# Christian Lowriders Check in!



## G2G_Al

Gangs To Grace Car Club checking in....

Holding it down in So. Cal. 

I know there are more Christian clubs here on LIL....

Where you at???


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg

is Redeemed on here?


----------



## Big Rich

WHERES NOE FROM TEXAS?


----------



## fundimotorsports

I have always wanted to know about this subject. I wish there where sum around here..  I rep at church all the time. Me and the fam..


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 10 2006, 07:38 PM~6737232
> *I have always wanted to know about this subject. I wish there where sum around here..   I rep at church all the time. Me and the fam..
> *


Give is a while I'm sure some will check in from your area.....


----------



## G2G_Al

I know there are more of us here.....

They might have been in chruch last night.....


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN

good to see some other brothers in christ representing!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 10 2006, 09:09 PM~6737047
> *WHERES NOE FROM TEXAS?
> *


He was giving sermon in at a revival by the side of hwy 77 in el valle. they were speaking in tongues :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

TTT. Checked out you guys website.. :biggrin: Will have to vist when ever I get out to that coast..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'M HERE!!! Phil. 4:13


----------



## PREMIER C.C. N.C.

north carolina checkin in


----------



## turnin-heads

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 11 2006, 10:18 AM~6740694
> *TTT. Checked out you guys website.. :biggrin: Will have to vist when ever I get out to that coast..
> *


Anytime homie, we do a crusie night and hop the last Sunday of the Month at our chruch..... Privite property...No cops shuting us down.... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

theres one round here called holy rollerz


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 11 2006, 12:25 PM~6740754
> *I'M HERE!!!  Phil. 4:13
> *


 :uh: 3:16


----------



## FORGIVEN

:wave: :wave:i love the lord with all my heart and soul its just been hard for me these past months.


----------



## Anaheim74

THERES A CHRISTIAN CAR CLUB ORANGE COUNTY, THERE CALLED ANNOINTED OLDIES, THEY GOT SOME BAD ASS RIDES, THEY ARE REALLY COOL DUDES, ONE OF THEM LIVES DOWN THE STREET FROM ME


----------



## NIMSTER64

I am here.also.maybe miss lead for a while but I am still here.GOD BLESS


----------



## Maverick

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 12 2006, 02:21 PM~6748277
> *:wave:  :wave:i love the lord with all my heart and soul its just been hard for me these past months.
> *


Keep your head up Homie, you know where we're at..... If you need something let me know!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 10 2006, 08:46 PM~6736875
> *Gangs To Grace Car Club checking in....
> 
> Holding it down in So. Cal.
> 
> I know there are more Christian clubs here on LIL....
> 
> Where you at???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the thread homie... your willingness to share AND your respect for people/culture makes you an IDEAL witness. Seems alot of times people have only a willingness to share (what "non-church" people are quick to call a fanatic) or respect for people/cutlure (what Christians people are quick to call heretics/hypocrites). Rarely can people do both. Props. :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 12 2006, 07:44 PM~6750469
> *Thanks for the thread homie... your willingness to share AND your respect for people/culture makes you an IDEAL witness.  Seems alot of times people have only a willingness to share (what "non-church" people are quick to call a fanatic) or respect for people/cutlure (what Christians people are quick to call heretics/hypocrites).  Rarely can people do both.  Props. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie, I am humbled by your commits!!


----------



## servant of christ

TTT
*JESUS LOVES YOU*


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 12 2006, 10:24 PM~6751666
> *TTT
> JESUS LOVES YOU
> *


I was wondering when you find this!!! What's up VP...... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 10 2006, 05:46 PM~6736875
> *Gangs To Grace Car Club checking in....
> 
> Holding it down in So. Cal.
> 
> I know there are more Christian clubs here on LIL....
> 
> Where you at???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



have you ever heard of CRUISING FOR JESUS? they are out of the central valley. Im not part of them, but my wifes cousin is one of the founders. theses guys go all over the place. they just started a church somewhere in texas and another somewhere else. they throw one of the biggest christian car shows around here.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 13 2006, 01:15 AM~6752719
> *have you ever heard of CRUISING FOR JESUS? they are out of the central valley. Im not part of them, but my wifes cousin is one of the founders. theses guys go all over the place. they just started a church somewhere in texas and another somewhere else. they throw one of the biggest christian car shows around here.
> *



Never heard of them, do they got a website.....


----------



## ryderz

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 13 2006, 07:40 AM~6753807
> *Never heard of them, do they got a website.....
> *


here you go. if you check out the car show section the story about the bike and pastor jr thats my father in law.
http://www.cruisingforjesus.com/_sgt/f10000.htm


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 13 2006, 10:49 AM~6754568
> *here you go. if you check out the car show section the story about the bike and pastor jr thats my father in law.
> http://www.cruisingforjesus.com/_sgt/f10000.htm
> *


That is a cool website, I am going to link it in our site... 

Thanks for sharing that!!!!


----------



## vago915

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 13 2006, 11:13 AM~6755029
> *That is a cool website, I am going to link it in our site...
> 
> Thanks for sharing that!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: no problem


----------



## Devious Sixty8

hmm... i be like fk church.. but if thats ya'll thing.. more power to ya..


----------



## servant of christ

THATS OK FRIEND EVERYONE IS INTITTLE TO WHAT THEY BELEAVE AND FEEL ABOUT CHURCH AND WERE NOT HERE TO JUDGE ANYONE BUT TO LET THEM KNOW AND SHARE WHAT JESUS HAS DONE IN OUR LIVES.HE GAVE HIS LIVE SO THAT WE MIGHT SAVE OURS .HE LOVES THE WORLD (PEAPLE) THAT HE MADE HIM SELF A SECRAFICE FOR OUR SINS .ROM 6:23 FOR THE WAGESOF SIN IS DEATH,BUT THE GIFT OF GOD IS ETERNAL LIFE IN CHRIST JESUS OUR LORD.
ROM 8:1-2 THEREFORE THERE IS NOW NO CODEMNATION FOR FOR THOSE WHO ARE IN CHRIST JESUS BECAUSE THROUGH CHRIST JESUS THE LAW OF THE SPIRIT OF LIFE SET ME FREE FROM THE LAW OF SIN AND DEATH. 
THESE IS OUR BELEAVE AND THE PROMISES OF GOD .SO WHEN YOU SEE A STICKER THAT SAY'S JESUS LOVES YOU OR JESUS SAVES HE REALY DOES 
I KNOW HE HAS SHOW'N ME THAT IN MY LIFE .   

DAVID  FORGIVEN C.C


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Dec 10 2006, 07:03 PM~6737007
> *is Redeemed on here?
> *


REDEEMED CAR CLUB IS OUT OF AZ .I KNOW THAT ONE OF THERE MEMBER TONY IS IN CAR DOMAIN WITH HIS LINCOLN .AND I SAW THERE PICTURE ON THE LRM WITH THERE BANNER ON THE BACK GROUND.IF YOU KNOW THEM TELL THEM TO COME IN THIS TOPIC THANKS


----------



## L-BABY

*ACTS 2:38 *


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

Thats my Caddy Repp'n the Jesus fish :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Dec 13 2006, 04:45 PM~6756431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my Caddy Repp'n the Jesus fish :biggrin:
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Whats up guys! Im REALLY glade to see this topic! People I can talk to about my two favorite things! The Lord and Lowriding :thumbsup:


----------



## Bivos 64

right on holmies,nice web site keep it lo n slow and your eyes on the mighty one.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 13 2006, 05:38 PM~6756638
> *Whats up guys! Im REALLY glade to see this topic! People I can talk to about my two favorite things! The Lord and Lowriding :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: amen bro. showing you can serve the Lord and lowride too


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by biglouz64_@Dec 13 2006, 06:06 PM~6756704
> *right on holmies,nice web site keep it lo n slow and your eyes on the mighty one.
> *


thats right bro always keep your eyes on the Lord and your heart  
:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

Glad to see this has turned out to be a positive topic, I know they can get ugly with all the haters. Lets keep it going......

Be Blessed!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 13 2006, 05:38 PM~6756638
> *Whats up guys! Im REALLY glade to see this topic! People I can talk to about my two favorite things! The Lord and Lowriding :thumbsup:
> *



You Know It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 13 2006, 09:06 PM~6757554
> *Glad to see this has turned out to be a positive topic, I know they can get ugly with all the haters.  Lets keep it going......
> 
> Be Blessed!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

ttt


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone, give it up for Gangs to Grace starting this topic, big :thumbsup: .... Isn't it funny how when things are good its luck....but when they are bad it's Gods fault.... even in the hard times we must remember God is not here to lift the burdens off of us...but only put his hands beneath ours and help us lift. He loves us so, that he gives us free will...will to love him or hate him....even then Jesus loves us all the same! Something not even the common man can do. :angel: Some of you may have heard of Nick Vujicic but for those of you who haven't, to hear one of the best and most powerful testimonies, go to 
Life Without Limbs , and if you have an extra 25 bucks order the video or dvd, and believe me, even your children will be touched. I am not a spokesman or anything for him, just seen the video at our office during bible studies one night, and decided to buy it because i realized what a good evangelizing video it is. Gnite to all, God Bless :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Whats up. Another great moring on this end of the world... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 14 2006, 11:56 PM~6763574
> *Hey everyone, give it up for Gangs to Grace starting this topic, big  :thumbsup: .... Isn't it funny how when things are good its luck....but when they are bad it's Gods fault.... even in the hard times we must remember God is not here to lift the burdens off of us...but only put his hands beneath ours and help us lift. He loves us so, that he gives us free will...will to love him or hate him....even then Jesus loves us all the same! Something not even the common man can do. :angel: Some of you may have heard of Nick Vujicic but for those of you who haven't, to hear one of the best and most powerful testimonies, go to
> Life Without Limbs , and if you have an extra 25 bucks order the video or dvd, and believe me, even your children will be touched. I am not a spokesman or anything for him, just seen the video at our office during bible studies one night, and decided to buy it because i realized what a good evangelizing video it is. Gnite to all, God Bless :biggrin:
> *


Well said homie, got to check out that video!!

Good morning to All!!


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

You homeboys all speak the truth, peace!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

I LOVE JESUS CHRIST!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

*HERE I AM! I STAND AT THE DOOR AND KNOCK.IF ANYONE HEARS MY VOICE AND OPENS THE DOOR,I WILL COME IN AND EAT WITH HIM, AND HE WITH ME **.*


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 12 2006, 02:21 PM~6748277
> *:wave:  :wave:i love the lord with all my heart and soul its just been hard for me these past months.
> *


WHAT UP MY BROTHER ,JUST WANT TO LET YOU KNOW WE ARE HERE FOR YOU BRO IF YOU NEED TO TALK TO SOME ONE ORE JUST IF YOU NEED PRAYER LET US KNOW .


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 12 2006, 03:25 PM~6748649
> *I am here.also.maybe miss lead for a while but I am still here.GOD BLESS
> *


HELLO MY BROTHER ,YOU KNOW THE ENEMY WANTS TO MISSLEAD US SO THAT WE STRAY AWAY FROM THE LORD HE MAKES THINGS LOOK GOOD AND WHEN WE FALL FOR IT, IT'S NOTHING BUT FONEY PROMISES .BUT THE PROMISES OF OUR LORD JESUS ARE TRUE AND NEVER LETS US DOWN .SO KEEP YOUR EYES ON THE LORD AND YOUR HEART .GLOD BLESS
DAVID, FORGIVEN C.C


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 12 2006, 03:25 PM~6748649
> *I am here.also.maybe miss lead for a while but I am still here.GOD BLESS
> *


HELLO MY BROTHER ,YOU KNOW THE ENEMY WANTS TO MISSLEAD US SO THAT WE STRAY AWAY FROM THE LORD HE MAKES THINGS LOOK GOOD AND WHEN WE FALL FOR IT, IT'S NOTHING BUT FONEY PROMISES .BUT THE PROMISES OF OUR LORD JESUS ARE TRUE AND NEVER LETS US DOWN .SO KEEP YOUR EYES ON THE LORD AND YOUR HEART .GLOD BLESS
DAVID, FORGIVEN C.C


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 15 2006, 03:30 PM~6766804
> *WHAT UP MY BROTHER ,JUST WANT TO LET YOU KNOW WE ARE HERE FOR YOU BRO IF YOU NEED TO TALK TO SOME ONE ORE JUST IF YOU NEED PRAYER LET US KNOW .
> *


GRACIAS IVED BEEN CHRISTIAN FOR ABOUT 10 YEARS ITS BEEN A FIGHT BUT I KNOW HES ALWAYS THEIR FOR ME EVEN WHEN I DONT THINK HE IS.....HIS DONE MIRACLES WITH ME,HE TURNED MY LIFE AROUND AND WITHOUT HIM WHO KNOWS WHERE I WOULD BE I JUST LOVE HIM SO MUCH IM NOT AFRAID TO ADMIT MY LOVE FOR HIM.....REGARDLESS OF WHAT ANYBODY THINKS GRACIAS FOR YOUR WORDS AND ILL KEEP YOU ON MIND IF I NEED PRAYER  THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 15 2006, 04:17 PM~6767034
> *GRACIAS IVED BEEN CHRISTIAN FOR ABOUT 10 YEARS ITS BEEN A FIGHT BUT I KNOW HES ALWAYS THEIR FOR ME EVEN WHEN I DONT THINK HE IS.....HIS DONE MIRACLES WITH ME,HE TURNED MY LIFE AROUND AND WITHOUT HIM WHO KNOWS WHERE I WOULD BE I JUST LOVE HIM SO MUCH IM NOT AFRAID TO ADMIT MY LOVE FOR HIM.....REGARDLESS OF WHAT ANYBODY THINKS GRACIAS FOR YOUR WORDS AND ILL KEEP YOU ON MIND IF I NEED PRAYER  THANK YOU :biggrin:
> *


Its good to see that even though the sheep go astray, they never forget their way home to the shepard. For we know that only he can protect us from all wrong in the world, as long as we embrace him with open arms, as he does with us everyday. :biggrin: We all go through trials, but always remember....as waves of the sea come along...they too must pass.


----------



## G2G_Al

Lay it Low used for the positive, uplifting those in need!!!!

Have a Blessed night!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 15 2006, 10:36 PM~6768560
> *Lay it Low used for the positive, uplifting those in need!!!!
> 
> Have a Blessed night!!
> *


 :thumbsup: LIL = lay it low / lord is life ,without the lord we are lifeless bodies, but with the lord, we are alive, and shall have life everlasting! Gnite too all, God Bless!


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT WERE WE BELONG


----------



## peter cruz

*I am a PK (Pastor's Kid) It touched me when I first saw this thread a couple of days ago. Thanks Homies.*


----------



## FantasyCustoms

I'm relidguse as fuck but have alot of oddball opions so I have never gone to church because I feel people twist the bible and god to there own benifits that and my reading and writeing skills suck so much ass I whould just leave church with a really fucking bad headace :dunno:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 15 2006, 04:17 PM~6767034
> *GRACIAS IVED BEEN CHRISTIAN FOR ABOUT 10 YEARS ITS BEEN A FIGHT BUT I KNOW HES ALWAYS THEIR FOR ME EVEN WHEN I DONT THINK HE IS.....HIS DONE MIRACLES WITH ME,HE TURNED MY LIFE AROUND AND WITHOUT HIM WHO KNOWS WHERE I WOULD BE I JUST LOVE HIM SO MUCH IM NOT AFRAID TO ADMIT MY LOVE FOR HIM.....REGARDLESS OF WHAT ANYBODY THINKS GRACIAS FOR YOUR WORDS AND ILL KEEP YOU ON MIND IF I NEED PRAYER  THANK YOU :biggrin:
> *


God will only leave your life if you want him to in a sence seeing that is your right as a human

God has a plan for all of us bigger than only the vain can't understand  

Real talk


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Dec 16 2006, 05:22 PM~6771608
> *I'm relidguse as fuck but have alot of oddball opions so I have never gone to church because I feel people twist the bible and god to there own benifits that and my reading and writeing skills suck so much ass I whould just leave church with a really fucking bad headace :dunno:
> *


Seems you know as much about this subject as you do hydraulics. :uh:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 16 2006, 07:39 PM~6772415
> *Seems you know as much about this subject as you do hydraulics.  :uh:
> *


At least he reconizes the need of God, he will in time find where God would lead him......


----------



## SUPREME69

its good that this thread is here. the days i decided i really needed to go to church when i left church there was always something the pastor said that i needed to hear at that time. this goes for this thread.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## CHE1

This thread makes me feel good.  Keep it going.


----------



## ptman2002

our club is called Kingdom Come customs its www.kccustoms.org
always representin for the lord.


----------



## Marxx

I'm Catholic and I like the positive vibe this thread has, keep it up homies....
:thumbsup:


----------



## Joost....

Ive met some of the guys from Redeemed in arizona last summer, im not sure if theyre online i havent seen them around here yet. Let me post some pics of that evening


this is me and tony in front of his lincoln


----------



## Joost....




----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 16 2006, 10:17 PM~6773165
> *its good that this thread is here. the days i decided i really needed to go to church when i left church there was always something the pastor said that i needed to hear at that time. this goes for this thread.
> *


I say that every sunday!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 17 2006, 01:01 AM~6773934
> *Ive met some of the guys from Redeemed in arizona last summer, im not sure if theyre online i havent seen them around here yet. Let me post some pics of that evening
> this is me and tony in front of his lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let them know and have them join this topic lil


----------



## Guest

Hope everyone is having a blessed and safe weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

TTT :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS

:cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al

I Cor 15:58

:biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Great day today. 78 plus. After church went for a ride and chill session with the fam. at the local park.. :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 17 2006, 08:31 PM~6777210
> *Great day today. 78 plus. After church went for a ride and chill session with the fam. at the local park.. :biggrin:
> *


Wow 78, I did not think it got that warm over there this time of year.....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 10 2006, 08:09 PM~6737047
> *WHERES NOE FROM TEXAS?
> *


 :0


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 18 2006, 07:53 AM~6779161
> *:0
> *


I havn't seen him in a while>....


----------



## fundimotorsports

Morning Ya"ll
got a good one from one of my fellow brothers for ya... :biggrin: 






George worked for the Post Office whose job it was to process all the mail that had illegible addresses.

One day, a letter came addressed in a shaky handwriting to God with no actual address. He open it to see what it was about. 

The letter read: 

Dear God,

I am a 93 year old widow, living on a very small pension. Yesterday, someone stole my purse. It had my last $100 in it, which was all the money I had until my next pension check. 

Next weekend is Christmas, and I had invited two of my friends over for dinner on Christmas Eve. Without money, I have nothing to buy food with. I have no family to turn to, and you are my only hope. 

Can you please help me? 

Sincerely, 
Edna 

George was touched. He showed the letter to all the other Postal workers. Each one dug into his or her wallet and donated a few dollars. By the time he made the rounds, he had collected $96, which they put into an envelope and mailed it to the woman. 

The rest of the day, all the workers felt a warm glow thinking of Edna and the dinner she would be able to share with her friends. 

Christmas came and went. 

A few days later, another letter came from the same old lady to God. All the workers gathered around as the letter was opened. 

It read: 

Dear God, 
How can I ever thank you enough for what you did for me?

Because of your gift of love that I received in the mail, I was able to fix a glorious dinner for my friends. We had a very nice dinner and of course I told my friends of your wonderful gift.

By the way, there was $4 missing. I think it must have been those bastards at the Post Office.

Sincerely, 
Edna ...




Have a safe and blessd day.. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 19 2006, 09:10 AM~6785286
> *Morning Ya"ll
> got a good one from one of my fellow brothers for ya... :biggrin:
> George worked for the Post Office whose job it was to process all the mail that had illegible addresses.
> 
> One day, a letter came addressed in a shaky handwriting to God with no actual address. He open it to see what it was about.
> 
> The letter read:
> 
> Dear God,
> 
> I am a 93 year old widow, living on a very small pension. Yesterday, someone stole my purse. It had my last $100 in it, which was all the money I had until my next pension check.
> 
> Next weekend is Christmas, and I had invited two of my friends over for dinner on Christmas Eve. Without money, I have nothing to buy food with. I have no family to turn to, and you are my only hope.
> 
> Can you please help me?
> 
> Sincerely,
> Edna
> 
> George was touched. He showed the letter to all the other Postal workers. Each one dug into his or her wallet and donated a few dollars. By the time he made the rounds, he had collected $96, which they put into an envelope and mailed it to the woman.
> 
> The rest of the day, all the workers felt a warm glow thinking of Edna and the dinner she would be able to share with her friends.
> 
> Christmas came and went.
> 
> A few days later, another letter came from the same old lady to God. All the workers gathered around as the letter was opened.
> 
> It read:
> 
> Dear God,
> How can I ever thank you enough for what you did for me?
> 
> Because of your gift of love that I received in the mail, I was able to fix a glorious dinner for my friends. We had a very nice dinner and of course I told my friends of your wonderful gift.
> 
> By the way, there was $4 missing. I think it must have been those bastards at the Post Office.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Edna ...
> Have a safe and blessd day.. :biggrin:
> *





that was a good one :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR CHRIST :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy

Im very happy there is a topic like this I love Jesus and my study of the bible is often looked upon as a weekness or a simple crutch. My love for the Lord is true and unbrakable ,, My belife is strong but my flesh is week


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Dec 19 2006, 04:51 PM~6787222
> *Im very happy there is a topic like this I love Jesus and my study of the bible is often looked upon as a weekness or a simple crutch. My love for the Lord is true and unbrakable ,,  My belife is strong but my flesh is week
> *


Praise God, I am glad everyone is enjoying this topic....

Remember we all are weak, continue to fight the good fight bro.....


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## nocaddydaddy

T T T


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Dec 17 2006, 12:51 AM~6773881
> *I'm Catholic and I like the positive vibe this thread has, keep it up homies....
> :thumbsup:
> *


Same here.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 19 2006, 10:10 AM~6785286
> *Morning Ya"ll
> got a good one from one of my fellow brothers for ya... :biggrin:
> George worked for the Post Office whose job it was to process all the mail that had illegible addresses.
> 
> One day, a letter came addressed in a shaky handwriting to God with no actual address. He open it to see what it was about.
> 
> The letter read:
> 
> Dear God,
> 
> I am a 93 year old widow, living on a very small pension. Yesterday, someone stole my purse. It had my last $100 in it, which was all the money I had until my next pension check.
> 
> Next weekend is Christmas, and I had invited two of my friends over for dinner on Christmas Eve. Without money, I have nothing to buy food with. I have no family to turn to, and you are my only hope.
> 
> Can you please help me?
> 
> Sincerely,
> Edna
> 
> George was touched. He showed the letter to all the other Postal workers. Each one dug into his or her wallet and donated a few dollars. By the time he made the rounds, he had collected $96, which they put into an envelope and mailed it to the woman.
> 
> The rest of the day, all the workers felt a warm glow thinking of Edna and the dinner she would be able to share with her friends.
> 
> Christmas came and went.
> 
> A few days later, another letter came from the same old lady to God. All the workers gathered around as the letter was opened.
> 
> It read:
> 
> Dear God,
> How can I ever thank you enough for what you did for me?
> 
> Because of your gift of love that I received in the mail, I was able to fix a glorious dinner for my friends. We had a very nice dinner and of course I told my friends of your wonderful gift.
> 
> By the way, there was $4 missing. I think it must have been those bastards at the Post Office.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Edna ...
> Have a safe and blessd day.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 85REGAL

KINGDOMLIFE C.C. representing for Christ in TENNESSEE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Dec 20 2006, 09:10 PM~6794861
> *KINGDOMLIFE C.C. representing for Christ in TENNESSEE !!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup</span>:<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'> *AMEN *[/SIZE]


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Dec 20 2006, 09:10 PM~6794861
> *KINGDOMLIFE C.C. representing for Christ in TENNESSEE !!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: AMEN


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 16 2006, 12:36 AM~6768560
> *Lay it Low used for the positive, uplifting those in need!!!!
> 
> Have a Blessed night!!
> *


I LOVE that I'm seeing support AND acceptance in the thread--it's not conditional support at the cost of mutual respect. There is an undertone that people respect the decisions/lifestyle choices of people and are providing wisdom, council, and support--not religion and politics. VERY MATURE! :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

ttt  Smile JESUS LOVES YOU :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 21 2006, 07:58 AM~6796623
> *I LOVE that I'm seeing support AND acceptance in the thread--it's not conditional support at the cost of mutual respect.  There is an undertone that people respect the decisions/lifestyle choices of people and are providing wisdom, council, and support--not religion and politics.  VERY MATURE!  :thumbsup:
> *


thats right my freind we are not here to judge anyone but to share the love that JESUS has for us and the work he has done in our lives.if anyone needs prayer feel free to ask and we will keep you in our prayers .have a bless day to all of you 
:angel:


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## Sangriento

What's Jesus Christ?? Could u explain to me why u would call urself a Christian and why u think its so cool?


----------



## SixFoSS

:cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 22 2006, 12:05 AM~6802223
> *What's Jesus Christ?? Could u explain to me why u would call urself a Christian and why u think its so cool?
> *




 Go to a church and find out for yourself... You might come out a new person.. Or just hang with a diff crew. It will come to you...  You have to go in with your heart and soul wide open to receive the message..


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 22 2006, 02:05 AM~6802223
> *What's Jesus Christ?? Could u explain to me why u would call urself a Christian and why u think its so cool?
> *


People's explanations will vary... MINE included. So I'll spare you the confusion and politics of different responses and post a couple links related to popular/generally accepted perspectives on Christian faith.

http://www.ccci.org/wij/

*Answers to common questions... *

http://www.christiananswers.net/menu-ag1.html

Specific example:
http://www.christiananswers.net/q-eden/edn-g004.html

*Bible Gateway*
http://www.biblegateway.com/


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY:


IF YOU NEED WISDOM-IF YOU WANT TO KNOW WHAT GOD WANTS YOU TO DO-ASK HIM AND HE WOULD GLADLY TELL YOU. HE WILL NOT RESENT YOUR ASKING.
JAMES 1:5


GOD IS NOT NEAR GOD IS HEAR AND HE IS PERFECTLY CAPABLE OF ANSWERING YOUR PRAYERS, NOW IS UP TO YOU TO ASK.

GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## illholla

God bless everyone and have a merry CHRISTmas 



from Geniune


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 22 2006, 02:23 PM~6805801
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY:
> IF YOU NEED WISDOM-IF YOU WANT TO KNOW WHAT GOD WANTS YOU TO DO-ASK HIM AND HE WOULD GLADLY TELL YOU. HE WILL NOT RESENT YOUR ASKING.
> JAMES 1:5GOD IS NOT NEAR GOD IS HEAR AND HE IS PERFECTLY CAPABLE OF ANSWERING YOUR PRAYERS, NOW IS UP TO YOU TO ASK.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU ALL
> *



something i needed to hear today :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

WHATS UP BROTHERS? I'M NOT IN A "CHRISTIAN" CLUB BUT HAVE BEEN A CHRISTIAN FOR 24YRS NOW. I'M 29 SO I STARTED OUT YOUNG. ALTHOUGH I'VE SLOWED DOWN IN MY WALK I STILL KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS!!!!! LIKE SOMEONE POSTED EARLIER, JUST BECAUSE YOUR A CHRISTIAN YOU CAN STILL LOWRIDE!!!! THERE USED TO BE OR IS A CLUB CALLED "RAPTURE". DON'T KNOW IF THEIR RELIGIOUS OR NOT. WELL GOD BLESS.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 22 2006, 10:02 PM~6807731
> *something i needed to hear today :thumbsup:
> *


YOUR WELCOME BROTHER GOD KNOWS YOUR DESIRES AND IF YOU WALK WITH HIM HE WILL FULLFILL YOUR NEEDS GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## FORGIVEN

TODAYS MESSAGE:

LOOK UP AND MOVE ON......

AND BE KIND AND COMPASSIONATE TO ONE ANOTHER,FORGIVE ONE ANOTHER,JUST AS GOD ALSO FORGAVE YOU IN CHRIST.
EPHESIANS 4:32


----------



## nocaddydaddy

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 23 2006, 02:24 PM~6809883
> *TODAYS MESSAGE:
> 
> LOOK UP AND MOVE ON......
> 
> AND BE KIND AND COMPASSIONATE TO ONE ANOTHER,FORGIVE ONE ANOTHER,JUST AS GOD ALSO FORGAVE YOU IN CHRIST.
> EPHESIANS 4:32
> *


thanks brother today is the day i need to be lifted up and remineded thanks


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Dec 23 2006, 11:29 AM~6809896
> *thanks brother today is the day i need to be lifted up and remineded thanks
> *


god bless you homie glad to hear you needed to be lfted  god wont let you down


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 23 2006, 01:49 AM~6808705
> *WHATS UP BROTHERS? I'M NOT IN A "CHRISTIAN" CLUB BUT HAVE BEEN A CHRISTIAN FOR 24YRS NOW. I'M 29 SO I STARTED OUT YOUNG. ALTHOUGH I'VE SLOWED DOWN IN MY WALK I STILL KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS!!!!! LIKE SOMEONE POSTED EARLIER, JUST BECAUSE YOUR A CHRISTIAN YOU CAN STILL LOWRIDE!!!! THERE USED TO BE OR IS A CLUB CALLED "RAPTURE". DON'T KNOW IF THEIR RELIGIOUS OR NOT. WELL GOD BLESS.
> *


im not in a christian club eather but maybe thats were we come in and spread the love of jesus i havent walked straight eather but tell me someone who has? we live in the flesh so were getting tested everyday but we need to sit back and think is it worth it for us to walk by the flesh or walk by faith i chose faith and now its my turn to try to get my brothers saved so we can spend eternity with our father jesus christ....., i remember that club RAPTURE roy use to run it here in the sfv valley cool cat, but dont forget JESUS LOVES YOU no matter what youve done or what your doing he will never turn his back on you i can promise you that, not saying that your doing anything but just letting youn know.......


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 23 2006, 01:24 PM~6809883
> *TODAYS MESSAGE:
> 
> LOOK UP AND MOVE ON......
> 
> AND BE KIND AND COMPASSIONATE TO ONE ANOTHER,FORGIVE ONE ANOTHER,JUST AS GOD ALSO FORGAVE YOU IN CHRIST.
> EPHESIANS 4:32
> *


NICE idea... :thumbsup: Sort of like a miniature online Bible/devotion study.


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: Good afternoon. And remember Y we celabrate CHRISTmas!!!!!! I tell my kids there is only one fat man that brings stuff under our tree.. :biggrin: And it's not all about getting...


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 23 2006, 01:32 PM~6810312
> *NICE idea... :thumbsup:  Sort of like a miniature online Bible/devotion study.
> *


thank you im trying to work for jesus


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN

love this topic guys its great to see others trying to serve the LORD the way we all should! everyone have a great CHRISTmas with your family and friends and may GOD bless you!


----------



## nocaddydaddy

http://www.biblegateway.com/keyword/


----------



## nocaddydaddy




----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB


----------



## servant of christ

*Merry CHRISTmas from GANGS TO GRACE C.C TO YOU ALL*


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: last night till the kids rip it up..  All that hard work and all th esee is presents.. hahahahahahaha :biggrin: 


Merry Christmas... Happy Kwanza ... and happy new years!!!! And many more to come.. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 15 2006, 05:37 PM~6766831
> *HELLO MY BROTHER ,YOU KNOW THE ENEMY WANTS TO MISSLEAD US SO THAT WE STRAY AWAY FROM THE LORD HE MAKES THINGS LOOK GOOD AND WHEN WE FALL FOR IT, IT'S NOTHING BUT FONEY PROMISES .BUT THE PROMISES OF OUR LORD JESUS ARE TRUE AND NEVER LETS US DOWN .SO KEEP YOUR EYES ON THE LORD AND YOUR HEART .GLOD BLESS
> DAVID, GANGS TO GRACE C.C
> *


I hear you thanks for the advise.I haven't left him totaly just that I drink now and well of course he don't like that.but I never became a bad person


----------



## NIMSTER64

what denomination is everyone?


----------



## nocaddydaddy

Thank you Jesus


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

:wave: merry xmas


----------



## FORGIVEN

WORD OF THE DAY  


THIS IS THE DAY THE LORD HAS MADE. WE WILL REJOICE AND BE GLAD IN IT.
PSALMS 118:24
GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

also

he who denys me before man, him too i will deny before my father in heaven


----------



## 540BOY

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Dec 17 2006, 03:25 AM~6773753
> *our club is called Kingdom Come customs    its  www.kccustoms.org
> always representin for the lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



"Riding Lo, For the most Hi" I really like that...alot...


But....im really happy to see a topic like this on Layitlow....i knew there had to be some Christians on this site somewhere but i didnt know there were this many who were proud to openly claim the name of Jesus..... :thumbsup: 

I had no idea there were Christian Lowrider clubs in existence...here there is a Christian Car Club but i havent really looked into it much. 

Its nice to see tho. Lets keep this thread going...


and Merry Christmas....i know im a day late but anyday is a good day to celebrate the birth of Christ


----------



## nocaddydaddy

We  can use all the prayers we can get Ralph "TORO" from N.J. GOODTIMES had a heart attack to day and is in the hospitial this is my TRUE homie from day 1 :tears: thanks for the love....................Jim GOODTIMES N.J.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Dec 26 2006, 07:56 PM~6831792
> *We  can use all the prayers we can get Ralph "TORO" from N.J. GOODTIMES had a heart attack to day and is in the hospitial this is my TRUE homie from day 1  :tears: thanks for the love....................Jim GOODTIMES N.J.
> *


NOT A PROBLEM HOMIE, THIS IS THE TIME THAT YOU SHOULD PREACH THE WORD TO HIM INCASE HE DOESNT KNOW THE WORD. SO HE CAN SEE THE MIRACLES OF OUR LORD AND SAVIOR.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Dec 26 2006, 07:56 PM~6831792
> *We  can use all the prayers we can get Ralph "TORO" from N.J. GOODTIMES had a heart attack to day and is in the hospitial this is my TRUE homie from day 1  :tears: thanks for the love....................Jim GOODTIMES N.J.
> *



We are praying for him, both for healing and salvation....


----------



## fundimotorsports

You got it!!!! :angel: 

Souther Baptist :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

WORD OF THE DAY:  
A PATTERN OF GOOD WORKS

IN ALLTHINGS SHOWING YOURSELF TO BE A PATTERN OF GOOD WORKS;IN DOCTRINE SHOWING INTEGRITY,REVERENCE INCORRUPTIBILITY.......
TITUS 2:7
"GOD BLESS YOU ALL"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 27 2006, 01:44 PM~6837303
> *WORD OF THE DAY:
> A PATTERN OF GOOD WORKS
> 
> IN ALLTHINGS SHOWING YOURSELF TO BE A PATTERN OF GOOD WORKS;IN DOCTRINE SHOWING INTEGRITY,REVERENCE INCORRUPTIBILITY.......
> TITUS 2:7
> "GOD BLESS YOU ALL"
> *


THANKS I NEEDED THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 27 2006, 03:10 PM~6837557
> *THANKS I NEEDED THAT!!!!!!!
> *


YOUR WELCOME IM GLAD IT GOT TO YOU :thumbsup: THATS WHAT GOD WANTS TO TOUCH ALL OF US


----------



## G2G_Al

Gangs to Grace verse from our shirts....

Micah 6:8
He has showed you, O man, what is good. And what does the Lord require of you? To act justly and to love mercy and to walk humbly with your God.


----------



## maclcky1

This is coo, I like this we need more of this stuff, keep on homies ....


----------



## servant of christ

IT'S NICE TO KNOW THAT THIS TOPIC HAS HELP OTHERS AND WHEN THEY COME TO THIS TOPIC THEY FEEL GOOD


----------



## CHE1




----------



## servant of christ

WORD FOR TODAY 
MY SON,PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT I SAY;LISTEN CLOSELY TO MY WORDS.
DO NOT LET THEM OUT OF YOUR SIGHT,KEEP THEM WITHIN YOUR HEART;
FOR THEY ARE LIFE TO THOSE WHO FIND THEM AND HEALTH TO A MAN'S
WHOLE BODY.
ABOVE ALL ELSE,GUARD YOUR HEART,FOR IT IS THE WELLSPRING OF LIFE :angel:


----------



## servant of christ

PROVERBS 4:20-23 :biggrin:


----------



## Sangriento

Ya we see ur christian lay off a little go try this church shit somewhere else.. U sound like u have 3 bibles on u at once and 2 under ur pillow or something..


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Dec 26 2006, 07:56 PM~6831792
> *We  can use all the prayers we can get Ralph "TORO" from N.J. GOODTIMES had a heart attack to day and is in the hospitial this is my TRUE homie from day 1  :tears: thanks for the love....................Jim GOODTIMES N.J.
> *


I TELL YOU THAT IF TWO OF YOU ON EARTH AGREE ABOUT ANYTHING YOU ASK FOR .IT WILL BE DONE FOR YOU BY MY FATHER IN HEAVEN. FOR WHERE TWO OR THREE COME TOGETHER IN MY NAME,THERE AM I WITH THEM  
:angel: 
I HOPE AND PRAY THAT RALPH IS DOIN BETTER .I HOPE THAT IF HE DOES NOT HAVE THE LORD IN HIS HEART THAT THIS WILL BRING HIM TO SEEK HIM
GOD BLESS


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 28 2006, 02:12 AM~6841864
> *Ya we see ur christian lay off a little go try this church shit somewhere else.. U sound like u have 3 bibles on u at once and 2 under ur pillow or something..
> *


NO JUST ONE BIBLE .BUT THE WORD OF GOD IN MY HEART


----------



## FORGIVEN

WORD OF THEDAY:

YOUR OLD LIFE IS DEAD.YOUR NEW LIFE,WICH IS YOUR REAL LIFE,
EVEN THOUGH INVISIBLE TO SPECTATORS-IS WITH CHRIST IN GOD
HE IS YOUR LIFE.AMEN  
COLOSSIANS 3:3


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 28 2006, 02:12 AM~6841864
> *Ya we see ur christian lay off a little go try this church shit somewhere else.. U sound like u have 3 bibles on u at once and 2 under ur pillow or something..
> *


YOU KNOW THATS WHAT KEEPS ME GOING THE NEGATIVE THAT PEOPLE HAVE
I MEAN YOU HAVE THE RITE TO BELEIVE WHAT YOU WANT I BELEIVE IN THE LORD
AND NOBODY IS GOING TO STOP ME FROM SPREADING THE WORD OF GOD THATS WHAT GOD WANTS ME TO DO AND IM GOING TO KEEP DOING IT.......
ILL PRAY FOR YOU YOU WILL SEE THE LIGHT SOON HOMIE APERANTLY IT GOT YOU TO COME TO THIS POST RITE SO YOU WANT TO READ ABOUT IT BUT YOUR 
PRIDE STOPS YOU ILL PRAY FOR YOU  .....GOD FORGIVES YOU


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 28 2006, 01:07 PM~6844336
> *YOU KNOW THATS WHAT KEEPS ME GOING THE NEGATIVE THAT PEOPLE HAVE
> I MEAN YOU HAVE THE RITE TO BELEIVE WHAT YOU WANT I BELEIVE IN THE LORD
> AND NOBODY IS GOING TO STOP ME FROM SPREADING THE WORD OF GOD THATS WHAT GOD WANTS ME TO DO AND IM GOING TO KEEP DOING IT.......
> ILL PRAY FOR YOU YOU WILL SEE THE LIGHT SOON HOMIE APERANTLY IT GOT YOU TO COME TO THIS POST RITE SO YOU WANT TO READ ABOUT IT BUT YOUR
> PRIDE STOPS YOU ILL PRAY FOR YOU  .....GOD FORGIVES YOU
> *


amen brother we are here to serve him and to pray for others who dont know him personally


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 28 2006, 02:12 AM~6841864
> *Ya we see ur christian lay off a little go try this church shit somewhere else.. U sound like u have 3 bibles on u at once and 2 under ur pillow or something..
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: 


Ignorance is bliss!!! Will have to pray for you my friend...


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 28 2006, 05:36 PM~6847553
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> Ignorance is bliss!!! Will have to pray for you my friend...
> *


EVERYBODIES GOT THEIR OWN OPINIONS HOMIE THE IGNORENCE OF OTHERS SHOULDNT REFLECT ON US CAUSE WE KNOW WHO WERE ANSWERING TO WHEN JUDGEMENT DAY COMES  SO LETS BE THE BETTER PERSON AND JUST ENJOY LIFE


----------



## Guest

How are all my brothers in Christ doing out there? I hope everyone is found in good health! Has anyone checked out that website i posted up a while back yet? If not check it out, buy the DVD, great for evangelisim, and helping you, your family and friends, understand Gods love, and just exactly how lucky we all are. :thumbsup: Nick Vujicic


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 28 2006, 11:50 PM~6851262
> *How are all my brothers in Christ doing out there? I hope everyone is found in good health! Has anyone checked out that website i posted up a while back yet? If not check it out, buy the DVD,  great for evangelisim, and helping you, your family and friends, understand Gods love, and just exactly how lucky we all are. :thumbsup: Nick Vujicic
> *


I am very blessed!!! That is a powerful website.... I will be getting the DVD.....

Please pray for a new convert named Aaron... that God will direct his path and restore his family.

Also please pray for Issac, he is a member of our church with a neurological disorder that he can't keep his head up, he says it like a heavy weight pressure on his neck. He has been coming to church for a while, but his health has degraded, yet he still comes with one hand holding his head up, he sits up against the wall to rest his head on... God has put him on my heart to pray, so I ask for your assistance in prayer. I told him today that I was praying for him, and that God is going to do a work in his life.....

Thanks


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 29 2006, 12:05 AM~6851445
> *I am very blessed!!!  That is a powerful website....  I will be getting the DVD.....
> 
> Please pray for a new convert named Aaron... that God will direct his path and restore his family.
> 
> Also please pray for Issac, he is a member of our church with a neurological disorder that he can't keep his head up, he says it like a heavy weight pressure on his neck.  He has been coming to church for a while, but his health has degraded, yet he still comes with one hand holding his head up, he sits up against the wall to rest his head on...  God has put him on my heart to pray, so I ask for your assistance in prayer.  I told him today that I was praying for him, and that God is going to do a work in his life.....
> 
> Thanks
> *


GOD HAS A PLAN FOR ISSAC BROTHER. I WOULD LIKE TO GET TOGETHER WITH YOU AND PRAY FOR OUR LOVED ONES TO UNDERSTAND MY PARENTS ARE CATHOLIC AND IVED TRYED TO TALK TO THEM MY FATHER IS ILL IN HIS HEART I TOLD HIM TO EXCEPT THE LORD AND HE CAN HEAL YOU BUT YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES BUT ONE DAY HE WILL SEE THE LITE THE POWER OF OUR SAVIOR,HE CHANGED MY LIFE FROM GANG BANGING TO PREACHING THE WORD OF GOD I KNOW I AINT PERFECT BUT I CATCH MY SELF A LOT AND THATS WHAT KEEPS ME GOING....HIT ME UP ONE OF THESE DAYS TO GET TOGETHER


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 29 2006, 12:21 AM~6851565
> *GOD HAS A PLAN FOR ISSAC BROTHER. I WOULD LIKE TO GET TOGETHER WITH YOU AND PRAY FOR OUR LOVED ONES TO UNDERSTAND MY PARENTS ARE CATHOLIC AND IVED TRYED TO TALK TO THEM MY FATHER IS ILL IN HIS HEART I TOLD HIM TO EXCEPT THE LORD AND HE CAN HEAL YOU BUT YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES BUT ONE DAY HE WILL SEE THE LITE THE POWER OF OUR SAVIOR,HE CHANGED MY LIFE FROM GANG BANGING TO PREACHING THE WORD OF GOD I KNOW I AINT PERFECT BUT I CATCH MY SELF A LOT AND THATS WHAT KEEPS ME GOING....HIT ME UP ONE OF THESE DAYS TO GET TOGETHER
> *


PM Sent...


----------



## EC31

I,d like to share a few words of appreciation to everyone that has posted. Every post is a witness and encouraging, even the negative ones because it shows how much more we need God. I will be the first to admit of being a sinner of which all my sins have been forgiven. "IF YOU, O LORD, kept a record OF SINS...who could stand? BUT WITH YOU there is FORGIVENESS...''Psalm 130;3,4 'True Life in Christ'


----------



## SixFoSS

:cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Dec 29 2006, 05:04 AM~6852085
> *I,d like to share a few words of appreciation to everyone that has posted. Every post is a witness and encouraging, even the negative ones because it shows how much more we need God. I will be the firs to admit of being a sinner of which all my sins have been forgiven. "IF YOU, O LORD, kept a record OF SINS...who could stand? BUT WITH YOU there is FORGIVENESS...''Psalm 130;3,4 'True Life in Christ'
> *


Awesome Verse!!! Thanks Homie!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY:

"MEASURING YOUR WORDS"

FROM A WISE MIND COMES WISE SPEECH;THE WORD OF THE WISE
ARE PERSUASIVE......
PROVERBS 16:23
GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## EC31

It's good to know that anyone can come in and share or receive up lifting words of encouragement. As we all go through trials & tribulations in life, from family, friends, relationships, work, lowriders and everything in between. It's good to know that there's people that make God part of everything they do. I personaly find strenght in this topic from all the words of THE WISE.


----------



## bighappy

C4C
Cruising For Christ Car Club
Whats up.







www.myspace.com/bighappywashere


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by bighappy_@Dec 30 2006, 04:26 AM~6861416
> *C4C
> Cruising For Christ Car Club
> Whats up.
> www.myspace.com/bighappywashere
> *


What's Up Big Happy!!

How's it going down in San Diego????


----------



## G2G_Al

Hey Mr Servent, Mr VP.......

This is what's up!!!

















:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

GTG Rolling out on the 1st to The Majestics Picnic...... Right Bro???

Have a blessed day David, Talk to you latter


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY  

"THE STORM OF LIFE"

BUT JESUS IMMEDIATELY SAID TO THEM "TAKE COURAGE! IT IS I
DONT BE AFRAID".  
AMEN MATHEW 14:27
GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 29 2006, 12:05 AM~6851445
> *I am very blessed!!!  That is a powerful website....  I will be getting the DVD.....
> 
> Please pray for a new convert named Aaron... that God will direct his path and restore his family.
> 
> Also please pray for Issac, he is a member of our church with a neurological disorder that he can't keep his head up, he says it like a heavy weight pressure on his neck.  He has been coming to church for a while, but his health has degraded, yet he still comes with one hand holding his head up, he sits up against the wall to rest his head on...  God has put him on my heart to pray, so I ask for your assistance in prayer.  I told him today that I was praying for him, and that God is going to do a work in his life.....
> 
> Thanks
> *


We will pray for them bro....as for me, i ask for everyones prayers for my wife....she has been having high blood pressure causing her to black out.....she's been bummed out cause the dr. pulled her license until she sees the cardiologist because they think her heart murmur may have became active again, which may be contributing to the high blood pressure and the blackouts. So i ask for everyone to pray for her so that there may be nothing wrong with her and that the cardiologist will not find anything wrong with her heart next month. All she wants is the cardiologist to clear her so she can cruise in her car again...although she is determined to drive it to majestics on new years, pray she doesn't get pulled over too.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 29 2006, 12:05 AM~6851445
> *I am very blessed!!!  That is a powerful website....  I will be getting the DVD.....
> 
> Please pray for a new convert named Aaron... that God will direct his path and restore his family.
> 
> Also please pray for Issac, he is a member of our church with a neurological disorder that he can't keep his head up, he says it like a heavy weight pressure on his neck.  He has been coming to church for a while, but his health has degraded, yet he still comes with one hand holding his head up, he sits up against the wall to rest his head on...  God has put him on my heart to pray, so I ask for your assistance in prayer.  I told him today that I was praying for him, and that God is going to do a work in his life.....
> 
> Thanks
> *


also, glad to hear you checked out the website, and will be getting the dvd....it is a powerful dvd. I bought one myself about 2 months ago, and i told a brother at work about the video, i let him borrow it, and then it made its way all through out his congregation, he ended up buying it from me because he loved it so much.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 30 2006, 08:39 AM~6861814
> *Hey Mr Servent, Mr VP.......
> 
> This is what's up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> GTG Rolling out on the 1st to The Majestics Picnic...... Right Bro???
> 
> Have a blessed day David, Talk to you latter
> *


ITS ABOUT TIME BRO..CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WITH THE NEW SHOES 
MEJESTIC MONDAY GOIN TO BE THERE


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 30 2006, 10:14 PM~6866428
> *We will pray for them bro....as for me, i ask for everyones prayers for my wife....she has been having high blood pressure causing her to black out.....she's been bummed out cause the dr. pulled her license until she sees the cardiologist because they think her heart murmur may have became active again, which may be contributing to the high blood pressure and the blackouts. So i ask for everyone to pray for her so that there may be nothing wrong with her and that the cardiologist will not find anything wrong with her heart next month. All she wants is the cardiologist to clear her so she can cruise in her car again...although she is determined to drive it to majestics on new years, pray she doesn't get pulled over too.
> *


WE WILL KEEP HER IN PRAYER BRO..YOU ROLLING TO THE MEJESTIC PICNIC WHAT TIME .GET BACK TO ME BRO


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## LowDownUnder

xtians :thumbsdown:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by LowDownUnder_@Dec 31 2006, 04:32 PM~6871616
> *xtians  :thumbsdown:
> *


ITS OK FREIND NO MATER HOW MUCH WE ARE MOCKED I KNOW THE LOVE OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST IS IN OUR HEARTS AND HE LOVES YOU TOO,
HEY LOWDOWNUNDER HE DIED FOR YOU TOO JOHN 3:16 FOR GOD SO LOVED THE WORLD THAT HE GAVE HIS ONE AND ONLY SON,THAT WHOEVER BELIEVES IN HIM SHALL NOT PREISH BUT HAVE ETERNAL LIFE.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by LowDownUnder_@Dec 31 2006, 04:32 PM~6871616
> *xtians  :thumbsdown:
> *


Car Club: Its All About Unity.

And people call us hypcrites......


It's cool Homie, to each there own.... I know what God has done for me!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

See all you So Cal people at Majestics Picnic tomorrow....

Stop by and say Hi!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LowDownUnder_@Dec 31 2006, 05:32 PM~6871616
> *xtians  :thumbsdown:
> *


I hope all Muslims like yourself are not all disrespectful like that...Muslim extremists... :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 31 2006, 07:46 PM~6872356
> *Car Club: Its All About Unity.
> 
> And people call us hypcrites......
> It's cool Homie, to each there own....  I know what God has done for me!!!!
> *


You guys keep on doing what you're doing...Right on fellas... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

HAPPY NEW YEAR 
HAVE A BLESS YEAR LOOK TO THE LORD AND .IF YOU FEEL AN EMPTYNESS IN YOUR LIFE ,IF YOUR SERCHING BUT NOTHING CANT SATICFY YOU . JESUS IS THE ANWSER ASK HIM IN TO YOU HEART AND ASK HIM TO FILL THAT EMPTYNESS WITH HIS LOVE AND MERCY ASKS THE LORD TO FORGIVE YOU OF YOUR SINS ,AND YOU WILL SEE THAT HE WILL DO IT FOR YOU .THATS WHY HE DIED ON THAT CROSS FOR US . I KNOW MANY IN THIS WORLD DONT BELIEVE THAT A MAN WOULD DO THAT FOR US .BUT HE WAS NOT JUST A MAN HE WAS THE SON OF GOD .HE LEFT HIS KINDOM AND BECAME FLESH AND TOOK THE FORM OF A MAN ,HE WAS MOCKED ,SPIT ON ,CURSED ,HE WAS WHIPED WITH GLASS AND SHARP PIECES OF STONE TIDE TO THE END OF IT RIPPING HIS FLESH HIS BEARD PLUCKED FROM HIS FACE AND SPEARD ON HIS SIDE ,NAILED TO THE CROSS .THATS HOW MUCH HE LOVED US .SO IF YOU FILL THAT YOU'VE DONE TO MUCH TO BE FORGIVEN .IT DOESN'T MATER FROM WHAT PEAPLE CALL LITTLE WHITE LIES TO THE UGLIES DARKESS SIN GOD CAN FORGIVE YOU ... :angel: 
I HOPE THIS HELPS SOMEONE OUT THERE AND THAT IT HELP YOU TO HAVE A CHANGE IN YOUR HEART AND LIFE MY GOD BLESS YOU ALL AND YOUR FAMILIES
AND KEEP ON LOWRIDING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT


----------



## first class custom

GOD BLESS evey1 out ther and have a happy new year!From us down in Omaha NE


----------



## G2G_Al

Hey Edwin, where is the message for the day???

I know, I was at Majestics also.... Looked for you but did not see you.....

I think I put a flyer in your car for our cruise night....


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 1 2007, 06:22 PM~6878130
> *Hey Edwin, where is the message for the day???
> 
> I know, I was at Majestics also.... Looked for you but did not see you.....
> 
> I think I put a flyer in your car for our cruise night....
> *


MESSAGE OF THE DAY:

NOT ENOUGH HOURS?

IT IS GOOD TO GIVE THANKS TO THE LORD,TO SING PRAISES TO THE MOST HIGH. IT IS GOOD TO PROCLAIM YOUR UNFAILING LOVE IN THE MORNING,YOUR FAITHFULNESS IN THE EVENING.
PSALM 92:1-2
GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 1 2007, 06:36 PM~6878191
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I DIDNT SEE YOU BROTHER I WAS KNOCKED OUT FOR AWHILE TIRED GOT UP AT 3AM TO BE THEIR EARLY NEXT TIME OR CAR SHOW


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by first class custom_@Jan 1 2007, 02:40 PM~6876637
> *GOD BLESS evey1 out ther and have a happy new year!From us down in Omaha NE
> *


happy new year and god bless to you and all your familia


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 1 2007, 06:39 PM~6878214
> *I DIDNT SEE YOU BROTHER I WAS KNOCKED OUT FOR AWHILE TIRED GOT UP AT 3AM TO BE THEIR EARLY NEXT TIME OR CAR SHOW
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR CRUISE NIGHT ON THE 28TH OF THIS MONTH


----------



## POYO_66

I am glad to see this post. I was part of a christian car club called GODS CREATION out of manteca ca, but i stop going to church. I need to strat going again.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Norcal_66impala_@Jan 1 2007, 10:22 PM~6879742
> *I am glad to see this post. I was part of a christian car club called GODS CREATION out of manteca ca, but i stop going to church. I need to strat going again.
> *



Welcome to Lay it Low....

Now you have a place to come check in and get support!!!!

Don't wait too long to get back into church....


----------



## fundimotorsports

Happy new year. We made another one... Wish I wa out there with you guys . It's hard to get stuff together on this end. But we are getting it together.. :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY:

"TAKING UP THE CROSS"

THEN HE SAID TO THEM ALL "IF ANYONE WANTS TO COME WITH ME,HE MUST DENY HIMSELF,TAKE UP HIS CROSS DAILY,AND FOLLOW ME"
LUKE 9:23

GOD BLESS YOU ALL :cheesy:


----------



## let_it_go

KEEP THE PEACE LOWRIDER PICNIC .... MAY 5th .......2007
OMAHA NEBRASKA
BEST OF LOWRIDER


SPECIALTY: 1920s to 1950s
1st. 2nd. 3rd. PLACE TROPHIES

CLASSES:
1960s 70s 80s 90s 2000s
1st. 2nd. 3rd. PLACES TROPHIES

BEST HOP
SINGLE PUMP
DOUBLE PUMP
RADICAL PUMP
SINGLE OR DOUBLE PUMP
any SP or DP Street only

LONGEST DRIVEN LOWRIDER ...TROPHY

COME ON OUT AND ENJOY YOURSELF AT THE LAKE AND HAVE SOME FUN...... EAT SOME FREE BBQ,DRINKS, JUMPERS........ ALOT OF FUN GAMES FOR THE KIDS...ALL SPONSORED BY BIG BOYS HYDRAULICS AND OG SWITCHMAN


----------



## Guest

Hey Alex, it was nice to meet you bro at Majestics. My wife and I was gonna stop by with you guys....but my power nap turned into a 2 hour sleep a thon. We'll be seen you around. God Bless!


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 2 2007, 09:43 PM~6887617
> *Hey Alex, it was nice to meet you bro at Majestics. My wife and I was gonna stop by with you guys....but my power nap turned into a 2 hour sleep a thon. We'll be seen you around. God Bless!
> *


No problem, maybe you could come out to our cruise night on the 28th... We are still praying for your wife.....

Talk to you soon....


----------



## illholla

just want to give this a bump i read up on this topic daily almost and dont ever sign god bless 
:thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Jan 2 2007, 10:33 PM~6888124
> *just want to give this a bump i read up on this topic daily almost and dont ever sign  god bless
> :thumbsup:
> *


im glad you stop in to check out the topic welcome bro ,god bless


----------



## FORGIVEN

"MESSAGE OF THE DAY"

"TODAYS APPORTUNITIES"

BUT ENCOURAGE EACH OTHER DAILY,WHILE IT IS STILL CALLED TODAY,SO THAT NONE OF YOU IS HARDENED BY SIN'S DECEPTION.
HEBREWS 3:13
GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## servant of christ

ttt


----------



## pachucodruglord

:thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 3 2007, 06:53 PM~6895374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE GRACIAS


----------



## servant of christ

HE DID IT FOR YOU AND ME BECAUSE HE LOVE'S US


----------



## pachucodruglord




----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin: 









Chilling at the Majestics Picnic.....


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 4 2007, 03:19 AM~6899184
> *HE DID IT FOR YOU AND ME BECAUSE HE LOVE'S US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


amen brother


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"CONTAGIOUS FAITH"

WHATEVER YOU DO,WORK AT IT WITH ALL YOUR HEART,AS WORKING FOR THE LORD,NOT FOR MEN.
COLOSSIANS 3:23
GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"IN HIS HANDS"

FOR WHATEVER IS BORN OF GOD OVERCOMES THE WORLD. AND THIS IS VICTORY THAT HAS OVERCOME THE WORLD-OUR WORLD.
1 JOHN 5:4
GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## FORGIVEN

JESUS LOVES YOU THIS I KNOW CAUSE HE TOLD ME


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"CALMING YOUR FEARS"

BE NOT AFRAID;ONLY BELIEVE
MARK 5:36

GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## nocaddydaddy

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 5 2007, 07:27 PM~6913217
> *JESUS LOVES YOU THIS I KNOW CAUSE HE TOLD ME
> *


AMEN BROTHER thanks edwin :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy

First, I thank my God through Jesus Christ for you all, because your faith is being proclaimed throughout the whole world 
Romans 1:8


----------



## Buddy Christ

*I've been watching this topic for quite awhile now my sons, and I must say you all have my blessing! I give this topic a thumbs up!*


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

1 Cor 15:58

Therefore my beloved brethern, be ye steadfast, unmovable, always abounding in the works of the Lord, for you know your labor in the Lord, is not in vain.


----------



## servant of christ

:wave: :wave: :angel: :angel: TTT


----------



## G2G_Al

Just a quick invite to our cruise night on the Jan 28. Check out the link in my sig!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"IN FOCUS"

LOOK STRAIGHT AHEAD, AND FIX YOUR EYES ON WHAT LIES BEFORE YOU. MARK OUT A STRAIGHT PATH FOR YOUR FEET; THEN STICK TO THE PATH AND STAY SAFE. DONT GET SIDETRACKED;KEEP YOUR HEET FROM FOLLOWING EVIL.
PROVERBS 4:25-27
GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU AMEN :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Good night. sending prayers out for / to everyone..


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jan 8 2007, 06:51 PM~6937296
> *Good night. sending prayers out for / to everyone..
> *


thanks bro for the prayers .goodnight god bless


----------



## LowDownUnder

> _Originally posted by LowDownUnder+Dec 31 2006, 04:32 PM~6871616-->
> 
> 
> 
> xtians  :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2006, 08:40 PM~6872974
> *I hope all Muslims like yourself are not all disrespectful like that...Muslim extremists... :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G2G_Al_@Dec 31 2006, 06:46 PM~6872356
> *Car Club: Its All About Unity.
> 
> And people call us hypcrites......
> It's cool Homie, to each there own....  I know what God has done for me!!!!
> *


Just wanted to clear something up...... i need to stop leaving myself signed in on computers.... had no idea that this was said under my ID until i looked at what topics i had posted in.

Got no problems with you guys - and wish you all the best. Sorry if this upset anyone. And no im not a muslim lol.... just an avatar i think is funny - im catholic actually.

Stay true to your beliefs boys.


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"GODS FORGIVENESS"

IF WE CONFESS OUR SINS,HE IS FAITHFUL AND JUST AND WILL FORGIVE US
OUR SINS AND PURIFY US FROM ALL UNRIGHTEOUSNESS.
1 JOHN 1:9
GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## unique27

:wave:


----------



## servant of christ

wave :wave: if you want more of Jesus :worship:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 9 2007, 06:50 PM~6946723
> *wave  :wave: if you want more of Jesus  :worship:
> *


HALLELUYA!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## EC31

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"USING YOUR GIFT"

GOD HAS GIVEN GIFTS TO EACH OF YOUFROM HIS GREAT VARIETY OF SPIRITUAL GIFTS.MANAGE THEM WELL SO THAT GOD'S GENERASITY CAN
FLOW THROUGH YOU.
1 PETER 4:10 GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## servant of christ

goodmorning and have a blessed day :angel:


----------



## kromatized

Great positive topic!

Representing JESUS CHRIST the King of Kings 24/7 from Australia.


----------



## kromatized

> _Originally posted by LowDownUnder_@Jan 10 2007, 12:23 AM~6940936
> *Just wanted to clear something up...... i need to stop leaving myself signed in on computers.... had no idea that this was said under my ID until i looked at what topics i had posted in.
> 
> Got no problems with you guys - and wish you all the best. Sorry if this upset anyone. And no im not a muslim lol.... just an avatar i think is funny - im catholic actually.
> 
> Stay true to your beliefs boys.
> *


Ha Ha, I know you don't have a problem with people's beliefs. We have been homies for years now :biggrin: When I read it I knew something was not quite right. TOM!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Jan 10 2007, 03:53 PM~6954073
> *Great positive topic!
> 
> Representing JESUS CHRIST the King of Kings 24/7 from Australia.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

TO THE TOP :worship: FOR OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST :worship:


----------



## G2G_Al

What's up to all my homies!! Keep it real!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

I am going through some finacial dificulties right now and I need everyones prayers.my grand fathere just passed and I can't seem to sell one of my houses so I need peace of mind


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 11 2007, 08:46 AM~6959946
> *I am going through some finacial dificulties right now and I need everyones prayers.my grand fathere just passed and I can't seem to sell one of my houses so I need peace of mind
> *


HEY NIM PRINT THIS SCRIPTURE OUT AND KEEP THIS WITH YOU!! PHIL. 4:13


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 11 2007, 11:47 AM~6959959
> *HEY NIM PRINT THIS SCRIPTURE OUT AND KEEP THIS WITH YOU!!  PHIL. 4:13
> *


I will look it up


----------



## NIMSTER64

for I can do everything with the help of christ who gives me the strength I need.


AMEN to that


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 11 2007, 10:04 AM~6960085
> *for I can do everything with the help of christ who gives me the strength I need.
> AMEN to that
> *


amen bro


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

"Forgetting the past and looking forward to what lies ahead, I strain to reach the end of the race and receive the prize." Phil. 3:13,14


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 11 2007, 01:08 PM~6960635
> *"Forgetting the past and looking forward to what lies ahead, I strain to reach the end of the race and receive the prize." Phil. 3:13,14
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"OBEY AND BE BLESSED"

BY THIS WE KNOW THAT WE HAVE COME TO KNOW HIM,IF WE KEEP HIS COMMANDMENTS.
1 JOHN 2:3
GOD BLESS YOU.


----------



## lethaljoe

RESPECT


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 11 2007, 09:46 AM~6959946
> *I am going through some finacial dificulties right now and I need everyones prayers.my grand fathere just passed and I can't seem to sell one of my houses so I need peace of mind
> *


Father God, touch our brother, give him peace, give him wisdom....Help him with his finacial issue, embrace him with Your loving arms, heal his life, help him lead his family through this hard time... we ask this in Jesus Name...

Amen..


----------



## servant of christ

AMEN


----------



## G2G_Al

F T W</span>




































































:biggrin: 

Heb 4:12
<span style=\'color:red\'>For The Word of God is living and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

PREACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big9er




----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"INFINITE POSSIBILITIES"

IS ANYTHING TOO HARD FOR THE LORD?
GENISIS 18:14
GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOT JESUS?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 12 2007, 12:31 AM~6966527
> *Father God, touch our brother, give him peace, give him wisdom....Help him with his finacial issue, embrace him with Your loving arms, heal his life, help him lead his family through this hard time...  we ask this in Jesus Name...
> 
> Amen..
> *


Amen.thanks I just got a side job and it looks like it will get me through this week.thanks for answearing our prayers GOD


----------



## dubbrollin

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 16 2006, 09:17 PM~6773165
> *its good that this thread is here. the days i decided i really needed to go to church when i left church there was always something the pastor said that i needed to hear at that time. this goes for this thread.
> *


there is always something the pastor's gonna say that you need to hear. thats why its called a message.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@Jan 12 2007, 05:12 PM~6972525
> *there is always something the pastor's gonna say that you need to hear. thats why its called a message.
> *


amen to that


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

OK BRTHER EDWIN GIVE US THE WORD FOR THE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"RELYING UPON HIM"

THEREFORE HUMBLE YOURSELVES UNDER THE MIGHTY HAND OF GOD,THAT HE MAY EXALT YOU AT THE PROPER TIME,CASTING ALL YOUR ANXIETY ON HIM,BECAUSE HE CARES FOR YOU.
1 PETER 5:6-7  
GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## GMCTROCA

:thumbsdown:


----------



## GMCTROCA

:thumbsup: SORRY HOMIES PUSH THE WRONG THUMS :biggrin:


----------



## BOBO

BIG UPS TO YOU BROTHERS AND SISTERS. FOR DOING THE RIGHT THING. GOD LOVE US ALL. :angel: :angel: :angel: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA+Jan 14 2007, 12:20 PM~6984376-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GMCTROCA_@Jan 14 2007, 12:22 PM~6984388
> *:thumbsup: SORRY HOMIES PUSH THE WRONG THUMS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Cool Homie!!!!

Be Blessed!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Good mornin' homies...I thought here would also be a good place to share the reverend MLK Jr's sermons "the drum major instinct" I would like you to hear it from a true man of God on his birthday. Thank you and god bless.

http://www.lubbockdemocrats.org/audio/mart...ct%20Sermon.mp3


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2007, 08:57 AM~6990958
> *Good mornin' homies...I thought here would also be a good place to share the reverend MLK Jr's sermons "the drum major instinct" I would like you to hear it from a true man of God on his birthday. Thank you and god bless.
> 
> http://www.lubbockdemocrats.org/audio/mart...ct%20Sermon.mp3
> *


Thank you Homie, MLK was a man after God's Heart.....


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"GROWING IN CHRIST"

WHEN I WAS A CHILD,I SPOKE AS A CHILD,I UNDERSTOOD AS A CHILD,I THOUGHT ASA CHILD;BUT WHEN I BECAME A MAN,I PUT AWAY CHILDISH THINGS.
CORINTHIANS 13:11
GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## FORGIVEN

MY REEDEMER LIVES!!!!!!!!!!,I SPOKE WITH HIM THIS MORNING


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 15 2007, 11:18 AM~6991875
> *MY REEDEMER LIVES!!!!!!!!!!,I SPOKE WITH HIM THIS MORNING
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You Too!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

A Major prayer request for Juilo of the Dukes So Cal Chapter.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=312110


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"HONORING GOD"

HONOR GOD WITH EVERYTHING YOU OWN;GIVE HIM THE FIRST AND THE BEST.YOUR BARNS WILL BURST,YOUR WINE VATS WILL BRIM OVER.
PROVERBS 3:9-10
GOD BLESS YOU ALL :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 16 2007, 02:55 PM~7003889
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY
> 
> "HONORING GOD"
> 
> HONOR GOD WITH EVERYTHING YOU OWN;GIVE HIM THE FIRST AND THE BEST.YOUR BARNS WILL BURST,YOUR WINE VATS WILL BRIM OVER.
> PROVERBS 3:9-10
> GOD BLESS YOU ALL :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Morning. Hope every has a safe ride or way to work..  Also the kids need prayer around here (nc). We had 3 murders in 2 weeks . (kids) This county is getting scary.. :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Good morning! Next time you get into your car, before turning on the ignition, take a glance at your windshield. then your rear view mirror. Big difference in size, isn't there? Last weekend we answered the question about the size difference - WHERE YOU'RE HEADED (the windshield). IS FAR MORE IMPORTANT THAN WHERE YOU'VE BEEN (the rear view mirror)! 

The Lord is the same way. God is far more interested in where you're going, than where you've been!!

Victory Verse of the Week
"Forgetting the past and looking forward to what lies ahead, I strain to reach the end of the race and receive the prize." Phil. 3:13,14

What a great reminder and example the Apostle Paul's words are to us. He was FORWARD FOCUSED! Always looking at what was ahead.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 17 2007, 09:07 AM~7010455
> *Good morning!  Next time you get into your car, before turning on the ignition, take a glance at your windshield. then your rear view mirror.  Big difference in size, isn't there?  Last weekend we answered the question about the size difference - WHERE YOU'RE HEADED (the windshield). IS FAR MORE IMPORTANT THAN WHERE YOU'VE BEEN (the rear view mirror)!
> 
> The Lord is the same way.  God is far more interested in where you're going, than where you've been!!
> 
> Victory Verse of the Week
> "Forgetting the past and looking forward to what lies ahead, I strain to reach the end of the race and receive the prize." Phil. 3:13,14
> 
> What a great reminder and example the Apostle Paul's words are to us.  He was FORWARD FOCUSED!  Always looking at what was ahead.
> *


very well said brother . :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

if you fall his there to pick you up ,if you strugle his there to help you walk through it .if you feel empty his there to fill that emptieness his love indures for ever just ask him and let him do a change in your life. :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 17 2007, 09:25 AM~7010607
> *if you fall his there to pick you up ,if you strugle his there to help you walk through it .if you feel empty his there to fill that emptieness his love indures for ever just ask him and let him do a change in your life.  :angel:
> *


AMEN BROTHER


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"LET THE CELEBRATION BEGIN"

I'VE TOLD YOU THESE THINGS FOR A PURPOSE:THAT MY JOY MIGHT BE YOUR JOY, AND YOUR JOY WHOLLY MATURE.
JOHN 15:11

GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## Mrs. Good Wrench

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 17 2007, 11:54 AM~7012035
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY
> 
> "LET THE CELEBRATION BEGIN"
> 
> I'VE TOLD YOU THESE THINGS FOR A PURPOSE:THAT MY JOY MIGHT BE YOUR JOY, AND YOUR JOY WHOLLY MATURE.
> JOHN 15:11
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU ALL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PUPPETP13

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 17 2007, 09:25 AM~7010607
> *if you fall his there to pick you up ,if you strugle his there to help you walk through it .if you feel empty his there to fill that emptieness his love indures for ever just ask him and let him do a change in your life.  :angel:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 17 2007, 11:07 AM~7010455
> *Good morning!  Next time you get into your car, before turning on the ignition, take a glance at your windshield. then your rear view mirror.  Big difference in size, isn't there?  Last weekend we answered the question about the size difference - WHERE YOU'RE HEADED (the windshield). IS FAR MORE IMPORTANT THAN WHERE YOU'VE BEEN (the rear view mirror)!
> 
> The Lord is the same way.  God is far more interested in where you're going, than where you've been!!
> 
> Victory Verse of the Week
> "Forgetting the past and looking forward to what lies ahead, I strain to reach the end of the race and receive the prize." Phil. 3:13,14
> 
> What a great reminder and example the Apostle Paul's words are to us.  He was FORWARD FOCUSED!  Always looking at what was ahead.
> *


for sure homie for sure


----------



## DUKES67

:biggrin: part of Dukes car club but my heart belongs to the Lord the King Of All Kings i am also part of Gangs To Grace :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E

thank you guy's for such encouraging words.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 18 2007, 08:05 AM~7020208
> *thank you guy's for such encouraging words.
> *


ANYTIME


----------



## EC31

It brings joy to my heart to see fellow lowriders fellowship in unity and showing courage and heart for the Lord. Let's keep riddin wit Jesus Christ, i'm loving it :thumbsup:


----------



## kromatized

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2007, 03:07 AM~7010455
> *Good morning!  Next time you get into your car, before turning on the ignition, take a glance at your windshield. then your rear view mirror.  Big difference in size, isn't there?  Last weekend we answered the question about the size difference - WHERE YOU'RE HEADED (the windshield). IS FAR MORE IMPORTANT THAN WHERE YOU'VE BEEN (the rear view mirror)!
> 
> The Lord is the same way.  God is far more interested in where you're going, than where you've been!!
> 
> Victory Verse of the Week
> "Forgetting the past and looking forward to what lies ahead, I strain to reach the end of the race and receive the prize." Phil. 3:13,14
> 
> What a great reminder and example the Apostle Paul's words are to us.  He was FORWARD FOCUSED!  Always looking at what was ahead.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
"This is the day which the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it." Psalm 118:24

Enjoy today! The day the Lord has given you. There's a lot in store for you today. Keep Him close!!!!!!


----------



## SUNNYD




----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THE GREATEST OF THE THESE"

BUT NOW ABIDE FAITH,HOPE,LOVE THESE THREE;BUT THE GREATEST OF THIS IS LOVE.
1 CORINTHIANS 13:13
GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## G2G_Al

Love covers a multitude of Sin!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 18 2007, 07:30 PM~7025029
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY
> 
> "THE GREATEST OF THE THESE"
> 
> BUT NOW ABIDE FAITH,HOPE,LOVE THESE THREE;BUT THE GREATEST OF THIS IS LOVE.
> 1 CORINTHIANS 13:13
> GOD BLESS YOU
> *


----------



## 540BOY

I havent been here in a while but i just stopped by to say hello and to say:

GOD IS SO GOOD 


Well i just got back from the scene of my brothers car accident.



He totaled the car. He said somethin went wrong with the steering of his car (1991 Ford Crown Vic) where the car wouldnt respond to him turning the will. So of course he was turning the wheel noticed the car wasnt turning so he turned harder....then the steering came back. 

He crossed the center divider and ran off the other side of the road. He hit head on into a telephone pole and spun through someones yard and back into the road. The car was totalled and he split the pole right in half. 

Thank GOD that outta all of this he walked away with nothing more than a sore thumb (his thumb got stuck in the wheel as he spun out and it kinda messed it up)

He totaled the car. knock down and split a light pole and he didnt get hurt....GOD is good.....

And the car front end was completely smashed but the rest of the car was fine. Had this car been a few years newer and without the grace of God the whole situation coulda came out a whole lot worse.

Oh and i left my camera at home so i didnt get pics of the accident.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by 540BOY_@Jan 18 2007, 08:53 PM~7026288
> *I havent been here in a while but i just stopped by to say hello and to say:
> 
> GOD IS SO GOOD
> Well i just got back from the scene of my brothers car accident.
> He totaled the car. He said somethin went wrong with the steering of his car (1991 Ford Crown Vic) where the car wouldnt respond to him turning the will. So of course he was turning the wheel noticed the car wasnt turning so he turned harder....then the steering came back.
> 
> He crossed the center divider and ran off the other side of the road. He hit head on into a telephone pole and spun through someones yard and back into the road. The car was totalled and he split the pole right in half.
> 
> Thank GOD that outta all of this he walked away with nothing more than a sore thumb (his thumb got stuck in the wheel as he spun out and it kinda messed it up)
> 
> He totaled the car. knock down and split a light pole and he didnt get hurt....GOD is good.....
> 
> And the car front end was completely smashed but the rest of the car was fine. Had this car been a few years newer and without the grace of God the whole situation coulda came out a whole lot worse.
> 
> Oh and i left my camera at home so i didnt get pics of the accident.
> *


Praise God....
Glad to hear he is ok, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dubbrollin

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 18 2007, 09:40 PM~7027237
> *Praise God....
> Glad to hear he is ok,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats called he still has a mission on earth left to do!!1


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@Jan 18 2007, 10:57 PM~7027419
> *thats called he still has a mission on earth left to do!!1
> *


AMEN
:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

:wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Jan 18 2007, 02:30 PM~7021853
> *It brings joy to my heart to see fellow lowriders fellowship in unity and showing courage and heart for the Lord. Let's keep riddin wit Jesus Christ, i'm loving it :thumbsup:
> *


with out him we ain't nothing.when I go to church people look at me a critise.but I am there for the lord not the chismes


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THE LESSONS OF TOUCH TIMES"

I WAITED PATIENTLY FOR THE LORD; HE TURNED TO ME AND HEARD MY CRY.
HE LIFTED ME OUT OF THE SLIMY PIT,OUT OF THE MUD AND MIRE;HE SET MY FEET ON A ROCK AND GAVE ME FIRM PLACE TO STAND. HE PUT A NEW SONG IN MY MOUTH,A HYMN OF PRAISE TO OUR GOD...
PSALMS 40:1-3
GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## 540BOY

> _Originally posted by 540BOY_@Jan 18 2007, 11:53 PM~7026288
> *I havent been here in a while but i just stopped by to say hello and to say:
> 
> GOD IS SO GOOD
> Well i just got back from the scene of my brothers car accident.
> He totaled the car. He said somethin went wrong with the steering of his car (1991 Ford Crown Vic) where the car wouldnt respond to him turning the will. So of course he was turning the wheel noticed the car wasnt turning so he turned harder....then the steering came back.
> 
> He crossed the center divider and ran off the other side of the road. He hit head on into a telephone pole and spun through someones yard and back into the road. The car was totalled and he split the pole right in half.
> 
> Thank GOD that outta all of this he walked away with nothing more than a sore thumb (his thumb got stuck in the wheel as he spun out and it kinda messed it up)
> 
> He totaled the car. knock down and split a light pole and he didnt get hurt....GOD is good.....
> 
> And the car front end was completely smashed but the rest of the car was fine. Had this car been a few years newer and without the grace of God the whole situation coulda came out a whole lot worse.
> 
> Oh and i left my camera at home so i didnt get pics of the accident.
> *



Here's the news right up to go along with the accident.

http://wdbj7.com/Global/story.asp?S=5960132


An accident blocked both lanes of Plantation Road in Roanoke Thursday night. It is a major roadway on the city's northeast side.

Police say a driver headed northbound on Plantation lost control of the car, drove through someone's yard, then crashed into a utility pole. Crews were on the scene for several hours to repair the damaged pole.

The driver did not suffer serious injuries, and no charges have been filed at this time.


U can see the lightpole leaning in the back of this pic...its being held up by the wires basically....the bottom wasnt connected at all........











This is the car.......









TO KNOW THAT HE WALKED AWAY WITH ONLY A SORE THUMB IS PROOF OF GOD'S GRACE AND LOVE.....


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by 540BOY_@Jan 19 2007, 09:07 PM~7036020
> *Here's the news right up to go along with the accident.
> 
> http://wdbj7.com/Global/story.asp?S=5960132
> An accident blocked both lanes of Plantation Road in Roanoke Thursday night. It is a major roadway on the city's northeast side.
> 
> Police say a driver headed northbound on Plantation lost control of the car, drove through someone's yard, then crashed into a utility pole. Crews were on the scene for several hours to repair the damaged pole.
> 
> The driver did not suffer serious injuries, and no charges have been filed at this time.
> U can see the lightpole leaning in the back of this pic...its being held up by the wires basically....the bottom wasnt connected at all........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the car.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO KNOW THAT HE WALKED AWAY WITH ONLY A SORE THUMB IS PROOF OF GOD'S GRACE AND LOVE.....
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 19 2007, 11:56 PM~7037012
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*X 2*


----------



## FORGIVEN

"MESSAGE OF THE DAY"

GIVE ME PATIENCE,LORD,RIGHT NOW!

WE URGEYOU,BRETHREN,ADMONISH THE UNRULY,ENCOURAGE THE FAINTHEARTED,HELP THE WEAK,BE PATIENT WITH EVERYONE.
1 THESSALONIANS 5:14

GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## NIMSTER64

for real thats a miricle


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

Good Morning All!!! Beautiful Morning in So. Cal....

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

Please keep Julio's family up in prayer, God took him home yesterday. He was a beliver, so praise God for that.. But still it is hard for those left behind....


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"YOUR TRAVELING COMPANION"

BUT THANKS BE TO GOD,WHO GIVES US THE VICTORY THROUGH OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST.THEREFORE,MY BELOVED BETHREN,BE STEADFAST,IMMOVABLE,ALWAYS ABOUNDING IN THE WORK OF THE LORD,KNOWING THAT YOUR LABOR IS NOT IN VAIN IN THE LORD.
1 CORINTHIANS 15:57-58
GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## Patti Dukez

Hey what's up everyone..wow G2G_ Al I don't know you but I am very happy to hear your brother's ok. I just read it...he surely had a passenger with him that night! My name is Patti Dukez with Resurrected C.C. I do lowriding videos and I've been letting everyone know that the Street Dreamz Volume II dvd has just released.....I'm getting rid of them for $15 a piece with free shipping.. I'm not trying to bang anyone upside the head..I know how expensive hookin up your whip can be... Just hit me up and I'll get one out to you....I also have them up on ebay right now same deal..just go under lowriding or type in Street Dreamz..some of the best East Coast coverage around :biggrin: I was taking a look at your forum and thought you guys may be intrested. I covered shows such as Cinco de Mayo held by Lowyalty (one the best shows I've been too), Slamsession held by Animated, Freak Show, and more...thanks for the support! Keep riding!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 22 2007, 03:43 PM~7055846
> *Hey what's up everyone..wow G2G_ Al I don't know you but I am very happy to hear your brother's ok. I just read it...he surely had a passenger with him that night!  My name is Patti Dukez with Resurrected C.C. I do lowriding videos and I've been letting everyone know that the Street Dreamz Volume II dvd has just released.....I'm getting rid of them for $15 a piece with free shipping.. I'm not trying to bang anyone upside the head..I know how expensive hookin up your whip can be...  Just hit me up and I'll get one out to you....I also have them up on ebay right now same deal..just go under lowriding or type in Street Dreamz..some of the best East Coast coverage around :biggrin: I was taking a look at your forum and thought you guys may be intrested. I covered shows such as Cinco de Mayo held by Lowyalty (one the best shows I've been too), Slamsession held by Animated, Freak Show, and more...thanks for the support! Keep riding!! :thumbsup:
> *


That's cool, it wasn't my brother but God is Good!!

What is the layout of you video?? Car only, Hopping, any girls? All the videos I have seen are full of all the above.. I don't mind girls in the vids but when it gets out of hand, I can't show that, I am looking for more of a family style vid... I am sure most fathers on this site would not want there daughter acting like that....

Just my .02.....


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 22 2007, 06:00 PM~7057208
> *That's cool, it wasn't my brother but God is Good!!
> 
> What is the layout of you video??  Car only, Hopping, any girls?  All the videos I have seen are full of all the above..  I don't mind girls in the vids but when it gets out of hand, I can't show that, I am looking for more of a family style vid...  I am sure most fathers on this site would not want there daughter acting like that....
> 
> Just my .02.....
> *


i agree with you alex it would be nice to see a video where woman are not expose like they do on all video 
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 19 2007, 10:51 AM~7031143
> *with out him we ain't nothing.when I go to church people look at me a critise.but I am there for the lord not the chismes
> *


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"LIFE ABUNDANT"

I HAVE COME THAT THEY MAY HAVE LIFE,AND THAT THEY MAY HAVE IT MORE ABUNDANTLY.
JOHN 10:10


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"IN TIME OF ADVERSITY"

FOR WHATEVER IS BORN OF GOD OVERCOMES THE WORLD. AND THIS IS THE VICTORY THAT HAS OVERCOME THEWORLD -OUR FAITH.  
1 JOHN 5:4


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

WHERES ALL MY FAMILY AT?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 24 2007, 06:08 PM~7075248
> *WHERES ALL MY FAMILY AT?
> *


were still here brother  god bless you


----------



## Patti Dukez

Hey what's up G2G Al? Sorry for the long absence on your question..been so busy  No naked chicks...not even one. The video is just about rolling and having a great time at the shows...3 wheelin..hopping..etc. I know what you mean by the videos with chicks and having to send kids out of the room but this one is far from that :biggrin: It does have some fowl language, and the music has some cursing but there are some things I just can't control but all in all it's hosted by Street Dreamz of Hampton VA and their other chapter Street Dreamz of Maryland...I think this is a video you can respect..good quality..good footage..good times. Thanks for asking though..I will be happy to answer anything! If you are still interested I have them up on ebay right now with 'buy it now' I pay the shipping :biggrin: I did most everything myself...of course I can't leave out the friends who helped tape..they are awesome...I also hired a company to mass package them because wow...that was the tedious part!! This video is especially important to me because it is dedicated to my mother that I lost July 6, 2006 to cancer..it's a hometown video with a lot of show coverage..I'll be out taping this year at Cinco De Mayo in May, the Genuine Lowrider show in March and etc. I'd love to grab some footage of anyone of you guys so if you decide to make the trip look for me I'm the cool chick with the joker smile :biggrin: Take care and god bless


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 24 2007, 06:12 PM~7075282
> *were still here brother   god bless you
> *


amen, up we go with JESUS :biggrin: GOD bless you all


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"ULTIMATE ACCOUNTABILITY"

WALK IN A MANNER WORTHY OF THE GOD WHO CALLS YOU INTO HIS OWN KINGDOM AND GLORY"
1 THESSALONIANS 2:12
GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

thanks for the message of the day

what is your fav scripture:

i got some

he who denies me b4 man him too i will deny b4 My father in Heaven


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HEY FELLAS AND LADIES MY FRIEND'S DAUGHTER JUST FOUND THAT SHE HAS A SMALL CANCER TUMOR ON HER ARM PLEASE KEEP HER IN YOUR PRAYERS. THEY CAUGHT IT EARLY SO SHE SHOULD BE ALLRIGHT AFTER THE TREATMENTS.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 25 2007, 12:08 PM~7082261
> *thanks for the message of the day
> 
> what is your fav scripture:
> 
> i got some
> 
> he who denies me b4 man him too i will deny b4 My father in Heaven
> *


amen to that


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 25 2007, 12:17 PM~7082330
> *HEY FELLAS AND LADIES MY FRIEND'S DAUGHTER JUST FOUND THAT SHE HAS A SMALL CANCER TUMOR ON HER ARM  PLEASE KEEP HER IN YOUR PRAYERS.  THEY CAUGHT IT EARLY SO SHE SHOULD BE ALLRIGHT AFTER THE TREATMENTS.
> *


whats her name bro


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

praise God...

brethren

i just came from bible study here at work...feel good...


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 25 2007, 02:16 PM~7083569
> *praise God...
> 
> brethren
> 
> i just came from bible study here at work...feel good...
> *


im goin to our mens fellowship studies tonight and i come out from them energizzzzzzzeeeeeedddddddd by the holy spirit 7:00 pm at cumunity christian 
center .covina


----------



## servant of christ

how you doin brother pual ,god bless you bro


----------



## first class custom

Omaha, Nebraskas in the WORD!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by first class custom_@Jan 25 2007, 03:28 PM~7084275
> *Omaha, Nebraskas in the WORD!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by first class custom_@Jan 25 2007, 03:28 PM~7084275
> *Omaha, Nebraskas in the WORD!
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: AMEN FOR THE WORD


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 25 2007, 02:17 PM~7082330
> *HEY FELLAS AND LADIES MY FRIEND'S DAUGHTER JUST FOUND THAT SHE HAS A SMALL CANCER TUMOR ON HER ARM  PLEASE KEEP HER IN YOUR PRAYERS.  THEY CAUGHT IT EARLY SO SHE SHOULD BE ALLRIGHT AFTER THE TREATMENTS.
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT.FOR SURE HOMIE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

another good day! God is good..we talked about this:

and we all know that all things work together for good, to those who love God, to those who are called to his purpose
*
Therefore...brethren..dont get discourage if you suffer a loss--->family, job, health..consider it a joy and know that God has something planned!*


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 25 2007, 12:17 PM~7082330
> *HEY FELLAS AND LADIES MY FRIEND'S DAUGHTER JUST FOUND THAT SHE HAS A SMALL CANCER TUMOR ON HER ARM  PLEASE KEEP HER IN YOUR PRAYERS.  THEY CAUGHT IT EARLY SO SHE SHOULD BE ALLRIGHT AFTER THE TREATMENTS.
> *



In Jesus Name!!!


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 25 2007, 07:51 PM~7087003
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave: AMEN FOR THE WORD
> *


So He humbled you, allowed you to hunger, and fed you with manna which you did not know,that He might make you know that man shall not live by bread alone; but man lives by every word that proceeds from the mouth of the Lord. (Deuteronomy 8:3, also Matthew 4:4) Give us this day our daily bread.( Matthew 6:11) Just want say thanks to God for giving us the word and bro. EDWINS02 for delivering it.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 25 2007, 01:56 PM~7083959
> *im goin to our mens fellowship studies tonight and i come out from them energizzzzzzzeeeeeedddddddd by the holy spirit 7:00 pm at cumunity christian
> center .covina
> *


I NEED TO COME OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## lowpro85

Full christian right here homie..I dont know about the rest of my club!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Jan 26 2007, 07:47 AM~7091550
> *So He humbled you, allowed you to hunger, and fed you with manna which you did not know,that He might make you know that man shall not live by bread alone; but man lives by every word that proceeds from the mouth of the Lord. (Deuteronomy 8:3, also Matthew 4:4)  Give us this day our daily bread.( Matthew 6:11)  Just want say thanks to God for giving us the word and bro. EDWINS02 for delivering it.
> *


ANYTIME BROTHER THE LORD HAS SPOKEN TO ME AND TOLD ME TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW ABOUT HIM SO IM HERE TAKING ABVANTIGE OF THIS WEB SITE AND TRYING TO REACH TO ANYBODY YOU KNOW I WANT TO PLANT A SEAD AND I HOPE PEOPLE WILL GROW.


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"NOURISHED BY THE WORLD"

YOU WILL BE A GOOD SERVANT OF CHRIST JESUS,CONSTANTLY NOURISHED ON THE WORDS OF FAITH AND THE SOUND DOCTRINE WICH YOU HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING.
1 TIMOTHY 4:6
GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

VICTORY VERSE OF THE WEEK
"In everything give thanks; for this is God's will for you in Christ Jesus." 1 Thess 5:18


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Jan 26 2007, 10:34 AM~7093440
> *Full christian right here homie..I dont know about the rest of my club!
> *


JUST KEEP LEADING BY EXAMPLE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2007, 09:39 AM~7092335
> *I NEED TO COME OUT THERE!!!!
> *


your more then welcome to join us on thursdays


----------



## Cali-Stylz

I have to say that I respect you guys for speaking your mind and sharing your belief. I grew up in the apostolic church and my father was a preacher and then a pastor for some time. I have a deep respect for the church...even if I do not go I do show and teach my children the morals and values that I acquired through the years. I have not been active in church since I was about 12 (now 32) but as someone said before, I know what I believe and where to turn...not only when desperate but I do give thanks for everything I have been allowed to provide for my family.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2007, 11:55 AM~7093652
> *VICTORY VERSE OF THE WEEK
> "In everything give thanks; for this is God's will for you in Christ Jesus." 1 Thess 5:18
> *



Thank you Jesus!!


----------



## servant of christ

TTT FOR JESUS CHRIST


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"TOO BUSY"

CAREFUL PLANNING PUTS YOU AHEAD IN THE LONG RUN;HURRY AND SCURRY PUTS YOU FURTHER BEHIND."
PROVERBS 21:5


----------



## FORGIVEN

I GAVE MY LIFE FULLY TO THE LORD,A PASTER FROM TEXAS CAME DOWN TO PREACH TO A CHURCH I BARELY CHECKED OUT AND MANN,DID HE KNOW MY PAST, THE LORD TALK TO ME THROU HIM HE SAID THINGS THAT NOBODY KNEW BUT MY LADY EVEN SHE BROKED DOWN CRYING IT WAS A GOOD FEELING HAD THE HOLY GHOST INSIDE OF ME, IT WAS A MIRACLE THE LORD KNOWS MY DESIRES OF MY HEART. ITS BEEN A TOUGH ROAD FOR ME BUT HE WILL LIFT ME UP LIKE HE PROMISED I KNOW I AINT PERFECT EVERYBODY LOOKS AT ME FOR MY MISTAKES BUT THATS PART OF BEING A CHRISTIAN THEY DONT LOOK AT THE GOOD ONLY THE BAD BUT THE LORD LOOKS AT EVERYTHING I JUST WANTED TO SHARE THAT WITH ALL MY BROTHERS IN HERE PLEASE CONTINUE TO PRAY FOR ME SO I CAN BE LIKE JESUS CAUSE THATS WHAT HE WANTS US TO DO


----------



## FORGIVEN

JESUS LIVES


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2007, 06:34 PM~7121629
> *I GAVE MY LIFE FULLY TO THE LORD,A PASTER FROM TEXAS CAME DOWN TO PREACH TO A CHURCH I BARELY CHECKED OUT AND MANN,DID HE KNOW MY PAST, THE LORD TALK TO ME THROU HIM HE SAID THINGS THAT NOBODY KNEW BUT MY LADY EVEN SHE BROKED DOWN CRYING IT WAS A GOOD FEELING HAD THE HOLY GHOST INSIDE OF ME, IT WAS A MIRACLE THE LORD KNOWS MY DESIRES OF MY HEART. ITS BEEN A TOUGH ROAD FOR ME BUT HE WILL LIFT ME UP LIKE HE PROMISED I KNOW I AINT PERFECT EVERYBODY LOOKS AT ME FOR MY MISTAKES BUT THATS PART OF BEING A CHRISTIAN THEY DONT LOOK AT THE GOOD ONLY THE BAD BUT THE LORD LOOKS AT EVERYTHING I JUST WANTED TO SHARE THAT WITH ALL MY BROTHERS IN HERE PLEASE CONTINUE TO PRAY FOR ME SO I CAN BE LIKE JESUS CAUSE THATS WHAT HE WANTS US TO DO
> *


Praise God, it is good when the Lord reveils things to us, and give us a glimps of the future.... Just know that we are here!! If you need anything..... Hit us up....
We will continue to pray for guidance for you and your family....

Missed you at the Cruise Night... Hope to hook up with you soon......


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 29 2007, 06:48 PM~7121767
> *Praise God, it is good when the Lord reveils things to us, and give us a glimps of the future....  Just know that we are here!!  If you need anything..... Hit us up....
> We will continue to pray for guidance for you and your family....
> 
> Missed you at the Cruise Night...  Hope to hook up with you soon......
> *


AMEN BROTHER GLORY TO MY LORD AND SAVIOR!!!THANKS FOR THOSE WORDS ITS NICE TO HEAR OTHERS UNDERSTANDING MY NEED FOR JESUS IM TRYING MY BEST RIGHT KNOW TO WALK BY FAITH AND NOT BY FLESH YOU KNOW?IT TOUCHES ME THAT WE DONT KNOW EACH OTHER BUT YET YOUR WILLING TO HELP ME OUT,THAT MEANS MORE TO ME THAN A FRIENDSHIP BECAUSE WERE FAMILY NOW WE WILL SPEND ETERNITY TOGETHER BROTHER OTHER PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND THAT "CHRISTIANITY"ITS NOT A RELIGION ITS A RELATIONSHIP BETWEEN ME AND JESUS AND NOBODY WILL TAKE THAT AWAY FROM ME  AMEN GLORY TO MY LORD AND SAVIOR WE WILL MEET SOON I PROMISE


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

one of the things i got from sundays service was this...our kids are a second or perhaps a third generation of christians..it is up to us, the parents, to make sure they carry that baton onto the next generation. we haev to be strict and have them serve God

train up a child in the way they should go and when he is old he will not depart from it


----------



## NIMSTER64

good morning


----------



## Infamous James

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"ALWAYS WITH US"

FOR A CHILD IS BORN TO US,A SON IS GIVEN TO US.AND THE GOVERMENT WILL REST ON HIS SHOULDERS.THESE WILL BE HIS ROYAL TITLES:WONDERFUL COUNSELOR,MIGHTY GOD,EVERLASTING FATHER,PRINCE OF PEACE.
ISAIAH 9:6 GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## Montey C

Sup fellas, I was suprised when i saw this thread.. Anyways, I'm not in a club but I'm a Christian Rider!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Montey C_@Jan 30 2007, 02:32 PM~7130058
> *Sup fellas, I was suprised when i saw this thread.. Anyways, I'm not in a club but I'm a Christian Rider!
> *


DONT BE BROTHER THEIRS A LOT OF OUR PEOPLE IN LOWRIDING DOGG  
IM TRYING TO REACH TO SOME OF THE HOMIES


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 30 2007, 02:35 PM~7130075
> *DONT BE BROTHER THEIRS A LOT OF OUR PEOPLE IN LOWRIDING DOGG
> IM TRYING TO REACH TO SOME OF THE HOMIES
> *


he sure is pray 4 me hommie


----------



## Howard

Just stopping through to say hello and support the thread... :wave:


----------



## fundimotorsports

:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 30 2007, 02:37 PM~7130092
> *Just stopping through to say hello and support the thread... :wave:
> *


WE NEED THAT BROTHER :wave: :wave: AMEN


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jan 30 2007, 02:35 PM~7130081
> *he sure is pray 4 me hommie
> *


DONT TRIP CHUCH IM PRAYING FOR OUR CLUB


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 30 2007, 04:38 PM~7130099
> *WE NEED THAT BROTHER :wave:  :wave: AMEN
> *


Here's another link I visit semi-regularly

http://www.franciscanradio.org/americancatholicradio.asp


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 30 2007, 07:47 AM~7126655
> *one of the things i got from sundays service was this...our kids are a second or perhaps a third generation of christians..it is up to us, the parents, to make sure they carry that baton onto the next generation. we haev to be strict and have them serve God
> 
> train up a child in the way they should go and when he is old he will not depart from it
> *


AMEN TO THAT BROTHER


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jan 30 2007, 02:35 PM~7130081
> *he sure is pray 4 me hommie
> *


WE WILL PRAY FOR YOU .GOD BLESS


----------



## servant of christ

IF WE CONFESS OUR SINS,HE IS FIATHFUL AND JUST AND WILL FORGIVE US OUR SINS AND PURIFY US FROM ALL UNRIGHTEOUSNESS

1 JOHN 1:9


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOOD MORNING FOLKS!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

CHOICES,CHOICES,CHOICES

CHEERFULLY PLEASING GOD IS THE MAIN THING,AND THATS WHAT WE AIM TO DO,REGARDLESS OF OUR CONDITIONS.
2 CORINTHIANS 5:9
GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## fairydust87

i'm glad to see a topic like this...i love the lord with all my heart i pray every night that he will bless me and my family and i try to go to church every sunday. keep this one going. :angel: GOD BLESS!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 31 2007, 12:03 PM~7138609
> *i'm glad to see a topic like this...i love the lord with all my heart i pray every night that he will bless me and my family and i try to go to church every sunday. keep this one going.  :angel: GOD BLESS!!
> *


AMEN,AINT NOTHING LIKE BEING IN THE PRECENSE OF THE LORD  HE WHO BELIEVES WITH THEIR HEART SHOULD HAVE ETERNAL LIFE


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87

it's nice to know that you can have a topic like this and nobody doggs you on it....... lets keep it up.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Feb 1 2007, 06:34 AM~7146154
> *it's nice to know that you can have a topic like this and nobody doggs you on it....... lets keep it up.
> *


there were some but its all cool were not here to judge anyone but to show the love of jesus and what jesus has done in our lifes and to show that you can serve god and still have a lo-lo :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 1 2007, 12:26 PM~7147857
> *there were some but its all cool were not here to judge anyone but to show the love of jesus and what jesus has done in our lifes and to show that you can serve god and still have a lo-lo  :biggrin:
> *


for real that's what i'm saying.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week:
"Weeping may last for a night, but a shout of joy comes in the morning!" - Psalm 30:5 

Struggling? Give it over to God (1 Pet.5:7) right now. Pause and pray.

Throwing in the towel is not an option. or necessary! A new day is about to break on your situation. God promises it!!!!!!!

I NEEDED THIS TODAY!!!!!!!!! AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"LOVE AND MARRIEGE"

IF YOU FALTER IN TIMES OF TROUBLE,HOW SMALL IS YOUR STRENGTH!
PROVERBS 24:10
AMEN GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 1 2007, 11:26 AM~7147857
> *there were some but its all cool were not here to judge anyone but to show the love of jesus and what jesus has done in our lifes and to show that you can serve god and still have a lo-lo  :biggrin:
> *


AMEN BROTHER


----------



## FORGIVEN

TO THE TOP FOR JESUS OUR LORD AND SAVIOR


----------



## servant of christ

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Buddy Christ

Good morning my sons!


----------



## fairydust87

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THE VOICE INSIDE YOUR HEAD"

SO I STRIVE ALWAYS TO KEEP MY CONSCIENCE CLEAR BEFORE GOD AND MAN.
ACTS 24:16 GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 2 2007, 12:42 PM~7157771
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY
> 
> "THE VOICE INSIDE YOUR HEAD"
> 
> SO I STRIVE ALWAYS TO KEEP MY CONSCIENCE CLEAR BEFORE GOD AND MAN.
> ACTS 24:16  GOD BLESS YOU ALL
> *


amen brother
:angel:


----------



## G2G_Al

Thank You Jesus!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"A FRESH OPPORTUNITY"

WHEN WE WERE BAPTIZED,WE WERE BARIED WITH CHRIST AND SHARED HIS DEATH.SO,JUST AS CHRIST WAS RAISED FROM THE DEAD BY THE WONDERFUL POWER OF OUR FATHER,WE ALSO CAN LIVE A NEW LIFE.
ROMANS 6:4 AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"PRAISE YOU FATHER"


----------



## FORGIVEN

I needed this today...maybe you do too! 





Read only if you have time for God .

Let me tell you, make sure you read all the way to the bottom. I

almost deleted this email but I was blessed when I got to the end 





God, when I received this e-mail, I thought... 



I don't have time for this... And, this is really inappropriate

during work. 





Then, I realized that this kind of thinking is... Exactly, what

has caused lot of the problems in our world today. 



We try to keep God in church on Sunday morning... 



Maybe, Sunday night... 

And, the unlikely event of a midweek service. 

We do like to have Him around during sickness... 





And, of course, at funerals. 



However, we don't have time, or room, for Him during work or

play... 






Because.. That's the part of our lives we think... We can, and

should, handle on our own. 



May God forgive me for ever thinking... 

That... there is a time or place where.. 



HE is not to be FIRST in my life. 







We should always have time to remember all HE has done for us. 





If, You aren't ashamed to do this... 





Please follow the directions. 



Jesus said, "If you are ashamed of me, I will be ashamed of you

before my Father." 



Not ashamed? 





Pass this on ONLY IF YOU MEAN IT!! 



Yes, I do Love God. 



HE is my source of existence and Savior. 





He keeps me functioning each and every day. Without Him, I will

be nothing. But, with Christ, HE strengthens me. (Phil 4:13) 











This is the simplest test. 



If You Love God... And, are not ashamed of all the marvelous

things HE has done for you... 



Send this to ten people and the person who sent it to you! 



Now do you have the time to pass it on? 



Make sure that you scroll through to the end. 



Easy vs. Hard 



Why is it so hard to tell the truth but Yet so easy to tell a

lie? 



Why are we so sleepy in church but Right when the sermon is

over we suddenly wake up? 



Why is it so easy to delete a Godly e-mail, but yet we forward

all of the nasty ones? 



Of all the free gifts we may receive, Prayer is the very best

one.... 



There are no costs, but wonderful rewards... GOD BLESS! 



Notes: Isn't it funny how simple it is for people to trash God

and then wonder why the world's going to hell. 



Isn't it funny how someone can say "I believe in God" but still

follow Satan (who, by the way, also "believes" in God). 



Isn't it funny how you can send a thousand jokes through e-mail

and they spread like wildfire, but when you start sending messages

regarding the Lord, people think twice about sharing? 



Isn't it funny how when you go to forward this message, you

will not send it to many on your address list because you're not sure

what they believe, or what they will think of you for sending it to

them. 

Isn't it funny how I can be more worried about what other people

think of me than what God thinks of me. 

IM NOT ASHAME, I LOVE JESUS CHRIST AND I WILL HAVE MY HEAD UP HIGH FOR HIM. THANK YOU FOR HAVING THE TIME TO READ THIS. GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 3 2007, 01:29 PM~7165517
> *I needed this today...maybe you do too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read only if you have time for God .
> 
> Let me tell you, make sure you read all the way to the bottom. I
> 
> almost deleted this email but I was blessed when I got to the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, when I received this e-mail, I thought...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have time for this... And, this is really inappropriate
> 
> during work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I realized that this kind of thinking is... Exactly, what
> 
> has caused lot of the problems in our world today.
> 
> 
> 
> We try to keep God in church on Sunday morning...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, Sunday night...
> 
> And, the unlikely event of a midweek service.
> 
> We do like to have Him around during sickness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, at funerals.
> 
> 
> 
> However, we don't have time, or room, for Him during work or
> 
> play...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because.. That's the part of our lives we think... We can, and
> 
> should, handle on our own.
> 
> 
> 
> May God forgive me for ever thinking...
> 
> That... there is a time or place where..
> 
> 
> 
> HE is not to be FIRST in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should always have time to remember all HE has done for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If, You aren't ashamed to do this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please follow the directions.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus said, "If you are ashamed of me, I will be ashamed of you
> 
> before my Father."
> 
> 
> 
> Not ashamed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pass this on ONLY IF YOU MEAN IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do Love God.
> 
> 
> 
> HE is my source of existence and Savior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps me functioning each and every day. Without Him, I will
> 
> be nothing. But, with Christ, HE strengthens me. (Phil 4:13)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the simplest test.
> 
> 
> 
> If You Love God... And, are not ashamed of all the marvelous
> 
> things HE has done for you...
> 
> 
> 
> Send this to ten people and the person who sent it to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Now do you have the time to pass it on?
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure that you scroll through to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy vs. Hard
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so hard to tell the truth but Yet so easy to tell a
> 
> lie?
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we so sleepy in church but Right when the sermon is
> 
> over we suddenly wake up?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so easy to delete a Godly e-mail, but yet we forward
> 
> all of the nasty ones?
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the free gifts we may receive, Prayer is the very best
> 
> one....
> 
> 
> 
> There are no costs, but wonderful rewards... GOD BLESS!
> 
> 
> 
> Notes: Isn't it funny how simple it is for people to trash God
> 
> and then wonder why the world's going to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how someone can say "I believe in God" but still
> 
> follow Satan (who, by the way, also "believes" in God).
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how you can send a thousand jokes through e-mail
> 
> and they spread like wildfire, but when you start sending messages
> 
> regarding the Lord, people think twice about sharing?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how when you go to forward this message, you
> 
> will not send it to many on your address list because you're not sure
> 
> what they believe, or what they will think of you for sending it to
> 
> them.
> 
> Isn't it funny how I can be more worried about what other people
> 
> think of me than what God thinks of me.
> 
> IM NOT ASHAME, I LOVE JESUS CHRIST AND I WILL HAVE MY HEAD UP HIGH FOR HIM. THANK YOU FOR HAVING THE TIME TO READ THIS. GOD BLESS YOU
> *


TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN

AMEN THE COACH FOR THE COLTS GAVE OUR LORD THE GLORY!!!!!!!
PRAISE YOU LORD REALLY GOOD WORDS


----------



## 64 og qld

I contend that we are both atheists. I just believe in one fewer god than you do. When you understand why you dismiss all the other possible gods, you will understand why I dismiss yours
Stephen Roberts


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Feb 4 2007, 08:41 PM~7175183-->
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN THE COACH FOR THE COLTS GAVE OUR LORD THE GLORY!!!!!!!
> PRAISE YOU LORD REALLY GOOD WORDS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great..!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 og qld_@Feb 4 2007, 08:47 PM~7175261
> *I contend that we are both atheists. I just believe in one fewer god than you do. When you understand why you dismiss all the other possible gods, you will understand why I dismiss yours
> Stephen Roberts
> *


I need to pray after reading this..


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Feb 4 2007, 08:47 PM~7175261
> *I contend that we are both atheists. I just believe in one fewer god than you do. When you understand why you dismiss all the other possible gods, you will understand why I dismiss yours
> Stephen Roberts
> *


SORRY BUT WE DO NOT BELIEVE IN OTHER GODS THEIRS ONLY "ONE GOD" AND HE IS "MY LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST" AND ABOUT ME BEING ATHIEST SPEAK FOR YOURSELF  AND THEIRS NOTHING FOR ME TO UNDERSTAND ABOUT ANY OTHER GODS CAUSE THEIRS ONLY ONE


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 4 2007, 09:14 PM~7175582
> *SORRY BUT WE DO NOT BELIEVE IN OTHER GODS THEIRS ONLY "ONE GOD" AND HE IS "MY LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST" AND ABOUT ME BEING ATHIEST SPEAK FOR YOURSELF  AND THEIRS NOTHING FOR ME TO UNDERSTAND ABOUT ANY OTHER GODS CAUSE THEIRS ONLY ONE
> *



Yes Sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## FORGIVEN

MESAGE OF THE DAY

"LET GOD DECIDE"

A MANS HEART PLANS HIS WAY,BUT THE LORD DIRECTS HIS STEPS.
PROVERBS 16:9 GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## fundimotorsports

morninnnnnnn  Thats our country greeting for you Cali boys and gals.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.newventure.org/archives/index.htm MY CHURCH'S VIDEO SERMONS! ENJOY BROTHERS AND SISTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"DILIGENCE NOW"

DO NOT LACK DILIGENCE;BE FERVENT IN SPIRIT;SERVE THE LORD.
ROMANS 12:11 GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE ,HAVE A BLESS DAY AND MAY GOD PUT HIS TRAVELING MERCIES ON ALL OF YOU AS YOU MAKE YOUR WAY TO WORK


----------



## fairydust87

ttt from kinghts of pleasure c.c. in austin texas!!!


----------



## Howard

People like to read in here? Not always easy for me, that's why I ask--its alot of work to really get into a book. But it could be cool--and REAL simple (that's the only way it would work)--to get on the "same page" and read some of the same things together and talk a little about it each week. 

*Good for conversation, mentoring, accountability, and interpretation. Don't have to agree with everything we read but it could be good discussion. If you miss the week's reading, you just pick up next time.* 

Just a suggestion... nothing everyone would have to do but it could be simple like a couple chapters a week or something. 

Some suggestions to start out...

Mere Christianity (C S Lewis)
Purpose Driven Life (Rick Warren)
21 Irrefutable Laws of Leadership (John Maxwell)
Screwtape Letters (C S Lewis)

Comments...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
"The latter rain will be greater than the former." Joel 2:23


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"AN INTENSELY BRIGHT FUTURE:"YOURS"

I CAME SO THEY CAN HAVE REAL AND ETERNAL LIFE,MORE AND BETTER LIFE THAN THEY EVER DREAMED OF. JOHN 10:10
GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## FORGIVEN

LORD I LIFT YOUR NAME ON HIGH


----------



## G2G_Al

Lord I love to sing Your Praises.....


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 7 2007, 09:59 PM~7204768
> *Lord I love to sing Your Praises.....
> *


you came from heaven to earth,to show me the way


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"LIFE ETERNAL"
BECAUSE I LIVE,YOU WILL LIVE ALSO.
JOHN 14:19


----------



## servant of christ

3:HAVE MERCY ON ME, O LORD ,FOR I CALL TO YOU ALL DAY LONG.
4:BRING JOY TO YOUR SERVANT,FOR TO YOU,O LORD,I LIFT UP MY SOUL.
5:YOU ARE KIND AND FORGIVING,O LORD,ABOUNDING IN LOVE TO ALL WHO CALL TO YOU
6:HEAR MY PRAYER,O LORD;LISTEN TO MY CRY FOR MERCY.
7:IN THE THE DAY OF MY TROUBLE I WILL CALL TO YOU,FOR YOU WILL ANSWER ME.




PSALM 86:3-7 :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 8 2007, 04:08 PM~7211666
> *3:HAVE MERCY ON ME, O LORD ,FOR I CALL TO YOU ALL DAY LONG.
> 4:BRING JOY TO YOUR SERVANT,FOR TO YOU,O LORD,I LIFT UP MY SOUL.
> 5:YOU ARE KIND AND FORGIVING,O LORD,ABOUNDING IN LOVE TO ALL WHO CALL TO YOU
> 6:HEAR MY PRAYER,O LORD;LISTEN TO MY CRY FOR MERCY.
> 7:IN THE THE DAY OF MY TROUBLE I WILL CALL TO YOU,FOR YOU WILL ANSWER ME.
> PSALM 86:3-7 :angel:
> *


AMEN LORD I BELIEVE IN YOU FATHER


----------



## Montey C

Just checkin in! although I very rarely post, i'm still here. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY 

"EXCELLENCE,NOT EXCUSES"

DO YOU SEE A MAN KILLED IN HIS WORK? HE WILL STAND IN THE PRESENCE OF KINGS. PROVERBS 22:29 GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## servant of christ

to the top for our lord jesus christ :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## G2G_Al

What's up Fellas... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"CARING FOR YOUR FAMILY"

BUT IF ANYONE DOES NOT PROVIDE FOR HIS OWN,AND ESPECIALLY FOR THOSE OF HIS HOUSEHOLD,HE HAS DENIED THE FAITH AND IS WORSE THAN AN UNBELIEVER. 1 TIMOTHY 5:8 GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## G2G_Al

Amen Bro!!!


----------



## servant of christ

32:NOW THEN,MY SONS,LISTEN TO ME;
BLESSED ARE THOSE WHO KEEP MY WAYS.
33:LISTEN TO MY INSTRUCTION AND BE WISE;
DO NOT IGNORE IT.
34:BLESSED IS THE MAN WHO LISTENS TO ME.
WATCHING DAILY AT MY DOOR,
WAITING AT MY DOORWAY.
35:FOR WHOEVER FINDS ME FINDS LIFE
AND RECEIVES FAVOR FROM THE LORD.
36:BUT WHOEVER FAILS TO FIND ME HARMS HIMSELF;
ALL WHO HATE ME LOVE DEATH."


----------



## servant of christ

PROVERBS 8:32-36


----------



## illholla

ttt for lord


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Feb 11 2007, 10:18 PM~7236047
> *ttt for lord
> *


AMEN


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"FIT TO SERVE"

WHATEVER YOU EAT OR DRINK OR WHATEVER YOU DO,YOU MUST DO ALL FOR THE GLORY OF GOD. 1 CORINTHIANS 10:31 GOD BLESS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD IS GOOD!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 12 2007, 01:27 PM~7240408
> *GOD IS GOOD!!!!!
> *


GOD IS AWSOME


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 12 2007, 07:56 PM~7243580
> *GOD IS AWSOME
> *


God is Great!!


----------



## fairydust87

Why God Made Woman The Way They Way They Are:
By the time the Lord made woman, He was into his sixth day of working overtime. An angel appeared and said, "Why are you spending so much time on this one?" And the Lord answered, "Have you seen my spec sheet on her? She has to be completely washable, but not plastic, have over 200 movable parts, all replaceable and able to run on diet coke and leftovers, have a lap that can hold four children at one time, have a kiss that can cure anything from a scraped knee to a broken heart and she will do everything with only two hands." The angel was astounded at the requirements. "Only two hands!? No way! And that's just on the standard model? That’s too much work for one day. Wait until tomorrow to finish." But I won't," the Lord protested. "I am so close to finishing this creation that is so close to my own heart. She already heals herself when she is sick AND can work 18-hour days." The angel moved closer and touched the woman. "But you have made her so soft, Lord." "She is soft," the Lord agreed, "but I have also made her tough. 
You have no idea what she can endure or accomplish." "Will she be able to think?”, asked the angel. The Lord replied, "Not only will she be able to think, she will be able to reason and negotiate." The angel then noticed something, and reaching out, touched the woman's cheek. "Oops, it looks like you have a leak in this model. I told you that you were trying to put too much into this one." That's not a leak," the Lord corrected, 
"That’s a tear!" "What's the tear for?" the angel asked. The Lord said, "The tear is her way of expressing her joy, her sorrow, her pain, her disappointment, her love, her loneliness, her grief and her pride." The angel was impressed. "You are a genius, Lord You thought of everything! Woman is truly amazing." And she is! Women have strengths that amaze men. They bear hardships and they carry burdens, but they hold happiness, love and joy. They smile when they want to scream. They sing when they want to cry. They cry when they are happy and laugh when they are nervous. They fight for what they believe in. They stand up to injustice. They don't take "no" for an answer when they believe there is a better solution. They go without so their family can have. They go to the doctor with a frightened friend. They love unconditionally. They cry when their children excel and cheer when their friends get awards. They are happy when they hear about a birth or a wedding. Their hearts break when a friend dies. 
They grieve at the loss of a family member, yet they are strong when they think there is no strength left. They know that a hug and a kiss can heal a broken heart. Women come in all shapes, sizes and colors. They'll drive, fly, walk, run or e-mail you to show how much they care about you. The heart of a woman is what makes the world keep turning. They bring joy, hope and love. They have compassion and ideals. They give moral support to their family and friends. Women have vital things to say and everything to give. However, IF there is one flaw in women, it is that they FORGET their worth... 

i know it's long but i like it. :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"FORGIVE: ITS GOD'S WAY"

BE KIND TO ONE ANOTHER,TENDER-HEARTED,FORGIVING EACH OTHER,JUST AS GOD IN CHRIST ALSO HAS FORGIVEN YOU. EPHESIANS 4:32 GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

THE LORD REDEEMS HIS SERVANTS;
NO ONE WHO TAKES REFUGE IN HIM WILL BE CONDEMNED




PSALMS:34:22





HAVE A BLESS DAY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD BLESS YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"RICHLY BLESSED"

GOD LOVES A CHEERFUL GIVER.
2 CORINTHIANS9 :7 GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 10 2007, 05:14 PM~7226905
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY
> 
> "CARING FOR YOUR FAMILY"
> 
> BUT IF ANYONE DOES NOT PROVIDE FOR HIS OWN,AND ESPECIALLY FOR THOSE OF HIS HOUSEHOLD,HE HAS DENIED THE FAITH AND IS WORSE THAN AN UNBELIEVER.  1 TIMOTHY 5:8  GOD BLESS YOU
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THE GIFT OF SALVATION"

FOR IT IS BY GRACE YOU HAVE BEEN SAVED,THROUGH FAITH-AND THIS NOT FROM YOURSELFS,IT IS THE GIFT OF GOD-NOT BY WORKS,SO THAT NO ONE CAN BOAST. EPHESIANS 2:8-9 GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 14 2007, 11:42 AM~7260267
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY
> 
> "RICHLY BLESSED"
> 
> GOD LOVES A CHEERFUL GIVER.
> 2 CORINTHIANS9 :7 GOD BLESS YOU
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 15 2007, 11:56 AM~7268734
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY
> 
> "THE GIFT OF SALVATION"
> 
> FOR IT IS BY GRACE YOU HAVE BEEN SAVED,THROUGH FAITH-AND THIS NOT FROM YOURSELFS,IT IS THE GIFT OF GOD-NOT BY WORKS,SO THAT NO ONE CAN BOAST.    EPHESIANS 2:8-9 GOD BLESS YOU ALL
> *


That's one of my favorite verse, I thank God for His faithfullness & love.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Feb 15 2007, 07:37 PM~7273073
> *That's one of my favorite verse, I thank God for His faithfullness & love.
> *


AMEN


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## servant of christ

THE WORD FOR TODAY


PSALMS:100



1:SHOUT FOR JOY TO THE LORD,ALL THE EARTH.
2:SERVE THE LORD WITH GLADNESS;
COME BEFORE HIM WITH JOYFUL SONGS.
3:KNOW THAT THE LORD IS GOD.
IT IS HE WHO MADE US,AND WE ARE HIS;
WE ARE HIS PEAPLE,THE SHEEP OF HIS PASTURE.


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"SENSING HIS PRESENCE"

WHERE CAN I GO FOR SPIRIT? WHERE CAN I FLEE FROM YOUR PRESENCE? IF I GO UP TO HEAVENSYOU ARE THERE; IF I MAKE MY BED IN THEDEPTHS,YOU ARE THERE. IF I RISE ON THE WINGS OF THE DAWNS, IF I SETTLE ON THE FAR SIDE OF THE SEA, EVEN THERE YOU HAND WILL GUIDE ME, YOUR RIGHT HAND WILL HOLD ME FAST. PSALM 139:7-10 GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## God's Son2

whats up fellow believing lowriders? JESUS IS KING OF KINGS AND LORD OF LORDS. I'LL BE CELEBRATING MY 4 YEAR ANNIVERSARY OF COMING BACK TO CHRIST, HALLELUJAH. I'M HOLY GHOST FILLED, TOUNGE TALKIN', LAYING ON OF HANDS, PROPHESYING, PREACHING, CASTING OUT DEMONS, DISCPLE OF MY LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS THE CHRIST. YA'LL KEEP UP THE FAITH DONT WAIVER, I'LL BE PRAYING FOR EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU. Y'ALL BE A GOOD WITNESS AND SHARE THE LOVE OF CHRIST. IN JESUS NAME.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 16 2007, 07:00 PM~7281560
> *whats up fellow believing lowriders? JESUS IS KING OF KINGS AND LORD OF LORDS. I'LL BE CELEBRATING MY 4 YEAR ANNIVERSARY OF COMING BACK TO CHRIST, HALLELUJAH. I'M HOLY GHOST FILLED, TOUNGE TALKIN', LAYING ON OF HANDS, PROPHESYING, PREACHING, CASTING OUT DEMONS, DISCPLE OF MY LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS THE CHRIST. YA'LL KEEP UP THE FAITH DONT WAIVER, I'LL BE PRAYING FOR EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU. Y'ALL BE A GOOD WITNESS AND SHARE THE LOVE OF CHRIST. IN JESUS NAME.
> *


PRAISE YOU FATHER ANOTHER SAVED SOUL ILL BE SEEING YOU IN HEAVEN BROTHER GOD BLESS YOU. THOSE WERE SOME GOOD WORDS


----------



## RESPECT ME O C

I ENJOY READING YOUR TOPIC IT'S BEEN INTERESTING READING THROUGH IT. :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"GODS TIMETABLE"

HUMBLE YOURSELVES,THEREFORE,UNDER GOD'S MIGHTY HAND,THAT HE MAY LIFT YOU UP IN DUE TIME. 1 PETER 5:6 GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by RESPECT ME O C_@Feb 17 2007, 02:30 AM~7283803
> *I ENJOY READING  YOUR TOPIC IT'S BEEN INTERESTING READING THROUGH IT. :cheesy:
> *


I WANT TO FIRST SAY, GOD BLESS ALL MEMBERS AND ALL READERS.
ITS GOOD TO KNOW SO MANY PEOPLE CHANGED THEIR LIVES.I USE TO
HUSTLE HARD BUT NOW IM DEDICATED TO MY FAMILY.AND IM TRYING TO REBUILD MY RELATIONSHIP WITH THE LORD. PRAY FOR ME AS I WILL BE PRAYING FOR YOU ALL.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 17 2007, 12:09 PM~7285867
> *I WANT TO FIRST SAY, GOD BLESS ALL MEMBERS AND ALL READERS.
> ITS GOOD TO KNOW SO MANY PEOPLE CHANGED THEIR LIVES.I USE TO
> HUSTLE HARD BUT NOW IM DEDICATED TO MY FAMILY.AND IM TRYING TO REBUILD MY RELATIONSHIP WITH THE LORD. PRAY FOR ME AS I WILL BE PRAYING FOR YOU ALL.
> *


GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE ILL BE SEEING YOU IN ETERNITY BROTHER AND BLESS THE LORD FOR TOUCHING YOUR SOUL AGAIN IM HAPPY FOR YOU GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR WALK OF FAITH


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by RESPECT ME O C_@Feb 17 2007, 01:30 AM~7283803
> *I ENJOY READING  YOUR TOPIC IT'S BEEN INTERESTING READING THROUGH IT. :cheesy:
> *


have you ever been saved?


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin: 
Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!

Go To Church!!

:biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!praise the Lord, its sunday. time to get up and go to chuuuuch. dear heavenly Father, i praise you and thank you for everybody on here. help and bless them all. help the whites the black the latinos the asian and everybody else to come together in unity. i thank you for all races and that you father are not a single color but every color. i pray for peace on the streets, and that gangs would quit fighting, and that we would put down this gangster mentality and put on the love of Christ. i love you and thank you, in Jesus' name, amen. BE BLESSED Y'ALL, AND HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEK, IN JESUS NAME.


----------



## God's Son2

Jesus died on the cross for you me, he came that we might have abundant life. are you a sinner? yes you are. the bible says we all have sinned. where does a life a sin take us? to hell. so what do we need to do to get out of hell? we have to repent, or turn from our sins, ask forgiveness and accept Jesus as our personnel Lord and savior. Jesus is the son of God He was born of a virgin, he died on the cross and rose again on the third day,so that we might have eternal life in heaven. if your not sure where your gonna be for etenity, heaven or hell, then say this prayer: dear Lord jesus i know im a sinner , i repent of my sins, forgive me now, come into my heart, and be my Lord and savior, fill me with the Holy Ghost and use me for your service. in Jesus name amen. and please find a good bible teaching church. i love you in Jesus name.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 18 2007, 02:41 PM~7290856
> *Jesus died on the cross for you me, he came that we might have abundant life. are you a sinner? yes you are. the bible says we all have sinned. where does a life a sin take us? to hell. so what do we need to do to get out of hell? we have to repent, or turn from our sins, ask forgiveness and accept Jesus as our personnel Lord and savior. Jesus is the son of God He was born of a virgin, he died on the cross and rose again on the third day,so that we might have eternal life in heaven.  if your not sure where your gonna be for etenity, heaven or hell, then say this prayer: dear Lord jesus i know im a sinner , i repent of my sins, forgive me now, come into my heart, and be my Lord and savior, fill me with the Holy Ghost and use me for your service. in Jesus name amen. and please find a good bible teaching church. i love you in Jesus name.
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 18 2007, 12:41 PM~7290856
> *Jesus died on the cross for you me, he came that we might have abundant life. are you a sinner? yes you are. the bible says we all have sinned. where does a life a sin take us? to hell. so what do we need to do to get out of hell? we have to repent, or turn from our sins, ask forgiveness and accept Jesus as our personnel Lord and savior. Jesus is the son of God He was born of a virgin, he died on the cross and rose again on the third day,so that we might have eternal life in heaven.  if your not sure where your gonna be for etenity, heaven or hell, then say this prayer: dear Lord jesus i know im a sinner , i repent of my sins, forgive me now, come into my heart, and be my Lord and savior, fill me with the Holy Ghost and use me for your service. in Jesus name amen. and please find a good bible teaching church. i love you in Jesus name.
> *


NICELY SAID AMEN


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY
"A ONE-OF-A-KIND TREASURE"

EVERY WORD OF GOD IS FLAWLESS;HE IS A SHIELD TO THOSE WHO TAKE REFUGE IN HIM. PROVERBS 30:5 AMEN


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 18 2007, 12:41 PM~7290856
> *Jesus died on the cross for you me, he came that we might have abundant life. are you a sinner? yes you are. the bible says we all have sinned. where does a life a sin take us? to hell. so what do we need to do to get out of hell? we have to repent, or turn from our sins, ask forgiveness and accept Jesus as our personnel Lord and savior. Jesus is the son of God He was born of a virgin, he died on the cross and rose again on the third day,so that we might have eternal life in heaven.  if your not sure where your gonna be for etenity, heaven or hell, then say this prayer: dear Lord jesus i know im a sinner , i repent of my sins, forgive me now, come into my heart, and be my Lord and savior, fill me with the Holy Ghost and use me for your service. in Jesus name amen. and please find a good bible teaching church. i love you in Jesus name.
> *


amen brother


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
"My suffering benefited me, for it taught me to pay attention to your Word." Psalm 119:71


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 19 2007, 02:48 PM~7298469
> *Victory Verse of the Week
> "My suffering benefited me, for it taught me to pay attention to your Word." Psalm 119:71
> *


amen


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THE WORLD'S BEST FRIEND"

GREATER LOVE HAS NO ONE THAN THIS,THAT HE LAY DOWN HIS LIFE FOR HIS FRIENDS. JOHN 15:13 AMEN BROTHERS I LOVE YOU ALL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I LOVE YOU GUYS FOR REAL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"HIS JOY....AND OURS"

ALWAYS BE FULL OF JOY IN THE LORD. I SAY IT AGAIN-REJOICE!!!!!!!
PHILIPPIANS 4:4


----------



## God's Son2

Jesus is comng soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!glory to God.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week 
"Let your light so shine before others, that they will see your good works, and glorify your Father who is in heaven." Matthew 5:16


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"A GODLY LEADER"

BUT A GOOD LEADER PLANS TO DO GOOD,AND THOSE GOOD THINGS MAKE HIM A GOOD LEADER. I SAIAH 32:8


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## servant of christ

TTT FOR OUR LORD JESUS
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THE WISDOM OF MODERATION"

MODERATION IS BETTER THAN MUSCLE,SELF-CONTROL BETTER THAN POLITICAL POWER PROVERBS 16:32


----------



## God's Son2

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: THE ANGELS REJOICE WHEN A SINNER REPENTS. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## revelation

revelation cc reno...romans 8:31....


----------



## servant of christ

SEEK AND YOU WILL FIND



ACT 2:21



AND EVERYONE WHO CALLS ON THE NAME OF THE LORD
WILL BE SAVED


----------



## servant of christ

LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC GOING BROTHERS AND SISTERS 
GOD BLESS


----------



## let_it_go

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 25 2007, 05:31 AM~7346225
> *                        SEEK AND YOU WILL FIND
> ACT 2:21
> AND EVERYONE WHO CALLS ON THE NAME OF THE LORD
> WILL BE SAVED
> *


HEY EVERYONE ITS GOOD TO SEE YOU ALL LOWRIDING IN THE NAME OF JESUS KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING...GOD BLESS YOU ALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2007, 04:05 PM~7210303
> *you came from heaven to earth,to show me the way
> *


from the earth to the cross, my debt to pay.


----------



## BOBO

HELLO TO ALL MY BROTHER AND SISTERS. GOD LOVE US ALL. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## God's Son2

i bind the devil and every evil spirit on lay it low. Listen yall, if yall are reading this forum and arent a christian, born again, or saved. yall need to accept Jesus Christ as your savior and repent of your sins. the end of the world is here and hell :burn: is hot and you dont wont to be there hno: .to all my brothers in Christ armeggedon :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: is coming and WE SHALL WIN!!!!!! :worship: the Lord.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 25 2007, 06:48 AM~7346381
> *HEY EVERYONE ITS GOOD TO SEE YOU ALL LOWRIDING IN THE NAME OF JESUS KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING...GOD BLESS YOU ALL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


amen


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 25 2007, 05:59 PM~7349367
> *i bind the devil and every evil spirit on lay it low. Listen yall, if yall are reading this forum and arent a christian, born again, or saved. yall need to accept Jesus Christ as your savior and repent of your sins. the end of the world is here and hell :burn: is hot and you dont wont to be there hno: .to all my brothers in Christ armeggedon :machinegun:  :guns:  :machinegun: is coming and WE SHALL WIN!!!!!!  :worship: the Lord.
> *


we shall overcome and raighn with our lord jesus christ


----------



## FORGIVEN

HELLO MY BROTHERS IN CHRIST I HAVENT BEEN WRITING CAUSE IT LOOKS LIKE NO ONE IS READING ANYMORE  BUT YOU KNOW I CANT STOP CAUSE I MIGHT WRITE SOMETHING THAT SOMEBODY NEEDS TO HEAR OR READ AND MIGHT CHANGE THEIR LIVES SO LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC UP FOR JESUS HALLELUYAH JESUS PRAISE YOU LORD FOR GIVING US THE POWER TO STAND UP IN WHAT WE BELIEVE IN JESUS MIGHTY NAME AMEN


----------



## fairydust87

t t t knights of pleasure c.c. :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 25 2007, 11:48 PM~7351476
> *HELLO MY BROTHERS IN CHRIST I HAVENT BEEN WRITING CAUSE IT LOOKS LIKE NO ONE IS READING ANYMORE  BUT YOU KNOW I CANT STOP CAUSE I MIGHT WRITE SOMETHING THAT SOMEBODY NEEDS TO HEAR OR READ AND MIGHT CHANGE THEIR LIVES SO LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC UP FOR JESUS HALLELUYAH JESUS PRAISE YOU LORD FOR GIVING US THE POWER TO STAND UP IN WHAT WE BELIEVE IN JESUS MIGHTY NAME AMEN
> *


hey brother, we need you on here. your a vital part f this forum. i exhort you in the name of Jesus to make this your ministry. im praying for you and everyone else on here. stand firm keep the faith, and be filled with the Holy Ghost. remember we must win the lost at any cost.


----------



## servant of christ

I AM NOT ASHAMED OF THE GOSPEL,BECAUSE IT IS THE POWER OF GOD
FOR THE SALVATION OF EVERYONE WHO BELIEVES


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 26 2007, 04:06 PM~7355768
> *I AM NOT ASHAMED OF THE GOSPEL,BECAUSE IT IS THE POWER OF GOD
> FOR THE SALVATION OF EVERYONE WHO BELIEVES
> *


i am saved,Hallelujah.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 25 2007, 09:48 PM~7351476
> *HELLO MY BROTHERS IN CHRIST I HAVENT BEEN WRITING CAUSE IT LOOKS LIKE NO ONE IS READING ANYMORE  BUT YOU KNOW I CANT STOP CAUSE I MIGHT WRITE SOMETHING THAT SOMEBODY NEEDS TO HEAR OR READ AND MIGHT CHANGE THEIR LIVES SO LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC UP FOR JESUS HALLELUYAH JESUS PRAISE YOU LORD FOR GIVING US THE POWER TO STAND UP IN WHAT WE BELIEVE IN JESUS MIGHTY NAME AMEN
> *


BROTHER EDWIN DONT LET THAT STOP YOU WE MUST KEEP GOING EVEN IF WE DONT POST SOMETHING IN HERE ALL THE TIME.JUST THINK HOW MANY HAVE VIEWED THIS TOPIC THAT ARE NOT WALKING WITH THE LORD AND EVERY TIME THEY CLICK ON THIS TOPIC WE ARE PLANTING SEEDS IN THERE HAERTS 
BROTHER SO DONT QUITE NOW .GOD BLESS


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"BEING PATIENT WITH OURSELVES"

KNOWING GOD LEADS TO SELF-CONTROL. SELF-CONTROL LEADS TO PATIENT ENDURRANCE,AND PATIENCE ENDURANCE LEADS TO GODLINESS . 2 PETER 1:6
GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

hello all.. im not much of a writer.. i came to the lord a while ago my grandma brought me to him... shes with him now... i remmember going to church with her the feeling i got after going to chruch was a very nice feeling that i would love with me at all times. i need to find my way to him again.. does anyone know of a nice chruch in victorville that i can go.... god bless u guys thanks


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Feb 26 2007, 02:42 PM~7356043
> *hello all.. im not much of a writer.. i came to the lord a while ago my grandma brought me to him... shes with him now... i remmember going to church with her the feeling i got after going to chruch was a very nice feeling that i would love with me at all times. i need to find my way to him again.. does anyone know of a nice chruch in victorville that i can go.... god bless u guys thanks
> *


HIT ME UP HOMIE 818 201 8269  I KNOW EXCACTLY WHERE YOU CAN GO


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 25 2007, 05:59 PM~7349367
> *i bind the devil and every evil spirit on lay it low. Listen yall, if yall are reading this forum and arent a christian, born again, or saved. yall need to accept Jesus Christ as your savior and repent of your sins. the end of the world is here and hell :burn: is hot and you dont wont to be there hno: .to all my brothers in Christ armeggedon :machinegun:  :guns:  :machinegun: is coming and WE SHALL WIN!!!!!!  :worship: the Lord.
> *


I belive that most people on here know about hell, and have been sent there all there life by Christians... Love covers a multitude of sins.... I love all people on here and because of the Love God gave me... Brothers let us love one another as Christ Loved us... If you are in need of help, support, encouragment get at me....
God Love the Sinner, but hates the Sin...

Truly Jesus Loves you!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Feb 26 2007, 02:42 PM~7356043
> *hello all.. im not much of a writer.. i came to the lord a while ago my grandma brought me to him... shes with him now... i remmember going to church with her the feeling i got after going to chruch was a very nice feeling that i would love with me at all times. i need to find my way to him again.. does anyone know of a nice chruch in victorville that i can go.... god bless u guys thanks
> *


If you are looking for a down to earth church, with real people.. Check out my friends church...

River of Life 
Pastor Randy Ponce
8519 Maple Ave.
Hesperia, CA 92345
760-947-6551
River of Life Website


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

thanks for looking out homie ill cheak it out do u know if they have chruch on saterday i use to go to a good one in la but now im in victorville on the weekends visiting my son... and edwin ill hit u up homie thanks for being there... i really need god in my life once again thanks again


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Feb 26 2007, 03:16 PM~7356292
> *thanks for looking out homie ill cheak it out do u know if they have chruch on saterday i use to go to a good one in la but now im in victorville on the weekends visiting my son... and edwin ill hit u up homie thanks for being there... i really need god in my life once again thanks again
> *


DONT TRIP BROTHER, THE LORD WILL NEVER LEAVE YOU REGARDLESS OFF ANYTHING. HE WILL PROVIDE ALL YOUR NEEDS BRO MAKE TIME FOR HIM BRO
HIS CHANGED MY LIFE ONCE AGAIN AND I AINT GOING BACK TO THE OLD ME I HAVE TO BE AN EXSAMPLE TO MY KIDS AND EVERYBODY.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 26 2007, 03:33 PM~7356446
> *DONT TRIP BROTHER, THE LORD WILL NEVER LEAVE YOU REGARDLESS OFF ANYTHING. HE WILL PROVIDE ALL YOUR NEEDS BRO MAKE TIME FOR HIM BRO
> HIS CHANGED MY LIFE ONCE AGAIN AND I AINT GOING BACK TO THE OLD ME I HAVE TO BE AN EXSAMPLE TO MY KIDS AND EVERYBODY.
> *


Well Said!! :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

TO THE TOP 




FOR OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 26 2007, 02:04 PM~7355762
> *hey brother, we need you on here. your a vital part f this forum. i exhort you in the name of Jesus to make this your ministry. im praying for you and everyone else on here. stand firm keep the faith, and be filled with the Holy Ghost. remember we must win the lost at any cost.
> *


THANK YOU FOR THOSE NICE WORDS  AMEN WE ARE ALL HEALD IN JESUS NAME AMEN


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 26 2007, 03:33 PM~7356446
> *DONT TRIP BROTHER, THE LORD WILL NEVER LEAVE YOU REGARDLESS OFF ANYTHING. HE WILL PROVIDE ALL YOUR NEEDS BRO MAKE TIME FOR HIM BRO
> HIS CHANGED MY LIFE ONCE AGAIN AND I AINT GOING BACK TO THE OLD ME I HAVE TO BE AN EXSAMPLE TO MY KIDS AND EVERYBODY.
> *


thanks i need him... cant wait to talk to u homie


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin: :biggrin: Smile for Jesus!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"YOUR REAL RICHES"

HE SAID " I CAME NAKED FROM MY MOTHERS WOMB,AND I WILL BE STRIPPED OF EVERYTHING WHEN I DIE. THE LORD GAVE ME EVERYTHING I HAD, AND THE LORD HAS TAKEN IT AWAY.PRAISE THE NAME OF THE LORD!" JOB 1:21 AMEN


----------



## God's Son2

i love you God i love you Yeshua i love you Holy Spirit, i love all your children, i love all your creation, you are my God and there is no other. Jesus you are my Lord and Savior, thank you for dying on the cross for me. come soon Lord jesus. God make me a man after your on heart, amen.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

its been a while since i have posted:

God is good..that is all i can say. There is this peace in my life that only GOd can give. I am so happy. Things are going good in my life. This joy ONLY a believer in Christ can have and can understand

Stay away from evil and do good, seek peace and pursue it!


----------



## FORGIVEN

I LIKE THIS SO MUCH I HAD TO POST IT UP THANKS OLDMEMORIESLACO  

"FREE GIFT"

Ever feel tired, depressed, worried or mad? Well medicine can't cure that, only God can. There are not too many things in this world that are free. But there is a gift that I can guarantee is free, that gift is the gift of salvation. What is that? Well take this test:

1. If you were to die today, do you know you would go to? (Be honest..) If you answered no, then go to step 2, if you answered yes, praise God!

2. There is a way to know 100% that you will go to Heaven. First thing God wants you to know is that you are a sinner. Romans 3:23 says that for all have sinned and fall short of the Glory of God. In other words, we are all sinners. If you recognize you are a sinner, then go to step 3.

3. When you were young, what did you parents do when you misbehaved? Hit you with a chancla or punished you right? Well, God is our Father, it says in the Bible in Romans 6:23 that "For the wages of sin is death, but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord." In other words, when you die, your body will go 6 feet under, but your soul will go to Hell unless you ask God for forgiveness. If you want to, then lets move on to step 4.

4. Easter, its not about the bunny rabbit, its about Gods love toward you and God wanting you to know that He sent His only Son to die on the cross for you. The Bible says in Romans 5:8 that "But God commended His love toward us in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us." Go onto step 5.

5. In order to go to Heaven, you must accept Jesus as YOUR personal savior by confessing with your mouth and believing in your heart that God sent Jesus to die for you and that He rose on the third day. It says in the bible in Romans 10:9 "that if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised Him from the dead, thou shalt be saved." and 10:13 says "whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved." All you need to do now is bow your head, close your eyes, and open up your heart and pray for forgiveness. You can say something simple like "Dear Lord, I come before you asking you to forgive me of my sins, please come into my heart and be my saviour. I know when you died on that cross for me my sins were forgiven and that you rose on the third day to go to Heaven. Please be my personal saviour. I ask these things in Jesus' name..AMEN!

Now your name is written in the Book of Life, which means no one can erase that name and now you are Heaven Bound!


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 27 2007, 07:51 PM~7368053
> *I LIKE THIS SO MUCH I HAD TO POST IT UP  THANKS OLDMEMORIESLACO
> 
> "FREE GIFT"
> 
> Ever feel tired, depressed, worried or mad? Well medicine can't cure that, only God can. There are not too many things in this world that are free. But there is a gift that I can guarantee is free, that gift is the gift of salvation. What is that? Well take this test:
> 
> 1. If you were to die today, do you know you would go to? (Be honest..) If you answered no, then go to step 2, if you answered yes, praise God!
> 
> 2. There is a way to know 100% that you will go to Heaven. First thing God wants you to know is that you are a sinner. Romans 3:23 says that for all have sinned and fall short of the Glory of God. In other words, we are all sinners. If you recognize you are a sinner, then go to step 3.
> 
> 3. When you were young, what did you parents do when you misbehaved? Hit you with a chancla or punished you right? Well, God is our Father, it says in the Bible in Romans 6:23 that "For the wages of sin is death, but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord." In other words, when you die, your body will go 6 feet under, but your soul will go to Hell unless you ask God for forgiveness. If you want to, then lets move on to step 4.
> 
> 4. Easter, its not about the bunny rabbit, its about Gods love toward you and God wanting you to know that He sent His only Son to die on the cross for you. The Bible says in Romans 5:8 that "But God commended His love toward us in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us." Go onto step 5.
> 
> 5. In order to go to Heaven, you must accept Jesus as YOUR personal savior by confessing with your mouth and believing in your heart that God sent Jesus to die for you and that He rose on the third day. It says in the bible in Romans 10:9 "that if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised Him from the dead, thou shalt be saved." and 10:13 says "whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved." All you need to do now is bow your head, close your eyes, and open up your heart and pray for forgiveness. You can say something simple like "Dear Lord, I come before you asking you to forgive me of my sins, please come into my heart and be my saviour. I know when you died on that cross for me my sins were forgiven and that you rose on the third day to go to Heaven. Please be my personal saviour. I ask these things in Jesus' name..AMEN!
> 
> Now your name is written in the Book of Life, which means no one can erase that name and now you are Heaven Bound!
> *


AMEN.... that was good


----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

bro

you know what..i never thought people would actually read the free gift part of my signature..thanks!
very encouraging..espsically this morning!


----------



## fundimotorsports

:wave: Mornin......


----------



## G2G_Al

This is the day that the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"REAL REPENTANCE"

I PREACHED THAT THEY SHOULD REPENT AND TURN TO GOD AND PROVE THEIR REPENTANCE BY THEIR DEEDS. ACTS 26:20 A BIG AMEN!!! GOD LOVES YOU THIS BI KNOW CAUSE HE TOLD ME SO


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 25 2007, 09:48 PM~7351476
> *HELLO MY BROTHERS IN CHRIST I HAVENT BEEN WRITING CAUSE IT LOOKS LIKE NO ONE IS READING ANYMORE  BUT YOU KNOW I CANT STOP CAUSE I MIGHT WRITE SOMETHING THAT SOMEBODY NEEDS TO HEAR OR READ AND MIGHT CHANGE THEIR LIVES SO LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC UP FOR JESUS HALLELUYAH JESUS PRAISE YOU LORD FOR GIVING US THE POWER TO STAND UP IN WHAT WE BELIEVE IN JESUS MIGHTY NAME AMEN
> *


Well just so you know, before this thread started I would look forward to seeing the Post Your Ride thread. Just to check out any new updates on the rides and such, but know my first search is to see the message of the day because I know I draw strenght and encouragement from the word of God and helps me keep it real and not get consumed my the things of this world. Yes I have a passsion for lowriders,but without God it's just another material thing that satan could use against me to idolize. Instead I want to use all that God puts in my reach to glorify Him, yes even any material thing God has allowed me to have. Without you writting Lay It Low would lose its flavor. As our Lord Jesus said, we are the salt of this world and without it life is tasteless. Keep on and I pray God continues to use you to guide, encourage, and reach many souls for Christ in Jesus name.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Feb 28 2007, 12:28 PM~7373478
> *Well just so you know, before this thread started I would look forward to seeing the Post Your Ride thread. Just to check out any new updates on the rides and such, but know my first search is to see the message of the day because I know I draw strenght and encouragement from the word of God and helps me keep it real and not get consumed my the things of this world. Yes I have a passsion for lowriders,but without God it's just another material thing that satan could use against me to idolize. Instead I want to use all that God puts in my reach to glorify Him, yes even any material thing God has allowed me to have. Without you writting Lay It Low would lose its flavor. As our Lord Jesus said, we are the salt of this world and without it life is tasteless. Keep on and I pray God continues to use you to guide, encourage, and reach many souls for Christ in Jesus name.
> *


AMEN BRO!!!. THANKS A LOT THOSE WORDS, MEANS A LOT TO ME. IM GLAD ITS REACHING OUT TO PEOPLE, THIS THREAT WAS A REAL GOOD ONE BECOUSE LIKE MY OTHER BROTHERS SAY IT PLANTS SEEDS TO OTHERS THAT DONT KNOW ABOUT JESUS OR HAVE FALLEN AND WANT TO BE FORGIVEN. THIS IS THE BEST THREAD LIL HAS IN MY OPINION THE WORD OF GOD IS ALWAYS GOOD AND IT ALWAYS WILL BE "THE WAY OF LIFE" ETERNAL LIFE IN JESUS ALMIGHTY NAME AMEN I LOVE YOU ALL  LETS KEEP THIS GOING AMEN.....


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 28 2007, 02:41 PM~7373549
> *AMEN BRO!!!. THANKS A LOT THOSE WORDS, MEANS A LOT TO ME. IM GLAD ITS REACHING OUT TO PEOPLE, THIS THREAT WAS A REAL GOOD ONE BECOUSE LIKE MY OTHER BROTHERS SAY IT PLANTS SEEDS TO OTHERS THAT DONT KNOW ABOUT JESUS OR HAVE FALLEN AND WANT TO BE FORGIVEN. THIS IS  THE BEST THREAD LIL HAS IN MY OPINION THE WORD OF GOD IS ALWAYS GOOD AND IT ALWAYS WILL BE "THE WAY OF LIFE" ETERNAL LIFE IN JESUS ALMIGHTY NAME AMEN I LOVE YOU ALL   LETS KEEP THIS GOING AMEN.....
> *


 i look forward to see you on here to, forgiven. i know God is working through you and he's gonna use you mightily, and already is. be encouraged brother.


----------



## servant of christ

PSALMS 119:37





37: TURN MY EYES AWAY FROM WORTHLESS THINGS;
RENEW MY LIFE ACCORDING TO YOUR WORD


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

gents
tonite i will be preaching from the books of proverbs
*the way of the wicked is like darkness, they do not know what makes them stumble*
pray that the holy spirit guides me so i can teach our youth


----------



## mr box

:cheesy: :thumbsup: this topic made my day


----------



## servant of christ

PSALMS 119:




2:BLESSED ARE THEY WHO KEEP HIS STATUTES AND SEEK HIM WITH
ALL THEIR HEART.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 28 2007, 03:12 PM~7374600
> *gents
> tonite i will be preaching from the books of proverbs
> the way of the wicked is like darkness, they do not know what makes them stumble
> pray that the holy spirit guides me so i can teach our youth
> *


MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU BRO,GOD BLESS


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by mr box_@Feb 28 2007, 03:13 PM~7374604
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup: this topic made my day
> *


IM GLAD IT HELP YOU BRO ,


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by mr box_@Feb 28 2007, 03:13 PM~7374604
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup: this topic made my day
> *


AMEN BRO THATS WHY WE ARE HERE


----------



## servant of christ

PSALM :37


4ELIGHT YOURSELF IN THE LORD
AND HE WILL GIVE YOU THE DESIRES
OF YOUR HEART


----------



## servant of christ

JESUS LOVES YOU


----------



## God's Son2

you brothers are great, i appriciate all of you, and the Jesus does to.TTT 4 JESUS!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 28 2007, 07:14 PM~7376382
> *you brothers are great, i appriciate all of you, and the Jesus does to.TTT 4 JESUS!!!
> *


YES SIR TO THE TOP FOR JESUS


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

ttt


----------



## servant of christ

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week:
"I have come to give you life, and to give it to you to the fullest." Jesus (John 10:10)

My Brothers, my prayer is that you find much enjoyment and peace in Christ this week. Look for opportunities to share Him with others. Just look around - it's obvious, we live in a world that desperately needs Him.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 1 2007, 12:38 PM~7382044
> *Victory Verse of the Week:
> "I have come to give you life, and to give it to you to the fullest." Jesus (John 10:10)
> 
> My Brothers, my prayer is that you find much enjoyment and peace in Christ this week.  Look for opportunities to share Him with others.  Just look around - it's obvious, we live in a world that desperately needs Him.
> *



amen this world desperately needs him....but it's his way of showing us that we need him, it takes something bad to show us what we need in our life. :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"CONQUERING EVERYDAY FRUSTRATIONS"

A HOT-TEMPERED MAN STIRS UP DISSENTION,BUT A PATIENT MAN CALMS A QUARREL. PROVERBS 15:18 AMEN BROTHERS


----------



## God's Son2

UNLESS THE LORD BUILD THE LOWRIDER THEY LABOUR IN VAIN THAT BUILD IT.


----------



## Patti Dukez

Hey what's up everyone..I know I came in here long time ago talking about my video and I remember people worried about nudity and stuff..well none of that and I put together a clip for you to see :biggrin: It's just a bunch of snippits of the whole thing but I think you'll like the quality kinda stinks due to the web but hey I hope you like it thanks for the time :thumbsup: 

Street Dreamz Volume II


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

hey edwin did u get my pm????? i really love this topic ever time i read all the nice words it makes me feel good hope to know as much as u all do about the lord im trying to find my path with the lord can u guys pray for me to find him


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"ACTIONS THAT REFLECT OUR BELIEFS"

IF THE WAY YOU LIVE ISN'T CONSISTANT WITH WHAT YOU BELIEVE,THEN ITS WRONG. ROMANS 14:23 AMEN TO THIS MESSAGE


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 1 2007, 10:11 PM~7387623
> *hey edwin did u get my pm????? i really love this topic ever time i read all the nice words it makes me feel good hope to know as much as u all do about the lord im trying to find my path with the lord can u guys pray for me to find him
> *


NO I NEVER GOT IT BRO. CHECK THIS OUT BROTHER, IF YOU EVER NEED PRAYER JUST PM ANY OF US AND WE WILL GLADLY PRAY ILL EVEN PRAY WITH YOU PERSONALLY  WERE HERE TO HELP ANYBODY TO GET CLOSER OR EVEN TO KNOW JESUS SEE WERE NOT A RELIGION WERE FAMILY WE SPEAK DIRRECTLY TO JESUS SO WE HAVE A ONE ON ONE RALATIONSHIP THATS THE DIFERENCE OF US "CHRISTIANS" I HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU RICHARD  I LOVE YOU ALL GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

PRAISE REPORT: the class went great. the boys did like prov 4:19
thanks for all your prayers


BTW: tomorrow at 7 am in the city of montebello at the Bakers Square, our church is having a mens breakfast. if you are interested call me (323) 371 9696 or come down.
we sing, pray, a man gives his testiony then we eat.

every first sat of the month...


----------



## FORGIVEN

MY REEDEMER LIVES


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 2 2007, 01:40 PM~7391637
> *PRAISE REPORT: the class went great. the boys did like prov 4:19
> thanks for all your prayers
> BTW: tomorrow at 7 am in the city of montebello at the Bakers Square, our church is having a mens breakfast. if you are interested call me (323) 371 9696 or come down.
> we sing, pray, a man gives his testiony then we eat.
> 
> every first sat of the month...
> *


wish i could be there but got to work ,god bless


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 2 2007, 01:54 PM~7391727
> *MY REEDEMER LIVES
> *


amen yes he does ,PRAISE GOD


----------



## servant of christ

PSALMS: 105



4:LOOK TO THE LORD AND HIS STRENGTH; 
SEEK HIS FACE ALWAYS.


----------



## servant of christ

PSALM:106



3:BLESSED ARE THEY WHO MAINTAIN JUSTICE,
WHO CONSTANTLY DO WHAT IS RIGHT.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 2 2007, 05:17 PM~7392789
> *PSALM:106
> 3:BLESSED ARE THEY WHO MAINTAIN JUSTICE,
> WHO CONSTANTLY DO WHAT IS RIGHT.
> *


AMEN AMEN BROTHER


----------



## God's Son2

I'm coming soon says the Lord, this world shall pass away, but everyone I have called into a relationship with me, shall abide with me forever. I will wipe away your tears. I am your father you are my sons and daughters, seek and you will find me, seek me with your whole heart and you will KNOW me, says the Lord. Praise JEHOVAH!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"A PRESCRIPTION FOR PANIC"

ANXIETY IN THE HEART OF MAN CAUSES DEPRESSION,BUT A GOOD WORD MAKES IT GLAD. PROVERBS 12:25 AMEN BROTHERS


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 3 2007, 03:44 PM~7398174
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY
> 
> "A PRESCRIPTION FOR PANIC"
> 
> ANXIETY IN THE HEART OF MAN CAUSES DEPRESSION,BUT A GOOD WORD MAKES IT GLAD.  PROVERBS 12:25 AMEN BROTHERS
> *


 In that case I'll take a double dose. Thank you Jesus for your word is power to heal the heart of man.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

AMEN

this is the day the Lord has made let us rejoice and be glad in Him


----------



## 85REGAL

Praise the Lord brothers, Kingdomlife Car Club out of Tennessee greets you in the name of the Lord. For so long I have been looking for some brothers that actually love Jesus AND lowriding. It's so good to see clubs like GANGS 2 GRACE and GOODTIMES representing the Lord. This forum is wonderful and we need to keep it going. The way I see it, we Christians need to impact the lowriding world for Jesus. ROMANS 1:16, we cannot be ashamed of the gospel when we are around others because it is the power of God to salvation. Jesus said in Mathew 5:13-15 "you are the salt of the earth..... you are the light of the world, a city that is set on a hill cannot be hidden. Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works and glorify your Father in heaven. Again, I encourage those of you who already know the Lord to live out loud for Him, and those new in the faith to continue to pray, read you Bible daily, and worship Him in Spirit and in truth. Christianity and Lowriding can, and should co-exist. When a Lowider is submitted to the Lord totallly he/she can impact our community and have successful shows without the things that we don't want our families exposed to. Be blessed 

Eric
Psalm 133:1-3


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 4 2007, 07:44 PM~7406340
> *Praise the Lord brothers, Kingdomlife Car Club out of Tennessee greets you in the name of the Lord.  For so long I have been looking for some brothers that actually love Jesus AND lowriding.  It's so good to see clubs like GANGS 2 GRACE and GOODTIMES representing the Lord.  This forum is wonderful and we need to keep it going.  The way I see it, we Christians need to impact the lowriding world for Jesus.  ROMANS 1:16, we cannot be ashamed of the gospel when we are around others because it is the power of God to salvation.  Jesus said in Mathew 5:13-15 "you are the salt of the earth..... you are the light of the world, a city that is set on a hill cannot be hidden.  Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works and glorify your Father in heaven.  Again, I encourage those of you who already know the Lord to live out loud for Him, and those new in the faith to continue to pray, read you Bible daily, and worship Him in Spirit and in truth.  Christianity and Lowriding can, and should co-exist.  When a Lowider is submitted to the Lord totallly he/she can impact our community and have successful shows without the things that we don't want our families exposed to.  Be blessed
> 
> Eric
> Psalm 133:1-3
> *


What's up Eric...

Good to hear from you bro... Keep it low for the Lord!!!
Let you Light shine!!!


----------



## 85REGAL

Hey bro, my wife and I plan on being in LA this summer, it would be great if we could get with G2G see the sites and go to a show/hop or something.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 4 2007, 08:54 PM~7406825
> *Hey bro, my wife and I plan on being in LA this summer, it would be great if we could get with G2G see the sites and go to a show/hop or something.
> *


No problem homie, let me know the dates and we can see what's going on!!!


----------



## 85REGAL

:thumbsup: :worship: Jesus


----------



## NIMSTER64

I need some prayer.I just been haveing anxiety and been realy depressed.


----------



## 85REGAL

Hey Nim, you can read this scripture when you are feeling anxious. 

Philippians 4:6
Be Anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication (specific prayer), with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God, and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.

If you are worried about anything just bring it to the Lord homie. Anxiety and depression are from the enemy, Satan, but Jesus came, died, and rose again so that you could have life and have it more abundantly. I would also suggest you watch who you are around, are the people around you making you better or bringing you down? Just something to think about, be encouraged homie.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

gentlemen

this sat is our car show. i am giving away about 100 goody bags. I have placed a gospel track in each goody bag
pray that they are read
pray that a seed is planted
if you are free..then you guys can come over


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THE RIGHT KIND OF BEHAVIOR"

BY THIS WE KNOW THAT WE HAVE TO KNOW HIM,IF WE KEEP HIS COMMANDMENTS. 1 JOHN 2:3 AMEN


----------



## 85REGAL

Amen to that Forgiven. We must also be diligent to observe the greatest commandment, to love..."And now abide faith, hope, love, these three; but the greatest of these is love. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 5 2007, 01:03 PM~7411259
> *Amen to that Forgiven.  We must also be diligent to observe the greatest commandment, to love..."And now abide faith, hope, love, these three; but the greatest of these is love.  :biggrin:
> *


AMEN  BRO


----------



## FORGIVEN

JESUS LOVER OF MY SOUL


----------



## G2G_Al

I removed my last comments on the new $1 coins not having in God we trust on them.... It is there on the edge of the coins....

Sorry!!!

http://www.usmint.gov/mint_programs/$...#036;1coinFlash


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

Alex
i saw the writing on the edge but you got to look at it like this...

first it was on the front..now on the edge..who can see it on the edge
soon it will be out


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 6 2007, 05:58 AM~7417660
> *Alex
> i saw the writing on the edge but you got to look at it like this...
> 
> first it was on the front..now on the edge..who can see it on the edge
> soon it will be out
> *


That's what me and my wife were talking about... once the edge wears it would be gone also... But the email said it wasn't there at all, and I got corrected on it and just wanted to pass on the truth.....


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

yeah you know what..this nation was founded on GOD...that is why in 200 years the US prospered more than any other nation
BUT now..since God is being sent to the back..we will see some BAAD things


----------



## fairydust87

*Isn't it strange:*

1. Isn't it strange how a 20 dollar bill
seems like such a large
amount when
you donate it to church, but
such a small amount
when you go shopping?

2. Isn't it strange how 2 hours seem so long when
you're at church, and how
short they seem when you're
watching a good movie?

3. Isn't it strange that you can't
find a word to say when
you're praying,
but you have no trouble
thinking what to talk about
with a friend?

4. Isn't it strange how difficult
and boring it is to read
one chapter
of the Bible, but how easy
it is to read 100 pages of
a popular novel or ZANE GREY book?

5. Isn't it strange how everyone
wants front-row-tickets
to concerts or
games, but they do whatever
is possible to sit at the last
row in Church?

6. Isn't it strange how we need to
know about an event for Church 2-3
weeks before the day so we can
include it in our agenda, but we can
adjust it for other events at
the last minute?

7. Isn't it strange how difficult it
is to learn a fact about God to share it
with others, but how easy
it is to learn, understand,
extend and repeat gossip?

8. Isn't it strange how we
believe everything
that magazines and newspapers
say, but we question the words in the
Bible?

9. Isn't it strange how everyone
wants a place in
heaven, but they don't want
to believe, do, or say anything
to get there?

10. Isn't it strange how we send
jokes in e-mails and they
are forwarded right away,
but when we are going to send
messages about God, we think
about it twice before we share
it with others?

IT'S STRANGE ISN'T IT?


----------



## G2G_Al

This is he Day!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

good morning brethren


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"YOU AREBLESSED"

I WILL BLESS THEM AND THE PLACES SURROUNDING MY HILL. I WILL SEND DOWN SHOWERS IN SEASONS;THERE WILL BESHOWERS OF BLESSINGS. EZEKIEL 34:26 AMEN TO THOSE WORDS.


----------



## fairydust87

ok maybe one of ya'll can help me, who know's the sinners prayer? i don't rember how it goes you can either post it or pm me, thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 7 2007, 01:10 PM~7428792
> *ok maybe one of ya'll can help me, who know's the sinners prayer? i don't rember how it goes you can either post it or pm me, thanks.  :biggrin:
> *


Dear Lord, I come before you asking you to forgive me of my sins, please come into my heart and be my saviour. I know when you died on that cross for me my sins were forgiven and that you rose on the third day to go to Heaven. Please be my personal saviour. I ask these things in Jesus' name..AMEN!

Now your name is written in the Book of Life, which means no one can erase that name and now you are Heaven Bound!


----------



## servant of christ

ROM 6:23 FOR THE WAGESOF SIN IS DEATH,BUT THE GIFT OF GOD IS ETERNAL LIFE IN CHRIST JESUS OUR LORD.
ROM 8:1-2 THEREFORE THERE IS NOW NO CODEMNATION FOR FOR THOSE WHO ARE IN CHRIST JESUS BECAUSE THROUGH CHRIST JESUS THE LAW OF THE SPIRIT OF LIFE SET ME FREE FROM THE LAW OF SIN AND DEATH.


----------



## servant of christ

HELLO MY BROTHER ,YOU KNOW THE ENEMY WANTS TO MISSLEAD US SO THAT WE STRAY AWAY FROM THE LORD HE MAKES THINGS LOOK GOOD AND WHEN WE FALL FOR IT, IT'S NOTHING BUT FONEY PROMISES .BUT THE PROMISES OF OUR LORD JESUS ARE TRUE AND NEVER LETS US DOWN .SO KEEP YOUR EYES ON THE LORD AND YOUR HEART .GLOD BLESS
DAVID, GANGS TO GRACE C.C


----------



## servant of christ

WORD FOR TODAY 
MY SON,PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT I SAY;LISTEN CLOSELY TO MY WORDS.
DO NOT LET THEM OUT OF YOUR SIGHT,KEEP THEM WITHIN YOUR HEART;
FOR THEY ARE LIFE TO THOSE WHO FIND THEM AND HEALTH TO A MAN'S
WHOLE BODY.
ABOVE ALL ELSE,GUARD YOUR HEART,FOR IT IS THE WELLSPRING OF LIFE


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 7 2007, 01:25 PM~7428892
> *Dear Lord, I come before you asking you to forgive me of my sins, please come into my heart and be my saviour. I know when you died on that cross for me my sins were forgiven and that you rose on the third day to go to Heaven. Please be my personal saviour. I ask these things in Jesus' name..AMEN!
> 
> Now your name is written in the Book of Life, which means no one can erase that name and now you are Heaven Bound!
> *


halleluyah i am saved in the name of the lord, iam saved


----------



## God's Son2

whats up believers? i just had to say HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!! God is great and deserves our praise.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 5 2007, 03:09 AM~7408675
> *Hey Nim, you can read this scripture when you are feeling anxious.
> 
> Philippians 4:6
> Be Anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication (specific prayer), with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God, and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.
> 
> If you are worried about anything just bring it to the Lord homie.  Anxiety and depression are from the enemy, Satan, but Jesus came, died, and rose again so that you could have life and have it more abundantly.  I would also suggest you watch who you are around, are the people around you making you better or bringing you down? Just something to think about, be encouraged homie.
> *


good point homie I am makeing big changes in my life.  thanks for the advice homie


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD BLESS BROTHERS!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 7 2007, 04:02 PM~7429246
> *GOD BLESS BROTHERS!!!!!!
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 7 2007, 02:12 PM~7429329
> *
> *


whats up nimster god bless you brother


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 8 2007, 02:06 AM~7434202
> *whats up nimster god bless you brother
> *


like wise bro


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

brethren

this is a beautiful day...

*delight yourself in the ways of the Lord, and He will give you the desires of your heart!*


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 7 2007, 02:25 PM~7428892
> *Dear Lord, I come before you asking you to forgive me of my sins, please come into my heart and be my saviour. I know when you died on that cross for me my sins were forgiven and that you rose on the third day to go to Heaven. Please be my personal saviour. I ask these things in Jesus' name..AMEN!
> 
> Now your name is written in the Book of Life, which means no one can erase that name and now you are Heaven Bound!
> *



thank you so much, i am saved now, and going to save some more people, 
GOD BLESS!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week:
"Lo, I am with you always." Matt.28:20


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 8 2007, 09:13 AM~7435880
> *
> thank you so much, i am saved now, and going to save some more people,
> <span style='font-family:Arial'>THANK YOU JESUS.IM SO HAPPY TO HEAR YOU GAVE YOUR HEART OVER TO JESUS .THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S WHEN A PERSON REPENTS AND TURNS FROM THERE SINS ,THATS ANGELS REJOYS
> 
> 
> 
> LUKE:15
> 
> 
> 10:IN THE SAME WAY ,I TELL YOU ,THERE IS REJOICING
> IN THE PRESENCE OF THE ANGELS OF GOD OVER
> ONE SINNER WHO REPENTS
> 
> 
> READ THE BOOK OF JOHN THAT WILL HELP YOU TO START YOUR WALK WITH
> THE LORD AND FIND YOUR SELF A CHURCH THAT IS SPIRIT FILLED PREACHING JESUS BIBLE READING AND WORSHIPING OUR GOD IN HEAVEN,GOD BLESS YOU AND WELCOME TO THE FAMELY OF GOD *


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 8 2007, 08:54 AM~7435760
> *brethren
> 
> this is a beautiful day...
> 
> delight yourself in the ways of the Lord, and He will give you the desires of your heart!
> *


YES IT IS MY BROTHER GOD BLES


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 8 2007, 11:13 AM~7435880
> *
> thank you so much, i am saved now, and going to save some more people,
> GOD BLESS!!!
> *


praise the Lord!!! a couple things you should know: 1. read the bible every day, even if its only one verse 2. pray without ceasing 3. go to church 4. seek to know the Lord with all yor heart. 5. ask to be filled with the Holy Ghost. 6. worship, praise and talk to the Lord. 7. enjoy life.


----------



## FORGIVEN

"MESSAGE OF THE WEEK"

CHEERFULNESS 101

"WHEN A MAN IS GLOOMY,EVERYTHING SEEMS TO GO WRONG;WHEN HE IS CHEERFUL,EVERYTHING SEEMS RIGHT!!!! PROVERBS 15:15 AMEN


----------



## 85REGAL

Forgiven, thank you for giving us an encouraging word every week May God bless you for your service.


----------



## dubbrollin

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 8 2007, 01:20 PM~7437544
> *"MESSAGE OF THE WEEK"
> 
> CHEERFULNESS 101
> 
> "WHEN A MAN IS GLOOMY,EVERYTHING SEEMS TO GO WRONG;WHEN HE IS CHEERFUL,EVERYTHING SEEMS RIGHT!!!! PROVERBS 15:15 AMEN
> *



what church you belong to? if ya dont have one then i have a nice one for ya to come and fellowship.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@Mar 8 2007, 07:13 PM~7439447
> *what church you belong to? if ya dont have one then i have a nice one for ya to come and fellowship.
> *


where brother let me know?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

good morning gents

another beautiful day!


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 8 2007, 01:21 PM~7436804
> *THANK YOU JESUS.IM SO HAPPY TO HEAR YOU GAVE YOUR HEART OVER TO JESUS .THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S WHEN A PERSON REPENTS AND TURNS FROM THERE SINS ,THATS ANGELS REJOYS
> LUKE:15
> 
> 
> 10:IN THE SAME WAY ,I TELL YOU ,THERE IS REJOICING
> IN THE PRESENCE OF THE ANGELS OF GOD OVER
> ONE SINNER WHO REPENTS
> READ THE BOOK OF JOHN THAT WILL HELP YOU TO START YOUR WALK WITH
> THE LORD AND FIND YOUR SELF A CHURCH THAT IS SPIRIT FILLED PREACHING JESUS BIBLE READING AND WORSHIPING OUR GOD IN HEAVEN,GOD BLESS YOU AND WELCOME TO THE FAMELY OF GOD
> *


well i'm on my way then cause i already go to church with my husband and his family, and just finish reading the book of psalm now i will read the book of john... :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

I NEED PRAYER BROTHERS IVE BEEN DEALING WITH A BIG PROBLEM
THAT IVE BEEN TRYING TO FIX AND IT HAS NOT BEEN GOING MY WAY 
ITS VERY HARD FOR ME IN THIS TIMES SO PLEASE PRAY FOR ME TO HAVE 
PEACE CAUSE THE LORD DONT WANT ME IN THIS PAIN. THANK YOU


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2007, 12:34 PM~7444851
> *I NEED PRAYER BROTHERS IVE BEEN DEALING WITH A BIG PROBLEM
> THAT IVE BEEN TRYING TO FIX AND IT HAS NOT BEEN GOING MY WAY
> ITS VERY HARD FOR ME IN THIS TIMES SO PLEASE PRAY FOR ME TO HAVE
> PEACE CAUSE THE LORD DONT WANT ME IN THIS PAIN. THANK YOU
> *



YOU WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS...


----------



## downforce

Hey brothers and sisters. We just opened up a little online t-shirt store, if any of you guys are interested check it out. 

Click on Designs in english, if you purchase one you will be helping out our ministry. Thanks in advanced.


Christian T-shirts


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 9 2007, 01:00 PM~7445350
> *YOU WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS...
> *


THANK YOU VERY MUCH,GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"A GROWING RELATIONSHIP WITH GOD"
BUT GROW IN THE GRACE AND KNOWLEDGE OF OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.2 PETER 3:18 AMEN HALLELUYAH!!!!!!


----------



## downforce

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2007, 11:34 AM~7444851
> *I NEED PRAYER BROTHERS IVE BEEN DEALING WITH A BIG PROBLEM
> THAT IVE BEEN TRYING TO FIX AND IT HAS NOT BEEN GOING MY WAY
> ITS VERY HARD FOR ME IN THIS TIMES SO PLEASE PRAY FOR ME TO HAVE
> PEACE CAUSE THE LORD DONT WANT ME IN THIS PAIN. THANK YOU
> *


Hey brother, I'm sure this verses will help as they did for me when I was going through some rought times in my life.

_Jeremiah 29 11-13

For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the LORD, thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope. Then you will call upon Me and go and pray to Me, and I will listen to you. And you will seek Me and find Me, when you search for Me with all your heart._


He knows what you're going through, He is just waiting for you to come to him with an open heart and let Him be your guide. Let go and let God.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 9 2007, 01:46 PM~7445628
> *Hey brother, I'm sure this verses will help as they did for me when I was going through some rought times in my life.
> 
> Jeremiah 29 11-13
> 
> For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the LORD, thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope.  Then you will call upon Me and go and pray to Me, and I will listen to you.  And you will seek Me and find Me, when you search for Me with all your heart.
> He knows what you're going through, He is just waiting for you to come to him with an open heart and let Him be your guide. Let go and let God.
> *


AMEN BROTHER THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THOSE WORDS I KNOW BETTER THEN TO BE STRESSED OUT HE DONT WANT ME LIKE THIS HE NEEDS ME TO BE STRONG AND HOLD MY HEAD UP HIGH FOR HIM CAUSE WITHOUT HIM AINT NOTHING GOING TO GO MY WAY THANK YOU VERY MUCH BROTHER  GOD BLESS YOU.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 9 2007, 03:46 PM~7445628
> *Hey brother, I'm sure this verses will help as they did for me when I was going through some rought times in my life.
> 
> Jeremiah 29 11-13
> 
> For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the LORD, thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope.  Then you will call upon Me and go and pray to Me, and I will listen to you.  And you will seek Me and find Me, when you search for Me with all your heart.
> He knows what you're going through, He is just waiting for you to come to him with an open heart and let Him be your guide. Let go and let God.
> *


times 2


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Streets Of Gold Crisitian Car Club in Miami Checkin In.....


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 9 2007, 01:53 PM~7445670
> *Streets Of Gold Crisitian Car Club in Miami Checkin In.....
> *


welcome to our topic :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2007, 11:34 AM~7444851
> *I NEED PRAYER BROTHERS IVE BEEN DEALING WITH A BIG PROBLEM
> THAT IVE BEEN TRYING TO FIX AND IT HAS NOT BEEN GOING MY WAY
> ITS VERY HARD FOR ME IN THIS TIMES SO PLEASE PRAY FOR ME TO HAVE
> PEACE CAUSE THE LORD DONT WANT ME IN THIS PAIN. THANK YOU
> *


BROTHER EDWIN



PSALMS:37
4ELIGHT YOURSELF IN THE LORD 
AND HE WILL GIVE YOU THE DESIRES
OF YOUR HEART.




BROTHER JUST KEEP THANKING HIM ,AND SAY THANK YOU FOR HEARING MY PRAYER LORD AND I BELIEVE THAT YOU WILL HELP ME THROUGH THIS TIME OF TROUBLE AMEN ....GOD BLESS YOU BRO


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 9 2007, 02:19 PM~7445847
> *BROTHER EDWIN
> PSALMS:37
> 4ELIGHT YOURSELF IN THE LORD
> AND HE WILL GIVE YOU THE DESIRES
> OF YOUR HEART.
> BROTHER JUST KEEP THANKING HIM ,AND SAY THANK YOU FOR HEARING MY PRAYER LORD AND I BELIEVE THAT YOU WILL HELP ME THROUGH THIS TIME OF TROUBLE AMEN ....GOD BLESS YOU BRO
> *


AMEN ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR CARRING AND PRAYING FOR ME GOD KNOWS HIS PEOPLE CARE AND EVEN THOUGH I DONT KNOW ANY OF YOU I CANT WAIT TILL WE MEET AMEN GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## fundimotorsports

:wave: Nc checkin in.. Been a while. But I am still around.. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

What's the oldest Christian based lowrider club out there?


----------



## dubbrollin

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 8 2007, 06:17 PM~7439481
> *where brother let me know?
> *


its called solid rock bible church in lancaster 44806 Cedar Ave service starts at 1115. this weekend im gonna try and get down to LB swapmeet and still make it back for service.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Mar 9 2007, 03:19 PM~7446108
> *:wave:  Nc  checkin in.. Been a while. But I am still around.. :biggrin:
> *


welcome back


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 9 2007, 05:38 PM~7446795
> *What's the oldest Christian based lowrider club out there?
> *


i realy don't know ,but anoited oldeis c.c have been around for a while so has bomb heaven c.c


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 9 2007, 05:38 PM~7446795
> *What's the oldest Christian based lowrider club out there?
> *


I know that Set Free had a lowrider ministry back in the Late 80's & early 90's!!


----------



## God's Son2

this is the day that the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it. Have a good weekend my brothers, i'll see you in chuuuch this sunday.


----------



## 2K IMPALA

Very encouraging thread...thanks guys.


----------



## memo

Hey what up my brothers in Christ. I am so happy to find this site. I lead a youth group with my wife and when we talk about how we could reach out to all the non-Christian youth I always tell them my dream would be to be on the power team and lowride for the Lord. I own a 1963 2 door hdtp thats stock I also am getting ready to start on my 1964 ss covertable. Its hard finantially to completely do up my 64 right now. You know what I mean, my flesh wants to lift it with all the chrome unerneath with candy paint to show off, but my soul wants to use it to talk to youth and adults about what Christ has done in my life. I just dont want to show off for the wrong reasons "girls" you know what I mean.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2007, 01:34 PM~7444851
> *I NEED PRAYER BROTHERS IVE BEEN DEALING WITH A BIG PROBLEM
> THAT IVE BEEN TRYING TO FIX AND IT HAS NOT BEEN GOING MY WAY
> ITS VERY HARD FOR ME IN THIS TIMES SO PLEASE PRAY FOR ME TO HAVE
> PEACE CAUSE THE LORD DONT WANT ME IN THIS PAIN. THANK YOU
> *


we will be praying for you


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"INFINITE LOVE"

FOR I AM CONVINCED THAT NEITHER DEATH,NOR LIFE NOR ANGELS,NOR PRINCIPALITIES,NOR THINGS TO COME,NOR POWERS,NOR HEIGHT,NOR ANY OTHER CREATED THING,WILL BE ABLE TO SEPARATE US FROM THE LOVE OF GOD,WHICH IS IN CHRIST JESUS OUR LORD. ROMANS 8 38:39 CAN I HEAR A HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!AMEN LORD JESUS


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by memo_@Mar 10 2007, 01:32 PM~7450428
> *Hey what up my brothers in Christ.  I am so happy to find this site.  I lead a youth group with my wife and when we talk about how we could reach out to all the non-Christian youth I always tell them my dream would be to be on the power team and lowride for the Lord.  I own a 1963 2 door hdtp thats stock I also am getting ready to start on my 1964 ss covertable.  Its hard finantially to completely do up my 64 right now.  You know what I mean, my flesh wants to lift it with all the chrome unerneath with candy paint to show off, but my soul wants to use it to talk to youth and adults about what Christ has done in my life.  I just dont want to show off for the wrong reasons "girls"  you know what I mean.
> *


good to her you serving for Lord. whatever you do, do it heartily as for the Lord.


----------



## NIMSTER64

I saw this clip and then it got deleted.I don't know why but here it is.

kinda graphic clips on passion of christ

http://passionclip.blogspot.com/


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by memo_@Mar 10 2007, 11:32 AM~7450428
> *Hey what up my brothers in Christ.  I am so happy to find this site.  I lead a youth group with my wife and when we talk about how we could reach out to all the non-Christian youth I always tell them my dream would be to be on the power team and lowride for the Lord.  I own a 1963 2 door hdtp thats stock I also am getting ready to start on my 1964 ss covertable.  Its hard finantially to completely do up my 64 right now.  You know what I mean, my flesh wants to lift it with all the chrome unerneath with candy paint to show off, but my soul wants to use it to talk to youth and adults about what Christ has done in my life.  I just dont want to show off for the wrong reasons "girls"  you know what I mean.
> *


Prov. 3:5-6
Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding, and He will direct your path.

If God is putting the vision in your heart and you do it for the right reasons, God will bless it!! Where you guys located???


----------



## fairydust87

TTT :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

They will mock Him, spit on Him, flog Him with whips, and kill Him,
but after three days He will rise again. {Holy Bible - Mark 10:34}


The good news is that about 2000 years ago Jesus Christ(God the Son) paid for everyone's sins or wrong doing by dying on the cross and rising from the dead after three days.

Jesus Christ had to be both God and man because He is sinless and therefore He is the only person who can get us into Heaven when we die because He is the only One who could pay for our sins.

The Holy Bible says, "That if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God(The Father) raised Jesus Christ from the dead, you will be saved." {Romans 10:9} 

You should not wait until later to get saved because you may die before you get another chance and you will miss Heaven.

The Holy Bible describes Heaven as a beautiful place where people live forever with no death, sorrow, sickness and pain. {Revelation 21:4}

Hell is described as a place of suffering forever for all those who are not saved. {Matthew 13:50}

If you want to be sure you will go to Heaven after this life is over just pray a meaningful prayer right now from your heart to God like the one below and you will be saved. 

Dear God I want to be saved. Dear Jesus Christ Son of God I want to make you my personal Lord and Savior. Please forgive me of my sins or things I have done wrong in my life. Thanks Jesus Christ for taking my punishment for my sins by shedding your sinless blood on the cross and dying for my sins. Jesus Christ I now confess you as my Lord and believe in my heart that God(The Father) raised you from the dead. Amen. 

If you just allowed God to save you then welcome to the family of God because you are now a Christian on your way to Heaven


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"NO COMPLAINTS"

DO EVERYTHING WITHOUT COMPLAINING OR ARGUING.THEN YOU WILL BE INNOCENT AND WITHOUT ANY WRONG. PHILIPPIANS 2:14-15 AMEN


----------



## FORGIVEN

HEY BROTHERS WE ARE HAVING A CAR SHOW BRING YOUR FAMILIES DOWN AND HAVE A GOODTIME WITH US


----------



## FORGIVEN

*IXOYE*  HALLELUYAH


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by memo_@Mar 10 2007, 11:32 AM~7450428
> *Hey what up my brothers in Christ.  I am so happy to find this site.  I lead a youth group with my wife and when we talk about how we could reach out to all the non-Christian youth I always tell them my dream would be to be on the power team and lowride for the Lord.  I own a 1963 2 door hdtp thats stock I also am getting ready to start on my 1964 ss covertable.  Its hard finantially to completely do up my 64 right now.  You know what I mean, my flesh wants to lift it with all the chrome unerneath with candy paint to show off, but my soul wants to use it to talk to youth and adults about what Christ has done in my life.  I just dont want to show off for the wrong reasons "girls"  you know what I mean.
> *


Well, it's always good to hear new ideas from believers and their desires and dreams to represent our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ. We know we live in a material world and in a body made of flesh and bone,but we also aware of the spiritual everlasting side of us. We are on this earth once and then eternity, so whatever we do we do it as unto the Lord. Many even some christians might not understand your dreams but, I can relate to the part of lowriding for Jesus and it's time we belivers shine in every area and walk of life. Yes it all takes time, money, and work, just remember God gives the increase. There will be some resistance anytime we stand for what is right but trust in God and He will fight for us when we stand firm. I believe we here are an example of what God can do when one believer stands for what he believes in. We are all here to support edify one onother and always inviting anyone who wants to know about what this is all about. Eventhough I don't know anyone personaly, I feel the connection in Christ and are a friend and brother to all who love our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ. Hope to meet some day God bless everything you do.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Mar 12 2007, 09:16 PM~7466173
> *Well, it's always good to hear new ideas from believers and their desires and dreams to represent our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ. We know we live in a material world and in a body made of flesh and bone,but we also aware of the spiritual everlasting side of us. We are on this earth once and then eternity, so whatever we do we do it as unto the Lord. Many even some christians might not understand your dreams but, I can relate to the part of lowriding for Jesus and it's time we belivers shine in every area and walk of life. Yes it all takes time, money, and work, just remember God gives the increase. There will be some resistance anytime we stand for what is right but trust in God and He will fight for us when we stand firm. I believe we here are an exaple of what God can do when one believer stands for what he believes in. We are all here to support edify one onother and always inviting anyone who wants to know about what this is all about. Eventhough I don't know anyone personaly, I feel the connection in Christ and are a friend and brother to all who love our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ. Hope to meet some day God bless everything you.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 12 2007, 01:16 PM~7461129
> *They will mock Him, spit on Him, flog Him with whips, and kill Him,
> but after three days He will rise again. {Holy Bible - Mark 10:34}
> The good news is that about 2000 years ago Jesus Christ(God the Son) paid for everyone's sins or wrong doing by dying on the cross and rising from the dead after three days.
> 
> Jesus Christ had to be both God and man because He is sinless and therefore He is the only person who can get us into Heaven when we die because He is the only One who could pay for our sins.
> 
> The Holy Bible says, "That if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God(The Father) raised Jesus Christ from the dead, you will be saved." {Romans 10:9}
> 
> You should not wait until later to get saved because you may die before you get another chance and you will miss Heaven.
> 
> The Holy Bible describes Heaven as a beautiful place where people live forever with no death, sorrow, sickness and pain. {Revelation 21:4}
> 
> Hell is described as a place of suffering forever for all those who are not saved. {Matthew 13:50}
> 
> If you want to be sure you will go to Heaven after this life is over just pray a meaningful prayer right now from your heart to God like the one below and you will be saved.
> 
> Dear God I want to be saved. Dear Jesus Christ Son of God I want to make you my personal Lord and Savior. Please forgive me of my sins or things I have done wrong in my life. Thanks Jesus Christ for taking my punishment for my sins by shedding your sinless blood on the cross and dying for my sins. Jesus Christ I now confess you as my Lord and believe in my heart that God(The Father) raised you from the dead. Amen.
> 
> If you just allowed God to save you then welcome to the family of God because you are now a Christian on your way to Heaven
> *


REAL TALK HOMIE!


----------



## dubbrollin

quick question for all.
i know my services dont end untill 130 in the afternoon, and many other churches also. unless ya catholic, but the question is how do you do shows or other gathering when they normally end around 4? esp if ya have to tavel more than 30 mins to get there? are any of yall willing to miss a couple services or what?


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@Mar 12 2007, 10:41 PM~7466925
> *quick question for all.
> i know my services dont end untill 130 in the afternoon, and many other churches also. unless ya catholic, but the question is how do you do shows or other gathering when they normally end around 4? esp if ya have to tavel more than 30 mins to get there? are any of yall willing to miss a couple services or what?
> *


We attend atleast one Sunday show a month, ya we miss church but we go to be a light to others. We have a prayer box set up by our cars and most people that know us know if they need prayer or support we are there for them. Also our cruisenight is after church on a Sunday....


----------



## fairydust87

good morning everybody :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 12 2007, 12:16 PM~7461129
> *They will mock Him, spit on Him, flog Him with whips, and kill Him,
> but after three days He will rise again. {Holy Bible - Mark 10:34}
> The good news is that about 2000 years ago Jesus Christ(God the Son) paid for everyone's sins or wrong doing by dying on the cross and rising from the dead after three days.
> 
> Jesus Christ had to be both God and man because He is sinless and therefore He is the only person who can get us into Heaven when we die because He is the only One who could pay for our sins.
> 
> The Holy Bible says, "That if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God(The Father) raised Jesus Christ from the dead, you will be saved." {Romans 10:9}
> 
> You should not wait until later to get saved because you may die before you get another chance and you will miss Heaven.
> 
> The Holy Bible describes Heaven as a beautiful place where people live forever with no death, sorrow, sickness and pain. {Revelation 21:4}
> 
> Hell is described as a place of suffering forever for all those who are not saved. {Matthew 13:50}
> 
> If you want to be sure you will go to Heaven after this life is over just pray a meaningful prayer right now from your heart to God like the one below and you will be saved.
> 
> Dear God I want to be saved. Dear Jesus Christ Son of God I want to make you my personal Lord and Savior. Please forgive me of my sins or things I have done wrong in my life. Thanks Jesus Christ for taking my punishment for my sins by shedding your sinless blood on the cross and dying for my sins. Jesus Christ I now confess you as my Lord and believe in my heart that God(The Father) raised you from the dead. Amen.
> 
> If you just allowed God to save you then welcome to the family of God because you are now a Christian on your way to Heaven
> *


 :cheesy: well just to let everyone know that I passed a couple exams with the help of GOD and I am almost there to becoming a realestate agent.I want to thank everyone for the prayers.I feel alot less stressed out and more at peace with my self GOD BLESS


----------



## dubbrollin

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 13 2007, 04:12 AM~7467790
> *We attend atleast one Sunday show a month, ya we miss church but we go to be a light to others.  We have a prayer box set up by our cars and most people that know us know if they need prayer or support we are there for them.  Also our cruisenight is after church on a Sunday....
> *


interesting. i reciently changed churches late last yr so now i have to figure out how im gonna do it


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THE BATTLE HAS BEEN WON"

CAST YOUR BURDEN UPON THE LORD AND HE WILLSUSTAIN YOU:HE WILL NEVER ALLOW THE RIGHTEOUS TO BE SHAKEN. PSALMS 55:22 AMEN BROTHERS THE LORD HAS WON THE BATTLE


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@Mar 12 2007, 11:41 PM~7466925
> *quick question for all.
> i know my services dont end untill 130 in the afternoon, and many other churches also. unless ya catholic, but the question is how do you do shows or other gathering when they normally end around 4? esp if ya have to tavel more than 30 mins to get there? are any of yall willing to miss a couple services or what?
> *


we also have church on wednesday, so if i miss saturday then we go on wednesday, but we try hard not miss it, but there's only one lrm show in texas and that's in huston, but the same day wwe have the heatwave in austin, so were going to the one in austin since it's local and most of our local show's are satuday so it works out fine for us...


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

I know you guys are happy to live your life knowing where you will end up is heaven....I wish I had that piece of mind.....


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Mar 13 2007, 11:23 AM~7469053
> *I know you guys are happy to live your life knowing where you will end up is heaven....I wish I had that piece of mind.....
> *


WERE HERE TO HELP ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS PRAY THIS WORDS AND BELIEVE WITH YOUR HEART:
Dear God I want to be saved. Dear Jesus Christ Son of God I want to make you my personal Lord and Savior. Please forgive me of my sins or things I have done wrong in my life. Thanks Jesus Christ for taking my punishment for my sins by shedding your sinless blood on the cross and dying for my sins. Jesus Christ I now confess you as my Lord and believe in my heart that God(The Father) raised you from the dead. Amen Praise you LORD Amen!!!!!!!!!!Halleluyah


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Mar 13 2007, 10:23 AM~7469053
> *I know you guys are happy to live your life knowing where you will end up is heaven....I wish I had that piece of mind.....
> *


THE BOOK OF ROMANS









I HOPE THIS HELPS YOU OUT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

our l.i.l. homie 66lou passed away this morning please keep in our prayers!!!


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Mar 13 2007, 10:23 AM~7469053
> *I know you guys are happy to live your life knowing where you will end up is heaven....I wish I had that piece of mind.....
> *


Oh, I once lived my life with no peace, and not being sure that if I died I'd go to heaven or hell. Until I hit a few dead ends in my life is when I realized I needed a guide and someone to get me out of the hole I had been digging by the way I lived my life. The most important decision in my life would have to be accepting Jesus Christ as my personal saviour. You can say it's like having full coverage on your car. If anything happens it's covered under insuranse. The same is with our life , if we go out we have faith in God that we will be with Him in paradise. God will never twist our arm or force us to accept Him, we have to decide to take that step of faith.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Mar 13 2007, 10:23 AM~7469053
> *I know you guys are happy to live your life knowing where you will end up is heaven....I wish I had that piece of mind.....
> *


YOU CAN HAVE THAT PIECE OF MIND TO .IF YOU GIVE YOUR HEART TO CHRIST .HERE I AM! I STAND AT THE DOOR AND KNOCK.IF ANYONE HEARS MY VOICE AND OPENS THE DOOR,I WILL COME IN AND EAT WITH HIM, AND HE WITH ME .REV:3:19
HE'S KNOCKING AT YOUR HEART BRO.
1JOHN:1:9 IF WE CONFESS OUR SINS. HE IS FAITHFUL AND JUST TO FORGIVE US OUR SINS AND TO CLEANS US FROM ALL OUR UNRIGHTEOUSNESS
ACTS:2:21AND EVERYONE WHO CALLS ON THE NAME OF THE LORD WILL BE SAVED
CALL ON HIS NAME ASK HIM TO FORGIVE YOU OF YOUR SINS 


In order to go to Heaven, you must accept Jesus as YOUR personal savior by confessing with your mouth and believing in your heart that God sent Jesus to die for you and that He rose on the third day. It says in the bible in Romans 10:9 "that if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised Him from the dead, thou shalt be saved." and 10:13 says "whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved." All you need to do now is bow your head, close your eyes, and open up your heart and pray for forgiveness. You can say something simple like "Dear Lord, I come before you asking you to forgive me of my sins, please come into my heart and be my saviour. I know when you died on that cross for me my sins were forgiven and that you rose on the third day to go to Heaven. Please be my personal saviour. I ask these things in Jesus' name..AMEN!

Now your name is written in the Book of Life, which means no one can erase that name and now you are Heaven Bound!
ROM 6:23 FOR THE WAGESOF SIN IS DEATH,BUT THE GIFT OF GOD IS ETERNAL LIFE IN CHRIST JESUS OUR LORD.
ROM 8:1-2 THEREFORE THERE IS NOW NO CODEMNATION FOR FOR THOSE WHO ARE IN CHRIST JESUS BECAUSE THROUGH CHRIST JESUS THE LAW OF THE SPIRIT OF LIFE SET ME FREE FROM THE LAW OF SIN AND DEATH. 

LUKE:15


10:IN THE SAME WAY ,I TELL YOU ,THERE IS REJOICING
IN THE PRESENCE OF THE ANGELS OF GOD OVER
ONE SINNER WHO REPENTS
GOD BLESS YOU I HOPE THIS HELP YOU IN THE NAME OF OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Montey C

Hey everyone! I need your prayers to for the start of my business.. Last year I had a business deal that went sour with a family member and my credit is the one that got messed up. To make a long story short, I've been trying to buy a dump truck for the last 7 months. I've praying, fasting, giving God my 10% tithe and asking God to lead me. Every finance company told me.."Uh NO"! So I gave up for a little bit. 

Well last week I was looking through the trucks forsale and found one that I like. So I felt prompted to do a more extensive search on financing and found a place that didn't say "no". They actually said we can work with you!!! I sent the application in on Monday and still haven't heard back from them.. The other finance companies in the past would call me back within 2hrs and say sorry, you're weren't approved. I take this as a good thing, like maybe God working behind the scenes.

Heres the kicker, about a month ago I sold a burgundy buick turbo regal for extra cash and a few weeks later truck pops up the same color as the car and on the front license plate it says "Jesus Christ Is The Answer"

So I'm asking everybody to pray that this deal goes through! 

Heres a front pic of the truck where the license plate is.


----------



## dubbrollin

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 13 2007, 09:21 AM~7469037
> *we also have church on wednesday, so if i miss saturday then we go on wednesday, but we try hard not miss it, but there's only one lrm show in texas and that's in huston, but the same day wwe have the heatwave in austin, so were going to the one in austin since it's local and most of our local show's are satuday so it works out fine for us...
> *



yeah well out here in cali it seems as if there is something every sun. but thanks for the imput


----------



## God's Son2

Thank you " SERVANT OF CHRIST" you are so faithful to this forum. God is using you mightily on this website. thank you for being so strong for the Lord. the Lord is gonna bless You tremendesly now and in the life to come. God bless you brother.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 13 2007, 12:03 PM~7469557
> *our l.i.l. homie 66lou passed away this morning please keep in our prayers!!!
> *


our prayers are with his family and freinds
:angel:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 13 2007, 06:01 PM~7471595
> *Thank you " SERVANT OF CHRIST" you are so faithful to this forum. God is using you mightily on this website. thank you for being so strong for the Lord. the Lord is gonna bless You tremendesly now and in the life to come. God bless you brother.
> *


thank you brother for those kind and incouraging words,I THANK GOD that his using all of us one way or another in this forum ,god bless you and keep on posting the word of GOD,GOD BLESS YOU BRO


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Montey C_@Mar 13 2007, 04:40 PM~7471071
> *Hey  everyone! I need your prayers to for the start of my business.. Last year I had a business deal that went sour with a family member and my credit is the one that got messed up. To make a long story short, I've been trying to buy a dump truck for the last 7 months. I've praying, fasting, giving God my 10% tithe and asking God to lead me. Every finance company told me.."Uh NO"! So I gave up for a little bit.
> 
> Well last week I was looking through the trucks forsale and found one that I like. So I felt prompted to do a more extensive search on financing and found a place that didn't say "no". They actually said we can work with you!!! I sent the application in on Monday and still haven't heard back from them.. The other finance companies in the past would call me back within 2hrs and say sorry, you're weren't approved. I take this as a good thing, like maybe God working behind the scenes.
> 
> Heres the kicker, about a month ago I sold a burgundy buick turbo regal for extra cash and a few weeks later truck pops up the same color as the car and on the front license plate it says "Jesus Christ Is The Answer"
> 
> So I'm asking everybody to pray that this deal goes through!
> 
> Heres a front pic of the truck where the license plate is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remeber when i was resently married we were looking for an apartment ,i thought we were'nt going to get it but i remembered my wifes uncle
saying,go stop in front of them and say thank you Jesus for the apartment ,two days later they called us and said that we got it ,same thing when we were looiking to buy our home did the same thing and we went through alot to get our home but GOD bless us with it . so brother go get in front of that truck and claim it and say thank you JESUS FOR THIS TRUCK AMEM


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

I have asked Jesus to come into my heart and wash me of my sin but When I ask for forgiveness I feel as though my voice goes no higher than the ceiling because I keep sinning...thanks for the words of encouragement but I truly believe there is no hope for me...I have tried to live a life in Jesus and have fell flat everytime. Some people just aren't gonna make it.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Mar 13 2007, 07:35 PM~7472384
> *I have asked Jesus to come into my heart and wash me of my sin but When I ask for forgiveness I feel as though my voice goes no higher than the ceiling because I keep sinning...thanks for the words of encouragement but I truly believe there is no hope for me...I have tried to live a life in Jesus and have fell flat everytime.  Some people just  aren't gonna make it.
> *


Hey Homie, I dragged Jesus trough the mud before I came to trust fully in Him... I alway thought I was a Christian because that what I was told by my parent, I now say I was a Cathlic Christian... I was selling drugs while vice prez of the Christian club at school.... I never really knew Him... Give Him a chance, don't ride the fence... Just jump in and don't look back.. It is a faith walk... You need to change things around you... the Bible says Seek Him....

If you need anything, call me; Alex 909-917-1021


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Mar 13 2007, 07:35 PM~7472384
> *I have asked Jesus to come into my heart and wash me of my sin but When I ask for forgiveness I feel as though my voice goes no higher than the ceiling because I keep sinning...thanks for the words of encouragement but I truly believe there is no hope for me...I have tried to live a life in Jesus and have fell flat everytime.  Some people just  aren't gonna make it.
> *


If you invited Jesus into your heart and asked Him to wash away your sins, you are made righteous in Gods eyes. It was meant to be that way because no man can make himself a righteous man except through Jesus. You are a new man in Gods eyes, but it will take some time to get used to, and that's were keeping the faith comes in. Don't give up the fight of the spiritual man vs the flesh man for the spiritual man is everlasting life and the flesh man perishes and brings death. Remember the Proverbs 24:16( For a righteous man may fall seven times And rise again, But the wicked shall fall by calamity.) God give you the strenght to keep going on.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Prayer is one of the best gifts we receive. May today there be peace within. May you trust God that you are exactly where you are meant to be. May you not forget the infinite possibilities that are born of faith. May you use those gifts that you have received, and pass on the love that has been given to you. May you be content knowing you are a child of God. Let His presence settle into your bones, and allow your soul the freedom to sing, dance, praise and love. It is there for each and everyone of us. Now, send this to people you love or some enemies!!!!


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 14 2007, 08:57 AM~7475359
> *Prayer is one of the best gifts we receive. May today there be peace within. May you trust God that you are exactly where you are meant to be. May you not forget the infinite possibilities that are born of faith. May you use those gifts that you have received, and pass on the love that has been given to you. May you be content knowing you are a child of God. Let His presence settle into your bones, and allow your soul the freedom to sing, dance, praise and love. It is there for each and everyone of us. Now, send this to people you love or some enemies!!!!
> *



AMEN :angel:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Mar 13 2007, 10:35 PM~7472384
> *I have asked Jesus to come into my heart and wash me of my sin but When I ask for forgiveness I feel as though my voice goes no higher than the ceiling because I keep sinning...thanks for the words of encouragement but I truly believe there is no hope for me...I have tried to live a life in Jesus and have fell flat everytime.  Some people just  aren't gonna make it.
> *


accept Jesus in your heart and ask him to fill you with the HOLY GHOST!!!!!!!!!!!.......the Holy Spirit will help you not to sin.


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOD BLESS YOU ALL BROTHERS JESUS LIVES HIS COMMING SOON TO TAKE US HOME SO BE PREPARED


----------



## servant of christ

JUDE:20

BUT YOU ,DEAR FRIENDS,BUILD YOURSELFS UP IN YOUR MOST HOLY FAITH AND PRAY IN THE HOLY SPIRIT. KEEP YOURSELFS IN GOD'S LOVE AS YOU WAIT FOR THE MERCY OF OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST TO BRING YOU TO ETERNAL LIFE. BE MERCIFUL TO THOSE WHO DOUBT; SNATCH OTHERS FROM THE FIRE AND SAVE THEM; TO OTHERS SHOW MERCY, MIXED WITH FEAR--HATING EVEN THE CLOTHING STAINED BY CORRUPTED FLESH


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Mar 13 2007, 07:35 PM~7472384
> *I have asked Jesus to come into my heart and wash me of my sin but When I ask for forgiveness I feel as though my voice goes no higher than the ceiling because I keep sinning...thanks for the words of encouragement but I truly believe there is no hope for me...I have tried to live a life in Jesus and have fell flat everytime.  Some people just  aren't gonna make it.
> *


LOOK BROTHER ,LET ME TELL YOU A LITTLE BIT ABOUT MY SELF ,I GAVE MY HEART OVER TO JESUS BACK WHEN I WAS 18 YEARS OLD SERVED MY LORD FOR ABOUT FIVE YEARS .SOME HOW SOME WAY I STARTED TO SLIP AWAY FROM MY LORDS JESUS CHRIST,WELL BRO I WAS GONE FOR A LONG TIME .17 YEARS .SIN STARDED TO MAKE ME FEEL SO DIRTY AND I WAS SO DISCUSTED WITH IT ,THAT I GAVE UP, I GAVE MY HEART AGAING TO THE LORD ,I KNOW NOW THAT HE FORGAVE ME OF THE SINS I HAD COMMITED WHEN I WAS GONE,BUT YET THE DEVIL HIM SELF JUST LIKE CLOCK WORK,KEPT COMMING BACK TO ME AND KEPT PUTTING DOUBT IN MY MIND NOT MY HEART ,THAT GOD HAD FORGIVEN ME ,HE KEPT REMINDING ME OF THE PAST I HAD ,I WAS READY TO GIVE UP AGAING..BUT IM GLAD I DIDN'T I KEPT GOING .GOD DIDNT GIVE UP ON ME SO WHY SHOULD I GIVE UP ON HIM ,SO BROTHER I TELL YOU DONT GIVE UP ,DONT LET THE ENEMY (DEVIL)TO TAKE CHARGE OF YOUR LIFE .STAND STRONG .PRAY TO THE LORD ASK HIM TO GIVE YOU STRAINTH .
Ezekiel 18:21-22:

21 "But if a wicked man turns away from all the sins he has committed and keeps all my decrees and does what is just and right, he will surely live; he will not die. 22 None of the offenses he has committed will be remembered against him. Because of the righteous things he has done, he will live.

SO BROTHER REPENT AND BELEAVE THAT GOD HAS FORGEVEN YOU
DONT GIVE UP,SIN MAKE YOU DIRTY

EZEKIEL 18:31-32
Rid yourselves of all the offenses you have committed, and get a new heart and a new spirit. Why will you die, O house of Israel? 32 For I take no pleasure in the death of anyone, declares the Sovereign LORD. Repent and live!

.BROTHER GET ON YOUR KNEES AND CRY OUT TO THE LORD AND TURN YOUR LIFE AROUND EVERY TIME THE DEVIL COMES UP AND TEMPS YOU ASK GOD FOR STREANTH .CLOSE YOUR EYES AND SAY THANK YOU JESUS FOR YOUR LOVE AND MERCY AMEN .AND REBUKE THE ANEMY IN THE NAME OF JESUS .AMEN
GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER AND STAY STRONG AN THE NAME OF OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## servant of christ

ROMANS
28And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose. 29For those God foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the likeness of his Son, that he might be the firstborn among many brothers. 30And those he predestined, he also called; those he called, he also justified; those he justified, he also glorified. 

31What, then, shall we say in response to this? If God is for us, who can be against us? 32He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us all—how will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things? 33Who will bring any charge against those whom God has chosen? It is God who justifies. 34Who is he that condemns? Christ Jesus, who died—more than that, who was raised to life—is at the right hand of God and is also interceding for us. 35Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? Shall trouble or hardship or persecution or famine or nakedness or danger or sword? 36As it is written: 
"For your sake we face death all day long; 
we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered." 37No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. 38For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 39neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"SOLVING THE RIDDLES"

IF YOU NEED WISDOM-IF YOU WANT TO KNOW WHAT GOD WANTS YOU TO DO-ASK HIM,AND HE WILL GLADLY TELL YOU.HE WILL NOT RESENT YOUR ASKING. JAMES 1:5

SORRY ITS LATE BUT I HAD SCHOOL TODAY


----------



## NIMSTER64

We need everyones prayers my Grand Father just went into the hospital for kidney failure and they are running test as we speak


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 14 2007, 10:06 PM~7481413
> *We need everyones prayers my Grand Father just went into the hospital for kidney failure and they are running test as we speak
> *


May the Lord touch your grandfather, We pray that He will give the family peace...
we pray for Healing for your grandfather...

In Jesus Name!!!


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 14 2007, 11:09 PM~7481441
> *May the Lord touch your grandfather, We pray that He will give the family peace...
> we pray for Healing for your grandfather...
> 
> In Jesus Name!!!
> *



in jesus name amen!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 15 2007, 12:09 AM~7481441
> *May the Lord touch your grandfather, We pray that He will give the family peace...
> we pray for Healing for your grandfather...
> 
> In Jesus Name!!!
> *


AMEN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week 
"Put God first in all that you do, and He will crown your efforts with success."
Proverbs 3:6


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 15 2007, 02:41 PM~7484272
> *Victory Verse of the Week
> "Put God first in all that you do, and He will crown your efforts with success."
> Proverbs 3:6
> *


amen brother, God is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## servant of christ

Psalm 86
A prayer of David. 
1 Hear, O LORD, and answer me, 
for I am poor and needy. 

2 Guard my life, for I am devoted to you. 
You are my God; save your servant 
who trusts in you. 

3 Have mercy on me, O Lord, 
for I call to you all day long. 

4 Bring joy to your servant, 
for to you, O Lord, 
I lift up my soul. 

5 You are forgiving and good, O Lord, 
abounding in love to all who call to you. 

6 Hear my prayer, O LORD; 
listen to my cry for mercy. 

7 In the day of my trouble I will call to you, 
for you will answer me.


----------



## servant of christ

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

THANK YOU GOD FOR HEAR OUR PRAYERS PLEASE I ASK OF THEE TO KEEP MY PAPITO ALIVE FOR A FEW MORE DAYS I DIDN'T SEE MY PAPA MACO BEFORE HE PASSED PLEASE LET ME SEE MY OTHER MENTOR IN MY LIFE.GRACIAS DIOSITO LINDO.POR ESO ES QUE THE QUERIO TANTO.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 16 2007, 02:55 AM~7488978
> *THANK YOU GOD FOR HEAR OUR PRAYERS PLEASE I ASK OF THEE TO KEEP MY PAPITO ALIVE FOR A FEW MORE DAYS I DIDN'T SEE MY PAPA MACO BEFORE HE PASSED PLEASE LET ME SEE MY OTHER MENTOR IN MY LIFE.GRACIAS DIOSITO LINDO.POR ESO ES QUE THE QUERIO TANTO.
> *


AMEN YOU WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS, I KNOW WHAT IT FEELS LIKE TO LOSE SOMEONE,ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO I LOST MY GRANDMOTHER AND SHE WAS LIKE A MOM FOR ME AND I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE IT, SOMETIME I FEEL LIKE SHE IS STILL ALIVE AND I DIDN'T EVEN SHE THE DAY BEFORE SHE PAST AWAY,I WISH DID...I REALLY DO MISS HER..... BUT I'LL PRAY FOR YOU SO YOU CAN HAVE A LITTLE MORE TIME TO SPEND WITH HIM


----------



## servant of christ

Praise to God for a Living Hope</span> 
3Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! In his great mercy he has given us new birth into a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4and into an inheritance that can never perish, spoil or fade—kept in heaven for you, 5who through faith are shielded by God's power until the coming of the salvation that is ready to be revealed in the last time. 6In this you greatly rejoice, though now for a little while you may have had to suffer grief in all kinds of trials. 7These have come so that your faith—of greater worth than gold, which perishes even though refined by fire—may be proved genuine and may result in praise, glory and honor when Jesus Christ is revealed. 8Though you have not seen him, you love him; and even though you do not see him now, you believe in him and are filled with an inexpressible and glorious joy, <span style=\'color:red\'>9for you are receiving the goal of your faith, the salvation of your souls.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 16 2007, 01:55 AM~7488978
> *THANK YOU GOD FOR HEAR OUR PRAYERS PLEASE I ASK OF THEE TO KEEP MY PAPITO ALIVE FOR A FEW MORE DAYS I DIDN'T SEE MY PAPA MACO BEFORE HE PASSED PLEASE LET ME SEE MY OTHER MENTOR IN MY LIFE.GRACIAS DIOSITO LINDO.POR ESO ES QUE THE QUERIO TANTO.
> *


DEAR FATHER WE COME TO YOU IN THE NAME OF JESUS ,WE ASK YOU LORD THAT YOU PLEASE GIVE OUR BROTHERS GRANDFATHER MORE TIME WITH HIS FAMILY .THAT HE MAY SEE THE LOVE OF HIS FAMILY AROUND HIM .LORD PLEASE HEAL HIS BODY .IN THE NAME OF JESUS AMEN


----------



## servant of christ

BROTHER EDWIN WHERE ARE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

NIMMY HOW'S GRANDPA?


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 14 2007, 11:06 PM~7481413
> *We need everyones prayers my Grand Father just went into the hospital for kidney failure and they are running test as we speak
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 16 2007, 11:02 AM~7490550
> *BROTHER EDWIN WHERE ARE YOU  :biggrin:
> *


I NEED PRAYERS HOMIE BEEN HAVING PROBLEMS WITH MY BACK I HAD SERGURY
DONE LIKE 2 YEARS AGO AND STARTED GETTING SOME BAD PAINS  CAN BARELY TURN SO PLEASE PRAY FOR ME, IM NOT LETTING THE DEVIL TOUCH ME IN JESUS NAME THE DEVIL HAS NO PART IN ME AMEN.


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THE REMEDY FOR UNCERTAINTY"

HE REPLAIED "YOU OF LITTLE FAITH,WHY ARE YOU SO AFRAID?"THEN HE GOT UP AND REBUKED THE WINDS AND THE WAVES,AND IT WAS COMPLETELY CALM.
MATHEW 8:26 AMEN


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 14 2007, 09:59 PM~7479730
> *  ROMANS
> 28And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose. 29For those God foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the likeness of his Son, that he might be the firstborn among many brothers. 30And those he predestined, he also called; those he called, he also justified; those he justified, he also glorified.
> 
> 31What, then, shall we say in response to this? If God is for us, who can be against us? 32He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us all—how will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things? 33Who will bring any charge against those whom God has chosen? It is God who justifies. 34Who is he that condemns? Christ Jesus, who died—more than that, who was raised to life—is at the right hand of God and is also interceding for us. 35Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? Shall trouble or hardship or persecution or famine or nakedness or danger or sword? 36As it is written:
> "For your sake we face death all day long;
> we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered." 37No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. 38For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 39neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.
> *


PRAISE THE LORD, I LOVE THOSE VERSES. THANK YOU S.O.C.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2007, 02:10 PM~7491005
> *I NEED PRAYERS HOMIE BEEN HAVING PROBLEMS WITH MY BACK I HAD SERGURY
> DONE LIKE 2 YEARS AGO AND STARTED GETTING SOME BAD PAINS  CAN BARELY TURN SO PLEASE PRAY FOR ME, IM NOT LETTING THE DEVIL TOUCH ME IN JESUS NAME THE DEVIL HAS NO PART IN ME AMEN.
> *


DEAR HEVENLY FATHER WE COME TOGETHER IN JESUS' PRECIOUS AND HOLY AND MIGHTY NAME. WE PRAY THAT YOU LAY YOR HEALING HAND ON HIS BACK, HEAL HIM COMPLETLEY, IN JESUS NAME. ''FORGIVEN'' CLAIM YOUR HEALING IN JESUS' NAME.


----------



## God's Son2

BY THE WAY MY NAME IS JUSTIN, I'M ROLLIN SOLO FOR THE LORD RIGHT NOW OVER HERE IN NORTH CAROLINA. CAN I GET EVERYONES NAME ON HERE, SO THAT I WILL BE ABLE TO USE IT WHEN TALKING TO Y'ALL?


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 16 2007, 01:53 PM~7491697
> *BY THE WAY MY NAME IS JUSTIN, I'M ROLLIN SOLO FOR THE LORD RIGHT NOW OVER HERE IN NORTH CAROLINA. CAN I GET EVERYONES NAME ON HERE, SO THAT I WILL BE ABLE TO USE IT WHEN TALKING TO Y'ALL?
> *


FORGIVEN MY NAME IS "EDWIN" THANK YOU FOR THE PRAYER I AM HEALED IN JESUS NAME AMEN.


----------



## FORGIVEN

JOSHUA CHAPTER 1 VERSE 8-9

8.DO NOT LET THIS BOOK OF LAW DEPART FROM YOUR MOUTH;MEDITATE ON IT DAY AND NIGHT,SO THAT YOU MAY BE CAREFUL TO DO EVERYTHING WRITTEN IN IT.THEN YOU WILL BE PROSPEROUS AND SUCCESSFUL.9.HAVE I NOT COMMANDED YOU?BE STRONG AND COURAGEOUS.DO NOT BE TERRIFIED;DO NOT BE DISCOURAGED,FOR THE LORD YOUR GOD WILL BE WITH YOU WHEREEVER YOU GO."


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2007, 11:10 AM~7491005
> *I NEED PRAYERS HOMIE BEEN HAVING PROBLEMS WITH MY BACK I HAD SERGURY
> DONE LIKE 2 YEARS AGO AND STARTED GETTING SOME BAD PAINS  CAN BARELY TURN SO PLEASE PRAY FOR ME, IM NOT LETTING THE DEVIL TOUCH ME IN JESUS NAME THE DEVIL HAS NO PART IN ME AMEN.
> *


FOR ALL MY BROTHERS ANS SISTERS IN THE OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST



 by his wounds you have been healed. 


MY NAME IS DAVID, GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 16 2007, 12:53 PM~7491697
> *BY THE WAY MY NAME IS JUSTIN, I'M ROLLIN SOLO FOR THE LORD RIGHT NOW OVER HERE IN NORTH CAROLINA. CAN I GET EVERYONES NAME ON HERE, SO THAT I WILL BE ABLE TO USE IT WHEN TALKING TO Y'ALL?
> *


HI JUSTIN


----------



## servant of christ

1CORINTHIANS
Thanksgiving  4I always thank God for you because of his grace given you in Christ Jesus. 5For in him you have been enriched in every way—in all your speaking and in all your knowledge— 6because our testimony about Christ was confirmed in you. 7Therefore you do not lack any spiritual gift as you eagerly wait for our Lord Jesus Christ to be revealed. 8He will keep you strong to the end, so that you will be blameless on the day of our Lord Jesus Christ. 9God, who has called you into fellowship with his Son Jesus Christ our Lord, is faithful.


----------



## God's Son2

EVERY DAY I GO TO THE HOLY WORD, NOW THE HOLY BIBLE COMES TO ME, PRAIZE THE LORD. JAH!


----------



## FORGIVEN

HELLO MY WORSHIP BROTHERS


----------



## servant of christ

Philemon 1


Thanksgiving and Prayer  4I always thank my God as I remember you in my prayers, 5because I hear about your faith in the Lord Jesus and your love for all the saints. 6I pray that you may be active in sharing your faith, so that you will have a full understanding of every good thing we have in Christ. 7Your love has given me great joy and encouragement, because you, brother, have refreshed the hearts of the saints.


----------



## G2G_Al

Someone posted this up in Off Topics, I thought it was very good!!

Check it out!!

:biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

WHEN THE SPIRIT OF THE LORD MOVES UPON MY HEART, I WILL SING LIKE DAVID SANG, WHEN THE SPIRIT OF THE LORD MOVES UPON MY HEART I WILL......................


----------



## G2G_Al

Dance, like David Dance!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

TO THE TOP WE GO FOR JESUS


----------



## servant of christ

Psalm 97 10 Let those who love the LORD hate evil, 
for he guards the lives of his faithful ones 
and delivers them from the hand of the wicked. 

11 Light is shed upon the righteous 
and joy on the upright in heart. 

12 Rejoice in the LORD, you who are righteous, 
and praise his holy name.


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"SHARING WORDS OF HOPE"

LETS SEE HOW INVENTIVE WE CAN BE IN ENCOURAGING LOVE AND HELPING OUT,NOT AVOIDING WORSHIPPING TOGETHER AS SOME DO BUT SPURRING EACH OTHER ON. HEBREWS 10:24-25 AMEN


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"FAITH THAT MOVES MOUNTAINS"

I TELL YOU THE TRUTH,YOU CAN SAY TO THIS MOUNTAIN,"GO FALL INTO THE SEA" AND IF YOU HAVE NO DOUBTS IN YOUR MIND AND BELIEVE THAT WHAT YOU SAY WILL HAPPEN,GOD WILL DO IT FOR YOU. MARK 11:23 AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
US AS BELIEVERS WE NEED TO PUT OUR FAITH IN THE LORD JESUS CHRIST BECAUSE IF HE CAN HELP US MOVE MOUNTAINS WE CAN DO ANYTHING IN JESUS NAME HALELLUYAH!!!!! MY REDEEMER LIVES


----------



## fairydust87

hey guys i need your prayers because today i have to go to an interview for a new job, i'm little nervous that i wont get and i will be stuck with this low paying job...so i just need something to make me not so nervous thanks :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Thank you Guys so much your prayers are being heard.he is recuperating he is still in intensive care but he is doing alot better.he can talk and sit up now.they found blood clots in his lungs as well.so all we could do is pray for a painless recovery.I will keep everyone updated.again I and my family thank you.I told them that I had everyone praying and they said GOD bless your souls


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 19 2007, 11:42 AM~7506655
> *hey guys i need your prayers because today i have to go to an interview for a new job, i'm little nervous that i wont get and i will be stuck with this low paying job...so i just need something to make me not so nervous thanks :biggrin:
> *


DEAR LORD WE COME BEFORE YOU TO BLESS OUR SISTER TO GET THE JOB IF ITS IN YOUR WILL MAKE IT HAPPEN FATHER AND IF NOT YOU GOT BETTER PLANS FOR HER FATHER THE LORD DOES HAVE A PLAN FOR YOU WE JUST HAVE TO CONTINUE TO SEEK HIM AND HE WILL BLESS US IN JESUS MIGHTY NAME AMEN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD BLESS BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 19 2007, 11:01 AM~7506795
> *Thank you Guys so much your prayers are being heard.he is recuperating he is still in intensive care but he is doing alot better.he can talk and sit up now.they found blood clots in his lungs as well.so all we could do is pray for a painless recovery.I will keep everyone updated.again I and my family thank you.I told them that I had everyone praying and they said GOD bless your souls
> *


im glad to hear your grandpa is doin better ,god bless 
:thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2007, 11:22 AM~7506929
> *DEAR LORD WE COME BEFORE YOU TO BLESS OUR SISTER TO GET THE JOB IF ITS IN YOUR WILL MAKE IT HAPPEN FATHER AND IF NOT YOU GOT BETTER PLANS FOR HER FATHER THE LORD DOES HAVE A PLAN FOR YOU WE JUST HAVE TO CONTINUE TO SEEK HIM AND HE WILL BLESS US IN JESUS MIGHTY NAME AMEN
> *


AMEN


----------



## servant of christ

Psalm 133 1 How good and pleasant it is 
when brothers live together in unity!


----------



## servant of christ

Psalm 134</span>
<span style=\'color:red\'>A song of ascents. 
1 Praise the LORD, all you servants of the LORD 
who minister by night in the house of the LORD. 

2 Lift up your hands in the sanctuary 
and praise the LORD. 

3 May the LORD, the Maker of heaven and earth, 
bless you from Zion.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2007, 12:22 PM~7506929
> *DEAR LORD WE COME BEFORE YOU TO BLESS OUR SISTER TO GET THE JOB IF ITS IN YOUR WILL MAKE IT HAPPEN FATHER AND IF NOT YOU GOT BETTER PLANS FOR HER FATHER THE LORD DOES HAVE A PLAN FOR YOU WE JUST HAVE TO CONTINUE TO SEEK HIM AND HE WILL BLESS US IN JESUS MIGHTY NAME AMEN
> *


thank you


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 19 2007, 01:41 PM~7507420
> *thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AMEN SISTER, THE LORD HAS A BETTER JOB FOR YOU IF ITS NOT THIS ONE, THEIRS A BETTER ONE OUT THEIR THAT HIS GONNA BLESS YOU WITH. YOU JUST GOT TO BELIEVE WITH YOUR HEART AND TRUST IN HIM.....


----------



## fairydust87

thank you guys well i didn't get the other job but i do believe he has something better for me i do trust in him and i will wait patiently till the better job comes around...thanks again guys for making me feel better. :angel:


----------



## fairydust87

well it was 2 years this day that my grandma had pass away...and i still miss her she was like a mom to me...she will be miss but not forgotten.


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 20 2007, 10:33 AM~7513792
> *well it was 2 years this day that my grandma had pass away...and i still miss her she was like a mom to me...she will be miss but not forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angel: :angel:


----------



## servant of christ

Suffering for Doing Good 
8Finally, all of you, live in harmony with one another; be sympathetic, love as brothers, be compassionate and humble. 9Do not repay evil with evil or insult with insult, but with blessing, because to this you were called so that you may inherit a blessing. 10For, 
"Whoever would love life 
and see good days 
must keep his tongue from evil 
and his lips from deceitful speech. 
11He must turn from evil and do good; 
he must seek peace and pursue it. 
12For the eyes of the Lord are on the righteous 
and his ears are attentive to their prayer, 
but the face of the Lord is against those who do evil.


----------



## servant of christ

Praise to God for a Living Hope 
3Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! In his great mercy he has given us new birth into a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, 4and into an inheritance that can never perish, spoil or fade—kept in heaven for you, 5who through faith are shielded by God's power until the coming of the salvation that is ready to be revealed in the last time. 6In this you greatly rejoice, though now for a little while you may have had to suffer grief in all kinds of trials. 7These have come so that your faith—of greater worth than gold, which perishes even though refined by fire—may be proved genuine and may result in praise, glory and honor when Jesus Christ is revealed. 8Though you have not seen him, you love him; and even though you do not see him now, you believe in him and are filled with an inexpressible and glorious joy, 9for you are receiving the goal of your faith, the salvation of your souls.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 19 2007, 02:27 PM~7507311
> *im glad to hear your grandpa is doin better ,god bless
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: THANK YOU FOR ALL THE PRAYERS I KNOW THAT HIS TIME WILL COME BUT I WANTED TO TELL HIM THAT I LOVE HIM AS SELFISH AS THAT SOUNDS.AND SO DID ALL THE FAMILY.BUT ALL THE PRAYERS GAVE HIM STRENTH GOD HEARD ALL THE PRAYERS AND HE IS GETTING BETTER.I WILL POST PICS IF YOU GUYS DON'T MIND.OF WHEN I WENT TO SEE HIM.HE WAS IN WORST CONDITION BEFORE I SAW HIM.BUT I WILL POST PIC OF HIS RECOVERY.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 20 2007, 11:00 PM~7519622
> *:thumbsup: THANK YOU FOR ALL THE PRAYERS I KNOW THAT HIS TIME WILL COME BUT I WANTED TO TELL HIM THAT I LOVE HIM AS SELFISH AS THAT SOUNDS.AND SO DID ALL THE FAMILY.BUT ALL THE PRAYERS GAVE HIM STRENTH GOD HEARD ALL THE PRAYERS AND HE IS GETTING BETTER.I WILL POST PICS IF YOU GUYS DON'T MIND.OF WHEN I WENT TO SEE HIM.HE WAS IN WORST CONDITION BEFORE I SAW HIM.BUT I WILL POST PIC OF HIS RECOVERY.
> *


its not been selfish,just the love we have for our family,its cool bro ,post those pics ,and im glad that his doin better


----------



## fairydust87

i'm really glad your grandpa is doing better :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

Praise God for his recovery!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HEY NIMMY!!!!!!!!! TELL PAPA I SAID HELLO AND GOD BLESS!!!!!!


----------



## servant of christ

Ephesians 2
Made Alive in Christ  1As for you, you were dead in your transgressions and sins, 2in which you used to live when you followed the ways of this world and of the ruler of the kingdom of the air, the spirit who is now at work in those who are disobedient. 3All of us also lived among them at one time, gratifying the cravings of our sinful nature[a] and following its desires and thoughts. Like the rest, we were by nature objects of wrath. 4But because of his great love for us, God, who is rich in mercy, 5made us alive with Christ even when we were dead in transgressions—it is by grace you have been saved. 6And God raised us up with Christ and seated us with him in the heavenly realms in Christ Jesus, 7in order that in the coming ages he might show the incomparable riches of his grace, expressed in his kindness to us in Christ Jesus. 8For it is by grace you have been saved, through faith—and this not from yourselves, it is the gift of God— 9not by works, so that no one can boast. 10For we are God's workmanship, created in Christ Jesus to do good works, which God prepared in advance for us to do.


----------



## servant of christ

John 3 16"For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. 17For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but to save the world through him. 18Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because he has not believed in the name of God's one and only Son. 19This is the verdict: Light has come into the world, but men loved darkness instead of light because their deeds were evil. 20Everyone who does evil hates the light, and will not come into the light for fear that his deeds will be exposed. 21But whoever lives by the truth comes into the light, so that it may be seen plainly that what he has done has been done through God.


----------



## FORGIVEN

The Greatest Man in History
, Jesus had no servants, yet they called
Him Master. Had no degree, yet they called Him Teacher. Had no
medicines, yet they called Him Healer. He had no army, yet kings
feared Him. He won no military battles, yet He conquered the world.
He committed no crime, yet they crucified Him. He was buried in a
tomb, yet He lives today. I feel honored to serve such a Leader who
loves us! If you believe in God and in Jesus Christ His Son .. Send
this to all on your buddy list .. if not just ignore it. If you
ignore it, just remember that Jesus said ... "If you deny me before
man, I will deny you before my Father in Heaven.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 21 2007, 08:29 PM~7524451
> *The Greatest Man in History
> , Jesus had no servants, yet they called
> Him Master. Had no degree, yet they called Him Teacher. Had no
> medicines, yet they called Him Healer. He had no army, yet kings
> feared Him. He won no military battles, yet He conquered the world.
> He committed no crime, yet they crucified Him. He was buried in a
> tomb, yet He lives today. I feel honored to serve such a Leader who
> loves us! If you believe in God and in Jesus Christ His Son .. Send
> this to all on your buddy list .. if not just ignore it. If you
> ignore it, just remember that Jesus said ... "If you deny me before
> man, I will deny you before my Father in Heaven.
> *


ORALE!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE JESUS


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THANKSGIVING YES............ENVY NO!
STOP YOUR ANGER!TURN FROM YOUR RAGE! DO NOT ENVY OTHERS-IT ONLY LEADS TO HARM. PSALMS 37:8 AMEN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

May you be blessed by a few notable quotes to see you through the week -

- Adversity doesn't build character. it reveals it! 

- You can't hang out with negative people and hope to live a positive life.

- Contentment is not the fulfillment of what you want, but the realization of how much you already have.

There are many great quotes about life, but nobody put it quite the way Jesus did.

Victory Verse of the Week
"Never did a man speak, the way this man (Jesus) spoke" John 7:46

Listed are some of the great words from our Lord. that'll make your day! 

"I am with you always" (Mt. 28:20); "All things are possible to him who believes" (Mk. 9:23); "Everyone who believes in Me will never die" (Jn.11:26).

What words! What a Saviour!! Keep discovering more of His Words. in God's Word - the Bible.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 22 2007, 10:05 AM~7529007
> *May you be blessed by a few notable quotes to see you through the week -
> 
> - Adversity doesn't build character. it reveals it!
> 
> - You can't hang out with negative people and hope to live a positive life.
> 
> - Contentment is not the fulfillment of what you want, but the realization of how much you already have.
> 
> There are many great quotes about life, but nobody put it quite the way Jesus did.
> 
> Victory Verse of the Week
> "Never did a man speak, the way this man (Jesus) spoke"    John 7:46
> 
> Listed are some of the great words from our Lord. that'll make your day!
> 
> "I am with you always" (Mt. 28:20); "All things are possible to him who believes" (Mk. 9:23); "Everyone who believes in Me will never die" (Jn.11:26).
> 
> What words! What a Saviour!! Keep discovering more of His Words. in God's Word - the Bible.
> *



AMEN!!


----------



## God's Son2

JESUS SAYS HE LOVES YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"IN GOD WE TRUST"

AND MY GOD SHALL SUPPLY ALL YOUR NEED ACCORDING TO HIS RICHES IN GLORY BY CHRIST JESUS. PHILIPPIANS 4:19


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 22 2007, 08:39 PM~7532110
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY
> 
> "IN GOD WE TRUST"
> 
> AND MY GOD SHALL SUPPLY ALL YOUR NEED ACCORDING TO HIS RICHES IN GLORY BY CHRIST JESUS.  PHILIPPIANS 4:19
> *


X7 MY BROTHER.


----------



## FORGIVEN

TO THE TOP FOR MY LORD AND SAVIOR


----------



## servant of christ

1 Peter 1


Be Holy  13Therefore, prepare your minds for action; be self-controlled; set your hope fully on the grace to be given you when Jesus Christ is revealed. 14As obedient children, do not conform to the evil desires you had when you lived in ignorance. 15But just as he who called you is holy, so be holy in all you do; 16for it is written: "Be holy, because I am holy.


----------



## servant of christ

1 Peter 2 9But you are a chosen people, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, a people belonging to God, that you may declare the praises of him who called you out of darkness into his wonderful light. 10Once you were not a people, but now you are the people of God; once you had not received mercy, but now you have received mercy.


----------



## fairydust87

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"A WALK WITH GOD"

IVE LAID DOWN A PATTERN FOR YOU.WHAT I'VE DONE,YOU DO. JOHN 13:15
GOD BLESS YOU BROTHERS AND SISTERS HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 23 2007, 02:12 PM~7537129
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY
> 
> "A WALK WITH GOD"
> 
> IVE LAID DOWN A PATTERN FOR YOU.WHAT I'VE DONE,YOU DO. JOHN 13:15
> GOD BLESS YOU BROTHERS AND SISTERS HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND
> *


thanks Edwin you too brother in Christ


----------



## fairydust87

GOD BLESS YOU GUYS!


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"FORGIVING AND FORGETTING"

REAL WISDOM,GOD'S WISDOM,BEGINS WITH A HOLY LIFE AND IS CHARACTERIZED BY GETTING ALONG WITH OTHERS.IT IS GENTLE AND REASONABLE,OVERFLOWING WITH MERCY AND BLESSINGS. JAMES 3:17 
AMEN


----------



## cutlass kid2

i only came to the lord a few months ago, and in such a little time hes impacted my life greatly. i love god jesus and all my christians brothers and sisters. god bless. i cant wait for church in the morning


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by cutlass kid2_@Mar 24 2007, 10:42 PM~7544922
> *i only came to the lord a few months ago, and in such a little time hes impacted my life greatly. i love god jesus and all my christians brothers and sisters. god bless. i cant wait for church in the morning
> *


amen to that.


----------



## G2G_Al

What's up my brothers, this is Big Al checking in!!! Hope all is well, and Gods good to all!! 

God's
Riches
At 
Chirst
Expense

The true meaning of GRACE!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

SORRY TO BOTHERR EVERYONE WITH MY LIFE AGAIN BUT MY MOM IS GOING INTO SURGERY IN THE MORNING FOR HER BACK.MY GRANDPA WENT HOME BUT I JUST GOT A CALL THAT HE IS BACK IN THE HOSPITAL AS OF 7 PM TONIGHT.SO I FEEL LIKE SH&T CUS MY MOMS DAD MY GRAND PA WENT BACK TO THE HOSPITAL AND MY MOM IS GOING TO THE HOSPITAL TOMORROW FOR HER SURGERY SO ITS A DOUBLE WHAMMY FOR ME.PLEASE PRAY FOR THEM AND KEEP THEM IN YOUR PRAYERS. THANK YOU GOD


----------



## CYCLON3

good thangs wut yal are doing...keep it up


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 25 2007, 10:23 PM~7550990
> *SORRY TO BOTHERR EVERYONE WITH MY LIFE AGAIN BUT MY MOM IS GOING INTO SURGERY IN THE MORNING FOR HER BACK.MY GRANDPA WENT HOME BUT I JUST GOT A CALL THAT HE IS BACK IN THE HOSPITAL AS OF 7 PM TONIGHT.SO I FEEL LIKE SH&T CUS MY MOMS DAD MY GRAND PA WENT BACK TO THE HOSPITAL AND MY MOM IS GOING TO THE HOSPITAL TOMORROW FOR HER SURGERY SO ITS A DOUBLE WHAMMY FOR ME.PLEASE PRAY FOR THEM AND KEEP THEM IN YOUR PRAYERS. THANK YOU GOD
> *


First of all it is not a bother....

Lord, I ask that you touch my brother right now... Give him peace, and comfort... we lift up his mother and grandfather... we know that You are the great healer, we ask that You give the doctors wisdom and guide that surgons hands. We pray for a speedy recovery... We Thank You for Your Grace, and ask for Mercy.. May Your Will be done, not ours....
In Jesus Name 

Amen


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

it's all good Nimmy!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 26 2007, 07:45 AM~7552063
> *First of all it is not a bother....
> 
> Lord, I ask that you touch my brother right now...  Give him peace, and comfort... we lift up his mother and grandfather... we know that You are the great healer, we ask that You give the doctors wisdom and guide that surgons hands.  We pray for a speedy recovery...  We Thank You for Your Grace, and ask for Mercy..  May Your Will be done, not ours....
> In Jesus Name
> 
> Amen
> *


he's right it's never a bother to help out someone in need. 
and also read the bible it will help calm you down.


----------



## revelation

revelation cc reno nv romans 8:31........


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by revelation_@Mar 26 2007, 08:30 PM~7556423
> *revelation cc reno nv romans 8:31........
> *


greetings in the name of the Lord.


----------



## autopartman

this is david checking in from san antonio tx i am a born again christian i am taking discipleship classes at my church because i work 50 hours a week and i am also an assistant to my men's fellowship ,but when you get into the word it proves that GOD is real. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVUKSO1r-JY<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FVUKSO1r-JY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FVUKSO1r-JY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## autopartman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF9aY49oQTs


----------



## autopartman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFjY1a2YYeo


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Mar 26 2007, 09:17 PM~7558286
> *this is david checking in from san antonio tx i am a born again christian i am taking discipleship classes at my church because i work 50 hours a week and i am also an assistant to my men's fellowship ,but when you get into the word it proves that GOD is real. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVUKSO1r-JY<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FVUKSO1r-JY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FVUKSO1r-JY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> *


welcome brother to this topic,feel free to post all that the LORD has done ,post up scricptures or just what you feel is in your heart GOD BLESS


----------



## autopartman

this one hits me alot jeremiah 33:3 'Call to me and I will answer you and tell you great and unsearchable things you do not know.'


----------



## autopartman

this is the other Philippians 3:13 
Brothers, I do not consider myself yet to have taken hold of it. But one thing I do: Forgetting what is behind and straining toward what is ahead,


----------



## fairydust87

GOOD MORING EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"IN HIS HANDS"

DONT BRUSHLY ANNOUNCE WHAT YOU'RE GOING TO DO TOMORROW;YOU DONT KNOW THE FIRST THING ABOUT TOMORROW. PROVERBS 27:1


----------



## servant of christ

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

i just want to give praise to the Lord this morning....

Monday we had enough money to go eat dinner, get groceries, and put gas and pay our phone bill.

Tuesday me and boyfriend had a fight and he was about to walk out on me but i had stop him, we talked everything over and we had read the bible together like usaul, and something touched him when he read Proverbs i believ it was ch. 13 or 14 verse 14-17 but any ways it touched him and he said he was sorry for getting mad to soon, it was like he was meant to read it cause he said he was not planing to read the bible with me.

Oh and last week at work they told us that we can't have no more over time but so far this week my boss is letting me get some overtime and i think she is only letting me get the overtime, but i'm not sure. 

so i just wanted to give praise to him also for letting me breathe another day.
AMEN! :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I want to thank the lord forst off and sevcond of all I want to thank everyone that has kept my family in there prayers.My grand father went home today and my mom took her first steps today.I want to thank everyone for there prayers.they said she should be walking in no time.I told the nurses that her fast recovery was because we have alot of people praying for her fast and safe recovery.one said thank you lord the other one said thats nice.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 28 2007, 03:33 PM~7571284
> *I want to thank the lord forst off and sevcond of all I want to thank everyone that has kept my family in there prayers.My grand father went home today and my mom took her first steps today.I want to thank everyone for there prayers.they said she should be walking in no time.I told the nurses that her fast recovery was because we have alot of people praying for her fast and safe recovery.one said thank you lord the other one said thats nice.
> *


PRAISE GOD FOR THAT PRAISE REPORT BRO ,WE WILL CONTINUAL TO PRAY FOR YOUR FAMILY ,GOD BLESS


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 28 2007, 04:33 PM~7571284
> *I want to thank the lord forst off and sevcond of all I want to thank everyone that has kept my family in there prayers.My grand father went home today and my mom took her first steps today.I want to thank everyone for there prayers.they said she should be walking in no time.I told the nurses that her fast recovery was because we have alot of people praying for her fast and safe recovery.one said thank you lord the other one said thats nice.
> *


YES PRAISE GOD YOU GRANDPA IS DOING WELL AND YOUR MOM JUST KEEP FAITH AND EVERYTHING WILL BE FIND EVERN WHEN THE DEVIL TRS TO BREAK YOU DOWN


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY\

"HIS INTAMATE LOVE"

AS THE FATHER LOVED ME,I ALSO LOVED YOU;ABIDE IN MY LOVE. JOHN 15:9 
AMEN WE SHOULD ALL WORK ON LOVING EACH OTHER  HALELLUYAH


----------



## God's Son2

i cant wait to see all my christian lowrider brothers in heaven, where there is no rust, no cracked frames, every car is perfect and hits back bumper every time............................................just believe. :yes:


----------



## servant of christ

TAKE IT TO THE TOP FOR OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST :worship: :worship:


----------



## CYCLON3

our father our lord in heaven.um thy will be done or summ...ummm can u help me finish it? i used to say it in football games..but i forgot lol


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by CYCLON3_@Mar 30 2007, 12:57 PM~7585715
> *our father our lord in heaven.um thy will be done or summ...ummm can u help me finish it? i used to say it in football games..but i forgot lol
> *


 Matthew 69"This, then, is how you should pray: 
" 'Our Father in heaven, 
hallowed be your name, 
10your kingdom come, 
your will be done 
on earth as it is in heaven. 
11Give us today our daily bread. 
12Forgive us our debts, 
as we also have forgiven our debtors. 
13And lead us not into temptation, 
but deliver us from the evil one.[a]'


----------



## God's Son2

I BELIEVE THERE ARE ANGELS ON LAYITLOW, DOES ANYONE ELSE BELIEVE THIS?


----------



## NIMSTER64

:yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HEY FOLKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"YOUR WAY OR GODS WAY"
A MAN'S HEART PLANS HIS WAY,BUT THE LORD DIRECTS HIS STEPS. PROVERBS 19:9 AMEN


----------



## God's Son2

you are a great person, in Jesus name.


----------



## CrownOfLife4U

Hey Brothers & Sistas in the Lord, we pray that you have a wonderful Easter. And be sure to bring your family and friends to church with ya. This is what its all about is Our Lord Jesus Christ!!

Heavenly Father,
We pray for our brothers and our sisters in christ, that you continue to bless them and for spreading the good news of the gospel all over the world Lord, and to let their light continue to shine upon each and everyone that they come in contact with. We thank you Lord for this opportunity to fellowship with one another in this way, we ask it in your name, in Jesus Christ, AMEN!!

God Bless,
The Miner Family (Crown Of Life Ministry)


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 29 2007, 01:20 PM~7578262
> *i cant wait to see all my christian lowrider brothers in heaven, where there is no rust, no cracked frames, every car is perfect and hits back bumper every time............................................just believe. :yes:
> *


Yeah, I like that. There will also be no more drive by shootings no more car jackings and we will be rollin on streets of gold for sure. :biggrin: Praise God Almighty.


----------



## EC31

I also would like to thank God for allowing me and the family to visit relatives in Ft. Worth TX, and in the Rio Grande Valley, Brownsville and Weslaco TX. While we were there got to go to Matamoros MX. Everything could'nt have gone smoother, and I know God kept us safe on the road from Indiana to the Valle and back. :worship: :worship: :worship:God only


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THY WILL BE DONE"
"FATHER,IF IT IS IN YOU WILL,TAKE THIS CUP AWAY FROM ME;NEVERTHELESS NOT MY WILL,BUT YOURS,BE DONE." LUKE 22:42 "AMEN HALLELUYAH LORD"PRAISE YOU FATHER.


----------



## fairydust87

WAT UP MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS AND SISTERS :angel:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
"He is risen just as He said." Matt 28:6


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 3 2007, 11:39 AM~7609769
> *WAT UP MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS AND SISTERS :angel:
> *


HELLO SISTER HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 3 2007, 12:52 PM~7610258
> *HELLO SISTER HOW YOU BEEN?
> *


very good and youself?


----------



## CarolinaGirl

:wave:


----------



## Mr JuleZ




----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Apr 4 2007, 02:25 PM~7618184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that pic


----------



## servant of christ

1 Thessalonians 3



11Now may our God and Father himself and our Lord Jesus clear the way for us to come to you. 12May the Lord make your love increase and overflow for each other and for everyone else, just as ours does for you. 13May he strengthen your hearts so that you will be blameless and holy in the presence of our God and Father when our Lord Jesus comes with all his holy ones.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 4 2007, 06:23 PM~7619041
> *1 Thessalonians 3
> 11Now may our God and Father himself and our Lord Jesus clear the way for us to come to you. 12May the Lord make your love increase and overflow for each other and for everyone else, just as ours does for you. 13May he strengthen your hearts so that you will be blameless and holy in the presence of our God and Father when our Lord Jesus comes with all his holy ones.
> *


thats a great verse, David, thank you brother, it really touched my soul.


----------



## nocaddydaddy

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

i hope everbody is having a good thursday...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 3 2007, 12:29 PM~7609704
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY
> 
> "THY WILL BE DONE"
> "FATHER,IF IT IS IN YOU WILL,TAKE THIS CUP AWAY FROM ME;NEVERTHELESS NOT MY WILL,BUT YOURS,BE DONE."  LUKE 22:42  "AMEN HALLELUYAH LORD"PRAISE YOU FATHER.
> *


great verse.


----------



## servant of christ

John 3
16"For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son,[f] that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. 17For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but to save the world through him. 18Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because he has not believed in the name of God's one and only Son


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 5 2007, 06:08 PM~7626486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John 3
> 16"For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son,[f] that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. 17For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but to save the world through him. 18Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because he has not believed in the name of God's one and only Son
> *


AMEN TTT FOR THE LORD SORRY I HAVENT BEEN HERE IVE BEEN SICK BUT I AM HEALD IN JESUS STRIPES AMEN


----------



## God's Son2

y'all know what today is :tears: :tears: :tears: but let me tell you Sunday, oh Precious Easter Sunday, OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST IS RISEN!!!HHHAAAAAALLLLLELLUUUUUJJJAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## autopartman

yo check this out this is the drama from my church http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_cGXI43Rm4


----------



## autopartman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu4P43M2WRk


----------



## autopartman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inek7wTxY64 another great video


----------



## autopartman

romans 7: 15I do not understand what I do. For what I want to do I do not do, but what I hate I do. 16And if I do what I do not want to do, I agree that the law is good. 17As it is, it is no longer I myself who do it, but it is sin living in me. 18I know that nothing good lives in me, that is, in my sinful nature.[c] For I have the desire to do what is good, but I cannot carry it out. 19For what I do is not the good I want to do; no, the evil I do not want to do—this I keep on doing. 20Now if I do what I do not want to do, it is no longer I who do it, but it is sin living in me that does it.


----------



## autopartman

ttt for JESUS !!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Apr 6 2007, 10:50 PM~7635325
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inek7wTxY64  another great video
> *


BEAUTIFUL HOMIE THANKS


----------



## fairydust87

I HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A SAFE AND NICE EASTER..... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

HAPPY EASTER MY FAMILY LETS CELEBRATE THE LIFE OF JESUS HALLELUYAH LET THE LORD RAIN IN US IN JESUS NAME WE PRAY AMEN


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Apr 6 2007, 09:36 PM~7635258
> *yo check this out this is the drama from my church http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_cGXI43Rm4
> *


thanks for sharing the videos my brother


----------



## servant of christ

'He has risen from the dead and is going ahead of you into Galilee. There you will see him.' Now I have told you." 

8So the women hurried away from the tomb, afraid yet filled with joy, and ran to tell his disciples. 9Suddenly Jesus met them. "Greetings," he said. They came to him, clasped his feet and worshiped him. 10Then Jesus said to them, "Do not be afraid. Go and tell my brothers to go to Galilee; there they will see me."


----------



## autopartman

thank you brothers ! GOD BLESS EVERYONE ! HAPPY EASTER! HE HAS DEFEATED DEATH ! THANK YOU JESUS !!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

happy easter everyone god bless and see you in heaven


----------



## loriding69

Happy Easter to all


----------



## fundimotorsports

Had a good sermon this morning.. Preacher swapped it up a little. Not the same ole Easter one.. Just as good tho.. getting ready for dinner with the famly and some more worship..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

happy easter guys...


----------



## FORGIVEN

JESUS LIVES,HE IS THE SAME TODAY TOMORROW AND ETERNITY


----------



## fairydust87

Good morning my christian brothers and sister nice to see that everybody had a great and safe easter, lets keep this topic going in Jesus Christ. Amen!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 9 2007, 10:01 AM~7649613
> *Good morning my christian brothers and sister nice to see that everybody had a great and safe easter, lets keep this topic going in Jesus Christ. Amen!
> *


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairydust87

ttt


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2007, 11:28 AM~7665870
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## fairydust87

HEY EVERY BODY WHERE YOU AT!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THGE DAY

"THY WILL BE DONE"

"FATHER,IF IT IS YOUR WILL,TAKE THIS CUP AWAY FROM ME;NEVERTHELESS NOT MY WILL,BUT YOURS,BE DONE". LUKE 22:42 AMEN


----------



## FORGIVEN

I WANT TO ASK YOU GUYS TO PLEASE COME IN AGREEMENT WITH ME TO 
GIVE MY BEST FRIEND CHUCH PEACE IN HIS HEART TODAY IS HIS 1 YEAR
ANNIVERSARY AND I THANK THE LORD BECAUSE HIS IN A BETTER PLACE,HIS WITH OUR FATHER SITTING RIGHT NEXT TO HIM HALLELUYAH LORD...JESSE I LOVE YOU LIKE A BROTHER AND THERES A REASON WHY EVERYTHING HAPPENS
JUST DONT QUESTION HIM I LOVE YOU BRO


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 13 2007, 11:42 AM~7683651
> *I WANT TO ASK YOU GUYS TO PLEASE COME IN AGREEMENT WITH ME TO
> GIVE MY BEST FRIEND CHUCH PEACE IN HIS HEART TODAY IS HIS 1 YEAR
> ANNIVERSARY AND I THANK THE LORD BECAUSE HIS IN A BETTER PLACE,HIS WITH OUR FATHER SITTING RIGHT NEXT TO HIM HALLELUYAH LORD...JESSE I LOVE YOU LIKE A BROTHER AND THERES A REASON WHY EVERYTHING HAPPENS
> JUST DONT QUESTION HIM I LOVE YOU BRO
> *



AMEN!!!!!! :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

There once was a little boy who had a bad temper. His Father gave him a bag of nails and told him that every time he lost his temper, he must hammer a nail into the back of the fence. The first day the boy had driven 37 nails into the fence. Over the next few weeks, as he learned to control his anger, the number of nails hammered daily 
gradually dwindled down. He discovered it was easier to hold his temper than to drive those nails into the fence. Finally the day came when the boy didn't lose his temper at all. He told his father about it and the father suggested that the boy now pull out one nail for each day that
he was able to hold his temper. The days passed and the young boy was finally able to tell his father that all the nails were gone. The father took his son by the hand and led him to the fence. He said, "You
have done well, my son, but look at the holes in the fence. The fence will never be the same. When you say things in anger, they leave a scar just like this one. You can put a knife in a man and draw it out. It won't matter how many times you say I'm sorry, the wound is still there. " A verbal wound is as bad as a physical one. Friends are very rare jewels, indeed. They make you smile and encourage you to succeed. They lend an ear, they share words of praise and they always want to open their hearts to us." 

It's National Friendship Week. Show your friends how much you care. Send this to everyone you consider a FRIEND, even if it means sending it back to the person who sent it to you. If it comes back to you, then you'll know you have a circle of friends. 

YOU ARE MY FRIEND AND I AM HONORED!
Now send this to every friend you have!! And to your family. 

Please forgive me if I have ever left a hole.


----------



## NIMSTER64

I HAVE A REQUEST CAN WE ALL HOLD HANDS IN PRAYER FOR ULISES (TRUUCHA) HE HAD A BIG LOSS IN HIS LIFE.HIS BROTHER PASSED THIS MORNING.BUT WE NEED TO GET HIS SPIRIT UP HELP ME PLEASE.NOT BY PREACHING BUT BY LETING HIM KNOW THAT IF HE NEEDS SOMETHING WE WILL BE THERE FOR HIM LIKE HE HAS BEEN THERE FOR US.HE DID NOT ASK FOR IT BUT I KNOW HE NEEDS IT CUS GOD CALMS US ALL DOWN AND HE WILL NEVER LET US DOWN.I(THINK) HE NEEDS TO HEAR THIS FROM EVERYONE THAT MEANS IT.


----------



## NIMSTER64

LETS KEEP THE NAME OF THE LORD ON TOP EL QUE NOS DA VIDA Y AMOR PERO MAS PAZ QUE NO SABEN.EL AMOR MIO ES DE MI JESUS CRISTO MI SALVADOR.SI SOY UN PECADOR PERO LE ESTOY ENSENYANDO A LOS CHAVALIOS QUE NO SEAN IGUAL QUE YO POR LO MENOS SIRBO PARA ALGO.Y MI DESTINO ES EN LAS CALLES DE ORO.ME AND JESUS ALONG WITH CHAGO,EDDIE,AND JEORGE WR WILLBE CRUISING THE STREETS OF GOLD AMEN SI O NO.I AM TELLING YOU THAT I WILL BE THERE I WILL TAKE PICS AND ALL I CAN NOT WAIT TO BE NEXT TO MY FATHER.HE SAVED ME BUT HE STILL HAS ME HERE FOR A REASON.AND I WILL FORFILL HIS WILL.THATS WHY I AM LIVING.IN SIN CUS I DRINK BUT HE WILL SAVE ME.MY UNICO MY SALVADOR


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 14 2007, 12:44 AM~7688254
> *LETS KEEP THE NAME OF THE LORD ON TOP EL QUE NOS DA VIDA Y AMOR PERO MAS PAZ QUE NO SABEN.EL AMOR MIO ES DE MI JESUS CRISTO MI SALVADOR.SI SOY UN PECADOR PERO LE ESTOY ENSENYANDO A LOS CHAVALIOS QUE NO SEAN IGUAL QUE YO POR LO MENOS SIRBO PARA ALGO.Y MI DESTINO ES EN LAS CALLES DE ORO.ME AND JESUS ALONG WITH CHAGO,EDDIE,AND JEORGE WR WILLBE CRUISING THE STREETS OF GOLD AMEN SI O NO.I AM TELLING YOU THAT I WILL BE THERE I WILL TAKE PICS AND ALL I CAN NOT WAIT TO BE NEXT TO MY FATHER.HE SAVED ME BUT HE STILL HAS ME HERE FOR A REASON.AND I WILL FORFILL HIS WILL.THATS WHY I AM LIVING.IN SIN CUS I DRINK BUT HE WILL SAVE ME.MY UNICO MY SALVADOR
> *


Yes NIM, I agree with you. If it was'nt for our Jesus giving His life so we could be forgiven, we would all be hopeless. I too catch myself doing thing I hate to do ,but Jesus Christ mercy and love is bigger than our sin. Es por eso que doblo mis rodillas solo a El. Don't give up , keep trying, keep praying, keep reading His word and keep telling the chavalios about our Salvador Jesus Christo. Also we will pray for those that have lost a loved one, may they be conforted and find peace and understanding in our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"ABANDONING BAD HABITS"

DO NOT DECIEVED: "EVIL COMPANY CORRUPTS GOOD HABITS." 1 CORINTHIANS 15:33 AMEN


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## 85REGAL

Que Paso Nim? Todos Simon?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
> "Behold, now is the acceptable time. Today is the day of salvation." II 
> Corinthians 6:2
>


----------



## servant of christ

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WELL FOLSK YOUR BOY REALLY NEEDS YOU IN HIS PRAYERS. JUST FOUND OUT MY LITTLE IS DEAD. HE HAD A CAR WRECK ON EASTER AND WAS MISSING FOR 10 DAYS AND THEY FOUND HIM YESTERDAY DOWN AN EMBANKMENT. FUCK!!! I WAS JUST THINKING ABOUT HIS ASS ON WEDNESDAY!!! SORRY TO VENT LIKE THIS BUT I HEAD IS TRIPPIN' RIGHT NOW AND I JUST CAN'T GET IT TOGETHER!!! SEE YOU ALL IN A FEW DAYS


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 9 2007, 12:01 PM~7649613
> *Good morning my christian brothers and sister nice to see that everybody had a great and safe easter, lets keep this topic going in Jesus Christ. Amen!
> *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 18 2007, 11:38 AM~7719071
> *Victory Verse of the Week
> > "Behold, now is the acceptable time. Today is the day of salvation."  II
> > Corinthians 6:2
> >
> *


when did you get saved, brother DOUBLE-V?


----------



## servant of christ

Psalm 32Of David. A maskil. [a]
1 Blessed is he 
whose transgressions are forgiven, 
whose sins are covered. 

2 Blessed is the man 
whose sin the LORD does not count against him 
and in whose spirit is no deceit. 

3 When I kept silent, 
my bones wasted away 
through my groaning all day long. 

4 For day and night 
your hand was heavy upon me; 
my strength was sapped 
as in the heat of summer. 
Selah 

5 Then I acknowledged my sin to you 
and did not cover up my iniquity. 
I said, "I will confess 
my transgressions to the LORD "—
and you forgave 
the guilt of my sin. 
Selah 

6 Therefore let everyone who is godly pray to you 
while you may be found; 
surely when the mighty waters rise, 
they will not reach him. 

7 You are my hiding place; 
you will protect me from trouble 
and surround me with songs of deliverance. 
Selah 

8 I will instruct you and teach you in the way you should go; 
I will counsel you and watch over you. 

9 Do not be like the horse or the mule, 
which have no understanding 
but must be controlled by bit and bridle 
or they will not come to you. 

10 Many are the woes of the wicked, 
but the LORD's unfailing love 
surrounds the man who trusts in him. 

11 Rejoice in the LORD and be glad, you righteous; 
sing, all you who are upright in heart!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

yo homies.. got a question.. 


so.. when do you do so much sin.. that your beyond forgiveness?


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 22 2007, 06:44 AM~7746196
> *yo homies.. got a question..
> so..  when do you do so much sin..  that your beyond forgiveness?
> *


A SIN BROTHER IS THE SAME AS YOU STEALING CANDY AND MURDERING THERES NO WORSE SIN TO JESUS ALL SINS ARE THE SAME TO HIM.....THE ONLY WAY THE LORD DOESNT FORGIVE A SIN IS WHEN YOUR ABOUT TO SIN AND YOU KNOW ITS WRONG AND YOU SAY ILL JUST DO IT ONE MORE TIME AND HE WILL FORGIVE ME THATS A BIG NO NO IN HIS EYES.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2007, 07:56 PM~7749583
> *A SIN BROTHER IS THE SAME AS YOU STEALING CANDY AND MURDERING THERES NO WORSE SIN TO JESUS ALL SINS ARE THE SAME TO HIM.....THE ONLY WAY THE LORD DOESNT FORGIVE A SIN IS WHEN YOUR ABOUT TO SIN AND YOU KNOW ITS WRONG AND YOU SAY ILL JUST DO IT ONE MORE TIME AND HE WILL FORGIVE ME THATS A BIG NO NO IN HIS EYES.*


x2


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 22 2007, 05:44 AM~7746196
> *yo homies.. got a question..
> so..  when do you do so much sin..  that your beyond forgiveness?
> *


Matthew 12:31 
And so I tell you, every sin and blasphemy will be forgiven men, but the blasphemy against the Spirit will not be forgiven.


----------



## fairydust87

i need you guys to pray for me i kind of having financial promblems right and not really sure what to do.... trying to keep my faith but the devil is makeing it hard on me you know how it gets........thanx i would really appricated it guys


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 23 2007, 11:32 AM~7754280
> *i need you guys to pray for me i kind of having financial promblems right and not really sure what to do.... trying to keep my faith but the devil is makeing it hard on me you know how it gets........thanx i would really appricated it guys
> *


DEAR HEAVENLY FATHER WE COME TOGETHER THIS MORNING TO ASK YOU IF YOU CAN MAKE A WAY FOR OUR SISTER TO FIX HER FINANCIAL PROBLEMS, I KNOW WHEN TWO OR MORE COME TOGETHER BEFORE YOU OUR PRAYERS ARE ANSWERED FATHER AND PLEASE LORD DONT LET HER LOOSE HER FAITH SHOW HER FATHER THAT ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE THRU YOU LORD I PRAY AND YOU WILL RECIEVE HIS BLESSINGS IN THE NAME OF OUR FATHER "AMEN"

KNIGHTGIRL PLEASE DONT LOOSE YOUR FAITH THATS WHAT THE DEVIL WANTS YOU TO DO BUT YOU SHOULD TRUST IN HIM AND ASK HIM TOO. HIS THEIR FOR YOU AS HE IS THEIR FOR ALL OF US.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 23 2007, 12:37 PM~7754711
> *DEAR HEAVENLY FATHER WE COME TOGETHER THIS MORNING TO ASK YOU IF YOU CAN MAKE A WAY FOR OUR SISTER TO FIX HER FINANCIAL PROBLEMS, I KNOW WHEN TWO OR MORE COME TOGETHER BEFORE YOU OUR PRAYERS ARE ANSWERED FATHER AND PLEASE LORD DONT LET HER LOOSE HER FAITH SHOW HER FATHER THAT ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE THRU YOU LORD I PRAY AND YOU WILL RECIEVE HIS BLESSINGS IN THE NAME OF OUR FATHER "AMEN"
> 
> KNIGHTGIRL PLEASE DONT LOOSE YOUR FAITH THATS WHAT THE DEVIL WANTS YOU TO DO BUT YOU SHOULD TRUST IN HIM AND ASK HIM TOO. HIS THEIR FOR YOU AS HE IS THEIR FOR ALL OF US.
> *



thank you i feel a lot better that really touhed my heart made me cry but it was tears of joy....i will not lose faith i promise


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 23 2007, 12:43 PM~7754747
> *
> thank you i feel a lot better that really touhed my heart made me cry but it was tears of joy....i will not lose faith i promise
> *


Halleluyah that was the holy spirit touching you and healing your worries Amen. PRAISE YOU FATHER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 23 2007, 01:07 PM~7754947
> *Halleluyah that was the holy spirit touching you and healing your worries Amen. PRAISE YOU FATHER!!!!!!!!!
> *


*guess what!!!!! *after i read this i got a call from my boyfriend saying that our church is going to give 200 to help us pay what we need to pay off thank you so much guys for helping me keep my faith....


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 23 2007, 01:12 PM~7754977
> *guess what!!!!! after i read this i got a call from my boyfriend saying that our church is going to give 200 to help us pay what we need to pay off thank you so much guys for helping me keep my faith....
> *


PRAISE THE LORD LET HIM REIGN IN US FATHER


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 19 2007, 11:45 AM~7727260
> *WELL FOLSK YOUR BOY REALLY NEEDS YOU IN HIS PRAYERS. JUST FOUND OUT MY LITTLE IS DEAD.  HE HAD A CAR WRECK ON EASTER AND WAS MISSING FOR 10 DAYS AND THEY FOUND HIM YESTERDAY DOWN AN EMBANKMENT.  FUCK!!! I WAS JUST THINKING ABOUT HIS ASS ON WEDNESDAY!!!  SORRY TO VENT LIKE THIS BUT I HEAD IS TRIPPIN' RIGHT NOW AND I JUST CAN'T GET IT TOGETHER!!!  SEE YOU ALL IN A FEW DAYS
> *


sorry for your loss homie


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 23 2007, 02:11 PM~7755383
> *AMEN!!!!!!*


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 24 2007, 07:33 AM~7761017
> *:thumbsup:
> *



TTTFTL


----------



## God's Son2

hello bros and sis's, the LORD IS GOOD AND HIS MERCY ENDURETH FOREVER. GOD WANTS TO DO GREAT AND MIGHT THINGS IN OUR LIFE, ALL HE WANTS US TO DO IS SURENDER EVERTHING TO HIM, DO IT TODAY!


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## NIMSTER64

are religeous tatoo's wrong?I have an idea for a tatoo and it has an image of jesus.will it be wrong to get it tatoo'ed on my upper arm sleeve.I don't have nasty tatts like naked ladies not devils or demons I have on one arm the symbol of my church when I was growing up its a sword a helmet a bible.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 26 2007, 07:14 AM~7776699
> *are religeous tatoo's wrong?I have an idea for a tatoo and it has an image of jesus.will it be wrong to get it tatoo'ed on my upper arm sleeve.I don't have nasty tatts like naked ladies not devils or demons I have on one arm the symbol of my church when I was growing up its a sword a helmet a bible.
> *



i don't know :dunno: good question


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 26 2007, 06:14 AM~7776699
> *are religeous tatoo's wrong?I have an idea for a tatoo and it has an image of jesus.will it be wrong to get it tatoo'ed on my upper arm sleeve.I don't have nasty tatts like naked ladies not devils or demons I have on one arm the symbol of my church when I was growing up its a sword a helmet a bible.
> *





 I am the LORD. 
I HOPE THIS WILL HELP OUT FOR THOSE THAT ARE THINKING OF MARKING THERE BODIE'S


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 26 2007, 05:00 PM~7780195
> * I am the LORD.
> I HOPE THIS WILL HELP OUT FOR THOSE THAT ARE THINKING OF MARKING THERE BODIE'S
> *


oops I already have tatoos.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 26 2007, 03:32 PM~7780409
> *oops I already have tatoos.
> *


 so do i but now that i know its agaings our LORD i wont get any more


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 26 2007, 08:02 PM~7781441
> *so do i but now that i know its agaings our LORD i wont get any more
> *


thanks for the explanation


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 26 2007, 06:15 PM~7781510
> *thanks for the explanation
> *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 26 2007, 09:02 PM~7781441
> *so do i but now that i know its agaings our LORD i wont get any more
> *


david do you believe smoking weed is ok?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 26 2007, 08:22 PM~7781570
> *david do you believe smoking weed is ok?
> *


thats the only cool smile they have LOL


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 26 2007, 06:22 PM~7781570
> *david do you believe smoking weed is ok?
> *


NO ITS NOT .WEED GIVE YOU A CHEAP HIGH,A HIGH THAT ONLY JESUS CAN GIVE ME IS THE ONE I WANT ,



17If anyone destroys God's temple, God will destroy him; for God's temple is sacred, and you are that temple.


----------



## JROCK

JUST WANT TO ANNOUNCE A NEW CHRISTIAN BASED CAR CLUB CALLED "HEAVEN BOUND" BASED IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA. BROTHER EDDIE IS PRESIDENT OF THIS CLUB. HE CAN BE REACHED THROUGH MYSPACE UNDER (SEARCH "HEAVEN BOUND CAR CLUB") UNTIL HE GET"S ESTABLISHED WITH HIS LAY IT LOW ACCOUNT. FOR ANY INTERESTED CHRISTIAN RIDERS. GOD BLESS.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 26 2007, 10:33 PM~7783081
> *JUST WANT TO ANNOUNCE A NEW CHRISTIAN BASED CAR CLUB CALLED "HEAVEN BOUND" BASED IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA. BROTHER EDDIE IS PRESIDENT OF THIS CLUB. HE CAN BE REACHED THROUGH MYSPACE UNDER (SEARCH "HEAVEN BOUND CAR CLUB") UNTIL HE GET"S ESTABLISHED WITH HIS LAY IT LOW ACCOUNT. FOR ANY INTERESTED CHRISTIAN RIDERS. GOD BLESS.
> *


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87

tttftl


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 26 2007, 09:33 PM~7783081
> *JUST WANT TO ANNOUNCE A NEW CHRISTIAN BASED CAR CLUB CALLED "HEAVEN BOUND" BASED IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA. BROTHER EDDIE IS PRESIDENT OF THIS CLUB. HE CAN BE REACHED THROUGH MYSPACE UNDER (SEARCH "HEAVEN BOUND CAR CLUB") UNTIL HE GET"S ESTABLISHED WITH HIS LAY IT LOW ACCOUNT. FOR ANY INTERESTED CHRISTIAN RIDERS. GOD BLESS.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 26 2007, 07:14 AM~7776699
> *are religeous tatoo's wrong?I have an idea for a tatoo and it has an image of jesus.will it be wrong to get it tatoo'ed on my upper arm sleeve.I don't have nasty tatts like naked ladies not devils or demons I have on one arm the symbol of my church when I was growing up its a sword a helmet a bible.
> *


i got some religeous tats before i turned to my lord but not no more no more tattoos


----------



## BiggLess31

Man this is awesome! I love the name "Gangs to Grace". I just starting on my project(78 Caddy Sedan Deville). I glad there is some light in the darkness!!!


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 26 2007, 06:14 AM~7776699
> *are religeous tatoo's wrong?I have an idea for a tatoo and it has an image of jesus.will it be wrong to get it tatoo'ed on my upper arm sleeve.I don't have nasty tatts like naked ladies not devils or demons I have on one arm the symbol of my church when I was growing up its a sword a helmet a bible.
> *


Interesting topic because I have read in the Old Testament where it says not to mark our bodies and such. I'm sure there are legitimate reasons for God not allowing tattoos. Right? If someone has any true knowlege on this subject please explaine. For instance eatting pork was also not permited and a long list of rituals that pagans practiced. So is it the ink or the simple act of marking the skin that is corrupt. I'm asking because we are talking about a tattoo that might be intended to bring glory to God. Also would drinking wine be a sin? I'm not reffering to getting drunk, also dancing, going to movies and such things that a lot of so called christians believe are sin. Please explaine because I get tired of some so called christians saying you can't do that and you can't do this, but they be the first to send everybody to hell. I think it's time for us to teach and learn what Jesus did. That is Love our Father in heaven and love our fellow man with the kind of love that Jesus has for us. I'm hoping that if there was lowriders back in Jesus days He would love and accept them like we do today even if they were of the Aztec Chicano culture. :happysad:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by BiggLess31_@Apr 27 2007, 05:43 PM~7788209
> *Man this is awesome! I love the name "Gangs to Grace". I just starting  on my project(78 Caddy Sedan Deville). I glad there is some light in the darkness!!!
> *


NOT JUST A KOOL NAME BUT KOOL PEAPLE TOO ,LOVE MY BROTHERS AND SISTER FROM GANGS TO GRACE C.C .GOD BLESS


----------



## FORGIVEN

I LOVE JESUS CHRIST


----------



## God's Son2

I LOVE JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Apr 27 2007, 06:06 PM~7788301
> *Interesting topic because I have read  in the Old Testament where it says not to mark our bodies and such. I'm sure there are legitimate reasons for God not allowing tattoos. Right? If someone has any true knowlege on this subject please explaine. For instance eatting pork was also not permited and a long list of rituals that pagans practiced. So is it the ink or the simple act of marking the skin that is corrupt. I'm asking because we are talking about a tattoo that might be intended to bring glory to God. Also would drinking wine be a sin? I'm not reffering to getting drunk, also dancing, going to movies and such things that a lot of so called christians believe are sin. Please explaine because I get tired of some so called christians saying you can't do that and you can't do this, but they be the first to send everybody to hell. I think it's time for us to teach and learn what Jesus did. That is Love our Father in heaven and love our fellow man with the kind of love that Jesus has for us. I'm hoping that if there was lowriders back in Jesus days He  would love and accept them like we do today even if they were of the Aztec Chicano culture.   :happysad:
> *


Well I will chime in on this.. I found this website that brings some light to the subject http://www.favorminded.com/pray/tattoos.html

If God has given you peace about the design you want to use to Glorify Him, then that is between you and God. Pray seek the Lord on the subject, Proverb 3:5-6 says He will make our path straight..

This artical is very good, if we are still under Levitcal Law we would all have long hair and beards....

Be Blessed and Seek God!!! While He can be found!!

I also agree with you on all the you can't do's, God is the final judge....
Once you accept the Lord, the Holy Spirit will direct the beliver on what is right and wrong. We can help with spiritual growth, but to drop a box of rules on new belivers is just not the right way to do it!!


----------



## servant of christ

31Do we, then, nullify the law by this faith? Not at all! Rather, we uphold the law.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Apr 27 2007, 08:06 PM~7788301
> *Interesting topic because I have read  in the Old Testament where it says not to mark our bodies and such. I'm sure there are legitimate reasons for God not allowing tattoos. Right? If someone has any true knowlege on this subject please explaine. For instance eatting pork was also not permited and a long list of rituals that pagans practiced. So is it the ink or the simple act of marking the skin that is corrupt. I'm asking because we are talking about a tattoo that might be intended to bring glory to God. Also would drinking wine be a sin? I'm not reffering to getting drunk, also dancing, going to movies and such things that a lot of so called christians believe are sin. Please explaine because I get tired of some so called christians saying you can't do that and you can't do this, but they be the first to send everybody to hell. I think it's time for us to teach and learn what Jesus did. That is Love our Father in heaven and love our fellow man with the kind of love that Jesus has for us. I'm hoping that if there was lowriders back in Jesus days He  would love and accept them like we do today even if they were of the Aztec Chicano culture.  :happysad:
> *


well carnal the best advice I can give you is read the bible.everyone has there own interpritation of it.i grew up in a evangilstic house hold.and my dad was a preacher,and my grand father(rip)was a pastor.so I ask cus I left the church a long time ago but my wife and kid are(religeos)they go to church and live by the word of our lord.where I am tring to get at is if you never heard the word of GOD then this is a great start.not me but our brothers in christ can help you.i am a lost soul ready to come back.


----------



## NIMSTER64

just a question?

I know we are all sons and daughters of GOD.

but what do you practice? not that it matters because we all praise the same GOD.but what denomination is everybody.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 28 2007, 03:17 AM~7790449
> *just a question?
> 
> I know we are all sons and daughters of GOD.
> 
> but what do you practice? not that it matters because we all praise the same GOD.but what denomination is everybody.
> *


I grew up penticostal and then went to an evangils church.now I am broken hearted on going to a non denominational church or go where my wify goes.  or do I stay home and watch the christian chanle and rejoice in him on y own in my undies with out the critisimn.and praise him on my own with out no one seeing how much I love thee?what to do?I want to start a church like out reach I want to spread the word of our god.but i will wait till he tells me its time.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 28 2007, 01:17 AM~7790449
> *just a question?
> 
> I know we are all sons and daughters of GOD.
> 
> but what do you practice? not that it matters because we all praise the same GOD.but what denomination is everybody.
> *


We were non deminational, but when we were offered the building we are in, we had to join the Church of God (Tennesse). 

We had alway belived in the gifts, and there rightful place. So switching to a penicostal demination did not matter.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 28 2007, 01:24 AM~7790453
> *I grew up penticostal and then went to an evangils church.now I am broken hearted on going to a non denominational church or go where my wify goes.  or do I stay home and watch the christian chanle and rejoice in him on y own in my undies with out the critisimn.and praise him on my own with out no one seeing how much I love thee?what to do?I want to start a church like out reach I want to spread the word of our god.but i will wait till he tells me its time.
> *


Be faithful to what God has called you, unite your family to one church that you all agree on. Contiune to seek God, He will show you the way. Remember to be faithfull to the little things!!


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 28 2007, 01:24 AM~7790453
> *I grew up penticostal and then went to an evangils church.now I am broken hearted on going to a non denominational church or go where my wify goes.  or do I stay home and watch the christian chanle and rejoice in him on y own in my undies with out the critisimn.and praise him on my own with out no one seeing how much I love thee?what to do?I want to start a church like out reach I want to spread the word of our god.but i will wait till he tells me its time.
> *


I too grew up in a pentecostal church and the reason I asked questions is because I wanted to hear other believers opinions on different subjects. As a child and teen it seemed that everything was of the devil and made me stray away from the church, not God because as I roamed around in all kinds of pleasures I felt the fear of Gods punishment. I felt God did'nt love me because of my sinfull lifestyle. Ofcouse I was wrong,because it was the same sin that made me surrender my life to my Lord and Saivour when I realised He was there taking care of me and loving me the whole time I was acting like a fool. It was sin that broke my heart and praise be to Jesus Christ that has healed me and forgiven me of all sin. Now I read the Bible before I take anyones word for instruction and ask God for understanding above all. I pray God give you the guidance, courage and strength to lead you and your family to the place or church God wants for you. God bless


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 26 2007, 09:30 PM~7781624
> *NO ITS NOT .WEED GIVE YOU A CHEAP HIGH,A HIGH THAT ONLY JESUS CAN GIVE ME IS THE ONE I WANT ,
> 17If anyone destroys God's temple, God will destroy him; for God's temple is sacred, and you are that temple.
> *


i was just wondering, cause i have been tempted to light up, but i know its not worth it.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Apr 27 2007, 09:06 PM~7788301
> *Interesting topic because I have read  in the Old Testament where it says not to mark our bodies and such. I'm sure there are legitimate reasons for God not allowing tattoos. Right? If someone has any true knowlege on this subject please explaine. For instance eatting pork was also not permited and a long list of rituals that pagans practiced. So is it the ink or the simple act of marking the skin that is corrupt. I'm asking because we are talking about a tattoo that might be intended to bring glory to God. Also would drinking wine be a sin? I'm not reffering to getting drunk, also dancing, going to movies and such things that a lot of so called christians believe are sin. Please explaine because I get tired of some so called christians saying you can't do that and you can't do this, but they be the first to send everybody to hell. I think it's time for us to teach and learn what Jesus did. That is Love our Father in heaven and love our fellow man with the kind of love that Jesus has for us. I'm hoping that if there was lowriders back in Jesus days He  would love and accept them like we do today even if they were of the Aztec Chicano culture.  :happysad:
> *


its not what you cant do in christianity, its what you can do. WHERE THE SPIRIT OF THE LORD IS THERE IS LIBERTY. WE JUST CANT SIN.


----------



## God's Son2

I GREW UP NON- DENOM, WE BELIEVED IN THE BAPTIZM OF THE HOLY GHOST, AND ALL THE GIFTS.


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 28 2007, 11:50 AM~7791920
> *its not what you cant do in christianity, its what you can do. WHERE THE SPIRIT OF THE LORD IS THERE IS LIBERTY. WE JUST CANT SIN.
> *


Well, to me it's just as important in what pleases God as what doesn't please Him. I belive in the liberty that exsist in the Spitit of God, there for I ask of God what I should do to please Him and what I shoul'nt do so I fullfill the will of the Father and not my own. If I'm in a relationship with God I need to know what God likes and dislikes to bring Him praise. If I had stopped sinning when I accepted Jesus as my saviour I think I would not need His help, but I found out that the more I know Him the more I can do to please Him. In other words less of me and more of Gods will. :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Apr 28 2007, 12:42 PM~7792088
> *Well, to me it's just as important in what pleases God as what doesn't please Him. I belive in the liberty that exsist in the Spitit of God, there for I ask of God what I should do to please Him and what I shoul'nt do so I fullfill the will of the Father and not my own. If I'm in a relationship with God I need to know what God likes and dislikes to bring Him praise. If I had stopped sinning when I accepted Jesus as my saviour I think I would not need His help, but I found out that the more I know Him the more I can do to please Him. In other words less of me and more of Gods will. :biggrin:
> *


Praise God!!


----------



## fairydust87

ttt^^^^^^^


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

hey everybody, :wave: hope everybody is having a good monday.... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

"MESSAGE OF THE DAY"

THE WORLD..AND YOU

DONT COPY THE BEHAVIOR AND CUSTOMS OF THIS WORLD,BUT LET GOD TRANSFORM YOU INTO A NEW PERSON BY CHANGING THE WAY YOU THINK.
ROMANS 12:2


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

NON-DEMONINATIONAL CHRISTIAN.


----------



## fairydust87

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

TTT FOR OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 3 2007, 02:23 PM~7828064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


ARE YOU IN A DIFFERENT CLUB NOW?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 3 2007, 02:09 PM~7828406
> *ARE YOU IN A DIFFERENT CLUB NOW?
> *


its a ministry car club i started at our church in covina ,i left gtg two weeks ago ,although i was with gangs to grace i was just in the car club ,but i go to community christian center church in covina.love my bros from gtg but was lead by the lord to start a ministry in our church,


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 4 2007, 01:12 AM~7831947
> *its a ministry car club i started at our church in covina ,i left gtg two weeks ago ,although i was with gangs to grace i was just in the car club ,but i go to community christian center church in covina.love my bros from gtg but was lead by the lord to start a ministry in our church,
> *


so is this jejova witnesses?I am confused.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 28 2007, 08:11 AM~7790718
> *Be faithful to what God has called you, unite your family to one church that you all agree on.  Contiune to seek God, He will show you the way.  Remember to be faithfull to the little things!!
> *


I am or try to be as faithful as my body lets me.I thank God that my wife takes my kids and all and I asked her what denomination is the church .she said its a non denominational church so aver que pasa.they all white and see what they do when I roll in the vert hitting switches before and after the service.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 3 2007, 11:19 PM~7831985
> *so is this jejova witnesses?I am confused.
> *


why are you confuse ? because i started a car club ministry,im a 
CHRISTIAN ,not a jahova witness.thats something that they would not do in there church .


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 3 2007, 11:26 PM~7832021
> *I am or try to be as faithful as my body lets me.I thank God that my wife takes my kids and all and I asked her what denomination is the church .she said its a non denominational church so aver que pasa.they all white and see what they do when I roll in the vert hitting switches before and after the service.
> *


We have prefered parking at our church for the lo lows and custom cars :biggrin: 

nobody trips when you drive up hitting switches, or cracking the pipes...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 4 2007, 12:18 AM~7832259
> *We have prefered parking at our church for the lo lows and custom cars :biggrin:
> 
> nobody trips when you drive up hitting switches, or cracking the pipes...
> *


I GOTTA COME OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairydust87

It's Friday I Hope Everybody Is Having A Good Day :biggrin:


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 3 2007, 11:12 PM~7831947
> *its a ministry car club i started at our church in covina ,i left gtg two weeks ago ,although i was with gangs to grace i was just in the car club ,but i go to community christian center church in covina.love my bros from gtg but was lead by the lord to start a ministry in our church,
> *


That's wonderfull that you are staring another club, just means more riders to fellowship with. . Is this lowriders only or those it have a different theme besides using it in the ministry? Either way praise God .


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by EC31_@May 4 2007, 04:24 PM~7836149
> *That's wonderfull that you are staring another club, just means more riders to fellowship with. . Is this lowriders only or those it have a different theme besides using it in the ministry? Either way praise God .
> *


AMEN GOOD WORDS BROTHER KEEP PREACHING AND RIDING BROTHERS STILL WE ARE ALL ONE IN GODS EYES SO LETS KEEP THIS UP FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 4 2007, 08:34 AM~7833581
> *I GOTTA COME OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Let me know when, I save you a place!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

HOW ARE ALL MY BROTHERS DOING OUT THERE, BEEN A WHILE SINCE I BEEN UP IN HERE, STOPPING BY TO SAY HI AND WISH EVERYONE A SAFE AND GREAT WEEKEND!


----------



## 95rangeron14z

God Bless from Streets Of Gold Car and Bike Club in Miami


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by EC31_@May 4 2007, 03:24 PM~7836149
> *That's wonderfull that you are staring another club, just means more riders to fellowship with. . Is this lowriders only or those it have a different theme besides using it in the ministry? Either way praise God .
> *


whats up bro .no its not just lowriders ,we have a couple hot rods,
h.d motorcycles,couple imports,two lowriders,saturn.i know many clubs would disagree but thats ok becaouse its all about the LORD amen,do i hear an AMEN


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 4 2007, 08:58 PM~7837536
> *God Bless from Streets Of Gold Car and Bike Club in Miami
> *


god bless you bro


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 4 2007, 08:33 PM~7837418
> *HOW ARE ALL MY BROTHERS DOING OUT THERE, BEEN A WHILE SINCE I BEEN UP IN HERE, STOPPING BY TO SAY HI AND WISH EVERYONE A SAFE AND GREAT WEEKEND!
> *


whats up albert .hope you have a good weekend to bro ,god bless.me getting ready to take that delivery to sacramento come back sunday morning and had out to church :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

AMEN. HELLO BROTHERS, I NEED YOU ALL TO PRAY FOR ME. I AM THINKING ABOUT ASKING THIS GIRL OUT AT CHERCH, AND I WOULD THAT YOU PRAY FOR ME THAT THE GOOD LORD WOULD GIVE HER TO ME, IF HE WANTS ME TO HAVE HER.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 6 2007, 05:29 PM~7845667
> *AMEN. HELLO BROTHERS, I NEED YOU ALL TO PRAY FOR ME. I AM THINKING ABOUT ASKING THIS GIRL OUT AT CHERCH, AND  I WOULD THAT YOU PRAY FOR ME THAT THE GOOD LORD WOULD GIVE HER TO ME, IF HE WANTS ME TO HAVE HER.
> *


Hey bro, seek ye first the Kingdom and all these things will be added to you....

God has seen your faithfulness, He will give you the desires of your heart!!!


----------



## CrownOfLife4U

Hey Brothers and Sistas,
How it goin? We pray all is well.

Have a Great Week.

Crown Of Life Ministry


----------



## FORGIVEN

PRAISE OUR FATHER JESUS HE LIVES


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 7 2007, 12:12 AM~7847658
> *Hey bro, seek ye first the Kingdom and all these things will be added to you....
> 
> God has seen your faithfulness, He will give you the desires of your heart!!!
> *


thanx bro, you too.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 7 2007, 05:25 PM~7852876
> *PRAISE OUR FATHER JESUS</span> HE LIVES
> *





<span style=\'colorurple\'>AMEN!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

Colossians 1:15-23 
He is the image of the invisible God, the first-born of all creation; for in him all things were created, in heaven and on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or principalities or authorities--all things were created through him and for him. He is before all things, and in him all things hold together. He is the head of the body, the church; he is the beginning, the first-born from the dead, that in everything he might be pre-eminent. For in him all the fullness of God was pleased to dwell, and through him to reconcile to himself all things, whether on earth or in heaven, making peace by the blood of his cross. And you, who once were estranged and hostile in mind, doing evil deeds, he has now reconciled in his body of flesh by his death, in order to present you holy and blameless and irreproachable before him, provided that you continue in the faith, stable and steadfast, not shifting from the hope of the gospel which you heard, which has been preached to every creature under heaven, and of which I, Paul, became a minister.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 8 2007, 01:07 PM~7859042
> *Colossians 1:15-23
> He is the image of the invisible God, the first-born of all creation; for in him all things were created, in heaven and on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or principalities or authorities--all things were created through him and for him. He is before all things, and in him all things hold together. He is the head of the body, the church; he is the beginning, the first-born from the dead, that in everything he might be pre-eminent. For in him all the fullness of God was pleased to dwell, and through him to reconcile to himself all things, whether on earth or in heaven, making peace by the blood of his cross. And you, who once were estranged and hostile in mind, doing evil deeds, he has now reconciled in his body of flesh by his death, in order to present you holy and blameless and irreproachable before him, provided that you continue in the faith, stable and steadfast, not shifting from the hope of the gospel which you heard, which has been preached to every creature under heaven, and of which I, Paul, became a minister.
> *


AMEN!!! :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## servant of christ

Psalm 47:6:

6 Sing praises to God, sing praises; 
sing praises to our King, sing praises


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week 
"This is the day which the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it." Psalm 118:24 

He made today. and I'm thankful for it, 
He fashioned this week's weather. and many of us are enjoying it, 
He's given us eternal life. and it'll take an eternity to adequately thank Him for it!!


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 10 2007, 11:07 AM~7875444
> *Victory Verse of the Week
> "This is the day which the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it."  Psalm 118:24
> 
> He made today. and I'm thankful for it,
> He fashioned this week's weather. and many of us are enjoying it,
> He's given us eternal life. and it'll take an eternity to adequately thank Him for it!!
> *


Good Word, Scotty....


----------



## fairydust87

GOOD MORNING ME FELLOW CHRISTIAN BROTHERS AND SISTERS..... :angel:


----------



## God's Son2

GOD IS GOOD, ALL THE TIME, HE PUT A SONG OF PRAISE IN THIS LITTLE HEART OF MINE, GOD IS GOOD HE'S SO GOOD , ALL THE TiiIIiiIIME.


----------



## servant of christ

GOODMORNING MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS,TTT


----------



## o g switchman

WHATS UP CHRISTIAN CLUBS?


----------



## o g switchman

TO ALL THE REAL HOMIES MOMS ON LAYITLOW...................








HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@May 13 2007, 11:26 AM~7893070
> *WHATS UP CHRISTIAN CLUBS?
> *


Jesus up, my friend. welcome to lil church. is Jesus your Lord and savior?


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Early this morning our Car Club President (Chris) was in a terrible automobile accident. He is in critical condition in the ICU Unit at New Hanover Regional's Truama Center. He sustained multiple Lacerations & Fractures, A broken leg & shoulder, A badly bruised lung & damaged heart. He is In "Somewhat" Stable conditon on a breathing machine. 

We ask that everyone say a prayer for Chris as he tries to make it through these first few Touch & Go hours. 

:tears:  

Thanx,

LOW LEVEL'S FINEST C.C.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@May 14 2007, 07:26 PM~7903847
> *Early this morning our Car Club President (Chris) was in a terrible automobile accident. He is in critical condition in the ICU Unit at New Hanover Regional's Truama Center. He sustained multiple Lacerations & Fractures, A broken leg & shoulder, A badly bruised lung & damaged heart. He is In "Somewhat" Stable conditon on a breathing machine.
> 
> We ask that everyone say a prayer for Chris as he tries to make it through these first few Touch & Go hours.
> 
> :tears:
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> LOW LEVEL'S FINEST C.C.
> *


Chris is in our prayer.... Keep the faith bro....


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 14 2007, 09:25 PM~7903306
> *Jesus up, my friend. welcome to lil church. is Jesus your Lord and savior?
> *


4SHO!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
> "Do not neglect meeting together, but come together to encourage each other." Heb. 10:25
> 
> This is a great verse and reminds us of the blessings and benefits of consistent fellowship.


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 18 2007, 09:58 AM~7930440
> *Victory Verse of the Week
> > "Do not neglect meeting together, but come together to encourage each other." Heb. 10:25
> >
> > This is a great verse and reminds us of the blessings and benefits of consistent fellowship.
> *


Would that be as we know in this modern age to have church at least once a week? I know we get too busy sometimes with our everyday lives at work, meetings, family, friends, and recreatiolal activities that we forget the most important which is to meet toghether to praise and woship our creator and encourage one another to keep on going on. Thank you bro. for that verse of encouragement.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by EC31_@May 20 2007, 04:58 PM~7942495
> *Would that be as we know in this modern age to have church at least once a week? I know we get too busy sometimes with our everyday lives at work, meetings, family, friends, and recreatiolal activities that we forget the most important which is to meet toghether to praise and woship our creator and encourage one another to keep on going on. Thank you bro. for that verse of encouragement.
> *


ANYTIME BROTHER!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 18 2007, 10:58 AM~7930440
> *Victory Verse of the Week
> > "Do not neglect meeting together, but come together to encourage each other." Heb. 10:25
> >
> > This is a great verse and reminds us of the blessings and benefits of consistent fellowship.
> *





> _Originally posted by EC31_@May 20 2007, 05:58 PM~7942495
> *Would that be as we know in this modern age to have church at least once a week? I know we get too busy sometimes with our everyday lives at work, meetings, family, friends, and recreatiolal activities that we forget the most important which is to meet toghether to praise and woship our creator and encourage one another to keep on going on. Thank you bro. for that verse of encouragement.
> *



AMEN :angel:


----------



## God's Son2

I JUST TALKED TO JESUS, AND HE SAID NEXT TIME YOU HIT A SWITCH, HIM IT FOR HIM. THANK YOU JESUS, PRAIZE YOU FATHER, AMEN.....................


----------



## God's Son2

JESUS SAYS"BEHOLD, I COME QUICKLY..........." ARE YOU READY? I AM. :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

did the rapture happen? where is everybody?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
"Eye has not seen, ear has not heard and no mind has imagined what God has prepared for those that love Him." - 1 Corinthians 2:9

Ever wonder what heaven's like? And what you're going to do there? I'm sure you have. Let me encourage you to absolutely not miss this weekend at New Venture as we move into some of the most exciting chapters in our continuing series. "The Generation of Revelation," as we discuss:


----------



## FORGIVEN

A MESSAGE FROM JESUS "WE NEED TO TALK"


----------



## EC31

Yeah, yesterday my bro. inlaw and I were just talking what we imagined heaven would be like. I told him the Bible doesnt say everything there is and isnt but it does touche some of the basics things of what heaven is like. To me it will be like paradise, being able to be in a supernatural form and to see and praise our creator, Father, God, Jesus Christ. Everything is perfect, street of pure gold, sea of crystal, gates made of pearls and all kinds of precious stones and we can't forget the mansions. Is'nt that what most people are trying to reach here on earth? Maybe It's Gods way of saying this is just a lil taste of all the things we could have in abundance in heaven if we are willing to be his children. I'm sure everyone has a different similar version of what they imagine heaven is like. What's yours? Lowriders? Grills? Mansions or cribs?haha :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by EC31_@May 25 2007, 01:52 PM~7977490
> *Yeah, yesterday my bro. inlaw and I were just talking what we imagined heaven would be like. I told him the Bible doesnt say everything there is and isnt but it does touche some of the basics things of what heaven is like. To me it will be like paradise, being able to be in a supernatural form and to see and praise our creator, Father, God, Jesus Christ. Everything is perfect, street of pure gold, sea of crystal, gates made of pearls and all kinds of precious stones and we can't forget the mansions. Is'nt that what most people are trying to reach here on earth? Maybe It's Gods way of saying this is just a lil taste of all the things we could have in abundance in heaven ife are willing to be his children. I'm sure everyone has a different similar version of what they imagine heaven is like. What's yours? Lowriders? Grills? Mansions or cribs?haha  :biggrin:
> *


Orale! you made my day, bro. i cant wait to get to heaven, we might go right now, you never no when King Jesus will return. :0


----------



## G2G_Al

May God Bless those in the armed forces, and may He be with the families of the ones that were lost!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
"Blessed are those who read and hear these words and heed the things which are written in it." Rev. 1:3
:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

just a quick request.I need alot of prayer.I am going through some finacial dificulties and can't seem to sel the town house.and I am getting deoressed and anxiouty has taken over my body.thank you


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 30 2007, 01:11 PM~8008562
> *just a quick request.I need alot of prayer.I am going through some finacial dificulties and can't seem to sel the town house.and I am getting deoressed and anxiouty has taken over my body.thank you
> *


The Bible says "Be Anxiouty for nothing" We will pray and agree with you for your situation.. Remember God will not give us more then we can handle, without providing a way out.. 

"Lord open the door you want our brother to go through and close those to stay away from.. Give him wisdom and insite to his currant situation.. we Thank you in Jesus Name!!"
Amen


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 31 2007, 08:33 AM~8013756
> *The Bible says "Be Anxiouty for nothing"  We will pray and agree with you for your situation..  Remember God will not give us more then we can handle, without providing a way out..
> 
> "Lord open the door you want our brother to go through and close those to stay away from.. Give him wisdom and insite to his currant situation.. we Thank you in Jesus Name!!"
> Amen
> *


thank you so much.


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOD BLESS EVERYONE HE DID BLESS ME WITH THE LIFE OF LIVING NOW ITS UP TO ME TO SEEK HIM MORE AND FIND OUT WHAT MY PURPOSE IS IN THIS WORLD.SO I WILL BE FASTING SOON I JUST NEED TO KNOW HOW SO I WILL BE ASKING MY LORD TO GUID ME IN THIS JURNEY.MIND YOU I DRINK AND SMOKE BUT IT WILL COME TO AN END HOPEFULY BEFORE I GO TO THE STREETS OF GOLD.SO I CAN HELP OTHERS GET THERE.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 1 2007, 02:04 AM~8020546
> *GOD BLESS EVERYONE HE DID BLESS ME WITH THE LIFE OF LIVING NOW ITS UP TO ME TO SEEK HIM MORE AND FIND OUT WHAT MY PURPOSE IS IN THIS WORLD.SO I WILL BE FASTING SOON I JUST NEED TO KNOW HOW SO I WILL BE ASKING MY LORD TO GUID ME IN THIS JURNEY.MIND YOU I DRINK AND SMOKE BUT IT WILL COME TO AN END HOPEFULY BEFORE I GO TO THE STREETS OF GOLD.SO I CAN HELP OTHERS GET THERE.
> *


its good that your fasting bro, if i were you i would determine how long to fast for: a day or two or whatever, i would cut out all pleasures like tv, radio, internet. fasting means to obstain from food, so i would not eat anything and only drink water or real friut juice, some times people might eat friuts and vegatables when they fast, i have done it both ways. but i would encourage you to really seek the Lord during this fast and ask the lord to trake your desires for sinful things and habits away. fasting for the Lord will bring you in line with the Will of God.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
"You used to run well. What has hindered you from following the truth?" Galatians 5:7


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 22 2007, 07:16 PM~7958611
> *JESUS SAYS"BEHOLD, I COME QUICKLY..........." ARE YOU READY? I AM. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ArnGar

I'm new to LIL and just wanted to check in and say hi to all my christian brothers that are still lowriding. It's been a while since I used to roll with my old club. The Lord has me at a different place right now, but I just love to see all the sweet rides that everone is posting. Brings back a lot of good memories. 

On another note, if you guys would please pray for my little girl. She is very sick and suffers from a disease that has already claimed the lives of my two little boys. Specifically she needs prayer for her breathing. She can't breathe very good because of her disease and it breaks my heart to see her suffer. Her name is Analisa. Thank you and may God bless you. Looking forward to talking to you in the future.


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR MY LORD AND SAVIOR


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THE LOVE OF MONEY"

FOR THE LOVE OF MONEY IS A ROOT OF ALL SORTS OF EVIL,AND SOME BY LONGING FOR IT HAVE WANDERED AWAY FROM FAITH AND PIERCED THEMSELVES WITH MANY GRIEFS. 1 TIMOTHY 6:10


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THE PRINCE OF PEACE"

PEACE I LEAVE WITH YOU;MY PEACE I GIVE TO YOU;NOT AS THE WORLD GIVES DO I GIVE TO YOU.DO NOT LET YOUR HEART BE TROUBLED,NOR LET IT BE FEARFUL. JOHN 14:27  GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOD WANTED ME TO TELL YOU... 

Everything that is going wrong in your life today shall be well with you 
this year. No matter how much your enemies try this year, "they will not"
succeed. You have been destined to make it and you shall surely achieve
all your goals this year. For the remaining months of this year (2007), 
all your agonies will be diverted and victory and prosperity will be
incoming in abundance. Today God has confirmed the end of your sufferings, sorrows, and pains because HE that sits on the throne has remembered you. 
He has taken away the hardships and given you JOY. He will never let you down. 
I knocked at heaven's door this morning, God asked me... "My child! What can I do for you?" And I said, "Father, please protect and bless the person reading this message"... God smiled and answered... Request granted. 
"A cheerful heart is good medicine" (Proverbs 17:22)


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOOD MORNING MY FAMILY

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"THE PRINCE OF PEACE"

PEACE I LEAVE WITH YOU:MY PEACE I GIVE TO YOU:NOT AS THE WORLD GIVES DO I GIVE TO YOU.DO NOT LET YOUR HEART BE TROUBLED,NOR LET IT BE FEARFUL. AMEN JOHN 14:27
GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU ON THIS BEAUTIFUL DAY


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jun 11 2007, 02:42 AM~8080314
> *I'm new to LIL and just wanted to check in and say hi to all my christian brothers that are still lowriding. It's been a while since I used to roll with my old club. The Lord has me at a different place right now, but I just love to see all the sweet rides that everone is posting. Brings back a lot of good memories.
> 
> On another note, if you guys would please pray for my little girl. She is very sick and suffers from a disease that has already claimed the lives of my two little boys. Specifically she needs prayer for her breathing. She can't breathe very good because of her disease and it breaks my heart to see her suffer. Her name is Analisa. Thank you and may God bless you. Looking forward to talking to you in the future.
> *


she can be healed, just lay your hands on her and command her to be healed in Jesus name


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week:
"And behold, a severe earthquake occurred. The angel said. 'He is not here, for He has risen, just as He said.'" Matthew 28:2,5,6


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"CONSTANT PRAISE"

THROUGH HIM THEN,LET US CONTINUALLY OFFER UP SACRIFICE OF PRAISE TO GOD,THAT IS,THE FRUIT OF LIPS THAT GIVE THANKS TO HIS NAME. HEBREWS 13:15


----------



## FORGIVEN

I NEED A PRAYER FOR MY MOM SHE'S BEEN DIAGNOST WITH DIABETIES FOR A WHILE AND SHE IS NOT GETTING ANY BETTER SHE HAS LOST ALL HER TEETH ALREADY AND NOW HER LEGS ARE HURTING HER SO ALL I ASK FOR IS A LIL PRAYER FOR MY MOMS HEALING I KNOW SHE WILL WIN THIS BUT PRAYERS DONT HURT THE NEED. THANK YOU ALL IM NOT ALL THEIR RIGHT NOW SO INCASE YOU CALL ME AND I DONT PICK UP DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL ITS JUST BEEN HARD FOR ME THIS COUPLE OF DAYS THE DEVILS TRYING TO WIN THIS BATTLE BUT IN JESUS NAME HE IS DEFEATED THANK YOU ALL FOR ANY PRAYERS.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week:
"The summer is ended, and we are not saved!" Jer. 8:20

What a poignant verse which expresses the life situation of many who have yet to be touched by the incomparable love offered by God through an intimate, personal relationship with His Son Jesus Christ.

We need to make use of every opportunity at our disposal to reach others for Him.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 17 2007, 11:55 PM~8124936
> *I NEED A PRAYER FOR MY MOM SHE'S BEEN DIAGNOST WITH DIABETIES FOR A WHILE AND SHE IS NOT GETTING ANY BETTER SHE HAS LOST ALL HER TEETH ALREADY AND NOW HER LEGS ARE HURTING HER SO ALL I ASK FOR IS A LIL PRAYER FOR MY MOMS HEALING I KNOW SHE WILL WIN THIS BUT PRAYERS DONT HURT THE NEED. THANK YOU ALL IM NOT ALL THEIR RIGHT NOW SO INCASE YOU CALL ME AND I DONT PICK UP DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL ITS JUST BEEN HARD FOR ME THIS COUPLE OF DAYS THE DEVILS TRYING TO WIN THIS BATTLE BUT IN JESUS NAME HE IS DEFEATED THANK YOU ALL FOR ANY PRAYERS.
> *


I FEEL FOR YOU HOMIE MY MOM HAD IT FOR OVER 20 YEARS AND IT SUCKED.


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"CONSTANT PRAISE"

THROUGH HIM THEN,LET US CONTINUALLY OFFER UP A SACRIFICE OF PRAISE TO GOD,THAT IS,THE FRUIT OF LIPS THAT GIVE THANKS TO HIS NAME. HEBREWS 13:15 AMEN PRAISE YOU FATHER WE GIVE YOU GLORY IN JESUS NAME AMEN


----------



## servant of christ

TRY TO MAKE IT OUT TO THIS OUTREACH


----------



## bigshod

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN

DID YOU ALL LOST YOUR FAITH WE USE TO BE AT THE TOP OF THIS FORUM NOW WE FALL WAY BACK TO PAGE FIVE? COME ON PEOPLE LETS SAVE SOME LIVES  TO THE TOP FOR JESUS


----------



## God's Son2

whats up yall, i need prayer, the devils are alive and running strong on this website, please pray that the Lord would give me courage and boldness to be his voice in this dark time, thank you and i will do the same for you. ps God bless, and remember Jesus could come back right now.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 23 2007, 12:29 PM~8161681
> *DID YOU ALL LOST YOUR FAITH WE USE TO BE AT THE TOP OF THIS FORUM NOW WE FALL WAY BACK TO PAGE FIVE? COME ON PEOPLE LETS SAVE SOME LIVES   TO THE TOP FOR JESUS
> *


TTT
:angel:


----------



## G2G_Al

Remember..

Be a walking Testimony!!! 

People may doubt what you say, but when they see you live it... That is a differant story!!!


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR JESUS


----------



## God's Son2

bein a christian is where its at, and you can believe on dat. once i had a broken heart and then the Lord came in and gave me a new start. yes i'm fill with the Holy Ghost, you cant tell, i brag about the LORD the most. and for all you sinners out there in Lay it Low land, God wants you more than uncle sam. peace, my lil brothers, black, white, yellow and brown and always remember, our Lord Jesus is coming to your town............................................................................I :worship: you Lord


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 6 2007, 08:35 PM~8251353
> *bein a christian is where its at, and you can believe on dat. once i had a broken heart and then the Lord came in and gave me a new start. yes i'm fill with the Holy Ghost, you cant tell, i brag about the LORD the most. and for all you sinners out there in Lay it Low land, God wants you more than uncle sam. peace, my lil brothers, black, white, yellow and brown and always remember, our Lord Jesus is coming to your town............................................................................I :worship: you Lord
> *



*Amen Brother*....i know i've been of for a while i had some things to take care of but i'm back.....:biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman

WUZ UP MY CHRISTIAN HOMIES?


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Jul 7 2007, 08:03 AM~8253241
> *WUZ UP MY CHRISTIAN HOMIES?
> *


nothing much just chillin enjoying the beautiful day that the Lord gave us today...


----------



## FORGIVEN

LORD I LIFT YOUR NAME ON HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 7 2007, 11:58 AM~8253595
> *nothing much just chillin enjoying the beautiful day that the Lord gave us today...
> *


HERES A NICE PIC........


----------



## G2G_Al

I don't know how many of you know "Cricket" from Los Angeles aka Sancho on LIL, he has had a stroke and is in the hospital. I spoke with him last night he said he is in a lot of pain and can't walk or properly move his arms. He said he is like a kid again having to learn to walk and get around. PLease keep him in prayer, we are having a benefit cruise night and hop for his family to help support them finacial while he is trying to get back on his feet. You can check out the post in events if you would like to attend. He also has some other health concern that make this difficult for him. So please Pray for him and his family through this trying time..
Thanks
Alex


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 8 2007, 08:31 AM~8258553
> *I don't know how many of you know "Cricket" from Los Angeles aka Sancho on LIL, he has had a stroke and is in the hospital.  I spoke with him last night he said he is in a lot of pain and can't walk or properly move his arms.  He said he is like a kid again having to learn to walk and get around.  PLease keep him in prayer, we are having a benefit cruise night and hop for his family to help support them finacial while he is trying to get back on his feet.  You can check out the post in events if you would like to attend.  He also has some other health concern that make this difficult for him.  So please Pray for him and his family through this trying time..
> Thanks
> Alex
> *


WE WILL KEEP HIM IN OUR PRAYERS ,I WILL BRING IT UP ON THE MENS FELLOWSHIP STUDIES..... :angel: 
STAY STRONG SANCHO ,GOD BLESS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 8 2007, 08:31 AM~8258553
> *I don't know how many of you know "Cricket" from Los Angeles aka Sancho on LIL, he has had a stroke and is in the hospital.  I spoke with him last night he said he is in a lot of pain and can't walk or properly move his arms.  He said he is like a kid again having to learn to walk and get around.  PLease keep him in prayer, we are having a benefit cruise night and hop for his family to help support them finacial while he is trying to get back on his feet.  You can check out the post in events if you would like to attend.  He also has some other health concern that make this difficult for him.  So please Pray for him and his family through this trying time..
> Thanks
> Alex
> *


TELL SANCHO I SAID HE'LL OUT RIDING WITH US AGAIN SOON!!!!!!!! I'M LIFTING HIM UP NOW IN PRAYER!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

HELLO MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS I HAD A REALITY CHECK YESTURDAY
IVE BEEN DISTRACTED FOR SOME WHILE BUT IM BACK IN FULL AFFECT 
I LIVE FOR JESUS AND ONLY HIM WILL SAVE MY SOUL I LOVE HIM!!!!!!!!
GOD BLESS YOU ALL FAMILY


----------



## King Daddy

How yall doin bro's. I'm the President of Incorruptibles c.c.c., out of Seguin, Tejas. Brand new club, lookin for anyone intrested in membership.


----------



## EVANASTY

HELL RYDERS


----------



## FORGIVEN

MY REEDEMER LIVES......... I SPOKE WITH HIM THIS MORNING......

I DECIDED TO GO FULL TIME NOW FAMILY, IM TRYING TO SAVE All 
MY FRIENDS AND PREACH THE WORD OF GOD TO EVERYBODY


----------



## FORGIVEN

VERY RARELY WILL ANYONE DIE FOR A RIGHTEOUS MAN,THOUGH FOR A GOOD MAN SOMEONE MIGHT POSSIBLY DARE TO DIE. BUT GOD DEMONSTRATES HIS OWN LOVE FOR US IN THIS: WHILE WE WERE STILL SINNERS CHRIST DIED FOR US. AMEN THE LORD SEND HIS ONLY SON TO DIE FOR US AND WE STILL SIN?
WE SHOULD BE LOVING EACH OTHER IN THE LORDS EYES BUT WE CANT EVEN DO THAT. I REALLY WANT TO GET TO KNOW ALL OF YOU ON A ONE ON ONE BASIS
IF ANYBODY IS WILLIN PM I LOVE YOU ALL


----------



## FORGIVEN

I LOVE JESUS CHRIST  
TTT
THESE ARE SOME OF MY CARS DEDICATED TO MY LORD AND SAVIOR

ARMAGEDDON








FORGIVEN








AND NOW THE NEW PROJECT
"RESURRECTED"


----------



## G2G_Al

Life is a long journey homie, learn to run the race with endurance!!! Keep up the good work and remember it's not falling that's the problem it's staying down!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 10 2007, 09:53 PM~8279754
> *Life is a long journey homie, learn to run the race with endurance!!!  Keep up the good work and remember it's not falling that's the problem it's staying down!!!
> *


PRAISE GOD FOR THOSE WORDS BROTHER THEE END IS NEAR THESE DAYS ARE BEING COUNTED BROTHER I NEED TO REACH EVERYBODY SO WE CAN BE SAFE


----------



## G2G_Al

*Therefore, my beloved brethren, be steadfast, immovable, always abounding in the work of the Lord, knowing that your labor is not in vain in the Lord. 1 Cor 15:58 *


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave: Christian Clubs


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 11 2007, 09:46 PM~8288773
> *:wave: Christian Clubs
> *


WHATS UP KUSTOMBUILDER ,HOW'S IT GOING BRO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

"If you will only obey me and let me help you, then you will have plenty." Is. 1:19


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 12 2007, 01:57 AM~8290279
> *WHATS UP KUSTOMBUILDER ,HOW'S IT GOING BRO
> *


not to bad thank you.
check out our banner :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8287618


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

and He holds the keys to both heaven and hell.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by thecandyman+Jul 12 2007, 01:53 PM~8293597-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thecandyman_@Jul 12 2007, 01:55 PM~8293607
> *and He holds the keys to both heaven and hell.
> *


looks nice :thumbsup: i hope my fellow christian brothers are having a nice day


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Jul 8 2007, 09:30 AM~8258548
> *HERES A NICE PIC........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



and heres another nice pic for you


----------



## servant of christ

Psalm 32
1 Blessed is he 
whose transgressions are forgiven, 
whose sins are covered. 

2 Blessed is the man 
whose sin the LORD does not count against him 
and in whose spirit is no deceit. 

3 When I kept silent, 
my bones wasted away 
through my groaning all day long. 

4 For day and night 
your hand was heavy upon me; 
my strength was sapped 
as in the heat of summer. 
Selah 

5 Then I acknowledged my sin to you 
and did not cover up my iniquity. 
I said, "I will confess 
my transgressions to the LORD "—
and you forgave 
the guilt of my sin. 
Selah


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THE FERN AND THE BAMBOO



One day I decided to quit.... I quit my job, my relationship, my

Spirituality..... I wanted to quit my life. I went to the woods to have
one

last talk with God.

"God", I said. "Can you give me one good reason not to quit?" 

His answer surprised me...

"Look around", He said. "Do you see the fern and the bamboo?"

"Yes", I replied.

"When I planted the fern and the bamboo seeds, I took very good care 
of

them. I gave them light.

I gave them water. The fern quickly grew from the earth. Its brilliant
green

covered the floor.

Yet nothing came from the bamboo seed. But I did not quit on the 
bamboo.


In the second year the Fern grew more vibrant and plentiful. And
again,

nothing came from the bamboo seed. But I did not quit on the bamboo".


He said. "In the third year, there was still nothing from the bamboo 
seed.

But I would not quit.

In the fourth year, again, there was nothing from the bamboo seed. But
I

would not quit.

He said. "Then in the fifth year a tiny sprout emerged from the earth. 

Compared to the fern it was seemingly small and insignificant.

But just 6 months later the bamboo rose to over 100 feet tall. It had
spent

the five years growing roots. Those roots made it strong and gave it 
what it

needed to survive. I would not give any of my creations a challenge it
could

not handle."

He said to me. "Did you know, my child, that all this time you have
been

struggling, you have actually been growing roots. I would not quit on 
the

bamboo. I will never quit on you. Don't compare yourself to others."

He said. "The bamboo had a different purpose than the fern, yet, they
both

make the forest beautiful." 

"Your time will come," God said to me. "You will rise high!"

"How high should I rise?" I asked.

"How high will the bamboo rise?" He asked in return.

"As high as it can?" I questioned. 

"Yes." He said, "Give me glory by rising as high as you can."





Never regret a day in your life.

Good days give you Happiness.

Bad days give you Experiences.

Both are essential to life.

Happiness keeps you Sweet,

Trials keep you Strong,

Sorrows keep you Human,

Failures keep you Humble,

Success keeps you Glowing,

But Only God keeps you going! 

Have a great day! The Son is shining!!



"God determines who walks into your life...it's up to you to decide who
you

Let walk away, who you let stay, and who you refuse to let go." 

So let's not get tired of doing what is good. At just the right time
we
will reap a harvest of blessing if we don't give up. *Gal. 6:9 (TL)


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 13 2007, 10:39 AM~8301064
> *THE FERN AND THE BAMBOO
> One day I decided to quit.... I quit my job, my relationship, my
> 
> Spirituality..... I wanted to quit my life. I went to the woods to have
> one
> 
> last talk with God.
> 
> "God", I said. "Can you give me one good reason not to quit?"
> 
> His answer surprised me...
> 
> "Look around", He said. "Do you see the fern and the bamboo?"
> 
> "Yes", I replied.
> 
> "When I planted the fern and the bamboo seeds, I took very good care
> of
> 
> them. I gave them light.
> 
> I gave them water. The fern quickly grew from the earth. Its brilliant
> green
> 
> covered the floor.
> 
> Yet nothing came from the bamboo seed. But I did not quit on the
> bamboo.
> In the second year the Fern grew more vibrant and plentiful. And
> again,
> 
> nothing came from the bamboo seed. But I did not quit on the bamboo".
> He said. "In the third year, there was still nothing from the bamboo
> seed.
> 
> But I would not quit.
> 
> In the fourth year, again, there was nothing from the bamboo seed. But
> I
> 
> would not quit.
> 
> He said. "Then in the fifth year a tiny sprout emerged from the earth.
> 
> Compared to the fern it was seemingly small and insignificant.
> 
> But just 6 months later the bamboo rose to over 100 feet tall. It had
> spent
> 
> the five years growing roots. Those roots made it strong and gave it
> what it
> 
> needed to survive. I would not give any of my creations a challenge it
> could
> 
> not handle."
> 
> He said to me. "Did you know, my child, that all this time you have
> been
> 
> struggling, you have actually been growing roots. I would not quit on
> the
> 
> bamboo. I will never quit on you. Don't compare yourself to others."
> 
> He said. "The bamboo had a different purpose than the fern, yet, they
> both
> 
> make the forest beautiful."
> 
> "Your time will come," God said to me. "You will rise high!"
> 
> "How high should I rise?" I asked.
> 
> "How high will the bamboo rise?" He asked in return.
> 
> "As high as it can?" I questioned.
> 
> "Yes." He said, "Give me glory by rising as high as you can."
> Never regret a day in your life.
> 
> Good days give you Happiness.
> 
> Bad days give you Experiences.
> 
> Both are essential to life.
> 
> Happiness keeps you Sweet,
> 
> Trials keep you Strong,
> 
> Sorrows keep you Human,
> 
> Failures keep you Humble,
> 
> Success keeps you Glowing,
> 
> But Only God keeps you going!
> 
> Have a great day! The Son is shining!!
> "God determines who walks into your life...it's up to you to decide who
> you
> 
> Let walk away, who you let stay, and who you refuse to let go."
> 
> So let's not get tired of doing what is good. At just the right time
> we
> will reap a harvest of blessing if we don't give up.  *Gal. 6:9 (TL)
> *


THAT WAS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## autopartman

Any Christian brothers car clubs in san antonio? yo i feel like i am the only one out there 
with 13's out here ,would enjoy having fellowship with some other peeps :cheesy:
ok GOD BLESS EVERY ONE !


----------



## autopartman

luke 12:35

"Be dressed ready for service and keep your lamps burning, 36like men waiting for their master to return from a wedding banquet, so that when he comes and knocks they can immediately open the door for him.


----------



## NIMSTER64

just stoping by to say hello and God bless everyone.I have been attending church sevice every sunday and it has been filling my heart with joy.and making me realise the bad I was doing.I want to thank everyonje for the prayers they have been keeping me going along with the faith I have in my lord.Please continue to keep me and my family in your prayers.God bless and I will see you all soon in the streets of gold.Praise you lord almighty.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 12 2007, 03:07 PM~8090505
> *GOD WANTED ME TO TELL YOU...
> 
> Everything that is going wrong in your life today shall be well with you
> this year. No matter how much your enemies try this year, "they will not"
> succeed. You have been destined to make it and you shall surely achieve
> all your goals this year. For the remaining months of this year (2007),
> all your agonies will be diverted and victory and prosperity will be
> incoming in abundance. Today God has confirmed the end of your sufferings, sorrows, and pains because HE that sits on the throne has remembered you.
> He has taken away the hardships and given you JOY. He will never let you down.
> I knocked at heaven's door this morning, God asked me... "My child! What can I do for you?" And I said, "Father, please protect and bless the person reading this message"... God smiled and answered... Request granted.
> "A cheerful heart is good medicine" (Proverbs 17:22)
> *


AMEN.


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## autopartman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga8nEj3sZWU


----------



## autopartman

Good morning every one ! have a blessed day :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Jul 16 2007, 07:03 AM~8317550
> *Good morning every one ! have a blessed day  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## servant of christ

TTT FOR OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST AND SAVIOR  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Morning.. :angel:


----------



## autopartman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhx8FHYBs


----------



## autopartman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x11WxhP8FTw


----------



## autopartman

something to praise JESUS about :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
"He who sows sparingly will also reap sparingly, and he who sows bountifully will also reap bountifully." 2 Cor. 9:6


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"CONTENTED IN HIM"

THE LORD GIVES STRENGTH TO HIS PEOPLE;THE LORD BLESSES HIS PEOPLE WITH PEACE. PSALMS 29:11


----------



## servant of christ

WHATS UP MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS.I WOULD LIKE FOR ALL OF YOU TO KEEP MY SISTER IN YOUR PRAYERS,HER NAME IS BLANCA SHE WAS PUT ON LIFE SOPPORT TODAY ,THANKS GOD BLESS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 30 2007, 10:53 PM~8433493
> *WHATS UP MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS.I WOULD LIKE FOR ALL OF YOU TO KEEP MY SISTER IN YOUR PRAYERS,HER NAME IS BLANCA SHE WAS PUT ON LIFE SOPPORT TODAY ,THANKS GOD BLESS
> *


I John 4:4


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"EXTREME CHANGES"

THEN HE SAID TO THEM ALL "IF ANYONE WANTS TO COME WITH ME,HE MUST DENY HIMSELF,TAKE UP HIS CROSS DAILY AND FOLLOW ME" LUKE 9:23 AMEN


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 30 2007, 10:53 PM~8433493
> *WHATS UP MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS.I WOULD LIKE FOR ALL OF YOU TO KEEP MY SISTER IN YOUR PRAYERS,HER NAME IS BLANCA SHE WAS PUT ON LIFE SOPPORT TODAY ,THANKS GOD BLESS
> *


How's your sister????


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:48 AM~8436984
> *MESSAGE OF THE DAY
> 
> "EXTREME CHANGES"
> 
> THEN HE SAID TO THEM ALL "IF ANYONE WANTS TO COME WITH ME,HE MUST DENY HIMSELF,TAKE UP HIS CROSS DAILY AND FOLLOW ME"  LUKE 9:23  AMEN
> *


Hey Edwin, were you at G2G, I think we meet briefly.... Next time, I'll try not being so busy......

Sorry Homie if that was you.....


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"DURING DARK DAYS"

I HAVE HEARD YOUR PRAYER, I HAVE SEEN YOUR TEARS; SURELY I WILL HEAL YOU. 2 KINGS 20:5 
THATS RIGHT MY PEOPLE THE LORD WILL HEAL ALL OUR PROBLEMS GIVE HIM ALL TO HIM HE WILL TAKE CARE OF THEM. AINT NO BIG ENOUGH PROPLEM HE CANT FIX TRUST IN HIM.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 31 2007, 09:55 PM~8442437
> *How's your sister????
> *


she is not good ,michine helping her breath,had my pastor go to the hospital and pray over her ,please continiul to pray for her . 
:angel: :angel:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
"I have learned to be content in whatever circumstances I am." Phil. 4:11


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels




----------



## autopartman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfa_FAYvbWY just some songs my girlfriend sings at church for the old school chicanos :yes:


----------



## autopartman

yo servant we will keep her in prayer :angel:


----------



## autopartman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu4P43M2WRk


----------



## autopartman

KNOW THESE FACTS?


I SURE DIDN'T TILL NOW. IT MAKES YOU THINK!

Death is certain but the Bible speaks about untimely death!

Make a personal reflection about this.....

Very interesting, read until the end.....
It is written in the Bible (Galatians 6:7):

"Be not deceived; God is not mocked:
for whatsoever a man soweth, 
that shall he also reap.

Here are some menand women 
who mocked God :

JohnLennon (Singer):

Some years before, during his interview with an American
Magazine, he said: 

"Christianity will end, it will disappear. 
I do not have to argue about
that. I am certain.

Jesus was ok, but his subjects were too simple, Today we are
more famous than Him" (1966).

Lennon,after saying that the Beatles were more famous than Jesus
Christ, was shot six times.

Tancredo Neves (President of Brazil ): 
During the Presidential campaign, he said if he got 500,000
votes from his party, not even God would remove him from
Presidency.

Sure he got the votes, but he got sick a day before being
made President, then he died. 

Cazuza (Bi-sexual Brazilian composer, singer and poet):


During A show in Canecio ( Rio de Janeiro ), 

while smoking his cigarette, he puffed out some smoke into
the air and said: "God, that's for you."

He died at the age of 32 of AIDS in a horrible manner.

The man who built the Titanic

After the construction of Titanic, a reporter asked him how
safe the Titanic would be.

With an ironic tone he said: 
"Not even God can sink it"

The result: I think you all know what happened to the Titanic
................................

Marilyn Monroe (Actress)

She was visited by Billy Graham during a presentation of a
show. 
He said the Spirit of God had sent him to preach to her. 
After hearing what the Preacher had to say, she said: 
"I don't need your Jesus".

A week later, she was found dead in her apartment . 

Bon Scott (Singer) 
The ex-vocalist of the AC/DC. On one of his 1979 songs he
sang: 
"Don't stop me, I'm going down all the way, down the
highway to hell".

On the 19th of February 1980, Bon Scott was found dead, he had
been choked by his own vomit.

Campinas (IN 2005)
In Campinas, Brazil a group of friends, drunk, went to pick up a
friend.....
The mother accompanied her to the car and was so worried
about the drunkenness of her friends and she said to the
daughter holding her hand, who was already seated in the car:

"My Daughter, Go With God And May He Protect You.."
She responded: "Only If He (God) Travels In The Trunk,
Cause Inside Here.....It's Already Full "

Hours later, news came by that they had been involved in a
fatal accident, everyone had died,
the car could not be recognized what type of car it had been,
but surprisingly, the trunk was intact.

The police said there was no way the trunk could have remained
intact.To their surprise, inside the trunk was a crate of eggs,
none was broken .

Christine Hewitt (Jamaican Journalist and entertainer) said
the Bible (Word of God) was the worst book ever written.

In June 2006 she was found burnt beyond recognition in her
motor vehicle .

Many more important people have forgotten that there is no other
name that was given so much authority as the name of Jesus.

Many have died, but only Jesus died and rose again, and he is
still alive .

"Jesus" 

P.S: If it was a joke, you would have sent it to everyone. So
are you going to have courage to send this?.

I have done my part, Jesus said 

"If you are embarrassed about me,

I will also be embarrassed about you before my father."

You are my 8 in 8 seconds. I am not breaking this. No way!

I'M TOLD THIS WORKS!!!!! Bishop T.D. Jakes "8 Second
Prayer." Just repeat this prayer and see how God moves!! 

"Lord, I love you and I need you, come into my heart, and
bless me, my family, my home, and my friends, in Jesus' name.
Amen."

Pass this message to 8 people {EXCEPT YOU AND ME}. You will
receive a miracle tomorrow. I Hope that you don't ignore and let
God bless you.


----------



## FORGIVEN

MESSAGE OF THE DAY

"GOD KNOWS... AND CARES"

AS FOR MYSELF, I DO NOT CAREIF I AM JUDGED BY YOU OR BY ANY HUMAN COURT. I DO NOT EVEN JUDGE MYSELF. I KNOW OF NO WRONG I HAVE DONE, BUT THIS DOES NOT MAKE ME RIGHT BEFORE THE LORD. THE LORD IS THE ONE WHO JUDGES ME. 1 CORINTHIANS 4:3-4


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Jul 15 2007, 09:35 PM~8314938
> *Any Christian brothers car clubs in san antonio? yo i feel like i am the only one out there
> with 13's out here ,would enjoy having fellowship with some other peeps  :cheesy:
> ok GOD BLESS EVERY ONE !
> *



I'm inSeguin. A stones throw away PM me bro.


----------



## Guest

Hey, Trying to Help Out A Friend with Her Topic. She
needs Peeps and Firme Cars to Help out for this Show.
Can also Contact at: myspace.com/latinagearstreetteam

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8548895


----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

How's your day going? Facing any obstacles or mountains in your life? If so, here's an important life principle that's been a great help to me through the years.

Facing Life's Mountains: 
Don't speak to the mountain. speak to God ABOUT the mountain you are facing!!

Victory Verse of the Week
"He overturns the mountains..." Job 28:9 (additional verses: Zech. 4:7; Mark 11:22,23)


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
". the battle is not yours, but God's!" 2 Chronicles 20:15


----------



## ArnGar

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 31 2007, 10:11 AM~8686136
> *Victory Verse of the Week
> ". the battle is not yours, but God's!"  2 Chronicles 20:15
> *


Amen... now if I can only remember in the battle.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Aug 31 2007, 10:12 AM~8686149
> *Amen... now if I can only remember in the battle.
> *


WHATS UP BRO.ITS HARD SOME TIME WHEN THE ENEMY COMES AFTER YOU AND ATTACS .BUT ONE THING SHOULD COME TO OUR MIND IS ALWAYS THANK JESUS AND SAY I KNOW YOU WILL HELP ME THROUGH IT.WE GET ATTACK
BECAUSE THE ANEMY KNOWS WE ARE CHILDREN OF GOD.AMEN


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Aug 31 2007, 11:57 AM~8686411-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP BRO.ITS HARD SOME TIME WHEN THE ENEMY COMES AFTER YOU AND ATTACS .BUT ONE THING SHOULD COME TO OUR MIND IS ALWAYS THANK JESUS AND SAY I KNOW YOU WILL HELP ME THROUGH IT.WE GET ATTACK
> BECAUSE THE ANEMY KNOWS WE ARE CHILDREN OF GOD.AMEN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G2G_Al_@Aug 29 2007, 07:59 PM~8673857
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 31 2007, 10:59 AM~8686424
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP BRO .HOPE TO SEE YOU ON UP COMMING SHOWS,AND CRUISE NIGHTS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 31 2007, 01:25 PM~8687056
> *WHAT UP BRO .HOPE TO SEE YOU ON UP COMMING SHOWS,AND CRUISE NIGHTS
> *


im hoping i can make it too.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 31 2007, 12:28 PM~8687076
> *im hoping i can make it too.
> *


IM GOIN TO TRY AT LEASE TO MAKE SOME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

LET IT RIEGN!!!!!!! HIS GLORY OVER US VICRTORY


----------



## Maverick




----------



## NIMSTER64

*I knelt to pray but not for long, 
I had too much to do. 
I had to hurry and get to work 
For bills would soon be due. 
So I knelt and said a hurried prayer, 
And jumped up off my knees. 
My Christian duty was now done 
My soul could rest at ease..... 
All day long I had no time 
To spread a word of cheer 
No time to speak of Christ to friends, 
They'd laugh at me I'd fear. 
No time, no time, too much to do, 
That was my constant cry, 
No time to give to souls in need 
But at last the time, t he time to die. 
I went before the Lord, 
I came, I stood with downcast eyes. 
For in his hands God! held a book; 
It was the book of life. 
God looked into his book and said 
"Your name I cannot find 
I once was going to write it down... 
But never found the time" *


----------



## NIMSTER64

*
If God brings you to it, He will bring you through it. 
Happy moments, praise God. 
Difficult moments, seek God. 
Quiet moments, worship God. 
Painful moments, trust God. 
Every moment, thank God. 

*


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 6 2007, 11:11 AM~8729453
> *
> If God brings you to it, He will bring you through it.
> Happy moments, praise God.
> Difficult moments, seek God.
> Quiet moments, worship God.
> Painful moments, trust God.
> Every moment, thank God.
> 
> 
> *


  nice


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Streets Of Gold Lowrider Club in Miami Checking in.....

we are 5 members in and not looking to be a huge club but to be a strong club...

here are some club pics...
















heres my 2006 Ford Ranger "Ridin On Faith"









bikes


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 9 2007, 06:14 PM~8753120
> *Streets Of Gold Lowrider Club in Miami Checking in.....
> 
> we are 5 members in and not looking to be a huge club but to be a strong club...
> 
> here are some club pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my 2006 Ford Ranger "Ridin On Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 9 2007, 06:14 PM~8753120
> *Streets Of Gold Lowrider Club in Miami Checking in.....
> 
> we are 5 members in and not looking to be a huge club but to be a strong club...
> 
> *


Welcome Brother!! That is a great name, Keep the faith bro!! God is looking for strong brothers in the faith to preach his word by action not words!!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Jul 15 2007, 08:35 PM~8314938
> *Any Christian brothers car clubs in san antonio? yo i feel like i am the only one out there
> with 13's out here ,would enjoy having fellowship with some other peeps  :cheesy:
> ok GOD BLESS EVERY ONE !
> *


Don't have a club, just got my car, but am a Christian living in San Antonio.


----------



## LA4YA

are there any christian car clubs in san deigo


----------



## FORGIVEN

UP FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 10 2007, 08:02 PM~8760678
> *UP FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST
> *


x2


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 11 2007, 09:17 AM~8765140
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## servant of christ

X4


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 9 2007, 06:14 PM~8753120
> *Streets Of Gold Lowrider Club in Miami Checking in.....
> 
> we are 5 members in and not looking to be a huge club but to be a strong club...
> 
> here are some club pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my 2006 Ford Ranger "Ridin On Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick

I would like to ask for everyone to stand in agreement with me for healing in my back. I'm 30 and have been diagnosed with a degenerative disk and a protruding disk in my back. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Maverick




----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 11 2007, 09:21 PM~8771036
> *I would like to ask for everyone to stand in agreement with me for healing in my back. I'm 30 and have been diagnosed with a degenerative disk and a protruding disk in my back. Thank you in advance.
> *


Your in our prayers Homie!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

Flyer to a show in the SFV


----------



## fairydust87

ttt
good morning everybody :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 19 2007, 07:44 AM~8822781
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 19 2007, 07:06 AM~8822857
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


How's it going girl??? 

Our associate Pastor is a Rocha........ :0


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 19 2007, 09:15 AM~8823202
> *How's it going girl???
> 
> Our associate Pastor is a Rocha........ :0
> *


not to bad just here being bored at work....you know how it is :biggrin: just waiting for payday

That's crazy i wonder if he's related to me


----------



## fairydust87

ttt


----------



## fairydust87

where is everybody???? :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
"Don't let the excitement of youth cause you to forget your Creator. Honor him in your youth before you grow old and no longer enjoy living." Eccl. 12:1

Did you read that??! "...you grow old and no longer enjoy living???" In life, aging is not an option, but enjoying life is. Solomon also said. "To enjoy. and accept what life brings you, is indeed a gift from God." Eccl. 5:19

Enjoy today. In fact, enjoy life! No matter what age or pressures you may be facing. And take time to pray. remember, somebody out there has it far worse off than you do.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 21 2007, 09:51 AM~8840010
> *Victory Verse of the Week
> "Don't let the excitement of youth cause you to forget your Creator. Honor him in your youth before you grow old and no longer enjoy living."  Eccl. 12:1
> 
> Did you read that??! "...you grow old and no longer enjoy living???"  In life, aging is not an option, but enjoying life is. Solomon also said. "To enjoy. and accept what life brings you, is indeed a gift from God." Eccl. 5:19
> 
> Enjoy today. In fact, enjoy life!  No matter what age or pressures you may be facing. And take time to pray. remember, somebody out there has it far worse off than you do.
> *



amen :angel:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 21 2007, 10:51 AM~8840010
> *Victory Verse of the Week
> "Don't let the excitement of youth cause you to forget your Creator. Honor him in your youth before you grow old and no longer enjoy living."  Eccl. 12:1
> 
> Did you read that??! "...you grow old and no longer enjoy living???"  In life, aging is not an option, but enjoying life is. Solomon also said. "To enjoy. and accept what life brings you, is indeed a gift from God." Eccl. 5:19
> 
> Enjoy today. In fact, enjoy life!  No matter what age or pressures you may be facing. And take time to pray. remember, somebody out there has it far worse off than you do.
> *


very true indeed bro. To bad the only reason King Solomon did not enjoy his old age was due to the fact he bacame engulfed in entertaining the needs of all of his wifes' crazy foreign gods'.  Us on the other had have a reason to enjoy life even unto graduation. Abraham lived a LONG full life in Gods promises as did Job. WE serve that same God.


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave: Christian Clubs


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 21 2007, 09:51 AM~8840010
> *Victory Verse of the Week
> "Don't let the excitement of youth cause you to forget your Creator. Honor him in your youth before you grow old and no longer enjoy living."  Eccl. 12:1
> 
> Did you read that??! "...you grow old and no longer enjoy living???"  In life, aging is not an option, but enjoying life is. Solomon also said. "To enjoy. and accept what life brings you, is indeed a gift from God." Eccl. 5:19
> 
> Enjoy today. In fact, enjoy life!  No matter what age or pressures you may be facing. And take time to pray. remember, somebody out there has it far worse off than you do.
> *


AMEN BROTHER VERY WELL SAID


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 24 2007, 09:25 PM~8863796
> *AMEN BROTHER VERY WELL SAID
> *


Hey Edwin, how the car?? Don't let the devil bring you down!! I know you were pissed.... remember "be angry, but sin not..." 

I am glad you did not catch the person... It would have been hard to turn the other cheek....

Stay down Homie...


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 24 2007, 09:34 AM~8858540
> *:wave: Christian Clubs
> *



What's up Homie!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 24 2007, 10:49 PM~8864041
> *Hey Edwin, how the car??  Don't let the devil bring you down!!  I know you were pissed....  remember "be angry, but sin not..."
> 
> I am glad you did not catch the person...  It would have been hard to turn the other cheek....
> 
> Stay down Homie...
> 
> 
> *


AMEN BROTHER MY FAITH IS STRONG BROTHER, THANK YOU FOR THOSE WORDS  AND YOUR RIGHT IT WOULD OF BEEN HARD TO TURN THE CHEEK


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
"One day in your courts is better than a thousand outside. I would rather be a doorkeeper in the house of my God than dwell in the tents of the wicked." Psalm 84:10

In this verse the writer is saying he doesn't care what the world offers, he just wants to make sure of one thing - that he makes it to heaven. Because of CHRIST alone - we make it!! We've got something far greater than a game to cheer about, don't we. heaven!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 24 2007, 10:50 PM~8864051
> *What's up Homie!!!!
> *


chillin.trying to work on the car.


----------



## fairydust87

ttt please :biggrin:


----------



## ArnGar

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Sep 26 2007, 10:21 PM~8878105
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by ArnGar+Sep 26 2007, 09:21 PM~8878105-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-knightsgirl19_@Sep 27 2007, 06:33 AM~8879722
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## PlaqueWerkz

This is Mark from PlaqueWerkz. As alot of you know my Dad died of Cancer 2 1/2 years ago. On what would have beem my Dad's 72 birthday July 11th my Mother found out she has cancer also. I would like your prayers for her as she is having surgery to remove a big part of it today. Thank you in advance and I will post you all and let you know what the final results are.


----------



## King Daddy

Our prayers are with you and yours bro.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 27 2007, 11:20 AM~8881063
> *Our prayers are with you and yours bro.
> *



x2 :angel:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by PlaqueWerkz_@Sep 27 2007, 08:41 AM~8880372
> *This is Mark from PlaqueWerkz. As alot of you know my Dad died of Cancer 2 1/2 years ago. On what would have beem my Dad's 72 birthday July 11th my Mother found out she has cancer also. I would like your prayers for her as she is having surgery to remove a big part of it today. Thank you in advance and I will post you all and let you know what the final results are.
> *


Acts 3:16
By faith in the name of Jesus, this man whom you see and know was made strong. It is Jesus' name and the faith that comes through him that has given this complete healing to him, as you can all see.

Isaiah 53:5 
But he was pierced for our transgressions, he was crushed for our iniquities; the punishment that brought us peace was upon him, and by his wounds we are healed. 

Mark 5:34 
He said to her, "Daughter, your faith has healed you. Go in peace and be freed from your suffering."


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PlaqueWerkz_@Sep 27 2007, 10:41 AM~8880372
> *This is Mark from PlaqueWerkz. As alot of you know my Dad died of Cancer 2 1/2 years ago. On what would have beem my Dad's 72 birthday July 11th my Mother found out she has cancer also. I would like your prayers for her as she is having surgery to remove a big part of it today. Thank you in advance and I will post you all and let you know what the final results are.
> *


wow Mark sorry to hear that homie.pray bro we will be praying


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 11 2007, 11:21 PM~8771036
> *I would like to ask for everyone to stand in agreement with me for healing in my back. I'm 30 and have been diagnosed with a degenerative disk and a protruding disk in my back. Thank you in advance.
> *


how is your back doing?


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I need a miricle to happen in the next three weeks  the banks want to forclose on my house cus I was one moth late and I need to sell this house quick.only God can make this happen.I know I should not be asking for those kinds of things but I am venting a lil.but please help me prey.I know its selfish but I can't loose everything I have


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

just want to tell you guys...good am!

praise God for anohter day


----------



## GHOST RIDER

I am a member of UCE - MIAMI and I am proud to say I am a man of God.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Oct 4 2007, 09:48 AM~8930485
> *I am a member of UCE - MIAMI and I am proud to say I am a man of God.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ArnGar

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Oct 4 2007, 09:48 AM~8930485
> *I am a member of UCE - MIAMI and I am proud to say I am a man of God.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 27 2007, 04:14 PM~8882195
> *wow Mark sorry to hear that homie.pray bro we will be praying
> *



x2


----------



## inchristweride1990

Hello to all the men and women of God on here. My name is Cody Robinson AKA INCHRISTWERIDE1990. I just wanted to say that It is good to see that there is some Godly people on here lowriding. And not just religous people but people serving Christ, and not the church. I wanted to extend my appreciation to all of you. Keep it up. And do not let the world, or them haters get you down. Turn to God in everything you do, and watch the blessings fall down upon you. You are all in my prayers. But If anyone has a certain need that they would like for me to pray for, or a need that they dont want everyone to know. Just PM and I will pray for you, and if you like ill give you my number so we can pray together. It says in the bible that when two or more are gatherd, God is in your company as well. 
I pray that God would Bless you and your loved ones this week.
I love all yall with the love of Christ
So remember take care, be safe, and put God first in everything you do.
Hit me up if you like on myspace its
www.myspace.com/314souljah
God Bless
Cody Robinson


----------



## PlaqueWerkz

Thanks to all your prayers and to you Al for the call. My Mom is doing well from the surgery and is home recovering. She goes back in to check to see if they removed all the cancer. It is a refreshing feeling knowing there are good lowriders out there in christ covering your back. AND AGAIN THANK YOU ALL.

YOUR FRIEND IN CHRIST,
MARK @ PLAQUEWERKZ


----------



## NIMSTER64

well this past sunday I acepted jesus into my heart.it felt great my knees got all weak and I made it to the front and I was a bit shaken but I chose jesus as my savior :biggrin:


----------



## Smooth Operator

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2007, 11:23 AM~8968664
> *well this past sunday I acepted jesus into my heart.it felt great my knees got all weak and I made it to the front and I was a bit shaken but I chose jesus as my savior :biggrin:
> *


Thats great homie, congrats! May good keep blessing us all!


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

sept 30 i got saved


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Oct 10 2007, 10:23 AM~8968664-->
> 
> 
> 
> well this past sunday I acepted jesus into my heart.it felt great my knees got all weak and I made it to the front and I was a bit shaken but I chose jesus as my savior :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG LUX_@Oct 10 2007, 07:22 PM~8972622
> *sept 30 i got saved
> *


Welcome to the Family!! Get plugged into your local chruch and don't let the devil fool you into going back!! Remember to be a light to the members in your club!! Don't let them make you feel like you made a mistake.... Look at all the riders in here from big clubs rep'n Christ... You could make it!! Be ready for the blessings!!
If you need anything PM me!!


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by PlaqueWerkz_@Oct 10 2007, 07:40 AM~8967640
> *Thanks to all your prayers and to you Al for the call. My Mom is doing well from the surgery and is home recovering. She goes back in to check to see if they removed all the cancer. It is a refreshing feeling knowing there are good lowriders out there in christ covering your back. AND AGAIN THANK YOU ALL.
> 
> YOUR FRIEND IN CHRIST,
> MARK @ PLAQUEWERKZ
> *


Glad to hear she is doing better!! We will continue to lift her up!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

HELLO MY BROTHERS TODAY I WOULD LIKE TO CELABRATE THE LIFE OF THIS BEAUTIFUL LIL GIRL "KELSEY BRIGGS" MAY SHE REST IN PEACE. SHES IN A BETTER PLACE NOW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SUfhI0POdU


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2007, 10:23 AM~8968664
> *well this past sunday I acepted jesus into my heart.it felt great my knees got all weak and I made it to the front and I was a bit shaken but I chose jesus as my savior :biggrin:
> *


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I GOT SAVED APRIL OF 2002 AFTER MOMS PASSED!! :biggrin: :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Blessings on you today. What I love about the Word of God is that just about each verse is rich in application and relevance for practical, positive and victorious living.

Victory Verse of the Week
"My soul finds rest in God alone; my salvation comes from Him. He alone is my rock and my salvation; He is my fortress, I will never be shaken." Psalm 62:1,2

Right now try taking about seven seconds and mentally identify what significant words stand out to you in this week's victory verses. There are a lot of them! Words like "soul, rest, God alone. rock, salvation, fortress, never be shaken."

What words stand out to you today? The words which mean most to you are almost always directly tied to what you are personally encountering in your life. I'm encouraged by the words IN GOD ALONE, and . NEVER BE SHAKEN. Ask the Lord to provide for you right now what you need based on these words of promise & assurance. 

May you be encouraged and mightily blessed today.


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 19 2007, 09:20 AM~9038740
> *Blessings on you today.  What I love about the Word of God is that just about each verse is rich in application and relevance for practical, positive and victorious living.
> 
> Victory Verse of the Week
> "My soul finds rest in God alone; my salvation comes from Him.  He alone is my rock and my salvation; He is my fortress, I will never be shaken." Psalm 62:1,2
> 
> Right now try taking about seven seconds and mentally identify what significant words stand out to you in this week's victory verses.  There are a lot of them!  Words like "soul, rest, God alone. rock, salvation, fortress, never be shaken."
> 
> What words stand out to you today?  The words which mean most to you are almost always directly tied to what you are personally encountering in your life.  I'm encouraged by the words IN GOD ALONE, and . NEVER BE SHAKEN.  Ask the Lord to provide for you right now what you need based on these words of promise & assurance.
> 
> May you be encouraged and mightily blessed today.
> *


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Oct 10 2007, 07:22 PM~8972622
> *sept 30 i got saved
> *



happy b-day


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

brethren

good morning, just wanted to wish you all a blessed day. A saying i learned this weekend

WHAT DOES BIBLE STAND FOR?
*B*asic *I*nstructions *B*efore *L*eaving *E*arth


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

GREETINGS, MY FRIENDS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

"I would have despaired, until I came into the house of the Lord." Psalm 73:16,17


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

well fellas its been confusing and i feel like I am on a guilt trip.everytime I open a beer I feel like I am being a hypocrit and i feel a lil guilty.also I decorate the front of the house for halloween and this year I felt weired doing it.but I don't know.what do you guys think?do you want to see what I did last year in front of the house? I have been working on it this year lil by lil and it is getting there but it is not my priority.is there a pastor here on lay it low?like a non denomination one,


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 25 2007, 09:28 PM~9086263
> *well fellas its been confusing and i feel like I am on a guilt trip.everytime I open a beer I feel like I am being a hypocrit and i feel a lil guilty.also I decorate the front of the house for halloween and this year I felt weired doing it.but I don't know.what do you guys think?do you want to see what I did last year in front of the house? I have been working on it this year lil by lil and it is getting there but it is not my priority.is there a pastor here on lay it low?like a non denomination one,
> *


It the Holy Spirit working in you.. As you grow in the Lord He starts to show you the areas that need improving...(in a sence), God is a gentleman, He will not knock you down and give you a list of rules (religion does that) as you change the things you do, you will find a blessing in them.. Remember God won't beat you up over mistakes, that the devils job, there is no condamnation to those in Christ.. Pray and seek and you will find!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 26 2007, 12:05 AM~9086845
> *It the Holy Spirit working in you..  As you grow in the Lord He starts to show you the areas that need improving...(in a sence), God is a gentleman, He will not knock you down and give you a list of rules (religion does that)  as you change the things you do, you will find a blessing in them..  Remember God won't beat you up over mistakes, that the devils job, there is no condamnation to those in Christ.. Pray and seek and you will find!!!
> *


amen i needed to hear that too thank you for those words my brother


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 25 2007, 11:11 PM~9086877
> *amen i needed to hear that too thank you for those words my brother
> *


They are Gods Words, we just need to keep them near when times of trouble come upon us..

Trust in the Lord with ALL your heart and lean not on your own understanding, acknowlage Him in all your ways and He WILL direct your path.. Prov. 3:5-6

Therefore my beloved brothern, be ye steadfast, unmovable, always abounding in the work of the Lord, for your work in the Lord and not in vain... I cor 15:58


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 26 2007, 12:25 AM~9086967
> *They are Gods Words, we just need to keep them near when times of trouble come upon us..
> 
> Trust in the Lord with ALL your heart and lean not on your own understanding, acknowlage Him in all your ways and He WILL direct your path.. Prov. 3:5-6
> 
> Therefore my beloved brothern, be ye steadfast, unmovable, always abounding in the work of the Lord, for your work in the Lord and not in vain... I cor 15:58
> *


AMEN THANKS AGAIN BROTHER YOU DONT KNOW HOW GOOD IT FEELS TO READ THOSE WORDS I WAS SLOWLY FALLING THRU LETTING MYSELF LIVE BY THE FLESH AND NOT BY FAITH BUT READING THIS WORDS GUIDED ME AND KNOCKED ALOT OF SENSE TO ME THANK YOU VERY MUCH MY BROTHER IN CHRIST


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 25 2007, 02:10 PM~9082359
> *GREETINGS, MY FRIENDS
> *


i see your fighting a war on off topic huh? its tuff being a christian everybody looks at you only when your doing wrong  but if your doing good "nothing" but you know i learned how to deal with that brother, and thats thru my lord because im going thru ruff times right now, i may be loosing my dad in a couple of days ive been dealing with my faith but im over here trying to focus on doing right instead of being with him bye his bed. see my dad is going thru 2 open heart serguries his vaines are cloged up and its hard for me to focus so i snap on anything im in a lot of pain right now i try not to show it but i blow up on the wrong people  i wont even answer my phone when my sister or brother call because i dont want to get any bad news i dont mean to bore you guys but i need to let it out of my system cause its hurting really bad ived never been told from my parents that they love me but i know they do its hard cause they worked all their lives to give us a better place and all we did was take it for grandit well just keep me on your prayers and my jefito too i love you guys cause i know you understand me....ohh and one of the guys in the club is having problems paying his bills so please pray that our lord will give him his needs.His under "jessdogg" here  god bless you all


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 25 2007, 10:28 PM~9086263
> *well fellas its been confusing and i feel like I am on a guilt trip.everytime I open a beer I feel like I am being a hypocrit and i feel a lil guilty.also I decorate the front of the house for halloween and this year I felt weired doing it.but I don't know.what do you guys think?do you want to see what I did last year in front of the house? I have been working on it this year lil by lil and it is getting there but it is not my priority.is there a pastor here on lay it low?like a non denomination one,
> *


were here for you nimster if you need anything just ask on here brother and pray about it  i learned its not upto us if its in his plan it will happen i know im not a perfect exsample but im repenting to got to forgive me for the bad that ive been doing as in taking it out on my friends.


----------



## FORGIVEN

ALSO ONE OF OUR MEMBERS HAD A LIL BABY HIS BY THE NAME LUXURY87
I NEED YOU GUYS TO COME WITH ME IN PRAYER TO PLEASE BLESS HIS NEW BORN. FATHER WE COME BEFORE YOU LORD THAT YOU PLEASE GIVE THE STREINGHT TO MY BROTHER CARLOS AND HIS NEW BORN THAT YOU MAKE HIM HEALTHY FATHER AND STRONG AND KEEP HIM FROM HAVING ANY PROBLEMS FATHER IN THE NAME OF JESUS I ASK YOU FATHER TO PLEASE BLESS HIM LORD AND KEEP HIM SAFE IN THE NAME OF OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST I PRAY AMEN. AMEN BROTHERS THANK YOU AND PLEASE KEEP HIM IN PRAYER..


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

this is the day that the lord has made let us rejoice and be glad in it!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Oct 26 2007, 06:19 AM~9087606
> *this is the day that the lord has made let us rejoice and be glad in it!
> *


AMEN


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

JUST GOT A CALL FROM MY MOM IN GUATEMALA MY DAD HAS ARRIVED THEIR FINE PLEASE KEEP HIM ON YOUR PRAYERS, HIS VERY ILL  MY MOM AND SISTER TOOK HIM DOWN THEIR TO SEE A SPECIALIST ON HEART SERGERIES PLEASE KEEP HIM ON YOUR PRAYERS.......EDWIN.. GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 29 2007, 02:36 PM~9107111
> *JUST GOT A CALL FROM MY MOM IN GUATEMALA MY DAD HAS ARRIVED THEIR FINE PLEASE KEEP HIM ON YOUR PRAYERS, HIS VERY ILL   MY MOM AND SISTER TOOK HIM DOWN THEIR TO SEE A SPECIALIST ON HEART SERGERIES PLEASE KEEP HIM ON YOUR PRAYERS.......EDWIN.. GOD BLESS YOU ALL
> *


Ill be prayin for him. It seems like Gods got some matters of heart to work on. My grand father, who has C.H.F. and is on dyalisis recentlly had a stroke and became unresponsive on Sunday. He has had many surgeys and honestly brothers he is tired and ready to go to glory. Pray in aggrement with me for my mom and her siblings. My grandfather stays with my mom and she tends to all of his matters, but when these situations arise all the brothers and sisters really give my mom more grief then what she all ready has. They have given her three options today that need to be answered by tommorrow. The first two are kinda out of the question the third is give him one week to live. Pray for guidence and strength for my mom, and a cooperative family. Thank you.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Oct 31 2007, 05:00 PM~9125799
> *Ill be prayin for him. It seems like Gods got some matters of heart to work on. My grand father, who has C.H.F. and is on dyalisis recentlly had a stroke and became unresponsive on Sunday. He has had many surgeys and honestly brothers he is tired and ready to go to glory. Pray in aggrement with me for my mom and her siblings. My grandfather stays with my mom and she tends to all of his matters, but when these situations arise all the brothers and sisters really give my mom more grief then what she all ready has. They have given her three options today that need to be answered by tommorrow. The first two are kinda out of the question the third is give him one week to live. Pray for guidence and strength for my mom, and a cooperative family. Thank you.
> *


i know what your family is going through brother,my sister was hooked up to a machine that was keeping her alive .she was suffering alot ,she could not breath on her own anymore ,doctor talk to the family and said we had to make a decition
.we had to let her go.it was hard ,but too know that she is not suffering anymore .and that she is now with our LORD gave us a peace and confort in our hearts ,it was harder to see her laying in bed suffering .she was 48 yrs young.GOD has called her home ,and she will be there to great us with our LORD JESUS CHRIST and HEAVENLY FATHER when he calles us home,and just to know that she is there dancing like a little girl going in circles and praising GOD ,awwwwwman cant wait 
it just puts a big smile on my face and joy in my heart.AMEN :angel: :yes:


----------



## King Daddy

Thanks bro. He is coming home tonite. Have my family from the glass city comin down.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Oct 31 2007, 06:00 PM~9125799
> *Ill be prayin for him. It seems like Gods got some matters of heart to work on. My grand father, who has C.H.F. and is on dyalisis recentlly had a stroke and became unresponsive on Sunday. He has had many surgeys and honestly brothers he is tired and ready to go to glory. Pray in aggrement with me for my mom and her siblings. My grandfather stays with my mom and she tends to all of his matters, but when these situations arise all the brothers and sisters really give my mom more grief then what she all ready has. They have given her three options today that need to be answered by tommorrow. The first two are kinda out of the question the third is give him one week to live. Pray for guidence and strength for my mom, and a cooperative family. Thank you.
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER,YOUR GRAND FATHER WILL BE IN OUR PRAYERS TOO. THE LORD IS THEIR MEDICINE WITHOUT HIM WERE ALL DEAD MAN WALKING BUT WITH HIM WE HAVE ETERNITY I CANT WAIT TO CHILL WITH HIM EVERYDAY. ILL SEE YOU IN ETERNITY BROTHER


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 29 2007, 12:36 PM~9107111
> *JUST GOT A CALL FROM MY MOM IN GUATEMALA MY DAD HAS ARRIVED THEIR FINE PLEASE KEEP HIM ON YOUR PRAYERS, HIS VERY ILL   MY MOM AND SISTER TOOK HIM DOWN THEIR TO SEE A SPECIALIST ON HEART SERGERIES PLEASE KEEP HIM ON YOUR PRAYERS.......EDWIN.. GOD BLESS YOU ALL
> *


WE WILL KEEP HIM IN OUR PRAYERS BRO. :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 1 2007, 08:05 PM~9134557
> *WE WILL KEEP HIM IN OUR PRAYERS BRO. :angel:
> *


THANK YOU VERY MUCH BROTHER, GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
".and large crowds were gathering to hear Him" Luke 5:15

Jesus had a way of attracting BIG crowds. He still does!


----------



## inchristweride1990

I aint in a club, but no doubt im a sould out servant of christ jesus. But no im not a christian.......................IM A FOLLOWER OF CHRIST!!!! I aint about religion Im about Jesus and his holy spirit!!! I just wanted to again extend me blessings to all the people on layitlow. Im prayin for each and every one of you. 
Please if you have a prayer PM I would love to pray with you
Remember God loves you and so do I 
Blessed Love in Christ
Cody


----------



## MRPITIFUL

Victory Verse of the Week
"As a person thinks in their heart, so they become." Prov. 23:7


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!

I am thankful for all that God has done in my life!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Thank you JESUS for loving me and my family, and for keeping me busy with car shows


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
"In everything give thanks, for this is the will of God concerning you." I Thess. 5:18


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## God's Son2

what up my christian brothers? Jesus is. :biggrin: TTT for the LORD JESUS. i am glad i have hispanic and african-american brothers on here for friends. WE ARE ALL ONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## King Daddy

ttt for Jesus


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Dec 13 2007, 02:12 PM~9445281
> *ttt for Jesus
> *


x2


----------



## Maverick

:biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Oct 25 2007, 10:28 PM~9086263-->
> 
> 
> 
> well fellas its been confusing and i feel like I am on a guilt trip.everytime I open a beer I feel like I am being a hypocrit and i feel a lil guilty.also I decorate the front of the house for halloween and this year I felt weired doing it.but I don't know.what do you guys think?do you want to see what I did last year in front of the house? I have been working on it this year lil by lil and it is getting there but it is not my priority.is there a pastor here on lay it low?like a non denomination one,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G2G_Al_@Oct 26 2007, 12:05 AM~9086845
> *It the Holy Spirit working in you..  As you grow in the Lord He starts to show you the areas that need improving...(in a sence), God is a gentleman, He will not knock you down and give you a list of rules (religion does that)  as you change the things you do, you will find a blessing in them..  Remember God won't beat you up over mistakes, that the devils job, there is no condamnation to those in Christ.. Pray and seek and you will find!!!
> *


  


IT SAY'S IT.....
"THEREFORE, IF YOU WILL ASK OF ME YOU SHALL RECEIVE;IF YOU WILL KNOCK IT SHALL BE OPEN UNTO YOU.
OTHER VERSES FOLLOW:
"AND NOW,VERILY,VERILY,VERILY, I SAY UNTO THEE,PUT YOUR TRUST IN THAT SPIRIT WHICH LEADEATH TO DO GOOD
YEA,TO DO JUSTLY,TO WALK HUMBLY,TO JUDGE RIGHTEOUSLY;AND THIS IS MY SPIRIT.
VERILY,VERILY, I SAY UNTO YOU, I WILL IMPART UNTO YOU OF MY SPIRIT,WHICH SHALL ENLIGHTEN YOUR MIND,WHICH SHALL FILL YOUR SOUL WITH JOY.

THE LORD KNOWS THAT WE ARE NOT PERFECT, THATS WHY HE IS ALWAYS FORGIVING US FOR OUR WRONG DOING. I KNOW IM NOT PERFECT, I HAVE DONE MY WRONG, AND AT TIME CONTINUE DO TO DO, BUT I DO NOT FORGET TO ASK FOR REPENTENCE, IN HOPES THAT ONE DAY, I CAN BE CLEAN OF MY WRONG DOING.


----------



## betosbomb

I JUST WANTED TO SHARE THIS WITH ALL . MY WIFE AND I WERE INVITED TO A FANCY DINNER A MAJOR CARCLUB HAD. AT FIRST I DIDNT FEEL RIGHT BUT I HAVENT TAKEN MY WIFE ON A TRIPP FOR A LONG TIME SO WE WENT. THE FOUNDER OF THIS MAJOR CAR CLUB WAS THERE AND DUDE WAS COOL. MY WIFE MINISTERED TO THE FOUNDERS WIFE AND I MINISTERED TO THE FOUNDER. THEY WERE OPEN TO THE SUBJECT AND LISTEN TO WHAT WE HAD TO SAY. YOU WOULD BE SURPRISED HOW MANY PEOPLE WANT TO HEAR THE WORD OF GOD. NEVER STOP SPEAKING GOD INTO PEOPLES LIFE. GOD BLESS


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Dec 15 2007, 02:57 AM~9458270
> *I JUST WANTED TO SHARE THIS WITH ALL . MY WIFE AND I WERE INVITED TO A FANCY DINNER A MAJOR CARCLUB HAD. AT FIRST I DIDNT FEEL RIGHT BUT I HAVENT TAKEN MY WIFE ON A TRIPP FOR A LONG TIME SO WE WENT. THE FOUNDER OF THIS MAJOR CAR CLUB WAS THERE AND DUDE WAS COOL. MY WIFE MINISTERED TO THE FOUNDERS WIFE AND I MINISTERED TO THE FOUNDER. THEY WERE OPEN TO THE SUBJECT AND LISTEN TO WHAT WE HAD TO SAY. YOU WOULD BE SURPRISED HOW MANY PEOPLE WANT TO HEAR THE WORD OF GOD. NEVER STOP SPEAKING GOD INTO PEOPLES LIFE. GOD BLESS
> *


AMEN BROTHER

*TTT FOR OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST*


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Dec 15 2007, 03:57 AM~9458270
> *I JUST WANTED TO SHARE THIS WITH ALL . MY WIFE AND I WERE INVITED TO A FANCY DINNER A MAJOR CARCLUB HAD. AT FIRST I DIDNT FEEL RIGHT BUT I HAVENT TAKEN MY WIFE ON A TRIPP FOR A LONG TIME SO WE WENT. THE FOUNDER OF THIS MAJOR CAR CLUB WAS THERE AND DUDE WAS COOL. MY WIFE MINISTERED TO THE FOUNDERS WIFE AND I MINISTERED TO THE FOUNDER. THEY WERE OPEN TO THE SUBJECT AND LISTEN TO WHAT WE HAD TO SAY. YOU WOULD BE SURPRISED HOW MANY PEOPLE WANT TO HEAR THE WORD OF GOD. NEVER STOP SPEAKING GOD INTO PEOPLES LIFE. GOD BLESS
> *


AMEN BROTHER KEEP PREACHING THE WORD OF OUR LORD AND SAVIOR


----------



## servant of christ

*TTT*


----------



## G2G_Al

Thank You Jesus!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

PRAISE YOU FATHER


----------



## EC31

Jesus Christ is still the reason for the season of CHRISTmas. For every believer in Christ it's Christmas every day :biggrin: .{ For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.}John 3:16
I thank God for letting me attain that gift of love and salvation from my Lord Jesus Christ who forgives and cleans of all sin.
God bless everyone and may you have a Merry Christmas as we reflect and celabrate Gods only Son.


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## fundimotorsports

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG




----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by EC31_@Dec 24 2007, 09:59 AM~9520195
> *Jesus Christ is still the reason for the season of CHRISTmas. For every believer in Christ it's Christmas every day :biggrin: .{ For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.}John 3:16
> I thank God for letting me attain that gift of love and salvation from my Lord Jesus Christ who forgives and cleans of all sin.
> God bless everyone and may you have a Merry Christmas as we reflect and celabrate Gods only Son.
> *


*X 2*


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 15 2006, 02:25 PM~6766780
> *HERE I AM! I STAND AT THE DOOR AND KNOCK.IF ANYONE HEARS MY VOICE AND OPENS THE DOOR,I WILL COME IN AND EAT WITH HIM, AND HE WITH ME .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wave: T T T


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

May this be a year of new beginning to all my brothers. God bless


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR MY LORD AND SAVIOR


----------



## GMCTROCA




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 5 2008, 12:20 AM~9610837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jeasus is no ones home boy.he is the king of all kings the father.not outr freind in that sort of sence.we need to fear him and respect him.thats what I was thought he is not our freind he is our father.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 29 2007, 02:36 PM~9107111
> *JUST GOT A CALL FROM MY MOM IN GUATEMALA MY DAD HAS ARRIVED THEIR FINE PLEASE KEEP HIM ON YOUR PRAYERS, HIS VERY ILL   MY MOM AND SISTER TOOK HIM DOWN THEIR TO SEE A SPECIALIST ON HEART SERGERIES PLEASE KEEP HIM ON YOUR PRAYERS.......EDWIN.. GOD BLESS YOU ALL
> *


I am from guatemalen decent.I was born here but my parents are from guatemala.Last name Garcia on my fathers side.and Pinto on my moms side.

my cousins some are valiente,some are cruz,some are jimenez


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 10 2007, 11:13 PM~8973781
> *Welcome to the Family!!  Get plugged into your local chruch and don't let the devil fool you into going back!!  Remember to be a light to the members in your club!!  Don't let them make you feel like you made a mistake....  Look at all the riders in here from big clubs rep'n Christ...  You could make it!!  Be ready for the blessings!!
> If you need anything PM me!!
> *


we attend HARVEST BIBLE CHAPEL


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 2 2007, 12:17 PM~8915306
> *I need a miricle to happen in the next three weeks  the banks want to forclose on my house cus I was one moth late and I need to sell this house quick.only God can make this happen.I know I should not be asking for those kinds of things but I am venting a lil.but please help me prey.I know its selfish but I can't loose everything I have
> *


WELL MY MIRICLE HAPPENED.IN A WAY BETTER WAY I THINK.OK SO I STILL HAVE THE HOUSE BUT ITS RENTED OUT+1 I SOLD MY 60 IMPALA SO I CKINDA CAUGHT UP WITH MY BILLS +2 AND i JUST SOLD THE CADDY SO NOW i SHOULD BE CAUGHT UP UNTIL MARCH.+3 THE BEST PART IS THAT i STILL GOT TWO CARS OUT OF IT AND i NEED TO SELL THEM TO KEEP ON WITH THE PAYMENTS OF THE MORT.BUT I DIDN'T LOOSE ANYTHING.SO THANK GOD HE DOES ANSWER PRAYERS.YOU JUST NEED TO KNOW HOW TO PRAY AND BE SPECIFIC WITH WHAT YOUR NEEDS ARE.I RATHER HAD SOLD THE CARS INSTEAD OF LOOSING THE HOUSE AND THEN HAVE TO SELL THE CARS TO PAY ALL THE FEES.SO ITS A PLUS.THANK YOU ALL FOR THE PRAYERS


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 8 2008, 07:26 PM~9643080
> *jeasus is no ones home boy.he is the king of all kings the father.not outr freind in that sort of sence.we need to fear him and respect him.thats what I was thought he is not our freind he is our father.
> *


Jesus is my best friend, Jesus is our advocate to the Father, He paid the price so that I may be saved!!


----------



## betosbomb

HE IS EVERYTHING TO ME, FRIEND, BROTHER, HOMIE, KING, LORD, PEACE, LOVE, HAPPINESS AND MY GOD


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 21 2007, 06:23 PM~9503625
> *Thank You Jesus!!!
> *


x2... :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

good topic homies.. ill be stoppin in more..


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Jan 9 2008, 12:01 AM~9644823-->
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is my best friend, Jesus is our advocate to the Father, He paid the price so that I may be saved!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 12:57 AM~9645385
> *HE IS EVERYTHING TO ME, FRIEND, BROTHER, HOMIE, KING, LORD, PEACE, LOVE, HAPPINESS AND MY GOD
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 02:10 AM~9645961
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOE-KNEE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:10 PM~9647773
> *x2... :biggrin:
> *


I feel the same way but he is greater then all of that and is it not disrespectful to think of him in that sence.should he not be put on a petastel and be praised.like a king.try saying yo whats up homie to a king.that won't happen you have to bow down to him.just my opinion.sorry.but I feel the same way I just felt we owe him a lil more respect then that.GOD BLESS


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 10 2008, 07:13 AM~9656593
> *I feel the same way but he is greater then all of that and is it not disrespectful to think of him in that sence.should he not be put on a petastel and be praised.like a king.try saying yo whats up homie to a king.that won't happen you have to bow down to him.just my opinion.sorry.but I feel the same way I just felt we owe him a lil more respect then that.GOD BLESS
> *


I don't start my prayers with "what's up Homes" or say "you know what I mean Homie" 

So I know what you mean and feel the same way, King of Kings and Lord of Lords...

I think the image just shows the relationship part of it, I would not rep it that way but to some it's a way to let people know where they stand with Jesus..

Stay down homie, and keep on Praise'n Him!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 10 2008, 09:20 AM~9656608
> *I don't start my prayers with "what's up Homes" or say "you know what I mean Homie"
> 
> So I know what you mean and feel the same way, King of Kings and Lord of Lords...
> 
> I think the image just shows the relationship part of it, I would not rep it that way but to some it's a way to let people know where they stand with Jesus..
> 
> Stay down homie, and keep on Praise'n Him!!!
> 
> 
> *


GOD BLESS


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
“I will do something new… will you not be aware of it?” Isaiah 43:19


----------



## King Daddy

JESUS LOVES NICKI CRUZ :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

:0


----------



## DIPN714

jesus is our saviour


----------



## servant of christ

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chitownuso93

PRAISE GOD


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 15 2008, 12:28 AM~9697878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


amen brother


----------



## ESE JAVIER

GOT JESUS ? I DO


----------



## ESE JAVIER

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 14 2008, 10:28 PM~9697878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


WHATS UP BRO


----------



## FORGIVEN

LORD I GIVE YOU MY HEART, I GIVE YOU MY SOUL,I LIVE FOR LOVING YOU......


----------



## chitownuso93

AMEN and lets all ride safe brothers and sisters


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
“Commit whatever you do to the Lord, and He will crown your efforts with success.” Prov. 16:3


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
“I will do something new… will you not be aware of it?” Isaiah 43:19


----------



## djmikethecholodj

MY WIFE
MY DAUGHTER (JLO)
AMD MYSELF ARE ALL HERE AND PRESENT IN THE LORD ALEX


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 23 2008, 09:31 AM~9762797
> *MY WIFE
> MY DAUGHTER (JLO)
> AMD MYSELF ARE ALL HERE AND PRESENT IN THE LORD ALEX
> *


Que Vo!! Mike...

Praise God, He has Blessed you with a Beautiful Famly Homie!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2008, 12:09 PM~9755008
> *Victory Verse of the Week
> “Commit whatever you do to the Lord, and He will crown your efforts with success.” Prov. 16:3
> *


what bible version are you using?


----------



## Maverick




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jan 15 2008, 10:27 PM~9706503
> *WHATS UP BRO
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 24 2008, 05:56 AM~9770898
> *what bible version are you using?
> *


NEW VERSION SOMETHING............ :dunno:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386977


HE NEEDS US!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2008, 11:52 AM~9771809
> *NEW VERSION SOMETHING............  :dunno:
> *


----------



## King Daddy

ttt on a Sunday morning


----------



## 81RGL

:wave:


----------



## chitownuso93

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow

Much Love to God :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## chitownuso93

WE ARE ALL VERY BLESSED NO MATTER WHAT FAMILY YOU ARE IN WE ARE BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN GODS EYES. SO LETS ACT LIKE IT. PEACE THANK YOU


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 2 2008, 01:11 AM~9847284
> *:wave:
> *


What's up David!!! Where have you guys been???


----------



## 81RGL

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 3 2008, 01:24 AM~9853099
> *What's up David!!!  Where have you guys been???
> *


working on our cars.  got to get them ready to show up to all the shows. :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 3 2008, 02:44 PM~9856064
> *working on our cars.  got to get them ready to show up to all the shows. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
I know they will be Distinguished!!


----------



## betosbomb

WE HAD A SUPERBOWL PARTY AT OUR CHURCH, AT HALFTIME WE HAD A SHORT SERMON AND HAD ATLEAST 25 SOULS COME TO THE LORD. IT WAS POWERFUL :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Feb 3 2008, 10:57 PM~9859127
> *WE HAD A SUPERBOWL PARTY AT OUR CHURCH, AT HALFTIME WE HAD A SHORT SERMON AND HAD ATLEAST 25 SOULS COME TO THE LORD. IT WAS POWERFUL :thumbsup:
> *


It was truely a Super Sunday!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Feb 4 2008, 12:57 AM~9859127
> *WE HAD A SUPERBOWL PARTY AT OUR CHURCH, AT HALFTIME WE HAD A SHORT SERMON AND HAD ATLEAST 25 SOULS COME TO THE LORD. IT WAS POWERFUL :thumbsup:
> *


praise him our lord all mighty praise his name :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Feb 1 2008, 04:52 AM~9839396
> *WE ARE ALL VERY BLESSED NO MATTER WHAT FAMILY YOU ARE IN WE ARE BROTHERS  AND SISTERS IN GODS EYES.  SO LETS ACT LIKE IT.   PEACE THANK YOU
> *


very true my brother he is the only one that can judge.god bless everone and the power of tHe lord be with you.

LORD REPENT THE DEVIL.AND SET FORTH A BLESSING TO THE WHOLE WORLD AS WE ARE ALL SINNERS LOOKING FORTH ETERNAL LIFE.THANK YOU LORD FOR MY SALVATION.I AM AND WILL FOR EVER BE YOUR SERVENT WITH YOUR GUIDENCE AND PEACE AND LOVE MY LORD I GIVE MY SOUL TO YOU SURRENDERD.THANK YOU JEASUS CHRIST MY SAVIOR. :tears: :tears: :tears: 
TEARS OF JOY AND HAPPINESS.I GIVE TO YOU LORD EVERYTHING I HAVE AND WITH YOUR GRACE I WILL NOT PARISH.THANK YOU .THANK YOU AND FORGIVE ME OF ALL MY SINS LORD ALL THE SINS OF EVERY DAY AS I PRAY TO YOU OH LORD FOR GIVE ME AND I EXCPET YOU INTO MY HEART AND SOUL AND GUIDE ME INTO YOUR KINGDOM LORD I PRAY AMEN. GLORY GLORY GLORY GRACIAS DIOS MIO.I KNOW I HAVE ALOT TO CHANGE BUT WITH MY LORD I WILL CONCORD MY FEARS AND MY DOUBTS.


----------



## chitownuso93

AMEN BROTHER. PRAISE GOD


----------



## Los's64

I'm really glad to see this thread. I was feeling kinda iffie since I thougfht putting all that money into my ride made me feel like I was being materialistic. That and being a student jeweler didnt help either, but I am glad. God Bless you all!!!


----------



## TOE-KNEE

this last sunday at church i confessed to the lord and i was saved.. i have excepted jesus in my heart and as my savior.. GOD is great...


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 5 2008, 12:51 PM~9870110
> *this last sunday at church i confessed to the lord and i was saved.. i have excepted jesus in my heart and as my savior.. GOD is great...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 5 2008, 01:51 PM~9870110
> *this last sunday at church i confessed to the lord and i was saved.. i have excepted jesus in my heart and as my savior.. GOD is great...
> *


BROTHER YOU HAVE A LIFE FULL FO BLESSINGS COMMING YOU WAY. :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 5 2008, 02:51 PM~9870110
> *this last sunday at church i confessed to the lord and i was saved.. i have excepted jesus in my heart and as my savior.. GOD is great...
> *


welcome to the family brother


----------



## chitownuso93

Tony we are very happy for you and your family home boy . now you will all be very BLESSED . JESUS LOVES YOU . welcome to the family


----------



## chitownuso93

You know owning a lowrider is not bad. ARE HEAVENLY FATHER wants us to live well as long as we dont 4get who is in charge. AND THAT HIS SON JESUS CHRIST IS THE KEY TO ALL IN HEAVEN. peace . JESUS GAVE HIS LIFE FOR US TO LIVE


----------



## DIPN714

we all need jesus..DIP'N CAR CLUB is pray for all;;;in the name of jesus


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave: Christian Clubs


----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 4 2008, 12:22 AM~9859312
> *It was truely a Super Sunday!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thats what my pastor calls it, "super soul sunday" :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

Father you know my situation..I put it in your hands and believe it to be done..Amen.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 7 2008, 12:59 PM~9886669
> *Father you know my situation..I put it in your hands and believe it to be done..Amen.
> *


PRAISE YOU FATHER WITH YOUR HELP, WHO COULD BE AGAINST US. FATHER I JUST ASK YOU FOR GUIDENS LORD PLEASE FATHER SHOW ME THE WAY LORD I KNOW ITS ALL GOING TO BE OK FATHER I BELIEVE WITH MY HEART LORD AND I SPEAK TO YOU DIRRECT LORD IN JESUS NAME. AMEN


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 7 2008, 01:05 PM~9886705
> *PRAISE YOU FATHER WITH YOUR HELP, WHO COULD BE AGAINST US. FATHER I JUST ASK YOU FOR GUIDENS LORD PLEASE FATHER SHOW ME THE WAY LORD I KNOW ITS ALL GOING TO BE OK FATHER I BELIEVE WITH MY HEART LORD AND I SPEAK TO YOU DIRRECT LORD IN JESUS NAME. AMEN
> *


I stand in agreement with my brother.


----------



## AndrewH




----------



## chitownuso93

AMEN


----------



## blueouija

I know this may be a little off topic in here..... I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???

Currently I'm in second place again.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908









Thank you all and God Bless.... 
Jay


----------



## djtwigsta

:0 Do ya have to prove your christian... lol


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 8 2008, 09:44 AM~9893859
> *:0  Do ya have to prove your christian... lol
> *



since you want to question it I'll post my papers from the ministry later on :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 5 2008, 02:51 PM~9870110
> *this last sunday at church i confessed to the lord and i was saved.. i have excepted jesus in my heart and as my savior.. GOD is great...
> *


congratulations.the devil will be hard at work tring to win you back but just repent him in the name of jesus.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 8 2008, 10:13 AM~9893988
> *congratulations.the devil will be hard at work tring to win you back but just repent him in the name of jesus.
> *


LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 8 2008, 09:13 AM~9893746
> *I know this may be a little off topic in here..... I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???
> 
> Currently I'm in second place again.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all and God Bless....
> Jay
> *


I voted for you when it first started.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 8 2008, 10:16 AM~9894015
> *I voted for you when it first started.
> *


Thanks homie....


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 8 2008, 10:19 AM~9894035
> *Thanks homie....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 8 2008, 09:53 AM~9893903
> *since you want to question it I'll post my papers from the ministry later on  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## nocaddydaddy

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 7 2008, 02:59 PM~9886669
> *Father you know my situation..I put it in your hands and believe it to be done..Amen.
> *


AMEN BROTHER


----------



## servant of christ

TTT FOR OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LUNCH MEAT

This is my first time in your guys thread and you know what, i like it, it is the only one in here without alot of drama,i guess the lord won't permit it,anyway, keep it moving,and GOD BLESS YOU ALL.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 8 2008, 06:12 PM~9898569
> *TTT FOR OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## TOE-KNEE

thanks homies for all the comments..  


thank you jesus.. :worship:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 11 2008, 09:45 AM~9914965
> *thanks homies for all the comments..
> thank you jesus.. :worship:
> *


yea man he is still working with me.I have slowed down alot on the going out and drinking but I tend to fall back into it.but I try not to drink but with in due time.I know its not over night and I know it will happen


----------



## King Daddy

He takes us as we are and helps us to be who he sees.


----------



## b2sdad

What's up every one! My name is Albert. I go to arleta assembly of GOD, just saying what's up to all the homies that KNOW FOR A FACT that JESUS is real. and he is alive, He set me free from all my sins!!! Keep the faith, soldiers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Feb 11 2008, 05:08 PM~9918011
> *What's up every one! My name is Albert. I go to arleta assembly of GOD, just saying what's up to all the homies that KNOW FOR A FACT that JESUS is real. and he is alive, He set me free from all my sins!!! Keep the faith, soldiers!!! :biggrin:
> *


  ill talk to you soon brother


----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 11 2008, 09:13 AM~9915051
> *yea man he is still working with me.I have slowed down alot on the going out and drinking but I tend to fall back into it.but I try not to drink but with in due time.I know its not over night and I know it will happen
> *


JUST REMEMBER BROTHER, WHEN WE FALL WE HAVE RUN BACK TO JESUS NOT RUNAWAY FROM HIM. ONE THING WE WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND IS HIS LOVE FOR US. GOD BLESS EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

:wave:


----------



## droptopbwf

Any Christian lowriders in Vegas. I am fairly new to the whole Christian faith. I dont get to excited about much but I cant wait to go to Church on Sundays and talk with other Christians and learn about the word. GOD is great.
Hit me up if you are in Vegas so we can meet.


----------



## droptopbwf

Any Christian lowriders in Vegas. I am fairly new to the whole Christian faith. I dont get to excited about much but I cant wait to go to Church on Sundays and talk with other Christians and learn about the word. GOD is great.
Hit me up if you are in Vegas so we can meet.


----------



## droptopbwf

Sorry for all of the posts.


----------



## King Daddy

What church you go to in Vegas? My little sister and her husband are stationed there and go to pastor Perez's church in south Vegas.


----------



## Los's64

I just wanna stop by and say wassup to everyone in this topic.I was listening to the radio earlier and I jotted down the name of the song and singer of a song that just totally gave me goosebumps as I listened to it. Yall might know it already, but if you dont, listen to it! Awesome God by Rich Williams.


----------



## s-one

Hey all! Good thread! God bless you all in your walk with the Lord.

“You are all sons of God through faith in Christ Jesus, for all of you who were baptized into Christ have clothed yourselves with Christ. There is neither Jew nor Greek, slave nor free, male nor female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus.” - Galatians 3:26-28


s-one


----------



## betosbomb

JESUS SAID: "DO NOT FEAR THOSE WHO KILL THE BODY BUT CANNOT KILL THE SOUL. BUT RATHER FEAR HIM WHO IS ABLE TO DESTROY BOTH SOUL AND BODY IN HELL." MATHEW 10:28


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Feb 5 2008, 03:32 AM~9868039
> *AMEN BROTHER.  PRAISE GOD
> *


hers a pics of ur ride UCE


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 14 2008, 01:18 AM~9938784
> *What church you go to in Vegas? My little sister and her husband are stationed there and go to pastor Perez's church in south Vegas.
> *



Hey Gabriel whats up Bro ? Could I get you and some of your homies to vote for me please. Thanks 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915


----------



## ElMonte74'

Keep us in God's Love as we wait for The Mercy of Jesus (Jude,21) :cheesy: 

To me wether you Christian, Chatholic, or any other religion, it doesn't matter where still repping the lord all mighty  .


----------



## Hialeah56

_*TTT for Jesus*_
I'm catholic but this topic just has a good vibe :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Feb 17 2008, 01:10 PM~9963748
> *TTT for Jesus
> I'm catholic but this topic just has a good vibe :thumbsup:
> *


  hows the olds coming along


----------



## Hialeah56

paint prison :biggrin:


----------



## betosbomb

TTT WITH JESUS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Feb 17 2008, 01:34 PM~9963899
> *paint prison  :biggrin:
> *


Still :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Feb 17 2008, 10:04 PM~9967576
> *TTT WITH JESUS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## TOE-KNEE

got this on myspace.. thought i would share.. 

thank you JESUS...

HOW TO FORGIVE - 
Live today to the fullest because tomorrow is not promised, God bless ...

How To Forgive (WOW)

One day a while back, a man, his heart heavy with grief, was walking in the woods. As he thought about his life this day, he knew many things were not right. He thought about those who had lied about him back when he had a job.

His thoughts turned to those who had stolen his things and cheated him.

He remembered family that had passed on. His mind turned to the illness he had that no one could cure. His very soul was filled with anger, resentment and frustration.

Standing there this day, searching for answers he could not find, knowing all else had failed him, he knelt at the base of an old oak tree to seek the one he knew would always be there. And with tears in his eyes, he prayed:

"Lord- You have done wonderful things for me in this life. You have told me to do many things for you, and I happily obeyed. Today, you ha ve told me to forgive. I am sad, Lord, because I cannot. I don't know how. It is not fair Lord. I didn't deserve these wrongs that were done against me and I shouldn't have to forgive. As perfect as your way is Lord, this one thing I cannot do, for I don't know how to forgive. My anger is so deep Lord, I fear I may not hear you, but I pray that you teach me to do this one thing I cannot do - Teach me
To Forgive."

As he knelt there in the quiet shade of that old oak tree, he felt someth ing fall onto his shoulder. He opened his eyes. Out of the corner of one eye, he saw something red on his shirt. He could not turn to see what it was because where the oak tree had been was a large square piece of wood in the ground. He raised his head and saw two feet held to the wood with a large spike through them.

He raised his head more, and tears came to his eyes as he saw Jesus hanging on a cross. He saw spikes in His hands, a gash in His side, a torn and battered body, deep thorns sunk into His head. Finally he saw the suffering and pain on His precious face. As their eyes
met, the man's tears turned to sobbing, and Jesus began to speak.

"Have you ever told a lie?" He asked?

The man answered - "yes, Lord."

"Have you ever been given too much change and kept it?"

The man answered - " yes. Lord." And the man sobbed more and more.

"Have you ever taken something from work that wasn't yours?" Jesus asked?
And the man answered - "yes, Lord."

"Have yo u ever sworn, using my Father's name in vain? "

The man, crying now, answered - "yes, Lord."

As Jesus asked many more times, "Have you ever"? The man's crying became uncontrollable, for he could only answer - "yes, Lord."

Then Jesus turned His head from one side to the other, and the man felt something fall on his other shoulder. He looked and saw that it was the blood of Jesus. When he looked back up, his eyes met those of Jesus , and there was a look of love the man had never seen or known before.


Jesus said, "I didn't deserve this either, but I forgive you."

It may be hard to see how you're going to get through something, but when you look back in life, you realize how true this statement is.

Read the following first line slowly and let it sink in.

If God brings you to it - He will bring you through it.

Lord I love You and I need You, come into my heart, today. For without You I can do nothing. When Jesus died on the cross, he was thinking of you! If you are one of the 7% who will stand up for him, forward this with the Title 7.%

93% of people won't forward this.


----------



## betosbomb

" CRY OUT TO ME AND I WILL ANSWER YOU, I WILL SHOW YOU GREAT AND MIGHTY THINGS WICH YOU DO NOT KNOW." JEREMIAH 33:3 :biggrin: GOD IS SO REAL THAT HE SHOWS HIMSELF RIGHT ON TIME ALL THE TIME. ALL WE HAVE TO DO IS CALL HIM AND HE ANSWERS US SOME HOW OR SOME WAY. GOD LOVES YOU AND WANTS TO DO THE MIRACLE THAT YOU NEED IN YOUR LIFE. REMEMBER ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS CALL HIM


----------



## ElMonte74'

Wow Beto and toe knee those where good.


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 18 2008, 10:28 AM~9969958
> *Still :uh:
> *


yeup, if I was still in your town the old man on 84th would have probably painted this in a week  . but hey this just teaches me paitience all good things come to those who wait


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Feb 18 2008, 07:17 PM~9973717
> *yeup, if I was still in your town the old man on 84th would have probably painted this in a week  .  but hey this just teaches me paitience all good things come to those who wait
> *


  that they do homie.


----------



## chitownuso93

PRAISE GOD


----------



## NIMSTER64

This is priceless! It's funny read the whole thing  

the colors blue and red did not show.but you can follow





THE LORD'S PRAYER



Rather cleverly done. This is in two parts, the Prayer (in blue type)
and GOD (in red type) in response. It is very, very good.



**********



Our Father Who Art In Heaven.



Yes?



Don't interrupt me. I'm praying.



But -- you called ME!



Called you?

No, I didn't call you.

I'm praying.

Our Father who art in Heaven.



There -- you did it again!



Did what?



Called ME.

You said,

"Our Father who art in Heaven"

Well, here I am.

What's on your mind?



But I didn't mean anything by it.

I was, you know, just saying my prayers for the day.

I always say the Lord's Prayer.

It makes me feel good,

kind of like fulfilling a duty.



Well, all right.

Go on.



Okay, Hallowed be thy name . .



Hold it right there.

What do you mean by that?



By what?



By "Hallowed be thy name"?



It means, it means . . good grief,

I don't know what it means.

How in the world should I know?

It's just a part of the prayer.

By the way, what does it mean?



It means honored, holy, wonderful.



Hey, that makes sense.

I never thought about what 'hallowed' meant before.

Thanks.

Thy Kingdom come,

Thy will be done,

on earth as it is in Heaven.



Do you really mean that?



Sure, why not?



What are you doing about it?



Doing? Why, nothing, I guess.

I just think it would be kind of neat if you got control,

of everything down here like you have up there.

We're kinda in a mess down here you know.



Yes, I know;

but, have I got control of you?



Well, I go to church.



That isn't what I asked you.

What about your bad temper?

You've really got a problem there, you know.

And then there's the way you spend your money --

all on yourself.

And what about the kind of books you read?



Now hold on just a minute!

Stop picking on me!

I'm just as good as some of the rest of those people at church!



Excuse ME.

I thought you were praying

for my will to be done.

If that is to happen,

it will have to start with the ones

who are praying for it.

Like you -- for example.



Oh, all right. I guess I do have some hang-ups.

Now that you mention it,

I could probably name some others.



So could I.



I haven't thought about it very much until now,

but I really would like to cut out some of those things.

I would like to, you know, be really free.



Good.

Now we're getting somewhere.We'll work together -- You and ME.

I'm proud of You.



Look, Lord, if you don't mind,

I need to finish up here.

This is taking a lot longer than it usually does.

Give us this day, our daily bread.



You need to cut out the bread.

You're overweight as it is.



Hey, wait a minute! What is this?

Here I was doing my religious duty,

and all of a sudden you break in

and remind me of all my hang-ups.



Praying is a dangerous thing.

You just might get what you ask for.

Remember,

you called ME -- and here I am.

It's too late to stop now.

Keep praying. ( . . pause . . )

Well, go on.



I'm scared to.



Scared? Of what?



I know what you'll say.



Try ME.



Forgive us our sins, as we forgive those who sin against us.



What about Ann?



See? I knew it!

I knew you would bring her up!

Why, Lord, she's told lies about me, spread stories.

She never paid back the money she owes me.

I've sworn to get even with her!



But -- your prayer --

What about your prayer?



I didn't -- mean it.



Well, at least you're honest.

But, it's quite a load carrying around all that bitterness

and resentment isn't it?



Yes, but I'll feel better as soon as I get even with her.

Boy, have I got some plans for her.

She'll wish she had never been born.



No, you won't feel any better.

You'll feel worse.

Revenge isn't sweet.

You know how unhappy you are --

Well, I can change that.



You can? How?



Forgive Ann.

Then, I'll forgive you;

And the hate and the sin,

will be Ann's problem -- not yours.

You will have settled the problem

as far as you are concerned.



Oh, you know, you're right.

You always are.

And more than I want revenge,

I want to be right with You . . (sigh).

All right . all right . .

I forgive her.



There now!

Wonderful!

How do you feel?



Hmmmm. Well, not bad.

Not bad at all!

In fact, I feel pretty great!

You know, I don't think I'll go to bed uptight tonight.

I haven't been getting much rest, you know.



Yeah, I know.

But, you're not through with your prayer are you? Go on.



Oh, all right.

And lead us not into temptation,

but deliver us from evil.



Good! Good! I'll do that.

Just don't put yourself in a place

where you can be tempted.



What do you mean by that?



You know what I mean.



Yeah. I know.



Okay.

Go ahead. Finish your prayer.



For Thine is the kingdom,

and the power,

and the glory forever.

Amen.



Do you know what would bring me glory --

What would really make me happy?



No, but I'd like to know.

I want to please you now.

I've really made a mess of things.

I want to truly follow you.

I can see now how great that would be.

So, tell me . . .

How do I make you happy?



YOU just did.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 17 2008, 11:36 AM~9962570
> *Hey Gabriel whats up Bro ?  Could I get you and some of your homies to vote for me please.  Thanks
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915
> *


 Could yall on this here forum show a brother sum love. Its gonna be between Boricua Customs and dirtysanchez. He sure could use some adex to prevent chippin  You know I got love for ya Ric.


----------



## chitownuso93

you got some good words NIm . GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## King Daddy

ttt


----------



## mill creek

hey all. new here on LIL, just found this thread, lovin it.
been a Man of God for a few years now, don't currently attend a church, but the Lord is still with me, and I with him. 
Thanks to all who started this topic and keep it rollin.
God Bless you all.

Ezekiel 36:26


----------



## chitownuso93

welcome brother and GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## TOE-KNEE

:wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Daddy

The youth pastor at my church lost his truck yesterday. He had just got it two weeks ago and really needs a vehicle, if y'all can please throw up a quick prayer for him.


This was it. Not phototshopped, this is the real deal.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by mill creek_@Feb 25 2008, 07:47 AM~10023354
> *hey all.  new here on LIL, just found this thread, lovin it.
> been a Man of God for a few years now, don't currently attend a church, but the Lord is still with me, and I with him.
> Thanks to all who started this topic and keep it rollin.
> God Bless you all.
> 
> Ezekiel 36:26
> *


God bless you my brother, hurry up and get into church, so God can start using you. God has mighty plans for each of us, it might be tough to get where God wants us, but we have Jesus as an example.


----------



## chitownuso93

AMEN


----------



## PREMIER C.C. N.C.

nice to see a different side of lowridin,im not the most devout christian,but i am a believer.


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

Hey brothers time for a another give away. Please if you havne't voted already give boricuacustoms a vote.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10078300
He would appreciate it. If not its all good.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

happy moments, praise GOD..
difficult moments, seek GOD..
quiet moments, praise GOD...
painful moments, trust GOD..
every moment, thank GOD..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 29 2008, 07:10 PM~10061214
> *The youth pastor at my church lost his truck yesterday. He had just got it two weeks ago and really needs a vehicle, if y'all can please throw up a quick prayer for him.
> This was it. Not phototshopped, this is the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry about his loss homie.


----------



## King Daddy

Thanks bro just say a quick prayer for him. His wife goes to school in another city and he needs a car to go to work and get his kids. Stand in agreement that GOD will provide as he always does.


----------



## King Daddy

ttt for Jesus


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Mar 5 2008, 10:52 AM~10094086
> *ttt for Jesus
> *



x2 :angel:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 5 2008, 07:45 PM~10098433
> *x2 :angel:
> *


*X 3* :angel: :angel:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
“The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases, His mercy never comes to an end. They are new every morning, great is thy faithfulness.” Lamentations 3:22,23


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Victory Verse of the Week
“My house shall be called a house of prayer.” Luke 19:46


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 12 2006, 01:27 PM~6748309
> *THERES A CHRISTIAN CAR CLUB ORANGE COUNTY, THERE CALLED ANNOINTED OLDIES, THEY GOT SOME BAD ASS RIDES, THEY ARE REALLY COOL DUDES, ONE OF THEM LIVES DOWN THE STREET FROM ME
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Victory Verse of the Week
“Jesus Christ loved the church and gave Himself up for her.” Eph. 5:25


----------



## G2G_Al

Thank You Jesus!!!!


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 11 2008, 10:57 AM~10141706
> *Thank You Jesus!!!!
> *


 thats right.. thank you JESUS...


----------



## King Daddy

ttt


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Feb 18 2008, 12:24 PM~9971032
> *" CRY OUT TO ME AND I WILL ANSWER YOU, I WILL SHOW YOU GREAT AND MIGHTY THINGS WICH YOU DO NOT KNOW." JEREMIAH 33:3 :biggrin: GOD IS SO REAL THAT HE SHOWS HIMSELF RIGHT ON TIME ALL THE TIME. ALL WE HAVE TO DO IS CALL HIM AND HE ANSWERS US SOME HOW OR SOME WAY. GOD LOVES YOU AND WANTS TO DO THE MIRACLE THAT YOU NEED IN YOUR LIFE. REMEMBER ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS CALL HIM
> *


amen bro


----------



## NIMSTER64

I AM HAPPY TO ANNOUNCE THAT I GOT BAPTISED TODAY.IT FEELS SO GOOD.THANK YOU LORD.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 16 2008, 07:07 PM~10182874
> *I AM HAPPY TO ANNOUNCE THAT I GOT BAPTISED TODAY.IT FEELS SO GOOD.THANK YOU LORD.
> *


Praise God Bro!! Lay that old man down and walk in your new life with Christ!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 16 2008, 08:07 PM~10182874
> *I AM HAPPY TO ANNOUNCE THAT I GOT BAPTISED TODAY.IT FEELS SO GOOD.THANK YOU LORD.
> *


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 16 2008, 09:07 PM~10182874
> *I AM HAPPY TO ANNOUNCE THAT I GOT BAPTISED TODAY.IT FEELS SO GOOD.THANK YOU LORD.
> *


congrats nim.. i was baptized today too.. its a new beginning for us..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## chitownuso93

PRAISE GOD


----------



## servant of christ

Ezikiel 18:21-23-But if the wicked person turns from all the sin he has committed and observes all my statutes and does what is just and right, he will surely live; he will not die. None of the sins he has committed will be held against him; because of the righteousness he has done, he will live. Do I actually delight in the death of the wicked, declares the sovereign Lord? Do I not prefer that he turn from his wicked conduct and live?)


----------



## King Daddy

Congrats to toe-knee and nim. Witness to the world.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Mar 16 2008, 09:55 PM~10183364-->
> 
> 
> 
> Praise God Bro!!  Lay that old man down and walk in your new life with Christ!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rolled [email protected] 16 2008, 11:46 PM~10184506
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 12:17 AM~10184841
> *congrats nim.. i was baptized today too.. its a new beginning for us..
> CONGRATTS BRO IT FEELS LIKE A BIG LOAD WAS LIFTED FROM MY BODY WHEN I CAME UP.It was unexpected for me bro.the pastor was preaching and I felt the precence of God and he asked if anyone wants to get baptise now was the time to do it,he said don't be ashamed,and I got up and went up there,of course they asked a few questions and make sure you are ready to get baptised and after I answered the questions I got into some cloths and got baptised.wish we would have had a camera but the importand thing is that we confessed our sins to the lord in public and made it known that jesus died on the cross to wash our sins away.Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 12:22 AM~10184886
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 02:04 AM~10185493
> *PRAISE GOD
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by servent of [email protected] 17 2008, 10:51 AM~10186824
> *Ezikiel 18:21-23-But if the wicked person turns from all the sin he has committed and observes all my statutes and does what is just and right, he will surely live; he will not die. None of the sins he has committed will be held against him; because of the righteousness he has done, he will live. Do I actually delight in the death of the wicked, declares the sovereign Lord? Do I not prefer that he turn from his wicked conduct and live?)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMEN
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Daddy_@Mar 17 2008, 10:59 AM~10186858
> *Congrats to toe-knee and nim. Witness to the world.
> *


THANK YOU.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Mar 17 2008, 12:17 AM~10184841
> *congrats nim.. i was baptized today too.. its a new beginning for us..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOPS IT CAME OUT IN YOUR POST SO I REPOSTED IT.

CONGRATTS BRO IT FEELS LIKE A BIG LOAD WAS LIFTED FROM MY BODY WHEN I CAME UP.It was unexpected for me bro.the pastor was preaching and I felt the precence of God and he asked if anyone wants to get baptise now was the time to do it,he said don't be ashamed,and I got up and went up there,of course they asked a few questions and make sure you are ready to get baptised and after I answered the questions I got into some cloths and got baptised.wish we would have had a camera but the importand thing is that we confessed our sins to the lord in public and made it known that jesus died on the cross to wash our sins away.Amen.


----------



## servant of christ

congrats to toe-knee and nimster,heres a better picture toe-knee


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 17 2008, 11:18 AM~10186983
> *OOPS IT CAME OUT IN YOUR POST SO I REPOSTED IT.
> 
> CONGRATTS BRO IT FEELS LIKE A BIG LOAD WAS LIFTED FROM MY BODY WHEN I CAME UP.It was unexpected for me bro.the pastor was preaching and I felt the precence of God and he asked if anyone wants to get baptise now was the time to do it,he said don't be ashamed,and I got up and went up there,of course they asked a few questions and make sure you are ready to get baptised and after I answered the questions I got into some cloths and got baptised.wish we would have had a camera but the importand thing is that we confessed our sins to the lord in public and made it known that jesus died on the cross to wash our sins away.Amen.
> *


the lord does wonderful things..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Mar 17 2008, 12:57 PM~10187695
> *the lord does wonderful things..
> *


x2

indeed that is so!


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 17 2008, 01:39 PM~10188032
> *x2
> 
> indeed that is so!
> *


 x infinite


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Mar 16 2008, 10:17 PM~10184841
> *congrats nim.. i was baptized today too.. its a new beginning for us..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Praise God Almighty! Jesus Christ is still doing miracles.


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## King Daddy

God is most satisfied with us when we are most satisfied in him.
Andy Stanley


----------



## BiggLess31

TTT...Big ups to the KING OF KINGS and LORD OF LORDS!!!!! Love you guys and Stay Blessed! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

*<span style=\'colorINK\'>HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE GOD BLESS* </span>


----------



## God's Son2

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 23 2008, 08:38 AM~10233982
> *<span style=\'colorINK\'>HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE GOD BLESS </span>
> *


*X 2*


----------



## servant of christ

*HE HAS RISEN *Matthew 28The Resurrection 
1After the Sabbath, at dawn on the first day of the week, Mary Magdalene and the other Mary went to look at the tomb. 

2There was a violent earthquake, for an angel of the Lord came down from heaven and, going to the tomb, rolled back the stone and sat on it. 3His appearance was like lightning, and his clothes were white as snow. 4The guards were so afraid of him that they shook and became like dead men. 

5The angel said to the women, "Do not be afraid, for I know that you are looking for Jesus, who was crucified. 6He is not here; he has risen, just as he said. Come and see the place where he lay. 7Then go quickly and tell his disciples: 'He has risen from the dead and is going ahead of you into Galilee. There you will see him.' Now I have told you." 

8So the women hurried away from the tomb, afraid yet filled with joy, and ran to tell his disciples. 9Suddenly Jesus met them. "Greetings," he said. They came to him, clasped his feet and worshiped him. 10Then Jesus said to them, "Do not be afraid. Go and tell my brothers to go to Galilee; there they will see me."


----------



## NIMSTER64

HEY HOMIES I FEEL EXAUSTED I FEEL LIKE MY TIME IN THIS WORLD IS BEEN DONE.BUT I ALSO HAVE TALKED WITH OUR LORD AND HE TOLD ME NOT YET.I HAVE A PLAN AND I NEED YOU SPREAD THE WORD.


I WOKE UP AND SAID LORD WE HAVE PLENTY OF PEOPLE TO SPREAD YOUR WORD AND HE SAID YES BUT WE NEED EVERY ONE.INCLUDING YOU.BUT I AM A SINNER A DRUNK NOT A FOLLOWER BUT A LEADER AND HE SAI THATS WHY YOU MUST START NOW.IT IS NEVER TO LATE AND I SAID B UT I STILL DRINK BEER HE SAID LET ME JUDJE YOU SON JUST DO AS I ASK.I SAID BUT I CAN NOT BE AS CLEAN AND AS PURE AS OUR JESUS IS AND HE SAID JUST LET ME WORK MY LOVE WITH IN YOU JUST LET ME IN.I SAID LORD MY HEAT AND SOUL IS YOURS TO DO WHAT YOU WANT WITH IT.I CRIED BUT I AM STILL A SINNER I STILL FOR SOME ODD REASON KEEP ON FALLING BACK ON MY OLD WAYS.BUT IT IS OK CUS WITH EVERYONES PRAYERS WE WILL REPRENDER EL DIABLO.GOD BLESS OR LORD THANK YOU GOD THANK YOU WITH KNEES BENT I THANK YOU FOR NOT ABANDONEN ME.GRACIAS DIOSITO NOESTO.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 23 2008, 09:38 PM~10238872
> *HEY HOMIES I FEEL EXAUSTED I FEEL LIKE MY TIME IN THIS WORLD IS BEEN DONE.BUT I ALSO HAVE TALKED WITH OUR LORD AND HE TOLD ME NOT YET.I HAVE A PLAN AND I NEED YOU SPREAD THE WORD.
> I WOKE UP AND SAID LORD WE HAVE PLENTY OF PEOPLE TO SPREAD YOUR WORD AND HE SAID YES BUT WE NEED EVERY ONE.INCLUDING YOU.BUT I AM A SINNER A DRUNK NOT A FOLLOWER BUT A LEADER AND HE SAI THATS WHY YOU MUST START NOW.IT IS NEVER TO LATE AND I SAID B UT I STILL DRINK BEER HE SAID LET ME JUDJE YOU SON JUST DO AS I ASK.I SAID BUT I CAN NOT BE AS CLEAN AND AS PURE AS OUR JESUS IS AND HE SAID JUST LET ME WORK MY LOVE WITH IN YOU JUST LET ME IN.I SAID LORD MY HEAT AND SOUL IS YOURS TO DO WHAT YOU WANT WITH IT.I CRIED BUT I AM STILL A SINNER I STILL FOR SOME ODD REASON KEEP ON FALLING BACK ON MY OLD WAYS.BUT IT IS OK CUS WITH EVERYONES PRAYERS WE WILL REPRENDER EL DIABLO.GOD BLESS OR LORD THANK YOU GOD THANK YOU WITH KNEES BENT I THANK YOU FOR NOT ABANDONEN ME.GRACIAS DIOSITO NOESTO.
> *


Everyday is a new day, forget the pass and move on bro... If you find yourself falling back you need to evaluate what is the cause and make the proper changes.. sometime we need to change those we hang around at least for a while till you are strong enough to stand and not be temped... I Cor 10:13 God will not give you more then you can handle without providing a way out.. Look for the way out of those situations... I will be praying for you!!!

Al


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 15 2008, 12:28 AM~9697878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


*AMEN!  *


----------



## chitownuso93

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 23 2008, 11:23 PM~10239611
> *AMEN!
> *


PRAISE GOD BROTHERS AND SISTERS


----------



## streetshow




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 24 2008, 12:01 AM~10239070
> *Everyday is a new day, forget the pass and move on bro...  If you find yourself falling back you need to evaluate what is the cause and make the proper changes.. sometime we need to change those we hang around at least for a while till you are strong enough to stand and not be temped...  I Cor 10:13 God will not give you more then you can handle without providing a way out..  Look for the way out of those situations...  I will be praying for you!!!
> 
> Al
> *


THANKS BRO.YES YOU ARE RIGHT ON THAT.BUT i HAVE DONE THAT i HAVE NOT BEEN HANGING OUT AT ALL.i THINK i AM THE PROBLEM.sorry for the cap.I type and then look up to see them on.but yea I drink alone.I have slowed down alot.before i realy used to drink like theres no tomorrow but now i will have less then half of what i drank.so i guess it is a process.thanks for the verse.i am going to look it up and read further.God Bless my brother.I was alos thinking to get involved with the church more but if I fall back on my word I will feel very bad.bu I was thinking of doing that.


----------



## NIMSTER64

this all came to me in a dream that was my dream I forgot to say that.so I was dreaming all of this and it felt good I must say.it was dark and all I heard was a voice.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Congrats Guys....i was a Youth Pastor for 6 years


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 24 2008, 08:10 AM~10240878
> *THANKS BRO.YES YOU ARE RIGHT ON THAT.BUT i HAVE DONE THAT i HAVE NOT BEEN HANGING OUT AT ALL.i THINK i AM THE PROBLEM.sorry for the cap.I type and then look up to see them on.but yea I drink alone.I have slowed down alot.before i realy used to drink like theres no tomorrow but now i will have less then half of what i drank.so i guess it is a process.thanks for the verse.i am going to look it up and read further.God Bless my brother.I was alos thinking to get involved with the church more but if I fall back on my word I will feel very bad.bu I was thinking of doing that.
> *


Getting involved is a good thing, it keeps you busy... Remember an Idle mind is the devils playground....

Falling is not the problem, not getting back up is.....


----------



## POYO_66

This is my favorite topic of LIL.


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider97

hello guys im am posting in here for my sister her and her church at school are raising money for a trip in tijuana if any one would like to make a donation here is all the info  please let her know you guys are from layitlow she comes here once in a while and browses the forums thanks 

Hey all,
I am traveling to Tijuana, Mexico through the Roman Catholic Foundation & St. Paul’s Catholic Church in Madison, WI from May 18th to May 24th 2008. We are a group of 14 UW-Madison students who are a part of the St. Paul’s community.





We will spend one week in Tijuana helping to build a house through an organization called Esperanza International and working side by side with the future homeowners.





Unfortunately this trip does not come without a cost. I hope that you will consider supporting me with your prayers and perhaps a monetary donation. The cost of each person traveling to Tijuana is $725.00, and any support you could provide would be greatly appreciated.





I thank you for any assistance you may be able to provide as I prepare to travel and work on this service experience.





If you wish to make a donation, please make checks payable to St.



Paul’s University Catholic Center and send them to my school address (provided below)

If you have any questions, comments, or concerns do not hesitate to contact me. If you choose to donate and is a donation from a business or a large donation, the church can provide you with a form from tax purposes.





With peace and thank you again,


Alex Robles
234 Breese Terrace
Apt.



2
Madison, WI 53726
(708) 257-3252
[email protected]


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Mar 24 2008, 09:35 PM~10247759
> *hello guys im am posting in here for my sister her and her church at school are raising money for a trip in tijuana if any one would like to make a donation  here is all the info    please let her know you guys are from layitlow she comes here once in a while and browses the forums thanks
> 
> Hey all,
> I am traveling to Tijuana, Mexico through the Roman Catholic Foundation & St. Paul’s Catholic Church in Madison, WI from May 18th to May 24th 2008. We are a group of 14 UW-Madison students who are a part of the St. Paul’s community.
> We will spend one week in Tijuana helping to build a house through an organization called Esperanza International and working side by side with the future homeowners.
> Unfortunately this trip does not come without a cost. I hope that you will consider supporting me with your prayers and perhaps a monetary donation. The cost of each person traveling to Tijuana is $725.00, and any support you could provide would be greatly appreciated.
> I thank you for any assistance you may be able to provide as I prepare to travel and work on this service experience.
> If you wish to make a donation, please make checks payable to St.
> Paul’s University Catholic Center and send them to my school address (provided below)
> 
> If you have any questions, comments, or concerns do not hesitate to contact me. If you choose to donate and is a donation from a business or a large donation, the church can provide you with a form from tax purposes.
> With peace and thank you again,
> Alex Robles
> 234 Breese Terrace
> Apt.
> 2
> Madison, WI 53726
> (708) 257-3252
> [email protected]
> *


Coming from WI that will be some culture shock.. I'll talk to the club and see what we can do...


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT


----------



## fairydust87

hey guys hope everybody is having a blessed week...... :angel:


----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 25 2008, 06:42 AM~10249360
> *Coming from WI that will be some culture shock..  I'll talk to the club and see what we can do...
> *



thanks homie


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 24 2008, 08:38 PM~10245923
> *Getting involved is a good thing, it keeps you busy... Remember an Idle mind is the devils playground....
> 
> Falling is not the problem, not getting back up is.....
> 
> 
> *


I am tring to kick the beer drinking part and it is hard let me tell you.after doing it for about 16-17 years its like a part of me I can't kick.smoking cigs I got down to one a day and still working on quiting.the beer I got it down to not getting but drunk and just have a few bbut it is hard to just quit but I know with GoD nothing is imposible so please keep on praying for me.thank you.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 27 2008, 04:12 AM~10266364
> *I am tring to kick the beer drinking part and it is hard let me tell you.after doing it for  about 16-17 years its like a part of me I can't kick.smoking cigs I got down to one a day and still working on quiting.the beer I got it down to not getting but drunk and just have a few bbut it is hard to just quit but I know with GoD nothing is imposible so please keep on praying for me.thank you.
> *


I was there homie, I would drink 24/7.. I was a drunk!! Like you said With God All Things are Possible!!! Hang in there homie.. You are in my prayers..


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 27 2008, 10:39 AM~10267163
> *I was there homie, I would drink 24/7..  I was a drunk!!  Like you said With God All Things are Possible!!!  Hang in there homie..  You are in my prayers..
> *


Not tring to put your buisness out there or anything but do you still drink once in a while or not at all?how did you do it?was through prayer and I guess you need self diciplain to say no and walk away from it?


----------



## NIMSTER64

well I will be on the road for ten hours one way and ten hours back I will be leaving friday at 2 pm. I NEED EVERYONES PRAYERS FOR A SAVE TRIP THERE AND BACK THANK YOU GUYS AND GOD BLESS!!!


----------



## King Daddy

Nim, I will be praying for a safe trip for ya. Also I have seen brothers quit drinking, cold turkey who were hooked hard core, through prayer. Some times people take a while to stop. Either way if you do it for the right reason God will honor you for your diligance. He takes us as we are and molds us into the men of God we are destined to be. Still us, just for him.


----------



## LA4YA

is drinking a sin?. i was wondering because i'm going thru the same thing i would drink all the time, but now i just drink sometimes. i haven't been drunk in awhile and don't intend to.


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by LA4YA_@Mar 28 2008, 01:08 AM~10274682
> *is drinking a sin?. i was wondering because i'm going thru the same thing i would drink all the time, but now i just drink sometimes. i haven't been drunk in awhile and don't intend to.
> *


Yep, so is jacking off so your screwed. Might as well quit going to church


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Mar 28 2008, 02:54 AM~10274751
> *Yep, so is jacking off so your screwed.  Might as well quit going to church
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## autopartman

Judges 13:4 (New King James Version)
New King James Version (NKJV)

Copyright © 1982 by Thomas Nelson, Inc.
[NKJV at Thomas Nelson] [Thomas Nelson, Inc.]

4 Now therefore, please be careful not to drink wine or similar drink, and not to eat anything unclean.


----------



## autopartman

Luke 1:15 (New International Version)
New International Version (NIV)

15
for he will be great in the sight of the Lord. He is never to take wine or other fermented drink, and he will be filled with the Holy Spirit even from birth.[a]


----------



## autopartman

yo nimster don't feel every Christian i know right now is going through a dry spell even my self i just recently got fired back up due to lack of prayer time,and reading time ,but my church restarted the drama ministry and i am the leader now and that has me focused more on GOD again and less off stress,work, and just being lazy .but i will pray for you i also was in your shoes . but this this ROMANS 7 is very powerful i have to read this when i feel lazy,sleepy,frustrated and doubtful yo here it goes 

15I do not understand what I do. For what I want to do I do not do, but what I hate I do. 16And if I do what I do not want to do, I agree that the law is good. 17As it is, it is no longer I myself who do it, but it is sin living in me. 18I know that nothing good lives in me, that is, in my sinful nature.[c] For I have the desire to do what is good, but I cannot carry it out. 19For what I do is not the good I want to do; no, the evil I do not want to do—this I keep on doing. 20Now if I do what I do not want to do, it is no longer I who do it, but it is sin living in me that does it.

21So I find this law at work: When I want to do good, evil is right there with me. 22For in my inner being I delight in God's law; 23but I see another law at work in the members of my body, waging war against the law of my mind and making me a prisoner of the law of sin at work within my members. 24What a wretched man I am! Who will rescue me from this body of death? 25Thanks be to God—through Jesus Christ our Lord!
So then, I myself in my mind am a slave to God's law, but in the sinful nature a slave to the law of sin.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Mar 29 2008, 11:01 PM~10287553
> *yo nimster don't feel every Christian i know right now is going through a dry spell even my self i just recently got fired back up due to lack of prayer time,and reading time ,but  my church restarted the drama ministry and i am the leader now and that has me focused more on GOD again and less off stress,work, and just being lazy .but i will pray  for you i also was in your shoes . but this this ROMANS 7 is very powerful i have to read this when i feel lazy,sleepy,frustrated and doubtful yo here it goes
> 
> 15I do not understand what I do. For what I want to do I do not do, but what I hate I do. 16And if I do what I do not want to do, I agree that the law is good. 17As it is, it is no longer I myself who do it, but it is sin living in me. 18I know that nothing good lives in me, that is, in my sinful nature.[c] For I have the desire to do what is good, but I cannot carry it out. 19For what I do is not the good I want to do; no, the evil I do not want to do—this I keep on doing. 20Now if I do what I do not want to do, it is no longer I who do it, but it is sin living in me that does it.
> 
> 21So I find this law at work: When I want to do good, evil is right there with me. 22For in my inner being I delight in God's law; 23but I see another law at work in the members of my body, waging war against the law of my mind and making me a prisoner of the law of sin at work within my members. 24What a wretched man I am! Who will rescue me from this body of death? 25Thanks be to God—through Jesus Christ our Lord!
> So then, I myself in my mind am a slave to God's law, but in the sinful nature a slave to the law of sin.
> *


That is a good chunk of Gold right there!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

TO THE TOP FOR JESUS :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

im glad theres christian riders out there, we will even ride in heaven :cheesy:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 30 2008, 04:04 AM~10288106
> *im glad theres christian riders out there, we will even ride in heaven :cheesy:
> *


----------



## LVdroe

bless this sunday where i awoke... :angel:


----------



## maddogg20/20

*Hallelujah!!*


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Mar 30 2008, 11:37 AM~10289275
> *bless this sunday where i awoke...  :angel:
> *


----------



## autopartman

this is an awesome video !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyheJ480LYA


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Mar 31 2008, 11:52 AM~10297061
> *this is an awesome video !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyheJ480LYA
> *


nice video for sure..


----------



## autopartman

hey guys post up your favorite verse or book of the word of GOD that way some of the newer brothers can get the used to some of this i will start off first ... 

:guns: to statan


----------



## autopartman

first off Exodus 20 :this is off the amplified bible 

3You shall have no other gods before or besides Me.

4You shall not make yourself any graven image [to worship it] or any likeness of anything that is in the heavens above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth;


----------



## autopartman

this is the second part to it why i like it it is in samuel 5


2 They took the ark of God into the house of Dagon and set it beside Dagon [their idol].

3 When they of Ashdod arose early on the morrow, behold, Dagon had fallen upon his face on the ground before the ark of the Lord. So they took Dagon and set him in his place again.

4 But when they arose early the next morning, behold, Dagon had again fallen on his face on the ground before the ark of the Lord, and [his] head and both the palms of his hands were lying cut off on the threshold; only the trunk of Dagon was left him.


----------



## autopartman

and i like it because the god of the PHILISTINES was just a statue and that GOD our GOD made sure he would bow down and worship him when ever i come across religious people i show them that part especially Exodus 20 in New King James version
5 you shall not bow down to them nor serve them. For I, the LORD your God, am a 
JEALOUS God , a good Jealous that means we can not have buda ,san juan ,virgin mary , why because he is a JEALOUS GOD . and people get amazed at that and they tell 
me that in thier religion it is ok so i show them that it is scripture not my belief and GOD will show he is GOD even if they don't agree with me ... 

ok i started who will go next?


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Mar 31 2008, 09:52 AM~10297061
> *this is an awesome video !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyheJ480LYA
> *


Excellent video. It touches the soul.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by autopartman+Apr 1 2008, 11:24 AM~10307029-->
> 
> 
> 
> first off  Exodus 20 :this is  off the amplified bible
> 
> 3You shall have no other gods before or besides Me.
> 
> 4You shall not make yourself any graven image [to worship it] or any likeness of anything that is in the heavens above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth;
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 11:33 AM~10307127
> *this is the second part to it why i like it it is in samuel 5
> 2 They took the ark of God into the house of Dagon and set it beside Dagon [their idol].
> 
> 3 When they of Ashdod arose early on the morrow, behold, Dagon had fallen upon his face on the ground before the ark of the Lord. So they took Dagon and set him in his place again.
> 
> 4 But when they arose early the next morning, behold, Dagon had again fallen on his face on the ground before the ark of the Lord, and [his] head and both the palms of his hands were lying cut off on the threshold; only the trunk of Dagon was left him.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-autopartman_@Apr 1 2008, 11:45 AM~10307256
> *and i like it because the god of the PHILISTINES was just a statue and that GOD our GOD made sure he  would bow down and worship him when ever i come across religious people i show them that part especially Exodus 20  in New King James version
> 5 you shall not bow down to them nor serve them. For I, the LORD your God, am a
> JEALOUS God , a good Jealous that means we can not have buda ,san juan ,virgin mary , why because he is a JEALOUS GOD . and people get amazed at that and they tell
> me that in thier religion it is ok  so i show them that it is scripture not my belief and GOD will show he is GOD even if they don't agree with me ...
> 
> ok i started who will go next?
> *



i liked those quotes 2 :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

"Chaka" a close homie to the club passed away yesterday. The Homies from Los Angeles Car Club will be having a Benefit kick back at Elysian park this sunday. 
http://i28.tinypic.com/10qcwgg.jpg[/img]] 
More info to come
It will be this sunday 
04-06-08
[/quote]


----------



## fairydust87

> "Chaka" a close homie to the club passed away yesterday. The Homies from Los Angeles Car Club will be having a Benefit kick back at Elysian park this sunday.
> http://i28.tinypic.com/10qcwgg.jpg[/img]]
> More info to come
> It will be this sunday
> 04-06-08


[/quote]

R.I.P. Homie :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Mar 30 2008, 01:01 AM~10287553
> *yo nimster don't feel every Christian i know right now is going through a dry spell even my self i just recently got fired back up due to lack of prayer time,and reading time ,but  my church restarted the drama ministry and i am the leader now and that has me focused more on GOD again and less off stress,work, and just being lazy .but i will pray  for you i also was in your shoes . but this this ROMANS 7 is very powerful i have to read this when i feel lazy,sleepy,frustrated and doubtful yo here it goes
> 
> 15I do not understand what I do. For what I want to do I do not do, but what I hate I do. 16And if I do what I do not want to do, I agree that the law is good. 17As it is, it is no longer I myself who do it, but it is sin living in me. 18I know that nothing good lives in me, that is, in my sinful nature.[c] For I have the desire to do what is good, but I cannot carry it out. 19For what I do is not the good I want to do; no, the evil I do not want to do—this I keep on doing. 20Now if I do what I do not want to do, it is no longer I who do it, but it is sin living in me that does it.
> 
> 21So I find this law at work: When I want to do good, evil is right there with me. 22For in my inner being I delight in God's law; 23but I see another law at work in the members of my body, waging war against the law of my mind and making me a prisoner of the law of sin at work within my members. 24What a wretched man I am! Who will rescue me from this body of death? 25Thanks be to God—through Jesus Christ our Lord!
> So then, I myself in my mind am a slave to God's law, but in the sinful nature a slave to the law of sin.
> *


WOW THAT WAS POWERFUL.THANKS BRO i WILL READ THIS OVER AND OVER.THANK YOU BRO :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Mar 31 2008, 11:52 AM~10297061
> *this is an awesome video !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyheJ480LYA
> *


man thats me all in a nut shell and I am in the strugling point so I will keep on fighting untill I reach him


----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Mar 28 2008, 02:54 AM~10274751
> *Yep, so is jacking off so your screwed.  Might as well quit going to church
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :twak: :buttkick: :twak: :buttkick: DONT LISTEN TO THIS FOOL. THE HARDEST THING A HUMAN CAN EVER DO IS FOLLOWING JESUS AND BEING A SAINT. WE ALL FALL SHORT OF THE GLORY SO ITS IMPORTANT THAT WHEN WE FALL WE DONT RUN AWAY FROM GOD BUT WE RUN TO HIM. DRINKING ISNT RIGHT BECAUSE IT OPENS DOORS TO OTHER BAD THINGS. HOLD ON TO JESUS AND YOU WILL OVERCOME.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Apr 2 2008, 10:04 PM~10321602
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :buttkick: DONT LISTEN TO THIS FOOL. THE HARDEST THING A HUMAN CAN EVER DO IS FOLLOWING JESUS AND BEING A SAINT. WE ALL FALL SHORT OF THE GLORY SO ITS IMPORTANT THAT WHEN WE FALL WE DONT RUN AWAY FROM GOD BUT WE RUN TO HIM. DRINKING ISNT RIGHT BECAUSE IT OPENS DOORS TO OTHER BAD THINGS. HOLD ON TO JESUS AND YOU WILL OVERCOME.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 2 2008, 07:17 PM~10319518
> *man thats me all in a nut shell and I am in the strugling point so I will keep on fighting untill I reach him
> *


keep your faith nim.. when you reach him, you will be relieved and no more struggling.....


----------



## autopartman

i used to struggle alot too with drinking but my problem was music has really influenced the moods i would get into i had to stop listening to OLDIES music especially EAST SIDE STORY cd's because of the mood would it put me in i would say i will just drink ONE and nobody would know i remember waiting in line at at store and i would be very nervous there hoping no one would see me and i would get this feeling that all these eyes were just watching me and i knew it was the holy spirit bringing conviction upon my life and little by little i threw 
away my music and started listening to christian music nowa days there new christian music with all different styles now and it really makes an impact on how you feel ,the way you live .


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HEY FOLKS HOW'S IT GOING!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Apr 3 2008, 08:07 AM~10323676
> *keep your faith nim.. when you reach him, you will be relieved and no more struggling.....
> *


amen to that brother


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Apr 3 2008, 09:59 AM~10324092
> *i used to struggle alot too with drinking but my problem was music has really influenced the moods i would get into i had to stop listening to OLDIES music especially EAST SIDE STORY cd's because of the mood would it put me in i would say i will just drink ONE and nobody would know i remember waiting in line at at store and i would be very nervous there hoping no one would see me and i would get this feeling that all these eyes were just watching me and i knew it was the holy spirit bringing conviction upon my life and little by little i threw
> away my music and started listening to christian music nowa days there new christian music with all different styles now and it really makes an impact on how you feel ,the way you live .
> *



yes sir.. it does make a difference.. i started listening to it this year.. we got a christian radio station that plays music and live sermons.. thats all i listen to now..


----------



## fairydust87

hello my fellow Christian bros..... :wave:


----------



## maddogg20/20

Drinkings a sin? :twak:



> *John 2:1-11:
> 
> On the third day a wedding took place at Cana in Galilee. Jesus' mother was there, 2and Jesus and his disciples had also been invited to the wedding. 3When the wine was gone, Jesus' mother said to him, "They have no more wine."
> 4"Dear woman, why do you involve me?" Jesus replied, "My time has not yet come."
> 
> 5His mother said to the servants, "Do whatever he tells you."
> 
> 6Nearby stood six stone water jars, the kind used by the Jews for ceremonial washing, each holding from twenty to thirty gallons.[a]
> 
> 7Jesus said to the servants, "Fill the jars with water"; so they filled them to the brim.
> 
> 8Then he told them, "Now draw some out and take it to the master of the banquet."
> 
> They did so, 9and the master of the banquet tasted the water that had been turned into wine. He did not realize where it had come from, though the servants who had drawn the water knew. Then he called the bridegroom aside 10and said, "Everyone brings out the choice wine first and then the cheaper wine after the guests have had too much to drink; but you have saved the best till now."
> 11This, the first of his miraculous signs, Jesus performed in Cana of Galilee. He thus revealed his glory, and his disciples put their faith in him.
> 
> *


This is a sin:
Living your life and raising children according to the contradictive writings of crazy people who lived in the middle east 2000yrs ago and ignoring your _god-given _logic to understand BS when you see it. 

Drinking(too much) is unhealthy and........that........ could be considered a "sin" cause you're not supposed to defile your temple(body), but what about stress?
Is worrying a sin? Even Jesus worried about if being crucified was the best solution to the worlds problems.
Stress & anxiety have been proven to cause: Migraines, hypertension, rheumatoid arthritis, ulcers, heart attack/disease, cancers, insomnia, alcoholism ( ),etc..
75% of all doctor visits are somehow stress related, so drink up if thats what you want to do.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Apr 3 2008, 08:29 PM~10330011
> *Drinkings a sin? :twak:
> This is a sin:
> Living your life and raising children according to the contradictive writings of crazy people who lived in the middle east 2000yrs ago and ignoring your god-given logic to understand BS when you see it.
> 
> Drinking(too much) is unhealthy and........that........ could be considered a "sin" cause you're not supposed to defile your temple(body), but what about stress?
> Is worrying a sin?  Even Jesus worried about if being crucified was the best solution to the worlds problems.
> Stress & anxiety have been proven to cause: Migraines, hypertension, rheumatoid arthritis, ulcers, heart attack/disease, cancers, insomnia, alcoholism ( ),etc..
> 75% of all doctor visits are somehow stress related, so drink up if thats what you want to do.
> *


Hey homie, to come in here and attack what we belive is just wrong..

Drinking is not a sin.. drinking too much causes you to sin, it lowers your ambitions and it makes it eaiser to do the wrong things...

Most Christians don't drink, that's there choice, some do. If you can have just one or two drinks and stay maintained that is great. Most people can't, I had to stop drinking completly for years, now and then I will have a drink with dinner or if we are out on a special occasion. I wont drink around my Christian friend that don't drink, I don't want to stumble them. Sometimes I go months and not drink, it not like I can't live without it, like I use to be.. I use to drink a case a beer a day..


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Apr 3 2008, 02:54 PM~10326354
> *yes sir.. it does make a difference..  i started listening to it this year.. we got a christian radio station that plays music and live sermons.. thats all i listen to now..
> *


is like 90.1 or 90.5 something like that right.I have been listing to it also.makes alot of sence what they talk about.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 4 2008, 11:23 AM~10333693
> *is like 90.1 or 90.5 something like that right.I have been listing to it also.makes alot of sence what they talk about.
> *


yep.. 90.1


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Apr 3 2008, 10:29 PM~10330011
> *Drinkings a sin? :twak:
> This is a sin:
> Living your life and raising children according to the contradictive writings of crazy people who lived in the middle east 2000yrs ago and ignoring your god-given logic to understand BS when you see it.
> 
> Drinking(too much) is unhealthy and........that........ could be considered a "sin" cause you're not supposed to defile your temple(body), but what about stress?
> Is worrying a sin?  Even Jesus worried about if being crucified was the best solution to the worlds problems.
> Stress & anxiety have been proven to cause: Migraines, hypertension, rheumatoid arthritis, ulcers, heart attack/disease, cancers, insomnia, alcoholism ( ),etc..
> 75% of all doctor visits are somehow stress related, so drink up if thats what you want to do.
> *


i dont consider it a sin to drink.. it just opens up many ways for sins to enter you life..


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Apr 5 2008, 05:57 AM~10340802
> *i dont consider it a sin to drink.. it just opens up many ways for sins to enter you life..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I NEED MORE PRAYER BROTHERS.I WANT TO SELL MY SECOND HOME BUT I DON'T WANT MY TENANTS TO LEAVE.I HAVE TO SELL BECAUSE I HAVE BEEN COMING OUT OF POCKET BUT GOD BLESSED ME WITH TENANTS AND I NEED PRAYER FROM EVERYONE FOR GUIDENCE.LIKE THE WORD SAYS YOU GET WHAT YOU PRAYED FOR BUT YOU MIGHT NOT LIKE WHAT YOU GET.AMEN.SO I NEED SOME ONE TO SHOW ME HOW TO PRAY.I WAS TOLD TO BE SPECIFIC.DON'T CUT CORNERS.HE WILL GUIDE US IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.AMEN.I KNOW OR FATHER HAS A PLAN AND I AM WILLING TO BE PART OF THE PLAN AND IT IS HARD RIGHT NOW BUT WE ARE ALL PART OF THE PLAN AMEN.PRAYERS IN GODS NAME PLEASE WE NEED IT MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS PLEASE PRAY FOR ME AND MY FAMILY.


----------



## autopartman

yo nimster this will help you out ! this is off the new living translation here it goes 
phillipians 4: 6-8 
6 Don’t worry about anything; instead, pray about everything. Tell God what you need, and thank him for all he has done. 7 Then you will experience God’s peace, which exceeds anything we can understand. His peace will guard your hearts and minds as you live in Christ Jesus.

8 And now, dear brothers and sisters, one final thing. Fix your thoughts on what is true, and honorable, and right, and pure, and lovely, and admirable. Think about things that are excellent and worthy of praise. 9 Keep putting into practice all you learned and received from me—everything you heard from me and saw me doing

phillipians 4:11

11 Not that I was ever in need, for I have learned how to be content with whatever I have. 12 I know how to live on almost nothing or with everything. I have learned the SECRET of living in every situation, whether it is with a full stomach or empty, with plenty or little. 13 For I can do everything through Christ,[c] who gives me strength. 14 Even so, you have done well to share with me in my present difficulty.


----------



## autopartman

Jeremiah 33:3

3 'Call to me and I will answer you and tell you great and unsearchable things you do not know.


----------



## autopartman

matthew 7 7"Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you. 8For everyone who asks receives; he who seeks finds; and to him who knocks, the door will be opened.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 3 2008, 02:24 PM~10327468
> *hello my fellow Christian bros..... :wave:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

thank for those verses


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 6 2008, 01:23 PM~10348031
> *thank for those verses
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## fairydust87

ttt


----------



## EC31

Just wanted to drop a few words of encouragement for all my fellow believers in the struggle for Christ. Jesus said to the apostle Paul in the second letter to the Corinthians chapter 12 verse 9. "My grace is sufficient for you, for My strenght is made perfect in weakness."


----------



## G2G_Al

Execellent


----------



## autopartman

t t t for JESUS !


----------



## autopartman

has any one else seen this video?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW4LLwkgmqA


----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Apr 10 2008, 12:18 AM~10379198
> *has any one else seen this video?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW4LLwkgmqA
> *


ITS TIME TO WAKE UP. THE END IS GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER. MAKE SURE BRO YOU KEEP THIS VIDEO ON TOP.


----------



## fairydust87

:nicoderm:


----------



## King Daddy

It was Friday but Sunday was coming


----------



## fairydust87

:angel:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

thank you JESUS...


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Apr 12 2008, 09:58 PM~10402219
> *thank you JESUS...
> *


X70


----------



## Dirk

You guys are doing an awesome thing! I'm not sure if there are any clubs like this around here, i haven't heard of any but it would be cool if there were.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

got this off myspace.. thought id share..  

BIBLES


I wonder what would happen if we treated our Bible like we treat our
cellphone?

What if we carried it around in our purses or pockets?

What if we flipped through it several time a day?

What if we turned back to go get it if we forgot it?

What if we used it to receive messages from the text?

What if we treated it like we couldn't live without it?

What if we gave it to Kids as gifts?

What if we used it when we traveled?

What if we used it in case of emergency?

This is something to make you go....hmm...where is my Bible?

Oh, and one more thing. ...

Unlike our cell phone, we don't have to worry
About our Bible being disconnected because Jesus already paid the bill.





Makes you stop and think "where are my priorities?

And no dropped calls!


----------



## King Daddy

Also no roaming charges.


----------



## servant of christ

*Romans 8*
Life Through the Spirit 
1Therefore, there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus,[a] 2because through Christ Jesus the law of the Spirit of life set me free from the law of sin and death. 3For what the law was powerless to do in that it was weakened by the sinful nature,* God did by sending his own Son in the likeness of sinful man to be a sin offering.[c] And so he condemned sin in sinful man,[d] 4in order that the righteous requirements of the law might be fully met in us, who do not live according to the sinful nature but according to the Spirit.*


----------



## servant of christ

*Ezekiel 18*
21 "But if a wicked man turns away from all the sins he has committed and keeps all my decrees and does what is just and right, he will surely live; he will not die. 22 None of the offenses he has committed will be remembered against him. Because of the righteous things he has done, he will live. 23 Do I take any pleasure in the death of the wicked? declares the Sovereign LORD. Rather, am I not pleased when they turn from their ways and live?


----------



## servant of christ

*JESUS IS LORD*
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## servant of christ

*Ephesians 1
Spiritual Blessings in Christ *
3Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us in the heavenly realms with every spiritual blessing in Christ. 4For he chose us in him before the creation of the world to be holy and blameless in his sight. In love 5he[c] predestined us to be adopted as his sons through Jesus Christ, in accordance with his pleasure and will— 6to the praise of his glorious grace, which he has freely given us in the One he loves. 7In him we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, in accordance with the riches of God's grace 8that he lavished on us with all wisdom and understanding. 9And he[d] made known to us the mystery of his will according to his good pleasure, which he purposed in Christ, 10to be put into effect when the times will have reached their fulfillment—to bring all things in heaven and on earth together under one head, even Christ.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 13 2008, 07:04 PM~10406914
> *JESUS IS LORD
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


AMEN to that bro.


----------



## chitownuso93

PRAISE GOD


----------



## betosbomb

PLEASE PRAY FOR ME, MY NAME IS BETO AND IM IN CHARGE OF THE SPANISH SERVICES IN THE PRISON MINISTRY THROUGHOUT THE STATE OF KENTUCKY AND THIS SATURDAY AND SUNDAY WE WILL BE GOING TO DANVILLE KENTUCKY TO VISIT THE PRISONERS. WE NEED YOUR PRAYERS. THANKS AND GOD BLESS


----------



## FORGIVEN

<span style=\'color:red\'>THE WORD BECAME FLESH</span></span>
(<span style=\'color:red\'>John 1:14-18)

And the Word became flesh and dwelt among us, full of grace and truth; we have beheld his glory, glory as of the only Son from the Father. (John bore witness to him, and cried, "This was he of whom I said, 'He who comes after me ranks before me, for he was before me.'") And from his fulness have we all received, grace upon grace. For the law was given through Moses; grace and truth came through Jesus Christ. No one has ever seen God; the only Son, who is in the bosom of the Father, he has made him known.


Let me ascend a flight of five stairs with you this morning from the invisibility of God to the great Christmas truth — that we may receive (even this morning) grace upon grace from Jesus Christ. The five steps are here in this text. And we will take them one at a time.

1. The first and lowest step in the flight of five stairs is that God is invisible. Verse 18: "No one has ever seen God." What fools we can make of ourselves by denying what we cannot see.

I received a video recently, put out by the Fund for the Feminist Majority, called "Abortion for Survival." We watched it as a staff a few weeks ago. It is a powerful visual statement of why pro-abortionists think abortion is utterly necessary as a means of birth control especially in poor countries. The miseries caused by unwanted pregnancies among the poor are all graphically portrayed.

I wondered if the reality of the unborn child would ever be referred to in the video. It wasn't .The tacit assumption was that it didn't exist. Why? Because you can't see it. Just like God. At two points in the film they took a large syringe and squirted a bloody mass into a dish and said something like, "This is the result of an eight week abortion; hardly a child." Which is like getting your finger caught in a meat grinder and looking at the remains and saying, "O I guess it wasn't a finger after all. So I really won't miss it. No harm done."

At no point in the video was a picture of that baby shown before it was ground up by abortion. Why? Because the invisibility of the unborn child is a great help in building up faith in the child's non-existence or insignificance.

It's the same approach that Yuri Gagarin the first Soviet cosmonaut used in 1961 when he said in space, "I don't see any God out here."

So when John says in verse 18: "No one has ever seen God," he poses a problem. If you can't see him, how can you know him? That's step number one in the flight of five stairs in this text: God is invisible.

2. The second step is this: God revealed himself in the law of Moses before he revealed himself in the Lord Jesus. This is found in verse 17. Let's read verses 16 and 17, "And from his fulness have we all received grace upon grace. For the law was given through Moses; grace and truth came through Jesus Christ." Does that mean that the law of Moses is contrary to grace and truth — that the law is not gracious and not truthful? I don't think so. What verse 17 says is that before the REALITY — the embodiment — of grace and truth came through Jesus, a WITNESS to that reality came through the law of Moses.

The reason I don't think verse 17 intends to make a sharp contrast between the law of Moses and Jesus is what John says about Moses and the law in other places. For example, in John 3:14 he says, "As Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, so must the Son of man be lifted up, that whoever believes in him may have eternal life." Here Moses does something gracious and truthful that points to the grace and truth of Jesus.

Another example is John 5:46 where Jesus says, "If you believed Moses, you would believe me, for he wrote of me. But if you do not believe his writings, how will you believe my words?" Here Moses is in harmony with Jesus and writing truth about Jesus and his grace. Finally in John 6:32 Jesus says, "Truly, truly, I say to you, it was not Moses who gave you the bread from heaven; my Father gives you the true bread from heaven." This means that the manna in the wilderness was a gracious gift of God, but it was not the true bread. It was not the reality of grace itself. It was a witness to the grace to come, a foretaste of Christ.

So John's point in verse 17 ("The law was given through Moses; grace and truth came through Jesus Christ") is that the law was not the reality — the embodiment — of grace and truth themselves, Jesus was. The law was a witness to grace and truth. Jesus was the fulfilment not the contradiction of the law of Moses.

That's step number two in our flight of five stairs. First, God is invisible. Second, God revealed himself in the law of Moses before he revealed himself in the Lord Jesus.

3. The third step in the flight of stairs is this: God became human. The text begins with this statement. Verse 14 says, "And the Word became flesh and dwelt among us." Now to hear the full force of that verse you have to go back up to verse 1: "In the beginning was the Word and the Word was with God, and the Word was God." The Word was God and the Word became flesh. If the Word was God and the Word became flesh, then God became flesh. God became human. Jesus Christ was human and Jesus Christ was God.

"The Word became flesh and dwelt among us." The word for "dwelt" is the word for "set up a tent" in Greek. I used to think that implied mainly that he was here only temporarily. But when I looked up all the places this word occurs in the New Testament, I found that it doesn't imply temporary status. For example, in Revelation 21:3 where the eternal new heavens and new earth are described it says, "Behold the dwelling (tent!) of God is with men. He will dwell (pitch his tent!) with them, and they shall be his people."

I think what pitching a tent with us implies is that God wants to be on familiar terms with us. He wants to be close. He wants a lot of interaction. If you come into a community and build a huge palace with a wall around it says one thing about your desires to be with the people. But if you pitch a tent in my back yard you will probably use my bathroom and eat often at my table. This is why God became human. He came to pitch a tent in our human back yard so that we would have a lot of dealings with him.

That's the third step in our flight of stairs. First, God is invisible. Second, God revealed himself in the law of Moses before he revealed himself in the Lord Jesus. Third, God became human and set up his tent among us.

4. The fourth step is that in Jesus we see God. Verse 14 says, "And the Word became flesh and dwelt among us, full of grace and truth; we have beheld his glory, glory as of the only Son from the Father." Notice: "we have beheld — seen — his glory. Who does "his" refer to? It refers to the Word. "The Word became flesh, and we beheld HIS glory." "And the Word was with God and the Word was God." So in Jesus we behold God — the glory of God.

God came to live in a tent so we can watch him more closely. God wants to be seen and known in his Son.

The same point is made in verse 18. "No one has ever seen God; the only Son (other older manuscripts say "the only God"), who is in the bosom (in the lap or the embrace) of the Father, he has made him known." Here the point is that even though God is a Spirit and is therefore invisible (John 4:24) He has now revealed himself in an utterly unique way — by the incarnation of himself in his Son Jesus. In Jesus we see God.

You don't have to wonder today if there is a baby in the womb of a woman eight weeks pregnant. And you don't have to wonder what it's like. We have pictures and videos and models and detailed physiological descriptions.

And so it is with God. You don't need to be in the dark about God. He has gone beyond parchment and paper. He has gone beyond tapes and cassettes. He has gone beyond videos and even beyond live drama. He has actually come and pitched his tent in our back yard and beckoned us to watch him and get to know him in the person of his Son Jesus. When you watch Jesus in action, you watch God in action. When you hear Jesus teach, you hear God teach. When you come to know what Jesus is like, you know what God is like.

So what is God like? What do we see when we see Jesus? John is very clear in what he wants to stress. We see the glory of God's grace and truth. Verse 14: "The Word became flesh and dwelt among us; we have beheld his glory, glory as of the only begotten from the Father, full of grace and truth." Then John repeats this in verse 17, "The law was through Moses, grace and truth came through Jesus Christ."

The point is this: the essence of what God reveals about himself in Jesus is, first, that he is true — that is, he is real, more real than all that you can see. In a sense everthing that looks so real to us is like a short dream. (2 Cor. 4:18 "We look not to the things that are seen but to the things that are unseen. For the things that are seen are transient, but the things that are unseen are eternal.") God is truth. God is reality. And that is what we see in Jesus. He is the way, the truth, and the life.

And secondly God is grace. Or as John says in his first letter: "God is love" (1 John 4:8). God is free and overflowing and lavish in his goodness to sinful creatures. This is grace. This is the essence of God's reality because nothing reveals the fullness of his deity more than the freedom of his grace. He is full, happy, and sufficient in himself so that he does not need us to meet his need but is surging with infinite energy and fulness to meet ours. That's his grace. And that's the capstone of his glory. "We saw his glory . . . full of grace and truth."

That's step four. First, God is invisible. Second, God revealed himself in the law of Moses before he revealed himself in the Lord Jesus. Third, God became human and set up his tent among us. Fourth, in Jesus we see God and know what he is like: true reality and fulness of grace.

5. Which brings now to the top of our flight of stairs to the practical Christmas truth. What is the connection between all this revelation and you? Verse 16 gives the answer: "And from his fulness have we all received grace upon grace." So step five is this: God came not just to show us grace but to give us grace; and we mus receive it.

God doesn't just want to stock your head with knowledge about his truth and grace, he wants you to receive it and experience it. This Christmas he wants to give you personally a foundation of truth and reality to stand on so you won't cave in under stress. This Christmas he wants to treat you with grace — to forgive all your sins — all of them! — to take away all your guilt, to make your conscience clean, to help you with your problems, to give you strength for each day and to fill you with hope and joy and peace. Isn't that the meaning of grace? And isn't that why he pitched his tent among us?

But note well the word: "From his fulness we have received grace upon grace." Don't spurn it this morning. Receive it. Welcome it for what it really is. And let it fill your heart with everlasting joy — joy to the world


----------



## FORGIVEN

WE NEED PRAYER MY SISTERS LIL BOY IS LIFE SUPPORT SO PLEASE KEEP HIM ON YOUR PRAYERS


----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 16 2008, 12:05 PM~10430000
> *WE NEED PRAYER MY SISTERS LIL BOY IS LIFE SUPPORT SO PLEASE KEEP HIM ON YOUR PRAYERS
> *


WHATS HIS NAME BRO. ILL PRAY FOR HIM, HE IS HEALED IN JESUS NAME


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 16 2008, 01:05 PM~10430000
> *WE NEED PRAYER MY SISTERS LIL BOY IS LIFE SUPPORT SO PLEASE KEEP HIM ON YOUR PRAYERS
> *


your nephew and your family are in my prayers..


----------



## NIMSTER64

we will be praying for him.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Apr 15 2008, 01:52 PM~10422260
> *PLEASE PRAY FOR ME, MY NAME IS BETO AND IM IN CHARGE OF THE SPANISH SERVICES IN THE PRISON MINISTRY THROUGHOUT THE STATE OF KENTUCKY AND THIS SATURDAY AND SUNDAY WE WILL BE GOING TO DANVILLE KENTUCKY TO VISIT THE PRISONERS. WE NEED YOUR PRAYERS. THANKS AND GOD BLESS
> *


*I will be praying for you bROther,  *


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2008, 08:01 AM~10436845
> *we will be praying for him.
> *


By his stripes bro.


----------



## CrownOfLife4U

We're here in Northern Calif. We too will be prayin.


----------



## FORGIVEN

god bless all my brothers on this website my lil nephews name is jason he needs all the prayers he can get, thank you very much brothers.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 15 2008, 04:13 PM~10423221
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>THE WORD BECAME FLESH</span></span>
> (John 1:14-18)
> 
> And the Word became flesh and dwelt among us, full of grace and truth; we have beheld his glory, glory as of the only Son from the Father. (John bore witness to him, and cried, "This was he of whom I said, 'He who comes after me ranks before me, for he was before me.'") And from his fulness have we all received, grace upon grace. For the law was given through Moses; grace and truth came through Jesus Christ. No one has ever seen God; the only Son, who is in the bosom of the Father, he has made him known.
> 
> 
> Let me ascend a flight of five stairs with you this morning from the invisibility of God to the great Christmas truth — that we may receive (even this morning) grace upon grace from Jesus Christ. The five steps are here in this text. And we will take them one at a time.
> 
> 1. The first and lowest step in the flight of five stairs is that God is invisible. Verse 18: "No one has ever seen God." What fools we can make of ourselves by denying what we cannot see.
> 
> I received a video recently, put out by the Fund for the Feminist Majority, called "Abortion for Survival." We watched it as a staff a few weeks ago. It is a powerful visual statement of why pro-abortionists think abortion is utterly necessary as a means of birth control especially in poor countries. The miseries caused by unwanted pregnancies among the poor are all graphically portrayed.
> 
> I wondered if the reality of the unborn child would ever be referred to in the video. It wasn't .The tacit assumption was that it didn't exist. Why? Because you can't see it. Just like God. At two points in the film they took a large syringe and squirted a bloody mass into a dish and said something like, "This is the result of an eight week abortion; hardly a child." Which is like getting your finger caught in a meat grinder and looking at the remains and saying, "O I guess it wasn't a finger after all. So I really won't miss it. No harm done."
> 
> At no point in the video was a picture of that baby shown before it was ground up by abortion. Why? Because the invisibility of the unborn child is a great help in building up faith in the child's non-existence or insignificance.
> 
> It's the same approach that Yuri Gagarin the first Soviet cosmonaut used in 1961 when he said in space, "I don't see any God out here."
> 
> So when John says in verse 18: "No one has ever seen God," he poses a problem. If you can't see him, how can you know him? That's step number one in the flight of five stairs in this text: God is invisible.
> 
> 2. The second step is this: God revealed himself in the law of Moses before he revealed himself in the Lord Jesus. This is found in verse 17. Let's read verses 16 and 17, "And from his fulness have we all received grace upon grace. For the law was given through Moses; grace and truth came through Jesus Christ." Does that mean that the law of Moses is contrary to grace and truth — that the law is not gracious and not truthful? I don't think so. What verse 17 says is that before the REALITY — the embodiment — of grace and truth came through Jesus, a WITNESS to that reality came through the law of Moses.
> 
> The reason I don't think verse 17 intends to make a sharp contrast between the law of Moses and Jesus is what John says about Moses and the law in other places. For example, in John 3:14 he says, "As Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, so must the Son of man be lifted up, that whoever believes in him may have eternal life." Here Moses does something gracious and truthful that points to the grace and truth of Jesus.
> 
> Another example is John 5:46 where Jesus says, "If you believed Moses, you would believe me, for he wrote of me. But if you do not believe his writings, how will you believe my words?" Here Moses is in harmony with Jesus and writing truth about Jesus and his grace. Finally in John 6:32 Jesus says, "Truly, truly, I say to you, it was not Moses who gave you the bread from heaven; my Father gives you the true bread from heaven." This means that the manna in the wilderness was a gracious gift of God, but it was not the true bread. It was not the reality of grace itself. It was a witness to the grace to come, a foretaste of Christ.
> 
> So John's point in verse 17 ("The law was given through Moses; grace and truth came through Jesus Christ") is that the law was not the reality — the embodiment — of grace and truth themselves, Jesus was. The law was a witness to grace and truth. Jesus was the fulfilment not the contradiction of the law of Moses.
> 
> That's step number two in our flight of five stairs. First, God is invisible. Second, God revealed himself in the law of Moses before he revealed himself in the Lord Jesus.
> 
> 3. The third step in the flight of stairs is this: God became human. The text begins with this statement. Verse 14 says, "And the Word became flesh and dwelt among us." Now to hear the full force of that verse you have to go back up to verse 1: "In the beginning was the Word and the Word was with God, and the Word was God." The Word was God and the Word became flesh. If the Word was God and the Word became flesh, then God became flesh. God became human. Jesus Christ was human and Jesus Christ was God.
> 
> "The Word became flesh and dwelt among us." The word for "dwelt" is the word for "set up a tent" in Greek. I used to think that implied mainly that he was here only temporarily. But when I looked up all the places this word occurs in the New Testament, I found that it doesn't imply temporary status. For example, in Revelation 21:3 where the eternal new heavens and new earth are described it says, "Behold the dwelling (tent!) of God is with men. He will dwell (pitch his tent!) with them, and they shall be his people."
> 
> I think what pitching a tent with us implies is that God wants to be on familiar terms with us. He wants to be close. He wants a lot of interaction. If you come into a community and build a huge palace with a wall around it says one thing about your desires to be with the people. But if you pitch a tent in my back yard you will probably use my bathroom and eat often at my table. This is why God became human. He came to pitch a tent in our human back yard so that we would have a lot of dealings with him.
> 
> That's the third step in our flight of stairs. First, God is invisible. Second, God revealed himself in the law of Moses before he revealed himself in the Lord Jesus. Third, God became human and set up his tent among us.
> 
> 4. The fourth step is that in Jesus we see God. Verse 14 says, "And the Word became flesh and dwelt among us, full of grace and truth; we have beheld his glory, glory as of the only Son from the Father." Notice: "we have beheld — seen — his glory. Who does "his" refer to? It refers to the Word. "The Word became flesh, and we beheld HIS glory." "And the Word was with God and the Word was God." So in Jesus we behold God — the glory of God.
> 
> God came to live in a tent so we can watch him more closely. God wants to be seen and known in his Son.
> 
> The same point is made in verse 18. "No one has ever seen God; the only Son (other older manuscripts say "the only God"), who is in the bosom (in the lap or the embrace) of the Father, he has made him known." Here the point is that even though God is a Spirit and is therefore invisible (John 4:24) He has now revealed himself in an utterly unique way — by the incarnation of himself in his Son Jesus. In Jesus we see God.
> 
> You don't have to wonder today if there is a baby in the womb of a woman eight weeks pregnant. And you don't have to wonder what it's like. We have pictures and videos and models and detailed physiological descriptions.
> 
> And so it is with God. You don't need to be in the dark about God. He has gone beyond parchment and paper. He has gone beyond tapes and cassettes. He has gone beyond videos and even beyond live drama. He has actually come and pitched his tent in our back yard and beckoned us to watch him and get to know him in the person of his Son Jesus. When you watch Jesus in action, you watch God in action. When you hear Jesus teach, you hear God teach. When you come to know what Jesus is like, you know what God is like.
> 
> So what is God like? What do we see when we see Jesus? John is very clear in what he wants to stress. We see the glory of God's grace and truth. Verse 14: "The Word became flesh and dwelt among us; we have beheld his glory, glory as of the only begotten from the Father, full of grace and truth." Then John repeats this in verse 17, "The law was through Moses, grace and truth came through Jesus Christ."
> 
> The point is this: the essence of what God reveals about himself in Jesus is, first, that he is true — that is, he is real, more real than all that you can see. In a sense everthing that looks so real to us is like a short dream. (2 Cor. 4:18 "We look not to the things that are seen but to the things that are unseen. For the things that are seen are transient, but the things that are unseen are eternal.") God is truth. God is reality. And that is what we see in Jesus. He is the way, the truth, and the life.
> 
> And secondly God is grace. Or as John says in his first letter: "God is love" (1 John 4:8). God is free and overflowing and lavish in his goodness to sinful creatures. This is grace. This is the essence of God's reality because nothing reveals the fullness of his deity more than the freedom of his grace. He is full, happy, and sufficient in himself so that he does not need us to meet his need but is surging with infinite energy and fulness to meet ours. That's his grace. And that's the capstone of his glory. "We saw his glory . . . full of grace and truth."
> 
> That's step four. First, God is invisible. Second, God revealed himself in the law of Moses before he revealed himself in the Lord Jesus. Third, God became human and set up his tent among us. Fourth, in Jesus we see God and know what he is like: true reality and fulness of grace.
> 
> 5. Which brings now to the top of our flight of stairs to the practical Christmas truth. What is the connection between all this revelation and you? Verse 16 gives the answer: "And from his fulness have we all received grace upon grace." So step five is this: God came not just to show us grace but to give us grace; and we mus receive it.
> 
> God doesn't just want to stock your head with knowledge about his truth and grace, he wants you to receive it and experience it. This Christmas he wants to give you personally a foundation of truth and reality to stand on so you won't cave in under stress. This Christmas he wants to treat you with grace — to forgive all your sins — all of them! — to take away all your guilt, to make your conscience clean, to help you with your problems, to give you strength for each day and to fill you with hope and joy and peace. Isn't that the meaning of grace? And isn't that why he pitched his tent among us?
> 
> But note well the word: "From his fulness we have received grace upon grace." Don't spurn it this morning. Receive it. Welcome it for what it really is. And let it fill your heart with everlasting joy — joy to the world
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>
i needed to read this today i started feeling really stress @ work.......... :angel:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 16 2008, 12:05 PM~10430000
> *WE NEED PRAYER MY SISTERS LIL BOY IS LIFE SUPPORT SO PLEASE KEEP HIM ON YOUR PRAYERS
> *


my best to you and your family he will be in my prayers


----------



## G2G_Al

Cast your cares upon Him, for He cares for you!!!


----------



## Dirk

This is an idea, not sure how many of you are close enough to Iowa or would be willing to come but here we go... My girlfriend and I are in charge of the youth group at our church and we are looking to start a youth center in our town, she is also VP of the Youth Alive group at school. The youth around here are really starting to come around and are becoming saved. So a few friends and ourselves are going to try to come up with an activity/entertainment for our town celebration coming up towards the end of July to draw in more youth and get more support from the adults. So I thought that since there is a car show at this celebration, it would be awesome to get some of you guys and your cars there so you can show them and tell your story of the car and why you do it for Jesus. So, if there is a group that would be interested, PM me, but like I said Im not sure how many of you are close enough to make the trip. Welp, either way keep it up guys!


----------



## PEREZJ

HEY WHATS UP TO ALL THE PEOPLE IN HERE REPIN CHRIST BUT ANYWAYS WAS LOOKING THREW HERE I FINALLY FOUND A TOPIC ON CHRISTIAN CAR CLUBS I'VE BEEN TRYING TO LOOK FOR A CLUB FOR A WHILE YOU SEE THERE CLUBS WHERE IM AT BUT ARE ABOUT OTHER THING IN LIFE AND I WANTED TO REP SOMETHING THAT HAD TO DO WITH JESUS CHRIST SO IF ANY ONE THAT CAN HELP ME I WOULD LIKE TO START A CLUB HERE IN FLORIDA STATES DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A LOWRIDER CHRITIAN CAR CLUB HERE OR CAN ANYONE RECRUIT ME TO START A CHAPTER HERE IN FLORIDA ORA THEN LATERZZZ AND GOD BLESS ., :angel: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 24 2008, 06:04 PM~10496258
> *HEY WHATS UP TO ALL THE PEOPLE IN HERE REPIN CHRIST BUT ANYWAYS WAS LOOKING THREW HERE I FINALLY FOUND A TOPIC ON CHRISTIAN CAR CLUBS I'VE BEEN TRYING TO LOOK FOR A CLUB FOR A WHILE YOU SEE THERE CLUBS WHERE IM AT BUT ARE ABOUT OTHER THING IN LIFE AND I WANTED TO REP SOMETHING THAT HAD TO DO WITH JESUS CHRIST SO IF ANY ONE THAT CAN HELP ME I WOULD LIKE TO START A CLUB HERE IN FLORIDA STATES DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A LOWRIDER CHRITIAN CAR CLUB HERE OR CAN ANYONE RECRUIT ME TO START A CHAPTER HERE IN FLORIDA ORA THEN LATERZZZ AND GOD BLESS ., :angel:  :angel:  :biggrin:
> *


I don't know of any Christian Lowrider Clubs in Florida, If interested in G2G PM me...


----------



## King Daddy

ttt


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 24 2008, 06:04 PM~10496258
> *HEY WHATS UP TO ALL THE PEOPLE IN HERE REPIN CHRIST BUT ANYWAYS WAS LOOKING THREW HERE I FINALLY FOUND A TOPIC ON CHRISTIAN CAR CLUBS I'VE BEEN TRYING TO LOOK FOR A CLUB FOR A WHILE YOU SEE THERE CLUBS WHERE IM AT BUT ARE ABOUT OTHER THING IN LIFE AND I WANTED TO REP SOMETHING THAT HAD TO DO WITH JESUS CHRIST SO IF ANY ONE THAT CAN HELP ME I WOULD LIKE TO START A CLUB HERE IN FLORIDA STATES DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A LOWRIDER CHRITIAN CAR CLUB HERE OR CAN ANYONE RECRUIT ME TO START A CHAPTER HERE IN FLORIDA ORA THEN LATERZZZ AND GOD BLESS ., :angel:  :angel:  :biggrin:
> *


*Streets Of Gold *is a lowrider car and bike club trying to bring the more clean and traditional lowriders to the 305...We are a new and upcoming club coming up slowly but steady...we try to bring the best in quality not quantity...Our mission isnt to have a lot of members..its to have clean cars and bikes that are proud to Repp Streets of Gold...We ride on them 13z and 14z.....And most important we have God in our hearts and repp him first than anything... 
i dont know how far you are but try this brothers out there in"

HIALEAH, FLORIDA :biggrin:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=47652148


----------



## King Daddy

One mor gan ttt


----------



## illholla

:wave:


----------



## my78olds

I AM AN OTHER CHRISTIAN RIDA JUST A LITTLE LOST


----------



## my78olds




----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Apr 27 2008, 10:41 PM~10517602
> *I AM AN OTHER CHRISTIAN RIDA JUST A LITTLE LOST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up homie.. everyone was lost at one point or another.. open your heart and your life totally to JESUS and you will be lost no more..


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 27 2008, 10:02 PM~10517219
> *:wave:
> *



Whats up bro. Nice extension on your avi


----------



## my78olds

hey whats up every1


----------



## reynaldo

It's good to see Christians in here! GOD bless you all!


----------



## FORGIVEN

TO THE TOP FOR MY LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST


----------



## my78olds

colorado is up in here lol yo what up god bless


----------



## PEREZJ

Don't you realize that you become the slave of whatever you choose to obey?You can be a slave to sin,which leads to death,or you can choose to obey God,which leads to righteous living.(Romans 6:16) just wanted to drop these lines down real quick been having a problem with sin and time and time again the Lord kept telling me to stop my evil ways, but me I kept turning the other way and acting like i did't know what I was doing ,and finally the Lord droped a bomb on me letting me know he's serious he let me know in my family,job,people,so on so forth not mad at God but happy that i stop before it led me to death and destruction I hope you'll guy out there feel me on this we got to be here for one another and support each other when we feeling down and haveing problem cause satan is just waiting for that chance to jump in when were down and take control with lies.. :angel: :angel: God Bless laterzzz to everone..


----------



## PEREZJ

GOOD MORNING WHERE ALL THE GENTE AT SHOW SOME LOVE IN HERE FOR CHRIST ,,I GUESS YALL STILL SLEEPING .LOL :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD BLESS TO ALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

well my brothers and sisters I am trying to sell my second home again nd need everyones pray for God to guide me in the sale of the house.I asked him to sell it asap like today thats what I prayed last night and today I got two calls so I am going to show it in a couple hours and I need your prayers that these are people that God sent to buy my house.thank you .God Bless


----------



## PEREZJ

> well my brothers and sisters I am trying to sell my second home again nd need everyones pray for God to guide me in the sale of the house.I asked him to sell it asap like today thats what I prayed last night and today I got two calls so I am going to show it in a couple hours and I need your prayers that these are people that God sent to buy my house.thank you .God Bless
> [/quote
> ALL THE WAY FROM FLORIDA YOU GOT MY PRAYER BRO  GOD BLESS :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ

WHAT IT DO? WHAT IT DO? FLYING BY SAYING WHATS UP TO MY GENTE IN CHRIST GOD BLESS TO ALL REPIN STRONG FROM FLORIDA. :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

Whats up PEREZJ. I hoped all went well for ya Nim. Remember to listen for Gods direction in prayer. We get so caught up in asking God for his blessing's we some times for get to listen to his directions.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

God bless homies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArnGar

All christian brothers... 

Please get on your knees and ask the Lord for a healing for my good friend and lowriding legend, Jesse Valadez Sr.

He was hospitalized a few days ago and remains in critical condition. Please pray for his salvation as well.

If we can continue in prayer and show everyone in the lowriding community the power of our Lord, what a witness this can be.

Please keep his son Jesse Valadez Jr. (Laughing Boy) in prayer for strength during this time along with the rest of Jesse's family.

Sincerely, Arnold Ontes,
Imperials CC

Psalm 30:2 - Oh Lord my God, I cried out to You, And You healed me.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@May 5 2008, 05:18 PM~10582126
> *All christian brothers...
> 
> Please get on your knees and ask the Lord for a healing for my good friend and lowriding legend, Jesse Valadez Sr.
> 
> He was hospitalized a few days ago and remains in critical condition. Please pray for his salvation as well.
> 
> If we can continue in prayer and show everyone in the lowriding community the power of our Lord, what a witness this can be.
> 
> Please keep his son Jesse Valadez Jr. (Laughing Boy) in prayer for strength during this time along with the rest of Jesse's family.
> 
> Sincerely, Arnold Ontes,
> Imperials CC
> 
> Psalm 30:2 - Oh Lord my God, I cried out to You, And You healed me.
> *


WE WILL KEEP HIM AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@May 5 2008, 08:18 PM~10582126
> *All christian brothers...
> 
> Please get on your knees and ask the Lord for a healing for my good friend and lowriding legend, Jesse Valadez Sr.
> 
> He was hospitalized a few days ago and remains in critical condition. Please pray for his salvation as well.
> 
> If we can continue in prayer and show everyone in the lowriding community the power of our Lord, what a witness this can be.
> 
> Please keep his son Jesse Valadez Jr. (Laughing Boy) in prayer for strength during this time along with the rest of Jesse's family.
> 
> Sincerely, Arnold Ontes,
> Imperials CC
> 
> Psalm 30:2 - Oh Lord my God, I cried out to You, And You healed me.
> *


GOT THEM IN MY PRAYER FOR THEM


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@May 5 2008, 12:34 PM~10578532
> *Whats up PEREZJ. I hoped all went well for ya Nim. Remember to listen for Gods direction in prayer. We get so caught up in asking God for his blessing's we some times for get to listen to his directions.
> *


TRU TRU you aint lieing bout that.,. :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 5 2008, 11:47 PM~10585051
> *WE WILL KEEP HIM AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS
> *


x2 keep us in touch bro.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD BLESS EVERYONE THIS MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@May 5 2008, 05:18 PM~10582126
> *All christian brothers...
> 
> Please get on your knees and ask the Lord for a healing for my good friend and lowriding legend, Jesse Valadez Sr.
> 
> He was hospitalized a few days ago and remains in critical condition. Please pray for his salvation as well.
> 
> If we can continue in prayer and show everyone in the lowriding community the power of our Lord, what a witness this can be.
> 
> Please keep his son Jesse Valadez Jr. (Laughing Boy) in prayer for strength during this time along with the rest of Jesse's family.
> 
> Sincerely, Arnold Ontes,
> Imperials CC
> 
> Psalm 30:2 - Oh Lord my God, I cried out to You, And You healed me.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## King Daddy

ttt


----------



## PEREZJ

what it do, what it do people keep your head up my Lord God and savior is coming soon :cheesy: :biggrin: :angel: God bless to every one out there ..


----------



## jsozae

:wave: GOOD MORNING TO ALL CHRISTIAN CLUBS. :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@May 12 2008, 07:51 AM~10633414
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING TO ALL CHRISTIAN CLUBS. :thumbsup:
> *


whats up bro


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS


----------



## PEREZJ

Bout car club i really did't get to much feed back on car clubs i posted a little while ago was trying to join a lowrider Christian Car Club or start a chapter in Florida somebody gave me a clubs name called streets of gold ,and gangs for grace ,havent really got to much information on them anybody out there can help me out or got a clubs i can hit up so i can start a chapter in sun shine state of Florida ora then laterzzz God Bless


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@May 12 2008, 11:37 AM~10635799
> *Bout car club i really did't get to much feed back on car clubs i posted a little while ago was trying to join a lowrider Christian Car Club or start a chapter in Florida somebody gave me a clubs name called streets of gold ,and gangs for grace ,havent really got to much information on them anybody out there can help me out or got a clubs i can hit up so i can start a chapter in sun shine state of Florida ora then laterzzz God Bless
> *


Sorry Homie, I got really busy with work. I have your number I will give you a call this week...


----------



## PEREZJ

FLYING BY SAYING GOD BLESS TO ALL.. :wave: :wave: :angel:


----------



## lacs n chevys

good to see a topic like this..... lowridin and reppin Christ! keep it real


----------



## mr. cadlac

ttt :thumbsup: good topic


----------



## NIMSTER64

good after noon fellas.I need some prayers my fam.I got attacked by a huge dog and I am hurting and need prayers for a speedy recovery.thank you and God Bless


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2008, 09:24 PM~10648318
> *good after noon fellas.I need some prayers my fam.I got attacked by a huge dog and I am hurting and need prayers for a speedy recovery.thank you and God Bless
> *


MY THE LORD EZZ YOUR PAIN AND HELP YOU GET THREW IT QUICKLY,IN THE NAME OF JESUS,,


----------



## PEREZJ

Good day today and good morning to all GOD BLESS TO ALL.. :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@May 14 2008, 06:54 AM~10652049
> *MY THE LORD EZZ YOUR PAIN AND HELP YOU GET THREW IT QUICKLY,IN THE NAME OF JESUS,,
> *


X77


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@May 14 2008, 08:54 AM~10652049
> *MY THE LORD EZZ YOUR PAIN AND HELP YOU GET THREW IT QUICKLY,IN THE NAME OF JESUS,,
> *


x777 from all of us


----------



## King Daddy




----------



## PEREZJ

:angel: :wave: :angel:


----------



## jsozae

:wave: :wave:


----------



## God's Son2

View My TinyFx


----------



## NIMSTER64

thank you everyone.the bites are scabing over and the pain is reducing.thanks for the prayers


----------



## Bigsmooth

In my Distress I called upon the Lord:
to my God I called.
From his temple he heard my voice, and my cry came to his ears.

I ask for your prayers. Tomorrow I will be driving my 10 month old baby boy to Seattle from North Idaho he is scheduled to have an operation on his spine on Thursday. They found this before he was born and we were consulted by a few different people from the hospitals about abortion. We persevered and have been on a long road of many trips to Seattle for so many tests. He spent the first three weeks of his life in ICU because doctors were afraid he would become paralized by him being handled as a normal child. They plan to fuse two of his Vertibrates together and have thus far been amazed that he has use of his legs and seams completely normal. other than the obvious displacement of his vertibrate. However they could not operate untill he was older and his bones became harder in which everyday the chance of his spinal cord being damaged grew. Thank you for taking time to pray for my son I cannot imagine this world without his amazing smile and infectious laughter. GOD BLESS 

Nic


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 20 2008, 12:27 AM~10692686
> *In my Distress I called upon the Lord:
> to my God I called.
> From his temple he heard my voice, and my cry came to his ears.
> 
> I ask for your prayers.    Tomorrow I will be driving my 10 month old baby boy to Seattle from North Idaho he is scheduled to have an operation on his spine on Thursday.  They found this before he was born and we were consulted by a few different people from the hospitals about abortion.  We persevered and have been on a long road of many trips to Seattle for so many tests.  He spent the first three weeks of his life in ICU because doctors were afraid he would become paralized by him being handled as a normal child.  They plan to fuse two of his Vertibrates together and have thus far been amazed that he has use of his legs and seams completely normal.  other than the obvious displacement of his vertibrate.  However they could not operate untill he was older and his bones became harder in which everyday the chance of his spinal cord being damaged grew.  Thank you for taking time to pray for my son I cannot imagine this world without his amazing smile and infectious laughter.  GOD BLESS
> 
> Nic
> *


 :0 its crazy how you and your baby have gone threw alot but whats inportant that you realize is that Gods hand was there the hole time,i will be praying for your trip to Seattle and my Gods take you there safely,God bless ,laterzz


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 19 2008, 10:27 PM~10692686
> *In my Distress I called upon the Lord:
> to my God I called.
> From his temple he heard my voice, and my cry came to his ears.
> 
> I ask for your prayers.    Tomorrow I will be driving my 10 month old baby boy to Seattle from North Idaho he is scheduled to have an operation on his spine on Thursday.  They found this before he was born and we were consulted by a few different people from the hospitals about abortion.  We persevered and have been on a long road of many trips to Seattle for so many tests.  He spent the first three weeks of his life in ICU because doctors were afraid he would become paralized by him being handled as a normal child.  They plan to fuse two of his Vertibrates together and have thus far been amazed that he has use of his legs and seams completely normal.  other than the obvious displacement of his vertibrate.   However they could not operate untill he was older and his bones became harder in which everyday the chance of his spinal cord being damaged grew.   Thank you for taking time to pray for my son I cannot imagine this world without his amazing smile and infectious laughter.   GOD BLESS
> 
> Nic
> *


DEAR FATHER WE COME BEFORE YOU ON THIS BEAUTIFUL DAY THAT YOU GAVE US LORD, I ASK YOU FATHER TO WATCH OVER THIS BEAUTIFUL LITTLE BOY WICH HE IS A GIFT FATHER AND LORD, DO YOUR MIRACLES FATHER CAUSE YOU ARE THE REAL DOCTOR FATHER, ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE THRU YOU LORD AND I ASK YOU FATHER TO FIX HIS SPINE FATHER HE IS HEALD IN JESUS NAME FATHER WE GLORIFY YOU FATHER YOU ARE THE ANSWER FATHER DO YOUR THING LORD AND WATCH OVER THEM IN JESUS MIGHTY NAME AMEN. HALLELUYAH FATHER WE LOVE YOU LORD YOU ARE SO MIGHTY FATHER PRAISE YOU FATHER......


----------



## LVdroe

:angel: LOOK ABOVE THE REST .....


----------



## KINGLUXURY

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 19 2008, 09:27 PM~10692686
> *In my Distress I called upon the Lord:
> to my God I called.
> From his temple he heard my voice, and my cry came to his ears.
> 
> I ask for your prayers.    Tomorrow I will be driving my 10 month old baby boy to Seattle from North Idaho he is scheduled to have an operation on his spine on Thursday.  They found this before he was born and we were consulted by a few different people from the hospitals about abortion.  We persevered and have been on a long road of many trips to Seattle for so many tests.  He spent the first three weeks of his life in ICU because doctors were afraid he would become paralized by him being handled as a normal child.  They plan to fuse two of his Vertibrates together and have thus far been amazed that he has use of his legs and seams completely normal.  other than the obvious displacement of his vertibrate.  However they could not operate untill he was older and his bones became harder in which everyday the chance of his spinal cord being damaged grew.   Thank you for taking time to pray for my son I cannot imagine this world without his amazing smile and infectious laughter.  GOD BLESS
> 
> Nic
> *


HIS IN OUR PRAYERS


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 20 2008, 01:31 PM~10696225
> *DEAR FATHER WE COME BEFORE YOU ON THIS BEAUTIFUL DAY THAT YOU GAVE US  LORD, I ASK YOU FATHER TO WATCH OVER THIS BEAUTIFUL LITTLE BOY WICH HE IS A GIFT FATHER AND LORD, DO YOUR MIRACLES FATHER CAUSE YOU ARE THE REAL DOCTOR FATHER, ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE THRU YOU LORD AND I ASK YOU FATHER TO FIX HIS SPINE FATHER HE IS HEALD IN JESUS NAME FATHER WE GLORIFY YOU FATHER YOU ARE THE ANSWER FATHER DO YOUR THING LORD AND WATCH OVER THEM IN JESUS MIGHTY NAME AMEN. HALLELUYAH FATHER WE LOVE YOU LORD YOU ARE SO MIGHTY FATHER PRAISE YOU FATHER......
> *



amen and amen


----------



## PEREZJ

:wave: WHAT UP MY GENTE ANOTHER BLESS DAY TODAY DAY..GOD BLESS TO ALL :yes: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD BLESS BROTHERS AND SISTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

bigsmooth, let us know what happend? his heald in JESUS name.......


----------



## GROUPEC

My homeboys from KINGDOM car club of San Diego are christians they have very nice cars, and always remember the word of our lord! :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

:wave: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## devious syn

need some prayers for some personal issues. trying to keep the faith up. please keep me in your prayers as im being tried through some difficult things and decisions for myself and my kids....thank you and god bless


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 20 2008, 01:31 PM~10696225
> *DEAR FATHER WE COME BEFORE YOU ON THIS BEAUTIFUL DAY THAT YOU GAVE US  LORD, I ASK YOU FATHER TO WATCH OVER THIS BEAUTIFUL LITTLE BOY WICH HE IS A GIFT FATHER AND LORD, DO YOUR MIRACLES FATHER CAUSE YOU ARE THE REAL DOCTOR FATHER, ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE THRU YOU LORD AND I ASK YOU FATHER TO FIX HIS SPINE FATHER HE IS HEALD IN JESUS NAME FATHER WE GLORIFY YOU FATHER YOU ARE THE ANSWER FATHER DO YOUR THING LORD AND WATCH OVER THEM IN JESUS MIGHTY NAME AMEN. HALLELUYAH FATHER WE LOVE YOU LORD YOU ARE SO MIGHTY FATHER PRAISE YOU FATHER......
> *


amen...


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@May 22 2008, 11:02 AM~10712518
> *need some prayers for some personal issues. trying to keep the faith up. please keep me in your prayers as im being tried through some difficult things and decisions for myself and my kids....thank you and god bless
> *


What's up Girl... Keep the faith, it is the same God today, tomorrow and forever!!!
Nothing has changed.. You know what you need to do  You will be in my prayer!!!


----------



## PEREZJ

WHATS UP ON THIS GOOD FRIDAY MORNING :angel: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## Bigsmooth

bless you all, and thank you for your prayers Jesus Christ is the sovereign Ruler!!


wednesday koby went under anasthesia for MRI and CT scans for about an hour. After he awoke and we had a great day at a local zoo trying to keep our minds straight....

My boy was in surgery for almost eight hours Thursday all 3 surgeons beleive things went well they ended up fusing and straping six of his vertebrates together they originally planned to do four vertebrates, theyalso did some repairs or patching to his spinal cord. he ended up receiving some donor blood and bone grafts also from donor. (GOD bless them and their families) today the Doctors were able to turn off the ventilator and lower his morphine dose and he awoke after almost 30 hours of heavy sedation. he seems to be responding well and is breathing on his own. He is also moving his arms and legs I feel so blessed the people at the hospital have been great hopefully he will continue to improve and be moved from ICU later tomorrow. Still aways to go but I have my Faith in the Lord and my Lady by my side... If you get a chance throw some change in the bucket at Mc D's tomorrow at lunch. They are putting us up in the Ronald Mcdonald House for the whole stay and I am in walking dist to the hospital Such an amazing charity... Thanks guys.


----------



## REPENTANCE

GODBLESS ALL OF MY BROTHERS IN JESUS CHRIST! From Repentance Car Club comming soon in Las Vegas :angel: :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I JUST FOR SOME ODD REASON CAME UP WITH AN IDEA.

WHY DON'T WE POST OUR FAVORITE VERSE AND LET EVERYONE KNOW WHY IT IS YOUR FAVORITE VERSE AND THEN WE ALL STUDY THE VERSE AND GIVE OUR FEELINGS ON THE VERSE.WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK? I HAVE A FEW VERSES BUT I CAN NOT MEMORISE THEM.OH OH MAN HOW ABOUT THE FIRST VERSE THAT SOME ONE POST WE ALL MEMORISE AND THEN LETS SAY TWO OR THREE MONTHS FROM NOW WE ASK WHAT WAS THE VERSE THAT SO AND SO POST? AND JUST RESIDE IT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 24 2008, 12:44 AM~10725709
> *I JUST FOR SOME ODD REASON CAME UP WITH AN IDEA.
> 
> WHY DON'T WE POST OUR FAVORITE VERSE AND LET EVERYONE KNOW WHY IT IS YOUR FAVORITE VERSE AND THEN WE ALL STUDY THE VERSE AND GIVE OUR FEELINGS ON THE VERSE.WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK? I HAVE A FEW VERSES BUT I CAN NOT MEMORISE THEM.OH OH MAN HOW ABOUT THE FIRST VERSE THAT SOME ONE POST WE ALL MEMORISE AND THEN LETS SAY TWO OR THREE MONTHS FROM NOW WE ASK WHAT WAS THE VERSE THAT SO AND SO POST? AND JUST RESIDE IT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


good ideal,but i think i burnt a great deal of memory cells ..we should try it anyway :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@May 24 2008, 12:49 AM~10725744
> *good ideal,but i think i burnt a great deal of memory cells ..we should try it anyway :biggrin:
> *


LOL me too but this will get us to read the BIBLE :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I KNOW NO ONE IS ASKING BUT HERE IS PART OF MY HARRY BITTEN ARM THA I HAVE BEEN ASKING FOR PRAYERS.


----------



## NIMSTER64

THE OTHER SIDE LOOKS JUST AS BAD.


----------



## PEREZJ

:wave: PASSING BYE SAYING QUE ONDA TO ALL MY PEOPLE HAD A WONDERFUL BLESS 3 DAY WEEKEND I HOPE YALL DID TO,GOD BLESS TALK TO YALL LATERZZ :wave: :rofl: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## Bigsmooth

Quick update just rolled into town Koby is doing well we're manging his pain pretty good but he has his moments hard to see him like that but it's a far cry from a few days ago it's amazing how a baby can make such improvement in just a few days with the Lords guidance we look forward to a full recovery..... GODBLESS YOU ALL and thank you for praying for my little guy. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOD IS GREAT.

GOD BLESS EVERYONE


----------



## PEREZJ

:wave: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

THE POWER OF GOD IS AMAZING WOMEN COMES BACK FROM THE DEAD

http://www.wchstv.com/newsroom/eyewitness/..._41d512f9.shtml


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 28 2008, 03:40 PM~10754903
> *THE POWER OF GOD IS AMAZING WOMEN COMES BACK FROM THE DEAD
> 
> http://www.wchstv.com/newsroom/eyewitness/..._41d512f9.shtml
> *


GOOD ONE GOOD ONE , THAT THE POWER OF THE LORD..


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 23 2008, 10:44 PM~10725709
> *I JUST FOR SOME ODD REASON CAME UP WITH AN IDEA.
> 
> WHY DON'T WE POST OUR FAVORITE VERSE AND LET EVERYONE KNOW WHY IT IS YOUR FAVORITE VERSE AND THEN WE ALL STUDY THE VERSE AND GIVE OUR FEELINGS ON THE VERSE.WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK? I HAVE A FEW VERSES BUT I CAN NOT MEMORISE THEM.OH OH MAN HOW ABOUT THE FIRST VERSE THAT SOME ONE POST WE ALL MEMORISE AND THEN LETS SAY TWO OR THREE MONTHS FROM NOW WE ASK WHAT WAS THE VERSE THAT SO AND SO POST? AND JUST RESIDE IT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


How bout Leviticus 21:9?
It's my favorite because it reminds me of how much God loves us all


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 28 2008, 01:40 PM~10754903
> *THE POWER OF GOD IS AMAZING WOMEN COMES BACK FROM THE DEAD
> 
> http://www.wchstv.com/newsroom/eyewitness/..._41d512f9.shtml
> *


praise god halleluyahh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@May 31 2008, 05:45 AM~10776725
> *How bout Leviticus 21:9?
> It's my favorite because it reminds me of how much God loves us all
> *


It does make you appreciate the Son of God that much more. John 8:11, He loves us all.


----------



## PEREZJ

:wave: :rofl: :wave: QUE ONDA TO GODS PEOPLE THOUGHT FOR A MINUTE THAT LAY IT LOW WAS GOING TO BE SHUT DOWN FOREVER :around: :ugh: BUT WERE BACK UP AGAIN REPIN GODS LOVE ..


----------



## PEREZJ

:wave: :angel: :angel: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

HOW ARE ALL MY BROTHERS DOING?I NEED A PM FROM SOME ONE WITH SOME ANSWERS TO MY QUESTION.WICH IS HOW OR WHAT IS THE RIGHT WAY TO PRAY?IS THERE A RIGHT WAY OR A WRONG WAY? JUST WONDERING.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 27 2008, 12:15 PM~10745534
> *Quick update just rolled into town Koby is doing well we're manging his pain pretty good  but he has his moments hard to see him like that but it's a far cry from a few days ago  it's amazing how a baby can make such improvement in just a few days with the Lords guidance we look forward to a full recovery..... GODBLESS YOU ALL and thank you for praying for my little guy.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOD BLESS MY BROTHER.SAY HI TO THE LIL FELLA FOR ME.LOVE YOU MY BROTHER.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@May 31 2008, 05:45 AM~10776725
> *How bout Leviticus 21:9?
> It's my favorite because it reminds me of how much God loves us all
> *


here is what leviticus 21:9 says in my bible.and the daughter of any priest,if she proanes herself by whoring,profanes her father;she shall be burned with fire. this is the esv version.please explain your thoughts.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 2 2008, 11:39 PM~10784362
> *It does make you appreciate the Son of God that much more. John 8:11, He loves us all.
> *


John 8:11 says. She said,"No one,Lord"And jesus said,"neither do I condemn you;go,and from now on sin no more"]]


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 3 2008, 11:22 AM~10786984
> *:wave:  :rofl:  :wave: QUE ONDA TO GODS PEOPLE THOUGHT FOR A MINUTE THAT LAY IT LOW WAS GOING TO BE SHUT DOWN FOREVER :around:  :ugh: BUT WERE BACK UP AGAIN REPIN GODS LOVE ..
> *


 :cheesy: how are you doing my brother?


----------



## NIMSTER64

my beloved grand fathers favorite book was psalm.he would always read from the book of psalm and he always quoted psalm 121:verse1 through 8.Amen I love you Papito.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 5 2008, 03:11 AM~10802919
> *:cheesy: how are you doing my brother?
> *


good good thank God here in Florida enjoying the weather :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HEY, HEY


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 5 2008, 01:01 AM~10802876
> *here is what leviticus 21:9 says in my bible.and the daughter of any priest,if she proanes herself by whoring,profanes her father;she shall be burned with fire. this is the esv version.please explain your thoughts.
> *


thats from the old testament brother


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 5 2008, 08:02 PM~10808280
> *thats from the old testament brother
> *


That is true, With Christ came a new covenant. We are forgiven and all sins are covered by the blood of our savior.

My family scripture is Joshua 24:15 My personal is Joshua 1:9

I believe with the placing of Leviticus 21:9 they were trying to make the statement that God is a Unloving God, without considering that Christ was sent for remission of our sins.


----------



## chitownuso93

AMEN


----------



## G2G_Al

The OT were Laws for the Jews, there were to keep them pure and true to God. They also show the need for a Savior, since no one can keep the law.
Thank You Jesus!!!

Here is an artical on Lev. and tatoos, but it is the same basis with the law.

http://www.favorminded.com/pray/tattoos.html


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

NIMMY


----------



## PEREZJ

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 5 2008, 05:28 AM~10803262
> *good good thank God here in Florida enjoying the weather  :biggrin:
> *


THATS GREAT WE ARE DOING THE SAME OVER HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 5 2008, 08:02 PM~10808280
> *thats from the old testament brother
> *


yes that is but the brother said that was his verse so i quoted what the verse said.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 6 2008, 10:54 AM~10812266
> *NIMMY
> *


sup my brother :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

HANDY LITTLE CHART 
God has a positive answer: 




YOU SAY 
GOD SAYS 
BIBLE VERSES 

You say: 'It's impossible' 
God says: All things are possible 
(Luke 18:27) 

You say: 'I'm too tired' 
God says: I will give you rest 
(Matthew 11:28-30) 

You say: 'Nobody really loves me' 
God says: I love you 
(John 3:1 6 & John 3:34 ) 

You say: 'I can't go on' 
God says: My grace is sufficient 
(II Corinthians 12:9 & Psalm 91:15) 

You say: 'I can't figure things out' 
God says: I will direct your steps 
(Proverbs 3:5- 6) 

You say: 'I can't do it' 
God says: You can do all things 
(Philippians 4:13) 

You say: 'I'm not able' 
God says: I am able 
(II Corinthians 9:8) 

You say: 'It's not worth it' 
God says: It will be worth it 
(Roman 8:28 ) 

You say: 'I can't forgive myself' 
God says: I Forgive you 
(I John 1:9 & Romans 8:1) 

You say: 'I can't manage' 
God says: I will supply all your needs 
(Philippians 4:19) 

You say: 'I'm afraid' 
God says: I have not given you a spirit of fear 
(II Timothy 1:7) 

You say: 'I'm always worried and frustrated' 
God says: Cast all your cares on ME 
(I Peter 5:7) 

You say: 'I'm not smart enough' 
God says: I give you wisdom 
(I Corinthians 1:30) 

You say: 'I feel all alone' 
God says: I will never leave you or forsake you 
(Hebrews 13:5)


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@May 31 2008, 05:45 AM~10776725
> *How bout Leviticus 21:9?
> It's my favorite because it reminds me of how much God loves us all
> *


this is what i was quoting.and i ws asking him why was this his favorite verse.that why i asked him to explain his thoughts. :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 7 2008, 12:32 AM~10817571
> *this is what i was quoting.and i ws asking him why was this his favorite verse.that why i asked him to explain his thoughts. :biggrin:
> *


i think his mocking god .because of what its says. :angry:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 8 2008, 05:29 AM~10822298
> *i think his mocking god .because of what its says. :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 8 2008, 07:29 AM~10822298
> *i think his mocking god .because of what its says. :angry:
> *


X77 times 7 it's OK though.


----------



## servant of christ

LETS KEEP (maddogg20/20)IN OUR PRAYERS FOR HIS SALVATION


----------



## PEREZJ

FLYING BY AGAIN SUP SUP AND GOOD MORNING TO ALL GOD BLESS .. :angel: :wave: :wave: :angel:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

LORD WE LIFT YOUR NAME ON HIGH..................


----------



## PEREZJ

MORNING TO ALL :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

:angel:


----------



## King Daddy

Joshua 24:15 is just about every where in our house. It helps us to keep in mind the decisions we make are the direct reflection of what we choose.


----------



## Rolled Brim




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOUR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 8 2008, 07:29 AM~10822298
> *i think his mocking god .because of what its says. :angry:
> *


so do I we need to pray for him


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 9 2008, 12:14 AM~10827302
> *LETS KEEP (maddogg20/20)IN OUR PRAYERS FOR HIS SALVATION
> *


ditto


----------



## PEREZJ

:wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

I GUESS I'M THE ONLY ONE UP A THIS TIME A DAY WELL GOOD MORNING AND GOOD AFTERNOON GOD BLESS


----------



## PEREZJ

Had asked for prayer on myself a little while ago with a problem I had with temtations been trying to over come them have gone both ways over coming at time and failing also Please I ask, help me in prayer so I can over come these sins that keep comeing up in my life and in my path that I my over come them and wipe them clen once and for all ora then you'll stay firme on the road as a christian God Bless to laterzz :angel: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angel: :wave:


----------



## King Daddy

^^^^We will stand in agreement with you bro. In Jesus name we will get through this season.


----------



## PEREZJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

WHATS UP TO ALL MY BROS IN CHRIST GOD BLESS  :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

DOPPIN IN BEFORE THE WEEKEND BEGIN EVERY ONE STAY OUT OF TROBLE..GOD BLESS TO ALL AND BE A WITNESS TO SOME ONE THE WEEKEND..LATERZZZ :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 13 2008, 11:43 AM~10863310
> *DOPPIN IN BEFORE THE WEEKEND BEGIN EVERY ONE STAY OUT OF TROBLE..GOD BLESS TO ALL AND BE A WITNESS TO SOME ONE THE WEEKEND..LATERZZZ  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## PEREZJ

START OF A NEW WEEK LET'S MAKE IT GOOD GOD BLESS .. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

FLYING BYE HALF DAY SHOWING SOME LOVE ... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## ESE JAVIER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

YO YO THE ROSTER IS CROWING GET UP AND GET TO WORK EVERYBODY LOL :roflmao: :biggrin: GOD BLESS TO ALL .. HAVE A BLESS DAY :angel:


----------



## King Daddy

PerezJ You wake up this early everyday to work out, read the word, and spend some time in prayer?


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 17 2008, 10:03 AM~10887038
> *PerezJ You wake up this early everyday to work out, read the word, and spend some time in prayer?
> *


Yeah your right huh, naw but i'm at work at this time in the morning while i'm at my desk i just drop in to show some love and keep the forum going    :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## j-diddy80

Is there any body from Indiana in here? I am a christian and it is so hard to live the low life while livin right, I wish there were a christian club near me!


----------



## FORGIVEN

LET THE LORD REIGN IN YOUR HEARTS


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by j-diddy80_@Jun 17 2008, 02:15 PM~10888646
> *Is there any body from Indiana in here? I am a christian and it is so hard to live the low life while livin right, I wish there were a christian club near me!
> *


yeah bro i know how you fill i had that problem to just keep looking and pray about it if you really want something and its Gods will he will open the doors for you ..


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 17 2008, 11:28 AM~10888737
> *yeah bro i know how you fill i had that problem to just keep looking and pray about it if you really want something and its Gods will he will open the doors for you ..
> *


What up Brother.... I see you found a club, sorry I could not get back to you in a timly manner.. God had His way!!! Keep the faith Bro...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by j-diddy80_@Jun 17 2008, 01:15 PM~10888646
> *Is there any body from Indiana in here? I am a christian and it is so hard to live the low life while livin right, I wish there were a christian club near me!
> *


well homie I am in chicago.let me know when you in town.I am not a saint but you have a brother here in the chi if you need one homie


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 17 2008, 05:00 AM~10886564
> *YO YO THE ROSTER IS CROWING GET UP AND GET TO WORK  EVERYBODY  LOL :roflmao:  :biggrin: GOD BLESS TO ALL .. HAVE A BLESS DAY  :angel:
> *


I am up by 5 am here in the chi.where are you located?man you get up early :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I have a question on the diesmos,the ten percent.


----------



## NIMSTER64

ok so right now we are going through some rough times.we have to eat at family houses just to get by.thank God for that.he is providing.but from what the 10% we give we will be fine.but guilt come into play.if we don't give the ten%.is this wrong or what to do.if anyone has insight on this please let me know.also do you give 10% of the profit or 10% of the gross?


----------



## LILSTEV

HELLO I NOTICED THIS FORUM. IT'S GREAT TO SEE GOD'S CHILDREN UNITED HERE ON THIS WEBSITE. I'M OUT OF HOLLYWOOD FLORIDA DOES ANYONE KNOW OF ANY CLUBS DOWN HERE. I USED TO LOWRIDE HERE BUT I WOULD AGAIN IF I CAN GET SOME SUPPORT FROM A CHRISTIAN CLUB THANKS & MAY THE SPIRIT LEAD US GOD BLESS.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 17 2008, 11:31 PM~10893510
> *ok so right now we are going through some rough times.we have to eat at family houses just to get by.thank God for that.he is providing.but from what the 10% we give we will be fine.but guilt come into play.if we don't give the ten%.is this wrong or what to do.if anyone has insight on this please let me know.also do you give 10% of the profit or 10% of the gross?
> *


10 percent of the first fruit= translated to gross. This is what they would reap from there harvest before they even had a chance to sell it or pay taxes on it. I know what you are going through bro.My family and I were living in Toledo and it would be so hard I wouldn't eat so I could feed my wife and kids. We stayed faithful to tithing, some times we would fall off but we kept track of what we owed him. The word says we should not rob from him what is his. We weathered the storm and are were blessed through different sources. God works all things for the good of his children. Stay faithful bro and God will lift you up so that he may be lifted up.


----------



## chitownuso93

> _Originally posted by j-diddy80_@Jun 17 2008, 11:15 AM~10888646
> *Is there any body from Indiana in here? I am a christian and it is so hard to live the low life while livin right, I wish there were a christian club near me!
> *


A BROTHER LIKE NIMSTER SAID WE ARE IN THE CHI AND HIT US UP AND COME ON BY. AND IT IS HARD 2 FIND SOME MORE BROTHERS OUT THERE


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 17 2008, 11:27 PM~10892799
> *What up Brother....  I see you found a club, sorry I could not get back to you in a timly manner..  God had His way!!!  Keep the faith Bro...
> *


YEAH BRO ITS IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW, VATO OUT OF VEGAS STARTED IT AND IM JOINING, STARTING A CHAPTER OUT HERE IN FLORIDA BUT YEAH I START POSTING SOME MORE INFO WHEN WE GET SITUATED WITH IT.BUT ITS ON IT WAY..


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 18 2008, 12:18 AM~10893368
> *I am up by 5 am here in the chi.where are you located?man you get up early  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IM LOCATED FROM FLORIDA I'M ACTULLY UP BY 4AM TAKES ME BOUT 1HOUR TO GET TO WORK :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 18 2008, 12:41 AM~10894315
> *10 percent of the first fruit= translated to gross. This is what they would reap from there harvest before they even had a chance to sell it or pay taxes on it. I know what you are going through bro.My family and I were living in Toledo and it would be so hard I wouldn't eat so I could feed my wife and kids. We stayed faithful to tithing, some times we would fall off but we kept track of what we owed him. The word says we should not rob from him what is his. We weathered the storm and are were blessed through different sources. God works all things for the good of his children. Stay faithful bro and God will lift you up so that he may be lifted up.
> *


thank you for the uplifting words bro.we will keep up with it then.


----------



## PEREZJ

Almost threw with the day ..feeling sick today :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup peeps!!!!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 17 2008, 11:28 AM~10888737
> *yeah bro i know how you fill i had that problem to just keep looking and pray about it if you really want something and its Gods will he will open the doors for you ..
> *


Amen to that!! He's right. We either have all been through it or are goin through it now. PJ and I are across country from one another and we are our only members right now. My wife is in too, but as men, PJ & I are the forefront repper's. But we are definetly on the way, non stop for "GOD 1st!" -God has that way already paved for you as Perez said brother. Just keep the faith and keep your prayers before your concerns.
-Godbless everyone in Jesus name. :angel:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 18 2008, 01:06 PM~10896706
> *Amen to that!!  He's right. We either have all been through it or are goin through it now. PJ and I are across country from one another and we are our only members right now. My wife is in too, but as men, PJ & I are the forefront repper's.  But we are definetly on the way, non stop for "GOD 1st!"    -God has that way already paved for you as Perez said brother. Just keep the faith and keep your prayers before your concerns.
> -Godbless everyone in Jesus name. :angel:
> *


   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

TRYING TO BE A GOOD SOLDIER FOR GOD TODAY :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## PEREZJ

:roflmao:  :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

Almost time to go home :roflmao: :rofl: :around:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I have the urge to have a beer.its hot and I just got home and I am tiered and I want to go get a 6 pack.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 19 2008, 02:49 PM~10906943
> *I have the urge to have a beer.its hot and I just got home and I am tiered and I want to go get a 6 pack.
> *


BE STRONG BROTHER DONT LET THE DEVIL WIN BROTHER HIS TRYING TO GET YOU TO SIN HOMIE DONT LET HIM IN JESUS NAME


----------



## servant of christ

NO ENTRY FEE'S COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME
Take 10 Freeway to Citrus offramp in the city of Covina. 
Go north on Citrus to Dexter which is one block north of the stoplight on Puente.

Turn left on Dexter.

One block down and on the corner of Third and Dexter at 165 W. Dexter is Community Christian Center.

OR: 
Take 210 Freeway to Citrus Offramp.

Go south on Citrus to Dexter which is two blocks south of the stoplight on Badillo.

Turn right on Dexter.

One block down and on the corner of Third and Dexter at 165 W. Dexter st


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 19 2008, 04:07 PM~10907079
> *BE STRONG BROTHER DONT LET THE DEVIL WIN BROTHER HIS TRYING TO GET YOU TO SIN HOMIE DONT LET HIM IN JESUS NAME
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: I START WITH A SIX AND I AM ON MY 18TH MAN BROTHERS AND SISTERS PLEASE PRAY FOR ME.ITS A ROLER COASTER FOR ME.I GREW UP IN A CHRISTIAN CHURCH AND NOW I AM LOST I NEED HELP PRAYER IF I MAY.PLEASE I BEG FOR PRAYER :tears: :tears: :tears: WHERE DID I GO WRONG? :dunno: :tears: :tears:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 19 2008, 11:33 PM~10911240
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: I START WITH A SIX AND I AM ON MY 18TH MAN BROTHERS AND SISTERS PLEASE PRAY FOR ME.ITS A ROLER COASTER FOR ME.I GREW UP IN A CHRISTIAN CHURCH AND NOW I AM LOST I NEED HELP PRAYER IF I MAY.PLEASE I BEG FOR PRAYER  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: WHERE DID I GO WRONG? :dunno:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


nimster your not lost my brother if you were you would not feel guilty it IS GOD still working in your life dont stop brother,
MATTHEW 26:
41"Watch and pray so that you will not fall into temptation. The spirit is willing, but the body is weak."

Romans 6
Dead to Sin, Alive in Christ 
1What shall we say, then? Shall we go on sinning so that grace may increase? 2By no means! We died to sin; how can we live in it any longer? 3Or don't you know that all of us who were baptized into Christ Jesus were baptized into his death? 4We were therefore buried with him through baptism into death in order that, just as Christ was raised from the dead through the glory of the Father, we too may live a new life. 

ROMANS 8:
36As it is written: 
"For your sake we face death all day long; 
we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered."[l] 37No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. 38For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons,[m] neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 39neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 20 2008, 04:52 AM~10911630
> *nimster your not lost my brother if you were you would not feel guilty it IS  GOD still working in your life dont stop brother,
> MATTHEW 26:
> 41"Watch and pray so that you will not fall into temptation. The spirit is willing, but the body is weak."
> 
> Romans 6
> Dead to Sin, Alive in Christ
> 1What shall we say, then? Shall we go on sinning so that grace may increase? 2By no means! We died to sin; how can we live in it any longer? 3Or don't you know that all of us who were baptized into Christ Jesus were baptized into his death? 4We were therefore buried with him through baptism into death in order that, just as Christ was raised from the dead through the glory of the Father, we too may live a new life.
> 
> ROMANS 8:
> 36As it is written:
> "For your sake we face death all day long;
> we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered."[l] 37No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. 38For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons,[m] neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 39neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.
> *


thanks for the verses bro.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 20 2008, 03:52 AM~10911630
> *nimster your not lost my brother if you were you would not feel guilty it IS  GOD still working in your life dont stop brother,
> MATTHEW 26:
> 41"Watch and pray so that you will not fall into temptation. The spirit is willing, but the body is weak."
> 
> Romans 6
> Dead to Sin, Alive in Christ
> 1What shall we say, then? Shall we go on sinning so that grace may increase? 2By no means! We died to sin; how can we live in it any longer? 3Or don't you know that all of us who were baptized into Christ Jesus were baptized into his death? 4We were therefore buried with him through baptism into death in order that, just as Christ was raised from the dead through the glory of the Father, we too may live a new life.
> 
> ROMANS 8:
> 36As it is written:
> "For your sake we face death all day long;
> we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered."[l] 37No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. 38For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons,[m] neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 39neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.
> *


AMEN BROTHER THATS THE TRUTH RIGHT THIER.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 20 2008, 02:52 AM~10911630
> *nimster your not lost my brother if you were you would not feel guilty it IS  GOD still working in your life dont stop brother,
> MATTHEW 26:
> 41"Watch and pray so that you will not fall into temptation. The spirit is willing, but the body is weak."
> 
> Romans 6
> Dead to Sin, Alive in Christ
> 1What shall we say, then? Shall we go on sinning so that grace may increase? 2By no means! We died to sin; how can we live in it any longer? 3Or don't you know that all of us who were baptized into Christ Jesus were baptized into his death? 4We were therefore buried with him through baptism into death in order that, just as Christ was raised from the dead through the glory of the Father, we too may live a new life.
> 
> ROMANS 8:
> 36As it is written:
> "For your sake we face death all day long;
> we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered."[l] 37No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. 38For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons,[m] neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 39neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 20 2008, 02:22 PM~10914235
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



I don't know how everybody used to deal with the urges but I started keeping a six pack of A&W rootbeer in the back of the fridge where it would get coldest. If the root beer didn't soothe the urge, I tried different stuff. I think I tried every kind of soda and beverage out there. We all stand in agreement with our brother to get through this in Jesus name.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 20 2008, 01:34 PM~10914886
> *I don't know how everybody used to deal with the urges but I started keeping a six pack of A&W rootbeer in the back of the fridge where it would get coldest. If the root beer didn't soothe the urge, I  tried different stuff. I think I tried every kind of soda and beverage out there. We all stand in agreement with our brother to get through this in Jesus name.
> *


AMEN


----------



## PEREZJ

TO NIMSTER64 HEY BRO I KNOW THAT FEELING BRO BUT REMEMBER WHO OFFERD YOU NEW LIFE (CHRIST ) AND WHAT HE DID FOR YOU, KEEP FIGHTING THAT SIN THAT WE ARE ALL NOT PERFECT BUT KEEP TRYING THAT THE LORD GOD ALL MIGHTY DOES NOT LET US GO THREW THINGS IF HE KNOWS WE CAN NOT HANDLE THEM.GOD BLESS ,IN JESUS NAME AMEN BRO., :angel:


----------



## PEREZJ

UP LATE TONIGHT BELIVE IT OR NOT AT WORK RIGHT NOW ALL NIGHT TELL THE MORNING, USALLY A WORK FROM 5AM TO 5PM BUT TODAY HAD TO COME IN LATE SO JUST PASSING BYE SHOWING SOME LOVE FOR MY PEOPLE IN CHRIST GOD BLESS TO ALL ..LATERZZ :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE


----------



## maddogg20/20

If ya feel guilty about drinking beer, why not drink some wine instead. After all, the man himself made some fo his peeps :cheesy:


----------



## droptopbwf

I want to say Whats up to all of the Christian Riders. I got saved approximately 1 year ago in a small town in Ohio (Wauseon). I am now back in Vegas and living a wonderful life following GODS path. My wife and I just got baptized on June 4th, then we baptized our 7 year old daughter. What a tremendous feeling that was. ALL PRAISE TO GOD. I am looking for some cool Christians in Las Vegas to ride and hang out with and help me grow my faith. Getting away from all of the negativity that Lowriding brings, I love to Lowride, I just want to ride and do it in Jesus's name. I seen homie from REPENTANCE CAR CLUB out here in Vegas on here, bro hit me up. 

I am not saying that I am perfect, I still fall off probably more than I should, but I am learning and trying to live by his word.

I will pray for the guys that asked for prayer in the last couple of pages, please pray for me to help me stay on his path.

Thanks and I hope to meet some Christian riders really soon.
Bruce


----------



## PEREZJ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Jun 21 2008, 02:21 PM~10919900
> *I want to say Whats up to all of the Christian Riders. I got saved approximately 1 year ago in a small town in Ohio (Wauseon). I am now back in Vegas and living a wonderful life following GODS path. My wife and I just got baptized on June 4th, then we baptized our 7 year old daughter. What a tremendous feeling that was. ALL PRAISE TO GOD. I am looking for some cool Christians in Las Vegas to ride and hang out with and help me grow my faith. Getting away from all of the negativity that Lowriding brings, I love to Lowride, I just want to ride and do it in Jesus's name. I seen homie from REPENTANCE CAR CLUB out here in Vegas on here, bro hit me up.
> 
> I am not saying that I am perfect, I still fall off probably more than I should, but I am learning and trying to live by his word.
> 
> I will pray for the guys that asked for prayer in the last couple of pages, please pray for me to help me stay on his path.
> 
> Thanks and I hope to meet some Christian riders really soon.
> Bruce
> *


HEY WHATS UP BRO WOW THATS COO VATO HEY I JUST HOOK UP AND GOT IN REPENTANCE NOT TO LONG AGO AND IM FROM FLORIDA BUT I'LL TRY TO HIT UP MY HOMEBOY IN VEGAS AND SEE IF HEY CAN TALK TO YOU WERE REALLY NOT SETTLE YET ON SOME THING WITH THE CLUB ITS ITS IN THE MAKE RIGHT NOW BUT I THINK SOME THINGS CAN BE WORK OUT BUT YEAH BRO WILL KEEP IN TOUCH GOD BLESS GRO ..LATERZZZ  :cheesy:


----------



## droptopbwf

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 21 2008, 11:46 AM~10920008
> *:biggrin:
> HEY WHATS UP BRO WOW THATS COO VATO HEY I JUST HOOK UP AND GOT IN REPENTANCE NOT TO LONG AGO AND IM FROM FLORIDA BUT I'LL TRY TO HIT UP MY HOMEBOY IN VEGAS AND SEE IF HEY CAN TALK TO YOU WERE REALLY NOT SETTLE YET ON SOME THING WITH THE CLUB ITS ITS IN  THE MAKE RIGHT NOW BUT I THINK SOME THINGS CAN BE WORK OUT BUT YEAH BRO WILL KEEP IN TOUCH GOD BLESS GRO ..LATERZZZ   :cheesy:
> *


Right on, bro. Yeh I seen him on LIL and I thought it was cool that he is out here in Vegas. When you talk to him, have him hit me on here. I'll check every so often. I go through sperts. I am on LIL everyday, then I dont go on for a while,just get busy. What part of Florida are you from? I have family there and I lived there 4 two years in 04-06. Hey Ill talk to soon


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Jun 21 2008, 09:30 PM~10921941
> *Right on, bro. Yeh I seen him on LIL and I thought it was cool that he is out here in Vegas. When you talk to him, have him hit me on here. I'll check every so often. I go through sperts. I am on LIL everyday, then I dont go on for a while,just get busy. What part of Florida are you from? I have family there and I lived there 4 two years in 04-06. Hey Ill talk to soon
> *


Love you guys and miss u Bruce-eee B!!


----------



## droptopbwf

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jun 21 2008, 08:01 PM~10922069
> *Love you guys and miss u Bruce-eee B!!
> *


Love you too, bro. Tell Paige,Lil Cynthia asks about her alot and always wants to know when are we going back to KY.

I wish we could get a chance to get down there but it doesnt look like any time soon. You coming to Super Show?

Holla at me my true brother.

God Bless
:angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jun 20 2008, 10:11 PM~10917222
> *If ya feel guilty about drinking beer, why not drink some wine instead.  After all, the man himself made some fo his peeps :cheesy:
> *


 I ASK MY BROTHERS TO PRAY FOR ME HOMIE.THATS ALL.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 22 2008, 07:53 PM~10928233
> *GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HOMIE.THANKS FOR CHECKING IN ON US BRO.IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS I AM SURE THEY WILL BE ANSWERED MY BROTHER.THE PROBLEM IS NOT DRINKING A BEER THE PROBLEM THAT I HAVE IS IF I DRINK ONE BEER I KEEP ON DRINKING.I NEED HELP WITH CONTROL.I HAVE DRANK 32 BEERS IN LES THEN 12 HOURS AND DID NOT GET DRUNK.I HAVE WITNESSES BUT I NEED TO GET AWAY FROM IT.YOU SAY DRINK WINE OK BUT IT HAS TO BE IN MODERATION.I CAN DRINK OVER 12 BOTTLES BUT THEN I WILL BE DRUNK.SO MY PROBLEM IS THAT I CAN DRINK ALOT BUT I DON'T WANT TO.SO I ASK MY BROTHERS TO PRAY FOR ME HOMIE.THATS ALL.
> *


HERE IT IS HOMIE,YOU MIGHT THINK IM WAY OFF BUT HERE IT IS ,YOU CAN HAVE ALL THE PRAYERS IN THE WORLD BUT IF YOU DONT STEP UP TO THE PLATE AND KNOW WHO YOU ARE IN CHRIST IT WONT HELP , GOD HAS GIVEN US POWER OVER THE DEVIL ,
ROMANS 8:
36As it is written: 
"For your sake we face death all day long; 
we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered."[l] 37No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us.YOU NEED TO STAND UP AND SAY NO,I DONT NEED IT ,I ALWAYS SAY TO MY SELF WHEN IM BEEN TEMPTED (GOD IS GRAETER THEN THAT)AND WALK AWAY OR TURN MY BACK ON IT ,
ROMANS 6:
12 Do not let sin control the way you live;[a] do not give in to sinful desires. 13 Do not let any part of your body become an instrument of evil to serve sin. Instead, give yourselves completely to God, for you were dead, but now you have new life. So use your whole body as an instrument to do what is right for the glory of God. 14 Sin is no longer your master, for you no longer live under the requirements of the law. Instead, you live under the freedom of God’s grace.
ALSO ,IF THE PROBLEM IS ONE BEER THAT LEADS TO MORE WHY DRINKSO PLEASE TAKE THIS TO HEART ,BECUASE ITS LOVE AND NOT PUTTING YOU DOWN HOMIE,GOD BLESS


----------



## REPENTANCE

GOD BLESS Everyone 1st off :biggrin: Hope everyone Had a blessed week and has a great one to come! Keep the word of our good Lord in your hearts, and remember to keep Him before your concerns. :worship: Pray. Love you guys, and again Godbless, in Jesus name :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 23 2008, 01:12 AM~10929705
> *HERE IT IS HOMIE,YOU MIGHT THINK IM WAY OFF BUT HERE IT IS ,YOU CAN HAVE ALL THE PRAYERS IN THE WORLD BUT IF YOU DONT STEP UP TO THE PLATE AND KNOW WHO YOU ARE IN CHRIST IT WONT HELP , GOD HAS GIVEN US POWER OVER THE DEVIL ,
> ROMANS 8:
> 36As it is written:
> "For your sake we face death all day long;
> we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered."[l] 37No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us.YOU NEED TO STAND UP AND SAY NO,I DONT NEED IT ,I ALWAYS SAY TO MY SELF WHEN IM BEEN TEMPTED (GOD IS GRAETER THEN THAT)AND WALK AWAY OR TURN MY BACK ON IT ,
> ROMANS 6:
> 12 Do not let sin control the way you live;[a] do not give in to sinful desires. 13 Do not let any part of your body become an instrument of evil to serve sin. Instead, give yourselves completely to God, for you were dead, but now you have new life. So use your whole body as an instrument to do what is right for the glory of God. 14 Sin is no longer your master, for you no longer live under the requirements of the law. Instead, you live under the freedom of God’s grace.
> ALSO ,IF THE PROBLEM IS ONE BEER THAT LEADS TO MORE WHY DRINKSO PLEASE TAKE THIS TO HEART ,BECUASE ITS LOVE AND NOT PUTTING YOU DOWN HOMIE,GOD BLESS
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: Please help me bro i need alot of guidence and when i went to church today i was in aww of the mesage.i do need help bro help me i need your prayers.please pm me.  and everyone pray for me.please i am asking please


----------



## NIMSTER64

i got a movie from one of my brothers.i wanted to send the feria.for nikie cruz but i lost contact with him.i need to know who send it.


----------



## PEREZJ

ANOTHER WEEK LETS MAKE IT GOOD ,,,GOD BLESS TO ALL :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 23 2008, 05:55 AM~10930396
> *ANOTHER WEEK LETS MAKE IT GOOD ,,,GOD BLESS TO ALL :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I'll buy that for a dollar


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 23 2008, 09:50 AM~10930638
> *:biggrin:  I'll buy that for a dollar
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 23 2008, 02:17 AM~10929734
> *GOD BLESS Everyone 1st off  :biggrin:  Hope everyone Had a blessed week and has a great one to come!    Keep the word of our good Lord in your hearts, and remember to keep Him before your concerns. :worship:  Pray.    Love you guys, and again Godbless, in Jesus name :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Thank you guys.I have a new slogan.when I feel like drinking a beer I will just tell my self not to maybe tomorrow and just tell my self that every time.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 23 2008, 08:51 AM~10931246
> *Thank you guys.I have a new slogan.when I feel like drinking a beer I will just tell my self not to maybe tomorrow and just tell my self that every time.
> *


GOOD FOR YOU NIM,STAY STRONG BROTHER IN THE NAME OF JESUS


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 23 2008, 01:11 PM~10931681
> *GOOD FOR YOU NIM,STAY STRONG BROTHER IN THE NAME OF JESUS
> *


i second that dont give up bro


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 23 2008, 08:51 AM~10931246
> *Thank you guys.I have a new slogan.when I feel like drinking a beer I will just tell my self not to maybe tomorrow and just tell my self that every time.
> *


Yea, what we used to all tell ourselves of quitting. Try it brother! :biggrin: I said that about quitting smoking weed, and i know i said it for about 4 years or so. Prayerfully you will find yourself indeed going "Oh yea, maybe tomorro.." over and over until you have realized you've actually stopped for long enough to consider, that you've quit!  
-Just remember brother, God is patient with us, as long as our faith remains to dwell in Him. Its a relationship that He refuses to walk out on. He promised! :0 :cheesy: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Hey PJ, im writting you now. Gonna take a min though... :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

yup yup :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

thanks for the suport guys I apreciate it and it helps keep me strong


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 23 2008, 10:25 AM~10931761
> *thanks for the suport guys I apreciate it and it helps keep me strong
> *


4sho our brotha! Thats what being a Christian is all about  Upholding one another! Just remember, one of us will need you too! Thank the Lord for creating a Christian Lowrider Blog for us :biggrin: So many things we can thank God for :angel: :worship:


----------



## NIMSTER64

AMEN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 23 2008, 10:33 AM~10931817
> *4sho our brotha!  Thats what being a Christian is all about   Upholding one another! Just remember, one of us will need you too!  Thank the Lord for creating a Christian Lowrider Blog for us :biggrin:  So many things we can thank God for :angel:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.77

MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel: :angel:


----------



## servant of christ

*Romans 8*
Life in the Spirit


1 So now there is no condemnation for those who belong to Christ Jesus. 2 And because you belong to him, the power of the life-giving Spirit has freed you from the power of sin that leads to death. 3 The law of Moses was unable to save us because of the weakness of our sinful nature. So God did what the law could not do. He sent his own Son in a body like the bodies we sinners have. And in that body God declared an end to sin’s control over us by giving his Son as a sacrifice for our sins. 4 He did this so that the just requirement of the law would be fully satisfied for us, who no longer follow our sinful nature but instead follow the Spirit.


----------



## King Daddy

Philippians 4:8-9, 11-13 (New International Version)
New International Version (NIV)

8Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable—if anything is excellent or praiseworthy—think about such things. 9Whatever you have learned or received or heard from me, or seen in me—put it into practice. And the God of peace will be with you.
11I am not saying this because I am in need, for I have learned to be content whatever the circumstances. 12I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want. 13I can do everything through him who gives me strength.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Yo Double-V. Good to see you again brotha! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

:around: :around: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## servant of christ

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

MORNING FAM :roflmao: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

:thumbsup: UP TO THE TOP FOR THE LORD


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

MY WIFE NEEDS YOUR PRAYERS DOCTOR SAID SHE SAW A SPOT ON HER BREAST EXAM XRAYS!!!! I'M FREAKING OUT HOMIES ON THE REAL!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 24 2008, 11:53 AM~10940685
> *MY WIFE NEEDS YOUR PRAYERS DOCTOR SAID SHE SAW A SPOT ON HER BREAST EXAM XRAYS!!!!  I'M FREAKING OUT HOMIES ON THE REAL!!!!
> *


You got it V! :angel: GODBLESS YOU BOTH


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 24 2008, 12:53 PM~10940685
> *MY WIFE NEEDS YOUR PRAYERS DOCTOR SAID SHE SAW A SPOT ON HER BREAST EXAM XRAYS!!!!  I'M FREAKING OUT HOMIES ON THE REAL!!!!
> *


in our prayers


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 23 2008, 09:51 AM~10931246
> *Thank you guys.I have a new slogan.when I feel like drinking a beer I will just tell my self not to maybe tomorrow and just tell my self that every time.
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

thank you for your prayers!!! the test was negative!!!! God is good!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

When I started this topic I did not expect this type of responce!! God is Good All The Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am blessed everytime I check in!!! 

Nim my prayers are with you!! I tell myself the samething, maybe tomorrow, then forget all about it or just get an ice cream or something.... 

Double V, Praise God the test was negitive! Give God The Glory!!!

Perez keep it up homie!! God has plans for you in FL...

Repentance CC, God Bless your starting!! Seek the lost!!!

David, Forgiven CC, Keep it up homie your show looked like a good showing!! 

Father, look over my brothers on LIL.. Give them the desires of there hearts as they Seek You and Do Your Will... I pray healing in everyones family, physcal, mental, spiritual Healing!! We will give you All the Glory, In Jesus Name Amen


----------



## TOE-KNEE

the newest addition to my family.. the Lord blessed my wife and I with another health and beautiful son..

Samuel Michael Barrera..












thank you LORD..


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jun 24 2008, 10:29 PM~10945451
> *the newest addition to my family..  the Lord blessed my wife and I with another health and beautiful son..
> 
> Samuel Michael Barrera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you LORD..
> *


Congratulation!!! What a beautiful kid!!! Praise God!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

TO ALL THE PEOPLE IN THIS THREAD, I HAVE BEEN READING SOME OF THE POST AND I FEEL GOOD THAT THROUGH OUT THE DAY I CAN READ THE LATEST AND FEEL SOME KIND OF FULL FILLING IN MY HEART. I GREW UP IN THE CHRISTAN CHURCH AS A CHILD AND AS I GOT OLDER I KIND OF WONDERED OFF INTO MY OWN LIFE. EVERYTIME I HAVE PROBLEMS THE FIRST THING I THINK ABOUT IS GOD, SO I KNOW YOU DONT KNOW ME BUT PLEASE KEEP MY FAMILIA IN YOUR PRAYERS........ YOU GUYS INSPIRE ME


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 24 2008, 11:57 PM~10944654
> *When I started this topic I did not expect this type of responce!! God is Good All The Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am blessed everytime I check in!!!
> 
> Nim my prayers are with you!!  I tell myself the samething, maybe tomorrow, then forget all about it or just get an ice cream or something....
> 
> Double V, Praise God the test was negitive!  Give God The Glory!!!
> 
> Perez keep it up homie!! God has plans for you in FL...
> 
> Repentance CC, God Bless your starting!!  Seek the lost!!!
> 
> David, Forgiven CC, Keep it up homie your show looked like a good showing!!
> 
> Father, look over my brothers on LIL.. Give them the desires of there hearts as they Seek You and Do Your Will...  I pray healing in everyones family, physcal, mental, spiritual Healing!!  We will give you All the Glory, In Jesus Name  Amen
> *


 THANKS FOR THE PROP BRO MY THE LORD KEEP BLESSING YOU, YOUR FAMALIYAND YOUR CAR CLUB GOD BLESS BRO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

Congrats toe-knee


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jun 25 2008, 12:29 AM~10945451
> *the newest addition to my family..  the Lord blessed my wife and I with another health and beautiful son..
> 
> Samuel Michael Barrera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you LORD..
> *


congratts homie. :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 24 2008, 10:57 PM~10944654
> *When I started this topic I did not expect this type of responce!! God is Good All The Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am blessed everytime I check in!!!
> 
> Nim my prayers are with you!!  I tell myself the samething, maybe tomorrow, then forget all about it or just get an ice cream or something....
> 
> Double V, Praise God the test was negitive!  Give God The Glory!!!
> 
> Perez keep it up homie!! God has plans for you in FL...
> 
> Repentance CC, God Bless your starting!!  Seek the lost!!!
> 
> David, Forgiven CC, Keep it up homie your show looked like a good showing!!
> 
> Father, look over my brothers on LIL.. Give them the desires of there hearts as they Seek You and Do Your Will...  I pray healing in everyones family, physcal, mental, spiritual Healing!!  We will give you All the Glory, In Jesus Name  Amen
> *


Thank you.


----------



## NIMSTER64

MY DAUGHTER WENT TO mEXICO FOR A MONTH.sHE LEFT TODAY I need your prayers that God will be there with her and keep her safe from all evil and the perverts LOL.but seriously please pray for her safe return home a month from now.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 25 2008, 06:50 AM~10946666
> *MY DAUGHTER WENT TO mEXICO FOR A MONTH.sHE LEFT TODAY I need your prayers that God will be there with her and keep her safe from all evil and the perverts LOL.but seriously please pray for her safe return home a month from now.
> *


u got it bro. :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jun 24 2008, 10:29 PM~10945451
> *the newest addition to my family..  the Lord blessed my wife and I with another health and beautiful son..
> 
> Samuel Michael Barrera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you LORD..
> *


Congrats brother ToeNee!!! God bless your family!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 24 2008, 08:57 PM~10944654
> *When I started this topic I did not expect this type of responce!! God is Good All The Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am blessed everytime I check in!!!
> 
> Nim my prayers are with you!!  I tell myself the samething, maybe tomorrow, then forget all about it or just get an ice cream or something....
> 
> Double V, Praise God the test was negitive!  Give God The Glory!!!
> 
> Perez keep it up homie!! God has plans for you in FL...
> 
> Repentance CC, God Bless your starting!!  Seek the lost!!!
> 
> David, Forgiven CC, Keep it up homie your show looked like a good showing!!
> 
> Father, look over my brothers on LIL.. Give them the desires of there hearts as they Seek You and Do Your Will...  I pray healing in everyones family, physcal, mental, spiritual Healing!!  We will give you All the Glory, In Jesus Name  Amen
> *


Thanks a mill Al  Godbless You Too brother! We love you bro. :angel:


----------



## Repentance' Girl

Godbless everybody! :biggrin: :angel:Hey PJ! :wave: 
-REPENTANCE-


----------



## Repentance' Girl

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jun 24 2008, 10:29 PM~10945451
> *the newest addition to my family..  the Lord blessed my wife and I with another health and beautiful son..
> 
> Samuel Michael Barrera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you LORD..
> *


Cutie!! :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

:|


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2008, 09:35 AM~10947484
> *:|
> *


Whats up Ben??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 25 2008, 09:37 AM~10947492
> *Whats up Ben??
> *


NOTHING JUST STARTING MY DAY WITH A LIL BIT OF READING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jun 24 2008, 10:29 PM~10945451
> *the newest addition to my family..  the Lord blessed my wife and I with another health and beautiful son..
> 
> Samuel Michael Barrera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you LORD..
> *


AWWW I REMEMBER MY KIDS WERE LITTLE LIKE THAT AND WISHED THEY WERE BIG, AND NOW THAT THEY'RE BIG I WISH THEY WERE LITTLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2008, 09:41 AM~10947524
> *AWWW I REMEMBER MY KIDS WERE LITTLE LIKE THAT AND WISHED THEY WERE BIG, AND NOW THAT THEY'RE BIG I WISH THEY WERE LITTLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LoL, im with you there! Thats good your starting off perfect man! Godbless ya :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

I know im late to posting favorite verses, but heres one that means alot to me and easy for the worldly to understand right off...  

Then Peter said unto them, Repent, and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the remission of sins, and you shall receive the gift of the Holy Ghost. -Acts 3:38

-REPENTANCE-


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Repentance' Girl_@Jun 25 2008, 12:28 PM~10947443
> *Godbless everybody!  :biggrin:  :angel:Hey PJ!  :wave:
> -REPENTANCE-
> *


YO YO GOD BLESS HOW YOU DOING ..? :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 25 2008, 12:57 PM~10947619
> *I know im late to posting favorite verses, but heres one that means alot to me and easy for the worldly to understand right off...
> 
> Then Peter said unto them, Repent, and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the remission of sins, and you shall receive the gift of the Holy Ghost.    -Acts 3:38
> 
> -REPENTANCE-
> *


GOOD ONE GOOD ONE :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Shes at work PJ. A nurse, so she be in and out lol. How u feelin today my brotha? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 25 2008, 09:49 AM~10947581
> *LoL, im with you there!  Thats good your starting off perfect man! Godbless ya :thumbsup:
> *


GOD BLESS YOU!!!!! THANKS FOR TAKING THE TO SAY WHATS UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 25 2008, 01:20 PM~10947809
> *Shes at work PJ. A nurse, so she be in and out lol.  How u feelin today my brotha? :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN CHILLIN MAN HERE AT WORK TRYING TO GET THREW THE DAY...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jun 24 2008, 10:29 PM~10945451
> *the newest addition to my family..  the Lord blessed my wife and I with another health and beautiful son..
> 
> Samuel Michael Barrera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you LORD..
> *


GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2008, 10:21 AM~10947820
> *GOD BLESS YOU!!!!! THANKS FOR TAKING THE TO SAY WHATS UP!! :biggrin:
> *


Anytime homebrotha :biggrin: you know there aint nothin but love in this room!!  :angel: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 25 2008, 10:29 AM~10947891
> *Anytime homebrotha :biggrin: you know there aint nothin but love in this room!!   :angel:  :yes:
> *


I CAN SEE THAT, THANKS!! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 25 2008, 10:29 AM~10947883
> *CHILLIN CHILLIN MAN HERE AT WORK TRYING TO GET THREW THE DAY...
> *


Same here dude, sick and watching these kids :around: :tongue:


----------



## PEREZJ

HERES A PIC OF ME AT WORK ONE DAY LOOKING ALL FUNNY


----------



## PEREZJ

HOLES IN MY SHIRT FROM WELDING


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 25 2008, 10:45 AM~10948038
> *HOLES IN MY SHIRT FROM WELDING
> *


HAHA! :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

HERES ANOTHER ONE GONNA TAKE OUT THIS LOADER OUT ONE OF MY CO EMPLOYES GOT IT STUCK REAL BAD


----------



## PEREZJ

OTHER SIDE


----------



## PEREZJ

I WORK IN MINEING WHAT CAN I EXPECT OUT OF IT, BUT NAW I HAVE A REAL BLESS JOB THANK GOD FOR THIS JOB I HAVE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 25 2008, 10:55 AM~10948167
> *I WORK IN MINEING WHAT CAN I EXPECT OUT OF IT, BUT NAW I HAVE A REAL BLESS JOB THANK GOD FOR THIS JOB I HAVE... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :thumbsup:
> *


Amen to that dude. Your obviously doin BIG THANGZ! :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

TRYING TO TRYING TO ..NOT BY MY SELF THOUGH WITH GODS HELP AND ONLY GODS HELP.. :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 25 2008, 11:55 AM~10948684
> *TRYING TO TRYING TO ..NOT BY MY SELF THOUGH WITH GODS HELP AND ONLY GODS HELP.. :angel:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels




----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2008, 04:44 PM~10949575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY BRO WHAT ARE SOME 13"7 INCH KNOCK OFFS  RUNNING AT RIGHT NOW ..


----------



## PEREZJ

WHAT IT DO MY PEOPLE GOD BLESS TO ALLLLLLLLLLLL :cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 24 2008, 08:57 PM~10944654
> *When I started this topic I did not expect this type of responce!! God is Good All The Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am blessed everytime I check in!!!
> 
> Nim my prayers are with you!!  I tell myself the samething, maybe tomorrow, then forget all about it or just get an ice cream or something....
> 
> Double V, Praise God the test was negitive!  Give God The Glory!!!
> 
> Perez keep it up homie!! God has plans for you in FL...
> 
> Repentance CC, God Bless your starting!!  Seek the lost!!!
> 
> David, Forgiven CC, Keep it up homie your show looked like a good showing!!
> Father, look over my brothers on LIL.. Give them the desires of there hearts as they Seek You and Do Your Will...  I pray healing in everyones family, physcal, mental, spiritual Healing!!  We will give you All the Glory, In Jesus Name  Amen
> *


*thanks alex it was a blessed day ,*


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jun 24 2008, 10:29 PM~10945451
> *the newest addition to my family..  the Lord blessed my wife and I with another health and beautiful son..
> 
> Samuel Michael Barrera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you LORD..
> *


congrats on the new addision to the family ,god bless ,make sure you takes pictures when you dedicate the baby and post them up :biggrin:


----------



## Atom Roberts

I just quickly went through a few pages of this topic and what a great topic it is. What a wonderful way to show young people that being Christian can be fun. My family rolls into church every Sunday in our lowrider, the first couple of sundays we got a couple of weird looks from some of the older members but now we do it for the youth in the surrounding neighborhoods that walk past the church. Hopefully they can see that you don't have to be a gangster to drive a lowrider. 

Although it's hard sometimes to be a Christian in this sub-culture called lowriding, it's still worth it in the end.

Thanks to all for representing when others like myself fall short!



Mack 10 -
I got the hood on smash homey
And though I'm ballin' full throttle
I'll never run outta gas homey
I'm so fly as the days go by I'm better
So I dump re-up and keep getting more cheddar
You know what it do
Mack 10 a savage
Got hustle in my veins so I fiend for the cabbage
Fresh baller to the end
Tell a friend and a neighbor
Aint that I got so much flavor
It's that I got so much favor
I'm like Pac I get's down, against all odds
And you don't wanna go to war with a child of God
So if you see me in a six four
Tuck ya pistol
Plus it's on if ya miss
So be careful what ya wish for
A rhyme sayer wit respect like the mayor
Plus your arms is to short to box wit God playa
See I'm all for Jesus but I'm nothing like Mase
I'm to ghetto and gutter
But I'm covered in his grace, yea!


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Atom Roberts_@Jun 26 2008, 11:37 AM~10955031
> *I just quickly went through a few pages of this topic and what a great topic it is.  What a wonderful way to show young people that being Christian can be fun.  My family rolls into church every Sunday in our lowrider, the first couple of sundays we got a couple of weird looks from some of the older members but now we do it for the youth in the surrounding neighborhoods that walk past the church.  Hopefully they can see that you don't have to be a gangster to drive a lowrider.
> 
> Although it's hard sometimes to be a Christian in this sub-culture called lowriding, it's still worth it in the end.
> 
> Thanks to all for representing when others like myself fall short!
> Mack 10 -
> I got the hood on smash homey
> And though I'm ballin' full throttle
> I'll never run outta gas homey
> I'm so fly as the days go by I'm better
> So I dump re-up and keep getting more cheddar
> You know what it do
> Mack 10 a savage
> Got hustle in my veins so I fiend for the cabbage
> Fresh baller to the end
> Tell a friend and a neighbor
> Aint that I got so much flavor
> It's that I got so much favor
> I'm like Pac I get's down, against all odds
> And you don't wanna go to war with a child of God
> So if you see me in a six four
> Tuck ya pistol
> Plus it's on if ya miss
> So be careful what ya wish for
> A rhyme sayer wit respect like the mayor
> Plus your arms is to short to box wit God playa
> See I'm all for Jesus but I'm nothing like Mase
> I'm to ghetto and gutter
> But I'm covered in his grace, yea!
> *


DONT WORRY BOUT OTHERS BRO YOU KEEP GOING TOWARD GOD AND HE'LL SHOW THE WAY I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN WHEN PEOPLE JUST STARE YEAH ITS A BAD FEELING FOR A NEW CHRISTIAN TRYING IN THE WORLD SOMETIME IT DISMODVATES A PERSON BUT LIKE I SAID KEEP GOING FORWARD BRO GOD BLESS ..  :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ

HERES A GRAPH ON DANIEL I'M STUDYING DANIEL AND REVELATION RIGHT NOW PRETTY GOOD I MEAN I KNOW THE BASICS ON THE ENDING TIME, BUT WHEN YOU STUDY IN DETAIL IS PRETTY COOL TO KNOW THESE THING IT TELL YOU THE MEANING OF THINGS BUT JUST A THOUGHT...


----------



## PEREZJ

SIGNING OFF FOR THE DAY


----------



## PEREZJ

BE A WITNESS FOR CHRIST TO DAT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 26 2008, 12:58 PM~10955894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES A GRAPH ON DANIEL I'M STUDYING DANIEL AND REVELATION RIGHT NOW PRETTY GOOD I MEAN I KNOW THE BASICS ON THE ENDING TIME, BUT WHEN YOU STUDY IN DETAIL IS PRETTY COOL TO KNOW THESE THING IT TELL YOU THE MEANING OF THINGS BUT JUST A THOUGHT...
> *


I did a study at my church on this a few years back. It is very informative and makes the book of Revelation more relevant and understandable. Study the book of Daniel in detail and its correlation of meaning in regards to the book of Revelation is comparable to the book of Isaiah describing Christ.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 26 2008, 11:22 PM~10960113
> *I did a study at my church on this a few years back. It is very informative and makes the book of Revelation more relevant and understandable. Study the book of Daniel in detail and its correlation of meaning in regards to the book of Revelation is comparable to the book of Isaiah describing Christ.
> *


TRU TRU  :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

HERE SOMETHING TO START THE DAT OFF GOD BLESS TO ..


----------



## PEREZJ

START THE (DAY) OFF LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nG1PWtAcck


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 27 2008, 10:05 AM~10962551
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nG1PWtAcck
> *


ITS A OLD JAM BUT NICE SONG


----------



## PEREZJ

REMEMBER THIS ON THE WEEKEND ...LATERZZ IM OUTT GOD BLESS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

TTT


----------



## PEREZJ

MORNING TO ALL GOD BLESS, ITS A START OF A NEW BLESS WEEK ..
LETS MAKE IT GOOD.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 30 2008, 01:55 AM~10978716
> *MORNING TO ALL GOD BLESS, ITS A START OF A NEW BLESS WEEK ..
> LETS MAKE IT GOOD.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AMEN BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

X3


----------



## PEREZJ

HERES A PICS A TOOK,,,NICE MOMENT


----------



## PEREZJ

ITS A BEACH OUT HERE IN FLORIDA NAMES (ANA MARIA) IF YOU;LL VIST FLORIDA HIT THIS PLACE UP REAL NICE..


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 30 2008, 10:23 AM~10979684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES A PICS A TOOK,,,NICE MOMENT
> *


we'll be up there!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 30 2008, 01:55 AM~10978716
> *MORNING TO ALL GOD BLESS, ITS A START OF A NEW BLESS WEEK ..
> LETS MAKE IT GOOD.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 30 2008, 12:35 PM~10980008
> *we'll be up there!
> *


I'M TELLING YOU


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD BLESS!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 30 2008, 08:23 AM~10979684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES A PICS A TOOK,,,NICE MOMENT
> *


----------



## PEREZJ

YO YO BUMP ONE TIME FOR THE LORD MY SAVIOR,JESUS CHRIST :worship: :angel: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

NICE PIC I FOUND JUST THINK WHAT JESUS WENT THREW FOR US IT AMAZING..


----------



## PEREZJ

IM OUT FOR THE DAY GOD BLESS TO ALL :biggrin: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jul 1 2008, 08:46 AM~10988322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE PIC I FOUND JUST THINK WHAT JESUS WENT THREW FOR US IT AMAZING..
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE




----------



## droptopbwf

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 27 2008, 06:33 AM~10962425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Love this picture. It says to me that God is blessing Lowriding so I must Lowride in a positive way. As we all know, thats not the easiest task.

Hey bro, keep posting these cool pics. I know you are deep in Christ and you touch alot of people in this forum. GOD is working through you and I bet people that dont even know you look up to your guidance. Thanks. Maybe someday we'll meet and be able to talk with GOD together.

GOD BLESS YOU BRO.


----------



## ESE JAVIER

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

:biggrin: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Jul 1 2008, 11:04 PM~10993254
> *I Love this picture. It says to me that God is blessing Lowriding so I must Lowride in a positive way. As we all know, thats not the easiest task.
> 
> Hey bro, keep posting these cool pics. I know you are deep in Christ and you touch alot of people in this forum. GOD is working through you and I bet people that dont even know you look up to your guidance. Thanks. Maybe someday we'll meet and be able to talk with GOD together.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU BRO.
> *


YUP YUP TRY TO POST AS MUCH AS I CAN TO SHOW GODS LOVE TOWARDS PEOPLE AND TO KEEP US MOTAVTIVE IN CHRIST( GOD BLESS)  ..


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jul 1 2008, 09:40 PM~10992502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRU TRU :0


----------



## King Daddy

Morning everyone


----------



## NIMSTER64

Good morning from chicago


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 2 2008, 09:13 AM~10995718
> *Morning everyone
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 2 2008, 09:50 AM~10995857
> *Good morning from chicago
> *


 :wave: AND FROM (FLORIDA) TOOOOOOOO


----------



## REPENTANCE

H-OLA From Las Vegas!! :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

:roflmao: :wave: :roflmao: 
MORNING TO ALL GAOD BLESS


----------



## PEREZJ

GOD BLESS :0


----------



## King Daddy

Morning from TEXAS, Gods own country.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 3 2008, 09:33 AM~11004053
> *Morning from TEXAS, Gods own country.
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## King Daddy

I hope everyone has a good fourth tommorow. Texas has a firework ban until the sixth. :uh: Oh well, Thanks alot Gov. Perry


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 3 2008, 11:14 PM~11009381
> *I hope everyone has a good fourth tommorow. Texas has a firework ban until the sixth. :uh: Oh well, Thanks alot Gov. Perry
> *


THANK GOD IM FROM FLORIDA WEATHER IS ALL SOME AND THE FIRE WORK WELL ALL READY STARTER WELL PASSING BYE JUST TO SAY GOD BLESS HAVE A SAFE A BLESS 4 OF JULY.. :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

ttt


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 6 2008, 04:53 PM~11022719
> *ttt
> *


ANOTHER WEEK, ANOTHER DAY WE KEEP GOING FOWARD AND THAT IT.. :biggrin:NO LOOKING BACK..


----------



## PEREZJ

:roflmao: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

Just wanted to show you'll a car i could of had but had years back but messed up in my teen year and the car was not given to me this is my Tio Gabriel car its a 62 impala, remember them nights staying up late working on it with my Tio's but yeah thought i share he just tore it all up and is restoreing again ..hope you'll like http://i29.tinypic.com/2i6yz4w.jpg[/IMG] 























yeah i know it has 20 inche spokes that was poppen around here in Florida around the year 2000,&2001 ., :biggrin: 







and your one and only me


----------



## PEREZJ

the begining of the tare down
















[IMG







]http://i25.tinypic.com/1zekorc.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## PEREZJ

i'll post some more a little bit laterzz let me get some more pics..


----------



## PEREZJ

MY BOY SHORTY


----------



## PEREZJ

AND FINALLY THE TEST ITS AT A LOWRIDER SHOW THAT JUST PAST HERE IN FLORIDA A COPLE MONTHS AGO..ONE IN TAMPA ,AND ONE IN MIAMI FL,


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jul 7 2008, 05:10 AM~11026783
> *ANOTHER WEEK, ANOTHER DAY WE KEEP GOING FOWARD AND THAT IT.. :biggrin:NO LOOKING BACK..
> *


Amen


----------



## PEREZJ

AND ONE TIME FOR MY UNCLE DOG APOLO LOOK LIKE A MEAN DOG BUT HIS REALLY SOFT :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice six duece bro


----------



## PEREZJ

But yeah that it my tio is still doing some thing's to it as soon as he get more updates if i remember i post up ,,God bless to all


----------



## PEREZJ

ohhh yeah the color of the 62 is not baby blue its a ummmm i cant spell the word for the name, but yeah you know what i mean ..lol


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 8 2008, 09:40 AM~11036069
> *nice six duece bro
> *


ohhh yeahh


----------



## PEREZJ

MORNING MORNING..GOD BLESS TO ALL. THAT HEARS.. :roflmao: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

signing off for the day ....God Bless to all :roflmao: :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

:angel: :wave:


----------



## King Daddy

Whats up brothers. I just got back from a youth camp in Dallas for five days. In my seven years involved in the ministry going different camps, retreats, advances and the like...this camp blew them all out the water. We had preteens having visions and teens getting released form oppression and demon possession. There were some baptisms of the Holy Spirit and some serious spiritual warfare. It was held at the Christ For the Nations campus in Oak Cliff "one of the hoods of Dallas". The guest speakers were Jude Fuquay from Generation Church in Seattle Washington and Pastor Benny Perez form The Church of South Las Vegas. The best is yet to come my brothers let us lift each other up so that Christ may be lifted up.


----------



## 68caprice

Wat up GODFELLAS just found this topic. It's good to know there r brothers out there in the blvds ,alleys , making a diffrence. TRY GOD MINISTRYS...........


----------



## lollypop

God Bless Everyone!
Just want to share a verse i love
"The Truth Shall Set You Free" John 8:32!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

lowriderstylecarclub.com I'am the President of Lowrider Style and i'am a believer Homie! Get back at me if you got this.....


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 13 2008, 04:05 PM~11078408
> *lowriderstylecarclub.com  I'am the President of Lowrider Style and i'am a believer Homie! Get back at me if you got this.....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 68caprice

Checked lowriderstylecarclub web site looks good


----------



## PEREZJ

YO YO WHAT IT DO PEOPLE BEEN OUT FOR A LITTLE BIT GOT SICK THURSDAY NITE BUT UP AND RUNNING AGAIN THANK GOD BUT YEAH JUST FLYING BYR TO SAY GOD BLESS .,., :roflmao: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

almost closeing out the day today just saying God bless to all :roflmao: :angel: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

HERES A NICE LITTTLE HOPER FROM MY CITY THAT GETS UP PRETTY NICE ,FROM PLANT CITY FLORIDA,PURO LOWS C.C WAS REPIN OUR CITY IN MIAMI ,FL DID A REALLY GOOD JOB ..


----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ

WAS TRYING TO POST SOME MORE PIC BUTR DIDT WORK ..


----------



## PEREZJ

ALL RIGHT THIS TIME I'M OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTT/////


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jul 14 2008, 12:52 PM~11085056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## nocaddydaddy

Hi all a quick story i Lost my job todat after 5 years and a lot of heart ach weLL I came home and another one of my members who never shared his belifes stated to me "dont worrie brothe thr lord closes one door and opens another" his insperation was over wellming and to think we never shared or words before 
just thought id share the GOOD feeling from the GOOD word thanks :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Jul 14 2008, 03:42 PM~11086410
> *Hi all a quick story  i Lost my job todat after 5 years and a lot of heart ach weLL I came home and another one of my members who never shared his belifes stated to me    "dont worrie brothe thr lord closes one door and opens another" his insperation was over wellming and to think we never shared or words before
> just thought id share the GOOD feeling from the GOOD word thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Im with you on the same page bro. Same thing happened to me, and GOD does open better doors for us. Just had to clear the old our for the new :thumbsup: Keep your spirit positive through your trying times and be patient, "for a thousand years is as a day with the Lord and a day is as a thousand"! And enjoy the time you have open right now with your family and in reading+prayer. Thats what im doing with my time... plus opening a Lowrider Filming company, and getting more together for my club/family  
STAY POSITIVE and take advantage of your time wisely brother! -Much love and prayers commin for you. GODBLESS -REPENTANCE CC :angel:


----------



## SecwepemcTeniye

This thread is great , as a Native American It is hard for us ndns, to accept Christ Jesus, as so many "Christians" come to my land many years ago to Christianize us. But i realized just because someone says they are a Christian doesnt mean they are.There is great things to learn about Christ Jesus. He is the real Great Spirit, His medicine is GOOD! I accepted Christ as my Lord and Saviour and i have been blessed every since. 4 children and going strong! The Creator keeps me going strong everyday praise be the Jesus!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SecwepemcTeniye_@Jul 14 2008, 10:32 PM~11090600
> *This thread is great , as a Native American It is hard for us ndns, to accept Christ Jesus, as so many "Christians" come to my land many years ago to Christianize us. But i realized just because someone says they are a Christian doesnt mean they are.There is great things to learn about Christ Jesus. He is the real Great Spirit, His medicine is GOOD! I accepted Christ as my Lord and Saviour and i have been blessed every since.  4 children and going strong!  The Creator keeps me going strong everyday praise be the Jesus!
> *


Amen brother. I wasn't able to accept Christ until i was 24 years old because of the so many knock off Christians that threw me off my whole life, including the high majority of my family. 
ps- I am park Cherokee, you? Where do you reside? :angel:


----------



## SecwepemcTeniye

Yes lots of people claiming to be Christian and totally making fools out of themselves, and real Christians. Iam Interior Salish from the Secwepemc Nation in British Columbia, Canada. I live in California now though.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SecwepemcTeniye_@Jul 14 2008, 11:14 PM~11091072
> *Yes lots of people claiming to be Christian and totally making fools out of themselves, and real Christians. Iam Interior Salish from the Secwepemc Nation in British Columbia, Canada. I live in California now though.
> *


Cool bro. Im from South Central L.A., but in Las Vegas right now. My "Native"American (i call Original American) parts came from the midwest area, Chicago to be exact and alot are still up there. There will be fakes under every sort of label in life. The problem is never the label, its the individual people that throw unbelievers off. Thats what it took me a long time to learn. Fake Christians made me more distant from "Christian" religion over all the rest... not understanding its not about the people, but the purpose which is CHRIST and not "Christianity". Its always helped for me to let unbelievers as WELL as believers to know that we didn't call ourselves Christians, but the enemies of Christs spirit did, and we just kept it. It was supposed to be considered a derogatory term as far as they were concerned because they made us out to be a gang of evil cause. :thumbsdown: The word says "My people parish for lack of knowledge", and we see that everyday when we walk out of our homes, and thats why its our #1 duty as ... "Christians"  to preach the True word of God ; THE HOLY BIBLE! :angel:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Jul 14 2008, 05:42 PM~11086410
> *Hi all a quick story  i Lost my job todat after 5 years and a lot of heart ach weLL I came home and another one of my members who never shared his belifes stated to me    "dont worrie brothe thr lord closes one door and opens another" his insperation was over wellming and to think we never shared or words before
> just thought id share the GOOD feeling from the GOOD word thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Amen bro God will carry you through this storm bro. Keep your eyes on his rightousness.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 15 2008, 02:46 AM~11091521
> *Cool bro. Im from South Central L.A., but in Las Vegas right now. My "Native"American (i call Original American)  parts came from the midwest area, Chicago to be exact and alot are still up there.  There will be fakes under every sort of label in life.  The problem is never the label, its the individual people that throw unbelievers off.  Thats what it took me a long time to learn.  Fake Christians made me more distant from "Christian" religion over all the rest... not understanding its not about the people, but the purpose which is CHRIST and not "Christianity".      Its always helped for me to let unbelievers as WELL as believers to know that we didn't call ourselves Christians, but the enemies of Christs spirit  did, and we just kept it.  It was supposed to be considered a derogatory term as far as they were concerned because they made us out to be a gang of evil cause. :thumbsdown:        The word says "My people parish for lack of knowledge", and we see that everyday when we walk out of our homes, and thats why its our #1 duty as ... "Christians"   to preach the True word of God ; THE HOLY BIBLE! :angel:
> *


People who form a religion get only religous results. It is about a relationship withth e father. A true loving relationship includes listining and understanding each other, and to understand and listne to God means to follow his commands. Ghandi was quoted saying "I would be a Christian if it were not for Christians for they are nothing like there God." Maybe not the exact words but close enough for us to think about our relationship and what is manifest in our lives from it.


----------



## NIMSTER64

good morning everyone.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Jul 14 2008, 06:42 PM~11086410
> *Hi all a quick story  i Lost my job todat after 5 years and a lot of heart ach weLL I came home and another one of my members who never shared his belifes stated to me    "dont worrie brothe thr lord closes one door and opens another" his insperation was over wellming and to think we never shared or words before
> just thought id share the GOOD feeling from the GOOD word thanks  :biggrin:
> *


 keep your head up bro and pray bout it that's what i learn that prayer is real powerful youopen the door so God can work in your life ,you never know mabye God's trying to get your atention just pray and ask God to help you out and to open your eyes to see want with you..


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 15 2008, 02:04 AM~11090956
> *Amen brother.  I wasn't able to accept Christ until i was 24 years old because of the so many knock off Christians that threw me off my whole life, including the high majority of my family.
> ps- I am park Cherokee, you?  Where do you reside?  :angel:
> *


ohhhh snap did't know you were part indian ummm i bet its intersting to have that in your blood line but you never know for i we know we all have some type of indian in us :cheesy: :0


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 15 2008, 03:46 AM~11091521
> *Cool bro. Im from South Central L.A., but in Las Vegas right now. My "Native"American (i call Original American)  parts came from the midwest area, Chicago to be exact and alot are still up there.  There will be fakes under every sort of label in life.  The problem is never the label, its the individual people that throw unbelievers off.  Thats what it took me a long time to learn.  Fake Christians made me more distant from "Christian" religion over all the rest... not understanding its not about the people, but the purpose which is CHRIST and not "Christianity".      Its always helped for me to let unbelievers as WELL as believers to know that we didn't call ourselves Christians, but the enemies of Christs spirit  did, and we just kept it.  It was supposed to be considered a derogatory term as far as they were concerned because they made us out to be a gang of evil cause. :thumbsdown:        The word says "My people parish for lack of knowledge", and we see that everyday when we walk out of our homes, and thats why its our #1 duty as ... "Christians"   to preach the True word of God ; THE HOLY BIBLE! :angel:
> *


Tru Tru there is alot of (Chritians) that say there (Christians) and act in some ways that some time you can't even tell if there Christian's or not ,but remember we all have to try to destingust or self from the world if not, how can people belive that there is a savoir called Jesus that died for our sin so we can have everlasting life much less belive that theres even a God, So all we have to do is try next time if somebody gets you anger calm down chill out ,next time your homeboy's talking bout some ruca or in any females in how fine they are or an any sin like mannor ignore them walk away and if you have friends like that,that might get you in troblem its better just to let then go you know and that just the tip of the ice berg i can keep going and going so everybody keep looking up that God is coming back one day just try to do the best you can here on earth while we wait here patienly


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 15 2008, 06:44 AM~11092069
> *People who form a religion get only religous results. It is about a relationship withth e father. A true loving relationship includes listining and understanding each other, and to understand and listne to God means to follow his commands. Ghandi was quoted saying "I would be a Christian if it were not for Christians for they are nothing like there God." Maybe not the exact words but close enough for us to think about our relationship and what is manifest in our lives from it.
> *


True true. Even the Bible itself speaks of the issue of fakes though or those whom just fall away. Wasn't it Paul in Silas who fell away from each other over their differences? But it says to not forsake the assembling of one another (Bible study/ gatherings/ church etc) For we all have to remember that it is about a relationship with the Lord first, and we are all family no further away from each other than being brothers and sisters... but we all get a lil prideful every now and then and start acting as the father trying to make our own decisions which are never better than what is written. -our str8 right KD ..."If you love me, follow my commands" :angel: GOD1st, Not self. :worship:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jul 15 2008, 09:30 AM~11092963
> *Tru Tru there is alot of (Chritians) that say there (Christians)  and act in some ways that some time you can't even tell if there Christian's or not ,but remember we all have to try to destingust or self from the world if not, how can people belive that there is a savoir called Jesus that  died for our sin so we can have everlasting life much less belive that theres even a God, So all we have to do is try next time  if somebody gets you anger calm down chill out ,next time your homeboy's talking bout some ruca or in any  females in how fine they are or an any sin like mannor ignore them walk away and if you have friends like that,that might get you in troblem  its better just to let then go you know and that just the tip of the ice berg i can keep going and going so everybody keep looking up that God is coming back one day just try to do the best you can here on earth while we wait here patienly
> *


BIG FAT AMEN! Very well put also! :0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 15 2008, 06:56 AM~11092123
> *good morning everyone.
> *


GOD MORNIN BRUDDA NIM! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

EH!? "Jesus the Lowrider" It explains at the bottom. Kinda good.  
https://tspace.library.utoronto.ca/html/180...0/poem3186.html


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 15 2008, 01:26 PM~11093340
> *BIG FAT AMEN!  Very well put also! :0
> *


TRYING TO TRYING TO FOR GOD :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

LORD WE LIFT YOUR NAME ON HIGH


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 15 2008, 02:14 PM~11093761
> *LORD WE LIFT YOUR NAME ON HIGH
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhh yeahhh :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 15 2008, 11:14 AM~11093761
> *LORD WE LIFT YOUR NAME ON HIGH
> *


 :yes: I love His babys pic. Beut kid :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

WUZ WUZ UP WERE THE PEOPLE AT KEEP IT ALIVE KEEP IT ALIVE UMMMMMM GOD BLESS TO ALL :angel: :wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE

All have a blessed Thursday in the Lord Jesus Christ :angel: Stay in spirit brothers and sisters. Much love. -REPENTANCE-


----------



## servant of christ

*Proverbs 15*
8 The Lord detests the sacrifice of the wicked,
but he delights in the prayers of the upright.

9 The Lord detests the way of the wicked,
but he loves those who pursue godliness.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

]


----------



## NIMSTER64

have a blessed weekend and be safe.God Bless.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 18 2008, 09:45 AM~11119305
> *have a blessed weekend and be safe.God Bless.
> *


Amen to that Nim. Its Friday but Sunday is coming


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 18 2008, 09:48 AM~11119320
> *Amen to that Nim. Its Friday but Sunday is coming
> *


:biggrin: today is a new day that the lord has made,let us rejoice and be glad in it don't look back on the past but focus on today as tomorrow will be a new day


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you never called me Nimmy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 18 2008, 07:58 AM~11119365
> *:biggrin: today is a new day that the lord has made,let us rejoice and be glad in it don't look back on the past but focus on today as tomorrow will be a new day
> *










GOD HAS BEEN GOOD TO ME....ON EVERYTHANG :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

GS!!! You need to call me so we can get this thang going in NC.. I would like to shut a church parking lot down one Sunday with a positive message ... :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 18 2008, 10:16 AM~11120326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOD HAS BEEN GOOD TO ME....ON EVERYTHANG :biggrin:
> *


Good to see you in here Wally! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 18 2008, 10:42 AM~11120525
> *Good to see you in here Wally! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 15 2008, 12:26 PM~11093901
> *:yes:  I love His babys pic. Beut kid :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS ITS MY LIL GIRL "MY WORLD"


----------



## FORGIVEN

"TELL THE RIGHTEOUS IT WILL BE WELL WITH THEM,FOR THEY WILL ENJOY THE FRUIT OF THEIR DEEDS."
WOE TO THE WICKED! DISASTER IS UPON THEM! THEY WILL BE PAID BACK FOR WHAT THEIR HANDS HAVE DONE.
ISAIAH 3 VERSE 10-11


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 18 2008, 10:16 AM~11120326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOD HAS BEEN GOOD TO ME....ON EVERYTHANG :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice

Hereford Tx August 10, 2008. outreach carshow  & concert live performance byBROTHER IG from SAN JOSE CALI. to listen to his music go to www.brother ig.com. Come brothers the harvest is ready.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 19 2008, 12:03 AM~11124700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hereford Tx August 10, 2008. outreach carshow   & concert live performance byBROTHER IG from SAN JOSE CALI. to listen to his music go to www.brother ig.com. Come brothers the harvest is ready.
> *


wow good music  :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

up late today working just passing bye to say God bless :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

STILL AT WORK STARTING TO FEEL SLEEPY ALREADY CANT WAIT TO GET HOME  :rofl:


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 19 2008, 12:20 PM~11127328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


that really touched mevnice video


----------



## SecwepemcTeniye

God bless everyone today, and all the riders out today!


----------



## King Daddy

I know its alot to read but with out knowledge his people parish.



An Evaluation of the "Florida Healing Outpouring"
by Dr. David R. Reagan

Todd Bentley

Todd Bentley is a 32 year old evangelist from Canada who heads up an independent Charismatic ministry called Fresh Fire Ministries. In April of 2008 he was invited to hold a one week revival at the Ignited Church of Lakeland, Florida.1

The "revival" quickly became a religious and media phenomenon. One of the main reasons it rapidly attracted so much attention was because of the flamboyant personality and mannerisms of Todd Bentley. The other reason is because the services have been broadcast live each evening over the GodTube website, making them available to all the world.2 The extended meeting has now grown to the point that it had to be moved to a large tent-type structure that accommodates close to 10,000 people, many of whom are arriving daily from foreign nations.
A Strange "Revival"

This is a "revival" with very little teaching and preaching. In fact, Todd Bentley seldom brings a Bible to the pulpit with him. The services begin with an intense and lengthy period of worship. One pastor described the worship as "hypnotic music" that utilizes "rhythmic sound" with "repetitious words."3 I checked this description by going to the Fresh Fire Ministries website and watching a service. I found the description to be accurate. Nearly all the songs consist of chants of short phrases that are repeated over and over and over — phrases like, "Lord set us free," "Fire fall down on me," and "It's raining; it's pouring; Your rivers are flowing." The music seemed designed to whip the audience into a frenzy. Here's how a Florida pastor named Gary Osborne described a service he attended:4

The phrase, "stir yourselves up" was used repeatedly... A woman led in prayer for the service and... told the people to "roar like a lion!"... People everywhere shouted at the top of their lungs... This same lady was jerking and twitching... There was also much talk of "birthing" and "signs and wonders." There was a very sensual spirit... People seemed to be in a trance all around me... The music had the people mesmerized...

At about 8:30 p.m... the music leader says, "I'm feeling drunk." He then tells the people to say to God, "Intoxicate me, Lord!"... Now the people are getting truly wild, and the leader says, "Scream!" and the people let out a yell... Finally the worship leader falls to the floor himself...

Bentley's Antics

In this carnival-like atmosphere, people are exhorted to "come and get some" of the miracles that are "popping like popcorn."5 Bentley strides about the stage in a frenzy screaming into his microphone, keeping the audience on their feet cheering. He comes across as a carnival barker or a Holy Ghost cheerleader.

When Bentley lays his hands on people seeking healing, he yells, "Bam! Bam!" They usually fall on the ground and begin to contort wildly, like they are having an epileptic seizure. Sometimes Bentley becomes violent. He has kicked a lady in the face, choked a man, banged on a woman's legs, and hit a man so hard that he knocked out a tooth!

Bentley is so bizarre that it is difficult to describe his behavior in words. To get a real feel for the man, I suggest you go to either YouTube.com or GodTube.com and just type his name in the search engine on these sites. I think you will be astonished and repulsed. You might also try Bentley's website at FreshFire.ca. Numerous videos of his services are posted on this site.
Bentley's Claims

Bentley claims to have healed innumerable people. He also claims to have raised many people from the dead. In one video clip I watched, he prayed for a man with a glass eye and then proclaimed that the man could see out of the eye!

On another occasion, he called up two women from Holland who claimed that as a result of the anointing they had experienced at his service the night before, they had awakened the next morning with gold teeth in their mouths! Bentley had them open their mouths, and after examining each one, he shouted, "Yes! Yes! Each lady has a big fat gold tooth!" He proclaimed this to be a "miracle."
Evaluating Bentley

So, how valid is the "Florida Healing Outpouring," as it has come to be called? Is Bentley a true miracle working evangelist under the anointing of the Holy Spirit? Or is he just another shyster selling snake oil?

I cannot judge his motives because I do not know his heart. I prefer to give him the benefit of the doubt by assuming that he is very sincere in what he is doing. But if that is the case, I think I can say without doubt that he is sincerely deceived and that he is deceiving many others, and I think I can prove that.
His Appearance and Mannerisms

First, let's consider Bentley's appearance. Now, I am aware of the old saying, "You cannot judge by appearance," and that is correct to a certain extent. Even the Bible says that "Satan can appear as an angel of light" (2 Corinthians 11:14).

But it would be more accurate to say that "You cannot judge by appearance alone." Appearance is not irrelevant. Would you be willing to listen to a sermon from a person wearing a Nazi uniform? Appearance can provide valuable clues as to what a person believes. In this regard, I always think of the 60-year old hippies I see each time I visit Taos, New Mexico. They come down out of the mountains driving beat-up old Volkswagen buses painted with flowers. They wear tie-dyed shirts with garlands around their necks. They seem caught in a time warp. Based on their appearance alone, I can pretty well guess what their value system is.

Todd Bentley is sensational and even bizarre in appearance. His body is plastered with tattoos, and his face bears multiple piercings. Now, it would be one thing if all this bodily disfigurement and mutilation had taken place before he claims to have become a Christian. And it would certainly be forgivable if he had repented of it. But Bentley claims that God told him to get the tattoos and piercings. In fact, he often appears on stage wearing a T-shirt that says, "Jesus Gave Me My Tattoos."

Todd Bentley Tattoos

Those are unbiblical claims. The Bible says we are not to disfigure our bodies with tattoos or mutilate them with cuttings (Leviticus 19:28). I have actually had some professing Christians dismiss these prohibitions because "they are Old Testament." Do you really think God changed His mind about bodily disfigurement and mutilation when He gave us the New Testament?

Doesn't the New Testament say that for those of us who are believers, our bodies are temples of the Holy Spirit? (1 Corinthians 3:26-27 and 6:19-20). Don't you think the Holy Spirit would be grieved to reside in the body of an unrepentant self-mutilator like Todd Bentley?

Bentley's mannerisms should also be a cause for concern. Where in the Word of God do you find a representative of the Lord behaving like a carnival barker or a professional wrestler? Where do you find examples of people praying "Bam! Bam!"? Where do you find examples of violent attacks on those seeking healing? Where do you find any exhortation for believers to surrender their mental processes to emotional frenzies?

Bentley Praying
Bentley's Defense

Bentley and his followers respond to criticism by stating that "miracles and healings are evidence" of his anointing by the Holy Spirit.6 But that is not necessarily true. Satan can deceive through signs and wonders. In 1 Thessalonians 2:8-12 we are told that the activity of Satan can be manifested "with all power and signs and false wonders" and with deception for those who take pleasure in unrighteousness. Further, Jesus specifically warned that in the end times, "false Christs and false prophets will arise and will show great signs and wonders, so as to mislead, if possible, even the elect" (Matthew 24:24).

As examples of these warnings, I would urge you to take a look at the healing ministries of Marjoe Gortner and Peter Popoff. You can find video clips featuring the ministries of both of these men on YouTube.com. Both were flamboyant faith healers. Both used the same techniques Bentley is using. Both got the same results — people falling to the floor, others going hysterical, and many claiming to be healed.

Yet, Gortner finally revealed that he was a total imposter who didn't even believe in God. And Peter Popoff was exposed as a shyster when it was revealed that his wife was feeding him information about audience members through a wireless radio hookup in one of his ears. It turned out that Popoff's staff was interviewing audience members before the services began, getting personal information that would then be fed to him by radio, but which he claimed to be "a word from the Lord."

The bottom line is that Christians are often very naive and thus willing to give the benefit of the doubt to anyone operating in the name of Jesus, despite Jesus' warning (Matthew 7:21-23):

21) Not everyone who says to Me, "Lord, Lord," will enter the kingdom of heaven; but he who does the will of My Father who is in heaven.

22) Many will say to Me on that day, "Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in Your name, and in Your name cast out demons, and in Your name perform many miracles?"

23) And then I will declare to them, "I never knew you; depart from Me, you who practice lawlessness." 

The Validity of the "Miracles"

Another problem with Todd Bentley's miracle defense is the validity of his miracles. He has been challenged repeatedly to provide proof of his healings. He usually promises to do so, but then he either ignores the promise or else he sends vague records that no one could document. When the Associated Press asked for evidence, they were sent a file containing the names of 15 people who had been healed. The file contained medical verification of 12 of the healings.

Yet, two phone numbers given out by the ministry were wrong, six people did not return telephone messages, and only two of the remainder... said they had medical records as proof of their miracle cure. However, one woman would not make her physician available to confirm the findings, and the other's doctor did not return calls despite the patient's authorization.7

I saw a TV special about Bentley recently on the program, Nightline. It was an even-handed investigation. They requested proof of three miracles. He promised it but never delivered. Meanwhile, they followed-up on people who supposedly had been healed, including a boy with cerebral palsy. None had been healed. Some claimed they believed they had been healed, but their healing had "not yet manifested itself."8
Testing Bentley by the Word of God

The most important test of any preacher or evangelist must be the Bible. Are his teachings based on the Word of God and do they line up with it? This is a test that Bentley fails miserably.

First of all, he does very little teaching or preaching. That's because he is basically a showman. But when he does attempt to teach, he seems obsessed with angels and his experiences with them. This is cause for serious concern. Anytime a preacher starts substituting experiences for the Word of God, alarm bells should go off.
Bentley's Obsession with Angels

In a teaching entitled, "Angelic Hosts," Bentley tells story after story about special angels the Lord sends to help him with his ministry.9 The first was the Angel of Healing who came to him in December of 2005. Bentley says this angel suddenly appeared inside the church building where he was speaking and that he had a "body going through the ceiling of the church."10 "Wherever this angel shows up," says Bentley, "the miracles go off the charts!"

Bentley then makes the incredible claim that God revealed to him that this was the same angel who empowered the ministry of William Branham! It is astonishing that Bentley would want to have his ministry associated with this man.

Branham was a healing evangelist of the 1940s and 50s who denied the Trinity and who claimed the Zodiac and the Egyptian pyramids were on equal authority with the Bible. He also taught the "Serpent Seed" heresy that is popular with various neo-Nazi and Christian identity cults — that Cain was produced through a sexual union between Eve and the Serpent in the Garden of Eden.11 Branham also claimed to have been personally present with Moses and John the Baptist during their ministries!12 And Branham believed in the Manifest Sons of God heresy and claimed to be "a god manifested in the flesh."13
More Angels

Getting back to Bentley's teachings about angels, he claims the second angel sent to him by God was one named Revelation. He says this angel always appears as an innocent little child but is possessed with great power. It is this angel who gives Bentley visions and prophetic experiences.14

Evidently this angel is not all that powerful because there are many video examples on the Internet of Bentley trying to exercise words of knowledge through supernatural revelation, and he usually ends up making a fool of himself through all his wrong guesses about people. One expert on this phenomenon, which is called "cold reading," has said that if Bentley was a parapsychologist doing public readings before a secular audience, he would be laughed off the stage!15

Bentley claims in his teachings that on occasion God sends the Cherubim and Seraphim from His heavenly throne room to energize his meetings. He says they appeared at a meeting he was conducting at a church in Iowa and that they manifested themselves by sending lightening bolts back and forth across the sanctuary for two and a half hours! He says "people began to scream... and the meeting became pandemonium."16

Another angel Bentley claims to have on his ministry team is one called Promise. When he shows up, people experience spiritual breakthroughs in the form of answered prayers.17

And, of course, there are special angels who release finances. Bentley says that when he needs a financial breakthrough, "I don't just pray and ask God." Rather, he petitions the Father to send His money angels to help him. He says he prays:

Father, give me the angels in heaven right now that are assigned to get me money and wealth. Let those angels be released on my behalf. Let them go into the four corners of the earth and gather me money... loose the Devil from the money assigned to me. I call in that money in the name of Jesus.18

A Very Unbiblical Angel

The most troubling angel Bentley describes in his teachings is a female one named Emma. (Keep in mind that the Bible never mentions female angels!) Amazingly, he states that he was introduced to this very special angel by none other than Bob Jones, one of the infamous "prophets" of the Kansas City Movement in the 1980s. I say, "amazingly," because Bob Jones has been thoroughly discredited, not only because of numerous false prophecies he has made, but also for serious moral failures which he has publicly admitted.

Bentley says Jones asked him if he had ever met the angel called Emma. Bentley said he had not and then asked who she was. Jones explained she was the one who empowered him and the other leaders of the Kansas City prophetic movement in the 1980s. He described her as a "mothering-type"angel.19

Bentley states that within a few weeks of this encounter with Jones, Emma suddenly appeared to him during a service in North Dakota. He says she floated into the room a couple of inches off the floor.20 You must read what happened in Bentley's own words lest you think I am exaggerating:

She [Emma] glided into the room, emitting brilliant light and colors. Emma carried these bags and began pulling gold out of them. Then as she walked up and down the aisles of the church, she began putting gold dust on people. "God, what is happening?" I asked. The Lord answered, "She is releasing the gold which is both the revelation and the financial breakthrough that I am bringing into this church... Within three weeks of that visitation, the church had given me the biggest offering I had ever received to that point in my ministry. Thousands of dollars! Thousands!

During this visitation the pastor's wife got totally whacked by the Holy Ghost — she began running around barking like a dog or squawking like a chicken as a powerful prophetic spirit came on her. Also, as this prophetic anointing came on her, she started getting phone numbers of complete strangers and calling them on the telephone and prophesying over them.

In my opinion, this sort of stuff borders on insanity. You have to read it with your own eyes to even believe that someone would say it.

If Bentley saw such a creature at all, it was clearly a demonic apparition. There are no female angels in the Bible. And when angels appear in biblical stories, they appear as normal human beings, not as spirits floating around pell-mell.
Another Bentley Obsession

Bentley speaks very seldom of Jesus or the Holy Spirit. He talks mostly about "the Glory" which he identifies as the Shekinah Glory of God. He says God is manifesting His Shekinah Glory today like a river and is calling Christians to jump in to receive healing, finances, and new revelations.21

There is no biblical basis for this strange teaching. God is present in and among His people today through His Spirit, not His glory. His glory will not be manifested here on earth until Jesus returns to reign in glory and majesty over all the world (Isaiah 24:21-23 and Habakkuk 2:14). Nor is there any need for further revelations from God. The Bible reveals everything we need to know this side of Heaven. As one critic of Bentley has put it so well, "We have no need to grasp after new importations and anointings and visitations because God has already imparted His Spirit and the mystery of His will to His people."22

The "Glory" Bentley talks about constantly is not the Second Coming of Jesus. It is, instead, the return of Christ within men, bringing about the perfection of believers and producing perfect and immortal sons of God who are invincible. It is the old apostate "Manifest Sons of God" doctrine.23
Astral Projection

In addition to supernatural tales about angels, Bentley likes to talk about astral travel.24 He claims that he makes visits to Heaven. In one of his stories he tells about meeting the Apostle Paul and says that he looked "very Jewish with a short, trimmed white beard." He had "jolly cheeks" and was "a little pudgy." He says that Paul took him to his heavenly home and told him to climb a ladder that was in his back yard. Bentley says that as he climbed the ladder, a hole opened in the sky and a green liquid started pouring onto his eyes. He says the next thing he knew, he was standing in God's throne room.25

What nonsense! What is even more appalling to me is that there are Christians who are gullible enough to swallow this claptrap — hook, line, and sinker.
Special Revelation vs the Bible

This kind of unbiblical nonsense is what happens when a preacher abandons the Word of God as his source of authority. And that is exactly what Todd Bentley has done. In his teaching entitled "Extreme Living in God's River of Glory," Bentley asserts:

All I teach is by revelation received by God's glory falling upon me. It's a revelation whereby I instantly know certain things.26

Accordingly, Bentley's sermons are peppered with conversations with God — "I said to God." and "The Lord said to me."27 In one of his sermons, Bentley announced the presence of "great authority" in the building and then proceeded to declare, "I speak creation... I speak new hearts, new livers into existence tonight."28

Can you believe such arrogance? It reminds me of the passage from Isaiah about Satan: "You said in your heart, 'I will make myself like the Most High.' Nevertheless, you will be thrust down to Sheol, to the recesses of the pit" (Isaiah 14:13-15).
The Basic Problem

The success of Tod Bentley's ministry is a testimony to the famine of God's Word that exists throughout Christendom today, even among those who call themselves Evangelicals. As a result, the average Christian does not know enough about the Word of God to use it in testing what is being taught.

His ministry is also a testimony to the fact that we are living in the end times when "false prophets will arise and show great signs and wonders, so as to mislead, if possible, even the elect" (Matthew 24:24).
The Issue of Judging

For those of you who may disagree with my analysis of Todd Bentley's ministry, please do not waste your time by writing to admonish me against "touching God's anointed." And don't send me any sermons against judging. There is nothing wrong with judging the biblical teachings of anyone. In fact, we are exhorted to do so. In 1 John 4:1 and Galatians 1:8-9 we are told to "test the spirits to see whether they are from God," and we are told to apply that test even to "an angel from heaven" who preaches a gospel contrary to that revealed in the Scriptures.

Paul complimented the brethren in Berea for testing his teachings by the Word (Acts 17:10-11). When Peter was hypocritical in his conduct toward Gentiles, Paul confronted him publicly and rebuked him (Galatians 2:11-14). And Paul also publicly warned the Church about two false teachers named Hymenaeus and Philetus (2 Timothy 2:17-18).

When the Bible warns against judging (Matthew 7:1), it is speaking about judging motives — not words and actions. And as for not touching God's anointed, that warning in the Old Testament is applied to kings. It certainly does not apply to false prophets who have no anointing to begin with.
Some Final Points

Let me make it clear that I believe in all the gifts of the Spirit, and I believe all of them are operative today. I also believe in the miracle working power of God. But our God is a God of order and dignity and holiness. It would be incompatible with His character for Him to operate through a sensual carnival sideshow (1 Corinthians 14:33, 40).

Finally, what is going on in Lakeland, Florida is not a revival. True revival never focuses on healing. The focus, instead, is repentance. When unbelievers start responding to the preaching of the Word by repenting and accepting Jesus as Lord and Savior, and when believers start responding in repentance and recommitment, you will know that revival is taking place. Let us all pray for such a true revival to break out in our nation, for the time is short.


----------



## G2G_Al

People we are in the last days and have to be rooted and booted....

Jesus is Lord!! He died for our Sins!! The Spirit leads and directs us!! Glory be to the Father!!!

Stay in the word, God will not go against what He has said!! 

We need to be guard dogs for the body!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 19 2008, 04:54 PM~11128643
> *People we are in the last days and have to be rooted and booted....
> 
> Jesus is Lord!!  He died for our Sins!!  The Spirit leads and directs us!! Glory be to the Father!!!
> 
> Stay in the word, God will not go against what He has said!!
> 
> We need to be guard dogs for the body!!
> *


Amen Al.


----------



## SecwepemcTeniye

Be careful watch out for attacks from the Devil, your great enemy. He prowls around like a roaring lion, looking for some victim to devour. Take a firm stand against him, and be strong in your FAITH! 

1 Peter 5:8-9


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jul 18 2008, 11:30 PM~11125295
> *wow good music   :biggrin:
> *


glad u like it .GOD BLESS!!!!!


----------



## TOE-KNEE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 19 2008, 04:23 PM~11127805
> *I know its alot to read but with out knowledge his people parish.
> An Evaluation of the "Florida Healing Outpouring"
> by Dr. David R. Reagan
> 
> Todd Bentley
> 
> Todd Bentley is a 32 year old evangelist from Canada who heads up an independent Charismatic ministry called Fresh Fire Ministries. In April of 2008 he was invited to hold a one week revival at the Ignited Church of Lakeland, Florida.1
> 
> The "revival" quickly became a religious and media phenomenon. One of the main reasons it rapidly attracted so much attention was because of the flamboyant personality and mannerisms of Todd Bentley. The other reason is because the services have been broadcast live each evening over the GodTube website, making them available to all the world.2 The extended meeting has now grown to the point that it had to be moved to a large tent-type structure that accommodates close to 10,000 people, many of whom are arriving daily from foreign nations.
> A Strange "Revival"
> 
> This is a "revival" with very little teaching and preaching. In fact, Todd Bentley seldom brings a Bible to the pulpit with him. The services begin with an intense and lengthy period of worship. One pastor described the worship as "hypnotic music" that utilizes "rhythmic sound" with "repetitious words."3 I checked this description by going to the Fresh Fire Ministries website and watching a service. I found the description to be accurate. Nearly all the songs consist of chants of short phrases that are repeated over and over and over — phrases like, "Lord set us free," "Fire fall down on me," and "It's raining; it's pouring; Your rivers are flowing." The music seemed designed to whip the audience into a frenzy. Here's how a Florida pastor named Gary Osborne described a service he attended:4
> 
> The phrase, "stir yourselves up" was used repeatedly... A woman led in prayer for the service and... told the people to "roar like a lion!"... People everywhere shouted at the top of their lungs... This same lady was jerking and twitching... There was also much talk of "birthing" and "signs and wonders." There was a very sensual spirit... People seemed to be in a trance all around me... The music had the people mesmerized...
> 
> At about 8:30 p.m... the music leader says, "I'm feeling drunk." He then tells the people to say to God, "Intoxicate me, Lord!"... Now the people are getting truly wild, and the leader says, "Scream!" and the people let out a yell... Finally the worship leader falls to the floor himself...
> 
> Bentley's Antics
> 
> In this carnival-like atmosphere, people are exhorted to "come and get some" of the miracles that are "popping like popcorn."5 Bentley strides about the stage in a frenzy screaming into his microphone, keeping the audience on their feet cheering. He comes across as a carnival barker or a Holy Ghost cheerleader.
> 
> When Bentley lays his hands on people seeking healing, he yells, "Bam! Bam!" They usually fall on the ground and begin to contort wildly, like they are having an epileptic seizure. Sometimes Bentley becomes violent. He has kicked a lady in the face, choked a man, banged on a woman's legs, and hit a man so hard that he knocked out a tooth!
> 
> Bentley is so bizarre that it is difficult to describe his behavior in words. To get a real feel for the man, I suggest you go to either YouTube.com or GodTube.com and just type his name in the search engine on these sites. I think you will be astonished and repulsed. You might also try Bentley's website at FreshFire.ca. Numerous videos of his services are posted on this site.
> Bentley's Claims
> 
> Bentley claims to have healed innumerable people. He also claims to have raised many people from the dead. In one video clip I watched, he prayed for a man with a glass eye and then proclaimed that the man could see out of the eye!
> 
> On another occasion, he called up two women from Holland who claimed that as a result of the anointing they had experienced at his service the night before, they had awakened the next morning with gold teeth in their mouths! Bentley had them open their mouths, and after examining each one, he shouted, "Yes! Yes! Each lady has a big fat gold tooth!" He proclaimed this to be a "miracle."
> Evaluating Bentley
> 
> So, how valid is the "Florida Healing Outpouring," as it has come to be called? Is Bentley a true miracle working evangelist under the anointing of the Holy Spirit? Or is he just another shyster selling snake oil?
> 
> I cannot judge his motives because I do not know his heart. I prefer to give him the benefit of the doubt by assuming that he is very sincere in what he is doing. But if that is the case, I think I can say without doubt that he is sincerely deceived and that he is deceiving many others, and I think I can prove that.
> His Appearance and Mannerisms
> 
> First, let's consider Bentley's appearance. Now, I am aware of the old saying, "You cannot judge by appearance," and that is correct to a certain extent. Even the Bible says that "Satan can appear as an angel of light" (2 Corinthians 11:14).
> 
> But it would be more accurate to say that "You cannot judge by appearance alone." Appearance is not irrelevant. Would you be willing to listen to a sermon from a person wearing a Nazi uniform? Appearance can provide valuable clues as to what a person believes. In this regard, I always think of the 60-year old hippies I see each time I visit Taos, New Mexico. They come down out of the mountains driving beat-up old Volkswagen buses painted with flowers. They wear tie-dyed shirts with garlands around their necks. They seem caught in a time warp. Based on their appearance alone, I can pretty well guess what their value system is.
> 
> Todd Bentley is sensational and even bizarre in appearance. His body is plastered with tattoos, and his face bears multiple piercings. Now, it would be one thing if all this bodily disfigurement and mutilation had taken place before he claims to have become a Christian. And it would certainly be forgivable if he had repented of it. But Bentley claims that God told him to get the tattoos and piercings. In fact, he often appears on stage wearing a T-shirt that says, "Jesus Gave Me My Tattoos."
> 
> Todd Bentley Tattoos
> 
> Those are unbiblical claims. The Bible says we are not to disfigure our bodies with tattoos or mutilate them with cuttings (Leviticus 19:28). I have actually had some professing Christians dismiss these prohibitions because "they are Old Testament." Do you really think God changed His mind about bodily disfigurement and mutilation when He gave us the New Testament?
> 
> Doesn't the New Testament say that for those of us who are believers, our bodies are temples of the Holy Spirit? (1 Corinthians 3:26-27 and 6:19-20). Don't you think the Holy Spirit would be grieved to reside in the body of an unrepentant self-mutilator like Todd Bentley?
> 
> Bentley's mannerisms should also be a cause for concern. Where in the Word of God do you find a representative of the Lord behaving like a carnival barker or a professional wrestler? Where do you find examples of people praying "Bam! Bam!"? Where do you find examples of violent attacks on those seeking healing? Where do you find any exhortation for believers to surrender their mental processes to emotional frenzies?
> 
> Bentley Praying
> Bentley's Defense
> 
> Bentley and his followers respond to criticism by stating that "miracles and healings are evidence" of his anointing by the Holy Spirit.6 But that is not necessarily true. Satan can deceive through signs and wonders. In 1 Thessalonians 2:8-12 we are told that the activity of Satan can be manifested "with all power and signs and false wonders" and with deception for those who take pleasure in unrighteousness. Further, Jesus specifically warned that in the end times, "false Christs and false prophets will arise and will show great signs and wonders, so as to mislead, if possible, even the elect" (Matthew 24:24).
> 
> As examples of these warnings, I would urge you to take a look at the healing ministries of Marjoe Gortner and Peter Popoff. You can find video clips featuring the ministries of both of these men on YouTube.com. Both were flamboyant faith healers. Both used the same techniques Bentley is using. Both got the same results — people falling to the floor, others going hysterical, and many claiming to be healed.
> 
> Yet, Gortner finally revealed that he was a total imposter who didn't even believe in God. And Peter Popoff was exposed as a shyster when it was revealed that his wife was feeding him information about audience members through a wireless radio hookup in one of his ears. It turned out that Popoff's staff was interviewing audience members before the services began, getting personal information that would then be fed to him by radio, but which he claimed to be "a word from the Lord."
> 
> The bottom line is that Christians are often very naive and thus willing to give the benefit of the doubt to anyone operating in the name of Jesus, despite Jesus' warning (Matthew 7:21-23):
> 
> 21) Not everyone who says to Me, "Lord, Lord," will enter the kingdom of heaven; but he who does the will of My Father who is in heaven.
> 
> 22) Many will say to Me on that day, "Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in Your name, and in Your name cast out demons, and in Your name perform many miracles?"
> 
> 23) And then I will declare to them, "I never knew you; depart from Me, you who practice lawlessness."
> 
> The Validity of the "Miracles"
> 
> Another problem with Todd Bentley's miracle defense is the validity of his miracles. He has been challenged repeatedly to provide proof of his healings. He usually promises to do so, but then he either ignores the promise or else he sends vague records that no one could document. When the Associated Press asked for evidence, they were sent a file containing the names of 15 people who had been healed. The file contained medical verification of 12 of the healings.
> 
> Yet, two phone numbers given out by the ministry were wrong, six people did not return telephone messages, and only two of the remainder... said they had medical records as proof of their miracle cure. However, one woman would not make her physician available to confirm the findings, and the other's doctor did not return calls despite the patient's authorization.7
> 
> I saw a TV special about Bentley recently on the program, Nightline. It was an even-handed investigation. They requested proof of three miracles. He promised it but never delivered. Meanwhile, they followed-up on people who supposedly had been healed, including a boy with cerebral palsy. None had been healed. Some claimed they believed they had been healed, but their healing had "not yet manifested itself."8
> Testing Bentley by the Word of God
> 
> The most important test of any preacher or evangelist must be the Bible. Are his teachings based on the Word of God and do they line up with it? This is a test that Bentley fails miserably.
> 
> First of all, he does very little teaching or preaching. That's because he is basically a showman. But when he does attempt to teach, he seems obsessed with angels and his experiences with them. This is cause for serious concern. Anytime a preacher starts substituting experiences for the Word of God, alarm bells should go off.
> Bentley's Obsession with Angels
> 
> In a teaching entitled, "Angelic Hosts," Bentley tells story after story about special angels the Lord sends to help him with his ministry.9 The first was the Angel of Healing who came to him in December of 2005. Bentley says this angel suddenly appeared inside the church building where he was speaking and that he had a "body going through the ceiling of the church."10 "Wherever this angel shows up," says Bentley, "the miracles go off the charts!"
> 
> Bentley then makes the incredible claim that God revealed to him that this was the same angel who empowered the ministry of William Branham! It is astonishing that Bentley would want to have his ministry associated with this man.
> 
> Branham was a healing evangelist of the 1940s and 50s who denied the Trinity and who claimed the Zodiac and the Egyptian pyramids were on equal authority with the Bible. He also taught the "Serpent Seed" heresy that is popular with various neo-Nazi and Christian identity cults — that Cain was produced through a sexual union between Eve and the Serpent in the Garden of Eden.11 Branham also claimed to have been personally present with Moses and John the Baptist during their ministries!12 And Branham believed in the Manifest Sons of God heresy and claimed to be "a god manifested in the flesh."13
> More Angels
> 
> Getting back to Bentley's teachings about angels, he claims the second angel sent to him by God was one named Revelation. He says this angel always appears as an innocent little child but is possessed with great power. It is this angel who gives Bentley visions and prophetic experiences.14
> 
> Evidently this angel is not all that powerful because there are many video examples on the Internet of Bentley trying to exercise words of knowledge through supernatural revelation, and he usually ends up making a fool of himself through all his wrong guesses about people. One expert on this phenomenon, which is called "cold reading," has said that if Bentley was a parapsychologist doing public readings before a secular audience, he would be laughed off the stage!15
> 
> Bentley claims in his teachings that on occasion God sends the Cherubim and Seraphim from His heavenly throne room to energize his meetings. He says they appeared at a meeting he was conducting at a church in Iowa and that they manifested themselves by sending lightening bolts back and forth across the sanctuary for two and a half hours! He says "people began to scream... and the meeting became pandemonium."16
> 
> Another angel Bentley claims to have on his ministry team is one called Promise. When he shows up, people experience spiritual breakthroughs in the form of answered prayers.17
> 
> And, of course, there are special angels who release finances. Bentley says that when he needs a financial breakthrough, "I don't just pray and ask God." Rather, he petitions the Father to send His money angels to help him. He says he prays:
> 
> Father, give me the angels in heaven right now that are assigned to get me money and wealth. Let those angels be released on my behalf. Let them go into the four corners of the earth and gather me money... loose the Devil from the money assigned to me. I call in that money in the name of Jesus.18
> 
> A Very Unbiblical Angel
> 
> The most troubling angel Bentley describes in his teachings is a female one named Emma. (Keep in mind that the Bible never mentions female angels!) Amazingly, he states that he was introduced to this very special angel by none other than Bob Jones, one of the infamous "prophets" of the Kansas City Movement in the 1980s. I say, "amazingly," because Bob Jones has been thoroughly discredited, not only because of numerous false prophecies he has made, but also for serious moral failures which he has publicly admitted.
> 
> Bentley says Jones asked him if he had ever met the angel called Emma. Bentley said he had not and then asked who she was. Jones explained she was the one who empowered him and the other leaders of the Kansas City prophetic movement in the 1980s. He described her as a "mothering-type"angel.19
> 
> Bentley states that within a few weeks of this encounter with Jones, Emma suddenly appeared to him during a service in North Dakota. He says she floated into the room a couple of inches off the floor.20 You must read what happened in Bentley's own words lest you think I am exaggerating:
> 
> She [Emma] glided into the room, emitting brilliant light and colors. Emma carried these bags and began pulling gold out of them. Then as she walked up and down the aisles of the church, she began putting gold dust on people. "God, what is happening?" I asked. The Lord answered, "She is releasing the gold which is both the revelation and the financial breakthrough that I am bringing into this church... Within three weeks of that visitation, the church had given me the biggest offering I had ever received to that point in my ministry. Thousands of dollars! Thousands!
> 
> During this visitation the pastor's wife got totally whacked by the Holy Ghost — she began running around barking like a dog or squawking like a chicken as a powerful prophetic spirit came on her. Also, as this prophetic anointing came on her, she started getting phone numbers of complete strangers and calling them on the telephone and prophesying over them.
> 
> In my opinion, this sort of stuff borders on insanity. You have to read it with your own eyes to even believe that someone would say it.
> 
> If Bentley saw such a creature at all, it was clearly a demonic apparition. There are no female angels in the Bible. And when angels appear in biblical stories, they appear as normal human beings, not as spirits floating around pell-mell.
> Another Bentley Obsession
> 
> Bentley speaks very seldom of Jesus or the Holy Spirit. He talks mostly about "the Glory" which he identifies as the Shekinah Glory of God. He says God is manifesting His Shekinah Glory today like a river and is calling Christians to jump in to receive healing, finances, and new revelations.21
> 
> There is no biblical basis for this strange teaching. God is present in and among His people today through His Spirit, not His glory. His glory will not be manifested here on earth until Jesus returns to reign in glory and majesty over all the world (Isaiah 24:21-23 and Habakkuk 2:14). Nor is there any need for further revelations from God. The Bible reveals everything we need to know this side of Heaven. As one critic of Bentley has put it so well, "We have no need to grasp after new importations and anointings and visitations because God has already imparted His Spirit and the mystery of His will to His people."22
> 
> The "Glory" Bentley talks about constantly is not the Second Coming of Jesus. It is, instead, the return of Christ within men, bringing about the perfection of believers and producing perfect and immortal sons of God who are invincible. It is the old apostate "Manifest Sons of God" doctrine.23
> Astral Projection
> 
> In addition to supernatural tales about angels, Bentley likes to talk about astral travel.24 He claims that he makes visits to Heaven. In one of his stories he tells about meeting the Apostle Paul and says that he looked "very Jewish with a short, trimmed white beard." He had "jolly cheeks" and was "a little pudgy." He says that Paul took him to his heavenly home and told him to climb a ladder that was in his back yard. Bentley says that as he climbed the ladder, a hole opened in the sky and a green liquid started pouring onto his eyes. He says the next thing he knew, he was standing in God's throne room.25
> 
> What nonsense! What is even more appalling to me is that there are Christians who are gullible enough to swallow this claptrap — hook, line, and sinker.
> Special Revelation vs the Bible
> 
> This kind of unbiblical nonsense is what happens when a preacher abandons the Word of God as his source of authority. And that is exactly what Todd Bentley has done. In his teaching entitled "Extreme Living in God's River of Glory," Bentley asserts:
> 
> All I teach is by revelation received by God's glory falling upon me. It's a revelation whereby I instantly know certain things.26
> 
> Accordingly, Bentley's sermons are peppered with conversations with God — "I said to God." and "The Lord said to me."27 In one of his sermons, Bentley announced the presence of "great authority" in the building and then proceeded to declare, "I speak creation... I speak new hearts, new livers into existence tonight."28
> 
> Can you believe such arrogance? It reminds me of the passage from Isaiah about Satan: "You said in your heart, 'I will make myself like the Most High.' Nevertheless, you will be thrust down to Sheol, to the recesses of the pit" (Isaiah 14:13-15).
> The Basic Problem
> 
> The success of Tod Bentley's ministry is a testimony to the famine of God's Word that exists throughout Christendom today, even among those who call themselves Evangelicals. As a result, the average Christian does not know enough about the Word of God to use it in testing what is being taught.
> 
> His ministry is also a testimony to the fact that we are living in the end times when "false prophets will arise and show great signs and wonders, so as to mislead, if possible, even the elect" (Matthew 24:24).
> The Issue of Judging
> 
> For those of you who may disagree with my analysis of Todd Bentley's ministry, please do not waste your time by writing to admonish me against "touching God's anointed." And don't send me any sermons against judging. There is nothing wrong with judging the biblical teachings of anyone. In fact, we are exhorted to do so. In 1 John 4:1 and Galatians 1:8-9 we are told to "test the spirits to see whether they are from God," and we are told to apply that test even to "an angel from heaven" who preaches a gospel contrary to that revealed in the Scriptures.
> 
> Paul complimented the brethren in Berea for testing his teachings by the Word (Acts 17:10-11). When Peter was hypocritical in his conduct toward Gentiles, Paul confronted him publicly and rebuked him (Galatians 2:11-14). And Paul also publicly warned the Church about two false teachers named Hymenaeus and Philetus (2 Timothy 2:17-18).
> 
> When the Bible warns against judging (Matthew 7:1), it is speaking about judging motives — not words and actions. And as for not touching God's anointed, that warning in the Old Testament is applied to kings. It certainly does not apply to false prophets who have no anointing to begin with.
> Some Final Points
> 
> Let me make it clear that I believe in all the gifts of the Spirit, and I believe all of them are operative today. I also believe in the miracle working power of God. But our God is a God of order and dignity and holiness. It would be incompatible with His character for Him to operate through a sensual carnival sideshow (1 Corinthians 14:33, 40).
> 
> Finally, what is going on in Lakeland, Florida is not a revival. True revival never focuses on healing. The focus, instead, is repentance. When unbelievers start responding to the preaching of the Word by repenting and accepting Jesus as Lord and Savior, and when believers start responding in repentance and recommitment, you will know that revival is taking place. Let us all pray for such a true revival to break out in our nation, for the time is short.
> *


WHEN I READ THIS I WAS LIKE WOOOO WWW COULD'T BELIVE THIS GUY AND THEN THING THAT SUCK BOUT THIS THAT IT RIGHT HERE WHERE I'M FROM NOT EVEN 10MIN FROM MY CITY IT CRAZY UHHH THAT JUST GIVE MORE MOTIVATION TO TRY EVEN HARDER FOR CHRIST THE TIME IS COMING THE TIME IS COMING...BUT YEAH REAL GOOD INFO TO KNOW IF YOU'LL COME ACROSS SOME MORE STUFF LIKE THIS POST IT UP SO WE CAN BE INFORMED BUT THESE PEOPLE TRYING TO FAKE..


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jul 20 2008, 01:39 AM~11130118
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP MY BROTHA GOD BLESS :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by SecwepemcTeniye_@Jul 19 2008, 11:28 PM~11129531
> *Be careful watch out for attacks from the Devil, your great enemy. He prowls around like a roaring lion, looking for some victim to devour. Take  a firm stand against him, and be strong in your FAITH!
> 
> 1 Peter 5:8-9
> *


AMEN TO THAT KEEP STRONG


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 19 2008, 02:23 PM~11127805
> *I know its alot to read but with out knowledge his people parish.
> An Evaluation of the "Florida Healing Outpouring"
> by Dr. David R. Reagan
> 
> Todd Bentley
> 
> Todd Bentley is a 32 year old evangelist from Canada who heads up an independent Charismatic ministry called Fresh Fire Ministries. In April of 2008 he was invited to hold a one week revival at the Ignited Church of Lakeland, Florida.1
> 
> The "revival" quickly became a religious and media phenomenon. One of the main reasons it rapidly attracted so much attention was because of the flamboyant personality and mannerisms of Todd Bentley. The other reason is because the services have been broadcast live each evening over the GodTube website, making them available to all the world.2 The extended meeting has now grown to the point that it had to be moved to a large tent-type structure that accommodates close to 10,000 people, many of whom are arriving daily from foreign nations.
> A Strange "Revival"
> 
> This is a "revival" with very little teaching and preaching. In fact, Todd Bentley seldom brings a Bible to the pulpit with him. The services begin with an intense and lengthy period of worship. One pastor described the worship as "hypnotic music" that utilizes "rhythmic sound" with "repetitious words."3 I checked this description by going to the Fresh Fire Ministries website and watching a service. I found the description to be accurate. Nearly all the songs consist of chants of short phrases that are repeated over and over and over — phrases like, "Lord set us free," "Fire fall down on me," and "It's raining; it's pouring; Your rivers are flowing." The music seemed designed to whip the audience into a frenzy. Here's how a Florida pastor named Gary Osborne described a service he attended:4
> 
> The phrase, "stir yourselves up" was used repeatedly... A woman led in prayer for the service and... told the people to "roar like a lion!"... People everywhere shouted at the top of their lungs... This same lady was jerking and twitching... There was also much talk of "birthing" and "signs and wonders." There was a very sensual spirit... People seemed to be in a trance all around me... The music had the people mesmerized...
> 
> At about 8:30 p.m... the music leader says, "I'm feeling drunk." He then tells the people to say to God, "Intoxicate me, Lord!"... Now the people are getting truly wild, and the leader says, "Scream!" and the people let out a yell... Finally the worship leader falls to the floor himself...
> 
> Bentley's Antics
> 
> In this carnival-like atmosphere, people are exhorted to "come and get some" of the miracles that are "popping like popcorn."5 Bentley strides about the stage in a frenzy screaming into his microphone, keeping the audience on their feet cheering. He comes across as a carnival barker or a Holy Ghost cheerleader.
> 
> When Bentley lays his hands on people seeking healing, he yells, "Bam! Bam!" They usually fall on the ground and begin to contort wildly, like they are having an epileptic seizure. Sometimes Bentley becomes violent. He has kicked a lady in the face, choked a man, banged on a woman's legs, and hit a man so hard that he knocked out a tooth!
> 
> Bentley is so bizarre that it is difficult to describe his behavior in words. To get a real feel for the man, I suggest you go to either YouTube.com or GodTube.com and just type his name in the search engine on these sites. I think you will be astonished and repulsed. You might also try Bentley's website at FreshFire.ca. Numerous videos of his services are posted on this site.
> Bentley's Claims
> 
> Bentley claims to have healed innumerable people. He also claims to have raised many people from the dead. In one video clip I watched, he prayed for a man with a glass eye and then proclaimed that the man could see out of the eye!
> 
> On another occasion, he called up two women from Holland who claimed that as a result of the anointing they had experienced at his service the night before, they had awakened the next morning with gold teeth in their mouths! Bentley had them open their mouths, and after examining each one, he shouted, "Yes! Yes! Each lady has a big fat gold tooth!" He proclaimed this to be a "miracle."
> Evaluating Bentley
> 
> So, how valid is the "Florida Healing Outpouring," as it has come to be called? Is Bentley a true miracle working evangelist under the anointing of the Holy Spirit? Or is he just another shyster selling snake oil?
> 
> I cannot judge his motives because I do not know his heart. I prefer to give him the benefit of the doubt by assuming that he is very sincere in what he is doing. But if that is the case, I think I can say without doubt that he is sincerely deceived and that he is deceiving many others, and I think I can prove that.
> His Appearance and Mannerisms
> 
> First, let's consider Bentley's appearance. Now, I am aware of the old saying, "You cannot judge by appearance," and that is correct to a certain extent. Even the Bible says that "Satan can appear as an angel of light" (2 Corinthians 11:14).
> 
> But it would be more accurate to say that "You cannot judge by appearance alone." Appearance is not irrelevant. Would you be willing to listen to a sermon from a person wearing a Nazi uniform? Appearance can provide valuable clues as to what a person believes. In this regard, I always think of the 60-year old hippies I see each time I visit Taos, New Mexico. They come down out of the mountains driving beat-up old Volkswagen buses painted with flowers. They wear tie-dyed shirts with garlands around their necks. They seem caught in a time warp. Based on their appearance alone, I can pretty well guess what their value system is.
> 
> Todd Bentley is sensational and even bizarre in appearance. His body is plastered with tattoos, and his face bears multiple piercings. Now, it would be one thing if all this bodily disfigurement and mutilation had taken place before he claims to have become a Christian. And it would certainly be forgivable if he had repented of it. But Bentley claims that God told him to get the tattoos and piercings. In fact, he often appears on stage wearing a T-shirt that says, "Jesus Gave Me My Tattoos."
> 
> Todd Bentley Tattoos
> 
> Those are unbiblical claims. The Bible says we are not to disfigure our bodies with tattoos or mutilate them with cuttings (Leviticus 19:28). I have actually had some professing Christians dismiss these prohibitions because "they are Old Testament." Do you really think God changed His mind about bodily disfigurement and mutilation when He gave us the New Testament?
> 
> Doesn't the New Testament say that for those of us who are believers, our bodies are temples of the Holy Spirit? (1 Corinthians 3:26-27 and 6:19-20). Don't you think the Holy Spirit would be grieved to reside in the body of an unrepentant self-mutilator like Todd Bentley?
> 
> Bentley's mannerisms should also be a cause for concern. Where in the Word of God do you find a representative of the Lord behaving like a carnival barker or a professional wrestler? Where do you find examples of people praying "Bam! Bam!"? Where do you find examples of violent attacks on those seeking healing? Where do you find any exhortation for believers to surrender their mental processes to emotional frenzies?
> 
> Bentley Praying
> Bentley's Defense
> 
> Bentley and his followers respond to criticism by stating that "miracles and healings are evidence" of his anointing by the Holy Spirit.6 But that is not necessarily true. Satan can deceive through signs and wonders. In 1 Thessalonians 2:8-12 we are told that the activity of Satan can be manifested "with all power and signs and false wonders" and with deception for those who take pleasure in unrighteousness. Further, Jesus specifically warned that in the end times, "false Christs and false prophets will arise and will show great signs and wonders, so as to mislead, if possible, even the elect" (Matthew 24:24).
> 
> As examples of these warnings, I would urge you to take a look at the healing ministries of Marjoe Gortner and Peter Popoff. You can find video clips featuring the ministries of both of these men on YouTube.com. Both were flamboyant faith healers. Both used the same techniques Bentley is using. Both got the same results — people falling to the floor, others going hysterical, and many claiming to be healed.
> 
> Yet, Gortner finally revealed that he was a total imposter who didn't even believe in God. And Peter Popoff was exposed as a shyster when it was revealed that his wife was feeding him information about audience members through a wireless radio hookup in one of his ears. It turned out that Popoff's staff was interviewing audience members before the services began, getting personal information that would then be fed to him by radio, but which he claimed to be "a word from the Lord."
> 
> The bottom line is that Christians are often very naive and thus willing to give the benefit of the doubt to anyone operating in the name of Jesus, despite Jesus' warning (Matthew 7:21-23):
> 
> 21) Not everyone who says to Me, "Lord, Lord," will enter the kingdom of heaven; but he who does the will of My Father who is in heaven.
> 
> 22) Many will say to Me on that day, "Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in Your name, and in Your name cast out demons, and in Your name perform many miracles?"
> 
> 23) And then I will declare to them, "I never knew you; depart from Me, you who practice lawlessness."
> 
> The Validity of the "Miracles"
> 
> Another problem with Todd Bentley's miracle defense is the validity of his miracles. He has been challenged repeatedly to provide proof of his healings. He usually promises to do so, but then he either ignores the promise or else he sends vague records that no one could document. When the Associated Press asked for evidence, they were sent a file containing the names of 15 people who had been healed. The file contained medical verification of 12 of the healings.
> 
> Yet, two phone numbers given out by the ministry were wrong, six people did not return telephone messages, and only two of the remainder... said they had medical records as proof of their miracle cure. However, one woman would not make her physician available to confirm the findings, and the other's doctor did not return calls despite the patient's authorization.7
> 
> I saw a TV special about Bentley recently on the program, Nightline. It was an even-handed investigation. They requested proof of three miracles. He promised it but never delivered. Meanwhile, they followed-up on people who supposedly had been healed, including a boy with cerebral palsy. None had been healed. Some claimed they believed they had been healed, but their healing had "not yet manifested itself."8
> Testing Bentley by the Word of God
> 
> The most important test of any preacher or evangelist must be the Bible. Are his teachings based on the Word of God and do they line up with it? This is a test that Bentley fails miserably.
> 
> First of all, he does very little teaching or preaching. That's because he is basically a showman. But when he does attempt to teach, he seems obsessed with angels and his experiences with them. This is cause for serious concern. Anytime a preacher starts substituting experiences for the Word of God, alarm bells should go off.
> Bentley's Obsession with Angels
> 
> In a teaching entitled, "Angelic Hosts," Bentley tells story after story about special angels the Lord sends to help him with his ministry.9 The first was the Angel of Healing who came to him in December of 2005. Bentley says this angel suddenly appeared inside the church building where he was speaking and that he had a "body going through the ceiling of the church."10 "Wherever this angel shows up," says Bentley, "the miracles go off the charts!"
> 
> Bentley then makes the incredible claim that God revealed to him that this was the same angel who empowered the ministry of William Branham! It is astonishing that Bentley would want to have his ministry associated with this man.
> 
> Branham was a healing evangelist of the 1940s and 50s who denied the Trinity and who claimed the Zodiac and the Egyptian pyramids were on equal authority with the Bible. He also taught the "Serpent Seed" heresy that is popular with various neo-Nazi and Christian identity cults — that Cain was produced through a sexual union between Eve and the Serpent in the Garden of Eden.11 Branham also claimed to have been personally present with Moses and John the Baptist during their ministries!12 And Branham believed in the Manifest Sons of God heresy and claimed to be "a god manifested in the flesh."13
> More Angels
> 
> Getting back to Bentley's teachings about angels, he claims the second angel sent to him by God was one named Revelation. He says this angel always appears as an innocent little child but is possessed with great power. It is this angel who gives Bentley visions and prophetic experiences.14
> 
> Evidently this angel is not all that powerful because there are many video examples on the Internet of Bentley trying to exercise words of knowledge through supernatural revelation, and he usually ends up making a fool of himself through all his wrong guesses about people. One expert on this phenomenon, which is called "cold reading," has said that if Bentley was a parapsychologist doing public readings before a secular audience, he would be laughed off the stage!15
> 
> Bentley claims in his teachings that on occasion God sends the Cherubim and Seraphim from His heavenly throne room to energize his meetings. He says they appeared at a meeting he was conducting at a church in Iowa and that they manifested themselves by sending lightening bolts back and forth across the sanctuary for two and a half hours! He says "people began to scream... and the meeting became pandemonium."16
> 
> Another angel Bentley claims to have on his ministry team is one called Promise. When he shows up, people experience spiritual breakthroughs in the form of answered prayers.17
> 
> And, of course, there are special angels who release finances. Bentley says that when he needs a financial breakthrough, "I don't just pray and ask God." Rather, he petitions the Father to send His money angels to help him. He says he prays:
> 
> Father, give me the angels in heaven right now that are assigned to get me money and wealth. Let those angels be released on my behalf. Let them go into the four corners of the earth and gather me money... loose the Devil from the money assigned to me. I call in that money in the name of Jesus.18
> 
> A Very Unbiblical Angel
> 
> The most troubling angel Bentley describes in his teachings is a female one named Emma. (Keep in mind that the Bible never mentions female angels!) Amazingly, he states that he was introduced to this very special angel by none other than Bob Jones, one of the infamous "prophets" of the Kansas City Movement in the 1980s. I say, "amazingly," because Bob Jones has been thoroughly discredited, not only because of numerous false prophecies he has made, but also for serious moral failures which he has publicly admitted.
> 
> Bentley says Jones asked him if he had ever met the angel called Emma. Bentley said he had not and then asked who she was. Jones explained she was the one who empowered him and the other leaders of the Kansas City prophetic movement in the 1980s. He described her as a "mothering-type"angel.19
> 
> Bentley states that within a few weeks of this encounter with Jones, Emma suddenly appeared to him during a service in North Dakota. He says she floated into the room a couple of inches off the floor.20 You must read what happened in Bentley's own words lest you think I am exaggerating:
> 
> She [Emma] glided into the room, emitting brilliant light and colors. Emma carried these bags and began pulling gold out of them. Then as she walked up and down the aisles of the church, she began putting gold dust on people. "God, what is happening?" I asked. The Lord answered, "She is releasing the gold which is both the revelation and the financial breakthrough that I am bringing into this church... Within three weeks of that visitation, the church had given me the biggest offering I had ever received to that point in my ministry. Thousands of dollars! Thousands!
> 
> During this visitation the pastor's wife got totally whacked by the Holy Ghost — she began running around barking like a dog or squawking like a chicken as a powerful prophetic spirit came on her. Also, as this prophetic anointing came on her, she started getting phone numbers of complete strangers and calling them on the telephone and prophesying over them.
> 
> In my opinion, this sort of stuff borders on insanity. You have to read it with your own eyes to even believe that someone would say it.
> 
> If Bentley saw such a creature at all, it was clearly a demonic apparition. There are no female angels in the Bible. And when angels appear in biblical stories, they appear as normal human beings, not as spirits floating around pell-mell.
> Another Bentley Obsession
> 
> Bentley speaks very seldom of Jesus or the Holy Spirit. He talks mostly about "the Glory" which he identifies as the Shekinah Glory of God. He says God is manifesting His Shekinah Glory today like a river and is calling Christians to jump in to receive healing, finances, and new revelations.21
> 
> There is no biblical basis for this strange teaching. God is present in and among His people today through His Spirit, not His glory. His glory will not be manifested here on earth until Jesus returns to reign in glory and majesty over all the world (Isaiah 24:21-23 and Habakkuk 2:14). Nor is there any need for further revelations from God. The Bible reveals everything we need to know this side of Heaven. As one critic of Bentley has put it so well, "We have no need to grasp after new importations and anointings and visitations because God has already imparted His Spirit and the mystery of His will to His people."22
> 
> The "Glory" Bentley talks about constantly is not the Second Coming of Jesus. It is, instead, the return of Christ within men, bringing about the perfection of believers and producing perfect and immortal sons of God who are invincible. It is the old apostate "Manifest Sons of God" doctrine.23
> Astral Projection
> 
> In addition to supernatural tales about angels, Bentley likes to talk about astral travel.24 He claims that he makes visits to Heaven. In one of his stories he tells about meeting the Apostle Paul and says that he looked "very Jewish with a short, trimmed white beard." He had "jolly cheeks" and was "a little pudgy." He says that Paul took him to his heavenly home and told him to climb a ladder that was in his back yard. Bentley says that as he climbed the ladder, a hole opened in the sky and a green liquid started pouring onto his eyes. He says the next thing he knew, he was standing in God's throne room.25
> 
> What nonsense! What is even more appalling to me is that there are Christians who are gullible enough to swallow this claptrap — hook, line, and sinker.
> Special Revelation vs the Bible
> 
> This kind of unbiblical nonsense is what happens when a preacher abandons the Word of God as his source of authority. And that is exactly what Todd Bentley has done. In his teaching entitled "Extreme Living in God's River of Glory," Bentley asserts:
> 
> All I teach is by revelation received by God's glory falling upon me. It's a revelation whereby I instantly know certain things.26
> 
> Accordingly, Bentley's sermons are peppered with conversations with God — "I said to God." and "The Lord said to me."27 In one of his sermons, Bentley announced the presence of "great authority" in the building and then proceeded to declare, "I speak creation... I speak new hearts, new livers into existence tonight."28
> 
> Can you believe such arrogance? It reminds me of the passage from Isaiah about Satan: "You said in your heart, 'I will make myself like the Most High.' Nevertheless, you will be thrust down to Sheol, to the recesses of the pit" (Isaiah 14:13-15).
> The Basic Problem
> 
> The success of Tod Bentley's ministry is a testimony to the famine of God's Word that exists throughout Christendom today, even among those who call themselves Evangelicals. As a result, the average Christian does not know enough about the Word of God to use it in testing what is being taught.
> 
> His ministry is also a testimony to the fact that we are living in the end times when "false prophets will arise and show great signs and wonders, so as to mislead, if possible, even the elect" (Matthew 24:24).
> The Issue of Judging
> 
> For those of you who may disagree with my analysis of Todd Bentley's ministry, please do not waste your time by writing to admonish me against "touching God's anointed." And don't send me any sermons against judging. There is nothing wrong with judging the biblical teachings of anyone. In fact, we are exhorted to do so. In 1 John 4:1 and Galatians 1:8-9 we are told to "test the spirits to see whether they are from God," and we are told to apply that test even to "an angel from heaven" who preaches a gospel contrary to that revealed in the Scriptures.
> 
> Paul complimented the brethren in Berea for testing his teachings by the Word (Acts 17:10-11). When Peter was hypocritical in his conduct toward Gentiles, Paul confronted him publicly and rebuked him (Galatians 2:11-14). And Paul also publicly warned the Church about two false teachers named Hymenaeus and Philetus (2 Timothy 2:17-18).
> 
> When the Bible warns against judging (Matthew 7:1), it is speaking about judging motives — not words and actions. And as for not touching God's anointed, that warning in the Old Testament is applied to kings. It certainly does not apply to false prophets who have no anointing to begin with.
> Some Final Points
> 
> Let me make it clear that I believe in all the gifts of the Spirit, and I believe all of them are operative today. I also believe in the miracle working power of God. But our God is a God of order and dignity and holiness. It would be incompatible with His character for Him to operate through a sensual carnival sideshow (1 Corinthians 14:33, 40).
> 
> Finally, what is going on in Lakeland, Florida is not a revival. True revival never focuses on healing. The focus, instead, is repentance. When unbelievers start responding to the preaching of the Word by repenting and accepting Jesus as Lord and Savior, and when believers start responding in repentance and recommitment, you will know that revival is taking place. Let us all pray for such a true revival to break out in our nation, for the time is short.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

I HAD TO SHARE THIS WITH MY BROTHERS, CHECK OUT MY PASTER OSCAR AND SERVANT IN THIS VIDEO, YOU COULD SEE THE HOLY SPIRIT FOLLOWING THEM WHILE THEY PREACH THE WORD OF GOD. 3 SISTERS WHERE GETTING BABTIST HE EXPLAINS IT IN SPANISH MY CAMERA COULDNT RECORD MORE BUT VERY AMAZING HOW OUR LORD WORKS. NOTICE HOW THEIR THEE ONLY ONCE WITH THE GLOWING THING AROUND THEM


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 21 2008, 02:00 PM~11140924
> *I HAD TO SHARE THIS WITH MY BROTHERS, CHECK OUT MY PASTER OSCAR AND SERVANT IN THIS VIDEO, YOU COULD SEE THE HOLY SPIRIT FOLLOWING THEM WHILE THEY PREACH THE WORD OF GOD. 3 SISTERS WHERE GETTING BABTIST HE EXPLAINS IT IN SPANISH MY CAMERA COULDNT RECORD MORE BUT VERY AMAZING HOW OUR LORD WORKS. NOTICE HOW THEIR THEE ONLY ONCE WITH THE GLOWING THING AROUND THEM
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## big pete 96

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 21 2008, 02:00 PM~11140924
> *I HAD TO SHARE THIS WITH MY BROTHERS, CHECK OUT MY PASTER OSCAR AND SERVANT IN THIS VIDEO, YOU COULD SEE THE HOLY SPIRIT FOLLOWING THEM WHILE THEY PREACH THE WORD OF GOD. 3 SISTERS WHERE GETTING BABTIST HE EXPLAINS IT IN SPANISH MY CAMERA COULDNT RECORD MORE BUT VERY AMAZING HOW OUR LORD WORKS. NOTICE HOW THEIR THEE ONLY ONCE WITH THE GLOWING THING AROUND THEM
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by big pete 96+Jul 21 2008, 03:54 PM~11141340-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Jul 21 2008, 03:53 PM~11141324
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN

TO THE TOP FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR "JESUS CHRIST"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 21 2008, 03:00 PM~11140924
> *I HAD TO SHARE THIS WITH MY BROTHERS, CHECK OUT MY PASTER OSCAR AND SERVANT IN THIS VIDEO, YOU COULD SEE THE HOLY SPIRIT FOLLOWING THEM WHILE THEY PREACH THE WORD OF GOD. 3 SISTERS WHERE GETTING BABTIST HE EXPLAINS IT IN SPANISH MY CAMERA COULDNT RECORD MORE BUT VERY AMAZING HOW OUR LORD WORKS. NOTICE HOW THEIR THEE ONLY ONCE WITH THE GLOWING THING AROUND THEM
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 21 2008, 05:00 PM~11140924
> *I HAD TO SHARE THIS WITH MY BROTHERS, CHECK OUT MY PASTER OSCAR AND SERVANT IN THIS VIDEO, YOU COULD SEE THE HOLY SPIRIT FOLLOWING THEM WHILE THEY PREACH THE WORD OF GOD. 3 SISTERS WHERE GETTING BABTIST HE EXPLAINS IT IN SPANISH MY CAMERA COULDNT RECORD MORE BUT VERY AMAZING HOW OUR LORD WORKS. NOTICE HOW THEIR THEE ONLY ONCE WITH THE GLOWING THING AROUND THEM
> 
> 
> *


THIS PASTOR SAYS IT HOW IT IS


----------



## PEREZJ

HERES SOME PICS I CAME ACROSS WE ARE ALL WAYS HAVEING PICNICS EVER OTHER SATURDAY OR HANGOUTS AND THINGS LIKE THAT BUT HERE YALL GO


----------



## PEREZJ

AND WHO SAID FLORIDA WAS DOING LITTLE THANGS :rofl: :around: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:
HAAAAHAAAAA


----------



## PEREZJ

WHEN EVER THINGS GET GOING WITH OUR CLUB REPENTANCE C.C YOU START SEE SOME OF OUR RIDE REPIN..OHHH YEAHH :yes: :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jul 22 2008, 04:33 AM~11146475
> *THIS PASTOR SAYS IT HOW IT IS
> *


AMEN BROTHER, ANYTHING HE PREACHES HE COMES BACK AND TELLS YOU WHERE IN THE BIBLE IT SAYS IT  HIS A PROFFET FROM GOD


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 21 2008, 02:00 PM~11140924
> *I HAD TO SHARE THIS WITH MY BROTHERS, CHECK OUT MY PASTER OSCAR AND SERVANT IN THIS VIDEO, YOU COULD SEE THE HOLY SPIRIT FOLLOWING THEM WHILE THEY PREACH THE WORD OF GOD. 3 SISTERS WHERE GETTING BABTIST HE EXPLAINS IT IN SPANISH MY CAMERA COULDNT RECORD MORE BUT VERY AMAZING HOW OUR LORD WORKS. NOTICE HOW THEIR THEE ONLY ONCE WITH THE GLOWING THING AROUND THEM
> 
> 
> *


HEY BRO WHERE WAS THIS VIDEO TAKEN AT ,LET ME KNOW IT LOOK LIKE A NICE PLACE FOR AN OUTTING


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 22 2008, 04:19 PM~11151470
> *HEY BRO WHERE WAS THIS VIDEO TAKEN AT ,LET ME KNOW IT LOOK LIKE A NICE PLACE FOR AN OUTTING
> *


LAKE ISABELLA


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jul 22 2008, 05:34 AM~11146566
> *WHEN EVER THINGS GET GOING WITH OUR CLUB REPENTANCE C.C YOU START SEE SOME OF OUR RIDE REPIN..OHHH YEAHH :yes:  :yes:
> *


AFFIRMATIVE :yes:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 22 2008, 07:54 PM~11152436
> *AFFIRMATIVE :yes:
> *


YUP YUP :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

I HAD TO SHARE THIS WITH MY BROTHERS, CHECK OUT MY PASTER OSCAR AND SERVANT IN THIS VIDEO, YOU COULD SEE THE HOLY SPIRIT FOLLOWING THEM WHILE THEY PREACH THE WORD OF GOD. 3 SISTERS WHERE GETTING BABTIST HE EXPLAINS IT IN SPANISH MY CAMERA COULDNT RECORD MORE BUT VERY AMAZING HOW OUR LORD WORKS. NOTICE HOW THEIR THEE ONLY ONCE WITH THE GLOWING THING AROUND THEM  



TTT


----------



## PEREZJ

OUT FOR THE DAY GOD BLESS TO ALL HAVE A SAFE AFTERNOON,,


----------



## FORGIVEN

I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A BLESSED DAY IN THE NAME OF OUR LORD AMEN.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 23 2008, 06:39 PM~11161765
> *I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A BLESSED DAY IN THE NAME OF OUR LORD AMEN.
> *


I can not wait to see it.my pc went out so I am on my wifys and i can not see it


----------



## NIMSTER64

man bro I saw and I need prayer.my cousin just lost his shorty and we will be there fore him.it is a 3 hour drive.can some one help me on what the scripture says?I want to read out the bible.but I need fortalesa.


----------



## NIMSTER64

WE will be on a 3 hour mission.please keep me in your thoughts and prayers we as a fam need GOD'S Blessing call me brothers you have my #


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 24 2008, 01:23 AM~11164941
> *man  bro  I saw and  I need prayer.my cousin just lost his shorty and  we will be there fore him.it is a 3 hour drive.can some one help me on what the scripture says?I want to read  out the bible.but I need  fortalesa.
> *


HERE ONE FOR YOU SUFFERING CAN BE A GOOD THING SOMTIME /// When trobles come your way,consider it an opportunity for great joy.For you know that when your faith is tested,your enduraance has a chance to grow. James 1:2-3
DEPENDING IF YOUR CONSIN IS A CHRISTIAN OR NOT HE COULD UNDERSTAND THIS BUT IF HE'S NOT ITS NOT GOING TO FADE HIM ONE BIT..BUT YEAH THAT MIND..GOD BLESS BRO..


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 24 2008, 02:04 AM~11165248
> *WE  will be on a 3 hour  mission.please  keep me in your thoughts and prayers we as a fam need GOD'S  Blessing call me brothers  you have my  #
> *


WILL DO WILL DO IN THE NAME OF JESUS MY THE LORD WATCH OVER YOU AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 *Romans 12:1-2, *"Therefore, I urge you, brothers, in view of God's mercy, to offer your bodies as living sacrifices, holy and pleasing to God—this is your spiritual act of worship. Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is—his good, pleasing and perfect will."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 23 2008, 10:23 PM~11164941
> *man  bro  I saw and  I need prayer.my cousin just lost his shorty and  we will be there fore him.it is a 3 hour drive.can some one help me on what the scripture says?I want to read  out the bible.but I need  fortalesa.
> *


say bro when my sister passed away i used this scripture to comfort my family one thing though my sister was born again ,i dont know if you cousin wife was but if she is heres this one
* 2 Corinthians 5*
6Therefore we are always confident, knowing that, when we are at home in the body, we are absent from the Lord: 

7(For we walk by faith, not by sight 

8We are confident, I say, and willing rather to be absent from the body, is to be present with the Lord.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 24 2008, 12:59 PM~11167690
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Romans 12:1-2, "Therefore, I urge you, brothers, in view of God's mercy, to offer your bodies as living sacrifices, holy and pleasing to God—this is your spiritual act of worship. Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is—his good, pleasing and perfect will."
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *


 :0 LIKE THAT ONE .. :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

I GOT THIS OFF OF BROTHER I'G WEB SITE PRETTY GOOD WORD


----------



## NIMSTER64

well I got there to late.did not have a opertunity to read.but I did confort him by leting him know tht the baby is in heaven and that if he had not done so yet it is never to late to accept jesus as his savior and let him into his heart.I know his wife is catholic but he is not.he grew up in a baptist church and I told him it is time to go back.and his wife will follow.


----------



## NIMSTER64

I also want to thank everyone for there prayers on my daughters safe return.She got back this morning at 2 am.thank you.also I still am strugling with drinking.I realised that I was excusing it cus it was only light beer and not hard alcohol and I realised that it is just as bad.I had a beer and then another and went till I drank 26 beer by the end of the night.I was cleaning the yard and started drinking and the hotter it got the more I drank.so I need everyones sincere prayer and keep on praying for me.I know God will answer it.I am wanting to learn more about fasting.so if anyone have any good info please share.I think if I fast I will receive an answer.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 25 2008, 08:20 AM~11176375
> *well I got there to late.did not have a opertunity to read.but I did confort him by leting him know tht the baby is in heaven and that if he had not done so yet it is never to late to accept jesus as his savior and let him into his heart.I know his wife is catholic but he is not.he grew up in a baptist church and I told him it is time to go back.and his wife will follow.
> *


Amen, perfect words to give him. Very wise and fruitful bro.
:thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 25 2008, 08:23 AM~11176398
> *I also want to thank everyone for there prayers on my daughters safe return.She got back this morning at 2 am.thank you.also I still am strugling with drinking.I realised that I was excusing it cus it was only light beer and not hard alcohol and I realised that it is just as bad.I had a beer and then another and went till I drank 26 beer by the end of the night.I was cleaning the yard and started drinking and the hotter it got the more I drank.so I need everyones sincere prayer and keep on praying for me.I know God will answer it.I am wanting to learn more about fasting.so if anyone have any good info please share.I think if I fast I will receive an answer.
> *



As well Amen to ur girls return.  For the drinking, yes its not even the item as the problem, its your spirits intend to seek it. Beer's only point is to get you faded, point blank. The worst lie i think for it is the one my dad uses... he likes to drink it because of the taste. :| Just keep praying brother and you will beat this. Its only a matter of time in prayer and staying in the word. He will never leave you nor forsake you. He promised. :biggrin: Your doing your part by seeking him and searching for help in the right places, your brothers and sisters in Christ Jesus, Not the world. Acknowledge the Lord open hearted, Confess you sin issue completely as it is that you know it, and Repent. Being its all based on relationship, gotta be straight, tell the complete truth, profess you want it to work, turn your back on the problem at hand, and DONT look back! -- God Bless u Nim, we wont cease praying for you bro. Keep your faith. We hold it with you
:angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

CORINTHIANS 10: 14-18

14:For we stretch not ourselves beyond _our measure_, as though we reached not unto you: for we are come as far as to you also in _preaching_ the gospel of Christ:
15:Not boasting of things without _our_ measure, _that is_, of other men's labours; but having hope, when your faith is increased, that we shall be enlarged by you according to our rule abundantly, 16: To preach the gospel in the _regions_ beyond you, _and_ not to boast in another man's line of things made read to our hand. 17: But he that glorieth, let him glor in the Lord. 18:For not he that commendeth himself is approved, but whom the Lord commendeth.


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jul 25 2008, 08:29 AM~11176076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT THIS OFF OF BROTHER I'G WEB SITE PRETTY GOOD WORD
> *


Brother IG is awsome I saw him in friona tx about a year ago, Got 2 cds from him there all good. till 1 day my radio got stolen in the hospital of all places. 1 of the cds went in it. but it a small price to pay if someone got to hear it. and if it made a small change in there life.well a big AMEN. and in your face lying devil.


----------



## King Daddy

hope all my brothers are having a blessed Sunday.


----------



## King Daddy

Sunday August 3rd @ Gear Stop 189 IH-35 S. New Braunfels Texas 78130 830-606-8513

Triple Point USACi Outlaw SPL & S.Q. Auto Sound Competition

Car and Truck show

Registration starts at 10 am


----------



## PEREZJ

BUSY LATELY BUT PASSING BY TO ASY GOD BLESS TO ALL/..


----------



## King Daddy




----------



## PEREZJ

OUT FOR THE DAY LATERZZ :roflmao: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

good mesage

http://www.harvestbible.org/Content.aspx?c...ef_object=email


----------



## NIMSTER64

mms://www.harvestbible.org/Streaming/4/ww20080727.wma


----------



## NIMSTER64

I don't know if the linck works but he was a guest speacker


----------



## REPENTANCE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjmkIkjYqgw&feature=related

Wussup & God Bless all my fellow believers out there. I hope & pray you guy's are all doing good and remained blessed in Christ. -Check out the video, another good Rapper(not hip hop) that is true to the Lord and deserves support. Im from the West Coast & from a background of a hardcore banging environment, so Rap was all i could go with and not hip hop. And there is a difference. Rap is constant on beat rhyming with a storyline, and hip hop is usually off beat words not often actually ryhming with no story behind the track, just talking. No dissing meant, just trying to help out anyone else that was in need of finding Christian rap with a good beat and lyrics ,... cuz i struggled for over a year finding good music and always ended up slipping and playing worldy music which of course ended up messing up my spirit. Brothatone is new and really good. -Again, God bless all. :angel:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 29 2008, 03:55 PM~11207128
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjmkIkjYqgw&feature=related
> 
> Wussup & God Bless all my fellow believers out there.  I hope & pray you guy's are all doing good and remained blessed in Christ.    -Check out the video, another good Rapper(not hip hop) that is true to the Lord and deserves support.    Im from the West Coast & from a background of a hardcore banging environment, so Rap was all i could go with and not hip hop. And there is a difference. Rap is constant on beat rhyming with a storyline, and hip hop is usually off beat words not often actually ryhming with no story behind the track, just talking.    No dissing meant, just trying to help out anyone else that was in need of finding Christian rap with a good beat and lyrics ,... cuz i struggled for over a year finding good music and always ended up slipping and playing worldy music which of course ended up messing up my spirit.    Brothatone is new and really good.  -Again, God bless all.  :angel:
> *


SOUND PRETTY GOOD NOT REALLY MY STYLE BUT PRETTY GOOD REPIN FOR GOD THAT WHATS INPORTANT , I LIKE ANOTHER TYPE OF RAP WITH SPANISH AND ENGLISH ,SPANGLISH :biggrin: :cheesy: HAAA BUT PLUS GROWING UP LISTEN TO YOU KNOW KID FROST ,SPM,YOU KNOW IN THAT STYLE BUT THIS TIME LISTING ABOUT GOD AND HOW HE'S GOOD TO US NOT LIKE BACK THEN MONEY ,GIRL ,AND HOW TO KILL MY RIVAL. BUT YEAH SHOWING SOME LOVE THOUGH PROPS TO HOMEBOY.. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jul 29 2008, 08:52 PM~11211610
> *
> SOUND PRETTY GOOD NOT REALLY MY STYLE BUT PRETTY GOOD REPIN FOR GOD THAT WHATS INPORTANT , I LIKE ANOTHER TYPE OF RAP WITH SPANISH AND ENGLISH ,SPANGLISH  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  HAAA  BUT PLUS GROWING UP LISTEN TO YOU KNOW KID FROST ,SPM,YOU KNOW IN THAT STYLE BUT THIS TIME LISTING ABOUT GOD AND HOW HE'S GOOD TO US NOT LIKE BACK THEN MONEY ,GIRL ,AND HOW TO KILL MY RIVAL. BUT YEAH SHOWING SOME LOVE THOUGH PROPS TO HOMEBOY.. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Ya, i guess i wasn't just straight out. When i listened to rap, it was strictly hardcore gangster rap. Underground murder rap to be exact. Brotha Lynch Hung, X-Raided , and C-Bo. Very violent bad rap. Messed me up pretty bad. So thats why i struggled so hard with Christian music/rap at first, cuz its nothing like that stuff. But i like this guys beats and lyrics, i guess cuz of his old back ground being pretty similar. But you should check out more of his tracks, his lyrics get pretty deep and stay on the point of CHRIST being king and savior. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i wish i knew Spanish! All i knew was the negative(bad words and usage) of course


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 30 2008, 03:24 PM~11215945
> *Ya, i guess i wasn't just straight out.  When i listened to rap, it was strictly hardcore gangster rap.  Underground murder rap to be exact.  Brotha Lynch Hung, X-Raided , and C-Bo.    Very violent bad rap.  Messed me up pretty bad.  So thats why i struggled so hard with Christian music/rap at  first, cuz its nothing like that stuff.  But i like this guys beats and lyrics, i guess cuz of his old back ground being pretty similar.  But you should check out more of his tracks, his lyrics get pretty deep and stay on the point of CHRIST being king and savior.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  i wish i knew Spanish!  All i knew was the negative(bad words and usage) of course
> *


TRU SAME HERE AND I THINK EVER ONE HAS GONE THROUGH THE SAME ROAD ONE POINT IN THERE LIFE ITS JUST CHOISEN  TO NOT LISTEN TO THE WORLDLY MUSIC


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jul 30 2008, 08:08 PM~11218540
> *TRU SAME HERE AND I THINK  EVER  ONE HAS GONE THROUGH THE SAME ROAD ONE POINT IN THERE LIFE ITS JUST CHOISEN   TO NOT LISTEN TO THE WORLDLY MUSIC
> *


HAAA :biggrin: (CHOSEN) I HATE :0 WHEN I MESS UP ON MY SPELLING :cheesy:


----------



## PEREZJ

Gonna be up late tonight again workin, workin, workin will be passing by laterzz God Bless to all peace :wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jul 30 2008, 05:11 PM~11218581
> *Gonna be up late tonight again workin, workin, workin  will be passing by laterzz  God Bless to all peace :wave:
> *


Lol aight bro, be safe :thumbsup: :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## PEREZJ

WHAT IT DO PEOPLE WHAT IT DO GOD BLESS TO MY GENTE IN CHRIST.... :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

:wow: :wow: hno: hno: :rofl: :rofl: :around: :around: :wave: :wave: :wave: :angel: :angel: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jul 31 2008, 08:35 PM~11228376
> *:wow:  :wow:  hno:  hno:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :around:  :around:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :angel:  :angel:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAS BORAD BAAAAAA


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 25 2008, 09:23 AM~11176398
> *I also want to thank everyone for there prayers on my daughters safe return.She got back this morning at 2 am.thank you.also I still am strugling with drinking.I realised that I was excusing it cus it was only light beer and not hard alcohol and I realised that it is just as bad.I had a beer and then another and went till I drank 26 beer by the end of the night.I was cleaning the yard and started drinking and the hotter it got the more I drank.so I need everyones sincere prayer and keep on praying for me.I know God will answer it.I am wanting to learn more about fasting.so if anyone have any good info please share.I think if I fast I will receive an answer.
> *


Lord, teach me to know your ways, to understand your character, to walk confidently in Jesus. Search me, know me, and lead me in the path of everlasting life (Psalm 139:23-24). Renew me, restore me and create in me a clean heart Oh God (Psalm 51:10)-a heart that hears, that sees, that does (James 1:22). Teach me to number ours days that I might gain a heart of wisdom (Psalm 90:12). We worship you alone and we give you all the glory that is due your name (1 Chronicles 29:10-11). You are the lamp unto my feet and the light unto my path (Psalm 119:105). Lord, do not let me go until we have declared your power to the next generation, your might to all who are to come (Psalm 71:18). I love you forever…


----------



## PEREZJ

:roflmao: :wave: :roflmao: LATE NIGHT AT WORK JUST PASSING BYE YO YO ...


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 30 2008, 01:24 PM~11215945
> *Ya, i guess i wasn't just straight out.  When i listened to rap, it was strictly hardcore gangster rap.  Underground murder rap to be exact.  Brotha Lynch Hung, X-Raided , and C-Bo.    Very violent bad rap.  Messed me up pretty bad.  So thats why i struggled so hard with Christian music/rap at  first, cuz its nothing like that stuff.  But i like this guys beats and lyrics, i guess cuz of his old back ground being pretty similar.  But you should check out more of his tracks, his lyrics get pretty deep and stay on the point of CHRIST being king and savior.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  i wish i knew Spanish!  All i knew was the negative(bad words and usage) of course
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 31 2008, 07:52 PM~11229591
> *Lord, teach me to know your ways, to understand your character, to walk confidently in Jesus. Search me, know me, and lead me in the path of everlasting life (Psalm 139:23-24). Renew me, restore me and create in me a clean heart Oh God (Psalm 51:10)-a heart that hears, that sees, that does (James 1:22). Teach me to number ours days that I might gain a heart of wisdom (Psalm 90:12). We worship you alone and we give you all the glory that is due your name (1 Chronicles 29:10-11). You are the lamp unto my feet and the light unto my path (Psalm 119:105). Lord, do not let me go until we have declared your power to the next generation, your might to all who are to come (Psalm 71:18). I love you forever…
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

:roflmao: :angel: :wave: :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 31 2008, 09:52 PM~11229591
> *Lord, teach me to know your ways, to understand your character, to walk confidently in Jesus. Search me, know me, and lead me in the path of everlasting life (Psalm 139:23-24). Renew me, restore me and create in me a clean heart Oh God (Psalm 51:10)-a heart that hears, that sees, that does (James 1:22). Teach me to number ours days that I might gain a heart of wisdom (Psalm 90:12). We worship you alone and we give you all the glory that is due your name (1 Chronicles 29:10-11). You are the lamp unto my feet and the light unto my path (Psalm 119:105). Lord, do not let me go until we have declared your power to the next generation, your might to all who are to come (Psalm 71:18). I love you forever…
> *


thanks bro.I am going to study those versus bro.thanks for the uplifting.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 1 2008, 09:06 AM~11233101
> *:roflmao:  :angel:  :wave:  :angel:  :roflmao:
> *


haha this guy :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

PRAISE GOD!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2008, 10:17 AM~11233167
> *thanks bro.I am going to study those versus bro.thanks for the uplifting.
> *


YOUR WELCOME BROTHER. ALWAYS FOCUS ON OUR LORD HE WILL FULLFILL YOUR NEEDS IN JESUS NAME AMEN


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 2 2008, 06:21 PM~11242908
> *YOUR WELCOME BROTHER. ALWAYS FOCUS ON OUR LORD HE WILL FULLFILL YOUR NEEDS IN JESUS NAME AMEN
> *


AMEN


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.imeem.com/tamaracarter/music/HP...ly_like_a_bird/
good stuff!


----------



## PEREZJ

WAZ UP PEOPLE UP EARLY AGAIN HERE AT WORK KINDA SUCKS BEING HERE ON A SUNDAY HOPE FULLY CAN GET OUT FOR SUNDAY DAY NITE SERVES SEE WHAT HAPPENS BUT GOD BLESS TO ALL ,,,WILL HIT UP LATERZZ OOOUUUTTTTYYYY :roflmao: :wave: :roflmao: ::


----------



## PEREZJ

:rofl:


----------



## PEREZJ

YEAH IM HERE CHILLIN AT WORK GOT A PIC THIS IS ONE OF OUR SHIP THEY COME TO OUR YARD WHERE I WORK AND THEY OFF LOAD MATERIAL ,GRAVEL,LIMESTONE,GRATNITE THAT TYPE OF MATERIAL JUST THOUGHT I SHARE SEE IF I CAN GET MORE UP //LATERZZ GOD BLESS TO ALL


----------



## PEREZJ

http://s508.photobucket.com/albums/s322/vi...nt=103_0166.flv
HERE A HOPPER IN OUR CITY JUST HAD A PICNIC YESTERDAY NUTTIN BIG JUST A BUNCH OF THE CLUBS HERE IN THE CITY GETTIN TOGETHER SOMETIME THE GUYS GET ROUGH WITH THERE WORDS BUT OTHER THEN THAT IT A RIGHT..


----------



## PEREZJ

OHH BY THE WAY I DID'T TAKE THESE SHOTS I GOT IT OFF HOMEBOY


----------



## PEREZJ

LATERZZ GOT GET BACK TO WORK PASS BY LATERZZZ BUT WHERE MY BROTHA'S IN CHRIST AT HAVENT SEEN ANYBODY IN A SECOND..BAAAHHHAAAAA :roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 1 2008, 10:51 AM~11234472
> *PRAISE GOD!!!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## PEREZJ

YO YO :roflmao: :angel: :wave: :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD BLESS!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels




----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2008, 03:13 AM~11262295
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

BAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH  :rofl: :around:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Godbless all brothers in Christ. I noticed the room was dying down, I hope we can pump it back up some more again! This room should be thicker than the rest, ... much love guys, in Jesus name. -0-


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 6 2008, 03:42 AM~11272173
> *Godbless all brothers in Christ.  I noticed the room was dying down, I hope we can pump it back up some more again!  This room should be thicker than the rest,  ... much love guys, in Jesus name.    -0-
> *


OHHHHHHHHHHHH YEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ

TRYING TO TRYING TO ITS HARD TO KEEP THIS IN MIND BUT WE HAVE TO WERE THE ONES REPIN GOD SO SET AN EXSAMPLE TODAY..


----------



## PEREZJ

God's Purpose: Honor and Serve Him

God created man to honor, serve, and fellowship with Him.

The Bible says:
"Thou art worthy, O Lord, to receive glory and honor and power: for Thous hast created all thingsm, and for Thy pleasure they are and were created." Revelation 4:11

"Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God." I Corinthians 10:31


----------



## PEREZJ

Mankinds's Problem: Sin Man chose to sin against God rather than serve Him.

The Bible says . . .
"For all have sinned and come short of the glord of God." Romans 3:23 


What does it mean to sin against God? Sin is breaking God's law. We sin by doing what God has commanded us not to do or by not doing what God has told is to do.










:biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

Sin's Penalty: Death

The Bible says . . .
"For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord." Romans 6:23

When man chose to disobey God, the result was death. The basic meaning of death is separation. The Bible teaches that there are three types of death, or separation, that result from sin:



Spiritual death sepatates a person from the life of God (Ephesians 2:1)

Physical death separates a person's soul from his or her body (Hebrews 9:27)

Eternal death separates a person, both soul and body, from God forever in Hell (Revelation 20:15).


----------



## PEREZJ

Then how can we ever have eternal life?

Throughout history individuals have tried many ways to gain or earn eternal life, but every attempt has been unsuccessful.

The Bible says . . .

"There is a way which seemeth right unto a man, but the end thereof are the ways of death." Proverbs 14:12

"Not by works of righteousness which we have done, but according to His mercy He saved us." Titus 3:5a

"For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is a gift of God: Not of works, lest any man should boast." Ephesians 2:8-9


----------



## PEREZJ

Christ's Payment: Our Sinless Substitute

Jesus Christ, God's sinless Son, was sent by the Father to pay the penalty for our sins by dying on the cross in our place.

The Bible says . . .

"But commendeth His love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us." Romans 5:8

"For Christ also hath once suffered for sins, the just for the unjust, that He might bring us to God," I Peter 3:18a.


----------



## PEREZJ

Our Pardon: Turn and Trust

How do we cross the bridge to eternal life? We must receive Jesus Christ as our Lord and Savior.

Jesus Himself said . . .
"I am the way, the truth, and the life, no man cometh unto the Father, but by Me." John 14:6

In order to receive Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior, you must repent of your sins and put your trust in Jesus Christ alone as the only hope of eternal life.

The Bible says . . .

"Repent ye, therefore, and be converted, that your sins may be blotted out." Acts 3:19a

"Belive on the Lord Jesus Christ, and thou shalt be saved."
Acts 16:31a.


----------



## PEREZJ

God's Promise: Eternal Life

Jesus Christ said. . .

"Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that heareth My word, and believeth on Him that sent Me, hath everlasting life, and shall not come into condemnation; but is passed from death unto life."
John 5:24

This verse has one promise with thee parts . . .


The person who believes:
1. Has eternal life
2. Does not come into judgment
3. Has passed from death into life








Will you receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior today?

To do so you must . . .

1. Admit that you have sinned against God and ask Him
for forgiveness.
2. Believe that the Lord Jesus Christ is the Son of God Who
died for you on the cross, rose from the dead, and is Lord.
3. Call upon Jesus Christ to be your Lord and Savior.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Those are fantastic! :biggrin: So easy for all to understand. :thumbsup: Thanks for taking your time to put those up brother. :biggrin: Great way to start the day, by comming upon this!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 6 2008, 12:20 PM~11273554
> *Those are fantastic!  :biggrin:  So easy for all to understand. :thumbsup:  Thanks for taking your time to put those up brother. :biggrin:  Great way to start the day, by comming upon this!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


YUP YUP I hope everone enjoys it to I'll see if i can come up with something else I'm looking into all the names that God is called in the Bible and what they mean laterzzz God Bless to all ..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 6 2008, 09:32 AM~11273639
> *YUP YUP  I hope everone enjoys it to  I'll see if i can come up with something else I'm looking into all the names that God is called in the Bible and what they mean  laterzzz  God Bless to all ..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice

GOD BLESS MY BROTHERS....... ANOTHER GOOD CHRISTIAN RAPPER IS KINGDOM MADE MINISTRIES.ON MY SPACE...MR. SERVENT.... EZE 1:18


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 6 2008, 10:50 AM~11274239
> *GOD BLESS MY BROTHERS....... ANOTHER GOOD CHRISTIAN RAPPER IS KINGDOM MADE MINISTRIES.ON MY SPACE...MR. SERVENT.... EZE 1:18
> *


Post link bro so he's easier to find. Myspace has a bad search engine.


----------



## PEREZJ

:roflmao: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

ANOTHER BLESS DAY LETS KEEP IT GOING FOR CHRIST..


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 6 2008, 02:30 PM~11274617
> *Post link bro so he's easier to find.  Myspace has a bad search engine.
> *


Yeaah post it up it be a lot easy ..would like to hear of some good christian rap..see whats out there try out something new mabye.


----------



## PEREZJ

Jehovah Names Descriptions of God Scriptures in the bible 



Jehovah Rophe= Our Lord who Heals (Exodus 15:26)

Jehovah Tsidkenu = The Lord our Righteousness ( Jeremiah 23:6 )

Jehovah Shalom= The Lord our Peace ( Judges 6:24)

Jehovah Nissi= The Lord our Banner ( Exodus 17:15) 

Jehovah Shammah = The Lord is Present (Ezekiel 48:35)

Jehovah Sabaoth= The Lord of Armies (Isaiah 44:6 )

Jehovah Jireh= The Lord will Provide (Genesis 22:14)

Jehovah Rohi= The Lord is my Shepherd ( Psalms 23:1)

Jehovah Mekeddeshem= The Lord Who Sanctifies (Leviticus 20:7-8 )

Just somthing to look into I always heard of these names or at least some of them ,but never knew what they meant but yeah good to know look them up when yall have a chance God bless to all laterzz 

:wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 7 2008, 10:17 AM~11283978
> *Jehovah Names  Descriptions of God  Scriptures in the bible
> 
> Jehovah Rophe=  Our Lord who Heals  (Exodus 15:26)
> 
> Jehovah Tsidkenu = The Lord our Righteousness ( Jeremiah 23:6 )
> 
> Jehovah Shalom=  The Lord our Peace ( Judges 6:24)
> 
> Jehovah Nissi=  The Lord our Banner ( Exodus 17:15)
> 
> Jehovah Shammah = The Lord is Present  (Ezekiel 48:35)
> 
> Jehovah Sabaoth=  The Lord of Armies  (Isaiah 44:6 )
> 
> Jehovah Jireh=  The Lord will Provide  (Genesis 22:14)
> 
> Jehovah Rohi=  The Lord is my Shepherd ( Psalms 23:1)
> 
> Jehovah Mekeddeshem=  The Lord Who Sanctifies  (Leviticus 20:7-8 )
> 
> Just somthing to look  into I always heard of these names or at least some of them ,but never knew what they meant but yeah good to know look them up when yall have a  chance God bless to all laterzz
> 
> :wave:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I remember this list, i think i have mine somewhere at home.  Its a really good thing to go over, its good for the heart.  Keeps the spirit warm seeking direct ways to honor Him(seek His face)
> *


 :yes: keep pumping it out bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 6 2008, 12:30 PM~11274617
> *Post link bro so he's easier to find.  Myspace has a bad search engine.
> *


Do'nt know how let me figure it out......


----------



## King Daddy

I like this station, different styles of uplifting music.
http://www.christian-hiphop.net/


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 7 2008, 04:17 PM~11285558
> *:yes:    keep pumping it out bro! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TRYING TRYING TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Aug 8 2008, 09:38 AM~11291968
> *I like this station, different styles of uplifting music.
> http://www.christian-hiphop.net/
> *


TRU TRU


----------



## PEREZJ

:biggrin: ALL RIGHT GUYS IM OUT FOR THE DAY YALL HAVE A SAFE AND BLESS WEEKEND LATERZZ AND GOD BLESS TO ALL...PEACE  :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SOME RIDIN' JAMS FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!! MAKE A C.D. OUT OF THESE AND ROLL!!!!

http://www.zshare.net/audio/167309723846a801/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/167312225836ffa2/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16731538eeee5012/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16731819eb178f54/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16732223a9775cca/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16732370bd71aa6a/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/167324274afd4ac7/

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PEREZJ

YO YO HOPE EVERY ONE ENJOYED THERE WEEKEND I KNOW I DID GOD BLESS TO ALL ... :roflmao: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

He did something for you, now do something for him. 
Spread his word, and you'll be rewarded. 
How will you be rewarded?

Matthew 10:32 'Whoever acknowledges Me before men, I will acknowledge him before My Father in heaven. But whoever disowns Me before men, I will disown him before My Father in heaven


----------



## PEREZJ

One of the greatest secrets of life is having patience --
knowing when to do what, Thought this would be something funny for the day I think everone can probley work on this (patience) I know I do, sometime we forget to in our daliy live to..









:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

TTT for Christ :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al

Here is a copy of our Rap group "Chosen Tribe" Enjoy...

http://rapidshare.com/files/136569796/Back...ing_Started.rar


----------



## G2G_Al

Here is a cd I put together call rolling with Jesus...

http://rapidshare.com/files/136579228/Roll..._With_Jesus.rar

Pop it in your ride!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Godly morning family! Be blessed today and stay in prayer and His word.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 11 2008, 01:48 PM~11314435
> *Godly morning family!  Be blessed today and stay in prayer and His word.
> *


thats for sure..


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 11 2008, 02:37 PM~11314871
> *
> *


nice to see you passing bye Nim keep your head bro dont give up on life keep trying ...and God Bless


----------



## G2G_Al

anyone get a chance to check out the music I posted??


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 12 2008, 01:22 AM~11321095
> *anyone get a chance to check out the music I posted??
> *


I tryed to listen to it but it would't let me I dont know why what type of music is it ..?? :dunno: :0


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 11 2008, 01:45 PM~11314405
> *Here is a cd I put together call rolling with Jesus...
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/136579228/Roll..._With_Jesus.rar
> 
> Pop it in your ride!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


i also could't get this one working either..   :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al

you need to unzip it first, if you don't have winrar you can download it for free. They are MP3 files it kinda of old school, rap, hip hop mix..

Here is the link for Win Rar... 

http://www.download.com/WinRAR/3000-2250_4-10007677.html


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 12 2008, 10:26 AM~11322869
> *you need to unzip it first, if you don't have winrar you can download it for free.  They are MP3 files it kinda of old school, rap, hip hop mix..
> 
> Here is the link for Win Rar...
> 
> http://www.download.com/WinRAR/3000-2250_4-10007677.html
> *


TRU TRU ORA THEN WILL TRY IT OUT ..SEE WHAT HAPPENS  :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

ttt for our Lord JESUS CHRIST..

what up homies..


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Aug 12 2008, 11:44 AM~11323327
> *ttt for our Lord JESUS CHRIST..
> 
> what up homies..
> *


whats up my brotha God Bless nice to see people passing by saying whats up  :biggrin: .. :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

:angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Aug 12 2008, 09:44 AM~11323327
> *ttt for our Lord JESUS CHRIST..
> 
> what up homies..
> *


PRAISE HIM.... TO THE TOP WE GO


----------



## PEREZJ

SEEK THE LORD AND HIS STRENGTH,SEEK THE LORD CONTINUALLY 
{Chronicle 16:11} 
It is not necessary to always be at Church to be with God; 
we may make a Chapel in our heart 
where we can retire from time to time to speak to him 
in meekness, humility and love. Just a thought to think about today..God Bless


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 12 2008, 02:32 PM~11324695
> *PRAISE HIM.... TO THE TOP WE GO
> *


all the way to the TOP :cheesy:


----------



## PEREZJ

:roflmao: :angel: :wave: :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## CUZICAN

CUZICAN checkin in Reppin the Most High. It's good to be young and unashamed.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 13 2008, 09:35 AM~11332895
> *CUZICAN checkin in Reppin the Most High. It's good to be young and unashamed.
> *


Welcome Brother!! Keep Reppin Jesus!!


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 13 2008, 01:00 PM~11333121
> *Welcome Brother!!  Keep Reppin Jesus!!
> *


OHHH YEAH JESUS CHRIST THAT WHAT IM TALKING BOUT.. :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

Hey Cuzican it look like your a new member to LIL just want to welcome you to this forum stop by ever chance you get and holla at us i'm always here bro any Qustion ask will try to answer any quetion to the best of our ablelity aight God Bless bro Repin{ REPENTANCE C.C} FROM FLORIDA PEACE.. :wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 13 2008, 09:35 AM~11332895
> *CUZICAN checkin in Reppin the Most High. It's good to be young and unashamed.
> *


Thats right bro rep Him HARD and 4-LIFE! Its good just to Hear of a young brother down for Christ putting His name in the Air own your own accord! :biggrin: 
God bless you much more brother and welcome to LIL! :thumbsup: :angel: 
As a new memeber, you did the right thing jumping in here before many other rooms. Keep comming bro. REPENTANCE C.C. LAS VEGAS,NV :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Wheres my brothers at???


----------



## droptopbwf

Just stoppin to say Whats up to all of my Christian brothers. Im not on here much but when I am I always come in here to get lifted up. 

All praise goes to JESUS CHRIST our LORD & SAVIOR.

Stay in the word and never leave it.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Aug 13 2008, 05:31 PM~11336851
> *Just stoppin to say Whats up to all of my Christian brothers. Im not on here much but when I am I always come in here to get lifted up.
> 
> All praise goes to JESUS CHRIST our LORD & SAVIOR.
> 
> Stay in the word and never leave it.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: See you soon bro. Hope your getting more time with your family. Keep that Bible at that booth too!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King Daddy

represent fellow ambassadors


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Aug 13 2008, 08:31 PM~11336851
> *Just stoppin to say Whats up to all of my Christian brothers. Im not on here much but when I am I always come in here to get lifted up.
> 
> All praise goes to JESUS CHRIST our LORD & SAVIOR.
> 
> Stay in the word and never leave it.
> *


OHH YEAH  :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

MORNING MORNING GOD BLESS TO ALL :angel: :wave: :angel:


----------



## PEREZJ

Here is your "A Quick Verse" for 8-14-2008

VERSE:

"We love because he first loved us."


---1 John 4:19
:cheesy: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

just stopping by to say hello and thanks for the prayers


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 14 2008, 12:25 PM~11342040
> *just stopping by to say hello and thanks for the prayers
> *


 :roflmao: :wave: :roflmao: 
WHATS UPPPP


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 13 2008, 06:08 PM~11336692
> *Wheres my brothers at???
> *


WHOOOOOMP HERE WE ARE :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER


----------



## REPENTANCE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvcX1X-KoXA


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 14 2008, 12:59 PM~11343970
> *WHOOOOOMP HERE WE ARE :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER
> *


 :biggrin: C u @ the Super Show!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 14 2008, 02:14 PM~11344105
> *:biggrin: C u @ the Super Show!
> *


AMEN BROTHER


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 14 2008, 02:00 PM~11343405
> *:roflmao:  :wave:  :roflmao:
> WHATS UPPPP
> *


noting much homie just dealing with what this world has to offer.sometime I wish we didn't have all these amenities and just live like the oldn days live off the land and not have to pay taxes or answer to no one but GOD. but unfortunatly we were bless with these burdons we so call nesesities.but God is good and is getting me through it.I have sold almost everything I own just to stay on top and be able to pay the bills and all. all I have left is my two convertables and I am tring to sell one.and after that one sells if nothing has change I will be forced to sell my dream car that I have worked so hard to get.but if I have to and that is what God wants me to do then so be it. I know he will get me out of it one way or another. It is all his anyway he is just letting me enjoy it but I think its time for a change.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 14 2008, 03:59 PM~11343970
> *WHOOOOOMP HERE WE ARE :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 14 2008, 04:13 PM~11344099
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvcX1X-KoXA
> 
> 
> *


 ITS AIGHT ITS AIGHT PRETTY GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 14 2008, 06:29 PM~11345298
> *noting much homie just dealing with what this world has to offer.sometime I wish we didn't have all these amenities and just live like the oldn days live off the land and not have to pay taxes or answer to no one but GOD. but unfortunatly we were bless with these burdons we so call nesesities.but God is good and is getting me through it.I have sold almost everything I own just to stay on top and be able to pay the bills and all. all I have left is my two convertables and I am tring to sell one.and after that one sells if nothing has change I will be forced to sell my dream car that I have worked so hard to get.but if I have to and that is what God wants me to do then so be it. I know he will get me out of it one way or another. It is all his anyway he is just letting me enjoy it but I think its time for a change.
> *


HEY KEEP YOUR HEAD BROTHA AND DONT GIVE UP KEEP SEEKING GOD OUR FATHER EVER DAY SO WE CAN GET BY IN THIS WORLD WE LIVE IN..GOD BLESS BROTHA PEACE.. :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

"A Quick Verse" for 8-15-2008

VERSE:

"It is to a man's honor to avoid strife, but every fool is quick to quarrel."


---Proverbs 20:3

:0


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 14 2008, 03:29 PM~11345298
> *noting much homie just dealing with what this world has to offer.sometime I wish we didn't have all these amenities and just live like the oldn days live off the land and not have to pay taxes or answer to no one but GOD. but unfortunatly we were bless with these burdons we so call nesesities.but God is good and is getting me through it.I have sold almost everything I own just to stay on top and be able to pay the bills and all. all I have left is my two convertables and I am tring to sell one.and after that one sells if nothing has change I will be forced to sell my dream car that I have worked so hard to get.but if I have to and that is what God wants me to do then so be it. I know he will get me out of it one way or another. It is all his anyway he is just letting me enjoy it but I think its time for a change.
> *


Wow bro, thats alot of wisdom dwelling in you. Your walking in great humilty brother. Keep it up Nim. The Lord recognises His own.

Proverbs 15:28-29
28: The heart of the righteous studieth to answer: but the mouth of the wicked poureth out evil things.
29: The LORD is far from the wicked: but He heareth the prayer of the righteous.
:thumbsup: :angel: 
Hold your faith brother + forever!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 15 2008, 03:57 AM~11349976
> *ITS AIGHT ITS AIGHT PRETTY GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


Yea, brothers of my Church listen to that guys crew alot, and I've hear him once before but never seen a video. I like alot of their points. :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 15 2008, 03:39 PM~11352488
> *Wow bro, thats alot of wisdom dwelling in you.  Your walking in great humilty brother. Keep it up Nim. The Lord recognises  His own.
> 
> Proverbs  15:28-29
> 28: The heart of the righteous studieth to answer: but the mouth of the wicked poureth out  evil things.
> 29: The LORD is far from the wicked: but he heareth the prayer of the righteous.
> :thumbsup:  :angel:
> Hold your faith brother + forever!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

YO YO GOD BLESS EVER BODY WEEKEND STARTED STAY SAFE ..


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 16 2008, 07:06 AM~11357953
> *YO YO GOD BLESS EVER BODY WEEKEND STARTED STAY SAFE ..
> *


whats up perez got to meet BROTHER IG last weekend at our show . it was awsome that guy has a powerful testimony. thout i share that with you .peace n GOD BLESS......


----------



## REPENTANCE

GOD BLEEEEESS!! :worship: YESHUA!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Lowrider Style Car Club is down with Christ! Check us out @ lowriderstylecarclub.com


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 18 2008, 08:11 PM~11377302
> *Lowrider Style Car Club is down with Christ! Check us out @  lowriderstylecarclub.com
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 17 2008, 11:54 PM~11368308
> *whats up perez got to meet BROTHER IG last weekend at our show . it was awsome that guy has a powerful testimony. thout i share that with you .peace n GOD BLESS......
> *


THATS COOL BRO GET ANY OF HIS MUSIC SOUND PRETTY GOOD UHH :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 18 2008, 11:11 PM~11377302
> *Lowrider Style Car Club is down with Christ! Check us out @  lowriderstylecarclub.com
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 18 2008, 11:11 PM~11377302
> *Lowrider Style Car Club is down with Christ! Check us out @  lowriderstylecarclub.com
> *


HEY YALL DONT BE SHY AND PASS BY HERE MORE OFFEN TO SHOW SOME LOVE FOR CHRIST BAAAHAAA GOD BLESS REPENTANCE C.C FROM FLORIDA..AIGHT..


----------



## PEREZJ

"A Quick Verse" for 8-19-2008

VERSE:

"Don't you know that you yourselves are God's temple and that God's Spirit lives in you?"


---1 Corinthians 3:16


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 19 2008, 07:55 AM~11380627
> *"A Quick Verse" for 8-19-2008
> 
> VERSE:
> 
> "Don't you know that you yourselves are God's temple and that God's Spirit lives in you?"
> ---1 Corinthians 3:16
> *


 :yes: yepyep, must keep it clean/Holy


----------



## REPENTANCE




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 19 2008, 02:15 PM~11382196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: GOOD ONE :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

"A Quick Verse" for 8-20-2008 
VERSE:

"I went past the field of the sluggard, past the vineyard of the man who lacks judgment; thorns had come up everywhere, the ground was covered with weeds, and the stone wall was in ruins. I applied my heart to what I observed and learned a lesson from what I saw: A little sleep, a little slumber, a little folding of the hands to rest -- and poverty will come on you like a bandit and scarcity like an armed man."


---Proverbs 24:30-34


----------



## G2G_Al

Today is the day the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 20 2008, 01:13 PM~11392749
> *Today is the day the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it
> *


10-4 OHHH YEAHH AMEN TO THAT


----------



## PEREZJ

DID YOU KNOW? 
As you walk up the steps to the 
building which houses the U.S Suprem e Court 
you can see near the top of the building a row 
of the world's law givers and each one is 
facing one in the middle who is facing forward 
with a full frontal view ... it is Moses and he 
is holding the Ten Commandments!


----------



## PEREZJ

DID YOU KNOW? 

As you enter the Supreme Court courtroom, the 
Two huge oak doors have the Ten Commandments 
Engraved on each lower portion of each door.


----------



## PEREZJ

DID YOU KNOW?


As you sit inside the courtroom, you can see 
The wall, right above where the Supreme Court 
judges sit, a display of the Ten Commandments


----------



## PEREZJ

DID YOU KNOW?








There are Bible verses etched in stone all 
over the Federal Buildings and Monuments in 
Washington , D.C.


----------



## PEREZJ

DID YOU KNOW?








James Madison, the fourth president, known as 
'The Father of Our Constitution' made the 
following statement:


----------



## PEREZJ

We have staked the whole of all our political 
institutions upon the capacity of mankind for 
self-government, upon the capacity of each and all of us to govern ourselves, to control 
ourselves, to sustain ourselves according to 
the Ten Commandments of God.'





DID YOU KNOW?


Every session of Congress begins with a prayer 
by a paid preacher, whose salary has been paid 
by the taxpayer since 1777.


----------



## PEREZJ

DID YOU KNOW?








Fifty-two of the 55 founders of the 
Constitution were members of the established 
orthodox churches in the colonies.


----------



## PEREZJ

DID YOU KNOW? 








Thomas Jefferson worried that the Courts would 
overstep their authority and instead of 
interpreting the law would begin making law 
an oligarchy


----------



## PEREZJ

How then, have we gotten to the point that 
everything we have done for 220 years in this 
country is now suddenly wrong and 
unconstitutional? 

Lets put it arou nd the world and let the world 
see and remember what this great country was 
built on.


----------



## PEREZJ

It is said that 86% of Americans believe in God.
Therefore, it is very hard to understand 
why there is such a mess about having the Ten 
Commandments on display or 'In God We Trust' 
on our money and having God in the Pledge of 
Allegiance. Why don't we just tell the other 
14% to Sit and be quit...


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 21 2008, 02:23 PM~11402788
> *It is said that 86% of Americans believe in God.
> Therefore, it is very hard to understand
> why there is such a mess about having the Ten
> Commandments on display or 'In God We Trust'
> on our money and having God in the Pledge of
> Allegiance. Why don't we just tell the other
> 14% to Sit and be quit...
> *


----------



## PEREZJ

just some thing i look up pretty good info ...DID YOU KNOW


----------



## PEREZJ

ALMOST TO PAGE 100 MAN :cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PEREZJ

A Quick Verse" for 8-21-2008

VERSE:

"So when you give to the needy, do not announce it with trumpets, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and on the streets, to be honored by men. I tell you the truth, they have received their reward in full."


---Matthew 6:2


----------



## G2G_Al

100!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

That was the bomb diggity PJ! :biggrin: Good info for all to know! Only sucks to know... thats what Satan has been using the ignorant atheists and anti Christs out there in this world to have removed. :angry: Infact some of those things mentioned were already changed. We DO need to fight the "Good Fight" as the Lord has said, and not lay on our backs while this happens to our country, while Out enemy works so hard to destroy what the Lord promised the Israelites and shared with U.S. for an inheritance, believing in Christ. -We already know the Lord wins this (already Has infact), so we all need to do our part to be involved in it 4 His Glory :biggrin: :biggrin: :angel: 
-God bless all my brother & sisters out there, Love you guys!


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 21 2008, 02:52 PM~11403037
> *100!!!!
> *


WOOHOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin: JESUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 21 2008, 08:52 PM~11406098
> *That was the bomb diggity PJ!  :biggrin:  Good info for all to know!  Only sucks to know... thats what Satan has been using the ignorant atheists and anti Christs out there in this world to have removed.  :angry:    Infact some of those things mentioned were already changed.  We DO need to fight the "Good Fight" as the Lord has said, and not lay on our backs while this happens to our country, while Out enemy works so hard to destroy what the Lord promised the Israelites and shared with U.S. for an inheritance, believing in Christ.  -We already know the Lord wins this (already Has infact), so we all need to do our part to be involved in it 4 His Glory :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angel:
> -God bless all my brother & sisters out there, Love you guys!
> *


YUP YUP


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## djmikethecholodj

NOT FROM A CLUB, BUT I AM A CHRISTIAN. HOW DO I KNOW? BECAUSE I AM NOT PERFECT!!!!!


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 22 2008, 11:47 AM~11410770
> *NOT FROM A CLUB, BUT I AM A CHRISTIAN. HOW DO I KNOW? BECAUSE I AM NOT PERFECT!!!!!
> *


TRU TRU


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 22 2008, 08:47 AM~11410770
> *NOT FROM A CLUB, BUT I AM A CHRISTIAN. HOW DO I KNOW? BECAUSE I AM NOT PERFECT!!!!!
> *


Do you confess His name before men? :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 21 2008, 06:52 PM~11406098
> *That was the bomb diggity PJ!  :biggrin:  Good info for all to know!  Only sucks to know... thats what Satan has been using the ignorant atheists and anti Christs out there in this world to have removed.  :angry:    Infact some of those things mentioned were already changed.  We DO need to fight the "Good Fight" as the Lord has said, and not lay on our backs while this happens to our country, while Out enemy works so hard to destroy what the Lord promised the Israelites and shared with U.S. for an inheritance, believing in Christ.  -We already know the Lord wins this (already Has infact), so we all need to do our part to be involved in it 4 His Glory :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angel:
> -God bless all my brother & sisters out there, Love you guys!
> *


PREACH BROTHER. LETS BRING REVIVEL TO AMERICA ............. :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 22 2008, 07:31 PM~11415610
> *PREACH BROTHER. LETS BRING REVIVEL TO AMERICA ............. :thumbsup:
> *


Till death do U.S. part!







:thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 23 2008, 01:30 AM~11417008
> *Till death do U.S. part!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


HAAA :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

JUST WANTED TO SAY I DONT KNOW IF ANY OF YALL GUYS OUT THERE KEEP UP WITH THE WEATHER OR NOT BUT WE HAD A HURRICAN THAT TURN TO A STRONG TROPICAL STORM HERE IN FLORIDA THAT WAS REALLY BAD IN SOME PLACES BUT WANT TO SAY THANK GOD ITS GOING PRETTY GOOD FOR ME AND MY FAMILY STILL RAINING ALOT BUT WILL GET THREW IT JUST SEEING IF YALL GUYS CAN THROW A LITTLE PRAYER FOR THE PEOPLE HERE IN THE STATE THAT ARE NOT DOING TO WELL THAT MY THE LORD HELP THEM AND YOU KNOW THANKS YALL BROTHA AND SISTERS OUT THERE GOD BLESS LATERZZZZ :roflmao: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 22 2008, 10:31 PM~11415610
> *PREACH BROTHER. LETS BRING REVIVEL TO AMERICA ............. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 23 2008, 03:46 AM~11417861
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY I DONT KNOW IF ANY OF YALL GUYS OUT THERE KEEP UP WITH THE WEATHER OR NOT BUT WE HAD A HURRICAN THAT TURN TO A STRONG TROPICAL STORM HERE IN FLORIDA THAT WAS REALLY BAD IN SOME PLACES BUT WANT TO SAY THANK GOD ITS GOING PRETTY GOOD FOR ME AND MY FAMILY STILL RAINING ALOT BUT WILL GET THREW IT JUST SEEING IF YALL GUYS CAN THROW A LITTLE PRAYER FOR THE PEOPLE HERE IN THE STATE THAT ARE NOT DOING TO WELL THAT MY THE LORD HELP THEM AND YOU KNOW THANKS YALL BROTHA AND SISTERS OUT THERE GOD BLESS LATERZZZZ :roflmao:  :wave:  :roflmao:
> *


AND U KNOW THIS... BROOOTHAAAA!


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT 4 JESUS CHRIST


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 23 2008, 10:51 AM~11418962
> *TTT 4 JESUS CHRIST
> *


xINFINITY! :thumbsup: U better swing by at the S.S. MY BROTHA!!


----------



## King Daddy

ttt


----------



## King Daddy




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## PEREZJ

:wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

"A Quick Verse" for 8-26-2008

VERSE:

"Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they will be filled."


---Matthew 5:6


----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 27 2008, 06:31 AM~11449331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

"A Quick Verse" for 8-27-2008

VERSE:

"Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they will be filled."


---Matthew 5:6


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 27 2008, 10:44 AM~11449962
> *"A Quick Verse" for 8-27-2008
> 
> VERSE:
> 
> "Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they will be filled."
> ---Matthew 5:6
> *


AAAAHHHH I ALREADY POSTED THIS VERSE YESTERDAY OOOPPPPPSSS :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice

TTT 4 THE BIG G O D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

*POSTING THIS FLYER FOR THIS YOUNG BOY,HE HAS HEART COMPLACATIONS AND HIS PERENTS NEED HELP WITH THE BILLS,PLEASE COME OUT TO SAN DIMAS AND HELP OUT,
YOU PAY TO ENTER THE PARK AND THERE WILL BE A FEE FOR THE SHOW ,ALL DONATIONS WILL GO TO PAY BILLS,*


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 27 2008, 07:20 PM~11454170
> *TTT 4 THE BIG G O D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice

WHEN YOU ARE IN THE DARK . LOOK TO THE SON FOR LIGHT.....


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 28 2008, 08:47 AM~11458905
> *WHEN YOU ARE IN THE DARK . LOOK TO THE SON FOR LIGHT.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

"A Quick Verse" for 8-28-2008

VERSE:

"To the Jews who had believed him, Jesus said, "If you hold to my teaching, you are really my disciples. Then you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free."


---John 8:31-32


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 28 2008, 03:03 AM~11458654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


SWEEEET!! :cheesy:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 28 2008, 09:39 AM~11459476
> *"A Quick Verse" for 8-28-2008
> 
> VERSE:
> 
> "To the Jews who had believed him, Jesus said, "If you hold to my teaching, you are really my disciples. Then you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free."
> ---John 8:31-32
> *



amen...


----------



## PEREZJ

MORNING FAMILY OF GOD


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 29 2008, 06:40 AM~11469280
> *MORNING FAMILY OF GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: I JUST HAD TO DO THAT....


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

TTT


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by LOVIN~CHRIST_@Aug 29 2008, 09:24 AM~11469573
> *TTT
> *


WHATS UP BROTHA just wanted to welcome you to this form it looks like your a new member to LAY IT LOW again WELCOME BROTHA and hope to see you around here again GOD BLESS man ....REPENTANCE C.C







FROM FLORIDA IM OUT


----------



## PEREZJ

HERE some pics I came across not trying to make fun of just thought they were real funny plus much repect to all that has served and is serving now got lots of homeboys over there now..
http://i35.tinypic.com/rvg1tu.jpg[/IMG]
http://i37.tinypic.com/28mielc.jpg[/IMG]
http://i38.tinypic.com/2ebfpqv.jpg[/IMG]
http://i37.tinypic.com/14w3k2s.jpg[/IMG]
IMG]http://i38.tinypic.com/2nk6oeo.jpg[/IMG]http://i36.tinypic.com/10iey41.jpg[/IMG]
http://i37.tinypic.com/20ac31e.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 29 2008, 10:01 AM~11469745
> *HERE some pics I came  across not trying to make fun of just thought they were real funny plus much repect to all that has served and is serving now got lots of homeboys over there now..
> http://i35.tinypic.com/rvg1tu.jpg[/IMG]
> http://i37.tinypic.com/28mielc.jpg[/IMG]
> http://i38.tinypic.com/2ebfpqv.jpg[/IMG]
> http://i37.tinypic.com/14w3k2s.jpg[/IMG]
> IMG]http://i38.tinypic.com/2nk6oeo.jpg[/IMG]http://i36.tinypic.com/10iey41.jpg[/IMG]
> http://i37.tinypic.com/20ac31e.jpg[/IMG]
> *


baaahaaa ment to put them up so you did't have to click on them ohhh well ..my bad.. :0


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## God's Son2

GOD, KEEP ME ON THE STRAIGHT AND NARROW, IN JESUS NAME AMEN.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 29 2008, 01:27 PM~11472617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 27 2008, 04:40 PM~11454386
> *POSTING THIS FLYER FOR THIS YOUNG BOY,HE HAS HEART COMPLACATIONS AND HIS PERENTS NEED HELP WITH THE BILLS,PLEASE COME OUT TO SAN DIMAS AND HELP OUT,
> YOU PAY TO ENTER THE PARK AND THERE WILL BE A FEE FOR THE SHOW ,ALL DONATIONS WILL GO TO PAY BILLS,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KEEP THIS YOUG BOY IN YOUR PRAYERS HE HAD A HEART ATTACK.
:angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 68caprice

TTT


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 29 2008, 06:42 AM~11469660
> *WHATS  UP BROTHA just wanted to welcome you to this form it looks like your a new member to LAY IT LOW again WELCOME BROTHA and hope to see you around here again GOD BLESS man ....REPENTANCE C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM FLORIDA IM OUT
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND YEA I JUST SIGNED UP WITH THIS NEW NAME TO REP CHRIST AND THE LOVE I HAVE FOR HIM I HAVE BEEN ON LIL B4 WITH ANOTHER USERNAME BUT THE LORD CALLED ME AWAY FROM THAT WAY OF LIVIN (DAY TO DAY LIFE,AND WRONG CHOICES!) NOT LOWRIDING I HAVE LOVED THE RIDES AND ALWAYS WILL AS LONG AS I AM ALLOWED. SO I DECIDED TO HOP BACK ON WHEN I SEEN THIS THREAD I NEED MORE SPIRTUAL INFLUNCES IN MY LIFE AND THE THINGS I LIKED TO DO SO HOPEFULLY I CAN LEARN AND GROW MORE AND ALSO SHARE ON HERE ... :biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by LOVIN~CHRIST_@Aug 29 2008, 03:57 PM~11473738
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND YEA I JUST SIGNED UP WITH THIS NEW NAME TO REP CHRIST AND THE LOVE I HAVE FOR HIM I HAVE BEEN ON LIL B4 WITH ANOTHER USERNAME BUT THE LORD CALLED ME AWAY FROM THAT WAY OF LIVIN (DAY TO DAY LIFE,AND WRONG CHOICES!) NOT LOWRIDING I HAVE LOVED THE RIDES AND ALWAYS WILL AS LONG AS I AM ALLOWED. SO I DECIDED TO HOP BACK ON WHEN I SEEN THIS THREAD I NEED MORE SPIRTUAL INFLUNCES IN MY LIFE AND THE THINGS I LIKED TO DO SO HOPEFULLY I CAN LEARN AND GROW MORE AND ALSO SHARE ON HERE ... :biggrin:
> TTT
> *


Gr8 to here brother! This is pretty much the only room were the peace remains. Everyother room ends up with some sort of drama popping off in it always over something dumb,... usually being someone saying something intentionally to jack up our spirits. Our agape love keeps going because we all keep GOD 1ST. -Glad to always have you in here bro! I feel like the angels in heaven when a soul is saved, the same when another new brother joins in here. Glory be to God! :cheesy: -Where do you stay??


----------



## REPENTANCE

For anyone here going to the Super Show, let me know! I stay in a house out here right next to the Airport, and if you guys need or would like a brother to roll with and have a safe place to park your trailors or anything, its no problem! Since all the riders here know me for filming, I will know ahead of time where the after hopp's will be and when. But most of all, of course I would love to meet you guy's just for loving our Lord & saviour. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Aug 29 2008, 07:02 AM~11469751
> *baaahaaa    ment to put them up so you did't have to click on them ohhh  well  ..my bad.. :0
> *


Im going to end up gaffling you signature bro!! :roflmao:


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 29 2008, 04:45 PM~11474065
> *Gr8 to here brother! This is pretty much the only room were the peace remains. Everyother room ends up with some sort of drama popping off in it always over something dumb,... usually being someone saying something intentionally to jack up our spirits.  Our agape love keeps going because we all keep GOD 1ST.  -Glad to always have you in here bro!    I feel like the angels in heaven when a soul is saved, the same when another new brother joins in here.  Glory be to God! :cheesy:  -Where do you stay??
> *


I am in Phx AZ


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by LOVIN~CHRIST_@Aug 29 2008, 09:09 PM~11475942
> *I am in Phx AZ
> *


Cool, gonna hit the Super Show?


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 29 2008, 11:08 PM~11476681
> *Cool, gonna hit the Super Show?
> *


not this year :angry:


----------



## 68caprice

BROTER IG AND HIS WIFE AT THE AIRPORT DAY AFTER THE SHOW.


----------



## 68caprice

TRY GOD MINISTRIES, AND KINGDOM MADE MINISTRIES DAY OF THE SHOW........... :biggrin:


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 30 2008, 07:52 PM~11480977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRY GOD MINISTRIES, AND KINGDOM MADE MINISTRIES DAY OF THE SHOW........... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 nice t shirt where did you get it? :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

*ONE MORE TIME,KEEP THIS YOUG BOY IN YOUR PRAYERS HE HAD A HEART ATTACK*


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by LOVIN~CHRIST_@Aug 29 2008, 09:09 PM~11475942
> *I am in Phx AZ
> *


HAVE YOU HEARD OF REDEEM CHRISTIAN CAR CLUB IN AZ


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Anyone listen to the Jesus christ radio show on Sunday mornings? It's on right now...I always listen to it. very good.


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 31 2008, 06:52 AM~11482643
> *HAVE YOU HEARD OF REDEEM CHRISTIAN CAR CLUB IN AZ
> *


yes i have i met some guys from there a while back but only once


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2008, 06:53 AM~11482647
> *Anyone listen to the Jesus christ radio show on Sunday mornings? It's on right now...I always listen to it. very good.
> *


what station and is it online?? :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by LOVIN~CHRIST_@Aug 30 2008, 09:15 PM~11481121
> *:0 nice t shirt where did you get it? :biggrin:
> *


HAD IT MADE . IN CLOVIS NM WILL HAVE MORE MADE NEXT WEEK..THANKS HOMIE......


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2008, 06:53 AM~11482647
> *Anyone listen to the Jesus christ radio show on Sunday mornings? It's on right now...I always listen to it. very good.
> *


I HEARD IT BEFORE AND I DONT LIKE IT ,THIS GUY REALY THINKS HE IS JESUS CHRIST,SO I SUGGEST TO ANYONE WHO WANT TO HEAR HIS SHOW , DONT LISEND TO IT ,
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## fairydust87

hello my fellow brothers and sister.....I know I haven't been in this topic lately and I have no reason why but I still have faith

And ask you now as friends to pray w/ me for my adopted unlce his dad just reacently passed and he had now life insurance we did our best to pitch in but all I'm asking is to pray that him and his family will be able to get threw this alright.....thanks my brothers and sisters 
:angel:---Anna R.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 31 2008, 02:33 PM~11484325
> * hello my fellow brothers and sister.....I know I haven't been in this topic lately and I have no reason why but I still have faith
> 
> And ask you now as friends to pray w/ me for my adopted unlce his dad just reacently passed and he had now life insurance we did our best to pitch in but all I'm asking is to pray that him and his family will be able to get threw this alright.....thanks my brothers and sisters
> :angel:---Anna R.
> *


What's up Girl, Nice to see you back!! We will be praying for your family...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by LOVIN~CHRIST+Aug 31 2008, 07:35 AM~11482736-->
> 
> 
> 
> what station and is it online?? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here you go bro..
> 
> http://www.kfi640.com/pages/JesusChrist.ht...&article=444961
> 
> It's syndicated and on the web depending on where u are.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-servent of christ_@Aug 31 2008, 09:52 AM~11483151
> *I HEARD IT BEFORE AND I DONT LIKE IT ,THIS GUY REALY THINKS HE IS JESUS CHRIST,SO I SUGGEST TO ANYONE WHO WANT TO HEAR HIS SHOW , DONT LISEND TO IT ,
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Oh please, I know you're not that NAIVE brother. You know better than that. How can you be so reactionary and judgmental. The Jesus Chris show approaches the radio audience with a different, less boring and a more human one-on one approach while quoting from scripture. If your new to the show, you might be like "WTF, this guy's crazy thinking he is Jesus". Nothing is so far from the truth. Listen to the show and it's concept and you will most likely gain a big respect for it and will probably look forward to listening to it every Sunday like I do. 

This is quoited from the show's website"

Q: Does the "Holy Host" really think he is Jesus?

A: No, the host is using interactive radio theater to teach people from all walks of life about the historical person of Jesus Christ.


A non-biased review.
http://www.religionnewsblog.com/16741/what...ves-life-advice

It's a GREAT show. Enjoy.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2008, 05:06 PM~11484930
> *here you go bro..
> 
> http://www.kfi640.com/pages/JesusChrist.ht...&article=444961
> 
> It's syndicated and on the web depending on where u are.
> Oh please, I know you're not that NAIVE brother. You know better than that. How can you be so reactionary and judgmental. The Jesus Chris show approaches the radio audience with a different, less boring and a more human one-on one approach while quoting from scripture. If your new to the show, you might be like "WTF, this guy's crazy thinking he is Jesus". Nothing is so far from the truth. Listen to the show and it's concept and you will most likely gain a big respect for it and will probably look forward to listening to it every Sunday like I do.
> 
> This is quoited from the show's website"
> 
> Q: Does the "Holy Host" really think he is Jesus?
> 
> A: No, the host is using interactive radio theater to teach people from all walks of life about the historical person of Jesus Christ.
> A non-biased review.
> http://www.religionnewsblog.com/16741/what...ves-life-advice
> 
> It's a GREAT show. Enjoy.
> *


WELL THAT MIGHT BE YOUR OPPINIAN ABOUT THIS SHOW ,AND AS FAR AS ME SAYING (WTF)I WOULD NOT TALK THAT WAY AND IF YOU CANT BELIEVE THAT THEN WHO ARE YOU TO JUDGE ME ,AS FAR AS LESINING TO THIS SHOW THERE IS NO RESOND TO LISEND TO IT WHEN I CAN LISEND TO GREG LOWRY,CHUCK SMITH,RAUL RUIZ,AND MY PASTOR ,AND YES I HAVE LISEND TO IT ENOUGH TO SAY I DONT CARE FOR IT, DO YOU KNOW HIS BACK GROUND IS HE SAVED,DOES HE LIVE THE LIFE HE PREACHES,DO YOU KNOW YOUR WORD ENOUGH TO SAY IF HIS ANSWERS ARE RIGHT ON OR NOT,IF YOU WANT TO LISEND TO TRUE MAN OF GOD HERES A WEB SITE FROM FOCUS ON THE FAMILY
MY OPPINION IS I DONT CARE FOR IT,AND NO THAT DOES NOT MAKE ME NAIVE
http://oneplace.com/ministries/


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

TTT for Christ


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 31 2008, 06:02 PM~11485204
> *WELL THAT MIGHT BE YOUR OPPINIAN ABOUT THIS SHOW ,AND AS FAR AS ME SAYING (WTF)I WOULD NOT TALK THAT WAY AND IF YOU CANT BELIEVE THAT THEN WHO ARE YOU TO JUDGE ME ,AS FAR AS LESINING TO THIS SHOW THERE IS NO RESOND TO LISEND TO IT WHEN I CAN LISEND TO GREG LOWRY,CHUCK SMITH,RAUL RUIZ,AND MY PASTOR ,AND YES I HAVE LISEND TO IT ENOUGH TO SAY I DONT CARE FOR IT, DO YOU KNOW HIS BACK GROUND IS HE SAVED,DOES HE LIVE THE LIFE HE PREACHES,DO YOU KNOW YOUR WORD ENOUGH TO SAY IF HIS ANSWERS ARE RIGHT ON OR NOT,IF YOU WANT TO LISEND TO TRUE MAN OF GOD HERES A WEB SITE FROM FOCUS ON THE FAMILY
> MY OPPINION IS I DONT CARE FOR IT,AND NO THAT DOES NOT MAKE ME NAIVE
> http://oneplace.com/ministries/
> *


I don't judge him, I don't know him personally. As far as his words being true or not, all I can say is that they are VERY thought provoking and good enough to ponder over. He does quote from scripture very much though. I'm not looking to find or hear about a true man of God, I have enough on my hands trying to figure myself out. This show along with the Bible and many other spiritual and religious books helps with that. Also, I was not debating with you weather you "cared" for it or not. I had to respond to you bashing it because you said the host "thinks he's Jesus" which is not true. You saying and thinking that makes you naive because I know you know better. You should have said "I don't care for it" which is a relative statement but instead you made a broad determination for everyone.


----------



## King Daddy

I understand Servant of Christ rebuttal against a show were the host uses a "interactive theater" that portrays himself as Christ. In a world were people are encouraged using a little of Gods word then some one twist it into some new age religion causes Christians to be on guard. Unfortunately sometime our guard can be overbearing and quick to judge. I was not able to listen to the show due to the time difference when it airs, I am at church during those hours. I also understand what Crenshaw's Finest is trying to get across. It is good to listen to shows that will lift you up in the lord, but first and foremost your direction, encouragement and strength must come from the WORD of GOD. We must test the spirits that we come across. Any one who is educated to a certain degree can sound really elegant but if without a teleprompter giving them there words, they have words that are empty and useless. The same goes for Christians if the WORD of GOD is not planted in you, then you will sway with imperfect words. No one is perfect we all have our struggles, we must read Gods word and understand what his will for our life's and implement them. It takes time but we are all pressing towards the goal, lets not fall victim to doctrinal arguments but let us be iron that sharpens iron.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Aug 31 2008, 07:22 PM~11485745
> *I understand Servant of Christ rebuttal against a show were the host uses a "interactive theater" that portrays himself as Christ. In a world were people are encouraged using a little of Gods word then some one twist it into some new age religion causes Christians to be on guard. Unfortunately sometime our guard can be overbearing and quick to judge. I was not able to listen to the show due to the time difference when it airs, I am at church during those hours. I also understand what Crenshaw's Finest is trying to get across. It is good to listen to shows that will lift you up in the lord, but first and foremost your direction, encouragement and strength must come from the WORD of GOD. We must test the spirits that we come across. Any one who is educated to a certain degree can sound really elegant but if without a teleprompter giving them there words, they have words that are empty and useless. The same goes for Christians if the WORD of GOD is not planted in you, then you will sway with imperfect words. No one is perfect we all have our struggles, we must read Gods word and understand what his will for our life's and implement them. It takes time but we are all pressing towards the goal, lets not fall victim to doctrinal arguments but let us be iron that sharpens iron.
> *


THIS SHOW IS NOT FROM THE LORD,


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2008, 06:38 PM~11485407
> *I don't judge him, I don't know him personally. As far as his words being true or not, all I can say is that they are VERY thought provoking and good enough to ponder over. He does quote from scripture very much though. I'm not looking to find or hear about a true man of God, I have enough on my hands trying to figure myself out This show along with the Bible and many other spiritual and religious books helps with that. Also, I was not debating with you weather you "cared" for it or not. I had to respond to you bashing it because you said the host "thinks he's Jesus" which is not true. You saying and thinking that makes you naive because I know you know better. You should have said "I don't care for it" which is a relative statement but instead you made a broad determination for everyone.
> *


WELL CF WE CAN GO BACK AND FORTH WITH THIS ALL NIGHT LONG AND YOU WILL STILL HAVE YOUR OPPINION AND I WILL HAVE MINE ABOUT THIS SHOW,AS FAR AS CALLING HIM SELF JESUS CHRIST,ALDO MANY ARE CALLED JESUS,BUT WHEN YOU ADD CHRIST TO IT THATS USING HIS NAME IN VAIN WETHER HE IS QUOTING SCRIPTURES FROM THE BIBLE OR GIVING A SERMAN,


----------



## REPENTANCE

Im shocked. You guys... we are brothers. We know were not supposed to be confusing ourselves with the doctrine in anyway. The truth further is the only 2 we are to listen to for any incite is the Holy Spirit through our Holy Bible's themselves and our CALLED/ANOINTED shepperd's/pastor. NO opinion is supposed to be at all! READ THE WORD! Opinions killed those in the wilderness brothers! -I was in the wrong for quite a long time by listening to radio shows and ministoral programs on the net etc, but the WORD of God itself says, we are to follow our sheppard's ONLY. Stay to your flock. I learned this the hard way and only speak in Love on this. Hearing mixed speaches upon the walk we walk will only throw us further from the rightous truth already provided PERFECTLY by OUR BIBLES ALONE. Only our CALLED PASTORS. Simply put brothers. I listed to Carles Stanley alot, and his depiction of the Bible went against what my Pastor told. So all that happened was confusion. -And I do agree with SOC, no man should take on the title of Jesus Christ. For it is indeed taking His name in vein, and for a show, is in no way neccessary. -As soon as I can, I will locate the scripture in the Holy Bible that says we are to stay away from mixing doctrine with other flocks. -I love you guys and hope you pray on this. We are the last to be fighting.
-God bless you both and all other Brothers & Sisters in Christ.

-0-


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 31 2008, 10:56 PM~11487345
> *Im shocked.  You guys... we are brothers.  We know were not supposed to be confusing ourselves with the doctrine in anyway.  The truth further is the only 2 we are to listen to for any incite is the Holy Spirit through our Holy Bible's themselves and our CALLED/ANOINTED shepperd's/pastor.     NO opinion is supposed to be at all! READ THE WORD! Opinions killed those in the wilderness brothers!  -I was in the wrong for quite a long time by listening to radio shows and ministoral programs on the net etc,  but the WORD of God itself says, we are to follow our sheppard's ONLY.   Stay to your flock.  I learned this the hard way and only speak in Love on this.  Hearing mixed speaches upon the walk we walk will only throw us further from the rightous truth already provided PERFECTLY by OUR BIBLES ALONE.  Only our CALLED PASTORS.  Simply put brothers.    I listed to Carles Stanley alot, and his depiction of the Bible went against what my Pastor told.  So all that happened was confusion.    -And I do agree with SOC,   no man should take on the title of Jesus Christ.  For it is indeed taking His name in vein, and for a show, is in no way neccessary.           -As soon as I can, I will locate the scripture in the Holy Bible that says we are to stay away from mixing doctrine with other flocks.       -I love you guys and hope you pray on this.  We are the last to be fighting.
> -God bless you both and all other Brothers & Sisters in Christ.
> 
> -0-
> *


i realy dont know why your shock brother,i was not arguin with cf,but i know what this guy is about meanning the radio host OF KFI,


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 1 2008, 01:56 AM~11487345
> *Im shocked.  You guys... we are brothers.  We know were not supposed to be confusing ourselves with the doctrine in anyway.  The truth further is the only 2 we are to listen to for any incite is the Holy Spirit through our Holy Bible's themselves and our CALLED/ANOINTED shepperd's/pastor.    NO opinion is supposed to be at all! READ THE WORD! Opinions killed those in the wilderness brothers!  -I was in the wrong for quite a long time by listening to radio shows and ministoral programs on the net etc,  but the WORD of God itself says, we are to follow our sheppard's ONLY.  Stay to your flock.  I learned this the hard way and only speak in Love on this.  Hearing mixed speaches upon the walk we walk will only throw us further from the rightous truth already provided PERFECTLY by OUR BIBLES ALONE.  Only our CALLED PASTORS.  Simply put brothers.    I listed to Carles Stanley alot, and his depiction of the Bible went against what my Pastor told.  So all that happened was confusion.    -And I do agree with SOC,  no man should take on the title of Jesus Christ.  For it is indeed taking His name in vein, and for a show, is in no way neccessary.          -As soon as I can, I will locate the scripture in the Holy Bible that says we are to stay away from mixing doctrine with other flocks.      -I love you guys and hope you pray on this.  We are the last to be fighting.
> -God bless you both and all other Brothers & Sisters in Christ.
> 
> -0-
> *


I SECOND THAT__)) HAVENT BEEN ON HERE FOR A COUPLE DAYS AND I HAVE SEEN WHAT HAS GONE DOWN LOOKING BACK SO DONT KNOW TO MUCH BOUT THIS FELLOW YOU'LL ARE TALKING BOUT BUT ALL I HAVE TO SAY DOES IT GO BY WHAT THE WORD OF GOD SAYS IF IT DOES ITS GOOD IF IT DOES NOT YOU KNOW IT TRASH THATS JUST MY INPUT GOD BLESS TO ALL


----------



## PEREZJ

ALSO IT NICE TO SEE SOME NEW AND OLD MEMEBER IN HERE THAT GOOD, GOT TO KEEP IT GOING AIGHTTTT


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 31 2008, 11:11 PM~11487461
> *i realy dont know why your shock brother,i was not arguin with cf,but i know what this guy is about meanning the radio host OF KFI,
> *


I didn't mean it like that bro, just dont like seeing us go at it(of all people). But I also dont like one brother calling another naive without backing it showing it to not be a straight form of disrespect, because anyone would naturally take it that way. That was uncalled for. At that point it most likely isnt even about the truth anymore cuz a person would naturally go into a defensive state. An usually when people call someone a name like that out right, that was then intention. -I follow what your saying SOC, if you know scpriture and stay in it, the spirit lets you know without thinking or before an opinion can even happen, when a fraud is on the horizon. I dont know the radio guy, but from what I've read between you two, again i agree with you on taking the Lords name in vein. But ike I said bro.... like him, i learned the hard way...


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 31 2008, 05:05 PM~11484447
> *What's up Girl, Nice to see you back!!  We will be praying for your family...
> *


 yea I know feels good to be back...thanx for praying for them....really appreciate it....so how u and ur family been??


----------



## servant of christ

http://www.kfi640.com/cc-common/mediaplaye...D=KFI-AM&TRACK=


HERES THE LINK TO THE HOST OF THE JESUS CHRIST SHOW NOW ALL OF YOU WILL UNDER STAND WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HE TALKS AS IF HE IS JESUS CHJRIST HIM SELF,NOW LISEND AND YOU BE THE JUDGE OF IT


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

personally i listen to all who will speak about christ i n 1st 2nd or 3rd person form what ever the case may be,BUT i only allow christ messages him self to penetrate my mind.some times you hear things from people that you least expect it from but it is jesus talking through them so i have learned to determine what messages best apply to my life at the time . Also when someone says something offensive to me is when i get on defense mode but in my mind and ask the lord to help me not take offense to what is being said,because when we allow these words to take root we tend to unknowingly hold a grudge or have some sort of anger or hate toward certain individuals..
so thats why forgiveness is so important in a Christians life. So that there is nothing in our heart mind body and soul that will hold us back from the blessings Christ has for us ,dont get me wrong its hard to do and i might not do it as much as i should but thats my goal . all i want is to be obiedent to our lord so his will is done..  sorry dont mean to talk outta line in a topic i just got on or to people i dont know.. but i had to put my 2 cents in


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by LOVIN~CHRIST_@Sep 2 2008, 07:20 PM~11501856
> *personally i listen to all who will speak about christ i n 1st 2nd or 3rd person form what ever the case may be,BUT i only allow christ messages him self to penetrate my mind.some times you hear things from people that you least expect it from but it is jesus talking through them so i have learned to determine what messages best apply to my life at the time . Also when someone says something offensive to me is when i get on defense mode but in my mind and ask the lord to help me not take offense to what is being said,because when we allow these words to take root we tend to unknowingly hold a grudge or have some sort of anger or  hate toward certain individuals..
> so thats why forgiveness is so important in a Christians life. So that there is nothing in our heart mind body and soul that will hold us back from the blessings Christ has for us ,dont get me wrong its hard to do and i might not do it as much as i should but thats my goal . all i want is to be obiedent to our lord so his will is done..   sorry dont mean to talk outta line in a topic i just got on or to people i dont know.. but i had to put my 2 cents in
> *


LOVIN~CHRIST YOU NEED TO BE CAREFULL WHO YOU LISEND TOO SPECIALY WHEN THERES A PERSON THAT COMES ON THE RADIO AND ACTS AS IF HE HIMSELF IS JESUS CHRIST WETHER HE THINKS OR ACTS , THATS HOW PEOPLE GET DECIVED,IF YOU LISEND TO THE RADIO CLIP I POSTED HE SAY'S IN IT (YOU DONT HAVE TO DO THINGS TO GLORIFY ME OR MY FATHER)WHY WOULD HE SAY THAT IF HE DOESN'T PRETEND TO BE JESUS CHRIST,EVEN IN THE INTRO OF HIS SHOW ITS SAY'S*(WHAT IF TODAY YOU CAN TALK TO HIM ,LAUGH WITH HIM,CRY WITH HIM NOT ONLY IN PRAYER BUT THROUGH THE RADIO--THE JESUS CHRIST SHOW)*BE CAREFUL AGAIN WHO YOU LISEND TOO


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 2 2008, 03:09 PM~11499611
> *http://www.kfi640.com/cc-common/mediaplaye...D=KFI-AM&TRACK=
> HERES THE LINK TO THE HOST OF THE JESUS CHRIST SHOW NOW ALL OF YOU WILL UNDER STAND WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HE TALKS AS IF HE IS JESUS CHJRIST HIM SELF,NOW LISEND AND YOU BE THE JUDGE OF IT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## servant of christ

*Matthew 24:5
For many will come in my name, claiming, 'I am the Christ, ' and will deceive many.
Matthew 24:4-6 (in Context) Matthew 24 (Whole Chapter) 
Mark 13:6
Many will come in my name, claiming, 'I am he,' and will deceive many.
Mark 13:5-7 (in Context) Mark 13 (Whole Chapter) 
Luke 21:8
He replied: "Watch out that you are not deceived. For many will come in my name, claiming, 'I am he,' and, 'The time is near.' Do not follow them.
Luke 21:7-9 (in Context) Luke 21 (Whole Chapter)*


----------



## servant of christ

*[ Test the Spirits ] Dear friends, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, because many false prophets have gone out into the world.*


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 2 2008, 10:31 PM~11502736
> *[ Test the Spirits ] Dear friends, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, because many false prophets have gone out into the world.</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'> I thought there was a passage talking bout that but I guess you beat me to it 

I don't want to pick sides but I can see where both parties are coming from....but at the end of the day some people have to learn things on there own.......you know what I mean :angel:

I don't mean to just butt in like this..just wanted to voice my opinon :biggrin:


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

> _Originally posted by LOVIN~CHRIST_@Sep 2 2008, 07:20 PM~11501856
> *personally i listen to all who will speak about christ i n 1st 2nd or 3rd person form what ever the case may be,BUT i only allow christ messages him self to penetrate my mind.some times you hear things from people that you least expect it from but it is jesus talking through them so i have learned to determine what messages best apply to my life at the time . Also when someone says something offensive to me is when i get on defense mode but in my mind and ask the lord to help me not take offense to what is being said,because when we allow these words to take root we tend to unknowingly hold a grudge or have some sort of anger or  hate toward certain individuals..
> so thats why forgiveness is so important in a Christians life. So that there is nothing in our heart mind body and soul that will hold us back from the blessings Christ has for us ,dont get me wrong its hard to do and i might not do it as much as i should but thats my goal . all i want is to be obiedent to our lord so his will is done..   sorry dont mean to talk outta line in a topic i just got on or to people i dont know.. but i had to put my 2 cents in
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

x2 to both SOC. And im still slacking the scripture of not to follow any word thats not from your own Called sheppherd. Most "pastors" out there aren't called and aren't supposed to be preaching what soever as the Word says. If they are good or not and following the word or not actually doesNT matter, as God says himself. People need to follow and obey the Bible %100 and not how much they want. Thats where the life long confusion comes in and self-seperation from the Holy Spirit and His blessings and miracles like the days of old.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 2 2008, 08:58 PM~11503082
> * I thought there was a passage talking bout that but I guess you beat me to it
> 
> I don't want to pick sides but I can see where both parties are coming from....but at the end of the day some people have to learn things on there own.......you know what I mean :angel:
> 
> I don't mean to just butt in like this..just wanted to voice my opinon :biggrin:
> *


We are ALL family and we are supposed to talk to each other forever about Christ because we are all accountable to one another. Just not supposed to argue. Its not butting in. Its "doing your job!"  -All we need to know "is written". No one should be guessing or going by what they think or feel. The Lord already says "We only think evil thoughts continuiosly". Thats the reason we Have Bibles. Our minds only get us into trouble. Starting from Genesis...


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 2 2008, 08:36 PM~11502803
> * Dear friends, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God,</span> </span>because many false prophets have gone out into the world.*
> [/b]


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 2 2008, 09:00 PM~11503106
> *x2 to both SOC. And im still slacking the scripture of not to follow any word thats not from your own Called sheppherd.  Most "pastors" out there aren't called and aren't supposed to be preaching what soever as the Word says.  If they are good or not and following the word or not actually doesNT matter, as God says himself.  People need to follow and obey the Bible %100 and not how much they want.  Thats where the life long confusion comes in and self-seperation from the Holy Spirit and His blessings  and miracles like the days of old.
> *


I agree that the only way to feed yourself is to be in the word of Christ all the time which gives you the wisdom, knowledge and will power to determine bad examples in your life,even though there is only 1 true example Christ himself. but good testemonies and speakings or what have you are good to share between times and are not to be substituted for the real deal {the bible} so repentance it all comes down to what you continue to mention we need to follow the word 100%. I am just open to hear from anybody that wants to talk about Christ doesnt mean i want to follow or worship them ,it just gives me more incentive to read and live day to day for Christ and after all i learn i give the glory to Christ himself because no one else can be the reason for my blessings or the changes in my life..
by the way i like to listen to http://www.flc.org/ while i am out on the road for work.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by LOVIN~CHRIST_@Sep 2 2008, 09:50 PM~11503731
> *I agree that the only way to feed yourself is to be in the word of Christ all the time which gives you the wisdom, knowledge and will power to determine bad examples in your life,even though there is only 1 true example Christ himself. but good testemonies and speakings or what have you are good to share between times and are not to be substituted for the real deal {the bible} so repentance it all comes down to what you continue to mention we need to follow the word 100%. I am just open to hear from anybody that wants to talk about Christ doesnt mean i want to follow or worship them ,it just gives me more incentive to read and live day to day for Christ and after all i learn i give the glory to Christ himself because no one else can be the reason for my blessings or the changes in my life..
> by the way  i like to listen to http://www.flc.org/ while i am out on the road for work.
> *


AMEN


----------



## G2G_Al

I remember as a young Christian, other Christians would tell me that there were alot of better preachers then my pastor... I told them I would not know about other Pastors, I am following the Pastor the Lord has placed me under.. 

Kinda weird that I am still under the same pastor since I got saved, I have heard other Pastors now, but I still belive that the Lord has placed right where I need to be....


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 2 2008, 11:27 PM~11504580
> *I remember as a young Christian, other Christians would tell me that there were alot of better preachers then my pastor...  I told them I would not know about other Pastors, I am following the Pastor the Lord has placed me under..
> 
> Kinda weird that I am still under the same pastor since I got saved, I have heard other Pastors now, but I still belive that the Lord has placed right where I need to be....
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

:wave:


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Sep 3 2008, 03:05 AM~11505018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


man bro your at it all hours of the day and night :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by LOVIN~CHRIST_@Sep 3 2008, 09:12 AM~11505343
> *man bro your at it all hours of the day and night :biggrin:
> *


TRYING TO TRYING TO SHOWING LOVE AS MUCH AS I CAN QUE NO


----------



## 68caprice

TTT


----------



## JROCK

MY APPOLOGIES IN ADVANCE BUT I FEEL COMPELLED TO HELP A BROTHA IN HELPING A LITTLE HOMIE THAT NEEDS HELP FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. WE ARE AWARE IT'S NOT A HIGH PROFILE TYPE SHOW FOR SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT ARE STRICLY SHOW BUT WE KNOW THE LOWRIDER COMES TOGETHER ON MANY EVENT FROM FOOD DRIVES, TOY DRIVES OR SOME TIMES PERSONAL LOSSES OF LOVED ONES. BUT THIS TIME IT'S IN THE CASE OF THIS YOUNG MAN. SO ON BEHALF OF SERVANT OF CHRIST OF FORGIVEN MINISTRIES. IF YOU CAN FIND IT IN YOUR HEARTS CAN YOU HELP IN ANY WAY IN PARTICIPATING IN THIS BENFIT CAR SHOW TO RAISE FUND TO HELP TREAT THIS YOUNG MAN? :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: TTT!



> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 27 2008, 02:14 PM~11452389
> *FOR MORE INFO CALL FELIPE AT 562)883-3158
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by LOVIN~CHRIST_@Sep 3 2008, 06:12 AM~11505343
> *man bro your at it all hours of the day and night :biggrin:
> *


JP's a nutt!


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Sep 3 2008, 07:09 AM~11505605
> *TRYING TO TRYING TO SHOWING LOVE AS MUCH AS I CAN QUE NO
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

:wave: :wave: :wave: god bless you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 3 2008, 07:08 PM~11509665
> *JP's a nutt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD ONE GOOD ONE.. :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 3 2008, 11:27 AM~11507291
> *MY APPOLOGIES IN ADVANCE BUT I FEEL COMPELLED TO HELP A BROTHA IN HELPING A LITTLE HOMIE THAT NEEDS HELP FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. WE ARE AWARE IT'S NOT A HIGH PROFILE TYPE SHOW FOR SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT ARE STRICLY SHOW BUT WE KNOW THE LOWRIDER COMES TOGETHER ON MANY EVENT FROM FOOD DRIVES, TOY DRIVES OR SOME TIMES PERSONAL LOSSES OF LOVED ONES. BUT THIS TIME IT'S IN THE CASE OF THIS YOUNG MAN. SO ON BEHALF OF SERVANT OF CHRIST OF FORGIVEN MINISTRIES. IF YOU CAN FIND IT IN YOUR HEARTS CAN YOU HELP IN ANY WAY IN PARTICIPATING IN THIS BENFIT CAR SHOW TO RAISE FUND TO HELP TREAT THIS YOUNG MAN? :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  TTT!
> *


THANK YOU JROCK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 27 2008, 04:40 PM~11454386
> * BROTHERS AND SISTERS I POSTED THIS FLYER AND ASKED TO PLEASE KEEP HIM IN YOUR PRAYERS ,,*


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 4 2008, 09:57 AM~11515103
> * BROTHERS AND SISTERS I POSTED THIS FLYER AND ASKED TO PLEASE KEEP HIM IN YOUR PRAYERS ,,
> *


----------



## BIGBODYLACZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: GOD BLESS EVERYBODY :biggrin: :biggrin: WHERE ARE YOU GUYS FROM ? THIS YOUR BROTHER FROM CALIFORNIA THIS IS MY FIRST TIME HERE I HOPE EVERY BODY IS BEEN BLESS IN THIS NICE SUNNY DAY MY NAME IS (MAURICIO)


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYLACZ_@Sep 4 2008, 09:59 AM~11516402
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: GOD BLESS EVERYBODY  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHERE ARE YOU GUYS FROM ? THIS YOUR BROTHER FROM CALIFORNIA THIS IS MY FIRST TIME HERE I HOPE EVERY BODY IS BEEN BLESS IN THIS NICE SUNNY DAY MY NAME IS (MAURICIO)
> *


What up Brother!! Gangs to Grace is based out of Pomona CA, I live in Ontario..
Glad you found us... Keep the faith!!!

What part of Cali are you from...


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by LOVIN~CHRIST_@Sep 2 2008, 11:50 PM~11503731
> *I agree that the only way to feed yourself is to be in the word of Christ all the time which gives you the wisdom, knowledge and will power to determine bad examples in your life,even though there is only 1 true example Christ himself. but good testemonies and speakings or what have you are good to share between times and are not to be substituted for the real deal {the bible} so repentance it all comes down to what you continue to mention we need to follow the word 100%. I am just open to hear from anybody that wants to talk about Christ doesnt mean i want to follow or worship them ,it just gives me more incentive to read and live day to day for Christ and after all i learn i give the glory to Christ himself because no one else can be the reason for my blessings or the changes in my life..
> by the way  i like to listen to http://www.flc.org/ while i am out on the road for work.
> *



Exactly the point. This is what is trying to be hammered into our understanding of the word of God, each other and respect for our brothers. We are all saying the same thing in different context.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYLACZ_@Sep 4 2008, 09:59 AM~11516402
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: GOD BLESS EVERYBODY  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHERE ARE YOU GUYS FROM ? THIS YOUR BROTHER FROM CALIFORNIA THIS IS MY FIRST TIME HERE I HOPE EVERY BODY IS BEEN BLESS IN THIS NICE SUNNY DAY MY NAME IS (MAURICIO)
> *


WELCOME INTO THIS TOPIC MAURICIO,IM DAVID FROM FORGIVEN MINISTRY CAR CLUB,COVINA CA :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

And I am Otis from Repentance C.C. *Las Vegas* , Welcome brother! :angel:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYLACZ_@Sep 4 2008, 11:59 AM~11516402
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: GOD BLESS EVERYBODY  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHERE ARE YOU GUYS FROM ? THIS YOUR BROTHER FROM CALIFORNIA THIS IS MY FIRST TIME HERE I HOPE EVERY BODY IS BEEN BLESS IN THIS NICE SUNNY DAY MY NAME IS (MAURICIO)
> *


 HI :wave: I'M FROM AUSTIN TEXAS AND CURRENTLY NO CLUB (YET ) AND MY NAME IS ANNA.....WELCOME TO THE THREAD


----------



## BIGBODYLACZ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 4 2008, 11:28 AM~11516699
> *What up Brother!!  Gangs to Grace is based out of Pomona CA, I live in Ontario..
> Glad you found us... Keep the faith!!!
> 
> What part of Cali are you from...
> *


GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER WELL, AM IN NOR-CAL BUT AM FROM THE L.A AREA DO YOU GUY HAVE ANY CHAPTERS AROUND HERE LET ME KNOW


----------



## BIGBODYLACZ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 4 2008, 04:22 PM~11519530
> *WELCOME INTO THIS TOPIC MAURICIO,IM DAVID FROM FORGIVEN MINISTRY CAR CLUB,COVINA CA :biggrin:THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER DAVID :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGBODYLACZ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 4 2008, 04:22 PM~11519530
> *WELCOME INTO THIS TOPIC MAURICIO,IM DAVID FROM FORGIVEN MINISTRY CAR CLUB,COVINA CA :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER DAVID :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODYLACZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 4 2008, 10:34 PM~11522771
> * HI :wave: I'M FROM AUSTIN TEXAS AND CURRENTLY NO CLUB (YET ) AND MY NAME IS ANNA.....WELCOME TO THE THREAD
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THANK YOU ANNA IS GOOD A FEMALE LIKES LOWRIDERS :cheesy: GOD BLESS YOU :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE I HOPE YOU ARE ALL BLESS TODAY IT IS FRIDAY......SO SMILE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYLACZ_@Sep 5 2008, 09:56 AM~11525154
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANK YOU ANNA IS GOOD A FEMALE LIKES LOWRIDERS  :cheesy: GOD BLESS YOU  :cheesy:
> *


 THANKS BLESS YOU TOO......:angel:


----------



## King Daddy

Gabriel INCORRUPTIBLES cc from Seguin Texas, welcome Brother. Anna are you going to the show at Rosedale park in S.A. this weekend?


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 5 2008, 10:13 AM~11525263
> *Gabriel  INCORRUPTIBLES cc from Seguin Texas, welcome Brother.  Anna are you going to the show at Rosedale park in S.A. this weekend?
> *


 I WAS THINKIN BOUT IT BUT MOST LIKELY NOT B/C 2MORROW I'M HELPIN SOME FRIENDS IN "KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE" W/ THEIR CAR WASH AND WERE TRYING TO GET SOME PEEPS TOGETHER TO CHILL @ CHICANO PARK AND MAKE A VIDEO TO POST ON YOUTUBE SHOWN THAT LOLO'S AREN'T THE 1 DOING ALL THE STUPID STUFF @ THE PARK.......U?


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 3 2008, 10:06 PM~11512134
> *i was wondering if everyone would like to meet up at the park around 5 and make a little video of all the low lows and respectfull car clubs. (no swanging none of that bullshit)
> 
> after everything is said and done we can put it on youtube.  and show what austin is about
> 
> anyone down?
> *


 THIS IS WHAT WERE TRYN 2 DO.....OH PLUS THERE'S A WEGO SHOW HERE NEXT SUN SO GOTTA SAVE MY MONEY 4 THAT......:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

The Duck and the devil ~ I'm in the 93%

The Duck & the Devil

There was a little boy visiting his
grandparents on their farm. He was given a
slingshot to play with out in the woods. He
practiced in the woods; but he could never
hit the target. Getting a little discouraged,
he headed back for dinner. As he was
walking back he saw Grandma's pet duck.
Just out of impulse, he let the slingshot fly,
.hit the duck square in the head and killed it.
He was shocked and grieved!
In a panic, he hid the dead duck in the wood
pile; only to see his sister watching! Sally
had seen it all, but she said nothing.
After lunch the next day Grandma said,
'Sally, let's wash the dishes' But Sally said,
'Grandma, Johnny told me he wanted to
help in the kitchen.' Then she whispered to
him, 'Remember the duck?' So Johnny did
the dishes.
Later that day, Grandpa asked if the
children wanted to go fishing and Grandma
said, 'I'm sorry but I need Sally to help make
supper.' Sally just smiled and said, 'Well
that's all right because Johnny told me he
wanted to help' She whispered again,
'Remember the duck?' So Sally went fishing
and Johnny stayed to help.
After several days of Johnny doing both his
chores and Sally's ; he finally couldn't stand
it any longer. He came to Grandma and
confessed that he had killed t he duck.
Grandma knelt down, gave him a hug and
said, 'Sweetheart, I know. You see, I was
standing at the window and I saw the whole
thing, but because I love you, I forgave you. I
was just wondering how long you would let
Sally make a slave of you.'

Thought for the day and every day
thereafter?

Whatever is in your past, whatever you have
done... and the devil keeps throwing it up in
your face (lying, cheating, debt, fear, bad
habits, hatred, anger, bitterness,
etc.)...whatever it is ...You need to know that
God was standing at the window and He saw
the whole thing. He has seen your whole life.
He wants you to know that He loves you and
that you are forgiven.
He's just wondering how long you will let the
devil make a slave of you. The great thing
about God is that when you ask for
forgiveness; He not only forgives you, but He
forgets. It is by God's grace and mercy that
we are saved


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYLACZ_@Sep 4 2008, 12:59 PM~11516402
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: GOD BLESS EVERYBODY  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHERE ARE YOU GUYS FROM ? THIS YOUR BROTHER FROM CALIFORNIA THIS IS MY FIRST TIME HERE I HOPE EVERY BODY IS BEEN BLESS IN THIS NICE SUNNY DAY MY NAME IS (MAURICIO)
> *


WHAT IT DO HOMEBOY THIS IS JULIO FROM FLORIDA GLAD TO SEE SOMEONE NEW IN THE FORM GOD BLESS BROTHA HOPE TO SEE YOU AROUND AGAIN ,,,,REPENTANCE C.C FROM FLORIDA







:biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 5 2008, 12:22 PM~11525812
> *The Duck and the devil ~ I'm in the 93%
> 
> The Duck & the Devil
> 
> There was a little boy visiting his
> grandparents on their farm. He was given a
> slingshot to play with out in the woods. He
> practiced in the woods; but he could never
> hit the target. Getting a little discouraged,
> he headed back for dinner. As he was
> walking back he saw Grandma's pet duck.
> Just out of impulse, he let the slingshot fly,
> .hit the duck square in the head and killed it.
> He was shocked and grieved!
> In a panic, he hid the dead duck in the wood
> pile; only to see his sister watching! Sally
> had seen it all, but she said nothing.
> After lunch the next day Grandma said,
> 'Sally, let's wash the dishes' But Sally said,
> 'Grandma, Johnny told me he wanted to
> help in the kitchen.' Then she whispered to
> him, 'Remember the duck?' So Johnny did
> the dishes.
> Later that day, Grandpa asked if the
> children wanted to go fishing and Grandma
> said, 'I'm sorry but I need Sally to help make
> supper.' Sally just smiled and said, 'Well
> that's all right because Johnny told me he
> wanted to help' She whispered again,
> 'Remember the duck?' So Sally went fishing
> and Johnny stayed to help.
> After several days of Johnny doing both his
> chores and Sally's ; he finally couldn't stand
> it any longer. He came to Grandma and
> confessed that he had killed t he duck.
> Grandma knelt down, gave him a hug and
> said, 'Sweetheart, I know. You see, I was
> standing at the window and I saw the whole
> thing, but because I love you, I forgave you. I
> was just wondering how long you would let
> Sally make a slave of you.'
> 
> Thought for the day and every day
> thereafter?
> 
> Whatever is in your past, whatever you have
> done... and the devil keeps throwing it up in
> your face (lying, cheating, debt, fear, bad
> habits, hatred, anger, bitterness,
> etc.)...whatever it is ...You need to know that
> God was standing at the window and He saw
> the whole thing. He has seen your whole life.
> He wants you to know that He loves you and
> that you are forgiven.
> He's just wondering how long you will let the
> devil make a slave of you. The great thing
> about God is that when you ask for
> forgiveness; He not only forgives you, but He
> forgets. It is by God's grace and mercy that
> we are saved
> *


OHHH GOOD ONE ... :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

HERE SOME PICS I TOOK TODAY WAS JUST MESSING AROUND AT WORK JUST THOU8GHT I SHARE.... :roflmao:   :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

HERE SOME MORE TO INTERTAIN YOU'LL A LITTLE


----------



## PEREZJ

YEAH LOOK GOOFY I KNOW


----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Sep 5 2008, 01:59 PM~11526542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


















:biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

ALL RIGHT PROBLY OUT FOR THE DAY GOTTA GET BACK TO WORK HOPE EVER ONE HAS A GOOD WEEKEND BE SAFE AND GOD BLESS LATERZZZZZ







:wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE

GOD Morning everybody! Happy to see this room getting blown up again!! :biggrin: 
-Im from L.A. too, and used to live in Nor Cal for a year or so, in Sea Side(Monterey) in '99.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> ^^ Swang it PJ!!! :0 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

im a christian, not with a club though. just thought i'de say whats up to all my bothers in Christ who are into lowriding. :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ixtlizolotl_@Sep 5 2008, 11:27 AM~11526731
> *im a christian, not with a club though. just thought i'de say whats up to all my bothers in Christ who are into lowriding. :thumbsup:
> *


Yo bro! :biggrin: Stop in more often!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 5 2008, 11:22 AM~11525812
> *The Duck and the devil ~ I'm in the 93%
> 
> The Duck & the Devil
> 
> There was a little boy visiting his
> grandparents on their farm. He was given a
> slingshot to play with out in the woods. He
> practiced in the woods; but he could never
> hit the target. Getting a little discouraged,
> he headed back for dinner. As he was
> walking back he saw Grandma's pet duck.
> Just out of impulse, he let the slingshot fly,
> .hit the duck square in the head and killed it.
> He was shocked and grieved!
> In a panic, he hid the dead duck in the wood
> pile; only to see his sister watching! Sally
> had seen it all, but she said nothing.
> After lunch the next day Grandma said,
> 'Sally, let's wash the dishes' But Sally said,
> 'Grandma, Johnny told me he wanted to
> help in the kitchen.' Then she whispered to
> him, 'Remember the duck?' So Johnny did
> the dishes.
> Later that day, Grandpa asked if the
> children wanted to go fishing and Grandma
> said, 'I'm sorry but I need Sally to help make
> supper.' Sally just smiled and said, 'Well
> that's all right because Johnny told me he
> wanted to help' She whispered again,
> 'Remember the duck?' So Sally went fishing
> and Johnny stayed to help.
> After several days of Johnny doing both his
> chores and Sally's ; he finally couldn't stand
> it any longer. He came to Grandma and
> confessed that he had killed t he duck.
> Grandma knelt down, gave him a hug and
> said, 'Sweetheart, I know. You see, I was
> standing at the window and I saw the whole
> thing, but because I love you, I forgave you. I
> was just wondering how long you would let
> Sally make a slave of you.'
> 
> Thought for the day and every day
> thereafter?
> 
> Whatever is in your past, whatever you have
> done... and the devil keeps throwing it up in
> your face (lying, cheating, debt, fear, bad
> habits, hatred, anger, bitterness,
> etc.)...whatever it is ...You need to know that
> God was standing at the window and He saw
> the whole thing. He has seen your whole life.
> He wants you to know that He loves you and
> that you are forgiven.
> He's just wondering how long you will let the
> devil make a slave of you. The great thing
> about God is that when you ask for
> forgiveness; He not only forgives you, but He
> forgets. It is by God's grace and mercy that
> we are saved
> *


 GOOD 1 :angel:


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 5 2008, 09:22 AM~11525812
> *The Duck and the devil ~ I'm in the 93%
> 
> The Duck & the Devil
> 
> There was a little boy visiting his
> grandparents on their farm. He was given a
> slingshot to play with out in the woods. He
> practiced in the woods; but he could never
> hit the target. Getting a little discouraged,
> he headed back for dinner. As he was
> walking back he saw Grandma's pet duck.
> Just out of impulse, he let the slingshot fly,
> .hit the duck square in the head and killed it.
> He was shocked and grieved!
> In a panic, he hid the dead duck in the wood
> pile; only to see his sister watching! Sally
> had seen it all, but she said nothing.
> After lunch the next day Grandma said,
> 'Sally, let's wash the dishes' But Sally said,
> 'Grandma, Johnny told me he wanted to
> help in the kitchen.' Then she whispered to
> him, 'Remember the duck?' So Johnny did
> the dishes.
> Later that day, Grandpa asked if the
> children wanted to go fishing and Grandma
> said, 'I'm sorry but I need Sally to help make
> supper.' Sally just smiled and said, 'Well
> that's all right because Johnny told me he
> wanted to help' She whispered again,
> 'Remember the duck?' So Sally went fishing
> and Johnny stayed to help.
> After several days of Johnny doing both his
> chores and Sally's ; he finally couldn't stand
> it any longer. He came to Grandma and
> confessed that he had killed t he duck.
> Grandma knelt down, gave him a hug and
> said, 'Sweetheart, I know. You see, I was
> standing at the window and I saw the whole
> thing, but because I love you, I forgave you. I
> was just wondering how long you would let
> Sally make a slave of you.'
> 
> Thought for the day and every day
> thereafter?
> 
> Whatever is in your past, whatever you have
> done... and the devil keeps throwing it up in
> your face (lying, cheating, debt, fear, bad
> habits, hatred, anger, bitterness,
> etc.)...whatever it is ...You need to know that
> God was standing at the window and He saw
> the whole thing. He has seen your whole life.
> He wants you to know that He loves you and
> that you are forgiven.
> He's just wondering how long you will let the
> devil make a slave of you. The great thing
> about God is that when you ask for
> forgiveness; He not only forgives you, but He
> forgets. It is by God's grace and mercy that
> we are saved
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
by the way my name is Alex and i am in PHZ AZ


----------



## 68caprice

YOU LOOK HOOOOOOT HOMIE...... :biggrin:


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Sep 5 2008, 04:50 PM~11529528
> *YOU LOOK HOOOOOOT HOMIE...... :biggrin:
> *


you know it but not as humid here as in TX


----------



## 68caprice

MORE RUST AND GREEN GRASS......... :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYLACZ_@Sep 5 2008, 07:47 AM~11525089
> *GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER WELL, AM IN NOR-CAL  BUT AM FROM THE L.A AREA  DO YOU GUY HAVE ANY CHAPTERS AROUND HERE LET ME KNOW
> *


WHATS PART OF NORTHERN CAL,


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 5 2008, 10:42 AM~11525481
> * I WAS THINKIN BOUT IT BUT MOST LIKELY NOT B/C 2MORROW I'M HELPIN SOME FRIENDS IN "KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE" W/ THEIR CAR WASH AND WERE TRYING TO GET SOME PEEPS TOGETHER TO CHILL @ CHICANO PARK AND MAKE A VIDEO TO POST ON YOUTUBE SHOWN THAT LOLO'S AREN'T THE 1 DOING ALL THE STUPID STUFF @ THE PARK.......U?
> *



I am going to the show after church. I haven't been to a redline show in 6 years I didn't dig all the indecency around it. I am more disciplined know. I would love to go to Chicano park I ain't been there in almost 11 years, to bad my cars cooling system is acting up.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 6 2008, 07:16 AM~11533690
> *I am going to the show after church. I haven't been to a redline show in 6 years I didn't dig all the indecency around it. I am more disciplined know. I would love to go to Chicano park I ain't been there in almost 11 years, to bad my cars cooling system is acting up.
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW IN AUSTIN NEXT SUNDAY??? IT'S @ THE EXPO CENTER.....I THINK IT'S ALL OUTDOORS.....BUT YEA I HAVE TO GO TO CHURCH SUNDAY 2 I HAVEN'T BEEN IN A WHILE I KNOW I NEED TO GO......


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

TTTFC


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

praise God!!!!!!


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@Mar 31 2008, 12:52 PM~10297061
> *this is an awesome video !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyheJ480LYA
> *


clip i found looking back in the form just thought it was good...


----------



## PEREZJ

God bless to all this wonderful weekend...be safe im outttaaaeeee


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 6 2008, 01:05 PM~11535349
> *praise God!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 6 2008, 07:27 AM~11533706
> *ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW IN AUSTIN NEXT SUNDAY??? IT'S @ THE EXPO CENTER.....I THINK IT'S ALL OUTDOORS.....BUT YEA I HAVE TO GO TO CHURCH SUNDAY 2 I HAVEN'T BEEN IN A WHILE I KNOW I NEED TO GO......
> *


When ever a show is free to the public I am there. It should be a good one, I am hoping.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 7 2008, 07:11 AM~11538949
> *When ever a show is free to the public I am there. It should be a good one, I am hoping.
> *


 YEA IT SHOULD BE IF THEY DO THE HOP ON SAT U GONNA SEE IT???


----------



## King Daddy

proly only make it out on Sunday


----------



## REPENTANCE

Family, I need to ask for deep prayers for my brother Royal's soul. Right away for salvation. He is the most lost person I know and try's hard to work against the kingdom of God. -PJ, i know you've probably seen the email he wrote to me in reply to the info i sent out simply to inform others the truth about Barrack Obama. -A quick hate not having nothing to to with what I sent out. He has chosen to fully accept and live the worldly life. He is full of demonic spirit. His responses to me whenever I speak of God/Christ or of the plan that only believers and Satan knows for us all... is pure evil spirit lashing out at me and always making a larger effort to do it in front of others. He never has a single piece of proof to back up his knocking of Christ(although its not possible to disprove Him), the larger point is it hurts to see someone running as fast as possible toward the pit of hell, being so ignorant of the word of God. And you guys know as well as I do, we dont choose how long we want to live or have any form of control over it apart from the blessings of God, as the World believes they do. -So I ask for prayers that the Lord does whatever he needs to do to open my brothers eyes before its too late. I have been made sick to my stomach over this. Thank you guys. Love you All.

-Otis


----------



## King Daddy

Lord your word says were two or more are gathered you are there and in this day and age you span your grace across the internet. You see this situation Lord with Royal and Otis and you promise us that if we stand for you, no one can stand against us. We stand in agreement with you Father that Royals life is in your hands and at this moment as we all read this and agree you can soften the heart of the sinner and set them free just as you did for us. We thank you and give you all the honor and the glory in Jesus name we ask this. AMEN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

PRAISE HIM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

Thank you KD.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 8 2008, 03:37 PM~11549541
> *Lord your word says were two or more are gathered you are there and in this day and age you span your grace across the internet. You see this situation Lord with Royal and Otis and you promise us that if we stand for you, no one can stand against us. We stand in agreement with you Father that Royals life is in your hands and at this moment as we all read this and agree you can soften the heart of the sinner and set them free just as you did for us. We thank you and give you all the honor and the glory in Jesus name we ask this. AMEN
> *


 AMEN


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 8 2008, 12:51 PM~11548114
> *Family,  I need to ask for deep prayers for my brother Royal's soul.  Right away for salvation.  He is the most lost person I know and try's hard to work against the kingdom of God.      -PJ, i know you've probably seen the email he wrote to me in reply to the info i sent out simply to inform others the truth about Barrack Obama.  -A quick hate not having nothing to to with what I sent out.    He has chosen to fully accept and live the worldly life.  He is full of demonic spirit.  His responses to me whenever I speak of God/Christ or of the plan that only believers and Satan knows for us all... is pure evil spirit lashing out at me and always making a larger effort to do it in front of others.    He never has a single piece of proof to back up his knocking of Christ(although its not possible to disprove Him), the larger point is it hurts to see someone running as fast as possible toward the pit of hell, being so ignorant of the word of God.  And you guys know as well as I do, we dont choose how long we want to live or have any form of control over it apart from the blessings of God, as the World believes they do.    -So I ask for prayers that the Lord does whatever he needs to do to open my brothers eyes before its too late.    I have been made sick to my stomach over this.  Thank you guys.  Love you All.
> 
> -Otis
> *


heis in our prayer


----------



## NIMSTER64

Treasure Hunt

"Lay up for yourselves treasure in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal. For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also" -- Matthew 6:20 -- 21
Only two things are going to heaven with you. Jesus said, "Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will not pass away" (Luke 21:33). God's Word is going to heaven and God's people (by God's grace) are going to heaven. Just those two things are going to last forever.
Your heart is with your treasure. Your treasure is with your heart. What you love most becomes treasure to you. What you treasure most becomes what you love. Those two are inseparable.
If your treasure is your career, your heart will be at work. Your treasure absorbs most of your time. If your treasure is your reputation, you come out of your seat when someone says something negative about you. Your reputation is your first love.
Perhaps you treasure your possessions. You could see one of your kids run off into the world and might lose some sleep about it, but if a hundred dollars flew out the window of your car, you would cry about it for a year. Your priorities are wrong.
If your treasure is your hidden pleasure, your private-whatever, your heart will be captive to that secret. Your treasure will be the focus of our imagination. If any of the above pursuits are your treasure, they are receiving from you your best resources—time and energy.
When the chips are down, you're going to go with your treasure. Your treasure serves as your default mind-set. When the sun goes down and you've come to the end of another day and you lay your head on a pillow, you think, I've got my treasure taken care of, because it's got my heart.
I wonder if any of this hits home. Are your greatest joys family joys? Are the things that delight your heart the successes of your family, the arrival of your children, and the key milestones in their lives? We all have different family makeups, but whatever your family is, aren't they your greatest joy?
What are your greatest burdens? My greatest burdens are those of my family. Why? Because I treasure them. Everything is on the line when my family is hurting.
Most people would agree that their family is their treasure. So why the gap? Why aren't their hearts always there? Some might say, "I couldn't agree with you more, James. God forgive me, but I really do spend my time on stuff that is not my priority. I say I love my wife and kids, but spend most of my time with them on cell phone calls for work. I plan an evening home with the family and then sit for hours in front of a TV or computer screen, downloading useless entertainment or information. I just get sucked into it. How can I change? How can I make my family my treasure? I really want them to be my number one human priority."
Well, you've got the first step down: admit it's true -- they are the treasure but you're not treating them that way. I'm not a super-smart guy, but here are two other things I know for sure will help: Be passionate about them and tell them so. Study them as the most fascinating people you know. Show them you are becoming an expert in all things them. Make your time with them the subject of your greatest prayers and planning. Make your understanding of them your highest ambition and your greatest goal. When you do that, you will begin to experience your greatest joys being with your treasured family. Then, express your commitment to them. At the center of a family-first priority is commitment. Sure, you're going to have conflict and challenges but underneath it all is your total, unswerving, unalterable, lifetime choice to do life together under God.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 9 2008, 04:49 AM~11556030
> *Treasure Hunt
> 
> "Lay up for yourselves treasure in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal. For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also" -- Matthew 6:20 -- 21
> Only two things are going to heaven with you. Jesus said, "Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will not pass away" (Luke 21:33). God's Word is going to heaven and God's people (by God's grace) are going to heaven. Just those two things are going to last forever.
> Your heart is with your treasure. Your treasure is with your heart. What you love most becomes treasure to you. What you treasure most becomes what you love. Those two are inseparable.
> If your treasure is your career, your heart will be at work. Your treasure absorbs most of your time. If your treasure is your reputation, you come out of your seat when someone says something negative about you. Your reputation is your first love.
> Perhaps you treasure your possessions. You could see one of your kids run off into the world and might lose some sleep about it, but if a hundred dollars flew out the window of your car, you would cry about it for a year. Your priorities are wrong.
> If your treasure is your hidden pleasure, your private-whatever, your heart will be captive to that secret. Your treasure will be the focus of our imagination. If any of the above pursuits are your treasure, they are receiving from you your best resources—time and energy.
> When the chips are down, you're going to go with your treasure. Your treasure serves as your default mind-set. When the sun goes down and you've come to the end of another day and you lay your head on a pillow, you think, I've got my treasure taken care of, because it's got my heart.
> I wonder if any of this hits home. Are your greatest joys family joys? Are the things that delight your heart the successes of your family, the arrival of your children, and the key milestones in their lives? We all have different family makeups, but whatever your family is, aren't they your greatest joy?
> What are your greatest burdens? My greatest burdens are those of my family. Why? Because I treasure them. Everything is on the line when my family is hurting.
> Most people would agree that their family is their treasure. So why the gap? Why aren't their hearts always there? Some might say, "I couldn't agree with you more, James. God forgive me, but I really do spend my time on stuff that is not my priority. I say I love my wife and kids, but spend most of my time with them on cell phone calls for work. I plan an evening home with the family and then sit for hours in front of a TV or computer screen, downloading useless entertainment or information. I just get sucked into it. How can I change? How can I make my family my treasure? I really want them to be my number one human priority."
> Well, you've got the first step down: admit it's true -- they are the treasure but you're not treating them that way. I'm not a super-smart guy, but here are two other things I know for sure will help: Be passionate about them and tell them so. Study them as the most fascinating people you know. Show them you are becoming an expert in all things them. Make your time with them the subject of your greatest prayers and planning. Make your understanding of them your highest ambition and your greatest goal. When you do that, you will begin to experience your greatest joys being with your treasured family. Then, express your commitment to them. At the center of a family-first priority is commitment. Sure, you're going to have conflict and challenges but underneath it all is your total, unswerving, unalterable, lifetime choice to do life together under God.
> *


  Very hear warming.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 8 2008, 01:51 PM~11548114
> *Family,  I need to ask for deep prayers for my brother Royal's soul.  Right away for salvation.  He is the most lost person I know and try's hard to work against the kingdom of God.      -PJ, i know you've probably seen the email he wrote to me in reply to the info i sent out simply to inform others the truth about Barrack Obama.  -A quick hate not having nothing to to with what I sent out.    He has chosen to fully accept and live the worldly life.  He is full of demonic spirit.  His responses to me whenever I speak of God/Christ or of the plan that only believers and Satan knows for us all... is pure evil spirit lashing out at me and always making a larger effort to do it in front of others.    He never has a single piece of proof to back up his knocking of Christ(although its not possible to disprove Him), the larger point is it hurts to see someone running as fast as possible toward the pit of hell, being so ignorant of the word of God.  And you guys know as well as I do, we dont choose how long we want to live or have any form of control over it apart from the blessings of God, as the World believes they do.    -So I ask for prayers that the Lord does whatever he needs to do to open my brothers eyes before its too late.    I have been made sick to my stomach over this.  Thank you guys.  Love you All.
> 
> -Otis
> *


OHHH YEAH I GOT IT SO MUCH HATE THAT GUY HAS BUT TRU TRU ON THE PRAYER ...


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 9 2008, 09:23 AM~11556238
> *  Very hear warming.
> *


----------



## PEREZJ

JUST WANTED TO SAY BEEN A LITTLE CRAZY OVER HERE IN FLORIDA HURRICANS KEEP WANTING TO COME OVER HERE ITS CRAZY IF YOU'LL GET A CHANCE WHEN YOU'LL SAYING A PRAYER THROW ONE FOR ME AND FLORIDA SO GOD MAY HAVE HIS HANDS COVERING US FOR PROTECTION PLEASE GOD BLESS TO ALL :cheesy: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Sep 9 2008, 09:56 AM~11557756
> *OHHH  YEAH I GOT IT SO MUCH HATE THAT GUY HAS  BUT TRU TRU ON THE PRAYER ...
> *


thank u 2 brother. I really need them. I just need to keep in mind, my brothers more against my life than ever because i live with the Lord. That being so, its the Lords battle, and not my own. But I am blessed(so i am honored) to be allowed to be used for His Glory.  Praise God! :angel:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 9 2008, 01:24 PM~11557948
> *thank u 2 brother.  I really need them.  I  just need to keep in mind, my brothers more against my life than ever because i live with the Lord.  That being so, its the Lords battle, and not my own.  But I am blessed(so i am honored) to be allowed to be used for His Glory.   Praise God! :angel:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Sep 9 2008, 09:59 AM~11557776
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY BEEN A LITTLE CRAZY OVER HERE IN FLORIDA HURRICANS KEEP WANTING TO COME OVER HERE ITS CRAZY IF YOU'LL GET A CHANCE WHEN YOU'LL SAYING A PRAYER THROW ONE FOR ME AND FLORIDA SO GOD MAY HAVE HIS HANDS COVERING US FOR PROTECTION PLEASE GOD BLESS TO ALL  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


always bro. its always on the news out here. :420:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 9 2008, 01:38 PM~11558040
> *always bro. its always on the news out here. :420:
> *


THANKS MAN,,, WHATS UP WITH YOUR EYES YOU SLEEPY HA HA YOU STRAIGHT OR WHAT.:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Sep 9 2008, 11:49 AM~11558586
> *THANKS MAN,,, WHATS UP WITH YOUR EYES YOU SLEEPY HA HA YOU STRAIGHT OR WHAT.:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol i didnt know what else to put. wus supposed to be like a stressed look. u know, i'z worry about a brotha!


----------



## PEREZJ

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Sep 9 2008, 11:59 AM~11557776
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY BEEN A LITTLE CRAZY OVER HERE IN FLORIDA HURRICANS KEEP WANTING TO COME OVER HERE ITS CRAZY IF YOU'LL GET A CHANCE WHEN YOU'LL SAYING A PRAYER THROW ONE FOR ME AND FLORIDA SO GOD MAY HAVE HIS HANDS COVERING US FOR PROTECTION PLEASE GOD BLESS TO ALL  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


 will do :thumpsup: I know it's suppose to come our way and now a car show is canceled b/c of it but I don't think it's gonna be as as everybody think it will be


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Sep 10 2008, 08:55 AM~11566366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Cuzz dancin tha jig! :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE

!!ITS TOO QUIET IN HERE!!


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST




----------



## King Daddy

whats up brothers and sisters!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

WWW.INMATEBOOKSTORE.COM :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87

I hope every body had a good week not we can just kick back and chill......:biggrin:


----------



## slash

any christian cc in miami?


----------



## King Daddy

streets of gold is somewhere in florida


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;keep ur eyes on JESUS;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by slash_@Sep 12 2008, 10:30 PM~11590915
> *any christian cc in miami?
> *


We are in Plant City! :biggrin:


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

hope everyone in FL, and TX is safe and good you all are in my familys prayers...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by LOVIN~CHRIST_@Sep 13 2008, 11:43 PM~11597275
> *hope everyone in FL, and TX is safe and good you all are in my familys prayers...
> *


HI FAMILY, JUST WANT TO SAY THE SAME, KEEPING ALL THOSE IN DANGER OF THAT WEATHER DOWN THERE IN SAFE PRAYER, AND THE FILMING HAS BEEN GETTING ALOT BETTER LATELY. YOU GUYS PRAY FOR EVEN THIS TO GO GOOD, BECAUSE ITS A LOWRIDING PERSPECTIVE FROM A CHRISTIAN POINT OF VIEW, SO SINCE I WONT BE PRODUCING A GANG OF NEGATIVITY, ALOT OF LOWRIDERZ WONT FAVOR IT. TO THEM, AND MAYBE EVEN TO SOME OF YOU GUYS(LOL) IT MAY SEEM A BIT WEIRD BEING OUT THERE DOING RECORDING AND INVOLVING GOD IN IT AT THE SAME TIME ON FILM LOL. TAKE CARE EVERYONE! IF ANYONE NEEDS ANY SPECIFIC PRAYERS, BE SURE TO GIVE A HOLLAR, BETTER YET, JUST POST IN HERE SO WE ALL CAN.
-AND THANK YOU GUYS FOR PRAYING FOR ME BEFORE WITH THE ISSUE INVOLVING MY BROTHER AND I. THANKS YOU GUYS VERY MUCH.

-OTIS, REPENTANCE CC LAS VEGAS,NV :angel:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 16 2008, 09:41 AM~11615471
> *:biggrin:
> *


U better be at the super show DV! :biggrin:


----------



## arts66

wow there are more Brothers in Christ , in the wourld of lowriden.


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by LOVIN~CHRIST_@Sep 14 2008, 01:43 AM~11597275
> *hope everyone in FL, and TX is safe and good you all are in my familys prayers...
> *


x2.....but everything is looking like it's getting a lil better


----------



## fairydust87

:nicoderm: hello everyone :wave


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 17 2008, 12:34 PM~11626604
> *:nicoderm: hello everyone :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## King Daddy

:|


----------



## SecwepemcTeniye

Hey brothers! Just got home from late night church service and God is good!
:biggrin:


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST




----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by SecwepemcTeniye_@Sep 21 2008, 12:20 AM~11655316
> *Hey brothers! Just got home from late night church service and God is good!
> :biggrin:
> *


Man that is a late Saturday service bro. How many services does your church have?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SecwepemcTeniye_@Sep 20 2008, 10:20 PM~11655316
> *Hey brothers! Just got home from late night church service and God is good!
> :biggrin:
> *


x2000! HE suuure ISSSS! :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 20 2008, 02:30 PM~11652535
> *:|
> *


Why the long face my brotha? :biggrin:


----------



## SecwepemcTeniye

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 21 2008, 05:26 PM~11659775
> *Man that is a late Saturday service bro. How many services does your church have?
> *



We have on on saturday night, from 6:30 to 7:30 but it a little past 8 pm, i dont mind though the word just keeps on filling!

and on sunday we have three services, 

9 am to 10 am , and then 11 am to 12 am, and then a hispanic language service at 1:30 pm. anyone can go to the hispanic service but its all in spanish and most of the people who go can only speak spanish only. Jesus helping out everyone! All the tongues of the nation


----------



## JROCK

CLICK THE LINK TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=430774&st=0
[/quote]


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by SecwepemcTeniye_@Sep 21 2008, 11:25 PM~11661497
> *We have on on saturday night, from 6:30 to 7:30 but it  a little past 8 pm, i dont mind though the word just keeps on filling!
> 
> and on sunday we have three services,
> 
> 9 am to 10 am , and then 11 am to 12 am, and then a hispanic language service at 1:30 pm. anyone can go to the hispanic service but its all in spanish and most of the people who go can only speak spanish only. Jesus helping out everyone! All the tongues of the nation
> *



That's cool bro. 

Why the long face my brotha? biggrin.gif

It had just been a while since anybody posted anything.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> CLICK THE LINK TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=430774&st=0


[/quote]

COOL HOLMES


----------



## LOVIN~CHRIST

> CLICK THE LINK TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=430774&st=0


[/quote]
lot of clean pics homie looks like fun :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy

FAMILY, my older sister was just told by her husband that he can not lead her on anymore. He has decided to leave. She is 7 months along with their third child and she has one more form a previous marriage. This is a lot of stress for a women that far along in the pregannacy to bear, they had just moved to a new home were he was paying the bills due to her cutting back on her work load. She is a ER Tech and really IMO should not work at all during pregnancy but it looks like she will have to now. Please all prayers will be greatly appreciated. Thank you Gabriel. Her name is Rebeca


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 26 2008, 12:10 PM~11707207
> *FAMILY, my older sister was just told by her husband that he can not lead her on anymore. He has decided to leave. She is 7 months along with their third child and she has one more form a previous marriage. This is a lot of stress for a women that far along in the pregannacy to bear, they had just moved to a new home were he was paying the bills due to her cutting back on her work load. She is a ER Tech and really IMO should not work at all during pregnancy but it looks like she will have to now. Please all prayers will be greatly appreciated. Thank you Gabriel.          Her name is Rebeca
> *


On the way brother. God bless you all. :angel: I hope that she is saved, if so, you can keep her reminded to keep her faith.(the most important)


----------



## King Daddy

Thanks bro, she is saved. In retrospect she has been through this before but it is something no one should have to go through especially twice. My biggest concern are the kids I know my sister will be alright. Some times pushing faith and spirituality can back fire so all one can offer is an ear and a shoulder.


----------



## SecwepemcTeniye

My family will send prayers her way!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 26 2008, 08:25 PM~11711259
> *Thanks bro, she is saved. In retrospect she has been through this before but it is something no one should have to go through especially twice. My biggest concern are the kids I know my sister will be alright. Some times pushing faith and spirituality can back fire so all one can offer is an ear and a shoulder.
> *


I completely understand bro. Your right on all accounts no doubt. I'll keep the prays going for her and the children, AND him as well. Take care & God bless.


----------



## King Daddy

I can't thank y'all enough family.


----------



## NIMSTER64

SOME ONE NEEDS GOD TO HEAR HIS REQUEST.LETS HELP HIM AND HIS FAM.IN GODS NAME HERE IS THE LINK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432657


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 28 2008, 11:26 PM~11725304
> *SOME ONE NEEDS GOD TO HEAR HIS REQUEST.LETS HELP HIM AND HIS FAM.IN GODS NAME HERE IS THE LINK
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432657
> *


I saw it yesturday i think. I think they are Catholic or something else, and although my prayers go out to the family, it seems he doesn't understand nothing can be done once death comes and no ones prayers can get him into heaven. Its up to all of ourselves once reaching the age of accountablility. So _hopefully_, he knew Christ.
Not speaking negativity, just truth.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 29 2008, 05:07 PM~11730605
> *I saw it yesturday i think. I think they are Catholic or something else, and although my prayers go out to the family, it seems he doesn't understand nothing can be done once death comes and no ones prayers can get him into heaven.  Its up to all of ourselves once reaching the age of accountablility.  So hopefully, he knew Christ.
> Not speaking negativity, just truth.
> *


Thats was my thought after first reading the post. I offered up a prayer for peace for the family, as far as my bible says the choice to follow him is not made in "Purgatory" Joushua 1:9. Catholisism can be an entrapping form of religion. May the lord bless that family and open their hearts and minds in Jesus name.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 30 2008, 10:02 AM~11738453
> *Thats was my thought after first reading the post. I offered up a prayer for peace for the family, as far as my bible says the choice to follow him is not made in "Purgatory" Joushua 1:9. Catholisism can be an entrapping form of religion. May the lord bless that family and open their hearts and minds in Jesus name.
> *


x2 4sure. Its very sad how many out there seek God but dont have the Truth.


----------



## TOE-KNEE




----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 30 2008, 01:48 PM~11739449
> *x2 4sure.  Its very sad how many out there seek God but dont have the Truth.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## REPENTANCE

GOD's morning family! I pray all is well with all my brothers and sister  On one sad note, I have not been able to reach PEREZJ for well over a week now and dont know whats going on. Im pretty worried and want to ask prayers for him and his family that they are ok and we all hear from him soon. Thank you guys and gals..
-Otis :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Sep 30 2008, 11:52 AM~11739481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I loved this since the day I saw it. I think I've had it on my personal myspace for like a year now.  Isn't it by Maya Angelou?


----------



## NIMSTER64

I was saying to pray more for the family that is hurting cus I know what you guys mean.I didn't read it just thought it would be good to keep them in our prayer to some day see that christ is our only salvation that with out beleiving in hime we don't have salvation


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 1 2008, 08:18 AM~11748455
> *I was saying to pray more for the family that is hurting cus I know what you guys mean.I didn't read it just thought it would be good to keep them in our prayer to some day see that christ is our only salvation that with out beleiving in hime we don't have salvation
> *


x2 understood


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 1 2008, 10:18 AM~11748455
> *I was saying to pray more for the family that is hurting cus I know what you guys mean.I didn't read it just thought it would be good to keep them in our prayer to some day see that christ is our only salvation that with out beleiving in hime we don't have salvation
> *


Totally Nim, we all stand in agreement.


----------



## cutdog1978




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Oct 1 2008, 02:27 PM~11751756
> *Totally Nim, we all stand in agreement.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Yo family! Just wanted everyone to know that my wife and I are right not working on getting a new SUV to take out of town trips frequently, so soon enough we will be in everyone's town to Film Christian style! :biggrin: We will be all through Cali, Oregon, Texas, Arizona, The midwest all the way down to ATL & Florida. So see everyone soon! :0  :angel:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 2 2008, 10:32 AM~11759521
> *Yo family! Just wanted everyone to know that my wife and I are right not working on getting a new SUV to take out of town trips frequently, so soon enough we will be in everyone's town to Film Christian style! :biggrin:  We will be all through Cali, Oregon, Texas, Arizona, The midwest all the way down to ATL & Florida.  So see everyone soon! :0    :angel:
> *


Don't forget to stop by Pomona CA...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 2 2008, 11:54 AM~11760276
> *Don't forget to stop by Pomona CA...
> *


BROTHER, U _KNOW_ WE WILL ALWAYS BE OUT TO POMONA FIRST! GOTTA GIVE MY BROTHER A HUG THAT PUT THIS ROOM TOGETHER! :biggrin: AND ITS ON THE WAY TO L.A. TOO!! :0 :thumbsup: I KNOW POMO KEEPS IT CRACKIN! :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

Lets me know when your coming to the third coast Otis.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Oct 2 2008, 03:15 PM~11762117
> *Lets me know when your coming to the third coast Otis.
> *


----------



## Bugsy 68

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Sep 30 2008, 11:52 AM~11739481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful pome brother, it's good to see God's children putting it down. Im new to layitlow and just happend to run across this topic and was blessed. Anyway just want to say whats up to all the brothers and sisters out there in the lowrider world. Keep the faith.
:worship: :worship: :worship: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy

Welcome Bugsy


----------



## Bugsy 68

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Oct 4 2008, 05:27 AM~11775995
> *Welcome Bugsy
> *


Thanks King Daddy, I checked out your my space real fast and love the song you got on there. "Fanatic" Never heard it before, it sounds good.
:tongue:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Bugsy 68_@Oct 4 2008, 05:34 PM~11778409
> *Thanks King Daddy, I checked out your my space real fast and love the song you got on there. "Fanatic" Never heard it before, it sounds good.
> :tongue:
> *


Thanks bro. It is actually a Pigeon John song chopped and screwed by this Christian dude. I like the song, it is a good message and being slowed makes it more understandable.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 1 2008, 08:12 AM~11748394
> *GOD's morning family!  I pray all is well with all my brothers and sister   On one sad note, I have not been able to reach PEREZJ for well over a week now and dont know whats going on.  Im pretty worried and want to ask prayers for him and his family that they are ok and we all hear from him soon.  Thank you guys and gals..
> -Otis :angel:
> *



Have you heard from our brother?? He is in our prayers... Tell him to check in...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 5 2008, 05:37 PM~11785075
> *Have you heard from our brother?? He is in our prayers... Tell him to check in...
> *


Yes i finally did yesturday, he emailed me. Apperently, his wife is tripping on him getting on LIL thinking he's getting on cuz of the girly pics. No matter what he tell's her, she only believes its for girls. Even for this, we all gotta pray for him and her. Every now and then, i go through the same with my own wife... you guys know how women are with insecurities..


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 5 2008, 09:33 PM~11786016
> *Yes i finally did yesturday, he emailed me. Apperently, his wife is tripping on him getting on LIL thinking he's getting on cuz of the girly pics.  No matter what he tell's her, she only believes its for girls.    Even for this, we all gotta pray for him and her.  Every now and then, i go through the same with my own wife... you guys know how women are with insecurities..
> *


In all honesty I think we have all been there. On the other hand we all know how easy it is to fall in to a trap even one we create. The internet can be a blessing and a curse. I pray every thing works out for our brother.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Oct 5 2008, 08:12 PM~11786507
> *In all honesty I think we have all been there. On the other hand we all know how easy it is to fall in to a trap even one we create. The internet can be a blessing and a curse. I pray every thing works out for our brother.
> *


truetrue x2


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 5 2008, 09:33 PM~11786016
> *Yes i finally did yesturday, he emailed me. Apperently, his wife is tripping on him getting on LIL thinking he's getting on cuz of the girly pics.  No matter what he tell's her, she only believes its for girls.    Even for this, we all gotta pray for him and her.  Every now and then, i go through the same with my own wife... you guys know how women are with insecurities..
> *


my wife is the same way.she looks at the avitars and says why are you looking at women for.LOL I say thats there avitar and I show her mine but she thinks I should erase all the avitars with women on them and I tell her if I do that then I will get introuble by the admin.she says yea right you just like looking at them LOL.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Sucks, cuz it doesn't matter if its LIL or Myspace, they both do the same thing with that advertising and people using obscene avatars. Everytime i get on either one, my girl gets going! :uh: Well, not so much for LIL anymore... cuz i had her finally make her own account  So now theres more trust for LIL, especially since she can go room to room and see its mostly just a bunch of guys... but NOT MYSPACE! :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: If i get on the REPENTANCE FILMS name, its ok, but when i get on my regular one------>>>> :uh: :rant: DRAMAAAAA :rant: :uh: !


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## Bugsy 68

WHAT'S UP TO ALL MY FAMILY IN CHRIST :worship: :angel:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE

:angel:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

JESUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SYCKO-AZ




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 10:40 AM~11830579
> *LOVER OF MY SOUL :biggrin:*


----------



## King Daddy

ttt for Jesus


----------



## NIMSTER64

to the heavens


----------



## REPENTANCE

FOREVER!


----------



## NIMSTER64

AND EVER AMEN.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 13 2008, 12:48 AM~11847444
> *AND EVER AMEN.
> *


 I want to thank NIMSTER for showin me this topic. He has spoke some great words to me tonight- and for that most of all I THANK GOD.


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68

I would like to intoduce myself my name is Ruben "HEAVENBOUND68"This is my first post, I would like to be honest I was real hesatent to be a member of lay it low because of the wordly influence of this site has but yestarday was my first time loggin in as visitor and I came across this thread. Being a child of GOD I am carefull of what I expose myself to " EPHESIANS 5:8 FOR I WAS ONCE IN DARKNESS, BUT NOW YOU ARE LIGHT IN THE LORD. WALK AS CHILDREN OF LIGHT" And thats what I saw in this thread. JESUS SAID IF YOU ARE ASHAMED OF ME I WILL BE ASHAMED OF YOU And I saw that no one here was ashamed my LORD. I see that the lord is doing a work here :biggrin: I am a member of chevy bombs .com but on that site if you speak about religion it will be deleted so as you can guess I did not post to much :cheesy: let me tell you a littlle about myself my first car that I had was a green 49 turtlte back my brother gave it to me for christmas present when I was 16 now I'm 33 and I have owened around 13 bombs mostly fleetlines besides bombs I had a 64 and 69 impala and 79 monte juiced all around but I never had convertible so last week I traded my 47 fleetline for A 68 Convertible frame off the catch is I have to put back together the whole car is chromed but exept the body pretty much with hideaway lights I use to live my life like this :machinegun: and like that :guns:and most of the time i was like this :420: and living my life like this :loco: going to differnt varrios doing this :rant: but thanks to my lord JESUS CHRIST I live my life like this :worship: JESUS SAID I"AM THE WAY THE TRUTH AND THE LIFE NO ONE COMES TO THE FATHER EXEPT THROUGH ME" HE SAID IT AND I BELIEVE IT ..................HEAVENBOUND68


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Oct 13 2008, 02:55 PM~11850993
> *I would like to intoduce myself my name is Ruben "HEAVENBOUND68"This is my first post, I would like to be honest  I was real hesatent to be a member of lay it low because of the wordly influence of this site has but yestarday was my first time loggin in as visitor and I came across this thread. Being a child of GOD I am carefull of what I expose myself to  " EPHESIANS 5:8 FOR I WAS ONCE IN DARKNESS, BUT NOW YOU ARE LIGHT IN THE LORD. WALK AS CHILDREN OF LIGHT" And thats what I saw in this thread. JESUS SAID IF YOU ARE ASHAMED OF ME I WILL BE ASHAMED OF YOU And I saw that no one here was ashamed my LORD. I see that the lord is doing a work here  :biggrin: I am a member of chevy bombs .com but on that site if you speak about religion it will be deleted so as you can guess I did not post to much :cheesy: let  me tell you a littlle about myself my first car that I had was a green 49 turtlte back my brother gave it to me for christmas present when I was 16 now I'm 33 and I have owened around 13 bombs mostly fleetlines besides bombs I had a 64 and 69 impala and 79 monte juiced all around but I never had convertible so last week I traded my 47 fleetline for A 68 Convertible frame off the catch is I have to put back together the whole car is chromed but exept the body pretty much with hideaway lights  I use to live my life like this :machinegun: and like that :guns:and most of the time i was like this  :420: and living my life like this  :loco: going to differnt varrios doing this :rant: but thanks to my lord JESUS CHRIST I live my life like this :worship: JESUS SAID I"AM THE WAY THE TRUTH AND THE LIFE NO ONE COMES TO THE FATHER EXEPT THROUGH ME" HE SAID IT AND I BELIEVE IT ..................HEAVENBOUND68
> *


Just came back from the Super Show After Hop, and checked into this room 1st, and was very happy to see this!  Welcome HEAVENBOUND68!! I think we all have been in the same shoes as you from the street life(old ways) to even thinking about getting on Layitlow as a member. I did the very same things on both parts myself.
And the very same thing, I only became a member on LIL cuz of this Topic room :biggrin: Thanks and Glory be to God through our Lord Jesus Christ!! :angel:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Oct 13 2008, 02:55 PM~11850993
> *I would like to intoduce myself my name is Ruben "HEAVENBOUND68"This is my first post, I would like to be honest  I was real hesatent to be a member of lay it low because of the wordly influence of this site has but yestarday was my first time loggin in as visitor and I came across this thread. Being a child of GOD I am carefull of what I expose myself to  " EPHESIANS 5:8 FOR I WAS ONCE IN DARKNESS, BUT NOW YOU ARE LIGHT IN THE LORD. WALK AS CHILDREN OF LIGHT" And thats what I saw in this thread. JESUS SAID IF YOU ARE ASHAMED OF ME I WILL BE ASHAMED OF YOU And I saw that no one here was ashamed my LORD. I see that the lord is doing a work here  :biggrin: I am a member of chevy bombs .com but on that site if you speak about religion it will be deleted so as you can guess I did not post to much :cheesy: let  me tell you a littlle about myself my first car that I had was a green 49 turtlte back my brother gave it to me for christmas present when I was 16 now I'm 33 and I have owened around 13 bombs mostly fleetlines besides bombs I had a 64 and 69 impala and 79 monte juiced all around but I never had convertible so last week I traded my 47 fleetline for A 68 Convertible frame off the catch is I have to put back together the whole car is chromed but exept the body pretty much with hideaway lights  I use to live my life like this :machinegun: and like that :guns:and most of the time i was like this  :420: and living my life like this  :loco: going to differnt varrios doing this :rant: but thanks to my lord JESUS CHRIST I live my life like this :worship: JESUS SAID I"AM THE WAY THE TRUTH AND THE LIFE NO ONE COMES TO THE FATHER EXEPT THROUGH ME" HE SAID IT AND I BELIEVE IT ..................HEAVENBOUND68
> *


Welcome Brother!! Where you located at??


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Oct 13 2008, 02:55 PM~11850993
> *I would like to intoduce myself my name is Ruben "HEAVENBOUND68"This is my first post, I would like to be honest  I was real hesatent to be a member of lay it low because of the wordly influence of this site has but yestarday was my first time loggin in as visitor and I came across this thread. Being a child of GOD I am carefull of what I expose myself to  " EPHESIANS 5:8 FOR I WAS ONCE IN DARKNESS, BUT NOW YOU ARE LIGHT IN THE LORD. WALK AS CHILDREN OF LIGHT" And thats what I saw in this thread. JESUS SAID IF YOU ARE ASHAMED OF ME I WILL BE ASHAMED OF YOU And I saw that no one here was ashamed my LORD. I see that the lord is doing a work here  :biggrin: I am a member of chevy bombs .com but on that site if you speak about religion it will be deleted so as you can guess I did not post to much :cheesy: let  me tell you a littlle about myself my first car that I had was a green 49 turtlte back my brother gave it to me for christmas present when I was 16 now I'm 33 and I have owened around 13 bombs mostly fleetlines besides bombs I had a 64 and 69 impala and 79 monte juiced all around but I never had convertible so last week I traded my 47 fleetline for A 68 Convertible frame off the catch is I have to put back together the whole car is chromed but exept the body pretty much with hideaway lights  I use to live my life like this :machinegun: and like that :guns:and most of the time i was like this  :420: and living my life like this  :loco: going to differnt varrios doing this :rant: but thanks to my lord JESUS CHRIST I live my life like this :worship: JESUS SAID I"AM THE WAY THE TRUTH AND THE LIFE NO ONE COMES TO THE FATHER EXEPT THROUGH ME" HE SAID IT AND I BELIEVE IT ..................HEAVENBOUND68
> *


welcome to this topic brother :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

Welcome bro, you just described the past life of the majority of us. 2 Corinthians 5:17 This topic is a blessing to all. Big props to Al for being the vessel to be used to start this topic.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Oct 13 2008, 04:55 PM~11850993
> *I would like to intoduce myself my name is Ruben "HEAVENBOUND68"This is my first post, I would like to be honest  I was real hesatent to be a member of lay it low because of the wordly influence of this site has but yestarday was my first time loggin in as visitor and I came across this thread. Being a child of GOD I am carefull of what I expose myself to  " EPHESIANS 5:8 FOR I WAS ONCE IN DARKNESS, BUT NOW YOU ARE LIGHT IN THE LORD. WALK AS CHILDREN OF LIGHT" And thats what I saw in this thread. JESUS SAID IF YOU ARE ASHAMED OF ME I WILL BE ASHAMED OF YOU And I saw that no one here was ashamed my LORD. I see that the lord is doing a work here  :biggrin: I am a member of chevy bombs .com but on that site if you speak about religion it will be deleted so as you can guess I did not post to much :cheesy: let  me tell you a littlle about myself my first car that I had was a green 49 turtlte back my brother gave it to me for christmas present when I was 16 now I'm 33 and I have owened around 13 bombs mostly fleetlines besides bombs I had a 64 and 69 impala and 79 monte juiced all around but I never had convertible so last week I traded my 47 fleetline for A 68 Convertible frame off the catch is I have to put back together the whole car is chromed but exept the body pretty much with hideaway lights  I use to live my life like this :machinegun: and like that :guns:and most of the time i was like this  :420: and living my life like this  :loco: going to differnt varrios doing this :rant: but thanks to my lord JESUS CHRIST I live my life like this :worship: JESUS SAID I"AM THE WAY THE TRUTH AND THE LIFE NO ONE COMES TO THE FATHER EXEPT THROUGH ME" HE SAID IT AND I BELIEVE IT ..................HEAVENBOUND68
> *


welcome bro we are few but proud of our LORD GOD and theres no shame in that.God Bless.we all probably have a similar story and that is why this topic is important because we understand each other and we can mission others and speak to them about Jesus our savior.some will listen and some will bash it but that won't stop me from doing it.I still am having hard times falling into temptation but my brothers in this toipc keep me in there prayers and you can feel it when some one is praying for you.theres a peace that comes over you that is like no other.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 13 2008, 02:59 AM~11847465
> *I want to thank NIMSTER for showin me this topic. He has spoke some great words to me tonight- and for that most of all I THANK GOD.
> *


get back into church and praising Jesus homie.God will take it from there


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 14 2008, 07:36 AM~11856865
> *welcome bro we are few but proud of our LORD GOD and theres no shame in that.God Bless.we all probably have a similar story and that is why this topic is important because we understand each other and we can mission others and speak to them about Jesus our savior.some will listen and some will bash it but that won't stop me from doing it.I still am having hard times falling into temptation but my brothers in this toipc keep me in there prayers and you can feel it when some one is praying for you.theres a peace that comes over you that is like no other.
> *


X20!! I was just bashed once again Saturday but didn't see it till today. The Lord already said it would happen though over 2000 years ago; "Remember if they hate you they hated me first". But as Nim said, just keep on pushing, and as the Lord said, shake the dust off your feet before you do! -We are soldiers at war, not just people in the world _trying to make friends_ anymore. In our walk, we have to keep that in mind in order to not allow the rejection to get to us.


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68

Thank you my brothers for the kind words and a warm welcome and to answer G2G_AL ? I'm located in moreno valley so cal. but from the o.c. and to SERVANT OF CHRIST. I met you at The " GODS GLORY FUNDRAISER FOR THE BOY WITH THE HEART PROBLEM" I was with TUTU and a parking attendent for the fundraiser me and my son went and rap with you for a few min. firme tournout the gente didnt know that they were going to church all day"GOD IS GOOD" AND FEW GENTE GAVE THEIR LIVES TO CHRIST THAT DAY AND IT WAS A CAR SHOW"  and the building i fellowship at is calvary chapel of moreno valley if any of you were wondering. got a bible study tonight so i need to finish up some studies...........HEAVENBOUND68


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Oct 14 2008, 02:19 PM~11860419
> *Thank you my brothers for the kind words and a warm welcome and to answer G2G_AL ? I'm located in moreno valley so cal.  but from the o.c. and to SERVANT OF CHRIST.  I met you at The " GODS GLORY FUNDRAISER FOR THE BOY WITH THE HEART PROBLEM" I was with TUTU and a parking attendent for the fundraiser me and my son went and rap with you for a few min. firme tournout the gente didnt know that they were going to church all day"GOD IS GOOD" AND FEW GENTE GAVE THEIR LIVES TO CHRIST THAT DAY AND IT WAS A CAR SHOW"    and the building i fellowship at is calvary chapel of moreno valley if any of you were wondering.  got a bible study tonight so i need to finish up some studies...........HEAVENBOUND68
> *


yes i remember you bro,good to hear from you again brother,keep coming in to this topic ,you know how we do it ,a brother or sister needs prayer or just a word of comfort and were on it likes bee's on honey :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

TTT :biggrin: have a blessed day my brothers and sisters


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 13 2008, 12:59 AM~11847465
> *I want to thank NIMSTER for showin me this topic. He has spoke some great words to me tonight- and for that most of all I THANK GOD.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Oct 14 2008, 02:19 PM~11860419
> *Thank you my brothers for the kind words and a warm welcome and to answer G2G_AL ? I'm located in moreno valley so cal.  but from the o.c. and to SERVANT OF CHRIST.  I met you at The " GODS GLORY FUNDRAISER FOR THE BOY WITH THE HEART PROBLEM" I was with TUTU and a parking attendent for the fundraiser me and my son went and rap with you for a few min. firme tournout the gente didnt know that they were going to church all day"GOD IS GOOD" AND FEW GENTE GAVE THEIR LIVES TO CHRIST THAT DAY AND IT WAS A CAR SHOW"    and the building i fellowship at is calvary chapel of moreno valley if any of you were wondering.  got a bible study tonight so i need to finish up some studies...........HEAVENBOUND68
> *


*HERES THE PICTURES OF THAT EVENT PAGE 3 AND 4*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=427456&st=40


----------



## TOE-KNEE

ttt for our lord JESUS CHRIST...


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Oct 14 2008, 02:19 PM~11860419
> *Thank you my brothers for the kind words and a warm welcome and to answer G2G_AL ? I'm located in moreno valley so cal.  but from the o.c. and to SERVANT OF CHRIST.  I met you at The " GODS GLORY FUNDRAISER FOR THE BOY WITH THE HEART PROBLEM" I was with TUTU and a parking attendent for the fundraiser me and my son went and rap with you for a few min. firme tournout the gente didnt know that they were going to church all day"GOD IS GOOD" AND FEW GENTE GAVE THEIR LIVES TO CHRIST THAT DAY AND IT WAS A CAR SHOW"    and the building i fellowship at is calvary chapel of moreno valley if any of you were wondering.  got a bible study tonight so i need to finish up some studies...........HEAVENBOUND68
> *


A local Brother!! Hopefully we can meet one of these days, there are alot of good shows coming up... Dukes this Saturday ( I will be DJ'ng), Traffic Show Nov. 9...

Praise God for all the brothers getting together in here, I give God All the Glory for all of you!!! 

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*I Cor 15:58*</span>


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 15 2008, 08:39 PM~11874410
> *A local Brother!!  Hopefully we can meet one of these days, there are alot of good shows coming up... Dukes this Saturday ( I will be DJ'ng), Traffic Show Nov. 9...
> 
> Praise God for all the brothers getting together in here, I give God All the Glory for all of you!!!
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>I Cor 15:58</span>
> *


THEREFORE,MY BELOVED BROTHERS,BE STEADFAST,IMMOVABLE,ALWAYS ABOUNDING IN THE WORK OF THE LORD, KNOWING THAT IN THE LORD YOUR LABOR IS NOT IN VAIN.
ESV  THANKS FOR THAT MESSAGE


----------



## NIMSTER64

1 CORINTHIANS 10:13 ESV (ENGLISH STANDARD VERSION)

NO TEMPTATION HAS OVERTAKEN YOU THAT IS NOT COMMON TO MAN. GOD IS FAITHFUL,AND HE WILL NOT LET YOU BE TEMPTED BEYOND YOUR ABILITY,BUT WITH THE TEMPTATION HE WILL ALSO PROVIDE THE WAY OF ESCAPE, THAT YOU MAY BE ABLE TO ENDURE IT.........................................................................................................................................................



AMEN PRAISE THE LORD JESUS LOVES YOU. ACEPT(SP) HIM INTO YOUR HEART AS YOUR SAVIOR. THE END IS NEAR MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS WE SHOULD BE ON BENDED KNEES REPENTING.GOD FORGIVE US ALL FOR WE HAVE SINNED.WE ARE ALL SINNERS EVERYDAY.WE THINK BAD THOUGHTS WE SEE THINGS THAT ARE NOT RIGHT AND WE CHOOSE TO IGNORE THEM. WE NEED TO GET INVOLVED.

LORD I PRAY TONIGHT FOR THIS WORLD THAT IS SO CONFUSED. LORD I ASK THAT YOU FORGIVE EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOUR CHILDREN FOR THE SINS THAT WE HAVE COMITTED.LORD I ASK THAT THROUGH THIS TOPIC WE CAN TOUCH AND BRING NEW LIVES INTO YOUR KINGDOM OH LORD I PRAY LET IT BE YOUR WILL FATHER IN THE NAME OF JESUS AMEN,AMEN. :tears:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 14 2008, 07:37 AM~11856876
> *get back into church and praising Jesus homie.God will take it from there
> *


IM GONNA HOMIE- I NEED TO- and thank you for your support you show. I really look foward to the day that we are able to kic bac and talk. THANKS AGAIN


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 15 2008, 10:29 PM~11877292
> *IM GONNA HOMIE- I NEED TO- and thank you for your support you show. I really look foward to the day that we are able to kic bac and talk. THANKS AGAIN
> *


No offesnse bro, AND THIS GOES FOR YOU TOO DOUBLE-V, but to help yourself out, you might want to remove those type of statements from your signature. You are not only bringing, but keeping curses upon yourself & drawing in more negative attention.



Death and life are in the power of the tongue: and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof.

Prov 18:21 

I call heaven and earth to record this day against you, that I have set before you life and death, blessing and cursing: therefore choose life, that both thou and thy seed may live:

Deut 30:19


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:52 PM~11882501
> *No  offesnse bro, AND THIS GOES FOR YOU TOO DOUBLE-V, but to help yourself out, you might want to remove those type of statements from your signature.  You are not only bringing, but keeping curses upon yourself & drawing in more negative attention.
> Death and life are in the power of the tongue: and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof.
> 
> Prov 18:21
> 
> I call heaven and earth to record this day against you, that I have set before you life and death, blessing and cursing: therefore choose life, that both thou and thy seed may live:
> 
> Deut 30:19
> *


X2


----------



## thecandyman

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK GOD FOR THE TALENT HE HAS GIVEN ME ,EVERYTHING I OWN BELONGS TO HIM IM JUST THE MANAGER .



THE CANDYMAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Oct 16 2008, 01:22 PM~11882833
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK GOD FOR THE TALENT HE HAS GIVEN ME ,EVERYTHING I OWN BELONGS TO HIM IM JUST THE MANAGER .
> THE CANDYMAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
GOD BLESS BROTHER AND WELCOME!


----------



## King Daddy

1 thing at a time guys let God convict our hearts and it will have more meaning to us.



In reference to changing sigs.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Oct 16 2008, 08:54 PM~11888251
> *1 thing at a time guys let God convict our hearts and it will have more meaning to us.
> In reference to changing sigs.
> *


Cold turkey is the only way to not keep connections to old ways I believe. God washes away issues in our lives in an instant to show His power and love from the get go once accepting Christ. The least we could do is show the same love back, which is to do our best to be Christ like and live in maximum faith. 
-In order to allow Gods understanding and blessings to come into our lives, we have to repent turning from our old ways not attempting to justify why we need it,... and those God given things can only come in as fast as we toss out the old ways/sin we hold onto.

No disrespect intended brother.

If I'm wrong for saying these things, my apologies.


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68

> 1 thing at a time guys let God convict our hearts and it will have more meaning to us.
> EPHESIANS 5:1-8..............THEREFORE BE IMATATORS OF GOD AS DEAR CHILDREN AND WALK IN LOVE, AS CHRIST ALSO HAS LOVED US AND GIVEN HIMESELF FOR US, AN OFFERING AND A SACRIFICE TO GOD FOR A SWEET-SMELLING AROMA. BUT FORNICATION AND ALL UNCLEANNESS OR COVETOUSNES, LET IT NOT EVEN BE NAMED AMONG YOU, {AND THIS IS TO BELIEVERS NOT NON-BELIEVERS} AS IS FITTING FOR SAINTS; NEITHER FILTHINESS, NOR FOOLISH TALKING, COARSE JESTING, WHICH ARE NOT FITTING,BUT RATHER GIVING OF THANKS. FOR THIS YOU KNOW, THAT KNOW FORNICATOR, UNCLEAN PERSON, NOR COVETOUS MAN, WHO IS AN IDOLATER, HAS ANY INHERITANCE IN THE KINGDOM OF CHRIST AND GOD. LET NO ONE DECEIVE YOU WITH EMPTY WORDS, FOR BECAUSE OF THESE THINGS THE WRATH OF GOD COMES UPON THE SONS OF DISOBEDIENCE. THEREFORE DO NOT BE PARTAKERS WITH THEM. FOR YOU WERE ONCE DARKNESS, BUT NOW YOU ARE LIGHT IN THE LORD. WALK AS CHILDREN OF LIGHT. Father, i lift up my brothers that are here on this site, Father i pray that may you meet them where ever their are with you in their walk, Father may they completly surrender their hearts and lives too you, that may they know that their struggles trials and hard ships that their not alone but you are there leading us thru the power of your holy spirit Father with an understanding that are lives don't belong to us but belong to you bought out of slavery of sin with your precious blood born of the holy spirit and now you call us dear children cleansed of our sin, how awsome is our god father we praise you and love you in your sons name AMEN...............................HEAVENBOUND68


----------



## REPENTANCE

> 1 thing at a time guys let God convict our hearts and it will have more meaning to us.
> EPHESIANS 5:1-8..............THEREFORE BE IMATATORS OF GOD AS DEAR CHILDREN AND WALK IN LOVE, AS CHRIST ALSO HAS LOVED US AND GIVEN HIMESELF FOR US, AN OFFERING AND A SACRIFICE TO GOD FOR A SWEET-SMELLING AROMA. BUT FORNICATION AND ALL UNCLEANNESS OR COVETOUSNES, LET IT NOT EVEN BE NAMED AMONG YOU, {AND THIS IS TO BELIEVERS NOT NON-BELIEVERS} AS IS FITTING FOR SAINTS; NEITHER FILTHINESS, NOR FOOLISH TALKING, COARSE JESTING, WHICH ARE NOT FITTING,BUT RATHER GIVING OF THANKS. FOR THIS YOU KNOW, THAT KNOW FORNICATOR, UNCLEAN PERSON, NOR COVETOUS MAN, WHO IS AN IDOLATER, HAS ANY INHERITANCE IN THE KINGDOM OF CHRIST AND GOD. LET NO ONE DECEIVE YOU WITH EMPTY WORDS, FOR BECAUSE OF THESE THINGS THE WRATH OF GOD COMES UPON THE SONS OF DISOBEDIENCE. THEREFORE DO NOT BE PARTAKERS WITH THEM. FOR YOU WERE ONCE DARKNESS, BUT NOW YOU ARE LIGHT IN THE LORD. WALK AS CHILDREN OF LIGHT. Father, i lift up my brothers that are here on this site, Father i pray that may you meet them where ever their are with you in their walk, Father may they completly surrender their hearts and lives too you, that may they know that their struggles trials and hard ships that their not alone but you are there leading us thru the power of your holy spirit Father with an understanding that are lives don't belong to us but belong to you *bought* out of slavery of sin with your precious blood born of the holy spirit and now you call us dear children cleansed of our sin, how awsome is our god father we praise you and love you in your sons name AMEN...............................HEAVENBOUND68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN!
Click to expand...


----------



## King Daddy

No disrespect taken O. I to severed my ties to the world when I devoted my life to Christ but we all must also understand it is a growing process and everyones convictions are different. As children we repeat what we see in the world and are corretced by our parents and learn from it. My son when he was maybe three or four managed to pick up a curse word; he never heard it from me or his mom but when he said it I let him know it was bad and that it hurts me when these words are said. It has a deeper meaning and is a seed planted in good soil when done through our own convictions. Any other way and it might just be the seed in shallow soil.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Oct 18 2008, 06:44 AM~11902183
> *No disrespect taken O. I to severed my ties to the world when I devoted my life to Christ but we all must also understand it is a growing process and everyones convictions are different. As children we repeat what we see in the world and are corretced by our parents and learn from it. My son when he was maybe three or four managed to pick up a curse word; he never heard it from me or his mom but when he said it I let him know it was bad and that it hurts me when these words are said. It has a deeper meaning and is a seed planted in good soil when done through our own convictions. Any other way and it might just be the seed in shallow soil.
> *


 I feel u. I guess its just as long as we are on here and are good brothers (all of us) with each other, we should do what we've been doing and put as much info out there to help keep each other in line with the word. I mean, this actually might be there most info in the word that some of us get through out the entire week. Some of us might not be going to a Church (or going to Church at all) with a Called Shepard as the Lord said demanded so therefore are'nt even getting the true word or any work but just fruitless talk. -Evertime I get on here im blessed because more than half of the time now I see scriptures on screen and expect to see more chit chat. And i totally understand what ur saying.  It is a "walk". Agreed my brother! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:52 PM~11882501
> *No  offesnse bro, AND THIS GOES FOR YOU TOO DOUBLE-V, but to help yourself out, you might want to remove those type of statements from your signature.  You are not only bringing, but keeping curses upon yourself & drawing in more negative attention.
> Death and life are in the power of the tongue: and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof.
> 
> Prov 18:21
> 
> I call heaven and earth to record this day against you, that I have set before you life and death, blessing and cursing: therefore choose life, that both thou and thy seed may live:
> 
> Deut 30:19
> *


So you are sayin that my signature is bad cause I curse in it?? can you explain more in depth please


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 18 2008, 11:35 AM~11903453
> *So you are sayin that my signature is bad cause I curse in it?? can you explain more in depth please
> *


Yes exactly that. Curse words are exactly what they are called. The world washes out the real true meaning to all things to make everyone blind to whats important in life(what God has told us). Every curse (not cuss) word told to someone, same as read, is a curse you put upon each persons life. Thats what I showed you those verses for to show what God meant when he said it. He gave us all the power of blessings and cursings to do not only in our own lifes, but upon others also. -The saying "what goes around comes around", was stolen from the Bible as %100 of every other saying that is of true effect in life was. It is "Do onto others as you would have them do unto you". Matthew 7:12
& Luke 6:31 -The verses i last put out to you before showed that God says in the power he gave us came a great resposibility, being we have so much power sitting on the tips of our tounges. Blessings & cursings. -What alot of people have lost from their lives through living under the curse of disobedience, is the actual belief altogether in what God says. Our biggest loss all together. Because rather we believe what God says or not, does not cause what He says to be any smaller an effect as the moment He said it. So when you curse or bless someone else, you also do it to yourself in return. The Buddhist for example stole that from the Bible and created their whole religion around that one verse as all other religions have always done. (Taking a verse out of the Bible they "liked" and running with it.) -Everything in life is spiritual, there are Angels and Demons all around, and the powers you keep around yourself are a choice God gives us all. If you speak evil, you will have a bad life, speak Holy and good will be with you.
-We make fun of corny rich people in the way they speak and how they act, buts its because their parents didn't stray from Gods commands that they are blessed.
-Now look at all of the people in ghetto's/hoods and 3rd world countries. Those are curses passed down through their bloodline that God called "heathens". Im mainly "Black" so I lived as one of the worst cursed living on earth., so I speak from Grand Experience! -But Jesus Christs blood is what gave us the power to break those curses. Never forget that brother. "Cleanliness is next to Godliness"... hmm yea, you get the point. Keep yourself acceptable to God, covered being cleaned by the blood of Christ & live Holy only=CLEAN!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> 1 thing at a time guys let God convict our hearts and it will have more meaning to us.
> EPHESIANS 5:1-8..............THEREFORE BE IMATATORS OF GOD AS DEAR CHILDREN AND WALK IN LOVE, AS CHRIST ALSO HAS LOVED US AND GIVEN HIMESELF FOR US, AN OFFERING AND A SACRIFICE TO GOD FOR A SWEET-SMELLING AROMA. BUT FORNICATION AND ALL UNCLEANNESS OR COVETOUSNES, LET IT NOT EVEN BE NAMED AMONG YOU, {AND THIS IS TO BELIEVERS NOT NON-BELIEVERS} AS IS FITTING FOR SAINTS; NEITHER FILTHINESS, NOR FOOLISH TALKING, COARSE JESTING, WHICH ARE NOT FITTING,BUT RATHER GIVING OF THANKS. FOR THIS YOU KNOW, THAT KNOW FORNICATOR, UNCLEAN PERSON, NOR COVETOUS MAN, WHO IS AN IDOLATER, HAS ANY INHERITANCE IN THE KINGDOM OF CHRIST AND GOD. LET NO ONE DECEIVE YOU WITH EMPTY WORDS, FOR BECAUSE OF THESE THINGS THE WRATH OF GOD COMES UPON THE SONS OF DISOBEDIENCE. THEREFORE DO NOT BE PARTAKERS WITH THEM. FOR YOU WERE ONCE DARKNESS, BUT NOW YOU ARE LIGHT IN THE LORD. WALK AS CHILDREN OF LIGHT.
> 
> SWIPH
> Thats why he posted that brother. Read your Bible everyday bro. All though out all of our lives we are commanded to not be conformed to the world we lived in, but transformed away from it. Read it until you get it. The more you seek Gods heart which is in Christ, the more the Holy Spirit will show you His plan He has ordained for you since the beggining of time :biggrin:
> :angel: :angel:
Click to expand...


----------



## REPENTANCE

Oh where aremy brothers and sisters!?  Come back family, unite the spirit!! Love you guys & gals, GOD Bless in JESUS CHRIST'S Name, AMEN! :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

AMEN


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68

Whats up my brothers and sisters, peace to all in my lord JESUS CHRIST. i'm just going to throw this out there about temptations or about being tempted for we all go thru this in our daily life and our walk with the lord, when i got saved 6 yrs ago their was many ?'s that i had, i think the 1 thing that i did know and some what understand that i was forgiving of my sins not for what i did but what jesus did on that cross, giving his own life so that i can have life thru his blood that cleansed me of my sin apart from this i did not have a clue of what a christian life consisted of coming from a back round of drugs and gangs from the age of 13....... i was shot several times when i was 27 and what i thought was the worst part of my life a 1 1/2 yr. recovery tourned out to be the best part of my life the lord had his hand upon my life and i didnt know it at that time but the lord put me in a position were i could not go any where or do anything the lord broke me down at this time "let me remind you that i did not know 1 single individual may it have been friends nor familia that knew JESUS at that time" i did not own a bible nor did i ever read 1, i cried out to him constantly to the point were i was giving up on myself on GOD and my wife and 4 children at that time. let me share something with you i bare witness to the word of god of his love and his faithfulness to us who call on his name, when god healed me physicaly 1st he broke me so i could be comepletly dependant upon him in every area in my life, and thats were we need to be my brothers comepletly DEPENDENT upon our lord JESUS CHRIST the story would have sounded good if thats were it ended but it didn't even start yet my brothers because my first time i left my house i put myself in front of temptation and this is what the lord gave me....... JAMES 1:13-16 LET NO ONE SAY WHEN HE IS TEMPTED,"IAM TEMPTED BY GOD" ;FOR GOD CANNOT BE TEMPTED BY EVIL, NOR DOES HE HIMSELF TEMPT ANYONE. BUT EACH ONE IS TEMPTED WHEN HE IS DRAWN AWAY BY HIS OWN DESIRES AND INTICED. THEN, WHEN DESIRE HAS CONCEIVED, IT GIVES BIRTH TO SIN;AND SIN WHEN IT IS FULL GROWN, BRINGS FORTH DEATH. DO NOT BE DECEIVED, MY BELOVED BRETHREN. we see over and over and over again in the scriptures "do not be deceived" so ask yourself are you living your life like it still belongs to you? are you making your own decisions in life ? are you still sitting in the driver seat of life?, and if you are, you are decieved. i'm not trying to offend any of you but just speaking truth............................HEAVENBOUND68


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Oct 20 2008, 07:21 PM~11923891
> *Whats up my brothers and sisters, peace to all in my lord JESUS CHRIST. i'm just going to throw this out there about temptations or about being tempted for we all go thru this in our daily life and our walk with the lord, when i got saved 6 yrs ago their was many ?'s that i had, i think the 1 thing that i did know and some what understand that i was forgiving of my sins not for what i did but what jesus did on that cross, giving his own life so that  i can have life thru his blood that cleansed me of my sin apart from this i did not have a clue of what a christian life consisted of coming from a back round of drugs and gangs from the age of 13....... i was shot several times when i was 27 and what i thought was the worst part of my life a 1 1/2 yr. recovery  tourned out to be the best part of my life the lord had his hand upon my life and i didnt know it at that time but the lord put me in a position were i could not go any where or do anything the lord broke me down at this time "let me remind you that  i did not know 1 single individual may it have been friends nor familia that knew JESUS at that time" i did not own a bible nor did i ever read 1, i cried out to him constantly to the point were  i was giving up on myself  on GOD and my wife and 4 children at that time. let me share something with you i bare witness to the word of god of his love and his faithfulness to us who call on his name,  when god healed me physicaly 1st he broke me so i could be comepletly dependant upon him in every area in my life, and thats were we need to be my brothers comepletly DEPENDENT upon our lord JESUS CHRIST the story would have sounded good if thats were it ended but it didn't even start yet my brothers because my first time i left my house i put myself in front of temptation and this is what the lord gave me....... JAMES 1:13-16  LET NO ONE SAY WHEN HE IS TEMPTED,"IAM TEMPTED BY GOD" ;FOR GOD CANNOT BE TEMPTED BY EVIL, NOR DOES HE HIMSELF TEMPT ANYONE. BUT EACH ONE IS TEMPTED WHEN HE IS DRAWN AWAY BY HIS OWN DESIRES AND INTICED. THEN, WHEN DESIRE HAS CONCEIVED, IT GIVES BIRTH TO SIN;AND SIN WHEN IT IS FULL GROWN, BRINGS FORTH DEATH.  DO NOT BE DECEIVED, MY BELOVED BRETHREN.            we see over and over  and over again in the scriptures "do not be deceived" so ask yourself are you living your life like it still belongs to you? are you making your own decisions in life ?  are you still sitting in the driver seat of life?, and if you are, you are decieved.    i'm not trying to offend any of you but just speaking truth............................HEAVENBOUND68
> *


OMG brother that was all so thick! That is SO heavy. Almost brought to tears and have a lump in my throat. The Father has been bringing that back to my attention since Sunday everyday through my music and now here.  Im not sad, its just the weight felt from it all. Im so happy God still speaks o me and lets me know in different ways were He wants me to get right for Him... thats love. I ask God to bless you all that come in here because God's righteous aim for His own heart and now we are and ADMIT OUTLOUD we are sick and need Him to heal us. And hear fore we can come together in Jesus name and speak of Him. God bless all of you family. I love you with the spirit of Christ. Thank you for your post Heavenbound68. And you Are Heavenbound! :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Those verse have been going through my mind since Sunday because since that day, i plead out to God to help my spirit be quenched my His to remove the flame burning in my body over the issue I've been having with being too far from Him as I used to be closer in the beggining. Its sad to me to not be where i was in Him. After i plead with all my heart, and right after Church the trials began again right away with the temptations that satan brought around me and all day long today also I had to keep fighting. I obviously need to be in my word more often to be ready with the full armour of God as Paul said we are supposed to be.

-I ask that everyone that comes in this room please do it more often because it Is hard to be on LiL and not be hit by satan. I need more family in here personally.
I say again, i love you guys. God bless you all.

-Otis


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 21 2008, 02:01 AM~11926623
> *Those verse have been going through my mind since Sunday because since that day, i plead out to God to help my spirit be quenched my His to remove the flame burning in my body over the issue I've been having with being too far from Him as I used to be closer in the beggining. Its sad to me to not be where i was in Him.  After i plead with all my heart, and right after Church the trials began again right away with the temptations that satan brought around me and all day long today also I had to keep fighting.    I obviously need to be in my word more often to be ready with the full armour of God as Paul said we are supposed to be.
> 
> -I ask that everyone that comes in this room please do it more often because it Is hard to be on LiL and not be hit by satan.  I need more family in here personally.
> I say again, i love you guys.  God bless you all.
> 
> -Otis
> *


We are here brother Otis. I know what you are saying and we all must fight. Like iron sharpens iron brother. Good word from heavenbound68. What is better is that we all follow through, I have heard many people after sermons and speeches say "wow that's a good word", but they never apply it to their lives. We MUST be an encouragement to each other.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Oct 21 2008, 05:41 AM~11927216
> *We are here brother Otis. I know what you are saying and we all must fight. Like iron sharpens iron brother. Good word from heavenbound68. What is better is that we all follow through, I have heard many people after sermons and speeches say "wow that's a good word", but they never apply it to their lives. We MUST be an encouragement to each other.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PEREZJ

WHAT IT DO MY PEOPLE BACK IN HERE AGAIN,WELL BEEN A WHILE I GLAD TO SEE THERE STILL SOME BROTHER IN CHRIST STILL CHECKING IN BUT ANY WAYS JUST WANTED TO SAY GOD BLESS TO ALL AND WILL BE CHECKING IN MORE OFTEN SO LATERZZZZ IM OUT BUT NOT FOR LONG JULIO PEREZ REPENTANCE C.C FROM FLORIDA AND GOING STRONG.. :roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## King Daddy

welcome back bro.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Oct 22 2008, 01:36 PM~11941534
> *WHAT IT DO MY PEOPLE BACK IN HERE AGAIN,WELL BEEN A WHILE I GLAD TO SEE THERE STILL SOME BROTHER IN CHRIST STILL CHECKING IN BUT ANY WAYS JUST WANTED TO SAY GOD BLESS TO ALL AND WILL BE CHECKING IN MORE OFTEN SO LATERZZZZ  IM OUT BUT NOT FOR LONG    JULIO PEREZ    REPENTANCE C.C FROM FLORIDA AND GOING  STRONG..  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Oct 22 2008, 03:17 PM~11942535
> *welcome back bro.
> *


Wuts up brotha KD! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## King Daddy

WHATS up Bro. tag


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## steeko

Holla from downunder.

Post up some pics of your Christian car club plaques


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 23 2008, 12:48 AM~11948872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: Smooooooth :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by steeko_@Oct 23 2008, 03:49 AM~11949118
> *Holla from downunder.
> 
> Post up some pics of your Christian car club plaques
> *


Still un-cut!


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Oct 22 2008, 06:17 PM~11942535
> *welcome back bro.
> *


GLAD TO BE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:23 PM~11942610
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


HE HE


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 23 2008, 12:33 PM~11950834
> *Still un-cut!
> *


SOON SOON SOON GOT TO BE PATIENCE


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 23 2008, 03:48 AM~11948872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


HA HA GOOD ONE LIKE IT LIKE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 23 2008, 12:29 AM~11948562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THIS. I'LL NEED TO FIND SOMEBODY TO AIRBRUSH IT ON MY HOOD..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Oct 23 2008, 01:52 PM~11953692
> *SOON SOON SOON GOT TO BE PATIENCE
> *


awww, the day your on i was gone!  Did you get yours yet??


----------



## FORGIVEN

Makes you think twice............

There was a blind girl who hated herself because she was blind. She hated everyone, except her loving boyfriend. 
He was always there for her. She told her boyfriend, 'If I could only see the world, I will
marry you.'

One day, someone donated a pair of eyes to her. When the bandages came off, she was able to see everything, including her boyfriend.

He asked her,'Now that you can see the world, will you marry me?'

The girl looked at her boyfriend and saw that he was blind. The sight of his closed eyelids shocked her. She hadn't expected that. The thought of
looking at them the rest of her life led her to refuse to marry him.

Her boyfriend left in tears and days later wrote a note to her saying:
'Take good care of your eyes, my dear, for before they were yours, they were mine.'

This is how the human brain often works when our status changes. Only a very few remember what life was like before, and who was always by their side in the most painful situations.

Life Is a Gift

Today before you say an unkind word - Think of someone who can't speak.

Before you complain about the taste of your food - Think of someone who has nothing to eat.

Before you complain about your husband or wife - Think of someone who's crying out to GOD for a companion.

Today before you complain about life - Think of someone who went too early to heaven.

Before you complain about your children - Think of someone who desires children but they're barren.

Before you argue about your dirty house someone didn't clean or sweep - Think of the people who are living in the streets.

Before whining about the distance you drive Think of someone who walks the same distance with their feet.

And when you are tired and complain about your job - Think of the unemployed, the disabled, and those who wish they had your job.

But before you think of pointing the finger or condemning another - Remember that not one of us is without sin.

And when depressing thoughts seem to get you down - Put a smile on your face and think: you're alive and still around.


I PRAY THIS MOVES AROUND
THE ENTIRE UNIVERSE...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 25 2008, 11:08 AM~11970675
> *Makes you think twice............
> 
> There was a blind girl who hated herself because she was blind. She hated everyone, except her loving boyfriend.
> He was always there for her. She told her boyfriend, 'If I could only see the world, I will
> marry you.'
> 
> One day, someone donated a pair of eyes to her. When the bandages came off, she was able to see everything, including her boyfriend.
> 
> He asked her,'Now that you can see the world, will you marry me?'
> 
> The girl looked at her boyfriend and saw that he was blind. The sight of his closed eyelids shocked her. She hadn't expected that. The thought of
> looking at them the rest of her life led her to refuse to marry him.
> 
> Her boyfriend left in tears and days later wrote a note to her saying:
> 'Take good care of your eyes, my dear, for before they were yours, they were mine.'
> 
> This is how the human brain often works when our status changes. Only a very few remember what life was like before, and who was always by their side in the most painful situations.
> 
> Life Is a Gift
> 
> Today before you say an unkind word - Think of someone who can't speak.
> 
> Before you complain about the taste of your food - Think of someone who has nothing to eat.
> 
> Before you complain about your husband or wife - Think of someone who's crying out to GOD for a companion.
> 
> Today before you complain about life - Think of someone who went too early to heaven.
> 
> Before you complain about your children - Think of someone who desires  children but they're barren.
> 
> Before you argue about your dirty house someone didn't clean or sweep - Think of the people who are living in the streets.
> 
> Before whining about the distance you drive Think of someone who walks the same distance with their feet.
> 
> And when you are tired and complain about your job - Think of the unemployed, the disabled, and those who wish they had your job.
> 
> But before you think of pointing the finger or condemning another - Remember that not one of us is without sin.
> 
> And when depressing thoughts seem to get you down - Put a smile on your face and think: you're alive and still around.
> I PRAY THIS MOVES AROUND
> THE ENTIRE UNIVERSE...
> *


THATS A GREAT WAY 2LET PEOPLE KNOW. DONT TAKE LIFE 4 GRANTED. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 25 2008, 01:08 PM~11970675
> *Makes you think twice............
> 
> There was a blind girl who hated herself because she was blind. She hated everyone, except her loving boyfriend.
> He was always there for her. She told her boyfriend, 'If I could only see the world, I will
> marry you.'
> 
> One day, someone donated a pair of eyes to her. When the bandages came off, she was able to see everything, including her boyfriend.
> 
> He asked her,'Now that you can see the world, will you marry me?'
> 
> The girl looked at her boyfriend and saw that he was blind. The sight of his closed eyelids shocked her. She hadn't expected that. The thought of
> looking at them the rest of her life led her to refuse to marry him.
> 
> Her boyfriend left in tears and days later wrote a note to her saying:
> 'Take good care of your eyes, my dear, for before they were yours, they were mine.'
> 
> This is how the human brain often works when our status changes. Only a very few remember what life was like before, and who was always by their side in the most painful situations.
> 
> Life Is a Gift
> 
> Today before you say an unkind word - Think of someone who can't speak.
> 
> Before you complain about the taste of your food - Think of someone who has nothing to eat.
> 
> Before you complain about your husband or wife - Think of someone who's crying out to GOD for a companion.
> 
> Today before you complain about life - Think of someone who went too early to heaven.
> 
> Before you complain about your children - Think of someone who desires  children but they're barren.
> 
> Before you argue about your dirty house someone didn't clean or sweep - Think of the people who are living in the streets.
> 
> Before whining about the distance you drive Think of someone who walks the same distance with their feet.
> 
> And when you are tired and complain about your job - Think of the unemployed, the disabled, and those who wish they had your job.
> 
> But before you think of pointing the finger or condemning another - Remember that not one of us is without sin.
> 
> And when depressing thoughts seem to get you down - Put a smile on your face and think: you're alive and still around.
> I PRAY THIS MOVES AROUND
> THE ENTIRE UNIVERSE...
> *



nice...


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE+Oct 25 2008, 12:25 PM~11970776-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 25 2008, 12:21 PM~11970758
> *THATS A GREAT WAY 2LET PEOPLE KNOW. DONT TAKE LIFE 4 GRANTED. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


OUR LORD IS MOVING PEOPLE, RIGHT NOW ITS TIME TO REPENT AND LIVE FOR HIM. HIS THE ONLY WAY TO ETERNITY I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THEIR


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 25 2008, 02:39 PM~11970851
> *
> OUR LORD IS MOVING PEOPLE, RIGHT NOW ITS TIME TO REPENT AND LIVE FOR HIM. HIS THE ONLY WAY TO ETERNITY I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THEIR
> *


I HEAVEN WE'LL MEET CAUSE I KNOW I'LL BE THERE AND NOT A SECOND LATE/.. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Oct 26 2008, 08:46 AM~11975314
> *I HEAVEN WE'LL MEET CAUSE I KNOW  I'LL BE THERE AND NOT A SECOND LATE/.. :biggrin:
> *


CAUGHT'CHA! BUT I GOTTA RUN TO SET UP CHURCH!


----------



## PEREZJ

ITS SUDAY DONT BE LATE FOR CHURCH TODAY GOD BLESS TO ALL HAVE THE REST OF THE WEEKEND SAFE LATERZZZ ///.,( REPENTANCE C.C OF FLORIDA SIGHING OFF)../// :roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao: :wave: :around: :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 26 2008, 11:50 AM~11975320
> *CAUGHT'CHA!  BUT I GOTTA RUN TO SET UP CHURCH!
> *


WHATS UP BROTHA YEAH ,,,,YEAH YOU BETTER RUN GOTTA DO WHAT YOU DO BEST ..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Oct 26 2008, 08:53 AM~11975326
> *
> WHATS UP BROTHA YEAH ,,,,YEAH YOU BETTER RUN GOTTA DO WHAT YOU DO BEST ..
> *


Yep yep, for DADA! :cheesy: :biggrin: God bless you JP, good to see you again. Ill get at u later. Take care brother :angel: -REPENTANCE, LAS VEGAS-


----------



## REPENTANCE

Hello everyone. Just wanted to say God bless you all and have a good night and week. I hope all is well, and ask you all keep my family and self in prayers. Thanks. :angel:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 26 2008, 10:40 PM~11981241
> *Hello everyone.  Just wanted to say God bless you all and have a good night and week. I hope all is well, and ask you all keep my family and self in prayers. Thanks.  :angel:
> *


WE WILL KEEP YOU AND YOUR FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS MY BROTHER FOR YOUR NEED ,


----------



## Guest

first of all whats up 2 all my brothers in Christ.
I posted a while back in this topic to introduce myself, now this is my second post in this topic.

I got some questions for those of you who are firmly rooted in the Word and in Christ.

I am a Christian, but I find myself messing up with the some of the same sins I did in the past and I'm sick of myself. I confess my sins to Jesus and ask Him to change me. What is it that Im doing wrong? Why havnt I changed for good once I was saved? Jus feel like im trying and trying but nuthing.

Any advice u guys could give is great. And please point me to some verses if u can. Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ixtlizolotl_@Oct 27 2008, 05:28 PM~11987808
> *first of all whats up 2 all my brothers in Christ.
> I posted a while back in this topic to introduce myself, now this is my second post in this topic.
> 
> I got some questions for those of you who are firmly rooted in the Word and in Christ.
> 
> I am a Christian, but I find myself messing up with the some of the same sins I did in the past and I'm sick of myself. I confess my sins to Jesus and ask Him to change me. What is it that Im doing wrong? Why havnt I changed for good once I was saved? Jus feel like im trying and trying but nuthing.
> 
> Any advice u guys could give is great. And please point me to some verses if u can. Thanks and God Bless.
> *


WELCOME TO THE TOPIC BROTHER ,WE ALL STRUGLE WITH THE FLESH EVERYDAY,BUT WE MUST STAY STRONG 
MATTHEW 26
41 Keep watch and pray, so that you will not give in to temptation. For the spirit is willing, but the body is weak!”


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by ixtlizolotl_@Oct 27 2008, 06:28 PM~11987808
> *first of all whats up 2 all my brothers in Christ.
> I posted a while back in this topic to introduce myself, now this is my second post in this topic.
> 
> I got some questions for those of you who are firmly rooted in the Word and in Christ.
> 
> I am a Christian, but I find myself messing up with the some of the same sins I did in the past and I'm sick of myself. I confess my sins to Jesus and ask Him to change me. What is it that Im doing wrong? Why havnt I changed for good once I was saved? Jus feel like im trying and trying but nuthing.
> 
> Any advice u guys could give is great. And please point me to some verses if u can. Thanks and God Bless.
> *


WE ALL STUMBLE IN ARE WALK. ALWAYS STUMBLE FOWARD.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ixtlizolotl_@Oct 27 2008, 05:28 PM~11987808
> *first of all whats up 2 all my brothers in Christ.
> I posted a while back in this topic to introduce myself, now this is my second post in this topic.
> 
> I got some questions for those of you who are firmly rooted in the Word and in Christ.
> 
> I am a Christian, but I find myself messing up with the some of the same sins I did in the past and I'm sick of myself. I confess my sins to Jesus and ask Him to change me. What is it that Im doing wrong? Why havnt I changed for good once I was saved? Jus feel like im trying and trying but nuthing.
> 
> Any advice u guys could give is great. And please point me to some verses if u can. Thanks and God Bless.
> *


We will never be perfect even as saved. This was the exact purpose Christ had to die for us, for God only excepts perfection. He is not faulty in anyway, as His son Jesus Christ came and was. This is why its important to read the old testament and not forget it. It will show from beginning to end what type of God we have and the only one that always was. The God of Abraham Isaac and Jacob is a God of sacrifice, which the blood of bulls and goats would not be enough to save all man kind. So there was Christ, the One who showed us what Real True Love is.... *Sacrifice. Abraham took his son Isaac to be sacrificed because its Gods way of redemption. Innocence must go back to Him for redemption through payment by blood (The life is in the blood *Old Testament Leviticus). But since men fall and will always being in the flesh, it was never possible any man could save himself through works. (All other religions believe so, but this is false because they chose on their own to turn from the truth and create their own God ripping off 90% of the Holy Bible.) -This is the importance of Jesus shed blood. And why you must keep what He did in mind for you and the price paid, through His love for you. And above all, keep your faith in it. -Christs sacrifice on the cross was the most powerful event ever to take place in the time of man and it always will be. His blood covers your sin and ours (believers) past present and future. 
Repent Hard and forgive yourself because He already forgave you... but in doing so remember that in repenting you TURN ON your sin. Sinning is spiritual and is THEE enemy of God, so dont agree with it. Turn from it and move forward holding no self grudge. For that spirit is NOT of the Lord. Sin is the curse we are forced to live with to the disobedience of Adam eating from the forbidden tree, and it is the curse that gave place to spirit of Satan. But God made the way around it... living in Christ, not forsaking going to Church, and grounding yourself in the word.

Sorry i cant pull out all of the scriptures at the moment, but i have to put my kids to bed and check on the wife. God bless you bro. We are all going through it all the time. Dont beat yourself up, and dont let Satan do it anymore either. Go to Bible studies and keep the Holy spirit on you. Less time with the world and more time with your church. AND STAY IN PRAYER!! DAY IN AND DAY OUT!!
:thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

-Otis


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 25 2008, 11:08 AM~11970675
> *Makes you think twice............
> 
> There was a blind girl who hated herself because she was blind. She hated everyone, except her loving boyfriend.
> He was always there for her. She told her boyfriend, 'If I could only see the world, I will
> marry you.'
> 
> One day, someone donated a pair of eyes to her. When the bandages came off, she was able to see everything, including her boyfriend.
> 
> He asked her,'Now that you can see the world, will you marry me?'
> 
> The girl looked at her boyfriend and saw that he was blind. The sight of his closed eyelids shocked her. She hadn't expected that. The thought of
> looking at them the rest of her life led her to refuse to marry him.
> 
> Her boyfriend left in tears and days later wrote a note to her saying:
> 'Take good care of your eyes, my dear, for before they were yours, they were mine.'
> 
> This is how the human brain often works when our status changes. Only a very few remember what life was like before, and who was always by their side in the most painful situations.
> 
> Life Is a Gift
> 
> Today before you say an unkind word - Think of someone who can't speak.
> 
> Before you complain about the taste of your food - Think of someone who has nothing to eat.
> 
> Before you complain about your husband or wife - Think of someone who's crying out to GOD for a companion.
> 
> Today before you complain about life - Think of someone who went too early to heaven.
> 
> Before you complain about your children - Think of someone who desires  children but they're barren.
> 
> Before you argue about your dirty house someone didn't clean or sweep - Think of the people who are living in the streets.
> 
> Before whining about the distance you drive Think of someone who walks the same distance with their feet.
> 
> And when you are tired and complain about your job - Think of the unemployed, the disabled, and those who wish they had your job.
> 
> But before you think of pointing the finger or condemning another - Remember that not one of us is without sin.
> 
> And when depressing thoughts seem to get you down - Put a smile on your face and think: you're alive and still around.
> I PRAY THIS MOVES AROUND
> THE ENTIRE UNIVERSE...
> *


THIS WAS ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE TO ME. This had to be one of the most realist things Ive read in a long time. THANK YOU FOR SHARING THIS..



and to REPENTANCE-- I actualy changed my Signature before I read this so you know....


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by ixtlizolotl_@Oct 27 2008, 07:28 PM~11987808
> *first of all whats up 2 all my brothers in Christ.
> I posted a while back in this topic to introduce myself, now this is my second post in this topic.
> 
> I got some questions for those of you who are firmly rooted in the Word and in Christ.
> 
> I am a Christian, but I find myself messing up with the some of the same sins I did in the past and I'm sick of myself. I confess my sins to Jesus and ask Him to change me. What is it that Im doing wrong? Why havnt I changed for good once I was saved? Jus feel like im trying and trying but nuthing.
> 
> Any advice u guys could give is great. And please point me to some verses if u can. Thanks and God Bless.
> *


anytime i feel like im struggling i watch this video..  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyheJ480LYA


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 27 2008, 11:03 PM~11991751
> *THIS WAS ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE TO ME. This had to be one of the most realist things Ive read in a long time.  THANK YOU FOR SHARING THIS..
> and to REPENTANCE-- I actualy changed my Signature before I read this so you know....
> *


oh cool brother, God bless you! :cheesy: And He will! Stay in here more often than the rest of the rooms man. I see Satan on your back moving through others to mess with your spirit in the other rooms. He's on all of our backs on here being we have the truth, and he easily takes it off of lowriding and turns the subject around to something negative. Gotta watch out for it man. Take it easy brother  :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

http://www.godtube.com/searchv3.php?search...arch_type=video


----------



## REPENTANCE

1Peter 1:25

24:For all flesh is as grass, and all the glory of man as the flower of grass. The grass withereth, and the flower thereof falleth away:

25:But the word of the Lord endureth for ever. And this is the word which by the gospel is preached unto you.


:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :worship: :worship: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Jesus Christ; the sin slayer!


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:38 AM~11993698
> *oh cool brother, God bless you!  :cheesy:  And He will!  Stay in here more often than the rest of the rooms man. I see Satan on your back moving through others to mess with your spirit in the other rooms.  He's on all of our backs on here being we have the truth, and he easily takes it off of lowriding and turns the subject around to something negative.  Gotta watch out for it man.  Take it easy brother   :angel:
> *


WHat do you mean- what rooms??


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 10:31 AM~11994821
> *WHat do you mean- what rooms??
> *


Well like the one about lowrider magazine.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 28 2008, 10:40 AM~11994883
> *Well like the one about  lowrider magazine.
> *


I thought I stayied pretty calm in there- besides a few curse words- is that what you are talkin about-- casue HONESTLY- Ive been tryin to do better about it since readin what you posted to me.. I still try and get my point across- but I do try without those words- its still hard for me sometimes...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 10:46 AM~11994945
> *I thought I stayied pretty calm in there- besides a few curse words- is that what you are talkin about-- casue HONESTLY- Ive been tryin to do better about it since readin what you posted to me.. I still try and get my point across- but I do try without those words- its still hard for me sometimes...
> *


Its all good brother. Your walking the walk. Thats what God is looking for, the intentions of your heart. You can be you and get your point across, only have to forsake the old self and put on the new man in doing so.For we as Christians representing the one true God in Christ have a resposibility. Being examples.
EPHESIANS 4: 17-32
17This I say therefore, and testify in the Lord, that ye henceforth walk not as other Gentiles walk, in the vanity of their mind,

18Having the understanding darkened, being alienated from the life of God through the ignorance that is in them, because of the blindness of their heart:

19Who being past feeling have given themselves over unto lasciviousness, to work all uncleanness with greediness.

20But ye have not so learned Christ;

21If so be that ye have heard him, and have been taught by him, as the truth is in Jesus:

22That ye put off concerning the former conversation the old man, which is corrupt according to the deceitful lusts;

23And be renewed in the spirit of your mind;

24And that ye put on the new man, which after God is created in righteousness and true holiness.

25Wherefore putting away lying, speak every man truth with his neighbour: for we are members one of another.

26Be ye angry, and sin not: let not the sun go down upon your wrath:

27Neither give place to the devil. 

29Let no corrupt communication proceed out of your mouth, but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers.

30And grieve not the holy Spirit of God, whereby ye are sealed unto the day of redemption.

31Let all bitterness, and wrath, and anger, and clamour, and evil speaking, be put away from you, with all malice:

32And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 28 2008, 11:30 AM~11995287
> *Its all good brother. Your walking the walk.  Thats what God is looking for, the intentions of your heart. You can be you and get your point across, only have to forsake the old self and put on the new man in doing so.For we as Christians representing the one true God in Christ have a resposibility. Being examples.
> EPHESIANS 4: 17-32
> 17This I say therefore, and testify in the Lord, that ye henceforth walk not as other Gentiles walk, in the vanity of their mind,
> 
> 18Having the understanding darkened, being alienated from the life of God through the ignorance that is in them, because of the blindness of their heart:
> 
> 19Who being past feeling have given themselves over unto lasciviousness, to work all uncleanness with greediness.
> 
> 20But ye have not so learned Christ;
> 
> 21If so be that ye have heard him, and have been taught by him, as the truth is in Jesus:
> 
> 22That ye put off concerning the former conversation the old man, which is corrupt according to the deceitful lusts;
> 
> 23And be renewed in the spirit of your mind;
> 
> 24And that ye put on the new man, which after God is created in righteousness and true holiness.
> 
> 25Wherefore putting away lying, speak every man truth with his neighbour: for we are members one of another.
> 
> 26Be ye angry, and sin not: let not the sun go down upon your wrath:
> 
> 27Neither give place to the devil.
> 
> 29Let no corrupt communication proceed out of your mouth, but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers.
> 
> 30And grieve not the holy Spirit of God, whereby ye are sealed unto the day of redemption.
> 
> 31Let all bitterness, and wrath, and anger, and clamour, and evil speaking, be put away from you, with all malice:
> 
> 32And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.
> *


IM PROBABLY GONNA HAVE TO READ THIS ABOUT 10 or 20 times-- but I willl..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 11:34 AM~11995312
> *IM PROBABLY GONNA HAVE TO READ THIS ABOUT 10 or 20 times-- but I willl..
> *


Thats why it had to be written in a book, cuz we all need to! :biggrin: Could you imagine if his word was only known by word of mouth? Well, thats why we all need to be thankful we are in America and its still in Gods hands while we defend Israel and dont remove God from our governments or anything else. You see how schools are now since they removed God from them. "Change" Says Barack Hussien Obama. Its his slogan. -Thats the change he's moving towards. Know your enemy. Muslims hate Israel, they hate us. Us=U.S. People need to wake up and learn that Muslims are allowed to lie in order to accomplish their goal, which is to turn the world Muslim by force at any cost as written in the Koran. Including lying that they are Christian!
-Put him in office and the change wont be anything anyone ever expected or would ever have hoped for.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FCNKwHRCQM 
CHRISTIAN!?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep2u4xvYhjw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kdWN5WllGc&feature=related
CHRISTIAN!??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYRpIf2F9NA&feature=related

And just like the Bible says, he's got "the world" (untaught) believing he is our savior. :nosad: 
The untaught dont know the signs we are all supposed to be looking out for.
Instead of embracing the Lord being ready, they are embracing a lie/man.


----------



## PEREZJ

WHAT IT DO WHAT IT DO PEOPLES GOD BLESS TO ALL..,.,, MAN OTIS SEE YOU DECIPLEING ALL OVER THE PLACE I WOULD LIKE TO BE IN HERE MORE OFFEN BUT BEEN PRETTY BUSY WITH LIFE AND ALL KEEP IT GOING THOUGH STAY STRONG IN FAITH HOLY ONLY BROTHA..


----------



## PEREZJ

HERE SOMW PICS I GOT ..THIS IS A PICK NIC THAT WE HAD THIS SUDAY THAT PASSED WELL POST SOME MORE UP IN A LITTLE BIT..


----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ

JUST SOME HOPPERS IN THE AREA..NICE


----------



## PEREZJ

SIGNING OFF FOR THE TILL THE LORD LETS ME COME HERE AGAIN GOD BLESS TO ALL HOPE YALL LIKE THE PICS..LATERZZZZZ KEEP PRAYING,READING,AND STAY IN FAITH TO GODS WORD AND TRUTH LATERZZZ,,,,R E P E N T A N C E C. C. FLORDA IM OUT :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

SIGNING OFF FOR THE TILL THE LORD LETS ME COME HERE AGAIN GOD BLESS TO ALL HOPE YALL LIKE THE PICS..LATERZZZZZ KEEP PRAYING,READING,AND STAY IN FAITH TO GODS WORD AND TRUTH LATERZZZ,,,,R E P E N T A N C E C. C. FLORDA IM OUT :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

DOUBLE OOPPPPSSS//.,, :0 :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Oct 28 2008, 01:54 PM~11996548
> *JUST SOME HOPPERS IN THE AREA..NICE
> *


Maaan, u need to grab a VIDEO CAMERA already! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Oct 28 2008, 01:16 PM~11996169
> *WHAT IT DO WHAT IT DO PEOPLES GOD BLESS TO ALL..,.,, MAN OTIS SEE YOU DECIPLEING ALL OVER THE PLACE  I WOULD LIKE TO BE IN HERE MORE OFFEN BUT BEEN PRETTY BUSY WITH LIFE AND ALL KEEP IT GOING THOUGH STAY STRONG IN FAITH HOLY ONLY BROTHA..
> *


Best job in the world! Serving the Lord! :worship: 

Yep yep. Keeping GOD 1ST, means we have to live HOLY ONLY as he says from Genesis to maps!
 :biggrin: 
:angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 12:03 AM~11991751
> *THIS WAS ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE TO ME. This had to be one of the most realist things Ive read in a long time.  THANK YOU FOR SHARING THIS..
> and to REPENTANCE-- I actualy changed my Signature before I read this so you know....
> *


NO PROBLEM BROTHER, HIS THE MOST REALIST PERSON TO LIVE BROTHER THEIRS NO ONE PERFECT BUT HIM, BUT THRU HIM WE CAN DO ALL THINGS 
HE IS MIGHTY  GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER


----------



## REPENTANCE

Romans 8: 7-15 

7Because the carnal mind is enmity against God: for it is not subject to the law of God, neither indeed can be.

8So then they that are in the flesh cannot please God.

9But ye are not in the flesh, but in the Spirit, if so be that the Spirit of God dwell in you. Now if any man have not the Spirit of Christ, he is none of his.

10And if Christ be in you, the body is dead because of sin; but the Spirit is life because of righteousness.

11But if the Spirit of him that raised up Jesus from the dead dwell in you, he that raised up Christ from the dead shall also quicken your mortal bodies by his Spirit that dwelleth in you.

12Therefore, brethren, we are debtors, not to the flesh, to live after the flesh.

13For if ye live after the flesh, ye shall die: but if ye through the Spirit do mortify the deeds of the body, ye shall live.

14For as many as are led by the Spirit of God, they are the sons of God.

15For ye have not received the spirit of bondage again to fear; but ye have received the Spirit of adoption, whereby we cry, Abba, Father.




:worship: :worship: PRAISE GOD GUYS!! GIVE IT UP FOR CHRIST EVERY MOMENT U CAN IN YOUR DAY IN YOUR SPIRIT MIND! BLOW THE LORD SOME KISSES!! :0 GOD BLESS EVERYONE OF YOU A GOD NIGHT! YEA I MEANT GOD... NIGHT! :biggrin: :angel: :angel: 

Living this life in Repentance (Las Vegas), a soldier in Christ Jesus,
-Otis :wave:


----------



## Guest

thanks for all the replies and verses. the responses have been real helpful. thanks


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ixtlizolotl_@Oct 29 2008, 07:44 AM~12004091
> *thanks for all the replies and verses. the responses have been real helpful. thanks
> *


Glory be to God brother


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 28 2008, 05:23 PM~11996766
> *Maaan, u need to grab a VIDEO CAMERA already! :0  :biggrin:
> *


TRU TRU MABYE NEXT TIME UHHH


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 29 2008, 04:16 AM~12002929
> *Romans 8: 7-15
> 
> 7Because the carnal mind is enmity against God: for it is not subject to the law of God, neither indeed can be.
> 
> 8So then they that are in the flesh cannot please God.
> 
> 9But ye are not in the flesh, but in the Spirit, if so be that the Spirit of God dwell in you. Now if any man have not the Spirit of Christ, he is none of his.
> 
> 10And if Christ be in you, the body is dead because of sin; but the Spirit is life because of righteousness.
> 
> 11But if the Spirit of him that raised up Jesus from the dead dwell in you, he that raised up Christ from the dead shall also quicken your mortal bodies by his Spirit that dwelleth in you.
> 
> 12Therefore, brethren, we are debtors, not to the flesh, to live after the flesh.
> 
> 13For if ye live after the flesh, ye shall die: but if ye through the Spirit do mortify the deeds of the body, ye shall live.
> 
> 14For as many as are led by the Spirit of God, they are the sons of God.
> 
> 15For ye have not received the spirit of bondage again to fear; but ye have received the Spirit of adoption, whereby we cry, Abba, Father.
> :worship:  :worship:  PRAISE GOD GUYS!! GIVE IT UP FOR CHRIST EVERY MOMENT U CAN IN YOUR DAY IN YOUR SPIRIT MIND! BLOW THE LORD SOME KISSES!!  :0  GOD BLESS EVERYONE OF YOU A GOD NIGHT! YEA I MEANT GOD... NIGHT!  :biggrin:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> Living this life in Repentance (Las Vegas), a soldier in Christ Jesus,
> -Otis  :wave:
> *


OHH YEah brotha :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

WHATS UP WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE IN CHRIST AT...????


----------



## PEREZJ

EVER ONE STILL SLEEPING


----------



## PEREZJ

well here's a thought for you'll guy's out there i've been really getting into studying the word of God and coming across alot of problem's that the churhes now and days belive like speaking n touges,casting demons out of belivers,true worship what it mean and can a true beliver lose his salvation what you'll think of that let me get you'll thought on it just trying to see where were at on this subject i know what i belive what dp you belive....just thought i bring this subject just in case some one might be incorrect about something and we can help one another out you feel me aight then will post up to see you'll repleys God Bless to all laterzzzzz


----------



## bribri1

what,s up my brothers in the lord let,s give the glory to the lord chicano wayz c.c 209 valley :cheesy:


----------



## 68caprice

what's wrong with speakin in touges,castin out demons,fallin in the spirt.


----------



## King Daddy

I think what J is trying to say is that the word of God says that once we are Christ we can be overcome. The problem doesn't lie in Gods truth but in our choices. Some one explained it to me once about 9 years ago like this: Hold out your hand palm up. With your fingers acting as a person walk into the palm. This is us in Gods mercy when we accept Christ. We are in side of Gods palm and are covered by the other hand. Now with your little hand person walk out of his hand. God never left, he did not remove his covering and protection, we made a choice and left sometimes we walk out unintentionally none the less we walk out. This can also answer the question about true believers having Demon possession. Some times we can confuse, as humans, a physical ailment with demonic possession and try to cast out something that ain't there. On the other hand it goes back to the whole "accidentally" walking out of Gods hand thing. Speaking in tongues and true worship go hand and hand with true sacrifice. This is all my opinion from what I take out of Gods words brothers, please feel free to comment back or voice your opinion.


----------



## bribri1

In the word of GOD say's that we shall all recieve the gift of speaking in other tongues which is the gift for all saints GOD BLESS from Chicano Wayz 209 Valley 89 Merc.


----------



## REPENTANCE

You are right KD. But a true believer cannot lose his/her salvation. You can choose though to give it up 4sure. The choice is always at hand till the 1st death. Including at the point of those left behind if they are not willing to be beheaded. But God gives second opportunities as He did for those who left Christ at His final moments going to the cross through His grace. A true believer cannot lose their salvation because if they are simply true in their belief, they are not lose in their faith. They are on point with it. There is no half and half walk in the walk of faith, and we are all judged by our hearts intent toward Christs commandments. 
-The speaking in tounges part, well that goes by all people in the Church trying to do it rather than just recieving the true gifts the Holy Spirit gives to each one of us. Once again for the moment i dont have the verse on hand, but remember in says in new testament, that every memeber of the Church has a different place. People trying to be the arms and the arms trying to be the face. Theres is where the falseness in a "Christian" is. Because you cannot do what is not given to you by the spirit, and Paul made it clear, "What is the bennefit of all speaking in tounges when there are none to interprit." -There is nothing wrong with the gifts, but you cannot chose an actual gift, a gift is given. So the choosing people take into their own hands is pride getting in the way of the Lords plans for the Church.
-Oh and demons cannot enter into a believer. "Light and darkness cannot occupy the same space." -Jesus Christ of Nazereth
And nothing God ever created has the power to over run the Holy Spirit (which is in every believer.)

-Otis
ps-love ya'll, & hope when i get back on, someone is here! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Its those who are not truly spiritually decerened(mature) that speak to crowds saying that demons can enter believers and try to go around teachiong people to speak tounges. The are far from the Lords heart to know, that no man can achieve the Lords will or please His heart by attempting spirtual "works". We are only vessels to be used. The mirror reflectors to show Christs work. Which is already finished, in Him.


----------



## 68caprice

speaking in tounges is an open line between u and GOD and nobody has to interprit.que no


----------



## 68caprice

1corinthians14:2


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Oct 30 2008, 07:07 PM~12020013
> *speaking in tounges is an open line between u and GOD and nobody has to interprit.que no
> *


Ya but JP was refering to those who always try and do it openly in Church. People just out to be seen. But yes, the gift of tounges is just for that until the end times when many will speak it on to another. The interpretation Paul spoke about. The interpretation pulled through would be the revelation from God telling us what to do.


----------



## 68caprice

cool cool i get ya.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Might sound crazy, but maybe can prove i so. Barack Hussein Obama being Anti-Christ.
Its already known for sure He's not Christian, but a Muslim. Has anyone seen the videos of this all being proven yet? Video of himself, not someone else saying things about him??
-Mocking the Holy Bible
-Knocking Christianity
-Supporting relative terrorists
-Supporting 3rd term abortion
-Supporting killing/murder of children born from failed abortion attempts
-Bringing Islam & the Jews to the table to finalize peace just as scripture says he would do

??????


----------



## REPENTANCE

I understand alot dont Want to believe it, but feelings will get alot killed in the end as the Lord said. Deniying truth is the worst anyone can do in life.
But if he is not the anti christ himself, he's for sure the one that makes the way for him in the highest government world position.


----------



## REPENTANCE

I pray none make the effort of putting him in position on their own accord to start whats to come.


----------



## 68caprice

THE PROPHECY WILL BE FUFILED NO MATTER WHO,S PRES. I PRAY I VOTE FOR THE RIGHT ONE....


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Oct 30 2008, 07:57 PM~12020647
> *THE PROPHECY WILL BE FUFILED NO MATTER WHO,S PRES. I PRAY I VOTE FOR THE RIGHT ONE....
> *


x2 very understood. Just people should be able to see the signs the Bible speaks about. Yet so many are blind to them. -All these people in America that are all about possessions are sucking up all of the sugar Obama is passing out to everyone without looking into where his spirit is; what his heart is truly set out to accomplish.

But still, it is everyones resposibility to take heed and make the right choices.
God holds us all accountable. -I just pray everyone focuses on spiritual living and not fleshly. Because we all know the flesh fails and the result is death. When the spirit is awake, it is aware.

God bless.


----------



## King Daddy

True true O unfortunately the word says his people perish for lack of knowledge. I believe the last pole showed that 80-85% of minority's are voting for Obama.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Oct 31 2008, 08:20 AM~12024273
> *True true O unfortunately the word says his people perish for lack of knowledge. I believe the last pole showed that 80-85% of minority's are voting for Obama.
> *


AMEN!


----------



## REPENTANCE

WHAT OBAMA CONTINUOUSLY VOTES TO KEEP IN ACT. 
Induced Labor Abortions / Infanticide
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYRpIf2F9NA&feature=related

OBVIOUS PROOF FROM THE WOLF'S OWN MOUTH HE IS NOT CHRISTIAN.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FCNKwHRCQM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep2u4xvYhjw

OBAMA'S COUSIN, RAILA ODINGA TERRORIST HE SUPPORTS TODAY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b63bBCC2-yM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhYg6i7VfuE&feature=related

The Bible clearly says that in the last days, many people will have access to a lot of information and knowledge but they will be blind to the truth right in front of them and that will be their downfall! Too bad that they will take all of us who aren't blind to the truth, down with them!


----------



## REPENTANCE

Pardon the french


----------



## REPENTANCE




----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Oct 31 2008, 08:20 AM~12024273
> *True true O unfortunately the word says his people perish for lack of knowledge. I believe the last pole showed that 80-85% of minority's are voting for Obama.
> *


HE'S GOT MY VOTE!!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 31 2008, 06:37 PM~12029226
> *HE'S GOT MY VOTE!!!!!
> *


Taking the extra effort to hate on what you said you didn't care about? :nosad: Come on Steve...


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 31 2008, 08:42 PM~12030032
> *Taking the extra effort to hate on what you said you didn't care about?  :nosad:  Come on Steve...
> *


----------



## 68caprice

time is tikin


----------



## God's Son2

VOTE THE BIBLE. ABORTION IS WRONG, SAME SEX MARRIAGE IS WRONG AND TAKING GOD OUT OF GOVERNMENT IS WRONG AND THAT IS WHAT THE LIBERAL LEFT AND DEMOCRATS ARE DOING.


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 31 2008, 08:56 PM~12030138
> *VOTE THE BIBLE. ABORTION IS WRONG, SAME SEX MARRIAGE IS WRONG AND TAKING GOD OUT OF GOVERNMENT IS WRONG AND THAT IS WHAT THE LIBERAL LEFT AND DEMOCRATS ARE DOING.
> *



THE BIBLE AND GOVERNMENT DONT MIX!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 31 2008, 09:02 PM~12030183
> *THE BIBLE AND GOVERNMENT DONT MIX!
> *


The Bible is the government. Taking it away creates a country like all the rest.

God to see you in here though Steve.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Daaang Nim, good to see you again man! Been too long!! :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 31 2008, 09:27 PM~12030352
> *The Bible is the government.  Taking it away creates a country like all the rest.
> 
> God to see you in here though Steve.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 31 2008, 09:43 PM~12030465
> *:biggrin:
> *


Do you understand anything about Islam though? They accept no one being aloud to live without accepting the Muslim religion. If you do not, you are to be beheaded. That should be enough for you to understand why im posting this info everywhere, because it is not a game and its not something that will be happening in other countries anymore if this man is put in office. View the videos Steve.


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 31 2008, 09:55 PM~12030530
> *Do you understand anything about Islam though? They accept no one being aloud to live without accepting the Muslim religion.  If you do not, you are to be beheaded.  That should be enough for you to understand why im posting this info everywhere, because it is not a game and its not something that will be happening in other countries anymore if this man is put in office.    View the videos Steve.
> *



:no:


----------



## NIMSTER64

THIS IS NOT THE TIME TO BE ARGUING.THATS WHAT THE DEVIL WANTS.WE NEED TO BE ON BENDED KNEES PRAYING FOR GODS WILL TO BE DONE.WE ARE LIVING THE BIBLE.AND IT IS COMING TO AN END.WE NEED TO UNITE AND STOP THE BICKERING.IT IS ALL ABOUT GOD AND HE WILL LEAD US IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION BUT LUSIFER WILL TRY TO BREAK OUR LOVE AND FAITH IN GOD LIKE HE DID WITH EVE.LETS KEEP OUR PRAYERS STRONG AND TRUE AND WE ALL NEED TO REPENT.THIS WORLD NEEDS TO REPEENT OUR LEADERS NEED TO REPENT.LORD FORGIVE US ALL.I PRAY IN YOUR NAME AMEN,AMEN


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Oct 31 2008, 11:56 PM~12030138-->
> 
> 
> 
> VOTE THE BIBLE. ABORTION IS WRONG, SAME SEX MARRIAGE IS WRONG AND TAKING GOD OUT OF GOVERNMENT IS WRONG AND THAT IS WHAT THE LIBERAL LEFT AND DEMOCRATS ARE DOING.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I thought secularism was doing that. :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Nov 1 2008, 01:16 AM~12030655
> *THIS IS NOT THE TIME TO BE ARGUING.THATS WHAT THE DEVIL WANTS.WE NEED TO BE ON BENDED KNESS PRAYING FOR GODS WWILL TO BE DONE.WE ARE LIVING THE BIBLE.AND IT IS COMING TO ANEND.WE NEED TO UNITE AND STOP THE BIKERING.IT IS ALL ABOUT GOD AND HE WILL LEAD US IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION BUT LUSIFER WILL TRY TO BREAK OUR LOVE AND FAITH IN GOD LIKE HE DID WITH EVE.LETS KEEP OUR PRAYERS STRONG AND TRUE AND WE ALL NEED TO REPENT.THIS WORLD NEEDS TO REPEENT OUR LEADERS NEED TO REPENT.LORD FORGIVE US ALL.I PRAY IN YOUR NAME AMEN,AMEN
> *


Go on wit yo bad self.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 1 2008, 12:20 AM~12030685
> *Really?  I thought secularism was doing that.  :dunno:
> Go on wit yo bad self.
> *


I AM NON DENOMINATIONAL.THE BIBLE SPEAKS OF THESE DAYS BRO.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 1 2008, 12:20 AM~12030685
> *Really?  I thought secularism was doing that.  :dunno:
> Go on wit yo bad self.
> *


AND I AM NOT PERFECT EITHER.NEVER SAID I WAS.I AM A SINNER EVERY DAY WE ALL ARE.AS SOON AS YOU SEE A WOMEN AND SAY TO YOUR SELF DAMN SHE IS FINE THATS A SIN IF SOME OE IS MARIED.HATING SOME ONE IS A SIN.I CAN KEEP ON GOING WITH THIS.BUT THEN THERES NO END.I THINK WE SHOULD ALL JUST PRAY ABOUT OUR NEXT MOVE AND SO BE IT.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 1 2008, 01:23 AM~12030710
> *I AM NON DENOMINATIONAL.THE BIBLE SPEAKS OF THESE DAYS BRO.
> *


Si... claro.


----------



## REPENTANCE

It was not arguing. CALIRIDER isnt saved and doesn't believe in Christ. Maybe he came in here to bash, but all ways are an opening for someone to learn. He came in because i posted info alerting everyone, including those that have no idea about what God says is going to happen. It was only informing non believers. We are supposed to do that. Its the only reason we are still down here. Decipling.


----------



## REPENTANCE

I got love for you Steve cuz i know where your comming from. I used to be there too.


----------



## NIMSTER64

DID NOT MEAN TO OFEND ANYONE.WE ALL HAVE OUR JUDGEMENT DAY SO TILL THEN WE ALL NEED TO COME TOGETHER AS CHRISTIANS AND PRAY FOR THE RIGHT PERSON TO RUN THIS COUNTRY.WELL I HAVE TO GET UP EARLY.I AM LOOKING FOR WORK.AND HOPEFULLY I WILL FIND SOMETHING TOMORROW.GOD BLESS EVERYONE AND BE SAFE.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 1 2008, 01:23 AM~12030710
> *I AM NON DENOMINATIONAL.THE BIBLE SPEAKS OF THESE DAYS BRO.
> *


Oh now I get what you're saying... that first part was to someone else. :yes: 

Secularism isn't a denomination. It is the idea that the governmental body and the religious body should be seperate. It is a fundamental principle to our government structure here in the US. The goal here is to help create a religiously nuetral environment... allowing for freedom and choice and to keep religion free from government interference. But some people get upset about it because they feel that religion should influence government. The flip side is that it also protects religion from being subject to governmental influence.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 1 2008, 12:46 AM~12030915
> *Oh now I get what you're saying... that first part was to someone else.  :yes:
> 
> Secularism isn't a denomination.  It is the idea that the governmental body and the religious body should be seperate.  It is a fundamental principle to our government structure here in the US.  The goal here is to help create a religiously nuetral environment... allowing for freedom and choice and to keep religion free from government interference.  But some people get upset about it because they feel that religion should influence government.  The flip side is that it also protects religion from being subject to governmental influence.
> *


I was responding to to this
Go on wit yo bad self. LOL I know I am not a saint LOL.I just got confused when you quoted both of us.but I have to go to bed.on this note here is something we try to do every year it is growing and well we are proud of it.


*ATTENTION EVERYONE PLEASE HELP DEAD LINE IS NOV.13*

Every year we try to help the less fortunat. One of the ways we do this is by filling christmas boxes for children in 3rd world countries. I thought I would pass the information along in case anyone is interested. We will be glad to pick up the boxes to take to drop off locations. IF ANYONE WANTS ME TO PICK UP THE BOXES I NEED TO DO SO ON MON. THE 10TH. 

How to Pack a Shoe Box 

1. SHOE BOX
Use an empty shoe box (standard size, please) or a small plastic container. You can wrap the box (lid separately), but wrapping is not required. Most importantly, pray for the child who will receive your gift.

2. BOY OR GIRL?
Determine whether your gift will be for a boy or a girl, and the child’s age category: 2-4, 5-9, or 10-14. Print out the appropriate boy/girl label shown above. Mark the correct age category on the label, and tape the label to the top of your box. 


3. FILL WITH GIFTS
Fill the box with a variety of gifts that will bring delight to a child. Use the gift ideas provided on the bottom of this page.

4. IT WAS MONETARY DONATION SO I TOOK IT OFF SO DISREGAURD # 4  

5. DROP OFF
Place a rubber band around each closed shoe box and drop off at the Collection Center nearest you during our collection week November 17.

For locations and hours of collection visit our Drop-Off Locations page where you can find the nearest place to take your shoe box by entering your ZIP Code or you can call 1-800-353-5949.

You can also send your shoe box gift to: 
Samaritan’s Purse
Operation Christmas Child
801 Bamboo Road
Boone, NC 28607 







GIFT IDEAS
TOYS 
small cars, balls, dolls, stuffed animals, kazoos, harmonicas, yo-yos, jump ropes, small Etch A Sketch®, toys that light up or make noise (with extra batteries), Slinky®, etc. 

SCHOOL SUPPLIES 
pens, pencils and sharpener, crayons or markers, stamps and ink pad sets, writing pads or paper, solar calculators, coloring and picture books, etc. 

HYGIENE ITEMS 
toothbrush, toothpaste, mild bar soap (in a plastic bag), comb, washcloth, etc. 

OTHER 
Hard candy and lollipops (please double bag all candy), mints, gum, T-shirts, socks, ball caps; sunglasses, hair clips, toy jewelry, watches, flashlights (with extra batteries) 

A PERSONAL NOTE 
In a separate envelope, you may enclose a note to the child and a photo of yourself or your family. (If you include your name and address, the child may write back.) 

DO NOT INCLUDE: 
Used or damaged items; war-related items such as toy guns, knives or military figures; chocolate or food; out-of-date candy; liquids or lotions; medications or vitamins; breakable items such as snowglobes or glass containers; aerosol cans


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 1 2008, 12:32 AM~12030790
> *Si... claro.
> *


bro this to me i took it as yea right.


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 31 2008, 10:32 PM~12030791
> *It was not arguing. CALIRIDER isnt saved and doesn't believe in Christ. Maybe he came in here to bash, but all ways are an opening for someone to learn. He came in because i posted info alerting everyone, including those that have no idea about what God says is going to happen.   It was only informing non believers. We are supposed to do that. Its the only reason we are still down here. Decipling.
> *


WHAT SAVED, MAN JUST LIKE I TELL THE CHRISTIANS THAT GO DOOR TO DOOR, FIRST I DONT NEED TO BE SAVED AND DONT BE KNOCKING ON MY DOOR WHEN IM EATING...... :angry:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 31 2008, 10:46 PM~12030915
> *Oh now I get what you're saying... that first part was to someone else.  :yes:
> 
> Secularism isn't a denomination.  It is the idea that the governmental body and the religious body should be seperate.  It is a fundamental principle to our government structure here in the US.  The goal here is to help create a religiously nuetral environment... allowing for freedom and choice and to keep religion free from government interference.  But some people get upset about it because they feel that religion should influence government.  The flip side is that it also protects religion from being subject to governmental influence.
> *


You dont understand the foundation of this country and how it began. And your getting it mixed up starting from the tail end. Its freedom OF religion not freedom From religion. Freedom from religion was a movement started by athiests and they are the ones ruining the country today removing God from everything. Freedom of religion is the right the Four Father of this country established from the beginning showing that people could come to this country and pray and speak loudly of God all they wanted because in the Europeans we were being where the first Christians settlers came from were being persecuted and murdered off by the Catholic Church.
Thats the whole reason America was populated and original white settlers came over here.
In time people just began to flip the script just as the Bill Of Rights is being turned upside down today, saying that Freedom of religion means that anyone can come here and be any religion you want and thats it. Its wrongly defined but a truth of a possibility. Now its at the point people flipped it all the way to the point of saying it means the bible isn't supposed to have anything to do with anything. 
-So now everyones wondering why this country is so jacked up and getting more and more kaotic. 

Please view them to get the understanding of the truth.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioIkqKVztYg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgePDkYbDHM

AND REMEMBER, NONE OF THIS HAS TO DO WITH RACE OR CULTURE. I AM MAINLY NATIVE AMERICAN AND AFRICAN AMERICAN, BORN AND RAISED HERE IN AMERICA. SO I AM FROM THE SHORTEST END OF THE STICKS!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 31 2008, 11:01 PM~12031022
> *WHAT SAVED, MAN JUST LIKE I TELL THE CHRISTIANS THAT GO DOOR TO DOOR, FIRST I DONT NEED TO BE SAVED AND DONT BE KNOCKING ON MY DOOR WHEN IM EATING...... :angry:
> *


Well bro the only reason you dont know and disagree on what you need to be saved from is only because you haven't been taught. And thank God thats the case. Much better thats the situation rather than you indeed have been taught and chose to turn away. 
-What we need to be saved from is not originally our own fault. Its from Adam and Eve. The oldest story in the world, literally. Its from Adam disobeying God and eating from a tree God said not to ever eat from. The story in itself is not the issue rather it sound silly or not. The point is that the first man that would be the Father to every generation after him leading to us sinned(disobeyed God) and caused as all to be cursed as punishment. Because of what Adam did the curse of his sin moved on to all of us like a virus. And the only covering/cure God would accept was the blood sacrifice(because every persons life is in the blood) of a living person pure of All uncleaness. Well of course since we were all going to be born infected with the virus Adam passed on, no man born of Adam's blood could cover what God required. But now we all have so many sins we commit personally each day, the blame isn't just on Adam and Eve anymore.
-So since God loved everyone in the world and did not want them cursed, he sent a chance for us All to be redeemed. His son from heaven; Jesus Christ. And He gave His own life on the cross to take our place. Because the penalty of sin(dis obeying God) was death. The curse we inherited from Adam would lead us all to die as a result.
But although Christ died for us, we still have to actually accept His death into our own lives and thank Him for it in a prayer to God himself in a confession in order to be covered, and repent (acknowledge to God you sinned against Him and agree with Him to turn AGAINST your sinful life)
-AND I ASSURE YOU, YOUR ENTIRE LIFE CHANGES AT THAT VERY MOMENT!!!
You might not believe in curses for one, but when you accept His life into your own, you will literally feel weight(the curse) be removed off of you!!!

-GOD is awesome, Alive, Watching over you, still caring for you, AND WAITING for You. Just like He did for each of us in here claiming His name.
Again, THIS IS WHY WE ARE STILL HERE SUFFERING. Suffering together. God is giving all that dont know a chance before the world is over, and it will be.
If you read the Holy bible, you would see the signs He promised we would see word for word.

God bless you Steve. You really need to give me a call man or come say whats up Saturday nights. You met me before and know Im not a religion forcer.

btw, Christians dont usually go door to door. Thats Jehovas Witnesses and Mormons. They are the ones that ripped of scriptures(pages) from the bible and made their own stories up and ran with it(create lies out of it). So You aint wrong for closing the door in their faces like Craig did in Friday! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

The Holy Bible is the only true book ever written that tells the future, tells you about yourself, the world around you, what you are here for, and WHAT TO DO.
Its a blessing not a curse. Thank God for us all! :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

To understand whats going on in the Middle East and knowing what it has to do with America lies in the Bible. This country became a super power for defending Israel(The Jews) that God blessed. Once American stops protecting Israel, we are done. This is why we can have Obama in power because he is infact a Muslim and its the Muslims that hate the Jews and always have, and they hate American's more than other countries for helping protect Israel. Must remember that the Muslim religions Koran(Muslim Bible) states that all that dont follow Islam(Muslim religion) must have there heads cut off!! So dont think that just because you aren't Jew or Christian that you are ok. 
-Because of these things, you now know why Bush keeps our soldiers over there!!! To protect Israel from the Muslim countries trying to destroy it and to stop them from regrouping their terrorist organizations that try and come over here are kill us every single day.

If you didn't know, NOW YOU Know how the world turns! Welcome to the truth!


----------



## REPENTANCE

Did all this @ 4am for you guys just from going to take a pee. Say that aint love! Got my wife upset wit me n'stuff lol.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 1 2008, 01:56 AM~12030987
> *bro this to me i took it as yea right.
> *


Nope... it meant of course. I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Nov 1 2008, 06:41 AM~12031739-->
> 
> 
> 
> You dont understand the foundation of this country and how it began.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 06:41 AM~12031739
> *And your getting it mixed up starting from the tail end.    Its freedom OF religion not freedom From religion.    Freedom from religion was a movement started by athiests and they are the ones ruining the country today removing God from everything. Freedom of religion is the right the Four Father of this country established from the beginning showing that people could come to this country and pray and speak loudly of God all they wanted because in the Europeans we were being where the first Christians settlers came from were being persecuted and murdered off by the Catholic Church.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you're getting mixed up reading my post. I said freedom from government (for religion), not freedom from religion. :yes:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Nov 1 2008, 06:41 AM~12031739
> *Thats the whole reason America was populated and original white settlers came over here.
> In time people just began to flip the script just as the Bill Of Rights is being turned upside down today, saying that Freedom of religion means that anyone can come here and be any religion you want and thats it. Its wrongly defined but a truth of a possibility.  Now its at the point people flipped it all the way to the point of saying it means the bible isn't supposed to have anything to do with anything.
> -So now everyones wondering why this country is so jacked up and getting more and more kaotic.
> 
> Please view them to get the understanding of the truth.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioIkqKVztYg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgePDkYbDHM
> 
> AND REMEMBER, NONE OF THIS HAS TO DO WITH RACE OR CULTURE. I AM MAINLY NATIVE AMERICAN AND AFRICAN AMERICAN, BORN AND RAISED HERE IN AMERICA. SO I AM FROM THE SHORTEST END OF THE STICKS!!*


I'll be honest... I don't even know where to start with this. :no: It wasn't part of my original point so I'll just leave it be.


----------



## King Daddy

All doctrine and religious ideology aside check voting records of the presidential candidates and see where they really stand. Obama ain't sure where to stand, dude talks smooth enough for me to want to vote for him but I used to sell cars and can do the same thing with all that rhetoric. The truth is I would like a change from hearing the W fumbling his "deep" Texas accent (he ain't even from Texas) but I am one of the ones that voted him in. He had a good platform just came in a the tip off the downfall. Recessions in America are very fecal and happen in cycles. We will come out of it and whom ever is the next president will get all the credit for being our "savior". Secularism is a reference to anything that has no religious stand point no matter what religion. This is the link to check voting records. 

anhttp://www.votesmart.org/voting_category.php?can_id=9490

i was a Ron Paul write in, early voter.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 1 2008, 03:48 PM~12034476
> *OK.  :thumbsup:
> Actually, you're getting mixed up reading my post.  I said freedom from government (for religion), not freedom from religion.  :yes:
> I'll be honest... I don't even know where to start with this.  :no:  It wasn't part of my original point so I'll just leave it be.
> *


If i read it backward, my apologies.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Nov 1 2008, 07:16 PM~12035564
> *All doctrine and religious ideology aside check voting records of the presidential candidates and see where they really stand. Obama ain't sure where to stand, dude talks smooth enough for me to want to vote for him but I used to sell cars and can do the same thing with all that rhetoric. The truth is I would like a change from hearing the W fumbling his "deep" Texas accent (he ain't even from Texas) but I am one of the ones that voted him in. He had a good platform just came in a the tip off the downfall. Recessions in America are very fecal and happen in cycles. We will come out of it and whom ever is the next president will get all the credit for being our "savior". Secularism is a reference to anything that has no religious stand point no matter what religion. This is the link to check voting records.
> 
> anhttp://www.votesmart.org/voting_category.php?can_id=9490
> 
> i was a Ron Paul write in, early voter.
> *


Ron Paul was the only one that made since. NO DOUBT. Problem America has right now is only listening to what Obama says and not even attempting to find out who he is, but at the last minute he's getting caught up with his lies in the open and constantly changing what he says, but people are still nervous while witnessing it all and voting for him anyway. Cattle.
-This country wont be comming out of anything but be going down deeper with Obama in office. People only want to hear what he's telling them, no one will be poor, he will make everyone rich. Have no idea who he is or his true intentions. Cattle.
Right on time right out of no where. What a coincidence! I think people (the majority) of America has just gone lazy and are just stuck in a scare and what to accept what ever sounds so simple and easy. Making no effort to do their own part to assure this country's security. Its all about the $ right now. Not lively hood and future. Truly Very sad.


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 1 2008, 07:40 PM~12035674
> *Ron Paul was the only one that made since. NO DOUBT. Problem America has right now is only listening to what Obama says and not even attempting to find out who he is, but at the last minute he's getting caught up with his lies in the open and constantly changing what he says, but people are still nervous while witnessing it all and voting for him anyway. Cattle.
> -This country wont be comming out of anything but be going down deeper with Obama in office. People only want to hear what he's telling them, no one will be poor, he will make everyone rich. Have no idea who he is or his true intentions. Cattle.
> Right on time right out of no where. What a coincidence!  I think people (the majority) of America has just gone lazy and are just stuck in a scare and what to accept what ever sounds so simple and easy. Making no effort to do their own part to assure this country's security.  Its all about the $ right now. Not lively hood and future. Truly Very sad.
> *


HEY REPENTANCE GO TO THE OFF TOPIC AND READ THIS TOPIC
"you know what pisses me off the most about, christians and the likes"


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA+Nov 1 2008, 09:00 PM~12036162-->
> 
> 
> 
> dude you realy must have some personel issues if you have to take it to this extreme to call out christians, if you dont like it then just keep it to yourself . Christians are for the good man , if we think there is a God then let it be. I am a firm believer and a sinner no one is perfect but this is what i believe . We dont bother anyone so whats your problem? did a Christian take your cookie at 5 ? whats wrong ? seriously? i remember you saying onetime that you were a beliver or that when you were locked up you studied it or something ...if you found the truth then let us all know...are you God? i know your gonna comeback cussing me out ,something imature so go ahead flame on God Bless I stand for Jesus Christ no matter what ,when i die id wrather think or (believe) im going somewhere better than HELL...AND IF THERE ISNT SUCH A THING THEN OH WELL WE WILL JUST BE DEAD AND NO AFTERLIFE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BUT LOOK AT THIS CHRISTIAN GOING TOPIC TO TOPIC POSTING SHIT ABOUT GOD THIS BIBLE THAT LIKE ALL CHRISTIANS THAT GO DOOR TO DOOR DONT BOTHER PEOPLE THAT DONT WANT TO HEAR IT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Oct 31 2008, 10:32 PM~12030791
> *It was not arguing. CALIRIDER isnt saved and doesn't believe in Christ. Maybe he came in here to bash, but all ways are an opening for someone to learn. He came in because i posted info alerting everyone, including those that have no idea about what God says is going to happen.  It was only informing We are supposed to do that</span>. Its the only reason we are still down here. Decipling.*


----------



## ONESICKLS

:burn: :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Nov 2 2008, 01:51 AM~12036917
> *BUT LOOK AT THIS CHRISTIAN GOING TOPIC TO TOPIC POSTING SHIT ABOUT GOD THIS BIBLE THAT LIKE ALL CHRISTIANS THAT GO DOOR TO DOOR DONT BOTHER PEOPLE THAT DONT WANT TO HEAR IT
> *


I'M SORRY THAT YOU HAD TO HEAR THAT FROM THAT FRIST QUOTE YOU PUT UP THATS WHAT MAKES UNBELEIVER LOOK AT ALL THE TRUE BELIVERS AND THINK THAT WE ALL TALK LIKE THAT AND RESPONE LIKE THAT ,THATS NOT THE CASE LOOK I WAS IN SIN BEFORE GANGBAGING,LIVING THAT THUG LIFE IF YOU WANT TO CALL IT THUG LIFE I HAVE COME TO UNDERSTAND THAT I WAS A SINNER AND BECAUSE IM A SINNER IM DEFLECTED FROM THE GLORY OF GOD. ITS THIS SIMPLE MAKE IT REAL EASY FOR YOU IF YOU DONT COME TO GRIP ON THAT ,THAT YOU ARE A SINNER AND YOU NEED TO BE FORGIVEING ,TRUST IN GOD AND REPENT OF YOUR SIN YOUR NOT GOING TO MAKE IT TO HEVEN IT THAT SIMPLE IM NOT GOING TO TRY TO CONVINCE YOU TO ACCEPT GOD IN YOUR LIFE ALL I CAN SAY IS THIS LOOK UP THIS BIBLE VERSE VERY KNOW BIBLE VERSE JOHN CHAPTER 3 VERSE 16 LOOK THROUGH THAT AND JUST KEEP READING THATS THE ONLY WAY YOU CAN UNDERSTAND WHY THINGS HAPPEN AND WHY US BELIEVERS BELIEVE IN WHAT WE BELIEVE HOPE THIS HELP BRO MAY GOD HELP YOU TO UNDERSTAND..


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Nov 2 2008, 12:01 PM~12038338
> *I'M SORRY THAT YOU HAD TO HEAR THAT FROM THAT  FRIST QUOTE YOU PUT UP THATS WHAT MAKES UNBELEIVER LOOK AT ALL THE TRUE BELIVERS AND THINK THAT WE  ALL TALK LIKE THAT AND RESPONE LIKE THAT ,THATS NOT THE CASE LOOK I WAS IN SIN BEFORE GANGBAGING,LIVING THAT THUG LIFE IF YOU WANT TO CALL IT THUG LIFE I HAVE COME TO UNDERSTAND THAT I WAS A SINNER AND BECAUSE IM A SINNER IM DEFLECTED FROM THE GLORY OF GOD. ITS THIS SIMPLE MAKE IT REAL EASY FOR YOU IF YOU DONT COME TO GRIP ON THAT ,THAT YOU ARE A SINNER AND YOU NEED TO BE FORGIVEING ,TRUST IN GOD  AND REPENT OF YOUR SIN YOUR NOT GOING TO MAKE IT TO HEVEN IT THAT SIMPLE IM NOT GOING TO TRY TO CONVINCE YOU TO ACCEPT GOD IN YOUR LIFE ALL I CAN SAY IS THIS LOOK UP THIS BIBLE VERSE VERY KNOW BIBLE VERSE JOHN CHAPTER 3 VERSE 16 LOOK THROUGH THAT AND JUST KEEP READING THATS THE ONLY WAY YOU CAN UNDERSTAND WHY THINGS HAPPEN AND WHY US BELIEVERS BELIEVE IN WHAT WE BELIEVE HOPE THIS HELP BRO MAY GOD HELP YOU TO UNDERSTAND..
> *


ANOTHER THING JUST SAYING YOU THAT YOUR A SINNER YOU NEED FORGIVENESS AND NEED REPENTANCE IN YOUR LIFE THAT DOES NOT JUST SAVE YOU ITS SAYING FROM YOUR HEART AND MEANING IT REALLY MEANING IT YOU KNOW WHEN YOUR MAD, YOU KNOW WHEN SAD ,YOU KNOW WHEN YOUR HAPPY JUST LIKE YOU KNOW THIS THINGS GOD KNOWS THESE THING ALSO  SO WHN YOU SAY THESE THINGS YOU AIGHT GOING TO FULL GOD ON WHAT YOUR SAYING HE KNOW WHEN YOU ARE SINSERLY ASKING FOR REPENTANCE IN YOUR LIFE AND ACCEPT HIM IN YOUR LIFE ..ANY MORE QUISTION HIT ME UP BRO I BE GLAD TO ANSWER THEM ..


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Nov 1 2008, 10:16 PM~12035564-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was a *Ron Paul *write in, early voter.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I REALLY enjoyed reading about his ideas. I definitely wish he would have made it a bit farther but the important part is his thoughts/ideas did get out in front of people and they had to comment on them or at least think about them.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Nov 1 2008, 10:27 PM~12035622
> *If i read it backward, my apologies.
> *


No problem.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Nov 1 2008, 10:31 PM~12036804
> *HEY REPENTANCE GO TO THE OFF TOPIC AND READ THIS TOPIC
> "you know what pisses me off the most about, christians and the likes"
> *


You think im looking for a fight or thats what its about. The only reason anyone gets mad when a Christian lets them know the truth is because IT IS THE TRUTH and none of you want to be wrong or be held resposible for your OWN actions in YOUR life. Like I said, I-WE were ALL in your shoes. Your argument is with God not us. Were not forcing you to come in here, but your at least smart enough to do that in order to give yourself a chance at learning the Truth.
only a fool would sit and argue with His/Her creator. You cannot win. And its YOUR GOD GIVEN CHOICE. So dont try and push them blame on someone else or some situation in your life on why you refused to accept His chance. 

This room is not a hate topic room Steve. That one is. Im out for truth, not arguing. So whats your agenda? The answer is for yourself not me cuz i already know. Your answer lets you know where your heart is and what your showing to everyone around you, while your busy hating on Christians simply trying to inform you.
I posted NO hate remarks or called anyone anything.
I posted information.

God wont have pitty on anyone that didn't give their own selves a chance when He did constantly throughout all the years of your own life through mostly people you didn't even know!

Real Christians dont pass judgement, we only inform you God the judgments we will all face from the actions of our own lives. Meaning ALL MEN JUDGE THEMSELVES.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Nov 1 2008, 10:51 PM~12036917
> *BUT LOOK AT THIS CHRISTIAN GOING TOPIC TO TOPIC POSTING SHIT ABOUT GOD THIS BIBLE THAT LIKE ALL CHRISTIANS THAT GO DOOR TO DOOR DONT BOTHER PEOPLE THAT DONT WANT TO HEAR IT
> *


Why did you highlite my words? What dont you understand about it? Just because you dont want to hear it doesn't mean were not supposed to say it. 1st off we dont know who doesn't want to hear what we have to tell them until we Do tell them.
-In a way it really doesn't matter. Just like Blacks still have to deal with KKK marching and protesting and all the rest of bashing going on out here, this is the only country left were freedom of speech still stands. That is until the ignorant of this country put Obama in office.

You have no idea who your enemy is. Your silly enough to think its Christians? For warning you and yours??

Steve you know im not down with offending anyone, so dont take it that way. But your getting mad for a reason i dont get. You didnt even view what i posted obviously because its proof on video. Common since man. You cannot defend evidence! My neighbor right next to me is a Mormon that was voting for Barack until he watched the video's. A MORMON VOTING FOR A BLACK GUY?? Well im "black" but i wasnt, now he knows why.

-God bless you bro, i gotta RUN TO CHURCH!


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 2 2008, 12:39 PM~12038529
> *You think im looking for a fight or thats what its about. The only reason anyone gets mad when a Christian lets them know the truth is because IT IS THE TRUTH and none of you want to be wrong or be held resposible for your OWN actions in YOUR life.  Like I said, I-WE were ALL in your shoes. Your argument is with God not us. Were not forcing you to come in here, but your at least smart enough to do that in order to give yourself a chance at learning the Truth.
> only a fool would sit and argue with His/Her creator. You cannot win. And its YOUR GOD GIVEN CHOICE.  So dont try and push them blame on someone else or some situation in your life on why you refused to accept His chance.
> 
> This room is not a hate topic room Steve. That one is. Im out for truth, not arguing. So whats your agenda? The answer is for yourself not me cuz i already know.  Your answer lets you know where your heart is and what your showing to everyone around you, while your busy hating on Christians simply trying to inform you.
> I posted NO hate remarks or called anyone anything.
> I posted information.
> 
> God wont have pitty on anyone that didn't give their own selves a chance when He did constantly throughout all the years of your own life through mostly people you didn't even know!
> 
> Real Christians dont pass judgement, we only inform you God the judgments we will all face from the actions of our own lives.  Meaning ALL MEN JUDGE THEMSELVES.
> *


Hope that settle's it and clears up the topic if that wasn't understood then dont know what can be said but God Bless


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 2 2008, 12:53 PM~12038603
> *Why did you highlite my words? What dont you understand about it? Just because you dont want to hear it doesn't mean were not supposed to say it. 1st off we dont know who doesn't want to hear what we have to tell them until we Do tell them.
> -In a way it really doesn't matter. Just like Blacks still have to deal with KKK marching and protesting and all the rest of bashing going on out here, this is the only country left were freedom of speech still stands. That is until the ignorant of this country put Obama in office.
> 
> You have no idea who your enemy is. Your silly enough to think its Christians? For warning you and yours??
> 
> Steve you know im not down with offending anyone, so dont take it that way. But your getting mad for a reason i dont get.  You didnt even view what i posted obviously because its proof on video.  Common since man. You cannot defend evidence! My neighbor right next to me is a Mormon that was voting for Barack until he watched the video's.  A MORMON VOTING FOR A BLACK GUY??  Well im "black" but i wasnt, now he knows why.
> 
> -God bless you bro, i gotta RUN TO CHURCH!
> *


go to church, go to churh :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

To touch on the subject that I asked about touge,demons,so on so fort i'll start with this one ,Can demons inhabit or spatially indwell a true beiver? Can they walk through an open door and become a squatter?Proponents of today's spiral-warefare movement say yes,but they base their answer on subjective experience ,not on God's Word.The Bible makes it clear that such a claim has no justifiable basis. Tere is no clear example in the Bible where demons ever inhabited or invaded a true believer.Never in he New Testament epistles are believes warned about the possibility of being inhabited by demond.neither do we see anyone rebuking ,binding,or casting demons out of true believer.The Epistles never instuct believers to cast out demons,whether from a eliver or unbeliever.In every instance Christ and the apostle cast out demons,the demon-possessed people were unbeliver. The collective teaching of scripture is that demons can never spatially indwell a true believer.A clear implicaion of 2 Corinthians 6,for example ,is that the inwelling Holy Spirit could never cohait with demons/// here other verse yall can look up that demons could never possess a true belivever Collossians 1:13,romans 8:37 ,1 Corinthians 15:57 ,2 Corintian 2:14 ,john 2:13 and in 4:4 so how could anyone affirm those glorious truths yet believ demons can indwell a genuine believers.so there you go staright out of the Bible not my opinion Gods words the truth...


----------



## PEREZJ

im out God bless to all till next time laterzzz REPENTANCE C.C. from Florida...peace}{}{


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 2 2008, 11:39 AM~12038529
> *You think im looking for a fight or thats what its about. The only reason anyone gets mad when a Christian lets them know the truth is because IT IS THE TRUTH and none of you want to be wrong or be held resposible for your OWN actions in YOUR life.  Like I said, I-WE were ALL in your shoes. Your argument is with God not us. Were not forcing you to come in here, but your at least smart enough to do that in order to give yourself a chance at learning the Truth.
> only a fool would sit and argue with His/Her creator. You cannot win. And its YOUR GOD GIVEN CHOICE.  So dont try and push them blame on someone else or some situation in your life on why you refused to accept His chance.
> 
> This room is not a hate topic room Steve. That one is. Im out for truth, not arguing. So whats your agenda? The answer is for yourself not me cuz i already know.  Your answer lets you know where your heart is and what your showing to everyone around you, while your busy hating on Christians simply trying to inform you.
> I posted NO hate remarks or called anyone anything.
> I posted information.
> 
> God wont have pitty on anyone that didn't give their own selves a chance when He did constantly throughout all the years of your own life through mostly people you didn't even know!
> 
> Real Christians dont pass judgement, we only inform you God the judgments we will all face from the actions of our own lives.  Meaning ALL MEN JUDGE THEMSELVES.
> *



well said brother..


----------



## ONESICKLS

WELL REPENTANCE LETS JUST LEAVE IT AT THAT , OK LATER BROTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 2 2008, 11:17 AM~12038425
> *I REALLY enjoyed reading about his ideas.  I definitely wish he would have made it a bit farther but the important part is his thoughts/ideas did get out in front of people and they had to comment on them or at least think about them.
> No problem.
> *


I wish he would have made it to. I was tempted to write my brother in but it was taking to long for us to figure how to write his name in since he is a third. He ended up writing in himself as Ramon Salazar III. Maybe next election if the terms for presidency haven't changed I will write my brother in as my vote.


----------



## King Daddy

Mark chapter 13:1-31 Very important verse 32-37. Its been coming and I to believe it is close at hand if not already here. The only way to change the world though is through Christ love. It is his grace and mercy that released us from our bonds and set us free and it is this love that will carry us through. We must fulfill the great commission with great understanding of the character of Christ because its his character we must model. 1 john 3:13 says we will grow enemies but we will have HIS victory. Our love should not only be for our brothers and sisters but for those who don't know him as well. 2 Corinthians 10:3-5. Matthew 22:39


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA

*A Little Story Now That The Holidays are near....*


A BROKEN-DOWN LOOKING MAN IN FADED JEANS AND AN OLD DIRTY HAT APPROACHED ME AS I WAS GETTING INTO MY CAR.

"EXCUSE ME." he said,"I'M REALLY SORRY TO ASK YOU THIS BUT COULD YOU SPARE 50 CENTS? I'M TRYING TO TAKE THE NUMBER 3 BUS AND I HAVE $1.25 BUT THE BUS COSTS $1.75."

"SORRY," I replied, THEN QUICKLY GOT IN THE CAR AND DROVE AWAY.

THE NEXT DAY AT CHURCH A SCRIPTURE WAS READ THAT SAID "...INASMUCH AS YE HAVE DONE IT UNTO ONE OF THE LEAST OF MY BRETHEN, YE HAVE DONE IT UNTO ME."

ALL I COULD THINK ABOUT WAS THE BROKEN-DOWN LOOKING MAN IN FADED JEANS AND AN OLD DIRTY HAT.

WHAT IF THAT WAS JESUS STANDING THERE INSTEAD OF A RAGGED STRANGER? WOULD I HAVE SAID NO TO HIM? WOULD I HAVE DENIED HIM?

KINDNESS TO OTHERS, WHETHER STRANGERS OR NEIGHBORS, IS A GIFT FROM GOD.

EACH TIME WE REACH OUT OUR HAND TO HELP ANOTHER, WE ARE SPREAD HIS LOVE AND KINDNESS.


*God Bless You All Through The Holidays*


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PRECIOUSCUBANA_@Nov 3 2008, 03:13 PM~12047368
> *A Little Story Now That The Holidays are near....
> A BROKEN-DOWN LOOKING MAN IN FADED JEANS AND AN OLD DIRTY HAT APPROACHED ME AS I WAS GETTING INTO MY CAR.
> 
> "EXCUSE ME." he said,"I'M REALLY SORRY TO ASK YOU THIS BUT COULD YOU SPARE 50 CENTS? I'M TRYING TO TAKE THE NUMBER 3 BUS AND I HAVE $1.25 BUT THE BUS COSTS $1.75."
> 
> "SORRY," I replied, THEN QUICKLY GOT IN THE CAR AND DROVE AWAY.
> 
> THE NEXT DAY AT CHURCH A SCRIPTURE WAS READ THAT SAID "...INASMUCH AS YE HAVE DONE IT UNTO ONE OF THE LEAST OF MY BRETHEN, YE HAVE DONE IT UNTO ME."
> 
> ALL I COULD THINK ABOUT WAS THE BROKEN-DOWN LOOKING MAN IN FADED JEANS AND AN OLD DIRTY HAT.
> 
> WHAT IF THAT WAS JESUS STANDING THERE INSTEAD OF A RAGGED STRANGER? WOULD I HAVE SAID NO TO HIM? WOULD I HAVE DENIED HIM?
> 
> KINDNESS TO OTHERS, WHETHER STRANGERS OR NEIGHBORS, IS A GIFT FROM GOD.
> 
> EACH TIME WE REACH OUT OUR HAND TO HELP ANOTHER, WE ARE SPREAD HIS LOVE AND KINDNESS.
> God Bless You All Through The Holidays
> *


What can i say bout this nothing wrong with giveing but just anailize the cituation first then give, cause lots of people are quick to fool you in a second not saying not to give but not every ragged out stanger are looking for a couple cents to eat or in your example for a bus fee some are trying some cent for some bud ,crank,ice,and other type of drugs if it were me i would pay it myself in person to know for sure that he does n it for a bus fee or another example when you see people asking for change so they can eat i offer to bring them the food like a uick burger or something if they accept they really do want it for food but if they say no and insist that they want the money insted there somthing funny bout that,there could be somthing else behind that like they want the money to feed there addiction of drugs so on so fort just thought i'll inform bout this againj nothing wrong with giveing just check it out first ...God Bless to all ...laterzzz


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Nov 3 2008, 10:52 AM~12046631
> *Mark chapter 13:1-31  Very important verse 32-37. Its been coming and I to believe it is close at hand if not already here. The only way to change the world though is through Christ love. It is his grace and mercy that released us from our bonds and set us free and it is this love that will carry us through. We must fulfill the great commission with great understanding of the character of Christ because its his character we must model. 1 john 3:13 says we will grow enemies but we will have HIS victory. Our love should not only be for our brothers and sisters but for those who don't know him as well. 2 Corinthians 10:3-5. Matthew 22:39
> *


x2. Thats what I've been trying to say, doing, and whats caused this. But i can say with no regret, that I am never sorry for any of it for doing the will of God in the Love I have for Him.
Gotta just be thankful we are persecuted. Means we are on the right side! :angel:


----------



## Bigsmooth

Tonight I was reading meaningless topics. Wasting my time reading words of obvious non christian types who seem to care about nothing more than bringing the next man down. I try to steer clear of the obvious ones but so many seem to take that nasty turn for the worse. I am also listening to the local news on TV as I hear gory details of another innocent child who lost her life to the people who should have been protecting her. It absolutly breaks me to hear these things! I can stomach most things. But not this! I can't help but to pray i'm upset but take solace in the Lord that she is with Him, and is not enduring the torture that this world repeatedly showed her. I am not a very emotional person but the way some children are treated in this world pushes me over the edge. The tears, and pain I feel for a stranger is so real, and as i pray i find myself so lost. I pray for her, I thank the Lord for all my blessings, and in the back of my mind I question my faith for a second because the anger is so strong. It does not last long but I wish I was better at dealing with that inner conflict. Tonight my heart and prayers go out to the others who are abused, and to anyone else who is struggling with that same question. Why?


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Nov 4 2008, 04:00 AM~12054859
> *Tonight I was reading meaningless topics.  Wasting my time reading words of obvious non christian types who seem to care about nothing more than bringing the next man down.  I try to steer clear of the obvious ones but so many seem to take that nasty turn for the worse.  I am also listening to the local news on TV as I hear gory details of another innocent child who lost her life to the people who should have been protecting her.    It absolutly breaks me to hear these things!  I can stomach most things.  But not this!    I can't help but to pray i'm upset but take solace in the Lord that she is with Him, and is not enduring the torture that this world repeatedly showed her.    I am not  a very emotional person but the way some children are treated in this world pushes me over the edge.  The tears, and pain I feel for a stranger is so real,  and as i pray i find myself so lost.  I pray for her,  I thank the Lord for all my blessings, and in the back of my mind I question my faith for a second because the anger is so strong.  It does not last long but I wish I was better at dealing with that inner conflict.  Tonight my heart and prayers go out to the others who are abused,  and to anyone else who is struggling with that same question.  Why?
> *


Thats the lords heart caring for people. I get the same way , I used to let it just anger the heck out of me but over time I have learned to be a little more restrained. You have a compassion for Gods people and it is being manifest in thoughts. I don't know how your walk with the lord is but get in his word and keep "feeling" for his people. This are sad times we live in you hear on the news nightly of children being killed senselessly. God doesn't will for bad things to happen but the actions of all people are not in accordance with the word of God. I used to be so cold hearted toward myself and others before I gave my life to Christ, I didn't care about the wellness of my self or others. Now I feel the same pains as your, its those labor pains for the lords children.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 3 2008, 06:36 PM~12050009
> *Ooooh, someones got the mod erasing all of my messages in all the rooms.  "Wow".  Freedom. Isn't. Free.
> *


I erased it because it's extremely off topic especially when you posted in the Hydraulics forum.  

What does any of what you are saying have to do with Christian car clubs or Hydraulics. Everyone is entitled to there views on here but you need to keep them in the proper forums.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 4 2008, 08:52 AM~12056044
> *I erased it because it's extremely off topic especially when you posted in the Hydraulics forum.
> 
> What does any of what you are saying have to do with Christian car clubs or Hydraulics. Everyone is entitled to there views on here but you need to keep them in the proper forums.
> *


exactly. it didnt. thats only what all of u chose to attack. Everyone is giving the same ignorant remarks. How does anyone find out things they dont know? Someone goes out of their way to go the them and inform them. How many people on here with the right to "Change" this country around and have no info they should know?? You already know most people dont know crap and take no effort to look. So therefore most wont go into the "proper forums". MAYBE You might, but you KNOW the majority wont.
-When the people helping the candidates run for office show up to your door putting pamplets on it about them, do you say "this isn't the proper place for this, i dont need to see this?" Where do you get your information from??

I didn't make those videos nor take the effort to obtain that info, someone else did and I'm thankful they spent their own time and money to do so just to let me know.

-Makes no since u needed what i posted removed, when if no one liked it, all they had to do was choose to look over it. So you really only took the extra effort to keep people ignorant by having what i posted erased.

The "proper forums" are ALL of them because this is an American website where the people capable of voting are on. Which comes first, "Hydraulics" or your freedom? Because that "Changes" every time a new president is put in office.

-God bless.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Nov 4 2008, 02:00 AM~12054859
> *Tonight I was reading meaningless topics.  Wasting my time reading words of obvious non christian types who seem to care about nothing more than bringing the next man down.  I try to steer clear of the obvious ones but so many seem to take that nasty turn for the worse.  I am also listening to the local news on TV as I hear gory details of another innocent child who lost her life to the people who should have been protecting her.    It absolutly breaks me to hear these things!  I can stomach most things.  But not this!    I can't help but to pray i'm upset but take solace in the Lord that she is with Him, and is not enduring the torture that this world repeatedly showed her.    I am not  a very emotional person but the way some children are treated in this world pushes me over the edge.  The tears, and pain I feel for a stranger is so real,  and as i pray i find myself so lost.  I pray for her,  I thank the Lord for all my blessings, and in the back of my mind I question my faith for a second because the anger is so strong.  It does not last long but I wish I was better at dealing with that inner conflict.  Tonight my heart and prayers go out to the others who are abused,  and to anyone else who is struggling with that same question.  Why?
> *


As we are made in His image, its part of the spirit of wrath God has for those that sin so great against the rest of His creation. But as he says, "Vengence is his". All we can do over here is pray, and when the time comes, we will have to protect those in the same manner here. Just know the Lord is always in control and the victory is already His. As long as we are down here in the flesh, we will also have to deal with the spirit of Satan trying to "change" us to living in anger. This is part of Adam biting that apple, and results into us having to remember that Jesus rose back up and captured the keys he passed on to us to keep going on enduring the pains in this life the world provides. -Just stay in the spirit of the winner. Jesus Christ. We must over come together.


----------



## REPENTANCE

God vs Science 

> 'Let me explain the problem science has with religion.' The atheist
> professor of philosophy pauses before his class and then asks one
> of his
> new students to stand.
>
> 'You're a Christian, aren't you, son?'
>
> 'Yes sir,' the student says.
>
> 'So you believe in God?'
>
> 'Absolutely.
>
> 'Is God good?'
>
> 'Sure! God's good.'
>
> 'Is God all-powerful? Can God do anything?'
>
> 'Yes'
>
> 'Are you good or evil?'
>
> 'The Bible says I'm evil.'
>
> The professor grins knowingly. 'Aha! The Bible!' He considers for a
> moment. 'Here's one for you. Let's say there's a sick person over here
> and yo u can cure him. You can do it. Would you help him? Would you
> try?'
>
> 'Yes sir, I would.'
>
> 'So you're good...!'
>
> 'I wouldn't say that.'
>
> 'But why not say that? You'd help a sick and maimed person if you
> could.Most of us would if we could. But God doesn't.'
>
> The student does not answer, so the professor continues. 'He doesn't,
> does he? My brother was a Christian who died of cancer, even
> though he
> prayed to Jesus to heal him. How is this Jesus good? Hmmm? Can you
> answer that one?'
>
> The student remains silent.
>
> 'No, you can't, can you?' the professor says. He takes a sip of water
> from a glass on his desk to give the student time to relax.
>
> 'Let's start again, young fella. Is God good?'
>
> 'Er..yes,' the student says.
>
> 'Is Satan good?'
>
> The student doesn't hesitate on this one. 'No.'
>
> 'Then where does Satan come from?'
>
> The student falters. 'From God'
>
> 'That's right. God made Satan, didn't he? Tell me, son. Is there
> evil in
> this world?'
>
> 'Yes, sir.'
>
> 'Evil's everywhere, isn't it? And God did make everything correct??
>
> 'Yes'
>
> 'So who created evil?' The professor continued, 'If God created
> everything, then God created evil, since evil exists, and
> according to
> the principle that our works define who we are, then God is evil.'
>
> Again, the student has no answer. 'Is there sickness? Immorality?
> Hatred? Ugliness? All these terrible things, do they exist in this
> world?'
>
> The student squirms on his feet. 'Yes.'
>
> 'So who created them?'
>
> The student does not answer again, so the professor repeats his
> question. 'Who created them?' There is still no answer. Suddenly the
> lecturer breaks away to pace in front of the classroom. The class is
> mesmerized. 'Tell me,' he continues onto another student.
>
> 'Do you believe in Jesus Christ, son?
>
> The student's voice betrays him and cracks. 'Yes, professor, I do.'
>
> The old man stops pacing. 'Science says you have five senses you
> use to
> identify and observe the world around you. Have you ever seen Jesus?'
>
> 'No sir. I've never seen Him.'
>
> 'Then tell us if you've ever heard your Jesus?'
>
> 'No, sir, I have not.'
>
> 'Have you ever felt your Jesus, tasted your Jesus or smelled your
> Jesus?Have you ever had any sensory perception of Jesus Christ, or
> God for
> that matter?'
>
> 'No, sir, I'm afraid I haven't.'
>
> 'Yet you still believe in him?'
>
> 'Yes' 
> 'According to the rules of empirical, testable, demonstrable protocol,
> science says your God doesn't exist. What do you say to that, son?'
>
> 'Nothing,' the student replies. 'I only have my faith.'
>
> 'Yes, faith,' the professor repeats. 'And that is the problem science
> has with God. There is no evidence, only faith.'
>
> The student stands quietly for a moment, before asking a question
> of His
> own. 'Professor, is there such thing as heat?'
>
> ' Yes.'
>
> 'And is there such a thing as cold?'
>
> 'Yes, son, there's cold too.'
>
> 'No sir, there isn't.'
>
> The professor turns to face the student, obviously interested. 
>
> The room suddenly becomes very quiet. The student begins to explain.
> 'You can have lots of heat, even more heat, super-heat, mega-heat,
> unlimited heat, white heat, a little heat or no heat, but we don't
> haveanything called 'cold'. We can hit up to 458 degrees below
> zero, which
> is no heat, but we can't go any further after that. There is no such
> thing as cold; otherwise we would be able to go colder than the lowest
> -458 degrees.'
>
> 'Every body or object is susceptible to study when it has or transmits
> energy, and heat is what makes a body or matter have or transmit
> energy.Absolute zero (-458 F) is the total absence of heat. You
> see, sir, cold
> is only a word we use to describe the absence of
> heat. We cannot measure cold. Heat we can measure in thermal units
> because heat is energy.
> Cold is not the opposite of heat, sir, just the absence of it.'
>
> Silence across the room. A pen drops somewhere in the classroom,
> sounding like a hammer.
>
> 'What about darkness, professor. Is there such a thing as darkness?'
>
> 'Yes,' the pr ofessor replies without hesitation. 'What is night
> if it
> isn't darkness?'
>
> 'You're wrong again, sir. Darkness is not something; it is the absence
> of something. You can have low light, normal light, bright light,
> flashing light, but if you have no light constantly you have
> nothing and
> it's called darkness, isn't it? That's the meaning we use to
> define the
> word.'
> 'In reality, darkness isn't. If it were, you would be able to make
> darkness darker, wouldn't you?'
>
> The professor begins to smile at the student in front of him. This
> willbe a good semester. 'So what point are you making, young man?
>
> 'Yes, professor. My point is, your philosophical premise is flawed to
> start with, and so your conclusion must also be flawed.'
>
> The professor's face cannot hide his surprise this time. 'Flawed? Can
> you explain how?'
>
> 'You are working on the premise of duality,' the student
> explains.. 'You
> argue that there is life and then there's death; a good God and a bad
> God. You are viewing the concept of God as something finite, something
> we can measure. Sir, science can't even explain a thought.'
> 'It uses electricity and magnetism, but has never seen, much less
> fullyunderstood either one. To view death as the opposite of life
> is to be
> ignorant of the fact that death cannot exist as a
> substantive thing. Death is not the opposite of life, just the
> absenceof it.
>
> 'Now tell me, professor. Do you teach your students that they evolved
> from a monkey?'
>
> 'If you are referring to the natural evolutionary process, young man,
> yes, of course I do.'
>
> 'Have you ever observed evolution with your own eyes, sir?'
>
> The professor begins to shake his head, still smiling, as he realizes
> where the argument is going. A very good semester, indeed.
>
> 'Since no one has ever observed the process of evolution at work and
> cannot even prove that this process is an on-going endeavor, are
> you not
> teaching your opinion, sir? Are you now not a scientist, but a
> preacher?'
>
> The class is in uproar. The student remains silent until the commotion
> has subsided.
>
> 'To continue the point you were making earlier to the other
> student, let
> me give you an example of what I mean.'
>
> The student looks around the room. 'Is there anyone in the class
> who has
> ever seen the professor's brain?' The class breaks out into laughter.
>
> 'Is there anyone here who has ever heard the professor's brain,
> felt the
> professor's brain, touched or smelled the professor's brain? No one
> appears to have done so. So, according to the established rules of
> empirical, stable, demonstrable protocol, science says that you have
> no brain, with all due respect, sir.'
>
> 'So if science says you have no brain, how can we trust your lectures,
> sir?'
>
> Now the room is silent. The professor just stares at the student, his
> face unreadable.
>
> Finally, after what seems an eternity, the old man answers. 'I guess
> you'll have to take them on faith.'
>
> 'Now, you accept that there is faith, and, in fact, faith exists with
> life,' the student continues. 'Now, sir, is there such a thing as
> evil?'
> Now uncertain, the professor responds, 'Of course, there is. We
> see it
> everyday It is in the daily example of man's inhumanity to man. 
> It is
> in the multitude of crime and violence everywhere in the world. These
> manifestations are nothing else but evil.'
>
> To this the student replied, 'Evil does not exist sir, or at least it
> does not exist unto itself. Evil is simply the absence of God. It is
> just like darkness and cold, a word that man has created to
> describe the absence of God. God did not create evil. Evil is the
> result of what happens when man does not have God's love present in
> his heart.
> It's like the cold that comes when there is no heat or the
> darkness that
> comes when there is no light.'
>
> The professor sat down.
>
> The student was Albert Einstein. Albert Einstein did write a book
> titled God vs. Science in 1921...
>
> If you read it all the way through and had a smile on your face when
> you finished, mail to your friends and family with the title 'God vs
> Science'.
>
> 
> 
> 'For we walk by faith, not by sight.' 2 Corinthians 5:7

Johnny Baeza REPENTANCE C.C. - Salinas,CA


----------



## REPENTANCE

Sorry for the arrows, email thingy did that.


----------



## Bugsy 68

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 4 2008, 10:34 AM~12056879
> *God vs Science
> 
> > 'Let me explain the problem science has with religion.'  The atheist
> > professor of philosophy pauses before his class and then asks one
> > of his
> > new students to stand.
> >
> > 'You're a Christian, aren't you, son?'
> >
> > 'Yes sir,' the student says.
> >
> > 'So you believe in God?'
> >
> > 'Absolutely.
> >
> > 'Is God good?'
> >
> > 'Sure! God's good.'
> >
> > 'Is God all-powerful? Can God do anything?'
> >
> > 'Yes'
> >
> > 'Are you good or evil?'
> >
> > 'The Bible says I'm evil.'
> >
> > The professor grins knowingly. 'Aha! The Bible!' He considers for a
> > moment. 'Here's one for you. Let's say there's a sick person over here
> > and yo u can cure him. You can do it. Would you help him? Would you
> > try?'
> >
> > 'Yes sir, I would.'
> >
> > 'So you're good...!'
> >
> > 'I wouldn't say that.'
> >
> > 'But why not say that? You'd help a sick and maimed person if you
> > could.Most of us would if we could. But God doesn't.'
> >
> > The student does not answer, so the professor continues. 'He doesn't,
> > does he? My brother was a Christian who died of cancer, even
> > though he
> > prayed to Jesus to heal him. How is this Jesus good?  Hmmm? Can you
> > answer that one?'
> >
> > The student remains silent.
> >
> > 'No, you can't, can you?' the professor says. He takes a sip of water
> > from a glass on his desk to give the student time to relax.
> >
> > 'Let's start again, young fella. Is God good?'
> >
> > 'Er..yes,' the student says.
> >
> > 'Is Satan good?'
> >
> > The student doesn't hesitate on this one. 'No.'
> >
> > 'Then where does Satan come from?'
> >
> > The student falters. 'From God'
> >
> > 'That's right. God made Satan, didn't he? Tell me, son. Is there
> > evil in
> > this world?'
> >
> > 'Yes, sir.'
> >
> > 'Evil's everywhere, isn't it? And God did make everything correct??
> >
> > 'Yes'
> >
> > 'So who created evil?' The professor continued, 'If God created
> > everything, then God created evil, since evil exists, and
> > according to
> > the principle that our works define who we are, then God is evil.'
> >
> > Again, the student has no answer. 'Is there sickness? Immorality?
> > Hatred? Ugliness? All these terrible things, do they exist in this
> > world?'
> >
> > The student squirms on his feet. 'Yes.'
> >
> > 'So who created them?'
> >
> > The student does not answer again, so the professor repeats his
> > question. 'Who created them?' There is still no answer. Suddenly the
> > lecturer breaks away to pace in front of the classroom.  The class is
> > mesmerized. 'Tell me,' he continues onto another student.
> >
> > 'Do you believe in Jesus Christ, son?
> >
> > The student's voice betrays him and cracks. 'Yes, professor, I do.'
> >
> > The old man stops pacing. 'Science says you have five senses you
> > use to
> > identify and observe the world around you. Have you ever seen Jesus?'
> >
> > 'No sir. I've never seen Him.'
> >
> > 'Then tell us if you've ever heard your Jesus?'
> >
> > 'No, sir, I have not.'
> >
> > 'Have you ever felt your Jesus, tasted your Jesus or smelled your
> > Jesus?Have you ever had any sensory perception of Jesus Christ, or
> > God for
> > that matter?'
> >
> > 'No, sir, I'm afraid I haven't.'
> >
> > 'Yet you still believe in him?'
> >
> > 'Yes'
> > 'According to the rules of empirical, testable, demonstrable protocol,
> > science says your God doesn't exist. What do you say to that, son?'
> >
> > 'Nothing,' the student replies. 'I only have my faith.'
> >
> > 'Yes, faith,'  the professor repeats. 'And that is the problem science
> > has with God. There is no evidence, only faith.'
> >
> > The student stands quietly for a moment, before asking a question
> > of His
> > own. 'Professor, is there such thing as heat?'
> >
> > ' Yes.'
> >
> > 'And is there such a thing as cold?'
> >
> > 'Yes, son, there's cold too.'
> >
> > 'No sir, there isn't.'
> >
> > The professor turns to face the student, obviously interested.
> >
> > The room suddenly becomes very quiet. The student begins to explain.
> > 'You can have lots of heat, even more heat, super-heat, mega-heat,
> > unlimited heat, white heat, a little heat or no heat, but we don't
> > haveanything called 'cold'. We can hit up to 458 degrees below
> > zero, which
> > is no heat, but we can't go any further after that. There is no such
> > thing as cold; otherwise we would be able to go colder than the lowest
> > -458 degrees.'
> >
> > 'Every body or object is susceptible to study when it has or transmits
> > energy, and heat is what makes a body or matter have or transmit
> > energy.Absolute zero (-458 F) is the total absence of heat. You
> > see, sir, cold
> > is only a word we use to describe the absence of
> > heat. We cannot measure cold. Heat we can measure in thermal units
> > because heat is energy.
> > Cold is not the opposite of heat, sir, just the absence of it.'
> >
> > Silence across the room. A pen drops somewhere in the classroom,
> > sounding like a hammer.
> >
> > 'What about darkness, professor. Is there such a thing as darkness?'
> >
> > 'Yes,'  the pr ofessor replies without hesitation. 'What is night
> > if it
> > isn't darkness?'
> >
> > 'You're wrong again, sir. Darkness is not something; it is the absence
> > of something. You can have low light, normal light, bright light,
> > flashing light, but if you have no light constantly you have
> > nothing and
> > it's called darkness, isn't it? That's the meaning we use to
> > define the
> > word.'
> > 'In reality, darkness isn't. If it were, you would be able to make
> > darkness darker, wouldn't you?'
> >
> > The professor begins to smile at the student in front of him. This
> > willbe a good semester. 'So what point are you making, young man?
> >
> > 'Yes, professor. My point is, your philosophical premise is flawed to
> > start with, and so your conclusion must also be flawed.'
> >
> > The professor's face cannot hide his surprise this time. 'Flawed? Can
> > you explain how?'
> >
> > 'You are working on the premise of duality,' the student
> > explains.. 'You
> > argue that there is life and then there's death; a good God and a bad
> > God. You are viewing the concept of God as something finite, something
> > we can measure. Sir, science can't even explain a thought.'
> > 'It uses electricity and magnetism, but has never seen, much less
> > fullyunderstood either one. To view death as the opposite of life
> > is to be
> > ignorant of the fact that death cannot exist as a
> > substantive thing.  Death is not the opposite of life, just the
> > absenceof it.
> >
> > 'Now tell me, professor. Do you teach your students that they evolved
> > from a monkey?'
> >
> > 'If you are referring to the natural evolutionary process, young man,
> > yes, of course I do.'
> >
> > 'Have you ever observed evolution with your own eyes, sir?'
> >
> > The professor begins to shake his head, still smiling, as he realizes
> > where the argument is going. A very good semester, indeed.
> >
> > 'Since no one has ever observed the process of evolution at work and
> > cannot even prove that this process is an on-going endeavor, are
> > you not
> > teaching your opinion, sir? Are you now not a scientist, but a
> > preacher?'
> >
> > The class is in uproar. The student remains silent until the commotion
> > has subsided.
> >
> > 'To continue the point you were making earlier to the other
> > student, let
> > me give you an example of what I mean.'
> >
> > The student looks around the room. 'Is there anyone in the class
> > who has
> > ever seen the professor's brain?' The class breaks out into laughter.
> >
> > 'Is there anyone here who has ever heard the professor's brain,
> > felt the
> > professor's brain, touched or smelled the professor's brain? No one
> > appears to have done so. So, according to the established rules of
> > empirical, stable, demonstrable protocol, science says that you have
> > no brain, with all due respect, sir.'
> >
> > 'So if science says you have no brain, how can we trust your lectures,
> > sir?'
> >
> > Now the room is silent. The professor just stares at the student, his
> > face unreadable.
> >
> > Finally, after what seems an eternity, the old man answers. 'I guess
> > you'll have to take them on faith.'
> >
> > 'Now, you accept that there is faith, and, in fact, faith exists with
> > life,' the student continues. 'Now, sir, is there such a thing as
> > evil?'
> > Now uncertain, the professor responds, 'Of course, there is.  We
> > see it
> > everyday It is in the daily example of man's inhumanity to man.
> > It is
> > in the multitude of crime and violence everywhere in the world.  These
> > manifestations are nothing else but evil.'
> >
> > To this the student replied, 'Evil does not exist sir, or at least it
> > does not exist unto itself. Evil is simply the absence of God. It is
> > just like darkness and cold, a word that man has created to
> > describe the absence of God. God did not create evil. Evil is the
> > result of what happens when man does not have God's love present in
> > his heart.
> > It's like the cold that comes when there is no heat or the
> > darkness that
> > comes when there is no light.'
> >
> > The  professor sat down.
> >
> > The student was Albert Einstein.  Albert Einstein did write a book
> > titled God vs. Science in 1921...
> >
> > If you read it all the way through and had a smile on your face when
> > you finished, mail to your friends and family with the title 'God vs
> > Science'.
> >
> >
> >
> > 'For we walk by faith, not by sight.' 2 Corinthians 5:7
> 
> Johnny Baeza  REPENTANCE C.C.  -  Salinas,CA
> *


Looks like someone has been doing there home work. Good job brother, that's some interesting stuff I might have to check out.. God Bless
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy

I am not sure if that is a true Einstein story bro. He kinda had a "Cosmic Religious" stand point. Not an atheist but he believed in God and our collective conciseness uniting all things in the universe.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Nov 4 2008, 10:21 PM~12065344
> *I am not sure if that is a true Einstein story bro. He kinda had a "Cosmic Religious" stand point. Not an atheist but he believed in God and our collective conciseness uniting all things in the universe.
> *


Yea i actually heard about the book when i went to pre-school or grade school. But thats the problem with any scientist, they always change over and it seems to not stop, like a virus.  I know his head was messed up in the end though for sure. Didn't he end up with the Nazi regime?


----------



## eerazo

Hey, I want to start a new Car Club and call it Born Again Ridas I am from Nor-Cal but I now live in Kansas City.
If there is any one out there that thinks they would like to help me with this pleace PM me 
Thanks and God Bless


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 5 2008, 02:51 AM~12067021
> *Yea i actually heard about the book when i went to pre-school or grade school. But thats the problem with any scientist, they always change over and it seems to not stop, like a virus.    I know his head was messed up in the end though for sure.  Didn't he end up with the Nazi regime?
> *


He was a very educated person but you said it bro some times people can get into this idea "we are better than those who cannot function at our high brain capacity". He never joined the Nazi regime he did a lot of work for the US as a physicist. He did a lot of good and opened the doors for some bad. I am currently working on my masters in science :happysad: I will try my hardest to not let it go to my head, especially when I complete my masters and go for my PharmD. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Nov 5 2008, 12:02 PM~12070494
> *He was a very educated person but you said it bro some times people can get into this idea "we are better than those who cannot function at our high brain capacity". He never joined the Nazi regime he did a lot of work for the US as a physicist. He did a lot of good and opened the doors for some bad. I am currently working on my masters in science :happysad: I will try my hardest to not let it go to my head, especially when I complete my masters and go for my PharmD. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats funny as heck man. But thanks for correcting me though. I barely remember anything about him anymore. Easy to forget alot of old time stuff after gettin outta school. :biggrin: Im trying to replace everything i kno with the Bible now. Too much confusion combining everything else.


----------



## DIPN714

WE DIP'N 4 JESUS;;;;;;;


----------



## PEREZJ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2008, 07:29 PM~12072779
> *WE DIP'N 4 JESUS;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRU TRU


----------



## PEREZJ

NOW YOU KNOW I HAVE TO THROW IT UP VEGAS,AND FLORIDA REPENTANCE C.C WHAT IT DO


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 5 2008, 02:07 PM~12070542
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Thats funny as heck man. But thanks for correcting me though. I barely remember anything about him anymore.  Easy to forget alot of old time stuff after gettin outta school.  :biggrin:  Im trying to replace everything i kno with the Bible now. Too much confusion combining everything else.
> *


That right there is a battle brother. The struggle lies within us going through stuff and seeing stuff and now changing our view to align with the word of God. My kids go to public school so I have to teach them the difference between the "theory" and intelligent design. We are in the world but not of it.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Nov 5 2008, 04:39 PM~12072855
> *That right there is a battle brother. The struggle lies within us going through stuff and seeing stuff and now changing our view to align with the word of God. My kids go to public school so I have to teach them the difference between the "theory" and intelligent design. We are in the world but not of it.
> *


i heard that man. my kids aren't that old yet, but soon enough. its bad enough everytime they come from their moms house i have to re train them manners and obedience.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2008, 04:29 PM~12072779
> *WE DIP'N 4 JESUS;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice truck Big Al. Did good at the super show with it! Too bad u didnt bring the hopper though. Could'a gotcha on firm! :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 31 2008, 03:54 PM~12028642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## King Daddy

Correction: I'm working on my bachelor of science then my PharmD, see already getting a big head :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

The Day After
Pray for Our President and Our Nation

By Chuck Colson

November 5, 2008

Whether you voted for Barack Obama or John McCain, whether you’re recovering from your all-night celebration or drying the tears from your pillow, today’s a good day to remember the words of the apostle Paul: “I urge, then, first of all, that requests, prayers, intercession and thanksgiving be made for everyone— for kings and all those in authority, that we may live peaceful and quiet lives in all godliness and holiness” (1 Timothy 2:1-3).

And the new President will surely need our prayers because he and his administration face huge, serious challenges to the health of our nation and to peace in the world—challenges that, in my opinion, neither he nor any government on earth will have the power to overcome without divine aid.

How has America come to this point? Why is our economy on the brink of disaster? Why is our culture so utterly depraved?

I can only think of what Alexandr Solzhenitsyn said about the catastrophic consequences of the Russian revolution. “I recall,” he said, “hearing a number of older people offer the following explanation for the great disasters that had befallen Russia : Men have forgotten God; that's why all this has happened.”

Solzhenitsyn was right. Indeed, I can’t find any better explanation for why we Americans find ourselves in the state we are in. We have forgotten God.

We have also forgotten that American democracy—indeed Western Civilization itself—is the product of the Judeo-Christian understanding of God and humanity. Without that revelation that man is created in the image of God, our founders never would have recognized the unalienable rights to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Indeed, as I and others like Rodney Stark have argued, modern science and education, liberal democracy, capitalism flourished in Western civilization precisely because of the Judeo-Christian worldview.

The attacks on Christianity these days are only going to intensify in the months ahead. But we must press on all the more to make a winsome witness. Those who would banish Christianity from American life are risking the very survival of American society.

Friends have asked me whether this economic crisis is God’s judgment upon us. I don’t know.

As I’ve re-read the Old Testament prophets recently, I couldn’t help but notice the recurring theme: The people of God turned away from Him and worshipped false idols. The result was always disaster.

Is God responsible for credit markets collapsing around the world? No. We’re responsible. Because instead of worshiping God, we’ve worshipped false idols of the marketplace, credit card companies and cheap mortgages. We’ve put our own appetites over our duties to God and neighbor.

So this is no time for Christians to go into the bunkers. No time to wail or moan over our retirement plans. This is a time to repent, to pray more, to give more. It’s a time for Christians to lead, encourage, and minister to a faltering country in a faltering economy.

This is a time for the Church to get serious about Christian discipleship. Enough cheap grace.

So pray for the new President and his administration. But most of all, my brothers and sisters, this is a time to love our neighbors and to hunger for God and His righteousness.


----------



## servant of christ

*DEAR GOD
WHY DO YOU ALLOW 
SO MUCH VIOLENCE 
IN SCHOOLS
SIGNED
A CONCERNED STUDENT





DEAR 
CONCERNED STUDENT
I'M NOT ALLOWED IN SCHOOLS
SIGNED
GOD*
       
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## servant of christ

*HURRY BEFORE IT'S TO LATE*


----------



## REPENTANCE




----------



## REPENTANCE

wussup family! Where everybody been?? CHECK IN CHRISTIAN CLUBS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 7 2008, 12:41 AM~12086701
> *The Day After
> Pray for Our President and Our Nation
> 
> By Chuck Colson
> 
> November 5, 2008
> 
> Whether you voted for Barack Obama or John McCain, whether you’re recovering from your all-night celebration or drying the tears from your pillow, today’s a good day to remember the words of the apostle Paul: “I urge, then, first of all, that requests, prayers, intercession and thanksgiving be made for everyone— for kings and all those in authority, that we may live peaceful and quiet lives in all godliness and holiness” (1 Timothy 2:1-3).
> 
> And the new President will surely need our prayers because he and his administration face huge, serious challenges to the health of our nation and to peace in the world—challenges that, in my opinion, neither he nor any government on earth will have the power to overcome without divine aid.
> 
> How has America come to this point? Why is our economy on the brink of disaster? Why is our culture so utterly depraved?
> 
> I can only think of what Alexandr Solzhenitsyn said about the catastrophic consequences of the Russian revolution. “I recall,” he said, “hearing a number of older people offer the following explanation for the great disasters that had befallen Russia : Men have forgotten God; that's why all this has happened.”
> 
> Solzhenitsyn was right. Indeed, I can’t find any better explanation for why we Americans find ourselves in the state we are in. We have forgotten God.
> 
> We have also forgotten that American democracy—indeed Western Civilization itself—is the product of the Judeo-Christian understanding of God and humanity. Without that revelation that man is created in the image of God, our founders never would have recognized the unalienable rights to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Indeed, as I and others like Rodney Stark have argued, modern science and education, liberal democracy, capitalism flourished in Western civilization precisely because of the Judeo-Christian worldview.
> 
> The attacks on Christianity these days are only going to intensify in the months ahead. But we must press on all the more to make a winsome witness. Those who would banish Christianity from American life are risking the very survival of American society.
> 
> Friends have asked me whether this economic crisis is God’s judgment upon us. I don’t know.
> 
> As I’ve re-read the Old Testament prophets recently, I couldn’t help but notice the recurring theme: The people of God turned away from Him and worshipped false idols. The result was always disaster.
> 
> Is God responsible for credit markets collapsing around the world? No. We’re responsible. Because instead of worshiping God, we’ve worshipped false idols of the marketplace, credit card companies and cheap mortgages. We’ve put our own appetites over our duties to God and neighbor.
> 
> So this is no time for Christians to go into the bunkers. No time to wail or moan over our retirement plans. This is a time to repent, to pray more, to give more. It’s a time for Christians to lead, encourage, and minister to a faltering country in a faltering economy.
> 
> This is a time for the Church to get serious about Christian discipleship. Enough cheap grace.
> 
> So pray for the new President and his administration. But most of all, my brothers and sisters, this is a time to love our neighbors and to hunger for God and His righteousness.
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fairydust87

If I may I would like to give a praise report........

First I would like to thank God for letting me live one more day,
I would like to give thanx for my job and I just recently got a promotion plus a raise.....so I would really like to thank Him for that.
I praise Him for my family even though my mom and I aren't really getting a long but I'm tring.....and last but not least thank you God for the love of my life.


I know I don't get on here as much but I do what I can to praise Him as well as pray to Him and I'm still learning how to speak His word but I know it will take some time, but I'm learning the best way I can.....thanx for reading this


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 10 2008, 08:43 PM~12118899
> *If I may I would like to give a praise report........
> 
> First I would like to thank God for letting me live one more day,
> I would like to give thanx for my job and I just recently got a promotion plus a raise.....so I would really like to thank Him for that.
> I praise Him for my family even though my mom and I aren't really getting a long but I'm tring.....and last but not least thank you God for the love of my life.
> I know I don't get on here as much but I do what I can to praise Him as well as pray to Him and I'm still learning how to speak His word but I know it will take some time, but I'm learning the best way I can.....thanx for reading this
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68

Whats up my brothers, just checking in, mon.-tues are my days off, and thats when i get a chance come in here. I would like to say something about the promises of christ "our hope" in his word. to us as believers his word is true and on top of that his word is a fact in our daily life, as i looked back a few pages i saw some bashing going on, as i said before GOD is doing a work in here. as we all know once you mention the name of JESUS you can usaully here a pin drop fall no matter were you are at. The HOPE THAT WE HAVE this world does not understand 1 cor 2:14 BUT THE NATURAL MAN DOES NOT RECEIVE THE THINGS OF THE SPIRIT OF GOD FOR THEY ARE FOOLISHNESS TO HIM;NOR CAN HE KNOW THEM,BECAUSE THEY ARE SPIRITUALLY DISCERENED. aint that the truth, iam sure we all been their at one time or another before we received christ as our lord and savior. how awsome it is that we can share the love of christ to others and to each other, my brothers lets continue to end our race well, chances are many of us will never meet each other in this world, but one day we will all meet but till then may we not sway to the left nor to the right may our ways be righteous in the lord focus on that narrow path that leads to the narrow gate, may we not sit down nor shut up! but may we stand up! in what we beleive in for our LORD JESUS CHRIST. I CAN BE BOLD AND SAY I LOVE YOU BROTHERS................ AS WE SAY ........ I'LL SEE YOU HERE OR THERE OR IN THE AIR ............GOD BLESS EACH ONE OF YOU .................HEAVENBOUND68


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 8 2008, 12:33 PM~12099238
> *DEAR GOD
> WHY DO YOU ALLOW
> SO MUCH VIOLENCE
> IN SCHOOLS
> SIGNED
> A CONCERNED STUDENT
> DEAR
> CONCERNED STUDENT
> I'M NOT ALLOWED IN SCHOOLS
> SIGNED
> GOD
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


WELL SAID.THATS NOT RIGHT THAT THERE NOT ALLOWING GOD IN SCHOOLS AND AS WELL IN OTHER PUBLIC PLACES.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 10 2008, 08:43 PM~12118899
> *If I may I would like to give a praise report........
> 
> First I would like to thank God for letting me live one more day,
> I would like to give thanx for my job and I just recently got a promotion plus a raise.....so I would really like to thank Him for that.
> I praise Him for my family even though my mom and I aren't really getting a long but I'm tring.....and last but not least thank you God for the love of my life.
> I know I don't get on here as much but I do what I can to praise Him as well as pray to Him and I'm still learning how to speak His word but I know it will take some time, but I'm learning the best way I can.....thanx for reading this
> *


NICELY SAID BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Nov 11 2008, 01:23 PM~12125771
> *Whats up my brothers, just checking in, mon.-tues are my days off, and thats  when i get a chance come in here. I would like to say something about the promises of christ  "our hope" in his word. to us as believers his word is true and on top of that his word is a fact in our daily life, as i looked back a few pages i saw some bashing going on, as i said before GOD is doing a work in here. as we all know once you mention the name of JESUS you can usaully here a pin drop fall no matter were you are at. The HOPE THAT WE HAVE this world does not understand 1 cor 2:14 BUT THE NATURAL MAN DOES NOT RECEIVE THE THINGS OF THE SPIRIT OF GOD FOR THEY ARE FOOLISHNESS TO HIM;NOR CAN HE KNOW THEM,BECAUSE THEY ARE SPIRITUALLY DISCERENED. aint that the truth, iam sure we all been their at one time or another before we received christ as our lord and savior. how awsome it is that we can share the love of christ to others and to each other, my brothers lets continue to end our race well, chances are many of us will never meet each other in this world, but one day we will all meet but till then may we not sway to the left nor to the right may our ways be righteous in the lord focus on that narrow path that leads to the narrow gate, may we not sit down nor shut up! but may we stand up! in what we beleive in for our LORD JESUS CHRIST. I CAN BE BOLD AND SAY I LOVE YOU BROTHERS................ AS WE SAY ........ I'LL SEE YOU HERE OR THERE OR IN THE AIR ............GOD BLESS EACH ONE OF YOU .................HEAVENBOUND68
> *


Thats what im talkin about man! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Its really a war out here living the life in Christ, but its the good fight as the word says. Its fruitful period. Sunday in Church this is just what the message was about too... how so many of us put up our lives truly to try and teach the lost and show them the truth, but they choose to deny it even if they can partly see it... they dont want to know it all. So what can we do?? Nothing! Our suffering is vain. Christ Himself is the one that said, we dust off our feet right in front of them and move on. Not knowing Christ gives that command, its hard to do on our own.  Because we know the outcome for those that choose to not accept Him. So its sad... but, wisdom cannot be forced. 

These last 2 weeks have been spritually very rough. And its just like you said brother, all because of mentioning His name. For me personally, I've been getting blows from left and right :uh: But as much as i have answered questions and tried to explain over and over, some just Dont get it. So exausting.


----------



## bribri1




----------



## HEAVENBOUND68

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 11 2008, 04:38 PM~12127317
> *Thats what im talkin about man!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Its really a war out here living the life in Christ, but its the good fight as the word says. Its fruitful period.  Sunday in Church this is just what the message was about too... how so many of us put up our lives truly to try and teach the lost and show them the truth, but they choose to deny it even if they can partly see it... they dont want to know it all.  So what can we do?? Nothing! Our suffering is vain.  Christ Himself is the one that said, we dust off our feet right in front of them and move on.    Not knowing Christ gives that command, its hard to do on our own.    Because we know the outcome for those that choose to not accept Him. So its sad... but, wisdom cannot be forced.
> 
> These last 2 weeks have been spritually very rough.  And its just like you said brother, all because of mentioning His name.  For me personally, I've been getting blows from left and right :uh:  But as much as i have answered questions and tried to explain over and over, some just Dont get it. So exausting.
> *


I FEEL YOU MY BROTHER But remember the lord wont give you something you cant handle, staying in the spirit and remembering that nomatter what ministery the lord has called you to, does not belong to you but belongs to him who sent you for we are not calling people to the kingdom it is GOD WHO CHOSE US FROM THE FOUNDATIONS OF THE WORLD and like a good shephered he said he wont loose not a 1 and that brings me much comfort even though its frustrating, thats why we must depend on the spirit and not on our own strength, and as lord says one plants the seeds another waters but it is GOD who gives the increase and thats were we must put faith in GOD, us as man wants to see results right then and there sometimes it happens and other times it dont but does not mean that it was in vain , as i look back in my life i did not respond to the lord when he put people in front of me at that very moment but they did plant seeds and i did'nt even know it but when that day came i knew who to turn to because i heard of his name thru strangers i dont remember what these people said but 1 thing is fore sure i remembered his name. stay strong my brother and in the word, as paul the apostle said TO LIVE FOR CHRIST AND TO DIE IS GAIN thats were i want my heart to be.........what can the world due with this kind of faith, another words if you want to kill me for my faith thats awsome! i'll go home and be with my lord and if not, awsome! i'll stay here and spread the good news for that many should be saved man i love paul ...........................HEAVENBOUND68


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 10 2008, 09:43 PM~12118899
> *If I may I would like to give a praise report........
> 
> First I would like to thank God for letting me live one more day,
> I would like to give thanx for my job and I just recently got a promotion plus a raise.....so I would really like to thank Him for that.
> I praise Him for my family even though my mom and I aren't really getting a long but I'm tring.....and last but not least thank you God for the love of my life.
> I know I don't get on here as much but I do what I can to praise Him as well as pray to Him and I'm still learning how to speak His word but I know it will take some time, but I'm learning the best way I can.....thanx for reading this
> *


 :angel: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Nov 11 2008, 05:29 PM~12128275
> *I FEEL YOU MY BROTHER But remember the lord wont give you something you cant handle, staying in the spirit and remembering that  nomatter what ministery the lord has called you to, does not belong to you but belongs to him who sent you for we are not calling people to the kingdom it is GOD WHO CHOSE US FROM THE FOUNDATIONS OF THE WORLD and like a good shephered he said he wont loose not a 1  and that brings me much comfort  even though its frustrating, thats why we must depend on the spirit and not on our own strength, and as lord says one plants the seeds another waters but it is GOD who gives the increase and thats were we must put faith in GOD, us as man wants to see results right then and there sometimes it happens and other times it dont but does not mean that it was in vain , as i look back in my life i did not respond to the lord when he put people in front of me at that very moment  but they did plant seeds and i did'nt even know it but when that day came i knew who to turn to because i heard of his name thru strangers i dont remember what these people said but 1 thing is fore sure i remembered his name. stay strong  my brother and in the word, as paul the apostle said TO LIVE FOR CHRIST AND TO DIE IS GAIN thats were i want my heart to be.........what can the world due with this kind of faith, another words if you want to kill me for my faith thats awsome!  i'll go home and be with my lord and if not, awsome! i'll stay here and spread the good news for that many should be saved man i love paul ...........................HEAVENBOUND68
> *


Man, i needed to be reminded that for sure. I think in all that battling, i wasn't taking a rest to remember that peace for those exact scriptures.  

I know what u man too about Paul. I named my last son Roman due to the hard core words Paul dropped in the book of Romans. :biggrin: My favorite 4sure.

True true x2 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

For those of you in the So Cal ... 

Come on out for a night of oldies and hip hop ~ Toys to be donated to the Navajo Nation Children in Window Rock, AZ
Event is a concert only, no car show. Our Cafe will be open for dinner and snacks.
If weather permits this event will be outdoors, if not it will be indoors.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

One Luv to the Christian Clubs out there from the *~Majestics~*


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 11 2008, 10:43 PM~12131926
> *One Luv to the Christian Clubs out there from the ~Majestics~
> *


Thank you Brother!!!


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 11 2008, 04:22 PM~12126487
> *NICELY SAID SIS . :thumbsup:
> *


thanx just saying what I feel....


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 12 2008, 12:40 AM~12131898
> *For those of you in the So Cal ...
> 
> Come on out for a night of oldies and hip hop ~ Toys to be donated to the Navajo Nation Children in Window Rock, AZ
> Event is a concert only, no car show.  Our Cafe will be open for dinner and snacks.
> If weather permits this event will be outdoors, if not it will be indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



if I lived in that area I'd be out there in a heart beat....


----------



## G2G_Al

Stay Strong Yall!! :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

HERES A VIDEO I MADE FROM TODAYS SHOW IN FULLERTON CAL.
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=O7ge9xO3prM


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA

God Bless you all...Here is a Beautiful Poem....





*Heaven's Grocery Store*

I was walking down life's highway a long time ago. 
One day I saw a sign that read, "Heaven's Grocery Store".
As I got a little closer the door came open wide, 
and when I came to myself I was standing inside. 
I saw a host of Angels, they were standing everywhere. 
One handed me a blanket and said, "My Child shop with care". 
Everything a Christian needs is in that grocery store, 
and all you can't carry, come back the next day for more. 
First, I got some Patience, Love was in the same row. 
Further down was Understanding, needed everywhere you go. 
I got a box or two of Wisdom, a bag or two of Faith, 
I just couldn't miss the Holy Ghost, it was all over the place. 
I stopped to get some Strength and Courage to help me run this race, 
but then my blanket was getting full, and I remembered I needed Grace. 

I didn't forget Salvation, which like the others was free, 
so I tried to get enough of that to save both you and me. 
Then I started to the counter to pay my grocery bill, 
for I thought I had everything to do my master's will. 
As I went up the aisle, I saw Prayer and had to put it in, 
for I knew when I stepped outside, I would run right into sin. 
Peace and Joy were plentiful, they were on the last shelf. 
Song and Praises were hanging near, so I just helped myself. 

Then I said to the Angel, "How much do I owe"? 
The Angel smiled and said, "Just take them everywhere you go." 
Again, I politely asked "How much do I really owe?" 
The Angel smiled again and said, "My Child, Jesus Paid Your Bill
A Long Time Ago."


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA

Something to remember when praying on Thanksgiving Day....God Bless You All...


*God's Other Blessings *


When you gather 'round the table--on this Thanksgiving Day,
As you share a meal with loved ones, and bow your head to pray...
Thanking God for all His blessings, for the bounty He bestows,
For His wisdom and His kindness, and for sharing all He knows...
As you praise His loving guidance and take stock of all His gifts,
Take time to look beyond wealth--and allow your thoughts to drift.

Don't overlook your struggles, or forget your daily strife,
Don't thank God for just the good times in this frantic earthly life.
Take note of all the worries that you've faced along the way,
Recall your tribulations and your stress from day to day...
Remember all the cares and woes you've conquered in the past,
Reflect upon the tears you've shed and troubles you've amassed.

For all those woes and worries--why, they're merely steppingstones,
And troubles--they're just bricks along the path to Heaven's home...
The tears we've shed are Life's sweet rain;
its flowers spring from strife,
And trials and tribulations are the mortar in this Life.
The stress and strain upon our souls unite to make us strong,
Cares and struggles light the way--when our road is dark and long.

So thank Him for His bounty, for our families and our friends,
And for granting us forgiveness--when we must make amends...
But recall God's other blessings--for their merit's oft untold,
Praise God for loving you enough--to help you build the road...
For giving you the tools you'll need--mortar, bricks and stones,
For the path that leads to Heaven and the stairway to His home.


----------



## servant of christ

* HAVE A HAPPY AND BLESSED DAY*


----------



## King Daddy

Hope everyone is having a blessed Sunday while getting fed.


----------



## servant of christ

*FOR MORE INFO FOR SHOW OR VENDORS CALL RICHARD @(909)562-9177 MOVE IN TIME 8:30 AM*


----------



## 48mario54

:angel: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## CUZICAN

First and formost God bless all of my brothers and sisters in christ. This is Cuzican reppin the name of the most high and I was just wondering if any of you christian clubs lookin for new members. Perhaps you have a nationwide or worldwide chapter?


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 18 2008, 07:41 PM~12193989
> *First and formost God bless all of my brothers and sisters in christ. This is Cuzican reppin the name of the most high and I was just wondering if any of you christian clubs lookin for new members. Perhaps you have a nationwide or worldwide chapter?
> *


GOD BLESS BROTHA NICE TO SEE A NEW MEMBER MMM WHERE YOU FROM BROTHA


----------



## CUZICAN

I'm from Va but I live in Maryland.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

ttt for our LORD.. JESUS.. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64

sorry about that my sis send it to me but here is another one a fellow lil member send it


----------



## NIMSTER64

jusjuiceit send the you tube and man that mesage broght tears to my soul


----------



## jusjuiceit

im glad that the video touched u it made me pick up a bible im glad god sent a fellow brother n my life who i worked with to take his time n talk with me if it wasnt for him i wouldnt be able to share it with everyone else to open people eyes


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jusjuiceit_@Nov 20 2008, 12:50 AM~12208025
> *im glad that the video touched u it made me pick up a bible im glad god sent a fellow brother n my life who i worked with to take his time n talk with me if it wasnt for him i wouldnt be able to share it with everyone else to open people eyes
> *


Amen.


----------



## lacs n chevys

what up brothas!!

this might have been mentioned already but anyone else on here read "The Shack" i thought it was an amazing book..... just shows how much God wants to have a relationship with us, really really good book in my opinion


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68

I saw that video a few months back and i have it on my favorites, the word of GOD is true and our hearts and lives need to line up with GODS word, when we accepted christ as our lord and saviour those chains of this world were broken free! and now we are able to walk on that narrow path that leads to the narrow gate. I thank you GOD for your love that you have for us and the different ways you speak to us as individuals, and I thank you for that brother that spoke your words with BOLDNESS because of his obedience and love that he has for you not caring what man thinks, but only caring what you think,.............POWERFULL VIDEO...................HEAVENBOUND68


----------



## REPENTANCE

Hi you guys and gals. God bless you all in Jesus Christs name. Amen. Miss speaking with you all.


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA

*A PRAYER OF THANKFULNESS

Thank you, Lord,
for friendship
and love so warm and sweet.

Thank you for the
little things
that make life complete.

Thank you for easing
my worry and pain.

Thank you for the sunshine
and the smell of spring rain.

Thank you for bringing comfort
in times of stress and strife.

Thank you for the precious gifts 
you blessed throughout my life.

Thank you for listening
when I seek you in prayer.
And most of all,

Thank you for loving me
and always being there.*


----------



## NIMSTER64

OH LORD JESUS PLEASE I LOST MY SELF TRING TO BRING THE LOST TO SALVATION BUT JESUS SON OF GOD OH JESUS I BOW DOND TO YOU.I AM COUGHT UP IN THE WORLD BUT I HEAR YOU CALLING JESUS OH LORD :tears: I BROUGHT ALOT OF LOST SOULS TO REALITY LORD AND WILL KEEP ON YOUR WILL JESUS THANK YOU JESUS THANK YOU :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## NIMSTER64

MY BROTHERS AND SISTER PLEASE PORFAVOR LA NETA OHREN PRAY FOR ME THE DEVIL IS WORKING HARD AND I AM TRYING TO PUSH HIM AWAY please my brothers pray for me and my fam. i surender oh lord guide me jesus father oh lord.I need help with BEER. TEMPER WITH TRUST AND FOOLS PERIOD. CAN SOME ONE HELP ME OUT?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 23 2008, 11:16 PM~12239991
> *OH LORD JESUS PLEASE I LOST MY SELF TRING TO BRING THE LOST TO SALVATION BUT JESUS SON OF GOD OH JESUS I BOW DOND TO YOU.I AM COUGHT UP IN THE WORLD BUT I HEAR YOU CALLING JESUS OH LORD :tears: I BROUGHT ALOT OF LOST SOULS TO REALITY LORD AND WILL KEEP ON YOUR WILL JESUS THANK YOU  JESUS THANK        YOU  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


As i had to also learn in the past month bro, gotta plant seeds and keep moving on. Men cant save man. Let God do the rest of His part. God knows you didn't mean to fall, but Satan did. Its the Holy Spirit that must push those demons out of the lost in order for them to accept Christ in place. -Trust me brother, i just left your shoes. Even more so, gained many more enemy's too. All over LiL too. Lift your head back up to heaven brother. We are flesh, but He is GOD. He can handle All things, including forgiveness. Get back up and just get ready for the next time because there will be, another time. Remember its a spiritual battle we are facing.

Ephesians 6:10-12
10Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord, and in the power of his might.
11Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.
12For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 23 2008, 11:25 PM~12240032
> *MY BROTHERS AND SISTER PLEASE PORFAVOR LA NETA OHREN PRAY FOR ME THE DEVIL IS WORKING HARD AND I AM TRYING TO PUSH HIM AWAY please my brothers pray for me and my fam. i surender oh lord guide me jesus father oh lord.I need help with BEER. TEMPER WITH TRUST  AND FOOLS PERIOD. CAN SOME ONE HELP ME OUT?
> *


Your prayers are in place brother. Exact message of today. Pin pointing prayer and knowing the Holy Spirit. We all fall brother, its a walk, not a marathon. Focus on God's heart right now and dont let the fall keep you down. Just know that when you are down, you are in perfect position to pray to you/our Father God directly in Jesus name through the Holy Spirit.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Remember also that God does not look back on our failures after asking forgiveness. You know your issues just as we all do that give Satan a place in our lives that will cause us to fall when its time to fight. Name those issues as you have and confess them to the Father, Repent of them aloud to Him with your whole heart, asking for forgiveness. And thats it brother. Your not alone Nim. No doubt.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 24 2008, 12:25 AM~12240035
> *As i had to also learn in the past month bro, gotta plant seeds and keep moving on. Men cant save man.  Let God do the rest of His part.  God knows you didn't mean to fall, but Satan did.  Its the Holy Spirit that must push those demons out of the lost in order for them to accept Christ in place.    -Trust me brother, i just left your shoes.  Even more so, gained many more enemy's too. All over LiL too.  Lift your head back up to heaven brother. We are flesh, but He is GOD.  He can handle All things, including forgiveness.  Get back up and just get ready for the next time because there will be, another time.  Remember its a spiritual battle we are facing.
> 
> Ephesians 6:10-12
> 10Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord, and in the power of his might.
> 11Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.
> 12For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.
> *


AMEN IN JESUS NAME AMEN THANK YOU GOD FATHER AMEN I NEED TO STOP \


----------



## REPENTANCE

Give thanks to God right now for what you are going through. Remember He has a plan for you, and Satan wouldn't be on your back right now as he is if you were on his side. Being you live for God in Jesus Christ, your are an enemy of the world whom are controlled by Satan. But God still has His hand on your soul. Just remember your life is His and thank Him for everything-always. He won already. Dont trip.


----------



## REPENTANCE

My signature is what it is now because of what i just went through myself. Gods word is sharper than any two edged sword brother. Never stop professing the truth which is Jesus Christ. Even if you fail, keep pushing the truth WHICH IS = JESUS CHRIST. God said it man through Paul. Its a Walk and a Battle. Holy Spirit man. Thats it right there family. Let Him work in you and around you. No matter what you go through good or bad, remember to pick His word up and be over run by it, because our minds are filthy 24/7 says the Lord. Its thinks only evil continuiosly. We have to be renewed constantly. As long as we live in this flesh, we will fall. But Jesus lifts us back up. So let it be. Be it so. Amen. Praise the Lord. You are His. Dont forget that EVER.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Good talkin to you bro. you know you can call me any time. Never mind the lil' hick up lol. :biggrin: God bless you again brother! In Jesus Christ's matchless name, Amen.

-Otis :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 24 2008, 01:39 AM~12240363
> *Good talkin to you bro. you know you can call me any time. Never mind the lil' hick up lol.  :biggrin:  God bless you again brother! In Jesus Christ's matchless name, Amen.
> 
> -Otis  :angel:
> *


thank you.Sory for my state of mind and I realy do mean it thank you brother.  and sorry.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 24 2008, 06:56 AM~12240985
> *thank you.Sory for my state of mind and I realy do mean it thank you brother.   and sorry.
> *


nothing to apologize for bro. im no different than you. we all go through these things down here and will always. were family man, we can and are always supposed to talk. Otherwise we will fall and not get back up. Dont need to thank or apologize bro, 4real. We are all held accountable one to another, and i enjoy living this life for Christ and cant wait till I can do the same in the next. :biggrin: -Thankfully God had brothers in here I could speak with when I had hard times too! Brothers in Christ :angel: :angel: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I just cant wait till i get a new phone lol.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Romans 12: 1-2

1: I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, which is your reasonable service.

2: And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what is that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God.


----------



## snobby

HEY BROTHERS IN CHRIST WHATS UP FROM SNOBYZPT


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68

I would like to ask for prayers for ROY and family, the LORD just took home their son SCOTTIE on friday, he was only 21, an awesome brother who loved the lord, he suffered from cancer for 3yrs, but the lord used him in a mighty way and touch many lives and my life also, he would share JESUS to all the docters nurses who ever the lord put in front of him and he would tell them that he was ready to go home with a smile on his face and JESUS IN HIS HEART ...............I could only imagine how he felt on friday when he came face to face with our lord, and no more pain, brother i love you and i will see you again...........RUBEN


----------



## REPENTANCE

Our prayers go out to you and Roys fam brother. Sorry to hear for loss but happy to know he gained God fully, and as you said, no more pain.

-Otis


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA

*I THANK GOD TODAY FOR.......................

Today I am celebrating 30yrs of Marriage (Yes to the same guy,LOL), we met when I was 12yrs old and he was 16yrs old and got married when I was 17yrs old and he was 21yrs old.We have been through the Good, Bad, Rough times, Rich and Poor times and God has always been their for us no matter what. We are also celebrating our middle daughters 27th Birthday (She was our 3yr anniversary gift from God). I thank God everyday for the wonderful, thoughful and kindness man he has blessed me with. I also thank god everyday for my 3 beautiful daughters. Isn't God Great.............*


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PRECIOUSCUBANA_@Nov 25 2008, 07:12 PM~12256274
> *I THANK GOD TODAY FOR.......................
> 
> Today I am celebrating 30yrs of Marriage (Yes to the same guy,LOL), we met when I was 12yrs old and he was 16yrs old and got married when I was 17yrs old and he was 21yrs old.We have been through the Good, Bad, Rough times, Rich and Poor times and God has always been their for us no matter what. We are also celebrating our middle daughters 27th Birthday (She was our 3yr anniversary gift from God). I thank God everyday for the wonderful, thoughful and kindness man he has blessed me with. I also thank god everyday for my 3 beautiful daughters. Isn't God Great.............
> *


tru tru 30 years wow Thank God for that now and day people left and right getting sepreated for the smallest things that come there way good to here that God Bless


----------



## TOE-KNEE

Jesus had no servants, yet they called Him Master.
Had no degree, yet they called Him Teacher.
Had no medicines, yet they called Him Healer.
Had no army, yet kings feared Him.
He won no military battles, yet He conquered the world.
He committed no crime, yet they crucified Him.
He was buried in a tomb, yet He lives today.
Feel honored to serve such a Leader who loves us.


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA

God Bless you all and Have a Safe & Happy Thanksgiving Day with your families....

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/disney-thanksgiving.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Nov 26 2008, 01:07 PM~12265357
> *Jesus had no servants, yet they called Him Master.
> Had no degree, yet they called Him Teacher.
> Had no medicines, yet they called Him Healer.
> Had no army, yet kings feared Him.
> He won no military battles, yet He conquered the world.
> He committed no crime, yet they crucified Him.
> He was buried in a tomb, yet He lives today.
> Feel honored to serve such a Leader who loves us.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :worship: :worship:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PRECIOUSCUBANA_@Nov 26 2008, 01:35 PM~12265628
> *God Bless you all and Have a Safe & Happy Thanksgiving Day with your families....
> 
> <img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/disney-thanksgiving.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :0 :biggrin: x20


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 26 2008, 04:36 PM~12265631
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


SECOND THAT GOOD ONE


----------



## PEREZJ

JUST PASSIN TO SAY HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERY ONE AND TO REMEMBER EVERY DAY IS A THANKFUL DAY GOD BLESS TO ALL .. :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 26 2008, 04:37 PM~12265646
> *:0  :biggrin:  x20
> *


X21 :biggrin:


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA

*'For the mountains may be removed and 

the hills may shake, but My loving 

kindness will not be removed from you, 

and My covenant of peace will not be shaken,' 

Says the LORD who has compassion on you. 

Isaiah 54:10 *


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA

*
With the rustling of the trees
And the call of every bird,
If you listen really closely
His voice can be heard...


If you open your eyes
It's not hard to see
God's little messages
In nature and beauty.


He sends his love
In many shapes and sizes,
Like flowers and rainbows
And other surprises!


Though it's not hard to find,
As it's certainly not rare...
There's no need to search,
Because His love is everywhere!


For the Lord sends reminders
Throughout all our days,
Of how much he loves us
In so many ways.*


----------



## King Daddy

Hey my brothers and sisters keep your head up. It is not against flesh and blood we battle but it sure does fell like it sometimes. We gotta remember before the world hated us it hated HIM.


----------



## CadilacSmiff

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Nov 20 2008, 09:16 PM~12214763
> *what up brothas!!
> 
> this might have been mentioned already but anyone else on here read "The Shack"  i thought it was an amazing book.....  just shows how much God wants to have a relationship with us, really really good book in my opinion
> *





I read it. Its a really good book. I wish I had a oppotunity to be with God like that.


----------



## servant of christ

*The Wooden Bowl *


A frail old man went to live with his son, daughter-in-law, and four-year old grandson. 
The old man's hands trembled, his eyesight was blurred, and his step faltered. 
The family ate together at the table. But the elderly grandfather's shaky hands and failing sight made eating difficult. Peas rolled off his spoon onto the floor. 
When he grasped the glass, milk spilled on the tablecloth. 
The son and daughter-in-law became irritated with the mess. 
'We must do something about father,' said the son. 'I've had enough of his spilled milk, noisy eating, and food on the floor.' 

So the husband and wife set a small table in the corner. There, Grandfather ate alone while the rest of the family enjoyed dinner. 
Since Grandfather had broken a dish or two, his food was served in a wooden bowl. 

When the family glanced in Grandfather's direction, sometimes he had a tear in his eye as he sat alone. 
Still, the only words the couple had for him were sharp admonitions when he dropped a fork or spilled food. 

The four-year-old watched it all in silence. 

One evening before supper, the father noticed his son playing with wood scraps on the floor. 
He asked the child sweetly, 'What are you making?' Just as sweetly, the boy responded, 
'Oh, I am making a little bowl for you and Mama to eat your food in when I grow up. 
' The four-year-old smiled and went back to work.

The words so struck the parents so that they were speechless. 
Then tears started to stream down their cheeks. 
Though no word was spoken, both knew what must be done. 

That evening the husband took Grandfather's hand and gently led him back to the family table. 
For the remainder of his days he ate every meal with the family. And for some reason, 
neither husband nor wife seemed to care any longer when a fork was dropped, milk spilled, or the tablecloth soiled. 

On a positive note, I've learned that, no matter what happens, 
how bad it seems today, life does go on, and it will be better tomorrow. 

I've learned that you can tell a lot about a person by the way he/she handles four things: 
a rainy day, the elderly, lost luggage, and tangled Christmas tree lights. 

I've learned that, regardless of your relationship with your parents, 
you'll miss them when they're gone from your life. 

I've learned that making a 'living' is not the same thing as making a 'life..'

I've learned that life sometimes gives you a second chance.

I've learned that you shouldn't go through life with a catcher's mitt on both hands. 
You need to be able to throw something back 

I've learned that if you pursue happiness, it will elude you 
But, if you focus on your family, your friends, the needs of others, 
your work and doing the very best you can, happiness will find you 

I've learned that whenever I decide something with an open heart, I usually make the right decision.

I've learned that even when I have pains, I don't have to be one.

I've learned that every day, you should reach out and touch someone. 

People love that human touch -- holding hands, a warm hug, or just a friendly pat on the back.

I've learned that I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## GMCTROCA

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,461588,00.html

*Report: Israel Preparing to Strike Iran Without U.S. Consent
Thursday, December 04, 2008*

An Israeli Air Force F-16I fighter jet is seen preparing for take off.
Israel is drawing up plans to attack Iran's nuclear facilities and is prepared to launch a strike without backing from the U.S., an Israeli newspaper reported Thursday.

Officials in the Israeli Defense Ministry told The Jerusalem Post that while they prefer to act in consultation with the U.S., they are preparing plans that would allow them to act alone.

"It is always better to coordinate," a senior Defense Ministry official told the newspaper. "But we are also preparing options that do not include coordination."

It would be difficult, but not impossible, to launch a strike against Iran without permission from the U.S., as the American Air Force controls the Iraqi airspace Israel's jets would have to enter on a bombing mission.

"There are a wide range of risks one takes when embarking on such an operation," a senior Israeli official told the Post.

Iran, the world's fourth-largest crude oil producer, maintains that its uranium enrichment activities are aimed at making fuel for a network of planned electricity-generating nuclear power plants and not for developing weapons.

However Israel intelligence sources say Iran has sufficient nuclear material to make an atomic bomb.

Last month, amid mounting fears in Israel that the U.S. was doing nothing to prevent Iran from becoming a nuclear power, Ehud Olmert, Israel's Prime Minister, warned President Bush the last chance of destroying Tehran’s nuclear bomb-making program was passing.

Iran dismisses the possibility of an Israeli strike.

"We think that regional and international developments and the complicated situation faced by Israel itself will not allow it to launch military strikes against other countries," Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Hassan Qashqavi said, according to the Press TV Web site.

"Israel makes threats to promote its psychological and media warfare," Qashqavi said.

A report, published in September in Britain's Guardian newspaper, claimed that Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Olmert requested a green light to attack Iran in May but was refused by Bush.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 6 2008, 01:01 AM~12350889
> *The Wooden Bowl
> A frail old man went to live with his son, daughter-in-law, and four-year old grandson.
> The old man's hands trembled, his eyesight was blurred, and his step faltered.
> The family ate together at the table. But the elderly grandfather's shaky hands and failing sight made eating difficult. Peas rolled off his spoon onto the floor.
> When he grasped the glass, milk spilled on the tablecloth.
> The son and daughter-in-law became irritated with the mess.
> 'We must do something about father,' said the son. 'I've had enough of his spilled milk, noisy eating, and food on the floor.'
> 
> So the husband and wife set a small table in the corner. There, Grandfather ate alone while the rest of the family enjoyed dinner.
> Since Grandfather had broken a dish or two, his food was served in a wooden bowl.
> 
> When the family glanced in Grandfather's direction, sometimes he had a tear in his eye as he sat alone.
> Still, the only words the couple had for him were sharp admonitions when he dropped  a fork or spilled food.
> 
> The four-year-old watched it all in silence.
> 
> One evening before supper, the father noticed his son playing with wood scraps on the floor.
> He asked the child sweetly, 'What are you making?' Just as sweetly, the boy responded,
> 'Oh, I am making a little bowl for you and Mama to eat your food in when I grow up.
> ' The four-year-old smiled and  went back to work.
> 
> The words so struck the parents so that they were speechless.
> Then tears started to stream down their cheeks.
> Though no word was spoken, both knew what must be done.
> 
> That evening the husband took Grandfather's hand and gently led him back to the family table.
> For the remainder of his days he ate every meal with the family. And for some reason,
> neither husband nor wife seemed to care any longer when a fork was dropped, milk spilled, or the tablecloth soiled.
> 
> On a positive note, I've learned that, no matter what happens,
> how bad it seems today, life does go on, and it will be better tomorrow.
> 
> I've learned that you can tell a lot about a person by the way he/she handles four things:
> a rainy day, the elderly, lost luggage, and tangled Christmas tree lights.
> 
> I've learned that, regardless of your relationship with your parents,
> you'll miss them when they're gone from your life.
> 
> I've learned that making a 'living' is not the same thing as making a 'life..'
> 
> I've learned that life sometimes gives you a second chance.
> 
> I've learned that you shouldn't go through life with a catcher's mitt on both hands.
> You need to be able to throw something back
> 
> I've learned that if you pursue happiness, it will elude you
> But, if you focus on your family, your friends, the needs of others,
> your work and doing the very best you can, happiness will find you
> 
> I've learned that whenever I decide  something with an open heart, I usually make the right decision.
> 
> I've learned that even when I have pains, I don't have to be one.
> 
> I've learned that every day, you should reach out and touch someone.
> 
> People love that human touch -- holding hands, a warm hug, or just a friendly pat on the back.
> 
> I've learned that I still have a lot to learn.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Run N Late

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Nov 26 2008, 04:07 PM~12265357
> *Jesus had no servants, yet they called Him Master.
> Had no degree, yet they called Him Teacher.
> Had no medicines, yet they called Him Healer.
> Had no army, yet kings feared Him.
> He won no military battles, yet He conquered the world.
> He committed no crime, yet they crucified Him.
> He was buried in a tomb, yet He lives today.
> Feel honored to serve such a Leader who loves us.
> *


well said & that's 4 real.... :cheesy:


----------



## CadilacSmiff

TTT


----------



## nocaddydaddy

GOD BLESS


----------



## nocaddydaddy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 5 2008, 12:22 PM~11525812
> *The Duck and the devil ~ I'm in the 93%
> 
> The Duck & the Devil
> 
> There was a little boy visiting his
> grandparents on their farm. He was given a
> slingshot to play with out in the woods. He
> practiced in the woods; but he could never
> hit the target. Getting a little discouraged,
> he headed back for dinner. As he was
> walking back he saw Grandma's pet duck.
> Just out of impulse, he let the slingshot fly,
> .hit the duck square in the head and killed it.
> He was shocked and grieved!
> In a panic, he hid the dead duck in the wood
> pile; only to see his sister watching! Sally
> had seen it all, but she said nothing.
> After lunch the next day Grandma said,
> 'Sally, let's wash the dishes' But Sally said,
> 'Grandma, Johnny told me he wanted to
> help in the kitchen.' Then she whispered to
> him, 'Remember the duck?' So Johnny did
> the dishes.
> Later that day, Grandpa asked if the
> children wanted to go fishing and Grandma
> said, 'I'm sorry but I need Sally to help make
> supper.' Sally just smiled and said, 'Well
> that's all right because Johnny told me he
> wanted to help' She whispered again,
> 'Remember the duck?' So Sally went fishing
> and Johnny stayed to help.
> After several days of Johnny doing both his
> chores and Sally's ; he finally couldn't stand
> it any longer. He came to Grandma and
> confessed that he had killed t he duck.
> Grandma knelt down, gave him a hug and
> said, 'Sweetheart, I know. You see, I was
> standing at the window and I saw the whole
> thing, but because I love you, I forgave you. I
> was just wondering how long you would let
> Sally make a slave of you.'
> 
> Thought for the day and every day
> thereafter?
> 
> Whatever is in your past, whatever you have
> done... and the devil keeps throwing it up in
> your face (lying, cheating, debt, fear, bad
> habits, hatred, anger, bitterness,
> etc.)...whatever it is ...You need to know that
> God was standing at the window and He saw
> the whole thing. He has seen your whole life.
> He wants you to know that He loves you and
> that you are forgiven.
> He's just wondering how long you will let the
> devil make a slave of you. The great thing
> about God is that when you ask for
> forgiveness; He not only forgives you, but He
> forgets. It is by God's grace and mercy that
> we are saved
> *


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE REMINDER MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## REPENTANCE




----------



## NIMSTER64

good morning brothers and sister


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## 187PURE

WHAT'S UP MY CHRISTIAN BROTHAS :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Wussup family! Good seeing everyone signing back in! :biggrin: 
God bless you all & Merry CHRISTmas & blessed HOLYdays!

GOnna post up some info later today on symbols of CHRISTmas and what they really mean. Things i didnt know, but we all need to. Time to pass these blessings around and keep CHRIST in CHRISTmas! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 17 2008, 10:33 AM~12454213
> *Wussup family!  Good seeing everyone signing back in! :biggrin:
> God bless you all & Merry CHRISTmas & blessed HOLYdays!
> 
> GOnna post up some info later today on symbols of CHRISTmas and what they really mean.  Things i didnt know, but we all need to.  Time to pass these blessings around!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## nocaddydaddy




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 17 2008, 09:33 AM~12454213
> *Wussup family!  Good seeing everyone signing back in! :biggrin:
> God bless you all & Merry CHRISTmas & blessed HOLYdays!
> 
> GOnna post up some info later today on symbols of CHRISTmas and what they really mean.  Things i didnt know, but we all need to.  Time to pass these blessings around and keep CHRIST in CHRISTmas!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Boy am I late! :0 








Holly Leaf:
Because the holly leaf has sharp, pointy edges, the holly plant is used to remind us of the crown of thorns Jesus wore on his head. The red berries remind us of the blood he shed on the cross.









Candy Cane:
The most obvious symbolism used in the candy cane is its shape. Turned one way, it looks like a "J" for Jesus. Turned the other way, candy canes remind us of our shepherd's staff; Jesus. Whom called Himself the Good Shepherd. The first people to hear of Christ's birth were shepherds guarding their flocks at night. The whiteness of the candy brings to mind the Virgin Birth and the sinless life of Christ. We also are made as pure as the snow through the cleansing action of His blood. The traditional candy cane has 3 small red stripes to remind us of the soldiers' stripes by which we are healed and a larger stripe which represents the blood shed by Christ on Calvary's tree. Some people say that the 3 small stripes honor the Holy Trinity while the larger stripe reminds us of the one true God.









Star:
The star stands for the Star of Bethlehem which led the wise men to the Christ Child. The top of the Christmas tree is often adorned with the star to represent the Star of Bethlehem high in the sky. God providing the way; the light of Christ.

--
Just a few for now :biggrin: God bless you all.


----------



## REPENTANCE




----------



## servant of christ

*R.S.V.P. Very Important!
He must know ahead so He can
reserve a spot for you at the table.
Also, He's keeping a list of His friends for future 
reference. He calls it the "Lamb's Book of Life." 
Party being given by His Kids (that 's us!!)!
Hope to see you there! For those of you whom I will
see at the party, *


----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 22 2008, 02:47 AM~12496489
> *R.S.V.P. Very Important!
> He must know ahead so He can
> reserve a spot for you at the table.
> Also, He's keeping a list of His friends for future
> reference. He calls it the "Lamb's Book of Life."
> Party being given by His Kids (that 's us!!)!
> Hope to see you there! For those of you whom I will
> see at the party,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## nocaddydaddy

For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 22 2008, 04:47 AM~12496489
> *R.S.V.P. Very Important!
> He must know ahead so He can
> reserve a spot for you at the table.
> Also, He's keeping a list of His friends for future
> reference. He calls it the "Lamb's Book of Life."
> Party being given by His Kids (that 's us!!)!
> Hope to see you there! For those of you whom I will
> see at the party,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



its always a great party.. would not want o be anywhere else...


----------



## King Daddy

Ain't no party like a holy ghost party


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Dec 22 2008, 09:58 PM~12504130
> *Ain't no party like a holy ghost party
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: AMEN! HAHA! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

God bless you all family in Christ Jesus a Merry MasofCHRIST day!
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

happy birthday JESUS...


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Dec 25 2008, 12:47 AM~12522701
> *happy birthday JESUS...
> *


X777


----------



## fairydust87




----------



## bribri1

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 17 2008, 09:21 AM~12454110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's up brother david this is bro frank letting you know that we are having a another car show in april if your down this way let us know god bless you crown of life :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 26 2008, 08:31 AM~12529813
> *what's up brother david this is bro frank letting you know that we are having a another car show in april if your down this way let us know  god bless you crown of life  :biggrin:
> *


i sure will call you guys,if im up that way,or i just might go any way :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 26 2008, 05:57 PM~12532502
> *i sure will call you guys,if im up that way,or i just might go any way :biggrin:
> *


hey bro david let us no if you and your club have anything going on so we can make plans to go down there to back you up so god bless you bro frank crown of life 209 valley :wave:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 27 2008, 08:55 AM~12536120
> *hey bro david let us no if you and your club have anything going on so we can make plans to go down there to back you up so god bless you bro frank crown of life 209 valley :wave:
> *


thanks frank,i will keep you brothers in mind ,i'm goin to try to make it to your show in april,god bless


----------



## purecandy az

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 22 2008, 02:47 AM~12496489
> *R.S.V.P. Very Important!
> He must know ahead so He can
> reserve a spot for you at the table.
> Also, He's keeping a list of His friends for future
> reference. He calls it the "Lamb's Book of Life."
> Party being given by His Kids (that 's us!!)!
> Hope to see you there! For those of you whom I will
> see at the party,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## King Daddy

My y'all have a blessed New Year my sisters and brothers. Not Our will but THINE in 09.


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68

HAPPY NEW YEAR, TO MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS, MAY THE LORD CONTINUE TO DUE A WORK IN OUR LIVES IN THE 09...........HEAVENBOUND


----------



## bribri1

CROWN OF LIFE C.C. LIVING FOR THE GOD ALL MIGTHY LEFT HIM UP ALLWAYS GIVE HIM ALL THE GLORY THINK YOU LORD AMEN 209 VALLEY NOR CAL thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

*SIGNS OF THE TIMES...FOR THOSE THAT ARE WATCHING *



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WorldNetDaily Exclusive
U.N.
scheme to make Christians criminals
Sharia-following Islamic nations demanding anti-'defamation' law

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted: July 10, 2008
12:00 am Eastern



By Bob Unruh



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WorldNetDaily 




Dozens of nations dominated by Islam are pressing the United Nations to adopt an anti-"defamation" plan that would make Christians criminals under international law, according to a United States organization that has launched a campaign to defend freedom of religion worldwide.


"Around the world, Christians are being increasingly targeted, and even persecuted, for their religious beliefs. Now, one of the largest organizations in the United Nations is pushing to make a bad situation even worse by promoting anti-Christian bigotry," the American Center for Law & Justice said yesterday in announcing its petition drive.


The discrimination is "wrapped in the guise of a U.N. resolution called 'Combating Defamation of Religions,'" the announcement said. "We must put an immediate end to this most recent, dangerous attack on faith that attempts to criminalize Christianity.
"

(Story continues below)


The "anti-defamation" plan has been submitted to the U.N. repeatedly since about 1999, starting out as a plan to ban "defamation" of Islam and later changed to refer to "religions," officials said. It is being pushed by the 57-member Organization of the Islamic Conference nations, which has adopted the Cairo Declaration of Human Rights in Islam, "which states that all rights are subject to sharia law, and makes sharia law the only source of reference for human rights.
"

The ACLJ petition, which is to be delivered to the United Nations High Commissioner on Human Rights, already had collected more than 23,000 names in just a brief online existence.


The ACLJ's European division, the European Center for Law & Justice, also has launched its work on the issue. It submitted arguments last month to the U.N. in opposition to the proposal to institute sharia-based standards around the globe.


"The position of the ECLJ in regards to the issue of 'defamation of religion' resolutions, as they have been introduced at the U.N. Human Rights Council and General Assembly, is that they are in direct violation of international law concerning the rights to freedom of religion and expression," the organization's brief said.


"The 'defamation of religion' resolutions establish as the primary focus and concern the protection of ideas and religions generally, rather than protecting the rights of individuals to practice their religion, which is the chief purpose of international religious freedom law.
"

"Furthermore, 'defamation of religion' replaces the existing objective criterion of limitations on speech where there is an intent to incite hatred or violence against religious believers with a subjective criterion that considers whether the religion or its believers feel offended by the speech," the group continued.


Interestingly, in nations following Islam, the present practice is to use such laws to protect Islam and to attack religious minorities with penalties up to and including execution, the brief noted.


"What should be most disconcerting to the international community is that laws based on the concept of 'defamation of religion' actually help to create a climate of violence," the argument explained.


For example, just two months ago an Afghanistan court following Islam sentenced to death a 23-year-old apprentice journalist who had downloaded an article from an Iranian website and brought it to his class, the ECLJ said.
Other instances include:

Award-winning author Mark Steyn has been summoned to appear before two Canadian Human Rights Commissions of vague allegations of "subject[ing] Canadian Muslims to hatred and contempt" for comments in his book, "America Alone," the group said.



In Pakistan, 15 people were accused of blasphemy against Islam during the first four months of 2008, the organization said.



Another Pakistani man sentenced to life in prison for desecrating the Quran was jailed for six years before being acquitted of the charge.



In Saudi Arabia a teacher was sentenced to three years in prison plus 300 lashes "for expressing his views in a classroom.
"


In the United Kingdom, police announced plans to arrest a blogger for "anti-Muslim" statements.


In the United States, a plaintiff sued his Internet service provider for refusing "to prevent participants in an online chat room from posting or submitting harassing comments that blasphemed and defamed plaintiff's Islamic religion.
" 
The ECLJ said, "The implementation of domestic laws to combat defamation of religion in many OIC countries reveals a selective and arbitrary enforcement toward religious minorities, who are often Christians. Those violations are frequently punishable by the death penalty.
"

The newest "anti-defamation" plan was submitted in March. It specifically cites a declaration "adopted by the Islamic Conference of Foreign Ministers" at a meeting in Islamabad "which condemned the growing trend of Islamophobia and systematic discrimination against adherents of Islam.
"

It also cites the dictates from the OIC meeting in Dakar, "in which the Organization expressed concern at the systematically negative stereotyping of Muslims and Islam and other divine religions.
"

It goes on to cite a wide range of other practices that "target" Islam, but does not mention any other religions, and urges all nations to provide "adequate protection against acts of hatred, discrimination, intimidation and coercion resulting from the defamation of any religion.
"

According to published reports, the U.N. Commission on Human Rights' 53 members voted to adopt the resolution earlier this year, with opposition from the United States and the European Union.


At the time, Cuba's delegate, Rodolfo Reyes Rodriguez, said: "Islam has been the subject of very deep campaign of defamation.
"

"They're attempting to pass a sinister resolution that is nothing more than blatant religious bigotry," the ACLJ said in its promotion of its petition. "This is very important to understand. This radical proposal would outlaw Christianity … it would make the proclamation of your faith an international crime.
"

"In his recent dissent on the Supreme Court's ruling on Guantanamo Bay, Justice Scalia said, 'America is at war with radical Islamists.' Never has this rung more true than today. Never have Christians been more targeted for their religious beliefs. And never have we faced a more dangerous threat than the one posed by the OIC," the ACLJ said.


On the Grizzly Groundswell blog, the author described the situation as, "The United Nations: 160 cannibals and 17 civilized people taking a majority vote on what to have for dinner.
"

The U.S. State Department also has found the proposal unpalatable.


"This resolution is incomplete inasmuch as it fails to address the situation of all religions," said the statement from Leonard Leo. "We believe that such inclusive language would have furthered the objective of promoting religious freedom. We also believe that any resolution on this topic must include mention of the need to change educational systems that promote hatred of other religions, as well as the problem of state-sponsored media that negatively targets any one religion.
"


----------



## muffin_man

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy

TTT on a Sunday


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 11 2009, 05:38 AM~12668519
> *TTT on a Sunday
> *


x777


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 11 2009, 03:56 PM~12671937
> *x777
> *


    I WAS JUST PLAYING BUT IF ANYONE GOT HURT OVER IT THEN IM SORRY REPENTANCE KNOWS WHATS UP


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jan 11 2009, 07:03 PM~12671996
> *    I WAS JUST PLAYING BUT IF ANYONE GOT HURT OVER IT THEN IM SORRY REPENTANCE KNOWS WHATS UP
> *



:dunno: Did I miss something, was it in inside thing? I ain't offended no harm done brother its the Internet.


----------



## REPENTANCE

A family in need of prayer guys. A Maniacos members car out of Texas caught fire and Father, Mother, and especially 3 year old son were badly burned.  
http://www.39online.com/pages/landing_news...2691&feedID=155
http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6597678
Lets do what we do best and go to our Father :angel:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 28 2008, 01:49 AM~12541797
> *thanks frank,i will keep you brothers in mind ,i'm goin to try to make it to your show in april,god bless
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 13 2009, 07:08 AM~12689969
> *:dunno: Did I miss something, was it in inside thing? I ain't offended no harm done brother its the Internet.
> *


 IN SIDE JOKE


----------



## King Daddy

got ya


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 14 2009, 08:39 PM~12708342
> *got ya
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

How oh how MY LORD JESUS HOW CAN I HELP WITH THIS UNWORLDY EARTH?


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOD BLESS MY BROTHER'S AND SISTERS. AMEN


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 14 2009, 11:36 PM~12709918
> *GOD BLESS MY BROTHER'S AND SISTERS. AMEN
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

Have y'all noticed the increase in prayer request and loss of life condolence topics, or is it just me. To answer Nims prior question our way is not of this world though we be in it. We are equipped with a skill and tools and when a skilled craftsman yields a tool with which are proficient with they can perform any work with great detail. Our help comes not from OUR own understanding and knowledge but in our faith and trust in the Lord. My brothers and sisters this year we have the chance to change lives and increase the kingdom. Let us not stumble over our selfs and get in the way of the urging of the spirit but let us be sensitive to the Lords commands.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 15 2009, 11:37 AM~12713215
> *Have y'all noticed the increase in prayer request and loss of life condolence topics, or is it just me. To answer Nims prior question our way is not of this world though we be in it. We are equipped with a skill and tools and when a skilled craftsman yields a tool with which are proficient with they can perform any work with great detail. Our help comes not from OUR own understanding and knowledge but in our faith and trust in the Lord. My brothers and sisters this year we have the chance to change lives and increase the kingdom. Let us not stumble over our selfs and get in the way of the urging of the spirit but let us be sensitive to the Lords commands.
> *


Amen


----------



## bribri1

give god the glory all the time what's up dave from forgiven ministry :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Wheres everybody at around this piece??? "Im so ronry.. so ronry.. so ronry inside rea'aron!"


----------



## 559karlo

im here and he [god] is good :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy

GOOD mornin brothers and sisters my freind Jay's father has had a heart attack and is icu he is a stubborn man as Jay tells me we know the Lord has a plan for him will you please keep him in your prayers and that we have the strength to accept and understand His dissicion with his loving servent. Thank you all
Jim


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Jan 21 2009, 08:24 AM~12769634
> *GOOD mornin brothers and sisters my freind Jay's father  has had a heart attack and is icu he is a stubborn man as Jay tells me we know the Lord has a plan for him will you please keep him in your prayers and that we have the strength to  accept and understand His dissicion with his loving servent. Thank you all
> Jim
> *


He is in our prayers!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 21 2009, 08:49 AM~12769808
> *He is in our prayers!!
> *


x2 Amen. :angel:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 21 2009, 10:58 AM~12769865
> *x2 Amen.  :angel:
> *


x777


----------



## NIMSTER64

what a rough year. We will see what GOD has in store for me this year. GOD IS GOOD I LOVE HIM. Funny story. ok so I put in my thydes(10%) two weeks ago I wrote out the check and all and sat. I desided to close my account so I took the few dollars I had in there out and was going to open a new account at a diffrent bank. For some odd reason (GOD) I didn't do it the same day and when I got home yesterday I deside to check my old account and the check I wrote to GOD was cashed but I had no money in there so I had to go deposite the money plus the nsf fee today. oh I was embaresed with GOD. It was not my intentions to do that. is just that I thought the check cleared and did not think about checking. well that is my story for today GOD BLESS everyone


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 21 2009, 04:23 PM~12774030
> *what a rough year. We will see what GOD has in store for me this year. GOD IS GOOD I LOVE HIM. Funny story. ok so I put in my thydes(10%) two weeks ago I wrote out the check and all and sat. I desided to close my account so I took the few dollars I had in there out and was going to open a new account at a diffrent bank. For some odd reason (GOD) I didn't do it the same day and when I got home yesterday I deside to check my old account and the check I wrote to GOD was cashed but I had no money in there so I had to go deposite the money plus the nsf fee today. oh I was embaresed with GOD. It was not my intentions to do that. is just that I thought the check cleared and did not think about checking. well that is my story for today GOD BLESS everyone
> *


You can never out give God!! I am glad to see that you got the basics down and giving!! God takes care of His own, most people don't give and wonder why God is not blessing...

Keep it up Brother!!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Jan 17 2009, 09:04 AM~12731737
> *give god the glory all the time what's up dave from forgiven ministry :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: WHATS UP FRANK ,JUST CHILLIN MY BROTHER


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

TTT FOR JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 21 2009, 06:23 PM~12774030
> *what a rough year. We will see what GOD has in store for me this year. GOD IS GOOD I LOVE HIM. Funny story. ok so I put in my thydes(10%) two weeks ago I wrote out the check and all and sat. I desided to close my account so I took the few dollars I had in there out and was going to open a new account at a diffrent bank. For some odd reason (GOD) I didn't do it the same day and when I got home yesterday I deside to check my old account and the check I wrote to GOD was cashed but I had no money in there so I had to go deposite the money plus the nsf fee today. oh I was embaresed with GOD. It was not my intentions to do that. is just that I thought the check cleared and did not think about checking. well that is my story for today GOD BLESS everyone
> *



My wife and I had a similar situation but with online giving. It was my churchs first week using online giving and they were working out all the bugs we didn't change banks but it took 3 weeks for the tithe to go through and we had already used the money in the account for other bills. Had to pay the chuch and he bank :uh: You live and learn needless to say that was the first and last time we used on line banking.


----------



## bribri1

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2009, 11:49 AM~12782126
> *TTT FOR JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AMEN TO THAT JESUS 4 LIFE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 22 2009, 01:35 PM~12783078
> *My wife and I had a similar situation but with online giving. It was my churchs first week using online giving and they were working out all the bugs we didn't change banks but it took 3 weeks for the tithe to go through and we had already used the money in the account for other bills. Had to pay the chuch and he bank :uh: You live and learn needless to say that was the first and last time we used on line banking.
> *


Sucks. Best way is just cash. Checks suck for everything.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 22 2009, 09:37 PM~12786561
> *Sucks. Best way is just cash. Checks suck for everything.
> *



I always do cash. My wife thought it would be cool and convenient. I told here but she still wanted to do it anyway, she saw the error and apoligized for not listening to me in the first place. :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider

check out the new movie fireproof you should be able to get it at any of your christian book store


----------



## God's Son2

jZ5cW2CM4Eg&feature


----------



## lefhandman

KEEP UP THE PRAISE BROTHERS ,GOOD JOB, YOUR BLESSINGS ARE FALLING FROM THE SKY.......


----------



## TOE-KNEE

ttt.. for our lord JESUS CHRIST...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

JESUS!!!!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jan 27 2009, 12:08 PM~12829409
> *ttt.. for our lord JESUS CHRIST...
> *


*X2K!*


----------



## bribri1

LETS KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN 4 THE LORD GOD BLESS BROTHERS CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS NOR CAL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

*DROPPING THIS SPRING!! LOWRIDER SUPREME!!*
Pre-order and make sure you get yours!!
It will come on white or black tees.
BIG BOY sizes will be slightly more in price.
$22.00


----------



## NIMSTER64

Dear lord Jesus, help us through these hard times. I need your help and guidence lord. theres to much temptation out there,Lord repent the devil and help me, free me of all temptations and wrong doing. in Jesus name I pray Amen.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 4 2009, 10:16 AM~12903348
> *Dear lord Jesus, help us through these hard times. I need your help and guidence lord. theres to much temptation out there,Lord repent the devil and help me, free me of all temptations and wrong doing. in Jesus name I pray Amen.
> *


x2+Me. Amen.


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 4 2009, 11:16 AM~12903348
> *Dear lord Jesus, help us through these hard times. I need your help and guidence lord. theres to much temptation out there,Lord repent the devil and help me, free me of all temptations and wrong doing. in Jesus name I pray Amen.
> *


X-3 ON THE EAST SIDE...AMEN


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 4 2009, 12:16 PM~12903348
> *Dear lord Jesus, help us through these hard times. I need your help and guidence lord. theres to much temptation out there,Lord repent the devil and help me, free me of all temptations and wrong doing. in Jesus name I pray Amen.
> *


AMEN, WE WILL ALWAYS HAVE TEMPTATIONS WHILE ON THIS EARTH, BUT GOD GIVES US THE STRENGTH TO OVERCOME THESE TEMPTATIONS THROUGH THE POWER OF THE HOLY SPIRIT


----------



## servant of christ

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## servant of christ

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 24 2009, 03:49 AM~13094901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THIS I KNOW......FOR THE BIBLE TELLS ME SO.......EVERYBODY SING IT........


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 24 2009, 05:22 AM~13095126
> *THIS I KNOW......FOR THE BIBLE TELLS ME SO.......EVERYBODY SING IT........
> *


Wow i have not heard that in a long time :biggrin: 
God Bless all of you brothers and sisters. :angel:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THANK YOU GOD FOR WAKING ME UP TODAY!!!!!!!


----------



## servant of christ

*MY BROTHER-IN-LAW PAST AWAY ON 2-21-09 PLEASE KEEP MY FAMILY IN PRAYER,THE GOMEZ AND MARTINEZ ,HE WAS A MEMBER OF THE TECHNIQUES CC
LOS ANGELES ,THANK YOU *




DAVID.FORGIVEN CAR CLUB


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 27 2009, 11:31 AM~13128380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BROTHER-IN-LAW PAST AWAY ON 2-21-09 PLEASE KEEP MY FAMILY IN PRAYER,THE GOMEZ AND MARTINEZ ,HE WAS A MEMBER OF THE TECHNIQUES CC
> LOS ANGELES ,THANK YOU
> DAVID.FORGIVEN CAR CLUB
> *


BLESSINGS TO U AND YOURS...........BRIGHTER DAYS ARE COMING


----------



## ICEBLOCC

Individuals love Jesus


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Feb 27 2009, 04:59 PM~13130600
> *Individuals love Jesus
> *


Amen bro. Individuals are the basis of Christianity. :biggrin: Each person has a relationship with the God.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Feb 27 2009, 02:59 PM~13130600
> *Individuals love Jesus
> *


Hollar at a brotha Switchman Jr. ; Says he Atheist on him myspace  
God bless, and you know it was of no offense.


----------



## 85REGAL

:wave: to all the clubs in every state representing Jesus and deep in the lowriding culture. Let's all make the combined effort to bridge the gap of Christianity and Lowriding. The culture and lifestyle of Lowriding needs to be submitted and offered to the Lord Jesus Christ in order to be pleasing to Him. As we gather for meetings, cruises, and go to car shows let's remember who we represent FIRST, Jesus Christ our Lord and Savior. As we pass down the traditions of lowriding, the hard work and dedication it takes to get our cars to the point where they are and where we envision them to be, lets remember the work that was done on the cross for our salvation. 

Today I want to encourage all of the clubs out there, even the individuals within clubs like Majestic's, Individuals, Rollerz Only, just to name a few, who are Christians, stand strong and let your light shine. We need one another and need to be on one accord to help change this world. Help others see the Lord is real and living big on the inside of you today. I am encouraged all the way in Tennessee by all the clubs, especially in Cali that are holding it down for the Lord. Keep up the great work and let's rep Christ in all we do and say!! :biggrin: 


Matthew 5:15-17 (New King James Version)
15 Nor do they light a lamp and put it under a basket, but on a lampstand, and it gives light to all who are in the house. 16 Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works and glorify your Father in heaven.


----------



## 85REGAL

What's good Otis? Looking forward to the DVD bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

GOD'S OPEN DOOR IN 2009 IS THROUGH A CHANNEL CALLED "CHANGE"
"Do not remember the former things. Nor consider the things of old. Behold, I will do a new thing. 
Now it shall spring forth; Shall you not know it? I will even make a road in the wilderness. And rivers in the desert." (Isaiah 43:18-19)

President-Elect Barack Obama ran a successful campaign championing change - "Change You Can Believe In". Financial markets are in constant change. The world changed after "9/11". Pundits declare that the only constant in life is change. As we step into a new calendar year - God's word for this season is "change" It is the door through which we will enter 2009.
Throughout His word, God declares He will give us things that are "new" - a new song in our hearts, a new spirit within us, a new covenant, He will make us into "new creations", He will ake His mercies new every morning. The old shall become fresh and made into somethiing new.
According to Dr. Larry & Judi Keefauver, Editorial Advisers of Kairos Magazine, there are at least 10 things to incorporate into our mindsets as we step through the door of "change" in 2009:
CHANGE means that to do something new you must let go of something old. Do not hold onto things and thinking from the past that must be released in order for you to embrace's God change in your life in 2009.
CHANGE will cost you time, money and relationships. Are you willing to take the time, spend the money and let go of unproductive and even ungodly relationships in order to enter into God's new for you in 2009?
CHANGE requires new perspective, plans, process and people. The process of change involves tribulation, trials, testing, patience, perseverance, endurance, strength, character and hope in God. Are you willing to go through the process? (Read Romans 5)
CHANGE demands focus. Refuse to be distracted. Fix your eyes on Jesus who authors and finishes your faith. If you don't - the devil will author and alter your life in 2009. Keep the main thing the main thing!
CHANGE precipitates a fight of faith! Nothing is easy in a faith walk except His yoke, which implies both work and His Presence empowering us to do the work.
CHANGE rrequires follow through and finishing the job! In 2 Timothy 4, Paul writes how he has maintained his focus by keeping faith, fighting a good fight and also by finishing the race. Finish what God has put in your hand. In doing so, you will do what you've never done before, risk more than you ever had and ultimately achieve the impossible as you prosper and succeed beyond your wildest expectations.
CHANGE involves others above you and under you. The key word is is "Team". You must have a commitment from other saints to go through the process with you. This requires a support group of friends and fellow workers - people who are on the same page with you who are willing to go all the way with you.
CHANGE demands faith, hope and love. These three Spirit-empowered forces are the onlty lasting change agents within us. Grow and cultivate them in your life.
CHANGE pushes us into God's Presence through fervent and fervent prayer. As God does His new thing in us and through us, we will find ourselves praying always and hungering continually for His presence.
CHANGE starts NOW! Not tomorrow. Not next week. Not next year. NOW!
Decide now to trust and obey God as He brings you through this new thing. His change will propel you into His designated future for you in 2009.


----------



## loco's79

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 09:52 AM~6740209
> *He was giving sermon in at a revival by the side of hwy 77 in el valle.  they were speaking in tongues  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 5 2009, 01:35 PM~13191421
> *:wave: to all the clubs in every state representing Jesus and deep in the lowriding culture.  Let's all make the combined effort to bridge the gap of Christianity and Lowriding.  The culture and lifestyle of Lowriding needs to be submitted and offered to the Lord Jesus Christ in order to be pleasing to Him.  As we gather for meetings, cruises, and go to car shows let's remember who we represent FIRST, Jesus Christ our Lord and Savior.  As we pass down the traditions of lowriding, the hard work and dedication it takes to get our cars to the point where they are and where we envision them to be, lets remember the work that was done on the cross for our salvation.
> 
> Today I want to encourage all of the clubs out there, even the individuals within clubs like Majestic's, Individuals, Rollerz Only, just to name a few, who are Christians, stand strong and let your light shine.  We need one another and need to be on one accord to help change this world.  Help others see the Lord is real and living big on the inside of you today.  I am encouraged all the way in Tennessee by all the clubs, especially in Cali that are holding it down for the Lord.  Keep up the great work and let's rep Christ in all we do and say!! :biggrin:
> Matthew 5:15-17 (New King James Version)
> 15 Nor do they light a lamp and put it under a basket, but on a lampstand, and it gives light to all who are in the house. 16 Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works and glorify your Father in heaven.
> *


ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE SOMETHING POSITIVE TO READ ON LIL,SOME OF THESE TOPICS YOU CLICK ON AND CLICK OFF , BUT IT GOOD TO CLICK ON THESE...GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## bribri1

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 24 2009, 02:50 AM~13094903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


praise the lord brother just keeping in touch let me kown if you are down this way around are car show time so we can pick you up god bless


----------



## MeaTSpiN

uffin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 5 2009, 12:35 PM~13191421
> *:wave: to all the clubs in every state representing Jesus and deep in the lowriding culture.  Let's all make the combined effort to bridge the gap of Christianity and Lowriding.  The culture and lifestyle of Lowriding needs to be submitted and offered to the Lord Jesus Christ in order to be pleasing to Him.  As we gather for meetings, cruises, and go to car shows let's remember who we represent FIRST, Jesus Christ our Lord and Savior.  As we pass down the traditions of lowriding, the hard work and dedication it takes to get our cars to the point where they are and where we envision them to be, lets remember the work that was done on the cross for our salvation.
> 
> Today I want to encourage all of the clubs out there, even the individuals within clubs like Majestic's, Individuals, Rollerz Only, just to name a few, who are Christians, stand strong and let your light shine.  We need one another and need to be on one accord to help change this world.  Help others see the Lord is real and living big on the inside of you today.  I am encouraged all the way in Tennessee by all the clubs, especially in Cali that are holding it down for the Lord.  Keep up the great work and let's rep Christ in all we do and say!! :biggrin:
> Matthew 5:15-17 (New King James Version)
> 15 Nor do they light a lamp and put it under a basket, but on a lampstand, and it gives light to all who are in the house. 16 Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works and glorify your Father in heaven.
> *


AAAAAMEN BROTHER! Man Every single time i roll out now to grab footage, I have to pray first because it is a definite battle with some of these guys out here; with the cursing and all, feeling they need to do so to look "good" on camera and gain fame.  -Infact, I need to ask that EVERY one of you guys in here give some deep prayer on this for the Lord and myself for this type of mission. That they indeed see that what I do is for the representation of Jesus Christ THEE one and only Lord ans savior and that they gain the spiritual wisdom to honor and respect that alone from the start.
And lets all remember too that we need to be praying for each other on a daily basis so we can all achieve the goal brother 85REGAL just spoke of of reflecting the Lords light and NOT falling or comprimising for/with the lost out here.
Thanks alot family and God bless you all. -Otis :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 5 2009, 12:37 PM~13191432
> *What's good Otis?  Looking forward to the DVD bro!!  :thumbsup:
> *


The whole family in CHRIST will be the 1ST to know of the release brotha! :biggrin: I'm still working on them now, but have alot of edits to deal with due to the language of course! :no: But praise the Lord, this IS going to happen, but Not with the Holy Spirit wrapped all around it! :0 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## HB WIRES

AMEN


----------



## G2G_Al

I am blessed to see how this topic has grown!! Keep it up brothers and sisters, we are the salt of the earth, don't loose your flavor....

Like it was said earlier, Let Your Light Shine!!!

You are all in our prayers!!


----------



## King Daddy

Were two or more are gathered Otis, we are in agreement with you bro. My the joy of the Lord be your strength. You are being Jesus by being out there and the definetly puttng in the work, we shall be your armor bearers. Thanks Al for listening to the spirit and starting this topic. We need to be sensitive to when the lord speaks to us and those who have yet to hear from the lord. Let us be an encouragment to each other as iron sharpens iron.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Mar 10 2009, 12:47 PM~13237288
> *Were two or more are gathered Otis, we are in agreement with you bro. My the joy of the Lord be your strength. You are being Jesus by being out there and the definetly puttng in the work, we shall be your armor bearers. Thanks Al for listening to the spirit and starting this topic. We need to be sensitive to when the lord speaks to us and those who have yet to hear from the lord. Let us be an encouragment to each other as iron sharpens iron.
> *


AMEN INFINITE!!! :angel: :angel: :angel: THANK ALL OF YOU GUYS FOR THE PRAYERS AND STICKING TO THE FAITH. ALL OF WHAT YOU SAID K.D. IS RIGHT ON.

X2 AL, THANKS ALOT FOR STARTING THIS TOPIC!! GOD BLESS BROTHERS & SISTERS. KEEP CHECKING IN! :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## G2G_Al

I give God all the Glory, not anything I did myself.. My rightousness is like filty rags to God, but through Jesus I am made rightous through His Blood.

Thank You Jesus for this day, may Your Grace be about all your people, lead us and guide us in Your way...
Amen


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 11 2009, 07:37 AM~13246597
> *I give God all the Glory, not anything I did myself..  My rightousness is like filty rags to God, but through Jesus I am made rightous through His Blood.
> 
> Thank You Jesus for this day, may Your Grace be about all your people, lead us and guide us in Your way...
> Amen
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: X2!!


----------



## rookiefromcali

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

ttt for JESUS THE SON OF GOD WHO SHED HIS BLOOD FOR OUR SINS.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 21 2009, 05:26 PM~12774059
> *You can never out give God!!  I am glad to see that you got the basics down and giving!!  God takes care of His own, most people don't give and wonder why God is not blessing...
> 
> Keep it up Brother!!
> *


when I was growing up I never understood it. but God is working in me and is blessing me and my family. my wife has been always on point with her diesmos and since the begining of this tread I have been doing my best to keep loyal. I am just a bit confused when it comes to how much. is it before taxes, before bills, before paying the helper. ect. I also pay for materials sometimes and do I include that after I get paid? it gets confusing but I am working on it.


----------



## FORGIVEN

JESUS LIVES


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 12 2009, 08:08 PM~13264068
> *when I was growing up I never understood it. but God is working in me and is blessing me and my family. my wife has been always on point with her diesmos and since the begining of this tread I have been doing my best to keep loyal. I am just a bit confused when it comes to how much. is it before taxes, before bills, before paying the helper. ect. I also pay for materials sometimes and do I include that after I get paid? it gets confusing but I am working on it.
> *


JUST WORK ON IT , DO THE BEST U CAN AND HE WILL CONTINUE TO BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.......


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 13 2009, 06:24 AM~13268053
> *JUST WORK ON IT , DO THE BEST U CAN AND HE WILL CONTINUE TO BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.......
> *


THAT IS THE TRUTH :cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 12 2009, 06:57 PM~13263954
> *ttt for JESUS THE SON OF GOD WHO SHED HIS BLOOD FOR OUR SINS.
> *


  amen


----------



## G2G_Al

You are all invited to come and worship with us!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

DOES ANYONE KNOW LAY IT LOW MEMBER GODS SON? I BEEN ON OFF TOPIC WITH HIM BUT SOMETIMES HE DON'T MAKE SENSE. BUT I GOT HIS BACK. WE MIGHT NEED TO START NAVIGATING AWAY FROM OUR OWN CONFORT ZONE. JESUS NEVER STOPED SO WHY SHOULD WE?I THINK IT IS TIME.JUST GET READY CUS THERES ALOT OF INTELEGENTE PEEPS OUT THERE READY FOR A CHALLENGE. BUT I GAVE THEM SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT. NOW WE NEED TO DO THIS THIS. THE BIBLE SAYS COWARDNESS IS A SIN. SO LETS DO THIS IN JESUS NAME ALL HIS SOLDIERS WE ARE READY LETS DO THIS.


----------



## NIMSTER64

I THINK THAT EVERYONE THAT WANTS TO BE INVOLVED SHOULD SEND THERE # TO THE TOPIC STARTER.HE DON'T HAVE TO LET NO ONE KNOW WHO CALLED OR ANYTHING. GOD IS ALLMIGHTY AND HE WILL PICK THE CALLERS.SO IF THE TOPIC STARTER AGREES THAT WE SHOULD SPREAD GODS WORDS LET HIM CONTACT THE ONES HE FEELS ARE READY. LORD FATHER JESUS PLEASE HELP AND GUIDE HIM LORD WE HAVE YOUR ARMOR AND WE WILL BE UNDEFETED GOD. PLEASE GUIDE US THROUGH THIS AND SET A LEADER TO FOLLOW YOUR WORD GOD ALL MIGHTY.THANK YOU.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 16 2009, 12:48 AM~13292294
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW LAY IT LOW MEMBER GODS SON? I BEEN ON OFF TOPIC WITH HIM BUT SOMETIMES HE DON'T MAKE SENSE. BUT I GOT HIS BACK. WE MIGHT NEED TO START NAVIGATING AWAY FROM OUR OWN CONFORT ZONE. JESUS NEVER STOPED SO WHY SHOULD WE?I THINK IT IS TIME.JUST GET READY CUS THERES ALOT OF INTELEGENTE PEEPS OUT THERE READY FOR A CHALLENGE. BUT I GAVE THEM SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT. NOW WE NEED TO DO THIS THIS. THE BIBLE SAYS COWARDNESS IS A SIN. SO LETS DO THIS IN JESUS NAME ALL HIS SOLDIERS WE ARE READY LETS DO THIS.
> *


i never met gods son but he seems like good people.he does have his haters on here but he shakes them off.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 16 2009, 12:48 AM~13292294
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW LAY IT LOW MEMBER GODS SON? I BEEN ON OFF TOPIC WITH HIM BUT SOMETIMES HE DON'T MAKE SENSE. BUT I GOT HIS BACK. WE MIGHT NEED TO START NAVIGATING AWAY FROM OUR OWN CONFORT ZONE. JESUS NEVER STOPED SO WHY SHOULD WE?I THINK IT IS TIME.JUST GET READY CUS THERES ALOT OF INTELEGENTE PEEPS OUT THERE READY FOR A CHALLENGE. BUT I GAVE THEM SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT. NOW WE NEED TO DO THIS THIS. THE BIBLE SAYS COWARDNESS IS A SIN. SO LETS DO THIS IN JESUS NAME ALL HIS SOLDIERS WE ARE READY LETS DO THIS.
> *


 :wave: 

Hez cool.. Total different person in person. he could be like me . has lot to say and it just comes out wrong when you try to type it out.. therefore cosing misunderstandings and mess... But hes a open fun guy. along with the whole SC crew down there with him...


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 16 2009, 05:03 AM~13292947
> *:wave:
> 
> Hez cool.. Total different person in person. he could be like me . has lot to say and it just comes out wrong when you try to type it out.. therefore cosing misunderstandings and mess... But hes a open fun guy. along with the whole SC crew down there with him...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: hes nothing like you like i said he seems like a cool guy you on the other hand you are phoney as a three dollor bill.god sons is a real rider and has a nice ride you are a joke and a want to be a e thug and a scammer


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 16 2009, 12:55 AM~13292316
> *I THINK THAT EVERYONE THAT WANTS TO BE INVOLVED SHOULD SEND THERE # TO THE TOPIC STARTER.HE DON'T HAVE TO LET NO ONE KNOW WHO CALLED OR ANYTHING. GOD IS ALLMIGHTY AND HE WILL PICK THE CALLERS.SO IF THE TOPIC STARTER AGREES THAT WE SHOULD SPREAD GODS WORDS LET HIM CONTACT THE ONES HE FEELS ARE READY. LORD FATHER JESUS PLEASE HELP AND GUIDE HIM LORD WE HAVE YOUR ARMOR AND WE WILL BE UNDEFETED GOD. PLEASE GUIDE US THROUGH THIS AND SET A LEADER TO FOLLOW YOUR WORD GOD ALL MIGHTY.THANK YOU.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 16 2009, 12:55 AM~13292316
> *I THINK THAT EVERYONE THAT WANTS TO BE INVOLVED SHOULD SEND THERE # TO THE TOPIC STARTER.HE DON'T HAVE TO LET NO ONE KNOW WHO CALLED OR ANYTHING. GOD IS ALLMIGHTY AND HE WILL PICK THE CALLERS.SO IF THE TOPIC STARTER AGREES THAT WE SHOULD SPREAD GODS WORDS LET HIM CONTACT THE ONES HE FEELS ARE READY. LORD FATHER JESUS PLEASE HELP AND GUIDE HIM LORD WE HAVE YOUR ARMOR AND WE WILL BE UNDEFETED GOD. PLEASE GUIDE US THROUGH THIS AND SET A LEADER TO FOLLOW YOUR WORD GOD ALL MIGHTY.THANK YOU.
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN

NEED SOME PRAYERS BROTHERS  MY BABY MOMMA WONT LET ME SEE MY KIDS NOMORE  IM LOOSING IT.... PLEASE PRAY FOR ME TO KEEP COOL PLEASE


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2009, 07:32 PM~13298245
> *NEED SOME PRAYERS BROTHERS    MY BABY MOMMA WONT LET ME SEE MY KIDS NOMORE   IM LOOSING IT.... PLEASE PRAY FOR ME TO KEEP COOL PLEASE
> *


We stand with you bro, thats what this topic is about. Being able to lift each other up in the face of adversity. Stay straight and you have the RIGHT by law bro.


On a seperate note, I also agree about speading Gods word. But the internet is not the best medium. Jesus ultimate concern was getting people to love God the father and live lives worthy of being called his children. We are not called to shove christianity down the throats of people, there was a whole bunch of people that did that. It was called the Medival Ages, we are to be more than that. We should be willing to speak to people about our faith but SHOW are faith more then speak of it.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 16 2009, 05:17 AM~13292982
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: hes nothing like you like i said he seems like a cool guy you on the other hand you are phoney as a three dollor bill.god sons is a real rider and has a nice ride you are a joke and a want to be a e thug and a scammer
> *


Please DONT knock people in this room. That is the Exact OPPOSITE of this rooms purpose. Thank you & GOD Bless.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2009, 05:32 PM~13298245
> *NEED SOME PRAYERS BROTHERS    MY BABY MOMMA WONT LET ME SEE MY KIDS NOMORE   IM LOOSING IT.... PLEASE PRAY FOR ME TO KEEP COOL PLEASE
> *


Prayers are going out brother. Many of us have gone through this including me for a whole year! If need be, court may be in order bro. It sucks, but when the Lord is on your side, so is the judge. I have custody of my 2 boys that were taken from me and they are sitting right here by me now. Yours will be back with you soon brother. And remember, God will Never forsake us. 
For an entire year I suffered HARD without my first 2 sons after my ex ran off with them & made no effort to let me even talk to them. But the only thing that mattered was that I kept my faith. I had nervous break down's and the whole 9. But in the end, I had to keep in mind, that Everything is in Gods hands and He is working everything out for the better. We just cant see it more than half the time.
-This is only a test. A test of your faith & faithfulness to Him. And this too shall pass. In Jesus name, Amen.

:angel: :angel: :angel: 

ps- Keep away from everything that is outside of the Lord bro. You need to keep full focus on Gods heart right now and not be dismayed or have your attention pulled anywhere else. Do this for your peace, which is Gods peace (Real peace) until they are back with you.
This is what we are Always supposed to do every day already. But we all need to be reminded.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2009, 06:32 PM~13298245
> *NEED SOME PRAYERS BROTHERS    MY BABY MOMMA WONT LET ME SEE MY KIDS NOMORE   IM LOOSING IT.... PLEASE PRAY FOR ME TO KEEP COOL PLEASE
> *


I know how you feel. my baby moma took my daughter all the way to arizona and I haven't seen her in four years.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2009, 05:32 PM~13298245
> *NEED SOME PRAYERS BROTHERS    MY BABY MOMMA WONT LET ME SEE MY KIDS NOMORE   IM LOOSING IT.... PLEASE PRAY FOR ME TO KEEP COOL PLEASE
> *


Will do. I too went almost 10yrs in drama with mine and was blessed last year to get custody and pay out.. Every year it was another story of something and they even went home less .. Just had to sit back and relax and pray on things..


After praying , try meditation that way it shows you are trying to do something and it's free...get what you want in writing judge ordered... Learn your states laws and file your papers and motions on time your self. it's a lot of work and hopefully she will get scared and stop the BS ( not mine). But if she still wants to play . make that Judge know your face!!!! fight legally for your kid!!!!


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2009, 06:32 PM~13298245
> *NEED SOME PRAYERS BROTHERS    MY BABY MOMMA WONT LET ME SEE MY KIDS NOMORE   IM LOOSING IT.... PLEASE PRAY FOR ME TO KEEP COOL PLEASE
> *


STAND STRONG BROTHER GOD KNOWS ALL THATS GOING ON IN YOUR LIFE, AND HE WILL NOT GIVE U MORE THEN U CAN BEAR, THE DEVIL IS ALIVE AND DOING WELL , DONT LET HIM WIN , THE DEVIL IS A LIAR AND YOU MUST NOT LET HIM WIN....THERE ARE HUMBLE WAYS OF GETTING WHAT IS YOURS ...ASK QUESTIONS AND TALK TO PEOPLE ,IT WILL ALL WORK OUT ....GOD BLESS


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 17 2009, 01:45 PM~13306362
> *Will do. I too went almost 10yrs in drama with mine and was blessed last year to get custody and pay out.. Every year it was another story of something and they even went home less .. Just had to sit back and relax and pray on things..
> After praying  , try meditation that way it shows you are trying to do something and it's free...get what you want in writing judge ordered... Learn your states laws and file your papers and motions on time your self. it's a lot of work and hopefully she will get scared and stop the BS ( not mine). But if she still wants to play . make that Judge know your face!!!! fight legally for your kid!!!!
> *


x777. Its a hard process, but of course, well worth it. It Will end the BS much faster and take the ball out of her hands as far as the decision making.


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT BROTHERS. THOSE WORDS MADE MY WHOLE NIGHT, ITS REALLY HARD FOR ME NOT TO SEE MY KIDS OR KNOW IF THEYRE ASKING ABOUT ME SPECIALLY MY LIL GIRL THAT JUST LEARNED TO WALK I CANT SHARE THAT JOY OF WATCHING HER TAKE HER STEPS, IM REALLY HURT RIGHT NOW AND IM GLAD I CAN SIT HERE AND WRITE MY FEELINGS!!!
ITS VERY IMOTIONAL FOR ME TO THINK ABOUT MY LIL BOY AND GIRL THEIR MY WORLD AND RIGHT NOW ITS EMPTY WITHOUT THEM  . SORRY BROTHERS BUT I HAD TO LET THAT OUT GOD BLESS YOU ALL KEEP PRAYING FOR ME... EDWIN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2009, 09:29 PM~13321455
> *GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT BROTHERS. THOSE WORDS MADE MY WHOLE NIGHT, ITS REALLY HARD FOR ME NOT TO SEE MY KIDS OR KNOW IF THEYRE ASKING ABOUT ME SPECIALLY MY LIL GIRL THAT JUST LEARNED TO WALK I CANT SHARE THAT JOY OF WATCHING HER TAKE HER STEPS, IM REALLY HURT RIGHT NOW AND IM GLAD I CAN SIT HERE AND WRITE MY FEELINGS!!!
> ITS VERY IMOTIONAL FOR ME TO THINK ABOUT MY LIL BOY AND GIRL THEIR MY WORLD AND RIGHT NOW ITS EMPTY WITHOUT THEM  . SORRY BROTHERS BUT I HAD TO LET THAT OUT GOD BLESS YOU ALL KEEP PRAYING FOR ME... EDWIN
> *


I feel your pain. My first born i went through that. the mother use to even drive buy and hold her in the window to to tease me. I missed everything for the first 6yrs. after the so called cute stage then she wanted to play baby sitter. (me) .. :angry: but in the End my daughter wanted to come stay with me once she got old enough to see her mother won't right.. Lucky i got married and finally got the chance to see a kid of mine grow up , stink and fuss. hahha

But it still hurts me till this day how they even snuck off and had her after I took all the first time classes , paid all doc apt , did all prenatal care for the mother.. even had nerve to tell me you need to come see your child like 3 days later . I was like WTF!!!!

Just found out they took off and use my kids SS for tax's this year. even though the mother don't work and she been living here all year.!!!! ( grandmother) :uh: 

So I'm still dealing with there mess and childish games. ( pop ups , late calls , weird calls) .. But all in all without faith and prayer (family circle / alter call) I don't know what I would have done..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I gonna have to make videos of Me and the family practicing and playing these songs . I do Praise and worship for our church. Dad ( bass) , Me (drummer , percussion , youth aid.) all my kids sing and play a instrument.(5).. Mom (singer)

Both my parents sing in a bigger group and professional group. But I lift up the word of god through song and dance praise with my family. Music ministries. these are some new songs we are learning. so pray for me. hahahaha lots of work!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2009, 09:29 PM~13321455
> *GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT BROTHERS. THOSE WORDS MADE MY WHOLE NIGHT, ITS REALLY HARD FOR ME NOT TO SEE MY KIDS OR KNOW IF THEYRE ASKING ABOUT ME SPECIALLY MY LIL GIRL THAT JUST LEARNED TO WALK I CANT SHARE THAT JOY OF WATCHING HER TAKE HER STEPS, IM REALLY HURT RIGHT NOW AND IM GLAD I CAN SIT HERE AND WRITE MY FEELINGS!!!
> ITS VERY IMOTIONAL FOR ME TO THINK ABOUT MY LIL BOY AND GIRL THEIR MY WORLD AND RIGHT NOW ITS EMPTY WITHOUT THEM  . SORRY BROTHERS BUT I HAD TO LET THAT OUT GOD BLESS YOU ALL KEEP PRAYING FOR ME... EDWIN
> *


It hurts us all man. Were with you on this, and its always hard just as well to have to hear another man going through the same old mess that women of the world play.  DO court as soon as possible bro. And dont let her know thats your next step, because the courts look at it as who ever asks for their help first, is the person they back up and take serious. DONT FORGET THAT.
And you can count on multiple lies that herself and others(friends and family of hers) will "help" write out for her. But dont worry about that either, God will make all of those liar's pay that help out with evil deeds. He WONT be mocked or allow His children to be walked on.
Do it ASAP because just what you said your going through with your little girl is what happened to me. I never got to see my second son learn to walk or start speaking sentences. By the time i got my boys back, they did not know me anymore. And i cant tell you how much pain that put in my system. :tears: Dont let your life or your kids lives get to that point. Women do not care about what they are doing to us, but even worst, the effects they will put on their own kids lives that Will effect them for the rest of their lives just like yours man. 
-To be real, if I had not JUST come to the Lord right before it all happened to me, i was going to literally kill my ex. But thank GOD full force! He was there!! If i had done that, i would not be here able to tell you any of this now. I would be in another country with them hiding out. But instead, im hear with both my 2 boys and my 3rd from my new wife, and my EX is living the concequences! Since I am a child of God though, Im not doing what my flesh wants, which is to not let her see them just as she did me, but instead, I allow just enough time for her to not be able to influence them with more of her evil thoughts. I still have to pray for her.
Pray for your kids mother too bro. Dont think for any harm to be done unto her, but for the Lord to touch her instead and remove the vail from her eyes.

-God Bless Edwin. Were always here for you brother. If you have anything else you need answers to, just let us know man.

My personal number is (702)355-5550
This is for any brother or sister needing to talk or anything.
-Otis :angel: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 19 2009, 05:01 AM~13323663
> *I feel your pain. My first born i went through that. the mother use to even drive buy and hold her in the window to to tease me. I missed everything for the first 6yrs. after the so called cute stage then she wanted to play baby sitter. (me) .. :angry:  but in the End my daughter wanted to come stay with me once she got old enough to see her mother won't right.. Lucky i got married and finally got the chance to see a kid of mine grow up  , stink and fuss. hahha
> 
> But it still hurts me till this day how they even snuck off and had her after I took all the first time classes , paid all doc apt , did all prenatal care for the mother.. even had nerve to tell me you need to come see your child like 3 days later . I was like WTF!!!!
> 
> Just found out they took off and use my kids SS for tax's this year. even though the mother don't work and she been living here all year.!!!! ( grandmother) :uh:
> 
> So I'm still dealing with there mess and childish games.  ( pop ups , late calls , weird calls) .. But all in all without faith and prayer  (family circle / alter call) I don't know what I would have done..
> *


X2. I just went through ALLLLL of the same. Even though i got my kids back, this girl is STILL trying crap. SHes ALSO wanted in Cali for lying to Child Support for that whole year+ that she had taken off with my kids claiming that I abondoned them, when the truth was she took off with the back to Cali without saying crap to me and refusing to contact me except to do 1 thing... ask for money! Which is NO different than a terrorist act. Which is JUST what i told the judge here. Holding my kids for ransom. Well once I got all this paperwork into the courts filed(MOTIONS** AND ALL ASAP!) and the judge stamped it, once it all got to Cali's court system and police dept.... MAN, they been after this girl ever since, and when she found out (Through the same friends and family that helped her lie/get her into deeper crap) she skipped town and came back here to Vegas! I told her from the beginning, YOU CANT MESS WITH THE CHILDREN OF GOD!
All of that went in one ear and out the other, UNTIL NOW. Praise the Lord
:worship: :angel: :angel: :worship:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2009, 09:29 PM~13321455
> *GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT BROTHERS. THOSE WORDS MADE MY WHOLE NIGHT, ITS REALLY HARD FOR ME NOT TO SEE MY KIDS OR KNOW IF THEYRE ASKING ABOUT ME SPECIALLY MY LIL GIRL THAT JUST LEARNED TO WALK I CANT SHARE THAT JOY OF WATCHING HER TAKE HER STEPS, IM REALLY HURT RIGHT NOW AND IM GLAD I CAN SIT HERE AND WRITE MY FEELINGS!!!
> ITS VERY IMOTIONAL FOR ME TO THINK ABOUT MY LIL BOY AND GIRL THEIR MY WORLD AND RIGHT NOW ITS EMPTY WITHOUT THEM  . SORRY BROTHERS BUT I HAD TO LET THAT OUT GOD BLESS YOU ALL KEEP PRAYING FOR ME... EDWIN
> *


The Father has EVERY situation ALREADY WRITTEN out in the Bible, and this is what He led me to directly from the start of when my issues of THIS situation began bro. With no ones help either, only His spirit... shocking, but its there..

Deuteronomy 28: 56-58(The exact action a women will take)
56The tender and delicate woman among you, which would not adventure to set the sole of her foot upon the ground for delicateness and tenderness, her eye shall be evil toward the husband of her bosom, and toward her son, and toward her daughter,

57And toward her young one that cometh out from between her feet, and toward her children which she shall bear: for she shall eat them for want of all things secretly in the siege and straitness, wherewith thine enemy shall distress thee in thy gates.

58If thou wilt not observe to do all the words of this law that are written in this book, that thou mayest fear this glorious and fearful name, THE LORD THY GOD; 
------
My favorite verse that never left my heart ever since i first read it, and I walk with it Every day. (Speaking of battles against the adversary)
Deuteronomy 31: 5-6* 

5And the LORD shall give them up before your face, that ye may do unto them according unto all the commandments which I have commanded you. 
6Be strong and of a good courage, fear not, nor be afraid of them: for the LORD thy God, he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee, nor forsake thee.

-----
Now to be realest with you brother, this is all of what the Father said would happen from us being disobedient to His words. WHich are the parts i didnt highlight. THis is why i said before, that you need to take your biggest effort right now to stay away from wordly distractions. We all went through this because we went our own way, away from Gods full instruction. He told us from the beginning that He Loves us to No end, but He is also jelous.
-I can admit first hand, that I was doing VERY bad in my life before that all happened to me. So i guess i deserved it, because He allowed it to happen.
So although it reallllly hurt me that it happened, and i still feel the sting from it, Im thankful for it. I know He did it to me to build me up in Him.

"The Lord uses every chance in life to build our faith."
"All things happen for a reason"
-THAT IS THE REASON! :angel: 
GOD has the answers


----------



## FORGIVEN

THANK YOU BROTHERS, IM GLAD I TOLD YOU GUYS MY FEELINGS I FEEL A LOT BETTER NOW AND IT SEEMS THAT WE ALL GO THRU STRUGGLES BUT GOD HAS THE ANSWERS LIKE OTIS SAID HIS THE WAY AND ONLY WAY TO ETERNAL LIFE AND BELIEVE ME MY FAITH IS WITH HIM THRU THE GLORY OF CHRIST SHE WILL OPEN HER HEART TO LET ME SEE MY KIDS IN JESUS NAME PRAISE YOU LORD. 
AND CANDIMANN THE LORD I BILIEVE WANTS TO USE YOU AS AN INSTRUMENT, TO BRING PEOPLE OUR FRIENDS AND OUR ENEMIES TOGETHER WITH YOUR MUSIC GOD HAS A PLAN FOR EACH OF US AND WE WILL WIN IN THE END.
THANK YOU BROTHERS I LOVE YOU ALL ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR THOSE WORDS. EDWIN.G


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST


----------



## NIMSTER64

not to take anything away from you bro but I need prayers. I just got a call from my oldest grandma and she told me that she is in the hospital. they found her wondering the streets and when the cops picked her up at 3 am she was saying to leave her alone cus she was mariah carry and they should respect that. well she has been in the hospital and so far the diagnosis ruled out any drugs and alcohol. and they say she is severly bipolar boarderline scitsofrenic(sp) I pray to god she is faking it and is just going through some tough times. this is the one I have not seen for a while.she lives in arizona and I am all the way in chicago.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 20 2009, 12:24 PM~13337763
> *not to take anything away from you bro but I need prayers. I just got a call from my oldest grandma and she told me that she is in the hospital. they found her wondering the streets and when the cops picked her up at 3 am she was saying to leave her alone cus she was mariah carry and they should respect that. well she has been in the hospital and so far the diagnosis ruled out any drugs and alcohol. and they say she is severly bipolar boarderline scitsofrenic(sp) I pray to god she is faking it and is just going through some tough times. this is the one I have not seen for a while.she lives in arizona and I am all the way in chicago.
> *


Your not taking anything.. Just add you to the prayer circle..  

I found that , the more you put into a prayer and do for others the better it will turn out. there is power in a group.... ( alter call )


----------



## King Daddy

Were two or more are gathered, we can stand together in agreement online.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 20 2009, 02:06 PM~13338102
> *Your not taking anything.. Just add you to the prayer circle..
> 
> I found that ,  the more you put into a prayer and do for others the better it will turn out. there is power in a group.... ( alter call )
> *


X2 BROTHER WE TAKE CARE OF EACH OTHER HERE LIKE BROTHERS SO WE WILL KEEP HER ON OUR PRAYERS.


----------



## God's Son2

HE LOVES IT WHEN YOU SAY MATCHLESS IS NAME.
EDWIN YOU AND EVERYBODY ELSE IS IN MY PRAYERS, KEEP ME ALSO IN YOUR PRAYERS GOD BLESS, JUSTIN


----------



## NIMSTER64

LETS KEEP THIS GOING CADDIMANN SORRY I DON'T KNOW YOUR NAME BUT LUCIFER WAS MADE OF INSTRUMENTS AND THE MORE WE SING PRASE TO THE LORD GOD ALL MIGHTY THE MORE HE HURTS. EDWIN AND JUSTIN YOU GUYS ARE IN MY PRAYERS AND WE SHOULD ALL PUT IN REQUEST HERE AND ASK OUR CHURCH TO PRAY FOR US. WE NEED TO BE UNITED. AND WE NEED TO PRESENT OUR REQUEST TO EVERYONES CHURCH AND ASK GOD TO HELP US IN EVERY WAY.


----------



## NIMSTER64

THE BIBLE SAYS WE ARE STRONGER AT OUR WEAKEST. AND YES WE ARE THATS WHEN WE SHOW OUR TRUE COLORS AND IF WE BELEIVE HE WILL WORK WITH IN US. IF WE DON'T THEN HE WILL WORK HARDER TO GET US TO THAT POINT


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 20 2009, 11:42 PM~13343120
> *THE BIBLE SAYS WE ARE STRONGER AT OUR WEAKEST. AND YES WE ARE THATS WHEN WE SHOW OUR TRUE COLORS AND IF WE BELEIVE HE WILL WORK WITH IN US. IF WE DON'T THEN HE WILL WORK HARDER TO GET US TO THAT POINT
> *


HE WILL NEVER PUT MORE ON YOU THEN YOU CAN BEAR ...KEEP THE FAITH...YOU PUT ONE FOOT FORWARD AND HE WILL HANDLE THE REST.........


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 21 2009, 05:19 AM~13344178
> *HE WILL NEVER PUT MORE ON YOU THEN YOU CAN BEAR ...KEEP THE FAITH...YOU PUT ONE FOOT FORWARD AND HE WILL HANDLE THE REST.........
> *


true very true


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 20 2009, 08:48 PM~13341535
> *HE LOVES IT WHEN YOU SAY MATCHLESS IS NAME.
> EDWIN YOU AND EVERYBODY ELSE IS IN MY PRAYERS, KEEP ME ALSO IN YOUR PRAYERS GOD BLESS, JUSTIN
> *


NO PROBLEM JUSTIN, AND NIMSTER YOUR RIGHT WE SHOULD KEEP THIS PAGE ON TOP TO SHOW HOW GOD WORKS. HIS EVERYWHERE AND KNOWS EVERYTHING  OUR JESUS LIVES PRAISE GOD


----------



## REPENTANCE

BROTHERS!! GO SEE "*KNOWING*"!!!

TRUST ME! GOD BLESS!


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR OUR JESUS CHRIST


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 23 2009, 01:06 PM~13363404
> *TTT FOR OUR JESUS CHRIST
> *


x777


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 21 2009, 08:53 PM~13349649
> *BROTHERS!!  GO SEE "KNOWING"!!!
> 
> TRUST ME! GOD BLESS!
> *


  





















GS did his thing with Gods music in the back ground.. he chipped on a dailey. clean car.. And we chatted for a minute. all in all we had a great day at the NC picnic...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 23 2009, 03:21 PM~13364924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS did his thing with Gods music in the back ground.. he chipped on a dailey. clean car.. And we chatted for a minute. all in all we had a great day at the NC picnic...
> *


 :biggrin: Thats DOPE to hear! I cant wait till im lifted to do just the same. Bang nothing but them Christian tunes while jewc'n me ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## 85REGAL

Galatians 2:20 Paul describes the fact that he has been crucified with Christ but he is still alive in the flesh to talk about it. The more we lose ourselves the more we recieve the love, power, grace and mercy of our Lord Jesus. The less we invest in the things we want, the more we are free to live in the peace in knowing that God is enough. To hear His voice and to sense His anointing and presence is truly breathtaking. The amazing thing is He is always willing to give us more of Himself and to fellowship with His children if we just give Him the time and devotion He derserves. 

I have been crucified with Christ, so say hello to the dearly departed. -Json


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 24 2009, 06:19 AM~13371838
> *Galatians 2:20 Paul describes the fact that he has been crucified with Christ but he is still alive in the flesh to talk about it.  The more we lose ourselves the more we recieve the love, power, grace and mercy of our Lord Jesus.  The less we invest in the things we want, the more we are free to live in the peace in knowing that God is enough.  To hear His voice and to sense His anointing and presence is truly breathtaking.  The amazing thing is He is always willing to give us more of Himself and to fellowship with His children if we just give Him the time and devotion He derserves.
> 
> I have been crucified with Christ, so say hello to the dearly departed. -Json
> *


 :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## NIMSTER64

thank everyone that been praying for us. I have not gotten a hold of them. I tried calling all the #'s but no one picks up so I hope all is well.
GOD BLESS


----------



## REPENTANCE

We have alot of praying to do family for a lost guy that has the name "JESUS H. CHRIST" on here; Layitlow.

Obviously taking the time to create that name but refusing the Truth OF Christ and the Word, shows he'e holding alot of hate towards The Creator. But love and hate are side by side in the minds of the unspirutal. He still wants the answers, and 85REGAL and I are trying, but he pushes us away. So we MUST pray for his spirit! All of us!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 25 2009, 07:40 AM~13383471-->
> 
> 
> 
> thank everyone that been praying for us. I have not gotten a hold of them. I tried calling all the #'s but no one picks up so I hope all is well.
> GOD BLESS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 11:10 AM~13385315
> *We have alot of praying to do family for a lost guy that has the name "JESUS H. CHRIST" on here; Layitlow.
> 
> Obviously taking the time to create that name but refusing the Truth OF Christ and the Word, shows he'e holding alot of hate towards The Creator.  But love and hate are side by side in the minds of the unspirutal.  He still wants the answers, and 85REGAL and I are trying, but he pushes us away. So we MUST pray for his spirit! All of us!
> *


 :uh: ( lil) user
I swear some are just attention whores on LIL. On the real I will pray but in truth on the real some folk , I believe need to kick rocks. I know thats awful but that is the man side of me.


On another note I need a circle for my house hold . I have a child that's very posed by Demons . This fool stepped to me and said ( F you!!! ) more then once in front of his mother and my children!!!! it took my little girls looks and all , I had in me not to kick in ( G) mode and go to his black ass... I'm still pissed.. so I ask for you guys to help me out.. I never heard such a disrespectful child in my life and my wife lets him do it... :angry: ( she blocks every thing and every body)


----------



## 85REGAL

Candiman the first thing you have to realize is when you are in a situation like this YOU as the head of the household must make sure you are standing on solid ground with the Lord. From your first comment it looks as if you are still dealing with the old sinful man in your life. The Word of God says that we have to renew our minds daily. The more time you spend with the Lord the more He can give you wisdom concerning the situation. We will pray for you and your house no doubt, but you need to get in the Word more so that old man is not so easy to come out. Prayer and reading the Word of God daily will help you be a better husband and better father. Start with yourself, submit yourself to God and desire to please Him with your life, and grow in his Word and watch how HE works this out for you...May the Lord be with you, strengthen and keep you, give you wisdom, knowledge and understanding in all things, in Jesus name. Amen. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 26 2009, 06:07 AM~13394197
> *Candiman the first thing you have to realize is when you are in a situation like this YOU as the head of the household must make sure you are standing on solid ground with the Lord.  From your first comment it looks as if you are still dealing with the old sinful man in your life.  The Word of God says that we have to renew our minds daily.  The more time you spend with the Lord the more He can give you wisdom concerning the situation.  We will pray for you and your house no doubt, but you need to get in the Word more so that old man is not so easy to come out.  Prayer and reading the Word of God daily will help you be a better husband and better father.  Start with yourself, submit yourself to God and desire to please Him with your life, and grow in his Word and watch how HE works this out for you...May the Lord be with you, strengthen and keep you, give you wisdom, knowledge and understanding in all things, in Jesus name. Amen. :biggrin:
> *


Tru that and I try I really try but its hard when you got a one sided parent ship in the house. ( wife's son) and Ya I always studying the word ... there are 5 Kids in the house and He's the only one my wife lets do this mess. we take him with us and tried but really I wanna give up!!!!! he even bucks up to the preacher and other members in out congregation..

Sad thing is , that's my thing. I'm a mental specialist ( nursing ) in the pediatric ward. I deal with real mental kids all night. and have for 16yrs.. So his mess is just that .. Mess... He doing it because he knows she will make my life hell!!!


----------



## King Daddy

85Regal I agree whole heartedly, it is important to be grounded in the word, but Candimann isnt wrong for saying the truth. Maybe the way he said it, but nonetheless it is the truth. As belivers our job is to imitate Christ and give hope to the hopeless. Faith and reason must have an equal balance in our daily walks. God wants us to have faith in him and his words, but I dont belive he wants us to walk through life with blind faith and super religiuosity.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 21 2009, 10:53 PM~13349649
> *BROTHERS!!  GO SEE "KNOWING"!!!
> 
> TRUST ME! GOD BLESS!
> *


So ruin the ending for us, what happens?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Mar 26 2009, 07:41 AM~13394739-->
> 
> 
> 
> 85Regal I agree whole heartedly, it is important to be grounded in the word, but Candimann isnt wrong for saying the truth. Maybe the way he said it, but nonetheless it is the truth. As belivers our job is to imitate Christ and give hope to the hopeless. Faith and reason must have an equal balance in our daily walks. God wants us to have faith in him and his words, but I dont belive he wants us to walk through life with blind faith and super religiuosity.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Daddy_@Mar 26 2009, 07:42 AM~13394745
> *So ruin the ending for us, what happens?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 26 2009, 06:44 AM~13394098
> *
> :uh: ( lil) user
> I swear some are just attention whores on LIL. On the real I will pray but in truth on the real some folk , I believe need to kick rocks. I know thats awful but that is the man side of me.
> On another note I need a circle for my house hold . I have a child that's very posed by Demons . This fool  stepped to me and said  ( F you!!! ) more then once in front of his mother and my children!!!! it took my little girls looks and all  , I had in me not to kick in ( G) mode and go to his black ass... I'm still pissed.. so I ask for you guys to help me out.. I never heard such a disrespectful child in my life and my wife lets him do it...  :angry:  ( she blocks every thing and every body)
> *


ALWAYS REMEMBER IT TAKES TWO TO FIGHT, DONT STOOP TO HIS LEVEL ,BE FIRM BUT DONT PANIC....IT WILL ALL WORK OUT ,KEEP TEACHING WHATS RIGHT AND WRONG HE HEARS YOU...TRUST ME , KEEP THE FAITH IT ALWAYS WORKS...AND PUTTING SOMEBODY OUT ON THE STREETS IS NOT ALWAYS BAD........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 26 2009, 08:05 AM~13394902
> *ALWAYS REMEMBER IT TAKES TWO TO FIGHT, DONT STOOP TO HIS LEVEL ,BE FIRM BUT DONT PANIC....IT WILL ALL WORK OUT ,KEEP TEACHING WHATS RIGHT AND WRONG HE HEARS YOU...TRUST ME , KEEP THE FAITH IT ALWAYS WORKS...AND PUTTING SOMEBODY OUT ON THE STREETS IS NOT ALWAYS BAD........
> *


I stayed all of 2 days and came back to my dad ( lol). 

But the stuff this new generation , with no men in there lives, says to there care takers is crazy.. The thing is my wife has always treated him like the man of her house and this shits been crazy for 10yrs now. he was thrown out of all his relatives homes and his own dads. so he has no where to go hence we live in the country. i told him plenty times to go kick it out the door. Wife won't let him grow up. he wants to be a man and say that F word to me he needs to kick it. I'll do what my dad did to me. wait to moms gone and lay handz on him.... 


But I have alwasy stated , "We men need to step up" !!!. In faith and raisong our kids ( SONs) . Weman cannot do it!!! A whole lot of BS woul be killed if men would stop tring to whore around , make kids , and do dumb stuff... It's time for the famly unit to be back in place.. Lucky my parents showed me that and my whole famly is like that.. I also try to do Brothers to brothers and other programs. there is just way to many lost Boys that think they are men...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 26 2009, 05:44 AM~13394098
> *
> On another note I need a circle for my house hold . I have a child that's very posed by Demons . This fool  stepped to me and said  ( F you!!! ) more then once in front of his mother and my children!!!! it took my little girls looks and all  , I had in me not to kick in ( G) mode and go to his black ass... I'm still pissed.. so I ask for you guys to help me out.. I never heard such a disrespectful child in my life and my wife lets him do it...  :angry:  ( she blocks every thing and every body)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Booooy i heard that! its HAAAARD being a real dad! :biggrin: My 3 boys aint never went anywhere near that level, but i dont settle for any non since from any of them on any level. I remember my ex used to always try the same thing and get in the way with my diciplinary actions that I was about to deliever to em, but she learned after a while to never do that. Besides the fact the Lord says we are to keep them in their places(kids) , she soon saw the differences(stillll to this daaay!) how they act to her and how they act AROUND me at all. Now they dont respect her or..OR even want to be around her because even kids know, if you dont control them, they feel you dont care for them. They know what a parents love is, because God put it in them. -Its no different than how our spirits wake up when reading the Word. Its already there to be.  

I agree though with the other brothers. Dont fight with her and try to not even go off on her about it. But (you probably already are) have a long talk with her. And another after things are clarified, infront of the child thats trippin out. Cuz ya man... he will keep pulling that mess on you when He/She is safe by the mom. Kids aren't dumb at all, but for some odd reason, mothers always seem to think so. Pray on that!

And dont sleep on it either. Keep pressing it on your wife until it bugs her to no end if she refuses to listen... because kids get set in their ways at the young age of life that goes on till were outta here(dead). Let her know where that could get your kid in life and she needs to be responsible. And if she cant handle that, then to step aside and let you take care of it!
Most women get that, thats why even with us when we was kids, mom would always say "WAIT TILL YO DADDY GET HOME!" And the terror that followed.... LOL and THAT WAS IT! 

-But you pray them demons away man directly. They are there to tear apart your whole family, not just the life of your child. Even if you girl doesn't get it(for how ever long it takes) thats not whats most important. The thing is God appointed you man of your household and the Lord is the head of it. And the Lord tells you to handle you business and your responsible for it over & before anyone else. So im not trying to say if your wife just wont agree that it dont matter...AT ALL.. BUT :biggrin: again, your the man & you know the outcome if you dont act.

--Sorry if this was too long. Were prayin for you brotha!
God bless


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 26 2009, 07:46 AM~13394785
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


You see it candimann?

If so, COOL HUH! Threw all dem non-believers off! haha! Somethin new and purposeful for that booty! :biggrin: 

Funny thing is, with all the reviews on it that were still ok by non-believers... took it all wrong! I like how the director handled it. It was great.


SORRY FAM, I DONT SPOIL MOVIES! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

OH MAN WHERE DO I START? SADNESS SADDNESS


----------



## NIMSTER64

I NEED EVERYONES PRAYER GOD ALL MIGHTY PLEASE HEAR MY PRAYER. DIOSITO PADRE JESUS EN TU NOMBRE YO HORO PADRE TEN PEDIA EN MI OH JESUS PERDON A ME POR TODAS MIS CULPAS Y MI PERSONA. PORFAVOR NO CULPES MIS SERES QUERIDOS POR LO QUE YO E ECHO EN MI DESGRESIADA VIDA. YO VIVO POR TI JESUS PERDONAME. TU ERES MI VIDA. YOU ARE IN MY HEART FORGIVE ME LORD.I SURRENDER I NEED YOUR HELP OH LORD. GUIDE ME LORD. I AM NOT ASHAME OF YOU LORD. I AM EVERYWHERE. SOMETIMES A BIT TIPSY BUT I AM THERE AND WILL ALWAYS BE HERE AS LONG AS YOU KEEP ME HERE.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 26 2009, 02:18 PM~13398249
> *You see it candimann?
> 
> If so, COOL HUH!  Threw all dem non-believers off! haha!  Somethin new and purposeful for that booty! :biggrin:
> 
> Funny thing is, with all the reviews on it that were still ok by non-believers... took it all wrong!    I like how the director handled it.  It was great.
> SORRY FAM, I DONT SPOIL MOVIES!  :biggrin:
> *


Not yet but the reveiws are good and our church is working on making a movie night.( The Buzz in our circle )

But every movie thats about something get those reveiws.. hence I never listen to them and go or rent on my own... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 28 2009, 11:13 PM~13420852
> *OH MAN WHERE DO I START? SADNESS SADDNESS
> *


I'll talk you up , during Alter call this morning.....


----------



## NIMSTER64

WELL FELLAS HERES THE STORY. I FOUND OUT THAT MY OLDEST THE ONE THAT LIVES IN ARIZONA ENDED UP IN THE MENTAL HOSPITAL. THEY ARE RUNNING TEST ON HER STILL. SHE IS SEVERLY BI POLAR BOARDELINE SCISOFENIC (SP).SO PLEASE KEEP US IN YOUR PRAYERS MY BROTHERS.


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 29 2009, 07:12 PM~13425309
> *WELL FELLAS HERES THE STORY. I FOUND OUT THAT MY OLDEST THE ONE THAT LIVES IN ARIZONA ENDED UP IN THE MENTAL HOSPITAL. THEY ARE RUNNING TEST ON HER STILL. SHE IS SEVERLY BI POLAR BOARDELINE SCISOFENIC (SP).SO PLEASE KEEP US IN YOUR PRAYERS MY BROTHERS.
> *


YOU GOT IT BRO. LORD TOUCH THAT FAMILY THAT THEY MAY COME OUT OF THESE TRYING DAYS...LET THEM KNOW THAT YOU ARE IN CHARGE AND YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING...FIX THAT MIND IN THE WAY THAT YOU KNOW HOW AND LET ALL WHOSE CONCERNED KNOW THAT EVERYTHING IS ALRIGHT.....AMEN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 30 2009, 04:20 PM~13434963
> *YOU GOT IT BRO.  LORD TOUCH THAT FAMILY THAT THEY MAY COME OUT OF THESE TRYING DAYS...LET THEM KNOW THAT YOU ARE IN CHARGE AND YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING...FIX THAT MIND IN THE WAY THAT YOU KNOW HOW AND LET ALL WHOSE CONCERNED KNOW THAT EVERYTHING IS ALRIGHT.....AMEN
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

HEY DO ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW OF ANY CHRISTAN CLUBS IN NORTHERN CALI IF SO CAN U TELL ME WHO THEY ARE I WOULD APPRICIATE IT GOD BLESS U ALL


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64_@Mar 30 2009, 06:52 PM~13436515
> *HEY DO ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW OF ANY CHRISTAN CLUBS IN NORTHERN CALI IF SO CAN U TELL ME WHO THEY ARE I WOULD APPRICIATE IT GOD BLESS U ALL
> *


REPENTANCE C.C. BROTHA! SALINAS TO BE EXACT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: IF YOU WANT THE PRESIDENTS CONTACT INFO, I'D BE GLAD TO PASS IT, AND HE'D BE BLESSED TO HEAR FROM ANOTHER BROTHER TRYING TO KEEP IT HOLY ONLY! :biggrin: 

GOD BLESS
-OTIS


----------



## King Daddy

ttt


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Wanted to let all my Christian brothers know that I was invited on the radio station REACH FM - reachfm.org 
I will be talking about the differences between car clubs and gangs. I would like to mention a few Christian car clubs so pm me the name of your club... I also will let you know when it will be broadcast so you can listen in!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Apr 2 2009, 12:26 PM~13465813
> *Wanted to let all my Christian brothers know that I was invited on the radio station REACH FM - reachfm.org
> I will be talking about the differences between car clubs and gangs. I would like to mention a few Christian car clubs so pm me the name of your club... I also will let you know when it will be broadcast so you can listen in!!
> *


SENT :angel: :angel:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 30 2009, 06:49 PM~13437242
> *REPENTANCE C.C. BROTHA! SALINAS TO BE EXACT!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:    IF YOU WANT THE PRESIDENTS CONTACT INFO, I'D BE GLAD TO PASS IT, AND HE'D BE BLESSED TO HEAR FROM ANOTHER BROTHER TRYING TO KEEP IT HOLY ONLY! :biggrin:
> 
> GOD BLESS
> -OTIS
> *


THANK YOU BROTHA I WOULD APPRECIATE THAT JUST PM ME WITH THE INFO GOD BLESS


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT KEEP THE FAITH BROTHERS


----------



## 65ragrider

sup brothers God bless you all,i almost lost my job this week i knew my father never lets me down,i got my job back,there is nothing in this world more beutiful than to have jesus next to you at all times.never stop loving God cuz your life will be miserable


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 3 2009, 03:50 PM~13477150
> *sup brothers God bless you all,i almost lost my job this week i knew my father never lets me down,i got my job back,there is nothing in this world more beutiful than to have jesus next to you at all times.never stop loving God cuz your life will be miserable
> *


AAAAAAAAAMEN


----------



## El Duez

Mods please delete this topic. :|


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 3 2009, 03:46 PM~13477583
> *Nim please delete this post. :| I'm lost and need help....
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

anyways... WUSSUP BROTHAZ!? :cheesy: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 3 2009, 04:46 PM~13477583
> *Mods please delete this topic. :|
> *


YO WHOS HATING....FREE WORLD, MANY OTHER PLACES FOR U TO GET FEEDBACK...NOT HERE MOVE ON, GOD BLESS U


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 3 2009, 06:51 PM~13478003
> *anyways... WUSSUP BROTHAZ!?  :cheesy:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Just waitin for a release date for your vid.


----------



## El Duez

Religious people are. :loco:


----------



## El Duez




----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 4 2009, 01:12 PM~13483327
> *Religious people are.  :loco:
> *


THATS OKAY HOMIE U WILL LEARN TO CALL ON HIS NAME ,LETS JUST HOPE ITS NOT TO LATE ?????????????????????? AMEN!


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 3 2009, 02:50 PM~13477150
> *sup brothers God bless you all,i almost lost my job this week i knew my father never lets me down,i got my job back,there is nothing in this world more beutiful than to have jesus next to you at all times.never stop loving God cuz your life will be miserable
> *


THATS THE FATHER SHOWING FAVOR ON U THROUGH HIS LOVE ,MERCY & GRACE ,REMEMBER U MIGHT SEE 1 SHADOW WHEN STANDING IN THE SUN THATS YOURS BUT HES ALWAYS WALKING WITH U ,GOD BLESS U & YOURS.


----------



## El Duez

Just trying to help you guys. Hope some of you see the truth. The earth is not 6000 years old. God did not created it in 6 days and chill on sunday. The sun does not revolve around the earth. etc.....


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 3 2009, 08:47 PM~13479505
> *Just waitin for a release date for your vid.
> *


as SOON as i get permission on some music, thats when i can drop it bro. gotta respect them copyrights


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Apr 4 2009, 01:58 PM~13483484
> *THATS OKAY HOMIE U WILL LEARN TO CALL ON HIS NAME ,LETS JUST HOPE ITS NOT TO LATE ?????????????????????? AMEN!
> *


4real....


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 4 2009, 01:12 PM~13483327
> *Religious people are.  :loco:
> *


Actually your right. But you got Christianity mixed up. Being a Christian isn't joining and following a group of people just to be part of something and having a falsehood to represent. Thats all the rest of them that have always attempted to copy what they didn't believe/understand in order to create some form of control over people.
-Being a Christian is about having personal relationship with God directly by access through His son Jesus. Its not a religion or a cult. We are brought together appearing so because its what God said we are to do being a family.

You cant knock or disprove what you don't know about. Read(The Holy Bible) before you speak about it. Don't go with the flow of ignorance.
God Bless.. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 4 2009, 02:46 PM~13483662
> *Actually your right. But you got Christianity mixed up. Being a Christian isn't joining  and following a group of people just to be part of something and having a falsehood to represent.  Thats all the rest of them that have always attempted to copy what they didn't believe/understand in order to create some form of control over people.
> -Being a Christian is about having  personal relationship with God directly by access through His son Jesus.      Its not a religion or a cult.  We are brought together appearing so because its what God said we are to do being a family.
> 
> You cant knock or disprove what you don't know about. Read(The Holy Bible) before you speak about it. Don't go with the flow of ignorance.
> God Bless.. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


I TOO WAS LOST BUT NOW I AM FOUND, AMEN.


----------



## NIMSTER64

THE DEVIL IS HARD AT WORK MY BROTHERS. POINT PROVEN.ITS BEST TO PRAY FOR HIM BEFORE REPLING TO ANY OF HIS POST. GOD REPENT THE DEVIL. LORD HE HAS NO STRENGHTH IN THIS TOP. LORD HE IS HERE FOR A REASON GOD,I PRAY HE FINDS THE ANSWER TO HIS QUESTIONS LORD.I PRAY THAT THIS TOPIC WILL OPEN HIS HEART GOD BE WITH HIM LORD HE NEEDS YOUR GUIDENCE AS WELL AS ALL OF US OH LORD IN JESUS NAME I PRAY AMEN


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Apr 4 2009, 02:58 PM~13483484
> *THATS OKAY HOMIE U WILL LEARN TO CALL ON HIS NAME ,LETS JUST HOPE ITS NOT TO LATE ?????????????????????? AMEN!
> *


IT IS NEVER TO LATE. UNLESS YOUR DEAD AND DID NOT EXCEPT JESUS INTO YOUR HEART AS OUR SAVIOR,AND EXCEPT THAT HE DIDED ON THE CROSS FOR EACH OF OUR SINS. IT IS NEVER TO LATE. REPENT AND ASK FOR FORGIVENESS.


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Apr 4 2009, 09:20 PM~13485385
> *I TOO WAS LOST BUT NOW I AM FOUND, AMEN.
> *


X2 I used to read the bible.


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 4 2009, 09:31 PM~13485447
> *THE DEVIL IS HARD AT WORK MY BROTHERS. POINT PROVEN.ITS BEST TO PRAY FOR HIM BEFORE REPLING TO ANY OF HIS POST. GOD REPENT THE DEVIL. LORD HE HAS NO STRENGHTH IN THIS TOP. LORD HE IS HERE FOR A REASON GOD,I PRAY HE FINDS THE ANSWER TO HIS QUESTIONS LORD.I PRAY THAT THIS TOPIC WILL OPEN HIS HEART GOD BE WITH HIM LORD HE NEEDS YOUR GUIDENCE AS WELL AS ALL OF US OH LORD IN JESUS NAME I PRAY AMEN
> *


 :loco: Your talking to a fictional character in a book.


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 4 2009, 10:10 PM~13485669
> *:loco:  Your talking to a fictional character in a book.
> *


SAD...............


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 4 2009, 10:10 PM~13485669
> *:loco:  Your talking to a fictional character in a book.
> *


AT LEAST i HAVE SOMETHING TO LOOK FOWARD TO WHEN I DIE :biggrin: 
GOD BLESS


----------



## King61




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wave:


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 5 2009, 07:44 AM~13487376
> *AT LEAST i HAVE SOMETHING TO LOOK FOWARD TO WHEN I DIE :biggrin:
> GOD BLESS
> *


See thats the sad part, your thinking there's something after you die. This isn't just the good part its the only part. When you die your turn is over. 

Religion leads people to make decisions based on make believe. 

When you die, your family will drive you down the street and lower you into a hole where your body will decompose back into the elements that it's made of.


----------



## arts66




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 5 2009, 11:51 AM~13488432
> *See thats the sad part, your thinking there's something after you die. This isn't just the good part its the only part. When you die your turn is over.
> 
> Religion leads people to make decisions based on make believe.
> 
> When you die, your family will drive you down the street and lower you into a hole where your body will decompose back into the elements that it's made of.
> *


yes my body will decompose but my spirit will live in heaven for eternity


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Apr 5 2009, 12:38 PM~13488649
> *
> *


 :biggrin: looking good. but you almost fell twice :biggrin: I used to do the samething. LOL I would kick higher then my head LOL>


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Apr 5 2009, 11:38 AM~13488649
> *
> *


The higher you kick your foot the better it will hop... :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 4 2009, 09:09 PM~13485663
> *X2 I used to read the bible.
> *


You weren't reading it right. Without the Holy Spirit, it Is "Just a book". God didn't create you to please you or give you what you wanted. OR what you wanted to know.
You cant pick up the Bible with arrogance opening it only to seek answers for your self.
Without seeking His face, personality & heart.... you wont gain anything. No matter how much you read. God's not a "thing". He's a person.

-Try reading it again. And not some twisted up version either. Grab the King James version, and before you start reading... ask for forgiveness for the life you've been living opposed to Him and ask Him to come into your heart and show you the truth.

No more complaints from you until you do that. Because until you do, you are only wasting Your Own time not giving YOURSELF a chance.

Again.. you need to learn about what your trying to disprove before attempting to knock it. Ignorance is not a disease, its a choice.

God Bless by the name of King Jesus of Nazereth :angel: :angel:


----------



## King Daddy

I saw The Knowing at the late show with my wife last night. Intrest movie, i like the concept. I am scientifically minded, but above all I live by faith. I keep an open mind and see my self not as a religios person but as a spiritual person. Religion can become binding and blinding to the truth. If you chose the salvation through Christ it is a gift some people will not accept it and some will. Christ of history brought hope to people who were lost and offers the same gospel today. The Christ of my faith is the hope of glory, but it is wrong for me to tell some one who belives that Mohammed is the true prohet of God that they are going to go to hell. For hundreds of years before the prohecy of Isreal becoming a nation came to fruition the Muslims and Isrealies lived in peace. But just as Christ knew he had to die for our salvationt, this division had to come. We must use discernment when speaking to people and always be sensitive to the spirit. The way we act on this topic toward each other we must act everywhere we go toward everyone, especially the unchurched.


----------



## King61




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 5 2009, 08:42 PM~13491996
> *You weren't reading it right. Without the Holy Spirit, it Is "Just a book".    God didn't create you to please you or give you what you wanted. OR what you wanted to know.
> You cant pick up the Bible with arrogance opening it only to seek answers for your self.
> Without seeking His face, personality & heart.... you wont gain anything. No matter how much you read.    God's not a "thing". He's a person.
> 
> -Try reading it again. And not some twisted up version either. Grab the King James version, and before you start reading... ask for forgiveness for the life you've been living opposed to Him and ask Him to come into your heart and show you the truth.
> 
> No more complaints from you until you do that. Because until you do, you are only wasting Your Own time not giving YOURSELF a chance.
> 
> Again.. you need to learn about what your trying to disprove before attempting to knock it.  Ignorance is not a disease, its a choice.
> 
> God Bless by the name of King Jesus of Nazereth :angel:  :angel:
> *





> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Apr 5 2009, 09:02 PM~13492206-->
> 
> 
> 
> I saw The Knowing at the late show with my wife last night. Intrest movie, i like the concept. I am scientifically minded, but above all I live by faith. I keep an open mind and see my self not as a religios person but as a spiritual person. Religion can become binding and blinding to the truth. If you chose the salvation through Christ it is a gift some people will not accept it and some will.  Christ of history brought hope to people who were lost and offers the same gospel today. The Christ of my faith is the hope of glory, but it is wrong for me to tell some one who belives that Mohammed is the true prohet of God that they are going to go to hell. For hundreds of years before the prohecy of Isreal becoming a nation came to fruition the Muslims and Isrealies lived in peace. But just as Christ knew he had to die for our salvationt, this division had to come. We must use discernment when speaking to people and always be sensitive to the spirit. The way we act on this topic toward each other we must act everywhere we go toward everyone, especially the unchurched.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Apr 9 2009, 07:05 AM~13526151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Happy Easter from LILz stay at home dad!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

praise our LORD.. He has risen...


----------



## ClassicPlayer




----------



## REPENTANCE

HAPPY RESURRECTION DAY FAMILY!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 4 2009, 01:12 PM~13483327
> *Religious people are.  :loco:
> *


BRO at of all the topics on litlow you happen to be on this topic for a reason God has something special for you,dip in your heart you know you need him,is not you reading all this religiuos non sense like you say is the holly spirit calling you,and if my father started something with you he will finish it,sooner or later you will fall to his feet and ask him for forgiveness,we love you in the name of Jesus,amen.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2009, 11:22 PM~13558568
> *BRO at of all the topics on litlow you happen to be on this topic for a reason God has something special for you,dip in your heart you know you need him,is not you reading all this religiuos non sense like you say is the holly spirit calling you,and if my father started something with you he will finish it,sooner or later you will fall to his feet and ask him for forgiveness,we love you in the name of Jesus,amen.
> *


churc !!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 9 2009, 09:05 AM~13526151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 13 2009, 12:22 AM~13558568
> *BRO at of all the topics on litlow you happen to be on this topic for a reason God has something special for you,dip in your heart you know you need him,is not you reading all this religiuos non sense like you say is the holly spirit calling you,and if my father started something with you he will finish it,sooner or later you will fall to his feet and ask him for forgiveness,we love you in the name of Jesus,amen.
> *


Just trying to help you guys out. Stop having "faith" and look at whats real. I dont understand how an adult can think anything in the bible is real.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 13 2009, 09:54 AM~13560211
> *Just trying to help you guys out. Stop having "faith" and look at whats real. I dont understand how an adult can think anything in the bible is real.
> *


what makes your heart beat? what makes you blood flow?what makes your heart beat?well we ain't disrespecting you in anyway so if you have your doubts find a church near you and go inside and speak with the pastor. He can answer all you questions. God Bless.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 13 2009, 10:54 AM~13560211
> *Just trying to help you guys out. Stop having "faith" and look at whats real. I dont understand how an adult can think anything in the bible is real.
> *


Christianity is the largest religion in the world and the Bible is the best selling book in the worlds history. We all cant be wrong and it would be pointless to believe in a God if we didnt know for sure that hes real; but we do know, thats why it is a joy to serve him.


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 13 2009, 09:57 AM~13560239
> *what makes your heart beat? what makes you blood flow?what makes your heart beat?well we ain't disrespecting you in anyway so if you have your doubts find a church near you and go inside and speak with the pastor. He can answer all you questions. God Bless.
> *


If I wanted to know what makes my heart beat I would ask a surgeon not a pastor.


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 13 2009, 10:10 AM~13560351
> *Christianity is the largest religion in the world and the Bible is the best selling book in the worlds history. We all cant be wrong and it would be pointless to believe in a God if we didnt know for sure that hes real; but we do know, thats why it is a joy to serve him.
> *


In March 1616, in connection with the Galileo affair, the Roman Catholic Church's Congregation of the Index issued a decree suspending De revolutionibus until it could be "corrected," on the grounds that the supposedly Pythagorean doctrine[31] that the Earth moves and the Sun doesn't was "false and altogether opposed to Holy Scripture

Still think the sun goes around the Earth?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 13 2009, 10:12 AM~13560371
> *If I wanted to know what makes my heart beat I would ask a surgeon not a pastor.
> *


I am not here to argue. have a good life.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 13 2009, 11:23 AM~13560466
> *In March 1616, in connection with the Galileo affair, the Roman Catholic Church's Congregation of the Index issued a decree suspending De revolutionibus until it could be "corrected," on the grounds that the supposedly Pythagorean doctrine[31] that the Earth moves and the Sun doesn't was "false and altogether opposed to Holy Scripture
> 
> Still think the sun goes around the Earth?
> *


I never did. something cant come from nothing. everything you see has been created. if something has been created then it has to have a creator, that creator is God. you cant knock God until you try him, and reading the bible a long time ago is not enough. if you really want to find someone who you cant see you have to go by faith and search with all your heart. God is at your door all you have to do is open up and let him in. forsake pride, foolishness, and open up your heart to the Supreme Being and you will see.


----------



## HacksawJimDuggan

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 13 2009, 08:54 AM~13560211
> *Just trying to help you guys out. Stop having "faith" and look at whats real. I dont understand how an adult can think anything in the bible is real.
> *


"The path of the righteous man is beset up on the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men."

Yup...sounds like fiction to me. :uh:


----------



## King Daddy

The "organized church" was never a goal for Christ, who was a Jew and practiced Judeism. He like others set a way for us to live. Many scriptures of living, like the afforementioned, are found in different texts with the same peaceful doctrine. Galileo was a spiritual person and used the sun to represent the God and how all revovled around him.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 13 2009, 08:54 AM~13560211
> *Just trying to help you guys out. Stop having "faith" and look at whats real. I dont understand how an adult can think anything in the bible is real.
> *


look around you look at how nature works,trees that clean air so you can have clean oxigen,all this was perfectly design,a human body,and many other things,the bible can never and will never be proven wrong,even do many try already,trust me is alot better to be with him than against him ,look at your self in a mirrow and say from the bottom of your heart that God dosent exist,without feeling anything,


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 13 2009, 12:56 PM~13561202
> *The "organized church" was never a goal for Christ, who was a Jew and practiced Judeism. He like others set a way for us to live. Many scriptures of living, like the afforementioned, are found in different texts with the same peaceful doctrine. Galileo was a spiritual person and used the sun to represent the God and how all revovled around him.
> *


apparently you havent read any of the new testament. Jesus himself says to peter"upon this rock i will build my church" the early apostles were responsible for setting up churches. in the new testament the church is called the "body" which represents Christ. In Revelations Jesus talks to the angels of various churches. find a good church and get connected.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 13 2009, 11:19 AM~13561356
> *apparently you havent read any of the new testament. Jesus himself says to peter"upon this rock i will build my church" the early apostles were responsible for setting up churches. in the new testament the church is called the "body" which represents Christ. In Revelations Jesus talks to the angels of various churches. find a good church and get connected.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy

GS2 notice the emphisis on the "organized church", I have been a devote beleiver for more years then you have been able to drive. What Elduez was using as a reference was documantations started by a group of people lookng to monopolize on a belief and impose it on people. Not only do I read my bible ademently I am a student of histories as well. Talk to a good theologion and the ROCK is himself and the CHURCH is the belivers who follow his ideology. Don't take the bible as literal as King James forced people too, get a good original Hebrew text and dechiper it. The church are the people. As far as you ASSUMING i dont attend church you are wrong. It is those kind of assumptions and implications you claim that get you in trouble on off topic and hated by your peers here on LIL. When you are ready for a good grownup conversation then you can pm me.


----------



## King Daddy

If belivers start trying to have doctrinal arguments with each oher then EL Duez and the like have accomplished their goal. As you grow in Christ you will learn alot about what Christ did, not what men did. We are called to bring hope not forced oppresion, once agian that was tried and is refered to as the Crusades or Spaish Inqusition, pick one.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Praise God you guy's are still doing what you are called by God Himself to do. But just remember to not get yourselves over worked. These fools, and yes they are fools.... will not see the glory of the Lord when they are not truly seeking Truth. As long as they choose to disrespect God, he wont show them His face.
I think we have all told them already, If they want to see the truth, they have to ask whole heartedly. If they weren't scared of facts and the consequences of what the Bible says, they would have done so already and would not be in here trying so hard, taking up all of their own time, attempting to waver our faith in order to make themselves feel that God truly isn't real so they wont have anything to worry about.
SADLY, they are mistaken.

Calling you guys fools, is not disrespect. Because until you DO truly attempt to find out the truth of the Holy Bible, you ARE only fooling yourselves.

Again! You cannot knock what you dont know about! You dont know, because you dont seek! You live by the status quo of life, which is to be ignorant and only gain "knowledge" from TV.
THats not something you can try to say isn't true to any of us in here, because of the fact everyone of us that live backing God's words till death... came from where you choose to keep your lives at a stand still today.

God Bless everyone entering this room.
-Haters(carriers of anti-Christ spirit), stop wasting your lives. Cry out to God NOW. He Will answer you!


----------



## King Daddy

Thank you Otis, you are right on brother.


----------



## REPENTANCE

There is NO theory involved with GOD. Never ask a theologian anything God. Theory which is ALL lack of WISOM BEFORE knowledge(which is ABOVE knowledge), is why there are denominations today &&& multiple religions.
Read the Holy Bible(KJV ONLY) back to front in SPIRIT, NOT theory.
GOD IS NOT HIDING. 

Creation is before science as wisom is before knowledge.
Science is only an AFTER view of everything already done/created. It mimics at best. You cannot learn/gain knowledge without Wisdom to understand. Hints:Theroy ; which creates lies.
Leave it alone.

God Bless in King Yeshua's Holy name, So Be It.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 13 2009, 11:53 AM~13561659
> *Thank you Otis, you are right on brother.
> *


Were all family brother, thank Abba for using us to work together. And lets all pray the spirit of denomination away for it is the divider of the body of the Church. :angel:


----------



## King Daddy

If theologion is mis-leading lets use the term bible student/scholar. Any one who studies something is a disciple of it whatever it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 13 2009, 11:01 AM~13560760
> *I never did. something cant come from nothing. everything you see has been created. if something has been created then it has to have a creator, that creator is God. you cant knock God until you try him, and reading the bible a long time ago is not enough. if you really want to find someone who you cant see you have to go by faith and search with all your heart. God is at your door all you have to do is open up and let him in. forsake pride, foolishness, and open up your heart to the Supreme Being and you will see.
> *


Beginning and ending is an illusion. Nothing actually begins or end it only changes. There was no "creator" because everything always was and always will be, no beginning, no end.

It's the first rule of thermodynamics.

First law
Main article: First law of thermodynamics

Energy can neither be created nor destroyed. It can only change forms.

In any process, the total energy of the universe remains the same.

For a thermodynamic cycle the net heat supplied to the system equals the net work done by the system.

The First Law states that energy cannot be created or destroyed; rather, the amount of energy lost in a steady state process cannot be greater than the amount of energy gained. This is the statement of conservation of energy for a thermodynamic system. It refers to the two ways that a closed system transfers energy to and from its surroundings - by the process of heating (or cooling) and the process of mechanical work. The rate of gain or loss in the stored energy of a system is determined by the rates of these two processes. In open systems, the flow of matter is another energy transfer mechanism, and extra terms must be included in the expression of the first law.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 13 2009, 11:39 AM~13561539
> *GS2 notice the emphisis on the "organized church", I have been a devote beleiver for more years then you have been able to drive. What Elduez was using as a reference was documantations started by a group of people lookng to monopolize on a belief and impose it on people. Not only do I read my bible ademently I am a student of histories as well. Talk to a good theologion and the ROCK is himself and the CHURCH is the belivers who follow his ideology. Don't take the bible as literal as King James forced people too, get a good original Hebrew text and dechiper it. The church are the people. As far as you ASSUMING i dont attend church you are wrong. It is those kind of assumptions and implications you claim that get you in trouble on off topic and hated by your peers here on LIL. When you are ready for a good grownup conversation then you can pm me.
> *


yes brothers Jesus is the ROCK him self,it is very simple to know GOD ask and you should recive,sometimes trying to figure out things lead you the wrong way,we are just man if we could figure out God he wouldnt be God.


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 13 2009, 11:56 AM~13561202
> *The "organized church" was never a goal for Christ, who was a Jew and practiced Judeism. He like others set a way for us to live. Many scriptures of living, like the afforementioned, are found in different texts with the same peaceful doctrine. Galileo was a spiritual person and used the sun to represent the God and how all revovled around him.
> *


Galileo was imprisoned for life by christians because he proved that the sun was the center of our solar system. It was actually pretty obvious but people were so stuck on their religious beliefs that the idea that the earth was not the center of the universe seemed impossible.


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 13 2009, 02:50 PM~13562890
> *yes brothers Jesus is the ROCK him self,it is very simple to know GOD ask and you should recive,sometimes trying to figure out things lead you the wrong way,we are just man if we could figure out God he wouldnt be God.
> *


Blind faith is the worst concept ever conceived. Ask questions, show doubt. If it's the truth you wont have to have faith in it.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 13 2009, 01:39 PM~13561539
> *GS2 notice the emphisis on the "organized church", I have been a devote beleiver for more years then you have been able to drive. What Elduez was using as a reference was documantations started by a group of people lookng to monopolize on a belief and impose it on people. Not only do I read my bible ademently I am a student of histories as well. Talk to a good theologion and the ROCK is himself and the CHURCH is the belivers who follow his ideology. Don't take the bible as literal as King James forced people too, get a good original Hebrew text and dechiper it. The church are the people. As far as you ASSUMING i dont attend church you are wrong. It is those kind of assumptions and implications you claim that get you in trouble on off topic and hated by your peers here on LIL. When you are ready for a good grownup conversation then you can pm me.
> *


you need to make it more clear when you speak. we have to have organized churches for people to gather in, not everybody can meet in someones home. anyone who lives Godly in Jesus Christ will suffer persecution, how much persecution are you facing? and that last remark shows that you need spiritual maturity. i'm done.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 13 2009, 03:55 PM~13562951
> *Blind faith is the worst concept ever conceived. Ask questions, show doubt. If it's the truth you wont have to have faith in it.
> *


check this out. the bible which was written 2000 to 3000 years ago tells in scripture what science thought was otherwise. basically the bible is before its time

The earth is a sphere (Isaiah 40:22). past science says that the earth was a flat disk. now they say that the earth is a sphere

http://www.livingwaters.com/witnessingtool...sthebible.shtml


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 13 2009, 10:12 AM~13560371
> *If I wanted to know what makes my heart beat I would ask a surgeon not a pastor.
> *


 YOUR ANSWERS WRONG, JESUS HAS YOUR HEART PUMPING NOT A SURGEON.


----------



## King Daddy

You are correct El Duez, Galilleo was persecuted for his belifs but never lost his own faith. Charles Darwin did not publish his book until some one else who wrote the same theory before him published his for fear of the church retalating for his disruption. One the other hand you are also on this topic trying to convince people what they ALREADY know to be TRUE is different. Galilleo and Darwin and Newton were not trying to disprove God, nor was Karl Marx trying to saw away with religion. The have open mindas and open hearts that gave way to advances in physics, and science. Your effort is noted but you cannot tell me or any of the other Christians on this sight we are wrong, just as you cant go on to the Muslim topic and tell them they are wrong. The creator of all things, even your precious energy, knows all things and wnats to share his good news. Look at the link God Son2 posted about the bibles view of the world.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 13 2009, 05:52 PM~13563987
> *You are correct El Duez, Galilleo was persecuted for his belifs but never lost his own faith. Charles Darwin did not publish his book until some one else who wrote the same theory before him published his for fear of the church retalating for his disruption. One the other hand you are also on this topic trying to convince people what they ALREADY know to be TRUE is different. Galilleo and Darwin and Newton were not trying to disprove God, nor was Karl Marx trying to saw away with religion. The have open mindas and open hearts that gave way to advances in physics, and science. Your effort is noted but you cannot tell me or any of the other Christians on this sight we are wrong, just as you cant go on to the Muslim topic and tell them they are wrong. The creator of all things, even your precious energy, knows all things and wnats to share his good news. Look at the link God Son2 posted about the bibles view of the world.
> *


do you thing islam is a way to get to Jehovah?


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 13 2009, 03:39 PM~13563356
> *check this out. the bible which was written 2000 to 3000 years ago tells in scripture what science thought was otherwise. basically the bible is before its time
> 
> The earth is a sphere (Isaiah 40:22).  past science says that the earth was a flat disk. now they say that the earth is a sphere
> 
> http://www.livingwaters.com/witnessingtool...sthebible.shtml
> *


The earth is a sphere (Isaiah 40:22).
He sits enthroned above the circle of the earth,
and its people are like grasshoppers.
He stretches out the heavens like a canopy,
and spreads them out like a tent to live in.
^^Circles are flat, spheres are not.

Innumerable stars (Jeremiah 33:22).
I will make the descendants of David my servant and the Levites who minister before me as countless as the stars of the sky and as measureless as the sand on the seashore
^^ Science does account for the stars and how much sand on the seashore. 

When dealing with disease, hands should be washed under running water (Leviticus 15:13).
When a man is cleansed from his discharge, he is to count off seven days for his ceremonial cleansing; he must wash his clothes and bathe himself with fresh water, and he will be clean.
^^Says nothing of running water.

Light moves (Job 38:19,20).
"What is the way to the abode of light?
And where does darkness reside?
20 Can you take them to their places?
Do you know the paths to their dwellings?
^^What, thats like asking where cold lives.

That website is more examples of people trying make religion fit.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 13 2009, 06:24 PM~13564330
> *The earth is a sphere (Isaiah 40:22).
> He sits enthroned above the circle of the earth,
> and its people are like grasshoppers.
> He stretches out the heavens like a canopy,
> and spreads them out like a tent to live in.
> ^^Circles are flat, spheres are not.
> 
> scientist said the earth was flat, bible says circle.
> 
> When dealing with disease, hands should be washed under running water (Leviticus 15:13).
> When a man is cleansed from his discharge, he is to count off seven days for his ceremonial cleansing; he must wash his clothes and bathe himself with fresh water, and he will be clean.
> ^^Says nothing of running water.
> 
> king james version says "running water"
> 
> That website is more examples of people trying make religion fit.
> *


----------



## RICKS84ELCO

TTT MY COMPADRE JUST LET JESUS INTO HIS LIFE AND IN THE LITTLE TIME HE WANT TO HELP ME AND I WANT TO BUT ITS JUST KIND OF ???? NOT WIERD CAUSE OF GOD OR JESUS CHRIST BUT CAUS IM NOT USED TO IT BUT I FELL SO GOOD WHEN HE TALKS TO ME..ADVICE ANY1 IVE BEEN THROUGH ALOT OF B.S AND WOULDNT MIND AND SUPPORT OR REPONSES..THANK U AND GOD BLESS!!!! THANKS COMPA


----------



## mkvelidadon

ANY LOWRIDER PICS!!!???????????


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Apr 13 2009, 08:48 PM~13567191
> *TTT  MY COMPADRE JUST LET JESUS INTO HIS LIFE AND IN THE LITTLE TIME HE WANT TO HELP ME AND I WANT TO BUT ITS JUST KIND OF ???? NOT WIERD CAUSE OF GOD OR JESUS CHRIST BUT CAUS IM NOT USED TO IT BUT I FELL SO GOOD WHEN HE TALKS TO ME..ADVICE ANY1 IVE BEEN THROUGH ALOT OF B.S AND WOULDNT MIND AND SUPPORT OR REPONSES..THANK U AND GOD BLESS!!!! THANKS COMPA
> *


Give jesus a chance remember God don't need you but You need GOD,this world is full of negative stuff that we get use to it everything that is bad for us man is good,sex, drugs,violence,alcohol,war,tv,so when we hear something good like the word of God we feel wird,couse is something positive,God is life not death,so keep listening to your compadre and even if you don't agree with what he says don't judge him,been christian is not been perfect,we sin everyday like everyone else,the diference is that Jesus lives in us,and we try not to live our way but his way


----------



## RICKS84ELCO

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 13 2009, 09:41 PM~13568677
> *Give jesus a chance remember God don't need you but You need GOD,this world is full of negative stuff that we get use to it everything that is bad for us man is good,sex, drugs,violence,alcohol,war,tv,so when we hear something good  like the word of God we feel wird,couse is something positive,God is life not death,so keep listening to your compadre and even if you don't agree with what he says don't judge him,been christian is not been perfect,we sin everyday like everyone else,the diference is that Jesus lives in us,and we try not to live our way but his way
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

JESUS SAID; DO NOT LET YOUR HEARTS BE TROUBLED. TRUST IN GOD,TRUST ALSO IN ME. IN MY FATHER'S HOUSE ARE MANY ROOMS;IF IT WERE NOT SO,I WOULD HAVE TOLD YOU.IAM GOING THEIR TO PREPARE A PLACE FOR YOU.AND IF I GO AND PREPARE A PLACE FOR YOU I WILL COME BACK AND TAKE YOU TO BE WITH ME, THAT YOU ALSO MAY BE WHERE I AM. JOHN 14:1-3


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 13 2009, 11:40 PM~13568663
> *ANY LOWRIDER PICS!!!???????????
> *


yea we own lowriders. Congratts on your new buy. hope the caddy turns out crazy :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 13 2009, 10:40 PM~13568663
> *ANY LOWRIDER PICS!!!???????????
> *


Gangs to Grace CC
Lowriders for Jesus!!


----------



## bribri1

CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS


----------



## bribri1

CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS


----------



## bribri1

CROWN OF LIFE


----------



## bribri1

CROWN OF LIFE


----------



## bribri1

CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS


----------



## bribri1




----------



## NIMSTER64

*SOME OF MY CARS THAT I HAVE OWNED THROUGH GODS BLESSING.*


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

and I am working on a 1964 vert.I have to say I have been blessed by GOD.even though times are tough he is still there for me and my family.


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2009, 06:57 AM~13604093
> *and I am working on a 1964 vert.I have to say I have been blessed by GOD.even though times are tough he is still there for me and my family.
> *



Dang NIMSTER! :cheesy: U must serve a good God! :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow

God is good!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Apr 17 2009, 03:22 PM~13607890
> *God is good!
> *


AMEN!!!!! GOD IS AWSOME :biggrin: HE IS THEE ALMIGHTY, KING OF KINGS


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2009, 07:57 AM~13604093
> *and I am working on a 1964 vert.I have to say I have been blessed by GOD.even though times are tough he is still there for me and my family.
> *


WHOOOOOOO I GLAD I SERVE THE SAME GOD........


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2009, 08:38 AM~13603997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a guy over owns this car now


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 17 2009, 08:57 PM~13610689
> *a guy over owns this car now
> *


yes he does. corry. I got his vert for the cutty.  I took a major loss on it but GOD is GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Apr 17 2009, 05:00 PM~13608760
> *WHOOOOOOO I GLAD I SERVE THE SAME GOD........
> *


Amen. never doubt him and be faithful to him he will provide as well as take it away.so be ready for this is just material stuff. the best part is yet to come. and I can not wait to get to the place where the streets are of gold :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 17 2009, 01:03 PM~13606693
> *Dang NIMSTER!  :cheesy: U must serve a good God! :biggrin:
> *


WRONG NOT A GOOD GOD. I SERVE THE ONLY GOD ALMIGHTY. THERES ONLY ONE AND HE IS MY FATHER WHO GAVE HIS ONLY SON TO DIE FOR OUR SINS. PRAISE THE LORD


----------



## NIMSTER64

THERES MORE BUT THAT WAS BEFORE DIGITAL CAMERA CAME ABOUT. I AM THANKFUL OF WHAT GOD HAS BLESSED ME WITH.


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 14 2009, 09:00 PM~13580043
> *yea we own lowriders. Congratts on your new buy. hope the caddy turns out crazy :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro I'm guessing alot more members saw the post then the ones who replied lol. :biggrin: Keeping it stock for a while, such a beauty for it's age. All original.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 17 2009, 10:14 PM~13611403
> *Thanks bro I'm guessing alot more members saw the post then the ones who replied lol.  :biggrin: Keeping it stock for a while, such a beauty for it's age. All original.
> *


do what you got to do. just take your time.so where you from?


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2009, 08:34 PM~13611548
> *do what you got to do. just take your time.so where you from?
> *


Orange County, California.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 17 2009, 10:36 PM~13611564
> *Orange County, California.
> *


  you should hook up with one of the guys out there. study the word of God and build your ride while you are at it. I am not sure who would be closest to you.


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2009, 08:39 PM~13611577
> * you should hook up with one of the guys out there. study the word of God and build your ride while you are at it. I am not sure who would be closest to you.
> *


The way it's going I won't have any cash to put into it for a short while. Thanks for the help though homie!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 17 2009, 10:43 PM~13611606
> *The way it's going I won't have any cash to put into it for a short while. Thanks for the help though homie!
> *


  any time.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 17 2009, 09:43 PM~13611606
> *The way it's going I won't have any cash to put into it for a short while. Thanks for the help though homie!
> *


Hey Bro, I'm in the IE, If there is anything I can do PM me..
If you want to roll we are going to the Traditions show in Ontario on Sunday then the Distingushed show right after in Industy. Next Sunday we will be at the Traffic Picnic....


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 17 2009, 11:42 PM~13612019
> *Hey Bro, I'm in the IE, If there is anything I can do call me -1021.
> If you want to roll we are going to the Traditions show in Ontario on Sunday then the Distingushed show right after in Industy.  Next Sunday we will be at the Traffic Picnic....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

RrO5SLLxQXk&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

TO THE TOP FOR JESUS


----------



## goinlow

God has openned doors in my life recently!!! I lost my job, had to move my shop home. My wife never let me get down. Hold on God has a plan and God is great, thats all she kept telling me. I believed and never had a doubt. I`m back to work now and things have turned around for our family. By the grace of God things like this happen. I spread the word to others in my car club. All I can say is God is Great!


----------



## King Daddy

He who finds a wife finds a good thing.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Apr 18 2009, 07:33 AM~13613166
> *God has openned doors in my life recently!!!  I lost my job, had to move my shop home.  My wife never let me get down.  Hold on God has a plan and God is great, thats all she kept telling me.  I believed and never had a doubt.  I`m back to work now and things have turned around for our family.  By the grace of God things like this happen.  I spread the word to others in my car club.  All I can say is God is Great!
> *


HALLELUJAH BROTHER. GOD IS FAITHFUL IF WE WAIT AND TRUST IN HIM. THE BIBLES SAYS " I HAVE NEVER SEEN THE RIGHTEOUS FORSAKEN OR HIS SEED BEGGING BREAD" IF GOD WILL TAKE CARE OF THE BIRD OUTSIDE YOUR WINDOW HE WILL DEFFINATELY TAKE CARE OF US!!!


----------



## El Duez

"It appears to me (whether rightly or wrongly) that direct arguments against christianity and theism produce hardly any effect on the public; and freedom of thought is best promoted by the gradual illumination of men's minds which follows from the advance of science." [Darwin]

"If we believe absurdities, we shall commit atrocities." [Voltaire]

"I cannot imagine a God who rewards and punishes the objects of his creation, whose purposes are modeled after our own -- a God, in short, who is but a reflection of human frailty. Neither can I believe that the individual survives the death of his body, although feeble souls harbor such thoughts through fear or ridiculous egotism." [Einstein]

"Faith means not wanting to know what is true." [Nietzsche]

"I cannot believe in the immortality of the soul.... No, all this talk of an existence for us, as individuals, beyond the grave is wrong. It is born of our tenacity of life – our desire to go on living … our dread of coming to an end." [Edison]

"The Bible is not my book nor Christianity my profession. I could never give assent to the long, complicated statements of Christian dogma." [Lincoln]

"Religion is a byproduct of fear. For much of human history, it may have been a necessary evil, but why was it more evil than necessary? Isn't killing people in the name of God a pretty good definition of insanity?" [Arthur C. Clarke]

"Religions are all alike – founded upon fables and mythologies." [Thomas Jefferson]

"Say what you will about the sweet miracle of unquestioning faith, I consider a capacity for it terrifying and absolutely vile." [Kurt Vonnegut]

"Religion is based . . . mainly on fear . . . fear of the mysterious, fear of defeat, fear of death. Fear is the parent of cruelty, and therefore it is no wonder if cruelty and religion have gone hand in hand. . . . My own view on religion is that of Lucretius. I regard it as a disease born of fear and as a source of untold misery to the human race." [Bertrand Russell]


----------



## goinlow

God`s Son2....... that is exactly same verse we would read before we prayed at night together.... man, God is great!!!!

You guys have a prayer list going on??? I have a club member and childhood friend who is going thru some very difficult times. I have tried to talk to him before but always said its not for me bro! His mother has been borderline for the last 3-4 months. Thru that he has drawn himself to the Lord. We go over(me and my wife) to see his mom at the hospital. We pray together but he is trying. The "enemy" tempts him to go back to the way he was... not good, drugs and alchol
I was hoping if you guys could keep "Daniel" in your prayers he is trying but hasn`t found that trust in God yet that makes it all worth while....
Thanks in advance..... God Bless you all brothers!


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Apr 18 2009, 11:56 AM~13615362
> *God`s Son2....... that is exactly same verse we would read before we prayed at night together....  man,  God is great!!!!
> 
> You guys have a prayer list going on???  I have a club member and childhood friend who is going thru some very difficult times.  I have tried to talk to him before but always said its not for me bro!  His mother has been borderline for the last 3-4 months.  Thru that he has drawn himself to the Lord.  We go over(me and my wife) to see his mom at the hospital.  We pray together but he is trying.  The "enemy" tempts him to go back to the way he was... not good, drugs and alchol
> I was hoping if you guys could keep "Daniel" in your prayers he is trying but hasn`t found that trust in God yet that makes it all worth while....
> Thanks in advance..... God Bless you all brothers!
> *


Daniel is in our prayers!!! 
PUSH :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 18 2009, 09:08 AM~13614212
> *"It appears to me (whether rightly or wrongly) that direct arguments against christianity and theism produce hardly any effect on the public; and freedom of thought is best promoted by the gradual illumination of men's minds which follows from the advance of science." [Darwin]
> 
> "If we believe absurdities, we shall commit atrocities." [Voltaire]
> 
> "I cannot imagine a God who rewards and punishes the objects of his creation, whose purposes are modeled after our own -- a God, in short, who is but a reflection of human frailty. Neither can I believe that the individual survives the death of his body, although feeble souls harbor such thoughts through fear or ridiculous egotism." [Einstein]
> 
> "Faith means not wanting to know what is true." [Nietzsche]
> 
> "I cannot believe in the immortality of the soul.... No, all this talk of an existence for us, as individuals, beyond the grave is wrong. It is born of our tenacity of life – our desire to go on living … our dread of coming to an end." [Edison]
> 
> "The Bible is not my book nor Christianity my profession. I could never give assent to the long, complicated statements of Christian dogma." [Lincoln]
> 
> "Religion is a byproduct of fear. For much of human history, it may have been a necessary evil, but why was it more evil than necessary? Isn't killing people in the name of God a pretty good definition of insanity?" [Arthur C. Clarke]
> 
> "Religions are all alike – founded upon fables and mythologies." [Thomas Jefferson]
> 
> "Say what you will about the sweet miracle of unquestioning faith, I consider a capacity for it terrifying and absolutely vile." [Kurt Vonnegut]
> 
> "Religion is based . . . mainly on fear . . . fear of the mysterious, fear of defeat, fear of death. Fear is the parent of cruelty, and therefore it is no wonder if cruelty and religion have gone hand in hand. . . . My own view on religion is that of Lucretius. I regard it as a disease born of fear and as a source of untold misery to the human race." [Bertrand Russell]
> *


Hey Bro, don't know what your trying to do by continuing to post up negitivity in this post. All your doing is making us pray for you even harder. One day the Lord's going to get through to you and you are going to regret all that you did to bring Him down. I know, I did my share of putting the Lord name in the dirt...
Now I serve Him wholeheartedly!!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 18 2009, 01:26 PM~13615841
> *Hey Bro, don't know what your trying to do by continuing to post up negitivity in this post.  All your doing is making us pray for you even harder.  One day the Lord's going to get through to you and you are going to regret all that you did to bring Him down.  I know, I did my share of putting the Lord name in the dirt...
> Now I serve Him wholeheartedly!!
> *


x2


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 18 2009, 09:08 AM~13614212
> *"It appears to me (whether rightly or wrongly) that direct arguments against christianity and theism produce hardly any effect on the public; and freedom of thought is best promoted by the gradual illumination of men's minds which follows from the advance of science." [Darwin]
> 
> "If we believe absurdities, we shall commit atrocities." [Voltaire]
> 
> "I cannot imagine a God who rewards and punishes the objects of his creation, whose purposes are modeled after our own -- a God, in short, who is but a reflection of human frailty. Neither can I believe that the individual survives the death of his body, although feeble souls harbor such thoughts through fear or ridiculous egotism." [Einstein]
> 
> "Faith means not wanting to know what is true." [Nietzsche]
> 
> "I cannot believe in the immortality of the soul.... No, all this talk of an existence for us, as individuals, beyond the grave is wrong. It is born of our tenacity of life – our desire to go on living … our dread of coming to an end." [Edison]
> 
> "The Bible is not my book nor Christianity my profession. I could never give assent to the long, complicated statements of Christian dogma." [Lincoln]
> 
> "Religion is a byproduct of fear. For much of human history, it may have been a necessary evil, but why was it more evil than necessary? Isn't killing people in the name of God a pretty good definition of insanity?" [Arthur C. Clarke]
> 
> "Religions are all alike – founded upon fables and mythologies." [Thomas Jefferson]
> 
> "Say what you will about the sweet miracle of unquestioning faith, I consider a capacity for it terrifying and absolutely vile." [Kurt Vonnegut]
> 
> "Religion is based . . . mainly on fear . . . fear of the mysterious, fear of defeat, fear of death. Fear is the parent of cruelty, and therefore it is no wonder if cruelty and religion have gone hand in hand. . . . My own view on religion is that of Lucretius. I regard it as a disease born of fear and as a source of untold misery to the human race." [Bertrand Russell]
> *


Pure garbage. You are one of those that will be put flat on your face. [The One True God, Yaweh]

Your quoting humans as though they are above God. Thats plain stupid homie. Stop being dumb, seriously.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2009, 09:03 PM~13611304
> *WRONG NOT A GOOD GOD. I SERVE THE ONLY GOD ALMIGHTY. THERES ONLY ONE AND HE IS MY FATHER WHO GAVE HIS ONLY SON TO DIE FOR OUR SINS. PRAISE THE LORD
> *


A FAT AMEN TO THAT!


----------



## goinlow

thank you and God Bless!


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 18 2009, 05:34 PM~13616725
> *Pure garbage.  You are one of those that will be put flat on your face. [The One True God, Yaweh]
> 
> Your quoting humans as though they are above God. Thats plain stupid homie. Stop being dumb, seriously.
> *


But there is no god. You're dumb for believing a human when he said there was. 

Some more quotes from people that are smarter than those who wrote the bible.

The divinity of Jesus is made a convenient cover for absurdity. - John Adams, US. President

This would be the best of all possible worlds, if there were no religion in it. - John Adams, U.S. President


----------



## servant of christ

*Proverbs 14*</span>
*7Leave the presence of a fool,
for there you do not meet words of knowledge.
8The wisdom of the prudent is to discern his way,
but the folly of fools is deceiving.
9 Fools mock at the guilt offering,
but the upright enjoy acceptance.
10The heart knows its own bitterness,
and no stranger shares its joy.
11 The house of the wicked will be destroyed,
but the tent of the upright will flourish.
<span style=\'color:red\'>12There is a way that seems right to a man,
but its end is the way to death.*


----------



## joelsoto2005

> _Originally posted by A.K.A. JAPAN_@Dec 11 2006, 08:38 AM~6740135
> *good to see some other brothers in christ representing!
> *



X2!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 19 2009, 12:57 AM~13619596
> *But there is no god. You're dumb for believing a human when he said there was.
> 
> Some more quotes from people that are smarter than those who wrote the bible.
> 
> The divinity of Jesus is made a convenient cover for absurdity. - John Adams, US. President
> 
> This would be the best of all possible worlds, if there were no religion in it. - John Adams, U.S. President
> *


how was this world created? how was any living thing created?what someone just fell out from the sky onto the earth out of no where? was some one cruising in a space ship and said lets go toward that big blue ball and see what we find? dude you make no sence.


----------



## NIMSTER64

if you come at me with the big bang theory then how do you know its real? was some one there to document it?evolution. if this were true then where are the fossils to prove it?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Apr 13 2009, 05:52 PM~13563987-->
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct El Duez, Galilleo was persecuted for his belifs but never lost his own faith. Charles Darwin did not publish his book until some one else who wrote the same theory before him published his for fear of the church retalating for his disruption. One the other hand you are also on this topic trying to convince people what they ALREADY know to be TRUE is different. Galilleo and Darwin and Newton were not trying to disprove God, nor was Karl Marx trying to saw away with religion. The have open mindas and open hearts that gave way to advances in physics, and science. Your effort is noted but you cannot tell me or any of the other Christians on this sight we are wrong, just as you cant go on to the Muslim topic and tell them they are wrong. The creator of all things, even your precious energy, knows all things and wnats to share his good news. Look at the link God Son2 posted about the bibles view of the world.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-God's Son2_@Apr 13 2009, 06:05 PM~13564134
> *do you thing islam is a way to get to Jehovah?
> *


?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 19 2009, 01:57 AM~13619596
> *But there is no god. You're dumb for believing a human when he said there was.
> 
> Some more quotes from people that are smarter than those who wrote the bible.
> 
> The divinity of Jesus is made a convenient cover for absurdity. - John Adams, US. President
> 
> This would be the best of all possible worlds, if there were no religion in it. - John Adams, U.S. President
> *


GEORGE WASHINGTON THE FIRST PREZ WAS A CHRISTIAN SO YOUR POINT IS? AMERICA WAS FOUNDED BY PEOPLE WHO WANTED TO SPREAD THE GOSPEL. why do you think that God and the bible is all on our government buildings, money and history. Christians founded America.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 18 2009, 11:57 PM~13619596
> *But there is no god. You're dumb for believing a human when he said there was.
> 
> Some more quotes from people that are smarter than those who wrote the bible.
> 
> The divinity of Jesus is made a convenient cover for absurdity. - John Adams, US. President
> 
> This would be the best of all possible worlds, if there were no religion in it. - John Adams, U.S. President
> *


no desrespect but i hope you call up on john adams name when you're burning in HELL


----------



## King Daddy

Luke 24:30 He TOOK, BLESSED, BROKE, and GAVE. 

Before we were born he tok us, set s apart for his work. Jeremiah 1:5
He blessed us for his work. Jeremih 29:11-13
To lear to be humble we are boken, Never leaving or forsaking us he is with us. Proverbs 1:9
Through all this we are GIVEN to his mercy he has a plan for us. 

Brothers, we have a commision to meet to lift the kingdom. Let us continue to encourage each other just as Christ did for the people. 


GS2 you want to talk, you have my number.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

afternoon brotha's. had a good sermon today..  I see the devil is still butting in..


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 13 2009, 04:05 PM~13564134
> *do you thing islam is a way to get to Jehovah?
> *


:nosad: ISLAM *DO NOT *WORSHIP JEHOVAH,THE ONLY WAY TO JAHOVAH IS THROUGH JESUS ,NOT A RELIGION HOMIE,


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 19 2009, 04:55 PM~13623064
> *:nosad:  ISLAM DO NOT WORSHIP JEHOVAH,THE ONLY WAY TO JAHOVAH IS THROUGH JESUS ,NOT A RELIGION HOMIE,
> *


i know that  i was asking him to seek if he knew the right answer but he never answered me so i guess he doesnt. are you doing alright?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 18 2009, 11:57 PM~13619596
> *But there is no god. You're dumb for believing a human when he said there was.
> 
> Some more quotes from people that are smarter than those who wrote the bible.
> 
> The divinity of Jesus is made a convenient cover for absurdity. - John Adams, US. President
> 
> This would be the best of all possible worlds, if there were no religion in it. - John Adams, U.S. President
> *


Nothing written in the Bible was written for ego aka SOUNDING "SMART".
You have absolutely NO wisdom in you. And the problem is YOU DONT SEARCH IT OUT. All you do is copy other idiots words. Your getting no where fast man.

Quoting people who *lacked* knowledge because they had NO wisdom... does NOT help your attempts to disprove GOD.

You can never sway a true believer, this is because true believers are granted by Christ Jesus the full truth by His spirit, and that NEVER fades away.


Give up and pray already. Your committing suicide to your OWN mind, body and soul.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 19 2009, 11:54 AM~13622197
> *if you come at me with the big bang theory then how do you know its real? was some one there to document it?evolution. if this were true then where are the fossils to prove it?
> *


Big bang theory. An explosion from *A PIECE of a rock*. HOW DID IT GET THERE? 

His battle is to say people are smart and build and create, doctors etc.

So a rock CREATED itSELF, so it could "go bang" just because it FELT like it, and create liquid poop to create us??? SMARTER THAN THE BIBLE YOU SAY?
pitiful

-----------

These arguments are pointless. I told you guys... he knows part of the TRUTH in his OWN heart, he just doesn't want to acknowledge it. He doesn't open a Bible investigate it verses OOOOTHEEEEEEER fools points(of view).



Over all your nonsense, Jesus still loves you cuz your just a baby, so of Course he'll expect you to act and say dumb things Duez, just as he did with every other single person in this room, faithfully going to church, and praying TO GOD IN JESUS NAME EVERY DAY! Join the family boy! Be A MAN! :cheesy: 
GOD BLESS ERR ONE IN HURR!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 19 2009, 03:30 PM~13623234
> *i know that   i was asking him to seek if he knew the right answer but he never answered me so i guess he doesnt. are you doing alright?
> *


YES BRO HOW ARE YOU,THANKS FOR ASKING :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 19 2009, 05:30 PM~13623234
> *i know that   i was asking him to seek if he knew the right answer but he never answered me so i guess he doesnt. are you doing alright?
> *


again with the assumptions, I gave you my number in a PM. But if you like front street my number again is 830-822-3536. You can text me if thats more in your budget.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 19 2009, 04:34 PM~13623248
> *Nothing written in the Bible was written for ego aka SOUNDING "SMART".
> You have absolutely NO wisdom in you. And the problem is YOU DONT SEARCH IT OUT. All you do is copy other idiots words. Your getting no where fast man.
> 
> Quoting people who lacked knowledge because they had NO wisdom... does NOT help your attempts to disprove GOD.
> 
> You can never sway a true believer, this is because true believers are granted by Christ Jesus the full truth by His spirit, and that NEVER fades away.
> Give up and pray already. Your committing suicide to your OWN mind, body and soul.
> *


No disrespect but you are the dumbest person I've ever discussed gods with on an online lowrider forum. You need to grow up. There is no god. <---Nothing you pretend will change that. Santa Clause and the easter bunny are not real either (sorry fellas but blame you parents for not telling you sooner).


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 19 2009, 09:23 PM~13625739
> *CANDIMANN YOU ARE NOT A CHRISTIAN, YOU SIN IN ALMOST EVERYONE OF YOUR POST BY CURSING AND SHOWING NUDE PICTURES AND ALL SORTS OF UNGODLY STUFF. THE BIBLE SAYS TO RUBUKE THOSE WHO SIN OPENLY SO I AM DOING THAT NOW. YOU ARE SO FAR TWISTED ITS UNBELIEVABLE. YOU WILL NOT BE RECIEVED IN HEAVEN WITH OPEN ARMS IF YOU DONT REPENT AND ACCEPT JESUS IN YOUR HEART GENUINALLY. AND YOURE ANNOYING, HOW CAN YOU LOVE YOURSELF?   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh: HYPPOCRITE
> *


Maybe you shouldn't judge him?

I hope none of you guys ever believe in gods this much. For real grow up.

Motivated by religious ideology the bombers believe that God has sent them on a mission. They are motivated primarily by the promise of a happy afterlife and heavenly reward and the threat of heavenly retribution Their rationale is that by blowing themselves up in a crowd of people, they are making themselves martyrs and forging their own gateway to heaven. [7] Many of these individuals are indoctrinated at an early age about the spiritual importance of purifying the world and sacrificing their lives to a holy war. In some cases, radical religious groups use the concepts of benevolence, self-sacrifice, and martyrdom to spread the idea that suicide bombing is a noble and Godly act. [8]


----------



## King Daddy

El Duez, we appreciate the concern for our lives, but Christ is our interceder for our souls.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 19 2009, 10:29 PM~13625784
> *Maybe you shouldn't judge him?
> 
> I hope none of you guys ever believe in gods this much. For real grow up.
> 
> Motivated by religious ideology the bombers believe that God has sent them on a mission. They are motivated primarily by the promise of a happy afterlife and heavenly reward and the threat of heavenly retribution Their rationale is that by blowing themselves up in a crowd of people, they are making themselves martyrs and forging their own gateway to heaven. [7] Many of these individuals are indoctrinated at an early age about the spiritual importance of purifying the world and sacrificing their lives to a holy war. In some cases, radical religious groups use the concepts of benevolence, self-sacrifice, and martyrdom to spread the idea that suicide bombing is a noble and Godly act. [8]
> *


why are you using religous terminology? Jesus said if you judge use righteous judgement john 7:24. what i am doing is ok because he is wrong


----------



## El Duez

Judging others is just something all bible readers do. It's not religious terminology.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 19 2009, 09:47 PM~13625995
> *Judging others is just something all bible readers do. It's not religious terminology.
> *


I don't judge. I leave that to our Lord to do on judgement day. I may coment on things but I am not juding anyone for what I think is wrong.it is just my opinion I am shareing with everyone. so not every bible reader as you put it is judgemental.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 19 2009, 08:23 PM~13625739
> *CANDIMANN YOU ARE NOT A CHRISTIAN, YOU SIN IN ALMOST EVERYONE OF YOUR POST BY CURSING AND SHOWING NUDE PICTURES AND ALL SORTS OF UNGODLY STUFF. THE BIBLE SAYS TO RUBUKE THOSE WHO SIN OPENLY SO I AM DOING THAT NOW. YOU ARE SO FAR TWISTED ITS UNBELIEVABLE. YOU WILL NOT BE RECIEVED IN HEAVEN WITH OPEN ARMS IF YOU DONT REPENT AND ACCEPT JESUS IN YOUR HEART GENUINALLY. AND YOURE ANNOYING, HOW CAN YOU LOVE YOURSELF?   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh: HYPPOCRITE
> *


HE WILL LEARN, GOD WILL NOT BE MOCKED.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 19 2009, 08:24 PM~13625741
> *No disrespect but you are the dumbest person I've ever discussed gods with on an online lowrider forum. You need to grow up. There is no god. <---Nothing you pretend will change that. Santa Clause and the easter bunny are not real either (sorry fellas but blame you parents for not telling you sooner).
> *


WERE NOT DISCUSSING GOD*S*. THATS YOUR OWN ATTEMPT. THIS IS A CHRISTIAN ROOM, NOT A PAGAN. AND NO DISRESPECT, BUT GETTING PISSED AT ME OR ANYONE ELSE BECAUSE YOU COME IN HERE DAY BY DAY GETTING NO WHERE WITH WHATEVER YOU SAY DOESN'T MAKE ANY OF US DUMB, BUT ONLY YOURSELF.

DO YOU HAVE A JOB OR A FAMILY TO LOOK AFTER? BE RESPONSIBLE. THATS THE ONLY REASON YOU OR ANYONE ELSE ATTEMPTS TO CLAIM GOD ISN'T REAL. YET YOU KEEP TALKIN ABOUT GROWING UP. LOL! YOUR STILL THAT LITTLE BOY REFUSING TO GROW UP ON YOUR OWN AND CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY FOR THE ACTIONS OF YOUR OWN LIFE, KNOWING THE CONSEQUENCES THAT ARE BEFORE YOU.

GROW UP. CONFESS YOUR SINS TO YOUR LIVING GOD A REPENT.
AND YES, HE IS YOUR GOD RATHER YOU CLAIM HIM OR NOT, NO DIFFERENT THAN TRYING TO DISCLAIM YOUR FLESHLY FATHER AS BEING OR NOT BEING SO, REGARDLESS OF HOW YOU FEEL OR WHAT YOU THINK.

THINKING YOU ARE POSSIBLE, BUT GOD IS NOT IS THEE DUMBEST THOUGHT ANY MAN COULD EVER IN LIFE COME UP WITH.

RATHER YOU THINK OF ANY OF US DUMB OR THE ONES THAT ARE LOST, ITS QUITE ALRIGHT, WE ALREADY WERE TOLD IN THE WORD OF GOD THIS WOULD HAPPEN, AND ALWAYS WILL. EVEN ONCE YOU ARE SAVED(PRAYERFULLY) THERE WILL ALWAYS BE ANOTHER. AND AS YOU CAN SEE, WE LOVE DOING OR JOB FOR OUR FATHER.

GOD BLESS YOU AND HOPE TO SEE YOU IN HEAVEN, SERIOUSLY. MUCH LOVE.

BTW, THANKS FOR CHECKIN IN EVERYDAY! KEEP COMMING TO THE RIGHT PLACE! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Proverbs 10:11-25

11The mouth of a righteous man is a well of life: but violence covereth the mouth of the wicked.

12*Hatred stirreth up strifes*: but love covereth all sins.

13In the lips of him that hath understanding wisdom is found: but a rod is for the back of him that is void of understanding.

14Wise men lay up knowledge: but the mouth of the foolish is near destruction.

15The rich man's wealth is his strong city: the destruction of the poor is their poverty.

16The labour of the righteous tendeth to life: the fruit of the wicked to sin.

17He is in the way of life that keepeth instruction: but he that refuseth reproof erreth.

18He that hideth hatred with lying lips, and he that uttereth a slander, is a fool.

19In the multitude of words there wanteth not sin: but he that refraineth his lips is wise.

20The tongue of the just is as choice silver: the heart of the wicked is little worth.

21The lips of the righteous feed many: but fools die for want of wisdom.

22The blessing of the LORD, it maketh rich, and he addeth no sorrow with it.

23*It is as sport to a fool to do mischief</span>*: <span style=\'color:red\'>but a man of understanding hath wisdom.

24The fear of the wicked, it shall come upon him: but the desire of the righteous shall be granted.

25As the whirlwind passeth, so is the wicked no more: but the righteous is an everlasting foundation.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2009, 09:03 PM~13611304
> *WRONG NOT A GOOD GOD. I SERVE THE ONLY GOD ALMIGHTY. THERES ONLY ONE AND HE IS MY FATHER WHO GAVE HIS ONLY SON TO DIE FOR OUR SINS. PRAISE THE LORD
> *




:yes: :yes:


----------



## REPENTANCE




----------



## REPENTANCE




----------



## REPENTANCE




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Those that have PDA and black berry , Iphones . there a new free app out..
The Bible app. works great after a battery pull. installed it last week and is pretty accurate.. pastor got a kick out of it when I was readding from my phone... :roflmao: 


Now If I could just stay of LIL during some of those long sermons I might stay out of hell... 

http://www.olivetree.com/resources/free/




> *To all of those who seek (or are seeking to know more about) Jesus Christ and want to read the Bible (Gods plan for your life) for free (online), Mobible provides 4 free versions: World English Bible, King James Version, New International Version, and American Standard Version. There is also a free reading plan "Mobible In A Year", a "Psalm For Today", and a "Search the Bible" link.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 21 2009, 01:02 PM~13643785
> *MY POST SHOULD HAVE NOT BEEN DELETED WITH ALL DUE RESPECT. WHAT IS THIS TOPIC SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT?
> *


You KNOW who had that done! It happened to me also before. I guarantee no one that has always joined this room *for its purpose* went crying to a Mod to have that done.

Not only was that what this room *created* for, its the *purpose* of BLOG sites period.

-Just remember what the Lord said though brother, be joyous at all times, especially at these sorts of times. It only means you are doing your job! :angel: :thumbsup: 

John 15:19
19If ye were of the world, the world would love his own: but because ye are not of the world, but I have chosen you out of the world, therefore the world hateth you.


----------



## goinlow

All praises to the Lord...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 21 2009, 08:49 PM~13648359
> *i agree
> *


----------



## King Daddy

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64

:cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 23 2009, 05:47 AM~13664441
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## King Daddy

Nim congrats on the sale.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 23 2009, 07:02 PM~13670881
> *Nim congrats on the sale.
> *


thanks. God answers prayers. I prayed that the car sell at 10:30 am and the people were suposed to show up at 10 but they showed up at ten thirty and one hour later we were exchanging money for title. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 23 2009, 09:00 PM~13672881
> *thanks. God answers prayers. I prayed that the car sell at 10:30 am and the people were suposed to show up at 10 but they showed up at ten thirty and one hour later we were exchanging money for title. :biggrin:
> *


What sold? The rag?

Hey family, soon im gonna be all over the place,.... hope you got room for a brotha Nim! :biggrin: That goes for the rest of ya'll too!


----------



## REPENTANCE

The main thing i want on camera IS Christian riders. And i would like for everyone of you brothers to give an interview when we meet, representing WHO you are IN Christ, and WHY you chose to live & ride this type of life. The viewers need to see Christ shine through us All over the cars.

Pomo Cali 1st, Seg Texas 2nd, Chitown, ILL 3rd, and so on all the way to the top of NY back down to Florida. -NO spots will be missed.

Amen :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

LORD I GIVE YOU MY HEART, I GIVE YOU MY SOUL, I LIVE FOR LOVING YOU....


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 23 2009, 11:00 PM~13672881
> *thanks. God answers prayers. I prayed that the car sell at 10:30 am and the people were suposed to show up at 10 but they showed up at ten thirty and one hour later we were exchanging money for title. :biggrin:
> *


Amen bro that is a testimony


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 24 2009, 01:57 PM~13679153
> *What sold? The rag?
> 
> Hey family, soon im gonna be all over the place,.... hope you got room for a brotha Nim! :biggrin:     That goes for the rest of ya'll too!
> *


 Yea bro the rag is gone.sad but we needed the feria.
hit me up homie. my place is small but theres always room. we are only using it temporarly cus my house is being built in eternity and there will be alot of room in that one :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 24 2009, 02:03 PM~13679216
> *The main thing i want on camera IS Christian riders. And i would like for everyone of you brothers to give an interview when we meet, representing WHO you are IN Christ, and WHY you chose to live & ride this type of life.    The viewers need to see Christ shine through us All over the cars.
> 
> Pomo Cali 1st, Seg Texas 2nd, Chitown, ILL 3rd, and so on all the way to the top of NY back down to Florida.    -NO spots will be missed.
> 
> Amen :angel:
> *


amen bro. theres not alot of christian riders out here and I am tring my best to stay true.but let me know what date you had in mind. I am going to visit my dad in july he is in florida so july will not work for me


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 25 2009, 07:03 AM~13685166
> *Yea bro the rag is gone.sad but we needed the feria.
> hit me up homie. my place is small but theres always room. we are only using it temporarly cus my house is being built in eternity and there will be alot of room in that one :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 24 2009, 01:03 PM~13679216
> *The main thing i want on camera IS Christian riders. And i would like for everyone of you brothers to give an interview when we meet, representing WHO you are IN Christ, and WHY you chose to live & ride this type of life.    The viewers need to see Christ shine through us All over the cars.
> 
> Pomo Cali 1st, Seg Texas 2nd, Chitown, ILL 3rd, and so on all the way to the top of NY back down to Florida.    -NO spots will be missed.
> 
> Amen :angel:
> *


Nc on the way.. Gods Son and I can show up along with some other ryderz that are not on Lay-it low... I'm pretty shure we can come up with a centural location.... :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

Let us know when O.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

what up fellas.. i need some prayers.. my moms back in the hospital.. she had some surgery done on thursday.. there was 50 % chance of her pulling through.. well with the lords help she pulled through.. the recovery process was gonna be about 50% chance too.. but when i went to see here yesterday its looks like there is now chance of her pulling through this.. the way she looked was terrible.. her body has an infection in her cut and her lungs are filling with fluid..

so i ask for your prayers.. help myself and my family through this diffecult time.. pray that the lord comes down and either takes the suffering away, or takes her up to heaven with him.. i know it sounds wrong but shes been in pain for to many years with her health problems.. its hurts to see her like this..

thanks my Christian fam.. GOD BLESS..


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Apr 27 2009, 10:36 AM~13701991
> *what up fellas.. i need some prayers.. my moms back in the hospital.. she had some surgery done on thursday.. there was 50 % chance of her pulling through.. well with the lords help she pulled through.. the recovery process was gonna be about 50% chance too.. but when i went to see here yesterday its looks like there is now chance of her pulling through this.. the way she looked was terrible.. her body has an infection in her cut and her lungs are filling with fluid..
> 
> so i ask for your prayers.. help myself and my family through this diffecult time..  pray that the lord comes down and either takes the suffering away, or takes her up to heaven with him.. i know it sounds wrong but shes been in pain for to many years with her  health problems.. its hurts to see her like this..
> 
> thanks my Christian fam.. GOD BLESS..
> *


you guys will be in our prayer homie.


----------



## King Daddy

It hurts t o see familia in pain, our prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## EC31

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 25 2009, 07:03 AM~13685166
> *Yea bro the rag is gone.sad but we needed the feria.
> hit me up homie. my place is small but theres always room. we are only using it temporarly cus my house is being built in eternity and there will be alot of room in that one :cheesy:
> *


I like that, to know we got a place for eternity with our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## EC31

Anyone feel they been called to the ministry? How is it going for you or what is it like? I know every believer is called to serve God ,but I'm talking about fulltime. I do whatever I can to serve God, but the feelling to serve and to prepare for fulltime. You know to study the Bible more , pray more, share with the needy more. I feel I need prayer in this area. As the Bible says{ Many are called ,but chosen are few.}


----------



## riden on whitewall

TTT....


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Apr 27 2009, 09:36 AM~13701991
> *what up fellas.. i need some prayers.. my moms back in the hospital.. she had some surgery done on thursday.. there was 50 % chance of her pulling through.. well with the lords help she pulled through.. the recovery process was gonna be about 50% chance too.. but when i went to see here yesterday its looks like there is now chance of her pulling through this.. the way she looked was terrible.. her body has an infection in her cut and her lungs are filling with fluid..
> 
> so i ask for your prayers.. help myself and my family through this diffecult time..  pray that the lord comes down and either takes the suffering away, or takes her up to heaven with him.. i know it sounds wrong but shes been in pain for to many years with her  health problems.. its hurts to see her like this..
> 
> thanks my Christian fam.. GOD BLESS..
> *


That would be 100% healing!! We will pray the Lords will be done, I know it is a hard time. I had the same situation with my mom, she went on to be with the Lord a few years ago!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE+Apr 27 2009, 09:36 AM~13701991-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up fellas.. i need some prayers.. my moms back in the hospital.. she had some surgery done on thursday.. there was 50 % chance of her pulling through.. well with the lords help she pulled through.. the recovery process was gonna be about 50% chance too.. but when i went to see here yesterday its looks like there is now chance of her pulling through this.. the way she looked was terrible.. her body has an infection in her cut and her lungs are filling with fluid..
> 
> so i ask for your prayers.. help myself and my family through this diffecult time..  pray that the lord comes down and either takes the suffering away, or takes her up to heaven with him.. i know it sounds wrong but shes been in pain for to many years with her  health problems.. its hurts to see her like this..
> 
> thanks my Christian fam.. GOD BLESS..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angel:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EC31_@Apr 27 2009, 04:55 PM~13706880
> *Anyone feel they been called to the ministry? How is it going for you or what is it like? I know every believer is called to serve God ,but I'm talking about fulltime. I do whatever I can to serve God, but the feelling to serve and to prepare for fulltime. You know to study the Bible more , pray more, share with the needy more. I feel I need prayer in this area. As the Bible says{ Many are called ,but chosen are few.}
> *


 In music.. for the last 15yrs.. Also song and dance ministries...


----------



## NIMSTER64

I NEED EVERYONES PRAYERS. MY GRANDFATHER IS IN THE HOSPITAL.I THINK THIS IS IT FOR HIM HE IS CLOSE TO 90 YEARS OF AGE. I NEED THE PRAYERS TO BE THAT HE HAS COMFORTABLE AND ENJOYABLE LAST FEW DAYS. I WENT TO SEE HIM YESTERDAY AND ME AND MY BROTHER WERE PRAYING FOR HIM AND HE FINALLY ECEPTED JESUS INTO HIS HEART AS IF HE KNOWS THESE ARE HIS LAST DAYS HE CONFESSED IT.AMEN BEFORE HE WOULD SAY WE WERE CRAZY AND TO LEAVE HIM ALONE BUT HE HAS BEEN READY THE WORD OF GOD AND HE ACEPTED THE TRUTH TO EATERNATY.HE STAYS AWAKE DAYS ON END WATHING THE TIME GO BY HE STAIRS AT THE CLOCK DAY IN DAY OUT. HE IS SCARED TO FALL ASLEEP CUS HE SAYS HE WON'T WAKE UP.BUT AFTER WE PRAYED HE WAS MORE AT EASE AND WE WERE JOKEING AND LAUGHING HE LOOKED MISERABLE BUT WHEN WE LEFT HE HAD A GLOW TO HIM AND WAS HAPPY TO HAVE SEEN US. WE HAVE OVER 100 FAMILY MEMBERS HERE IN IL AND I THINK HE JUST WANTS TO SEE EVERYONE ONE LAST TIME.SO PLEASE LOIN ME IN PRAYER TO MAKE HIS LAST DAYS THOSE OF COMFORT AND JOY. IF HE CAN PULL THROUGH THIS ONE IT WILL TRUELY BE A MIRICLE FROM GOD.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2009, 05:17 AM~13726358
> *I NEED EVERYONES PRAYERS. MY GRANDFATHER IS IN THE HOSPITAL.I THINK THIS IS IT FOR HIM HE IS CLOSE TO 90 YEARS OF AGE. I NEED THE PRAYERS TO BE THAT HE HAS COMFORTABLE AND ENJOYABLE LAST FEW DAYS. I WENT TO SEE HIM YESTERDAY AND ME AND MY BROTHER WERE PRAYING FOR HIM AND HE FINALLY ECEPTED JESUS INTO HIS HEART AS IF HE KNOWS THESE ARE HIS LAST DAYS HE CONFESSED IT.AMEN BEFORE HE WOULD SAY WE WERE CRAZY AND TO LEAVE HIM ALONE BUT HE HAS BEEN READY THE WORD OF GOD AND HE ACEPTED THE TRUTH TO EATERNATY.HE STAYS AWAKE DAYS ON END WATHING THE TIME GO BY HE STAIRS AT THE CLOCK DAY IN DAY OUT. HE IS SCARED TO FALL ASLEEP CUS HE SAYS HE WON'T WAKE UP.BUT AFTER WE PRAYED HE WAS MORE AT EASE AND WE WERE JOKEING AND LAUGHING HE LOOKED MISERABLE BUT WHEN WE LEFT HE HAD A GLOW TO HIM AND WAS HAPPY TO HAVE SEEN US. WE HAVE OVER 100 FAMILY MEMBERS HERE IN IL AND I THINK HE JUST WANTS TO SEE EVERYONE ONE LAST TIME.SO PLEASE LOIN ME IN PRAYER TO MAKE HIS LAST DAYS THOSE OF COMFORT AND JOY. IF HE CAN PULL THROUGH THIS ONE IT WILL TRUELY BE A MIRICLE FROM GOD.
> *


you got it bro!


----------



## NIMSTER64

thank you


----------



## 65ragrider

I have a question for you brothers,i have been save for about 9years,my relationship with the lord goes up and down,i love God with all my heart,even do i always had my cars i was not rolling with no club i was solo,then i got in to goodtimes c.c and i feel i give more time to my car and club than anything,i hardly go to church or read the bible,i told God in my prayers before i came back to lowriding,that if my cars was gona be a problem between him and i to somehow get rid of them,i feel empty and really bad.Tell me brothers what do i do.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 29 2009, 08:52 AM~13727200
> *I have a question for you brothers,i have been save for about 9years,my relationship with the lord goes up and down,i love God with all my heart,even do i always had my cars i was not rolling with no club i was solo,then i got in to goodtimes c.c and i feel i give more time to my car and club than anything,i hardly go to church or read the bible,i told God in my prayers before i came back to lowriding,that if my cars was gona be a problem between him and i to somehow get rid of them,i feel empty and really bad.Tell me brothers what do i do.
> *


prioritise bro. it is your choice not Gods. He gave us that ability. he wants us to choose him he does not want to force you to choose hime so you need to make up your mind.What I do is go to church early if theres a picnic or other fuctions going on take an hour before bed to read his word. prayer is the key. I don't beleive that you are busy 24 hours of the day? theres always time. also talk to your club about Jesus. some will laugh some will listen do your job as a christian and spread his word.that is my opinion. you can do both but becarefull on how you do it.I for one always fall into temptation and that is something God and I are working on.It was also brought to my attention that I was being judgemental and doing the same thing the other person was doing. so it is not easy. that is the Great thing that God did for us he sent his son to die for our sins. so pray and ask for forgiveness


----------



## TOE-KNEE

thanks for all the prayers..

an update..

my moms health is getting worse hour by hour.. soon she will be on her journey with our LORD to heaven... so now we are praying for no pain and a slip away peaceful..


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2009, 07:17 AM~13726358
> *I NEED EVERYONES PRAYERS. MY GRANDFATHER IS IN THE HOSPITAL.I THINK THIS IS IT FOR HIM HE IS CLOSE TO 90 YEARS OF AGE. I NEED THE PRAYERS TO BE THAT HE HAS COMFORTABLE AND ENJOYABLE LAST FEW DAYS. I WENT TO SEE HIM YESTERDAY AND ME AND MY BROTHER WERE PRAYING FOR HIM AND HE FINALLY ECEPTED JESUS INTO HIS HEART AS IF HE KNOWS THESE ARE HIS LAST DAYS HE CONFESSED IT.AMEN BEFORE HE WOULD SAY WE WERE CRAZY AND TO LEAVE HIM ALONE BUT HE HAS BEEN READY THE WORD OF GOD AND HE ACEPTED THE TRUTH TO EATERNATY.HE STAYS AWAKE DAYS ON END WATHING THE TIME GO BY HE STAIRS AT THE CLOCK DAY IN DAY OUT. HE IS SCARED TO FALL ASLEEP CUS HE SAYS HE WON'T WAKE UP.BUT AFTER WE PRAYED HE WAS MORE AT EASE AND WE WERE JOKEING AND LAUGHING HE LOOKED MISERABLE BUT WHEN WE LEFT HE HAD A GLOW TO HIM AND WAS HAPPY TO HAVE SEEN US. WE HAVE OVER 100 FAMILY MEMBERS HERE IN IL AND I THINK HE JUST WANTS TO SEE EVERYONE ONE LAST TIME.SO PLEASE LOIN ME IN PRAYER TO MAKE HIS LAST DAYS THOSE OF COMFORT AND JOY. IF HE CAN PULL THROUGH THIS ONE IT WILL TRUELY BE A MIRICLE FROM GOD.
> *



my prayers are with him and your family..


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Apr 29 2009, 12:41 PM~13730024
> *thanks for all the prayers..
> 
> an update..
> 
> my moms health is getting worse hour by hour.. soon she will be on her journey with our LORD to heaven... so now we are praying for no pain and a slip away peaceful..
> *


man bro. sorry for your pain but God is taking his people now so we all have to get good with him.You will be in our prayers homie.


----------



## King Daddy

Nim I lost my grandfather the day after thanksgiving 2007, he recived Christ two years prior to that. He waited to try to see all his kids, his youngest, my tio is doing federal time and couldn't come for obviuos reason. Thank the lord bro that he knows where he is going, it hurts to see someone you love so much slowly pass before you and there is nothing you can do in the natural. Thank God that our lord works in the super natural. Tony, my prayers are with you and your family bro, stay strong.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Apr 27 2009, 09:36 AM~13701991
> *what up fellas.. i need some prayers.. my moms back in the hospital.. she had some surgery done on thursday.. there was 50 % chance of her pulling through.. well with the lords help she pulled through.. the recovery process was gonna be about 50% chance too.. but when i went to see here yesterday its looks like there is now chance of her pulling through this.. the way she looked was terrible.. her body has an infection in her cut and her lungs are filling with fluid..
> 
> so i ask for your prayers.. help myself and my family through this diffecult time..  pray that the lord comes down and either takes the suffering away, or takes her up to heaven with him.. i know it sounds wrong but shes been in pain for to many years with her  health problems.. its hurts to see her like this..
> 
> thanks my Christian fam.. GOD BLESS..
> *


my prayers are with you and your family through these tough times


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2009, 05:17 AM~13726358
> *I NEED EVERYONES PRAYERS. MY GRANDFATHER IS IN THE HOSPITAL.I THINK THIS IS IT FOR HIM HE IS CLOSE TO 90 YEARS OF AGE. I NEED THE PRAYERS TO BE THAT HE HAS COMFORTABLE AND ENJOYABLE LAST FEW DAYS. I WENT TO SEE HIM YESTERDAY AND ME AND MY BROTHER WERE PRAYING FOR HIM AND HE FINALLY ECEPTED JESUS INTO HIS HEART AS IF HE KNOWS THESE ARE HIS LAST DAYS HE CONFESSED IT.AMEN BEFORE HE WOULD SAY WE WERE CRAZY AND TO LEAVE HIM ALONE BUT HE HAS BEEN READY THE WORD OF GOD AND HE ACEPTED THE TRUTH TO EATERNATY.HE STAYS AWAKE DAYS ON END WATHING THE TIME GO BY HE STAIRS AT THE CLOCK DAY IN DAY OUT. HE IS SCARED TO FALL ASLEEP CUS HE SAYS HE WON'T WAKE UP.BUT AFTER WE PRAYED HE WAS MORE AT EASE AND WE WERE JOKEING AND LAUGHING HE LOOKED MISERABLE BUT WHEN WE LEFT HE HAD A GLOW TO HIM AND WAS HAPPY TO HAVE SEEN US. WE HAVE OVER 100 FAMILY MEMBERS HERE IN IL AND I THINK HE JUST WANTS TO SEE EVERYONE ONE LAST TIME.SO PLEASE LOIN ME IN PRAYER TO MAKE HIS LAST DAYS THOSE OF COMFORT AND JOY. IF HE CAN PULL THROUGH THIS ONE IT WILL TRUELY BE A MIRICLE FROM GOD.
> *


your grandfather is in my prayers.90 years of age god bless him


----------



## NIMSTER64

thanks


----------



## REPENTANCE

Swine Flu now reported: 11 cases in 11 states & 9 countries, still NO vaccine or treatment. Its at a level 5 which is a 2nd class rating. Gov. may have to realese by mid-day or tonight as an epidemic, being its deadly, no vaccine or cure, and moving to rapidly.

Shake no ones hands, use anti-bacterial where ever you go and keep kids out of school. Kids and older people are catching it faster due to weak immune systems.

God bless & be safe.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Apr 27 2009, 09:36 AM~13701991
> *what up fellas.. i need some prayers.. my moms back in the hospital.. she had some surgery done on thursday.. there was 50 % chance of her pulling through.. well with the lords help she pulled through.. the recovery process was gonna be about 50% chance too.. but when i went to see here yesterday its looks like there is now chance of her pulling through this.. the way she looked was terrible.. her body has an infection in her cut and her lungs are filling with fluid..
> 
> so i ask for your prayers.. help myself and my family through this diffecult time..  pray that the lord comes down and either takes the suffering away, or takes her up to heaven with him.. i know it sounds wrong but shes been in pain for to many years with her  health problems.. its hurts to see her like this..
> 
> thanks my Christian fam.. GOD BLESS..
> *


Prayers goin out brother, God Bless you both and your family through these times. :angel: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2009, 05:17 AM~13726358
> *I NEED EVERYONES PRAYERS. MY GRANDFATHER IS IN THE HOSPITAL.I THINK THIS IS IT FOR HIM HE IS CLOSE TO 90 YEARS OF AGE. I NEED THE PRAYERS TO BE THAT HE HAS COMFORTABLE AND ENJOYABLE LAST FEW DAYS. I WENT TO SEE HIM YESTERDAY AND ME AND MY BROTHER WERE PRAYING FOR HIM AND HE FINALLY ECEPTED JESUS INTO HIS HEART AS IF HE KNOWS THESE ARE HIS LAST DAYS HE CONFESSED IT.AMEN BEFORE HE WOULD SAY WE WERE CRAZY AND TO LEAVE HIM ALONE BUT HE HAS BEEN READY THE WORD OF GOD AND HE ACEPTED THE TRUTH TO EATERNATY.HE STAYS AWAKE DAYS ON END WATHING THE TIME GO BY HE STAIRS AT THE CLOCK DAY IN DAY OUT. HE IS SCARED TO FALL ASLEEP CUS HE SAYS HE WON'T WAKE UP.BUT AFTER WE PRAYED HE WAS MORE AT EASE AND WE WERE JOKEING AND LAUGHING HE LOOKED MISERABLE BUT WHEN WE LEFT HE HAD A GLOW TO HIM AND WAS HAPPY TO HAVE SEEN US. WE HAVE OVER 100 FAMILY MEMBERS HERE IN IL AND I THINK HE JUST WANTS TO SEE EVERYONE ONE LAST TIME.SO PLEASE LOIN ME IN PRAYER TO MAKE HIS LAST DAYS THOSE OF COMFORT AND JOY. IF HE CAN PULL THROUGH THIS ONE IT WILL TRUELY BE A MIRICLE FROM GOD.
> *


Good age! You know we are praying thick brother! :angel: :angel: God bles you and yours too bro.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 30 2009, 10:35 AM~13741208
> *Swine Flu now reported: 11 cases in 11 states & 9 countries, still NO vaccine or treatment. Its at a level 5 which is a 2nd class rating. Gov. may have to realese by mid-day or tonight as an epidemic, being its deadly, no vaccine or cure, and moving to rapidly.
> 
> Shake no ones hands, use anti-bacterial where ever you go and keep kids out of school. Kids and older people are catching it faster due to weak immune systems.
> 
> God bless & be safe.
> *


They do have a vaccine for it, if it is developed too far along then like any other flu its to late. In the states we have good enough physicians to pick it up early and take care of it. If there was no cure then the 100+ reported cases in Texas, Ohio, Colorado and New York would be a very sad thing indeed. You are right though O we should be proactive as opposed to reactive.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 30 2009, 09:06 AM~13741548
> *They do have a vaccine for it, if it is developed too far along then like any other flu its to late. In the states we have good enough physicians to pick it up early and take care of it. If there was no cure then the 100+ reported cases in Texas, Ohio, Colorado and New York would be a very sad thing indeed. You are right though O we should be proactive as opposed to reactive.
> *


THats something i didnt hear. But thats all what the radio reported today out here claiming it to be by the CDC.

I didnt know the tally was that high on cases here neither. THis sucks


----------



## angel dust 64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: might not look like but ive been serving the lord for some time GOD BLESS


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 30 2009, 01:33 PM~13743169
> *THats something i didnt hear. But thats all what the radio reported today out here claiming it to be by the CDC.
> 
> I didnt know the tally was that high on cases here neither. THis sucks
> *


No kidding bro, my kids are out of school until the 11 of May. Three reported cases in my county alone, one at a neighboring elementry school. This storm to shall pass, just gotta be careful of what we are doing. All the public schools within the tri-county area are closed including some community colleges. I go to a private college and they said if they close for the flu they will curve our overall grade thus far and skip finals which are next week. That would be cool but I don't see that happening. It is a pretty serious episode down here due to the proximity to Mexico, but we continue to pray the blood of Christ over our lives and saftey.



Good link with Medical updates http://www.ebscohost.com/dynamed/swineflu/


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64_@Apr 30 2009, 04:51 PM~13745493
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: might not look like but ive been serving the lord for some time    GOD BLESS
> *


Welcome bro, if God judged us on apprereance most of use would be up the creek. We serve an awesome God that searches our hearts.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 30 2009, 09:34 PM~13750040
> *No kidding bro, my kids are out of school until the 11 of May. Three reported cases in my county alone, one at a neighboring elementry school. This storm to shall pass, just gotta be careful of what we are doing. All the public schools within the tri-county area are closed including some community colleges. I go to a private college and they said if they close for the flu they will curve our overall grade thus far and skip finals which are next week. That would be cool but I don't see that happening. It is a pretty serious episode down here due to the proximity to Mexico, but we continue to pray the blood of Christ over our lives and saftey.
> Good link with Medical updates   http://www.ebscohost.com/dynamed/swineflu/
> *


Wow, at least they are taking it seriously where you are... too many places (including here) took it as though it would never get to their location and are now paying the price.
(Revelations? 7 Deadly Plagues?)

I dunno, Im taking it easy(i guess) but it just bothers me when people dont take this God given life serious and people have to die from it.

Thanks for the link hook up because it seems so far each state/city has different info.


----------



## REPENTANCE

http://celebglitz.com/36678/Celebrity-Goss...-psa-video.aspx

Report someone posted about it being around since the 70's


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 1 2009, 08:44 AM~13753537
> *http://celebglitz.com/36678/Celebrity-Goss...-psa-video.aspx
> 
> Report someone  posted about it being around since the 70's
> *



Yes peeps . They key is to just use common sense. Wash your hands!!!!!! A diff flue come around every year people. ( I work in a clinic) Again wash your hands , food , and counter services!!!!!! This is a mutant strand that attacks some people..  

And the problem with hand sanitizer is it can resist any flue germs!!!! in fact some can stay in the gel or fluid and aid in spreading... soap , water and proper hand wash procedure!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider

:wave:


----------



## goldspokes

I am happy that I found this thread I am blessed to know that I am not the only one that will be hittin switches all the way to heaven .The swine flu and everything else thats goin on shows us that the time is near and we need to keep everyone in prayer. stay strong in the Lord brothers


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by goldspokes_@May 1 2009, 06:26 PM~13759024
> *I am happy that I found this thread I am blessed to know that I am not the only one that will be hittin switches all the way to heaven .The swine flu and everything else thats goin on shows us that the time is near and we need to keep everyone in prayer. stay strong in the Lord brothers
> *


welcome.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by goldspokes_@May 1 2009, 05:26 PM~13759024
> *I am happy that I found this thread I am blessed to know that I am not the only one that will be hittin switches all the way to heaven .The swine flu and everything else thats goin on shows us that the time is near and we need to keep everyone in prayer. stay strong in the Lord brothers
> *


Good to meet you Gold Spokes. Report in often brother and welcome! :biggrin: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

-Otis


----------



## white link 93

Prasise God Hallelujah!!! all yall need to get serious about God and stop frontin!!!!!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 2 2009, 10:24 PM~13768526
> *Prasise God Hallelujah!!! all yall need to get serious about God and stop frontin!!!!!
> *


WHO ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ,AND WHOS TO SAY THEY ARE FRONTIN,HOMIE YOU COME IN HERE JUDGING WITH OUT KNOWING,WHO IS TRU TO THE LORD ,UNLESS YOU HAVE SOME HARD EVIDENCE PLEASE DONT WRITE ANYTHING,ABOUT ANYONE,JUST REMEMBER THIS,


Matthew 7:1 
[ Judging Others ] [For Matthew 7:1-5, Luke 6:37, 38, 41, 42; Rom 14:13; 1 Cor 4:5; James 5:9] "Judge not, that you be not judged. 


Luke 6:37 [ Judging Others ] [For Luke 6:37, 38, 41, 42, Matt 7:1-5; Rom 14:13; 1 Cor 4:5; James 5:9 ] [Matt 6:14; 18:23-35] "Judge not, and you will not be judged; condemn not, and you will not be condemned; forgive, and you will be forgiven;


----------



## servant of christ

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by white link 93+May 2 2009, 10:24 PM~13768526-->
> 
> 
> 
> Prasise God Hallelujah!!! all yall need to get serious about God and stop frontin!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-servent of christ_@May 3 2009, 12:16 PM~13771061
> *WHO ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ,AND WHOS TO SAY THEY ARE FRONTIN,HOMIE YOU COME IN HERE JUDGING WITH OUT KNOWING,WHO IS TRU TO THE LORD ,UNLESS YOU HAVE SOME HARD EVIDENCE PLEASE DONT WRITE ANYTHING,ABOUT ANYONE,JUST REMEMBER THIS,
> Matthew 7:1
> [ Judging Others ] [For Matthew 7:1-5, Luke 6:37, 38, 41, 42; Rom 14:13; 1 Cor 4:5; James 5:9] "Judge not, that you be not judged.
> Luke 6:37 [ Judging Others ] [For Luke 6:37, 38, 41, 42, Matt 7:1-5; Rom 14:13; 1 Cor 4:5; James 5:9 ] [Matt 6:14; 18:23-35] "Judge not, and you will not be judged; condemn not, and you will not be condemned; forgive, and you will be forgiven;
> *


Oh calm down Vice Jesus!!!!!! Hez cool. G.Son peeps..

I swear you guys act all holly some times. I'm not trying to be funny but give it a rest.. I personally hung out with Gods son and White Link at the Sunday show and we had fun and chilled!!! no holly then though BS.. We also talked about future rides and Fellowship..
And I don't need some one to tell me this and that or throw a verse at me to proclaim Jesus. can we all just chill... Some times you tend to scare folks off!!!

Nimbster I'm not starting stuff. Just that even your post can scare away future clients of the church or hint at judgement. Like I said I'm posting a opinion so don't fire back with or edit to your liking. this topic should be about openness too among followers in Christ.. 


:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 4 2009, 04:16 PM~13782665
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


loser or lost?


----------



## REPENTANCE

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=56878807

clip #3


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 4 2009, 05:29 PM~13783457
> *loser or lost?
> *


I got one for you dogg.. 

Just finish watching the Hounting of Molly what ever. Have any of you guys seen this movie.. all I got to say is wow!!!! I had to pray extra hard on that after my kids sat threw that crap.. thought brothaz.. :angry:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## boulevardknight

If Christ rode in a lowlow what would it be? Gs Us por vida, carnales. Keep dropping the lowlows along with that gospel and if they don't like it then let them take a seat next to Judas. Al rato vatos!


----------



## goldspokes

I think Jesus would roll in a 57 chevy wagon wit the 3 rd seat (he would need the extra room for the disciples) candy red white interior straight six chrome 13 inch cross lace zeniths


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 4 2009, 05:02 PM~13782481
> *:biggrin:
> Oh calm down Vice Jesus!!!!!! Hez cool. G.Son peeps..
> 
> I swear you guys act all holly some times. I'm not trying to be funny but give it a rest..  I personally hung out with Gods son and White Link at the Sunday show and we had fun and chilled!!! no holly then though BS.. We also talked about future rides and Fellowship..
> And I don't need some one to tell me this and that or throw a verse at me to proclaim Jesus. can we all just chill... Some times you tend to scare folks off!!!
> 
> Nimster I'm not starting stuff. Just that even your post can scare away future clients of the church or hint at judgement. Like I said I'm posting a opinion so don't fire back with or edit to your liking. this topic should be about openness too among followers in Christ..
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I GOT HEAT FOR DELETEING POST SO DO AS YOU PLEASE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 5 2009, 06:10 AM~13789013
> *I GOT HEAT FOR DELETEING POST SO DO AS YOU PLEASE
> *


Back and forth should be deleted or personal attacts. Open up for a discution once in a while. Close minded mess is what wards off good folk. Ecp. This generation..


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by boulevardknight_@May 5 2009, 01:19 AM~13787758
> *If Christ rode in a lowlow what would it be?  Gs Us por vida, carnales.  Keep dropping the lowlows along with that gospel and if they don't like it then let them take a seat next to Judas.  Al rato vatos!
> *




I had this disscusion with a friend way before commiting my life to Christ. Using Stephen Kings NEEDFUL THINGS as a reference for what the devil rode we concluded that Christ would roll a 2 door triple black 1978 Lincoln Cartier edition with a 2 pump street set up with all chrome trim. (as gold would be to Gaudi). Any other ideas.


----------



## Duez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

^^^ Shouldn't stuff like this clue you in to the bible stories not being real. You guys are living in denial, just accept the fact that there is no god, no afterlife, and move on.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2009, 09:24 AM~13790464
> *^^^ Shouldn't stuff like this clue you in to the bible stories not being real. You guys are living in denial, just accept the fact that there is no god, no afterlife, and move on.
> *


Thanks for the pic, I think I'll use it for a background! God bless ya! :cheesy:

ps-Your obviously the one worried about it, not us..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 4 2009, 08:00 PM~13785191
> *I got one for you dogg..
> 
> Just finish watching  the Hounting of Molly what ever. Have any of you guys seen this movie.. all I got to say is wow!!!! I had to pray extra hard on that after my kids sat threw that crap.. thought brothaz.. :angry:
> *


no i had not heard of that one... will try to check out tho


----------



## NIMSTER64

comercial break



FREE KFC COUPON INSIDE OPRAH IS GIVING OUT FREE KFC

http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/200...coupon-download


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+May 5 2009, 10:34 AM~13791280-->
> 
> 
> 
> no i had not heard of that one... will try to check out tho
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horror section.. It will make you pray.. Some mess being throw at our youth and minds folks...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@May 5 2009, 10:35 AM~13791296
> *comercial break
> FREE KFC COUPON INSIDE OPRAH IS GIVING OUT FREE KFC
> 
> http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/200...coupon-download
> *


She's soppose to be on the health thing and stuff... :biggrin: Will have to check this out. you would post it after i just got back fom the China buffet with my last $20..


----------



## ptman2002

any christian clubs in TN? i was in Kingdom Come Customs. but it seems they let it die. so what clubs are out there for me to look at? i know of Holy Rollerz. but what else is there?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 5 2009, 10:35 AM~13791296
> *comercial break
> FREE KFC COUPON INSIDE OPRAH IS GIVING OUT FREE KFC
> 
> http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/200...coupon-download
> *


LOL, nice Nim haha


----------



## King Daddy

Now back to our show, post up the clips in here O. Diggin the soundtrack bro. Clip looks good. http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=56878807


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@May 6 2009, 08:20 AM~13801602
> *Now back to our show, post up the clips in here O. Diggin the soundtrack bro. Clip looks good. http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=56878807
> *


I cant code it from myspace to show on here  It only works from youtube, and youtube sucks now cuz they taking down everybodys video's that has music or even a beat done from a record label. :angry:

Thanks for the kudos tho family. :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

thank you for the prayers brothers.. my moms still here with us.. she is a fighter and the lords not ready for her.. things were looking good, but now they got even worse... its tough times but she knows we love her and she loves us.. as each day goes by shes getting closer to being with our LORD.. it will be one of the hardest days of my life and one of the happiest days.. she will be gone in body, but with us in spirit, feel no more pain or suffering..


----------



## Duez

I found him!! Here is your god, maybe you can get a mailing address and ask him why your prayers go unanswered.











Bent claims that, during an experience in his living room in June 2000, God told him, "You are the Messiah." Bent has since stated, "I am the embodiment of God. I am divinity and humanity combined.

http://jezebel.com/387971/new-mexico-cult-...ild-molestation


----------



## SecwepemcTeniye

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 6 2009, 07:13 PM~13809498
> *I found him!! Here is your god, maybe you can get a mailing address and ask him why your prayers go unanswered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bent claims that, during an experience in his living room in June 2000, God told him, "You are the Messiah." Bent has since stated, "I am the embodiment of God. I am divinity and humanity combined.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/387971/new-mexico-cult-...ild-molestation
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 6 2009, 09:13 PM~13809498
> *I found him!! Here is your god, maybe you can get a mailing address and ask him why your prayers go unanswered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bent claims that, during an experience in his living room in June 2000, God told him, "You are the Messiah." Bent has since stated, "I am the embodiment of God. I am divinity and humanity combined.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/387971/new-mexico-cult-...ild-molestation
> *


THATS THE SAME GOD THATS GOING TO ANSWER YOUR PRAYERS IF YOU ONLY GIVE HIM A CHANCE. IT IS NOT EASY. YES I AM A SINNER LIKE EVERYONE ONE HERE IN THIS TOPIC IS. WE ARE NOT HERE TO SCARE NO ONE AWAY BROTHER. WE ARE ALL BROTHERS SOME MIGHT FEEL DIFRENT ABOUT IT BUT WE ALL ARE BROTHERS. WE ARE ALL DECNDENT OF FATHER ABERHAM (SP) LET ME KNOW WHERE YOU OR EVERYONE ONE THAT HAS QUESTIONS AND YOU DON'T WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW PLEASE PM ME. I WILL DO MY BEST TO HELP YOU IN YOUR QUESTIONS.  REMEBER MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS WE ARE ALL SINNERS


----------



## NIMSTER64

AS SOON AS WE WAKE UP WE SIN. MAN OR WOMEN, AT LEAST THREE TIMES A DAY WE SIN. WEATHER IT IS THROUGH OUR SIGHT, OR OUR MOUTH OR THOUGHT, HERES SOME MORE FEELINGS, JUDGING,JUST BY SAYING DAMN.OR ASKING WHY ME. YOUR DOUBTING OUR LORD. 

WHERE I AM TRING TO GET AT IS THAT THERE IS ONLY ONE JESUS AND NO MATTER HOW MUCH WE TRY WE WILL NEVER BE JESUS. SO WE NEED TO STRAT RESPECTING AND RECOGNISING THAT FACT AND STOP JUDJING. I FAILED GRAMMER SCHOOL SO I CAN NOT SPELL BUT THROUGH JESUS NAME I GUARENTEE YOU I CAN SPRED THE WORD OF THE ONLY GOD OUR GOD.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 6 2009, 09:13 PM~13809498
> *I found him!! Here is your god, maybe you can get a mailing address and ask him why your prayers go unanswered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bent claims that, during an experience in his living room in June 2000, God told him, "You are the Messiah." Bent has since stated, "I am the embodiment of God. I am divinity and humanity combined.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/387971/new-mexico-cult-...ild-molestation
> *


NO ONE KNOWS WHAT GOD LOOKS LIKE. JESUS WAS A MIRROR IMAGE OF HIM AND HE LOOKED LIKE YOU AND ME SO THE PICS YOU SEE OF JESUS ARE JUST IMAGES OF HOW EVERYONE PICTURES HIM. WICH IN MY OPINION IS WRONG. BUT THANK GOD FOR GIVING EVERYONE THE ABILITY OF CHOICE.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 6 2009, 09:13 PM~13809498
> *I found him!! Here is your god, maybe you can get a mailing address and ask him why your prayers go unanswered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bent claims that, during an experience in his living room in June 2000, God told him, "You are the Messiah." Bent has since stated, "I am the embodiment of God. I am divinity and humanity combined.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/387971/new-mexico-cult-...ild-molestation
> *


BY THE WAY THATS FUNNY BUT NOT ENOUGH TRY AGAIN. GOD BLESS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 6 2009, 08:13 PM~13809498
> *I found him!! Here is your god, maybe you can get a mailing address and ask him why your prayers go unanswered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bent claims that, during an experience in his living room in June 2000, God told him, "You are the Messiah." Bent has since stated, "I am the embodiment of God. I am divinity and humanity combined.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/387971/new-mexico-cult-...ild-molestation
> *


 :roflmao: your still trying!?? :roflmao:


----------



## King Daddy

God looks like Chris Christoperson, man have I been wrong.


----------



## FORGIVEN

PEOPLE, The very hairs on your head are numbered (Matthew 10:30). When you were an unformed mass in the belly of your mother’s womb, all of your days were written out as yet there were none of them (Psalm 139:16). Yes, before you were formed, God knew you, called you, set you apart (Jeremiah 1:5). He knows the plans He has for you, plans to give you a future and a hope (Jeremiah 29:11). Why do you trouble yourself with worries, with such and anxious heart? Why do you worry about what you will wear and what you will eat? Your Father in Heaven knows you need these things before you even ask Him (Matthew 6:24-26). Your sins and your past are as far as the east is to the west (Psalm 103:12) and He remembers your sin no more (Isaiah 43:25). Reason with your God. You will find that what was once scarlet will be white as snow. What was once crimson shall be like wool (Isaiah 1:18). You are holy, unique in design, and loved by God for who you are right now, wherever you are right now!(Romans 8:38-39). You are all beautiful my darling, there is no flaw in you (Song of Songs 4:7), for your Lord sees you through His Son Jesus Christ (1 Corinthians 1:30). Lord, teach me to know your ways, to understand your character, to walk confidently in Jesus. Search me, know me, and lead me in the path of everlasting life (Psalm 139:23-24). Renew me, restore me and create in me a clean heart Oh God (Psalm 51:10)-a heart that hears, that sees, that does (James 1:22). Teach me to number ours days that I might gain a heart of wisdom (Psalm 90:12). We worship you alone and we give you all the glory that is due your name (1 Chronicles 29:10-11). You are the lamp unto my feet and the light unto my path (Psalm 119:105). Lord, do not let me go until we have declared your power to the next generation, your might to all who are to come (Psalm 71:18). I love you forever… 
Written by Ashley for Treasures


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## G2G_Al

I just got a PM from a fellow LIL member, God know the situation please PRAY for him, he has alot on his plate and needs Gods guidance!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 7 2009, 01:24 AM~13812174
> *AS SOON AS WE WAKE UP WE SIN. MAN OR WOMEN, AT LEAST THREE TIMES A DAY WE SIN. WEATHER IT IS THROUGH OUR SIGHT, OR OUR MOUTH OR THOUGHT, HERES SOME MORE FEELINGS, JUDGING,JUST BY SAYING DAMN.OR ASKING WHY ME. YOUR DOUBTING OUR LORD.
> 
> WHERE I AM TRING TO GET AT IS THAT THERE IS ONLY ONE JESUS AND NO MATTER HOW MUCH WE TRY WE WILL NEVER BE JESUS. SO WE NEED TO STRAT RESPECTING AND RECOGNISING THAT FACT AND STOP JUDJING. I FAILED GRAMMER SCHOOL SO I CAN NOT SPELL BUT  THROUGH JESUS NAME I GUARENTEE YOU I CAN SPRED THE WORD OF THE ONLY GOD OUR GOD.
> *


Awful to live your live feeling guilty like that.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 8 2009, 08:06 PM~13831931
> *I just got a PM from a fellow LIL member, God know the situation please PRAY for him, he has alot on his plate and needs Gods guidance!!
> *


Prayer doesn't work as good as cash. Tell him to setup a paypal account.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 8 2009, 09:46 PM~13832881
> *Prayer doesn't work as good as cash. Tell him to setup a paypal account.
> *


Don't need a paypal account, I have my heavenly account and it is never overdrawn!!!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 8 2009, 09:46 PM~13832881
> *Prayer doesn't work as good as cash. Tell him to setup a paypal account.
> *


Duez what would you tell God if you die today.what would you say when you find out you were wrong and we are right,what would you say to my God in jugedmen day.He knows everyone of your thoughts,words,acts He has records of all your life what you post in here making fun of him denying him,the DAY is near son,repent and ask for forgivness look for Him before is too late,cuz today could be your last day.if not i wonder what would you do when you are burning in HELL.i love you brother,and i will keep you in my prayers


----------



## ArnGar

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 8 2009, 09:43 PM~13832858
> *Awful to live your live feeling guilty like that.
> *


Not feeling guilty brutha! Feeling forgiven! That's the point. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@May 9 2009, 10:15 AM~13836269
> *Not feeling guilty brutha! Feeling forgiven! That's the point. :biggrin:
> *


AMEN! School this guy! :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

DEAR LORD I PRAY FOR EVERY CHRISTIAN IN HERE, I PRAY THAT YOU WOULD PROTECT US FROM EVIL AND THAT YOU WOULD BLESS OUR LIVES AND FAMILY AND FRIENDS LIVES, I PRAY THAT WE WALK AND TALK JUST LIKE YOU JESUS. JESUS BLESS OUR CARS AND BLESS OUR LOWRIDER MINISTRIES, HELP US TO HOP THE HIGHEST LOOK THE CLEANEST AND KEEP IT REAL ALL THE TIME, REMOVE FROM US HATING AND VANITY AND UNGODLINESS, FILL US WITH YOUR PRECIOUS HOLY SPIRIT. I PRAY FOR EVERYONE ON LIL AND EVERY LOW- RIDER IN THE WORDLS SALVATION HEALING AND DELIVERENCE IN JESUS NAME , AMEN


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 9 2009, 09:23 AM~13835854
> *Duez what would you tell God if you die today.what would you say when you find out you were wrong and we are right,what would you say to my God in jugedmen day.He knows everyone of your thoughts,words,acts He has records of all your life what you post in here making fun of him denying him,the DAY is near son,repent and ask for forgivness look for Him before is too late,cuz today could be your last day.if not i wonder what would you do when you are burning in HELL.i love you brother,and i will keep you in my prayers
> *


There are no "gods". When your dead, your dead you cant tell anybody anything.


----------



## Duez

Gandalf, thank you for guiding Frodo to mount doom where he destroyed the one ring. Thank you for fighting the dark lord Sauron so that we may live in middle earth free from his Orcs. And please look out for brother God's Son as he continues to make stupid topics on layitlow. 


^^^ how you guys look talking to stroy book characters like they are real.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 9 2009, 12:53 PM~13837254
> *DEAR LORD I PRAY FOR EVERY CHRISTIAN IN HERE, I PRAY THAT YOU WOULD PROTECT US FROM EVIL AND THAT YOU WOULD BLESS OUR LIVES AND FAMILY AND FRIENDS LIVES, I PRAY THAT WE WALK AND TALK JUST LIKE YOU JESUS. JESUS BLESS OUR CARS AND BLESS OUR LOWRIDER MINISTRIES, HELP US TO HOP THE HIGHEST LOOK THE CLEANEST AND KEEP IT REAL ALL THE TIME, REMOVE FROM US HATING AND VANITY AND UNGODLINESS, FILL US WITH YOUR PRECIOUS HOLY SPIRIT. I PRAY FOR EVERYONE ON LIL AND EVERY LOW- RIDER IN THE WORDLS SALVATION HEALING AND DELIVERENCE IN JESUS NAME , AMEN
> *


Thanks brother! :biggrin: And RIGHT back atcha!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 9 2009, 01:28 PM~13837488
> *Gandalf, thank you for guiding Frodo to mount doom where he destroyed the one ring. Thank you for fighting the dark lord Sauron so that we may live in middle earth free from his Orcs. And please look out for brother God's Son as he continues to make stupid topics on layitlow.
> ^^^ how you guys look talking to stroy book characters like they are real.
> *


Duez, if you truly aren't worried about Gods judgment, then why are you constantly drawn to attempt to argue with us in this Christian room?

There's nothing wrong with being afraid of your Father. Infact there is nothing more Normal. Becomming afraid of your Father from the beginning is from Him loving you and giving immediate correction.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 9 2009, 01:35 PM~13837540
> *Duez, if you truly aren't worried about Gods judgment, then why are you constantly drawn to attempt to argue with us in this Christian room?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being afraid of your Father. Infact there is nothing more Normal. Becomming afraid of your Father from the beginning is from Him loving you and giving immediate correction.
> *


Just spreading a little knowledge. The people around me believed in spirits until I showed them the truth.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 9 2009, 01:39 PM~13837561
> *Just spreading a little knowledge. The people around me believed in spirits until I showed them the truth.
> *


You really think they stop believing because they stop arguing with you?

And you still didn't answer my main question bro. Maybe i missed it in there.


----------



## nocaddydaddy

Dear Lord, I am calling upon you today for your divine guidance and help. I am in crisis and need a supporting hand to keep me on the right and just path. My heart is troubled but I will strive to keep it set on you, as your infinite wisdom will show me the right way to a just and right resolution. Thank you for hearing my prayer and for staying by my side.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@May 9 2009, 03:42 PM~13838182
> *Dear Lord, I am calling upon you today for your divine guidance and help. I am in crisis and need a supporting hand to keep me on the right and just path. My heart is troubled but I will strive to keep it set on you, as your infinite wisdom will show me the right way to a just and right resolution. Thank you for hearing my prayer and for staying by my side.
> *


hey gootimer this path with the lord is sometimes the hardest,remember we are still in this world full of evil,this fight is not agains blood and flesh but evil spirits that acuse us every day,but by you feeling the way you feel is a good sign brother,i'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


----------



## King Daddy

ttt


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## REPENTANCE

Sup Family, happy mothers day to everyones moms that are still here or not!  God bless them all


----------



## REPENTANCE

BACK TO TODAYS REALITY.
*ALL WATCH FIRST VIDEO! ALL!!!* AFTER WATCHING THE WHOLE VIDEO, I WILL SAY THAT THEY(THE MAKERS) STILL DONT GET THE POINT OF WHY ALL OF THIS IS HAPPENING BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT SPIRITUALLY AWAY HAVING THE WISDOM OF THE HOLY GHOST.




Anyone updated on THIS issue???


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 9 2009, 01:46 PM~13837598
> *You really think they stop believing because they stop arguing with you?
> 
> And you still didn't answer my main question bro. Maybe i missed it in there.
> *


"Just spreading a little knowledge."



> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@May 9 2009, 03:42 PM~13838182
> *Dear Lord, I am calling upon you today for your divine guidance and help. I am in crisis and need a supporting hand to keep me on the right and just path. My heart is troubled but I will strive to keep it set on you, as your infinite wisdom will show me the right way to a just and right resolution. Thank you for hearing my prayer and for staying by my side.
> *


Get help homie. For real see a therapist.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> "Just spreading a little knowledge."
> 
> lol. Look up the word "wisdom" bro.  Until you understand it and begin to receive it, all "knowledge" gained before that point is nothing more than a bunch of puzzle pieces that don't fit.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 11 2009, 08:32 AM~13850652
> *Morning
> *


 :h5: What *He* do family! :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 11 2009, 12:13 PM~13851492
> *:h5:  What He do family!  :biggrin:
> *


HE do much when we let him :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@May 12 2009, 12:36 PM~13864067
> *HE do much when we let him :biggrin:
> *


"AINT THAT THE TRUTH!" :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

What up O? You never got my PM huh? :wave: 

:worship: ----->Jesus


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@May 12 2009, 01:13 PM~13864368
> *What up O?  You never got my PM huh?  :wave:
> 
> :worship: ----->Jesus
> *


NAH, I ALWAYS RESPOND TO MY FAM! WUSSUP???


----------



## REPENTANCE

BOUT TIME PERM!


----------



## 85REGAL

Just wanted to k.i.t. and find out about the progress on the dvd's and if you were able to get the music you needed.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@May 12 2009, 02:11 PM~13864930
> *Just wanted to k.i.t. and find out about the progress on the dvd's and if you were able to get the music you needed.
> *


oh ya, i did respond to dat. issue is still wit the music. i have not gotten any calls back or emails  So im still stuck at the moment unfortunetly. 

I also have stopped(for the moment) filming as far as not shots go, until i get my new camera.

---If anyone knows of a Christian or at least a clean rapper(THATS *GOOD*!!) that wants to be heard over back ground music... then let them know whats up. And no dollars droppin. Keepin it true. This aint about the money for me. :angel:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 12 2009, 03:42 PM~13865847
> *oh ya, i did respond to dat. issue is still wit the music. i have not gotten any calls back or emails    So im still stuck at the moment unfortunetly.
> 
> I also have stopped(for the moment) filming as far as not shots go, until i get my new camera.
> 
> ---If anyone knows of a Christian or at least a clean rapper(THATS GOOD!!) that wants to be heard over back ground music... then let them know whats up.  And no dollars droppin. Keepin it true.  This aint about the money for me. :angel:
> *


We have some of our stuff, pm your address and I will send you a cd....

Check out Chosen Tribe on myspace...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 12 2009, 05:19 PM~13866989
> *We have some of our stuff, pm your address and I will send you a cd....
> 
> Check out Chosen Tribe on myspace...
> *


See thats what Im talkin about! We really need to meet up soon Al. Its been too long already i think! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

Be deep people! God is God and there is No flesh that can please The Master. It's
the spirit of a person that we cannot see. Focus on The way, The truth, The Life..
Keep your eyes on Jesus Christ. He alone is Lord and King. He lives forevermore!!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 13 2009, 10:42 AM~13873615
> *Be deep people! God is God and there is No flesh that can please The Master. It's
> the spirit of a person that we cannot see. Focus on The way, The truth, The Life..
> Keep your eyes on Jesus Christ. He alone is Lord and King. He lives forevermore!!
> *


BIG QUESTION,WHO FROM THIS TOPIC IS ONESS AND WHO IS TRINITERIAN I AM CONFUSE I AM STUDYING THIS TOPIC AND BOTH SOUND RIGHT.But i think the triniti makes more sence,feed back please.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 14 2009, 12:04 PM~13885832
> *BIG QUESTION,WHO FROM THIS TOPIC IS ONESS AND WHO IS TRINITERIAN I AM CONFUSE I AM STUDYING THIS TOPIC AND BOTH SOUND RIGHT.But i think the triniti makes more sence,feed back please.
> *


They are the same family. Dont let school mess you up. The next man nor a book aside of the Bible *without the Holy Spirit can give you the wisdom of the understanding truth *that matters.

Just as an example(not finger pointing at all)... but if you look at all those that God used for His noble purposes in the Good Book, none of them had some high form of education or sought out "great knowledge" like the pharasies or romans.. he used those humbled. Having stutter issues, poor as could be, dirty & homeless, etc.

Those "called" as written in the word are the ones to preach in Church and be the heads of them. One in a church can not graduate you or me to the level equipped to serve up the Lords will. For God not being a respecter of persons... dont worry about what ANY man has to say in an attempt to teach what evers not exactly written(meaning what he's not quotting from the Bible) because in the end is always the same result... confusion... denomination... all resulting back to being quite lost!

Just be concerned about constantly seeking out HIS heart and HIS Word of wisdom which is above knowledge. Stay in the Spirit (never ceasing to pray), Read You Holy Bible daily(staying as close to the true word as possible! *King James Version*), and fellowship just as much as you go to Church.

"ONESS" AND "TRINITERIAN" are NOT written in the Word of God, so they are not OF him. They are created by man just as the title "The New Testament".
Man made that title up just as those two and have caused great confusion within the Christian church... and even THIS ROOM.
Our Father is the same today as He has Always been & will be. God has never changed and every thing He has done for us was planned before the creation of earth.


If you need scriptures backing this, just let me know  

--Otis A. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 17 2009, 07:24 PM~13914916
> *They are the same family.  Dont let school mess you up.  The next man nor a book aside of the Bible *without the Holy Spirit can give you the wisdom of the understanding truth *that matters.
> 
> Just as an example(not finger pointing at all)... but if you look at all those that God used for His noble purposes in the Good Book, none of them had some high form of education or sought out "great knowledge" like the pharasies or romans..  he used those humbled.  Having stutter issues, poor as could be, dirty & homeless, etc.
> 
> Those "called" as written in the word are the ones to preach in Church and be the heads of them.    One in a church can not graduate you or me to the level equipped to serve up the Lords will.      For God not being a respecter of persons... dont worry about what ANY man has to say in an attempt to teach what evers not exactly written(meaning what he's not quotting from the Bible) because in the end is always the same result... confusion... denomination... all resulting back to being quite lost!
> 
> Just be concerned about constantly seeking out HIS heart and HIS Word of wisdom which is above knowledge.  Stay in the Spirit (never ceasing to pray), Read You Holy Bible daily(staying as close to the true word as possible! King James Version), and fellowship just as much as you go to Church.
> 
> "ONESS" AND "TRINITERIAN"  are NOT written in the Word of God, so they are not OF him. They are created by man just as the title "The New Testament".
> Man made that title up just as those two and have caused great confusion within the Christian church... and even THIS ROOM.
> Our Father is the same today as He has Always been & will be. God has never changed and every thing He has done for us was planned before the creation of earth.
> If you need scriptures backing this, just let me know
> 
> --Otis A. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


thanks bro,my sister and her family go to a petecostal church and they are call jesus only or u.p.c they invite me to a bible study but they belive in some stuff that i don't,i don want to be rude and not go,what do you think i should do?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 18 2009, 01:35 AM~13917773
> *thanks bro,my sister and her family go to a petecostal church and they are call jesus only or u.p.c they invite me to a bible study but they belive in some stuff that i don't,i don want to be rude and not go,what do you think i should do?
> *


I feel you brother, and thats going to happen alot in our lives due to all of the denominations=devision God said repeatedly in His word NOT to create. 
You can still go. Just make sure before you do that you pray for protection from all words and spirits that are Not OF Him. Pray for His wisdom to see all that is outside of the Holy Spirit. 
When ever you recognize what is false, if you feel strong enough and know in your heart you will be able to stand your ground, then go ahead and speak out on it. For it is our duty to keep the truth known, which is all written. Everything we need to know IS written and NO theory or guessing of what was meant is needed.

If you dont feel you will be able to, that is OK brother. Most of the time, honestly.. a verbal fight may become, & of course.. none of us ever want that to happen and/or have to deal with it. Theres nothing wrong with remaining silent & holding your peace. It is what God said we are to have as a gift from Him at all times until and after His return, and being still a baby Christian(if so), then it may just be the right thing to do.

BUT!!.... If it bothers you enough on something wrong they say and you feel it in your spirit... test the spirit(them) as God says to, and simply ask them "Where is this written in the Bible?"  

A tactic of justification is just to ask questions to get answers while not providing yourself; info that you know (until you are completely done with their answers)

A trick of evil, is for THEM to ask You if you understand what they are saying until you agree! They will attempt to convince you rather than allowing wisdom to instill within you; which can only come from the pure truth.
Being this is the case... they will instead force words upon you that cant be understood (because they aren't true) and attempt to make you feel dumb so that you Will just agree.
-Dont let this happen brother if they do indeed try.. Just sit back in spirit and keep God in mind... talk to him during the session, and He will reveal Himself to you when what is TRULY of His is spoken :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I hope im not confusing to you. But just remember family, God always has your back ANNNND front 24/7. He will be with you when you go if you choose to or if you dont, just like He is now. :biggrin: 

-Those that know most, listen and are slow to speak. This is the position it sounds like you might be in anyway, so you should be good.

We all will pray for you though bro :biggrin: God Bless you and yours!

--Otis


----------



## Dirt422

> I feel you brother, and thats going to happen alot in our lives due to all of the denominations=devision God said repeatedly in His word NOT to create.
> You can still go. Just make sure before you do that you pray for protection from all words and spirits that are Not OF Him. Pray for His wisdom to see all that is outside of the Holy Spirit.
> When ever you recognize what is false, if you feel strong enough and know in your heart you will be able to stand your ground, then go ahead and speak out on it. For it is our duty to keep the truth known, which is all written. Everything we need to know IS written and NO theory or guessing of what was meant is needed.
> 
> If you dont feel you will be able to, that is OK brother. Most of the time, honestly.. a verbal fight may become, & of course.. none of us ever want that to happen and/or have to deal with it. Theres nothing wrong with remaining silent & holding your peace. It is what God said we are to have as a gift from Him at all times until and after His return, and being still a baby Christian(if so), then it may just be the right thing to do.
> 
> BUT!!.... If it bothers you enough on something wrong they say and you feel it in your spirit... test the spirit(them) as God says to, and simply ask them* "Where is this written in the Bible?"  *
> A tactic of justification is just to ask questions to get answers while not providing yourself; info that you know (until you are completely done with their answers)
> 
> :yes: :yes:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

my mom passed away at noon today..she is with the lord in his kingdom.. She went peaceful with our family and our pastor at her side. services will be announced when we have them.. again thank you for all the support and prayers..

I’m Free

Don’t grieve for me, for now I'm free.
I'm following the path God has laid you see.
I took His hand when I heard Him call,
I turned my back and left it all.

I could not stay another day.
To laugh, to love, to work or play.
Tasks left undone must stay that way.
I found that peace at the close of the day.

If my parting has left a void.
Then fill it with remembered joys.
A friendship shared, a laugh, a kiss, 
Oh yes these things I too will miss.

Be not burdened with times of sorrow, 
I wish you the sunshine of tomorrow.
My life’s been full. I savored much.
Good friends, good time, a loved one’s touch.

Perhaps my time seemed all too brief;
Don’t lengthen it now with undue grief.
Lift up your hearts and peach to thee;
God wanted me now; He set me free!


Welcome Home

Welcome Home My Child My Son:
Your work on earth has been well done.
You have been a witness to many while on earth;
And you've shared the story about the miracle birth.
You never hid the fact that you loved Me. 
You shared the Word no matter what the need be.
You spoke of Me often to family and friends;
And you showed how faith can strengthen and often mends. 
You did your best to always give glory to Me;
And for this; you will live eternally.
And now the time has come for you to rest;
I'm taking you home as My special guest.
Welcome Home My daughter; My child; My son;
Your work on earth has been well done.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@May 18 2009, 12:29 PM~13921470
> *my mom passed away at noon today..she is with the lord in his kingdom..  She went peaceful with our family and our pastor at her side.  services will be announced when we have them.. again thank you for all the support and prayers..
> 
> I’m Free
> 
> Don’t grieve for me, for now I'm free.
> I'm following the path God has laid you see.
> I took His hand when I heard Him call,
> I turned my back and left it all.
> 
> I could not stay another day.
> To laugh, to love, to work or play.
> Tasks left undone must stay that way.
> I found that peace at the close of the day.
> 
> If my parting has left a void.
> Then fill it with remembered joys.
> A friendship shared, a laugh, a kiss,
> Oh yes these things I too will miss.
> 
> Be not burdened with times of sorrow,
> I wish you the sunshine of tomorrow.
> My life’s been full. I savored much.
> Good friends, good time, a loved one’s touch.
> 
> Perhaps my time seemed all too brief;
> Don’t lengthen it now with undue grief.
> Lift up your hearts and peach to thee;
> God wanted me now; He set me free!
> Welcome Home
> 
> Welcome Home My Child My Son:
> Your work on earth has been well done.
> You have been a witness to many while on earth;
> And you've shared the story about the miracle birth.
> You never hid the fact that you loved Me.
> You shared the Word no matter what the need be.
> You spoke of Me often to family and friends;
> And you showed how faith can strengthen and often mends.
> You did your best to always give glory to Me;
> And for this; you will live eternally.
> And now the time has come for you to rest;
> I'm taking you home as My special guest.
> Welcome Home My daughter; My child; My son;
> Your work on earth has been well done.
> *


IM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOST ,THERE WILL BE PAIN FOR A WHILE BUT KNOWING THAT SHE IS WITH THE LORD WILL MAKE THE PAIN TURN TO JOY I LOST MY SISTER 2 YEARS AGO AND MY WIFE LOST TWO OF HER BROTHERS ONE 5 YEARS AGO THE OTHER IN FEB OF THIS YEAR THEY WERE ALL CHRISTIANS ,AND JUST KNOWING THAT THERE BEFORE THE LORD AND LOOKING AT OUR LORD S JESUS CHRIST FACE ,ITS JUST BRINGS JOY TO MY HEART AND SOOTHS THE PAIN ,WE WILL KEEP YOU AND YOUR FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS.GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY BROTHER,


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@May 18 2009, 12:29 PM~13921470
> *my mom passed away at noon today..she is with the lord in his kingdom..  She went peaceful with our family and our pastor at her side.  services will be announced when we have them.. again thank you for all the support and prayers..
> 
> I’m Free
> 
> Don’t grieve for me, for now I'm free.
> I'm following the path God has laid you see.
> I took His hand when I heard Him call,
> I turned my back and left it all.
> 
> I could not stay another day.
> To laugh, to love, to work or play.
> Tasks left undone must stay that way.
> I found that peace at the close of the day.
> 
> If my parting has left a void.
> Then fill it with remembered joys.
> A friendship shared, a laugh, a kiss,
> Oh yes these things I too will miss.
> 
> Be not burdened with times of sorrow,
> I wish you the sunshine of tomorrow.
> My life’s been full. I savored much.
> Good friends, good time, a loved one’s touch.
> 
> Perhaps my time seemed all too brief;
> Don’t lengthen it now with undue grief.
> Lift up your hearts and peach to thee;
> God wanted me now; He set me free!
> Welcome Home
> 
> Welcome Home My Child My Son:
> Your work on earth has been well done.
> You have been a witness to many while on earth;
> And you've shared the story about the miracle birth.
> You never hid the fact that you loved Me.
> You shared the Word no matter what the need be.
> You spoke of Me often to family and friends;
> And you showed how faith can strengthen and often mends.
> You did your best to always give glory to Me;
> And for this; you will live eternally.
> And now the time has come for you to rest;
> I'm taking you home as My special guest.
> Welcome Home My daughter; My child; My son;
> Your work on earth has been well done.
> *


i'm very sorry about your mom brother,i lost my dad of cancer 3 years ago,i miss him alot but i know he is better where he is now than to be in pain here on earth.be strong.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@May 18 2009, 12:29 PM~13921470
> *my mom passed away at noon today..she is with the lord in his kingdom..  She went peaceful with our family and our pastor at her side.  services will be announced when we have them.. again thank you for all the support and prayers..
> 
> I’m Free
> 
> Don’t grieve for me, for now I'm free.
> I'm following the path God has laid you see.
> I took His hand when I heard Him call,
> I turned my back and left it all.
> 
> I could not stay another day.
> To laugh, to love, to work or play.
> Tasks left undone must stay that way.
> I found that peace at the close of the day.
> 
> If my parting has left a void.
> Then fill it with remembered joys.
> A friendship shared, a laugh, a kiss,
> Oh yes these things I too will miss.
> 
> Be not burdened with times of sorrow,
> I wish you the sunshine of tomorrow.
> My life’s been full. I savored much.
> Good friends, good time, a loved one’s touch.
> 
> Perhaps my time seemed all too brief;
> Don’t lengthen it now with undue grief.
> Lift up your hearts and peach to thee;
> God wanted me now; He set me free!
> Welcome Home
> 
> Welcome Home My Child My Son:
> Your work on earth has been well done.
> You have been a witness to many while on earth;
> And you've shared the story about the miracle birth.
> You never hid the fact that you loved Me.
> You shared the Word no matter what the need be.
> You spoke of Me often to family and friends;
> And you showed how faith can strengthen and often mends.
> You did your best to always give glory to Me;
> And for this; you will live eternally.
> And now the time has come for you to rest;
> I'm taking you home as My special guest.
> Welcome Home My daughter; My child; My son;
> Your work on earth has been well done.
> *


my condolences to you and your family.may god give you the strength through these tough times.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@May 18 2009, 12:29 PM~13921470
> *my mom passed away at noon today..she is with the lord in his kingdom..  She went peaceful with our family and our pastor at her side.  services will be announced when we have them.. again thank you for all the support and prayers..
> 
> I’m Free
> 
> Don’t grieve for me, for now I'm free.
> I'm following the path God has laid you see.
> I took His hand when I heard Him call,
> I turned my back and left it all.
> 
> I could not stay another day.
> To laugh, to love, to work or play.
> Tasks left undone must stay that way.
> I found that peace at the close of the day.
> 
> If my parting has left a void.
> Then fill it with remembered joys.
> A friendship shared, a laugh, a kiss,
> Oh yes these things I too will miss.
> 
> Be not burdened with times of sorrow,
> I wish you the sunshine of tomorrow.
> My life’s been full. I savored much.
> Good friends, good time, a loved one’s touch.
> 
> Perhaps my time seemed all too brief;
> Don’t lengthen it now with undue grief.
> Lift up your hearts and peach to thee;
> God wanted me now; He set me free!
> Welcome Home
> 
> Welcome Home My Child My Son:
> Your work on earth has been well done.
> You have been a witness to many while on earth;
> And you've shared the story about the miracle birth.
> You never hid the fact that you loved Me.
> You shared the Word no matter what the need be.
> You spoke of Me often to family and friends;
> And you showed how faith can strengthen and often mends.
> You did your best to always give glory to Me;
> And for this; you will live eternally.
> And now the time has come for you to rest;
> I'm taking you home as My special guest.
> Welcome Home My daughter; My child; My son;
> Your work on earth has been well done.
> *


 Sorry to hear about your loss brother, but happy for her gain.. being she is where we All want to be, with our Lord ans savior. :angel: God Bless you and yours through these tough times.

-Otis


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@May 18 2009, 12:29 PM~13921470
> *my mom passed away at noon today..she is with the lord in his kingdom..  She went peaceful with our family and our pastor at her side.  services will be announced when we have them.. again thank you for all the support and prayers..
> 
> I’m Free
> 
> Don’t grieve for me, for now I'm free.
> I'm following the path God has laid you see.
> I took His hand when I heard Him call,
> I turned my back and left it all.
> 
> I could not stay another day.
> To laugh, to love, to work or play.
> Tasks left undone must stay that way.
> I found that peace at the close of the day.
> 
> If my parting has left a void.
> Then fill it with remembered joys.
> A friendship shared, a laugh, a kiss,
> Oh yes these things I too will miss.
> 
> Be not burdened with times of sorrow,
> I wish you the sunshine of tomorrow.
> My life’s been full. I savored much.
> Good friends, good time, a loved one’s touch.
> 
> Perhaps my time seemed all too brief;
> Don’t lengthen it now with undue grief.
> Lift up your hearts and peach to thee;
> God wanted me now; He set me free!
> Welcome Home
> 
> Welcome Home My Child My Son:
> Your work on earth has been well done.
> You have been a witness to many while on earth;
> And you've shared the story about the miracle birth.
> You never hid the fact that you loved Me.
> You shared the Word no matter what the need be.
> You spoke of Me often to family and friends;
> And you showed how faith can strengthen and often mends.
> You did your best to always give glory to Me;
> And for this; you will live eternally.
> And now the time has come for you to rest;
> I'm taking you home as My special guest.
> Welcome Home My daughter; My child; My son;
> Your work on earth has been well done.
> *


Condolances from our family to yours, You all will be in our prayers!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@May 18 2009, 01:29 PM~13921470
> *my mom passed away at noon today..she is with the lord in his kingdom..  She went peaceful with our family and our pastor at her side.  services will be announced when we have them.. again thank you for all the support and prayers..
> 
> I’m Free
> 
> Don’t grieve for me, for now I'm free.
> I'm following the path God has laid you see.
> I took His hand when I heard Him call,
> I turned my back and left it all.
> 
> I could not stay another day.
> To laugh, to love, to work or play.
> Tasks left undone must stay that way.
> I found that peace at the close of the day.
> 
> If my parting has left a void.
> Then fill it with remembered joys.
> A friendship shared, a laugh, a kiss,
> Oh yes these things I too will miss.
> 
> Be not burdened with times of sorrow,
> I wish you the sunshine of tomorrow.
> My life’s been full. I savored much.
> Good friends, good time, a loved one’s touch.
> 
> Perhaps my time seemed all too brief;
> Don’t lengthen it now with undue grief.
> Lift up your hearts and peach to thee;
> God wanted me now; He set me free!
> Welcome Home
> 
> Welcome Home My Child My Son:
> Your work on earth has been well done.
> You have been a witness to many while on earth;
> And you've shared the story about the miracle birth.
> You never hid the fact that you loved Me.
> You shared the Word no matter what the need be.
> You spoke of Me often to family and friends;
> And you showed how faith can strengthen and often mends.
> You did your best to always give glory to Me;
> And for this; you will live eternally.
> And now the time has come for you to rest;
> I'm taking you home as My special guest.
> Welcome Home My daughter; My child; My son;
> Your work on earth has been well done.
> *


AMEN HOMIE. SHE IS IN A PLACE I CAN'T WAIT TO GET TO BRO I KNOW IT IS HARD TO LOOSE A LOVED ONE BUT WE HAVE TO LET GO ESPECIALY IF WE KNOW THEY ARE WITH OUR FATHER. HANG IN THERE HOMIE. BE THERE FOR THE REST OF THE FAM. OUR CONDOLENCES BRO YOU WILL BE IN OUR PRAYERS.


----------



## King Daddy

Take comfort in the fact that she is home brother, and will be joined in time. Again may the lord comfort you in this time of loss on this earth.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 18 2009, 04:11 AM~13917832
> *I feel you brother, and thats going to happen alot in our lives due to all of the denominations=devision God said repeatedly in His word NOT to create.
> You can still go. Just make sure before you do that you pray for protection from all words and spirits that are Not OF Him.  Pray for His wisdom to see all that is outside of the Holy Spirit.
> When ever you recognize  what is false, if you feel strong enough and know in your heart you will be able to stand your ground, then go ahead and speak out on it. For it is our duty to keep the truth known, which is all written.  Everything we need to know IS written and NO theory or guessing of what was meant is needed.
> 
> If you dont feel you will be able to, that is OK brother.  Most of the time, honestly.. a verbal fight may become, & of course.. none of us ever want that to happen and/or have to deal with it.    Theres nothing wrong with remaining silent & holding your peace.    It is what God said we are to have as a gift from Him at all times until and after His return, and being still a baby Christian(if so), then it may just be the right thing to do.
> 
> BUT!!....  If it bothers you enough on something wrong they say and you feel it in your spirit... test the spirit(them) as God says to, and simply ask them "Where is this written in the Bible?"
> 
> A tactic of justification is just to ask questions to get answers while not providing yourself; info that you know (until you are completely done with their answers)
> 
> A trick of evil, is for THEM to ask You if you understand what they are saying until you agree!  They will attempt to convince you rather than allowing wisdom to instill within you; which can only come from the pure truth.
> Being this is the case... they will instead force words upon you that cant be understood (because they aren't true) and attempt to make you feel dumb so that you Will just agree.
> -Dont let this happen brother if they do indeed try..  Just sit back in spirit and keep God in mind... talk to him during the session, and He will reveal Himself to you when what is TRULY of His is spoken :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope im not confusing to you.  But just remember family, God always has your back ANNNND front 24/7.      He will be with you when you go if you choose to or if you dont, just like He is now.  :biggrin:
> 
> -Those that know most, listen and are slow to speak.    This is the position it sounds like you might be in anyway, so you should be good.
> 
> We all will pray for you though bro :biggrin:  God Bless you and yours!
> 
> --Otis
> *




Well put O, just remember 65ragrider that for years the church was and is split by doctoral ideologies. I have a few friends from the UPC their faith will not alter mine they know not to try to "convert" me and I the same. Show respect for people and their beliefs but stick to your guns and the truth of the word. 
ROMANS 10:12-17 There is not one God to the Jews, more kind, and another to the Gentiles, who is less kind; the Lord is a Father to all men. The promise is the same to all, who call on the name of the Lord Jesus as the Son of God, as God manifest in the flesh. All believers thus call upon the Lord Jesus, and none else will do so humbly or sincerely. But how should any call on the Lord Jesus, the Divine Saviour, who had not heard of him? And what is the life of a Christian but a life of prayer? It shows that we feel our dependence on him, and are ready to give up ourselves to him, and have a believing expectation of our all from him. It was necessary that the gospel should be preached to the Gentiles. Somebody must show them what they are to believe. How welcome the gospel ought to be to those to whom it was preached! The gospel is given, not only to be known and believed, but to be obeyed. It is not a system of notions, but a rule of practice. The beginning, progress, and strength of faith is by hearing. But it is only hearing the word, as the word of God that will strengthen faith.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@May 20 2009, 08:45 AM~13945468
> *Well put O, just remember 65ragrider that for years the church was and is split by doctoral ideologies. I have a few friends from the UPC their faith will not alter mine they know not to try to "convert" me and I the same. Show respect for people and their beliefs but stick to your guns and the truth of the word.
> ROMANS 10:12-17 There is not one God to the Jews, more kind, and another to the Gentiles, who is less kind; the Lord is a Father to all men. The promise is the same to all, who call on the name of the Lord Jesus as the Son of God, as God manifest in the flesh. All believers thus call upon the Lord Jesus, and none else will do so humbly or sincerely. But how should any call on the Lord Jesus, the Divine Saviour, who had not heard of him? And what is the life of a Christian but a life of prayer? It shows that we feel our dependence on him, and are ready to give up ourselves to him, and have a believing expectation of our all from him. It was necessary that the gospel should be preached to the Gentiles. Somebody must show them what they are to believe. How welcome the gospel ought to be to those to whom it was preached! The gospel is given, not only to be known and believed, but to be obeyed. It is not a system of notions, but a rule of practice. The beginning, progress, and strength of faith is by hearing. But it is only hearing the word, as the word of God that will strengthen faith.
> *



HARD CORE BRO! Thats what Im talkin bot! Right on the Gold :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN

HELLO BROTHERS IM STILL STRUGGLELING WITH MY CASE WITH MY KIDS  
I JUST WANT TO SHARE THIS SONG WITH YOU THAT REMINDS ME OF MY BOY EVERYTIME HE LISTENS TO IT HE TRIES TO SING IT AND HIS ONLY 3 YRS OLD
GODS WORKING WITH HIM ALOT THIER MY LIFE ENJOY IT BROTHERS. ITS IN (SPANISH) SORRY BUT YOUR SPIRIT WILL UNDERSTAND IT FOR YOU, KEEP PRAYING FOR ME. ALSO LISTEN TO "ME ROBASTES EL CORAZON" THESE SONGS ARE THE ONCE THAT TOUCH MY SOUL.


----------



## FORGIVEN

ONE OF MY ALLTIME FAVORITES LAURA STORY HE IS "MIGHTY TO SAVE" ENJOY


----------



## IMPALA JOHN




----------



## NIMSTER64

uBdVRa57-LM&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 20 2009, 04:51 PM~13949844
> *ONE OF MY ALLTIME FAVORITES LAURA STORY HE IS "MIGHTY TO SAVE" ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats one of mine also.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 22 2009, 12:33 AM~13966013
> *uBdVRa57-LM&feature
> *


I WENT TO SEE THEM IN CONSERT :biggrin: BEAUTIFUL BROTHER ON THE REALS THE HOLY GHOST WAS EVERYWHERE THAT NIGHT


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 22 2009, 06:06 AM~13966951
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 01:37 AM~13988572
> *TTT
> *


WHATS UP BROTHERS :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 25 2009, 04:53 PM~13993236
> *WHATS UP BROTHERS :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up brother,hope you having a bless holiday,and to all my brothers and sisters.


----------



## REPENTANCE

GOD MORNING FAMILY! :h5: 

Al, did you go to the Delano show?????? I was there lookin for some fam..


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

]


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 27 2009, 10:18 AM~14013051
> *GOD MORNING FAMILY! :h5:
> 
> Al, did you go to the Delano show??????  I was there lookin for some fam..
> *


I WAS THIER AND I DIDNT SEE YOU? ACTUALLY I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE, BUT I WAS THIER


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 06:23 PM~13993475
> *whats up brother,hope you having a bless holiday,and to all my brothers and sisters.
> *


TRYING TO FIND A CHURCH RIGHT NOW AROUND LOS ANGELES AREA  I NEED THAT FIRE BROTHER  MY HEARTS CRYING FOR HIS PRESENCE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2009, 01:14 PM~14015450
> *TRYING TO FIND A CHURCH RIGHT NOW AROUND LOS ANGELES AREA   I NEED THAT FIRE BROTHER  MY HEARTS CRYING FOR HIS PRESENCE
> *


What part of LA, I know a Crazy on Fire Biker Pastor in Arleta, It's Arleta Temple Church of God, it is down the block across the street from the VO that does the shows on Osborne.... He has bikers, lowriders all kinds of folks at his chruch....


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 27 2009, 06:25 PM~14018217
> *What part of LA, I know a Crazy on Fire Biker Pastor in Arleta, It's Arleta Temple Church of God, it is down the block across the street from the VO that does the shows on Osborne....  He has bikers, lowriders all kinds of folks at his chruch....
> *


ADDRESS PLEASE  IS IT V.O


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2009, 03:14 PM~14015450
> *TRYING TO FIND A CHURCH RIGHT NOW AROUND LOS ANGELES AREA   I NEED THAT FIRE BROTHER  MY HEARTS CRYING FOR HIS PRESENCE
> *


Rodney Piper wrote that God is most satisfied in us, when we are most satisfied in him. My prayers are with you and your family as you search for a home where you can be feed and fellowship in Christ. My family and I are moving and will be looking into a new church home for the next few years.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2009, 05:36 PM~14018322
> *ADDRESS PLEASE  IS IT V.O
> *


No it not a VO, it is a Church of God, I will get the info for you!!!


----------



## TOE-KNEE

thank you my christian brothers for all prayers and kind words.. yes my mom is in a better place, with our lord in his kingdom.. no more pain or suffering.. 

2 days before she passed we promised her we would do our best to see her in heaven one day.. she shook her head and smiled.. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@May 28 2009, 12:00 PM~14026405
> *thank you my christian brothers for all prayers and kind words.. yes my mom is in a better place, with our lord in his kingdom.. no more pain or suffering..
> 
> 2 days before she passed we promised her we would do our best to see her in heaven one day.. she shook her head and smiled.. :biggrin:
> *


We are still mourning with you brother


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2009, 01:13 PM~14015440
> *I WAS THIER AND I DIDNT SEE YOU? ACTUALLY I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE, BUT I WAS THIER
> *


Dang dude! Well i made it there after the hop happened, but stayed till the last car left. My pics are up on my myspace link!

Its coo tho, we will meet some day soon


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 18 2009, 01:35 AM~13917773
> *thanks bro,my sister and her family go to a petecostal church and they are call jesus only or u.p.c they invite me to a bible study but they belive in some stuff that i don't,i don want to be rude and not go,what do you think i should do?
> *


bro its a nice thing to go, petecostal chuch,, i have been going 6 month, and i see more goodthings happing.... life is what you make it, GOD BLESS


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 27 2009, 11:37 PM~14021746
> *No it not a VO, it is a Church of God, I will get the info for you!!!
> *


OKAE THANK YOU


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR JESUS CHRIST


----------



## jdc68chevy

HOWS MY FELLOW CHRISTIAN BROTHERS, & SISTERS DOING TODAY I PRAY THAT WERE ALL BEING BLESSED BY GODS GRACE & MERCY ,I HAD A GREAT DAY IN CHURCH TODAY ,THE HOLY SPRIT WAS ALL IN THE PLACE ,IT MADE MY HEART & SOUL FEEL GOOD . PS REMEBER THAT EVERYDAY IS A DAY THAT THE LORD HAS MADE & LET US REJOICE & BE GLAD IN IT AMEN.


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@May 28 2009, 12:00 PM~14026405
> *thank you my christian brothers for all prayers and kind words.. yes my mom is in a better place, with our lord in his kingdom.. no more pain or suffering..
> 
> 2 days before she passed we promised her we would do our best to see her in heaven one day.. she shook her head and smiled.. :biggrin:
> *


MY HEART & MY PRAYERS GOES OUT TO YOU & YOUR FAMILY I DONT KNOW WHAT ITS LIKE TO LOOSE A PARENT , BUT I HAVE LOST A CHILD IN 2000 & I KNOW THAT PRAYER HELPED ME & MY WIFE THROUGH IT , SO JUST STAY PRAYFULL & LOOK FORWORD TO THE DAY WHEN U WILL SEE YOUR MOM IN HEAVEN MAY GOD BLESS U & YOURS AMEN.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@May 31 2009, 01:48 PM~14053932
> *HOWS MY FELLOW CHRISTIAN BROTHERS, & SISTERS DOING TODAY I PRAY THAT WERE ALL BEING BLESSED BY GODS GRACE & MERCY ,I HAD A GREAT DAY IN CHURCH TODAY ,THE HOLY SPRIT WAS ALL IN THE PLACE ,IT MADE MY HEART & SOUL FEEL GOOD . PS REMEBER THAT EVERYDAY IS A DAY THAT THE LORD HAS MADE & LET US REJOICE & BE GLAD IN IT AMEN.
> *


Amen brother.


----------



## KLIQUE64

hit up peter for any question you have


----------



## servant of christ

ttt


----------



## 68caprice




----------



## Duez




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 6 2009, 10:31 PM~14115613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Booo... you just like to argue. Your not lookin for or trying to "prove" truth.

All your attempts to deny God are useless and a waste of your own time. You will Never be fulfilled by your attempts from it either, i promise yout that.
The big issue your still not seeing, is that exactly what your trying to destroy is exactly the only thing that CAN fulfill your life.
-Its up to you. Thats the choice God gave you, not "science"(investigation of whats *Already created;not creating only mimicking) or "chance"(which has to be *Given by a controller).

As always bro, God bless you and keep comming back!  :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

How's everyone else this Sunday? I missed the House due to serious flu.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 7 2009, 05:49 PM~14120435
> *How's everyone else this Sunday?  I missed the House due to serious flu.
> *


Sucks god messed up by creating influenza.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 7 2009, 12:31 AM~14115613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I watched this video and i understand what this guy in the video is saying:

he needs evidence before making a decision.
so what do you do if you want evidence? you search for it.
i sought God with tears and then one day he reached down and saved me out of the pit i was in. He filled me with his Holy Spirit which in turn gave me evidence that he existed.

if you want to know that God is real then you need to seek after him. Jesus says "seek and you will find" if you dont desire to seek after God then you wont never get the evidence.


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 6 2009, 10:31 PM~14115613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE THE VOID IN YOUR HEART JUST OPEN IT & LET THE LOVE OF CHRIST FILL IT FOR U, SEE THIS CHRISTIAN WALK IS NOT AN EASY ONE ,CAUSE ITS SO EASY JUST TO DO WROUNG ,BUT WHEN U FILL YOUR UP FOR A LIFE CHANGING CHALLANGE ,SOMETHING THATS SO REAL & NOBODY CAN TAKE FROM U CALL ON GOD HES WAITING ON U , BUT U HAVE TO GO THROUGH THE SON TO GET TO THE ALL MIGHTY FATHER, THE HOLY SPIRIT IS THE BEST HIGH U WILL EVER HAVE AMEN.


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 7 2009, 05:49 PM~14120435
> *How's everyone else this Sunday?  I missed the House due to serious flu.
> *


 I PRAY U FILL BETTER MY BROTHER IN CHRIST .


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jun 7 2009, 06:37 PM~14120831
> *I PRAY U FILL BETTER MY BROTHER IN CHRIST .
> *


Thanks fam, and those are some pure points both of you posted above. :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 7 2009, 06:00 PM~14120519
> *Sucks god messed up by creating influenza.
> *


Purpose El Duez. In a life of hate, you will never understand that there is a purpose for everything, and God makes nothing wrong bad/evil purposes.
Besides, if you ever read even the front of the Bible you would understand when Adam & Eve disobeyed(sinned) against God, the World was taken away from us by God and given to Satan. Read The Word(Holy Bible) and learn already.
Diseases were not made by him, but by us...
Adam messed up listening to Eve over God putting us were we are today in life, but WE - STILL mess up by not listening to this very day... Common sense says NONE of that is God's fault. No science neccessary.


----------



## Duez

I can hardly believe how gullible you guys are. Never in history was there any proof of any god at any time, at any place. All your explanations of "god has his reasons" are almost comedic if you weren't so serious. Think bigger than man, bigger than earth, bigger than the milky way. There is no need for god, when you can actually explain things.


----------



## 66LOW

GodSide for LIFE!!!

RESPECT Brothers. :nicoderm:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 66LOW_@Jun 8 2009, 03:44 AM~14124030
> *GodSide for LIFE!!!
> 
> RESPECT Brothers.  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 66LOW_@Jun 8 2009, 02:44 AM~14124030
> *GodSide for LIFE!!!
> 
> RESPECT Brothers.  :nicoderm:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 8 2009, 01:54 PM~14128372
> *:h5:
> *


  

had a deep sermon Sun morning. About folks in church sending others to hell and being Vice Jesus..


----------



## God's Son2

the bible says "that we must walk even as he (Jesus) walked. we might be the only Jesus people see on earth so we better act like Him!!! check yourself if your not cause you might be on the devils side


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 8 2009, 09:33 PM~14133007
> *the bible says "that we must walk even as he (Jesus) walked. we might be the only Jesus people see on earth so we better act like Him!!! check yourself if your not cause you might be on the devils side
> *


HEAVEN OR HELL YOU DECIDE...............


----------



## King Daddy

ttt, pray all my brothers are doing well.


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 9 2009, 09:21 AM~14137153
> *ttt, pray all my brothers are doing well.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

a song i thought id share..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QsS190dZTs


----------



## L-BABY

ACTS 2:38


----------



## 65ragrider

sup brothers this is joe from GOOD TIMES C.C one of our members lost one of his love ones of cancer and am trying to help him out by having a car wash, i just moved here to the i.e i wonder if you know a place in the i.e where we can have the car wash.if you do can you pls call me at714-574-2956 joe thanks God bless.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 11 2009, 10:39 PM~14167885
> *sup brothers this is joe from GOOD TIMES C.C one of our members lost one of his love ones of cancer and am trying to help him out by having a car wash, i just moved here to the i.e i wonder if you know a place in the i.e where we can have the car wash.if you do can you pls call me at714-574-2956 joe thanks God bless.
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!???!


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## REPENTANCE

Bro's i need some prayer on my spirit. I have slipped away from Abba and of course truly loving Him, hurts me daily and deeeeeply inside. I've done what i would consider alot of wrong since i have, and im not trying to be back here in my life.
Please pray tha Dad hits me and shows me the path He has for me and washes my sins not only from His book, but my own mind as well.
Guilt is a murderer. 

I've also drifter for too long from my other club/family members and of course that doesn't help neither.
I love all of you guys and pray all the time that you guys keep up your faith and dont stray... pray everyday and remember Gods not restless because He doesn't need it and is always by us, with us, watching us.

Thank you guys and much love again. I've not strayed from my faith in Him, nor in dropping doing what im doing with the Filming FOR Christ, so i will STILL be seeing you guys soon enough when i come to you town.. but more importantly... i pray to see you in Heaven with Papa.

-Otis


----------



## REPENTANCE

Its false because they brought a race issue into it, but Im still personally glad/proud someone out there chose to go the route of putting Christ out there like this.


----------



## King Daddy

O, we will stand in agreement with you for the Spirirt to do a new thing in you bro. As far as the Lincoln, I dont know that many people from that part of the world that are blonde haired and blue eyed. The skin tone is probaly dead on but that is not the issue, they are representing the King of kings.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 14 2009, 03:57 AM~14184661
> *Its false because they brought a race issue into it, but Im still personally glad/proud someone out there chose to go the route of putting Christ out there like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like it..

they had a 80s riv called the creator here in chicago back in the 90s.. it Jesus murls everywhere.. an amazing car..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 14 2009, 10:09 PM~14191407
> *O, we will stand in agreement with you for the Spirirt to do a new thing in you bro.  As far as the Lincoln, I dont know that many people from that part of the world that are blonde haired and blue eyed. The skin tone is probaly dead on but that is not the issue, they are representing the King of kings.
> *


Thanks 4 wut u said. 

LoL, naw what i mean by ht e Linc, i didnt post up everything on and around the car, but im "black" too btw, and if you see everything on the car and around it, you could see that they tried to make it like Jesus and his followers are straight black. Like i said though, im glad that some one Was reppin Christ, but i disapprove when its done inaccurate... especially with a race issue in mind, cuz if your gonna represent God, the last thing a person should be trying to say about Him is that he cares about race. Thats all!


----------



## ChristSydeRidah

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 12 2009, 03:42 PM~13865847
> *oh ya, i did respond to dat. issue is still wit the music. i have not gotten any calls back or emails    So im still stuck at the moment unfortunetly.
> 
> I also have stopped(for the moment) filming as far as not shots go, until i get my new camera.
> 
> ---If anyone knows of a Christian or at least a clean rapper(THATS GOOD!!) that wants to be heard over back ground music... then let them know whats up.  And no dollars droppin. Keepin it true.  This aint about the money for me. :angel:
> *



Whats up Bro, I am in Northern Cali and am starting a Christian CC, anyways I know several off the chain Christian rappers that are on FIRE for God! Let me know if you still need someone and what style you are looking for and I can hook you up! 

GODSBLESHYA!


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR MY LORD AND SAVIOR


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 15 2009, 05:39 PM~14199307
> *TTT FOR MY LORD AND SAVIOR
> *


hey hey HEY! Thats OOOOOOOOUR Lord and savior! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow

Good Morning my fellow Christian Riders!


----------



## NIMSTER64

good morning everyone. I didn't got to church for three weeks and my anxiety level was rising every day. I went this past sunday and all of it was gone. God Blesses and makes me feel good.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Jun 14 2009, 10:09 PM~14191407-->
> 
> 
> 
> O, we will stand in agreement with you for the Spirirt to do a new thing in you bro.  As far as the Lincoln, I dont know that many people from that part of the world that are blonde haired and blue eyed. The skin tone is probaly dead on but that is not the issue, they are representing the King of kings.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we all have our opinions. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Jun 15 2009, 08:47 AM~14193865
> *Thanks 4 wut u said.
> 
> LoL, naw what i mean by ht e Linc, i didnt post up everything on and around the car, but im "black" too btw, and if you see everything on the car and around it, you could see that they tried to make it like Jesus and his followers are straight black.  Like i said though, im glad that some one Was reppin Christ, but i disapprove when its done inaccurate... especially with a race issue in mind, cuz if your gonna represent God, the last thing a person should be trying to say about Him is that he cares about race.  Thats all!
> *


wow , never pictured you as a brotha. LOL not to many around .. lol



> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 16 2009, 05:40 AM~14204248
> *good morning everyone. I didn't got to church for three weeks and my anxiety level was rising every day. I went this past sunday and all of it was gone. God Blesses and makes me feel good.
> *


I need a vacation. I play every week ,meetings all week , and other minitries I got to do!!! I'm bad for wanting to be gone a few weeks. hahahha.. but no one said this was easy..


----------



## FORGIVEN

ENJOY IT BROTHERS  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPduF2-uDKA&feature=related


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 15 2009, 10:47 AM~14193865
> *Thanks 4 wut u said.
> 
> LoL, naw what i mean by ht e Linc, i didnt post up everything on and around the car, but im "black" too btw, and if you see everything on the car and around it, you could see that they tried to make it like Jesus and his followers are straight black.  Like i said though, im glad that some one Was reppin Christ, but i disapprove when its done inaccurate... especially with a race issue in mind, cuz if your gonna represent God, the last thing a person should be trying to say about Him is that he cares about race.  Thats all!
> *


I feel ya, thats why I love this topic. You are like a brother from another mother I just aint meet in person yet. The same with the other brothers on here, we all have our own convictions and ideas but we all stand together under one God, the true God :biggrin: .


----------



## NIMSTER64

I will be on the road to Florida this thurs. please pray for my family to have a safe trip there and back. thanks.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 16 2009, 11:54 AM~14206471
> *we all have our opinions.  :biggrin:
> wow , never pictured you as a brotha. LOL not to many around .. lol
> I need a vacation. I play every week ,meetings all week , and other minitries I got to do!!! I'm bad for wanting to be gone a few weeks. hahahha.. but no one said this was easy..
> *


I hear you they take turns at our church.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 16 2009, 07:52 PM~14211629
> *I will be on the road to Florida this thurs. please pray for my family to have a safe trip there and back. thanks.
> *


Will do. the weather here is crazy so far this summer!!! And seems like every idiot is back on the road now gas went down some...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 16 2009, 09:06 PM~14211790
> *Will do. the weather here is crazy so far this summer!!! And seems like every idiot is back on the road now gas went down some...
> *


whats it going out there? out here its 2.89 for the cheap stuff


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 16 2009, 05:40 AM~14204248
> *good morning everyone. I didn't got to church for three weeks and my anxiety level was rising every day. I went this past sunday and all of it was gone. God Blesses and makes me feel good.
> *


x2. the same was goin on with me, but i finally returned this past sunday and feel so much better now. Every weekend i was either out of town for a show or dealing with a sick kid = hospital. Sucked...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jun 16 2009, 08:41 PM~14212300-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats it going out there? out here its 2.89 for the cheap stuff
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.50-2.60
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Jun 17 2009, 08:15 AM~14215979
> *x2. the same was goin on with me, but i finally returned this past sunday and feel so much better now. Every weekend i was either out of town for a show or dealing with a sick kid = hospital.  Sucked...
> *


I go to church in my colors ( dickies , club attire ) and roll after service during these times.. Or just do Sunday school and bounce when I have a drive... Pastor gets a kick out of Lowriders in the lot.. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

How many of you are ex-cons, drug addicts, alcoholics? No disrespect, just wondering.


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 18 2009, 03:08 AM~14225867
> *How many of you are ex-cons, drug addicts, alcoholics? No disrespect, just wondering.
> *


BORN AGAIN, DONT DO THE THINGS WE USE TO DO....THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jun 18 2009, 04:11 AM~14226020
> *BORN AGAIN, DONT DO THE THINGS WE USE TO DO....THINK ABOUT IT
> *


HE'S ASKING HOW MANY *EX*-cons, drug addicts, alcoholics?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Jun 18 2009, 02:08 AM~14225867-->
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you are ex-cons, drug addicts, alcoholics? No disrespect, just wondering.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> Not here.. made some bad choices, but never did time , never tryed drugs , and a stay at home dad (3rd shift nursing) for 5 kids. wife makes paper.. dont drink or smoke either.. Just over weight.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 04:11 AM~14226020
> *BORN AGAIN, DONT DO THE THINGS WE USE TO DO....THINK ABOUT IT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-servent of christ_@Jun 18 2009, 04:34 AM~14226044
> *HE'S ASKING HOW MANY EX-cons, drug addicts, alcoholics?
> *


who care!!!!!!!! but I see what he is trying to start I guess. Seems like folks get locked up and they find Jesus real quick!!! No need to call on the name when your ass in in heat... Prison preachers are a dime a dozen..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Forgot to say morning Brotha'z!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 17 2009, 08:36 AM~14216158
> *2.50-2.60
> I go to church in my colors ( dickies , club attire ) and roll after service during these times..  Or just do Sunday school and bounce when I have a drive... Pastor gets a kick out of Lowriders in the lot.. :biggrin:
> *



We have the front of our church coned off for lowriders!! Also a usher stays out to watch the cars...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 18 2009, 02:08 AM~14225867
> *How many of you are ex-cons, drug addicts, alcoholics? No disrespect, just wondering.
> *


Not me, but from the worst streets in America & still return..


----------



## BIGRUBE644

63 IMPALA CANDY APPLE RED WITH WHITE AND RED PIPPING. CLEAN ASS HELL.
JUST TESTING THE WATERS .. CASH MONEY NO TRADES PLEASE. IF INTERESTED PM ME. SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY. THANK YOU


----------



## ChristSydeRidah

Christianos Car Club Begins! Northern Cali!


----------



## Duez

Wassup crazy ass god believers. See any pictures of god in your breakfast this morning? :biggrin: :loco:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 20 2009, 01:45 PM~14248265
> *Wassup crazy ass god believers. See any pictures of god in your breakfast this morning? :biggrin:  :loco:
> *


I skipped breakfast.  But i still saw Him in my prayer! :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

Happy Fathers day to all my Christian brothers that are dads.


----------



## jdc68chevy

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL ,MY GOD BLESS U ALL.


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 20 2009, 01:45 PM~14248265
> *Wassup crazy ass god believers. See any pictures of god in your breakfast this morning? :biggrin:  :loco:
> *


I WAS NOT GOING TO RESPOND ,BUT I SEE THIS LITTLE LOST SHEEP POSTING UP IN A LOT OF OTHER TOPICS ,GETTING HIS TAIL KICKED JUST ABOUT EVERYTIME HE OPENS HIS MOUTH,MAY BE IF U PRAYED 4 SOME WISDOM THEN GOD WILL BLESS U WITH SOMETHING TO SAY THAT MIGHT GET U SOME RESPECT ON THIS L.I.L SITE, BUT EVEN THOUGH I DONT WANT TO ,IM GOING TO DO WHAT MY LORD & SAVIOR WOULD HAVE ME TO DO ,& THATS PRAY 4 U I HOPE ITS NOT IN VAIN ?


----------



## servant of christ

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jun 21 2009, 12:41 PM~14253920
> *I WAS NOT GOING TO RESPOND ,BUT I SEE THIS LITTLE LOST SHEEP POSTING UP IN A LOT OF OTHER TOPICS ,GETTING HIS TAIL KICKED JUST ABOUT EVERYTIME HE OPENS HIS MOUTH,MAY BE IF U PRAYED 4 SOME WISDOM THEN GOD WILL BLESS U WITH SOMETHING TO SAY THAT MIGHT GET U SOME RESPECT ON THIS L.I.L SITE, BUT EVEN THOUGH I DONT WANT TO ,IM GOING TO DO WHAT MY LORD & SAVIOR WOULD HAVE ME TO DO ,& THATS PRAY 4 U I HOPE ITS NOT IN VAIN ?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ChristSydeRidah+Jun 19 2009, 05:45 PM~14242766-->
> 
> 
> 
> Christianos Car Club Begins! Northern Cali!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> congrats..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 20 2009, 01:45 PM~14248265
> *Wassup crazy ass god believers. See any pictures of god in your breakfast this morning? :biggrin:  :loco:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by King [email protected] 21 2009, 11:18 AM~14253682
> *Happy Fathers day to all my Christian brothers that are dads.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 11:25 AM~14253749
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL ,MY GOD BLESS U ALL.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 11:41 AM~14253920
> *I WAS NOT GOING TO RESPOND ,BUT I SEE THIS LITTLE LOST SHEEP POSTING UP IN A LOT OF OTHER TOPICS ,GETTING HIS TAIL KICKED JUST ABOUT EVERYTIME HE OPENS HIS MOUTH,MAY BE IF U PRAYED 4 SOME WISDOM THEN GOD WILL BLESS U WITH SOMETHING TO SAY THAT MIGHT GET U SOME RESPECT ON THIS L.I.L SITE, BUT EVEN THOUGH I DONT WANT TO ,IM GOING TO DO WHAT MY LORD & SAVIOR WOULD HAVE ME TO DO ,& THATS PRAY 4 U I HOPE ITS NOT IN VAIN ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lefhandman_@Jun 21 2009, 05:42 PM~14256348
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jun 21 2009, 11:41 AM~14253920
> *I WAS NOT GOING TO RESPOND ,BUT I SEE THIS LITTLE LOST SHEEP POSTING UP IN A LOT OF OTHER TOPICS ,GETTING HIS TAIL KICKED JUST ABOUT EVERYTIME HE OPENS HIS MOUTH,MAY BE IF U PRAYED 4 SOME WISDOM THEN GOD WILL BLESS U WITH SOMETHING TO SAY THAT MIGHT GET U SOME RESPECT ON THIS L.I.L SITE, BUT EVEN THOUGH I DONT WANT TO ,IM GOING TO DO WHAT MY LORD & SAVIOR WOULD HAVE ME TO DO ,& THATS PRAY 4 U I HOPE ITS NOT IN VAIN ?
> *


Only stupid people talk shit to me. I am so far superior to anybody on this site it's almost a waste of my time to reply here.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 21 2009, 09:06 PM~14258131
> *Only stupid people talk shit to me. I am so far superior to anybody on this site it's almost a waste of my time to reply here.
> *


Really?


----------



## G2G_Al

Keep me in your prayers brothers, Lord know the situation...

Thanks,
Al


----------



## King Daddy

Yes and Amen to all silent prayer request.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 21 2009, 10:06 PM~14258131
> *Only stupid people talk shit to me. I am so far superior to anybody on this site it's almost a waste of my time to reply here.
> *


BUT YET YOU'VE SEEM TO FIND YOURSELF HERE ALL THE TIME RIGHT? YOU MUST REALLY WANT TO BELIEVE CAUSE YOU KEEP COMMING TO OUR TOPIC WHERE WE HAVE NOTHING BAD TO SAY ABOUT ANYBODY, SO I THINK YOU WANT TO BE SAVED BUT JUST HAVING A HARD TIME EXCEPTING THE TRUTH  I KNOW YOULL BE IN HERE AGAIN TO REPLY SO MAY GOD BE WITH YOU BRO ATLEAST HE WONT ABANDEN YOU.AND WE WILL KEEP PRAYING FOR YOU JUST LIKE WE PRAY FOR EACH OTHER.


----------



## ptman2002

Forgiven you are exactly right, people always tend to reject Christ, and dont want to believe. but they seem scared to just except it. excepting is sometimes the hardest thing to do. but always end the end its the easiest thing to do. I am not ashamed of my Lord. Jesus died for my sins and he also died for yours DUEZ. if you would except him, he could do things with your life beyond measure. God Bless fellas.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 21 2009, 11:55 PM~14259205
> *Keep me in your prayers brothers, Lord know the situation...
> 
> Thanks,
> Al
> *


here brother something to lift your spirit  enjoy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWPABE3gycs


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jun 22 2009, 05:54 PM~14265197
> *Forgiven you are exactly right,  people always tend to reject Christ,  and dont want to believe.  but they seem scared to just except it.  excepting is sometimes the hardest thing to do.  but always end the end its the easiest thing to do.  I am not ashamed of my Lord.  Jesus died for my sins and he also died for yours DUEZ.  if you would except him,  he could do things with your life beyond measure.  God Bless fellas.
> *


ONLY HE CAN SET YOU FREE, SOMETIMES ITS HARD TO DO THE RIGHT THING BECAUSE YOU MIGHT NOT FIT IN WITH THE REST OF YOUR FRIENDS, TRUST ME IVE BEEN THEIR, AND WHEN I MADE THAT DICISION TO ECCEPT CHRIST IN MY HEART "WOW" MY WHOLE LIFE CHANGED IT ACTUALLY MADE A 360 AND I LOOKED AT LIFE DIFFERENT,IM NOT PERFECT BELEIVE ME IM GOING THRU SOME RUFF TIMES RIGHT NOW BUT I KNOW I GOT JESUS IN MY HEART HIS THE BEAT OF MY HEART. GOD BLESS YOU BRO.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 17 2009, 10:36 AM~14216158
> *2.50-2.60
> I go to church in my colors ( dickies , club attire ) and roll after service during these times..  Or just do Sunday school and bounce when I have a drive... Pastor gets a kick out of Lowriders in the lot.. :biggrin:
> *


 nice brother.. ive done that a few times.. my church started doing anual car shows to try to get kids of streets and try and get them involved in something like cars or clubs instead of gangs and drugs..


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR THE KING OF KINGS


----------



## FORGIVEN

LET IT REIGN FOR OUR FATHER IN HEAVEN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 25 2009, 11:14 AM~14294464
> *LET IT REIGN FOR OUR FATHER IN HEAVEN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy

Found this on page two, bump for the King of kings


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 27 2009, 12:54 PM~14314902
> *Found this on page two, bump for the King of kings
> *


  PRAISE HIM


----------



## King Daddy

:h5:


----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ

BEEN OUT THE SEEN FO A WHILE NOW BUT FINALLY STOP BY TO WHATS UP TO ALL MY BRO IN CHRIST HERE ON LIL...GOD BLESS


----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 30 2009, 01:17 PM~14340110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 30 2009, 11:13 AM~14340083
> *BEEN OUT THE SEEN FO A WHILE NOW BUT FINALLY STOP BY TO WHATS UP TO ALL MY BRO IN CHRIST HERE ON LIL...GOD BLESS
> *


  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 30 2009, 01:19 PM~14340118
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 30 2009, 12:13 PM~14340083
> *BEEN OUT THE SEEN FO A WHILE NOW BUT FINALLY STOP BY TO WHATS UP TO ALL MY BRO IN CHRIST HERE ON LIL...GOD BLESS
> *


Welcome back bro


----------



## King Daddy

Yall feeling the heat as well, its been triple digits for the past month here. We avoid going out during the 12pm-5pm hours. Gotta pray for those that do not have the A/C or fan in home. My town has a fan drive and we try to donate a couple every time. We got to go out and do what we can, be his hands and feet.


----------



## bribri1

> _Originally posted by ChristSydeRidah_@Jun 19 2009, 05:45 PM~14242766
> *Christianos Car Club Begins! Northern Cali!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHERS BIG FRANK FROM CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS UP IN THE 209 VALLEY KEEP DOING HIS WILL GOD BLESS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Just got in from date night with wife! We went and saw the knowing. Pretty deep movie! Makes you think!


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68

JUST LIKE TO GIVE SOME LOVE TO MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN THE LORD, TO CONTINUE STRONG IN OUR FAITH LETTING HIS LIGHT SHINE FOR HIS GLORY AND MAY HE CONTINUE TO USE THIS THREAD TO SHARE HIS LOVE AND THE GOOD NEWS THAT HE SHED HIS BLOOD FOR OUR SIN AND THAT WE HAVE BEEN FORGIVEN. FATHER I THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOU DO FOR US. I PRAY THAT MAY YOU PUT A HEDGE OF PROTECTION AROUND OUR HEARTS AND OUR LIVES, PROTECT OUR CHILDREN AND FOR OUR LOVED ONES THAT DONT KNOW YOU MAY WE CONTINUE AND BE A LIGHT AND A EXAMPLE TO THEM, MAY THEY NOT SEE US BUT MAY THEY SEE YOU LIVING IN US, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SON AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR HOLY SPIRIT THAT GUIDES US. IN JESUS NAME AMEN - HEAVENBOUND


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 30 2009, 10:17 AM~14340110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


call me up brO! :biggrin: :biggrin: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 30 2009, 02:36 PM~14340917
> *Welcome back bro
> *


OHHH YEAHH


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 30 2009, 02:39 PM~14340949
> *Yall feeling the heat as well, its been triple digits for the past month here. We avoid going out during the 12pm-5pm hours. Gotta pray for those that do not have the A/C or fan in home. My town has a fan drive and we try to donate a couple every time. We got to go out and do what we can, be his hands and feet.
> *


MAN I BLESSED TO LIVE IN FLORIDA EVEN THOUGH IT GET IN THE HIGH 90'S BOUT THIS TIME OF YEAR HERE THERE;S A LITTLE WIND WITH IT AND BY THE WAY IT STILL ALL RIGHT CAUSE FOR THE PASS MONTH NOW NOTHING BUT RAIN EVERY OTHER DAY ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH BUT I GOT TO CUT MY GRASS TWICE A WEEK AND I GOT ONE ACRE OF LAND TO CUT :0 :uh: AINT NOW JOKE . :uh:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Jul 1 2009, 01:45 AM~14347931
> *JUST LIKE TO GIVE SOME LOVE TO MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN THE LORD, TO CONTINUE STRONG IN OUR FAITH LETTING HIS LIGHT SHINE FOR HIS GLORY AND MAY HE CONTINUE TO USE THIS THREAD TO SHARE HIS LOVE AND THE GOOD NEWS THAT HE SHED HIS BLOOD FOR OUR SIN AND THAT WE HAVE BEEN FORGIVEN. FATHER I THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOU DO FOR US. I PRAY THAT MAY YOU PUT A HEDGE OF PROTECTION AROUND OUR HEARTS AND OUR LIVES, PROTECT OUR CHILDREN AND FOR OUR LOVED ONES THAT DONT KNOW YOU MAY WE CONTINUE AND BE A LIGHT AND A EXAMPLE TO THEM, MAY THEY NOT SEE US BUT MAY THEY SEE YOU LIVING IN US, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SON AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR HOLY SPIRIT THAT GUIDES US. IN JESUS NAME AMEN - HEAVENBOUND
> *


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 1 2009, 04:03 AM~14348761
> *call me up brO!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


10-4 OTIS GONNA WAIT TILL THE SUN SHINES OVER HERE PLUS I FORGOT THAT ITS BOUT FOUR HOUR DIFFRENT FLORIDA TO LAS VEGAS BUT ILL GET AT YOU BRO LATERZZZZZ


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Jun 30 2009, 10:17 AM~14340110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: bumping that church music!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 1 2009, 08:35 AM~14349790
> *:biggrin:  bumping that church music!!!!!!
> *


OH YEAH LETS HEAR IT.....


----------



## King Daddy

Jesus Music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkamzU_AmrQ

couldn't get the video to post


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 2 2009, 08:38 AM~14361195
> *Jesus Music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't get the video to post
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## King Daddy




----------



## 68caprice




----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR OUR KING OF KINGS


----------



## King Daddy

from page 3


----------



## King Daddy

from page 3


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 8 2009, 04:53 AM~14409976
> *from page 3
> *


Been slow around here. We need to all be in prayer ! There spiritual war going on! This last month Hollywood done gone crazy and folk falling dead left and right! Young folks killing! And we NC just found 2 killers! :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 8 2009, 07:55 AM~14410378
> *Been slow around here. We need to all be in prayer ! There spiritual war going on! This last month Hollywood done gone crazy and folk falling dead left and right! Young folks killing! And we NC just found 2 killers! :angry:
> *


seriously brother one lady said his like god to us micheal jackson" thats what she said on tv. we need to keep praying brothers and sisters only one KING in this world his name is JESUS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 8 2009, 09:08 AM~14411267
> *seriously brother one lady said his like god to us micheal jackson" thats what she said on tv. we need to keep praying brothers and sisters only one KING in this world his name is JESUS
> *


 :0 wow. I have no nice comment on MJ.. I just hope he prayed before he drugged himself to death..


----------



## King Daddy

Every where we look there will always be death, it is up to us as the ambassadors of Christ Kingdom to bring hope. Aside form MJs personal life he had talent like no other. Don't tell me you won't listen to any of his music from a 30 plus year time frame.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 9 2009, 08:53 AM~14421737
> *Every where we look there will always be death, it is up to us as the ambassadors of Christ Kingdom to bring hope. Aside form MJs personal life he had talent like no other. Don't tell me you won't listen to any of his music from a 30 plus year time frame.
> *


NOBODY IS SAYING WE DIDNT LISTEN TO HIS MUSIC I BELIEVE HIS ONE OF THE BEST BUT TO BE KING  SORRY BRO THEIRS ONLY ONE KING IN MY WORLD AND HIS NAMES JESUS CHRIST  JUST MY TWO PERSONAL CENTS  
GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Jul 9 2009, 07:53 AM~14421737-->
> 
> 
> 
> Every where we look there will always be death, it is up to us as the ambassadors of Christ Kingdom to bring hope. Aside form MJs personal life he had talent like no other. Don't tell me you won't listen to any of his music from a 30 plus year time frame.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya good tunes..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FORGIVEN_@Jul 9 2009, 08:34 AM~14422068
> *NOBODY IS SAYING WE DIDNT LISTEN TO HIS MUSIC I BELIEVE HIS ONE OF THE BEST BUT TO BE KING  SORRY BRO THEIRS ONLY ONE KING IN MY WORLD AND HIS NAMES JESUS CHRIST  JUST MY TWO PERSONAL CENTS
> GOD BLESS YOU ALL
> *


I need to find that quote where that chic said he was bigger then Jesus on live TV!!!!!! :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 9 2009, 10:34 AM~14422068
> *NOBODY IS SAYING WE DIDNT LISTEN TO HIS MUSIC I BELIEVE HIS ONE OF THE BEST BUT TO BE KING  SORRY BRO THEIRS ONLY ONE KING IN MY WORLD AND HIS NAMES JESUS CHRIST  JUST MY TWO PERSONAL CENTS
> GOD BLESS YOU ALL
> *


You dont have to aploigize to me, :biggrin: No where in my comment did I agree to his royalty label, you are spot on about the true King. So what about Elvis is he the king


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA

Daily Scriptures, Scriptures to lift you up and bless you..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=487286

God Bless You All....


----------



## DIPN714

];;;;;;;;;;JESUS CHRIST;;;;;;;;


----------



## FORGIVEN

NOBODY IS SAYING WE DIDNT LISTEN TO HIS MUSIC I BELIEVE HIS ONE OF THE BEST BUT TO BE KING  SORRY BRO THEIRS ONLY ONE KING IN MY WORLD AND HIS NAMES JESUS CHRIST  JUST MY TWO PERSONAL CENTS  
GOD BLESS YOU ALL 




> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 9 2009, 10:11 PM~14429698
> *You dont have to aploigize to me,  :biggrin: No where in my comment did I agree to his royalty label, you are spot on about the true King. So what about Elvis is he the king
> *


CANT GET CLEARER THAN THAT BROTHER GOD BLESS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## NIMSTER64

good video to watch

http://www.tangle.com/view_video.php?viewk...41674e0b7874f12


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 11 2009, 09:47 AM~14442272
> *good video to watch
> 
> http://www.tangle.com/view_video.php?viewk...41674e0b7874f12
> *


GOOD VIDEO


----------



## bribri1

THERE IS ONLY ONE KING HIS NAME IS "JESUS"HE 'S THE ONE THAT BLESSED MJ & ELVIS WITH THERE MUSIC AND DIED ON THE CROSS 4 THEM GOD BLESS


----------



## bribri1

TTT 4 OUR LORD" JESUS CHRIST" ALL MY BROTHERS HAVE A BLESSED SUNDAY


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 9 2009, 09:53 AM~14421737
> *Every where we look there will always be death, it is up to us as the ambassadors of Christ Kingdom to bring hope. Aside form MJs personal life he had talent like no other. Don't tell me you won't listen to any of his music from a 30 plus year time frame.
> *


x2...


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 11 2009, 10:47 AM~14442272
> *good video to watch
> 
> http://www.tangle.com/view_video.php?viewk...41674e0b7874f12
> *


very good video nim..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

i got one for you gys to sit on today!!!!1 ill give up the answer later but try it!!!

 Sticks and stones and dead man bones!!!!!!

Its all in the word now think on it. was a great sermon today... :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 12 2009, 02:18 PM~14449653
> *i got one for you gys to sit on today!!!!1 ill give up the answer later but try it!!!
> 
> Sticks and stones and dead man bones!!!!!!
> 
> Its all in the word now think on it. was a great sermon today... :biggrin:
> *


Ezekiel and the valley of dry bones or the two dudes that dropped their dead friend on Elishas bones and he came back to life.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 12 2009, 03:31 PM~14450779
> *Ezekiel and the valley of dry bones or the two dudes that dropped their dead friend on Elishas bones and he came back to life.
> *


yup... the sermon was have faith on God..

stick= Moses
stones = David
bones = Elisha

all had faith in him in time of worry.. and God can take anything and fit it to your needs.. Any time any place... :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

God Bless to all my fellow 1 1 6 clique members! Reppin the name of GOD! WE *UN-ASHAMED*


----------



## George LA HARBOR

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## REPENTANCE




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR THE KING OF KINGS


----------



## George LA HARBOR

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 15 2009, 01:17 PM~14483357
> * TTT FOR THE KING OF KINGS
> *


HxA check n in have a blessed day uso's


----------



## TOE-KNEE

ttt for our Lord Jesus..


----------



## FORGIVEN

JESUS LIVES


----------



## NIMSTER64

good morning.


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 18 2009, 12:20 PM~14511503
> *JESUS LIVES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

*WE STEADY REPPIN THE LORD. WE-UNASHAMED. 1.1.SIX CLIQUE STAND UP*


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 21 2009, 06:57 PM~14543233
> *WE STEADY REPPIN THE LORD. WE-UNASHAMED. 1.1.SIX CLIQUE STAND UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Where y'all @ brothers. Wake up!! Stand up!!


----------



## bgmgastabs

HEY WHERE ARE ALL THE OTHER CRISTIAN RIDERS AT? LET ME KNOW WHAT EVENTS YOUR HAVING TO HONOR THE LORD JESUS CHRIST AND IAM THERE...........


----------



## Tradions_CO-719

Pueblo, Colorado
gods shop- the lord runs this shop


----------



## King Daddy

ttt


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Jul 23 2009, 01:57 AM~14557644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pueblo, Colorado
> gods shop- the lord runs this shop
> *


 :0


----------



## King Daddy

Have a good day brothers


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR THE CREATOR


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 27 2009, 06:08 PM~14597463
> *TTT FOR THE CREATOR
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

LORD I LIFT YOURE NAME ON HIGH


----------



## King Daddy

Lord I love to sing your praises


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 29 2009, 02:24 PM~14617349
> *Lord I love to sing your praises
> *


 :0 THATS RIGHT  PRAISE OUR FATHER


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Jul 29 2009, 09:01 AM~14614806-->
> 
> 
> 
> LORD I LIFT YOURE NAME ON HIGH
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Daddy_@Jul 29 2009, 01:24 PM~14617349
> *Lord I love to sing your praises
> *


Thank you but thats not necessary.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 12 2009, 03:31 PM~14450779
> *Ezekiel and the valley of dry bones or the two dudes that dropped their dead friend on Elishas bones and he came back to life.
> *


That doesn't sound fictional at all. :no:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 30 2009, 03:45 PM~14629818
> *Thank you but thats not necessary.
> *


IM NOT ASHAMED FOR WHAT I BELIEVE, IN THE END WE SHALL RISE WITH OUR LORD. IT WONT COST YOU ANYTHING, ITS A FREE RIDE TO HEAVEN JUST BELIEVE


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 30 2009, 05:27 PM~14630798
> *IM NOT ASHAMED FOR WHAT I BELIEVE, IN THE END WE SHALL RISE WITH OUR LORD. IT WONT COST YOU ANYTHING, ITS A FREE RIDE TO HEAVEN JUST BELIEVE
> *


FO SHO YOU RIGHT


----------



## King Daddy

We refused to be denied


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

morning. I been back slidding a little. But I got some words of encouragement. :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al

What's up my brothers?? Prov 3:5-6


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 6 2009, 12:04 AM~14689639
> *What's up my brothers??  Prov 3:5-6
> 
> *


What up AL and all my brothers. The promise comes from verse 8, THIS WILL BRING HEALTH TO YOUR BODY AND NOURISHMENT TO YOUR BONES.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 30 2009, 06:27 PM~14630798
> *IM NOT ASHAMED FOR WHAT I BELIEVE, IN THE END WE SHALL RISE WITH OUR LORD. IT WONT COST YOU ANYTHING, ITS A FREE RIDE TO HEAVEN JUST BELIEVE
> *


amen..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice

this one is for the lord. if we can reach one lost soul it's all worth it.


----------



## ESE JAVIER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## PEREZJ

:wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I'm up and alive :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

Gabriel checking in for duty


----------



## FORGIVEN

:biggrin: HOWS MY BROTHERS DOING TODAY? HAVE A BLESSED DAY EVERYBODY AND REMEMBER JEUS LOVES YOU


----------



## G2G_Al

"Somebodies praying I can feel it, somebodies praying for me" Praise God.....


----------



## King Daddy

TTT on the Lords day


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Aug 16 2009, 12:47 PM~14784455
> *TTT on the Lords day
> *


Creating the universe in 6 days was probably tiring.


----------



## FORGIVEN

IM GETTING IN THE RIGHT TRACK AGAIN  THANK YOU LORD FOR HELPING ME. WITHOUT YOU NOTHINGS POSSIBLE, THANK YOU........ I LOVE YOU FATHER......


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 16 2009, 07:28 PM~14785875
> *Creating the universe in 6 days was probably tiring.
> *


One day in the house of God is like a thousand years


----------



## King Daddy

Centrifugul force puts a damper on the whole big bang theory.


----------



## eerazo

I am a gang counselor for a school district in Kansas (I am from California). I am a lowrider to the bone and I have been looking for a club to hang out with unfortuanatly being a born again Christian, I do not feel comfortable hanging out with any local club. I also started a club for students called Second Chance the students build lowrider Bikes instead of being in a gang, but now the students want to start a lowrider club as some of them are getting older (high school) so, my question is if any one has a Christian lowrider club around the Kansas city metro or if not can I start a chapter here from a Christian club from another state? If you think you can help with Ideas or you would allow me to start a chapter of your club here please let me know.
Thanks and God Bless,
Erik


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Aug 18 2009, 09:57 AM~14802812
> *One day in the house of God is like a thousand years
> *


amen... 

thank you Lord for everything you have done for me..


----------



## TOE-KNEE

my church out here is getting involved with our lifestyle.. trying to help reach the un-beleivers..


----------



## eerazo

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@Aug 19 2009, 07:05 AM~14814352
> *I am a gang counselor for a school district in Kansas (I am from California). I am a lowrider to the bone and I have been looking for a club to hang out with unfortuanatly being a born again Christian, I do not feel comfortable hanging out with any local club. I also started a club for students called Second Chance the students build lowrider Bikes instead of being in a gang, but now the students want to start a lowrider club as some of them are getting older (high school) so, my question is if any one has a Christian lowrider club around the Kansas city metro or if not can I start a chapter here from a Christian club from another state? If you think you can help with Ideas or you would allow me to start a chapter of your club here please let me know.
> Thanks and God Bless,
> Erik
> *


Any Ideas?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by eerazo+Aug 19 2009, 07:05 AM~14814352-->
> 
> 
> 
> I am a gang counselor for a school district in Kansas (I am from California). I am a lowrider to the bone and I have been looking for a club to hang out with unfortuanatly being a born again Christian, I do not feel comfortable hanging out with any local club. I also started a club for students called Second Chance the students build lowrider Bikes instead of being in a gang, but now the students want to start a lowrider club as some of them are getting older (high school) so, my question is if any one has a Christian lowrider club around the Kansas city metro or if not can I start a chapter here from a Christian club from another state? If you think you can help with Ideas or you would allow me to start a chapter of your club here please let me know.
> Thanks and God Bless,
> Erik
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. ya seems all the low rider based clubs are out there. we got bikes and just social groups but nothing to do with low rders per say east .. Some hot rod clubs. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOE-KNEE_@Aug 19 2009, 12:43 PM~14817676
> *my church out here is getting involved with our lifestyle.. trying to help reach the un-beleivers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool. about 3 years ago. we started doing that kind of stuff too. even took the preacher for a ride up and down. LOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Aug 18 2009, 08:01 AM~14802841
> *Centrifugul force puts a damper on the whole big bang theory.
> *


Hows that. The big bang theory is dumb in my opinion but Im still interested in your explanation.


----------



## Glassed Out

X2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> *Glad to help bro, I am with out a car right now as all our extra cash goes to school bills and other priorities. True lowriding is a way of life just as christianity is a life choice. You are a low rider if you know in your heart you are.
> *



x 100 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Aug 19 2009, 01:43 PM~14817676
> *my church out here is getting involved with our lifestyle.. trying to help reach the un-beleivers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRAISE GOD BROTHER, THATS FAITH RIGHT THEIR


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 19 2009, 10:14 PM~14822344
> *x 100 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

ttt


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Aug 23 2009, 12:19 AM~14851818
> *ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN

KEEP THE FAITH MY BROTHERS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 31 2009, 04:47 PM~14939414
> *KEEP THE FAITH MY BROTHERS
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN

PRAISE GOD TODAY FOR ANOTHER DAY HE GAVE US LIFE


----------



## Duez

:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 4 2009, 10:56 AM~14980214
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: MAJOR PRAYER FOR YOU, DO YOU NEED ATENTION? SERIOUSLY WHATS YOURE POINT OF DOING THAT? DOES THAT MAKE YOU FEEL LIKE A BETTER MAN? IT LOOKS LIKE YOU WANT US TO GET UPSET BUT I THINK YOU COME TO THIS POST TO READ HOW WONDERFULL OUT LORD IS, AND ITS A SHAME YOU CANT SEE THE TRUTH, BUT ILL PRAY FOR YOU BROTHER ON THE SERIOUS SIDE. AND REMEMBER HE STILL LOVES YOU AFTER ALL THE NEGATIVE STUFF YOU MIGHT THINK OF HIM HE WILL STILL LOVE YOU AND FORGIVE YOU...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 4 2009, 09:56 AM~14980214
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## mr.russell

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 30 2009, 04:27 PM~14630798
> *IM NOT ASHAMED FOR WHAT I BELIEVE, IN THE END WE SHALL RISE WITH OUR LORD. IT WONT COST YOU ANYTHING, ITS A FREE RIDE TO HEAVEN JUST BELIEVE
> *


AMEN :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 4 2009, 02:04 PM~14981814
> *:uh:  :uh: MAJOR PRAYER FOR YOU, DO YOU NEED ATENTION? SERIOUSLY WHATS YOURE POINT OF DOING THAT? DOES THAT MAKE YOU FEEL LIKE A BETTER MAN? IT LOOKS LIKE YOU WANT US TO GET UPSET BUT I THINK YOU COME TO THIS POST TO READ HOW WONDERFULL OUT LORD IS, AND ITS A SHAME YOU CANT SEE THE TRUTH, BUT ILL PRAY FOR YOU BROTHER ON THE SERIOUS SIDE. AND REMEMBER HE STILL LOVES YOU AFTER ALL THE NEGATIVE STUFF YOU MIGHT THINK OF HIM HE WILL STILL LOVE YOU AND FORGIVE YOU...
> *


That picture is based on your beliefs. According to what you seriously believe, God made the earth, made the dinosaurs, and made a huge rock crash into the yucatan peninsula killing them all.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 5 2009, 12:18 PM~14988985
> *That picture is based on your beliefs. According to what you seriously believe, God made the earth, made the dinosaurs, and made a huge rock crash into the yucatan peninsula killing them all.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## King Daddy

ttt


----------



## bribri1

TTT FOR OUR LORD" JESUS CHRIST" THE GOD ALL MIGHTY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Sep 7 2009, 07:21 AM~15002215
> *TTT FOR OUR LORD" JESUS CHRIST" THE GOD ALL MIGHTY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


And a prayer for all us on the road this holiday!


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;GOD GOT IT;;;;;;;;;;; JUST ASK;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Sep 7 2009, 08:21 AM~15002215
> *TTT FOR OUR LORD" JESUS CHRIST" THE GOD ALL MIGHTY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AMEN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## 68caprice

TTT uffin:


----------



## 65ragrider

Lord Jesus i love you with all my heart and soul thank you for my brothers amen.


----------



## King Daddy

Amen, God is good bros. I have been blessed with a vehicle to play with. It needs work but its a good starting point. Will post pics later.


----------



## bribri1

THIS IS THE DAY THAT THE LORD HAS MADE ALL GODS PEOPLE LETS GIVE HIM PRAISE, GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME, ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD ,GOD BLESS MY BROTHERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: STAY STRONG IN THE LORD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

TTT Streets of Gold cc checking in from Miami... Giving God the glory and praise..


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Sep 13 2009, 09:21 AM~15065560
> *THIS IS THE DAY THAT THE LORD HAS MADE ALL GODS PEOPLE LETS GIVE HIM PRAISE, GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME, ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD ,GOD BLESS MY BROTHERS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: STAY STRONG IN THE LORD
> *


NICE WORDS


----------



## FORGIVEN

HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND BROTHERS


----------



## bribri1

HIS NAME SHALL ENDURE FOR EVER: HIS NAME SHALL BE CONTINUED AS LONG AS THE SUN: AND MEN SHALL BE BLESSED IN HIM: ALL NATIONS SHALL CALL HIM BLESSED PSALM 72:17 GIVE PRAISE TO OUR LORD "JESUS CHRIST" EVER AMEN .CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS


----------



## King Daddy

Its dirty but its been sitting for over a year exposed to the elements. Rebuilt 6.0, I put in a battery and it tried to start. Found out the fuel pump isn't sending but for the minute it ran it was a brute.


----------



## 66LOW

JC TTT


----------



## bribri1

THE LORD IS MY ROCK,AND MY FORTRESS,AND MY DELIVERER; MY GOD, MY STRENGHT, IN WHOM I WILL TRUST, MY BUCKLER, AND THE HORN OF MY SALVATION, AND MY HIGH TOWER. PSALM 18:2 GIVE PRAISE TO OUR LORD ,GOD BLESS


----------



## Dee Luxe




----------



## bribri1

TTT 4 OUR LORD "JESUS CHRIST"


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 21 2009, 09:27 AM~15140512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its dirty but its been sitting for over a year exposed to the elements. Rebuilt 6.0, I put in a battery and it tried to start. Found out the fuel pump isn't sending but for the minute it ran it was a brute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shame on you!!!! :angry:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 28 2009, 09:09 AM~15205550
> *shame on you!!!! :angry:
> *


  I had meet this brother a few months back and asked about the car, he said he was going to sell it. You know me I aint got no cash, so wished him well and that was it. A few weeks ago he calls me and ask if I want to come look at the car. I go along when I get there I fell an urge of the Spirit to tell him about Gods love. We get as far as opening the door. I miss my Wednesday evening service but share with this brother the good news. He pours out to me and I let God flow through. 4 hours later he acknowldeges his need for Christ in his life and change for the better. He tells me that someone had paid 250 for it( 50 dollars more then what I was going to offer) then they changed their minds and told him to keep the money. I call him every day as his accountability partner now. It turns out the car was just a tool for Gods hand in the brothers life.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

car show at our church in whittier CA oct 3


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 28 2009, 10:25 AM~15207185
> * I had meet this brother a few months back and asked about the car, he said he was going to sell it. You know me I aint got no cash, so wished him well and that was it. A few weeks ago he calls me and ask if I want to come look at the car. I go along when I get there I fell an urge of the Spirit to tell him about Gods love. We get as far as opening the door. I miss my Wednesday evening service but share with this brother the good news. He pours out to me and I let God flow through. 4 hours later he acknowldeges his need for Christ in his life and change for the better. He tells me that someone had paid 250 for it( 50 dollars more then what I was going to offer) then they changed their minds and told him to keep the money. I call him every day as his accountability partner now. It turns out the car was just a tool for Gods hand in the brothers life.
> *


thats cool..


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 28 2009, 10:25 AM~15207185
> * I had meet this brother a few months back and asked about the car, he said he was going to sell it. You know me I aint got no cash, so wished him well and that was it. A few weeks ago he calls me and ask if I want to come look at the car. I go along when I get there I fell an urge of the Spirit to tell him about Gods love. We get as far as opening the door. I miss my Wednesday evening service but share with this brother the good news. He pours out to me and I let God flow through. 4 hours later he acknowldeges his need for Christ in his life and change for the better. He tells me that someone had paid 250 for it( 50 dollars more then what I was going to offer) then they changed their minds and told him to keep the money. I call him every day as his accountability partner now. It turns out the car was just a tool for Gods hand in the brothers life.
> *


BEING GODS TOOL IS ALWAYS COOL ,4 HES BEEN DOING MIGHTY WORKS IN MY LIFE ,I FIND THE MORE I SEEK HIM OUT THE BETTER MY LIFE GETS ,SO LET US ALL SEEK HIS FACE & NOT HIS HAND ! AMEN


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Oct 4 2009, 06:22 PM~15265517
> *BEING GODS TOOL IS ALWAYS COOL ,4 HES BEEN DOING MIGHTY WORKS IN MY LIFE ,I FIND THE MORE I SEEK HIM OUT THE BETTER MY LIFE GETS ,SO LET US ALL SEEK HIS FACE & NOT HIS HAND !    AMEN
> *


True, true. He is most satisfied in us when we are most satisfied in him. He will meet our every need.


----------



## LA4YA

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Sep 22 2009, 10:40 AM~15151982
> *THE LORD IS MY ROCK,AND MY FORTRESS,AND MY DELIVERER; MY GOD, MY STRENGHT, IN WHOM I WILL TRUST, MY BUCKLER, AND THE  HORN OF MY SALVATION, AND MY HIGH TOWER. PSALM 18:2 GIVE PRAISE TO OUR LORD ,GOD BLESS
> *



i have this PSALMS verse tattoed on my arm 18: 1-3


----------



## REPENTANCE

WHats up my brotha'z??? I've been away for a long time, i know. I was out the internet for about 3 months. Times are ruffer than ever for my fam financially right now and it gets to us spritually over time. Thank God we still have not been broken and we keep in mind He remains with a master plan at hand at all times  I miss keeping up with all of you guy's in here and hope and pray the best for you all. God Bless you all, brothers and sisters reporting in 

Otis Allen, Repentance C.C. - Las Vegas


----------



## King Daddy

What up O, its good to hear from ya again. We are here for each other bro.


----------



## Duez




----------



## TonyO

There's a club out in my area called Holy Rollerz. Anybody from that club up here in Layitlow? :dunno:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2009, 07:09 AM~15280553
> *There's a club out in my area called Holy Rollerz.  Anybody from that club up here in Layitlow? :dunno:
> *


i have not seen them on LIL but i have one or two of the members on my myspace account as friends. I think a few of us in here do??


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 28 2009, 12:25 PM~15207185
> * I had meet this brother a few months back and asked about the car, he said he was going to sell it. You know me I aint got no cash, so wished him well and that was it. A few weeks ago he calls me and ask if I want to come look at the car. I go along when I get there I fell an urge of the Spirit to tell him about Gods love. We get as far as opening the door. I miss my Wednesday evening service but share with this brother the good news. He pours out to me and I let God flow through. 4 hours later he acknowldeges his need for Christ in his life and change for the better. He tells me that someone had paid 250 for it( 50 dollars more then what I was going to offer) then they changed their minds and told him to keep the money. I call him every day as his accountability partner now. It turns out the car was just a tool for Gods hand in the brothers life.
> *


it is a great feeling when you help a lost brother to Christ.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

what up my Christian brothers..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## REPENTANCE

whos commin out? we gotta meet! hit me up family!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 6 2009, 08:07 AM~15280540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


God Bless you. :biggrin: he is working with in you. keep on coming in this topic homie.he is working with in you. my prayers are with you and your fam. thanks for bring this great topic to the top. Lord Duez thanks :biggrin: we sometimes forget to bring the topic back up but you are doing a great job at it. :biggrin:  you are a kind person thanks for reminding us.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2009, 03:00 AM~15318075
> *God Bless you. :biggrin:  he is working with in you. keep on coming in this topic homie.he is working with in you. my prayers are with you and your fam. thanks for bring this great topic to the top. Lord Duez thanks :biggrin: we sometimes forget to bring the topic back up but you are doing a great job at it. :biggrin:   you are a kind person thanks for reminding us.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2009, 01:00 AM~15318075
> *God Bless you. :biggrin:  he is working with in you. keep on coming in this topic homie.he is working with in you. my prayers are with you and your fam. thanks for bring this great topic to the top. Lord Duez thanks :biggrin: we sometimes forget to bring the topic back up but you are doing a great job at it. :biggrin:   you are a kind person thanks for reminding us.
> *


x3


----------



## TONE LOCO

god is good.i want to thank him for watching over me last week while some fool tried to put a cap into me.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 11 2009, 10:36 AM~15323762
> *god is good.i want to thank him for watching over me last week while some fool tried to put a cap into me.
> *


Is every one alright? Things can be replaced people cannot.


----------



## PEREZJ

TTT (BEEN A WHILE)


----------



## PEREZJ

WHERE'S ALL THE PEOPLE OF CHRIST AT><>


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Oct 21 2009, 10:06 AM~15421827
> *WHERE'S ALL THE PEOPLE OF CHRIST AT><>
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Oct 21 2009, 09:06 AM~15421827
> *WHERE'S ALL THE PEOPLE OF CHRIST AT><>
> *


ill hit you up tomorro family, indeed we must congregate!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Oct 21 2009, 10:06 AM~15421827
> *WHERE'S ALL THE PEOPLE OF CHRIST AT><>
> *


aren't we all Christ people?only some are prodicles(sp)


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2009, 09:59 PM~15428568
> *aren't we all Christ people?only some are prodicles(sp)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Oct 12 2009, 09:16 AM~15330994
> *Is every one alright? Things can be replaced people cannot.
> *


he was all pilled up and was in a hurry to shoot he ended up shooting himself running to a window and he ended up dieing


----------



## NIMSTER64

My Grand pa is in the hospital hooked up to all these machines. he can't speak. all I ask is for prayers that God will take him peacefully. and that he will give him his voice back so that he can say his good byes.Thanks Brothers and sisters.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 27 2009, 05:35 AM~15478974
> *My Grand pa is in the hospital hooked up to all these machines. he can't speak. all I ask is for prayers that God will take him peacefully. and that he will give him his voice back so that he can say his good byes.Thanks Brothers and sisters.
> *


your grand pa is in my prayers bro


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 27 2009, 07:35 AM~15478974
> *My Grand pa is in the hospital hooked up to all these machines. he can't speak. all I ask is for prayers that God will take him peacefully. and that he will give him his voice back so that he can say his good byes.Thanks Brothers and sisters.
> *


your grandpa is in my prayers nim..


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## King Daddy

Our prayers are with you Nim.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2009, 02:00 AM~15318075
> *God Bless you. :biggrin:  he is working with in you. keep on coming in this topic homie.he is working with in you. my prayers are with you and your fam. thanks for bring this great topic to the top. Lord Duez thanks :biggrin: we sometimes forget to bring the topic back up but you are doing a great job at it. :biggrin:   you are a kind person thanks for reminding us.
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: 

:machinegun: :God:


----------



## NIMSTER64

thanks everyone for the prayers.


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## 95rangeron14z

Not a lot of pics here we should post the cars that we r fixing or riding...
It's awesome to see people that love God and show it... 
Here are two cars I have one I'm building one is my daily...
Representing Streets Of Gold Christian car club out of Miami..


The roof of my 63 impala "Seeker of God" that I'm working on









and my daily ranger "Ridin on Faith"


----------



## 95rangeron14z

TTT can't let this topic fall... God Bless u guys


----------



## mr.russell

HAS ANYONE EVER BEEN ON SOMETHING CALLED" JUDGMENT JOURNEY,"I WENT ON A TRIP WITH MY CHURCH AND IT WAS SOMETHING THAT WILL OPEN UP YOUR EYES AND WONDER WHO WILL YOU SERVE,IT WAS OUT THE BOOK OF REVELATION THE PLAY WAS GREAT THEY EVEN HAD THE LAKE OF FIRE.IM SAVED BUT I HOPE MY NAME IS IN THE GOOD BOOK :thumbsup: OOPS IT WAS IN LAGRANGE, GA.


----------



## jvasquez

What's up Hermanos...I'm thankful to come across this thread. Good to see GOD working in the lives of those on this thread. If anyone is ever out in Dallas, hit me up and we can throw a cruise somewhere and chop it up.

Los vemos!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2009, 07:59 PM~15428568
> *aren't we all Christ people?only some are prodicles(sp)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 3 2009, 01:51 PM~15549252
> *What's up Hermanos...I'm thankful to come across this thread. Good to see GOD working in the lives of those on this thread. If anyone is ever out in Dallas, hit me up and we can throw a cruise somewhere and chop it up.
> 
> Los vemos!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



 Nice to see more christians into lowrideing in Dallas..... :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 3 2009, 05:08 PM~15551051
> *  Nice to see more christians into lowrideing in Dallas.....  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, been into Lowriders my whole life, but never had the time or the money to get in a club...looking for one now. Think I may have found one. Y tu? You in a club?


----------



## PEREZJ

:wave:


----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ

http://www.gty.org/


----------



## Forgiven 63

jvasquez[/i]@Nov 3 2009 said:


> I would rather give my time and self to the Lord then a Car Club.. Thats not to say that I think there is anything wrong with bing in a car club but God comes first.
> 
> you got a pm.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Nov 4 2009, 03:49 PM~15560986
> *http://www.gty.org/
> *


CHECK THIS OUT HAVE BEEN STUDING UNDER THIS MAN OF CHIRST FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS NOW HE IS A GREAT TEACHER AND LOVE THAT HE EXPLAINS HIS STUDYS VERSE BY VERSE HELPING YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT THINGS MEAN IN THE GREEK AND HEBREW WHICH WERE THE ORIGANL TEXT BUT YEAH CHECK IT OUT YOU MIGHT STUDY UNDER HIM TO..


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Nov 4 2009, 03:55 PM~15561025
> *CHECK THIS OUT HAVE BEEN STUDING UNDER THIS MAN OF CHIRST FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS NOW HE IS A GREAT TEACHER AND LOVE THAT HE EXPLAINS HIS STUDYS VERSE BY VERSE HELPING YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT THINGS MEAN IN THE GREEK AND HEBREW WHICH WERE THE ORIGANL TEXT BUT YEAH CHECK IT OUT YOU MIGHT STUDY UNDER HIM TO..
> *


HIS NAME IS JOHN MACARTHER AND IS FROM CALI HIS CHURCH IS CALLED GRACE TO YOU


----------



## PEREZJ

ALL RIGHT MY PEPS LATERZZZ AND GOD BLESS


----------



## PEREZJ

IF ANYONES HEARD OF HIM LET ME KNOW AND IF YALL CHECK HIM OUT AND LIKE HIS TEACHING LET ME KNOW ALSO WOULD LIKE TO CHAT ABOUT HIS TEAHING AND WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR OUR KING OF KINGS


----------



## jvasquez

Forgiven 63[/i]@Nov 4 2009 said:


> I would rather give my time and self to the Lord then a Car Club.. Thats not to say that I think there is anything wrong with bing in a car club but God comes first.
> 
> you got a pm.
> [/b]


Muy buen! That's a great testimony hermano. I wish you all the best tambien. GOD willing we can hook up and talk about the future of Christianos and Lowriding here in Dallas.

This could be a divine appointment. The devil would hate for us to join forces. But it might be something to talk about.

GOD Bless (PM sent) :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

*Good Morning!!!

It's a great day here in Dallas, TX. Thanking GOD for a wonderful day. I'm praying for all my comaradas out there this morning that are reppin THE LORD. Dios te bendiga!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

Forgiven 63[/i]@Nov 4 2009 said:


> I would rather give my time and self to the Lord then a Car Club.. Thats not to say that I think there is anything wrong with bing in a car club but God comes first.
> 
> you got a pm.
> [/b]


That sucks because god is make believe and your car club is real. Dont make your decisions based on a story book character.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 5 2009, 10:55 AM~15569412
> *That sucks because god is make believe and your car club is real. Dont make your decisions based on a story book character.
> *


 I pray one day the Lord will reveal himself to you Jonathan.

I'am sad to say, I too mocked his word before I was saved, and when Jesus revealed himself to me it was a impact that change my whole outlook on life.

I Thank the Lord everyday for giveing me my new outlook on life and hope one day you to may know what it feels like.

God Bless You .........


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 4 2009, 04:50 PM~15562028
> *Muy buen! That's a great testimony hermano. I wish you all the best tambien. GOD willing we can hook up and talk about the future of Christianos and Lowriding here in Dallas.
> 
> This could be a divine appointment. The devil would hate for us to join forces. But it might be something to talk about.
> 
> GOD Bless (PM sent) :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: *Christianos and Lowriding *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 5 2009, 10:12 AM~15569602
> *I pray one day the Lord will reveal himself to you Jonathan.
> 
> I'am sad to say, I too mocked his word before I was saved, and when Jesus revealed himself to me it was a impact that change my whole outlook on life.
> 
> I Thank the Lord everyday for giveing me my new outlook on life and hope one day you to may know what it feels like.
> 
> God Bless You .........
> *


I believed in god as a child, but as an adult thats just embarrassing. How would it look if my chick gave me something for christmas and I said "I knew santa would come through." Thats how all you guys look to me. It would be cherry if santa brought us gifts, but it's a bullshit story. We have to work to buy gifts. It would be great if there was god that created us, a place where our family goes when they die, but it's a bullshit story. Gravity created us and we will return to the earth when we die.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 5 2009, 11:36 AM~15569854
> *I believed in god as a child, but as an adult thats just embarrassing. How would it look if my chick gave me something for christmas and I said "I knew santa would come through." Thats how all you guys look to me. It would be cherry if santa brought us gifts, but it's a bullshit story. We have to work to buy gifts. It would be great if there was god that created us, a place where our family goes when they die, but it's a bullshit story. Gravity created us and we will return to the earth when we die.
> *



God Bless Homie........


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 5 2009, 10:38 AM~15569888
> *God Bless Homie........
> *


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 5 2009, 11:36 AM~15569854
> *I believed in god as a child, but as an adult thats just embarrassing. How would it look if my chick gave me something for christmas and I said "I knew santa would come through." Thats how all you guys look to me. It would be cherry if santa brought us gifts, but it's a bullshit story. We have to work to buy gifts. It would be great if there was god that created us, a place where our family goes when they die, but it's a bullshit story. Gravity created us and we will return to the earth when we die.
> *


I'm praying for you too hermano. This is real...things don't happen by accident. I really hope one day you see the Truth for what it is.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 5 2009, 10:46 AM~15569982
> *I'm praying for you too hermano. This is real...things don't happen by accident. I really hope one day you see the Truth for what it is.
> 
> 
> *


Pray if you want, but thats your life wasted. You got 75 years, how much of it are you gonna spend pretending that it didn't happen 4.5 billion years ago.


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR OUR LORD JESUS


----------



## King Daddy

TTT, its a matter of faith in HIM Duez, we are his hands and feet.


----------



## goldspokes

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 5 2009, 10:02 AM~15570198
> *Pray if you want, but thats your life wasted. You got 75 years, how much of it are you gonna spend pretending that it didn't happen 4.5 billion years ago.
> *


if you were'nt interested & did not feel God tugging at your heart you would'nt keep popping up in this tread so keep at it your time will come everything happens in His timing


----------



## onone

here though the club isnt christian


----------



## HolyRider

always down 4 christ the only way cant be faded


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Nov 5 2009, 07:55 PM~15575811-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT, its a matter of faith in HIM Duez, we are his hands and feet.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro what the hell are you saying? Your somebody's feet? Faith is the dumbest concept when it contradicts fact. You really believe that god made the earth in 6 days and chilled on sunday........4.5 billion years ago. 4,495,000,000 years before he created man. :uh:
> Maybe god made the t-rex in his image, so god really looks like a t-rex. But the t-rex couldn't write a bible because his arms were so short, thats why he made man. Put that in the next version of the bible.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-goldspokes_@Nov 5 2009, 09:08 PM~15576703
> *if you were'nt interested & did not feel God tugging at your heart you would'nt keep popping up in this tread so keep at it your time will come everything happens in His timing
> *


Yeah thats it. Its not like I come here to make fun of grown men believing in tall tales. :biggrin:


----------



## onone

^ that was just retarded bro ill pray for u 
1


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning.


----------



## PEREZJ

"God does not base His election on anything He sees in the individual. He chooses the elect according to the kind intention of His will (Eph. 1:4-8; Rom. 9:11) without any consideration of merit within the individual. Nor does God look into the future to see who would pick Him. Also, as some are elected into salvation, others are not (Rom. 9:15, 21)."
Under these conditions, God "elects" individuals based purely on randomness. What would be the point in this? Although all people may be equal in sin, not all people are equal in talent. Some individuals may have artistic or intellectual talents, or are more compassionate and hard-working than others, and they would be passed over for individuals that possess none of these traits. So this random selection would mean God is thoroughly disinterested in our individuality. 

Response:
First, to say that something is random means that it has no purpose, no goal, no objective, and no pattern. To apply randomness to God's sovereign election is inappropriate and it demonstrates that the objection does not reflect a proper understanding of Reformed Theology. The quote above on unconditional election specifically states that God elects out of the kind intention of his will. Since God is not random and he always has a purpose in what he does, his election must also have a purpose -- even if it seems random to us. Furthermore, Reformed Theology states that God does nothing randomly and that all things work according to his purpose. 
Second, to appeal to different talents in individuals and then to imply that the Reformed position denies that God predestines or elect based upon what is in individuals is contradictory to Scripture, sound thinking, and the Reformed position.
Ephesians 1:4-12 says, 

"just as He chose us in Him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and blameless before Him. In love 5 He predestined us to adoption as sons through Jesus Christ to Himself, according to the kind intention of His will, 6 to the praise of the glory of His grace, which He freely bestowed on us in the Beloved. 7 In Him we have redemption through His blood, the forgiveness of our trespasses, according to the riches of His grace, 8 which He lavished upon us. In all wisdom and insight 9 He made known to us the mystery of His will, according to His kind intention which He purposed in Him 10 with a view to an administration suitable to the fullness of the times, that is, the summing up of all things in Christ, things in the heavens and things upon the earth. In Him 11 also we have obtained an inheritance, having been predestined according to His purpose who works all things after the counsel of His will, 12 to the end that we who were the first to hope in Christ should be to the praise of His glory."

It is clear that Paul the apostle focuses on God's choice, God's predestining, God's intention, God's will, God's grace, and God's purpose. You find nowhere in the Scripture where God looks upon an individual and bases his choice of election and predestination based upon some quality in the individual. Therefore, to imply in any way that God bases his sovereign choice upon anything in an individual would be to go against scripture and would be to accuse God of partiality by suggesting that God puts one person above another based upon what is or is not in a person. This is contradictory to Scripture.
The partiality that Scripture mentions and condemns as exemplified in James 2:2-


----------



## PEREZJ

"For if a man comes into your assembly with a gold ring and dressed in fine clothes, and there also comes in a poor man in dirty clothes, 3 and you pay special attention to the one who is wearing the fine clothes, and say, “You sit here in a good place,” and you say to the poor man, “You stand over there, or sit down by my footstool,” 4 have you not made distinctions among yourselves, and become judges with evil motives?"

James condemns the partiality shown by people based upon the outward appearance of others. Since we cannot look into the hearts of people, we judge I appearance and often do so simply. God is able to look with in a person. It would be wrong to attribute to God any sort of partiality based upon what is in a person because all people are sinners. All people are touched by sin and nobody is worthy in any way to have God look favorably upon them.
Third, it is illogical for it is God who has made us, formed us, etc. He is the one who formed our inward parts and wove our personalities in place knitting into them our abilities, disabilities, tendencies, likes, dislikes, strengths, and weaknesses. God is perfectly capable, from all eternity, to create us as he sees fit. It is against sound logic to assert that the omniscient, omnipotent, and omnipresent eternal God is not in control of the creative process that governs the formation of each and every individual who has ever lived or will ever live. Furthermore, it is against sound thinking to conclude that God is not aware or in control of all of the conditions in which a person is born including family, culture, environment, etc. which would have an influence upon the individual's choices. Therefore, since God is the one who forms is in the womb and also places us when and where he desires, he knows what the outcome of those conditions will be regarding our salvation. In this, God predestines.
Fourth, the reason not all people are equal and talent is because God has not made them equal and talent. He has not made them with equal artistic or intellectual abilities. He is not granted to each individual the same amount of compassion, energy, or laziness. If God were to look into an individual and base his election upon what is in him, then God is only looking upon what he has created according to his purpose, and his will. What would be the purpose of God looking into an individual's traits if it was God who was the one who placed them there to begin with? It makes no sense.
It does, however, make more sense to believe that God is sovereignly in control and that his will, his choice, it is kind intention, and his grace, will be carried out.
Finally, it is not true that God is random. His choices always have a purpose. For the critic to accuse the reformed theological perspective of implying randomness in God's nature and choice, demonstrates that the critic does not understand reformed theology regarding God's greatness, sovereignty, and divine purpose.


----------



## PEREZJ

Now what im i trying to say with all this nobody can force anybody to come to God ,God chooses the person ,and to sum this all up this goes to my fellow brother in Christ you present the gospel to some one step one what is the gospel well its tell someone hey your a sinner and unless you accept God as you Lord and savior trust in him from the heart then sorry to say but you're going to hell buddy and that just it either the person accepts it or not we dont have sit there and suger cout thing and make God look good and hope that people accept him I beilive God is that grand and like I qouted in the other replys god choose himself for his will and perpose so this guy Lord Duez what I can see hey God did not chosse him all he does is talk garbage so ignore this man because he seem lost anyway and keep presenting the gospel to other people. God bless hope that help to my fellow bro...


----------



## PEREZJ

If you're a Christian, you've heard of predestination. You must have because the Bible uses the word and teaches the idea. But what is predestination? How does free will fit in? What about man's sinfulness and God's sovereignty? Is predestination a fair doctrine or does it make God out to be dispassionate and tyrannical? In this paper, I will attempt to answer those questions.


----------



## PEREZJ

If you're a Christian, you've heard of predestination. You must have because the Bible uses the word and teaches the idea. But what is predestination? How does free will fit in? What about man's sinfulness and God's sovereignty? Is predestination a fair doctrine or does it make God out to be dispassionate and tyrannical? In this paper, I will attempt to answer those questions.
Predestination is the doctrine that God alone chooses (elects) who is saved. He makes His choice independent of any quality or condition in sinful man. He does not look into a person and recognize something good nor does He look into the future to see who would choose Him. He elects people to salvation purely on the basis of His good pleasure. Those not elected are not saved. He does this because He is sovereign; that is, He has the absolute authority, right, and ability to do with His creation as He pleases. He has the right to elect some to salvation and let all the rest go their natural way: to hell. This is predestination.


----------



## PEREZJ

If you're a Christian, you've heard of predestination. You must have because the Bible uses the word and teaches the idea. But what is predestination? How does free will fit in? What about man's sinfulness and God's sovereignty? Is predestination a fair doctrine or does it make God out to be dispassionate and tyrannical? In this paper, I will attempt to answer those questions.
Predestination is the doctrine that God alone chooses (elects) who is saved. He makes His choice independent of any quality or condition in sinful man. He does not look into a person and recognize something good nor does He look into the future to see who would choose Him. He elects people to salvation purely on the basis of His good pleasure. Those not elected are not saved. He does this because He is sovereign; that is, He has the absolute authority, right, and ability to do with His creation as He pleases. He has the right to elect some to salvation and let all the rest go their natural way: to hell. This is predestination.


----------



## PEREZJ

opps doubles


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Nov 6 2009, 09:26 AM~15580221
> *opps doubles
> *


or should i say tripples :0


----------



## PEREZJ

(lets try it again in order from the before reply) Predestination is the doctrine that God alone chooses (elects) who is saved. He makes His choice independent of any quality or condition in sinful man. He does not look into a person and recognize something good nor does He look into the future to see who would choose Him. He elects people to salvation purely on the basis of His good pleasure. Those not elected are not saved. He does this because He is sovereign; that is, He has the absolute authority, right, and ability to do with His creation as He pleases. He has the right to elect some to salvation and let all the rest go their natural way: to hell. This is predestination.
In response to this definition, some will protest, "Unfair!" It may seem so at first, but you will see that it is quite fair. More importantly, it is biblical. To help you understand predestination, I would like to address several areas in order: 

The Eternal Covenant 
Man's Sinful Condition 
The Result of Sinful Man's Condition 
Man's Free Will 
The Necessity of Predestination 
God's Sovereign Election 
Conclusion 
Objections Answered


----------



## PEREZJ

1) The Eternal Covenant
Usually, the best place to start a study is at the beginning, and in order to understand predestination better we need to start at its beginning. Its origin can be found in what is called the Eternal Covenant. Hebrews 13:20 says, "May the God of peace, who through the blood of the eternal covenant brought back from the dead our Lord Jesus, that great Shepherd of the sheep." If you have never heard of the eternal covenant, then you need to familiarize yourself with it because it is vital to a proper understanding of one of the ways God deals with His people. Essentially, God works covenantally.


----------



## PEREZJ

A Covenant is a pact or agreement between two parties. It is a contract. The Old and New Testaments are really the Old and New Covenants. Testament comes from the Latin testamentum, which means covenant. In the O.T. the Hebrew word for covenant is always b'rith. In the N.T. it is always diatheke. There are OT covenants that God made with individuals, i.e. Adam (Gen. 2:15-17), Noah (Gen. 9:12-16), Abraham (Gen. 17), the Israelites at Mount Sinai (Ex. 34:28), and David (Sam. 7:12-16), etc., and in the NT there is the New Covenant (Luke 22:20; Matt. 26:28; Heb. 7:22) that was prophesied in Jer. 31:31-37.


----------



## PEREZJ

The Eternal Covenant, then, is the covenant made between God the Father and the Son with regard to the elect. This covenant was made before the universe was created and it consisted of the Father promising to bring to the Son all whom the Father had given the Son. "And this is the will of him who sent me, that I shall lose none of all that he has given me, but raise them up at the last day...I pray for them. I am not praying for the world, but for those you have given me, for they are yours...Father, I want those you have given me to be with me where I am, and to see my glory, the glory you have given me because you loved me before the creation of the world" ( John 6:39;17:9,24, NIV).


----------



## PEREZJ

In the Eternal Covenant we see that God has given a certain number of people to the Son and that the Son came to redeem them, to "lose none of them" (John 6:39). We can conclude from this that God had in mind a certain people whom would be His elect. Since God knows all things, He knows those whom He has chosen. Hence, they are predestined from the very beginning of time.


----------



## PEREZJ

well I dont come to LIL as much as I would like to, but  when I do I hope I can leave some info that I have learnd so far in my life that God has bless me with I use to come here on this form everyday and just post up and tryed to still be in the lowrider seen here in my home town but as time went on and studying from the word of God and understanding thing i started leting lowridering go little by little now I.'m not saying God do not work in people live that are into lowrideing what i'm saying is that at least for me I was trying to force lowridering in my life beacause I loved lowriders and the whole thing bout lowridering and I would say to myself I can reach people threw lowridering and they can accept God and try to make God look good when i would talk to people but i haved learn im not here to make God look good i'm here to present the good news which is the Gospel and that's it now hopfully one day i can get back to haveing a low low again but for now it looks like it ain't gonna happen and thats cool with me i'll just keep studying the word of god and do what i got to do i see plenty of low low in my area where i can just enjoy them anyway so i went off topic there for a little bit but maybe this is ment for some of you out there put God in your life first then if and i mean if you have time for hole lowrider thing then hey go for it God might just wanted you there in the first place God bless to all my bro in christ...,


----------



## PEREZJ

http://www.gty.org/Shop/Audio+Lessons/90-27 
when you go to this link there is going to be a box that give you options and they are listen,read,download press listen first then when the audio preaching begins press read then you can follow alone with the teaching
and look up at what is being said... hope you check it out this is more on what i was talking bout election for the elect which is true christians..and how God choose..


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by onone+Nov 6 2009, 01:55 AM~15579638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ^ that was just retarded bro ill pray for u
> 1
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do that.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PEREZJ_@Nov 6 2009, 07:08 AM~15580172
> *Now what im  i trying to say with all this nobody can force anybody to come to God ,God chooses the person ,and to sum this all up this  goes to  my fellow brother in Christ you present the gospel to some one step one what is the gospel well its tell someone hey your a sinner and unless you accept God as you Lord and savior trust in him from the heart then sorry to say but you're going to hell buddy and that just it either the person accepts it or not we dont have sit there and suger cout thing and make God look good and hope that people accept him I beilive God is that grand and like I qouted in the other replys god choose himself for his will and perpose so this guy Lord Duez what I can see hey God did not chosse him all he does is talk garbage so ignore this man because he seem lost anyway and keep presenting the gospel to other people. God bless hope that help to my fellow bro...
> *


Dont need to accept a god bro. I'm smart enough to understand how things really happen. Not just "god made it, and it was good".


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Nov 6 2009, 10:54 AM~15580589
> *http://www.gty.org/Shop/Audio+Lessons/90-27
> when you go to this link there is going to be a box that give you options and they are listen,read,download press listen first then when the audio preaching begins press read then you can  follow alone with the teaching
> and look up at what is being said... hope you check it out this is more on what i was talking bout election for the elect which is true christians..and how God choose..
> *


http://www.gty.org/Shop/Audio+Lessons/90-273
opps this is the right one to what i was talking about go to this one do the same things that i said frist to listen then to read ..laterzz


----------



## PEREZJ

doctrine of election :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 6 2009, 10:57 AM~15580604
> *You do that.
> Dont need to accept a god bro. I'm smart enough to understand how things really happen. Not just "god made it, and it was good".
> *


WOW FROM ALL THAT HAVE PLACE ON THE TABLE FOR YOU EAT FROM THATS ALL YOU HAVE TO SAY UHH QUOTE (I'M SMART ENOUGH)_ WOW HEY ITS COOL THOUGHT BRO I KNOW YOU JUST IGNORANT AND DONT HAVE THE SMALLEST IDEA WHAT ALL THATS ABOUT BUT HEY LOOK AT THAT ENFO IF YOU WANT SOME TRUTH BUT IF NOT WELL HEY IT IS WHAT IT IS BUT STOP TRYING TO ROLL AROUND HERE LIKE SOME WANNA BE ATHEIST THAT DONT EVEN NO'S WHAT TO SAY TRYING TO SOUND LIKE YOU NO WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT SORRY BUDDY NOT WORKING HERE I CAN SEE FAKE JUST BY HOW YOU PRESENT YOUSELF..AGAIN LOTS OF INFO THERE TAKE IT OR DONT


----------



## jvasquez

*Good Morning Hermanos!!!

Another Blessed Day here in Dallas, TX. I'm continuing to pray for you guys (and girls) that come through and show Love. :thumbsup: 

Those who don't agree, it's good to have your opinion. I pray one day you see The TRUTH. It's not for everyone, GOD chose you all from the beginning and we have to Chose Who we will serve. :worship: 

I Hope everyone has a blessed day. Much Love and Respect to all the Soldados on the battlefield putting in work for The Lord.:h5: 

Arato! :nicoderm: *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Nov 6 2009, 08:19 AM~15580782
> *WOW FROM ALL THAT HAVE PLACE ON THE TABLE FOR YOU EAT FROM THATS ALL YOU HAVE TO SAY UHH QUOTE (I'M SMART ENOUGH)_ WOW HEY ITS COOL THOUGHT BRO I KNOW YOU JUST IGNORANT AND DONT HAVE THE SMALLEST IDEA WHAT ALL THATS ABOUT  BUT HEY LOOK AT THAT ENFO IF YOU WANT SOME TRUTH BUT IF NOT WELL HEY IT IS WHAT IT IS BUT STOP TRYING TO ROLL AROUND HERE LIKE SOME WANNA BE ATHEIST THAT DONT EVEN NO'S WHAT TO SAY TRYING TO SOUND LIKE YOU NO WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT SORRY BUDDY NOT WORKING HERE I CAN SEE FAKE JUST BY HOW YOU PRESENT YOUSELF..AGAIN LOTS OF INFO THERE TAKE IT OR DONT
> *


Dang bro, you been in here putting in WORK! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Hollar at me PM or something man. Shoot me your number. Alot going on over this way been slowing me down.

Dont worry about El Duez, whats obvious is obvious before or without battle. He's been hit by the spirit long ago(by blessing/calling) and turned away for whatever his personal hatreds became of. But he's been a member of this room for over a year now(by choice), and as most Christians may get in time, he's just upset he doesn't have all of the answer's. 

-And he like all the rest, dont want to leave this life wrong. So he's just torn in between because he doesn't have all he WANTS, when God supplies Need's first.

-Many dont want to accept God doesn't give all the answer's right now being its not what he wants. Thats where each individual human's part of maturity is to be proven(to yourself & God) & shown(to ALL, lost & found).
That proof of maturity is how you have grown in your faith and if you will hold it till the end of your life. 

-So therefore is why he hates the word "faith" alone. Because it takes more heart, courage, since, & love to obtain and grow. And with out it at all in your life, you have no life in you. You live dead.

"So choose life" Duez. Please.

And Duez, when you were of the faith, you know darn well when you held the full truth in your heart, no fool could come around and make fun of you and it got to you... because you KNEW THEY were the fool! And in all of this time, you know it hasn't worked in this lil' old room at all.


----------



## Forgiven 63

REPENTANCE[/i]@Nov 6 2009 said:


> [/b]


Quote for Real Talk ! ! ! !

We know what it feels like Duez, and most of us have been in your shoes, But now we have seen the truth.

One Day Bro, One Day, You will know what really paying your duez is all about.

God Bless you and all my fellow Christian Lowriderz...


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 6 2009, 01:22 PM~15582018
> *Dang bro, you been in here putting in WORK!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Hollar at me PM or something man. Shoot me your number. Alot going on over this way been slowing me down.
> 
> Dont worry about El Duez, whats obvious is obvious before or without battle.  He's been hit by the spirit long ago(by blessing/calling) and turned away for whatever his personal hatreds became of.    But he's been a member of this room for over a year now(by choice), and as most Christians may get in time, he's just upset he doesn't have all of the answer's.
> 
> -And he like all the rest, dont want to leave this life wrong.  So he's just torn in between because he doesn't have all he WANTS, when God supplies Need's first.
> 
> -Many dont want to accept God doesn't give all the answer's right now being its not what he wants. Thats where each individual human's part of maturity is to be proven(to yourself & God) & shown(to ALL, lost & found).
> That proof of maturity is how you have grown in your faith and if you will hold it till the end of your life.
> 
> -So therefore is why he hates the word "faith" alone.  Because it takes more heart, courage, since, & love to obtain and grow.  And with out it at all in your life, you have no life in you.  You live dead.
> 
> "So choose life" Duez.    Please.
> 
> And Duez, when you were of the faith, you know darn well when you held the full truth in your heart, no fool could come around and make fun of you and it got to you... because you KNEW THEY were the fool!    And in all of this time, you know it hasn't worked in this lil' old room at all.
> *


Doing my duty :biggrin: , but man I'm not in here as much as I use to be and when I do come in here you got Mr. no_ it_ all_ makeing no kind of sence so I just had to present something to him to give him some type of sence in he's life, thats even if he read any of it and studys it which he probley won't but would help him out..but will see...


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 6 2009, 01:51 PM~15582329
> *Quote for Real Talk  ! ! ! !
> 
> We know what it feels like Duez, and most of us have been in your shoes, But now we have seen the truth.
> 
> One Day Bro,  One Day,  You will know what really paying your duez is all about.
> 
> Gid Bless you and all my fellow Christian Lowriderz...
> *


tru tru :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 6 2009, 10:51 AM~15582329
> *Quote for Real Talk  ! ! ! !
> 
> We know what it feels like Duez, and most of us have been in your shoes, But now we have seen the truth.
> 
> One Day Bro,  One Day,  You will know what really paying your duez is all about.
> 
> God Bless you and all my fellow Christian Lowriderz...
> *


x2 God Bless you all ! It always feels so good to see new people pop in rather they be in a Christian club or not, proclaiming their faith! :biggrin: 
Glory's ALL Gods! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

*Orale Homies!

Do it Big this weekend!!! Looking forward to seeing the devil's kingdom get torn down. Testify and let the Lord use you!

GOD Bless You Vatos! :nicoderm: *


----------



## Forgiven 63

:nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## onone

in all things give God the glory you 'will not loose' ever


----------



## 66LOW

RESPECT...


----------



## Duez

Why do you guys keep trying to talk down to me when Im posting fact, and your posting a bunch of stories that cant be proven? :biggrin:


----------



## onone

let me know me what cant be proven bro !


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by onone_@Nov 7 2009, 01:35 AM~15589554
> *let me know me what cant be proven bro !
> *


creation of the earth.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 7 2009, 07:56 AM~15590446
> *creation of the earth.
> *


told u. he just wants.... (or needs?) answers. thats all.

just know Duez, the number 1 sin is Pride. Bible from front to back shows that.
Its purely of Satan. Just look at his fall from heaven to our own.
It all happened(the world u hate today & we Christians dont want anymore either) due to Satan trying to BE Like God first by trying to know everything... assuming he knew enough, he brought down more than half of heaven's angels due to the pride they grew in themselves by listening to Satan.....
to the point of Satan telling Eve(which told Adam) what he would "know"(which was everything AS GOD) by taking a bite of that apple......

bro and so on and so forth with the life of every human today. point being, if you knew everything that God did, just as Satan did, you would just proclaim yourself to be God and have it in your heart that you dont need him.

Be patient Duez. If you got everything you wanted instantly without the use of God. Would you at all show Him attention like you are now? Of course not... so therefore you would be destroying His main purpose IN creation... 

LOVE! And thats ALL He wants with and from us. Our love combined as 1 in spirit for eternity.

^But again... thats where your maturity counts. Yea Duez... in your faith. Which without you will not be allowed to have anymore understanding of the Lords Words without faith... because He already said without faith, no wisdom can be gained. And only with wisdom do you really understand what your talking about or looking at. (creation vs(?) idiotic idea's such as what darwin made up just because he turned and hated God for losing his daughter. 


--Were hungry like you Duez. But obviously you are more than most, which i can understand with what you said before about you past with the Church..
-Much love bro, you can still get your answer's because your still alive and can make the right choice & wait & ask nicely once you get face to face with Abba.......... IF you did one simple step, which was to accept His gift :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Simple and obvious answer even in science to show this distance in time from earths creation of man's view from what God said..... is the Water. The water aged the earth to what science wants to call billions of years old(which is hilarious because men dont live past 120 anymore, but know what anything a million years old looks like... which is called idiotic) due to the flood.

You know what damage water does to a floating human body at a regular drift within just a 3 day period? More damage than other things u can thing of without using an explosion...

Water ate what was good and took it down leaving us this desert i live in 2400 feet above sea level & 400 miles away from the nearest ocean, called Las Vegas .... which has sea shell's and other old dead organisms from the ocean; lodged into the highest mountains out here.


----------



## REPENTANCE

People just dont want to accept what God can do because they either cant do it themselves, CAN do it themselves, or simply just cant imagine it, of all things.

People aren't dumb, some just choose to be!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 7 2009, 09:06 AM~15590722
> *People just dont want to accept what God can do because they either cant do it themselves, CAN do it themselves, or simply just cant imagine it, of all things.
> 
> People aren't dumb, some just choose to be!
> *


O:


----------



## jvasquez

It takes more faith to believe we formed from oooze, than it does to believe GOD created us in His image and His Likeness Gen. 1:26. Nothing can prove evolution or the Big Bang, but it's science's only answer and even they ALL don't believe it.

Your eyelids and tastebud are not accidental.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 7 2009, 10:01 AM~15590701
> *Simple and obvious answer even in science to show this distance in time from earths creation of man's view from what God said..... is the Water.    The water aged the earth to what science wants to call billions of years old(which is hilarious because men dont live past 120 anymore, but know what anything a million years old looks like... which is called idiotic) due to the flood.
> 
> You know what damage water does to a floating human body at a regular drift within just a 3 day period?  More damage than other things u can thing of without using an explosion...
> 
> Water ate what was good and took it down leaving us this desert i live in 2400 feet above sea level & 400 miles away from the nearest ocean, called Las Vegas .... which has sea shell's and other old dead organisms from the ocean; lodged into the highest mountains out here.
> *


There is so much wrong with what you are saying. First off there are deserts in the oceans. So the idea that the ocean was there and left isn't why there is little rain there. 

Next, if there was 2400 feet of ocean at one point, where is it now? Ever think that the ground below you lifted up, or Vegas wasn't always a desert? Or do you not believe in erosion, and the mountains were always there? 

Third if you saw a few bodies floating in water on the second day and again on the third day, don't you think you could get a good idea of what one would look like 30 days later? Would give you a good idea of the age of the body right?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 7 2009, 10:06 AM~15590722
> *People just dont want to accept what God can do because they either cant do it themselves, CAN do it themselves, or simply just cant imagine it, of all things.
> 
> People aren't dumb, some just choose to be!
> *


You just cant accept the fact that science is hard, and religion is easy. Go ahead and be ignorant all your life. Choose to ignore how stuff really works and just say god did it. Go outside and look up, thats not hydrogen fusing, thats the light that god made. It's never gonna explode. :uh:


----------



## onone

heres some facts go youtube exodus revieled and there are scientists on there that found a junk yard of chariots in the red sea and all sorts of other evidence ! and theese are the scientist that where trying to discredit the red sea crossing ! they were proven WRONG


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by onone_@Nov 7 2009, 09:25 PM~15594616
> *heres some facts go youtube exodus revieled and there are scientists on there that found a junk yard of chariots in the red sea and all sorts of other evidence ! and theese are the scientist that where trying to discredit the red sea crossing ! they were proven WRONG
> *


All kinds of people are finding coral and calling it chariot parts," says Richard Rives, president of Wyatt Archaeological Research in Tennessee. "It's most likely coral covered with coral. ... Opportunists are combining false things with the true things that are found. These people are making it up as they go to be TV stars."


Google it.


----------



## onone

metal sphere shaped object with spoke coral never heard of it 

1


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by onone_@Nov 7 2009, 09:45 PM~15594735
> *metal sphere shaped object with spoke coral never heard of it
> 
> 1
> *


What part of a chariot is spherical?


----------



## onone

the wheels !


----------



## Duez

Here's one where the diver explains the wheel. He says it was in a circle of sand with no coral, later he says he couldn't lift it because the coral was holding it down.


----------



## onone

coral grows bro ! i guess you just never had somthing tugging at you yet or u have and you ignored it ! ive seen to much myself not to believe the truth thats just my personal expierence


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by onone_@Nov 7 2009, 10:37 PM~15595012
> *coral grows bro ! i guess you just never had somthing tugging at you yet or u have and you ignored it ! ive seen to much myself not to believe the truth thats just my personal expierence
> *


You dont believe the truth. You get all your info from one book.


----------



## jvasquez

TTT

GOD Bless all the Carnales out there...Have a blessed Sunday service Homies!


----------



## onone

not gonna argue no more bro one day u will see


----------



## angel dust 64

> _Originally posted by onone_@Nov 8 2009, 05:52 PM~15600121
> *not gonna argue no more bro one day u will see
> *


every knea shall bow


k


----------



## King Daddy

Hey brothers hope every one had a good day today, give HIM all the glory.


----------



## King Daddy

J, you spitting some knowledge bro, its just hurting my eyes though. I think I need to get one of those screen things for old people.


----------



## onone

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64_@Nov 8 2009, 08:24 PM~15602044
> *every knea shall bow
> k
> *



and thats what we call the truth haha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Nov 8 2009, 08:39 PM~15602228
> *Hey brothers hope every one had a good day today, give HIM all the glory.
> *


Yup it was on this coast finally. After church noticed every one was out ridding there toys around town. from rods to ricer. Just a nice day. :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez

Orale Homies. Hope everyone enjoyed church service ayer. One thing I remember most from the sermon is:

"...give the more earnest heed to the things which we have heard..." -Hebrews 2:1

You can't expect to get this Word in your heart by just hearing it on Sunday for one hour. You have to heed it...in other words, PAY ATTENTION TO IT. Put some time into what you've heard and revisit the teaching you had on Sunday. (Don't go try to hear something new.) Meditate on it, talk about it. 

I hope you homies get that. Faith comes by hearing and hearing by the Word of GOD. Take time to think about what you heard on Sunday and talk to your family about it over dinner or something and let it REALLY get down in your heart.

Jesus said the measure of thought and study you give to the truth that you hear, will be the measure of virtue (power) that will be measured back to you...if you want MORE POWER in your life, you have to give more thought and study into what you've already heard.

GOD Bless you Homies!


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 9 2009, 01:11 PM~15607482
> *Orale Homies. Hope everyone enjoyed church service ayer. One thing I remember most from the sermon is:
> 
> "...give the more earnest heed to the things which we have heard..." -Hebrews 2:1
> 
> You can't expect to get this Word in your heart by just hearing it on Sunday for one hour. You have to heed it...in other words, PAY ATTENTION TO IT. Put some time into what you've heard and revisit the teaching you had on Sunday.  (Don't go try to hear something new.) Meditate on it, talk about it.
> 
> I hope you homies get that. Faith comes by hearing and hearing by the Word of GOD. Take time to think about what you heard on Sunday and talk to your family about it over dinner or something and let it REALLY get down in your heart.
> 
> Jesus said the measure of thought and study you give to the truth that you hear, will be the measure of virtue (power) that will be measured back to you...if you want MORE POWER in your life, you have to give more thought and study into what you've already heard.
> 
> GOD Bless you Homies!
> *



Amen bro, Be not just hearers of the word but doers.


----------



## jvasquez

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

:biggrin: God Bless homies ........ If yall dont mind add my friend "coworker" WILLY to yalls prayers. I been talking to him for a while about God's good news and he has decided to try and change his life for the better. He has been to my church 2 times since then and I pray he keeps on going. He's a young dude 17 and I know at that age it's hard.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 10 2009, 09:56 AM~15618966
> *:biggrin:  God Bless homies ........ If yall dont mind add my friend "coworker"  WILLY to yalls prayers. I been talking to him for a while about God's good news and he has decided to try and change his life for the better.  He has been to my church 2 times since then and I pray he keeps on going.  He's a young dude 17 and I know at that age it's hard.
> *


Sounds good Homie...I'll be sure to pray for both of you.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 10 2009, 11:10 AM~15619106
> *Sounds good Homie...I'll be sure to pray for both of you.
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 10 2009, 11:10 AM~15619106
> *
> *



Thanks Bro.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 10 2009, 01:34 PM~15621459
> *Thanks Bro.
> *



Anytime...let me know what you get ready to crank up that club. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

One night a man had a dream. He dreamed
he was walking along the beach with the LORD.


Across the sky flashed scenes from his life.
For each scene he noticed two sets of
footprints in the sand: one belonging
to him, and the other to the LORD.



When the last scene of his life flashed before him,
he looked back at the footprints in the sand.


He noticed that many times along the path of
his life there was only one set of footprints.



He also noticed that it happened at the very
lowest and saddest times in his life.


This really bothered him and he
questioned the LORD about it:


"LORD, you said that once I decided to follow
you, you'd walk with me all the way.
But I have noticed that during the most
troublesome times in my life,
there is only one set of footprints.
I don't understand why when
I needed you most you would leave me."



The LORD replied:


"My son, my precious child,
I love you and I would never leave you.
During your times of trial and suffering,
when you see only one set of footprints,
it was then that I carried you."


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Nov 10 2009, 03:28 PM~15622060
> *One night a man had a dream. He dreamed
> he was walking along the beach with the LORD.
> Across the sky flashed scenes from his life.
> For each scene he noticed two sets of
> footprints in the sand: one belonging
> to him, and the other to the LORD.
> When the last scene of his life flashed before him,
> he looked back at the footprints in the sand.
> He noticed that many times along the path of
> his life there was only one set of footprints.
> He also noticed that it happened at the very
> lowest and saddest times in his life.
> This really bothered him and he
> questioned the LORD about it:
> "LORD, you said that once I decided to follow
> you, you'd walk with me all the way.
> But I have noticed that during the most
> troublesome times in my life,
> there is only one set of footprints.
> I don't understand why when
> I needed you most you would leave me."
> The LORD replied:
> "My son, my precious child,
> I love you and I would never leave you.
> During your times of trial and suffering,
> when you see only one set of footprints,
> it was then that I carried you."
> *



Always loved that one......... :nicoderm:


----------



## Duez




----------



## goldspokes




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 10 2009, 07:13 PM~15625568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Vato, if that's what you believe can you please start your own thread? This is for CHRISTIAN CAR CLUBS, not debate over right or wrong. :nono: 

Please respect my beliefs and I'll respect yours. I hope you understand this is not intended to be mean. I'm asking you.

If you need someone to pray for you, send them a PM. Cool? :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 10 2009, 09:30 PM~15627448
> *Vato, if that's what you believe can you please start your own thread? This is for CHRISTIAN CAR CLUBS, not debate over right or wrong.  :nono:
> 
> Please respect my beliefs and I'll respect yours. I hope you understand this is not intended to be mean. I'm asking you.
> 
> If you need someone to pray for you, send them a PM. Cool? :thumbsup:
> *


I'm trying to help you guys. If even a couple of you guys start realizing the truth, the world will be a better place.


----------



## Duez

How the Earth was made is on tv right now, history channel. But you guys aren't gonna like what you see........


----------



## onone

get behind me satan


----------



## goldspokes

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 10 2009, 08:38 PM~15627546
> *I'm trying to help you guys. If even a couple of you guys start realizing the truth, the world will be a better place.
> *


we already realized the truth & the world will not be a better place but we are going to a better place... im done no more debating... God Bless


----------



## jvasquez

GOOD MORNING HERMANOS!!!

GOD BLESS!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

God Bless Brothers


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 10 2009, 10:38 PM~15627546
> *I'm trying to help you guys. If even a couple of you guys start realizing the truth, the world will be a better place.
> *


Statisticly, people of any faith have a better longer life than those without.


----------



## 53BOMBA

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 11 2009, 10:10 AM~15631656
> *  God Bless Brothers
> *


hey thanks for showing me this thread G ...im a believer in Christ as well have a good day homies !


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Nov 11 2009, 09:55 AM~15631968
> *hey thanks for showing me this thread G ...im a believer in Christ as well have a good day homies !
> *


Welcome! Be Blessed!


----------



## Forgiven 63

They Should change the Topic Name from

*Christian Clubs Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??*

to

*Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??*


----------



## slash

aqui desde miami. les deseo muchas bendiciones


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 11 2009, 10:41 AM~15632397
> *They Should change the Topic Name from
> 
> Christian Clubs Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??
> 
> to
> 
> Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Nov 11 2009, 09:40 AM~15631860
> *Statisticly, people of any faith have a better longer life than those without.
> *


Then why do they tell us that theres no such thing as Santa?


----------



## Forgiven 63

_*TTT*_


----------



## G2G_Al

Been a while, how's all my bros doing :biggrin: 

Stay Blessed!!!

Q-vo Lord Duez still coming to see how the other side lives... stay blessed homie, God will have his way...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Nov 11 2009, 11:41 AM~15632397-->
> 
> 
> 
> They Should change the Topic Name from
> 
> *Christian Clubs Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??*
> 
> to
> 
> *Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G2G_Al_@Nov 12 2009, 10:48 AM~15642976
> *Been a while, how's all my bros doing :biggrin:
> 
> Stay Blessed!!!
> 
> Q-vo Lord Duez still coming to see how the other side lives... stay blessed homie, God will have his way...
> *


 :biggrin: 

God Bless......... G2G

and God Bless All my brothers out there....


Jonathan "Duez" ... heres something that reminded me of you homie.

_“For this reason, since the day we heard about you, we have not stopped praying for you and asking God to fill you with the knowledge of his will through all spiritual wisdom and understanding.”- *Colossians 1:9* _


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 11 2009, 09:41 AM~15632397
> *They Should change the Topic Name from
> 
> Christian Clubs Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??
> 
> to
> 
> Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??
> *


I made the request to Gary, let's see if it happens


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 11 2009, 09:41 AM~15632397
> *They Should change the Topic Name from
> 
> Christian Clubs Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??
> 
> to
> 
> Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??
> *


WHATS UP BROTHERS, AND SISTERS


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 12 2009, 04:51 PM~15646517
> *WHATS UP BROTHERS,
> *



What about the sisters that drop in, don't wanna exclude them.


----------



## G2G_Al

Thank you Gary!!! Our request was granted...


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 12 2009, 10:16 PM~15650475
> *Thank you Gary!!!  Our request was granted...
> *


Nice. Be blessed hermanos (y hermanas)!


----------



## 66LOW

'Jesus the Christ'

is the answer brothers
if he did it for me
he can do it for anyone...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 9 2009, 11:11 AM~15607482
> *Orale Homies. Hope everyone enjoyed church service ayer. One thing I remember most from the sermon is:
> 
> "...give the more earnest heed to the things which we have heard..." -Hebrews 2:1
> 
> You can't expect to get this Word in your heart by just hearing it on Sunday for one hour. You have to heed it...in other words, PAY ATTENTION TO IT. Put some time into what you've heard and revisit the teaching you had on Sunday.  (Don't go try to hear something new.) Meditate on it, talk about it.
> 
> I hope you homies get that. Faith comes by hearing and hearing by the Word of GOD. Take time to think about what you heard on Sunday and talk to your family about it over dinner or something and let it REALLY get down in your heart.
> 
> Jesus said the measure of thought and study you give to the truth that you hear, will be the measure of virtue (power) that will be measured back to you...if you want MORE POWER in your life, you have to give more thought and study into what you've already heard.
> 
> GOD Bless you Homies!
> *


Amen family. That was Right on point!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 10 2009, 08:56 AM~15618966
> *:biggrin:  God Bless homies ........ If yall dont mind add my friend "coworker"  WILLY to yalls prayers. I been talking to him for a while about God's good news and he has decided to try and change his life for the better.  He has been to my church 2 times since then and I pray he keeps on going.  He's a young dude 17 and I know at that age it's hard.
> *


DONE! In Jesus the Christs name!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Nov 10 2009, 01:28 PM~15622060
> *One night a man had a dream. He dreamed
> he was walking along the beach with the LORD.
> Across the sky flashed scenes from his life.
> For each scene he noticed two sets of
> footprints in the sand: one belonging
> to him, and the other to the LORD.
> When the last scene of his life flashed before him,
> he looked back at the footprints in the sand.
> He noticed that many times along the path of
> his life there was only one set of footprints.
> He also noticed that it happened at the very
> lowest and saddest times in his life.
> This really bothered him and he
> questioned the LORD about it:
> "LORD, you said that once I decided to follow
> you, you'd walk with me all the way.
> But I have noticed that during the most
> troublesome times in my life,
> there is only one set of footprints.
> I don't understand why when
> I needed you most you would leave me."
> The LORD replied:
> "My son, my precious child,
> I love you and I would never leave you.
> During your times of trial and suffering,
> when you see only one set of footprints,
> it was then that I carried you."
> *


GANGSTA!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :angel: 
I knew them foot prints would be the Lords! :biggrin: Because for what we cant do, there He is!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by onone_@Nov 10 2009, 10:05 PM~15628600
> *get behind me satan
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: RIGHT ON MAFIA!!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 10 2009, 08:38 PM~15627546
> *I'm trying to help you guys. If even a couple of you guys start realizing the truth, the world will be a better place.
> *


You serious? You know darn well that only about %10 of those claiming a religion(if thats what you want to go by) live up to it... and the other %90 are of the evil of Satan, which the world was turned over to at the start of time.

*This * world will Never be a better place. I thought you read that as a minister???? We true Christians know and understand that which is so simple to know(being at the BEGINNING of the Holy Bible!!) that down on this rock it will never get any better, and we DONT look forward to it! 

Were lookin on to a place called New Jerusalem. Our souls are not of this world brotha. 

Dude... were you ever what you even said u were at all?

-Whats of this earth today is of non-believer's doings. Dont think so? Why was this the last civilised country then? Yeeeeeeah, you know! Because we represented the ONE TRUE GOD OF ABRAHAM, ISAAC, & JACOB.

Now its turning how you want it to because people whom turn the way you do now... are taking God out. So up goes the violence, wars, seperation of family, etc etc etc

Dont blame us because your toilets unpresentable because you didn't listen to us when we told and showed you with love how and where to aim.

GOD BLESS YOOOOOOOU DUUUUUEZ!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 7 2009, 12:26 PM~15591905
> *There is so much wrong with what you are saying. First off there are deserts in the oceans. So the idea that the ocean was there and left isn't why there is little rain there.
> 
> Next, if there was 2400 feet of ocean at one point, where is it now? Ever think that the ground below you lifted up, or Vegas wasn't always a desert? Or do you not believe in erosion, and the mountains were always there?
> 
> Third if you saw a few bodies floating in water on the second day and again on the third day, don't you think you could get a good idea of what one would look like 30 days later? Would give you a good idea of the age of the body right?
> *


you didn't read what i wrote right because you only backed up what i said, but you obviously never studied science to begin with, which is why you looked it how i wrote it incorrect. 

Go back and re-read, and I said spicifically that what you fake scientist try and use to disprove what the Bible says, only proves our point. Simply put, i tried to explain to you that water ages and damages.... and aside of what you believe, sometimes much better than fire..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 10 2009, 08:40 PM~15627561
> *How the Earth was made is on tv right now, history channel. But you guys aren't gonna like what you see........
> *


Because only a fool would enjoy being lied to... And again.. how do they know when they weren't here? Duez... i can feel it from you man, your not dumb. Stop hating. Hating God/truth is like taking poison yourself and hoping it hurts Him.

Duez..... STOP IT! :loco: 

Ever study the "big bang"? Its retarted from the start!!!

1.Big Bang - an explosion of matter (matter that doesnt exsist) made alot or rockets we call planets, moons, etc

2.... O WAIT... CANT GO ON TO 2!! The purpose of the big bang explosion was to explain how matter first formed! The big bang comes after the creation of matter already exsisting! ITS STUPID FROM ITS OWN START! COMMEN SINCE!

A piece of rock that blew up. Umm.... that piece already being there means it was from another piece. THe big bang theory is as dumb as playing monopoly. Monopoly doesn't end, but the big bang theory cannot even start. Thats a shameful idea to claim being so.... just flat out dumb.

But you think the thought of God is? :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 11 2009, 10:41 AM~15632397
> *They Should change the Topic Name from
> 
> Christian Clubs Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??
> 
> to
> 
> Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??
> *


I can do that but the topic starter has to request it. if its ok with him then I can change it. sounds like a better topic.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 12 2009, 01:34 PM~15645297
> *I made the request to Gary, let's see if it happens
> *


I can do it if its cool with you. so here it goes done. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

LOL just noticed its already done LOL my bad.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## REPENTANCE

sorry, dont mean to war infront of me brothaz..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 7 2009, 12:34 PM~15591943
> *You just cant accept the fact that science is hard, and religion is easy. Go ahead and be ignorant all your life. Choose to ignore how stuff really works and just say god did it. Go outside and look up, thats not hydrogen fusing, thats the light that god made. It's never gonna explode. :uh:
> *


haha, i been i scientist all my life homie, and a Christian for only 2 years. im 27 years old now. And those are your thoughts on both ends, not mine


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by onone_@Nov 7 2009, 08:25 PM~15594616
> *heres some facts go youtube exodus revieled and there are scientists on there that found a junk yard of chariots in the red sea and all sorts of other evidence ! and theese are the scientist that where trying to discredit the red sea crossing ! they were proven WRONG
> *


you left out Sodom and Gomora


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 13 2009, 11:29 AM~15655074
> *sorry, dont mean to war infront of me brothaz..
> *


this is the only way sometime.its not war bro. God Bless.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 13 2009, 10:40 AM~15655151
> *this is the only way sometime.its not war bro. God Bless.
> *


true true. its only what was promised :biggrin: 

Something else science cant do or prove! :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 13 2009, 10:17 AM~15654955
> *LOL just noticed its already done LOL my bad.
> *


Late train homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

Its not against flesh or blood brothers


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Nov 13 2009, 07:08 PM~15659375
> *Its not against flesh or blood brothers
> *


Whats up KD, i miss keepin up with you bro. Recordings been on hold for a minute now and its been next to impossible to get through to the labels that are down for the same cause as we are. -Bumper that though... HOW ARE YOU!? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Nov 14 2009, 12:38 AM~15661642-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOMIES WE NEED YOUR PRAYERS MY GRANDPA IS IN ISOLATION IN ICU. THATS WHY I MISSED MY HOMIES FUNERAL DANNY Q. AND NOW IT SEEMS LIKE MY GRANDPA IS ABOUT TO JOIN HIM IN HEAVEN. DANNY KEEP AN EYE OUT OUT FOR HIM. HIS NAME IS JOSE PORTFIRIO JIMENZ FROM GUATEMALA. SORRY Q I COULD NOT BE THERE BRO BUT I NEEDED TO BE THERE FOR MY PAPITO CHEPE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 12:41 AM~15661662
> *HOPE ALL GOES WELL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Nov 14 2009, 12:50 AM~15661723
> *I HOPE HE GOES TO HEAVEN SOON. MY AUNTS AND UNCLE ARE STUPID :angry:  HE IS BARELY ALIVE HE HAS A FEEDING TUBE A BREATHING MACHINE AND ON DIALISIS (SP)  I WENT THERE TODAY WITH MY DAUGHTER AND BROTHER AND HE IS DEAD HE IS A SKELATON ON ARTIFITIAL BULL SHIT. MY AUNT AND UNCLES DONT SEE THAT I SAY LET HIM GO HE TOLD ME THAT JESUS DIED ON THE CROSS FOR HIS SINS AND HE ASKED FOR FORGIVENESS ONE YEAR AGO. SO WHEN HE GETS TO THE GATES HIS NAME AND LIFE STORY SHOULD BE WRITTEN DOWN AND IF HE MENT IT HE WILL BE IN HEAVEN. IF NOT THEN YOU NON BELEIVERS TAKE CARE OF HIM IN THE SEAS OF FIRE :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

IS IT ENOUGH WHAT HE DID? HE WAS CATHOLIC AND HE JUST BURSTED OUT IN TEARS WHEN ME MY SIS AND BRO WERE THERE AND HE ACEPTED JESUS AS HIS SAVIOR. I NEED TO ASK GRAND MA CUS SHE SAID WE WERE CRAZY. I NEED TO KEEP HER HERE MAN BROTHERS PLEASE PRAY FOR OUR FAMILY. I STILL HAVE A DEMON TO CONCORD OR TWO THE DRINKING AND THE CIGS PLEASE PRAY FOR MY FAM.


----------



## AGONY

*Rollerz Only Las Vegas chapter supporting show November 28th

New show curcuit starting up, please come show sum love and ur rides!!!*


----------



## AGONY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *GOD BLESS BROTHERZ !!!*


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 14 2009, 01:00 AM~15661787
> *IS IT ENOUGH WHAT HE DID? HE WAS CATHOLIC AND HE JUST BURSTED OUT IN TEARS WHEN ME MY SIS AND BRO WERE THERE AND HE ACEPTED JESUS AS HIS SAVIOR. I NEED TO ASK GRAND MA CUS SHE SAID WE WERE CRAZY. I NEED TO KEEP HER HERE MAN BROTHERS PLEASE PRAY FOR OUR FAMILY. I STILL HAVE A DEMON TO CONCORD OR TWO THE DRINKING AND THE CIGS PLEASE PRAY FOR MY FAM.
> *


not to sure I understand the situation with you abuela pero I hope things work out.

As for the drinking and smoking carnal, we all have things we are working on. Just ask GOD to help you. We grow from glory to glory, from faith to faith. One step at a time ese. Just obey GOD and lean on him for strength. Don't give up.


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Nov 10 2009, 01:28 PM~15622060
> *One night a man had a dream. He dreamed
> he was walking along the beach with the LORD.
> Across the sky flashed scenes from his life.
> For each scene he noticed two sets of
> footprints in the sand: one belonging
> to him, and the other to the LORD.
> When the last scene of his life flashed before him,
> he looked back at the footprints in the sand.
> He noticed that many times along the path of
> his life there was only one set of footprints.
> He also noticed that it happened at the very
> lowest and saddest times in his life.
> This really bothered him and he
> questioned the LORD about it:
> "LORD, you said that once I decided to follow
> you, you'd walk with me all the way.
> But I have noticed that during the most
> troublesome times in my life,
> there is only one set of footprints.
> I don't understand why when
> I needed you most you would leave me."
> The LORD replied:
> "My son, my precious child,
> I love you and I would never leave you.
> During your times of trial and suffering,
> when you see only one set of footprints,
> it was then that I carried you."
> *


----------



## 66LOW

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 14 2009, 05:29 AM~15655074
> *sorry, dont mean to war infront of me brothaz..
> *



Reppin JC...
RESPEST Bro


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Finally nice day out. Had service then eat with family. Kids outside enjoying the sun.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 13 2009, 10:11 PM~15659850
> *Whats up KD, i miss keepin up with you bro.  Recordings been on hold for a minute now and its been next to impossible to get through to the labels that are down for the same cause as we are.    -Bumper that though... HOW ARE YOU!?  :biggrin:
> *


What up O, im doing good bro. Studying hard and being the family man. Missed church to volunteer at a run today, tried to make a small group but had a hard time moving my legs. Y'all should be having a marathon up in December in Vegas. My wife and sis are going to do the Vegas run in December of next year. All and all, im blessed, I know that you will have favor in the situation with getting the needed release on tracks. Feel free to call our text me whenever bro, 830-822-3536 if I dont get back to you or answer right away Ill get back at you after class


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 13 2009, 11:09 AM~15654870
> *Because only a fool would enjoy being lied to...    And again.. how do they know when they weren't here?    Duez...  i can feel it from you man, your not dumb. Stop hating.    Hating God/truth is like taking poison yourself and hoping it hurts Him.
> 
> Duez..... STOP IT! :loco:
> 
> Ever study the "big bang"?  Its retarted from the start!!!
> 
> 1.Big Bang - an explosion of matter (matter that doesnt exsist) made alot or rockets we call planets, moons, etc
> 
> 2.... O WAIT... CANT GO ON TO 2!!  The purpose of the big bang explosion was to explain how matter first formed!    The big bang comes after the creation of matter already exsisting! ITS STUPID FROM ITS OWN START! COMMEN SINCE!
> 
> A piece of rock that blew up.  Umm.... that piece already being there means it was from another piece.    THe big bang theory is as dumb as playing monopoly.    Monopoly doesn't end, but the big bang theory cannot even start.  Thats a shameful idea to claim being so.... just flat out dumb.
> 
> But you think the thought of God is?  :roflmao:
> *


Monopoly ends when somebody monopolizes. I never like the big bang theory either. It suggests a beginning of time and a finite universe, both of which I disagree with.


----------



## jvasquez

*Sup Homies?

Hope everyone enjoyed Sunday service. Still looking to see what everyone else is learning out there. :dunno: :dunno: 

One thing I remember most from yesterday's sermon:
You have to value what you've already learned. Some people don't know all that you know and it's up to us to take what we have and share it with others.

You can't give someone what you don't have. And if you have it, you should realize it's first for you, then for others. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GOD BLESS you Hermanos.*


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by AGONY_@Nov 14 2009, 04:10 AM~15662354
> *Rollerz Only Las Vegas chapter supporting show November 28th
> 
> New show curcuit starting up, please come show sum love and ur rides!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


should be fun bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 16 2009, 10:34 AM~15678120
> *Sup Homies?
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed Sunday service. Still looking to see what everyone else is learning out there. :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> One thing I remember most from yesterday's sermon:
> You have to value what you've already learned. Some people don't know all that you know and it's up to us to take what we have and share it with others.
> 
> You can't give someone what you don't have. And if you have it, you should realize it's first for you, then for others. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> GOD BLESS you Hermanos.
> *


God Bless Jesse

Man we had a good service Sunday. we read out off Genesis 13: 5-13

 5 Now Lot, who was moving about with Abram, also had flocks and herds and tents. 6 But the land could not support them while they stayed together, for their possessions were so great that they were not able to stay together. 7 And quarreling arose between Abram's herdsmen and the herdsmen of Lot. The Canaanites and Perizzites were also living in the land at that time. 

8 So Abram said to Lot, "Let's not have any quarreling between you and me, or between your herdsmen and mine, for we are brothers. 9 Is not the whole land before you? Let's part company. If you go to the left, I'll go to the right; if you go to the right, I'll go to the left." 

10 Lot looked up and saw that the whole plain of the Jordan was well watered, like the garden of the LORD, like the land of Egypt, toward Zoar. (This was before the LORD destroyed Sodom and Gomorrah.) 11 So Lot chose for himself the whole plain of the Jordan and set out toward the east. The two men parted company: 12 Abram lived in the land of Canaan, while Lot lived among the cities of the plain and pitched his tents near Sodom. 13 Now the men of Sodom were wicked and were sinning greatly against the LORD. 



A few good points were made..... 

the 2 biggest ones, that stuck in my head were

1st. How Lot looked at the lands thinking about which one would make him richer. picking the lands of Sodom and Gomorrah becues of the wealth but not looking that they were wicked and sinning against the LORD. 

from this we got how sometimes we look at things in only see whats better for us wealth wise and not even thinking whats best for us spiritly.. 

2. How the Lord still blessed Lot becues he was Abram family. And the same way how the Lord takes care of our family and loved ones becues of us. 

This point reminded me of a story I heard ones... here is the story real.......

3-demons went to lucifer and lucifer asked what they did today..

1st demon says -- I cuesed a big crash on the freeway " alot of peeps were hurt "

2nd one said -- I put it in a mans mind to cheat on his wife with his co-worker.

3rd. demon says -- I got both them beat ! I did something bigger then them 2

lucifer asked what you do ?

and he replys -- For 10 years I have been trying to hurt this guy, but I was never able to cues his sister pray's for him and she covers him in the blood of you know who. well after 10 year I was able to put it in her heart not to becues he's never changed and he keeps on drinking... And Today she didnt cover him with that blood, So I was able to Kill him.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 17 2009, 07:59 AM~15689163
> *God Bless Jesse
> 
> Man we had a good service Sunday.  we read out off  Genesis 13: 5-13
> 
> 5 Now Lot, who was moving about with Abram, also had flocks and herds and tents. 6 But the land could not support them while they stayed together, for their possessions were so great that they were not able to stay together. 7 And quarreling arose between Abram's herdsmen and the herdsmen of Lot. The Canaanites and Perizzites were also living in the land at that time.
> 
> 8 So Abram said to Lot, "Let's not have any quarreling between you and me, or between your herdsmen and mine, for we are brothers. 9 Is not the whole land before you? Let's part company. If you go to the left, I'll go to the right; if you go to the right, I'll go to the left."
> 
> 10 Lot looked up and saw that the whole plain of the Jordan was well watered, like the garden of the LORD, like the land of Egypt, toward Zoar. (This was before the LORD destroyed Sodom and Gomorrah.) 11 So Lot chose for himself the whole plain of the Jordan and set out toward the east. The two men parted company: 12 Abram lived in the land of Canaan, while Lot lived among the cities of the plain and pitched his tents near Sodom. 13 Now the men of Sodom were wicked and were sinning greatly against the LORD.
> A few good points were made.....
> 
> the 2 biggest ones, that stuck in my head were
> 
> 1st.  How Lot looked at the lands thinking about which one would make him richer. picking the lands of Sodom and Gomorrah becues of the wealth but not looking that they were wicked and sinning against the LORD.
> 
> from this we got how sometimes we look at things in only see whats better for us wealth wise and not even thinking whats best for us spiritly..
> 
> 2. How the Lord still blessed Lot becues he was Abram family. And the same way how the Lord takes care of our family and loved ones becues of us.
> 
> This point reminded me of a story I heard ones...  here is the story real.......
> 
> 3-demons went to lucifer and lucifer asked what they did today..
> 
> 1st demon says -- I cuesed a big crash on the freeway " alot of peeps were hurt "
> 
> 2nd one said -- I put it in a mans mind to cheat on his wife with his co-worker.
> 
> 3rd. demon says --  I got both them beat !  I did something bigger then them 2
> 
> lucifer asked what you do ?
> 
> and he replys -- For 10 years I have been trying to hurt this guy, but I was never able to cues his sister pray's for him and she covers him in the blood of you know who. well after 10 year I was able to put it in her heart not to becues he's never changed and he keeps on drinking...  And Today she didnt cover him with that blood, So I was able to Kill him.
> *


muy buen Homie:

I appreciate you taking time to share that with us.

Let me ask you, by doing this did it help you remember the teaching a little bit more? I know for me it does, so even when I don't share on here I always ask my family after service, what is the one thing they remember most from the service. We all get to hear theirs but it helps it stick a little better in my heart when I share. I've been doing this for the last 10 years.

I hope it helped you, because I was blessed by it. I challenge everyone else to do the same because whatever you give thought and study to is what you give power to.

God Bless You Hermano!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 17 2009, 10:09 AM~15689510
> *muy buen Homie:
> 
> I appreciate you taking time to share that with us.
> 
> Let me ask you, by doing this did it help you remember the teaching a little bit more? I know for me it does, so even when I don't share on here I always ask my family after service, what is the one thing they remember most from the service. We all get to hear theirs but it helps it stick a little better in my heart when I share. I've been doing this for the last 10 years.
> 
> I hope it helped you, because I was blessed by it. I challenge everyone else to do the same because whatever you give thought and study to is what you give power to.
> 
> God Bless You Hermano!!!
> *


I try to remember to but at times forget. my wife dont get the meanings sometimes so when we talk about it she prefers not to.. but her mother was in town and Sunday over dinner it was the topic to talk about.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 17 2009, 09:33 AM~15689688
> *I try to remember to but at times forget. my wife dont get the meanings sometimes so when we talk about it she prefers not to.. but her mother was in town and Sunday over dinner it was the topic to talk about.
> *


That's ok. The whole thing is just to talk about the Word. I've been doing it so long that I expect it. But when people know they have to share one thing they MIGHT pay a little more attention. It's not to put people on the spot. It's just to bring GOD in to our conversations. Where 2 or 3 are together HE is in the midst. It's easy to talk about cars and Football but why is it hard to talk about the message or what GOD is doing in our life?

I'm just sharing what I've learned and now value most about the WORD. that is, noone will ever know everything but we get more when we talk about it with others. I hope you hear me with your heart. This is the weapon we need to win the battle. The WORD!

Enjoy the week Homie!


----------



## SKReeCH

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 17 2009, 08:59 AM~15689163
> *God Bless Jesse
> 
> Man we had a good service Sunday.  we read out off  Genesis 13: 5-13
> 
> 5 Now Lot, who was moving about with Abram, also had flocks and herds and tents. 6 But the land could not support them while they stayed together, for their possessions were so great that they were not able to stay together. 7 And quarreling arose between Abram's herdsmen and the herdsmen of Lot. The Canaanites and Perizzites were also living in the land at that time.
> 
> 8 So Abram said to Lot, "Let's not have any quarreling between you and me, or between your herdsmen and mine, for we are brothers. 9 Is not the whole land before you? Let's part company. If you go to the left, I'll go to the right; if you go to the right, I'll go to the left."
> 
> 10 Lot looked up and saw that the whole plain of the Jordan was well watered, like the garden of the LORD, like the land of Egypt, toward Zoar. (This was before the LORD destroyed Sodom and Gomorrah.) 11 So Lot chose for himself the whole plain of the Jordan and set out toward the east. The two men parted company: 12 Abram lived in the land of Canaan, while Lot lived among the cities of the plain and pitched his tents near Sodom. 13 Now the men of Sodom were wicked and were sinning greatly against the LORD.
> A few good points were made.....
> 
> the 2 biggest ones, that stuck in my head were
> 
> 1st.  How Lot looked at the lands thinking about which one would make him richer. picking the lands of Sodom and Gomorrah becues of the wealth but not looking that they were wicked and sinning against the LORD.
> 
> from this we got how sometimes we look at things in only see whats better for us wealth wise and not even thinking whats best for us spiritly..
> 
> 2. How the Lord still blessed Lot becues he was Abram family. And the same way how the Lord takes care of our family and loved ones becues of us.
> 
> This point reminded me of a story I heard ones...  here is the story real.......
> 
> 3-demons went to lucifer and lucifer asked what they did today..
> 
> 1st demon says -- I cuesed a big crash on the freeway " alot of peeps were hurt "
> 
> 2nd one said -- I put it in a mans mind to cheat on his wife with his co-worker.
> 
> 3rd. demon says --  I got both them beat !  I did something bigger then them 2
> 
> lucifer asked what you do ?
> 
> and he replys -- For 10 years I have been trying to hurt this guy, but I was never able to cues his sister pray's for him and she covers him in the blood of you know who. well after 10 year I was able to put it in her heart not to becues he's never changed and he keeps on drinking...  And Today she didnt cover him with that blood, So I was able to Kill him.
> *


WOW!!! this is crazy. i went to a revival last night at my homegirls church and the dude message came out of genesis. last week i was talking with my sister, i told her i was thinking about killing someone then she started talking about cain and abel and told me to read it. i had never the beganing of the bible for real. then i come up here, ive always seen this page but never came in, but today, mmm i think god is trying to tell me something. i dont know what though.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Nov 17 2009, 11:59 AM~15691025
> *WOW!!! this is crazy. i went to a revival last night at my homegirls church and the dude message came out of genesis. last week i was talking with my sister, i told her i was thinking about killing someone then she started talking about cain and abel and told me to read it. i had never the beganing of the bible for real. then i come up here, ive always seen this page but never came in, but today, mmm i think god is trying to tell me something. i dont know what though.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 17 2009, 08:59 AM~15689163
> *God Bless Jesse
> 
> Man we had a good service Sunday.  we read out off  Genesis 13: 5-13
> 
> 5 Now Lot, who was moving about with Abram, also had flocks and herds and tents. 6 But the land could not support them while they stayed together, for their possessions were so great that they were not able to stay together. 7 And quarreling arose between Abram's herdsmen and the herdsmen of Lot. The Canaanites and Perizzites were also living in the land at that time.
> 
> 8 So Abram said to Lot, "Let's not have any quarreling between you and me, or between your herdsmen and mine, for we are brothers. 9 Is not the whole land before you? Let's part company. If you go to the left, I'll go to the right; if you go to the right, I'll go to the left."
> 
> 10 Lot looked up and saw that the whole plain of the Jordan was well watered, like the garden of the LORD, like the land of Egypt, toward Zoar. (This was before the LORD destroyed Sodom and Gomorrah.) 11 So Lot chose for himself the whole plain of the Jordan and set out toward the east. The two men parted company: 12 Abram lived in the land of Canaan, while Lot lived among the cities of the plain and pitched his tents near Sodom. 13 Now the men of Sodom were wicked and were sinning greatly against the LORD.
> A few good points were made.....
> 
> the 2 biggest ones, that stuck in my head were
> 
> 1st.  How Lot looked at the lands thinking about which one would make him richer. picking the lands of Sodom and Gomorrah becues of the wealth but not looking that they were wicked and sinning against the LORD.
> 
> from this we got how sometimes we look at things in only see whats better for us wealth wise and not even thinking whats best for us spiritly..
> 
> 2. How the Lord still blessed Lot becues he was Abram family. And the same way how the Lord takes care of our family and loved ones becues of us.
> 
> This point reminded me of a story I heard ones...  here is the story real.......
> 
> 3-demons went to lucifer and lucifer asked what they did today..
> 
> 1st demon says -- I cuesed a big crash on the freeway " alot of peeps were hurt "
> 
> 2nd one said -- I put it in a mans mind to cheat on his wife with his co-worker.
> 
> 3rd. demon says --  I got both them beat !  I did something bigger then them 2
> 
> lucifer asked what you do ?
> 
> and he replys -- For 10 years I have been trying to hurt this guy, but I was never able to cues his sister pray's for him and she covers him in the blood of you know who. well after 10 year I was able to put it in her heart not to becues he's never changed and he keeps on drinking...  And Today she didnt cover him with that blood, So I was able to Kill him.
> *


people can learn alot from this..


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## Forgiven 63

God Bless Homies........


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH+Nov 17 2009, 12:59 PM~15691025-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! this is crazy. i went to a revival last night at my homegirls church and the dude message came out of genesis. last week i was talking with my sister, i told her i was thinking about killing someone then she started talking about cain and abel and told me to read it. i had never the beganing of the bible for real. then i come up here, ive always seen this page but never came in, but today, mmm i think* god is trying to tell me something*. i dont know what though.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pay attention ....... he do call on you to do you bad, but to bless you .
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Nov 17 2009, 01:39 PM~15691391
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## jvasquez

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

All men service yesterday was off tha hook ! ! ! !


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Nov 17 2009, 10:59 AM~15691025
> *WOW!!! this is crazy. i went to a revival last night at my homegirls church and the dude message came out of genesis. last week i was talking with my sister, i told her i was thinking about killing someone then she started talking about cain and abel and told me to read it. i had never the beganing of the bible for real. then i come up here, ive always seen this page but never came in, but today, mmm i think god is trying to tell me something. i dont know what though.
> *


  
Do like Nike and just do it!


----------



## SKReeCH

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 19 2009, 10:39 AM~15713130
> *
> Do like Nike and just do it!
> *


word, your from va right? are you in the 757 area?


----------



## PEREZJ

> That's ok. The whole thing is just to talk about the Word. I've been doing it so long that I expect it. But when people know they have to share one thing they MIGHT pay a little more attention. It's not to put people on the spot. It's just to bring GOD in to our conversations. Where 2 or 3 are together HE is in the midst. It's easy to talk about cars and Football but why is it hard to talk about the message or what GOD is doing in our life?
> 
> I'm just sharing what I've learned and now value most about the WORD. that is, noone will ever know everything but we get more when we talk about it with others. I hope you hear me with your heart. This is the weapon we need to win the battle. The WORD!
> 
> Enjoy the week Homie!
> [/quot
> Whats up bro I gotta get you on something here bro I;ve heard people use the verse way out of context alot of timeQuoteWhere 2 or 3 are together HE is in the midst) when you use this verse you cant just say ohhh well where there is two or more and we pray God is there think about about it and read the verse carefully and study it just dont take it like it is here in this passage, Matt 18:20 its talking about the Discpline on the church ( "Moreover if thy brother shall trespass against thee, go and tell him his fault between thee and him alone. If he shall hear thee, thou hast gained thy brother. But if he will not hear thee then take with thee one or two more and the mouth of two or three witnesses every word may be established. And if he shall neglect to hear them tell it unto the church. But if he neglect to hear the church, let him be unto thee as an heathen man and a tax collector. Verily I say unto you whatsoever ye shall bind on earth shall have been bound in heaven. And whatsoever ye shall loose on earth, shall have been loosed in heaven. Again, I say unto you that if two of you shall agree on earth as touching anything that they shall ask, it shall be done for them by my Father who is in heaven. For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them."


----------



## SKReeCH

I HAD THIS DREAM A FEW MONTHS AGO AND I FELT THE HOLY SPIRIT PRESSING ON MY HEART TO WRITE IT DOWN SO THAT EVERYONE COULD READ IT, SO HERE IT IS. IM AT HOME WATCHING THE NEWS, IN THE THE BACK ...GROUND IS A BUILDING THAT LOOKS LIKE A MID-EVIL CASTLE. AT THE TOP WERE NARROW WINDOWS WITH FLAMES SHOOTING OUT OF THEM. THE ENTIRE BUILDING WAS ON FIRE. NEXT THING I KNOW IM STANDING THERE. I LOOK AROUND AND THERE ARE FIREFIGHTER EVERYWHERE. I LOOK TO THE FRONT OF ME AND THERE ARE TWO HEAD FIREFIGHTER, THE CHIEF AND 2ND IN COMMAND. I LOOK TO THE BUILDING, IT ISNT A CASTLE LIKE I HAD SEEN ON TV, BUT A MAXIMUM SECURITY PRISON. THERE IS A VERY TALL FENCE WITH BARB WIRE AT THE TOP. I COULD SEE BUT BARLEY INSIDE OF THE FENCE, THERE WERE PRISONERS RUNNING AROUND TRYING TO ESCAPE THE FIRE. I LOOKED TO THE RIGHT OF ME AND SAW A GROUP OF FIREFIGHTERS WITH LADDERS GO UP AND OVER THE FENCE IN AN ATTEMPT TO SAVE THE BURNING PRISONERS. I WAS IN AW BECAUSE INSTEAD OF ALLOWING THE FIREFIGHTERS TO HELP THEM OUT OF THE FIRE, THEY BEGAIN TO FIGHT AND KILL THE VERY PEOPLE THAT CAME TO SAVE THEM. SO I LOOK TO THE FRONT OF ME AND THE 2ND IN COMMAND SAID TO THE CHIEF, "WHY DIDNT YOU JUST LET THEM BURN AND DIE?" AND THE CHIEF SAID, "WHY ? JESUS DIDNT DO IT, WHY WOULD I ?" IM LOOKIN REAL DUMB IN THE FACE LIKE "WHAT!!!" I REALLY WASNT EXPECTING HIM TO SAY THAT. THEN I WOKE UP.


----------



## PEREZJ

Now all this passage is saying is how to confront a brother in sin and thats it we can say well its say two or three whats up with that yes it does that ,but you gotta look at the hole picture before and after and not just take that verse and apply it in our live.Lots of people use the verse not even knowing what it mean or what was Jesus saying to people at the time again all this is saying is discpline now i'm not saying well dont pray with someone it don't work Gods is not going to be there more "no" I'm not saying that God is going to be there with you if its 100 people or just one person he's there for he's children just some insight for you I really suggest you look into it bro again just here to pass on knowlge from the Word of God>..


----------



## PEREZJ

> That's ok. The whole thing is just to talk about the Word. I've been doing it so long that I expect it. But when people know they have to share one thing they MIGHT pay a little more attention. It's not to put people on the spot. It's just to bring GOD in to our conversations. Where 2 or 3 are together HE is in the midst. It's easy to talk about cars and Football but why is it hard to talk about the message or what GOD is doing in our life?
> 
> I'm just sharing what I've learned and now value most about the WORD. that is, noone will ever know everything but we get more when we talk about it with others. I hope you hear me with your heart. This is the weapon we need to win the battle. The WORD!
> 
> Enjoy the week Homie!
> [/quot
> Whats up bro I gotta get you on something here bro I;ve heard people use the verse way out of context alot of timeQuoteWhere 2 or 3 are together HE is in the midst) when you use this verse you cant just say ohhh well where there is two or more and we pray God is there think about about it and read the verse carefully and study it just dont take it like it is here in this passage, Matt 18:20 its talking about the Discpline on the church ( "Moreover if thy brother shall trespass against thee, go and tell him his fault between thee and him alone. If he shall hear thee, thou hast gained thy brother. But if he will not hear thee then take with thee one or two more and the mouth of two or three witnesses every word may be established. And if he shall neglect to hear them tell it unto the church. But if he neglect to hear the church, let him be unto thee as an heathen man and a tax collector. Verily I say unto you whatsoever ye shall bind on earth shall have been bound in heaven. And whatsoever ye shall loose on earth, shall have been loosed in heaven. Again, I say unto you that if two of you shall agree on earth as touching anything that they shall ask, it shall be done for them by my Father who is in heaven. For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them."
> 
> 
> 
> Now all this passage is saying is how to confront a brother in sin and thats it we can say well its say two or three whats up with that yes it does that ,but you gotta look at the hole picture before and after and not just take that verse and apply it in our live.Lots of people use the verse not even knowing what it mean or what was Jesus saying to people at the time again all this is saying is discpline now i'm not saying well dont pray with someone it don't work Gods is not going to be there more "no" I'm not saying that God is going to be there with you if its 100 people or just one person he's there for he's children just some insight for you I really suggest you look into it bro again just here to pass on knowlge from the Word of God>..
> 
> 
> --------------------
Click to expand...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Nov 19 2009, 11:56 AM~15713801
> *I HAD THIS DREAM A FEW MONTHS AGO AND I FELT THE HOLY SPIRIT PRESSING ON MY HEART TO WRITE IT DOWN SO THAT EVERYONE COULD READ IT, SO HERE IT IS. IM AT HOME WATCHING THE NEWS, IN THE THE BACK ...GROUND IS A BUILDING THAT LOOKS LIKE A MID-EVIL CASTLE. AT THE TOP WERE NARROW WINDOWS WITH FLAMES SHOOTING OUT OF THEM. THE ENTIRE BUILDING WAS ON FIRE. NEXT THING I KNOW IM STANDING THERE. I LOOK AROUND AND THERE ARE FIREFIGHTER EVERYWHERE. I LOOK TO THE FRONT OF ME AND THERE ARE TWO HEAD FIREFIGHTER, THE CHIEF AND 2ND IN COMMAND. I LOOK TO THE BUILDING, IT ISNT A CASTLE LIKE I HAD SEEN ON TV, BUT A MAXIMUM SECURITY PRISON. THERE IS A VERY TALL FENCE WITH BARB WIRE AT THE TOP. I COULD SEE BUT BARLEY INSIDE OF THE FENCE, THERE WERE PRISONERS RUNNING AROUND TRYING TO ESCAPE THE FIRE. I LOOKED TO THE RIGHT OF ME AND SAW A GROUP OF FIREFIGHTERS WITH LADDERS GO UP AND OVER THE FENCE IN AN ATTEMPT TO SAVE THE BURNING PRISONERS. I WAS IN AW BECAUSE INSTEAD OF ALLOWING THE FIREFIGHTERS TO HELP THEM OUT OF THE FIRE, THEY BEGAIN TO FIGHT AND KILL THE VERY PEOPLE THAT CAME TO SAVE THEM. SO I LOOK TO THE FRONT OF ME AND THE 2ND IN COMMAND SAID TO THE CHIEF, "WHY DIDNT YOU JUST LET THEM BURN AND DIE?" AND THE CHIEF SAID, "WHY ? JESUS DIDNT DO IT, WHY WOULD I ?" IM LOOKIN REAL DUMB IN THE FACE LIKE "WHAT!!!" I REALLY WASNT EXPECTING HIM TO SAY THAT. THEN I WOKE UP.
> *



WoW thats a powerfull dream... how do you interpret it ?

It sounds like the Lord is trying to tell you something..


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Nov 19 2009, 11:02 AM~15713878
> *Now all this passage is saying is how to confront a brother in sin and thats it we can say well its say two or three whats up with that yes it does that ,but you gotta look at the hole picture before and after and not just take that verse and apply it in our live.Lots of people use the verse not even knowing what it mean or what was Jesus saying to people at the time again all this is saying is discpline now i'm not saying well dont pray with someone it don't work Gods is not going to be there more "no" I'm not saying that God is going to be there with you if its 100 people or just one person he's there for he's children just some insight  for you I really suggest you look into it  bro again just here to pass on knowlge from the Word of God>..
> *


 :biggrin: Thank you sir...you're absolutely right. :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 19 2009, 01:16 PM~15714043
> *:biggrin: Thank you sir...you're absolutely right.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Nov 19 2009, 10:56 AM~15713801
> *I HAD THIS DREAM A FEW MONTHS AGO AND I FELT THE HOLY SPIRIT PRESSING ON MY HEART TO WRITE IT DOWN SO THAT EVERYONE COULD READ IT, SO HERE IT IS. IM AT HOME WATCHING THE NEWS, IN THE THE BACK ...GROUND IS A BUILDING THAT LOOKS LIKE A MID-EVIL CASTLE. AT THE TOP WERE NARROW WINDOWS WITH FLAMES SHOOTING OUT OF THEM. THE ENTIRE BUILDING WAS ON FIRE. NEXT THING I KNOW IM STANDING THERE. I LOOK AROUND AND THERE ARE FIREFIGHTER EVERYWHERE. I LOOK TO THE FRONT OF ME AND THERE ARE TWO HEAD FIREFIGHTER, THE CHIEF AND 2ND IN COMMAND. I LOOK TO THE BUILDING, IT ISNT A CASTLE LIKE I HAD SEEN ON TV, BUT A MAXIMUM SECURITY PRISON. THERE IS A VERY TALL FENCE WITH BARB WIRE AT THE TOP. I COULD SEE BUT BARLEY INSIDE OF THE FENCE, THERE WERE PRISONERS RUNNING AROUND TRYING TO ESCAPE THE FIRE. I LOOKED TO THE RIGHT OF ME AND SAW A GROUP OF FIREFIGHTERS WITH LADDERS GO UP AND OVER THE FENCE IN AN ATTEMPT TO SAVE THE BURNING PRISONERS. I WAS IN AW BECAUSE INSTEAD OF ALLOWING THE FIREFIGHTERS TO HELP THEM OUT OF THE FIRE, THEY BEGAIN TO FIGHT AND KILL THE VERY PEOPLE THAT CAME TO SAVE THEM. SO I LOOK TO THE FRONT OF ME AND THE 2ND IN COMMAND SAID TO THE CHIEF, "WHY DIDNT YOU JUST LET THEM BURN AND DIE?" AND THE CHIEF SAID, "WHY ? JESUS DIDNT DO IT, WHY WOULD I ?" IM LOOKIN REAL DUMB IN THE FACE LIKE "WHAT!!!" I REALLY WASNT EXPECTING HIM TO SAY THAT. THEN I WOKE UP.
> *


I'm also curious to know how you interpretted the dream...I believe GOD will show you if you ask Him.

GOD BLESS YOU BRO.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH+Nov 19 2009, 11:56 AM~15713801--><div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(SKReeCH @ Nov 19 2009, 11:56 AM) [snapback]15713801[/snapback]</div><div class=\'quotemain\'>
> [/b]_


_</span>





Originally posted by Forgiven [email protected] 19 2009, 12:06 PM~15713935
*WoW  thats  a powerfull dream...  how do you interpret it ?

It sounds like the Lord is trying to tell you something..
*

Click to expand...


<!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Nov 19 2009, 12:22 PM~15714111
*I'm also curious to know how you interpretted the dream...I believe GOD will show you if you ask Him.

GOD BLESS YOU BRO.
*[/quote]

SKReeCH ... Look at JVASQUEZ sig. homie... say it right there

<span style=\'color:blue\'>_"For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future."
-Jeremiah 29:11_


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Nov 19 2009, 09:48 AM~15713699
> *word, your from va right? are you in the 757 area?
> *


Na. NC but I been here the whole time. Been doing the lords work at shows and around. 

I hang up there all the time and was famly. But I'm still cool with the crew.


----------



## SKReeCH

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 20 2009, 01:08 AM~15722767
> *Na.  NC but I been here the whole time. Been doing the lords work at shows and around.
> 
> I hang up there all the time and was famly. But I'm still cool with the crew.
> *


word. are coming up here for the rnr show in hampton?


----------



## Forgiven 63

TTT


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 20 2009, 03:52 PM~15729004
> *TTT
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Nov 20 2009, 05:51 AM~15724471
> *word. are coming up here for the rnr show in hampton?
> *


was finally blessed with the option to pull car of road so Im de kidding it and making it a nicer ride this winter!!! But my wifes famly all live up there so we might take her new ride for a spin. I love going up there and clowning with Dirt , Russ , Patti , and Big head Dana when he does get down there.. Hell next time I'm up there on the ride I might be sporting that RO metal in the back glass!!! :cheesy: 

Still working on trying to get them guys there and here to do a churc day. Fellowship and dinner out. The one show my church put on had never seen a ride with juice so my Preacher got a kick out of going up and down .. LOL


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

hey homie im at the er wit my wife and she is 8weeks pregnant she has some blood clots in her pee so I was wondering if I could get some prayers for us Thanks John


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Nov 21 2009, 01:38 PM~15737967
> *hey homie im at the er wit my wife and she is 8weeks pregnant she has some blood clots in her pee so I was wondering if I could get some prayers for us  Thanks John
> *


May the lord be with your wife during this emotional time may he give her peace and tranquility. our prayers are with you and your wife. may all be well and the baby is healthy. in jesus name we pray Amen, Amen


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Nov 21 2009, 12:38 PM~15737967
> *hey homie im at the er wit my wife and she is 8weeks pregnant she has some blood clots in her pee so I was wondering if I could get some prayers for us  Thanks John
> *


trust in the LORD and only in him, trust that his purpose for the trials of your family are only to teach and strengthen you and yours. GOD BLESS YOU AND MY PRAYER HAS BEEN HEARD. :angel:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

thank u nimster and caddy crew for the prayers but she had a ultra sound and they found no movement or heart beat anymore keep us in ur prayers tonite please 
john


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Nov 21 2009, 05:37 PM~15739726
> *thank u nimster and caddy crew for the prayers but she had a ultra sound and they found no movement or heart beat anymore keep us in ur prayers tonite please
> john
> *


Durn will do!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Nov 21 2009, 12:38 PM~15737967
> *hey homie im at the er wit my wife and she is 8weeks pregnant she has some blood clots in her pee so I was wondering if I could get some prayers for us  Thanks John
> *


WE WILL KEEP HER AND THE BABY IN OUR PRAYERS,TRUST IN GOD FOR A FULL AND COMPLET HEALING HOMIE


[Rom 4:25 ] But he was wounded for our transgressions;he was crushed for our iniquities;upon him was the chastisement that brought us peace, [Cited 1 Pet 2:24] *and with his stripes we are healed.*


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 22 2009, 12:50 AM~15741918
> *WE WILL KEEP HER AND THE BABY IN  OUR PRAYERS,TRUST IN GOD FOR A FULL AND COMPLET HEALING HOMIE
> [Rom 4:25 ] But he was wounded for our transgressions;he was crushed for our iniquities;upon him was the chastisement that brought us peace, [Cited 1 Pet 2:24] and with his stripes we are healed.
> *


We will stand in agreement in prayer brother, keep the faith John


----------



## Forgiven 63

*TTT*


----------



## Forgiven 63

* T T T*


----------



## jvasquez

*The One thing I remember from this Sunday's Sermon:

Your eyes and your ears are the gateway to your heart. If out of the abundance of your heart the mouth speaks...Keep and guard your heart with all vigilance and above all that you guard, for out of it flow the springs of life.

Whatever I allow in my heart, I am soaking up like a sponge. So just like a sponge soaked in water, when pressure is applied, the water will be release. In the same way, whatever I have in my heart will be released, under pressure, during the test and trials.

So what am I allowing in my heart? (That's a serious question.)

GOD Bless All My Brothers In CHRIST!*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 24 2009, 10:17 AM~15765004
> *The One thing I remember from this Sunday's Sermon:
> 
> Your eyes and your ears are the gateway to your heart. If out of the abundance of your heart the mouth speaks...Keep and guard your heart with all vigilance and above all that you guard, for out of it flow the springs of life.
> 
> Whatever I allow in my heart, I am soaking up like a sponge. So just like a sponge soaked in water, when pressure is applied, the water will be release. In the same way, whatever I have in my heart will be released, under pressure, during the test and trials.
> 
> So what am I allowing in my heart? (That's a serious question.)
> 
> GOD Bless All My Brothers In CHRIST!
> *




GOOS STUFF............ :cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ

*DOORS 

Look back and thank God.

Look forward and trust God.

Look around and serve God..

Look within and find God!"

God closes doors no man can open and
God opens doors no man can close. *


----------



## servant of christ

*Mary, had a little Lamb, 
His fleece was white as snow. 
And everywhere that Mary went, 
The Lamb was sure to go. 

He followed her to school each day, 
T'wasn't even in the rule. 
It made the children laugh and play, 
To have The Lamb at school.. 

And then the rules all changed one day, 
Illegal it became; 
To bring The Lamb of God to school, 
Or even speak His Name! 

Every day got worse and worse, 
And days turned into years. 
Instead of hearing children laugh, 
We heard gun shots and tears. 

What must we do to stop the crime, 
That's in our schools today? 
Let's let The Lamb come back to school, 
And teach our kids to pray! *


----------



## G2G_Al

Give Thanks with a grateful heart


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Dec 11 2006, 10:25 AM~6740754-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'M HERE!!!  Phil. 4:13
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PREMIER C.C. N.C._@Dec 11 2006, 11:17 AM~6741121
> *north carolina checkin in
> *


Morning. Lets have a safe weekend guys!! clean them rides up.. No dirty white walls.. :cheesy:


----------



## 559karlo

_HAPPY THANKSGIVING _


----------



## HolyRider

keebs62[/i]@Nov 26 2009 said:


> [/color][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


thankful jesus died 4 a sinner like me :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 25 2009, 12:35 AM~15774618
> *
> DOORS
> 
> Look back and thank God.
> 
> Look forward and trust God.
> 
> Look around and serve God..
> 
> Look within and find God!"
> 
> God closes doors no man can open and
> God opens doors no man can close.
> *


GOD BLESS EVERYONE.


----------



## servant of christ

*GOD OUR FATHER,
WALK THROUGH MY HOUSE AND TAKE AWAY ALL MY WORRIES AND ILLNESSES; 
AND PLEASE WATCH OVER AND HEAL MY FAMILY 
IN <span style=\'color:red\'>JESUS** ' NAME. AMEN 
THIS PRAYER IS FOR ALL OF US*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 20 2009, 03:07 PM~15729138
> *was finally blessed with the option to pull car of road so Im de kidding it and making it a nicer ride this winter!!!  But my wifes famly all live up there so we might take her new ride for a spin. I love going up there and clowning with Dirt , Russ , Patti , and Big head Dana when he does get down there.. Hell next time I'm up there on the ride I might be sporting that  RO metal in the back glass!!! :cheesy:
> 
> Still working on trying to get them guys there and here to do a churc day. Fellowship and dinner out. The one show my church put on had never seen  a ride with juice so my Preacher got a kick out of going up and down .. LOL
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Nov 21 2009, 12:55 PM~15738084
> *trust in the LORD and only in him, trust that his purpose for the trials of your family are only to teach and strengthen you and yours. GOD BLESS YOU AND MY PRAYER HAS BEEN HEARD. :angel:
> *


x3


----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## REPENTANCE

Happy be-lated Thanksgiving family. Sorry im late, but hope everyone had a good one well spent with their loved ones.
God Bless yuh'! :angel: :angel:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 28 2009, 09:31 PM~15809379
> *Happy be-lated Thanksgiving family. Sorry im late, but hope everyone had a good one well spent with their loved ones.
> God Bless yuh'!  :angel:  :angel:
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER,AND THE SAME TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY,GOD BLESS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Nov 28 2009, 09:31 PM~15809378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 30 2009, 05:38 AM~15820029
> *:angry:
> *


     

Jesse is good people!!


----------



## jvasquez

*SUNDAY had a good service, but this time it was in the DALLAS County Jail...talked about ONE of the first principales of the oracles of GOD...eternal judgement...Hebrews 6:1-2

Taken from 2 Corinthians 5:10 (AMP) where it talks directly about the Judgement Seat of CHRIST. There are 4 things that all CHRISTIANS will be judged on...not to see if we get into Heaven, but to determine what our rewards will be when we get there.

Specifically, the verse indicates that we will be judged based on our (1) purpose, (2) motive, (3) what did we acheive and (4) what we were busy with and giving ourself and our attention to accomplishing.

This was something I learned many years ago and I feel is important to me in guiding my family. The path that GOD has for us should involve discovering our purpose and completing that purpose with the right motive (to be a blessing). 

Gotta be about the FATHER Business...for me, in this season of my life, it is sharing HIS WORD and allowing HIM to lead me to help my new found familia in the DFW area and on LIL.

I hope everyone had a GREAT Thanksgiving and I speak blessings over your lives for the Holidays and into the New Year. Much Love and Blessings to you Homies!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Nov 30 2009, 08:15 AM~15820536-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse is good people!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fat finger owned on this Black berry storm.. It was :biggrin: No problem here..
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Nov 30 2009, 08:31 AM~15820623
> *SUNDAY had a good service, but this time it was in the DALLAS County Jail...talked about ONE of the first principales of the oracles of GOD...eternal judgement...Hebrews 6:1-2
> 
> Taken from 2 Corinthians 5:10 (AMP) where it talks directly about the Judgement Seat of CHRIST. There are 4 things that all CHRISTIANS will be judged on...not to see if we get into Heaven, but to determine what our rewards will be when we get there.
> 
> Specifically, the verse indicates that we will be judged based on our (1) purpose, (2) motive, (3) what did we acheive and (4) what we were busy with and giving ourself and our attention to accomplishing.
> 
> This was something I learned many years ago and I feel is important to me in guiding my family. The path that GOD has for us should involve discovering our purpose and completing that purpose with the right motive (to be a blessing).
> 
> Gotta be about the FATHER Business...for me, in this season of my life, it is sharing HIS WORD and allowing HIM to lead me to help my new found familia in the DFW area and on LIL.
> 
> I hope everyone had a GREAT Thanksgiving and I speak blessings over your lives for the Holidays and into the New Year. Much Love and Blessings to you Homies!
> *


Cool that you can reach out like that..


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 30 2009, 08:36 AM~15820649
> *fat finger owned on this Black berry storm.. It was  :biggrin: No problem here..
> *


Been there done that, it's all good. 

Jesse is good people, I was travaling across state homeboy invited me to his house for some coffee at midnight. Now that is what I call opening up your house to stangers. I could not stop that time, but when I'm down that way I will hook up with him.


----------



## 65ragrider

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jvasquez

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al

For those of you in So Calif, Come and fellowship with us.


----------



## jvasquez

*
CHRISTOLOGY CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SUPPORTING THIS EVENT...ANY OF MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS IN THE AREA COME THROUGH AND BE A BLESSING AND ALSO BE BLESSED.*


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 3 2009, 01:39 PM~15860301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

GRAND PA is in a coma and he got ZERO/ZERO chance. I need everyone to pray for My Fam that can not except the fact that he is 90 years old. my mom my sis me and my lbro were at his bead side in the summer and he acepted Jesus Christ into his heart. and he asked him for forgiveness. God knows what he is doing.Please pray that my non beleiveing family will come to his feet and praise him and realise the truth He is going home and he will be there waiting for us along with every beleiver in Jesus Christ.I know we will be haveing a funeral in the near future.


----------



## CUZICAN

Good morning to all my brothers and sisters in Christ.


----------



## 66LOW

J.C TTT

Bump


----------



## NIMSTER64

my Grand father passed away yesterday morning. he is with the lord.Thanks for all the suport my brothers


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2009, 07:31 AM~15886929
> *my Grand father passed away yesterday morning. he is with the lord.Thanks for all the suport my brothers
> *



My deepest condolences to you and your family. May GOD be with you in this time of sadness, to comfort you and keep you uplifted in his perfect peace. I will say a prayer for you my friend.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2009, 09:31 AM~15886929
> *my Grand father passed away yesterday morning. he is with the lord.Thanks for all the suport my brothers
> *


Sorry for youir lost NIM, Condoleces to you and your fam. The Good thing is he was able to acepted Jesus Christ into his heart and recived the forgiveness of all his sin's.

Best wises for you and your fam homie.



_*“Jesus said to her, "I am the resurrection and the life. He who believes in me will live, even though he dies;” 
- John 11:25 *_


----------



## Spanky

I just needed to post in here...I've been in the cabaret all morning and I needed to be absolved from all my sins...thanks for your time...


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 7 2009, 09:55 AM~15897645
> *I just needed to post in here...I've been in the cabaret all morning and I needed to be absolved from all my sins...thanks for your time...
> *


 :|


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2009, 08:31 AM~15886929
> *my Grand father passed away yesterday morning. he is with the lord.Thanks for all the suport my brothers
> *


Sorry to hear about that NIMSTER64. We are praying for your family Bro. May GOD comfort you and your family during this time of your lives Brother.


----------



## Forgiven 63

Sunday Service .. 

This Sunday we read one of the most read verses, John 3:16. 

*John 3:16*
"For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.

and and we read from a few other verses but cant remember them all 

one was about how Jesus said that pepol dont belive if they dont see miracles.

that lead into Thanking him for all the miracles and blessing we have everday.

How they didnt stop when he went to heven but how they happen everyday.


another verse was Proverbs 18: 20-21

20 From the fruit of his mouth a man's stomach is filled; 
with the harvest from his lips he is satisfied. 

21 The tongue has the power of life and death, 
and those who love it will eat its fruit. 

This was talked about on how the tongue has the power to make or brake someone.


I can write more but I got some stuff on my deck to take care of.......


Later brothers .. God Bless


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Dec 7 2009, 10:55 AM~15897645-->
> 
> 
> 
> I just needed to post in here...I've been in the cabaret all morning and I needed to be absolved from all my sins...thanks for your time...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Dec 7 2009, 11:18 AM~15897825
> *:|
> *


 :| x2


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 7 2009, 11:33 AM~15897944
> *Sunday Service ..
> 
> This Sunday we read one of the most read verses,  John 3:16.
> 
> John 3:16
> "For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.
> 
> and and we read from a few other verses but cant remember them all
> 
> one was about how Jesus said that pepol dont belive if they dont see miracles.
> 
> that lead into Thanking him for all the miracles and blessing we have everday.
> 
> How they didnt stop when he went to heven but how they happen everyday.
> another verse was Proverbs 18: 20-21
> 
> 20 From the fruit of his mouth a man's stomach is filled;
> with the harvest from his lips he is satisfied.
> 
> 21 The tongue has the power of life and death,
> and those who love it will eat its fruit.
> 
> This was talked about on how the tongue has the power to make or brake someone.
> I can write more but I got some stuff on my deck to take care of.......
> Later brothers .. God Bless
> *



TTT for the new page.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 7 2009, 10:33 AM~15897944
> *Sunday Service ..
> 
> This Sunday we read one of the most read verses,  John 3:16.
> 
> John 3:16
> "For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.
> 
> and and we read from a few other verses but cant remember them all
> 
> one was about how Jesus said that pepol dont belive if they dont see miracles.
> 
> that lead into Thanking him for all the miracles and blessing we have everday.
> 
> How they didnt stop when he went to heven but how they happen everyday.
> another verse was Proverbs 18: 20-21
> 
> 20 From the fruit of his mouth a man's stomach is filled;
> with the harvest from his lips he is satisfied.
> 
> 21 The tongue has the power of life and death,
> and those who love it will eat its fruit.
> 
> This was talked about on how the tongue has the power to make or brake someone.
> I can write more but I got some stuff on my deck to take care of.......
> Later brothers .. God Bless
> *


*ALWAYS GOOD STUFF WHEN YOU TALK ABOUT THE POWER OF THE TONGUE...MANY PEOPLE DON'T REALIZE, THAT'S WHERE THEY GO WRONG EVERYDAY!!! 

MARK 11:23-24...If you say it and Believe it, IT SHALL COME TO PASS!!!

It's a Spiritual Law.*

(OOPS...ALMOST FORGOT...THANKS FOR SHARING!!!)


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 7 2009, 11:45 AM~15898082
> *ALWAYS GOOD STUFF WHEN YOU TALK ABOUT THE POWER OF THE TONGUE...MANY PEOPLE DON'T REALIZE, THAT'S WHERE THEY GO WRONG EVERYDAY!!!
> 
> MARK 11:23-24...If you say it and Believe it, IT SHALL COME TO PASS!!!
> 
> It's a Spiritual Law.
> 
> (OOPS...ALMOST FORGOT...THANKS FOR SHARING!!!)
> *


*
Sunday the 13th Homie . I recive the Holy Spirit ! ......*


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 7 2009, 11:36 AM~15897973
> *:|  x2
> *


does that mean no?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 7 2009, 11:35 AM~15898559
> *does that mean no?
> *


What was the question???


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 7 2009, 12:35 PM~15898559
> *does that mean no?
> *


You need a prayer homie, just let us know.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2009, 09:31 AM~15886929
> *my Grand father passed away yesterday morning. he is with the lord.Thanks for all the suport my brothers
> *


sorry to hear that nim.. he is finally home.. may he rest in peace...


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 7 2009, 09:35 AM~15898559
> *does that mean no?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Dec 7 2009, 06:11 PM~15902970
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:|


----------



## 850-King

wats a christian lowrider?


----------



## Forgiven 63

Got This from Off Topic of all places ...........  




> _Originally posted by CARLOS MANSON_@Dec 8 2009, 02:02 AM~15909610
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hwJdvg50gf4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hwJdvg50gf4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## G2G_Al

¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨° „ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,„CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°.¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨° „ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,„CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°.¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨° „ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,„CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°.¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨° „ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,„CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°.¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨° „ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,„CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°.¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨° „ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,„CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°.

The Christmas Wave..... :cheesy:


----------



## El Duez




----------



## Mystro

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 8 2009, 03:55 AM~15897645
> *I just needed to post in here...I've been in the cabaret all morning and I needed to be absolved from all my sins...thanks for your time...
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 8 2009, 08:15 AM~15910468
> *Got This from Off Topic of all places ...........
> *


he visited our church when he came out here this past summer. I am a member of harvest bible chaple. we are trying to plant over 100 churches next year. Praise God. I also want to thank everyone for there prayers.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Dec 8 2009, 07:12 PM~15917652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The one on the left is the catholic priest who came up with the big bang theory. The guy on the right is the scientist who told him he was wrong.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 8 2009, 10:53 PM~15918989
> *The one on the left is the catholic priest who came up with the big bang theory. The guy on the right is the scientist who told him he was wrong.
> *



Even that Scientist on the right, Believed in a God Duezs..


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 8 2009, 07:11 PM~15917624
> *¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨° „ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,„CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°.¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨° „ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,„CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°.¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨° „ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,„CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°.¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨° „ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,„CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°.¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨° „ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,„CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°.¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨° „ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø¸CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°¨¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤MERRYº°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø,„CHRISTMAS¤ø ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø ø¤º°.
> 
> The Christmas Wave..... :cheesy:
> *


Someone has WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY to much time on their hands :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 9 2009, 07:05 AM~15922671
> *Even that Scientist on the right, Believed in a God Duezs..
> *


Yeah but one that created the universe, not one you could talk to. He realized people are insignificant.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 9 2009, 01:10 PM~15924886
> *Yeah but one that created the universe, not one you could talk to. He realized people are insignificant.
> *



*Do you Believed he was right ? *


----------



## Forgiven 63

*?*


----------



## Quick

Checkin in from tha A-Town. Street Mentality CC. I'm gettin ready to bring out my low low spring of '10. Just wanted to say wussup to everybody on this post. Oasis Family Life Church reppin Dallas, Ga. Jesus baby!!! And I might be needin some parts for my setup too for my 90 Grand Marquis so if anybody can help, hit me up.


----------



## Quick

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 7 2009, 05:17 PM~15903053
> *:|
> 
> *


Yo, Christology is a dope name for a car club homie. Much props on dat one.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 9 2009, 02:37 PM~15927049
> *Do you Believed  he was right ?
> *


About a god creating the universe? Of course not. Einstein lived before the periodic table, before nucleosynthesis was explained.


----------



## Forgiven 63

*What do you believed ?*


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Quick_@Dec 10 2009, 12:36 PM~15937141
> *Yo, Christology is a dope name for a car club homie. Much props on dat one.
> *


GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE...Keep reppin' CHRIST!!!!


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 10 2009, 01:00 PM~15937941
> *
> yes
> What do you believed ?
> *


About how the universe began?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 11 2009, 01:49 AM~15945090
> *About how the universe began?
> *



Yes..


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 10 2009, 05:01 PM~15939110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the logo


----------



## NIMSTER64

thanks for all the prayers heres a pic of my mom hold his pic when he was young


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 11 2009, 11:46 AM~15947969
> *thanks for all the prayers heres a pic of my mom hold his pic when he was young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He's in a better place NIMSTER64...thanks for sharing homie. GOD BLESS YOU!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 11 2009, 06:53 AM~15946292
> *Yes..
> *


It didn't.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

TTT... Happy Holidays from Streets of Gold in Miami.. God Bless and let's show everyone we lowride with a higher purpose cause we are blessed... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

hey God Bless everyone. Wats up Big Al its albert(lowfairlane), i hope youve all been good. Sunday 21st my church, Cavalry Baptist Church here in La Puente is gonna be having a christmas program(comedy/musical) if you and your club would like to come ill get you guys the details, its free to the public.


----------



## bribri1

PRAISE THE LORD TO ALL MY BROTHERS IN THE LORD THIS IS THE DAY THAT THE LORD HAS MADE WE ALL SHOULD REJOICE AND BE GLAD IN IT GIVE PRAISE TO THE ALL MIGHTY GOD.CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS NOR CAL VALLEY GOD BLESS :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jdc68chevy

> [/quote
> I HAVE ALL WAYS BEEN A SOLO RIDER , EVEN AFTER BEING INVITED TO JOIN SOME GOOD CLUBS THROUGH OUT THE YEARS , BUT THIS IS 1 CLUB I WOULD BE PROUD TO BE DOWN WITH ,MAY THIS CLUB BE A BLESSING TO ALL INVOLVED . AMEN


----------



## jvasquez

> [/quote
> I HAVE ALL WAYS BEEN A SOLO RIDER , EVEN AFTER BEING INVITED TO JOIN SOME GOOD CLUBS THROUGH OUT THE YEARS , BUT THIS IS 1 CLUB I WOULD BE PROUD TO BE DOWN WITH ,MY THIS CLUB BE A BLESSING TO ALL INVOLVED . AMEN
> 
> 
> 
> Those are very inspiring words Brother. GOD Bless You this CHRISTmas Season! Stay in touch Homie!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Duez_@Dec 11 2009, 02:58 PM~15949140
> *It didn't.
> *



Whats your explanation on this Duez ?

You seem to think everyone is wrong even your fellow atheists. so what is it that you believe with explanation ?


----------



## jvasquez

*What's Up Hermanos?

GOD Bless You!!!*


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 14 2009, 06:59 AM~15975315
> *Whats your explanation on this Duez ?
> 
> You seem to think everyone is wrong even your fellow atheists. so what is it that you believe with explanation ?
> *


You cant agree with every person out there because some are just wrong. 

The universe never began, that theory is based on galaxys moving. Newton explained that if everything didn't move it would be pulled together by gravity. 

The one that bugs me the most is the 7 days it took to make earth. The earth was not created in 7 days, otherwise we wouldn't have volcanoes and earthquakes. 

I have come to realize that, although you guys are completely wrong because you base your ideas on faith rather than scientific fact, this is the only topic on layitlow that discusses this kind of stuff.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 14 2009, 10:06 AM~15975619
> *What's Up Hermanos?
> 
> GOD Bless You!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 14 2009, 10:23 AM~15975683
> *You cant agree with every person out there because some are just wrong.
> 
> The universe never began, that theory is based on galaxys moving. Newton explained that if everything didn't move it would be pulled together by gravity.
> 
> The one that bugs me the most is the 7 days it took to make earth. The earth was not created in 7 days, otherwise we wouldn't have volcanoes and earthquakes.
> 
> I have come to realize that, although you guys are completely wrong because you base your ideas on faith rather than scientific fact, this is the only topic on layitlow that discusses this kind of stuff.
> *



Let me ask you something homie, not to bash or start argueing.
but for all of us to disscusses idea's and points of view. 

have you ever read the bible ? It wonldnt surprised me if you have becaues you 
seem to have researched alot of views. And your right my ideas are based on
faith but also scientific facts. The truth is to me the universe to me is just to grand to say we came from moneys and it was all luck.


----------



## jvasquez

Brother in the faith...this Vato was in Dallas last weekend. Check out the ragtop Skylark at 2:00 in the video.






Brother Ig and Pastor J (1 finger to the sky for the King of Kings!)


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 14 2009, 11:10 AM~15977038
> *Let me ask you something homie, not to bash or start argueing.
> but for all of us to disscusses idea's and points of view.
> 
> have you ever read the bible ? It wonldnt surprised me if you have becaues you
> seem to have researched alot of views.  And your right my ideas are based on
> faith but also scientific facts.  The truth is to me the universe to me is just to grand to say we came from moneys and it was all luck.
> *


I have read it a long time ago. I actually believed in god until I was a teenager, then all the "just have faith" responses I was getting when I asked a question made me doubt it.


----------



## King Daddy

^Result of what happens when a youth pastor is not properly trained and prayed up?^


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Dec 17 2009, 12:30 AM~16006405
> *^Result of what happens when a youth pastor is not properly trained and prayed up?^
> *


SAY BRO WHOS TO SAY IT WAS A YOUTH PASTOR,


----------



## King Daddy

Its a question! From the way he is explaining his loss of faith, it sounds like that might have been the result. Not all churches are perfect, the average turn around for a youth pastor is 2-3 years due mainly to burn out.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Dec 17 2009, 07:52 PM~16013964
> *Its a question! From the way he is explaining his loss of faith, it sounds like that might have been the result. Not all churches are perfect, Wow, really...I'm in my 6th and still enjoying it.
> 
> That is a good question...Since you brought this up recently I've been evaluating myself to ensure I'm doing all I can to be better equipped to help my kids as well.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU GUYS!!!*


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Dec 17 2009, 12:30 AM~16006405
> *^Result of what happens when a youth pastor is not properly trained and prayed up?^
> *


Yeah they just couldn't sell me on it. I kept asking why and how, and that seems to make religious people angry because the bible just doesn't make sense. They say that peoples intelligence multiplied by 100 when books were first mass produced. The internet made people smarter as a whole, probably even more than that. Believing in god made sense to people 2000 years ago, because they didn't understand anything. Now if you believe in god, I feel it's just because your uneducated.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning. Kind of slipped out for a minute and got cought up in this e thug mess. Some folks make there job to hate and attack you at all cost. Makes the day so long !
Just wanted to say high. And ill be hitting the roads today. Acros nation on my tour bus. Cali trip. Taking pics all the way. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 17 2009, 09:15 PM~16014171
> *Wow, really...I'm in my 6th and still enjoying it.
> 
> That is a good question...Since you brought this up recently I've been evaluating myself to ensure I'm doing all I can to be better equipped to help my kids as well.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU GUYS!!!
> *


Don't grow weary in well doing bro. It takes 2 years for the students to open up to you then you only have them for two more on average. God bless you and your work. Give them God breathed Jesus truth answers that are relevant. I used to take trips to CFNI in Dallas, do y'all frequent that place for YFN.


Duez, there is plenty of scientific answers and deep theological discussion to quench your thirst for the truth of God. He is not just some deity we believe in. He dosen't watch over us and brings us good things if we obey, That is Santa. Faith is an action not a feeling.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 19 2009, 08:37 AM~16027648
> *Morning. Kind of slipped out for a minute and got cought up in this e thug mess. Some folks make there job to hate and attack you at all cost. Makes the day so long !
> Just wanted to say high. And ill be hitting the roads today. Acros nation on my tour bus. Cali trip. Taking pics all the way.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


God bless you on your trip Candi, keep your head up.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Dec 19 2009, 07:27 AM~16027777
> *God bless you on your trip Candi, keep your head up.
> *


Thanks. Ya holiday famly trip. With black berry in hand lol.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Dec 17 2009, 02:30 AM~16006405--><div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(King Daddy @ Dec 17 2009, 02:30 AM) [snapback]16006405[/snapback]</div><div class=\'quotemain\'>^Result of what happens when a youth pastor is not properly trained and prayed up?^
> [/b]_


_

mabe, 




Originally posted by servent of [email protected] 17 2009, 10:55 AM~16007994
*SAY BRO WHOS TO SAY IT WAS A YOUTH PASTOR,
*

Click to expand...


<!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Dec 17 2009, 09:15 PM~16014171
*Wow, really...I'm in my 6th and still enjoying it.

That is a good question...Since you brought this up recently I've been evaluating myself to ensure I'm doing all I can to be better equipped to help my kids as well.

GOD BLESS YOU GUYS!!!
*[/quote]


King you make a good point I believe, the church I use to go to was trying to make me a youth pastor after being baptized 2 months. 

The place Im at now gives you studies up to 2 year to get baptized, and 2 years in studies as a new convert. The Pastor believes that if you give a person the right studies before and after baptism it will make strong roots.



I must say my baptism was what i have heard call a drive thru baptism, meaning no studies or doctrine. after my questions " like duez's " the just have faith respons " started to get at me....... even affected me. 

But thats why I started to look somewhere els.. and Im happy to say I found a place that is well studyed and doesnt give them kind of replys.

It called Doctrine ! And I think it's what Jessie has, and why he still got's what we call " first love" ...... Big ups to you JessieV.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Dec 19 2009, 09:26 AM~16027774-->
> 
> 
> 
> Duez, there is plenty of scientific answers and deep theological discussion to quench your thirst for the truth of God. He is not just some deity we believe in. *He dosen't  watch over us and brings us good things if we obey, That is Santa. Faith is an action not a feeling.*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Dec 18 2009, 12:11 PM~16019664
> *Yeah they just couldn't sell me on it. I kept asking why and how, and that seems to make religious people angry because the bible just doesn't make sense. They say that peoples intelligence multiplied by 100 when books were first mass produced. The internet made people smarter as a whole, probably even more than that. Believing in god made sense to people 2000 years ago, because they didn't understand anything. Now if you believe in god, I feel it's just because your uneducated.
> *


Duez as my post above will tell you I too had allot of questions and also got the " just have faith respons " but thats why I looked somewhere els that was coming at me with that. And I can tell you there is plenty of scientific answers.

I just read kings reply and would like to just say I can tell he is a true Son of God.

If you open your heart and mind HE "GOD" will reveal himself to you, and show you all the mysteries of the earth.


like King said " Faith is an Action not a Feeling "


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 14 2009, 09:49 PM~15982745
> *I have read it a long time ago. I actually believed in god until I was a teenager, then all the "just have faith" responses I was getting when I asked a question made me doubt it.
> *


How old are you now? Just wondering :nicoderm:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Dec 17 2009, 01:30 AM~16006405
> *^Result of what happens when a youth pastor is not properly trained and prayed up?^
> *


you lost me :uh: what do you mean by trained? so you were trained?Please explain


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 21 2009, 12:55 AM~16043407
> *you lost me  :uh:  what do you mean by trained? so you were trained?Please explain
> *


I think he was talking about Doctrine homie...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 18 2009, 11:11 AM~16019664
> *Yeah they just couldn't sell me on it. I kept asking why and how, and that seems to make religious people angry because the bible just doesn't make sense. They say that peoples intelligence multiplied by 100 when books were first mass produced. The internet made people smarter as a whole, probably even more than that. Believing in god made sense to people 2000 years ago, because they didn't understand anything. Now if you believe in god, I feel it's just because your uneducated.
> *


KEY WORDS RELIGIOUS people you will find them everywhere but BELEIVERS (sp) sorry i can't spell LOL but beleivers we are here. My beleif is as follows.
I accepted Jesus into my heart as my savior. God send Jesus his only son into the world.he(jesus) went and got made fun of and got Lord Duezed but he kept on teaching his fathers word.Jesus will never let you down fool I love you homie I love this topic as well Pm me bro I might not know all the answears but we can pray together and seek a answer bro.God Loves you and so do I.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 20 2009, 11:57 PM~16043434
> *I think he was talking about Doctrine homie...
> *


thats diffrent training sounds bad. we don't get train'd we beleive


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 14 2009, 12:10 PM~15977038
> *Let me ask you something homie, not to bash or start argueing.
> but for all of us to disscusses idea's and points of view.
> 
> have you ever read the bible ? It wonldnt surprised me if you have becaues you
> seem to have researched alot of views.  And your right my ideas are based on
> faith but also scientific facts.  The truth is to me the universe to me is just to grand to say we came from moneys and it was all luck.
> *


CARNAL ITS NOT IF YOU HAVE READ THE WORD OF OUR LORD GOD ALMIGHTY BUT HAS ANY ONE EXPLAINED IT TO OUR BROTHER?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 21 2009, 01:47 AM~16043817
> *CARNAL ITS NOT IF YOU HAVE READ THE WORD OF OUR LORD GOD ALMIGHTY BUT HAS ANY ONE EXPLAINED IT TOUR OUR BROTHER?
> *


 Very True........... but i also think if someone read's with a open heart He " Jesus " will reveal himself to you, even in the old testament.

But True, someone has to be able to explain it to you.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 21 2009, 12:52 AM~16043843
> *Very True........... but i also think if someone read's with a open heart He " Jesus " will reveal himself to you, even in the old testament.
> 
> But True, someone has to be able to explain it to you.
> *


Excuse me becuse I do not know Duez's name but Jesus is working with in him and I am a witness that Lord duez will spred Jesus word. God has a plan and Thank you for being a part of it. lets all be gods people and pray and lets see this topic grow.


----------



## NIMSTER64

IN JESUS NAME I AM MOVING THIS TOPIC TO REGIONALS. LET ME KNOW IF WE SHOULD KEEP ON MOVING TO OTHER SECTIONS. I LIVE FOR GOD ALL MIGHTY HE IS THE ONLY ONE THAT COULD CONDEMEND ME


----------



## NIMSTER64

THANK YOU JESUS FOR GIVING ME COURAGE TO KEEP YOUR NAME ON HIGH. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 18 2009, 01:11 PM~16019664
> *Yeah they just couldn't sell me on it. I kept asking why and how, and that seems to make religious people angry because the bible just doesn't make sense. They say that peoples intelligence multiplied by 100 when books were first mass produced. The internet made people smarter as a whole, probably even more than that. Believing in god made sense to people 2000 years ago, because they didn't understand anything. Now if you believe in god, I feel it's just because your uneducated.
> *


you have alot of points their..


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 21 2009, 03:11 AM~16043966
> *THANK YOU JESUS FOR GIVING ME COURAGE TO KEEP YOUR NAME ON HIGH.  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


i tryed to get you to watch that movie i sent to you thru pm while ago but you blew me off,lol..it tells alot about the whole god and jesus thing along with the people and stars ect..


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 10 2006, 08:09 PM~6737047
> *WHERES NOE FROM TEXAS?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Dec 21 2009, 01:17 AM~16044008
> *i tryed to get you to watch that movie i sent to you thru pm while ago but you blew me off,lol..it tells alot about the whole god and jesus thing along with the people and stars ect..
> *


send it again brother beter yet post a link to it here.I never got it I try to do my job as a mod as best as I can. forgive me for not seeing your request but I AM NOT AND NEVER WILL BE OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Dec 20 2009, 10:51 PM~16043380-->
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you now? Just wondering :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 11:59 PM~16043889
> *Excuse me becuse I do not know Duez's name but Jesus  is working with in him and I am a witness that Lord duez will spred Jesus word. God has a plan and Thank you for being a part of it. lets all be gods people and pray and lets see this topic grow.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of the shit you say trips me out. Not because god has a plan for me, but because it's just so far from reality.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Dec 21 2009, 12:05 AM~16043930
> *IN JESUS NAME I AM MOVING THIS TOPIC TO REGIONALS. LET ME KNOW IF WE SHOULD KEEP ON  MOVING TO OTHER SECTIONS. I LIVE FOR GOD ALL MIGHTY HE IS THE ONLY ONE THAT COULD CONDEMEND ME
> *


The creator of the universe wants you to move this topic to the regional section?


----------



## LOWYALTY48




----------



## King Daddy

Brother Nim, the word of GOD says not to put new converts in positions to teach. Cant remember the book or chapter or verse, sorry. For clarity reasons, its like getting someone to bbq that has never done it before. By chance it might be good but because of that, the head will get big and float away but in MOST cases it will be either burnt or still have a good amount of blood still flowing through it. On another note I had a heck of a time finding this topic, it dosent have the MOVED link in the lowrider general forum.

Forgiven, thanks for the encouragement brother.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Dec 21 2009, 10:07 AM~16045315-->
> 
> 
> 
> Forgiven, thanks for the encouragement brother.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Talk homie.......
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Daddy_@Dec 21 2009, 10:07 AM~16045315
> * On another note I had a heck of a time finding this topic, it dosent have the MOVED link in the lowrider general forum.
> *


*X2 ... I liked it in Lowrider Gan.*


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 21 2009, 10:00 AM~16045639
> *X2 ... I liked it in Lowrider Gan.
> *


x3 ... Same here.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Dec 21 2009, 09:07 AM~16045315
> *Brother Nim, the word of GOD says not to put new converts in positions to teach. Cant remember the book or chapter or verse, sorry. For clarity reasons, its like getting someone to bbq that has never done it before. By chance it might be good but because of that,  the head will get big and float away but in MOST cases it will be either burnt or still have a good amount of blood still flowing through it. On another note I had a heck of a time finding this topic, it dosent have the MOVED link in the lowrider general forum.
> 
> Forgiven, thanks for the encouragement brother.
> *


Your right.


----------



## NIMSTER64

moving it back to lowrider gen,


----------



## G2G_Al

I think it should stay in Lowrider General. This is not a regional topic. Thanks.


----------



## jvasquez

Some good stuff on here homies...

For the record, I was born again in 1999, I was baptized in 2001. I went through 2 years of FULL TIME Ministry training in 2002-2005, when I promoted to Youth Pastor. I also, completed 1 year of Purpose Driven Youth Ministry Training(PDYM) by Doug Fields in 2003. 

I am still learning more and more of GOD's Word. But I'll say this about people like Lord Duez...if you seek you shall find. I heard a story of a man who kept asking GOD to "speak" to him. GOD speaks to us all the time, through the WORD, through prayer and in the "still small voice". But if you keep looking for an "audible voice", the enemy will accomodate you.

What I'm saying is, if we don't get the answers we want the enemy can use that opportunity to transform himself into an "Angel of light" and accomodate our desire to hear from GOD. GOD is not a respector of persons, HE is a respector of FAITH. And if we expect GOD to reveal HIMSLEF to us we have to seek him. Not other theories, not scientific answers, not people who are not directing us in a spritual direction, but seek THE TRUTH of THE WORD.

In other words, Duez chose his path. He chose to "seek" scientific answers. THE BIBLE does not contradict itself. THE BIBLE only proves itself. It confirms itself the more you read it. If Duez was not getting the answers he wanted he should have seeked the scriptures or, like FORGIVEN 63, placed himself in an environment where he can hear THE WORD being rightfully divided and explain, line by line precept upon precept.

I'm not trying to start anything with Duez, in fact I'm not even talking to him. You can't force people who don't believe. I do altar calls every week with my students and new students. I don't try to make any of them believe during the altar call. I ask them if they believe the 4 things required for salvation and ask them if they want to make JESUS not just their SAVIOR, but their LORD, which is alot different. If they say no, then I just tell them they need to get in a place where they can hear the WORD and believe it for themself. Romans tells us FAITH comes by hearing, and hearing by THE WORD of GOD.

I hope you all have a MERRY CHRISTMAS and a PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR. May GOD BLESS YOU and keep you, and may HIS FACE shine upon you.


----------



## Forgiven 63

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

STREETS of GOLD cc. - MIAMI

THIS IS MY 88 MARQUIS..... 

LOWRIDIN 4 JESUS ALL DAY LONG !!!!! BLESSS


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Dec 21 2009, 07:56 PM~16051540
> *STREETS of GOLD cc.  -  MIAMI
> 
> THIS IS MY 88 MARQUIS.....
> 
> LOWRIDIN 4 JESUS ALL DAY LONG !!!!! BLESSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Keep Representing Homie!


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice ride


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Thank you'll for your prayers across country. In az now. Love the weather and seeing my cousins. Will ask for more praying hence we roll out this afternoon to Cali.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 22 2009, 10:32 AM~16057402
> *Thank you'll for your prayers across country. In az now. Love the weather and seeing my cousins. Will ask for more praying hence we roll out this afternoon to Cali.
> *


You going to the Majestic's New Years day picnic? If you are look us up!!
Gangs to Grace CC


----------



## jvasquez

GOD BLESS YOU HOMIES!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 22 2009, 06:05 PM~16061620
> *You going to the Majestic's New Years day picnic?  If you are look us up!!
> Gangs to Grace CC
> *


That would be cool. 
:biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Dec 21 2009, 08:56 PM~16051540
> *STREETS of GOLD cc.  -  MIAMI
> 
> THIS IS MY 88 MARQUIS.....
> 
> LOWRIDIN 4 JESUS ALL DAY LONG !!!!! BLESSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





good stuff homie.. real likin the artwork..


----------



## LOWYALTY48

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Dec 21 2009, 08:56 PM~16051540
> *STREETS of GOLD cc.  -  MIAMI
> 
> THIS IS MY 88 MARQUIS.....
> 
> LOWRIDIN 4 JESUS ALL DAY LONG !!!!! BLESSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: love it


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Dec 23 2009, 03:17 PM~16069291
> *good stuff homie.. real likin the artwork..
> *


For real man, great artwork.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

""Today in the town of David a Savior has been born to you; he is Christ the Lord.""

— Luke 2:11

merry christmas brothers..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;; there is great power in prayer;;;; try it and see for yourself;;;;;


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

I have a question about Christianity (don't know much about it)

But

do you guys believe that Jesus is God?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 28 2009, 12:50 AM~16107079
> *I have a question about Christianity (don't know much about it)
> 
> But
> 
> do you guys believe that Jesus is God?
> *


I cant speak for the bothers but I do.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 27 2009, 10:50 PM~16107079
> *I have a question about Christianity (don't know much about it)
> 
> But
> 
> do you guys believe that Jesus is God?
> *


I believe that Jesus' mom got pregnant by the neighbor, and told her husband Jesus was the son of god because he didn't look like him. :dunno:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 28 2009, 12:56 AM~16108186
> *I cant speak for the bothers but I do.
> *


okay but does Christianity all around teach that?


----------



## King Daddy

Doctrinal beliefs can get complicated and distort fellowship. It comes down to what the bible says; there is a heavenly father that sent his son, that was his fathers likeness, and that son left a holy spirit to be our comfort. Maybe its just my opinion.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Dec 28 2009, 11:24 PM~16117897
> *Doctrinal beliefs can get complicated and distort fellowship.  It comes down to what the bible says  ; there is a heavenly father that sent his son, that was his fathers likeness, and that son left a holy spirit to be our comfort. Maybe its just my opinion.
> *



I agree with you on that 100%

by any chance have you read it before front to back?


----------



## King Daddy

Yes ma'am, a couple a times. I wouldn't recommend it unless the reader knew how to read and understand it.


----------



## STYLECC61

THE BEST WAY FOR NEW BELIEVERS TO READ THE BIBLE IS TO START WITH THE NEW TESTAMENT AND USE A STUDY BIBLE BECAUSE IT WILL HELP TO UNDERSTAND WHAT IS BEING READ AND WHAT THE CIRCUMSTANCES WERE AT THE TIME.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Thanks for the prayers and thought. Got a little more driving them me and the famly be home. Was a great cross country trip! Real adventure at times. Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Dec 30 2009, 07:33 PM~16137002
> *THE BEST WAY FOR NEW BELIEVERS TO READ THE BIBLE IS TO START WITH THE NEW TESTAMENT AND USE A STUDY BIBLE BECAUSE IT WILL HELP TO UNDERSTAND WHAT IS BEING READ AND WHAT THE CIRCUMSTANCES WERE AT THE TIME.
> *


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Dec 30 2009, 05:33 PM~16137002
> *THE BEST WAY FOR NEW BELIEVERS TO READ THE BIBLE IS TO START WITH THE NEW TESTAMENT AND USE A STUDY BIBLE  BECAUSE IT WILL HELP TO UNDERSTAND WHAT IS BEING READ AND WHAT THE CIRCUMSTANCES WERE AT THE TIME.
> *



>?


----------



## STYLECC61

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 30 2009, 11:33 PM~16142207
> *>?
> *


A STUDY BIBLE IS LIKE A REGULAR BIBLE BUT IT ALSO HAS NOTES ON THE BOTTOM OF EACH PAGE FOR MOST OF THE VERSES ON THAT PAGE,THIS SHOULD HELP ANSWER QUESTIONS AS YOU READ.


----------



## bribri1

THIS IS THE DAY THAT THE LORD HAS MADE ,ALL MY BROTHERS -N- CHRIST AND YOUR FAMILYS HAVE A BLESSED NEW YEARS, LETS KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN 4 THE LORD LIFT HIS NAME UP HIGH ,GOD BLESS


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 31 2009, 10:27 AM~16144040
> *THIS IS THE DAY THAT THE LORD HAS MADE ,ALL MY BROTHERS -N- CHRIST AND YOUR FAMILYS HAVE A BLESSED NEW YEARS, LETS KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN 4 THE LORD LIFT HIS NAME UP HIGH ,GOD BLESS
> *


AMEN ONE MORE YEAR FOR THE FATHER :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

BROTHERS I NEED PRAYER BAD!!!!!!!!! I GOT THE WORST NEWS TODAY ABOUT MY CASE WITH MY KIDS, PLEASE PRAY THAT ILL BE ABLE TO BE PART OF THEIR LIVES  .........


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 31 2009, 03:36 PM~16146790
> *BROTHERS I NEED PRAYER BAD!!!!!!!!! I GOT THE WORST NEWS TODAY ABOUT MY CASE WITH MY KIDS, PLEASE PRAY THAT ILL BE ABLE TO BE PART OF THEIR LIVES  .........
> *


You're in my prayers FORGIVEN. GOD Bless you Homie.

Remember the circumstances don't determine the outcome. It's how you respond to the circumstances that determines the outcome.

Keep speaking the Word Bro!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 31 2009, 04:20 PM~16147083
> *You're in my prayers FORGIVEN. GOD Bless you Homie.
> 
> Remember the circumstances don't determine the outcome. It's how you respond to the circumstances that determines the outcome.
> 
> Keep speaking the Word Bro!
> *


PRAISE GOD BROTHER!!!!!!!! YOURE SIGNATURE MADE MY DAY  

"For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future."
-Jeremiah 29:11
THOSE ARE HIS OWN WORDS PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bribri1

MATTHEW 7.7 THE WORD SAYS ASK,AND IT SHALL BE GIVEN YOU, SEEK AND YOU SHALL FIND; KNOCK, AND IT SHALL BE OPENED UNTO YOU.MATTHEW 7.8 FOR EVERY ONE THAT ASKETH RECEIVETH; AND THAT SEEKETH FINDETH; AND TO HIM THAT KNOCKETH IT SHALL BE OPENED. ALL YOU HAVE TO DO BROTHER IS PRAY AND ASK THE LORD TO HELP YOU WITH YOUR KIDS BRO. GOD BLESS


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Dec 30 2009, 05:33 PM~16137002
> *THE BEST WAY FOR NEW BELIEVERS TO READ THE BIBLE IS TO START WITH THE NEW TESTAMENT AND USE A STUDY BIBLE BECAUSE IT WILL HELP TO UNDERSTAND WHAT IS BEING READ AND WHAT THE CIRCUMSTANCES WERE AT THE TIME.
> *


Truly sad.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You got it.


----------



## CUZICAN

If your reading this message then it's clear that GOD allowed you to see a New Year. Im glad to know that even in all of our mistakes of past years GOD is still merciful enough to give us another chance. Im so thankful for all of you my christian bretheren that have had so many positive things to say in this thread that helped me stay grounded in this less than perfect lifestyle that we live call Lowriding. God Bless you all and Happy New Year.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Dec 31 2009, 06:04 AM~16143061
> *A STUDY BIBLE IS LIKE A REGULAR BIBLE BUT IT ALSO HAS NOTES ON THE BOTTOM OF EACH PAGE FOR MOST OF THE VERSES ON THAT PAGE,THIS SHOULD HELP ANSWER QUESTIONS AS YOU READ.
> *




that did answer my question


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Duez

Doing god's work. 










“He was very friendly, very quiet, extremely polite. We never expected him to do such a thing at all,” said Mohammed al-Anisi, the director of the small language school. “He seemed very religious, but not like a terrorist.”


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 3 2010, 04:51 AM~16168108
> *Doing god's work.
> 
> 
> 
> “He was very friendly, very quiet, extremely polite. We never expected him to do such a thing at all,” said Mohammed al-Anisi, the director of the small language school. “He seemed very religious, but not like a terrorist.”
> *


What does this have to do with Christian Lowriders???

Thanks for once again bringing down this thread just so you can get a laugh.

I'm praying for you man, you are too busy passing judgement that you can't let your past go.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 3 2010, 01:38 PM~16170525
> *What does this have to do with Christian Lowriders???
> 
> Thanks for once again bringing down this thread just so you can get a laugh.
> 
> I'm praying for you man, you are too busy passing judgement that you can't let your past go.
> *


Aint nobody laughing. You guys spreading these poison beliefs is really killing people. He did what god asked him to. I hope you guys snap out of it before your god asks you to do some dumb shit.


----------



## King Daddy

He did what allah asked, not God. It was an extreme move, I know Muslims that shun the extremist ideals of the jihad and alqada. God doesn't want you to hurt your self, people do a good job of doing that themselves.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 3 2010, 03:13 PM~16170797
> *Aint nobody laughing. You guys spreading these poison beliefs is really killing people. He did what god asked him to. I hope you guys snap out of it before your god asks you to do some dumb shit.
> *


Allah is not the same as GOD...in fact according to those Muslim beliefs they believe Allah has no sons, which means they do not believe JESUS is the Son of GOD. So that is not a CHRISTIAN belief, that is another religion. Again, CHRISTIAN Lowriders, not muslim lowriders. Wrong thread for this non-sense.

I believe the Bible and it says that the devil comes to steal, KILL, and destroy, so GOD is not the one who instructed him to kill...that is the devil's influence. Just so we are putting the blame in the right place.

Finally, I hope YOU snap out of it before HE returns. Judgement will come whether you believe or not, and like I said before, if you really don't believe in JESUS and Heaven or Hell, you better hope you're right!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 3 2010, 03:11 PM~16171282
> *Allah is not the same as GOD...in fact according to those Muslim beliefs they believe Allah has no sons, which means they do not believe JESUS is the Son of GOD. So that is not a CHRISTIAN belief, that is another religion. Again, CHRISTIAN Lowriders, not muslim lowriders. Wrong thread for this non-sense.
> 
> I believe the Bible and it says that the devil comes to steal, KILL, and destroy, so GOD is not the one who instructed him to kill...that is the devil's influence. Just so we are putting the blame in the right place.
> 
> Finally, I hope YOU snap out of it before HE returns. Judgement will come whether you believe or not, and like I said before, if you really don't believe in JESUS and Heaven or Hell, you better hope you're right!!!
> *


So Allah is a bad god and the christian god is a good god? How many gods are there? Which one created the universe? What did the other one do?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 3 2010, 07:30 PM~16172969
> *So Allah is a bad god and the christian god is a good god? How many gods are there? Which one created the universe? What did the other one do?
> *


allah is not a god. the muslums put him on his own. did you know that there was a bible interprited in there language and it was agreed that GOD could be named allah so that it interprited corectly and after it went trough they denied it because they said that allah is not the same as the bible god. allah is allah and God is God.


----------



## NIMSTER64

yes I know my spelling needs alot of work sorry. but you can read it


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 3 2010, 08:18 PM~16173501
> *allah is not a god. the muslums put him on his own. did you know that there was a bible interprited in there language and it was agreed that GOD could be named allah so that it interprited corectly and after it went trough they denied it because they said that allah is not the same as the bible god. allah is allah and God is God.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

What about this vato? Was Zeus like Jesus' grandpa? 









Also, what part of the bible speaks of Horus?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 3 2010, 07:18 PM~16173501
> *allah is not a god. the muslums put him on his own. did you know that there was a bible interprited in there language and it was agreed that GOD could be named allah so that it interprited corectly and after it went trough they denied it because they said that allah is not the same as the bible god. allah is allah and God is God.
> *


What is allah then? How does he command these people to kill americans?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 3 2010, 02:42 PM~16171059
> *He did what allah asked, not God. It was an extreme move, I know Muslims that shun the extremist ideals of the jihad and alqada. God doesn't want you to hurt your self, people do a good job of doing that themselves.
> *


Are you assuming that, or have you spoken to him?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Jan 4 2010, 01:15 AM~16176282-->
> 
> 
> 
> What about this vato? Was Zeus like Jesus' grandpa?
> 
> Also, what part of the bible speaks of Horus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 4 2010, 01:17 AM~16176294
> *What is allah then? How does he command these people to kill americans?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Jan 4 2010, 01:19 AM~16176307
> *Are you assuming that, or have you spoken to him?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Duez, come on homie you off point today. Your post normaly got some kind of thought behind them but today you killing it with the Zeus, Horus , Allah stuff...

*TTT*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 4 2010, 01:19 AM~16176307
> *Are you assuming that, or have you spoken to him?
> *



read Jessies sig.. homie 

"For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future."
-Jeremiah 29:11


thats how he knows


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 4 2010, 02:26 PM~16180110
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Duez, come on homie you off point today. Your post normaly got some kind of thought behind them but today you killing it with the Zeus, Horus , Allah stuff...
> 
> TTT
> *




I thought it was just me, this is off topic stuff he got on here...that greek mythology and muslim stuff doesn't go in the Christian Lowrider thread.

TTT for the Lord JESUS!

Keep ridin' with a purpose homies!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 4 2010, 03:36 PM~16180198
> *I thought it was just me, this is off topic stuff he got on here...that greek mythology and muslim stuff doesn't go in the Christian Lowrider thread.
> 
> TTT for the Lord JESUS!
> 
> Keep ridin' with a purpose homies!
> *



For Real .... we got cannons, and the homie pulled out the switchblade.

it was just funning to me......


 God Love You Lord Duez, you & your fam. are in my prayers homie.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 4 2010, 02:47 PM~16180285
> *For Real ....  we got cannons, and the homie pulled out the switchblade.
> 
> it was just funning to me......
> God Love You Lord Duez,  you & your fam. are in my prayers homie.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

I GOT COURT ON THE 6TH AND 11TH OF THIS MONTH KEEP ME IN YOUR PRAYERS BROTHERS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 4 2010, 03:38 PM~16181312
> *I GOT COURT ON THE 6TH AND 11TH OF THIS MONTH KEEP ME IN YOUR PRAYERS BROTHERS
> *


You got it .. 

For your nerves too. Just the process of this tends to lay heavy on a persons heart , wallet , and mind!! been there and done it for ten years then NC finally saw the light..


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 4 2010, 01:26 PM~16180110
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Duez, come on homie you off point today. Your post normaly got some kind of thought behind them but today you killing it with the Zeus, Horus , Allah stuff...
> 
> TTT
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

This whole topic is ridiculous. Grown men thinking the book that contradicts all other books is the one thats right.

"Allah : The one and only God, creator and sustainer of the universe."
http://www.allah.org/
There you go. All this time you thought Jesus' father created the universe and actually it was allah.

You guys can have all the "belief" you want but it's still wrong. Science is right. There is no creator of matter, there will be no end of matter.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 4 2010, 05:47 PM~16182027
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You're right, have a good day. GOD BLESS YOU!*


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 4 2010, 03:50 PM~16180320
> *:biggrin:
> *


X77


----------



## Forgiven 63

*TTT*


----------



## sdropnem

http://www.voe.org/index.php?option=com_wr...apper&Itemid=91

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 7 2010, 05:34 PM~16218620
> *
> *



:biggrin: 

http://www.voe.org/index.php?option=com_wr...apper&Itemid=91


----------



## jvasquez

_*For My eyes roam throughout the whole earth, looking to show Myself STRONG in the lives of people whose heart is perfect toward Me!
- 2 Chronicles 16:9*_

*Thanks to my Homie Miguel for sharing that verse with me today. I needed it!

TTT - GOD BLESS YOU HOMIES!!!*


----------



## Duez

:0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 12 2010, 10:00 AM~16265226
> *:0   :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its frozen theres no ripples
:roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 12 2010, 09:00 AM~16265226
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN

DONT LET ANYONE LOOK DOWN ON YOU BACAUSE YOU ARE YOUNG, BUT SET AN EXAMPLE FOR THE BELIEVERS IN SPEECH,IN LIFE, IN FAITH AND IN PURITY. 1 TIMOTHY 4:12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0cuOawD_I8


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 13 2010, 11:33 AM~16277961
> *DONT LET ANYONE LOOK DOWN ON YOU BACAUSE YOU ARE YOUNG, BUT SET AN EXAMPLE FOR THE BELIEVERS IN SPEECH,IN LIFE, IN FAITH AND IN PURITY. 1 TIMOTHY 4:12
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0cuOawD_I8
> *


Why is your car called Gangsta Wayz? Are you unaware of the violent tactics used by gangs?


----------



## coby333

I have been on layitlow a couple of years now and never knew this thread existed! It's good to see so many Christians on here


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 13 2010, 01:50 PM~16278568
> *Why is your car called Gangsta Wayz? Are you unaware of the violent tactics used by gangs?
> *


I AM AN X GANG MEMBER, I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT TACTICS ARE USED BY GANG MEMBERS, WHERE YOU GOING WITH THAT? SO JUST CAUSE I NAMED MY CAR GANGSTA WAYZ THAT MAKES ME A BAD PERSON?? YOU DONT EVEN KNOW THE STORY BEHIND IT. SO IF YOU GOT QUESTIONS HIT ME UP ON A PM I DONT PUT MY BUSINESS OUT THEIR SO PEOPLE CAN READ IT


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Jan 13 2010, 02:11 PM~16278747
> *I have been on layitlow a couple of years now and never knew this thread existed! It's good to see so many Christians on here
> *


Orale Bro, glad you stopped by. Keep in touch. GOD Bless!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 3 2010, 06:30 PM~16172969
> *So Allah is a bad god and the christian god is a good god? How many gods are there? Which one created the universe? What did the other one do?
> *


allah is a god notice {a}god with a lower case g but the GOD in the bible is GOD not{ a} god but GOD with a capital G there is only one GOD the on on the bible and thats the end of it :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 13 2010, 01:11 PM~16278761
> *I AM AN X GANG MEMBER, I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT TACTICS ARE USED BY GANG MEMBERS, WHERE YOU GOING WITH THAT? SO JUST CAUSE I NAMED MY CAR GANGSTA WAYZ THAT MAKES ME A BAD PERSON?? YOU DONT EVEN KNOW THE STORY BEHIND IT. SO IF YOU GOT QUESTIONS HIT ME UP ON A PM I DONT PUT MY BUSINESS OUT THEIR SO PEOPLE CAN READ IT
> *


Seems odd to me. It goes against the book you guys promote. I like the name, but "SET AN EXAMPLE FOR THE BELIEVERS IN SPEECH,IN LIFE, IN FAITH AND IN PURITY". And then seeing Gangsta Wayz in your signature.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 13 2010, 02:02 PM~16279260
> *allah is a god notice {a}god with a lower case g but the GOD in the bible is GOD not{ a} god but GOD with a capital G there is only one GOD the on on the bible and thats the end of it :biggrin:
> *


My point was that there are many religions, each with their own beliefs. Once science proves something, it is undeniable by all people.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 13 2010, 09:02 PM~16284007
> *My point was that there are many religions, each with their own beliefs. Once science proves something, it is undeniable by all people.
> *


science has never prove anything and never will they try to contradict the bible but they can't and that's a fact Jesus is not a religion he is a reality he came here to give us a hope not to promote a religion,people come up with new religions every day but that was already in the book that was gonna happen so i don't pay attention to no religion i just let the word of GOD guide me cus what's in the book is positive for my life not like a science big bang that's nonsense and negative a big bang sounds like destruction to me but to blind people like you i guess it makes alot of sense.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## dcairns

Not much of a low rider, but I am a Christian! A bit of this lowrider stuff seems to have rubbed off on me, I have chrome exhaust tips and curb feelers on my 64 Impala. :biggrin: 

Probably an old joke, but :
Matthew 28:20 
"low, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world"


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 13 2010, 09:13 PM~16284150
> *science has never prove anything and never will they try to contradict the bibl but they can't and that's a fact Jesus is not a religion he is a reality he came here to give us a hope not to promote a religion,people come up with new religions every day but that was already in the book that was gonna happen so i don't pay attention to no religion i just let the word of GOD guide me cus what's in the book is positive for my life not like a science big bang that's is nonsense and negative a big bang sounds like destruction to me but to blind people like you i guess it makes alot of sense.
> *


The big bang theory was conceived by a catholic priest, it is a religious theory of creation.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 13 2010, 09:57 PM~16283940
> *Seems odd to me. It goes against the book you guys promote. I like the name, but "SET AN EXAMPLE FOR THE BELIEVERS IN SPEECH,IN LIFE, IN FAITH AND IN PURITY". And then seeing Gangsta Wayz in your signature.
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT BRO... YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THAT, IM GONNA HAVE TO PRAY ABOUT IT BUT YOUR RIGHT. I NEED TO STAY FOCUS ON MY BELIEVES MY FAITH AND MY WALK WITH THE ALMIGHTY JESUS. IM CHANGING THE NAME BRO  THANKS FOR THE REALITY CHECK :cheesy:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 13 2010, 11:13 PM~16284150
> *science has never prove anything and never will they try to contradict the bible but they can't and that's a fact Jesus is not a religion he is a reality he came here to give us a hope not to promote a religion,people come up with new religions every day but that was already in the book that was gonna happen so i don't pay attention to no religion i just let the word of GOD guide me cus what's in the book is positive for my life not like a science big bang that's  nonsense and negative a big bang sounds like destruction to me but to blind people like you i guess it makes alot of sense.
> *


Couldn't have said it any better brother. Semester is starting back up so I will be scarce for a while.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by coby333+Jan 13 2010, 03:11 PM~16278747-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on layitlow a couple of years now and never knew this thread existed! It's good to see so many Christians on here
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dcairns_@Jan 13 2010, 11:29 PM~16284421
> *Not much of a low rider, but I am a Christian!  A bit of this lowrider stuff seems to have rubbed off on me, I have chrome exhaust tips and curb feelers on my 64 Impala. :biggrin:
> 
> Probably an old joke, but :
> Matthew 28:20
> "low, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world"
> *



Welcome, stop in every now and then.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup Homie...Any chapters need anything?
Hit me up...my name is Jay.


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 13 2010, 01:24 PM~16278881
> *Orale Bro, glad you stopped by. Keep in touch. GOD Bless!
> *



Thanks for the love homie, I will! GOD Bless!


----------



## LUXURYKING

To get something you never had, you have to do something you never did. When God takes something from your grasp, He's not punishing you, but merely opening your hands to receive something better. Concentrate on this sentence.... 'The will of God will never take you where the Grace of God will not protect you.'


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 14 2010, 02:41 PM~16291295
> *Welcome, stop in every now and then.
> *


Yup! :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jan 14 2010, 05:34 PM~16292870
> *To get something you never had, you have to do something you never did. When God takes something from your grasp, He's not punishing you, but merely opening your hands to receive something better. Concentrate on this sentence.... 'The will of God will never take you where the Grace of God will not protect you.'
> *


nice


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 14 2010, 09:35 PM~16294737
> *nice
> *


Hey I'm speaking the truth brother


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 14 2010, 09:49 PM~16295795
> *Hey I'm speaking the truth brother
> *


i think i need just that a break and focus more on the lord and my family than anything else


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 15 2010, 10:50 AM~16299911
> *i think i need just that a break and focus more on the lord and my family than anything else
> *


Do what you gotta do homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 15 2010, 10:50 AM~16299911
> *i think i need just that a break and focus more on the lord and my family than anything else
> *


SOMETIMES THE LORD MAKES US GO THRU SOME THINGS TO SEE US GET BETTER. IM FOCUSING ON MY WALK WITH JESUS RIGHT NOW TO BE A BETTER FATHER TO MY KIDS NOW THAT I GET TO SEE THEM.......


----------



## Duez

Sometimes shit just sucks, for no reason at all.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 15 2010, 01:10 PM~16300546
> *SOMETIMES THE LORD MAKES US GO THRU SOME THINGS TO SEE US GET BETTER. IM FOCUSING ON MY WALK WITH JESUS RIGHT NOW TO BE A BETTER FATHER TO MY KIDS NOW THAT I GET TO SEE THEM.......
> *


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 15 2010, 11:10 AM~16300546
> *SOMETIMES THE LORD MAKES US GO THRU SOME THINGS TO SEE US GET BETTER. IM FOCUSING ON MY WALK WITH JESUS RIGHT NOW TO BE A BETTER FATHER TO MY KIDS NOW THAT I GET TO SEE THEM.......
> *


i respect that from any man put GOD and your family first and then the rest


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 15 2010, 02:44 PM~16302381
> *i respect that from any man put GOD and your family first and then the rest
> *


Put your family first, if you really think god created the universe, then how much help do you think he needs from you?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 15 2010, 03:07 PM~16302554
> *Put your family first, if you really think god created the universe, then how much help do you think he needs from you?
> *


he needs no help from me you're 100%right but i do need from him 100% just like fish needs water to survive or trees need soil to survive i need GOD to survive also.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 15 2010, 11:10 AM~16300546
> *SOMETIMES THE LORD MAKES US GO THRU SOME THINGS TO SEE US GET BETTER.  IM FOCUSING ON MY WALK WITH JESUS RIGHT NOW TO BE A BETTER FATHER TO MY KIDS NOW THAT I GET TO SEE THEM.......
> *


*KEEP IN MIND I HAVE JUST STARTED READING THE BIBLE I AM NO EXPERT!*

but doesn't James 1:13 kind of contradict with your statement?


"Let no one say when he is tempted, "I am being tempted by God," for God cannot be tempted with evil, and he himself tempts no one."

-----<English Standard Version>-----




:dunno: please comment!


----------



## wssnaps

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 15 2010, 05:04 PM~16303584
> **KEEP IN MIND I HAVE JUST STARTED READING THE BIBLE I AM NO EXPERT!*
> 
> but doesn't James 1:13 kind of contradict with your statement?
> "Let no one say when he is tempted, "I am being tempted by God," for God cannot be tempted with evil, and he himself tempts no one."
> 
> -----<English Standard Version>-----
> :dunno:      please comment!
> *


allrighty then :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 15 2010, 05:04 PM~16303584
> **KEEP IN MIND I HAVE JUST STARTED READING THE BIBLE I AM NO EXPERT!*
> 
> but doesn't James 1:13 kind of contradict with your statement?
> "Let no one say when he is tempted, "I am being tempted by God," for God cannot be tempted with evil, and he himself tempts no one."
> 
> -----<English Standard Version>-----
> :dunno:      please comment!
> *


don't forget the book of job he lost everything he had money,health,family and God gave the devil permission to do that,but at the end he got 2 times the things that he lost.God will correct you somehow because he loves us if you see your kid doing something wrong you correct him right,God is the same way thats y bad things happen to us that are good things my son had a heart problem when he was born one of his artery s was under his heart my sister took me to her church to pray for him before his heart surgery i didn't know what to do he was real sick for 2 long years me and my wife took him to emergency room at all times and the day we went to the specialist so he would explain the proses of the surgery and the risks he took one last x ray to see how bad his heart was cus his heart was growing more from one side something was pushing it from the back well when he saw the x ray he said "there is nothing wrong with his heart i don't know y his doctor wants to do a surgery on him and he cancel it he said bring him back in a year for a check up and that day i believed and came to the lord and 9 years later my son is healthy and loves the lord like i do thanks to his sickness.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 15 2010, 11:56 PM~16307207
> *don't forget the book of job he lost everything he had money,health,family and God gave the devil permission to do that,but at the end he got 2 times the things that he lost.God will correct you somehow because he loves us if you see your kid doing something wrong you correct him right,God is the same way thats y bad things happen to as that are good things my son had a heart problem when he was born my sister took me to her church to pray for him before his heart surgery i didn't know what to do he was real sick for 2 long years me and my wife took him to emergency room at all times and the day we went to the specialist so he would explain the proses of the surgery and the risks he took one last x ray to see how  bad his heart was cus his heart was growing more from one side something was pushing it from the back well when he saw the x ray he said "there is nothing wrong with his heart i don't know y his doctor wants to do a surgery on him and he cancel it he said bring him back in a year for a check up and that day i believed and came to the lord and 9 years later my son is healthy and loves the lord like i do thanks to his sickness.
> *


Sounds more like medical malpractice than a miracle from god. You have to realize how crazy some of the stuff you say is.


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 15 2010, 11:56 PM~16307207
> *don't forget the book of job he lost everything he had money,health,family and God gave the devil permission to do that,but at the end he got 2 times the things that he lost.God will correct you somehow because he loves us if you see your kid doing something wrong you correct him right,God is the same way thats y bad things happen to as that are good things my son had a heart problem when he was born my sister took me to her church to pray for him before his heart surgery i didn't know what to do he was real sick for 2 long years me and my wife took him to emergency room at all times and the day we went to the specialist so he would explain the proses of the surgery and the risks he took one last x ray to see how  bad his heart was cus his heart was growing more from one side something was pushing it from the back well when he saw the x ray he said "there is nothing wrong with his heart i don't know y his doctor wants to do a surgery on him and he cancel it he said bring him back in a year for a check up and that day i believed and came to the lord and 9 years later my son is healthy and loves the lord like i do thanks to his sickness.
> *



Amazing testimony!!!


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 16 2010, 01:27 AM~16307685
> *Sounds more like medical malpractice than a miracle from god. You have to realize how crazy some of the stuff you say is.
> *



The Bible is a locked book to a locked heart! It may sound crazy to you, but 1Corinthians 2:9 states;

"Eye has not seen, nor ear heard, nor have entered into the heart of man the things which God has prepared for those who love Him."


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 16 2010, 01:27 AM~16307685
> *Sounds more like medical malpractice than a miracle from god. You have to realize how crazy some of the stuff you say is.
> *


brother we have good medical insurance not only one doctor seen him there was times that he got so bad that one time i counted 8 doctors in the same room he had ultrasounds-x rays-mri-and so many other test done that i don't even know the names all kinds of machines you name it they said it was an artery that was growing under his heart but thank God he's good now and just to let you know i was not a christian when this happen i was blind just like you i guess prayer worked for us it was all in Gods plans.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 15 2010, 07:04 PM~16303584
> **KEEP IN MIND I HAVE JUST STARTED READING THE BIBLE I AM NO EXPERT!*
> 
> but doesn't James 1:13 kind of contradict with your statement?
> "Let no one say when he is tempted, "I am being tempted by God," for God cannot be tempted with evil, and he himself tempts no one."
> 
> -----<English Standard Version>-----
> :dunno:      please comment!
> *


Good question but what Ragrider is saying is that we go through stuff not of Gods will but yet he will let us get through it in his permissive will. He will give us that "way out" of a situation or tribulation that we may later use it as a testimony to relate to someone going through the same thing and encourage them in the Lord. You must also in the same instance of reading James 1:13 read verses 12,14-15. Way to go on reading and diving into scripture but I would recommend getting to know the character of Christ before anything else.


----------



## STYLECC61

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 16 2010, 12:27 AM~16307685
> *Sounds more like medical malpractice than a miracle from god. You have to realize how crazy some of the stuff you say is.
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"THE MESSAGE OF THE CROSS IS FOOLISHNESS TO THOSE WHO ARE PERISHING, BUT TO US WHO ARE BEING SAVED IT IS THE POWER OF GOD" 1COR 1:18</span>


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Jan 16 2010, 08:22 AM~16308360
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"THE MESSAGE OF THE CROSS IS FOOLISHNESS TO THOSE WHO ARE PERISHING, BUT TO US WHO ARE BEING SAVED IT IS THE POWER OF GOD"    1COR 1:18</span>
> *


Thats how they get you to believe the unbelievable. Statements like that, saying how they know, you know better, but believe it anyway because your being saved by a god.


----------



## Duez

Faith=denial of fact


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 15 2010, 06:04 PM~16303584
> **KEEP IN MIND I HAVE JUST STARTED READING THE BIBLE I AM NO EXPERT!*
> 
> but doesn't James 1:13 kind of contradict with your statement?
> "Let no one say when he is tempted, "I am being tempted by God," for God cannot be tempted with evil, and he himself tempts no one."
> 
> -----<English Standard Version>-----
> :dunno:      please comment!
> *


IM GOING TO EXPLAIN IT, SEE GOD GAVE US ALL CHOICES, HE GAVE US THE CHOICE TO DO RIGHT OR WRONG. I WAS CHOOSING TO DO WHAT MY FLESH WANTED, NOT BY SPIRIT SO BY ME CHOOSING THE FLESH NOTHING WAS GOING MY WAY, WHEN I GOT BACK INTO LISTENING WHAT THE SCRIPTURE SAYS MY LIFE HAS BEEN BETTER, I STOPED TRYING TO FIX ALL MY PROBLEMS ON MY OWN ISNTEAD I GAVE HIM ALL MY WORRIES AND PAIN I WAS GOING THRU. AND BY HAVING FAITH AND TRUSTING MY LORD, I GOT REWARDED. I BEAT MY CASE, IM ABLE TO SPEND TIME WITH MY KIDS AND BE THE FATHER I WASNT TO THEM... IM STILL NOT PERFECT BUT IM LEARNING EVERYDAY HOW MY FATHER JESUS CHRIST WANTS ME TO BE... SORRY IF THIER WAS A MISUNDERSTANDING......... EDWIN


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 16 2010, 12:56 AM~16307207
> *don't forget the book of job he lost everything he had money,health,family and God gave the devil permission to do that,but at the end he got 2 times the things that he lost.God will correct you somehow because he loves us if you see your kid doing something wrong you correct him right,God is the same way thats y bad things happen to us that are good things my son had a heart problem when he was born one of his artery s was under his heart  my sister took me to her church to pray for him before his heart surgery i didn't know what to do he was real sick for 2 long years me and my wife took him to emergency room at all times and the day we went to the specialist so he would explain the proses of the surgery and the risks he took one last x ray to see how  bad his heart was cus his heart was growing more from one side something was pushing it from the back well when he saw the x ray he said "there is nothing wrong with his heart i don't know y his doctor wants to do a surgery on him and he cancel it he said bring him back in a year for a check up and that day i believed and came to the lord and 9 years later my son is healthy and loves the lord like i do thanks to his sickness.
> *


PRAISE GOD BROTHER, HE WHO BELIEVES SHALL BE HEALED IN THE NAME OF JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ASSTEK64

well ,reading and seeing and listening to all the negativity in the world just makes my faith stronger in the lord. i was born again 5 years ago and doing the lords will ever since, brought my family closer and never been happier


----------



## Caddiloco89

xs 100000000000000 i was saved as well i can relate


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Caddiloco89_@Jan 16 2010, 05:35 PM~16311564
> *xs 100000000000000 i was saved as well i can relate
> *


Saved from what? What kind of stuff were you doing before?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by ASSTEK64_@Jan 16 2010, 05:12 PM~16311071
> *well ,reading and seeing and listening to all the negativity in the world just makes my faith stronger in the lord. i was born again 5 years ago and doing the lords will ever since, brought my family closer and never been happier
> *


*I'm with you on that Homie. I accepted CHRIST to be Lord of my life 10 years ago. My wife almost left me, I lost my job, I was in jail, hooked on drugs and alcohol

...but since I made that switch...

I celebrated my 10 year Anniversary in November 09 (to my one and only wife), I have 3 kids (all from my one and only wife), I've been at the same job for the last 9 years and been promoted many times, to where now I work from home. I've been going to my church for 10 years and been Youth Pastor for the last 6 years. I haven't smoked or drank anything in the last 8 years and I'm happier and more blessed than I've ever been in my whole life.

Knowing The Lord and raising your family is what it's all about. And none of these doubters out here can tell me different. These vatos that come on here talking about their doubt and unbelief like WE'RE crazy really need the scales to fall from their eyes (Like Paul on the road to Damascus) because this life is no joke. 

I have seen and lived on both sides of believing in CHRIST. I even talked down on people who believed I accept the Lord. But I tell you what...this side is alot better than the other side. I will continue to believe The Bible. And anyone who comes against it as THE REAL TRUTH will get my prayers.*

_(I'm not saying any of this for my accolades or props...I'm feeling led that someone needs to hear this. I'm no one special and if He'll do all this for me...I KNOW HE WIL DO IT FOR YOU!!!)_

*Keep reppin' for CHRIST homie, because that's the real plan GOD intended for you and your family. I'm praying for everyone on this thread. GOD BLESS YOU!!!*


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 16 2010, 10:21 PM~16313658
> *I'm with you on that Homie. I accepted CHRIST to be Lord of my life 10 years ago. My wife almost left me, I lost my job, I was in jail, hooked on drugs and alcohol
> 
> ...but since I made that switch...
> 
> I celebrated my 10 year Anniversary in November 09 (to my one and only wife), I have 3 kids (all from my one and only wife), I've been at the same job for the last 9 years and been promoted many times, to where now I work from home. I've been going to my church for 10 years and been Youth Pastor for the last 6 years. I haven't smoked or drank anything in the last 8 years and I'm happier and more blessed than I've ever been in my whole life.
> 
> Knowing The Lord and raising your family is what it's all about. And none of these doubters out here can tell me different. These vatos that come on here talking about their doubt and unbelief like WE'RE crazy really need the scales to fall from their eyes (Like Paul on the road to Damascus) because this life is no joke.
> 
> I have seen and lived on both sides of believing in CHRIST. I even talked down on people who believed I accept the Lord. But I tell you what...this side is alot better than the other side. I will continue to believe The Bible. And anyone who comes against it as THE REAL TRUTH will get my prayers.
> 
> (I'm not saying any of this for my accolades or props...I'm feeling led that someone needs to hear this. I'm no one special and if He'll do all this for me...I KNOW HE WIL DO IT FOR YOU!!!)
> 
> Keep reppin' for CHRIST homie, because that's the real plan GOD intended for you and your family. I'm praying for everyone on this thread. GOD BLESS YOU!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## goldspokes

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 16 2010, 10:21 PM~16313658
> *I'm with you on that Homie. I accepted CHRIST to be Lord of my life 10 years ago. My wife almost left me, I lost my job, I was in jail, hooked on drugs and alcohol
> 
> ...but since I made that switch...
> 
> I celebrated my 10 year Anniversary in November 09 (to my one and only wife), I have 3 kids (all from my one and only wife), I've been at the same job for the last 9 years and been promoted many times, to where now I work from home. I've been going to my church for 10 years and been Youth Pastor for the last 6 years. I haven't smoked or drank anything in the last 8 years and I'm happier and more blessed than I've ever been in my whole life.
> 
> Knowing The Lord and raising your family is what it's all about. And none of these doubters out here can tell me different. These vatos that come on here talking about their doubt and unbelief like WE'RE crazy really need the scales to fall from their eyes (Like Paul on the road to Damascus) because this life is no joke.
> 
> I have seen and lived on both sides of believing in CHRIST. I even talked down on people who believed I accept the Lord. But I tell you what...this side is alot better than the other side. I will continue to believe The Bible. And anyone who comes against it as THE REAL TRUTH will get my prayers.
> 
> (I'm not saying any of this for my accolades or props...I'm feeling led that someone needs to hear this. I'm no one special and if He'll do all this for me...I KNOW HE WIL DO IT FOR YOU!!!)
> 
> Keep reppin' for CHRIST homie, because that's the real plan GOD intended for you and your family. I'm praying for everyone on this thread. GOD BLESS YOU!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 16 2010, 01:27 AM~16307685
> *Sounds more like medical malpractice than a miracle from god. You have to realize how crazy some of the stuff you say is.
> *


you can call it medical malpractice, but even doctors are humans and are prone to make errors. However, God gave them the brain to aquire the knowledge to preform the surgical procedures they do. Now where they leave off or fall short, God takes over. Even nonbelieving doctors will tell a family after a very diffucult surgery, all you can do is pray.  Now, prayer doesnt always save someone because it is still Gods will to do as he has planned for that person. When God calls, noone can ignore the calling


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 16 2010, 10:44 AM~16309101
> *Faith=denial of fact
> *


No Faith=denial of God=eternal damnation


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE+Jan 16 2010, 11:22 PM~16314166-->
> 
> 
> 
> you can call it medical malpractice, but even doctors are humans and are prone to make errors. However, God gave them the brain to aquire the knowledge to preform the surgical procedures they do. Now where they leave off or fall short, God takes over. Even nonbelieving doctors will tell a family after a very diffucult surgery, all you can do is pray.    Now, prayer doesnt always save someone because it is still Gods will to do as he has planned for that person. When God calls, noone can ignore the calling
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting your hands together(prayer) does not give you the ability to speak to the creator of the universe. Prayer cant save anyone.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 16 2010, 11:24 PM~16314176
> *No Faith=denial of God=eternal damnation
> *


You dont need to have faith in things that are real.


----------



## Caddiloco89

with all respect to lord duez i will be praying for you bro. you have eyes but cant see, ears but cant hear, there is power in prayer im living proof. my story is a long one. im a walking miracle that was saved by the lord.


----------



## tko_818

Good topic here! God bless you all brothers, there were some inspirational stories up on this thread. im glad to hear many of yall found your way. I remind myself of this by looking in the mirror every mornin and sayin

Philippians 4:13 - "I can do all things through Jesus Christ who strengthens me"

Ride with God homies :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Caddiloco89_@Jan 17 2010, 05:13 PM~16318541
> *with all respect to lord duez i will be praying for you bro. you have eyes but cant see, ears but cant hear, there is power in prayer  im living proof. my story is a long one. im a walking miracle that was saved by the lord.
> *


There is no power in prayer, it's make believe. Anything you accomplished was all you. Dont waste you life on prayer, get out there and make it happen.


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 17 2010, 09:19 PM~16321356
> *There is no power in prayer, it's make believe. Anything you accomplished was all you. Dont waste you life on prayer, get out there and make it happen.
> *


bro, its all good that you dont have your beliefs and everything, there is nothing wrong with not worshipping anything, your life is your life and you are entitled to your beliefs.. but trying to convince any man that their religion is wrong is the ultimate wrong! thats territory no man should go into


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 17 2010, 05:29 PM~16318644
> *Good topic here! God bless you all brothers, there were some inspirational stories up on this thread. im glad to hear many of yall found your way. I remind myself of this by looking in the mirror every mornin and sayin
> 
> Philippians 4:13 - "I can do all things through Jesus Christ who strengthens me"
> 
> Ride with God homies  :angel:
> *


----------



## 65ragrider

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~

"For i know the plans i have for you" declares the LORD.

"Plans to prosper you and not to harm you.

plans to give you hope and a future"

Jeremiah 29:11


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 17 2010, 10:16 PM~16322152
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 im lovin that signature qoute homie.. thats the truth rite there! :h5:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 15 2010, 11:56 PM~16307207
> *don't forget the book of job he lost everything he had money,health,family and God gave the devil permission to do that,but at the end he got 2 times the things that he lost.God will correct you somehow because he loves us if you see your kid doing something wrong you correct him right,God is the same way thats y bad things happen to us that are good things my son had a heart problem when he was born one of his artery s was under his heart  my sister took me to her church to pray for him before his heart surgery i didn't know what to do he was real sick for 2 long years me and my wife took him to emergency room at all times and the day we went to the specialist so he would explain the proses of the surgery and the risks he took one last x ray to see how  bad his heart was cus his heart was growing more from one side something was pushing it from the back well when he saw the x ray he said "there is nothing wrong with his heart i don't know y his doctor wants to do a surgery on him and he cancel it he said bring him back in a year for a check up and that day i believed and came to the lord and 9 years later my son is healthy and loves the lord like i do thanks to his sickness.
> *





> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 16 2010, 07:17 AM~16308186
> *Good question but what Ragrider is saying is that we go through stuff not of Gods will but yet he will let us get through it in his permissive will. He will give us that "way out" of a situation or tribulation that we may later use it as a testimony to relate to someone going through the same thing and encourage them in the Lord. You must also in the same instance of reading James 1:13 read verses 12,14-15. Way to go on reading and diving into scripture but I would recommend getting to know the character of Christ before anything else.
> *






> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 16 2010, 11:07 AM~16309255
> *IM GOING TO EXPLAIN IT, SEE GOD GAVE US ALL CHOICES, HE GAVE US THE CHOICE TO DO RIGHT OR WRONG. I WAS CHOOSING TO DO WHAT MY FLESH WANTED, NOT BY SPIRIT SO BY ME CHOOSING THE FLESH NOTHING WAS GOING MY WAY, WHEN I GOT BACK INTO LISTENING WHAT THE SCRIPTURE SAYS MY LIFE HAS BEEN BETTER, I STOPED TRYING TO FIX ALL MY PROBLEMS ON MY OWN ISNTEAD I GAVE HIM ALL MY WORRIES AND PAIN I WAS GOING THRU. AND BY HAVING FAITH AND TRUSTING MY LORD, I GOT REWARDED. I BEAT MY CASE, IM ABLE TO SPEND TIME WITH MY KIDS AND BE THE FATHER I WASNT TO THEM... IM STILL NOT PERFECT BUT IM LEARNING EVERYDAY HOW MY FATHER JESUS CHRIST WANTS ME TO BE... SORRY IF THIER WAS A MISUNDERSTANDING......... EDWIN
> *




I appreciate the comments & I am glad that your son is nice & strong :biggrin: 



Question....

Does destiny exist?

PS ( i would appreciate if a biblical text could be incorporated in the answer) :happysad:


----------



## BIGGZEKE

GOD BLESS YOU ALL. YES GOD IS GOOD....AMEN :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 17 2010, 10:34 PM~16322362
> *GOD BLESS YOU ALL. YES GOD IS GOOD....AMEN :biggrin:
> *


AMEN brother! :h5:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 17 2010, 12:43 AM~16314709
> *Putting your hands together(prayer) does not give you the ability to speak to the creator of the universe. Prayer cant save anyone.
> You dont need to have faith in things that are real.
> *


one doesnt have to put his hands together to be in prayer. thats like saying your speaking cause your mouth is open. a true christian knows prayer is speaking directly to our creator(GOD) not in the sense that catholicism has made it out to be where you have to be kneeling hands together head bowed. I can be sitting in my car and speak to God as a i would to any other passenger in my car. I also did say that prayer doesnt always save anyone. Gods will is Gods will, regardless of ones prayer. It's like man's free will. Just because the law forbids people from messing with there hydraulics while on the road do people do what is asked of them? Dang im sure im not the only one but if God answered everyones prayers, im sure most of us would be millionaires :biggrin: 

And if you dont need to have faith in things that are real, im guessing you dont go to the doctor when your sick because that would mean you have faith in someone real to heal you or you wouldnt be there to see him. Or are you just assuming that, ah heck maybe he'll guess whats wrong with me and maybe give me something that will maybe help me get better. :dunno: 

Let me tell you a story....a little boy in grade school is having a glorious day praising the Lord, and telling his friends of Gods love. His teacher over hears him and tells him,"Why do you believe in God if he doesn't exist?" The boy replies,"because my parents told me he does." The teacher replies ok I want you to walk around and come back to me when you find some physical proof that God exists. Because if you can't see him, you can't feel him, you can't hear him how do you know he exists?" The little boy is caught off guard and begins to wander around the school yard sad looking for something to show the teacher proof that God exists. The little boy sees all the wonders of Gods creations around him, but knows the teacher will have some sort of explination for everythings origin or creation. As the boy is walking, thinking, scratching his head, he comes up with something and frantically runs back to the teacher. The boy looks the teacher in the eyes. "Teacher" he says. "Do you have a brain?" "Of course" replys the teacher. The little boy says, "Well as i was thinking, and scratching my head. I realized you can't feel, see or touch your brain, so how do you know it's there?" The teacher was at loss for words.... :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 17 2010, 09:19 PM~16321356
> *There is no power in prayer, it's make believe. Anything you accomplished was all you. Dont waste you life on prayer, get out there and make it happen.
> *


Do you believe in the Devil? Do you believe in Hell? Or are you an athiest, or scientologist? You being in a topic like this does only make everyone elses faith and beliefs stronger rather than shake them because you only make it clear that the Devil is speaking through you to undermind God and everyones faith in him. But like the brother said, all we can do is pray for you the one that presecutes God. Our Saul in this topics message board, and just maybe some day God will reveal himself to you and help you change your ways. :angel:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 17 2010, 10:25 PM~16322276
> *I appreciate the comments & I am glad that your son is nice & strong :biggrin:
> Question....
> 
> Does destiny exist?
> 
> PS ( i would appreciate if a biblical text could be incorporated in the answer)  :happysad:
> *


Well for my destiny does not exist, only Gods plans for ones life. God has plans which he has set forth for each and every of his creations. It is up to everyone to surrender themselves to him and find their path which will help lead them towards His plans. God knew us before we had a beginning and he already knows our end, but he has given us the free will to choose the path we will take to get to that ending.

Destiny:
1 : something to which a person or thing is destined : fortune <wants to control his own destiny>
2 : a predetermined course of events often held to be an irresistible power or agency <fate>

Isaiah 65:11-12
11.But you are those who forsake the LORD, who forget My holy mountain, who prepare a table for *Fortune*, and who furnish the drink offering to *Fate*.12.Therefore I will number you to the sword; and you will all bow down to the slaughter; because I called and you did not answer; when I spoke, you did not hear and did evil before My eyes, and chose that in which I did not delight. 

Believing in luck, destiny, fate and fortune is disregarding God. Believing in destiny is like not believing in God, because if you believe you already have a predetermined course to your life, then were does Gods plans for one fit in? God tries to speak to each and everyone one of us to lead us towards our paths, but while trying to find your destiny or fate, you fall of course, grow deaf to Gods words and become engulfed in selfishness and thinking of which direction your life will be heading instead of where God wants it to head. IDK if this made sense, but it made sense to me :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

I am blessed everytime I open this topic. When I started it I thought it would be in the back pages and it was for a while but God through His Grace has brought His people together to give Him glory for all to see!

"My beloved Brothers be ye steadfast, unmovable always abounding in the work of the Lord, for your work in the Lord is not in vein". 1 Cor 15:58


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by tko_818+Jan 17 2010, 09:31 PM~16321550-->
> 
> 
> 
> bro, its all good that you dont have your beliefs and everything, there is nothing wrong with not worshipping anything, your life is your life and you are entitled to your beliefs.. but trying to convince any man that their religion is wrong is the ultimate wrong! thats territory no man should go into
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religious people are dangerous people. I only hope to help people that can be saved, understand the bible is not real.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 17 2010, 10:50 PM~16322543
> *Do you believe in the Devil? Do you believe in Hell? Or are you an athiest, or scientologist? You being in a topic like this does only make everyone elses faith and beliefs stronger rather than shake them because you only make it clear that the Devil is speaking through you to undermind God and everyones faith in him. But like the brother said, all we can do is pray for you the one that presecutes God. Our Saul in this topics message board, and just maybe some day God will reveal himself to you and help you change your ways.  :angel:
> *


If somebody convinced you that devils and gods and hell is real, then I feel sorry for you. You guys are grown men now and it's time to put all that childish nonsense behind you. There is no boogeyman under your bed. No man in the sky watching you. No afterlife.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 17 2010, 10:43 PM~16322450
> *Let me tell you a story....a little boy in grade school is having a glorious day praising the Lord, and telling his friends of Gods love. His teacher over hears him and tells him,"Why do you believe in God if he doesn't exist?" The boy replies,"because my parents told me he does." The teacher replies ok I want you to walk around and come back to me when you find some physical proof that God exists. Because if you can't see him, you can't feel him, you can't hear him how do you know he exists?" The little boy is caught off guard and begins to wander around the school yard sad looking for something to show the teacher proof that God exists. The little boy sees all the wonders of Gods creations around him, but knows the teacher will have some sort of explination for everythings origin or creation. As the boy is walking, thinking, scratching his head, he comes up with something and frantically runs back to the teacher. The boy looks the teacher in the eyes. "Teacher" he says. "Do you have a brain?" "Of course" replys the teacher. The little boy says, "Well as i was thinking, and scratching my head. I realized you can't feel, see or touch your brain, so how do you know it's there?" The teacher was at loss for words....  :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


What a dumb story. I have seen my brain and it is touching my skull right now.


----------



## FORGIVEN

WHATS UP MY BROTHERS I HAVE TO SAY I HAD A BEAUTIFUL WEEKEND, GOD MY KIDS TOOK THEM TO CHUCKIE CHEESE AND SUNDAY WENT TO MY SISTERS HOUSE PRAISE GOD FOR LETTING ME SEE MY KIDS  THANK YOU ALL THAT BELIEVED I WOULD SEE MY KIDS IN JESUS NAME AMEN


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 18 2010, 10:53 AM~16326007
> *Religious people are dangerous people. I only hope to help people that can be saved, understand the bible is not real.
> If somebody convinced you that devils and gods and hell is real, then I feel sorry for you. You guys are grown men now and it's time to put all that childish nonsense behind you. There is no boogeyman under your bed. No man in the sky watching you. No afterlife.
> *


lord duez define or explain how the world was created and how a human body was form explain to me how the trees clean the air so you can have clean oxigent and also explain how the universe does not get out of orbit and last tell me how the 4 seasons every year are on time and in order i really want to read your explanation.


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 18 2010, 11:33 AM~16326380
> *WHATS UP MY BROTHERS I HAVE TO SAY I HAD A BEAUTIFUL WEEKEND, GOD MY KIDS TOOK THEM TO CHUCKIE CHEESE AND SUNDAY WENT TO MY SISTERS HOUSE PRAISE GOD FOR LETTING ME SEE MY KIDS  THANK YOU ALL THAT BELIEVED I WOULD SEE MY KIDS IN JESUS NAME AMEN
> *


Thats awesome homie, im glad u got your prayers answered. just another example on how the good Lord answers them :cheesy:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 18 2010, 11:33 AM~16326380
> *WHATS UP MY BROTHERS I HAVE TO SAY I HAD A BEAUTIFUL WEEKEND, GOD MY KIDS TOOK THEM TO CHUCKIE CHEESE AND SUNDAY WENT TO MY SISTERS HOUSE PRAISE GOD FOR LETTING ME SEE MY KIDS  THANK YOU ALL THAT BELIEVED I WOULD SEE MY KIDS IN JESUS NAME AMEN
> *


i'm happy for you bro thank the Lord for your kids.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 18 2010, 12:33 PM~16326380
> *WHATS UP MY BROTHERS I HAVE TO SAY I HAD A BEAUTIFUL WEEKEND, GOD MY KIDS TOOK THEM TO CHUCKIE CHEESE AND SUNDAY WENT TO MY SISTERS HOUSE PRAISE GOD FOR LETTING ME SEE MY KIDS  THANK YOU ALL THAT BELIEVED I WOULD SEE MY KIDS IN JESUS NAME AMEN
> *


That's definately a Blessing Bro!!! PRAISE THE LORD HOMIE!!!


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 18 2010, 10:56 AM~16326028
> *What a dumb story. I have seen my brain and it is touching my skull right now.
> *


wrong, you havent seen your brain. you may have seen images of it through a cat scan or mri, but you havent physically seen it, so how do you know you have a brain? Cause people told you? How is that different from believing in God. You'll never seen your brain but you are under the belief that its there. The only chance you have of physically seeing your brain is maybe near death with it hangin out of your head all up in your hands. When do you think we will meet our creator, at death, just like when you'll get to see your brain :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 18 2010, 10:53 AM~16326007
> *Religious people are dangerous people. I only hope to help people that can be saved, understand the bible is not real.
> If somebody convinced you that devils and gods and hell is real, then I feel sorry for you. You guys are grown men now and it's time to put all that childish nonsense behind you. There is no boogeyman under your bed. No man in the sky watching you. No afterlife.
> *


and for that somebody that convinced you that God and the devil are not real, then i feel sorry for you and the person that taught you that because if that person is no longer living you can be sure they are burning in hell. Whoever believes in the boogeyman is a child. There is not afterlife, only everlasting life through Christ, and eternal damnation through satan. :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 18 2010, 10:17 AM~16325696
> *I am blessed everytime I open this topic. When I started it I thought it would be in the back pages and it was for a while but God through His Grace has brought His people together to give Him glory for all to see!
> 
> "My beloved Brothers be ye steadfast, unmovable always abounding in the work of the Lord, for your work in the Lord is not in vein". 1 Cor 15:58
> *


Amen Big Al :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 18 2010, 07:12 PM~16331305
> *and for that somebody that convinced you that God and the devil are not real, then i feel sorry for you and the person that taught you that because if that person is no longer living you can be sure they are burning in hell.  Whoever believes in the boogeyman is a child. There is not afterlife, only everlasting life through Christ, and eternal damnation through satan. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 18 2010, 02:48 PM~16328255
> *lord duez define or explain how the world was created and how a human body was form explain to me how the trees clean the air so you can have clean oxigent and also explain how the universe does not get out of orbit and last tell me how the  4 seasons every year are on time and in order i really want to read your explanation.
> *


Stars fuse individual protons into helium and other heavier elements. The process continues until the star explodes, spreading heavy elements throughout the galaxy. The human body combines oxygen and carbon to produce energy. Plants use the light from the sun to separate the carbon from the oxygen. Anything staying in orbit is a balance of speed versus the gravitational pull of the object it's orbiting. Throw a rock and then throw it faster and watch how the earths gravity takes longer to pull it down, because the speed of gravity is constant. Throw it 16,500 mph in zero air and it will never hit the ground. :cheesy: The four seasons have to do with the amount of sun hitting the planet varying during the year because it leans 23.5 degrees. The earth seasons don't change because there is nothing in space to alter the speed of the planet. Our moon however is moving too fast and will eventually leave earths orbit.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 18 2010, 07:06 PM~16331215
> *wrong, you havent seen your brain. you may have seen images of it through a cat scan or mri, but you havent physically seen it, so how do you know you have a brain? Cause people told you? How is that different from believing in God. You'll never seen your brain but you are under the belief that its there. The only chance you have of physically seeing your brain is maybe near death with it hangin out of your head all up in your hands. When do you think we will meet our creator, at death, just like when you'll get to see your brain  :biggrin:
> *


Have you ever seen an image of god?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 18 2010, 10:28 PM~16334671
> *tStars fuse individual protons into helium and other heavier elements. The process continues until the star explodes, spreading heavy elements throughou the galaxy. The human body combines oxygen and carbon to produce energy. Plants use the light from the sun to separate the carbon from the oxygen. Anything staying in orbit is a balance of speed versus the gravitational pull of the object it's orbiting. Throw a rock and then throw it faster and watch how the earths gravity takes longer to pull it down, because the speed of gravity is constant. Throw it 16,500 mph in zero air and it will never hit the ground. :cheesy:  The four seasons have to do with the amount of sun hitting the planet varying during the year because it leans 23.5 degrees. The earth seasons don't change because there is nothing in space to alter the speed of the planet. Our moon however is moving too fast and will eventually leave earths orbit.
> *


JESUS i rather believe that God created the earth in 6 days it makes more scene to me, who do you think that created the oxigent and the carbon,do you really believe what you just wrote?i really feel sorry for you you are so blind nature an a human body is perfectly design and in order there has to be a designer.star explodes do you think explosions will design a flower with its perfume or the fruit trees etc.etc.explosions sound more like destruction think about it how can a simple sperm become a human is that part of the star explosion also you are crazy brother.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 18 2010, 10:28 PM~16334671
> *Stars fuse individual protons into helium and other heavier elements. The process continues until the star explodes, spreading heavy elements throughout the galaxy. The human body combines oxygen and carbon to produce energy. Plants use the light from the sun to separate the carbon from the oxygen. Anything staying in orbit is a balance of speed versus the gravitational pull of the object it's orbiting. Throw a rock and then throw it faster and watch how the earths gravity takes longer to pull it down, because the speed of gravity is constant. Throw it 16,500 mph in zero air and it will never hit the ground. :cheesy:  The four seasons have to do with the amount of sun hitting the planet varying during the year because it leans 23.5 degrees. The earth seasons don't change because there is nothing in space to alter the speed of the planet. Our moon however is moving too fast and will eventually leave earths orbit.
> *


i forgot to ask you who created the stars that explode?don't tell me more stars ha :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Jan 18 2010, 11:18 PM~16335318-->
> 
> 
> 
> JESUS i rather believe that God created the earth in 6 days it makes more scene to me, who do you think that created the oxigent and the carbon,do you really believe what you just wrote?i really feel sorry for you you are so blind nature an a human body is perfectly design and in order there has to be a designer.star explodes do you think explosions will design a flower with its perfume or the fruit trees etc.etc.explosions sound more like destruction think about it how can a simple sperm become a human is that part of the star explosion also you are crazy brother.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I dont mean to insult you, but read some books. :biggrin: Religious or not science is undeniable by all people.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Jan 18 2010, 11:20 PM~16335340
> *i forgot to ask you who created the stars that explode?don't tell me more stars ha :biggrin:
> *


Beginning and ends are an illusion. You have to see what is really happening. 
http://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabe...oBookEner1.html

Also look up the 4 states of matter. It will help you understand how even water changes state but never begins or ends.


----------



## jvasquez

Sup Homies?

Have a Blessed week and get ready for the season to start...season is changing...the Lord is coming soon....we gotta reach these homies on the street.

Keep reppin' Jesus on the blocks and at the shows.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 18 2010, 10:29 PM~16334688
> *Have you ever seen an image of god?
> *


yeah, the shroud of turin....even science has not been able to debunk that.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

Along with the millions of paintings and drawings made of him. Christ was God in flesh


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 18 2010, 11:31 PM~16335439
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I dont mean to insult you, but read some books.  :biggrin: Religious or not science is undeniable by all people.
> Beginning and ends are an illusion. You have to see what is really happening.
> http://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabe...oBookEner1.html
> 
> Also look up the 4 states of matter. It will help you understand how even water changes state but never begins or ends.
> *


and who gave those scientists the knowledge and brain to think all those theorys up? Because thats all they are theorys, not fact. If we all originated from one thing, then why is it we are all so different?


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

kind looks like and mri or cat scan :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 19 2010, 08:03 AM~16337149
> *and who gave those scientists the knowledge and brain to think all those theorys up? Because thats all they are theorys, not fact. If we all originated from one thing, then why is it we are all so different?
> *


So god gives knowledge of how the universe works? Maybe schools are just wasting their time then. Maybe more time should be spent praying to know how things work instead of testing it. They are not theorys either, digital cameras are based on nucleosynthesis. My digital camera works. You are made of water, carbon and the nitrogen you are breathing right now.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 19 2010, 07:58 AM~16337120
> *yeah, the shroud of turin....even science has not been able to debunk that.
> *


I had never heard of it. This is from wikipedia.

The Shroud of Turin has undergone numerous scientific tests, the most notable of which is radiocarbon dating, in an attempt to determine the relic's authenticity. Researchers carried out several batteries of tests in 1988[1] and concluded that the cloth was woven between 1260 and 1390 A.D , which appears compatible with the earliest record of the relic's existence (1353)


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 18 2010, 11:31 PM~16335439
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I dont mean to insult you, but read some books.  :biggrin: Religious or not science is undeniable by all people.
> Beginning and ends are an illusion. You have to see what is really happening.
> http://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabe...oBookEner1.html
> 
> Also look up the 4 states of matter. It will help you understand how even water changes state but never begins or ends.
> *


homie you are insulting your self by thinking all this is a fact :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:all this scince people are non believers they got nothing better to do than to come up with all this crazy stuff how would they know if this have no beginning or no end there no way to know that only speculations that's all they have.and to me the beauty of nature it self and the animal kingdom the ocean etc.etc is living proof that GOD sexists and that my brother is a fact QMLfMrjIdwI&


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 19 2010, 07:58 AM~16337120
> *yeah, the shroud of turin....even science has not been able to debunk that.
> *


Look how devious the church is, they would actually try to sabotage the test results before the test even took place. It's like they knew the outcome would determine it was fake and wanted to discount the test results so they could keep lying to christians.


The "Turin protocol of 1986"

A meeting with ecclesiastic authorities took place on September 29th, 1986 to determine which of the two protocols, the original proposed by S.Tu.R.P. or that put forth by the laboratories, would be executed. In the end, a compromise solution was reached with the so-called "Turin protocol"[23][24], which stated that:

* carbon-dating would be the only test performed[25];
* original and control samples, indistinguishable, would be provided (blind test);
* the test would be performed concurrently by seven[26] laboratories, under the joint supervision of the Pontifical Academy of Science, the archbishop of Turin, and the British Museum;
* both dating methods would be adopted[27][28];
* the sample offered to each laboratory would weight 28 mg, equivalent to 9 sq. cm. of cloth[29];
* The British Museum would manage the distribution of the samples;
* laboratories would not communicate with each other during the analysis, nor divulge the results of the tests to anyone but the three supervising authorities[30][31].

The protocol was, in fact, violated by the Vatican on at least four counts[32]:

* On April 27, 1987 a Vatican spokesperson announced to the newspaper La Stampa that the procedure would likely be performed by two or three laboratories at most;
* On October 10, cardinal Anastasio Ballestrero officially announced to the seven laboratories that only three of them, namely Oxford, Tucson and Zurich, would be provided samples taken by the same cloth zone. The British Museum would not provide each laboratory with three samples (one of which original);
* The sole supervising institution would end up being the British Museum, headed by Michael Tite;
* The proportional counter method would not be used because this would require gram quantities rather than milligram quantities [33] [34].

These choices were, as expected, heavily criticized[35].

Professor Harry Gove, director of Rochester's laboratory (one of the four not selected by the Vatican), argued in an open letter published in Nature[36] that discarding the blind-test method would expose the results - whatever they may be - to suspicion of unreliability.


----------



## jvasquez

Keep holding on...better days on the way Homies. GOD is Good! All the Time!


----------



## sdropnem

http://www.voe.org/index.php?option=com_wr...apper&Itemid=91


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 17 2010, 11:33 PM~16323035
> *Well for my destiny does not exist, only Gods plans for ones life. God has plans which he has set forth for each and every of his creations. It is up to everyone to surrender themselves to him and find their path which will help lead them towards His plans. God knew us before we had a beginning and he already knows our end, but he has given us the free will to choose the path we will take to get to that ending.
> 
> Destiny:
> 1 : something to which a person or thing is destined : fortune <wants to control his own destiny>
> 2 : a predetermined course of events often held to be an irresistible power or agency <fate>
> 
> Isaiah 65:11-12
> 11.But you are those who forsake the LORD, who forget My holy mountain, who prepare a table for Fortune, and who furnish the drink offering to Fate.12.Therefore I will number you to the sword; and you will all bow down to the slaughter; because I called and you did not answer; when I spoke, you did not hear and did evil before My eyes, and chose that in which I did not delight.
> 
> Believing in luck, destiny, fate and fortune is disregarding God. Believing in destiny is like not believing in God, because if you believe you already have a predetermined course to your life, then were does Gods plans for one fit in? God tries to speak to each and everyone one of us to lead us towards our paths, but while trying to find your destiny or fate, you fall of course, grow deaf to Gods words and become engulfed in selfishness and thinking of which direction your life will be heading instead of where God wants it to head. IDK if this made sense, but it made sense to me :biggrin:
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CADIMAN

Lord Duez,
Everyone, of course, has the right to believe or not to believe in whatever they want. I personally believe in GOD. It seems that you believe only in what you can actually see, touch, hear etc. And that makes sense. By what I've read in your posts, you seem to be a smart educated person. But tell me, does science offer eternal life? GOD does. So by only believing in science you are also accepting that when you die, that's it, you will just decompose along with your soul. (that's if science lets you believe you have one). When you accept JESUS as your LORD and SAVIOR, you are PROMISED eternal life. Now, doesn't that seem like a better deal than what only believing in science does? So why not give it a shot? You have nothing to lose, and eternal life to gain. Of course, no one can ever force you to it. Believing in GOD comes from the heart and soul. Hopefully one day you can experience it. It's awesome.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Jan 19 2010, 10:19 PM~16347042
> *Everyone, of course, has the right to believe or not to believe in whatever they want. I personally believe in GOD. It seems that you believe only in what you can actually see, touch, hear etc. And that makes sense. By what I've read in your posts, you seem to be a smart educated person. But tell me, does science offer eternal life? GOD does. So by only believing in science you are also accepting that when you die, that's it, you will just decompose along with your soul. (that's if science lets you believe you have one). When you accept JESUS as your LORD and SAVIOR, you are PROMISED eternal life. Now, doesn't that seem like a better deal than what only believing in science does? So why not give it a shot? You have nothing to lose, and eternal life to gain. Of course, no one can ever force you to it. Believing in GOD comes from the heart and soul. Hopefully one day you can experience it. It's awesome.
> *


according to duez he has no soul and obviously no spirit only oxygen and carbon so he probably has no feelings or emotions because those only come from your soul.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

Lord Duez, i was hoping you would take the time to look it up :biggrin: That shows me how badly you want to prove the inexistence of God. If you actually take the time to look into how things or God doesn't exist, why don't you try and use some of that energy to look into why he does exist??? So, because your mri was taken on a certain day, and the doctors show you it, does it necessarily mean its yours?


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 19 2010, 07:50 PM~16344758
> *thanks :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN+Jan 19 2010, 10:19 PM~16347042-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lord Duez,
> Everyone, of course, has the right to believe or not to believe in whatever they want. I personally believe in GOD. It seems that you believe only in what you can actually see, touch, hear etc. And that makes sense. By what I've read in your posts, you seem to be a smart educated person. But tell me, does science offer eternal life? GOD does. So by only believing in science you are also accepting that when you die, that's it, you will just decompose along with your soul. (that's if science lets you believe you have one). When you accept JESUS as your LORD and SAVIOR, you are PROMISED eternal life. Now, doesn't that seem like a better deal than what only believing in science does? So why not give it a shot? You have nothing to lose, and eternal life to gain. Of course, no one can ever force you to it. Believing in GOD comes from the heart and soul. Hopefully one day you can experience it. It's awesome.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The promise of eternal life only works because you are dead when you try to collect on it. I could promise you a bunch stuff after you die and there is no way for you to collect on it, because you are dead. Focusing on the way things actually work is the only way to prolong life. If we still relied on prayer rather than penicillin, we live a lot shorter lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 10:36 PM~16347322
> *according to duez he has no soul and obviously no spirit only oxygen and carbon so he probably has no feelings or emotions because those only come from your soul.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I dont a soul, nobody does.
> <!--QuoteBegin-A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 19 2010, 10:39 PM~16347367
> *Lord Duez, i was hoping you would take the time to look it up :biggrin: That shows me how badly you want to prove the inexistence of God. If you actually take the time to look into how things or God doesn't exist, why don't you try and use some of that energy to look into why he does exist??? So, because your mri was taken on a certain day, and the doctors show you it, does it necessarily mean its yours?
> *


I wish god did exist. The storys you guys tell each other are amazing. But pretending it does, wont make it true. 
I hope the image they showed me of my brain was mine because my medication is based on it. :0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 19 2010, 10:39 PM~16347367
> *Lord Duez, i was hoping you would take the time to look it up :biggrin: That shows me how badly you want to prove the inexistence of God. If you actually take the time to look into how things or God doesn't exist, why don't you try and use some of that energy to look into why he does exist??? So, because your mri was taken on a certain day, and the doctors show you it, does it necessarily mean its yours?
> *


I dont research ways to prove the nonexistence of god. The only books I read are about quantum mechanics. It's just what I am into and happens to contradict religious belief.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 20 2010, 12:35 PM~16351981
> *I dont research ways to prove the nonexistence of god. The only books I read are about quantum mechanics. It's just what I am into and happens to contradict religious belief.
> *


you have to read the bible start with the book of john.at least we have a hope that this is not it when we die,we have a hope that we have something way better waiting for us and that's good enough for me.you have no idea what is to be in the presence of God is a feeling that we can't describe thats y we believe in him because he is real.the bible says that to natural man this is craziness and you are a natural man cause the spirit of God is not in you that's why is hard for you to understand this things,but i got good news for you God still loves you whether you believe in him or not and if you keep coming back to this topic is for a reason God is working with you in a mysterious way one day you will come to him and ask him to come into your life and then you gonna come to this topic and tell us your testimony and that day we gonna praise God for you


----------



## STYLECC61

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 20 2010, 11:35 AM~16351981
> *I dont research ways to prove the nonexistence of god. The only books I read are about quantum mechanics. It's just what I am into and happens to contradict religious belief.
> *


You believe in air because someone tells you it exists even though you cant see it, touch it, smell it, or hear it. If we are wrong about our God and there is no life after death, than what have we lost? We would have only been help though hard times with a good mental state of mind because of our faith. But if you are wrong, and there is life after death, and heaven and hell does exist, than you have much more to lose by not believing in our God.


----------



## FORGIVEN

LORD I LIFT YOURE NAME ON HIGH


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Jan 20 2010, 04:36 PM~16354335
> *You believe in air because someone tells you it exists even though you cant see it, touch it, smell it, or hear it. If we are wrong about our God and there is no life after death, than what have we lost? We would have only been help though hard times with a good mental state of mind because of our faith. But if you are wrong, and there is life after death, and heaven and hell does exist, than you have much more to lose by not believing in our God.
> *


I've heard this argument before, but it makes no sense. What air can you not see, touch or smell. And sound itself it the movement of air, so air is the only thing you hear. If your wrong about god, you lose a lifetime of trying to make a difference because you think a god will take care of it for you.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 20 2010, 02:46 PM~16353072
> *you have to read the bible start with the book of john.at least we have a hope that this is not it when we die,we have a hope that we have something way better waiting for us and that's good enough for me.you have no idea  what is to be in the presence of God is a feeling that we can't describe thats y we believe in him because he is real.the bible says that to natural man this is craziness and you are a natural man cause the spirit of God is not in you that's why is hard  for you to understand this things,but i got good news for you God still loves you whether you believe in him or not and if you keep coming back to this topic is for a reason God is working with you in a mysterious way one day you will come to him and ask him to come into your life and then you gonna come to this topic and tell us your testimony and that day we gonna praise God for you
> *


Stop reading the bible. Read something else, anything else. All your information is coming from one book. The one book that every other book says is inaccurate.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 20 2010, 07:03 PM~16356339
> *Stop reading the bible. Read something else, anything else. All your information is coming from one book. The one book that every other book says is inaccurate.
> *


there is more than 30 books in one book i don't really waist my time reading a bunch of speculations you are living a very empty life and that is very sad.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 20 2010, 07:35 PM~16356735
> *there is more than 30 books in one book i don't really waist my time reading a bunch of speculations you are living a very empty life and that is very sad.
> *


Sad is an adult thinking childish fantasies are real. There's a reason that no other book about earths formation says anything about gods.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 20 2010, 08:02 PM~16357171
> *Sad is an adult thinking childish fantasies are real. There's a reason that no other book about earths formation says anything about gods.
> *


y don't you open up a topic about what ever it is that you believe in and let's see how many followers you have [note ] look at your money homie the most powerful country in the world with the best technology and the best scientist still trust in GOD like the american money says IN GOD WE TRUST end of discussion :0


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 20 2010, 07:43 PM~16356086
> *LORD I LIFT YOURE NAME ON HIGH
> *


AMEN Bro. I Thank GOD for opening my eyes and allow me to see the Light of the Truth. GOD is Good Homie!


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOD IS AWSOME :biggrin: been with out work for over 5 months but God always sends me a buyer at the right time for the stuff I am selling. like I was down to 20 dollars today and I prayed to God that he send me some one to purchase any of the items I have for sale and one hour later I got a text that they wanted to buy the trim I had for sale. we agreed on a price and the person just left and now God has replenished my savings. oh how I love you oh Lord God allmighty.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 20 2010, 09:13 PM~16358403
> *AMEN Bro. I Thank GOD for opening my eyes and allow me to see the Light of the Truth. GOD is Good Homie!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 20 2010, 10:27 PM~16358570
> *GOD IS AWSOME :biggrin:  been with out work for over 5 months but God always sends me a buyer at the right time for the stuff I am selling. like I was down to 20 dollars today and I prayed to God that he send me some one to purchase any of the items I have for sale and one hour later I got a text that they wanted to buy the trim I had for sale. we agreed on a price and the person just left and now God has replenished my savings. oh how I love you oh Lord God allmighty.
> *


HAHAHA!!! I love it Bro! This stuff right here is what just shows how GOOD GOD is. Praise The Lord Bro...some people write it off as chance, or say, "Aww that was gonna happen anyway." They can say that if they want, but it's good when you know the TRUTH.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 20 2010, 09:27 PM~16358570
> *GOD IS AWSOME :biggrin:  been with out work for over 5 months but God always sends me a buyer at the right time for the stuff I am selling. like I was down to 20 dollars today and I prayed to God that he send me some one to purchase any of the items I have for sale and one hour later I got a text that they wanted to buy the trim I had for sale. we agreed on a price and the person just left and now God has replenished my savings. oh how I love you oh Lord God allmighty.
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Jan 20 2010, 08:37 PM~16357845-->
> 
> 
> 
> y don't you open up a topic about what ever it is that you believe in and let's see how many followers you have [note ] look at your money homie the most powerful country in the world with the best technology and the best scientist still trust in GOD like the american money says IN GOD WE TRUST end of discussion :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what proves god exists?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Jan 20 2010, 09:27 PM~16358570
> *GOD IS AWSOME :biggrin:  been with out work for over 5 months but God always sends me a buyer at the right time for the stuff I am selling. like I was down to 20 dollars today and I prayed to God that he send me some one to purchase any of the items I have for sale and one hour later I got a text that they wanted to buy the trim I had for sale. we agreed on a price and the person just left and now God has replenished my savings. oh how I love you oh Lord God allmighty.
> *


I have 3 jobs and plenty of money, maybe your god likes me more.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 20 2010, 06:43 PM~16356086
> *LORD I LIFT YOURE NAME ON HIGH
> *


and i love to sing you praises!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 20 2010, 09:55 PM~16358911
> *Thats what proves god exists?
> I have 3 jobs and plenty of money, maybe your god likes me more.
> *


money can also be a blessing from the devil in your case  when you brag about it. Some people say money is the root of all evil, but its not the money thats evil, its the greed and envy that derive from people that is evil. Also, how much does God like you if you have to have 3 jobs to have plenty of money, especially if 3 jobs is not a necessity and it keeps you away from your children, if you have any? Money and work can be a blessing from God, when you work to live not live to work


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 20 2010, 10:55 PM~16358911
> *Thats what proves god exists?
> I have 3 jobs and plenty of money, maybe your god likes me more.
> *


Money is not going to get me into heaven. God does not hate anyone nor does he like one person more then the other. he loves his prodical (sp) sons just as much as his followers God Bless


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 20 2010, 11:10 PM~16359095
> *money can also be a blessing from the devil in your case  when you brag about it. Some people say money is the root of all evil, but its not the money thats evil, its the greed and envy that derive from people that is evil. Also, how much does God like you if you have to have 3 jobs to have plenty of money, especially if 3 jobs is not a necessity and it keeps you away from your children, if you have any? Money and work can be a blessing from God, when you work to live not live to work
> *


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 20 2010, 09:27 PM~16358570
> *GOD IS AWSOME :biggrin:  been with out work for over 5 months but God always sends me a buyer at the right time for the stuff I am selling. like I was down to 20 dollars today and I prayed to God that he send me some one to purchase any of the items I have for sale and one hour later I got a text that they wanted to buy the trim I had for sale. we agreed on a price and the person just left and now God has replenished my savings. oh how I love you oh Lord God allmighty.
> *


Amen brother, the same thing happens with my family as well. When money gets a little tight God has blessed us with money coming in from somewhere everytime. When we least expect it we've gotten checks in the mail when we've needed money the most. God provides....without me or my wife having to work 3 jobs, and life is good all glory to God :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE+Jan 20 2010, 10:10 PM~16359095-->
> 
> 
> 
> money can also be a blessing from the devil in your case  when you brag about it. Some people say money is the root of all evil, but its not the money thats evil, its the greed and envy that derive from people that is evil. Also, how much does God like you if you have to have 3 jobs to have plenty of money, especially if 3 jobs is not a necessity and it keeps you away from your children, if you have any? Money and work can be a blessing from God, when you work to live not live to work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not bragging, he stated his poor financial situation and then, thanked god for it. Two of my jobs are from home and one I do during the day because I enjoy it. All without help from a god.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Jan 20 2010, 10:15 PM~16359165
> *Money is not going to get me into heaven. God does not hate anyone nor does he like one person more then the other. he loves his prodical (sp) sons just as much as his followers God Bless
> *


God is fictional.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 21 2010, 12:17 AM~16360446
> *Not bragging, he stated his poor financial situation and then, thanked god for it. Two of my jobs are from home and one I do during the day because I enjoy it. All without help from a god.
> 
> God is fictional.
> *


in the way u stated it, u were bragging, by saying maybe ur God likes me more  Regardless of the fact if your jobs are from home or not, its still time taken away from your family, and the family is as sacred as God. Yea you can have a lot of money to provide for the family, but in the end who is raising the kids, the t.v.? Then when theyre all grown up, you wonder were you went wrong if you provided them with everything they needed. (except God and love)


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 21 2010, 01:17 AM~16360446
> *Not bragging, he stated his poor financial situation and then, thanked god for it. Two of my jobs are from home and one I do during the day because I enjoy it. All without help from a god.
> 
> God is fictional.
> *


In your world he is. In mine is is Alive and strong :biggrin: and I LOVE HIM SO MUCH WORDS CAN'T EXPLAIN!! :worship: :worship: GOD


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE+Jan 20 2010, 11:03 PM~16359006-->
> 
> 
> 
> and i love to sing you praises!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SING IT BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Jan 20 2010, 10:13 PM~16358403
> *AMEN Bro. I Thank GOD for opening my eyes and allow me to see the Light of the Truth. GOD is Good Homie!
> *


PRAISE GOD BROTHER, IM GLAD TO READ THAT, IT MAKES ME HAPPY TO SEE OTHER CHRISTIAN BROTHERS ON HERE


----------



## FORGIVEN

THE LORD HEALS, CURES,SAVES AND IS THE MEDICINE TO SALVATION. AMEN


----------



## FloridaLowrider

I never thought there is something like this here.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 21 2010, 11:40 AM~16363079
> *SING IT BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> PRAISE GOD BROTHER, IM GLAD TO READ THAT, IT MAKES ME HAPPY TO SEE OTHER CHRISTIAN BROTHERS ON HERE
> *


Tambien Bro. I am all about THE LORD's business and my family bro. My car keeps me in the streets to share the word. I Love It!


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 21 2010, 01:17 AM~16360446
> *God is fictional.
> *


How long will you give me to show you otherwise


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 21 2010, 11:34 AM~16363682
> *How long will you give me to show you otherwise
> *


Im interested. Show away.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

CHECK OUT T.I.M.E THE NAME OF THE SONG IS.... WE NEED JESUS... CHECK HIM OUT ON YOUTUBE...


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jan 21 2010, 01:18 PM~16364171
> * CHECK OUT    T.I.M.E  THE NAME OF THE SONG IS.... WE NEED  JESUS... CHECK HIM OUT ON YOUTUBE...
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

droppin in
to show love god bless and stay ridin fellaz


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 21 2010, 01:35 PM~16364317
> *droppin in
> to show love god bless and stay ridin fellaz
> *


Gracias Homie...ridin out this weekend here in Dallas bro. What about you?


----------



## 65ragrider

ttt


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 20 2010, 11:27 PM~16358570
> *GOD IS AWSOME :biggrin:  been with out work for over 5 months but God always sends me a buyer at the right time for the stuff I am selling. like I was down to 20 dollars today and I prayed to God that he send me some one to purchase any of the items I have for sale and one hour later I got a text that they wanted to buy the trim I had for sale. we agreed on a price and the person just left and now God has replenished my savings. oh how I love you oh Lord God allmighty.
> *


GOD is good.. sometimes he gives us just enough to survive here on earth.. our real riches and treasures our in his kingdom waiting for us.. :cheesy:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

"Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. A man reaps what he sows. The one who sows to please his sinful nature, from that nature will reap destruction; the one who sows to please the Spirit will reap eternal life.""

— Galatians 6:7-8


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jan 21 2010, 02:30 PM~16365480
> *GOD is good.. sometimes he gives us just enough to survive here on earth.. our real riches and treasures our in his kingdom waiting for us.. :cheesy:
> *


A promise to a dead man.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 21 2010, 02:44 PM~16365650
> *A promise to a dead man.
> *


lord duez according to the bible you are already a dead man :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 21 2010, 05:36 PM~16367577
> *lord duez according to the bible you are already a dead man :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 21 2010, 05:36 PM~16367577
> *lord duez according to the bible you are already a dead man :0
> *


 :dunno: Nothing in that 1 book means anything to me. Show me that said anywhere else.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 21 2010, 06:59 PM~16368552
> *:dunno: Nothing in that 1 book means anything to me. Show me that said anywhere else.
> *


everything you say is dead and negative.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

:biggrin:


----------



## coby333

I'm blessed to learn something new each time I enter this forum, keep spreading that Gospel ya'll!!!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Jan 22 2010, 03:14 AM~16373538
> *I'm blessed to learn something new each time I enter this forum, keep spreading that Gospel ya'll!!!
> 
> --------------------
> 
> 1984 Cutlass Brougham
> 1982 Cutlass Brougham
> 1988 Monte Carlo SS
> 1986 El Camino
> 1980 Cadillac Coupe de ville
> 1965 Impala Super Sport
> 
> 
> Christian's Can Roll Too!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 21 2010, 08:59 PM~16368552
> *:dunno: Nothing in that 1 book means anything to me. Show me that said anywhere else.
> *


i think it does mean something to you.. you keep coming back in here to read the gospels that we post..sooner or later im sure you will ask the Lord for help... and whenever you do lets hope its not to late...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Jan 21 2010, 10:28 PM~16371483-->
> 
> 
> 
> everything you say is dead and negative.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything I say is true, not negative. The fantastic stories of eternal life and heaven are just stories. I wish they were true too, but they're not. I talk about what is real and true, not fantasy.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOE-KNEE_@Jan 22 2010, 07:45 AM~16374146
> *i think it does mean something to you.. you keep coming back in here to read the gospels that we post..sooner or later im sure you will ask the Lord for help... and whenever you do lets hope its not to late...
> *


Asking a god for help doesn't accomplish anything, because god isn't real. It's that kind of mentality that holds people back. You cant just close your eyes and ask for things, you have to do it yourself.
You guys keep coming in here, reading the knowledge I share with you, that's a good thing because every time you speak to me, you get smarter.


----------



## G2G_Al

Come on Lord Duez. Do you really think you are going to sway away a Spirit filled Christian?? Once you've been touched, you are never the same. It is not someone that compels us, it is the Spirit of the living God within us. You come in here with your no god foolishness trying to tell people who have had an experiance with the living God (not a church or person) that there is no God. That is like telling a herion addict that herion is not addicting. Once you have tasted the goodness of God you cannot deny His power. Some walk away but they will tell you that God is real, and that they are making a bad decion. So if you think you are making anyone in here continplate our relationship with God, you're not. It helps us know that our job is not done. There are still people like you that still don't belive and we need to be more about our Fathers business. That is why we do what we do!! I pray that God reaches you before it's too late.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 22 2010, 08:34 AM~16374446
> *Come on Lord Duez. Do you really think you are going to sway away a Spirit filled Christian??  Once you've been touched, you are never the same. It is not someone that compels us, it is the Spirit of the living God within us. You come in here with your no god foolishness trying to tell people who have had an experiance with the living God (not a church or person) that there is no God. That is like telling a herion addict that herion is not addicting. Once you have tasted the goodness of God you cannot deny His power. Some walk away but they will tell you that God is real, and that they are making a bad decion.  So if you think you are making anyone in here continplate our relationship with God, you're not. It helps us know that our job is not done. There are still people like you that still don't belive and we need to be more about our Fathers business. That is why we do what we do!!  I pray that God reaches you before it's too late.
> *


  I agree some people cant be saved from a life of pretending, others can. People around me all used to be religious, but what I say is undeniable. There is always a little doubt in the stories of the bible because they dont add up. Thats where the "just have faith" comes in. There is nothing that cant be explained when you actually question how it works. Questioning it, is called science. 
Knowing how the world actually works is better than believing in a book that was written before telescopes, microscopes, harnessed electricity. Your god will never reach me, I know too much about reality to believe in spirits.


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 08:56 AM~16374518
> * I agree some people cant be saved from a life of pretending, others can. People around me all used to be religious, but what I say is undeniable. There is always a little doubt in the stories of the bible because they dont add up. Thats where the "just have faith" comes in. There is nothing that cant be explained when you actually question how it works. Questioning it, is called science.
> Knowing how the world actually works is better than believing in a book that was written before telescopes, microscopes, harnessed electricity. Your god will never reach me, I know too much about reality to believe in spirits.
> *


IF WE UNDERSTOOD GOD'S REASONING AND ALL THAT HE IS AND DOES, HE WOULD NOT BE A GOD WORTHY OF PRAISE. AS CHRISTIAN ,WE ARE BLESSED TO KNOW WHAT GOD ALLOWS US TO KNOW, AND PRAISE BE TO GOD ALMIGHTY FOR BEING A FORGIVING, YET JUST GOD. EVERY KNEE WILL BOW AND EVERY TOUNGE WILL CONFESS.


----------



## Chaotic Lows




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 09:56 AM~16374518
> * I agree some people cant be saved from a life of pretending, others can. People around me all used to be religious, but what I say is undeniable. There is always a little doubt in the stories of the bible because they dont add up. Thats where the "just have faith" comes in. There is nothing that cant be explained when you actually question how it works. Questioning it, is called science.
> Knowing how the world actually works is better than believing in a book that was written before telescopes, microscopes, harnessed electricity. Your god will never reach me, I know too much about reality to believe in spirits.
> *


I'm gonna get in on this, because you talk alot but what proof are you talking about?

I mean the thoughts of science proving GOD does not exist seems feasibel, because sicentist always have to have reasons and theories and presedences of events.

But what real proof are you refering to.

I'll say this. In the beginning GOD created the heaven and the earth. Then a few verses later it says he created light and gave shape to the earth and began mankind as we know it. I believe there was a designed intelligent architecture of creation.

So what do you say?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 22 2010, 10:41 AM~16374859
> *
> *


Sup Yogi?


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 12:01 PM~16375044
> *Sup Yogi?
> *


sup brother :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 21 2010, 02:35 PM~16364316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the fact hes a convert from Islam


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 22 2010, 11:06 AM~16375080
> *sup brother  :biggrin:
> *


Aqui no mas, about to roll up my sleeves and get down on Chosen 86. Since I'm keeping her I am about to put in some serious work before Resurrection Day (Easter).

How's things up North Homie? That cold weather left yet? Can't do too much hoppin' in 20 degree weather Homie. :biggirn:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW+Jan 22 2010, 09:24 AM~16374727-->
> 
> 
> 
> IF WE UNDERSTOOD GOD'S REASONING AND ALL THAT HE IS AND DOES, HE WOULD NOT BE A GOD WORTHY OF PRAISE. AS CHRISTIAN ,WE ARE BLESSED TO KNOW WHAT GOD ALLOWS US TO KNOW, AND PRAISE BE TO GOD ALMIGHTY FOR BEING A FORGIVING, YET JUST GOD. EVERY KNEE WILL BOW AND EVERY TOUNGE WILL CONFESS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats just more excuses to make it convenient.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 10:00 AM~16375028
> *I'm gonna get in on this, because you talk alot but what proof are you talking about?
> 
> I mean the thoughts of science proving GOD does not exist seems feasibel, because sicentist always have to have reasons and theories and presedences of events.
> 
> But what real proof are you refering to.
> 
> I'll say this. In the beginning GOD created the heaven and the earth. Then a few verses later it says he created light and gave shape to the earth and began mankind as we know it. I believe there was a designed intelligent architecture of creation.
> 
> So what do you say?
> *


What is the heaven? The atmosphere? There's no heaven there, it's just a bunch of gas. The earth is the result of nucleosynthesis. The light on earth is from the process still occurring in space. The shape of the earth has to do with its mass not somebody shaping it. Everything big is spherical because it cant withstand gravity's pull.

Science doesn't set out to prove god doesn't exist, only to find out how things actually work. Religion has no intention to know how things actually work. Good luck basing medicine and technology on that.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 22 2010, 10:06 AM~16375083
> *I like the fact hes a convert from Islam
> *


So he believed in a different god before? How is that possible? If god created the earth and everything on it, how could there be another god?


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 12:09 PM~16375098
> *Aqui no mas, about to roll up my sleeves and get down on Chosen 86. Since I'm keeping her I am about to put in some serious work before Resurrection Day (Easter).
> 
> How's things up North Homie? That cold weather left yet? Can't do too much hoppin' in 20 degree weather Homie. :biggirn:
> *


things are ok up here the cold is still here im used to it now im originally from tx also (odessa) the rides been in storage since sept lol that was the lst show of the season and i got 2nd for best paint right now im looking into starting my own car club but finding a name is really hard especially since all the good ones are taken :uh:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 12:14 PM~16375143
> *So he believed in a different god before? How is that possible? If god created the earth and everything on it, how could there be another god?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:12 AM~16375126
> *Thats just more excuses to make it convenient.
> What is the heaven? The atmosphere? There's no heaven there, it's just a bunch of gas. The earth is the result of nucleosynthesis. The light on earth is from the process still occurring in space. The shape of the earth has to do with its mass not somebody shaping it. Everything big is spherical because it cant withstand gravity's pull.
> 
> Science doesn't set out to prove god doesn't exist, only to find out how things actually work. Religion has no intention to know how things actually work. Good luck basing medicine and technology on that.
> *


Ok, stop right there. This is what I'm saying. Answer the question.

WHAT DO YOU BELIEVE?

You are the one trying to falsify the existence of GOD by saying all this stuff about gases and nucleosynthesis. But what is that? Is that the process of creating life and imparting a spirit into a human being, is that what created a humen being to survive off of oxygen and coincidentally the same oxygen that is produced by plants and trees?

I'm saying elaborate on you theory instead of just saying it's scientific proof. I just hear a bunch of double talk that is set out to drag down us as believers so that we are confused. According to the bible the devil is the author of confusion. So if that's what you bring then we know who sent you.

Go ahead, I'm listening. I want to get this out of the way because you come here everyday trying to tear down something you disagree with. So for once and for all tell us what you believe.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 22 2010, 11:16 AM~16375170
> *:uh:
> *


Yogi, don't listen to this vato. He doesn't even know what he believes.


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 12:21 PM~16375227
> *Yogi, don't listen to this vato. He doesn't even know what he believes.
> *


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:14 AM~16375143
> *So he believed in a different god before? How is that possible? If god created the earth and everything on it, how could there be another god?
> *


Ask a Muslim, this is a CHRISTIAN Lowrider thread. We believe in the JESUS and The Holy Bible. We dont' study the Quoron. So you would have to ask them.

But it's good to see you consistent in posting questions but never provide answers to your Proof of existence.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 10:19 AM~16375211
> *Ok, stop right there. This is what I'm saying. Answer the question.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU BELIEVE?
> 
> You are the one trying to falsify the existence of GOD by saying all this stuff about gases and nucleosynthesis. But what is that? Is that the process of creating life and imparting a spirit into a human being, is that what created a humen being to survive off of oxygen and coincidentally the same oxygen that is produced by plants and trees?
> 
> I'm saying elaborate on you theory instead of just saying it's scientific proof. I just hear a bunch of double talk that is set out to drag down us as believers so that we are confused. According to the bible the devil is the author of confusion. So if that's what you bring then we know who sent you.
> 
> Go ahead, I'm listening. I want to get this out of the way because you come here everyday trying to tear down something you disagree with. So for once and for all tell us what you believe.
> *


Atoms are made of 3 parts, protons(positively charged), neutrons(no charge), and electrons(negative charged). Anybody who has ever held two magnets can feel the to positive charges push on each other. This is the same concept that keep nuclei from fusing on there own. Every atom has a gravitational pull, so when enough atoms get pulled together, the heat and the weight of the nuclei overcomes the repealing force of both positive charges and get close enough that nuclear strong force can fuse the to atoms into a larger nuclei. Do that for 30 billion years until the star gets big enough to absorb energy and kaboom a bunch of planets shooting in every direction.

My 7 year nephew understands this so I hope this clears up what nucleosynthesis is.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 10:21 AM~16375227
> *Yogi, don't listen to this vato. He doesn't even know what he believes.
> *


I dont have to "believe" in anything.



> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 10:26 AM~16375262
> *Ask a Muslim, this is a CHRISTIAN Lowrider thread. We believe in the JESUS and The Holy Bible. We dont' study the Quoron. So you would have to ask them.
> 
> But it's good to see you consistent in posting questions but never provide answers to your Proof of existence.
> *


There is no such thing as two truths. :uh:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:30 AM~16375299
> *Atoms are made of 3 parts, protons(positively charged), neutrons(no charge), and electrons(negative charged). Anybody who has ever held two magnets can feel the to positive charges push on each other. This is the same concept that keep nuclei from fusing on there own. Every atom has a gravitational pull, so when enough atoms get pulled together, the heat and the weight of the nuclei overcomes the repealing force of both positive charges and get close enough that nuclear strong force can fuse the to atoms into a larger nuclei. Do that for 30 billion years until the star gets big enough to absorb energy and kaboom a bunch of planets shooting in every direction.
> 
> My 7 year nephew understands this so I hope this clears up what nucleosynthesis is.
> *


Oh, I understsand. So where do human beings come in to play here? What does that prove about mankind and earth? I'm still listening


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:31 AM~16375314
> *I dont have to "believe" in anything.
> *


You believe in the facts of the scientists. So you have FAITH, because Faith is simply what you believe.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 10:19 AM~16375211
> *humen being to survive off of oxygen and coincidentally the same oxygen that is produced by plants and trees?
> *


Thats called natural selection, tall and animals who can climb live where food is high on the trees. Thats not gods plan, they're the only ones who can reach it,


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:31 AM~16375314
> *There is no such thing as two truths.  :uh:
> *


According to you there is no truth, only fact. Jesus said I am the way, the TRUTH and the life. But since you don't believe int JESUS you wouldn't know that.

I tell you what it takes more FAITH to believe the we exploded from a 3 billion year "Push" than it does to believe in JESUS andThe Holy Bible.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 10:32 AM~16375321
> *Oh, I understsand. So where do human beings come in to play here? What does that prove about mankind and earth? I'm still listening
> *


You are 1,6,7, and 8. You were not created by a god, you were created by a star.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 10:33 AM~16375328
> *You believe in the facts of the scientists. So you have FAITH, because Faith is simply what you believe.
> *


You dont have to have faith in fact. It doesn't become fact until all other possibilitys are eliminated.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:38 AM~16375365
> *You dont have to have faith in fact. It doesn't become fact until all other possibilitys are eliminated.
> *


So the possiblity that GOD exists is out of the equation?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:36 AM~16375351
> *You are 1,6,7, and 8. You were not created by a god, you were created by a star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ok, but the original information I was looking for from your "theory" is where did mankind originate from?Can you explain how a seed of a man can go in to a woman and create a new human?

These are parts of intelligent design duez, not a blast from the past.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 10:42 AM~16375387
> *Ok, but the original information I was looking for from your "theory" is where did mankind originate from?Can you explain how a seed of a man can go in to a woman and create a new human?
> 
> These are parts of intelligent design duez, not a blast from the past.
> *


It's not an intelligent design, it's the result of many failed designs. Some species dont even need a partner to reproduce. I dont know a lot about human dna so here. 

"Cell division is the process by which a parent cell divides into two or more daughter cells. Cell division is usually a small segment of a larger cell cycle. This type of cell division in eukaryotes is known as mitosis, and leaves the daughter cell capable of dividing again. The corresponding sort of cell division in prokaryotes is known as binary fission. In another type of cell division present only in eukaryotes, called meiosis, a cell is permanently transformed into a gamete and cannot divide again until fertilization. You start as one fertilized egg. Right before the parent cell splits it photocopies itself."


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:50 AM~16375472
> *It's not an intelligent design, it's the result of many failed designs. Some species dont even need a partner to reproduce. I dont know a lot about human dna so here.
> 
> "Cell division is the process by which a parent cell divides into two or more daughter cells. Cell division is usually a small segment of a larger cell cycle. This type of cell division in eukaryotes is known as mitosis, and leaves the daughter cell capable of dividing again. The corresponding sort of cell division in prokaryotes is known as binary fission. In another type of cell division present only in eukaryotes, called meiosis, a cell is permanently transformed into a gamete and cannot divide again until fertilization. You start as one fertilized egg. Right before the parent cell splits it photocopies itself."
> *


Ok, but I'm not talking about other forms of reproductions. How is it that a man and a woman can create a child? And that child can have it's own pulse/heartbeat/breathe on it own/it takes food/digests it/nourishes it's body/and then gets rid of the things it does not need as waste?

Is that more confusion caused by the "Blast"?

What can be a "failed design" yet work for thousand of years? Human beings being here, based on scripture, for 6,000 years? What can accidentally cause that?

You still haven't answered the question dues.


----------



## Chaotic Lows

one thing i hate the most is arguing about religion its pointless in my opinion its diff if theyre asking you about your religion but i feel like no matter wat thyre gonna keep the same point of view if they arguing


----------



## Chaotic Lows

JUDGEMENT DAY IS SOON TO COME AND NOBODY WILL BE ABLE TO IGNORE THE TRUTH


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 22 2010, 12:00 PM~16375541
> *one thing i hate the most is arguing about religion its pointless in my opinion  its diff if theyre asking you about your religion but i feel like no matter wat thyre gonna keep the same point of view if they arguing
> *


Yeah, I never got into this conversation with him personally, because I hate too. My thing is this vatos comes in here down talking on GOD and CHRISTIANITY just because he doesn't believe.

The purpose of this thread has been defiled with this GODlessness.

I am not argueing the Bible. I know what the Bible says about creation. I'm just asking him what he believes. He comes in here talking about how we are believing in JESUS like He's the tooth fairy or Santa Claus.

I hope he gets the picture that we could do without his FAITHLESS, GODLESS opinions.

I'm done. He won't even answer the questions? His theories are simply his theories. I assume we can agree to disagree.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 22 2010, 12:02 PM~16375576
> *JUDGEMENT DAY IS SOON TO COME AND NOBODY WILL BE ABLE TO IGNORE THE TRUTH
> *


You're right Yogi. The TRUTH is The Word of GOD.

Preach it Homie!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 10:56 AM~16375517
> *Ok, but I'm not talking about other forms of reproductions. How is it that a man and a woman can create a child? And that child can have it's own pulse/heartbeat/breathe on it own/it takes food/digests it/nourishes it's body/and then gets rid of the things it does not need as waste? Roaches do the same thing.
> 
> Is that more confusion caused by the "Blast"? What blast?
> 
> What can be a "failed design" yet work for thousand of years? Human beings being here, based on scripture, for 6,000 years? What can accidentally cause that?
> 
> You still haven't answered the question dues.
> *


Humans are not a failed design, the many lifeforms on earth that are no longer here are. Humans have been here a lot longer than 6000 years.


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 01:06 PM~16375604
> *Yeah, I never got into this conversation with him personally, because I hate too. My thing is this vatos comes in here down talking on GOD and CHRISTIANITY just because he doesn't believe.
> 
> The purpose of this thread has been defiled with this GODlessness.
> 
> I am not argueing the Bible. I know what the Bible says about creation. I'm just asking him what he believes. He comes in here talking about how we are believing in JESUS like He's the tooth fairy or Santa Claus.
> 
> I hope he gets the picture that we could do without his FAITHLESS, GODLESS opinions.
> 
> I'm done. He won't even answer the questions? His theories are simply his theories. I assume we can agree to disagree.
> *


 :thumbsup: I KNOW HES TALKIN ABOUT JESUS AS IF HE WAS SANTA CLAUS CLEARLY HE HAS MADE HIS CHOICE TO BELIEVE IN THE SCIENTIFIC THEORYS THATS ALL THEY ARE AND YOU CAN NOT CHANGE A MANS HEART


----------



## jvasquez

I apologize to all my brothers and sisters on this thread. I just led to deal with the enemy trying to bring discord and confusion to this thread. 

I hope I didn't cause anyone to stray from the real purpose of this thread, which is to edify their fellow brothers and sisters in the faith as they enjoy JESUS CHRIST and lowriding.

I pray that the failed attempts of dues and others like him can go on and be ignored going forward, since he has yet to provide anyone any real answers other that a KABOOM.

GOD BLESS YOU ALL and enjoy the upcoming lowrider season.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:12 AM~16375652
> *I apologize to all my brothers and sisters on this thread. I just led to deal with the enemy trying to bring discord and confusion to this thread.
> 
> I hope I didn't cause anyone to stray from the real purpose of this thread, which is to edify their fellow brothers and sisters in the faith as they enjoy JESUS CHRIST and lowriding.
> 
> I pray that the failed attempts of dues and others like him can go on and be ignored going forward, since he has yet to provide anyone any real answers other that a KABOOM.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU ALL and enjoy the upcoming lowrider season.
> *


Dont be calling me the enemy. :angry: 

Sorry if you couldn't understand my answers, I hope at some point, somebody is able to explain it better to you.  

Kaboom=nova. Google it.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 22 2010, 11:10 AM~16375639
> *:thumbsup:  I KNOW HES TALKIN ABOUT JESUS AS IF HE WAS SANTA CLAUS CLEARLY HE HAS MADE HIS CHOICE TO BELIEVE IN THE SCIENTIFIC THEORYS THATS ALL THEY ARE AND YOU CAN NOT CHANGE A MANS HEART
> *


Santa=lives at north pole with reindeer, gives you what you need if you write him a letter. 
God=lives in the sky with angels, gives you what you need if you close your eyes and ask for it.

:dunno:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 22 2010, 12:10 PM~16375639
> *:thumbsup:  I KNOW HES TALKIN ABOUT JESUS AS IF HE WAS SANTA CLAUS CLEARLY HE HAS MADE HIS CHOICE TO BELIEVE IN THE SCIENTIFIC THEORYS THATS ALL THEY ARE AND YOU CAN NOT CHANGE A MANS HEART
> *


Amen Bro, next time I'm up in MN I'll hit you up. My company's corporate office is up there so I go once in a while for training or corp meetings.

GOD Bless You Bro. Hate you had to see me talk to this cat about that. I don't like it, but sometimes it's necessary.

No one can deny the truth...but science can't answer everything...that's why they have UNKNOWN CURES and MIRACLE HEALINGS.

JESUS is LORD of LORDS and KING of KINGS. The heart of a man willing to believe is all it takes to prove that He exists.

WHOOOO! This is GOOD Stuff.

PRAISE THE LORD HOMIES!!!

Time for some music...


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 12:15 PM~16375675
> *Dont be calling me the enemy. :angry:
> 
> Sorry if you couldn't understand my answers, I hope at some point, somebody is able to explain it better to you.
> 
> Kaboom=nova. Google it.
> *


God=Love. Experience it. :nicoderm:


----------



## jvasquez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and* 1 Anonymous Users*) :dunno:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:19 AM~16375729
> *God=Love. Experience it. :nicoderm:
> *


You the one getting angry. How can your god=love if teaching me something about it makes you angry and upset?

If you believed %100 in what you were saying, you would be happy to explain it to me.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:23 AM~16375769
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users) :dunno:
> *


Thats duez. He logs in anonymously.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 12:24 PM~16375776
> *You the one getting angry. How can your god=love if teaching me something about it makes you angry and upset?
> 
> If you believed %100 in what you were saying, you would be happy to explain it to me.
> *


Anger is not what I have bro...it's called concern for you as a non-believer. You can't teach someone who thinks they know everything. 

My prayer for you:

GOD I thank You for sending labourers across the path of duez as he lives this life. I thank you for your grace and mercy that saved me and can save him as well...In Jesus Name. AMEN!

I got no beef with you. I only wish the best for you and your family. GOD Bless You dues.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 10:30 AM~16375299
> *Atoms are made of 3 parts, protons(positively charged), neutrons(no charge), and electrons(negative charged). Anybody who has ever held two magnets can feel the to positive charges push on each other. This is the same concept that keep nuclei from fusing on there own. Every atom has a gravitational pull, so when enough atoms get pulled together, the heat and the weight of the nuclei overcomes the repealing force of both positive charges and get close enough that nuclear strong force can fuse the to atoms into a larger nuclei. Do that for 30 billion years until the star gets big enough to absorb energy and kaboom a bunch of planets shooting in every direction.
> 
> My 7 year nephew understands this so I hope this clears up what nucleosynthesis is.
> *


dude you and who ever wrote this been smoking some good stuff if i was you i'll stop using drugs they damage your brain you are a very :loco: dude,so far i haven't seen nobody agree with you witch means that YOU ARE WRONG all the stuff that you say is dum you explain how everything is form and the names and bla bla answer me who created the atoms,protons,neutrons and electrons i'm sure they exist and they do their work the point is who design them to work like that and to form like that who?God did he meant for everything to work accordingly to his will.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 22 2010, 02:05 PM~16376695
> *dude you and who ever wrote this been smoking some good stuff if i was you i'll stop using drugs they damage your brain you are a very  :loco: dude,so far i haven't seen nobody agree with you witch means that YOU ARE WRONG all the stuff that you say is dum  you  explain how everything is form and the names and bla bla answer me who created the atoms,protons,neutrons and electrons i'm sure they exist and they do their work the point is who design them to work like that and to form like that who?God did he meant for everything to work accordingly to his will.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 22 2010, 01:02 PM~16375576
> *JUDGEMENT DAY IS SOON TO COME AND NOBODY WILL BE ABLE TO IGNORE THE TRUTH
> *


amen to that..


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:25 AM~16375784
> *Thats duez. He logs in anonymously.
> *



it seems to me that you want to believe BUT DONT. I know with whatever I say it wont change your mind on how you view life. Anyways, your points of view have only encouraged me to keep on learning more about with what the Bible says and have been getting closer to GOD (in my belief because *I* have faith) 

Hebrews 11:1

"Now faith is assurance of things hoped for, a conviction of things not seen."

<American Standard Version>


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 22 2010, 01:05 PM~16376695
> *dude you and who ever wrote this been smoking some good stuff if i was you i'll stop using drugs they damage your brain you are a very  :loco: dude,so far i haven't seen nobody agree with you witch means that YOU ARE WRONG all the stuff that you say is dum  you  explain how everything is form and the names and bla bla answer me who created the atoms,protons,neutrons and electrons i'm sure they exist and they do their work the point is who design them to work like that and to form like that who?God did he meant for everything to work accordingly to his will.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 22 2010, 04:31 PM~16378537
> *it seems to me that you want to believe BUT DONT. I know with whatever I say it wont change your mind on how you view life. Anyways, your points of view have only encouraged me to keep on learning more about with what the Bible says and have been getting closer to GOD (in my belief because I have faith)
> 
> Hebrews 11:1
> 
> "Now faith is assurance of things hoped for, a conviction of things not seen."
> 
> <American Standard Version>
> *


Why quote that book? If the bible was real, quote something from a book that agrees with it.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## jvasquez

20 But ye have an unction from the Holy One, and ye know all things. 

21 I have not written unto you because ye know not the truth, but because ye know it, and that no lie is of the truth. 

22 Who is a liar but he that denieth that Jesus is the Christ? He is antichrist, that denieth the Father and the Son. 

23 Whosoever denieth the Son, the same hath not the Father: he that acknowledgeth the Son hath the Father also. 

1 John 1:20-23

:wow:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 04:48 PM~16378696
> *Why quote that book? If the bible was real, quote something from a book that agrees with it.
> *


Do not give dogs what is sacred; do not throw your pearls to pigs. If you do, they may trample them under their feet, and then turn and tear you to pieces.
Matthew 7:5-7


----------



## 65ragrider

what do you think about this real story jesus told. 



The Rich Man and Lazarus
19"There was a rich man who was dressed in purple and fine linen and lived in luxury every day. 20At his gate was laid a beggar named Lazarus, covered with sores 21and longing to eat what fell from the rich man's table. Even the dogs came and licked his sores.

22"The time came when the beggar died and the angels carried him to Abraham's side. The rich man also died and was buried. 23In hell,[c] where he was in torment, he looked up and saw Abraham far away, with Lazarus by his side. 24So he called to him, 'Father Abraham, have pity on me and send Lazarus to dip the tip of his finger in water and cool my tongue, because I am in agony in this fire.'

25"But Abraham replied, 'Son, remember that in your lifetime you received your good things, while Lazarus received bad things, but now he is comforted here and you are in agony. 26And besides all this, between us and you a great chasm has been fixed, so that those who want to go from here to you cannot, nor can anyone cross over from there to us.'

27"He answered, 'Then I beg you, father, send Lazarus to my father's house, 28for I have five brothers. Let him warn them, so that they will not also come to this place of torment.'

29"Abraham replied, 'They have Moses and the Prophets; let them listen to them.'

30" 'No, father Abraham,' he said, 'but if someone from the dead goes to them, they will repent.'

31"He said to him, 'If they do not listen to Moses and the Prophets, they will not be convinced even if someone rises from the dead.' "


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Imyonumba1

Hey I have been a member for a month....but i cant get into off topic. Could anyone please explain?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Imyonumba1_@Jan 22 2010, 10:28 PM~16381534
> *Hey I have been a member for a month....but i cant get into off topic. Could anyone please explain?
> *



Looks to me like you figured it out.


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 22 2010, 01:18 PM~16375713
> *Amen Bro, next time I'm up in MN I'll hit you up. My company's corporate office is up there so I go once in a while for training or corp meetings.
> 
> GOD Bless You Bro. Hate you had to see me talk to this cat about that. I don't like it, but sometimes it's necessary.
> 
> No one can deny the truth...but science can't answer everything...that's why they have UNKNOWN CURES and MIRACLE HEALINGS.
> 
> JESUS is LORD of LORDS and KING of KINGS. The heart of a man willing to believe is all it takes to prove that He exists.
> 
> WHOOOO! This is GOOD Stuff.
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD HOMIES!!!
> 
> Time for some music...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



For sure bro let me know when you getting in town


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

lol, i thought i was the only one that noticed that Lord Duez, doesn't really have any straight forward answers. He comes back with excerpts from books or things he googles. Instead of sounding intelligent like he knows what he's talking about he ends up coming across like someone that really doesnt know anything at all. He actually thinks he was created from a star :roflmao: who created the stars??? i mean, even scientist call the creation of a star "the birth of a star". If stars are balls of gas mainly hydrogen and helium, who created the gases?

googled: :biggrin: 
During the *Big Bang* hydrogen was created as the first element, after that helium came into being. All other elements (still) are created inside the nucleus of the stars (from hydrogen and helium), by means of nuclear fusion reactions. These elements are released when the stars explode at the end of their life cycle.

If everything originated from the *Big Bang* ,who made the big bang happen? was it something that just for no apparent reason happened and we were all mistakes of a accidental explosion? Answer that with scientific proof Duez :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 22 2010, 11:52 PM~16382813
> *lol, i thought i was the only one that noticed that Lord Duez, doesn't really have any straight forward answers. He comes back with excerpts from books or things he googles. Instead of sounding intelligent like he knows what he's talking about he ends up coming across like someone that really doesnt know anything at all. He actually thinks he was created from a star :roflmao: who created the stars??? i mean, even scientist call the creation of a star "the birth of a star". If stars are balls of gas mainly hydrogen and helium, who created the gases?
> 
> googled:  :biggrin:
> During the Big Bang hydrogen was created as the first element, after that helium came into being. All other elements (still) are created inside the nucleus of the stars (from hydrogen and helium), by means of nuclear fusion reactions. These elements are released when the stars explode at the end of their life cycle.
> 
> If everything originated from the Big Bang ,who made the big bang happen? was it something that just for no apparent reason happened and we were all mistakes of a accidental explosion? Answer that with scientific proof Duez  :biggrin:
> *


he's gonna come back with the same lame answers just going around the bush like saying man is made of bones-flesh-water etc.etc but who created man something like that. :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

The response from Duez is redundant, I have no longer commented on his comments. Science has still not found the "GOD particle" that started duezs' evolution theory. Google that, also I am a biology major.


----------



## CADDY CREW

BROTHERS, ITS TIME AND HAS BEEN TIME TO PUT ON THE TRUE ARMOR OF GOD, WE'RE ON THE BATTLE FEILD, LETS CLAIM VICTORY IN THE NAME JESUS. LETS REBUKE THE ENEMY, AND STAY GROUNDED ON THE WORD. LETS PRAISE HIS NAME AND GIVE THANKS. JESUS IS COMING BACK. AND WE WILL BE GOING HOME.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Jan 23 2010, 05:01 AM~16384036
> *BROTHERS, ITS TIME AND HAS BEEN TIME TO PUT ON THE TRUE ARMOR OF GOD, WE'RE ON THE BATTLE FEILD, LETS CLAIM VICTORY IN THE NAME JESUS. LETS REBUKE THE ENEMY, AND STAY GROUNDED ON THE WORD. LETS PRAISE HIS NAME AND GIVE THANKS. JESUS IS COMING BACK. AND WE WILL BE GOING HOME.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW+Jan 23 2010, 05:01 AM~16384036-->
> 
> 
> 
> BROTHERS, ITS TIME AND HAS BEEN TIME TO PUT ON THE TRUE ARMOR OF GOD, WE'RE ON THE BATTLE FEILD, LETS CLAIM VICTORY IN THE NAME JESUS. LETS REBUKE THE ENEMY, AND STAY GROUNDED ON THE WORD. LETS PRAISE HIS NAME AND GIVE THANKS. JESUS IS COMING BACK. AND WE WILL BE GOING HOME.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :loco:
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Jan 23 2010, 10:43 AM~16385243
> * :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


I think it's a joke too.


----------



## FORGIVEN

TO THE TOP FOR MY LORD AND SAVIOR</span>


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 23 2010, 10:55 AM~16385327
> *:loco:
> 
> I think it's a joke too.
> *


i guess questions he has no answer to he just wont answer. especially if he cant find a answer after googling it. google is his bible :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 23 2010, 12:27 PM~16385895
> *TO THE TOP FOR MY LORD AND SAVIOR</span>
> *


TO THE VERY TOP FOR OUR LORD JESUS. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE+Jan 23 2010, 04:01 PM~16387407-->
> 
> 
> 
> i guess questions he has no answer to he just wont answer. especially if he cant find a answer after googling it. google is his bible  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry vato I missed the question.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 22 2010, 11:52 PM~16382813
> *lol, i thought i was the only one that noticed that Lord Duez, doesn't really have any straight forward answers. He comes back with excerpts from books or things he googles. Instead of sounding intelligent like he knows what he's talking about he ends up coming across like someone that really doesnt know anything at all. He actually thinks he was created from a star :roflmao: who created the stars??? i mean, even scientist call the creation of a star "the birth of a star". If stars are balls of gas mainly hydrogen and helium, who created the gases?
> 
> googled:  :biggrin:
> During the Big Bang hydrogen was created as the first element, after that helium came into being. All other elements (still) are created inside the nucleus of the stars (from hydrogen and helium), by means of nuclear fusion reactions. These elements are released when the stars explode at the end of their life cycle.
> 
> If everything originated from the Big Bang ,who made the big bang happen? was it something that just for no apparent reason happened and we were all mistakes of a accidental explosion? Answer that with scientific proof Duez  :biggrin:
> *


Nobody created anything ever. It never happened. Like I've said before, the big bang is your theory. It's a religious theory conceived by a priest. I dont think it ever happened, but super novas do occur. If the big bang did occur, it wasn't the only one or the first time it happened.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 23 2010, 08:18 PM~16389320
> *Sorry vato I missed the question.
> Nobody created anything ever. It never happened. Like I've said before, the big bang is your theory. It's a religious theory conceived by a priest. I dont think it ever happened, but super novas do occur. If the big bang did occur, it wasn't the only one or the first time it happened.
> *


ok mr.big bang


----------



## Duez

I think this is the 10th time I've posted this in here. No beginning, no creation.

Main article: First law of thermodynamics

Energy can neither be created nor destroyed. It can only change forms.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 23 2010, 08:18 PM~16389320
> *Sorry vato I missed the question.
> Nobody created anything ever. It never happened. Like I've said before, the big bang is your theory. It's a religious theory conceived by a priest. I dont think it ever happened, but super novas do occur. If the big bang did occur, it wasn't the only one or the first time it happened.
> *


lol, not my theory. catholicism is on its own playin field, thats why it is where it is in society. soo according to your theory then, not the big bang, but we all came from a super nova?


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 23 2010, 08:23 PM~16389357
> *I think this is the 10th time I've posted this in here. No beginning, no creation.
> 
> Main article: First law of thermodynamics
> 
> Energy can neither be created nor destroyed. It can only change forms.
> *


everything has a beginning and must be created, if there was no beginning then that means all this was just at one time "nothing" then a super nova that never had a beginning or creation happened, then everything was formed from there? is that the theory? ...... damn, seems much easier to me to believe God created everything rather than having to explain the origin of every living matter. thats just me though :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

if scientists can come up with all these intelluctual theories... how come they come up with something as simple as.....there was no beginning or no creation?? I'd think they could come up with something smarter or more creative. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE+Jan 23 2010, 08:53 PM~16389668-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol, not my theory. catholicism is on its own playin field, thats why it is where it is in society. soo according to your theory then, not the big bang, but we all came from a super nova?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 23 2010, 08:57 PM~16389709
> *everything has a beginning and must be created, if there was no beginning then that means all this was just at one time "nothing" then a super nova that never had a beginning or creation happened, then everything was formed from there? is that the theory? ...... damn, seems much easier to me to believe God created everything rather than having to explain the origin of every living matter. thats just me though  :biggrin:
> *


Now your getting it. Except the beginning and having to be created. Matter being created is never observed anywhere.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 23 2010, 09:00 PM~16389730
> *if scientists can come up with all these intelluctual theories... how come they come up with something as simple as.....there was no beginning or no creation?? I'd think they could come up with something smarter or more creative.  :biggrin:
> *


It not made up, it's observed. You can't change it to be more smarter.


----------



## 65ragrider

The history of thermodynamics as a scientific discipline generally begins with Otto von Guericke who, in 1650, built and designed the world's first vacuum pump and demonstrated a vacuum using his Magdeburg hemispheres. Guericke was driven to make a vacuum in order to disprove Aristotle's long-held supposition that 'nature abhors a vacuum'. Shortly after Guericke, the Irish physicist and chemist Robert Boyle had learned of Guericke's designs and, in 1656, in coordination with English scientist Robert Hooke, built an air pump.[10] Using this pump, Boyle and Hooke noticed a correlation between pressure, temperature, and volume. In time, Boyle's Law was formulated, which states that pressure and volume are inversely proportional. Then, in 1679, based on these concepts, an associate of Boyle's named Denis Papin built a bone digester, which was a closed vessel with a tightly fitting lid that confined steam until a high pressure was generated.

U BELIEVE MORE A VACUUM INVENTOR THAN THE BIBLE ESTAS LOCO.


----------



## Chaotic Lows

Reading thru this topic has inspired me to rebuild my relationship with the lord and for that I would like to thank you guys I now feel his spirit in my life and it feels great!! Once again thank you so much :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 23 2010, 10:00 PM~16390256
> *Reading thru this topic has inspired me to rebuild my relationship with the lord and for that I would like to thank you guys I now feel his spirit in my life and it feels great!! Once again thank you so much :thumbsup:
> *


i feel the same way brother nothing better than having Jesus in our life,i feel sorry for those who put their faith in stars with no beginning and no end :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 23 2010, 11:00 PM~16390256
> *Reading thru this topic has inspired me to rebuild my relationship with the lord and for that I would like to thank you guys I now feel his spirit in my life and it feels great!! Once again thank you so much :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:
*
Good to hear Homie. Looking forward to hear about the good things He does in your life as you grow closer to Him.

GOD Bless You and You Familia.*


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Jan 24 2010, 12:14 AM~16390403-->
> 
> 
> 
> i feel the same way brother nothing better than having Jesus in our life,i feel sorry for those who put their faith in stars with no beginning and no end :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Jan 24 2010, 12:16 AM~16390423
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Good to hear Homie. Looking forward to hear about the good things He does in your life as you grow closer to Him.
> 
> GOD Bless You and You Familia.
> *


Thanks guys!!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 23 2010, 09:02 PM~16389753
> *Yes!! :cheesy:
> Now your getting it. Except the beginning and having to be created. Matter being created is never observed anywhere.
> *


The Eternality of Matter (Energy). Atheists often misstate the scientific First Law of Thermodynamics. It should not be rendered: "Energy can be neither created nor destroyed." Science as science should not be engaged in "can" or "cannot" statements. Operation science deals with what "is" or "is not", based on observation. And observation simply tells us, according to the first law, that "The amount of actual energy in the universe remains constant." That is, while the amount of usable energy is decreasing, the amount of actual energy is remaining constant in the universe. The first law says absolutely nothing about the origin or destruction of energy. It is merely an observation about the continuing presence of energy in the cosmos.

Unlike the second law of thermodynamics, which tells us the universe is running out of usable energy and, hence, must have had a beginning, the first law makes no statement whether energy is eternal. Therefore, it cannot be used to eliminate a Creator of the cosmos.

Do everything in the love of God. Let your light shine before them so that they will see Christ in you. Don't rebuke them harshly for their absurd belief that their is no God, instead rebuke them gently. Let them say why they believe what they believe first, then you witness to them by sharing the truth with them that God does exist, and that He is the maker of the entire universe.

Information from Dr. Norman Geisler author of Baker Encyclopedia of Christian Apologetics.


----------



## loco's79

I don't understand how some people beleive in evolution.It makes no sense. How can something so complex as earth and human life have just happened on it's own. And to think that scientists beleive that man evolved from monkeys. If that's the case why are monkeys born monkeys and they die monkeys? There is no such thing as evolution and everything has a creator.


----------



## loco's79

I guess since the earth was not created but instead evolved. I need to stop working on my 63 and just wait for it to evolve into a show car....Lol.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79

:angel:


----------



## loco's79

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 23 2010, 05:02 PM~16387414
> *TO THE VERY TOP FOR OUR LORD JESUS.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 65ragrider

It's not that a person can't find God, but that he won't. It has been rightly said that the “atheist” can't find God for the same reason a thief can't find a policeman. He knows that if he admits that there is a God, he is admitting that he is ultimately responsible to Him. This is not a pleasant thought for some.


----------



## loco's79

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 24 2010, 12:00 AM~16390975
> *It's not that a person can't find God, but that he won't. It has been rightly said that the “atheist” can't find God for the same reason a thief can't find a policeman. He knows that if he admits that there is a God, he is admitting that he is ultimately responsible to Him. This is not a pleasant thought for some.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 23 2010, 10:47 PM~16390781
> *I don't understand how some people beleive in evolution.It makes no sense. How can something so complex as earth and human life have just happened on it's own. And to think that scientists beleive that man evolved from monkeys. If that's the case why are monkeys born monkeys and they die monkeys? There is no such thing as evolution and everything has a creator.
> *


Yup, aids is what killed the dinosuars that were here 6000 years ago when earth was formed. H1N1 is probably what made them stop eating pork.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 23 2010, 10:50 PM~16390829
> *I guess since the earth was not created but instead evolved. I need to stop working on my 63 and just wait for it to evolve into a show car....Lol....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Living things evolve. Smart. Your 63 will combine with oxygen, unless of course you pray for god to stop rust.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 23 2010, 09:44 PM~16390101
> *The history of thermodynamics as a scientific discipline generally begins with Otto von Guericke who, in 1650, built and designed the world's first vacuum pump and demonstrated a vacuum using his Magdeburg hemispheres. Guericke was driven to make a vacuum in order to disprove Aristotle's long-held supposition that 'nature abhors a vacuum'. Shortly after Guericke, the Irish physicist and chemist Robert Boyle had learned of Guericke's designs and, in 1656, in coordination with English scientist Robert Hooke, built an air pump.[10] Using this pump, Boyle and Hooke noticed a correlation between pressure, temperature, and volume. In time, Boyle's Law was formulated, which states that pressure and volume are inversely proportional. Then, in 1679, based on these concepts, an associate of Boyle's named Denis Papin built a bone digester, which was a closed vessel with a tightly fitting lid that confined steam until a high pressure was generated.
> 
> U BELIEVE MORE A VACUUM INVENTOR THAN THE BIBLE ESTAS LOCO.
> *


Please tell me your not thinking of a vacuum cleaner like the one you use to clean carpets, when you read that. :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 24 2010, 01:00 AM~16390975
> *It's not that a person can't find God, but that he won't. It has been rightly said that the “atheist” can't find God for the same reason a thief can't find a policeman. He knows that if he admits that there is a God, he is admitting that he is ultimately responsible to Him. This is not a pleasant thought for some.
> *


This is very true and I used to think like this as well I knew there was a god but like you said I knew I was living la vida loca and me being held responsible for the sins I was doing frightened me


----------



## jvasquez

Sitting here thinkng about my little Brother. He is locked up...again. This time facing another 10 years. He's 30 years old. I remember the day he accepted CHRIST we were out hanging with family all night. This song came on as we drove home later that night. He broke down and started crying as we prayed together. He's tried and failed ove rthe past 8-9 years. He has family who love him, but he is still struggling to change for good.

I pray for him quite a bit and I ask that you all pray for him too. He has court this Monday and I'm looking forward to the opportunity that GOD would allow HIS perfect will be done in the life of my little brother. I appreciate all the encouragement over the past year and I will continue to pray for my brothers in CHRIST here on Layitlow.

GOD Bless you HOMIE.

(careful...this song has bad quality and gets loud a few times)


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 24 2010, 02:32 AM~16391666
> *Sitting here thinkng about my little Brother. He is locked up...again. This time facing another 10 years. He's 30 years old. I remember the day he accepted CHRIST we were out hanging with family all night. This song came on as we drove home later that night. He broke down and started crying as we prayed together. He's tried and failed ove rthe past 8-9 years. He has family who love him, but he is still struggling to change for good.
> 
> I pray for him quite a bit and I ask that you all pray for him too. He has court this Monday and I'm looking forward to the opportunity that GOD would allow HIS perfect will be done in the life of my little brother. I appreciate all the encouragement over the past year and I will continue to pray for my brothers in CHRIST here on Layitlow.
> 
> GOD Bless you HOMIE.
> 
> (careful...this song has bad quality and gets loud a few times)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry to hear about your little carnalito I know its a struggle everyday to change for good I will pray for him and I wish him the best :angel:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 23 2010, 11:56 PM~16391456
> *Please tell me your not thinking of a vacuum cleaner like the one you use to clean carpets, when you read that. :biggrin:
> *


i really don't think there was any carpets to clean back then.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 23 2010, 10:33 PM~16390624
> *The Eternality of Matter (Energy). Atheists often misstate the scientific First Law of Thermodynamics. It should not be rendered: "Energy can be neither created nor destroyed." Science as science should not be engaged in "can" or "cannot" statements. Operation science deals with what "is" or "is not", based on observation. And observation simply tells us, according to the first law, that "The amount of actual energy in the universe remains constant." That is, while the amount of usable energy is decreasing, the amount of actual energy is remaining constant in the universe. The first law says absolutely nothing about the origin or destruction of energy. It is merely an observation about the continuing presence of energy in the cosmos.
> 
> Unlike the second law of thermodynamics, which tells us the universe is running out of usable energy and, hence, must have had a beginning, the first law makes no statement whether energy is eternal. Therefore, it cannot be used to eliminate a Creator of the cosmos.
> 
> Do everything in the love of God. Let your light shine before them so that they will see Christ in you. Don't rebuke them harshly for their absurd belief that their is no God, instead rebuke them gently. Let them say why they believe what they believe first, then you witness to them by sharing the truth with them that God does exist, and that He is the maker of the entire universe.
> 
> Information from Dr. Norman Geisler author of Baker Encyclopedia of Christian Apologetics.
> *


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

I subscribed to this thread....


I used to be an atheist. I played the ouija board and dabbled in witchcraft.....

it was the year my wife's father passed away that I found Christ and turned my life around

the same year my father in law's dad passed away......and the next year (2009) 4 days before Christmas my father passed away

I used to try and stay away from people who believed in GOD, now I find myself surrounded by them.

It is a good feeling when you do good things and help people if anyone would have a reason to not believe in GOD it would be me.

After all the things I have been through lately I am glad I still have my family and GOD to rely on. And NOTHING will ever bring me back to "the other side"

so to all you non believers, when GOD comes I pray he has mercy on your soul, GOD put you on this earth and gave you a choice to live your life the way you want but choose to do wrong and you pay the price.

and I like this saying:
According to the bible the devil is the author of confusion. So if that's what you bring then we know who sent you.

if you don't mind I am going to put it in my signature...if you want me to remove it just let me know


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 24 2010, 03:37 AM~16392153
> *I subscribed to this thread....
> I used to be an atheist.  I played the ouija board and dabbled in witchcraft.....
> 
> it was the year my wife's father passed away that I found Christ and turned my life around
> 
> the same year my father in law's dad passed away......and the next year (2009) 4 days before Christmas my father passed away
> 
> I used to try and stay away from people who believed in GOD, now I find myself surrounded by them.
> 
> It is a good feeling when you do good things and help people if anyone would have a reason to not believe in GOD it would be me.
> 
> After all the things I have been through lately I am glad I still have my family and GOD to rely on. And NOTHING will ever bring me back to "the other side"
> 
> so to all you non believers, when GOD comes I pray he has mercy on your soul, GOD put you on this earth and gave you a choice to live your life the way you want but choose to do wrong and you pay the price.
> 
> and I like this saying:
> According to the bible the devil is the author of confusion. So if that's what you bring then we know who sent you.
> 
> if you don't mind I am going to put it in my signature...if you want me to remove it just let me know
> *


:thumbsup: I'm honored to know that something I said, someone took it to heart enough to put it in their signature. Be Blessed Homie!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 24 2010, 02:37 AM~16392153
> *I subscribed to this thread....
> I used to be an atheist.  I played the ouija board and dabbled in witchcraft.....
> 
> it was the year my wife's father passed away that I found Christ and turned my life around
> 
> the same year my father in law's dad passed away......and the next year (2009) 4 days before Christmas my father passed away
> 
> I used to try and stay away from people who believed in GOD, now I find myself surrounded by them.
> 
> It is a good feeling when you do good things and help people if anyone would have a reason to not believe in GOD it would be me.
> 
> After all the things I have been through lately I am glad I still have my family and GOD to rely on. And NOTHING will ever bring me back to "the other side"
> 
> so to all you non believers, when GOD comes I pray he has mercy on your soul, GOD put you on this earth and gave you a choice to live your life the way you want but choose to do wrong and you pay the price.
> 
> and I like this saying:
> According to the bible the devil is the author of confusion. So if that's what you bring then we know who sent you.
> 
> if you don't mind I am going to put it in my signature...if you want me to remove it just let me know
> *


God bless you brother and your family testimony like this makes us strong.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 24 2010, 02:37 AM~16392153
> *I subscribed to this thread....
> I used to be an atheist.  I played the ouija board and dabbled in witchcraft.....
> 
> it was the year my wife's father passed away that I found Christ and turned my life around
> 
> the same year my father in law's dad passed away......and the next year (2009) 4 days before Christmas my father passed away
> 
> I used to try and stay away from people who believed in GOD, now I find myself surrounded by them.
> 
> It is a good feeling when you do good things and help people if anyone would have a reason to not believe in GOD it would be me.
> 
> After all the things I have been through lately I am glad I still have my family and GOD to rely on. And NOTHING will ever bring me back to "the other side"
> 
> so to all you non believers, when GOD comes I pray he has mercy on your soul, GOD put you on this earth and gave you a choice to live your life the way you want but choose to do wrong and you pay the price.
> 
> and I like this saying:
> According to the bible the devil is the author of confusion. So if that's what you bring then we know who sent you.
> 
> if you don't mind I am going to put it in my signature...if you want me to remove it just let me know
> *


The ouija board and witchcraft were just as bad as christianity. Seems like you always believed in the supernatural. Hopefully one day everybody will stop believing in things that are not real.


----------



## Duez

Atheism can be the rejection of theism,[1] or the position that deities do not exist.[2] In the broadest sense, it is the absence of belief in the existence of deities.[3]

The term atheism originated from the Greek ἄθεος (atheos), meaning "without gods", which was applied with a negative connotation to those thought to reject the gods worshiped by the larger society. With the spread of freethought, skeptical inquiry, and subsequent increase in criticism of religion, application of the term narrowed in scope. The first individuals to identify themselves as "atheist" appeared in the 18th century. Today, about 2.3% of the world's population describes itself as atheist, while a further 11.9% is described as nontheist.[4] Between 64% and 65% of Japanese describe themselves as atheists, agnostics, or non-believers,[5][6] and to 48% in Russia.[5] The percentage of such persons in European Union member states ranges as low as single digits in Italy and some other countries, and up to 85% in Sweden.[5]


----------



## Duez

A deity is a postulated preternatural or supernatural immortal being, who may be thought of as holy, divine, or sacred, held in high regard, and respected by believers.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 24 2010, 10:25 AM~16393453
> *Atheism can be the rejection of theism,[1] or the position that deities do not exist.[2] In the broadest sense, it is the absence of belief in the existence of deities.[3]
> 
> The term atheism originated from the Greek ἄθεος (atheos), meaning "without gods", which was applied with a negative connotation to those thought to reject the gods worshiped by the larger society. With the spread of freethought, skeptical inquiry, and subsequent increase in criticism of religion, application of the term narrowed in scope. The first individuals to identify themselves as "atheist" appeared in the 18th century. Today, about 2.3% of the world's population describes itself as atheist, while a further 11.9% is described as nontheist.[4] Between 64% and 65% of Japanese describe themselves as atheists, agnostics, or non-believers,[5][6] and to 48% in Russia.[5] The percentage of such persons in European Union member states ranges as low as single digits in Italy and some other countries, and up to 85% in Sweden.[5]
> *


and your point is?


----------



## 65ragrider

Apparent randomness in the universe does not disprove God. Some randomness is only apparent not real. When DNA was first discovered it was believed that it split randomly. Now the entire scientific world knows the incredible the incredible design involved in the splitting of the double helix molecule known as DNA. Even actual randomness has an intelligent purpose. Molecules of carbon dioxide are exhaled randomly with the oxygen (and nythogine in the air), but for a good purpose. If they did not, we would inhale the same poisonous gases we have exhaled. And what seems to be waste my be the product of a purposeful process. Horse manure makes good fertilizer. According to the lord duez time scale the universe has been absorbing and neutralizing very well all its "waste". So, as far as we know, little so called waste is really wasted. Even if there is some, it may be necessary byproduct of a good process in a finite world like ours, just like the sawdust results from logging.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 24 2010, 10:53 AM~16393696
> *and your point is?
> *


He said he was using a ouija board and practicing witchcraft and yet called himself an atheist.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 24 2010, 10:55 AM~16393706
> *Apparent randomness in the universe does not disprove God. Some randomness is only apparent not real. When DNA was first discovered it was believed that it split randomly. Now the entire scientific world knows the incredible the incredible design involved in the splitting of the double helix molecule known as DNA. Even actual randomness has an intelligent purpose. Molecules of carbon dioxide are exhaled randomly with the oxygen (and nythogine in the air), but for a good purpose. If they did not, we would inhale the same poisonous gases we have exhaled. And what seems to be waste my be the product of a purposeful process. Horse manure makes good fertilizer. According to the lord duez time scale the universe has been absorbing and neutralizing very well all its "waste". So, as far as we know, little so called waste is really wasted. Even if there is some, it may be necessary byproduct of a good process in a finite world like ours,  just like the sawdust results from logging.
> *


I dont get the point your trying to make.


----------



## 65ragrider

At one time we too were foolish, disobedient, deceived and enslaved by all kinds of passions and pleasures. We lived in malice and envy, being hated and hating one another. But when the kindness and love of God our Savior appeared, he saved us, not because of righteous things we had done, but because of his mercy. He saved us through the washing of rebirth and renewal by the Holy Spirit, whom he poured out on us generously through Jesus Christ our Savior, so that, having been justified by his grace, we might become heirs having the hope of eternal life. This is a trustworthy saying. And I want you to stress these things, so that those who have trusted in God may be careful to devote themselves to doing what is good. These things are excellent and profitable for everyone.

But avoid foolish controversies and genealogies and arguments and quarrels about the law, because these are unprofitable and useless. Warn a divisive person once, and then warn him a second time. After that, have nothing to do with him. You may be sure that such a man is warped and sinful; he is self-condemned.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 24 2010, 11:18 AM~16393881
> *At one time we too were foolish, disobedient, deceived and enslaved by all kinds of passions and pleasures. We lived in malice and envy, being hated and hating one another. But when the kindness and love of God our Savior appeared, he saved us, not because of righteous things we had done, but because of his mercy. He saved us through the washing of rebirth and renewal by the Holy Spirit, whom he poured out on us generously through Jesus Christ our Savior, so that, having been justified by his grace, we might become heirs having the hope of eternal life. This is a trustworthy saying. And I want you to stress these things, so that those who have trusted in God may be careful to devote themselves to doing what is good. These things are excellent and profitable for everyone.
> 
> But avoid foolish controversies and genealogies and arguments and quarrels about the law, because these are unprofitable and useless. Warn a divisive person once, and then warn him a second time. After that, have nothing to do with him. You may be sure that such a man is warped and sinful; he is self-condemned.
> *


----------



## Duez

Quantities, and the ratios of quantities, which in any finite time converge continually to equality, and before the end of that time approach nearer the one to the other than by any given difference, become ultimately equal.


----------



## jvasquez

What a change of pace today. I was at church and afterwards we had a dinner. Everyone stood up and shared the One Thing They remember most from today's lesson. It was great to see people surround themselves with conversation about GOD's Word, those who are at least trying to walk right. 

I'll share mine one thing:
The enemy came to temp Jesus after 40 days and 40 nights of fasting. And while Jesus was hungry Satan tempted him. Jesus overcame those temptations with the Word of GOD. It wasn't only that Jesus just knew the Word that Jesus overcame the temptation. But the power to defeat Satan came when Jesus SPOKE the Word. Often times we get tempted to sin or say things that GOD does not want in our life. So we might speak against the Word by saying things like, we're not going to make it or we won't have enough or things are getting worse. But to be victorious in this area of temptation, we need to follow Jesus' example and speak the Word over ourself, over those temptations, and over our circumstances. 

That's what I got out of service today. Anyone else care to share something they got from service today? This is a CHRISTIAN thread so I figured this might fit in here.

GOD Bless!


----------



## sasisneros

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 24 2010, 01:03 PM~16394737
> *What a change of pace today. I was at church and afterwards we had a dinner. Everyone stood up and shared the One Thing They remember most from today's lesson. It was great to see people surround themselves with conversation about GOD's Word, those who are at least trying to walk right.
> 
> I'll share mine one thing:
> The enemy came to temp Jesus after 40 days and 40 nights of fasting. And while Jesus was hungry Satan tempted him. Jesus overcame those temptations with the Word of GOD. It wasn't only that Jesus just knew the Word that Jesus overcame the temptation. But the power to defeat Satan came when Jesus SPOKE the Word. Often times we get tempted to sin or say things that GOD does not want in our life. So we might speak against the Word by saying things like, we're not going to make it or we won't have enough or things are getting worse. But to be victorious in this area of temptation, we need to follow Jesus' example and speak the Word over ourself, over those temptations, and over our circumstances.
> 
> That's what I got out of service today. Anyone else care to share something they got from service today? This is a CHRISTIAN thread so I figured this might fit in here.
> 
> GOD Bless!
> *


Sounds like a great message.

The message I heard today was from, Acts 9:44-48, a good one as well. What I learned was that no man can save another, no person can save another person. The only thing that saves us is God, and his Word. The power of His Word showers us with blessing and we need the "HEAR and LISTEN to His word" to be saved.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 24 2010, 02:42 PM~16395008
> *Sounds like a great message.
> 
> The message I heard today was from, Acts 9:44-48, a good one as well. What I learned was that no man can save another, no person can save another person. The only thing that saves us is God, and his Word. The power of His Word showers us with blessing and we need the "HEAR and LISTEN to His word" to be saved.
> *


Good to know. Thanks for sharing Homie. This is what it's all about. Talking about the Word and initiating conversation around The Lord.

GOD Bless You!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 24 2010, 06:58 PM~16393729
> *He said he was using a ouija board and practicing witchcraft and yet called himself an atheist.
> *



you ignorant fool....I said I was an atheist, played the ouija board, and dabbled in witchcraft........

there do the commas help you? does it make more sense now?

and by the way whether you believe it or not that ouija board is real


I pray that some day you will find god....since you're so absorbed with science

think of GOD like this, he is like oxygen he exists but you can't see him

certain gases you cannot physically see but they ARE there 

you can twist this anyway you want to but I will be praying that someday you will see the light


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 24 2010, 04:40 PM~16396449
> *you ignorant fool....I said I was an atheist, played the ouija board, and dabbled in witchcraft........
> 
> there do the commas help you?   does it make more sense now?
> 
> and by the way whether you believe it or not that ouija board is real
> I pray that some day you will find god....since you're so absorbed with science
> 
> think of GOD like this, he is like oxygen he exists but you can't see him
> 
> certain gases you cannot physically see but they ARE there
> 
> you can twist this anyway you want to but I will be praying that someday you will see the light
> *


How can you believe ouija boards are anything other than cardboard and plastic and call yourself an atheist? Read the definition I posted again.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

I know what an atheist is...let me try this one more time. At one time I was an atheist. At another point in time I played the ouija board and also dabbled in witchcraft. Does that make more sense? If not I don't know how to make it any more clear. Now, could you tell me what your thoughts are on the oxygen etc. and GOD comparison I posted? I don't mind a good debate but I would keep google searches out of this.  by the way I am sorry for calling you a fool


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 24 2010, 08:17 PM~16398423
> *I know what an atheist is...let me try this one more time.  At one time I was an atheist.    At another point in time I played the ouija board and also dabbled in witchcraft.    Does that make more sense? If not I don't know how to make it any more clear.    Now, could you tell me what your thoughts are on the oxygen etc. and GOD comparison I posted?    I don't mind a good debate but I would keep google searches out of this.  by the way I am sorry for calling you a fool
> *


I get ya. I think dark matter is a better example of something that exists that you cant see or feel. It even has a gravitational pull.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

i like reading duezs' googled nonsense.....its funny that he takes his time to google something up to answer a question in here....i think he's really a closet jesus freak. He's in this topic more than most of us are. He probably signs on to LIL just to come into the Christian topic to get some daily scripture....and just to cover up he's a jesus freak, he then goes and googles something up to write to the contrary of everything everyone posts. Its ok to come out of the closet duez, your in a Christian topic, noones going to judge you in here for standing up for being a religious fanatic.....Your like that little boy going off to summer camp that asked his father to pray for him so that he would not get mocked at summer camp for being Christian as he had seen a little boy get ridiculed the previous summer for praising God. Of course the father was proud to hear his son claim his faith. When the boy returned home after camp that summer the dad asked him how it had went. The boy said "great, noone made fun of me! i didnt give them the slightest idea that i was Christian!" :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 24 2010, 08:39 PM~16398768
> *i like reading duezs' googled nonsense.....its funny that he takes his time to google something up to answer a question in here....i think he's really a closet jesus freak. He's in this topic more than most of us are. He probably signs on to LIL just to come into the Christian topic to get some daily scripture....and just to cover up he's a jesus freak, he then goes and googles something up to write to the contrary of everything everyone posts. Its ok to come out of the closet duez, your in a Christian topic, noones going to judge you in here for standing up for being a religious fanatic.....Your like that little boy going off to summer camp that asked his father to pray for him so that he would not get mocked at summer camp for being Christian as he had seen a little boy get ridiculed the previous summer for praising God. Of course the father was proud to hear his son claim his faith. When the boy returned home after camp that summer the dad asked him how it had went. The boy said "great, noone made fun of me! i didnt give them the slightest idea that i was Christian!" :biggrin:
> *


x200000


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 24 2010, 01:03 PM~16394737
> *What a change of pace today. I was at church and afterwards we had a dinner. Everyone stood up and shared the One Thing They remember most from today's lesson. It was great to see people surround themselves with conversation about GOD's Word, those who are at least trying to walk right.
> 
> I'll share mine one thing:
> The enemy came to temp Jesus after 40 days and 40 nights of fasting. And while Jesus was hungry Satan tempted him. Jesus overcame those temptations with the Word of GOD. It wasn't only that Jesus just knew the Word that Jesus overcame the temptation. But the power to defeat Satan came when Jesus SPOKE the Word. Often times we get tempted to sin or say things that GOD does not want in our life. So we might speak against the Word by saying things like, we're not going to make it or we won't have enough or things are getting worse. But to be victorious in this area of temptation, we need to follow Jesus' example and speak the Word over ourself, over those temptations, and over our circumstances.
> 
> That's what I got out of service today. Anyone else care to share something they got from service today? This is a CHRISTIAN thread so I figured this might fit in here.
> 
> GOD Bless!
> *


Cool.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 24 2010, 08:39 PM~16398768
> *i like reading duezs' googled nonsense.....its funny that he takes his time to google something up to answer a question in here....i think he's really a closet jesus freak. He's in this topic more than most of us are. He probably signs on to LIL just to come into the Christian topic to get some daily scripture....and just to cover up he's a jesus freak, he then goes and googles something up to write to the contrary of everything everyone posts. Its ok to come out of the closet duez, your in a Christian topic, noones going to judge you in here for standing up for being a religious fanatic.....Your like that little boy going off to summer camp that asked his father to pray for him so that he would not get mocked at summer camp for being Christian as he had seen a little boy get ridiculed the previous summer for praising God. Of course the father was proud to hear his son claim his faith. When the boy returned home after camp that summer the dad asked him how it had went. The boy said "great, noone made fun of me! i didnt give them the slightest idea that i was Christian!" :biggrin:
> *


That's funny. My girl tells me I'm one of those guys that preaches about religion to people that dont want to hear it, only I talk about science. I use google sometimes but it's only because I have a hard time explaining things. I do like this topic, the history of the universe interests me and even though the I'm the only person in here talking about it from a scientific view this is the only place on layitlow that it's discussed. Ain't no need for a closet jesus freak. I've been through sunday school, communion, went to church every week, read the bible daily. The pictures of me as a kid all show me wearing a cross. All before I knew better. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 25 2010, 02:11 AM~16401942
> *That's funny. My girl tells me I'm one of those guys that preaches about religion to people that dont want to hear it, only I talk about science. I use google sometimes but it's only because I have a hard time explaining things. I do like this topic, the history of the universe interests me and even though the I'm the only person in here talking about it from a scientific view this is the only place on layitlow that it's discussed. Ain't no need for a closet jesus freak. I've been through sunday school, communion, went to church every week, read the bible daily. The pictures of me as a kid all show me wearing a cross. All before I knew better.  :biggrin:
> *


What happened in your life (if you don't mind me asking) that pushed you away from Jesus?I am just wondering that is all?I know a few people that had sick family members and they passed away after praying so they decided that since there loved ones died that they will stop believing.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 25 2010, 07:47 AM~16402813
> *What happened in your life (if you don't mind me asking) that pushed you away from Jesus?I am just wondering that is all?I know a few people that had sick family members and they passed away after praying so they decided that since there loved ones died that they will stop believing.
> *


I started reading books about how the universe was formed. They show naturally occurring events that the bible gives credit to god for doing.


----------



## TOE-KNEE




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 25 2010, 02:11 AM~16401942
> *That's funny. My girl tells me I'm one of those guys that preaches about religion to people that dont want to hear it, only I talk about science. I use google sometimes but it's only because I have a hard time explaining things. I do like this topic, the history of the universe interests me and even though the I'm the only person in here talking about it from a scientific view this is the only place on layitlow that it's discussed. Ain't no need for a closet jesus freak. I've been through sunday school, communion, went to church every week, read the bible daily. The pictures of me as a kid all show me wearing a cross. All before I knew better.  :biggrin:
> *


there's the problem...you were involved in studying religion. Religion is simply traditions of man. WE'RE TALKING ABOUT A RELATIONSHIP WITH THE FATHER. WE DONT PRAY TO THE VIRGIN MARY OR OTHER DEAD SAINTS.

Give it another shot dues. It's a whole other experience.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 25 2010, 09:04 AM~16402884
> *I started reading books about how the universe was formed. They show naturally occurring events that the bible gives credit to god for doing.
> *


so they both are on point.if the scientist agree that it happen can they also show what made it happen. ok if the big bang happened who made it happened? God did. maybe that how he decided to create the world.through a big bang theory. scientist also beleive that there was an adam I was watching the national geografic chanel and they were working on a human tree(family tree). and it got them close to adam. something to think about. I don't know much about scientology pardon my spelling. but did you ever think that things don't just apear out of no where. some one or something put it there.


----------



## NIMSTER64

if we all evolved from monkeys then why are they evolving now?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 25 2010, 09:28 AM~16403432
> *so they both are on point.if the scientist agree that it happen can they also show what made it happen. ok if the big bang happened who made it happened? God did. maybe that how he decided to create the world.through a big bang theory. scientist also beleive that there was an adam I was watching the national geografic chanel and they were working on a human tree(family tree). and it got them close to adam. something to think about. I don't know much about scientology pardon my spelling. but did you ever think that things don't just apear out of no where. some one or something put it there.
> *


i tray that already with duez but he thinks that nothing has a beginning and that nothing has and end it does not make sense at all everything that is touchable has to have a creator and a beginning except for the creator of all things witch is GOD.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jan 25 2010, 09:21 AM~16403385-->
> 
> 
> 
> there's the problem...you were involved in studying religion. Religion is simply traditions of man. WE'RE TALKING ABOUT A RELATIONSHIP WITH THE FATHER. WE DONT PRAY TO THE VIRGIN MARY OR OTHER DEAD SAINTS.
> 
> Give it another shot dues. It's a whole other experience.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so far past believing in ghosts. I know too much to have have faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 09:28 AM~16403432
> *so they both are on point.if the scientist agree that it happen can they also show what made it happen. ok if the big bang happened who made it happened? God did. maybe that how he decided to create the world.through a big bang theory. scientist also beleive that there was an adam I was watching the national geografic chanel and they were working on a human tree(family tree). and it got them close to adam. something to think about. I don't know much about scientology pardon my spelling. but did you ever think that things don't just apear out of no where. some one or something put it there.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens because it couldn't happen any other way. Appearing out of nowhere is my idea of creation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 09:31 AM~16403448
> *if we all evolved from monkeys then why are they evolving now?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no longer neanderthals anywhere on earth, your simply looking too far back. It probably wasn't a jump from tree swinging to building a space shuttle.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Jan 25 2010, 09:38 AM~16403489
> *i tray that already with duez but he thinks that nothing has a beginning and that nothing has and end it does not make sense at all everything that is touchable has to have a creator and a beginning except for the creator of all things witch is GOD.
> *


Explain that to me, because I just dont get it. How do you make something from nothing?


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 25 2010, 11:54 AM~16403586
> * know too much </span>to have have faith.
> Happens because it couldn't happen any other way. Appearing out of nowhere is my idea of creation.
> There are no longer neanderthals anywhere on earth, your simply looking too far back. It probably wasn't a jump from tree swinging to building a space shuttle.
> Explain that to me, because I just dont get it. How do you make something from nothing?
> *


Thats a problem right there. Proverbs 3:5-7 was not evident in your "christian ritual". I think Al said it a few post back to you. If you really experience it, you know its real. The truth is just as JV and 65 posted, this is a Christian topic to encourage with scripture and lifting up of each other.


----------



## FORGIVEN

HELLO BROTHERS, MAY OUR LORD BLESS YOU ALL TODAY, REMEMBER WE ARE ONE HEART BEAT AWAY FROM HIM, PRAISE GOD


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 25 2010, 11:32 AM~16403929
> *HELLO BROTHERS, MAY OUR LORD BLESS YOU ALL TODAY, REMEMBER WE ARE ONE HEART BEAT AWAY FROM HIM, PRAISE GOD
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Al hit me up


----------



## FORGIVEN

This is the day the LORD has made; let us rejoice and be glad in it. - Psalm 118:24


----------



## NIMSTER64

coROJgo5mqw&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64

3b1iwLIMmRQ&feature


----------



## Chaotic Lows




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

American King James Version


Psalms 83:18

That men may know that you, whose name alone is JEHOVAH, are the most high over all the earth.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 25 2010, 10:20 AM~16403808
> *Thats a problem right there. Proverbs 3:5-7 was not evident in your "christian ritual". I think Al said it a few post back to you. If you really experience it, you know its real. The truth is just as JV and 65 posted, this is a Christian topic to encourage with scripture and lifting up of each other.
> *


But it's not real. The bible is fictional.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 25 2010, 02:24 PM~16405488
> *
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 25 2010, 03:00 PM~16405885
> *But it's not real. The bible is fictional.
> *


live by faith not by sight.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 25 2010, 04:00 PM~16407081
> *live by faith not by sight.
> *


I'm not gonna pretend there's a god.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 25 2010, 05:05 PM~16407133
> *I'm not gonna pretend there's a god.
> *


then I guess have a nice day  Not everyone will be a beleiver.


----------



## Duez

Try to answer this the best you guys can. If you dont know, I dont know will suffice. 

When god created the earth, was the solar system already intact, or did he make the other planets later? Was he on another planet before he came to our solar sytem? If a day is how long it takes for the earth to rotate 360 degrees, then why set the planet spinning during the 7 days of creation?


----------



## Duez

Another one that puzzles me, assuming there is a god. 

Why is the earth using volcanoes in an attempt to cool itself? If the earth was created in 7 days, wouldn't it already have to be cool enough by the time man was created?


----------



## Duez

Yet another one. 

The sky's are mapped out and maps are compared to look for changes in the stars positions indicating it might actually be a planet. With the stars being monitored so closely, I think we would notice a new star or planet. So, at what point did god stop making planets? Was earth the last one?

Eris was discovered in 2005 and is the reason pluto is no longer a planet. Did god just make Eris?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 25 2010, 05:12 PM~16407933
> *Try to answer this the best you guys can. If you dont know, I dont know will suffice.
> 
> When god created the earth, was the solar system already intact, or did he make the other planets later? Was he on another planet before he came to our solar sytem? If a day is how long it takes for the earth to rotate 360 degrees, then why set the planet spinning during the 7 days of creation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* .
* In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.{meaning the galaxies the havens

* 2.
* Now the earth was formless and empty, darkness was over the surface of the deep, and the Spirit of God was hovering over the waters.{the earth was just full of water

* 3.
* And God said, "Let there be light," and there was light.the sun

* 4.
* God saw that the light was good, and he separated the light from the darkness.the sun from the moon

* 5.
* God called the light "day," and the darkness he called "night." And there was evening, and there was morning--the first day.

* 6.
* And God said, "Let there be an expanse between the waters to separate water from water."

* 7.
* So God made the expanse and separated the water under the expanse from the water above it. And it was so.

* 8.
* God called the expanse "sky." And there was evening, and there was morning--the second day.

* 9.
* And God said, "Let the water under the sky be gathered to one place, and let dry ground appear." And it was so.

* 10.
* God called the dry ground "land," and the gathered waters he called "seas." And God saw that it was good.

* 11.
* Then God said, "Let the land produce vegetation: seed-bearing plants and trees on the land that bear fruit with seed in it, according to their various kinds." And it was so.

* 12.
* The land produced vegetation: plants bearing seed according to their kinds and trees bearing fruit with seed in it according to their kinds. And God saw that it was good.

* 13.
* And there was evening, and there was morning--the third day.

* 14.
* And God said, "Let there be lights in the expanse of the sky to separate the day from the night, and let them serve as signs to mark seasons and days and years,

* 15.
* and let them be lights in the expanse of the sky to give light on the earth." And it was so.

* 16.
* God made two great lights--the greater light to govern the day and the lesser light to govern the night. He also made the stars.

* 17.
* God set them in the expanse of the sky to give light on the earth,

* 18.
* to govern the day and the night, and to separate light from darkness. And God saw that it was good.

* 19.
* And there was evening, and there was morning--the fourth day.

* 20.
* And God said, "Let the water teem with living creatures, and let birds fly above the earth across the expanse of the sky."

* 21.
* So God created the great creatures of the sea and every living and moving thing with which the water teems, according to their kinds, and every winged bird according to its kind. And God saw that it was good.

* 22.
* God blessed them and said, "Be fruitful and increase in number and fill the water in the seas, and let the birds increase on the earth."

* 23.
* And there was evening, and there was morning--the fifth day.

* 24.
* And God said, "Let the land produce living creatures according to their kinds: livestock, creatures that move along the ground, and wild animals, each according to its kind." And it was so.

* 25.
* God made the wild animals according to their kinds, the livestock according to their kinds, and all the creatures that move along the ground according to their kinds. And God saw that it was good.

* 26.
* Then God said, "Let us make man in our image, in our likeness, and let them rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air, over the livestock, over all the earth, and over all the creatures that move along the ground."

* 27.
* So God created man in his own image, in the image of God he created him; male and female he created them.

* 28.
* God blessed them and said to them, "Be fruitful and increase in number; fill the earth and subdue it. Rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air and over every living creature that moves on the ground."

* 29.
* Then God said, "I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for food.

* 30.
* And to all the beasts of the earth and all the birds of the air and all the creatures that move on the ground--everything that has the breath of life in it--I give every green plant for food." And it was so.

* 31.
* God saw all that he had made, and it was very good. And there was evening, and there was morning--the sixth day.


----------



## 65ragrider

In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.{meaning the galaxies the havens
Now the earth was formless and empty, darkness was over the surface of the deep, and the Spirit of God was hovering over the waters.{the earth was just full of water}
in the beginning he form the universe first then we don't know how long it took before he start to create everything in the earth some people say the universe and the earth is billions of years old but nature and man about 6 to 7 thousand years only.


----------



## FORGIVEN

IM GLAD TO SEE THIS TOPIC BEING ON FIRE, PRAISE GOD BROTHERS GOD IS MOVING PEOPLE, GOD IS GOOD AND AWSOME  KEEP HIM ON TOP


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 25 2010, 05:15 PM~16407988
> *Another one that puzzles me, assuming there is a god.
> 
> Why is the earth using volcanoes in an attempt to cool itself? If the earth was created in 7 days, wouldn't it already have to be cool enough by the time man was created?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there are volcanoes in other planets not only on the earth everything has a purpose and i guess GOD design volcanoes for a reason.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 25 2010, 05:22 PM~16408065
> *Yet another one.
> 
> The sky's are mapped out and maps are compared to look for changes in the stars positions indicating it might actually be a planet. With the stars being monitored so closely, I think we would notice a new star or planet. So, at what point did god stop making planets? Was earth the last one?
> 
> Eris was discovered in 2005 and is the reason pluto is no longer a planet. Did god just make Eris?
> *


just because it was discovered 5 years ago doesn't mean it was created 5 years ago i guess technology is just getting better :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 25 2010, 05:12 PM~16407933
> *Try to answer this the best you guys can. If you dont know, I dont know will suffice.
> 
> When god created the earth, was the solar system already intact, or did he make the other planets later? Was he on another planet before he came to our solar sytem? If a day is how long it takes for the earth to rotate 360 degrees, then why set the planet spinning during the 7 days of creation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the bible talks about a 3rd heaven one is the heaven that we all see 2 the solar system and the 3rd heaven is where he duels or where his throne is


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 25 2010, 01:11 AM~16401942
> *That's funny. My girl tells me I'm one of those guys that preaches about religion to people that dont want to hear it, only I talk about science. I use google sometimes but it's only because I have a hard time explaining things. I do like this topic, the history of the universe interests me and even though the I'm the only person in here talking about it from a scientific view this is the only place on layitlow that it's discussed. Ain't no need for a closet jesus freak. I've been through sunday school, communion, went to church every week, read the bible daily. The pictures of me as a kid all show me wearing a cross. All before I knew better.  :biggrin:
> *


from what you describing you sound like you were catholic.....so reading the bible daily im pretty sure was a lie because i was born a catholic, raised in a catholic home, did all the sacraments (except for annointing of the sick) through the catholic church, but never really read a bible, or learned any scripture until i found my christian church. Just cause someone wears a cross, or wore it doesnt mean they were religious, some kids wear them because the parents bought it for them without them really knowing anything about jesus except that hes the one on the cross hangin behind the altar in church. So yea, you didnt know better, your family were like most catholics, following blindly without really knowing God.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 25 2010, 09:57 PM~16410752
> *from what you describing you sound like you were catholic.....so reading the bible daily im pretty sure was a lie because i was born a catholic, raised in a catholic home, did all the sacraments (except for annointing of the sick) through the catholic church, but never really read a bible, or learned any scripture until i found my christian church. Just cause someone wears a cross, or wore it doesnt mean they were religious, some kids wear them because the parents bought it for them without them really knowing anything about jesus except that hes the one on the cross hangin behind the altar in church. So yea, you didnt know better, your family were like most catholics, following blindly without really knowing God.
> *


That was my perception. I too was raised Catholic but was not a devout follower, but I know for a fact that they focus on "religion", which I defined as Traditions of man. One specific example of that is: not eating meat on Fridays during lent. I ask people why do they do that? And where is that in the Bible and no one can ever explain why. They always say, because you're not supposed to but they can't point me to scriptures because as you said, we never read the Bible when I was Catholic. In fact, we never took a Bible to church because they put the 2 verses they read from in the little book for you. 

just my little 2 cents to add on. GOD BLESS You!!!


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 25 2010, 11:34 PM~16411423
> *That was my perception. I too was raised Catholic but was not a devout follower, but I know for a fact that they focus on "religion", which I defined as Traditions of man. One specific example of that is: not eating meat on Fridays during lent. I ask people why do they do that? And where is that in the Bible and no one can ever explain why. They always say, because you're not supposed to but they can't point me to scriptures because as you said, we never read the Bible when I was Catholic. In fact, we never took a Bible to church because they put the 2 verses they read from in the little book for you.
> 
> just my little 2 cents to add on. GOD BLESS You!!!
> *


  4 cents now


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

the world is in bad shape you see it everday it is getting worse it's sad really


My dad passed away and the week before our whole church prayed for him....

but you don't see me taking it out on GOD 


lord duez, have you ever thought about joining the church of scientology? 


maybe they could give you the answers you want to hear


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 26 2010, 12:09 AM~16412057
> *the world is in bad shape you see it everday  it is getting worse  it's sad really
> My dad passed away and the week before our whole church prayed for him....
> 
> but you don't see me taking it out on GOD
> lord duez, have you ever thought about joining the church of scientology?
> maybe they could give you the answers you want to hear
> *


:wave:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

how's it going catalyzed, if I ever make it down to texas, I'm holding you to that cruise in your impala


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 25 2010, 09:34 PM~16411423
> *That was my perception. I too was raised Catholic but was not a devout follower, but I know for a fact that they focus on "religion", which I defined as Traditions of man. One specific example of that is: not eating meat on Fridays during lent. I ask people why do they do that? And where is that in the Bible and no one can ever explain why. They always say, because you're not supposed to but they can't point me to scriptures because as you said, we never read the Bible when I was Catholic. In fact, we never took a Bible to church because they put the 2 verses they read from in the little book for you.
> 
> just my little 2 cents to add on. GOD BLESS You!!!
> *


thank you, and God Bless you too!! To the whole not eating meat, and giving up things for lent....that is all just rituals to me. I mean, for a devote practicing catholic, they would honor not eating meat to honor the sacrifice Jesus made on the cross for us..... But for the most part, I know most start off trying not to eat meat (but like you said, not knowing why)and end up forgetting half way into a juicy burger and then remembering. :biggrin: Catholics do this during good friday till ash wednesday....but many also make up their own sacrifices in exchange for the meat. I remember when i was young my compadres wifeys cousin had gave up having "sex" for lent! The thursday after ash wednesday, she was callin me over to handle business.....but I didn't go cause all along i was wondering....what kinda girl gives up sex for lent! If people give up meat because of how much they eat of it, made me wonder about her.....and also really wonder, how many catholics take it serious, and why not make it a life long sacrifice if its really to honor God, rather than only one day out of the week and a counted number of weeks..... :dunno:


----------



## King Daddy

Hey brothers


----------



## 65ragrider

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## King Daddy

A-Ford-able, lets see some pics of the 64


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 26 2010, 12:26 AM~16412357
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## jvasquez

Well I'm not one for calling out other religions, but I just wanted to explain what I meant about traditions of men and why I said that was because dues was referring to communion which made me think of Catholics and "religion".

But man I tell you what, it's good to have The Word to go by. Not just what some preacher said or what we think we should do. When it's written in the Word there's no getting around it and if you don't follow it, well then that's between you and The Lord.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 25 2010, 11:25 PM~16412333
> *Hey brothers
> *


Que paso hermano?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 06:30 AM~16412415
> *Well I'm not one for calling out other religions, but I just wanted to explain what I meant about traditions of men and why I said that was because dues was referring to communion which made me think of Catholics and "religion".
> 
> But man I tell you what, it's good to have The Word to go by. Not just what some preacher said or what we think we should do. When it's written in the Word there's no getting around it and if you don't follow it, well then that's between you and The Lord.
> *




I think that's the key so many people lose sight of this


----------



## MrSix3

:wow: WOW Christian Lowriders DO exist!!! Thank you God!!! Whats going on guys???


----------



## King Daddy

Chilling, I am reading a Sumerian poem for my Humanities class tomorrow. The Epic of Gilgamesh, another argument for the cross in class tomorrow I foresee


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 25 2010, 10:42 PM~16412571
> *:wow: WOW Christian Lowriders DO exist!!! Thank you God!!! Whats going on guys???
> *


sup brotha


----------



## sasisneros

Lets all remember one thing we are all children of God and that no religion or belief is better than another. I hate it when Catholics, Christians, Mormons and all others bad mouth each other, especially when they all believe in many of the same things.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 12:42 AM~16412571
> *:wow: WOW Christian Lowriders DO exist!!! Thank you God!!! Whats going on guys???
> *


Welcome brother


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16412624
> *Lets all remember one thing we are all children of God and that no religion or belief is better than another. I hate it when Catholics, Christians, Mormons and all others bad mouth each other, especially when they all believe in many of the same things.
> *


x2


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 25 2010, 10:46 PM~16412613
> *sup brotha
> *


Not much! got tired of reading all the cuss words on my car club page so I Googled Christian Lowriders and ya'll came up!


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16412629
> *Welcome brother
> *


Thanks! Excited to find more believers...!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

this topic is been on top for a while now thanks to lord duez i guess God is using him in a good way :biggrin: +


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 26 2010, 12:47 AM~16412624
> *Lets all remember one thing we are all children of God and that no religion or belief is better than another. I hate it when Catholics, Christians, Mormons and all others bad mouth each other, especially when they all believe in many of the same things.
> *


Understandably so brother. What we are getting at is, that in his attempts to keep on ritual, Duez missed/avoided the one on one relationship with the father. The key element to any faith f any doctrinal belief.


----------



## 65ragrider

A person is defined, not by what they say, but how they live.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 25 2010, 10:27 PM~16412369
> *A-Ford-able, lets see some pics of the 64
> *


its still got a ways to go....barely started up on the car again.....gonna be finishing up the dash and rear speaker deck for paint to match the car, n then shoot patterns across the top of the car...just waiting for the tax money....just recently got my gauge to finish up the dash cluster. :biggrin: 

BEFORE single stage two tone blue:









AS OF NOW two stage sky blue metallic:









cluster before:









cluster after fiber glass and bondo:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 26 2010, 06:53 AM~16412685
> *this topic is been on top for a while now thanks to lord duez i guess God is using him in a good way :biggrin: +
> *



he must believe in GOD he has the word LORD in his name :biggrin:


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 25 2010, 10:53 PM~16412685
> *this topic is been on top for a while now thanks to lord duez i guess God is using him in a good way :biggrin: +
> *


Thats awesome! I have been into lowriding for 12 years now, but its became a real struggle with decisions when I accepted Christ as my personal Savior! Didnt know how to be a Christian and a lowrider.... God has really opened doors for me to stay doing what I love! I use lowriding as my witnessing tool!!!


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 26 2010, 12:14 AM~16412173
> *how's it going catalyzed,  if I ever make it down to texas, I'm holding you to that cruise in your impala
> *


You know I got you covered


----------



## MrSix3

Nice!!! :thumbsup:Lookin good Bro!


> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 25 2010, 10:58 PM~16412737
> *its still got a ways to go....barely started up on the car again.....gonna be finishing up the dash and rear speaker deck for paint to match the car, n then shoot patterns across the top of the car...just waiting for the tax money....just recently got my gauge to finish up the dash cluster.  :biggrin:
> 
> BEFORE single stage two tone blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS OF NOW two stage sky blue metallic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cluster before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cluster after fiber glass and bondo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sasisneros

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 25 2010, 10:53 PM~16412685
> *this topic is been on top for a while now thanks to lord duez i guess God is using him in a good way :biggrin: +
> *


One thing I've learned from experience is that when the devil sends someone or something to question your faith and you defeat him with your knowledge and love for the Lord, you show God the highest praise of all. Not only that it makes you prove what you believe, therefore making your faith stronger.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 26 2010, 12:56 AM~16412725
> *A person is defined, not by what they say, but how they live.
> *


Iv'e seen that somewherez   




Looks good A-ford-able, I have always liked the galaxie 63-66 models. I used to have a 72 4door with 15 inch five stars and white walls.


MrSix3, glad your here bro. Everything in our lives is an opportunity or tool.


----------



## sasisneros

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 25 2010, 10:58 PM~16412737
> *its still got a ways to go....barely started up on the car again.....gonna be finishing up the dash and rear speaker deck for paint to match the car, n then shoot patterns across the top of the car...just waiting for the tax money....just recently got my gauge to finish up the dash cluster.  :biggrin:
> 
> BEFORE single stage two tone blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS OF NOW two stage sky blue metallic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cluster before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cluster after fiber glass and bondo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16412624
> *Lets all remember one thing we are all children of God and that no religion or belief is better than another. I hate it when Catholics, Christians, Mormons and all others bad mouth each other, especially when they all believe in many of the same things.
> *


sorry, I was not trying to come accross as bad mouthing other religions, just putting my two cents in and my experiences as a former Catholic myself. I think its wrong for one religion to bash on another without prior experience in that other religion, but not if you have lived it and are speaking the truth. As to say my wife was a hard core Catholic and converted to Christianity with me once we found ourselves finally being fed through the bible at church, rather than 2 scriptures being read to the congregation and then getting a vague interpretation of it by the priest. My wife was raised Lutheran, then converted to Catholicism when she was in her teens. My wife has recieved all the sacraments through the Catholic Church including anointing of the sick because she was near death at the age of 18. She swore by the Catholic church, thats where we met, and even when i questioned the church beliefs she stood firm. But it finally came to the point where she understood me and that i was not being truely fed through the Catholic Church. I starved and so we searched for a place to feed us, and now we both are fed abundantly. I do not criticize any religion, but only do as we are taught and pray for those that are lost. :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 25 2010, 11:07 PM~16412817
> *Iv'e seen that somewherez
> Looks good A-ford-able, I have always liked the galaxie 63-66 models. I used to have a 72 4door with 15 inch five stars and white walls.
> MrSix3, glad your here bro. Everything in our lives is an opportunity or tool.
> *


thanks. i like the galaxies as well. this car was handed down to me from my dad who was the second owner of the car and helped me with the first build, so i promised it to my 5 year old son(who already calls it his car even in the state its in...lol), but i'll enjoy it till hes grown....only problem is ima have to build another car to cause i got a 2 year old boy. :biggrin:


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 25 2010, 11:18 PM~16412897
> *thanks. i like the galaxies as well. this car was handed down to me from my dad who was the second owner of the car and helped me with the first build, so i promised it to my 5 year old son(who already calls it his car even in the state its in...lol), but i'll enjoy it till hes grown....only problem is ima have to build another car to cause i got a 2 year old boy.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool! I hear ya on the kid thing, I have a 6 yr old daughter that wants the 63 Impala and we have a 16 mo. old boy that I KNOW is gonna love lowriding!!! Thats ok tho...


----------



## MrSix3

Here's some pics for u guys...


















Of coarse I gotta throw me and my mom in there! She got me the car... 







:biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

I know what you mean bro. My oldest is a practical guy and likes four door plain white Hondas. My daughter and youngest love cars though. I tried looking through my photobucket account for a pic of my galaxie but no luck. I did find a picture of me from 94 with my 62. Im the bald 14 year old.


----------



## MrSix3

I know its a "4 door" buts its clean AND its paid for!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 25 2010, 11:27 PM~16412967
> *I know what you mean bro. My oldest is a practical guy and likes four door plain white Hondas. My daughter and youngest love cars though. I tried looking through my photobucket account for a pic of my galaxie but no luck. I did find a picture of me from 94 with my 62. Im the bald 14 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


62 Impala 4-door, now your talkin my language! You still got that one???


----------



## King Daddy

I traded it a few years back for some rims and body work for my daily with this dude at my old church. It was a 62 belair with a blueprinted 350 four bolt main. I saw it in the local junkyard 3 month after the trade. Its alright though. I like the trey. I was blessed with a new project. Needs alot of work but its a coupe. Thats my youngest in the third pic.


----------



## sasisneros

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 25 2010, 11:11 PM~16412844
> *sorry, I was not trying to come accross as bad mouthing other religions, just putting my two cents in and my experiences as a former Catholic myself. I think its wrong for one religion to bash on another without prior experience in that other religion, but not if you have lived it and are speaking the truth. As to say my wife was a hard core Catholic and converted to Christianity with me once we found ourselves finally being fed through the bible at church, rather than 2 scriptures being read to the congregation and then getting a vague interpretation of it by the priest. My wife was raised Lutheran, then converted to Catholicism when she was in her teens. My wife has recieved all the sacraments through the Catholic Church including anointing of the sick because she was near death at the age of 18. She swore by the Catholic church, thats where we met, and even when i questioned the church beliefs she stood firm. But it finally came to the point where she understood me and that i was not being truely fed through the Catholic Church. I starved and so we searched for a place to feed us, and now we both are fed abundantly. I do not criticize any religion, but only do as we are taught and pray for those that are lost.  :biggrin:
> *


I understand your pov, but as a former Catholic I have to disagree. I don't know what church you belonged to, but our priest always had a good message and was very involved in the word. We rarely only read 2 scriptures. I too fell from grace, but I will never blame the Catholic church, I accept all responsibility for myself.

I don't know your situation so don't think I'm refering to you, but the way I see it, is that many people fall away from a certain religion based on where they are in their life, many look for a scapegoat and blame the church. Then when they are "reborn" and find Christ again, they believe that the other religion is the reson why. What I think is that many hear the word, but never truly LISTEN to the word, until they are spiritually ready, and then they will always recieve the message. I believe that it doesn't matter what Religion you belong to, if you have a strong relationship with God, you will always hear the word and get the message.

It is true I do now attend a Christian church, but thats because that is the church my wife was attending. However; when I had lost my faith and was ready to find God again it was not through either church, but from some Mormons who came to my door one day and talked to me about their beliefs about Christ. It was then that I realized that I was nothing without Christ and that I should go back to Church and find my path in the Lord.


----------



## goldspokes

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 24 2010, 01:26 AM~16391953
> *i really don't think there was any carpets to clean back then.
> *


so the monkey men had bare floors in their caves then?


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 25 2010, 11:43 PM~16413064
> *I understand your pov, but as a former Catholic I have to disagree. I don't know what church you belonged to, but our priest always had a good message and was very involved in the word. We rarely only read 2 scriptures. I too fell from grace, but I will never blame the Catholic church, I accept all responsibility for myself.
> 
> I don't know your situation so don't think I'm refering to you, but the way I see it, is that many people fall away from a certain religion based on where they are in their life, many look for a scapegoat and blame the church. Then when they are "reborn" and find Christ again, they believe that the other religion is the reson why. What I think is that many hear the word, but never truly LISTEN to the word, until they are spiritually ready, and then they will always recieve the message. I believe that it doesn't matter what Religion you belong to, if you have a strong relationship with God, you will always hear the word and get the message.
> 
> It is true I do now attend a Christian church, but thats because that is the church my wife was attending. However; when I had lost my faith and was ready to find God again it was not through either church, but from some Mormons who came to my door one day and talked to me about their beliefs about Christ. It was then that I realized that I was nothing without Christ and that I should go back to Church and find my path in the Lord.
> *


thats true, coulda been the church or myself. although we did try a different catholic church close by home to, and still were not being fed as we would like to have been...and at that point in my life i was actually searching for God. I dont blame the catholic church because if it wasn't for that church I would not be where I am today in my relationship with God, so i'm actually thankful for the direction that they set me towards. It's also true that it doesn't matter what religion you are in.....in the end, religion won't save us, but our relationship with God and our Faith will. But as to what i said before i guess it can be in the case of many religions, not just one inparticular, but a lot of people follow blindly, either because thats the religion you were born into, or forced upon you, and many people become religious robots without their own thoughts or beliefs. They are just born, grow and die in a religion, and neverly truly understand why they were what they were.
But is it not that we were placed on this world to do Gods work, and help those that are lost find their way? To your mormon story, thats a very good example, because like you said you didnt find your way back through either church Catholic or Christian. My wife goes with some of the bretheren from our Christian church on saturday mornings to go evangelize....something she never did or seen done in the Catholic Church which to me is sad because there are still many lost souls out there and we are our brothers keepers.


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 26 2010, 01:10 AM~16413237
> *thats true, coulda been the church or myself. although we did try a different catholic church close by home to, and still were not being fed as we would like to have been...and at that point in my life i was actually searching for God. I dont blame the catholic church because if it wasn't for that church I would not be where I am today in my relationship with God, so i'm actually thankful for the direction that they set me towards. It's also true that it doesn't matter what religion you are in.....in the end, religion won't save us, but our relationship with God and our Faith will. But as to what i said before i guess it can be in the case of many religions, not just one inparticular, but a lot of people follow blindly, either because thats the religion you were born into, or forced upon you, and many people become religious robots without their own thoughts or beliefs. They are just born, grow and die in a religion, and neverly truly understand why they were what they were.
> But is it not that we were placed on this world to do Gods work, and help those that are lost find their way? To your mormon story, thats a very good example, because like you said you didnt find your way back through either church Catholic or Christian. My wife goes with some of the bretheren from our Christian church on saturday mornings to go evangelize....something she never did or seen done in the Catholic Church which to me is sad because there are still many lost souls out there and we are our brothers keepers.
> *


Just wanna say i like your name!


----------



## jvasquez

Praise The Lord Hermanos!

I'm glad to see so much conversation going on. GOD BLESS all those who checked in for the first time recently. I'm praying for you and your families and believe GOD will continue to use you to reach out in your communities through lowriding.

Have blessed day homies. And praise GOD for the black eye you all been giving him by speaking that Word when he shows his ugly head in here. :biggrin: :cheesy:

(Sorry about the edit...it's still early )


----------



## MrSix3

<span style=\'color:blue\'>I need yall to pray for me please... I just introduced my "worldy" car club to Jesus Christ! Please pray that it touches their hearts... </span> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 09:18 AM~16414701
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I need yall to pray for me please... I just introduced my "worldy" car club to Jesus Christ!  Please pray that it touches their hearts...  </span>  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


praying right now. thats the best way to do it not say I will pary for you. but actually bow down and pray. God Bless.


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 08:22 AM~16414716
> *praying right now. thats the best way to do it not say I will pary for you. but actually bow down and pray. God Bless.
> *


God Bless You! Thank you brother!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 09:22 AM~16414716
> *praying right now. thats the best way to do it not say I will pary for you. but actually bow down and pray. God Bless.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 25 2010, 11:07 PM~16412814
> *One thing I've learned from experience is that when the devil sends someone or something to question your faith and you defeat him with your knowledge and love for the Lord, you show God the highest praise of all. Not only that it makes you prove what you believe, therefore making your faith stronger.
> *


That'a the genius of religion right there. Its so unbelievable that they had to write about your faith being questioned. It's like one guy said "nobody's gonna believe this shit." And the the other guy said "no, we'll tell them that if they dont blindly believe everything we tell them, that it's the devil making them think for themselves."


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Jan 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16412624
> *Lets all remember one thing we are all children of God and that no religion or belief is better than another. I hate it when Catholics, Christians, Mormons and all others bad mouth each other, especially when they all believe in many of the same things.
> *


If any of it could be proven, they would all believe in the same things. Gods can't be proven because they don't exist.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 25 2010, 10:51 PM~16412668
> *Thanks! Excited to find more believers...!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I can't think of one thing that is real, that I have to force myself to believe in.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 25 2010, 10:53 PM~16412685
> *this topic is been on top for a while now thanks to lord duez i guess God is using him in a good way :biggrin: +
> *


I had to work a lot yesterday. I have a little bit of free time today so I'll be able to kick some knowledge to you guys.


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 08:39 AM~16414828
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You got a clean Regal my brother!!! :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 25 2010, 06:06 PM~16408663
> * In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.{meaning the galaxies the havens
> Now the earth was formless and empty, darkness was over the surface of the deep, and the Spirit of God was hovering over the waters.{the earth was just full of water}
> in the beginning he form the universe first then we don't know how long it took before he start to create everything in the earth some people say the universe and the earth is billions of years old but nature and man about 6 to 7 thousand years  only.
> *


the only people that think man has only be around for 6000 years is christians. We have found human bodies older than the earth is said to be in the bible. Dinosaurs have been gone for millions of years. The gas that you use in your car took millions of years to make.


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 26 2010, 08:54 AM~16414967
> *I had to work a lot yesterday. I have a little bit of free time today so I'll be able to kick some knowledge to you guys.
> *


OK HOLD UP!!! This is a CHRISTIAN topic. We get plenty of negative things outside on tha street homie.... Please take your opinions elsewhere!!! Thanks


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 26 2010, 09:59 AM~16414994
> *the only people that think man has only be around for 6000 years is christians. We have found human bodies older than the earth is said to be in the bible. Dinosaurs have been gone for millions of years. The gas that you use in your car took millions of years to make.
> *


If you read my post, I'm not doubting that anything was here before GOD created Adam and Eve, what I'm also saying is, that since it's not in the Bible I can't confirm or deny that.

You could be right, but in the BEGINNING, GOD CREATED THE HEAVENS and THE EARTH, later came mankind as we know it TODAY...you could be right. But ADAM and EVE's geneology shows they existed around 6000 years ago. So that means mankind as we know it TODAY started 6000 years ago.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 10:00 AM~16415001
> *OK HOLD UP!!!  This is a CHRISTIAN topic.  We get plenty of negative things outside on tha street homie....  Please take your opinions elsewhere!!! Thanks
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 09:56 AM~16414975
> *You got a clean Regal my brother!!! :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


Thanks Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 10:04 AM~16415035
> *If you read my post, I'm not doubting that anything was here before GOD created Adam and Eve, what I'm also saying is, that since it's not in the Bible I can't confirm or deny that.
> 
> You could be right, but in the BEGINNING, GOD CREATED THE HEAVENS and THE EARTH, later came mankind as we know it TODAY...you could be right. But ADAM and EVE's geneology shows they existed around 6000 years ago. So that means mankind as we know it TODAY started 6000 years ago.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


My fault, I just realized my post didn't go through. I was on my phone all day yesterday and must have not went through, but 65ragrider said it too.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 26 2010, 09:54 AM~16414967
> *I had to work a lot yesterday. I have a little bit of free time today so I'll be able to kick some knowledge to you guys.
> *


Thanks for keeping up on top Homie. GOD is using you!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 10:00 AM~16415001
> *OK HOLD UP!!!  This is a CHRISTIAN topic.  We get plenty of negative things outside on tha street homie....  Please take your opinions elsewhere!!! Thanks
> *


its ok bro. he has a right to be in here. we welcome the challenge. :biggrin:


----------



## MrSix3

:dunno: Do Christians go to the Lowrider Mag Tour shows??? My wife and I are in a big controversy over it this year...... :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 10:22 AM~16415195
> *:dunno: Do Christians go to the Lowrider Mag Tour shows???  My wife and I are in a big controversy over it this year...... :dunno:
> *


sure why not? its a great way to spread the word of GOD


----------



## jvasquez

This is for all my brothers in CHRIST. My Homie Brother Ig will be coming down from San Jose to Dallas and perform at our Car Show in May. Wanted to share his website with you homies.

http://brotherig.com/

Also, he has a FREE Mixtape he is offering to anyone who wants to download it. It's FREE to burn and pass along to anyone you want. He is a down to earth vato and has a tesimony I relate with and appreciate his ministry and like I said, wanted to pass along to you.

Let me know what you think.

GOD BLESS YOU!

Here's the link to download the FREE MIXTAPE (Pass it on):
http://www.brotherig.com/mix/MyOfferingBro...backMixtape.zip


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 09:21 AM~16415189
> *its ok bro. he has a right to be in here. we welcome the challenge. :biggrin:
> *


Ok, my bad! Thats just what I was feeling.... But I know Jesus didnt turn away from sinners........... Look at us!!! Thank YOU Jesus!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 10:25 AM~16415213
> *Ok, my bad! Thats just what I was feeling.... But I know Jesus didnt turn away from sinners........... Look at us!!! Thank YOU Jesus!!! :biggrin:
> *


:yes:

In fact Jesus "stayed away" from the religious folks. We gotta be real homie.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 10:25 AM~16415213
> *Ok, my bad! Thats just what I was feeling.... But I know Jesus didnt turn away from sinners........... Look at us!!! Thank YOU Jesus!!! :biggrin:
> *


I am a sinner every day. we all do something that is a sin daily. thats why Jesus died on the cross.


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 09:24 AM~16415209
> *This is for all my brothers in CHRIST. My Homie Brother Ig will be coming down from San Jose to Dallas and perform at our Car Show in May. Wanted to share his website with you homies.
> 
> http://brotherig.com/
> 
> Also, he has a FREE Mixtape he is offering to anyone who wants to download it. It's FREE to burn and pass along to anyone you want. He is a down to earth vato and has a tesimony I relate with and appreciate his ministry and like I said, wanted to pass along to you.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!
> 
> Here's the link to download the FREE MIXTAPE (Pass it on):
> http://www.brotherig.com/mix/MyOfferingBro...backMixtape.zip
> *


Sounds good man! 

Dang! you had me ALL mixed up!!! I flipped back to my car club page and there you were... "doubletake" Thanks for the shotout brother!!! I need some support over there!!! They all cool dudes tho! :biggrin:


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 09:27 AM~16415227
> *:yes:
> 
> In fact Jesus "stayed away" from the religious folks. We gotta be real homie.
> *


For real!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 10:24 AM~16415209
> *This is for all my brothers in CHRIST. My Homie Brother Ig will be coming down from San Jose to Dallas and perform at our Car Show in May. Wanted to share his website with you homies.
> 
> http://brotherig.com/
> 
> Also, he has a FREE Mixtape he is offering to anyone who wants to download it. It's FREE to burn and pass along to anyone you want. He is a down to earth vato and has a tesimony I relate with and appreciate his ministry and like I said, wanted to pass along to you.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!
> 
> Here's the link to download the FREE MIXTAPE (Pass it on):
> http://www.brotherig.com/mix/MyOfferingBro...backMixtape.zip
> *


Jx-NPke2dVU&feature


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 09:29 AM~16415243
> *I am a sinner every day. we all do something that is a sin daily. thats why Jesus died on the cross.
> *


True Dat! Thank U Jesus!!!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 26 2010, 10:29 AM~16415243-->
> 
> 
> 
> I am a sinner every day. we all do something that is a sin daily. thats why Jesus died on the cross.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I mean, we gotta be real, we sin in thought, word, or deed. We need repentance and forgiveness. When we think we have it all together and don't need forgiveness anymore is when we fall in trouble. We gotta be real and stay real, because GOD already knows.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 10:30 AM~16415250
> *Sounds good man!
> 
> Dang! you had me ALL mixed up!!! I flipped back to my car club page and there you were...  "doubletake"  Thanks for the shotout brother!!!  I need some support over there!!! They all cool dudes tho!  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:

Just enjoy the journey homie and be led. I worked with some people for 5 years and never told them anything, but this one guy I know, after 5 years, felt comfortable enough to finally talk to me about CHRIST. Sometimes we have to build relationships first before we can minister to someone's heart.

Remember, one plants, one waters, BUT GOD GIVES THE INCREASE. We can't save everyone, in fact only JESUS can save us, but we can follow the leading and talk to whoever the Holy Ghost tells us to, when He asks us too.

Be Blessed and Be Led Hermano!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 10:32 AM~16415267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 09:39 AM~16415341
> *2QMZpW_ftk8&feature
> *


How do you get the whole video to show up in the post? I have only gotten the link to appear...


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 10:39 AM~16415341
> *2QMZpW_ftk8&feature
> *


you could of just said, x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GOD is Good nimster!!!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 26 2010, 08:59 AM~16414994
> *the only people that think man has only be around for 6000 years is christians. We have found human bodies older than the earth is said to be in the bible. Dinosaurs have been gone for millions of years. The gas that you use in your car took millions of years to make.
> *


who's we?do you really think that everything they say is real.was this people there back then,their equipment is not accurate they only expeculate by saying billions of years.have you ever heard that man has never been on the moon thats a big lie just like saying that aliens exist.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 10:42 AM~16415358
> *How do you get the whole video to show up in the post? I have only gotten the link to appear...
> *


PM sent


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 25 2010, 11:53 PM~16412685
> *this topic is been on top for a while now thanks to lord duez i guess God is using him in a good way :biggrin: +
> *


YES HE IS, OUR TOPIC HAS BEEN ON FIRE THANKS TO HIM AND THE WORD OF GOD SPEAKS...........  PRAISE YOU LORD GIVE US PEACE IN OUR HEARTS FATHER YOU ARE THE CURE YOU ARE OUR MEDICINE FATHER YOU ARE THE ONE THAT GIVES US BEATS TO OUR HEARTS LORD AND FATHER I JUST WANT YOU TO LAY YOUR HANDS ON OUR BROTHERS THAT COME TO THIS TOPIC AND GIVE THEM WISDOM AND GUIDENCE LORD BECAUSE WERE HERE TO PREACH YOUR WORD FATHER AND TO SHOW EVERYBODY THAT WITHOUT YOU THIS COULDNT BE POSSIBLE, YOU MADE THIS POSSIBLE LORD THANK YOU FATHER IN JESUS NAME I PRAY AMEN AMEN AMEN!!!!!! HALELLUYAH, HALLELUYAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PRAISE YOUR NAME FATHER I CAN FEEL THE HOLY SPIRIT LORD, AMEN.....................


----------



## jvasquez

that's me and my wife at 1:08 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

One of my favorite's...


----------



## MrSix3

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gQQfMlU6ZiA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gQQfMlU6ZiA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MrSix3

LOL!!! That obviously wasnt the right way....


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 09:53 AM~16415454
> *LOL!!! That obviously wasnt the right way....
> *


the code


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 10:52 AM~16415446
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gQQfMlU6ZiA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gQQfMlU6ZiA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 10:00 AM~16415515
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


I tried! couldnt figure out what ya meant by "quote the vid" :dunno:


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 26 2010, 09:58 AM~16415504
> *the code
> *


MAN! Your ride is clean!!! Got more pics??? :wow:


----------



## FORGIVEN

THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE VIDEOS "SORRY ITS IN SPANISH", BUT THE HOLY SPIRIT WILL UNDERSTANT IT FOR YOU  ENJOY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9N_7Eud_4o


----------



## FORGIVEN

ONE MORE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB0bwdGseM8


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 10:42 AM~16415360
> *you could of just said, x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> GOD is Good nimster!!!
> *


LOL I posted it and realised you had posted it also LOL


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 11:18 AM~16415639
> *LOL I posted it and realised you had posted it also LOL
> *


Hey that's good, GREAT MINDS think alike...you were in the Spirit Homie. HAHA!

GOD Bless You Bro!


----------



## NIMSTER64

embedding a you tube video in your post

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 26 2010, 06:09 AM~16412057
> *the world is in bad shape you see it everday  it is getting worse  it's sad really
> My dad passed away and the week before our whole church prayed for him....
> 
> but you don't see me taking it out on GOD
> lord duez, have you ever thought about joining the church of scientology?
> maybe they could give you the answers you want to hear
> *



here you go duez you missed a few pages so I went back and dug this up for you to answer


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 11:19 AM~16415647
> *Hey that's good, GREAT MINDS think alike...you were in the Spirit Homie. HAHA!
> 
> GOD Bless You Bro!
> *


GOD bless you to :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

GLORY IN THE HIGHEST, YOU REIGN LORD..................


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

do not judge me by my name :biggrin:


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 10:23 AM~16415682
> *embedding a you tube video in your post
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013
> *


Dang thats easy! Thanks bro!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 26 2010, 11:43 AM~16415837
> *do not judge me by my name :biggrin:
> *


only GOD can judge homie.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 11:56 AM~16415951
> *Dang thats easy! Thanks bro!!!
> *


----------



## MrSix3

Do any of you attend the Lowrider Mag shows???


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 26 2010, 11:32 AM~16415752
> *GLORY IN THE HIGHEST, YOU REIGN LORD..................
> *


8mFCXbhKaEQ&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 12:14 PM~16416091
> *Do any of you attend the Lowrider Mag shows???
> *


if there close to town I attend.


----------



## NIMSTER64

BPwNO9RtLJA&feature


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 12:18 PM~16416124
> *if there close to town I attend.
> *


I just got back in the mix of shows last year...I haven't been since 95 in San Antonio...bring up some memories though. :0


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 11:18 AM~16416124
> *if there close to town I attend.
> *


Great! How are they?? (for a Christian)


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 12:20 PM~16416147
> *Great!  How are they?? (for a Christian)
> *


well its not to bad. you can't drink nor smoke so those temptations are gone. its the after parties you have to not attend. I admit I am strugling with alcoholism. It is a day to day struggle with me. but God is working with in me.I am praying to GOD that he cures me of it.Just stay focused.


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 11:19 AM~16416135
> *I just got back in the mix of shows last year...I haven't been since 95 in San Antonio...bring up some memories though. :0
> *


Were you a Christian in 95?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 12:28 PM~16416207
> *Were you a Christian in 95?
> *


Far from it....that's why I said it brings up some memories.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 12:19 PM~16416135
> *I just got back in the mix of shows last year...I haven't been since 95 in San Antonio...bring up some memories though. :0
> *


yes it does. it is hard when you see everyone els sinning and you try to help them but they moch you. but for the most part out here everyone minds there own buisness and lets everyone live there life and they don't moch. they actually listen and respect your beleives. we just say as long as we are into lowriding we can et along and some do want to learn more about Jesus.


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 11:30 AM~16416222
> *Far from it....that's why I said it brings up some memories.
> *


Thats kinda what I thought. The reason I am asking questions is bc my wife and I got some info on it that it was not a good place for Christians. In turn we have been fighting about it...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

I attended only 1 lowrider mag event

I wouldn't say it's not for christians, I mean there is swearing, people acting all hard etc. 

but you CAN avoid this I guess it's part of the world which is sad....

You have to experience a lowrider show at least once.....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 07:30 PM~16416233
> *yes it does. it is hard when you see everyone els sinning and you try to help them but they moch you. but for the most part out here everyone minds there own buisness and lets everyone live there life and they don't moch. they actually listen and respect your beleives. we just say as long as we are into lowriding we can et along and some do want to learn more about Jesus.
> *




you think that's hard, try growing up your whole life not smoking or drinking and finding friends who do the same

all I wanna do is work on cars and my friends just wanna drink it's hard to find good friends I left the "other" ones in the dust


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 26 2010, 11:36 AM~16416309
> *I attended only 1 lowrider mag event
> 
> I wouldn't say it's not for christians, I mean there is swearing, people acting all hard etc.
> 
> but you CAN avoid this    I guess it's part of the world which is sad....
> 
> You have to experience a lowrider show at least once.....
> *


I told my wife that I needed to go once so I could say I have, its only been a dream for 12 years... and now I have a lowrider to take to it!!! GOD IS GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 12:39 PM~16416343
> *I told my wife that  I needed to go once so I could say I have, its only been a dream for 12 years...  and now I have a lowrider to take to it!!! GOD IS GOOD!!! :biggrin:
> *


Good question...but the answer to a million and one questions is BE LED...if you know it's going to bring strife in your home, then don't do it. It's not worth it.

Just my opinion.


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 11:43 AM~16416387
> *Good question...but the answer to a million and one questions is BE LED...if you know it's going to bring strife in your home, then don't do it. It's not worth it.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> *


I hear ya! But she is going off of info that she got from someone who hasnt ever been to one.... I am prayin about it!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 12:14 PM~16416091
> *Do any of you attend the Lowrider Mag shows???
> *


I GO TO EVERY SHOW HERE IN L.A :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 26 2010, 10:23 AM~16415684
> *here you go duez  you missed a few pages so I went back and dug this up for you to answer
> *


thats funny that you would suggest a church rather than a college for information.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 11:29 AM~16415243
> *I am a sinner every day. we all do something that is a sin daily. thats why Jesus died on the cross.
> *


amen brother nim... thank you JESUS..


----------



## slamD59

ENJOY BROTHERS!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 09:00 AM~16415001
> *OK HOLD UP!!!  This is a CHRISTIAN topic.  We get plenty of negative things outside on tha street homie....  Please take your opinions elsewhere!!! Thanks
> *


Everything I'm saying has to do with christianity. If you feels it's negative then you dont understand it.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 26 2010, 01:38 PM~16416335
> *you think that's hard, try growing up your whole life not smoking or drinking and finding friends who do the same
> 
> all I wanna do is work on cars and my friends just wanna drink  it's hard to find good friends I left the "other" ones in the dust
> *


same here.. i never smoked, never did drugs, very rare to i have a drink..


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 09:19 AM~16415173
> *Thanks for keeping up on top Homie. GOD is using you!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Newton teach you my brotha.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOY0mjjmx8Y


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 26 2010, 01:05 PM~16416621
> *:thumbsup: Newton teach you my brotha.
> *


Thanks for the bump homie...keep on coming through and showing Love. GOD is loving it!!!!


----------



## TOE-KNEE

figure id share a few from youtube.. but some reason it wont post the video.. only the link...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-08YZF87OBQ


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jan 26 2010, 01:17 PM~16416754
> *figure id share a few from youtube.. but some reason it wont post the video.. only the link...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-08YZF87OBQ
> *


Thanks AN-TOE-KNEE-O :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I LOVE JESUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrSix3

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 26 2010, 12:02 PM~16416581
> *Everything I'm saying has to do with christianity. If you feels it's negative then you dont understand it.
> *


You're entitled to YOUR opinion yes, however, I dont like going to a Christian based topic and seeing all of YOUR cuss words on the page.....


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 02:18 PM~16417373
> *You're entitled to YOUR opinion yes, however, I dont like going to a Christian based topic and seeing all of YOUR cuss words on the page.....
> *


YES HE IS ENTITLED TO HIS OPINIONS BROTHER, WEATHER WE AGREE OR NOT, WE KNOW THE WORD AND THE WORD SEPORATES US FROM ALL EVIL, HE WILL FACE JUDGEMENT DAY JUST LIKE ALL OF US. WE CANT GIVE UP ON HIM, ALL WE CAN DO IS PLANT A SEAD, AND EVENTUALLY HE WILL DECIDE FOR HIMSELF. HE STILL COMES BACK CAUSE HE LIKES TALKING TO US, NOTHINGS WRONG WITH THAT. JUST MY TWO CENTS :happysad:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 26 2010, 01:37 PM~16417583
> *YES HE IS ENTITLED TO HIS OPINIONS BROTHER, WEATHER WE AGREE OR NOT, WE KNOW THE WORD AND THE WORD SEPORATES US FROM ALL EVIL, HE WILL FACE JUDGEMENT DAY JUST LIKE ALL OF US.  WE CANT GIVE UP ON HIM, ALL WE CAN DO IS PLANT A SEAD, AND EVENTUALLY HE WILL DECIDE FOR HIMSELF. HE STILL COMES BACK CAUSE HE LIKES TALKING TO US, NOTHINGS WRONG WITH THAT. JUST MY TWO CENTS :happysad:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2010, 01:02 PM~16417206
> *I LOVE JESUS!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2010, 01:02 PM~16417206
> *I LOVE JESUS!!!!!!!!
> *


Does your wife know? :rimshot:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 01:18 PM~16417373
> *You're entitled to YOUR opinion yes, however, I dont like going to a Christian based topic and seeing all of YOUR cuss words on the page.....
> *


I only cussed at switchcraft and I edited it out afterwards. Newton teach you and your family. :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 26 2010, 01:37 PM~16417583
> *YES HE IS ENTITLED TO HIS OPINIONS BROTHER, WEATHER WE AGREE OR NOT, WE KNOW THE WORD AND THE WORD SEPORATES US FROM ALL EVIL, HE WILL FACE JUDGEMENT DAY JUST LIKE ALL OF US.  WE CANT GIVE UP ON HIM, ALL WE CAN DO IS PLANT A SEAD, AND EVENTUALLY HE WILL DECIDE FOR HIMSELF. HE STILL COMES BACK CAUSE HE LIKES TALKING TO US, NOTHINGS WRONG WITH THAT. JUST MY TWO CENTS :happysad:
> *


 all we doin is discussing the bible and various other books.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Jan 26 2010, 11:36 AM~16416309-->
> 
> 
> 
> I attended only 1 lowrider mag event
> 
> I wouldn't say it's not for christians, I mean there is swearing, people acting all hard etc.
> 
> but you CAN avoid this    I guess it's part of the world which is sad....
> 
> You have to experience a lowrider show at least once.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MrSix3_@Jan 26 2010, 11:39 AM~16416343
> *I told my wife that  I needed to go once so I could say I have, its only been a dream for 12 years...  and now I have a lowrider to take to it!!! GOD IS GOOD!!! :biggrin:
> *


I usually only go for setup/teardown and the awards ceremony. I think thats the best part.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 26 2010, 05:59 PM~16419690
> * all we doin is discussing the bible and various other books.
> *


THATS RIGHT, YOU HAVE YOUR OPINIONS WE GOT OURS  WE DONT HAVE TO AGREE, BUT WE DO RESPECT EACH OTHER


----------



## NIMSTER64

I have a question. how do you guys feel about tattoos? like getting a new one.I been wanting to get a new one for over 10 years. I finally found one. the one I have now is the symbol of the defenders of faith when I was growing up. 



ephisians 6:12
For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms.

our symbol was the armor of GOD. 
my tat consits of the sword of the spirit,the helmet of salvation and the bible. I want to add the one thats in my avitar. Jesus wept


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 08:57 PM~16423194
> *I have a question. how do you guys feel about tattoos? like getting a new one.I been wanting to get a new one for over 10 years. I finally found one. the one I have now is the symbol of the defenders of faith when I was growing up.
> ephisians 6:12
> For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms.
> 
> our symbol was the armor of GOD.
> my tat consits of the sword of the spirit,the helmet of salvation and the bible. I want to add the one thats in my avitar. Jesus wept
> *


well remember that the body is the temple of the holly spirit so we hav to take care of it and respected it.in the old days people use to mark them selves and would destroy their body but they usually cut their skin to do markings,i heard a pastor ones say that if you have religious tatto sometimes you can actually witness to people threw them sometimes people want to know what your tattoos mean so you can use it to talk to them about the lord.


----------



## Duez

get this one.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 26 2010, 09:10 PM~16423371
> *get this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


knowing how everything is made is not important what counts is how you live your life.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 26 2010, 09:45 PM~16423874
> *knowing how everything is made is not important what counts is how you live your life.
> *


Say that when your dying from the plague.


----------



## goldspokes

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 26 2010, 08:59 AM~16414994
> *the only people that think man has only be around for 6000 years is christians. We have found human bodies older than the earth is said to be in the bible. Dinosaurs have been gone for millions of years. The gas that you use in your car took millions of years to make.
> *


i dont think the refineries have been around millions of years


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 26 2010, 09:51 PM~16423960
> *Say that when your dying from the plague.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 26 2010, 09:57 PM~16423194
> *I have a question. how do you guys feel about tattoos? like getting a new one.I been wanting to get a new one for over 10 years. I finally found one. the one I have now is the symbol of the defenders of faith when I was growing up.
> ephisians 6:12
> For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms.
> 
> our symbol was the armor of GOD.
> my tat consits of the sword of the spirit,the helmet of salvation and the bible. I want to add the one thats in my avitar. Jesus wept
> *


Here's the verse many people feel points to tattoos and that the Bible says you should NOT do it:
Leviticus 19:28 (KJV)
Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the Lord.

Now looking at what 65ragrider said, that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost. Would you go graffitti your local church on the street? So would you mark up your body which is the temple of the Holy Spirit?

I believe it's wrong to get tattoos, I have 2 tattoos myself that I had before I was born again. Since then I've repented and I will not get any more. 

To me it's pretty clear. Some people try to leave room in there to allow it by saying it's Old Testament, but I don't agree. If we say it doesn't apply because it's Old Testament, does that mean that the Blessings of the Law don't belong to us either?


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 26 2010, 12:15 AM~16413274
> *Just wanna say i like your name!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 25 2010, 11:26 PM~16412960
> *Here's some pics for u guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of coarse I gotta throw me and my mom in there! She got me the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice, clean.....i had a 4 door 60 myself :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

the question about lowrider mag tour shows.....i dont think theres anything wrong with attending them.....The only thing you have to probably avoid really is the girls showing their skin, and teh bikini contest....besides that actual lowrider mag shows are clean for the family because of the strict security. 

A lot of people say if you want to lead a good christian life, surround yourself by christians...does that mean leave all your friends and family behind that are not christians or followers? I'd think if you could be a example for them by just being around them, it would be a way to possibly win them over into christianity. 

For example, when i'm around some people, they tend to limit their cussing just because they know the fact that i am christian....so it helps them bite their tongue.... :biggrin: 

Now i have a question......they say it is wrong to gossip, but is it gossip when you speak the truth and not make up lies? Or is anything negative you say about a person gossip? Cause if you say positive things its not considered gossip.....Just wondering, because im pretty sure everyone goes through this daily at work....I dont think i've ever been in a work environment where coworkers aren't talking about one another....what do you all think?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 27 2010, 12:49 AM~16425605
> *Now i have a question......they say it is wrong to gossip, but is it gossip when you speak the truth and not make up lies? Or is anything negative you say about a person gossip? Cause if you say positive things its not considered gossip.....Just wondering, because im pretty sure everyone goes through this daily at work....I dont think i've ever been in a work environment where coworkers aren't talking about one another....what do you all think?
> *


Gossip in the dictionary is defined as:
idle talk or rumor, esp. about the personal or private affairs of others:

Based on scripture, Romans 1:28-31, it is considered extremely wrong to do that. 
Here is a link to some more scriptures referring to gossip:
http://www.biblegateway.com/quicksearch/?quicksearch=gossip

Here's what I think. What is the topic being discuss? Are the conversations based on someone's personal or private affairs. Such as who they go out with, or is it what the boss said to them behind closed doors, or the way their kids behave...although some of the things being spoken are probably true, if it's idle talk or rumor, esp. about the personal or private affairs of others then I would consider that gossip.

Jesus also said we would be judged by every idle word we speak. I catch myself talking about other people with my wife. Sometimes it's because I want her to be aware of certain individuals and how they treated me or treated other people in my church. But it's easy to slip into just speaking about their actions because I disagree with their behavior and I want to tell all with her. Gossip can lead to many things, like complaining for one example.

The main thing is you have to ask GOD to help you. If you're a born again child of GOD, the Holy Ghost will tell you, you don't need us to say a thing. YOU KNOW IF IT'S GOSSIP. I am just giving you scripture references and examples, but you will know.

Hope that helps.

GOD Bless You!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 11:33 PM~16424605
> *Here's the verse many people feel points to tattoos and that the Bible says you should NOT do it:
> Leviticus 19:28 (KJV)
> Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the Lord.
> 
> Now looking at what 65ragrider said, that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost. Would you go graffitti your local church on the street? So would you mark up your body which is the temple of the Holy Spirit?
> 
> I believe it's wrong to get tattoos, I have 2 tattoos myself that I had before I was born again. Since then I've repented and I will not get any more.
> 
> To me it's pretty clear. Some people try to leave room in there to allow it by saying it's Old Testament, but I don't agree. If we say it doesn't apply because it's Old Testament, does that mean that the Blessings of the Law don't belong to us either?
> *


I see. yea I am a lil on both sides. but I will pray about it.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 27 2010, 08:46 AM~16427382
> *I see. yea I am a lil on both sides. but I will pray about it.
> *


that is th best you can do go to the lord and ask him to put it in your heart,i really don't think it will benefit to get it or not to get it so just pray about it i know coffe is bad for my body but i still drink it :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 27 2010, 09:52 AM~16427412
> *that is th best you can do go to the lord and ask him to put it in your heart,i really don't think it will benefit to get it or not to get it so just pray about it i know coffe is bad for my body but i still drink it :biggrin:
> *


  thats why I wanted to see what everyone els thought. I will eventually have to make the decision my self. Thanks for the scripture


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 27 2010, 09:46 AM~16427382
> *I see. yea I am a lil on both sides. but I will pray about it.
> *


:dunno:
If it's in the word, really there's nothing to pray about. The thing is everyone is on a different level. Some people haven't been taught or told about certain things...if your pastor shows you the scripture on tithing, you don't say I'll pray about it...you either do it or your disobeying the word.

I'm not trying to beat you up, but my point is this, if it's in the the word, there's nothing to pray about.


----------



## Duez

3,300,000 year old "Lucy".


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 27 2010, 10:12 AM~16427551
> *3,300,000 year old "Lucy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the bump. GOD Bless You Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 27 2010, 09:16 AM~16427589
> *Thanks for the bump. GOD Bless You Homie! :thumbsup:
> *


No problem ttt. Newton teach you!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 27 2010, 10:05 AM~16427485
> *:dunno:
> If it's in the word, really there's nothing to pray about. The thing is everyone is on a different level. Some people haven't been taught or told about certain things...if your pastor shows you the scripture on tithing, you don't say I'll pray about it...you either do it or your disobeying the word.
> 
> I'm not trying to beat you up, but my point is this, if it's in the the word, there's nothing to pray about.
> *


X2 IM BLASTED EVERYWHERE TOO I REGRET GETTING THEM IM TRYING TO REMOVE MINES CAUSE I AM THE TEMPLE AND I AM REPRESENTING OUR LORD. EVEN THOU I HAVE TESTAMONIES ON THEM I RATHER GET RID OF THEM.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 27 2010, 10:05 AM~16427485
> *:dunno:
> If it's in the word, really there's nothing to pray about. The thing is everyone is on a different level. Some people haven't been taught or told about certain things...if your pastor shows you the scripture on tithing, you don't say I'll pray about it...you either do it or your disobeying the word.
> 
> I'm not trying to beat you up, but my point is this, if it's in the the word, there's nothing to pray about.
> *


yea your right.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 27 2010, 10:12 AM~16427551
> *3,300,000 year old "Lucy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow she looks young. :cheesy:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 27 2010, 09:05 AM~16427485
> *:dunno:
> If it's in the word, really there's nothing to pray about. The thing is everyone is on a different level. Some people haven't been taught or told about certain things...if your pastor shows you the scripture on tithing, you don't say I'll pray about it...you either do it or your disobeying the word.
> 
> I'm not trying to beat you up, but my point is this, if it's in the the word, there's nothing to pray about.
> *


sorry bro but think about it there is alot of stuff in the old testament that does not apply to us like in the book of Leviticus we don't sacrifice animals any more,we don't keep the sabbath and so on i can give you many more but you have to look at what they are referring to when people was marking them selfs they were doing it to please other gods and that was not good.there are churches that teach that woman can not wear pants and they show you in the bible is in the word,but i think God knows your heart what's the point of not having tattos and living a life wost than a non believer or there coud bee someone with 100 tats that lives a righteous life.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 26 2010, 10:33 PM~16424605
> *Here's the verse many people feel points to tattoos and that the Bible says you should NOT do it:
> Leviticus 19:28 (KJV)
> Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the Lord.
> 
> Now looking at what 65ragrider said, that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost. Would you go graffitti your local church on the street? So would you mark up your body which is the temple of the Holy Spirit?
> 
> I believe it's wrong to get tattoos, I have 2 tattoos myself that I had before I was born again. Since then I've repented and I will not get any more.
> 
> To me it's pretty clear. Some people try to leave room in there to allow it by saying it's Old Testament, but I don't agree. If we say it doesn't apply because it's Old Testament, does that mean that the Blessings of the Law don't belong to us either?
> *


 * 27.
* Ye shall not round the corners of your heads, neither shalt thou mar the corners of thy beard.i see alot of bold christians :biggrin: 

* 28.
* Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD.they did this to worship other gods


----------



## dcairns

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 27 2010, 09:16 AM~16427589
> *Thanks for the bump. GOD Bless You Homie! :thumbsup:
> *


Did they find Charlie Brown too? :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jan 27 2010, 10:05 AM~16427485-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> If it's in the word, really there's nothing to pray about. *The thing is everyone is on a different level. Some people haven't been taught or told about certain things*</span>...if your pastor shows you the scripture on tithing, you don't say I'll pray about it...you either do it or your disobeying the word.
> 
> I'm not trying to beat you up, but my point is this, if it's in the the word, there's nothing to pray about.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 11:57 AM~16428422
> *sorry bro but think about it there is alot of stuff in the old testament that does not apply to us like in the book of Leviticus we don't sacrifice animals any more,we don't keep the sabbath and so on i can give you many more but you have to look at what they are referring to when people was marking them selfs they were doing it to please other gods and that was not good.there are churches that teach that woman can not wear pants and they show you in the bible is in the word,but i think God knows your heart what's the point of not having tattos and living a life wost than a non believer or there coud bee someone with 100 tats that lives a righteous life.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Jan 27 2010, 12:11 PM~16428555
> **  27.
> * Ye shall not round the corners of your heads, neither shalt thou mar the corners of thy beard.i see alot of bold christians :biggrin:
> 
> * 28.
> * Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh <span style=\'color:red\'>for the dead,** nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD.they did this to worship other gods
> *


That's why I said people are on different levels. We grow from glory to glory and faith to faith, in other words, one step at a time. Some people aren't there yet and that's ok. Is it wrong if an apple is not ripe for picking? Well depends on how long it's been on the tree, if it's not ripe then it needs more time, but it's perfect for where it is at that particular time.

I used to justify smoking weed by saying it a natural and GOD gave us all herb-bearing plant for use...but it comes back to looking at other verses related to that. I don't believe you should be HIGH and as I grew closer to GOD I realized I was only trying to make it right in my eyes so I could keep doing it. That being said, I also don't believe that you should MARK or defile the TEMPLE of THE HOLY SPIRIT. Whether it be cigarettes, tattoos, alcohol, whatever.

I'm thankful that we agree JESUS is the SON OF GOD and without HIM there is no SALVATION. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

But GOD will deal with us as we get closer to Him, some things we used to do we stop doing because we started to walk closer to the Light and see that it was wrong. If GOD showed us everything we need to change at once, we'd say forget that I'll just go to HELL.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 27 2010, 11:51 AM~16428977
> *That's why I said people are on different levels. We grow from glory to glory and faith to faith, in other words, one step at a time. Some people aren't there yet and that's ok. Is it wrong if an apple is not ripe for picking? Well depends on how long it's been on the tree, if it's not ripe then it needs more time, but it's perfect for where it is at that particular time.
> 
> I used to justify smoking weed by saying it a natural and GOD gave us all herb-bearing plant for use...but it comes back to looking at other verses related to that. I don't believe you should be HIGH and as I grew closer to GOD I realized I was only trying to make it right in my eyes so I could keep doing it. That being said, I also don't believe that you should MARK or defile the TEMPLE of THE HOLY SPIRIT. Whether it be cigarettes, tattoos, alcohol, whatever.
> 
> I'm thankful that we agree JESUS is the SON OF GOD and without HIM there is no SALVATION. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> But GOD will deal with us as we get closer to Him, some things we used to do we stop doing because we started to walk closer to the Light and see that it was wrong. If GOD showed us everything we need to change at once, we'd say forget that I'll just go to HELL.
> *


what church do you go to is it a denomination?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 27 2010, 03:28 PM~16430385
> *what church do you go to is it a denomination?
> *


no. Risen CHRIST Family Church in Duncanville, TX, we are under Kenneth Hagin RHEMA Bible Training Center in Broken Arrow, OK.


----------



## 65ragrider

Every day we speak countless words, often paying very little attention to the words themselves. However, it is important to realize that we are creating our world by the words that we speak. Proverbs 18:21 in The Amplified Bible says, “Death and life are in the power of the tongue, and they who indulge in it shall eat the fruit of it [for death or life].


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 27 2010, 03:45 PM~16430535
> *Every day we speak countless words, often paying very little attention to the words themselves. However, it is important to realize that we are creating our world by the words that we speak. Proverbs 18:21 in The Amplified Bible says, “Death and life are in the power of the tongue, and they who indulge in it shall eat the fruit of it [for death or life].
> *


:thumbsup: VERY TRUE!!! Thanks!


----------



## Duez

Somebody explain the new and old testaments to me. Seems like they wrote a new bible later. Is that correct?


----------



## Duez

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 27 2010, 06:01 PM~16432674
> *Somebody explain the new and old testaments to me. Seems like they wrote a new bible later. Is that correct?
> *


The old testament was writing before jesus came to the earth the new testament talks about he's life and letters from the apostles.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 27 2010, 09:06 PM~16434297
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like Beth needs to get in The Word. She's been misinformed.

Great bump dues :thumbsup:

Jesus is the way, the Truth and the Life.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 27 2010, 08:35 PM~16434687
> *Looks like Beth needs to get in The Word. She's been misinformed.
> 
> Great bump dues :thumbsup:
> 
> Jesus is the way, the Truth and the Life.
> *


And he beats up janitors.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 27 2010, 07:01 PM~16432674
> *Somebody explain the new and old testaments to me. Seems like they wrote a new bible later. Is that correct?
> *


GOOGLE IT LIKE YOU BEEN DOING WITH THE OTHER REPLIES :biggrin: YOU MIGHT FIND THE ANSWERS INTERESTING :h5:


----------



## NIMSTER64

THE I PAD NOT ANOTHER NEWTON LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS A FUNNY QUOTE


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 27 2010, 09:31 PM~16435392
> *GOOGLE IT LIKE YOU BEEN DOING WITH THE OTHER REPLIES :biggrin: YOU MIGHT FIND THE ANSWERS INTERESTING :h5:
> *


My brain has a higher capacity than google. :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 27 2010, 11:35 PM~16436184
> *My brain has a higher capacity than google.  :angry:
> *


 :0 :nono: :ninja: :rimshot:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 27 2010, 10:42 PM~16436260
> *:0  :nono:  :ninja:  :rimshot:
> *


You guys wanna talk to a supreme being, you dont have to pray, you just have to call me.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 27 2010, 11:44 PM~16436287
> *You guys wanna talk to a supreme being, you dont have to pray, you just have to call me.
> *


whats your #?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 27 2010, 10:46 PM~16436307
> *whats your #?
> *


Your forsaken because you doubt my supremacy. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 27 2010, 11:52 PM~16436387
> *Your forsaken because you doubt my supremacy.  :biggrin:
> *


I was going to call you


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

DmQg-j7WmO8&feature


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 27 2010, 06:57 PM~16428422
> *sorry bro but think about it there is alot of stuff in the old testament that does not apply to us like in the book of Leviticus we don't sacrifice animals any more,we don't keep the sabbath and so on i can give you many more but you have to look at what they are referring to when people was marking them selfs they were doing it to please other gods and that was not good.there are churches that teach that woman can not wear pants and they show you in the bible is in the word,but i think God knows your heart what's the point of not having tattos and living a life wost than a non believer or there coud bee someone with 100 tats that lives a righteous life.
> *




I agree with this, I have tattoos also one that has the word "wicked" which does not carry a good definition in the bible.

How can GOD not be happy about you getting a tattoo that only shows your love for him

here is 2 scriptures that shed some light on my decision to ever get a tattoo again...a guide if you will....I wrote these down so I could always "go back" to them to remind me.

1 Corinthians 6:19-20 “Do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit, who is in you, whom you have received from God? You are not your own; you were bought at a price.* Therefore honor God with your body*.” 

Hebrews 11:6 says “without faith it is impossible to please God…” 



also I know it says do not cut your bodies or mark them for the dead........

but I think GOD would understand if that is part of closure for you on this earth.


just a few thoughts ...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## NIMSTER64

vBezK_v_FqY&feature


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## NIMSTER64

THERES ANOTHER TOPIC IN THIS FORUM LETS SUPORT IT GOD BLESS.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442345


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

RIP dad

this was 1 of the songs I included in the dvd I made at his funeral

damn I miss him :tears:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Ecclesiastes 4:9-12 (New International Version)

9 Two are better than one, 
because they have a good return for their work: 

10 If one falls down, 
his friend can help him up. 
But pity the man who falls 
and has no one to help him up! 

11 Also, if two lie down together, they will keep warm. 
But how can one keep warm alone? 

12 Though one may be overpowered, 
two can defend themselves. 
A cord of three strands is not quickly broken.


----------



## NIMSTER64

xi0yLRX4d2M&feature


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 28 2010, 12:09 AM~16436583
> *I agree with this, I have tattoos also one that has the word "wicked" which does not carry a good definition in the bible.
> 
> How can GOD not be happy about you getting a tattoo that only shows your love for him
> 
> here is 2 scriptures that shed some light on my decision to ever get a tattoo again...a guide if you will....I wrote these down so I could always "go back" to them to remind me.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19-20  “Do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit, who is in you, whom you have received from God? You are not your own; you were bought at a price. Therefore honor God with your body.”
> 
> Hebrews 11:6 says “without faith it is impossible to please God…”
> also I know it says do not cut your bodies or mark them for the dead........
> 
> but I think GOD would understand if that is part of closure for you on this earth.
> just a few thoughts ...
> *


 your right. i started the tat a while ago and I want to finish it but I realy don't know if I should or not. if I do I will face judgement and thats what I am afraid of. although I am not a saint but I am doing my best to live rightious


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 28 2010, 12:41 AM~16436963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE THIS SONG OF PRAISE


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 28 2010, 07:44 AM~16436990
> *your right. i started the tat a while ago and I want to finish it but I realy don't know if I should or not. if I do I will face judgement and thats what I am afraid of. although I am not a saint but I am doing my best to live rightious
> *



same here man I am trying my best everday...since my dad passed away it's been so hard 


I truly believe GOD will forgive, he knows we will make mistakes but how can a tattoo that praises him be called a mistake....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 28 2010, 07:47 AM~16437014
> *I LOVE THIS SONG OF PRAISE
> *



me too man all of these I posted, our praise and worship team sing


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 28 2010, 12:47 AM~16437016
> *same here man I am trying my best everday...since my dad passed away it's been so hard
> I truly believe GOD will forgive, he knows we will make mistakes but how can a tattoo that praises him be called a mistake....
> *


It's hard but thats where we have to make the decision. thats why God gave us the ability to make a choice.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 28 2010, 12:49 AM~16437029
> *me too man all of these I posted, our praise and worship team sing
> *


whats the name of your church? I am soon to be a member of Harvest Bible Chapel. I have been attending for about 2 years now I also got baptised there. I accepted Jesus into my heart when I was young but renounced it there again. so that is my home I feel The Spirt working there.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

it is a small church but we are all like family 

New Life Christian Church


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 27 2010, 11:44 PM~16436990
> *your right. i started the tat a while ago and I want to finish it but I realy don't know if I should or not. if I do I will face judgement and thats what I am afraid of. although I am not a saint but I am doing my best to live rightious
> *


That's stupid. Get your tattoo done.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 28 2010, 01:00 AM~16437118
> *it is a small church  but we are all like family
> 
> New Life Christian Church
> *


there is no such thing as a small church. God Bless you and the congregation.


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 27 2010, 11:44 PM~16436990
> *your right. i started the tat a while ago and I want to finish it but I realy don't know if I should or not. if I do I will face judgement and thats what I am afraid of. although I am not a saint but I am doing my best to live rightious
> *


remember noone is perfect we don't go to haven becouse we are good we go to heaven cus jesus died for us if we think we go to heaven for been good none of us would make it only God is good jesus bought us with his blood and nothing that we do can take us out of his hand.the bible says that knowing good and not doing it is a sin.how many of us go and feed the homeless or visit the elders or go to your naighbor and share the gospel not many there lots of things that we should be doing that we don't do and that is a sin.the word also says that if we break one commandment we break them all.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 28 2010, 01:27 AM~16437259
> *remember noone is perfect we don't go to haven becouse we are good we go to heaven cus jesus died for us if we think we go to heaven for been good none of us would make it only God is good jesus bought us with his blood and nothing that we do can take us out of his hand.the bible says that knowing good and not doing it is a sin.how many of us go and feed the homeless or visit the elders or go to your naighbor and share the gospel not many there lots of things that we should be doing that we don't do and that is a sin.the word also says that if we break one commandment we break them all.
> *


I hear you. but I do feed the homeless and keep them warm also. some are old to. I am helping out with sending water to haiti. it ships out on fri.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 27 2010, 11:44 PM~16436990
> *your right. i started the tat a while ago and I want to finish it but I realy don't know if I should or not. if I do I will face judgement and thats what I am afraid of. although I am not a saint but I am doing my best to live rightious
> *


romans 8:1Therefore, there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus.
we will not face judgment like the nonbelievers,we will be rewarded according to your deeds,some will get more than others but we are not gonna be judged we are save by grase and grase alone.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 28 2010, 12:32 AM~16437273
> *I hear you. but I do feed the homeless and keep them warm also. some are old to. I am helping out with sending water to haiti. it ships out on fri.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 28 2010, 01:43 AM~16437329
> *romans 8:1Therefore, there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus.
> we will not face judgment like the nonbelievers,we will be rewarded according to your deeds,some will get more than others but we are not gonna be judged we are save by grase and grase alone.
> *


AMEN :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 28 2010, 12:32 AM~16437273
> *I hear you. but I do feed the homeless and keep them warm also. some are old to. I am helping out with sending water to haiti. it ships out on fri.
> *


Haiti :thumbsup: Homeless people :thumbsdown: Those idiots want to you to pay for them to get high. You wanna smoke crack under the freeway, get a job.


----------



## Duez




----------



## NIMSTER64

Good morning Duez. how is that beautiful air God has provided for you to breath and be alive another day he created? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 28 2010, 08:40 AM~16438351
> *Haiti :thumbsup: Homeless people :thumbsdown: Those idiots want to you to pay for them to get high. You wanna smoke crack under the freeway, get a job.
> *


yea I hear you but I feel like if I have an extra peice of bread instead of it going to the garbage why not share it with some one that needs it.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

"God is spirit, and his worshipers must worship him in spirit and in truth."

— John 4:24


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Jan 28 2010, 08:40 AM~16438351-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Jan 28 2010, 08:59 AM~16438446


Thanks for the bump, keep this thread on top Homie!

GOD Bless You!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 28 2010, 08:05 AM~16438485-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Duez. how is that beautiful air God has provided for you to breath and be alive another day he created? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im thanking my lucky stars for it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Jan 28 2010, 08:25 AM~16438657
> *Thanks for the bump, keep this thread on top Homie!
> 
> GOD Bless You!
> *


This topic will never go to page 2 if I'm on. Newton teach you!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 28 2010, 08:06 AM~16438501
> *yea I hear you but I feel like if I have an extra peice of bread instead of it going to the garbage why not share it with some one that needs it.
> *


Thats called enabling in the addiction world. If they had to stop smoking crack to survive they would, but people keep helping them get by, so they can focus on getting high.


----------



## jvasquez

> * lord Duez,Jan 28 2010, 09:52 AM~16438816]
> 
> *


*Revelation 17:14
*They will make war against the Lamb, but the Lamb will overcome them because he is Lord</span> of <span style=\'color:red\'>lords ,


----------



## Duez

“If I have seen further than others, it is by standing upon the shoulders of giants.”


----------



## Duez

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
It's the devil himself bringing confusion!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 28 2010, 09:31 AM~16439089
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> It's the devil himself bringing confusion!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 28 2010, 10:43 AM~16439214
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Sup 65ragrider? Did your homie ever sell the Cutlass?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 28 2010, 09:44 AM~16439223
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Sup 65ragrider? Did your homie ever sell the Cutlass?
> *


no he still has it everyone is waiting for their tax check


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 28 2010, 11:02 AM~16439372
> *no he still has it everyone is waiting for their tax check
> *


Yeah, I know he'll sell it. It's nice for that price.

Praise The LORD, I was led to go another route and GOD worked it all out for me. So I'm going to finish CHOSEN 86 and then work on another one. Hopefully one day I can get a drop Impala like the one in your avatar. 

GOD Bless You Homie!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 28 2010, 10:31 AM~16439089
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> It's the devil himself bringing confusion!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know God gave him the brain to do all that. Its just stupid for people to idolise him. so thats your God?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 28 2010, 12:46 PM~16441153
> *You know God gave him the brain to do all that. Its just stupid for people to idolise him. so thats your God?
> *


Actually his brain was deformed and his abnormally high intelligence handicapped him. So thanks god. Unless, now that you know it was a bad thing, your gonna say it was the work of the devil.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 28 2010, 02:07 PM~16441354
> *Actually his brain was deformed and his abnormally high intelligence handicapped him. So thanks god. Unless, now that you know it was a bad thing, your gonna say it was the work of the devil.
> *


nope it was all GOD. imagine that he was not born with a deformed brain he would not of been that intelligent


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 28 2010, 03:42 PM~16442759
> *nope it was all GOD. imagine that he was not born with a deformed brain he would not of been that intelligent
> *


Why does god make people smart enough to prove the inessentiality of his existence?


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 28 2010, 06:03 PM~16442977
> *Why does god make people smart enough to prove the inessentiality of his existence?
> *


Because He can.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

TTT TO MY BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S ON THIS CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS PAGE.
O GIVE THANKS TO THE LORD; FOR HE IS GOOD: BECAUSE HIS MERCY ENDURES FOR EVER. JUST A LITTLE WORD OF ENCOURAGEMENT. STAY UP IN CHRIST JESUS OUR LORD AND SAVIOUR. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## jvasquez

PRAISE THE LORD HOMIE!

GOD BLESS YOU TOO!


----------



## Duez

Newton give us the knowledge to see the world as a natural process and not created with magic by a god.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 28 2010, 07:49 PM~16444664
> *Newton give us the knowledge to see the world as a natural process and not created with magic by a god.
> *


Magic is the art of producing illusions as entertainment by the use of sleight of hand, deceptive devices, etc.

There is nothing deceptive or an illusion when reffering to the creation of the heavens and the earth. They really exists.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 28 2010, 06:11 PM~16444296
> *PRAISE THE LORD HOMIE!
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU TOO!
> *


PRAISE THE LORD ALWAYS, AND MAY GOD BLESS YOU TOO!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 28 2010, 06:03 PM~16444221
> *TTT TO MY BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S ON THIS CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS PAGE.
> O GIVE THANKS TO THE LORD; FOR HE IS GOOD: BECAUSE HIS MERCY ENDURES FOR EVER. JUST A LITTLE WORD OF ENCOURAGEMENT. STAY UP IN CHRIST JESUS OUR LORD AND SAVIOUR. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


GOOD TO SEE YOU HERE BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 28 2010, 04:03 PM~16442977
> *Why does god make people smart enough to prove the inessentiality of his existence?
> *


because He's a loving God and chose to give everyone free will. He did not want to create everyone loving him, He wanted everyone to have the choice to love Him or not. That's almost like saying, well why didn't He create us all the same, Then there would be all men or all women, then there would not have been reproduction.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 28 2010, 08:40 PM~16445811
> *GOOD TO SEE YOU HERE BROTHER :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU MY BROTHER, IM GLAD THAT I HAVE FOUND THIS TOPIC, BECAUSE THE ONLY WAY TO GO IS GOD'S WAY.I AM A SISTER.


----------



## 65ragrider

SORRY SISTER GLAD TO HAVE YOU HERE


----------



## Duez

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al

Not from the Bible...

But our founding fathers say we were created....

When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.

We hold these truths to be self-evident, *that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator* with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.

From The Declaration of Independence


----------



## jvasquez

Morning Hermanos and Hermanas!

Praise the Lord for another Blessed Day. It's raining pretty heavy out here in D-Town, and gonna be cold tambien. Gonna enjoy some time with my Chavalito tonight.

I pray you all be safe and Be Blessed this weekend!

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

PRAISE OUR LORD AND SAVIOR "JESUS CHRIST"


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2010, 09:52 AM~16450603
> *PRAISE OUR LORD AND SAVIOR "JESUS CHRIST"
> *


amen


----------



## sdropnem

http://www.voe.org/index.php?option=com_wr...apper&Itemid=91


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 29 2010, 09:07 AM~16450283
> *Not from the Bible...
> 
> But our founding fathers say we were created....
> 
> When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.
> 
> From  The Declaration of Independence
> *


I created a baby a few years ago. A god wasn't even there.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 12:26 PM~16451433
> *I created a baby a few years ago. A god wasn't even there.
> *


GOD IS EVERYWHERE BRO


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2010, 11:39 AM~16451563
> *GOD IS EVERYWHERE BRO
> *


Is he on the satellite orbiting the earth thats transmitting these words of me teaching atheism?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 29 2010, 09:50 AM~16450588
> *Morning Hermanos and Hermanas!
> 
> Praise the Lord for another Blessed Day. It's raining pretty heavy out here in D-Town, and gonna be cold tambien. Gonna enjoy some time with my Chavalito tonight.
> 
> I pray you all be safe and Be Blessed this weekend!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


PRAISE THE LORD EVERY DAY, MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY THIS WEEKEND. STAY BLESSED MY BROTHER.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2010, 09:52 AM~16450603
> *PRAISE OUR LORD AND SAVIOR "JESUS CHRIST"
> *


TTT FOR JESUS CHRIST OUR LORD AND SAVIOR.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 12:55 PM~16451705
> *Is he on the satellite orbiting the earth thats transmitting these words of me teaching atheism?
> *


Nope, GOD is omnipresent, he's everywhere all the time. Satan is the one who needs satellites and cameras on every street corner.

Good question. TTT Once again. GOD Bless You dues. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 11:26 AM~16451433
> *I created a baby a few years ago. A god wasn't even there.
> *


GOD IS EVERYWHERE. GOD IS WITH US EVERY DAY.

(JEREMIAH CHP.1 VERSE 5) BEFORE I FORMED YOU IN THE BELLY I KNEW YOU; AND BEFORE YOU CAME FORTH OUT OF THE WOMB I SANCTIFIED YOU, AND I ORDAINED YOU A PROPHET TO THE NATIONS.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 11:55 AM~16451705
> *Is he on the satellite orbiting the earth thats transmitting these words of me teaching atheism?
> *


LIKE I SAID GOD IS EVERYWHERE. GOD IS NOT THE ONE TRANSMITTING THESE WORDS OF U TEACHING ATHEISM, THAT IS THE TRICK OF THE ENEMY.


----------



## Duez

The internet is the devil. :0


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 12:55 PM~16451705
> *Is he on the satellite orbiting the earth thats transmitting these words of me teaching atheism?
> *


THOSE ARE DEMONDS IN YOU BROTHER, ITS NOT U WERE AGAINST ITS THE DEMONDS IN YOU WERE BATTLELING WITH  IM STILL GONNA PRAY FOR YOU AND ME AND EVERYBODY ELSE ON THIS TOPIC


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

NO, IT'S NOT THE INTERNET IT'S WHAT MAN DOES ON THE INTERNET.

JOHN 3 VERSE 15 

FOR GOD SO LOVED THE WORLD, THAT HE GAVE HIS ONLY BEGOTTEN SON, THAT WHOSOEVER BELIEVES IN HIM SHOULD NOT PERISH, BUT HAVE EVERLASTING LIFE.

JOHN 3 VERSE 18

HE THAT BELIEVES IN HIM IS NOT CONDEMNED: BUT HE THAT BELIEVES NOT IS CONDEMNED ALREADY, BECAUSE HE HAS NOT BELIEVED IN THE NAME OF THE ONLY BEGOTTEN SON OF GOD.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2010, 01:59 PM~16452714
> *THOSE ARE DEMONDS IN YOU BROTHER, ITS NOT U WERE AGAINST ITS THE DEMONDS IN YOU WERE BATTLELING WITH  IM STILL GONNA PRAY FOR YOU AND ME AND EVERYBODY ELSE ON THIS TOPIC
> *


AMEN MY BROTHER, WHEN TWO TOUCH AND AGREE GOD IS IN THE MIST. SO ALL WE CAN DO IS STAY PRAYED UP FOR OUR BROTHER LORD DUEZ. (IN JESUS NAME.)


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 29 2010, 03:20 PM~16452878
> *AMEN MY BROTHER, WHEN TWO TOUCH AND AGREE GOD IS IN THE MIST. SO ALL WE CAN DO IS STAY PRAYED UP FOR OUR BROTHER LORD DUEZ. (IN JESUS NAME.)
> *


IM WITH YOU ON THAT ONE SISTER HALLELUYAH!! IN JESUS NAME I ASK YOU FATHER TO CAST THOSE DEMONDS IN OUR BROTHER LORD DUEZ I KNOW YOU HAVE THE POWER TO DO ANYTHING LORD AND IN YOU I HAVE MY TRUST FATHER ONLY YOU LORD JESUS, AMEN AMEN AMEN!!!!! FATHER I THANK YOU FOR LISTENING TO OUR PRAYERS LORD EVEN THOU WERE HERE FIGHTING WITH DEMONDS I KNOW YOUR ON OUR SIDE LORD AND ANY NEGATIVE COMMENTS THAT COME HERE LORD YOU KNOW IN OUR HEARTS ITS YOU WHO WE TRUST NOT MEN OR ANY OTHER DEMOND THAT TRIES TO PUT YOU DOWN. IN JESUS NAME I PRAY AMEN................  PRAISE YOU FATHER JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 28 2010, 09:22 PM~16446316
> *THANK YOU MY BROTHER, IM GLAD THAT I HAVE FOUND THIS TOPIC, BECAUSE THE ONLY WAY TO GO IS GOD'S WAY.I AM A SISTER.
> *



What's up certified boss lady  !! I just found this topic a couple of weeks ago myself, it's good to see riders on here spreading God's Word!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2010, 02:32 PM~16452969
> *IM WITH YOU ON THAT ONE SISTER HALLELUYAH!! IN JESUS NAME I ASK YOU FATHER TO CAST THOSE DEMONDS IN OUR BROTHER LORD DUEZ I KNOW YOU HAVE THE POWER TO DO ANYTHING LORD AND IN YOU I HAVE MY TRUST FATHER ONLY YOU LORD JESUS, AMEN AMEN AMEN!!!!! FATHER I THANK YOU FOR LISTENING TO OUR PRAYERS LORD EVEN THOU WERE HERE FIGHTING WITH DEMONDS I KNOW YOUR ON OUR SIDE LORD AND ANY NEGATIVE COMMENTS THAT COME HERE LORD YOU KNOW IN OUR HEARTS ITS YOU WHO WE TRUST NOT MEN OR ANY OTHER DEMOND THAT TRIES TO PUT YOU DOWN. IN JESUS NAME I PRAY AMEN................  PRAISE YOU FATHER JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AMEN AMEN AMEN 

( IF GOD BEFORE US WHO CAN BE AGAINST US. NOTHING )


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Jan 29 2010, 02:32 PM~16452970
> *What's up certified boss lady  !! I just found this topic a couple of weeks ago myself, it's good to see riders on here spreading God's Word!
> *


 TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST. :thumbsup: :


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

QUESTION:


Why do some Christians pray to a cross?


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 29 2010, 06:01 PM~16454431
> *QUESTION:
> Why do some Christians pray to a cross?
> *


????? CROSS PLEASE EXPLAIN?
I PRAY STRAIGHT TO HIM BECAUSE I HAVE A RELATIONSHIP WITH HIM, I DONT NEED NO CROSS I NEVER HEARD OF CHRISTIANS PRAYING TO A CROSS, WHERE DID YOU GET THAT INFO


----------



## Duez

I got a question. What's a demond?


----------



## Duez




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 07:21 PM~16455102
> *I got a question. What's a demond?
> *


THEIR DEMONDS THAT GET INTO PEOPLE THAT PLAY WITH THEIR HEAD TELLING THEM TO DO WRONG THINGS AND GUIDING THEM AWAY FROM THE TRUTH. THEY WORK FOR THE DEVIL.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2010, 02:32 PM~16452969
> *IM WITH YOU ON THAT ONE SISTER HALLELUYAH!! IN JESUS NAME I ASK YOU FATHER TO CAST THOSE DEMONDS IN OUR BROTHER LORD DUEZ I KNOW YOU HAVE THE POWER TO DO ANYTHING LORD AND IN YOU I HAVE MY TRUST FATHER ONLY YOU LORD JESUS, AMEN AMEN AMEN!!!!! FATHER I THANK YOU FOR LISTENING TO OUR PRAYERS LORD EVEN THOU WERE HERE FIGHTING WITH DEMONDS I KNOW YOUR ON OUR SIDE LORD AND ANY NEGATIVE COMMENTS THAT COME HERE LORD YOU KNOW IN OUR HEARTS ITS YOU WHO WE TRUST NOT MEN OR ANY OTHER DEMOND THAT TRIES TO PUT YOU DOWN. IN JESUS NAME I PRAY AMEN................  PRAISE YOU FATHER JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Does jesus even speak english? He didn't when he was alive. How do you know if he gets on layitlow to read your prayers?


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 07:27 PM~16455154
> *Does jesus even speak english? He didn't when he was alive. How do you know if he gets on layitlow to read your prayers?
> *


HE KNOWS MY HEART BROTHER, THATS HOW HE KNOWS WHAT I PRAYED  HE IS EVERYWHERE...........


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2010, 06:25 PM~16455138
> *THEIR DEMONDS THAT GET INTO PEOPLE THAT PLAY WITH THEIR HEAD TELLING THEM TO DO WRONG THINGS AND GUIDING THEM AWAY FROM THE TRUTH. THEY WORK FOR THE DEVIL.
> *


 :yessad: ANYTHING KEEPING YOU FROM THE WORD OF GOD.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 06:27 PM~16455154
> *Does jesus even speak english? He didn't when he was alive. How do you know if he gets on layitlow to read your prayers?
> *


GOD IS EVERY WHERE MY BROTHER, AND GOD KNOWS WHEN AND WHAT WE ARE GOING TO PRAY FOR BEFORE IT EVEN COMES OUT OF OUR MOUTHS.HE IS THE BEGINNING AND THE END.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 29 2010, 08:11 PM~16455545
> *GOD IS EVERY WHERE MY BROTHER, AND GOD KNOWS WHEN AND WHAT WE ARE GOING TO PRAY FOR BEFORE IT EVEN COMES OUT OF OUR MOUTHS.HE IS THE BEGINNING AND THE END.
> *


JESUS YOU ARE THE SAME YESTURDAY,TODAY AND FOREVER.. JESUS YOU REIGN


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT

Quick question to you brothers of the church cuz im young and new in Crist... I'm a hopper i like to hop my low rider....and with the hop game comes the trash talk..how do you develop a discipline to not use a lot of vulgarity...because i feel bad praising God Sunday mourning and back to old self Sunday night...with prayer all things happen even the impossible...but maybe some one could share a story or say something to help me find some understanding...because we talk all the time how were in this world but set apart...thank you and GOD bless 

:biggrin:


----------



## Punch

Just found this topic....This is Crazy! (in a good way. lol) I got saved when my first daughter was born. She is 11 years old now. I do my best to serve God, I am not perfect but I will die fighting. I fell many times, but just kept getting back up and dusting myself off. I got over the drugs and now trying passin up the alcohol. A lil at a time. Also BIG THANKS to Victory Outreach, I got saved at a Drama they had. My wife is the BEST thing that ever happened to me. If it wasn't for her I'd be dead already. I LOVE LOWRIDING ,I LOVE GOD and I LOVE my Wife, and I LOVE my family. Now I need more Brothers in this lowriding game to encourage me and I will be a good brother and friend to you and encourage you back. God Bless :nicoderm:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Jan 29 2010, 07:46 PM~16455901
> *Quick question to you brothers of the church cuz im young and new in Crist... I'm a hopper i like to hop my low rider....and with the hop game comes the trash talk..how do you develop a discipline to not use a lot of vulgarity...because i feel bad praising God Sunday mourning and back to old self Sunday night...with prayer all things happen even the impossible...but maybe some one could share a story or say something to help me find some understanding...because we talk all the time how were in this world but set apart...thank you and GOD bless
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats the tough part.....they say, if something is going to make you sin, your better off not doing it.....i manage to go to car shows, kick it with the homeboys, and even at work theres a lot of swearing....the hard part is setting your mind to it and trying to minimize the vulgar language until you can control it. I wouldn't give up the hopping....maybe just let someone else do the talking for you, and you let the car speak for you


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 29 2010, 10:00 PM~16456001
> *Just found this topic....This is Crazy! (in a good way. lol) I got saved when my first daughter was born. She is 11 years old now. I do my best to serve God, I am not perfect but I will die fighting. I fell many times, but just kept getting back up and dusting myself off. I got over the drugs and now trying passin up the alcohol. A lil at a time. Also BIG THANKS to Victory Outreach, I got saved at a Drama they had. My wife is the BEST thing that ever happened to me. If it wasn't for her I'd be dead already. I LOVE LOWRIDING ,I LOVE GOD and I LOVE my Wife, and I LOVE my family. Now I need more Brothers in this lowriding game to encourage me and I will be a good brother and friend to you and encourage you back. God Bless  :nicoderm:
> *



thats awesome brother !!!


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 29 2010, 10:02 PM~16456028
> *thats the tough part.....they say, if something is going to make you sin, your better off not doing it.....i manage to go to car shows, kick it with the homeboys, and even at work theres a lot of swearing....the hard part is setting your mind to it and trying to minimize the vulgar language until you can control it. I wouldn't give up the hopping....maybe just let someone else do the talking for you, and you let the car speak for you
> *



TO: VICE PRES.
That's good advice. I quit cussing myself and that took alot of effort, BUT YOU CAN DO IT! When I first came to town(I moved from Az to NM) I was hated on by the local Homies for awhile, But as I did more Hydro installs, my reputation is what won the crowd. lol Now ALL the Homies here in our little City gives me respect. I let my work (hydro installations) talk for me. I try not to start any trouble anymore. and in time people will see that you are different.


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 29 2010, 10:09 PM~16456107
> *That's good advice. I quit cussing myself and that took alot of effort, BUT YOU CAN DO IT! When I first came to town(I moved from Az to NM) I was hated on by the local Homies for awhile, But as I did more Hydro installs, my reputation is what won the crowd. lol Now ALL the Homies here in our little City gives me respect. I let my work (hydro installations) talk for me. I try not to start any trouble anymore. and in time people will see that you are different.
> *



where in nm do u do ur work?


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 29 2010, 10:10 PM~16456125
> *where in nm do u do ur work?
> *


I work out of my garage, "Backyard Boogie". lol I do bags in switches. I live in Farmington, NM. I have alot of Homies in Phoenix and when they want me to lift there cars I go down there and tow them up here install the switches and tow them back down there. Where are you located?


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 29 2010, 10:14 PM~16456153
> *I work out of my garage, "Backyard Boogie". lol I do bags in switches. I live in Farmington, NM. I have alot of Homies in Phoenix and when they want me to lift there cars I go down there and tow them up here install the switches and tow them back down there.  Where are you located?
> *


 thats cool im in lubbock texas


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 29 2010, 07:11 PM~16455545
> *GOD IS EVERY WHERE MY BROTHER, AND GOD KNOWS WHEN AND WHAT WE ARE GOING TO PRAY FOR BEFORE IT EVEN COMES OUT OF OUR MOUTHS.HE IS THE BEGINNING AND THE END.
> *


How do you know this?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Jan 29 2010, 07:46 PM~16455901
> *Quick question to you brothers of the church cuz im young and new in Crist... I'm a hopper i like to hop my low rider....and with the hop game comes the trash talk..how do you develop a discipline to not use a lot of vulgarity...because i feel bad praising God Sunday mourning and back to old self Sunday night...with prayer all things happen even the impossible...but maybe some one could share a story or say something to help me find some understanding...because we talk all the time how were in this world but set apart...thank you and GOD bless
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Live your life how you wanna live it, because the truth is, there is no god watching you and judging how you live it.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 11:26 AM~16451433
> *I created a baby a few years ago. A god wasn't even there.
> *


You know what they are talking about. It is the foundation of this country. You asked for non bible. There is a small but mighty piece of it. But you just want to brush it off.


----------



## Maverick

where does it say anything in the bible about cussing.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Jan 29 2010, 07:46 PM~16455901
> *Quick question to you brothers of the church cuz im young and new in Crist... I'm a hopper i like to hop my low rider....and with the hop game comes the trash talk..how do you develop a discipline to not use a lot of vulgarity...because i feel bad praising God Sunday mourning and back to old self Sunday night...with prayer all things happen even the impossible...but maybe some one could share a story or say something to help me find some understanding...because we talk all the time how were in this world but set apart...thank you and GOD bless
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Praise Him!
Praise Him for the good
Praise Him for the bad
They will think your crazy but your car will speak for it self. 

Who can tame the toung it is a little fire that sets everything a blaze. Paraphased from James 1


----------



## Duez

Here's one for you guys. The church arrested Galileo Galilei for saying the Earth revolved around the Sun and he died under house arrest. So does it? Is the Earth that god created the center of the universe or was Galileo correct and it's just one of many planets circling the sun?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 29 2010, 09:01 PM~16456710
> *You know what they are talking about. It is the foundation of this country. You asked for non bible. There is a small but mighty piece of it. But you just want to brush it off.
> *


Religion has a way of bending fact to fit it's fiction.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 09:11 PM~16456801
> *Religion has a way of bending fact to fit it's fiction.
> *


That's funny because science does the same thing!!

We can go round and around about this kind of stuff. We all have FreeWill we do what we want! When it is all said and done what will be the outcome. If We are wrong at least we lived a decent life and tried to do right by all. If you are wrong well I guess we will never know. God has been Good to me and has blessed me beyond belief. Nothing no nothing you can ever say will make me beilive anything differant. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

this videos for you duez :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 09:10 PM~16456786
> *Here's one for you guys. The church arrested Galileo Galilei for saying the Earth revolved around the Sun and he died under house arrest. So does it? Is the Earth that god created the center of the universe or was Galileo correct and it's just one of many planets circling the sun?
> *


heres one for you....that was the catholic church once again.... :biggrin: 
there are a lot of things the catholic church did that i disagree with, like forcing its faith on people or face death in those times. Gods will was for man to have free will, not to be forced to love and obey him.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 29 2010, 09:34 PM~16457031
> *That's funny because science does the same thing!!
> 
> We can go round and around about this kind of stuff. We all have FreeWill we do what we want!  When it is all said and done what will be the outcome. If We are wrong at least we lived a decent life and tried to do right by all. If you are wrong well I guess we will never know.  God has been Good to me and has blessed me beyond belief. Nothing no nothing you can ever say will make me beilive anything differant. Thank you Jesus!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Jan 29 2010, 07:46 PM~16455901
> *Quick question to you brothers of the church cuz im young and new in Crist... I'm a hopper i like to hop my low rider....and with the hop game comes the trash talk..how do you develop a discipline to not use a lot of vulgarity...because i feel bad praising God Sunday mourning and back to old self Sunday night...with prayer all things happen even the impossible...but maybe some one could share a story or say something to help me find some understanding...because we talk all the time how were in this world but set apart...thank you and GOD bless
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


just be humble remember don't let the world control you but you have to control the world around you,feed of the word everyday let God work in your life the closer you're to God the less you gonna want to talk likethat.it is good that you feel bad that means the holly spirit is convensing you that your wrong.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 29 2010, 10:24 PM~16457499
> *this videos for you duez  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick video, I had to turn the sound off though. :biggrin: Me and the wife have talked about going to see the Northern Lights at some point.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2010, 10:06 PM~16456754
> *where does it say anything in the bible about cussing.
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 06:21 PM~16455102
> *I got a question. What's a demond?
> *


A DEMON IS A FALLEN ANGEL. WHEN SATAN, WHO WAS THE VERY HIGHEST ANGEL, REBELLED AGAINST GOD, HE TOOK A LARGE NUMBER OF THE ANGELS WITH HIM IN REBELLION. WHEN THEIR REBELLION FAILED, THEY WERE CAST OUT OF HEAVEN. THOSE ANGELS ARE NOW DEMONS. AS ANGELS CAN ASCEND THE HEIGHTS OF SPIRITUALITY, DEMONS REACH THE DEPTHS OF HATRED, BITTERNESS, AND PERVERSION. DEMONS TORMENT PEOPLE, POSSESS THEM,AND LEAD THEM FROM GOD AND HIS TRUTH.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 10:33 PM~16457575
> *Sick video, I had to turn the sound off though. :biggrin: Me and the wife have talked about going to see the Northern Lights at some point.
> *


thats ok, theres still words in the video  :biggrin:


----------



## angel dust 64

every knee shall bow every tounge shall confess


----------



## 65ragrider

# If anyone's name was not found written in the book of life, he was thrown into the lake of fire.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Jan 29 2010, 07:46 PM~16455901
> *Quick question to you brothers of the church cuz im young and new in Crist... I'm a hopper i like to hop my low rider....and with the hop game comes the trash talk..how do you develop a discipline to not use a lot of vulgarity...because i feel bad praising God Sunday mourning and back to old self Sunday night...with prayer all things happen even the impossible...but maybe some one could share a story or say something to help me find some understanding...because we talk all the time how were in this world but set apart...thank you and GOD bless
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


A LITTLE WORD OF ENCOURAGEMENT MY BROTHER, WOULD BE TO JUST STAY PRAYED UP, AND ASK GOD TO DELIVER YOU FROM ALL OF THOSE THINGS THAT U WANT TO BE DELIVERED FROM, AND IN DUE TIME MY BROTHER YOU WILL FIND YOUR SELF NOT DOING THOSE THINGS AS MUCH ANYMORE, THEN LATER ON DOWN THE LINE IT STARTS TO BE FAMILIAR TO YOU AND YOU JUST WON'T DO IT ANYMORE, ANOTHER THING NO WAS IS PERFECT, BUT WE STRIVE TO BE, BUT AS LONG AS WE KNOW WHO OUR LORD AND SAVIOR IS THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS.MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY MY BROTHER.LAST BUT NOT LEAST IM A SISTER THAT LOVES LOWRIDING TO, I HAVE A 1959 RAG, 1963 CHEVY RADICAL HOPPER, & 1961 RAG, AND I KNOW HOW THE HOPPING GAME COMES WITH A HOLE LOT OF TRASH TALKING, BUT I TRY TO DISTANCE MY SELF FROM IT ALL AND KEEP IT MOVIN, BECAUSE SOONER OR LATER THE PEOPLE YOU ARE AROUND, AND FRIENDS WILL SEE THE JESUS IN YOU, AND WILL RESPECT THAT TO NOT TALK TRASH AROUND YOU, SMOKE AROUND YOU, OR WHAT EVER THEY USE TO DO AROUND YOU.JUST SPEAKING ON EXPERIENCE WITH WHAT I SEEN HAPPEN TO ME. GOD IS GOOD.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64_@Jan 29 2010, 10:58 PM~16457736
> *every knee shall bow every tounge shall confess
> *


AMEN 

THAT'S WHAT THE WORD SAY'S.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2010, 09:06 PM~16456754
> *where does it say anything in the bible about cussing.
> *


* 4.Ephesians 
* Nor should there be obscenity, foolish talk or coarse joking, which are out of place, but rather thanksgiving.

* 5.
* For of this you can be sure: No immoral, impure or greedy person--such a man is an idolater--has any inheritance in the kingdom of Christ and of God.

* 6.
* Let no one deceive you with empty words, for because of such things God's wrath comes on those who are disobedient.

* 7.
* Therefore do not be partners with them.

* 8.
* For you were once darkness, but now you are light in the Lord. Live as children of light

* 9.
* (for the fruit of the light consists in all goodness, righteousness and truth)


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 08:57 PM~16456673
> *Live your life how you wanna live it, because the truth is, there is no god watching you and judging how you live it.
> *


THE DEVIL IS A LIAR FROM THE PIT OF HELL. (THIS IS NOT TOWARDS YOU LORD DUEZ).BUT IT'S TOWARDS THE ENEMY THAT'S TELLING YOU LIES.

THERE IS A GOD HE IS THE SUBSTANCE OF ALL HUMAN VIRTUES. HE IS ALL-WISE AND ALL-KNOWING. HE CAN DO ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING WE CANNOT DO, AND HE IS EVERYTHING GOOD THAT WE WOULD LIKE TO BE. SO WE SAY THAT HE IS OMNIPOTENT (ALL-POWERFUL) OR OMNISCIENT (ALL-KNOWING) OR OMNIPRESENT (PRESENT EVERYWHERE).WE ARE MORTAL, BUT GOD IS IMMORTAL.
GOD IS A SPIRIT:ETERNAL AND EVER-LIVING.HE IS THE ESSENCE OF LOVE,AND HE IS LOVING.HE IS ALSO A RIGHTEOUS JUDGE TOTALLY FAIR AND JUST.
GOD IS THE FATHER OF ALL CREATION.HE IS ALL POWERFUL AND SUSTAINS THE UNIVERSE.HE IS THE SOURCE OF ALL LIFE AND EVERYTHING THAT IS.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 29 2010, 11:15 PM~16457858
> **  4.Ephesians
> * Nor should there be obscenity, foolish talk or coarse joking, which are out of place, but rather thanksgiving.
> 
> * 5.
> * For of this you can be sure: No immoral, impure or greedy person--such a man is an idolater--has any inheritance in the kingdom of Christ and of God.
> 
> * 6.
> * Let no one deceive you with empty words, for because of such things God's wrath comes on those who are disobedient.
> 
> * 7.
> * Therefore do not be partners with them.
> 
> * 8.
> * For you were once darkness, but now you are light in the Lord. Live as children of light
> 
> * 9.
> * (for the fruit of the light consists in all goodness, righteousness and truth)
> *


Also James 1 speaks on it.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 30 2010, 12:15 AM~16457858
> **  4.Ephesians
> * Nor should there be obscenity, foolish talk or coarse joking, which are out of place, but rather thanksgiving.
> 
> * 5.
> * For of this you can be sure: No immoral, impure or greedy person--such a man is an idolater--has any inheritance in the kingdom of Christ and of God.
> 
> * 6.
> * Let no one deceive you with empty words, for because of such things God's wrath comes on those who are disobedient.
> 
> * 7.
> * Therefore do not be partners with them.
> 
> * 8.
> * For you were once darkness, but now you are light in the Lord. Live as children of light
> 
> * 9.
> * (for the fruit of the light consists in all goodness, righteousness and truth)
> *


who has labeled the words we can and cant say? we can say shoot..but not shit..darn not damn..shazaam..not fuck. I'm not trying to be disrespectful with these words..merely looking for answers.

who has labeled the words as profanity or cuss words?


----------



## Maverick

no foolish talk or coarse joking? 
so chistians are also not allowed to have foolish talk or joke with one another?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Jan 29 2010, 07:46 PM~16455901
> *Quick question to you brothers of the church cuz im young and new in Crist... I'm a hopper i like to hop my low rider....and with the hop game comes the trash talk..how do you develop a discipline to not use a lot of vulgarity...because i feel bad praising God Sunday mourning and back to old self Sunday night...with prayer all things happen even the impossible...but maybe some one could share a story or say something to help me find some understanding...because we talk all the time how were in this world but set apart...thank you and GOD bless
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 *
* The acts of the sinful nature are obvious: sexual immorality, impurity and debauchery;

* 20.
* idolatry and witchcraft; hatred, discord, jealousy, fits of rage, selfish ambition, dissensions, factions

* 21.
* and envy; drunkenness, orgies, and the like. I warn you, as I did before, that those who live like this will not inherit the kingdom of God.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64+Jan 29 2010, 10:58 PM~16457736-->
> 
> 
> 
> every knee shall bow every tounge shall confess
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every man shall pay taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 10:58 PM~16457740
> *# If anyone's name was not found written in the book of life, he was thrown into the lake of fire.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God throws people into lakes of fire. :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 29 2010, 11:18 PM~16457890
> *THE DEVIL IS A LIAR FROM THE PIT OF HELL. (THIS IS NOT TOWARDS YOU LORD DUEZ).BUT IT'S TOWARDS THE ENEMY THAT'S TELLING YOU LIES.
> 
> THERE IS A GOD HE IS THE SUBSTANCE OF ALL HUMAN VIRTUES. HE IS ALL-WISE AND ALL-KNOWING. HE CAN DO ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING WE CANNOT DO, AND HE IS EVERYTHING GOOD THAT WE WOULD LIKE TO BE. SO WE SAY THAT HE IS OMNIPOTENT (ALL-POWERFUL) OR OMNISCIENT (ALL-KNOWING) OR OMNIPRESENT (PRESENT EVERYWHERE).WE ARE MORTAL, BUT GOD IS IMMORTAL.
> GOD IS A SPIRIT:ETERNAL AND EVER-LIVING.HE IS THE ESSENCE OF LOVE,AND HE IS LOVING.HE IS ALSO A RIGHTEOUS JUDGE TOTALLY FAIR AND JUST.
> GOD IS THE FATHER OF ALL CREATION.HE IS ALL POWERFUL AND SUSTAINS THE UNIVERSE.HE IS THE SOURCE OF ALL LIFE AND EVERYTHING THAT IS.
> *


You're crazy. :happysad:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 30 2010, 12:22 AM~16457922
> *Also James 1 speaks on it.
> *


great..please post chapter and verse. thanks


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 29 2010, 10:28 PM~16457532
> *:wave:
> *


What's up Al!! How's the wife and kids??


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 29 2010, 11:24 PM~16457942
> **
> * The acts of the sinful nature are obvious: sexual immorality, impurity and debauchery;
> 
> * 20.
> * idolatry and witchcraft; hatred, discord, jealousy, fits of rage, selfish ambition, dissensions, factions
> 
> * 21.
> * and envy; drunkenness, orgies, and the like. I warn you, as I did before, that those who live like this will not inherit the kingdom of God.
> *


I'm out. Who's with me? :cheesy:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2010, 11:23 PM~16457927
> *who has labeled the words we can and cant say? we can say shoot..but not shit..darn not damn..shazaam..not fuck. I'm not trying to be disrespectful with these words..merely looking for answers.
> 
> who has labeled the words as profanity or cuss words?
> *


GOD KNOWS YOUR HEART AND YOUR THOUGHTS HE LABELS EVERY WORD.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 30 2010, 12:27 AM~16457966
> *GOD KNOWS YOUR HEART AND YOUR THOUGHTS HE LABELS EVERY WORD.
> *


so if these words dont mean any harm by me..its cool right..thanks bro.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2010, 11:25 PM~16457945
> *great..please post chapter and verse. thanks
> *


Whip out your bible and look it up :biggrin:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 29 2010, 10:30 PM~16456369
> *thats cool im in lubbock texas
> *



I'm 3 hours north west of Albuquerque, How far are you from Abq?


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 30 2010, 01:35 AM~16458021
> *I'm 3 hours north west of Albuquerque, How far are you from Abq?
> *



5 hours 

im 2 hours south of amarillo


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2010, 11:28 PM~16457972
> *so if these words dont mean any harm by me..its cool right..thanks bro.
> *


 * 21.
* Therefore, get rid of all moral filth and the evil that is so prevalent and humbly accept the word planted in you, which can save you.

* 22.
* Do not merely listen to the word, and so deceive yourselves. Do what it says.

* 23.
* Anyone who listens to the word but does not do what it says is like a man who looks at his face in a mirror

* 24.
* and, after looking at himself, goes away and immediately forgets what he looks like.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 30 2010, 12:34 AM~16458013
> *Whip out your bible and look it up :biggrin:
> *


i have looked up many..but thanks. i love the answers so far..


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 30 2010, 12:38 AM~16458045
> **  21.
> * Therefore, get rid of all moral filth and the evil that is so prevalent and humbly accept the word planted in you, which can save you.
> 
> * 22.
> * Do not merely listen to the word, and so deceive yourselves. Do what it says.
> 
> * 23.
> * Anyone who listens to the word but does not do what it says is like a man who looks at his face in a mirror
> 
> * 24.
> * and, after looking at himself, goes away and immediately forgets what he looks like.
> *


 * 25
* no clue what your talking about and why cant i get a simple answer to my siimple question..


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2010, 11:41 PM~16458077
> ** 25
> * no clue what your talking about and why cant i get a simple answer to my siimple question..
> *


YOUR TALKING ABOUT CUSSING RIGHT THE BOOK SAYS[Therefore, get rid of all moral filth]CUSSING OUT IS FILTH AND IT GOES ON AND SAYS Do what it says[THE WORD OF GOD]


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2010, 11:41 PM~16458077
> ** 25
> * no clue what your talking about and why cant i get a simple answer to my siimple question..
> *


CONFUSION!!!! 65RAGRIDER IS THE DEVIL!!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2010, 11:28 PM~16457972
> *so if these words dont mean any harm by me..its cool right..thanks bro.
> *


IF YOU DON'T OFFEND ANYONE GOD IS THE ONLY ONE THAT CAN JUDGE YOU


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2010, 11:41 PM~16458077
> ** 25
> * no clue what your talking about and why cant i get a simple answer to my siimple question..
> *


What kinda of answer do you want? If you can use cuss words and it does not bother you then either your not a beliver or yourback sliden and have no conviction. We all have freewill and do what we want. We choose not to endulge in foul talk. Do I never cuss, I'd be a liar if I said yes no one is perfect I strive to do better each day. I like to joke around but try keep it on the clean side.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 30 2010, 12:47 AM~16458121
> *YOUR TALKING ABOUT CUSSING RIGHT THE BOOK SAYS[Therefore, get rid of all moral filth]CUSSING OUT IS FILTH AND IT GOES ON AND SAYS Do what it says[THE WORD OF GOD]
> *


who says these words are moral filth..you? the church? again i am very open and not trying to start anything..where does the Lord say these words are not to be used?

to you believe it to be okay or better to say crap than shit?
screw than fuck
darn than damn


i would just about bet you do...where does it say that its ok to say some...but not the others..


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 30 2010, 12:55 AM~16458187
> *What kinda of answer do you want?  If you can use cuss words and it does not bother you then either your not a beliver or yourback sliden and have no conviction. We all have freewill and do what we want.  We choose not to endulge in foul talk. Do I never cuss, I'd be a liar if I said yes  no one is perfect I strive to do better each day. I like to joke around but try  keep it on the clean side.
> *


i would like to know where it says we are not allowed to say these words..

if you dont have an answer on the subject and merely your opinion you have freewill to pass on the question. 

dont let this question offend you or make you feel wrath or anger.

i would hate to be the fault of you becoming a non believer or become back sliden with no conviction..thats alot for saying a curse word.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2010, 11:55 PM~16458189
> *who says these words are moral filth..you? the church? again i am very open and not trying to start anything..where does the Lord say these words are not to be used?
> 
> to you believe it to be okay or better to say crap than shit?
> screw than fuck
> darn than damn
> i would just about bet you do...where does it say that its ok to say some...but not the others..
> *


IT IS COMMON SENSE WE ARE NOT LITTLE KIDS HRE WE KNOW WHAT SOUND BAD OR NOT I WOULDNT LIKE MY KIDS TO SAY THE F WORD OR SHIT OR DAMM IT JUST DOESN'T FEEL RIGHT WHEN JESUS DUELS IN YOU


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 30 2010, 12:00 AM~16458231
> *i would like to know where it says we are not allowed to say these words..
> 
> if you dont have an answer on the subject and merely your opinion you have freewill to pass on the question.
> 
> dont let this question offend you or make you feel wrath or anger.
> 
> i would hate to be the fault of you becoming a non believer or become back sliden with no conviction..thats alot for saying a curse word.
> *



You are funny, if I have to explain you would not understand. Enjoy your freewill!


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 30 2010, 01:04 AM~16458261
> *IT IS COMMON SEANCE WE ARE NOT LITTLE KIDS HRE WE KNOW WHAT SOUND BAD OR NOT I WOULDNT LIKE MY KIDS TO SAY THE F WORD OR SHIT OR DAMM IT JUST DOESN'T FEEL RIGHT WHEN JESUS DUELS IN YOU
> *


exactly..we are taught these words are wrong to say..

i dont want my kids to say them either..but they have no idea they are wrong until i tell them they are.

I had a friend who had an exchange student from Mexico. He was a christian..taught him cuss words in our language..he had no clue..no conviction until we told him they were wrong to say.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 30 2010, 12:09 AM~16458295
> *exactly..we are taught these words are wrong to say..
> 
> i dont want my kids to say them either..but they have no idea they are wrong until i tell them they are.
> 
> I had a friend who had an exchange student from Mexico. He was a christian..taught him cuss words in our language..he had no clue..no conviction until we told him they were wrong to say.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 30 2010, 01:05 AM~16458267
> *You are funny, if I have to explain you would not understand. Enjoy your freewill!
> *


I am a christian bro..I was looking for some answers from fellow christians on the subject of cussing. 

I sure hope your more apt to explain if someone asks you about Jesus Christ..

Dont think the answer "if I have to explain you wouldnt understand" will go over well with non believers looking for answers..probably not too well on Judgement day either.


----------



## 65ragrider

SO MAVERIK HAVE PAINTED ANY CARS LATELY


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 08:00 AM~16450224
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Religion maybe, Religion killed Jesus

Jesus is the truth 

and you know the truth hurts 

so people didn't like him.


----------



## Maverick

I'll leave this topic with this..I do cuss or say slang words. I do not promote it to my kids. I hear the words..shoot..darn..crap..dadgum..awesome..cool..in church all the time.

i see these as words of expression and have an idea that society and maybe the church has put a label on which words or OK..borderline..and never say words. 

God does not make us feel ashamed to say these words as kids..we do. A grown christian man speaking another language has no conviction when saying these words in my language..

Yes we feel bad or remorse for saying these words..having the pissed slapped out of you when your 6 for doing so does that to a person lol.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jan 30 2010, 12:17 AM~16458369
> *Religion maybe, Religion killed Jesus
> 
> Jesus is the truth
> 
> and you know the truth hurts
> 
> so people didn't like him.
> *


 :0 :0 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 30 2010, 01:14 AM~16458345
> *SO MAVERIK HAVE PAINTED ANY CARS LATELY
> *


im about to paint my 78 ltd..do some simple oldschool flake patterns on the top.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 30 2010, 12:20 AM~16458386
> *im about to paint my 78 ltd..do some simple oldschool flake patterns on the top.
> *


THIS IS WHAT I'M WORKING WITH RIGHT NOW 77 LINCOLN


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jan 30 2010, 12:17 AM~16458369
> *Religion maybe, Religion killed Jesus
> 
> Jesus is the truth
> 
> and you know the truth hurts
> 
> so people didn't like him.
> *


What does the mean?


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 29 2010, 11:19 PM~16458383
> *:0  :0  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *



 

You know what time it is


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 11:25 PM~16457944
> *Every man shall pay taxes.
> God throws people into lakes of fire. :0
> You're crazy. :happysad:
> *


U SAID EVERY MAN SHALL PAY TAXES - I SAY EVERY MAN IS TO BE JUDGED AT THE END AND THE JUDGE IS GOD.(U WILL BE JUDGED TO @ THE END)

GOD THROWS PEOPLE INTO LAKES OF FIRE - I SAY MAN THROWS THEIR OWN SELF INTO THE LAKE OF FIRE BY NOT DOING THE WORD OF GOD.(SO DON'T THROW YOUR OWN SELF INTO THE LAKE OF FIRE)

U SAID I'M CRAZY - I SAY I'M BLESSED EVERY DAY, AND SO ARE U THAT'S WHY YOU ARE STILL HERE BY THE GRACE OF OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.

I SAY YOU'RE CRAZY FOR NOT BELIEVING IN GOD WHOM CREATED HEAVENS AND EARTH.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> * 25
> * no clue what your talking about and why cant i get a simple answer to my siimple question..
> [/quote
> 
> MY ANSWER TO THIS QUESTION WOULD BE, IF WE ARE MATURE IN CHRIST JESUS THAN NO WE SHOULD NOT BE CUSSING,BECAUSE WE ALREADY KNOW THAT WE SHOULDN'T BE TALKING LIKE THAT, BUT IF WE ARE NOT MATURE IN CHRIST JESUS THEN IT IS A PROCESS THAT TAKES SOME TIME. NO ONE IS PERFECT, BUT WE STRIVE TO BE.


----------



## jvasquez

Great stuff everyone. Glad to see interesting conversation around the Word. The more we talk the more the enemy is displeased. So keep coming with the Word.

_(I wish I could have got in on this last night, but I was out with my son doing some male bonding. Chuck E. Cheese :biggrin_

*GOD BLESS and PRAISE THE LORD!*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 30 2010, 10:52 AM~16460499
> *Great stuff everyone. Glad to see interesting conversation around the Word. The more we talk the more the enemy is displeased. So keep coming with the Word.
> 
> (I wish I could have got in on this last night, but I was out with my son doing some male bonding. Chuck E. Cheese :biggrin
> 
> GOD BLESS and PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


AMEN MY BROTHER WE ARE TO GIVE THE DEVIL A HEADACHE.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## jvasquez

> * 25
> * no clue what your talking about and why cant i get a simple answer to my siimple question..
> [/quote
> 
> MY ANSWER TO THIS QUESTION WOULD BE, IF WE ARE MATURE IN CHRIST JESUS THAN NO WE SHOULD NOT BE CUSSING,BECAUSE WE ALREADY KNOW THAT WE SHOULDN'T BE TALKING LIKE THAT, BUT IF WE ARE NOT MATURE IN CHRIST JESUS THEN IT IS A PROCESS THAT TAKES SOME TIME. NO ONE IS PERFECT, BUT WE STRIVE TO BE.
> 
> 
> 
> I also think that sometimes people ask questions and want you to tell them whether it's right or wrong so they can blame the person that told them. But if they disagree they have excuses why they don't think that's true. The Holy Ghost will tell you and when it comes up in your heart, then you need to deal with it.
> 
> That's why I think it came up that if it needs to be explained much further that someone can't understand it for themselves in the Word,* they probably are not ready to hear it and accept it as truth*.
> 
> I said this a few days ago, if it's in The Word, there is nothing to pray about. Either you do it or you don't and you get to answer to GOD for your decisions.
> 
> I didn't argue my point about tattoos. That the way GOD has shown me and the question was asked and I answered. I'm not going to make anyone change change their mind. The Holy Ghost will bring things up to us when we're ready to receive the Word *AS TRUTH *in any area of your life.
Click to expand...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 11:47 PM~16458123
> *CONFUSION!!!!    65RAGRIDER IS THE DEVIL!!!!!
> *


THE BIBLE SAYS TOUCH NOT MY ANOINTED ONES AND DO MY PROPHET NO HARM.

(THIS MEANS KEEP YOUR MOUTH OFF OF GOD'S PEOPLE)


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 30 2010, 12:04 PM~16460571
> *THE BIBLE SAYS TOUCH NOT MY ANOINTED AND DO MY PROPHET NO HARM.
> 
> (THIS MEANS KEEP YOUR MOUTH OFF OF GOD'S PEOPLE)
> *


:0 :0 :0 

:yes: :yes: :yes: 

1 Chronicles 16:22
"Do not touch my anointed ones; do my prophets no harm."

Psalm 105:15
"Do not touch my anointed ones; do my prophets no harm."


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 30 2010, 12:03 PM~16460562
> *I also think that sometimes people ask questions and want you to tell them whether it's right or wrong so they can blame the person that told them. But if they disagree they have excuses why they don't think that's true. The Holy Ghost will tell you and when it comes up in your heart, then you need to deal with it.
> 
> That's why I think it came up that if it needs to be explained much further that someone can't understand it for themselves in the Word, they probably are not ready to hear it and accept it as truth.
> 
> I said this a few days ago, if it's in The Word, there is nothing to pray about. Either you do it or you don't and you get to answer to GOD for your decisions.
> 
> I didn't argue my point about tattoos. That the way GOD has shown me and the question was asked and I answered. I'm not going to make anyone change change their mind. The Holy Ghost will bring things up to us when we're ready to receive the Word AS TRUTH in any area of your life.
> *


Actually I have had many teens ask me about cussing and why we can say certain words but not the other.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 30 2010, 01:23 AM~16458411
> *THIS IS WHAT I'M WORKING WITH RIGHT NOW 77 LINCOLN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love it bro..

heres mine..


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 30 2010, 12:42 PM~16460769
> *love it bro..
> 
> heres mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: 

Always loved Lincolns, but they can be expensive to maintain.

Nice ride homie...real nice.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 30 2010, 12:40 PM~16460763
> *Actually I have had many teens ask me about cussing and why we can say certain words but not the other.
> *


And what do you tell them? Just curious...


----------



## Duez

Were the dinosaurs thrown into a lake of fire? What about the other species of man before us?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 30 2010, 12:55 PM~16460816
> *Were the dinosaurs thrown into a lake of fire? What about the other species of man before us?
> *


Hard to say,there is no reference to that in the Bible regarding dinosaurs.

But here's what it does say:

Revelation 20:11-15
11Then I saw a great white throne and him who was seated on it. Earth and sky fled from his presence, and there was no place for them. 12And I saw the dead, great and small, standing before the throne, and books were opened. Another book was opened, which is the book of life. The dead were judged according to what they had done as recorded in the books. 13The sea gave up the dead that were in it, and death and Hades gave up the dead that were in them, and each person was judged according to what he had done. 14Then death and Hades were thrown into the lake of fire. The lake of fire is the second death. 15If anyone's name was not found written in the book of life, he was thrown into the lake of fire.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 30 2010, 11:42 AM~16460769
> *love it bro..
> 
> heres mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is a beautiful car bro you don't see those very often


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 30 2010, 11:04 AM~16460571
> *THE BIBLE SAYS TOUCH NOT MY ANOINTED AND DO MY PROPHET NO HARM.
> 
> (THIS MEANS KEEP YOUR MOUTH OFF OF GOD'S PEOPLE)
> *


thank you sister this guy is more confuse than the devil him self believing all that trash h thinks he knows too much but to me those are the ones that know less.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 30 2010, 12:46 PM~16460781
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> Always loved Lincolns, but they can be expensive to maintain.
> 
> Nice ride homie...real nice.
> *


thanks bro..its actually a ford ltd..not seen everyday.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 30 2010, 01:05 PM~16460876
> *that is a beautiful car bro you don't see those very often
> *


thanks bro..dont see a lincoln vert everyday either..


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 30 2010, 12:07 PM~16460887
> *thank you sister this guy is more confuse than the devil him self believing all that trash h thinks he knows too much but to me those are the ones that know less.
> *




:thumbsup: TTT FOR GOD'S PEOPLE


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 30 2010, 01:12 PM~16460910
> *thanks bro..its actually a ford ltd..not seen everyday.
> *


 :uh: My bad.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2010, 09:06 PM~16456754
> *where does it say anything in the bible about cussing.
> *



Colossians 3:8 But now really put them all away from YOU, wrath, anger, badness, abusive speech, and obscene talk out of YOUR mouth.



you kind of said society has decided what words are appropriate & inappropriate BUT it seems to me that you are just trying to justify your actions.


Psalms 3:5 Trust in Jehovah with all your heart and do not lean upon your own understanding. 6 In all your ways take notice of him, and he himself will make your paths straight.

7 Do not become wise in your own eyes. Fear Jehovah and turn away from bad.


----------



## NIMSTER64

I am so very happy to see this topic growing as it has been doing. God Bless everyone.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 03:01 PM~16461490
> *I am so very happy to see this topic growing as it has been doing. God Bless everyone.
> *


:yes: What's up Nimster?!?!

GOD Bless You Homie!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 30 2010, 11:59 AM~16460836
> *Hard to say,there is no reference to that in the Bible regarding dinosaurs.
> 
> But here's what it does say:
> 
> Revelation 20:11-15
> 11Then I saw a great white throne and him who was seated on it. Earth and sky fled from his presence, and there was no place for them. 12And I saw the dead, great and small, standing before the throne, and books were opened. Another book was opened, which is the book of life. The dead were judged according to what they had done as recorded in the books. 13The sea gave up the dead that were in it, and death and Hades gave up the dead that were in them, and each person was judged according to what he had done. 14Then death and Hades were thrown into the lake of fire. The lake of fire is the second death. 15If anyone's name was not found written in the book of life, he was thrown into the lake of fire.
> *


Dinosaurs weren't discovered until a couple thousand years after the bible was written. There's no reference to them because Jesus was just an ordinary man and did not know about them.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 02:01 PM~16461490
> *I am so very happy to see this topic growing as it has been doing. God Bless everyone.
> *


Hopefully this topic will make people smarter.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 30 2010, 03:04 PM~16461514
> *Dinosaurs weren't discovered until a couple thousand years after the bible was written. There's no reference to them because Jesus was just an ordinary man and did not know about them.
> *


What do you mean?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 30 2010, 02:06 PM~16461518
> *Hopefully this topic will make people smarter.
> *


HOPEFULLY THIS TOPIC WILL TEACH YOU SOME COMMON SENSE THAT THE ONLY WAY TO GO IS GOD'S WAY, SO THAT YOU CAN DRAW IN SOME MORE ATHEISM PEOPLE LIKE YOUR SELF TO KNOW THAT THE TRUTH IS THROUGH THE WORD OF GOD, AND NOTHING ELSE MATTERS.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 02:01 PM~16461490
> *I am so very happy to see this topic growing as it has been doing. God Bless everyone.
> *


YES SIR

STAY PRAYED UP TO ALL OF MY CHRISTIAN FAMILY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 30 2010, 02:04 PM~16461514
> *Dinosaurs weren't discovered until a couple thousand years after the bible was written. There's no reference to them because Jesus was just an ordinary man and did not know about them.
> *


NO COMMENT

U ARE :loco:

JESUS ALL THE WAY EVERY DAY. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN

HELLO BROTHERS AND SISTERS MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL TODAY, AND I PRAISE HIM FOR WAKING ME UP AND GIVING ME ANOTHER DAY TO BREATH AMEN


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 30 2010, 02:48 PM~16461423
> *Colossians 3:8  But now really put them all away from YOU, wrath, anger, badness, abusive speech, and obscene talk out of YOUR mouth.
> you kind of said society has decided what words are appropriate & inappropriate BUT it seems to me that you are just trying to justify your actions.
> 
> 
> Psalms 3:5  Trust in Jehovah with all your heart and do not lean upon your own understanding. 6  In all your ways take notice of him, and he himself will make your paths straight.
> 
> 7 Do not become wise in your own eyes. Fear Jehovah and turn away from bad.
> *


I think this is the reason it is so hard to reach people..christians often get very defensive.

no i am not trying to justify my own actions..im trying to understand who has labeled the by words we can and cant say and if there is scripture to back it.


----------



## 65ragrider

job 38-39this is for you lord duez job was asking God for answers and complaning about stuff but this is what GOD answer him
1 Then the LORD answered Job out of the storm. He said:

2 "Who is this that darkens my counsel
with words without knowledge?

3 Brace yourself like a man;
I will question you,
and you shall answer me.

4 "Where were you when I laid the earth's foundation?
Tell me, if you understand.

5 Who marked off its dimensions? Surely you know!
Who stretched a measuring line across it?

6 On what were its footings set,
or who laid its cornerstone-

7 while the morning stars sang together
and all the angels [a] shouted for joy?

8 "Who shut up the sea behind doors
when it burst forth from the womb,

9 when I made the clouds its garment
and wrapped it in thick darkness,

10 when I fixed limits for it
and set its doors and bars in place,

11 when I said, 'This far you may come and no farther;
here is where your proud waves halt'?

12 "Have you ever given orders to the morning,
or shown the dawn its place,

13 that it might take the earth by the edges
and shake the wicked out of it?

14 The earth takes shape like clay under a seal;
its features stand out like those of a garment.

15 The wicked are denied their light,
and their upraised arm is broken.

16 "Have you journeyed to the springs of the sea
or walked in the recesses of the deep?

17 Have the gates of death been shown to you?
Have you seen the gates of the shadow of death * ?

18 Have you comprehended the vast expanses of the earth?
Tell me, if you know all this.

19 "What is the way to the abode of light?
And where does darkness reside?

20 Can you take them to their places?
Do you know the paths to their dwellings?

21 Surely you know, for you were already born!
You have lived so many years!

22 "Have you entered the storehouses of the snow
or seen the storehouses of the hail,

23 which I reserve for times of trouble,
for days of war and battle?

24 What is the way to the place where the lightning is dispersed,
or the place where the east winds are scattered over the earth?

25 Who cuts a channel for the torrents of rain,
and a path for the thunderstorm,

26 to water a land where no man lives,
a desert with no one in it,

27 to satisfy a desolate wasteland
and make it sprout with grass?

28 Does the rain have a father?
Who fathers the drops of dew?

29 From whose womb comes the ice?
Who gives birth to the frost from the heavens

30 when the waters become hard as stone,
when the surface of the deep is frozen?

31 "Can you bind the beautiful [c] Pleiades?
Can you loose the cords of Orion?

32 Can you bring forth the constellations in their seasons [d]
or lead out the Bear [e] with its cubs?

33 Do you know the laws of the heavens?
Can you set up God's [f] dominion over the earth?

34 "Can you raise your voice to the clouds
and cover yourself with a flood of water?

35 Do you send the lightning bolts on their way?
Do they report to you, 'Here we are'?

36 Who endowed the heart [g] with wisdom
or gave understanding to the mind [h] ?

37 Who has the wisdom to count the clouds?
Who can tip over the water jars of the heavens

38 when the dust becomes hard
and the clods of earth stick together?

39 "Do you hunt the prey for the lioness
and satisfy the hunger of the lions

40 when they crouch in their dens
or lie in wait in a thicket?

41 Who provides food for the raven
when its young cry out to God
and wander about for lack of food?*


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 30 2010, 02:04 PM~16461514
> *Dinosaurs weren't discovered until a couple thousand years after the bible was written. There's no reference to them because Jesus was just an ordinary man and did not know about them.
> *


YOU ARE WRONG HERE IT IS JOB 40:21-30
* Look at the behemoth, which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.

* 16.
* What strength he has in his loins, what power in the muscles of his belly!

* 17.
* His tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of his thighs are close-knit.

* 18.
* His bones are tubes of bronze, his limbs like rods of iron.
THE CEDAR TREE IS ONE OF THE BIGGEST TREES WE HAVE. IN YOUR FACE LORD DUEZ :0 :0


----------



## Duez

His body is very strong and well built. His strength is in his loins, v. 16. His bones, compared with those of other creatures, are like bars of iron, v. 18. His back-bone is so strong that, though his tail be not large, yet he moves it like a cedar, with a commanding force, v. 17. Some understand it of the trunk of the elephant, for the word signifies any extreme part, and in that there is indeed a wonderful strength. So strong is the elephant in his back and loins, and the sinews of his thighs, that he will carry a large wooden tower, and a great number of fighting men in it. No animal whatsoever comes near the elephant for strength of body, which is the main thing insisted on in this description.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 30 2010, 02:34 PM~16461662
> *HELLO BROTHERS AND SISTERS MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL TODAY, AND I PRAISE HIM FOR WAKING ME UP AND GIVING ME ANOTHER DAY TO BREATH AMEN
> *


 :wave: MY BROTHER MAY GOD BLESS U TO.
I PRAISE THE LORD FOR ALSO WAKING ME AND MY FAMILY UP AND JUST GUIDING US IN THE RIGHT WAY THROUGH HIS WORD.AMEN


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 30 2010, 04:19 PM~16462198
> *His body is very strong and well built. His strength is in his loins, v. 16. His bones, compared with those of other creatures, are like bars of iron, v. 18. His back-bone is so strong that, though his tail be not large, yet he moves it like a cedar, with a commanding force, v. 17. Some understand it of the trunk of the elephant, for the word signifies any extreme part, and in that there is indeed a wonderful strength. So strong is the elephant in his back and loins, and the sinews of his thighs, that he will carry a large wooden tower, and a great number of fighting men in it. No animal whatsoever comes near the elephant for strength of body, which is the main thing insisted on in this description.
> *


what are you talking about it says its tail not trunk you are loco where do you get all this from thats not what the bible says cant't you read of you want me to post the hole verse


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 30 2010, 05:42 PM~16462673
> *what are you talking about it says its tail not trunk you are loco where do you get all this from thats not what the bible says cant't you read of you want me to post the hole verse
> *


Just quoting some more christians pretending that the bible is a history book.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 30 2010, 07:05 PM~16463225
> *Just quoting some more christians pretending that the bible is a history book.
> *


yea yea too bad you are the only ignorant person in this topic.what can we expect from someone that thinks that everything was made out of the stars,by the way did you read the rest of what posted.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 30 2010, 03:10 PM~16461868
> *job 38-39this is for you lord duez job was asking God for answers and complaning about stuff but this is what GOD answer him
> 1 Then the LORD answered Job out of the storm. He said:
> 
> 2 "Who is this that darkens my counsel
> with words without knowledge?
> 
> 3 Brace yourself like a man;
> I will question you,
> and you shall answer me.
> 
> 4 "Where were you when I laid the earth's foundation?
> Tell me, if you understand.
> 
> 5 Who marked off its dimensions? Surely you know!
> Who stretched a measuring line across it?
> 
> 6 On what were its footings set,
> or who laid its cornerstone-
> 
> 7 while the morning stars sang together
> and all the angels [a] shouted for joy?
> 
> 8 "Who shut up the sea behind doors
> when it burst forth from the womb,
> 
> 9 when I made the clouds its garment
> and wrapped it in thick darkness,
> 
> 10 when I fixed limits for it
> and set its doors and bars in place,
> 
> 11 when I said, 'This far you may come and no farther;
> here is where your proud waves halt'?
> 
> 12 "Have you ever given orders to the morning,
> or shown the dawn its place,
> 
> 13 that it might take the earth by the edges
> and shake the wicked out of it?
> 
> 14 The earth takes shape like clay under a seal;
> its features stand out like those of a garment.
> 
> 15 The wicked are denied their light,
> and their upraised arm is broken.
> 
> 16 "Have you journeyed to the springs of the sea
> or walked in the recesses of the deep?
> 
> 17 Have the gates of death been shown to you?
> Have you seen the gates of the shadow of death  ?
> 
> 18 Have you comprehended the vast expanses of the earth?
> Tell me, if you know all this.
> 
> 19 "What is the way to the abode of light?
> And where does darkness reside?
> 
> 20 Can you take them to their places?
> Do you know the paths to their dwellings?
> 
> 21 Surely you know, for you were already born!
> You have lived so many years!
> 
> 22 "Have you entered the storehouses of the snow
> or seen the storehouses of the hail,
> 
> 23 which I reserve for times of trouble,
> for days of war and battle?
> 
> 24 What is the way to the place where the lightning is dispersed,
> or the place where the east winds are scattered over the earth?
> 
> 25 Who cuts a channel for the torrents of rain,
> and a path for the thunderstorm,
> 
> 26 to water a land where no man lives,
> a desert with no one in it,
> 
> 27 to satisfy a desolate wasteland
> and make it sprout with grass?
> 
> 28 Does the rain have a father?
> Who fathers the drops of dew?
> 
> 29 From whose womb comes the ice?
> Who gives birth to the frost from the heavens
> 
> 30 when the waters become hard as stone,
> when the surface of the deep is frozen?
> 
> 31 "Can you bind the beautiful [c] Pleiades?
> Can you loose the cords of Orion?
> 
> 32 Can you bring forth the constellations in their seasons [d]
> or lead out the Bear [e] with its cubs?
> 
> 33 Do you know the laws of the heavens?
> Can you set up God's [f] dominion over the earth?
> 
> 34 "Can you raise your voice to the clouds
> and cover yourself with a flood of water?
> 
> 35 Do you send the lightning bolts on their way?
> Do they report to you, 'Here we are'?
> 
> 36 Who endowed the heart [g] with wisdom
> or gave understanding to the mind [h] ?
> 
> 37 Who has the wisdom to count the clouds?
> Who can tip over the water jars of the heavens
> 
> 38 when the dust becomes hard
> and the clods of earth stick together?
> 
> 39 "Do you hunt the prey for the lioness
> and satisfy the hunger of the lions
> 
> 40 when they crouch in their dens
> or lie in wait in a thicket?
> 
> 41 Who provides food for the raven
> when its young cry out to God
> and wander about for lack of food?
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
Poster Posts 
FORGIVEN 359 
NIMSTER64 350 
PEREZJ 345 
REPENTANCE 334 
servent of christ 283 
G2G_Al 255 
King Daddy 227 
Lord Duez 187 
jvasquez 147 
96ROADMASTER 125 
DOUBLE-V BABY 115 
65ragrider 114 
fairydust87 103 
God's Son2 90 
TOE-KNEE 73 
Forgiven 63 51 
A-FORD-ABLE 42 
autopartman 36 
MrSix3 31 
Maverick 31 
68caprice 30 
bribri1 27 
EC31 26 
lefhandman 26 
CERTIFIED AIGA 26 
LOVIN~CHRIST 24 
fundimotorsports 23 
SWITCHCRAFT 22 
oldmemoriesLACO 21 
El Duez 20 
nocaddydaddy 18 
chitownuso93 17 
Yogi 14 
Ben'sCustomWheels 14 
85REGAL 14 
ONESICKLS 14 
betosbomb 13 
Howard 13 
CAPRICE CLASSICS 12 
.:OrangeCounty G:. 12 
HEAVENBOUND68 11 
onone 11 
jdc68chevy 11 
Rolled Brim 11 
CUZICAN 10 
LowFairlane 10 
kustombuilder 10 
PRECIOUSCUBANA 9 
goldspokes 8 
ElMonte74' 8 
SecwepemcTeniye 8 
droptopbwf 8 
TONE LOCO 8 
dubbrollin 7 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 7 
DIPN714 7 
95rangeron14z 7 
SWIPH 7 
ArnGar 6 
SUPREME69 6 
loks - no soy de ti 6 
66LOW 6 
loco's79 6 
sdropnem 6 
o g switchman 6 
goinlow 6 
coby333 6 
ESE JAVIER 5 
BIGBODYLACZ 5 
blueouija 5 
Flash_LuxuriouS 5 
Crenshaw's Finest 5 
sasisneros 5 
tko_818 5 
Punch 4 
my78olds 4 
illholla 4 
Dirt422 4 
Chucks 4 
GMCTROCA 4 
STYLECC61 4 
AllHustle NoLove 4 
mkvelidadon 4 
Bugsy 68 4 
SKReeCH 4 
maddogg20/20 4 
Bigsmooth 4 
SixFoSS 4 
LA4YA 3 
CADDY CREW 3 
540BOY 3 
homeboyz 3 
thecandyman 3 
angel dust 64 3 
CNDYBLU66SS 3 
~~RED~~ 3 
djmikethecholodj 3 
eerazo 3 
JROCK 3 
BIGRICHSPIRIT 3 
CrownOfLife4U 3 
kromatized 3 
Montey C 3 
ixtlizolotl 3 
A.K.A. JAPAN 3 
CHE1 3 
Hialeah56 3 
VooDoo Lounge 3 
Patti Dukez 3 
capriceman75 3 
ptman2002 3 
jsozae 3 
ClassicPlayer 3 
L-BABY 2 
Sangriento 2 
Buddy Christ 2 
~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ 2 
revelation 2 
CYCLON3 2 
arts66 2 
3GENERATIONS64 2 
AGONY 2 
PREMIER C.C. N.C. 2 
NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS 2 
BIG LUX 2 
Joost.... 2 
first class custom 2 
PlaqueWerkz 2 
81RGL 2 
keebs62 2 
RICKS84ELCO 2 
FantasyCustoms 2 
Lowrider Style CC 2 
CadilacSmiff 2 
unique27 2 
LVdroe 2 
Quick 2 
Norcal_66impala 2 
GHOST RIDER 2 
streetshow 2 
BOBO 2 
lacs n chevys 2 
ChristSydeRidah 2 
Repentance' Girl 2 
let_it_go 2 
SUNNYD 2 
downforce 2 
BiggLess31 2 
Los's64 2 
mr.russell 2 
Spanky 2 
Caddiloco89 2 
FULLYCLOWNIN 2 
Dirk 2 
HolyRider 2 
LOWYALTY48 2 
DJLATIN 2 
Devious Sixty8 2 
pachucodruglord 2 
IMPALA JOHN 2 
inchristweride1990 2 
AndrewH 2 
spider97 2 
NEWLIFE ELA 2 
LowDownUnder 2 
wally dogg 2 
King61! 2 
George LA HARBOR 2 
BIGGGBODYFLEET 2 
dcairns 2 
Catalyzed 2 
slash 2 
low priorityz 1 
BigPoppa 1 
BRICKHOUSE 1 
Smooth Operator 1 
djtwigsta 1 
Ese Caqui 1 
j-diddy80 1 
ICEBLOCC 1 
riden on whitewall 1 
TonyO 1 
850-King 1 
Big Rich 1 
Marxx 1 
OGDinoe1 1 
PUPPETP13 1 
loriding69 1 
rag61 1 
KINGLUXURY 1 
big pete 96 1 
muffin_man 1 
HacksawJimDuggan 1 
bgmgastabs 1 
LUXURYKING 1 
peter cruz 1 
MEXICANPOISON 1 
lollypop 1 
snobby 1 
KLIQUE64 1 
Cali-Stylz 1 
2K IMPALA 1 
MRPITIFUL 1 
Badass94Cad 1 
68niou1 1 
LILSTEV 1 
61 Impala on 3 1 
Mystro 1 
BIGGZEKE 1 
DUKES67 1 
topless_66 1 
GROUPEC 1 
steeko 1 
Tradions_CO-719 1 
INKEDCITY 1 
wssnaps 1 
Anson72 1 
Anaheim74 1 
maclcky1 1 
64 og qld 1 
Boricua Customs 1 
reynaldo 1 
cutdog1978 1 
rollin-hard 1 
Imyonumba1 1 
turnin-heads 1 
Models IV Life 1 
Infamous James 1 
memo 1 
bigshod 1 
LUNCH MEAT 1 
mr.77 1 
CADIMAN 1 
WestsideRider 1 
ryderz 1 
E 1 
mr box 1 
devious syn 1 
64 CRAWLING 1 
cutlass_rider 1 
Glassed Out 1 
.TERRY. 1 
ASSTEK64 1 
slamD59 1 
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 1 
GrumpysBird 1 
cloz | grumpy 1 
Run N Late 1 
impala_631 1 
biglouz64 1 
RAG3ROY 1 
LA CURA 1 
b2sdad 1 
Lac-of-Respect 1 
MeaTSpiN 1 
white link 93 1 
FloridaLowrider 1 
vago915 1 
SouthSideCustoms 1 
bighappy 1 
RESPECT ME O C 1 
CarolinaGirl 1 
BIG WHIT 64 1 
mr. cadlac 1 
SYCKO-AZ 1 
187PURE 1 
BIGRUBE644 1 
817Lowrider 1 
Bermuda Triangle 1 
lethaljoe 1 
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE 1 
EVANASTY 1 
Atom Roberts 1 
Midwest Ridaz 1 
48mario54 1 
rookiefromcali 1 
$CHARLIE BOY$ 1 
PURO CERVANTES 1 
joelsoto2005 1 
DSweet LuX 1 
SEANZILLA 1 
VICE PRESIDENT 1 
USMC_DevilDawg 1 
Mrs. Good Wrench 1 
Mr JuleZ 1 
mill creek 1 
purecandy az 1 
81cutty 1 
big9er 1 
cutlass kid2 1 
Bajito OG 1 
s-one 1 
jusjuiceit 1 
boulevardknight 1 
53BOMBA 1 
HOLY MARQUIS 1 
1bad-azz cadi 1


----------



## NIMSTER64

wow duez your in the top ten. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

sorry just got side track. sorry


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 30 2010, 08:05 PM~16463225
> *Just quoting some more christians pretending that the bible is a history book.
> *


what do you need to see in order to accept the bible as the truth?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 10 2006, 07:46 PM~6736875
> *Gangs To Grace Car Club checking in....
> 
> Holding it down in So. Cal.
> 
> I know there are more Christian clubs here on LIL....
> 
> Where you at???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: the first post


----------



## NIMSTER64

Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear My voice, and open the door, I will come in to Him - Revelation 3:20. 



For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved - Romans 10:13.

You Can Receive Eternal Life Now...
That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved - Romans 10:9. 



For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God: Not of works, lest any man should boast - Ephesians 2:8-9.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 09:29 PM~16463790
> *Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear My voice, and open the door, I will come in to Him - Revelation 3:20.
> 
> 
> 
> For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved - Romans 10:13.
> 
> You Can Receive Eternal Life Now...
> That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved - Romans 10:9.
> 
> 
> 
> For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God: Not of works, lest any man should boast - Ephesians 2:8-9.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 30 2010, 09:44 PM~16463875
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 30 2010, 03:02 PM~16461496
> *:yes: What's up Nimster?!?!
> 
> GOD Bless You Homie!
> *


chilling my brother.enjoying Gods creation :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 30 2010, 03:06 PM~16461518
> *Hopefully this topic will make people smarter.
> *


wiser


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 30 2010, 01:13 PM~16460917
> *thanks bro..dont see a lincoln vert everyday either..
> *


Whats up Mav? How is buisness bro?


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 29 2010, 11:26 PM~16457956
> *What's up Al!!  How's the wife and kids??
> *


Their great bro, praise God. Kids and I are in good health, wifes a little under the weather but good.  Looking forward to another sunday morning well spent at church :biggrin: Hows eveything on your end? Wife good?


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 10:29 PM~16463790
> *Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear My voice, and open the door, I will come in to Him - Revelation 3:20.
> 
> 
> 
> For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved - Romans 10:13.
> 
> You Can Receive Eternal Life Now...
> That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved - Romans 10:9.
> 
> 
> 
> For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God: Not of works, lest any man should boast - Ephesians 2:8-9.
> *



AMEN! GOD BLESS. I'm glad I found this topic. I was feelin like and undercover in the enemies camp. lol ha ha ha ha :tongue:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 08:04 PM~16463648
> *Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
> Poster Posts
> 
> Lord Duez 187
> 
> *


 :0 kinda akward, when he's attempting to kill everyones faith with his nonsense.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 08:17 PM~16463726
> *:cheesy:  the first post
> *


Give it up to Big Al for starting this topic....now it's up to everyone to keep it going and keep it on top for more to see, more to follow :biggrin: All it may take is for someone to click on this topic to open up to God....maybe the new way to evangelize. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 30 2010, 10:11 PM~16464080
> *AMEN! GOD BLESS. I'm glad I found this topic. I was feelin like and undercover in the enemies camp. lol ha ha ha ha  :tongue:
> *


I love this topic. because when I am falling out I come check in and get back on track


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 30 2010, 10:13 PM~16464102
> *:0 kinda akward, when he's attempting to kill everyones faith with his nonsense.
> *


one against how many? yes he is gaining post so its time to kick it up a notch with Gods word. but have you seen how many more beleivers have admit there love for JESUS :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 30 2010, 10:23 PM~16464177
> *Give it up to Big Al for starting this topic....now it's up to everyone to keep it going and keep it on top for more to see, more to follow :biggrin: All it may take is for someone to click on this topic to open up to God....maybe the new way to evangelize.  :biggrin:
> *


AMEN. Lets make it happen :cheesy:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 11:23 PM~16464183
> *I love this topic. because when I am falling out I come check in and get back on track
> *


YES SIREEEE :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 30 2010, 10:29 PM~16464237
> *YES SIREEEE :biggrin:
> *


God Bless you brother


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 09:33 PM~16464284
> *God Bless you brother
> *


May God bless everyone, especially the new posters, and may God keep them coming


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 30 2010, 10:48 PM~16464403
> *May God bless everyone, especially the new posters, and may God keep them coming
> *


AMEN


----------



## NIMSTER64

this topic is going to blow up in 2010 with the grace of God


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 09:54 PM~16463948
> *Whats up Mav? How is buisness bro?
> *


what up nim..business is good..still rebounding from taxes.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 30 2010, 11:33 PM~16464759
> *what up nim..business is good..still rebounding from taxes.
> *


I hear you man. I been down and out for more then 8 months but God willing it will pick up after taxes :cheesy: already puting in some bids. if I get two out of the four I will be set till the spring


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 10:57 PM~16464979
> *I hear you man. I been down and out for more then 8 months but God willing it will pick up after taxes :cheesy:  already puting in some bids. if I get two out of the four I will be set till the spring
> *


love to all you brothers and sisters in the love of GOD


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 08:04 PM~16463648
> *Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
> Poster Posts
> FORGIVEN 359
> NIMSTER64 350
> PEREZJ 345
> REPENTANCE 334
> servent of christ 283
> G2G_Al 255
> King Daddy 227
> Lord Duez 187
> jvasquez 147
> 96ROADMASTER 125
> DOUBLE-V BABY 115
> 65ragrider 114
> fairydust87 103
> God's Son2 90
> TOE-KNEE 73
> Forgiven 63 51
> A-FORD-ABLE 42
> autopartman 36
> MrSix3 31
> Maverick 31
> 68caprice 30
> bribri1 27
> EC31 26
> lefhandman 26
> CERTIFIED AIGA 26
> LOVIN~CHRIST 24
> fundimotorsports 23
> SWITCHCRAFT 22
> oldmemoriesLACO 21
> El Duez 20
> nocaddydaddy 18
> chitownuso93 17
> Yogi 14
> Ben'sCustomWheels 14
> 85REGAL 14
> ONESICKLS 14
> betosbomb 13
> Howard 13
> CAPRICE CLASSICS 12
> .:OrangeCounty G:. 12
> HEAVENBOUND68 11
> onone 11
> jdc68chevy 11
> Rolled Brim 11
> CUZICAN 10
> LowFairlane 10
> kustombuilder 10
> PRECIOUSCUBANA 9
> goldspokes 8
> ElMonte74' 8
> SecwepemcTeniye 8
> droptopbwf 8
> TONE LOCO 8
> dubbrollin 7
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 7
> DIPN714 7
> 95rangeron14z 7
> SWIPH 7
> ArnGar 6
> SUPREME69 6
> loks - no soy de ti 6
> 66LOW 6
> loco's79 6
> sdropnem 6
> o g switchman 6
> goinlow 6
> coby333 6
> ESE JAVIER 5
> BIGBODYLACZ 5
> blueouija 5
> Flash_LuxuriouS 5
> Crenshaw's Finest 5
> sasisneros 5
> tko_818 5
> Punch 4
> my78olds 4
> illholla 4
> Dirt422 4
> Chucks 4
> GMCTROCA 4
> STYLECC61 4
> AllHustle NoLove 4
> mkvelidadon 4
> Bugsy 68 4
> SKReeCH 4
> maddogg20/20 4
> Bigsmooth 4
> SixFoSS 4
> LA4YA 3
> CADDY CREW 3
> 540BOY 3
> homeboyz 3
> thecandyman 3
> angel dust 64 3
> CNDYBLU66SS 3
> ~~RED~~ 3
> djmikethecholodj 3
> eerazo 3
> JROCK 3
> BIGRICHSPIRIT 3
> CrownOfLife4U 3
> kromatized 3
> Montey C 3
> ixtlizolotl 3
> A.K.A. JAPAN 3
> CHE1 3
> Hialeah56 3
> VooDoo Lounge 3
> Patti Dukez 3
> capriceman75 3
> ptman2002 3
> jsozae 3
> ClassicPlayer 3
> L-BABY 2
> Sangriento 2
> Buddy Christ 2
> ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ 2
> revelation 2
> CYCLON3 2
> arts66 2
> 3GENERATIONS64 2
> AGONY 2
> PREMIER C.C. N.C. 2
> NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS 2
> BIG LUX 2
> Joost.... 2
> first class custom 2
> PlaqueWerkz 2
> 81RGL 2
> keebs62 2
> RICKS84ELCO 2
> FantasyCustoms 2
> Lowrider Style CC 2
> CadilacSmiff 2
> unique27 2
> LVdroe 2
> Quick 2
> Norcal_66impala 2
> GHOST RIDER 2
> streetshow 2
> BOBO 2
> lacs n chevys 2
> ChristSydeRidah 2
> Repentance' Girl 2
> let_it_go 2
> SUNNYD 2
> downforce 2
> BiggLess31 2
> Los's64 2
> mr.russell 2
> Spanky 2
> Caddiloco89 2
> FULLYCLOWNIN 2
> Dirk 2
> HolyRider 2
> LOWYALTY48 2
> DJLATIN 2
> Devious Sixty8 2
> pachucodruglord 2
> IMPALA JOHN 2
> inchristweride1990 2
> AndrewH 2
> spider97 2
> NEWLIFE ELA 2
> LowDownUnder 2
> wally dogg 2
> King61! 2
> George LA HARBOR 2
> BIGGGBODYFLEET 2
> dcairns 2
> Catalyzed 2
> slash 2
> low priorityz 1
> BigPoppa 1
> BRICKHOUSE 1
> Smooth Operator 1
> djtwigsta 1
> Ese Caqui 1
> j-diddy80 1
> ICEBLOCC 1
> riden on whitewall 1
> TonyO 1
> 850-King 1
> Big Rich 1
> Marxx 1
> OGDinoe1 1
> PUPPETP13 1
> loriding69 1
> rag61 1
> KINGLUXURY 1
> big pete 96 1
> muffin_man 1
> HacksawJimDuggan 1
> bgmgastabs 1
> LUXURYKING 1
> peter cruz 1
> MEXICANPOISON 1
> lollypop 1
> snobby 1
> KLIQUE64 1
> Cali-Stylz 1
> 2K IMPALA 1
> MRPITIFUL 1
> Badass94Cad 1
> 68niou1 1
> LILSTEV 1
> 61 Impala on 3 1
> Mystro 1
> BIGGZEKE 1
> DUKES67 1
> topless_66 1
> GROUPEC 1
> steeko 1
> Tradions_CO-719 1
> INKEDCITY 1
> wssnaps 1
> Anson72 1
> Anaheim74 1
> maclcky1 1
> 64 og qld 1
> Boricua Customs 1
> reynaldo 1
> cutdog1978 1
> rollin-hard 1
> Imyonumba1 1
> turnin-heads 1
> Models IV Life 1
> Infamous James 1
> memo 1
> bigshod 1
> LUNCH MEAT 1
> mr.77 1
> CADIMAN 1
> WestsideRider 1
> ryderz 1
> E 1
> mr box 1
> devious syn 1
> 64 CRAWLING 1
> cutlass_rider 1
> Glassed Out 1
> .TERRY. 1
> ASSTEK64 1
> slamD59 1
> PROPHECY C.C.CEO 1
> GrumpysBird 1
> cloz | grumpy 1
> Run N Late 1
> impala_631 1
> biglouz64 1
> RAG3ROY 1
> LA CURA 1
> b2sdad 1
> Lac-of-Respect 1
> MeaTSpiN 1
> white link 93 1
> FloridaLowrider 1
> vago915 1
> SouthSideCustoms 1
> bighappy 1
> RESPECT ME O C 1
> CarolinaGirl 1
> BIG WHIT 64 1
> mr. cadlac 1
> SYCKO-AZ 1
> 187PURE 1
> BIGRUBE644 1
> 817Lowrider 1
> Bermuda Triangle 1
> lethaljoe 1
> NOTHING BUT TROUBLE 1
> EVANASTY 1
> Atom Roberts 1
> Midwest Ridaz 1
> 48mario54 1
> rookiefromcali 1
> $CHARLIE BOY$ 1
> PURO CERVANTES 1
> joelsoto2005 1
> DSweet LuX 1
> SEANZILLA 1
> VICE PRESIDENT 1
> USMC_DevilDawg 1
> Mrs. Good Wrench 1
> Mr JuleZ 1
> mill creek 1
> purecandy az 1
> 81cutty 1
> big9er 1
> cutlass kid2 1
> Bajito OG 1
> s-one 1
> jusjuiceit 1
> boulevardknight 1
> 53BOMBA 1
> HOLY MARQUIS 1
> 1bad-azz cadi 1
> *


GOD BLESS


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 31 2010, 12:24 AM~16465231
> *GOD BLESS
> *


you to homie Que Dios te bendiga y a la familia tambien. sorry for your loss bro. she is with Jesus our savior. :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2010, 12:23 AM~16465225
> *love to all you brothers and sisters in the love of GOD
> *


I feel like he is preparing us for something huge thats going to happen. I need to fast. My brother keeps asking me to fast and I think I will this year.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 11:32 PM~16465321
> *I feel like he is preparing us for something huge thats going to happen. I need to fast. My brother keeps asking me to fast and I think I will this year.
> *


THE TIME IS NEAR BROTHERS WHEN THE LORD JESUS WILL COME BACK FOR HIS PEOPLE. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2010, 12:45 AM~16465426
> *THE TIME IS NEAR BROTHERS WHEN THE LORD JESUS WILL COME BACK FOR HIS PEOPLE. :biggrin:
> *


I have noticed that alot of churches are preaching and teaching revelation that tells me that God is preparing his people for whats to come.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Even the catholic church is call all there members back. the end is near.


----------



## Punch

Now that I found some Christian Brothers, You guys better get use to me hanging around more often. lol


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 31 2010, 12:58 AM~16465522
> *Now that I found some Christian Brothers, You guys better get use to me hanging around more often. lol
> *


please do. let us know what you learned or what your church is studying. we at Harvest Bible Chapel are studying revelations.


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 31 2010, 02:01 AM~16465546
> *please do. let us know what you learned or what your church is studying. we at Harvest Bible Chapel are studying revelations.
> *


We go to a Spanish Assembly of God Church right now, but I got saved at a Victory Outreach Drama they had. There isn't a V.O. here, but I am hopeing one comes here to our city. I have been married for 12 years(almost 13 years) and We have 3 daughters and one more baby girl on the way, we are due in March.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 31 2010, 01:10 AM~16465612
> *We go to a Spanish Assembly of God Church right now, but I got saved at a Victory Outreach Drama they had. There isn't a V.O. here, but I am hopeing one comes here to our city. I have been married for 12 years(almost 13 years) and We have 3 daughters and one more baby girl on the way, we are due in March.
> *


:thumbsup: Congrats Homie. 4 chavalitas...I'll pray a special prayer for you right now Homie  (I have 2 girls (14 & 9) and one boy (4))

GOD Bless You and Your Family Bro!


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 31 2010, 02:26 AM~16465730
> *:thumbsup: Congrats Homie. 4 chavalitas...I'll pray a special prayer for you right now Homie  (I have 2 girls (14 & 9) and one boy (4))
> 
> GOD Bless You and Your Family Bro!
> *



Cool Bro, Thanks. Hit me up on Facebook. I'm under: Punchline Customs


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 31 2010, 01:26 AM~16465730
> *:thumbsup: Congrats Homie. 4 chavalitas...I'll pray a special prayer for you right now Homie  (I have 2 girls (14 & 9) and one boy (4))
> 
> GOD Bless You and Your Family Bro!
> *


yea i know i have two girls one 18 and one 16 and my son is going to be 9 wow i am old lol.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Jan 30 2010, 07:44 PM~16463525-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea too bad you are the only ignorant person in this topic.what can we expect from someone that thinks that everything was made out of the stars,by the way did you read the rest of what posted.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling me ignorant when you ignore all the evidence that says god never existed is just dumb. Your ignorant, read a different book.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 08:09 PM~16463672
> *what do you need to see in order to accept the bible as the truth?
> *


When you can walk up to a teacher and ask how the earth made, and the teacher says "god made it and then chilled on sunday." Then I'll believe that the bible is more than entertainment.


----------



## Duez

Think I'll cure cancer real quick.....

"Dear God, please cure cancer."


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 31 2010, 02:31 AM~16466059
> *Think I'll cure cancer real quick.....
> 
> "Dear God, please cure cancer."
> *


Nice try...but you're missing 2 key components...

1. The Name of Jesus
2. Faith


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 31 2010, 01:33 AM~16466065
> *Nice try...but you're missing 2 key components...
> 
> 1. The Name of Jesus
> 2. Faith
> *



AMEN!!!


----------



## coby333

GOT MY NEW PLATES!


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 31 2010, 03:08 AM~16465961
> *yea i know i have two girls one 18 and one 16 and my son is going to be 9 wow i am old lol.
> *


Not to worry, I'm right behind you. lol


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 31 2010, 01:33 AM~16466065
> *Nice try...but you're missing 2 key components...
> 
> 1. The Name of Jesus
> 2. Faith
> *


Damn, and research.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 31 2010, 01:33 AM~16466065
> *Nice try...but you're missing 2 key components...
> 
> 1. The Name of Jesus
> 2. Faith
> *


AMEN TO THAT MY BROTHER BUT DUEZ WILL NEVER GET THE POINT UNTIL HE SEEKS OUR LORD AND SAVIOR HIS SELF.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 31 2010, 01:31 AM~16466059
> *Think I'll cure cancer real quick.....
> 
> "Dear God, please cure cancer."
> *


DEAR GOD,

DELIVER ANY AND ALL THINGS THAT IS OF THE DEVIL THAT IS ON THIS TOPIC RIGHT NOW IN THE MIGHTY NAME OF OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST AMEN.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 31 2010, 09:19 AM~16467097
> *Damn, and research.
> *


DUEZ I THINK YOU NEED TO DO SOME RESEARCH, BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO FAITH.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING TO ALL OF MY BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S THIS MORNING, JUST WANT TO SAY MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL TODAY.
GOT TO GO TO CHURCH TO GIVE GOD GLORY & PRAISE HIM THIS MORNING AMEN.


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 31 2010, 11:34 AM~16467172
> *GOOD MORNING TO ALL OF MY BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S THIS MORNING, JUST WANT TO SAY MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL TODAY.
> GOT TO GO TO CHURCH TO GIVE GOD GLORY & PRAISE HIM THIS MORNING AMEN.
> *



Got My Pants creased, Shirt creased, On my way to Church. God Bless. You all hava good day! 

Psalms 37:4 
Delight yourself in the ways of the LORD and he will give you the desires of your heart!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Jan 31 2010, 09:31 AM~16467158-->
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR GOD,
> 
> DELIVER ANY AND ALL THINGS THAT IS OF THE DEVIL THAT IS ON THIS TOPIC RIGHT NOW IN THE MIGHTY NAME OF OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST AMEN.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is gods screen name on Layitlow?
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 31 2010, 09:32 AM~16467164
> *DUEZ I THINK YOU NEED TO DO SOME RESEARCH, BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO FAITH.
> *


What book other than the bible, will give me the faith you speak about? I mean if it was true, it should be the same no matter who you ask right?


----------



## TOE-KNEE

"You are forgiving and good, O Lord, abounding in love to all who call on you."

— Psalm 86:5


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 31 2010, 01:24 AM~16466035
> *Calling me ignorant when you ignore all the evidence that says god never existed is just dumb. Your ignorant, read a different book.
> When you can walk up to a teacher and ask how the earth made, and the teacher says "god made it and then chilled on sunday." Then I'll believe that the bible is more than entertainment.
> *


THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I'M SAYING LOOK AROUND YOU THERE IS PLENTY OF EVIDENCE THAT GOD EXISTS AND YOU ARE SO BLIND YOU CAN'T SEE I READ ALOT OF BOOKS NOT JUST THE BIBLE.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2010, 12:32 PM~16468443
> *THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I'M SAYING LOOK AROUND YOU THERE IS PLENTY OF EVIDENCE THAT GOD EXISTS AND YOU ARE SO BLIND YOU CAN'T SEE I READ ALOT OF BOOKS NOT JUST THE BIBLE.
> *


Tell about some of it, without saying "where did everything come from" because I already explained that.


----------



## G2G_Al

There is a whole series of this book. 
Check it out Duez. 

Evidence That Demands a Verdict, Volume 1: Historical Evidences for the Christian Faith (9780840743787): Josh McDowell: Book


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 31 2010, 01:21 PM~16468787
> *There is a whole series of this book.
> Check it out Duez.
> 
> Evidence That Demands a Verdict, Volume 1: Historical Evidences for the Christian Faith (9780840743787): Josh McDowell: Book
> *


I looked for it as an e-book. haven't found it yet, but found this quote of his:
"I used to blow my stack if somebody just looked at me cross-eyed. I still have the scars from almost killing a guy my first year at college. My temper was such a part of me that I didn't try to consciously change it. [..] "


----------



## coby333

Email that I got today

Science vs God - Interesting argument.... 


'Let me explain the problem science has with religion.' The atheist professor of 
philosophy pauses before his class and then asks one of his new students to stand. 



'You're a Christian, aren't you, son?' 



'Yes sir,' the student says. 



So you believe in God?' 



'Absolutely. 



'Is God good?' 



'Sure! God's good.' 



'Is God all-powerful? Can God do anything?' 



'Yes' 



'Are you good or evil?' 



'The Bible says I'm evil.' 



The professor grins knowingly. 'Aha! The Bible!' He considers 
for a moment. 'Here's one for you. Let's say there's a sick person over here 
and you can cure him. You can do it. Would you help him? Would you try?' 



'Yes sir, I would.' 



'So you're good...!' 



'I wouldn't say that.' 



'But why not say that? You'd help a sick and maimed person if you could. 
Most of us would if we could. But God doesn't.' 



The student does not answer, so the professor continues. 'He doesn't, does he? 
My brother was a Christian who died of cancer, even though he prayed to Jesus 
to heal him. How is this Jesus good? Hmmm? Can you answer that one?' 



The student remains silent. 



'No, you can't, can you?' the professor says. He takes a sip of water from a glass 
on his desk to give the student time to relax. 



'Let's start again, young fella. Is God good?' 



'Er..yes,' the student says. 



'Is Satan good?' 




The student doesn't hesitate on this one. 'No.' 



'Then where does Satan come from?' 



The student falters. 'From God' 



'That's right. God made Satan, didn't he? Tell me, son. Is there evil in this world?' 



'Yes, sir.' 



'Evil's everywhere, isn't it? And God did make everything correct?? 



'Yes' 



'So who created evil?' The professor continued, 'If God created everything, then 
God created evil, since evil exists, and according to the principle that our works 
define who we are, then God is evil.' 



Again, the student has no answer. 'Is there sickness? Immorality? Hatred? Ugliness? 

All these terrible things, do they exist in this world?' 



The student squirms on his feet. 'Yes.' 



'So who created them?' 



The student does not answer a gain, so the professor repeats his question. 'Who 
created them?' There is still no answer. Suddenly the lecturer breaks away to pace 
in front of the classroom. The class is mesmerized. 'Tell me,' he continues onto 
another student. 



'Do you believe in Jesus Christ, son? 



The student's voice betrays him and cracks. 'Yes, professor, I do.' 



The old man stops pacing. 'Science says you have five senses you use to identify 
and observe the world around you. Have you ever seen Jesus?' 



'No sir. I've never seen Him.' 



'Then tell us if you've ever heard your Jesus?' 



'No, sir, I have not.' 



'Have you ever felt your Jesus, tasted your Jesus or smelled your Jesus? Have you 
ever had any sensory perception of Jesus Christ, or God for that matter?' 



'No, sir, I'm afraid I haven't.' 



'Yet you still believe in him?' 



'Yes' 



'According to the rules of empirical, testable, demonstrable protocol, science says 
your God doesn't exist. What do you say to that, son?' 



'Nothing,' the student replies. 'I only have my faith.' 



'Yes, faith,' the professor repeats. 'And that is the problem science has with God. 
There is no evidence, only faith.' 



The student stands quietly for a moment, before asking a question of His own. 
'Professor, is there such thing as heat?' 



' Yes.' 



'And is there such a thing as cold?' 



'Yes, son, there's cold too.' 



'No sir, there isn't.' 



The professor turns to face the student, obviously interested. 



The room suddenly becomes very quiet. The student begins to explain. 



'You can have lots of heat, even more heat, super-heat, mega-heat, unlimited 
heat, white heat, a little heat or no heat, but we don't have anything called 'cold'. 
We can hit up to 458 degrees below zero, which is no heat, but we can't go any 
further after that. There is no such thing as cold; otherwise we would be able to 
go colder than the lowest -458 degrees.' 



'Every body or object is susceptible to study when it has or transmits energy, and 
heat is what makes a body or matter have or transmit energy. Absolute zero (-458 F) 
is the total absence of heat. You see, sir, cold is only a word we use to describe the 
absence of heat. We cannot measure cold. Heat we can measure in thermal units 
because heat is energy. Cold is not the opposite of heat, sir, just the absence of it.' 



Silence across the room. A pen drops somewhere in the classroom, sounding like a hammer. 



'What about darkness, professor. Is there such a thing as darkness?' 



'Yes,' the professor replies without hesitation. 'What is night if it isn't darkness?' 



'You're wrong again, sir. Darkness is not something; it is the absence of something. 
You can have low light, normal light, bright light, flashing light, but if you have no light 
constantly you have nothing and it's called darkness, isn't it? That's the meaning we 
use to define the word.' 



'In reality, darkness isn't. If it were, you would be able to make darkness darker, 
wouldn't you?' 



The professor begins to smile at the student in front of him. This will be a good semester. 
'So what point are you making, young man? 



'Yes, professor. My point is, your philosophical premise is flawed to start with, and so 
your conclusion must also be flawed.' 



The professor's face cannot hide his surprise this time. 'Flawed? Can you explain how?' 



'You are working on the premise of duality,' the student explains.. 'You argue that there 
is life and then there's death; a good God and a bad God. You are viewing the concept 
of God as something finite, something we can measure. Sir, science can't even explain 
a thought.' 'It uses electricity and magnetism, but has never seen, much less fully under-
stood either one. To view death as the opposite of life is to be ignorant of the fact that 
death cannot exist as a substantive thing. Death is not the opposite of life, just the
absence of it. 



'Now tell me, professor. Do you teach your students that they evolved from a monkey?' 



'If you are referring to the natural evolutionary process, young man, yes, of course I do.' 


'Have you ever observed evolution with your own eyes, sir?' 



The professor begins to shake his head, still smiling, as he realizes where the argument 
is going. A very good semester, indeed. 



'Since no one has ever observed the process of evolution at work and cannot even prove 
that this process is an on-going endeavor, are you not teaching your opinion, sir? Are you 
now not a scientist, but a preacher?' 



The class is in uproar. The student remains silent until the commotion has subsided. 



'To continue the point you were making earlier to the other student, let me give you an 
example of what I mean.' 



The student looks around the room. 'Is there anyone in the class who has ever seen the 
professor's brain?' The class breaks out into laughter. 



'Is there anyone here who has ever heard the professor's brain, felt the professor's brain, 
touched or smelled the professor's brain? No one appears to have done so. So, according 
to the established rules of empirical, stable, demonstrable protocol, science says that you 
have no brain, with all due respect, sir.' 



'So if science says you have no brain, how can we trust your lectures, sir?' 



Now the room is silent. The professor just stares at the student, his face unreadable. 



Finally, after what seems an eternity, the old man answers. 'I guess you'll have to 
take them on faith.' 



'Now, you accept that there is faith, and, in fact, faith exists with life,' the student 
continues. 'Now, sir, is there such a thing as evil?' 



Now uncertain, the professor responds, 'Of course, there is. We see it everyday It 
is in the daily example of man's inhumanity to man. It is in the multitude of crime 
and violence everywhere in the world. These manifestations are nothing else but evil.' 


To this the student replied, 'Evil does not exist sir, or at least it does not exist unto 
itself. Evil is simply the absence of God. It is just like darkness and cold, a word that 
man has created to describe the absence of God. God did not create evil. Evil is the 
result of what happens when man does not have God's love present in his heart. It's 
like the cold that comes when there is no heat or the darkness that comes when 
there is no light.' 



The professor sat down. 



The student was Albert Einstein. Albert Einstein did write a book titled God vs. Science in 1921...


For we walk by faith, not by sight." 2 Corinthians 5:7


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Jan 31 2010, 04:05 PM~16469479
> *Email that I got today
> 
> Science vs God - Interesting argument....
> 'Let me explain the problem science has with religion.' The atheist  professor of
> philosophy pauses before his class and then asks one of  his new students to stand.
> 'You're a Christian, aren't you, son?'
> 'Yes sir,' the student says.
> So you believe in God?'
> 'Absolutely.
> 'Is God good?'
> 'Sure! God's good.'
> 'Is God all-powerful? Can God do anything?'
> 'Yes'
> 'Are you good or evil?'
> 'The Bible says I'm evil.'
> The professor grins knowingly. 'Aha! The Bible!' He considers
> for a  moment. 'Here's one for you. Let's say there's a sick person over here
> and you can cure him. You can do it. Would you help him? Would you try?'
> 'Yes sir, I would.'
> 'So you're good...!'
> 'I wouldn't say that.'
> 'But why not say that? You'd help a sick and maimed person if you could.
> Most of us would if we could. But God doesn't.'
> The student does not answer, so the professor continues. 'He doesn't, does he?
> My brother was a Christian who died of cancer, even though he  prayed to Jesus
> to heal him. How is this Jesus good? Hmmm? Can you  answer that one?'
> The student remains silent.
> 'No, you can't, can you?' the professor says. He takes a sip of water  from a glass
> on his desk to give the student time to relax.
> 'Let's start again, young fella. Is God good?'
> 'Er..yes,' the student says.
> 'Is Satan good?'
> The student doesn't hesitate on this one. 'No.'
> 'Then where does Satan come from?'
> The student falters. 'From God'
> 'That's right. God made Satan, didn't he? Tell me, son. Is there evil in this world?'
> 'Yes, sir.'
> 'Evil's everywhere, isn't it? And God did make everything correct??
> 'Yes'
> 'So who created evil?' The professor continued, 'If God created everything, then
> God created evil, since evil exists, and according to the principle that our works
> define who we are, then God is evil.'
> Again, the student has no answer. 'Is there sickness? Immorality? Hatred? Ugliness?
> 
> All these terrible things, do they exist in this world?'
> The student squirms on his feet. 'Yes.'
> 'So who created them?'
> The student does not answer a gain, so the professor repeats his question. 'Who
> created them?' There is still no answer. Suddenly the lecturer breaks away to pace
> in front of the classroom. The class is mesmerized. 'Tell me,' he continues onto
> another student.
> 'Do you believe in Jesus Christ, son?
> The student's voice betrays him and cracks. 'Yes, professor, I do.'
> The old man stops pacing. 'Science says you have five senses you use to identify
> and observe the world around you. Have you ever seen Jesus?'
> 'No sir. I've never seen Him.'
> 'Then tell us if you've ever heard your Jesus?'
> 'No, sir, I have not.'
> 'Have you ever felt your Jesus, tasted your Jesus or smelled your Jesus? Have you
> ever had any sensory perception of Jesus Christ, or God for that matter?'
> 'No, sir, I'm afraid I haven't.'
> 'Yet you still believe in him?'
> 'Yes'
> 'According to the rules of empirical, testable, demonstrable protocol, science says
> your God doesn't exist. What do you say to that, son?'
> 'Nothing,' the student replies. 'I only have my faith.'
> 'Yes, faith,' the professor repeats. 'And that is the problem science has with God.
> There is no evidence, only faith.'
> The student stands quietly for a moment, before asking a question of His own.
> 'Professor, is there such thing as heat?'
> ' Yes.'
> 'And is there such a thing as cold?'
> 'Yes, son, there's cold too.'
> 'No sir, there isn't.'
> The professor turns to face the student, obviously interested.
> The room suddenly becomes very quiet. The student begins to explain.
> 'You can have lots of heat, even more heat, super-heat, mega-heat, unlimited
> heat, white heat, a little heat or no heat, but we don't have anything called 'cold'.
> We can hit up to 458 degrees below zero, which is no heat, but we can't go any
> further after that. There is no such thing as cold; otherwise we would be able to
> go colder than the lowest -458 degrees.'
> 'Every body or object is susceptible to study when it has or transmits energy, and
> heat is what makes a body or matter have or transmit energy. Absolute zero (-458 F)
> is the total absence of heat. You see, sir, cold is only a word we use to describe the
> absence of heat. We cannot measure cold. Heat we can measure in thermal units
> because heat is energy. Cold is not the opposite of heat, sir, just the absence of it.'
> Silence across the room. A pen drops somewhere in the classroom, sounding like a hammer.
> 'What about darkness, professor. Is there such a thing as darkness?'
> 'Yes,' the professor replies without hesitation. 'What is night if it isn't darkness?'
> 'You're wrong again, sir. Darkness is not something; it is the absence of something.
> You can have low light, normal light, bright light, flashing light, but if you have no light
> constantly you have nothing and it's called darkness, isn't it? That's the meaning we
> use to define the word.'
> 'In reality, darkness isn't. If it were, you would be able to make darkness darker,
> wouldn't you?'
> The professor begins to smile at the student in front of him. This will be a good semester.
> 'So what point are you making, young man?
> 'Yes, professor. My point is, your philosophical premise is flawed to start with, and so
> your conclusion must also be flawed.'
> The professor's face cannot hide his surprise this time. 'Flawed? Can you explain how?'
> 'You are working on the premise of duality,' the student explains.. 'You argue that there
> is life and then there's death; a good God and a bad God. You are viewing the concept
> of God as something finite, something we can measure. Sir, science can't even explain
> a thought.' 'It uses electricity and magnetism, but has never seen, much less fully under-
> stood either one. To view death as the opposite of life is to be ignorant of the fact that
> death cannot exist as a substantive thing. Death is not the opposite of life, just the
> absence of it.
> 'Now tell me, professor. Do you teach your students that they evolved from a monkey?'
> 'If you are referring to the natural evolutionary process, young man, yes, of course I do.'
> 'Have you ever observed evolution with your own eyes, sir?'
> The professor begins to shake his head, still smiling, as he realizes where the argument
> is going. A very good semester, indeed.
> 'Since no one has ever observed the process of evolution at work and cannot even prove
> that this process is an on-going endeavor, are you not teaching your opinion, sir? Are you
> now not a scientist, but a preacher?'
> The class is in uproar. The student remains silent until the commotion has subsided.
> 'To continue the point you were making earlier to the other student, let me give you an
> example of what I mean.'
> The student looks around the room. 'Is there anyone in the class who has ever seen the
> professor's brain?' The class breaks out into laughter.
> 'Is there anyone here who has ever heard the professor's brain, felt the professor's brain,
> touched or smelled the professor's brain? No one appears to have done so. So, according
> to the established rules of empirical, stable, demonstrable protocol, science says that you
> have no brain, with all due respect, sir.'
> 'So if science says you have no brain, how can we trust your lectures, sir?'
> Now the room is silent. The professor just stares at the student, his face unreadable.
> Finally, after what seems an eternity, the old man answers. 'I guess you'll have to
> take them on faith.'
> 'Now, you accept that there is faith, and, in fact, faith exists with life,' the student
> continues. 'Now, sir, is there such a thing as evil?'
> Now uncertain, the professor responds, 'Of course, there is. We see it everyday It
> is in the daily example of man's inhumanity to man. It is in the multitude of crime
> and violence everywhere in the world. These manifestations are nothing else but evil.'
> To this the student replied, 'Evil does not exist sir, or at least it does not exist unto
> itself. Evil is simply the absence of God. It is just like darkness and cold, a word that
> man has created to describe the absence of God. God did not create evil. Evil is the
> result of what happens when man does not have God's love present in his heart. It's
> like the cold that comes when there is no heat or the darkness that comes when
> there is no light.'
> The professor sat down.
> The student was Albert Einstein. Albert Einstein did write a book titled God vs. Science in 1921...
> For we walk by faith, not by sight." 2 Corinthians 5:7
> 
> *


WOW that was deep and it is so true. AMEN wow that just can't be argued. duez whats your take on that?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 31 2010, 10:24 AM~16467508
> *What is gods screen name on Layitlow?
> What book other than the bible, will give me the faith you speak about? I mean if it was true, it should be the same no matter who you ask right?
> *


GOD'S NAME IS THE TRUTH

WELL DUEZ THERE'S NOTHING REALLY TO SAY THEN YOU JUST NEED TO PICK UP THE WORD OF GOD AND READ IT, THIS WILL ELIMINATE ALL OF THE QUESTIONS AND CONCERNS THAT U HAVE.(SEEK IT FOR YOURSELF)


----------



## REPENTANCE

No other book is needed. But self hate must be removed before any understanding can fill you. Again, its all about gaining wisdom, not knowledge.

God doesn't need to prove Himself, and we cannot prove ourselves to Him, that was done by Christ many moons ago.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Duez, die and rise again. On your Own i mean.

Then we can argue.


----------



## REPENTANCE

The scientific discovery of the DNA chain disproved the chance of the random creation of life. Mud and lighting dont have the ability to do math... i dont need to go on. Its common since.


----------



## REPENTANCE

If there was a big bang, the original rock formation had to have been already a piece of another. Another idiotic idea that cant make since.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Being in existance without being able to self create, proves 1 God IS.

Being able to think and move, but know you need to know alone what your purpose is, proves an Ultimate Is about.

-Meaning the soul. Just as it has a place in you now, we know by common since it had to have come from somewhere, and as well it must Go.
This is what goes on all through our lives every second.

The destination is only heaven or hell. Its the only choice in life we are truly in control of making.

Accept it, and you will learn your way.

Angels & Demons are real. More real than us, and much older and wiser.
They have forever been kept in the most real zone of the spirit life than most of us could handle. Being heaven or hell. An extreme life awaits, based on extreme daily self decisions.

What is learned from the lost life to its rebirth, is that in the lost life, we thought we were supposed to be finding ourselves.
In the reborn, we know its was finding our way back to our Father.
Hate Not the truth. 
If you hate at all, you are unable to mature and gain any wisdom at all to know what truth alone even really is.

The first instinct of a baby, is to attempt to *grow up*.
Its reward is, EXACTLY THAT with benifit's.

Seek and you shall find.
You have not, because you ask Not... Duez & any other lost in this room searching for answer's. -As CERTIFIED AIG has already said.


----------



## papersaver619

Im not what you would consider a church boy that goze to church every Sunday, Itz just not me done tryed it itz just not me. What I will say iz that God Jesus iz real homie and itz nothing to fool with. I thank god for everything man, And im thankful. God understandz how I am and he lovez me. We are all Sinnerz on thiz earth homie, I dont give a fuck who you are, thatz just the way it iz. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to know god iz real homie, Thatz all im going to say about thiz. I thank god for the simple thingz in life and enjoy my life and be me. Thank you God for understanding im a Sinner, Peace! What else can you say!?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by papersaver619_@Jan 31 2010, 04:27 PM~16470010
> *Im not what you would consider a church boy that goze to church every Sunday, Itz just not me done tryed it itz just not me. What I will say iz that God Jesus iz real homie and itz nothing to fool with. I thank god for everything man, And im thankful. God understandz how I am and he lovez me. We are all Sinnerz on thiz earth homie, I dont give a fuNK who you are, thatz just the way it iz. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to know god iz real homie, Thatz all im going to say about thiz. I thank god for the simple thingz in life and enjoy my life and be me. Thank you God for understanding im a Sinner, Peace! What else can you say!?
> *


For self proof, theres nothing needed more than that to say. But for the lost like Duez seeking answer's, thats not enough brother. The more you go to Church, Read you Bible, and gain wisdom in His knowledge, the more held accountable we are to one another. So just as your Church door's are always open to you not matter how often you arrive, so are we to Duez. 
-You are right, we are all sinner's and have a price to pay IF we dont repent.

If we dont tell him more as he ask's, he would not know. This is God's grace for Duez.
This room alone is His grace for ALL of us though.  So lets please try and keep this ONE room CLEAN! 

ps-Im not sure if you have more than 1 name, but if not, its AWESOME to see that you took your time to find a room worth posting in to make This one, one of your firsts!! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

!!DANG IT FEELS GOOD TO BE A CHRISTian!!
:worship: :h5: :angel:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Jan 31 2010, 03:05 PM~16469479
> *Email that I got today
> 
> Science vs God - Interesting argument....
> 'Let me explain the problem science has with religion.' The atheist  professor of
> philosophy pauses before his class and then asks one of  his new students to stand.
> 'You're a Christian, aren't you, son?'
> 'Yes sir,' the student says.
> So you believe in God?'
> 'Absolutely.
> 'Is God good?'
> 'Sure! God's good.'
> 'Is God all-powerful? Can God do anything?'
> 'Yes'
> 'Are you good or evil?'
> 'The Bible says I'm evil.'
> The professor grins knowingly. 'Aha! The Bible!' He considers
> for a  moment. 'Here's one for you. Let's say there's a sick person over here
> and you can cure him. You can do it. Would you help him? Would you try?'
> 'Yes sir, I would.'
> 'So you're good...!'
> 'I wouldn't say that.'
> 'But why not say that? You'd help a sick and maimed person if you could.
> Most of us would if we could. But God doesn't.'
> The student does not answer, so the professor continues. 'He doesn't, does he?
> My brother was a Christian who died of cancer, even though he  prayed to Jesus
> to heal him. How is this Jesus good? Hmmm? Can you  answer that one?'
> The student remains silent.
> 'No, you can't, can you?' the professor says. He takes a sip of water  from a glass
> on his desk to give the student time to relax.
> 'Let's start again, young fella. Is God good?'
> 'Er..yes,' the student says.
> 'Is Satan good?'
> The student doesn't hesitate on this one. 'No.'
> 'Then where does Satan come from?'
> The student falters. 'From God'
> 'That's right. God made Satan, didn't he? Tell me, son. Is there evil in this world?'
> 'Yes, sir.'
> 'Evil's everywhere, isn't it? And God did make everything correct??
> 'Yes'
> 'So who created evil?' The professor continued, 'If God created everything, then
> God created evil, since evil exists, and according to the principle that our works
> define who we are, then God is evil.'
> Again, the student has no answer. 'Is there sickness? Immorality? Hatred? Ugliness?
> 
> All these terrible things, do they exist in this world?'
> The student squirms on his feet. 'Yes.'
> 'So who created them?'
> The student does not answer a gain, so the professor repeats his question. 'Who
> created them?' There is still no answer. Suddenly the lecturer breaks away to pace
> in front of the classroom. The class is mesmerized. 'Tell me,' he continues onto
> another student.
> 'Do you believe in Jesus Christ, son?
> The student's voice betrays him and cracks. 'Yes, professor, I do.'
> The old man stops pacing. 'Science says you have five senses you use to identify
> and observe the world around you. Have you ever seen Jesus?'
> 'No sir. I've never seen Him.'
> 'Then tell us if you've ever heard your Jesus?'
> 'No, sir, I have not.'
> 'Have you ever felt your Jesus, tasted your Jesus or smelled your Jesus? Have you
> ever had any sensory perception of Jesus Christ, or God for that matter?'
> 'No, sir, I'm afraid I haven't.'
> 'Yet you still believe in him?'
> 'Yes'
> 'According to the rules of empirical, testable, demonstrable protocol, science says
> your God doesn't exist. What do you say to that, son?'
> 'Nothing,' the student replies. 'I only have my faith.'
> 'Yes, faith,' the professor repeats. 'And that is the problem science has with God.
> There is no evidence, only faith.'
> The student stands quietly for a moment, before asking a question of His own.
> 'Professor, is there such thing as heat?'
> ' Yes.'
> 'And is there such a thing as cold?'
> 'Yes, son, there's cold too.'
> 'No sir, there isn't.'
> The professor turns to face the student, obviously interested.
> The room suddenly becomes very quiet. The student begins to explain.
> 'You can have lots of heat, even more heat, super-heat, mega-heat, unlimited
> heat, white heat, a little heat or no heat, but we don't have anything called 'cold'.
> We can hit up to 458 degrees below zero, which is no heat, but we can't go any
> further after that. There is no such thing as cold; otherwise we would be able to
> go colder than the lowest -458 degrees.'
> 'Every body or object is susceptible to study when it has or transmits energy, and
> heat is what makes a body or matter have or transmit energy. Absolute zero (-458 F)
> is the total absence of heat. You see, sir, cold is only a word we use to describe the
> absence of heat. We cannot measure cold. Heat we can measure in thermal units
> because heat is energy. Cold is not the opposite of heat, sir, just the absence of it.'
> Silence across the room. A pen drops somewhere in the classroom, sounding like a hammer.
> 'What about darkness, professor. Is there such a thing as darkness?'
> 'Yes,' the professor replies without hesitation. 'What is night if it isn't darkness?'
> 'You're wrong again, sir. Darkness is not something; it is the absence of something.
> You can have low light, normal light, bright light, flashing light, but if you have no light
> constantly you have nothing and it's called darkness, isn't it? That's the meaning we
> use to define the word.'
> 'In reality, darkness isn't. If it were, you would be able to make darkness darker,
> wouldn't you?'
> The professor begins to smile at the student in front of him. This will be a good semester.
> 'So what point are you making, young man?
> 'Yes, professor. My point is, your philosophical premise is flawed to start with, and so
> your conclusion must also be flawed.'
> The professor's face cannot hide his surprise this time. 'Flawed? Can you explain how?'
> 'You are working on the premise of duality,' the student explains.. 'You argue that there
> is life and then there's death; a good God and a bad God. You are viewing the concept
> of God as something finite, something we can measure. Sir, science can't even explain
> a thought.' 'It uses electricity and magnetism, but has never seen, much less fully under-
> stood either one. To view death as the opposite of life is to be ignorant of the fact that
> death cannot exist as a substantive thing. Death is not the opposite of life, just the
> absence of it.
> 'Now tell me, professor. Do you teach your students that they evolved from a monkey?'
> 'If you are referring to the natural evolutionary process, young man, yes, of course I do.'
> 'Have you ever observed evolution with your own eyes, sir?'
> The professor begins to shake his head, still smiling, as he realizes where the argument
> is going. A very good semester, indeed.
> 'Since no one has ever observed the process of evolution at work and cannot even prove
> that this process is an on-going endeavor, are you not teaching your opinion, sir? Are you
> now not a scientist, but a preacher?'
> The class is in uproar. The student remains silent until the commotion has subsided.
> 'To continue the point you were making earlier to the other student, let me give you an
> example of what I mean.'
> The student looks around the room. 'Is there anyone in the class who has ever seen the
> professor's brain?' The class breaks out into laughter.
> 'Is there anyone here who has ever heard the professor's brain, felt the professor's brain,
> touched or smelled the professor's brain? No one appears to have done so. So, according
> to the established rules of empirical, stable, demonstrable protocol, science says that you
> have no brain, with all due respect, sir.'
> 'So if science says you have no brain, how can we trust your lectures, sir?'
> Now the room is silent. The professor just stares at the student, his face unreadable.
> Finally, after what seems an eternity, the old man answers. 'I guess you'll have to
> take them on faith.'
> 'Now, you accept that there is faith, and, in fact, faith exists with life,' the student
> continues. 'Now, sir, is there such a thing as evil?'
> Now uncertain, the professor responds, 'Of course, there is. We see it everyday It
> is in the daily example of man's inhumanity to man. It is in the multitude of crime
> and violence everywhere in the world. These manifestations are nothing else but evil.'
> To this the student replied, 'Evil does not exist sir, or at least it does not exist unto
> itself. Evil is simply the absence of God. It is just like darkness and cold, a word that
> man has created to describe the absence of God. God did not create evil. Evil is the
> result of what happens when man does not have God's love present in his heart. It's
> like the cold that comes when there is no heat or the darkness that comes when
> there is no light.'
> The professor sat down.
> The student was Albert Einstein. Albert Einstein did write a book titled God vs. Science in 1921...
> For we walk by faith, not by sight." 2 Corinthians 5:7
> </span>
> *



this is crazy and so real thanks alot for this brother i will use this for all the lord duez that i find on my way<span style=\'color:blue\'> I LOVE YOU GOD WITH ALL MY HEART AND SOUL


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 31 2010, 04:45 PM~16470137
> *!!DANG IT FEELS GOOD TO BE A CHRISTian!!
> :worship:  :h5:  :angel:
> *


AMEN
HALLELUJAH
THANK YOU LORD
IT FEELS REAL GOOD TO BE A CHRISTIAN :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HEAVENLY VERSUS - DEMONIC WISDOM

JAMES CHP.3 VERSE 13-18

13.WHO IS WISE AND UNDERSTANDING AMONG YOU? LET HIM SHOW BY GOOD CONDUCT THAT HIS WORKS ARE DONE IN THE MEEKNESS OF WISDOM.

14.BUT IF YOU HAVE BITTER ENVY AND SELF-SEEKING IN YOUR HEARTS, DO NOT BOAST AND LIE AGAINST THE TRUTH.

15.THIS IS WISDOM DOES NOT DESCEND FROM ABOVE, BUT IS EARTHLY, SENSUAL, DEMONIC.

16.FOR WHERE ENVY AND SELF-SEEKING EXIST, CONFUSION AND EVERY EVIL THING ARE THERE.

17.BUT THE WISDOM THAT IS FROM ABOVE IS FIRST PURE, THEN PEACEABLE, GENTLE, WILLING TO YIELD, FULL OF MERCY AND GOOD FRUITS, WITHOUT PARTIALITY AND WITH OUT HYPOCRISY.

18.NOW THE FRUIT OF RIGHTEOUSNESS IS SOWN IN PEACE BY THOSE WHO MAKE PEACE.


----------



## Punch

"Are you a SPECTATOR or a PARTICIPATOR?" 

That was the Title for this Sunday Mornings Message by our Pastor. What was your Service about today?


----------



## ClassicPlayer

What service was about - "Being accountable to God."


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jan 31 2010, 10:48 PM~16472279
> *What service was about - "Being accountable to God."
> *


NICE! Gotta have that accountability. For me at least. lol GOD BLESS


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 31 2010, 08:01 PM~16471769
> *"Are you a SPECTATOR or a PARTICIPATOR?"
> 
> That was the Title for this Sunday Mornings Message by our Pastor. What was your Service about today?
> *


JUST LEFT NIGHT SERVICE, AND THE TOPIC WAS ON (TO BE BORN AGAIN)

I'M A PARTICIPATOR 100% ALL THE WAY WITH GOD'S WALK & TALK. :yessad:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Still being a baby in the Word, as our pastor likes to put it, I have the faith - just not the courage to talk to people about Christ. Something I need to ask God to help me with.


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 31 2010, 11:00 PM~16472427
> *JUST LEFT NIGHT SERVICE, AND THE TOPIC WAS ON (TO BE BORN AGAIN)
> 
> I'M A PARTICIPATOR 100% ALL THE WAY WITH GOD'S WALK & TALK. :yessad:
> *


Nice!


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jan 31 2010, 11:05 PM~16472500
> *Still being a baby in the Word, as our pastor likes to put it, I have the faith - just not the courage to talk to people about Christ. Something I need to ask God to help me with.
> *


I let my actions speak for them selves, then people will ask a question later, when they see your different. For instance: I quit drinking and me and my wife went to our company Christmas party and everyone was drinking, They tried to buy me drinks, but I refused and told them I didn't drink anymore....no big deal....then down the road a month or two later a co worker comes to me and ASK'S why I quit drinking, and he was trying to quit because he wanted to quit(it was ruining his marriage) And that opened the door for me to speak freely about GOD and his work in my life to my coworkers. 

Just a lil example how it all started for me. I am not perfect, but I strive for excellence! you can to Homie. Be that example to others around you. Don't be a follower, be a leader.  Be different


----------



## papersaver619

I am me, thatz all I can be. I thank god for all the blessingz in my life. I am me though, Im glad god understandz that. It took me awhile to think if I was not good enough for god. None of us iz good enough for god but he still Lovez us, and he understandz us.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jan 31 2010, 09:05 PM~16472500
> *Still being a baby in the Word, as our pastor likes to put it, I have the faith - just not the courage to talk to people about Christ. Something I need to ask God to help me with.
> *


AMEN BROTHER, BUT THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS IS THAT YOU ARE ON THE RIGHT TRACK, NO ONE IS PERFECT, BUT WE STRIVE TO BE, THERE'S SOMETHINGS THAT I GO TO GOD FOR TO HELP ME WITH AS WELL.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 31 2010, 09:07 PM~16472545
> *Nice!
> *


HE IS GOOD FOR HIS MERCY ENDURES FOREVER. :thumbsup:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by papersaver619_@Jan 31 2010, 11:17 PM~16472695
> *I am me, thatz all I can be. I thank god for all the blessingz in my life. I am me though, Im glad god understandz that. It took me awhile to think if I was not good enough for god. None of us iz good enough for god but he still Lovez us, and he understandz us.
> *


God Bless you Homie. It is good that you know that God is real. As long as you keep an open heart to him. He will continue to speak to your life.


----------



## NIMSTER64

we are studing the book of revelations. we are on chapter 7 and we also had 6 baptisms today praise the Lord


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Jan 31 2010, 05:05 PM~16469479
> *Email that I got today
> 
> Science vs God - Interesting argument....
> 'Let me explain the problem science has with religion.' The atheist  professor of
> philosophy pauses before his class and then asks one of  his new students to stand.
> 'You're a Christian, aren't you, son?'
> 'Yes sir,' the student says.
> So you believe in God?'
> 'Absolutely.
> 'Is God good?'
> 'Sure! God's good.'
> 'Is God all-powerful? Can God do anything?'
> 'Yes'
> 'Are you good or evil?'
> 'The Bible says I'm evil.'
> The professor grins knowingly. 'Aha! The Bible!' He considers
> for a  moment. 'Here's one for you. Let's say there's a sick person over here
> and you can cure him. You can do it. Would you help him? Would you try?'
> 'Yes sir, I would.'
> 'So you're good...!'
> 'I wouldn't say that.'
> 'But why not say that? You'd help a sick and maimed person if you could.
> Most of us would if we could. But God doesn't.'
> The student does not answer, so the professor continues. 'He doesn't, does he?
> My brother was a Christian who died of cancer, even though he  prayed to Jesus
> to heal him. How is this Jesus good? Hmmm? Can you  answer that one?'
> The student remains silent.
> 'No, you can't, can you?' the professor says. He takes a sip of water  from a glass
> on his desk to give the student time to relax.
> 'Let's start again, young fella. Is God good?'
> 'Er..yes,' the student says.
> 'Is Satan good?'
> The student doesn't hesitate on this one. 'No.'
> 'Then where does Satan come from?'
> The student falters. 'From God'
> 'That's right. God made Satan, didn't he? Tell me, son. Is there evil in this world?'
> 'Yes, sir.'
> 'Evil's everywhere, isn't it? And God did make everything correct??
> 'Yes'
> 'So who created evil?' The professor continued, 'If God created everything, then
> God created evil, since evil exists, and according to the principle that our works
> define who we are, then God is evil.'
> Again, the student has no answer. 'Is there sickness? Immorality? Hatred? Ugliness?
> 
> All these terrible things, do they exist in this world?'
> The student squirms on his feet. 'Yes.'
> 'So who created them?'
> The student does not answer a gain, so the professor repeats his question. 'Who
> created them?' There is still no answer. Suddenly the lecturer breaks away to pace
> in front of the classroom. The class is mesmerized. 'Tell me,' he continues onto
> another student.
> 'Do you believe in Jesus Christ, son?
> The student's voice betrays him and cracks. 'Yes, professor, I do.'
> The old man stops pacing. 'Science says you have five senses you use to identify
> and observe the world around you. Have you ever seen Jesus?'
> 'No sir. I've never seen Him.'
> 'Then tell us if you've ever heard your Jesus?'
> 'No, sir, I have not.'
> 'Have you ever felt your Jesus, tasted your Jesus or smelled your Jesus? Have you
> ever had any sensory perception of Jesus Christ, or God for that matter?'
> 'No, sir, I'm afraid I haven't.'
> 'Yet you still believe in him?'
> 'Yes'
> 'According to the rules of empirical, testable, demonstrable protocol, science says
> your God doesn't exist. What do you say to that, son?'
> 'Nothing,' the student replies. 'I only have my faith.'
> 'Yes, faith,' the professor repeats. 'And that is the problem science has with God.
> There is no evidence, only faith.'
> The student stands quietly for a moment, before asking a question of His own.
> 'Professor, is there such thing as heat?'
> ' Yes.'
> 'And is there such a thing as cold?'
> 'Yes, son, there's cold too.'
> 'No sir, there isn't.'
> The professor turns to face the student, obviously interested.
> The room suddenly becomes very quiet. The student begins to explain.
> 'You can have lots of heat, even more heat, super-heat, mega-heat, unlimited
> heat, white heat, a little heat or no heat, but we don't have anything called 'cold'.
> We can hit up to 458 degrees below zero, which is no heat, but we can't go any
> further after that. There is no such thing as cold; otherwise we would be able to
> go colder than the lowest -458 degrees.'
> 'Every body or object is susceptible to study when it has or transmits energy, and
> heat is what makes a body or matter have or transmit energy. Absolute zero (-458 F)
> is the total absence of heat. You see, sir, cold is only a word we use to describe the
> absence of heat. We cannot measure cold. Heat we can measure in thermal units
> because heat is energy. Cold is not the opposite of heat, sir, just the absence of it.'
> Silence across the room. A pen drops somewhere in the classroom, sounding like a hammer.
> 'What about darkness, professor. Is there such a thing as darkness?'
> 'Yes,' the professor replies without hesitation. 'What is night if it isn't darkness?'
> 'You're wrong again, sir. Darkness is not something; it is the absence of something.
> You can have low light, normal light, bright light, flashing light, but if you have no light
> constantly you have nothing and it's called darkness, isn't it? That's the meaning we
> use to define the word.'
> 'In reality, darkness isn't. If it were, you would be able to make darkness darker,
> wouldn't you?'
> The professor begins to smile at the student in front of him. This will be a good semester.
> 'So what point are you making, young man?
> 'Yes, professor. My point is, your philosophical premise is flawed to start with, and so
> your conclusion must also be flawed.'
> The professor's face cannot hide his surprise this time. 'Flawed? Can you explain how?'
> 'You are working on the premise of duality,' the student explains.. 'You argue that there
> is life and then there's death; a good God and a bad God. You are viewing the concept
> of God as something finite, something we can measure. Sir, science can't even explain
> a thought.' 'It uses electricity and magnetism, but has never seen, much less fully under-
> stood either one. To view death as the opposite of life is to be ignorant of the fact that
> death cannot exist as a substantive thing. Death is not the opposite of life, just the
> absence of it.
> 'Now tell me, professor. Do you teach your students that they evolved from a monkey?'
> 'If you are referring to the natural evolutionary process, young man, yes, of course I do.'
> 'Have you ever observed evolution with your own eyes, sir?'
> The professor begins to shake his head, still smiling, as he realizes where the argument
> is going. A very good semester, indeed.
> 'Since no one has ever observed the process of evolution at work and cannot even prove
> that this process is an on-going endeavor, are you not teaching your opinion, sir? Are you
> now not a scientist, but a preacher?'
> The class is in uproar. The student remains silent until the commotion has subsided.
> 'To continue the point you were making earlier to the other student, let me give you an
> example of what I mean.'
> The student looks around the room. 'Is there anyone in the class who has ever seen the
> professor's brain?' The class breaks out into laughter.
> 'Is there anyone here who has ever heard the professor's brain, felt the professor's brain,
> touched or smelled the professor's brain? No one appears to have done so. So, according
> to the established rules of empirical, stable, demonstrable protocol, science says that you
> have no brain, with all due respect, sir.'
> 'So if science says you have no brain, how can we trust your lectures, sir?'
> Now the room is silent. The professor just stares at the student, his face unreadable.
> Finally, after what seems an eternity, the old man answers. 'I guess you'll have to
> take them on faith.'
> 'Now, you accept that there is faith, and, in fact, faith exists with life,' the student
> continues. 'Now, sir, is there such a thing as evil?'
> Now uncertain, the professor responds, 'Of course, there is. We see it everyday It
> is in the daily example of man's inhumanity to man. It is in the multitude of crime
> and violence everywhere in the world. These manifestations are nothing else but evil.'
> To this the student replied, 'Evil does not exist sir, or at least it does not exist unto
> itself. Evil is simply the absence of God. It is just like darkness and cold, a word that
> man has created to describe the absence of God. God did not create evil. Evil is the
> result of what happens when man does not have God's love present in his heart. It's
> like the cold that comes when there is no heat or the darkness that comes when
> there is no light.'
> The professor sat down.
> The student was Albert Einstein. Albert Einstein did write a book titled God vs. Science in 1921...
> For we walk by faith, not by sight." 2 Corinthians 5:7
> 
> *


:thumbsup: wow i


----------



## Chaotic Lows

We had a great service today and we also had 20 bapticsms Praise the lord !!


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 31 2010, 11:16 PM~16472690
> *I let my actions speak for them selves, then people will ask a question later, when they see your different. For instance: I quit drinking and me and my wife went to our company Christmas party and everyone was drinking, They tried to buy me drinks, but I refused and told them I didn't drink anymore....no big deal....then down the road a month or two later a co worker comes to me and ASK'S why I quit drinking, and he was trying to quit because he wanted to quit(it was ruining his marriage) And that opened the door for me to speak freely about GOD and his work in my life to my coworkers.
> 
> Just a lil example how it all started for me. I am not perfect, but I strive for excellence! you can to Homie. Be that example to others around you. Don't be a follower, be a leader.  Be different
> *


Amen, brother! I'm the same way. If someone asks me, I'm more than happy to explain as much as I can with what I know of the Word. But I'm not the type of person that can just quote from the Word or bring it up to people. As far as the drinking and stuff, haven't done that in almost 11 years. Only been going to church for the last 4, and was baptized almost 2 yrs ago.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 31 2010, 10:37 PM~16472975
> *We had a great service today and we also had 20 bapticsms Praise the lord !!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 31 2010, 10:22 PM~16472772
> *HE IS GOOD FOR HIS MERCY ENDURES FOREVER. :thumbsup:
> *


Amen


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

TO BE CONTINUED BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S.

GOODNIGHT EVERYONE AND GOD BLESS YOU ALL.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jan 31 2010, 09:38 PM~16472980
> *Amen, brother! I'm the same way. If someone asks me, I'm more than happy to explain as much as I can with what I know of the Word. But I'm not the type of person that can just quote from the Word or bring it up to people. As far as the drinking and stuff, haven't done that in almost 11 years. Only been going to church for the last 4, and was baptized almost 2 yrs ago.
> *


THE BEST WAY TO REPRESENT JESUS IS BY THE WAY YOU LIVE.WHEN YOU FALL IN LOVE WITH GOD YOU WANT TO TALK TO EVERYONE ABOUT HIM AND DO EVERYTHING FOR HIM IS CALL THE FIRST LOVE,WE HAVE TO GROW IN THE LORD EVERYDAY AND GET MORE MATURE AS WE DO THAT.REMEMBER WE ARE THE LIGHT OF THE WORLD DON'T PUT YOUR LIGHT UNDER THE TABLE LET IT SHINE


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 31 2010, 10:16 PM~16472690
> *I let my actions speak for them selves, then people will ask a question later, when they see your different. For instance: I quit drinking and me and my wife went to our company Christmas party and everyone was drinking, They tried to buy me drinks, but I refused and told them I didn't drink anymore....no big deal....then down the road a month or two later a co worker comes to me and ASK'S why I quit drinking, and he was trying to quit because he wanted to quit(it was ruining his marriage) And that opened the door for me to speak freely about GOD and his work in my life to my coworkers.
> 
> Just a lil example how it all started for me. I am not perfect, but I strive for excellence! you can to Homie. Be that example to others around you. Don't be a follower, be a leader.  Be different
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 31 2010, 09:01 PM~16471769
> *"Are you a SPECTATOR or a PARTICIPATOR?"
> 
> That was the Title for this Sunday Mornings Message by our Pastor. What was your Service about today?
> *


In a series we've been teaching on REPENTANCE we got into talking about the TEMPTATION of JESUS in the Wilderness and after fasting 40 days he was hungry. The enemy came with temptations, but JESUS kept saying, It Is Written.

We overcome by the blood of the Lamb and the word of our Testimony. We have to speak the word and take the right thoughts by speaking what the Word says. Not the thoughts of the enemy.

That's what we talked about today...PRAISE GOD!


----------



## G2G_Al

This little light of mine, I'm gonna let it shine!!


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jan 31 2010, 11:38 PM~16472980
> *Amen, brother! I'm the same way. If someone asks me, I'm more than happy to explain as much as I can with what I know of the Word. But I'm not the type of person that can just quote from the Word or bring it up to people. As far as the drinking and stuff, haven't done that in almost 11 years. Only been going to church for the last 4, and was baptized almost 2 yrs ago.
> *


NICE


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 31 2010, 11:58 PM~16473264
> *In a series we've been teaching on REPENTANCE we got into talking about the TEMPTATION of JESUS in the Wilderness and after fasting 40 days he was hungry. The enemy came with temptations, but JESUS kept saying, It Is Written.
> 
> We overcome by the blood of the Lamb and the word of our Testimony. We have to speak the word and take the right thoughts by speaking what the Word says. Not the thoughts of the enemy.
> 
> That's what we talked about today...PRAISE GOD!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Jan 31 2010, 11:05 PM~16469479
> *Email that I got today
> 
> Science vs God - Interesting argument....
> 'Let me explain the problem science has with religion.' The atheist  professor of
> philosophy pauses before his class and then asks one of  his new students to stand.
> 'You're a Christian, aren't you, son?'
> 'Yes sir,' the student says.
> So you believe in God?'
> 'Absolutely.
> 'Is God good?'
> 'Sure! God's good.'
> 'Is God all-powerful? Can God do anything?'
> 'Yes'
> 'Are you good or evil?'
> 'The Bible says I'm evil.'
> The professor grins knowingly. 'Aha! The Bible!' He considers
> for a  moment. 'Here's one for you. Let's say there's a sick person over here
> and you can cure him. You can do it. Would you help him? Would you try?'
> 'Yes sir, I would.'
> 'So you're good...!'
> 'I wouldn't say that.'
> 'But why not say that? You'd help a sick and maimed person if you could.
> Most of us would if we could. But God doesn't.'
> The student does not answer, so the professor continues. 'He doesn't, does he?
> My brother was a Christian who died of cancer, even though he  prayed to Jesus
> to heal him. How is this Jesus good? Hmmm? Can you  answer that one?'
> The student remains silent.
> 'No, you can't, can you?' the professor says. He takes a sip of water  from a glass
> on his desk to give the student time to relax.
> 'Let's start again, young fella. Is God good?'
> 'Er..yes,' the student says.
> 'Is Satan good?'
> The student doesn't hesitate on this one. 'No.'
> 'Then where does Satan come from?'
> The student falters. 'From God'
> 'That's right. God made Satan, didn't he? Tell me, son. Is there evil in this world?'
> 'Yes, sir.'
> 'Evil's everywhere, isn't it? And God did make everything correct??
> 'Yes'
> 'So who created evil?' The professor continued, 'If God created everything, then
> God created evil, since evil exists, and according to the principle that our works
> define who we are, then God is evil.'
> Again, the student has no answer. 'Is there sickness? Immorality? Hatred? Ugliness?
> 
> All these terrible things, do they exist in this world?'
> The student squirms on his feet. 'Yes.'
> 'So who created them?'
> The student does not answer a gain, so the professor repeats his question. 'Who
> created them?' There is still no answer. Suddenly the lecturer breaks away to pace
> in front of the classroom. The class is mesmerized. 'Tell me,' he continues onto
> another student.
> 'Do you believe in Jesus Christ, son?
> The student's voice betrays him and cracks. 'Yes, professor, I do.'
> The old man stops pacing. 'Science says you have five senses you use to identify
> and observe the world around you. Have you ever seen Jesus?'
> 'No sir. I've never seen Him.'
> 'Then tell us if you've ever heard your Jesus?'
> 'No, sir, I have not.'
> 'Have you ever felt your Jesus, tasted your Jesus or smelled your Jesus? Have you
> ever had any sensory perception of Jesus Christ, or God for that matter?'
> 'No, sir, I'm afraid I haven't.'
> 'Yet you still believe in him?'
> 'Yes'
> 'According to the rules of empirical, testable, demonstrable protocol, science says
> your God doesn't exist. What do you say to that, son?'
> 'Nothing,' the student replies. 'I only have my faith.'
> 'Yes, faith,' the professor repeats. 'And that is the problem science has with God.
> There is no evidence, only faith.'
> The student stands quietly for a moment, before asking a question of His own.
> 'Professor, is there such thing as heat?'
> ' Yes.'
> 'And is there such a thing as cold?'
> 'Yes, son, there's cold too.'
> 'No sir, there isn't.'
> The professor turns to face the student, obviously interested.
> The room suddenly becomes very quiet. The student begins to explain.
> 'You can have lots of heat, even more heat, super-heat, mega-heat, unlimited
> heat, white heat, a little heat or no heat, but we don't have anything called 'cold'.
> We can hit up to 458 degrees below zero, which is no heat, but we can't go any
> further after that. There is no such thing as cold; otherwise we would be able to
> go colder than the lowest -458 degrees.'
> 'Every body or object is susceptible to study when it has or transmits energy, and
> heat is what makes a body or matter have or transmit energy. Absolute zero (-458 F)
> is the total absence of heat. You see, sir, cold is only a word we use to describe the
> absence of heat. We cannot measure cold. Heat we can measure in thermal units
> because heat is energy. Cold is not the opposite of heat, sir, just the absence of it.'
> Silence across the room. A pen drops somewhere in the classroom, sounding like a hammer.
> 'What about darkness, professor. Is there such a thing as darkness?'
> 'Yes,' the professor replies without hesitation. 'What is night if it isn't darkness?'
> 'You're wrong again, sir. Darkness is not something; it is the absence of something.
> You can have low light, normal light, bright light, flashing light, but if you have no light
> constantly you have nothing and it's called darkness, isn't it? That's the meaning we
> use to define the word.'
> 'In reality, darkness isn't. If it were, you would be able to make darkness darker,
> wouldn't you?'
> The professor begins to smile at the student in front of him. This will be a good semester.
> 'So what point are you making, young man?
> 'Yes, professor. My point is, your philosophical premise is flawed to start with, and so
> your conclusion must also be flawed.'
> The professor's face cannot hide his surprise this time. 'Flawed? Can you explain how?'
> 'You are working on the premise of duality,' the student explains.. 'You argue that there
> is life and then there's death; a good God and a bad God. You are viewing the concept
> of God as something finite, something we can measure. Sir, science can't even explain
> a thought.' 'It uses electricity and magnetism, but has never seen, much less fully under-
> stood either one. To view death as the opposite of life is to be ignorant of the fact that
> death cannot exist as a substantive thing. Death is not the opposite of life, just the
> absence of it.
> 'Now tell me, professor. Do you teach your students that they evolved from a monkey?'
> 'If you are referring to the natural evolutionary process, young man, yes, of course I do.'
> 'Have you ever observed evolution with your own eyes, sir?'
> The professor begins to shake his head, still smiling, as he realizes where the argument
> is going. A very good semester, indeed.
> 'Since no one has ever observed the process of evolution at work and cannot even prove
> that this process is an on-going endeavor, are you not teaching your opinion, sir? Are you
> now not a scientist, but a preacher?'
> The class is in uproar. The student remains silent until the commotion has subsided.
> 'To continue the point you were making earlier to the other student, let me give you an
> example of what I mean.'
> The student looks around the room. 'Is there anyone in the class who has ever seen the
> professor's brain?' The class breaks out into laughter.
> 'Is there anyone here who has ever heard the professor's brain, felt the professor's brain,
> touched or smelled the professor's brain? No one appears to have done so. So, according
> to the established rules of empirical, stable, demonstrable protocol, science says that you
> have no brain, with all due respect, sir.'
> 'So if science says you have no brain, how can we trust your lectures, sir?'
> Now the room is silent. The professor just stares at the student, his face unreadable.
> Finally, after what seems an eternity, the old man answers. 'I guess you'll have to
> take them on faith.'
> 'Now, you accept that there is faith, and, in fact, faith exists with life,' the student
> continues. 'Now, sir, is there such a thing as evil?'
> Now uncertain, the professor responds, 'Of course, there is. We see it everyday It
> is in the daily example of man's inhumanity to man. It is in the multitude of crime
> and violence everywhere in the world. These manifestations are nothing else but evil.'
> To this the student replied, 'Evil does not exist sir, or at least it does not exist unto
> itself. Evil is simply the absence of God. It is just like darkness and cold, a word that
> man has created to describe the absence of God. God did not create evil. Evil is the
> result of what happens when man does not have God's love present in his heart. It's
> like the cold that comes when there is no heat or the darkness that comes when
> there is no light.'
> The professor sat down.
> The student was Albert Einstein. Albert Einstein did write a book titled God vs. Science in 1921...
> For we walk by faith, not by sight." 2 Corinthians 5:7
> 
> *



man this is AWESOME I really need this I am going to print this up for all those "science guys" I meet in the world THANKS!!!

and to you lord duez if you decide not to answer this right away, we totally understand, take your time let it soak in and when you are ready we are here for you brother

ALWAYS ROOM FOR ONE MORE!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 29 2010, 02:49 AM~16444664
> *Newton give us the knowledge to see the world as a natural process and not created with magic by a god.
> *




so with this statement duez 

do you believe newton is your god? after all he gave us knowledge right?

I don't mean to lay to much on you as I know the last bomb (science vs. god)that was dropped was pretty heavy


----------



## 65ragrider

Is There a God?
Does God exist? Here are six straight-forward reasons to believe that God is really there.

existence of God

By Marilyn Adamson

proof of GodJust once wouldn't you love for someone to simply show you the evidence for God's existence? No arm-twisting. No statements of, "You just have to believe." Well, here is an attempt to candidly offer some of the reasons which suggest that God exists.

But first consider this. If a person opposes even the possibility of there being a God, then any evidence can be rationalized or explained away. It is like if someone refuses to believe that people have walked on the moon, then no amount of information is going to change their thinking. Photographs of astronauts walking on the moon, interviews with the astronauts, moon rocks...all the evidence would be worthless, because the person has already concluded that people cannot go to the moon.

When it comes to the possibility of God's existence, the Bible says that there are people who have seen sufficient evidence, but they have suppressed the truth about God.1 On the other hand, for those who want to know God if he is there, he says, "You will seek me and find me; when you seek me with all your heart, I will be found by you."2 Before you look at the facts surrounding God's existence, ask yourself, If God does exist, would I want to know him? Here then, are some reasons to consider...
1. Does God exist? The complexity of our planet points to a deliberate Designer who not only created our universe, but sustains it today.

Many examples showing God's design could be given, possibly with no end. But here are a few:

The Earth...its size is perfect. The Earth's size and corresponding gravity holds a thin layer of mostly nitrogen and oxygen gases, only extending about 50 miles above the Earth's surface. If Earth were smaller, an atmosphere would be impossible, like the planet Mercury. If Earth were larger, its atmosphere would contain free hydrogen, like Jupiter.3 Earth is the only known planet equipped with an atmosphere of the right mixture of gases to sustain plant, animal and human life.

existence of GodThe Earth is located the right distance from the sun. Consider the temperature swings we encounter, roughly -30 degrees to +120 degrees. If the Earth were any further away from the sun, we would all freeze. Any closer and we would burn up. Even a fractional variance in the Earth's position to the sun would make life on Earth impossible. The Earth remains this perfect distance from the sun while it rotates around the sun at a speed of nearly 67,000 mph. It is also rotating on its axis, allowing the entire surface of the Earth to be properly warmed and cooled every day.

And our moon is the perfect size and distance from the Earth for its gravitational pull. The moon creates important ocean tides and movement so ocean waters do not stagnate, and yet our massive oceans are restrained from spilling over across the continents.4

Water...colorless, odorless and without taste, and yet no living thing can survive without it. Plants, animals and human beings consist mostly of water (about two-thirds of the human body is water). You'll see why the characteristics of water are uniquely suited to life:

It has an unusually high boiling point and freezing point. Water allows us to live in an environment of fluctuating temperature changes, while keeping our bodies a steady 98.6 degrees.

proof of GodWater is a universal solvent. This property of water means that thousands of chemicals, minerals and nutrients can be carried throughout our bodies and into the smallest blood vessels.5

Water is also chemically neutral. Without affecting the makeup of the substances it carries, water enables food, medicines and minerals to be absorbed and used by the body.

Water has a unique surface tension. Water in plants can therefore flow upward against gravity, bringing life-giving water and nutrients to the top of even the tallest trees.

Water freezes from the top down and floats, so fish can live in the winter.

Ninety-seven percent of the Earth's water is in the oceans. But on our Earth, there is a system designed which removes salt from the water and then distributes that water throughout the globe. Evaporation takes the ocean waters, leaving the salt, and forms clouds which are easily moved by the wind to disperse water over the land, for vegetation, animals and people. It is a system of purification and supply that sustains life on this planet, a system of recycled and reused water.6

The human brain...simultaneously processes an amazing amount of information. Your brain takes in all the colors and objects you see, the temperature around you, the pressure of your feet against the floor, the sounds around you, the dryness of your mouth, even the texture of your keyboard. Your brain holds and processes all your emotions, thoughts and memories. At the same time your brain keeps track of the ongoing functions of your body like your breathing pattern, eyelid movement, hunger and movement of the muscles in your hands.

existence of GodThe human brain processes more than a million messages a second.7 Your brain weighs the importance of all this data, filtering out the relatively unimportant. This screening function is what allows you to focus and operate effectively in your world. The brain functions differently than other organs. There is an intelligence to it, the ability to reason, to produce feelings, to dream and plan, to take action, and relate to other people.

The eye...can distinguish among seven million colors. It has automatic focusing and handles an astounding 1.5 million messages -- simultaneously.8 Evolution focuses on mutations and changes from and within existing organisms. Yet evolution alone does not fully explain the initial source of the eye or the brain -- the start of living organisms from nonliving matter.
2. Does God exist? The universe had a start - what caused it?

Scientists are convinced that our universe began with one enormous explosion of energy and light, which we now call the Big Bang. This was the singular start to everything that exists: the beginning of the universe, the start of space, and even the initial start of time itself.

Astrophysicist Robert Jastrow, a self-described agnostic, stated, "The seed of everything that has happened in the Universe was planted in that first instant; every star, every planet and every living creature in the Universe came into being as a result of events that were set in motion in the moment of the cosmic explosion...The Universe flashed into being, and we cannot find out what caused that to happen."9

Steven Weinberg, a Nobel laureate in Physics, said at the moment of this explosion, "the universe was about a hundred thousands million degrees Centigrade...and the universe was filled with light."10

The universe has not always existed. It had a start...what caused that? Scientists have no explanation for the sudden explosion of light and matter.
3. Does God exist? The universe operates by uniform laws of nature. Why does it?

Much of life may seem uncertain, but look at what we can count on day after day: gravity remains consistent, a hot cup of coffee left on a counter will get cold, the earth rotates in the same 24 hours, and the speed of light doesn't change -- on earth or in galaxies far from us.

How is it that we can identify laws of nature that never change? Why is the universe so orderly, so reliable?

"The greatest scientists have been struck by how strange this is. There is no logical necessity for a universe that obeys rules, let alone one that abides by the rules of mathematics. This astonishment springs from the recognition that the universe doesn't have to behave this way. It is easy to imagine a universe in which conditions change unpredictably from instant to instant, or even a universe in which things pop in and out of existence."11

Richard Feynman, a Nobel Prize winner for quantum electrodynamics, said, "Why nature is mathematical is a mystery...The fact that there are rules at all is a kind of miracle."12
4. Does God exist? The DNA code informs, programs a cell's behavior.

existence of GodAll instruction, all teaching, all training comes with intent. Someone who writes an instruction manual does so with purpose. Did you know that in every cell of our bodies there exists a very detailed instruction code, much like a miniature computer program? As you may know, a computer program is made up of ones and zeros, like this: 110010101011000. The way they are arranged tell the computer program what to do. The DNA code in each of our cells is very similar. It's made up of four chemicals that scientists abbreviate as A, T, G, and C. These are arranged in the human cell like this: CGTGTGACTCGCTCCTGAT and so on. There are three billion of these letters in every human cell!!

Well, just like you can program your phone to beep for specific reasons, DNA instructs the cell. DNA is a three-billion-lettered program telling the cell to act in a certain way. It is a full instruction manual.13

existence of GodWhy is this so amazing? One has to ask....how did this information program wind up in each human cell? These are not just chemicals. These are chemicals that instruct, that code in a very detailed way exactly how the person's body should develop.

Natural, biological causes are completely lacking as an explanation when programmed information is involved. You cannot find instruction, precise information like this, without someone intentionally constructing it.
5. Does God exist? We know God exists because he pursues us. He is constantly initiating and seeking for us to come to him.

I was an atheist at one time. And like many atheists, the issue of people believing in God bothered me greatly. What is it about atheists that we would spend so much time, attention, and energy refuting something that we don't believe even exists?! What causes us to do that? When I was an atheist, I attributed my intentions as caring for those poor, delusional people...to help them realize their hope was completely ill-founded. To be honest, I also had another motive. As I challenged those who believed in God, I was deeply curious to see if they could convince me otherwise. Part of my quest was to become free from the question of God. If I could conclusively prove to believers that they were wrong, then the issue is off the table, and I would be free to go about my life.

proof of GodI didn't realize that the reason the topic of God weighed so heavily on my mind, was because God was pressing the issue. I have come to find out that God wants to be known. He created us with the intention that we would know him. He has surrounded us with evidence of himself and he keeps the question of his existence squarely before us. It was as if I couldn't escape thinking about the possibility of God. In fact, the day I chose to acknowledge God's existence, my prayer began with, "Ok, you win..." It might be that the underlying reason atheists are bothered by people believing in God is because God is actively pursuing them.

I am not the only one who has experienced this. Malcolm Muggeridge, socialist and philosophical author, wrote, "I had a notion that somehow, besides questing, I was being pursued." C.S. Lewis said he remembered, "...night after night, feeling whenever my mind lifted even for a second from my work, the steady, unrelenting approach of Him whom I so earnestly desired not to meet. I gave in, and admitted that God was God, and knelt and prayed: perhaps, that night, the most dejected and reluctant convert in all of England."

Lewis went on to write a book titled, "Surprised by Joy" as a result of knowing God. I too had no expectations other than rightfully admitting God's existence. Yet over the following several months, I became amazed by his love for me.


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Jan 31 2010, 05:05 PM~16469479
> *Email that I got today
> 
> Science vs God - Interesting argument....
> 'Let me explain the problem science has with religion.' The atheist  professor of
> philosophy pauses before his class and then asks one of  his new students to stand.
> 'You're a Christian, aren't you, son?'
> 'Yes sir,' the student says.
> So you believe in God?'
> 'Absolutely.
> 'Is God good?'
> 'Sure! God's good.'
> 'Is God all-powerful? Can God do anything?'
> 'Yes'
> 'Are you good or evil?'
> 'The Bible says I'm evil.'
> The professor grins knowingly. 'Aha! The Bible!' He considers
> for a  moment. 'Here's one for you. Let's say there's a sick person over here
> and you can cure him. You can do it. Would you help him? Would you try?'
> 'Yes sir, I would.'
> 'So you're good...!'
> 'I wouldn't say that.'
> 'But why not say that? You'd help a sick and maimed person if you could.
> Most of us would if we could. But God doesn't.'
> The student does not answer, so the professor continues. 'He doesn't, does he?
> My brother was a Christian who died of cancer, even though he  prayed to Jesus
> to heal him. How is this Jesus good? Hmmm? Can you  answer that one?'
> The student remains silent.
> 'No, you can't, can you?' the professor says. He takes a sip of water  from a glass
> on his desk to give the student time to relax.
> 'Let's start again, young fella. Is God good?'
> 'Er..yes,' the student says.
> 'Is Satan good?'
> The student doesn't hesitate on this one. 'No.'
> 'Then where does Satan come from?'
> The student falters. 'From God'
> 'That's right. God made Satan, didn't he? Tell me, son. Is there evil in this world?'
> 'Yes, sir.'
> 'Evil's everywhere, isn't it? And God did make everything correct??
> 'Yes'
> 'So who created evil?' The professor continued, 'If God created everything, then
> God created evil, since evil exists, and according to the principle that our works
> define who we are, then God is evil.'
> Again, the student has no answer. 'Is there sickness? Immorality? Hatred? Ugliness?
> 
> All these terrible things, do they exist in this world?'
> The student squirms on his feet. 'Yes.'
> 'So who created them?'
> The student does not answer a gain, so the professor repeats his question. 'Who
> created them?' There is still no answer. Suddenly the lecturer breaks away to pace
> in front of the classroom. The class is mesmerized. 'Tell me,' he continues onto
> another student.
> 'Do you believe in Jesus Christ, son?
> The student's voice betrays him and cracks. 'Yes, professor, I do.'
> The old man stops pacing. 'Science says you have five senses you use to identify
> and observe the world around you. Have you ever seen Jesus?'
> 'No sir. I've never seen Him.'
> 'Then tell us if you've ever heard your Jesus?'
> 'No, sir, I have not.'
> 'Have you ever felt your Jesus, tasted your Jesus or smelled your Jesus? Have you
> ever had any sensory perception of Jesus Christ, or God for that matter?'
> 'No, sir, I'm afraid I haven't.'
> 'Yet you still believe in him?'
> 'Yes'
> 'According to the rules of empirical, testable, demonstrable protocol, science says
> your God doesn't exist. What do you say to that, son?'
> 'Nothing,' the student replies. 'I only have my faith.'
> 'Yes, faith,' the professor repeats. 'And that is the problem science has with God.
> There is no evidence, only faith.'
> The student stands quietly for a moment, before asking a question of His own.
> 'Professor, is there such thing as heat?'
> ' Yes.'
> 'And is there such a thing as cold?'
> 'Yes, son, there's cold too.'
> 'No sir, there isn't.'
> The professor turns to face the student, obviously interested.
> The room suddenly becomes very quiet. The student begins to explain.
> 'You can have lots of heat, even more heat, super-heat, mega-heat, unlimited
> heat, white heat, a little heat or no heat, but we don't have anything called 'cold'.
> We can hit up to 458 degrees below zero, which is no heat, but we can't go any
> further after that. There is no such thing as cold; otherwise we would be able to
> go colder than the lowest -458 degrees.'
> 'Every body or object is susceptible to study when it has or transmits energy, and
> heat is what makes a body or matter have or transmit energy. Absolute zero (-458 F)
> is the total absence of heat. You see, sir, cold is only a word we use to describe the
> absence of heat. We cannot measure cold. Heat we can measure in thermal units
> because heat is energy. Cold is not the opposite of heat, sir, just the absence of it.'
> Silence across the room. A pen drops somewhere in the classroom, sounding like a hammer.
> 'What about darkness, professor. Is there such a thing as darkness?'
> 'Yes,' the professor replies without hesitation. 'What is night if it isn't darkness?'
> 'You're wrong again, sir. Darkness is not something; it is the absence of something.
> You can have low light, normal light, bright light, flashing light, but if you have no light
> constantly you have nothing and it's called darkness, isn't it? That's the meaning we
> use to define the word.'
> 'In reality, darkness isn't. If it were, you would be able to make darkness darker,
> wouldn't you?'
> The professor begins to smile at the student in front of him. This will be a good semester.
> 'So what point are you making, young man?
> 'Yes, professor. My point is, your philosophical premise is flawed to start with, and so
> your conclusion must also be flawed.'
> The professor's face cannot hide his surprise this time. 'Flawed? Can you explain how?'
> 'You are working on the premise of duality,' the student explains.. 'You argue that there
> is life and then there's death; a good God and a bad God. You are viewing the concept
> of God as something finite, something we can measure. Sir, science can't even explain
> a thought.' 'It uses electricity and magnetism, but has never seen, much less fully under-
> stood either one. To view death as the opposite of life is to be ignorant of the fact that
> death cannot exist as a substantive thing. Death is not the opposite of life, just the
> absence of it.
> 'Now tell me, professor. Do you teach your students that they evolved from a monkey?'
> 'If you are referring to the natural evolutionary process, young man, yes, of course I do.'
> 'Have you ever observed evolution with your own eyes, sir?'
> The professor begins to shake his head, still smiling, as he realizes where the argument
> is going. A very good semester, indeed.
> 'Since no one has ever observed the process of evolution at work and cannot even prove
> that this process is an on-going endeavor, are you not teaching your opinion, sir? Are you
> now not a scientist, but a preacher?'
> The class is in uproar. The student remains silent until the commotion has subsided.
> 'To continue the point you were making earlier to the other student, let me give you an
> example of what I mean.'
> The student looks around the room. 'Is there anyone in the class who has ever seen the
> professor's brain?' The class breaks out into laughter.
> 'Is there anyone here who has ever heard the professor's brain, felt the professor's brain,
> touched or smelled the professor's brain? No one appears to have done so. So, according
> to the established rules of empirical, stable, demonstrable protocol, science says that you
> have no brain, with all due respect, sir.'
> 'So if science says you have no brain, how can we trust your lectures, sir?'
> Now the room is silent. The professor just stares at the student, his face unreadable.
> Finally, after what seems an eternity, the old man answers. 'I guess you'll have to
> take them on faith.'
> 'Now, you accept that there is faith, and, in fact, faith exists with life,' the student
> continues. 'Now, sir, is there such a thing as evil?'
> Now uncertain, the professor responds, 'Of course, there is. We see it everyday It
> is in the daily example of man's inhumanity to man. It is in the multitude of crime
> and violence everywhere in the world. These manifestations are nothing else but evil.'
> To this the student replied, 'Evil does not exist sir, or at least it does not exist unto
> itself. Evil is simply the absence of God. It is just like darkness and cold, a word that
> man has created to describe the absence of God. God did not create evil. Evil is the
> result of what happens when man does not have God's love present in his heart. It's
> like the cold that comes when there is no heat or the darkness that comes when
> there is no light.'
> The professor sat down.
> The student was Albert Einstein. Albert Einstein did write a book titled God vs. Science in 1921...
> For we walk by faith, not by sight." 2 Corinthians 5:7
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

happy birthday brother nim...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 1 2010, 08:51 AM~16475674
> *happy birthday brother nim...
> *


Thank you brother. God Is Awsome!!!! :biggrin: Praise God Almighty


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 1 2010, 07:51 AM~16475674
> *happy birthday brother nim...
> *


x2


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 1 2010, 07:51 AM~16475674
> *happy birthday brother nim...
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER & MAY GOD BLESS YOU MANY MORE YEARS TO COME.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOODMORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 1 2010, 09:51 AM~16475674
> *happy birthday brother nim...
> *


add me too. lol Happy B Day :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 1 2010, 08:51 AM~16475674
> *happy birthday brother nim...
> *


Happy Birthday Nim!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 31 2010, 03:33 PM~16469677-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that was deep and it is so true. AMEN wow that just can't be argued. duez whats your take on that?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heat is a state of matter. It's kinetic energy that can be seen, I found other flaws in that but high on pills right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 03:54 PM~16469802
> *Duez, die and rise again.  On your Own i mean.
> 
> Then we can argue.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has ever done that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 03:57 PM~16469817
> *The scientific discovery of the DNA chain disproved the chance of the random creation of life.    Mud and lighting dont have the ability to do math... i dont need to go on. Its common since.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insects cant do math either.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Jan 31 2010, 03:58 PM~16469820
> *If there was a big bang, the original rock formation had to have been already a piece of another. Another idiotic idea that cant make since.
> *


Agreed, the big bang is dumb. Please stop believing in it. But your explanation of a rock having to already exist agrees with my theory everything was always here.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by papersaver619+Jan 31 2010, 04:27 PM~16470010-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im not what you would consider a church boy that goze to church every Sunday, Itz just not me done tryed it itz just not me. What I will say iz that God Jesus iz real homie and itz nothing to fool with. I thank god for everything man, And im thankful. God understandz how I am and he lovez me. We are all Sinnerz on thiz earth homie, I dont give a fuck who you are, thatz just the way it iz*. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to know god iz real homie,* Thatz all im going to say about thiz. I thank god for the simple thingz in life and enjoy my life and be me. Thank you God for understanding im a Sinner, Peace! What else can you say!?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats funny to me because, if you were as smart as a rocket scientist, you would know that god isn't real.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Jan 31 2010, 04:41 PM~16470111
> *For self proof, theres nothing needed more than that to say. But for the lost like Duez seeking answer's, thats not enough brother.  The more you go to Church, Read you Bible, and gain wisdom in His knowledge, the more held accountable we are to one another.  So just as your Church door's are always open to you not matter how often you arrive, so are we to Duez.
> -You are right, we are all sinner's and have a price to pay IF we dont repent.
> 
> If we dont tell him more as he ask's, he would not know.  This is God's grace for Duez.
> This room alone is His grace for ALL of us though.      So lets please try and keep this ONE room CLEAN!
> 
> ps-Im not sure if you have more than 1 name, but if not, its AWESOME to see that you took your time to find a room worth posting in to make This one, one of your firsts!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm not asking for answers, I'm giving answer. The questions I ask are the same ones you should be asking yourselves.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 1 2010, 01:06 AM~16474783
> *so with this statement duez
> 
> do you believe  newton is your god?  after all he gave us knowledge right?
> 
> I don't mean to lay to much on you as I know the last bomb (science vs. god)that was dropped was pretty heavy
> *


He's just an author. I'm giving you guys knowledge, I'll tell you right now I am not your god.


----------



## Duez

How come when some explains the perfect design of the earth, they fail to mention the 23 degree lean that cause hurricanes and tornados. The fact that if the earth had already cooled before we got here, there would be no volcanoes killing people, or earthquakes destroying cities. Watch the weather channel and tell me how perfect the earths design is.


----------



## Duez

"Even a fractional variance in the Earth's position to the sun would make life on Earth impossible. The Earth remains this perfect distance from the sun."

The earths distance from the sun varies by 2,000,000 miles during a year. for anybody that cares.


----------



## TONE LOCO

happy birthday nim and many more god bless


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 1 2010, 01:45 AM~16474942
> *Is There a God?
> Does God exist? Here are six straight-forward reasons to believe that God is really there.
> 
> existence of God
> 
> By Marilyn Adamson
> 
> proof of GodJust once wouldn't you love for someone to simply show you the evidence for God's existence? No arm-twisting. No statements of, "You just have to believe." Well, here is an attempt to candidly offer some of the reasons which suggest that God exists.
> 
> But first consider this. If a person opposes even the possibility of there being a God, then any evidence can be rationalized or explained away. It is like if someone refuses to believe that people have walked on the moon, then no amount of information is going to change their thinking. Photographs of astronauts walking on the moon, interviews with the astronauts, moon rocks...all the evidence would be worthless, because the person has already concluded that people cannot go to the moon.
> 
> When it comes to the possibility of God's existence, the Bible says that there are people who have seen sufficient evidence, but they have suppressed the truth about God.1 On the other hand, for those who want to know God if he is there, he says, "You will seek me and find me; when you seek me with all your heart, I will be found by you."2 Before you look at the facts surrounding God's existence, ask yourself, If God does exist, would I want to know him? Here then, are some reasons to consider...
> 1. Does God exist? The complexity of our planet points to a deliberate Designer who not only created our universe, but sustains it today.
> 
> Many examples showing God's design could be given, possibly with no end. But here are a few:
> 
> The Earth...its size is perfect. The Earth's size and corresponding gravity holds a thin layer of mostly nitrogen and oxygen gases, only extending about 50 miles above the Earth's surface. If Earth were smaller, an atmosphere would be impossible, like the planet Mercury. If Earth were larger, its atmosphere would contain free hydrogen, like Jupiter.3 Earth is the only known planet equipped with an atmosphere of the right mixture of gases to sustain plant, animal and human life.
> 
> existence of GodThe Earth is located the right distance from the sun. Consider the temperature swings we encounter, roughly -30 degrees to +120 degrees. If the Earth were any further away from the sun, we would all freeze. Any closer and we would burn up. Even a fractional variance in the Earth's position to the sun would make life on Earth impossible. The Earth remains this perfect distance from the sun while it rotates around the sun at a speed of nearly 67,000 mph. It is also rotating on its axis, allowing the entire surface of the Earth to be properly warmed and cooled every day.
> 
> And our moon is the perfect size and distance from the Earth for its gravitational pull. The moon creates important ocean tides and movement so ocean waters do not stagnate, and yet our massive oceans are restrained from spilling over across the continents.4
> 
> Water...colorless, odorless and without taste, and yet no living thing can survive without it. Plants, animals and human beings consist mostly of water (about two-thirds of the human body is water). You'll see why the characteristics of water are uniquely suited to life:
> 
> It has an unusually high boiling point and freezing point. Water allows us to live in an environment of fluctuating temperature changes, while keeping our bodies a steady 98.6 degrees.
> 
> proof of GodWater is a universal solvent. This property of water means that thousands of chemicals, minerals and nutrients can be carried throughout our bodies and into the smallest blood vessels.5
> 
> Water is also chemically neutral. Without affecting the makeup of the substances it carries, water enables food, medicines and minerals to be absorbed and used by the body.
> 
> Water has a unique surface tension. Water in plants can therefore flow upward against gravity, bringing life-giving water and nutrients to the top of even the tallest trees.
> 
> Water freezes from the top down and floats, so fish can live in the winter.
> 
> Ninety-seven percent of the Earth's water is in the oceans. But on our Earth, there is a system designed which removes salt from the water and then distributes that water throughout the globe. Evaporation takes the ocean waters, leaving the salt, and forms clouds which are easily moved by the wind to disperse water over the land, for vegetation, animals and people. It is a system of purification and supply that sustains life on this planet, a system of recycled and reused water.6
> 
> The human brain...simultaneously processes an amazing amount of information. Your brain takes in all the colors and objects you see, the temperature around you, the pressure of your feet against the floor, the sounds around you, the dryness of your mouth, even the texture of your keyboard. Your brain holds and processes all your emotions, thoughts and memories. At the same time your brain keeps track of the ongoing functions of your body like your breathing pattern, eyelid movement, hunger and movement of the muscles in your hands.
> 
> existence of GodThe human brain processes more than a million messages a second.7 Your brain weighs the importance of all this data, filtering out the relatively unimportant. This screening function is what allows you to focus and operate effectively in your world. The brain functions differently than other organs. There is an intelligence to it, the ability to reason, to produce feelings, to dream and plan, to take action, and relate to other people.
> 
> The eye...can distinguish among seven million colors. It has automatic focusing and handles an astounding 1.5 million messages -- simultaneously.8 Evolution focuses on mutations and changes from and within existing organisms. Yet evolution alone does not fully explain the initial source of the eye or the brain -- the start of living organisms from nonliving matter.
> 2. Does God exist? The universe had a start - what caused it?
> 
> Scientists are convinced that our universe began with one enormous explosion of energy and light, which we now call the Big Bang. This was the singular start to everything that exists: the beginning of the universe, the start of space, and even the initial start of time itself.
> 
> Astrophysicist Robert Jastrow, a self-described agnostic, stated, "The seed of everything that has happened in the Universe was planted in that first instant; every star, every planet and every living creature in the Universe came into being as a result of events that were set in motion in the moment of the cosmic explosion...The Universe flashed into being, and we cannot find out what caused that to happen."9
> 
> Steven Weinberg, a Nobel laureate in Physics, said at the moment of this explosion, "the universe was about a hundred thousands million degrees Centigrade...and the universe was filled with light."10
> 
> The universe has not always existed. It had a start...what caused that? Scientists have no explanation for the sudden explosion of light and matter.
> 3. Does God exist? The universe operates by uniform laws of nature. Why does it?
> 
> Much of life may seem uncertain, but look at what we can count on day after day: gravity remains consistent, a hot cup of coffee left on a counter will get cold, the earth rotates in the same 24 hours, and the speed of light doesn't change -- on earth or in galaxies far from us.
> 
> How is it that we can identify laws of nature that never change? Why is the universe so orderly, so reliable?
> 
> "The greatest scientists have been struck by how strange this is. There is no logical necessity for a universe that obeys rules, let alone one that abides by the rules of mathematics. This astonishment springs from the recognition that the universe doesn't have to behave this way. It is easy to imagine a universe in which conditions change unpredictably from instant to instant, or even a universe in which things pop in and out of existence."11
> 
> Richard Feynman, a Nobel Prize winner for quantum electrodynamics, said, "Why nature is mathematical is a mystery...The fact that there are rules at all is a kind of miracle."12
> 4. Does God exist? The DNA code informs, programs a cell's behavior.
> 
> existence of GodAll instruction, all teaching, all training comes with intent. Someone who writes an instruction manual does so with purpose. Did you know that in every cell of our bodies there exists a very detailed instruction code, much like a miniature computer program? As you may know, a computer program is made up of ones and zeros, like this: 110010101011000. The way they are arranged tell the computer program what to do. The DNA code in each of our cells is very similar. It's made up of four chemicals that scientists abbreviate as A, T, G, and C. These are arranged in the human cell like this: CGTGTGACTCGCTCCTGAT and so on. There are three billion of these letters in every human cell!!
> 
> Well, just like you can program your phone to beep for specific reasons, DNA instructs the cell. DNA is a three-billion-lettered program telling the cell to act in a certain way. It is a full instruction manual.13
> 
> existence of GodWhy is this so amazing? One has to ask....how did this information program wind up in each human cell? These are not just chemicals. These are chemicals that instruct, that code in a very detailed way exactly how the person's body should develop.
> 
> Natural, biological causes are completely lacking as an explanation when programmed information is involved. You cannot find instruction, precise information like this, without someone intentionally constructing it.
> 5. Does God exist? We know God exists because he pursues us. He is constantly initiating and seeking for us to come to him.
> 
> I was an atheist at one time. And like many atheists, the issue of people believing in God bothered me greatly. What is it about atheists that we would spend so much time, attention, and energy refuting something that we don't believe even exists?! What causes us to do that? When I was an atheist, I attributed my intentions as caring for those poor, delusional people...to help them realize their hope was completely ill-founded. To be honest, I also had another motive. As I challenged those who believed in God, I was deeply curious to see if they could convince me otherwise. Part of my quest was to become free from the question of God. If I could conclusively prove to believers that they were wrong, then the issue is off the table, and I would be free to go about my life.
> 
> proof of GodI didn't realize that the reason the topic of God weighed so heavily on my mind, was because God was pressing the issue. I have come to find out that God wants to be known. He created us with the intention that we would know him. He has surrounded us with evidence of himself and he keeps the question of his existence squarely before us. It was as if I couldn't escape thinking about the possibility of God. In fact, the day I chose to acknowledge God's existence, my prayer began with, "Ok, you win..." It might be that the underlying reason atheists are bothered by people believing in God is because God is actively pursuing them.
> 
> I am not the only one who has experienced this. Malcolm Muggeridge, socialist and philosophical author, wrote, "I had a notion that somehow, besides questing, I was being pursued." C.S. Lewis said he remembered, "...night after night, feeling whenever my mind lifted even for a second from my work, the steady, unrelenting approach of Him whom I so earnestly desired not to meet. I gave in, and admitted that God was God, and knelt and prayed: perhaps, that night, the most dejected and reluctant convert in all of England."
> 
> Lewis went on to write a book titled, "Surprised by Joy" as a result of knowing God. I too had no expectations other than rightfully admitting God's existence. Yet over the following several months, I became amazed by his love for me.
> *


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 1 2010, 10:15 AM~16476611
> *Heat is a state of matter. It's kinetic energy that can be seen, I found other flaws in that but high on pills right now.
> Nobody has ever done that.
> Insects cant do math either.
> Agreed, the big bang is dumb. Please stop believing in it. But your explanation of a rock having to already exist agrees with my theory everything was always here.
> *


now we know y you believe what you believe :biggrin: 
and insects too that's the beauty of it


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 1 2010, 11:26 AM~16477134
> *now we know y you believe what you believe :biggrin:
> and insects too that's the beauty of it
> *


My perfectly designed by a god, back is killing me.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 1 2010, 11:34 AM~16477209
> *My perfectly designed by a god, back is killing me.
> *


ASK NEWTON TO HEAL YOU BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Feb 1 2010, 09:25 AM~16475827-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CERTIFIED [email protected] 1 2010, 10:09 AM~16476071
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER & MAY GOD BLESS YOU MANY MORE YEARS TO COME.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 10:48 AM~16476389
> *add me too. lol Happy B Day :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 11:01 AM~16476493
> *Happy Birthday Nim!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Feb 1 2010, 11:51 AM~16476905
> *happy birthday nim and many more god bless
> *


Thank you all. God Bless. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS


----------



## FORGIVEN

First, I thank my God through Jesus Christ for all of you, because your faith is being reported all over the world. - Romans 1:8 -


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT

I just wanted to thank all who replied to me with your words of encouragement..its nice to know i can go some where and have my questions answered especially coming from people that have been in my situation because my Pastor has never owned a lowlow and my club members don't go to church so thanks ...GOD BLESS EVERYONE


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Feb 1 2010, 05:55 PM~16479201
> *I just wanted to thank all who replied to me with your words of encouragement..its nice to know i can go some where and have my questions answered especially coming from people that have been in my situation because my Pastor has never owned a lowlow and my  club members don't go to church so thanks  ...GOD BLESS EVERYONE
> *


God Bless. Same here...My Pastor never had a Low Low and I'm the only Christian in the club. You can do it brother


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:














:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

TTT


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 1 2010, 07:08 PM~16480734
> *TTT
> *


PRAISE GOD LORD DUEZ  TTT JESUS


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16480960
> *PRAISE GOD LORD DUEZ  TTT JESUS
> *


Praise Newton Forgiven ttt

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2001&st=191240#


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 1 2010, 06:36 PM~16481110
> *Praise Newton Forgiven ttt
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2001&st=191240#
> *


U & NEWTON :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

PRAISE GOD, PRAISE GOD, PRAISE GOD


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16480960
> *PRAISE GOD LORD DUEZ  TTT JESUS
> *


ALL DAY EVERY DAY :yes: :yes: :yes: 

GOD IS THE WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Happy b-day Nim! sorry im L8!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 1 2010, 10:19 AM~16476646
> *Thats funny to me because, if you were as smart as a rocket scientist, you would know that god isn't real.
> 
> IF U ONLY HAD A BRAIN THEN U WOULD KNOW THAT THERE IS A GOD, THAT'S WHY U DON'T THINK THAT GOD IS REAL BECAUSE U HAVE NO BRAIN.
> 
> I'm not asking for answers, I'm giving answer. The questions I ask are the same ones you should be asking yourselves.
> *


THE ANSWERS THAT EVERYONE IS GIVING U ON THIS TOPIC ARE THE ONES THAT U NEED TO LISTEN TO.

U ARE :loco:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 1 2010, 10:23 AM~16476675
> *He's just an author. I'm giving you guys knowledge, I'll tell you right now I am not your god.
> *


GOD THAT MADE THE WORLD AND ALL THINGS THEREIN, SEEING THAT HE IS LORD OF HEAVEN AND EARTH, DWELLS NOT IN TEMPLES MADE WITH HANDS

U NOT GIVING ME KNOWLEDGE AT ALL 

SO GLAD I'M NOT WHERE U ARE AT, AND THAT IS U ARE (LOST)

GOD TTT ALL THE WAY

NOTHING ELSE MATTER'S BUT THE WORD OF OUR GOD


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 1 2010, 06:50 PM~16481242
> *U & NEWTON  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> PRAISE GOD, PRAISE GOD, PRAISE GOD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: How could you hate Newton?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Feb 1 2010, 05:59 PM~16480604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice brother i like :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Feb 1 2010, 07:59 PM~16480604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow those murals look so real :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 1 2010, 07:18 PM~16481576
> *GOD THAT MADE THE WORLD AND ALL THINGS THEREIN, SEEING THAT HE IS LORD OF HEAVEN AND EARTH, DWELLS NOT IN TEMPLES MADE WITH HANDS
> 
> U NOT GIVING ME KNOWLEDGE AT ALL
> 
> SO GLAD I'M NOT WHERE U ARE AT, AND THAT IS U ARE (LOST)
> 
> GOD TTT ALL THE WAY
> 
> NOTHING ELSE MATTER'S BUT THE WORD OF OUR GOD
> *


Gods are from make believe stories they tell kids. Grow up already.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 1 2010, 08:44 PM~16482776
> *Wow those murals look so real :thumbsup:
> *


Could be wrong, but it looks like a laid in image. You can see a lip under the gold leaf.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 1 2010, 08:07 PM~16481460
> *Happy b-day Nim! sorry im L8!
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 1 2010, 08:45 PM~16482795
> *Gods are from make believe stories they tell kids. Grow up already.
> *


Your mind is choicefully closed off. Theres nothing more immature than that.
Children that cant yet talk know better than that.

Its truly shameful at your age you know nothing productive.  

-We will keep praying for you.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Feb 1 2010, 05:59 PM~16480604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REPpin HARD! :0 :worship: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 31 2010, 04:09 PM~16469881
> *Being in existance without being able to self create, proves 1 God IS.
> 
> Being able to think and move, but know you need to know alone what your purpose is, proves an Ultimate Is about.
> 
> -Meaning the soul. Just as it has a place in you now, we know by common since it had to have come from somewhere, and as well it must Go.
> This is what goes on all through our lives every second.
> 
> The destination is only heaven or hell. Its the only choice in life we are truly in control of making.
> 
> Accept it, and you will learn your way.
> 
> Angels & Demons are real. More real than us, and much older and wiser.
> They have forever been kept in the most real zone of the spirit life than most of us could handle.  Being heaven or hell. An extreme life awaits, based on extreme daily self decisions.
> 
> What is learned from the lost life to its rebirth, is that in the lost life, we thought we were supposed to be finding ourselves.
> In the reborn, we know its was finding our way back to our Father.
> Hate Not the truth.
> If you hate at all, you are unable to mature and gain any wisdom at all to know what truth alone even really is.
> 
> The first instinct of a baby, is to attempt to grow up.
> Its reward is, EXACTLY THAT with benifit's.
> 
> Seek and you shall find.
> You have not, because you ask Not... Duez & any other lost in this room searching for answer's.  -As CERTIFIED AIG has already said.
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 1 2010, 10:15 AM~16476611
> *Heat is a state of matter. It's kinetic energy that can be seen, I found other flaws in that but high on pills right now.
> Nobody has ever done that.
> So wheres Christ's body? Why do we all still hear the same voice telling us the same things?
> Insects cant do math either.
> Yes they can. Did you go to school? Only the living have abilities. How does a spider complete a perfect web? Why are bird call's in sequence?   -Randomness recycles randomness, not "magically" construct imperfect specimen's such as yourself and me complete with brains and evenly shaped bodies. It takes thought before cause and effect can occur.
> Agreed, the big bang is dumb. Please stop believing in it. But your explanation of a rock having to already exist agrees with my theory everything was always here.
> *


We dont believe it. _You_ did lol. Now your just plain confused, on something(drugs etc), or argue with too many people for fun to remember your place in arguments with the multiple genre's of "religion's" and other ignorant athiest's, that TOO dont agree with you.

Buuuuuuuut, were still prayin 4u! "Love beats the demon" -NBK


----------



## REPENTANCE

The problem with science, is its only a form of discovery of whats already there. It doesn't create, it memic's... again, what ALREADY IS.

Secondly, it always must be done in reverse of the way all things are. Meaning starting from whats THOUGHT to be Z, going back trying to find A. Missing alot of needed letters in between to make since. So therefore, even when THOUGHT to be complete, EVERYTHING is written out Backwards.

Backwards=Reverse=Negative=Wrong.
Again. Its a discovery technique. Its holds no power of creation. :thumbsdown: 

If you ask God for a wife, you will get a *REAL* woman, one with blood, eyes, self thought/choice making, genetic history, and a soul... able to love and re-create provided with an extended longer & happier life.

Ask a Scientist for one, and you get silicone, rubber, plastic nails, a hunger to devour all which is yours, probably a few extra toes, VD, Debt, placement for your childs murder(abortion) and hatred in your own heart towards *it*.

Blessings & Cursing's are what this life provides Duez. Happiness and clarity, or your life as you live today.
-Lightning and mud i doubt were thinking about you lovingly enough to create you to be able to have a choice; to make this choice. :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:05 PM~16485028
> *We dont believe it. You did lol. Now your just plain confused, on something(drugs etc), or argue with too many people for fun to remember your place in arguments with the multiple genre's of "religion's" and other ignorant athiest's, that TOO dont agree with you.
> 
> Buuuuuuuut, were still prayin 4u!  "Love beats the demon" -NBK
> *


I never said the big bang happened. A catholic priest came up with it. The use of the word ignorant by a religious person is funny. Your whole lifestyle is based on ignoring the obvious and instead having "faith". Faith=ignorance because you choose to ignore the facts.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 1 2010, 10:49 PM~16484834
> *Your mind is choicefully closed off. Theres nothing more immature than that.
> Children that cant yet talk know better than that.
> 
> Its truly shameful at your age you know nothing productive.
> 
> -We will keep praying for you.
> *


Whats shameful is a grown man believing in gods and angels and ghosts. :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:30 PM~16485304
> *The problem with science, is its only a form of discovery of whats already there. It doesn't create, it memic's... again, what ALREADY IS.
> 
> Secondly, it always must be done in reverse of the way all things are. Meaning starting from whats THOUGHT to be Z, going back trying to find A. Missing alot of needed letters in between to make since.  So therefore, even when THOUGHT to be complete, EVERYTHING is written out Backwards.
> 
> Backwards=Reverse=Negative=Wrong.
> Again. Its a discovery technique. Its holds no power of creation.  :thumbsdown:
> 
> If you ask God for a wife, you will get a REAL woman, one with blood, eyes, self thought/choice making, genetic history, and a soul... able to love and re-create provided with an extended longer & happier life.
> 
> Ask a Scientist for one, and you get silicone, rubber, plastic nails, a hunger to devour all which is yours, probably a few extra toes, VD, Debt, placement for your childs murder(abortion) and hatred in your own heart towards it.
> 
> Blessings & Cursing's are what this life provides Duez.  Happiness and clarity, or your life as you live today.
> -Lightning and mud i doubt were thinking about you lovingly enough to create you to be able to have a choice; to make this choice.  :wow:
> *


None of that makes any sense. Creation never ever ever ever ever happened. You cant create matter from nothing. Not even you pretend gods can.


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 1 2010, 09:50 PM~16484847
> *REPpin HARD! :0  :worship:  :angel:
> *


ALL DAY LONG BROTHER :biggrin: (it my daily)


----------



## King Daddy

Hey brothers, aint been in a few days. Just moved Friday, thank you Jesus, but dont have internet. Didn't have a real "sermon" on Sunday which was fine cause my wife and I had nursery assignment. We had a fair type deal at our church with different outreach booths that the church has going on. Got to text back and forth with ClassicPlayer, look forward to meeting up soon brother. I see the debate of creation is still going on. The first scientest involved as the head researcher for the Human Genome Project gave his life to Christ after years of no faith and devoting his life to science. Wrote a book called Gods Fingerprint. Has a picture of a double helix on the front. Google that Duez.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 2 2010, 08:02 AM~16487091
> *Hey brothers, aint been in a few days. Just moved Friday, thank you Jesus, but dont have internet. Didn't have a real "sermon" on Sunday which was fine cause my wife and I had nursery assignment. We had a fair type deal at our church with different outreach booths that the church has going on. Got to text back and forth with ClassicPlayer, look forward to meeting up soon brother. I see the debate of creation is still going on. The first scientest involved as the head researcher for the Human Genome Project gave his life to Christ after years of no faith and devoting his life to science. Wrote a book called Gods Fingerprint. Has a picture of a double helix on the front. Google that Duez.
> *


Im only finding two books written by him. The Molecular Biology of the Gene and The Double Helix.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 2 2010, 08:02 AM~16487091
> *Hey brothers, aint been in a few days. Just moved Friday, thank you Jesus, but dont have internet. Didn't have a real "sermon" on Sunday which was fine cause my wife and I had nursery assignment. We had a fair type deal at our church with different outreach booths that the church has going on. Got to text back and forth with ClassicPlayer, look forward to meeting up soon brother. I see the debate of creation is still going on. The first scientest involved as the head researcher for the Human Genome Project gave his life to Christ after years of no faith and devoting his life to science. Wrote a book called Gods Fingerprint. Has a picture of a double helix on the front. Google that Duez.
> *


This christian took over later. This the one your talking about?


----------



## Duez

Quote from The Language of God page 24.

"Consider the execution of suspected witches in seventeenth-century America. If you firmly believed that a witch is the personification of evil on earth, an apostle of the devil himself, would it not then seem justified to take such drastic action?"

^^^I hope all of you guys can understand how wrong that is.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 1 2010, 07:23 PM~16481641
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: How could you hate Newton?
> *


HE MIGHT BE YOUR GOD, BUT NEWTON IS NOT MY GOD. :thumbsdown: 
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 2 2010, 09:13 AM~16487539
> *HE MIGHT BE YOUR GOD, BUT NEWTON IS NOT MY GOD. :thumbsdown:
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


There is no such thing as any god. Why do you guys think everybody is a god?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 2 2010, 09:15 AM~16487554
> *There is no such thing as any god. Why do you guys think everybody is a god?
> *


y can't you understand there is only 1 1111111111111 GOD not many only one so stop saying gods nobody ever said anything about plural gods comprende


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 2 2010, 09:27 AM~16487657
> *y can't you understand there is only 1 1111111111111 GOD not many only one so stop saying gods nobody ever said anything about plural gods comprende
> *


Why is your god the only real one. There are many gods throughout history, none of them are real, but you believe that yours is. Yours doesn't even have a name, you just call your god, god. 

Horus God of the Kings


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 1 2010, 08:45 PM~16482795
> *Gods are from make believe stories they tell kids. Grow up already.
> *


SO WHAT DO U TELL KIDS THAT BELIEVE IN GOD

EVERYONE ELSE THAT IS ON THIS TOPIC EXCEPT U HAVE GROWN UP & THAT IS IN OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.(GOD)

U ARE FAR FAR FAR GONE DUEZ

MATTHEW CHP.18 VERSE 6

BUT WHOSO SHALL OFFEND ONE OF THESE LITTLE ONES WHICH BELIEVE IN ME, IT WERE BETTER FOR HIM THAT A MILLSTONE WERE HANGED ABOUT HIS NECK, AND THAT HE WERE DROWNED IN THE DEPTH OF THE SEA.

MATTHEW CHP.9 VERSE 13

BUT GO YOU AND LEARN WHAT THAT MEANS, I WILL HAVE MERCY, AND NOT SACRIFICE: FOR I AM NOT COME TO CALL THE RIGHTEOUS, BUT SINNERS TO REPENTANCE.

REPENT NOW DUEZ THAT IS THE BEST THING THAT A PERSON CAN EVER DO.


----------



## 65ragrider

But avoid foolish controversies and genealogies and arguments and quarrels about the law, because these are unprofitable and useless.

I SAY WE JUST IGNORE MR.lord duez the devil has control of this guy his heart is hard like a rock and his brain is as small as a mustard seed.we should stop trying to convince this guys of something he doesnt want to believe.he already heard about salvation from us we did our part.if God has mercy of him he'll someday will open up his eyes.lord duez has blaspheme many times against the holly spirit by rejecting him that is the only sin that God don't forgive.so from now on i will not quote any of lord duez comments.i rather talk about what God do for me in my life and talk about his word only amen.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 2 2010, 09:41 AM~16487783
> *SO WHAT DO U TELL KIDS THAT BELIEVE IN GOD
> 
> EVERYONE ELSE THAT IS ON THIS TOPIC EXCEPT U HAVE GROWN UP & THAT IS IN OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.(GOD)
> 
> U ARE FAR FAR FAR GONE DUEZ
> 
> MATTHEW  CHP.18 VERSE 6
> 
> BUT WHOSO SHALL OFFEND ONE OF THESE LITTLE ONES WHICH BELIEVE IN ME, IT WERE BETTER FOR HIM THAT A MILLSTONE WERE HANGED ABOUT HIS NECK, AND THAT HE WERE DROWNED IN THE DEPTH OF THE SEA.
> 
> MATTHEW CHP.9 VERSE 13
> 
> BUT GO YOU AND LEARN WHAT THAT MEANS, I WILL HAVE MERCY, AND NOT SACRIFICE: FOR I AM NOT COME TO CALL THE RIGHTEOUS, BUT SINNERS TO REPENTANCE.
> 
> REPENT NOW DUEZ THAT IS THE BEST THING THAT A PERSON CAN EVER DO.
> *


Leave that up to the parents, most people cant accept the facts as an adult. An eerie similarity to telling a child about Santa Clause.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 2 2010, 09:15 AM~16487554
> *There is no such thing as any god. Why do you guys think everybody is a god?
> *


THERE IS ONLY ONE GOD

111111111111111111111111111111111 GOD DUEZ GET THAT THROUGH UR HEAD.

TTT FOR OUR GOD :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 2 2010, 09:42 AM~16487805
> *But avoid foolish controversies and genealogies and arguments and quarrels about the law, because these are unprofitable and useless.
> 
> I SAY WE JUST IGNORE MR.lord duez the devil has control of this guy his heart is hard like a rock and his brain is as small as a mustard seed.we should stop trying to convince this guys of something he doesnt want to believe.he already heard about salvation from us we did our part.if God has mercy of him he'll someday will open up his eyes.lord duez has blaspheme many times against the holly spirit by rejecting him that is the only sin that God don't forgive.so from now on i will not quote any of lord duez comments.i rather talk about what God do for me in my life and talk about his word only amen.
> *


You could *ignor*e me, but that just enhances your *ignor*ance.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 2 2010, 09:46 AM~16487836
> *THERE IS ONLY ONE GOD
> 
> 111111111111111111111111111111111 GOD DUEZ GET THAT THROUGH UR HEAD.
> 
> TTT FOR OUR GOD  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


THERE IS NO GOD

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOD GET THAT THROUGH YOUR HEAD.

And other than a fairy tale written 2000 years ago, no reason to believe otherwise.


----------



## FORGIVEN

HELLO BROTHERS AND SISTERS AND LORD DUEZ, HAVE A GOOD DAY TODAY AND MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL IN HIS POWERS AMEN.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 2 2010, 09:42 AM~16487805
> *But avoid foolish controversies and genealogies and arguments and quarrels about the law, because these are unprofitable and useless.
> 
> I SAY WE JUST IGNORE MR.lord duez the devil has control of this guy his heart is hard like a rock and his brain is as small as a mustard seed.we should stop trying to convince this guys of something he doesnt want to believe.he already heard about salvation from us we did our part.if God has mercy of him he'll someday will open up his eyes.lord duez has blaspheme many times against the holly spirit by rejecting him that is the only sin that God don't forgive.so from now on i will not quote any of lord duez comments.i rather talk about what God do for me in my life and talk about his word only amen.
> *


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 2 2010, 10:42 AM~16487805
> *But avoid foolish controversies and genealogies and arguments and quarrels about the law, because these are unprofitable and useless.
> 
> I SAY WE JUST IGNORE MR.lord duez .
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 2 2010, 09:55 AM~16487919
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :drama: :drama:


----------



## jvasquez

Good Morning Brothers and Sisters on The LORD.

Thankful for another Blessed Day of working from the house...no traffic, plenty of food near by, take breaks as needed. 

This might be a little glimpse of the GOOD LIFE GOD was talking about in Ephesians 2:8-10.

Anyway, I always enjoy hearing from this thread. GOD Bless You All and Enjoy the rest of the Week!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 2 2010, 10:57 AM~16487928
> *:h5:  :h5:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


:h5: :h5: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 2 2010, 11:58 AM~16487938
> *Good Morning Brothers and Sisters on The LORD.
> 
> Thankful for another Blessed Day of working from the house...no traffic, plenty of food near by, take breaks as needed.
> 
> This might be a little glimpse of the GOOD LIFE GOD was talking about in Ephesians 2:8-10.
> 
> Anyway, I always enjoy hearing from this thread. GOD Bless You All and Enjoy the rest of the Week!
> *


Cool Cool, Brother. I just got off work, now off to my cave to go to sleep. lol


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 2 2010, 10:02 AM~16487091
> *Hey brothers, aint been in a few days. Just moved Friday, thank you Jesus, but dont have internet. Didn't have a real "sermon" on Sunday which was fine cause my wife and I had nursery assignment. We had a fair type deal at our church with different outreach booths that the church has going on. Got to text back and forth with ClassicPlayer, look forward to meeting up soon brother. I see the debate of creation is still going on. The first scientest involved as the head researcher for the Human Genome Project gave his life to Christ after years of no faith and devoting his life to science. Wrote a book called Gods Fingerprint. Has a picture of a double helix on the front. Google that Duez.
> *


Same here, brother. Hope everything went well with the move, and its funny about the nursery thing, as I ended up having to watch my 1 yr old when she got a little fussy. Good thing I had my study plan to catch up on what was being said during bible study.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 2 2010, 09:48 AM~16487852
> *THERE IS NO GOD
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOD GET THAT THROUGH YOUR HEAD.
> 
> And other than a fairy tale written 2000 years ago, no reason to believe otherwise.
> *


WE SHALL IGNORE FOOLISHNESS, BECAUSE GOD IS NOT THE AUTHOR OF CONFUSION.

EVERY KNEE GOING TO BOW & EVER MOUTH SHALL CONFESS, IN DUE TIME DUEZ ALL THIS WILL COME BACK TO YOU, BUT IT WILL BE TO LATE.

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS FOR GOD (GOD EXISTS EVERY DAY, ALL DAY)


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT I LOVE THIS TOPIC PRAISE GOD


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

WOW I am at a loss for words the more posts and replies I read from duez the scarier it becomes 

he has blasphemed the LORD so many times, and the more he does the more he sounds like the devil in the bible....

the devil always tried to make people believe GOD was not real 

he made satements such as, "why does you GOD allow suffering" "where is your god now" 

the devil always used man to disprove the existence of GOD he did it then and is still doing it NOW





Galatians 6:7 
Do not be deceived: God is not mocked, for whatever one sows, that will he also reap.

Psalm 1:1 
Blessed is the man who walks not in the counsel of the wicked, nor stands in the way of sinners, nor sits in the seat of scoffers

James 4:7
Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.

When Lucifer was cast out of Heaven, one third of all the angels were cast out with him. Rev 12:4-9

Lucifer became Satan, and the fallen angels became Demons.




Most of the Christian Bible is the God-breathed word of God. Tragically however, many humans were responsible for its authorship and it is obvious that some things attributed to God as His will could not possibly come from God for they in no manner reflect the love of God but rather the type of laws, rules, admonitions, decrees, demands, or orders which would have been inspired by Satan.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 2 2010, 09:42 AM~16487805
> *But avoid foolish controversies and genealogies and arguments and quarrels about the law, because these are unprofitable and useless.
> 
> I SAY WE JUST IGNORE MR.lord duez the devil has control of this guy his heart is hard like a rock and his brain is as small as a mustard seed.we should stop trying to convince this guys of something he doesnt want to believe.he already heard about salvation from us we did our part.if God has mercy of him he'll someday will open up his eyes.lord duez has blaspheme many times against the holly spirit by rejecting him that is the only sin that God don't forgive.so from now on i will not quote any of lord duez comments.i rather talk about what God do for me in my life and talk about his word only amen.
> *




AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYvh2Hoe9Nk


----------



## 65ragrider

ttt


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 2 2010, 12:12 PM~16488921
> *WOW I am at a loss for words the more posts and replies I read from duez the scarier it becomes
> he has blasphemed the LORD so many times, and the more he does the more he sounds like the devil in the bible....
> the devil always tried to make people believe GOD was not real
> he made satements such as, "why does you GOD allow suffering"  "where is your god now"
> the devil always used man to disprove the existence of GOD he did it then and is still doing it NOW
> Galatians 6:7
> Do not be deceived: God is not mocked, for whatever one sows, that will he also reap.
> 
> Psalm 1:1
> Blessed is the man who walks not in the counsel of the wicked, nor stands in the way of sinners, nor sits in the seat of scoffers
> 
> James 4:7
> Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.
> 
> When Lucifer was cast out of Heaven, one third of all the angels were cast out with him.  Rev 12:4-9
> 
> Lucifer became Satan, and the fallen angels became Demons.
> Most of the Christian Bible is the God-breathed word of God. Tragically however, many humans were responsible for its authorship and it is obvious that some things attributed to God as His will could not possibly come from God for they in no manner reflect the love of God but rather the type of laws, rules, admonitions, decrees, demands, or orders which would have been inspired by Satan.
> *


That's crazy that the bible would tell you that the people who explained the truth are the devil. Beautifully written to keep you from having independent thought and instead advocate their beliefs. Bravo to the bible for having such control over weak minded people.


----------



## Duez

I'm not even telling you guys to believe what I believe. All I'm saying is it's ok to want to know how and why things really happen. Blind faith is a dumb idea, if it's real then it should have no problem explaining itself.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 2 2010, 05:16 PM~16491847
> *I'm not even telling you guys to believe what I believe. All I'm saying is it's ok to want to know how and why things really happen. Blind faith is a dumb idea, if it's real then it should have no problem explaining itself.
> *


 SO U BELIEVE WHO U BELIEVE & WE BELIEVE IN OUR GOD(OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST)

HAVING NO FAITH IS IGNORANT

THE WORD OF GOD IS REAL


----------



## jvasquez

Praise The Lord Homies!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

WHAT ABOUT MIND CONTROL AND MIND-SCIENCE BELIEFS?

SUCH CULTS FOCUS ON THE "UNIVERSAL CONSCIOUSNESS" CONCEPT THAT HUMAN BEINGS: 
1)ARE PART OF A VAST, TIMELESS CONSCIOUSNESS;2)ARE ULTIMATELY DIVINE;3)WILL LIVE FOREVER IN VARIOUS FORMS (REINCARNATION, AND SO ON); 4)CAN COMMUNICATE WITH THE DEAD OR OTHER SPIRITS; AND 5)CAN RECEIVE POWER THROUGH PSYCHIC OR EVEN BODILY EXERCISES TO TRANSCEND NATURE, UNDERSTAND MYSTERIES, AND AFFECT THEIR OWN DESTINIES OR THE LIVES OF THOSE AROUND THEM.

THESE GROUPS, IN THE NAME OF "RESEARCH AND ENLIGHTENMENT," "PSYCHIC RESEARCH,"TRANSCENDENTAL MEDITATION," YOGA," AND SO ON, ARE ACTUALLY NOT IN TOUCH WITH SOME GREAT "GOD CONSCIOUSNESS" OR PSYCHIC POWER, BUT WITH SATAN AND DEMONS.

THE GREEK WORD PSUCHE IS TRANSLATED "SOUL," FROM WHICH WE DERIVE THE WORD PSYCHIC. MOST MIND-SCIENCE GROUPS DEAL WITH PSYCHIC, OR SOULISH, PHENOMENA.FIRST CORINTHIANS 2:14 SAYS THE PSUCHIKOS OR "SOULISH" PERSON
("THE NATURAL MAN") WILL NOT RECEIVE THE THINGS OF THE SPIRIT OF GOD, FOR THEY ARE FOOLISHNESS TO HIM. MIND CONTROL AND NEW AGE MOVEMENT TEACHINGS ALL APPEAL TO THE SOULISH MAN, BECAUSE THEY DO NOT REQUIRE REPENTANCE AND BEING BORN AGAIN (JOHN 3:3, 5). A CONCEPT PREVALENT IN THESE GROUPS IS THAT IF A PERSON GAINS SUFFICIENT KNOWLEDGE, HE CAN DOMINATE OR CONTROL EVENTS BECAUSE HE IS PART OF GOD OR IS GOD.

WE MUST REMEMBER THAT THE SOULISH REALM IS THE REALM OF DEMONS. DEMONS CAN OFTEN DO ENTER INTO THIS PSYCHIC AREA. THE PEOPLE WHO ARE IN TOUCH WITH THE DEAD OR "THE OTHER WORLD" ARE NOT TAPPING INTO SOME UNIVERSAL CONSCIOUSNESS. THEY ARE IN TOUCH WITH DEMONS. DEMONS LURK BEHIND MANY OF THE ORIENTAL RELIGIONS, AS WELL AS BEHIND THE MIND CONTROL TEACHINGS.

KEYS TO THE WISE LIVING

MANY BELIEVERS ARE SLOWED IN THEIR SPIRITUAL GROWTH FOR LACK OF WISDOM. SOMETIMES TEACHING THAT STYMIES SPIRITUAL GROWTH IS ENTHUSIASTICALLY ENDORSED BECAUSE BELIEVERS DO NOT KNOW THE SCRIPTURES. WE SHOULD HEED PAUL'S WARNING AGAINST LISTENING TO PEOPLE WHO PANDER TO THE FLESH, RATHER THAT EDIFYING IN THE TRUTH.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

DUEZ PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THIS

WHAT ABOUT MIND CONTROL AND MIND-SCIENCE BELIEFS?

SUCH CULTS FOCUS ON THE "UNIVERSAL CONSCIOUSNESS" CONCEPT THAT HUMAN BEINGS: 
1)ARE PART OF A VAST, TIMELESS CONSCIOUSNESS;2)ARE ULTIMATELY DIVINE;3)WILL LIVE FOREVER IN VARIOUS FORMS (REINCARNATION, AND SO ON); 4)CAN COMMUNICATE WITH THE DEAD OR OTHER SPIRITS; AND 5)CAN RECEIVE POWER THROUGH PSYCHIC OR EVEN BODILY EXERCISES TO TRANSCEND NATURE, UNDERSTAND MYSTERIES, AND AFFECT THEIR OWN DESTINIES OR THE LIVES OF THOSE AROUND THEM.

THESE GROUPS, IN THE NAME OF "RESEARCH AND ENLIGHTENMENT," "PSYCHIC RESEARCH,"TRANSCENDENTAL MEDITATION," YOGA," AND SO ON, ARE ACTUALLY NOT IN TOUCH WITH SOME GREAT "GOD CONSCIOUSNESS" OR PSYCHIC POWER, BUT WITH SATAN AND DEMONS.

THE GREEK WORD PSUCHE IS TRANSLATED "SOUL," FROM WHICH WE DERIVE THE WORD PSYCHIC. MOST MIND-SCIENCE GROUPS DEAL WITH PSYCHIC, OR SOULISH, PHENOMENA.FIRST CORINTHIANS 2:14 SAYS THE PSUCHIKOS OR "SOULISH" PERSON
("THE NATURAL MAN") WILL NOT RECEIVE THE THINGS OF THE SPIRIT OF GOD, FOR THEY ARE FOOLISHNESS TO HIM. MIND CONTROL AND NEW AGE MOVEMENT TEACHINGS ALL APPEAL TO THE SOULISH MAN, BECAUSE THEY DO NOT REQUIRE REPENTANCE AND BEING BORN AGAIN (JOHN 3:3, 5). A CONCEPT PREVALENT IN THESE GROUPS IS THAT IF A PERSON GAINS SUFFICIENT KNOWLEDGE, HE CAN DOMINATE OR CONTROL EVENTS BECAUSE HE IS PART OF GOD OR IS GOD.

WE MUST REMEMBER THAT THE SOULISH REALM IS THE REALM OF DEMONS. DEMONS CAN OFTEN DO ENTER INTO THIS PSYCHIC AREA. THE PEOPLE WHO ARE IN TOUCH WITH THE DEAD OR "THE OTHER WORLD" ARE NOT TAPPING INTO SOME UNIVERSAL CONSCIOUSNESS. THEY ARE IN TOUCH WITH DEMONS. DEMONS LURK BEHIND MANY OF THE ORIENTAL RELIGIONS, AS WELL AS BEHIND THE MIND CONTROL TEACHINGS.

KEYS TO THE WISE LIVING

MANY BELIEVERS ARE SLOWED IN THEIR SPIRITUAL GROWTH FOR LACK OF WISDOM. SOMETIMES TEACHING THAT STYMIES SPIRITUAL GROWTH IS ENTHUSIASTICALLY ENDORSED BECAUSE BELIEVERS DO NOT KNOW THE SCRIPTURES. WE SHOULD HEED PAUL'S WARNING AGAINST LISTENING TO PEOPLE WHO PANDER TO THE FLESH, RATHER THAT EDIFYING IN THE TRUTH.

NOTHING ELSE TO SAY DUEZ THEN TO JUST DO YOU, BUT U WILL BOW DOWN TO THE ONE AND ONLY OUR GOD(LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST) NOT TODAY, NOT TOMORROW, BUT IN DUE TIME DUEZ.U WILL :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 65ragrider

Who is the liar? It is the man who denies that Jesus is the Christ. Such a man is the antichrist—he denies the Father and the Son.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 2 2010, 09:48 AM~16487852
> *THERE IS NO GOD
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOD GET THAT THROUGH YOUR HEAD.
> 
> And other than a fairy tale written 2000 years ago, no reason to believe otherwise.
> *


You dont believe the Bible. But you Know it Was written 2000 years ago..
hmmmmmmmmmmm...

So you know you could be wrong. Conviction, is it faith based or an illness? Can you say you have control of it? hmmmmmmm....


Maybe you didn't mean to slip that up, but we see you show you believe part of the story that you weren't around to witness as well. Thats faith fella. Your on your way Duez!! :h5: 

Praise the only God!


----------



## REPENTANCE

What up Bear! You did Dope on tha 3rd homie!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 2 2010, 07:15 PM~16493197
> *You dont believe the Bible. But you Know it Was written 2000 years ago..
> hmmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> So you know you could be wrong. Conviction, is it faith based or an illness? Can you say you have control of it?  hmmmmmmm....
> Maybe you didn't mean to slip that up, but we see you show you believe part of the story that you weren't around to witness as well. Thats faith fella. Your on your way Duez!!      :h5:
> 
> Praise the only God!
> *


I dont get what your saying? That the bible was written 2000 years ago? The year now is 2010 it had to of been written after Jesus' death sometime in those 2010 years.
Was Jesus the first to claim he was the son of god? No of couse not. There's a man not 100 miles of me molesting little girls using the fact that he is God as an excuse for his crimes. Jesus was just the most successful at convincing people.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 2 2010, 06:28 PM~16492576
> *Who is the liar? It is the man who denies that Jesus is the Christ. Such a man is the antichrist—he denies the Father and the Son.
> *


More ghost stories.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 2 2010, 05:36 PM~16492046
> *SO U BELIEVE WHO U BELIEVE & WE BELIEVE IN OUR GOD(OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST)
> 
> HAVING NO FAITH IS IGNORANT
> 
> THE WORD OF GOD IS REAL
> *


Faith=*Ignor*ance You have to* Ignor*e the obvious to have faith in the opposite.

Ok Im gonna believe that the sky is green and is the reason for this topic on layitlow. 

THANK YOU GREEN SKY FOR THIS TOPIC. WE LOVE YOU GREEN SKY!!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 2 2010, 06:12 PM~16492380
> *DUEZ PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THIS
> 
> WHAT ABOUT MIND CONTROL AND MIND-SCIENCE BELIEFS?
> 
> SUCH CULTS FOCUS ON THE "UNIVERSAL CONSCIOUSNESS" CONCEPT THAT HUMAN BEINGS:
> 1)ARE PART OF A VAST, TIMELESS CONSCIOUSNESS;2)ARE ULTIMATELY DIVINE;3)WILL LIVE FOREVER IN VARIOUS FORMS (REINCARNATION, AND SO ON); 4)CAN COMMUNICATE WITH THE DEAD OR OTHER SPIRITS; AND 5)CAN RECEIVE POWER THROUGH PSYCHIC OR EVEN BODILY EXERCISES TO TRANSCEND NATURE, UNDERSTAND MYSTERIES, AND AFFECT THEIR OWN DESTINIES OR THE LIVES OF THOSE AROUND THEM.
> *


Eternal life? Reincarnation? Communicating with the dead? 

Those are all christian beliefs.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 2 2010, 06:16 PM~16491847
> *I'm not even telling you guys to believe what I believe. All I'm saying is it's ok to want to know how and why things really happen. Blind faith is a dumb idea, if it's real then it should have no problem explaining itself.
> *


I agree so start explaining your believes and show proof of it. not what some one wrote but physical evidence. scientist have linked the Bible to physical evidence what do you have? not trying to piss any one off just a genuine question? i am not saint for all it's worth school us believers and show us proof of what you believe in.let us see the way you think I have a open mind and a stronger faith I am ready.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

GOD BLESS ALL, EVERYONE HAVE A BLESSED NIGHT, AND IF GODS WILL PERMITS.....AWAKEN TO THE NEW MORNING TO PRAISE HIM ANOTHER DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

wow some one erased this  but here it goes again God Bless


2QMZpW_ftk8&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64

AR4CCLnmf1Q&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64

vBezK_v_FqY&feature
3MJeanAe9GQ&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOD BLESS EVERYONE. PLEASE PRAY FOR ME AND MY FAMILY :happysad: WORTHY IS THE LAMB :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 3 2010, 04:08 AM~16497149
> *GOD BLESS EVERYONE. PLEASE PRAY FOR ME AND MY FAMILY :happysad:  WORTHY IS THE LAMB  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


NIMSTER64, You are in our prayers


----------



## TOE-KNEE

god is good....


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 3 2010, 06:56 AM~16497631
> *god is good....
> *


ALL THE TIME


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOD BLESS ALL OF MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS THIS BEAUTIFUL MORNING, AND MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS DAY TO DAY.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 3 2010, 02:08 AM~16497149
> *GOD BLESS EVERYONE. PLEASE PRAY FOR ME AND MY FAMILY :happysad:  WORTHY IS THE LAMB  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


U GOT THAT BROTHER, LIKEWISE P.S PRAY FOR ME AND MY FAMILY AS WELL.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 3 2010, 11:00 AM~16498341
> *ALL THE TIME
> *


And all the time...


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 2 2010, 10:29 AM~16487239
> *This christian took over later. This the one your talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the one, neither Watson nor Crick were never in charge of the Human Genome project.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 2 2010, 02:55 PM~16489320
> *AMEN BROTHER  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats a great plan


----------



## King Daddy

Sounds good CLassicPlayer, my church gives us a weekly study guide that goes into the lesson from Sunday and makes sure we read our word.

Nim, sorry I missed, happy birthday. I didnt go back to look at all the replies, just skimed through them.

God Bless my brothers and sisters, and Newton and his crew too.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 3 2010, 01:01 AM~16496611
> *GOD BLESS ALL, EVERYONE HAVE A BLESSED NIGHT, AND IF GODS WILL PERMITS.....AWAKEN TO THE NEW MORNING TO PRAISE HIM ANOTHER DAY.  :biggrin:
> *


X2 PRAISE YOU LORD FOR OPENING MY EYES TODAY AND GIVING ME AIR IN JESUS NAME I PRAY AMEN.


----------



## 65ragrider

that's funny the old testament was writing before jesus and it talked about him before he was even born,even jesus was quoting from the old testament.so how can the hole bible be 2010 years old the new testament was but not the the hole bible.[bible meaning books plural]


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 3 2010, 08:01 AM~16496609
> *I agree so start explaining your believes and show proof of it. not what some one wrote but physical evidence. scientist have linked the Bible to physical evidence what do you have? not trying to piss any one off just a genuine question? i am not saint for all it's worth school us believers and show us proof of what you believe in.let us see the way you think I have a open mind and a stronger faith I am ready.
> *



This was going to be my next post, 

he still has not said what his religion is? or wait he will say that's a christian term,

WHAT DO YOU BELIEVE IN?? that's a question he should be able to answer

and don't give us an answer that we will only understand if we are jacked up on shrooms


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 3 2010, 01:16 AM~16491847
> *I'm not even telling you guys to believe what I believe. All I'm saying is it's ok to want to know how and why things really happen. Blind faith is a dumb idea, if it's real then it should have no problem explaining itself.
> *



so you tell us what is real and how we got here?

was it a star? a monkey? a stork? what?

we are all open minded unlike some close minded people


----------



## G2G_Al

One step forward in obedience is worth years of study about it. —Chambers


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

did anyone see this movie??????

http://www.sperrymovie.com
ISBPBtlqGM


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Feb 3 2010, 09:55 AM~16498829-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the one, neither Watson nor Crick were never in charge of the Human Genome project.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Said he took over after Watson left on wikipedia.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 10:11 AM~16498981
> *X2 PRAISE YOU LORD FOR OPENING MY EYES TODAY AND GIVING ME AIR IN JESUS NAME I PRAY AMEN.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would thank the stars for that. What do you guys think stars are?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 10:45 AM~16499280
> *This was going to be my next post,
> 
> he still has not said what his religion is?  or wait he will say that's a christian term,
> 
> WHAT DO YOU BELIEVE IN??  that's a question he should be able to answer
> 
> and don't give us an answer that we will only understand if we are jacked up on shrooms
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religion needs to be banned completely.
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 3 2010, 10:47 AM~16499296
> *so you tell us what is real and how we got here?
> 
> was it a star? a monkey? a stork? what?
> 
> we are all open minded unlike some close minded people
> *


Google "nucleosynthesis". I've said it atleast 20 times in this topic, I even explained what it is. Read my posts, when you understand what nucleosynthesis is, you wont need a god. Stay open minded.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

actually you only said it about 5 times when I looked back...

anyways I will read about it 

but nobody will change my mind I want to be saved and no nucleosisisis belief is going to do that


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 3 2010, 01:00 PM~16499873
> *Said he took over after Watson left on wikipedia.
> I would thank the stars for that. What do you guys think stars are?
> Religion needs to be banned completely.
> Google "nucleosynthesis". I've said it atleast 20 times in this topic, I even explained what it is. Read my posts, when you understand what nucleosynthesis is, you wont need a god. Stay open minded.
> *


HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY LORD DUEZ? I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO MEET YOU, SO WE CAN HAVE A 1 ON 1 CONVERSATION BROTHER, IM GLAD YOU COME TO THIS TOPIC AND KEEP BRINGING IT UP, THAT MEANS OUR LORD AND HIS WORD IS MOVING AROUND THE WORLD, I HAVE TO THANK YOU FOR THAT.... LET ME KNOW IF YOUR GOING TO THE SUPER SHOW I WOULD LIKE TO MEET YOU ON A SERIOUS NOTE  GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER AND TO ALL MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS AND SISTERS KEEP PREACHING HIS WORD.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

Question,

what is a Christian?


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 3 2010, 02:10 PM~16500307
> *Question,
> 
> what is a Christian?
> *


CHRISTIAN IS A PERSON WHO HAS A RELATIONSHIP DIRRECT WITH OUR LORD AND SAVIOR WE TALK DIRRECT TO HIM AND PRAY TO HIM HIS OUR SALVATION WE DONT PRAY TO NOBODY ELSE. THATS THE DIFFERENCE ITS NOT A RELIGION ITS A RELATIONSHIP DIRRECT WITH OUR FATHER.


----------



## 65ragrider

Nucleosynthesis is the process of creating new atomic nuclei from pre-existing nucleons (protons and neutrons). It is thought that the primordial nucleons themselves were formed from the quark-gluon plasma from the Big Bang as it cooled below two trillion degrees. A few minutes afterward, starting with only protons and neutrons, nuclei up to lithium and beryllium (both with mass number 7) were formed, but only in relatively small amounts. Then the fusion process essentially shut down due to drops in temperature and density as the universe continued to expand. This first process of primordial nucleosynthesis may also be called nucleogenesis.

The subsequent nucleosynthesis of the heavier elements requires heavy stars and supernova explosions, at some point in time, to create. This theoretically happened as hydrogen and helium from the Big Bang (perhaps influenced by concentrations of dark matter), condensed into the first stars, perhaps 500 million years after the Big Bang. The elements created in stellar nucleosynthesis range in atomic numbers from six (carbon) to at least 98 (californium), which has been detected in spectra from supernovae. Synthesis of these heavier elements occurs either by nuclear fusion (including both rapid and slow multiple neutron capture) or by nuclear fission, sometimes followed by beta decay.
i thought some one said big bang came from a catholic priest  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 11:30 AM~16375299
> *Atoms are made of 3 parts, protons(positively charged), neutrons(no charge), and electrons(negative charged). Anybody who has ever held two magnets can feel the to positive charges push on each other. This is the same concept that keep nuclei from fusing on there own. Every atom has a gravitational pull, so when enough atoms get pulled together, the heat and the weight of the nuclei overcomes the repealing force of both positive charges and get close enough that nuclear strong force can fuse the to atoms into a larger nuclei. Do that for 30 billion years until the star gets big enough to absorb energy and kaboom a bunch of planets shooting in every direction.
> 
> My 7 year nephew understands this so I hope this clears up what nucleosynthesis is.
> *


Kaboom...Bang...all sounds the same to me too...


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 22 2010, 12:15 PM~16375675
> *Dont be calling me the enemy. :angry:
> 
> Sorry if you couldn't understand my answers, I hope at some point, somebody is able to explain it better to you.
> 
> Kaboom=nova. Google it.
> *


once again...hmm...


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by @~
> *Lord Duez,Feb 1 2010, 11:49 PM~16485467]
> I never said the big bang happened. A catholic priest came up with it. The use of the word ignorant by a religious person is funny. Your whole lifestyle is based on ignoring the obvious and instead having "faith".  Faith=ignorance because you choose to ignore the facts.
> *_


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

science vs. GOD must have really shaken him up....

that should be all he needs to try and understand

I almost think it's just a game to him, he is trying to get a rise out of everyone

NOBODY in their right mind would believe that neucleosisiisis nonsense


----------



## King Daddy

Duez, If you went to a credible college or universty you would no better then to ever use Wikipidie as a credible resource.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

KEY LESSONS IN FAITH

GOD'S PEOPLE MUST ACTIVELY, CONSCIOUSLY TRUST THAT GOD'S WORD IS TRUE AND THAT HE ALWAYS ACTS IN ACCORDANCE WITH IT. EVERY SITUATION WE ENCOUNTER IS AN OPPORTUNITY TO CHOOSE TO TRUST GOD RATHER THAN OUR OWN INCLINATIONS. FAITH INVOLVES AN ELEMENT OF RISK, BUT ALWAYS YIELDS THE RICHEST DIVIDENDS.

CHOOSE TO BELIEVE THAT THE LORD WILL NEVER FORSAKE YOU WHEN YOU TRUST HIM.

KNOW THAT THE WORD OF GOD HAS BEEN PROVEN TO BE ABSOLUTELY TRUST WORTHY.

EXPECT JESUS SHEPHERDING CARE.

KNOW THAT HE WILL KEEP YOU FROM WANT, PROTECT YOU, AND RESTORE YOUR LIFE.

BELIEVE THE LORD FOR YOUR VINDICATION, NOT SEEKING IT YOURSELF.

CONSCIOUSLY COMMIT ALL YOUR PLANS TO THE LORD DAILY. DO NOT PRESUME HIS HELP IF IT IS UNINVITED.


----------



## Duez

Maybe I should type slower for you guys. 

Y e s a c a t h o l i c p r i e s t c a m e u p w i t h t h e b i g b a n g. *I dont believe in the big bang theory.* It is however widely accepted. 

It's like every time you guys try to make a point, you make yourselves seem more uneducated.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 3 2010, 08:12 PM~16504915
> *KEY LESSONS IN FAITH
> 
> GOD'S PEOPLE MUST ACTIVELY, CONSCIOUSLY TRUST THAT GOD'S WORD IS TRUE AND THAT HE ALWAYS ACTS IN ACCORDANCE WITH IT. EVERY SITUATION WE ENCOUNTER IS AN OPPORTUNITY TO CHOOSE TO TRUST GOD RATHER THAN OUR OWN INCLINATIONS. FAITH INVOLVES AN ELEMENT OF RISK, BUT ALWAYS YIELDS THE RICHEST DIVIDENDS.
> 
> CHOOSE TO BELIEVE THAT THE LORD WILL NEVER FORSAKE YOU WHEN YOU TRUST HIM.
> 
> KNOW THAT THE WORD OF GOD HAS BEEN PROVEN TO BE ABSOLUTELY TRUST WORTHY.
> 
> EXPECT JESUS SHEPHERDING CARE.
> 
> KNOW THAT HE WILL KEEP YOU FROM WANT, PROTECT YOU, AND RESTORE YOUR LIFE.
> 
> BELIEVE THE LORD FOR YOUR VINDICATION, NOT SEEKING IT YOURSELF.
> 
> CONSCIOUSLY COMMIT ALL YOUR PLANS TO THE LORD DAILY. DO NOT PRESUME HIS HELP IF IT IS UNINVITED.
> *


YOU TYPING IN ALL CAPS

AND WRITING SENTENCES

LIKE PARAGRAPHS 

MAKES IT 

VERY DIFFICULT TO READ

YOUR POSTS.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 3 2010, 12:41 PM~16500161
> *HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY LORD DUEZ? I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO MEET YOU, SO WE CAN HAVE A 1 ON 1 CONVERSATION BROTHER, IM GLAD YOU COME TO THIS TOPIC AND KEEP BRINGING IT UP, THAT MEANS OUR LORD AND HIS WORD IS MOVING AROUND THE WORLD, I HAVE TO THANK YOU FOR THAT.... LET ME KNOW IF YOUR GOING TO THE SUPER SHOW I WOULD LIKE TO MEET YOU ON A SERIOUS NOTE   GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER AND TO ALL MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS AND SISTERS KEEP PREACHING HIS WORD.
> *


I have family in the I.E. I am gonna spend a week in SoCal before the San Bernardino show.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 3 2010, 08:37 PM~16505230
> *YOU TYPING IN ALL CAPS
> 
> AND WRITING SENTENCES
> 
> LIKE PARAGRAPHS
> 
> MAKES IT
> 
> VERY DIFFICULT TO READ
> 
> YOUR POSTS.
> *


THEN IF IT IS DIFFICULT FOR U TO READ THAN DON'T READ IT AT ALL. BY THE WAY I'M GOING TO KEEP ON TYPING IN ALL CAPS.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 3 2010, 04:24 PM~16502014
> *once again...hmm...
> *


Yeah the big bang is kind of the ultimate super nova. The part I dont like about it it that is make us seem special. Like everything came from where we are. That's why I said that if it occurred, it was not the first time nor the only one occurring, as the big bang theory would imply.


----------



## 65ragrider

some one here is a very confuse individual :uh:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 1 2010, 01:45 AM~16474942
> *Is There a God?
> Does God exist? Here are six straight-forward reasons to believe that God is really there.
> 
> existence of God
> 
> By Marilyn Adamson
> 
> proof of GodJust once wouldn't you love for someone to simply show you the evidence for God's existence? No arm-twisting. No statements of, "You just have to believe." Well, here is an attempt to candidly offer some of the reasons which suggest that God exists.
> 
> But first consider this. If a person opposes even the possibility of there being a God, then any evidence can be rationalized or explained away. It is like if someone refuses to believe that people have walked on the moon, then no amount of information is going to change their thinking. Photographs of astronauts walking on the moon, interviews with the astronauts, moon rocks...all the evidence would be worthless, because the person has already concluded that people cannot go to the moon.
> 
> When it comes to the possibility of God's existence, the Bible says that there are people who have seen sufficient evidence, but they have suppressed the truth about God.1 On the other hand, for those who want to know God if he is there, he says, "You will seek me and find me; when you seek me with all your heart, I will be found by you."2 Before you look at the facts surrounding God's existence, ask yourself, If God does exist, would I want to know him? Here then, are some reasons to consider...
> 1. Does God exist? The complexity of our planet points to a deliberate Designer who not only created our universe, but sustains it today.
> 
> Many examples showing God's design could be given, possibly with no end. But here are a few:
> 
> The Earth...its size is perfect. The Earth's size and corresponding gravity holds a thin layer of mostly nitrogen and oxygen gases, only extending about 50 miles above the Earth's surface. If Earth were smaller, an atmosphere would be impossible, like the planet Mercury. If Earth were larger, its atmosphere would contain free hydrogen, like Jupiter.3 Earth is the only known planet equipped with an atmosphere of the right mixture of gases to sustain plant, animal and human life.
> 
> existence of GodThe Earth is located the right distance from the sun. Consider the temperature swings we encounter, roughly -30 degrees to +120 degrees. If the Earth were any further away from the sun, we would all freeze. Any closer and we would burn up. Even a fractional variance in the Earth's position to the sun would make life on Earth impossible. The Earth remains this perfect distance from the sun while it rotates around the sun at a speed of nearly 67,000 mph. It is also rotating on its axis, allowing the entire surface of the Earth to be properly warmed and cooled every day.
> 
> And our moon is the perfect size and distance from the Earth for its gravitational pull. The moon creates important ocean tides and movement so ocean waters do not stagnate, and yet our massive oceans are restrained from spilling over across the continents.4
> 
> Water...colorless, odorless and without taste, and yet no living thing can survive without it. Plants, animals and human beings consist mostly of water (about two-thirds of the human body is water). You'll see why the characteristics of water are uniquely suited to life:
> 
> It has an unusually high boiling point and freezing point. Water allows us to live in an environment of fluctuating temperature changes, while keeping our bodies a steady 98.6 degrees.
> 
> proof of GodWater is a universal solvent. This property of water means that thousands of chemicals, minerals and nutrients can be carried throughout our bodies and into the smallest blood vessels.5
> 
> Water is also chemically neutral. Without affecting the makeup of the substances it carries, water enables food, medicines and minerals to be absorbed and used by the body.
> 
> Water has a unique surface tension. Water in plants can therefore flow upward against gravity, bringing life-giving water and nutrients to the top of even the tallest trees.
> 
> Water freezes from the top down and floats, so fish can live in the winter.
> 
> Ninety-seven percent of the Earth's water is in the oceans. But on our Earth, there is a system designed which removes salt from the water and then distributes that water throughout the globe. Evaporation takes the ocean waters, leaving the salt, and forms clouds which are easily moved by the wind to disperse water over the land, for vegetation, animals and people. It is a system of purification and supply that sustains life on this planet, a system of recycled and reused water.6
> 
> The human brain...simultaneously processes an amazing amount of information. Your brain takes in all the colors and objects you see, the temperature around you, the pressure of your feet against the floor, the sounds around you, the dryness of your mouth, even the texture of your keyboard. Your brain holds and processes all your emotions, thoughts and memories. At the same time your brain keeps track of the ongoing functions of your body like your breathing pattern, eyelid movement, hunger and movement of the muscles in your hands.
> 
> existence of GodThe human brain processes more than a million messages a second.7 Your brain weighs the importance of all this data, filtering out the relatively unimportant. This screening function is what allows you to focus and operate effectively in your world. The brain functions differently than other organs. There is an intelligence to it, the ability to reason, to produce feelings, to dream and plan, to take action, and relate to other people.
> 
> The eye...can distinguish among seven million colors. It has automatic focusing and handles an astounding 1.5 million messages -- simultaneously.8 Evolution focuses on mutations and changes from and within existing organisms. Yet evolution alone does not fully explain the initial source of the eye or the brain -- the start of living organisms from nonliving matter.
> 2. Does God exist? The universe had a start - what caused it?
> 
> Scientists are convinced that our universe began with one enormous explosion of energy and light, which we now call the Big Bang. This was the singular start to everything that exists: the beginning of the universe, the start of space, and even the initial start of time itself.
> 
> Astrophysicist Robert Jastrow, a self-described agnostic, stated, "The seed of everything that has happened in the Universe was planted in that first instant; every star, every planet and every living creature in the Universe came into being as a result of events that were set in motion in the moment of the cosmic explosion...The Universe flashed into being, and we cannot find out what caused that to happen."9
> 
> Steven Weinberg, a Nobel laureate in Physics, said at the moment of this explosion, "the universe was about a hundred thousands million degrees Centigrade...and the universe was filled with light."10
> 
> The universe has not always existed. It had a start...what caused that? Scientists have no explanation for the sudden explosion of light and matter.
> 3. Does God exist? The universe operates by uniform laws of nature. Why does it?
> 
> Much of life may seem uncertain, but look at what we can count on day after day: gravity remains consistent, a hot cup of coffee left on a counter will get cold, the earth rotates in the same 24 hours, and the speed of light doesn't change -- on earth or in galaxies far from us.
> 
> How is it that we can identify laws of nature that never change? Why is the universe so orderly, so reliable?
> 
> "The greatest scientists have been struck by how strange this is. There is no logical necessity for a universe that obeys rules, let alone one that abides by the rules of mathematics. This astonishment springs from the recognition that the universe doesn't have to behave this way. It is easy to imagine a universe in which conditions change unpredictably from instant to instant, or even a universe in which things pop in and out of existence."11
> 
> Richard Feynman, a Nobel Prize winner for quantum electrodynamics, said, "Why nature is mathematical is a mystery...The fact that there are rules at all is a kind of miracle."12
> 4. Does God exist? The DNA code informs, programs a cell's behavior.
> 
> existence of GodAll instruction, all teaching, all training comes with intent. Someone who writes an instruction manual does so with purpose. Did you know that in every cell of our bodies there exists a very detailed instruction code, much like a miniature computer program? As you may know, a computer program is made up of ones and zeros, like this: 110010101011000. The way they are arranged tell the computer program what to do. The DNA code in each of our cells is very similar. It's made up of four chemicals that scientists abbreviate as A, T, G, and C. These are arranged in the human cell like this: CGTGTGACTCGCTCCTGAT and so on. There are three billion of these letters in every human cell!!
> 
> Well, just like you can program your phone to beep for specific reasons, DNA instructs the cell. DNA is a three-billion-lettered program telling the cell to act in a certain way. It is a full instruction manual.13
> 
> existence of GodWhy is this so amazing? One has to ask....how did this information program wind up in each human cell? These are not just chemicals. These are chemicals that instruct, that code in a very detailed way exactly how the person's body should develop.
> 
> Natural, biological causes are completely lacking as an explanation when programmed information is involved. You cannot find instruction, precise information like this, without someone intentionally constructing it.
> 5. Does God exist? We know God exists because he pursues us. He is constantly initiating and seeking for us to come to him.
> 
> I was an atheist at one time. And like many atheists, the issue of people believing in God bothered me greatly. What is it about atheists that we would spend so much time, attention, and energy refuting something that we don't believe even exists?! What causes us to do that? When I was an atheist, I attributed my intentions as caring for those poor, delusional people...to help them realize their hope was completely ill-founded. To be honest, I also had another motive. As I challenged those who believed in God, I was deeply curious to see if they could convince me otherwise. Part of my quest was to become free from the question of God. If I could conclusively prove to believers that they were wrong, then the issue is off the table, and I would be free to go about my life.
> 
> proof of GodI didn't realize that the reason the topic of God weighed so heavily on my mind, was because God was pressing the issue. I have come to find out that God wants to be known. He created us with the intention that we would know him. He has surrounded us with evidence of himself and he keeps the question of his existence squarely before us. It was as if I couldn't escape thinking about the possibility of God. In fact, the day I chose to acknowledge God's existence, my prayer began with, "Ok, you win..." It might be that the underlying reason atheists are bothered by people believing in God is because God is actively pursuing them.
> 
> I am not the only one who has experienced this. Malcolm Muggeridge, socialist and philosophical author, wrote, "I had a notion that somehow, besides questing, I was being pursued." C.S. Lewis said he remembered, "...night after night, feeling whenever my mind lifted even for a second from my work, the steady, unrelenting approach of Him whom I so earnestly desired not to meet. I gave in, and admitted that God was God, and knelt and prayed: perhaps, that night, the most dejected and reluctant convert in all of England."
> 
> Lewis went on to write a book titled, "Surprised by Joy" as a result of knowing God. I too had no expectations other than rightfully admitting God's existence. Yet over the following several months, I became amazed by his love for me.
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Feb 3 2010, 05:32 PM~16502847-->
> 
> 
> 
> science vs. GOD must have really shaken him up....
> 
> that should be all he needs to try and understand
> 
> I almost think it's just a game to him, he is trying to get a rise out of everyone
> 
> NOBODY in their right mind would believe that neucleosisiisis nonsense
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing can shake me up. Im not the one that's wrong. You guys are trying to prove a lie, that's why it's difficult. Dont get upset, just accept the truth. The church will lie to you and then pass around a collection basket. I have nothing to gain by lying, I am only trying to help.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Daddy_@Feb 3 2010, 06:58 PM~16503866
> *Duez, If you went to a credible college or universty you would no better then to ever use Wikipidie as a credible resource.
> *


Agreed, first thing that came up when I tried to find the name of the book.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2010, 08:44 PM~16505323
> *some one here is a very confuse individual  :uh:
> *


This whole topic is a bunch of confused individuals and myself.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 3 2010, 08:44 PM~16505323
> *some one here is a very confuse individual  :uh:
> *


DON'T WE ALL KNOW THAT, BUT YOU KNOW WHAT BROTHER 65ragrider WE JUST GOING TO IGNORE FOOLISHNESS & KEEP MOVING FORWARD WITH GOD'S WORD.

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 3 2010, 08:52 PM~16505434
> *DON'T WE ALL KNOW THAT, BUT YOU KNOW WHAT BROTHER 65ragrider WE JUST GOING TO IGNORE FOOLISHNESS & KEEP MOVING FORWARD WITH GOD'S WORD.
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


you got it sister,is nice to see all of us thinking and believing the same except for one lonely and confuse person :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 3 2010, 08:51 PM~16505431
> *This whole topic is a bunch of confused individuals and myself.
> *


WHY DON'T U PICK UP THE WORD OF GOD FOR YOURSELF AND READ IT, AND THEN U WOULD FIND OUT THAT THE ONLY ONE THAT WAS CONFUSED FROM THE BEGINNING WAS U.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST

WELL GOODNIGHT BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S & MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS NIGHT.


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 3 2010, 08:57 PM~16505529
> *WHY DON'T U PICK UP THE WORD OF GOD FOR YOURSELF AND READ IT, AND THEN U WOULD FIND OUT THAT THE ONLY ONE THAT WAS CONFUSED FROM THE BEGINNING WAS U.
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 3 2010, 08:52 PM~16505434
> *DON'T WE ALL KNOW THAT, BUT YOU KNOW WHAT BROTHER 65ragrider WE JUST GOING TO IGNORE FOOLISHNESS & KEEP MOVING FORWARD WITH GOD'S WORD.
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


IGNORANCE IS 

NOT THE ANSWER

KNOW ALL THE FACTS AND

THEN MAKE AN INFORMED

DECISION.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 3 2010, 08:57 PM~16505529
> *WHY DON'T U PICK UP THE WORD OF GOD FOR YOURSELF AND READ IT, AND THEN U WOULD FIND OUT THAT THE ONLY ONE THAT WAS CONFUSED FROM THE BEGINNING WAS U.
> *


I'VE READ IT

BELIEVED IT, NOW I KNOW 

WHAT A WASTE OF TIME THAT WAS. THE BIBLES TALES 

ARE FULL OF HOLES. YOU ARE TOLD NOT TO ASK QUESTIONS AND IT IMPLIES

THAT ITS THE DEVIL MAKING YOU WONDER THOSE THINGS.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 4 2010, 05:03 AM~16505607
> *IGNORANCE IS
> 
> NOT THE ANSWER
> 
> KNOW ALL THE FACTS AND
> 
> THEN MAKE AN INFORMED
> 
> DECISION.
> *



you keep saying this but all you keep posting are wikpedia and google stories

where are the facts? what are the facts?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 3 2010, 06:47 PM~16499296
> *so you tell us what is real and how we got here?
> 
> was it a star? a monkey? a stork? what?
> 
> we are all open minded unlike some close minded people
> *



:wow:


----------



## Duez

Guess I better shed some light on this completely wrong post thats keeps getting reposted for some reason. 



> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 1 2010, 01:45 AM~16474942
> *Is There a God?
> Does God exist? Here are six straight-forward reasons to believe that God is really there.
> 
> existence of God
> 
> By Marilyn Adamson
> 
> proof of GodJust once wouldn't you love for someone to simply show you the evidence for God's existence? No arm-twisting. No statements of, "You just have to believe." Well, here is an attempt to candidly offer some of the reasons which suggest that God exists.
> 
> But first consider this. If a person opposes even the possibility of there being a God, then any evidence can be rationalized or explained away. It is like if someone refuses to believe that people have walked on the moon, then no amount of information is going to change their thinking. Photographs of astronauts walking on the moon, interviews with the astronauts, moon rocks...all the evidence would be worthless, because the person has already concluded that people cannot go to the moon.
> 
> When it comes to the possibility of God's existence, the Bible says that there are people who have seen sufficient evidence, but they have suppressed the truth about God.1 On the other hand, for those who want to know God if he is there, he says, "You will seek me and find me; when you seek me with all your heart, I will be found by you."2 Before you look at the facts surrounding God's existence, ask yourself, If God does exist, would I want to know him? Here then, are some reasons to consider...
> 1. Does God exist? The complexity of our planet points to a deliberate Designer who not only created our universe, but sustains it today.
> 
> Many examples showing God's design could be given, possibly with no end. But here are a few:
> 
> The Earth...its size is perfect. The Earth's size and corresponding gravity holds a thin layer of mostly nitrogen and oxygen gases, only extending about 50 miles above the Earth's surface. If Earth were smaller, an atmosphere would be impossible, like the planet Mercury. If Earth were larger, its atmosphere would contain free hydrogen, like Jupiter.3 Earth is the only known planet equipped with an atmosphere of the right mixture of gases to sustain plant, animal and human life.  The Earth is not perfectly designed as I've mentioned the temperature of the earths core and its 23.5 degree tilt are a problem for human life.
> 
> existence of GodThe Earth is located the right distance from the sun. Consider the temperature swings we encounter, roughly -30 degrees to +120 degrees. If the Earth were any further away from the sun, we would all freeze. Any closer and we would burn up. Even a fractional variance in the Earth's position to the sun would make life on Earth impossible. The Earth remains this perfect distance from the sun while it rotates around the sun at a speed of nearly 67,000 mph. It is also rotating on its axis, allowing the entire surface of the Earth to be properly warmed and cooled every day.
> This distance from the Earth to the sun varies by 2,000,000 miles.
> 
> And our moon is the perfect size and distance from the Earth for its gravitational pull. The moon creates important ocean tides and movement so ocean waters do not stagnate, and yet our massive oceans are restrained from spilling over across the continents.4 The moon is moving away from earth and will eventually leave earths orbit. Another well designed system.
> 
> Water...colorless, odorless and without taste, and yet no living thing can survive without it. Plants, animals and human beings consist mostly of water (about two-thirds of the human body is water). You'll see why the characteristics of water are uniquely suited to life:
> 
> It has an unusually high boiling point and freezing point. Water allows us to live in an environment of fluctuating temperature changes, while keeping our bodies a steady 98.6 degrees. The boiling point of water varies with levels of impurities and atmospheric pressure. Also has nothing to do with the temperature of our bodies.
> 
> proof of GodWater is a universal solvent. This property of water means that thousands of chemicals, minerals and nutrients can be carried throughout our bodies and into the smallest blood vessels.5
> 
> Water is also chemically neutral. Without affecting the makeup of the substances it carries, water enables food, medicines and minerals to be absorbed and used by the body. How can it be chemically neutral and a solvent?
> 
> Water has a unique surface tension. Water in plants can therefore flow upward against gravity, bringing life-giving water and nutrients to the top of even the tallest trees.
> 
> Water freezes from the top down and floats, so fish can live in the winter. Couldn't fish live better with ice on the bottom of the ocean?
> 
> Ninety-seven percent of the Earth's water is in the oceans. But on our Earth, there is a system designed which removes salt from the water and then distributes that water throughout the globe. Evaporation takes the ocean waters, leaving the salt, and forms clouds which are easily moved by the wind to disperse water over the land, for vegetation, animals and people. It is a system of purification and supply that sustains life on this planet, a system of recycled and reused water.6
> 
> The human brain...simultaneously processes an amazing amount of information. Your brain takes in all the colors and objects you see, the temperature around you, the pressure of your feet against the floor, the sounds around you, the dryness of your mouth, even the texture of your keyboard. Your brain holds and processes all your emotions, thoughts and memories. At the same time your brain keeps track of the ongoing functions of your body like your breathing pattern, eyelid movement, hunger and movement of the muscles in your hands.
> 
> existence of GodThe human brain processes more than a million messages a second.7 Your brain weighs the importance of all this data, filtering out the relatively unimportant. This screening function is what allows you to focus and operate effectively in your world. The brain functions differently than other organs. There is an intelligence to it, the ability to reason, to produce feelings, to dream and plan, to take action, and relate to other people. Mine more than others.
> 
> The eye...can distinguish among seven million colors. It has automatic focusing and handles an astounding 1.5 million messages -- simultaneously.8 Evolution focuses on mutations and changes from and within existing organisms. Yet evolution alone does not fully explain the initial source of the eye or the brain -- the start of living organisms from nonliving matter.
> 2. Does God exist? The universe had a start - what caused it? Universe never had a beginning, nor did anything else.
> 
> Scientists are convinced that our universe began with one enormous explosion of energy and light, which we now call the Big Bang. This was the singular start to everything that exists: the beginning of the universe, the start of space, and even the initial start of time itself. Dumb idea in my opinion.
> 
> Astrophysicist Robert Jastrow, a self-described agnostic, stated, "The seed of everything that has happened in the Universe was planted in that first instant; every star, every planet and every living creature in the Universe came into being as a result of events that were set in motion in the moment of the cosmic explosion...The Universe flashed into being, and we cannot find out what caused that to happen."9
> 
> Steven Weinberg, a Nobel laureate in Physics, said at the moment of this explosion, "the universe was about a hundred thousands million degrees Centigrade...and the universe was filled with light."10
> 
> The universe has not always existed. It had a start...what caused that? Scientists have no explanation for the sudden explosion of light and matter. There is no reason on any planet, in any galaxy to think that anything has a beginning.
> 3. Does God exist? The universe operates by uniform laws of nature. Why does it?
> 
> Much of life may seem uncertain, but look at what we can count on day after day: gravity remains consistent, a hot cup of coffee left on a counter will get cold, the earth rotates in the same 24 hours, and the speed of light doesn't change -- on earth or in galaxies far from us. Newton explained this, the constant speed of light was explained by somebody else.
> 
> How is it that we can identify laws of nature that never change? Why is the universe so orderly, so reliable?
> 
> "The greatest scientists have been struck by how strange this is. There is no logical necessity for a universe that obeys rules, let alone one that abides by the rules of mathematics. This astonishment springs from the recognition that the universe doesn't have to behave this way. It is easy to imagine a universe in which conditions change unpredictably from instant to instant, or even a universe in which things pop in and out of existence."11 Repeating the same action and expecting a different result each time is a sign of insanity.
> 
> Richard Feynman, a Nobel Prize winner for quantum electrodynamics, said, "Why nature is mathematical is a mystery...The fact that there are rules at all is a kind of miracle."12
> 4. Does God exist? The DNA code informs, programs a cell's behavior.
> 
> existence of GodAll instruction, all teaching, all training comes with intent. Someone who writes an instruction manual does so with purpose. Did you know that in every cell of our bodies there exists a very detailed instruction code, much like a miniature computer program? As you may know, a computer program is made up of ones and zeros, like this: 110010101011000. The way they are arranged tell the computer program what to do. The DNA code in each of our cells is very similar. It's made up of four chemicals that scientists abbreviate as A, T, G, and C. These are arranged in the human cell like this: CGTGTGACTCGCTCCTGAT and so on. There are three billion of these letters in every human cell!! The ones and zero are yes's and no's. It's how a computers software responds to a preprogrammed set of questions.
> 
> Well, just like you can program your phone to beep for specific reasons, DNA instructs the cell. DNA is a three-billion-lettered program telling the cell to act in a certain way. It is a full instruction manual.13
> 
> existence of GodWhy is this so amazing? One has to ask....how did this information program wind up in each human cell? These are not just chemicals. These are chemicals that instruct, that code in a very detailed way exactly how the person's body should develop.
> 
> Natural, biological causes are completely lacking as an explanation when programmed information is involved. You cannot find instruction, precise information like this, without someone intentionally constructing it.
> 5. Does God exist? We know God exists because he pursues us. He is constantly initiating and seeking for us to come to him.
> 
> I was an atheist at one time. And like many atheists, the issue of people believing in God bothered me greatly. What is it about atheists that we would spend so much time, attention, and energy refuting something that we don't believe even exists?! What causes us to do that? When I was an atheist, I attributed my intentions as caring for those poor, delusional people...to help them realize their hope was completely ill-founded. To be honest, I also had another motive. As I challenged those who believed in God, I was deeply curious to see if they could convince me otherwise. Part of my quest was to become free from the question of God. If I could conclusively prove to believers that they were wrong, then the issue is off the table, and I would be free to go about my life.
> 
> proof of GodI didn't realize that the reason the topic of God weighed so heavily on my mind, was because God was pressing the issue. I have come to find out that God wants to be known. He created us with the intention that we would know him. He has surrounded us with evidence of himself and he keeps the question of his existence squarely before us. It was as if I couldn't escape thinking about the possibility of God. In fact, the day I chose to acknowledge God's existence, my prayer began with, "Ok, you win..." It might be that the underlying reason atheists are bothered by people believing in God is because God is actively pursuing them.
> 
> I am not the only one who has experienced this. Malcolm Muggeridge, socialist and philosophical author, wrote, "I had a notion that somehow, besides questing, I was being pursued." C.S. Lewis said he remembered, "...night after night, feeling whenever my mind lifted even for a second from my work, the steady, unrelenting approach of Him whom I so earnestly desired not to meet. I gave in, and admitted that God was God, and knelt and prayed: perhaps, that night, the most dejected and reluctant convert in all of England."
> 
> Lewis went on to write a book titled, "Surprised by Joy" as a result of knowing God. I too had no expectations other than rightfully admitting God's existence. Yet over the following several months, I became amazed by his love for me.
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 3 2010, 09:20 PM~16505890
> *you keep saying this but all you keep posting are wikpedia and google stories
> 
> where are the facts?  what are the facts?
> *


Yes everything starts from stars. Protons(not important to know what it is) gather naturally because all matter has a gravitational pull. When enough of them gather, the weight of the protons squeezes them together forming elements. When you pass an electrical current through an environment composed of these elements, amino acids form helping to develop life.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 4 2010, 05:24 AM~16505946
> *Guess I better shed some light on this completely wrong post thats keeps getting reposted for some reason.
> *



Luke 8:12
Those along the path are the ones who hear, and then the devil comes and takes away the word from their hearts, so that they may not believe and be saved.

it is eerie the things you post not saying you're the devil just sound alot like him


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 3 2010, 09:20 PM~16505890
> *you keep saying this but all you keep posting are wikpedia and google stories
> 
> where are the facts?  what are the facts?
> *


Which posts of mine are google stories? I only use wikipedia to describe things to you guys that you have a hard time understanding. Dont use this topic as your only source of information.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

Luke 4:3
And the devil said to Him, “If You are the Son of God, command this stone to become bread.”

I guess someone needed "physical" evidence to believe


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 4 2010, 05:31 AM~16506062
> *Luke 8:12
> Those along the path are the ones who hear, and then the devil comes and takes away the word from their hearts, so that they may not believe and be saved.
> 
> it is eerie the things you post  not saying you're the devil just sound alot like him
> *




very eerie


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 3 2010, 09:31 PM~16506062
> *Luke 8:12
> Those along the path are the ones who hear, and then the devil comes and takes away the word from their hearts, so that they may not believe and be saved.
> 
> it is eerie the things you post  not saying you're the devil just sound alot like him
> *


Thats what I keep saying. It's written so that you believe, that if you have any question about the authenticity of the bible, then it must be the devil making you feel that way.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 3 2010, 09:33 PM~16506093
> *very eerie
> *


Very well written. You almost have to abandon all trust in the bible all at once to realize that it's lying to you. Otherwise, you just believe its the devil making you think the bible is lying to you.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 4 2010, 05:35 AM~16506128
> *Thats what I keep saying. It's written so that you believe, that if you have any question about the authenticity of the bible, then it must be the devil making you feel that way.
> *



what you don't seem to understand is GOD gives us a choice and WE choose to follow our own path the devil is the one who tempts us

and he likes to use people who are weak spirited to persuade the ones who believe


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 3 2010, 09:30 PM~16506038
> *Yes everything starts from stars. Protons(not important to know what it is) gather naturally because all matter has a gravitational pull. When enough of them gather, the weight of the protons squeezes them together forming elements. When you pass an electrical current through an environment composed of these elements, amino acids form helping to develop life.
> *


and again, stars had a beginning....so there had to be a beginning for everything...not just a kaboom.

your problem is that its easier for you to believe a scientist explaining to you how you were created, and buy a book to read more theories, rather than accept who created you and know that all you need is one book (the bible).

you rather fight the word of God, because your scientific beliefs(scientology) are embedded deep in your mind, and you can't accept what you've been reading is all lies.

your like the doctor that couldnt understand why my wife lived through a surgery that she had to remove a tumor from her chest the size of a football. They couldnt explain it....She could, the power of prayer....the minute she was admitted to the hospital she had everyone praying for her. Now you and many other doctors would probably try to find a logical explanation, but she even had a random doctor enter her room, read her chart the day prior to surgery and tell her "wow, im surprised your still alive, if your catholic, you should have your priest come see you before you enter surgey because you more than likely wont pull through." Her doctor that was going to perform the surgery, tried to console her, by telling her that the other doctor was out of line....but that her and her parents may want to make arrangments.....And here she is 11 years later in good health, all thanks to God and everyones prayers for her. The doctors were so baffled by her rare tumor that they kept it for studies at the USC medical labs.


----------



## Punch

Just checkin in with my BROTHERS!


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 4 2010, 05:12 AM~16508465
> *Just checkin in with my BROTHERS!
> *


 :wave: morning brothers and sisters. Have a blessed day, the weekend is almost here.


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 4 2010, 09:36 AM~16509068
> *:wave:  morning brothers and sisters. Have a blessed day, the weekend is almost here.
> *



Orale Homies God Bless you all today :rimshot:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:11 AM~16507866
> *and again, stars had a beginning....so there had to be a beginning for everything...not just a kaboom.
> 
> your problem is that its easier for you to believe a scientist explaining to you how you were created, and buy a book to read more theories, rather than accept who created you and know that all you need is one book (the bible).
> 
> you rather fight the word of God, because your scientific beliefs(scientology) are embedded deep in your mind, and you can't accept what you've been reading is all lies.
> 
> your like the doctor that couldnt understand why my wife lived through a surgery that she had to remove a tumor from her chest the size of a football. They couldnt explain it....She could, the power of prayer....the minute she was admitted to the hospital she had everyone praying for her. Now you and many other doctors would probably try to find a logical explanation, but she even had a random doctor enter her room, read her chart the day prior to surgery and tell her "wow, im surprised your still alive, if your catholic, you should have your priest come see you before you enter surgey because you more than likely wont pull through." Her doctor that was going to perform the surgery, tried to console her, by telling her that the other doctor was out of line....but that her and her parents may want to make arrangments.....And here she is 11 years later in good health, all thanks to God and everyones prayers for her. The doctors were so baffled by her rare tumor that they kept it for studies at the USC medical labs.
> *


Stars dont have a beginning, nothing does. And your prayers didn't help at all. Every book disagreeing with one book doesn't imply that every other book is wrong.


----------



## CADDY CREW

GIVE THANKS 4 A NEW MORNING, THE LORD IS SO GOOD. BE BLESSED EVEN DURING THE TRIALS, ALLOW THE LORD 2 MOLD YOU BY BEING SUBMISSIVE TO HIM. SOME DONT UNDERSTAND AND MAY VERY WELL NEVER UNDERSTAND. BUT SINCE GOD HAS GIVEN YOU THAT GRACE- REJOICE, 4 THIS IS THE DAY THAT THE LORD HAS MADE. BROTHERS AND SISTERS STAY IN PRAYER NON-STOP, EVERY BREATH THAT WE TAKE HE GIVES US. HE IS LIFE. HE IS TRUTH. HE IS LORD.- AMEN


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

dear GOD,
I pray that today you give me the strength to deal with people like duez

AMEN


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:11 AM~16507866
> *and again, stars had a beginning....so there had to be a beginning for everything...not just a kaboom.
> 
> your problem is that its easier for you to believe a scientist explaining to you how you were created, and buy a book to read more theories, rather than accept who created you and know that all you need is one book (the bible).
> 
> you rather fight the word of God, because your scientific beliefs(scientology) are embedded deep in your mind, and you can't accept what you've been reading is all lies.
> 
> your like the doctor that couldnt understand why my wife lived through a surgery that she had to remove a tumor from her chest the size of a football. They couldnt explain it....She could, the power of prayer....the minute she was admitted to the hospital she had everyone praying for her. Now you and many other doctors would probably try to find a logical explanation, but she even had a random doctor enter her room, read her chart the day prior to surgery and tell her "wow, im surprised your still alive, if your catholic, you should have your priest come see you before you enter surgey because you more than likely wont pull through." Her doctor that was going to perform the surgery, tried to console her, by telling her that the other doctor was out of line....but that her and her parents may want to make arrangments.....And here she is 11 years later in good health, all thanks to God and everyones prayers for her. The doctors were so baffled by her rare tumor that they kept it for studies at the USC medical labs.
> *


amen brother that's what i'm talking about i wonder what this other guy prays to when he's in need.prayer will never work for those who don't have faith.


----------



## jvasquez

Thankful for another Blessed Day of serving the Lord and continuing the Journey.

It's an adventure. GOD Bless All my BROTHERS and SISTERS in the LORD!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 4 2010, 08:36 AM~16509399
> *amen brother that's what i'm talking about i wonder what this other guy prays to when he's in need.prayer will never work for those who don't have faith.
> *


Scared to fix your own problems? Prayer doesn't work for anybody.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 4 2010, 08:17 AM~16509292
> *dear GOD,
> I pray that today you give me the strength to deal with people like duez
> 
> AMEN
> *


Yup, knowing too much is a bad thing. Keep your eyes closed homie, you might accidentally see the truth. :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 4 2010, 08:43 AM~16509440
> *Thankful for another Blessed Day of serving the Lord and continuing the Journey.
> 
> It's an adventure. GOD Bless All my BROTHERS and SISTERS in the LORD!
> *


Thank you but that's not necessary.


----------



## jvasquez

Brothers and Sisters...this is one of the most insightful teachings I've ever received. 
I have ready the book, many times and it is excellent. I've never watched this video series, but I am working on it right now.

If you can, make time to hear this teaching. It is very anointed.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 09:01 PM~16505590
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: MY BROTHER


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 3 2010, 09:33 PM~16506081
> *Which posts of mine are google stories? I only use wikipedia to describe things to you guys that you have a hard time understanding. Dont use this topic as your only source of information.
> *


THE ONLY ONE HAVING A HARD TIME UNDERSTANDING IS U DUEZ.

U ARE :loco: :loco: :loco: :yessad:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 4 2010, 07:36 AM~16509068
> *:wave:  morning brothers and sisters. Have a blessed day, the weekend is almost here.
> *


AMEN BROTHER & PRAISE THE LORD


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 4 2010, 07:54 AM~16509140
> *GIVE THANKS 4 A NEW MORNING, THE LORD IS SO GOOD. BE BLESSED EVEN DURING THE TRIALS, ALLOW THE LORD 2 MOLD YOU BY BEING SUBMISSIVE TO HIM. SOME DONT UNDERSTAND AND MAY VERY WELL NEVER UNDERSTAND. BUT SINCE GOD HAS GIVEN YOU THAT GRACE- REJOICE, 4 THIS IS THE DAY THAT THE LORD HAS MADE. BROTHERS AND SISTERS STAY IN PRAYER NON-STOP, EVERY BREATH THAT WE TAKE HE GIVES US. HE IS LIFE. HE IS TRUTH. HE IS LORD.- AMEN
> *


IN JESUS NAME AMEN. :thumbsup: 

STAY PRAYED UP EVERY DAY :yes: :yes: :yes: 

HAVE A BLESS DAY BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 3 2010, 09:37 PM~16506164
> *Very well written. You almost have to abandon all trust in the bible all at once to realize that it's lying to you. Otherwise, you just believe its the devil making you think the bible is lying to you.
> *


THE BIBLE IS THE TRUTH TO ALL THINGS.

THE DEVIL GOT YOUR MIND SO TWISTED, AND YOUR LYING TO YOURSELF.

I JUST BELIEVE THAT THE DEVIL GOT U ACTING LIKE AN IGNORANT PERSON ON THIS TOPIC.

THANK YOU JESUS FOR ANOTHER DAY, AND TELLING THE DEVIL THAT HE IS A LIAR FROM THE PIT OF HELL & TO ALL THE ONES THAT SERVE HIM AS WELL.

TTT ALL THE WAY FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST. :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 4 2010, 09:45 AM~16509965
> *THE BIBLE IS THE TRUTH TO ALL THINGS.
> 
> THE DEVIL GOT YOUR MIND SO TWISTED, AND YOUR LYING TO YOURSELF.
> 
> I JUST BELIEVE THAT THE DEVIL GOT U ACTING LIKE AN IGNORANT PERSON ON THIS TOPIC.
> 
> THANK YOU JESUS FOR ANOTHER DAY, AND TELLING THE DEVIL THAT HE IS A LIAR FROM THE PIT OF HELL & TO ALL THE ONES THAT SERVE HIM AS WELL.
> 
> TTT ALL THE WAY FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST. :thumbsup:
> *


THERE'S THAT 

WORD AGAIN.

I'M NOT IGNORING ANYTHING

I'VE READ THE BIBLE ALONG

WITH MANY OTHER THINGS.

IF YOU ONLY READ THE BIBLE, THAN YOUR

*IGNOR*ANT BECAUSE YOUR *IGNOR*ING THE FACTS.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 4 2010, 08:49 AM~16509472
> *Thank you but that's not necessary.
> *


U ARE NOT NECESSARY ON THIS TOPIC, LET'S JUST KEEP IT REAL.

IF IT'S NOT NECESSARY TO U, THEN GUESS WHAT START YOUR OWN TOPIC.

THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP GOD'S WORD MOVING FORWARD.
THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP ON PRAYING.
THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP CASTING THE DEVIL BACK TO THE PIT OF HELL.
THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP BINDING ALL EVIL SPIRITS.
THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO MAGNIFY THE LORD.
THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO THANK THE LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST EVERYDAY.

THERE'S MORE BUT IT JUST MIGHT BE A LITTLE TO MUCH FOR U.

GUESS WHAT WHETHER U LIKE IT OR NOT, WE ARE GOING TO KEEP PRAISING OUR GOD, THANK YOU JESUS FOR GIVING US ANOTHER DAY TO PUT THE DEVIL TO SHAME WITH ALL OF HIS EVIL DOINGS.

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 4 2010, 09:54 AM~16510068
> *U ARE NOT NECESSARY ON THIS TOPIC, LET'S JUST KEEP IT REAL.
> 
> IF IT'S NOT NECESSARY TO U, THEN GUESS WHAT START YOUR OWN TOPIC.
> 
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP GOD'S WORD MOVING FORWARD.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP ON PRAYING.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP CASTING THE DEVIL BACK TO THE PIT OF HELL.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP BINDING ALL EVIL SPIRITS.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO MAGNIFY THE LORD.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO THANK THE LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST EVERYDAY.
> 
> THERE'S MORE BUT IT JUST MIGHT BE A LITTLE TO MUCH FOR U.
> 
> GUESS WHAT WHETHER U LIKE IT OR NOT, WE ARE GOING TO KEEP PRAISING OUR GOD, THANK YOU JESUS FOR GIVING US ANOTHER DAY TO PUT THE DEVIL TO SHAME WITH ALL OF HIS EVIL DOINGS.
> 
> TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


STUBBORN AND 

IGNORANT AT THE 

SAME TIME. NOW THAT'S A 

RECIPE FOR SUCCESS. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 4 2010, 10:07 AM~16510189
> *STUBBORN AND
> 
> IGNORANT AT THE
> 
> SAME TIME. NOW THAT'S A
> 
> RECIPE FOR SUCCESS.  :thumbsup:
> *


HERE'S A RECIPE FOR SUCCESS JUST FOR YOU ( U NEED JESUS ) NOTHING MORE TO SAY.

LORD I THANK YOU FOR ALLOWING ME TO HAVE STRENGTH & PATIENCE TO DEAL WITH PEOPLE LIKE DUEZ, BUT LORD I STILL MAGNIFY YOU, GLORIFY YOU, WORSHIP YOU NO MATTER WHAT COMES MY WAY. AMEN.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 4 2010, 11:33 AM~16510479
> *JESUS ) NOTHING MORE TO SAY.
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 4 2010, 08:36 AM~16509399
> *amen brother that's what i'm talking about i wonder what this other guy prays to when he's in need.prayer will never work for those who don't have faith.
> *


IT'S A MUST THAT WE STAY PRAYED UP IN (JESUS) NAME.

GOD BLESS YOU ALL BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S


----------



## chingon68mex

I can't belive you guys are even responding to what lord(suck my nutz) duez has to say or thinks, fuck his ass!!! he's probably doing this just to annoing you guys
this is the internet so there is alot of dumb biches just tryng to fuck with the rest of decent people, you guys keep doing what you do :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 3 2010, 09:39 PM~16505260
> *I have family in the I.E. I am gonna spend a week in SoCal before the San Bernardino show.
> *


COOL BRO ILL BE THEIR WITH MY CAR  IT WILL BE A TOWNCAR YOULL SEE IT BRO


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS PRAISE GOD ANOTHER DAY


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 4 2010, 11:15 AM~16510893
> *I can't belive you guys are even responding to what lord(suck my nutz) duez has to say or thinks, fuck his ass!!!  he's probably doing this just to annoing you guys
> this is the internet so there is alot of dumb biches just tryng to fuck with the rest of decent people, you guys keep doing what you do :thumbsup:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I SAID IGNORE THIS GUY IS BEEN LIKE 20 PAGES AND HE HAS NOTHING BETTER TO SAY THAN STUPID THINGS DON'T REPLY TO THIS FOOL MOVE THE WORD OF GOD FORWARD.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 4 2010, 11:46 AM~16511134
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS PRAISE GOD ANOTHER DAY
> *


Godly Morning Edwin and family :angel: Praise the Father on high! I had a great nigh of Bible study last night about "Not Forsaking the Lord". Uncoincidently enough, it was after an 8+ month return of being away from my congregation. -So much that i thought had left me, well... it actually was taken from me, ... the Lord ended up giving it right back to me during the study, including the words in verses that i could no longer remember.
God's tight man.. :yes: AND Truly gracious! Love Abba all day family, its all He wants!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

"I love you, O Lord, my strength. The Lord is my rock, my fortress and my deliverer; my God is my rock, in whom I take refuge. He is my shield and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold."

— Psalm 18:1-2


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:12 PM~16511314
> *Godly Morning Edwin and family  :angel:  Praise the Father on high!  I had a great nigh of Bible study last night about "Not Forsaking the Lord". Uncoincidently enough, it was after an 8+ month return of being away from my congregation.    -So much that i thought had left me, well... it actually was taken from me, ... the Lord ended up giving it right back to me during the study, including the words in verses that i could no longer remember.
> God's tight man.. :yes:  AND Truly gracious!  Love Abba all day family, its all He wants!! :biggrin:
> *


AMEN BROTHER, I CAN'T WAIT TO GO TO BIBLE STUDY TONIGHT.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:15 PM~16511342
> *"I love you, O Lord, my strength. The Lord is my rock, my fortress and my deliverer; my God is my rock, in whom I take refuge. He is my shield and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold."
> 
> — Psalm 18:1-2
> *


AMEN :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Duez

Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
Poster Posts
NIMSTER64 387
FORGIVEN 368
REPENTANCE 349
PEREZJ 345
servent of christ 283
G2G_Al 258
Lord Duez 241


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 4 2010, 11:54 AM~16511182
> *THAT'S WHAT I SAID IGNORE THIS GUY IS BEEN LIKE 20 PAGES AND HE HAS NOTHING BETTER TO SAY THAN STUPID THINGS DON'T REPLY TO THIS FOOL MOVE THE WORD OF GOD FORWARD.
> *


Why the insults? Does your word of god not stand up to my scientific information? Science is not out to disprove god, but it has no reason to lie. If the bible disagrees with it, it is because the bible is wrong.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 4 2010, 08:17 AM~16509292
> *dear GOD,
> I pray that today you give me the strength to deal with people like duez
> 
> AMEN
> *


AMEN! Because it is our DUTY TO deal with the Lost, NOT give up.
Shed your selves brothers & sister's that are trying to give up on Him. Stop caring alone about the 1 known fact that he's trying to come in here just to upset us. _ALL_ that is *IMPORTANT* is that GOD is trying to use us to help him! Dump the hate from your hearts and stop getting personal with his words, and ONLY be personal with GOD'S. Remember we are vessel's *FOR* _Him_, and do Not stand before Him. 
Knowing God has a purpose for *ALL* things, should show there's something wrong with ourselves if were too busy getting upset along the path He's providing us.
Judgment and Vengence is the LORD's.
I can understand if some are too weak to deal, but Christ went all the way through this cursed life all the way to the Cross for the lost........ the LEAST we can do is _TALK _to the lost.

For greater are WE in the Lord, than he that is in the world!

ps-No offense EVER towards you-family, but Duez has been comming in here for over a year, as opposed to others that are complaining that spend more time in other (dark) rooms more than this one. Pick your chin's up! We are soldier's for Christ now!! It was a True - FOR LIFE commitment!
Do you really wanna go AWOL?? 
Where would you be if everyone that delivered GODS WORDS to you, had Not!?
Duez(the lost-not forsaken) is still alive for 1 reason, a Chance. WE(the saved-ALSO Not forsaken) are still here to encourage his Choice!

This Life is Only a test.

Along with not forgetting who made us, we need to not forget where we came from(what He brought us out of)

We *must* Repent and turn from *our own ways*.
Much Love to ALL. :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2010, 01:12 PM~16511314
> *Godly Morning Edwin and family  :angel:  Praise the Father on high!  I had a great nigh of Bible study last night about "Not Forsaking the Lord". Uncoincidently enough, it was after an 8+ month return of being away from my congregation.    -So much that i thought had left me, well... it actually was taken from me, ... the Lord ended up giving it right back to me during the study, including the words in verses that i could no longer remember.
> God's tight man.. :yes:  AND Truly gracious!  Love Abba all day family, its all He wants!! :biggrin:
> *


  IM GLAD BROTHER NICE TO SEE YOU BACK ON OUR TOPIC KEEP UP THE WORD OF OUR FATHER, THEIRS NOTHING BETTER THAN KNOWING WE HAVE ETERNAL LIFE  THEIRS A PARADISE WAITING FOR US,STREETS OF GOLD, PRAISE GOD I CANT WAIT TO GET THEIR, BUT ON HIS WILL AMEN


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 4 2010, 11:15 AM~16510893
> *I can't belive you guys are even responding to what lord(suck my nutz) duez has to say or thinks, fuck his ass!!!  he's probably doing this just to annoing you guys
> this is the internet so there is alot of dumb biches just tryng to fuck with the rest of decent people, you guys keep doing what you do :thumbsup:
> *


Shut up Jose, there's americans talking. :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 4 2010, 01:32 PM~16511478
> *Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
> Poster  Posts
> NIMSTER64  387
> FORGIVEN  368
> REPENTANCE  349
> PEREZJ  345
> servent of christ  283
> G2G_Al  258
> Lord Duez  241
> *


YOUR GETTING THEIR, EVENTUALLY YOU WILL SEE THE LIGHT IN JESUS NAME


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 4 2010, 12:38 PM~16511521
> * IM GLAD BROTHER NICE TO SEE YOU BACK ON OUR TOPIC KEEP UP THE WORD OF OUR FATHER, THEIRS NOTHING BETTER THAN KNOWING WE HAVE ETERNAL LIFE   THEIRS A PARADISE WAITING FOR US,STREETS OF GOLD, PRAISE GOD I CANT WAIT TO GET THEIR, BUT ON HIS WILL AMEN
> *


That would be nice. I wouldn't pass off this life as a waiting period for your next life though.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 4 2010, 08:56 AM~16509516
> *Brothers and Sisters...this is one of the most insightful teachings I've ever received.
> I have ready the book, many times and it is excellent. I've never watched this video series, but I am working on it right now.
> 
> If you can, make time to hear this teaching. It is very anointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you bro, about to watch


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 4 2010, 12:39 PM~16511532
> *YOUR GETTING THEIR, EVENTUALLY YOU WILL SEE THE LIGHT IN JESUS NAME
> *


I see the light, but it looks like photons to me.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 4 2010, 11:15 AM~16510893
> *I can't belive you guys are even responding to what lord(suck my nutz) duez has to say or thinks, fuck his ass!!!  he's probably doing this just to annoing you guys
> this is the internet so there is alot of dumb biches just tryng to fuck with the rest of decent people, you guys keep doing what you do :thumbsup:
> *


Yo homie, can you PLEASE not use words like that in this 1 room at least? Thanks

ps- Bring tha hopper to Vegas


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 4 2010, 01:39 PM~16511536
> *That would be nice. I wouldn't pass off this life as a waiting period for your next life though.
> *


BELIEVE ME I AINT WAISTING IT EITHER IM TRYING TO WALK THE WALK WITH MY FATHER, IM NOT SAYING IM PERFECT CAUSE IM NOT, BUT I AM TRYING MY BEST AND LIVING MY LIFE TO TEH FULLEST WITH MY LORD AND SAVIOR GUIDING ME  IM GLAD YOUR ON THIS TOPIC BROTHER YOU TRY REAL HARD TO PROVE THAT GOD DOESNT EXSIST BUT MY HEART BELIEVES HIS WORD AND THATS WHAT MAKES MY HEART BEAT EVERY SECOND FOR HIM. HE HAS A PLAN FOR ME AND YOU AND EVERYBODY ELSE WE JUST NEED TO SEEK HIM TO FIND OUT WHAT HIS WILL IS FOR YOU. TRUST IN HIM BROTHER THATS ALL I ASK YOU.
IM NOT TELLING YOU TO BECOME CHRISTIAN OR ANYTHING HE WILL GUIDE YOU TO THE TRUTH AND THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE FROM ALL EVIL


----------



## REPENTANCE

Mafia, stop trying to fight fire with fire. anger vs anger = no good outcome.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 4 2010, 12:45 PM~16511586
> *BELIEVE ME I AINT WAISTING IT EITHER IM TRYING TO WALK THE WALK WITH MY FATHER, IM NOT SAYING IM PERFECT CAUSE IM NOT, BUT I AM TRYING MY BEST AND LIVING MY LIFE TO TEH FULLEST WITH MY LORD AND SAVIOR GUIDING ME  IM GLAD YOUR ON THIS TOPIC BROTHER YOU TRY REAL HARD TO PROVE THAT GOD DOESNT EXSIST BUT MY HEART BELIEVES HIS WORD AND THATS WHAT MAKES MY HEART BEAT EVERY SECOND FOR HIM. HE HAS A PLAN FOR ME AND YOU AND EVERYBODY ELSE WE JUST NEED TO SEEK HIM TO FIND OUT WHAT HIS WILL IS FOR YOU. TRUST IN HIM BROTHER THATS ALL I ASK YOU.
> IM NOT TELLING YOU TO BECOME CHRISTIAN OR ANYTHING HE WILL GUIDE YOU TO THE TRUTH AND THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE FROM ALL EVIL
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: "Aint that the truth"


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 4 2010, 12:36 PM~16511506
> *Why the insults? Does your word of god not stand up to my scientific information? Science is not out to disprove god, but it has no reason to lie. If the bible disagrees with it, it is because the bible is wrong.
> *


i am not insulting you is just that you calling us ignorant cus we don't see things the way you do to me is stupid.i don't care about how the world was made i care about where i'm gonna spend eternity,if you don't think God really exist i dare you to look at a mirror and say God does not exist without feeling remorse i bet you you can't deep inside you will feel wrong you should try it.


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 4 2010, 09:54 AM~16509140
> *GIVE THANKS 4 A NEW MORNING, THE LORD IS SO GOOD. BE BLESSED EVEN DURING THE TRIALS, ALLOW THE LORD 2 MOLD YOU BY BEING SUBMISSIVE TO HIM. SOME DONT UNDERSTAND AND MAY VERY WELL NEVER UNDERSTAND. BUT SINCE GOD HAS GIVEN YOU THAT GRACE- REJOICE, 4 THIS IS THE DAY THAT THE LORD HAS MADE. BROTHERS AND SISTERS STAY IN PRAYER NON-STOP, EVERY BREATH THAT WE TAKE HE GIVES US. HE IS LIFE. HE IS TRUTH. HE IS LORD.- AMEN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:37 PM~16511520
> *AMEN! Because it is our DUTY TO deal with the Lost, NOT give up.
> Shed your selves brothers & sister's that are trying to give up on Him.  Stop caring alone about the 1 known fact that he's trying to come in here just to upset us.  ALL that is IMPORTANT is that GOD is trying to use us to help him!    Dump the hate from your hearts and stop getting personal with his words, and ONLY be personal with GOD'S.  Remember we are vessel's FOR Him, and do Not stand before Him.
> Knowing God has a purpose for ALL things, should show there's something wrong with ourselves if were too busy getting upset along the path He's providing us.
> Judgment and Vengence is the LORD's.
> I can understand if some are too weak to deal, but Christ went all the way through this cursed life all the way to the Cross for the lost........ the LEAST we can do is TALK to the lost.
> 
> For greater are WE in the Lord, than he that is in the world!
> 
> ps-No offense EVER towards you-family, but Duez has been comming in here for over a year, as opposed to others that are complaining that spend more time in other (dark) rooms more than this one.  Pick your chin's up! We are soldier's for Christ now!!  It was a True - FOR LIFE commitment!
> Do you really wanna go AWOL??
> Where would you be if everyone that delivered GODS WORDS to you, had Not!?
> Duez(the lost-not forsaken) is still alive for 1 reason, a Chance.  WE(the saved-ALSO Not forsaken) are still here to encourage his Choice!
> 
> This Life is Only a test.
> 
> Along with not forgetting who made us, we need to not forget where we came from(what He brought us out of)
> 
> We must Repent and turn from our own ways.
> Much Love to ALL.  :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup: NEVER GIVING UP, BUT THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S, (AND THE LORD SAID, MY SPIRIT SHALL NOT STRIVE WITH MAN FOREVER, FOR HE IS INDEED FLESH SO ALL I'M SAYING IS YES DUEZ WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS ALWAYS, BUT AS FAR AS FOR ME THE WORD OF GOD MUST MOVE FORTH RATHER THEN BE DISTRACTED BY ANY NEGATIVITY. 

TTT REPENTANCE


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## FloridaLowrider

God is good, Life is beautiful!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 4 2010, 01:18 PM~16511863
> *:thumbsup: NEVER GIVING UP, BUT THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S, (AND THE LORD SAID, MY SPIRIT SHALL NOT STRIVE WITH MAN FOREVER, FOR HE IS INDEED FLESH SO ALL I'M SAYING IS YES DUEZ WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS ALWAYS, BUT AS FAR AS FOR ME THE WORD OF GOD MUST MOVE FORTH RATHER THEN BE DISTRACTED BY ANY NEGATIVITY.
> 
> TTT REPENTANCE
> *


i have seen many scientist turn to God but i have never seen a christian turn in to science and against God and i don't think i'll ever will :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

Getting ready to ride for THE KING!!!


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 4 2010, 02:39 PM~16511532
> *YOUR GETTING THEIR, EVENTUALLY YOU WILL SEE THE LIGHT IN JESUS NAME
> *


 :biggrin: 

he keeps coming in here and reading our posts.. its the layitlow bible study in this topic.. so he he is getting closer with the LORD..


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 4 2010, 01:30 PM~16511989
> *:biggrin:
> 
> he keeps coming in here and reading our posts.. its the layitlow bible study in this topic.. so he he is getting closer with the LORD..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 4 2010, 02:30 PM~16511989
> *:biggrin:
> 
> he keeps coming in here and reading our posts.. its the layitlow bible study in this topic.. so he he is getting closer with the LORD..
> *


AMEN BROTHER I BELIEVE IT TOO


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 4 2010, 01:30 PM~16511989
> *:biggrin:
> 
> he keeps coming in here and reading our posts.. its the layitlow bible study in this topic.. so he he is getting closer with the LORD..
> *


Indeed! Lets keep it up so he will! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

http://www.myspace.com/crucifiedchristianc...g=Pymk_profiles

More than just lowridaz we be  Christians i mean lol


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 4 2010, 01:18 PM~16511863
> *:thumbsup: NEVER GIVING UP, BUT THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S, (AND THE LORD SAID, MY SPIRIT SHALL NOT STRIVE WITH MAN FOREVER, FOR HE IS INDEED FLESH SO ALL I'M SAYING IS YES DUEZ WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS ALWAYS, BUT AS FAR AS FOR ME THE WORD OF GOD MUST MOVE FORTH RATHER THEN BE DISTRACTED BY ANY NEGATIVITY.
> 
> TTT REPENTANCE
> *


x2G fam, i know what you mean. Amen  
Hey Certified, i forgot his name, but theres a memeber of your club at used to talk to my cousin when we were kids in the early 90's that does taping every now and then for Big Fish. :biggrin: Connections connections! lol


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2010, 02:36 PM~16512063
> *http://www.myspace.com/crucifiedchristianc...g=Pymk_profiles
> 
> More than just lowridaz we be  Christians i mean lol
> *


http://www.myspace.com/christologycc

:thumbsup:

Add my club too...I got you added too.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 4 2010, 01:42 PM~16512124
> *http://www.myspace.com/christologycc
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Add my club too...I got you added too.
> *


4shoooooooooooooo!!!! :biggrin:
AYE AY! I need them traccz on your site for a soundtrack bruh! :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2010, 01:40 PM~16512103
> *x2G fam, i know what you mean. Amen
> Hey Certified, i forgot his name, but theres a memeber of your club at used to talk to my cousin when we were kids in the early 90's that does taping every now and then for Big Fish.  :biggrin:  Connections connections! lol
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 4 2010, 03:11 PM~16512964
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I'll drop a pic of him on here later i took at the supershow after hop 2 years back. He looks AfroMero & Mex with long hair.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2010, 03:14 PM~16512989
> *I'll drop a pic of him on here later i took at the supershow after hop 2 years back.  He looks AfroMero & Mex with long hair.
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 4 2010, 03:15 PM~16513002
> *YES SIR  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2010, 02:46 PM~16512167
> *4shoooooooooooooo!!!! :biggrin:
> AYE AY! I need them traccz on your site for a soundtrack bruh! :0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TJ, he's our President's Oldest Son...yeah, he's good.

Here's his myspace page...check out the song "Hit Hard", he's reppin CHRISTology in that song!!!

http://www.myspace.com/tjof21four


----------



## FORGIVEN

I thank my God every time I remember you. In all my prayers for all of you, I always pray with joy because of your partnership in the gospel from the first day until now, being confident of this, that he who began a good work in you will carry it on to completion until the day of Christ Jesus. - Philippians 1:3-6 -


----------



## FORGIVEN

YOU ARE THE WAY, THE TRUTH AND THE LIGHT, WE LIVE BY FAITH AND NOT BY SIGHT FOR YOU, WE DID IT ALL FOR YOU..............


----------



## NIMSTER64

Amen


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 4 2010, 07:43 AM~16509089
> *Stars dont have a beginning, nothing does. And your prayers didn't help at all. Every book disagreeing with one book doesn't imply that every other book is wrong.
> *


so, since your so smart, and not even the doctors could explain it maybe you should go get your phd, and find an explanation in all your books, since all your knowledge is your trust put in books. :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 4 2010, 09:54 AM~16510068
> *U ARE NOT NECESSARY ON THIS TOPIC, LET'S JUST KEEP IT REAL.
> 
> IF IT'S NOT NECESSARY TO U, THEN GUESS WHAT START YOUR OWN TOPIC.
> 
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP GOD'S WORD MOVING FORWARD.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP ON PRAYING.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP CASTING THE DEVIL BACK TO THE PIT OF HELL.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP BINDING ALL EVIL SPIRITS.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO MAGNIFY THE LORD.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO THANK THE LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST EVERYDAY.
> 
> THERE'S MORE BUT IT JUST MIGHT BE A LITTLE TO MUCH FOR U.
> 
> GUESS WHAT WHETHER U LIKE IT OR NOT, WE ARE GOING TO KEEP PRAISING OUR GOD, THANK YOU JESUS FOR GIVING US ANOTHER DAY TO PUT THE DEVIL TO SHAME WITH ALL OF HIS EVIL DOINGS.
> 
> TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


He won't start his own topic because who would he have posting in there besides him.....only other person i can think of that doesnt believe in God and believes in science is Eskeleto :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 4 2010, 12:36 PM~16511506
> *Why the insults? Does your word of god not stand up to my scientific information? Science is not out to disprove god, but it has no reason to lie. If the bible disagrees with it, it is because the bible is wrong.
> *


but you are trying to disprove God with science.....because noone is asking you for your scientific information therefore you are tyring to force your beliefs onto us. Can't you just let it be, move on to the next topic and let everyone in here enjoy this topic.....and if someone in here wants to hear your scientific theories you can have them pm you, or do you not do that because you know that noone cares :0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 4 2010, 08:35 PM~16516048
> *but you are trying to disprove God with science.....because noone is asking you for your scientific information therefore you are tyring to force your beliefs onto us. Can't you just let it be, move on to the next topic and let everyone in here enjoy this topic.....and if someone in here wants to hear your scientific theories you can have them pm you, or do you not do that because you know that noone cares  :0
> *


Woooooooooooooow! You just Got put in your *true* place Duez haha!
And dont get upset about.... THE TRUTH. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

That IS infact the bottom line, YOUR the one trying to force your beliefs(not facts) on US.
And it _is_ actually boring and un-asked..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 4 2010, 03:56 PM~16513405
> *TJ, he's our President's Oldest Son...yeah, he's good.
> 
> Here's his myspace page...check out the song "Hit Hard", he's reppin CHRISTology in that song!!!
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/tjof21four
> *


Thats whats up! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 4 2010, 08:30 PM~16515986
> *He won't start his own topic because who would he have posting in there besides him.....only other person i can think of that doesnt believe in God and believes in science is Eskeleto  :biggrin:
> *


AndrewH is another flake. But really all 3 of them are just more of those people that believe on the internet, they are instantly super intelligent :roflmao: :roflmao: :nosad:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 4 2010, 08:25 PM~16515923
> *so, since your so smart, and not even the doctors could explain it maybe you should go get your phd, and find an explanation in all your books, since all your knowledge is your trust put in books. :biggrin:
> *


Common knowledge is all its taking to show how foolish your looking Duez. That's a shame. hno:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Any whoo.... PRAISE THE LORD FOR ALL REASONS! AMEN! :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2010, 09:06 PM~16516479
> *Any whoo.... PRAISE THE LORD FOR ALL REASONS! AMEN! :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :yes: ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2010, 09:06 PM~16516479
> *Any whoo.... PRAISE THE LORD FOR ALL REASONS! AMEN! :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


AMEN TO THAT BROTHER! GLORY TO GOD MOST HIGH!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2010, 09:06 PM~16516479
> *Any whoo.... PRAISE THE LORD FOR ALL REASONS! AMEN! :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

1 Timothy 6:9 But those who want to get rich fall into temptation and a snare and many foolish and harmful desires which plunge men into ruin and destruction.


Ain't it the truth.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Good morning brothers and sisters.

Thank the Lord for another day to honor and glorify his name.


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 4 2010, 09:54 AM~16510068
> *U ARE NOT NECESSARY ON THIS TOPIC, LET'S JUST KEEP IT REAL.
> 
> IF IT'S NOT NECESSARY TO U, THEN GUESS WHAT START YOUR OWN TOPIC.
> 
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP GOD'S WORD MOVING FORWARD.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP ON PRAYING.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP CASTING THE DEVIL BACK TO THE PIT OF HELL.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO KEEP BINDING ALL EVIL SPIRITS.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO MAGNIFY THE LORD.
> THIS TOPIC WE ARE GOING TO THANK THE LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST EVERYDAY.
> 
> THERE'S MORE BUT IT JUST MIGHT BE A LITTLE TO MUCH FOR U.
> 
> GUESS WHAT WHETHER U LIKE IT OR NOT, WE ARE GOING TO KEEP PRAISING OUR GOD, THANK YOU JESUS FOR GIVING US ANOTHER DAY TO PUT THE DEVIL TO SHAME WITH ALL OF HIS EVIL DOINGS.
> 
> TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AMEN, if GOD is 4 us who can be against us


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 4 2010, 04:32 PM~16513797
> *I thank my God every time I remember you. In all my prayers for all of you, I always pray with joy because of your partnership in the gospel from the first day until now, being confident of this, that he who began a good work in you will carry it on to completion until the day of Christ Jesus. - Philippians 1:3-6 -
> *


AMEN, JESUS IS ALIVE


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 5 2010, 09:07 AM~16519968
> *Good morning brothers and sisters.
> 
> Thank the Lord for another day to honor and glorify his name.
> *


Morning Brother :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 5 2010, 07:07 AM~16519968
> *Good morning brothers and sisters.
> 
> Thank the Lord for another day to honor and glorify his name.
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER FOR ANOTHER DAY TO GLORIFY OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.AMEN


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 5 2010, 07:11 AM~16519985
> *AMEN, if GOD is 4 us who can be against us
> *


NOTHING CAN BE AGAINST US.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Feb 4 2010, 01:09 PM~16511792-->
> 
> 
> 
> i am not insulting you is just that you calling us ignorant cus we don't see things the way you do to me is stupid.i don't care about how the world was made i care about where i'm gonna spend eternity,if you don't think God really exist i dare you to look at a mirror and say God does not exist without feeling remorse i bet you you can't deep inside you will feel wrong you should try it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say that everyday to everybody I know. Believing in make fairy tales is a dangerous thing. I wont let the people around me think god is real.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 01:27 PM~16511962
> *i have seen many scientist turn to God but i have never seen a christian turn in to science and against God and i don't think i'll ever will :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking to one now. Believing in god is something you do as a child, for some reason you guys just never advanced past it.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 01:30 PM~16511989
> *:biggrin:
> 
> he keeps coming in here and reading our posts.. its the layitlow bible study in this topic.. so he he is getting closer with the LORD..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll keep showing you guys the truth, eventually you wont be able to ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 08:25 PM~16515923
> *so, since your so smart, and not even the doctors could explain it maybe you should go get your phd, and find an explanation in all your books, since all your knowledge is your trust put in books. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doctors say what they say to avoid lawsuits. You will never know what a doctor is really thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 08:30 PM~16515986
> *He won't start his own topic because who would he have posting in there besides him.....only other person i can think of that doesnt believe in God and believes in science is Eskeleto  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a poll a few months back. Almost as much atheists on layitlow as pretenders.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 08:35 PM~16516048
> *but you are trying to disprove God with science.....because noone is asking you for your scientific information therefore you are tyring to force your beliefs onto us. Can't you just let it be, move on to the next topic and let everyone in here enjoy this topic.....and if someone in here wants to hear your scientific theories you can have them pm you, or do you not do that because you know that noone cares  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but you cant deny science because it contradicts the bible. I show you these contradiction because believing the bible over thousands of scientists is the dumbest thing I've ever heard?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 08:57 PM~16516350
> *Woooooooooooooow! You just Got put in your true place Duez haha!
> And dont get upset about.... THE TRUTH. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> That IS infact the bottom line, YOUR the one trying to force your beliefs(not facts) on US.
> And it is actually boring and un-asked..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I intentionally use scientific fact against the bible to make people realize the bible is fictional. I've been in my place.
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Feb 4 2010, 09:02 PM~16516409
> *AndrewH is another flake.       But really all 3 of them are just more of those people that believe on the internet, they are instantly super intelligent  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nosad:
> *


Dont try to insult people that are smarter than you, just learn from them, most are willing to help you understand how wrong you are.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 5 2010, 07:14 AM~16519993
> *AMEN, JESUS IS ALIVE
> *


TTT FOR JESUS


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW+Feb 5 2010, 07:11 AM~16519985-->
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN, if GOD is 4 us who can be against us
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If jesus is the only one 4 you, than you are alone.
> <!--QuoteBegin-CADDY CREW_@Feb 5 2010, 07:14 AM~16519993
> *AMEN, JESUS IS ALIVE
> *


Than call that vato, tell him I said he's an idiot for pretending he's the son of a god.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 5 2010, 07:58 AM~16520215
> *Morning Brother :biggrin:
> *


Good morning brothers i just got my tax return today,i got injured back in April 09 on one of my back disk i only worked 4 months last year and i've been on disability ever sense i thought this year i was only gonna get like 3or4 hundred back but the Lord bless me with alot more than what i expected i got more than 5gs back :biggrin: Thank you lord Jesus


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 5 2010, 08:30 AM~16520414
> *NOTHING CAN BE AGAINST US.
> *


The church is against you. You just believe them when they say otherwise.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 5 2010, 08:34 AM~16520444
> *Good morning brothers i just got my tax return today,i got injured back in April 09 on one of my back disk i only worked 4 months last year and i've been on disability ever sense i thought this year i was only gonna get like 3or4 hundred back but the Lord bless me with alot more than what i expected i got more than 5gs back :biggrin:  Thank you lord Jesus
> *


Jesus works for the IRS?


----------



## 65ragrider

hi sister and brothers what a wonderful day :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Romans 8:28
28 And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 5 2010, 08:41 AM~16520499
> *hi sister and brothers what a wonderful day :biggrin:
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER :yessad: IT IS ANOTHER WONDERFUL DAY FOR US TO GIVE GOD THE GLORY AND THE HONOR, & MAGNIFY HIS NAME.


----------



## Duez

Duez 2:05
"When you know the universe actually works, there's no need for gods."


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 5 2010, 08:34 AM~16520444
> *Good morning brothers i just got my tax return today,i got injured back in April 09 on one of my back disk i only worked 4 months last year and i've been on disability ever sense i thought this year i was only gonna get like 3or4 hundred back but the Lord bless me with alot more than what i expected i got more than 5gs back :biggrin:  Thank you lord Jesus
> *


LOOK AT GOD :thumbsup: 

PUT HIM FIRST & HE WILL DO THE REST.

SAME HERE BROTHER WORKED ONLY IN JANUARY LAST YEAR & OFF THE REST OF THE YEAR AND GOD BLESS ME WITH 2gs BACK. THANK YOU LORD FOR BEING MY WAY MAKER.


----------



## Duez

The end of the nucleosynthesis process. Time to spread heavy elements throughout the galaxy. 










Explanation: A bright new nova is being studied by astronomers. The officially dubbed Nova Scorpii 2007 has become so bright in recent days that it is now visible to the unaided eye. Adventurous early morning sky enthusiasts should look in dark skies toward the constellation of the Scorpion, just below Jupiter and Antares. The above image may help as a sky chart. A nova this bright occurs only every few years. Novas are caused by thermonuclear explosions casting off the outer layers of a white dwarf star. Pictured above on Friday, the nova was being studied through a small telescope as it appeared over the Varzaneh Desert in Isfahan, Iran. The nova will likely fade but remain visible with binoculars for at least a few more days.


----------



## 65ragrider

# And anyone who does not carry his cross and follow me cannot be my disciple.


----------



## 65ragrider

POST YOUR FAVORITE VERSE OF THE DAY BROTHERS.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 5 2010, 09:03 AM~16520667
> *LOOK AT GOD  :thumbsup:
> 
> PUT HIM FIRST & HE WILL DO THE REST.
> 
> SAME HERE BROTHER WORKED ONLY IN JANUARY LAST YEAR & OFF THE REST OF THE YEAR AND GOD BLESS ME WITH 2gs BACK. THANK  YOU LORD FOR BEING MY WAY MAKER.
> *


Did you just thank him for only allowing you to work for 1 month? Sucks that you put him first, and he abandons you when you need him. Maybe his nonexistence has something to do with it?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 10:00 AM~16520648
> *Duez 2:05
> "When you know the universe actually works, there's no need for gods."
> *


I wish I can see you after death. but since we will be walking the streets of gold that you don't beleive exsist. I guess that will never happen. I hope your belives will keep you cool .


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 5 2010, 10:07 AM~16520701
> *POST YOUR FAVORITE VERSE OF THE DAY BROTHERS.
> *


This one has been on my heart and mind for the last week and I've read it everydy this week.

1 Peter 5:9 (Amplified Bible)

Withstand him; be firm in faith [against his onset--rooted, established, strong, immovable, and determined], knowing that the same (identical) sufferings are appointed to your brotherhood (the whole body of Christians) throughout the world.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 10:04 AM~16520681
> *The end of the nucleosynthesis process. Time to spread heavy elements throughout the galaxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explanation: A bright new nova is being studied by astronomers. The officially dubbed Nova Scorpii 2007 has become so bright in recent days that it is now visible to the unaided eye. Adventurous early morning sky enthusiasts should look in dark skies toward the constellation of the Scorpion, just below Jupiter and Antares. The above image may help as a sky chart. A nova this bright occurs only every few years. Novas are caused by thermonuclear explosions casting off the outer layers of a white dwarf star. Pictured above on Friday, the nova was being studied through a small telescope as it appeared over the Varzaneh Desert in Isfahan, Iran. The nova will likely fade but remain visible with binoculars for at least a few more days.
> *


No one is dening it. your weird what does that have to do with God. you are so confusing. of course the stars and galexies exsists. whats your point?


----------



## NIMSTER64

thats it no matter how dumb duez coments are i am not repling to them. i will just pray for him.


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 5 2010, 10:18 AM~16520802
> *thats it no matter how dumb duez coments are i am not repling to them. i will just pray for him.
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 5 2010, 09:05 AM~16520686
> *# And anyone who does not carry his cross and follow me cannot be my disciple.
> *


AMEN BROTHER THAT'S WHAT THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S. :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 5 2010, 09:16 AM~16520786-->
> 
> 
> 
> No one is dening it. your weird what does that have to do with God. you are so confusing. of course the stars and galexies exsists. whats your point?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bible gives credit to god for creating the earth. That picture shows it happening without god.
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Feb 5 2010, 09:18 AM~16520802
> *thats it no matter how dumb duez coments are i am not repling to them. i will just pray for him.
> *


Dont waste your time.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 10:33 AM~16520965
> *Bible gives credit to god for creating the earth. That picture shows it happening without god.
> Dont waste your time.
> *


LOL I am not wasting my time. like you are wasting your time in this topic. we are true beleivers born again. nothing you say can change that. God Bless you


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 09:07 AM~16520706
> *Did you just thank him for only allowing you to work for 1 month? Sucks that you put him first, and he abandons you when you need him. Maybe his nonexistence has something to do with it?
> *


\
YES, I DID THANK HIM FOR WORKING IN JANUARY,AND I'M GOING TO KEEP THANKING HIM EVERY DAY FOR EVERYTHING THAT GOES ON IN MY LIFE WHETHER GOOD OR BAD, BECAUSE IT'S A REASON FOR EVERYTHING THAT HAPPENS, AND GUESS WHAT THE REASON FOR MY WORK ENDING IN JANUARY, IS BECAUSE GOD HAD SOMETHING BETTER FOR ME, AND I WAS BLESS WITH HAVING TO OPEN UP MY HYDRAULIC/MECHANICAL SHOP IN PERRIS CA. (PUTTING GOD FIRST) GET YOU REWARDS LIKE THIS.WHAT WAS MADE FOR A DOWN FALL CAN TURN AROUND AND BE A BLESSING.MY GOD'S EXISTENCE HAD A WHOLE LOT TO DO WITH ME HAVING MY OWN HYDRAULIC/MECHANICAL SHOP IN PERRIS CA.(FATHER GOD I JUST THANK YOU FOR BEING MY WAY MAKER).

GOD ALWAYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 5 2010, 09:07 AM~16520701
> *POST YOUR FAVORITE VERSE OF THE DAY BROTHERS.
> *



PETER CHP.5 VERSE 7

CASTING ALL YOUR CARE UPON HIM, FOR HE CARES FOR YOU.


----------



## Duez

Here's your god.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 11:33 AM~16520965
> *Bible gives credit to god for creating the earth. That picture shows it happening without god.
> *


It's showing the Earth being created? 

No, what it shows is that nucleosynthesis happens. Wow, yeah, that really proves nothing more than the process happens. It still doesn't explain why there is life on Earth and not on any other planet. It's nice that you're willing to provide us with all of this information, but in doing so we are providing you with information we feel you are lacking.

And as far as not elevating from our belief in fairy tales... I'm sure you could find that the majority of us had lost our faith somewhere along the way and regained it when we put our faith back in the Lord and he helped us through a difficult time in our lives. If you want to call that coincidence or dumb luck then you are more than welcome to, but those of us that believe - those of us with faith - know who is responsible and we thank Him everyday for His blessings.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Amen


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 5 2010, 10:40 AM~16521492
> *It's showing the Earth being created?
> 
> No, what it shows is that nucleosynthesis happens. Wow, yeah, that really proves nothing more than the process happens. It still doesn't explain why there is life on Earth and not on any other planet. It's nice that you're willing to provide us with all of this information, but in doing so we are providing you with information we feel you are lacking.
> 
> And as far as not elevating from our belief in fairy tales... I'm sure you could find that the majority of us had lost our faith somewhere along the way and regained it when we put our faith back in the Lord and he helped us through a difficult time in our lives. If you want to call that coincidence or dumb luck then you are more than welcome to, but those of us that believe - those of us with faith - know who is responsible and we thank Him everyday for His blessings.
> *





> *A team of scientists at the NASA Astrochemistry Laboratory today announced that they had created amino acids in conditions mimicking deep space. Amino acids are the basic components of proteins, from which all life is made. According to researcher Max Bernstein, "We found that amino acids can be made in the dense interstellar clouds where planetary systems and stars are made. Our experiments suggest that amino acids should be everywhere, wherever there are stars and planets." *


 Life is not a miracle, it's a natural process, so is the planet and the sky and everything else the lying bible takes credit for. It's so easy to see, that I would think it embarrassing to be religious beyond childhood.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 5 2010, 09:07 AM~16520701
> *POST YOUR FAVORITE VERSE OF THE DAY BROTHERS.
> *


Peter 2:18
"Slaves, submit yourselves to your masters with all respect, not only to those who are good and considerate, but also to those who are harsh."


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 5 2010, 09:07 AM~16520701
> *POST YOUR FAVORITE VERSE OF THE DAY BROTHERS.
> *


Deuteronomy 20:10-14
10 When you march up to attack a city, make its people an offer of peace. 11 If they accept and open their gates, all the people in it shall be subject to forced labor and shall work for you. 12 If they refuse to make peace and they engage you in battle, lay siege to that city. 13 When the LORD your God delivers it into your hand, put to the sword all the men in it. 14 As for the women, the children, the livestock and everything else in the city, you may take these as plunder for yourselves. And you may use the plunder the LORD your God gives you from your enemies.


----------



## jvasquez

Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??



> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 11:49 AM~16521569
> *
> *



Thanks for checking in... :thumbsup:

GOD Bless You. May you be like Paul on the Road to Damascus. (Look that up online.)


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 5 2010, 09:07 AM~16520701
> *POST YOUR FAVORITE VERSE OF THE DAY BROTHERS.
> *


Deuteronomy 22
23 If a man happens to meet in a town a virgin pledged to be married and he sleeps with her, 24 you shall take both of them to the gate of that town and stone them to death—the girl because she was in a town and did not scream for help, and the man because he violated another man's wife. You must purge the evil from among you.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 5 2010, 09:07 AM~16520701
> *POST YOUR FAVORITE VERSE OF THE DAY BROTHERS.
> *


Zechariah 14

1Behold, the day of the LORD cometh, and thy spoil shall be divided in the midst of thee.

2For I will gather all nations against Jerusalem to battle; and the city shall be taken, and the houses rifled, and the women ravished; and half of the city shall go forth into captivity, and the residue of the people shall not be cut off from the city.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 5 2010, 10:56 AM~16521614
> *Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??
> Thanks for checking in... :thumbsup:
> 
> GOD Bless You. May you be like Paul on the Road to Damascus. (Look that up online.)
> *


So I can kill people, rape women, take everything from other towns, and have slaves in the name of the Lord? :0


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 12:00 PM~16521661
> *So I can kill people, rape women, take everything from other towns, and have slaves in the name of the Lord? :0
> *


Is that what you see?

More proof that The Word is true... :yes:

1 Corinthians 2:14
The man without the Spirit does not accept the things that come from the Spirit of God, for they are foolishness to him, and he cannot understand them, because they are spiritually discerned.

We can just agree to disagree. GOD Bless You.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 12:45 PM~16521535
> *A team of scientists at the NASA Astrochemistry Laboratory today announced that they had created amino acids in conditions mimicking deep space. Amino acids are the basic components of proteins, from which all life is made. According to researcher Max Bernstein, "We found that amino acids can be made in the dense interstellar clouds where planetary systems and stars are made. Our experiments suggest that amino acids should be everywhere, wherever there are stars and planets."
> 
> Life is not a miracle, it's a natural process, so is the planet and the sky and everything else the lying bible takes credit for. It's so easy to see, that I would think it embarrassing to be religious beyond childhood.
> *


You see, the problem with that, is that it is nothing more than an assumption. how long did those amino acids last in those simulated conditions? Why were none of these scientists willing to enter these simulated conditions and see if they could sustain life? 

I can make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich in the dark, go me.


----------



## jvasquez

TTT


----------



## jvasquez

SCRIPTURE OF THE DAY:

11Then I saw a great white throne and him who was seated on it. Earth and sky fled from his presence, and there was no place for them. 12And I saw the dead, great and small, standing before the throne, and books were opened. Another book was opened, which is the book of life. The dead were judged according to what they had done as recorded in the books. 13The sea gave up the dead that were in it, and death and Hades gave up the dead that were in them, and each person was judged according to what he had done. 14Then death and Hades were thrown into the lake of fire. The lake of fire is the second death. 15If anyone's name was not found written in the book of life, he was thrown into the lake of fire.

Revelation 20:11-15

Better get right, or get left.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 5 2010, 11:03 AM~16521680
> *Is that what you see?
> 
> More proof that The Word is true... :yes:
> 
> 1 Corinthians 2:14
> The man without the Spirit does not accept the things that come from the Spirit of God, for they are foolishness to him, and he cannot understand them, because they are spiritually discerned.
> 
> We can just agree to disagree. GOD Bless You.
> *


Those passages are from the book that you base your life on. I hope to Newton, you dont rape, pillage, kill and have slaves. But that is your culture. I hope you change soon for the better.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 5 2010, 11:10 AM~16521750
> *SCRIPTURE OF THE DAY:
> 
> 11Then I saw a great white throne and him who was seated on it. Earth and sky fled from his presence, and there was no place for them. 12And I saw the dead, great and small, standing before the throne, and books were opened. Another book was opened, which is the book of life. The dead were judged according to what they had done as recorded in the books. 13The sea gave up the dead that were in it, and death and Hades gave up the dead that were in them, and each person was judged according to what he had done. 14Then death and Hades were thrown into the lake of fire. The lake of fire is the second death. 15If anyone's name was not found written in the book of life, he was thrown into the lake of fire.
> 
> Revelation 20:11-15
> 
> Better get right, or get left.
> *


Do what the bible says god wants you to, or god will burn you to death again.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 12:11 PM~16521763
> *Those passages are from the book that you base your life on. I hope to Newton, you dont rape, pillage, kill and have slaves. But that is your culture. I hope you change soon for the better.
> *


Like I said, I agree to disagree...you have your beliefs...I have mine. Critisize them as you wish. But if you have never tasted and seen the Lord is Good, you won't understand. I pray one day you will.

Life is so much easier and better now.


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 5 2010, 11:16 AM~16521807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No, but I'll be watching my back for anybody that does. Wouldn't want to get robbed, raped or killed.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 12:23 PM~16521879
> *
> *


Praise GOD Bro.


----------



## jvasquez

John 3:16-18

16 "For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.

17 For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but to save the world through him.

18 Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because he has not believed in the name of God's one and only Son.


----------



## NIMSTER64

God be with us all and keep the enemy far.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 11:23 AM~16521879
> *No, but I'll be watching my back for anybody that does. Wouldn't want to get robbed, raped or killed.
> *


learn how to reed the bible first and then post,reed the hole chapter so you can understand better don't be so ignorant there is a reason for everything back then was different than now different rules culture is was you or them.God was taking care of his people that's all nice ha.


----------



## Duez

Top Ten Signs You're a Fundamentalist Christian

10 - You vigorously deny the existence of thousands of gods claimed by other religions, but feel outraged when someone denies the existence of yours.

9 - You feel insulted and "dehumanized" when scientists say that people evolved from other life forms, but you have no problem with the Biblical claim that we were created from dirt.

8 - You laugh at polytheists, but you have no problem believing in a Triune God.

7 - Your face turns purple when you hear of the "atrocities" attributed to Allah, but you don't even flinch when hearing about how God/Jehovah slaughtered all the babies of Egypt in "Exodus" and ordered the elimination of entire ethnic groups in "Joshua" including women, children, and trees!

6 - You laugh at Hindu beliefs that deify humans, and Greek claims about gods sleeping with women, but you have no problem believing that the Holy Spirit impregnated Mary, who then gave birth to a man-god who got killed, came back to life and then ascended into the sky.

5 - You are willing to spend your life looking for little loopholes in the scientifically established age of Earth (few billion years), but you find nothing wrong with believing dates recorded by Bronze Age tribesmen sitting in their tents and guessing that Earth is a few generations old.

4 - You believe that the entire population of this planet with the exception of those who share your beliefs -- though excluding those in all rival sects - will spend Eternity in an infinite Hell of Suffering. And yet consider your religion the most "tolerant" and "loving."


3 - While modern science, history, geology, biology, and physics have failed to convince you otherwise, some idiot rolling around on the floor speaking in "tongues" may be all the evidence you need to "prove" Christianity.

2 - You define 0.01% as a "high success rate" when it comes to answered prayers. You consider that to be evidence that prayer works. And you think that the remaining 99.99% FAILURE was simply the will of God.

1 - You actually know a lot less than many atheists and agnostics do about the Bible, Christianity, and church history - but still call yourself a Christian.


----------



## NIMSTER64

King of kings and Lord of lords Glory hallelujah


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 5 2010, 11:30 AM~16521964
> *God be with us all and keep the enemy far.
> *


I'M WITH YOU ON THIS BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 5 2010, 11:31 AM~16521971
> *learn how to reed the bible first and then post,reed the hole chapter so you can understand better don't be so ignorant there is a reason for everything back then was different than now different rules culture is was you or them.God was taking care of his people that's all nice ha.
> *


No excuse for that kind of behavior. The holocaust wasn't "just the way it was back then."


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 5 2010, 12:33 PM~16521989
> *King of kings and Lord of lords Glory hallelujah
> *


AMEN!


----------



## 65ragrider

Psalm 33:4-6 (New International Version)

4 For the word of the LORD is right and true;
he is faithful in all he does.

5 The LORD loves righteousness and justice;
the earth is full of his unfailing love.

6 By the word of the LORD were the heavens made,
their starry host by the breath of his mouth.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 5 2010, 11:35 AM~16522010
> *Psalm 33:4-6 (New International Version)
> 
> 4 For the word of the LORD is right and true;
> he is faithful in all he does.
> 
> 5 The LORD loves righteousness and justice;
> the earth is full of his unfailing love.
> 
> 6 By the word of the LORD were the heavens made,
> their starry host by the breath of his mouth.
> *


Right after he tells you that, he kills the baby's in egypt and rapes the virgins.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 12:31 PM~16521976
> *Top Ten Signs You're a Fundamentalist Christian
> *


Thanks google...here's one you might like:

Top Ten Signs You're a Non-Believer:

10. You vigorously deny the existence of God, yet you frequently blame Him for all the "evils" in the world, all the natural disasters, and everything else under the sun that is wrong in modern society.

9. You feel insulted and "dehumanized" when creationists say that people were created in the image and likeness of God, but you have no problem with the evolutionist claim that we all evolved from slime by a cosmic accident.

8. You criticize fundamental Christians who believe the Bible, and say that it can't possibly be true because it's just a book written by mere men, yet you never question any of Darwin's writings or Richard Dawkins' books.

7. You can't seem to understand the primary differences between fundamental Muslims and fundamental Christians (hint: strap-on TNT. Plus - Muhammad says, “kill innocent people and yourself if you love me.” Jesus Christ said, “I’ll die for you because I love you”).

6. You say the Bible is full of fairytales and fables, yet you believe all life forms including plants, trees, insects, birds, fish, reptiles and mammals evolved from one species into another - As if evolution isn’t the biggest fairytale of them all.

5. You laugh at the Supernatural, even though scientists have calculated the odds of life forming by natural processes to be estimated less than 1 chance in 10 to the 40,ooo power – But you find nothing wrong with believing that billions of years full of random mutations would result in the impossible.

4. You accuse fundamental Christians of being intolerant, judgmental and hateful, while you foam at the mouth calling them freaking lunatics, ignorant, weak-minded, stupid fundies, and hateful bigots.

3. You ignore scientific concepts like cause and effect, and you don't realize that a closed system can be defined however the observer wants, so you throw out technological phrases to try to ignore the implications of thermodynamics by saying the laws of physics are not set in stone.

2. While all evidence, logic and reasoning point to a Creator and absolute truth, you prefer to hide behind relativism and a theory of evolution which does not, in fact, describe the creation of the universe at all, or why concepts of good and evil or morality exist.

1. *A non-believer fails to adequately explain the existence of eternal, unchanging truths, for it rejects the existence of an eternal unchanging mind. Non-believers cannot offer man any eternal significance whatsoever. Temporary meaning in life is insufficient, for our accomplishments die with the death of the universe -- there is no ultimate purpose in a universe void of God.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 5 2010, 11:31 AM~16521971
> *learn how to reed the bible first and then post,reed the hole chapter so you can understand better don't be so ignorant there is a reason for everything back then was different than now different rules culture is was you or them.God was taking care of his people that's all nice ha.
> *


 :thumbsup: IN DUE TIME BROTHER.

GENESIS CHP. 6 VERSE 3

(AND THE LORD SAID, "MY SPIRIT SHALL NOT STRIVE WITH MAN FOREVER, FOR HE IS INDEED FLESH)

DUEZ WILL BOW DOWN TO THE ONE AND ONLY OUR (GOD).


----------



## jvasquez

PRAISE THE LORD!!


TTT!!!


----------



## jvasquez

Man this got me so hyped up, I'm about to go wash my ride and hit the block and tell some one about the LORD.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 5 2010, 11:46 AM~16522145
> *Man this got me so hyped up, I'm about to go wash my ride and hit the block and tell some one about the LORD.
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 5 2010, 11:46 AM~16522145
> *Man this got me so hyped up, I'm about to go wash my ride and hit the block and tell some one about the LORD.
> *


Dont kill nobody.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 01:00 PM~16522276


:thumbsup: GOD BLESS YOU BRO!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PROVERBS CHP.26 VERSE 10-11

THE GREAT GOD WHO FORMED EVERYTHING GIVES THE FOOL HIS HIRE AND THE TRANSGRESSOR HIS WAGES.
AS A DOG RETURNS TO HIS OWN VOMIT,SO A FOOL REPEATS HIS FOLLY.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> STAY BLESSED BROTHER DUEZ :yessad:


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY, MAY THE LORD BE WITH YOU TODAY, STAY SAFE AND BE CAREFUL OUT THEIR.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 5 2010, 12:22 PM~16522447
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY, MAY THE LORD BE WITH YOU TODAY, STAY SAFE AND BE CAREFUL OUT THEIR.
> *


YES SIR

YOU DO THE SAME BROTHER

STAY BLESS IN JESUS NAME


----------



## REPENTANCE

Its funny how you intentionally only pay attention to what You view as negative in the Bible Duez. You cant nearly begin to 'prove" anything to us being this way. Thats what ignorance is = lack of knowledge, not the action of ignoring.
Being you still believe that, shows all you do is assume.

None of those people are smarter than me, attempting to teach me what I already Had believed. Your showing how slow your train of thought really is. There's not one person in this room that didn't originally at least half-way believe the garbage any of you fool's attempt to "teach" us today.
Everything your trying to tell us was undone by learning the truth as we got older and learned to listen and not be close minded such as you are still choosing to be.

As for myself understanding this for the over a year now you've been faithfully showing up in the Christian room.... is why i don't even hardly get upset with the foolish comments you make included with the so shown "evidence" you try and furnish.

A 3rd way of putting it to you.... we've all already been where you are, and have learned and been shown better than that. AKA "Been there, done/thought that!"
Its why we dont fall to it... at _ALL_.

Its like a child that knows nothing trying to tell its parents they are smarter than them having no experience at all. Its more sad than irritating for a loving parent. I pitty you, being that all we try for you is for the Glory of God for it is His love He wont stop showing you, using us a vessel's.

But... as well as i child, Its already understood that you come in here really because this is the only room that shows you attention. But for whatever reason you want to come in, really doesn't matter. You still learn and have an opportunity to learn so you may repent and be saved.

God bless youngster :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

God bless everyone I am out for a few


----------



## REPENTANCE

Now to my family;

YOU GUYS ARE PUTTING IT DOWN FROM THE SUN UP TODAY IN HERE! :cheesy: Maaan, i just got up! haha
I Thank the Lord 1st for being allowed to wake up today, as well as my family & you guys(my fam too!  ) and secondly, for all of the activity in here for just the morning alone! :wow: :cheesy: 
My fav verse is: Deuteronomy 31: 6-8

6Be strong and of a good courage, fear not, nor be afraid of them: for the LORD thy God, he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee, nor forsake thee.

7And Moses called unto Joshua, and said unto him in the sight of all Israel, Be strong and of a good courage: for thou must go with this people unto the land which the LORD hath sworn unto their fathers to give them; and thou shalt cause them to inherit it.

8And the LORD, he it is that doth go before thee; he will be with thee, he will not fail thee, neither forsake thee: fear not, neither be dismayed.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 5 2010, 12:10 PM~16522377
> *PROVERBS CHP.26 VERSE 10-11
> 
> THE GREAT GOD WHO FORMED EVERYTHING GIVES THE FOOL HIS HIRE AND THE TRANSGRESSOR HIS WAGES.
> AS A DOG RETURNS TO HIS OWN VOMIT,SO A FOOL REPEATS HIS FOLLY.
> *


Thats what i just came out of sis  But came _OUT_ of :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 5 2010, 11:10 AM~16521750
> *SCRIPTURE OF THE DAY:
> 
> 11Then I saw a great white throne and him who was seated on it. Earth and sky fled from his presence, and there was no place for them. 12And I saw the dead, great and small, standing before the throne, and books were opened. Another book was opened, which is the book of life. The dead were judged according to what they had done as recorded in the books. 13The sea gave up the dead that were in it, and death and Hades gave up the dead that were in them, and each person was judged according to what he had done. 14Then death and Hades were thrown into the lake of fire. The lake of fire is the second death. 15If anyone's name was not found written in the book of life, he was thrown into the lake of fire.
> 
> Revelation 20:11-15
> 
> Better get right, or get left.
> *


AMEN brother! Nothing is before or beyond the Word! This life Only has a beginning and an end, but Gods word always was and always will be, infinite! AMEN AGAIN! :worship: :h5:


----------



## FORGIVEN

A fool shows his annoyance at once, but a prudent man overlooks an insult. - Proverbs 12:16 -
 GOD BLESS YOU ALL BROTHERS AND SISTERS.........


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 5 2010, 02:15 PM~16523501
> *A fool shows his annoyance at once, but a prudent man overlooks an insult. - Proverbs 12:16 -
> GOD BLESS YOU ALL BROTHERS AND SISTERS.........
> *


Amen GOD bless everyone :angel:

EZEL. 33:11-12 
TELL THEM..AS I LIVE THE LORD GOD HAS NO PLEASURE IN THE DEATH OF THE WICKED; I DESIRE THAT THE WICKED TURN FROM HIS EVIL WAYS AND LIVE.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 5 2010, 12:49 PM~16522685
> *Its funny how you intentionally only pay attention to what You view as negative in the Bible Duez. You cant nearly begin to 'prove" anything to us being this way. Thats what ignorance is = lack of knowledge, not the action of ignoring.
> Being you still believe that, shows all you do is assume.
> *


Are you saying that your not against murder, rape, and slavery?


----------



## FORGIVEN

Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding;Poverbs 3:5 
He who trusts in his own heart is a fool, 
But whoever walks wisely will be delivered. Proverbs 28:26

PLEASE WATCH THIS VIDEO BROTHERS AND SISTERS AND LORD DUEZ TOO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg-_O9DDdnk&feature=email
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSgW9Qy07R4&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F83XhHZPHnc&feature=email


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

JESUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 5 2010, 01:46 PM~16522145
> *Man this got me so hyped up, I'm about to go wash my ride and hit the block and tell some one about the LORD.
> *


Better hurry bro, we only got at least three days of good weather.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 5 2010, 07:53 PM~16526004
> *Better hurry bro, we only got at least three days of good weather.
> *


Just got back in from rolling with my son. Went to the tire shop in Oak Cliff, had an ice cream and talked to a couple guys about the Word. Planting seed.

GOD is Good!!!

Looking forward to round 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Kingdom Car Club

Kingdom Car Club of San Diego IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Kingdom Car Club_@Feb 5 2010, 08:25 PM~16526321
> *Kingdom Car Club of San Diego IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Kingdom Car Club_@Feb 5 2010, 07:25 PM~16526321
> *Kingdom Car Club of San Diego IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :wave: :angel: :angel:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 08:31 AM~16520420
> *Doctors say what they say to avoid lawsuits. You will never know what a doctor is really thinking.
> There was a poll a few months back. Almost as much atheists on layitlow as pretenders.
> Agreed, but you cant deny science because it contradicts the bible. I show you these contradiction because believing the bible over thousands of scientists is the dumbest thing I've ever heard?
> I intentionally use scientific fact against the bible to make people realize the bible is fictional. I've been in my place.
> Dont try to insult people that are smarter than you, just learn from them, most are willing to help you understand how wrong you are.
> *


they say what they say, yet you listen and believe in them right, or else you wouldnt be taking the medication you say you take :0 
the difference also between the other atheists on lil and you is you cant silence yourself where you worthless information is not asked or needed. again, trying to force your meaningless beliefs on us. And to top it off, you use scientific theories against the bible to again disprove God yourself, when noones asking! Move on to the next topic, If you believe there is just as many atheists on lil, then start your atheists topic.....let see how far that gets mr science guy, or do you know that noone else gives a damn and youll be the only poster in that topic???? :0


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 12:00 PM~16522276
> *Dont kill nobody.
> *


whats funny to me is that you cant shut up, and now your trying to criticize and mock everyone in here. Your a net bully, mr big man feels better putting christians down since he has nothing better to do :0 
Duez new years resolution.....put down christians to make self feel better :biggrin: aim big duez!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 5 2010, 04:25 PM~16524614
> *Are you saying that your not against murder, rape, and slavery?
> *


yep, im against them.
Please furnish rape tho from the bible.

It was not murder, it was prevention. Which would have worked if those he told had followed all the way through on what they were told. But because they did not and left some still alive, we have terrorism to this day and people that you as well dont know or feel you have not done anything wrong to, want to kill you and your family anyway.

Slavery was bondage from not being able to pay back debts.. so it wasn't real slavery God instructed anyone to perform. No different than whats done today for us to protect our own country, we strike first. 9/11 Was our first major failure.

Rape.. dunno where u got that from. If anything, I'd of thought you'd be saying God was racist since He instructed His chosen to NOT mix with any other "races" (gentiles).
Again since that was also failed.. well, dont mean to make anyone mad(im very highly mixed myself) but a high contribution to the down fall of society world wide. Which was what hitler and the KKK boasted, actually following it after the Bible.(taking it the wrong way)

just as you do. Problem is, theres still a plan as there always was that you dont want to accept. You attempt to convince yourself more than us miracles dont exsist and Christ isnt comming back.. hehe yooooou'll see, rather you believe the Word or not.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Kingdom Car Club_@Feb 5 2010, 07:25 PM~16526321
> *Kingdom Car Club of San Diego IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *


Welcome brother, and beware we have an Eskeleto amongst us that believes in siance and is gonna attack the first word you say about God.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 5 2010, 11:49 PM~16528980
> *Welcome brother, and beware we have an Eskeleto amongst us that believes in siance and is gonna attack the first word you say about God.
> *


Ya, and he doesn't do a good(bad) job at it at all. just annoying. just lost.


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by Kingdom Car Club_@Feb 5 2010, 09:25 PM~16526321
> *Kingdom Car Club of San Diego IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *


What up SD? God Bless you all here on LIL. Punch from INTIMIDATIONS CC checkin in. I am the only Christian member in the Club, and my fellow Club Members know who to call when they need a prayer. That feels good that they call me. Not that I am anything great, just that they see God in me. AMEN, For that I am truly greatful.


----------



## Duez

Morning everybody. Been reading Stephen Hawkings "A Breif History of Time". Highly recommend it. It even gives credit to god for creating the universe. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY MAY GOD BLESS YOU IN THIS BEAUTIFUL DAY HE GAVE US TODAY, THANK YOU FOR GIVING ME LIFE AND THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING YOU HAVE PLAN FOR US TODAY IN JESUS NAME AMEN


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 6 2010, 11:01 AM~16531445
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY MAY GOD BLESS YOU IN THIS BEAUTIFUL DAY HE GAVE US TODAY, THANK YOU FOR GIVING ME LIFE AND THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING YOU HAVE PLAN FOR US TODAY IN JESUS NAME AMEN
> *


PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 6 2010, 09:29 AM~16530861
> *Morning everybody. Been reading Stephen Hawkings "A Breif History of Time".  Highly recommend it. It even gives credit to god for creating the universe. :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD MORNING TO U TO DUEZ.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 6 2010, 11:14 AM~16531522
> *GOOD MORNING TO U TO DUEZ.
> *


x2


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 6 2010, 06:20 AM~16530230
> *What up SD? God Bless you all here on LIL. Punch from INTIMIDATIONS CC checkin in. I am the only Christian member in the Club, and my fellow Club Members know who to call when they need a prayer. That feels good that they call me. Not that I am anything great, just that they see God in me. AMEN, For that I am truly greatful.
> *


Amen brotha! God is gr8! :biggrin: Isn't it honorary to be a vessel for him! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

CHRISTOLOGY CC checking in this morning. Just got the Big Wheel Infiniti all washed and ready. Chosen 86 is all done too...about to bump some CHRISTian music and post up as GOD leads me and pray for these guys out here on the streets. 

Thanks for the prayers and encouragment. Seeing so many other believers in this thread that are passionate about JESUS and sharing with others makes me want to hit the block harder than ever this year!!!

Pray for me as I pray for you.

GOD Bless You Brothers and Sisters!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 6 2010, 12:50 PM~16532156
> *CHRISTOLOGY CC checking in this morning. Just got the Big Wheel Infiniti all washed and ready. Chosen 86 is all done too...about to bump some CHRISTian music and post up as GOD leads me and pray for these guys out here on the streets.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers and encouragment. Seeing so many other believers in this thread that are passionate about JESUS and sharing with others makes me want to hit the block harder than ever this year!!!
> 
> Pray for me as I pray for you.
> 
> GOD Bless You Brothers and Sisters!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


GOD BLESS YOU & THE FAMILY TO BROTHER JVASQUEZ.

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 6 2010, 06:20 AM~16530230
> *What up SD? God Bless you all here on LIL. Punch from INTIMIDATIONS CC checkin in. I am the only Christian member in the Club, and my fellow Club Members know who to call when they need a prayer. That feels good that they call me. Not that I am anything great, just that they see God in me. AMEN, For that I am truly greatful.
> *


AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Kingdom Car Club_@Feb 5 2010, 07:25 PM~16526321
> *Kingdom Car Club of San Diego IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *


WELCOME KINGDOM C.C. CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 6 2010, 12:50 PM~16532156
> *CHRISTOLOGY CC checking in this morning. Just got the Big Wheel Infiniti all washed and ready. Chosen 86 is all done too...about to bump some CHRISTian music and post up as GOD leads me and pray for these guys out here on the streets.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers and encouragment. Seeing so many other believers in this thread that are passionate about JESUS and sharing with others makes me want to hit the block harder than ever this year!!!
> 
> Pray for me as I pray for you.
> 
> GOD Bless You Brothers and Sisters!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


thass wussup j! do dat do dat do dat! :biggrin: Thats whats this life's all about!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 5 2010, 11:49 PM~16528980
> *Welcome brother, and beware we have an Eskeleto amongst us that believes in siance and is gonna attack the first word you say about God.
> *


NO WORRIES BROTHER WE ARE COVERED IN THE NAME OF JESUS. :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

I can say im really happy to see a woman checking in every day as well!(cert) Nothings better than getting on LIL everyday now and seeing this room grow further. Its just joyous. :angel: :yes:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

*John 13:34 

I am giving YOU a new commandment, that YOU love one another; just as I have loved YOU, that YOU also love one another.*


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 6 2010, 02:07 PM~16532262
> *I can say im really happy to see a woman checking in every day as well!(cert) Nothings better than getting on LIL everyday now and seeing this room grow further.  Its just joyous.  :angel:  :yes:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 6 2010, 12:50 PM~16532156
> *CHRISTOLOGY CC checking in this morning. Just got the Big Wheel Infiniti all washed and ready. Chosen 86 is all done too...about to bump some CHRISTian music and post up as GOD leads me and pray for these guys out here on the streets.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers and encouragment. Seeing so many other believers in this thread that are passionate about JESUS and sharing with others makes me want to hit the block harder than ever this year!!!
> 
> Pray for me as I pray for you.
> 
> GOD Bless You Brothers and Sisters!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


WELL BROTHER'S I CAN'T HIT THE BLOCK JUST YET, BUT I CAN GO BUY SOME MORE PARTS FOR MY 1959 CHEVY RAG THAT IS IN THE PROCESS OF BEING BUILT. :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 6 2010, 01:07 PM~16532262
> *I can say im really happy to see a woman checking in every day as well!(cert) Nothings better than getting on LIL everyday now and seeing this room grow further.  Its just joyous.  :angel:  :yes:
> *


THANKS BROTHER REPENTANCE

JESUS IN ME LOVES THE JESUS IN YOU HALLELUJAH

I THANK OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST FOR ALLOWING ME TO BE A PART OF A TOPIC WHERE I CAN WITNESS THE WORD OF GOD, AND FELLOWSHIP WITH ALL OF MY BROTHER'S IN CHRIST JESUS AS WELL.

TTT FOR ALL OF MY BROTHER'S IN CHRIST JESUS :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

hey I was just in the Muslim lowrider topic...

I was wondering why Lord Duez is not in there telling them there is no God??????

:biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

:biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 6 2010, 05:15 PM~16533833
> *hey I was just in the Muslim lowrider topic...
> 
> I was wondering why Lord Duez is not in there telling them there is no God??????
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 6 2010, 07:15 PM~16533833
> *hey I was just in the Muslim lowrider topic...
> 
> I was wondering why Lord Duez is not in there telling them there is no God??????
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Go a few pages back on there. They straight up ignored him and that was the end of that. They went back and forth for minute but they quit entertaining his "vast wisdom" after a while.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 6 2010, 05:15 PM~16533833
> *hey I was just in the Muslim lowrider topic...
> 
> I was wondering why Lord Duez is not in there telling them there is no God??????
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I did. I was never a muslim though. It's harder to convince somebody when you dont know what they already believe.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 6 2010, 06:25 PM~16534326
> *Yeah I did. I was never a muslim though. It's harder to convince somebody when you dont know what they already believe.
> *


But what are you actually trying to accomplish by trying to make anyone believe you? Whats your point? If there's no God, then nothing matters, so how can your point matter even to yourself You don't think your wasting your _own_ time?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 6 2010, 06:07 PM~16534188
> *Go a few pages back on there. They straight up ignored him and that was the end of that. They went back and forth for minute but they quit entertaining his "vast wisdom" after a while.
> *


Where u been KD? :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 6 2010, 06:30 PM~16534370
> *But what are you actually trying to accomplish by trying to make anyone believe you? Whats your point? If there's no God, then nothing matters, so how can your point matter even to yourself  You don't think your wasting your own time?
> *


It's not really anybody's fault that the people in here are christians. The europeans brought the belief over here and it's passed from generation to generation. But it is a problem, you saw how 65Ragrider justified the killing, rape, pillaging and slavery in the bible by saying, "times were different then". Or how I was instructed to read a certain book and when I did, I found a quote justifying the Salem witch trials that killed innocent people to check if they were witches. Christianity is a dangerous thing because it clouds you mind with fantasy promises of eternal live and heavens, given to you if you do what a book written by people in the middle east 2000 years ago instructs you to do.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE+Feb 4 2010, 08:30 PM~16515986-->
> 
> 
> 
> He won't start his own topic because who would he have posting in there besides him.....only other person i can think of that doesnt believe in God and believes in science is Eskeleto  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 05:27 PM~16533927
> *Catholics. Are they the dumbest, most gullible people ever?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 6 2010, 05:29 PM~16533941
> *no christians are
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 05:30 PM~16533949
> *Catholics read the Buybull, thus they are Christians.
> 
> Besides, Catholics are the ones who condone pedophilia and think condom use is sinful. Some Christians do, but not to the same degree Catholics do.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 05:31 PM~16533958
> *catholics also molest little boys and get away with it so they gotta be kinda smart. :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 6 2010, 05:37 PM~16533997
> *they do whatever the fuck they want few hail marys  etc and they are golden again
> unlike christians  who just shake in fear all their life
> 
> oh and catholics  go buy  something else  not the bible like christians  do
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pyrit_@Feb 6 2010, 06:10 PM~16534204
> *Come to the South and see how many of these egotistical fucks are fearful. The worst ones are generally the Baptists because "they're right with GAWD".
> 
> Catholics "confess", but like Christians, it's just superfluous bullshit. They rarely change their behavior, so it's just a justification for it. Also, the Catholic clergy were the ones excommunicating the molestation victims while giving full legal support to the sick fuck priests. And few Catholics converted after that shit, so they supported it which makes them gullible.
> 
> This might happen in the Christian churches, but certainly not on the same scale as it does/did with the Catholics.
> 
> My main purpose with this is how Benedict is telling people condom use makes the spread of AIDS worse. Anyone who believes that... well they kinda deserve AIDS, but they wouldn't be so inclined if it weren't for their blind loyalty to the Pope.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7947460.stm
> *





> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Feb 6 2010, 06:16 PM~16534265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catholics. Are they the dumbest, most gullible people ever?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, yes they are. Fucken morons..............
> and i got married and my kids baptized in the catholic church :happysad:
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 6 2010, 06:39 PM~16534450
> *It's not really anybody's fault that the people in here are christians. The europeans brought the belief over here and it's passed from generation to generation. But it is a problem, you saw how 65Ragrider justified the killing, rape, pillaging and slavery in the bible by saying, "times were different then". Or how I was instructed to read a certain book and when I did, I found a quote justifying the Salem witch trials that killed innocent people to check if they were witches. Christianity is a dangerous thing because it clouds you mind with fantasy promises of eternal live and heavens, given to you if you do what a book written by people in the middle east 2000 years ago instructs you to do.
> *


Fault is of choiceful action. Blame is choice of irresponsibility. He didn't justify anything by telling u that small comment, he could have chose to explain, but didn't feel like it, and what he said was still the truth. Christianity keeps you alive today. The country's its not upheld in are run over by terrorist's with views of life you carry now. You weren't there in Salem to know what went on, and these books you read dont carry over truth of history, its assumption's written by haters of all things people do to create and hold society up. What was done years ago was over turned by Christ. Thats your choice to beileve what you want from what ever book you read. 
Its still a Christian nation no matter what monuments people like you have taken down or how many bibles you attempt to destroy. Its spirit that brought over what we Christians know, uphold, protect our country with *and* others. God doesn't live in statues or Churches. He lives in our hearts and blesses what ever we touch. Thats why every other country wants what we have and our gifts.. but since they dont try and obtain it right, they dont obtain it. So they get upset/jelous like you and keep trying to destroy what we have.

It is what it is, not what you or i want it to be.  

i say again, its STILL a Christian nation and its STILL your choice to stay(i'll thank God for you)


----------



## REPENTANCE

> Yes, yes they are. Fucken morons..............
> and i got married and my kids baptized in the catholic church :happysad:


[/quote]

Showing fools quotes dont disprove truth or common intelligence Duez. Sorry :nosad:
Sometimes i think your drunk with some of the stuff ou try and pull out to fight with dude.

Its stupid because its mad people's negative opinions only. Peope upset with their own lives needing to talk crap/gossip in order to feel good about themselves. The most childish act to perform being an adult..
A non-believer un-interested in anyform of religion being happy with the life they live, wouldnt care or want to hear someone just nagging like that. Thats why i asked you(what you never answered!) ; dont you feel your wasting your own time?


----------



## REPENTANCE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsvmMXdgaXk :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> Yes, yes they are. Fucken morons..............
> and i got married and my kids baptized in the catholic church :happysad:


[/quote]
if thats the case then why is it that when tragity hit there life in one way or another they are quick to ask every one for prayers. please pray for my family. please pray for my uncle. please pray for my mom. they didn't beleive in God so please pray for them to get into heaven?


----------



## Duez

Showing fools quotes dont disprove truth or common intelligence Duez. Sorry :nosad:
Sometimes i think your drunk with some of the stuff ou try and pull out to fight with dude.

Its stupid because its mad people's negative opinions only. Peope upset with their own lives needing to talk crap/gossip in order to feel good about themselves. The most childish act to perform being an adult..
A non-believer un-interested in anyform of religion being happy with the life they live, wouldnt care or want to hear someone just nagging like that. Thats why i asked you(what you never answered!) ; dont you feel your wasting your own time?
[/quote]read the post. All the quotes were a response to the first quote. I'm not here to fight with any of you, but if you guys are gonna preach the book of murder, rape, pillaging, and slavery, then I'm gonna come in here and try to teach you to be good people.


----------



## Duez

No I don't think I'm wasting my time either. As long as you people think your acting on behalf of a god that doesn't exist, you pose a threat to the people around you.


----------



## jvasquez

Enjoy your Sunday Brothers and Sisters. GOD Bless!!!


----------



## Duez

if thats the case then why is it that when tragity hit there life in one way or another they are quick to ask every one for prayers. please pray for my family. please pray for my uncle. please pray for my mom. they didn't beleive in God so please pray for them to get into heaven?
[/quote]
Yeah that's stupid. Drugs addicts ex-cons and alcoholics always look for help from a god too. The rapper mystikal just got released from prison for raping a woman, said god helped him. But prayer is completely ineffective. You wanna stop your family from dying of cancer in the future, donate to cancer research today.


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 6 2010, 07:29 PM~16534786
> *Fault is of choiceful action. Blame is choice of irresponsibility. He didn't justify anything by telling u that small comment, he could have chose to explain, but didn't feel like it, and what he said was still the truth. Christianity keeps you alive today. The country's its not upheld in are run over by terrorist's with views of life you carry now.    You weren't there in Salem to know what went on, and these books you read dont carry over truth of history, its assumption's written by haters of all things people do to create and hold society up.    What was done years ago was over turned by Christ. Thats your choice to beileve what you want from what ever book you read.
> Its still a Christian nation no matter what monuments people like you have taken down or how many bibles you attempt to destroy.  Its spirit that brought over what we Christians know, uphold, protect our country with and others.        God doesn't live in statues or Churches.  He lives in our hearts and blesses what ever we touch. Thats why every other country wants what we have and our gifts.. but since they dont try and obtain it right, they dont obtain it. So they get upset/jelous like you and keep trying to destroy what we have.
> 
> It is what it is, not what you or i want it to be.
> 
> i say again, its STILL a Christian nation and its STILL your choice to stay(i'll thank God for you)
> *


AMEN MY BROTHER , AMEN


----------



## Punch

God Bless ALL my Brothers on LIL


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 6 2010, 11:50 PM~16536613
> *God Bless ALL my Brothers on LIL
> *


Sup Punch? Almost time to get back to work que no hermano?

Enjoy it Homie!!!


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 6 2010, 10:35 PM~16536463
> *No I don't think I'm wasting my time either. As long as you people think your acting on behalf of a god that doesn't exist, you pose a threat to the people around you.
> *


MAN YOU SHOULD BE THANKING GOD FOR HIS MERCY & GRACE HES SHOWING YOU FOR THE WAY U THINK ,I HOPE IT DONT TAKE SOMETHING TRAGIC TO HAPPEN IN YOUR LIFE TO TURN U INTO A PRAYING MAN ,IF YOU DONT BELIEVE IN GOD I FEEL 4 YOUR SOUL PLAYER :angry:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 6 2010, 06:53 PM~16534106
> *:biggrin:
> *


Yogi, how you been Bro? You get my PM? Let me know when you get a chance Homie.

GOD Bless You!


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 7 2010, 12:55 AM~16536677
> *Sup Punch? Almost time to get back to work que no hermano?
> 
> Enjoy it Homie!!!
> *


Still got a few more days. :biggrin: 

I go back Wednesday night


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 7 2010, 12:03 AM~16536742
> *Still got a few more days.  :biggrin:
> 
> I go back Wednesday night
> *


Nice...you're a blessed man to have that gig homie. I wish I could do that tambien. Pero I'm not complaining...at least I get to work from home. :biggrin:


----------



## monte carlo rider

PleAse dont go down to this guys level im tAlking about dues plase be smart an ignore him I love u Jesus


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 6 2010, 10:35 PM~16536463
> *No I don't think I'm wasting my time either. As long as you people think your acting on behalf of a god that doesn't exist, you pose a threat to the people around you.
> *


so in theory, you are wasting your time cause regardless if we pose a threat as you say, it still does no good for you to write wat you do, because you physically do nothing to stop us.....so it is a waste of your time :biggrin: 
just think.....back then kings had christians killed for blasphemy and yet christianity grew.....you with your beliefs just make everyone want to go out and spread the word of God even more, so your just strengthening everyones faith to go reach out to those other Duez's out there :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 6 2010, 10:43 PM~16536540
> *Yeah that's stupid. Drugs addicts ex-cons and alcoholics always look for help from a god too. The rapper mystikal just got released from prison for raping a woman, said god helped him. But prayer is completely ineffective. You wanna stop your family from dying of cancer in the future, donate to cancer research today.
> *


what for, if we don't know for sure that the money donated goes to cancer research....for all i know the money is paying for a doctors school loans that they never pay back :0


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Feb 7 2010, 12:09 AM~16536785
> *PleAse dont go down to this guys level im tAlking about dues plase be smart an ignore him I love u Jesus
> *


I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

Regardless of the worthless posts you put in here Duez, I thank God you are in here, cause you keep the topic on the first page, keeping more peoples curiosities up and wanting to click in here and read the scriptures everyone has put in here. So in theory, you are indirectly helping all of us spread the word of God without those intentions so God bless you for that! By the way.....i love newtons figs, those are good snacks, but dislike his theories :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 7 2010, 12:25 AM~16536932
> *Regardless of the worthless posts you put in here Duez, I thank God you are in here, cause you keep the topic on the first page, keeping more peoples curiosities up and wanting to click in here and read the scriptures everyone has put in here. So in theory, you are indirectly helping all of us spread the word of God without those intentions so God bless you for that! By the way.....i love newtons figs, those are good snacks, but dislike his theories  :biggrin:
> *


I agree. :thumbsup:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Duez

:run: Your make believe god wants to kill us all!!!!!!!

The Lord’s Day of Judgment is Approaching

1:2 “I will destroy 1 everything from the face of the earth,” says the Lord.

1:3 “I will destroy people and animals;

I will destroy the birds in the sky

and the fish in the sea.

(The idolatrous images of these creatures will be destroyed along with evil people.) 2 

I will remove 3 humanity from the face of the earth,” says the Lord.

1:4 “I will attack 4 Judah

and all who live in Jerusalem. 5 

I will remove 6 from this place every trace of Baal worship, 7 

as well as the very memory 8 of the pagan priests. 9 

1:5 I will remove 10 those who worship the stars in the sky from their rooftops, 11 

those who swear allegiance to the Lord 12 while taking oaths in the name of 13 their ‘king,’ 14 

1:6 and those who turn their backs on 15 the Lord

and do not want the Lord’s help or guidance.” 16


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 6 2010, 11:25 PM~16536932
> *Regardless of the worthless posts you put in here Duez, I thank God you are in here, cause you keep the topic on the first page, keeping more peoples curiosities up and wanting to click in here and read the scriptures everyone has put in here. So in theory, you are indirectly helping all of us spread the word of God without those intentions so God bless you for that! By the way.....i love newtons figs, those are good snacks, but dislike his theories  :biggrin:
> *


I'll keep posting bible verses too. That way people can see the true bible, not just the parts they read in church.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Feb 6 2010, 10:57 PM~16536686
> *MAN YOU SHOULD BE THANKING GOD FOR HIS MERCY & GRACE HES SHOWING YOU FOR THE WAY U THINK ,I HOPE IT DONT TAKE SOMETHING TRAGIC TO HAPPEN IN YOUR LIFE TO TURN U INTO A PRAYING MAN ,IF YOU DONT BELIEVE IN GOD I FEEL 4 YOUR SOUL PLAYER  :angry:
> *


Draw me a picture of your soul.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Feb 6 2010, 10:40 PM~16536514-->
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday Brothers and Sisters. GOD Bless!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 10:50 PM~16536613
> *God Bless ALL my Brothers on LIL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 11:25 PM~16536932
> *Regardless of the worthless posts you put in here Duez, I thank God you are in here, cause you keep the topic on the first page, keeping more peoples curiosities up and wanting to click in here and read the scriptures everyone has put in here. So in theory, you are indirectly helping all of us spread the word of God without those intentions so God bless you for that! By the way.....i love newtons figs, those are good snacks, but dislike his theories  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Feb 6 2010, 11:41 PM~16537089
> *I agree. :thumbsup:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S.

JUST LEFT CHURCH & I CAN SAY THAT I HAD A WONDERFUL TIME IN GIVING GOD THE GLORY, PRAISES, HONOR, AND WORSHIP, THAT IS DUE TO HIM.TOPIC WAS (PEACE OF THE SPIRIT), LEFT CHURCH WITH HAVING PEACE ON MY HEART & ALL AROUND ME. WHAT A WONDERFUL GOD WE SERVE.

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 7 2010, 12:58 PM~16540176
> *PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S.
> 
> JUST LEFT CHURCH & I CAN SAY THAT I  HAD A WONDERFUL TIME IN GIVING GOD THE GLORY, PRAISES, HONOR, AND WORSHIP, THAT IS DUE TO HIM.TOPIC WAS (PEACE OF THE SPIRIT), LEFT CHURCH WITH HAVING PEACE ON MY HEART & ALL AROUND ME. WHAT A WONDERFUL GOD WE SERVE.
> 
> TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :thumbsup:
> *


Did they read Deuteronomy 17:12?? hno: hno: 

The man who shows contempt for the judge or for the priest who stands ministering there to the LORD your God must be put to death. You must purge the evil from Israel.


----------



## Punch

Just came home from Church, We had a JERSEY Sunday. lol we all wore our favorite football jersey's to Church. After Church we went to Fuddruckers. I ate a whole pound burger and I'm still hungry. lol Then headed back to Church @ 3pm for out Super Bowl get together. Hava good day


----------



## CADDY CREW

i love the lord, his goodness overwelms. worship was great and the message on MISSIONS was inspiring. god bless all the brothers and sisters of the faith. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

I hate the gods. Their evil is killing innocent people. Newton teach the believers of fairy tales.


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 02:15 PM~16540693
> *I hate the gods. Their evil is killing innocent people. Newton teach the believers of fairy tales.
> *


 i rebuke the evil and hate in the name of JESUS CHRIST MY LORD AND SAVIOR.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 7 2010, 02:19 PM~16540738
> *i rebuke the evil and hate in the name of JESUS CHRIST MY LORD AND SAVIOR.
> *


AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 02:15 PM~16540693
> *I hate the gods. Their evil is killing innocent people. Newton teach the believers of fairy tales.
> *


NOTHING REALLY TO SAY TO U DUEZ, BUT U NEED ( JESUS ).


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 7 2010, 02:13 PM~16540681
> *i love the lord, his goodness overwelms. worship was great and the message on MISSIONS was inspiring. god bless  all the brothers and sisters of the faith. :biggrin:
> *


GOD BLESS YOU TO BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 7 2010, 02:38 PM~16540858
> *NOTHING REALLY TO SAY THEN U NEED ( WE ALL NEED <span style=\'color:red\'>JESUS, EVERY DAY NON STOP. DYING DAILY TO OUR SELVES, ALLOWING THE LORD TO REIGN SUPREME OVER OUR LIVES. THE BLESSING OF THAT SELF CONTROL NOT ONLY BLESSES US BUT ALL WHO SURROUNDS US. LETS ALLOW THE LORD TO BLESS THOSE AROUND US BY BLESSING US. GRACE AND PEACE*


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 7 2010, 02:38 PM~16540858
> *NOTHING REALLY TO SAY TO U DUEZ, BUT U NEED ( JESUS ).
> *


Sorry but you need an education.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 03:54 PM~16541328
> *Sorry but you need an education.
> *


and you need a life the one your living is pathetic.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 6 2010, 08:32 PM~16534383
> *Where u been KD?  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up bro. I try to get on once a day.Just moved and schools been keeping me occupied. We were without the net for a week, but TimeWarner hooked us up. How you been?!


----------



## King Daddy

Had a good message today. Our senior pastor is in Africa right now but talked over the phone to us for a minute to tell us the work of God he is seeing over there. Our missions pastor talked about how through Christ we a freed from our death to sin. The wrath of God is the cure to sin, but with Christ as the route of administration we can tolerate the cure.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Church was great today! It was about not worrying about battles we have to fight in the world no matter what kind, being its God's battle's and the simple reminder than the enemy was already defeated on the cross! :biggrin: 
Any other way of looking at it, is actually a false sense and a waste of time.
-As well, individuality. Being that one day(soon) we will all be persecuted and our family and friends wont be there.. just like the day we stand before God. So putting on that Full Armor; OF God!

I thank the lord Jesus for today's words, it was right on point with whats been going on with my life. The Holy Spirit is way too awesome. Everything my pastor spoke of was right on point, without me making absolutely any mention of it to him. :angel: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 6 2010, 11:25 PM~16536932
> *Regardless of the worthless posts you put in here Duez, I thank God you are in here, cause you keep the topic on the first page, keeping more peoples curiosities up and wanting to click in here and read the scriptures everyone has put in here. So in theory, you are indirectly helping all of us spread the word of God without those intentions so God bless you for that! By the way.....i love newtons figs, those are good snacks, but dislike his theories  :biggrin:
> *


He just craves attention. Wishes he was God, but cant scientifically figure out how to become Him. :roflmao: :thumbsdown: God admit's He's jelouse and still gets his attention by default 

He's just another finite being like the rest of the world, but wants to feel "better" than that.
Cant get any bit of attention with what he or SOMEONE ELLLSE thinks, so he stays commin in here. But again, your right FORD, he Does keep the topic up! :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 02:06 PM~16540632
> *Did they read Deuteronomy 17:12?? hno:  hno:
> 
> The man who shows contempt for the judge or for the priest who stands ministering there to the LORD your God must be put to death. You must purge the evil from Israel.
> *


Real Christian's read the WHOLE Bible. Pump more verses(you know, like... ALL OF THEM) other than what *you* keep trying to use as negative lol


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 03:54 PM~16541328
> *Sorry but you need an education.
> *


DON'T SAY SORRY TO ME, BECAUSE I KNOW THE TRUTH AND THAT'S THROUGH THE WORD OF GOD.

YOU NEED TO BE FEELING SORRY FOR YOUR SELF.

BY THE WAY GOT A WHOLE LOT OF EDUCATION, UNLIKE U. :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 7 2010, 07:53 PM~16542805
> *Real Christian's read the WHOLE Bible. Pump more verses(you know, like... ALL OF THEM) other than what you keep trying to use as negative lol
> *



:thumbsup: REPENTANCE


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2010, 07:02 PM~16542376
> *and you need a life the one your living is pathetic.
> *


BROTHER 65ragrider I'M NOT WORRIED ABOUT NEGATIVE PEOPLE LIKE HIM, I JUST PRAY FOR THE BROTHER AND KEEP IT MOVING IN CHRIST JESUS. :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Our service today had to do with what we've been talking to Duez about all week. I was smiling the whole way through. The Immaculate Design.

It's so true though, that how can anyone not see that this World wouldn't be able to just be here by chance. Pastor said, Yeah, there was a big bang... It was the Lord's voice when he spoke and created the Universe.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

TTT FOR ALL OF MY BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S IN CHRIST JESUS.

GOODNIGHT EVERY ONE


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2010, 07:02 PM~16542376
> *and you need a life the one your living is pathetic.
> *


Yeah because I'm the one that spends my life talking to an imaginary man in the sky. :uh:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 09:42 PM~16544225
> *Yeah because I'm the one that spends my life talking to an imaginary man in the sky. :uh:
> *


what happens are you jealous cus you don't have jesus


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 7 2010, 07:50 PM~16542766
> *He just craves attention. Wishes he was God, but cant scientifically figure out how to become Him. :roflmao: :thumbsdown:  God admit's He's jelouse and still gets his attention by default
> 
> He's just another finite being like the rest of the world, but wants to feel "better" than that.
> Cant get any bit of attention with what he or SOMEONE ELLLSE thinks, so he stays commin in here. But again, your right FORD, he Does keep the topic up!  :thumbsup:
> *


Where do you come up with this childish nonsense? I'm rubber your glue. Whatever you say bounces off me and sticks to you.  


> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Feb 7 2010, 07:53 PM~16542805-->
> 
> 
> 
> Real Christian's read the WHOLE Bible. Pump more verses(you know, like... ALL OF THEM) other than what *you* keep trying to use as negative lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The man who shows contempt for the judge or for the priest who stands ministering there to the LORD your God must be put to death.
> 
> ^^^Anything after that insanity loses all credibility.
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 7 2010, 08:35 PM~16543401
> *DON'T SAY SORRY TO ME, BECAUSE I KNOW THE TRUTH AND THAT'S THROUGH THE WORD OF GOD.
> 
> YOU NEED TO BE FEELING SORRY FOR YOUR SELF.
> 
> BY THE WAY GOT A WHOLE LOT OF EDUCATION, UNLIKE U. :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THE BIBLE,

IF THE BIBLE 
WAS 

TRUE, SCIENCE WOULD BE 
ABLE TO PROVE IT.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2010, 09:46 PM~16544273
> *what happens are  you jealous cus you don't have jesus
> *


Nah it's cool. I got Santa Clause.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 09:49 PM~16544304
> *Nah it's cool. I got Santa Clause.
> *


i bet you do your intelligence cant probably go beyond santa :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2010, 09:52 PM~16544349
> *i bet you do your intelligence cant probably  go beyond santa  :biggrin:
> *


I'll take toy making elves over harp playing angels any day.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 09:56 PM~16544400
> *I'll take toy making elves over harp playing angels any day.
> *


im sure you do and i bet you think superman exist too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2010, 10:00 PM~16544444
> *im sure you do and i bet  you think superman exist too :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah I'm the one that thinks fictional characters from a book are real. :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:08 PM~16544557
> *Yeah I'm the one that thinks fictional characters from a book are real. :biggrin:
> *


as a matter of fact you are you are the one that believes in stars making planets humans and animals and greens you also think spider man is your neighbor. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2010, 10:12 PM~16544601
> *as a matter of fact you are you are the one that believes in stars making planets humans and animals and greens you also think spider man is your neighbor.    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Homie they base technologies and medicine off the fact that stars make planets and humans and greens. Fusion doesn't just take place on the stars. They do it in a controlled environment in europe. 10,000 degree temperatures hot enough to melt anything on earth, kept from touching the walls by magnets.


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:26 PM~16544804
> *Homie they base technologies and medicine off the fact that stars make planets and humans and greens. Fusion doesn't just take place on the stars. They do it in a controlled environment in europe. 10,000 degree temperatures hot enough to melt anything on earth, kept from touching the walls by magnets.
> *


What is this guy talking about :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:26 PM~16544804
> *Homie they base technologies and medicine off the fact that stars make planets and humans and greens. Fusion doesn't just take place on the stars. They do it in a controlled environment in europe. 10,000 degree temperatures hot enough to melt anything on earth, kept from touching the walls by magnets.
> *


man are you on those pills again i told you you believe in aliens too ha


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:49 PM~16544304
> *Nah it's cool. I got Santa Clause.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: tell him to say what's up to newton for me :cheesy: :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Feb 7 2010, 10:28 PM~16544832
> *What is this guy talking about :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 7 2010, 10:31 PM~16544881
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: tell him to say what's up to newton for me  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tell him I said hi


----------



## 65ragrider

tell santa to bring me presents since you know him good :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2010, 10:35 PM~16544939
> *tell santa to bring me presents for me since you know him good   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Make sure u bring him cookies dues :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Feb 7 2010, 10:29 PM~16544856-->
> 
> 
> 
> man are you on those pills again i told you you believe in aliens too ha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny. I am high on pills right now. :biggrin:
> High or not, damn good chance of aliens though. Some scientist estimated 1,000,000 other planets with intelligent life
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Feb 7 2010, 10:31 PM~16544881
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: tell him to say what's up to newton for me  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


Wish I could talk to Newton. Except I dont think he spoke english.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Feb 7 2010, 10:37 PM~16544968
> *Make sher u bring him cookies dues :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Cookies are way better than bread and wine.


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 7 2010, 10:44 PM~16545055
> *:werd: NEWTON :buttkick:  :rofl:  :0 lord dUEZ is doing this :rant: and we are doing doing this  :twak: praise the Lord God all mighty
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 11:44 PM~16545058
> *That's funny. I am high on pills right now. :biggrin:
> High or not, damn good chance of aliens though. Some scientist estimated 1,000,000 other planets with intelligent life
> Wish I could talk to Newton. Except I dont think he spoke english.
> *


sing to him fool he will save you :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:44 PM~16545058
> *That's funny. I am high on pills right now. :biggrin:
> High or not, damn good chance of aliens though. Some scientist estimated 1,000,000 other planets with intelligent life
> Wish I could talk to Newton. Except I dont think he spoke english.
> *


yea if is coming from scientist is cool there nothing but fairy tales and lies :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:45 PM~16545066
> *Cookies are way better than bread and wine.
> *


says who newton :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 7 2010, 10:48 PM~16545088
> *sing to him fool he will save you :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 7 2010, 10:48 PM~16545088
> *sing to him fool he will save you :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats right


----------



## Duez

Interesting fact.
Newton's work is the reason we are having this conversation. He calculated the speed an object (in this case a satellite) would have to travel around the earth in order to not crash into the earth nor leave earths orbit.


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:53 PM~16545137
> *Interesting fact.
> Newton's work is the reason we are having this conversation. He calculated the speed an object (in this case a satellite) would have to travel around the earth in order to not crash into the earth nor leave earths orbit.
> *


Are u really high duez


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 7 2010, 10:48 PM~16545088
> *sing to him fool he will save you :biggrin:
> *


I dont need saving. I dont answer to a god. Plus my singing wouldn't help any situation.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:53 PM~16545137
> *Interesting fact.
> Newton's work is the reason we are having this conversation. He calculated the speed an object (in this case a satellite) would have to travel around the earth in order to not crash into the earth nor leave earths orbit.
> *


and your point is


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Feb 7 2010, 10:56 PM~16545156
> *Are u really high duez
> *


Yezzir I get migraines almost everyday, my meds make me a little woozy.
:420:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:56 PM~16545161
> *I dont need saving. I dont answer to a god. Plus my singing wouldn't help any situation.
> *


you don't answer to God cus he knows your deaf he knows everything duez he is one good God


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:56 PM~16545161
> *I dont need saving. I dont answer to a god. Plus my singing wouldn't help any situation.
> *


Some one dosent have hope in god


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:58 PM~16545177
> *Yezzir I get migraines almost everyday, my meds make me a little woozy.
> :420:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Feb 7 2010, 10:59 PM~16545192-->
> 
> 
> 
> you don't answer to God cus he knows your deaf he knows everything duez he is one good God
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't no god holmes.
> <!--QuoteBegin-monte carlo rider_@Feb 7 2010, 11:00 PM~16545194
> *Some one dosent have hope in god
> *


x2


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 10:58 PM~16545177
> *Yezzir I get migraines almost everyday, my meds make me a little woozy.
> :420:
> *


no wonder you come up with all this none sense :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 11:01 PM~16545204
> *Ain't no god holmes.
> x2
> *


says who newton :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 11:56 PM~16545161
> *I dont need saving. I dont answer to a god. Plus my singing wouldn't help any situation.
> *


GOD BLESS YOU MY BROTHER WE LOVE YOU YOU SO MUCH YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW BROTHER LOVE YOU YOU ME PERSONANLY I REALY DO LOVE YOU :cheesy: GET IT YOU YOU GOD LOVES YOU YOU


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2010, 11:01 PM~16545204
> *Ain't no god holmes.
> x2
> *


Feel sorry for u


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 7 2010, 11:03 PM~16545219
> *GOD BLESS YOU MY BROTHER WE LOVE YOU YOU SO MUCH YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW BROTHER LOVE YOU YOU ME PERSONANLY I REALY DO LOVE YOU  :cheesy:
> *


especially cus he makes us laugh so much i think i would miss him not been in this topic


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 7 2010, 10:54 PM~16545142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The moon is roughly ¼ the diameter of the earth. The earths gravitational pull prevents the moon from rotating so we always see the same side from earth.


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 7 2010, 11:03 PM~16545219
> *GOD BLESS YOU MY BROTHER WE LOVE YOU YOU SO MUCH YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW BROTHER LOVE YOU YOU ME PERSONANLY I REALY DO LOVE YOU  :cheesy:
> *


God bless u nimster64. god loves all of us and that's final


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Feb 7 2010, 11:01 PM~16545211-->
> 
> 
> 
> says who newton :rofl:  :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Newton was religious actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 11:03 PM~16545219
> *GOD BLESS YOU MY BROTHER WE LOVE YOU YOU SO MUCH YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW BROTHER LOVE YOU YOU ME PERSONANLY I REALY DO LOVE YOU  :cheesy: GET IT YOU YOU GOD LOVES YOU YOU
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're kinda freakinme out in a prison cellmate kinda way. :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by monte carlo [email protected] 7 2010, 11:03 PM~16545224
> *Fell sorry for u
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like feeling sorry for a billionaire.
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Feb 7 2010, 11:05 PM~16545236
> *especially cus he makes us laugh so much i think i would miss him not been in this topic
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2010, 11:56 PM~16545167
> *and your point is
> *


HE HAS NONE


----------



## Duez

I dont think you guys get the point of "interesting facts".


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 2 2010, 10:42 AM~16487805
> *plase be smart an ignore him* I love u Jesus
> [/b]


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 7 2010, 11:24 PM~16545418
> *:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


We just talking. Take your hatred elsewhere.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 12:06 AM~16545247
> *The moon is roughly ¼ the diameter of the earth. The earths gravitational pull prevents the moon from rotating so we always see the same side from earth.
> *


TO EACH THERE OWN BRO YOU SEE IT THAT WAY I SEE IT THIS WAY I HOPE TO SEE YOU IN THE AFTER LIFE. MAYBE YOU WILL SEE ME :biggrin: I JUST HOPE I SEE YOU. JUST MAKE SURE YOU PAY YOU TAXES FOOL YOU RAN OUT OF RESOURSES GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE YOUR FAMILY MOM POPS BROTHERS AND SISTERS UNCLES AND AUNTS COUSINS AND CAHAVALAS CARNAL. TO EACH THERE OWN HOMIE GOD BLESS FOOL EVERY ONE GOT MY # I AM NOT A SAINT BUT I WILL PICK UP  847 456 537 CALL MY SINING SOUL Leave a name and # who ever calls. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 7 2010, 11:24 PM~16545418
> *:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


i now bro im just in a good mood :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez

Had a BLESSED day today brothers and sisters. Enjoyed it with my family, had some homemade enchiladas, rice and beans. Little Coca-Cola on the side.

Service was good also. I lead the congregation in Communion (First Sunday). Pastor taught on Repentance and being obedient to The Word. Specifically, once you make the decision to do what The Bible says and began walking in the light of the Word, how the enemy will come and try to get us off track by bringing things to us that WOULD NORMALLY WORK on us, if we didn't realize he is tempting us.

The moment we decide to be obedient to the Word, the enemy will send us a "test". The test is not to prove to GOD if we can pass...GOD already knows. Just like in the Garden when Adam disobeyed, HE said, Adam, Where are you?...(as if HE didn't know.) Of course GOD knew where Adam was and GOD already knows if we're going to pass the test. The test is for US to see where we are and so we can grow.

GOD Bless You Familia!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

[No message]


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider+Feb 8 2010, 12:09 AM~16545272-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 12:29 AM~16545483
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Feb 8 2010, 12:30 AM~16545509


What's up Hermanos?!?! :wave:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 7 2010, 11:37 PM~16545601
> *THIS IS JESUS LOOKING OVER lord duez :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Either this year, or next year the Space Port in Southern New Mexico will start sending tourists into outer space. Think they'll see him while they are in the heavens?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 12:41 AM~16545648
> *Either this year, or next year the Space Port in Southern New Mexico will start sending tourists into outer space. Think they'll see him while they are in the heavens?
> *


probably not cus they are not in heaven but if they get there do me a favor and ask them to call you so you can ask them how is it there ???????


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 7 2010, 11:48 PM~16545756
> *probably not cus they are not in heaven but if they get there do me a favor and ask them to call you so you can ask them how is it there ???????
> *


Where is heaven. Past Pluto? There a craft on it's way there, far though gonna be a few years.


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## Duez




----------



## NIMSTER64

REPENT


----------



## jvasquez

My son, Emmanuel, giving Honor to GOD.

TTT for the KING of KINGS!!!


----------



## Duez

> *An Epitaph for All to Read
> 
> “You would have no power over me unless it had been given you from above” (Jn. 19:11). In the moment of His final sacrifice on the Cross, Christ had above His head the epitaph in Hebrew, the language by which God revealed Himself to man: Yeshua haNotzri, Melech haYehudim. It was also in Latin, the language of the Roman Empire, representing authority: Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudaeorum. Finally, it was in Greek, the international language of commerce, representing universality: Iesous ho Nazoraios ho basileus ton Ioudaion. In English: “Jesus of Nazareth, the King of the Jews” (Jn. 19:19). Thus our Father in heaven chose this epitaph in the three languages of the Church instituted by His Son, representing revelation, authority, and universality.*





> *The Jewish View of Jesus
> 
> Jews believe Jesus himself would have been shocked to know that many people today view him as the Messiah. According to Judaism, Jesus was a Jewish man who was executed and later given divine status by the Christian church.*


----------



## Duez

> *Jesus - The Man
> 
> Jews believe that Jesus was a Jew who was born in Bethlehem, raised in Galilee, and killed in Jerusalem. Like other Jews in his day, Jesus spoke and wrote the Aramaic language. His own Aramaic name was Yeshua.
> 
> Like other educated Jews in his day, he was faithful to the law of Moses, learned in Jewish scriptures and oral law, steeped in the spirit of the Pharisees (the leading religious teachers of his day), and expectant of the coming of the Messianic Era (which he called the "Kingdom of God"). In his day, many people called Jesus "rabbi."
> 
> Like other religious, nationalistic Jews before and after him, Jesus angered the Roman government. The Romans considered the ideas preached by Jesus to be dangerous. As a result, the Romans arrested Jesus during his Passover trip to Jerusalem. Then the Romans, upon the order of the Roman procurator, executed Jesus.*


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2010, 01:03 AM~16545937
> *My son, Emmanuel, giving Honor to GOD.
> 
> TTT for the KING of KINGS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: praise the Lord GOD almighty :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 7 2010, 09:25 PM~16544012
> *Our service today had to do with what we've been talking to Duez about all week. I was smiling the whole way through. The Immaculate Design.
> 
> It's so true though, that how can anyone not see that this World wouldn't be able to just be here by chance. Pastor said, Yeah, there was a big bang... It was the Lord's voice when he spoke and created the Universe.
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 !!!!! :h5: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

1:15 in the chi God bless ever one good night Please pray for My family.
GOD BLESS THIS WORLD THANK YOU JESUS THANK YOU LORD THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK DIOS MI SALVADOR DIOSITO GRASIAS MI SALVADOR JESUS JESUS JESUS PERDONAME PERDONAME PERDONAME MI DIOS AMEN.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 8 2010, 12:01 AM~16545916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wonder how far up the Nazarenes thought heaven was. I wonder if the air was clear, and you could see the stars during the day, if heaven would have been put into the bible. I could be wrong, but I get the impression that heaven is supposed be somewhere between here and the moon.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Feb 7 2010, 10:28 PM~16544832
> *What is this guy talking about :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey man, Jesus loves dummies too!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 8 2010, 12:22 AM~16546156
> *Hey man, Jesus loves dummies too!
> *


You bring a lot to this topic.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 12:23 AM~16546172
> *You bring a lot to this topic.
> *


i love you duez. but i wouldn't pay for anymore wasted education on you personally.

If you were simply right about what you had to say, which aren't even your own words...
you wouldn't keep getting personally upset to need to talk crap about 'our" God.

If you want to stop crazy people, join the military.  Be all that you can be, cuz you aint doin crap runnin your crap across layitlow chat rooms. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Im not even talkin crap as i say this, but you really are showing how pathetic you are.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 01:23 AM~16546172
> *You bring a lot to this topic.
> *


so do you OUR BROTHER


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 8 2010, 12:29 AM~16546237
> *so do you OUR BROTHER  :cheesy:
> *


Thats gonna be a smooth tatt brotha! :yes:


----------



## Duez

:thumbsup: See you guys when the photons start hitting this side of the planet.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Today we celebrated the grace God's shown our lives by taking us out of the dead way of life you live in duez. Its obvious your upset that your not upsetting us. just move on man. you'll prob ably be alright. besides only gay's try to impress other men :wow: :barf: :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 12:36 AM~16546298
> *:thumbsup: See you guys when the photons start hitting this side of the planet.
> *


Y  
Correct me if im wrong, but is it because this is your favorite LiL room?


----------



## NIMSTER64

God Bless us all I Know but I have to cus I want to it has meaning I know its to close my chapter but to each there own I say


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 8 2010, 12:41 AM~16546352
> *God Bless us all I Know but I have to cus I want to it has meaning I know its to close my chapter but to each there own I say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amen family. God bless us all eternally :angel: :angel:


----------



## TONE LOCO

heres a link to an article on my cuz in faith and fitness magazine http://www.faithandfitness.net/node/289


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 7 2010, 02:19 PM~16540738
> *i rebuke the evil and hate in the name of JESUS CHRIST MY LORD AND SAVIOR.
> *


I GOT YOUR BACK MY BROTHER , AMEN ON THAT


----------



## jdc68chevy

EVERYBODY HAVE A BLESSED DAY , ALL DAY , EVERY DAY


----------



## NIMSTER64

thank you Lord for opening up my lil eyes this morning Lord Jesus


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 8 2010, 01:28 AM~16546227
> *i love you duez. but i wouldn't pay for anymore wasted education on you personally.
> 
> If you were simply right about what you had to say, which aren't even your own words...
> you wouldn't keep getting personally upset to need to talk crap about 'our" God.
> 
> If you want to stop crazy people, join the military.  Be all that you can be, cuz you aint doin crap runnin your crap across layitlow chat rooms. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Im not even talkin crap as i say this, but you really are showing how pathetic you are.
> *


 I thought google was free :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Feb 8 2010, 07:52 AM~16547460
> *EVERYBODY HAVE A BLESSED DAY , ALL DAY , EVERY DAY
> *


thank you. You as well


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 8 2010, 06:24 AM~16547239
> *heres a link to an article on my cuz in faith and fitness magazine http://www.faithandfitness.net/node/289
> *


Wow bro that's a great testimony bro that's amazing


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 8 2010, 07:34 AM~16547581
> *Wow bro that's a great testimony bro that's amazing
> *


thanks nim.as bad as we think our problems our there are people like my cuz that have a bad situation happen to him and keeps going on in life. hes determind to walk one day again with the help of the good lord


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 8 2010, 08:52 AM~16547671
> *thanks nim.as bad as we think our problems our there are people like my cuz that have a bad situation happen to him and keeps going on in life. hes determind to walk one day again with the help of the good lord
> *


he looks amazing


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Feb 8 2010, 12:39 AM~16546329-->
> 
> 
> 
> Today we celebrated the grace God's shown our lives by taking us out of the dead way of life you live in duez. Its obvious your upset that your not upsetting us.  just move on man. you'll prob ably be alright. besides only gay's try to impress other men  :wow:  :barf:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not trying to upset anybody, just the opposite. Nor am I trying to impress anybody, but why do you hate gay people?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 12:40 AM~16546343
> *Y
> Correct me if im wrong, but is it because this is your favorite LiL room?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is one of the first topics I read.
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Feb 8 2010, 07:56 AM~16547694
> *he looks amazing
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 09:05 AM~16547738
> *I'm not trying to upset anybody, just the opposite. Nor am I trying to impress anybody, but why do you hate gay people?
> Is one of the first topics I read.
> :scrutinize:
> *


tell me he does not.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Feb 8 2010, 06:52 AM~16547460
> *EVERYBODY HAVE A BLESSED DAY , ALL DAY , EVERY DAY
> *


YOU HAVE A BLESS DAY AS WELL BROTHER.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 08:05 AM~16547738
> *I'm not trying to upset anybody, just the opposite. Nor am I trying to impress anybody, but why do you hate gay people?
> 
> *


When did i say i hated gays?  I dont hate anyone, including people that call me their enemy. I got no problem hanging with gays either... as long as they dont try to come at me.  

You of all people know that with hate in your heart, you cant learn squat!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 8 2010, 10:17 AM~16548549
> *YOU HAVE A BLESS DAY AS WELL BROTHER.
> *


x777 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 8 2010, 07:08 AM~16547494
> *thank you Lord for opening up my lil eyes this morning Lord Jesus
> *


THANK YOU LORD


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Feb 7 2010, 10:56 PM~16545156
> *Are u really high duez
> *


HE SO :420: THAT HIS MINE IS SO :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Feb 8 2010, 06:51 AM~16547456
> *I GOT YOUR BACK MY BROTHER , AMEN ON THAT
> *


thanks homie, iron sharpens iron, if god is 4 us , who can be against us? amen 4 gods goodness


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 8 2010, 07:08 AM~16547494-->
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Lord for opening up my lil eyes this morning
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 8 2010, 10:21 AM~16548568
> *THANK YOU LORD
> *


No Problem.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2010, 10:59 PM~16545192
> *you don't answer to God cus he knows your deaf he knows everything duez he is one good God
> *


 :thumbsup: AWESOME GOD WE SERVE BROTHER :yes:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 8 2010, 10:29 AM~16548620
> *thanks homie, iron sharpens iron, if god is 4 us , who can be against us? amen 4 gods goodness
> *


Who the hell would use iron to sharpen iron? If god is the only one with you, you have a weak team.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 8 2010, 10:28 AM~16548615
> *HE SO  :420: THAT HIS MINE IS SO :loco:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DONT EVEN OWN A MINE


----------



## BIGGZEKE

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Feb 8 2010, 06:52 AM~16547460
> *EVERYBODY HAVE A BLESSED DAY , ALL DAY , EVERY DAY
> *


X2 AMEN BROTHER. GOD IS GOOD


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 7 2010, 03:47 PM~16540911
> *WE ALL NEED JESUS, EVERY DAY NON STOP. DYING DAILY TO OUR SELVES, ALLOWING THE LORD TO REIGN SUPREME OVER OUR LIVES. THE BLESSING OF THAT SELF CONTROL NOT ONLY BLESSES US BUT ALL WHO SURROUNDS US. LETS ALLOW THE LORD TO BLESS THOSE AROUND US BY BLESSING US. GRACE AND PEACE
> *


AMEN TO THAT


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 8 2010, 10:37 AM~16548700
> *X2 AMEN BROTHER. GOD IS GOOD
> *


ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD


----------



## FORGIVEN

HE NAILED IT TO THE CROSS

When you were dead in your sins and in the uncircumcision of your sinful nature, God made you alive with Christ. He forgave us all our sins, having canceled the written code, with its regulations, that was against us and that stood opposed to us; he took it away, nailing it to the cross. And having disarmed the powers and authorities, he made a public spectacle of them, triumphing over them by the cross. - Colossians 2:13-15 -
AMEN FATHER WE PRAISE YOU AND ONLY YOU LORD JESUS..........


----------



## Duez

Why do they put INRI on crosses? I've googled it and it translates to "Jesus of Nazareth King of the Jews". Only, the Jewish people saw Jesus as just another dude waiting for a messiah. So why would the cross say that about a people, who don't believe he was anything more than a man?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

interesting fact:

Newton may have had Asperger syndrome 

Asperger syndrome is an autism spectrum disorder, and people with it therefore show significant difficulties in social interaction, along with* restricted and repetitive patterns of behavior and interests
*

are you sure you are not newton duez?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

interesting fact:

After a year of thought and psychedelic drug use Newton had come up with a new branch of maths, which he named calculus.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2010, 12:03 AM~16545937
> *My son, Emmanuel, giving Honor to GOD.
> 
> TTT for the KING of KINGS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: amen brother. its a blessing to see brothers raising there sons to become god fearing men. i have 4 daughters and i know that there husbands are out there some where, and my prayer is that the lord has already started molding them, and preparing them, with a godly influence of leadership. it may seem real early to be looking that far ahead, but the world we live in is fatherless, and music and media has way 2 much influence on children today. god has blessed us with children, he has given us the honor of bringing up his children. im blessed when i see other brothers stepping up to the plate. be blessed my brother.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

and before you say those are not facts duez, I got them straight from your bible, wikipedia


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 11:50 AM~16548797
> *Why do they put INRI on crosses? I've googled it and it translates to "Jesus of Nazareth King of the Jews". Only, the Jewish people saw Jesus as just another dude waiting for a messiah. So why would the cross say that about a people, who don't believe he was anything more than a man?
> *


If you read the Bible you would know that was placed on there as a way of MOCKING Jesus, sort of what you do everytime you come here.

Jesus never said he was anything more than a man...other people called Him The CHRIST. 

You are being very disrespectful dues by coming in here and attempting to mock people's belief. 

Can you please find someone else to drag down with your theories of non-existience and hatred.

We are simply trying to unify other Riders who believe in CHRIST.

Why is it that you always come in here and bring your non-sense? Do you really have it in bad for CHRISTIANS?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 8 2010, 12:00 PM~16548874
> *:thumbsup: amen brother. its a blessing to see brothers raising there sons to become god fearing men. i have 4 daughters and i know that there husbands are out there some where, and my prayer is that the lord has already started molding them, and preparing them, with a godly influence of leadership. it may seem real early to be looking that far ahead, but the world we live in is fatherless, and music and media has way 2 much influence on children today. god has blessed us with children, he has given us the honor of bringing up his children. im blessed when i see other brothers stepping up to the plate.  be blessed my brother.
> *


Gracias Homie. It's an adventure serving Jesus, and honoring Him with my life. It's a father's responsibility to train up his children. Just like a train on the tracks. We lead and hook up our families right behind us. Where ever we go they will go. We can't tell out families to go to church and then we stay home and watch TV. It's leading by example. Kids and people are watching.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 8 2010, 11:01 AM~16548886
> *and before you say those are not facts duez,  I got them straight from your bible, wikipedia
> *


No I knew that. People said Newton never talked to anybody. Einstein also had communication problems, he didn't talk until he was 3 years old. Genius is a handicap, they are not normal people.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2010, 11:08 AM~16548931
> *If you read the Bible you would know that was placed on there as a way of MOCKING Jesus, sort of what you do everytime you come here.
> 
> Jesus never said he was anything more than a man...other people called Him The CHRIST.
> 
> You are being very disrespectful dues by coming in here and attempting to mock people's belief.
> 
> Can you please find someone else to drag down with your theories of non-existience and hatred.
> 
> We are simply trying to unify other Riders who believe in CHRIST.
> 
> Why is it that you always come in here and bring your non-sense? Do you really have it in bad for CHRISTIANS?
> *


You need to speak to somebody about your anger. Maybe it's your beliefs that make you hate people so much. But its getting irritating. Maybe you should find another place to spread your words of hate.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 8 2010, 11:00 AM~16548874
> *:thumbsup: amen brother. its a blessing to see brothers raising there sons to become god fearing men. i have 4 daughters and i know that there husbands are out there some where, and my prayer is that the lord has already started molding them, and preparing them, with a godly influence of leadership. it may seem real early to be looking that far ahead, but the world we live in is fatherless, and music and media has way 2 much influence on children today. god has blessed us with children, he has given us the honor of bringing up his children. im blessed when i see other brothers stepping up to the plate.  be blessed my brother.
> *


It's a blessing to teach kids that the punishment for not following the bible is an eternity in the fires of hell. Who would tell their kids such things?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 8 2010, 10:58 AM~16548858
> *interesting fact:
> 
> After a year of thought and psychedelic drug use Newton had come up with a new branch of maths, which he named calculus.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't tell me you dont believe in calculus? :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 8 2010, 10:56 AM~16548846
> *interesting fact:
> 
> Newton may have had Asperger syndrome
> 
> Asperger syndrome is an autism spectrum disorder, and people with it therefore show significant difficulties in social interaction, along with restricted and repetitive patterns of behavior and interests
> 
> 
> are you sure you are not newton duez?
> *


Comparing me to the smartest person to ever walk the planet? :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 12:25 PM~16549071
> *You need to speak to somebody about your anger. Maybe it's your beliefs that make you hate people so much. But its getting irritating. Maybe you should find another place to spread your words of hate.
> *


See what I'm talking about...nobody is hating on you. There's no reason. I'm "asking" you to stop allowing yourself to be used by the enemy to bring down fellow riders.

I would think someone of a club of your caliber would have more respect than what you have shown us.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2010, 11:31 AM~16549121
> *See what I'm talking about...nobody is hating on you. There's no reason. I'm "asking" you to stop allowing yourself to be used by the enemy to bring down fellow riders.
> 
> I would think someone of a club of your caliber would have more respect than what you have shown us.
> *


All were doing is discussing christianity. If you cant argue your side, then you have no business being in the discussion. 

I ask a question, and this is how you answer it "If you read the Bible you would know that was placed on there as a way of MOCKING Jesus, sort of what you do everytime you come here."

Take that shit somewhere else.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 12:36 PM~16549158
> *All were doing is discussing christianity. If you cant argue your side, then you have no business being in the discussion.
> I ask a question, and this is how you answer it "If you read the Bible you would know that was placed on there as a way of MOCKING Jesus, sort of what you do everytime you come here."
> Take that shit somewhere else.
> *


The thread is called...Christian Lowriders Check in!

Why would you start cursing, is that all you can do to reply? You're disrespect is a bad example for your club Bro.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2010, 11:37 AM~16549174
> *The thread is called...Christian Lowriders Check in!
> 
> Why would you start cursing, is that all you can do to reply? You're disrespect is a bad example for your club Bro.
> *


Why are you trying to use my club against me? Who I build cars with has nothing to do with whether or not your god is real. You have nothing left to bring to this topic. Your tapped out, move on.


----------



## Duez

Anyways, back to the subject.

Some more interesting facts:

The speed of light (usually denoted c) is a physical constant. Its value is exactly 299,792,458 metres per second,[1][2] often approximated as 300,000 kilometres per second or 186,000 miles per second.

Sunlight takes about 8 minutes, 19 seconds to reach Earth.


----------



## Airborne

I tried to read this thread to see what all the hoopla was and man, there are more judgmental, selfrightious, ignorant people in here. Laughing with eachother while "making fun" of some one? I must have missed that one in church.

This is funny but sad at the same time.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 12:40 PM~16549185
> *Why are you trying to use my club against me? Who I build cars with has nothing to do with whether or not your god is real. You have nothing left to bring to this topic. Your tapped out, move on.
> *


You say your discussing Christianity, but you're trying to tell everyone GOD is not real does not sound like discussion.

Many of your own club members believe in CHRIST so why wouldn't you start there first?

You have never brought anything to this topic...and you can't because you're admittedly not a CHRISTIAN. Why continue to attempt to destroy other people's beliefs? Your spreading discord amoung the brethren, and that is an abomination to GOD.

I wonder if your club knows how disrespectful you are to other riders who are only here to encourage one another in their faith.

Please move on dues, it's obvious you have nothing left to bring to this topic. 

GOD Bless You!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2010, 11:46 AM~16549228
> *You say your discussing Christianity, but you're trying to tell everyone GOD is not real does not sound like discussion.
> 
> Many of your own club members believe in CHRIST so why wouldn't you start there first?
> 
> You have never brought anything to this topic...and you can't because you're admittedly not a CHRISTIAN. Why continue to attempt to destroy other people's beliefs? Your spreading discord amoung the brethren, and that is an abomination to GOD.
> 
> I wonder if your club knows how disrespectful you are to other riders who are only here to encourage one another in their faith.
> 
> Please move on dues, it's obvious you have nothing left to bring to this topic.
> 
> GOD Bless You!!!
> *


Do you know how disrespectful the term "God bless you" is to an atheist? You must, because you keep using it against me. I wonder how ashamed you family must be of you for treating people as disrespectfully as you do.


----------



## Duez

Here's an interesting one:
Anti-matter is same as normal matter only with the charges reversed. When anti-matter and matter collide, there is a 100% release of it energy.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 12:49 PM~16549248
> *Do you know how disrespectful the term "God bless you" is to an atheist? You must, because you keep using it against me. I wonder how ashamed you family must be of you for treating people as disrespectfully as you do.
> *


I thought you said you were not an atheist. I had no idea you were and that was disrespect to you.

GOD Bless You from me to anyone is never intended to disrepect...it's a good thing. I'm sorry for saying that to you. I'm not trying to get you upset, but obviously you are.

I'll be sure not to say anything to you going forward. It doesn't change the fact that I'm praying for you.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 11:40 AM~16549185
> *Why are you trying to use my club against me? Who I build cars with has nothing to do with whether or not your god is real. You have nothing left to bring to this topic. Your tapped out, move on.
> *


I DON'T SEE WHY ANYBODY WOULD BE FROM YOUR CLUB THE WAY YOUR GOING.

OUR GOD IS REAL, TODAY, TOMORROW & FOREVER.

EVERYDAY WE BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S IN CHRIST BRING A WHOLE LOT TO THIS TOPIC, LIKE BRING FORTH THE WORD OF GOD.

U SAY BROTHER JVASQUEZ IS TAPPED OUT, HE AND EVERY OTHER BR0THER & SISTER IN CHRIST THAT IS ON THIS TOPIC CAN NEVER BE TAPPED OUT AS LONG AS WE KNOW WHO OUR LORD AND SAVIOR IS.(GOD'S PEOPLE NEVER GET TAPPED OUT), BUT I FINE IT FUNNY THAT YOUR ABOUT TO BE TAPPED OUT, BECAUSE YOU ARE CUSSING WHICH SHOWS A SIGN OF U BEING IRRITATED, AND A SIGN OF YOU MOVING ON. :sprint:

U WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR PRAYER'S BROTHER DUEZ.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 8 2010, 11:58 AM~16549315
> *I DON'T SEE WHY ANYBODY WOULD BE FROM YOUR CLUB THE WAY YOUR GOING.
> 
> OUR GOD IS REAL, TODAY, TOMORROW & FOREVER.
> 
> EVERYDAY WE BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S IN CHRIST BRING A WHOLE LOT TO THIS TOPIC, LIKE BRING FORTH THE WORD OF GOD.
> 
> U SAY BROTHER JVASQUEZ IS TAPPED OUT, HE AND EVERY OTHER BR0THER & SISTER IN CHRIST THAT IS ON THIS TOPIC CAN NEVER BE TAPPED OUT AS LONG AS WE KNOW WHO OUR LORD AND SAVIOR IS.(GOD'S PEOPLE NEVER GET TAPPED OUT), BUT I FINE IT FUNNY THAT YOUR ABOUT TO BE TAPPED OUT, BECAUSE YOU ARE CUSSING WHICH SHOWS A SIGN OF U BEING IRRITATED, AND A SIGN OF YOU MOVING ON. :sprint:
> 
> U WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR PRAYER'S BROTHER DUEZ.
> *


Why all this hate towards my club? Does Certified Ridaz and Christology have a problem with Rollerz Only?


----------



## Duez

My cussing is just how I talk. I dont have a god telling me not to. I understand your beliefs and try to keep it at a minimum. This is not the first time I have cussed in here though, seems like you guys are grabbing at strings.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 02:52 PM~16549271
> *Here's an interesting one:
> Anti-matter is same as normal matter only with the charges reversed. When anti-matter and matter collide, there is a 100% release of it energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


be careful, quanta is not for the weak minded my friend.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 12:03 PM~16549352
> *Why all this hate towards my club? Does Certified Ridaz and Christology have a problem with Rollerz Only?
> *


NEVER NO HATE DUEZ, IT'S JUST THAT U PUT DOWN WHAT WE BELIEVE IN AND THAT'S OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST, AND OF COURSE WE ARE TO REPLY, BUT U NOW WHAT DUEZ THIS TOPIC WAS NEVER TO PUT YOUR BELIEF OR WHAT EVER YOU BELIEVE IN DOWN, BECAUSE WE ARE ALL ADULTS HERE & WE ARE GOING TO BELIEVE IN WHAT WE BELIEVE IN NO MATTER WHAT ANY ONE SAYS, BUT HOPEFULLY BROTHER ONE DAY YOU WILL REALIZE THAT JESUS WAS CRUCIFIED FOR OUR FORGIVENESS SO THAT WE MAY ALL BE FREE.

CERTIFIED RIDAZ & CHRISTOLOGY HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH ROLLERZ ONLY, AS A MATTER OF FACT WE NO SOME PEOPLE FROM ROLLERZ ONLY.WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO SHERL MENDOZA :dunno: .

JUST BECAUSE YOU ARE AN ATHEIST THAT DOESN'T MEAN WE HATE U, BECAUSE I JUST RECENTLY FOUND OUT THAT MY UNCLE AND COUSIN ARE ATHEIST AS WELL, BUT I STILL LOVE THEM, BUT I DON'T LIKE THERE BELIEFS,BUT YOU KNOW WHAT ALL I CAN DO IS PRAY EVERY DAY FOR THEM & DON'T HATE ME BECAUSE I PRAY FOR YOU AS WELL.

I JUST DON'T BELIEVE IN WHAT YOU BELIEVE IN THAT'S ALL.
(NEVER NO HATING IT'S ALL LOVE ON MY END) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slickpanther

Any body have pics of robert castles 1976 cadillac "Preacher cadillac". I've already seen the pics that our in the rides section of it.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 8 2010, 01:47 PM~16549621
> *GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres.And now these... three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love.1 Corinthians 13:4 -13:13


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2010, 03:37 PM~16551137
> *Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres.And now these... three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love.1 Corinthians 13:4 -13:13
> *


AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 8 2010, 12:47 PM~16549621
> *GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ALWAYS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 12:03 PM~16549352
> *Why all this hate towards my club? Does Certified Ridaz and Christology have a problem with Rollerz Only?
> *


Hey hey now. I'm a church lover that looks at both sides!


----------



## NIMSTER64

ttt


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 8 2010, 07:23 PM~16553258
> *Hey hey now. I'm a church lover that looks at both sides!
> *


  Me and fundi can argue about this, and still be on the same team.


----------



## jvasquez

Praise JESUS!!! GOD is Good to me Homies.

I'm thankful for all my Brothers and Sisters. For your faithfulness and desire to walk pleasing and upright before The LORD JESUS. We know there is a HIGHER purpose for our lives and I'm glad to be able to share in the adventure with you as Men and Women of GOD.

It's an adventure and the best is yet to come.

Riding for THE KING of KINGS and THE LORD of LORDS 24/7!!!

GOD BLESS YOU!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 08:50 PM~16554187
> * Me and fundi can argue about this, and still be on the same team.
> *


  personally I see the good in both. Don't need to be locked up or a man to tell me about stuff. Its what's in my heart. Now I do everything for my church but honestly I been around for a minute and some folks think they are vice Jesus! I don't pass judgement nor send folks to hell. That's there decision. I just live day to day and use the book as a reference guide to how to treat other folks.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 8 2010, 09:23 PM~16553258
> *Hey hey now. I'm a church lover that looks at both sides!
> *


No one is hating on your club. A comment was just made about how Duez keeps coming in here stirring stuff up, and how it is disrespectful. It was then mentioned that there were members of Rollerz that were Christians/religious and how they would feel about the disrespect being shown by one of their members. Duez just blew it up like it was beef.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 8 2010, 09:08 PM~16554433
> *No one is hating on your club. A comment was just made about how Duez keeps coming in here stirring stuff up, and how it is disrespectful. It was then mentioned that there were members of Rollerz that were Christians/religious and how they would feel about the disrespect being shown by one of their members. Duez just blew it up like it was beef.
> *


Really no need to bring car clubs into a discussion of the universe. The attack was personal and irrelevant to the conversation.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 11:11 PM~16554479
> *Really no need to bring car clubs into a discussion of the universe. The attack was personal and irrelevant to the conversation.
> *


Wasn't really an attack, as much as someone pointing out that for someone that is a part of a club that has gained a lot of respect you don't seem to be showing any back. 

And Duez, regardless of what your beliefs are, coming into this topic and cussing is a sign of disrespect. It doesn't matter if you feel that no one governs your speech or not, you know what this topic is, and should at least show a little bit more restraint.

As far as your comments and images go...knock yourself out. Everybody here was in school and studied the same thing you keep posting. We're not denying the fact that science exists, or that anyone has their own opinion, we just feel strongly in our beliefs and wish that same faith and love for you. 

If things get heated and someone calls you out for thinking the way you do and saying some of the things that you say, it is because we are passionate of our love for the Lord. You may not see that, or agree with that, but that is your decision and one we don't agree with, so plan on getting a response in that regard. 

It is why you are here, after all. Que no?


----------



## jvasquez

Psalm 109:30
But I will give repeated thanks to the Lord,praising him to everyone.


----------



## jvasquez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

*Romans 1:20-22 (New Living Translation)*

20 For ever since the world was created, people have seen the earth and sky. Through everything God made, they can clearly see his invisible qualities—his eternal power and divine nature. So they have no excuse for not knowing God.

21 Yes, they knew God, but they wouldn’t worship him as God or even give him thanks. And they began to think up foolish ideas of what God was like. As a result, their minds became dark and confused. 22 Claiming to be wise, they instead became utter fools. 

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 8 2010, 09:08 PM~16554433
> *No one is hating on your club. A comment was just made about how Duez keeps coming in here stirring stuff up, and how it is disrespectful. It was then mentioned that there were members of Rollerz that were Christians/religious and how they would feel about the disrespect being shown by one of their members. Duez just blew it up like it was beef.
> *


Pss pss. Tone it down. We just talking dog. He still my bROther! I can drink a beer and talk all day. And yes I drink. Cuss and act human! That doesn't make me a bad person. I know I could be better. But I'm still just a man.


----------



## Duez

So let's say the preist was right about the big bang. I'm reading Stephen Hawkings book, and he says that the big bang was not necessarily the beginning of the universe, but rather the farthest back that we can study. Making anything that happened before the big bang irrelevant. 

Here's my beef with the big bang. If everything came from a central point, then everything would be moving in a similar direction, it isn't. Plus in two directions everything should be moving at the same speed.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 8 2010, 10:32 PM~16554735
> *Pss pss. Tone it down. We just talking dog. He still my bROther! I can drink a beer and talk all day. And yes I drink. Cuss and act human! That doesn't make me a bad person. I know I could be better. But I'm still just a man.
> *


Can't we all? :yes:

The thing is, at least we're trying...that's all we can do.


----------



## jvasquez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

*Romans 1:20-22 (New Living Translation)*

20 For ever since the world was created, people have seen the earth and sky. Through everything God made, they can clearly see his invisible qualities—his eternal power and divine nature. So they have no excuse for not knowing God.

21 Yes, they knew God, but they wouldn’t worship him as God or even give him thanks. And they began to think up foolish ideas of what God was like. As a result, their minds became dark and confused. 22 Claiming to be wise, they instead became utter fools. 

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 8 2010, 11:32 PM~16554735
> *Pss pss. Tone it down. We just talking dog. He still my bROther! I can drink a beer and talk all day. And yes I drink. Cuss and act human! That doesn't make me a bad person. I know I could be better. But I'm still just a man.
> *


Didn't realize I came across as harsh, just trying to bring you up to speed and explain that no one actually made any hostile remarks toward Rollerz. And we're all men...well, some here are women. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hey at least we all have one common thing! We like to ride and stay on latitlow!


----------



## Duez

This topic is starting to suck. Lets get back to discussing the bible. :|


----------



## jvasquez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

*Romans 1:20-22 (New Living Translation)*

20 For ever since the world was created, people have seen the earth and sky. Through everything God made, they can clearly see his invisible qualities—his eternal power and divine nature. So they have no excuse for not knowing God.

21 *Yes, they knew God, but they wouldn’t worship him as God or even give him thanks. And they began to think up foolish ideas of what God was like. *As a result, their minds became dark and confused. 22 Claiming to be wise, they instead became utter fools. 

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2010, 09:38 PM~16554809
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> Romans 1:20-22 (New Living Translation)
> 
> 20 For ever since the world was created, people have seen the earth and sky. Through everything God made, they can clearly see his invisible qualities—his eternal power and divine nature. So they have no excuse for not knowing God.
> 
> 21 Yes, they knew God, but they wouldn’t worship him as God or even give him thanks. And they began to think up foolish ideas of what God was like. As a result, their minds became dark and confused. 22 Claiming to be wise, they instead became utter fools.
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> *


Is it me, or is that discouraging independent thought. More like "this is how it is, dont question it." That right there would make me think the bible is trying to hide something.


----------



## jvasquez

TTT


----------



## jvasquez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

*Romans 1:20-22 (New Living Translation)*

20 For ever since the world was created, people have seen the earth and sky. Through everything God made, they can clearly see his invisible qualities—his eternal power and divine nature. So they have no excuse for not knowing God.

21 Yes, they *knew *God, but they wouldn’t worship him as God or even give him thanks. And they began to think up foolish ideas of what God was like. As a result, their minds became dark and confused. 22 Claiming to be wise, they instead became utter fools. 

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Feb 8 2010, 09:30 PM~16554711-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:
> 
> *Romans 1:20-22 (New Living Translation)*
> 
> 20 For ever since the world was created, people have seen the earth and sky. Through everything God made, they can clearly see his invisible qualities—his eternal power and divine nature. So they have no excuse for not knowing God.
> 
> 21 Yes, they knew God, but they wouldn’t worship him as God or even give him thanks. And they began to think up foolish ideas of what God was like. As a result, their minds became dark and confused. 22 Claiming to be wise, they instead became utter fools.
> 
> :wow: :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 09:38 PM~16554809
> *:wow: :wow:
> 
> Romans 1:20-22 (New Living Translation)
> 
> 20 For ever since the world was created, people have seen the earth and sky. Through everything God made, they can clearly see his invisible qualities—his eternal power and divine nature. So they have no excuse for not knowing God.
> 
> 21 Yes, they knew God, but they wouldn’t worship him as God or even give him thanks. And they began to think up foolish ideas of what God was like. As a result, their minds became dark and confused. 22 Claiming to be wise, they instead became utter fools.
> 
> :wow: :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Feb 8 2010, 09:44 PM~16554900
> *:wow: :wow:
> 
> Romans 1:20-22 (New Living Translation)
> 
> 20 For ever since the world was created, people have seen the earth and sky. Through everything God made, they can clearly see his invisible qualities—his eternal power and divine nature. So they have no excuse for not knowing God.
> 
> 21 Yes, they knew God, but they wouldn’t worship him as God or even give him thanks. And they began to think up foolish ideas of what God was like. As a result, their minds became dark and confused. 22 Claiming to be wise, they instead became utter fools.
> 
> :wow: :wow:
> *


Now I'm not trying to be disrespectful, but what is the point of posting the same passage three times on the same page?


----------



## jvasquez

*Romans 10:17*
Consequently, faith comes from hearing the message, and the message is heard through the word of Christ.


----------



## jvasquez

*Romans 10:17* (King James Version)

17 So then faith cometh by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.


----------



## jvasquez

*Galatians 6:9*
Let us not become weary in doing good, for at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up.


----------



## jvasquez

John 10:10

10 The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly.


----------



## Duez

Is everybody in agreement that this topic has become completely about me now?


----------



## jvasquez

*Galatians 6:7*
Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 11:45 PM~16554916
> *Is it me, or is that discouraging independent thought. More like "this is how it is, dont question it." That right there would make me think the bible is trying to hide something.
> *


Not hiding anything, just explaining that sometimes people think they know something and try to put their own spin on it when they really don't know all they think they do. Those people just end up making themselves look like fools.


----------



## jvasquez

*Revelation 12:11*
And they overcame him by the blood of the Lamb, and by the word of their testimony;


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 11:51 PM~16554994
> *Is everybody in agreement that this topic has become completely about me now?
> *


No.


----------



## jvasquez

2 Corinthians 5:10 (Amplified Bible)

10 For we must all appear and be revealed as we are before the judgment seat of Christ, so that each one may receive [his pay] according to what he has done in the body, whether good or evil [considering what his *purpose *and *motive *have been, and *what he has achieved*, *been busy with*, and given himself and his attention to accomplishing].


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 09:51 PM~16554994
> *Is everybody in agreement that this topic has become completely about me now?
> *


Haha.


----------



## jvasquez

Luke 6:44 (King James Version)

44 For every tree is known by his own fruit. For of thorns men do not gather figs, nor of a bramble bush gather they grapes.


----------



## jvasquez

John 14:16-18 (New International Version)

16 And I will ask the Father, and he will give you another Counselor to be with you forever— 17 the Spirit of truth.* The world cannot accept him, because it neither sees him nor knows him. But you know him, for he lives with you and will be in you.* 18 I will not leave you as orphans; I will come to you.


----------



## jvasquez

*Joshua 1:8* (New International Version)

8 Do not let this Book of the Law depart from your mouth; *meditate on it day and night*, so that you may be careful to do everything written in it. Then you will be prosperous and successful.


----------



## Duez

*2 Chronicles 23 14-17*

14Then Jehoiada the priest brought out the captains of hundreds that were set over the host, and said unto them, Have her forth of the ranges: and whoso followeth her, let him be slain with the sword. For the priest said, Slay her not in the house of the LORD.

15So they laid hands on her; and when she was come to the entering of the horse gate by the king's house, they slew her there.

16And Jehoiada made a covenant between him, and between all the people, and between the king, that they should be the LORD's people.

17Then all the people went to the house of Baal, and brake it down, and brake his altars and his images in pieces, and slew Mattan the priest of Baal before the altars.


----------



## jvasquez

*John 4:24* (Amplified Bible)

24God is a Spirit (a spiritual Being) and those who worship Him must worship Him in spirit and in truth (reality).


----------



## Duez

Lamentations 4:9-11 (New American Standard Bible)

9Better are those (A)slain with the sword
Than those slain with hunger;
For they (B)pine away, being stricken
For lack of the fruits of the field.
10The hands of compassionate women
©Boiled their own children;
They became (D)food for them
Because of the destruction of the daughter of my people.
11The LORD has (E)accomplished His wrath,
He has poured out His fierce anger;
And He has (F)kindled a fire in Zion
Which has consumed its foundations.


----------



## Duez

Amos 4:1-3 (New American Standard Bible)

Amos 4
"Yet You Have Not Returned to Me"
1Hear this word, you cows of (A)Bashan who are on the (B)mountain of Samaria,
Who ©oppress the poor, who crush the needy,
Who say to your husbands, "Bring now, that we may (D)drink!"
2The Lord GOD has (E)sworn by His (F)holiness,
"Behold, the days are coming upon you
When they will take you away with (G)meat hooks,
And the last of you with (H)fish hooks.
3"You will (I)go out through breaches in the walls,
Each one straight before her,
And you will be cast to Harmon," *declares the LORD*.


----------



## jvasquez

*James 1:17*
Every good and perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of the heavenly lights,* who does not change like shifting shadows*.


----------



## Duez

Amos 9:1-4 (New American Standard Bible)

Amos 9
God's Judgment Unavoidable
1 I saw the Lord standing beside the (A)altar, and He said,
"Smite the capitals so that the (B)thresholds will shake,
And ©*break them on the heads of them all!
Then I will (D)slay the rest of them with the sword*;
They will (E)not have a fugitive who will flee,
Or a refugee who will escape.
2"Though they dig into (F)Sheol,
From there will *My hand take them*;
And though they (G)ascend to heaven,
From there will I bring them down.
3"Though they hide on the summit of Carmel,
* I will (H)search them out and take them from there*;
And though they (I)conceal themselves from My sight on the floor of the sea,
From there *I will command the (J)serpent and it will bite them*.


----------



## jvasquez

*Matthew 21:12-13 *(King James Version)

12 And Jesus went into the temple of God, and cast out all them that sold and bought in the temple, and overthrew the tables of the moneychangers, and the seats of them that sold doves,

13 And said unto them, It is written, My house shall be called the house of prayer; but ye have made it a den of thieves.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night kats.


----------



## jvasquez

*Romans 8:28*
And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 10:10 PM~16555246
> *Amos 9:1-4 (New American Standard Bible)
> 
> Amos 9
> God's Judgment Unavoidable
> 1 I saw the Lord standing beside the (A)altar, and He said,
> "Smite the capitals so that the (B)thresholds will shake,
> And ©break them on the heads of them all!
> Then I will (D)slay the rest of them with the sword;
> They will (E)not have a fugitive who will flee,
> Or a refugee who will escape.
> 2"Though they dig into (F)Sheol,
> From there will My hand take them;
> And though they (G)ascend to heaven,
> From there will I bring them down.
> 3"Though they hide on the summit of Carmel,
> I will (H)search them out and take them from there;
> And though they (I)conceal themselves from My sight on the floor of the sea,
> From there I will command the (J)serpent and it will bite them.
> *


Now here's the thing. If the almighty god wanted to kill somebody, why would he use such a messy method like a sword? If he gave life to humans in the first place, we does he have to ask others to kill them? If he was truly divine, then I dont think hand to hand combat would ever be used.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 8 2010, 11:12 PM~16555271
> *Night kats.
> *


GOD Bless You...hope you were able to read a few of those scriptures...as the WORD comes forth...so does the anointing of HIS Word.

Good Night Bro.


----------



## jvasquez

*Luke 4:1-13* (King James Version)

1 And Jesus being full of the Holy Ghost returned from Jordan, and was led by the Spirit into the wilderness,

2 Being forty days tempted of the devil. And in those days he did eat nothing: and when they were ended, he afterward hungered.

3 And the devil said unto him, If thou be the Son of God, command this stone that it be made bread.

4 And Jesus answered him, saying, It is written, That man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word of God.

5 And the devil, taking him up into an high mountain, shewed unto him all the kingdoms of the world in a moment of time.

6 And the devil said unto him, All this power will I give thee, and the glory of them: for that is delivered unto me; and to whomsoever I will I give it.

7 If thou therefore wilt worship me, all shall be thine.

8 And Jesus answered and said unto him, Get thee behind me, Satan: for it is written, Thou shalt worship the Lord thy God, and him only shalt thou serve.

9 And he brought him to Jerusalem, and set him on a pinnacle of the temple, and said unto him, If thou be the Son of God, cast thyself down from hence:

10 For it is written, He shall give his angels charge over thee, to keep thee:

11 And in their hands they shall bear thee up, lest at any time thou dash thy foot against a stone.

12 And Jesus answering said unto him, It is said, Thou shalt not tempt the Lord thy God.

13 And when the devil had ended all the temptation, he departed from him for a season.


----------



## jvasquez

*Mark 6:4-7*

4 But Jesus, said unto them, A prophet is not without honour, but in his own country, and among his own kin, and in his own house.

5 And he could there do no mighty work, save that he laid his hands upon a few sick folk, and healed them.

6 And he marvelled because of their unbelief. And he went round about the villages, teaching.

7 And he called unto him the twelve, and began to send them forth by two and two; and gave them power over unclean spirits;


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 10:10 PM~16555246
> *Amos 9:1-4 (New American Standard Bible)
> 
> Amos 9
> God's Judgment Unavoidable
> 1 I saw the Lord standing beside the (A)altar, and He said,
> "Smite the capitals so that the (B)thresholds will shake,
> And ©break them on the heads of them all!
> Then I will (D)slay the rest of them with the sword;
> They will (E)not have a fugitive who will flee,
> Or a refugee who will escape.
> 2"Though they dig into (F)Sheol,
> From there will My hand take them;
> And though they (G)ascend to heaven,
> From there will I bring them down.
> 3"Though they hide on the summit of Carmel,
> I will (H)search them out and take them from there;
> And though they (I)conceal themselves from My sight on the floor of the sea,
> From there I will command the (J)serpent and it will bite them.
> *


Now here's the thing. If the almighty god wanted to kill somebody, why would he use such a messy method like a sword? If he gave life to humans in the first place, we does he have to ask others to kill them? If he was truly divine, then I dont think hand to hand combat would ever be used.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 10:10 PM~16555246
> *Amos 9:1-4 (New American Standard Bible)
> 
> Amos 9
> God's Judgment Unavoidable
> 1 I saw the Lord standing beside the (A)altar, and He said,
> "Smite the capitals so that the (B)thresholds will shake,
> And ©break them on the heads of them all!
> Then I will (D)slay the rest of them with the sword;
> They will (E)not have a fugitive who will flee,
> Or a refugee who will escape.
> 2"Though they dig into (F)Sheol,
> From there will My hand take them;
> And though they (G)ascend to heaven,
> From there will I bring them down.
> 3"Though they hide on the summit of Carmel,
> I will (H)search them out and take them from there;
> And though they (I)conceal themselves from My sight on the floor of the sea,
> From there I will command the (J)serpent and it will bite them.
> *


Now here's the thing. If the almighty god wanted to kill somebody, why would he use such a messy method like a sword? If he gave life to humans in the first place, we does he have to ask others to kill them? If he was truly divine, then I dont think hand to hand combat would ever be used.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 10:10 PM~16555246
> *Amos 9:1-4 (New American Standard Bible)
> 
> Amos 9
> God's Judgment Unavoidable
> 1 I saw the Lord standing beside the (A)altar, and He said,
> "Smite the capitals so that the (B)thresholds will shake,
> And ©break them on the heads of them all!
> Then I will (D)slay the rest of them with the sword;
> They will (E)not have a fugitive who will flee,
> Or a refugee who will escape.
> 2"Though they dig into (F)Sheol,
> From there will My hand take them;
> And though they (G)ascend to heaven,
> From there will I bring them down.
> 3"Though they hide on the summit of Carmel,
> I will (H)search them out and take them from there;
> And though they (I)conceal themselves from My sight on the floor of the sea,
> From there I will command the (J)serpent and it will bite them.
> *


Now here's the thing. If the almighty god wanted to kill somebody, why would he use such a messy method like a sword? If he gave life to humans in the first place, we does he have to ask others to kill them? If he was truly divine, then I dont think hand to hand combat would ever be used.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 10:10 PM~16555246
> *Amos 9:1-4 (New American Standard Bible)
> 
> Amos 9
> God's Judgment Unavoidable
> 1 I saw the Lord standing beside the (A)altar, and He said,
> "Smite the capitals so that the (B)thresholds will shake,
> And ©break them on the heads of them all!
> Then I will (D)slay the rest of them with the sword;
> They will (E)not have a fugitive who will flee,
> Or a refugee who will escape.
> 2"Though they dig into (F)Sheol,
> From there will My hand take them;
> And though they (G)ascend to heaven,
> From there will I bring them down.
> 3"Though they hide on the summit of Carmel,
> I will (H)search them out and take them from there;
> And though they (I)conceal themselves from My sight on the floor of the sea,
> From there I will command the (J)serpent and it will bite them.
> *


Now here's the thing. If the almighty god wanted to kill somebody, why would he use such a messy method like a sword? If he gave life to humans in the first place, we does he have to ask others to kill them? If he was truly divine, then I dont think hand to hand combat would ever be used.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Amos9 :13 Behold, the days are coming, declares the Lord, when the plowman shall overtake the reaper and the treader of grapes him who sows the seed; the mountains shall drip sweet wine, and all the hills shall flow with it.

Amos9 :14 I will restore the fortunes of my people Israel, and they shall rebuild the ruined cities and inhabit them; they shall plant vineyards and drink their wine, and they shall make gardens and eat their fruit.

Amos9 :15 I will plant them on their land, and they shall never again be uprooted out of the land that I have given them, says the Lord your God.


----------



## jvasquez

*Hebrews 2:2-4 *(New International Version)

2 For if the message spoken by angels was binding, and every violation and disobedience received its just punishment, 3 how shall we escape if we ignore such a great salvation? This salvation, which was first announced by the Lord, was confirmed to us by those who heard him. 4 God also testified to it by signs, wonders and various miracles, and gifts of the Holy Spirit distributed according to his will.


----------



## jvasquez

*1 Peter 2:9*
But ye are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvellous light;


----------



## jvasquez

*Psalm 34:1*
I will bless the LORD at all times: his praise shall continually be in my mouth.


----------



## Duez

So this is Jesus' brother. 









Now what I take is Jesus was executed for our sins. But 30 years later, god allowed his brother to be executed by the romans as well. Why is that?


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez

Something to ride to...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Feb 8 2010, 08:05 PM~16553759
> *wheres all the people who dont believe in god or at least the fake gods these criminal religions teach of??
> me personally i dont believe in god, i got manyt reasons, but a main one is that when the whites invaded new lands or brought the slaves over they did not give the people a choice to believe in their god, anybody that wasntr white had their god or belief, white people forced their beliefs on the rest, they gave the option die or believe, many people died cuz of god
> and how come god never talkto anyone in other parts of the world?? ma ybe he did not speak the language??
> also it does not make sense when peoplethank god for only good, if he is responsible for good hes has to be for the bad, ie haiti, alot of people thanking god theyre alive but i guess he couldnt do anything for the other people that were crushed to death
> so i guess common sense plays a huge role in my thought
> what u guys think?/??
> *


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## ClassicPlayer




----------



## ClassicPlayer




----------



## jvasquez

Millioyon is jammin'...I heard him first on the Kingdom Business Pt.2 Comp, from Canton Jones. Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## 65ragrider

sup brothers God bless you all God is good i had a long day today and i went threw alot but i want to thank jesus for what he did for me today he is always there when i need him


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 9 2010, 12:03 AM~16555868
> *sup brothers God bless you all God is good i had a long day today and i went threw alot but i want to thank jesus for what he did for me today he is always there when i need him
> *


GOD BLESS BRO!!!

:wave:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 9 2010, 01:03 AM~16555868
> *sup brothers God bless you all God is good i had a long day today and i went threw alot but i want to thank jesus for what he did for me today he is always there when i need him
> *


Quoted for TRUTH!


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Night Brothers!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2010, 12:00 AM~16555831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just found the FREE Mixtape download on holyculture.net

http://www.holyculture.net/category/free-m...ixtapes/page/2/


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2010, 12:11 AM~16555950
> *Night Brothers!
> *


Later Bro.


----------



## BIGGZEKE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 8 2010, 10:42 AM~16548730
> *ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD
> *


YES HE IS. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2010, 10:14 PM~16555293
> *Romans 8:28
> And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.
> *


Amen x infinite  that verse is as solid as a steel block.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2010, 10:29 PM~16555447
> *Psalm 34:1
> I will bless the LORD at all times: his praise shall continually be in my mouth.
> *


 :h5: 
IM SERIOUSLY LOVIN IT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 10:30 PM~16555460
> *So this is Jesus' brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what I take is Jesus was executed for our sins. But 30 years later, god allowed his brother to be executed by the romans as well. Why is that?
> *


crack is wack


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2010, 09:53 PM~16555013
> *Galatians 6:7
> Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap.
> *


Man... even the gentiles learned that _without_ knowing about God :0 Learned to watch that mouth and them ways! hno: :nono:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 8 2010, 11:01 AM~16548886
> *and before you say those are not facts duez,  I got them straight from your bible, wikipedia
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE

He got in RO obviously cuz he doesn't say the garbage out loud t them that he types in here. 0 balls. False rider as well. I know many RO riderz in and out of Christ that would put him to the ground if they knew what he wrote up in here. But it aint about that, just like this room isn't a discussion room about if God is real or not.

Pitty the weak hearted brothers and sisters.. vengence is the Lords. Daily life proves this, and this isn't even where it ends. We were weak too when we were lost, but we know that God's grace is sufficient, and in this we must be thankful, for by it we were saved, but must be hopeful for the lost.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 9 2010, 01:06 AM~16556974
> *He got in RO obviously cuz he doesn't say the garbage out loud t them that he types in here. 0 balls. False rider as well. I know many RO riderz in and out of Christ that would put him to the ground if they knew what he wrote up in here. But it aint about that, just like this room isn't a discussion room about if God is real or not.
> 
> Pitty the weak hearted brothers and sisters.. vengence is the Lords. Daily life proves this, and this isn't even where it ends. We were weak too when we were lost, but we know that God's grace is sufficient, and in this we must be thankful, for by it we were saved, but must be hopeful for the lost.
> *


There was Rollerz in here reading this today. The club doesn't discriminate against any religious beliefs.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Feb 8 2010, 11:11 PM~16555954-->
> 
> 
> 
> I just found the FREE Mixtape download on holyculture.net
> 
> http://www.holyculture.net/category/free-m...ixtapes/page/2/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool gona have to check that out. Might be nice at one our youth events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 01:06 AM~16556974
> *He got in RO obviously cuz he doesn't say the garbage out loud t them that he types in here. 0 balls. False rider as well. I know many RO riderz in and out of Christ that would put him to the ground if they knew what he wrote up in here. But it aint about that, just like this room isn't a discussion room about if God is real or not.
> 
> Pitty the weak hearted brothers and sisters.. vengence is the Lords. Daily life proves this, and this isn't even where it ends. We were weak too when we were lost, but we know that God's grace is sufficient, and in this we must be thankful, for by it we were saved, but must be hopeful for the lost.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well. I agree and disagree with you. Where pretty tight group and believe me I been busted a couple times. But I have yet heard my bROther be disrespectfull nor ignorant. We still have our own thoughts.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Feb 9 2010, 01:56 AM~16557225
> *There was Rollerz in here reading this today. The club doesn't discriminate against any religious beliefs.
> *


Yup. I'm not gona vice Jesus you today!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Forgot to say good morning. Looks like another nice snow melting day here in NC. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 9 2010, 04:06 AM~16556974
> *He got in RO obviously cuz he doesn't say the garbage out loud t them that he types in here. vengence is the Lords. Daily life proves this, and this isn't even where it ends. We were weak too when we were lost, but we know that God's grace is sufficient, and in this we must be thankful, for by it we were saved, but must be hopeful for the lost.
> *


a loving god would back all this negative talk up right? I thought "christian living" people never turned the other cheek? I thought you were above the petty day to day down talking?


----------



## 95rangeron14z

TTT.. God Bless brothers..


----------



## NIMSTER64

Good morning. God bless everyone


----------



## jvasquez

*2 Corinthians 6:14 (Amplified Bible)*

14 Do not be unequally yoked with unbelievers [do not make mismated alliances with them or come under a different yoke with them, inconsistent with your faith]. For what partnership have right living and right standing with God with iniquity and lawlessness? Or how can light have fellowship with darkness?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Feb 9 2010, 06:27 AM~16557967-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 07:46 AM~16558191
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Feb 9 2010, 08:06 AM~16558256


:wave:


----------



## jvasquez

*Mark 14:38 (New International Version)*

38 Watch and pray so that you will not fall into temptation. The spirit is willing, but the body is weak."


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 9 2010, 06:32 AM~16557987


What do you believe Airborne?


----------



## King Daddy

Keep Christ on top of this, not man.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Thank you Lord for blessing me with yet another day of life. It is because of You that I can welcome every day's trials and tribulations, for You are with me.

Morning brothers and sisters. :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 9 2010, 08:37 AM~16558375
> *Mark 14:38 (New International Version)
> 
> 38 Watch and pray so that you will not fall into temptation. The spirit is willing, but the body is weak."
> *


I need to memorise this verse. it will help me with my weakness of beer.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Feb 9 2010, 08:47 AM~16558419-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 09:26 AM~16558727
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Feb 9 2010, 10:25 AM~16559170


Praise The Lord Jesus for you my brothers!!!

:h5:


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2010, 08:26 AM~16558727
> *Thank you Lord for blessing me with yet another day of life. It is because of You that I can welcome every day's trials and tribulations, for You are with me.
> 
> Morning brothers and sisters. :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: amen


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 09:51 PM~16554994
> *Is everybody in agreement that this topic has become completely about me now? <span style='color:red'>JESUS IS KING*


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2010, 03:37 PM~16551137
> *Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres.And now these... three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love.1 Corinthians 13:4 -13:13
> *


AMEN- GOD IS LOVE.


----------



## Duez

Another spin on a rock traveling through space.


----------



## RA-RA

:thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Feb 9 2010, 10:39 AM~16558381-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 9 2010, 06:32 AM~16557987
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe Airborne?
> [/b]
Click to expand...

I think people who say they "live a christian life" are the first to get defensive and make snide remarks when someone either disagrees ar asks questions are not "christians" but living a life of vanity. These are the people whe NEED to make sure everyone knows how religious they are. These same people judge everyone around them who have'nt shown the same level of exhuberance as they have about something that is supposed to be a personal relationship. That book doesn't say anything about walking up to strangers and telling them they need to accept th lord etc. It says to "bear witness". Since when is a witness some one who just blabs everything unprovoked?

Telling people they need to be saved is a subjrct that makes me laugh. That book says only the lord can save a mortal soul. What makes these storefront church leaders think they speak for an entity none of them have ever spoken to. And this figurative "spoke to me indirectly" nonsense is really hypicritical. It is a lie that they some how talked themselves into believing so they can feal better about telling evere how they are going to hel unless they act the same wae he does.

I think everyone is entitled to worship horney toads if they want. I don't judge the wackos who try to make me believe how an all powerful being can't change his mind ant stop people from killing eachother in his name. I can't believe a loving being would SEND their "children" to die for a cause against people who are , in their minds, doing the same.


I could go on.


----------



## 65ragrider

> What do you believe Airborne?


I think people who say they "live a christian life" are the first to get defensive and make snide remarks when someone either disagrees ar asks questions are not "christians" but living a life of vanity. These are the people whe NEED to make sure everyone knows how religious they are. These same people judge everyone around them who have'nt shown the same level of exhuberance as they have about something that is supposed to be a personal relationship. That book doesn't say anything about walking up to strangers and telling them they need to accept th lord etc. It says to "bear witness". Since when is a witness some one who just blabs everything unprovoked?

Telling people they need to be saved is a subjrct that makes me laugh. That book says only the lord can save a mortal soul. What makes these storefront church leaders think they speak for an entity none of them have ever spoken to. And this figurative "spoke to me indirectly" nonsense is really hypicritical. It is a lie that they some how talked themselves into believing so they can feal better about telling evere how they are going to hel unless they act the same wae he does.

I think everyone is entitled to worship horney toads if they want. I don't judge the wackos who try to make me believe how an all powerful being can't change his mind ant stop people from killing eachother in his name. I can't believe a loving being would SEND their "children" to die for a cause against people who are , in their minds, doing the same.
I could go on.
[/quote]
so are you one of those big bang guys


----------



## Airborne

> I think people who say they "live a christian life" are the first to get defensive and make snide remarks when someone either disagrees ar asks questions are not "christians" but living a life of vanity. These are the people whe NEED to make sure everyone knows how religious they are. These same people judge everyone around them who have'nt shown the same level of exhuberance as they have about something that is supposed to be a personal relationship. That book doesn't say anything about walking up to strangers and telling them they need to accept th lord etc. It says to "bear witness". Since when is a witness some one who just blabs everything unprovoked?
> 
> Telling people they need to be saved is a subjrct that makes me laugh. That book says only the lord can save a mortal soul. What makes these storefront church leaders think they speak for an entity none of them have ever spoken to. And this figurative "spoke to me indirectly" nonsense is really hypicritical. It is a lie that they some how talked themselves into believing so they can feal better about telling evere how they are going to hel unless they act the same wae he does.
> 
> I think everyone is entitled to worship horney toads if they want. I don't judge the wackos who try to make me believe how an all powerful being can't change his mind ant stop people from killing eachother in his name. I can't believe a loving being would SEND their "children" to die for a cause against people who are , in their minds, doing the same.
> I could go on.


so are you one of those big bang guys
[/quote]
What do you mean? Are you trying to be derogatory?


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Airborne

I have a disdain for people who will NEVER, no matter what facts are presented to them change their mind. 

Hypocrites are on the top of my “people who should not reproduce” list and the majority of the hypocrites I have had the misfortune of crossing paths with were and are “super religious”.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 9 2010, 12:25 PM~16560383
> *What do you believe Airborne?
> *





> *I think people who say they "live a christian life" are the first to get defensive and make snide remarks when someone either disagrees ar asks questions are not "christians" but living a life of vanity. These are the people whe NEED to make sure everyone knows how religious they are. These same people judge everyone around them who have'nt shown the same level of exhuberance as they have about something that is supposed to be a personal relationship. That book doesn't say anything about walking up to strangers and telling them they need to accept th lord etc. It says to "bear witness". Since when is a witness some one who just blabs everything unprovoked?
> 
> Telling people they need to be saved is a subjrct that makes me laugh. That book says only the lord can save a mortal soul. What makes these storefront church leaders think they speak for an entity none of them have ever spoken to. And this figurative "spoke to me indirectly" nonsense is really hypicritical. It is a lie that they some how talked themselves into believing so they can feal better about telling evere how they are going to hel unless they act the same wae he does.
> 
> I think everyone is entitled to worship horney toads if they want. I don't judge the wackos who try to make me believe how an all powerful being can't change his mind ant stop people from killing eachother in his name. I can't believe a loving being would SEND their "children" to die for a cause against people who are , in their minds, doing the same.
> I could go on.
> *


I could go on and on too...however, I've never told anyone they need to be saved or believe. If any one person comes in here and wants to bring their beliefs then of course I'm going to share what I believe. My perspective has always been (and you can go back 50 pages and see) this is what I believe and I can't make you believe but if I'm going to share my perspective from The Bible then it's up the that person to make their choice. That is 100% true for Christians and non-believers.

Judgment is the forming of an opinion, estimate, notion, or conclusion, as from circumstances presented to the mind.

When CHRISTIANS are sharing the Truth from The Bible they are preaching the Word, not forming opinions but merely sharing the TRUTH. I've never told anyone your going to hell because you said that, or I'm better than you because I believe.

Some times people say CHRISTIANS are judging them because they feel condemned for their actions and wonder why someone is telling them how to live their life. But sharing the Word with someone can make others feel as though their being judged IF they don't like what you hear.

2 Corinthians 5:17-19 (New International Version)
17 Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation; the old has gone, the new has come! 18 All this is from God, who reconciled us to himself through Christ and gave us the ministry of reconciliation: 19 that God was reconciling the world to himself in Christ, not counting men's sins against them. And he has committed to us the message of reconciliation.

This verse says that we should reconcile others. We should help them understand the WORD...while it's true to live an example...sometimes we are to say words to them. But my approach has always been here's what the Bible says, now what you do is up to you.

I hope you understand my approach to this and although, no one is perfect, we shouldn't look at man as an example of GODLINESS, JESUS is our ONLY example. If no one who has sinned could ever share the TRUTH no one would ever hear it, because no one is perfect.

So what is that you believe? Do you believe JESUS is the Son of GOD? Do you believe in Heaven and Hell? Do you believe in the Bible?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 9 2010, 12:45 PM~16560580
> *I have a disdain for people who will NEVER, no matter what facts are presented to them change their mind.
> 
> Hypocrites are on the top of my “people who should not reproduce” list and the majority of the hypocrites I have had the misfortune of crossing paths with were and are “super religious”.
> *


I've never disagreed with science or Nova or any proofs presented in this thread or in my life. What I don''t understand is that no one can say how mankind can be intelligently designed yet be the result of an explosion or Nova.

I think it takes more belief in that then accepting the Bible as truth, that's all I'm saying. 

And if GOD was not real, then why have I been able to feel a change in my heart of how I view life? Because He has done something on the inside of me to make me want something more than just living a life without purpose.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 9 2010, 02:50 PM~16560615
> *I could go on and on too...however, I've never told anyone they need to be saved or believe. If any one person comes in here and wants to bring their beliefs then of course I'm going to share what I believe. My perspective has always been (and you can go back 50 pages and see) this is what I believe and I can't make you believe but if I'm going to share my perspective from The Bible then it's up the that person to make their choice. That is 100% true for Christians and non-believers. We were made in His immage right? If so then I think if you believe in the words written in the book then you should believe that God thinks you are just as good as Jesus. He even doubted his role and questioned God, would you call the perfect?
> So what is that you believe? Do you believe JESUS is the Son of GOD? Do you believe in Heaven and Hell? Do you believe in the Bible?
> *


I believe I have seen some horrible things in my life and 99.9% of them were caused by people acting in the name of "God". I believe the Bible was written and enforced as a way to keep people from thinking too much. I think it is an easy way out to not have to take responsibility for your own actions. 

I believe you make your own way through life, not that it is part of a "plan" because if it were then I wouldn't have to try,. Or is it like a DVD where you have an alternate ending and God lets you choose which one?

I don't believe in hell because I think God, the one described throughout most of the bible would never let anything he created end up in a place like that. 

Jesus? I guess I'll find out huh?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

hey folks need you to keep my Wife in myour prayers she has to go in for a breast biopsy this week!!!!!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 9 2010, 02:59 PM~16560678
> *I've never disagreed with science or Nova or any proofs presented in this thread or in my life. What I don''t understand is that no one can say how mankind can be intelligently designed yet be the result of an explosion or Nova.
> 
> I think it takes more belief in that then accepting the Bible as truth, that's all I'm saying.
> 
> And if GOD was not real, then why have I been able to feel a change in my heart of how I view life? Because He has done something on the inside of me to make me want something more than just living a life without purpose.
> *


I can't tell you either way. I can tell you that my mind is open and I think we didn't just apear wearing maple leaves in a garden. Do you know how icky it is to think we came from the SAME TWO PEOPLE?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 9 2010, 01:07 PM~16560744
> *I believe I have seen some horrible things in my life and 99.9% of them were caused by people acting in the name of "God". I believe the Bible was written and enforced as a way to keep people from thinking too much. I think it is an easy way out to not have to take responsibility for your own actions.
> 
> I believe you make your own way through life, not that it is part of a "plan" because if it were then I wouldn't have to try,. Or is it like a DVD where you have an alternate ending and God lets you choose which one?
> 
> I don't believe in hell because I think God, the one described throughout most of the bible would never let anything he created end up in a place like that.
> 
> Jesus? I guess I'll find out huh?
> *


I can tell we disagee on most of these things...now the question is, now that you shared your beliefs are you going to say, I donn't believe the Bible, GOD is not real, or don't bother praying for me because there is no GOD.

I can have conversation and many of the things you've shared are valid concerns and things I can talk on. But if it's going to evolve into a conversation stating things such as I just mentioned, why bother? Especially if it's going to appear as though I'm judging you or being a hypocrite.

If that's the case we can end discussion now. What do you say?


----------



## jvasquez

*Romans 10:17 (King James Version)*

17 So then faith cometh by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 9 2010, 03:15 PM~16560813
> *I can tell we disagee on most of these things...now the question is, now that you shared your beliefs are you going to say, I donn't believe the Bible, GOD is not real, or don't bother praying for me because there is no GOD.
> 
> I can have conversation and many of the things you've shared are valid concerns and things I can talk on. But if it's going to evolve into a conversation stating things such as I just mentioned, why bother? Especially if it's going to appear as though I'm judging you or being a hypocrite.
> 
> If that's the case we can end discussion now. What do you say?
> *


I am pretty open minded and I think that's why I question everything. I won't end up being an ass, that sort of attitude has no place in this sort of discussion. Peoples beliefes whatever the are are very near and dear to them, I never crap on them but I don't mind making them question them. That is a trait only bestowed upon the humans of this planet and I think it is the bes of all the "Grand Ideas".


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 9 2010, 01:26 PM~16560893
> *I am pretty open minded and I think that's why I question everything. I won't end up being an ass, that sort of attitude has no place in this sort of discussion. Peoples beliefes whatever the are are very near and dear to them, I never crap on them but I don't mind making them question them. That is a trait only bestowed upon the humans of this planet and I think it is the bes of all the "Grand Ideas".
> *


I can understand that and being open minded is definitely not something many people can attest to, but can you say that the first time you hear something, you believe it?

Romans 10:17 (King James Version)
17 So then faith cometh by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.

This applies to everything. If you repeat a lie long enough you start to believe it. The first time you hear something you form a belief. The next time you hear that same thing you strengthen your beliefs. And it's strengthened beliefs that cause changed behavior.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 9 2010, 03:25 PM~16560889
> *Romans 10:17 (King James Version)
> 
> 17 So then faith cometh by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.
> *


That means "if you don't know now you know". Not tell everyone you know.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 9 2010, 03:32 PM~16560940
> *I can understand that and being open minded is definitely not something many people can attest to, but can you say that the first time you hear something, you believe it?
> 
> Romans 10:17 (King James Version)
> 17 So then faith cometh by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.
> 
> This applies to everything. If you repeat a lie long enough you start to believe it. The first time you hear something you form a belief. The next time you hear that same thing you strengthen your beliefs. And it's strengthened beliefs that cause changed behavior.
> *


I am pretty cynical and rarely take anything at face value. I really don’t trust people who all believe the exact same thing and never question the motives of the people who want you to believe they are telling the ONLY truth. These are the same people who killed for the cross during the crusades. They are no different than the people blowing up my brother and sisters in arms in the name of something they really don’t understand.

I don’t have a need to fit in, I never change the way I am so I can be a part of a group. I think people who NEVER question the Bible are scary. That means they will do whatever their religious leader tells them is the word of the lord. Like blowing up abortion clinics and murdering doctors who perform abortions.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 9 2010, 01:39 PM~16560995
> *I am pretty cynical and rarely take anything at face value. I really don’t trust people who all believe the exact same thing and never question the motives of the people who want you to believe they are telling the ONLY truth. These are the same people who killed for the cross during the crusades. They are no different than the people blowing up my brother and sisters in arms in the name of something they really don’t understand.
> 
> I don’t have a need to fit in, I never change the way I am so I can be a part of a group. I think people who NEVER question the Bible are scary. That means they will do whatever their religious leader tells them is the word of the lord. Like blowing up abortion clinics and murdering doctors who perform abortions.
> *


I understand...I have questioned things in the Bible and fortunately every time GOD shows me the answer. The Bible only proves itself the more you read it. People can always take thing out of context and use it to say what they want.

Matthew 27:5
So Judas threw the money into the temple and left. Then he went away and hanged himself.

Luke 3:11
"... let him do likewise."

Things must be read in context and with the understanding of time, place, customs, and background.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 9 2010, 03:47 PM~16561046
> *I understand...I have questioned things in the Bible and fortunately every time GOD shows me the answer. The Bible only proves itself the more you read it. People can always take thing out of context and use it to say what they want.
> 
> Matthew 27:5
> So Judas threw the money into the temple and left. Then he went away and hanged himself.
> 
> Luke 3:11
> "... let him do likewise."
> 
> Things must be read in context and with the understanding of time, place, customs, and background.
> *


Like the Noah thing. How did the earth end up totaly covered with water when there isn't enough water to do so? That is just an example of my self sitting there as a kid wondering if God really wants us to believe that or try and figure out the moral of the story and apply it to our lives.

For the most part the bible (to me) is a guide and not a regulation. A guide written by people who needed to straiten the people out and it worked.

The same goes for every other religion. They are pretty much the same. Islam is (believe it or not) a religion based on peace. The bad people just skew it toward their agenda and teach the crooked version to the ignorant. Same could be said for crazy right wing "christians".

I know right and wrong, I hate abortion (not because the church told me it's wrong but because I just think it's sick), I don't care if men want to marry each other and I think any "religion" or "christian" who thinks god , who is infallable, made a mistake or created the ability to be against everything he wants you to believe is being hipocrite.

I never needed a man to tell me when my gut was making me regret something. I think we were put here by something higher then some explosion, but I think the explosion happened and I think religions in general are full of them selves as far as being against science and free thinking.


----------



## FORGIVEN

WHATS UP AIRBORNE  JUST MY TWO CENTS.....


> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 9 2010, 01:07 PM~16560744
> *I believe I have seen some horrible things in my life and 99.9% of them were caused by people acting in the name of "God". I believe the Bible was written and enforced as a way to keep people from thinking too much. I think it is an easy way out to not have to take responsibility for your own actions.
> 
> I believe you make your own way through life, not that it is part of a "plan" because if it were then I wouldn't have to try,. Or is it like a DVD where you have an alternate ending and God lets you choose which one?
> 
> I don't believe in hell because I think God, the one described throughout most of the bible would never let anything he created end up in a place like that.
> 
> Jesus? I guess I'll find out huh?
> *


I DONT BELIEVE ITS AN EASY WAY OUT BRO, ITS UR JUDGEMENT ON YOUR ACTIONS THAT YOU CHOOSE TO DO BUT THEIRS CONSIQUENCES TO EVERYTHING JUDGEMENT DAY IS FOR EVERYBODY WERE ALL GONNA GET JUDGED AT THE END BEFORE INTERRING THE LORDS KINGDOM.

AND SECOND THE DEVIL MADE HIS OWN CHOICE OF BEING AGAINST OUR FATHER HE DIDNT PUT HIM THEIR HE CHOICED TO FALL AND TAKE SOME OF HIS ANGELS WITH HIM. GOD DIDNT MAKE HIM LEAVE, SEE THATS THE DIFFERENCE WE HAVE CHOICES HERE EITHER YOU BIELIVE IN THE BIBLE AND SCRIPTURE OR YOU DONT, I PERSONNALY DONT MAKE ANYBODY CHOOSE ALL I DO IS TALK WHAT I KNOW AND TRY TO WALK STRAIGHT AS MUCH AS I CAN. IM NOT PERFFECT EITHER BUT I WILL CATCH MYSELF SOMETIMES DOING WHAT IM NOT SUPPOSE TO BE DOING AND I CORRECT IT


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 9 2010, 01:58 PM~16561137
> *Like the Noah thing. How did the earth end up totaly covered with water when there isn't enough water to do so? That is just an example of my self sitting there as a kid wondering if God really wants us to believe that or try and figure out the moral of the story and apply it to our lives.
> 
> For the most part the bible (to me) is a guide and not a regulation. A guide written by people who needed to straiten the people out and it worked.
> 
> The same goes for every other religion. They are pretty much the same. Islam is (believe it or not) a religion based on peace. The bad people just skew it toward their agenda and teach the crooked version to the ignorant. Same could be said for crazy right wing "christians".
> 
> I know right and wrong, I hate abortion (not because the church told me it's wrong but because I just think it's sick), I don't care if men want to marry each other and I think any "religion" or "christian" who thinks god , who is infallable, made a mistake or created the ability to be against everything he wants you to believe is being hipocrite.
> 
> I never needed a man to tell me when my gut was making me regret something. I think we were put here by something higher then some explosion, but I think the explosion happened and I think religions in general are full of them selves as far as being against science and free thinking.
> *


Noah and the flood, that was during the time of Sodom and Gomorrah. Through out that time the people were wicked and as a result of GOD's LOVE, he allowed the flood in order to ensure there was a GODLY line through which JESUS could come though. Noah and his family were the only ones to meet that criteria.

Even though it seems as though GOD killed them, he actually allowed the protection off of the Earth and hence the flood was the result. The devil is the one who has come to steal, kill and destroy. John 10:10.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 9 2010, 04:02 PM~16561170
> *WHATS UP AIRBORNE  JUST MY TWO CENTS.....
> 
> I DONT BELIEVE ITS AN EASY WAY OUT BRO, ITS UR JUDGEMENT ON YOUR ACTIONS THAT YOU CHOOSE TO DO BUT THEIRS CONSIQUENCES TO EVERYTHING JUDGEMENT DAY IS FOR EVERYBODY WERE ALL GONNA GET JUDGED AT THE END BEFORE INTERRING THE LORDS KINGDOM.
> 
> AND SECOND THE DEVIL MADE HIS OWN CHOICE OF BEING AGAINST OUR FATHER HE DIDNT PUT HIM THEIR HE CHOICED TO FALL AND TAKE SOME OF HIS ANGELS WITH HIM. GOD DIDNT MAKE HIM LEAVE, SEE THATS THE DIFFERENCE WE HAVE CHOICES HERE EITHER YOU BIELIVE IN THE BIBLE AND SCRIPTURE OR YOU DONT, I PERSONNALY DONT MAKE ANYBODY CHOOSE ALL I DO IS TALK WHAT I KNOW AND TRY TO WALK STRAIGHT AS MUCH AS I CAN. IM NOT PERFFECT EITHER BUT I WILL CATCH MYSELF SOMETIMES DOING WHAT IM NOT SUPPOSE TO BE DOING AND I CORRECT IT
> *


God didn't give the Angels free will, the "Morning Star" is the hardest of all the bible stories to believe.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Feb 9 2010, 11:59 AM~16560678-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've never disagreed with science or Nova or any proofs presented in this thread or in my life. What I don''t understand is that no one can say how mankind can be intelligently designed yet be the result of an explosion or Nova.
> 
> I think it takes more belief in that then accepting the Bible as truth, that's all I'm saying.
> 
> And if GOD was not real, then why have I been able to feel a change in my heart of how I view life? Because He has done something on the inside of me to make me want something more than just living a life without purpose.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe my intelligently designed head is killing me. Should of been more smarter designed.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Feb 9 2010, 12:07 PM~16560744
> *I believe I have seen some horrible things in my life and 99.9% of them were caused by people acting in the name of "God". I believe the Bible was written and enforced as a way to keep people from thinking too much. I think it is an easy way out to not have to take responsibility for your own actions.
> 
> I believe you make your own way through life, not that it is part of a "plan" because if it were then I wouldn't have to try,. Or is it like a DVD where you have an alternate ending and God lets you choose which one?
> 
> I don't believe in hell because I think God, the one described throughout most of the bible would never let anything he created end up in a place like that.
> 
> Jesus? I guess I'll find out huh?
> *


Thats loco.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 9 2010, 01:08 PM~16561220
> *Noah and the flood, that was during the time of Sodom and Gomorrah. Through out that time the people were wicked and as a result of GOD's LOVE, he allowed the flood in order to ensure there was a GODLY line through which JESUS could come though. Noah and his family were the only ones to meet that criteria.
> 
> Even though it seems as though GOD killed them, he actually allowed the protection off of the Earth and hence the flood was the result. The devil is the one who has come to steal, kill and destroy. John 10:10.
> *


Darn, god made it so something could kill everybody but Noah? :0


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 9 2010, 07:47 AM~16558419
> *Keep Christ on top of this, not man.
> *


TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST ALWAYS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 9 2010, 07:06 AM~16558256
> *Good morning. God bless everyone
> *


 :wave: U TO BROTHER


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2010, 08:26 AM~16558727
> *Thank you Lord for blessing me with yet another day of life. It is because of You that I can welcome every day's trials and tribulations, for You are with me.
> 
> Morning brothers and sisters. :wave:
> *


THANK OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST AMEN. :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 9 2010, 09:58 AM~16559533
> *JESUS IS KING
> *


 :yessad: HE IS KING OF KINGS & LORD OF LORDS :yessad:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 9 2010, 02:09 PM~16560755
> *hey folks need you to keep my Wife in myour prayers she has to go in for a breast biopsy this week!!!!!
> *


Will do brother, we stand in agreement for the surgeons to do there job well and that the recovery maybe be speedy and null complications.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2010, 10:29 PM~16555447
> *Psalm 34:1
> I will bless the LORD at all times: his praise shall continually be in my mouth.
> *


ALWAYS AND FOREVER BLESS THE LORD :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 8 2010, 09:51 PM~16554994
> *Is everybody in agreement that this topic has become completely about me now?
> *


DISAGREE THIS TOPIC IS NEVER ABOUT U, IT'S ABOUT OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST AND HOW WONDERFUL HE IS, AND THAT WE ARE GOING TO MAGNIFY HIM, GLORIFY HIM, PRAISE HIM, WORSHIP HIM, NO MATTER WHAT COMES OUR WAY, TTT FOR OUR GOD.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2010, 09:53 PM~16555013
> *Galatians 6:7
> Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap.
> *


AMEN BROTHER JVASQUEZ THAT'S WHAT THE WORD SAY'S.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 9 2010, 01:09 PM~16560755
> *hey folks need you to keep my Wife in myour prayers she has to go in for a breast biopsy this week!!!!!
> *


Will do Homie...GOD Bless You and Your Family.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 9 2010, 02:26 PM~16561865
> *Will do brother, we stand in agreement for the surgeons to do there job well and that the recovery maybe be speedy and null complications.
> *


yup.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 9 2010, 03:33 PM~16561913
> *DISAGREE THIS TOPIC IS NEVER ABOUT U, IT'S ABOUT OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST AND HOW WONDERFUL HE IS, AND THAT WE ARE GOING TO MAGNIFY HIM, GLORIFY, PRAISE HIM, WORSHIP, NO MATTER WHAT COMES OUR WAY, TTT FOR OUR GOD.
> *


MAY HE REIGN ON US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THANKS FELLAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 9 2010, 02:21 PM~16561824
> *TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST ALWAYS. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2010, 08:51 PM~16554215
> *Praise JESUS!!! GOD is Good to me Homies.
> 
> I'm thankful for all my Brothers and Sisters. For your faithfulness and desire to walk pleasing and upright before The LORD JESUS. We know there is a HIGHER purpose for our lives and I'm glad to be able to share in the adventure with you as Men and Women of GOD.
> 
> It's an adventure and the best is yet to come.
> 
> Riding for THE KING of KINGS and THE LORD of LORDS 24/7!!!
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!!!!
> *


AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

GOD BLESS YOU TO BROTHER JVASQUEZ


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 9 2010, 03:26 PM~16561865
> *Will do brother, we stand in agreement for the surgeons to do there job well and that the recovery maybe be speedy and null complications.
> *


Amen. MAy all go well


----------



## FORGIVEN

Have I not commanded you? Be strong and courageous. Do not be terrified; do not be discouraged, for the LORD your God will be with you wherever you go." - Joshua 1:9 - NIV


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 9 2010, 02:59 PM~16562214
> *MAY HE REIGN ON US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: HALLELUJAH


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 9 2010, 05:32 AM~16557987
> *a loving god would back all this negative talk up right? I thought "christian living" people never turned the other cheek? I thought you were above the petty day to day down talking?
> *


What I had to say about God and RO member's i know, aren't the same. Nor is what i said negative talk. If your a fool your a fool.
The God u wish existed(in you mind) is the weak kind. You wouldn't understand cuz you obviously never tried to. God's not a chump nor was Christ. Don't be look Duez and just read "a" book, read *The* book. You wont find the word of God in Lowrider magazine lil homie.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 9 2010, 06:46 PM~16564596
> *Have I not commanded you? Be strong and courageous. Do not be terrified; do not be discouraged, for the LORD your God will be with you wherever you go." - Joshua 1:9 - NIV
> *


OOOOOH! TELL EM EDWIN!

Deuteronomy 31: (King James Version)
6Be strong and of a good courage, fear not, nor be afraid of them: for the LORD thy God, he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee, nor forsake thee.

7And Moses called unto Joshua, and said unto him in the sight of all Israel, Be strong and of a good courage: for thou must go with this people unto the land which the LORD hath sworn unto their fathers to give them; and thou shalt cause them to inherit it.

8And the LORD, he it is that doth go before thee; he will be with thee, he will not fail thee, neither forsake thee: fear not, neither be dismayed. 

YES HE DID! :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 9 2010, 02:33 PM~16561913
> *DISAGREE THIS TOPIC IS NEVER ABOUT U, IT'S ABOUT OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST AND HOW WONDERFUL HE IS, AND THAT WE ARE GOING TO MAGNIFY HIM, GLORIFY HIM, PRAISE HIM, WORSHIP HIM, NO MATTER WHAT COMES OUR WAY, TTT FOR OUR GOD.
> *


AMEEEEEEEN LIKE BUMPEEEER! :angel: :angel: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thass wussup sista!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## jvasquez

*1 John 5:13-15 (King James Version)*

13 These things have I written unto you that believe on the name of the Son of God; that ye may know that ye have eternal life, and that ye may believe on the name of the Son of God.

14 And this is the confidence that we have in him, that, if we ask any thing according to his will, he heareth us:

15 And if we know that he hear us, whatsoever we ask, we know that we have the petitions that we desired of him.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 9 2010, 09:56 PM~16567704
> *What I had to say about God and RO member's i know, aren't the same. Nor is what i said negative talk. If your a fool your a fool.
> The God u wish existed(in you mind) is the weak kind. You wouldn't understand cuz you obviously never tried to.  God's not a chump nor was Christ. Don't be look Duez and just read "a" book, read The book.      You wont find the word of God in Lowrider magazine lil homie.
> *


You're an idiot. No disrespect intended.


----------



## NIMSTER64

TTT for the Lord God Almighty


----------



## NIMSTER64

Good morning. woke up to about 12 inches of snow on the ground it looks beautiful out side. but its time to bundle up and go move it out of the way. I should install side walk heaters LOL.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 10 2010, 08:40 AM~16570537
> *Good morning. woke up to about 12 inches of snow on the ground it looks beautiful out side. but its time to bundle up and go move it out of the way. I should install side walk heaters LOL.
> *


It has it's moments but snow is not my thing. God Bless You Bro.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

*1 John 4:7*
Beloved, let us love one another, for love is from God; and everyone who loves is born of God and knows God.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 9 2010, 10:01 PM~16567819
> *AMEEEEEEEN LIKE BUMPEEEER!  :angel:  :angel:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Thass wussup sista!
> *


YES SIR :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 10 2010, 05:50 AM~16570206
> *TTT for the Lord God Almighty
> *


 :yes: I WILL ALWAYS :worship: THE LORD GOD ALMIGHTY.

(100% ALL THE WAY :biggrin: )


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 10 2010, 12:56 AM~16567704
> *What I had to say about God and RO member's i know, aren't the same. Nor is what i said negative talk. If your a fool your a fool.
> The God u wish existed(in you mind) is the weak kind. You wouldn't understand cuz you obviously never tried to.  God's not a chump nor was Christ. Don't be look Duez and just read "a" book, read The book.      You wont find the word of God in Lowrider magazine lil homie.
> *


Now you are talking down to me like you know me? Son, I could go all day talking about hipocrites like you but you seem to be able to prove me right with very little coaxing. I was asking you if your self rightious attitude is one of a "christian" or some ass who thinks they are superior to everyone who doesn't believe the way they do. I don't put people down for believing in something, I criticize they actions and point out inconsistancies.

But I'm sure Jesus loves for you to call people fools, calling "my" god weak or judging me because only you get it right and the rest of us "who don't understand" are some how inferior. 

I love it though, I was having a civil discussion and mr "My Jesus is better than your Jesus" starts the name calling.

If there is a hell people like you have reservations.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 10 2010, 07:40 AM~16570537
> *Good morning. woke up to about 12 inches of snow on the ground it looks beautiful out side. but its time to bundle up and go move it out of the way. I should install side walk heaters LOL.
> *


GOOD MORNING BROTHER NIMSTER64 2 YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. :wave: 

GOD BLESS YOU ALL TODAY :angel:


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 9 2010, 02:25 PM~16561847
> *:yessad: HE IS KING OF KINGS & LORD OF LORDS :yessad:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 10 2010, 09:17 AM~16571143
> *:thumbsup:
> *


GOD BLESS U TO BROTHER CADDY CREW & FAMILY. :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD M0RNING EVERY BODY 

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

I GIVE HONOR TO GOD WHO IS THE HEAD OF MY LIFE. I JUST PRAISE THE LORD FOR ALLOWING ME AND MY FAMILY TO WAKE UP THIS MORNING, AND GIVING ME ANOTHER DAY TO FELLOWSHIP WITH ALL OF BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S IN CHRIST. MAY YOU ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PROVERBS (CHP.1 VERSE 7)

7. THE FEAR OF THE LORD IS THE BEGINNING OF KNOWLEDGE.BUT FOOLS DESPISE WISDOM AND INSTRUCTION.

PROVERBS (CHP.14 VERSE 8,9,14)

8. THE WISDOM OF THE PRUDENT IS TO UNDERSTAND HIS WAY.BUT THE FOLLY OF FOOLS IS DECEIT.

9. FOOLS MOCK AT SIN,BUT AMONG THE UPRIGHT THERE IS FAVOR.

14. THE BACKSLIDER IN HEART WILL BE FILLED WITH HIS OWN WAYS,BUT A GOOD MAN WILL BE SATISFIED FROM ABOVE.

ECCLESIASTES (CHP.5 VERSE 4)

4. WHEN YOU MAKE A VOW TO GOD,DO NOT DELAY TO PAY IT; FOR HE HAS NO PLEASURE IN FOOLS.PAY WHAT YOU HAVE VOWED-

1 CORINTHIANS (CHP. 4 VERSE 10)

10. WE ARE FOOLS FOR CHRIST'S SAKE, BUT YOU ARE WISE IN CHRIST! WE ARE WEAK, BUT YOU ARE STRONG! YOU ARE DISTINGUISHED, BUT WE ARE DISHONORED!


FOOL- TURNING AWAY FROM GOD AND DOING WHAT IT IS THAT MAN WANT'S TO DO, FOR YOU ARE A FOOL TO NOT HEARKEN TO THE WORD OF OUR GOD ALMIGHTY.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 10 2010, 10:15 AM~16571125
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHER NIMSTER64 2 YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. :wave:
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU ALL TODAY :angel:
> *


Good morning. I slept through a earth quake LOL I guess we had a 3.8 LOL nothing big but kinda scary cus that does not happen out here at all.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 10 2010, 08:46 AM~16570563
> *It has it's moments but snow is not my thing. God Bless You Bro.
> *


I am ready to move out of here. I was born here so 38 years is enough. but I am waiting for my daughter to start college so we can move.2 more years


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 10 2010, 10:05 AM~16571480
> *PROVERBS (CHP.1 VERSE 7)
> 
> 7. THE FEAR OF THE LORD IS THE BEGINNING OF KNOWLEDGE.BUT FOOLS DESPISE WISDOM AND INSTRUCTION.
> 
> PROVERBS (CHP.14 VERSE 8,9,14)
> 
> 8. THE WISDOM OF THE PRUDENT IS TO UNDERSTAND HIS WAY.BUT THE FOLLY OF FOOLS IS DECEIT.
> 
> 9. FOOLS MOCK AT SIN,BUT AMONG THE UPRIGHT THERE IS FAVOR.
> 
> 14. THE BACKSLIDER IN HEART WILL BE FILLED WITH HIS OWN WAYS,BUT A GOOD MAN WILL BE SATISFIED FROM ABOVE.
> 
> ECCLESIASTES (CHP.5 VERSE 4)
> 
> 4. WHEN YOU MAKE A VOW TO GOD,DO NOT DELAY TO PAY IT; FOR HE HAS NO PLEASURE IN FOOLS.PAY WHAT YOU HAVE VOWED-
> 
> 1 CORINTHIANS (CHP. 4 VERSE 10)
> 
> 10. WE ARE FOOLS FOR CHRIST'S SAKE, BUT YOU ARE WISE IN CHRIST! WE ARE WEAK, BUT YOU ARE STRONG! YOU ARE DISTINGUISHED, BUT WE ARE DISHONORED!
> FOOL- TURNING AWAY FROM GOD AND DOING WHAT IT IS THAT MAN WANT'S TO DO, FOR YOU ARE A FOOL TO NOT HEARKEN TO THE WORD OF OUR GOD ALMIGHTY.
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOOD MORNING FAMILY.

but those who hope in the LORD will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like eagles; they will run and not grow weary, they will walk and not be faint. - Isaiah 40:31 -


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 10 2010, 12:04 AM~16569267
> *You're an idiot. No disrespect intended.
> *


Love you to. True Love intended


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 09:14 AM~16571117
> *Now you are talking down to me like you know me? Son, I could go all day talking about hipocrites like you but you seem to be able to prove me right with very little coaxing. I was asking you if your self rightious attitude is one of a "christian" or some ass who thinks they are superior to everyone who doesn't believe the way they do. I don't put people down for believing in something, I criticize they actions and point out inconsistancies.
> 
> But I'm sure Jesus loves for you to call people fools, calling "my" god weak or judging me because only you get it right and the rest of us "who don't understand" are some how inferior.
> 
> I love it though, I was having a civil discussion and mr "My Jesus is better than your Jesus" starts the name calling.
> 
> If there is a hell people like you have reservations.
> *


 :roflmao: :no: Child, your making things into what you want, not for what it is.
I got love for you, but don't care about you like that. Its more than obvious your just another one in here to argue. Take care & may God bless your life.

*If* you read The Bible, you would know.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Ignorance isn't bliss, but it is a choice.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 10 2010, 01:40 PM~16571728
> *:roflmao:  :no:  Child, your making things into what you want, not for what it is.
> I got love for you, but don't care about you like that. Its more than obvious your just another one in here to argue.  Take care & may God bless your life.
> 
> If you read The Bible, you would know.
> *


Typical judgemental nonsense.

And I grew up VERY active in the church, I just think never asking why is retarded. How are we supposed to evolve (oh no, I must be a "big Bang guy") if we are stuck on the ways of a 1,500 year old story book?


----------



## jvasquez

_*TTT

GOD Bless You Fam!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 10 2010, 10:07 AM~16571493
> *Good morning. I slept through a earth quake LOL I guess we had a 3.8 LOL nothing big but kinda scary cus that does not happen out here at all.
> *


I'm interested to know what you think an earthquake is?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 10:48 AM~16571791
> *Typical judgemental nonsense.
> 
> And I grew up VERY active in the church, I just think never asking why is retarded. How are we supposed to evolve (oh no, I must be a "big Bang guy") if we are stuck on the ways of a 1,500 year old story book?
> *


You sir, are my new god. Praise be to Airborne. Thank you for this day


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

ROMANS (CHP.1 VERSE 32)

32. WHO, KNOWING THE RIGHTEOUS JUDGMENT OF GOD, THAT THOSE WHO PRACTICE SUCH THINGS ARE DESERVING OF DEATH, NOT ONLY DO THE SAME BUT ALSO APPROVE OF THOSE WHO PRACTICE THEM.

THE DEEPLY IRRATIONAL NATURE OF SIN IS SEEN IN THE FACT THAT EVEN HARDENED SINNERS STILL KNOW IN THEIR HEARTS THAT THEIR ACTIONS ARE DESERVING OF DEATH. NEVERTHELESS, THEY GO ON SINNING AND EVEN DRAG OTHERS DOWN WITH THEM WHEN THEY APPROVE OF THOSE WHO DO THE SAME THINGS.

ROMANS (CHP. 2 VERSE 4)

4. OR DO YOU DESPISE THE RICHES OF HIS GOODNESS, FORBEARANCE, AND LONG SUFFERING, NOT KNOWING THAT THE GOODNESS OF GOD LEADS YOU TO REPENTANCE?

SINNERS WHO ARE NOT YET EXPERIENCING GOD'S JUDGMENT SHOULD NOT PRESUME THAT GOD'S MERCY WILL LAST EVEN ANOTHER HOUR. JUDGMENT IS WITHHELD ONLY TO GIVE TIME TO REPENT.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 10 2010, 11:25 AM~16572053
> *TTT
> 
> GOD Bless You Fam! :thumbsup:
> *


ALWAYS BROTHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: U 2 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PHILIPPIANS (CHP.3 VERSE 2,3)


2. BEWARE OF DOGS, BEWARE OF EVIL WORKERS, BEWARE OF THE MUTILATION!

3. FOR WE ARE THE CIRCUMCISION, WHO WORSHIP GOD IN SPIRIT, REJOICE IN CHRIST JESUS, AND HAVE NO CONFIDENCE IN THE FLESH.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 10 2010, 11:57 AM~16572284
> *PHILIPPIANS (CHP.3 VERSE 2,3)
> 2. BEWARE OF DOGS, BEWARE OF EVIL WORKERS, BEWARE OF THE MUTILATION!
> 
> 3. FOR WE ARE THE CIRCUMCISION, WHO WORSHIP GOD IN SPIRIT, REJOICE IN CHRIST JESUS, AND HAVE NO CONFIDENCE IN THE FLESH.
> *


Holy Sh*t, I see that everywhere. I had no idea it came from the bible. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 10 2010, 12:26 PM~16572065
> *I'm interested to know what you think an earthquake is?
> *


Its God trying to kill all the Lord Duezes out there LOL. man dude you know what an earth quake is. it is unusual out here cus it normally happen where the two plate move against each other. when theres iregularities in the fault line earthquakes happen theres diffrent kinds of earthquakes though. Google is your Bible so look it up


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 10 2010, 12:16 PM~16572420
> *Its God trying to kill all the Lord Duezes out there LOL. man dude you know what an earth quake is. it is unusual out here cus it normally happen where the two plate move against each other. when theres iregularities in the fault line earthquakes happen theres diffrent kinds of earthquakes though. Google is your Bible so look it up
> *


It's caused from the earth cooling down from it's molten state when it was just a bunch of rocks running into each other in space. I was hoping you had some supernatural explanation of it.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 10 2010, 01:20 PM~16572450
> *It's caused from the earth cooling down from it's molten state when it was just a bunch of rocks running into each other in space. I was hoping you had some supernatural explanation of it.
> *


 :roflmao: I bet. I never denied that the earth was a big rock. I don't know how God decided to make it. I really don't care. I ain't here to argue anyone beliefs I am here to share my love for God and to tell everyone that I love Jesus for dieing on the cross for my sins. I don't like Google and if I don't know it from studying it I will not put in my two cent.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 10 2010, 02:37 PM~16572557
> *:roflmao: I bet. I never denied that the earth was a big rock. I don't know how God decided to make it. I really don't care. I ain't here to argue anyone beliefs I am here to share my love for God and to tell everyone that I love Jesus for dieing on the cross for my sins. I don't like Google and if I don't know it from studying it I will  not put in my two cent.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

GOD is Good Homies. Looking forward to the things HE is leading me to do this year.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 10:48 AM~16571791
> *Typical judgemental nonsense.
> 
> And I grew up VERY active in the church, I just think never asking why is retarded. How are we supposed to evolve (oh no, I must be a "big Bang guy") if we are stuck on the ways of a 1,500 year old story book?
> *


y don't you guys do some research the bible means many books some of the books on the bible was written thousand of years before christ.they were on scrolls it was probably in paper about 1,500 years ago reed more brotha.

Question: "Is there any evidence that the Bible is more than two thousand years old?"

Answer: Yes, in fact there's plenty of evidence of that. We have had the Torah for at least 3,313 years, when God gave it to the Jewish people at Mount Sinai. Can we prove that the Torah is really that old? Yes, we can. Let us trace the existence of the Torah back through history, and see that that it existed during the time of Moses and Joshua, and was not created later. First, a brief rundown of the periods of Jewish History, so we can understand all this better:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 10 2010, 04:16 PM~16572860
> *y don't you guys do some research the bible means many books some of the books on the bible was written thousand of years before christ.they were on scrolls it was probably in paper about 1,500 years ago reed more brotha.
> 
> Question: "Is there any evidence that the Bible is more than two thousand years old?"
> 
> Answer: Yes, in fact there's plenty of evidence of that. We have had the Torah for at least 3,313 years, when God gave it to the Jewish people at Mount Sinai. Can we prove that the Torah is really that old? Yes, we can. Let us trace the existence of the Torah back through history, and see that that it existed during the time of Moses and Joshua, and was not created later. First, a brief rundown of the periods of Jewish History, so we can understand all this better:
> *


I said the Bible, not the scrolls that were hand picked by the people who wanted a certain message dictated to people.

The Bible couldn'e be more that 2,000 years old silly, Jesus (according to the Bible) isn't that old.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 10 2010, 12:37 PM~16572557
> *:roflmao: I bet. I never denied that the earth was a big rock. I don't know how God decided to make it. I really don't care. I ain't here to argue anyone beliefs I am here to share my love for God and to tell everyone that I love Jesus for dieing on the cross for my sins. I don't like Google and if I don't know it from studying it I will  not put in my two cent.
> *


I'm not arguing. Just looking for a christian perspective on current events.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You fools still going at it.  :wow:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 10 2010, 05:06 PM~16573303
> *You fools still going at it.    :wow:
> *


I am going to leave it alone. No sense in messing with people when they don't get it or come up with lame excuses.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 02:10 PM~16573339
> *I am going to leave it alone. No sense in messing with people when they don't get it or come up with lame excuses.
> *


By by then. May God bless you.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 02:10 PM~16573339
> *I am going to leave it alone. No sense in messing with people when they don't get it or come up with lame excuses.
> *


  Made for interesting reading. 

When everybody just quotes a bible (which we all have in our houses anyways) it gets pretty boring. We've all read it, now lets discuss it, and why we all think it's crap.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 10 2010, 02:22 PM~16573452
> *By by then. May God bless you.
> *


Hey hey, no need for that kind of talk.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Feb 10 2010, 02:24 PM~16573477-->
> 
> 
> 
> Made for interesting reading.
> 
> When everybody just quotes a bible (which we all have in our houses anyways) it gets pretty boring. We've all read it, now lets discuss it, and why we all think it's crap.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha my personal bible is a nice table piece. I like to look around and study all my info. I know it. But don't feel the need to slap you with it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Feb 10 2010, 02:25 PM~16573484
> *Hey hey, no need for that kind of talk.
> *


You scared. You having the holy ghost hit and nudge at your heart?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 10 2010, 02:35 PM~16573587
> *Haha my personal bible is a nice table piece. I like to look around and study all my info. I know it. But don't feel the need to slap you with it.
> You scared. You having the holy ghost hit and nudge at your heart?
> *


 :wow: I though that was the burrito supreme I had for lunch.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 10 2010, 02:53 PM~16573756
> *:wow: I though that was the burrito supreme I had for lunch.
> *



I was ble  ssed with a little extra this check. I had kfc big meal with the supper sized drink. Even had enough to get dessert. I'm thankful for the small blessings too!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 10 2010, 03:38 PM~16574137
> *I was ble  ssed  with a little extra this check. I had kfc big meal with the supper sized drink. Even had enough to get dessert.  I'm thankful for the small blessings too!
> *


Man you need to come see my god if your blessed and need a little extra to get a kfc big meal.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 10 2010, 05:24 PM~16573477
> * Made for interesting reading.
> 
> When everybody just quotes a bible (which we all have in our houses anyways) it gets pretty boring. We've all read it, now lets discuss it, and why we all think it's crap.
> *


that is my point, when I ask how or why all I get is some verse. I have read that book front to back.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 10 2010, 03:48 PM~16574229
> *Man you need to come see my god if your blessed and need a little extra to get a kfc big meal.
> *


Na I'm good. No false idols for me!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 10 2010, 07:05 PM~16574418
> *Na I'm good. No false idols for me!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

Doesn't the theory of evolution have many flaws?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 10 2010, 05:05 PM~16575083
> *Doesn't the theory of evolution have many flaws?
> *


Darwin's origin of species? I've never read it.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:.+Feb 10 2010, 05:05 PM~16575083-->
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the theory of evolution have many flaws?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Feb 10 2010, 05:11 PM~16575140
> *Darwin's origin of species? I've never read it.
> *


I have.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 10 2010, 08:05 PM~16575083
> *Doesn't the theory of evolution have many flaws?
> *


the difference here is... science evolves, theories change when different "truths" are discovered or dispelled. Religion on the other hand...


----------



## Punch

Punch Dog Checkin in, God Bless my LIL Brothers. Peace


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 10 2010, 09:08 PM~16577215
> *Punch Dog Checkin in, God Bless my LIL Brothers. Peace
> *


Sup Punch...back on the grind ese?

GOD Bless You Bro!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 10 2010, 11:59 AM~16572298
> *Holy Sh*t, I see that everywhere. I had no idea it came from the bible. :0
> *


 :0 U SEE IT EVERYWHERE, BUT WE SEE IT IN U :0


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!

GOD BLESS U ALL BROTHER'S & SISTER'S.

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 10 2010, 12:37 PM~16572557
> *:roflmao: I bet. I never denied that the earth was a big rock. I don't know how God decided to make it. I really don't care. I ain't here to argue anyone beliefs I am here to share my love for God and to tell everyone that I love Jesus for dieing on the cross for my sins. I don't like Google and if I don't know it from studying it I will  not put in my two cent.
> *


 :thumbsup: I'M WITH U ON THIS BROTHER NIMSTER64, THIS ISN'T ABOUT ARGUING ON WHAT WHO BELIEVES, BUT I'M HERE TO HONOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST FOR BEING CRUCIFIED FOR OUR FORGIVENESS, AND TO LET EVERY ONE ELSE ON HERE KNOW THAT GOD IS GOOD, HE'S AWESOME,HE'S WONDERFUL, I JUST THANK HIM EVERY DAY FOR ALL THAT HE HAS DONE FOR ME AND MY FAMILY. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 10 2010, 03:48 PM~16574229
> *Man you need to come see my god if your blessed and need a little extra to get a kfc big meal.
> *




WHO IS YOUR GOD? :dunno: 

IF U ARE AN ATHEIST U HAVE NO GOD? :dunno: 

CURIOUS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:

YOU TELL US NOT TO SAY GOD BLESS U, BECAUSE IT'S DISRESPECTFUL TO U, THEN WHY DO YOU USE GOD IN YOUR SENTENCE. :dunno: (ESPECIALLY WHEN U SAY THERE IS NO GOD.) :dunno:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 03:51 PM~16574258
> *that is my point, when I ask how or why all I get is some verse. I have read that book front to back.
> *


exactly, you read it front to back......thats like saying i heard the professor.....but were you listening?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 10 2010, 09:56 PM~16578534
> *WHO IS YOUR GOD?  :dunno:
> 
> IF U ARE AN ATHEIST U HAVE NO GOD?  :dunno:
> 
> CURIOUS :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> YOU TELL US NOT TO SAY GOD BLESS U, BECAUSE IT'S DISRESPECTFUL TO U, THEN WHY DO YOU USE GOD IN YOUR SENTENCE.  :dunno: (ESPECIALLY WHEN U SAY THERE IS NO GOD.) :dunno:
> *


Was more of a joke. Nobody has a god.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 10 2010, 10:42 PM~16579093
> *exactly, you read it front to back......thats like saying i heard the professor.....but were you listening?
> *


Professors speak of dinosaurs and gamma rays. Devils they are. hno:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 11 2010, 01:42 AM~16579093
> *exactly, you read it front to back......thats like saying i heard the professor.....but were you listening?
> *


I saw it for what it is. I thought about what I was reading, thought about how it contradicted it's self, wondered how all these "miracles" only happened thousands of years ago (and don't give me the "they happen all the time nonsense) and no one is parting seas or living to be 1k years old.

To some of the sheep (the bible calls you that, I am just repeating what I read) you sound poetic, to people like me you sound like you are dodging my questions or can't come up with an original thought about the subject.


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOOD MORNING WORLD


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 10 2010, 10:51 PM~16578461
> *:thumbsup: I'M WITH U ON THIS BROTHER NIMSTER64, THIS ISN'T ABOUT ARGUING ON WHAT WHO BELIEVES, BUT I'M HERE TO HONOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST FOR BEING CRUCIFIED FOR OUR FORGIVENESS, AND TO LET EVERY ONE ELSE ON HERE KNOW THAT GOD IS GOOD, HE'S AWESOME,HE'S WONDERFUL, I JUST THANK HIM EVERY DAY FOR ALL THAT HE HAS DONE FOR ME AND MY FAMILY. :thumbsup:
> *


the Bible says not everyone will be saved there will be some people that won't believe. see i think our job is to let everyone know that there is a God and Jesus died for our sins and as long as we do that then it is up to God to proceed with it. yes through us but not everyone will be born again. :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 11 2010, 12:25 AM~16580102
> *Was more of a joke. Nobody has a god.
> *


NO ONE JOKING HERE BUT U.

U CAN SPEAK FOR YOURSELF, BUT DON'T SPEAK FOR ME DUEZ, BECAUSE I HAVE A GOD, AND I THANK HIM EVERY DAY FOR EVERY THING THAT HE DOES FOR ME & MY FAMILY :yessad: 

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 11 2010, 07:00 AM~16580879
> *GOOD MORNING WORLD
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: BROTHER NIMSTER64 (GOD BLESS U & THE FAMILY TODAY)


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 11 2010, 07:02 AM~16580891
> *the Bible says not everyone will be saved there will be some people that won't believe. see i think our job is to let everyone know that there is a God and Jesus died for our sins and as long as we do that then it is up to God to proceed with it. yes through us but not everyone will be born again. :biggrin:
> *


PRAISE THE LORD FOR HIS WORD. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING TO U ALL BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS AND SAFE DAY TODAY.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 11 2010, 12:27 AM~16580114
> *Professors speak of dinosaurs and gamma rays. Devils they are. hno:
> *


IN DUE TIME ALL OF YOUR PROFESSORS, NEWTONS, & WHO EVER U IDOLIZE WILL :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
TO OUR GOD.(EVERY KNEE GOING TO BOW & EVERY TONGUE MUST CONFESS). U 2 DUEZ WILL BOW DOWN AS WELL.(IT WILL BE TO LATE YOUR PROFESSORS & NEWTONS CAN'T SAVE U THEN). :no:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 11 2010, 12:03 PM~16581706
> *IN DUE TIME ALL OF YOUR PROFESSORS, NEWTONS, & WHO EVER U IDOLIZE WILL  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> TO OUR GOD.(EVERY KNEE GOING TO BOW & EVERY TONGUE MUST CONFESS). U 2 DUEZ WILL  BOW DOWN AS WELL.(IT WILL BE TO LATE YOUR PROFESSORS & NEWTONS CAN'T SAVE U THEN). :no:
> *


sounds like a lot of begging and groveling to someone who loves you unconditionally.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PSALM CHP.18 VERSE 1-3)


1. I WILL LOVE YOU, O LORD, MY STRENGTH.

2. THE LORD IS MY ROCK AND MY FORTRESS AND MY DELIVERER; MY GOD, MY STRENGTH, IN WHOM I WILL TRUST; MY SHIELD AND THE HORN OF MY SALVATION, MY STRONGHOLD.

3. I WILL CALL UPON THE LORD, WHO IS WORTHY TO BE PRAISED; SO SHALL I BE SAVED FROM MY ENEMIES.


----------



## Airborne

Can someone tell me why we are supposed to be "God fearing"? Kinda goes with my previous post. Things I never aggreed with and always bothered me when I heard some say it.

Like being "born again". We are ONLY supposed to belive that Jesus rose from the dead, but (even if it's figurative) people call themselves "born again". That is saying you areon the same level as the only "perfect" person to walk the earth. Isn't that blaspheming?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 11 2010, 09:10 AM~16581765
> *sounds like a lot of begging and groveling to someone who loves you unconditionally.
> *


GOD MUST BE TALKING TO U 2 FOR U TO COMMENT, GOD AIN'T BEGGING OR GROVELING JUST TELLING HIM LIKE IT IS, BECAUSE THE WORD OF GOD SAYS IN (GENESIS CHP.1 VERSE 27 SO GOD CREATED MAN IN HIS OWN IMAGE,) ALSO THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S IN (HOSEA CHP. 4 VERSE 6 MY PEOPLE ARE DESTROYED FOR LACK OF KNOWLEDGE. BECAUSE YOU HAVE REJECTED KNOWLEDGE. I ALSO WILL REJECT YOU FROM BEING KNOWN FOR ME; BECAUSE YOU HAVE FORGOTTEN THE LAW OF YOUR GOD, I ALSO WILL FORGET YOUR CHILDREN.)I'M GOING TO LEAVE U WITH THIS ONE PROVERBS CHP.12 VERSE 1 SAY'S WHOEVER LOVES INSTRUCTION LOVES KNOWLEDGE, BUT HE WHO HATES CORRECTION IS STUPID. GOD DON'T HAVE TO BEG FOR ANYTHING BROTHER AIRBORNE, HE OWNS EVERYTHING.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Feb 11 2010, 08:47 AM~16581567-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING TO U ALL BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave:
> 
> MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS AND SAFE DAY TODAY.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my morning started out great!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Feb 11 2010, 09:10 AM~16581765
> *sounds like a lot of begging and groveling to someone who loves you unconditionally.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 11 2010, 10:20 AM~16581846
> *Can someone tell me why we are supposed to be "God fearing"? Kinda goes with my previous post. Things I never aggreed with and always bothered me when I heard some say it.
> 
> Like being "born again". We are ONLY supposed to belive that Jesus rose from the dead, but (even if it's figurative) people call themselves "born again". That is saying you areon the same level as the only "perfect" person to walk the earth. Isn't that blaspheming?
> *


God fearing is equivalent to Reverence for GOD. It's an utmost respect for His Power and Position as THE MOST HIGH GOD. It's not being afraid, but reverential fear. :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

Test all things and hold fast to that which is good-Thessalonians 5:21

this tells me to question everything and come to your own conclusions.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 11:50 AM~16582118
> *my morning started out great!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> :wow:
> *


New rims?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 09:50 AM~16582118
> *my morning started out great!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> :wow:
> *


GOD IS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Feb 11 2010, 08:35 AM~16581443-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE JOKING HERE BUT U.
> 
> U CAN SPEAK FOR YOURSELF, BUT DON'T SPEAK FOR ME DUEZ, BECAUSE I HAVE A GOD, AND I THANK HIM EVERY DAY FOR EVERY THING THAT HE DOES FOR ME & MY FAMILY :yessad:
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has your god ever spoken back to you? Maybe there's a reason that you're the only one that speaks during your conversation with god.
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 09:50 AM~16582118
> *my morning started out great!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> :wow:
> *


What is that?


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY

"I am the true vine, and my Father is the gardener. He cuts off every branch in me that bears no fruit, while every branch that does bear fruit he prunes so that it will be even more fruitful." - John 15:1-2 - NIV


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 11 2010, 09:57 AM~16582168
> *GOD IS GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


Whatever is in those boxes was probably made by a 6 year old chinese kid that never heard of god.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 11 2010, 10:54 AM~16582148
> *Test all things and hold fast to that which is good-Thessalonians 5:21
> 
> this tells me to question everything and come to your own conclusions.
> *


You gotta read that in context...


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 10:50 AM~16582118
> *my morning started out great!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> :wow:
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

BLESSED!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer+Feb 11 2010, 09:56 AM~16582165-->
> 
> 
> 
> New rims?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 11 2010, 09:57 AM~16582168
> *GOD IS GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


And yup!! Dont know how but we had a almost 18k increase in the last year.. allowing us to get a much needed Van , her own toy car (VW) and me to have my car off road and finally put time into.. All while raising 4 kids , hudge home and Medical problems!! So yes i can say and would do cart wheels if I could God is good , Alll the time!! have faith . there always a plan bigger then a human mind can wrap it self around!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 11 2010, 10:01 AM~16582206
> *Whatever is in those boxes was probably made by a 6 year old chinese kid that never heard of god.
> *


Well then Ill pray they get saved.. But these where made in the USA!! :tongue:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 11 2010, 01:05 PM~16582227
> *You gotta read that in context...
> *


or you gotta have a preconcieved notion about the whole thing. 

I do not, I look at it all with fresh eyes and I see what I see. You guys see what the preacher told you to see.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD IS GOOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Feb 11 2010, 11:25 AM~16582375-->
> 
> 
> 
> or you gotta have a preconcieved notion about the whole thing.
> 
> I do not, I look at it all with fresh eyes and I see what I see. You guys see what the preacher told you to see.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Feb 9 2010, 01:47 PM~16561046
> *I understand...I have questioned things in the Bible and fortunately every time GOD shows me the answer. The Bible only proves itself the more you read it. People can always take thing out of context and use it to say what they want.
> 
> Matthew 27:5
> So Judas threw the money into the temple and left. Then he went away and hanged himself.
> 
> Luke 3:11
> "... let him do likewise."
> 
> Things must be read in context and with the understanding of time, place, customs, and background.
> *


Maybe you didn't read my other post...this is the point I was making, anyone can read something from the scripture and make it say whatever they want. Sorry you don't agree.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 11 2010, 01:32 PM~16582433
> *Maybe you didn't read my other post...this is the point I was making, anyone can read something from the scripture and make it say whatever they want. Sorry you don't agree.
> *


Ah, I got you. Don't be sorry, I just asked some questions.


----------



## Airborne

people who misunderstood or misinterpreted the Bible have done terrible things. The Bible has been misused to defend bloody crusades and tragic inquisitions; to support slavery, apartheid, and segregation; to persecute Jews and other non-Christian people of faith; to support Hitler's Third Reich and the Holocaust; to oppose medical science; to condemn interracial marriage; to execute women as witches; and to support the Ku Klux Klan. Shakespeare said it this way: "Even the devil can cite Scripture for his purpose."


----------



## Duez

If anybody talks to god today, can you ask him about Apophis? Ask him why she's gonna kill us in 2036. Thanks.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 11 2010, 10:32 AM~16582433
> *Maybe you didn't read my other post...this is the point I was making, anyone can read something from the scripture and make it say whatever they want. Sorry you don't agree.
> *


Yup!!! Hence when some one says well this scripture is on my heart!! I raise the blackberry up and hit my bible APP!! I wana know fact not their opinion.. and yes I had to tell the preacher I was not playing on the phone during a sermon .. he got a good luagh when I poped up the app and was showing the word.. :rofl:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 11 2010, 09:36 AM~16581458
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: BROTHER NIMSTER64 (GOD BLESS U & THE FAMILY TODAY)
> *


Like wise my SISTER


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 11 2010, 10:03 AM~16581706
> *IN DUE TIME ALL OF YOUR PROFESSORS, NEWTONS, & WHO EVER U IDOLIZE WILL  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> TO OUR GOD.(EVERY KNEE GOING TO BOW & EVERY TONGUE MUST CONFESS). U 2 DUEZ WILL  BOW DOWN AS WELL.(IT WILL BE TO LATE YOUR PROFESSORS & NEWTONS CAN'T SAVE U THEN). :no:
> *


 AMEN :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 11:37 AM~16582479
> *Yup!!! Hence when some one says well this scripture is on my heart!! I raise the blackberry up and hit my bible APP!! I wana know fact not their opinion.. and yes I had to tell the preacher I was not playing on the phone during a sermon .. he got a good luagh when I poped up the app and was showing the word.. :rofl:
> *


I love it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 11 2010, 11:01 AM~16582206
> *Whatever is in those boxes was probably made by a 6 year old chinese kid that never heard of god.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR RUNNING OUT OF MATERIAL


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 11:11 AM~16582282
> *yup!!
> And yup!! Dont know how but we had a almost 18k increase in the last year.. allowing us to get a much needed Van , her own toy car (VW) and me to have my car off road and finally put time into.. All while raising 4 kids , hudge home and Medical problems!! So yes i can say and would do cart wheels if I could God is good , Alll the time!! have faith . there always a plan bigger then a human mind can wrap it self around!!
> *


I agree. we tithed 4000 that's with my wife being laid off for 7 months. and we got 4600 in tax returns. God is great.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 11:12 AM~16582299
> *Well then Ill pray they get saved.. But these where made in the USA!! :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne

Can someone explain how these are not practiced today but the whole "gay thing" (which is hardly mentioned) gets the christians so spun up?

DEUTERONOMY 22:13-21
If it is discovered that a bride is not a virgin, the Bible demands that she be executed by stoning immediately. 
DEUTERONOMY 22:22
If a married person has sex with someone else's husband or wife, the Bible commands that both adulterers be stoned to death. 
MARK 10:1-12
Divorce is strictly forbidden in both Testaments, as is remarriage of anyone who has been divorced. 
LEVITICUS 18:19
The Bible forbids a married couple from having sexual intercourse during a woman's period. If they disobey, both shall be executed. 
MARK 12:18-27
If a man dies childless, his widow is ordered by biblical law to have intercourse with each of his brothers in turn until she bears her deceased husband a male heir. 
DEUTERONOMY 25:11-12
If a man gets into a fight with another man and his wife seeks to rescue her husband by grabbing the enemy's genitals, her hand shall be cut off and no pity shall be shown her.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 11 2010, 11:36 AM~16582464
> *people who misunderstood or misinterpreted the Bible have done terrible things. The Bible has been misused to defend bloody crusades and tragic inquisitions; to support slavery, apartheid, and segregation; to persecute Jews and other non-Christian people of faith; to support Hitler's Third Reich and the Holocaust; to oppose medical science; to condemn interracial marriage; to execute women as witches; and to support the Ku Klux Klan. Shakespeare said it this way: "Even the devil can cite Scripture for his purpose."
> *


I AGREE 100 % THAT IS WHY WE NEED TO BECAREFUL AS TO WHAT WE BELEIVE. YOUR HEART KNOWS BEST FROM RIGHT TO WRONG.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Feb 11 2010, 10:37 AM~16582479-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!!! Hence when some one says well this scripture is on my heart!! I raise the blackberry up and hit my* bible APP!!* I wana know fact not their opinion.. and yes I had to tell the preacher I was not playing on the phone during a sermon .. he got a good luagh when I poped up the app and was showing the word.. :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a periodic table on my blackberry. :biggrin: Me and my lady were going over some elements yesterday.
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Feb 11 2010, 10:46 AM~16582559
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  YOUR RUNNING OUT OF MATERIAL
> *


Still made you laugh. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 11 2010, 10:50 AM~16582593-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Feb 11 2010, 10:50 AM~16582594
> *Can someone explain how these are not practiced today but the whole "gay thing" (which is hardly mentioned) gets the christians so spun up?
> 
> DEUTERONOMY 22:13-21
> If it is discovered that a bride is not a virgin, the Bible demands that she be executed by stoning immediately.
> DEUTERONOMY 22:22
> If a married person has sex with someone else's husband or wife, the Bible commands that both adulterers be stoned to death.
> MARK 10:1-12
> Divorce is strictly forbidden in both Testaments, as is remarriage of anyone who has been divorced.
> LEVITICUS 18:19
> The Bible forbids a married couple from having sexual intercourse during a woman's period. If they disobey, both shall be executed.
> MARK 12:18-27
> If a man dies childless, his widow is ordered by biblical law to have intercourse with each of his brothers in turn until she bears her deceased husband a male heir.
> DEUTERONOMY 25:11-12
> If a man gets into a fight with another man and his wife seeks to rescue her husband by grabbing the enemy's genitals, her hand shall be cut off and no pity shall be shown her.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 01:56 PM~16582646
> *:biggrin:
> :wow:
> *


for real, why do they get so spun about something Jesus never even mentioned? They will disown their son over him being a ropesucker but at the same time, (and it's in the top 10) let their son who banged his wifes best friend move back in?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 10:11 AM~16582282
> *yup!!
> And yup!! Dont know how but we had a almost 18k increase in the last year.. allowing us to get a much needed Van , her own toy car (VW) and me to have my car off road and finally put time into.. All while raising 4 kids , hudge home and Medical problems!! So yes i can say and would do cart wheels if I could God is good , Alll the time!! have faith . there always a plan bigger then a human mind can wrap it self around!!
> *


AWESOME GOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 11 2010, 11:06 AM~16582723
> *AWESOME GOD :thumbsup:
> *


Internal Revenue Service :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 11 2010, 10:26 AM~16582385
> *GOD IS GOOD!!!!!!!!
> *


ALWAYS & FOREVER


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 11 2010, 11:10 AM~16582757
> *Internal Revenue Service :thumbsup:
> *


IRS FOR U ON JUDGMENT DAY :biggrin: 
(U WILL PAY.) REPENT NOW BROTHER OR IT'S TO LATE.
DON'T HATE JUST PARTICIPATE :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 11 2010, 11:54 AM~16582625
> *I have a periodic table on my blackberry. :biggrin: Me and my lady were going over some elements yesterday.
> Still made you laugh. :biggrin:
> *


LOL that was funny


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 11 2010, 10:49 AM~16582585
> *I agree. we tithed 4000 that's with my wife being laid off for 7 months. and we got 4600 in tax returns. God is great.
> *


 :thumbsup: PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER NIMSTER64.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 11 2010, 12:12 PM~16582783
> *IRS FOR U ON JUDGMENT DAY  :biggrin:
> (U WILL PAY.) REPENT NOW BROTHER OR IT'S TO LATE.
> DON'T HATE JUST PARTICIPATE :roflmao:
> *


:yes:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## REPENTANCE

GODLY DAY FAMILY & THE LOST  :angel: :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## NIMSTER64

time flew today wow this month is half way there as well.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 11 2010, 06:05 PM~16586684
> *time flew today wow this month is half way there as well.
> *


If the earth was moving faster, time would move slower. :wow:


----------



## Punch

What up LIL brothers, Hope all is well :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 11 2010, 06:05 PM~16586684-->
> 
> 
> 
> time flew today wow this month is half way there as well.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Feb 11 2010, 07:03 PM~16587171
> *If the earth was moving faster, time would move slower. :wow:
> *


Well do your part and run! In theroy that should work. Like running on a ball in motion. Thers enough of the bROthers to lend a hand at rest stops. 
:cheesy:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

:nicoderm:


----------



## REPENTANCE

AIGA, sup sister?


----------



## jvasquez

Sup Homies?

You won't believe this, it snowed out here in Dallas all day today. About 8 inches total. Record snowfall for the last 30 years.

We went out and made a snow-vato...I didn't get pics cause I had to get the kids in. The power was down and it was dark outside I'll get a few shots in the morning.

Anyway, very blessed day just hangin out with my chavos and wifey. 

PRAISE GOD everyone is safe at home and our fireplace kept us warm and cozy while we waited for the lights to come back on.

GOD is GOOD!!! :worship:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 12 2010, 02:16 AM~16590458
> *Sup Homies?
> 
> You won't believe this, it snowed out here in Dallas all day today. About 8 inches total. Record snowfall for the last 30 years.
> 
> We went out and made a snow-vato...I didn't get pics cause I had to get the kids in. The power was down and it was dark outside I'll get a few shots in the morning.
> 
> Anyway, very blessed day just hangin out with my chavos and wifey.
> 
> PRAISE GOD everyone is safe at home and our fireplace kept us warm and cozy while we waited for the lights to come back on.
> 
> GOD is GOOD!!! :worship:
> *



Cool Brother, We also got alot of snow here in New Mexico. Everyone doesn't like it perro I LOVE IT!!! God Bless


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 11 2010, 12:20 PM~16582871
> *:thumbsup: PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER NIMSTER64.
> *


I just notice you are my Sister in the Lord. Praise him. I did not know this. God bless Sister. :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 11 2010, 11:55 PM~16589790
> *AIGA, sup sister?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

Praying to god for rain.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 12 2010, 07:57 AM~16591666
> *Praying to god for rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i wonder why they are in buckets


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 12 2010, 07:35 AM~16591812
> *:0 i wonder why they are in buckets
> *


They must be in hot water.... :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 12 2010, 07:35 AM~16591812
> *:0 i wonder why they are in buckets
> *


Thats the only part of that picture that didn't make sense to you? :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 12 2010, 07:35 AM~16591812
> *:0 i wonder why they are in buckets
> *


Works... :nosad: It is doooone! :yes: :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS  

Everyone who competes in the games goes into strict training. They do it to get a crown that will not last; but we do it to get a crown that will last forever. - 1 Corinthians 9:25-27 - NIV


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 12 2010, 11:27 AM~16593587
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS
> 
> Everyone who competes in the games goes into strict training. They do it to get a crown that will not last; but we do it to get a crown that will last forever. - 1 Corinthians 9:25-27 - NIV
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 11 2010, 10:55 PM~16589790
> *AIGA, sup sister?
> *


 :wave: FAMILY ( I LIKE THAT WORD AIGA ) :biggrin: 

HAVE A BLESS DAY AIGA. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

AIGA - MEANS FAMILY IN SAMOAN :h5:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 12 2010, 06:05 AM~16591510
> *:cheesy:
> *


HEY BROTHER NIMSTER64 :wave: 

GOD IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 12 2010, 11:36 AM~16593078
> *Thats the only part of that picture that didn't make sense to you? :biggrin:
> *


and why do they have paint on there foreheads and one guy looks like he is laughing and one looks high on opium and if they need rain then why are they wasting water. theres alot of other things I see. what do you see?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 12 2010, 12:51 PM~16593777
> *HEY BROTHER NIMSTER64  :wave:
> 
> GOD IS AWESOME!!!
> *


AMEN


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 11 2010, 11:52 AM~16582609
> *I AGREE 100 % THAT IS WHY WE NEED TO BECAREFUL AS TO WHAT WE BELEIVE. YOUR HEART KNOWS BEST FROM RIGHT TO WRONG.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 12 2010, 06:05 AM~16591509
> *I just notice you are my Sister in the Lord. Praise him. I did not know this. God bless Sister. :cheesy:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

Sup Hermanos y Hermanas...GOD Bless You all this weekend. Enjoy it. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 12 2010, 03:18 PM~16595267
> *Sup Hermanos y Hermanas...GOD Bless You all this weekend. Enjoy it.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


LIKE WISE BROTHER U & THE FAMILY DO THE SAME. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Amen


----------



## Punch

God Bless my LIL Brothers. Askin for your prayers. Got a baby on the way due in 5 weeks. Just pray for everything to go well. Thanks Homies :angel:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 12 2010, 09:47 PM~16597429
> *God Bless my LIL Brothers. Askin for your prayers. Got a baby on the way due in 5 weeks. Just pray for everything to go well. Thanks Homies  :angel:
> *


Will do bro, they are a blessing.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 12 2010, 08:47 PM~16597429
> *God Bless my LIL Brothers. Askin for your prayers. Got a baby on the way due in 5 weeks. Just pray for everything to go well. Thanks Homies  :angel:
> *


Yes Sir...Congrats Punch!!!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 12 2010, 10:04 PM~16598123
> *:0
> *


Que paso?

:wave:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 12 2010, 11:34 PM~16598427
> *Yes Sir...Congrats Punch!!!
> *


Gracias


----------



## REPENTANCE

Congrats Punch, prayers goin all out brotha! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## lninjo

:biggrin:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 13 2010, 03:27 AM~16600047
> *Congrats Punch, prayers goin all out brotha!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Thanks. "We don't die, We multiply". lol Thanx


----------



## CADDY CREW

> PROVERBS (CHP.1 VERSE 7)
> 
> 7. THE FEAR OF THE LORD IS THE BEGINNING OF KNOWLEDGE.BUT FOOLS DESPISE WISDOM AND INSTRUCTION.
> 
> 
> 
> whud up brothers and sisters? My wife and i, taught our girls this verse. i had them memorize it. when you read it , its clear as day. praise to GOD our father, :cheesy:


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 13 2010, 04:17 AM~16600396
> *Thanks. "We don't die, We multiply". lol Thanx
> *


lords say be fruitful and multiply. :thumbsup: congrats.


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 10 2010, 09:19 AM~16571163
> *GOD BLESS U TO BROTHER CADDY CREW & FAMILY. :angel:
> *


god bless you 2 family. :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 13 2010, 04:43 AM~16600423
> *lords say be fruitful and multiply.    :thumbsup: congrats.
> *


 :banghead: 

And my wife was very fruitful!! get pregnant every time I looked at her..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 12 2010, 07:47 PM~16597429
> *God Bless my LIL Brothers. Askin for your prayers. Got a baby on the way due in 5 weeks. Just pray for everything to go well. Thanks Homies  :angel:
> *


 :yes: PRAYERS GO OUT TO PUNCH,LIL BROTHER & FAMILY. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Godly morning family! ok, afternoon now :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Feb 8 2010, 06:52 AM~16547460
> *EVERYBODY HAVE A BLESSED DAY , ALL DAY , EVERY DAY
> *


    AMEN


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~

> PROVERBS (CHP.1 VERSE 7)
> 
> 7. THE FEAR OF THE LORD IS THE BEGINNING OF KNOWLEDGE.BUT FOOLS DESPISE WISDOM AND INSTRUCTION.
> 
> whud up brothers and sisters? My wife and i, taught our girls this verse. i had them memorize it. when you read it , its clear as day. praise to GOD our father, :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 13 2010, 07:14 PM~16603926
> *
> *


Right on,


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 10 2010, 10:05 AM~16571480
> *PROVERBS (CHP.1 VERSE 7)
> 
> 7. THE FEAR OF THE LORD IS THE BEGINNING OF KNOWLEDGE.BUT FOOLS DESPISE WISDOM AND INSTRUCTION.*


Thank you for letting me fear you today lord!!!!!


----------



## lninjo




----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Feb 13 2010, 09:10 PM~16605550
> *
> *


sup brother


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 13 2010, 10:35 PM~16605736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow:
Blessed of the Lord! Great Pic Homie!!!


----------



## lninjo

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 13 2010, 10:35 PM~16605736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS GOOD, NICE PIC HAD TO COPY IT.
ALL PRAISE BE TO THE GOD..


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Feb 13 2010, 10:52 PM~16605896
> *WHATS GOOD, NICE PIC HAD TO COPY IT.
> ALL PRAISE BE TO THE GOD..
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:

Thank You Jesus!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night. Got to get some rest so I can play and pray a good service in the morning.


----------



## lninjo

PEACE :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 13 2010, 09:52 PM~16605895
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:
> Blessed of the Lord! Great Pic Homie!!!
> *


God is awesome homie


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Feb 13 2010, 09:52 PM~16605896
> *WHATS GOOD, NICE PIC HAD TO COPY IT.
> ALL PRAISE BE TO THE GOD..
> *


nice to see another goodtimes brother in here :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS AIGA :biggrin:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 14 2010, 02:27 AM~16607092
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS AIGA :biggrin:
> *


Buenos Dias, Just getn off the night shift, gonna head home jump in tha shower then off to worship practice @ da church. "Takin off the hard hat and putting on the Drmmer Boy hat. lol" You all have sa BLESSED SUNDAY GUYS n GALS


----------



## aolujumu

:biggrin: 

I love to see a gathering of brothers all for a positive cause
feels good i love y'all...

holla..


[url=http://www.forexeasynow.com]http://www.forexeasynow.com
[/url]


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 13 2010, 08:50 PM~16605416
> *Thank you for letting me fear you today lord!!!!!
> *


AMEN!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by aolujumu_@Feb 14 2010, 07:41 AM~16607996
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I love to see a gathering of brothers all for a positive cause
> feels good i love y'all...
> 
> holla..
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.forexeasynow.com]http://www.forexeasynow.com
> [/url]
> *


Love u to fam. have a blessed day! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Today in the house of prayer... was a "dope" day! :biggrin: :angel: :angel: 

1 Peter 1' 4-5
1Forasmuch then as Christ hath suffered for us in the flesh, arm yourselves likewise with the same mind: for he that hath suffered in the flesh hath ceased from sin;

2That he no longer should live the rest of his time in the flesh to the lusts of men, but to the will of God.

3For the time past of our life may suffice us to have wrought the will of the Gentiles, when we walked in lasciviousness, lusts, excess of wine, revellings, banquetings, and abominable idolatries:

4Wherein they think it strange that ye run not with them to the same excess of riot, speaking evil of you:

5Who shall give account to him that is ready to judge the quick and the dead.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Mark 10' 45

45For even the Son of man came not to be ministered unto, but to minister, and to give his life a ransom for many.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Galatians 5' 6

6For in Jesus Christ neither circumcision availeth any thing, nor uncircumcision; but faith which worketh by love.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Proverbs 10 '12

12Hatred stirreth up strifes: but love covereth all sins.


----------



## REPENTANCE

3 John '1-2

1The elder unto the wellbeloved Gaius, whom I love in the truth.

2Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Isaiah 55' 8-11

8For my thoughts are not your thoughts, neither are your ways my ways, saith the LORD.

9For as the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts.

10For as the rain cometh down, and the snow from heaven, and returneth not thither, but watereth the earth, and maketh it bring forth and bud, that it may give seed to the sower, and bread to the eater:

11So shall my word be that goeth forth out of my mouth: it shall not return unto me void, but it shall accomplish that which I please, and it shall prosper in the thing whereto I sent it.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Romans 11' 11-19

11I say then, Have they stumbled that they should fall? God forbid: but rather through their fall salvation is come unto the Gentiles, for to provoke them to jealousy.

12Now if the fall of them be the riches of the world, and the diminishing of them the riches of the Gentiles; how much more their fulness?

13For I speak to you Gentiles, inasmuch as I am the apostle of the Gentiles, I magnify mine office:

14If by any means I may provoke to emulation them which are my flesh, and might save some of them.

15For if the casting away of them be the reconciling of the world, what shall the receiving of them be, but life from the dead?

16For if the firstfruit be holy, the lump is also holy: and if the root be holy, so are the branches.

17And if some of the branches be broken off, and thou, being a wild olive tree, wert grafted in among them, and with them partakest of the root and fatness of the olive tree;

18Boast not against the branches. But if thou boast, thou bearest not the root, but the root thee.

19Thou wilt say then, The branches were broken off, that I might be grafted in.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Ok, dat was it 4 today.. everyone have another blessed day delighting in the Lord 1st, and then your significant otha! :biggrin: :angel: :angel: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 13 2010, 08:50 PM~16605416
> *Thank you for letting me fear you today lord!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 13 2010, 11:57 PM~16606919
> *God is awesome homie
> *


ALWAYS & FOREVER HE IS AWESOME


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 14 2010, 12:27 AM~16607092
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS AIGA :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER NIMSTER64 :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 14 2010, 06:56 AM~16607873
> *Buenos Dias, Just getn off the night shift, gonna head home jump in tha shower then off to worship practice @ da church. "Takin off the hard hat and putting on the Drmmer Boy hat. lol" You all have sa BLESSED SUNDAY GUYS n GALS
> *


 :wave: BROTHER PUNCH

THANK THE LORD FOR ANOTHER SUNDAY TO GIVE HIM ALL THE GLORY & HONOR THAT IS DUE TO HIM. :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Feb 13 2010, 09:52 PM~16605896
> *
> ALL PRAISE BE TO THE GOD..
> *


 :yes: ALL THE TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## CadilacSmiff

TTT


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 14 2010, 04:39 PM~16611295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 11 2010, 05:56 AM~16578534
> *WHO IS YOUR GOD?  :dunno:
> 
> IF U ARE AN ATHEIST U HAVE NO GOD?  :dunno:
> 
> CURIOUS :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> YOU TELL US NOT TO SAY GOD BLESS U, BECAUSE IT'S DISRESPECTFUL TO U, THEN WHY DO YOU USE GOD IN YOUR SENTENCE.  :dunno: (ESPECIALLY WHEN U SAY THERE IS NO GOD.) :dunno:
> *



you got him with this one

and why must there be an explanation to all the non believers?

if you don't believe then why are you in here asking questions

I would put it like this, if you came in here for answers, your not gonna get any 

we can't explain it we just have it, it's called faith it's there but we can't see it scientists can't physically see or touch it either

regardless GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

Good afternoon, brothers. I hope all had a blessed day at service today. Praise God for a beautiful Sunday. Everyone take care :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 14 2010, 04:55 PM~16611393
> *you got him with this one
> 
> and why must there be an explanation to all the non believers?
> 
> if you don't believe then why are you in here asking questions
> 
> I would put it like this, if you came in here for answers, your not gonna get any
> 
> we can't explain it we just have it, it's called faith  it's there but we can't see it  scientists can't physically see or touch it either
> 
> regardless  GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: GOD BLESS YOU TO BROTHER.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 14 2010, 05:56 PM~16611821
> *Good afternoon, brothers. I hope all had a blessed day at service today. Praise God for a beautiful Sunday. Everyone take care  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: BROTHER A-FORD-ABLE

I HAD A WONDERFUL BLESS DAY TODAY IN CHURCH, BOTH MORNING AND NIGHT SERVICE. (PRAISE THE LORD) :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS NIGHT BROTHERS AND SISTERS. :angel:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 14 2010, 10:48 PM~16613304
> *MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS NIGHT BROTHERS AND SISTERS. :angel:
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 14 2010, 04:29 PM~16610443
> *:wave: BROTHER PUNCH
> 
> THANK THE LORD FOR ANOTHER SUNDAY TO GIVE HIM ALL THE GLORY & HONOR THAT IS DUE TO HIM. :yes:
> *


Had an AWESOME VALENTINES DAY. Took the family and the Pastors Family for a lil drive up to Colorado after Church for a Valentines Day Lunch


----------



## 65ragrider

ttt


----------



## jvasquez

*PRAISE THE LORD...GOT A BUSY DAY LINED UP TODAY.

Just want to say Good Morning!

and TTT*
:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 14 2010, 04:55 PM~16611393
> *you got him with this one
> 
> and why must there be an explanation to all the non believers?
> 
> if you don't believe then why are you in here asking questions
> 
> I would put it like this, if you came in here for answers, your not gonna get any
> 
> we can't explain it we just have it, it's called faith  it's there but we can't see it  scientists can't physically see or touch it either
> 
> regardless  GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!
> *


That's crazy talk.

You can see the truth. 

Yet you decide to follow your faith instead. 

We can prove the formation of the universe.

You cannot prove the 7 days of creation.

And yet you still believe the bible. 

That's not faith, that's just stubborn. Religion is a tradition, it's not about anything real in any way.

To factor in a god in real life is childish. Focus on reality, and save make believe for when your playing with your friends.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 15 2010, 09:45 AM~16617302
> *PRAISE THE LORD...GOT A BUSY DAY LINED UP TODAY.
> 
> Just want to say Good Morning!
> 
> and TTT
> :biggrin:
> *


PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY & GOOD MORNING TO ALL :wave: 

LET THE LORD GUIDE OUR WAY'S TODAY. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 15 2010, 10:32 AM~16617626
> *That's crazy talk.
> 
> You can see the truth.
> 
> Religion is a tradition, it's not about anything real in any way.
> 
> To factor in a god in real life is childish. Focus on reality, and save make believe for when your playing with your friends.
> *


THE WORD OF GOD IS THE TRUTH (ALWAYS) :yes: 

THIS ISN'T BASED ON RELIGION OR TRADITION IT'S THE (RELATION SHIP BETWEEN U AND GOD HIMSELF :thumbsup: )

U ARE THE ONE THAT'S CHILDISH, SO U NEED TO FOCUS ON REALITY WHICH IS OUR (LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST) :biggrin: 

BY THE WAY STOP BEING FAKE & BE REAL FOR ONCE. :0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 15 2010, 10:46 AM~16617742
> *THE WORD OF GOD IS THE TRUTH (ALWAYS) :yes:
> 
> THIS ISN'T BASED ON RELIGION OR TRADITION IT'S THE (RELATION SHIP BETWEEN U AND GOD HIMSELF  :thumbsup: )
> 
> U ARE THE ONE THAT'S CHILDISH, SO U NEED TO FOCUS ON REALITY WHICH IS OUR (LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST) :biggrin:
> 
> BY THE WAY STOP BEING FAKE & BE REAL FOR ONCE. :0
> *


WHAT TESTS HAVE BEEN RUN THAT PROVE THE WORD OF GOD IS THE TRUTH?

OR ARE YOU JUST BASING THAT ON NOTHING AT ALL. 

ONLY THING FAKE IS THAT ISRAELI SAVIOR YOU SPEAK ABOUT.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

well folks the Wife goes in for her biopsy tomorrow and needless to say Big Scotty is scared as fuck!!!!! so please keep her in your hearts and prayers!!! :tears:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 15 2010, 10:51 AM~16617778
> *WHAT TESTS HAVE BEEN RUN THAT PROVE THE WORD OF GOD IS THE TRUTH?
> 
> OR ARE YOU JUST BASING THAT ON NOTHING AT ALL.
> 
> ONLY THING FAKE IS THAT ISRAELI SAVIOR YOU SPEAK ABOUT.
> *


THE TESTS THAT HAVE BEEN RUN THAT PROVES THAT THE WORD OF GOD IS TRUE IS THAT YOU ARE ALIVE, YOUR BREATHING, YOUR STANDING, HE HAS BLESSED US ALL WITH ANOTHER DAY (AMEN), BECAUSE IF IT WASN'T TRUE WHO KNOWS WERE WE WOULD BE RIGHT NOW, PROBABLY DEAD.

THE WORD OF GOD MEANS EVERYTHING.
PEOPLE LIKE U THAT DON'T HEARKEN TO THE WORD OF GOD MEANS NOTHING AT ALL.

THE BIBLE SAYS

GENESIS CHAPTER 6 VERSE 3

AND THE LORD SAID, MY SPIRIT SHALL NOT ALWAYS STRIVE WITH MAN, FOR THAT HE ALSO IS FLESH

:uh: 

THERE IS NOTHING FAKE ABOUT OUR GOD, (HE IS AWESOME) TODAY, TOMORROW, & FOREVER. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2010, 11:11 AM~16617919
> *well folks the Wife goes in for her biopsy tomorrow and needless to say Big Scotty is scared.  so please keep her in your hearts and prayers!!!  :tears:
> *


WILL DO BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 15 2010, 11:28 AM~16618054
> *THE TESTS THAT HAVE BEEN RUN THAT PROVES THAT THE WORD OF GOD IS TRUE IS THAT YOU ARE ALIVE, YOUR BREATHING, YOUR STANDING, HE HAS BLESSED US ALL WITH ANOTHER DAY (AMEN), BECAUSE IF IT WASN'T TRUE WHO KNOWS WERE WE WOULD BE RIGHT NOW, PROBABLY DEAD.
> 
> THE WORD OF GOD MEANS EVERYTHING.
> PEOPLE LIKE U THAT DON'T HEARKEN TO THE WORD OF GOD MEANS NOTHING AT ALL.
> 
> THE BIBLE SAYS
> 
> GENESIS CHAPTER 6 VERSE 3
> 
> AND THE LORD SAID, MY SPIRIT SHALL NOT ALWAYS STRIVE WITH MAN, FOR THAT HE ALSO IS FLESH
> 
> :uh:
> 
> THERE IS NOTHING FAKE ABOUT OUR GOD, (HE IS AWESOME) TODAY, TOMORROW, & FOREVER.  :thumbsup:
> *


CARBON COMBINING WITH OXYGEN (BREATHING) DOESN'T PROVE THE EXISTENCE OF GOD, NOR DOES MY ABILITY TO RESIST THE EARTHS GRAVITATIONAL PULL (STANDING).

TRY SEEING THINGS FOR WHAT THEY ACTUALLY ARE INSTEAD OF MAKING EVERYTHING OUT TO BE MIRACLES.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 15 2010, 11:38 AM~16618150
> *CARBON COMBINING WITH OXYGEN (BREATHING) DOESN'T PROVE THE EXISTENCE OF GOD, NOR DOES MY ABILITY TO RESIST THE EARTHS GRAVITATIONAL PULL (STANDING).
> 
> TRY SEEING THINGS FOR WHAT THEY ACTUALLY ARE INSTEAD OF MAKING EVERYTHING OUT TO BE MIRACLES.
> *


THEN U DO U AND GOOD LUCK hno: hno: 

AS FOR ME I'M GOING TO :sprint: AWAY FROM U, AND KEEP IT MOVING WITH MY LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST. :yes: :thumbsup:

U HAVE A GOoD DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 15 2010, 11:29 AM~16618072
> *WILL DO BROTHER  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustbucket

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 15 2010, 11:51 AM~16617778
> *WHAT TESTS HAVE BEEN RUN THAT PROVE THE WORD OF GOD IS THE TRUTH?
> 
> OR ARE YOU JUST BASING THAT ON NOTHING AT ALL.
> 
> ONLY THING FAKE IS THAT ISRAELI SAVIOR YOU SPEAK ABOUT.
> *


To explain whether God’s word (scripture) is true, accurate, and authentic is to confirm its validity of what is spoken and evidence being present in actuality with witnesses recorded.

One way to examine this is to look for the “who”, “what”, “when”, “why” and in “context”.
People can say anything, yet can we really believe what is true or false and is it valid? One of the systems that are used by our society is to examine what is in question, i.e. court system, laws of the land, universal law, and mathematical laws to be some of it.

In the court systems the basic foundation of the system is to distinguish and to present evidence of truth and false. As most of us have witness in the past, the legal systems sometimes have fallen short due to “human” errors and have favored towards with evidence given. In regards to “truth” and “false”, human errors are most if not always present in some form. That’s right, we’re not perfect.

Law of the land is present due to its need for the safety for mankind and its surroundings. Laws are set in order to protect and to preserve what the law is intended for, such as speed limit, drinking and driving, etc. Laws can be broken, yet when there is a breech there can be consequences and “cause and effect” is in order. There are laws set in place whether we believe it to be fair or not. 

Mathematical laws are evident in our financial, medical, scientific institution and without it, there will be no standard and guide rule to compare or come to a solution to probabilities and answer.

You will clearly need to examine the evidence set before you, in this case the “bible” and examine thoroughly by implementing the basic who”, “what”, “when”, “why” and in “context”. 

Who were the actual persons involved and who were they and who does it apply to?
What is it for?
When did this take place?
Why did it happen?
Making sure that what is presented before you is within context with what the “author” is presenting.

I can be certain that it takes more faith in not believing what is not there, yet seeing is not always believing either. Just as the wind blows through the tree and moves the leaves, you can not see the wind yet you see the effects of the wind. You may not necessarily “see” God, yet His invisible attributes are clearly seen by the things that have been made. 

Some scholars do uphold to the Darwinism theory yet nature itself shows evidences otherwise. Also others have theory to the big bang theory, yet nature cannot veer from its design. 

This planet is created for a set purpose, and it is created to be inhabited by life and to live life. Yet what is life if it only lives and to fade away like a vapor? We need to enjoy life as we live. Yet what good is it if it can’t enjoy and share with others? Our being and nature of man is to be with others and to love and to be loved. Without love, man will destroy itself. Love has been instilled in our being and cannot do without. We are made that way for a purpose. 

Fathers and Mothers are to love their kids, people are to show their affections to one another because love brings fulfillment, yet “love” has been thrown to the wayside due to being heartbroken through many ways. Man will fail us in one form or another, yet God’s love never fails whether through sickness, circumstances, and broken dreams and loss of a loved one. 

We were all created for a purpose, and that is to be loved with unconditional love and that love is available through God. How can a God that cannot be seen is going to bestow His love to mankind? He has. He has done that through coming in a form of a man called Jesus, who walked this earth and talked to the outcast, thieves, prostitute and those who were cast out of the society. He came and experienced gladness, sorrow, pain both physical and in heart and He even wept over for the situation in mans way. All mankind is missing true love, and we search it through different avenue and different ways. He has love for you, me and the whole world, yet are we looking for love elsewhere and hoping that this time it will do what’s right for me. All God wants to do is what is right, and that is to love you. Sometimes we don’t deserve it, yet He sees you in a whole different light, you are loved. 



Creation in simplicity; for every vase there has to be a potter, for every painting there has to be a painter, for every poem there has to be a man behind it, for the universe and planets to form, there has to be a creator. Our human body is so intricate that it is mathematically impossible to assume that our body happened by chance. It was created with design. His design is to love you. 

Our nature has always been curious to find the answer, meaning and how things work. If we say that we know all things, then we profess to say that we are god…..and I will say to you first that I’m no god for no good things dwell in me nor I know anything. If you say that there is no God, then there is no reason for your questions or rebuttal.

I would encourage those who question the existence of God, Jesus to look to the scriptures and find evidences there and give your verdict. Please don’t let your feelings and past experiences be the standard to examine the bible, yet examine as you would when you build your bike and parts so that it fits everything.

I’m not here to convince you, I’m not here to make you believe, I’m not here to “convert” you, if you don’t believe that there is, that’s your thinking. Yet weigh out all the evidences that you will encounter as you go through the bible.

By the way, please excuse my grammatical errors, punctuations and others. Also, it’s very hard to put my thoughts on to the keyboard. I rather talk with people face to face.

To those, God bless you and to those, you are loved.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:uh: W :uh: O :uh: W :uh: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

good evening brothers and sisters


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2010, 01:11 PM~16617919
> *well folks the Wife goes in for her biopsy tomorrow and needless to say Big Scotty is scared as fuck!!!!!  so please keep her in your hearts and prayers!!!  :tears:
> *


In our prayers.


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 15 2010, 06:52 PM~16620497
> *good evening brothers and sisters
> *


Good Evening


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2010, 11:11 AM~16617919
> *well folks the Wife goes in for her biopsy tomorrow and needless to say Big Scotty is scared as fuck!!!!!  so please keep her in your hearts and prayers!!!  :tears:
> *



I'll be praying for ya'll. I know what you're going through, my wife had cervical cancer last year and had to have surgery to remove the cancerous cells.I was scared as hell too but I had to hide it cause she was freaking out. Thank God they caught it early and got it all removed! 

Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding;in all your ways acknowledge Him and he shall direct your paths. Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 15 2010, 11:38 AM~16618150
> *CARBON COMBINING WITH OXYGEN (BREATHING) DOESN'T PROVE THE EXISTENCE OF GOD, NOR DOES MY ABILITY TO RESIST THE EARTHS GRAVITATIONAL PULL (STANDING).
> 
> TRY SEEING THINGS FOR WHAT THEY ACTUALLY ARE INSTEAD OF MAKING EVERYTHING OUT TO BE MIRACLES.
> *


here we go again yes that is the way God my awesome God design this get it yes God design cabon and oxigent and you should thank him for that you ignorant.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 15 2010, 11:38 PM~16625425
> *here we go again yes that is the way God my awesome God design this get it yes God design cabon and oxigent and you should thank him for that you ignorant.
> *


You're an idiot. Get your learn on.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 15 2010, 11:48 PM~16625569
> *You're an idiot. Get your learn on.
> *


 :no:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 15 2010, 11:48 PM~16625569
> *You're an idiot. Get your learn on.
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2010, 11:12 AM~16617927
> *well folks the Wife goes in for her biopsy tomorrow and needless to say Big Scotty is scared as fuck!!!!! so please keep her in your hearts and prayers!!!  :tears:
> *


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 16 2010, 09:26 AM~16627361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0

:roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: :wave: :wave: 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY (IN JESUS NAME). :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 15 2010, 11:48 PM~16625569
> *You're an idiot. Get your learn on.
> *


U NEVER LEARN :nono: 

THE BIBLE SAYS

1 CHRONICLES CHP. 16 VERSE 22

22."DO NOT TOUCH MY ANOINTED ONES, AND DO MY PROPHETS NO HARM."

U HAVE A GOoD DAY. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 16 2010, 08:26 AM~16627361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: JESUS ALL THE WAY :worship: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 11 2010, 01:50 PM~16582594
> *Can someone explain how these are not practiced today but the whole "gay thing" (which is hardly mentioned) gets the christians so spun up?
> 
> DEUTERONOMY 22:13-21
> If it is discovered that a bride is not a virgin, the Bible demands that she be executed by stoning immediately.
> DEUTERONOMY 22:22
> If a married person has sex with someone else's husband or wife, the Bible commands that both adulterers be stoned to death.
> MARK 10:1-12
> Divorce is strictly forbidden in both Testaments, as is remarriage of anyone who has been divorced.
> LEVITICUS 18:19
> The Bible forbids a married couple from having sexual intercourse during a woman's period. If they disobey, both shall be executed.
> MARK 12:18-27
> If a man dies childless, his widow is ordered by biblical law to have intercourse with each of his brothers in turn until she bears her deceased husband a male heir.
> DEUTERONOMY 25:11-12
> If a man gets into a fight with another man and his wife seeks to rescue her husband by grabbing the enemy's genitals, her hand shall be cut off and no pity shall be shown her.
> *





> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 11 2010, 02:05 PM~16582716
> *for real, why do they get so spun about something Jesus never even mentioned? They will disown their son over him being a ropesucker but at the same time, (and it's in the top 10) let their son who banged his wifes best friend move back in?
> *


come on, some one give this one a try.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 16 2010, 10:18 AM~16627765
> *come on, some one give this one a try.
> *


Why? Sin is sin...if it's accepted by someone, you may have to ask the people who are making it acceptable. Can't speak for them.

What I see is a society, that, according to the Bible, is waxing worse and worse.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 15 2010, 11:48 PM~16625569
> *You're an idiot. Get your learn on.
> *


get a life


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding;in all your ways acknowledge Him and he shall direct your paths. Proverbs 3:5-6


AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 16 2010, 09:04 AM~16627665
> *U NEVER LEARN  :nono:
> 
> THE BIBLE SAYS
> 
> 1 CHRONICLES CHP. 16 VERSE 22
> 
> 22."DO NOT TOUCH MY ANOINTED ONES, AND DO MY PROPHETS NO HARM."
> 
> U HAVE A GOoD DAY. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THE LORD OF THE RINGS SAYS

ONE RING TO RULE THEM ALL AND IN THE DARKNESS, BIND THEM. 

IT IS COMMON KNOWLEDGE THAT THE ONE RING REFERS TO THE BIBLE. 

YOU HAVE A GOOd DAY AS WELL. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 16 2010, 12:27 PM~16627833
> *Why? Sin is sin...if it's accepted by someone, you may have to ask the people who are making it acceptable. Can't speak for them.
> 
> What I see is a society, that, according to the Bible, is waxing worse and worse.
> *


I guess what I am asking is how the "christians" are so crazy abouy gay marriage and Jesus never even mentioned it. Then at the same time they are accepting of adulturers and thieves, liers, disobediand kids etc. There are 10 donts and for the most part they are sort of bent to make the religiouse still worthy of heaven. But Leviticus os quoted so many times bevause of the gay thing, churches banning gay members and having whole movements from so called "christians" against gays.

Why do they seem to be OK with the members of their "flock" who break most of the 10 commandments but will flat out never talk to a ****?


----------



## fatony

god rules :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 16 2010, 11:01 AM~16628017
> *I guess what I am asking is how the "christians" are so crazy abouy gay marriage and Jesus never even mentioned it. Then at the same time they are accepting of adulturers and thieves, liers, disobediand kids etc. There are 10 donts and for the most part they are sort of bent to make the religiouse still worthy of heaven. But Leviticus os quoted so many times bevause of the gay thing, churches banning gay members and having whole movements from so called "christians" against gays.
> 
> Why do they seem to be OK with the members of their "flock" who break most of the 10 commandments but will flat out never talk to a ****?
> *


Once again, you gotta ask the people who act like that. I have family and friends who are gay. I don't have no problem with them personally. I talk to them I worked with one guy for 5 years and we are still real cool to this day.

GOD Loves them just as much as HE Loves me.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 16 2010, 11:18 AM~16627765
> *come on, some one give this one a try.
> *


Those practices, where people were killed, are not practiced anymore because of the fact that it was realized that we couldn't just go around killing people, for the most part. The other reason is because society as a whole finds reasons as to why things shouldn't be the way they were back in those times. Even homosexuality is being pushed as something normal, something we should just accept as a way of life. 

The truth is, that it is not. 

Little by little this World is pushing Christianity to the curb, claiming that it's teachings and beliefs are nothing more than fairy tales to tell children. Duez has made this comment many a time, and for those that don't have faith; they become blinded to the good of our World and accept that as truth.

We've become numb to the sin that surrounds us, accepting it as just another way of life. Where does it end though?

Homosexuals want to be accepted, to feel as if they are not doing anything wrong... If what they were doing was right, why would they - themselves - feel as if they were in the wrong? 

What happens when our Nation accepts homosexuality? Do we then start to absolve pedophiles next? I'm sure there are a couple of studies that show that the majority of them had some sort of trauma as children that made them do it, so why blame them for their actions. 

What about murderers? I mean, if it is something that happens everyday, shouldn't we just accept that as normal too?

The point to all of this... We as a society know the difference between right and wrong, and with that understanding we adapted our following of the bible to show leniency towards things that are considered to be wrong. We allow God to judge them when the time comes, because it is usually His name that is on their lips when they are near death.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 16 2010, 12:01 PM~16628017
> *I guess what I am asking is how the "christians" are so crazy abouy gay marriage and Jesus never even mentioned it. Then at the same time they are accepting of adulturers and thieves, liers, disobediand kids etc. There are 10 donts and for the most part they are sort of bent to make the religiouse still worthy of heaven. But Leviticus os quoted so many times bevause of the gay thing, churches banning gay members and having whole movements from so called "christians" against gays.
> 
> Why do they seem to be OK with the members of their "flock" who break most of the 10 commandments but will flat out never talk to a ****?
> *


I think it has to do more with the church and their congregation. Our church is open to all, because how else are those who are lost supposed to find their way to the Lord. Drug addicts, homosexuals, thieves...If you want to accept Jesus Christ into your life then we are always willing to help you, but that again falls to being someone's choice. Too many people see something in the news, or have a bad experience with one person, and turn around and place everyone else in that same category. 

Most of the time, they are wrong.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 16 2010, 01:21 PM~16628180
> *Those practices, where people were killed, are not practiced anymore because of the fact that it was realized that we couldn't just go around killing people, for the most part. The other reason is because society as a whole finds reasons as to why things shouldn't be the way they were back in those times. Even homosexuality is being pushed as something normal, something we should just accept as a way of life.
> 
> We as a society know the difference between right and wrong</span>, and with that understanding we adapted our following of the bible to show leniency towards things that are considered to be wrong. We allow God to judge them when the time comes, because it is usually His name that is on their lips when they are near death. Again with the judgmental "thou art" talk. <span style=\'color:red\'>Do you think Jesus really thinks gay people should go to hell?
> *


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 16 2010, 01:31 PM~16628254
> *I think it has to do more with the church and their congregation. Our church is open to all, because how else are those who are lost supposed to find their way to the Lord. Drug addicts, homosexuals, thieves...If you want to accept Jesus Christ into your life then we are always willing to help you, but that again falls to being someone's choice. Too many people see something in the news, or have a bad experience with one person, and turn around and place everyone else in that same category.
> 
> Most of the time, they are wrong.
> *


do you think they chose to be gay?


----------



## ClassicPlayer

I'm not gay but I dont think it is a big deal. I want to know why something that used to be no big deal is now such an issue with the self rightious. What makes you think that it was not a big deal? 

So you are saying gays are on the same level as pedophiles? What? Two consenting audults doing their thing is NOTHING like some sick bastard messing with kids. Are you that blinded by what your church "leaders" tell you?

 again, are you saying jack the ripper and gay people are the same? Are you really making this comparison? The bible mentions gays so little that it's funny to hear people like you compare them to pedo's and psycos.I'll answer these two together and say that: No, I am not putting gay's on the same level as murderers and pedophiles. Seriously, nowhere in that did I say gay's were as bad as pedos and killers, but hey you see and read what you want and twist it to fit your argument where you see fit, I guess. If you weren't so quick to be so judgmental - something you are quick to accuse us of - you could have put that together yourself instead of trying to accuse me of something.


Again with the judgmental "thou art" talk. Do you think Jesus really thinks gay people should go to hell?

Who judges what is normal and what isn't? Why can you say that something isn't wrong, but I can't say that it is? I have my opinion and you have yours, so who is right and who is wrong? 

Both of us or neither one of us?

I think He loves us unconditionally, but I also believe that if they don't repent then that is where they will go. He is a loving and forgiving God, but one day you will have to atone for your sins no matter what they are. 

Oh, and when I say 'you' I don't mean you personally, because I myself am guilty of sin. I mean people in general, myself included.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 16 2010, 12:38 PM~16628331
> *do you think they chose to be gay?
> *


Did you choose not to be?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 16 2010, 02:14 PM~16628741
> *Did you choose not to be?
> *


nope, I was chasing skirts as I was learning to walk. There was never a choice to be who I am.

That is the same thing every person who was gay told me, that they always were and there was never a choice.

So if people choose to be gay, that means you chose to be strait. When did you realise you didn't want to be gay?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 16 2010, 12:40 PM~16628991
> *nope, I was chasing skirts as I was learning to walk. There was never a choice to be who I am.
> 
> That is the same thing every person who was gay told me, that they always were and there was never a choice.
> 
> So if people choose to be gay, that means you chose to be strait. When did you realise you didn't want to be gay?
> *


the day I kissed a girl back in 2nd grade and the day my oldest was conceived confirmed it


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 16 2010, 02:43 PM~16629027
> *the day I kissed a girl back in 2nd grade and the day my oldest was conceived confirmed it
> *


so you questioned it?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 16 2010, 06:31 PM~16628254
> *I think it has to do more with the church and their congregation. Our church is open to all, because how else are those who are lost supposed to find their way to the Lord. Drug addicts, homosexuals, thieves...If you want to accept Jesus Christ into your life then we are always willing to help you, but that again falls to being someone's choice. Too many people see something in the news, or have a bad experience with one person, and turn around and place everyone else in that same category.
> 
> Most of the time, they are wrong.
> *




VERY well said our church is the same way


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 16 2010, 01:40 PM~16628991
> *nope, I was chasing skirts as I was learning to walk. There was never a choice to be who I am.
> 
> That is the same thing every person who was gay told me, that they always were and there was never a choice.
> 
> So if people choose to be gay, that means you chose to be strait. When did you realise you didn't want to be gay?
> *


You know, I was trying to answer your questions, but now you're just being childish. 

Same thing with your comment about us being 'Holier than thou'. I actually don't consider myself to be better than anyone, and can accept that with a humble heart. For all your talk, it seems that maybe you have the issue here. And that's not me being judgmental, just stating an observation. My opinion if you will.

You and Duez are the ones who come in here asking questions you don't care to hear the answers to. I can't speak for anyoen else, but I know I don't go into any of your forums posting "You're all going to burn in hell!" for your comments elsewhere. 

We've all tried to explain our beliefs on your 'questions', but the only reply we get is more ridicule for our beliefs and how you feel we are wrong. And then you say we're like this because we've been blinded by the 'truth' or our perception of it. What it boils down to is that you feel we're wrong and misguided, and we disagree. One day we'll find out which side is right, and the ones who were wrong can eat their words. 

I know I'm not going to change my beliefs, and I have a strong feeling that neither are you. So if you're not going to bring anything pertinent to this subject maybe you should just leave us to - _what you consider to be _- our mistakes. Because I can tell you that I'd rather continue living me life in the way of the Word and be proven wrong, then live of the World and be proven wrong.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by fatony_@Feb 16 2010, 11:02 AM~16628029
> *god rules  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## G2G_Al

Sin is Sin, 
All have Sinned and fallen short.

God loves the Sinner, but hates the Sin.

No matter what you are caught up in God still loves you but he wants you to repent and turn from your Sin. 

No one is perfect and we will Sin, till the day he comes back or we go home. We must strive for the mark everyday, everyday is a new day to try to be better then the last day. Not better then others, but continue to work out our own salvation...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 16 2010, 12:51 PM~16629107
> *so you questioned it?
> *


naw man women are my thing. I think its there choice. no one is born gay. its a fantisy and they fall in love with it and since everyone is doing it they decide to go with it.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 16 2010, 01:59 PM~16629662
> *Sin is Sin,
> All have Sinned and fallen short.
> 
> God loves the Sinner, but hates the Sin.
> 
> No matter what you are caught up in God still loves you but he wants you to repent and turn from your Sin.
> 
> No one is perfect and we will Sin, till the day he comes back or we go home.  We must strive for the mark everyday, everyday is a new day to try to be better then the last day.  Not better then others, but continue to work out our own salvation...
> *


AMEN BROTHER


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 16 2010, 01:59 PM~16629662
> *Sin is Sin,
> All have Sinned and fallen short.
> 
> God loves the Sinner, but hates the Sin.
> 
> No matter what you are caught up in God still loves you but he wants you to repent and turn from your Sin.
> 
> No one is perfect and we will Sin, till the day he comes back or we go home.  We must strive for the mark everyday, everyday is a new day to try to be better then the last day.  Not better then others, but continue to work out our own salvation...
> *


 Amen.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Mystro

TTT for Imaginary friends :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 16 2010, 09:03 PM~16629681
> *naw man women are my thing. I think its there choice. no one is born gay. its a fantisy and they fall in love with it and since everyone is doing it they decide to go with it.
> *



no kidding, that is the dumbest thing if someone believes people are born gay


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 15 2010, 12:55 AM~16611393
> *you got him with this one
> 
> and why must there be an explanation to all the non believers?
> 
> if you don't believe then why are you in here asking questions
> 
> I would put it like this, if you came in here for answers, your not gonna get any
> 
> we can't explain it we just have it, it's called faith  it's there but we can't see it  scientists can't physically see or touch it either
> 
> regardless  GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!
> *


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 16 2010, 12:59 PM~16629662
> *Sin is Sin,
> All have Sinned and fallen short.
> 
> God loves the Sinner, but hates the Sin.
> 
> No matter what you are caught up in God still loves you but he wants you to repent and turn from your Sin.
> 
> No one is perfect and we will Sin, till the day he comes back or we go home.  We must strive for the mark everyday, everyday is a new day to try to be better then the last day.  Not better then others, but continue to work out our own salvation...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 16 2010, 02:38 PM~16629502
> *
> *



What up Home Boys ?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 16 2010, 09:15 PM~16634132
> *What up Home Boys ?
> *


Sup Punch? One more day que no?


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 16 2010, 10:42 PM~16634602
> *Sup Punch? One more day que no?
> *


Got called and asked to work 7 more days to train a new guy, but I told them I can only do 3 days. lol I need sum time off with Mamma. lol :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 16 2010, 10:47 PM~16635565
> *Got called and asked to work 7 more days to train a new guy, but I told them I can only do 3 days. lol I need sum time off with Mamma. lol  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


Fa Sho!!!

GOD Bless You!!!


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 12:28 AM~16636041
> *Fa Sho!!!
> 
> GOD Bless You!!!
> *


Garcias Homie. What's good out there in TEXAS?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 17 2010, 12:08 AM~16636527
> *Garcias Homie. What's good out there in TEXAS?
> *


Just getting warm outside finally...Staying Blessed.


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 01:10 AM~16636556
> *Just getting warm outside finally...Staying Blessed.
> *


Yeah finally warming up here too. Man I gotta head out to Amarillo to eat @ "The Big Texan". lol sometime in the near future. :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

"Every day do your best!!! God will do the rest!!! 
Sorrow looks back, worry looks around, faith looks up!!! "


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 16 2010, 07:32 PM~16631401
> *no kidding, that is the dumbest thing if someone believes people are born gay
> *


so when did you decide you didn't want to be gay? I never had the idea in my head. I was born strait, seems logical that gay people are born that way.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave: PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S FOR ANOTHER DAY THAT IS GIVEN TO US ALL TO GIVE GOD THE GLORY & THE HONOR THAT IS DUE TO HIM. :yes: 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY ( IN JESUS NAME ). :angel: :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 17 2010, 07:44 AM~16638388
> *"Every day do your best!!! God will do the rest!!!
> Sorrow looks back, worry looks around, faith looks up!!! "
> *


PREACH IT BROTHER


----------



## FORGIVEN

When I shut up the heavens so that there is no rain, or command locusts to devour the land or send a plague among my people, if my people, who are called by my name, will humble themselves and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then will I hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and will heal their land. - 2 Chronicles 7:13-14 - NIV


----------



## 65ragrider

ttt


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 17 2010, 11:59 AM~16640402
> *When I shut up the heavens so that there is no rain, or command locusts to devour the land or send a plague among my people, if my people, who are called by my name, will humble themselves and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then will I hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and will heal their land. - 2 Chronicles 7:13-14 - NIV
> *



:thumbsup: :yes: :worship:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 17 2010, 06:44 AM~16638388
> *"Every day do your best!!! God will do the rest!!!
> Sorrow looks back, worry looks around, faith looks up!!! "
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 14 2010, 06:39 PM~16611295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


amazing song... one of my favs...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 16 2010, 08:32 AM~16627393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE THIS SONG :thumbsup: 

BE BLESSED MY BROTHER
BE BLESSED MY SISTER
BE BLESSED WHERE EVER THIS LIFE LEAD'S U

LET ME ENCOURAGE U
LET ME SPEAK LIFE TO U

U CAN DEPEND ON GOD TO SEE U THROUGH
U CAN DEPEND ON ME TO PRAY FOR U

:thumbsup: PRAISE THE LORD :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

Blessings Brothers and Sisters in CHRIST!!!

GOD is GOOD!!!


----------



## budgetblueoval

im baking potatos!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:59 PM~16647072
> *Blessings Brothers and Sisters in CHRIST!!!
> 
> GOD is GOOD!!!
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER :thumbsup: 

ALWAYS & FOREVER GOD IS GOOD!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Feb 17 2010, 10:02 PM~16647107
> *im baking potatos!
> *


X 2 EAT :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Genesis 50:20 As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good in order to bring about this present result, to preserve many people alive.


----------



## ClassicPlayer




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 16 2010, 10:31 AM~16628254
> *I think it has to do more with the church and their congregation. Our church is open to all, because how else are those who are lost supposed to find their way to the Lord. Drug addicts, homosexuals, thieves...If you want to accept Jesus Christ into your life then we are always willing to help you, but that again falls to being someone's choice. Too many people see something in the news, or have a bad experience with one person, and turn around and place everyone else in that same category.
> 
> Most of the time, they are wrong.
> *


Thats how I see christians. Bunch of criminals believing in the supernatural.


----------



## jvasquez

PRAISE THE LORD!!!

Looking forward to another blessed weekend...got some plans to hang out with a few clubs and cruise. Enjoying the weather!

GOD is GOOD!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 18 2010, 06:18 AM~16649699
> *Thats how I see christians. Bunch of criminals believing in the supernatural.
> *


God came here so work with people who need him people with no hope who are lost in this world,what's so good about helping people who are doing good in life they are good common sense dude use your little brain that God give you :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 18 2010, 08:23 AM~16650205
> *God came here so work with people who need him people with no hope who are lost in this world,what's so good about helping people who are doing good in life they are good common sense dude use your little brain that God give you :biggrin:
> *


I get it, help the people that dont help themselves and forsake the ones that work hard. Excellent logic there my educationally challenged friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

*GOD Bless You Homies!!! Keep reppin' CHRIST on the block and at the shows.*

:thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 18 2010, 09:11 AM~16650518
> *I get it, help the people that dont help themselves and forsake the ones that work hard. Excellent logic there my educationally challenged friend. :thumbsup:
> *


Are you seriously _just_ gonna talk crap for ever? :uh: You are straight up beyond annoying.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 18 2010, 11:11 AM~16651452
> *GOD Bless You Homies!!! Keep reppin' CHRIST on the block and at the shows.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


x777,777,777! 4 Lives! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 18 2010, 02:34 PM~16651675
> *Are you seriously just gonna talk crap for ever?    :uh:  You are straight up beyond annoying.
> *


where in the bible does it say to talk like that to a non believer?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 18 2010, 11:34 AM~16651675
> *Are you seriously just gonna talk crap for ever?    :uh:  You are straight up beyond annoying.
> *


Whatever you ex-con junkie.


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY, MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL IN JESUS NAME.

Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! In his great mercy he has given us new birth into a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, and into an inheritance that can never perish, spoil or fade-kept in heaven for you - 1 Peter 1:3-4 - NIV


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 18 2010, 11:41 AM~16651736
> *where in the bible does it say to talk like that to a non believer?
> *


Aint even gotta ask you..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 18 2010, 12:02 PM~16651885
> *Whatever you ex-con junkie.
> *


Thanks for the answer..
Its unfortunate how good that would make you feel if any of that were true.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 18 2010, 12:07 PM~16651924
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY, MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL IN JESUS NAME.
> 
> Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! In his great mercy he has given us new birth into a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, and into an inheritance that can never perish, spoil or fade-kept in heaven for you - 1 Peter 1:3-4 - NIV
> *


 :biggrin: Amen brother. Thanks for the post :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOD SAVES


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 18 2010, 02:29 PM~16652890
> *GOD SAVES Rapists, drug addicts, murderers.......
> *


Thats a crazy group of people you guys hang out with on Sunday. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 18 2010, 05:30 PM~16653775
> *Thats a crazy group of people you guys hang out with on Sunday. :0
> *


not everyone is like that.I bet theres more in your group of people then in mine


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 18 2010, 07:52 AM~16650044
> *PRAISE THE LORD!!!
> 
> Looking forward to another blessed weekend...got some plans to hang out with a few clubs and cruise. Enjoying the weather!
> 
> GOD is GOOD!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LIKE WISE BROTHER, BUT IT'S SUPPOSE TO RAIN OUT HERE THIS WEEKEND, BUT EVEN BETTER MORE TIME TO PRAISE THE LORD & BE WITH FAMILY @ HOME WATCHING SOME MOVIES :biggrin: 

PRAISE THE LORD!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 18 2010, 11:11 AM~16651452
> *GOD Bless You Homies!!! Keep reppin' CHRIST on the block and at the shows.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


ALWAYS BROTHER :thumbsup: :worship: THE LORD ALWAYS


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 18 2010, 11:34 AM~16651675
> *Are you seriously just gonna talk crap for ever?    :uh:  You are straight up beyond annoying.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 18 2010, 12:07 PM~16651924
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY, MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL IN JESUS NAME.
> 
> Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! In his great mercy he has given us new birth into a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, and into an inheritance that can never perish, spoil or fade-kept in heaven for you - 1 Peter 1:3-4 - NIV
> *



:wave: AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 18 2010, 02:29 PM~16652890
> *GOD SAVES
> *


 :yes: HE DOES BROTHER NIMSTER64 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 18 2010, 04:30 PM~16653775
> *Thats a crazy group of people you guys hang out with on Sunday. :0
> *


 WE ARE CRAZY GROUP OF PEOPLE, BUT WE ARE CRAZY ABOUT OUR (LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST), AND WE HANG OUT WITH HIM EVERY DAY NOT JUST SUNDAY'S :biggrin: (SO DON'T HATE JUST PARTICIPATE) NOT THAT HARD :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD EVENING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: 

TTT FOR OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 18 2010, 07:40 PM~16654877
> *WE ARE CRAZY GROUP OF PEOPLE, BUT WE ARE CRAZY ABOUT OUR (LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST), AND WE HANG OUT WITH HIM EVERY DAY NOT JUST SUNDAY'S :biggrin: (SO DON'T HATE JUST PARTICIPATE) NOT THAT HARD :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 18 2010, 02:18 PM~16649699
> *Thats how I see christians. Bunch of criminals believing in the supernatural.
> *



so is that how you see some of your club members then?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 19 2010, 12:30 AM~16653775
> *Thats a crazy group of people you guys hang out with on Sunday. :0
> *



some people in your car club "hang out" on sunday also I bet some of your religious talks are pretty interesting sometimes

you give them an answer for everything I can picture it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Thank you God for another beautiful day


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 18 2010, 10:22 PM~16657579
> *so is that how you see some of your club  members then?
> *


Damnit, got me there. :angry:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 18 2010, 10:26 PM~16657640
> *some people in your car club "hang out" on sunday also    I bet some of your religious talks are pretty interesting sometimes
> 
> you give them an answer for everything I can picture it
> *


Religion and politics dont get discussed with people near you. Hard to keep people calm while explaining to them why they are wrong.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 18 2010, 06:40 PM~16654877
> *WE ARE CRAZY GROUP OF PEOPLE, BUT WE ARE CRAZY ABOUT OUR (LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST), AND WE HANG OUT WITH HIM EVERY DAY NOT JUST SUNDAY'S :biggrin: (SO DON'T HATE JUST PARTICIPATE) NOT THAT HARD :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


WHY DO SO MANY OF YOUR

POSTS RHYME?


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY  

I did not see a temple in the city, because the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple. The city does not need the sun or the moon to shine on it, for the glory of God gives it light, and the Lamb is its lamp. The nations will walk by its light, and the kings of the earth will bring their splendor into it. - Revelation 21:22-24 - NIV


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 19 2010, 07:08 AM~16659863
> *Thank you God for another beautiful day
> *


ALWAYS THANK GOD :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 19 2010, 12:27 PM~16662370
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY
> 
> I did not see a temple in the city, because the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple. The city does not need the sun or the moon to shine on it, for the glory of God gives it light, and the Lamb is its lamp. The nations will walk by its light, and the kings of the earth will bring their splendor into it. - Revelation 21:22-24 - NIV
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I got a call about an hour ago some one close and dear to my heart to me he is my brother. just got out of surgery. he is still in recovery he needs our prayers. many of you might know him Jimmy from Show and Go in Detroit. please pray for him and his family. Thank you


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 19 2010, 12:27 PM~16662370
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY
> 
> I did not see a temple in the city, because the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple. The city does not need the sun or the moon to shine on it, for the glory of God gives it light, and the Lamb is its lamp. The nations will walk by its light, and the kings of the earth will bring their splendor into it. - Revelation 21:22-24 - NIV
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Someone's in the spirit! Thanks FATHA FIRST, den u Ed! :biggrin: :biggrin: :angel: 
Amen


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 19 2010, 09:33 PM~16667094
> *I got a call about an hour ago some one close and dear to my heart to me he is my brother. just got out of surgery. he is still in recovery he needs our prayers. many of you might know him Jimmy from Show and Go in Detroit. please pray for him and his family. Thank you
> *


DONE, In *Christ Jesus* name. AMEN
:angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Welcome Coby333! Lovin the signature brotha! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

thank you all.God Bless


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup:


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 20 2010, 03:57 AM~16668931
> *Welcome Coby333! Lovin the signature brotha! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks my brotha, I really appreciate that! I had my own family judging me because I'm a minister and I lowride. So I had to put it out there "Christians Can Roll Too!"


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Feb 20 2010, 10:38 PM~16674808
> *Thanks my brotha, I really appreciate that! I had my own family judging me because I'm a minister and I lowride. So I had to put it out there "Christians Can Roll Too!"
> *


 :thumbsup: I KNOW ONE THING THERE IS ALWAYS GOING TO BE JUDGING WHERE EVER WE MAY GO, BUT HEY ALL WE CAN DO IS JUST KEEP IT MOVING FORWARD WITH OUR (LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST), BECAUSE KEEPING IT REAL GOD IS THE ONLY JUDGE. OH & BY THE WAY I'M A WOMAN OF GOD & LOW RIDE WITH MY HUSBAND AS WELL :yes: . TTT FOR CHRISTIANS CAN ROLL TOO!!! :thumbsup: 

GOD 1st & EVERYTHING ELSE WILL FALL INTO PLACE :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave: PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

He is doing slow but steady progress Keep praying.The power of prayer is remarkable. he is standing on his own for about an hour at a time.


----------



## jvasquez

GOD BLESS YOU HOMIES!!!

:wave:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 22 2010, 06:59 AM~16686633
> *He is doing slow but steady progress Keep praying.The power of prayer is remarkable. he is standing on his own for about an hour at a time.
> *


So a god can create a universe in 7 days, but slow and steady recovery is remarkable?


----------



## Duez

Here's one for you guys.


----------



## jvasquez

GOD is never late He has not fogetten about us...but we leave Him. This is a great song. GOD Bless You!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 22 2010, 06:59 AM~16686633
> *He is doing slow but steady progress Keep praying.The power of prayer is remarkable. he is standing on his own for about an hour at a time.
> *


AMEN BROTHER GOOD TO HEAR THE PROGRESS :thumbsup: 

(PRAYER ALWAYS)


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 22 2010, 08:54 AM~16687198
> *GOD is never late He has not fogetten about us...but we leave Him. This is a great song. GOD Bless You!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD IS AWESOME :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOD BLESS U BROTHER'S & SISTER'S!!! 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Duez

I think you guys are selfish. You pray everyday to the creator of everything, and yet we still have cancer, heart disease, aids. Why dont one of you god fearers tell your creator to fix that already?


----------



## jvasquez

GOD Bless!!!

I'm about to being Day 2 of Healing School. Jesus is the Healer. He has come to undo the works of the enemy. Sickness doesn't happen one sec and then we die from it the next. It's a gradual progression and in the same way, when we are healed, it's not always instant, but it is progressive.

We are Healed by the stripes of JESUS!!!

Be Blessed Saints!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 22 2010, 09:31 AM~16687060
> *So a god can create a universe in 7 days, but slow and steady recovery is remarkable?
> *


yes it is the doc said there would be no progress and her is already standing.so yes that's remarkable. the doc could not get all the tumor he still has some on his spine. they removed 3 ribs and reconstructed his spine with rods and pins. he was on a feeding tube and breathing machine. and he is already standing after the doc said it was to soon. so guess what? its prayer and all the people he has praying for him. please don't touch this subject its very sensitive with me. there's nothing you can say or do to change my mind about my God so don't bother at least with me. I don't bug you at all so I really don't need your comments. thanks.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 22 2010, 09:31 AM~16687063
> *Here's one for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's that the virgin Marry?I am not sure if you know this but I would say 90% of the posters in this topic are not Catholic. I don't worship the virgin or saints. only Jesus God and the Holy spirit. for me.No disrespect to anyone else. those are my beliefs.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 22 2010, 01:37 PM~16688960
> *I think you guys are selfish. You pray everyday to the creator of everything, and yet we still have cancer, heart disease, aids. Why dont one of you god fearers tell your creator to fix that already?
> *


We were not made to live for ever. we are all going to die some day. the only difference is where we will spend eternity that matters. this world is not for me I have a better place to retire


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 22 2010, 06:52 PM~16691612
> *GOD Bless!!!
> 
> I'm about to being Day 2 of Healing School. Jesus is the Healer. He has come to undo the works of the enemy. Sickness doesn't happen one sec and then we die from it the next. It's a gradual progression and in the same way, when we are healed, it's not always instant, but it is progressive.
> 
> We are Healed by the stripes of JESUS!!!
> 
> Be Blessed Saints!!!
> *


Amen


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 22 2010, 06:14 PM~16691862
> *yes  it is the doc said there would be no progress and her is already standing.so yes that's remarkable. the doc could not get all the tumor he still has some on his spine. they removed 3 ribs and reconstructed his spine with rods and pins. he was on a feeding tube and breathing machine. and he is already standing after the doc said it was to soon. so guess what? its prayer and all the people he has praying for him. please don't touch this subject its very sensitive with me. there's nothing you can say or do to change my mind about my God so don't bother at least with me. I don't bug you at all so I really don't need your comments. thanks.
> *


GOD is awesome i'm so happy for you and your family he's been blessing me so much also even do i don't deserve it THANK YOU LORD FOR HEALING THIS BROTHER AMEN.


----------



## E

hey nim, I hope jimmy gets better bro, keep your faith.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by E_@Feb 22 2010, 07:29 PM~16692029
> *hey nim, I hope jimmy gets better bro, keep your faith.
> *


Thanks E. How you been?


----------



## E

I been good bro, real good, I just made 35 on thursday and I fell like I 25. I'm not all religous and things like that but, I do believe that there is a god and up until this point he has bless me and I am very thankful.


----------



## FORGIVEN

hello brothers  

But from everlasting to everlasting the LORD's love is with those who fear him, and his righteousness with their children's children- with those who keep his covenant and remember to obey his precepts. The LORD has established his throne in heaven, and his kingdom rules over all. - Psalm 103:17-19 - NIV


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 21 2010, 01:29 PM~16678823
> *:thumbsup: I KNOW ONE THING THERE IS ALWAYS GOING TO BE JUDGING WHERE EVER WE MAY GO, BUT HEY ALL WE CAN DO IS JUST KEEP IT MOVING FORWARD WITH OUR (LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST), BECAUSE KEEPING IT REAL GOD IS THE ONLY JUDGE. OH & BY THE WAY I'M A WOMAN OF GOD & LOW RIDE WITH MY HUSBAND AS WELL :yes: . TTT FOR CHRISTIANS CAN ROLL TOO!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> GOD 1st & EVERYTHING ELSE WILL FALL INTO PLACE :thumbsup:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *



Amen Certified boss lady, you and bear are always in my prayers. I know it's hard running a business. A lot of people look at others and see what they got and think it came easy but they don't see the hard work that was put in


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by E_@Feb 22 2010, 07:35 PM~16692098
> *I been good bro, real good, I just made 35 on thursday and I fell like I 25. I'm not all religous and things like that but, I do believe that there is a god and up until this point he has bless me and I am very thankful.
> *


Happy belated birth day. I just turned 38 so I hear you LOl we are getting old huh? well God bless. and be safe. see you this summer. hows your hommie Brandon


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2010, 07:47 PM~16692234
> *hello brothers
> 
> But from everlasting to everlasting the LORD's love is with those who fear him, and his righteousness with their children's children- with those who keep his covenant and remember to obey his precepts. The LORD has established his throne in heaven, and his kingdom rules over all. - Psalm 103:17-19 - NIV
> *


Amen I can not wait. It is very near very near. just look around and look at what is happening Gods wrath is about to happen


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 22 2010, 06:21 PM~16691932
> *We were not made to live for ever. we are all going to die some day. the only difference is where we will spend eternity that matters. this world is not for me I have a better place to retire
> *


That's an awful mentality. There's nothing after this, but you wont know it because your dead. So spending your real life waiting for an afterlife that will never happen, doesn't make any sense, and is one of the many reasons I am against religion.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 22 2010, 06:14 PM~16691862-->
> 
> 
> 
> there's nothing you can say or do to change my mind about my God so don't bother at least with me. I don't bug you at all so I really don't need your comments. thanks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish you could convince me that god was real. The stories are great. I would gladly change my mind if something I saw indicated that a god had any part in anything. Share that same open mindedness and you'll never believe in gods again.
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Feb 22 2010, 07:02 PM~16692428
> *Amen I can not wait. It is very near very near. just look around and look at what is happening Gods wrath is about to happen
> *


What are these happenings you speak about?


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 22 2010, 08:00 PM~16692406
> *Happy belated birth day. I just turned 38 so I hear you LOl we are getting old huh? well God bless. and be safe. see you this summer. hows your hommie Brandon
> *


yes u will c me and i havent heard from him n awhile


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 22 2010, 09:28 PM~16694620
> *That's an awful mentality. There's nothing after this, but you wont know it because your dead. So spending your real life waiting for an afterlife that will never happen, doesn't make any sense, and is one of the many reasons I am against religion.
> *


look around you it happens everyday you are blind


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 22 2010, 11:52 PM~16696745
> *look around you it happens everyday you are blind
> *


How the hell would I be on layitlow if I was blind? :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac+Feb 23 2010, 09:36 AM~16698975-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Aztecs eat people??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 09:50 AM~16699107
> *their religion told them to do it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KandyRedLac_@Feb 23 2010, 09:52 AM~16699123
> *Figures religion is the cause of most of the worlds problems
> *


----------



## Duez

I know this isn't christianity, but the Mayan's used to believe that, if you cut somebody's head off and tear out their heart while they're still alive, it would make your crops grow.


----------



## hot wheels

Psalms 91, "HE WHO DWELLS IN THE SHELTER OF THE MOST HIGH, WILL REST IN THE SHADOW OF THE ALMIGHTY, AND I WILL SAY OF THE LORD, HE IS MY REFUGE AND MY FORTRESS, MY GOD, IN WHOM I TRUST!" 

Keeps me grounded every day! I am thankful for my Blessings!!
:biggrin:


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 23 2010, 10:10 AM~16699276
> *I know this isn't christianity, but the Mayan's used to believe that, if you cut somebody's head off and tear out their heart while they're still alive, it would make your crops grow.
> *


why do you bust balls all the time? give it a break already.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Feb 23 2010, 11:20 AM~16699369
> *Psalms 91, "HE WHO DWELLS IN THE SHELTER OF THE MOST HIGH, WILL REST IN THE SHADOW OF THE ALMIGHTY, AND I WILL SAY OF THE LORD, HE IS MY REFUGE AND MY FORTRESS, MY GOD, IN WHOM I TRUST!"
> 
> Keeps me grounded every day! I am thankful for my Blessings!!
> :biggrin:
> *


AMEN BROTHER, HOW YOU BEEN PERRO?


----------



## FORGIVEN

Blessed is he whose help is the God of Jacob, whose hope is in the LORD his God, the Maker of heaven and earth, the sea, and everything in them?the LORD, who remains faithful forever. - Psalm 146:5-6 - NIV


----------



## jvasquez

GOD BLESS YOU!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## lninjo

:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

*Philippians 1:17-18 (Amplified Bible)*

17 But the former preach Christ out of a party spirit, insincerely [out of no pure motive, but thinking to annoy me], supposing they are making my bondage more bitter and my chains more galling.

18 But what does it matter, so long as either way, whether in pretense [for personal ends] or in all honesty [for the furtherance of the Truth], Christ is being proclaimed? And in that I [now] rejoice, yes, and I shall rejoice [hereafter] also.

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Feb 23 2010, 10:26 AM~16699415
> *why do you bust balls all the time? give it a break already.
> *


I dont want your god to convince one of you crazies to crash a plane into my house. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 23 2010, 11:27 AM~16699422
> *AMEN BROTHER, HOW YOU BEEN PERRO?
> *


IM BLESSED LOKO!!! HOW U & UR LOVED ONES DOING?  
YOU GUYS COMING DOWN FOR THAT SHOW IN MARCH?


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Feb 23 2010, 11:38 AM~16700031
> *IM BLESSED LOKO!!! HOW U & UR LOVED ONES DOING?
> YOU GUYS COMING DOWN FOR THAT SHOW IN MARCH?
> *


What's up Hot wheels, glad to hear your doing good!!
Keep it up Homie!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup: 

WONDERFUL GOD WE SERVE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Feb 23 2010, 12:38 PM~16700031
> *IM BLESSED LOKO!!! HOW U & UR LOVED ONES DOING?
> YOU GUYS COMING DOWN FOR THAT SHOW IN MARCH?
> *


PRAISE GOD BROTHER, MY KIDS ARE DOING GOOD PERRO AND IM TRYING TO FINISH MY LINCOLN FOR SAN DIEGO, BUT IF ITS GODS WILL IT WILL BE FINISHED SINO IN JUNE BIG DOGG :biggrin: HOWS THE FAMILIA DOING OUT THEIR IN DIEGO? WERE GONNA HAVE TO GET TOGETHER AGAIN GEE AND KICK IT  . GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER SEE YOU SOON


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 23 2010, 10:05 AM~16699230
> *How the hell would I be on layitlow if I was blind?  :uh:
> *


you're not blind then you're retarded then too slow :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 23 2010, 02:59 PM~16701927
> *you're not blind then you're retarded then too slow :biggrin:
> *


BROTHER 65RAGRIDER DUEZ HE IS :loco:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:worship: :worship: :worship: TTT


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Feb 23 2010, 02:59 PM~16701927-->
> 
> 
> 
> you're not blind then you're retarded then too slow :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your religion discriminate against retarded people?
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 23 2010, 04:14 PM~16702615
> *BROTHER 65RAGRIDER DUEZ HE IS  :loco:
> *


No, crazy is you thinking this is real.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 23 2010, 05:31 PM~16703428
> *Does your religion discriminate against retarded people?
> 
> No, crazy is you thinking this is real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U DON'T DISCRIMINATE JUST PARTICIPATE. :thumbsup: 

I'M CRAZY ABOUT THE TRUTH WHICH IS THE WORD OF GOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 23 2010, 06:22 PM~16704007
> *U DON'T DISCRIMINATE JUST PARTICIPATE.  :thumbsup:
> 
> I'M CRAZY ABOUT THE TRUTH WHICH IS THE WORD OF GOD :thumbsup:
> *


 Well the word of god says that Noah stuck every plant, tree and two of every animal on a boat and the animals didn't eat eachother. Noah also had aids, the flu and every other virus that couldn't survive the flood. So how long did it take Noah to replant all those trees and plants so the animals could eat again. For the carnivores, did they have to wait for the animals to have offspring and then eat them only?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

(Daniel 8:23-25) And in the end time of their rule, when evil men are at their worst state, a ruler with a powerful look and able to understand mysterious sayings, shall rise up. 

And he will have very great power, but his power is not from himself (it is spiritual): and he shall destroy terribly, and shall be successful, and accomplish, and shall destroy the mighty and the holy people. 

And through his policy also he shall spread deceit; and he shall exalt himself in his own heart, and in the name of peace he shall destroy many. He shall also stand up against Christ; but he shall be destroyed by Him and not by humans."


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

1 John 4:3 - but every spirit that does not acknowledge Jesus is not from God. This is the spirit of the antichrist, which you have heard is coming and even now is already in the world.

2 John 1:7 - Many deceivers, who do not acknowledge Jesus Christ as coming in the flesh, have gone out into the world. Any such person is the deceiver and the antichrist.


----------



## Duez

I am the antichrist.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 24 2010, 01:17 AM~16708663
> *I am the antichrist.
> *


WELL YOU SUCK AT IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 24 2010, 12:21 AM~16708687
> *WELL YOU SUCK AT IT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin: Some of you cant be saved.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 24 2010, 12:22 AM~16708698
> *:biggrin: Some of you cant be saved.
> *


Can you honestly say that you spend the majority of your time in here because nothing but hatred is on your mind/heart filled? :happysad: 

The truth shall set _you_ free, but the beginning of wisdom is still in fearing God the Father.

How young are you "Duez"?


----------



## REPENTANCE

To whats important...
I'm asking prayers from you faithful's in here. Just for peace.. wisdom & clarity. Riding a ruptured spirit at the moment. So i just want to be on a full plane with God. I dont even want to care about the flesh. I know under & in God, that is all naturally take care of anyway.

Thanks fam. Evil's already rebuked u haters. But thanks for knowing Gods already there and working for you to have to establish your evil thoughts & up comming comments against him to make my life any harder. So yes, the thanks is for acknowledging God alone  It only help's me see more clearly! :biggrin: 

I hope and pray all is better than well for everyone checking in here still. God bless you all further in your walk & keep your heads high :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 22 2010, 05:52 PM~16691612
> *GOD Bless!!!
> 
> I'm about to being Day 2 of Healing School. Jesus is the Healer. He has come to undo the works of the enemy. Sickness doesn't happen one sec and then we die from it the next. It's a gradual progression and in the same way, when we are healed, it's not always instant, but it is progressive.
> 
> We are Healed by the stripes of JESUS!!!
> 
> Be Blessed Saints!!!
> *


Amen brother! Praise our LORD! 24/7! Death _cant_ Do us part! *AMEN*!!! :h5: :angel:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 23 2010, 08:31 PM~16703428
> *Does your religion discriminate against retarded people?
> No, crazy is you thinking this is real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


don't expect an explaination for this one.

No one ever answered my question about Adam and Eve. Who thinks we came from the two of them?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 24 2010, 02:15 AM~16709062
> *To whats important...
> I'm asking prayers from you faithful's in here. Just for peace.. wisdom & clarity.  Riding a ruptured spirit at the moment. So i just want to be on a full plane with God. I dont even want to care about the flesh. I know under & in God, that is all naturally take care of anyway.
> 
> Thanks fam. Evil's already rebuked u haters. But thanks for knowing Gods already there and working for you to have to establish your evil thoughts & up comming comments against him to make my life any harder.  So yes, the thanks is for acknowledging God alone   It only help's me see more clearly!  :biggrin:
> 
> I hope and pray all is better than well for everyone checking in here still. God bless you all further in your walk & keep your heads high :angel:
> *


AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S, MAY U ALL BE BLESS & HAVE A SAFE DAY.

TTT FOR OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 24 2010, 02:07 AM~16709039
> *Can you honestly say that you spend the majority of your time in here because nothing but hatred is on your mind/heart filled?  :happysad:
> 
> The truth shall set you free, but the beginning of wisdom is still in fearing God the Father.
> 
> How young are you "Duez"?
> *


I spend a lot of my time explaining to my friends and family why a 2000 year old Israeli prophet has nothing to do with real life today. I feel sorry for you guys and thats why I'm in here all the time explaining the truth to you.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 24 2010, 02:15 AM~16709062
> *To whats important...
> I'm asking prayers from you faithful's in here. Just for peace.. wisdom & clarity.  Riding a ruptured spirit at the moment. So i just want to be on a full plane with God. I dont even want to care about the flesh. I know under & in God, that is all naturally take care of anyway.
> 
> Thanks fam. Evil's already rebuked u haters. But thanks for knowing Gods already there and working for you to have to establish your evil thoughts & up comming comments against him to make my life any harder.  So yes, the thanks is for acknowledging God alone   It only help's me see more clearly!  :biggrin:
> 
> I hope and pray all is better than well for everyone checking in here still. God bless you all further in your walk & keep your heads high :angel:
> *


Has prayer ever worked for you? If all the worlds problems could be solved through prayer, then we wouldn't have any. Simple fact, prayer doesn't work. Why? Because nobody can hear it. If you asked actual people for help rather than a make believe god, you might actually get a response.


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS

For since the creation of the world God's invisible qualities?his eternal power and divine nature?have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made, so that men are without excuse. - Romans 1:20 - NIV


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

hey folks thanks for your prayers!!! my wife's biopsy came back negative!!!!!!!!!! God is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 24 2010, 11:24 AM~16711349
> *hey folks thanks for your prayers!!! my wife's biopsy came back negative!!!!!!!!!! God is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER DOUBLE-V BABY :thumbsup: 

GOD IS AWESOME :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:36 AM~16710475
> *I spend a lot of my time explaining to my friends and family why a 2000 year old Israeli prophet has nothing to do with real life today. I feel sorry for you guys and thats why I'm in here all the time explaining the truth to you.
> *



FEEL SORRY 4 YOUR SELF DUEZ.

GOD IS THE ONLY TRUTH & THE ONLY WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy

Lift His name on high brothers and sisters.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:41 AM~16710506
> *Has prayer ever worked for you? If all the worlds problems could be solved through prayer, then we wouldn't have any. Simple fact, prayer doesn't work. Why? Because nobody can hear it. If you asked actual people for help rather than a make believe god, you might actually get a response.
> *


Yes, it always does & I wouldn't be here if it didn't. Asking people only gets responses like you just gave. Quite unfruitful. Move on..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 24 2010, 11:24 AM~16711349
> *hey folks thanks for your prayers!!! my wife's biopsy came back negative!!!!!!!!!! God is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


God blesses brother! And may he bless you and yours even further! :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 24 2010, 11:59 AM~16711619
> *FEEL SORRY 4 YOUR SELF DUEZ.
> 
> GOD IS THE ONLY TRUTH & THE ONLY WAY :thumbsup:
> *


I personally dont so much anymore. The thing is, he knows the truth but doesn't want to be held accountable for his own life. Which even a child knows is quite pethetic for an adult.
He knows what the word says, about learning the truth and then turning your back on it. He's got it worst than anyone else. Thats his choice, and its pretty gay he's in here crying to us like its gonna change anything. if we all said God didn't exsist just to make him "feel" better (for now only), it would not change a thing (whats comming for him).

Would that be consisdered a backslider or just a plain sellout? 

---Do you club hop to Duez? Probably have a huge amount of debt on your back to from never holding to your end of contracts..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 24 2010, 11:17 AM~16711281
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS
> 
> For since the creation of the world God's invisible qualities?his eternal power and divine nature?have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made, so that men are without excuse. - Romans 1:20 - NIV
> *


Always on point brother. :thumbsup: Keep it commin!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 24 2010, 01:23 PM~16712271
> *I personally dont so much anymore. The thing is, he knows the truth but doesn't want to be held accountable for his own life. Which even a child knows is quite pethetic for an adult.
> He knows what the word says, about learning the truth and then turning your back on it. He's got it worst than anyone else.  Thats his choice, and its pretty gay he's in here crying to us like its gonna change anything.  if we all said God didn't exsist just to make him "feel" better (for now only), it would not change a thing (whats comming for him).
> 
> Would that be consisdered a backslider or just a plain sellout?
> 
> ---Do you club hop to Duez? Probably have a huge amount of debt on your back to from never holding to your end of contracts..
> *


does your religion discriminate against gays.

Quit trying to take the attention off your pretend god by causing a car club conflict.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 24 2010, 01:18 PM~16712234
> *Yes, it always does & I wouldn't be here if it didn't.  Asking people only gets responses like you just gave. Quite unfruitful. Move on..
> *


You are the most selfish person that ever lived. Here you are, able to speak directly to the creator of everything and you let all those people die in haiti? Why would you do that?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 24 2010, 11:24 AM~16711349
> *hey folks thanks for your prayers!!! my wife's biopsy came back negative!!!!!!!!!! God is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thank you god for not attacking me with the cancer you created.


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 24 2010, 06:49 PM~16714077
> *Thank you god for not attacking me with the cancer you created.
> *


MAYBE YOU SHOULD THANK GOD FOR TEACHING YOU HOW TO RIP PEOPLE OFF WITH SHADY BODY WORK. :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 24 2010, 04:51 PM~16714105
> *MAYBE YOU SHOULD THANK GOD FOR TEACHING YOU HOW TO RIP PEOPLE OFF WITH SHADY BODY WORK. :uh:
> *


Thank you god for showing me how to rip people off with shady body work.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Feb 24 2010, 11:24 AM~16711349-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey folks thanks for your prayers!!! my wife's biopsy came back negative!!!!!!!!!! God is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool knee grow! It was his plan the whole time!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Feb 24 2010, 04:44 PM~16714015
> *does your religion discriminate against gays.
> 
> Quit trying to take the attention off your pretend god by causing a car club conflict.
> *


Oh my! 




> MAYBE YOU SHOULD THANK GOD FOR TEACHING YOU HOW TO RIP PEOPLE OFF WITH SHADY BODY WORK. :uh:
> [/quote
> 
> Hey now! That's not called for! That's my family you verbally é thugging with. You don't want to go there homie!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 24 2010, 01:05 PM~16712148
> *Lift His name on high brothers and sisters.
> *


ALWAYS BROTHER KING DADDY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 24 2010, 08:52 PM~16715206
> *
> 
> Hey now! That's not called for! That's my family you verbally é thugging with. You don't want to go there homie!
> *


SHUT UP BABOON. PAY CHILD SUPPORT ON YOUR REAL FAMILY BEFORE YOU TRY TO CLAIM ANOTHER. NEXT YEAR IT WILL BE A DIFFERENT CLUB YOU ARE JOCKING. YOU CANT KEEP FRIENDS MORE THAN A YEAR.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 24 2010, 04:44 PM~16714015
> *does your religion discriminate against gays.
> 
> Quit trying to take the attention off your pretend god by causing a car club conflict.
> *


Try answering. I didn't ask the club anything, i asked you. You aint the club newb.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 24 2010, 04:47 PM~16714055
> *You are the most selfish person that ever lived. Here you are, able to speak directly to the creator of everything and you let all those people die in haiti? Why would you do that?
> *


You talk like a crack head. What pills do you take and how do you get them?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Feb 25 2010, 11:37 AM~16722414-->
> 
> 
> 
> Try answering. I didn't ask the club anything, i asked you. You aint the club newb.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have I even been in another club? No.
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Feb 25 2010, 11:38 AM~16722424
> *You talk like a crack head. What pills do you take and how do you get them?
> *


How many crackheads do you talk to on a regular basis? Are they members of your church?


----------



## jvasquez

PRAISE GOD Homies!

GOD Bless you!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

HOWS MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN CHRIST DOING?  :wave: :wave: 
LETS KEEP PRAYING FAMILY IN JESUS NAME


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## STYLECC61




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 25 2010, 02:49 PM~16724016
> *HOWS MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN CHRIST DOING?   :wave:  :wave:
> LETS KEEP PRAYING FAMILY IN JESUS NAME
> *


ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

What do you guys think of this?

Leviticus 19:28 
"Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print or tattoo any marks upon you: I am the Lord."


----------



## Airborne

How about this little condridiction?

Ephesians 5:18 "Don't be drunk with wine, because that will ruin your life. Instead, let the Holy Spirit fill and control you." 

THEN

1 Timothy 5:23, "Stop drinking only water, and use a little wine because of your stomach and your frequent illnesses."


----------



## U.S. RIDER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:41 AM~16710506
> *Has prayer ever worked for you? If all the worlds problems could be solved through prayer, then we wouldn't have any. Simple fact, prayer doesn't work. Why? Because nobody can hear it. If you asked actual people for help rather than a make believe god, you might actually get a response.
> *


Do you see "gravity"? No its invisible to the eye. It's a principle of law, although if you drop an apple from your hand it wont "float" it will go straight to the ground. The law of gravity in action.
Prayer, you dont see it, but to the person who secretly prays in earnest for something, that person and the people around him/her will see the results in the physical real. 

Prayer works for me.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jan 26 2010, 11:33 PM~16424605-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the verse many people feel points to tattoos and that the Bible says you should NOT do it:
> Leviticus 19:28 (KJV)
> Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the Lord.
> 
> Now looking at what 65ragrider said, that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost. Would you go graffitti your local church on the street? So would you mark up your body which is the temple of the Holy Spirit?
> 
> I believe it's wrong to get tattoos, I have 2 tattoos myself that I had before I was born again. Since then I've repented and I will not get any more.
> 
> To me it's pretty clear. Some people try to leave room in there to allow it by saying it's Old Testament, but I don't agree. If we say it doesn't apply because it's Old Testament, does that mean that the Blessings of the Law don't belong to us either?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Feb 26 2010, 09:45 AM~16732298
> *What do you guys think of this?
> 
> Leviticus 19:28
> "Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print or tattoo any marks upon you: I am the Lord."
> *


Go back and read the conversation about this...


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 26 2010, 09:48 AM~16732332
> *How about this little condridiction?
> 
> Ephesians 5:18 "Don't be drunk with wine, because that will ruin your life. Instead, let the Holy Spirit fill and control you."
> 
> THEN
> 
> 1 Timothy 5:23, "Stop drinking only water, and use a little wine because of your stomach and your frequent illnesses."
> *


There's a difference in being DRUNK and having a little wine...but because of the controversy around alcohol I choose not to drink period.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 26 2010, 06:09 PM~16732890
> *There's a difference in being DRUNK and having a little wine...but because of the controversy around alcohol I choose not to drink period.
> *




good point, also people should understand that the book was written "back then" 

people can read the bible and twist it anyway they can


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 26 2010, 03:19 PM~16734836
> *good point, also people should understand that the book was written "back then"
> 
> people can read the bible and twist it anyway they can
> *


:thumbsup: Different rules applied...There was no law about being 21 to drink back then and beside, wine was considered a medicine, since they didn't have Drive-thru Pharmacy's. :biggrin: (Then again I'm sure someone will find a way to disagree with that too...oh well.)

*GOD gets the GLORY when people talk about the WORD!!! It's true whether you believe it or not. :0*

*Philippians 1:17-18*
17 But the former preach Christ out of a party spirit, insincerely [out of no pure motive, but thinking to annoy me], supposing they are making my bondage more bitter and my chains more galling.

18 *But what does it matter*, so long as either way, whether in pretense [for personal ends] or in all honesty [for the furtherance of the Truth], *Christ is being proclaimed*? And in that I [now] rejoice, yes, and I shall rejoice [hereafter] also.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2010, 03:51 PM~16735120
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 25 2010, 11:50 AM~16722528
> *Have I even been in another club? No.
> How many crackheads do you talk to on a regular basis? Are they members of your church?
> *


None anymore. Im from South Central L.A., so many. I noticed you still have not fully answered. :thumbsdown:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 26 2010, 10:09 AM~16732890
> *There's a difference in being DRUNK and having a little wine...but because of the controversy around alcohol I choose not to drink period.
> *


Its a suprise they know how to read with their ignorance, the true issue still remains, they see what they want, and not what is. They are only here to attempt to destroy others happiness being they cant gain their own.

They are only here to keep talking about what they said doesn't exsist. What sort of fool keeps refering to what they say is not there? (day after day at that!)

As well as the earth was here before us all, so was reality. It changes for NO one. This isn't the matrix. -Praise the Lord :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Continuing with reality.... WUSSUP BROTHAZ & SISTAZ IN CHRIST!!?? I've got Bible study in 3 hours and cant wait! :biggrin: Thanks for the prayers you guys send out for mi family 7 self. I've felt them well and we are continuing in Him :thumbsup: 
As well, thanks always all whom post scriptures. You know that issue we all get every now and then of being too tired, busy, or just plain lazy to open up the word... it turns into a quick blessing to jump on LIL and fall right into reading those posts which are right out of the word! :biggrin: Gods awesome 24/4 lol

--I just want to let people know(especially athiests) that theres a great movie to watch called "The Case for Christ". Its actually made by/from a athiests point of view whom is a writer for the Chicago Tribune. A guy who's profession is all about looking into evidence :thumbsup: Its very well explained and not too long for those that have an issue with paying attention or watching a movie without constantly getting up or whatever.

Take care all, keep lovin' and PRAYING 1st! :angel: 
Much love to all in the living Lord Jesus Christ. -Be It So(Amen)


----------



## E

:wave:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 26 2010, 05:23 PM~16736357
> *None anymore. Im from South Central L.A., so many.  I noticed you still have not fully answered. :thumbsdown:
> *


If I haven't answered it, then I dont understand the question. Do I club hop? Explain that to me, because I thought that meant being in more than one club.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 26 2010, 05:31 PM~16736437
> *Its a suprise they know how to read with their ignorance, the true issue still remains, they see what they want, and not what is. They are only here to attempt to destroy others happiness being they cant gain their own.
> 
> They are only here to keep talking about what they said doesn't exsist. What sort of fool keeps refering to what they say is not there? (day after day at that!)
> 
> As well as the earth was here before us all, so was reality. It changes for NO one. This isn't the matrix. -Praise the Lord :angel:
> *


Whoa are you serious? Are really trying to explain that a religion based on faith rather than fact is whats real?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 26 2010, 05:45 PM~16736568
> *Continuing with reality.... WUSSUP BROTHAZ & SISTAZ IN CHRIST!!??  I've got Bible study in 3 hours and cant wait! :biggrin:  Thanks for the prayers you guys send out for mi family 7 self. I've felt them well and we are continuing in Him :thumbsup:
> As well, thanks always all whom post scriptures. You know that issue we all get every now and then of being too tired, busy, or just plain lazy to open up the word... it turns into a quick blessing to jump on LIL and fall right into reading those posts which are right out of the word! :biggrin:  Gods awesome 24/4 lol
> 
> --I just want to let people know(especially athiests) that theres a great movie to watch called "The Case for Christ".  Its actually made by/from a athiests point of view whom is a writer for the Chicago Tribune. A guy who's profession is all about looking into evidence :thumbsup:  Its very well explained and not too long for those that have an issue with paying attention or watching a movie without constantly getting up or whatever.
> 
> Take care all, keep lovin' and PRAYING 1st! :angel:
> Much love to all in the living Lord Jesus Christ. -Be It So(Amen)
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER REPENTANCE :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 25 2010, 02:49 PM~16724016
> *HOWS MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN CHRIST DOING?   :wave:  :wave:
> LETS KEEP PRAYING FAMILY IN JESUS NAME
> *


DOING JUST FINE (BLESS IN JESUS NAME) :thumbsup: 

ALWAYS PRAYING :yes:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 26 2010, 05:45 PM~16736568
> *Continuing with reality.... WUSSUP BROTHAZ & SISTAZ IN CHRIST!!??  I've got Bible study in 3 hours and cant wait! :biggrin:  Thanks for the prayers you guys send out for mi family 7 self. I've felt them well and we are continuing in Him :thumbsup:
> As well, thanks always all whom post scriptures. You know that issue we all get every now and then of being too tired, busy, or just plain lazy to open up the word... it turns into a quick blessing to jump on LIL and fall right into reading those posts which are right out of the word! :biggrin:  Gods awesome 24/4 lol
> 
> --I just want to let people know(especially athiests) that theres a great movie to watch called "The Case for Christ".  Its actually made by/from a athiests point of view whom is a writer for the Chicago Tribune. A guy who's profession is all about looking into evidence :thumbsup:  Its very well explained and not too long for those that have an issue with paying attention or watching a movie without constantly getting up or whatever.
> 
> Take care all, keep lovin' and PRAYING 1st! :angel:
> Much love to all in the living Lord Jesus Christ. -Be It So(Amen)
> *


If there is something that doesn't quite make sense to you, ask them to explain it. The response you'll get is "just have faith". The reason for that is because they are lying to you. There are no holes in the truth, only in stories you need faith for.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 26 2010, 06:38 PM~16737031
> *DOING JUST FINE (BLESS IN JESUS NAME) :thumbsup:
> 
> ALWAYS PRAYING :yes:
> *


Pray for the earth to lean back to toward the sun. This winter weather sucks.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 65ragrider

Hello brothers God bless you all


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 26 2010, 09:36 PM~16737468
> *Hello brothers God bless you all
> *


Thanks brother, God Bless all my Homies


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 26 2010, 06:41 PM~16737055
> *Pray for the earth to lean back to toward the sun. This winter weather sucks.
> *


I PRAY THAT THE EARTH WILL LEAN TOWARDS GODS WORD :yes: 

THE DEVIL SUCKS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 26 2010, 09:32 PM~16738511
> *I PRAY THAT THE EARTH WILL LEAN TOWARDS GODS WORD  :yes:
> 
> THE DEVIL SUCKS :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Well hopefully your god speaks toward the sun because my nalgas cant take much more of this cold. hno: One of you pray-ers hook it up. Ask the creator to make it warmer. And I'm not talking in 3 months, I need 75 degrees tomorrow. Easy money right? I mean he did make it in 6 days, although he made it crooked the first time, straightening it out a little shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 26 2010, 06:30 PM~16736974
> *If I haven't answered it, then I dont understand the question. Do I club hop? Explain that to me, because I thought that meant being in more than one club.
> *


EXACTLY WHAT DOPE DO YOU TAKE AND HOW DO YOU GET IT. READ ALL OF WHATS WRITTEN AND YOU WOULD UNDERSTAND THINGS.
Thats you exact problem. You dont listen/read, but think in yourself you have all the answer's. "Hard headed". Our definition(real one) and your own(thought up one) of ignorance both fit you.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 26 2010, 06:40 PM~16737051
> *If there is something that doesn't quite make sense to you, ask them to explain it. The response you'll get is "just have faith". The reason for that is because they are lying to you. There are no holes in the truth, only in stories you need faith for.
> *


Not my church guy. We aren't lost. We read the full word together and apart. Our pastor is truly called and anointed. With common since, we all know and still affirm to each other to have faith at all times. Were not just performing works, for we know it was all finished on the cross. With this, we dont live in fear to not understand anything. We trust in God as your money still says.  

But whatcha know.. read in bible study tonight(i know you want to call it a coincidence;which don't exsist)
 1 Timothy 1
4Neither give heed to fables and *endless genealogies,* which minister questions, rather than godly edifying which is in faith: so do.

Without your heart into this, responding to you is just a waste of time. Im sorry you read the Bible only looking for "flaws" and not truly seeking. Faith without works is dead. We in here know that because we read it for ourselves, not waited for someone to just say what they wanted to us in church. Either you were'nt truly seeking God with your heart when you read, or you just did what you wish we'd do with you, which is to just listen and believe all the enemy had to say which was nonsense. 
Seems like you fell by the way side to fear of another non-believer constantly mocking you like you do us and want to blame us for loss in your faultiness. 

What ever it was really doesn't matter. We are all taught to get up and keep walking. What you did instead was your own fault. It was simply giving up. But we still pray for you and others close to you.

God bless dood.

ps-we still pray cuz Gods arms are always open, till.. u know when :happysad: 
~Jesus b da key~


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 24 2010, 01:23 PM~16712271
> *I personally dont so much anymore. The thing is, he knows the truth but doesn't want to be held accountable for his own life. Which even a child knows is quite pethetic for an adult.
> He knows what the word says, about learning the truth and then turning your back on it. He's got it worst than anyone else.  Thats his choice, and its pretty gay he's in here crying to us like its gonna change anything.   if we all said God didn't exsist just to make him "feel" better (for now only), it would not change a thing (whats comming for him).
> 
> Would that be consisdered a backslider or just a plain sellout?
> 
> ---Do you club hop to Duez? Probably have a huge amount of debt on your back to from never holding to your end of contracts..
> *


There are 2 question marks in your paragraph. Do I club hop? No. Are you considered a backslider or a sellout for reading a story book and not taking it literally? Only by the people gullible enough to fall that nonsense. 

Get it now?

Whats pathetic is grown men believing in angels. Grow up. 
The bible is a story book, not a history book. Try reading a history book, there will be no mention of your god, because it never happened.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 27 2010, 04:04 AM~16740368
> *Not my church guy. We aren't lost. We read the full word together and apart. Our pastor is truly called and anointed. With common since, we all know and still affirm to each other to have faith at all times. Were not just performing works, for we know it was all finished on the cross. With this, we dont live in fear to not understand anything. We trust in God as your money still says.
> 
> But whatcha know.. read in bible study tonight(i know you want to call it a coincidence;which don't exsist)
> 1 Timothy 1
> 4Neither give heed to fables and endless genealogies, which minister questions, rather than godly edifying which is in faith: so do.
> 
> Without your heart into this, responding to you is just a waste of time. Im sorry you read the Bible only looking for "flaws" and not truly seeking. Faith without works is dead. We in here know that because we read it for ourselves, not waited for someone to just say what they wanted to us in church.  Either you were'nt truly seeking God with your heart when you read, or you just did what you wish we'd do with you, which is to just listen and believe all the enemy had to say which was nonsense.
> Seems like you fell by the way side to fear of another non-believer constantly mocking you like you do us and want to blame us for loss in your faultiness.
> 
> What ever it was really doesn't matter. We are all taught to get up and keep walking. What you did instead was your own fault. It was simply giving up. But we still pray for you and others close to you.
> 
> God bless dood.
> 
> ps-we still pray cuz Gods arms are always open, till.. u know when :happysad:
> ~Jesus b da key~
> *


Thats all you are is lost. You gather in a room and read the same 1 book of fairy tales. Try reading other books and see how long your faith lasts. You have to ignore the rest of the world and just focus on 1 book or you might actually start seeing the truth.


----------



## FORGIVEN

HELLO BROTHERS AND SISTERS REMEMBER "GOD WORKS"


----------



## 619lowrider

any Christian witness of Jehovah for here?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 27 2010, 03:53 PM~16743502
> *HELLO BROTHERS AND SISTERS REMEMBER "GOD WORKS"
> *


AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 27 2010, 03:53 PM~16743502
> *HELLO BROTHERS AND SISTERS REMEMBER "GOD WORKS"
> *


Eternally :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 27 2010, 09:51 AM~16741230
> *There are 2 question marks in your paragraph. Do I club hop? No. Are you considered a backslider or a sellout for reading a story book and not taking it literally? Only by the people gullible enough to fall that nonsense.
> 
> Get it now?
> 
> Whats pathetic is grown men believing in angels. Grow up.
> The bible is a story book, not a history book. Try reading a history book, there will be no mention of your god, because it never happened.
> *


Believing not in the possiblity of an angel, but able to see theres millions of galaxies would be plain stupid. pathetic would be anyone believing you at all.

The backslider part wasn't actually to you, knowing that you dont know true definitions of words alone.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 27 2010, 09:53 AM~16741248
> *Thats all you are is lost. You gather in a room and read the same 1 book of fairy tales. Try reading other books and see how long your faith lasts. You have to ignore the rest of the world and just focus on 1 book or you might actually start seeing the truth.
> *


How retarted are you? You constantly say ignorant crap like that. Everything you try and tell us to read or learn, is what we learned first before comming to Christ. We learned all that growing up and the learned the real truth through the Bible later.
You the only one goin backwards. Grow a brain. In Jesus name Amen.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 27 2010, 10:24 PM~16746503
> *How retarted are you? You constantly say ignorant crap like that. Everything you try and tell us to read or learn, is what we learned first before comming to Christ. We learned all that growing up and the learned the real truth through the Bible later.
> You the only one goin backwards. Grow a brain. In Jesus name Amen.
> *


Damn you gotta be the dumbest person on here. Please tell me its an act. Is this a joke? You learned as a kid what another idiot taught you. Dumb from dumber =you. I gotta draw you a picture? Think you know anything from reading one book. 

"but able to see theres millions of galaxies would be plain stupid"
^^^ This takes first place for the dumbest thing every typed. It's nighttime, go outside and look up moron. In Newtons name Dumbass.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 27 2010, 10:18 PM~16746434
> *Eternally  :biggrin:
> *


70ish years. Child.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 27 2010, 10:24 PM~16746503
> *How retarted are you? You constantly say ignorant crap like that. Everything you try and tell us to read or learn, is what we learned first before comming to Christ. We learned all that growing up and the learned the real truth through the Bible later.
> You the only one goin backwards. Grow a brain. In Jesus name Amen.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:06 PM~16746887
> *Damn you gotta be the dumbest person on here. Please tell me its an act. Is this a joke? You learned as a kid what another idiot taught you. Dumb from dumber =you. I gotta draw you a picture? Think you know anything from reading one book.
> 
> "but able to see theres millions of galaxies would be plain stupid"
> ^^^ This takes first place for the dumbest thing every typed. It's nighttime, go outside and look up moron. In Newtons name Dumbass.
> *


homie you are plain stupid :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 27 2010, 11:19 PM~16746994
> *homie you are plain stupid :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah Im the one that thinks a magic man came from outer space to make earth.


----------



## Duez

Somebody draw an arrow to where heaven is. 










Or just ignore it, like the solar system isn't real. Find some other excuse to why another one of your tales doesn't hold weight.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:06 PM~16746887
> *Damn you gotta be the dumbest person on here. Please tell me its an act. Is this a joke? You learned as a kid what another idiot taught you. Dumb from dumber =you. I gotta draw you a picture? Think you know anything from reading one book.
> 
> "but able to see theres millions of galaxies would be plain stupid"
> ^^^ This takes first place for the dumbest thing every typed. It's nighttime, go outside and look up moron. In Newtons name Dumbass.
> *


So now your saying school teachers are idiots too.
When are you gonna answer the question. = What DOPE do you take and HOW do you get it.
Ahh it dont matter. Nothing you say has at all.
If you ever want to meet a girl... pray.

People who take pills outside of medical need only do it to escape reality. Your scared of this life and whats on the other side. Your like a little child inside bleeding it out on Layitlow... just whining day in and out. Although this is more than obvious, i still kinda feel sorry for you. :happysad:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:23 PM~16747031
> *Somebody draw an arrow to where heaven is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just ignore it, like the solar system isn't real. Find some other excuse to why another one of your tales doesn't hold weight.
> *


You claim you read the whole bible but dont know the first book in it? Before all that was, God was. Spirit world was before any of the worlds you claim are the only to be in existance.

You know where heaven is and what plane its on. Now your just acting dumber than you are. Get lost already.

"Crack is Wack" -Newton... I I MEAN Whitney Houston! Dopefiend


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 28 2010, 07:20 AM~16747007
> *:biggrin: Yeah Im the one that thinks a magic man came from outer space to make earth.
> *



Newton? :dunno:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Feb 28 2010, 12:33 AM~16747585-->
> 
> 
> 
> So now your saying school teachers are idiots too.
> When are you gonna answer the question. = What DOPE do you take and HOW do you get it.
> Ahh it dont matter. Nothing you say has at all.
> If you ever want to meet a girl... pray.
> 
> People who take pills outside of medical need only do it to escape reality. Your scared of this life and whats on the other side. Your like a little child inside bleeding it out on Layitlow... just whining day in and out.    Although this is more than obvious, i still kinda feel sorry for you. :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never used any drug that weren't prescribed to me. :uh:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 28 2010, 11:09 AM~16749664
> *Newton? :dunno:
> *


All Newton did was right down what he could see. Just happens that he could understand what he was seeing, more clearly then any other person.


----------



## E

:wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Had a good sermon. And I actually cought the spirit while playing. Had to say thank you for putting a end to my 10 year bought with the NC child support enforcement! I got the best letter in the mail Fri! God is good. And I'm a free sole now with full custody of my baby!

:biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 28 2010, 12:31 PM~16750146
> *Had a good sermon. And I actually cought the spirit while playing.  Had to say thank you for putting a end to my 10 year bought with the NC child support enforcement! I got the best letter in the mail Fri! God is  good. And I'm a free sole now with full custody of my baby!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: GOD IS AWESOME :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 28 2010, 12:31 PM~16750146
> *Had a good sermon. And I actually cought the spirit while playing.  Had to say thank you for putting a end to my 10 year bought with the NC child support enforcement! I got the best letter in the mail Fri! God is  good. And I'm a free sole now with full custody of my baby!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WHOOOOOA! GODS BLESSED YOU MAGNIFICENTLY HUGE! :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
Man, I praise God with you on that one! Dang dude, No right words from be for that except WHOA! AMEN though potna! Floss yo blessings with pride bro! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

I hope all had a great day in the Lord. 96RD took the cake on everyone for sure today :h5: , but just getting to go to Church aside of waking up to day was something great to give praise on.
My pastor delivered very deep in spirit today hitting home. I aint gonna go all into it, but ill just say... we were put in it too about needing to hurry up and get Gods blessings he promised  like:

Deuteronomy 30: 15-16*19
15'
See, I have set before thee this day life and good, and death and evil;

16
'In that I command thee this day to love the LORD thy God, to walk in his ways, and to keep his commandments and his statutes and his judgments, that thou mayest live and multiply: and the LORD thy God shall bless thee in the land whither thou goest to possess it. 

19
'I call heaven and earth to record this day against you, that I have set before you life and death, blessing and cursing: therefore choose life, that both thou and thy seed may live:

2 Corinthians 9:6
6'
But this I say, He which soweth sparingly shall reap also sparingly; and he which soweth bountifully shall reap also bountifully. (With Tithes & offerings)

luke 6:38
38Give, and it shall be given unto you; good measure, pressed down, and shaken together, and running over, shall men give into your bosom. For with the same measure that ye mete withal it shall be measured to you again.

--Well, thats less than half of what went down, but boooy was it tasty.
Everything in life truly is spiritual
:yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 28 2010, 01:06 PM~16750393
> *:thumbsup: GOD IS AWESOME  :thumbsup:
> *


x777


----------



## REPENTANCE

I need an LS! well, ok.. Want an LS :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Feb 28 2010, 01:06 PM~16750393-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: GOD IS AWESOME  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Feb 28 2010, 02:57 PM~16751031
> *WHOOOOOA! GODS BLESSED YOU MAGNIFICENTLY HUGE! :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Man, I praise God with you on that one! Dang dude, No right words from be for that except WHOA! AMEN though potna!  Floss yo blessings with pride bro! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Ya thanks guys! Somthing I did not want to go through. But enough was enough. As is my gal further in school then her mother ever did. Plus I've been there since day one. My church and famly rally put forth to beat NC! Not easy but can be done. And another kid whose mother won't be abusing our health care and just free stuff! Wasted time. I'm in the process of helping other dads that do right out to. And to make states deal with dead beat moms!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:06 PM~16746887
> *Damn you gotta be the dumbest person on here. Please tell me its an act. Is this a joke? You learned as a kid what another idiot taught you. Dumb from dumber =you. I gotta draw you a picture? Think you know anything from reading one book.
> 
> "but able to see theres millions of galaxies would be plain stupid"
> ^^^ This takes first place for the dumbest thing every typed. It's nighttime, go outside and look up moron. In Newtons name Dumbass.
> *


Bylaws and lower status makes me have to respect your thoughts on stuff. But I can still think you tend to come on this thread to be a ass!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 28 2010, 03:45 PM~16751349
> *Ya thanks guys! Somthing I did not want to go through. But enough was enough. As is my gal further in school then her mother ever did. Plus I've  been there since day one. My church and famly rally put forth to beat NC! Not easy but can be done. And another kid whose mother won't be abusing our health care and just free stuff! Wasted time. I'm in the process of helping other dads that do right out  to. And to make states deal with dead beat moms!
> 
> *


Thats wussup bro. in todays world, i honestly believe theres more women like this then men. Im dealing with it also. I already lost 9 months of my kids lives after my ex kidnapped them 07-08. I never even heard their voices in that time or even knew if they were still alive. Now shes dumb enough to try and take _ME_ to court and retry to take them from me again, all done for spite. Vengence is the Lords though. I used to have(of course) many evil thoughts during those 9 months on what i was gonna do to her.. but knowing the word, I learned that was not my place. God crushes evil with ease and better than any of us could attempt. So I'd rather that!

-Although you have won and got ur girlie back :biggrin: Im still sorry on what you had to go through for all of that time. I had an uncle whom suffered alot from his ex dealing with exactly what you just came out of, but he too (being in the Lord and faithful) ended up beating the upside down system too :biggrin: Now he too has his lil girl back and is now with a wife thats in the Lord. 
God blesses! :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## all the stars

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Feb 28 2010, 12:31 PM~16750146-->
> 
> 
> 
> Had a good sermon. And I actually cought the spirit while playing.  Had to say thank you for putting a end to my 10 year bought with the NC child support enforcement! I got the best letter in the mail Fri! God is  good. And I'm a free sole now with full custody of my baby!
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEY PROBABLY GOT TIRED OF WAITING ON YOUR DEAD BEAT ASS TO PAY CHILD SUPPORT. DONT COME IN HERE AND ACT LIKE YOU TAKE CARE OF YOUR KIDS.
> 
> 
> PS. GOD HATES YOU.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Feb 28 2010, 03:49 PM~16751376
> *Bylaws and lower status makes me have to respect your thoughts on stuff. But I can still think you tend to come on this thread to be a ass!
> 
> *


STFU


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Feb 28 2010, 01:06 PM~16750393-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: GOD IS AWESOME  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 02:57 PM~16751031
> *WHOOOOOA! GODS BLESSED YOU MAGNIFICENTLY HUGE! :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Man, I praise God with you on that one! Dang dude, No right words from be for that except WHOA! AMEN though potna!  Floss yo blessings with pride bro! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, how is paying child support off an act of god?
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Feb 28 2010, 03:49 PM~16751376
> *Bylaws and lower status makes me have to respect your thoughts on stuff. But I can still think you tend to come on this thread to be a ass!
> 
> *


I just respond to the replies. He was throwing out insults, so I did too.


----------



## jvasquez

JESUS is LORD!!! :0  :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 28 2010, 07:20 PM~16753320
> *JESUS is LORD!!! :0    :cheesy:  :wow:
> *


THE ONLY 1 :thumbsup: 

KEEP ON PRAISING OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :worship:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 28 2010, 11:31 PM~16756908
> *THE ONLY 1  :thumbsup:
> 
> KEEP ON PRAISING OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :worship:
> *


ALL D TIME
:worship: :angel:


----------



## Duez

Santa is the gift bringer!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:45 AM~16758480
> *Santa is the gift bringer!!!
> *


All day everyday!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:45 AM~16758480
> *Santa is the gift bringer!!!
> *


Milk and cookies!!! Milk and cookiiieeeeeeees!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 1 2010, 05:45 AM~16758480
> *Santa is the gift bringer!!!
> *


Na hard work brings gifts!

Only one fat man at this house hold! Told my kids that since birth.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 1 2010, 06:00 AM~16758529
> *Na hard  work brings gifts!
> 
> Only one fat man at this house hold! Told my kids that since birth.
> *


I use the similarities between Santa and god to suggest that they are both stories meant for children. Both give you what you want by closing your eyes and asking for it, or sending a letter to an address that doesn't exist. I actually tell me son about Santa but not god. Children have a more difficult time understanding that god is not real, than understanding that Santa isn't.


----------



## Duez

Milk and cookies is kinda like bread and wine eh?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Being raised overseas I learned about the real clause. So there no magic about him and his African helper. Most German kids know this and the holiday is about famly and the spirit the had during the season. 

No as far as the Jesus thing. I'm shacky my self on that. Becouse he has been just changed around so much. I think he was a good minister. Personally. I believe in a higher being though.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 1 2010, 02:54 PM~16758719
> *I use the similarities between Santa and god to suggest that they are both stories meant for children. Both give you what you want by closing your eyes and asking for it, or sending a letter to an address that doesn't exist. I actually tell me son about Santa but not god. Children have a more difficult time understanding that god is not real, than understanding that Santa isn't.
> *



that is truly sad duez, you sway children from god if they believe there is a god why in the hell would you mess with there heads?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 1 2010, 10:24 AM~16759981
> *that is truly sad duez, you sway children from god      if they believe there is a god why in the hell would you mess with there heads?
> *


NO LIFE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Feb 28 2010, 05:57 PM~16752463
> *THEY PROBABLY GOT TIRED OF WAITING ON YOUR DEAD BEAT ASS TO PAY CHILD SUPPORT. DONT COME IN HERE AND ACT LIKE YOU TAKE CARE OF YOUR KIDS.
> PS. GOD HATES YOU.
> STFU
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:54 AM~16758719
> *I use the similarities between Santa and god to suggest that they are both stories meant for children. Both give you what you want by closing your eyes and asking for it, or sending a letter to an address that doesn't exist. I actually tell me son about Santa but not god. Children have a more difficult time understanding that god is not real, than understanding that Santa isn't.
> *


You are a retard the book tell us not to give the pearls to the pigs the gospel is the pearl and you are the pig.Matthew 7:6


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 1 2010, 12:11 PM~16760360
> *You are a retard the book tell us not to give the pearls to the pigs the gospel is the pearl and you are the pig.
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FORGIVEN

I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith. Now there is in store for me the crown of righteousness, which the Lord, the righteous Judge, will award to me on that day?and not only to me, but also to all who have longed for his appearing. - 2 Timothy 4:7-8 - NIV


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 1 2010, 02:11 PM~16760360
> *You are a retard the book tell us not to give the pearls to the pigs the gospel is the pearl and you are the pig.
> *


nope, that is and will never be the message in that book you are pretending to know about.

read it some more.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 1 2010, 11:39 AM~16760615
> *nope, that is and will never be the message in that book you are pretending to know about.
> 
> read it some more.
> *


Matthew 7:6 I do read


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 1 2010, 06:23 PM~16762581
> *Matthew 7:6 I do read
> *


you are supposed to pass by the negative and promote the positive, not spout all that judging.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 1 2010, 03:33 PM~16762648
> *you are supposed to pass by the negative and promote the positive, not spout all that judging.
> *


I try I'm just tired of dues making fun of us he has no respect he should open his own topic.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 1 2010, 03:52 PM~16762804
> *I try I'm just tired of dues making fun of us he has no respect he should open his own topic.
> *


  well said.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 1 2010, 10:24 AM~16759981
> *that is truly sad duez, you sway children from god      if they believe there is a god why in the hell would you mess with there heads?
> *


Sad is making a kid think he will spend eternity in a pit of fire, if he doesn't do what a priest tells him he has to do. God fearing? Rather not have my kids fearing anything.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 1 2010, 09:59 AM~16759785
> *Being raised overseas I learned about the real clause. So there no magic about him and his African helper. Most German kids know this and the holiday is about famly and the spirit the had during the season.
> 
> No as far as the Jesus thing. I'm shacky my self on that. Becouse he has been just changed around so much. I think he was a good minister. Personally. I believe in a higher being though.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 1 2010, 11:11 AM~16760360
> *You are a retard the book tell us not to give the pearls to the pigs the gospel is the pearl and you are the pig.Matthew 7:6
> *


Sounds like a stupid book your reading dumbass.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 1 2010, 09:59 AM~16759785
> *Being raised overseas I learned about the real clause. So there no magic about him and his African helper. Most German kids know this and the holiday is about famly and the spirit the had during the season.
> 
> No as far as the Jesus thing. I'm shacky my self on that. Becouse he has been just changed around so much. I think he was a good minister. Personally. I believe in a higher being though.
> *


Duez comes in here every day talkin crap about everyone aside of Christ including you now. Does that change the truth about anyone in here? Does that change what you think, how you live and what you will _Still_ do with your life?
Theres only evidence proving all around the globe in multiple languages and cultures of who Jesus was and what he did. All written down by witnesses whom swore to their literal death.
Although you were not one of them to say you saw the same(what he did), that also stops you from knowing if anyone changed anything to what was not true, to say that it was at all. 

God bless you brother even further in your life.

ps- Just notice that your in a Christian chat room(FOR CHRISTIANS) and ALL was good until you started professing your own recieved blessings God(your professed words of truth). The closer you get, the more they hate you too.

If you were not doing right/better, they would'nt have anything to hate on :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 1 2010, 10:10 PM~16764804
> *Sad is making a kid think he will spend eternity in a pit of fire, if he doesn't do what a priest tells him he has to do. God fearing? Rather not have my kids fearing anything.*


same


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 2 2010, 01:02 AM~16769146
> *Duez comes in here every day talkin crap about everyone aside of Christ including you now. Does that change the truth about anyone in here? Does that change what you think, how you live and what you will Still do with your life?
> Theres only evidence proving all around the globe in multiple languages and cultures of who Jesus was and what he did. All written down by witnesses whom swore to their literal death.
> Although you were not one of them to say you saw the same(what he did), that also stops you from knowing if anyone changed anything to what was not true, to say that it was at all.
> 
> God bless you brother even further in your life.
> 
> ps- Just notice that your in a Christian chat room(FOR CHRISTIANS) and ALL was good until you started professing your own recieved blessings God(your professed words of truth). The closer you get, the more they hate you too.
> 
> If you were not doing right/better, they would'nt have anything to hate on :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


How is a :thumbsup: to his beliefs an insult? I think you see what you want to see. He shares similar beliefs to my own.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 2 2010, 01:02 AM~16769146
> *If you were not doing right/better, they would'nt have anything to hate on :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


Thats why people hate bank robbers and child molesters. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Mar 2 2010, 01:02 AM~16769146-->
> 
> 
> 
> Duez comes in here every day talkin crap about everyone aside of Christ including you now. Does that change the truth about anyone in here? Does that change what you think, how you live and what you will Still do with your life?
> Theres only evidence proving all around the globe in multiple languages and cultures of who Jesus was and what he did. All written down by witnesses whom swore to their literal death.
> Although you were not one of them to say you saw the same(what he did), that also stops you from knowing if anyone changed anything to what was not true, to say that it was at all.
> 
> God bless you brother even further in your life.
> 
> ps- Just notice that your in a Christian chat room(FOR CHRISTIANS) and ALL was good until you started professing your own recieved blessings God(your professed words of truth). The closer you get, the more they hate you too.
> 
> If you were not doing right/better, they would'nt have anything to hate on :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all cool. And I have a good foot in the door. Hence I made some very hard decisions in year last couple days. And ya demons love drama. I know personally!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Mar 2 2010, 06:13 AM~16769738
> *How is a :thumbsup: to his beliefs an insult? I think you see what you want to see. He shares similar beliefs to my own.
> *


Not all the way. I love lowriders. But god comes first. Second is between car and wife. Hahaha.


----------



## Duez

Until there is evidence of, or even a reason to suspect the existence of a god, I see no reason to believe there is one. Like if all of a sudden we observed a new galaxy that wasn't there yesterday, then yeah. But from what we know, everything that is here has always been here and galaxies are not made in 6 days, but over billions of years.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 2 2010, 01:08 PM~16771245
> *Until there is evidence of, or even a reason to suspect the existence of a god, I see no reason to believe there is one. Like if all of a sudden we observed a new galaxy that wasn't there yesterday, then yeah. But from what we know, everything that is here has always been here and galaxies are not made in 6 days, but over billions of years.
> *


nope, it was 6 days and our first hand full of generations were insestious.

didn't you read the book?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 2 2010, 10:08 AM~16771245
> *Until there is evidence of, or even a reason to suspect the existence of a god, I see no reason to believe there is one. Like if all of a sudden we observed a new galaxy that wasn't there yesterday, then yeah. But from what we know, everything that is here has always been here and galaxies are not made in 6 days, but over billions of years.
> *


So if we are right what are u gonna tell god when u have him in front of u and he shows u evedince that was in your face All ur life.but that time ur sorry lord I waswrong will be too late and you will be thrown in the lake of fire for eternity becouse your name will not b in the book of life something you wouldt know nothing about


----------



## FORGIVEN

His divine power has given us everything we need for life and godliness through our knowledge of him who called us by his own glory and goodness. Through these he has given us his very great and precious promises, so that through them you may participate in the divine nature and escape the corruption in the world caused by evil desires. - 2 Peter 1:3-4 - NIV


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

GLORY TO GOD HOMIES!!!

:wave:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 2 2010, 11:26 AM~16771881
> *So if we are right what are u gonna tell god when u have him in front of u and he shows u evedince that was in your face All ur life.but that time ur sorry lord I waswrong will be too late and you will be thrown in the lake of fire for eternity becouse your name will not b in the book of life something you wouldt know nothing about
> *


I know that sounds perfectly normal to you, but to a non-christian, that sounds completely crazy that you believe that. Like somebody I wouldn't let my kids go near at the supermarket. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 1 2010, 10:24 AM~16759981
> *that is truly sad duez, you sway children from god      if they believe there is a god why in the hell would you mess with there heads?
> *


Matthew 18

1At the same time came the disciples unto Jesus, saying, Who is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven?

2And Jesus called a little child unto him, and set him in the midst of them,

3And said, Verily I say unto you, Except ye be converted, and become as little children, ye shall not enter into the kingdom of heaven.

4Whosoever therefore shall humble himself as this little child, the same is greatest in the kingdom of heaven.

5And whoso shall receive one such little child in my name receiveth me.

6But whoso shall offend one of these little ones which believe in me, it were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and that he were drowned in the depth of the sea.

7Woe unto the world because of offences! for it must needs be that offences come; but woe to that man by whom the offence cometh! 

 4him


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 2 2010, 10:42 AM~16771507
> *nope, it was 6 days and our first hand full of generations were insestious.
> 
> didn't you read the book?
> *


ya. i though he claimed so too. but he never can remember Genesis..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 2 2010, 08:49 AM~16770611
> *It all cool. And I have a good foot in the door. Hence I made some very hard decisions in year last couple days.  And ya demons love drama. I know personally!
> Not all the way. I love lowriders. But god comes first. Second is between car and wife. Hahaha.
> *


See. Thats all he is here for. To hate on God but try to be like Him. He just wishes he had followers... so he could infact create his own religion. Only followers he has though(by evidence) is the voices in his head.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 2 2010, 04:28 PM~16774460
> *I know that sounds perfectly normal to you, but to a non-christian, that sounds completely crazy that you believe that. Like somebody I wouldn't let my kids go near at the supermarket. :biggrin:
> *


You didnt answer me


----------



## b2sdad

Just checking in guys...God bless all the soldiers who are down for the Lord!!
Hope all is well!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Mar 2 2010, 04:30 PM~16774485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ya. i though he claimed so too. but he never can remember Genesis..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't read that book since I was a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 04:33 PM~16774507
> *See. Thats all he is here for. To hate on God but try to be like Him. He just wishes he had followers... so he could infact create his own religion. Only followers he has though(by evidence) is the voices in his head.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my posts and try to say that Im here to hate on anything. I discourage christianity because I believe it is dangerous and damaging.
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Mar 2 2010, 05:14 PM~16774913
> *You didnt answer me
> *


You question was too crazy for me to answer.
On a side note. If aliens took you to Andromeda and told you they created you to be their pets, what color would the number 6 smell like?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 2 2010, 08:22 PM~16774985
> *Just checking in guys...God bless all the soldiers who are down for the Lord!!
> Hope all is well!
> *


you kill people for God? Ready to go to war for him? People who think that way have tried to kill me like a mofo in the name of their religion. Careful how you word your rhetoric homeboy


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Mar 2 2010, 06:04 PM~16775423-->
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read that book since I was a child.
> Read my posts and try to say that Im here to hate on anything. I discourage christianity because I believe it is dangerous and damaging.
> You question was too crazy for me to answer.
> On a side note. If aliens took you to Andromeda and told you they created you to be their pets, what color would the number 6 smell like?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Mar 2 2010, 06:10 PM~16775487
> *you kill people for God? Ready to go to war for him? People who think that way have tried to kill me like a mofo in the name of their religion. Careful how you word your rhetoric homeboy
> *


Chill!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 2 2010, 09:47 PM~16775893
> *Oh my.
> Chill!
> *


I wasn't threatening, I was asking if he was one of those people who couldn't wait to prove their loyalty. I don't hate many people but anyone who woud be a "soldier" for their religion is no better than Bin Laden.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 2 2010, 07:15 PM~16776251
> *I wasn't threatening, I was asking if he was one of those people who couldn't wait to prove their loyalty. I don't hate many people but anyone who woud be a "soldier" for their religion is no better than Bin Laden.
> *


Ya I feel you on that. Many wars and bs done in the name of god! And its on both sides. :uh:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 2 2010, 10:37 PM~16776572
> *Ya I feel you on that. Many wars and bs done in the name of god! And its on both sides.  :uh:
> *


both sides of what?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 2 2010, 06:22 PM~16774985
> *Just checking in guys...God bless all the soldiers who are down for the Lord!!
> Hope all is well!
> *


Yes sir. This is how a true soldier for The Lord gets down. The devil's a liar and the father of all that is false.

*2 Corinthians 10:3-5 (King James Version)*

3For though we walk in the flesh, we do not war after the flesh:

4(For the weapons of our warfare are not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strong holds

5Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ;


----------



## Duez

So not a soldier like in the gun carrying, kill the opposition sense? But more in the dont have imagination, an idea that contradicts the bible, or a thought that wasn't thought up by the people who wrote the bible?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 2 2010, 07:42 PM~16776652
> *both sides of what?
> *


Ill take a twack for what I'm about to say. 

But the church has killed plenty in the name. The one thing I dislike about the Christianity. They even hung burned and dunked folks to believe. I just think its ass to blame Jews and Muslims on all wars and conflicts. Becouse that's not true. Like I said I believe in a higher being. But use the book as a guide. Man still wrote it! Funny how I rally never seen a blonde eyed straight haired Jew. Lol. And I neve needed to get locked up and do time to be saved either. 
. I respect it all.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 2 2010, 11:26 AM~16771881
> *So if we are right what are u gonna tell god when u have him in front of u and he shows u evedince that was in your face All ur life.but that time ur sorry lord I waswrong will be too late and you will be thrown in the lake of fire for eternity becouse your name will not b in the book of life something you wouldt know nothing about
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 2 2010, 01:35 PM~16773019
> *GLORY TO GOD HOMIES!!!
> 
> :wave:
> *


ALWAYS BROTHER JVASQUEZ :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup:


----------



## goldspokes

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 2 2010, 06:04 PM~16775423
> *
> On a side note. If aliens took you to Andromeda and told you they created you to be their pets, what color would the number 6 smell like?
> *


it depends on what day of the potato it was or if the high tide was ovulating or not


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 2 2010, 05:22 PM~16774985
> *Just checking in guys...God bless all the soldiers who are down for the Lord!!
> Hope all is well!
> *


x2 take care bro & Lord be with ya!


----------



## REPENTANCE

Ya'll are plain stupid comming in this room which isn't for you if you dont believe in what its about or simply come in peace(not disrespecting), trying to tell us to watch how we talk.

Hell bound idiots can simply go else where with you personal problems.
This isn't a complaint room. Watch you own rhetoric.

Freedom aint free. But to get a life, is. I wont keep saying to go to another country where they believe the same garbage as you fools do, cuz your weenies. Call us murderers in the name of God all you like(remaining fools) but we keep your stupid minds living by the true people who want u dead (ALONE) for not following in _THEIR_ beliefs.
And times HAVE changed, because we dont mess with NO one till they mess with US first. Nor engage in ANY war as to where another country doesn't ASK us to hep them out from THOSE same counties that want U dead for not being as dumb as They are.

Make your own rooms. We heard you nag about how you dont like what we believe. But at no time were any of you bitcher's asked how you feel about any of this or to keep repeating it like alcoholic retards.

Rooms called "Christian Lowriders Check in!"
NOT "Come BITCH CRY COMPLAIN & WINE to Christians your problems towards them!"


----------



## REPENTANCE

God woke me up today and all the days before this one. Not someones assumption.
So i thank God, The Holy Ghost, & Thee Christ named Yeshua.
And I apologize to you alone if i came off "too hard" being truthful.
I still believe in you, seemingly even more now since you placed them here to test my family... which only proves your exsistance even more. I know I never wasted any time of the life You gave me, to talk about what I said doesn't exsist. Thank you for not making me dumb. But more so, thank you for your written Word so that I would not be down here, lost.
Because of such a blessing, I'm not filled with hatred wanting to either just destroy myself or everything and everyone around me.. being ill.

I'll remain to thank and praise you like all of the faithful ones I know that do, day in and day out.

The more the fool's of choice disagree, the happier I will be. Knowing I am nothing like them  Amen


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 3 2010, 01:24 PM~16783563
> *Ya'll are plain stupid comming in this room which isn't for you if you dont believe in what its about or simply come in peace(not disrespecting), trying to tell us to watch how we talk.
> 
> Hell bound idiots can simply go else where with you personal problems.
> This isn't a complaint room. Watch you own rhetoric.
> 
> Freedom aint free. But to get a life, is.    I wont keep saying to go to another country where they believe the same garbage as you fools do, cuz your weenies.    Call us murderers in the name of God all you like(remaining fools) but we keep your stupid minds living by the true people who want u dead (ALONE) for not following in THEIR beliefs.
> And times HAVE changed, because we dont mess with NO one till they mess with US first. Nor engage in ANY war as to where another country doesn't ASK us to hep them out from THOSE same counties that want U dead for not being as dumb as They are.
> 
> Make your own rooms. We heard you nag about how you dont like what we believe. But at no time were any of you bitcher's asked how you feel about any of this or to keep repeating it like alcoholic retards.
> 
> Rooms called "Christian Lowriders Check in!"
> NOT "Come BITCH CRY COMPLAIN & WINE to Christians your problems towards them!"
> *


you just proved all of us "retards" right with that mess.

Name the last war we went head on into without being provoked (asside from Iraq). You really don't know anything.

I am sure you think this is the way but NO real Christian talks to people that way.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2010, 10:43 AM~16783755
> *you just proved all of us "retards" right with that mess.
> 
> Name the last war we went head on into without being provoked (asside from Iraq). You really don't know anything.
> 
> I am sure you think this is the way but NO real Christian talks to people that way.
> *


Im sure you know best how to be a Christian. You simply cant wait to point a finger.
And a real Christian speaks the truth at all times. Obviously you dont or have not read the Bible either. The wars as after bush we've gone to were'nt done by any Christian. Again, im glad we dont follow one another.
Keep complaining... we truuuuly care.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 3 2010, 01:41 PM~16783732
> *God woke me up today and all the days before this one. Not someones assumption.
> So i thank God, The Holy Ghost, & Thee Christ named Yeshua.
> And I apologize to you alone if i came off "too hard" being truthful.
> I still believe in you, seemingly even more now since you placed them here to test my family... which only proves your exsistance even more. I know I never wasted any time of the life You gave me, to talk about what I said doesn't exsist. Thank you for not making me dumb. But more so, thank you for your written Word so that I would not be down here, lost.
> Because of such a blessing, I'm not filled with hatred wanting to either just destroy myself or everything and everyone around me.. being ill.
> 
> I'll remain to thank and praise you like all of the faithful ones I know that do, day in and day out.
> 
> The more the fool's of choice disagree, the happier I will be. Knowing I am nothing like them   Amen*


the most self rightous and judgemental thing on this board. You are a hypocrite and a disgusting one.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2010, 10:52 AM~16783873
> *the most self rightous and judgemental thing on this board. You are a hypocrite and a disgusting one.
> *


Thats great!

:rant:

Tell us your perfections and what your doing to make this world great! PLEASE!
I know u dont like me or anyone else in here not saying what u are. I said already.. U SAID THAT ENOUGH IN SO MANY WAYS!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 3 2010, 10:24 AM~16783563
> *Ya'll are plain stupid comming in this room which isn't for you if you dont believe in what its about or simply come in peace(not disrespecting), trying to tell us to watch how we talk.
> 
> Hell bound idiots can simply go else where with you personal problems.
> This isn't a complaint room. Watch you own rhetoric.
> 
> Freedom aint free. But to get a life, is.    I wont keep saying to go to another country where they believe the same garbage as you fools do, cuz your weenies.    Call us murderers in the name of God all you like(remaining fools) but we keep your stupid minds living by the true people who want u dead (ALONE) for not following in THEIR beliefs.
> And times HAVE changed, because we dont mess with NO one till they mess with US first. Nor engage in ANY war as to where another country doesn't ASK us to hep them out from THOSE same counties that want U dead for not being as dumb as They are.
> 
> Make your own rooms. We heard you nag about how you dont like what we believe. But at no time were any of you bitcher's asked how you feel about any of this or to keep repeating it like alcoholic retards.
> 
> Rooms called "Christian Lowriders Check in!"
> NOT "Come BITCH CRY COMPLAIN & WINE to Christians your problems towards them!"
> *


a little harsh there!




> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2010, 10:43 AM~16783755
> *you just proved all of us "retards" right with that mess.
> 
> Name the last war we went head on into without being provoked (asside from Iraq). You really don't know anything.
> 
> I am sure you think this is the way but NO real Christian talks to people that way.
> *


O my. 



> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 3 2010, 10:45 AM~16783780
> *Im sure you know best how to be a Christian. You simply cant wait to point a finger.
> And a real Christian speaks the truth at all times. Obviously you dont or have not read the Bible either.  The wars as after bush we've gone to were'nt done by any Christian. Again, im glad we dont follow one another.
> Keep complaining... we truuuuly care.
> *


Okay vice Jesus! Now you stepped on some toes! Mister bush is a avid church attendant! And I know this becouse my inlaws go with his famly. And the last thing he says in all his speeches was god bless America! So take a chill pill brotha. You just gona have some us militarry folks use the twack gfi! Now I heard a good sermon last week. / he who throws mud , best be ready to get it thrown back and on themself!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 3 2010, 01:52 PM~16783880
> *Thats great!
> 
> :rant:
> 
> Tell us your perfections and what your doing to make this world great! PLEASE!
> I know u dont like me or anyone else in here not saying what u are. I said already.. U SAID THAT ENOUGH IN SO MANY WAYS!
> *


all I do is ask questions, you came in here being all high and mighty. I too call it as I see it and you are the most full of himself.

I do pretty good, raising my kids right, don't do drugs, not a theif, don't cheat on my wife, don't murder people, pretty much all the rules you fallow I just don't take everything in the Bible litterally. That is the reason I call people out on the crap they spew that isn't a big priority in it.

I ask about the Gay tyhing because most "christians" think it is a hell worthy offense. It is just as hell worthy as heving sex when your girl is on the rag but you never see fannatics protesting trying to make a law against it.

The whole "thou and thee" speak drives me nuts. You guys think it makes you sound or look holy. Speak modern english!

Calling your self a christian then judging and (nice try) trying to either discredit or make them look lees of a worthy individual. Do you REALLY think Jesus, Budah or Fonzie really wants you to put other people down because they actually use reason in their lives and not some 1,500 year old (way out dated) instruction manual that contridicts it's self more then Sarah Palin?

I know the Bible, I was raised in a very religious home and the part of the Bible that stuck with me the most is the "free will" thing. I use my head, I NEVER argue my point by throwing out "scripture". I formulate an opinion and articulate it.

Like I have said before, I don't hate anyone who just wants to live their life they want to but I WILL point out the people who are hypicritical and judgemental.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

TTT FOR OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 3 2010, 10:24 AM~16783563
> *Ya'll are plain stupid comming in this room which isn't for you if you dont believe in what its about or simply come in peace(not disrespecting), trying to tell us to watch how we talk.
> 
> Hell bound idiots can simply go else where with you personal problems.
> This isn't a complaint room. Watch you own rhetoric.
> 
> Freedom aint free. But to get a life, is.    I wont keep saying to go to another country where they believe the same garbage as you fools do, cuz your weenies.    Call us murderers in the name of God all you like(remaining fools) but we keep your stupid minds living by the true people who want u dead (ALONE) for not following in THEIR beliefs.
> And times HAVE changed, because we dont mess with NO one till they mess with US first. Nor engage in ANY war as to where another country doesn't ASK us to hep them out from THOSE same counties that want U dead for not being as dumb as They are.
> 
> Make your own rooms. We heard you nag about how you dont like what we believe. But at no time were any of you bitcher's asked how you feel about any of this or to keep repeating it like alcoholic retards.
> 
> Rooms called "Christian Lowriders Check in!"
> NOT "Come BITCH CRY COMPLAIN & WINE to Christians your problems towards them!"
> *


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2010, 11:07 AM~16784065
> *all I do is ask questions, you came in here being all high and mighty. I too call it as I see it and you are the most full of himself.
> 
> I do pretty good, raising my kids right, don't do drugs, not a theif, don't cheat on my wife, don't murder people, pretty much all the rules you fallow I just don't take everything in the Bible litterally. That is the reason I call people out on the crap they spew that isn't a big priority in it.
> 
> I ask about the Gay tyhing because most "christians" think it is a hell worthy offense. It is just as hell worthy as heving sex when your girl is on the rag but you never see fannatics protesting trying to make a law against it.
> 
> The whole "thou and thee" speak drives me nuts. You guys think it makes you sound or look holy. Speak modern english!
> 
> Calling your self a christian then judging and (nice try) trying to either discredit or make them look lees of a worthy individual. Do you REALLY think Jesus, Budah or Fonzie really wants yoUu to put other people down because they actually use reason in their lives and not some 1,500 year old (way out dated) instruction manual that contridicts it's self more then Sarah Palin?
> you Are lame and weak minded like suez the bible never contrdics it self u are just to ignorant to understand and too lazy to study the bible.
> I know the Bible, I was raised in a very religious home and the part of the Bible that stuck with me the most is the "free will" thing. I use my head, I NEVER argue my point by throwing out "scripture". I formulate an opinion and articulate it.
> 
> Like I have said before, I don't hate anyone who just wants to live their life they want to but I WILL point out the people who are hypicritical and judgemental.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

night.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2010, 11:07 AM~16784065
> *all I do is ask questions, you came in here being all high and mighty. I too call it as I see it and you are the most full of himself.
> 
> I do pretty good, raising my kids right, don't do drugs, not a theif, don't cheat on my wife, don't murder people, pretty much all the rules you fallow I just don't take everything in the Bible litterally. That is the reason I call people out on the crap they spew that isn't a big priority in it.
> 
> I ask about the Gay tyhing because most "christians" think it is a hell worthy offense. It is just as hell worthy as heving sex when your girl is on the rag but you never see fannatics protesting trying to make a law against it.
> 
> The whole "thou and thee" speak drives me nuts. You guys think it makes you sound or look holy. Speak modern english!
> 
> Calling your self a christian then judging and (nice try) trying to either discredit or make them look lees of a worthy individual. Do you REALLY think Jesus, Budah or Fonzie really wants you to put other people down because they actually use reason in their lives and not some 1,500 year old (way out dated) instruction manual that contridicts it's self more then Sarah Palin?
> 
> I know the Bible, I was raised in a very religious home and the part of the Bible that stuck with me the most is the "free will" thing. I use my head, I NEVER argue my point by throwing out "scripture". I formulate an opinion and articulate it.
> 
> Like I have said before, I don't hate anyone who just wants to live their life they want to but I WILL point out the people who are hypicritical and judgemental.
> *


Go else where for it. This room wasn't created for your hate & negative opinion. Is what you have to offer in the title? Who ever asked you?
I could care less what you think or how you feel about me(hints YOU NEVER BEING ASKED)
The only reason people you claim want to beat you down is because you always want to say something stupid to them. But im sure you already knew that.

"I WILL point out the people who are hypicritical and judgemental."
That's what a hater does. Gets into other peoples business and talk crap instead of minding your own business and getting your life together.
The BS your saying to people about their belief's is RETARTED because no one in here brought any of it up to you. Your putting actions and words on people in here that never mentioned any of those claims toward you(starting crap with you). You brought it in here just as your other lifeless friend did. Be real.

Do you tell women how to be real women also? Please dont answer that.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 3 2010, 10:59 AM~16783966
> *a little harsh there!
> O my.
> Okay vice Jesus! Now you stepped on some toes! Mister bush is a avid church attendant! And I know this becouse my inlaws go with his famly. And the last thing he says in all his speeches was god bless America! So take a chill pill brotha. You just gona have some us militarry folks use the twack gfi!  Now I heard a good sermon last week. / he who throws mud , best be ready to get it thrown back and on themself!
> *



Bush isnt why were still at war homie. Presidents are only spokesmen for the people really controlling what goes on. If not, nothing would remain the same as it always does. Things would "Change". 
All of the real answers to why we spread all over Iraq(after Afganistan) were put out, our government wouldnt be doing a good job at all at winning over our enemies. Their number 1 tactic has always been watching our news. 
And 90% of my family is in the military and all generations of my family have been to war.

Aint nothin im sayin making me "vice jesus".
If you guys actually did read the Bible, you would know he spoke up on ever one who was wrong(especially being wrong with pride). Jesus put his own followers on blast and not with sugar coated words.
I've already prayed for the disrespectful/ lost ones that keep comming in here as though they cant understand the title of the room, or the constant "go away's" they get everyday. 
Its simply put "dumb", that they come in here disrespecting people that said nothing negative to them(even in their own views of negativity), and then say stupid garbage like, "its people like us that want to kill them and innocent people" and whatever other extra nonsince... and then say they are trying to make the world a better place in doing so, ON LAY IT LOW! Big F'n men!
Aint no one logging onto a lowrider website to see that homie. Are you!?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2010, 10:52 AM~16783873
> *the most self rightous and judgemental thing on this board. You are a hypocrite and a disgusting one.
> *


I gave thanks. People give thanks to what they are given, not what they had from their own selves. 
Judgmental.. im not blind. Everyday i come in here i see you and your buddy's garbage thats not wanted in this room. Its every persons place to give proper judgement's in living life to be right and not fall for words as yours or walk in the steps of people like u. I never judged you. Read a dictionary and learn the difference. That also is still free. 
Hypocrite.. compared to what?what a Christian is to _you_? Thats why were all hypocrits then. Cuz you dont actually know what it is to be one neither. For that you cant learn in a dictionary. But at the same time, u cant learn anything at all with such a closed off mind.

-look homie, i was just like you to until 3 1/2 years ago. using my opinion (without actual experience in something) casting judgments on what i just thought something was and stating how it was all wrong. and just like you for this topic, it was christians. but ya, i really only knew maybe 10% of what a christian really was or what they were to do. but like you, i didnt know their purposes at all. all i knew was all religions got on my nerves, especially christians because my grandmother was the biggest hypocrite i ever met. But she wasnt all of them, and i never could say anything rightfully about something i really didnt know anything about. Thats where i was wrong at.
Since picking up a Bible(KJV, no twisted versions) i learned what i was supposed know to know wth I'd be talking talkin crap about to begin with(as an adult), and since then my mind has been right. 
-now _through_ experience in it myself, i can say im glad to not be like you anymore. hating truly for nothing. all the negative i assumed against them as you are, is a false waste of time. you see hypocrits all around you because thats all you look for. You start ish you find ish. Give respect you get it. Open a Bible as a responsible mature adult, you fill the gap and get understanding along with peace. Being thats the case, is why its so freakin irritating you guys comming in here on your own simply just trying to take it away. Everyone knows thats called hater ish. 
For what i didnt like or couldnt stand like religions, i kept it to myself unless i was asked.
But Christianity aint a religion to begin with. Its a personal relationship with God.
Jesus was who he said he was(God in a human form), and is simply who he said we are to call Him by; being He came down a ministered as him for our benefit.
No one in here can tell you such much that you can understand. You have to read it yourself, and not as a story book in order to get it.

-But dont ask anyone anything knowing your just going to ignore their answer... really only asking just to begin telling them where they are wrong, when you aren't truly even trying to learn yourself.


----------



## BigButta63

:happysad:


----------



## Duez

Why do you hate us so much repentence? Keep calling us retarts?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Mar 3 2010, 05:26 PM~16786653
> *TTT FOR OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :thumbsup:
> *


Amen


----------



## Duez

Deuteronomy 31:20 For when I shall have brought them into the land which I sware unto their fathers, that floweth with milk and honey; and they shall have eaten and filled themselves, and waxen fat; then will they turn unto other gods, and serve them, and provoke me, and break my covenant. 

^^Mention of other gods. hno:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 3 2010, 11:59 AM~16783966
> *a little harsh there!
> O my.
> Okay vice Jesus! Now you stepped on some toes! Mister bush is a avid church attendant! And I know this becouse my inlaws go with his famly. And the last thing he says in all his speeches was god bless America! So take a chill pill brotha. You just gona have some us militarry folks use the twack gfi!  Now I heard a good sermon last week. / he who throws mud , best be ready to get it thrown back and on themself!
> *


hey fundi you need to make up your mind homie. God bless.I am in transition still. its hard for me to leave some worldy addictions but with Gods help I will get there.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 10:47 AM~16793817
> *Why do you hate us so much repentence? Keep calling us retarts?
> *


easier than answering a sfew simple questions.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 09:02 AM~16793885
> *Deuteronomy 31:20 For when I shall have brought them into the land which I sware unto their fathers, that floweth with milk and honey; and they shall have eaten and filled themselves, and waxen fat; then will they turn unto other gods, and serve them, and provoke me, and break my covenant.
> 
> ^^Mention of other gods. hno:
> *


yup like the golden cow and buddha etc.....


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

good morning brothers, God bless this day for all!


----------



## Duez

Deuteronomy 31:13And that their children, which have not known any thing, may hear, and learn to fear the LORD your God, as long as ye live in the land whither ye go over Jordan to possess it. 

^^ Good parenting. Teach your children to fear a fictional entity. I personally tell my son that the bogey man isn't real.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 4 2010, 08:03 AM~16793900
> *yup like the golden cow and buddha etc.....
> *


Yeah whats up with cows being gods? Gods are delicious.  I dont think Buddhism mentions gods though.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 4 2010, 08:02 AM~16793886
> *hey fundi you need to make up your mind homie. God bless.I am in transition still. its hard for me to leave some worldy addictions but with Gods help I will get there.
> *


The bible was written by men. I dont think even christians dispute that. So is a god helping you, or are the ancient Israelites helping you?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 09:06 AM~16793921
> *Yeah whats up with cows being gods? Gods are delicious.   I dont think Buddhism mentions gods though.
> *


LOL they are. I thought they did what do I know.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 09:09 AM~16793948
> *The bible was written by men. I dont think even christians dispute that. So is a god helping you, or are the ancient Israelites helping you?
> *


The God I beleive in will help me.Thank God that he gave them the ability to write otherwise we would not be haveing this debate


----------



## Duez

Here's something to ponder on. If your judgement day came on 1000 a.d., would all of us Americans be sentenced to eternal damnation? Prior to the europeans coming over here, the natives had no idea about jesus or his god father. You would think that if jesus could walk on water, then he would stop by central america and say "hey I'm the son of god, the vato who made you, here's my rule book." But he didn't, this side of the world existed without the anticipation of a messiah. Maybe your god never like americans in the first place?


----------



## SANCHEZ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 09:21 AM~16794051
> *Here's something to ponder on. If your judgement day came on 1000 a.d., would all of us Americans be sentenced to eternal damnation? Prior to the europeans coming over here, the natives had no idea about jesus or his god father. You would think that if jesus could walk on water, then he would stop by central america and say "hey I'm the son of god, the vato who made you, here's my rule book." But he didn't, this side of the world existed without the anticipation of a messiah. Maybe your god never like americans in the first place?
> *


I've always wondered about stuff like this aswell.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SANCHEZ_@Mar 4 2010, 02:16 PM~16795384
> *I've always wondered about stuff like this aswell.
> *


That's like when they say that if you aren't baptised you can't get into heaven. What about babies? What kind of dick would let a baby burn in hell?


----------



## King Daddy

God is a just God merciful to the unknowing.


----------



## jvasquez

Why do you keep asking questions if you don't want to hear the response?

You know that if a little baby hadn't sinned then how would it go to hell...

Scripture talks about getting the Gospel out to every one on the earth...so Jesus won't come back until every one hears the Gospel and makes a choice whether to accept Him as Lord. 

There was no internet or satellites back then, but now that this technology is available YOU BETTER BELIEVE HE'S COMING SOON.

Again, you like to ask questions but you don't like the answers so why bother.

I've gone through this with dues and he never answered my question about involuntary heartbeat and breath and how that was a result of a NOVA and gravity and atom and protons and croutons . Until he can answer that don't ask any more questions.

Airborne I answered a few of your questions and you chose to gloss over those responses as if you assumed they were right and didn't want to admit that I had a point.

I pray you guys stop looking at life through clouded lens and seek GOD, not a religion, not a church, but the HEART OF GOD.

Because you don't know what has happened to me as a result of JESUS and the BLOOD he shed through the death burial and resurrection. You don't know how through HIS SPIRIT I have received HIM as my LORD and how that change has made me DESIRE to KNOW HIM more than anything in this world.

You know what I can say, YOU MAY NOT BELIEVE IT, BUT IT'S REAL. I'm not talking religion here homies. I'm talking about deep down in my heart change on the inside that nothing in the world could satisfy. Until you experience that, YOU ARE ALWAYS GONNA HAVE DOUBTS. 

I pray that one day GOD would reveal HIMSELF to you, if you would only let him. JESUS said if you have faith the size of a grain of a mustard seed, you could move mountains. That wasn't talking about Mt. Everest, that's talking about mountains in life, bills, debt, relationships, health, poverty, love.

I can testify to all these things and more. Since I've come to accept CHRIST, my life has only gotten better. I pray one day you'll stop blocking HIM from your heart and surrender to THE TRUTH, because it will MAKE YOU FREE.

GOD BLESS YOU!!! (Even you dues...no disrepect.)


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 4 2010, 03:51 PM~16796055
> *Why do you keep asking questions if you don't want to hear the response?
> 
> You know that if a little baby hadn't sinned then how would it go to hell...
> 
> Scripture talks about getting the Gospel out to every one on the earth...so Jesus won't come back until every one hears the Gospel and makes a choice whether to accept Him as Lord.
> 
> There was no internet or satellites back then, but now that this technology is available YOU BETTER BELIEVE HE'S COMING SOON.
> 
> Again, you like to ask questions but you don't like the answers so why bother.
> 
> I've gone through this with dues and he never answered my question about involuntary heartbeat and breath and how that was a result of a NOVA and gravity and atom and protons and croutons . Until he can answer that don't ask any more questions.
> 
> Airborne I answered a few of your questions and you chose to gloss over those responses as if you assumed they were right and didn't want to admit that I had a point.
> 
> I pray you guys stop looking at life through clouded lens and seek GOD, not a religion, not a church, but the HEART OF GOD.
> 
> Because you don't know what has happened to me as a result of JESUS and the BLOOD he shed through the death burial and resurrection. You don't know how through HIS SPIRIT I have received HIM as my LORD and how that change has made me DESIRE to KNOW HIM more than anything in this world.
> 
> You know what I can say, YOU MAY NOT BELIEVE IT, BUT IT'S REAL. I'm not talking religion here homies. I'm talking about deep down in my heart change on the inside that nothing in the world could satisfy. Until you experience that, YOU ARE ALWAYS GONNA HAVE DOUBTS.
> 
> I pray that one day GOD would reveal HIMSELF to you, if you would only let him. JESUS said if you have faith the size of a grain of a mustard seed, you could move mountains. That wasn't talking about Mt. Everest, that's talking about mountains in life, bills, debt, relationships, health, poverty, love.
> 
> I can testify to all these things and more. Since I've come to accept CHRIST, my life has only gotten better. I pray one day you'll stop blocking HIM from your heart and surrender to THE TRUTH, because it will MAKE YOU FREE.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!!! (Even you dues...no disrepect.)
> *


I don't remember a clear answer to the questions I asked. I am not attacking here I am asking why. I was brought up not to question the bible and when I had questions I always got the same "one day you will understand" kind of like what you guys are saying but I only find more reasons to question.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 4 2010, 12:51 PM~16796055
> *I've gone through this with dues and he never answered my question about involuntary heartbeat and breath and how that was a result of a NOVA and gravity and atom and protons and croutons wink.gif. Until he can answer that don't ask any more questions.
> *


Sorry if you missed it. Scientists pass electrical current through an artificial atmosphere similar to our own and amino acids form. Amino acids are used to create life. Once again not a miracle, just a result of circumstance.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 4 2010, 01:57 PM~16796099
> *I don't remember a clear answer to the questions I asked. I am not attacking here I am asking why. I was brought up not to question the bible and when I had questions I always got the same "one day you will understand" kind of like what you guys are saying but I only find more reasons to question.
> *


If you want to find the answer to a Biblical statement then look for the answer in scripture. I hate that you could get with someone who knew the answer for you, but not everyone is a master of the Word, nor is there anyone who has every answer to things outside of scripture. The point is, you are missing a major component if this is going to make sense. That being the spirit of GOD. I can't make you believe it, but until you soften your heart and accept the Bible as truth it will be hard for you to comprehend the things being spoken. I'm saying I pray one day you allow this to be reality to you and stop viewing as dues does with the perspective that this is imagination. IT'S NOT. I can tell you that from experience. IT IS REAL AS ME AND YOU.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 02:01 PM~16796119
> *Sorry if you missed it. Scientists pass electrical current through an artificial atmosphere similar to our own and amino acids form. Amino acids are used to create life. Once again not a miracle, just a result of circumstance.
> *


But how could a scientist do that at the beginning of mankind, how was that scientist able to breathe?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 4 2010, 01:09 PM~16796180
> *But how could a scientist do that at the beginning of mankind, how was that scientist able to breathe?
> *


Electrical current passes through our atmosphere naturally (lightning). The experiment was in an artificial environment to eliminate false results.


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 2 2010, 06:10 PM~16775487
> *you kill people for God? Ready to go to war for him? People who think that way have tried to kill me like a mofo in the name of their religion. Careful how you word your rhetoric homeboy
> *




wow....you came up with all that just from the word "soldier"....???? 

anyhow God bless all those who are down for JESUS! and when I say down I don't mean depressed or sad, I mean those who love Jesus as Lord and Savior! 

is that clear enough for you?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 4 2010, 04:38 PM~16796398
> *wow....you came up with all that just from the word "soldier"....????
> 
> anyhow God bless all those who are down for JESUS! and when I say down I don't mean depressed or sad, I mean those who love Jesus as Lord and Savior!
> 
> is that clear enough for you?
> *


What is your definition of "soldier" then?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 02:17 PM~16796237
> *Electrical current passes through our atmosphere naturally (lightning). The experiment was in an artificial environment to eliminate false results.
> *


When does electricity hit a newborn baby while they are still in the womb so that when they are born they naturally start breathing?

Why doesn't every human have to go in for a recharge. 

Don't get upset if it sounds like I'm making fun of you, but some of this is not lining up in my head. This is not a result of circumstance, as you referred to it, or an accident.

There had to be some divine intervention, you believe it was accidental I believe GOD planned and orchestrated it. So we disagree why keep coming with more ridicule or questions, if you supposedly know the answers. Is there something you get out of making people feel as though their beliefs are not right in your eyes? This is what I meant when I said it's disrespectful. So what, you don't believe, that's your choice. Don't try to bring everyone down as a result...are you going to kick everyone in the head if they don't like 14's or china made wheels? It's your opinion. 

You can't see the heart of a man and the change GOD has done on the inside so why continue to question the existence of GOD if your not willing to give HIM an opportunity to be real to you. You shoot down scripture and block it out before you can really allow it to be proven. Please respect our beliefs and stop trying to bring down people who have a right to their own beliefs. 

It's beyond funny the things you are trying to do. The is no point in trying to prove GOD doesn't exist to the people who have experienced a change in their heart. Try working on other people who haven't. You might have better luck. Be respectful and leave it alone already.


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 4 2010, 01:44 PM~16796459
> *What is your definition of "soldier" then?
> *



How about this....just so we can understand each other better,

Are you a born again set-free believer in Christ...? if not, well then " I wasn't talking to you!"

if you are a fellow brother in the Lord... this is what the word of God say's


2 Timothy 2:3

Endure hardship with us like a good soldier of Christ Jesus.


----------



## b2sdad

need more?

Philemon 1:2

To Philemon our dear friend and fellow worker, to Apphia our sister, to Archippus our fellow soldier and to the church that meets in your home


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 4 2010, 02:38 PM~16796398
> *...God bless all those who are down for JESUS! and when I say down I don't mean depressed or sad, I mean those who love Jesus as Lord and Savior!
> 
> ...
> *


GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE. Good to see some people coming through to show love and encouragement in the Lord.

As you can see Jesus said it best when He said, persecution would come and that the world would hate us because it first hated Him. People who never experience the joy of being a Dad or seeing your kids take their first step or losing your mom or best friend due to death, can never know how it feels until they actually go through it them self. And having a relationship with LORD is not much different. Until you experience it, you don't know how it really feels...

Praise GOD Homie!!!


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 4 2010, 02:10 PM~16796667
> *GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE. Good to see some people coming through to show love and encouragement in the Lord.
> 
> As you can see Jesus said it best when He said, persecution would come and that the world would hate us because it first hated Him. People who never experience the joy of being a Dad or seeing your kids take their first step or losing your mom or best friend due to death, can never know how it feels until they actually go through it them self. And having a relationship with LORD is not much different. Until you experience it, you don't know how it really feels...
> 
> Praise GOD Homie!!!
> *




Thanks Bro!! 
Much respect! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 4 2010, 05:05 PM~16796609
> *How about this....just so we can understand each other better,
> 
> Are you a born again set-free believer in Christ...? if not, well then " I wasn't talking to you!"
> 
> if you are a fellow brother in the Lord... this is what the word of God say's
> 2 Timothy 2:3
> 
> Endure hardship with us like a good soldier of Christ Jesus.
> *


here we go, now since you were "born again" you are better? Is your church and old Circle K?


----------



## b2sdad

you didn't answer my question... do you know Jesus as Lord and Savior?
it's a simple yes or no answer...


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 4 2010, 05:23 PM~16796784
> *you didn't answer my question... do you know Jesus as Lord and Savior?
> it's a simple yes or no answer...
> *


No, 




this is why, I am Catholic (the word means Universal Christian) and was taught that you are saved when you die and are judged. I don't go for the whole "personal relationship" then tell everyone about it. If it were personal you should keep it to your self.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

*Phillipians 4:6* _Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God._

So, I decided to sell my Monte Carlo to come up with the money to buy a 65 Impala someone was selling for $2500. Offered it in trade, but he said no because he really needed cash. So, put it on Craigslist and prayed that I'd be able to sell it for enough to buy the 65. Well, it worked. Didn't make the $2500, but he took the $1800 that I did make. 

Sometimes it doesn't look like the Lord is doing anything, but he's there in the background controlling everything and tasting your faith in ways you never expect. I knew the Lord would provide, and when I approached the guy with $1800 and he took it I knew that was him working.

God bless you all.


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 4 2010, 02:26 PM~16796814
> *No,
> this is why, I am Catholic
> *




Then I wasn't even talking to you.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 4 2010, 03:29 PM~16796835
> *Phillipians 4:6 Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God.
> 
> So, I decided to sell my Monte Carlo to come up with the money to buy a 65 Impala someone was selling for $2500. Offered it in trade, but he said no because he really needed cash. So, put it on Craigslist and prayed that I'd be able to sell it for enough to buy the 65. Well, it worked. Didn't make the $2500, but he took the $1800 that I did make.
> 
> Sometimes it doesn't look like the Lord is doing anything, but he's there in the background controlling everything and tasting your faith in ways you never expect. I knew the Lord would provide, and when I approached the guy with $1800 and he took it I knew that was him working.
> 
> God bless you all.
> *


That's great news Homie. GOD Bless You and Praise GOD. $1800 for a 65 is a great deal.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 4 2010, 02:29 PM~16796835
> *Phillipians 4:6 Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God.
> 
> So, I decided to sell my Monte Carlo to come up with the money to buy a 65 Impala someone was selling for $2500. Offered it in trade, but he said no because he really needed cash. So, put it on Craigslist and prayed that I'd be able to sell it for enough to buy the 65. Well, it worked. Didn't make the $2500, but he took the $1800 that I did make.
> 
> Sometimes it doesn't look like the Lord is doing anything, but he's there in the background controlling everything and tasting your faith in ways you never expect. I knew the Lord would provide, and when I approached the guy with $1800 and he took it I knew that was him working.
> 
> God bless you all.
> *


Nice


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 4 2010, 01:52 PM~16796522
> *When does electricity hit a newborn baby while they are still in the womb so that when they are born they naturally start breathing?
> 
> Why doesn't every human have to go in for a recharge.
> 
> Don't get upset if it sounds like I'm making fun of you, but some of this is not lining up in my head. This is not a result of circumstance, as you referred to it, or an accident.
> 
> There had to be some divine intervention, you believe it was accidental I believe GOD planned and orchestrated it. So we disagree why keep coming with more ridicule or questions, if you supposedly know the answers. Is there something you get out of making people feel as though their beliefs are not right in your eyes? This is what I meant when I said it's disrespectful. So what, you don't believe, that's your choice. Don't try to bring everyone down as a result...are you going to kick everyone in the head if they don't like 14's or china made wheels? It's your opinion.
> 
> You can't see the heart of a man and the change GOD has done on the inside so why continue to question the existence of GOD if your not willing to give HIM an opportunity to be real to you. You shoot down scripture and block it out before you can really allow it to be proven. Please respect our beliefs and stop trying to bring down people who have a right to their own beliefs.
> 
> It's beyond funny the things you are trying to do. The is no point in trying to prove GOD doesn't exist to the people who have experienced a change in their heart. Try working on other people who haven't. You might have better luck. Be respectful and leave it alone already.
> *


Your thinking of humans as being special, like we were made instantaneously. We've been here for millions of years, way before the 7 days of creation supposedly took place. Just like everything else.


----------



## FORGIVEN

HOW IS EVERYBODY DOING TODAY? GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 4 2010, 02:05 PM~16796609
> *How about this....just so we can understand each other better,
> 
> Are you a born again set-free believer in Christ...? if not, well then " I wasn't talking to you!"
> 
> if you are a fellow brother in the Lord... this is what the word of God say's
> 2 Timothy 2:3
> 
> Endure hardship with us like a good soldier of Christ Jesus.
> *


Read back a few pages where I posted bible verses instructing people to go the next town and ask them to surrender, if not kill them. I think our interpretation of the way you used the word soldier was correct and just kind of ignored to make christianity seem like something good instead of the evil I believe it to be.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 4 2010, 03:12 PM~16797168
> *HOW IS EVERYBODY DOING TODAY? GOD BLESS YOU ALL
> *


Allergies?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 04:15 PM~16797193
> *Allergies?
> *


yup thank God for those :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 4 2010, 05:35 PM~16796880
> *Then I wasn't even talking to you.
> *


do you think your idea of how to interpret that book is better than the Catholic's?


----------



## b2sdad

> I can't change what you believe....nor was I trying to, I was only pointing your towards where the scriptures refer to us christians as fellow soldiers.
> 
> Oh and by the way, your quote about the bible is a little off...
> 
> The bible is History! The bible is HIS STORY, Jesus Christ that is!


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 4 2010, 03:51 PM~16797488
> *do you think your idea of how to interpret that book is better than the Catholic's?
> *



John 14:6

Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.

Listen to the words of Jesus....he didn't say Allah, Budah, hari krishna, he said I AM the way truth and the life, *Now this is the important part*, "No one comes to the father but by me" 

The Lord identifies himself as the gatekeeper and NO ONE ELSE


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 4 2010, 07:02 PM~16797594
> *John 14:6
> 
> Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.
> 
> Listen to the words of Jesus....he didn't say Allah, Budah, hari krishna, he said I AM the way truth and the life, Now this is the important part, "No one comes to the father but by me"
> 
> The Lord identifies himself as the gatekeeper and NO ONE ELSE
> *


so is it? And Allah is God in a different language.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Mar 4 2010, 02:52 PM~16796522-->
> 
> 
> 
> *When does electricity hit a newborn baby while they are still in the womb so that when they are born they naturally start breathing?
> 
> Why doesn't every human have to go in for a recharge. *
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 04:08 PM~16797142
> *Your thinking of humans as being special, like we were made instantaneously. We've been here for millions of years, way before the 7 days of creation supposedly took place. Just like everything else.
> *


So is that how you answer those questions?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 4 2010, 05:04 PM~16798129
> *So is that how you answer those questions?
> *


You really think an electric charge has to hit a newborn baby to get it to start breathing? It's a part of the mom who is already breathing, that separates away from the parent. Not an entirely new life form. Thats why dna tests work because half of the chromosomes of a child are identical to the mother.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 07:05 PM~16798729
> *You really think an electric charge has to hit a newborn baby to get it to start breathing? It's a part of the mom who is already breathing, that separates away from the parent. Not an entirely new life form. Thats why dna tests work because half of the chromosomes of a child are identical to the mother.
> *


So that keeps a person breathing while they sleep. It has nothing to do with the spirit of life that GOD breathed into mankind. It was a "lighting bolt" that is handed down through birth.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 4 2010, 09:09 PM~16798760
> *So that keeps a person breathing while they sleep. It has nothing to do with the spirit of life that GOD breathed into mankind. It was a "lighting bolt" that is handed down through birth.
> *


It's funny that you say that since we don't understand what you understand we need to stop but you are all over not knowing anything about science but you try to discredit it.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 4 2010, 07:13 PM~16798802
> *It's funny that you say that since we don't understand what you understand we need to stop but you are all over not knowing anything about science but you try to discredit it.
> *


I'm not discrediting it. I'm just not in agreement. I can see where the science can be applied, but if that's the case why can't scientist make a person from scratch and give it life and breathe. If this is all fabricated, can't they duplicate the process? It's not that simple. 

I believe in science. I believe in medicine. I just think it takes more faith to believe that is the truth behind the beginning of creation.

One day we'll find out. But by then it will be too late for some of us. The thing is as I've been saying all day, until you experience the things I have you can say what you want but The Bible is True, whether you believe it or not.

If you're so willing to give everything else a chance, why can't you simply to the same for THE LORD? And don't start talking about your childhood doubts and religion of choice. I'm talking about in your HEART.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hey. 
















You'll have a good night! Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 4 2010, 07:13 PM~16798802
> *It's funny that you say that since we don't understand what you understand we need to stop but you are all over not knowing anything about science but you try to discredit it.
> *


You insist that we are wrong and question our every choice for serving GOD who in your eyes can do no right. Is that not the same as YOU telling US to do the same thing? :dunno:

_(I'm asking, don't start by saying I'm being judgmental, because you said it first.)_


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 4 2010, 06:09 PM~16798760
> *So that keeps a person breathing while they sleep. It has nothing to do with the spirit of life that GOD breathed into mankind. It was a "lighting bolt" that is handed down through birth.
> *


It's your nervous system. Same thing that digests your food, and sends blood clots to open wounds while your awake. Has nothing to do with spirits.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 4 2010, 09:33 PM~16798957
> *You insist that we are wrong and question our every choice for serving GOD who in your eyes can do no right. Is that not the same as YOU telling US to do the same thing? :dunno:
> 
> (I'm asking, don't start by saying I'm being judgmental, because you said it first.)
> *


Look at my first post in here, I wanted to know if Jesus told someone if talking down on someone.

I never said I wasn't judgmental but I don't hide behind a verse in a book while I am being so.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 4 2010, 06:24 PM~16798903
> *I'm not discrediting it. I'm just not in agreement. I can see where the science can be applied, but if that's the case why can't scientist make a person from scratch and give it life and breathe. If this is all fabricated, can't they duplicate the process? It's not that simple.
> 
> I believe in science. I believe in medicine. I just think it takes more faith to believe that is the truth behind the beginning of creation.
> 
> One day we'll find out. But by then it will be too late for some of us. The thing is as I've been saying all day, until you experience the things I have you can say what you want but The Bible is True, whether you believe it or not.
> 
> If you're so willing to give everything else a chance, why can't you simply to the same for THE LORD? And don't start talking about your childhood doubts and religion of choice. I'm talking about in your HEART.
> *


You could, but it takes too long. It took 4.6 billion years to get where we are. Nasa is never gonna send the elements needed to create life to mars and wait that long to see the results.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 07:35 PM~16798972
> *It's your nervous system. Same thing that digests your food, and sends blood clots to open wounds while your awake. Has nothing to do with spirits.
> *


So all of that is the result of billions of years of gravity? Interesting.


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 4 2010, 04:58 PM~16798068
> *so is it? And Allah is God in a different language.
> *



Yes...But Jesus holds the distinction of being King of and the Lord of Lords, and yes that includes being above allah.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 4 2010, 07:36 PM~16798983
> *Look at my first post in here, I wanted to know if Jesus told someone if talking down on someone.
> 
> I never said I wasn't judgmental but I don't hide behind a verse in a book while I am being so.
> *


I'm not hidding behind a verse in a book. I'm standing up for my beliefs. I simply share what it says, take it for what it is or keep denying it, that's between you and GOD.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 07:37 PM~16799003
> *You could, but it takes too long. It took 4.6 billion years to get where we are. Nasa is never gonna send the elements needed to create life to mars and wait that long to see the results.
> *


So science is not advanced enough to speed up that process, even on a much smaller scale? I doubt that.

I think it's unattainable, because if it was, you better believe NASA or whoever you think is responsible for trying accomplish this would do everything in their power to do it. It would prove so much.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 4 2010, 07:28 PM~16799429
> *So science is not advanced enough to speed up that process, even on a much smaller scale? I doubt that.
> 
> I think it's unattainable, because if it was, you better believe NASA or whoever you think is responsible for trying accomplish this would do everything in their power to do it. It would prove so much.
> *


Different forms of propulsion is probably higher on their list. Not only to establish tourism in space that could fund expensive shuttle missions, but it would be faster to go to the next solar system and look for life rather than try to create it. That and extending the lifespan of a human to be long enough to make the journey and return.


----------



## jvasquez

John 9:24-33

24A second time they summoned the man who had been blind. "Give glory to God" they said. "We know this man is a sinner." 

25He replied, "Whether he is a sinner or not, I don't know. One thing I do know. I was blind but now I see!" 

26Then they asked him, "What did he do to you? How did he open your eyes?" 

27He answered, "I have told you already and you did not listen. Why do you want to hear it again? Do you want to become his disciples, too?" 

28Then they hurled insults at him and said, "You are this fellow's disciple! We are disciples of Moses! 29We know that God spoke to Moses, but as for this fellow, we don't even know where he comes from." 

30The man answered, "Now that is remarkable! You don't know where he comes from, yet he opened my eyes. 31We know that God does not listen to sinners. He listens to the godly man who does his will. 32Nobody has ever heard of opening the eyes of a man born blind. 33If this man were not from God, he could do nothing."


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 4 2010, 05:58 PM~16798068
> *so is it? And Allah is God in a different language.
> *


if thats true then why did they not let the bible be printed as such? they said that God and allah were not the same? I am just wondering can you explain it to me?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 07:05 PM~16798729
> *You really think an electric charge has to hit a newborn baby to get it to start breathing? It's a part of the mom who is already breathing, that separates away from the parent. Not an entirely new life form. Thats why dna tests work because half of the chromosomes of a child are identical to the mother.
> *


so where do you go? so you die and what happens to your body? if it is not mummified what happens to it? you tell me brother :0


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 06:05 PM~16798729
> *You really think an electric charge has to hit a newborn baby to get it to start breathing? It's a part of the mom who is already breathing, that separates away from the parent. Not an entirely new life form. Thats why dna tests work because half of the chromosomes of a child are identical to the mother.
> *


Ok so if we all come from the energy force explain y we all have different DNA and finger prints billons of people not one is the same as the other also y so many different races if acording to u we all come from the same what ever u say.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 4 2010, 08:38 PM~16800306-->
> 
> 
> 
> so where do you go? so you die and what happens to your body? if it is not mummified what happens to it? you tell me brother :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Returns back it's basic elements. decompose=opposite of compose. Your body will bring new life to plants, unless its buried too deep, then you become oil.
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Mar 4 2010, 10:06 PM~16801472
> *Ok so if we all come from the energy force explain y we all have different DNA and finger prints billons of people not one is the same as the other also y so many different races if acording to u we all come from the same what ever u say.
> *


So, your arguing for evolution, saying we all didn't come from adam?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 5 2010, 07:40 AM~16802408
> *Returns back it's basic elements. decompose=opposite of compose. Your body will bring new life to plants, unless its buried too deep, then you become oil.
> So, your arguing for evolution, saying we all didn't come from adam?
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 15 2010, 12:55 AM~16611393
> *you got him with this one
> 
> and why must there be an explanation to all the non believers?
> 
> if you don't believe then why are you in here asking questions
> 
> I would put it like this, if you came in here for answers, your not gonna get any
> 
> we can't explain it we just have it, it's called faith  it's there but we can't see it  scientists can't physically see or touch it either
> 
> regardless  GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!
> *


^^^^


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Whose getting there rides ready for this nice weekend we got coming up. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 5 2010, 07:06 AM~16803529
> *Whose getting there rides ready for this nice weekend we got coming up.  :biggrin:
> *


:werd:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 5 2010, 01:40 AM~16803043
> *:scrutinize:
> *


The keyboard and mouse your using right now, is made of prehistoric plants and dinosaur remains.


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 5 2010, 08:07 AM~16804021
> *The keyboard and mouse your using right now, is made of prehistoric plants and dinosaur remains.
> *



the argument for evolution has no foundation what so ever....
everything has an order! you simply cant say something time nothing equals everything.

The Word of God says this...


Genesis 1:1
In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 5 2010, 09:39 AM~16804734
> *the argument for evolution has no foundation what so ever....
> everything has an order! you simply cant say something time nothing equals everything.
> 
> The Word of God says this...
> Genesis 1:1
> In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.
> *


The word of god is stupid. In the beginning, gravity created the earth. The definition of a planet, is a rock with a high enough mass to attract all the crap in space around it. The earth is still getting bigger, explain that with your 7 day theory.

How does something times nothing, define evolution at all? Evolution is a lifeforms ability to adapt to it's environment. Like bacteria surviving in acid.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Mar 5 2010, 08:07 AM~16804021-->
> 
> 
> 
> The keyboard and mouse your using right now, is made of prehistoric plants and dinosaur remains.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-b2sdad_@Mar 5 2010, 09:39 AM~16804734
> *the argument for evolution has no foundation what so ever....
> everything has an order! you simply cant say something time nothing equals everything.
> 
> The Word of God says this...
> Genesis 1:1
> In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.
> *


The post you quoted has nothing to do with evolution either, that's carbon decomposition.


----------



## b2sdad

the carbon you speak where does it come from??


----------



## jvasquez

PRAISE GOD!!!


----------



## jvasquez

JESUS IS LORD!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

I eat Newtons for breakfast.

:drama:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 5 2010, 10:12 AM~16804999
> *the carbon you speak where does it come from??
> *


Google nucleosynthesis. I don't want to explain it again.


----------



## jvasquez

GOD is GOOD!

*James 1:17*
Whatever is good and perfect comes down to us from God our Father, who created all the lights in the heavens. He never changes or casts a shifting shadow.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Mar 5 2010, 10:24 AM~16805101-->
> 
> 
> 
> I eat Newtons for breakfast.
> 
> :drama:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 5 2010, 04:29 PM~16807528
> *Google nucleosynthesis. I don't want to explain it again.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Mar 5 2010, 09:28 PM~16809896
> *GOD is GOOD!
> 
> James 1:17
> Whatever is good and perfect comes down to us from God our Father, who created all the lights in the heavens. He never changes or casts a shifting shadow.
> *


Morning! Gona be a nice day on the east! Let's ride and chill. Or work on rides. 
:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 5 2010, 11:24 AM~16805101
> *I eat Newtons for breakfast.
> 
> :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 5 2010, 04:29 PM~16807528
> *Google nucleosynthesis. I don't want to explain it again.
> *



ok....nucleosynthesis, where does it originate from?


----------



## G2G_Al

Got this in an email this week................

*Forgiveness - Life as a Saint


I was shocked, confused, bewildered
As I entered Heaven's door,
Not by the beauty of it all,
Nor the lights or its decor.

But it was the folks in Heaven
Who made me sputter and gasp--
The thieves, the liars, the sinners,
The alcoholics and the trash.

There stood the kid from seventh grade
Who swiped my lunch money twice.
Next to him was my old neighbor
Who never said anything nice.

Herb, who I always thought
Would rot away in hell,
Was sitting pretty on cloud nine,
Looking incredibly well.

I nudged Jesus, 'What's the deal?
I would love to hear Your take.
How'd all these sinners get up here?
God must've made a mistake.

'And why is everyone so quiet,
So somber - give me a clue.'
'Hush, child,' He said, 'they're all in shock.
No one thought they'd be seeing you.'

JUDGE NOT!!

Remember...Just going to church doesn't make you a
Christian any more than standing in your garage makes you a car.

And a church is NOT a museum of saints

but a hospital for sinners

Every saint has a PAST...
Every sinner has a FUTURE!
Now it's your turn..


Brothers & Sisters,
Let us remember "we were dead because we were sinners - 
he has brought us back to life with him - he has forgiven us all 
our sins." Let us strive to be the best God has called us to be, 
even when we are not in the spotlight.

Blessings to all.....

*


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 6 2010, 08:19 AM~16812177
> *Morning! Gona be a nice day on the east! Let's ride and chill. Or work on rides.
> :biggrin:
> *


We're getting ready for tonight homie. GOD Bless You Bro.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16813047

:yes:


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 6 2010, 09:44 AM~16812786
> *Got this in an email this week................
> 
> Forgiveness - Life as a Saint
> I was shocked, confused, bewildered
> As I entered Heaven's door,
> Not by the beauty of it all,
> Nor the lights or its decor.
> 
> But it was the folks in Heaven
> Who made me sputter and gasp--
> The thieves, the liars, the sinners,
> The alcoholics and the trash.
> 
> There stood the kid from seventh grade
> Who swiped my lunch money twice.
> Next to him was my old neighbor
> Who never said anything nice.
> 
> Herb, who I always thought
> Would rot away in hell,
> Was sitting pretty on cloud nine,
> Looking incredibly well.
> 
> I nudged Jesus, 'What's the deal?
> I would love to hear Your take.
> How'd all these sinners get up here?
> God must've made a mistake.
> 
> 'And why is everyone so quiet,
> So somber - give me a clue.'
> 'Hush, child,' He said, 'they're all in shock.
> No one thought they'd be seeing you.'
> 
> JUDGE NOT!!
> 
> Remember...Just going to church doesn't make you a
> Christian any more than standing in your garage makes you a car.
> 
> And a church is NOT a museum of saints
> 
> but a hospital for sinners
> 
> Every saint has a PAST...
> Every sinner has a FUTURE!
> Now it's your turn..
> Brothers & Sisters,
> Let us remember "we were dead because we were sinners -
> he has brought us back to life with him - he has forgiven us all
> our sins." Let us strive to be the best God has called us to be,
> even when we are not in the spotlight.
> 
> Blessings to all.....
> 
> 
> *




I like that one!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Spent some time out in shed after choir practice.. Wish I would have know to grind ribits out rather then drill like the book told me to 3 days , 5 drill bits , and two drills ago.. :banghead: 

























not to bad for my first time ever .. and since I got the parts on a hook up!! Free 1/2 X arms!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

Hey, also I want to say CONGRATULATIONS to the HOMIE PUNCH on the birth of your baby girl yesterday.

*PRAISE GOD BRO!!!! He's worthy to be praised!!!*


----------



## RuffNeck Rill

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/RUFFNECKRILL

DOWNLOAD "MY LOWRIDER"


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 5 2010, 09:28 PM~16809896
> *GOD is GOOD!
> 
> James 1:17
> Whatever is good and perfect comes down to us from God our Father, who created all the lights in the heavens. He never changes or casts a shifting shadow.
> *


AWESOME GOD!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 5 2010, 10:24 AM~16805096
> *JESUS IS LORD!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


ALWAYS & FOREVER :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 5 2010, 09:28 PM~16809896
> *GOD is GOOD!
> 
> James 1:17
> Whatever is good and perfect comes down to us from God our Father, who created all the lights in the heavens. He never changes or casts a shifting shadow.
> *


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 5 2010, 06:01 PM~16804914
> *The word of god is stupid. In the beginning, gravity created the earth. The definition of a planet, is a rock with a high enough mass to attract all the crap in space around it. The earth is still getting bigger, explain that with your 7 day theory.
> 
> How does something times nothing, define evolution at all? Evolution is a lifeforms ability to adapt to it's environment. Like bacteria surviving in acid.
> *



I thought you were only in here to ask questions not offend us??


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 7 2010, 06:23 PM~16822299
> *I thought you were only in here to ask questions not offend us??
> *


Neither, I'm only here to help you realize the truth so you dont do anything crazy based on lies.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 6 2010, 01:26 PM~16813859
> *Spent some time out in shed after choir practice.. Wish I would have know to grind ribits out rather then drill like the book told me to 3 days , 5 drill bits , and two drills ago.. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to bad for my first time ever .. and since I got the parts on a hook up!! Free  1/2 X arms!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Google rust electrolysis.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 6 2010, 08:23 AM~16812387
> *ok....nucleosynthesis, where does it originate from?
> *


You either didn't google it, or couldn't comprehend it. :biggrin: 
It's a process, a process can't originate from somewhere. It is actually the process of forming matter, matter that you are made of.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 5 2010, 10:24 AM~16805101
> *I eat Newtons for breakfast.
> 
> :drama:
> *


Against higher education?


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 8 2010, 01:22 AM~16825688
> *You either didn't google it, or couldn't comprehend it. :biggrin:
> It's a process, a process can't originate from somewhere. It is actually the process of forming matter, matter that you are made of.
> *



ok...I will play along, the "process" your speaking of where does it come from?

Because no matter what your response is....well it originates from God. So if you argue this process created this process which morphed into this or that it really doesn't matter. God spoke the creation into being, weather you like it or not... 

The Lord had the same conversation with Job...you should read it's fascinating!

Job 38

The LORD Speaks
1 Then the LORD answered Job out of the storm. He said:

2 "Who is this that darkens my counsel
with words without knowledge?

3 Brace yourself like a man;
I will question you,
and you shall answer me.

4 "Where were you when I laid the earth's foundation? 


Pay close attention to verse number two...


----------



## jvasquez

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 8 2010, 02:13 PM~16829304
> *ok...I will play along, the "process" your speaking of where does it come from?
> 
> Because no matter what your response is....well it originates from God. So if you argue this process created this process which morphed into this or that it really doesn't matter. God spoke the creation into being, weather you like it or not...
> 
> The Lord had the same conversation with Job...you should read it's fascinating!
> 
> Job 38
> 
> The LORD Speaks
> 1 Then the LORD answered Job out of the storm. He said:
> 
> 2 "Who is this that darkens my counsel
> with words without knowledge?
> 
> 3 Brace yourself like a man;
> I will question you,
> and you shall answer me.
> 
> 4 "Where were you when I laid the earth's foundation?
> Pay close attention to verse number two...
> *


Right, so antibiotics are useless because infection came from god. You will never read this, because even the computer your reading this on will never work because god made electrons, humans have no ability to convert them to photons. Nucleosynthesis explains gravity's effect on matter. No where in the bible does it say god created gravity. Why because we didn't understand it until 1600 years after the bible was written. So no point in research on anything, we can just stay ignorant because god did it, and he knows what he's doing. Have fun with the plague. :thumbsup:


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 8 2010, 04:38 PM~16830385
> * No where in the bible does it say god created gravity.
> *


Genesis 1

The Beginning

1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth

Now when the Lord created the heavens and the earth what do you suppose he suspended the earth on??? A giant chalk board....NO it was gravity!!

The "process" argument you were rambling about previously is really funny, because if you break down your argument it speaks of order and not random chance as you would have us all to believe....follow me.

Let's take for example a Rolex watch...

if someone said to you that's is one very nice Rolex watch you have there. Where did you get it?

Would your response be, well there was a bunch of tin floating in a box and I pulled it out and it just started to tick and here it is.
Of coarse not! 

Someone first got all the material needed to assemble the watch, put it all together, made sure it worked correctly, wrapped it up, shipped it out, where it was to be sold...do you see the order!

You can't have a effect without a cause!!

God spoke and created all things even you! I will pray that your eyes be open to this truth so you may know God on a personal level...

Dear Heavenly Father God, I come before you now, to bring not only the person I am witnessing to, but to all non-believers that might be reading this post, Lord only you know the hearts of those who are on this site, only you Father understand what's raging inside them, only you Father can draw them unto yourself, Father I pray that you would grant anyone who happens to read this prayer a deeper understanding of who you are. Lord Jesus if there are any who read this with a seekers heart who really want to know you Lord I pray you fill them with your precious Holy Spirit and save them from there sins, Lord we accept your death on the cross as payment for our sin, Lord we acknowledge you right now as Lord and Savior and redeemer of our souls, thank you for giving everlasting life to those who call on your Holy name! and in the name of JESUS I pray....Amen


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 8 2010, 09:25 PM~16832973
> *Genesis 1
> 
> The Beginning
> 
> 1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth
> 
> Now when the Lord created the heavens and the earth what do you suppose he suspended the earth on??? A giant chalk board....NO it was gravity!!
> 
> The "process" argument you were rambling about previously is really funny, because if you break down your argument it speaks of order and not random chance as you would have us all to believe....follow me.
> 
> Let's take for example a Rolex watch...
> 
> if someone said to you that's is one very nice Rolex watch you have there. Where did you get it?
> 
> Would your response be, well there was a bunch of tin floating in a box and I pulled it out and it just started to tick and here it is.
> Of coarse not!
> 
> Someone first got all the material needed to assemble the watch, put it all together, made sure it worked correctly, wrapped it up, shipped it out, where it was to be sold...do you see the order!
> 
> You can't have a effect without a cause!!
> 
> God spoke and created all things even you! I will pray that your eyes be open to this truth so you may know God on a personal level...
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father God, I come before you now, to bring not only the person I am witnessing to, but to all non-believers that might be reading this post, Lord only you know the hearts of those who are on this site, only you Father understand what's raging inside them, only you Father can draw them unto yourself, Father I pray that you would grant anyone who happens to read this prayer a deeper understanding of who you are. Lord Jesus if there are any who read this with a seekers heart who really want to know you Lord I pray you fill them with your precious Holy Spirit and save them from there sins, Lord we accept your death on the cross as payment for our sin, Lord we acknowledge you right now as Lord and Savior and redeemer of our souls, thank you for giving everlasting life to those who call on your Holy name! and  in the name of JESUS I pray....Amen
> *


Very well said Homie. Amen (So be it.) I agree with you in prayer. :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

the Bible speaks nothing but the truth :biggrin:


----------



## b2sdad

God Bless


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 8 2010, 08:25 PM~16832973
> *Genesis 1
> 
> The Beginning
> 
> 1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth
> 
> Now when the Lord created the heavens and the earth what do you suppose he suspended the earth on??? A giant chalk board....NO it was gravity!! <---How does gravity suspend anything? It only pulls, doesn't push. Rethink that one and try to explain it to me.
> 
> The "process" argument you were rambling about previously is really funny, because if you break down your argument it speaks of order and not random chance as you would have us all to believe....follow me.
> 
> Let's take for example a Rolex watch...
> 
> if someone said to you that's is one very nice Rolex watch you have there. Where did you get it?
> 
> Would your response be, well there was a bunch of tin floating in a box and I pulled it out and it just started to tick and here it is.
> Of coarse not!
> 
> Someone first got all the material needed to assemble the watch, put it all together, made sure it worked correctly, wrapped it up, shipped it out, where it was to be sold...do you see the order! <---You mean somebody got some protons and fused them into gold? Thats amazing, call the mining companies!!!!
> 
> You can't have a effect without a cause!! <----thats stupid
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 8 2010, 08:41 PM~16833203
> *the Bible speaks nothing but the truth :biggrin:
> *


Very few truths in the bible, that's why all other books disagree with it. Any attempt to prove the stories in the bible fails. It's almost obvious that the stories were not meant to be taken literally.


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE SPRING IS HERE FINALLY HIT 40'S YESTERDAY
:biggrin:


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 8 2010, 09:00 PM~16833371
> *Very few truths in the bible, that's why all other books disagree with it. Any attempt to prove the stories in the bible fails. It's almost obvious that the stories were not meant to be taken literally.
> *



Psalm 14:1
The fool says in his heart, "There is no God."

I think this one is to be literally, don't you agree duez?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 9 2010, 08:02 AM~16836873
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE SPRING IS HERE FINALLY HIT 40'S YESTERDAY
> :biggrin:
> *


:0 It was 65 out here in Dallas. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 9 2010, 08:41 AM~16837047
> *:0 It was 65 out here in Dallas. :biggrin:
> *


our 40 feels like your 65 after below zero weather :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 9 2010, 07:38 AM~16837027
> *Psalm 14:1
> The fool says in his heart, "There is no God."
> 
> I think this one is to be literally, don't you agree duez?
> *


haha how you gonna prove the bible, by quoting the bible? Thats like a criminal being the only witness against himself.


----------



## b2sdad

do you think that's what i am trying to do...prove the bible? 

I don't have to prove anything, God's word is truth weather you agree or not. Plain and simple.

Besides quoting the bible is the best defense in any battle, spiritual, physical or intellectual.


Hebrew 4:12

For the word of God is living and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 9 2010, 08:12 AM~16837268
> *do you think that's what i am trying to do...prove the bible?
> 
> I don't have to prove anything, God's word is truth weather you agree or not. Plain and simple. <----What do you base that on?
> 
> Besides quoting the bible is the best defense in any battle, spiritual, physical or intellectual.  <----Are you battling me? I'm trying to educate you.
> Hebrew 4:12
> 
> For the word of God is living and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart.  <----That book is damaging, because it uses actual people and actual places, but fictional events. People have a hard time separating the truth from the fiction.
> *


----------



## b2sdad

in response to your questions,

1. What do I base that on...
Answer: Jesus says, "I am way the TRUTH and the life, no man comes to the Father but by me" that's what I base my argument on.

2. Are we battling each other? No, because the word of God says For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms. So there is a battle going on, it's just not against you, your only a man.

3.You say, "People have a hard time separating the truth from the fiction"...LOL tell me about it!isn't that the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 9 2010, 09:46 AM~16838028
> *in response to your questions,
> 
> 1. What do I base that on...
> Answer: Jesus says, "I am way the TRUTH and the life, no man comes to the Father but by me" that's what I base my argument on.
> 
> 2. Are we battling each other? No, because the word of God says For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms. So there is a battle going on, it's just not against you, your only a man.
> 
> 3.You say, "People have a hard time separating the truth from the fiction"...LOL tell me about it!isn't that the pot calling the kettle black!
> *


Again #1 is asking the criminal if he's guilty. 
#2 Only men exist. We are the top of totem pole.
#3 Nothing I've said is fictional, all of it can be proven through controlled experiments.


----------



## jvasquez

:wow:


----------



## b2sdad

That's my King! Do you know Him?


For those who love the Lord, this will bless your heart!


----------



## rzarock




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 9 2010, 11:25 AM~16838309
> *That's my King! Do you know Him?
> For those who love the Lord, this will bless your heart!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 9 2010, 12:25 PM~16838309
> *That's my King! Do you know Him?
> For those who love the Lord, this will bless your heart!
> *



:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :angel: :wave: :worship: :tongue:  :werd: :yes: :h5:


----------



## {-_-}

:wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S

TTT FOR OUR GOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

How cute you guys are. It's like you all have the same imaginary friend.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

THANK YOU LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY TO GIVE YOU ALL THE GLORY & THE HONOR.

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! HALLELUJAH

GOD IS GOOD ( ALL THE TIME )


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 9 2010, 04:23 PM~16841590
> *How cute you guys are. It's like you all have the same imaginary friend.
> *



Romans 14:11
It is written: "'As surely as I live,' says the Lord, 'every knee will bow before me; every tongue will confess to God.'"

This includes you, Duez, on your knees


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 9 2010, 06:54 PM~16843244
> *Romans 14:11
> It is written: "'As surely as I live,' says the Lord, 'every knee will bow before me; every tongue will confess to God.'"
> 
> This includes you, Duez, on your knees
> *


You go ahead, my pretend friend doesn't make me do that.


----------



## og326

JOHN 18:36


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 9 2010, 06:54 PM~16843244
> *Romans 14:11
> It is written: "'As surely as I live,' says the Lord, 'every knee will bow before me; every tongue will confess to God.'"
> 
> This includes you, Duez, on your knees
> *


DUEZ & ALL OF HIS IMAGINARY FRIENDS WILL :worship: :worship: :worship: IN DUE TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Mar 9 2010, 09:14 PM~16845028
> *DUEZ & ALL OF HIS IMAGINARY FRIENDS WILL  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: IN DUE TIME. :biggrin:
> *


Hell no. Eventually I'll rid the world of all religion and faith that contradicts fact. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 9 2010, 10:00 PM~16845667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 

HE WILL ALSO BOW DOWN IN DUE TIME :biggrin: 

U HAVE A GOoD DAY DUEZ :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

I GIVE HONOR TO GOD WHO IS THE HEAD OF MY LIFE, AND THANK THE LORD FOR ALLOWING ME & MY FAMILY TO WAKE UP ANOTHER DAY TO GIVE GOD GLORY.

PRAISE THE LORD! THANK YOU LORD! YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISED! HALLELUJAH!

GOD BLESS ALL OF MY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S IN CHRIST JESUS :thumbsup: 
(and may GOD change the hearts of man that are lost in JESUS NAME)

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :angel: :angel: :angel:

TO ALL (STAY BLESSED) :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Mar 10 2010, 09:11 AM~16848883
> *:uh:
> 
> HE WILL ALSO BOW DOWN IN DUE TIME  :biggrin:
> 
> U HAVE A GOoD DAY DUEZ  :thumbsup:
> *


He already does. That rocket launcher is in his hands because god told him to fight a holy war, otherwise he would be at home with his family. :0


----------



## jvasquez

TTT

Praise the Lord!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 10 2010, 10:15 AM~16849530
> *TTT
> 
> Praise the Lord!
> *


ALWAYS BROTHER JVASQUEZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 10 2010, 06:00 AM~16845667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




get this shit outta here duez that's enough already :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN

know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want. I can do everything through him who gives me strength. - Philippians 4:12-13 - NIV amen


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

WONDERFUL GOD WE SERVE :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Mar 10 2010, 06:16 PM~16853054
> *WONDERFUL GOD WE SERVE  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 10 2010, 12:21 PM~16850680
> *get this shit outta here duez that's enough already :uh:
> *


He's probably a good guy, has a family. Just been lied to about the existance of a higher power that he can't talk to directly, asking him to do things he knows he shouldn't. Kind of like you all.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 10 2010, 11:09 PM~16856274
> *He's probably a good guy, has a family. Just been lied to about the existance of a higher power that he can't talk to directly, asking him to do things he knows he shouldn't. Kind of like you all.
> *


 :uh: I see your still stretching. well God bless you and your tactics are obviously not working so I suggest you start a new topic about newtonology and atheism and go have fun with the non believers cus your not putting a dent in here homie. not even the confused agree with you. so do us all a favor and start your own topic I think you will get allot more attention then in here. trust me you will see Christians from everywhere hit your topic you ain't doing nothing but wasting your time in here. again God Bless :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 10 2010, 10:09 PM~16856274
> *He's probably a good guy, has a family. Just been lied to about the existance of a higher power that he can't talk to directly, asking him to do things he knows he shouldn't. Kind of like you all.
> *


you are a fool i feel so sorry for someone like you no hope for life cus you don't have one stop been so annoying i don't think you're welcome in this topic go open up a new topic so you can talk about stars and explosions and nova and what ever else you want but please don't come back in here :angry:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 11 2010, 12:45 AM~16857754-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  I see your still stretching. well God bless you and your tactics are obviously not working so I suggest you start a new topic about newtonology and atheism and go have fun with the non believers cus your not putting a dent in here homie. not even the confused agree with you. so do us all a favor and start your own topic I think you will get allot more attention then in here. trust me you will see Christians from everywhere hit your topic you ain't doing nothing but wasting your time in here. again God Bless :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Mar 11 2010, 09:59 AM~16859608
> *you are a fool i feel so sorry for someone like you no hope for life cus you don't have one stop been so annoying i don't think you're welcome in this topic go open up a new topic so you can talk about stars and explosions and nova and what ever else you want but please don't come back in here :angry:
> *


Trying to sweep the truth under the rug? Christians are my target audience, why would I leave. As long as you guys pretend in god, I'm gonna tell you why that's a bad idea.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

again duez I feel sorry for your car club, I couldn't put up with your sh!t every day at car shows and meetings


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 11 2010, 01:19 PM~16861519
> *again duez I feel sorry for your car club, I couldn't put up with your sh!t every day at car shows and meetings
> *


Lol.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Mar 11 2010, 01:19 PM~16861519-->
> 
> 
> 
> again duez I feel sorry for your car club, I couldn't put up with your sh!t every day at car shows and meetings
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's keep this conversation about christianity, not car clubs.
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Mar 11 2010, 02:17 PM~16862168
> *Lol.
> *


Haha Rooollllleeeerrrzzzz. :biggrin:


----------



## lninjo

:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 11 2010, 01:19 PM~16861519


Haha According to your signature, you have the devils messenger' parts on your car. :cheesy:


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 11 2010, 10:45 AM~16860051
> *Trying to sweep the truth under the rug? Christians are my target audience, why would I leave. As long as you guys pretend in god, I'm gonna tell you why that's a bad idea.
> *



Ever look on a dollar bill, it says in "God" we trust,

Have you ever said the Pledge of Allegiance? One nation under "God"

When some takes the witness stand in a courtroom, they swear to tell truth by placing there hand on a "bible"

The declaration of independence says we (mankind) are endowed with certain unalienable rights by our "creator"...can't have a creation without a creator

What you fail to see duez is that there is no higher power other than God, you my friend are in denial...plain and simple

We are not the minority here, you are...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 11 2010, 04:11 PM~16863349
> *Ever look on a dollar bill, it says in "God" we trust,
> 
> Have you ever said the Pledge of Allegiance? One nation under "God"
> 
> When some takes the witness stand in a courtroom, they swear to tell truth by placing there hand on a "bible"
> 
> The declaration of independence says we (mankind) are endowed with certain unalienable rights by our "creator"...can't have a creation without a creator
> 
> What you fail to see duez is that there is no higher power other than God, you my friend are in denial...plain and simple
> 
> We are not the minority here, you are...
> *


The earth is flat. The sun revolves around the earth. Christianity has historically been both the majority and incorrect.


----------



## Duez

A reminder that it was once believed that we are in the center of the universe because god created us in his image. Turns out we are not even in the center of our own galaxy, nor the only galaxy in the universe.


----------



## b2sdad

For all my brothers, read this!!very cool

oh yeah, you can read it to duez...



Laus Deo


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 11 2010, 04:29 PM~16863530
> *For all my brothers, read this!!very cool
> 
> oh yeah, you can read it to duez...
> Laus Deo
> *


Am I not your brother because my IQ is so high? :happysad:


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 11 2010, 04:34 PM~16863583
> *Am I not your brother because my IQ is so high? :happysad:
> *


Someone lied to you big time about the level of your intelligence...


----------



## 65ragrider

can some one open a topic for duez so he can get his own ignorant brothers together and talk about all the theories he wants thanks


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 11 2010, 07:42 PM~16865387
> *can some one open a topic for duez so he can get his own ignorant brothers together and talk about all the theories he wants thanks
> *


But I like talking to these ignorant brothers including fine preintelligent people such as yourself.


----------



## Duez




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 12 2010, 12:19 AM~16866926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like a fun roller coaster


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 12 2010, 06:50 AM~16868574
> *that looks like a fun roller coaster
> *



I was thinking more of ball of doom.. Like at the monster truck shows and those guys ride there little bike in the steel cage.. :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 12 2010, 07:56 AM~16868596
> *I was thinking more of ball of doom.. Like at the monster truck shows and those guys ride there little bike in the steel cage.. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN CHRIST.

I'm praying everyone will enjoy their weekend. I have been privileged with the opportunity to be the guest speaker this Sunday in my home church while my Pastor is on vacation. Pray for me as I pray for you. 

GOD BLESS YOU!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 11 2010, 10:13 PM~16865968
> *But I like talking to these ignorant brothers including fine preintelligent people such as yourself.
> *



Hey look, duez,
some good reading material, to broaden you dim horizon!

The Pledge


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 12 2010, 08:07 AM~16869018
> *Hey look, duez,
> some good reading material, to broaden you dim horizon!
> 
> The Pledge
> *


 :thumbsup: Thank you. That story of a courts decision just changed my whole life.


----------



## Duez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 12 2010, 07:38 AM~16868796
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN CHRIST.
> 
> I'm praying everyone will enjoy their weekend. I have been privileged with the opportunity to be the guest speaker this Sunday in my home church while my Pastor is on vacation. Pray for me as I pray for you.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!!!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 12 2010, 08:54 AM~16869360
> *:thumbsup: Thank you. That story of a courts decision just changed my whole life.
> *



I thought it would! :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS, MAY OUR LORD BLESS EACH ONE OF YOU IN A HOLY WAY, REMEMBER IF GODS WITH US WHO CAN BE AGAINST........
LETS KEEP HIS GLORY ON TOP AND REMEMBER NOBODY CAN TAKE YOUR NAME AWAY FROM THE BOOK OF LIFE  HE IS THE SAME TODAY TOMORROW AND FOREVER.


----------



## 65ragrider

ttt


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Mar 12 2010, 12:09 AM~16863332-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCHCRAFT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 11 2010, 01:19 PM~16861519
> 
> 
> 
> Haha According to your signature, you have the devils messenger' parts on your car. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...


wrong those adapters I got from you were never put on a car yet I got those for an extra set of rims I bought


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 11 2010, 11:59 PM~16863239
> *Let's keep this conversation about christianity, not car clubs.
> Haha Rooollllleeeerrrzzzz.  :biggrin:
> *



some people in here are in car clubs, so your sh!t outta luck there


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 11 2010, 03:59 PM~16863239
> *Let's keep this conversation about christianity, not car clubs.
> Haha Rooollllleeeerrrzzzz.   :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TIMES FOR LIFE DUEZ NOW WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 13 2010, 04:52 PM~16881897
> *GOOD TIMES FOR LIFE DUEZ NOW WHAT? :biggrin:
> *


My employer is a GoodTimes V.P. :cheesy:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 13 2010, 08:32 PM~16883381
> *My employer is a GoodTimes V.P.  :cheesy:
> *


yea i know dominic he's a christian better be nice


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 13 2010, 08:36 PM~16883415
> *yea i know dominic he's a christian better be nice
> *


:dunno: I dont think he cares either way.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S AND SISTERS FOR ANOTHER DAY THAT IS GIVEN TO US TO GIVE GOD ALL THE GLORY & THE HONOR THAT HE DESERVES. :thumbsup: 

2 ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 13 2010, 04:52 PM~16881897
> *GOOD TIMES FOR LIFE DUEZ NOW WHAT? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Good afternoon folks. Good musical ministries this morning. I feel a peace of mind now. :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike

GOODMORNING MY BROTHERS


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Mar 14 2010, 07:46 AM~16885739
> *PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S AND SISTERS FOR ANOTHER DAY THAT IS GIVEN TO US TO GIVE GOD ALL THE GLORY & THE HONOR THAT HE DESERVES.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 2 ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 12 2010, 11:47 AM~16870833
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS, MAY OUR LORD BLESS EACH ONE OF YOU IN A HOLY WAY, REMEMBER IF GODS WITH US WHO CAN BE AGAINST........
> LETS KEEP HIS GLORY ON TOP AND REMEMBER NOBODY CAN TAKE YOUR NAME AWAY FROM THE BOOK OF LIFE   HE IS THE SAME TODAY TOMORROW AND FOREVER.
> *


amen brother. :biggrin: love the Word of the Lord


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 14 2010, 05:32 PM~16888548
> *amen brother. :biggrin: love the Word of the Lord
> *


<----Lord.


----------



## Duez

So I'm looking at this again, so I can better help you guys to understand your existence. 

*Genesis 1:14-19*
16And God made two great lights; the greater light to rule the day, and the lesser light to rule the night: he made the stars also. 

^^ Seems to me like they thought the moon gave off light (it doesn't).


----------



## Duez

Must of read this 100 times and never realized how funny it is. 

*Genesis 2:4-25* 
Then the LORD God formed a man [c] from the dust of the ground and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life, and the man became a living being. 

Creationists always make jokes about evolving from apes, but coming from dirt makes more sense?








*^^^Your ancestors.*


----------



## all the stars

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 14 2010, 09:18 AM~16886105
> *Good afternoon folks. Good musical ministries this morning. I feel a peace of mind now.  :biggrin:
> *


SHUT UP MONKEY.


----------



## Duez

The Genesis creation myth[note 1][1] is the biblical account of the beginnings of the Earth, life, and humanity as described in the first two chapters of the Book of Genesis.

Created by Jews and adopted by Christians, the Genesis creation narratives have had an exceptionally long and complex history. Until the latter half of the 19th century, it was seen as one continuous, uniform story with Genesis 1:1–2:3 outlining the world's origin, and 2:4–2:25 carefully painting a more detailed picture of the creation of humanity. However, recent scholarship concludes that there are two unique accounts of creation, persuaded by the use of two different names for God the creator, two different emphases (physical vs. moral issues), and a different order of creation (plants before humans, plants after humans). Today it is nearly universally accepted that Genesis contains two distinct creation narratives, written many years apart by two different sources, each of which experienced a distinct historical climate.[2]

The presumed first narrative, Genesis 1:1–2:3, begins with the indeterminate period in which God created space and time ex nihilo—meaning "out of nothing".[3][4][5][6][7][8][9][10][11][12] Next it describes the transformation of creation in six "days" from chaos to a state of order that culminates with God's creation of two humans "in his own image." The seventh "day" is sanctified by God as a day of rest (Biblical Sabbath).

The second narrative in Genesis 2:4–2:25 follows a different sequence of creation. It tells of God planting a garden in which he forms the first man from dust, then creates the plants and animals and finally woman, and culminates in the sanctification of marriage.

The two narratives are linked by a short bridge and form part of a wider narrative unit called the Primeval History.[13]

Important theological ideas introduced in the two chapters include the concept of humanity being in the image of God (imago Dei) and the activity of the Spirit of God.[14]

Its genre has been variously described as a literal historical narrative account; as a mythic history in a symbolic representation of historical time; as ancient science as understood by the original authors; and as theology.[15]


----------



## Duez

> *The Fourth Commandment:
> Don't Forget The Sabbath Day of Creation
> 
> "Remember the Sabbath day, to keep it holy. Six days you shall labor, and do all your work; but the seventh day is a Sabbath to The Lord your God; in it you shall not do any work, you, or your son, or your daughter, your manservant, or your maidservant, or your cattle, or the sojourner who is within your gates; for in six days The Lord made heaven and earth, the sea, and all that is in them, and rested the seventh day; therefore The Lord blessed the Sabbath day and hallowed it." (Exodus 20:8-11 RSV) *


This one bothers me. Chic filet is closed on sundays because of this. More than once I have wanted a chicken sandwich and couldn't get one because the owner of chic filet was taught this.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

why do you think people are "taught" this duez? 

I mean you are acting like this is forced down our throats, we choose to believe

we all have a choice


----------



## Duez

Found this on a religious website.



> *How Big Is Heaven?
> 
> by Wayne Blank
> The term we know as heaven is the Old-English translation of the two original words in The Bible - the Hebrew word in the Old Testament is pronounced shaw-may, and the Greek word in the New Testament is pronounced oo-ran-aws. Both mean the same thing - either the sky, or the outer space above it, depending on what the writer was talking about at the time. Sky or space are quite accurate modern substitutes for heaven.
> 
> Stars are very hot spheres of gas (usually more than 90% hydrogen) that give off various forms of radiation, including light. The sun is an average-size star. Some stars are much smaller than the sun, others are millions of times bigger. Stars vary in color according to their surface temperature, from blue-white (the hottest at about 35,000 degrees) to white, yellow, orange, to red (the coolest at about 3,000 degrees). Stars are "born" from accumulating physical matter, live out their lives according to how much fuel they have, and then "die" - either by going cold and dark, or exploding (a supernova) when they no longer have the gravity to hold together. From the ejected matter, new stars will eventually be born.
> 
> Constellations are merely chance alignments of stars that seem to draw an outline of something - a human, animal or an object. "The Big Dipper" (also known as "The Plow," or "The Wagon") is a familiar example (it is actually part of the constellation Ursa Major - the Big Bear). Some others (there are 88 "official" constellations) are Orion the Hunter, Leo the Lion, and Canis Major. There are thousands more that anyone can decide for oneself on any starry night.
> 
> Galaxies are very large aggregations of stars, gas, dust, and physical matter. The "Milky Way," of which the sun is a member, has an estimated 200 billion stars (many of which are now known to have planets). Throughout the universe there are billions of galaxies. The photo at left, while appearing to be just a mist in space, is a very distant galaxy, and the "mist" is actually billions of stars
> 
> Heaven is a very big place, and according to observations made by astronomers, it continues to expand after the Creation (see The Seven Days Of Creation). To those who are concerned about having enough to do through all eternity, keep in mind that there are more galaxies in the universe than the total number of humans that ever existed, and each galaxy has many times more stars than there are humans on earth right now. There will be much to do for those who obey God (see If You Could Create A World.).*


Seems to indicate that when you die, you go to another planet. :0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 14 2010, 10:30 PM~16891533
> *why do you think people are "taught" this duez?
> 
> I mean you are acting like this is forced down our throats, we choose to believe
> 
> we all have a choice
> *


Maybe I just asked more questions than you did when I was a child. I was taught christianity like it was history. If I asked my grandmother where the earth came from, she would tell me that god created it.


----------



## Duez

Something I agree with in the bible. :0 


> *"For the fate of the sons of men and the fate of beasts is the same; as one dies, so dies the other. They all have the same breath, and man has no advantage over the beasts; for all is vanity. All go to one place; all are from the dust, and all turn to dust again." (Ecclesiastes 3:19-20 RSV)*


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 15 2010, 05:34 AM~16891565
> *Maybe I just asked more questions than you did when I was a child. I was taught christianity like it was history. If I asked my grandmother where the earth came from, she would tell me that god created it.
> *



I just think it's crazy you just act like you HATE christians sometimes the way you talk


----------



## Duez

According to this, if you built a fast enough shuttle, you could visit your dead relatives or some of histories greatest figures. I hope you guys are right, public trips into space start this year.



> *"Heaven" is a very big place!
> 
> It is estimated that there are over 200,000,000,000 (200 billion) stars in our galaxy, the "Milky Way," alone. Astronomers believe that there are at least that many galaxies, with perhaps an average size equal to our galaxy, in the universe. 200 billion times 200 billion equals an incomprehensible number of stars.
> 
> Stars With the use of the Hubble Space Telescope, astronomers are just now obtaining the photographic proof of what many have believed for a long time - that other stars have planets just as our star (the "sun") does. There could be a vast number of planets (a great many just like earth) out there - a great many times more inhabitable planets than the total number of people that have ever lived through all the ages.
> 
> Most Christians commonly believe that they will go to heaven after they die, and they will (eventually), but very few seriously consider what they may be doing when they get there.
> 
> Why do you suppose God created all those billions times billions of stars, with perhaps billions times billions of worlds? See If You Could Create A World and A Picture Of Heaven.*


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 14 2010, 10:41 PM~16891618
> *I just think it's crazy you just act like you HATE christians sometimes the way you talk
> *


No, I hate christianity. I hate the fact that so many people could be convinced to believe something false that has so much control over their lives. I hate that people waste time praying instead of putting effort into changing things.


----------



## Duez

And with that being said, 

Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
Poster Posts
Lord Duez 484
NIMSTER64 483
REPENTANCE 470
FORGIVEN 409
PEREZJ 345
jvasquez 323
servent of christ 283
G2G_Al 264
King Daddy 243
CERTIFIED AIGA 228
65ragrider 199
96ROADMASTER 192
DOUBLE-V BABY 123
fairydust87 103


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 14 2010, 10:45 PM~16891672
> *And with that being said,
> 
> Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
> Poster  Posts
> Lord Duez  484
> NIMSTER64  483
> REPENTANCE  470
> FORGIVEN  409
> PEREZJ  345
> jvasquez  323
> servent of christ  283
> G2G_Al  264
> King Daddy  243
> CERTIFIED AIGA  228
> 65ragrider  199
> 96ROADMASTER  192
> DOUBLE-V BABY  123
> fairydust87  103
> *


cool you have acomplished your goal. God bless. this only means that you are a closet christian cus you love this topic so much :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 14 2010, 10:52 PM~16891758
> *cool you have acomplished your goal. God bless. this only means that you are a closet christian cus you love this topic so much :cheesy:
> *


Maybe you a closet atheist, since you come in here to read what the person who posts the most in here is posting.


----------



## Duez

Brujeria. hno:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 14 2010, 10:44 PM~16891659
> *No, I hate christianity. I hate the fact that so many people could be convinced to believe something false that has so much control over their lives. I hate that people waste time praying instead of putting effort into changing things.
> *


do you put this much effort into the other stuff you hate? man you must be exhausted. I don't know if you have noticed. but ever since you have started posting we have actually GAINED MEMBERS CONFESING GODS LOVE THEN DENING IT. SO YOUR PURPOSE HAS ACTUALLY BACK FIRED FOR YOU AND HAS HELPED PEOPLE RELAX AND ADMIT THAT IT IS OK TO LOVE GOD AND PRAISE HIM. THANK YOU FOR YOUR WORK BROTHER.KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.PREACH WHAT YOU BELEIVE ITS HELPING THIS TOIC BY HAVING PEOPLE PROFESS THERE LOVE FOR JESUS. AMEN.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 15 2010, 05:44 AM~16891659
> *No, I hate christianity. I hate the fact that so many people could be convinced to believe something false that has so much control over their lives. I hate that people waste time praying instead of putting effort into changing things.
> *



you hate christianity but not christians???


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 15 2010, 05:45 AM~16891672
> *And with that being said,
> 
> Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
> Poster  Posts
> Lord Duez  484
> NIMSTER64  483
> REPENTANCE  470
> FORGIVEN  409
> PEREZJ  345
> jvasquez  323
> servent of christ  283
> G2G_Al  264
> King Daddy  243
> CERTIFIED AIGA  228
> 65ragrider  199
> 96ROADMASTER  192
> DOUBLE-V BABY  123
> fairydust87  103
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 14 2010, 10:54 PM~16891774
> *Maybe you a closet atheist, since you come in here to read what the person who posts the most in here is posting.
> *


IF IT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER SO BE IT. WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY TO ME AS FAR AS WHAT I BELEIVE IS LIKE LOOKING FOR A NEEDLE IN A HAY STACK


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 14 2010, 10:59 PM~16891845
> *
> *


A 1/4 OF HIS POST HISTORY HAS BEEN IN HERE. :biggrin: HE LOVES JESUS CUS IF HE DIDN'T HE WOULD NOT CARE. AWWW DUEZ LOVES US ALL


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 14 2010, 10:56 PM~16891809
> *Brujeria. hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL NO CHRISTIAN IS SCARED OF THAT :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 15 2010, 06:03 AM~16891886
> *A 1/4 OF HIS POST HISTORY HAS BEEN IN HERE.  :biggrin: HE LOVES JESUS CUS IF HE DIDN'T HE WOULD NOT CARE. AWWW DUEZ LOVES US ALL
> *



AMEN


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 14 2010, 10:58 PM~16891839
> *you hate christianity but not christians???
> *


SOUNDS LIKE HE'S CONFUSED HUH?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 15 2010, 06:06 AM~16891907
> *SOUNDS LIKE HE'S CONFUSED HUH?
> *



exactly, which is why I wonder why he is in a car club with christians in it?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 14 2010, 11:05 PM~16891898
> *AMEN
> *


 :biggrin: he don't even know it LOL GOD WORKS IN MYSTERIOUS WAYS :biggrin: AMEN


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 14 2010, 11:09 PM~16891931
> *exactly, which is why I wonder why he is in a car club with Christians in it?
> *


He is in a time of his life where he is at the fork on the road. he is testing the road ahead and creeping slowly. as long as he stays on the road he will be OK. no u turns huh? he falls off a bit but gets back on and is at the point where he has to choose right or left.


----------



## lowcoszeke

[SIZaE=7]hope to see all u lowriders at all the lowcos shows.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by lowcoszeke_@Mar 14 2010, 11:22 PM~16892082
> *[SIZaE=7]hope to see all u lowriders at all the lowcos shows.
> *



well where is it at? If its in Chicago I can try to make it.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by lowcoszeke_@Mar 14 2010, 11:22 PM~16892082
> *[SIZaE=7]hope to see all u lowriders at all the lowcos shows.
> *



why you proxy?


----------



## NIMSTER64

good night and good morning God is AWSOME


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 14 2010, 10:57 PM~16891820-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you put this much effort into the other stuff you hate? man you must be exhausted. I don't know if you have noticed. but ever since you have started posting we have actually GAINED MEMBERS CONFESING GODS LOVE THEN DENING IT. SO YOUR PURPOSE HAS ACTUALLY BACK FIRED FOR YOU AND HAS HELPED PEOPLE RELAX AND ADMIT THAT IT IS OK TO LOVE GOD AND PRAISE HIM. THANK YOU FOR YOUR WORK BROTHER.KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.PREACH WHAT YOU BELEIVE ITS HELPING THIS TOIC BY HAVING PEOPLE PROFESS THERE LOVE FOR JESUS. AMEN.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. You should see how much effort I put into talking people out of using aircraft hydraulics and 3 inch extended a-arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 10:58 PM~16891839
> *you hate christianity but not christians???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. It's not your fault, it seems too real for some to see it for what it really is.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 11:03 PM~16891886
> *A 1/4 OF HIS POST HISTORY HAS BEEN IN HERE.  :biggrin: HE LOVES JESUS CUS IF HE DIDN'T HE WOULD NOT CARE. AWWW DUEZ LOVES US ALL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hate for adults make believing is what brings me back here. A world without religion. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 11:05 PM~16891897
> *LOL NO CHRISTIAN IS SCARED OF THAT :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he separated the different wavelengths of light? :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 11:09 PM~16891931
> *exactly, which is why I wonder why he is in a car club with christians in it?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like all people to see the truth, but I'm not gonna leave the US just because christians live here.<!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Mar 14 2010, 11:14 PM~16891989
> *He is in a time of his life where he is at the fork on the road. he is testing the road ahead and creeping slowly. as long as he stays on the road he will be OK. no u turns huh? he falls off a bit but gets back on and is at the point where he has to choose right or left.
> *


I reached that fork a long time ago. I want you guys to get to it.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 15 2010, 12:08 AM~16892566
> *I do. You should see how much effort I put into talking people out of using aircraft hydraulics and 3 inch extended a-arms. Right. It's not your fault, it seems too real for some to see it for what it really is.My hate for adults make believing is what brings me back here. A world without religion. :thumbsup:But he separated the different wavelengths of light? :0I would like all people to see the truth, but I'm not gonna leave the US just because christians live here.I reached that fork a long time ago. I want you guys to get to it.
> *


WRONG FORK MY BROTHER  . NAW BUT FOR REAL THIS IS REALY HOW YOUR HEART AND PERSON FEELS LIKE? YOU NEVER DOUBTED WHAT YOU POSTED IT? DO YOU KNOW THAT YOU ALSO CHOSE TO BELEIVE SOME ONE THAT IS DEAD AND CHOSE TO FOLLOW HIM? and you beleive on what some one told you that thats is how it is? so if I make up a formula lets say



MX1/2 W-G=RTJ = HALF A ROTATION AND I PROVED IT THEN I WILL BE YOUR IDOL? BUT WHAT IF AFTER THAT FORMULA I SAID I COULD NOT OF DONE IT WITHOUT GODS HELP? WOULD THAT MAKE YOU WONDER?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 15 2010, 12:08 AM~16892566
> *I do. You should see how much effort I put into talking people out of using aircraft hydraulics and 3 inch extended a-arms. Right. It's not your fault, it seems too real for some to see it for what it really is.My hate for adults make believing is what brings me back here. A world without religion. :thumbsup:But he separated the different wavelengths of light? :0I would like all people to see the truth, but I'm not gonna leave the US just because Christians live here.I reached that fork a long time ago. I want you guys to get to it.
> *


NOT TO BE AN ASS BUT ALL YOUR DOING IS WORSHIPING HUMANS OR SMART HUMANS LOL WITH THEORIES YOU PROBABLY DON'T KNOW IT BUT YOU ARE A WORK OF GOD. HEY SO WHAT DO YOU GET OUT OF IT? TRING TO CHANGE OUR MINDS? I DON'T KNOW IF YOU HAVE NOTICE BUT MOST OF US AND THERE WILL BE MORE BELEIVERS THAT WILL LET YOU KNOW HOW WE FEEL AND WHEN WE SEE YOU NOT BUDGING WE STOP BUGGING YOU. NOT EVERYONE WILL BE SAVED.BUT IF WE ALREADY SAID DUEZ KNOWS GODS WORD BUT HE REFUSES TO ACEPT IT THEN WHO ARE WE TO KEEP PUSHING GOD ON YOU. OUR JOB IS TO BRING THE WORD TO EVERYONE WE KNOW AND IT IS UP TO THE INDIVIDUAL TO DO WHAT HE WANTS WITH IT.


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOOD MORING


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOD IS THE WORD THE TRUTH AND THE LIGHT


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOD


----------



## NIMSTER64

LOVES


----------



## NIMSTER64

YOU


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 15 2010, 12:15 AM~16892635-->
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG FORK MY BROTHER  . NAW BUT FOR REAL THIS IS REALY HOW YOUR HEART AND PERSON FEELS LIKE? YOU NEVER DOUBTED WHAT YOU POSTED IT? DO YOU KNOW THAT YOU ALSO CHOSE TO BELEIVE SOME ONE THAT IS DEAD AND CHOSE TO FOLLOW HIM? and you beleive on what some one told you that thats is how it is? so if I make up a formula lets say
> MX1/2 W-G=RTJ = HALF A ROTATION AND I PROVED IT THEN I WILL BE YOUR IDOL? BUT WHAT IF AFTER THAT FORMULA I SAID I COULD NOT OF DONE IT WITHOUT GODS HELP? WOULD THAT MAKE YOU WONDER?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont idolize anybody.
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Mar 15 2010, 12:30 AM~16892767
> *NOT TO BE AN ASS BUT ALL YOUR DOING IS WORSHIPING HUMANS OR SMART HUMANS LOL WITH THEORIES YOU PROBABLY DON'T KNOW IT BUT YOU ARE A WORK OF GOD. HEY SO WHAT DO YOU GET OUT OF IT? TRING TO CHANGE OUR MINDS? I DON'T KNOW IF YOU HAVE NOTICE BUT MOST OF US AND THERE WILL BE MORE BELEIVERS THAT WILL LET YOU KNOW HOW WE FEEL AND WHEN WE SEE YOU NOT BUDGING WE STOP BUGGING YOU. NOT EVERYONE WILL BE SAVED.BUT IF WE ALREADY SAID DUEZ KNOWS GODS WORD BUT HE REFUSES TO ACEPT IT THEN WHO ARE WE TO KEEP PUSHING GOD ON YOU. OUR JOB IS TO BRING THE WORD TO EVERYONE WE KNOW AND IT IS UP TO THE INDIVIDUAL TO DO WHAT HE WANTS WITH IT.
> *


I dont worship anybody or anything, real or fake. You are not bugging me at all, I choose to be here explaining that what you think you know is a lie.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 15 2010, 12:30 AM~16892772
> *:biggrin:
> *


Stop


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 15 2010, 12:31 AM~16892774
> *GOOD MORING
> *


Trying


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 15 2010, 12:31 AM~16892780
> *GOD IS THE WORD THE TRUTH AND THE LIGHT
> *


Actually words are vibrations, a object cant be a truth, and light is photons.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 15 2010, 12:31 AM~16892783
> *GOD
> *


To pass


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 15 2010, 12:31 AM~16892784
> *LOVES
> *


My


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 15 2010, 12:31 AM~16892787
> *YOU
> *


Post count


----------



## Duez

Cheating being a mod. If you add my 20 posts under el Duez Im still the highest poster in here.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 15 2010, 02:19 AM~16893292
> *Cheating being a mod. If you add my 20 posts under el Duez Im still the highest poster in here.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 15 2010, 02:17 AM~16893290
> *Post count
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 15 2010, 02:14 AM~16893282
> *I dont idolize anybody.
> I dont worship anybody or anything, real or fake. You are not bugging me at all, I choose to be here explaining that what you think you know is a lie.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 15 2010, 02:14 AM~16893283
> *Stop
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 15 2010, 02:15 AM~16893285
> *Trying
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 15 2010, 02:19 AM~16893292
> *Cheating being a mod. If you add my 20 posts under el Duez Im still the highest poster in here.
> *


 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

looks like another beutiful day the Lord has given us.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

keep up the good work nim!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 15 2010, 06:01 AM~16893764-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks like another beutiful day the Lord has given us.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 15 2010, 08:56 AM~16894777
> *keep up the good work nim!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 15 2010, 09:56 AM~16894777
> *keep up the good work nim!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 15 2010, 10:03 AM~16894822
> *
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

its almost dinner time. Thank you God for providing us with food .


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 15 2010, 03:12 PM~16897818
> *its almost dinner time. Thank you God for providing us with food .
> *


yup!
I think about my blessings evertime I open the feezer and fridge. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 15 2010, 04:12 PM~16897818
> *its almost dinner time. Thank you God for providing us with food .
> *


Thank god for the guy that cut this chicken into little pieces.  I may go buy a cut of Hindu god for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 16 2010, 12:07 AM~16898321
> *Thank god for the guy that cut this chicken into little pieces.   I may go buy a cut of Hindu god for dinner tomorrow.
> *



thank you god for breathing life into the guy who cut this chicken into little pieces


----------



## FORGIVEN

HELLO BROTHERS AND SISTERS


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 15 2010, 06:01 AM~16893764
> *looks like another beutiful day the Lord has given us.
> *


AMEN BROTHER NIMSTER 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 15 2010, 05:06 PM~16898833
> *HELLO BROTHERS AND SISTERS
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: BROTHER FORGIVEN ( GOD IS GOOD )


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 08:21 AM~16794051
> *Here's something to ponder on. If your judgement day came on 1000 a.d., would all of us Americans be sentenced to eternal damnation? Prior to the europeans coming over here, the natives had no idea about jesus or his god father. You would think that if jesus could walk on water, then he would stop by central america and say "hey I'm the son of god, the vato who made you, here's my rule book." But he didn't, this side of the world existed without the anticipation of a messiah. Maybe your god never like americans in the first place?
> *


The word "Plan" mean anything to you? Its in the dictionary.
Every nation had the original word of God before clans split and went their ways across the globe creating their own new ods as the oldest book in life said would happen. 
God explained man would plan stupid things, but he already had a free correction before we alone were created; JESUS CHRIST.
Whom would be judged at that time is who was here. But he obviosuly didn't plan to come back around that time.
That answer is given in the bible on multiple accounts, far before revelations.

-But since you have not read the book since you "were" a child, then of course nothing we can say to you will make since. Just like you talking crap about it being you already said you dont know about it. Unless you also believe(which would not change reality/truth) that when you read it as a child, you were a super genious and actually read the whole book.

Only a fool would try to provide knowledge or discredit what they dont know about.
I never said i hated you or airborne, but i said you have called you retards because you both act that way. But yes that was wrong to say. Not only because retards dont act like either of you(wasting time talking about who they say they dont care about every day or exsists aka giving what "doesn't exsist the time of day-everyday), but as well, i had an older brother that passed away 3 years ago that had mental retardation. And it was not cool to put him on your levels. Even though he couldn't speak, he could walk, feed himself, recognise his family and friends & appreciated what he had/was given=his life. He was cool.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 4 2010, 07:47 AM~16793817
> *Why do you hate us so much repentence? Keep calling us retarts?
> *


infact, thats a lie. pages before i told you what you both showed in your character, i told you i loved you, and i do still pray for you. god loves you enough to have me do so without your love or asking required. Mercy+Grace=Time4u

I'll again, thank God for that, for you  :angel:


----------



## Duez

The Hubble Ultra Deep Field. This photograph was taken by the Hubble telescope that's orbiting our planet. Scientists pointed the telescope at a tiny, insignificant spot in the sky. The telescope stared at that one tiny spot for 3 months, trying to collect every little itty bitty piece of light that came from that one tiny spot. This is what it saw. Every single spot, blurp, smudgle, and smear in this photograph is a galaxy. These galaxies are so far away that it took the light 13 billion years to get to the telescope, and so you are looking at what the universe looked like 13 billion years ago...in that one tiny spot.


----------



## Duez

New stars? That cant be, because god created all the stars on the 4th day. Stupid scientists.









This is a cloud of space dust where new stars are forming. Sometimes the dust will block light from the stars, which creates those dark structures, and sometimes if bright stars are near it will also reflect the light from the stars. It is called a reflection nebula, and this particular one is found in the constellation of Orion.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 15 2010, 08:07 PM~16899983
> *The word "Plan" mean anything to you? Its in the dictionary.
> Every nation had the original word of God before clans split and went their ways across the globe creating their own new ods as the oldest book in life said would happen.
> God explained man would plan stupid things, but he already had a free correction before we alone were created; JESUS CHRIST.
> Whom would be judged at that time is who was here. But he obviosuly didn't plan to come back around that time.
> That answer is given in the bible on multiple accounts, far before revelations.
> 
> -But since you have not read the book since you "were" a child, then of course nothing we can say to you will make since. Just like you talking crap about it being you already said you dont know about it. Unless you also believe(which would not change reality/truth) that when you read it as a child, you were a super genious and actually read the whole book.
> 
> Only a fool would try to provide knowledge or discredit what they dont know about.
> I never said i hated you or airborne, but i said you have called you retards because you both act that way.  But yes that was wrong to say. Not only because retards dont act like either of you(wasting time talking about who they say they dont care about every day or exsists aka giving what "doesn't exsist the time of day-everyday), but as well, i had an older brother that passed away 3 years ago that had mental retardation. And it was not cool to put him on your levels. Even though he couldn't speak, he could walk, feed himself, recognise his family and friends & appreciated what he had/was given=his life.  He was cool.
> *





> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 15 2010, 08:20 PM~16900135
> *infact, thats a lie. pages before i told you what you both showed in your character, i told you i loved you, and i do still pray for you. god loves you enough to have me do so without your love or asking required. Mercy+Grace=Time4u
> 
> I'll again, thank God for that, for you   :angel:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You crack me up with the stupid stuff you say. :biggrin:


----------



## goldspokes

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 15 2010, 04:07 PM~16898321
> *Thank god for the guy that cut this chicken into little pieces.   I may go buy a cut of Hindu god for dinner tomorrow.
> *


tacos de hindu god asada!! mmmmm....good!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by goldspokes_@Mar 15 2010, 10:17 PM~16901835
> *tacos de hindu god asada!! mmmmm....good!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 15 2010, 10:07 PM~16899983
> *The word "Plan" mean anything to you? Its in the dictionary.
> Every nation had the original word of God before clans split and went their ways across the globe creating their own new ods as the oldest book in life said would happen.
> God explained man would plan stupid things, but he already had a free correction before we alone were created; JESUS CHRIST.
> Whom would be judged at that time is who was here. But he obviosuly didn't plan to come back around that time.
> That answer is given in the bible on multiple accounts, far before revelations.
> 
> -But since you have not read the book since you "were" a child, then of course nothing we can say to you will make since. Just like you talking crap about it being you already said you dont know about it. Unless you also believe(which would not change reality/truth) that when you read it as a child, you were a super genious and actually read the whole book.
> 
> Only a fool would try to provide knowledge or discredit what they dont know about.
> I never said i hated you or airborne, but i said you have called you retards because you both act that way.  But yes that was wrong to say. Not only because retards dont act like either of you(wasting time talking about who they say they dont care about every day or exsists aka giving what "doesn't exsist the time of day-everyday), but as well, i had an older brother that passed away 3 years ago that had mental retardation. And it was not cool to put him on your levels. Even though he couldn't speak, he could walk, feed himself, recognise his family and friends & appreciated what he had/was given=his life.  He was cool.
> *


You got me twisted sister, I only came in here after some so called "Christians" were talking shit to someone when the Book you know nothing about clearly says not to judge. Then I decided to see what king of (I hate when people call it "knowledge") understanding you had about the Bible. You pretend to know but are completely ignorant.


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOOD MORNING WORLD.NICE PICS DUEZ. makes you wonder how big the universe really is and whats beyond it.Enjoy your day.


----------



## E

:worship:


----------



## jvasquez

PRAISE GOD HOMIES! 

Thanking GOD for another blessed day. I pray you all enjoy it. GOD BLESS YOU and Your familias!!!


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 15 2010, 08:58 PM~16901580
> *New stars? That cant be, because god created all the stars on the 4th day. Stupid scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a cloud of space dust where new stars are forming. Sometimes the dust will block light from the stars, which creates those dark structures, and sometimes if bright stars are near it will also reflect the light from the stars. It is called a reflection nebula, and this particular one is found in the constellation of Orion.
> *




they are new to us...not to God...duh


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Mar 16 2010, 12:09 PM~16905509
> *they are new to us...not to God...duh
> *


The Bible makes their age impossible.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 16 2010, 11:38 AM~16905718
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 16 2010, 06:33 AM~16904275
> *GOOD MORNING WORLD.NICE PICS DUEZ. makes you wonder how big the universe really is and whats beyond it.Enjoy your day.
> *


There's nothing beyond the universe, that's why it's called the universe. Just goes on and on forever. Not spherical, yet you would never reach the end of it. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 16 2010, 12:46 PM~16906696
> *There's nothing beyond the universe, that's why it's called the universe. Just goes on and on forever. Not spherical, yet you would never reach the end of it. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Duez

I think the hardest thing for christians to understand is that, beginnings and ends are an illusion. Once you realize that something doesn't need to have a beginning or an end, everything starts to make more sense.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 16 2010, 02:20 PM~16907428
> *I think the hardest thing for christians to understand is that, beginnings and ends are an illusion. Once you realize that something doesn't need to have a beginning or an end, everything starts to make more sense.
> *


how is that posible? if theres no beginig then it is not there.


----------



## jvasquez

JESUS is LORD!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOD IS AWESOME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

TTT FOR OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :worship: 

:wave: :wave: :wave: BROTHER'S & SISTER'S


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Mar 16 2010, 04:22 PM~16907980
> *GOD IS AWESOME  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> TTT FOR OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST  :worship:
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave: BROTHER'S & SISTER'S
> *


 :h5:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:38 AM~16905718
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ALWAYS & FOREVER :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 16 2010, 02:27 PM~16907478
> *how is that posible? if theres no beginig then it is not there.
> *


See how hard that is to understand. Infinite isn't just really big, it doesn't have an end, ever.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 16 2010, 06:28 PM~16910346
> *Then why didn't he do it thousands of years ago.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## G2G_Al

As I come in here on a daily and see the nonsense some people leave on here It makes me tempted to just lock this topic and make it all go away.

This topic was started for christian riders to check in and encourage one another, not to be belittled by those that don't or won't believe. Why don't you guys go back to the basement, this topic was not intended for you. If it continues, as the topic starter I will have it locked 
 

"And if it seems evil to you to serve the LORD, choose for yourselves this day whom you will serve, whether the gods which your fathers served that [were] on the other side of the River, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land you dwell. But as for me and my house, we will serve the LORD.""
Joshua 24:15

But now after you have known God, or rather are known by God, how [is it that] you turn again to the weak and beggarly elements, to which you desire again to be in bondage?
Galatians 4:9


----------



## G2G_Al

Wouldn't give you that satisfaction....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 16 2010, 09:00 PM~16911448
> *Wouldn't give you that satisfaction....
> *


See how I just manipulated you. Same way a priest does. :0


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 16 2010, 08:03 PM~16911502
> *See how I just manipulated you. Same way a priest does. :0
> *


You did not manipulate anyone, if I'm going to lock the topic, I will do it on my terms not yours. 

The only thing stupid is coming back again and again even though you are not welcome to share your crap here. You are not changing anyones mind, so give it up leave us alone and have a nice life. I wish you the best, you seem like a very well educated man that takes care of his own... Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 16 2010, 08:03 PM~16911502
> *See how I just manipulated you. Same way a priest does. :0
> *


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 16 2010, 09:56 PM~16913097
> *
> *


Please lets all work together to not encourage them to post up there comments. Put them all on ignore....


----------



## goldspokes

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 16 2010, 07:47 PM~16911261
> *As I come in here on a daily and see the nonsense some people leave on here  It makes me tempted to just lock this topic and make it all go away.
> 
> This topic was started for christian riders to check in and encourage one another, not to be belittled by those that don't or won't believe.  Why don't you guys go back to the basement, this topic was not intended for you.  If it continues, as the topic starter I will have it locked
> 
> 
> "And if it seems evil to you to serve the LORD, choose for yourselves this day whom you will serve, whether the gods which your fathers served that [were] on the other side of the River, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land you dwell. But as for me and my house, we will serve the LORD.""
> Joshua 24:15
> 
> But now after you have known God, or rather are known by God, how [is it that] you turn again to the weak and beggarly elements, to which you desire again to be in bondage?
> Galatians 4:9
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 17 2010, 12:01 AM~16913157
> *Please lets all work together to not encourage  them to post up there comments.  Put them all on ignore....
> *


Similar to a comment I made ~60 pages back. Thank You!

GOD BLESS!!!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by goldspokes_@Mar 17 2010, 12:11 AM~16913282
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Homie?!?!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 16 2010, 11:01 PM~16913157
> *Please lets all work together to not encourage  them to post up there comments.  Put them all on ignore....
> *


Haha Ignorance is the only way religion can exist.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Good Morning everyone :biggrin: Sunny day in chicago today. time to clean out the garage.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 17 2010, 08:10 AM~16914761
> *Good Morning everyone :biggrin:  Sunny day in chicago today. time to clean out the garage.
> *


:wave:


----------



## PEREZJ

WOW BEEN A WHILE SENT I CHECK IN LAY IT LOW WHATS UP TO ALL MY CHRIST BELIVING GENTE :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 17 2010, 06:10 AM~16914761
> *Good Morning everyone :biggrin:  Sunny day in chicago today. time to clean out the garage.
> *


Yup for us too! Wife wants me to take trash and do some Manny stuff. But I'm like I just fixed the ride! Why should it sit in the garage! Well after she fussed I got the van packed up and I'm out and about around town. On this nice crux day. :biggrin:  

At least she gave me lunch allowance and I have lil on my BB. Lol.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Mar 17 2010, 09:12 AM~16915037
> *WOW BEEN A WHILE SENT I CHECK IN LAY IT LOW WHATS UP TO ALL MY CHRIST BELIVING GENTE :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Homie? :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 17 2010, 10:23 AM~16915092
> *Sup Homie? :thumbsup:
> *


sup sup :biggrin:


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 16 2010, 10:38 AM~16905718
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x1,000,000


----------



## PEREZJ

hey jvasquez so whats Texas say how's it been up there bro


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Mar 17 2010, 10:48 AM~16915226
> *hey jvasquez so whats Texas say how's it been up there bro
> *


man its been like 5 years since i visted my gente out there in brownsville,raymondville ,mscallen,the Valley bro miss it trying to get some land somewhere in Texas to have for the furture to build a home later on..in life if God willing..


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Mar 17 2010, 10:51 AM~16915250
> *man its been like 5 years since i visted my gente out there in brownsville,raymondville ,mscallen,the Valley bro miss it trying to get some land somewhere in Texas to have for the furture to build a home later on..in life if God willing..
> *


cause I tell you what sun shine state FLORIDA is getting expencive.. :uh:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Mar 17 2010, 09:48 AM~16915226
> *hey jvasquez so whats Texas say how's it been up there bro
> *


Just enjoying the weather change... :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Mar 17 2010, 09:51 AM~16915250
> *man its been like 5 years since i visted my gente out there in brownsville,raymondville ,mscallen,the Valley bro miss it trying to get some land somewhere in Texas to have for the furture to build a home later on..in life if God willing..
> *


Yeah nice and quite out there in South Texas...Dallas is a little different, but my in-laws have a casa out in Robstown...so we visit out there once a year.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Mar 17 2010, 09:54 AM~16915270
> *cause I tell you what sun shine state FLORIDA is getting expencive.. :uh:
> *


Yeah you gotta be a high roller to live out there or in cali... 

GOD always provides though!!!

GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 17 2010, 07:05 AM~16913722
> *Haha Ignorance is the only way religion can exist.
> *



you must tell that to your club members everytime you see them


did god piss in your cheerios? poor duez :uh:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Mar 17 2010, 07:12 AM~16915037
> *WOW BEEN A WHILE SENT I CHECK IN LAY IT LOW WHATS UP TO ALL MY CHRIST BELIVING GENTE :wave:  :wave:
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER PEREZJ :wave: 

PRAISE THE LORD 2 SISTER'S :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR.............


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 17 2010, 07:53 AM~16914931
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Mar 17 2010, 11:16 AM~16916883-->
> 
> 
> 
> you must tell that to your club members everytime you see them
> did god piss in your cheerios?    poor duez :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FORGIVEN_@Mar 17 2010, 03:18 PM~16918981
> *TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR.............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tples65

Pray for us!!! :tears:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 17 2010, 03:18 PM~16918981
> *TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR.............
> *


ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 16 2010, 08:28 AM~16905190
> *PRAISE GOD HOMIES!
> 
> Thanking GOD for another blessed day. I pray you all enjoy it. GOD BLESS YOU and Your familias!!!
> *


LIKEWISE BROTHER JVASQUEZ 


:worship: OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 17 2010, 12:16 PM~16916883
> *you must tell that to your club members everytime you see them
> did god piss in your cheerios?    poor duez :uh:
> *


Whatever bitch. :wow:


----------



## Duez

A good religious topic started in off topic today.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 18 2010, 03:37 AM~16921408
> *A good religious topic started in off topic today.
> *



good I think they miss you in there


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

What's up everybody, please pray for my brother-in-law. His girlfriend just passed away in her sleep saturday she was 23.

All this death I don't know it just sucks. that's 3 deaths in 3 years.


----------



## PEREZJ

Another day checking in God Bless to all my brotha's in Christ :rofl:


----------



## PEREZJ

so anybody studying anything in particular that they dont understand from the Word of God maybye I can help out, or anybody study something that they just understud from the Word of God lately.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 18 2010, 12:35 AM~16924297
> *What's up everybody,  please pray for my brother-in-law.  His girlfriend just passed away in her sleep saturday she was 23.
> 
> All this death I don't know it just sucks.    that's 3 deaths in 3 years.
> *


you all will be in our prayers. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Mar 18 2010, 04:42 AM~16924929
> *so anybody studying anything in particular that they dont understand from the Word of God  maybye I can help out, or anybody study something that they just understud from the Word of God lately.
> *


we are studying revelations. it is very interesting. and also wakes you up. he will be here sooner then everyone thinks. we might be the generation that actually live through his coming.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 18 2010, 07:28 AM~16925007
> *we are studying revelations. it is very interesting. and also wakes you up. he will be here sooner then everyone thinks. we might be the generation that actually live through his coming.
> *


coo coo man thats good bro ,but study it carefully though and double check yourself on things you get told about Revelation dont take in everthing you here about it there is some much confusion on the correct interpetation of scripture that why I say double check yourself and make sure you have the right interpataion from the Word of God and you should be good..


----------



## FORGIVEN

NICE SIGNATURE BROTHER PEREZJ
 
REPENTANCE
For a Christian, REPENTANCE involves both being truly sorry for the wrongs we've done and trusting Jesus that he completely forgives you for those wrongs. Because we keep doing wrong throughout our life, the task of REPENTANCE is lifelong. If you stand there too proud to admit to wrongs there is no way to relate to God. You have not turned against your wrongdoings,REPENTANCE, you realize that your wrongdoing was wrong; you not only turn away from it, you turn against it,


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2010, 12:22 PM~16926458
> *NICE SIGNATURE BROTHER PEREZJ
> 
> REPENTANCE
> For a Christian, REPENTANCE involves both being truly sorry for the wrongs we've done and trusting Jesus that he completely forgives you for those wrongs. Because we keep doing wrong throughout our life, the task of REPENTANCE is lifelong. If you stand there too proud to admit to wrongs there is no way to relate to God. You have not turned against your wrongdoings,REPENTANCE, you realize that your wrongdoing was wrong; you not only turn away from it, you turn against it,
> *


 like I say to my co-workers thats a BIG 10-4 on that...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2010, 10:22 AM~16926458
> *NICE SIGNATURE BROTHER PEREZJ
> 
> REPENTANCE
> For a Christian, REPENTANCE involves both being truly sorry for the wrongs we've done and trusting Jesus that he completely forgives you for those wrongs. Because we keep doing wrong throughout our life, the task of REPENTANCE is lifelong. If you stand there too proud to admit to wrongs there is no way to relate to God. You have not turned against your wrongdoings,REPENTANCE, you realize that your wrongdoing was wrong; you not only turn away from it, you turn against it,
> *


Sounds like a lot of guilt to carry around. Always apologizing for things you do.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 18 2010, 05:28 AM~16925007
> *we are studying revelations. it is very interesting. and also wakes you up. he will be here sooner then everyone thinks. we might be the generation that actually live through his coming.
> *


Wasn't revelations written by a guy who got banished to an island by himself and apparently spoke to god while he was living in a cave with nobody else to witness it?


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 18 2010, 01:48 PM~16927179
> *Sounds like a lot of guilt to carry around. Always apologizing for things you do.
> *


UMM NO :happysad: it Repentance has nuttin to do with apologizing with what you do it reconizing you live in sin and that being in sin deflects you from God


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 18 2010, 01:49 PM~16927196
> *Wasn't revelations written by a guy who got banished to an island by himself and apparently spoke to god while he was living in a cave with nobody else to witness it?
> *


The author identifies himself as John (Revelation 1:1; 4:9; 22:8) and was well known to the churches of Asia Minor. Early in the second century Justin Martyr identified the author of Revelation as the apostle John, the son of Zebedee. (Matthew 10:2)


----------



## PEREZJ

Although the author of this gospel is not mentioned by name, the Christian church from Irenaeus in the second century onward, has universally accepted the apostle John as the author. One significant clue to the author is found in the author referring to himself as 'the disciple whom Jesus loved'. (John 13:23; 19:26; 21:20, 24) Together with the fact that the apostle John is not mentioned in the book even though he was a major figure among the twelve, leads to the conclusion that 'the disciple whom Jesus loved' was John the author of this gospel. The author would be one who was well aquainted with the landscape and Jewish customs and practices. John was a Palestinian Jew, son of Zebadee 'Son of Thunder'and older brother to James. He was exiled to the island of Patmos in his later years and was given the vision of the Revelation of Jesus Christ.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 18 2010, 11:48 AM~16927179
> *Sounds like a lot of guilt to carry around. Always apologizing for things you do.
> *


WHO YOU TALKING TO HOMIE?


----------



## PEREZJ

John was second in place of prominence among the Apostles. He was married and his wife ministered to Jesus and the disciples with her wealth. (Matthew 27:55-56) His mothers name was Salome. (Mark 15:40-41) While more is mentioned in the New Testament about Peter, more is written about John in the area of New Testament studies. He is responsible for writing the Gospel of John, three letters by his name and recording the visions in Revelation


----------



## PEREZJ

He was first a disciple of John the Baptist and then pointed to the Lamb of God, where he began following the promised Messiah. (John 1:19-42) John went back fishing with his brother James for a short period until Jesus came by and called John to follow Him. (Matthew 4:21) He was a personal witness of many of the miracles and healing that Jesus performed. He witnessed the raising of Jairus' daughter from the dead. (Mark 5:37) He was one of three Disciples with Jesus on the mount of Transfiguration. (Matthew 17:1) It was the two sons of thunders who wanted to know who would be the greatest in the kingdom of heaven. (Matthew 20:20)


----------



## PEREZJ

John along with Peter was given the privilege of making preparations for the Passover, and later at the Last Supper it was John who first learned of Judas' betrayal. John is called the beloved disciple and is the only disciple who personally witness the crucifixion. Jesus requested that John take His mother into his own house and care for her. (John 19:25-27)


----------



## PEREZJ

Two incidents reveal that John was a sinner in need of forgiveness and salvation. On one occasion James and John wanted to call down divine judgment on a Samaritan village that refused them hospitality. (Luke 9:54) Also John's question about who would be first in God's kingdom seem to indicate a sense of pride and special favor. (Matthew 20:20) Neither of these were granted to John by Jesus but rather a rebuke and correction was given instead


----------



## PEREZJ

John is often found together with Peter in the book of Acts. He accompanies him on the mission to Samaria. (Acts 8:14ff) John became an important member of the Church at Jerusalem. Irenaeus one of the early Church fathers states that he later became the bishop of Ephesus. Archaeological evidence has been found of Churches with John's name on them in Ephesus.


----------



## PEREZJ

Under the persecution of Emperor Domitian, John was exiled to the island of Patmos where he was given the encouraging message of the victory of the Church in Revelation. John is the only Apostle that has no record of martyrdom and it is believed that he died a natural death, perhaps on the Island of Patmos in the Aegean. (Revelation 1:9)


----------



## PEREZJ

now hopefully that help you out on that , I advise you too check it out for yourself an see the truth..


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2010, 02:04 PM~16927325
> *WHO YOU TALKING TO HOMIE?
> *


umm think he was talking commenting on my signature


----------



## PEREZJ

Alright my people I'm out for now, but not for ever God bless to all


----------



## PEREZJ

:wave: :angel: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angel: :wave:


----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Mar 18 2010, 02:41 PM~16927623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


messing around messing around inlighting yall day a little...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Mar 18 2010, 07:16 PM~16927427
> *now hopefully that help you out on that , I advise you too check it out for yourself an see the truth..
> *




he won't if he can't find it on wikepedia he won't even bother with it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

PEREZJ coming in here putting that light on it don't he?

Good looking out Homie!

Praise the LORD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ+Mar 18 2010, 12:16 PM~16927427-->
> 
> 
> 
> now hopefully that help you out on that , I advise you too check it out for yourself an see the truth..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 12:18 PM~16927435
> *umm think he was talking commenting on my signature
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 18 2010, 01:19 PM~16927936
> *he won't    if he can't find it on wikepedia he won't even bother with it
> *


I was right you dumb, read what he posted.
"He was exiled to the island of Patmos in his later years and was given the vision of the Revelation of Jesus Christ."

You only see what you want to see.
:uh:


----------



## G2G_Al

Nice Job ignoring them...... :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 18 2010, 05:40 PM~16929862
> *Nice Job ignoring them...... :uh:
> *


You beliefs should be able to withstand debate, if not, you should change your beliefs.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 18 2010, 12:50 PM~16927713
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What are you basing that on?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Mar 18 2010, 04:40 PM~16929862-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Job ignoring them...... :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Mar 18 2010, 04:50 PM~16929963
> *You beliefs should be able to withstand debate, if not, you should change your beliefs.
> *


I agree with you. You should be able to debate and learn from both sides. Its not gona change your beliefs!


----------



## G2G_Al

Then Start a debate topic......


----------



## FORGIVEN

I will extol the LORD at all times; His praise will always be on my lips. - Psalm 34:1 - NIV. GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Mar 18 2010, 04:51 PM~16929975-->
> 
> 
> 
> What are you basing that on?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the many many many blessings I have had!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G2G_Al_@Mar 18 2010, 05:45 PM~16930348
> *Then Start a debate topic......
> *


No. I don't believe in blind folds or shifting to another lil topic. If he wants to come in here and bump his gums. That's his right. I'm not a closed minded Christian.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2010, 08:52 PM~16931696
> *the many many many blessings I have had!
> No. I don't believe in blind folds or shifting to another lil topic. If he wants to come in here and bump his gums. That's his right. I'm not a closed minded Christian.
> *


what is a closed minded christian? I don't get it. you preach but then when you get confronted you cowered down? who are you tring to please? I am just wondering. you shift alot. but it is your final decision bro. IT is between you and JESUS OUR SAVIOR SON OF GOD


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 18 2010, 06:45 PM~16930348
> *Then Start a debate topic......
> *


THEY DID IN OFF TOPIC. :cheesy: LETS MIGRATE I AM NOT A 100% GRAD BUT I WILL VOICE MY LOVE FOR JESUS OUR SAVIOR GOD ALL MIGHTY.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 18 2010, 11:31 PM~16933619
> *what is a closed minded christian? I don't get it. you preach but then when you get confronted you cowered down? who are you tring to please? I am just wondering. you shift alot. but it is your final decision bro. IT is between you and JESUS OUR SAVIOR SON OF GOD
> *


Nobody is trying to win here. We are not on opposing sides. :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 19 2010, 12:11 AM~16934093
> *Nobody is trying to win here. We are not on opposing sides.  :uh:
> *


your right we are not. he just made my back hurt lol. so where do you worship? I am just wondering about Masons. what do you know about them? There's a Scientology building near my house. what should I go in there looking like? will they reject me if i just walk in? I don't know about science school me fool you seem like an expert, let me know how i can get in to your world.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 19 2010, 12:38 AM~16934276
> *your right we are not. he just made my back hurt lol. so where do you worship? I am just wondering about Masons. what do you know about them? There's a Scientology building near my house. what should I go in there looking like? will they reject me if i just walk in? I don't know about science school me fool you seem like an expert, let me know how i can get in to your world.
> *


No time spent on worship. I do read before I go to sleep and teach my nephew whenever he comes over. He knows more about the periodic table than most adults, and he goes to a christian school.


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOOD NIGHT MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS GOD BLESS :biggrin: THANK YOU GOD FOR A WONDERFUL DAY


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 19 2010, 12:42 AM~16934304
> *No time spent on worship. I do read before I go to sleep and teach my nephew whenever he comes over. He knows more about the periodic table than most adults, and he goes to a christian school.
> *


NICE MAYBE YOU WILL HEAR HIM OUT WHEN HE TALKS TO YOU :biggrin: GOD BLESS AND GOOD NIGHT


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 19 2010, 12:45 AM~16934320
> *NICE MAYBE YOU WILL HEAR HIM OUT WHEN HE TALKS TO YOU :biggrin:  GOD BLESS AND GOOD NIGHT
> *


I hope he can prove me wrong. Heaven would be dope, too bad it's not real.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 18 2010, 10:31 PM~16933619-->
> 
> 
> 
> what is a closed minded christian? I don't get it. you preach but then when you get confronted you cowered down? who are you tring to please? I am just wondering. you shift alot. but it is your final decision bro. IT is between you and JESUS OUR SAVIOR SON OF GOD
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One that goes around bible thumping and always right. And as a mod you know I don't back down. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 10:37 PM~16933688
> *THEY DID IN OFF TOPIC. :cheesy: LETS MIGRATE I AM NOT A 100% GRAD BUT I WILL VOICE MY LOVE FOR JESUS OUR SAVIOR GOD ALL MIGHTY.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That topic like most fail. Funny those ignorants start stupid topics then they leave or give up. There plenty Christians down in the basement that don't post in here. Generally becouse not saying no names but some get hit the bible instead of just open conversation.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Mar 18 2010, 11:11 PM~16934093
> *Nobody is trying to win here. We are not on opposing sides.  :uh:
> *


Yes we are. If I'm right I'm going to enjoy after life or just be dead. You'll just be dead.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 19 2010, 07:14 AM~16935163
> *Yes we are. If I'm right I'm going to enjoy after life or just be dead. You'll just be dead.
> *


Who's right about it being there or not being there won't change what it is. It either is or isn't, what we think wont change that. Too bad it isn't, I want it almost bad enough to pretend it is too.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 65ragrider

good morning family


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 19 2010, 11:55 AM~16937370
> *good morning family
> *


HERE SHE IS :biggrin: THANKS BROTHER JOE AKA "65RAGRIDER JUST A COUPLE MORE DETAILS AND SHES READY FOR THE ROAD  
BEFORE ITS MY WIVES
























AFTER 
AND SHE DIPPED IT ON 13s ALL THE WAY FROM HOLLYWOOD TO RIVERSIDE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## b2sdad

nice cadi, Forgiven!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## jvasquez

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 20 2010, 05:44 PM~16947412
> *:0
> *


That's right open up to the holy ghost.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 20 2010, 08:24 PM~16947661
> *That's right open up to the holy ghost.
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 20 2010, 07:24 PM~16947661
> *That's right open up to the holy ghost.
> *


I encountered a ghost in Long Beach, it wasn't holy though. :0


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave:


----------



## jvasquez

Good Morning Everyone. Long weekend. GOD Bless You All This Week!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lifted , layed and a hidden 31 under a full spare. also all new front end , and 1' a arms.. time to clean and order chrome or more for the LT1 , and underside.. :0


----------



## moyamike

GOD BLESS ALL :wave:


----------



## jvasquez

Praise the LORD Homies....for HE has done Great things!!!


----------



## Duez

No miracles today either. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 23 2010, 01:24 PM~16974364
> *No miracles today either. Maybe tomorrow.
> *


HE LET YOU BREATH TODAY BROTHER, WHAT MORE OF A MIRACLE YOU WANT? IM NOT TRYING TO GO ADDED WITH YOU CAUSE IM NOT ABOUT THAT, BUT YOU ASKED AND I ANSWERED YOU  REMEMBER WE ARE A HEART BEAT AWAY FROM HIM


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 23 2010, 03:38 PM~16975473
> *HE LET YOU BREATH TODAY BROTHER, WHAT MORE OF A MIRACLE YOU WANT? IM NOT TRYING TO GO ADDED WITH YOU CAUSE IM NOT ABOUT THAT, BUT YOU ASKED AND I ANSWERED YOU  REMEMBER WE ARE A HEART BEAT AWAY FROM HIM
> *


Eh my inhaler helps me breathe.


----------



## 1947chevvy

right here...in the SGV


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## NIMSTER64

good morning everyone.


----------



## jvasquez

GOD is GOOD Brothers and Sisters...in Him there is no darkness or shadow of turning.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 23 2010, 10:00 PM~16980613
> *Eh my inhaler helps me breathe.
> *


HE CAN FIX THAT FOR YOU BROTHER JUST ASK HIM AND BELIEVE IN YOUR HEART AND WATCH HIM DO A MIRACLE ON YOU  IN JESUS NAME


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

AMEN


----------



## jvasquez

Praise the LORD...for HE has done great things!!!!

Sup everyone? Keep reppin' CHRIST. He is the Way, the Truth and the Life.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 25 2010, 12:04 PM~16997557
> *Praise the LORD...for HE has done great things!!!!
> 
> Sup everyone? Keep reppin' CHRIST. He is the Way, the Truth and the Life.
> *


EVERYDAY BROTHER, GOD IS GOOD


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 24 2010, 06:41 PM~16990027
> *HE CAN FIX THAT FOR YOU BROTHER JUST ASK HIM AND BELIEVE IN YOUR HEART AND WATCH HIM DO A MIRACLE ON YOU  IN JESUS NAME
> *


Serious, god can fix asthma? :wow: bwahahahahahahahaha.














































.........ahhahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2010, 12:48 PM~16997914
> *EVERYDAY BROTHER, HINDU GOD IS GOOD WITH FRIES
> *


----------



## socalconcepts

God goes good with everthing get him involed he turns head and puts fear in others he has always been in all my ride I cant build them or do the work if it wasnt for him God Is Good All The Time Can I Get An Amen :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2010, 03:17 PM~16999312
> *Serious, god can fix asthma?  :wow: bwahahahahahahahaha.
> .........ahhahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


CHECK IT OUT HOMIE, IF YOUR HERE TO ARGUE WITH ME, I AINT THE ONE BRO  I AINT GOT TIME FOR THAT, BUT IF YOU GOT SOMETHING PERSONNAL I DO HAVE A PM WHERE YOU COULD GET AT ME


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Mar 25 2010, 03:24 PM~16999373
> *God goes good with everthing get him involed he turns head and puts fear in others he has always been in all my ride I cant build them or do the work if it wasnt for him God Is Good All The Time Can I Get An Amen  :biggrin:
> *


PRAISE HIM BROTHER  HALLELUYAH


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2010, 03:29 PM~16999426
> *CHECK IT OUT HOMIE, IF YOUR HERE TO ARGUE WITH ME, I AINT THE ONE BRO  I AINT GOT TIME FOR THAT, BUT IF YOU GOT SOMETHING PERSONNAL I DO HAVE A PM WHERE YOU COULD GET AT ME
> *


You were serious? Prayer can't fix asthma.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2010, 03:31 PM~16999446
> *You were serious? Prayer can't fix asthma.
> *


OUR LORD CAN FIX ANYTHING HE WANTS, HE SURE HEALD MY HEART FROM ALOT OF BAD DOINGS  NOW ALL I DO IS SPEAK OF HOW GOOD HE IS. HE TOOK ME FROM BEING A BAD PERSON TO UNDERSTANDING THE WRONG I WAS DOING, SO IF HE CAN TAKE ME OUT OF THAT HE CAN DEFENATELY HEAL YOUR ASTHMA  ALL IT TAKES IS BELIEVING IN HIM AND THE REST IS HISTORY :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2010, 03:40 PM~16999546
> *OUR LORD CAN FIX ANYTHING HE WANTS, HE SURE HEALD MY HEART FROM ALOT OF BAD DOINGS   NOW ALL I DO IS SPEAK OF HOW GOOD HE IS. HE TOOK ME FROM BEING A BAD PERSON TO UNDERSTANDING THE WRONG I WAS DOING, SO IF HE CAN TAKE ME OUT OF THAT HE CAN DEFENATELY HEAL YOUR ASTHMA  ALL IT TAKES IS BELIEVING IN HIM AND THE REST IS HISTORY :biggrin:
> *


Those are dangerous beliefs brother. I hope somebody doesn't just leave it to god, and actually finds a cure for it soon. My 14 year old christian cousin is complaining of chest paint and gasping all night. Your god either cant or wont help her.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2010, 06:29 PM~17001225
> *Those are dangerous beliefs brother. I hope somebody doesn't just leave it to god, and actually finds a cure for it soon. My 14 year old christian cousin is complaining of chest paint and gasping all night. Your god either cant or wont help her.
> *


HAVE HER CALL ON HIS NAME FOR HEALING IN JESUS NAME AND TELL HER TO BELIEVE WITH HER HEART AND SEE WHAT MY FATHER DOES FOR HER


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2010, 07:29 PM~17001225
> *Those are dangerous beliefs brother. I hope somebody doesn't just leave it to god, and actually finds a cure for it soon. My 14 year old christian cousin is complaining of chest paint and gasping all night. Your god either cant or wont help her.
> *


Where's Newton?

She needs to call on Jesus...you should too. Life can only get better. But you have to believe. Without belief you're without hope.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 25 2010, 07:03 PM~17001597
> *Where's Newton?
> 
> She needs to call on Jesus...you should too. Life can only get better. But you have to believe. Without belief you're without hope.
> *


Newton paved the way for modern medicine. No matter how much you pretend in god, it wont cure disease.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2010, 06:54 PM~17001495
> *HAVE HER CALL ON HIS NAME FOR HEALING IN JESUS NAME AND TELL HER TO BELIEVE WITH HER HEART AND SEE WHAT MY FATHER DOES FOR HER
> *


She prays everyday. It doesn't help because there is nobody listening.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2010, 08:16 PM~17001741
> *Newton paved the way for modern medicine. No matter how much you pretend in god, it wont cure disease.
> *


OOOOOOOOOhhhh....so now you're saying science is not the answer???????????

10 years ago, I was told one day my sister would be in the Hospital for 2 weeks and need 2 surgeries. THE FIRST TIME I EVER CAME TO GOD AND PRAYING HE WOULD HEAL HER....THE VERY NEXT DAY...the Dr. said he didn't know what happened overnight, but she won't need 2 surgeries, but only one minor surgey and insteasd of 2 weeks in the hospital, she would be out in 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!

You believe what you want. I choose to believe GOD healed her. When you experience something like that maybe you'll believe or maybe you can thank Newton.

GOD still Loves You.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 25 2010, 07:26 PM~17001807
> *OOOOOOOOOhhhh....so now you're saying science is not the answer???????????
> 
> 10 years ago, I was told one day my sister would be in the Hospital for 2 weeks and need 2 surgeries. THE FIRST TIME I EVER CAME TO GOD AND PRAYING HE WOULD HEAL HER....THE VERY NEXT DAY...the Dr. said he didn't know what happened overnight, but she won't need 2 surgeries, but only one minor surgey and insteasd of 2 weeks in the hospital, she would be out in 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You believe what you want. I choose to believe GOD healed her. When you experience something like that maybe you'll believe or maybe you can thank Newton.
> 
> GOD still Loves You.
> *


Why was she in the hospital? Why ask a man for help when you are in direct communication with the creator of the universe. Atleast she had enough sense to know that a fictional god couldn't help her.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2010, 08:33 PM~17001877
> *Why was she in the hospital? Why ask a man for help when you are in direct communication with the creator of the universe. Atleast she had enough sense to know that a fictional god couldn't help her.
> *


I PRAISE GOD FOR HIS HEALING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 25 2010, 07:36 PM~17001903
> *I PRAISE GOD FOR HIS HEALING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Than hospitals are a waste of money? I praise my doctor for his healing!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2010, 08:40 PM~17001941
> *Than hospitals are a waste of money? I praise my doctor for his healing!!!!!
> *


GOD will meet you where your faith is...GOD can use Dr's just like he uses me to testify to you about HID GOODNESS!!!!

GOD is GOOD!!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 25 2010, 07:41 PM~17001964
> *GOD will meet you where your faith is...GOD can use Dr's just like he uses me to testify to you about HID GOODNESS!!!!
> 
> GOD is GOOD!!!*


So if I pray, your god will send a doctor to my door with a cure for asthma? Why hasn't anybody done this before? Christians die everyday from their lungs failing, when all they had to do was hold their hands together and ask not to die. We gotta get the word out. Praise god!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Mar 25 2010, 08:41 PM~17001964-->
> 
> 
> 
> *GOD will meet you where your faith is*...GOD can use Dr's just like he uses me to testify to you about HID GOODNESS!!!!
> 
> GOD is GOOD!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2010, 08:47 PM~17002028
> *So if I pray, your god will send a doctor to my door with a cure for asthma? Why hasn't anybody done this before? Christians die everyday from their lungs failing, when all they had to do was hold their hands together and ask not to die. We gotta get the word out. Praise god!!!!!!!
> *


If you believe, all things are possible to him who believes. But death is undeniable, because of the Garden. But I don't expect you to understand that part.

PRAISE THE LORD!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

FOUND THIS FUNNY 
*
Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!*</span>
Poster Posts 
*Lord Duez 529 * :wave:
NIMSTER64 526 ----- :wave:
REPENTANCE 472 
FORGIVEN 422 
PEREZJ 369 
jvasquez 346 ------ :wave:
servent of christ 283 ----- :wave:
G2G_Al 270 
King Daddy 244 
CERTIFIED AIGA 237 
96ROADMASTER 215 
65ragrider 200 
DOUBLE-V BABY 125 
fairydust87 103 
God's Son2 90 
TOE-KNEE 80 
SWITCHCRAFT 73 
A-FORD-ABLE 63 
Airborne 62 
*Forgiven 63 52 * :biggrin: 
Punch 47 
autopartman 36 
ClassicPlayer 35 
Maverick 32 
MrSix3 31 
68caprice 30 
b2sdad 29 
bribri1 27 
EC31 26 
lefhandman 26 
LOVIN~CHRIST 24 
fundimotorsports 23 
oldmemoriesLACO 21 
<span style=\'color:red\'>*El Duez 20* :wave:
CADDY CREW 19 
Yogi 18 
nocaddydaddy 18 
chitownuso93 17 
.:OrangeCounty G:. 16 
jdc68chevy 15 
85REGAL 14 
ONESICKLS 14 
Ben'sCustomWheels 14 
coby333 13 
betosbomb 13 
Howard 13 
CAPRICE CLASSICS 12 
Rolled Brim 11 
TONE LOCO 11 
HEAVENBOUND68 11 
monte carlo rider 11 
goldspokes 11 
onone 11 
LowFairlane 10 
kustombuilder 10 
CUZICAN 10 



YOUR THE TOP POSTER DUEZ ! ! ! 

I'll say this about Duez, outside this topic. He's alot of Help, and has alot of good info. Duez we're praying for you homie..... Best Wishes and God Bless You.






P.S. Do you remeber the details on doing a G-body rear-end swap to Disc ?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 26 2010, 11:06 AM~17007090
> *FOUND THIS FUNNY
> 
> Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!</span>
> Poster Posts
> Lord Duez 529   :wave:
> NIMSTER64 526      -----  :wave:
> REPENTANCE 472
> FORGIVEN 422
> PEREZJ 369
> jvasquez 346      ------ :wave:
> servent of christ 283  ----- :wave:
> G2G_Al 270
> King Daddy 244
> CERTIFIED AIGA 237
> 96ROADMASTER 215
> 65ragrider 200
> DOUBLE-V BABY 125
> fairydust87 103
> God's Son2 90
> TOE-KNEE 80
> SWITCHCRAFT 73
> A-FORD-ABLE 63
> Airborne 62
> Forgiven 63 52     :biggrin:
> Punch 47
> autopartman 36
> ClassicPlayer 35
> Maverick 32
> MrSix3 31
> 68caprice 30
> b2sdad 29
> bribri1 27
> EC31 26
> lefhandman 26
> LOVIN~CHRIST 24
> fundimotorsports 23
> oldmemoriesLACO 21
> <span style=\'color:red\'>El Duez 20    :wave:
> CADDY CREW 19
> Yogi 18
> nocaddydaddy 18
> chitownuso93 17
> .:OrangeCounty G:. 16
> jdc68chevy 15
> 85REGAL 14
> ONESICKLS 14
> Ben'sCustomWheels 14
> coby333 13
> betosbomb 13
> Howard 13
> CAPRICE CLASSICS 12
> Rolled Brim 11
> TONE LOCO 11
> HEAVENBOUND68 11
> monte carlo rider 11
> goldspokes 11
> onone 11
> LowFairlane 10
> kustombuilder 10
> CUZICAN 10
> YOUR THE TOP POSTER DUEZ ! ! !
> 
> I'll say this about Duez, outside this topic.  He's alot of Help, and has alot of good info.    Duez we're praying for you homie.....  Best Wishes and God Bless You.
> P.S.  Do you remeber the details on doing a G-body rear-end swap to Disc ?
> *


X2


----------



## jvasquez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: jvasquez

Don't be ashamed to be in the CHRISTIAN thread. It's all good.

Mark 8:38
Whosoever therefore shall be ashamed of me and of my words in this adulterous and sinful generation; of him also shall the Son of man be ashamed, when he cometh in the glory of his Father with the holy angels.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 26 2010, 11:24 AM~17007264
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: jvasquez
> 
> Don't be ashamed to be in the CHRISTIAN thread. It's all good.
> 
> Mark 8:38
> Whosoever therefore shall be ashamed of me and of my words in this adulterous and sinful generation; of him also shall the Son of man be ashamed, when he cometh in the glory of his Father with the holy angels.
> *


LOL I am one of them. its the only way I can mod without anyone freaking out LOL


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 26 2010, 10:06 AM~17007090
> *FOUND THIS FUNNY
> 
> Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!</span>
> Poster Posts
> <span style=\'color:red\'>Lord Duez 529   :wave:
> 
> YOUR THE TOP POSTER DUEZ ! ! !
> 
> I'll say this about Duez, outside this topic.  He's alot of Help, and has alot of good info.    Duez we're praying for you homie.....  Best Wishes and God Bless You.
> P.S.  Do you remeber the details on doing a G-body rear-end swap to Disc ?
> *


 :biggrin: I know you use Caddy Eldorado rotors and calipers because they have the e-brake built in. You have to machine the stock g-body axles down to fit inside the rotors and use a bracket to attach it all to the rear end. I have a paper somewhere with the instructions, I'll look for it.


----------



## Duez

I dont know how you guys feel about this but if you wanna help, donate. It's only $5 and it goes on your phone bill.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Mar 26 2010, 11:24 AM~17007264-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users*)
> 1 Members: jvasquez
> 
> Don't be ashamed to be in the CHRISTIAN thread. It's all good.
> 
> Mark 8:38
> Whosoever therefore shall be ashamed of me and of my words in this adulterous and sinful generation; of him also shall the Son of man be ashamed, when he cometh in the glory of his Father with the holy angels.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 11:25 AM~17007273
> *LOL I am one of them. its the only way I can mod without anyone freaking out LOL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> X2 Im the other. I just like to roll with the limo tint .... :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 26 2010, 12:34 PM~17007833
> *:biggrin: I know you use Caddy Eldorado rotors and calipers because they have the e-brake built in. You have to machine the stock g-body axles down to fit inside the rotors and use a bracket to attach it all to the rear end. I have a paper somewhere with the instructions, I'll look for it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ..... we working on a 81 monte ... Disc would take it to another level.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 12:36 PM~17007850
> *I dont know how you guys feel about this but if you wanna help, donate. It's only $5 and it goes on your phone bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Sounds Good

Rock Cancer to Hell, where it belongs !


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2010, 07:18 PM~17001751
> *She prays everyday. It doesn't help because there is nobody listening.
> *


in his time brother, remember its his will.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 26 2010, 11:44 AM~17007908
> *  Sounds Good
> 
> Rock Cancer to Hell,  where it belongs !
> *


I didn't even realize the christian reference. That's funny, my family is all christians though. Atleast the ones I dont spend a lot of time around.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ratfink ben

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 23 2010, 03:24 PM~16974364
> *No miracles today either. Maybe tomorrow.
> *


Every day the Lord lets me wake up is a miracle. His miracles are all around whether we see them or not.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ratfink ben_@Mar 26 2010, 03:42 PM~17009860
> *Every day the Lord lets me wake up is a miracle. His miracles are all around whether we see them or not.
> *


That's a little to convenient for me. Your guaranteed to wake up tomorrow, and if you didn't, than you would never know it. Will the one time you dont wake up be a miracle as well?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 26 2010, 03:13 PM~17009657
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Proof! I want proof that he is great. Otherwise this statement is nothing more than a biased opinion.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 11:36 AM~17007850
> *I dont know how you guys feel about this but if you wanna help, donate. It's only $5 and it goes on your phone bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anybody make a donation yet? I hope that your prayers work, but I know that your money will.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 04:54 PM~17010375
> *Anybody make a donation yet? I hope that your prayers work, but I know that your money will.
> *


Right now there is somebody dieing from this and their family is more than likely praying that god helps them. Anybody gonna answer that prayer?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Mar 26 2010, 03:54 PM~17010375-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody make a donation yet? I hope that your prayers work, but I know that your money will.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 03:55 PM~17010387
> *Right now there is somebody dieing from this and their family is more than likely praying that god helps them. Anybody gonna answer that prayer?
> *


Yes. Prayer for the doctors to heal or comfort this person!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 26 2010, 05:59 PM~17010879
> *Yes
> Yes. Prayer for the doctors to heal or comfort this person!
> *


Thank you. :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 12:49 PM~17007946
> *I didn't even realize the christian reference. That's funny, my family is all christians though. Atleast the ones I dont spend a lot of time around.
> *


thats sad. is it because you were a part of there decision or did they just not believe? I think its ok if you don't want to believe and all but what do you get out of trying to get others not to believe? does that make you feel like a hero? why do you insist in changing peoples minds? ok lets just say its all fake ok. so who cares if some one believes in something fake? if it makes them a better person and they feel good why does that bother you? is it because they are happy? I just don't get it. God will show you the way one of these day but you have to accept that its him and not a freak of nature or coincidence. I am sure he has sent you allot of proof but you turn the other way and act like it never happened. but to each there own bro. God said not everyone will believe so I am guessing your one of the ones that he is talking about. well either way GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAM homie


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 05:54 PM~17010375
> *Anybody make a donation yet? I hope that your prayers work, but I know that your money will.
> *


of course money will help. I think you got it all wrong bro. yes the doctors are the ones that work on you but if it is Gods will for you to die theres no doctor that can help you. I am not saying that God heals everyone because he does not. also satan rules this world. that is obvious. and it is true. God gave him that power but he also puts limitations on it. its hard to explain cus I am not a grad from Christianity but it makes allot of sense. you will see.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 04:50 PM~17010349
> *That's a little to convenient for me. Your guaranteed to wake up tomorrow, and if you didn't, than you would never know it. Will the one time you dont wake up be a miracle as well?
> *


 :yes: :yes: BECAUSE HE WILL BE IN HEAVEN AND IN A BETTER PLACE WITH NO WORRIES JUST MORE BLESSINGS


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 04:55 PM~17010387
> *Right now there is somebody dieing from this and their family is more than likely praying that god helps them. Anybody gonna answer that prayer?
> *


IF THEIR WITH GOD THEY GOT NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT  BROTHER I AINT SCARED TO DIE, MY NAMES WRITTEN IN THE BOOK OF LIFE  AND WHEN YOUR WITH GOD YOU HAVE NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 26 2010, 07:19 PM~17011016
> *:yes:  :yes: BECAUSE HE WILL BE IN HEAVEN AND IN A BETTER PLACE WITH NO WORRIES JUST MORE BLESSINGS
> *


:biggrin: AMEN TO THAT


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 26 2010, 06:13 PM~17010986-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats sad. is it because you were a part of there decision or did they just not believe? I think its ok if you don't want to believe and all but what do you get out of trying to get others not to believe? does that make you feel like a hero? why do you insist in changing peoples minds? *ok lets just say its all fake ok. so who cares if some one believes in something fake? if it makes them a better person and they feel good why does that bother you? is it because they are happy?* I just don't get it. God will show you the way one of these day but you have to accept that its him and not a freak of nature or coincidence. I am sure he has sent you allot of proof but you turn the other way and act like it never happened. but to each there own bro. God said not everyone will believe so I am guessing your one of the ones that he is talking about. well either way GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAM homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If any of that was true, then I would agree with you. But I see religion as a problem. Destructive and dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 06:18 PM~17011013
> *of course money will help. I think you got it all wrong bro. yes the doctors are the ones that work on you but if it is Gods will for you to die theres no doctor that can help you. I am not saying that God heals everyone because he does not. also satan rules this world. that is obvious. and it is true. God gave him that power but he also puts limitations on it. its hard to explain cus I am not a grad from Christianity but it makes allot of sense. you will see.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man can stop death, we've already proven that with penicillin. It's not up to the gods and devils, we can fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 06:19 PM~17011016
> *:yes:  :yes: BECAUSE HE WILL BE IN HEAVEN AND IN A BETTER PLACE WITH NO WORRIES JUST MORE BLESSINGS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no better place for you than where you are right now. Unless you live in my old neighborhood, death was definitely a blessing there.
> <!--QuoteBegin-FORGIVEN_@Mar 26 2010, 06:21 PM~17011034
> *IF THEIR WITH GOD THEY GOT NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT  BROTHER I AINT SCARED TO DIE, MY NAMES WRITTEN IN THE BOOK OF LIFE  AND WHEN YOUR WITH GOD YOU HAVE NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT.
> *


I want my family right here next to me for as long as possible. Death is not better than life.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 26 2010, 06:13 PM~17010986
> *thats sad. is it because you were a part of there decision or did they just not believe? I think its ok if you don't want to believe and all but what do you get out of trying to get others not to believe? does that make you feel like a hero? why do you insist in changing peoples minds? ok lets just say its all fake ok. so who cares if some one believes in something fake? if it makes them a better person and they feel good why does that bother you? is it because they are happy? I just don't get it. God will show you the way one of these day but you have to accept that its him and not a freak of nature or coincidence. I am sure he has sent you allot of proof but you turn the other way and act like it never happened. but to each there own bro. God said not everyone will believe so I am guessing your one of the ones that he is talking about. well either way GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAM homie
> *


Actually the people that wrote the bible were men, and they told you that so it would be harder for people like me to convince you of the truth.


----------



## God's Son2

I declare blessing and favor to all my christian brethern and sistern. we have an abundant life now and in eternity to come! stand up straight and speak the word of the Lord!!!!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 26 2010, 06:41 PM~17011182
> *I declare blessing and favor to all my christian brethern and sistern. we have an abundant life now and in eternity to come! stand up straight and speak the word of the Lord!!!!!!
> *


You got 72 years if your lucky. Dont spend your life waiting for the next one.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 07:40 PM~17011177
> *Actually the people that wrote the bible were men, and they told you that so it would be harder for people like me to convince you of the truth.
> *


so was einstein and newton yet you beleive them


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 07:43 PM~17011202
> *You got 72 years if your lucky. Dont spend your life waiting for the next one.
> *


so what happens if everybody on earth die? wouldnt that be a waste? everybody living for eternity either in Heaven or Hell makes more sense!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 26 2010, 06:45 PM~17011235-->
> 
> 
> 
> so was einstein and newton yet you beleive them
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sir are getting good at this. Their work has been criticized, and tested thoroughly before being accept as fact. You bible is assumed to be fact on faith alone.
> <!--QuoteBegin-God's Son2_@Mar 26 2010, 06:48 PM~17011260
> *so what happens if everybody on earth die? wouldnt that be a waste? everybody living for eternity either in Heaven or Hell makes more sense!
> *


It doesn't make more sense, it makes death more enjoyable. Death sucks, get over it.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 07:53 PM~17011310
> *You sir are getting good at this. Their work has been criticized, and tested thoroughly before being accept as fact. You bible is assumed to be fact on faith alone.
> It doesn't make more sense, it makes death more enjoyable. Death sucks, get over it.
> *


faith is good enough. you have faith enough to know that you will get out of the bed and walk to the coffee pot dont you? that takes a small amount of faith, but faith that you know you will go to heaven is greater. without faith no man can please God, says the Bible. God wants everyone to call out to him in faith. God doesnt want us to see him now, he wants to see if we can believe without seeing


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 07:53 PM~17011310
> *You sir are getting good at this. Their work has been criticized, and tested thoroughly before being accept as fact. You bible is assumed to be fact on faith alone.
> It doesn't make more sense, it makes death more enjoyable. Death sucks, get over it.
> *


there's been archaeologist that have excavated and found proof of what the Bible speaks of.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 26 2010, 05:41 PM~17011182
> *I declare blessing and favor to all my christian brethern and sistern. we have an abundant life now and in eternity to come! stand up straight and speak the word of the Lord!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ratfink ben

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 06:50 PM~17010349
> *That's a little to convenient for me. Your guaranteed to wake up tomorrow, and if you didn't, than you would never know it. Will the one time you dont wake up be a miracle as well?
> *


Sure it will I'll be in Heavan with the LORD. I'm not guaranteed to wake up tomorrow, Im a fat guy I could die of a heart attack in my sleep any time. :biggrin:


----------



## ratfink ben

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 06:50 PM~17010349
> *That's a little to convenient for me. Your guaranteed to wake up tomorrow, and if you didn't, than you would never know it. Will the one time you dont wake up be a miracle as well?
> *


----------



## ratfink ben

Lord Duez since you seem to want to pray to the LORD for your Illness but wont for some reason,take comfort that all of us will pray for you brother.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ratfink ben_@Mar 26 2010, 08:48 PM~17012376
> *Lord Duez since you seem to want to pray to the LORD for your Illness but wont for some reason,take comfort that all of us will pray for you brother.
> *


What illness?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ratfink ben_@Mar 26 2010, 08:16 PM~17012087
> *Sure it will I'll be in Heavan with the LORD. I'm not guaranteed to wake up tomorrow, Im a fat guy I could die of a heart attack in my sleep any time. :biggrin:
> *


That doesn't matter, eat away. The lord will take you when he wants to.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 08:41 PM~17012831
> *What illness?
> *


your ignorance :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## rzarock

Duez got some endurance. I would have said screw it a long time ago.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Mar 27 2010, 08:00 PM~17018991
> *Duez got some endurance. I would have said screw it a long time ago.
> *


he is on a mission that is going to be very hard to fulfill because we are strong believers we already told him that he is wasting his time with us but he does not care  :dunno:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 26 2010, 11:34 AM~17007833
> *:biggrin: I know you use Caddy Eldorado rotors and calipers because they have the e-brake built in. You have to machine the stock g-body axles down to fit inside the rotors and use a bracket to attach it all to the rear end. I have a paper somewhere with the instructions, I'll look for it.
> *


http://www.scarebird.com/index.php?id=5


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 27 2010, 07:16 PM~17019087
> *he is on a mission that is going to be very hard to fulfill because we are strong believers we already told him that he is wasting his time with us but he does not care    :dunno:
> *


Everything I say makes you smarter.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 27 2010, 10:49 PM~17020182
> *Everything I say makes you smarter.
> *


wow I was not feeling like going to church today and something told me to check in to the topic and now I see why,thanks for the motivation .I am up and out the door to go Praise My GOD my SAVIOR GOR BLESS. THANK YOU GOD FOR THIS BEUTIFUL MORNING


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 28 2010, 07:02 AM~17022232
> *wow I was not feeling like going to church today and something told me to check in to the topic and now I see why,thanks for the motivation .I am up and out the door to go Praise My GOD my SAVIOR GOR BLESS. THANK YOU GOD FOR THIS BEUTIFUL MORNING
> *


GOoD deal brotha. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 28 2010, 08:02 AM~17022232
> *wow I was not feeling like going to church today and something told me to check in to the topic and now I see why,thanks for the motivation .I am up and out the door to go Praise My GOD my SAVIOR GOR BLESS. THANK YOU GOD FOR THIS BEUTIFUL MORNING
> *


You should go to a community college one day a week. It would make you smart like me, and probably cost less.


----------



## NIMSTER64

How is everyone doing? God Bless this world. we need his blessing


----------



## rzarock

Duez,
For the most part, I'm with you on this subject but I was just wondering out of pure curiosity if you've ever managed to change someone's mind about religion and God. I'm not saying your efforts should stop I'm just wondering. I've never had anyone budge...but then again, I definetly don't try as hard as you do. My wife and I have religious discussions/debates often (she's catholic, I'm not). We've been married for over 10 years and initially would go at it like cats and dogs. Now, we can be civilized about it but we still don't agree. I say, if it's this important to you, more power to you. Just remember these people are just as passionate as you are.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Mar 28 2010, 08:22 PM~17027194
> *Duez,
> For the most part, I'm with you on this subject but I was just wondering out of pure curiosity if you've ever managed to change someone's mind about religion and God. I'm not saying your efforts should stop I'm just wondering. I've never had anyone budge...but then again, I definetly don't try as hard as you do. My wife and I have religious discussions/debates often (she's catholic, I'm not). We've been married for over 10 years and initially would go at it like cats and dogs. Now, we can be civilized about it but we still don't agree. I say, if it's this important to you, more power to you. Just remember these people are just as passionate as you are.
> *


Yeah I have. People dont like it, but it's better than going through life talking to an imaginary friend. A delusional existence is not better than understanding the truth.


----------



## BigTay

Where There Is No Vision, The People Shall Perish!! Proverbs 29:18
Blvd Customs, Indiana... We are a God fearing Company based out of Merrillville, In. Come check us out... My God Bless us All... 219-678-0405 Ask for Leonardo, I'm Big Tay A.K.A. HOGMAN2 Tha Painter... Riches obtained through competion are NEVER permenant, They are your Today ANOTHERS tommorrow... Come Kick it with Us get a word with us.... if nothing else... Lowriders Wit A Purpose!! Check Out Our WorK....


----------



## BigTay




----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by BigTay_@Mar 28 2010, 10:19 PM~17027847
> *Where There Is No Vision, The People Shall Perish!! Proverbs 29:18
> Blvd Customs, Indiana... We are a God fearing Company based out of Merrillville, In. Come check us out... My God Bless us All... 219-678-0405 Ask for Leonardo, I'm Big Tay A.K.A. HOGMAN2 Tha Painter... Riches obtained through competion are NEVER permenant, They are your Today ANOTHERS tommorrow... Come Kick it with Us get a word with us.... if nothing else... Lowriders Wit A Purpose!! Check Out Our WorK....
> *


Welcome brother. This is AND shall remain a topic for brothers and sisters in Christ to encourage each other despite the persistent attempts of those who would call us stubborn but are relentless to listening and respecting others and their philosophical and spiritual decisions.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by BigTay_@Mar 28 2010, 10:20 PM~17027857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:

GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR BUSINESS!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigTay_@Mar 28 2010, 10:19 PM~17027847
> *Where There Is No Vision, The People Shall Perish!! Proverbs 29:18
> Blvd Customs, Indiana... We are a God fearing Company based out of Merrillville, In. Come check us out... My God Bless us All... 219-678-0405 Ask for Leonardo, I'm Big Tay A.K.A. HOGMAN2 Tha Painter... Riches obtained through competion are NEVER permenant, They are your Today ANOTHERS tommorrow... Come Kick it with Us get a word with us.... if nothing else... Lowriders Wit A Purpose!! Check Out Our WorK....
> *


What do you mean by God fearing? Allot of people misunderstand the saying


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 27 2010, 10:49 PM~17020182
> *Everything I say makes you smarter.
> *


I see where you are coming from.LOL sorry but you got the wrong person. try another topic :uh: or some one Else. your like a termite to me. although you eat at the core and decay you get shut down before you get to the heart of the stud. so you can be replaced. just a comparison I am doing to my field of work. termites are bad but under controlled they are no harm. they are just that termites that need nursing and food. AS LONG AS WE KEEP YOU HERE YOU ARE CONTAINED :biggrin: WE WON'T BEND SO YOU ARE NOT AND NEVER WERE A THREAT.


----------



## BigLazy903

will god still love me if i smoke weed but take care of my family and be a family man as i am... will it make me a bad person?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 28 2010, 11:22 PM~17028776
> *will god still love me if i smoke weed but take care of my family and be a family man as i am... will it make me a bad person?
> *


Yes he will. He loves us all. if he didn't he would not have died on the cross for our sins


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 28 2010, 09:36 PM~17029007
> *Yes he will. He loves us all. if he didn't he would not have died on the cross for our sins
> *


i know that! duh.. but people tell me im still sinning and im going to hell... :uh: 
i dont see why im not doing nothing wrong,


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 28 2010, 11:22 PM~17028776
> *will god still love me if i smoke weed but take care of my family and be a family man as i am... will it make me a bad person?
> *


My question to you is. have you seeked God lately? have you asked Him the same question? Have you gone to his temple?Have you accepted him as your savior. I am not God so I can't predict your eternal life. maybe you should get on bended knees and ask God :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 28 2010, 11:50 PM~17029256
> *i know that! duh..  but people tell me im still sinning and im going to hell...  :uh:
> i dont see why im not doing nothing wrong,
> *


its not what your doing right or wrong. its about your commitment to God. How do you feel? I bet you can answer your own question


----------



## NIMSTER64

Good night everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 28 2010, 09:58 PM~17029364
> *its not what your doing right or wrong. its about your commitment to God. How do you feel? I bet you can answer your own question
> *


thanks! just what i needed to hear :happysad:


----------



## midwestcoast

GOD BLESS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Yes those are THE purple rims!!! lol.. and did some ridding before tornados and storms hit after church. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

" A relaxed attitude lengthens a man's life; jealousy rots it away.  Proverbs 14:30
 
Feeling envious of what others have only causes us stree.  Let's be thankful for all God blesses us with.


----------



## ratfink ben

ttt For our Lord and Savior. Random pic post makes me laugh but this thread makes my heart smile.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Good morning everyone. LOL so scientist are trying to recreate the big bang THEORY LOL LOL LOL what are they thinking LOL. make a new earth ??? Crazy scientist


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 30 2010, 06:07 AM~17042031
> *Good morning everyone. LOL so scientist are trying to recreate the big bang THEORY LOL LOL LOL what are they thinking LOL. make a new earth ??? Crazy scientist
> *


They got the knowlege why not? Would be cool. No one said they should take gods place. But they did get all knowledge from him or her.


----------



## jvasquez

Praise GOD!!! :wave:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 30 2010, 07:07 AM~17042031
> *Good morning everyone. LOL so scientist are trying to recreate the big bang THEORY LOL LOL LOL what are they thinking LOL. make a new earth ??? Crazy scientist
> *


They're not trying to make anything. Just gonna observe. :wow:


----------



## Duez




----------



## RF LIFE

Royal Fantasies CC GOD bless to everyone


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 30 2010, 11:11 AM~17043209
> *Royal Fantasies CC GOD bless to everyone
> *


Praise The LORD Homie. GOD Bless You!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 30 2010, 08:57 AM~17043093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jvasquez

GOD BLESS YOU!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

Good morning


----------



## FORGIVEN

HELLO BROTHERS AND SISTERS HAVE A BLESSED DAY TODAY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Its nice out! :biggrin:


----------



## Duez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 31 2010, 02:49 PM~17057000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigLazy903

i hope jesus gets me a job!! been unemployed for a while, applyed everywhere and nothing, i lost faith already  :ugh: seems like all the idiot morons get all the good jobs..


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 31 2010, 05:38 PM~17057486
> *i hope jesus gets me a job!! been unemployed for a while, applyed everywhere and nothing, i lost faith already   :ugh: seems like all the idiot morons get all the good jobs..
> *


Do you believe in God? do you question him? Do me favor if you can. Get on your knees and ask Jesus into your heart. Ask for forgiveness. and let me know how you feel. if you meant it i Know that you will get a job offer. it might not be what you want but it will grow the same way your faith will grow. you have too, accept Jesus into your heart and be real about it


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 31 2010, 04:49 PM~17057000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Igonorant people. it's sad that thats all you could come up with. theres people that claim the word of God and they fail so sad sad.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 31 2010, 08:49 PM~17058994
> *Igonorant people. it's sad that thats all you could come up with. theres people that claim the word of God and they fail so sad sad.
> *


I've been to a few funerals with these bastards protesting. Wish I could do something about it.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 31 2010, 06:45 PM~17058960-->
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe in God? do you question him? Do me favor if you can. Get on your knees and ask Jesus into your heart. Ask for forgiveness. and let me know how you feel. if you meant it i Know that you will get a job offer. it might not be what you want but it will grow the same way your faith will grow. you have too, accept Jesus into your heart and be real about it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wont work. After you find a job, make yourself more qualified to do more jobs incase you get unemployed again.
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Mar 31 2010, 06:49 PM~17058994
> *Igonorant people. it's sad that thats all you could come up with. theres people that claim the word of God and they fail so sad sad.
> *


Im on your side on that one. Wack ass christian protesters. :angry:


----------



## GROUPEC

LOW RIDER GOSPEL FEST,SATURDAY APRIL 23,FROM 10AM TO 4PM,KEARNY HIGH SCHOOL 7651 WELLINGTON ST. LINDA VISTA CA 92111 858 429 4010 WWW.VINECHRISTIANCHURCH.COM


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 31 2010, 05:45 PM~17058960
> *Do you believe in God? do you question him? Do me favor if you can. Get on your knees and ask Jesus into your heart. Ask for forgiveness. and let me know how you feel. if you meant it i Know that you will get a job offer. it might not be what you want but it will grow the same way your faith will grow. you have too, accept Jesus into your heart and be real about it
> *


im going to do that before i lay my head to rest tonight.. its just lately my lucks been 2 shit, excuse my french... but man ive tryed everything.. except for what u said.. my last resort is joining the army


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 31 2010, 07:03 PM~17059654
> *I've been to a few funerals with these bastards protesting. Wish I could do something about it.
> *


you can.. go get a machine gun paint ball gun and hit em up :cheesy:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 31 2010, 09:17 PM~17061620
> *im going to do that before i lay my head to rest tonight.. its just lately my lucks been 2 shit, excuse my french... but man ive tryed everything.. except for what u said.. my last resort is joining the army
> *


Joining the military is many people's first choice. Ain't nothing wrong with that. Those are real hero's.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 1 2010, 12:18 AM~17061632
> *you can.. go get a machine gun paint ball gun and hit em up :cheesy:
> *


their leader's daughter is a pretty good lawyer. We know better, although I may have told her once in sign language how she were number one. Should have seen the look on her face.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 1 2010, 12:17 AM~17061620
> *im going to do that before i lay my head to rest tonight.. its just lately my lucks been 2 shit, excuse my french... but man ive tryed everything.. except for what u said.. my last resort is joining the army
> *


be carefull, if you enlist a s somr sort of "last resort" you are going to hate your choice and the people in charge of you are going to hate you. I joined because I just wanted to.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 31 2010, 09:03 PM~17059654
> *I've been to a few funerals with these bastards protesting. Wish I could do something about it.
> *


yea man sometimes I wonder how faith full and sinless they are. its OK I think to protest against abortions but in a civil way


----------



## jvasquez

Today is national atheist DAY- only the fool in his heart say there is no GOD. - Psalm 14:1

GOD BLESS YOU!


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 1 2010, 08:23 AM~17064748
> *Today is national atheist DAY- only the fool in his heart say there is no GOD. - Psalm 14:1
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!
> *


 :0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 1 2010, 09:23 AM~17064748
> *Today is national atheist DAY- only the fool in his heart say there is no GOD. - Psalm 14:1
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!
> *


Sounds like some mind control telling you how to believe. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 1 2010, 03:05 PM~17068102
> *Sounds like some mind control telling you how to believe.  :wow:
> *


 :wow: 
Keep pulling!


----------



## Forgiven 63

pray for me homies.............. my wife just found out I got another lowride !

he we go................ :happysad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 1 2010, 11:15 PM~17073139
> *pray for me homies.............. my wife just found out I got another lowride !
> 
> he we go................  :happysad:
> *


Like I tell mine. I don't drink, smoke, or cheat. What else would keep me from going crazy. Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Willie Lunchmeat

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 31 2010, 02:38 PM~17057486
> *i hope jesus gets me a job!! been unemployed for a while, applyed everywhere and nothing, i lost faith already   :ugh: seems like all the idiot morons get all the good jobs..
> *


While your at it,you should ask him for a cheese burger and a 58 rag.....organized religion is a racket,religion was invented to keep the masses in line,people will believe anything thats o;d and written,when the bible was written people also believed the world was flat....I believe in a higher power but not the old white man in european paintings......watch these beer drinking christians with bubble butt avitars get angry.....Willie


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@Apr 2 2010, 01:22 AM~17073203
> *While your at it,you should ask him for a cheese burger and a 58 rag.....organized religion is a racket,religion was invented to keep the masses in line,people will believe anything thats o;d and written,when the bible was written people also believed the world was flat....I believe in a higher power but not the old white man in european paintings......watch these beer drinking christians with bubble butt avitars get angry.....Willie
> *


It's all good Homie...no one is perfect. Many people believed the world was flat and were proven wrong...just don't be one that doesn't believe JESUS is THE ONLY WAY to the FATHER. You don't want to be proven wrong there Homie.

I pray GOD would send laborers across your path to help share HIS GOOD NEWS.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 2 2010, 01:22 AM~17073197
> *Like I tell mine. I don't drink, smoke, or cheat. What else would keep me from going crazy. Lol! :biggrin:
> *



:happysad: I dont smoke, drink, or cheat........... but man I love to lowride...

wish she would get that it's what keeps me from going monkey crazy !


----------



## REPENTANCE

God bless all lost and found. As birth was given for us, in Jesus name.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 2 2010, 01:45 AM~17073325
> *:happysad: I dont smoke, drink, or cheat...........  but man I love to lowride...
> 
> wish she would get that it's what keeps me from going monkey crazy !
> *


Yeah but you be staying up late on layitlow too.... :0

What you doing D?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 2 2010, 01:51 AM~17073358
> *Yeah but you be staying up late on layitlow too.... :0
> 
> What you doing D?
> *



dont want to go in the room...... she may wake up and pop me !
hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FtK-QCiD-FE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FtK-QCiD-FE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 2 2010, 01:52 AM~17073363
> *dont want to go in the room......  she may wake up and pop me !
> hno:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 2 2010, 01:52 AM~17073363
> *dont want to go in the room......  she may wake up and pop me !
> hno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Punch

HAPPY GOOD FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Apr 1 2010, 11:45 PM~17073325-->
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad: I dont smoke, drink, or cheat...........  but man I love to lowride...
> 
> wish she would get that it's what keeps me from going monkey crazy !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A car is to get back and forth as fast as you can. That's what mine thinks. I try. But just normally leave here at local stuff. While I show or Cruz. Unless I'm going to eat. Then that still cost me gas Cruz money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 11:51 PM~17073358
> *Yeah but you be staying up late on layitlow too.... :0
> 
> What you doing D?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BB in hand all day.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Forgiven 63_@Apr 1 2010, 11:52 PM~17073363
> *dont want to go in the room......  she may wake up and pop me !
> hno:
> *


Got to roll on side and type fast. Touch screen better. Ever time she mumbles or signs I pat her on butt with free hand. And turn turn BB upside down. Lol. She rather have me on lil then out in shed. Durn 3 BB cost more then me buying a 50 dollar part once a month. And I only play on lil. No other apps. Besides bank and work stuff. Haha.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Apr 2 2010, 12:10 AM~17073439
> *HAPPY GOOD FRIDAY!!!!!
> *


Well technically we remember today and have a happy rejoiced sunday. When he rose out the grave. :biggrin: 


Gona be nice out all weekend so I can bump the church tunes and waste gas. Lol.


----------



## 1regio3

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 2 2010, 06:58 AM~17074084
> *Well technically we remember today and have a happy rejoiced sunday. When he rose out the grave.  :biggrin:
> Gona be nice out all weekend so I can bump the church tunes and waste gas.  Lol.
> *


Happy execution of Jesus day. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 1regio3+Apr 2 2010, 06:03 AM~17074098-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha. Most us will clean all day to shine with the peeps sunday morning.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Apr 2 2010, 06:05 AM~17074104
> *Happy execution of Jesus day. :biggrin:
> *


You love this thread. And he wasn't executed. He gave his life. Try again! :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 2 2010, 07:11 AM~17074123
> *You love this thread. And he wasn't executed. He gave his life. Try again! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I do. And I dont think he nailed himself to that cross.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 2 2010, 06:36 AM~17074232
> *Yeah I do. And I dont think he nailed himself to that cross.
> *


Naw but he knew he got ratted out and thrown to the Jews. Keep reading. You'll learn. :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

Stupid good Friday, nothing good about it. Jesus (an Israeli prophet) was killed on a Friday. So every 1st Friday in April, the US stops working, kids stop learning, and restaurants sell less beef. This christian tradition does nothing but hurt the economy.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 2 2010, 07:43 AM~17074257
> *Naw but he knew he got ratted out and thrown to the Jews. Keep reading. You'll learn.  :cheesy:
> *


A jew being thrown to jews?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Apr 2 2010, 01:59 AM~17073399-->
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Punch_@Apr 2 2010, 02:10 AM~17073436
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



and she dont even know I bought a new car........... she just knows I was out working on a lowrider....... :happysad: 

last night .. wife -----> :rant: :| <------ me

Looks like this ride will be built in ninja mode ..... :ninja:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Apr 2 2010, 06:44 AM~17074264-->
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid good Friday, nothing good about it. Jesus (an Israeli prophet) was killed on a Friday. So every 1st Friday in April, the US stops working, kids stop learning, and restaurants sell less beef. This christian tradition does nothing but hurt the economy.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we working and going to school..I eat all the cow I can.. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Apr 2 2010, 06:45 AM~17074266
> *A jew being thrown to jews?
> *


Keep reading your getting there little guy.. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 2 2010, 08:17 AM~17074430
> *we working and going to school..I eat all the cow I can..  :cheesy:
> Keep reading your getting there little guy.. :biggrin:
> *


The bible's wack, rather read some non-fiction youngster.


----------



## jvasquez

I saw this on twitter yesterday...

RT @PastorJPerez - JESUS ONLY NEEDED THE TOMB FOR THE WEEKEND. (;<

:thumbsup:

OH YOU BETTER BELIEVE HE'S STILL ALIVE. :worship:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 2 2010, 09:38 AM~17075055
> *I saw this on twitter yesterday...
> 
> RT @PastorJPerez - JESUS ONLY NEEDED THE TOMB FOR THE WEEKEND. (;<
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> OH YOU BETTER BELIEVE HE'S STILL ALIVE. :worship:
> *


Where is he? :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 2 2010, 11:13 AM~17075340
> *Where is he? :0
> *


I guess you will never know. but we know. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 2 2010, 10:20 AM~17075402
> *I guess you will never know. but we know. :biggrin:
> *


In the heavens? hno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 2 2010, 09:25 AM~17075449
> *In the heavens? hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


try again! Thats the barron moon.. We have not been too.. :0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 2 2010, 10:34 AM~17075531
> *try again! Thats the barron moon.. We have not been too.. :0
> *


Is that why Obama scrapped plans to go back? :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

:uh: yall killing it .... we been to the moon ! ! 
it was just what we found there ! ! ! 


The whole moon landing thing - Fake ! 
But we been to the moon before that ! it's just what they found....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 2 2010, 10:34 AM~17075531
> *try again! Thats the barron moon.. We have not been too.. :0
> *


People always look up when referring to heaven. How far up is it? That is an actual photo from the moon, so is it farther than the moon or somewhere in between?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Blind faith!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 2 2010, 11:44 AM~17075637
> *
> *



Was up duez ..... Just got me a new ride homie  , Have a good weekend bro and if you dont mind me saying. God Bless you and your Family bro.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 2 2010, 10:13 AM~17075340
> *Where is he? :0
> *


EVERYWHERE BROTHER  AND IN MY HEART  HE KEEPS ME BREATHING.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

7PM. Sat night movie. 10 commandments!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Apr 2 2010, 11:08 AM~17075875-->
> 
> 
> 
> Was up duez .....  Just got me a new ride homie    ,  Have a good weekend bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New cars are always exciting. :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-FORGIVEN_@Apr 2 2010, 05:46 PM~17079217
> *EVERYWHERE BROTHER  AND IN MY HEART   HE KEEPS ME BREATHING.
> *


Then why dont people look down when they talk to dead relatives, or ask the god a question?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by divyyne1+Apr 2 2010, 02:45 PM~17077706-->
> 
> 
> 
> so any plans this weekend??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-down_by_law_@Apr 2 2010, 02:55 PM~17077795
> *yeah i gotta hide some eggs for Jesus's comeback
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Easter egg hunt and ride Sat! Church and cook out sunday. All bROthers welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## refined93

can somebody please post pics of some clean christian rides.... :angel: :angel:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 2 2010, 10:16 PM~17082311
> *can somebody please post pics of some clean christian rides.... :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 2 2010, 02:45 AM~17073325
> *:happysad: I dont smoke, drink, or cheat...........  but man I love to lowride...
> 
> wish she would get that it's what keeps me from going monkey crazy !
> *


QUOTE(96ROADMASTER @ Apr 2 2010, 01:22 AM) 
Like I tell mine. I don't drink, smoke, or cheat. What else would keep me from going crazy. Lol! 

rite on :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hope alls well! Give ridding put today! Bikes cars and just folks out! You'll be safe on therse roads. And ill send prayers put in church in the morning. Feel free to swing by my house and get some chicken, beans, chit Lins, greens, pig feet, and much more! As we celebrate the rise of our lord on that third day.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Oh ya! Whose watching the ten comandments! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 3 2010, 12:16 AM~17082311
> *can somebody please post pics of some clean christian rides.... :angel:  :angel:
> *



















































































:happysad: GOD HAS BLESSED ME WITH THE RIDE I HAVE A TESTIMONY BUT LET ME PRAY ABOUT IT THANK YOU FOR ALL THE PRAYERS THIS IS BIG:worship: GOD IS WONDERFUL:worship: THANK YOU SISTERS AND BROTHER FOR THE PRAYERS:worship: I AM SO EXITED THIS IS TRULY A WORK OF GOD. THE DOCTORS WERE EVEN FREAKING OUT THEY WERE LIKE THATS NOT POSIBLE.


----------



## NIMSTER64

PRAISE THE LORD.









THANK YOU JESUS WOW I CAN'T WAIT TO SHARE THE LOVE OF GOD.
duez please explain your thoughts on this.(what just happend to a non believer) THANK YOU GOD.:worship:GOD
:worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I LOVE JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 3 2010, 10:24 PM~17088795
> *PRAISE THE LORD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU JESUS WOW I CAN'T WAIT TO SHARE THE LOVE OF GOD.
> duez please explain your thoughts on this.(what just happend to a non believer) THANK YOU GOD.:worship:GOD
> :worship:
> *


A computer generated dancing baby?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 3 2010, 10:27 PM~17088813
> *I LOVE JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Does your wife know? :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 4 2010, 12:52 AM~17089509
> *Does your wife know? :0
> *


HAHAHA!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 3 2010, 10:52 PM~17089509
> *Does your wife know? :0
> *


 :wow:
Was that called for you smook! Gees lil gets on my nerves some times.


----------



## NIMSTER64

JESUS IS RISEN AMEN


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 4 2010, 09:01 AM~17091301
> *JESUS IS RISEN AMEN
> *


What's his phone number, e-mail? I got some problems with the universe, that I'd like to go over with him.


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 4 2010, 08:01 AM~17091301
> *JESUS IS RISEN AMEN
> *


ALL PRAISE AND GLORY TO THE KING. JESUS LIVES.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 4 2010, 11:24 AM~17091791
> *What's his phone number, e-mail? I got some problems with the universe, that I'd like to go over with him.
> *


777-7777 or if you want to speak to him directly just accept him into your heart and pray


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 4 2010, 10:39 AM~17091898
> *777-7777 or if you want to speak to him directly just accept him into your heart and pray
> *


That's it? I can just hold my hands together, close my eyes, and speak directly to a person that can make a planet from nothing? :0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Apr 4 2010, 10:28 AM~17091812
> *ALL PRAISE AND GLORY TO THE KING. JESUS LIVES.
> *


Than where is he? :wow:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 4 2010, 11:41 AM~17091909
> *That's it? I can just hold my hands together, close my eyes, and speak directly to a person that can make a planet from nothing?  :0
> *


 :cheesy: 

DUEZ YOU ON A ROLL bROtha.

I BELIEVE IN GOD, I BELIEVE THERE IS DAY OF JUDGEMENT, AND A PLACE SOMEWHERE BETTER THEN THIS. WHAT I DO NOT BELIEVE IN, IS A BOOK THAT IS SUPPOSED TO TELL ME TO GO TO A CHURCH AND FELLOWSHIP SO I CAN GIVE THEM MY MONEY.... :nono: :twak: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## Duez

Be thankful that you guys live in the US, where you only have to deal with people ridiculing you. :wow:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Apr 4 2010, 11:28 AM~17091812
> *ALL PRAISE AND GLORY TO THE KING. JESUS LIVES.
> *














BET HE MADE SURE NOT TO LIVE IN NORTH KOREA... :cheesy:


----------



## 122west

well good afternoon my brothers, giving thanks to god our father,and his son jesus christ, who paid for are sins on the cross. hi .my name is joe with the impalas car club in san antonio txs. have a 72 impala show car call the hulk. i use it as a witness /testimony tool to encourage others. what christ has done for me since i pick up my cross and follow him. brothers lets us share the love to all. amen


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Just finished egg hunt! Durn kids drive me crazy. Time to eat!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 4 2010, 10:02 AM~17092008
> *:cheesy:
> 
> DUEZ YOU ON A ROLL bROtha.
> 
> I BELIEVE IN GOD, I BELIEVE THERE IS DAY OF JUDGEMENT, AND A PLACE SOMEWHERE BETTER THEN THIS.  WHAT I DO NOT BELIEVE IN, IS A BOOK THAT IS SUPPOSED TO TELL ME TO GO TO A CHURCH AND FELLOWSHIP SO I CAN GIVE THEM MY MONEY.... :nono: :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


 :uh: 

Na he just clowning. Not cool. But tithes pay the bills! Same as club dues. You want AC at church? Lights? And we have food programs for elders. Also kid and teenage programs that serve a function to the community. And all that cost!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 4 2010, 10:02 AM~17092008
> *:cheesy:
> 
> DUEZ YOU ON A ROLL bROtha.
> 
> I BELIEVE IN GOD, I BELIEVE THERE IS DAY OF JUDGEMENT, AND A PLACE SOMEWHERE BETTER THEN THIS.  WHAT I DO NOT BELIEVE IN, IS A BOOK THAT IS SUPPOSED TO TELL ME TO GO TO A CHURCH AND FELLOWSHIP SO I CAN GIVE THEM MY MONEY.... :nono: :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


And you know you can swing by and say hi once in a while!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HAPPY EASTER BROTHER'S & SISTER'S 

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!

TTT FOR OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :angel:


----------



## God's Son2

I'm your friend and also your brother


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 4 2010, 01:16 PM~17092982
> *:uh:
> 
> Na he just clowning. Not cool. But tithes pay the bills! Same as club dues. You want AC at church? Lights? And we have food programs for elders. Also kid and teenage programs that serve a function to the community. And all that cost!
> *


Aslong as their not buying stained glass windows and marble floors with $20,000 brass statues of people that died thousands of years ago. The catholics are the worst, sending all that money to Rome with their multi-billion dollar empire. People working their asses off and convinced that a god wants them to give money to the church.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Happy Easter family. He has risen! :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 4 2010, 01:17 PM~17093437
> *Aslong as their not buying stained glass windows and marble floors with $20,000 brass statues of people that died thousands of years ago. The catholics are the worst, sending all that money to Rome with their multi-billion dollar empire. People working their asses off and convinced that a god wants them to give money to the church.
> *


Yup. I don't agree with sending all your funds. I pay 5 for a movie. And 5for church.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :angel: 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN (JESUS NAME).


----------



## FORGIVEN

LORD I LIFT YOURE NAME ON HIGH


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 4 2010, 04:17 PM~17093437
> *Aslong as their not buying stained glass windows and marble floors with $20,000 brass statues of people that died thousands of years ago. The catholics are the worst, sending all that money to Rome with their multi-billion dollar empire. People working their asses off and convinced that a god wants them to give money to the church.
> *


When I was stationed in Italy my folks came into town so we went to the Vatican. Multibillion doesn't even begin to describe it! They could have a yard sale and feed and clothe millions!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 5 2010, 10:26 AM~17100436
> *When I was stationed in Italy my folks came into town so we went to the Vatican. Multibillion doesn't even begin to describe it! They could have a yard sale and feed and clothe millions!
> *


 :0


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 5 2010, 10:21 AM~17100376
> *LORD I LIFT YOURE NAME ON HIGH
> *


AMEN BROTHER FORGIVEN :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 5 2010, 06:39 PM~17104609
> *AMEN BROTHER FORGIVEN :thumbsup:
> *


How far does that go? Would you give him a kidney? I'm not trying to be rude, just curious.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 04:11 AM~17109606
> *How far does that go? Would you give him a kidney? I'm not trying to be rude, just curious.
> *


 :dunno: NO NEED for that bro you say not trying to be rude so why say that I know your not that ignorant :dunno:


----------



## PEREZJ

well back in here again seeing how's my peeps doing :cheesy: :roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## PEREZJ

I hope every one had a good Easter sunday I enjoyed mind :angel: :worship: :angel:


----------



## PEREZJ

Dethroning the Judge


----------



## PEREZJ

Evolution was introduced as an atheistic alternative to the biblical view of creation. According to evolution, man created God rather than vice versa. The evolutionists' ultimate agenda is to eliminate faith in God altogether and thereby do away with moral accountability.


----------



## PEREZJ

Intuition suggests a series of questions to the human mind when we contemplate our origin: Who is in control of the universe? Is there Someone who is sovereign—a Lawgiver? Is there a universal Judge? Is there a transcendent moral standard to live by? Is there Someone to whom we will be accountable? Will there be a final assessment of how we live our lives? Will there be any final judgment?


----------



## PEREZJ

Those are the very questions evolution was invented to avoid.


----------



## PEREZJ

Evolution was devised to explain away the God of the Bible—not because evolutionists really believed a Creator was unnecessary to explain how things began, but because they did not want the God of Scripture as their Judge. Marvin L. Lubenow writes,


----------



## PEREZJ

Quote___The real issue in the creation/evolution debate is not the existence of God. The real issue is the nature of God. To think of evolution as basically atheistic is to misunderstand the uniqueness of evolution. Evolution was not designed as a general attack against theism. It was designed as a specific attack against the God of the Bible, and the God of the Bible is clearly revealed through the doctrine of creation. Obviously, if a person is an atheist, it would be normal for him to also be an evolutionist. But evolution is as comfortable with theism as it is with atheism. An evolutionist is perfectly free to choose any god he wishes, as long as it is not the God of the Bible. The gods allowed by evolution are private, subjective, and artificial. They bother no one and make no absolute ethical demands. However, the God of the Bible is the Creator, Sustainer, Savior, and Judge. All are responsible to him. He has an agenda that conflicts with that of sinful humans. For man to be created in the image of God is very awesome. For God to be created in the image of man is very comfortable. (Bones of Contention: A Creationist Assessment of Human Fossils, 188-89).


----------



## PEREZJ

To put it simply, evolution was invented in order to eliminate the God of Genesis and thereby to oust the Lawgiver and obliterate the inviolability of His law. Evolution is simply the latest means our fallen race has devised in order to suppress our innate knowledge and the biblical testimony that there is a God and that we are accountable to Him (cf. Romans 1:28). By embracing evolution, modern society aims to do away with morality, responsibility, and guilt. Society has embraced evolution with such enthusiasm because people imagine that it eliminates the Judge and leaves them free to do whatever they want without guilt and without consequences.


----------



## PEREZJ

It's important to remember that evolutionary theories (e.g., favorable mutation, millions of years) did not arise from honest scientific inquiry—evolution is science with an agenda. Evolution began and continues in rebellion against the Creator, ignoring the Lawgiver and dethroning the Judge. Even its science is afloat on a sea of irrationality, supported only by the murky depths of contradiction and speculation.


----------



## PEREZJ

Many professing and influential Christians are ignoring that evidence these days—i.e., the origins of evolution—when they encourage us to harmonize evolutionary theory with the Bible. Why surrender the ground to unlawful rebels? Why dialogue with the enemy about this? Why give the interloper a voice?


----------



## PEREZJ

There are far too many who claim Christ's name but are not delighted with His law; they are not content to meditate on God's Word day and night. Rather, they are intimidated by the counsel of the wicked (evolutionary theory), are attracted to the way of sinners (desire for relevance and academic credibility), and are longing for the seat of scoffers (positions of respect and influence). Try as they may, there's no dethroning the Judge; they'll meet Him one day.


----------



## PEREZJ

That one is for Duez I think last time I was in here you were talking on evolution or something of that nature so I had a little time this morning to jot down some line about it hope that help keep reserching for your self see if you can come up with something better..


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 6 2010, 06:59 AM~17110006
> *That one is for Duez I think last time I was in here you were talking on evolution or something of that nature so I had a little time this morning to jot down some line about it hope that help keep reserching for your self see if you can come up with something better..
> *


and we can discuss about it seeing i have a little time today to help you out..or anybody that want to know..about the Word of God..  :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

ILL CHECK IN LATER TODAY TO SEE WHAT GOING ON TODAY LATERZZ GOD BLESS :roflmao: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

good morning everyone great info PerezJ


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 03:11 AM~17109606
> *How far does that go? Would you give him a kidney? I'm not trying to be rude, just curious.
> *


if you were not tring to be rude then why mention that your not trying to be rude? That coment inplies that you knew it was rude.but yet you post it.I know a few people that are not christians who have donate an organ while they were alive to people they never met.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 6 2010, 07:37 AM~17110065
> *good morning everyone great info PerezJ
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I'm on the phone so I can't type up to much but. I believe god put knowlege into man for reason. And some parts of evolution are proven. Why have humans gotten bigger and stronger in even the last 100yr. Hell our kids are in general bigger. Why do some animals seem to be upgraded? Science got us far. And things do evolve. Its been proven. The only thing not know is how and why. That's when my faith kicks in. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ+Apr 6 2010, 04:34 AM~17109933-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  NO NEED for that bro you say not trying to be rude so why say that I know your not that ignorant    :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like the term is used to suggest a stronger relationship than really exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 04:40 AM~17109944
> *Evolution was introduced as an atheistic alternative to the biblical view of creation. According to evolution, man created God rather than vice versa. The evolutionists' ultimate agenda is to eliminate faith in God altogether and thereby do away with moral accountability.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evolution is observed in everyday life. The idea was actually not published because of its anti-christ suggestions.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PEREZJ_@Apr 6 2010, 04:41 AM~17109952
> *Those are the very questions evolution was invented to avoid.
> *


Evolution was not "invented". It is observed. You cant stare it straight in the face and say it's not there.



> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 6 2010, 05:40 AM~17110072-->
> 
> 
> 
> if you were not tring to be rude then why mention that your not trying to be rude? That coment inplies that you knew it was rude.but yet you post it.I know a few people that are not christians who have donate an organ while they were alive to people they never met.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meant no offense by the question. Just wondering if she meant it, or was just saying it for some other reason.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 07:20 AM~17110330
> * I'm on the phone so I can't type up to much but. I believe god put knowlege into man for reason. And some parts of evolution are proven. Why have humans gotten bigger and stronger in even the last 100yr. Hell our kids are in general bigger. Why do some animals seem to be upgraded? Science got us far. And things do evolve. Its been proven. The only thing not know is how and why. That's when my faith kicks in.  :biggrin:
> *


That comes from education. Some people already know the answers, the rest believe a god did it.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 6 2010, 04:51 AM~17109981
> *To put it simply, evolution was invented in order to eliminate the God of Genesis and thereby to oust the Lawgiver and obliterate the inviolability of His law. Evolution is simply the latest means our fallen race has devised in order to suppress our innate knowledge and the biblical testimony that there is a God and that we are accountable to Him (cf. Romans 1:28). By embracing evolution, modern society aims to do away with morality, responsibility, and guilt. Society has embraced evolution with such enthusiasm because people imagine that it eliminates the Judge and leaves them free to do whatever they want without guilt and without consequences.
> *


So no evolution eh? Swine flu existed in the garden of eden? When your god made man he said "let antibiotics only work sometimes"? Virus' evolve to survive in whatever environment they encounter. That is evolution. It's the reason antibiotics are not passed like vitamins.


----------



## rzarock

Posted this in another topic but thought it belonged here as well.







> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Apr 6 2010, 12:03 AM~17109277
> *And that goes hand and hand with the point I always try to make to the anti Christian crowd. They are taking every word literally. It is just a reference point. There is more to being a Christian than just reading the bible. You also don't read the bible like every other book, from cover to cover. Although there are contradictions, the over all theme is to love your neighbor. They can not bring themselves to be humble or accept the fact that not everyone is in agreement with each other, so the proceed to bash because of their own internal hatred.
> *



So the bible is not meant to be taken literally. Do you believe literally, the book of Genesis? Do you believe literally in eternal life in heaven through the belief in Jesus? What about Jesus literally coming back from the dead? Do you believe that God physically removed a rib from Adam's rib cage and from that bone made Eve? Do you believe that God physically created the entire universe in a week and now looks over only earth, answering prayers and intervening?

The bible as a whole could be interpreted in so many ways it's mind boggling. So why is one interpretation better than the other? All interpretations were made by man whom we all know is not perfect. What if heaven is just the legacy you leave behind after passing away? A good person that did wonderful things throughout their life would be remembered forever in a positive light. A bad person would be remembered as a loser forever. Respecting people, helping others, "loving your neighbor", not killing, not stealing, being overall a good person is learned everyday through good parenting and doesn't NEED to come from ANY book or specific religion; and to say that a Christian, personal, prayer answering god created good parenting is BS. People from all around the world of all different beliefs teach these morals without a Christian God. I’m not anti-Christian but I am anti-ignorance and do believe that NOBODY knows the real story of mans beginning or end. Not Christians, Muslims, Buddhists, Hindus, Scientists, Chemists, Physicists, Archeologists...nobody. People just believe passionately that they do.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 06:20 AM~17110330
> * I'm on the phone so I can't type up to much but. I believe god put knowlege into man for reason. And some parts of evolution are proven. Why have humans gotten bigger and stronger in even the last 100yr. Hell our kids are in general bigger. Why do some animals seem to be upgraded? Science got us far. And things do evolve. Its been proven. The only thing not know is how and why. That's when my faith kicks in.  :biggrin:
> *



Evolution is real and proven...faith in a personal god just gives you a warm fuzzy feeling about death and answers complex question with a blanket statement, "God did it". If that helps you, more power to you.


----------



## jvasquez

GOD BLESS! :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Apr 6 2010, 01:03 AM~17109277
> *And that goes hand and hand with the point I always try to make to the anti Christian crowd. They are taking every word literally. It is just a reference point. There is more to being a Christian than just reading the bible. You also don't read the bible like every other book, from cover to cover. Although there are contradictions, the over all theme is to love your neighbor. They can not bring themselves to be humble or accept the fact that not everyone is in agreement with each other, so the proceed to bash because of their own internal hatred.
> *


I dont know where people get this from. The bible verses I quoted, tell you to kill or enslave your neighbor. Jesus apparently hands out eternal suffering sentences to people that disobey him. Thats the battered wife syndrome. Telling you he loves you while he makes you suffer. :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

from Sunday..

:cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

production we put on during service .. Did not know my boy was going to Be Jesus ..LOL me and famly where playing / singing up front..


----------



## 65ragrider

this topic was open for christians to share God's glory threw our daily walking with the lord our God regardless if others agree or not.we have to fix this topic this is not a debate topic God vs evolution stuff stop brothers stop debating with this guys it makes us look bad you remember many are call but only a few are chosen you will not change their mine,so please lets fix this topic.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 6 2010, 06:51 AM~17109981
> *To put it simply, evolution was invented in order to eliminate the God of Genesis and thereby to oust the Lawgiver and obliterate the inviolability of His law. Evolution is simply the latest means our fallen race has devised in order to suppress our innate knowledge and the biblical testimony that there is a God and that we are accountable to Him (cf. Romans 1:28). By embracing evolution, modern society aims to do away with morality, responsibility, and guilt. Society has embraced evolution with such enthusiasm because people imagine that it eliminates the Judge and leaves them free to do whatever they want without guilt and without consequences.
> *


science is the pursuit of truth. Plain and simple. A true scientist lets his ideas and the ideas he aggrees or disaggrees with evolve and will explore every aspect to either prove or disprove even his opwn theories.

Religion doesn't let you do that, if you question the validity of an argument or idea from the Bible your loving "God" will send you to a place run by someone he loves but bannished for wanting to do things his own way. 

Angels by the way were NOT given free will so how did the "morning star" decide to go against his loving father?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 6 2010, 09:48 AM~17111836
> *this topic was open for christians  to share God's glory threw our daily walking with the lord our God regardless if others agree or not.we have to fix this topic this is not a debate topic God vs evolution stuff stop brothers stop debating with this guys it makes us look bad you remember many are call but only a few are chosen you will not change their mine,so please lets fix this topic.
> *


Bro, you're posting to an open forum that's on the WORLD WIDE WEB! It's accessible to the entire world (well maybe not China). If you think for one second you'll be able to post anything regarding religion and not have people disagree and be vocal about it, you're crazy. This topic has been going on for YEARS! If you want only Christian comments start your own topics on Christian websites. This is AMERICA! I don't have to agree with you, Duez, or anybody else and I can be vocal about it. You can't exclude people on a forum like this. :uh:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 6 2010, 10:07 AM~17111986
> *Bro, you're posting to an open forum that's on the WORLD WIDE WEB! It's accessible to the entire world (well maybe not China). If you think for one second you'll be able to post anything regarding religion and not have people disagree and be vocal about it, you're crazy. This topic has been going on for YEARS! If you want only Christian comments start your own topics on Christian websites. This is AMERICA! I don't have to agree with you, Duez, or anybody else and I can be vocal about it. You can't exclude people on a forum like this. :uh:
> *


He didnt say to exclude anyone. BLOGs are made for talking. But this room wasn't created for debate(as titled). Its not hard to understand at all. Take it as it is, not how its wanted. If you cant understand what he meant, just understand he's simply asking for respect. (Being it isn't being shown by those who want to knock what this room was created for, is why he's speaking to the ones who uphold it and ask them to not waste time arguing and looking just as bad as those disrespecting it.) 

ps- "AMERICA!" is not the world wide web.  

God bless..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 06:20 AM~17110330
> * I'm on the phone so I can't type up to much but. I believe god put knowlege into man for reason. And some parts of evolution are proven. Why have humans gotten bigger and stronger in even the last 100yr. Hell our kids are in general bigger. Why do some animals seem to be upgraded? Science got us far. And things do evolve. Its been proven. The only thing not know is how and why. That's when my faith kicks in.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats called drugs aka hormones. And they dont make us healthy. Most foods are drained of their nutrition now thanks to man abusing science in trying to play God and make things "better". That was their original intention in destroying Gods creation of these foods that naturally grew for us. But as we all know, now its for evil profit.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 08:33 AM~17111098
> *So no evolution eh? Swine flu existed in the garden of eden? When your god made man he said "let antibiotics only work sometimes"? Virus' evolve to survive in whatever environment they encounter. That is evolution. It's the reason antibiotics are not passed like vitamins.
> *


Growing is not evolution. The creation of different races in time were not evolution. Everything that lives does what it has to to survive period. 

More endless geneologies..

BACK TO PRAISE AND WORSHIP!! :biggrin: GODS WILL REIGNS! AMEN!


----------



## REPENTANCE

Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??


----------



## REPENTANCE

Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??


----------



## REPENTANCE

Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 5 2010, 06:39 PM~17104609
> *AMEN BROTHER FORGIVEN :thumbsup:
> *


  HALLELUYAH HE RIEGNS!!!!!!!!!!!! OUR LORD ALL MIGHTY REIGNS!!!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??


----------



## REPENTANCE

Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 6 2010, 05:23 AM~17110141
> *
> *


Maaaan bro! Where you been all my life!? :biggrin: 

"What u got on ma' salvation homie!?" :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 6 2010, 10:48 AM~17111836
> *this topic was open for christians  to share God's glory threw our daily walking with the lord our God regardless if others agree or not.we have to fix this topic this is not a debate topic God vs evolution stuff stop brothers stop debating with this guys it makes us look bad you remember many are call but only a few are chosen you will not change their mine,so please lets fix this topic.</span>
> *



I AGREE WITH YOU JOE, THIS IS A PLACE WHERE WE CAN COME AND ASK FOR PRAYER, TALK WITH ONE ANOTHER, AND YES FROM TIME TO TIME WE WILL HAVE PEOPLE LIKE THE <span style=\'color:blue\'>DUEZ I CANT CALL HIM LORD CAUSE THEIRS ONLY ONE LORD AND HE HAS RISEN  BUT WE ARE OPEN TO ANY DISCUSION TOO WHEN THEY WANT TO LEARN ABOUT OUR GOD AND NOT HAVE A DEBATE OF WHOS RIGHT AND WHOS WRONG. JUST MY TWO CENTS  PRAISE OUR GOD ALL MIGHTY


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 10:24 AM~17112133
> *He didnt say to exclude anyone. BLOGs are made for talking. But this room wasn't created for debate(as titled). Its not hard to understand at all. Take it as it is, not how its wanted. If you cant understand what he meant, just understand he's simply asking for respect.  (Being it isn't being shown by those who want to knock what this room was created for, is why he's speaking to the ones who uphold it and ask them to not waste time arguing and looking just as bad as those disrespecting it.)
> 
> ps- "AMERICA!" is not the world wide web.
> 
> God bless..
> *



I never said the *World Wide* Web was America. My point is that to start something like this, in a forum like this, and expect people who are just as passionate as you are about their beliefs (that happen to be different than yours) not to comment is ignorant (right, wrong or indifferent). Religion is a hot topic. For thousands of years wars have been fought and people have been murdered because of it so of course it's going to strike nerve. Are you saying that Christians don't speak up when they aren't directly being talked to?

PS - "this topic was open for christians to share God's glory threw our daily walking with the lord". If Blogs were "made for talking" doesn't this topic belong in one?

PSS - I understand what you all are wanting to do. I just don't think it's going to happen in a forum like this. Someone will respond with things you don't want to hear. Don't expect to start "Christian" themed topics and expect it to not get controversial. Have you read the other controversial topics that have been taken over (free masons in lowriding, Muslim lowrider check in)? Sometimes by Christians?

In all honesty, I enjoy reading what you all are posting and will visit often. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 12:36 PM~17112245
> *Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??
> *


What's Up? Checking in...

:0 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN

If the world hates you, keep in mind that it hated me first. If you belonged to the world, it would love you as its own. As it is, you do not belong to the world, but I have chosen you out of the world. That is why the world hates you. - John 15:18-19 - NIV


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 6 2010, 10:36 AM~17112250
> * HALLELUYAH HE RIEGNS!!!!!!!!!!!! OUR LORD ALL MIGHTY REIGNS!!!!!!
> *


ALWAYS & FOREVER


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 10:38 AM~17112259
> *Christian Lowriders Check in!, Where are all my Brothers at??
> *


TTT FOR CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS CHECK IN :thumbsup: 

PRAISE THE LORD FOR MY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S IN CHRIST JESUS :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 6 2010, 12:36 PM~17113159
> *TTT FOR CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS CHECK IN  :thumbsup:
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD FOR MY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S IN CHRIST JESUS  :thumbsup:
> *


x777 Sister :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 6 2010, 01:24 PM~17112579
> *What's Up? Checking in...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*You Asking for me to Roll up on you homie ! ! !* :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 6 2010, 12:02 PM~17112879
> *If the world hates you, keep in mind that it hated me first. If you belonged to the world, it would love you as its own. As it is, you do not belong to the world, but I have chosen you out of the world. That is why the world hates you. - John 15:18-19 - NIV
> *


The Lord covered all areas since the beginning. No contradictions at all. Just misunderstood readings(the poorly shepherded or not shepherded at all).

The Holy Bible. The only book ever written that tells not only the past & present, but the future as well.
The Holy bible. The most popular and most copied book of all time.

God is Good. ALL the time!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 6 2010, 11:14 AM~17112497
> *I never said the World Wide Web was America. My point is that to start something like this, in a forum like this, and expect people who are just as passionate as you are about their beliefs (that happen to be different than yours) not to comment is ignorant (right, wrong or indifferent). Religion is a hot topic. For thousands of years wars have been fought and people have been murdered because of it so of course it's going to strike nerve. Are you saying that Christians don't speak up when they aren't directly being talked to?
> 
> PS - "this topic was open for christians to share God's glory threw our daily walking with the lord". If Blogs were "made for talking" doesn't this topic belong in one?
> 
> PSS - I understand what you all are wanting to do. I just don't think it's going to happen in a forum like this. Someone will respond with things you don't want to hear. Don't expect to start "Christian" themed topics and expect it to not get controversial. Have you read the other controversial topics that have been taken over (free masons in lowriding, Muslim lowrider check in)? Sometimes by Christians?
> 
> In all honesty, I enjoy reading what you all are posting and will visit often. :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool you enjoy it. But i hope not for the sake of the arguing.
As far as this hoping people dont get mad, i cant buy that. What someone doesn't like in life, the mature/adult way of handling it is to go around it. not jump in it and attempt to demean it. The issue is just that this is the one place just like church people are able to come and disrespect, but are supposed to be able to not get the same flak back. So with that, people like Duez feel safe to come in here and talk that garbage, rather than on the street.

The last thing Jesus said after His resurrection was "I leave you with my peace", then ascended.
Peace is what we had before the haters began showing up. We aren't the ones lashing out at the haters in here. We didn't seek them out. They chose to seek this room out, enter it, and hate.
All i have to say to that type, is if this is how they do people that have done nothing to them, I would hate to think how their actual lives are today... because its obvious.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Perm! Wussup wit dat creepin holmes!? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'm a Jesus freak!!!!!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Apr 6 2010, 11:34 AM~17112228-->
> 
> 
> 
> Growing is not evolution. The creation of different races in time were not evolution. *Everything that lives does what it has to to survive period. *
> 
> More endless geneologies..
> 
> BACK TO PRAISE AND WORSHIP!! :biggrin:  GODS WILL REIGNS! AMEN!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what evolution is. I'm glad we both agree on its existence.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 03:09 PM~17114015
> *Thats cool you enjoy it. But i hope not for the sake of the arguing.
> As far as this hoping people dont get mad, i cant buy that. What someone doesn't like in life, the mature/adult way of handling it is to go around it. not jump in it and attempt to demean it.    The issue is just that this is the one place just like church people are able to come and disrespect, but are supposed to be able to not get the same flak back. So with that, people like Duez feel safe to come in here and talk that garbage, rather than on the street.
> 
> The last thing Jesus said after His resurrection was "I leave you with my peace", then ascended.
> Peace is what we had before the haters began showing up. We aren't the ones lashing out at the haters in here. We didn't seek them out. They chose to seek this room out, enter it, and hate.
> All i have to say to that type, is if this is how they do people that have done nothing to them, I would hate to think how their actual lives are today... because its obvious.
> *


I could just see you telling a scientists "you wouldn't say that in the streets."


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 11:29 AM~17112184
> *Thats called drugs aka hormones. And they dont make us healthy. Most foods are drained of their nutrition now thanks to man abusing science in trying to play God and make things "better".  That was their original intention in destroying Gods creation of these foods that naturally grew for us. But as we all know, now its for evil profit.
> *


How and why would somebody make food less healthy? How is profit evil?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 03:01 PM~17113941
> *The Lord covered all areas since the beginning. No contradictions at all. Just misunderstood readings(the poorly shepherded or not shepherded at all).
> 
> The Holy Bible. The only book ever written that tells not only the past & present, but the future as well.
> The Holy bible. The most popular and most copied book of all time.
> 
> God is Good. ALL the time!
> *


Not in North Korea. You'll get killed for that one.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 6 2010, 02:25 PM~17114138
> *I'm a Jesus freak!!!!!!!
> *


PRAISE THE LORD! I'M 1 TO :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

I think you guys got me all wrong though. I Want to believe in god. Everybody does. The bible is just not a good reason too. Some body give me some evidence, some proof, any reason at all to believe that a god exists now or ever did and we'll go from there. The "I woke up this morning" does not suggest the presence of a god. The "where did we all come from" can be explained by man, and has absolutely nothing to do with a god. So anybody?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 6 2010, 04:09 PM~17114538
> *PRAISE THE LORD! I'M 1 TO  :thumbsup:
> *


Why do you believe in god?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 6 2010, 03:25 PM~17114138
> *I'm a Jesus freak!!!!!!!
> *


Why do you believe in god?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 03:10 PM~17114030
> *Perm! Wussup wit dat creepin holmes!? :biggrin:
> *


Why do you believe in god?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 6 2010, 11:36 AM~17112250
> * HALLELUYAH HE RIEGNS!!!!!!!!!!!! OUR LORD ALL MIGHTY REIGNS!!!!!!
> *


Why do you believe in god?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 6 2010, 12:24 PM~17112579
> *What's Up? Checking in...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why do you believe in god?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 6 2010, 03:00 PM~17113930
> *You Asking for me to Roll up on you homie ! ! !  :biggrin:
> *


Why do you believe in god?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 6 2010, 04:54 AM~17109989
> *Many professing and influential Christians are ignoring that evidence these days—i.e., the origins of evolution—when they encourage us to harmonize evolutionary theory with the Bible. Why surrender the ground to unlawful rebels? Why dialogue with the enemy about this? Why give the interloper a voice?
> *


Why do you believe in god?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 6 2010, 10:48 AM~17111836
> *this topic was open for christians  to share God's glory threw our daily walking with the lord our God regardless if others agree or not.we have to fix this topic this is not a debate topic God vs evolution stuff stop brothers stop debating with this guys it makes us look bad you remember many are call but only a few are chosen you will not change their mine,so please lets fix this topic.
> *


Why do you believe in god?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 3 2010, 10:24 PM~17088795
> *PRAISE THE LORD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU JESUS WOW I CAN'T WAIT TO SHARE THE LOVE OF GOD.
> duez please explain your thoughts on this.(what just happend to a non believer) THANK YOU GOD.:worship:GOD
> :worship:
> *


Why do you believe in god?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 6 2010, 04:00 PM~17113930
> *You Asking for me to Roll up on you homie ! ! !  :biggrin:
> *


I'm easy to find... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Duez

Im curious to hear your answers. Fell free to leave one, even if I didnt ask you. From my stand point, there nothing that leads to a conclusion of a god existence. Prove me wrong. No philosophical nonsense either, I'm looking for hard fact. Also any "I dont understand it, so god must of done it" wont help me believe in a higher power.


----------



## b2sdad

If you truely had a seekers heart He (the Lord) can be found. 

Jeremiah 29:13

13 You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart.



At times when you reply to myself or any other brother you CLEARLY are doing the very best you can to mock us (believers). Which is to be expected, which doesn't bother me because the Lord said it would happen,

Job 17:2
Surely mockers surround me; my eyes must dwell on their hostility. 

So people like you duez are nothing new...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Apr 6 2010, 04:26 PM~17114710
> *If you truely had a seekers heart He (the Lord) can be found.
> 
> Jeremiah 29:13
> 
> 13 You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart.
> At times when you reply to myself or any other brother you CLEARLY are doing the very best you can to mock us (believers). Which is to be expected, which doesn't bother me because the Lord said it would happen,
> 
> Job 17:2
> Surely mockers surround me; my eyes must dwell on their hostility.
> 
> So people like you duez are nothing new...
> *


Yeah, I'm not really looking for soul searching. I'm looking for actual evidence. Some reason to believe other than a book saying that I should believe, and there will be people in real life telling me not to.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 10:24 AM~17112133
> *He didnt say to exclude anyone. BLOGs are made for talking. But this room wasn't created for debate(as titled). Its not hard to understand at all. Take it as it is, not how its wanted. If you cant understand what he meant, just understand he's simply asking for respect.  (Being it isn't being shown by those who want to knock what this room was created for, is why he's speaking to the ones who uphold it and ask them to not waste time arguing and looking just as bad as those disrespecting it.)
> 
> ps- "AMERICA!" is not the world wide web.
> 
> God bless..
> *


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 03:13 PM~17114577
> *Why do you believe in god?
> *


i know you don't understand but you have eyes and you don't see you have ears and you don't hear, God is everywhere every minute of my day when i wake up he's there when i go to sleep he's there i hear his voice when i do something wrong i hear him when i need hope when i'm down he's there when i need some one to talk to he's always there when i want to give up he gives me a hand and pulls me up and if i can't walk my path no more he carries me too bad you can see him hear him or feel him duez God is beutiful he loves me if im good or bad don't matters what i do he will always love me.ABA FATHER I LOVE YOU WITH ALL MY HEART AND SOUL.

THAT'S WHY I BELIEVE IN YOU GOD


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 6 2010, 06:16 PM~17115653
> *i know you don't understand but you have eyes and you don't see you have ears and you don't hear, God is everywhere every minute of my day when i wake up he's there when i go to sleep he's there i hear his voice when i do something wrong i hear him when i need hope when i'm down he's there when i need some one to talk to he's always there when i want to give up he gives me a hand and pulls me up and if i can't walk my path no more he carries me too bad you can see him hear him or feel him duez God is beutiful he loves me if im good or bad don't matters  what i do he will always love me.ABA FATHER I LOVE YOU WITH ALL MY HEART AND SOUL.
> 
> THAT'S WHY I BELIEVE IN YOU GOD
> *


That's deep. But it's still more of an imaginative existence, rather than an actual existence. I wanna see something physical that a god actually had an affect on.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 05:31 PM~17115770
> *That's deep. But it's still more of an imaginative existence, rather than an actual existence. I wanna see something physical that a god actually had an affect on.
> *


Look in mirror. :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 06:43 PM~17115853
> *Look in mirror.  :cheesy:
> *


Am I god?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 05:31 PM~17115770
> *That's deep. But it's still more of an imaginative existence, rather than an actual existence. I wanna see something physical that a god actually had an affect on.
> *



that is impossible for you like i said you have eyes and you can't see


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 6 2010, 06:53 PM~17115945
> *that is impossible for you like i said you have eyes and you can't see
> *


Thats pretty deep too. But I can in fact see. Tell me what to look at.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 6 2010, 05:53 PM~17115945
> *that is impossible for you like i said you have eyes and you can't see
> *


AMEN

John 1:1-5
1)In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.
2)The same was in the beginning with God.
3)All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made.
4)In him was life; and the life was the light of men.
5)And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.

no spiritual sight. he has not because he asks not.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 02:34 PM~17114204
> *Thats what evolution is. I'm glad we both agree on its existence.
> 
> I could just see you telling a scientists "you wouldn't say that in the streets."
> *


Your not a scientist. You just copy and paste what your told/what you cant find on the internet.

ps- i used to be a real scientist. to be one you have to be in the field and investigate yourself. do you have access to a microscope? maybe at least go to college where you can actually "see" this evidence in what you claim to look for? the answer is obvious in all that you type... so no need to answer out loud.
Peace hater.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 07:17 PM~17116141
> *AMEN
> 
> John 1:1-5
> 1)In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.
> 2)The same was in the beginning with God.
> 3)All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made.
> 4)In him was life; and the life was the light of men.
> 5)And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.
> 
> no spiritual sight. he has not because he asks not.
> *


So there's no real reason to think a god ever existed? Just spiritual reasons?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 07:21 PM~17116175
> *Your not a scientist. You just copy and paste what your told/what you cant find on the internet.
> 
> ps- i used to be a real scientist. to be one you have to be in the field and investigate yourself. do you have access to a microscope? maybe at least go to college where you can actually "see" this evidence in what you claim to look for? the answer is obvious in all that you type... so no need to answer out loud.
> Peace hater.
> *


Haha hater? I ask you to show me what you saw, that made you think a god exists, and you think I hate you?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 02:44 PM~17114296
> *How and why would somebody make food less healthy? How is profit evil?
> *


Are u serious, slow or just high again?

I thought you were a scientist(by your claim). What i wrote for you to ask that already said enough. (Hormones & other drugs to enlarge crops and animals for starters, the products from agriculture to animals all grow at a faster rate growing malnourised and are cut/killed before reaching ripe time to do so. Then crops and animals being freeze dried or vacuum packed, draws out 80-90 percent of the vitamins and nutrients) look up the rest on the internet like u do everything else. That stuff was taught in jr high & high school homie.

Profit alone isn't evil, profiting from/while killing others is. (Doing what was written above, cigarette selling, drug selling, etc) I think u know..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 06:24 PM~17116213
> *Haha hater? I ask you to show me what you saw, that made you think a god exists, and you think I hate you?
> *


no. i called u a hater cuz your a hater. always in here knocking people to feel better about yourself. thats what a hater is. thats what a hater does. hater.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 07:17 PM~17116141
> *AMEN
> 
> John 1:1-5
> 1)In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.
> 2)The same was in the beginning with God.
> 3)All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made.
> 4)In him was life; and the life was the light of men.
> 5)And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.
> 
> no spiritual sight. he has not because he asks not.
> *


So I'm looking at this again, and from what I can tell is, "The word was god". So there was never an actual god, only words of him. Like scooby doo. He's real in word, but you couldn't like go to hollywood and meet him, because he only exists on paper. Feel free anybody, to correct me if I got it wrong.

edited: wireless keyboard doesn't write what I type sometimes.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 07:31 PM~17116289
> *no. i called u a hater cuz your a hater. always in here knocking people to feel better about yourself. thats what a hater is. thats what a hater does. hater.
> *


You got me all wrong. I come in here to discuss something that is very important to me. You come in here to insult me. Hater.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 06:21 PM~17116184
> *So there's no real reason to think a god ever existed? Just spiritual reasons?
> *


As simple as the text is written, is a simple to understand. But you still dont get it. Thats what 65 meant by you dont have the vision, and the scripture it was backed with that i posted for you. But as i said(God 1st) bro, you have not because you've asked not. If you were seeking truly, you would be finding. but instead you come in here only to speak your ideologies and do your best to upset people. 
--so love you get from many, but 0 respect. and many tell you(even today) that some are willing to debate god vs science with you, but its clearly seen that you are one sided(stiff necked/hard headed) so people just get tired of you. no one wants to dislike you, but by your actions, it seems thats infact what you want people to do.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 07:30 PM~17116279
> *Are u serious, slow or just high again?
> 
> I thought you were a scientist(by your claim). What i wrote for you to ask that already said enough. (Hormones & other drugs to enlarge crops and animals for starters, the products from agriculture to animals all grow at a faster rate growing malnourised and are cut/killed before reaching ripe time to do so. Then crops and animals being freeze dried or vacuum packed, draws out 80-90 percent of the vitamins and nutrients) look up the rest on the internet like u do everything else.  That stuff was taught in jr high & high school homie.
> 
> Profit alone isn't evil, profiting from/while killing others is. (Doing what was written above, cigarette selling, drug selling, etc) I think u know..
> *


Where did I say I was a scientist? I'm a real estate appraiser. Hater.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 07:36 PM~17116342
> *As simple as the text is written, is a simple to understand. But you still dont get it. Thats what 65 meant by you dont have the vision, and the scripture it was backed with that i posted for you. But as i said(God 1st) bro, you have not because you've asked not. If you were seeking truly, you would be finding. but instead you come in here only to speak your ideologies and do your best to upset people.
> --so love you get from many, but 0 respect. and many tell you(even today) that some are willing to debate god vs science with you, but its clearly seen that you are one sided(stiff necked/hard headed) so people just get tired of you.  no one wants to dislike you, but by your actions, it seems thats infact what you want people to do.
> *


Why does your belief have to contradict science? If it was real, dont you think the stories would check out?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 06:32 PM~17116296
> *So I'm looking at this again, and from I can tell is "The word was god". So there was never an actual god, only words of him. Like scooby doo. He's real in word, but you couldn't like go to hollywood and meet him, because he only exists on paper. Feel free anybody, to correct me if I got it wrong.
> 
> WHAT??
> *


Man, as i just said. you show what you want to believe and not that you are looking for any truth at all. you obviously dont want Him to exsist more that you can provide so called "evidence" that he does'nt.

All anyone needs to know is that you yourself look dumb saying that you who did not and can not create or re-create yourself exsists but God does'nt. Saying it aint so is just lying to self.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 07:42 PM~17116404
> *Man, as i just said. you show what you want to believe and not that you are looking for any truth at all. you obviously dont want Him to exsist more that you can provide so called "evidence" that he does'nt.
> 
> All anyone needs to know is that you yourself look dumb saying that you who did not and can not create or re-create yourself exsists but God does'nt. Saying it aint so is just lying to self.
> *


No I really want to believe. Who wouldn't, but I'm not gonna pretend something is real without reason to. I wanna chill forever in heaven just like everybody else, but it's just not there.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 06:39 PM~17116372
> *Why does your belief have to contradict science? If it was real, dont you think the stories would check out?
> *


Science itself has nothing wrong with it. Its the people who use it and look at it totally incorrect just as fake Christians do with Christ and the Church.
Science only investigates(follows after what already is in creation), mimic's(whats already in creation), and uses whats already in creation to attempt to create the same item or something new(AGAIN -- WITH WHATS ALREADY IN CREATION).

Those that dont know what science actually is, for some odd reason believe at some point in time or another has began creating anything new.
Science comes after what already Is. Since the constant use of it, with men growing more profound in it and finding different ways to investigate, its only helped proven The Bible(not what we believe, but whats real)

You cant keep asking things in a blog room alone and actually expect to learn fully these things. You already said yourself you have not even read the Bible since you were a child. So therefore you dont even know what you are disclaiming, so truly their cant even be an "argument" if u will.

You dont need to argue with us, argue with yourself in your own personal search. Thats how you will find REAL answers(that you WILL trust because its YOU on YOUR own that will find them for YOURself.) Its what I did bro. Like i said, i was a scientist, well.. actually still am. Thats how I found the truth.
The spirit of searching for truth(the act of being a "scientist") never leaves you, only grows stronger.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 07:54 PM~17116519
> *Science itself has nothing wrong with it. Its the people who use it and look at it totally incorrect just as fake Christians do with Christ and the Church.
> Science only investigates(follows after what already is in creation), mimic's(whats already in creation), and uses whats already in creation to attempt to create the same item or something new(AGAIN -- WITH WHATS ALREADY IN CREATION).
> 
> Those that dont know what science actually is, for some odd reason believe at some point in time or another has began creating anything new.
> Science comes after what already Is. Since the constant use of it, with men growing more profound in it and finding different ways to investigate, its only helped proven The Bible(not what we believe, but whats real)
> 
> You cant keep asking things in a blog room alone and actually expect to learn fully these things.  You already said yourself you have not even read the Bible since you were a child. So therefore you dont even know what you are disclaiming, so truly their cant even be an "argument" if u will.
> 
> You dont need to argue with us, argue with yourself in your own personal search. Thats how you will find REAL answers(that you WILL trust because its YOU on YOUR own that will find them for YOURself.)  Its what I did bro. Like i said, i was a scientist, well.. actually still am. Thats how I found the truth.
> The spirit of searching for truth(the act of being a "scientist") never leaves you, only grows stronger.
> *


Show me something using the scientific method that proved the existence of god please.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 06:46 PM~17116445
> *No I really want to believe. Who wouldn't, but I'm not gonna pretend something is real without reason to. I wanna chill forever in heaven just like everybody else, but it's just not there.
> *


See bro, thats whats up! Your heart is opening. So God WILL give you those answers you want, but you TRULY have to look! He will give them to you because you deserve them. He didn't put make us and put us here to be orphans to one day have to say mud and lighting created us and all the other funny butt ideas people get high and dream up.

Pick up that book bro. And get the Original King James Version. I know some dont want to hear it, but feelings aren't important. Profound truth is, and all versions after the KJV are distorted. They are all done by men whom thought they could help people that honestly are a lil too lazy to try and learn the original text(which is VERY strong) by changing Gods words to what men thought would be easier to understand/sound a lil better. When we get in the way of God, thinking we can help Him... we ALWAYS doom ourselves. God knows what he meant to say and said it.

Over many different reasons(all of mans distortion) I grew up the same as you, str8 hatin Christianity. Bad "Christians" were all around me making Christ look bad. But the bottom line that i learned only 3 years ago now, is that(HERE WE GO!) Man doesn't represent God. God represents God. And because of Men/women stepping in the way and misrepresenting Him, i learned Christianity was and IS NOT about people in the Church. Christianity is about Have a 1 on 1 intimate relationship with God directly as it used to be from day 1(Adam's creation).
If you want me to break it down bro on how man pushed God away, and today is not like its read in the Bible, I'd be glad to. Just PLEAAAASE DONT hate God/On Jesus cuz of men misrepresenting Him (including myself for saying jacked up stuff to you i should'nt have before)


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 06:57 PM~17116555
> *Show me something using the scientific method that proved the existence of god please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok, where do you live? oh NM, nevermind i dont know nothing bout NM. Hold up..


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 08:05 PM~17116672
> *See bro, thats whats up! Your heart is opening. So God WILL give you those answers you want, but you TRULY have to look! He will give them to you because you deserve them. He didn't put make us and put us here to be orphans to one day have to say mud and lighting created us and all the other funny butt ideas people get high and dream up.
> 
> Pick up that book bro. And get the Original King James Version. I know some dont want to hear it, but feelings aren't important. Profound truth is, and all versions after the KJV are distorted. They are all done by men whom thought they could help people that honestly are a lil too lazy to try and learn the original text(which is VERY strong) by changing Gods words to what men thought would be easier to understand/sound a lil better.   When we get in the way of God, thinking we can help Him... we ALWAYS doom ourselves. God knows what he meant to say and said it.
> 
> Over many different reasons(all of mans distortion) I grew up the same as you, str8 hatin Christianity. Bad "Christians" were all around me making Christ look bad. But the bottom line that i learned only 3 years ago now, is that(HERE WE GO!) Man doesn't represent God. God represents God. And because of Men/women stepping in the way and misrepresenting Him, i learned Christianity was and IS NOT about people in the Church. Christianity is about Have a 1 on 1 intimate relationship with God directly as it used to be from day 1(Adam's creation).
> If you want me to break it down bro on how man pushed God away, and today is not like its read in the Bible, I'd be glad to.  Just PLEAAAASE DONT hate God/On Jesus cuz of men misrepresenting Him (including myself for saying jacked up stuff to you i should'nt have before)
> *


I wanna pick up a different book and see that it exists. Not from the people that wrote the bible, but somebody else who wasn't there when it was written and yet still came up with the same conclusion.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Ok, science has proven the whole earth was once covered with water. If you come here to Vegas, you can go to red rock canyon and find coral, sea shells etc lodged in the mountain. Vegas is 400 miles from the ocean, and 2028 Feet above Sea Level


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 07:11 PM~17116753
> *I wanna pick up a different book and see that it exists. Not from the people that wrote the bible, but somebody else who wasn't there when it was written and yet still came up with the same conclusion.
> *


Ok, i have to refind the names of them. Most i can tell you were infact written by athiests or just plain scientists on a quest to prove or disprove the bible.  if you want, right now you cant dowload a movie called "The Case For Christ" ("The Case For Christ - Sannheten Om Jesus" might be the full title)

It was made by an athiest from the Chicago tribune.

--Its still gonna be off because nothings more accurate, and in all cases you will find that everyone at some point needed to use the Bible cuz nothings older or tells the future.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 08:12 PM~17116769
> *Ok, science has proven the whole earth was once covered with water. If you come here to Vegas, you can go to red rock canyon and find coral, sea shells etc lodged in the mountain. Vegas is 400 miles from the ocean, and 2028 Feet above Sea Level
> *


Europe an North america we're also once connected. I dont see the implications there.


----------



## REPENTANCE

The discovery of oil in the mid-east(1st place of discovery and as well all know, is most vast in it) was by the usage of the Bible.

Gimmie time to find the books though that word for words discribe and break it all the way down. its been a couple years


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 07:19 PM~17116862
> *Europe an North america we're also once connected. I dont see the implications there.
> *


If were talkin all the way to the beginning(pangea) that came from the flood and quakes to follow for the years following.

Ya its gonna be a minute till i cant find secondary books cuz its been a long time and i dont remember the names. But at least DL that movie. Its not super long and dudes direct to his points.

well dude, sorry i cant keep lookin right now.. i just realized im 10mins late TO MY BIBLE STUUUUDYYYYY!!!! but for you, Lord knows its worth it :biggrin: 

But straight up bro, you gotta know trying to use another book before the Bible is like trying to learn you ABC's backwards, then taking that out in the world and end up speaking backwards too. but I'll still work wit you fam. B-E-Z and BE BLESSED! ILL BE BACK!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Hot dog, my bad, its tomorro night. I almost got on the road for nada, and not in a lolow, so i woulda been maaaaad!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 08:21 PM~17116907
> *If were talkin all the way to the beginning(pangea) that came from the flood and quakes to follow for the years following.
> 
> Ya its gonna be a minute till i cant find secondary books cuz its been a long time and i dont remember the names.  But at least DL that movie. Its not super long and dudes direct to his points.
> 
> well dude, sorry i cant keep lookin right now.. i just realized im 10mins late TO MY BIBLE STUUUUDYYYYY!!!! but for you, Lord knows its worth it :biggrin:
> 
> But straight up bro, you gotta know trying to use another book before the Bible is like trying to learn you ABC's backwards, then taking that out in the world and end up speaking backwards too.  but I'll still work wit you fam. B-E-Z and BE BLESSED! ILL BE BACK!
> *


The bible seems to be the only evidence of that particular god. That's why Im looking for a second opinion. I feel like, if he created all of us then somebody else from this side of the planet at the same time period, should have the same beliefs.


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 04:13 PM~17115134
> *Yeah, I'm not really looking for soul searching. I'm looking for actual evidence. Some reason to believe other than a book saying that I should believe, and there will be people in real life telling me not to.
> *



read "the Case for Christ" by Lee Strobel, Lee wrote this book to disprove his wife's claim that she had been saved, or became a christian. Lee went to great lengths to gather information, to speak to both believers and non-believers alike to get the "REAL EVIDENCE" or the truth behind this whole JESUS thing...well after traveling around the world and a few years later, Lee Strobel is now one of the strongest most vocal christian apologists today,

Lee Strobel


----------



## b2sdad

some more for you duez, pay close attention,

Real eveidence, not just luck


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Apr 6 2010, 08:12 PM~17117510
> *read "the Case for Christ" by Lee Strobel, Lee wrote this book to disprove his wife's claim that she had been saved, or became a christian. Lee went to great lengths to gather information, to speak to both believers and non-believers alike to get the    "REAL EVIDENCE" or the truth behind this whole JESUS thing...well after traveling around the world and a few years later, Lee Strobel is now one of the strongest most vocal christian apologists today,
> 
> Lee Strobel
> *


LOL! thats the movie i told him to look up :biggrin:


----------



## b2sdad

cool...great minds think alike


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 06:46 PM~17116445
> *No I really want to believe. Who wouldn't, but I'm not gonna pretend something is real without reason to. I wanna chill forever in heaven just like everybody else, but it's just not there.
> *


do you have evidence that God does not exist or can you proof and show us that heaven is not real what makes you so sure.if i can't show you that God exist can you show me evidence that he doesn't.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 06:57 PM~17116555
> *Show me something using the scientific method that proved the existence of god please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you do the same and show me that he doesnt exist


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Apr 6 2010, 09:15 PM~17117545
> *some more for you duez, pay close attention,
> 
> Real eveidence, not just luck
> *


That guy's talking out of his ass bad. :biggrin: 
The force of gravity isn't constant except to individual protons. Saying we couldn't exist if it varied, yet it varies by an objects mass. Comparing the universe to making bread. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 6 2010, 09:30 PM~17117718
> *you do the same and show me that he doesnt exist
> *


I have no intention of trying to disprove the existence of god. I want him to be real remember. However, I do believe that nucleosynthesis does disprove him being our creator.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 6 2010, 09:28 PM~17117704
> *do you have evidence that God does not exist or can you proof and show us that heaven is not real what makes you so sure.if i can't show you that God exist can you show me evidence that he doesn't.
> *


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Apr 6 2010, 08:15 PM~17117545
> *some more for you duez, pay close attention,
> 
> Real eveidence, not just luck
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 08:40 PM~17117840
> *I have no intention of trying to disprove the existence of god. I want him to be real remember. However, I do believe that nucleosynthesis does disprove him being our creator.
> *



you are a very confuse individual :uh:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 6 2010, 08:52 PM~17118032
> *you are a very confuse individual  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 6 2010, 10:46 PM~17118813
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Timothy 2:11

A woman should learn in quietness and full submission. 12I do not permit a woman to teach or to have authority over a man; she must be silent. 13For Adam was formed first, then Eve. 14And Adam was not the one deceived; it was the woman who was deceived and became a sinner.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 6 2010, 09:52 PM~17118032
> *you are a very confuse individual  :uh:
> *


you are a very confuse individual :uh:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 10:54 PM~17119543
> *Timothy 2:11
> 
> A woman should learn in quietness and full submission. 12I do not permit a woman to teach or to have authority over a man; she must be silent. 13For Adam was formed first, then Eve. 14And Adam was not the one deceived; it was the woman who was deceived and became a sinner.
> *


 :thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT IT SAYS.


THIS WOMAN BOW'S DOWN TO MY LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST ( ALWAY'S )

THIS WOMAN REBUKE'S THE ENEMY ( ALWAY'S )

BY THE WAY I'M NOT SILENT ( I PRAISE THE LORD ALWAYS & FOREVER ) U SHOULD TRY IT. U HAVE A (GOoD) NIGHT MR.DUEZ.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 6 2010, 01:40 PM~17112285
> *Maaaan bro! Where you been all my life!?  :biggrin:
> 
> "What u got on ma' salvation homie!?"  :roflmao:
> *


MAN BRO WE HAVENT TALK IN A LONGTIME BRO :happysad: :0 :happysad:


----------



## PEREZJ

Me personality I like to have debates with people even fellow so called professing Chritian its give people the chance to study,search for truth,and discuss the truth.But I have not come in here as offen I would like to, but when I do come in here I do see that one person in particular (DUEZ) just likes to argue and says just plain nonsence comments. I do think some people dont give enough explantion about what they belive or why the belive from the Word of God ,but hopefully this post help people search more before they discuss something with a non-beliver and explain what they belive, if the non-beliver still does not want to except let him be, but when you explain ,explain from the Word of God dont just say I feel him near me that doesnt say anything ,but if you know you searched and you explain correctly from the Word of God then that all you need...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 7 2010, 07:05 AM~17120657
> *MAN BRO WE HAVENT TALK IN A LONGTIME BRO :happysad:  :0  :happysad:
> *


we got to chat bro :happysad:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 7 2010, 01:54 AM~17119543
> *Timothy 2:11
> 
> A woman should learn in quietness and full submission. 12I do not permit a woman to teach or to have authority over a man; she must be silent. 13For Adam was formed first, then Eve. 14And Adam was not the one deceived; it was the woman who was deceived and became a sinner.
> *


its funny how now you want to use verses to try to shut someone up, but yet you you say you dont belive in God ,and if you dont belive in God then you dont belive in his word so if you dont belive in his word then why jot verses down to try to prove a point.... :dunno:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 7 2010, 01:54 AM~17119555
> *you are a very confuse individual  :uh:
> *


take a look at yourself it seem that your the one that is a little confuse :happysad:


----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 7 2010, 07:56 AM~17120759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thought this was a little funny :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

well I'm out for now but not forever


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 7 2010, 07:59 AM~17120764
> *well I'm out for now but not forever
> *


try to pope in here later see what going on today :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: laterzzzzzzzz and God Bless to all my gente


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 7 2010, 08:01 AM~17120766
> *try to POPE in here later see what going on today :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin: laterzzzzzzzz and God Bless to all my gente
> *


FAIL :biggrin: FAIL CORRECT  POP


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 7 2010, 08:02 AM~17120769
> *FAIL  :biggrin: FAIL CORRECT   POP
> *


pop in here laterzz


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 7 2010, 08:02 AM~17120771
> *pop in here laterzz
> *


anyway I'm gone before this get annoyoing repost correction after repost correction :0


----------



## PEREZJ

:roflmao: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Apr 6 2010, 11:29 PM~17119829-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT IT SAYS.
> THIS WOMAN BOW'S DOWN TO MY LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST ( ALWAY'S )
> 
> THIS WOMAN REBUKE'S THE ENEMY ( ALWAY'S )
> 
> BY THE WAY I'M NOT SILENT ( I PRAISE THE LORD ALWAYS & FOREVER ) U SHOULD TRY IT. U HAVE A (GOoD) NIGHT MR.DUEZ.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Female?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PEREZJ_@Apr 7 2010, 04:56 AM~17120759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol


----------



## jvasquez

*Proverbs 8:17*
I love them that love me; and those that seek me early shall find me.

Morning, GOD BLESS!!!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 6 2010, 08:28 PM~17117704
> *do you have evidence that God does not exist or can you proof and show us that heaven is not real what makes you so sure.if i can't show you that God exist can you show me evidence that he doesn't.
> *



The burden of proof is not on the people who don't believe god exists. If I say there's a bowl of Lucky Charms orbiting Pluto, I should be expected to prove that if I want people to believe it. Don't you think?
People, landmarks, objects and other physical things mentioned in the bible do (did) exist but that doesn't mean an omnipotent, omniscient, prayer answering, personal god exists. Ghost Busters tells a story based in NYC. They fight ghosts on the Empire State Building. Just because that building actually exists doesn’t mean Slimer does. 

Let me just say this before everyone starts tearing me a new ass hole. I've been trying for years to learn about the existence (or not) of God. I didn't grow up around religion. I've read the bible, taken many courses in theology, read books written by atheists and religious people and I've even started attending bible studies with my brother in law. The only conclusion I've made is that when it comes to religion (all religions), you have to have faith in that belief. Which means you must convince yourself that it's true. There is no repeatable experiment that can be conducted using the scientific method that will reveal the existence of God. It’s been tried. Look up the controversial “Prayer Experiment”. I’ve been told my thought process doesn’t allow me to let God into my heart. What does that mean? I’m a Mechanical Engineer. I have a Masters in Mechanical Engineering and Bachelors in Material Science. I design missiles for a living. Does that make me unable to let God into my heart? I don’t mean any disrespect to anyone on this topic. I mean that! I really would love to hear your answers to Duez’s question…”Why do YOU believe in God?” That’s the only reason anyone believes in God (any God); because THEY chose to. There is no physical, empirical proof that can proved (or disproved) God experimentally.


----------



## rzarock

I do believe that a creator exists. I just don't know what that creator is or what it does, has done or will do. I'd love to find that out. I'm not an atheist. I just don't agree with what any ONE religion is telling me at this point.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 6 2010, 11:29 PM~17119829
> *:thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT IT SAYS.
> THIS WOMAN BOW'S DOWN TO MY LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST ( ALWAY'S )
> 
> THIS WOMAN REBUKE'S THE ENEMY ( ALWAY'S )
> 
> BY THE WAY I'M NOT SILENT ( I PRAISE THE LORD ALWAYS & FOREVER ) U SHOULD TRY IT. U HAVE A (GOoD) NIGHT MR.DUEZ.
> *


But that quote is not talking about Jesus. It's say you as a woman cannot "teach or have authority over a man". Is that OK with you? Seriously, I'm just asking. Does that quote mean something else to you? To me it seems like it's saying you are subservient to men. Help me out on this one.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 7 2010, 12:29 AM~17119829
> *:thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT IT SAYS.
> THIS WOMAN BOW'S DOWN TO MY LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST ( ALWAY'S )
> 
> THIS WOMAN REBUKE'S THE ENEMY ( ALWAY'S )
> 
> BY THE WAY I'M NOT SILENT ( I PRAISE THE LORD ALWAYS & FOREVER ) U SHOULD TRY IT. U HAVE A (GOoD) NIGHT MR.DUEZ.
> *


GOOD MORNING SISTER KEEP PRAISING OUR MIGHTY GOD HES COMING FOR US REAL SOON, AND WE WILL BE READY


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2010, 10:45 AM~17122407
> *GOOD MORNING SISTER KEEP PRAISING OUR MIGHTY GOD HES COMING FOR US REAL SOON, AND WE WILL BE READY
> *


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 7 2010, 04:44 AM~17120732
> *Me personality I like to have debates with people even fellow so called professing Chritian its give people the chance to study,search for truth,and discuss the truth.But I have not come in here as offen I would like to, but when I do come in here I do see that one person in particular (DUEZ) just likes to  argue and says just plain nonsence comments. I do think some people dont give  enough  explantion about what they belive or why the belive from the Word of God ,but hopefully this post help people search more before they discuss something with a non-beliver and explain what they belive, if the non-beliver still does not want to except let him be, but when you explain ,explain from the Word of God dont just say I feel him near me that doesnt say anything ,but if you know you searched and you explain correctly from the Word of God then that all you need...   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


he ask me why i believe in God and i answer how can you explain some one with the word of God[the bible]when they don't believe in what the bible says you can go verse by verse with duez and it will be nothing to him


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 7 2010, 01:08 PM~17122621
> *he ask me why i believe in God and i answer how can you explain some one with the word of God[the bible]when they don't believe in what the bible says you can go verse by verse with duez and it will be nothing to him
> *


sad to say ,but your right all you can do is explain the truth the best you can and if he choosen by God he will listen..


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 7 2010, 10:08 AM~17122621
> *he ask me why i believe in God and i answer how can you explain some one with the word of God[the bible]when they don't believe in what the bible says you can go verse by verse with duez and it will be nothing to him
> *



Nothin but respect here 65.  

The conflict is that, typically, proof of a concept or theory requires it to be verified by a third party outside that theory's originator. Most of the time that verification consists of a test that yields empirical data. That data is analyzed and a conclusion is made either confirming or denying that theory. For example, say me and 5 other guys write a book that says there is a midget breakdancer living at the top of Mt. Everest. You can test that by physically going to the top of Mt. Everest and looking for yourself. If you don't find him you can say that book is BS. But, what if I said, "my book says he's there, so it's true", then quoted a bunch of passages from my book and said "see, right here it says he lives there". All I'm doing is using my theory to prove my theory. Feelings and faith are not empirical. You cannot prove or disprove them. That is why no empirical evidence of god exists. TO SOME PEOPLE he exists because they have faith in the bible and are fine with taking that as truth. This is why historically, science and religion butt heads. In my opinion, there is a creator but NOBODY knows the details of that creator i.e. is it watching us, does it have a plan for us, is it judging us? This is MY agnostic (not atheist) opinion. 

BTW, I'm not comparing your god to a breakdancing midget, I'm just trying to relate to you. Duez, like ALL of us, tends to respond with aggression and ridicule because this topic is frustrating, which is why everyone’s all pissed off but keep coming back for more. It’s like picking a scab.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2010, 09:45 AM~17122407
> *GOOD MORNING SISTER KEEP PRAISING OUR MIGHTY GOD HES COMING FOR US REAL SOON, AND WE WILL BE READY
> *


YES SIR BROTHER FORGIVEN ( ALWAYS PRAISING OUR GOD ) :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 7 2010, 09:50 AM~17122464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GENESIS CHP.6 VERSE 3

AND THE LORD SAID, MY SPIRIT SHALL NOT ALWAYS STRIVE WITH MAN, FOR THAT HE ALSO IS FLESH:

( IN DUE TIME BROTHER DUEZ WE WILL ALL BE JUDGE )


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 7 2010, 04:46 AM~17120736
> *we got to chat bro  :happysad:
> *


Ya we do brother. How have u been? I will try and call soon sometime. 
I went to bed late so i only just got up. Going straight out to look for a yob lol.
Whats the word on your ride? The family??? The weather down there? lol :biggrin: 
God bless mafia, love you.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 7 2010, 05:52 AM~17121121
> *Proverbs 8:17
> I love them that love me; and those that seek me early shall find me.
> 
> Morning, GOD BLESS!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 65ragrider

* since what may be known about God is plain to them, because God has made it plain to them.

* 
* For since the creation of the world God's invisible qualities--his eternal power and divine nature--have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made, so that men are without excuse.

* .
* For although they knew God, they neither glorified him as God nor gave thanks to him, but their thinking became futile and their foolish hearts were darkened.

* .
* Although they claimed to be wise, they became fools


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 7 2010, 07:19 PM~17127023
> *    *  since what may be known about God is plain to them, because God has made it plain to them.
> 
> *
> * For since the creation of the world God's invisible qualities--his eternal power and divine nature--have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made, so that men are without excuse.
> 
> * .
> * For although they knew God, they neither glorified him as God nor gave thanks to him, but their thinking became futile and their foolish hearts were darkened.
> 
> * .
> * Although they claimed to be wise, they became fools
> *


Is that from the book that constantly reassures you, that it's not lying to you, when actually if it wasn't lying then it would have no reason to try and convince you otherwise.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 7 2010, 11:23 PM~17131028
> *Is that from the book that constantly reassures you, that it's not lying to you, when actually if it wasn't lying then it would have no reason to try and convince you otherwise.
> *


It doesn't try to convince anyone anything. It just clarify's. All readers can agree that it doesn't say what people would "expect" or want it to say. And it doesn't just say abunch of "nice" things like actual false religions out there do. The Holy bible is not a self-help book. So Christianity is not either.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2010, 03:14 PM~17114588
> *Why do you believe in god?
> *


Sorry i didn't see this. I believe in Him because He's proven himself before i ever asked, in taking care of my life, but more so once i did ask. It was actually truly quite scary once He did after i asked. Because i was able to witness with uncovered eyes those miracles i always heard about actually be done in a wide area of my life, quite immediatly.

Why I believe of God is because of all of the evidence I've been able to find and view from birth to today. Science(my original mindset) has helped me see that everything around us and beyond us(earth) is infact designed. Alot is seen on an actual small platform, with the use/vision of math-matical patters involved in every thing that can move(DNA chains, nucleon patters, etc). The simple way of putting it, is that we all know a tornado cant go threw a junkyard and build a mercedes benz or a tricycle(big bang or any other theory/guess, eventually creating a human life or even a flower[life being created by chance]

All creations are too complex to have ever been made &&&& be stable without a thought process and plan for construction to have not been implicated.

-For everything, it is much easier to destroy than it is to create.

There are no God"s". -"Gods" can only be said now due to mans various titling of multiple imaginations. Man causes great confusion as i said before with that. Just like "old" and "new" testiment. Man created those titles and have confused very man in the Church and believe now that their are contradictions through out the bible.
God is the same yesturday today and forever more. Nothing has changed but us.
And the only way man has changed truly is creating more confusing words and clothes.
What i do with my life and what you do with yours has been done by us since before the Bible was written. And its because of this, God had The Holy Bible written.

The Bible was not written for God to prove Himself at all. It was not written to tell us what we already know. But what is written inside that we know of already, is there because man loves to ignore truth and whats most obvious... eventually because of that illness, we destroy whats around us. He did that to remind us over and over cuz as adults we do dumb things.. ALWAYS knowing internally(spiritually) what we aren't supposed to do. but since we act like our kids(being bad ignoring what we know is right) God tells us in the Holy Bible.

But i was like how u feel inside about all of this now bro. At the time.. i felt something like "a" God was there... but with how i viewed life+pain, the older i got, i really just didn't want Him to be there(be real). 
As we got older from being kids, the way we treat him is how we treat our parents. Like we dont need them anymore and rely just on what we already know at the time(as though its everything). And once we all began doing that(rebelling) we jump straight into doing a bunch of bad things(again, that we knew we weren't supposed to!), and as the garbage just tallied up, we know we've just disgraced our own lives doing it. And that feeling we have around us from it(guilt/conviction) comes from Him(God) and we battle right away with it, as though what we have done to our own lives that brought more pain on, is Gods fault. --So for instance, when something would happen to me, by someone else OR myself that i brought on... even though i wouldn't say flat out that i believed in God, i started cursing (at)him.

So although i wouldn't say i believed in Him, i acknowledged Him. No one acknowledges what they dont believe exsists. We just lie to ourselves in the mean time of finding out boldly that He does.

The subject of God is not "harsh" or anything like that at all. The issue is that people still seeking dont have the peace in them that only He can provide(and He makes sure it wont come from anywhere else.. because He's jelous). So when people try and talk about Him without that peace mixed with trying to find and learn about Him looking in the wrong way... all they can do is get angry. Because those people are internally confused and without peace. Thats whats harsh. Whats inside the person.


----------



## REPENTANCE

God bless all who enter this Christian room, dearly. 
We all started the same, so those of us that know should be easy about it as much as possible and beyond that. 
We once were lost and are now found. Im happy as heck Gods blessed this room with some lost that are seeking, and that He's entrusting us no longer lost do to our part and shine the light for these Lowridin brothaz to get them on the right path.
All i know is if Layitlow is used to indefinetly take part in getting some folks saved(and they switch bang), heck.. ill get the Layitlow name and logo painted on my ride. Or something... i dunno. Im tired lol. Gettin delerious.
Later again fam. GODly night all. :angel:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaKryi3605g&feature=related


----------



## Bionic

Whassup all my Worldwide Christian Brothers and Sisters!
Ive been here on LIL for years and never seen this thread before!
Real happy that i found it!
Its nice to see so many riders out there reppin for Christ!

My car

























I wanne see some more Christian rides!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## rzarock

Repentance,


If you don't mind, I have some questions. 

1. Help me understand how complexity equals a Biblical, Christian God and not just an intelligent designer? 

2. Why is a Biblical, Christian God truth and all other religious Gods false? 

You said "He's proven himself before i ever asked, in taking care of my life, but more so once i did ask. It was actually truly quite scary once He did after i asked." 

3. How did God take care of your life? 

4. What did he do for you that you could not have done for yourself?

5. When you asked him to prove himself how did you do it? Did you just start praying or talking?

6. What was scary about his answer?

7. Can you answer these questions without quoting the Bible?

I would love to hear Christain answers to these questions. Thanks


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 8 2010, 10:43 AM~17132688
> *Repentance,
> If you don't mind, I have some questions.
> 
> 1. Help me understand how complexity equals a Biblical, Christian God and not just an intelligent designer?
> 
> 2. Why is a Biblical, Christian God truth and all other religious Gods false?
> 
> You said "He's proven himself before i ever asked, in taking care of my life, but more so once i did ask. It was actually truly quite scary once He did after i asked."
> 
> 3. How did God take care of your life?
> 
> 4. What did he do for you that you could not have done for yourself?
> 
> 5. When you asked him to prove himself how did you do it? Did you just start praying or talking?
> 
> 6. What was scary about his answer?
> 
> 7. Can you answer these questions without quoting the Bible?
> 
> I would love to hear Christain answers to these questions. Thanks
> *


I'll answer a couple for you


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by Bionic_@Apr 8 2010, 02:49 AM~17131843
> *Whassup all my Worldwide Christian Brothers and Sisters!
> Ive been here on LIL for years and never seen this thread before!
> Real happy that i found it!
> Its nice to see so many riders out there reppin for Christ!
> 
> My car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanne see some more Christian rides!
> *


 :thumbsup: looks dope


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 11:19 AM~17132900
> *I'll answer a couple for you
> *


 question 2=There are, of course, several extrabiblical accounts of creation from pagan sacred writings. But they are all mythical, fanciful, and frivolous accounts, featuring hideously ungodly gods. Those who imagine such deities exist would have to conclude that they have left us without any reason for hope, without any clear principles by which to live, without any accountability, without any answers to our most basic questions, and (most troubling of all) without any explanation or solution for the dilemma of evil.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by rzarock+Apr 8 2010, 09:43 AM~17132688-->
> 
> 
> 
> 5. When you asked him to prove himself how did you do it? Did you just start praying or talking?
> 
> I would love to hear Christain answers to these questions. Thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rzarock.... I know the question wasn't for me but I would like to reply to #5 from my personal point of view... if I may........
> 
> God does not have to prove himself to Me, that's were Faith comes in.
> and there's a difference between hoping for a good outcome and, having true Faith in God. That's why I believe no religion is the right religion, and way there are blessings and miracles in for any true believer no matter what religion he or she is.
> 
> Now back to Faith, Faith to me is a action as real as a hug, kiss, or slap. It's like kingdaddy posted once.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Daddy_@Dec 19 2009, 09:26 AM~16027774
> *He doesn't watch over us and brings us good things if we obey, That is Santa. Faith is an action not a feeling.
> *


and actions get things done.

remember a true believer lives by faith not by sight.

_2 Corinthians 5:7 We live by faith, not by sight. _


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Bionic_@Apr 8 2010, 04:49 AM~17131843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanne see some more Christian rides!
> *


I love that ! ! ! :cheesy: 

mind of I copy ....... :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 11:23 AM~17132924
> *question 2=There are, of course, several extrabiblical accounts of creation from pagan sacred writings. But they are all mythical, fanciful, and frivolous accounts, featuring hideously ungodly gods. Those who imagine such deities exist would have to conclude that they have left us without any reason for hope, without any clear principles by which to live, without any accountability, without any answers to our most basic questions, and (most troubling of all) without any explanation or solution for the dilemma of evil.
> *


question 7= we have to quote the Bible that how we base if what is going on in our life is true or not ,I have debate alot with Charismatic Chritian beacuse they say they have mystical experices with God and that God talks to them in a human voice so on so forth ,and I use to belive that to ,but that's not biblical I started studying and in dept verse by verse from the word of God and it became clear that these things can not happen anymore to Christian thats not how God works ,but anyways could sit here all day type, but I cant right now bt yeah we have to Quote the BIBLE if not then its not true.....


----------



## Duez

Forgiven 63[/i]@Apr 8 2010 said:


> [/b]


Sounds to me like somebody trying to convince you to go against your better judgment.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 09:34 AM~17133008
> *question 7= we have to quote the Bible that how we base if what is going on in our life is true or not ,I have debate alot with Charismatic Chritian beacuse they say they have mystical experices with God and that God talks to them in a human voice so on so forth ,and I use to belive that to ,but that's not biblical I started studying and in dept verse by verse from the word of God and it became clear that these things can not happen anymore to Christian thats not how God works ,but anyways could sit here all day type, but I cant  right now bt yeah we have to Quote the BIBLE if not then its not true.....
> *


I have read rzarock's book, and yes there is in fact a breakdancing midget living on the top of Mount Everest.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Apr 8 2010, 08:28 AM~17132956-->
> 
> 
> 
> Rzarock....  I know the question wasn't for me but I would like to reply[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Outstanding! I hope everyone replies! Believer or not.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Forgiven 63_@Apr 8 2010, 08:28 AM~17132956
> *no religion is the right religion*


I second that. But I still want to hear what everyone else thinks.


----------



## PEREZJ

Forgiven 63[/i]@Apr 8 2010 said:


> [/b]


  man I have a problem with that bro you cant say QUOTE:That's why I believe no religion is the right religion, and way there are blessings and miracles in for any true believer no matter what religion he or she is. sorry you're either a follower of Christ and only belive in his Word and his Word only or you not there no way you can be blessed anyway by God if you're in another belief


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 8 2010, 11:35 AM~17133019
> *Sounds to me like somebody trying to convince you to go against your better judgment.
> *


fail comment :thumbsdown:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 8 2010, 11:38 AM~17133048
> *I have read rzarock's book, and yes there is in fact a breakdancing midget living on the top of Mount Everest.
> *


fail comment again :thumbsdown


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 12:07 PM~17133270
> *fail comment again  :thumbsdown
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 10:07 AM~17133270
> *fail comment again  :thumbsdown
> *


Has to do with exactly what you said.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 8 2010, 10:22 AM~17133392
> *Has to do with exactly what you said.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 10:07 AM~17133270
> *fail comment again  :thumbsdown
> *


You have to believe in your heart that the break dancing midget is up there, and he wants you be happy (that's why he dances). The break dancing midget is good!! BDM is the truth!!! Believe without going to look for yourself!!! Because it's too cold up there!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 8 2010, 10:26 AM~17133426
> *You have to believe in your heart that the break dancing midget is up there, and he wants you be happy (that's why he dances). The break dancing midget is good!! BDM is the truth!!! Believe without going to look for yourself!!! Because it's too cold up there!!!
> *


Ok. this comment was more for entertainment than helping you guys to see the truth.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ+Apr 8 2010, 08:34 AM~17133008-->
> 
> 
> 
> question 7= we have to quote the Bible that how we base if what is going on in our life is true or not[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perez, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Please refer back to my post (#6354 on pg318). I guess that's where we bump heads. I find it difficult to prove a theory with the text that defines it. I understand you have faith in the bible to the point that you accept it as truth but your faith would only be reinforced by proof through other, independant documentation. For example, if ancient scripts were found somewhere in the world that were not written by the same authors as the bible, and those scripts described similar events to those defined in the bible, don't you think that would make the bible more believable to others? It's like asking a second opinion from your doctor. I did read Repentance's responce to the bible convincing people:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Apr 8 2010, 12:03 AM~17131288
> *It doesn't try to convince anyone anything. It just clarify's.  All readers can agree that it doesn't say what people would "expect" or want it to say. And it doesn't just say abunch of "nice" things like actual false religions out there do.  The Holy bible is not a self-help book. So Christianity is not either.
> *


I've been told by other Christians (right, wrong or indifferent) that one of the missions of Christianity is to spread the word of God. If that is correct, and please correct me if I'm wrong, Christianity (or any religion for that matter) could really benefit from a second, independant opinion confirming your beliefs. Would you agree?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 09:04 AM~17133243
> * man I have a problem with that bro you cant say QUOTE:That's why I believe no religion is the right religion, and way there are blessings and miracles in for any true believer no matter what religion he or she is. sorry you're either a follower of Christ and only belive in his Word and his Word only or you not there no way you can be blessed anyway by God if you're in another belief
> *


Truth.
Can't double dip.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 08:23 AM~17132924
> *question 2=There are, of course, several extrabiblical accounts of creation from pagan sacred writings. But they are all mythical, fanciful, and frivolous accounts, featuring hideously ungodly gods. Those who imagine such deities exist would have to conclude that they have left us without any reason for hope, without any clear principles by which to live, without any accountability, without any answers to our most basic questions, and (most troubling of all) without any explanation or solution for the dilemma of evil.
> *



Good answer. I'm still thinking about this one. I'm trying to understand why a biblical god is needed for humans to have hope, accountability, principles and to understand evil.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 8 2010, 12:29 PM~17133455
> *Perez, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Please refer back to my post (#6354 on pg318). I guess that's where we bump heads. I find it difficult to prove a theory with the text that defines it. I understand you have faith in the bible to the point that you accept it as truth but your faith would only be reinforced by proof through other, independant documentation. For example, if ancient scripts were found somewhere in the world that were not written by the same authors as the bible, and those scripts described similar events to those defined in the bible, don't you think that would make the bible more believable to others? It's like asking a second opinion from your doctor. I did read Repentance's responce to the bible convincing people:
> I've been told by other Christians (right, wrong or indifferent) that one of the missions of Christianity is to spread the word of God. If that is correct, and please correct me if I'm wrong, Christianity (or any religion for that matter) could really benefit from a second, independant opinion confirming your beliefs. Would you agree?
> *


I think the simplest way to say it is that the Bible alone is the true Word of the God of the universe. The Bible alone is the true Word of the God of the universe. God only wrote one book and it is the Holy Bible, from Genesis to Revelation. That is the only revelation from God. That is the only inspired document from God. All other supposed revelations, whether we're talking about the Koran or the Bah of Ageda(????) or the Book of Mormon, or Science and Health and Key to the Scriptures, or any of the writings of fake prophets, false teachers, seers, cultists, religious, gurus, leaders, frauds...all of them no matter what they claim are not the Word of God. God has sworn in His only revelation, the Bible, that it is the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. It is true. It is all the truth He has revealed and there is no error in it.


----------



## PEREZJ

And so, God has spoken in one book. Now that simplifies the matter. In order for us to know what God has to say, we go to one book. It's not a complicated thing to sort out the matter of religious revelations. They are endless. They're almost innumerable. But only one of them is the Word of the living and true God. And any other book that claims to be from God is a fraud. It is a lie. It is a deception. God only wrote that one book made up of two sections, the Old Testament and the New Testament, and within those two sections there are 66 specific revelations...39 in the Old Testament, 27 in the New. It took just over 40 writers during a period of about 1500 years to write down what God revealed.


----------



## PEREZJ

The Holy Spirit brought it all together in one book that we know as the Bible. It is the sole, divine authority on all spiritual and eternal matters. There is no other revelation from God. That is why it's the singular duty and the singular responsibility of all people everywhere to respond obediently to the Bible. And if they do not, then they have not responded to God, for God has not spoken in any other book. And every person who ever lives has their destiny determined, their eternal destiny determined by how they respond to what the Bible says. What a person does with the Bible with biblical truth determines heaven or hell for each individual. Jesus said in John's gospel, it's recorded chapter 8 verse 47, "He who is of God hears the words of God. You do not hear them because you are not of God." You can't be more definitive than that. If you hear, that is to say obediently, the Word of God, you are God's. If you do not, you're not God's. A person's attitude then toward the Bible, the Scripture, is the key issue. Salvation, a place in God's eternal Kingdom, comes only to those who hear and believe the gospel recorded in the Bible.


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 7 2010, 09:50 AM~17122464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




see what I mean...you don't seek him just mock him...


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 12:55 PM~17133666
> *The Holy Spirit brought it all together in one book that we know as the Bible. It is the sole, divine authority on all spiritual and eternal matters. There is no other revelation from God. That is why it's the singular duty and the singular responsibility of all people everywhere to respond obediently to the Bible. And if they do not, then they have not responded to God, for God has not spoken in any other book. And every person who ever lives has their destiny determined, their eternal destiny determined by how they respond to what the Bible says. What a person does with the Bible with biblical truth determines heaven or hell for each individual. Jesus said in John's gospel, it's recorded chapter 8 verse 47, "He who is of God hears the words of God. You do not hear them because you are not of God." You can't be more definitive than that. If you hear, that is to say obediently, the Word of God, you are God's. If you do not, you're not God's. A person's attitude then toward the Bible, the Scripture, is the key issue. Salvation, a place in God's eternal Kingdom, comes only to those who hear and believe the gospel recorded in the Bible.
> *


Now having said that, I have to confess this is unpopular today. For me to even speak like this may sound narrow, may sound egotistical. It may sound divisive. It may sound unkind. I'm sorry if it does, it just happens to be the truth. We are in a pluralistic society, celebrating multi-cultures and by that we mean multi-religions. We are in a time of inclusion, not exclusion. Everyone's religion seems to be okay. Everybody wants to say that there are lots of good religions. This is not a time to say that the Bible and the Bible alone is the Word of God and anything else that claims to be from God is really from Satan and is a lie, but that's the truth.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 12:57 PM~17133687
> *Now having said that, I have to confess this is unpopular today. For me to even speak like this may sound narrow, may sound egotistical. It may sound divisive. It may sound unkind. I'm sorry if it does, it just happens to be the truth. We are in a pluralistic society, celebrating multi-cultures and by that we mean multi-religions. We are in a time of inclusion, not exclusion. Everyone's religion seems to be okay. Everybody wants to say that there are lots of good religions. This is not a time to say that the Bible and the Bible alone is the Word of God and anything else that claims to be from God is really from Satan and is a lie, but that's the truth.
> 
> 
> *


wow


----------



## b2sdad

Ravi lays it down!!!

:0


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 12:58 PM~17133694
> *wow
> *


wore me out


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 12:58 PM~17133697
> *wore me out
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 12:59 PM~17133700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 01:02 PM~17133729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats how i feel right about now :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 09:52 AM~17133650
> *And so, God has spoken in one book. Now that simplifies the matter. In order for us to know what God has to say, we go to one book. It's not a complicated thing to sort out the matter of religious revelations. They are endless. They're almost innumerable. But only one of them is the Word of the living and true God. And any other book that claims to be from God is a fraud. It is a lie. It is a deception. God only wrote that one book made up of two sections, the Old Testament and the New Testament, and within those two sections there are 66 specific revelations...39 in the Old Testament, 27 in the New. It took just over 40 writers during a period of about 1500 years to write down what God revealed.
> *


Put your beliefs aside for a moment. I understand what you're saying, but can you see how this situation can make it difficult for people who don't have faith to believe a book that says I am truth because I said so? I respect you and your decision to follow the bible, but it's not that simple for me. I need to learn more about this subject. Thank you sir for your input. It is much appreciated.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 8 2010, 01:09 PM~17133794
> *Put your beliefs aside for a moment. I understand what you're saying, but can you see how this situation can make it difficult for people who don't have faith to believe a book that says I am truth because I said so? I respect you and your decision to follow the bible, but it's not that simple for me. I need to learn more about this subject. Thank you sir for your input. It is much appreciated.
> *


Well in that case all you have to do is read the Holy Bible and that it read and study carefully  well bro we will chat another day God Bless


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Apr 8 2010, 10:35 AM~17133019-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like somebody trying to convince you to go against your better judgment.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> did u find that papper onthe g-body rear end ? just wondering, I know its way of topic.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 11:04 AM~17133243
> * man I have a problem with that bro you cant say QUOTE:That's why I believe no religion is the right religion, and way there are blessings and miracles in for any true believer no matter what religion he or she is. sorry you're either a follower of Christ and only belive in his Word and his Word only or you not there no way you can be blessed anyway by God if you're in another belief
> *


I could talk more on this subject, but I dont want to open up a can of worm's.

you want to spit on it in a pm ? or Should we just open it up, and ask for the Lord's blessing ?


----------



## jvasquez

Compliments of Caddy Crew...I thought this was really good.



> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Apr 5 2010, 02:26 PM~17101416
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V6sq_gtD1Kk&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V6sq_gtD1Kk&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> my wife and girls like this one
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 8 2010, 02:05 PM~17134785
> *Compliments of Caddy Crew...I thought this was really good.
> *



 IF I KNEW HOW TO POST VIDEOS I GOT A GRATE ONE.,


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 8 2010, 02:15 PM~17134874
> *    IF I KNEW HOW TO POST VIDEOS I GOT A GRATE ONE.,
> *



Pretty simple...PM sent...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 8 2010, 02:24 PM~17134953
> *Pretty simple...go here...
> *








:happysad: hope it works....


----------



## Forgiven 63

:cheesy: Whoop Whoopp ! ! ! !


----------



## Bionic

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 8 2010, 04:29 PM~17132965
> *I love that ! ! !  :cheesy:
> 
> mind of I copy .......  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks  
Go ahead man!


----------



## Bionic

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Apr 8 2010, 04:23 PM~17132922
> *:thumbsup: looks dope
> *


Thanks


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 7 2010, 11:23 PM~17131028
> *Is that from the book that constantly reassures you, that it's not lying to you, when actually if it wasn't lying then it would have no reason to try and convince you otherwise.
> *


is not convencing me at al im not the fool here you are :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 8 2010, 09:04 AM~17133243
> * man I have a problem with that bro you cant say QUOTE:That's why I believe no religion is the right religion, and way there are blessings and miracles in for any true believer no matter what religion he or she is. sorry you're either a follower of Christ and only belive in his Word and his Word only or you not there no way you can be blessed anyway by God if you're in another belief
> *


he's right bro jesus is not a religion is a reality,been religious is not good following christ by his word and having a relation ship with him threw prayer is good,religion will not save you.


----------



## bart7777

Faith comes by hearing the word of God. Its the truth no one is saved by religion nor by having a bible you are saved by accepting Jesus and obeying his word. God bless you all From Pastor Hector Lopez from Monterey Mexico


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Bionic_@Apr 8 2010, 02:49 AM~17131843
> *Whassup all my Worldwide Christian Brothers and Sisters!
> Ive been here on LIL for years and never seen this thread before!
> Real happy that i found it!
> Its nice to see so many riders out there reppin for Christ!
> 
> My car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanne see some more Christian rides!
> *



those are nice knock-offs!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 8 2010, 02:01 PM~17135272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  hope it works....
> *


GREAT VIDEO!!!!


----------



## b2sdad

do you know him???


one of my favorites....doesn't do the Lord Justice,but it's a start!!


----------



## b2sdad

Listen to the blond.... :uh: 

Darwinism


----------



## b2sdad

Can I please get some milk?

Got milk?


----------



## FORGIVEN

For since the creation of the world God's invisible qualities�his eternal power and divine nature�have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made, so that men are without excuse. - Romans 1:20 - NIV


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Apr 8 2010, 04:22 PM~17136909
> *Can I please get some milk?
> 
> Got milk?
> *


 :uh: 
If you ask retards you're going to get retarded answers. This guy's saying everything was created, then where did God come from? And don't even bother with saying God is the beginning, God has no creator......that's an infinite loop that never ends. Save your breath.

Using these idiots as examples of atheists is like me using Bible thumping snake handlers that shoot up abortion clinics as examples of Christians.

Here's some good reading if you want a real debate regarding the existence of God.

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/...1555132,00.html


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 8 2010, 09:26 AM~17133426
> *You have to believe in your heart that the break dancing midget is up there, and he wants you be happy (that's why he dances). The break dancing midget is good!! BDM is the truth!!! Believe without going to look for yourself!!! Because it's too cold up there!!!
> *


 :roflmao: Duez paid IS crazy!


----------



## Duez

"This book isn't fake! It says so right in the book!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 8 2010, 12:10 PM~17134303
> *:biggrin:
> 
> did u find that papper onthe g-body rear end ?  just wondering,  I know its way of topic.
> I could talk more on this subject, but I dont want to open up a can of worm's.
> 
> you want to spit on it in a pm ?      or Should we just open it up, and ask for the Lord's blessing ?
> *


I posted the link that I printed it from somewhere in here. It had the material list and instructions.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Bionic_@Apr 8 2010, 04:49 AM~17131843
> *Whassup all my Worldwide Christian Brothers and Sisters!
> Ive been here on LIL for years and never seen this thread before!
> Real happy that i found it!
> Its nice to see so many riders out there reppin for Christ!
> 
> My car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanne see some more Christian rides!
> *


Here's my Regal, "CHOSEN 86". Matt. 22:14 "Many are called, but few are CHOSEN."


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 8 2010, 04:37 PM~17137041
> *:uh:
> If you ask retards you're going to get retarded answers. This guy's saying everything was created, then where did God come from? And don't even bother with saying God is the beginning, God has no creator......that's an infinite loop that never ends. Save your breath.
> 
> Using these idiots as examples of atheists is like me using Bible thumping snake handlers that shoot up abortion clinics as examples of Christians.
> 
> Here's some good reading if you want a real debate regarding the existence of God.
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/...1555132,00.html
> *



your argument is that the people interviewed on the street were retarded...really? How did you come to that conclusion? If that's the case, how do you explain what Richard dawkins said to Ben Stein? Just as an FYI (Dawkins is a VERY educated man?)


----------



## King Daddy

Bill Maher made a video called Religiocity in responses to Ben Steins Expelled. If you look at the people that Stein interviewed in comparison to the Maher interviewees you will see a clear difference in standards. Stein interviews educated people that work in the field of science whereas Maher mostly interviews people from the streets that buckle under the stress. The Maher interviewees might live Jesus with all their heart but they weren't ready for Maher.


----------



## b2sdad

which is why I LOVE the Ray Comfort vs Richard Dawson $ 20,000.00 challenge. These men both can defend themselves and their positions verbally extremely well....But Dawson won't engage, because by his own admission, there is a eveidence for intelligent design!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## b2sdad

Something from nothing


this came from a major University, for those who are concerned about about retarded peoples thought's... :wow:


----------



## b2sdad

read the article....

why are they so angry?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 8 2010, 03:06 PM~17136229
> *Faith comes by hearing the word of God. Its the truth no one is saved by religion nor by having a bible you are saved by accepting Jesus and obeying his word. God bless you all From Pastor Hector  Lopez from Monterey Mexico
> *


AMEN PASTOR LOPEZ


----------



## Duez

"A man's ethical behavior should be based effectually on sympathy, education, and social ties; no religious basis is necessary. Man would indeeded be in a poor way if he had to be restrained by fear of punishment and hope of reward after death."


----------



## bart7777

Lets just do a study for the moment. Lets compare a few things your a reporter and theres an orthodox Jew, and a Muslim standing there and a real christian I have to say a real christian because everyone in America thinks there christian. But a real one. So the reporter comes up to the orthodox Jewand says "Sir if you die right now, where would you go" The orthodox Jew says, Well, id go to paradise
Why ? Well I love the law of God. I study the law of God I meditate on the Law of God Im obedient to the law of God Okay Makes sense. "Comes to the Muslim Sir, if you died right where would you go"Id go to heaven Why? Well I love the Koran I obey the Koran And I am a righteous man. And I made the pilgrimages and I give alms to the poor. "And I done this and that I am a righteous man" The reporter says Okay Makes sense to me. Comes to the Christian " Sir if you died right now, where would you go" To heaven ...To Paradise" Well Why "In sin did my Mother conceive me and in sin was I brought forth" "I have broken every Law that God has ever given" I deserve the very depths of..." Right there the reporter stops and says, Sir your confusing me The other two guys I understand " I asked them where are they going and they said they are going to heaven" and there right with God And I asked them why Because there righteous men in themselves They have virtue They have merit So they are going to heaven Sir I come to you declare with a smile on your face youre going to heaven And Yet you claim to have no virtue or personal merit before God "How are you going to heaven" and the christian says I am going to heaven based on the virtue and the merit of another "Jesus Christ My Lord" Nothing in my hands I bring lets step back for a moment A true Christian will hear that All of grace and say Oh how I want to be holy And how I want to keep His Law:

To Tell you the true it cost to follow Jesus it cost God his Son and it cost Jesus his Blood and its going to cost you to follow him he who preserves to the end will be saved.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 9 2010, 09:57 PM~17149076
> *Lets just do a study for the moment. Lets compare a few things your a reporter and theres an orthodox Jew, and a Muslim standing there and a real christian I have to say a real christian because everyone in America thinks there christian. But a real one. So the reporter comes up to the orthodox Jewand says "Sir if you die right now, where would you go" The orthodox Jew says, Well, id go to paradise
> Why ? Well I love the law of God. I study the law of God I meditate on the Law of God Im obedient to the law of God Okay Makes sense. "Comes to the Muslim Sir, if you died right where would you go"Id go to heaven Why? Well I love the Koran I obey the Koran And I am a righteous man. And I made the pilgrimages and I give alms to the poor. "And I done this and that I am a righteous man" The reporter says Okay Makes sense to me. Comes to the Christian " Sir if you died right now, where would you go" To heaven ...To Paradise" Well Why "In sin did my Mother conceive me and in sin was I brought forth" "I have broken every Law that God has ever given" I deserve the very depths of..." Right there the reporter stops and says, Sir your confusing me The other two guys I understand " I asked them where are they going and they said they are going to heaven" and there right with God And I asked them why Because there righteous men in themselves They have virtue They have merit  So they are going to heaven Sir I come to you declare with a smile on your face youre going to heaven And Yet you claim to have no virtue or personal merit before God "How are you going to heaven" and the christian says I am going to heaven based on the virtue and the merit of another  "Jesus Christ My Lord" Nothing in my hands I bring lets step back for a moment A true Christian will hear that All of grace and say Oh how I want to be holy And how I want to keep His Law:
> 
> To Tell you the true it cost to follow Jesus it cost God his Son and it cost Jesus his Blood and its going to cost you to follow him he who preserves to the end will be saved.
> *


"You dont go anywhere when you die, unless you die on a spaceship." -Duez


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 9 2010, 08:57 PM~17149076
> *Lets just do a study for the moment. Lets compare a few things your a reporter and theres an orthodox Jew, and a Muslim standing there and a real christian I have to say a real christian because everyone in America thinks there christian. But a real one. So the reporter comes up to the orthodox Jewand says "Sir if you die right now, where would you go" The orthodox Jew says, Well, id go to paradise
> Why ? Well I love the law of God. I study the law of God I meditate on the Law of God Im obedient to the law of God Okay Makes sense. "Comes to the Muslim Sir, if you died right where would you go"Id go to heaven Why? Well I love the Koran I obey the Koran And I am a righteous man. And I made the pilgrimages and I give alms to the poor. "And I done this and that I am a righteous man" The reporter says Okay Makes sense to me. Comes to the Christian " Sir if you died right now, where would you go" To heaven ...To Paradise" Well Why "In sin did my Mother conceive me and in sin was I brought forth" "I have broken every Law that God has ever given" I deserve the very depths of..." Right there the reporter stops and says, Sir your confusing me The other two guys I understand " I asked them where are they going and they said they are going to heaven" and there right with God And I asked them why Because there righteous men in themselves They have virtue They have merit  So they are going to heaven Sir I come to you declare with a smile on your face youre going to heaven And Yet you claim to have no virtue or personal merit before God "How are you going to heaven" and the christian says I am going to heaven based on the virtue and the merit of another  "Jesus Christ My Lord" Nothing in my hands I bring lets step back for a moment A true Christian will hear that All of grace and say Oh how I want to be holy And how I want to keep His Law:
> 
> To Tell you the true it cost to follow Jesus it cost God his Son and it cost Jesus his Blood and its going to cost you to follow him he who preserves to the end will be saved.
> *


----------



## bart7777

How can you prove that you dont go anywhere when you die can you prove that cause if you cant well I can prove to you that there is a real hell listen to the screams and what this russians discovered 

http://www.amightywind.com/hell/aboutsounds.htm

I live it to you to decide.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 9 2010, 11:42 PM~17149912
> *How can you prove that you dont go anywhere when you die can you prove that cause if you cant well I can prove to you that there is a real hell listen to the screams  and what this russians discovered
> 
> http://www.amightywind.com/hell/aboutsounds.htm
> 
> I live it to you to decide.
> *





> *'The second surprise was the high temperature they discovered in the earth's center. 'The calculations indicate the given temperature was about 1,100 degrees Celsius, or over 2,000 degrees Fahrenheit,' Azzacov pointed out. 'This is far more then we expected. It seems almost like an inferno of fire is brutally going on in the center of the earth. *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 9 2010, 11:42 PM~17149912
> *How can you prove that you dont go anywhere when you die can you prove that cause if you cant well I can prove to you that there is a real hell listen to the screams  and what this russians discovered
> 
> http://www.amightywind.com/hell/aboutsounds.htm
> 
> I live it to you to decide.
> *


A volcano is where the earths molten interior reaches the surface. The earth has a molten iron core, iron melts at 2800 degrees fahrenheit. Volcano's are not attached to hell.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 10 2010, 12:42 AM~17149912
> *How can you prove that you dont go anywhere when you die can you prove that cause if you cant well I can prove to you that there is a real hell listen to the screams  and what this russians discovered
> 
> http://www.amightywind.com/hell/aboutsounds.htm
> 
> I live it to you to decide.
> *


----------



## bart7777

What do we really know about the Earth's interior? And how trustworthy is our knowledge of it? Many people (mistakenly) think that the lava which pours out of volcanoes comes from a large reservoir of molten material which makes up the greater part of the Earth. Scientists have discovered that lava comes from within the Earth's crust. The lava comes from approximately 20 miles down. The existence of lava does not affect the passage of earthquake (seismic) waves. This indicates to scientists that the crust is largely solid. So where does the heat come from which melts the rock locally? Scientists have advanced two theories. Some say that the melting is due to high concentrations of radioactive elements in a particular area. These decaying radioactive elements generate enough heat to melt rock. Much lava is slightly radioactive and that lends support to this theory. Other geologists have argued that shearing and faulting are adequate heat generating mechanisms via friction. The evidence supports both theories. Lava cannot possibly be rising from the centre of the Earth as some may be tempted to think. It would cool down and become solid on its long, slow journey upwards. Lava is therefore a surface phenomenon and does not in any way reflect what the Earth is like 50 or 100 or more miles down. 

I would end here cause I might be dealing with a Guy that might even think the earth was built by the Big Bang or that the earth is changing because Global warming you probably even bought the lie that 9/11 was done by Osama bin laden like many others you need to do your homework the reallity is another but I guest your living the American dream guest why cause you havent woken up to the truth Peace .....


----------



## FORGIVEN

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS


----------



## bart7777

It dosent take a genuis to understand the truth you might feel that you are free cause your not behind bars but the still you are a slave.

Jesus said in his words And you should know the truth and and the truth should set you free. 

I will give you a few videos so you can do your homework I will live it to you to find the truth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acLW1vFO-2Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KlJzfsAzoY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj3AECSKmhU

If you like this I have lots of more that can open up your mind its up to you to wake up. Let me know if you want more


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 10 2010, 11:47 AM~17152360
> *It dosent take a genuis to understand the truth you might  feel that you are free cause your not behind bars but the still you are a slave.
> 
> Jesus said in his words And you should know the truth and and the truth should set you free.
> 
> I will give you a few videos so you can do your homework I will live it to you to find the truth.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acLW1vFO-2Q
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KlJzfsAzoY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj3AECSKmhU
> 
> If you like this I have lots of more that can open up your mind its up to you to wake up. Let me know if you want more
> *


I love all the "wake up" and "truth" talk when referring to the break dancing midget book. :biggrin:


----------



## bart7777

All I can say if your fasinated by the Midget who knows you might be a midget also and are mad at God for how you where made.You should be glad you have health and life ahead of you most people cant be happy cause they dont like themselfs in order to love others you would need to love yourself. Every person has a. error in there body but that cant bring you down I dont Know you but Love you in the love of Christ look at this video this could change you life for ever. Never say you cant when you can.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2KwLcomYk8

May God bless you man


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 10 2010, 01:37 PM~17152834
> *All I can say if your fasinated by the Midget who knows you might be a midget also and are mad at God for how you where made.You should be glad you have health and life ahead of you most people cant be happy cause they dont like themselfs in order to love others you would need to love yourself. Every person has a. error in there body but that cant bring you down I dont Know you but Love you in the love of Christ look at this video this could change you life for ever. Never say you cant when you can.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2KwLcomYk8
> 
> May God bless you man
> *


If your are fascinated by a god, who knows, you might be a god. Are you mad at the breakdancing midget for not dancing where you can see him? You should be glad that he dances, most people dont know how to dance, you need to learn how to dance. Every person has the ability to dance. I dont know you, but know you love to dance in the love of dancing midgets. Go to mount everest the mountain midget will change your life.


----------



## bart7777

Tell you something youngter I used to break dance in my days in the 90s I used to do the head spin the windmill what you know about breakdancing all I can tell you is let God break you a little you either learn the hard way or the soft way its up to you...


----------



## bart7777

Let me tell you something you need to stop depending on this gods and stop the Corn Dance, Deer Dance, and Eagle Dance—as well as various dances at Zuni, including the complicated Shalako. step out of the sweet louge you sun loving freak and look for the true son which is Christ Amen....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777+Apr 10 2010, 02:33 PM~17153057-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you something youngter I used to break dance in my days in the 90s I used to do the head spin the windmill what you know about breakdancing all I can tell you is let God break you a little you either learn the hard way or the soft way its up to you...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever kid. I never did that, all the people I've seen doing that were straight up nerds. I'm sorry you got picked on in school, but dont start telling people you friend is a god.
> <!--QuoteBegin-bart7777_@Apr 10 2010, 02:41 PM~17153078
> *Let me tell you something you need to stop depending on this gods and stop the Corn Dance, Deer Dance, and Eagle Dance—as well as various dances at Zuni, including the complicated Shalako. step out of the sweet louge you sun loving freak and look for the true son which is Christ Amen....
> *


WHAT????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## bart7777

Look Indian need to stay off the mushrooms to much out in the sun makes you hallucinate as your avatar tells a little about your background if you dont like lifting up the Name of Jesus or dont belive in him there is no need for you to be posting here making bad comments upon people who really do belive in him why not just look in another thread as you may recall the thread is Christian Lowriders check in make your own thread what I need to do is send a comment to your president thats what I need to do but since I love you in the name of Jesus I rather ignore that but if you keep on I might just have to do some mailing...see you


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 10 2010, 03:09 PM~17153172
> *Look Indian need to stay off the mushrooms to much out in the sun makes you hallucinate as your avatar tells a little about your background if you dont like lifting up the Name of Jesus or dont belive in him there is no need for you to be posting here making bad comments upon people who really do belive in him why not just look in another thread as you may recall the thread is Christian Lowriders check in make your own thread what I need to do is send a comment to your president thats what I need to do but since I love you in the name of Jesus I rather ignore that but if you keep on I might just have to do some mailing...see you
> *


 :biggrin: What does a paw print of a mexican grey wolf say about me?


----------



## bart7777

It means that a wolf rides with a pack of wolfs never alone but what dose this have to do with Jesus nothing at all at long as meaning your dress like wolf to disperce the sheeple if this is not it then you need to find another thread so you can talk about wildlife animals if you love wolfs so much.


----------



## jvasquez

GOD is GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 10 2010, 11:54 PM~17156809
> *It means that a wolf rides with a pack of wolfs never alone but what dose this have to do with Jesus nothing at all at long as meaning your dress like wolf to disperce the sheeple if this is not it then  you need to find another thread so you can talk about wildlife animals if you love wolfs so much.
> *


WHAT????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

phil.4:13


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 10 2010, 12:03 PM~17152686
> *I love all the "wake up" and "truth" talk when referring to the break dancing midget book.  :biggrin:
> *


that's old your retarded


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 10 2010, 01:15 PM~17152964
> *If your are fascinated by a god, who knows, you might be a god. Are you mad at the breakdancing midget for not dancing where you can see him? You should be glad that he dances, most people dont know how to dance, you need to learn how to dance. Every person has the ability to dance. I dont know you, but know you love to dance in the love of dancing midgets. Go to mount everest the mountain midget will change your life.
> *


home boy i'm tired of you stay off this topic your anoying :angry:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 11 2010, 02:26 AM~17157868
> *home boy i'm tired of you stay off this topic your anoying :angry:
> *


If your just gonna come in here and talk sh!t, please do it somewhere else.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 11 2010, 02:21 AM~17157857
> *that's old your retarded
> *


Your the dumbest person in here. I'm amazed you can function by yourself.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 11 2010, 01:44 AM~17157939
> *Your the dumbest person in here. I'm amazed you can function by yourself.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
look who's talking :cheesy:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 10 2010, 03:51 PM~17153099
> *Whatever kid. I never did that, all the people I've seen doing that were straight up nerds. I'm sorry you got picked on in school, but dont start telling people you friend is a god.
> WHAT????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *



I used to break dance in the 80s :dunno:


----------



## bart7777

I think Lord Deuz is a hatter or just a young kid that dosent have other things to do and wants to hate on us Christians. What he needs to do is get a life I dont even understand why even Rollerz only car Club which I have friends who are respectful would want to have a person like him involve with them anyway people like Lord deuz only cause problems what we Christians people here need to do is report him to The President of Rollerz Only Car club since he is of respect just maybe they could put this guy on the ball or like we Mexican say it en la "Bola".


----------



## jvasquez

:0


----------



## bart7777

Blessing to all in the name of Jesus may the Lord bless us all this day and may the armored of are Lord abide on us to fight every battle that way we come out in victory may God bless us all in the name of Jesus christ amen...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 11 2010, 11:10 AM~17159329
> *I think Lord Deuz is a hatter or just a young kid that dosent have other things to do and wants to hate on us Christians. What he needs to do is get a life I dont even understand why even Rollerz only car Club which I have friends who are respectful would want to have a person like him involve with them anyway people like Lord deuz only cause problems what we Christians people here need to do is report him to The President of Rollerz Only Car club since he is of respect just maybe they could put this guy on the ball or like we Mexican say it en la "Bola".
> *


I love how every time we discuss the origin of our existence, somebody is like "a Rollerz Only member cant believe in nucleosynthesis." Go back a few pages see how many Rollerz are in here. Take another cheap shot at my club because my posts can be proven and yours cant stand up to debate.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 11 2010, 02:58 AM~17157984
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> look who's talking  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 11 2010, 09:01 AM~17158637
> *I used to break dance in the 80s :dunno:
> *


I still do. The topic had turned to throwing out insults and name calling. I followed suit.


----------



## Duez

On the sixth day, god made man in his own image. He also made a 40 foot T-rex with 9 inch teeth on the same day. Maybe god chilled on the 7th day to watch the chase.


----------



## bart7777

O how I love Jesus I hear the devil knocking but owell he cant come in its all about words and childs play the good thing I can handle the truth been there done that I Love what the Lord has done in my life and every where I go I will lift his Flag up high till I die.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 11 2010, 12:03 PM~17159612
> *O how I love Jesus I hear the devil knocking but owell he cant come in its all about words and childs play the good thing I can handle the truth been there done that I Love what the Lord has done in my life and every where I go I will lift his Flag up high till I die.
> *


Who talks like that? You actually sound like your from 2000 years ago.


----------



## bart7777

Thats cause I dont live no more but Jesus within me thats whats best about it all your a new creation the old man left the new man came in iand to tell you the truth I love it that way...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 10 2010, 11:22 PM~17157081
> *GOD is GOOD! :biggrin:
> *


ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD!

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 11 2010, 10:49 AM~17159546
> *I still do. The topic had turned to throwing out insults and name calling. I followed suit.
> *


HEY DUEZ, U SAY U FOLLOW SUIT, WHY NOT FOLLOW SUIT LIKE EVERY ONE ELSE THAT'S ON THIS TOPIC GIVING GOD PRAISE. :yes: (JUST CURIOUS).


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 11 2010, 10:35 AM~17159460
> *Blessing to all in the name of Jesus may the Lord bless us all this day and may the armored of are Lord abide on us to fight every battle that way we come out in victory may God bless us all in the name of Jesus christ amen...
> *


 AMEN 

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I came down with a nasty cold and it is not going away. :happysad:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 11 2010, 04:42 PM~17160693
> *I came down with a nasty cold and it is not going away. :happysad:
> *


Its going around brother, if not treated with Dr prescribed antibiotics it will very slowly go away leaving you with a cough. I still got my cough and its been a month and a half since I got that cold.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Apr 11 2010, 02:08 PM~17160228-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY DUEZ, U SAY U FOLLOW SUIT, WHY NOT FOLLOW SUIT LIKE EVERY ONE ELSE THAT'S ON THIS TOPIC GIVING GOD PRAISE. :yes: (JUST CURIOUS).
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too important of a subject to just follow the majority beliefs.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Apr 11 2010, 03:42 PM~17160693
> *I came down with a nasty cold and it is not going away. :happysad:
> *


What are you religious beliefs on your cold? Just curious.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 11 2010, 05:30 PM~17161803
> *Too important of a subject to just follow the majority beliefs.
> 
> What are you religious beliefs on your cold? Just curious.
> *


you are a retard GROW UP


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 11 2010, 01:21 PM~17159704
> *Thats cause I dont live no more but Jesus within me thats whats best about it all  your a new creation the old man left the new man came in iand to tell you the truth I love it that way...
> *



u from east Dallas homeboy ? and pastor in MTY ?


----------



## bart7777

Yea was raised in East Dallas attended Woodrow Wilson High School but now was sent to start a mission in Monterrey Mexico I only follow what the Lord says even if he said out in the desert where no ones at I would still go I owe him alot for what he did for me and my lovely Family its nice to live over here plus I have a big family in christ now always remember God is Good all the time. By the way nimster64 I will be praying for you so you get better.


----------



## BigLazy903

seems like me and god have a problem! i dont go to church but it does not mean i dont believe in him or what so ever... cause i do, but no matter how hard i try and do things right, even when i pray to him shit still hits the fan!! i got like the worst luck every, well i cannot say that cause i got 2 healthy young boys and a fiancee who would give her life for me... so you can say im a lucky man, but i mean ive done alot of mistakes in my past and even though i try and make shit right nothing go's the way i want it to go... sorry fellas i just had to vent.. been having a bad week.. should say a bad week and weekend..


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 11 2010, 10:26 PM~17165133
> *seems like me and god have a problem! i dont go to church but it does not mean i dont believe in him or what so ever... cause i do, but no matter how hard i try and do things right, even when i pray to him shit still hits the fan!! i got like the worst luck every, well i cannot say that cause i got 2 healthy young boys and a fiancee who would give her life for me... so you can say im a lucky man, but i mean ive done alot of mistakes in my past and even though i try and make shit right nothing go's the way i want it to go... sorry fellas i just had to vent.. been having a bad week.. should say a bad week and weekend..
> *


Iwill have you in my prayers bro


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 12 2010, 12:26 AM~17165133
> *seems like me and god have a problem! i dont go to church but it does not mean i dont believe in him or what so ever... cause i do, but no matter how hard i try and do things right, even when i pray to him shit still hits the fan!! i got like the worst luck every, well i cannot say that cause i got 2 healthy young boys and a fiancee who would give her life for me... so you can say im a lucky man, but i mean ive done alot of mistakes in my past and even though i try and make shit right nothing go's the way i want it to go... sorry fellas i just had to vent.. been having a bad week.. should say a bad week and weekend..
> *


I'll be praying for you homeboy. I have a scripture here that reminded me of what the Apostle Paul said.

*Romans 7:15-17 (New Living Translation)*
15 I don’t really understand myself, for I want to do what is right, but I don’t do it. Instead, I do what I hate. 16 But if I know that what I am doing is wrong, this shows that I agree that the law is good. 17 So I am not the one doing wrong; it is sin living in me that does it.

You need to get the WORD in your heart Homie. I don't mean go to church, although that is a good place to get the WORD as long as they are a good WORD based church...It's not about religion or doctrine, but the WORD.

I had many problems with drugs and alcohol before I started reading THE BIBLE and learning what GOD planned for my life. I pray GOD would reveal HIS Word to you, but you have a choice.

Don't get me wrong, I'm no where near perfect. But I'm trying, and I'm alot better off today than I was 10 years ago, when I was in jail, broke and alone. Now I have a good job, a great family and have not drank or smoked in almost 10 years.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 11 2010, 10:40 PM~17165242
> *I'll be praying for you homeboy. I have a scripture here that reminded me of what the Apostle Paul said.
> 
> Romans 7:15-17 (New Living Translation)
> 15 I don’t really understand myself, for I want to do what is right, but I don’t do it. Instead, I do what I hate. 16 But if I know that what I am doing is wrong, this shows that I agree that the law is good. 17 So I am not the one doing wrong; it is sin living in me that does it.
> 
> You need to get the WORD in your heart Homie. I don't mean go to church, although that is a good place to get the WORD as long as they are a good WORD based church...It's not about religion or doctrine, but the WORD.
> 
> I had many problems with drugs and alcohol before I started reading THE BIBLE and learning what GOD planned for my life. I pray GOD would reveal HIS Word to you, but you have a choice.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm no where near perfect. But I'm trying, and I'm alot better off today than I was 10 years ago, when I was in jail, broke and alone. Now I have a good job, a great family and have not drank or smoked in almost 10 years.
> *


thanks man those words make a homie feel alot better. . im going to keep trying!! :happysad: im sure he has a plan for me....


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 11 2010, 10:37 PM~17165222
> *Iwill have you in my prayers bro
> *


thanks


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Apr 11 2010, 10:01 PM~17164220-->
> 
> 
> 
> you are a retard GROW UP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You grow up dumb. Believing in spirits, that's kid stuff. Bet you'd pull a couple teeth if your bills are late and put them under your pillow. :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigLazy903_@Apr 11 2010, 11:26 PM~17165133
> *seems like me and god have a problem! i dont go to church but it does not mean i dont believe in him or what so ever... cause i do, but no matter how hard i try and do things right, even when i pray to him shit still hits the fan!! i got like the worst luck every, well i cannot say that cause i got 2 healthy young boys and a fiancee who would give her life for me... so you can say im a lucky man, but i mean ive done alot of mistakes in my past and even though i try and make shit right nothing go's the way i want it to go... sorry fellas i just had to vent.. been having a bad week.. should say a bad week and weekend..
> *


That's because there is nobody hearing your prayers. Dont depend on a god to fix your problems. Contrary to popular belief, putting your hands together and closing your eyes, does not put you in direct contact with a god. Hope things get better, without the help of a god. :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 11 2010, 11:37 PM~17165222
> *Iwill have you in my prayers bro
> *


You're stupid. Why dont you put it in your letter to santa?


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:06 PM~17165398
> *You grow up dumb. Believing in spirits, that's kid stuff. Bet you'd pull a couple teeth if your bills are late and put them under your pillow.  :uh:
> 
> That's because there is nobody hearing your prayers. Dont depend on a god to fix your problems. Contrary to popular belief, putting your hands together and closing your eyes, does not put you in direct contact with a god. Hope things get better, without the help of a god. :thumbsup:
> *


so what ya saying theres no god or jesus??? :angry:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 11 2010, 12:03 PM~17159610
> *On the sixth day, god made man in his own image. He also made a 40 foot T-rex with 9 inch teeth on the same day. Maybe god chilled on the 7th day to watch the chase.
> *


Somebody respond to this. In your almighty "true" bible, written before the discovery of dinosaurs. Why did your god create a 40 foot dinosaur to feed on humans?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 12 2010, 12:07 AM~17165409
> *so what ya saying theres no god or jesus???  :angry:
> *


No Jesus is real. His was made out to be a god after his death (how convenient) by his brother(who was also later executed).


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:11 PM~17165428
> *No Jesus is real. His was made out to be a god after his death (how convenient) by his brother(who was also later executed).
> *


speak more of this peasent... wheres the evidence :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## Duez

According to the New Testament and the Christian church, Jesus is divine, the son of God, the Messiah. In sharp contrast, Jews believe Jesus was a man - period. 

Jesus - The Man

Jews believe that Jesus was a Jew who was born in Bethlehem, raised in Galilee, and killed in Jerusalem. Like other Jews in his day, Jesus spoke and wrote the Aramaic language. His own Aramaic name was Yeshua.

Like other educated Jews in his day, he was faithful to the law of Moses, learned in Jewish scriptures and oral law, steeped in the spirit of the Pharisees (the leading religious teachers of his day), and expectant of the coming of the Messianic Era (which he called the "Kingdom of God"). In his day, many people called Jesus "rabbi." 

Like other religious, nationalistic Jews before and after him, Jesus angered the Roman government. The Romans considered the ideas preached by Jesus to be dangerous. As a result, the Romans arrested Jesus during his Passover trip to Jerusalem. Then the Romans, upon the order of the Roman procurator, executed Jesus. 

Yeshu - A Talmudic Tale 

A story about a man named Yeshu can be found in the Talmud. There is debate whether this Yeshu in the Talmud is the same Jesus who later became a Christian divinity.

According to the Talmud, Yeshu was the son of a Jewish woman named Miriam who was betrothed to a carpenter. "Betrothed" means she was legally married to him, but she was not yet living with him or having sexual relations with him. The story says that Miriam was either raped by or voluntarily slept with Pandeira, a Greek or Roman soldier. Miriam than gave birth to Yeshu, who was considered a "mamzer" (bastard), a product of an adulterous relationship. The Talmud describes Yeshu as a heretic who dabbled in sorcery and lead the people astray. Later, the Sanhedrin (the Jewish "Supreme Court") ordered Yeshu stoned to death and his dead body was hung from a tree until nightfall after his death, in accordance with the ancient Jewish punishment for heretics. 

While some believe there is no connection between the Talmudic Yeshu and the Christian Jesus, others believe there is a connection. The main inconsistency between the Talmudic and Christian story is that during the time that Jesus was killed, the Romans ruled and the Sanhedrin did not have the power to impose the death penalty. Thus, some Jews believe that today's popular Christian ideas about Jesus are based on a melding of the Talmudic story of Yeshu and the historian Josephus' writing about Jesus, which included his execution by the Romans. 

Jesus - The Messiah 

After Jesus' death, a group of simple fishermen and artisans, called "Nazarenes" after Jesus' hometown of Nazareth, became his followers. Jesus' brother James, headed the Nazarenes in Jerusalem for approximately thirty years, until 62 C.E. when he was also executed by the Romans. The Nazarenes observed Jewish laws, and they believed that Jesus would return soon to inaugurate God's kingdom on earth. Thus, Jesus was a founder of a religious movement, or more specifically of the sect of the Nazarenes within Judaism. 

The Nazarene sect, however, did not last more than four centuries. The Romans killed many Nazarenes, for being observant Jews, during the Jewish revolt of 70 C.E. The faith of the remaining Nazarenes, who awaited Jesus to return and save them, was greatly tested by the Roman conquest. 

With the weakening of the Jews and Nazarenes, early Christianity, led by Paul, flourished in the major cities of the Roman world - Rome, Antioch, Alexandria, Ephesus and Corinth. Christianity claimed Jesus as its founder and also as God incarnate.

The Jewish View of Jesus

Jews believe Jesus himself would have been shocked to know that many people today view him as the Messiah. According to Judaism, Jesus was a Jewish man who was executed and later given divine status by the Christian church.


----------



## Duez

INRI is an acronym of the Latin inscription IESVS·NAZARENVS·REX·IVDÆORVM (Iesus Nazarenus, Rex Iudaeorum), which translates to English as "Jesus the Nazarene, King of the Jews". The Greek equivalent of this phrase, Ἰησοῦς ὁ Ναζωραῖος ὁ βασιλεὺς τῶν Ἰουδαίων (Iesous ho Nazoraios ho Basileus ton Ioudaion), appears in the New Testament of the Christian Bible in the Gospel of John (19:19). Each of the other accounts of Jesus' death has a slightly different version for the inscription on Jesus' cross: Matthew (27:37), "This is Jesus, the King of the Jews"; Mark (15:26), "The King of the Jews"; and Luke (23:38), "This is the King of the Jews." John and Luke state it was written in Hebrew, Greek, and Latin, while Matthew and Mark describe it as the charge for crucifying Jesus. Luke states that it was a statement hung above Jesus's head. Since John's form is the most complete it is the one that is usually found on depictions of the Crucifixion of Jesus.
In the Gospel of John (19:19-20), the inscription is explained:
And Pontius Pilate wrote a title, and put it on the cross. And the writing was JESUS OF NAZARETH THE KING OF THE JEWS. This title then read many of the Jews: for the place where Jesus was crucified was nigh to the city: and it was written in Hebrew, and Greek, and Latin. (King James Version)
According to all four Gospels, Pilate challenged Jesus to deny that he was the "King of the Jews" and Jesus did not deny the accusation.[1]
According to John, the chief priests asked Pilate to change the inscription so that it did not say "the King of the Jews", but rather, "This man said he was the King of the Jews", but Pilate refused to change it, saying, "What I have written, I have written". (John 19:20-22)


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 11 2010, 11:07 PM~17165409
> *so what ya saying theres no god or jesus???  :angry:
> *


DON'T LISTEN TO THIS FOOL HE'S THE DEVIL IN THE FLESH HE JUST WANTS ATTENTION I FEEL SORRY FOR DUEZ HE'S JUST SLOW IN THE BRAIN.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 11 2010, 11:25 PM~17165507
> *DON'T LISTEN TO THIS FOOL HE'S THE DEVIL IN THE FLESH HE JUST WANTS ATTENTION I FEEL SORRY FOR DUEZ HE'S JUST SLOW IN THE BRAIN.
> *


i know im just making him waste his time.. :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:17 PM~17165466
> *According to the New Testament and the Christian church, Jesus is divine, the son of God, the Messiah. In sharp contrast, Jews believe Jesus was a man - period.
> 
> Jesus - The Man
> 
> Jews believe that Jesus was a Jew who was born in Bethlehem, raised in Galilee, and killed in Jerusalem. Like other Jews in his day, Jesus spoke and wrote the Aramaic language. His own Aramaic name was Yeshua.
> 
> Like other educated Jews in his day, he was faithful to the law of Moses, learned in Jewish scriptures and oral law, steeped in the spirit of the Pharisees (the leading religious teachers of his day), and expectant of the coming of the Messianic Era (which he called the "Kingdom of God"). In his day, many people called Jesus "rabbi."
> 
> Like other religious, nationalistic Jews before and after him, Jesus angered the Roman government. The Romans considered the ideas preached by Jesus to be dangerous. As a result, the Romans arrested Jesus during his Passover trip to Jerusalem. Then the Romans, upon the order of the Roman procurator, executed Jesus.
> 
> Yeshu - A Talmudic Tale
> 
> A story about a man named Yeshu can be found in the Talmud. There is debate whether this Yeshu in the Talmud is the same Jesus who later became a Christian divinity.
> 
> According to the Talmud, Yeshu was the son of a Jewish woman named Miriam who was betrothed to a carpenter. "Betrothed" means she was legally married to him, but she was not yet living with him or having sexual relations with him. The story says that Miriam was either raped by or voluntarily slept with Pandeira, a Greek or Roman soldier. Miriam than gave birth to Yeshu, who was considered a "mamzer" (bastard), a product of an adulterous relationship. The Talmud describes Yeshu as a heretic who dabbled in sorcery and lead the people astray. Later, the Sanhedrin (the Jewish "Supreme Court") ordered Yeshu stoned to death and his dead body was hung from a tree until nightfall after his death, in accordance with the ancient Jewish punishment for heretics.
> 
> While some believe there is no connection between the Talmudic Yeshu and the Christian Jesus, others believe there is a connection. The main inconsistency between the Talmudic and Christian story is that during the time that Jesus was killed, the Romans ruled and the Sanhedrin did not have the power to impose the death penalty. Thus, some Jews believe that today's popular Christian ideas about Jesus are based on a melding of the Talmudic story of Yeshu and the historian Josephus' writing about Jesus, which included his execution by the Romans.
> 
> Jesus - The Messiah
> 
> After Jesus' death, a group of simple fishermen and artisans, called "Nazarenes" after Jesus' hometown of Nazareth, became his followers. Jesus' brother James, headed the Nazarenes in Jerusalem for approximately thirty years, until 62 C.E. when he was also executed by the Romans. The Nazarenes observed Jewish laws, and they believed that Jesus would return soon to inaugurate God's kingdom on earth. Thus, Jesus was a founder of a religious movement, or more specifically of the sect of the Nazarenes within Judaism.
> 
> The Nazarene sect, however, did not last more than four centuries. The Romans killed many Nazarenes, for being observant Jews, during the Jewish revolt of 70 C.E. The faith of the remaining Nazarenes, who awaited Jesus to return and save them, was greatly tested by the Roman conquest.
> 
> With the weakening of the Jews and Nazarenes, early Christianity, led by Paul, flourished in the major cities of the Roman world - Rome, Antioch, Alexandria, Ephesus and Corinth. Christianity claimed Jesus as its founder and also as God incarnate.
> 
> The Jewish View of Jesus
> 
> Jews believe Jesus himself would have been shocked to know that many people today view him as the Messiah. According to Judaism, Jesus was a Jewish man who was executed and later given divine status by the Christian church.
> *


BLA BLA BLA MR.GOOGLE GUY THIS IS DUEZ''I'M SO STUPID I NEED TO GOOGLE EVERYTHING THAT'S ALL YOU.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Apr 12 2010, 12:25 AM~17165507-->
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T LISTEN TO THIS FOOL HE'S THE DEVIL IN THE FLESH HE JUST WANTS ATTENTION I FEEL SORRY FOR DUEZ HE'S JUST SLOW IN THE BRAIN.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM THE DEVIL!!!!!   BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigLazy903_@Apr 12 2010, 12:28 AM~17165526
> *i know im just making him waste his time.. :biggrin:
> *


Listen to it. Spend less wasted time praying for things to get better.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Apr 12 2010, 12:28 AM~17165529-->
> 
> 
> 
> BLA BLA BLA MR.GOOGLE GUY THIS IS DUEZ''I'M SO STUPID I NEED TO GOOGLE EVERYTHING THAT'S ALL YOU.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer this, stupid. Google it, if you want, I wont hold it against you.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 12:09 AM~17165418
> *Somebody respond to this. In your almighty "true" bible, written before the discovery of dinosaurs. Why did your god create a 40 foot dinosaur to feed on humans?
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:40 PM~17165242
> *I'll be praying for you homeboy. I have a scripture here that reminded me of what the Apostle Paul said.
> 
> Romans 7:15-17 (New Living Translation)
> 15 I don’t really understand myself, for I want to do what is right, but I don’t do it. Instead, I do what I hate. 16 But if I know that what I am doing is wrong, this shows that I agree that the law is good. 17 So I am not the one doing wrong; it is sin living in me that does it.
> 
> You need to get the WORD in your heart Homie. I don't mean go to church, although that is a good place to get the WORD as long as they are a good WORD based church...It's not about religion or doctrine, but the WORD.
> 
> I had many problems with drugs and alcohol before I started reading THE BIBLE and learning what GOD planned for my life. I pray GOD would reveal HIS Word to you, but you have a choice.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm no where near perfect. But I'm trying, and I'm alot better off today than I was 10 years ago, when I was in jail, broke and alone. Now I have a good job, a great family and have not drank or smoked in almost 10 years.
> *


Without being disrespectful, let me say this. This makes you guys look bad. I would leave it out of trying to convince people to believe in a god. It fits into my "christians are criminals and drug addicts" statement.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 11 2010, 11:28 PM~17165526
> *i know im just making him waste his time.. :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha. Stall him out! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 11 2010, 11:43 PM~17164720
> *Yea was raised in East Dallas attended Woodrow Wilson High School but now was sent to  start a mission in Monterrey Mexico I only follow what the Lord says even if he said out in the desert where no ones at I would still go I owe him alot for what he did for me and  my lovely Family its nice to live over here plus I have a big family in christ now always remember God is Good all the time. By the way nimster64 I will be praying for you so you get better.
> *



Thats cool homie. I grow up by James B. Bonham Elementary School over by Henderson. All of my Wifes Family lives in MTY, what part of MTY are you pastor-ing in ? I would love to visit when I go down there.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

' Each day is a gift from God - have you said
Thanks you today?
And don't to forget to do something to encourage someone


----------



## jvasquez

Praise THE LORD! GOD BLESS EVERYONE THIS WEEK!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 12:43 AM~17165600
> *Without being disrespectful, let me say this. This makes you guys look bad. I would leave it out of trying to convince people to believe in a god. It fits into my "christians are criminals and drug addicts" statement.
> *


DUEZ, YOU ASKED TO SHOW HOW OUR LORD WORKS? THATS HIS EXSAMPLE HOW JESUS CAME INTO HIS LIFE AND REPLACED THOSE BAD HABBITS HE HAD AND MADE HIM REALIZE HE WAS THROWING HIS LIFE AWAY, SOME PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND THE POWER THAT OUR LORD HAS, BUT IF YOU WOULD ONLY ASK HIM TO SHOW YOU AND BELIEVE IN YOUR HEART THAT WHAT YOU WANT HE CAN GIVE IT TO YOU IF ITS IN YOUR WILL HE WILL. JUST REMEMBER THIS 
JESUS CHRIST
HE IS THE SAME YESTURDAY, TODAY AND FORERVER. GOD BLESS YOU BRO


----------



## bart7777

Bless to all my brothers in christ today well I am Pastoring a church in Guadalupe Nuevo Leon Mexico col. La Roca 1199 Marmol church is called Jesucristo es mi refugio just incase someone wanted to know.

Well been hearing alot about lord deux something is right about you Jesus thru name was Yeshua but is not the same one in the Talmud I will consider you watch this movies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYNmFQkHBaE 

Many have brought lies about Jesus like the movie Zeitgeit but then was refuted cause the true comes with facts Jesus will always stand.

You also mention why would God make Dinosaurs with humanity at the same time well they did existed but didnt last long like the Bible says For God a day is like 1000 years by the time God made men 6000 years had already past and we have to remember that there where also Giants with men as this video also shows men that where as big as Dinosuars 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnfful8OPto

Bible also mentions the giants several times in the bible most people are familiar with Goliad the Giant that David killed. Who knows just maybe this where the deffenders of every village and no they where not chased by no T-Rex like you mention it this giants had a name called the Ananuki. So there is your answer most things we will never know one thing is for sure that Jesus lives.

You might wonder what happened to the Dinosuars as you may recall there was a flood not all fit in the ark only 8 people read the Bible it contains lots of treasures there hope your question was answered if you have anything else to ask me read the Bible the book of Job talks about the Dinosaurs Job 40:15-23


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I LOVE JESUS!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 12 2010, 02:19 PM~17169312
> *I LOVE JESUS!!!!!
> *


x 2 (million)

GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 12:57 PM~17169168
> *Bless to all my brothers in christ today well I am Pastoring a church in Guadalupe Nuevo Leon Mexico col. La Roca 1199 Marmol church is called Jesucristo es mi refugio just incase someone wanted to know.
> 
> Well been hearing alot about lord deux something is right about you Jesus thru name was Yeshua but is not the same one in the Talmud I will consider you watch this movies
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYNmFQkHBaE
> 
> Many have brought lies about Jesus like the movie Zeitgeit but then was refuted cause the true comes with facts Jesus will always stand.
> 
> You also mention why would God make Dinosaurs with humanity at the same time well they did existed but didnt last long like the Bible says For God a day is like 1000 years by the time God made men 6000 years had already past and we have to remember that there where also Giants with men as this video also shows men that where as big as Dinosuars
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnfful8OPto
> 
> Bible also mentions the giants several times in the bible most people are familiar with Goliad the Giant that David killed. Who knows just maybe this where the deffenders of every village and no they where not chased by no T-Rex like you mention it this giants had a name called the Ananuki. So there is your answer most things we will never know one thing is for sure that Jesus lives.
> 
> You might wonder what happened to the Dinosuars as you may recall there was a flood not all fit in the ark only 8 people read the Bible it contains lots of treasures there hope your question was answered if you have anything else to ask me read the Bible the book of Job talks about the Dinosaurs Job 40:15-23
> *


If a day was 1000 years, then why not just say "on the sixth thousandth day"? Plus man and "the creatures" were created on the same day. So how does 6000 years pass in the same day, which is 1000 years long?

We find T-rex bones covered in dirt. If all the dinosaurs died in a flood, how did they get into the ground? If they died in water, they would still have to be buried before decomposition, else the bones would be spread rather then in the same position relative to each other, when the dinosaur was living.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 12 2010, 12:19 PM~17168822
> *DUEZ, YOU ASKED TO SHOW HOW OUR LORD WORKS? THATS HIS EXSAMPLE HOW JESUS CAME INTO HIS LIFE AND REPLACED THOSE BAD HABBITS HE HAD AND MADE HIM REALIZE HE WAS THROWING HIS LIFE AWAY, SOME PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND THE POWER THAT OUR LORD HAS, BUT IF YOU WOULD ONLY ASK HIM TO SHOW YOU AND BELIEVE IN YOUR HEART THAT WHAT YOU WANT HE CAN GIVE IT TO YOU IF ITS IN YOUR WILL HE WILL. JUST REMEMBER THIS
> JESUS CHRIST
> HE IS THE SAME YESTURDAY, TODAY AND FORERVER. GOD BLESS YOU BRO
> *


I have never used illegal drugs or drank a beer. It that your gods doing?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 01:57 PM~17169168
> *Bless to all my brothers in christ today well I am Pastoring a church in Guadalupe Nuevo Leon Mexico col. La Roca 1199 Marmol church is called Jesucristo es mi refugio just incase someone wanted to know.
> 
> *


"Jesucristo es mi refugio" theres a church by the same name here in O.Cliff...

Guadalupe is a cool place I have some homie that stay on the side of MTY. Most of my wifes fam. is more near the prison


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 12:21 PM~17169331
> *x 2 (million)
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE!
> *


thanks I need it


----------



## bart7777

Yea there is a church in O.cliff with the same name here in Mexico you can name your Church the way you ant to thats whats best about it here. No need to envy anyone here as we are all brothers in Christ and are gola is for people to convert no need to fight on the name issue.

lord Deux its easy for this to be told as you may recall as time passes not always the same dirt covering will be there the next day as time passes dirt is moved by wind and each day keeps coting up and up until what ever object is left hiding underneath sand or dirt thats how fosils are found.

If that was the case then why need arqueologist to locate hiding treasures or fossils or temples or even buildings to this date many hiding stuff have been found even temples beneath the dirt or sand you may ask how this come about its simple dirt flys around.

Where I live every morning people wake up for one reason to go to work or to clean there broom there front yard cause one day it was clean the other day dirty.

I ask of one thing only lord deux if you wish to know more Open up your heart to the Lord Jesus Christ and let him reveal his secreats to you like he has revealed it to me I used to be ateist But Now how I praise the Lord he is the only one that can reveal his secreats thru his Holy Spirit and that only comes when you accept him my prayers are with you brow hope one day you know the truth and the thruth will set you free ....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 02:05 PM~17169709
> *Yea there is a church in O.cliff with the same name here in Mexico you can name your Church the way you ant to thats whats best about it here. No need to envy anyone here as we are all brothers in Christ and are gola is for people to convert no need to fight on the name issue.
> 
> lord Deux its easy for this to be told as you may recall as time passes not always the same dirt covering will be there the next day as time passes dirt is moved by wind and each day keeps coting up and up until what ever object is left hiding underneath sand or dirt thats how fosils are found.
> 
> If that was the case then why need arqueologist to locate hiding treasures or fossils or temples or even buildings to this date many hiding stuff have been found even temples beneath the dirt or sand you may ask how this come about its simple dirt flys around.
> 
> Where I live every morning people wake up for one reason to go to work or to clean there broom there front yard cause one day it was clean the other day dirty.
> 
> I ask of one thing only lord deux if you wish to know more Open up your heart to the Lord Jesus Christ and let him reveal his secreats to you like he has revealed it to me I used to be ateist But Now how I praise the Lord he is the only one that can reveal his secreats thru his Holy Spirit and that only comes when you accept him my prayers are with you brow hope one day you know the truth and the thruth will set you free ....
> *


Hey Barx666, answer how the body decomposes in water, yet the bones stay connected instead of floating in different directions.


----------



## jvasquez

What's up Homies?

CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS CHECK-IN...WHERE YOU AT???

Praise GOD!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by bart7777+Apr 12 2010, 03:05 PM~17169709-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yea there is a church in O.cliff with the same name here in Mexico you can name your Church the way you ant to thats whats best about it here. No need to envy anyone here as we are all brothers in Christ and are gola is for people to convert no need to fight on the name issue.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just pointing that out cues mabe it was like a groupe of churchs.. like all this fellowship churchs I see poping out.
> 
> God Bless you bro,
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 03:16 PM~17169817
> *Hey Barx***,
> *



come on homie dont do the brothers name like that....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 03:20 PM~17169861
> *What's up Homies?
> 
> CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS CHECK-IN...WHERE YOU AT???
> 
> Praise GOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: looking good bro. ! ! ! I cant wait to get this cadi out.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 12 2010, 02:26 PM~17169910
> *come on homie dont do the brothers name like that....
> *


He did mine first. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 03:28 PM~17169934
> *He did mine first. :biggrin:
> *


ha ha ha ..... you wrong for that .


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 12 2010, 03:32 PM~17169961
> *ha ha ha .....    you wrong for that .
> *


for more than just that... :0

What's up Homie? You get a chance to look for those a-arms?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Apr 12 2010, 03:33 PM~17169970-->
> 
> 
> 
> for more than just that... :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *co-sign *
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 03:33 PM~17169970
> *What's up Homie? You get a chance to look for those a-arms?
> *


 they SOLD ...... I'll find sum more for u.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 12 2010, 03:40 PM~17170023
> *  they SOLD ...... I'll find sum more for u.
> *


Cool. Get me a good deal like the one you got on the Lac... :0


----------



## bart7777

Look lord deux if your so questionable why not answer your own questions thru the internet just maybe you can find all that you want to know all I can say is Jesus Loves you yes I know for the bible told me so. But once again I will help you out a little when a body drowns it sinks down but after a few days it flots so it can decompose but usually the body most always not always stays intact it a mistery as well as how dose the bones built up while you are being born same mistery but in all this many bodys have always been recovered in ship wreks even in the one in Titanic now I invite you to read the following.

Lord I accept you as my Lord and Saviour I ask that you forgive my sins and in this day add my name to book of life I also ask that you seal me with your Holy spirit in Jesus name Amen...


----------



## bart7777

I am pretty sure you read the salvation and now your my Brother like it or not hey everyone give a great thanking to your new brother lord deux may God bless you always in your path to wisdom.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 03:46 PM~17170075
> *
> Lord I accept you as my Lord and Saviour I ask that you forgive my sins and in this day add my name to book of life I also ask that you seal me with your Holy spirit in Jesus name Amen...
> *


*
AMEN ! ! ! * :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy: 


dinner time!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Im fins to pray over my dinner and health!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 01:37 PM~17169481
> *I have never used illegal drugs or drank a beer. It that your gods doing?
> *


NOPE, THAT WAS HIS CHOICE , THATS WHY HE DIED FOR OUR SINS, SO YOU HAVE THE CHOICE TO EITHER DO RIGHT OR DO WRONG . THATS WHY I GAVE HIM MY LIFE AND IN RETURNED HIS GIVING ME ETERNAL LIFE.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777+Apr 12 2010, 02:46 PM~17170075-->
> 
> 
> 
> Look lord deux if your so questionable why not answer your own questions thru the internet just maybe you can find all that you want to know all I can say is Jesus Loves you yes *I know for the bible told me so.* But once again I will help you out a little when a body drowns it sinks down but after a few days it flots so it can decompose but usually the body most always not always stays intact it a mistery as well as how dose the bones built up while you are being born same mistery but in all this many bodys have always been recovered in ship wreks even in the one in Titanic now I invite you to read the following.
> 
> Lord I accept you as my Lord and Saviour I ask that you forgive my sins and in this day add my name to book of life I also ask that you seal me with your Holy spirit in Jesus name Amen...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barx666, maybe you should read another book. Set the bible down for a minute and read some of the stuff written by men of this millennium. :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 02:48 PM~17170097
> *I am pretty sure you read the salvation and now your my Brother like it or not hey everyone give a great thanking to your new brother lord deux may God bless you always in your path to wisdom.
> *


Bart666, your path to wisdom is biased. Your getting all your information from a single source. Any inaccuracies, will be repeated by you because you have nothing to compare it to. Newton teach you always.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 12 2010, 04:17 PM~17170870
> *NOPE, THAT WAS HIS CHOICE , THATS WHY HE DIED FOR OUR SINS, SO YOU HAVE THE CHOICE TO EITHER DO RIGHT OR DO WRONG . THATS WHY I GAVE HIM MY LIFE AND IN RETURNED HIS GIVING ME ETERNAL LIFE.
> *


I hope your right, that would be sweet. I would chew on a bullet right now and start my eternal existence rather than age here on earth like a sucka.


----------



## bart7777

Hey brother I am glad you accepted Jesus lord deux in your heart all dough your going to denied it your still my brother and remember Love you in the love of Christ I aint hating either as I now walk in the Love of Christ.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 07:40 PM~17172805
> *Hey brother I am glad you accepted Jesus  lord deux in your heart all dough your going to denied it your still my brother and remember Love you in the love of Christ I aint hating either as I now walk in the Love of Christ.
> *


Wanna go to heaven with me today? No need in staying here, when we have a paradise waiting awaiting us. :guns:  = :angel: :angel:

How sure are you that an afterlife follows your time here? Sure enough to go check for yourself?


----------



## Duez

Brother Barx666.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

I'm calling your bluff. You dont believe in heaven either. If you do, go there today.


----------



## jvasquez

PRAISE THE LORD all my fellow CHRISTIAN riders. Let hit these streets this season and rep CHRIST THE KING!!!

GOD BLESS YOU!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 06:49 PM~17172911
> *I'm calling your bluff. You dont believe in heaven either. If you do, go there today.
> *


 :0


----------



## Duez

Is it only "a better place" when you family goes there? Why don't we all just go now. This life is pointless, were spending it waiting for our real life.


----------



## bart7777

I should not fear he who kills the body cause the soul they can not kill fear the one that can kill the soul and body in hell you mention newton this is what newton said.

Newton was a devout believer in God and spent around 30 years of his life applying his meticulous attention to detail into studying the bible; starting with learning the ancient Aramaic and Hebrew languages to a level where he could translate the original texts for himself.

"Yet one thing secures us what ever betide, The scriptures assure us the Lord will provide."

"The other part of the true religion is our duty to man. We must love our neighbour as our selves, we must be charitable to all men for charity is the greatest of graces, greater then even faith or hope and covers a multitude of sins. We must be righteous and do to all men as we would they should do to us


----------



## Duez

You gonna be here tomorrow trying to sell something, you dont believe in?

Barx666 are you a believer in which case you die today and join your creator in the heavens? 

Or do you share my beliefs and know that nothing awaits us after this, in which case you continue to live life to the fullest.


----------



## bart7777

I will be walking streets of Gold and a crystal sea and behold a Mansion not like this world gives but like the ones God being the best arquitec has made for us I will lift his Flag Day by Day and would not be ashamed to speak about him if I was crazy for this world well I am even crazier for my Christ.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 08:23 PM~17173362
> *I will be walking streets of Gold and a crystal sea and behold a Mansion not like this world gives but like the ones God being the best arquitec has made for us I will lift his Flag Day by Day and would not be ashamed to speak about him if I was crazy for this world well I am even crazier for my Christ.
> *


What are you waiting for?


----------



## 65ragrider

> Barx666, maybe you should read another book. Set the bible down for a minute and read some of the stuff written by men of this millennium. :uh:
> 
> get this in your head fool duez we christians don't need other books that are not inspire by God him self, we do not need to reed other than the word of God that's why you're so confuse cuz you reed too much garbage we cristianos don't want to be confuse like you our God is not a GOD OF CONFUSION.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 08:28 PM~17173369
> *get this in your head fool duez we christians don't need other books that are not inspire by God him self, we do not need to reed other than the word of God that's why you're so confuse cuz you reed too much garbage we cristianos don't want to be confuse like you our God is not a GOD  OF CONFUSION.
> *


Ignorant.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 07:29 PM~17173379
> *Ignorant.
> *


LOOK WHO'S TALKING DON'T BITE YOUR TONG HOME BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 08:31 PM~17173390
> *LOOK WHO'S TALKING DON'T BITE YOUR TONG HOME BOY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I dont have to ignore any information to make my decisions. I've read the bible. I do see you saying that you want to ignore the rest of the world in order to believe what one book tells you. Ignorant.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 07:32 PM~17173406
> *I dont have to ignore any information to make my decisions. I've read the bible. I do see you saying that you want to ignore the rest of the world in order to believe what one book tells you. Ignorant.
> *


ACCORDING TO THE BOOK YOU ARE THE IGNORANT AND YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE BIBLE YOU FOOL.


----------



## bart7777

I will be walking streets of Gold and a crystal sea and behold a Mansion not like this world gives but like the ones God being the best arquitec has made for us I will lift his Flag Day by Day and would not be ashamed to speak about him if I was crazy for this world well I am even crazier for my Christ.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 08:37 PM~17173458
> *I will be walking streets of Gold and a crystal sea and behold a Mansion not like this world gives but like the ones God being the best arquitec has made for us I will lift his Flag Day by Day and would not be ashamed to speak about him if I was crazy for this world well I am even crazier for my Christ.
> *


I knew you didn't really believe in god.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 08:36 PM~17173453
> *ACCORDING TO THE BOOK YOU ARE THE IGNORANT AND YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE BIBLE YOU FOOL.
> *


Your bible is a kids story book. You ignorant fool.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 07:40 PM~17173500
> *Your bible is a kids story book. You ignorant fool.
> *


LOOK WHO'S TALKING BELIEVING IN STARS CREATING THE EARTH BY AN EXPLOSION
AND SUPERMAN IS YOUR BEST FRIEND TOO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 08:44 PM~17173556
> *LOOK WHO'S TALKING BELIEVING IN STARS CREATING THE EARTH BY AN EXPLOSION
> AND SUPERMAN IS YOUR BEST FRIEND TOO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 You can see a supernova and pulsars from earth. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65ragrider

AT LEAST WE HAVE SOME ONE TO PRAY TO WHO DO YOU PRAY TO FOOL DUEZ? :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :around: :around: :around: :buttkick:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 08:47 PM~17173608
> *AT LEAST WE HAVE SOME ONE TO PRAY TO WHO DO YOU PRAY TO FOOL DUEZ? :buttkick:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :buttkick:
> *


You pray to something that doesn't exist. Imaginary friend are for kids too Ignorantrider. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bart7777

Look lord deux just maybe the bible was not fit for you since you critizice it so much since you still havent came out of the closet but either way once you accept the Lord your back ground will be left behind this is why you been so angry with God since your Gay but allright he still loves you by the way that may have started since you where never raised by a father figure its cool if no one ever told you son I love you as my Son who knows this anger is just maybe your mom never cared for you there is always a reason for all this anger or maybe you where abused as a child if so you need to get that anger off of you by accepting Jesus.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 07:51 PM~17173657
> *You pray to something that doesn't exist. Imaginary friend are for kids too Ignorantrider. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


PROOF TO ME HE DOESN'T EXIST AND I PROMISSE YOU I'LL TURN IN TO AN IGNORANT LIKE YOUR SELF


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 08:52 PM~17173679
> *Look lord deux just maybe the bible was not fit for you since you critizice it so much since you still havent came out of the closet but either way once you accept the Lord your back ground will be left behind  this is why you been so angry with God since your Gay but allright he still loves you by the way that may have started since you where never raised by a father figure its cool if no one ever told you son I love you as my Son who knows this anger is  just maybe your mom never cared for you there is always a reason for all this anger or maybe you where abused as a child if so you need to get that anger off of you by accepting Jesus.
> *


I'm critical, gay, angry, dont have a father, and have a bad mom who abused me? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Maybe your parents should of sent to school rather than church eh? Your still posting on this forum, so that tell me that you have not joined your "father" in heaven. Guess your still in denial about being an atheist.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 07:56 PM~17173736
> *I'm critical, gay, angry, dont have a father, and have a bad mom who abused me?  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Maybe your parents should of sent to school rather than church eh? Your still posting on this forum, so that tell me that you have not joined your "father" in heaven. Guess your still in denial about being an atheist.
> *


i knew you were gay i knew it    :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 08:55 PM~17173714
> *PROOF TO ME HE DOESN'T EXIST AND I PROMISSE YOU I'LL TURN IN TO AN IGNORANT LIKE YOUR SELF
> *


It's prove. Proof needs to be given by the person that made the observation. Prove your god exists.


----------



## 65ragrider

lord duez is gay


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 08:58 PM~17173763
> *i knew you were gay i knew it       :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 08:59 PM~17173775
> *lord duez is gay
> *


x2


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 07:59 PM~17173772
> *It's prove. Proof needs to be given by the person that made the observation. Prove your god exists.
> *


ok i'm alive


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:01 PM~17173791
> *ok i'm alive
> *


Nucleosynthesis. Next.


----------



## Duez

How about "then where did everything come from?"
Or " then why is the earth the perfect size to sustain life?"


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:01 PM~17173798
> *Nucleosynthesis. Next.
> *


no no no is call GOD


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:03 PM~17173818
> *How about "then where did everything come from?"
> Or " then why is the earth the perfect size to sustain life?"
> *


GOD NEXT


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:03 PM~17173831
> *no no no is call GOD
> *


Is that god giving you a sunburn? I'm pretty certain, that's nucleosynthesis.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Apr 12 2010, 09:03 PM~17173818-->
> 
> 
> 
> How does your computer work?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:04 PM~17173844
> *GOD NEXT
> *


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:05 PM~17173852
> *Is that god giving you a sunburn? I'm pretty certain, that's nucleosynthesis.
> *


OF COURSE HE CREATED THE SUN SO I CAN LIVE OTHERWISE I WOULD FREEZE


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Apr 12 2010, 09:03 PM~17173818-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why is pizza delicious?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:04 PM~17173844
> *GOD NEXT
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Apr 12 2010, 09:03 PM~17173818-->
> 
> 
> 
> How does penicillin work?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:04 PM~17173844
> *GOD NEXT
> *


----------



## 65ragrider

IS ALL GOD he created man and man creates all this things next


----------



## 65ragrider

what else do you have?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:10 PM~17173914
> *IS ALL GOD he created man and man creates all this things next
> *


Ignorant.


----------



## G2G_Al

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)

:wave:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:11 PM~17173928
> *Ignorant.
> *


that's all you got :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:10 PM~17173925
> *what else do you have?
> *


Where is actual proof. Not "I am here, a god must of made me." What proof do you have (not the bible, because it's not real) that you were made by a god?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:12 PM~17173954
> *that's all you got  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


You haven't showed me anything. Show me you were created by a god.


----------



## 65ragrider

i am a living proof next


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:14 PM~17173980
> *i am a living proof next
> *


Any evidence at all. That the only way you could exist, is if a god from outer space said "I'm gonna make a planet and put people that look like me on it."


----------



## bart7777

Look lord deux first you come out with the Dinos then with all other things and I proved them why dont you start doing your own homework like us but I guest thats going to be a little hard for you since you still dont have the Holy Spirit its not are fault if you would like to know more ask and you should receive Amen..


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:13 PM~17173966
> *You haven't showed me anything. Show me you were created by a god.
> *


i don't have to prove you anything nor God


----------



## Duez

Do they have layitlow in heaven? I would think so. Maybe we should ask if any members are posting from heaven.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:17 PM~17174021
> *i don't have to prove you anything nor God
> *


You have no reason to believe that you were created by a god. You read a kids book and took it literally.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:15 PM~17174003
> *Any evidence at all. That the only way you could exist, is if a god from outer space said "I'm gonna make a planet and put people that look like me on it."
> *


better than believing that i came from an explotion out of nothing that's stupid if we can create computers and disighn airplanes what makes you think GOD can not create the universe


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 09:17 PM~17174020
> *Look lord deux first you come out with the Dinos then with all other things and I proved them why dont you start doing your own homework like us but I guest thats going to be a little hard for you since you still dont have the Holy Spirit its not are fault if you would like to know more ask and you should receive Amen..
> *


Still here Barx666? Or do they have layitlow in heaven? You dont really believe what you preach do you?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:19 PM~17174040
> *You have no reason to believe that you were created by a god. You read a kids book and took it literally.
> *


you keep coming back with the same lame thing is that all you got


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:20 PM~17174053
> *better than believing that i came from an explotion out of nothing that's stupid if we can create computers and disighn airplanes what makes you think GOD can not create the universe
> *


What makes you think that man couldn't fuse matter ourselves and create a universe the same way a star did?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:22 PM~17174078
> *you keep coming back with the same lame thing is that all you got
> *


Answer it. All your responses are like "well I'm here, aint I?" Thats not proof of anything.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:23 PM~17174088
> *What makes you think that man couldn't fuse matter ourselves and create a universe the same way a star did?
> *


the bible says knowledge will increase before the end of the days look at all the things that were discover invented in only 100 years


----------



## bart7777

If you dont belive in God then why do you even bother nameing yourself Lord you must not know what you do at all I think your full of it.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:27 PM~17174139
> *the bible says knowledge will increase before the end of the days look at all the things that were discover invented in only 100 years
> *


The lord of the rings says the one ring to rule them all must be destroyed in the fires of mount doom.


----------



## 65ragrider

from 1900 to now and how old is man acoring to you


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 09:28 PM~17174150
> *If you dont belive in God then why do you even bother nameing yourself Lord you must not know what you do at all I think your full of it.
> *


You dont believe in god. If you did, you wouldn't be wasting your time here, you would be sitting next to him.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:28 PM~17174157
> *The lord of the rings says the one ring to rule them all must be destroyed in the fires of mount doom.
> *


what happened your brain froze is this too much for you


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:28 PM~17174160
> *from 1900 to now and how old is man acoring to you
> *


Millions of years. Far before the earth was created according to the bible. The ability to transfer energy using electrical current was a great invention. The wheel changed a lot too.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:29 PM~17174172
> *You dont believe in god. If you did, you wouldn't be wasting your time here, you would be sitting next to him.
> *


why i got my kids and wife that need me that's my mission here to help them grow and teach them to LOVE GOD LIKE I DO


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:30 PM~17174179
> *what happened your brain froze is this too much for you
> *


Sorry I thought we were picking our favorite lines from a childrens book.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:32 PM~17174205
> *why i got my kids and wife that need me that's my mission here to help them grow and teach them to  LOVE GOD LIKE I DO
> *


Why dont you want your family in heaven?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:31 PM~17174199
> *Millions of years. Far before the earth was created according to the bible. The ability to transfer energy using electrical current was a great invention. The wheel changed a lot too.
> *


so if man is millions of years old y cound't they invent then what we have now all those things you think you know were not even mention 100 year ago and God was


----------



## Duez

Look, you can see heavens waiting room from the moon.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:35 PM~17174251
> *so if man is millions of years old y cound't they invent then what we have now all those things you think you know were not even mention 100 year ago and God was
> *


Electrical current is allowing me to convince people not to believe in gods. God was the old way of thinking, before we actually understood things.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:37 PM~17174269
> *Electrical current is allowing me to convince people not to believe in gods. God was the old way of thinking, before we actually understood things.
> *


so you mean it took your kind millions of years to get it is that how stupid you guys are :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 65ragrider

are you googling it


----------



## 65ragrider

hello hello no come back :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

ok i guess my GOD won good night duez


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Apr 12 2010, 09:39 PM~17174285-->
> 
> 
> 
> so you mean it took your kind millions of years to get it is that how stupid you guys are :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Electrical current holmes. Changed everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 09:42 PM~17174316
> *are you googling it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are entertaining sometimes. :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:43 PM~17174326
> *hello hello no come back :biggrin:
> *


I was pming somebody.


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez

What's up Homies?

CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS CHECK-IN...WHERE YOU AT???

Praise GOD!


----------



## 65ragrider

even dogs know better than you


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:48 PM~17174379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wish you guys would use that. :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:51 PM~17174420
> *even dogs know better than you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your honestly telling me that touching your hands together is more effective than asking a person with google?


----------



## Duez

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Nucleosynthesis


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:52 PM~17174431
> *Your honestly telling me that touching your hands together is more effective than asking a person with google?
> *


i ask google whats the number one selling book on earth ans guess what the answer was THE BIBLE


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:52 PM~17174431
> *Your honestly telling me that touching your hands together is more effective than asking a person with google?
> *


Gonna answer or do you admit that prayer has no effect on anything?


----------



## jvasquez

http://www.biblegateway.com/


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:54 PM~17174455
> *i ask google whats the number one selling book on earth ans guess what the answer was THE BIBLE
> *


Duh it was written 2000 years ago. Did you think it would be the new harry potter?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:52 PM~17174431
> *Your honestly telling me that touching your hands together is more effective than asking a person with google?
> *


IT ONLY WORKS FOR US WHO BELIEVE IN HIM WILL NEVER WORK FOR YOU


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:56 PM~17174477
> *Duh it was written 2000 years ago. Did you think it would be the new harry potter?
> *


I DON'T KNOW LET'S GOOGLE IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65ragrider

GOD IS GOOD


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Apr 12 2010, 09:56 PM~17174481-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT ONLY WORKS FOR US WHO BELIEVE IN HIM WILL NEVER WORK FOR YOU
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do right? Use it to fix the economy. :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 09:58 PM~17174500
> *I DON'T KNOW LET'S GOOGLE IT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You already did. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez

The Original GOOGLE, before man thought he knew it all. Maybe the reason why the earth has gotten worse and worse.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 10:00 PM~17174528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOD IS GOOD
> *


Where is he? And dont say he is everywhere or he is the trees. I wanna see the image I was created in.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:00 PM~17174532
> *You do right? Use it to fix the economy.  :wow:
> 
> You already did. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GOD provides my needs i don't worry about the economy


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:01 PM~17174541
> *The Original GOOGLE, before man thought he knew it all. Maybe the reason why the earth has gotten worse and worse.
> *


worse and worse? Christianity wasn't even tolerated in the past. You guys would of been executed if you lived in ancient Rome.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:01 PM~17174544
> *Where is he? And dont say he is everywhere or he is the trees. I wanna see the image I was created in.
> *


in my heart


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 10:01 PM~17174550
> *GOD provides my needs i don't worry about the economy
> *


Dont care about anybody but yourself? Or do you think that atheists are the only ones have a hard time with the economy.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 11:01 PM~17174550
> *GOD provides my needs i don't worry about the economy
> *


Amen, in the midst of an recession I just received a promotion and a raise.

Many of my family who don't know GOD are looking for work...so they ask me to pray for them...next thing I know they are working again...HMMM. Not me, it's gotta be THE LORD.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 10:02 PM~17174568
> *in my heart
> *


I was created in the image of your heart?










Looks just like me.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:03 PM~17174577
> *Dont care about anybody but yourself? Or do you think that atheists are the only ones have a hard time with the economy.
> *


us christians don't worry about the economy that's the good thing about trusting God


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:04 PM~17174592
> *Amen, in the midst of an recession I just received a promotion and a raise.
> 
> Many of my family who don't know GOD are looking for work...so they ask me to pray for them...next thing I know they are working again...HMMM. Not me, it's gotta be THE LORD.
> *


Only atheists are suffering.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:04 PM~17174592
> *Amen, in the midst of an recession I just received a promotion and a raise.
> 
> Many of my family who don't know GOD are looking for work...so they ask me to pray for them...next thing I know they are working again...HMMM. Not me, it's gotta be THE LORD.
> *


that's what i'm talking about


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 10:05 PM~17174610
> *us christians don't worry about the economy that's the good thing about trusting God
> *


What about cancer? Do christians die from cancer?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:06 PM~17174619
> *Only atheists are suffering.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BurqueRuka

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:01 PM~17174541
> *The Original GOOGLE, before man thought he knew it all. Maybe the reason why the earth has gotten worse and worse.
> *


during the 20th century the average life span increased by more than 30 years. this is solely due to the advancement of science and the increased knowledge of life. so you're saying the earth has gotten worse even though there are now cures for diseases and modern medicine such as penicillin that im sure you have taken yourself?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:06 PM~17174619
> *Only atheists are suffering.
> *


I don't know, you tell me.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:07 PM~17174632
> *What about cancer? Do christians die from cancer?
> *


yes we do but with no pain God takes all the pain for us my dad die with out knowing he had cancer we knew but he didn't


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by BurqueRuka_@Apr 12 2010, 11:08 PM~17174643
> *during the 20th century the average life span increased by more than 30 years. this is solely due to the advancement of science and the increased knowledge of life. so you're saying the earth has gotten worse even though there are now cures for diseases and modern medicine such as penicillin that im sure you have taken yourself?
> *


How about the murder rate?

How about the amount of suicides committed each year?

How about the number of divorces?

Compare those numbers and ask that question again....


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:11 PM~17174681
> *How about the murder rate?
> 
> How about the amount of suicides committed each year?
> 
> How about the number of divorces?
> 
> Compare those numbers and ask that question again....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bart7777

Let me tell you something if your so worried about the economy dont count on it getting any better the U.S is in debt over 9 trillion dollars why cause banksters from Europe have taken over since 1933 this year the dollar might fall the U.S might go thru another great depression around november gas prices will rise and dont count on it getting any better enjoy what you have and praise the Lord...


----------



## jvasquez

I dont' know of a shooting in the school until they took prayer out...

Someone google that for me.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:15 PM~17174728
> *I dont' know of a shooting in the school until they took prayer out...
> 
> Someone google that for me.
> *


are you geting this duez :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 11:18 PM~17174760
> *are you geting this duez :cheesy:
> *


I think that's too real for him...he wants to talk about stars and quazars and photosynthesis.


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:20 PM~17174792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In 1963, Madalyn Murray O'Hair won a lawsuit against the Baltimore School System, which voted in her favor 8-1 to ban school prayer and label it "unconstitutional". Though not all prayer was immediately banned from schools at that time, through a process of time, almost all school prayer is banned today.

See the connection there????


----------



## bart7777

Now to answer your question about cancer and other diseases the reason all this sicknesses have come been killing alot of people is cause people of all religions dont really care what they eat or drink most sicknesses come from meat that has been clone and not like it used to be the water you drink of your fountain is flourated the drinks like coke or pepsi have aspartame all this I mean there are all kinds of stuff we eat and drink which is killing us most things like aspartame cause cancer smoking causes cancer but do people care I guest not.


----------



## jvasquez

I'm sure the reason it's going down now is because now people don't even bother getting married. They would rather just have baby's daddy or baby's momma so they can still live in sin.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:21 PM~17174802
> *In 1963, Madalyn Murray O'Hair won a lawsuit against the Baltimore School System, which voted in her favor 8-1 to ban school prayer and label it "unconstitutional". Though not all prayer was immediately banned from schools at that time, through a process of time, almost all school prayer is banned today.
> 
> See the connection there????
> *


I used google in this instance to get the facts, not to use as a foundation of my life and beliefs.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 10:21 PM~17174804
> *Now to answer your question about cancer and other diseases the reason all this sicknesses have come been killing alot of people is cause people of all religions dont really care what they eat or drink most sicknesses come from meat that has been clone and not like it used to be the water you drink of your fountain is flourated the drinks like coke or pepsi have aspartame all this I mean there are all kinds of stuff we eat and drink which is killing us most things like aspartame cause cancer smoking causes cancer  but do people care I guest not.
> *


You think our meat is from clones? Please, please google that.


----------



## BurqueRuka

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:15 PM~17174728
> *I dont' know of a shooting in the school until they took prayer out...
> 
> Someone google that for me.
> *


and i dont know of a terrorist attack without religion involved


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:15 PM~17174728
> *I dont' know of a shooting in the school until they took prayer out...
> 
> Someone google that for me.
> *


Here you go. 
July 26, 1764	Franklin County, Pennsylvania, United States 10–11 dead, 2 injured


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by BurqueRuka_@Apr 12 2010, 09:25 PM~17174849
> *and i dont know of a terrorist attack without religion involved
> *


thats the problem they are religious a true christian is not


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:24 PM~17174833
> *I used google in this instance to get the facts, not to use as a foundation of my life and beliefs.
> *


Nothing wrong with asking questions.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 10:27 PM~17174875
> *thats the problem they are religious a true christian is not
> *


Confused?

Christianity (from the Greek word Xριστός, Khristos, "Christ", literally "anointed one") is a monotheistic religion[1] based on the life and teachings of Jesus of Nazareth as presented in the New Testament.[2]


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by BurqueRuka_@Apr 12 2010, 11:25 PM~17174849
> *and i dont know of a terrorist attack without religion involved
> *


I don't doubt that...And I don't preach religion either...I preach the Bible, the Word of GOD, not traditions of man.


----------



## bart7777

Did you google cloned meat there you go I am pretty sure you found some 

Last month the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approved the sale of cloned meat in the U.S., having determined that products from cloned cattle, pigs and goats are as safe to eat as meat from their naturally reproduced brethren. That makes advocates happy: Cloning enables the livestock industry to do in a fraction of the time what breeders have been doing throughout history, narrowing the gene pool to its most desirable genes. Beyond that, say cloners, future benefits include production of genetically engineered animals that could offer a variety of benefits — more nutrient-rich milk, for example, for people without adequate access to food.



Read more: http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,...l#ixzz0kx2hIb98


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:20 PM~17174792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it just me, or do you see a decline taking place since the invention of the internet?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:26 PM~17174873
> *Here you go.
> July 26, 1764	Franklin County, Pennsylvania, United States 10–11 dead, 2 injured
> *


:wow:

One since before 1963?

Phenomenal how things have changed since then. i guess the devil has been on assignment for quite a while and it took him some time to get that number up.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:29 PM~17174904
> *Is it just me, or do you see a decline taking place since the invention of the internet?
> *


 Read my next post after that stat before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 10:29 PM~17174899
> *Did you google cloned meat there you go I am pretty sure you found some
> 
> Last month the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approved the sale of cloned meat in the U.S., having determined that products from cloned cattle, pigs and goats are as safe to eat as meat from their naturally reproduced brethren. That makes advocates happy: Cloning enables the livestock industry to do in a fraction of the time what breeders have been doing throughout history, narrowing the gene pool to its most desirable genes. Beyond that, say cloners, future benefits include production of genetically engineered animals that could offer a variety of benefits — more nutrient-rich milk, for example, for people without adequate access to food.
> Read more: http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,...l#ixzz0kx2hIb98
> *


 :biggrin: And I just assumed everything you said was stupid.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:27 PM~17174881
> *Nothing wrong with asking questions.
> *


It's wrong to use pieces of information to build a belief...you need to seek GOD as The Bible instructs and then you can make a decision.

Try it, that worked for me.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:28 PM~17174887
> *Confused?
> 
> Christianity (from the Greek word Xριστός, Khristos, "Christ", literally "anointed one") is a monotheistic religion[1] based on the life and teachings of Jesus of Nazareth as presented in the New Testament.[2]
> *


a religious person follows traditions rules and customs they don't have a relationship with God cus they love their religion not God like catholic people they love traditions of man they become religius


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Apr 12 2010, 10:30 PM~17174909-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> One since before 1963?
> 
> Phenomenal how things have changed since then. i guess the devil has been on assignment for quite a while and it took him some time to get that number up.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the only one I posted. School shootings are nothing new.
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:30 PM~17174920
> *Read my next post after that stat before jumping to conclusions.
> *


Looks like around the time that cocaine was outlawed as well. The spike seems to rise around the time pablo escobar was bringing large amounts into the US.


----------



## jvasquez

PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bart7777

Did you all know that o-hara was murdered and that the son she used to take the prayers out of schools accepted Jesus and was preaching his word.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:32 PM~17174946
> *It's wrong to use pieces of information to build a belief...you need to seek GOD as The Bible instructs and then you can make a decision.
> 
> Try it, that worked for me.
> *


Gather information from as many sources as possible and come to your own conclusions.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 10:34 PM~17174965
> *Did you all know that o-hara was murdered and that the son she used to take the prayers out of schools accepted Jesus and was preaching his word.
> *


Did somebody that wanted prayer in school, kill her?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:33 PM~17174958
> *Just the only one I posted. School shootings are nothing new.
> Looks like around the time that cocaine was outlawed as well. The spike seems to rise around the time pablo escobar was bringing large amounts into the US.
> *


Which further proves my point...

2 Timothy 3:1-3 (Amplified Bible)

1BUT UNDERSTAND this, that in the last days will come (set in) perilous times of great stress and trouble [hard to deal with and hard to bear].

2For people will be lovers of self and [utterly] self-centered, lovers of money and aroused by an inordinate [greedy] desire for wealth, proud and arrogant and contemptuous boasters. They will be abusive (blasphemous, scoffing), disobedient to parents, ungrateful, unholy and profane.

3[They will be] without natural [human] affection (callous and inhuman), relentless (admitting of no truce or appeasement); [they will be] slanderers (false accusers, troublemakers), intemperate and loose in morals and conduct, uncontrolled and fierce, haters of good.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:35 PM~17174982
> *Gather information from as many sources as possible and come to your own conclusions.
> *


I have... :biggrin:

Nothing can out weight my own life's experiences.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:37 PM~17175001
> *Which further proves my point...
> 
> 2 Timothy 3:1-3 (Amplified Bible)
> 
> 1BUT UNDERSTAND this, that in the last days will come (set in) perilous times of great stress and trouble [hard to deal with and hard to bear].
> 
> 2For people will be lovers of self and [utterly] self-centered, lovers of money and aroused by an inordinate [greedy] desire for wealth, proud and arrogant and contemptuous boasters. They will be abusive (blasphemous, scoffing), disobedient to parents, ungrateful, unholy and profane.
> 
> 3[They will be] without natural [human] affection (callous and inhuman), relentless (admitting of no truce or appeasement); [they will be] slanderers (false accusers, troublemakers), intemperate and loose in morals and conduct, uncontrolled and fierce, haters of good.
> *


This proves that prayer being banned in schools, raised the divorce rate?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:38 PM~17175018
> *I have... :biggrin:
> 
> Nothing can out weight my own life's experiences.
> *


Spend a lot of time testing scientific theory do ya?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:38 PM~17175021
> *This proves that prayer being banned in schools, raised the divorce rate?
> *


Read the verse...it shows things will get worse and worse in the last days...


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:38 PM~17175021
> *This proves that prayer being banned in schools, raised the divorce rate?
> *


are you for real are you that dumb


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 10:41 PM~17175057
> *are you for real are you that dumb
> *


Start with the insults again to hide your ignorance. :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:42 PM~17175069
> *Start with the insults again to hide your ignorance. :thumbsup:
> *


i'm not insulting you i'm asking you


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 11:44 PM~17175082
> *i'm not insulting you i'm asking you
> *


I think he feels insulted when someone asks him a question instead of him being the one always asking. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 10:44 PM~17175082
> *i'm not insulting you i'm asking you
> *


Then no. The question was justified, as none of the post was directly related to statistics given.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:45 PM~17175095
> *I think he feels insulted when someone asks him a question instead of him being the one always asking. :biggrin:
> *


Are you stupid?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:47 PM~17175106
> *Are you stupid?
> *


Are you?


----------



## jvasquez

Jesus is Lord.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:48 PM~17175119
> *Are you?
> *


I get it. When somebody asks a rhetorical insulting question, the correct response is to ask the same question back.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:49 PM~17175130
> *Jesus is Lord.
> *


Who besides that one little book agrees with that?


----------



## jvasquez

John 20:25
The other disciples therefore said unto him, We have seen the LORD. But *LORD DUEZ* said unto them, Except I shall see in his hands the print of the nails, and put my finger into the print of the nails, and thrust my hand into his side, I will not believe.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:50 PM~17175141
> *I get it. When somebody asks a rhetorical insulting question, the correct response is to ask the same question back.
> *


No, it's similar to when someone asks you a question in general you respond with a question of your own.

So you answer my question and I can answer yours. :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

jvasquez, bart7777
SUP HOMIES HOW YOU GUYS DOIN...


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 09:47 PM~17175100
> *Then no. The question was justified, as none of the post was directly related to statistics given.
> *


this country is the most powerful country on earth cus is based on Christianity


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 12 2010, 11:52 PM~17175165
> *jvasquez, bart7777
> SUP HOMIES HOW YOU GUYS DOIN...
> *


What up Homie?

Just choppin it up. Que paso?


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

NADA CARNAL JUS HERE TRYIN TO FIND WEBSITES FOR G-BODYS


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 12 2010, 11:54 PM~17175193
> *NADA CARNAL JUS HERE TRYIN TO FIND WEBSITES FOR G-BODYS
> *


:0

Nice, how's the ride comin'?

Were you at Six Flags over the weekend?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 12 2010, 10:53 PM~17175177
> *this country is the most powerful country on earth despite being based on Christianity
> *


----------



## jvasquez

GOD is GOOD!

:nicoderm:

He was crucified, died and rose from the dead, then HE ascended into Heaven.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

GETTIN MY SEATS DONE.... AND I WASNT ABLE TO MAKE IT....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:57 PM~17175225
> *GOD is GOOD!
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> He was crucified, died and rose from the dead, then HE ascended into Heaven.
> *


I dont buy that.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 12 2010, 11:58 PM~17175234
> *GETTIN MY SEATS DONE.... AND I WASNT ABLE TO MAKE IT....
> *


I wasn't there all day Sunday but it was fun. The parade was nice. Good times! Next time we can roll through the same line.

:0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

:biggrin: LET ME JUS GET MY RIDE READY....


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Apr 12 2010, 11:50 PM~17175150-->
> 
> 
> 
> John 20:25
> The other disciples therefore said unto him, We have seen the LORD. But *LORD DUEZ* said unto them, Except I shall see in his hands the print of the nails, and put my finger into the print of the nails, and thrust my hand into his side, I will not believe.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:58 PM~17175241
> *I dont buy that.
> *


I WAS PRAYING YOU'D SAY THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:

JOHN 20:26-29
26 Eight days later the disciples were together again, and this time *LORD DUEZ *was with them. The doors were locked; but suddenly, as before, Jesus was standing among them. “Peace be with you,” he said. 27 Then he said to *LORD DUEZ *, “Put your finger here, and look at my hands. Put your hand into the wound in my side. Don’t be faithless any longer. Believe!”

28 “My Lord and my God!” *LORD DUEZ* exclaimed.

29 Then Jesus told him, “*DUEZ* you believe because you have seen me. Blessed are those who believe without seeing me.”

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 13 2010, 12:00 AM~17175265
> *:biggrin: LET ME JUS GET MY RIDE READY....
> *


Orale homeboy...looking forward to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:04 PM~17175299
> *Orale homeboy...looking forward to it! :thumbsup:
> *


SEE U AT THE UP COMIN EVENT HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 13 2010, 12:05 AM~17175317
> *SEE U AT THE UP COMIN EVENT HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *


Simon limon... :cheesy: GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:03 PM~17175290
> *I WAS PRAYING YOU'D SAY THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> JOHN 20:26-29
> 26 Eight days later the disciples were together again, and this time LORD DUEZ was with them. The doors were locked; but suddenly, as before, Jesus was standing among them. “Peace be with you,” he said. 27 Then he said to  LORD DUEZ , “Put your finger here, and look at my hands. Put your hand into the wound in my side. Don’t be faithless any longer. Believe!”
> 
> 28 “My Lord and my God!” LORD DUEZ exclaimed.
> 
> 29 Then Jesus told him, “DUEZ you believe because you have seen me. Blessed are those who believe without seeing me.”
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


I admit. 1 sight of Jesus(not in toast) and the evidence would be undeniable.


----------



## bart7777

hey whats up charlie boy my computer went of since its raining hard over here


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Apr 13 2010, 12:03 AM~17175290-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS PRAYING YOU'D SAY THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> JOHN 20:26-29
> 26 Eight days later the disciples were together again, and this time *LORD DUEZ *was with them. The doors were locked; but suddenly, as before, Jesus was standing among them. “Peace be with you,” he said. 27 Then he said to  *LORD DUEZ *, “Put your finger here, and look at my hands. Put your hand into the wound in my side. Don’t be faithless any longer. Believe!”
> 
> 28 “My Lord and my God!” *LORD DUEZ* exclaimed.
> 
> 29 Then Jesus told him, “*DUEZ* you believe because you have seen me. *Blessed are those who believe without seeing me.*”
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Apr 13 2010, 12:13 AM~17175386
> *I admit. 1 sight of Jesus(not in toast) and the evidence would be undeniable.
> *



Dues, it shouldn't take that. But I can honestly say, even if you saw HIM you would still second guess it...You have to get that out of you mind.

You really should just open your heart to THE LORD. I've always said this, the true change and evidence will be in your heart.

I pray one day that will happen for you...honestly I really do. I am no better than you or anyone else. But I know JESUS is real.

Give HIM a chance. :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:18 PM~17175428
> *Dues, it shouldn't take that. But I can honestly say, even if you saw HIM you would still second guess it...You have to get that out of you mind.
> 
> You really should just open your heart to THE LORD. I've always said this, the true change and evidence will be in your heart.
> 
> I pray one day that will happen for you...honestly I really do. I am no better than you or anyone else. But I know JESUS is real.
> 
> Give HIM a chance. :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah all that "believe without seeing me." 
"Some people will tell you I'm not real."
All that, should give you some clue that the bible was written to deceive you.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 13 2010, 12:21 AM~17175443
> *Yeah all that "believe without seeing me."
> "Some people will tell you I'm not real."
> All that, should give you some clue that the bible was written to deceive you.
> *


Say what you will, but I have all the proof I will ever need. JESUS is REAL, and so is HEAVEN and HELL.


----------



## bart7777

It used to be the power of the world since it was founded by christian principles but now satan is on the white house.



the star of the devil in Washington D.C. read this page find more 

http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/chapter3/

and with a president riding a car limo called the beast we 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mksHMx9OEk

No more christian priciples in the white house the constitution is being turn apart.


----------



## bart7777

lord deux its time for your nap time I recomend you pray Lord father I ask you to guide me in my sleep and protect me with your Angels arkangels querubins and serafins in your name Jesus also I pray for my wife and kids and case you have some and for my mom and dad cousins and relatives I also pray Lord for my neighbors and my friends that I met in layitlow bless me Lord that you can reveal yourself in me in Jesus name Amen. this is just a start Okay


----------



## bart7777

whats up charlie boy whats going on man say whats up to Beto man I still remember back in the days I used to kick it with all his family that dude is true to the lowrider movement.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 11:37 PM~17175565
> *whats up charlie boy whats going on man say whats up to Beto man I still remember back in the days I used to kick it with all his family that dude is true to the lowrider movement.
> *


how is putting tiny rims on your car, a "movement?"


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 10:37 PM~17175565
> *whats up charlie boy whats going on man say whats up to Beto man I still remember back in the days I used to kick it with all his family that dude is true to the lowrider movement.
> *


ORALE HOMIE I WIL,L WE WERE JUS TALKIN ABOUT U AND LIL RICKY SEND US THE INFO FOR THAT THING U WANT TO DO...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:27 PM~17175480
> *Say what you will, but I have all the proof I will ever need. JESUS is REAL, and so is HEAVEN and HELL.
> *


why haven't you taken your family to heaven?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 13 2010, 12:52 AM~17175663
> *why haven't you taken your family to heaven?
> *


Surprise, another question....how convenient. :cheesy:


----------



## BurqueRuka

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:11 PM~17174681
> *How about the murder rate?
> 
> How about the amount of suicides committed each year?
> 
> How about the number of divorces?
> 
> Compare those numbers and ask that question again....
> *


if you're talking about the last few decades then im sure you would be correct. but in the past few centuries, the murder rate has declined substantially.


----------



## BurqueRuka

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 10:21 PM~17174804
> *Now to answer your question about cancer and other diseases the reason all this sicknesses have come been killing alot of people is cause people of all religions dont really care what they eat or drink most sicknesses come from meat that has been clone and not like it used to be the water you drink of your fountain is flourated the drinks like coke or pepsi have aspartame all this I mean there are all kinds of stuff we eat and drink which is killing us most things like aspartame cause cancer smoking causes cancer  but do people care I guest not.
> *


i am not even going to attempt to read your posts until you start constructing proper sentences and using punctuation.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 12 2010, 10:28 PM~17175491
> *It used to be the power of the world since it was founded by christian principles but now satan is on the white house.
> 
> 
> 
> the star of the devil in Washington D.C. read this page find more
> 
> http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/chapter3/
> 
> and with a president riding a car limo called the beast we
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mksHMx9OEk
> 
> No more christian priciples in the white house the constitution is being turn apart.
> *


 :uh: :uh: and yet another. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BurqueRuka_@Apr 13 2010, 01:44 AM~17176400
> *i am not even going to attempt to read your posts until you start constructing proper sentences and using punctuation.
> *


Haha. That kat speaks a lot of bla bla bla !


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 13 2010, 12:21 AM~17175443
> *Yeah all that "believe without seeing me."
> "Some people will tell you I'm not real."
> All that, should give you some clue that the bible was written to deceive you.
> *


God Bless you may he keep you from all harm today.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by BurqueRuka_@Apr 13 2010, 03:35 AM~17176385
> *if you're talking about the last few decades then im sure you would be correct. but in the past few centuries, the murder rate has declined substantially.
> *


Thanks for confirming my statement. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:11 PM~17165428
> *No Jesus is real. His was made out to be a god after his death (how convenient) by his brother(who was also later executed).
> *


THE DEVIL IS A LIAR ( JESUS IS REAL TODAY, TOMORROW & FOREVER ).


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2010, 07:45 AM~17166947
> *Praise THE LORD! GOD BLESS EVERYONE THIS WEEK!
> *


LIKE WISE BROTHER JVASQUEZ ( ALWAYS PRAISE THE LORD! )


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2010, 08:52 PM~17174431
> *Your honestly telling me that touching your hands together is more effective than asking a person with google?
> *


YES, PRAYER CHANGES THINGS, AS LONG AS WE BELIEVE, AND HAVE THAT ONE ON ONE RELATIONSHIP WITH OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS. OH BY THE WAY DUEZ ASKING A PERSON ON GOOGLE WOULD BE LIKE ASKING SOME ONE LIKE YOU, & DO U SERIOUSLY THINK THAT IS EFFECTIVE AT ALL ( NO NO NO). THE ONLY THING EFFECTIVE ON THIS EARTH IS OUR GOD.

UR TIME IS RUNNING OUT DUEZ ( GET WITH THE PROGRAM ).

U HAVE A GOoD TIME OF DAY DUEZ.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING TO ALL OF MY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S IN CHRIST :wave: 

PRAISE THE LORD! HALLELUJAH! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 13 2010, 09:48 AM~17177824
> *YES, PRAYER CHANGES THINGS, AS LONG AS WE BELIEVE, AND HAVE THAT ONE ON ONE RELATIONSHIP WITH OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS. OH BY THE WAY DUEZ ASKING A PERSON ON GOOGLE WOULD BE LIKE ASKING SOME ONE LIKE YOU, & DO U SERIOUSLY THINK THAT IS EFFECTIVE AT ALL ( NO NO NO). THE ONLY THING EFFECTIVE ON THIS EARTH IS OUR GOD.
> 
> UR TIME IS RUNNING OUT DUEZ ( GET WITH THE PROGRAM ).
> 
> U HAVE A GOoD TIME OF DAY DUEZ.
> *


REMEMBER TO CURE CANCER TODAY. AND YOU HAVE A goOd TIME OF DAY AS WELL.


----------



## LUXURYKING

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 12 2010, 12:19 PM~17168822
> *DUEZ, YOU ASKED TO SHOW HOW OUR LORD WORKS? THATS HIS EXSAMPLE HOW JESUS CAME INTO HIS LIFE AND REPLACED THOSE BAD HABBITS HE HAD AND MADE HIM REALIZE HE WAS THROWING HIS LIFE AWAY, SOME PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND THE POWER THAT OUR LORD HAS, BUT IF YOU WOULD ONLY ASK HIM TO SHOW YOU AND BELIEVE IN YOUR HEART THAT WHAT YOU WANT HE CAN GIVE IT TO YOU IF ITS IN YOUR WILL HE WILL. JUST REMEMBER THIS
> JESUS CHRIST
> HE IS THE SAME YESTURDAY, TODAY AND FORERVER. GOD BLESS YOU BRO
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 13 2010, 08:56 AM~17177897
> *REMEMBER TO CURE CANCER TODAY. AND YOU HAVE A goOd TIME OF DAY AS WELL.
> *


I KNOW I CAN'T CURE CANCER, BUT ( GOD ) CAN DO IT ALL.

ISAIAH CHP. 53 VERSE 5

BUT HE WAS WOUNDED FOR OUR TRANSGRESSIONS, HE WAS BRUISED FOR OUR INIQUITIES: THE CHASTISEMENT OF OUR PEACE WAS UPON HIM; AND WITH HIS STRIPES WE ARE HEALED.

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 13 2010, 02:24 PM~17180145
> *I KNOW I CAN'T CURE CANCER, BUT ( GOD ) CAN DO IT ALL.
> 
> ISAIAH CHP. 53 VERSE 5
> 
> BUT HE WAS WOUNDED FOR OUR TRANSGRESSIONS, HE WAS BRUISED FOR OUR INIQUITIES: THE CHASTISEMENT OF OUR PEACE WAS UPON HIM; AND WITH HIS STRIPES WE ARE HEALED.
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


We'll as I understand it, you are in direct contact with him. Did you ask him about it? What did he say? Maybe he just didn't know the effect of creating cancer on earth. 

PRAY TO CURE CANCER! PRAY TO CURE CANCER! PRAY TO CURE CANCER!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 8 2010, 07:43 AM~17132688
> *Repentance,
> If you don't mind, I have some questions.
> 
> 1. Help me understand how complexity equals a Biblical, Christian God and not just an intelligent designer?
> 
> 2. Why is a Biblical, Christian God truth and all other religious Gods false?
> 
> You said "He's proven himself before i ever asked, in taking care of my life, but more so once i did ask. It was actually truly quite scary once He did after i asked."
> 
> 3. How did God take care of your life?
> 
> 4. What did he do for you that you could not have done for yourself?
> 
> 5. When you asked him to prove himself how did you do it? Did you just start praying or talking?
> 
> 6. What was scary about his answer?
> 
> 7. Can you answer these questions without quoting the Bible?
> 
> I would love to hear Christain answers to these questions. Thanks
> *


Sorry im super late. Been outside rather than on the comp so much.
answers:

1-I dont understand what you asked by how you wrote it. Please re-write.

2-You answered it in re-writing what i had already stated. That his proof is all around. In the Holy Bible(original jewish+christian bible) states itself that if there be anything written by a profit and not 1 of tose prophicies come true, that it is ALL false. And ALL other books written by secondary "religions"(which Christianity as i said is not a religion), have been proven false by their prophicies not comming true and as well, always being changed up. 
2nd those Gods were obviously created based on a persons hope. Commonly being placed upon some object around them ie Rocks, trees, volcanoes, wind, etc.  
3rd. Gods would mean there is no creator. More than one having the need of mixtures, show no divinity. More than one thought shows the opposite of GOD period. God=starter. Gods=later creations. Which=contradiction in what a God is.

3-He took care of my life by putting things before me that i had no knowledge on how to obtain: food, clothing, train of thought, by body(an entire working machine that can repair itself) with multiple functions all having a purpose(especially eyes), guidance from hardship, and highest of all, a spirit.

4-He designed me. Brought me from nothing to something. From darkness to light. Accident by birth givers, but pre-planned by someone else(God) along with an entire design and objective of what I'd be doing to this day(answering you right now). Gives me gifts I dont ask for that a person cannot give, again.. a spirit, wisdom, spicific love towards a certain woman, etc.

5-I finally prayed in a serious way for the first time. And i say serious, because the couple of times before that were infact just talking. Talking like He(a person) was a thing like non-believers make Him out to be... like a genie, a dead man, or a statue some men made, like religions(those "Gods") talk and pray about.
When i prayed, I spoke out to Him as a person that He is. Not talking to myself, or to an imaginary..."Thing". And i was cencere.

6-The scary part was because ... gotta remember, I didnt believe. What i did believe was that if he did exsist, i just wanted to look at him for being the cause of every bad thing that happened to me and everyone else. I looked at him more as a devil that only made my life horrible and not worth living. 
So when i asked.. alot of GOOD ONLY began to happen in my life that i had never experienced before that(badly) i couldnt understand. And that was because i was not used to Good happening in my life. It was odd. And the only thing that made it odd, was because of my unbelief. But thats exactly what made it so scary. Was because although i truly asked HIM, and i was still not believing... He had to fulfill His promise. Im black, and i felt i turned white i was so scared. 
Things i was supposed to go to jail for, he wiped clean off of me, and there was no explanation that could be given(except that I had prayed and asked Him to. 
I was given the best job of my life without actually searching(only asked Him in prayer for one) .
My kids were kidnapped for a 9 month period, and they were brought back to me and i was given full custody of them. But EVERYONE told me men dont get that. But HE proved the opposite(because i asked HIM in prayer).
I had lost my family, apartment, and car had burned up on the freeway I and had nothing. HE gave my kids back %100, a REAL wife, whom i now have a 3rd child with AND a new HOUSE, and 3 New cars(ALL IN less than 1 year! Because I had asked Him in prayer)

7- No bible quotes were given. Only facts called Testimony=Witnessed observation. What was done were actions that man cannot do or explain in scientific terms. because scientists refuse to believe in miracles.

For every number you asked me to answer, the answers i gave truly were very short. There is much more i could indefenitly explain to you. But its too much to type and i doubt you may read. Forgive me if im wrong about that comment.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 13 2010, 01:57 PM~17180459
> *We'll as I understand it, you are in direct contact with him. Did you ask him about it? What did he say? Maybe he just didn't know the effect of creating cancer on earth.
> 
> PRAY TO CURE CANCER! PRAY TO CURE CANCER! PRAY TO CURE CANCER!
> *


WELL I KNOW THAT I STAY IN CONTACT WITH OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST EVERYDAY, AND BY THE WAY LIKE THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S (AND WITH HIS STRIPES WE ARE HEALED), GOD KNOWS EVERY THING.

PRAY TO CURE PEOPLE LIKE YOU! PRAY TO CURE PEOPLE LIKE YOU! PRAY TO CURE PEOPLE LIKE YOU!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 13 2010, 03:20 PM~17181305
> *WELL I KNOW THAT I STAY IN CONTACT WITH OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST EVERYDAY, AND BY THE WAY LIKE THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S (AND WITH HIS STRIPES WE ARE HEALED), GOD KNOWS EVERY THING.
> 
> PRAY TO CURE PEOPLE LIKE YOU!  PRAY TO CURE PEOPLE LIKE YOU!  PRAY TO CURE PEOPLE LIKE YOU!
> *


No one persons plan is ever truly in effect. I refuse to believe for any other purpose that Duez is in here for any other purpose. Like the movie Bruce almighty or Evan almighty.. every time they trey tried to explain what their plans were in life and how Dude that played God just started laughing at them. LoL.. 
We are all in here for Good purposes. But we as believers gotta know when to step aside and not get in the Lords way of His works. Amen. God bless us all

Dont lay it low... RAISE IT UUUP! :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 13 2010, 03:30 PM~17181414
> *No one persons plan is ever truly in effect. I refuse to believe for any other purpose that Duez is in here for any other purpose.  Like the movie Bruce almighty or Evan almighty.. every time they trey tried to explain what their plans were in life and how Dude that played God just started laughing at them. LoL..
> We are all in here for Good purposes. But we as believers gotta know when to step aside and not get in the Lords way of His works. Amen. God bless us all
> 
> Dont lay it low... RAISE IT UUUP! :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup: NEVER LAY IT LOW & ALWAYS RAISING IT UP FOREVER :thumbsup:


----------



## bart7777

Blessings to all my brothers in christ Jesus may the anoiting be upon us all as he has called us to preach his Good news I will be preaching in a few minutes in my church I will ask my congregation to pray for each one of you and that also includes you lord deux. As I already see you behind a pulpit preaching his word Amen.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 13 2010, 03:19 PM~17181294
> *Sorry im super late. Been outside rather than on the comp so much.
> answers:
> 
> 1-I dont understand what you asked by how you wrote it. Please re-write.
> 
> 2-You answered it in re-writing what i had already stated. That his proof is all around. In the Holy Bible(original jewish+christian bible) states itself that if there be anything written by a profit and not 1 of tose prophicies come true, that it is ALL false. And ALL other books written by secondary "religions"(which Christianity as i said is not a religion), have been proven false by their prophicies not comming true and as well, always being changed up.
> 2nd those Gods were obviously created based on a persons hope. Commonly being placed upon some object around them ie Rocks, trees, volcanoes, wind, etc.
> 3rd.  Gods would mean there is no creator. More than one having the need of mixtures, show no divinity. More than one thought shows the opposite of GOD period. God=starter. Gods=later creations. Which=contradiction in what a God is.
> 
> 3-He took care of my life by putting things before me that i had no knowledge on how to obtain: food, clothing, train of thought, by body(an entire working machine that can repair itself) with multiple functions all having a purpose(especially eyes), guidance from hardship, and highest of all, a spirit.
> 
> 4-He designed me. Brought me from nothing to something. From darkness to light. Accident by birth givers, but pre-planned by someone else(God) along with an entire design and objective of what I'd be doing to this day(answering you right now). Gives me gifts I dont ask for that a person cannot give, again.. a spirit, wisdom, spicific love towards a certain woman, etc.
> 
> 5-I finally prayed in a serious way for the first time. And i say serious, because the couple of times before that were infact just talking. Talking like He(a person) was a thing like non-believers make Him out to be... like a genie, a dead man, or a statue some men made, like religions(those "Gods") talk and pray about.
> When i prayed, I spoke out to Him as a person that He is. Not talking to myself, or to an imaginary..."Thing".  And i was cencere.
> 
> 6-The scary part was because ... gotta remember, I didnt believe. What i did believe was that if he did exsist, i just wanted to look at him for being the cause of every bad thing that happened to me and everyone else. I looked at him more as a devil that only made my life horrible and not worth living.
> So when i asked.. alot of GOOD ONLY began to happen in my life that i had never experienced before that(badly) i couldnt understand. And that was because i was not used to Good happening in my life. It was odd. And the only thing that made it odd, was because of my unbelief. But thats exactly what made it so scary. Was because although i truly asked HIM, and i was still not believing... He had to fulfill His promise. Im black, and i felt i turned white i was so scared.
> Things i was supposed to go to jail for, he wiped clean off of me, and there was no explanation that could be given(except that I had prayed and asked Him to.
> I was given the best job of my life without actually searching(only asked Him in prayer for one) .
> My kids were kidnapped for a 9 month period, and they were brought back to me and i was given full custody of them. But EVERYONE told me men dont get that. But HE proved the opposite(because i asked HIM in prayer).
> I had lost my family, apartment, and car had burned up on the freeway I and had nothing. HE gave my kids back %100, a REAL wife, whom i now have a 3rd child with AND a new HOUSE, and 3 New cars(ALL IN less than 1 year! Because I had asked Him in prayer)
> 
> 7- No bible quotes were given. Only facts called Testimony=Witnessed observation. What was done were actions that man cannot do or explain in scientific terms. because scientists refuse to believe in miracles.
> 
> For every number you asked me to answer, the answers i gave truly were very short. There is much more i could indefenitly explain to you. But its too much to type and i doubt you may read. Forgive me if im wrong about that comment.
> *



Thanks Repentance. Here's question 1 again. 
Help me understand why the ONLY answer to the existence of all complex things in the universe (gravity, mankind, earth, thought, chemical reactions, photons, human emotions, wisdom teeth, etc.) is a Biblical, Christian God. Why couldn't these things be defined in the universe "design" by an intelligent designer that we as humans cannot even begin to comprehend? Why does it have to a prayer answering, miracle performing, CHRISTIAN God?

Believe it or not, I've read every post in this topic and will read all future ones. So type away (all of you), I'd love to read it. Answers like the one you gave for #6 are what I'm looking for. Not lines from the bible. These personal experiences are the things that make people believe in God, not being flooded with scripture lines then told that you're going to hell (center of the earth...WTF?) for not believing. I've got a lot more to say but will save it for later when I have more time. I have more questions.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 13 2010, 05:49 PM~17182334
> *Blessings to all my brothers in christ Jesus, may the anoiting be upon us all, as he has called us to preach his Good news. I will be preaching in a few minutes, in my church, I will ask my congregation to pray for each one of you, and that also includes you lord duez. As I already see you behind a pulpit, preaching his word Amen.
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 13 2010, 04:20 PM~17181305
> *WELL I KNOW THAT I STAY IN CONTACT WITH OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST EVERYDAY, AND BY THE WAY LIKE THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S (AND WITH HIS STRIPES WE ARE HEALED), GOD KNOWS EVERY THING.
> 
> PRAY TO CURE PEOPLE LIKE YOU!  PRAY TO CURE PEOPLE LIKE YOU!  PRAY TO CURE PEOPLE LIKE YOU!
> *


Still cancer on earth. Try putting your hands on top of your head while you pray. Maybe he didn't see them.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 13 2010, 04:30 PM~17181414
> *No one persons plan is ever truly in effect. I refuse to believe for any other purpose that Duez is in here for any other purpose.  Like the movie Bruce almighty or Evan almighty.. every time they trey tried to explain what their plans were in life and how Dude that played God just started laughing at them. LoL..
> We are all in here for Good purposes. But we as believers gotta know when to step aside and not get in the Lords way of His works. Amen. God bless us all
> 
> Dont lay it low... RAISE IT UUUP! :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


I like how you call yourselves that, because I dont have to believe in the earth, or believe in my keyboard. Everything real just is. If you have to force yourself you believe it's real, it probably isn't.


----------



## Duez

Come on people! Kids are dying here!! Tell your god that can make a universe from nothing in six days to get rid of cancer! 

....Anybody?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 13 2010, 01:57 PM~17180459
> *We'll as I understand it, you are in direct contact with him. Did you ask him about it? What did he say? Maybe he just didn't know the effect of creating cancer on earth.
> 
> PRAY TO CURE CANCER! PRAY TO CURE CANCER! PRAY TO CURE CANCER!
> *


do you have cancer?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 13 2010, 06:29 PM~17183438
> *I like how you call yourselves that, because I dont have to believe in the earth, or believe in my keyboard. Everything real just is. If you have to force yourself you believe it's real, it probably isn't.
> *


Quit forcing hate boy, i told u that already! grrrr! "we" call ourselves believers based on your claim of the opposite. Its simply the distinction of differance which obviously exsists between us both. Like; "Our kind" and "your kind", if you will. Just titles. But your right. Whats real just IS.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 13 2010, 07:59 PM~17183808
> *do you have cancer?
> *


Nope, but obviously I'm the only one that cares. I wish I could talk to a god. I would tell him to cure that with a quickness.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 13 2010, 07:23 PM~17184108
> *Nope, but obviously I'm the only one that cares. I wish I could talk to a god. I would tell him to cure that with a quickness.
> *


Well DO IT! daaang maaaan. imma slap u when we meet :angry:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 13 2010, 03:46 PM~17181559
> *:thumbsup: NEVER LAY IT LOW & ALWAYS RAISING IT UP FOREVER  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 13 2010, 08:35 PM~17184240
> *Well DO IT! daaang maaaan. imma slap u when we meet  :angry:
> *


I would pay you to slap me. :boink: :naughty:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 13 2010, 07:45 PM~17184358
> *I would pay you to slap me. :boink:  :naughty:
> *


Nasty cuzz.... pray holmes. Seek 1st, find a better reason to doubt. thass all friend.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 13 2010, 08:53 PM~17184479
> *Nasty cuzz.... pray holmes. Seek 1st, find a better reason to doubt. thass all friend.
> *


It's not doubt. There's just absolutely no reason to think that in the first place.


----------



## bart7777

How I love Jesus full church thank God about it the word never comes empty it will always come full by the way lord deux.

You talk about cancer do you have any clue where all this comes from or where it all started my suggestion is we are over populated over 6.6 billion people.

Almost reaching 7.0 billion the people who are on top of the piramid something you might not know anything about well they are planning to exterminate 1/4 of the population how in many ways with experiments.

All this sicknesses like aids, cancer , H1n1 and many other sickness do you really think that was made because someone just decided to get sick and spread it no they make so many experiments with us did you know that the possibilities of you dieing from h1n1 is less then what the shot itself can do to you do your homework.


----------



## 65ragrider

sup brothers


----------



## bart7777

Whats up brow chilling with the word of God


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 13 2010, 09:15 PM~17185623
> *Whats up brow chilling with the word of God
> *


nice that's all that matters


----------



## 65ragrider

no fool duez tonight he must be praying or reeding the word


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 13 2010, 11:14 PM~17185608
> *sup brothers
> *


Sup Homeboy? GOD Bless You!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 13 2010, 10:19 PM~17185668
> *no fool duez tonight he must be praying or reeding the word
> *


Working, your god wants me to be wealthy.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 14 2010, 01:51 AM~17187046
> *Working, your god wants me to be wealthy.
> *


AMEN you finaly admit that he has you working. may God be with you today Duez may he keep you from all Harm. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## FORGIVEN

LORD I LIFT YOUR NAME ON HIGH.................


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 14 2010, 06:21 AM~17187839
> *AMEN you finaly admit that he has you working. may God be with you today Duez may he keep you from all Harm. God Bless you and your family.
> *


It was sarcasm. I had to do more than pray to get my job.


----------



## bart7777

We are glad God provides God is Good all the time keep trusting in the Lord and the blessing will keep coming.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by fart666_@Apr 14 2010, 11:45 AM~17190221
> *We are glad God provides God is Good all the time keep trusting in the Lord and the blessing will keep coming.
> *


Tell your god, to fix the comma key on your keyboard.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 14 2010, 12:42 PM~17190179
> *It was sarcasm. I had to do more than pray to get my job.
> *



u still do auto body ? any new work ?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 14 2010, 12:39 PM~17190708
> *u still do auto body ?  any new work ?
> *


I do, but I haven't painted anything in a long time, and I dont take picture of bondo and primer. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 14 2010, 01:41 PM~17190732
> *I do, but I haven't painted anything in a long time, and I dont take picture of bondo and primer. :biggrin:
> *


  so your just doing body work.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 14 2010, 08:52 AM~17189129
> *LORD I LIFT YOUR NAME ON HIGH.................
> *


ALWAYS & FOREVER :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 13 2010, 11:51 PM~17187046
> *Working, your god wants me to be wealthy.
> *


  then you have been reading.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 14 2010, 01:00 PM~17190869
> *  so your just doing body work.
> *


Yeah I work at the body shop when I'm not working at my full time job.


----------



## bart7777

Say lord deux do you really think we came from ape If we were descendants of apes or primates we would be able to use their organs and blood in transplants because our DNA would be close enough. We could even breed with them (effing yuck) if that ridiculous theory was true. It would be the same premis as a Labrador and a German Shepherd breeding.....It just won't happen folks. It is false, end of story.


----------



## Duez

Hey Fart666, when did you see me say that?


----------



## BurqueRuka

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 14 2010, 05:13 PM~17193456
> *Hey Fart666, when did you see me say that?
> *


haha


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 13 2010, 10:06 PM~17185546
> *How I love Jesus full church thank God about it the word never comes empty it will always come full by the way lord deux.
> 
> You talk about cancer  do you have any clue where all this comes from or where it all started my suggestion is we are over populated over 6.6 billion people.
> 
> Almost reaching 7.0 billion the people who are on top of the piramid something you might not know anything about well they are planning to exterminate 1/4 of the population how in many ways with experiments.
> 
> All this sicknesses like aids, cancer , H1n1 and many other sickness do you really think that was made because someone just decided to get sick and spread it no they make so many experiments with us did you know that the possibilities of you dieing from h1n1 is less then what the shot itself can do to you do your homework.
> *


Sometimes all I gotta do is get you guys to talk and everybody will see how crazy you are. Look for me to quote this in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

GOD is GOOD!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 14 2010, 05:16 PM~17193492
> *GOD is GOOD!
> *


Hindu god is..........with cheese.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 14 2010, 04:08 PM~17193389
> *Say lord deux do you really think we came from ape If we were descendants of apes or primates we would be able to use their organs and blood in transplants  because our DNA would be close enough. We could even breed with them (effing yuck) if that ridiculous theory was true. It would be the same premis as a Labrador and a German Shepherd breeding.....It just won't happen folks. It is false, end of story.
> *


WOW! :banghead:

Please educate yourself about evolution and biology. What you think you know is incorrect. No I will not educate you in this topic. If you really want to know PM me and we can discuss it that way. There's a lot to it and I've been asked not flood this topic with things other than Christian discussion.

Also, his name is due*Z*


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 14 2010, 04:15 PM~17193478
> *Sometimes all I gotta do is get you guys to talk and everybody will see how crazy you are. Look for me to quote this in the future. :thumbsup:
> *


You cant do that homeboy. Rather you look at what he says as being wrong or what i say as wrong... no one person covers and counts for everyone else's thoughts or beliefs. You know that. One bad apple dont spoil a bunch when the apples are individual minds(Not that im calling him a bad apple or human at all). Doing so is whats created racism, hate crimes, the holocaust etc. You know better than that. 
Thinking that way is exactly why you cant help yourself to ever understand the holy Bible bro. Your judging what you view as a book by its cover, never giving that book a chance.
Meaning you look at the people claiming to believe in the book, as being the book, which is wrong.
Christians are not perfect and never can be. The action of proclaiming to be a Christian is to admit that you can never be perfect(but that you are a sinner) and that you are aspiring to be Christ like. Not claiming that you are Christ OR are exactly as he was(sinless).

Saying that one person is bad, and so is everyone else that hangs with that person is, is no differant than obtaining the mindset of Hitler.
Repent from that brother.(turn you back on that way of life/thinking)
~Much love cuzzzzzz~


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 13 2010, 09:18 PM~17185654
> *nice that's all that matters
> *


xThe Lord! :thumbsup: Im copying you! THATS ALLLLLL THAT MATTERS!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 13 2010, 11:51 PM~17187046
> *Working, your god wants me to be wealthy.
> *


Thats indeed a fact Duez. Can i quote that verse from The Holy Bile for you?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 14 2010, 11:24 AM~17190580
> *Tell your god, to fix the comma key on your keyboard.
> *


Duez stop that bro. We was getting ourselves together(along) to finally make friendly progress. You see some of us fail keeping calm and the peace we were ordered to maintain, but im asking that even when you see this(us falling to that level) that you hold your own as well and keep it smooth.
I wanna talk to you bro cuz i feel more in positive that can come out that I'd love to see, and speak with you about. Until we meet in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 13 2010, 04:53 PM~17182387
> *Thanks Repentance. Here's question 1 again.
> Help me understand why the ONLY answer to the existence of all complex things in the universe (gravity, mankind, earth, thought, chemical reactions, photons, human emotions, wisdom teeth, etc.) is a Biblical, Christian God. Why couldn't these things be defined in the universe "design" by an intelligent designer that we as humans cannot even begin to comprehend? Why does it have to a prayer answering, miracle performing, CHRISTIAN God?
> 
> Believe it or not, I've read every post in this topic and will read all future ones. So type away (all of you), I'd love to read it. Answers like the one you gave for #6 are what I'm looking for. Not lines from the bible. These personal experiences are the things that make people believe in God, not being flooded with scripture lines then told that you're going to hell (center of the earth...WTF?) for not believing. I've got a lot more to say but will save it for later when I have more time. I have more questions.
> *


rza gimmie i lil bit of time to asnwer this. i gotta run for now but ill come back for sure and get back to you mafya. -Much love


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 14 2010, 04:16 PM~17193492
> *GOD is GOOD!
> *


Post yo pic in here Vas! :biggrin: The one with you whippersnapper in MM! I saw it you big ESE u! :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 14 2010, 06:48 PM~17193814
> *Post yo pic in here Vas! :biggrin:  The one with you whippersnapper in MM! I saw it you big ESE u! :roflmao:
> *


   

Which one?


----------



## NIMSTER64

SOME PICS i TOOK OF THE KIDS AT EASTER.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 14 2010, 04:19 PM~17193531
> *WOW!  :banghead:
> 
> Please educate yourself about evolution and biology. What you think you know is incorrect. No I will not educate you in this topic. If you really want to know PM me and we can discuss it that way. There's a lot to it and I've been asked not flood this topic with things other than Christian discussion.
> 
> Also, his name is dueZ
> *


monkeys are still monkeys and human human where's the evolution on this teacher


----------



## bart7777

How I praise Jesus the word says and you should know the truth and the truth will set you free Look lord Deuz what ever your nickname is doesnt make any diffrence look I have posted certain things you might think this guy is crazy used to be crazy while I strive every day learning the truth.

People like you always belive what main stream media wants you to belive or what you where told in school I bet you still think Columbus discoverd america you even belive that the dollar is real tender from the U.S while it really belongs to the federal reserve owned by International bankters.

You bought into the lie like many others that the towers where droped down by a man in a cave you probably even belive the cause of many hurricanes and earthquakes are because Global warming you belive it all I recomend you to see this movies as they dont talk to you about religion but about what really is going on this days you can even find them on youtube free I will give you the links its up to you to do your homework.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-CrNlilZho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YResfXTXd1c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZOt29NR0FY


Its up to you to do your homework.


----------



## bart7777

Once you finish with that I have lots more remember we live in a world like the matrix you are the slave its time to break free and free indeed you will be in Jesus name.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 14 2010, 08:07 PM~17196104
> *monkeys are still monkeys and human human where's the evolution on this teacher
> *


Correct! Humans did not evolve from monkeys. I'm not sure why everyone in here keeps saying that. Teacher has spoken. Why such hostility? I ask for input from you all on your Christian beliefs because I don't know it all. If you have questions about science, I'd be happy to answer questions that I have educated answers to. I don't hate you bro, so let your guard down and have a discussion. Not an argument.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 14 2010, 08:51 PM~17196882
> *Correct! Humans did not evolve from monkeys. I'm not sure why everyone in here keeps saying that. Teacher has spoken. Why such hostility? I ask for input from you all on your Christian beliefs because I don't know it all. If you have questions about science, I'd be happy to answer questions that I have educated answers to. I don't hate you bro, so let your guard down and have a discussion. Not an argument.
> *


sorry about that duez make me act like this what was your ?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 14 2010, 10:24 PM~17197439
> *sorry about that duez make me act like this what was your ?
> *


It's just your christian way.


----------



## BigLazy903

lost a old freind in a fucked up car accident friday night, havent spoken to him in months till i find out his death has arrived...


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 14 2010, 10:58 PM~17198467
> *lost a old freind in a fucked up car accident friday night, havent spoken to him in months till i find out his death has arrived...
> *


sorry to hear that bro


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 14 2010, 11:36 PM~17198695
> *sorry to hear that bro
> *


yeah.. just wish i could have spoke with em when i seen em around


----------



## BurqueRuka

> _Originally posted by barf007+Apr 14 2010, 05:08 PM~17193389-->
> 
> 
> 
> Say lord deux do you really think we came from ape If we were descendants of apes or primates we would be able to use their organs and blood in transplants  because our DNA would be close enough. We could even breed with them (effing yuck) if that ridiculous theory was true. It would be the same premis as a *Labrador and a German Shepherd breeding.....It just won't happen folks*. It is false, end of story.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has happened you weirdo. its called a mutt
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-barf007_@Apr 14 2010, 09:39 PM~17196652
> *Once you finish with that I have lots more remember we live in a world like the matrix you are the slave its time to break free and free indeed you will be in Jesus name.
> *


 :ugh: :loco:


----------



## bart7777

Yep I am crazy for my Christ :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 15 2010, 10:54 AM~17200517
> *Yep I am crazy for my Christ  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: add me to that party !


----------



## bart7777

Biglazy 903 my condolenzes for what has happened in you life this past days I urge you to be strong in Jesus name.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BurqueRuka_@Apr 15 2010, 03:57 AM~17199038
> *it has happened you weirdo. its called a mutt
> :ugh:  :loco:
> *


for real! I can't think of anything to say about that!


----------



## rzarock

Here’s the interview with Ben Stein and Richard Dawkins.






I think this is a perfect example of the conflict between atheists and theists. Once someone says that there could be an intelligent designer a theist starts talking about a God that has infinite lovingness, kindness, forgivingness and generosity. Why? Why would an intelligent designer HAVE to be those things? And more so, why would it need to be bible god, torah god, koran god, hindu god or buddha god? NOBODY, NOBODY, NOBODY knows the origin of the universe or life let alone if there is a god with a plan (or what that plan is). I do believe that there is a creator but I also believe that evolution has been proven. We have only a fraction of complete knowledge and any religion (yes, Christianity is a religion) or scientist that says they have complete knowledge is wrong. Mankind created both science and religion. They are both flawed. They both have things we can learn from but at the end of the day they are words written by men. Don’t even bother explaining to me that the bible is the “word of god”. It was written by men. Men physically told the stories that were later physically written down by other men that said they were influenced by god. 

When an intelligent designer becomes bible god, torah god, koran god, hindu god or buddha god some people take it to extreme levels that just aren’t called for. Like at Jesus Camp. This is what can be created (among other things) by mans interpretation of god.






I don’t know what god’s plan is, or what it wants from me or for me. Part of my heritage is Native American and before white people, they didn’t believe in the bible or even know what Christianity was. Does that mean they are bad? Does that mean they are now burning in hell because they didn’t worship bible god? They had faith in their own god(s). Just as much as you all do in yours. Are they right? Are you right? All I can do here on earth is live a good life, love and provide for my family, help others when I can and have faith. 

Faith meaning…
Believe in something. Call it what you want (God, Godfather, Jesus, Alah, Buddha, Zenu whatever) and live a GOOD life and time will tell. If that something is truly "All forgiving" then it will excuse the religious confusion created by "Imperfect Men" and set us all straight in the end...

Be good to each other, have a belief but respect others beliefs. If I’m wrong about god, when I die and burn in hell at least I know I’ll be in good company (my ancestors).


----------



## bart7777

Just maybe the dog breeding has happened my bad but to belive that we come from Monkeys come on, I understand most people do look like some but to belive that never I rather belive what I belive Now remember we all make mistakes in this world there is no one Just not One.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 15 2010, 01:21 PM~17202923
> *Just maybe the dog breeding has happened my bad but to belive that we come from Monkeys come on, I understand most people do look like some but to belive that never I rather belive what I belive Now remember we all make mistakes in this world there is no one Just not One.
> *


*MAN DID NOT EVOLVE FROM MONKEYS!!!!!!!! WHO KEEPS SAYING MAN EVOLVED FROM MONKEYS?????!!!! SHOW ME WHO ON THIS TOPIC SAID THAT!!!!!!!! WHO ARE YOU ACCUSING OF SAYING THIS?????!!!!!*


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 15 2010, 08:56 AM~17200532
> *Biglazy 903 my condolenzes for what has happened in you life this past days I urge you to be strong in Jesus name.
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

Think of evolution like this. Say there's 40 monkeys in the desert. It's 120 degrees. Some of the monkeys are hairier than others. The hairy monkeys eventually die of heat stroke because the hair retains heat. Now there's only less hairy monkeys, and they decide to move to the forest. But the food is in the trees, so the shorter monkeys cant reach it and eventually starve to death. Now there's only less hairy, taller monkeys breeding more monkeys. A snow storm comes. The monkeys try to build a shelter, but they cant do it alone. The ones that cant work together, freeze to death. Now the only monkeys alive, are the ones who are less hairy, taller, and can work together to build shelters......  

Evolution doesn't happen to humans anymore because instead of dying off, those homeless dudes standing next to the freeway, get fed and clothed by the people that are able to survive on their own.


----------



## Duez

^^^Not saying we came from monkeys. Only how a tribe of monkeys could survive.


----------



## bart7777

I say lord deuz is the one who belives we come from Monkeys since he belives on the Big bang theory and this brings me to the point he belives in evolution.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 15 2010, 02:50 PM~17203214
> *I say lord deuz is the one who belives we come from Monkeys since he belives on the Big bang theory and this brings me to the point he belives in evolution.
> *


I dont believe in the big bang theory, I dont know where you got that from. The big bang theory is what you believe in. It's a christian theory of creation. My belief, is that there is no beginning of time.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 15 2010, 04:09 PM~17203414
> *I dont believe in the big bang theory, I dont know where you got that from. The big bang theory is what you believe in. It's a christian theory of creation. My belief, is that there is no beginning of time.
> *


so when did it start?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 15 2010, 03:24 PM~17203548
> *so when did it start?
> *


It didn't.


----------



## NIMSTER64

:roflmao: :run:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 15 2010, 03:26 PM~17203564
> *:roflmao:  :run:
> *


There is nothing to indicate that time has a beginning. The bible speaks of a god that created everything, but he already existed before he supposedly made earth. The big bang theory, says nothing of a beginning of time, only of the observable universe expanding from a central point.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 15 2010, 04:25 PM~17203552
> *It didn't.
> *


IF THE TOPIC TITLE IS CHRISTIAN LOWRIDER CHECK IN! WHY DO YOU INSIST IN POSTING IN THIS TOPIC IF YOU ARE NOT CHRISTIAN? WE DON'T NEED YOU TO TEACH US ANYTHING. WHAT EVER YOU HAVE TO SAY TO US ON THIS TOPIC IS ERELEVENT. DON'T YOU GET IT? I AM NOT SAYING YOUR A BAD PERSON OR ANYTHING BUT REALY YOUR OPINIONS REALY ARE MEANINGLESS IN THIS TOPIC.  GOD BLESS.


----------



## Duez

The "beginning of time" is easier to understand. The universe being infinite in both time and space, is far too hard of a concept for most people to grasp. Even now, your having a hard time trying to understand how something could exist without ever beginning.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 15 2010, 03:40 PM~17203657
> *IF THE TOPIC TITLE IS CHRISTIAN LOWRIDER CHECK IN! WHY DO YOU INSIST IN POSTING IN THIS TOPIC IF YOU ARE NOT CHRISTIAN? WE DON'T NEED YOU TO TEACH US ANYTHING. WHAT EVER YOU HAVE TO SAY TO US ON THIS TOPIC IS ERELEVENT. DON'T YOU GET IT?  I AM NOT SAYING YOUR A BAD PERSON OR ANYTHING BUT REALY YOUR OPINIONS REALY ARE MEANINGLESS IN THIS TOPIC.  GOD BLESS.
> *


Target audience. Telling people who already dont believe in god, that they are right, would not help my goal of eliminating christian beliefs.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 15 2010, 04:43 PM~17203701
> *Target audience. Telling people who already dont believe in god, that they are right, would not help my goal of eliminating christian beliefs.
> *


well telling believers ain't doing much either.


----------



## bart7777

I dont get it why people post here when they claim they dont even belive in Jesus or are not christians. I bet they are just hating cant understand are happiness in the Lord and want to just get us mad but let me tell you it aint going to happen. This only builds up my espirit to keep preaching.


----------



## bart7777

What a blessed day I had today Thank you Lord


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 16 2010, 11:59 PM~17217813
> *What a blessed day I had today Thank you Lord
> *


x2


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 16 2010, 10:59 PM~17217813
> *What a blessed day I had today Thank you Lord
> *


You're welcome.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I'm up and moving around! Nice out too. :biggrin:


----------



## bart7777

Hey guys new Movie out its a 5 stars to watch so grab your popcorn and enjoy this great Movie here is the link to it.












If you cant the top go to this link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO24XmP1c5E


----------



## bart7777




----------



## bart7777

I give up you guys can some one please post it up the link is this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO24XmP1c5E


----------



## FORGIVEN

HELLO BROTHERS AND SISTERS HAVE A BLESSED DAY TODAY


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 17 2010, 08:33 AM~17219656
> *I'm up and moving around! Nice out too.  :biggrin:
> *


Fund, glad to see you changed your avi, hopefully its out your mind as well. got to stay true brother, keep crap out.


----------



## BigLazy903

i guess things been getting better, just hate that my closest people has the most hate for me and my family speaking (wife and kids)..... dont know why i dont do nothing to bother nobody... im trying to find a right church to attend to.. yeah i drink i like to get drunk and see nothing wrong with it, cause i keep god in my heart and the righteous ways.... i need some advice brothas.... i need to get a job, im a convicted felon and need to find something and dont mean flipping burgers. im grown man and dont need to be doing a teenagers job... im only 23 and can still go to school but only problem i dont know for what... any ideas??


----------



## NIMSTER64

we are moving on foward. :cheesy: Great Job :biggrin: I had a great day today God Blessed me today. I finally got over this weird feeling I had.God is Awesome.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 18 2010, 12:34 AM~17225240
> *i guess things been getting better, just hate that my closest people has the most hate for me and my family speaking (wife and kids)..... dont know why i dont do nothing to bother nobody... im trying to find a right church to attend to.. yeah i drink i like to get drunk and see nothing wrong with it, cause i keep god in my heart and the righteous ways.... i need some advice brothas....  i need to get a job, im a convicted felon and need to find something and dont mean flipping burgers. im grown man and dont need to be doing a teenagers job... im only 23 and can still go to school but only problem i dont know for what... any ideas??
> *


My Uncle just got out after 14 years in prison. He's been coming to church since he got out. He's been studying, learning all he can. He just got a really good job in construction. The good thing is, the guys he works with are all Christians tambien.

My point is this, if you just seek GOD, HE will help you. Find a church that teaches THE WORD and just start going. I used to drink too. Eventually after going to church a couple years I wanted to stop. Everyone is different. 

I pray you find a good job, close to you and a church home you feel comfortable attending. If you need some help, just send me you zip code and I can search RHEMA's website, they are our parent church. They have many graduates with churches all over the world. 

I'll help you with that no problem. GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE and don't stop seeking the LORD. He is a rewarder of those who diligently seek HIM. - Hebrews 11:6(b)


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 18 2010, 12:34 AM~17225240
> *i guess things been getting better, just hate that my closest people has the most hate for me and my family speaking (wife and kids)..... dont know why i dont do nothing to bother nobody... im trying to find a right church to attend to.. yeah i drink i like to get drunk and see nothing wrong with it, cause i keep god in my heart and the righteous ways.... i need some advice brothas....  i need to get a job, im a convicted felon and need to find something and dont mean flipping burgers. im grown man and dont need to be doing a teenagers job... im only 23 and can still go to school but only problem i dont know for what... any ideas??
> *


thats a good spot you are at.Why you ask. Here is why I think you are. Because you know that what you are doing is no good but yet you like doing it.Theres nothing wrong with that in my opinion. theres others that will tell you otherwise.I think that you should find a church that your heart tells you its right. it might be next door it might be 30 miles away.go some where that when you get there you feel in your heart and soul that this is where I should be. the drinking smoking and any other thing that you are doing that you feel is wrong,God will work with you and will guide you. No one is perfect. Read the word of God bro. study his word. I have not done that yet but I will. but you really need to find some one in your area that you can talk to. Where are you from? maybe some one on here is near by and they can chill and hang out.God never said don't drink. I think in my opinion is that your body is your self and you treat it how ever you want. now if you have a fam maybe you want to be around longer to see the kids grow and help them out and teach them what you went through. but if you drink and smoke and do drugs. christian or not you will die sooner from natural causes then some one that did not. just my opinion. now theres people that do stupid sh%t while there drunk or on drugs etc.... and not realise it that it was because of that. I guess what I am tring to get at is be your self follow your heart. if you know its wrong try to stop it. and you will be going on the right track.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 17 2010, 10:52 PM~17225388
> *My Uncle just got out after 14 years in prison. He's been coming to church since he got out. He's been studying, learning all he can. He just got a really good job in construction. The good thing is, the guys he works with are all Christians tambien.
> 
> My point is this, if you just seek GOD, HE will help you. Find a church that teaches THE WORD and just start going. I used to drink too. Eventually after going to church a couple years I wanted to stop. Everyone is different.
> 
> I pray you find a good job, close to you and a church home you feel comfortable attending. If you need some help, just send me you zip code and I can search RHEMA's website, they are our parent church. They have many graduates with churches all over the world.
> 
> I'll help you with that no problem. GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE and don't stop seeking the LORD. He is a rewarder of those who diligently seek HIM. - Hebrews 11:6(b)
> *


thanks for your concerns homie!! my zip is 75801...   im going to keep trying


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 18 2010, 12:52 AM~17225388
> *My Uncle just got out after 14 years in prison. He's been coming to church since he got out. He's been studying, learning all he can. He just got a really good job in construction. The good thing is, the guys he works with are all Christians tambien.
> 
> My point is this, if you just seek GOD, HE will help you. Find a church that teaches THE WORD and just start going. I used to drink too. Eventually after going to church a couple years I wanted to stop. Everyone is different.
> 
> I pray you find a good job, close to you and a church home you feel comfortable attending. If you need some help, just send me you zip code and I can search RHEMA's website, they are our parent church. They have many graduates with churches all over the world.
> 
> I'll help you with that no problem. GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE and don't stop seeking the LORD. He is a rewarder of those who diligently seek HIM. - Hebrews 11:6(b)
> *


 :cheesy: AMEN


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2010, 11:05 PM~17225479
> *thats a good spot you are at.Why you ask. Here is why I think you are. Because you know that what you are doing is no good but yet you like doing it.Theres nothing wrong with that in my opinion. theres others that will tell you otherwise.I think that you should find a church that your heart tells you its right. it might be next door it might be 30 miles away.go some where that when you get there you feel in your heart and soul that this is where I should be. the drinking smoking and any other thing that you are doing that you feel is wrong,God will work with you and will guide you. No one is perfect. Read the word of God bro. study his word. I have not done that yet but I will. but you really need to find some one in your area that you can talk to. Where are you from? maybe some one on here is near by and they can chill and hang out.God never said don't drink. I think in my opinion is that your body is your self and you treat it how ever you want. now if you have a fam maybe you want to be around longer to see the kids grow and help them out and teach them what you went through. but if you drink and smoke and do drugs. christian or not you will die sooner from natural causes then some one that did not. just my opinion. now theres people that do stupid sh%t while there drunk or on drugs etc.... and not realise it that it was because of that. I guess what I am tring to get at is be your self follow your heart. if you know its wrong try to stop it. and you will be going on the right track.
> *


i think that i drink its not all wrong because i drink alone listen to music play a video game, and my wife and kids are with me ya dig? but yeah iam trying to find a good church.. i have not told any of my so called freinds yet because of the way they are.. but i usually smoked bud and see nothing wrong with it, it kept me healty.. alcahol i would leave anytime over a little bud...  i live in east texas in a small town called palestine texas.... iam going to try harder and get the word in my heart! :biggrin: thanks for listening.. i dont know where else to go to for advice but this topic!!  :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 18 2010, 01:12 AM~17225524
> *i think that i drink its not all wrong because i drink alone listen to music play a video game, and my wife and kids are with me ya dig?  but yeah iam trying to find a good church.. i have not told any of my so called freinds yet because of the way they are.. but i usually smoked bud and see nothing wrong with it, it kept me healty.. alcahol i would leave anytime over a little bud...    i live in east texas in a small town called palestine texas.... iam going to try harder and get the word in my heart!  :biggrin:  thanks for listening.. i dont know where else to go to for advice but this topic!!    :biggrin:
> *


I hear you. let me set up a senerio. ok um lets say your home drinking minding your own business.and everything is gravy. you keep drinking thinking nothing is going to happen. and lets say the next door neighbors house is on fire. you don't realise it you keep drinking and then boom his house blows up and you are like what was that? damn I got to get my fam out and when you try you stumble over things and scream and lets say you got to one of them and need to get to two more and you try but you can't even get one out cus you were only drinking at home alone where the fam needs you but yet at that point and time you can not do anything for them  .I say this cus this is at the time in my life that I am at. I do drink and I do get drunk but I fail cus just last week I meesed up and drank to much while I was alone.and I got pist at and my self when I could not even let the dog out for a piss and he would not go out when everyone one els tried. he wanted me to let him out.


----------



## NIMSTER64

DUEZ ALL YOUR POST THAT DO NOT PERTAIN TO THE TOPIC TITLE WILL BE DELETED. START A TOPIC IF YOU WANT. GOD BLESS


----------



## NIMSTER64

OH YEA IF YOU WANT TO TALK TO ME ABOUT IT LET ME KNOW I AM FOLLOWING FORUM RULES. RESPECT EACH TOPIC. I TRIED DELETEING YOUR POST FROM THE GET GO BUT THE TOPIC STARTER WANTED TO CHALLENGE IT SO I LET IT RIDE.  NOW THE TOPIC STARTERS WANTS ME TO MODERATE THIS TOPIC. SO LETS KEEP IT WITH IN ITS CONTENTS.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2010, 12:31 AM~17225631
> *DUEZ ALL YOUR POST THAT DO NOT PERTAIN TO THE TOPIC TITLE WILL BE DELETED. START A TOPIC IF YOU WANT. GOD BLESS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: The guy posts in here that he's an unemployed alcoholic thats sits home smoking weed and playing video games, but because he's looking to a make believe god for advice,(<--pertains to topic title) his post stay?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2010, 01:38 AM~17225668
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: The guy posts in here that he's an unemployed alcoholic thats sits home smoking weed and playing video games, but because he's looking to a make believe god for advice,(<--pertains to topic title) his post stay?
> *


so does this one :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2010, 11:25 PM~17225599
> *I hear you. let me set up a senerio. ok um lets say your home drinking minding your own business.and everything is gravy. you keep drinking thinking nothing is going to happen. and lets say the next door neighbors house is on fire. you don't realise it you keep drinking and then boom his house blows up and you are like what was that? damn I got to get my fam out and when you try you stumble over things and scream and lets say you got to one of them and need to get to two more and you try but you can't even get one out cus you were only drinking at home alone where the fam needs you but yet at that point and time you can not do anything for them  .I say this cus this is at the time in my life that I am at. I do drink and I do get drunk but I fail cus just last week I meesed up and drank to much while I was alone.and I got pist at and my self when I could not even let the dog out for a piss and he would not go out when everyone one els tried. he wanted me to let him out.
> *


i can handle handle my drink


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2010, 12:41 AM~17225679
> *so does this one :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I get ya. God bless. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 17 2010, 11:38 PM~17225668
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: The guy posts in here that he's an unemployed alcoholic thats sits home smoking weed and playing video games, but because he's looking to a make believe god for advice,(<--pertains to topic title) his post stay?
> *


your a idiot.. i dont smoke weed.. i used to... and just because im unemployed doesnt mean i am trying.. if i knew you and was the same way i was i would have a pistol down your mouth and then you would really be beggin for our so called make believe god.. but guess what im not iam trying to be a respectful member of this society you scumbag.. go be a moron somewhere else dipshit


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 18 2010, 12:45 AM~17225706
> *your a idiot.. i dont smoke weed.. i used to... and just because im unemployed doesnt mean i am trying.. if i knew you and was the same way i was i would have a pistol down your mouth and then you would really be beggin for our so called make believe god.. but guess what im not iam trying to be a respectful member of this society you scumbag.. go be a moron somewhere else dipshit
> *


I will pay for the gas to see that one. I'll even buy your broke ass a bullet. God bless.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Duez all you have to do is start a topic title that follows.

NON CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS CHECK IN.
its that easy. No need to come in here and bash anyone. why don't you go bash the people that believe that if they build a lowrider they will get to heaven? go bash on the people that are hurting cus they have no hope for anything? go bash a basher? I bet if you argue with a atheist you will get a good debate. you know atheist believe in the opposite that I do so go see what it is.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 17 2010, 11:47 PM~17225722
> *I will pay for the gas to see that one. I'll even buy your broke ass a bullet. God bless.
> *


i wasnt saying i would do it, im refering to the way i used to be... you wouldnt even notice punk till the shit hits the fan.. your nothing to be but the scum on the bottom of my shoes... say whatever you wanna say you shittard... your just a roach to be


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 18 2010, 12:49 AM~17225733
> *i wasnt saying i would do it, im refering to the way i used to be...  you wouldnt even notice punk till the shit hits the fan.. your nothing to be but the scum on the bottom of my shoes... say whatever you wanna say you shittard... your just a roach to be
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigLazy903

its no point for a online fight with you because your just someone on an other end of a computer trying to be tuff when in reality your just a pussy with no live but to "try" and bash on other peoples beliefs just becaase you grew up as trash


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 18 2010, 01:45 AM~17225706
> *your a idiot.. i dont smoke weed.. i used to... and just because im unemployed doesnt mean i am trying.. if i knew you and was the same way i was i would have a pistol down your mouth and then you would really be beggin for our so called make believe god.. but guess what im not iam trying to be a respectful member of this society you scumbag.. go be a moron somewhere else dipshit
> *


he is not a dip shit. he is entitled to his opinion but he needs to start a topic to voice his opinion cus no one in here cares. he is a good guy. he just has diffrent beleives thats all. he wants to try to change everyones opinions to his. but he tried and it is not working so its all good.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2010, 12:48 AM~17225727
> *Duez all you have to do is start a topic title that follows.
> 
> NON CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS CHECK IN.
> its that easy. No need to come in here and bash anyone. why don't you go bash the people that believe that if they build a lowrider they will get to heaven? go bash on the people that are hurting cus they have no hope for anything? go bash a basher? I bet if you argue with a atheist you will get a good debate. you know atheist believe in the opposite that I do so go see what it is.
> *


Im exactly where I want to be, talking to exactly who I want to talk to. Thanks. Christian Lowriders.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2010, 11:52 PM~17225746
> *he is not a dip shit. he is entitled to his opinion but he needs to start a topic to voice his opinion cus no one in here cares. he is a good guy. he just has diffrent beleives thats all. he wants to try to change everyones opinions to his. but he tried and it is not working so its all good.
> *


yes i know he is a good person in truth.. but why crush others believes just because his are not for the lord....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 18 2010, 12:52 AM~17225743
> *its no point for a online fight with you because your just someone on an other end of a computer trying to be tuff when in reality your just a pussy with no live but to "try" and bash on other peoples beliefs just becaase you grew up as trash
> *


We can test that thoery whenever you want.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 17 2010, 11:54 PM~17225762
> *We can test that thoery whenever you want.
> *


you not worth the try and time homie.. god bless you :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 18 2010, 12:53 AM~17225761
> *yes i know he is a good person in truth.. but why crush others believes just because his are not for the lord....
> *


Im talking bad about your drinking and drug use. Dont drink around your family, that is not ok. God or no god, your family doesn't need to see you drunk. :uh:


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 17 2010, 11:55 PM~17225769
> *Im talking bad about your drinking and drug use. Dont drink around your family, that is not ok. God or no god, your family doesn't need to see you drunk.  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 18 2010, 12:54 AM~17225766
> *you not worth the try and time homie.. god bless you  :uh:
> *


Really no need for the tough talk then.  God bless.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 18 2010, 01:52 AM~17225743
> *its no point for a online fight with you because your just someone on an other end of a computer trying to be tuff when in reality your just a pussy with no live but to "try" and bash on other peoples beliefs just becaase you grew up as trash
> *


theres no point period. everyone could type alot of crap so theres no reason for anyone to take what he says personal either. i always say till we meet then we will know who the coward is. I always say to each there own. theres no need to let anyone get to you. for all we know duez will be the only one on the road when we break down and he will stop to help. thats the kind of heart I feel from Duez. is just that his religious beliefs are diffrent. and will no longer be accepted in this topic.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 17 2010, 11:55 PM~17225769
> *Im talking bad about your drinking and drug use. Dont drink around your family, that is not ok. God or no god, your family doesn't need to see you drunk.  :uh:
> *


i dont use drugs.....

the most i drink is a 12 pack.. and my kids are asleep most the time.. other then that im working on my ride with my kids and wifey... there is nothing wrong with it


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 17 2010, 11:56 PM~17225779
> *Really no need for the tough talk then.   God bless.
> *


there was never no tuff talk homie.. i was just refering to the way i used to be which no longer is and will never be again :happysad:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2010, 12:57 AM~17225783
> *theres no point period. everyone could type alot of crap so theres no reason for anyone to take what he says personal either. i always say till we meet then we will know who the coward is. I always say to each there own. theres no need to let anyone get to you. for all we know duez will be the only one on the road when we break down and he will stop to help. thats the kind of heart I feel from Duez. is just that his religious beliefs are diffrent. and will no longer be accepted in this topic.
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 18 2010, 01:53 AM~17225761
> *yes i know he is a good person in truth.. but why crush others believes just because his are not for the lord....
> *


thats what no one understands either. so lets ask him that. he makes no sense. with out google he would have nothing


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2010, 11:57 PM~17225783
> *theres no point period. everyone could type alot of crap so theres no reason for anyone to take what he says personal either. i always say till we meet then we will know who the coward is. I always say to each there own. theres no need to let anyone get to you. for all we know duez will be the only one on the road when we break down and he will stop to help. thats the kind of heart I feel from Duez. is just that his religious beliefs are diffrent. and will no longer be accepted in this topic.
> *


yeah i know he would!! just a different mind and point of view thats all, but i bet he will be a cool dude to kick back with and drink a few cold ones with


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2010, 11:59 PM~17225794
> *thats what no one understands either. so lets ask him that. he makes no sense. with out google he would have nothing
> *


google is the brain of most of the youth :happysad:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2010, 12:57 AM~17225783
> *theres no point period. everyone could type alot of crap so theres no reason for anyone to take what he says personal either. i always say till we meet then we will know who the coward is. I always say to each there own. theres no need to let anyone get to you. for all we know duez will be the only one on the road when we break down and he will stop to help. thats the kind of heart I feel from Duez. is just that his religious beliefs are diffrent. and will no longer be accepted in this topic.
> *


Questioning your beliefs will either strengthen them, if they check out, or lead you in the right direction. Ignoring my eveidence wont help anything.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 18 2010, 01:56 AM~17225777
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: that a good one. watch the more you ignore him the less he will post.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2010, 12:59 AM~17225794
> *thats what no one understands either. so lets ask him that. he makes no sense. with out google he would have nothing
> *


I never use google. This is all stuff you guys should know.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2010, 12:01 AM~17225812
> *I never use google. This is all stuff you guys should know.
> *


i think you beg for attention for someone to hear you out.. if thats the case bro then this is the place :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903+Apr 18 2010, 01:00 AM~17225799-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i know he would!! just a different mind and point of view thats all, but i bet he will be a cool dude to kick back with and drink a few cold ones with
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never drank a beer and never will.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 01:00 AM~17225801
> *google is the brain of most of the youth :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: The internet makes us smarter.
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2010, 01:00 AM~17225803
> *:biggrin: that a good one. watch the more you ignore him the less he will post.
> *


I'll respond to every post in here that I disagree with.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2010, 02:00 AM~17225802
> *Questioning your beliefs will either strengthen them, if they check out, or lead you in the right direction. Ignoring my eveidence wont help anything.
> *


well let me hear your true thoughts. everything you have heard on here is from one person to another. not from one person to a search engine. i could Google everything you said and find a contradiction to your statement but we don't do that, i can write something and if you google it it will be there.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2010, 02:01 AM~17225812
> *I never use google. This is all stuff you guys should know.
> *


well we reference why don't you? I have spoken to scholars and they mentioned people like you and they laugh at people like you because you really don't have anything to prove your frame of thought nor the way you think. If I am not mistaken they said you are confused and you have nothing to base your beliefs on so your unstable.


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2010, 04:32 AM~17225831
> *well we reference why don't you? I have spoken to scholars and they mentioned people like you and they laugh at people like you because you really don't have anything to prove your frame of thought nor the way you think. If I am not mistaken they said you are confused and you have nothing to base your beliefs on so your unstable.
> *


DAY-UM :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Apr 18 2010, 02:41 AM~17225843
> *DAY-UM :wow:
> *


He's straight up questioning scholars on my layitlow posts. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning!


----------



## rzarock

Damn! It got hot in here!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 18 2010, 10:20 AM~17226843
> *Damn! It got hot in here!
> *


Hell is hot too...hope anyone doubting there is an afterlife is right. I chose to believe THE WORD, based on the scripture and my own personal experience.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 18 2010, 09:25 AM~17227224
> *Hell is hot too...hope anyone doubting there is an afterlife is right. I chose to believe THE WORD, based on the scripture and my own personal experience.
> *


What happened?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 18 2010, 11:36 AM~17227288
> *What happened?
> *


Plenty. My life is so much better than it used to be. All through trying to make better decisions based on the guidance and teaching I've received from GOD WORD. I have a good job, make good money, have a great family (wife, kids, church family). Things just keep getting better and better.

Just try doing what the Word says and you can see for yourself as well. Relationships, health, finances, GOD has GOOD plans for us in all these areas and more. Taste and see that the Lord is Good!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

TTT for Jesus :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2010, 04:40 AM~17225980
> *He's straight up questioning scholars on my layitlow posts. :wow:
> *


I didn't say you. I said people like you.


----------



## King Daddy

TTT for the King of kings


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 17 2010, 10:52 PM~17225388
> *My Uncle just got out after 14 years in prison. He's been coming to church since he got out. He's been studying, learning all he can. He just got a really good job in construction. The good thing is, the guys he works with are all Christians tambien.
> 
> My point is this, if you just seek GOD, HE will help you. Find a church that teaches THE WORD and just start going. I used to drink too. Eventually after going to church a couple years I wanted to stop. Everyone is different.
> 
> I pray you find a good job, close to you and a church home you feel comfortable attending. If you need some help, just send me you zip code and I can search RHEMA's website, they are our parent church. They have many graduates with churches all over the world.
> 
> I'll help you with that no problem. GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE and don't stop seeking the LORD. He is a rewarder of those who diligently seek HIM. - Hebrews 11:6(b)
> *


Amen to that 4shooooo...


----------



## REPENTANCE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvcX1X-KoXA&feature=related


----------



## bart7777

Say big lazy903 its great to here you want to go to church great to go brow hope this advise will help you out.

When you just have that feeling of buying beer think about it before you buy it Look for instance where that Money can be used like your Family your ride I mean when I used to drink alot back in the days I remember thinking back and said within me if I only should had used that Money in something better like buying a house or a car what a waste of money upon are part when we look back.

Another is most of the times we want to look good in front of are friends but let me tell you there is no friends cause when you find yourself in a tuff situation see if your friends help you out most give there back on you. Its not the same in the brotherhood of Christ.

I used to be in Gangs, Drugs , Prison been there done that but the happiness was never there till this day in Christ may my prayers touch your heart in Jesus name Amen.....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2010, 06:40 PM~17230064
> *I didn't say you. I said people like you.
> *


There's never been somebody like me.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 18 2010, 09:57 PM~17232425
> *Say big lazy903 its great to here you want to go to church great to go brow hope this advise will help you out.
> 
> When you just have that feeling of buying beer think about it before you buy it Look for instance where that  Money  can be used  like your Family your ride I mean when I used to drink alot back in the days I remember thinking back and said within me if I only should had used that Money in something better like buying a house or a car what a waste of money upon are part when we look back.
> 
> Another is most of the times we want to look good in front of are friends but let me tell you there is no friends cause when you find yourself in a tuff situation see if your friends help you out most give there back on you. Its not the same in the brotherhood of Christ.
> 
> I used to be in Gangs, Drugs , Prison been there done that but the happiness was never there till this day in Christ may my prayers touch your heart in Jesus name  Amen.....
> *


And now your a christian. :0


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2010, 07:51 AM~17234778
> *And now your a christian.  :0
> *


What's wrong with that? :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64

ttt for the Lord Jesus Christ


----------



## NIMSTER64

Come to Christ just as you are, with all your sin and guilt, and He will give you repentance and forgiveness. (Acts 5:31)


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Apr 18 2010, 12:52 AM~17225388-->
> 
> 
> 
> My Uncle just got out after 14 years in prison. He's been coming to church since he got out. He's been studying, learning all he can. *He just got a really good job in construction. The good thing is, the guys he works with are all Christians tambien.*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He takes care of his own..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 12:52 AM~17225388
> *
> I'll help you with that no problem. GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE and don't stop seeking the LORD. He is a rewarder of those who diligently seek HIM. - Hebrews 11:6(b)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aint that the Truth....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 18 2010, 01:45 AM~17225704
> *I get ya. God bless. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 18 2010, 01:56 AM~17225779
> *Really no need for the tough talk then.   God bless.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 18 2010, 01:56 AM~17225779
> *Really no need for the tough talk then.   God bless.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God Bless YOU Duez ! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 18 2010, 01:53 AM~17225755
> *Im exactly where I want to be, talking to exactly who I want to talk to. Thanks. Christian Lowriders.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: * I knew you liked us ! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 01:57 AM~17225783
> *theres no point period. everyone could type alot of crap so theres no reason for anyone to take what he says personal either. i always say till we meet then we will know who the coward is. I always say to each there own. theres no need to let anyone get to you. for all we know duez will be the only one on the road when we break down and he will stop to help. thats the kind of heart I feel from Duez. is just that his religious beliefs are diffrent. and will no longer be accepted in this topic.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *wouldnt surprise me....... *
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Apr 18 2010, 11:25 AM~17227224
> *Hell is hot too...hope anyone doubting there is an afterlife is right. I chose to believe THE WORD, based on the scripture and my own personal experience.
> *


X2 for Truth ........ soemtimes unless you feel it you aint going to believe it.


----------



## NIMSTER64

ZERO TOLERENCE FOR BLASPHEMY IN THIS TOPIC

Thou shalt not take the name of the LORD thy God in vain; for the LORD will not hold him guiltless that taketh his name in vain. (Exodus 20:7 KJV)


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 19 2010, 07:47 AM~17235012
> *What's wrong with that? :dunno:
> *


Fits into my "christians are drug addicts and criminals" statement.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 19 2010, 08:31 AM~17235236-->
> 
> 
> 
> Come to Christ just as you are, with all your sin and guilt, and He will give you repentance and forgiveness. (Acts 5:31)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or, you can decide what kind of person you want to be from the beginning, and just be that person without having to ask for forgiveness later.
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Apr 19 2010, 08:48 AM~17235347
> *ZERO TOLERENCE FOR BLASPHEMY IN THIS TOPIC
> 
> Thou shalt not take the name of the LORD thy God in vain; for the LORD will not hold him guiltless that taketh his name in vain. (Exodus 20:7 KJV)
> *


I can help you with that talking to ghosts problem you have.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2010, 09:54 AM~17235391
> *Fits into my "christians are drug addicts and criminals" statement.
> *


But what's wrong with that?

Is that based on the Christians you know. I know plenty who have come to CHRIST who have never done any of those things. 

Easy to judge when you have not been there nor done that.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 19 2010, 08:07 AM~17235484
> *But what's wrong with that?
> *


QUE ONDA HOMIE.... WHY U GUYS BOTHER WITH SOMEONE LIKE THAT U GUYS ARE BETTER THEN THAT AND WHY EVEN STEP DOWN TO HIS LEVEL...


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 19 2010, 10:09 AM~17235508
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE.... WHY U GUYS BOTHER WITH SOMEONE LIKE THAT U GUYS ARE BETTER THEN THAT AND WHY EVEN STEP DOWN TO HIS LEVEL...
> *


Sup Homie?

You're right.

Thanks!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 19 2010, 10:12 AM~17235537
> *Sup Homie?
> 
> You're right.
> 
> Thanks!
> *


I am done.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Apr 18 2010, 11:07 AM~17227880-->
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty. My life is so much better than it used to be. All through trying to make better decisions based on the guidance and teaching I've received from GOD WORD. I have a good job, make good money, have a great family (wife, kids, church family). Things just keep getting better and better.
> 
> Just try doing what the Word says and you can see for yourself as well. Relationships, health, finances, GOD has GOOD plans for us in all these areas and more. Taste and see that the Lord is Good!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 10:52 PM~17225388
> *My Uncle just got out after 14 years in prison. He's been coming to church since he got out. He's been studying, learning all he can. He just got a really good job in construction. The good thing is, the guys he works with are all Christians tambien.
> 
> My point is this, if you just seek GOD, HE will help you. Find a church that teaches THE WORD and just start going. I used to drink too. Eventually after going to church a couple years I wanted to stop. Everyone is different.
> 
> I pray you find a good job, close to you and a church home you feel comfortable attending. If you need some help, just send me you zip code and I can search RHEMA's website, they are our parent church. They have many graduates with churches all over the world.
> 
> I'll help you with that no problem. GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE and don't stop seeking the LORD. He is a rewarder of those who diligently seek HIM. - Hebrews 11:6(b)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bart7777_@Apr 18 2010, 08:57 PM~17232425
> *Say big lazy903 its great to here you want to go to church great to go brow hope this advise will help you out.
> 
> When you just have that feeling of buying beer think about it before you buy it Look for instance where that  Money  can be used  like your Family your ride I mean when I used to drink alot back in the days I remember thinking back and said within me if I only should had used that Money in something better like buying a house or a car what a waste of money upon are part when we look back.
> 
> Another is most of the times we want to look good in front of are friends but let me tell you there is no friends cause when you find yourself in a tuff situation see if your friends help you out most give there back on you. Its not the same in the brotherhood of Christ.
> 
> I used to be in Gangs, Drugs , Prison been there done that but the happiness was never there till this day in Christ may my prayers touch your heart in Jesus name  Amen.....
> *


I’m glad that everyone that needed to changed their lives for the better did and I wish them well. However, I don’t believe that going to church and following the word of god was the ONLY thing that could have steered any of you in the right direction. Good jobs, good health, good relationships with your friends and family, sobriety and staying out of trouble can enter peoples lives in many ways. I drank, smoked, cheated on girlfriends, disrespected my parents, got in trouble and many other things. I then joined the military, got my shit together and went on to college. I have two degrees, a great job and a great family. I did it all without the bible. If you’re doing things that aren’t having a positive impact in your life, and you stop doing those things and focus on improving yourself, good things will start to happen. If you replace the bad activities with something more productive (college, sports, the military, LOWRIDERS  ) then of course your life will improve. If that something happens to be religion it doesn’t mean a miracle occurred. It means your focus on bad stuff was diverted to something more positive. The bible didn't do it, you did. I don’t believe the military straightened me out, I made the choice to improve myself and felt the military could help me. My point is that if you’re focusing on things that screw your life up, you’re going to have a hard time. If you refocus on things that improve your life things will get better.


----------



## jvasquez

GOD is GOOD!

Have a blessed week everyone!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 19 2010, 09:07 AM~17235484
> *But what's wrong with that?
> 
> Is that based on the Christians you know. I know plenty who have come to CHRIST who have never done any of those things.
> 
> Easy to judge when you have not been there nor done that.
> *


I've been there, I've just never done that.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 18 2010, 08:03 PM~17230913
> *TTT for the King of kings
> *


----------



## bart7777

All I know is that I am a happy man with my family in Jesus walk....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 19 2010, 12:04 PM~17237003
> *All I know is that I am a happy man with my family in Jesus walk....
> *


How are you in a person's walk?


----------



## bart7777

In a persons walk its the same routine go to work early in the morning come back tire if it was a ruff job sit back watch a movie, eat , drink and call it a day.

In Jesus Walk wake up early in the morning Pray thanking the lord for giving you another day in life put the armored on since we have an enemy and walk around proud your a christian o by the way grab a bunch of tracts in case you just decide to walk around and share the Gospel remember God always provides.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 19 2010, 11:04 AM~17237003
> *All I know is that I am a happy man with my family in Jesus walk....
> *


Jesus walk...C-Walk...BDM???! :0


----------



## bart7777

Just Remember we are in the matrix its up to you to unplug to reality. look at this might help you out .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KlJzfsAzoY


----------



## bart7777

Well talk to you all later have to go visit some brothers and sisters with my wife so take care you all in Jesus name Amen.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 19 2010, 12:52 PM~17237383
> *Just Remember we are in the matrix its up to you to unplug to reality. look at this might help you out .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KlJzfsAzoY
> *


Riiiiiiight. :loco:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 19 2010, 10:18 AM~17235598
> *I’m glad that everyone that needed to changed their lives for the better did and I wish them well. However, I don’t believe that going to church and following the word of god was the ONLY thing that could have steered any of you in the right direction. Good jobs, good health, good relationships with your friends and family, sobriety and staying out of trouble can enter peoples lives in many ways. I drank, smoked, cheated on girlfriends, disrespected my parents, got in trouble and many other things. I then joined the military, got my shit together and went on to college. I have two degrees, a great job and a great family. I did it all without the bible. If you’re doing things that aren’t having a positive impact in your life, and you stop doing those things and focus on improving yourself, good things will start to happen. If you replace the bad activities with something more productive (college, sports, the military, LOWRIDERS  ) then of course your life will improve. If that something happens to be religion it doesn’t mean a miracle occurred. It means your focus on bad stuff was diverted to something more positive. The bible didn't do it, you did. I don’t believe the military straightened me out, I made the choice to improve myself and felt the military could help me. My point is that if you’re focusing on things that screw your life up, you’re going to have a hard time. If you refocus on things that improve your life things will get better.
> *


That's a good point.

Something of a higher concern is will that help you when you stand before GOD at the day of Judgment? Uncle Sam won't be there to intercede for us.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 19 2010, 10:09 AM~17235508
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE.... WHY U GUYS BOTHER WITH SOMEONE LIKE THAT U GUYS ARE BETTER THEN THAT AND WHY EVEN STEP DOWN TO HIS LEVEL...
> *


In my eyes homie sometimes you got to bother with these kinds of guys cues you never know. One of us may be the light that snaps something in there hearts or head.


Duez I think is looking for a reason 2 feel the way we feel but his mind wont let him, there has to be a reason why he is 1 of the 2 TOP posters in this Topic. 
I dont think it's cues he likes to bother us but becues he's looking for something.



DUEZ I like you homie , and wish you the best " GOD BLESS "




> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 19 2010, 03:46 PM~17238415
> *That's a good point.
> 
> Something of a higher concern is will that help you when you stand before GOD at the day of Judgment? Uncle Sam won't be there to intercede for us.
> *



:yessad: Sad but True...........


----------



## FORGIVEN

MY OLD GRAND PRIX REPPIN ARMAGEDDON :biggrin: ALWAYS TALKED ABOUT JESUS WHEN THEY ASKED ME ABOUT MY MURAL








































THEY EVEN PUT IT ON A TROPHY


----------



## bart7777

This was my little brothers old ride it came out on a Lowrider magazines years back.




Its was called the War Lord when Revelations starts out the 4 Horses and my little brother at those times was not even converted yet.


http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/6820/lastscan1t.jpg


----------



## FORGIVEN

THIS WAS WHEN I CAME OUT ON LOWRIDER MAGAZINE BEFORE I REDID IT


----------



## bart7777

Thats a Good ride brow may God keep Blessing us all keep preaching the good word of Christ and remember forget what others think about us we are crazy for Christ.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 19 2010, 05:37 PM~17239874
> *Thats  a Good ride brow may God keep Blessing us all keep preaching the good word of Christ and remember forget what others think about us we are crazy for Christ.
> *


I LIVE FOR CHRIST :biggrin: IM NOT PERFECT BUT I LOVE WHAT HE DID FOR US


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 19 2010, 06:41 PM~17239908
> *I LIVE FOR CHRIST  :biggrin:  IM NOT PERFECT BUT I LOVE WHAT HE DID FOR US
> *


Awesome quote right there


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 19 2010, 04:33 PM~17239826
> *THIS WAS WHEN I CAME OUT ON LOWRIDER MAGAZINE BEFORE I REDID IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: 
OG Bible Rider builder. Thass wussup Big E-D!

I'm very glad LoLow mag aint hatin on us Christian riders.  I guess THATS BECAUSE CHRISTIANS/CATHOLICS aka BELIEVERS OF GOD CREATED LOWRIDING!!








"OOOOOH MYYYY GODDDDDDD!"


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 19 2010, 08:09 AM~17235508
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE.... WHY U GUYS BOTHER WITH SOMEONE LIKE THAT U GUYS ARE BETTER THEN THAT AND WHY EVEN STEP DOWN TO HIS LEVEL...
> *


Fantastic point. Even though most of the people in here that keep going through it with those causing the upset have read it from the bible with their own eyes not to do so... its still a battle. Every day our(believers in the Word of God) minds are supposed to be renewed by re-reading such verses everyday that tell us not to argue and get mad over this exact issue... well... we fail by not being obedient in not doing so(the reading FIRST and then the follow through). 
So the fact is, those getting upset still, should only be upset with themselves for self-failing of not following the common commands of this walk of faith.

-PS family, you know i mean no offense to anyone of this comment, and anyone can look back and on may pages spanning a number of weeks or maybe months, that i failed too arguing and getting mad AT the unbelievers causing the murder of our peace.
But I will still say now, that if you want to begin to succeed in no longer failing those commandments we were given to not "STEP DOWN TO HIS LEVEL", the first thing that has to happen is to Repent from your self. Of your own FEELINGS. Dont get me wrong, this is Biblical. Feelings are what divided man from GOD and has all of these false "religions" out there to this day. Shed the feelings these non-believers come in here and aim directly at to hurt(Repent), and seek/remember what the Word says before taking action in anything you do. Turn that cheek and DO NOT retaliate(STEP DOWN TO HIS/THEIR LEVEL)
Remember we are to be renewed in the spirit daily(the spirit of CHRIST) and have ALL of your thoughts captured by Him(Our Lord). The rest equals success!

God never said this would be easy, but He said it Would happen to us ALL. So Fight the Good fight as He said! And remember, dont get mad knowing that the battle is ALREADY WON! IT IS FINISHED!

I PRAISE THE LORD JESUS CHRIST NOW & FOREVER! BE-IT-SO!(AMEN!)
:worship:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 19 2010, 03:07 PM~17238629
> *In my eyes homie sometimes you got to bother with these kinds of guys cues you never know.  One of us may be the light that snaps something in there hearts or head.
> Duez I think is looking for a reason 2 feel the way we feel but his mind wont let him, there has to be a reason why he is 1 of the 2 TOP posters in this Topic.
> I dont think it's cues he likes to bother us but becues he's  looking for something.
> DUEZ  I like you homie ,  and wish you the best  " GOD BLESS "
> :yessad:  Sad but True...........
> *


Im way beyond believing in stuff that has no backing. I just hope you guys stop believing in fairy tales before its too late.

Educate yourselves, it's the only way to put all the "magic" behind you.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 19 2010, 09:56 PM~17241943
> *:0  :worship:
> OG Bible Rider builder. Thass wussup Big E-D!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "OOOOOH MYYYY GODDDDDDD!"
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Funny Gif.



GOOD DAY MY BROTHER'S, GOD BLESS :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 19 2010, 08:56 PM~17241943
> *:0  :worship:
> OG Bible Rider builder. Thass wussup Big E-D!
> 
> I'm very glad LoLow mag aint hatin on us Christian riders.   I guess THATS BECAUSE CHRISTIANS/CATHOLICS aka BELIEVERS OF GOD CREATED LOWRIDING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "OOOOOH MYYYY GODDDDDDD!"
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER :biggrin: I JUST KEEP IT REAL, JESUS LIVES TODAY AND FOR EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bart7777

Praise the Lord Jesus Christ yesterday was a great day was visiting a few brothers and sisters and just when the day was about to end a sister called me and my wife she was bringing over the church a sister of another sister she wanted me to Pray for her so they arrived at Church and me and my wife started to talk to this young Lady turns out she is a Lesbian and where she lives another lesbian couple is there also so Today I am supposed to go talk to this Lesbians and pray to God they can be free. I have seen it happened at my Chuch 2 Gay guys have come and have changed so I am praying this girls can change also please pray brothers as I keep you all in touch of what happens.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 20 2010, 10:56 AM~17247289
> *Praise the Lord Jesus Christ yesterday was a great day was visiting a few brothers and sisters and just when the day was about to end a sister called me and my wife she was bringing over the church a sister of another sister she wanted me to Pray for her so they arrived at Church and me and my wife started to talk to this young Lady turns out she is a Lesbian and where she lives another lesbian couple is there also so Today I am supposed to go talk to this Lesbians and pray to God they can be free. I have seen it happened at my Chuch 2 Gay guys have come and have changed so I am praying this girls can change also please pray brothers as I keep you all in touch of what happens.
> *


HALLELUYAH BROTHER THEY ARE HEALD IN JESUS NAME..............


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 19 2010, 01:46 PM~17238415
> *That's a good point.
> 
> Something of a higher concern is will that help you when you stand before GOD at the day of Judgment? Uncle Sam won't be there to intercede for us.
> *


Help me understand this. Assuming heaven is a real place, the only way to get in is to have a personal relationship with God through His Son Jesus Christ. This is done by accepting Jesus as your Lord and Savior then living for him by putting your faith in him, repenting for your sins, confessing Jesus as Lord to others, being baptized and to live “Christ Like”. This relationship is independent of obeying the Ten Commandments, going to church, doing more good things than bad or just believing in god (these things alone DO NOT get you into heaven…correct?). You can do those things and still not get into heaven. If this is true then lots of people who have done great things for humanity (much like people claim Jesus did) will not be heaven material simply because they didn’t accept Jesus as Lord and Savior. Men like Mahatma Gandhi who regarded Jesus as a great teacher of humanity, but did not regard him as the only begotten son of God, would be sentenced to eternal torture because he was Hindu. However, child molesting catholic cardinals could still get to heaven because they repented for their sins (per the Pope). Gandhi was more “Christ Like” than any of those douches but he’d be burning in hell while they are kickin it with god in paradise. Hell, if the Virgin Mary would have died during child birth she would have gone to hell. Babies that die during or soon after child birth are burning is hell. The thought that bible god would punish great people just for not accepting his “son” as their Lord and Savior (by choice or by ignorance) seems pretty arrogant and is hardly a characteristic that something deemed so omnipotent would have. 

PLEASE RESPOND TO THIS AND CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG ABOUT ANY OF THIS!!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 20 2010, 02:58 PM~17248904
> *Help me understand this. Assuming heaven is a real place, the only way to get in is to have a personal relationship with God through His Son Jesus Christ. This is done by accepting Jesus as your Lord and Savior then living for him by putting your faith in him, repenting for your sins, confessing Jesus as Lord to others, being baptized and to live “Christ Like”. This relationship is independent of obeying the Ten Commandments, going to church, doing more good things than bad or just believing in god (these things alone DO NOT get you into heaven…correct?). You can do those things and still not get into heaven. If this is true then lots of people who have done great things for humanity (much like people claim Jesus did) will not be heaven material simply because they didn’t accept Jesus as Lord and Savior. Men like Mahatma Gandhi who regarded Jesus as a great teacher of humanity, but did not regard him as the only begotten son of God, would be sentenced to eternal torture because he was Hindu. However, child molesting catholic cardinals could still get to heaven because they repented for their sins (per the Pope). Gandhi was more “Christ Like” than any of those douches but he’d be burning in hell while they are kickin it with god in paradise. Hell, if the Virgin Mary would have died during child birth she would have gone to hell. Babies that die during or soon after child birth are burning is hell. The thought that bible god would punish great people just for not accepting his “son” as their Lord and Savior (by choice or by ignorance) seems pretty arrogant and is hardly a characteristic that something deemed so omnipotent would have.
> 
> PLEASE RESPOND TO THIS AND CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG ABOUT ANY OF THIS!!
> *



Simple answer is yes, you must accept Jesus as Lord...not savior, not attend church, not be baptised...It doesn't say confess your sins to be saved, it says confess JESUS as LORD, although these things you mentioned have there place and purpose in our life after we accept JESUS as LORD.

Romans 10:9-10

You can be on your death bed, accept CHRIST as your LORD, by believing and confessing based on Romans 10:9-10. 

The rest of those things you mentioned will help you avoid many difficulties in life, get you on the path that GOD created for you. Ephesians 2:8-10.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by rzarock+Apr 20 2010, 02:58 PM~17248904-->
> 
> 
> 
> Help me understand this. Assuming heaven is a real place, the only way to get in is to have a personal relationship with God through His Son Jesus Christ. This is done by accepting *Jesus as your Lord *and Savior then living for him by putting your faith in him, repenting for your sins, confessing Jesus as Lord to others, being baptized and to live “Christ Like”.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 02:58 PM~17248904
> * However, child molesting catholic cardinals could still get to heaven because they repented for their sins (per the Pope).
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not being “Christ Like”
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Apr 20 2010, 03:15 PM~17249066
> *Simple answer is yes, you must accept Jesus as Lord...not savior, not attend church, not be baptised...It doesn't say confess your sins to be saved, it says confess JESUS as LORD, although these things you mentioned have there place and purpose in our life after we accept JESUS as LORD.
> 
> Romans 10:9-10
> 
> You can be on your death bed, accept CHRIST as your LORD, by believing and confessing based on Romans 10:9-10.
> 
> The rest of those things you mentioned will help you avoid many difficulties in life, get you on the path that GOD created for you. Ephesians 2:8-10.
> *


  AMEN.............


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 20 2010, 01:26 PM~17249175
> *Thats not being  “Christ Like”
> *


Sinning is not "Christ Like" but if you repent you're back on track...right? If these cardinals repent and die the next day, will they be let into heaven? I hope not!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 20 2010, 03:33 PM~17249245
> *Sinning is not "Christ Like" but if you repent you're back on track...right? If these cardinals repent and die the next day, will they be let into heaven? I hope not!
> *


That's the great thing about what CHRIST did...but you have to remember, whether you kill someone or whether you lie, to GOD it's sin, regardless. When we get there we may be surprised who is there in Heaven. 

I quoted this verse earlier and it really does describe people's thoughts of what it takes to get in to Heaven. We think we have to do something to get in. But you can't earn Heaven...all depends on what you do with Jesus.

Ephesians 2:8-10
8 For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God:

9 Not of works, lest any man should boast.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 20 2010, 03:33 PM~17249245
> *Sinning is not "Christ Like" but if you repent you're back on track...right? If these cardinals repent and die the next day, will they be let into heaven? I hope not!
> *


Man, Bro I HOPE NOT TO 





> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 20 2010, 03:53 PM~17249432
> *That's the great thing about what CHRIST did...but you have to remember, whether you kill someone or whether you lie, to GOD it's sin, regardless. When we get there we may be surprised who is there in Heaven.
> 
> I quoted this verse earlier and it really does describe people's thoughts of what it takes to get in to Heaven. We think we have to do something to get in. But you can't earn Heaven...all depends on what you do with Jesus.
> 
> Ephesians 2:8-10
> 8  For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God:
> 
> 9  Not of works, lest any man should boast.
> *


But Jessie makes a good point ........ I guess I just dislike ppl's that do that kind of stuff sometimes that it's hard to forget....


Man, I needs some prayer cues God knows my heart isnt clean........  

Thanks Brothers........


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 20 2010, 03:33 PM~17249245
> *Sinning is not "Christ Like" but if you repent you're back on track...right? If these cardinals repent and die the next day, will they be let into heaven? I hope not!
> *


no one knows. only God knows. but if you sin and you know or its premeditated I am sure there are repercussions.it depends on how serious they are as far as repenting.if they repent and realy mean it . so if lets say they raped and repented but did it again then they realy didn't mean it so its not like ok.

Um lets say I want to kill some one and I go and kill that person. only cus I ask for forgiveness does not mean that everything is ok. or like if some one kills some one and repents but goes out and kills again that means he didn't mean it.its not that easy. its more detailed then what it says it is. I am sure they will be judged accordingly when there judgement day arises.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 20 2010, 04:36 PM~17249819
> *no one knows. only God knows. but if you sin and you know or its premeditated I am sure there are repercussions.it depends on how serious they are as far as repenting.if they repent and realy mean it . so if lets say they raped and repented but did it again then they realy didn't mean it so its not like ok.
> 
> Um lets say I want to kill some one and I go and kill that person. only cus I ask for forgiveness does not mean that everything is ok. or like if some one kills some one and repents but goes out and kills again that means he didn't mean it.its not that easy. its more detailed then what it says it is. I am sure they will be judged accordingly when there judgement day arises.
> *


Jesus said in Luke 24:47 that REPENTANCE is the condition of FORGIVENESS...so you can't be forgiven unless you repent.

Repentance is more than just saying I'm sorry. I take for granted in thinking everyone knows what true repentance is. There are 4 steps of true repentance based on multiple scriptures.

1. Acknowledge your sins.
2. GODLY Sorrow
3. Intend in your Heart You will never do the ungoldy activity again.
4. Replace the ungoldy activity with a GODLY activity.

That, in summary, is true repentance. Anyone who wants the details with scriptures and examples of this I would be happy to send it to you. Just PM me.

:biggrin:

GOD is so good he doesn't just leave us wondering what to do, if we would just read the Bible we would also know "HOW TO" do what the word says we can do.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 20 2010, 10:56 AM~17247289
> *Praise the Lord Jesus Christ yesterday was a great day was visiting a few brothers and sisters and just when the day was about to end a sister called me and my wife she was bringing over the church a sister of another sister she wanted me to Pray for her so they arrived at Church and me and my wife started to talk to this young Lady turns out she is a Lesbian and where she lives another lesbian couple is there also so Today I am supposed to go talk to this Lesbians and pray to God they can be free. I have seen it happened at my Chuch 2 Gay guys have come and have changed so I am praying this girls can change also please pray brothers as I keep you all in touch of what happens.
> *


So your saying, that a couple of dudes like having sex with each other because they haven't been set free by jesus? Back in the closet they go eh?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 20 2010, 02:36 PM~17249819-->
> 
> 
> 
> no one knows. only God knows. but if you sin and you know or its premeditated I am sure there are repercussions.it depends on how serious they are as far as repenting.if they repent and realy mean it . so if lets say they raped and repented but did it again then they realy didn't mean it so its not like ok.
> 
> Um lets say I want to kill some one and I go and kill that person. only cus I ask for forgiveness does not mean that everything is ok. or like if some one kills some one and repents but goes out and kills again that means he didn't mean it.its not that easy. its more detailed then what it says it is. I am sure they will be judged accordingly when there judgement day arises.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one knows for sure how to get into heaven? I am being told otherwise.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Apr 20 2010, 01:53 PM~17249432
> *That's the great thing about what CHRIST did...but you have to remember, whether you kill someone or whether you lie, to GOD it's sin, regardless. When we get there we may be surprised who is there in Heaven.
> *


You're OK with this? Are you telling me that Christians believe that a preist that has molested multiple under age children will go to heaven (as long as he has repented aftwards and really meant it) but Mahatma Gandhi (one of the greatest human rights activists in world) will not? If this is the case I don't want to go to heaven.


----------



## Duez

Probably be a lot of ex-cons and drug addicts in heaven. Do they have meth in heaven, because I know a couple of people, who's idea of heaven is an unlimited supply of meth?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 20 2010, 05:12 PM~17250159
> *No one knows for sure how to get into heaven? I am being told otherwise.
> You're OK with this? Are you telling me that Christians believe that a preist that has molested multiple under age children will go to heaven (as long as he has repented aftwards and really meant it) but Mahatma Gandhi (one of the greatest human rights activists in world) will not? If this is the case I don't want to go to heaven.
> *


If they truly repent, what's wrong with that?

Just like Nimster said, there are repercussions for premeditated sin. But if you repent, then you're forgiven. Like I said, sin is sin.

You might have personal issues with people who do certain things, and in your eyes there is no forgiveness...but we are not GOD and we are not to judge. Our responsibility is to forgive. The rest is left up to that person and GOD.

Regardless GOD loves you and wants you to be in Heaven when your spirit leaves your body. But you have to chose LIFE.

I'm sure there are plenty of ex-cons and drug addicts in Heaven, and there will be alot of self-righteous people who thought they lived a "good" life who may not be there.

Again, the choice is yours.


----------



## Duez

Do whatever you want, to whoever you want, say your sorry before you die. :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 20 2010, 03:44 PM~17250383
> *If they truly repent, what's wrong with that?
> 
> Just like Nimster said, there are repercussions for premeditated sin. But if you repent, then you're forgiven. Like I said, sin is sin.
> 
> You might have personal issues with people who do certain things, and in your eyes there is no forgiveness...but we are not GOD and we are not to judge. Our responsibility is to forgive. The rest is left up to that person and GOD.
> 
> Regardless GOD loves you and wants you to be in Heaven when your spirit leaves your body. But you have to chose LIFE.
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty of ex-cons and drug addicts in Heaven, and there will be alot of self-righteous people who thought they lived a "good" life who may not be there.
> 
> Again, the choice is yours.
> *


You didn't answer my questions. I'll repeat it:

You're OK with this? Are you telling me that Christians believe that a preist that has molested multiple under age children will go to heaven (as long as he has repented aftwards and really meant it) but Mahatma Gandhi (one of the greatest human rights activists in world) will not?

Yes or no will suffice.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 20 2010, 06:00 PM~17250493
> *You didn't answer my questions. I'll repeat it:
> 
> You're OK with this? Are you telling me that Christians believe that a preist that has molested multiple under age children will go to heaven (as long as he has repented aftwards and really meant it) but Mahatma Gandhi (one of the greatest human rights activists in world) will not?
> 
> Yes or no will suffice.
> *


Am I ok with this? I can't say I would be "ok" with it, especially if it was someone I knew on the receiving end of something like this. I'm human and it's tough for me to forgive my former friend who stole my class ring from my house back in 96. But in the end, it's not left up to me. If they repent GOD will forgive them too, even though I haven't.

For your second question. I will say that if someone dies in their sin, but they accepted CHRIST as Lord of their life, they would go to Heaven even if they don't repent. Remeber salvation is based on what you do with JESUS. Not what your works. But there are consequences for our actions. But that does not determine salvation.

Like it or not, molestation or a little white lie is the same in the eyes of the LORD, it's sin. Period.

Hope that answers your questions.

My question was:
If they truly repent, what's wrong with that?
If they truly repent, what's wrong with that?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 20 2010, 05:44 PM~17250383
> *If they truly repent, what's wrong with that?
> 
> Just like Nimster said, there are repercussions for premeditated sin. But if you repent, then you're forgiven. Like I said, sin is sin.
> 
> You might have personal issues with people who do certain things, and in your eyes there is no forgiveness...but we are not GOD and we are not to judge. Our responsibility is to forgive. The rest is left up to that person and GOD.
> 
> Regardless GOD loves you and wants you to be in Heaven when your spirit leaves your body. But you have to chose LIFE.
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty of ex-cons and drug addicts in Heaven, and there will be alot of self-righteous people who thought they lived a "good" life who may not be there.
> 
> Again, the choice is yours.
> *


X2


----------



## bart7777

Jesus saith to them I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the father , but by me .

In other words he is the bridge made where there was no bridge and the only way to cross the other side was the bridge which he built .

Romans 10:9-10

9 That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt belive in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved. 

10 For with the heart man beliveth unto righteousness: and with the Mouth confession is made unto salvation.

If you have not made this confession Now is the time to do this ask the Lord Jesus 
Lord I repent of my sins and ask you for forgiveness, I invite you into my heart , Now write my name in book of life, I also ask that you bless me with your Holy Spirit in Jesus name Amen....

I tell you now that this salvation will not secure you for eternal life since most people accept the Lord and go party and want to do what ever they want to do, No this only makes you a new man or women in his walk its up to you to keep fighting the good battle every day its not going to be any easy If it cost God his son and it cost Jesus his Bllod its going to cost you to follow him also.

Romans 3:10

As it is written, There is none righteous, no, not one.

We know that now a days its easy to sin as soon as you step outside of your house you sin driving to work you sin there is sin all over but its up to you to repent every day and let me remeind you this also does not permit you to do wrong in other words to commit a bad sin and say well I can still repent No there are consequenses to commiting sins that are of the ordinary May God bless us all in this great Battle in Jesus name Amen. As I have church tonight come back later tonight if you have any doughts. and Praise the Lord Jesus.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 20 2010, 04:24 PM~17250701
> *Am I ok with this? I can't say I would be "ok" with it, especially if it was someone I knew on the receiving end of something like this. I'm human and it's tough for me to forgive my former friend who stole my class ring from my house back in 96. But in the end, it's not left up to me. If they repent GOD will forgive them too, even though I haven't.
> 
> For your second question. I will say that if someone dies in their sin, but they accepted CHRIST as Lord of their life, they would go to Heaven even if they don't repent. Remeber salvation is based on what you do with JESUS. Not what your works. But there are consequences for our actions. But that does not determine salvation.
> 
> Like it or not, molestation or a little white lie is the same in the eyes of the LORD, it's sin. Period.
> 
> Hope that answers your questions.
> 
> My question was:
> If they truly repent, what's wrong with that?
> If they truly repent, what's wrong with that?
> *


Sin is also not accepting Christ as Lord of your life. Therefore, human rights activist Mahatma Gahndi sinned because he didn't accept Christ as his Lord. So by Christian definition he certainly did not go to heaven. His sin has definetely sent him to hell however, child molestor sin still allows him into heaven as long as he has accepted Christ as Lord of his life. That method of judgment make zero sense to me. I'll say it again, such arrogance is not a characteristic of an omnipotent god.

As far as your questions go here is my answer:
There is nothing wrong with true repentance. But, to say that someone can do something as horrific as molesting a young child then be deemed worthy of being let into heavan because they repented boggles my mind when on the other hand, someone who has done nothing but wonderful things to help mankind (like Jesus did) will be punished and sentenced to an eternity of torture in the depths of hell.....because he was hindu....and didn't accept Jesus as his lord. Being "Christ Like" means you behave as Christ would. Christ was a good (Jewish) man that loved mankind and helped others no matter what. So did Gahndi. "Christ like" people exist today, and they aren't Christains. Gahndi was one of them. I thinks it's ridiculous to say that because their spritual beliefs differ, they are not worthy of eternal paradise in heaven (if that exists). I'm not saying heaven/hell don't exist. I don't know either way, but I will say that I believe mankinds understanding of the afterlife is greatly misunderstood if what you are telling me above is true.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by rzarock+Apr 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17251111-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Sin is also not accepting Christ as Lord of your life.*Therefore, human rights activist Mahatma Gahndi sinned because he didn't accept Christ as his Lord. So by Christian definition he certainly did not go to heaven. His sin has definetely sent him to hell however, child molestor sin still allows him into heaven as long as he has accepted Christ as Lord of his life. That method of judgment make zero sense to me. I'll say it again, such arrogance is not a characteristic of an omnipotent god.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What scripture is that based on?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rzarock_@Apr 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17251111
> *As far as your questions go here is my answer:
> There is nothing wrong with true repentance. But, to say that someone can do something as horrific as molesting a young child then be deemed worthy of being let into heavan because they repented boggles my mind when on the other hand, someone who has done nothing but wonderful things to help mankind (like Jesus did) will be punished and sentenced to an eternity of torture in the depths of hell.....because he was hindu....and didn't accept Jesus as his lord. Being "Christ Like" means you behave as Christ would. Christ was a good (Jewish) man that loved mankind and helped others no matter what. So did Gahndi. "Christ like" people exist today, and they aren't Christains. Gahndi was one of them. I thinks it's ridiculous to say that because their spritual beliefs differ, they are not worthy of eternal paradise in heaven (if that exists). I'm not saying heaven/hell don't exist. I don't know either way, but I will say that I believe mankinds understanding of the afterlife is greatly  misunderstood if what you are telling me above is true.
> *


Being made righteous as a result of JESUS' death, burial and resurrection and allowing me to be forgiven my sins as boggles my mind, but it's true.

Romans 5:19
For as by one man's disobedience many were made sinners, so by the obedience of one shall many be made righteous.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Apr 20 2010, 05:47 PM~17251528-->
> 
> 
> 
> What scripture is that based on?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Accepting Christ as your lord is the first step to heaven...no? If you haven't done that you're still screwed from original sin, right?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Apr 20 2010, 05:47 PM~17251528
> *Being made righteous as a result of JESUS' death, burial and resurrection and allowing me to be forgiven my sins as boggles my mind, but it's true.
> 
> Romans 5:19
> For as by one man's disobedience many were made sinners, so by the obedience of one shall many be made righteous.
> *


:banghead: You're not even listening to what I'm saying. Forget it.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 20 2010, 10:37 PM~17253938
> *Accepting Christ as your lord is the first step to heaven...no? If you haven't done that you're still screwed from original sin, right?
> :banghead: You're not even listening to what I'm saying. Forget it.
> *


I hear what you're saying...but you keep looking at works. It's not about works. It's about GRACE and the FREE GIFT of SALVATION.

I hope one day you can understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 20 2010, 09:04 PM~17254324
> *I hear what you're saying...but you keep looking at works. It's not about works. It's about GRACE and the FREE GIFT of SALVATION.
> 
> I hope one day you can understand what I'm trying to say.
> *


I understand. It's more important to God to accept Christ as your lord than it is to ONLY be "Christ Like". Devoting your life to helping mankind won't get you into heaven if you don't accept Christ as your lord, because these actions are considered only to be good deeds. However, child molestation is excused if you accept Christ as you lord and repent. Right?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 21 2010, 09:05 AM~17257073
> *I understand. It's more important to God to accept Christ as your lord than it is to ONLY be "Christ Like". Devoting your life to helping mankind won't get you into heaven if you don't accept Christ as your lord, because these actions are considered only to be good deeds. However, child molestation is excused if you accept Christ as you lord and repent. Right?
> *


You have to understand that GOD is much more forgiving than we are. You got it summed up in your response...but being "CHRIST Like" and sin have their rewards and penalties as well. This is a judgment for those who accepted CHRIST.

2 Corinthians 5:10 (King James Version)

10 For we must all appear before the judgment seat of Christ; that every one may receive the things done in his body, according to that he hath done, whether it be good or bad.

Here's a scenario:
If a child steals from their parents...let's say he's a grown man, 20 years old, he steals the big screen TV and sells it to get some drugs. Is the man no longer their child? Of course not, he will always be their child. BUT he may not be welcome in the house. He has broken off fellowship with his parents because of his actions.

In a similar way, if we sin we break off fellowship with GOD and REPENTANCE is the only way to restore fellowship. BUT THE FACT IS, WE WILL ALWAYS BE A CHILD OF GOD!

If you're looking for me to say MOLEST A CHILD then REPENT then LIFE IS ROSY. And then you want me to say I think it's ok to do that....Forget it. That's some serious stuff you're talking about. I have family who have been through that and it's not an easy process to forgive someone of MOLESTATION. You know that is serious too because you keep bringing it up. But I'm not GOD and HE CAN forgive us IF WE REPENT.

We might not agree, we might not like it, but the fact is, there is forgiveness in the HEART of GOD. Sin is sin, you can say molestation or even cheating on your taxes...it's all the same to GOD.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 21 2010, 07:43 AM~17257307
> *In a similar way, if we sin we break off fellowship with GOD and REPENTANCE is the only way to restore fellowship. BUT THE FACT IS, WE WILL ALWAYS BE A CHILD OF GOD!
> *


I thought Jesus was god's only son.
"For God so loved the world, that He gave His only begotten Son"



> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 21 2010, 07:43 AM~17257307
> *You have to understand that GOD is much more forgiving than we are. You got it summed up in your response...but being "CHRIST Like" and sin have their rewards and penalties as well. This is a judgment for those who accepted CHRIST.
> *


I'm more pissed that bible god can forgive child molesters who accept Christ as lord and repent but not people like Mahatma Gandhi who only helped people, not ruin their lives and the lives of their family. I'm fine with forgiveness; I just don't accept that an omnipotent god would judge this way. Repented child molesters who accept Jesus as their lord are worthy of heaven but human rights activists who only help people (but don't accept Jesus as their lord) are not...??!!! I think that's arrogance and BS. If bible god is so forgiving they both should get in.

Thanks for sticking this out with me. It helps my understanding of your god.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 21 2010, 10:26 AM~17257616
> *I thought Jesus was god's only son.
> "For God so loved the world, that He gave His only begotten Son"
> I'm more pissed that bible god can forgive child molesters who accept Christ as lord and repent but not people like Mahatma Gandhi who only helped people, not ruin their lives and the lives of their family. I'm fine with forgiveness; I just don't accept that an omnipotent god would judge this way. Repented child molesters who accept Jesus as their lord are worthy of heaven but human rights activists who only help people (but don't accept Jesus as their lord) are not...??!!! I think that's arrogance and BS. If bible god is so forgiving they both should get in.
> 
> Thanks for sticking this out with me. It helps my understanding of your god.
> :thumbsup:
> *


No problem. Just know that GOD doesn't have a sin "grading system" HE uses to judge whether we can go to Heaven. When Adam sinned in the garden it brought sin into this world. Before JESUS came, people had to sacrifice animals to cover their sins. And after JESUS gave HIMSELF as the sacrifice, HE made it possible to wipe away our sins and receive ETERNAL LIFE. But it's only received through ACCEPTING HIM AS LORD.

GOD is a just GOD and HE had to make a way for us to be in Heaven with HIM, and it's not something we can receive by our works.

John 14:6
Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.


----------



## FORGIVEN

I LOVE SERVING AN AWSOME GOD


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 21 2010, 01:32 PM~17259296
> *I LOVE SERVING AN AWSOME GOD
> *


Yes sir...GOD IS GOOD!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 21 2010, 01:45 PM~17259402
> *Yes sir...GOD IS GOOD!
> *



GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME ~ AND ~ ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD


----------



## rzarock

Here's a site I find interesting. I know this topic has not taken the path some would have liked it to so if any of you are ever up for debate on a grander scale (ie. not in lowrider forum) check this out.

http://debatingchristianity.com/forum/index.php


----------



## chula57bomb

Praise God I finally found some riders for God!!!!
_*Genesis 1:26*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Amen!!!!


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 21 2010, 03:06 PM~17260122
> *Here's a site I find interesting. I know this topic has not taken the path some would have liked it to so if any of you are ever up for debate on a grander scale (ie. not in lowrider forum) check this out.
> 
> http://debatingchristianity.com/forum/index.php
> *


There are just some people that think christianity is a religion and not a faith!!!! Pray 4 them.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 01:09 PM~17260160
> *There are just some people that think christianity is a religion and not a faith!!!! Pray 4 them.
> *


Are you saying Christianity is not a religion? When did that start? Every religion requires faith. Even atheism requires faith. What are you getting at?


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 21 2010, 03:18 PM~17260245
> *Are you saying Christianity is not a religion? When did that start? Every religion requires faith. Even atheism requires faith. What are you getting at?
> *


I am saying the bible doesnt state that the words of Christ Jesus is a religion its says that every faith/faithful shall follow... FAITH is what we hold on too. Just because people say they are saved doesn't mean that they are. As long as Christianity is what you allign your life with and the word of God thats all that needs to be said when letting people know who u follow. We are Disciples of Jesus Christ not "the" Christian (religion)...thats all I am getting at. :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 01:26 PM~17260319
> *I am saying the bible doesnt state that the words of Christ Jesus is a religion its says that every faith/faithful shall follow... FAITH is what we hold on too. Just because people say they are saved doesn't mean that they are.  As long as Christianity is what you allign your life with and the word of God thats all that needs to be said when letting people know who u follow.  We are Disciples of Jesus Christ not "the" Christian (religion)...thats all I am getting at.  :biggrin:
> *


Religion is defined as a cause, principle, or system of beliefs held to with ardor and faith. No religious texts refer to its doctrine as a religion. Religion is a man made word used to define what was stated above. Of course Christianity is a religion, but you must have faith (complete trust) to believe in it...Let me be the first to welcome you to Christian check in. :cheesy: It's a jungle in here.

BTW, my post that you quoted was my attempt to get us (non-christians) out of here.


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 21 2010, 03:39 PM~17260469
> *Religion is defined as a cause, principle, or system of beliefs held to with ardor and faith. No religious texts refer to its doctrine as a religion. Religion is a man made word used to define what was stated above. Of course Christianity is a religion, but you must have faith (complete trust) to believe in it...Let me be the first to welcome you to Christian check in.  :cheesy: It's a jungle in here.
> 
> BTW, my post that you quoted was my attempt to get us (non-christians) out of here.
> *


ok brother...Amen.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 21 2010, 02:42 PM~17259859
> *GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME  ~  AND  ~  ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD
> *



Amen Homie...hey thanks for the RSVP on the Mayfest we're hosting. Hopefully you can come out and join us at the show Homie.

Gonna be a good family event.

GOD BLESS YOU!


----------



## jvasquez

This is a jam...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 21 2010, 03:06 PM~17260122
> *Here's a site I find interesting. I know this topic has not taken the path some would have liked it to so if any of you are ever up for debate on a grander scale (ie. not in lowrider forum) check this out.
> 
> http://debatingchristianity.com/forum/index.php
> *


THANKS FOR THE LINK NOW DUEZ CAN LEAVE US ALONE


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 21 2010, 03:06 PM~17260122
> *Here's a site I find interesting. I know this topic has not taken the path some would have liked it to so if any of you are ever up for debate on a grander scale (ie. not in lowrider forum) check this out.
> 
> http://debatingchristianity.com/forum/index.php
> *


THANKS FOR THE LINK NOW DUEZ CAN LEAVE US ALONE


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 21 2010, 03:06 PM~17260122
> *Here's a site I find interesting. I know this topic has not taken the path some would have liked it to so if any of you are ever up for debate on a grander scale (ie. not in lowrider forum) check this out.
> 
> http://debatingchristianity.com/forum/index.php
> *


THANKS FOR THE LINK NOW DUEZ CAN LEAVE US ALONE


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 21 2010, 03:06 PM~17260122
> *Here's a site I find interesting. I know this topic has not taken the path some would have liked it to so if any of you are ever up for debate on a grander scale (ie. not in lowrider forum) check this out.
> 
> http://debatingchristianity.com/forum/index.php
> *


THANKS FOR THE LINK NOW DUEZ CAN LEAVE US ALONE


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 21 2010, 03:06 PM~17260122
> *Here's a site I find interesting. I know this topic has not taken the path some would have liked it to so if any of you are ever up for debate on a grander scale (ie. not in lowrider forum) check this out.
> 
> http://debatingchristianity.com/forum/index.php
> *


THANKS FOR THE LINK NOW DUEZ CAN LEAVE US ALONE


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 03:46 PM~17260554
> *ok brother...Amen.
> *


UM He is a non believer he is not christian


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 21 2010, 03:02 PM~17260755-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE LINK NOW DUEZ CAN LEAVE US ALONE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 03:03 PM~17260757
> *THANKS FOR THE LINK NOW DUEZ CAN LEAVE US ALONE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 03:03 PM~17260763
> *THANKS FOR THE LINK NOW DUEZ CAN LEAVE US ALONE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 03:04 PM~17260774
> *THANKS FOR THE LINK NOW DUEZ CAN LEAVE US ALONE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Apr 21 2010, 03:04 PM~17260777
> *THANKS FOR THE LINK NOW DUEZ CAN LEAVE US ALONE
> *


You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 21 2010, 04:06 PM~17260798
> *You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.
> You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.
> You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.
> You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.
> You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.
> *


LOL I knew you would hear me LOL. no anger here just bored


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 21 2010, 04:06 PM~17260798
> *You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.
> You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.
> You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.
> You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.
> You have a lot of anger. Maybe you need Newton in your brain.
> *


Now go debate at a forum made for it. this topic was not open for debate. it was open to PRAISE OUR SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 21 2010, 09:43 AM~17257307
> *You have to understand that GOD is much more forgiving than we are. You got it summed up in your response...but being "CHRIST Like" and sin have their rewards and penalties as well. This is a judgment for those who accepted CHRIST.
> 
> 2 Corinthians 5:10 (King James Version)
> 
> 10  For we must all appear before the judgment seat of Christ; that every one may receive the things done in his body, according to that he hath done, whether it be good or bad.
> 
> Here's a scenario:
> If a child steals from their parents...let's say he's a grown man, 20 years old, he steals the big screen TV and sells it to get some drugs. Is the man no longer their child? Of course not, he will always be their child. BUT he may not be welcome in the house. He has broken off fellowship with his parents because of his actions.
> 
> In a similar way, if we sin we break off fellowship with GOD and REPENTANCE is the only way to restore fellowship. BUT THE FACT IS, WE WILL ALWAYS BE A CHILD OF GOD!
> 
> If you're looking for me to say MOLEST A CHILD then REPENT then LIFE IS ROSY. And then you want me to say I think it's ok to do that....Forget it. That's some serious stuff you're talking about. I have family who have been through that and it's not an easy process to forgive someone of MOLESTATION. You know that is serious too because you keep bringing it up. But I'm not GOD and HE CAN forgive us IF WE REPENT.
> 
> We might not agree, we might not like it, but the fact is, there is forgiveness in the HEART of GOD. Sin is sin, you can say molestation or even cheating on your taxes...it's all the same to GOD.
> *


well said brother...


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 21 2010, 02:02 PM~17260755
> *THANKS FOR THE LINK NOW DUEZ CAN LEAVE US ALONE
> *


Don't thank me yet. That site could also give him more ammo to use in here. It depends on what he wants from everyone in here. The desire to stir the pot is different than debating in an effort to solidify you point of view.  I'm out!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 21 2010, 04:43 PM~17261196
> *Don't thank me yet. That site could also give him more ammo to use in here. It depends on what he wants from everyone in here. The desire to stir the pot is different than debating in an effort to solidify you point of view.   I'm out!
> *


he don't believe what anyone els says.


----------



## FORGIVEN

Then Jesus told him, "Because you have seen me, you have believed; blessed are those who have not seen and yet have believed." - John 20:29 - NIV


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 21 2010, 04:04 PM~17260783
> *UM He is a non believer he is not christian
> *


hey nim..how u been...yeah i kinda figured that..its cool..God forgives him!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 21 2010, 03:59 PM~17261332
> *he don't believe what anyone els says.
> *


I would if there was some evidence of it. "Because the bible says so", is not enough for me to believe something. The bible can be wrong about something, like say the the first page, where dinosaurs and man were created by a god on the same day.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 21 2010, 03:18 PM~17260934
> *LOL I knew you would hear me LOL. no anger here just bored
> *


You should go buy a new book. New books are always exciting.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 21 2010, 05:35 PM~17262267
> *Then Jesus told him, "Because you have seen me, you have believed; blessed are those who have not seen and yet have believed." - John 20:29 - NIV
> *


Wow, you mean they thought some people might not believe the amazing stories found in the bible?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 02:07 PM~17260138
> *Praise God I finally found some riders for God!!!!
> Genesis 1:26 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Amen!!!!
> *





> *26 Then God said, "Let us make man in our image, in our likeness, and let them rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air, over the livestock, over all the earth, [a] and over all the creatures that move along the ground."*


Then he said, "let us make 40 foot tall dinosaurs that feed on man."


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 21 2010, 11:32 AM~17259296
> *I LOVE SERVING AN AWSOME GOD
> *


YES SIR... TODAY, TOMORROW, & FOREVER SERVING OUR GOD.


----------



## Duez

Thou shalt believeth a ridiculousth storie booketh as if it was realeth.


----------



## Duez

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Duez

Repent!!! And thou shall spend eternity in outer space!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 21 2010, 02:19 PM~17260954
> *Now go debate at a forum made for it. this topic was not open for debate. it was open to PRAISE OUR SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST
> *


I AGREE BROTHER NIMSTER 64 :thumbsup: SO LET'S JUST MOVE ON & KEEP ON PRAISING OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST, NO MATTER WHAT COMES OUR WAY.


----------



## Duez

Otherwise you have to live where its hot and dark, like a cave in phoenix!!!


----------



## Duez

You guys dont mind if I praise Harry Potter in here do you?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> :worship: :worship: :worship: GOD


----------



## Duez

Harry Potter is the greatest wizard. Today, tomorrow, and Forever!!!!


----------



## Duez

:worship: :worship: :worship: Harry Potter


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 21 2010, 05:36 PM~17262806
> *You guys dont mind if I praise Harry Potter in here do you?
> *


U DO WHAT U WANT TO DO.

EXODUS CHP. 20 VERSE 3 

3. YOU SHALL HAVE NO OTHER GODS BEFORE ME.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 21 2010, 06:46 PM~17262919
> *U DO WHAT U WANT TO DO.
> 
> EXODUS CHP. 20 VERSE 3
> 
> 3. YOU SHALL HAVE NO OTHER GODS BEFORE ME.
> *


Thats funny.

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets chapter 5 verse 1

You shall have no other gods before me. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 21 2010, 07:46 PM~17262919
> *U DO WHAT U WANT TO DO.
> 
> EXODUS CHP. 20 VERSE 3
> 
> 3. YOU SHALL HAVE NO OTHER GODS BEFORE ME.
> *


AMEN Sister :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

I LOVE SERVING HARRY POTTER


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 21 2010, 07:50 PM~17262957
> *I will not be shaken.*


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 06:58 PM~17263028
> *The enemy is so funny!!! Amen to you lord Duez...ur in are prayers!!
> Psalm 16:7-8
> I will praise the LORD, who counsels me; even at night my heart instructs me.
> I have set the LORD always before me. Because he is at my right hand, I will not be shaken.
> *


Whats the last thing your god has said to you? Exact words.


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 21 2010, 07:59 PM~17263037
> *Whats the last thing your god has said to you? Exact words.
> *


that he will never leave me nor forsake me!!! and if u just stop the act and let him speak to you he will never leave you nor foresake you either...luv u brother..and Jesus loves u too :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

Truth is, none of you have ever spoken to a god. Anybody who says they have, is delusional or lying. You spend your lives pretending to talk to a being that never existed. Jesus was a man and he died. Just like the other 4092374923874987237498729349875 people who lived and died before him.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 08:02 PM~17263067
> *that he will never leave me nor forsake me!!! and if u just stop the act and let him speak to you he will never leave you nor foresake you either...luv u brother..and Jesus loves u too  :biggrin:
> *


We have tried everything


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 07:02 PM~17263067
> *that he will never leave me nor forsake me!!! and if u just stop the act and let him speak to you he will never leave you nor foresake you either...luv u brother..and Jesus loves u too  :biggrin:
> *


Did he tell you that? Did he mention me by name? What is my name?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 21 2010, 08:02 PM~17263072
> *Truth is, none of you have ever spoken to a god. Anybody who says they have, is delusional or lying. You spend your lives pretending to talk to a being that never existed. Jesus was a man and he died. Just like the other 4092374923874987237498729349875 people who lived and died before him.
> *


Have you ever talked to Newton? NO! but yet you follow him.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 21 2010, 07:03 PM~17263077
> *We have tried everything
> *


You never tried learning quantum mechanics.


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17263080
> *Did he tell you that? Did he mention me by name? What is my name?
> *


you name is wonderful child of God!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 21 2010, 07:03 PM~17263085
> *Have you ever talked to Newton? NO! but yet you follow him.
> *


His work is tested and retested. The words Im sending to your monitor are able to reach you because of his equations. Im pretty sure he was right.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 21 2010, 05:49 PM~17262945
> *AMEN Sister :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: BROTHER


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 07:05 PM~17263102
> *you name is wonderful child of God!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe he was talking about a hippie.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 21 2010, 08:05 PM~17263106
> *His work is tested and retested. The words Im sending to your monitor are able to reach you because of his equations. Im pretty sure he was right.
> *


Fine Fine Fine I give up. Go to Hell then


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 21 2010, 08:02 PM~17263072
> *Truth is, none of you have ever spoken to a god. Anybody who says they have, is delusional or lying. You spend your lives pretending to talk to a being that never existed. Jesus was a man and he died. Just like the other 4092374923874987237498729349875 people who lived and died before him.
> *


your so correct on that...but he was God's chosen who died for u and the whole world!!! like i said before..drop the pride and let him into your life for just a sec. you are hurt my brother, and u hide behind the enemy who has your balls in his hands!! give your pride and selfishness to Jesus and see how he will glorify youe life...try it I DARE YOU


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 21 2010, 08:06 PM~17263111
> *Maybe he was talking about a hippie.
> *


maybe...he loves the hippies too...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

1 CORINTHIANS CHP. 14 VERSE 33

33. FOR GOD IS NOT THE AUTHOR OF CONFUSION, BUT OF PEACE, AS IN ALL CHURCHES OF THE SAINTS.

PEOPLE OF GOD IT JUST LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO BE RUNNING INTO A WHOLE LOT OF CONFUSED & LOST PEOPLE THESE DAY'S, ALL WE CAN DO IS JUST PRAY, & KEEP MOVING FORTH WITH PRAISING OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 21 2010, 08:12 PM~17263177
> *1 CORINTHIANS CHP. 14 VERSE 33
> 
> 33. FOR GOD IS NOT THE AUTHOR OF CONFUSION, BUT OF PEACE, AS IN ALL CHURCHES OF THE SAINTS.
> 
> PEOPLE OF GOD IT JUST LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO BE RUNNING INTO A WHOLE LOT OF CONFUSED & LOST PEOPLE THESE DAY'S, ALL WE CAN DO IS JUST PRAY, & KEEP MOVING FORTH WITH PRAISING OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.
> *


tell em sister!!!! amen


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GENESIS CHP. 6 VERSE 3

3. AND THE LORD SAID, MY SPIRIT SHALL NOT ALWAYS STRIVE WITH MAN, FOR THAT HE ALSO IS FLESH:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 06:15 PM~17263207
> *tell em sister!!!! amen
> *


 :thumbsup: TTT FOR OUR GOD (AMEN)


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 21 2010, 08:17 PM~17263228
> *:thumbsup: TTT FOR OUR GOD (AMEN)
> *


HE IS MIGHTY TO SAVE :biggrin:


----------



## chula57bomb

I think the emeny got pissed or scared...lol...christian warriors of God..don't play!!! 
Submit to God, Resist the Devil... and He Will Flee From You! Amen...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 08:24 PM~17263307
> *I think the emeny got pissed or scared...lol...christian warriors of God..don't play!!!
> Submit to God, Resist the Devil... and He Will Flee From You! Amen...
> *


HE IS THE TOP POSTER IN THIS TOPIC.  HE IS GOOGLEING HIS RESPONCES TO YOU. HE ILL BE BACK


----------



## NIMSTER64

Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
Poster Posts 
Lord Duez 793 
NIMSTER64 599 
REPENTANCE 523 
FORGIVEN 448 
jvasquez 435 
PEREZJ 417 
servent of christ 283 
65ragrider 274 
G2G_Al 273 
96ROADMASTER 269 
CERTIFIED AIGA 268 
King Daddy 251


----------



## bart7777

Praise the Lord Jesus Christ and blessings to all


----------



## NIMSTER64

he passed me by 200 post


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 21 2010, 08:30 PM~17263390
> *Praise the Lord Jesus Christ and blessings to all
> *


Amen.


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 21 2010, 08:30 PM~17263390
> *Praise the Lord Jesus Christ and blessings to all
> *


thats cool NIM let him google his life away...as long as we throw the word at him he has nothing google can help him with!! We got the truth and the life he has google.com! whatever. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chula57bomb

Lord Duez 793
Praise God!!! Plant that seed...Amen!!


----------



## bart7777

Say brothers and sisters its time we get together in one accord to Pray hard for lord deuz we dont know his true name but Jesus does, I think his been thru a hard life he mentions he has never drank, or did any drugs but who knows just maybe, his been hurt just maybe something didnt come right for him and Now blames God for this problem I tell you something lord Deuz if you just think not on your problem but rather tell the problem what a great God you have then you will have victory over victory in Jesus name Amen....


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 21 2010, 08:39 PM~17263489
> *Say brothers and sisters its time we get together in one accord to Pray hard for lord deuz we dont know his true name but Jesus does, I think his been  thru a hard life he mentions he has never drank, or did any drugs but who knows just maybe, his been hurt just maybe something didnt come right for him and Now blames God for this problem I tell you something lord Deuz if you just think not on your problem but rather tell the problem what a great God you have then you will have victory over victory in Jesus name Amen....
> *


Amen..i come in agreement...Christian riders cover this rider in the blood of Jesus!!! Cover Rollerz Only C.C. in the blood too!!!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 21 2010, 06:30 PM~17263386
> *Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
> Poster Posts
> Lord Duez 793
> NIMSTER64 599
> REPENTANCE 523
> FORGIVEN 448
> jvasquez 435
> PEREZJ 417
> servent of christ 283
> 65ragrider 274
> G2G_Al 273
> 96ROADMASTER 269
> CERTIFIED AIGA 268
> King Daddy 251
> *


Damn...I'm not even close to making the list.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Apr 21 2010, 07:24 PM~17263307-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think the emeny got pissed or scared...lol...christian warriors of God..don't play!!!
> Submit to God, Resist the Devil... and He Will Flee From You! Amen...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Apr 21 2010, 07:29 PM~17263380
> *HE IS THE TOP POSTER IN THIS TOPIC.   HE IS GOOGLEING HIS RESPONCES TO YOU. HE ILL BE BACK
> *


I have a job holmeses


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 07:43 PM~17263532
> *Amen..i come in agreement...Christian riders cover this rider in the blood of Jesus!!! Cover Rollerz Only C.C. in the blood too!!!
> *


:loco:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 21 2010, 07:39 PM~17263489
> *Say brothers and sisters its time we get together in one accord to Pray hard for lord deuz we dont know his true name but Jesus does, I think his been  thru a hard life he mentions he has never drank, or did any drugs but who knows just maybe, his been hurt just maybe something didnt come right for him and Now blames God for this problem I tell you something lord Deuz if you just think not on your problem but rather tell the problem what a great God you have then you will have victory over victory in Jesus name Amen....
> *


You know what killed my faith? An education. Get one, and put all that religion behind you.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 07:34 PM~17263419
> *thats cool NIM let him google his life away...as long as we throw the word at him he has nothing google can help him with!! We got the truth and the life he has google.com!  whatever.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Google>Bible


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 06:24 PM~17263307
> *I think the emeny got pissed or scared...lol...christian warriors of God..don't play!!!
> Submit to God, Resist the Devil... and He Will Flee From You! Amen...
> *


WHOO WHOOO! MAN I LOVE SEEING MORE CHRISTIAN BROTHAZ AND SISTAZ SHOWIN UP IN HERE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: More and more do i understand how them angels in heaven feel about another lost sheep being found, just by smaller examples like this here! PRAISE DA LORDDDDD! :angel: :angel: :angel: :h5: :worship: 

The Army of GOD is bigger than the few anti-christs that show up. But the Lords Army shows up right on time, Never late and quite fashionable!

DAS RYT!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 21 2010, 08:21 PM~17264967
> *You know what killed my faith? An education. Get one, and put all that religion behind you.
> *


Boy, u already admitted u aint read the ible since u were a kid, and it TAKES education to LEARN WHAT to HAVE Faith IN! THATS YOUR PROBLEM, YOU DONT KNOW WTHEAVEN U TALKIN TRASH _ABOUT_! EDUCATE YO DANG SELF IIIINN THEEEE WOOOORD FIRST!

All you know OF God is what your uneducated brain OF HIm has MADE Up; which= _YOUR_ FAIRY TALE.

Homie, if i was still mad at you, I'd say to "Get lost", but thats what you already are.
When you come to Vegas cuzz, u better Hit me up! :twak:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 05:58 PM~17263028
> *The enemy is so funny!!! Amen to you lord Duez...ur in are prayers!!
> Psalm 16:7-8
> I will praise the LORD, who counsels me; even at night my heart instructs me.
> I have set the LORD always before me. Because he is at my right hand, NOOOOOT!
> 
> Duez is lost, not found on either side. Yes we know those refusing the wisdom of God they have been shown, instantly become tools/pawns of satan. But, he Doesn't own them.
> -So yes, pray for him to gain wisdom and stop believing that God(which is NOT a "thing", a "program" or a "Thought" to study/discover through false use of science and theories(AKA GUESSES, AKA FAIRY TALES)... and prayerfully... he'll be alright
> 
> 1 GOD! OF ABRAHAM ISAAC AND JACOB!*


----------



## REPENTANCE

Listen saved, haters/ lost & plain non-believers..

It needs to be understood that God is a PERSON. NOT A THING, "ENTITY", A SUBJECT, STATUE, THOUGHT OF MIND(Created Idea), OR ANYTHING ELSE. HE IS A PERSON.

People DO AND THINK WHAT THEY WANT, AT ALL TIMES. WHO YOU ARE CHANGED BY WHAT YOU GO THROUGH. GOD DOESN"T GO THROUGH ANYTHING BY ANYONE BECAUSE HE IS ABOVE US, ALL! THIS IS WHY SCRIPTURE SAYS HE IS THE SAME YESTURDAY TODAY AND FOREVERMORE.

WHAT HIS RULES ARE, ARE FOR HIS HOUSE/HIS KINGDOM. WE ALL HAVE RULES TO OUR OWN. AND IF I WANT TO SMOKE IN YOUR HOUSE AND CURSE INFRONT OF YOUR KIDS, BUT YOUR RULES OF YOUR HOUSE IS THAT THAT CRAP CANT HAPPEN, THEN U DONT HAVE TO LET ME IN. PERIOD!

SO RATHER ANY MAN WOMAN OR CHILD LIKES OR DOESN'T LIKE HIS RULES, REALLY DONT MATTER! THEY ARE GONNA STAY THE SAME CUZ ITS HIS HOUSE, HIS RULES!
~!!COMMON SINCE!!~

IF THATS SOMETHING YOU CANT PLAINLY UNDERSTAND, THIS MEANS YOU GREW UP WITHOUT PARENTS THAT GUIDED YOU RIGHT GROWING UP, OR U WAS A BAD AS$ THAT CHOSE TO LEAVE THE HOME FORSAKING YOUR PARENTS RULES AND WENT AND JACKED YOUR OWN LIFE UP. WHICH IS WHY YOU ARE WHERE YOU ARE AND THINK HOW YOU DO TODAY!
IT WAS YOUR GOD GIVEN CHOICE. SO DONT BLAME HIM FOR LETTING YOU HAVE A FREE LIFE!
LAST I HEARD, HIS OWN PEOPLE GOT SWALLOWED UP, DROWNED, AND ALL KINDS OF OTHA JACKED UP STUFF CUZ THATS THE ROUTE THEEEEY CHOSE.

IF YOUR AN UN-HAPPY A-HOLE, ITS CUZ YOU CHOSE TO BE through YOUR LIFES CHOICES. IF YOUR SAVED & BLESSED, ITS CUZ YOU !ACCEPTED! YOUR DADS(GOD-ABBA) GIFT HE OFFERED YOU AFTER YOU STFUNK UP AND LISTENED. YOU DIDN"T DO SHIZ FOR YOURSELF TO GET IT, SO STFUNK UP AND STOP CRYING!!

YOU NEED TO HAVE SELF DECENCY AND START BEING THANKFUL.

God bless all ya'll. And if you got something negative to say about any of that truth i plainly just said, its cuz your emotional and need to grow up.
(Todays dish was meat, not milk!)


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 22 2010, 12:26 AM~17266892
> *Listen saved, haters/ lost & plain non-believers..
> 
> It needs to be understood that God is a PERSON. NOT A THING, "ENTITY", STATUE, THOUGHT OF MIND, OR ANYTHING ELSE. HE IS A PERSON.
> 
> People DO AND THINK WHAT THEY WANT, AT ALL TIMES. WHO YOU ARE CHANGED BY WHAT YOU GO THROUGH. GOD DOESN"T GO THROUGH ANYTHING BY ANYONE BECAUSE HE IS ABOVE US, ALL!  THIS IS WHY SCRIPTURE SAYS HE IS THE SAME YESTURDAY TODAY AND FOREVERMORE.
> 
> WHAT HIS RULES ARE, ARE FOR HIS HOUSE/HIS KINGDOM. WE ALL HAVE RULES TO OUR OWN. AND IF I WANT TO SMOKE IN YOUR HOUSE AND CURSE INFRONT OF YOUR KIDS, BUT YOUR RULES OF YOUR HOUSE IS THAT THAT CRAP CANT HAPPEN, THEN U DONT HAVE TO LET ME IN. PERIOD!
> 
> SO RATHER ANY MAN WOMAN OR CHILD LIKES OR DOESN'T LIKE HIS RULES, REALLY DONT MATTER! THEY ARE GONNA STAY THE SAME CUZ ITS HIS HOUSE, HIS RULES!
> ~!!COMMON SINCE!!~
> 
> IF THATS SOMETHING YOU CANT PLAINLY UNDERSTAND, THIS MEANS YOU GREW UP WITHOUT PARENTS THAT GUIDED YOU RIGHT GROWING UP, OR U WAS A BAD AS$ THAT CHOSE TO LEAVE THE HOME FORSAKING YOUR PARENTS RULES AND WENT AND JACKED YOUR OWN LIFE UP. WHICH IS WHY YOU ARE WHERE YOU ARE AND THINK HOW YOU DO TODAY!
> IT WAS YOUR GOD GIVEN CHOICE. SO DONT BLAME HIM FOR LETTING YOU HAVE A FREE LIFE!
> LAST I HEARD, HIS OWN PEOPLE GOT SWALLOWED UP, DROWNED, AND ALL KINDS OF OTHA JACKED UP STUFF CUZ THATS THE ROUTE THEEEEY CHOSE.
> 
> IF YOUR AN UN-HAPPY A-HOLE, ITS CUZ YOU CHOSE TO BE through YOUR LIFES CHOICES. IF YOUR SAVED & BLESSED, ITS CUZ YOU !ACCEPTED! YOUR DADS(GOD-ABBA) GIFT HE OFFERED YOU AFTER YOU STFUNK UP AND LISTENED. YOU DIDN"T DO SHIZ FOR YOURSELF TO GET IT, SO STFUNK UP AND STOP CRYING!!
> 
> God bless all ya'll. And if you got something negative to say about any of that truth i plainly just said, its cuz your emotional and need to grow up.
> (Todays dish was meat, not milk!)
> *


Puro Carne! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

:0


----------



## REPENTANCE

Ask your self mockers! Whats your response when you findout that people behind your back was talkin crap about you!?? Or better yet, when they are mocking you to YOUR face!? YOU KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU WOULD DO, AND SO DO WE BELIEVERS IN THE/OUR/YOUR</span>!! CREATOR!

The answers NOT at all needed, because if you want to tell US, WE dont need the answer because WE live off of WISDOM. If you had ADULT knowledge by now, you would know that wisdom is ABOVE knowledge.

Children and lil babies aint commin in this layitlow Christian blog room to see what its about. Grown As$ adult men and women are! And they ARE because THEY ALREADY KNOW BETTER than these childish NON-understanding babyish quotations of assumption are being provided by you.

For you that cant stop knocking, IT shows where you maturity is in your use of words, and actions you portray towards each individual in here. Those truly seeking answers, get them with love and respect, because THOSE are WHO to respect and love in life. The people whom care to make Something of themselves, and not only for themselves, but in the intrum of seeing what greater joy and opportunities their own family and friends spirts may be granted. And NONE of this would be possible of THE PERSON KNOWN AS GOD AKA JESUS CHRIST had not created this/HIS plan before each and every one of us and our eldest relatives(ADAM & EVE) where ever even PLANNED out to be born! 

-Ask yourself(you whos filled with hate towards us who've spicifically dont absolutely NOTHING to you*haters) who and how often you thank ANYONE at ALL in your daily lives. 
**The answer is its KNOWN you dont by how you treat these innocent people in here who Again have done NOTHING to you because you don't even carry respect & love to your Father(GOD) who programmed you to be as good lookin or ugly as you might be, but with so much love, given a free life of free choice.

~Repent of your self inner murder of your souls and remember why thanks is given to anyone at all. Which is because of the sacrifice they provide you with for YOU to be happy... rather it be giving you a fork to eat, you wife gettin naked for you to pleasure dat asz, the server at the last diner you ate at... all so you can remember.... Your momma and daddy didn't design you to be, they just did their part to help make you happen... but THE LORD GOD DESIGNED YOU TO-BE; PERIOD. BE THANKFUL OR DIE.
--And Thats not a negative comment, its quite righteous. Cuz if you cant give thanks to be given a chance to live and still BE alive today? Then your wasting someone elses air, food, and space for happiness that gives a great UN-DAMN about what was done for them.
THE LORD CHRIST PITTY'S NO FOOL. THIS WORD !WILL! Reach ALL the 4 corners of this earth and their will be NO excuse for failure, when he left the choice ALLLL up to YOU.
WHEN WE CHRISTIANS SAY "GOD BLESS" WE MEAN IT.

-<span style=\'color:red\'>AGAPE, LOOK IT UP IN THE HOLY BIBLE. BUMPER YO FLIPPIN DICTIONARY!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2010, 11:05 PM~17225479
> *thats a good spot you are at.Why you ask. Here is why I think you are. Because you know that what you are doing is no good but yet you like doing it.Theres nothing wrong with that in my opinion. theres others that will tell you otherwise.I think that you should find a church that your heart tells you its right. it might be next door it might be 30 miles away.go some where that when you get there you feel in your heart and soul that this is where I should be. the drinking smoking and any other thing that you are doing that you feel is wrong,God will work with you and will guide you. No one is perfect. Read the word of God bro. study his word. I have not done that yet but I will. but you really need to find some one in your area that you can talk to. Where are you from? maybe some one on here is near by and they can chill and hang out.God never said don't drink. I think in my opinion is that your body is your self and you treat it how ever you want. now if you have a fam maybe you want to be around longer to see the kids grow and help them out and teach them what you went through. but if you drink and smoke and do drugs. christian or not you will die sooner from natural causes then some one that did not. just my opinion. now theres people that do stupid sh%t while there drunk or on drugs etc.... and not realise it that it was because of that. I guess what I am tring to get at is be your self follow your heart. if you know its wrong try to stop it. and you will be going on the right track.
> *


You know i love you mafya, so im onya! THATS FALSE. The Lord says plainly, it IS indeed ok to drink wine after being mocked as a wine bibber, but He clearly exaplined its on to drink of wine, but to to be drunk, but be filled with the spirit!(I will grab the scriptures if u request)

Secondly, No. Once you signed up and made the covenant on your part to promise to seek Gods face till you meet Him, and Professed the Lord Christ Yesua as your savior, you gotta understand that just as if you joined the Military, you are NO LONGER belonging to yourself. You are now owned by the Holy Spirit. And non-repenting of your recognized sins is no different than going AWOL on God.
"Your body is your temple", and if you want the Lord to dwell in it and keep your spirit on high and fully protect it, you MUST keep it clean! For the Lord does not dwell in places build by the hands of man, but in our hearts HE created.
AS the Lord said bluntly, "We must be Holy and blameless Before Him"(Being we now represent Him). "Light and darkness cannot occupy the same space."
(IF you want these scriptures grabbed for you too, You KNOW ill do it for you fam)
But u gotta seek Him for yourself in order to be filled wit the spirit mafya. Its His command. God again is a person, and He said waaay back in "Old Testement" he's jelous and requires an intimate relationship with All of His children. When God said he loved us from the get go, he wasn't playing.
We all probably have kids, a girl, family we "love" etc. But real love isn't recognised in its full form of power and intent the Lord set it up to be as, until you read (His 66book Love letter!) called The Holy Bible. 
Get yours Nim! You know you can still call me up bro. Its been like a year already, and my kids are like me brotha... we only "star" struck by lowriders who made it to film! :biggrin: And the remember u in alotta Truucha flicks :biggrin: :biggrin: 

God bless you fam! AGAPE!


----------



## chula57bomb

PRAISE GOD!!! SPEAK THAT "REPENTANCE"!!!


----------



## rzarock

Man...don't act like you wouldn't miss us if we stopped coming in here. We rally you guys together. We come in here, disagree with you, get you all pissed off, then you guys team up and start talking trash back. It's like how a drill instructer pisses his recruits off to bring them closer together as a team. We're doing you all a favor. Your welcome.

Repentance, you and I have had some discussion in the past and I respect you as a man for that. Same with jvasquez. But for real, all that you just wrote up there comes accross like you're trying to say that everyone who is not a believer in Christ is beneath those who are. Like your shit don't stink. I don't worship Christ, or any other religious figure. I'm not an Atheist. I do believe there is a creator. I just don't think man understands what that creator is, was, will do, or wants. Does that make you a better man than me? Can you look me in the eye and honestly say that? I know plenty of "believers" who don't take care of their family, do drugs, MOLEST CHILDREN, but they've accepted Christ as their lord. So I guess that's OK. I understand that behavior is not "Christ Like" and you all believe that only bible god can judge them, but you all are telling me that I am beneath those people because of my beliefs. WTF?! I don't want to debate the existance of god. I want to understand Christianity more so I can make educated decisions about MY FAITH. And guys you've helped me understand that this faith is like a street gang. You're either with us or against us. Basically F everyone else. They are the enemy. Really, the Taliban is the enemy, Hitler was the enemy. Non believers...enemy???If I'm your enemy, I'm fine with that. You all are not my enemy. You are helping establish my knowledge of Christianity.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 22 2010, 04:11 AM~17267968
> *You know i love you mafya, so im onya! THATS FALSE. The Lord says plainly, it IS indeed ok to drink wine after being mocked as a wine bibber, but He clearly exaplined its on to drink of wine, but to to be drunk, but be filled with the spirit!(I will grab the scriptures if u request)
> 
> Secondly, No. Once you signed up and made the covenant on your part to promise to seek Gods face till you meet Him, and Professed the Lord Christ Yesua as your savior, you gotta understand that just as if you joined the Military, you are NO LONGER belonging to yourself. You are now owned by the Holy Spirit. And non-repenting of your recognized sins is no different than going AWOL on God.
> "Your body is your temple", and if you want the Lord to dwell in it and keep your spirit on high and fully protect it, you MUST keep it clean! For the Lord does not dwell in places build by the hands of man, but in our hearts HE created.
> AS the Lord said bluntly, "We must be Holy and blameless Before Him"(Being we now represent Him). "Light and darkness cannot occupy the same space."
> (IF you want these scriptures grabbed for you too, You KNOW ill do it for you fam)
> But u gotta seek Him for yourself in order to be filled wit the spirit mafya. Its His command. God again is a person, and He said waaay back in "Old Testement" he's jelous and requires an intimate relationship with All of His children.  When God said he loved us from the get go, he wasn't playing.
> We all probably have kids, a girl, family we "love" etc. But real love isn't recognised in its full form of power and intent the Lord set it up to be as, until you read (His 66book Love letter!) called The Holy Bible.
> Get yours Nim!    You know you can still call me up bro. Its been like a year already, and my kids are like me brotha... we only "star" struck by lowriders who made it to film!  :biggrin:  And the remember u in alotta Truucha flicks :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> God bless you fam! AGAPE!
> *


  thanks bro yea get that scripture for me bro I will save it and read it when I am feeling the urge to drink. Thank you Brother. God Bless. God IS AWSOME


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 22 2010, 08:24 AM~17268610
> *Man...don't act like you wouldn't miss us if we stopped coming in here. We rally you guys together. We come in here, disagree with you, get you all pissed off, then you guys team up and start talking trash back. It's like how a drill instructer pisses his recruits off to bring them closer together as a team. We're doing you all a favor. Your welcome.
> 
> Repentance, you and I have had some discussion in the past and I respect you as a man for that. Same with jvasquez. But for real, all that you just wrote up there comes accross like you're trying to say that everyone who is not a believer in Christ is beneath those who are. Like your shit don't stink. I don't worship Christ, or any other religious figure. I'm not an Atheist. I do believe there is a creator. I just don't think man understands what that creator is, was, will do, or wants. Does that make you a better man than me? Can you look me in the eye and honestly say that? I know plenty of "believers" who don't take care of their family, do drugs, MOLEST CHILDREN, but they've accepted Christ as their lord. So I guess that's OK. I understand that behavior is not "Christ Like" and you all believe that only bible god can judge them, but you all are telling me that I am beneath those people because of my beliefs. WTF?! I don't want to debate the existance of god. I want to understand Christianity more so I can make educated decisions about MY FAITH. And guys you've helped me understand that this faith is like a street gang. You're either with us or against us. Basically F everyone else. They are the enemy. Really, the Taliban is the enemy, Hitler was the enemy. Non believers...enemy???If I'm your enemy, I'm fine with that. You all are not my enemy. You are helping establish my knowledge of Christianity.
> *


IGNORANCE DOES NOT PISS ME OFF :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

ig·no·rance (ĭg'nər-əns) 
n. The condition of being uneducated, unaware, or uninformed.

Ignorance=Religious. 
Why? Because if you knew enough about how things really worked, you wouldn't need to think that a god did it.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 21 2010, 10:26 PM~17266892
> *Listen saved, haters/ lost & plain non-believers..
> 
> It needs to be understood that God is a PERSON. NOT A THING, "ENTITY", A SUBJECT, STATUE, THOUGHT OF MIND(Created Idea), OR ANYTHING ELSE. HE IS A PERSON.
> 
> People DO AND THINK WHAT THEY WANT, AT ALL TIMES. WHO YOU ARE CHANGED BY WHAT YOU GO THROUGH. GOD DOESN"T GO THROUGH ANYTHING BY ANYONE BECAUSE HE IS ABOVE US, ALL!  THIS IS WHY SCRIPTURE SAYS HE IS THE SAME YESTURDAY TODAY AND FOREVERMORE.
> 
> WHAT HIS RULES ARE, ARE FOR HIS HOUSE/HIS KINGDOM. WE ALL HAVE RULES TO OUR OWN. AND IF I WANT TO SMOKE IN YOUR HOUSE AND CURSE INFRONT OF YOUR KIDS, BUT YOUR RULES OF YOUR HOUSE IS THAT THAT CRAP CANT HAPPEN, THEN U DONT HAVE TO LET ME IN. PERIOD!
> 
> SO RATHER ANY MAN WOMAN OR CHILD LIKES OR DOESN'T LIKE HIS RULES, REALLY DONT MATTER! THEY ARE GONNA STAY THE SAME CUZ ITS HIS HOUSE, HIS RULES!
> ~!!COMMON SINCE!!~
> 
> IF THATS SOMETHING YOU CANT PLAINLY UNDERSTAND, THIS MEANS YOU GREW UP WITHOUT PARENTS THAT GUIDED YOU RIGHT GROWING UP, OR U WAS A BAD AS$ THAT CHOSE TO LEAVE THE HOME FORSAKING YOUR PARENTS RULES AND WENT AND JACKED YOUR OWN LIFE UP. WHICH IS WHY YOU ARE WHERE YOU ARE AND THINK HOW YOU DO TODAY!
> IT WAS YOUR GOD GIVEN CHOICE. SO DONT BLAME HIM FOR LETTING YOU HAVE A FREE LIFE!
> LAST I HEARD, HIS OWN PEOPLE GOT SWALLOWED UP, DROWNED, AND ALL KINDS OF OTHA JACKED UP STUFF CUZ THATS THE ROUTE THEEEEY CHOSE.
> 
> IF YOUR AN UN-HAPPY A-HOLE, ITS CUZ YOU CHOSE TO BE through YOUR LIFES CHOICES. IF YOUR SAVED & BLESSED, ITS CUZ YOU !ACCEPTED! YOUR DADS(GOD-ABBA) GIFT HE OFFERED YOU AFTER YOU STFUNK UP AND LISTENED. YOU DIDN"T DO SHIZ FOR YOURSELF TO GET IT, SO STFUNK UP AND STOP CRYING!!
> 
> YOU NEED TO HAVE SELF DECENCY AND START BEING THANKFUL.
> 
> God bless all ya'll. And if you got something negative to say about any of that truth i plainly just said, its cuz your emotional and need to grow up.
> (Todays dish was meat, not milk!)
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 22 2010, 06:24 AM~17268610
> *Man...don't act like you wouldn't miss us if we stopped coming in here. We rally you guys together. We come in here, disagree with you, get you all pissed off, then you guys team up and start talking trash back. It's like how a drill instructer pisses his recruits off to bring them closer together as a team. We're doing you all a favor. Your welcome.
> 
> Repentance, you and I have had some discussion in the past and I respect you as a man for that. Same with jvasquez. But for real, all that you just wrote up there comes accross like you're trying to say that everyone who is not a believer in Christ is beneath those who are. Like your shit don't stink. I don't worship Christ, or any other religious figure. I'm not an Atheist. I do believe there is a creator. I just don't think man understands what that creator is, was, will do, or wants. Does that make you a better man than me? Can you look me in the eye and honestly say that? I know plenty of "believers" who don't take care of their family, do drugs, MOLEST CHILDREN, but they've accepted Christ as their lord. So I guess that's OK. I understand that behavior is not "Christ Like" and you all believe that only bible god can judge them, but you all are telling me that I am beneath those people because of my beliefs. WTF?! I don't want to debate the existance of god. I want to understand Christianity more so I can make educated decisions about MY FAITH. And guys you've helped me understand that this faith is like a street gang. You're either with us or against us. Basically F everyone else. They are the enemy. Really, the Taliban is the enemy, Hitler was the enemy. Non believers...enemy???If I'm your enemy, I'm fine with that. You all are not my enemy. You are helping establish my knowledge of Christianity.
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 09:39 AM~17268998
> *ig·no·rance    (ĭg'nər-əns)
> n.  The condition of being uneducated, unaware, or uninformed.
> 
> Ignorance=Religious.
> Why? Because if you knew enough about how things really worked, you wouldn't need to think that a god did it.
> *


 I pray for your salvation brother!!!


----------



## leo

:drama:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 22 2010, 07:13 AM~17268805
> *IGNORANCE DOES NOT PISS ME OFF :biggrin:
> *


Who in here is ignorant? Duez? Me? Why? Because we don't align our beliefs with yours? You imply that at least Duez is ignorant. Are you telling me he doesn't piss you off. You deleted his posts for crying out loud. :uh:


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 22 2010, 08:24 AM~17268610
> *Man...don't act like you wouldn't miss us if we stopped coming in here. We rally you guys together. We come in here, disagree with you, get you all pissed off, then you guys team up and start talking trash back. It's like how a drill instructer pisses his recruits off to bring them closer together as a team. We're doing you all a favor. Your welcome.
> 
> Repentance, you and I have had some discussion in the past and I respect you as a man for that. Same with jvasquez. But for real, all that you just wrote up there comes accross like you're trying to say that everyone who is not a believer in Christ is beneath those who are. Like your shit don't stink. I don't worship Christ, or any other religious figure. I'm not an Atheist. I do believe there is a creator. I just don't think man understands what that creator is, was, will do, or wants. Does that make you a better man than me? Can you look me in the eye and honestly say that? I know plenty of "believers" who don't take care of their family, do drugs, MOLEST CHILDREN, but they've accepted Christ as their lord. So I guess that's OK. I understand that behavior is not "Christ Like" and you all believe that only bible god can judge them, but you all are telling me that I am beneath those people because of my beliefs. WTF?! I don't want to debate the existance of god. I want to understand Christianity more so I can make educated decisions about MY FAITH. And guys you've helped me understand that this faith is like a street gang. You're either with us or against us. Basically F everyone else. They are the enemy. Really, the Taliban is the enemy, Hitler was the enemy. Non believers...enemy???If I'm your enemy, I'm fine with that. You all are not my enemy. You are helping establish my knowledge of Christianity.
> *


I see where your coming from and I have to apoligize for my brothers and sisters in Christ Kingdom...some just dont know how to humble themselves. Alignment with God's word is what makes the sword cut not slander and gossip. All in all respect our father and we will respect you. Amen!


----------



## leo

Dam you guys rewriting the bible, post already Im loosing intrest


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 08:44 AM~17269034
> *I pray for your salvation brother!!!
> *


I hope you get smarter.!!!


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 09:46 AM~17269052
> *:drama:
> *


LOL :roflmao:


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 09:52 AM~17269087
> *I hope you get smarter.!!!
> *


JESUS LOVES U DUEZ!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 08:52 AM~17269092
> *JESUS LOVES U DUEZ!!!
> *


Jesus is dead!!!


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 09:53 AM~17269098
> *Jesus is dead!!!
> *


 HE HAS RISEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 07:54 AM~17269103
> *HE HAS RISEN!!! :biggrin:
> *


were ? :wow:


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 09:55 AM~17269113
> *were ? :wow:
> *


he is around you everyday, everywhere


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 07:56 AM~17269122
> *he is around you everyday, everywhere
> *


 :run:


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 09:57 AM~17269128
> *:run:
> *


he loves u too leo


----------



## leo

I got nothin, I just came in here for the drama


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 07:58 AM~17269138
> *he loves u too leo
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 09:58 AM~17269140
> *I got nothin, I just came in here for the drama
> *


drama what drama...u came here because God lead you to seek..lol :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 08:56 AM~17269122
> *he is around you everyday, everywhere
> *


But not actually physically everywhere right? If I throw a punch right now, will I hit Jesus?


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 08:00 AM~17269156
> *drama what drama...u came here because God lead you to seek..lol  :biggrin:
> *


Now this is gettin good

:drama:


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:00 AM~17269158
> *But not actually physically everywhere right? If I throw a punch right now, will I hit Jesus?
> *


 DUEZ HE LOVES U!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 09:00 AM~17269156
> *drama what drama...u came here because God lead you to seek..lol  :biggrin:
> *


Newton has risen!!! He loves you!!! He wants you to read books written after the invention of the light bulb!!!!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 08:02 AM~17269174
> *DUEZ HE LOVES U!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You dont have to yell


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 09:02 AM~17269174
> *DUEZ HE LOVES U!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NEWTON LOVES YOU BOMB!!!!!


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:02 AM~17269176
> *Newton has risen!!! He loves you!!! He wants you to read books written after the invention of the light bulb!!!!
> *


pRAISE God for the light bulb


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:02 AM~17269183
> *NEWTON LOVES YOU BOMB!!!!!
> *


 aww thanks...ask him if he loves Jesus


----------



## Duez

I'm talking to Newton right now. Kinda hard because he doesn't speak english, but then neither did Jesus.


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 10:02 AM~17269178
> *You dont have to yell
> *


sometimes when we yell JESUS it effects us heavier!! :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 08:05 AM~17269206
> *sometimes when we yell JESUS it effects us heavier!!  :biggrin:
> *


When I eat a big fat burrito from the taco truck I feel heavy to :happysad:


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:04 AM~17269198
> *I'm talking to Newton right now. Kinda hard because he doesn't speak english, but then neither did Jesus.
> *


 u seem to understand about Jesus Duez, so why the front? If u got broken in this messed up world ask God to lift u instead of beating up his name...drop the pride homie...


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 10:06 AM~17269219
> *When I eat a big fat burrito from the taco truck I feel heavy to :happysad:
> *


Thats how your supposed to feel when Jesus comes into your life..like u just ate a big fat burrito from the taco truck!!! Amen


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 31 2008, 04:54 PM~12028642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Radical anything is a threat! Including radical Christianity. Here's your next generation of Radical Christian "Warriors". Look for them to be shooting up abortion clinics near you.









> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 31 2008, 09:55 PM~12030530
> *Do you understand anything about Islam though? They accept no one being aloud to live without accepting the Muslim religion.  If you do not, you are to be beheaded.  That should be enough for you to understand why im posting this info everywhere, because it is not a game and its not something that will be happening in other countries anymore if this man is put in office.    View the videos Steve.
> *



Sounds like Christianity back in the day. Galileo couldn't even publish his writings because he'd be murdered if he did. Any faith to the extreme is bad.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 09:08 AM~17269235
> *u seem to understand about Jesus Duez, so why the front? If u got broken in this messed up world ask God to lift u instead of beating up his name...drop the pride homie...
> *


What pride? Im smarter than you.


----------



## jvasquez

GOD is GOOD!

James 1:16-18 (The Message)

So, my very dear friends, don't get thrown off course. Every desirable and beneficial gift comes out of heaven. The gifts are rivers of light cascading down from the Father of Light. There is nothing deceitful in God, nothing two-faced, nothing fickle. He brought us to life using the true Word, showing us off as the crown of all his creatures.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 08:00 AM~17269151
> *:roflmao:
> *


Welcome to the party! :biggrin:


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:10 AM~17269249
> *What pride? Im smarter than you.
> *


Thats the pride I am talking about...it not all about "DUEZ" its ok imma just pray for you. no matter what u say or think imma lift u in prayer..u need it!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 08:09 AM~17269246
> *Thats how your supposed to feel when Jesus comes into your life..like u just ate a big fat burrito from the taco truck!!! Amen
> *


I got nothin,


----------



## Duez

I have spoke to Newton!!!! He wants you to learn calculus!!!! He is everywhere!!!! Says so right here in this book I have written while exiled to an island and living by myself in a cave.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 08:00 AM~17269158
> *But not actually physically everywhere right? If I throw a punch right now, will I hit Jesus?
> *


I just spit water out my nose!! :roflmao:


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 22 2010, 10:13 AM~17269281
> *I just spit water out my nose!! :roflmao:
> *


Worldly humor....that was actually kinda funny!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 09:12 AM~17269274
> *Thats the pride I am talking about...it not all about "DUEZ" its ok imma just pray for you. no matter what u say or think imma lift u in prayer..u need it!
> *


I'll help you learn whatever you need, to understand that, no the earth is not 6000 years old, it was not formed in 6days, dinosaurs and man did not exist at the same time and no, you do not go into outer space when you die.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 08:16 AM~17269311
> *I'll help you learn whatever you need, to understand that, no the earth is not 6000 years old, it was not formed in 6days, dinosaurs and man did not exist at the same time and no, you do not go into outer space when you die.
> *


O-snap are you trying to spit some facts,


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:16 AM~17269311
> *I'll help you learn whatever you need, to understand that, no the earth is not 6000 years old, it was not formed in 6days, dinosaurs and man did not exist at the same time and no, you do not go into outer space when you die.
> *


 :uh:  :dunno:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 09:17 AM~17269327
> *O-snap are you trying to spit some facts,
> 
> 
> *


I just summarized the bible. :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

Damn Duez, Chula got endurance too.


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:17 AM~17269335
> *I just summarized the bible.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah ok.......remember Jesus still loves u :biggrin:


----------



## leo




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 22 2010, 09:18 AM~17269343
> *Damn Duez, Chula got endurance too.
> *


Hard to undo 30 years of being lied to.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:17 AM~17269335
> *I just summarized my understanding of the bible.  :biggrin:
> *


Fixed


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 09:19 AM~17269347
> *yeah ok.......remember Jesus still loves u :biggrin:
> *


Whatever spaceman in the afterlife.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 08:19 AM~17269356
> *Fixed
> *


I c what you did there :scrutinize:


----------



## jvasquez

Revelation 20:4
And I saw thrones, and they sat upon them, and judgment was given unto them: and I saw the souls of them that were beheaded for the witness of Jesus, and for the word of God, and which had not worshipped the beast, neither his image, neither had received his mark upon their foreheads, or in their hands; and they lived and reigned with Christ a thousand years.


----------



## Duez

LOOK IT'S AN ANGEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:20 AM~17269358
> *Whatever spaceman in the afterlife.
> *


o yeah Jesus loves spaceman too...Amen


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 08:17 AM~17269327
> *O-snap are you trying to spit some facts,
> 
> 
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 08:23 AM~17269386
> *o yeah Jesus loves spaceman too...Amen
> *


 :loco:


----------



## jvasquez

Revelation 20:12-15

And I saw the dead, small and great, stand before God; and the books were opened: and another book was opened, which is the book of life: and the dead were judged out of those things which were written in the books, according to their works.

And the sea gave up the dead which were in it; and death and hell delivered up the dead which were in them: and they were judged every man according to their works.

And death and hell were cast into the lake of fire. This is the second death.

And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:22 AM~17269380
> *LOOK IT'S AN ANGEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK ITS DUEZ TRYIN TO KEEP UP WITH Jesus!!!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 22 2010, 08:23 AM~17269388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


O baby you, you got that disease, but you say its just a rash, but its crawling up your ass, o baby you

:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 09:24 AM~17269396
> *Revelation 20:12-15
> 
> And I saw the dead, small and great, stand before God; and the books were opened: and another book was opened, which is the book of life: and the dead were judged out of those things which were written in the books, according to their works.
> 
> And the sea gave up the dead which were in it; and death and hell delivered up the dead which were in them: and they were judged every man according to their works.
> 
> And death and hell were cast into the lake of fire. This is the second death.
> 
> And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.
> *


^^^^Written by a dude who was exiled from his home and forced to live in a cave on an island by himself.


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:24 AM~17269396
> *Revelation 20:12-15
> 
> And I saw the dead, small and great, stand before God; and the books were opened: and another book was opened, which is the book of life: and the dead were judged out of those things which were written in the books, according to their works.
> 
> And the sea gave up the dead which were in it; and death and hell delivered up the dead which were in them: and they were judged every man according to their works.
> 
> And death and hell were cast into the lake of fire. This is the second death.
> 
> And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.
> *


*And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire. * PRAY 4 THEM!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 09:24 AM~17269403
> *LOOK ITS DUEZ TRYIN TO KEEP UP WITH Jesus!!!
> *


Thats could be your dead relative in space that your talking about. :0


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 10:25 AM~17269417
> *And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.  PRAY 4 THEM!!!
> *


All the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## leo




----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:26 AM~17269424
> *Thats could be your dead relative in space that your talking about. :0
> *


 no my relative's souls are in heaven...no coming back!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 09:27 AM~17269437
> *no my relative's souls are in heaven...no coming back!!
> *


What does a soul look like? :0


----------



## chula57bomb

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 10:26 AM~17269427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we pray 4 your salvation too leo!!!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 08:28 AM~17269450
> *we pray 4 your salvation too leo!!!
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 10:28 AM~17269450
> *we pray 4 your salvation too leo!!!
> *


You mean Chad.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 22 2010, 08:54 AM~17269640
> *You mean Chad.
> *


You know my name, wow
I supose Jesus told you

Bit personal dont you think, seen as we dont know each other


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 10:56 AM~17269656
> *You know my name, wow
> I supose Jesus told you
> 
> Bit personal dont you think, seen as we dont know each other
> *


 :biggrin: nice regal bro.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 22 2010, 09:06 AM~17269749
> *:biggrin:  nice regal bro.
> *


Its not that hard to click on my name and see my topics, :uh:









vvvvvvv Or click on them right here vvvvvvv


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 11:35 AM~17269952
> *
> *


It's in your sig too Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 11:41 AM~17270007
> *It's in your sig too Homie... :biggrin:
> *


BTW that is a nice regal. :thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 09:41 AM~17270007
> *It's in your sig too Homie... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 11:42 AM~17270021
> *
> *


:|


----------



## rzarock

I have a question:

In the bible. Does it say that 1 week equals 7 years?


----------



## CADDY CREW

THE LORD IS SO AMAZING. SOMETIMES ITS HARD TO BELIEVE THAT THE LORD CHOOSE ME. THEN I SEE MY WIFE AND MY GIRLS. PRAYIN 4 ME AND ASKING THE LORD TO STRENGTHEN MY WALK. AND I CAN SEE THE LORD LOVING ME THROUGH THEM, ITS HUMBLING. BUT GOD IS REALLY A GOD OF COMPASSION. THE LORDS GRACE OVERWELMS ME. HE FILLS MY CUP. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Apr 22 2010, 12:11 PM~17270262
> *THE LORD IS SO AMAZING. SOMETIMES ITS HARD TO BELIEVE THAT THE LORD CHOOSE ME. THEN I SEE MY WIFE AND MY GIRLS. PRAYIN 4 ME AND ASKING THE LORD TO STRENGTHEN  MY WALK. AND I CAN SEE THE LORD LOVING ME THROUGH THEM, ITS HUMBLING. BUT GOD IS REALLY A GOD  OF COMPASSION. THE LORDS GRACE OVERWELMS ME. HE FILLS MY CUP. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Good stuff.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 11:35 AM~17269952
> *Its not that hard to click on my name and see my topics, :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vvvvvvv Or click on them right here vvvvvvv
> *


I never said it was.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 11:41 AM~17270007
> *It's in your sig too Homie... :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I am saying LOL how is it personal if its all over the net LOL. Chad is a funny guy LOL


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 22 2010, 10:17 AM~17270298
> *Thats what I am saying LOL how is it personal if its all over the net LOL. Chad is a funny guy LOL
> *


Well I guees you got me there, But I still dont know you

so


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 12:20 PM~17270321
> *Well I guees you got me there, But I still dont know you
> 
> so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I never said you did.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 22 2010, 10:22 AM~17270339
> *I never said you did.
> *


----------



## leo

Whats really going on
hmm ?


----------



## bart7777

This is to Leo or Chad and to Deux Psalm 1

4 The ungodly are not so:but are like the chaff which the wind driveth away.

5 Therefore the ungodly shall not stand in the judgment, nor sinners in the congregation of the righteous.

6 For the Lord Knoweth the way of the righteous: but the way of the ungodly shall perish.


O how I love Jesus God is Good all the time


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 22 2010, 12:26 PM~17271455
> *This is to Leo or Chad and to Deux Psalm 1
> 
> 4 The ungodly are not so:but are like the chaff which the wind driveth away.
> 
> 5 Therefore the ungodly shall not stand in the judgment, nor sinners in the congregation of the righteous.
> 
> 6 For the Lord Knoweth the way of the righteous: but the way of the ungodly shall perish.
> O how I love Jesus God is Good all the time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 21 2010, 07:02 PM~17263067
> *that he will never leave me nor forsake me!!! and if u just stop the act and let him speak to you he will never leave you nor foresake you either...luv u brother..and Jesus loves u too  :biggrin:
> *


AMEN BROTHER :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bart7777

:worship: :thumbsup: :angel: :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 22 2010, 01:38 PM~17271554
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :wave:
> *


HELLO BROTHER :wave: :wave: GOD IS AWSOME


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Apr 22 2010, 08:27 AM~17269437
> *no my relative's souls are in heaven...no coming back!!
> *


My native american ancestors didn't believe in bible god. I guess their just burning in hell.  At least I'll be in good company when I get there.


----------



## bart7777

Hey whats up my brothers and sisters what did yall think about the movie Invisible Empire was it good or what....


----------



## BigLazy903

whats up homies??? 
just wanted to drop by and say whats up...


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 22 2010, 01:46 PM~17272237
> *Hey whats up my brothers and sisters what did yall think about the movie Invisible Empire was it good or what....
> *


hey didnt alex jones produce that movie??


----------



## FORGIVEN

He said to them: "It is not for you to know the times or dates the Father has set by his own authority. But you will receive power when the Holy Spirit comes on you; and you will be my witnesses in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the ends of the earth." - Acts 1:7-8 - NIV


----------



## bart7777

It was a friend of Alex Jones his the one who provided this good info by the way here is a new book that would be great to read also 

http://www.freedomfiles.org/extortion.pdf

but the best book will always be my Bible may God bless every one in this forum even the haters..


----------



## bart7777

I will be right back I have Church service today might come back later tonight blessing to all in Jesus name..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2010, 06:06 PM~17274170
> *He said to them: "It is not for you to know the times or dates the Father has set by his own authority. But you will receive power when the Holy Spirit comes on you; and you will be my witnesses in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the ends of the earth." - Acts 1:7-8 - NIV
> *


Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if one only remembers to turn on the light. ~Steven Kloves (screenplay), Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban, 2004, spoken by the character Albus Dumbledore


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 22 2010, 07:00 PM~17274109
> *whats up homies???
> just wanted to drop by and say whats up...
> *


What's up Homie? Keep in touch once you've found a church home. GOD BLESS YOU! :thumbsup:


----------



## bart7777

Yea biglazy903 you need to find a Church near you.

PSALM 133:1

Behold, how good and how pleasant it is for brethren to dwell together in unity.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Apr 22 2010, 10:11 AM~17270262
> *THE LORD IS SO AMAZING. SOMETIMES ITS HARD TO BELIEVE THAT THE LORD CHOOSE ME. THEN I SEE MY WIFE AND MY GIRLS. PRAYIN 4 ME AND ASKING THE LORD TO STRENGTHEN  MY WALK. AND I CAN SEE THE LORD LOVING ME THROUGH THEM, ITS HUMBLING. BUT GOD IS REALLY A GOD  OF COMPASSION. THE LORDS GRACE OVERWELMS ME. HE FILLS MY CUP. :biggrin:
> *


AMEN BROTHER CADDY CREW :thumbsup: 

MAY THE LORD OVER FILL YOUR CUP EVERY DAY THAT U WALK WITH HIM :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

FATHER GOD I JUST THANK YOU FOR ANOTHER DAY THAT IS GIVEN TO YOUR PEOPLE OF GOD, TO GIVE YOU ALL THE GLORY AND THE HONOR THAT YOU DESERVE. FATHER GOD I ALSO PRAY THAT YOU EMPOWER AND INFUSE YOUR PEOPLE ON THIS TOPIC TO BRING YOUR WORD FORTH, AND TO DESTROY THE ENEMY IN EVERY WHICH WAY THAT IT COMES, IN JESUS NAME AMEN.


----------



## Duez

Newton, I thanketh thou for risenith. For thou have showneth us calculus and blessed us with the speed of gravityeth.


----------



## Duez

Where do you crazies stand on organ donation?


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2010, 11:26 PM~17277650
> *Where do you crazies stand on organ donation?
> *


If I'm gone, I don't need it....


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2010, 07:51 AM~17269085
> *Dam you guys rewriting the bible, post already Im loosing intrest
> *


uhhh BYE!?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 22 2010, 01:03 PM~17271834
> *My native american ancestors didn't believe in bible god. I guess their just burning in hell.   At least I'll be in good company when I get there.
> *


So are MINE. But that was THIER CHOICE. If you knew history BROTHER, you would know that they chose to seperate themselves from the origin of God to migrate as far away as possible, to end up worshipping rocks and trees. Thats THIER faults. Gonna make it yours too just cuz "they fam"?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 22 2010, 06:24 AM~17268610
> *Man...don't act like you wouldn't miss us if we stopped coming in here. We rally you guys together. We come in here, disagree with you, get you all pissed off, then you guys team up and start talking trash back. It's like how a drill instructer pisses his recruits off to bring them closer together as a team. We're doing you all a favor. Your welcome.
> 
> Repentance, you and I have had some discussion in the past and I respect you as a man for that. Same with jvasquez. But for real, all that you just wrote up there comes accross like you're trying to say that everyone who is not a believer in Christ is beneath those who are. Like your shit don't stink. I don't worship Christ, or any other religious figure. I'm not an Atheist. I do believe there is a creator. I just don't think man understands what that creator is, was, will do, or wants. Does that make you a better man than me? Can you look me in the eye and honestly say that? I know plenty of "believers" who don't take care of their family, do drugs, MOLEST CHILDREN, but they've accepted Christ as their lord. So I guess that's OK. I understand that behavior is not "Christ Like" and you all believe that only bible god can judge them, but you all are telling me that I am beneath those people because of my beliefs. WTF?! I don't want to debate the existance of god. I want to understand Christianity more so I can make educated decisions about MY FAITH. And guys you've helped me understand that this faith is like a street gang. You're either with us or against us. Basically F everyone else. They are the enemy. Really, the Taliban is the enemy, Hitler was the enemy. Non believers...enemy???If I'm your enemy, I'm fine with that. You all are not my enemy. You are helping establish my knowledge of Christianity.
> *


My shiz dont stink that bad no more being im a vegan, other than that,,, its yourself who puts us up above the worldy way of living on your own because You yourself recognise the opposite of what We profess is Wrong. And your on that side so you feel you gotta "protect" your way of life. Homeboy... at no point in time did anyone in here including myself ever say becomming a follow of Christ meant your shizz wont stink or WERE NO LONGER SINLESS. You've got NOTING to protect homie. GIVE IN. WE ALL PIECES OF SHIZ! THATS !!!WHY!!! WE !!ALL!! NEED CHRIST! God's roads are paved of gold and all wear white robes. Understand yet why he aint allowing dirty mofo's who REFUSE to "REPENT" of their dirtyness!?? AS I SAID HOMIE~~~COMMON SINCE!~~~


Yo man, thats what Im talkin about. FEELINGS. Education and feelings DONT MIX. Feelings want to convert reality PERIOD. Reality(TRUTH) CANNOT CONVERT. GOD cant be made a liar(notice thats ALLLLLL scientist *attempt* to disprove!?) Anybody an enemy of your wife or Child is YOUR enemy right!? Or do you say "Thats THEM MOFO's Problem!"? Come on man, the enemy is not flesh or blood, the enemy of all people with God or not, is those choosing to live IN sin. Praising wrong living, etc. I believe you've heard of the 7 deadly sins. Again, if you still dont understand why God is the way He is, thats because you still aren't looking at Him as a PERSON. Hes NOT a subject.

If i started talkin about you like a thing,subject, thought of mind(NOT ACTUALLY REAL BUT I KNOW YOUR THERE) how would you treat me back? If i said, you aint real, but can I borrow some money from you? W.T.HEAVEN. would be YOUR reaction?

It aint about my crap stinkin potna, its about submitting my funked up STANK AS$ life to the ONLY one that can actually Help/guide me to where i need to be Not just in my own life, but my God given familys too. Thats all im offering in what Im saying bro. Im not out to piss anyone off, cuz i dont care about feelings to begin with. The Bible clearly showed me that was the start of what stopped me from ever learning any form of wisdom to grow. Because emotion/feelings first casts DOUBT. Doubt=Opposite of Faith. Which without Faith, God CANNOT be pleased.

Love you baby, but my wifes callin  

And faih is nothing like a street gang because it is not comined. It is a solo persons option and it has to be individually worked at. Many can agree, but thats all it will be. No different that actual Christianity. Its not a group. it happens to have grown into a group, but it was singular people all following the same path of 1(Christ) whom were recognised as a "sect", viewed later as a group, now labeled a gang, etc etc. But Christianity is a relationship of one person being entimate with Jesus Christ. A person seeking after His own heart mind and spirit. One showing their "faith" in their doing, of trying their BEST to know Him better than they know themselves. THUS being renewed. Something like joining that street gang your talkin about. Once being around it so much, you basically become it. We'll most def, thats the exact intention of following Jesus Christ. ! WHICH IS WHAT WE BANG HOMIEEEEEEE!!!!'  

If you wanna know God, first by knowing that HE IS there, then TALK to Him like He is a Person BEING THATS WHAT HE IS. And be prepare for a wild ride mafya. Cuz it WILL COME. All he said you gotta do, is ASK.. and WITH an Open heart. If you put a wall up infront of Him...well duh dog.. the wall is what you will find.

God bless you loco. And seriously, i love you without knowing you like that. For real. And yes, all my fam went to nearly every american war, so it is in me to speak/act like a drill sargent. My dad was, and that triggaz crazy ..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 22 2010, 06:24 AM~17268610
> *Man...don't act like you wouldn't miss us if we stopped coming in here. We rally you guys together. We come in here, disagree with you, get you all pissed off, then you guys team up and start talking trash back. It's like how a drill instructer pisses his recruits off to bring them closer together as a team. We're doing you all a favor. Your welcome.
> 
> Repentance, you and I have had some discussion in the past and I respect you as a man for that. Same with jvasquez. But for real, all that you just wrote up there comes accross like you're trying to say that everyone who is not a believer in Christ is beneath those who are. Like your shit don't stink. I don't worship Christ, or any other religious figure. I'm not an Atheist. I do believe there is a creator. I just don't think man understands what that creator is, was, will do, or wants. Does that make you a better man than me? Can you look me in the eye and honestly say that? I know plenty of "believers" who don't take care of their family, do drugs, MOLEST CHILDREN, but they've accepted Christ as their lord. So I guess that's OK. I understand that behavior is not "Christ Like" and you all believe that only bible god can judge them, but you all are telling me that I am beneath those people because of my beliefs. WTF?! I don't want to debate the existance of god. I want to understand Christianity more so I can make educated decisions about MY FAITH. And guys you've helped me understand that this faith is like a street gang. You're either with us or against us. Basically F everyone else. They are the enemy. Really, the Taliban is the enemy, Hitler was the enemy. Non believers...enemy???If I'm your enemy, I'm fine with that. You all are not my enemy. You are helping establish my knowledge of Christianity.
> *


ps- And ya, man. U right. I would be mad if you stopped commin. You cool to me. Real talk. Im sorry i cant answer everyones questions tonight. But tomorro, Ill be on dat azz!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 22 2010, 07:12 AM~17268800
> *  thanks bro yea get that scripture for me bro I will save it and read it when I am feeling the urge to drink. Thank you Brother. God Bless. God IS AWSOME
> *


I will get it for you tomorro morning(hopefully bro) but my wifes gettin pizzed now :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 22 2010, 11:54 PM~17277783
> *uhhh BYE!?
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2010, 02:37 PM~17271550
> *AMEN BROTHER :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thats a Sister :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 22 2010, 03:03 PM~17271834
> *My native american ancestors didn't believe in bible god. I guess their just burning in hell.   At least I'll be in good company when I get there.
> *


There nothing you could do about the deceased but there's still time for you to repent and accept Jesus into your heart homie.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2010, 07:06 PM~17274170
> *He said to them: "It is not for you to know the times or dates the Father has set by his own authority. But you will receive power when the Holy Spirit comes on you; and you will be my witnesses in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the ends of the earth." - Acts 1:7-8 - NIV
> *


 :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 23 2010, 12:54 AM~17277385
> *Newton, I thanketh thou for risenith. For thou have showneth us calculus and blessed us with the speed of gravityeth.
> *


No one is saying that newton was not a smart man. But he is not God so your worshiping the wrong man.I guess thats what I don't get. no one is dening what newton has done. so whats your point?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 23 2010, 06:55 AM~17278556
> *No one is saying that newton was not a smart man. But he is not God so your worshiping the wrong man.I guess thats what I don't get. no one is dening what newton has done. so whats your point?
> *


Both nothing more than a couple of dead dudes. No need in pretending we can talk to them.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 23 2010, 12:28 AM~17277668
> *If I'm gone, I don't need it....
> *


Nice. I was worried that religious beliefs might stand in the way of that.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 23 2010, 12:57 AM~17277796
> *So are MINE. But that was THIER CHOICE. If you knew history BROTHER, you would know that they chose to seperate themselves from the origin of God to migrate as far away as possible, to end up worshipping rocks and trees. Thats THIER faults. Gonna make it yours too just cuz "they fam"?
> *


I think tectonic plate movement separated the americans from the europeans, billions of years before a god was ever thought to of created the earth. I could be wrong though, I'm not sure of what the "bible" says earthquakes and volcanoes are.


----------



## jvasquez

My Youth group is going started through this series 2 weeks ago ... 13letters.com

Anyone who knows any Youth Pastors or even Young Adult Leaders, pass it along so they can consider teaching this curriculum. It's really good!!!

GOD BLESS YOU!!!


----------



## bart7777

Say thanks brother Jvasquez for providing this info as I will pass it to my congregation may God keep Uniting us in Prayer by the way brother can I traslate this in spanish since I am in Mexico and you know how it is over here they dont speak much english.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 23 2010, 06:48 AM~17278518
> *thats a Sister :biggrin:
> *


my bad SISTER :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 22 2010, 11:57 PM~17277796
> *So are MINE. But that was THIER CHOICE. If you knew history BROTHER, you would know that they chose to seperate themselves from the origin of God to migrate as far away as possible, to end up worshipping rocks and trees. Thats THIER faults. Gonna make it yours too just cuz "they fam"?
> *


They chose to separate themselves from the people that murdered them, raped their women, enslaved their children and took over their land. With that came the their separation from Christianity. I'd do the same. Sounds like you would not have. Worshiping rocks and trees no more rediculous that worshiping bible god. Both were/are the faith chosen by that particular group of people and that faith was around long before they were invaded by Christians. It's not a "fault" to have faith in something other than Christianity. That phrase alone strengthens my point that you believe your faith makes you better than others. It doesn't. I know plenty of history my friend. I am a very educated man so don't judge me when it come to knowledge.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

got that knock for your tunck up for grabs!! make offer these are the real ones OG classic!!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 23 2010, 05:50 AM~17278527
> *There nothing you could do about the deceased but there's still time for you to repent and accept Jesus into your heart homie.
> *


I appreciate the thought Nim I really do. I understand what you're saying. But if bible god does exist, I don't know that I'd want to be with him and the people he selected to go to heaven. I have a big problem with his morals.


----------



## Forgiven 63

*My Knid of Church ! ! ! ! *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 23 2010, 06:55 AM~17278891
> *I think tectonic plate movement separated the americans from the europeans, billions of years before a god was ever thought to of created the earth. I could be wrong though, I'm not sure of what the "bible" says earthquakes and volcanoes are.
> *


MmHmm..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 23 2010, 01:17 PM~17281851
> *They chose to separate themselves from the people that murdered them, raped their women, enslaved their children and took over their land. With that came the their separation from Christianity. I'd do the same. Sounds like you would not have. Worshiping rocks and trees no more rediculous that worshiping bible god. Both were/are the faith chosen by that particular group of people and that faith was around long before they were invaded by Christians. It's not a "fault" to have faith in something other than Christianity. That phrase alone strengthens my point that you believe your faith makes you better than others. It doesn't. I know plenty of history my friend. I am a very educated man so don't judge me when it come to knowledge.
> *


Homie, they seperated from the tribe of Judah from the mideast 1st, then migrated to China(Mongolia). A few hundred years LATER, what you say THEN happened. As i said, gotta know ALL of the history fam.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 23 2010, 08:51 PM~17285403
> *Homie, they seperated from the tribe of Judah from the mideast 1st, then migrated to China(Mongolia).  A few hundred years LATER, what you say THEN happened. As i said, gotta know ALL of the history fam.
> *


And Im not judging you at all, your the one judging me just because you cant agree to disagree on what one person knows or in your case"thinks or just believes, the opposite of what you "know". As i said, shed that anger and we can get somewhere. Feeling dont change truth. CAN WE AGREE ON THAT AT LEAST???? (Please notice its a question, NOT a comment)

What story do you have for how the different clans of Native Americans became?(The seperation of the Indian people) The Europeans weren't here for that yet..
Im Cherokee btw, u?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 23 2010, 09:47 PM~17285370
> *MmHmm..
> *


Yup


----------



## BigLazy903

hi homies!!! 

god bless


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 23 2010, 06:59 AM~17278909
> *My Youth group is going started through this series 2 weeks ago ... 13letters.com
> 
> Anyone who knows any Youth Pastors or even Young Adult Leaders, pass it along so they can consider teaching this curriculum. It's really good!!!
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!!!
> *



Looks like a powerful curriculum from the preview. I'm going to check it out for my youth. Thanks


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Apr 24 2010, 03:30 AM~17287207
> *Looks like a powerful curriculum from the preview. I'm going to check it out for my youth. Thanks
> *


We are taking each lesson and splitting it in half. So 26 weeks of study.

Week #1:
At home: The students listen to the music and highlight in their Bible the verses described in the student guide. Also they should read a chapter or so a day. 
In service: They watch the video for that epistle and while they watch it (most important part) they jot down notes in their book on what they got from the video.
Then we listen to the song in class verse by verse until service is done.

Week #2
At Home:
Students should continue their reading so they are ready for the discussion.
In service: We listen to the song and finish going through the verses of the song together.
Then at the back of the leaders guide there is questions about what they saw in the video which was covered in the verses for each of the songs.

I'm telling you Homie this is good stuff. It really makes it relevant for the students and makes it real understandable. But if they take time to read it and take notes on the video, man they will have read basically half of the New Testament in 6 months and not only know things from it but it will stick in their heart.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 24 2010, 02:44 AM~17287228
> *We are taking each lesson and splitting it in half. So 26 weeks of study.
> 
> Week #1:
> At home: The students listen to the music and highlight in their Bible the verses described in the student guide. Also they should read a chapter or so a day.
> In service: They watch the video for that epistle and while they watch it (most important part) they jot down notes in their book on what they got from the video.
> Then we listen to the song in class verse by verse until service is done.
> 
> Week #2
> At Home:
> Students should continue their reading so they are ready for the discussion.
> In service: We listen to the song and finish going through the verses of the song together.
> Then at the back of the leaders guide there is questions about what they saw in the video which was covered in the verses for each of the songs.
> 
> I'm telling you Homie this is good stuff. It really makes it relevant for the students and makes it real understandable. But if they take time to read it and take notes on the video, man they will have read basically half of the New Testament in 6 months and not only know things from it but it will stick in their heart.
> *


The way christians spend time with their kids is way different from ours. Listening to songs and then going over the lyrics. When my nephew comes to visit, we download practice sheets off math.com and he learns long division. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 23 2010, 10:38 PM~17286384
> *hi homies!!!
> 
> god bless
> *


Sup brotha! Good 2CU again :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 24 2010, 11:25 AM~17288461
> *The way christians spend time with their kids is way different from ours. Listening to songs and then going over the lyrics. When my nephew comes to visit, we download practice sheets off math.com and he learns long division.  :biggrin:
> *


I would put my children up against anyones children to any type of academic test any time. Again, don't assume so much, statistically people of any faith have children with more of a sense of responsibility, in most cases. Don't be lying either about making worksheets, kids would hate going to your house. " I don't want to go to tio's house, all he does is talk about being the smartest and he makes us do homework with out school also he smells like cat." :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 24 2010, 09:49 PM~17291356
> *I would put my children up against anyones children to any type of academic test any time. Again, don't assume so much, statistically people of any faith have children with more of a sense of responsibility, in most cases. Don't be lying either about making worksheets, kids would hate going to your house. " I don't want to go to tio's house, all he does is talk about being the smartest and he makes us do homework with out school also he smells like cat." :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bart7777

Blessings to every brother and sister this morning its time to fill are cup with the anoiting.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 24 2010, 07:49 PM~17291356
> *I would put my children up against anyones children to any type of academic test any time. Again, don't assume so much, statistically people of any faith have children with more of a sense of responsibility, in most cases. Don't be lying either about making worksheets, kids would hate going to your house. " I don't want to go to tio's house, all he does is talk about being the smartest and he makes us do homework with out school also he smells like cat." :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: As real is it can be kept right there! :roflmao: :roflmao: Bubble str8 busted on that one.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 25 2010, 02:16 AM~17293636
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: As real is it can be kept right there! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Bubble str8 busted on that one.
> *


You're an idiot. My nephew saves his worksheets to show people. :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 25 2010, 03:16 AM~17293636
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: As real is it can be kept right there! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Bubble str8 busted on that one.
> *


Hey brotha, headed over there in July. Gonna drop off my mom at my sisters on our way to Cali. Ill call ya when we are close.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 25 2010, 01:21 AM~17293645
> *You're an idiot. My nephew saves his worksheets to show people.  :biggrin:
> *


How's that make me an idiot? That just proved yourself to be one. His(and many others) point was, we know you lie, and no one cares anyway.
Its no longer"funny" how your always attempting to add garbage to this forum which pertains NOTHING to the topic. 
...But im the idiot...

Aint many people in here that even waste time trying to be cool with you, but yet I just recently tried again. But thats the deal with you. Disrespect. 
Im glad for you, your("smart" isnt the best word by far) to keep it on a keyboard...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 25 2010, 07:19 PM~17298960
> *Hey brotha, headed over there in July. Gonna drop off my mom at my sisters on our way to Cali. Ill call ya when we are close.
> *


U BETTER MAFYA! :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 25 2010, 08:58 PM~17299491
> *How's that make me an idiot? That just proved yourself to be one. His(and many others) point was, we know you lie, and no one cares anyway.
> Its no longer"funny" how your always attempting to add garbage to this forum which pertains NOTHING to the topic.
> ...But im the idiot...
> 
> Aint many people in here that even waste time trying to be cool with you, but yet I just recently tried again. But thats the deal with you. Disrespect.
> Im glad for you, your("smart" isnt the best word by far) to  keep it on a keyboard...
> *


I never lie. :|


----------



## jvasquez

PRAISE GOD HOMIES!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 25 2010, 09:54 PM~17301306
> *I never lie. :|
> *


ITS BEST FOR YOU TO NOT SPEAK.

TILL WE MEET :rimshot:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 12:00 AM~17302122
> *ITS BEST FOR YOU TO NOT SPEAK.
> 
> TILL WE MEET :rimshot:
> *


Until you put all that ghost and spirits talk behind you, I dont want any of you crazies anywhere near me or my family.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 25 2010, 11:54 PM~17302514
> *Until you put all that ghost and spirits talk behind you, I dont want any of you crazies anywhere near me or my family.
> *


You comming in here every day *to* associate with us "crazies" shows he opposite of what you preach. U lie.

Never. Read Romans 1:16

Being Repentant means we already turned against living unholy like u. So again, that will never stop. Praise+God! 

ps- ghost(KJV)=spirit(NIV). The label was ghost before changed to spirit.

Again, at LEAST Learn about what your gonna attempt to knock, especially outloud... making yourSELF... look like that "idiot".

I want to be your friend, but you keep bringing shame in your show of so called intelligence+bad mouthing(TYPING) disrespect.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 01:10 AM~17302602
> *You comming in here every day to associate with us "crazies" shows he opposite of what you preach. U lie.
> 
> Never. Read Romans 1:16
> 
> Being Repentant means we already turned against living unholy like u. So again, that will never stop. Prasie+God!
> *


You delusionals cant do anything to me with text. But I wouldn't want to invoke a suicide bombing because some crazy believes I was sent by a fictional devil.


----------



## ~GOD~

I have returned.


----------



## ~GOD~

"Be cool my babies." - God


----------



## ~GOD~

Sometimes there's too many people praying at one time. So, if anybody needs anything, just send me a pm.


----------



## ~GOD~

I'm thinking of making a new planet. Any opinions on where I should put it?


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by ~GOD~_@Apr 26 2010, 12:36 AM~17302727
> *"Be cool my babies." - God
> *


you sound kinda like elvis god


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 26 2010, 01:54 AM~17302514
> *Until you put all that ghost and spirits talk behind you, I dont want any of you crazies anywhere near me or my family.
> *


Yea right. that's why you come in here every chance you get.you have failed with a major F.its not like we are hunting you down and posting in every topic you post and talking crap about you. if you have any kind of dignity leave this topic man.your worst then JEHOVA WITNESSES :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ~GOD~_@Apr 26 2010, 02:35 AM~17302724
> *I have returned.
> *


GOOD BY DUEZ AND YOUR OTHER ACCOUNT WILL BE DELETED IF YOU KEEP THIS NON SENCE UP.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 26 2010, 12:24 AM~17302673
> *You delusionals cant do anything to me with text. But I wouldn't want to invoke a suicide bombing because some crazy believes I was sent by a fictional devil.
> *


The drugs your Dr. prescribed you are the wrong type..

And being tht we are to always profess the Words of God from the Holy Bible He wrote for the World,(not our opinions) means that as long as you speak to us(always being your choice), you will ALWAYS read Biblical text from us. 

-I believe since you ever started having crap to say about us in here, we have repeatedly explained that to you. (What you thought ignorance meant is what you remain to show... you continuously ignore facts you are told)


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 10:49 AM~17305595
> *The drugs your Dr. prescribed you are the wrong type..
> *


And based on what you say, makes you just like those dumb females out there that feel like if their man isn't beating them up, then they dont really love them. 

Are you gay? 
Lonely?
Just tired speaking words uncared for?
Feel the need to have to try as hard as you can to try and "seem" like someone important? Failed so much at it, you felt it had to go to the point of disrespecting people for attention?

Doesn't matter what answers you have (lie or not) to any of those questions. You still need Jesus. 
He would *love* to have you, but does not need _you_.

-And remember, being a Christian, means aspiring to be Christ Like  So although we unconditionally love you too, we dont need you either.

So still.... GOD BLESS YOU!


----------



## REPENTANCE

2nd Timothy 2: 19-26

19Nevertheless the foundation of God standeth sure, having this seal, The Lord knoweth them that are his. And, let every one that nameth the name of Christ depart from iniquity.

20But in a great house there are not only vessels of gold and of silver, but also of wood and of earth; and some to honour, and some to dishonour.

21If a man therefore purge himself from these, he shall be a vessel unto honour, sanctified, and meet for the master's use, and prepared unto every good work.

22Flee also youthful lusts: but follow righteousness, faith, charity, peace, with them that call on the Lord out of a pure heart.

23But foolish and unlearned questions avoid, knowing that they do gender strifes.

24And the servant of the Lord must not strive; but be gentle unto all men, apt to teach, patient,

25In meekness instructing those that oppose themselves; if God peradventure will give them repentance to the acknowledging of the truth;

26And that they may recover themselves out of the snare of the devil, who are taken captive by him at his will.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 22 2010, 11:57 PM~17277796
> *So are MINE. But that was THIER CHOICE. If you knew history BROTHER, you would know that they chose to seperate themselves from the origin of God to migrate as far away as possible, to end up worshipping rocks and trees. Thats THIER faults. Gonna make it yours too just cuz "they fam"?
> *





> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 23 2010, 08:51 PM~17285403
> *Homie, they seperated from the tribe of Judah from the mideast 1st, then migrated to China(Mongolia).  A few hundred years LATER, what you say THEN happened. As i said, gotta know ALL of the history fam.
> *


Are you referring to the theory that SOME Native American tribes are descendants of the 10 lost tribes of Israel? According to the bible these tribes were exiled by the Assyrians, they didn’t choose to leave on their own free will saying “screw this I’m leaving so I can go worship rocks and trees”. If anything says they left under their own free will it was the book of Mormon. The general theory of the 10 lost tribes is based on religious tradition and speculation. Most of it is conflicting and can hardly be taken as factual. Even genetic testing has shown this not to be true.

This story was initially pimped out by Bartholeme de Las Casas’s who swore the Native Americans he encountered originated from Ancient Israel and the proof was in the Bible. This was heard again and again and promoted over the years by the Mormons, Christians and Jews (Manasseh Ben Israel’s book “The Hope of Israel”) because tradition said that when these tribes are reunited and restored to the holy land, the messianic age would be close at hand. They wanted to believe this. The bottom line is that this theory has many holes in it and is far from fact at this point.
Again you judged me and assumed I didn’t know my history.

BTW…out of curiosity are you Mormon? I’ve heard some Mormons referring to themselves as Christians recently.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17285431
> *And Im not judging you at all, your the one judging me just because you cant agree to disagree on what one person knows or in your case"thinks or just believes, the opposite of what you "know". As i said, shed that anger and we can get somewhere. Feeling dont change truth.  CAN WE AGREE ON THAT AT LEAST???? (Please notice its a question, NOT a comment)
> *


But you have judged me. You assumed that I have no knowledge of my “FAM”. And yes, I judged you as well. I assumed you were arrogant but its just your passion for your faith. I was wrong and so were you. 

Yes feelings don’t change ABSOLUTE truth. What truth are you referring to? My truth, your truth, the dogs truth…what truth? Personal truth (what makes the sense to US) is what we base our religious beliefs on. You believe in Christianity because it is the religious system that makes most sense to you. Does that make it the absolute truth? That question can only be answered by God. Can we agree on that???


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17285431
> *What story do you have for how the different clans of Native Americans became?(The seperation of the Indian people) The Europeans weren't here for that yet..
> Im Cherokee btw, u?
> *


Uhhh. Different groups settled in different areas regardless of where they came from. They established their culture and multiplied. That’s how most civilizations work.

I’m a mutt. Apache, Huichol, Mexican and English.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 23 2010, 12:21 AM~17277878
> *GOD cant be made a liar(notice thats ALLLLLL scientist attempt to disprove!?)
> *


Francis Collins; Christian, geneticist and former director of the human genome project, doesn’t. Not all scientists hate Christianity (or religion for that matter). You said you were a scientist didn’t you? What kind?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 11:51 AM~17305619
> *And based on what you say, makes you just like those dumb females out there that feel like if their man isn't beating them up, then they dont really love them.
> 
> Are you gay?
> Lonely?
> Just tired speaking words uncared for?
> Feel the need to have to try as hard as you can to try and "seem" like someone important? Failed so much at it, you felt it had to go to the point of disrespecting people for attention?
> 
> Doesn't matter what answers you have (lie or not) to any of those questions. You still need Jesus.
> He would love to have you, but does not need you.
> 
> -And remember, being a Christian, means aspiring to be Christ Like    So although we unconditionally love you too, we dont need you either.
> 
> So still.... GOD BLESS YOU!
> *


Your in love with a dude and you hate gay people. :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 11:49 AM~17305595
> *The drugs your Dr. prescribed you are the wrong type..
> 
> And being tht we are to always profess the Words of God from the Holy Bible He wrote for the World,(not our opinions) means that as long as you speak to us(always being your choice), you will ALWAYS read Biblical text from us.
> 
> -I believe since you ever started having crap to say about us in here, we have repeatedly explained that to you. (What you thought ignorance meant is what you remain to show... you continuously ignore facts you are told)
> *


You cant get facts from a fictional book. Thats why I ask to show me another source that agrees with your so called facts. Remember the whole "this book isn't lying to me, it says so right in the book?" You cant back up your claims from the bible, with more claims from the bible. It's obvious the book is fictional and your just too gay to see it.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 12:02 PM~17305747
> *2nd Timothy 2: 19-26
> 
> 19Nevertheless the foundation of God standeth sure, having this seal, The Lord knoweth them that are his. And, let every one that nameth the name of Christ depart from iniquity.
> 
> 20But in a great house there are not only vessels of gold and of silver, but also of wood and of earth; and some to honour, and some to dishonour.
> 
> 21If a man therefore purge himself from these, he shall be a vessel unto honour, sanctified, and meet for the master's use, and prepared unto every good work.
> 
> 22Flee also youthful lusts: but follow righteousness, faith, charity, peace, with them that call on the Lord out of a pure heart.
> 
> 23But foolish and unlearned questions avoid, knowing that they do gender strifes.
> 
> 24And the servant of the Lord must not strive; but be gentle unto all men, apt to teach, patient,
> 
> 25In meekness instructing those that oppose themselves; if God peradventure will give them repentance to the acknowledging of the truth;
> 
> 26And that they may recover themselves out of the snare of the devil, who are taken captive by him at his will.
> *


Curiosity is not a sin.... But we should exercise caution with our curiosity... yes, indeed. ~J.K. Rowling, "The Pensieve," Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, 2000, spoken by the character Albus Dumbledore


Numbing the pain for a while will make it worse when you finally feel it. ~J.K. Rowling, "The Parting of the Ways," Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, 2000, spoken by the character Albus Dumbledore


----------



## bart7777

Isnt it a fact that Albus Dumbledore is Gay no wonder you mention him so much just maybe your Gay also.
look it up on Google this what it says Harry Potter author JK Rowling has revealed that one of her characters, Hogwarts school headmaster Albus Dumbledore, is gay. 

If you want the link here it is http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7053982.stm


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 03:23 AM~17310948
> *Isnt it a fact that Albus Dumbledore is Gay no wonder you mention him so much just maybe your Gay also.
> look it up on Google this what it says Harry Potter author JK Rowling has revealed that one of her characters, Hogwarts school headmaster Albus Dumbledore, is gay.
> 
> If you want the link here it is http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7053982.stm
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: "It's great that JK has said this. It shows that there's no limit to what gay and lesbian people can do, even being a wizard headmaster."


----------



## Duez

Why do christians hate gay people?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 22 2010, 02:24 PM~17268610
> *Man...don't act like you wouldn't miss us if we stopped coming in here. We rally you guys together. We come in here, disagree with you, get you all pissed off, then you guys team up and start talking trash back. It's like how a drill instructer pisses his recruits off to bring them closer together as a team. We're doing you all a favor. Your welcome.
> 
> Repentance, you and I have had some discussion in the past and I respect you as a man for that. Same with jvasquez. But for real, all that you just wrote up there comes accross like you're trying to say that everyone who is not a believer in Christ is beneath those who are. Like your shit don't stink. I don't worship Christ, or any other religious figure. I'm not an Atheist. I do believe there is a creator. I just don't think man understands what that creator is, was, will do, or wants. Does that make you a better man than me? Can you look me in the eye and honestly say that? I know plenty of "believers" who don't take care of their family, do drugs, MOLEST CHILDREN, but they've accepted Christ as their lord. So I guess that's OK. I understand that behavior is not "Christ Like" and you all believe that only bible god can judge them, but you all are telling me that I am beneath those people because of my beliefs. WTF?! I don't want to debate the existance of god. I want to understand Christianity more so I can make educated decisions about MY FAITH. And guys you've helped me understand that this faith is like a street gang. You're either with us or against us. Basically F everyone else. They are the enemy. Really, the Taliban is the enemy, Hitler was the enemy. Non believers...enemy???If I'm your enemy, I'm fine with that. You all are not my enemy. You are helping establish my knowledge of Christianity.
> *



I'm a Christian and in my church we get along with everybody, catholics, atheists, lutherans, etc. 


we don't push religion on you we are all like family and welcome anybody through our doors 

so you can't say all christians are this way


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2010, 05:02 AM~17312642
> *Why do christians hate gay people?
> *



i don't hate them, I was laughing at the wizard headmaster remark duez


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 26 2010, 11:41 AM~17306190
> *But you have judged me. You assumed that I have no knowledge of my “FAM”. And yes, I judged you as well. I assumed you were arrogant but its just your passion for your faith. I was wrong and so were you.
> 
> Yes feelings don’t change ABSOLUTE truth. What truth are you referring to? My truth, your truth, the dogs truth…what truth? Personal truth (what makes the sense to US) is what we base our religious beliefs on. You believe in Christianity because it is the religious system that makes most sense to you. Does that make it the absolute truth? That question can only be answered by God.  Can we agree on that???
> *


Absolutely not. Again, you guys claim to want to come in here and learn, when its really to argue. Or at least for someone that truly might be trying to learn something(such as yourself), you still never get it because you dont listen(read) whats written. I've said over and over what being a Christian truly is. A relationship with a person names Jesus. Not with people of the same Church.

And God answers enough questions in the bible. I dont have a problem with that being the case. The evidence... Im not the one complaining about it.

This may just remain an argument based on the fact all things being said back and forth is over a blog room. Which takes forever. And yes, IN the Bible(or through common knowledge) If you want to truly learn something, you GO TO the place the subject is taught. The internet cant help you or anyone else misunderstanding, because you are'nt correctly seeking what your trying to learn. Anything I tell you is Gods words of fact, or whats gonna be considered my opinion, but are the facts of the life I lived(in the world, and which i live now(as a Christian). I know both sides, which is why Im not confused. I know through experience.

its not my job to forever try and get you to believe what I believe, but if you ask, sure, I'll tell.

Just read the Bible. Go to a Real Christian Church that when you walk in, is reading from the Bible and not just singing or telling personaly stories or giving self-help speeches.
Im suggesting to do so, because its only giving YOURSELF the chance to see what you claim to be looking for. 

Mormon, lol...

Whats happened with any tribe isn't important. Life is what it is today anyway, whats important is what happens with your soul tomorro.

Im done homie. At no point in time have i gotten on layitlow to argue with you or anyone else. I talk to you as a friend. I said already, my shiz does stink(but not so bad now im a vegan) meaning i never said i or any other Christian doesn't sin by any claim. Ifi judged you, sorry. If you judged me.. i dont care. And that was not stated to sound mean or something. It was to re-state, thats not what im here for on LiL. Especially not in a room designated for giving Praise to God.
~May God bless you..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 26 2010, 09:03 PM~17312650
> *I'm a Christian and in my church we get along with everybody,  catholics, atheists, lutherans, etc.
> we don't push religion on you    we are all like family and welcome anybody through our doors
> 
> so you can't say all christians are this way
> *


x2. Theres trannys, gays, lesbians, ex cons, ex killers etc in mine... and we are all friends.
But of course, people that dont actually go to these places, wouldn't know. And always assume the dumbest things.

People that know nothing of what a real Church is comprised of, dont get that Church is simply Rehab. Rehabilitation for people who do wrong in life. Those admitted, are all self admitted because thats the only way it works. Meaning everyone that choses to go is Repenting(turning) on their bad ways.

Over all meaning of Church= Rehab for Sinners.

And ALL people sin. Which means All people are supposed to go. But being no one is forced, those that dont go; i must say look very stupid complaining about anything at all. Those that complain/talk crap about those that do go, are simply hating on the peace they choose or have chosen to not obtain.

Like a person that cuts themself, doesn't put on a band-aid knowing they are created to heal, and then wants to blame who ever else isn't hurt for their own pain.

God's good and Im glad & thankful to know Him. Praise God.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 26 2010, 03:41 PM~17308645
> *Curiosity is not a sin.... But we should exercise caution with our curiosity... yes, indeed.  ~J.K. Rowling, "The Pensieve," Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, 2000, spoken by the character Albus Dumbledore
> Numbing the pain for a while will make it worse when you finally feel it.  ~J.K. Rowling, "The Parting of the Ways," Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, 2000, spoken by the character Albus Dumbledore
> *


Curiosity does not involve judgment in the process of learning the subject saught.

"Be eager to listen and slow to speak" a fellow LiL's signature

A person can listen and speak at the same time. And if you dont listen, you dont learn.
Those that speak the most, know the least.

I learned that going to school. Especially riding the bus. The loudest kids that always had stuff to say, said the dumbest things.

And the quietest people are the smartest because they are always observing.
As well, thats why some say "you gotta watch out for the quiet ones" saying that they are crazy being something of mass info is usually on their minds.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 26 2010, 03:37 PM~17308606
> *Your in love with a dude and you hate gay people. :wow:
> *


God has no sex. And post where i said i hate gay people. (Show your not a liar)


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 26 2010, 11:43 AM~17306217
> *Francis Collins; Christian, geneticist and former director of the human genome project, doesn’t. Not all scientists hate Christianity (or religion for that matter). You said you were a scientist didn’t you? What kind?
> *


Mainly a Chemist. But all around still.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 26 2010, 03:40 PM~17308633
> *You cant get facts from a fictional book. Thats why I ask to show me another source that agrees with your so called facts. Remember the whole "this book isn't lying to me, it says so right in the book?" You cant back up your claims from the bible, with more claims from the bible. It's obvious the book is fictional and your just too gay to see it.
> *


You wrote my point in your first line. You keep asking for some other book to re-prove a factual one. That alone makes no since.
You proofs been pictures of the solar system and other peoples quotes based off assumption. 
...Say it aint so...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Apr 26 2010, 10:14 PM~17312826-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2. Theres trannys, gays, lesbians, *ex cons, ex killers* etc in mine... and we are all friends.
> But of course, people that dont actually go to these places, wouldn't know. And always assume the dumbest things.
> 
> People that know nothing of what a real Church is comprised of, dont get that Church is simply Rehab. Rehabilitation for people who do wrong in life. Those admitted, are all self admitted because thats the only way it works. Meaning everyone that choses to go is Repenting(turning) on their bad ways.
> 
> Over all meaning of Church= * Rehab* for Sinners.
> 
> And ALL people sin. Which means All people are supposed to go. But being no one is forced, those that dont go; i must say look very stupid complaining about anything at all.  Those that complain/talk crap about those that do go, are simply hating on the peace they choose or have chosen to not obtain.
> 
> Like a person that cuts themself, doesn't put on a band-aid knowing they are created to heal, and then wants to blame who ever else isn't hurt for their own pain.
> 
> God's good and Im glad & thankful to know Him. Praise God.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I assumed would be there. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 10:23 PM~17312963
> *God has no sex. And post where i said i hate gay people. (Show your not a liar)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus didnt have a penis? :wow: Where did the wine go?
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 10:27 PM~17313006
> *You wrote my point in your first line. You keep asking for some other book to re-prove a factual one. That alone makes no since.
> You proofs been pictures of the solar system and other peoples quotes based off assumption.
> ...Say it aint so...
> *


...It aint so...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 26 2010, 09:32 PM~17313074
> *Thats what I assumed would be there. :wow:
> Jesus didnt have a penis? :wow: Where did the wine go?
> ...It aint so...
> *


Wow you love to waist time..


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 10:48 PM~17313292
> *Wow you love to waist time..
> *


Your the one with the long ass posts. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

....copied from google.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 05:14 AM~17312826
> *x2. Theres trannys, gays, lesbians, ex cons, ex killers etc in mine... and we are all friends.
> But of course, people that dont actually go to these places, wouldn't know. And always assume the dumbest things.
> 
> People that know nothing of what a real Church is comprised of, dont get that Church is simply Rehab. Rehabilitation for people who do wrong in life. Those admitted, are all self admitted because thats the only way it works. Meaning everyone that choses to go is Repenting(turning) on their bad ways.
> 
> Over all meaning of Church=  Rehab for Sinners.
> 
> And ALL people sin. Which means All people are supposed to go. But being no one is forced, those that dont go; i must say look very stupid complaining about anything at all.  Those that complain/talk crap about those that do go, are simply hating on the peace they choose or have chosen to not obtain.
> 
> Like a person that cuts themself, doesn't put on a band-aid knowing they are created to heal, and then wants to blame who ever else isn't hurt for their own pain.
> 
> God's good and Im glad & thankful to know Him. Praise God.
> *



yes you really can't pin everything on christians in my opinion, or catholics, atheists, etc.

it's like everything else there are bad apples that spoil the bunch


----------



## bart7777

As I told you once and I will say it again its not about hating ****, Gays, Queers or what ever you will like to call them in my Church being a Pastor or Minister I have had 2 guys that used to be Gay, and now they praised God and one of them is already married to a wonderful sister.

Thats what Jesus can do remember God is good all the time but why I ask if your gay cause the people that argue the most are the ones who are hurting the most deep inside something is bothering them.

Who knows if you where molested who knows if you have suffered but I tell you something no matter what you been thru it can be replaced with Love, in Jesus name come on its time to admit that you need someone like Christ or else you wouldnt be here bothering with us.

Or another you where raised as a christian and something you either saw driffted you away I tell you its time you put your faith in only Jesus and not in anyone else come back we love you in Jesus name and remember your still my brother and may God bless you all the time :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 12:09 AM~17314134
> *As I told you once and I will say it again its not about hating ****, Gays, Queers or what ever you will like to call them in my Church being a Pastor or Minister I have had 2 guys that used to be Gay, and now they praised God and one of them is already married to a wonderful sister.
> 
> Thats what Jesus can do remember God is good all the time but why I ask if your gay cause the people that argue the most are the ones who are hurting the most deep inside something is bothering them.
> 
> Who knows if you where molested who knows if you have suffered but I tell you something no matter what you been thru it can be replaced with Love, in Jesus name come on its time to admit that you need someone like Christ or else you wouldnt be here bothering with us.
> 
> Or another you where raised as a christian and something you either saw driffted you away I tell you its time you put your faith in only Jesus and not in anyone else come back we love you in Jesus name and remember your still my brother and may God bless you all the time  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Straight up called em **** and said Jesus could fix them. :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 10:24 PM~17312976
> *Mainly a Chemist. But all around still.
> *


 :wow: Would be a sick job. Who did you work for?


----------



## Duez

Here this has to do with what we're talking about in here. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538439


----------



## Duez

Donate if you guys can.


----------



## NIMSTER64

A teenage boy had just passed his driving test and inquired of his father

as to when they could discuss his use of the car.



His father said he'd make a deal with his son: 'You bring your grades up

from a C to a B average, study your Bible a little, and get your hair cut.

Then we'll talk about the car.'



The boy thought about that for a moment, decided he'd settle for the

offer, and they agreed on it.



After about six weeks his father said, 'Son, you've brought your grades up

and I've observed that you have been studying your Bible, but I'm

disappointed you haven't had your hair cut.



The boy said, 'You know, Dad, I've been thinking about that, and I've

noticed in my studies of the Bible that Samson had long hair, John the

Baptist had long hair, Moses had long hair...and there's even strong

evidence that Jesus had long hair.'



To this his father replied, 'Did you also notice they all walked

everywhere they went?


----------



## Duez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2010, 03:49 PM~17316295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




now you're quoting shit off a tv show :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 27 2010, 02:09 PM~17315774
> *A teenage boy had just passed his driving test and inquired of his father
> 
> as to when they could discuss his use of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> His father said he'd make a deal with his son:  'You bring your grades up
> 
> from a C to a B average, study your Bible a little, and get your hair cut.
> 
> Then we'll talk about the car.'
> 
> 
> 
> The boy thought about that for a moment, decided he'd settle for the
> 
> offer, and they agreed on it.
> 
> 
> 
> After about six weeks his father said, 'Son, you've brought your grades up
> 
> and I've observed that you have been studying your Bible, but I'm
> 
> disappointed you haven't had your hair cut.
> 
> 
> 
> The boy said, 'You know, Dad, I've been thinking about that, and I've
> 
> noticed in my studies of the Bible that Samson had long hair, John the
> 
> Baptist had long hair, Moses had long hair...and there's even strong
> 
> evidence that Jesus had long hair.'
> 
> 
> 
> To this his father replied, 'Did you also notice they all walked
> 
> everywhere they went?
> *



lol


----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 27 2010, 09:56 AM~17316829
> *now you're quoting shit off a tv show :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Pertains to this discussion.


----------



## Duez

Who Discovered America First?

Christopher Columbus? No.
Eric the Red? No.
Ancient Chinese? No.
Ancestors of Native Americans? No.
The first person to discover America was Noah!

How do we know?

We know that Noah put two of every kind of animal on the Ark (except that he put either two or 7 of the clean animals). Since thousands of species of animals are found only in North, Central or South America, then Noah must have come to America to perhaps capture, and certainly to release, them.










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez

Christian Lowriders Check in!

Checking in on the brothers and sisters in the FAITH.

JESUS is LORD!

LORD of ALL!

CREATOR of HEAVEN and EARTH!

:worship: ALL Praise to the LORD JESUS!

The reason I ride, the reason to live, and the giver of Life.

Stay up family.


----------



## bart7777

O now you think your so smart let me tell you who discovered America, It is said that it was Christopher Columbus but the name America came from Amerigo Vespucci and yea there are fact that prove that Chinese where the first to discovered America.

But let me tell you something you mention Noah discovered America which is wrong cause at that time the name America didnt exist he maybe discovered Land but not a place called America be real cause your smartness actually is stupidity to others May God bless you kid.


----------



## Duez

Why does everybody keep making it a point to mention my smarts?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2010, 12:38 PM~17317877
> *Why does everybody keep making it a point to mention my smarts? (or the lack of)
> *


Fixed


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 11:37 AM~17317865
> *O now you think your so smart let me tell you who discovered America, It is said that it was Christopher Columbus but the name America came from Amerigo Vespucci  and yea there are fact that prove that Chinese where the first to discovered America.
> 
> But let me tell you something you mention Noah discovered America which is wrong cause at that time the name America didnt exist he maybe discovered Land but not a place called America be real cause your smartness actually is stupidity to others May God bless you kid.
> *


You must be really old to call a 30 year old a kid. :cheesy: OldFart666


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 27 2010, 11:39 AM~17317887
> *Fixed
> *


Again, you felt compelled to comment on my intelligence. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2010, 12:40 PM~17317897
> *Again, you felt compelled to comment on my intelligence.  :biggrin:
> *


Don't hate the playa, hate the devil.


----------



## bart7777

If your 30 you should act like a grown man instead of acting as a child just maybe you where raised spoiled no wonder you are what you are but either way Jesus loves you .


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 11:57 AM~17318072
> *If your 30 you should act like a grown man instead of acting as a child just maybe you where raised spoiled no wonder you are what you are but either way Jesus loves you .
> *


Child? You still believe some magic sky man is gonna take you to outer space when you die. Grow up kid.
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bart7777

I will always belive on him, why cause ever since I decided to take the first step to prove if it was truth or another lie, He has responded in a Mighty way .

And till this day I am glad I was able to open up my heart to Jesus, remember this is not religion this is all about salvation .

I was nothing before and now I even get invited by the Mayor here where am at I thank the Lord for his Mercy.

And you can also be someone in Christ you just have to take that same step I did I used to say deep within me I am a courage man no one needs to tell me what to do what to belive or nothing but ever since I proved Jesus he makes a humble person out of you with Love, and peace within you May God bless you ...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2010, 07:49 AM~17316295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


-A Script

A fools assumption is remains what it is. FOOLISH
-Me(not an actor using someone elses written words, which u bible haters cant stand)


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 27 2010, 10:29 AM~17317779
> *Christian Lowriders Check in!
> 
> Checking in on the brothers and sisters in the FAITH.
> 
> JESUS is LORD!
> 
> LORD of ALL!
> 
> CREATOR of HEAVEN and EARTH!
> 
> :worship: ALL Praise to the LORD JESUS!
> 
> The reason I ride, the reason to live, and the giver of Life.
> 
> Stay up family.
> *


x2 "Here!" :biggrin: God bless us all!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2010, 10:38 AM~17317877
> *Why does everybody keep making it a point to mention my smarts?
> *


Thats just the deal. You come in here for attention attempting to sound like someone with intellegence. Every issue/argument, talk or what ever that has to do with you, is really About You.

Do you know why Satan was cast out of heaven??

No, i know you dont. But its your constant act(thorn in your flesh), Pride. You want to be the most important, but sinfully enough, i still cant believe your trying to pull gaining it in a room created for God. 

Do you know what a loser is?

Yeeees you do, but would change it to what you want it to be rather than what you.. i mean it.. no i mean You are. Part that sucks, is that you dont have to be, but you remain to choose.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 02:43 PM~17318526
> *Thats just the deal. You come in here for attention attempting to sound like someone with intellegence.  Every issue/argument, talk or what ever that has to do with you, is really About You.
> 
> Do you know why Satan was cast out of heaven??
> 
> No, i know you dont. But its your constant act(thorn in your flesh), Pride. You want to be the most important, but sinfully enough, i still cant believe your trying to pull gaining it in a room created for God.
> 
> Do you know what a loser is?
> 
> Yeeees you do, but would change it to what you want it to be rather than what you.. i mean it.. no i mean You are.    Part that sucks, is that you dont have to be, but you remain to choose.
> *


it can't be, the Angels didn't have free will, that is an honor bestowed only upon Man.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 27 2010, 12:07 PM~17318740
> *it can't be, the Angels didn't have free will, that is an honor bestowed only upon Man.
> *


.....PASS..... aka "FAIL!"

Cast means sent, not left. But notice that question wasn't to you.. see wut happens!?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17312692
> *Absolutely not. Again, you guys claim to want to come in here and learn, when its really to argue. Or at least for someone that truly might be trying to learn something(such as yourself), you still never get it because you dont listen(read) whats written.
> *


How do you know I haven’t read the bible already? I’m reading it now for the second time (I’m on Ephesians), the first time was as a teenager. I’m now 31. I’ve also read the Torah and the Koran. I have my own interpretation of all of these books but I want to know how other people interpret them since that has an effect on my life and my family’s lives. How people interpret the religious text influences their behavior, morals and actions in the world through government, politics, terrorism, schools…everything. Our disagreement doesn’t mean I didn’t listen.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17312692
> *I've said over and over what being a Christian truly is. A relationship with a person names Jesus. Not with people of the same Church.
> *


C’MON REPENTANCE! Are you saying you would be a Christian if you grew up alone on a deserted island and found a bible?! If your faith has nothing to do with other people or going to church, why are you telling me to go to church? Why are you in this topic praising Jesus and talking with others about it? If it’s only about you and Jesus, why have this topic, or church for that matter? Just stay in your room and read the bible, pray and worship.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17312692
> *And God answers enough questions in the bible. I dont have a problem with that being the case. The evidence... Im not the one complaining about it.
> *


Yes, God DOES have answers in the bible, and you not having a problem with them is fine with me. It should be this way for everyone’s beliefs. I respect that. But that doesn’t make those answers right. You believe what men have written down and feel in your heart that these statements are absolute truth otherwise you wouldn’t believe them. Remember, feelings aren’t truth? My feelings aren’t truth either but I don’t claim to know absolute truth.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17312692
> *And yes, IN the Bible(or through common knowledge) If you want to truly learn something, you GO TO the place the subject is taught. The internet cant help you or anyone else misunderstanding, because you are'nt correctly seeking what your trying to learn.
> *


I have been to the place the subject is taught…many times. I’m still going there even to this day. I’m not depending on the internet to educate me. As I said before I want hear people beliefs and interpretations of their faith. I have mine, what’s yours?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17312692
> *Anything I tell you is Gods words of fact, or whats gonna be considered my opinion, but are the facts of the life I lived(in the world, and which i live now(as a Christian). I know both sides, which is why Im not confused. I know through experience.
> *


Very well put. This is your deal. Not mankind’s deal.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17312692
> *its not my job to forever try and get you to believe what I believe, but if you ask, sure, I'll tell.
> *


Don’t worry, I don’t expect you to forever try and get me to believe in what you believe. It won’t happen. But I do appreciate your responses.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17312692
> *Just read the Bible. Go to a Real Christian Church that when you walk in, is reading from the Bible and not just singing or telling personaly stories or giving self-help speeches.
> Im suggesting to do so, because its only giving YOURSELF the chance to see what you claim to be looking for.
> *


I’m reading the bible now. I go to Catholic Church (not sure what you consider a real Christian church) every Sunday as my wife is Catholic and it means a lot to her that at least go with her. So I do, and I listen. It’s been that way for years.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17312692
> *Mormon, lol...
> *


Why are you laughing? A lot of what you said aligns with the Mormon faith.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17312692
> *Whats happened with any tribe isn't important.
> *


Why did you bring it up then? Were you trying to argue with me? :0


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17312692
> *Life is what it is today anyway, whats important is what happens with your soul tomorro.
> *


So, what is going on today isn’t important. I disagree. You wouldn’t be saying that if your child was being molested by a priest. Today and tomorrow is important.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17312692
> *Im done homie. At no point in time have i gotten on layitlow to argue with you or anyone else. I talk to you as a friend.
> *


I appreciate that. Thank you.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17312692
> * I said already, my shiz does stink(but not so bad now im a vegan) meaning i never said i or any other Christian doesn't sin by any claim. Ifi judged you, sorry.
> *


I guess my personal problem with Christianity or any religion for that matter is arrogance. It’s the thought that people of faith have some bit of factual information that I don’t; or that “I just don’t get it”. Religious groups don’t have any facts about the world that I don’t have. They don’t have any special powers that I don’t have. They haven’t figured out some magical thing. Neither have I. None of us know anything when it comes to absolute truth, so when I hear “well I used to believe that way but now I’m saved” or “It’s their fault they’re going to hell because they didn’t believe” it really pisses me off because those statements are arrogant. The bottom line is that ALL religion demands that there be no room for debate. You either believe or you don’t. And if you don’t you will be punished. I understand that concept is OK with you Repentance and many others in here but that concept only divides people even further. It creates more tension in the world and ultimately, wars. You (Christians) all honestly think I’m lost because I don’t accept Jesus as my lord. You think you have a truth that I do not see. That makes me inferior to you because you assume that “I don’t get it” and that I’m “lost”. I do get it. I just think it’s wrong.


----------



## leo

:drama: :rofl:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 01:34 PM~17319613
> *I guess my personal problem with Christianity or any religion for that matter is arrogance. It’s the thought that people of faith have some bit of factual information that I don’t; or that “I just don’t get it”. Religious groups don’t have any facts about the world that I don’t have. They don’t have any special powers that I don’t have. They haven’t figured out some magical thing. Neither have I. None of us know anything when it comes to absolute truth, so when I hear “well I used to believe that way but now I’m saved” or “It’s their fault they’re going to hell because they didn’t believe” it really pisses me off because those statements are arrogant. The bottom line is that ALL religion demands that there be no room for debate. You either believe or you don’t. And if you don’t you will be punished. I understand that concept is OK with you Repentance and many others in here but that concept only divides people even further. It creates more tension in the world and ultimately, wars. You (Christians) all honestly think I’m lost because I don’t accept Jesus as my lord. You think you have a truth that I do not see. That makes me inferior to you because you assume that “I don’t get it” and that I’m “lost”. I do get it. I just think it’s wrong.
> *


That is exactly how I feel, in a million years I could have never wrote that so perfectly straight to my core feelings, Thx


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 01:34 PM~17319613
> *I guess my personal problem with Christianity or any religion for that matter is arrogance. It’s the thought that people of faith have some bit of factual information that I don’t; or that “I just don’t get it”. Religious groups don’t have any facts about the world that I don’t have. They don’t have any special powers that I don’t have. They haven’t figured out some magical thing. Neither have I. None of us know anything when it comes to absolute truth, so when I hear “well I used to believe that way but now I’m saved” or “It’s their fault they’re going to hell because they didn’t believe” it really pisses me off because those statements are arrogant. The bottom line is that ALL religion demands that there be no room for debate. You either believe or you don’t. And if you don’t you will be punished. I understand that concept is OK with you Repentance and many others in here but that concept only divides people even further. It creates more tension in the world and ultimately, wars. You (Christians) all honestly think I’m lost because I don’t accept Jesus as my lord. You think you have a truth that I do not see. That makes me inferior to you because you assume that “I don’t get it” and that I’m “lost”. I do get it. I just think it’s wrong.
> *


Its not what we think, its what God(you say is wrong) says. I've already explained that in a persons rules of their house and who is invited in. Those that want to come in your home with "arrogance" against your house rules wouldn't get in if you held them up.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 03:10 PM~17318755
> *.....PASS..... aka "FAIL!"
> 
> Cast means sent, not left. But notice that question wasn't to you.. see wut happens!?
> *


Lucifer having pride is exercising free will= you fail and so does your blind interpretation of a book you aren't able to explain or understand.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 01:32 PM~17319599
> *So, what is going on today isn’t important. I disagree. You wouldn’t be saying that if your child was being molested by a priest. Today and tomorrow is important.
> *


Im talking about your soul. The subject is your soul, not some off the side anology like what you stated. And it doesn't match up to what i said at all. 
Theres spiritual speak and regular speak. One you cant gain without wisdom, and wisdom cant be gained without faith. Im sure you think thats arrogant, bt your right in a manner. You would say thats us not caring, but its God thats not. I cant say "sorry" because its not my rule. Its absolutley your right to not like it just because you dont understand it.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 01:32 PM~17319589
> *Why did you bring it up then? Were you trying to argue with me?  :0
> *


You brought it up, trying to claim the native americans never knew the word of God. As though They were here and never migrate from the mideast. Then you later stated they did, saying they left away from the people that killed them etc etc.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 01:31 PM~17319582
> *Why are you laughing? A lot of what you said aligns with the Mormon faith.
> *


Catholics worship Mary, You claim to read many books of perverse faiths. You are obviously confused about the Christian faith, which is how/why you are able say i sound anything like a mormon.
But as I've said before(and you should see by now if you've read all of these books of different religions) that they have all copied scripture from the original Holy Bible.

And it was sorta funny cuz I've never heard that one before. But seriously all the way long... that shows how confused you are. -But granted, its why you claim to be in here.
-Which is BS after you already stated that what I/we tell you, is something you will never... hold on let me grab it..

"Don’t worry, I don’t expect you to forever try and get me to believe in what you believe. It won’t happen. But I do appreciate your responses"

So as i said. You need to go to a Real Christian church which teaches the entire bible, to give YOURSELF a chance. But you already confessed why you dont.. but really cant get it. Because you locked yourself out. aka biblically known as"Stiff necked", hood known as "hard headed".
Ultimately, your choice.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 27 2010, 01:36 PM~17319638
> *That is exactly how I feel, in a million years I could have never wrote that so perfectly straight to my core feelings, Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Obviously you aint read enough to as well understand why you Dont understand.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 05:31 PM~17320207
> *Catholics worship Mary,</span> You claim to read many books of perverse faiths. You are obviously confused about the Christian faith, which is how/why you are able say i sound anything like a mormon.
> But as I've said before(and you should see by now if you've read all of these books of different religions) that they have all copied scripture from the original Holy Bible.
> 
> And it was sorta funny cuz I've never heard that one before. But seriously all the way long... that shows how confused you are.  -But granted, its why you claim to be in here.
> -Which is BS after you already stated that what I/we tell you, is something you will never... hold on let me grab it..
> 
> "Don’t worry, I don’t expect you to forever try and get me to believe in what you believe. <span style=\'color:red\'>It won’t happen. But I do appreciate your responses"
> 
> So as i said. You need to go to a Real Christian church which teaches the entire bible, to give YOURSELF a chance.  But you already confessed why you dont.. but really cant get it. Because you locked yourself out. aka biblically known as"Stiff necked", hood known as "hard headed".
> Ultimately, your choice.
> *


Nope, and this makes you THE most ignorant. That is saying something too homie. 

The revere Mary.

And "real Christian Church"? Do you know what the word Catholic means? Your little version of this nonsense is VERY young and has a judgmental side like no other since the Crusades.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 01:22 PM~17319506
> *How do you know I haven’t read the bible already? I’m reading it now for the second time (I’m on Ephesians), the first time was as a teenager. I’m now 31. I’ve also read the Torah and the Koran. I have my own interpretation of all of these books but I want to know how other people interpret them since that has an effect on my life and my family’s lives. How people interpret the religious text influences their behavior, morals and actions in the world through government, politics, terrorism, schools…everything. Our disagreement doesn’t mean I didn’t listen.
> *


God doesn't change, people do. Peoples reflection of their actions dont describe the Christian God, The Christian God describes/reflects the Christian God. If im not mistaken, its the people that are in here professing their faith that are the only ones wan/women enough to say they are sinful and need help. But being that anyone does or does not, does not change God, his rules, or whats to happen today or tomorro under His command. It is what it is. Not what we feel or want it to be.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 02:36 PM~17320268
> *Obviously you aint read enough to as well understand why you Dont understand.
> *


Obivously you cant except that not everyone thinks like you


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 01:24 PM~17319516
> *C’MON REPENTANCE! Are you saying you would be a Christian if you grew up alone on a deserted island and found a bible?! If your faith has nothing to do with other people or going to church, why are you telling me to go to church? Why are you in this topic praising Jesus and talking with others about it? If it’s only about you and Jesus, why have this topic, or church for that matter? Just stay in your room and read the bible, pray and worship.
> *


You missed my point. My point is Being a Christian is trying to be like Jesus Christ. Not the people in the Church also trying as well, nor the pastor or any other member of the Church. But in being a Christian part of what goes with it is going to Church. But church is to prasie and worship God in Christ honor.
Indeed its Gods command that we go to Church and fellowship being he said every faithful memeber of the Church, is as a certain member of the human body. All having certain abilities, and job functions. All to do one thing, keep the Church upheld.

The issue is that if you dont go to Church first knowing you are going to fulfill your relationship with God through Christ in the act of obedience, than all else you do is flawed. Because it will turn into an act of tradition which means nothing to your own heart, which is whats most important to God.
Whats in your heart and what your do with it.
Being Gods care is what matters, how He loves.. is what gets you guys upset. Being He's able to forgive these molesters you keep speaking about and let them in heaven to. 

If you want to understand why He's like that, first, turn off your personal judgment on how you view life(being you didn't even create it or anything in it to feel you have some right to call shots) and read the Bible not as another/some book like all the rest.
You need to understand that the Holy Bible is called "Gods Word" and "A 66 book love letter", because its a person(His own words) being said directly to you.
If you refuse to believe before you begin that the words of the Bible dont matter because"they are old" and "things have changed" or ANYTHING ELSE, you cannot grasp anything at all because you are still being hard hearted putting yourself before him. Meaning you are refusing to listen to what He has to say to you which He only wrote in the first place because it is All vital and yes, He cares.
He cannot work in you if you dont let Him. And he's not mad at you if you dont want Him to, He's sad.

He's mad at Adam and Eve for not doing their job as our lesser ancestors didn't by passing along His words to every child. This is why today there are so many stories, and we have to talk to "argue" about this today.

And Christ said He's not comming back till His words reach all 4 corners of the earth. Obviously you dont believe in miracles or that God is not bigger than every issue you can invision, but you can give examples of how some didn't get the words or what ever... but Gods always working and His job will be done.
Once THAT happens, EVERY KNEE WILL BOW AND EVERY TOUNGE WILL CONFESS.

You are missing alot if you say this is your second time around reading and still dont know this. But i already explained why. Your reading the Bible as a plain book... or worst, just a story. Read it in your heart understanding that those words from beginning to end, is God speaking directly to you. Then you will see what you have not seen before and feel that scariness i told you about before.

Please believe me, I pray you gain the wisdom of Gods word and gain the wild experiences of His blessings. Not arguing or misunderstandings forever.
Hopefully one day we can meet, sit, talk and Read it together going through it together. Cuz thats actually what we are supposed to do.

--And sorry, but on the contrary to how I wrote what i said before for you t take it the wrong way.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 27 2010, 02:58 PM~17320526
> *Obivously you cant except that not everyone thinks like you
> *


That was a double negative. So no, cuz thats not even correct speaking.

If everyone thought like me, there would be no purpose in a blog room.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 27 2010, 02:38 PM~17320310
> *Nope, and this makes you THE most ignorant. That is saying something too homie.
> 
> The revere Mary.
> 
> And "real Christian Church"? Do you know what the word Catholic means? Your little version of this nonsense is VERY young and has a judgmental side like no other since the Crusades.
> *


Thats cool homie. You aint worth talkin to. Its really uncared how you view things or ou so called form of intellegence. People get furthur with Duez than u...


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 03:05 PM~17320585
> *That was a double negative. So no, cuz thats not even correct speaking.
> 
> If everyone thought like me, there would be no purpose in a blog room.
> *


Yep my spelling sucks but thx capt obivous, This just goes to prove the fact he was saying that you think you are above everyone else and goes back to why I dislike you,


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 27 2010, 03:07 PM~17320605
> *Yep my spelling sucks but thx capt obivous, This just goes to prove the fact he was saying that you think you are above everyone else and goes back to why I dislike you,
> *


Groovy. So keep comming in to see me right? Right?


----------



## REPENTANCE

I dont wish your guys non-since upon anyone at all, but do you at all go in the muslim or what ever other religious rooms there are and talk down on them?

Ill answer my own question.. If No. Because this one carries the truth. :0 
Thanks for the confirmation guys.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 03:08 PM~17320620
> *Groovy. So keep comming in to see me right? Right?
> *


Just because I came into this topic does not mean I came into see you. Your not even the topic starter, But this again shows your argonance


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 06:06 PM~17320599
> *Thats cool homie. You aint worth talkin to. Its really uncared how you view things or ou so called form of intellegence. People get furthur with Duez than u...
> *


Nice try, I would love to one day realize that no matter what I do my fate is sealed. Then who would give a shit what people like you thought.

You are the kind of person that made me question the bible in the first place. You never answer questions, instead you try and belittle the asker and pretend to be superior. 

If you can ever answer a question with an original thought or maybe not be such a judgemental prick hiding behind a "real" christian "churches" "teachings" then I will have more than just an argument.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 02:23 PM~17320132
> *Im talking about your soul. The subject is your soul, not some off the side anology like what you stated. And it doesn't match up to what i said at all.
> Theres spiritual speak and regular speak. One you cant gain without wisdom, and wisdom cant be gained without faith. Im sure you think thats arrogant, bt your right in a manner. You would say thats us not caring, but its God thats not. I cant say "sorry" because its not my rule. Its absolutley your right to not like it just because you dont understand it.
> *


So wisdom is only attained through your faith. If that's not arrogant, I don't know what is. I'm glad you recognized that. But, why does it have to be the Christian faith?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 27 2010, 06:10 PM~17320653
> *Just because I came into this topic does not mean I came into see you. Your not even the topic starter, But this again shows your argonance
> *


understatement.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 27 2010, 03:10 PM~17320653
> *Just because I came into this topic does not mean I came into see you. Your not even the topic starter, But this again shows your argonance
> *


Yet your still talking to me when i never spoke to you. So you start talking to me(a topic) then.. ooooh nm

You guys need at least to learn to practice what you preach.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 03:12 PM~17320680
> *So wisdom is only attained through your faith. If that's not arrogant, I don't know what is. I'm glad you recognized that. But, why does it have to be the Christian faith?
> *


Christian is of Jewish. We know they dont hold much, but its what God had set up IN JESUS CHRIST. That was His purpose to come.
And im referring to wisdom of God as I said. Not of anything else.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 06:15 PM~17320712
> *Christian is of Jewish. We know they dont hold much, but its what God had set up IN JESUS CHRIST. That was His purpose to come.
> And im referring to wisdom of God as I said. Not of anything else.
> *


you are damn near speaking in tongues with this one, what exactly are you trying to/not to say?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 27 2010, 03:10 PM~17320653
> *Just because I came into this topic does not mean I came into see you. Your not even the topic starter, But this again shows your argonance
> *


Im arrogant because I stand up for mine? Suck my arrogance then. I didn't have to say that being you guys keep comming in here to seek it out..


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Apr 27 2010, 03:13 PM~17320686-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yet your still talking to me when i never spoke to you. So you start talking to me(a topic) then.. ooooh nm
> 
> You guys need at least to learn to practice what you preach.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did post up in this topic but I never directly qouted you, until after you qouted me
> page 358
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Apr 22 2010, 11:54 PM~17277783
> *uhhh BYE!?
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 27 2010, 03:16 PM~17320728
> *you are damn near speaking in tongues with this one, what exactly are you trying to/not to say?
> *


Thats cool homie. You aint worth talkin to. Its really uncared how you view things or your so called form of intellegence. People get furthur with Duez than u...

Is what im trying to say to You.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 27 2010, 03:17 PM~17320734
> *I did post up in this topic but I never directly qouted you, until after you qouted me
> page 358
> *


Wow... were getting somewhere fast with this!

I said nm guy. nm=Never Mind.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 03:17 PM~17320731
> *Im arrogant because I stand up for mine? Suck my arrogance then. I didn't have to say that being you guys keep comming in here to seek it out..
> *


Once again just because we come in hear does not mean we are coming in here to speak with your foolish self,

Maybe someone comes in here originally to gain further knoweldge of your religion do you want your behavior to be the first thing they see ?

This is not why I came in, I came in simply for entertainment purpose


----------



## REPENTANCE

Jesus Christ


----------



## REPENTANCE

I Looooove................. JESUS CHRIST!


----------



## REPENTANCE

Yeshua Hamashiach!!!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 06:19 PM~17320746
> *Thats cool homie. You aint worth talkin to. Its really uncared</span> how you view things or your so called form of intellegence. People get furthur with Duez than u...
> 
> Is what im trying to say to You.
> *


the hell are you trying to say?


----------



## REPENTANCE

I pray the Holy Spirit over flow these Demonic ones out. Wheres all the "Christian Lowriders" thats supposed to be checkin' in!??
Im here for lovers, not haters.


----------



## Airborne

Religion is dangerous because it allows human beings who don't have all the answers to think that they do. Most people would think it's wonderful when someone says, 'I'm willing Lord, I'll do whatever you want me to do.' Except that since there are no gods actually talking to us, that void is filled in by people with their own corruptions and limitations and agendas.


----------



## Airborne

Anyone who tells you that they know, they just know what happens when you die, I promise you, you don't. How can I be so sure? Because I don't know and you do not possess mental powers that I do not.


----------



## Airborne

The only appropriate attitude for man to have about the big questions, is not the arrogant certitude that is the hallmark of religion, but doubt. Doubt is humble and that is what man needs to be, considering that human history is just a litany of getting shit dead wrong.


----------



## Airborne

The plain fact is religion must die for mankind to live. The hour is getting very late to be able to indulge in having key decisions made by religious people - by irrationalists - by those who would steer the ship of state, not by a compass, but by the equivalent of reading the entrails of a chicken.


----------



## bart7777

Praise the Lord Jesus Christ


----------



## bart7777

Forget the chicken I rather go fishing remember God is Good all the time..


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 03:37 PM~17320926
> *Forget the chicken I rather go fishing remember God is Good all the time..
> *


Im honestly allegirc to fish
and tree nuts


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 02:26 PM~17320156
> *You brought it up, trying to claim the native americans never knew the word of God. As though They were here and never migrate from the mideast. Then you later stated they did, saying they left away from the people that killed them etc etc.
> *


Never once did I say that zero native americans know the word of god. I also never changed my mind and said the native americans migrated from the middle east. All I said is that my ancestors are burning in hell for not worshiping bible god and that if Christianity is true, I’d be in good company when I get there. You then started trying to give me a history lesson about their origin. Then you said it doesn’t matter where any tribe came from.


----------



## bart7777

Well thats you I love fish soup ,fried fish .


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 02:31 PM~17320207
> *Catholics worship Mary, You claim to read many books of perverse faiths. You are obviously confused about the Christian faith, which is how/why you are able say i sound anything like a mormon.
> 
> But as I've said before(and you should see by now if you've read all of these books of different religions) that they have all copied scripture from the original Holy Bible.
> 
> And it was sorta funny cuz I've never heard that one before. But seriously all the way long... that shows how confused you are.  -But granted, its why you claim to be in here.
> -Which is BS after you already stated that what I/we tell you, is something you will never... hold on let me grab it..
> 
> "Don’t worry, I don’t expect you to forever try and get me to believe in what you believe. It won’t happen. But I do appreciate your responses"
> So as i said. You need to go to a Real Christian church which teaches the entire bible, to give YOURSELF a chance.  But you already confessed why you dont.. but really cant get it. Because you locked yourself out. aka biblically known as"Stiff necked", hood known as "hard headed".
> Ultimately, your choice.
> *


Catholics worship Jesus. Below is the Nicene Creed which is recited at the end of each mass. Are you saying I’m going to a non-real christain church? The Mormons believe that Jesus (God to you right, the father, the son and the holy spirit?) was a real person. You have said that God is person on numerous occasions. The Mormons also believe that native americans are ancient jewish tribes from Israel, which you have also said. I saw the similarities and asked a question. Once again I’m confused, I’m lost, I don’t understand….blah, blah, blah.

We believe in one Lord, Jesus Christ, 
the only Son of God, 
eternally begotten of the Father, 
God from God, Light from Light, 
true God from true God, 
begotten, not made, 
one in Being with the Father. 
Through him all things were made. 
For us men and for our salvation, 
he came down from heaven: 
by the power of the Holy Spirit 
he was born of the Virgin Mary, 
and became man.
For our sake he was crucified 
under Pontius Pilate; 
he suffered died and was buried.
On the third day he rose again 
in fulfillment of the Scriptures; 
he ascended into heaven 
and is seated at the right hand of the Father.
He will come again in glory 
to judge the living and the dead, 
and his kingdom will have no end.
We believe in the Holy Spirit, 
the Lord, the giver of life, 
who proceeds from the 
Father and the Son.
With the Father and the Son 
he is worshipped and glorified.
He has spoken through the Prophets. 
We believe in one holy 
catholic and apostolic Church. 
We acknowledge one 
baptism for the forgiveness of sins.
We look for the resurrection of the dead,
and the life of the world to come.
Amen.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 03:27 PM~17320825
> *I pray the Holy Spirit over flow these Demonic ones out. Wheres all the "Christian Lowriders" thats supposed to be checkin' in!??
> Im here for lovers, not haters.
> *


That just reminded me of this lady









Any relation ?


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 03:41 PM~17320974
> *Well thats you I love fish soup ,fried fish .
> *


I wasnt saying there was anything wrong with it, I have offen wanted to try differnt kinds of sea food, but everytime I do it ends badly


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 04:27 PM~17320825
> *I pray the Holy Spirit over flow these Demonic ones out. Wheres all the "Christian Lowriders" thats supposed to be checkin' in!??
> Im here for lovers, not haters.
> *


Not really interested in reading some of the remarks of people in the topic. It turned into a topic where people ask questions just to pass judgment on our answers and accuse us of being arrogant and judgmental. It doesn't matter that they came in here to step on top of a soap box and look down on us - telling us we are wrong for our beliefs - and wait for us to say something they can accuse us of being holier than thou. 

As much as I want to come in here, I really don't want to if all I'm going to see is people giving these other people exactly what they want... A reason to stay that has nothing to do with why this topic was started in the first place. 

It keeps being said to ignore them, but no one seems to be able to do it. They don't want answers, only fuel to add to their fire.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 27 2010, 03:47 PM~17321030
> *Not really interested in reading some of the remarks of people in the topic. It turned into a topic where people ask questions just to pass judgment on our answers and accuse us of being arrogant and judgmental. It doesn't matter that they came in here to step on top of a soap box and look down on us - telling us we are wrong for our beliefs - and wait for us to say something they can accuse us of being holier than thou.
> 
> As much as I want to come in here, I really don't want to if all I'm going to see is people giving these other people exactly what they want... A reason to stay that has nothing to do with why this topic was started in the first place.
> 
> It keeps being said to ignore them, but no one seems to be able to do it. They don't want answers, only fuel to add to their fire.
> *


Well said,


----------



## bart7777

The problem is you guys have God all confuse.

Jhon 4:23 But the hour cometh,and now is, when the tru worshippers shall worship the Father in spirit and in truth:for the Father seeketh such to worshiphim.

Jhon 4:24 God is Spirit: and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth.

Most all people either where raised Catholics but the Jesus we worship and the Father that we worship is like the air cant see it but can feel him thats how we wants us to worship him.

He does not want us to bow to anything with green eyes, blue eyes, what ever eyes he may have nor what color he might be rather bow to him with your soul and truth.

Thats the problem with most people people think that just because you have a bible and carry it everywhere you will be saved no thats not how it is you have to accept Jesus in your soul and then the Holy Spirit of will reveal his truth..May God bless you all.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 27 2010, 06:47 PM~17321030
> *Not really interested in reading some of the remarks of people in the topic. It turned into a topic where people ask questions just to pass judgment on our answers and accuse us of being arrogant and judgmental. It doesn't matter that they came in here to step on top of a soap box and look down on us - telling us we are wrong for our beliefs - and wait for us to say something they can accuse us of being holier than thou.
> 
> As much as I want to come in here, I really don't want to if all I'm going to see is people giving these other people exactly what they want... A reason to stay that has nothing to do with why this topic was started in the first place.
> 
> It keeps being said to ignore them, but no one seems to be able to do it. They don't want answers, only fuel to add to their fire.
> *


not true at all. People like me take NOTHING at face value and use our "god given right" to free will to make sure no man leads me away from my ability to make an informed decision base on deduction and not "because the book says so".


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 27 2010, 03:55 PM~17321133
> *not true at all. People like me take NOTHING at face value and use our "god given right" to free will to make sure no man leads me away from my ability to make an informed decision base on deduction and not "because the book says so".
> *


But you can see how he could feel that way yea ?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 27 2010, 06:57 PM~17321146
> *But you can see how he could feel that way yea ?
> *


I used to think that way but if they truly believe in free will then why can't they accept free thought and different point of view?


----------



## rzarock

It's definitely not Christian Check In anymore. I gave it once and I'll give it again. Here's a website for real religious debating.

http://debatingchristianity.com/forum/index.php

I'll admit we should just let these guys have their topic. I'd be pissed if my thread got hijacked too. Maybe we should start a different one. I think the problem is that I don't think we would have you Christians to debate with. It's not guaranteed that you all will be in there. On the other hand maybe we could get some other religions in there.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 03:55 PM~17321127
> *The problem is you guys have God all confuse.
> 
> Jhon 4:23 But the hour cometh,and now is, when the tru worshippers shall worship the Father in spirit and in truth:for the Father seeketh such to worshiphim.
> 
> Jhon 4:24 God is Spirit: and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth.
> 
> Most all people either where raised Catholics but the Jesus we worship and the Father that we worship is like the air cant see it but can feel him thats how we wants us to worship him.
> 
> He does not want us to bow to anything with green eyes, blue eyes, what ever eyes he may have nor what color he might be rather bow to him with your soul  and truth.
> 
> Thats the problem with most people people think that just because you have a bible and carry it everywhere you will be saved no thats not how it is you have to accept Jesus in your soul  and then the Holy Spirit of will reveal his truth..May God bless you all.
> *


I dont beleave that I have him confused, I just dont beleave in him in the same way any organized religion does, which makes people of organized religion beleve that Im confused.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 27 2010, 03:59 PM~17321160
> *I used to think that way but if they truly believe in free will then why can't they accept free thought and different point of view?
> *


Yea, But I still can see how he could feel that way, and I appreciated the way he said how he felt, I dont agree with him 100% but I do beleve there are people who come in here just to fuck with them,

I came in just to observe the drama, and then I found myself in it.


----------



## bart7777

May God bless you all and if you start a diffrent thread have fun on it Bye...


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 27 2010, 04:55 PM~17321133
> *not true at all. People like me take NOTHING at face value and use our "god given right" to free will to make sure no man leads me away from my ability to make an informed decision base on deduction and not "because the book says so".
> *


And I'm not going to stand here and tell you that you are wrong for choosing to live your life in the way that you feel is appropriate for you. That is your choice, and yes, God gave you the right to decide that for yourself, but if you feel you are allowed to make your own decision and not be criticized for it, then why is it okay to accuse me (or anyone else in this topic) that has chosen to live their life for Christ of making the wrong decision?

If what I believe to be the truth claims that what you believe to be the truth is a lie (or vice versa) which one is the truth? Is there any real way to actually come to a conclusion on that subject?


----------



## bart7777

By the way what would you call it so one day I can visit you all. :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 27 2010, 04:03 PM~17321201
> *Yea, But I still can see how he could feel that way, and I appreciated the way he said how he felt, I dont agree with him 100% but I do beleve there are people who come in here just to fuck with them,
> 
> I came in just to observe the drama, and then I found myself in it.
> *


It's hard not to get into it. Religion is a great debatable topic and it never ends. Humans will never agree on it.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Apr 27 2010, 03:36 PM~17320268-->
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously *you aint read enough to as well* understand why you Dont understand.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 03:58 PM~17320526
> *Obivously you cant except that not everyone thinks like you
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the double negative? He's saying that you cant understand that not everybody thinks like you.
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 04:05 PM~17320585
> *That was a double negative. So no, cuz thats not even correct speaking.
> 
> If everyone thought like me, there would be no purpose in a blog room.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bart7777

Thats the problem with noisy people they always get involve they call those people a snitch its sad you get so many in here . :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 04:59 PM~17321165
> *It's definitely not Christian Check In anymore. I gave it once and I'll give it again. Here's a website for real religious debating.
> 
> http://debatingchristianity.com/forum/index.php
> 
> I'll admit we should just let these guys have their topic. I'd be pissed if my thread got hijacked too. Maybe we should start a different one. I think the problem is that I don't think we would have you Christians to debate with. It's not guaranteed that you all will be in there. On the other hand maybe we could get some other religions in there.
> *


That would be interesting. "My god is the real god." "No, my god is the real god." "No, this cow is the real god."


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:10 PM~17321261
> *Thats the problem with noisy people, they always get involve. They call those people a snitch, its sad you get so many in here.  :wow:
> *


Use punctuation please. I have to retype everything you type, just to understand it.


----------



## bart7777

Its just like the same people that want to be wannabes in the Lowrider movement cant see anything because they want it always like the spoil brats that want to hang with the large crowd and since he cant try to bring one up himself he rather
go with the rest those people are called Loosers .....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 04:20 PM~17320760
> *Wow... were getting somewhere fast with this!
> 
> I said nm guy. nm=Never Mind.
> *


Boo yah. Thowing out the 3rd grade insults. Here's one. NV=Not Valid. oooooooooooohhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:14 PM~17321298
> *Its just like the same people that want to be wannabes in the Lowrider movement cant see anything because they want it always like the spoil brats that want to hang with the large crowd and since he cant try to bring one up  himself he rather
> go with the rest those people are called Loosers .....
> *


Explain this "movement" to me. Is it the skinny tires that cant handle the weight we put on them? The rims 3 sizes too small? The trunk full of batteries that tend to explode?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 04:21 PM~17320779
> *I Looooove................. JESUS CHRIST!
> *


Gay...............


----------



## bart7777

No its all about the Loosers try making something for yourself then talk to me then..


----------



## bart7777

I guest words hurt you got your weak spot Wanabe


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:17 PM~17321338
> *No its all about the Loosers try making something for yourself then talk to me then..
> *


Loosers? Like praying for an alien to fix things, instead of making the changes for yourself?


----------



## bart7777

Wanabe Wanabe


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:19 PM~17321356
> *I guest words hurt you got your weak spot Wanabe
> *


Wannabe. Get firefox. It has a spell checker.


----------



## bart7777

Loooser its time you take the winning saide which is Christ  it hurts when they ride you.


----------



## bart7777

OOOOOOOOOOOOO the Devil is Mad Wanabe Wanabe


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:21 PM~17321380
> *Loooser its time you take the winning saide which is Grow up
> * :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:22 PM~17321390
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOO the Devil is Mad Grow up
> * :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## bart7777

The Devil Is Mad the Devil is Mad


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 27 2010, 04:05 PM~17321215
> *And I'm not going to stand here and tell you that you are wrong for choosing to live your life in the way that you feel is appropriate for you. That is your choice, and yes, God gave you the right to decide that for yourself, but if you feel you are allowed to make your own decision and not be criticized for it, then why is it okay to accuse me (or anyone else in this topic) that has chosen to live their life for Christ of making the wrong decision?
> 
> If what I believe to be the truth claims that what you believe to be the truth is a lie (or vice versa) which one is the truth? Is there any real way to actually come to a conclusion on that subject?
> *


There's nothing wrong with having a belief and having faith that it's true. It goes bad when people start fighting to defend their beliefs because others attack it. I don't agree with you, but I'm not going to tell you that I'm correct and that you will be punished for not conforming to my faith. I don't claim to know the truth. I guess that's the difference. I don't know what happens after death, or what god is, was or wants from us. I don't know gods role in the creation of the universe. When people start addressing those ideas with religion then start fighting to defend those ideas it gets ugly. It's tough but if people could agree to disagree, religion would be a lot less controversial. I'm guilty of it as well. We all are. Unfortunately, that's human nature.


----------



## bart7777

The devil always has his weakness I bet your mad want to cry grow up


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:24 PM~17321415
> *The Devil Is Made Up the Devil is Made UP
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:26 PM~17321433
> *The devil always has his weakness I bet your mad want to Grow up
> * :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2010, 04:11 PM~17321268
> *That would be interesting. "My god is the real god." "No, my god is the real god." "No, this cow is the real god."
> *



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## bart7777

Look rzarock do what your heart asks of you dont ever let anyone tell you what to do remeber this is all up to you if you choice to follow or not but let others express there beliefs and May God bless you and your family..


----------



## Duez

This topic sucks when it turns to "grow up kid," or "you're gay". Really has nothing to do with why there is no god.


----------



## bart7777

You need people like me


----------



## bart7777

Go on go watch your national geographic or Discovery channel, better yet go read your popular mechanics magazine.. Wanabe


----------



## bart7777

I FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:35 PM~17321493
> *Go on go watch your national geographic or Discovery channel, better yet go read your popular mechanics magazine.. Wanabe
> *


Are you making fun of those? How do you insult education? Go take a class, dumb.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 27 2010, 03:47 PM~17321030
> *Not really interested in reading some of the remarks of people in the topic. It turned into a topic where people ask questions just to pass judgment on our answers and accuse us of being arrogant and judgmental. It doesn't matter that they came in here to step on top of a soap box and look down on us - telling us we are wrong for our beliefs - and wait for us to say something they can accuse us of being holier than thou.
> 
> As much as I want to come in here, I really don't want to if all I'm going to see is people giving these other people exactly what they want... A reason to stay that has nothing to do with why this topic was started in the first place.
> 
> It keeps being said to ignore them, but no one seems to be able to do it. They don't want answers, only fuel to add to their fire.
> *


Amen. You are entirely right. *Enteirely*. And its written that it would be done. Their issues are between them and God. Not us. And we all know when this life is over, we will all seperately be before the Lord explaining ourselves.
-Thanks for commin through(Checkin In) BROTHER. :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:37 PM~17321509
> *I FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


Keep talking. You're making your fellow christians seem crazier by the post. :loco:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2010, 04:17 PM~17321334
> *Gay...............
> *


Then your in a gay topic, so i guess.. UH OHH YOU ARRRRRE INFACT GAY! NOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## bart7777

This little light of mine im going to let it shine this little light of mine Im goin to let it shine this little light of mine Im going to let it shine let it shine let it shine let it shine.........


----------



## bart7777

deuz is Gay


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:40 PM~17321541
> *This little light of mine im going to let it shine this little light of mine Im goin to let it shine this little light of mine Im going to let it shine let it shine let it shine let it shine.........
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Apr 27 2010, 05:39 PM~17321531-->
> 
> 
> 
> Then your in a gay topic, so i guess.. UH OHH YOU ARRRRRE INFACT GAY! NOOOOOO!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like gay people.
> <!--QuoteBegin-bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:41 PM~17321550
> *deuz is Gay
> *


Only with you sweet cheeks.  :boink:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 03:59 PM~17321165
> *It's definitely not Christian Check In anymore. I gave it once and I'll give it again. Here's a website for real religious debating.
> 
> http://debatingchristianity.com/forum/index.php
> 
> I'll admit we should just let these guys have their topic. I'd be pissed if my thread got hijacked too. Maybe we should start a different one. I think the problem is that I don't think we would have you Christians to debate with. It's not guaranteed that you all will be in there. On the other hand maybe we could get some other religions in there.
> *


Yet you haters know where to go for it, but you wont go to it. You'll choose to stay in here and yap garbage for attention.


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2010, 04:41 PM~17321552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Keep preaching to them brother thats how it all starts....


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2010, 04:38 PM~17321522
> *Keep talking. You're making your fellow christians seem crazier by the post. :loco:
> *


He's doing what your doing. Attempting to post enough of what you cant stand till the point you leave.

We've been here long before you, and you see you have not won..


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:44 PM~17321567
> *Keep preaching to them brother thats how it all starts....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 04:43 PM~17321562
> *Yet you haters know where to go for it, but you wont go to it. You'll choose to stay in here and yap garbage for attention.
> *


Yes because YOU Christian haters don't yap garbage. Have you seen the last few posts?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 05:44 PM~17321576
> *He's doing what your doing. Attempting to post enough of what you cant stand till the point you leave.
> 
> We've been here long before you, and you see you have not won..
> *


Good observation. The dance shall continue.....


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 04:40 PM~17321541
> *Can I here an Aleluya or Praise the Lord*


----------



## rzarock

:drama:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:46 PM~17321591
> *Can I here an Aleluya or Praise the Lord
> *


Whats an aleluya? You're really an atheist aren't you? In here to make fun of the christians. :biggrin:


----------



## bart7777

Jesus loves me yes i know for the bible tells me so little ones to him belong they are weak but we but he is stong

yes jesus loves me! 3x
the bible tells me so

jesus love me he who died
heavens gate to open wide he will wash away my sin let his child come in


Yes jesus loves me! 3x
the bible tells me so

jesus loves me he will stay close behind me all the way he prepared a home for me and someday
his place ill see


yes jesus loves me! 3x
the bible tells me so\


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 04:43 PM~17321562
> *Yet you haters know where to go for it, but you wont go to it. You'll choose to stay in here and yap garbage for attention.
> *


I like it in here.


----------



## bart7777

I am here in Mexico so I say its aleluya and it stays as aleluya its in spanish or you have something against Mexicans also....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:52 PM~17321644
> *I am here in Mexico so I say its aleluya and it stays as aleluya its in spanish or you have something against Mexicans also....
> *


I dont have something against anybody. I assumed it was misspelled because of who typed it.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:50 PM~17321628
> *Dying for some attention.</span> *


----------



## bart7777

May God Bless everyone I have Church service tonight at 7.30 and have to fill my cup with the Holy Spirit, I love it when I battle with the devil soon or later he will be judged also May blessings come upon each one here and even to you lord deuz God bless you brow one day I will see you behing an altar preaching the Good word... :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 05:59 PM~17321690
> *May God Bless everyone I have Church service tonight at 7.30 and have to fill my cup with the Holy Spirit, I love it when I battle with the devil soon or later he will be judged also May blessings come upon each one here and even to you lord deuz God bless you brow one day I will see you behing an altar preaching the Good word... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah and I'll see you teaching a science class.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Apr 26 2010, 10:24 PM~17312976-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly a Chemist. But all around still.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2010, 12:48 AM~17314476
> *:wow: Would be a sick job. Who did you work for?
> *


Did you answer this? I may have missed it, and am interested.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 04:51 PM~17321637
> *I like it in here.
> *


Thats cool. Cuz honestly, i still like you, and I canme back in here jus to apologize to you, because i know your hearts real, and you do give a care. So im sorry for saying what i have that may have been wrong(especially regarding the Catholic church being thats where you are)
i never mean nothing of disrespect, and being I can feel from you that you care and do still seek, you someone I can go back to at give that respect to. So much love homie. And i seriously hope one day we can chill next to a pair of Spokes. :happysad:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2010, 05:05 PM~17321737
> *Did you answer this? I may have missed it, and am interested.
> *


Sorry, ya Chemistry has always been fun... but i never got a job in it. I went to school for it since the 4th grade in Brentwood,CA(were OJ killed Nicole)
My family couldnt afford how the college costs for me, so i never got that far.
Honestly, I started making my own kits back in te day when I lived in Palm Dale,CA and made PB's and used to light up rabbit holes, and make homemade rocket launchers from rocket kits bought from Toys R Us. My bad butt even had an Original Anarchist Cook Book(not the fake downloaded ones) before they became illegal.

When i was really into it, i wanted to do more damage than good. So i slowed down cuz i got outta hand with it. Once i saw i could go futher and further with it, i remember the day, I decided, i wanted to be the one to design the most powerful nuclear weapon.
So ya... i then realised i needed to repent! lol!?

Now im more of a str8 electrician and IT tech.

.. that reminds me, yesturday I was blessed to get to do something i really been wanting to do since i kid... got to participate in cutting out a Lolow! :biggrin: My old 98 Towncar to be exact that I traded for a frame a while back. 
Im always trying to learn and do more that involves science, and God knows one of thee largest things i want to do now is be a builder till i die.
I almost got burned up alot from the welder, popped with hot half molten medal, and hit my multiple flying parts being broken out off the front end. BUT IT WAS SO FUN! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

When Im done with my first 2 hoppers, Im comming for you ALL. Believers or not! And dont forget, I'll be with the HD cam recording it all go down too! REPENTANCE FILMS BABY! :biggrin:

ps-No one steal this!  But Im gonna have a decal put on the side saying "Powered by Jesus Jew'c!" jus 4 them non-believers :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 04:59 PM~17321690
> *May God Bless everyone I have Church service tonight at 7.30 and have to fill my cup with the Holy Spirit, I love it when I battle with the devil soon or later he will be judged also May blessings come upon each one here and even to you lord deuz God bless you brow one day I will see you behing an altar preaching the Good word... :biggrin:
> *


Amen Bart. Enjoy them blessings bro! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: When i woke up today, i was already laying their "wishing" i had a bible study class today, but i gotta wait till tomorro


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 27 2010, 04:52 PM~17321644
> *I am here in Mexico so I say its aleluya and it stays as aleluya its in spanish or you have something against Mexicans also....
> *


International LiL Christian brotha!! THASS WUSSUPP!!!!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 05:13 PM~17321802
> *Thats cool. Cuz honestly, i still like you, and I came back in here jus to apologize to you, because i know your hearts real, and you do give a care. So im sorry for saying what i have that may have been wrong(especially regarding the Catholic church being thats where you are)
> i never mean nothing of disrespect, and being I can feel from you that you care and do still seek, you someone I can go back to at give that respect to. So much love homie. And i seriously hope one day we can chill next to a pair of Spokes. :happysad:
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!

:wave: BROTHER'S & SISTER'S


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 27 2010, 07:00 PM~17323001
> *PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> 
> :wave: BROTHER'S & SISTER'S
> *


x2 Girlie. GOoD 2 c u :biggrin: love u


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 05:26 PM~17321428
> *There's nothing wrong with having a belief and having faith that it's true. It goes bad when people start fighting to defend their beliefs because others attack it. I don't agree with you, but I'm not going to tell you that I'm correct and that you will be punished for not conforming to my faith. I don't claim to know the truth. I guess that's the difference. I don't know what happens after death, or what god is, was or wants from us. I don't know gods role in the creation of the universe. When people start addressing those ideas with religion then start fighting to defend those ideas it gets ugly. It's tough but if people could agree to disagree, religion would be a lot less controversial. I'm guilty of it as well. We all are. Unfortunately, that's human nature.
> *


I think one problem - maybe mistake would be a better word - that people have/make is that they group Christians as a whole into the same group. This is something that I feel gets ignored, as there are certain Extremist groups that are out there murdering and using other forms of violence to get their point (idea of religion) across. 

That isn't what I learn when I go to Sunday school. I learn that we as Christians have to learn how to love one another, to understand that people that don't know the Word of God and have made bad decisions in their life are not to be condemned, but welcomed with open arms and informed that there is no one without sin and they are not alone. We don't preach religion in our church, we don't claim to be better than anyone else, and we don't pass judgment on anyone because they are different; whether that be of their chosen sexual orientation or problems with drugs and alcohol. 

As far as some of the comments in this topic (both from Christians and non-Christians). I truly do believe that while the comments being made by those who do not share our beliefs have been childish and pointless when you take into account that there is nothing but malice hidden behind their questions, but some of the responses have been just as bad if not worse. 

I know that we as men have a certain amount of pride that we carry ourselves with, and when insulted we choose to show that same lack of respect toward those that disrespected not only us, but the Lord that we have chosen to follow. It's understandable, but in doing so you only help to prove that maybe we don't walk along that path we tell others they need to follow. 

Sometimes, we only bring those comments onto ourselves.


----------



## leo

Classic player & rza rock, you guys both make great points and I feel as tho you keep it on a respectable level, and just wanted to say that you do justice to both sides of the arguments,

I comend you fine sirs  
and Im out :run: :sprint:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2010, 01:21 AM~17321886
> *Sorry, ya Chemistry has always been fun... but i never got a job in it. I went to school for it since the 4th grade in Brentwood,CA(were OJ killed Nicole)
> My family couldnt afford how the college costs for me, so i never got that far.
> Honestly, I started making my own kits back in te day when I lived in Palm Dale,CA and made PB's and used to light up rabbit holes, and make homemade rocket launchers from rocket kits bought from Toys R Us.  My bad butt even had an Original Anarchist Cook Book(not the fake downloaded ones) before they became illegal.
> 
> When i was really into it, i wanted to do more damage than good. So i slowed down cuz i got outta hand with it.  Once i saw i could go futher and further with it, i remember the day, I decided, i wanted to be the one to design the most powerful nuclear weapon.
> So ya... i then realised i needed to repent! lol!?
> 
> Now im more of a str8 electrician and IT tech.
> 
> .. that reminds me, yesturday I was blessed to get to do something i really been wanting to do since i kid... got to participate in cutting out a Lolow! :biggrin:  My old 98 Towncar to be exact that I traded for a frame a while back.
> Im always trying to learn and do more that involves science, and God knows one of thee largest things i want to do now is be a builder till i die.
> I almost got burned up alot from the welder, popped with hot half molten medal, and hit my multiple flying parts being broken out off the front end. BUT IT WAS SO FUN! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> When Im done with my first 2 hoppers, Im comming for you ALL. Believers or not! And dont forget, I'll be with the HD cam recording it all go down too! REPENTANCE FILMS BABY! :biggrin:
> 
> ps-No one steal this!   But Im gonna have a decal put on the side saying "Powered by Jesus Jew'c!"  jus 4 them non-believers  :biggrin:
> *


Original Anarchist Cook Book...you too huh? I'm glad I wasn't the only one.


----------



## 816rider

Jesus Christ is my Mayne Mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 27 2010, 10:06 PM~17325874
> *Original Anarchist Cook Book...you too huh?  I'm glad I wasn't the only one.
> *


Yep. The thick Black book. Church=Rehab 4 the hard core!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 05:13 PM~17321802
> *Thats cool. Cuz honestly, i still like you, and I canme back in here jus to apologize to you, because i know your hearts real, and you do give a care. So im sorry for saying what i have that may have been wrong(especially regarding the Catholic church being thats where you are)
> i never mean nothing of disrespect, and being I can feel from you that you care and do still seek, you someone I can go back to at give that respect to. So much love homie. And i seriously hope one day we can chill next to a pair of Spokes. :happysad:
> *


No worries bro. I'm not angry and I appreciate you saying that. It's tough to disagree about things like religion or politics without hitting a nerve. I've done it too. I'm passionate about my beliefs like you are about yours and sometimes that gets in the way of what's really being discussed. I've had some good discussions with you, jvasquez and perezj and hope to have more. I'll do my best to keep it civil. Nothing but respect...  

As far as the catholic church goes, I'm obviously not catholic. I'm not even baptised. I've gone to church and, on occasion, bible study with my wife for almost 10 years because it means a lot to her that I go. So, I suck it up and go. She's a good wife and mother. It's the least I could do for her. We battle it out on a regular basis and even then sometimes it gets ugly between us. And we've had this discussion for years! You'd think we could keep it civil, but it doesn't always work out that way. For the most part, she respects my beliefs and I respect hers. It works for us in a weird kind of way. Keeps us balanced.

I won't be chillin next to any spokes any time soon. My car is in a billion pieces. I'm building a 64 Nova. Here it is now. 






























I've built plenty of Impalas and G-body cars with D's and big setups. This ones a little different. No D's and a 24 volt front/back lay and play setup. Lots of horsepower. More of a lowrodder. Here's a shot of the look I'm going for. This is also a 64 Nova.











Got pics of your project?


----------



## PEREZJ

HAD A CHANCE THIS MORNING TO FLY BY AND SAY GOOD MORNING EVER ONE


----------



## PEREZJ

HERE SOME PICS FOR YALL ENJOYMENT WAS A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW THAT PASSED THREW FLORIDA BOUT 2 WEEKS AGO THIS IS A CAR CLUB I USE TO BE IN NOT NO MORE BUT i STILL CHECK UP ON THEM 


















i KNOW WHAT YOUR THINKING BIG RIMS YEAH I KNOW NOT A FAN OF THEM BUT ALOT OF PEOPLE SEEM TO STILL LIKE THEM


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 28 2010, 09:22 AM~17328003
> *HERE SOME PICS FOR YALL ENJOYMENT WAS A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW THAT PASSED THREW FLORIDA BOUT 2 WEEKS AGO THIS IS A CAR CLUB I USE TO BE IN NOT NO MORE BUT i STILL CHECK UP ON THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i KNOW WHAT YOUR THINKING BIG RIMS YEAH I KNOW NOT A FAN OF THEM BUT ALOT OF PEOPLE SEEM TO STILL LIKE THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRY 

















THIS AGAIN


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 28 2010, 09:24 AM~17328009
> *TRY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS AGAIN
> *


UMMM WHATS GOING ON


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 28 2010, 09:25 AM~17328011
> *UMMM WHATS GOING ON
> *


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 28 2010, 09:29 AM~17328019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UMM DONT KNOW WHATS done this so many times ohhh well try it layerzzzzzzzz


----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ




----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 28 2010, 09:37 AM~17328051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man cant get these pics to work for me :happysad:  :happysad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2010, 05:21 PM~17321886
> *.. that reminds me, yesturday I was blessed to get to do something i really been wanting to do since i kid... got to participate in cutting out a Lolow! :biggrin:  My old 98 Towncar to be exact that I traded for a frame a while back.
> Im always trying to learn and do more that involves science, and God knows one of thee largest things i want to do now is be a builder till i die.
> I almost got burned up alot from the welder, popped with hot half molten medal, and hit my multiple flying parts being broken out off the front end. BUT IT WAS SO FUN! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> When Im done with my first 2 hoppers, Im comming for you ALL. Believers or not! And dont forget, I'll be with the HD cam recording it all go down too! REPENTANCE FILMS BABY! :biggrin:
> 
> ps-No one steal this!   But Im gonna have a decal put on the side saying "Powered by Jesus Jew'c!"  jus 4 them non-believers  :biggrin:
> *



It's not to late. Being part (or full, don't know in your case) native american living in this crappy economy, I'd bet you lunch that you could easily get grants or scholarships. Fill out a FAFSA and see what happens. There are TONS of grants right now for higher education. Especially for minorities. Or better yet see if your job offers tuition reimbursement. If you're working in a technical field (IT), those companies typically do. Mine does. They paid for my master’s degree.

Jesus Jew'c huh...is that a play on words...you know, because Jesus was a Jew?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 27 2010, 09:57 PM~17325738
> *I think one problem - maybe mistake would be a better word - that people have/make is that they group Christians as a whole into the same group. This is something that I feel gets ignored, as there are certain Extremist groups that are out there murdering and using other forms of violence to get their point (idea of religion) across.
> That isn't what I learn when I go to Sunday school. I learn that we as Christians have to learn how to love one another, to understand that people that don't know the Word of God and have made bad decisions in their life are not to be condemned, but welcomed with open arms and informed that there is no one without sin and they are not alone.
> *


I understand your comment. It’s a stereotype. It’s like saying all people who drive lowriders are gangbangers. Some ruin it for all. I will say that in general, the religious people I know are good, moral people. However, I will also say that Christianity (like all Abrahamic religions) by its very nature is radical. CORRECT ME IF I’M WRONG but it requires you to under no circumstances deny bible god…EVER. Even if it means sacrificing your own life, you must never deny bible god. That’s what the Apostles did. If I asked you if you were Muslim and said that if you say no I will kill you, you cannot lie to save your own life. That is putting another god before bible god. So, because I can’t deny god I must do what he says, meaning if god is telling me to be good, accept Jesus, follow the ten commandments or kill others or commit suicide you must do it. I realize the latter are not what you would consider living “Christ like” but that’s what it CAN TURN INTO. Religion doesn’t address every single situation in life explicitly, so when there’s a gray area man takes it upon himself to interpret that situation based his/her religious text of preference. If they interpret it wrong that’s when bad things happen. It all boils down to what everyone can agree on, and that is that man is not perfect and as a result problems arise when something as imperfect as man tries to interpret something as perfect as god. If you are using religious text to improve your life, and it sounds like you are, then I applaud you. But you’re right, not all Christians are bad.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 27 2010, 09:57 PM~17325738
> *That isn't what I learn when I go to Sunday school. I learn that we as Christians have to learn how to love one another, to understand that people that don't know the Word of God and have made bad decisions in their life are not to be condemned, but welcomed with open arms and informed that there is no one without sin and they are not alone. We don't preach religion in our church, we don't claim to be better than anyone else, and we don't pass judgment on anyone because they are different; whether that be of their chosen sexual orientation or problems with drugs and alcohol.
> *


Please help me understand how religion and Christianity are not the same. I understand that being a Christian means you have a personal relationship with Christ but that belief is defined as a religion. What is your definition of religion?

Also, please explain to me how your church addresses the people you mention above (gays, addicts, etc.). What about how they address non believers? You say these people are “welcomed with open arms and informed that there is no one without sin and they are not alone.” Do you then say something along the lines of “Jesus can save you” or “Just accept Jesus and your sins will be forgiven”?

For real Classic, I’m not trying to pick a fight. I really want to understand this because I have yet to see a church that is truly open minded and if yours is this way I’d love to visit it to observe for myself. If you don’t want to have this conversation or feel threatened just don’t respond and I’ll leave it alone. If anyone else wants to reply…I’ll take what I can get.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 27 2010, 09:57 PM~17325738
> *As far as some of the comments in this topic (both from Christians and non-Christians). I truly do believe that while the comments being made by those who do not share our beliefs have been childish and pointless when you take into account that there is nothing but malice hidden behind their questions, but some of the responses have been just as bad if not worse.
> I know that we as men have a certain amount of pride that we carry ourselves with, and when insulted we choose to show that same lack of respect toward those that disrespected not only us, but the Lord that we have chosen to follow. It's understandable, but in doing so you only help to prove that maybe we don't walk along that path we tell others they need to follow.
> Sometimes, we only bring those comments onto ourselves.
> *


Real talk.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 28 2010, 12:50 PM~17329635
> *Real talk.
> *


TRUE TRUE


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 28 2010, 02:28 PM~17330598
> *TRUE TRUE
> *


 :wave: :sprint: all right everyone gone like the wind laters everyone :sprint: :wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 28 2010, 07:30 AM~17328350
> *It's not to late. Being part (or full, don't know in your case) native american living in this crappy economy, I'd bet you lunch that you could easily get grants or scholarships. Fill out a FAFSA and see what happens. There are TONS of grants right now for higher education. Especially for minorities. Or better yet see if your job offers tuition reimbursement. If you're working in a technical field (IT), those companies typically do. Mine does. They paid for my master’s degree.
> 
> Jesus Jew'c huh...is that a play on words...you know, because Jesus was a Jew?
> *


Ya 4sho! Thats gonna be the point to some of the tags I have on it. I know it will draw in alot of people to ask questions. My car club rides for the Lord. We put Him first, so it'll be a good way of doing so, plus its funny. You know how peeps always trying to knock Christians by saying stuff about us taking communion saying stuff like "goin to drink that jesus juice?" or something like that. I flip hate in an embracing way when possible. But although Im more AfroMero than anything, i refuse to boast the word "*****", like its all good. I hate that word.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 28 2010, 11:37 AM~17330687
> *:wave: :sprint: all right everyone gone like the wind laters everyone  :sprint:  :wave:
> *


Daaaang, sorry i missed you brother! I always get on here just too late to catch you on!  But i cant complain, i was supposed to call u up already lol. my bad bro.

fyi homie, Im practicing some work now with a homie building for How High Hydros :wow: :biggrin: This is gettin good holmes!! Not only is God blessing me with the training on building, but by the pro's! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bart7777

Blessing to all my Brothers and Sisters in the power of are christ.

1 Corinthians 3:14

But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know them, because they are spiritually discerned.

may the Grace of God be Upon us all. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

Dear god, creator of all the universe, please make my pizza get delivered faster. I am hungry. Thanks.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 28 2010, 09:00 PM~17336496
> *Dear god, creator of all the universe, please make my pizza get delivered faster. I am hungry. Thanks.
> *


blasphemy :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 28 2010, 11:00 PM~17336496
> *Dear god, creator of all the universe, please make my pizza get delivered faster. I am hungry. Thanks.
> *


how long does it normally take. so if it does get there faster will ou believe it was him that made it posible?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 28 2010, 11:03 PM~17336541
> *blasphemy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 28 2010, 10:03 PM~17336544
> *how long does it normally take. so if it does get there faster will ou believe it was him that made it posible?
> *


If it beats the pizza tracker, than praise god almighty. :biggrin:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2010, 04:53 PM~17331929
> *Daaaang, sorry i missed you brother! I always get on here just too late to catch you on!   But i cant complain, i was supposed to call u up already lol. my bad bro.
> 
> fyi homie, Im practicing some work now with a homie building for How High Hydros :wow:  :biggrin:    This is gettin good holmes!!  Not only is God blessing me with the training on building, but by the pro's! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats good bro happy for you but you know were you get real good at welding, torching and fabricating things is forty feet plus off the ground and the only thing holding you safe is a safety harness and if you can put things together without it falling on you and putting down a good bead at the same time then to me your good builder :biggrin: not just that but it fun to..


----------



## PEREZJ

one day Otis we will talk again bro and man will we talk.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 12:03 AM~17336544
> *how long does it normally take. so if it does get there faster will ou believe it was him that made it posible?
> *


this is not even worth commenting on bro :nosad:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 28 2010, 11:21 PM~17336033
> *Blessing to all my Brothers and Sisters in the power of are christ.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 3:14
> 
> But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know them, because they are spiritually discerned.
> 
> may the Grace of God be Upon us all. :biggrin:
> *


 sorry to say, but the Grace of God is not on all just the saved would be good if on all ,but then that means  all will be saved and you know thats not going to happen..


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 29 2010, 08:04 AM~17338706
> *sorry to say, but the Grace of God is not on all just the saved would be good if on all ,but then that means   all will be saved and you know thats not going to happen..
> *


 put the blink in the wrong place :biggrin: 
sorry to say, but the Grace of God is not on all just the saved would be good if on all ,but then that meansall will be saved and you know thats not going to happen..


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 29 2010, 08:05 AM~17338709
> *put the blink in the wrong place :biggrin:
> sorry to say, but the Grace of God is not on all just the saved would be good if on all ,but then that meansall will be saved and you know thats not going to happen..
> 
> *


thans much better,,.,


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 29 2010, 06:59 AM~17338698
> *this is not even worth commenting on bro :nosad:
> *


I know. Is just that everyone else give him the time of the day. I been ignoring and staying away from all his comments like we were all supposed to do but no one does. everyone always answers back to his comments.


----------



## PEREZJ

> thans much better,,.,
> [/qu
> THATS MUCH BETTER :uh:


----------



## Duez

Morning, anybody speak the main alien today?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Apr 28 2010, 09:00 PM~17336496-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dear god, creator of all the universe, please make my pizza get delivered faster. I am hungry. Thanks.
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> believe it or not. You just did a simple prayer!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Apr 28 2010, 09:03 PM~17336544
> *how long does it normally take. so if it does get there faster will ou believe it was him that made it posible?
> *


Haha.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2010, 06:23 AM~17326110
> *Yep. The thick Black book. Church=Rehab 4 the hard core!
> *



yes that book was LOADED with temptation scary


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 29 2010, 09:33 AM~17339762
> *believe it or not. You just did a simple prayer!
> *


Didn't help.  
Plus the delivery guy knew nothing of my prayer to god asking him to pay for it. :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 09:00 AM~17340040
> *Didn't help.
> Plus the delivery guy knew nothing of my prayer to god asking him to pay for it.  :angry:
> *


Next time try with a open heart. You only get what you need. Not want or personal gain.


----------



## bart7777

In other places if it takes to long its Free so that could had been a blessing but turns out you paid for it :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 29 2010, 09:15 AM~17340209
> *Next time try with a open heart. You only get what you need. Not want or personal gain.
> *


truuuuue. and prayer is done in spirit+heartful intent, not just sitting thought


----------



## NIMSTER64

Praise God All Mighty.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 02:27 PM~17343014
> *Praise God All Mighty.
> *


 :thumbsup: YES SIR BROTHER NIMSTER64 ALWAYS :yessad:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 03:27 PM~17343014
> *Praise God All Mighty.
> *


Thank you.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 29 2010, 05:18 PM~17344066
> *:thumbsup: YES SIR BROTHER NIMSTER64 ALWAYS  :yessad:
> *


Yes, praise me for I am your god.


----------



## Duez

How you guys liking this earth I made you?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:happysad:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 06:21 PM~17344083
> *Yes, praise me for I am your god.
> *


i DON'T KNOW IF YOU KNOW THAT i CAN BAN YOU FOR WHAT THEY CALL HI JACKING A TOPIC. YOU ARE VERY CLOSE. I WOULD HATE FOR YOU TO LOOSE YOUR SCREEN NAME JUST A 3RD WARNING. MY SUGESTION IS LEAVE THIS TOPIC ALONE OR ELS I WILL HAVE TO BAN YOU TRUST ME I DON'T WANT TO BUT I AM GETTING ALOT OF PMS AND WELL I HAVE TO DO WHAT I HAVE TO DO. LETS KEEP IT RESPECTFUL. THATS ALL I AM ASKING.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Apr 29 2010, 06:20 PM~17344079-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 29 2010, 06:21 PM~17344083
> *Yes, praise me for I am your god.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 06:24 PM~17344119
> *How you guys liking this earth I made you?
> *


I warned you many times but you don't get it. um trust me I will ban you for not respecting a topic. I have done it before. and topics that have nothing to do with my beleifs. one more out burst like this and you will be banned.you have been warned and please don't dare me cus off topic will tell you I don't tolerate much but I see you are just here to cause trouble. so let this topic be and move on. God Bless.


----------



## Duez

You mean I would have to use a different name to come in here and discuss christianity? :rollseyes:


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 04:24 PM~17344119
> *How you guys liking this earth I made you?
> *


I rebuke you, in the name of JESUS.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Apr 29 2010, 06:29 PM~17344716
> *I rebuke you, in the name of JESUS.
> *


hno:


----------



## Duez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 07:26 PM~17344685
> *You mean I would have to use a different name to come in here and discuss christianity? :rollseyes:
> *


every and anyone that disrespects this thread title will be baned.


----------



## NIMSTER64

open for discussion is fine but not for blasphemy


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 06:54 PM~17344935
> *open for discussion is fine but not for blasphemy
> *


You cant be blasphemous if a god is nowhere in existence.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 09:01 PM~17345663
> *You cant be blasphemous if a god is nowhere in existence.
> *


then why do you bother. go one preach somewhere els. let us be.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 07:26 PM~17344685
> *You mean I would have to use a different name to come in here and discuss christianity?
> *


LOOK AT HOW STUPID YOU LOOK. LOOK AT THE STATISTICS DUDE 























ARE YOU READY DUEZ???????????????????????????





































LOOK AT HOW MANY LOWRIDER BROTHERS ARE ON HERE












































AND LOOK AT HOW MANY ARE BOTHERING 
















































YOU WITH YOUR BELIEVES. NON
















































DID ANY OF US HIT A NERVE WITH YOU?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
































DO US A FAVOR AND UNLESS YOU COME IN HERE TO SAY HELLO PLEASE RESPECT AND DON'T POST.......................


























IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ANY OF US IT IS IN YOUR BEST INTERST TO PM THAT PERSON.......................





















FOR REAL MAN ITS OLD AND NOT WORTH IT IT. LET GET BACK INTO LOWRIDING LIKE THIS FORUM IS ABOUT AND LET EVERYONE THAT HAS THERE WAY OF LOWRIDEING RIDE :uh: 










































































Board Statistics 
Our members have made a total of 11,320,605 posts
We have 61,425 registered members
The newest member is 818gangster
Most users ever online was 916 on Mar 22 2010, 10:30 PM


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 08:35 PM~17345991
> *then why do you bother. go one preach somewhere els. let us be.
> *


Yeah thats a fine idea, until one of you religious crazies, straps dynamite to your chest or flys a plane into my house because your god (who isn't real), told you to. :uh: 


There is no god. Get over it.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 09:01 PM~17346327
> *LOOK AT HOW STUPID YOU LOOK. LOOK AT THE STATISTICS DUDE
> ARE YOU READY DUEZ???????????????????????????
> LOOK AT HOW MANY LOWRIDER BROTHERS ARE ON HERE
> AND LOOK AT HOW MANY ARE BOTHERING
> YOU WITH YOUR BELIEVES. NON
> DID ANY OF US HIT A NERVE WITH YOU?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> DO US A FAVOR AND UNLESS YOU COME IN HERE TO SAY HELLO PLEASE RESPECT AND DON'T POST.......................
> IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ANY OF US IT IS IN YOUR BEST INTERST TO PM THAT PERSON.......................
> FOR REAL MAN ITS OLD AND NOT WORTH IT IT. LET GET BACK INTO LOWRIDING LIKE THIS FORUM IS ABOUT AND LET EVERYONE THAT HAS THERE WAY OF LOWRIDEING RIDE :uh:
> Board Statistics
> Our members have made a total of 11,320,605 posts
> We have 61,425 registered members
> The newest member is 818gangster
> Most users ever online was 916 on Mar 22 2010, 10:30 PM
> *


Delete this topic and we wont have a reason to speak to each other.


----------



## NIMSTER64

SO WHY DO YOU BOTHER? MAN BRO LET US KNOW IF YOU REALY WANT TO KNOW ABOUT JESUS THE TRINITY GOD AND THE HOLY GHOST BRO. WE JUST WANT TO SAY WHATS UP TO OUR BROTHERS AND SISTERS AND YOU HAVE TO HATE. I KNOW YOU ARE NOT A HATER SO LET IT GO


----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 09:06 PM~17346386
> *SO WHY DO YOU BOTHER? MAN BRO LET US KNOW IF YOU REALY WANT TO KNOW ABOUT JESUS THE TRINITY GOD AND THE HOLY GHOST BRO. WE JUST WANT TO SAY WHATS UP TO OUR BROTHERS AND SISTERS AND YOU HAVE TO HATE. I KNOW YOU ARE NOT A HATER SO LET IT GO
> *


I want you to understand where we really came from. Not from an alien the can change dust into a person in an instant.


----------



## Duez

I want you to admit that nobody has ever seen the effect of prayer, because it has none. That nobody has ever spoken to a god, because there is no god to speak to.


----------



## Duez

I want an explanation to why it is assumed that a god created the universe. A better one than, "well, where did everything come from?"


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 10:04 PM~17346362
> *Delete this topic and we wont have a reason to speak to each other.
> *


ITS NOT ABOUT SPEAKING TO EACH OTHER ITS ABOUT YOU COMING IN HERE AND BEING A HATER. THATS ALL. WE ARE ALL LOWRIDERS IN HERE AND SO ARE YOU SO WHY HATE ON WHAT WE BELIEVE INSTEAD OF GIVING PROPS TO WHAT WE HAVE ACOMPLISHED? AND HOW WE ALL SHOULD STICK TOGETHER CUS SOCIETY THINKS THAT LOWRIDERS ARE ALL THUGS AND HARD ASSES. WE ALL LOWRIDE SO WHATS YOUR PEDO ? DO YOUR THING HATE THE WORLD HATE GOD HATE US BUT YOU DON'T GET IT DO YOU. EXCUSE MY LANGUAGE BUT * WE DON'T GIVE A RATS ASS WHAT YOU THINK SO BE GONE WITH THE WIND FOOL.*


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 09:18 PM~17346558
> *ITS NOT ABOUT SPEAKING TO EACH OTHER ITS ABOUT YOU COMING IN HERE AND BEING A HATER. THATS ALL. WE ARE ALL LOWRIDERS IN HERE AND SO ARE YOU SO WHY HATE ON WHAT WE BELIEVE INSTEAD OF GIVING PROPS TO WHAT WE HAVE ACOMPLISHED? AND HOW WE ALL SHOULD STICK TOGETHER CUS SOCIETY THINKS THAT LOWRIDERS ARE ALL THUGS AND HARD ASSES. WE ALL LOWRIDE SO WHATS YOUR PEDO ? DO YOUR THING HATE THE WORLD HATE GOD HATE US BUT YOU DON'T GET IT DO YOU. EXCUSE MY LANGUAGE BUT  WE DON'T GIVE A RATS ASS WHAT YOU THINK SO BE GONE WITH THE WIND FOOL.
> *


Why are you such a hater? Are you gay? Were you abused as a child? Do you have bad parents? These are christian responses to somebody telling you why a god is not necessary for us to exist.


----------



## Duez

If you dont want to be criticized for being a grown man, talking to an imaginary friend, do it in private.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 10:20 PM~17346585
> *Why are you such a hater? Are you gay? Were you abused as a child? Do you have bad parents? These are christian responses to somebody telling you why a god is not necessary for us to exist.
> *


same reason you are. let it go.let it go its ok to let go. be gone. I am sure we will meet one day and it will be all good man just let it go home. let it go. If gays want to be gay to each there own. I have a few gay friends and we are cool. actually they are funny. to each there own. I also have about 80 % of friends that don't believe in God. and guess what we are cool. I don't try to drown anyone with my believes like you try to. you are worst then the JEHOVA WITNESS CULT YES I SAID CULT CUS THEY BELIVE THAT ONLY 144000 WILL GET INTO HEAVEN AND ACORDING TO THEM ITS BEEN MET SO WHY DO THEY BOTHER? LIKE I ASK YOU WHY DO YOU BOTHER?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 10:22 PM~17346600
> *If you dont want to be criticized for being a grown man, talking to an imaginary friend, do it in private.
> *


dude realy this is my last coment towards you. and I promise I won't ever quote you ever again under this topic your name. please just leave. I will talk to you in any other topic or in pm but in this topic we are done. God Bless. pm me if you have a problem with me homie.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 09:38 PM~17346828
> *same reason you are. let it go.let it go its ok to let go. be gone. I am sure we will meet one day and it will be all good man just let it go home. let it go. If gays want to be gay to each there own. I have a few gay friends and we are cool. actually they are funny. to each there own. I also have about 80 % of friends that don't believe in God. and guess what we are cool. I don't try to drown anyone with my believes like you try to. you are worst then the JEHOVA WITNESS CULT YES I SAID CULT CUS THEY BELIVE THAT ONLY 144000 WILL GET INTO HEAVEN AND ACORDING TO THEM ITS BEEN MET SO WHY DO THEY BOTHER? LIKE I ASK YOU WHY DO YOU BOTHER?
> *


Same reason I am, what?


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

heres my pastor. :0 
7c6s0fPlCaM&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64

3A2U7tdjz1E&feature


----------



## bart7777

Hey Brothers and Sisters whats up just finish are service it was a blessed they.

Over where I am from we where celebrating what we call day of the child, in spanish dia del niño one they before the real day which is April 30 alot of kids came it was great.

Hope we can pay attention to are kids all the time remember they deserve every bit of are time.

Matthew 3:17

And lo a voice from heaven, saying, This is my beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased. 

The way God identified his son thats how we have to identified are children most parents never tell there kids how much they love them, thats why many grow up thinking just maybe they where adopted show your love to every kid every day dont just wait till its his birthday do it All the Time.

May God bless every parent in this Forum in Jesus name Amen.... :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

:wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 29 2010, 11:04 PM~17347221
> *Hey Brothers and Sisters whats up just finish are service it was a blessed they.
> 
> Over where I am from we where  celebrating what we call day of the child, in spanish dia del niño one they before the real day which is April 30 alot of kids came it was great.
> 
> Hope we can pay attention to are kids all the time remember they deserve every bit of are time.
> 
> Matthew 3:17
> 
> And lo a voice from heaven, saying, This is my beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased.
> 
> The way God identified his son thats how we have to identified are children most parents never tell there kids how much they love them, thats why many grow up thinking just maybe they where adopted show your love to every kid every day dont just wait till its his birthday do it All the Time.
> 
> May God bless every parent in this Forum in Jesus name Amen.... :biggrin:
> *


AMEN :biggrin: I always tell them I love them even my "son"(my wife's cousin) that we have raised since 3rd grade and now he is a sophomore I always treat him and introduce him as my son. and his parents are involved with him 100 % but they just could not raise him. he is my wife's cousin and I love him and treat him like my son. down to the point where he got a C and I scolded him LOL and he said I know I slacked. These kids are our future :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem

:wow: 


> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 07:08 PM~17346418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Drama


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 29 2010, 10:19 PM~17347433
> *:wow:
> Drama
> *


Kids being taught hate.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 10:20 PM~17347443
> *Kids being taught hate.
> *


Because jesus loves you, unless your gay.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 29 2010, 11:19 PM~17347433
> *:wow:
> Drama
> *


I agree


----------



## NIMSTER64

some people don't want to accept reality. so let me ask the non Christians. do you all think homosexuality is normal? if a dude grabbed your ass you would be fine with it? if he wanted to put his penis in your anus or vice verse is that OK with you? keep GOD out of it or religion. your going to tell me that you will bend over and let a DUDE PUT HIS PENIS IN YOU?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 10:26 PM~17347512
> *some people don't want to accept reality. so let me ask the non Christians. do you all think homosexuality is normal? if a dude grabbed your ass you would be fine with it? if he wanted to put his penis in your anus or vice verse is that OK with you? keep GOD out of it or religion. your going to tell me that you will bend over and let a DUDE PUT HIS PENIS IN YOU?
> *


Ask a female that same question.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 04:21 PM~17344083
> *Yes, praise me for I am your god.
> *


THE DEVIL IS A LIAR & SO ARE U. U ARE NOT & NEVER EVER WILL BE MY GOD.
U ARE THE ENEMY IN THIS TOPIC AS FAR AS I'M CONCERNED.(U ARE CONFUSED)
U CAN TRY TO CONVINCE SOME OF YOUR FELLOW ATHEIST FRIENDS THAT YOUR THERE GOD, BUT FOR ME THAT JUST NOT GOING TO CUT IT, NEXT. U :thumbsdown: 

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## NIMSTER64

thank you God for giving me peace in this time of kaos


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 29 2010, 10:39 PM~17347668
> *THE DEVIL IS A LIAR & SO ARE U. U ARE NOT & NEVER EVER WILL BE MY GOD.
> U ARE THE ENEMY IN THIS TOPIC AS FAR AS I'M CONCERNED.(U ARE CONFUSED)
> U CAN TRY TO CONVINCE SOME OF YOUR FELLOW ATHEIST FRIENDS THAT YOUR THERE GOD, BUT FOR ME THAT JUST NOT GOING TO CUT IT, NEXT. U  :thumbsdown:
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


I'd like to see you prove that I'm not your god.


----------



## NIMSTER64

oev9r1LWDjk&feature


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 09:41 PM~17347689
> *I'd like to see you prove that I'm not your god.
> *


I DON'T HAVE TO PROVE ANYTHING TO U DUEZ, YOU ARE A NOBODY AND NEVER WILL BE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 09:39 PM~17347669
> *thank you God for giving me peace in this time of kaos
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 09:41 PM~17347689
> *I'd like to see you prove that I'm not your god.
> *


Kill yourself and if you return from the dead in 3 day, then maybe, just maybe you are God....

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

JK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 29 2010, 10:48 PM~17347751
> *Kill yourself and if you return from the dead in 3 day, then maybe, just maybe you are God....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: That was clever.


----------



## G2G_Al

Here have some fun with this...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sle...on_version5.swf


----------



## bart7777




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 29 2010, 10:46 PM~17347732
> *I DON'T HAVE TO PROVE ANYTHING TO U DUEZ, YOU ARE A NOBODY AND NEVER WILL BE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm not gonna let you into heaven. :angry: You can burn in hell.


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 29 2010, 09:48 PM~17347751
> *Kill yourself and if you return from the dead in 3 day, then maybe, just maybe you are God....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Good one brow bless your heart can someone post this Youtube video here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAN_F_Y4j74


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 29 2010, 09:49 PM~17347764
> *Here have some fun with this...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sle...on_version5.swf
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

WQEOq3xX_CU&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Apr 29 2010, 11:51 PM~17347784
> *Good one brow bless your heart can someone post this Youtube video here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAN_F_Y4j74
> *


----------



## Duez

So many books in the world, at least read 2.


----------



## NIMSTER64

GREATER IS HE THAT IS WITH IN ME


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

this was funny when he was on the price is right LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he is saying i don't know lol he is right behind the lady that said 1850 lol 
YB9oJwMRroY&NR


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

A ATHIEST STORY


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

WHATS NEXT


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

E5RSR4bMPuw&feature


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 09:21 PM~17347457
> *Because jesus loves you, unless your gay.
> *


False. He loves everyone because He understands everyone and knows everyone's hearts and thoughts. But He gives free will, so damnation is still allowed for choosing just as living a sinful life unrepentant is. 

People will be judged by what they know and what they chose to do with the knowledge whey obtained. Those that chose to refuse the gift of Gods(their creators) words, will be judged just the same as those that knew and refused to repent. Being the prinicipality is the same. 
The choice was to say no.

God is just.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 10:14 PM~17348029
> *So many books in the world, at least read 2.
> *


Pieces of LoLow mag, and ALL of the Holy Bible


----------



## NIMSTER64

it's not what you do, it is how you do it :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 09:26 PM~17347512
> *so let me ask the non Christians. do you all think homosexuality is normal? *


No, but that doesn't mean I hate them. I also don't agree with peoples choice to smoke. I don't hate smokers either.


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 30 2010, 08:35 AM~17349462
> *No, but that doesn't mean I hate them. I also don't agree with peoples choice to smoke. I don't hate smokers either.
> *


i dont thinks it about hateing them its just not agreeing with it and not accepting that it right either the Old testment talk about it and so does the New, meaning its against God moral law thats not how God created us to be and fuction in this World.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 30 2010, 07:35 AM~17349462
> *No, but that doesn't mean I hate them. I also don't agree with peoples choice to smoke. I don't hate smokers either.
> *


 :biggrin: I feel the same way


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 30 2010, 08:35 AM~17349462
> *No, but that doesn't mean I hate them. I also don't agree with peoples choice to smoke. I don't hate smokers either.
> *


We have no right to pronounce a sentence of eternal doom against anyone (John 5:22). But by the same token, we have no business receiving just anyone into the communion and fellowship of the church. We should no more forge spiritual bonds with people whose religion is fundamentally in error than we would seek fellowship with those guilty of heinous sin. To do so is tantamount to the arrogance shown by the Corinthians, who refused to dismiss from their fellowship a man living in the grossest kind of sin (1 Corinthians 5:1-3).


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 30 2010, 09:23 AM~17349650
> *We have no right to pronounce a sentence of eternal doom against anyone (John 5:22). But by the same token, we have no business receiving just anyone into the communion and fellowship of the church. We should no more forge spiritual bonds with people whose religion is fundamentally in error than we would seek fellowship with those guilty of heinous sin. To do so is tantamount to the arrogance shown by the Corinthians, who refused to dismiss from their fellowship a man living in the grossest kind of sin (1 Corinthians 5:1-3).
> *


opps :0 ment to quote myself on that not you wrong person :happysad:


----------



## PEREZJ

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 30 2010, 08:54 AM~17349522
> *i dont thinks it about hateing them its just not agreeing with it and not accepting that it right either the Old testment talk about it and so does the New, meaning its against God moral law thats not how God created us to be and fuction in this World.
> *


 right one


----------



## PEREZJ

all man I need some sleep :420:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 30 2010, 08:23 AM~17349650
> *We have no right to pronounce a sentence of eternal doom against anyone (John 5:22). But by the same token, we have no business receiving just anyone into the communion and fellowship of the church. We should no more forge spiritual bonds with people whose religion is fundamentally in error than we would seek fellowship with those guilty of heinous sin. To do so is tantamount to the arrogance shown by the Corinthians, who refused to dismiss from their fellowship a man living in the grossest kind of sin (1 Corinthians 5:1-3).
> *


AMEN. The presence of the lord is here right now


----------



## jvasquez

GOD BLESS YOU ALL! Enjoy the weekend!

:thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2010, 09:50 PM~17347767
> *I'm not gonna let you into heaven. :angry: You can burn in hell.
> *


U ARE THE ENEMY, U WON'T BE SEEING ME IN HELL :no: :no: :no: .

U DON'T BOTHER ME WITH WHAT U BE SAYING, BUT ALL I CAN SAY DUEZ IS U HAVE A GOoD DAY TODAY U & YOUR FAMILY...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 30 2010, 07:22 AM~17349981
> *GOD BLESS YOU ALL! Enjoy the weekend!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


LIKE WISE BROTHER JVASQUEZ :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

BLESS THE LORD ANOTHER DAY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: 

FATHER GOD, I COME BEFORE YOU THIS MORNING TO GIVE YOU ALL THE GLORY & THE HONOR THAT YOU DESERVE. I THANK YOU FOR ANOTHER DAY THAT IS GIVEN TO ME, AND MY FAMILY TO PRAISE YOU. FATHER GOD, AS WE MOVE FORWARD IN THIS DAY, I PRAY THAT YOU BLESS EACH PERSON THAT IS IN THIS TOPIC, AND THERE FAMILIES, AND MAY YOU COVER US ALL WITH YOUR PRECIOUS BLOOD, AND ANGELS TODAY. FATHER GOD, I ALSO PRAY THAT YOU HELP US ALL TO BE HUMBLE PEOPLE OF GOD, AND TO KEEP MOVING FORWARD, NO MATTER WHAT COMES OUR WAY. FATHER GOD, I ALSO PRAY THAT YOU FORGIVE US FOR ALL OF OUR SINS, IN JESUS NAME I PRAY AMEN.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 30 2010, 08:48 AM~17350148
> *U ARE THE ENEMY, U WON'T BE SEEING ME IN HELL  :no: :no:  :no: .
> 
> U DON'T BOTHER ME WITH WHAT U BE SAYING, BUT ALL I CAN SAY DUEZ IS U HAVE A GOoD DAY TODAY U & YOUR FAMILY...
> *


The people taking your money, molesting your kids and convincing you to believe in ghosts, are not the enemy. But I come in here and tell you how fusion works, and I'm the enemy?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 30 2010, 08:49 AM~17350619
> *The people taking your money, molesting your kids and convincing you to believe in ghosts, are not the enemy. But I come in here and tell you how fusion works, and I'm the enemy?
> *


WELL DUEZ, U CAN SAY WHAT U WANT TO SAY, BUT HONESTLY I REALLY DON'T CARE ABOUT HOW YOUR TRYING TO TELL US HOW FUSION WORKS, BECAUSE THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS HERE IS THAT OUR ( GOD ) WORKS TODAY, TOMORROW, & FOREVER. IT'S TIME OUT FOR THE FOOLISHNESS DUEZ, BEACAUSE U KNOW DEEP DOWN INSIDE THAT THERE IS A GOD, BECAUSE IF IT WASN'T YOU WOULDN'T BE HERE. 

SAVE ALL YOUR QUESTIONS, COMMENTS, & CONCERNS FOR SOME ONE THAT CARES, BECAUSE ALL I CARE ABOUT IS PRAISING OUR (LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST).


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PSALM CHP.37 VERSE 1-5

1. FRET NOT YOURSELF BECAUSE OF EVILDOERS, NEITHER BE YOU ENVIOUS AGAINST THE WORKERS OF INIQUITY.

2. FOR THEY SHALL SOON BE CUT DOWN LIKE THE GRASS, AND WITHER AS THE GREEN HERB.

3. TRUST IN THE LORD, AND DO GOOD; SO SHALL YOU DWELL IN THE LAND, AND VERILY YOU SHALL BE FED.

4. DELIGHT YOURSELF ALSO IN THE LORD; AND HE SHALL GIVE YOU THE DESIRES OF YOUR HEART.

5. COMMIT YOUR WAY TO THE LORD; TRUST ALSO IN HIM; AND HE SHALL BRING IT TO PASS.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 02:27 PM~17343014
> *Praise God All Mighty.
> *


AMEN! AMEN! AMEN! ALWAYS


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 30 2010, 10:07 AM~17350769
> *WELL DUEZ, U CAN SAY WHAT U WANT TO SAY, BUT HONESTLY I REALLY DON'T CARE ABOUT HOW YOUR TRYING TO TELL US HOW FUSION WORKS, BECAUSE THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS HERE IS THAT OUR ( GOD ) WORKS TODAY, TOMORROW, & FOREVER. IT'S TIME OUT FOR THE FOOLISHNESS DUEZ, BEACAUSE U KNOW DEEP DOWN INSIDE THAT THERE IS A GOD, BECAUSE IF IT WASN'T YOU WOULDN'T BE HERE.
> 
> SAVE ALL YOUR QUESTIONS, COMMENTS, & CONCERNS FOR SOME ONE THAT CARES, BECAUSE ALL I CARE ABOUT IS PRAISING OUR (LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST).
> *


Explain your reasoning behind that.


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 30 2010, 08:08 AM~17350318
> *BLESS THE LORD ANOTHER DAY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S  :wave:
> 
> FATHER GOD, I COME BEFORE YOU THIS MORNING TO GIVE YOU ALL THE GLORY & THE HONOR THAT YOU DESERVE. I THANK YOU FOR ANOTHER DAY THAT IS GIVEN TO ME, AND MY FAMILY TO PRAISE YOU. FATHER GOD, AS WE MOVE FORWARD IN THIS DAY, I PRAY THAT YOU BLESS EACH PERSON THAT IS IN THIS TOPIC, AND THERE FAMILIES, AND MAY YOU COVER US ALL WITH YOUR PRECIOUS BLOOD, AND ANGELS TODAY. FATHER GOD, I ALSO PRAY THAT YOU HELP US ALL TO BE HUMBLE PEOPLE OF GOD, AND TO KEEP MOVING FORWARD, NO MATTER WHAT COMES OUR WAY. FATHER GOD, I ALSO PRAY THAT YOU FORGIVE US FOR ALL OF OUR SINS, IN JESUS NAME I PRAY AMEN.
> *


Remember Brothers and Sisters also put the whole armour which is in,
Ephesians 6:13-17

13 Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day,and having done all,to stand.
14 Stand therefore, having your loins girt about with truth, and having on the breastplate of righteousness;
15 And your feet shod with the preparation of the gospel of peace;
16 Above all, taking the shield of faith, wherewith ye shall be able to quench all the fiery darts of the wicked.

This is very important to wear every day every morning put it on another one is ask God to surrond you with his Angels Arkangels Querubins Serafins a well armour to pass a day Blessed.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 30 2010, 06:23 AM~17349650
> *We have no right to pronounce a sentence of eternal doom against anyone (John 5:22). But by the same token, we have no business receiving just anyone into the communion and fellowship of the church.
> *


I understand and agree with this. Like all private organizations, any church has a right to be selective when it comes to people joining. It’s like joining a car club, a book club, the free masons, the KKK or the bloods. No private organization HAS to let you in. You don’t need the bible to tell you that.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 10:54 PM~17348389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Nim. Can you explain to me exactly how the sacrifice of Jesus Christ forgives sin? Help me with the logic. Thanks.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by PEREZJ_@Apr 30 2010, 06:23 AM~17349650
> *We should no more forge spiritual bonds with people whose religion is fundamentally in error than we would seek fellowship with those guilty of heinous sin. To do so is tantamount to the arrogance shown by the Corinthians, who refused to dismiss from their fellowship a man living in the grossest kind of sin (1 Corinthians 5:1-3).
> *


OK. The following will probably piss people off but PLEASE understand that it is me attempting to have a discussion with you and make a point based on my understanding of Christianity. I would LOVE to hear a Christian rebuttal to it. I am not trying to belittle you and have nothing but respect for you. This goes for anyone who quotes what I’m about to type.

Closed minded faith in any religion, philosophy, or theory is arrogant. That includes Christianity and atheism. When I say closed minded with regard to Christianity I don’t mean that you all hate gays, addicts, alcoholics, gang bangers and ex-cons and look down on them. I’m not saying that you don’t accept them into your church with open arms or even try and help them change their ways. That Kirk Cameron video of him talking those guys on the street is proof of that. I’m talking about arrogance at a fundamental level. The very core of religion, God, is guilty of pride (arrogance) and anger. Christians know that both of these are among the 7 deadly sins. God shows pride in the 1st commandment (You shall have no other gods before me), 2nd commandment (Do not make images of God and worship them) and 3rd commandment (You shall not take the name of the lord your god in vain). No other gods before me means god wants you to never believe in any other god. Disregard all rational thought (which he gave us…right?) regardless of how illogical you may think it is and just listen to bible god. What about not worshipping a figure of god? This means you are to worship only god himself, not a figure of god. First of all, why would a god that is not proud and arrogant want to be worshipped at all? Humility does not want to be worshipped. Wasn’t Jesus supposed to be humble? What about not even speaking Gods name unless it’s in a positive light? God’s name can’t be used like yours or mine. It’s special. If I told you people to think these ways about me, would that not be a sign of pride and arrogance on my part? Atheists are arrogant as well because they too are closed minded about the potential that there is a god. They can’t guarantee there is no god any more Christians can guarantee there is one. Any person, god, religion or group that leaves no room for debate over their beliefs and/or hands out punishment to people who disagree with them is proud and arrogant and in modern times is known as a dictator. If bible god physically came to earth and ruled the world using the same methods he does in the bible, he would be a dictator. And historically, that has never worked well. Differing beliefs can be accepted without punishment (agree to disagree) as long as those beliefs don’t lead to destruction like flying planes into a building. Unfortunately, religion’s radical foundation many times creates these situations. 

If heaven is real and bible god created it you’re right, god can be selective of who he lets in to enjoy eternal paradise. But, why does everyone else need to be punished for not believing in him and accepting Jesus (which is also him) as their lord? Why can’t he just let them be dead and not go anywhere? Or sentence some to hell for a period of time, not for eternity (were you grounded FOREVER as a child…aren’t we children of god)? It’s because bible god and all other gods people choose to worship are proud by definition. Bible god shows anger and pride multiple times in Ezekiel. 

Ezekiel 20:8 
But they rebelled against me, and would not hearken unto me: they did not every man cast away the abominations of their eyes, neither did they forsake the idols of Egypt: then I said, I will pour out my fury upon them, to accomplish my anger against them in the midst of the land of Egypt.

Ezekiel 20:13
But the house of Israel rebelled against me in the wilderness: they walked not in my statutes, and they despised my judgments, which if a man do, he shall even live in them; and my sabbaths they greatly polluted: then I said, I would pour out my fury upon them in the wilderness, to consume them.

Ezekiel 20:21
Notwithstanding the children rebelled against me: they walked not in my statutes, neither kept my judgments to do them, which if a man do, he shall even live in them; they polluted my sabbaths: then I said, I would pour out my fury upon them, to accomplish my anger against them in the wilderness.

Ezekiel 20:25-26
Wherefore I gave them also statutes that were not good, and judgments whereby they should not live; And I polluted them in their own gifts, in that they caused to pass through the fire all that openeth the womb, that I might make them desolate, to the end that they might know that I am the LORD.

Ezekiel 20:33
As I live, saith the Lord GOD, surely with a mighty hand, and with a stretched out arm, and with fury poured out, will I rule over you:

My point is that god is not perfect. He is emotional just like us and that is fine with me. I just don’t understand how Christians consider bible god to be perfect and loving all the time when he clearly has imperfect human characteristics that are not only defined in the bible but are also on the list of 7 deadly sins. I even understand why god was angry in Ezekiel. I would be too. But I’m human. Even that Christian movie Fireproof suggests that you should love and be kind to your spouse NO MATTER WHAT; even when it’s not returned. Ezekiel 20:25-26 shows that god did not always do that. Punishment for eternity is not unconditional love and unconditional love is godly.

I know that you all are aware that there are many religions in the world. According to them they are all right and everyone who doesn’t agree is wrong. Not only are they wrong, but they are going to be punished for not believing. As you quoted above, Corinthians 5:1-3 states that religions other than Christianity are in error. How do YOU know that? Because the bible, a book that was physically written by imperfect men (not physically written by perfect god), said so…right? And the bible is what you accept as truth. Muslims feel the same way about their faith. So do Jews. So do Atheists. Who’s right? Nobody knows or can prove with absolute 100% certainty that their faith is right. People only have faith that what they believe is true. Faith is powerful but it cannot be proven empirically. That’s like saying prove that I’m thinking of a blue impala. How do we know imperfect man interpreted god’s perfect word correctly? We don’t.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2010, 11:12 PM~17348522
> *
> 
> *


Even though it’s cheesy, this movie was actually pretty helpful. We watched it at a “Weekend to Remember” Christian based marriage seminar that my wife dragged me to. It was at a real nice resort with good food and a nice room. My bible thumper best friend (and brother in law) bought us tickets. He and his wife went with us. They are trying hard to convert me.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 30 2010, 10:07 AM~17350769
> *WELL DUEZ, U CAN SAY WHAT U WANT TO SAY, BUT HONESTLY I REALLY DON'T CARE ABOUT HOW YOUR TRYING TO TELL US HOW FUSION WORKS, BECAUSE THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS HERE IS THAT OUR ( GOD ) WORKS TODAY, TOMORROW, & FOREVER. IT'S TIME OUT FOR THE FOOLISHNESS DUEZ, BEACAUSE U KNOW DEEP DOWN INSIDE THAT THERE IS A GOD, BECAUSE IF IT WASN'T YOU WOULDN'T BE HERE.
> 
> SAVE ALL YOUR QUESTIONS, COMMENTS, & CONCERNS FOR SOME ONE THAT CARES, BECAUSE ALL I CARE ABOUT IS PRAISING OUR (LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST).*


AMEN SISTER HALLELUYAH  GOD IS AN AWSOME GOD


----------



## jvasquez

rzarock...you answered your own question without knowing. These words were written by man and there are verses that have been translated to say GOD sent theses things, but in actuality the original translation shows that GOD allowed those actions because of man's choice to be disobedient. Theses scriptures can also be shown to prove that similar to the situation with the Children of Israel, GOD did not send fiery serpents, he didn't send his wrath upon humans through a bolt of lightning. In such examples scripture only proves scripture. 

GOD can not cause evil himself. Nor does He send down punishment. However He will allow things in people's life, such as chastening. It is not always HIS best plan, but HE has given man free will choice and as a result of Adam's sin GOD does not control this world. Satan does...

2 Corinthians 4:4
In whom the god of this world hath blinded the minds of them which believe not, lest the light of the glorious gospel of Christ, who is the image of God, should shine unto them.

I can see how people would question why did GOD take someone's life or cause an "act of GOD" like thunderstorms, lightning, hailstorms. But those things are not the result of GOD...why would Jesus calm the storm if that came from GOD, why would HE rebuke himself? 

GOD is a GOD of order and HE does not force himself on anyone and HE gives everyone space to repent.

Revelation 2:21
And I gave her space to repent of her fornication; and she repented not.

We have to choose HIM, because of what happened in the Garden. GOD is limited by HIS WORD, but it is HIS WILL that none would perish, but all would come to repentance.

2 Peter 3:9
The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.

HE's Patient with us and HE is giving everyone of us the opportunity to choose life.

Don't wait too long. Jesus is the Only way to the Father.

GOD BLESS YOU and I Pray He would send laborers across your path and help Share the GOOD NEWS in a way that you can receive it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

The three great strategies for obscuring an issue are to introduce irrelevancies, to arouse prejudice, and to excite ridicule.... ---Bergen Evans


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

I guess what I don't understand is some of these non believers decide to paint all christians with the same brush

Just because one christian doesn't like a certain type of person or what they do, doesn't mean we are all like that. 
I guess the funny thing about it is christians are called hypocrats by certain non believers who need to check themselves because they are doing the same thing. 

That's the thing I just don't understand, how can a person be so negative and have so much hate towards something they don't understand themselves. They ask for answers and when someone
tries to answer them they just blow it off completely and try to twist it to their liking.

I have said this before and I will say it again, if you came in here for answers, you're not gonna get any.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 30 2010, 08:12 PM~17355859
> *I guess what I don't understand is some of these non believers decide to paint all christians with the same brush
> 
> Just because one christian doesn't like a certain type of person or what they do, doesn't mean we are all like that.
> I guess the funny thing about it is christians are called hypocrats by certain non believers who need to check themselves because they are doing the same thing.
> 
> That's the thing I just don't understand, how can a person be so negative and have so much hate towards something they don't understand themselves.  They ask for answers and when someone
> tries to answer them they just blow it off completely and try to twist it to their liking.
> 
> I have said this before and I will say it again, if you came in here for answers, you're not gonna get any.
> *


AMEN.

True. Church is the demand of God. You must got to the source. The head. Not the rest of the body parts.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 30 2010, 04:18 PM~17354079
> *rzarock...you answered your own question without knowing. These words were written by man and there are verses that have been translated to say GOD sent theses things, but in actuality the original translation shows that GOD allowed those actions because of man's choice to be disobedient. Theses scriptures can also be shown to prove that similar to the situation with the Children of Israel, GOD did not send fiery serpents, he didn't send his wrath upon humans through a bolt of lightning. In such examples scripture only proves scripture.
> 
> GOD can not cause evil himself. Nor does He send down punishment. However He will allow things in people's life, such as chastening. It is not always HIS best plan, but HE has given man free will choice and as a result of Adam's sin GOD does not control this world. Satan does...
> 
> 2 Corinthians 4:4
> In whom the god of this world hath blinded the minds of them which believe not, lest the light of the glorious gospel of Christ, who is the image of God, should shine unto them.
> 
> I can see how people would question why did GOD take someone's life or cause an "act of GOD" like thunderstorms, lightning, hailstorms. But those things are not the result of GOD...why would Jesus calm the storm if that came from GOD, why would HE rebuke himself?
> 
> GOD is a GOD of order and HE does not force himself on anyone and HE gives everyone space to repent.
> 
> Revelation 2:21
> And I gave her space to repent of her fornication; and she repented not.
> 
> We have to choose HIM, because of what happened in the Garden. GOD is limited by HIS WORD, but it is HIS WILL that none would perish, but all would come to repentance.
> 
> 2 Peter 3:9
> The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.
> 
> HE's Patient with us and HE is giving everyone of us the opportunity to choose life.
> 
> Don't wait too long. Jesus is the Only way to the Father.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU and I Pray He would send laborers across your path and help Share the GOOD NEWS in a way that you can receive it.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 30 2010, 08:12 PM~17355859
> *I guess what I don't understand is some of these non believers decide to paint all christians with the same brush
> 
> Just because one christian doesn't like a certain type of person or what they do, doesn't mean we are all like that.
> I guess the funny thing about it is christians are called hypocrats by certain non believers who need to check themselves because they are doing the same thing.
> 
> That's the thing I just don't understand, how can a person be so negative and have so much hate towards something they don't understand themselves.  They ask for answers and when someone
> tries to answer them they just blow it off completely and try to twist it to their liking.
> 
> I have said this before and I will say it again, if you came in here for answers, you're not gonna get any.
> *


Is this for me?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 1 2010, 04:55 AM~17356222
> *Is this for me?
> *



it's mainly towards the ones who come in here expecting answers and then when somebody tells them something they turn around and mock what was said, they are in here only for their own entertainment

they don't even want to hear what we have to say because everything we say in their mind is wrong NO MATTER WHAT IT IS

when I first posted this about getting answers.... pages back, I was talking about faith we can't see it, we can't touch it, we can't feel it, but we believe it's there 

bottom line is this, we choose to believe, we have a choice, nobody sticks a gun to our head to make us believe


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 30 2010, 10:32 PM~17356957
> *it's mainly towards the ones who come in here expecting answers and then when somebody tells them something they turn around and mock what was said, they are in here only for their own entertainment
> 
> they don't even want to hear what we have to say because everything we say in their mind is wrong NO MATTER WHAT IT IS
> 
> when I first posted this about getting answers.... pages back,  I was talking about faith    we can't see it, we can't touch it, we can't feel it, but we believe it's there
> 
> bottom line is this, we choose to believe, we have a choice,  nobody sticks a gun to our head to make us believe
> *


That be so. It be so. Be it so. So be it. Amen

I believe the message overall is for peace knockers. Being that's all we do living this life. Have peace.
"Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid." -Christs final words before asceding. :angel: If you hate on that, you hate yourself.


----------



## sdropnem

Repentance :biggrin: 


good  name


----------



## bart7777

I would like to Thank each brother in Christ that was praying for the Car show and Concert last night it was a blessing over 40 people accepted Christ, Thanks to all and May God bless everyone out there...


----------



## BigLazy903

lost my aunt this morning


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 1 2010, 11:06 PM~17362387
> *lost my aunt this morning
> *


sorry for your lost.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@May 1 2010, 12:16 PM~17359929
> *Repentance :biggrin:
> good    name
> *


The club thought it would be. Thanks brother. Its something we agreed is most "Majestic" to live up to and represent to all of the Lords children. The 1st start of the way back home :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 1 2010, 09:06 PM~17362387
> *lost my aunt this morning
> *


Sorry Lazy  Very much for you and yours. Just know, shes where we wanna be homie. :angel: Aint no better place, and the Word of the Lord says that all that enter in the gates, would not come back down here for any reason even if they could. Being the fully behold the Glory of God. FULLY!

Celebrate her Life and death brother. She graduated to be next to Abba(The Father in Heaven).

Be-It-So or So-Be-It = Amen... In Yesua(Jesus) name. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 1 2010, 11:06 PM~17362387
> *lost my aunt this morning
> *


Sorry for your loss bro, we all stand in agreement for peace through this grieving process. 

Also brothers and sisters, my father had a light stroke last Sunday and just went into hospital today. He is fine with no symptoms but please keep him in your prayers.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@May 1 2010, 11:10 PM~17363294
> *Sorry for your loss bro, we all stand in agreement for peace through this grieving process.
> 
> Also brothers and sisters, my father had a light stroke last Sunday and just went into hospital today. He is fine with no symptoms but please keep him in your prayers.
> *


Amen brother. Lord's Peace.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 1 2010, 03:44 PM~17360640
> *I would like to Thank each brother in Christ that was praying for the Car show and Concert last night it was a blessing over 40 people accepted Christ, Thanks to all and May God bless everyone out there...
> *


 I pity them.


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 1 2010, 08:49 PM~17362704
> *The club thought it would be. Thanks brother. Its something we agreed is most "Majestic" to live up to and represent to all of the Lords children. The 1st start of the way back home :angel:
> *



trip out and you guys are in Sin City :wow: 

but everyone needs to repent! :yes:


----------



## BigLazy903

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z-a7sMClB7A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z-a7sMClB7A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

for the homies who showed love! thanks for everyones prayers!!! i appreciate todo... gracias


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 2 2010, 12:58 AM~17363731
> * I pity them.
> *


Cuz of the hard road ahead of living righteous, and giving up their sinful ways?? Nahhh, they will be perfectly fine. BLESSED is the actual word for it! :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 3 2010, 02:15 AM~17370918
> *Cuz of the hard road ahead of living righteous, and giving up their sinful ways?? Nahhh, they will be perfectly fine. BLESSED is the actual word for it! :biggrin:
> *


Because instead of the truth that can be tested, they will now force themselves to believe in something that they know is fake, under the threat of spending the next life suffering for an eternity.


----------



## HB WIRES

CHECKED OUT "" THE WAY OUT REACH'' IN SAN BERD.. VERY GOOD !! JESUS LOVES YOU' REMENBER THAT WHEN THE ENDS NEAR


----------



## sdropnem

*We know the END....

The Man in white Wins!!!*








[/quote]


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+May 2 2010, 12:58 AM~17363731-->
> 
> 
> 
> I pity them.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man! Come on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 01:15 AM~17370918
> *Cuz of the hard road ahead of living righteous, and giving up their sinful ways?? Nahhh, they will be perfectly fine. BLESSED is the actual word for it! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> word!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sdropnem_@May 3 2010, 08:03 AM~17371854
> *We know the END....
> 
> The Man in whitwe Wins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I agree! Bit that's a white guy! In that picture! Not Jesus!


----------



## Duez

Here's something to think about. 

When the Israelis were talking to god, why was there no mention of the billion people on the other side of the planet? Why did the middle easterners who had spoken to the creator of man, have to wait until a European took a boat across the water to know about us? You would think that if an alien created us and he came back 4000 years later to tell us that he did, then he would stop by the other side of the planet(which he made).


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 3 2010, 07:12 AM~17371560
> *Because instead of the truth that can be tested, they will now force themselves to believe in something that they know is fake, under the threat of spending the next life suffering for an eternity.
> *


Wussup with this forced crap u still pumpin? Where do you stand? No wit us obviously, but yet you supposably know what Christ and the all fake Gods are all about. Aint no one forced, only asked to come and shown the way by love.

I believe within the last week someone had already posted that fact. NO ONE IS FORCED.

God wont accept those not seeking Him anyway. Everybody wants what He has (Including getting in the gates of Heaven) yet so many dont wanna apply themselves to the task!! Receive but not give.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 3 2010, 09:12 AM~17372553
> *Here's something to think about.
> 
> When the Israelis were talking to god, why was there no mention of the billion people on the other side of the planet? Why did the middle easterners who had spoken to the creator of man, have to wait until a European took a boat across the water to know about us? You would think that if an alien created us and he came back 4000 years later to tell us that he did, then he would stop by the other side of the planet(which he made).
> *


That was already answered. Your timeline is backwards. Or just misunderstand how things already where. Before mankind seperated, the Word was already spoken to all. And God was with man in the beginning walking with them(till he pushed Him away pissing Him off farrrr too much). 
The people that merged to the other side(much later... you know... after man was created) those that left had already chosen their paths; which were ALL to desert God and His ways; to live snobby, greedy, lustfully, as killers and all the rest(which is known as/ as was before it would be done; *living in sin*)thus being understood as heathens.

They were'nt cast out like the Angels; now Demons... they (human's) left without being pushed. Its like you, now. You have more than the right, but the opportunity to *learn* to _know_ what your supposed to for the better of your OWN benefit, but yet you rather walk your own path.
----

Here's something to *KNOW*

Isaiah 45:9 (King James Version)

9Woe unto him that striveth with his Maker! Let the potsherd strive with the potsherds of the earth. Shall the clay say to him that fashioneth it, What makest thou? or thy work, He hath no hands?

(New King James Version)
“ Woe to him who strives with his Maker!
Let the potsherd strive with the potsherds of the earth!
Shall the clay say to him who forms it, ‘What are you making?’
Or shall your handiwork say, ‘He has no hands’? 


Get it? Its speaking of the creation trying to tell the maker whats supposed to be done right. When the darn creation didn't even create or have the knowledge TO create itself.
We of today plainly call those type of thinkers stupid(past dumb; being dumb is just not knowing; yet stupid is knowing but refusing)... but God call's the heathen's. Being that anything you choose in life which is against what He already told you (OR HAS BEEN TRYING) then you are against Him, which no parent that cares for their kids truly could stand being it makes absolutely NO since the child that was made by the parent(s), raised protected and taught to know whats necessary... that for selfish stupid reasons, that child would choose to walk where harm is. KNOWING its for NO GOOD purpose.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 3 2010, 11:23 AM~17373258
> *That was already answered. Your timeline is backwards. Or just misunderstand how things already where.  Before mankind seperated, the Word was already spoken to all. And God was with man in the beginning walking with them(till he pushed Him away pissing Him off farrrr too much).
> The people that merged to the other side(much later... you know... after man was created) those that left had already chosen their paths; which were ALL to desert God and His ways; to live snobby, greedy, lustfully, as killers and all the rest(which is known as/ as was before it would be done; *living in sin*)thus being understood as heathens.
> 
> They were'nt cast out like the Angels; now Demons... they (human's) left without being pushed.    Its like you, now. You have more than the right, but the opportunity to learn to know what your supposed to for the better of your OWN benefit, but yet you rather walk your own path.
> ----
> 
> Here's something to KNOW
> 
> Isaiah 45:9 (King James Version)
> 
> 9Woe unto him that striveth with his Maker! Let the potsherd strive with the potsherds of the earth. Shall the clay say to him that fashioneth it, What makest thou? or thy work, He hath no hands?
> 
> (New King James Version)
> “ Woe to him who strives with his Maker!
> Let the potsherd strive with the potsherds of the earth!
> Shall the clay say to him who forms it, ‘What are you making?’
> Or shall your handiwork say, ‘He has no hands’?
> Get it?  Its speaking of the creation trying to tell the maker whats supposed to be done right. When the darn creation didn't even create or have the knowledge TO create itself.
> We of today plainly call those type of thinkers stupid(past dumb; being dumb is just not knowing; yet stupid is knowing but refusing)... but God call's the heathen's. Being that anything you choose in life which is against what He already told you (OR HAS BEEN TRYING) then you are against Him, which no parent that cares for their kids truly could stand being it makes absolutely NO since the child that was made by the parent(s), raised protected and taught to know whats necessary... that for selfish stupid reasons, that child would choose to walk where harm is. KNOWING its for NO GOOD purpose.
> *


So the middle easterners knew we were here thousands of years before Leif Ericson came here?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Apr 30 2010, 04:18 PM~17354079-->
> 
> 
> 
> These words were written by man and *there are verses that have been translated to say GOD sent theses things*, but in actuality *the original translation *shows that GOD allowed those actions because of man's choice to be disobedient. Theses scriptures can also be shown to prove that similar to the situation with the Children of Israel, GOD did not send fiery serpents, he didn't send his wrath upon humans through a bolt of lightning. In such examples scripture only proves scripture.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These verses were quoted from the King James Edition. Are you saying that the OG bible written in hebrew is the only one that can be trusted? My point is that man wrote the bible. Even the very first bible ever written was done so by men.
> 
> 
> I understand the bible says he didn't punish them but it explicitly says that he's was angry and furious. He may not have acted on these emotions but he had them. These are human characteristics...not all loving god characteristics.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Apr 30 2010, 04:18 PM~17354079
> *I can see how people would question why did GOD take someone's life or cause an "act of GOD" like thunderstorms, lightning, hailstorms. But those things are not the result of GOD...why would Jesus calm the storm if that came from GOD, why would HE rebuke himself?
> *


If that's the case, then why did he need to send himself to earth on a suicide mission; sacrificing himself to himself so that he could allow himself to forgive man's sins?




> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 30 2010, 04:18 PM~17354079
> *Don't wait too long. Jesus is the Only way to the Father.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU and I Pray He would send laborers across your path and help Share the GOOD NEWS in a way that you can receive it.
> *


How does Jesus's death forgive sin?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 3 2010, 01:40 PM~17375188
> *So the middle easterners knew we were here thousands of years before Leif Ericson came here?
> *


Before the mid east was able o be considered the mideast, the word was spread across to all. meaning duh, before anyone was over here. catch up trigga. thats what im talkin about with yuh time line.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 3 2010, 06:23 PM~17377658
> *Before the mid east was able o be considered the mideast, the word was spread across to all. meaning duh, before anyone was over here. catch up trigga. thats what im talkin about with yuh time line.
> *


Wait, so nobody was over here when the bible was written, then they wrote it and moved to the americas? So the people on this side of the planet, have been preaching the bible since they got here?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Sat morning line up!!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 3 2010, 05:31 PM~17376473
> *These verses were quoted from the King James Edition. Are you saying that the OG bible written in hebrew is the only one that can be trusted? My point is that man wrote the bible. Even the very first bible ever written was done so by men.
> I understand the bible says he didn't punish them but it explicitly says that he's was angry and furious. He may not have acted on these emotions but he had them. These are human characteristics...not all loving god characteristics.
> If that's the case, then why did he need to send himself to earth on a suicide mission; sacrificing himself to himself so that he could allow himself to forgive man's sins?
> How does Jesus's death forgive sin?
> *


Just like a single word written in Spanish can have multiple meanings in English. It's at the discretion of the translator how it's said. Also the King James was translated under the rule of a King which also may have played part in the translation process.

But you're right the Bible was written by man, *who were inspired by the GOD*.
2 Timothy 3:16 (Amplified Bible)
*Every Scripture is God-breathed (given by His inspiration)* and profitable for instruction, for reproof and conviction of sin, for correction of error and discipline in obedience, [and] for training in righteousness (in holy living, in conformity to God's will in thought, purpose, and action),

It is also impossible to understand the things of GOD without being born of the spirit of GOD. That's why you and dues and other come in here with questions. You want answers to questions without being able to understand them.
1 Corinthians 2:14 (Amplified Bible)
*But the natural, nonspiritual man does not accept or welcome or admit into his heart the gifts and teachings and revelations of the Spirit of God*, for they are folly (meaningless nonsense) to him; and he is incapable of knowing them [of progressively recognizing, understanding, and becoming better acquainted with them] *because they are spiritually discerned and estimated and appreciated*.

GOD IS LOVE. The enemy comes to kill steal and destroy. John 10:10

My suggestion is get in a good WORD BASED church and Bible Study and start seeking answers to those questions above. This is a forum and you're asking questions that have taken me time to grasp the concept and understanding of them as well. Do you really think this is the place to learn them and then hopefully one day you'll believe them and accept them as truth?

I have been a CHRISTIAN for well over 10 years, and some things in the Bible I still don't understand and I haven't fully grasped them in their entirety. You should start on your own studying and get those answers straight from the source. Start reading your Bible for yourself. I would recommend the AMPLIFIED Bible as well because it was translated with consideration of much of the original dialect and has more of the definition of certain words which clarify some questions I've have as well.

Prime example of that is 1 Corinthians 5:10. If you read that in KJV and AMP there is a lot that is not in the KJV version.

Enjoy the journey. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+May 3 2010, 06:23 PM~17377658-->
> 
> 
> 
> Before the mid east was able o be considered the mideast, the word was spread across to all. meaning duh, before anyone was over here. catch up trigga. thats what im talkin about with yuh time line.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@May 4 2010, 02:06 AM~17383883
> *Wait, so nobody was over here when the bible was written, then they wrote it and moved to the americas? So the people on this side of the planet, have been preaching the bible since they got here?
> *


Anybody with some insight on this, feel free to chime in.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 4 2010, 01:06 AM~17383883
> *Wait, so nobody was over here when the bible was written, then they wrote it and moved to the americas? So the people on this side of the planet, have been preaching the bible since they got here?
> *


No, they didn't preach the Bible because they didn't want to follow it. Which is why the following generations came to not know about it until it was brought back. And the seperation(to migration) did happen before the "New Testament" was written. But that still passes no excuse, because the "Old Testament" had already written of the comming of Christ(the before mans time created plan for His creation for us, followed by the prediction of many mens sights *visions given* of His comming) in many ways.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 4 2010, 09:59 AM~17386574
> *Just like a single word written in Spanish can have multiple meanings in English. It's at the discretion of the translator how it's said. Also the King James was translated under the rule of a King which also may have played part in the translation process.
> 
> But you're right the Bible was written by man, who were inspired by the GOD.
> 2 Timothy 3:16 (Amplified Bible)
> Every Scripture is God-breathed (given by His inspiration) and profitable for instruction, for reproof and conviction of sin, for correction of error and discipline in obedience, [and] for training in righteousness (in holy living, in conformity to God's will in thought, purpose, and action),
> 
> It is also impossible to understand the things of GOD without being born of the spirit of GOD. That's why you and dues and other come in here with questions. You want answers to questions without being able to understand them.
> 1 Corinthians 2:14 (Amplified Bible)
> But the natural, nonspiritual man does not accept or welcome or admit into his heart the gifts and teachings and revelations of the Spirit of God, for they are folly (meaningless nonsense) to him; and he is incapable of knowing them [of progressively recognizing, understanding, and becoming better acquainted with them] because they are spiritually discerned and estimated and appreciated.
> 
> GOD IS LOVE. The enemy comes to kill steal and destroy. John 10:10
> 
> My suggestion is get in a good WORD BASED church and Bible Study and start seeking answers to those questions above. This is a forum and you're asking questions that have taken me time to grasp the concept and understanding of them as well. Do you really think this is the place to learn them and then hopefully one day you'll believe them and accept them as truth?
> 
> I have been a CHRISTIAN for well over 10 years, and some things in the Bible I still don't understand and I haven't fully grasped them in their entirety. You should start on your own studying and get those answers straight from the source. Start reading your Bible for yourself. I would recommend the AMPLIFIED Bible as well because it was translated with consideration of much of the original dialect and has more of the definition of certain words which clarify some questions I've have as well.
> 
> Prime example of that is 1 Corinthians 5:10. If you read that in KJV and AMP there is a lot that is not in the KJV version.
> 
> Enjoy the journey. :biggrin:
> *


HOT DEEZANG! "Aint that the truth" fam! :cheesy: 

Thats what i mean to you tho RZA, that this internet typing is taking a heck of a long time to explain / go back and forth with out conversation's and i pray that one day we can sit and talk it out. Cuz truly... God can and does do miracles in a split of a second(or less if he chose  ) but i say as a man, i pray "one day" because we as men can take that "1 day" and let God flow quickly and have yours answer's given "That Day"(Bible quote) and provide your answeres along with the fulfilling of our hearts complete desires.

~And thats MY prayer bro  I need to put that out there to show the further unknowing(lost) that theres no forcing or arrogance involved in this faith/walk. Because my personal prayer for this is of LOVE & SACRIFICE
. Which to God Love IS sacrifice. :angel: Be it So..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 3 2010, 03:31 PM~17376473
> *These verses were quoted from the King James Edition. Are you saying that the OG bible written in hebrew is the only one that can be trusted? My point is that man wrote the bible. Even the very first bible ever written was done so by men.
> I understand the bible says he didn't punish them but it explicitly says that he's was angry and furious. He may not have acted on these emotions but he had them. These are human characteristics...not all loving god characteristics.
> If that's the case, then why did he need to send himself to earth on a suicide mission; sacrificing himself to himself so that he could allow himself to forgive man's sins?
> How does Jesus's death forgive sin?
> *


Which to God Love IS sacrifice.

You are truly asking questions of a real seeker of the Lords heart mafya. You are Certainly on our way! This is why I as a broken man, can quickly process pure respect(containing apologies of wrong doings to you*still a form of repenting*  ) to you.

More than "God Bless You", but God IS blessing you for such.
God is Jelous as He said, and His highest desire for Man, is to seek after _HIS_ own heart.(With your own!)

AMEN FAM! (BE IT SO!!!) :angel: :angel: :angel:

~The heart is of love, not thought. Love brings up/care for. Thought(FOR MAN) initially destroys) <---Christ's needed purposed.


----------



## Hialeah56

Help a fellow christian sell his lowlo 
not mine my friend Marlon's ride
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=536338&st=0
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1713589534.html 








































































[/quote]


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 4 2010, 03:19 PM~17388880
> *No, they didn't preach the Bible because they didn't want to follow it. Which is why the following generations came to not know about it until it was brought back. And the seperation(to migration) did happen before the "New Testament" was written.  But that still passes no excuse, because the "Old Testament" had already written of the comming of Christ(the before mans time created plan for His creation for us, followed by the prediction of many mens sights *visions given* of His comming) in many ways.
> *


Thats interesting. It differs from what I was taught. Got a source(not the bible) that you could point me to, so I could read more about it?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 4 2010, 03:04 PM~17389315
> *Thats interesting. It differs from what I was taught. Got a source(not the bible) that you could point me to, so I could read more about it?
> *


The potter and the clay. No man, when you gonna get that the later doesn't make the start? Anything else is assumption. Science is the following of whats already done(the investigative part) but its not the father of whats its following. Nothing else will show u.

~If you were a child that never met you dad, all you would have is what your mom told u about him. But Most likely, what sucks is that not only is she only going to be able to tell you what she remembered on her own about him, but will cutt out alot because of her own issues towards him and add stuff to make him look bad. So the best thing to do would be go find him and see who and and he is for yourself to see/judge.

What you know you know, but what you dont know you Dont Know.

Again! "I DONT THINK YOU APPLY'N YO'SELF DUEZIE!"


----------



## REPENTANCE

> Help a fellow christian sell his lowlo
> not mine my friend Marlon's ride
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=536338&st=0
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1713589534.html


[/quote]

"Holy Marquies" LoL groooove


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 4 2010, 04:10 PM~17389385
> *The potter and the clay. No man, when you gonna get that the later doesn't make the start? Anything else is assumption. Science is the following of whats already done(the investigative part) but its not the father of whats its following. Nothing else will show u.
> 
> ~If you were a child that never met you dad, all you would have is what your mom told u about him. But Most likely, what sucks is that not only is she only going to be able to tell you what she remembered on her own about him, but will cutt out alot because of her own issues towards him and add stuff to make him look bad. So the best thing to do would be go find him and see who and and he is for yourself to see/judge.
> 
> What you know you know, but what you dont know you Dont Know.
> 
> Again! "I DONT THINK YOU APPLY'N YO'SELF DUEZIE!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So what your saying, is that the bible is the only thing that says it happened that way? I know I was taught that there were people on this side of the planet when the Europeans got here and found it by accident. That's why we call americans, indians. Because they thought this was India, nobody had ever heard of america. I know my family that lives in another state was taught the same thing. Is the american school system teaching anti-christianity?


----------



## Duez

If the bible is the only source of your information, then use it to answer my question about god creating dinosaurs and man on the same 6th day. Because there are other sources out there, that say dinosaurs died hundreds of millions of years, before man evolved. Is there something in "the" book, that explains otherwise.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 4 2010, 04:24 PM~17390086
> *So what your saying, is that the bible is the only thing that says it happened that way? I know I was taught that there were people on this side of the planet when the Europeans got here and found it by accident. That's why we call americans, indians. Because they thought this was India, nobody had ever heard of america. I know my family that lives in another state was taught the same thing. Is the american school system teaching anti-christianity?
> *


Then its the computer thing again thats getting me mixed up with what your asking if your not trying to confuse me yourself(and this is really getting old).

You know thats a dumb question. Everyone including all non-christians know that. The Holy Bible is what this country was founded on but yet its the only book anti-religious people are trying to outlaw in this country. It doesn't boast the act of violence yet people(such as you keep doing) are stating claims as though it is. As though it was the one that encouraged 9/11, jihad's, and the decapitation of you and your family.

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuez................... imma sock you foo


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 4 2010, 04:28 PM~17390129
> *If the bible is the only source of your information, then use it to answer my question about god creating dinosaurs and man on the same 6th day. Because there are other sources out there, that say dinosaurs died hundreds of millions of years, before man evolved. Is there something in "the" book, that explains otherwise.
> *


The book never said the planet alone wasn't here for thousands to millions of years. People just say other wise. The Book says the planet was hear but void. Then it was shaped.

Dinosaurs are in the Bible. In Jerimiah i believe. Explained as a bohemith(however its spelled) which (also) is where that word originated. Its not talked alot about because its not important. Its just another animal. Its not saving anyone's lives. Only thing important to know about any animal is that(as explained in Genesis*the beginning of the book!!!) that we USED to be able to walk with them just as we did with God, and we ALL/and they we Vegetarians(like me  ), lions, rhinos and all that... but we (Adam and Eve) screwed it up for wanting to do crap our own way, like were smarter than our designer(yet we STILL cont know how to design ourselves!) 
*Thorns and thistles homie.*


God explains whats important. Whats ACTUALLY important. But seeking out certain answers based on repeated certain questions only shows you wanna keep going in a loop
ts showing your heart isn't really seeking what you claim to be attempting to find out to "prove" Gods exsistance. Only that your trying to make Him Not exsist.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+May 4 2010, 08:24 PM~17391838-->
> 
> 
> 
> Then its the computer thing again thats getting me mixed up with what your asking if your not trying to confuse me yourself(and this is really getting old).
> 
> You know thats a dumb question. Everyone including all non-christians know that. The Holy Bible is what this country was founded on but yet its the only book anti-religious people are trying to outlaw in this country. It doesn't boast the act of violence yet people(such as you keep doing) are stating claims as though it is. As though it was the one that encouraged 9/11, jihad's, and the decapitation of you and your family.
> 
> *Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuez................... imma sock you foo*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't do shit bitch.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@May 4 2010, 08:35 PM~17391982
> *The book never said the planet alone wasn't here for thousands to millions of years. People just say other wise. The Book says the planet was hear but void. Then it was shaped.
> 
> Dinosaurs are in the Bible. In Jerimiah i believe. Explained as a bohemith(however its spelled) which (also) is where that word originated. Its not talked alot about because its not important. Its just another animal. Its not saving anyone's lives. Only thing important to know about any animal is that(as explained in Genesis*the beginning of the book!!!) that we USED to be able to walk with them just as we did with God, and we ALL/and they we Vegetarians(like me    ), lions, rhinos and all that... but we (Adam and Eve) screwed it up for wanting to do crap our own way, like were smarter than our designer(yet we STILL cont know how to design ourselves!)
> *Thorns and thistles homie.*
> God explains whats important. Whats ACTUALLY important. But seeking out certain answers based on repeated certain questions only shows you wanna keep going in a loop
> ts showing your heart isn't really seeking what you claim to be attempting to find out to "prove" Gods exsistance. Only that your trying to make Him Not exsist.
> *


Find some proof. Any at all, and then believe what your claiming. Dont make something up and say "try to prove it isn't that way."


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 4 2010, 06:28 PM~17390129
> *If the bible is the only source of your information, then use it to answer my question about god creating dinosaurs and man on the same 6th day. Because there are other sources out there, that say dinosaurs died hundreds of millions of years, before man evolved. Is there something in "the" book, that explains otherwise.
> *


why don't you tell us FOOL? LOL YOU CAN'T AND IF YOU DO IS CUS YOU GOOGLE IT LOL.LEAVE IT ALONE GO DO WHAT YOU WANT TO DO SOME WHERE ELS. I TRIED TO ANSWER YOU AND YOU IGNORE MY REPLY q-VO carnal(brother)? respond when your aproched brother. God Bless.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 4 2010, 10:26 PM~17392813
> *
> *


FINDI LOL I Mean fffundi hey fool what do you believe? there's no in between. I am just wondering BECAUSE A man of God will not steal or rob any one. so whats your story? let us know HOME BOY. Don't be hiding behind any names fool. profess your love Brother.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 4 2010, 09:57 PM~17394296
> *FINDI LOL I Mean fffundi hey fool what do you believe? there's no in between. I am just wondering BECAUSE A man of God will not steal or rob any one. so whats your story? let us know HOME BOY. Don't be hiding behind any names fool. profess your love Brother.
> *


Be it so! :h5:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 4 2010, 07:44 PM~17392109
> *You wouldn't do shit bitch.
> 
> Find some proof. Any at all, and then believe what your claiming. Dont make something up and say "try to prove it isn't that way."
> *


You know wussup... "I got that "bytch" 4 ya!" South Central Made aren't allowed to play nuthin but dodge ball and wit Lolow's u scallywag hoe u :nicoderm: 

And foo, stuff's shown to you every single day, and others. You see or have long seen what your always askin about. Even the newbie's in here recognize its a fact you dont just pass it up, u intentionally ignore it. You prefer to believe what you wanna believe.... hoe.
So I'll debate with myself if I'll take the extra time outta my God given life to look up and furnish this proof that you were already told were to find ON YOUR OWN, but refused to do so ON YOUR OWN... for a sucka that *really dont care*.
The only thing GOoD that comes out of it, is the witness to the others that read. So in knowing that, most likely i truly might.

Glory be to God  

btw, whens the next time your commin to vegas or cali or west bound period?? I'd love to sit and have a cup of tea with you. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 4 2010, 10:50 PM~17394179-->
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you tell us FOOL? LOL YOU CAN'T AND IF YOU DO IS CUS YOU GOOGLE IT LOL.LEAVE IT ALONE GO DO WHAT YOU WANT TO DO SOME WHERE ELS. I TRIED TO ANSWER YOU AND YOU IGNORE MY REPLY  q-VO carnal(brother)? respond when your aproched brother. God Bless.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google it for me. I dont care where you find the information, just find it. Saying that the Israelis knew about america since after the old testament was written, is quite a claim. I would just like to see some source that confirms that.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@May 5 2010, 12:02 AM~17395265
> *You know wussup... "I got that "bytch" 4 ya!" South Central Made aren't allowed to play nuthin but dodge ball and wit Lolow's u scallywag hoe u :nicoderm:
> 
> And foo, stuff's shown to you every single day, and others. You see or have long seen what your always askin about. Even the newbie's in here recognize its a fact you dont just pass it up, u intentionally ignore it. You prefer to believe what you wanna believe.... hoe.
> So I'll debate with myself if I'll take the extra time outta my God given life to look up and furnish this proof that you were already told were to find ON YOUR OWN, but refused to do so ON YOUR OWN... for a sucka that really dont care.
> The only thing GOoD that comes out of it, is the witness to the others that read. So in knowing that, most likely i truly might.
> 
> Glory be to God
> 
> btw, whens the next time your commin to vegas or cali or west bound period?? I'd love to sit and have a cup of tea with you. :biggrin:
> *


Tea? What are you a punk? You better sock me when you see me like you said you would. South Central made? Show me when I get to Vegas in October.


----------



## NIMSTER64

oh


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2010, 01:08 AM~17395332
> *Google it for me. I dont care where you find the information, just find it. Saying that the Israelis knew about america since after the old testament was written, is quite a claim. I would just like to see some source that confirms that.
> 
> Tea? What are you a punk? You better sock me when you see me like you said you would. South Central made? Show me when I get to Vegas in October.
> *


GOOD FOR YOU WHO CARES? WHATS YOUR POINT? :cheesy: GOOGLE SAID THAT LORD DUEZ WELL GOOOOOOOGLE IT LOL YOU TELL ME WHAT IS SAY'S


----------



## Mr.6Trey

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 5 2010, 02:04 AM~17395821
> *GOOD FOR YOU WHO CARES? WHATS YOUR POINT? :cheesy:  GOOGLE SAID THAT LORD DUEZ  WELL GOOOOOOOGLE IT LOL YOU TELL ME WHAT IS SAY'S
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 5 2010, 01:04 AM~17395821
> *GOOD FOR YOU WHO CARES? WHATS YOUR POINT? :cheesy:  GOOGLE SAID THAT LORD DUEZ  WELL GOOOOOOOGLE IT LOL YOU TELL ME WHAT IS SAY'S
> *


Why am I responsible for proving these outrageous claims? You tell somebody that that they knew about the people living here, and just didnt come here for 5600 years, I would expect you to have some evidence.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2010, 01:08 AM~17395332
> *Google it for me. I dont care where you find the information, just find it. Saying that the Israelis knew about america since after the old testament was written, is quite a claim. I would just like to see some source that confirms that.
> 
> Tea? What are you a punk? You better sock me when you see me like you said you would. South Central made? Show me when I get to Vegas in October.
> *


no one is socking no one. hey when you if you come out to Chicago let me know. You can sock me again and again and again and you will see me still standing you can ask me why I am still standing. Thats when I will tell you why.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2010, 02:13 AM~17395868
> *Why am I responsible for proving these outrageous claims? You tell somebody that that they knew about the people living here, and just didnt come here for 5600 years, I would expect you to have some evidence.
> *


dude you prove your point first. prove us wrong?


----------



## NIMSTER64

hey duezy puezy prove your point lol


----------



## NIMSTER64

DUEZ MOST OF US ANSWERED YOUR QUESTIONS NOW ITS YOUR TURN TO ANSWER OURS..................... ready BROTHER? SEEMS LIKE YOUR ON YOUR OWN CARNALITO :happysad: . GOD BLESS HOLMS. LOVE YOU CARNAL.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 4 2010, 11:08 PM~17395332
> *Google it for me. I dont care where you find the information, just find it. Saying that the Israelis knew about america since after the old testament was written, is quite a claim. I would just like to see some source that confirms that.
> 
> Tea? What are you a punk? You better sock me when you see me like you said you would. South Central made? Show me when I get to Vegas in October.
> *


 :roflmao: Men dont do anything for show, caring what the next thinks about what he does with his own life. I love tea. Just make sure you connect with me when you come like you could of last year. talker...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@May 5 2010, 02:08 AM~17395845
> *
> *


  No you did not catch me at a bad time homie. PM returned.Di I catch you at a bad time????  :dunno:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 5 2010, 12:13 AM~17395871
> *no one is socking no one. hey when you if you come out to Chicago let me know. You can sock me again and again and again and you will see me still standing you can ask me why I am still standing. Thats when I will tell you why.
> *


Ya funny huh... it was an obvious play joke... but of course he'd love to try and make it into something it aint(of negativity) again just to be able to be another one of those "see, i told your how they are" kind of people. A down talkin yapper is all he's about.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 5 2010, 01:16 AM~17395889-->
> 
> 
> 
> dude you prove your point first. prove us wrong?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one? :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@May 5 2010, 01:26 AM~17395946
> *:roflmao:  Men dont do anything for show. I love tea. Just make sure you connect with me when you come like you could of last year. talker...
> *


Did you talk tuff last year? When I say Im gonna hurt somebody, it isnt just talk. Lets see if your the same way.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 5 2010, 01:29 AM~17395965
> *Ya funny huh... it was an obvious play joke... but of course he'd love to try and make it into something it aint(of negativity) again just to be able to be another one of those "see, i told your how they are" kind of people. A down talkin yapper is all he's about.
> *


You act like a little kid. "Im gonna sock you." "Oh, Im just playing."


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 5 2010, 12:04 AM~17395821
> *GOOD FOR YOU WHO CARES? WHATS YOUR POINT? :cheesy:  GOOGLE SAID THAT LORD DUEZ  WELL GOOOOOOOGLE IT LOL YOU TELL ME WHAT IS SAY'S
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

For real homie. Thats what im talkin about. Talkin to him(proving points and facts) are like playing Monopoly.... its no point because theres no end. Makes less since the further u go along with it.

"Endless geneologies" -Says the Holy Bible


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2010, 12:30 AM~17395973
> *You act like a little kid. "Im gonna sock you." "Oh, Im just playing."
> *


keep :rant: its still the internet. "_talkin_ tough last year" :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 5 2010, 01:31 AM~17395982
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> For real homie. Thats what im talkin about. Talkin to him(proving points and facts) are like playing Monopoly.... its no point because theres no end. Makes less since the further u go along with it.
> 
> "Endless geneologies"  -Says the Holy Bible
> *


Google the word "Monopoly". Monopolizing is the point of the game.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2010, 12:29 AM~17395968
> *Which one? :dunno:
> 
> Did you talk tuff last year? When I say Im gonna hurt somebody, it isnt just talk. Lets see if your the same way.
> *


Like i said, we was already supposed to see. And everyone in Vegas knows who I am. My pictures and identity aren't hidden anywhere. As well, I walked around the entire show for 3 days with My Repentance Films shirt on. I aint hard to find. Like Christ. All you gotta do, is ACTUALLY LOOK :wow:

And Im christian now, not crippin. If i was gonna get you, it would'a already happened, and not when you were'nt watching. Im not down with punk ish. But guess what aint important, besides what your talkin....
Livin like that.

"Google" Repentance donkey... You just dont get CRAP do you!?!?? :uh: 

"I pitty the FOOL think'n like a Duez!"


----------



## Mr.6Trey

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 5 2010, 02:38 AM~17396010
> *Like i said, we was already supposed to see. And everyone in Vegas knows who I am. My pictures and identity aren't hidden anywhere. As well, I walked around the entire show for 3 days with My Repentance Films shirt on.  I aint hard to find. Like Christ. All you gotta do, is ACTUALLY LOOK :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64

VXoZNkzllV0&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64

OzE94ttqcDA&feature


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 5 2010, 01:38 AM~17396010
> *Like i said, we was already supposed to see. And everyone in Vegas knows who I am. My pictures and identity aren't hidden anywhere. As well, I walked around the entire show for 3 days with My Repentance Films shirt on.  I aint hard to find. Like Christ. All you gotta do, is ACTUALLY LOOK :wow:
> 
> And Im christian now, not crippin. If i was gonna get you, it would'a already happened, and not when you were'nt watching. Im not down with punk ish. But guess what aint important, besides what your talkin....
> Livin like that.
> 
> "Google" Repentance donkey...  You just dont get CRAP do you!?!?? :uh:
> 
> "I pitty the FOOL think'n like a Duez!"
> *


Keep trying to get out of it punk. You said you're gonna do it, do it. Talking about "I aint hard to find"? I didn't make the threat, you find me.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2010, 12:36 AM~17396002
> *Google the word "Monopoly". Monopolizing is the point of the game.
> *


Good. Change the subject.... I dont know wut happened to you today to make that attitude flare up, but im glad you actually happened to be smart enough to vent it out over a keyboard and not *any* man or "kid" on the street so you will still be able to wake up tomorro. 

-Praise God.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2010, 12:45 AM~17396047
> *Keep trying to get out of it punk. You said you're gonna do it, do it. Talking about "I aint hard to find"? I didn't make the threat, you find me.
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Are you a PC or a Mac G?


----------



## Mr.6Trey

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 5 2010, 02:49 AM~17396061
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Are you a PC or a Mac G?
> *


dell mafia hno:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 5 2010, 02:31 AM~17395982
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> For real homie. Thats what im talkin about. Talkin to him(proving points and facts) are like playing Monopoly.... its no point because theres no end. Makes less since the further u go along with it.
> 
> "Endless geneologies"  -Says the Holy Bible
> *


:worship:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 5 2010, 01:49 AM~17396061
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Are you a PC or a Mac G?
> *


I'll be a smoke signals g. You wont find me making empty threats in morse code, internet, any of that. Dont say it if you're just gonna act all scared later.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@May 5 2010, 02:08 AM~17395845
> *
> *


COQ6cni_TG8&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2010, 02:57 AM~17396101
> *I'll be a smoke signals g. You wont find me making empty threats in morse code, internet, any of that. Dont say it if you're just gonna act all scared later.
> *


this my GOD TO EACH THERE OWN


----------



## Mr.6Trey

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 5 2010, 03:04 AM~17396118
> *COQ6cni_TG8&feature
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@May 5 2010, 03:10 AM~17396135
> *
> *


----------



## Mr.6Trey

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 5 2010, 03:29 AM~17396190
> *
> *


Any more good music while I wait? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@May 5 2010, 03:51 AM~17396252
> *Any more good music while I wait? :biggrin:
> *


GOD BLESS YOU DO WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

good morning


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 5 2010, 12:22 AM~17395918
> *DUEZ MOST OF US ANSWERED YOUR QUESTIONS NOW ITS YOUR TURN TO ANSWER OURS..................... ready BROTHER? SEEMS LIKE YOUR ON YOUR OWN CARNALITO :happysad: . GOD BLESS HOLMS. LOVE YOU CARNAL.
> *


List what you want answered. I'll do my best. Once I'm done, please answer how jesus dying forgives sin.


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOOD MORNING


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 5 2010, 07:47 AM~17396829
> *List what you want answered. I'll do my best. Once I'm done, please answer how jesus dying forgives sin.
> *


DUDE LIKE I SAID YOU GUYS DO WHAT YOU WANT I DON'T CARE OR WANT TO KNOW YOUR THOUGHTS. BE GONE HOME BOY. I don't care for you if you don't care for my Savior. you fools are worst then flies.


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 5 2010, 07:12 AM~17396710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic home boy :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 5 2010, 06:41 AM~17397050
> *DUDE LIKE I SAID YOU GUYS DO WHAT YOU WANT I DON'T CARE OR WANT TO KNOW YOUR THOUGHTS. BE GONE HOME BOY. I don't care for you if you don't care for my Savior. you fools are worst then flies.
> *


Damn bro! You wanted questions answered. I offered to do so. Now I'm a fool? :uh: That's not very Christ Like. You're supposed to love. :angel:

Remember? Just ignore us and we'll go away. You said it yourself.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Thank you Jesus


----------



## NIMSTER64

nhvaDJTUmrU&feature


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 1 2010, 03:44 PM~17360640
> *I would like to Thank each brother in Christ that was praying for the Car show and Concert last night it was a blessing over 40 people accepted Christ, Thanks to all and May God bless everyone out there...
> *


  PRAISE OUR LORD AND SAVIOR


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 5 2010, 11:45 AM~17399578
> * PRAISE OUR LORD AND SAVIOR
> *


ALWAYS & FOREVER :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 5 2010, 05:37 PM~17402222
> *ALWAYS & FOREVER  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bart7777

Blessing to all my Brothers and Sisters have not been posting lately since I am working with my church on a Mothers day especial remember Show your Love to all Moms Always may God bless you all and Amen........


----------



## BigLazy903

sup fellas?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 5 2010, 08:26 PM~17403826
> *sup fellas?
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2010, 07:51 PM~17404075
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN

Therefore everyone who hears these words of mine and puts them into practice is like a wise man who built his house on the rock. - Matthew 7:24-29 - NIV


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 6 2010, 11:15 AM~17409624
> *Therefore everyone who hears these words of mine and puts them into practice is like a wise man who built his house on the rock. - Matthew 7:24-29 - NIV
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER FORGIVEN :wave:


----------



## bart7777

This lady as I see it was going thru difficult times with her mind ,God only knows what was going thru her mind, could had been alcohol, Drugs, Depression.

THis is How I control my mind


----------



## bart7777

here is the link can someone post it please :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9IyOM1RJz4


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 6 2010, 04:11 PM~17411961
> *here is the link can someone post it please :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9IyOM1RJz4
> *


----------



## bart7777

This is a christian song with Lowriders.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

TTT FOR OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

I LOVE THIS SONG 

BE BLESSED MY BROTHER
BE BLESSED MY SISTER
BE BLESSED WHERE EVER THIS LIFE LEAD'S U

LET ME ENCOURAGE U
LET ME SPEAK LIFE TO U

U CAN DEPEND ON GOD TO SEE U THROUGH
U CAN DEPEND ON ME TO PRAY FOR U

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 6 2010, 11:15 AM~17409624
> *Therefore everyone who hears these words of mine and puts them into practice is like a wise man who built his house on the rock. - Matthew 7:24-29 - NIV
> *


Crazy mother heard gods words and put them into practice. She's wise? This can't be a blanket statement.


----------



## sdropnem

http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewpr.html?pid=14257


----------



## EL Monte

sup guys i didnt no there was a page 4 christian lowriders!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that makes me fill better!!!!! my who life every one has shut me down cuz of this!!!!!and it seems that every 1 said it just gets u in trouble!!! and i hav had my ups and downs!!!!!! but right now i am figuring out that i love this thing like an idel and i want 2 lay it down!!!!!!!!! and just enjoy it instead of b obsesed wit!!!!I guess wat i am saying is i need help and i would like 2 fellow ship wit u guys on hear!!!! SO SUP GUYS MY NAME IS RUBEN AND I AM FROM THE 805!!!


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@May 7 2010, 08:15 PM~17423225
> *sup guys i didnt no there was a page 4 christian lowriders!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: that makes me fill better!!!!! my who life every one has shut me down cuz of this!!!!!and it seems that every 1 said it just gets u in trouble!!! and i hav had my ups and downs!!!!!! but right now i am figuring out that i love this thing like an idel and i want 2 lay it down!!!!!!!!! and just enjoy it instead of b obsesed wit!!!!I guess wat i am saying is i need help and i would like 2 fellow ship wit u guys on hear!!!! SO SUP GUYS MY NAME IS RUBEN AND I AM FROM THE 805!!!
> *


Welcome brother to this CHRISTIAN TOPIC with interruptions. You know what to do and we will try to help you and encourage you bro.


----------



## bart7777

Whats up brother Ruben God bless your soul and every other brother in this Forum God is good all the time.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@May 7 2010, 07:08 PM~17423640
> *Welcome brother to this CHRISTIAN TOPIC with interruptions. You know what to do and we will try to help you and encourage you bro.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@May 7 2010, 06:15 PM~17423225
> *sup guys i didnt no there was a page 4 christian lowriders!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: that makes me fill better!!!!! my who life every one has shut me down cuz of this!!!!!and it seems that every 1 said it just gets u in trouble!!! and i hav had my ups and downs!!!!!! but right now i am figuring out that i love this thing like an idel and i want 2 lay it down!!!!!!!!! and just enjoy it instead of b obsesed wit!!!!I guess wat i am saying is i need help and i would like 2 fellow ship wit u guys on hear!!!! SO SUP GUYS MY NAME IS RUBEN AND I AM FROM THE 805!!!
> *


WELCOME BROTHER EL MONTE TO THIS TOPIC

BROTHER EL MONTE WE ALL NEED HELP IN CERTAIN AREAS, NO ONE IS PERFECT, BUT WE STRIVE TO BE EVERY DAY. BE BLESS MY BROTHER.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 6 2010, 04:45 PM~17412216
> *This is a christian song with Lowriders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:uh:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 6 2010, 05:34 PM~17412588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS SONG
> 
> BE BLESSED MY BROTHER
> BE BLESSED MY SISTER
> BE BLESSED WHERE EVER THIS LIFE LEAD'S U
> 
> LET ME ENCOURAGE U
> LET ME SPEAK LIFE TO U
> 
> U CAN DEPEND ON GOD TO SEE U THROUGH
> U CAN DEPEND ON ME TO PRAY FOR U
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


Sounds nice


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 5 2010, 12:31 AM~17395982
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> For real homie. Thats what im talkin about. Talkin to him(proving points and facts) are like playing Monopoly.... its no point because theres no end. Makes less since the further u go along with it.
> 
> "Endless geneologies"  -Says the Holy Bible
> *


actually there was a point to monopoly, 

The game was released out to the public after the great depression to teach every day people how capitalism with out proper regulation would end with a monopoly, and that a monoply is not good for a fare and balance soceity.


----------



## Willie Lunchmeat

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 8 2010, 06:44 AM~17427079
> *:uh:
> *


Those foos is wack,burger king is hiring.......Willie


----------



## Willie Lunchmeat

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 6 2010, 03:45 PM~17412216
> *This is a christian song with Lowriders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIl PITO????thats a perfect name for that foo..........W


----------



## bart7777

Happy Mothers day to all Mothers in this special days Honor your Father and Mother.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 9 2010, 11:41 AM~17434701
> *Happy Mothers day to all Mothers in this special days Honor your Father and Mother.
> *


PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!

FATHER GOD I THANK YOU FOR ALLOWING ME TO MAKE IT ANOTHER YEAR AROUND FOR MOTHER'S DAY.

THANK YOU BART777 FOR THE SHOUT OUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@May 7 2010, 08:15 PM~17423225
> *sup guys i didnt no there was a page 4 christian lowriders!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: that makes me fill better!!!!! my who life every one has shut me down cuz of this!!!!!and it seems that every 1 said it just gets u in trouble!!! and i hav had my ups and downs!!!!!! but right now i am figuring out that i love this thing like an idel and i want 2 lay it down!!!!!!!!! and just enjoy it instead of b obsesed wit!!!!I guess wat i am saying is i need help and i would like 2 fellow ship wit u guys on hear!!!! SO SUP GUYS MY NAME IS RUBEN AND I AM FROM THE 805!!!
> *


GOD Bless You Homie!


----------



## EL Monte

Thx u guys 4 being supportive! I thx God that I can now share wit other lowrider men like myself! So thx u all God bless u guys and ur familys!?! Happy mothers day 2 the mothers in ur fam!


----------



## BigLazy903

Hope everyone had a good mothers day with wifes and your moms! i know i did... 

only the man upstairs made it possible! 

whats everyone up to late tonight?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING 2 ALL OF MY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S TODAY. :wave: 

PRAISE THE LORD! :angel: 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY. :thumbsup:


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 10 2010, 08:17 AM~17441918
> *GOOD MORNING 2 ALL OF MY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S TODAY.  :wave:
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD!  :angel:
> 
> MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY. :thumbsup:
> *



Amen brother Blessed is the man that walketh not in counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 10 2010, 01:37 PM~17443564
> *Amen brother Blessed is the man that walketh not in counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.... :biggrin:
> *


Brother is a Sister :biggrin: God Bless you


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 10 2010, 11:37 AM~17443564
> *Amen brother Blessed is the man that walketh not in counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.... :biggrin:
> *


I AM A SISTER :thumbsup: 

PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2010, 02:30 PM~17444964
> *Brother is a Sister :biggrin:  God Bless you
> *


 :thumbsup: GOD BLESS YOU & YOUR FAMILY BROTHER NIMSTER64. :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@May 9 2010, 09:17 PM~17438757
> *Thx u guys 4 being supportive! I thx God that I can now share wit other lowrider men like myself! So thx u all God bless u guys and ur familys!?! Happy mothers day 2 the mothers in ur fam!
> *


Im late, but God bless you bro. Keep comming threw! We are all family!! :biggrin: :angel: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Happy late Mothers Day! Again, Im late, but still got a chance to get on and say it! :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez

Praise GOD Hermanos y Hermanas! 

GOD BLESS YOU!


----------



## RA-RA

:nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 11 2010, 02:20 PM~17456357
> *:nicoderm:
> *


You are a real man RA RA. You have the best signature on layitlow. MUCH LOVE & RESPECT brother! God Bless You & Yours :angel: 

Please keep !Checkin In!" fam!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 11 2010, 12:07 PM~17454831
> *Praise GOD Hermanos y Hermanas!
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!
> *


YES SIR, ALWAYS PRAISING GOD :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

Please pray that racerboy gets the new Premium Sportway 5.20's to production soon.


----------



## jvasquez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

Just posting this quote from the christian bible in here. Has everything to do with the topic title so you cant delete it.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Good after noon Brothers and sisters. How the devil gets mad when Ignored and the Name of Jesus is exalted oh High. Thank you Jesus for showing me the way. and I was not one of the many that will burn in the lake of fire for ever. thank you God.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 12 2010, 12:04 PM~17465826
> *Good after noon Brothers and sisters. How the devil gets mad when Ignored and the Name of Jesus is exalted oh High. Thank you Jesus for showing me the way. and I was not one of the many that will burn in the lake of fire for ever. thank you God.
> *


Did the devil get mad at you? What did he say? :0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 10 2010, 12:54 AM~17440283
> *Hope everyone had a good mothers day with wifes and your moms! i know i did...
> 
> only the man upstairs made it possible!
> 
> whats everyone up to late tonight?
> *


You had a good day with their moms?


----------



## NIMSTER64

Praise Jesus


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 12 2010, 12:01 PM~17466364
> *Praise Jesus
> *


Amen Praise him


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 12 2010, 11:04 AM~17465826
> *Good after noon Brothers and sisters. How the devil gets mad when Ignored and the Name of Jesus is exalted oh High. Thank you Jesus for showing me the way. and I was not one of the many that will burn in the lake of fire for ever. thank you God.
> *


x2


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 12 2010, 02:10 PM~17467414
> *Amen Praise him
> *


x2!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+May 12 2010, 10:39 AM~17465582-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just posting this quote from the christian bible in here. Has everything to do with the topic title so you cant delete it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@May 12 2010, 11:13 AM~17465909
> *Did the devil get mad at you? What did he say? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@May 8 2010, 03:08 AM~17423640
> *Welcome brother to this CHRISTIAN TOPIC with interruptions. You know what to do and we will try to help you and encourage you bro.
> *



lol :roflmao:


----------



## HB WIRES

WHAT WOULD JESUS DO??


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 13 2010, 09:35 AM~17475781
> *WHAT WOULD JESUS DO??
> *


forgive,follow God's word.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2010, 07:56 AM~17475982
> *forgive,follow God's word.
> *


BUT JESUS IS GOD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 13 2010, 07:56 AM~17475982-->
> 
> 
> 
> forgive,follow God's word.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-homeboyz_@May 13 2010, 08:24 AM~17476280
> *BUT JESUS IS GOD
> *


NO!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 13 2010, 10:24 AM~17476280
> *BUT JESUS IS GOD
> *


Jesus is part of the trinity. Jesus is the son of God. and God spoke through Jesus his son


----------



## jvasquez

:h5:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Jesus would always pray to the Father which is God


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2010, 09:13 AM~17476754
> *Jesus is part of the trinity. Jesus is the son of God. and God spoke through Jesus his son
> *


The father (God), the son (Jesus) and the holy spirit combined are one thing (the trinity) but it's a monotheistic religion...??? This is a hostorical characterisitic of polytheism and was done in an attempt to convert polytheist's to christianity. There are many religions that have God the father in them, and they are all polytheistic. Christianity is not an original story. It adopted ideas from religions that existed 1000's of years before so it could increase in size.

How can one third of something be the son of another third? That's like saying you are your own father. :uh:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 13 2010, 08:36 AM~17476386
> *NO!!!!
> *


Then what is he?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 13 2010, 11:51 AM~17477133
> *The father (God), the son (Jesus) and the holy spirit combined are one thing (the trinity) but it's a monotheistic religion...??? This is a hostorical characterisitic of polytheism and was done in an attempt to convert polytheist's to christianity. There are many religions that have God the father in them, and they are all polytheistic. Christianity is not an original story. It adopted ideas from religions that existed 1000's of years before so it could increase in size.
> 
> How can one third of something be the son of another third? That's like saying you are your own father. :uh:
> *


go to church I am sure they will explain it to you.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+May 4 2010, 11:59 AM~17386574-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just like a single word written in Spanish can have multiple meanings in English. It's at the discretion of the translator how it's said. Also the King James was translated under the rule of a King which also may have played part in the translation process.
> 
> But you're right the Bible was written by man, *who were inspired by the GOD*.
> 2 Timothy 3:16 (Amplified Bible)
> *Every Scripture is God-breathed (given by His inspiration)* and profitable for instruction, for reproof and conviction of sin, for correction of error and discipline in obedience, [and] for training in righteousness (in holy living, in conformity to God's will in thought, purpose, and action),
> 
> It is also impossible to understand the things of GOD without being born of the spirit of GOD. That's why you and dues and other come in here with questions. You want answers to questions without being able to understand them.
> 1 Corinthians 2:14 (Amplified Bible)
> *But the natural, nonspiritual man does not accept or welcome or admit into his heart the gifts and teachings and revelations of the Spirit of God*, for they are folly (meaningless nonsense) to him; and he is incapable of knowing them [of progressively recognizing, understanding, and becoming better acquainted with them] *because they are spiritually discerned and estimated and appreciated*.
> 
> GOD IS LOVE. The enemy comes to kill steal and destroy. John 10:10
> 
> My suggestion is get in a good WORD BASED church and Bible Study and start seeking answers to those questions above. This is a forum and you're asking questions that have taken me time to grasp the concept and understanding of them as well. Do you really think this is the place to learn them and then hopefully one day you'll believe them and accept them as truth?
> 
> I have been a CHRISTIAN for well over 10 years, and some things in the Bible I still don't understand and I haven't fully grasped them in their entirety. You should start on your own studying and get those answers straight from the source. Start reading your Bible for yourself. I would recommend the AMPLIFIED Bible as well because it was translated with consideration of much of the original dialect and has more of the definition of certain words which clarify some questions I've have as well.
> 
> Prime example of that is 1 Corinthians 5:10. If you read that in KJV and AMP there is a lot that is not in the KJV version.
> 
> Enjoy the journey. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@May 13 2010, 12:10 PM~17477326
> *go to church I am sure they will explain it to you.
> *


X2


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 13 2010, 10:10 AM~17477326-->
> 
> 
> 
> go to church I am sure they will explain it to you.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@May 13 2010, 10:20 AM~17477436
> *X2
> *


You guys giving up on me?

I've tried asking these kinds of questions during bible studies at two different Christian churches. After about 6 months of it, they gave up as well. I would ask a question, they would answer it, I'd question more, they would answer again, I'd question that answer, etc. I wasn't being sarcastic either. Just asking questions. They pretty much wound up quoting Corintians 2:14 (same as jvasquez) and wishing me luck on my journey. Much like you guys.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 4 2010, 09:59 AM~17386574
> *
> Prime example of that is 1 Corinthians 5:10. If you read that in KJV and AMP there is a lot that is not in the KJV version.
> 
> *


In the past I've been told that NIV is the best version, others have said KJV, now you're telling me AMP. Do you see how this is a problem? Everyone’s interpretation of the bible is different, so why is yours the right one? Couple that with stuff that's been lost in translation and we are reading something that is so far from the original ideology and intent it's ridiculous.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 13 2010, 12:42 PM~17477627
> *You guys giving up on me?
> 
> I've tried asking these kinds of questions during bible studies at two different Christian churches. After about 6 months of it, they gave up as well. I would ask a question, they would answer it, I'd question more, they would answer again, I'd question that answer, etc. I wasn't being sarcastic either. Just asking questions. They pretty much wound up quoting Corintians 2:14 (same as jvasquez) and wishing me luck on my journey. Much like you guys.
> *


No I just don't care for your comments and questioning. go some where where they care. we or I am firm on my belief so there's nothing you can say or do to change that. and this topic is not open for discussion. so your cause to deter anyone will not work. if you do have genuine question my advice is to go to church and ask the pastor or a elder. that is more personal and the word of God will be open and it could be refer to as you go along. God bless. No disrespect was intended on my part and if they can not answer your question then maybe you need to find another church that studies the Bible. and does not just read out of it


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 13 2010, 12:42 PM~17477627
> *You guys giving up on me?
> 
> I've tried asking these kinds of questions during bible studies at two different Christian churches. After about 6 months of it, they gave up as well. I would ask a question, they would answer it, I'd question more, they would answer again, I'd question that answer, etc. I wasn't being sarcastic either. Just asking questions. They pretty much wound up quoting Corintians 2:14 (same as jvasquez) and wishing me luck on my journey. Much like you guys.
> *


may its because when you ask the questions is not to learn but to argue the answer. and if you are not being submisive to the word of God then theres no help out there. You must be opened minded and not always on the defensive.and tring to prove the bible wrong.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 13 2010, 12:51 PM~17477693
> *In the past I've been told that NIV is the best version, others have said KJV, now you're telling me AMP. Do you see how this is a problem? Everyone’s interpretation of the bible is different, so why is yours the right one? Couple that with stuff that's been lost in translation and we are reading something that is so far from the original ideology and intent it's ridiculous.
> *


We use the ESV but when theres a question on a verse then The Pastor also quotes the other versions. wich turn out to be the same thing just worded to be understood easier


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 12 2010, 12:01 PM~17466364
> *Praise Jesus
> *


YES PRAISE HIM :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2010, 11:22 AM~17477949
> *We use the ESV but when theres a question on a verse then The Pastor also quotes the other versions. wich turn out to be the same thing just worded to be understood easier
> *


That's not what I've heard from jvasquez, or Repentance. So, is it better to read all of them?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2010, 11:20 AM~17477932
> *may its because when you ask the questions is not to learn but to argue the answer. and if you are not being submisive to the word of God then theres no help out there. You must be opened minded and not always on the defensive.and tring to prove the bible wrong.
> *


How do you know why I ask questions? There's a difference between arguing and having a difference of opinion. Are you screaming into your computer while you respond? I'm not. If Christian answers can't hold up to questioning then they are weak. You don't even know me Nim, and you're talking like we've sat down and had conversations in the past. How is questioning answers being closed minded and defensive? I'm not trying to prove the bible wrong; I'm trying to prove to myself that the bible is right...and having a hell of time doing it. I'd love to believe in bible god, Jesus and heaven. You need to take some of your own advice and be a little more open minded. I'd love to actually have a grown up conversation with you instead being told to shut up and leave. Just keep ignoring me. Then you don't have to deal with me.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2010, 11:16 AM~17477901
> *No I just don't care for your comments and questioning. go some where where they care. we or I am firm on my belief so there's nothing you can say or do to change that. and this topic is not open for discussion. so your cause to deter anyone will not work. if you do have genuine question my advice is to go to church and ask the pastor or a elder. that is more personal and the word of God will be open and it could be refer to as you go along. God bless. No disrespect was intended on my part and if they can not answer your question then maybe you need to find another church that studies the Bible. and does not just read out of it
> *


I appologize for asking questions you don't like to hear. Also, I'm not trying to change you, I'm doing this for me. Unlike Christianity, I don't think you should be punished for not agreeing with me. I'm sure you're a good person .


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 13 2010, 03:00 PM~17478853
> *How do you know why I ask questions? There's a difference between arguing and having a difference of opinion. Are you screaming into your computer while you respond? I'm not. If Christian answers can't hold up to questioning then they are weak. You don't even know me Nim, and you're talking like we've sat down and had conversations in the past. How is questioning answers being closed minded and defensive? I'm not trying to prove the bible wrong; I'm trying to prove to myself that the bible is right...and having a hell of time doing it. I'd love to believe in bible god, Jesus and heaven. You need to take some of your own advice and be a little more open minded. I'd love to actually have a grown up conversation with you instead being told to shut up and leave. Just keep ignoring me. Then you don't have to deal with me.
> *


No I am not screaming I am actually laughing. I don't know you. I am asuming from what I have read you write. thats all. carry on I will just ignore you. but you been quoting me so I responded. no need to get upset.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 13 2010, 03:06 PM~17478911
> *I appologize for asking questions you don't like to hear. Also, I'm not trying to change you, I'm doing this for me. Unlike Christianity, I don't think you should be punished for not agreeing with me.  I'm sure you're a good person .
> *


Well my thing is that this topic was not started for people to come in here to question our beliefs. it was started so we had a place to come in and say hello and see how everyone is doing. I for one am not a pastor and some of your questions are beyond my reach so that is why I sugested you go to a church and sit down with a pastor and see if he can answer your questions. thats all. no one is getting butt hurt over here. thats what I am tring to say about this topic. it was ment for beleivers to come in here and say Praise our Lord. and to see how everyone is doing and there families. even to come in here and ask for prayer in time of need. and in time of sorrow and just because. but then here come Duez and starts Questioning us and talking bad about Our LOrd and well thats not what this topic is for. I also saw a few post where you compared yourself to Duez and said some stuff also.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 05:59 PM~17321165
> *It's definitely not Christian Check In anymore. I gave it once and I'll give it again. Here's a website for real religious debating.
> 
> http://debatingchristianity.com/forum/index.php
> 
> I'll admit we should just let these guys have their topic. I'd be pissed if my thread got hijacked too. Maybe we should start a different one. I think the problem is that I don't think we would have you Christians to debate with. It's not guaranteed that you all will be in there. On the other hand maybe we could get some other religions in there.
> *


 :0


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2010, 02:28 PM~17479625
> *I also saw a few post where you compared yourself to Duez and said some stuff also.
> *


In this topic we are comperable in the sense that you all don't like us and want us to leave.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 03:29 PM~17319559
> *Don’t worry, I don’t expect you to forever try and get me to believe in what you believe. It won’t happen. But I do appreciate your responses.
> *


this is what I am talking about. if it will never happen then why are you in here? only thing I can come up with is to contradict what we believe.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 13 2010, 02:52 PM~17479881-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rzarock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 27 2010, 03:59 PM~17321165
> *
> It's definitely not Christian Check In anymore. I gave it once and I'll give it again. Here's a website for real religious debating.
> 
> http://debatingchristianity.com/forum/index.php
> 
> I'll admit we should just let these guys have their topic. I'd be pissed if my thread got hijacked too. Maybe we should start a different one. I think the problem is that I don't think we would have you Christians to debate with. It's not guaranteed that you all will be in there. On the other hand maybe we could get some other religions in there.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
Click to expand...

And I stand by what I wrote, but some of the shit you guys say I just can't stay quite about. Have you noticed I've not been posting much? It's not a coincidence.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2010, 02:57 PM~17479927
> *this is what I am talking about. if it will never happen then why are you in here? only thing I can come up with is to contradict what we believe.
> *


Repentance's reasoning won't convert me. The things he says don't make any sense to me...that's what I was saying. This was in reference to HIM. Not Christianity. He and I have gone a few rounds. Based on that I made a conclusion. All you've done is tell me to shut up. How about you give answering a shot.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 03:34 PM~17319613
> *I guess my personal problem with Christianity or any religion for that matter is arrogance. It’s the thought that people of faith have some bit of factual information that I don’t; or that “I just don’t get it”. Religious groups don’t have any facts about the world that I don’t have. They don’t have any special powers that I don’t have. They haven’t figured out some magical thing. Neither have I. None of us know anything when it comes to absolute truth, so when I hear “well I used to believe that way but now I’m saved” or “It’s their fault they’re going to hell because they didn’t believe” it really pisses me off because those statements are arrogant. The bottom line is that ALL religion demands that there be no room for debate. You either believe or you don’t. And if you don’t you will be punished. I understand that concept is OK with you Repentance and many others in here but that concept only divides people even further. It creates more tension in the world and ultimately, wars. You (Christians) all honestly think I’m lost because I don’t accept Jesus as my lord. You think you have a truth that I do not see. That makes me inferior to you because you assume that “I don’t get it” and that I’m “lost”. I do get it. I just think it’s wrong.
> *


obiously you know enough there fore you understand that if your not saved you will go to hell. so if you don't believe that then why are you worried. you will just die and decompose and that it. we believe theres is a heven and a hell thats why we choose to acept Jesus into our hearts. no harm done. No one is tring to save you nor force you into anything you don't want to do. so again why be in here if you refuse to believe what we believe? I come to the same conclusion and thats just to contradict with what we believe.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> :0


And I stand by what I wrote, but some of the shit you guys say I just can't stay quite about. Have you noticed I've not been posting much? It's not a coincidence.
[/quote]


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2010, 03:04 PM~17479985
> *obiously you know enough there fore you understand that if your not saved you will go to hell. so if you don't believe that then why are you worried. you will just die and decompose and that it. we believe theres is a heven and a hell thats why we choose to acept Jesus into our hearts. no harm done. No one is tring to save you nor force you into anything you don't want to do. so again why be in here if you refuse to believe what we believe? I come to the same conclusion and thats just to contradict with what we believe.
> *


Again, you're only reading parts of a conversation between me and Repentence. I'm not sure what you mean by saying I'm trying to contradict your belief. That would mean I'm trying to convince you to change your mind. I'm not. I'm stating my opinions. If someone agrees or not, I don't care. The first sentence starts "I guess my *personal* problem with Christianity". I'm not trying to prove you all wrong. That's impossible. I've discussed that too.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 13 2010, 05:16 PM~17480086
> *Again, you're only reading parts of a conversation between me and Repentence. I'm not sure what you mean by saying I'm trying to contradict your belief. That would mean I'm trying to convince you to change your mind. I'm not. I'm stating my opinions. If someone agrees or not, I don't care. The first sentence starts "I guess my personal problem with Christianity". I'm not trying to prove you all wrong. That's impossible. I've discussed that too.
> *


cool


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2010, 02:28 PM~17479625
> *I for one am not a pastor and some of your questions are beyond my reach so that is why I sugested you go to a church and sit down with a pastor and see if he can answer your questions.
> *


Real question Nim. No shit talking here.

You mentioned that some of the questions I've asked are beyond your reach so that's why refered me to a pastor. Don't you ever want to understand the answers to some of those questions?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 13 2010, 05:25 PM~17480194
> *Real question Nim. No shit talking here.
> 
> You mentioned that some of the questions I've asked are beyond your reach so that's why refered me to a pastor. Don't you ever want to understand the answers to some of those questions?
> *


sure but at this point in time they don't concern me. I used to have alot of these questions but they are irrelevant when you believe in a God thats so forgiving like God is


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 13 2010, 12:16 PM~17477901-->
> 
> 
> 
> No I just don't care for your comments and questioning. go some where where they care. we or I am firm on my belief so there's nothing you can say or do to change that. and this topic is not open for discussion. so your cause to deter anyone will not work. if you do have genuine question my advice is to go to church and ask the pastor or a elder. that is more personal and the word of God will be open and it could be refer to as you go along. God bless. No disrespect was intended on my part and if they can not answer your question then maybe you need to find another church that studies the Bible. and does not just read out of it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@May 13 2010, 12:20 PM~17477932
> *may its because when you ask the questions is not to learn but to argue the answer. and if you are not being submisive to the word of God then theres no help out there. You must be opened minded and not always on the defensive.and tring to prove the bible wrong.
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 13 2010, 12:20 PM~17477932-->
> 
> 
> 
> may its because when you ask the questions is not to learn but to argue the answer. and if you are not being submisive to the word of God then theres no help out there. You must be opened minded and not always on the defensive.and tring to prove the bible wrong.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would actually like to see the bible proven right. Christians inability to do so, is what forces me to believe otherwise.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@May 13 2010, 04:04 PM~17479985
> *obiously you know enough there fore you understand that if your not saved you will go to hell. so if you don't believe that then why are you worried. you will just die and decompose and that it. we believe theres is a heven and a hell thats why we choose to acept Jesus into our hearts. no harm done. No one is tring to save you nor force you into anything you don't want to do. so again why be in here if you refuse to believe what we believe? I come to the same conclusion and thats just to contradict with what we believe.
> *


What about the article I posted in here about the lady who shot her son in the back of the head so god would give us a 1000 years of peace?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2010, 04:28 PM~17480220
> *sure but at this point in time they don't concern me. I used to have alot of these questions but they are irrelevant when you believe in a God thats so forgiving like God is
> *


There's no unanswerable questions when questioning the truth. If you really wanna believe in god, you should question everything about it and not be afraid of the answers.


----------



## rzarock

Duez....stirrin the pot :drama:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 13 2010, 05:22 PM~17480892
> *Duez....stirrin the pot  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin: Just trying to get people thinking. Their attempt at proving me wrong atleast make them more educated on their beliefs.


----------



## NIMSTER64

God bless all. Good night.


----------



## EL Monte

dont mean 2 b rude or jump on any ones side!!!!!!but u eather belive and love wit ur whole hart or u dont!!!!!!and 4 those that dont brothers and sisters i will pray 4 u!!!! becuze thats all i no how 2 do!!!!! the reason 4 us bealiving is FAITH!!!! EATHER!!! UR HART BELIVES OR NOT!!!!!! AND GOD WILL LEAD THE WAY!!!!! SO GOD BLESS EACH AND EVERY ONE OF U PLUS MY ENIMES????? I PRAY GOD WILL SHOW U IN TIME WHEN UR READY...... AMEN......


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@May 13 2010, 06:35 PM~17481730
> *dont mean 2 b rude or jump on any ones side!!!!!!but u eather belive and love wit ur whole hart or u dont!!!!!!and 4 those that dont brothers and sisters i will pray 4 u!!!! becuze thats all i no how 2 do!!!!! the reason 4 us bealiving is FAITH!!!! EATHER!!! UR HART BELIVES OR NOT!!!!!! AND GOD WILL LEAD THE WAY!!!!! SO GOD BLESS EACH AND EVERY ONE OF U PLUS MY ENIMES????? I PRAY GOD WILL SHOW U IN TIME WHEN UR  READY...... AMEN......
> *


You have faith because you ignorant on the subject. Learn enough about your own beliefs, and they will longer be your beliefs. Just my opinion.


----------



## EL Monte

MAY GOD BLESS U!!!! MY OPINAN :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@May 13 2010, 07:05 PM~17482066
> *MAY GOD BLESS U!!!! MY OPINAN  :biggrin:
> *


Do you speak spanish?


----------



## bart7777

Whats up my brothers and sisters it was a great day today, I have been changing things a bit in are church since I think we need a little bit more bible studt then just on Sundays so I started replacing the preaching for this month with bible study its great cause they ask many questions like the ones here. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

Praise GOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@May 13 2010, 05:35 PM~17481730
> *dont mean 2 b rude or jump on any ones side!!!!!!but u eather belive and love wit ur whole hart or u dont!!!!!!and 4 those that dont brothers and sisters i will pray 4 u!!!! becuze thats all i no how 2 do!!!!! the reason 4 us bealiving is FAITH!!!! EATHER!!! UR HART BELIVES OR NOT!!!!!! AND GOD WILL LEAD THE WAY!!!!! SO GOD BLESS EACH AND EVERY ONE OF U PLUS MY ENIMES????? I PRAY GOD WILL SHOW U IN TIME WHEN UR  READY...... AMEN......
> *


Amen. Hate is "gay" But Of course you already got that before i could give a response.  

God Bless YOU TOO Brother! 

LoL, these demons getting more and more madder seeing how many true believers keep on popping up in here and quickly professing their Faith which is the same as ours, and With pride. haha
Praise God :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 13 2010, 10:42 AM~17477627
> *You guys giving up on me?
> 
> I've tried asking these kinds of questions during bible studies at two different Christian churches. After about 6 months of it, they gave up as well. I would ask a question, they would answer it, I'd question more, they would answer again, I'd question that answer, etc. I wasn't being sarcastic either. Just asking questions. They pretty much wound up quoting Corintians 2:14 (same as jvasquez) and wishing me luck on my journey. Much like you guys.
> *


Naw bro. I just get tired of typing all of this out. And alot of it is continuously done.

I dont know if your answer was given yet to how Christs blood forgives sin, but I'll look back to see and if not I will answer tomorro. But I will say to you that it is one of the best questions as a seeker honestly you can and actually must ask yourself to know how/why your seeking Gods heart. Because personally, as a new Christian(aspiring) for the first 2 years of becomming, i struggled with the issue of trying to personally being ale to understand what made Jesus God, the "trinity", and the question of the bloods power of forgiveness over sin. But please give me till tomorro. Im really tired. Thanks


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 14 2010, 12:46 AM~17485946
> *Amen. Hate is "gay" But Of course you already got that before i could give a response.
> 
> God Bless YOU TOO Brother!
> 
> LoL, these demons getting more and more madder seeing how many true believers keep on popping up in here and quickly professing their Faith which is the same as ours, and With pride. haha
> Praise God :angel:
> *


How is an emotion attracted to the same sex? Or are you using the word gay as a derogatory term, because you hate gay people?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 13 2010, 09:53 PM~17483933
> *Whats up my brothers and sisters it was a great day today, I have been changing things a bit in are church since I think we need a little bit more bible studt then just on Sundays so I started replacing the preaching for this month with bible study its great cause they ask many questions like the ones here. :biggrin:
> *


Careful, too much bible study might lead to somebody actually understanding it.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 27 2010, 01:34 PM~17319613
> *I guess my personal problem with Christianity or any religion for that matter is arrogance. It’s the thought that people of faith have some bit of factual information that I don’t; or that “I just don’t get it”. Religious groups don’t have any facts about the world that I don’t have. They don’t have any special powers that I don’t have. They haven’t figured out some magical thing. Neither have I. None of us know anything when it comes to absolute truth, so when I hear “well I used to believe that way but now I’m saved” or “It’s their fault they’re going to hell because they didn’t believe” it really pisses me off because those statements are arrogant. The bottom line is that ALL religion demands that there be no room for debate. You either believe or you don’t. And if you don’t you will be punished. I understand that concept is OK with you Repentance and many others in here but that concept only divides people even further. It creates more tension in the world and ultimately, wars. You (Christians) all honestly think I’m lost because I don’t accept Jesus as my lord. You think you have a truth that I do not see. That makes me inferior to you because you assume that “I don’t get it” and that I’m “lost”. I do get it. I just think it’s wrong.
> *


Its not about the feeling of whats ok to anyones form of thought. Truth is truth. Again, it never changes because someone wants to cry or feel bad about something. Until you get past feelings, you cant understand. Like arguing with a woman(no offense Ladies, but even you ladies KNOW THIS IS TRUE!) the man that commonly trys to have a discussion for closure with the woman based on logical facts, doesn't matter to the woman who is running of of feelings and really inside doesnt want to admit that she doesn't actually care to hear the truth, but is just waiting to hear what will make her feel better inside. Otherwise its a false "fight" that can go on all day and night.

In our case... for DAYSSSSSSS :420:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 13 2010, 11:55 PM~17486015
> *How is an emotion attracted to the same sex? Or are you using the word gay as a derogatory term, because you hate gay people?
> *


You've been saying that gay ish for months. Its obvious i am. But not towards the use of speaking of it having anything to do with sex/actual homosexuality. But as in saying like... disgustingly stupid & irritating  I told you, theres repentant gays and tranny's in my church and i talk to these people all the time. You swear you haven't read this many of times. 
Thats what I mean by gay. _Your_ actions.. not homosexuals.
Im cool with them, as long as they dont try hitting on me.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 14 2010, 01:05 AM~17486079
> *You've been saying that gay ish for months. Its obvious i am. But not towards the use of speaking of it having anything to do with sex/actual homosexuality. But as in saying like... disgustingly stupid & irritating   I told you, theres repentant gays and tranny's in my church and i talk to these people all the time. You swear you haven't read this many of times.
> Thats what I mean by gay. Your actions.. not homosexuals.
> Im cool with them, as long as they dont try hitting on me.
> *


Gay= disgustingly stupid & irritating :0 ???


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 14 2010, 01:02 AM~17486064
> *Its not about the feeling of whats ok to anyones form of thought. Truth is truth. Again, it never changes because someone wants to cry or feel bad about something. Until you get past feelings, you cant understand.  Like arguing with a woman(no offense Ladies, but even you ladies KNOW THIS IS TRUE!) the man that commonly trys to have a discussion for closure with the woman based on logical facts, doesn't matter to the woman who is running of of feelings and really inside doesnt want to admit that she doesn't actually care to hear the truth, but is just waiting to hear what will make her feel better inside. Otherwise its a false "fight" that can go on all day and night.
> 
> In our case... for DAYSSSSSSS :420:
> *


So the just some of the logical facts are: The earth was "created" 6000 years ago by somebody in outer space. Dinosaurs and man were "created" at the same time(you explained that all dinosaurs at the time ate plants). Noah put a male and female of each animal (and disease because evolution is untrue) on a big ass wooden boat (again all the animals ate plants, which were also on the boat).


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@May 13 2010, 05:35 PM~17481730
> *dont mean 2 b rude or jump on any ones side!!!!!!but u eather belive and love wit ur whole hart or u dont!!!!!!and 4 those that dont brothers and sisters i will pray 4 u!!!! becuze thats all i no how 2 do!!!!! the reason 4 us bealiving is FAITH!!!! EATHER!!! UR HART BELIVES OR NOT!!!!!! AND GOD WILL LEAD THE WAY!!!!! SO GOD BLESS EACH AND EVERY ONE OF U PLUS MY ENIMES????? I PRAY GOD WILL SHOW U IN TIME WHEN UR  READY...... AMEN......
> *


AMEM BROTHER


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+May 14 2010, 12:02 AM~17486064-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its not about the feeling of whats ok to anyones form of thought. Truth is truth.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more but that includes your feelings about truth.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@May 14 2010, 12:02 AM~17486064
> *Again, it never changes because someone wants to cry or feel bad about something. Until you get past feelings, you cant understand.
> *


This is like saying, "Don't question what the bible says", "Don't think on your own", "Just do what I say regardless of logical thinking". The problem with your statement is that all religion including Christianity is based on faith which is derived from feelings you as a person have, not empirical facts. The bible is not empirical data.

My opinions on faith are based on logic and yes my feelings about the validity of the bible and other religious text. I AM A SKEPTIC of everything. I can’t even by paint for my car without doing TONS of research. I apply the same skepticism to my religious beliefs. I think everyone should. How much did you learn about other religions before you chose Christianity?

It is human nature and the nature of bible god to have feelings and base decisions on them.



> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+May 14 2010, 12:02 AM~17486064-->
> 
> 
> 
> Like arguing with a woman(no offense Ladies, but even you ladies KNOW THIS IS TRUE!) *the man that commonly trys to have a discussion for closure with the woman based on logical facts*,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me logical thinking in Christianity. You are correct; Christians typically don’t have logical arguments for skeptical questions.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@May 14 2010, 12:02 AM~17486064
> *doesn't matter to the woman who is running of of feelings and really inside doesnt want to admit that she doesn't actually care to hear the truth, but is just waiting to hear what will make her feel better inside. Otherwise its a false "fight" that can go on all day and night.
> *


It’s true. Believing in heaven and that god has a plan for you and everyone else is comforting. It’s like being back at home with your parents on Christmas Eve waiting for Santa to come. But that doesn’t make it truth.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 13 2010, 10:53 PM~17483933
> *Whats up my brothers and sisters it was a great day today, I have been changing things a bit in are church since I think we need a little bit more bible studt then just on Sundays so I started replacing the preaching for this month with bible study its great cause they ask many questions like the ones here. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thats what it is all about. its not just reading the word of God. its all about studing it. :biggrin: God bless you.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 14 2010, 01:46 AM~17485946
> *Amen. Hate is "gay" But Of course you already got that before i could give a response.
> 
> God Bless YOU TOO Brother!
> 
> LoL, these demons getting more and more madder seeing how many true believers keep on popping up in here and quickly professing their Faith which is the same as ours, and With pride. haha
> Praise God :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 13 2010, 11:53 PM~17486004
> *I dont know if your answer was given yet to how Christs blood forgives sin, but I'll look back to see and if not I will answer tomorro.
> *


It wasn't answered, but I'd appreciate getting one.


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 14 2010, 06:50 AM~17487717
> *So the just some of the logical facts are: The earth was "created" 6000 years ago by somebody in outer space. Dinosaurs and man were "created" at the same time(you explained that all dinosaurs at the time ate plants). Noah put a male and female of each animal (and disease because evolution is untrue) on a big ass wooden boat (again all the animals ate plants, which were also on the boat).
> *


Noahs ark has been found this year





What more proff do you need.. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 14 2010, 10:51 AM~17489302
> *Noahs ark has been found this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What more proff do you need.. :biggrin:
> *





> *A team of evangelical Christian explorers claim they've found the remains of Noah's ark beneath snow and volcanic debris on Turkey's Mount Ararat (map).
> 
> But some archaeologists and historians are taking the latest claim that Noah's ark has been found about as seriously as they have past ones—which is to say not very.*


----------



## RA-RA

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 14 2010, 11:51 AM~17489302
> *Noahs ark has been found this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What more proff do you need.. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 14 2010, 12:51 PM~17489302
> *Noahs ark has been found this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What more proff do you need.. :biggrin:
> *


I hope you don't believe that.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 14 2010, 06:06 PM~17492671
> *I hope you don't believe that.
> *


I hope you can tell us what it is


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 14 2010, 05:31 PM~17493296
> *I hope you can tell us what it is
> *


I guest he cant tell us what it is , I think whats going thru his mind is might be the little house on the prairie ha, ha ,ha ,ha :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 14 2010, 08:04 PM~17493546
> *I guest he cant tell us what it is , I think whats going thru his mind is might be the little house on the prairie ha, ha ,ha ,ha :biggrin:
> *


si no if not i think he has no answer God is So Righteous


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave: PRAISE THE LORD PEOPLE OF GOD :wave:


----------



## bart7777

How about another one where tests where made on the wood and it dates to way back.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 14 2010, 06:31 PM~17493296-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can tell us what it is
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think anybody knows what it is. To assume its a giant ship that every animal was on, is a pretty big claim to make without evidence.
> <!--QuoteBegin-bart7777_@May 14 2010, 07:28 PM~17493726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about another one where tests where made on the wood and it dates to way back.
> *


Old wood you say? It must be the ark!! :0


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 14 2010, 07:04 PM~17493965
> *I dont think anybody knows what it is. To assume its a giant ship that every animal was on, is a pretty big claim to make without evidence.
> Old wood you say? It must be the ark!! :0
> *


Do you see nothing is hidden everything comes to the light and thats whats great about are God .

Remember God is good all the Time. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

Well hopefully it comes to light as the ark, right now its just a bunch of wood on a mountain.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 14 2010, 06:44 AM~17487676
> *Gay= disgustingly stupid & irritating  :0 ???
> *


in the street form. like ***** now meaning, male.


----------



## Duez

Serious question: if the theory is, that a god came from outer space and made the earth, does that mean that all Christians believe in aliens? Was god alone before he made people, or are there many gods and we are just one of many species of man?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 14 2010, 08:31 PM~17493296
> *I hope you can tell us what it is
> *


wood, probably an old building


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 14 2010, 09:04 PM~17493546
> *I guest he cant tell us what it is , I think whats going thru his mind is might be the little house on the prairie ha, ha ,ha ,ha :biggrin:
> *


must be where all the animals in north, central and south America rode when a bearded guy built a boat. 

come on now. Give us a reason to think you are not all blind fanatics. Can't you chalk that story up to exaggeration?


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 15 2010, 02:01 PM~17499260
> *Serious question: if the theory is, that a god came from outer space and made the earth, does that mean that all Christians believe in aliens? Was god alone before he made people, or are there many gods and we are just one of many species of man?
> *


I strongly do belive in aliens, and God was not alone when he built the people, and yes there are many gods this is inportant why because the real God is capital letter and the others are small letters Look what Daniel 2-47 says and may God bless you.


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 15 2010, 02:14 PM~17499320
> *must be where all the animals in north, central and south America rode when a bearded guy built a boat.
> 
> come on now. Give us a reason to think you are not all blind fanatics. Can't you chalk that story up to exaggeration?
> *


Who ever said he had a beard


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 15 2010, 05:19 PM~17499349
> *Who ever said he had a beard
> *


are you kidding?


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 15 2010, 02:42 PM~17499440
> *are you kidding?
> *



No I am serious where does it mention he had a beard if you cant tell me then your making things no wonder your name is airborne because your still en el avion... :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 15 2010, 05:56 PM~17499509
> *No I am serious where does it mention he had a beard if you cant tell me then your making things no wonder your name is airborne because your still en el avion... :biggrin:
> *


my name is Airborne because I am a bad ass Paratrooper.


----------



## bart7777

O my bad either way Jesus Loves you..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+May 15 2010, 01:45 AM~17496616-->
> 
> 
> 
> in the street form. like ***** now meaning, male.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@May 15 2010, 03:10 PM~17499597
> *my name is Airborne because I am a bad ass Paratrooper.
> *


thats a opinion.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Just kidding!!


----------



## bart7777

May God Bless you All today and may this day be a day of Blessings. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 15 2010, 06:41 PM~17499796
> *:uh:
> thats a opinion.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Just kidding!!
> *


I have people who have seen proof. Novel idea right?


----------



## Airborne

Nothing is more dangerous than a
dogmatic worldview - nothing more constraining, more blinding to
innovation, more destructive of openness to novelty.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 15 2010, 03:18 PM~17499342
> *I strongly do belive in aliens, and God was not alone when he built the people, and yes there are many gods this is inportant why because the real God is capital letter and the others are small letters Look what Daniel 2-47 says and may God bless you.
> *


What exactly are you saying, when you say that. What is the act of "blessing"? Are you talking to a god when you say it?


> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 15 2010, 04:13 PM~17499617
> *O my bad either way Jesus Loves you..
> *


Did Jesus tell you that? Or are you assuming?


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 15 2010, 05:05 PM~17500201
> *What exactly are you saying, when you say that. What is the act of "blessing"? Are you talking to a god when you say it?
> Did Jesus tell you that? Or are you assuming?
> *


The Bible tells you so he Loves you theres even a Song you want me to post it up once again


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I see its still poping in here


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 15 2010, 06:15 PM~17500236
> *The Bible tells you so he Loves you theres even a Song you want me to post it up once again
> *


The bible was written thousands of years before any of us were born. How valid is an I love you from somebody who died 2000 years before you existed?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> :uh:
> 
> say it aint so. and like i said, im black homie. but i personally dont use that word. have hated it before it became ok for everyone but blacks to use on a daily basis. was simply making a general point.
> 
> every comment doesn't have to turn towards an argument. i wish you guys(not saying you in particular always do) would stop making this room out to be that way when all this is not the purpose for its .....*creation*


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 15 2010, 07:15 PM~17500952
> *The bible was written thousands of years before any of us were born. How valid is an I love you from somebody who died 2000 years before you existed?
> *


Yet the bible was written on a basis of what was seen thousands of years ago, which you refuse to accept, but science is full of assumptions that claim "thoughts" to "beliefs" of what is ASSUMED to have happened millions of years before the bible was written when NO man was around.

Think about how you think man, seriously.

"I thought you thought!" E-40

---Your comment is based on your bias you have to refuse to belief in a such thing as a God being possible to begin with, and what you aren't allowing yourself to ever understand being that was... is what you've been told plenty of times(of claimed to have read yourself) that God thinks nothing like us humans. 

Are you saying you cant say today that you cant have love for your future generation of kids? 

Are you an Anarchist???? (No need to ask about anti-christ...)


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 15 2010, 08:33 PM~17500693
> *PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


Amen


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 16 2010, 03:49 AM~17504029
> *Yet the bible was written on a basis of what was seen thousands of years ago, which you refuse to accept,  but science is full of assumptions that claim "thoughts" to "beliefs" of what is ASSUMED to have happened millions of years before the bible was written when NO man was around.
> 
> Think about how you think man, seriously.
> 
> "I thought you thought!"  E-40
> 
> ---Your comment is based on your bias you have to refuse to belief in a such thing as a God being possible to begin with, and what you aren't allowing yourself to ever understand being that was... is what you've been told plenty of times(of claimed to have read yourself) that God thinks nothing like us humans.
> 
> Are you saying you cant say today that you cant have love for your future generation of kids?
> 
> Are you an Anarchist????  (No need to ask about anti-christ...)
> *


Science is the process of proving theory. I want science to prove the existence of your god. Until it does, I want everybody to see your god for what it is, a theory, unproven.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Praise Jesus. Thank you lord. God all mighty :biggrin:


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 16 2010, 08:22 PM~17509708
> *Praise Jesus. Thank you lord. God all mighty :biggrin:
> *



Yea lets all Praise God Almighty Amennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 16 2010, 03:22 PM~17507249
> *Science is the process of proving theory. I want science to prove the existence of your god. Until it does, I want everybody to see your god for what it is, a theory, unproven.
> *


.................................................................

Science is the process of discovering what is already created followed by the break down of how "it"(the discovery) works. So assumptions are made to fill in the unknown gaps. ASS-UMP-TIONS! <--FACT NOT THEORY!

Go to college, get off layitlow "scientist". You post pics of stars and quasars, show a pic of the nucleus of an atom(a mathmatical CREATION/WORD) and say, _thats_ proof of no God. THATS "GAY". Your only SHOWING SOMEONES CREATION... by a person we call GOD. NOT DISPROVING. 

You know the alphabet doesn't start with Z or 3 dont you? :nosad: 

Homie, you give a crap less of trying to find out God is real, you only WANT to do what you can to ATTEMPT to make Him unreal. Luck nor blessing could ever help you with that.
You remind me of Cypher from the Matrix... u know... the sell out that hated the truth. "Why oh why didn't i take the BLUE PILL!" 

Ignorance is bliss huh baby "duez"?

Stop wasting your time.. i say again... YOUR time trying to tell US what we dont care to hear and making yourself upset with no success in you attempt to detour us from reality. Keep that between you and God homie. He 's there to listen... always. And were not the person you have your personal issue with!! Were not your judge your worried about, so theres NO need to complain to us. We cannot help you with what your up against. 
-When you truly are looking("seeking" resolution), the non fools of this room will recognize it with the God given common since they were born with, and will then talk to you and a manner where progress can happen.

May God Bless you... and me. In King Yeshua's name! 4Liiiii.. I mean ETERNITYYYY!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 16 2010, 09:40 PM~17510721
> *Yea lets all Praise God Almighty Amennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn..
> *


xDUEX! :worship: :angel: :angel: :h5:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 16 2010, 10:48 PM~17510817
> *.................................................................
> 
> Science is the process of discovering what is already created followed by the break down of how "it"(the discovery) works.  So assumptions are made to fill in the unknown gaps. ASS-UMP-TIONS! <--FACT NOT THEORY!
> 
> Go to college, get off layitlow "scientist".  You post pics of stars and quasars, show a pic of the nucleus of an atom(a mathmatical CREATION/WORD) and say, thats proof of no God. THATS "GAY". Your only SHOWING SOMEONES CREATION... by a person we call GOD. NOT DISPROVING.
> 
> You know the alphabet doesn't start with Z or 3 dont you? :nosad:
> 
> Homie, you give a crap less of trying to find out God is real, you only WANT to do what you can to ATTEMPT to make Him unreal.  Luck nor blessing could ever help you with that.
> You remind me of Cypher from the Matrix... u know... the sell out that hated the truth.    "Why oh why didn't i take the BLUE PILL!"
> 
> Ignorance is bliss huh baby "duez"?
> 
> Stop wasting your time.. i say again... YOUR time trying to tell US what we dont care to hear and making yourself upset with no success in you attempt to detour us from reality.  Keep that between you and God homie. He 's there to listen... always. And were not the person you have your personal issue with!! Were not your judge your worried about, so theres NO need to complain to us. We cannot help you with what your up against.
> -When you truly are looking("seeking" resolution), the non fools of this room will recognize it with the God given common since they were born with, and will then talk to you and a manner where progress can happen.
> 
> May God Bless you... and me.  In King Yeshua's name! 4Liiiii.. I mean ETERNITYYYY!
> *


Scientist? Arent you the one that claimed to be a scientist because he bought a radio shack science kit and read a book on anarchy? Thats GAY.

All Im asking for is any reason at all to believe what you believe. You have no reason to believe it either. 

Common sense=An alien god made everything out of nothing. :roflmao: 
Way to question all possibilities.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 16 2010, 09:48 PM~17510817
> *Science is the process of discovering what is already created followed by the break down of how "it"(the discovery) works.  So assumptions are made to fill in the unknown gaps. ASS-UMP-TIONS! <--FACT NOT THEORY!
> *


What are you basing this on?

Do you know how the scientific method works?


----------



## rzarock

Science cannot prove that any god exists. It's not going to happen. The concept of god was engrained in humanity thousands of years before modern day science came to be. Peoples minds and beliefs were already set in stone by that point. God and faith are not physical things that can be caged, leashed, held, seen, etc. As a result, god (in the scientific relm) is a theory that cannot at this point be proven empirically. God is proven only to people who let him into their hearts and minds. God will never be seen in a laboratory.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 16 2010, 09:48 PM~17510817
> *show a pic of the nucleus of an atom(a mathmatical CREATION/WORD) and say, thats proof of no God. THATS "GAY". Your only SHOWING SOMEONES CREATION... by a person we call GOD. NOT DISPROVING.
> *


I can accept the possiblitiy (not certainty) of Itelligent Design (God) but how can you or anyone else say with 100% certainty what that God is? How does it go from intelligent design to bible god, torah god, koran god, hindu god, whatever god? There are many religions and they all swear they are right and everyone else is wrong.

Do you believe god is a physical person like you and me with a heart, lungs, liver,etc? If god were to come to earth could I receive a heart transplant from him?


----------



## HB WIRES

WELL MY BROTHERS IVE GOT A NICE HOME"" FOUNTAIN OF TRUTH"" FONTANA. ITS BEEN A RUFF RIDE. BUT I FOUND IT... AND I ALMOST REC'D THE HOLYGHOST ITS A GREAT FEELING, YES THERE IS ONLY ONE GOD , GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 17 2010, 10:07 AM~17513604
> *WELL MY BROTHERS  IVE GOT A NICE HOME""  FOUNTAIN OF TRUTH"" FONTANA. ITS BEEN A RUFF RIDE. BUT I FOUND IT...  AND I ALMOST REC'D THE HOLYGHOST  ITS A GREAT FEELING, YES THERE IS ONLY ONE GOD , GOD BLESS YOU ALL
> *


GOD BLESS YOU!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 17 2010, 10:07 AM~17513604
> *WELL MY BROTHERS  IVE GOT A NICE HOME""  FOUNTAIN OF TRUTH"" FONTANA. ITS BEEN A RUFF RIDE. BUT I FOUND IT...  AND I ALMOST REC'D THE HOLYGHOST  ITS A GREAT FEELING, YES THERE IS ONLY ONE GOD , GOD BLESS YOU ALL
> *


Keep on praying brother. God Bless you.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 16 2010, 10:14 PM~17511152
> *Scientist? Arent you the one that claimed to be a scientist because he bought a radio shack science kit and read a book on anarchy? Thats GAY.
> 
> All Im asking for is any reason at all to believe what you believe. You have no reason to believe it either.
> 
> Common sense=An alien god made everything out of nothing.  :roflmao:
> Way to question all possibilities.
> *


No queerbait. I went to school to learn what I began to do at home before I collected what i used or even heard about that book. And dont use "gay" if your intelligent with having valid points of not using it improperly. Fake as$.. <--used properly!

Alien only means not from here. Fool... look it up, anywhere.

"I thought u thought" dont even matter when it comes to you. You need Jesus more than anyone in here. And yet anyone that refuses to accept Him is dead anyway. 

Yet you cant disprove "God made everything from nothing", you have such great faith that Nothing made nothing makes more since. Your not funny, your psychotic.

We dont waste time talking to you answering questions with assertment anymore cuz you've been recognized by all with and with faith in God that your just a hating as$ fraud who needs more attention than a cat in heat. Your just a time waster...

One day your just gonna crash layitlow with all of the BS u cant seem to stop filling it up with.

And as for your assumption of how I learned what I have which was in all manners in ACTUAL searching without wikipedia and other gay ish... Your remark "Common sense=An alien god made everything out of nothing. :roflmao: 
Way to question all possibilities." Only belongs to yourself because thats the cheapest dumbest assumption of heard in quiet a while. You didnt even ASK all of what I did to learn what I did. And honestly, the only reason i didn't explain more is because AGAIN, I work the IT Field now and Im not about to be traced by the FBI talking about crap for YOUR useless benifit's of what *you*_ label "knowledge", over crap that has nothing to do with the topic of this room._


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 17 2010, 06:03 AM~17512971
> *Science cannot prove that any god exists. It's not going to happen. The concept of god was engrained in humanity thousands of years before modern day science came to be. Peoples minds and beliefs were already set in stone by that point. God and faith are not physical things that can be caged, leashed, held, seen, etc. As a result, god (in the scientific relm) is a theory that cannot at this point be proven empirically. God is proven only to people who let him into their hearts and minds. God will never be seen in a laboratory.
> *


The process(and not even always full completion of scientific investigation) has always shown God's exsistance; which non believers will only label"intelligent design".

No offense, but for a person to need to be asking so many questions to find out about what you dont know, you need to hurry up and recognize how sinceless it is the amount of doubt you carry in what you dont know about. Including IN the process of trying to learn about _that_ subject! Again bro, your blocking yourself. You still seem to be at the point of not really wanting to find a or any facts, but rather just disclaim.

The people that said the earth was flat were'nt the ones hanging those that didn't believe. The same people that "discovered" it was round were the same ones that brought the Word Of God to this and ALL other countries.


----------



## NIMSTER64

How is everyone doing? :wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 17 2010, 07:51 AM~17513503
> *I can accept the possiblitiy (not certainty) of Itelligent Design (God) but how can you or anyone else say with 100% certainty what that God is? How does it go from intelligent design to bible god, torah god, koran god, hindu god, whatever god? There are many religions and they all swear they are right and everyone else is wrong.
> 
> Do you believe god is a physical person like you and me with a heart, lungs, liver,etc? If god were to come to earth could I receive a heart transplant from him?
> *


Thats not of his originality. Read Genesis with your soul and not mind. And yes THEY ARE 2 different things. Spirit comes before Flesh. God is not OF flesh which is why heaven is NOT on earth. BUUUUT its GOD, so therefore by His chosing he can take on the form of a man OR woman with lungs a heart etc. Look at Jesus... Born with no father, lived with lungs and a heart etc, WAS KILLED, and DIDnt NEED lungs or a heart etc to keep going on.

If God came to earth, he would give you what you needed IN accepting Him! In death your spirit goes on to your soul(2 different things!) and a heart which is for a life in a decaying body will no longer be needed. All you'd have to do is SEE HIM, recognize Him NOT rebuke Him and either ask or just Touch him and your heart would be healed ANYWAY. 
Its your belief that hinders you bro. 
"Ask and you shall receive, seek and you shall find, knock and the door will be open."

And i WILL still answer about the blood forgiving sin. Honestly, the answer to this is VERY easy to see and understand(when properly taught/explained) but it IS a long answer because it contains SOOOO much which belongs to a plan that a man could not create on His own.... LIKE WRITING A BOOK AS LARGE AND COMPLEX AS THE HOLY BIBLE AND BEING ABLE TO THIS DAY "CONVINCE" PEOPLE (A SO CALLED "STORY" or "FABLE") COULD STILL WORK SO WELL AND HAVE CREDENTIAL EVIDENCE OF THE PAST PRESENT AND FUTURE. and you KNOW!.... its not all accepted by people with broken hearts or in trouble just needing something to make them "feel" better. Thats Joel Olsteens job(a fake aka wolf in sheep's clothing)

Out ancestors(Native Americans) issues with what they went through is what we truly dont know Fully about as far as it goes with what They knew of the God of Israel. Whats important is what Gods here giving YOU NOW.

We ALL know history taught in school and the majority(especially today) of what we see on TV of history are the TRUE fables. ALL twisted and newly made up.
But please allow me a lil more time to answer you, and as a fleshly sin im commiting(because i have not done my "work of faith" by yet answering you about the blood), I've only not yet answered you because knowing its long and will take a while to explain is an exhausting thought alone, really ONLY being because I HAVE TO TYPE IT ALL! (Uugh!) 
Im not a computer person because of the fact im always having to work on them and have been since the days when there were only the Huge floppy drives!

Im gonna end up making a bumper sticker saying "I'd rather be swangin' " 
Heaven, sthats gonna be part of my new signature right now!

THANKS Mr BOWBOA! :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 17 2010, 01:07 PM~17516727
> *And i WILL still answer about the blood forgiving sin.
> *


Take your time.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 17 2010, 12:49 PM~17516503
> *The process(and not even always full completion of scientific investigation) has always shown God's exsistance; which non believers will only label"intelligent design".
> *


The scientific process has always shown God’s existence, really?! Got any references? And no, not being able to explain something does not prove god’s existence. It might be evidence, but it’s not proof.

Intelligent Design has nothing to do with being a believer or non-believer of a specific god. 



> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+May 17 2010, 12:49 PM~17516503-->
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but for a person to need to be asking so many questions to find out about what you dont know, you need to hurry up and recognize how sinceless it is the amount of doubt you carry in what you dont know about. Including IN the process of trying to learn about that subject!  Again bro, your blocking yourself. You still seem to be at the point of not really wanting to find a or any facts, but rather just disclaim.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of how much doubt you have in what I’m saying; that no human being knows for certain what god is, wants, did or will do. And that all religion is a manmade ideology that assumes this knowledge exists based on what other men have said.
> 
> All religion is man putting words in “gods” mouth to answer the questions that all of mankind eventually asks. Christianity is obvious to you. It’s a no-brainer…right? This is exactly how I feel about my beliefs. It’s a no-brainer to question these things and have doubt. I mean, listen the stuff said in the bible (the burning bush, virgin birth, resurrection, universal creation in 6 days, people living to be hundreds of years old, etc.). It’s pretty far out there to what we experience in everyday life. The way I look at, everyone should be asking these types of questions before deciding to believe in something as significant as god. In my opinion, your lack of doubt is senseless.
> 
> I can see how you and others think I’m just in here to disclaim your faith, but I assure you I’m not. I have ZERO desire to talk any of you out of your faith. I really just want to know what you think about these kinds of questions. I think everyone’s answers to my questions are fascinating because I’m obviously not of the same mindset.
> 
> Why did you choose Christianity and not some other religion?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@May 17 2010, 12:49 PM~17516503
> *The people that said the earth was flat were'nt the ones hanging those that didn't believe. The same people that "discovered" it was round were the same ones that brought the Word Of God to this and ALL other countries.
> *


Aristotle, Pythagoras and other ancient Greeks are the ones who discovered the earth was round. Are you saying they spread the word of god throughout the world?


----------



## bart7777

New Movie out real great guys hope you can see all 14 parts I will give you the first part


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 16 2010, 08:22 PM~17509708
> *Praise Jesus. Thank you lord. God all mighty :biggrin:
> *


YES YES YES ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 17 2010, 01:05 PM~17516701
> *How is everyone doing? :wave:
> *


BLESS BROTHER NIMSTER64 :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 17 2010, 08:02 PM~17520368
> *New Movie out real great guys hope you can see all 14 parts I will give you the first part
> 
> 
> *


You guys should see clash of the titans. It breaks down how god created the earth right in the beginning of the movie.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 17 2010, 08:02 PM~17520368
> *New Movie out real great guys hope you can see all 14 parts I will give you the first part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Watching this on youtube is stealing it. In case you wanted to follow the ten commandments.


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 17 2010, 07:36 PM~17520831
> *Watching this on youtube is stealing it. In case you wanted to follow the ten commandments.
> *



Get behind me Satan


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 17 2010, 07:36 PM~17520831
> *Watching this on youtube is stealing it. In case you wanted to follow the ten commandments.
> *



I think you act much more like a kid so I will speak to you like a man cause I have had it with you. This is for you


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 17 2010, 09:07 PM~17520418
> *BLESS BROTHER NIMSTER64  :thumbsup: THANKS
> *


Thank you Sister. how have you been? Good morning everyone God is Great. Woke up this morning feeling great :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 18 2010, 12:15 AM~17523175
> *I think you act much more like a kid so I will speak to you like a man cause I have had it with you. This is for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: he makes no sence he keeps on asking the same questions over and over and when we give him a answer he says prove it. LOL. what everyone needs to do is start questioning him instead of answering him. I think its time for him to prove his pointless point LOL not like it would matter. he is annoying with the subject but everyone keeps on repling so he will still be here.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 17 2010, 11:15 PM~17523175
> *I think you act much more like a kid so I will speak to you like a man cause I have had it with you. This is for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you wanna watch these movies, you should pay for them instead of downloading them illegally. Atleast thats what your bible says.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Just reading. :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 18 2010, 04:49 AM~17524874
> *Thank you Sister. how have you been? Good morning everyone God is Great. Woke up this morning feeling great :biggrin:
> *


I'VE BEEN VERY BLESS BROTHER, AS LONG AS I HAVE BROTHER'S & SISTER'S LIKE YOU TO BRING FORTH WHAT THUS SAID THE LORD, I STAY BLESS EVERY DAY. AWESOME GOD WE SERVE. (GOD BLESS YOU & YOUR FAMILY BROTHER NIMSTER64).


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

MAY YOU ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY :thumbsup:


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 18 2010, 08:40 AM~17526335
> *MAY YOU ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY :thumbsup:
> *


Amen my brothers and sisters same to you all.


----------



## Dirt422

e5IPf6d_02g&feature


----------



## Dirt422

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422




----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 18 2010, 05:05 PM~17531726
> *e5IPf6d_02g&feature
> *



Nice jam brother keep posting them up and lets Praise the Lord


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 18 2010, 06:08 AM~17523050
> *Get behind me Satan
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 18 2010, 07:05 PM~17531726
> *e5IPf6d_02g&feature
> *


love it never seen the vid before.welcome to the topic


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 19 2010, 12:13 AM~17535769
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: put him back there where he belongs(saten) :cheesy: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: GOD BLESS SWITCh wis and chi need to get together and come up with a mission.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 18 2010, 11:25 PM~17536692
> *:biggrin:  put him back there where he belongs :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


How you feelin brotha? :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 19 2010, 01:31 AM~17536743
> *How you feelin brotha? :angel:
> *


to be honest with you bro. i feel alone


----------



## NIMSTER64

God God God Thank you God Thank you Thank you THANK YOU GOD All Mighty wake me up God I love you


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 19 2010, 02:39 AM~17537203
> *God  God God Thank you God Thank you Thank you THANK YOU GOD All Mighty  wake me up God I love you
> *


AMEN AMEN GOD ALL MIGHTY AMEN


----------



## NIMSTER64

Good morning my Sisters and Brothers God Bless :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 19 2010, 12:39 AM~17537203
> *God  God God Thank you God Thank you Thank you THANK YOU GOD All Mighty  wake me up God I love you
> *


 :thumbsup: THANK YOU LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY OF LIFE (AMEN) BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 19 2010, 05:05 AM~17537845
> *Good morning my Sisters and Brothers God Bless :biggrin:
> *


MORNING BROTHER & GOD BLESS YOU AS WELL BROTHER.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 19 2010, 07:52 AM~17538694
> *NEWTON NEWTON!! HE'S THE MAN!! IF HE CANT DO IT, NO ONE CAN!!
> *


NEWTON CAN'T DO NOTHING FOR ME :nosad: (BUT GOD CAN DO IT ALL :yes: )

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 19 2010, 07:53 AM~17538699
> *NEWTON TODAY, TOMORROW, AND FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NEVER NEWTON, NEVER NEWTON, NEVER NEWTON.

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! FOREVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatt49

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 19 2010, 10:47 AM~17540234
> *NEVER NEWTON, NEVER NEWTON, NEVER NEWTON.
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! FOREVER!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

I LOVE THIS SONG 

BE BLESSED MY BROTHER
BE BLESSED MY SISTER
BE BLESSED WHERE EVER THIS LIFE LEAD'S U

LET ME ENCOURAGE U
LET ME SPEAK LIFE TO U

U CAN DEPEND ON GOD TO SEE U THROUGH
U CAN DEPEND ON ME TO PRAY FOR U

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
[/quote]


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 19 2010, 07:54 AM~17538709
> *NEWTON TEACH EVERYBODY AND THEIR FAMILIES.  HAVE AN EDUCATIONAL DAY!
> *


NO ONE CARES ABOUT WHAT NEWTON TEACHES, BUT THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS IS THE TRUTH WHICH IS THE WORD OF ( GOD ). U HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY DUEZ.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 19 2010, 11:58 AM~17540323
> *NO ONE CARES ABOUT WHAT NEWTON TEACHES, BUT THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS IS THE TRUTH WHICH IS THE WORD OF ( GOD ). U HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TO DAY DUEZ.
> *


I with you sista!!! Knock down the public schools, and put up churches!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

LORD I LIFT YOUR NAME ON HIGH! LORD I LIFT YOUR NAME ON HIGH! LORD I LIFT YOUR NAME ON HIGH!

FATHER GOD I THANK YOU FOR ANOTHER DAY OF ALLOWING ME & MY FAMILY TO WAKE UP AND GIVE YOU ALL THE GLORY & THE HONOR THAT YOU DESERVE AMEN.


----------



## 85REGAL

Grace and peace to all my brothers and sisters in Christ Jesus...I have a quick question for all those in Car Clubs that the majority of the members are not believers yet. How does this work? I am in no way judging or anything like that. I am just curious about the dynamics and what happens on Sundays especially in Cali where there is a show every weekend. :biggrin: Again this is just a question and in no way condemning. Every car club needs a core group of believers in every chapter to win those who have not accepted Christ yet.


----------



## MxHispanic

OH NO WAY!!
there's a thread for Christian Lowrider on this website!
niice!!

:biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@May 19 2010, 11:03 AM~17540373
> *Grace and peace to all my brothers and sisters in Christ Jesus...I have a quick question for all those in Car Clubs that the majority of the members are not believers yet. How does this work? I am in no way judging or anything like that.  I am just curious about the dynamics and what happens on Sundays especially in Cali where there is a show every weekend.  :biggrin:  Again this is just a question and in no way condemning.  Every car club needs a core group of believers in every chapter to win those who have not accepted Christ yet.
> *


PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!

THE ONLY THING THAT I CAN SAY IS JUST TO (PRAY) FOR THEM, AND (GOD) WILL DO THE REST.


----------



## HB WIRES

GOD BLESS


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 19 2010, 11:12 AM~17540459
> *GOD BLESS
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bart7777

This is a great song








May God Bless us all


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 19 2010, 11:18 AM~17540510
> *Ever heard the expression "dont discuss religion or politics with your friends, unless you no longer want to be friends"?
> It's not a question of accepting christ yet. Once you see how the universe actually works, you no longer need to assume a "god" did it. Religion is the absence of knowledge.
> *


U ARE THE ABSENCE OF THE TRUTH THE WORD OF (GOD). 

ECCLESIASTES CHP. 5 VERSE 2

2. BE NOT RASH WITH YOUR MOUTH, AND LET NOT YOUR HEART BE HASTY TO UTTER ANY THING BEFORE GOD: FOR GOD IS IN HEAVEN, AND YOU UPON EARTH: THEREFORE LET YOUR WORDS BE FEW.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 18 2010, 11:54 PM~17536926
> *to be honest with you bro. i feel alone
> *


You aint mafya. know u can call me still. Im on and off like that sometimes too, mainly when not being with my church family, where the spirit is thick and all around. Its just this world were dealing with everyday and what it has to offer. Even as we try to keep to ourselves, it will still seek us out to destroy our peace. For instance, the purpose of this room is for us and by us, where we can always keep in contact with one another because we can as men and women being saved by God, SAY ALOUD we Love each other.
Your not alone bro, just give your family in Christ a call, hug your kids longer... get with your church on a more active basis... and the Spirit of God will refill your cup :angel: 

If i had the money right now bro, I would head out to Chi just to chill with you, Lowrides aside, but cuz I want to meet all of my brothers and sisters in Christ(as we will in heaven anyway! :biggrin: ), but either at a show or by some other means brotha, one day we will chill. But for now, we Both gotta hold our Faith up. Yes its hard with all of the distraction and hate pressed all of the time, but its not as powerful as God spirit(which flows from brother to brother and sister to sister in Christ.."_us_") and His promises.

Much love fam, keep that chin up! Your on the winners side! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
AMEN


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@May 19 2010, 11:07 AM~17540413
> *OH NO WAY!!
> there's a thread for Christian Lowrider on this website!
> niice!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOD FOR US! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Welcome and keep commin back bro! :angel: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@May 19 2010, 11:03 AM~17540373
> *Grace and peace to all my brothers and sisters in Christ Jesus...I have a quick question for all those in Car Clubs that the majority of the members are not believers yet. How does this work? I am in no way judging or anything like that.  I am just curious about the dynamics and what happens on Sundays especially in Cali where there is a show every weekend.  :biggrin:  Again this is just a question and in no way condemning.  Every car club needs a core group of believers in every chapter to win those who have not accepted Christ yet.
> *


GOoD Lord brotha! Where u been?? Aint talked to you in a hot minute! :biggrin: Great to see you on again :cheesy: 

Well personally, i couldn't answer this based on experience being I've never joined any club worldly run/begun. But I'd think it would be just the same as being at work or school... its people you gotta be around for a moment, and they will say things and do things that your not down with and can cause major consequences going against what u stand for which is probably against their policy... which in car clubs of the world its usually all based on status of looks and how hard one thinks they are over another. And with all that kind of stuff plus other rules and dues that dont add up to much, I'd say its the one thing that "club hopping" would be ok for. 
It would be just the same as leaving the ways of the world(sinful life) and repenting to live a Holy life for God, but for a true improvement.

I do believing club hopping aint just like set hopping, because people leave and join another all based on the excuse of how something was not good enough. But each member of any organization they are with, each person in makes a difference big or small and should be the one trying to make it better rather than leaving. Family is family and cant be cancelled our(so to speak) just because of of a feeling or unliked issue.

-But when the "boss" or "president" of the club has no respect for members cares and allows disrespect done to them because that president or what ever doesn't feel the same, then thats different. And for members stuck under that kind of rule(dictatorship), then repentance(turning/leaving) is valid when u Cant fix it.

But joining a club or organization is a choice from the start, but your born into a family.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 20 2010, 02:20 AM~17548447
> *You aint mafya.  know u can call me still. Im on and off like that sometimes too, mainly when not being with my church family, where the spirit is thick and all around.  Its just this world were dealing with everyday and what it has to offer. Even as we try to keep to ourselves, it will still seek us out to destroy our peace. For instance, the purpose of this room is for us and by us, where we can always keep in contact with one another because we can as men and women being saved by God, SAY ALOUD we Love each other.
> Your not alone bro, just give your family in Christ a call, hug your kids longer... get with your church on a more active basis... and the Spirit of God will refill your cup  :angel:
> 
> If i had the money right now bro, I would head out to Chi just to chill with you, Lowrides aside, but cuz I want to meet all of my brothers and sisters in Christ(as we will in heaven anyway!  :biggrin:  ), but either at a show or by some other means brotha, one day we will chill. But for now, we Both gotta hold our Faith up. Yes its hard with all of the distraction and hate pressed all of the time, but its not as powerful as God spirit(which flows from brother to brother and sister to sister in Christ.."us")  and His promises.
> 
> Much love fam, keep that chin up! Your on the winners side! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> AMEN
> *


thanks for the pick up Brother. is just that theres alot of things going on in my life right now. but I know God will help me through and it is a test of faith. Thanks for the Kind words. God Bless


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 20 2010, 05:37 AM~17549099
> *thanks for the pick up Brother. is just that theres alot of things going on in my life right now. but I know God will help me through and it is a test of faith. Thanks for the Kind words. God Bless
> *


Or it's just poor planning and nobody is gonna help you. :dunno:


----------



## HB WIRES

LET NOT YOUR HEART BE TROUBLED;YOU BELIVE IN GOD,BELIVE ALSO IN ME
JOHN 14;1


----------



## jvasquez

:wave:

Sup Hermanos (Hermanas)!


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 20 2010, 09:09 AM~17550554
> *:wave:
> 
> Sup Hermanos (Hermanas)!
> *


Whats up brother say my brother and his family said he will go by the show may God bless you brow.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Stopping in to see if the peace has been restored :biggrin: God Bless all of you.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 20 2010, 02:24 PM~17553252
> *Stopping in to see if the peace has been restored :biggrin:  God Bless all of you.
> *


AMEN MAYN! :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 20 2010, 09:09 AM~17550554
> *:wave:
> 
> Sup Hermanos (Hermanas)!
> *


GOD BLESS BROTHER :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!

BROTHER'S & SISTER'S I PRAY FOR YOU, YOU PRAY FOR ME, AND WATCH GOD CHANGE THINGS.

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

BE BLESS MY BROTHER'S
BE BLESS MY SISTER'S
BE BLESS WHERE EVER THIS LIFE LEAD'S YOU
LET ME ENCOURAGE YOU, LET ME SPEAK LIFE TO YOU
YOU CAN DEPEND ON GOD TO SEE YOU THROUGH
YOU CAN DEPEND ON ME TO PRAY FOR YOU


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 20 2010, 04:16 PM~17554503
> *BE BLESS MY BROTHER'S
> BE BLESS MY SISTER'S
> BE BLESS WHERE EVER THIS LIFE LEAD'S YOU
> LET ME ENCOURAGE YOU, LET ME SPEAK LIFE TO YOU
> YOU CAN DEPEND ON GOD TO SEE YOU THROUGH
> YOU CAN DEPEND ON ME TO PRAY FOR YOU
> *


Amen. Bless you too sister. Again, always good to get to now see a lady of the Lord on here everyday too! :biggrin: :angel: :angel:


----------



## HB WIRES

THE LORD TAKES PLEASURE IN THOSE WHO FEAR HIM.
IN THOSE WHO HOPE IN HIS MERCY 
PSALM 147;11


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 20 2010, 01:32 PM~17551714
> *Whats up brother say my brother and his family said he will go by the show may God bless you brow.
> *


Aww man, that would truly be a blessing. Hope to see him there. Thanks Pastor!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 19 2010, 07:25 AM~17536692
> *:biggrin:  put him back there where he belongs(saten) :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin: GOD BLESS SWITCh wis and chi need to get together and come up with a mission.
> *



that would be awesome!!!.....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

An atheist was walking through the woods. 
'What majestic trees'! 
'What powerful rivers'! 
'What beautiful animals'! 
He said to himself. 

As he was walking alongside the river, he heard a rustling in the bushes behind him. 

He turned to look. He saw a 7-foot grizzly bear charge towards him..

He ran as fast as he could up the path. He looked over his shoulder & saw that the bear was closing in on him. 

He looked over his shoulder again, & the bear was even closer. He tripped & fell on the ground. He rolled over to pick himself up but saw that the bear was right on top of him, reaching for him with his left paw & raising his right paw to strike him. 

At that instant the Atheist cried out, ' Oh my God! ' 

Time Stopped. 
The bear froze. 
The forest was silent. 

As a bright light shone upon the man, a voice came out of the sky. 'You deny my existence for all these years, teach others I don't exist and even credit creation to cosmic accident.' 'Do you expect me to help you out of this predicament? Am I to count you as a believer'? 

The atheist looked directly into the light, 'It would be hypocritical of me to suddenly ask you to treat me as a Christian now, but perhaps you could make the BEAR a Christian'? 
The light went out.. The sounds of the forest resumed. And the bear dropped his right paw, brought both paws together, bowed his head & spoke:
"Lord bless this food, which I am about to receive from thy bounty through Christ our Lord, Amen"


----------



## Duez

Just something for you to delete nim.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD PEOPLE OF GOD!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@May 22 2010, 10:15 PM~17574008
> *Why would a person pray for anything?  If there is a supreme being(s) that created everything and everyone.......ya'd think he/she/it/they would have the knowledge of everything that is going to happen, or otherwise they wouldn't be worthy of worship  Asking God to alter his plans for whatever reason seems like one of the most satanic things a person could do.
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin: GOD BLESS EVERY ONE :cheesy: :wave:  :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 22 2010, 09:19 PM~17573036
> *PRAISE THE LORD PEOPLE OF GOD!!!  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Thank you for the Prayers.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 21 2010, 06:33 PM~17564999
> *that would be awesome!!!.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets do this :biggrin: Let me know. PM me.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 22 2010, 03:14 PM~17571251
> *Just something for you to delete nim.
> *


When me and switch or switch and me ask you to come perform will you help us out? all we need from you is to prove your point. thats all. let us know; you will be a great Example and we will be a great Example. let me know No one is perfect.

GAME ON DUEZ


----------



## BigLazy903

pray for me.. i been looking for a job! and hope i get some calls... lets hope so the evil thoughts of making easy money can back off


----------



## HB WIRES

IF WE CONFESS OURS SINS,HE IS FAITHFUL AND JUST TO FORGIVE US OUR SINS AND TO CLEANSE US FROM ALL UNRIGHTOUSNESS. 1JOHN 1;9


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 23 2010, 05:19 AM~17574047
> *
> *


This could possibly be 1 of the dumbest posts you've made so far. You really think that when you pray you are asking god to alter his plans? NOW I know how lost people can be, you pray for protection from the devil and all the evil things in this messed up world. 

That being said its time for me to get ready for church!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 23 2010, 06:26 AM~17574633
> *lets do this  :biggrin:  Let me know.  PM me.
> *


I will pm you after church. I also have some weeds to take care of today. So I will pray that they shrivel up and die along with the devils nuts.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 23 2010, 12:33 AM~17574964
> *When me and switch or switch and me ask you to come perform will you help us out? all we need from you is to prove your point. thats all. let us know; you will be a great Example and we will be a great Example. let me know No one is perfect.
> 
> GAME ON DUEZ
> *


Perform what?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 23 2010, 08:35 AM~17575949
> *This could possibly be 1 of the dumbest posts you've made so far. You really think that when you pray you are asking god to alter his plans? NOW I know how lost people can be, you pray for protection from the devil and all the evil things in this messed up world.
> 
> That being said its time for me to get ready for church!
> *


I believe when you pray, that you are only talking to your imaginary friend who supposedly created a universe.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 23 2010, 08:39 AM~17575957
> *I will pm you after church.  I also have some weeds to take care of today. So I will pray that they shrivel up and die along with the devils nuts.
> *


Childish. But so is believing in a god.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 22 2010, 10:02 PM~17574422
> *Thank you for the Prayers.
> *


ALWAYS BROTHER NIMSTER64 :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 23 2010, 01:17 PM~17577219
> *I believe when you pray, that you are only talking to your imaginary friend who supposedly created a universe.
> *


I know I said I won't quote you but I just want to here your take on how the universe was created? please school me on this subject you seem to know so much about.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 23 2010, 09:21 PM~17580868
> *I know I said I won't quote you but I just want to here your take on how the universe was created? please school me on this subject you seem to know so much about.
> *


It wasn't created. There is no evidence to ever suggest that. Never. None. Cant make a universe.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 24 2010, 07:56 AM~17584650
> *It wasn't created. There is no evidence to ever suggest that. Never. None. Cant make a universe.
> *


ok so thats your answer? Wow and you come in here bashing and you have no answer.  well God Bless. enjoy this beautiful day he has made for you and everyone


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 24 2010, 08:39 AM~17585497-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 24 2010, 05:56 AM~17584650
> *
> It wasn't created. There is no evidence to ever suggest that. Never. None. Cant make a universe.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ok so thats your answer? Wow and you come in here bashing and you have no answer.  well God Bless. enjoy this beautiful day he has made for you and everyone
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Theories regarding the creation of the universe are plentiful. The Big Bang, Infinite Universe, String Theory, Christianity, Islam, Chinese Pangu, Theosophy…whatever; are all unproven theories. NOBODY knows for sure how the universe was created so although you will get answers when you ask how the universe was started, you don’t know which one is truly correct unless you make a choice to side with one regardless of its lack of proof (saying there's no proof is making a choice with no proof). 

The clips below are from the Steven Hawkings specials that recently aired on the Discovery Channel. Even Christians will find this interesting so check it out. They define the typical theories agreed upon in most of science today. Although empirical data supports these theories, voids still remain about the universe. Does god’s existence fill these voids? Will scientists ever figure these voids out? Could both be possible? I believe, yes. I do believe in the big bang and evolution. There is lots of empirical data supporting these ideas, but there are lots of things in those ideas that are left unanswered. I also believe in the possibility of a creator. I think at this point it’s ignorant for anyone to say they know exactly how everything came to be. Whether you believe in bible god or evolution it would benefit everyone to LEARN ABOUT (not necessarily accept) different theories and learn about them in depth.

They are in order, top to bottom. Watch them keeping YOUR beliefs in mind. Apply them to what is being said here.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 24 2010, 09:39 AM~17585497
> *ok so thats your answer? Wow and you come in here bashing and you have no answer.   well God Bless. enjoy this beautiful day he has made for you and everyone
> *


No answer? You asked how it was created and I answered that it was never created. <--there's the answer. Spend some time thinking about it and hopefully you can understand it.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 24 2010, 01:21 PM~17587878
> *No answer? You asked how it was created and I answered that it was never created. <--there's the answer. Spend some time thinking about it and hopefully you can understand it.
> *


So, do you think the universe and time are infinite meaning there is no begining or end?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 24 2010, 03:15 PM~17588355
> *So, do you think the universe and time are infinite meaning there is no begining or end?
> *


Yes.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 24 2010, 04:31 PM~17589952
> *Yes.
> *


Do you believe the solar systems have always been there too? I guess what I'm asking is do you believe in the steady state theory?


----------



## REPENTANCE

Hello everyone. Jews and gentiles


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 24 2010, 06:03 PM~17590227
> *Do you believe the solar systems have always been there too? I guess what I'm asking is do you believe in the steady state theory?
> *


I dont like the energy being created and destroyed part of the steady state theory. I think the matter composing the solar system has always existed.


----------



## noe_from_texas

God is Real. He changes lives everyday


----------



## noe_from_texas

you can argue doctrine, you can argue creation, but you can't argue a changed person. That's what God can do to you if you humble yourself and acknowledge that you need Him


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 08:30 PM~17592079
> *God is Real. He changes lives everyday
> *


Give me an example. Not an emotional change or a positive thing that happened, so it must be an act of god, but an actual example where a god intervened.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 08:34 PM~17592136
> *you can argue doctrine, you can argue creation, but you can't argue a changed person.  That's what God can do to you if you humble yourself and acknowledge that you need Him
> *


So lets say that I give up lowriding to spend more time with my family, is that an act of god?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 07:34 PM~17592136
> *you can argue doctrine, you can argue creation, but you can't argue a changed person.  That's what God can do to you if you humble yourself and acknowledge that you need Him
> *


Placebos change people too, but they're not really medicating you.


----------



## NIMSTER64

I am having a mad scientist party for my son any suggestions? his uncle is a chemist and he is going to do a few experiments.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 24 2010, 07:35 PM~17592155
> *So lets say that I give up lowriding to spend more time with my family, is that an act of god?
> *


 :0 
That's just being a fool!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 25 2010, 06:11 AM~17596628
> *I am having a mad scientist party for my son any suggestions? his uncle is a chemist and he is going to do a few experiments.
> *


Dry Ice Bubble







Dry ice in a balloon







I did the glowing water using the methods described here at my son’s birthday party
http://video.about.com/chemistry/How-to-Ma...owing-Water.htm
I even put some in a graduated cylinder and added some dry ice to make it bubble and later some dish soap. The dish soap makes it overflow big time with bubbles so make sure you’re somewhere you can clean up easily. I also did the handheld fireball from this site.

If you’re serving punch or juice, put it in a big punch bowl and add dry ice. They can serve themselves from the smoky bowl into a cup and drink it. Just make sure the juice they are drinking (in their cup) is not smoking. In the bowl, smoke is OK. In the cup there should be no smoke.

Another cool one is mix two part foam into a graduated cylinder and watch it overflow then harden. It happens quickly and the kids get to see it go from liquid to expanding foam to a solid blob in about a minute depending on how much you mix. It’s fun to watch. This one is a huge mess so do it outside.


----------



## NIMSTER64

cool thanks yea I am going to make snow and also diet coke gysers LOL. and we are going to make quick sand and slime. I like the dry ice buble. I am looking into that one. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 25 2010, 09:58 AM~17597182
> *Dry Ice Bubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry ice in a balloon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the glowing water using the methods described here at my son’s birthday party
> http://video.about.com/chemistry/How-to-Ma...owing-Water.htm
> I even put some in a graduated cylinder and added some dry ice to make it bubble and later some dish soap. The dish soap makes it overflow big time with bubbles so make sure you’re somewhere you can clean up easily. I also did the handheld fireball from this site.
> 
> If you’re serving punch or juice, put it in a big punch bowl and add dry ice. They can serve themselves from the smoky bowl into a cup and drink it. Just make sure the juice they are drinking (in their cup) is not smoking. In the bowl, smoke is OK. In the cup there should be no smoke.
> 
> Another cool one is mix two part foam into a graduated cylinder and watch it overflow then harden. It happens quickly and the kids get to see it go from liquid to expanding foam to a solid blob in about a minute depending on how much you mix. It’s fun to watch. This one is a huge mess so do it outside.
> *


I like the foam also. all of this is out side. I know they will have fun LOL. the parents have been warned also. so it should be fun. its this weekend. my sister works at a hspital and she got me some toxic waste bags that are great size for goodie bags. and some large red garbage bags that I will be wraping the pinata with. :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez

:wave:

My club was hosting our 3rd Annual Car Show, in conjunction with the President's Church Family Festival. We were praying for a nice turn out since we really wanted the cummnuity to get together and enjoy both parts of the event.

Over the last 2 years we had 35 cars/bike/pedal cars or less. This year we had 80 cars/bikes/pedal cars!!! We are still amazed at the support we received from our community of fellow lowriders. 

We had many local clubs in Dallas, but then we had support from Ft. Worth (25 miles), Cleburne (60 miles) and Gainesville (100 miles)!!! We felt extremely blessed that they came to support a young and growing Christian Club in Dallas.

Just wanted to share with my other Brothers and Sisters a testimony of GOD's answer to prayer. I know he has given us favor in the community of Lowriders we have in Dallas and we're honored to be riding the same streets with them.

GOD BLESS YOU!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 25 2010, 09:32 AM~17597446
> *:wave:
> 
> My club was hosting our 3rd Annual Car Show, in conjunction with the President's Church Family Festival. We were praying for a nice turn out since we really wanted the cummnuity to get together and enjoy both parts of the event.
> 
> Over the last 2 years we had 35 cars/bike/pedal cars or less. This year we had 80 cars/bikes/pedal cars!!! We are still amazed at the support we received from our community of fellow lowriders.
> 
> We had many local clubs in Dallas, but then we had support from Ft. Worth (25 miles), Cleburne (60 miles) and Gainesville (100 miles)!!! We felt extremely blessed that they came to support a young and growing Christian Club in Dallas.
> 
> Just wanted to share with my other Brothers and Sisters a testimony of GOD's answer to prayer. I know he has given us favor in the community of Lowriders we have in Dallas and we're honored to be riding the same streets with them.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!!!
> *


I have been wrong at times, so if this sounds stupid just tell me. But what Im getting from this, is that a god made people attend your car show?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 25 2010, 10:32 AM~17597446
> *:wave:
> 
> My club was hosting our 3rd Annual Car Show, in conjunction with the President's Church Family Festival. We were praying for a nice turn out since we really wanted the cummnuity to get together and enjoy both parts of the event.
> 
> Over the last 2 years we had 35 cars/bike/pedal cars or less. This year we had 80 cars/bikes/pedal cars!!! We are still amazed at the support we received from our community of fellow lowriders.
> 
> We had many local clubs in Dallas, but then we had support from Ft. Worth (25 miles), Cleburne (60 miles) and Gainesville (100 miles)!!! We felt extremely blessed that they came to support a young and growing Christian Club in Dallas.
> 
> Just wanted to share with my other Brothers and Sisters a testimony of GOD's answer to prayer. I know he has given us favor in the community of Lowriders we have in Dallas and we're honored to be riding the same streets with them.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!!!
> *


It is only the begining. it will get larger With Gods helping hands. Glad to hear the testimony homie. God Bless


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 25 2010, 10:42 AM~17598117
> *I have been wrong at times, so if this sounds stupid just tell me. But what Im getting from this, is that a god made people attend your car show?
> *



if you don't believe in God why come to this topic to argue? you obviously acknowledge there is a God if you come here to contest Him


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 25 2010, 12:59 PM~17598788
> *if you don't believe in God why come to this topic to argue?  you obviously acknowledge there is a God if you come here to contest Him
> *


he is like a fly and won't respect this topic. but he has been warned and I have been granted permision to ban so it is only a matter of time. but he just don't give up. I would hate to IP ban but if it comes down to that then I must. I know alot of other members that have been baned for less then what he has done so its not like I am being a hater if he has been warned.I just don't like to be the bad guy


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! BROTHER'S & SISTER'S FOR ANOTHER DAY. :wave:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 25 2010, 12:44 PM~17598635
> *It is only the begining. it will get larger With Gods helping hands. Glad to hear the testimony homie. God Bless
> *


Oh yeah, here's a link to the thread with pics...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=538078


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 25 2010, 11:09 AM~17598864
> *he is like a fly and won't respect this topic. but he has been warned and I have been granted permision to ban so it is only a matter of time. but he just don't give up. I would hate to IP ban but if it comes down to that then I must. I know alot of other members that have been baned for less then what he has done so its not like I am being a hater if he has been warned.I just don't like to be the bad guy
> *


NO WORRIES BROTHER NIMSTER IN DUE TIME DUEZ WILL :worship: TO OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.

(FOR GOD IS NOT THE AUTHOR OF CONFUSION, BUT OF PEACE.)

SO WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE TO ME IS THAT THE ONLY ONE CONFUSED ON HERE IS DUEZ & HIS FOLLOWERS.( THE ENEMY )

PRAISE THE LORD THAT GOD'S PEOPLE WILL PRESS FORWARD AND PREACH THE GOSPEL NO MATTER WHAT COME'S OUR WAY IN JESUS NAME. AMEN.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+May 25 2010, 11:44 AM~17598635-->
> 
> 
> 
> It is only the begining. it will get larger With Gods helping hands. Glad to hear the testimony homie. God Bless
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See that what Im taking again. God making people go to a car show.
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@May 25 2010, 11:59 AM~17598788
> *if you don't believe in God why come to this topic to argue?  you obviously acknowledge there is a God if you come here to contest Him
> *


Explain that to me. If I was to say "I dont have a yacht" does that mean there's a yacht in my driveway? Because I contested the boat?


> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 25 2010, 12:09 PM~17598864
> *he is like a fly and won't respect this topic. but he has been warned and I have been granted permision to ban so it is only a matter of time. but he just don't give up. I would hate to IP ban but if it comes down to that then I must. I know alot of other members that have been baned for less then what he has done so its not like I am being a hater if he has been warned.I just don't like to be the bad guy
> *


Do whatever fear drives you to do. :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 25 2010, 12:34 PM~17599091
> *NO WORRIES BROTHER NIMSTER IN DUE TIME DUEZ WILL  :worship: TO OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.
> 
> (FOR GOD IS NOT THE AUTHOR OF CONFUSION, BUT OF PEACE.)
> 
> SO WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE TO ME IS THAT THE ONLY ONE CONFUSED ON HERE IS DUEZ & HIS FOLLOWERS.( THE ENEMY )
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD THAT GOD'S PEOPLE WILL PRESS FORWARD AND PREACH THE GOSPEL NO MATTER WHAT COME'S OUR WAY IN JESUS NAME. AMEN.
> *


Yes. Please help me to not be confused. Have your god speak to me (with actual words) when he gets a chance. -The Enemy


----------



## Duez

You guys just want to be left alone to play pretend in peace. It's exactly like when little kids make up stories and people just let them. Little kid says "I went to the moon." You tell him "no you didn't," and your the bad guy. When in reality, he never went to the moon.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 25 2010, 01:39 PM~17599129
> *See that what Im taking again. God making people go to a car show.
> Explain that to me. If I was to say "I dont have a yacht" does that mean there's a yacht in my driveway? Because I contested the boat?
> Do whatever fear drives you to do. :uh:
> *


It ain't personal. we cools I am just saying if I keep geting pm asking to ban you then I am going to have to. until then to each there own homie.I don't dislike you. Leo thought I didn't like him only cus he was not a follwer of Christ LOL. that is the most dumbest thing I ever heard. I am sure we all could hang out without insident so I don't know where he got that from. I ain't a hater.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 25 2010, 01:44 PM~17599169
> *You guys just want to be left alone to play pretend in peace. It's exactly like when little kids make up stories and people just let them. Little kid says "I went to the moon." You tell him "no you didn't," and your the bad guy. When in reality, he never went to the moon.
> *


so let us be kids happy kids with a vision with faith. I don't tell my kids stop playing pretend. that what scientist do. they play with things and stumble upon a formula and let everyone know no one here at least not me is against scientist. its part of life. with out them looking for cures and stuff like that we probably would not be here.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 25 2010, 01:34 PM~17599091
> *NO WORRIES BROTHER NIMSTER IN DUE TIME DUEZ WILL  :worship: TO OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.
> 
> (FOR GOD IS NOT THE AUTHOR OF CONFUSION, BUT OF PEACE.)
> 
> SO WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE TO ME IS THAT THE ONLY ONE CONFUSED ON HERE IS DUEZ & HIS FOLLOWERS.( THE ENEMY )
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD THAT GOD'S PEOPLE WILL PRESS FORWARD AND PREACH THE GOSPEL NO MATTER WHAT COME'S OUR WAY IN JESUS NAME. AMEN.
> *


 :biggrin: he at the point where he can not function until he comes in here. its a daily thing. I am sure God is working with in him. I say about two maybe three more years he will be witnessing Gods love for humanity. Hopefully he can see that it was God and not luck that got him there.


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 25 2010, 11:31 AM~17599068
> *Oh yeah, here's a link to the thread with pics...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=538078
> *


God bless everyone and may God keep having this Lowrider shows where we can bring the light to others.

I am Glad everything turn out well Jvasquez like I always say Prayer brings blessings cause God is good all the time.


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 25 2010, 01:58 PM~17599746
> *so let us be kids happy kids with a vision with faith. I don't tell my kids stop playing pretend. that what scientist do. they play with things and stumble upon a formula and let everyone know no one here at least not me is against scientist. its part of life. with out them looking for cures and stuff like that we probably would not be here.
> *


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 25 2010, 05:19 PM~17601506
> *God bless everyone and may God keep having this Lowrider shows where we can bring the light to others.
> 
> I am Glad everything turn out well Jvasquez like I always say Prayer brings blessings cause God is good all the time.
> *


I gotta go to gods lowrider shows. :wow: He wont take my calls. :angry:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 25 2010, 07:09 PM~17598864
> *he is like a fly and won't respect this topic. but he has been warned and I have been granted permision to ban so it is only a matter of time. but he just don't give up. I would hate to IP ban but if it comes down to that then I must. I know alot of other members that have been baned for less then what he has done so its not like I am being a hater if he has been warned.I just don't like to be the bad guy
> *




FINALLY!!!


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 25 2010, 09:33 PM~17604507
> *FINALLY!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@May 25 2010, 10:32 PM~17604492
> *
> *


  I know how many accounts you have homie.


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 25 2010, 09:42 PM~17604672
> *  I know how many accounts you have homie.
> *


Crazy. I've made so many that I've forgotten myself. I use proxies and different ip addresses too sometimes.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@May 25 2010, 10:57 PM~17604921
> *Crazy. I've made so many that I've forgotten myself. I use proxies and different ip addresses too sometimes.
> *


:biggrin: yea the proxies are hard. ip is a bit easier. I wish I was one of those computer geeks but I barely know how to type LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 25 2010, 10:33 PM~17604507
> *FINALLY!!!
> *


We don't give up do we. but yes it is coming to an end. when? Only God Knows :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOD LOVES YOU DUEZ HERES THE TOP POSTERS FOR JESUS. WE ALL LOVE JESUS BUT IT APEARS THAT LORD DUEZ LOVES HIM THE MOST :biggrin: 

Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
Poster Posts 
Lord Duez 959 
NIMSTER64 732 
REPENTANCE 642 
jvasquez 466 
FORGIVEN 456 
PEREZJ 441 
CERTIFIED AIGA 318 
96ROADMASTER 295 
servent of christ 283 
G2G_Al 278 
65ragrider 274 
King Daddy 255 
bart7777 136 
DOUBLE-V BABY 131 
rzarock 121 
fairydust87 103 
God's Son2 94 
SWITCHCRAFT 91 
Airborne 88 
Forgiven 63 88 
TOE-KNEE 81 
A-FORD-ABLE 63 
Punch 49 
leo 46 
b2sdad 43 
BigLazy903 40 
chula57bomb 39 
ClassicPlayer 38 
autopartman 36 
Maverick 32 
MrSix3 31 
68caprice 30 
bribri1 27 
EC31 26 
lefhandman 26 
LOVIN~CHRIST 24 
El Duez 24 
CADDY CREW 23 
fundimotorsports 23 
oldmemoriesLACO 21 
Yogi 18 
nocaddydaddy 18 
chitownuso93 17 
.:OrangeCounty G:. 16 
jdc68chevy 15 
85REGAL 15 
coby333 14 
ONESICKLS 14 
Ben'sCustomWheels 14 
betosbomb 13 
Howard 13 
homeboyz 13 
CAPRICE CLASSICS 12 
sdropnem 12 
Rolled Brim 11 
TONE LOCO 11 
HEAVENBOUND68 11 
monte carlo rider 11 
goldspokes 11 
onone 11 
LowFairlane 10 
kustombuilder 10 
CUZICAN 10 
PRECIOUSCUBANA 9 
droptopbwf 8 
$CHARLIE BOY$ 8 
95rangeron14z 8 
E 8 
ElMonte74' 8 
SecwepemcTeniye 8 
DIPN714 7 
SWIPH 7 
dubbrollin 7 
Dirt422 7 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 7 
lninjo 6 
ArnGar 6 
SUPREME69 6 
loks - no soy de ti 6 
66LOW 6 
loco's79 6 
BurqueRuka 6 
o g switchman 6 
goinlow 6 
Crenshaw's Finest 5 
sasisneros 5 
tko_818 5 
ratfink ben 5 
~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ 5 
ESE JAVIER 5 
STYLECC61 5 
BIGBODYLACZ 5 
Mr.6Trey 5 
blueouija 5 
Flash_LuxuriouS 5 
Hialeah56 4 
EL Monte 4 
Patti Dukez 4 
capriceman75 4 
Bigsmooth 4 
SixFoSS 4 
HOLY MARQUIS 4 
my78olds 4 
illholla 4 
Chucks 4 
~GOD~ 4 
CNDYBLU66SS 4 
GMCTROCA 4 
AllHustle NoLove 4 
mkvelidadon 4 
Bugsy 68 4 
SKReeCH 4 
maddogg20/20 4 
CHE1 3 
RA-RA 3 
VooDoo Lounge 3 
Willie Lunchmeat 3 
ptman2002 3 
jsozae 3 
hot wheels 3 
tples65 3 
LA4YA 3 
Bionic 3 
540BOY 3 
thecandyman 3 
angel dust 64 3 
BIGGZEKE 3 
CadilacSmiff 3


----------



## NIMSTER64

noe_from_texas 3 
~~RED~~ 3 
djmikethecholodj 3 
eerazo 3 
JROCK 3 
BIGRICHSPIRIT 3 
CrownOfLife4U 3 
kromatized 3 
Montey C 3 
ixtlizolotl 3 
A.K.A. JAPAN 3 
FULLYCLOWNIN 2 
BIG DIRTY 2 
Dirk 2 
HolyRider 2 
LOWYALTY48 2 
DJLATIN 2 
Devious Sixty8 2 
pachucodruglord 2 
IMPALA JOHN 2 
inchristweride1990 2 
AndrewH 2 
spider97 2 
NEWLIFE ELA 2 
VICE PRESIDENT 2 
LowDownUnder 2 
wally dogg 2 
King61! 2 
George LA HARBOR 2 
BIGGGBODYFLEET 2 
dcairns 2 
Catalyzed 2 
slash 2 
L-BABY 2 
Sangriento 2 
Buddy Christ 2 
Jack Bauer 2 
BigTay 2 
revelation 2 
LUXURYKING 2 
moyamike 2 
CYCLON3 2 
arts66 2 
3GENERATIONS64 2 
AGONY 2 
PREMIER C.C. N.C. 2 
NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS 2 
BIG LUX 2 
Mystro 2 
Joost.... 2 
first class custom 2 
PlaqueWerkz 2 
81RGL 2 
GROUPEC 2 
keebs62 2 
RICKS84ELCO 2 
FantasyCustoms 2 
Lowrider Style CC 2 
unique27 2 
LVdroe 2 
Quick 2 
papersaver619 2 
Norcal_66impala 2 
GHOST RIDER 2 
streetshow 2 
BOBO 2 
lacs n chevys 2 
ChristSydeRidah 2 
Repentance' Girl 2 
FloridaLowrider 2 
all the stars 2 
let_it_go 2 
SUNNYD 2 
downforce 2 
BiggLess31 2 
Los's64 2 
mr.russell 2 
Spanky 2 
Caddiloco89 2 
bighappy 1 
RESPECT ME O C 1 
CarolinaGirl 1 
BIG WHIT 64 1 
mr. cadlac 1 
SYCKO-AZ 1 
187PURE 1 
BIGRUBE644 1 
817Lowrider 1 
og326 1 
Bermuda Triangle 1 
lethaljoe 1 
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE 1 
EVANASTY 1 
Atom Roberts 1 
Midwest Ridaz 1 
48mario54 1 
rookiefromcali 1 
chingon68mex 1 
BigButta63 1 
PURO CERVANTES 1 
joelsoto2005 1 
DSweet LuX 1 
SEANZILLA 1 
budgetblueoval 1 
monte1987 1 
USMC_DevilDawg 1 
Mrs. Good Wrench 1 
Mr JuleZ 1 
mill creek 1 
purecandy az 1 
122west 1 
81cutty 1 
big9er 1 
cutlass kid2 1 
Bajito OG 1 
s-one 1 
jusjuiceit 1 
boulevardknight 1 
53BOMBA 1 
1bad-azz cadi 1 
Kingdom Car Club 1 
SANCHEZ 1 
1regio3 1 
fatt49 1 
757GTimer 1 
BigPoppa 1 
BRICKHOUSE 1 
Smooth Operator 1 
djtwigsta 1 
Ese Caqui 1 
j-diddy80 1 
ICEBLOCC 1 
riden on whitewall 1 
TonyO 1 
850-King 1 
Big Rich 1 
Marxx 1 
OGDinoe1 1 
PUPPETP13 1 
loriding69 1 
rag61 1 
KINGLUXURY 1 
big pete 96 1 
muffin_man 1 
HacksawJimDuggan 1 
bgmgastabs 1 
peter cruz 1 
MEXICANPOISON 1 
lollypop 1 
snobby 1 
KLIQUE64 1 
RuffNeck Rill 1 
refined93 1 
MxHispanic 1 
Cali-Stylz 1 
2K IMPALA 1 
MRPITIFUL 1 
Badass94Cad 1 
68niou1 1 
LILSTEV 1 
61 Impala on 3 1 
U.S. RIDER 1 
DUKES67 1 
topless_66 1 
steeko 1 
Tradions_CO-719 1 
INKEDCITY 1 
wssnaps 1 
Anson72 1 
aolujumu 1 
lowcoszeke 1 
Anaheim74 1 
maclcky1 1 
64 og qld 1 
Boricua Customs 1 
reynaldo 1 
cutdog1978 1 
rollin-hard 1 
Imyonumba1 1 
dequanp1979 1 
turnin-heads 1 
Models IV Life 1 
Infamous James 1 
memo 1 
bigshod 1 
LUNCH MEAT 1 
mr.77 1 
CADIMAN 1 
619lowrider 1 
midwestcoast 1 
816rider 1 
WestsideRider 1 
ryderz 1 
mr box 1 
devious syn 1 
64 CRAWLING 1 
cutlass_rider 1 
Glassed Out 1 
.TERRY. 1 
ASSTEK64 1 
slamD59 1 
rustbucket 1 
1947chevvy 1 
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 1 
GrumpysBird 1 
cloz | grumpy 1 
Run N Late 1 
slickpanther 1 
{-_-} 1 
bghds64 1 
impala_631 1 
biglouz64 1 
RAG3ROY 1 
LA CURA 1 
Lac-of-Respect 1 
MeaTSpiN 1 
white link 93 1 
big nuts 1 
RF LIFE 1 
vago915 1 
SouthSideCustoms 1 
fatony 1 
socalconcepts 1


----------



## NIMSTER64

HERE YOU GO LORAD DUEZ LOL


----------



## El Duez

Seems like most of the posts in here are actually denying Jesus. You guys must not believe he exists. Nimster is most sure of this.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Good morning felow lowrider family. :biggrin: God bless this day that he has made.


----------



## HB WIRES

CHRIST TO SUFFER AND TO RISE FROM THE DEAD THE THIRD DAY REPENTANCE AND FORGIVNESS OF SINS SHOULD BE PREACHED IN HIS NAME AMONG ALL THE NATIONS.
LUKE 24;46-47


----------



## King Daddy

I made the top 15 :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 25 2010, 11:46 PM~17606783
> *Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
> Poster Posts
> Lord Duez 959
> NIMSTER64 732
> REPENTANCE 642
> jvasquez 466
> FORGIVEN 456
> PEREZJ 441
> CERTIFIED AIGA 318
> 96ROADMASTER 295
> servent of christ 283
> G2G_Al 278
> 65ragrider 274
> King Daddy 255
> bart7777 136
> DOUBLE-V BABY 131
> rzarock 121
> *


Fuckin 96ROADMASTER has 295 smiley faces...


----------



## yillo

hey ther raza well i am here for the reason that i am a christian soulja also and that i just started going to church not to long ago even though most of my family is christian i have desided to give my life to christ and fallow sus mandamientos....i been going top church since i was 5yrs old until i grew apart and now i have found him again and i have decided to stay with him as he has always been next to me all this time....i came to god threw prayer from my lovely wife......prayer is one of the strongest weapons .........so GOD BLESS EVERYONE AND EVERY LOST SOUL OUT THERE...................now with that said ............................i am Jr Valdez born in brownsville,Tx also known as the valley ....but right now iwe are leaving in Norfolk, Ne since there is no money or good paying jobs down south i been up here for like 10 mnts.......and well know i want to praide the lord and do my lowridin yatusabes......i drive a 1993 caprice i got it as low as i can go and well i think its time to upgrade and i am praying to be blessed with the money to buy 1 pump for the front so DIOS BENDICE al q le sirve,le ora, y le adora con el corazon......


Q DIOS LOS BENDIGA RICAMENTE Y SIGAMOS ORANDO POR LOS DEMAS


----------



## HB WIRES

GOD IS GOOD


----------



## yillo

not only good but great and mighty with out him we are nothing


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by yillo_@May 26 2010, 02:08 PM~17612322
> *not only good but great and mighty with out him we are nothing
> *


ALL the time! 
AMEN!
:angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 26 2010, 01:09 PM~17611661
> *Fuckin 96ROADMASTER has 295 smiley faces...
> *


 :biggrin: 
I just sit back and read.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+May 26 2010, 02:52 PM~17612141-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOD IS GOOD
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yillo_@May 26 2010, 03:08 PM~17612322
> *not only good but great and mighty with out him we are nothing
> *


Just guessing, or do you have a reason to feel this way?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 26 2010, 02:52 PM~17612141
> *GOD IS GOOD
> *


Why is god good?


----------



## yillo

for all he has done for us and as for me he is making a big change in my vida i been threw alot of jale and not to say i used to but inshame my wife and now i am a changed man now i adore my wife and stop my mensadas and god has a purpose for each and everyone in this world......

sorry if you werent talking to me but i just had to say this .........^^


----------



## jvasquez

Be Blessed!

:thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 25 2010, 11:46 PM~17606783
> *GOD LOVES YOU DUEZ HERES THE TOP POSTERS FOR JESUS. WE ALL LOVE JESUS BUT IT APEARS THAT LORD DUEZ LOVES HIM THE MOST :biggrin:
> 
> Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
> Poster Posts
> Lord Duez 959
> NIMSTER64 732
> REPENTANCE 642
> jvasquez 466
> FORGIVEN 456
> PEREZJ 441
> CERTIFIED AIGA 318
> 96ROADMASTER 295
> servent of christ 283
> G2G_Al 278
> 65ragrider 274
> King Daddy 255
> bart7777 136
> DOUBLE-V BABY 131
> rzarock 121
> fairydust87 103
> God's Son2 94
> SWITCHCRAFT 91
> Airborne 88
> Forgiven 63 88
> TOE-KNEE 81
> A-FORD-ABLE 63
> Punch 49
> leo 46
> b2sdad 43
> BigLazy903 40
> chula57bomb 39
> ClassicPlayer 38
> autopartman 36
> Maverick 32
> MrSix3 31
> 68caprice 30
> bribri1 27
> EC31 26
> lefhandman 26
> LOVIN~CHRIST 24
> El Duez 24
> CADDY CREW 23
> fundimotorsports 23
> oldmemoriesLACO 21
> Yogi 18
> nocaddydaddy 18
> chitownuso93 17
> .:OrangeCounty G:. 16
> jdc68chevy 15
> 85REGAL 15
> coby333 14
> ONESICKLS 14
> Ben'sCustomWheels 14
> betosbomb 13
> Howard 13
> homeboyz 13
> CAPRICE CLASSICS 12
> sdropnem 12
> Rolled Brim 11
> TONE LOCO 11
> HEAVENBOUND68 11
> monte carlo rider 11
> goldspokes 11
> onone 11
> LowFairlane 10
> kustombuilder 10
> CUZICAN 10
> PRECIOUSCUBANA 9
> droptopbwf 8
> $CHARLIE BOY$ 8
> 95rangeron14z 8
> E 8
> ElMonte74' 8
> SecwepemcTeniye 8
> DIPN714 7
> SWIPH 7
> dubbrollin 7
> Dirt422 7
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 7
> lninjo 6
> ArnGar 6
> SUPREME69 6
> loks - no soy de ti 6
> 66LOW 6
> loco's79 6
> BurqueRuka 6
> o g switchman 6
> goinlow 6
> Crenshaw's Finest 5
> sasisneros 5
> tko_818 5
> ratfink ben 5
> ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ 5
> ESE JAVIER 5
> STYLECC61 5
> BIGBODYLACZ 5
> Mr.6Trey 5
> blueouija 5
> Flash_LuxuriouS 5
> Hialeah56 4
> EL Monte 4
> Patti Dukez 4
> capriceman75 4
> Bigsmooth 4
> SixFoSS 4
> HOLY MARQUIS 4
> my78olds 4
> illholla 4
> Chucks 4
> ~GOD~ 4
> CNDYBLU66SS 4
> GMCTROCA 4
> AllHustle NoLove 4
> mkvelidadon 4
> Bugsy 68 4
> SKReeCH 4
> maddogg20/20 4
> CHE1 3
> RA-RA 3
> VooDoo Lounge 3
> Willie Lunchmeat 3
> ptman2002 3
> jsozae 3
> hot wheels 3
> tples65 3
> LA4YA 3
> Bionic 3
> 540BOY 3
> thecandyman 3
> angel dust 64 3
> BIGGZEKE 3
> CadilacSmiff 3
> *


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by yillo_@May 26 2010, 02:08 PM~17612322
> *not only good but great and mighty with out him we are nothing
> *



Your right without him we are nothing and blessed is he who follows him there is no turning back se quebro la reversa vamos para delante...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by yillo_@May 26 2010, 08:08 PM~17615111
> *for all he has done for us and as for me he is making a big change in my vida i been threw alot of jale and not to say i used to but inshame my wife and now i am a changed man now i adore my wife and stop my mensadas and god has a purpose for each and everyone in this world......
> 
> sorry if you werent talking to me but i just had to say this .........^^
> *


Maybe you should take credit for some of that.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17616632
> *Be Blessed!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER JVASQUEZ :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 27 2010, 03:09 AM~17619264
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING BROTHER 65RAGRIDER :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin: 
Nice out today.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 27 2010, 05:09 AM~17619264
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Homie?

Hey they started a Good Times DFW Chapter recently. A guy I know, George, joined them, he has a 72 Monte. Glad to see Good Times in Dallas/Ft. Worth.

GOD BLESS YOU!


----------



## Duez

Embrace reality.


----------



## Duez

Dont really understand the gun shots and sirens typically used to chase criminals, but thought you guys might enjoy this.


----------



## NIMSTER64

heres a cupcake I just finished making for my son's b-day party LOL this is a practice run. let me know what you guys think. I will take pics of the party and post them up. like I said these are practice so don't mind the mess LOL. I am now going to go dig the yard so I can put a brick patio down. but heres two pics.


----------



## NIMSTER64

yes that's supposed to be a scientist


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 27 2010, 01:11 PM~17622052
> *Dont really understand the gun shots and sirens typically used to chase criminals, but thought you guys might enjoy this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL that's funny I don't get it either. but that's a catch beat LOL. Duez just because I drink does not mean that everyone drinks. just cus a mother killed her son does not mean we all kill our kids. there are allot of people that say they are Christians but they are not and there are allot of people that are not Christians but will do stupid things and call them self Christians just to make Christians look bad.I am just wondering why do you only look at all the bad thing that Christians claim to do with out even knowing if the person that did it was indeed a christian. That just tells me that you believe everything you here if it is coming from the right person.
we are all human and we all have diffrent belief and that is fine with me I am not here to convert anyone I am here to keep as many topic as I can on topic.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 27 2010, 11:11 AM~17622052
> *Dont really understand the gun shots and sirens typically used to chase criminals, but thought you guys might enjoy this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AAWWWWWWWWWW YEAH! :twak: 

I can't even watch the whole thing.


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 27 2010, 11:27 AM~17622188
> *heres a cupcake I just finished making for my son's b-day party LOL this is a practice run. let me know what you guys think. I will take pics of the party and post them up. like I said these are practice so don't mind the mess LOL. I am now going to go dig the yard so I can put a brick patio down. but heres two pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 they look delicious... :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 27 2010, 12:35 PM~17622246
> *LOL that's funny I don't get it either. but that's a catch beat LOL. Duez just because I drink does not mean that everyone drinks. just cus a mother killed her son does not mean we all kill our kids. there are allot of people that say they are Christians but they are not and there are allot of people that are not Christians but will do stupid things and call them self Christians just to make Christians look bad.I am just wondering why do you only look at all the bad thing that Christians claim to do with out even knowing if the person that did it was indeed a christian. That just tells me that you believe everything you here if it is coming from the right person.
> we are all human and we all have diffrent belief and that is fine with me I am not here to convert anyone I am here to keep as many topic as I can on topic.
> *


I think you missed the point of the lady shooting her son. Christian or not, the same god that you claim to be in contact with told her to kill her son. The Christian god did, whether she was a real Christian or not.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 27 2010, 04:27 PM~17623826
> *I think you missed the point of the lady shooting her son. Christian or not, the same god that you claim to be in contact with told her to kill her son. The Christian god did, whether she was a real Christian or not.
> *


you look to much into it homie. what if she was high on drugs? what if that was not her son? you tell me homie? what if she was just crazy or what if she was blamed for the murder that happen the night before? what if? HOMIE WE ALL HAVE WHAT IFS Q-VO CARNAL?


----------



## NIMSTER64

WHAT IF DUEZ I WAS LAYING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE FREE WAY AND YOU WERE DRIVING WHAT IF CARNAL? WHAT IF?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 27 2010, 10:16 PM~17628226
> *you look to much into it homie.  what if she was high on drugs? what if that was not her son? you tell me homie? what if she was just crazy or what if she was blamed for the murder that happen the night before? what if? HOMIE WE ALL HAVE  WHAT IFS  Q-VO CARNAL?
> *


Im not looking too much into it. That's exactly what the article said.


----------



## Duez

Should of clicked the link I posted. There's a video of her doing it.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 27 2010, 01:27 PM~17622188
> *heres a cupcake I just finished making for my son's b-day party LOL this is a practice run. let me know what you guys think. I will take pics of the party and post them up. like I said these are practice so don't mind the mess LOL. I am now going to go dig the yard so I can put a brick patio down. but heres two pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


First thing I thought of was....Mr. Bill. OOOOhhhhhh NNNOoooooo


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 27 2010, 11:48 PM~17628538
> *Im not looking too much into it. That's exactly what the article said.
> *


LOL so how about all the non Christians that are killing and raping and killing them selfs? so one crazy lady that claimed to be christian kills her kid and its a big deal
? LOL that is so funny.what else did you read today? seems like you believe everything you read except Gods word. something really bad must of happen to you in church.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 27 2010, 11:48 PM~17628550
> *Should of clicked the link I posted. There's a video of her doing it.
> *


I seen it she was a coward she couldn't kill him face to face she had to shoot him from the back. if she really believe in the same God I do she would have never done that. cus now she is going to hell. that was premeditated.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@May 28 2010, 02:09 AM~17629822
> *First thing I thought of was....Mr. Bill.  OOOOhhhhhh NNNOoooooo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: it does LOL


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 28 2010, 02:30 PM~17631000
> *LOL so how about all the non Christians that are killing and raping and killing them selfs? so one crazy lady that claimed to be christian kills her kid and its a big deal
> ? LOL that is so funny.what else did you read today? seems like you believe everything you read except Gods word. something really bad must of happen to you in church.
> *



BINGO
:yessad:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 28 2010, 07:30 AM~17631000
> *LOL so how about all the non Christians that are killing and raping and killing them selfs? so one crazy lady that claimed to be christian kills her kid and its a big deal
> ? LOL that is so funny.what else did you read today? seems like you believe everything you read except Gods word. something really bad must of happen to you in church.
> *


Point of the story is, your god told her to do it. Non christians dont have a god telling them to kill people.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 28 2010, 07:32 AM~17631012
> *I seen it she was a coward she couldn't kill him face to face she had to shoot him from the back. if she really believe in the same God I do she would have never done that. cus now she is going to hell. that was premeditated.
> *


What do you mean? He told her to do it. She talks directly to god, just as you do.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 28 2010, 07:30 AM~17631000
> *LOL so how about all the non Christians that are killing and raping and killing them selfs? so one crazy lady that claimed to be christian kills her kid and its a big deal
> ? LOL that is so funny.what else did you read today? seems like you believe everything you read except Gods word. something really bad must of happen to you in church.
> *


When I was 7, I did get banned from church for telling the priest his stories didn't add up. :cheesy: 

The nuns took me outside and gave me cookies. I like nuns.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 28 2010, 10:22 AM~17631634
> *When I was 7, I did get banned from church for telling the priest his stories didn't add up.  :cheesy:
> 
> The nuns took me outside and gave me cookies. I like nuns.
> *


oh I see your catholic.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@May 26 2010, 08:17 AM~17607029
> *Seems like most of the posts in here are actually denying Jesus. You guys must not believe he exists. Nimster is most sure of this.
> *



that's what non believers do, that is why you are here 

i'll never understand it but that is what you do


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 28 2010, 09:23 AM~17631647
> *oh I see your catholic.
> *


My family is.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 28 2010, 09:26 AM~17631673
> *that's what non believers do, that is why you are here
> 
> i'll never understand it but that is what you do
> *


Such an interesting term to use. How could two people have different beliefs about a god that you can speak to directly?


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 28 2010, 08:22 AM~17631634
> *When I was 7, I did get banned from church for telling the priest his stories didn't add up.  :cheesy:
> 
> The nuns took me outside and gave me cookies. I like nuns.
> *



Did the priest ever gave you candy behind the altar. :wow: 
I strongly belive something happened to you when you where young.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 28 2010, 10:35 AM~17632224
> *Did the priest ever gave you candy behind the altar. :wow:
> I strongly belive something happened to you when you where young.
> *


Child molestation by christians is hilarious. :uh: 

Something did happen when I was young though. I got an education. Try it sometime.


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 28 2010, 09:38 AM~17632263
> *Child molestation by christians is hilarious. :uh:
> 
> Something did happen when I was young though. I got an education. Try it sometime.
> *


The first followers of Christ where not called christians until it was mention in Antioch Acts 11.26

Remember we dont preach religion we preach Salvation and thats the problem with many people this days they think they are all christians but in fact there walk in Jesus is incorrect.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 28 2010, 06:30 AM~17631000
> *LOL so how about all the non Christians that are killing and raping and killing them selfs? so one crazy lady that claimed to be christian kills her kid and its a big deal
> ? LOL that is so funny.what else did you read today? seems like you believe everything you read except Gods word. something really bad must of happen to you in church.
> *


When it comes to the origin and development of humanity any belief system taken to the extreme is bad. Muslim’s have become terrorists for Allah, Christians shoot up abortion clinics for Bible God. This lady WAS crazy, but because she believed in bible god she justified it in her own head that killing her son would be OK. It’s this justification that creates extremists. The Muslim terrorists justify killing people because they believe god wants them to. The scary thing is this happens on the opposite side of the spectrum with evolution as well. Hitler’s policies were largely based on Darwinism. He justified the holocaust in his mind because of his beliefs in evolution. He thought he was helping humanity, just like this crazy lady did.

This is exactly why I believe that people need to make educated decisions when it comes to something as significant as a faith. Faith in a religion or philosophy (or not) dictates how you are going to live your life. These choices affect the world as a whole. Extremists know little to nothing about the world or other beliefs because they are indoctrinated early in life. That’s what bothers me the most about many people. Their faith in a religion is defined by their geographical location. They never took the time to educate themselves in depth and make an educated decision. In fact religion requires that you not do that. If someone spent a good amount of time (years) learning about religion and philosophy then made an educated decision to have faith in one specific ideology, I would respect that decision 100%. I may not agree with it, but I would respect it. Great humanitarians such as Mahatma Gandhi (Hindu) and Nelson Mandela (Christian) made their religious decision this way. I’m not saying you should believe in this or that, I’m saying you should first educate yourself in depth. Then choose.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 28 2010, 09:46 AM~17632327
> *The  first followers of Christ where not called christians until it was mention in Antioch Acts 11.26
> 
> Remember we dont preach religion we preach Salvation and thats the problem with many people this days they think they are all christians but in fact there walk in Jesus is incorrect.
> *


Salvation is defined by religion.

Who are you to say what is "right" Christianity and "wrong" Christianity? Are you God?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 28 2010, 10:46 AM~17632327
> *The  first followers of Christ where not called christians until it was mention in Antioch Acts 11.26
> 
> Remember we dont preach religion we preach Salvation and thats the problem with many people this days they think they are all christians but in fact there walk in Jesus is incorrect.
> *


So what you saying? The priests cant talk to your god?


----------



## HB WIRES

GOD'S PROMISES. YOU NEVER COUNT ON ANYTHING AGAIN ,JESUS I LOVE, WHO DO YOU TRUST?? ASK YOURSELF THIS??? HAVE A BLESSED WEEKEND GOD BLESS!


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 28 2010, 09:55 AM~17632406
> *So what you saying? The priests cant talk to your god?
> *


Thats the diffrence between doctrine most think that by having a bible makes them already a christian or just because they where taught makes them perfect it takes more to being a follower of christ then just that.


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 28 2010, 09:53 AM~17632387
> *Salvation is defined by religion.
> 
> Who are you to say what is "right" Christianity and "wrong" Christianity? Are you God?
> *


Difinition of Salvation and Religion

Salvation

Deliverance from the power or penalty of sin; redemption.
The agent or means that brings about such deliverance.


Religion

1. 
a. Belief in and reverence for a supernatural power or powers regarded as creator and governor of the universe.
b. A personal or institutionalized system grounded in such belief and worship.
2. The life or condition of a person in a religious order.
3. A set of beliefs, values, and practices based on the teachings of a spiritual leader.
4. A cause, principle, or activity pursued with zeal or conscientious devotion.

There are 2 diffrences between the both Salvation only one and Religion many why cause there are so many Doctrines and beliefs thats the same in Christianity
so many religions but not all serve the Lord the right way.

Jesus said I am the way, truth and life and no one goes to the Father but by him.

Now a days there are people who claim to be christians and rather belive in something else before beliving the thru christ.


----------



## yillo

hey duez all i got to say bro wether the lady was or wasnt christian there is a devil too bro and sometimes the devil will fight for wat he thinks is his and he will do wat ever he can to get it back............esa senora miss heard the voice from god and the one that was talking to her must of been...........you know..el chamuco...we are not all perfect bro pero we are trying.ther is only one person who is perfect and that is jesus christ el senor jesus cristo GOD


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by yillo_@May 28 2010, 12:15 PM~17633050
> *hey duez all i got to say bro wether the lady was or wasnt christian there is a devil too bro and sometimes the devil will fight for wat he thinks is his and he will do wat ever he can to get it back............esa senora miss heard the voice from god and the one that was talking to her must of been...........you know..el chamuco...we are not all perfect bro pero we are trying.ther is only one person who is perfect and that is jesus christ el senor jesus cristo GOD
> *


So your saying she was talking to the devil and thinking she was talking to god? How do you know that. She said she was talking to god.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 28 2010, 12:00 PM~17632931
> *Thats the diffrence between doctrine most think that by having a bible makes them  already a christian or just because they where taught makes them perfect it takes more to being a follower of christ then just that.
> *


Does god talk directly to the priests that molest children? Had they done everything to follow christ properly, would they still have sex with kids?


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 28 2010, 11:21 AM~17633113
> *Does god talk directly to the priests that molest children? Had they done everything to follow christ properly, would they still have sex with kids?
> *


My respects to anyone who is Catholic , I was raised as Catholic my parents took me there when I was young till the age of 13 and never went there until there was a Fifteen or wedding and there was going to be Beer.


Seems that was the only reason I used to go. I strongly belive that the Roman church is based more on Dogmas made by the Pope and since they havent had that relationship with God like we have it makes them more weak to fall in temtation and thats the problem with them.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## yillo

dont know bro but all i can say i have heard a testimony back in 04' that sounds the same and all but this one was a pastor the devil tryies to get wat once was his.


----------



## yillo

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 28 2010, 11:32 AM~17633209
> *
> I strongly belive that the Roman church is based more on Dogmas made by the Pope and since they havent had that relationship with God like we have it makes them more weak to fall in temtation and thats the problem with them.
> *



i agree bro


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by yillo_@May 28 2010, 11:35 AM~17633226
> *dont know bro but all i can say i have heard a testimony back in 04' that sounds the same and all but this one was a pastor  the devil tryies to get wat once was his.
> *



Yea I belive you in this also not all who say Father Father will enter the kingdom of Heaven.

There have been cases in other churches also but the ones who have been more exposed are Catholics.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 28 2010, 12:32 PM~17633209
> *My respects to anyone who is Catholic , I was raised as Catholic my parents took me there when I was young till the age of 13 and never went there until there was a Fifteen or wedding and there was going to be Beer.
> Seems that was the only reason I used to go. I strongly belive that the Roman church is based more on Dogmas made by the Pope and since they havent had that relationship with God like we have it makes them more weak to fall in temtation and thats the problem with them.
> *


Thats an interesting word to use when discussing child molestation. :scrutinize:


----------



## bart7777

Its sad that this people who called themselfs Catholics think they have change, they havent they are the same. Most of this people before making a prayer to the Lord rather Pray to Pancho villa, The Green Ripper and many other Idols instead of Jesus himself.

Jesus as we Know him no one knows him for sure, Most people think he was White, Brown and others Black others have painted him with green eyes blue eyes brown eyes but there is no Clear image of him.

Jhon 4.23-24 says

But the hour cometh, and now is, when the true worshippers shall worship the Father in Spirit and in truth. for the Father seeketh such to worshiphim.

God is spirit and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth.

Thats how he wants us to worship him God is like the wind cant see him but we can feel him.. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 28 2010, 12:52 PM~17633360
> *Its sad that this people who called themselfs Catholics think they have change, they havent they are the same. Most of this people before making a prayer to the Lord rather Pray to Pancho villa, The Green Ripper and many other Idols instead of Jesus himself.
> 
> Jesus as we Know him no one knows him for sure, Most people think he was White, Brown and others Black others have painted him with green eyes blue eyes brown eyes but there is no Clear image of him.
> 
> Jhon 4.23-24 says
> 
> But the hour cometh, and now is, when the true worshippers shall worship the Father in Spirit and in truth. for the Father seeketh such to worshiphim.
> 
> God is spirit and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth.
> 
> Thats how he wants us to worship him God is like the wind cant see him but we can feel him.. :biggrin:
> *


Do any of those mentioned ever speak back to them?


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 28 2010, 11:53 AM~17633374
> *Do any of those mentioned ever speak back to them?
> *



I have heard that the green ripper doesnt talk but does make miracles but pays bad.

Remember the devil turn to an angel of light to confuss others with miracles and all thats why people belive thinking this is coming from God when in fact its the devil himself.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 28 2010, 11:14 AM~17633042
> *Difinition of Salvation and Religion
> 
> Salvation
> 
> Deliverance from the power or penalty of sin; redemption.
> The agent or means that brings about such deliverance.
> Religion
> 
> 1.
> a. Belief in and reverence for a supernatural power or powers regarded as creator and governor of the universe.
> b. A personal or institutionalized system grounded in such belief and worship.
> 2. The life or condition of a person in a religious order.
> 3. A set of beliefs, values, and practices based on the teachings of a spiritual leader.
> 4. A cause, principle, or activity pursued with zeal or conscientious devotion.
> 
> There are 2 diffrences between the both Salvation only one and Religion many why cause there are so many Doctrines and beliefs thats the same in Christianity
> so many religions but not all serve the Lord the right way.
> 
> Jesus said I am the way, truth and life and no one goes to the Father but by him.
> 
> Now a days there are people who claim to be christians and rather belive in something else before beliving the thru christ.
> *


I don't know if there's a language barrier or what but I have know idea what you're trying to say. Each religion has it's own definition of salvation.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 28 2010, 11:32 AM~17633209
> *My respects to anyone who is Catholic , I was raised as Catholic my parents took me there when I was young till the age of 13 and never went there until there was a Fifteen or wedding and there was going to be Beer.
> Seems that was the only reason I used to go. I strongly belive that the Roman church is based more on Dogmas made by the Pope and since they havent had that relationship with God like we have it makes them more weak to fall in temtation and thats the problem with them.
> *


Are you saying Catholics aren't christian? So, you're more christain than catholics?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 28 2010, 11:52 AM~17633360
> *Its sad that this people who called themselfs Catholics think they have change, they havent they are the same. Most of this people before making a prayer to the Lord rather Pray to Pancho villa, The Green Ripper and many other Idols instead of Jesus himself.
> *


What are you basing this on?


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 28 2010, 04:16 PM~17635498
> *What are you basing this on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I am basing this in the Bible and based on the fact that I experiences it myself till I found the true Jesus Christ.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 28 2010, 06:11 PM~17636201
> *I am basing this in the Bible and based on the fact that I experiences it myself till I found the true Jesus Christ.*


 :0 WOW NO WAY

Were he at

That foo been hangin out on crenshaw again


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by bart7777+May 28 2010, 11:52 AM~17633360-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its sad that this people who called themselfs Catholics think they have change, they havent they are the same. Most of this people before making a prayer to the Lord rather Pray to Pancho villa, The Green Ripper and many other Idols instead of Jesus himself.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bart7777_@May 28 2010, 06:11 PM~17636201
> *I am basing this in the Bible and based on the fact that I experiences it myself till I found the true Jesus Christ.
> *


The bible refers to Catholics thinking they have changed, people praying to Pancho Villa and people praying to the Green (Grim?) Reeper? You experienced this? Did you pray to Pancho Villa?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 28 2010, 08:01 PM~17636804
> *The bible refers to Catholics thinking they have changed, people praying to Pancho Villa and people praying to the Green (Grim?) Reeper? You experienced this? Did you pray to Pancho Villa?
> *



Back then I was praying to anything they built with hands but once I read Psalm 115. 4-8 then I realice how ignorent I was and how many still are. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 28 2010, 07:22 PM~17636580
> *:0 WOW NO WAY
> 
> Were he at
> 
> That foo been hangin out on crenshaw again
> *


Crenshaw? What you know about it? You mean we can actually MEET? Naw, cuz u know nothin about it, like Jesus. Except what you see in movies... 
You aint got a pass on either side.. Talkin about u just came in here for "entertainment". Yo disrespect aint gonna get you very far in life homie.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Why people gotta lie and keep saying they in here to debate to learn, when its only obvious its to argue for their bored'em and try to look good either str8 talkin trash or pumping philosophy's(commonly ripped off) to attempt to sound smart?

I guess I still cant trip though, huh? Cuz Jesus loves haters on the plain dumb too. 
I cant wait till He comes back so this can permanently be over already.
So Be It. God Bless ALL.


----------



## jvasquez

Have a Blessed Weekend!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 29 2010, 12:51 AM~17638747
> *Crenshaw? What you know about it? You mean we can actually MEET? Naw, cuz u know nothin about it, like Jesus. Except what you see in movies...
> You aint got a pass on either side.. Talkin about u just came in here for "entertainment". Yo disrespect aint gonna get you very far in life homie.
> *


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 29 2010, 06:25 AM~17639803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAy Leo get a real life in Jesus Christ instead of playing around.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 29 2010, 12:51 AM~17638747
> *Crenshaw? What you know about it? You mean we can actually MEET? Naw, cuz u know nothin about it, like Jesus. Except what you see in movies...
> You aint got a pass on either side.. Talkin about u just came in here for "entertainment". Yo disrespect aint gonna get you very far in life homie.
> *


1 You dont no what I know or what I dont know about crenshaw

2 Why would I want to meet some one as delusional as yourself

3 Again you dont know what I know about religion or dont know

4 Entertainment :biggrin: 

5 My disrespect huh, You know nothing of my life other then what I have chossen to share on layitlow.

6 You clearly need anger mangement to go with your bible studies, I did not even respond to you, I replied to the Mexican pastor.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 29 2010, 06:27 AM~17639818
> *SAy Leo get a real life in Jesus Christ instead of playing around.
> *


Alright why dont I tell you about one of my first expericences with your bunny love filled faith (in my fake life) :uh: 

My mom decided to marry a christian man back in the 80s, we went to church every sunday. She was married to this man from before I started elementary school untill I was in the secound grade.

He liked her to have sex with him weather or not she wanted to, you know  
If she wanted to back talk, well lets just say she didnt.

One time I was eatin my cherrios to loud, so he thought it would be great to play 
co ta kinta and use an extension cord on me, so I would not eat my ceral to loud, you dig :nicoderm: 

When my mom reached out to the pastor of our church for help, He told her that my stepfather was the head of the house and that she should respect and obey him.

How you like them apples,

All religions hardens hearts and inslaves minds


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 29 2010, 06:41 AM~17639884
> *When my mom reached out to the pastor of our church for help, He told her that my stepfather was the head of the house and that she should respect and obey him.
> 
> How you like them apples,
> 
> All religions hardens hearts and inslaves minds
> *


"Wives, be subject to your own husbands, as to the Lord. For the husband is the head of the wife"

I'd like to hear what CERTIFIED AIGA has to say about this.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 29 2010, 06:25 AM~17639803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one too.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 29 2010, 07:25 AM~17640040
> *I like this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thx for sharing,

My original coment to bart was ment for humor not to disrespect, Im not trying to be inncocnet, I have posted coments to disrespect, that just was not one of them


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 29 2010, 07:25 AM~17640040
> *I like this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 29 2010, 06:41 AM~17639884
> *Alright why dont I tell you about one of my first expericences with your bunny love filled faith (in my fake life) :uh:
> 
> My mom decided to marry a christian man back in the 80s, we went to church every sunday.  She was married to this man from before I started elementary school untill I was in the secound grade.
> 
> He liked her to have sex with him weather or not she wanted to, you know
> If she wanted to back talk, well lets just say she didnt.
> 
> One time I was eatin my cherrios to loud, so he thought it would be great to play
> co ta kinta and use an extension cord on me, so I would not eat my ceral to loud, you dig :nicoderm:
> 
> When my mom reached out to the pastor of our church for help, He told her that my stepfather was the head of the house and that she should respect and obey him.
> 
> How you like them apples,
> 
> All religions hardens hearts and inslaves minds
> *


Say leo Sad to hear what happened to you and your Mom when you where growing up but there are errors in every person and yea no ones perfect all I can say is dont take this up on Jesus.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 29 2010, 12:06 PM~17641111
> *Say leo Sad to hear what happened to you and your Mom when you where growing up but there are errors in every person and yea no ones perfect all I can say is dont take this up on Jesus.
> *


I keep hearing that excuse from you christians. I think that whole "I can do whatever I want, and ask for forgiveness later" mentality is holding your guys back.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@May 29 2010, 11:06 AM~17641111
> *Say leo Sad to hear what happened to you and your Mom when you where growing up but there are errors in every person and yea no ones perfect all I can say is dont take this up on Jesus.
> *


That was just one expereince like I said at the top


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

cruz in today.. :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 28 2010, 08:01 PM~17636804
> *The bible refers to Catholics thinking they have changed, people praying to Pancho Villa and people praying to the Green (Grim?) Reeper? You experienced this? Did you pray to Pancho Villa?
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 29 2010, 06:25 AM~17639803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Definition of "female dog made"
 Fake in need of a life


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 29 2010, 06:34 AM~17639856
> *1 You dont no what I know or what I dont know about crenshaw
> 
> 2 Why would I want to meet some one as delusional as yourself
> 
> 3 Again you dont know what I know about religion or dont know
> 
> 4 Entertainment  :biggrin:
> 
> 5 My disrespect huh, You know nothing of my life other then what I have chossen to share on layitlow.
> 
> 6 You clearly need anger mangement to go with your bible studies, I did not even respond to you, I replied to the Mexican pastor.
> *


Exactly. Whats known is what you show, and you show you obviously dont know crap. Not about got or L.A. as a whole. If you knew anything about either your typing wouldn't be as long as it is being full of CRAP. Like I said, your disrespect wont get you far in life. 

Then you say stupid ish about meeting a delusional person as *me*. You came in a Christian room for "entertainment", yet being its a Christian room means we(OF THIS ROOM) ALL represent the same thing(JESUS CHRIST). So how do you think you sound saying you wouldn't want to meet this delusional person yet you come(actually KEEP COMMING) in this room full of these so called delusional people? In essence, thats what *FAKE* is.

And your 1-6 shows exactly what you have to back yourself. An empty tank.

Anger management/butthurt. FEMALE-MUTT... I HOPE you representing a CC or a family in life WOULD have balls to put up for what your supposed to represent in your life. Because until you have that, (but have things to always say about what someone ELSE is doing in THEIR life) YOU REMAIN A FAKE FEMALE-MUTT! -So indeed nobody from the middle of nowhere, IM DOWN FOR MINE!
If your mouth was shut, (like the rule of not talkin about someone else's Lowride when you aint got one yourself) then you would be in the real clear and could actually gain some form of respect and have maybe Gain a pass to actually know about the Shaw.

If you need "entertainment", try any other room or paying attention to what family you have left. If your cant to That... then BUILD YOUR CAR. trick


----------



## leo

Im going to keep coming in here just to give you a hernia










Talk about me reppin a cc you should take a look at how your reppin your faith


----------



## leo

Leo at his computer












Repentance at his computer


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 29 2010, 09:22 AM~17640028
> *"Wives, be subject to your own husbands, as to the Lord. For the husband is the head of the wife"
> 
> I'd like to hear what CERTIFIED AIGA has to say about this.
> *


If you look at that entire passage it refers to women respecting men like five times but it refers to dudes respecting women ten times. Just as much as we a women should understand and respect her man, that man should cherish that women with all his heart and treat her as Christ would treat and love the body. Thats just good marriage sense. A secular marriage consular would say the same thing. Leo, I'm sorry about your situation with your mom and all but you got to understand that was a MANS ignorance not Gods faults. Y'all are right about one thing, religion is binding but personal faith must not be a routine that is done out of doctrinal mind set of "I have to do this daily thing." It needs to be a personal relationship on a spiritual plane that offers enlightenment to help understand the way of TRUE LOVE and PEACE. If you take just the life of Christ, not all the words of Paul you would see that.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@May 30 2010, 07:41 AM~17646201
> *If you look at that entire passage it refers to women respecting men like five times but it refers to dudes respecting women ten times. Just as much as we a women should understand and respect her man, that man should cherish that women with all his heart and treat her as Christ would treat and love the body. Thats just good marriage sense. A secular marriage consular would say the same thing. Leo, I'm sorry about your situation with your mom and all but you got to understand that was a MANS ignorance not Gods faults. Y'all are right about one thing, religion is binding but personal faith must not be a routine that is done out of doctrinal mind set of "I have to do this daily thing." It needs to be a personal relationship on a spiritual plane that offers enlightenment to help understand the way of TRUE LOVE and PEACE. If you take just the life of Christ, not all the words of Paul you would see that.
> *


I beleave experiences shape who we are, everyone says its the man who did this dont blame it on god. Im not saying it is gods fault in the things I went threw, but the christian religion played a role. And because of those experenices thats what has shaped me.


----------



## King Daddy

I understand that and respect that but just know thats not the character of GOD or Christ for men to act that way.


----------



## leo

:0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 30 2010, 08:03 AM~17646095
> *Leo at his computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repentance at his computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@May 30 2010, 07:41 AM~17646201
> *If you look at that entire passage it refers to women respecting men like five times but it refers to dudes respecting women ten times. Just as much as we a women should understand and respect her man, that man should cherish that women with all his heart and treat her as Christ would treat and love the body. Thats just good marriage sense. A secular marriage consular would say the same thing. Leo, I'm sorry about your situation with your mom and all but you got to understand that was a MANS ignorance not Gods faults. Y'all are right about one thing, religion is binding but personal faith must not be a routine that is done out of doctrinal mind set of "I have to do this daily thing." It needs to be a personal relationship on a spiritual plane that offers enlightenment to help understand the way of TRUE LOVE and PEACE. If you take just the life of Christ, not all the words of Paul you would see that.
> *


It also says that a woman is unclean for 7 days if she gives birth to a boy. 14 if it’s a girl. A boy up to age 5 is worth 5 shekels of silver. A girl the same age is only worth 3. If a man dies his son get all the inheritance. The girl gets nothing. A woman must remain a virgin until she is married. If she does not, she will be stoned to death. Men don’t have to abide by this rule. If a woman is raped she must marry her attacker. These are the words of god. There are many more examples.

The bible is full of statements that define women as being inferior to men. The passage I quoted states “Wives, be subject to your own husbands, as to the Lord.” Does that not imply a wife should submit to her husband as she would to the Jesus? That’s equating husband to Jesus when it comes to marriage. Also, to say “the husband is the head of the wife” means HE is in charge of HER. Of course it makes sense to respect your wife but why does one need to be in charge of the other? The bible defines marriage as man and woman becoming one flesh. 

I think in biblical time respecting your wife meant something totally different than it does now. Things that would be considered respectful then would be considered horrible today.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 30 2010, 06:51 AM~17646054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to keep coming in here just to give you a hernia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about me reppin a cc you should take a look at how your reppin your faith
> *


Exactly. Nothing REAL to say. How Im reppin it, by speakin up for it. Learn SOMETHING from this room.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 30 2010, 01:47 PM~17647691
> *Exactly. Nothing REAL to say. How Im reppin it, by speakin up for it. Learn SOMETHING from this room.
> *


I learned that you know how to name call real well 

Sticks and stones


----------



## King Daddy

Its meant that as a husband you are the head of the house. That is no different then todays standards unless your in a homosexual relationship. Women respect your husband, husbands respect and honor your wives, period. The two become one flesh in a sexual sense and a relational sense. Unless you a Hebrew OF biblical times then you needn't worry about someone getting stoned. Christ offers the new covenant and that same covenant exemplifies marriage and the church. Follow the example of love, thats what Christ was trying to get across, not getting caught up in LAWS.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@May 30 2010, 02:55 PM~17647961
> *Its meant that as a husband you are the head of the house. That is no different then todays standards unless your in a homosexual relationship. Women respect your husband, husbands respect and honor your wives, period. The two become one flesh in a sexual sense and a relational sense. Unless you a  Hebrew OF biblical times then you needn't worry about someone getting stoned. Christ offers the new covenant and that  same covenant exemplifies marriage and the church. Follow the example of love, thats what Christ was trying to get across, not getting caught up in LAWS.
> *


I like your sig,


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@May 30 2010, 03:55 PM~17647961
> *Its meant that as a husband you are the head of the house. That is no different then todays standards unless your in a homosexual relationship. Women respect your husband, husbands respect and honor your wives, period. The two become one flesh in a sexual sense and a relational sense. Unless you a  Hebrew OF biblical times then you needn't worry about someone getting stoned. Christ offers the new covenant and that  same covenant exemplifies marriage and the church. Follow the example of love, thats what Christ was trying to get across, not getting caught up in LAWS.
> *


Like stoning to death a woman who cant prove shes a virgin.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 29 2010, 11:34 PM~17644942
> *Exactly. Whats known is what you show, and you show you obviously dont know crap. Not about got or L.A. as a whole.  If you knew anything about either your typing wouldn't be as long as it is being full of CRAP.  Like I said, your disrespect wont get you far in life.
> 
> Then you say stupid ish about meeting a delusional person as me. You came in a Christian room for "entertainment", yet being its a Christian room means we(OF THIS ROOM) ALL represent the same thing(JESUS CHRIST).  So how do you think you sound saying you wouldn't want to meet this delusional person yet you come(actually KEEP COMMING) in this room full of these so called delusional people? In essence, thats what FAKE is.
> 
> And your 1-6 shows exactly what you have to back yourself. An empty tank.
> 
> Anger management/butthurt.  FEMALE-MUTT... I HOPE you representing a CC or a family in life WOULD have balls to put up for what your supposed to represent in your life. Because until you have that, (but have things to always say about what someone ELSE is doing in THEIR life) YOU REMAIN A FAKE FEMALE-MUTT! -So indeed nobody from the middle of nowhere, IM DOWN FOR MINE!
> If your mouth was shut, (like the rule of not talkin about someone else's Lowride when you aint got one yourself) then you would be in the real clear and could actually gain some form of respect and have maybe Gain a pass to actually know about the Shaw.
> 
> If you need "entertainment", try any other room or paying attention to what family you have left. If your cant to That... then BUILD YOUR CAR. trick
> *


You're a BITCH. You remain a BITCH. Pray for hydraulics. bitch


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 30 2010, 04:08 PM~17648230
> *You're a BITCH. You remain a BITCH. Pray for hydraulics. bitch
> *


ROFL. Your in New Mexico talkin crap about what you will do in October! Whos the Btch!?? ROFL!!!

And the funniest thing(aside of that nuttless crap!) is that YOU and your lil HO'mies commin in a Christian room= The 1 room on Layitlow where you KNOW were not to pull triggers or break busters jaws off such as yourself.... in order to look good! THATS WHAT BTCHS DO! Show me another room where you run your mouth off to people the way you do in here, in better... show it to be in your home town where the person you talkin your trash to can see you the same day... not in October. Mark. :thumbsdown:


----------



## leo

check out off topic


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 30 2010, 06:48 PM~17648699
> *ROFL. Your in New Mexico talkin crap about what you will do in October! Whos the Btch!?? ROFL!!!
> 
> And the funniest thing(aside of that nuttless crap!) is that YOU and your lil HO'mies commin in a Christian room= The 1 room on Layitlow where you KNOW were not to pull triggers or break busters jaws off such as yourself.... in order to look good! THATS WHAT BTCHS DO!    Show me another room where you run your mouth off to people the way you do in here,  in better... show it to be in your home town where the person you talkin your trash to can see you the same day... not in October. Mark. :thumbsdown:
> *


I'll be in Los Angeles on Friday, mr. South Central.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+May 30 2010, 04:08 PM~17648230-->
> 
> 
> 
> You're a BITCH. You remain a BITCH. Pray for hydraulics. bitch
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on bRO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 06:07 PM~17648808
> *check out off topic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Same ole bs !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@May 30 2010, 06:23 PM~17648879
> *I'll be in Los Angeles on Friday, mr. South Central.
> *


You need to ask yourself! What would Troy do! Stop being a ass! Before I got to pull some strings! bRO!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 30 2010, 08:13 PM~17649604
> *Come on bRO!
> Why? Same ole bs !
> You need to ask yourself! What would Troy do! Stop being a ass! Before I got to pull some strings! bRO!
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+May 30 2010, 08:13 PM~17649604-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Same ole bs !
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to find your way down to the o t
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@May 30 2010, 04:16 PM~17648274
> *Well since she can take a ass whopping. That tells me her self worth is shot. Best bet get a blow job from her. Tear her asshole out. And have some fun keeping your Dick in the  famly.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 30 2010, 08:30 PM~17649811
> *You seem to find your way down to the o t
> *


Yes I am down there. Been here going on 6 plus years kid! Like the rest of your post you only got the parts you wanted and needed for some point you trying to prove. You should get the other part I said johny! I'm a sarcastic fella.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 30 2010, 06:23 PM~17648879
> *I'll be in Los Angeles on Friday, mr. South Central.
> *


It says Las Vegas. READ CORRECT. Did you _PASS_ SCHOOL?? Please pass through on your way! Im right off the main freeway/airport! I'd Love to meet you and heard your knowledge in person! :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 30 2010, 09:13 PM~17649604
> *Come on bRO!
> Why? Same ole bs !
> You need to ask yourself! What would Troy do! Stop being a ass! Before I got to pull some strings! bRO!
> *


I was just saying what he wanted to say. All that female mutt nonsense. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 30 2010, 09:44 PM~17649893
> *It says Las Vegas. READ CORRECT. Did you PASS SCHOOL??  Please pass through on your way! Im right off the main freeway/airport! I'd Love to meet you and heard your knowledge in person!  :cheesy:
> *


Then you're just gonna have to wait until October to beat me up like you said you would. :angry:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 30 2010, 09:30 PM~17649811
> *You seem to find your way down to the o t
> *


Haha. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 30 2010, 08:50 PM~17649956
> *I was just saying what he wanted to say. All that female mutt nonsense.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+May 30 2010, 08:42 PM~17649869-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am down there. Been here going on 6 plus years kid! Like the rest of your post you only got the parts you wanted and needed for some point you trying to prove. You should get the other part I said johny! I'm a sarcastic fella.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not trying to prove anything, I just pointed out an observation in regards to your coment.
> What does how long you being on LIL have to do with anything :dunno: Ive also been on for a long time (7 years).
> 
> Far as your kid coment, sticks and stones tough guy
> 
> Im confused the only other thing you posted in that topic was this
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@May 30 2010, 05:38 PM~17648632
> *Had a similar thing. We /the guys\ had a little talk with the woman beater.  Socks and soap go a long way! But the guys in my famly pretty close. So I don't think a punk like that would dare try that shit!
> *


----------



## bart7777

Yesterday was a great day May God bless you all Today and Always.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@May 30 2010, 02:55 PM~17647961
> *Its meant that as a husband you are the head of the house. That is no different then todays standards unless your in a homosexual relationship. Women respect your husband, husbands respect and honor your wives, period. The two become one flesh in a sexual sense and a relational sense. Unless you a  Hebrew OF biblical times then you needn't worry about someone getting stoned. Christ offers the new covenant and that  same covenant exemplifies marriage and the church. Follow the example of love, thats what Christ was trying to get across, not getting caught up in LAWS.
> *


It's all in translation. The passage says head of wife not household. At the end of the day I understand what you're getting at with the respect thing. I guess my problem is that christains are constantly quoting the bible and saying "see, this is truth, read this" but when I do it, I'm told it's out of context.


----------



## 66LOW

RESPECT to my spirit filled Brothers and all otherz
J.C is the Top...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 66LOW_@May 30 2010, 11:52 PM~17651353
> *RESPECT to my spirit filled Brothers and all otherz
> J.C is the Top...
> *


x2 back at u! Amen :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 30 2010, 08:51 PM~17649967
> *Then you're just gonna have to wait until October to beat me up like you said you would.  :angry:
> *


Did i say i was going to beat you up? Hmmm... i doubt it but possibly. I believe i said meet, and u said you beat me up. But it dont matter like all of your words...

........Jesus Christ........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 31 2010, 01:01 AM~17651642
> *Did i say i was going to beat you up? Hmmm... i doubt it but possibly. I believe i said meet, and u said you beat me up. But it dont matter like all of your words...
> 
> ........Jesus Christ........
> *


Its not worth talking on this thread. Some theese kats just here to mis quote and throw mud.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+May 30 2010, 10:13 PM~17649604-->
> 
> 
> 
> Come on bRO!
> Why? Same ole bs !
> You need to ask yourself! What would Troy do! Stop being a ass! Before I got to pull some strings! bRO!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 10:30 PM~17649811
> *You seem to find your way down to the o t
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@May 30 2010, 10:42 PM~17649869
> *Yes I am down there. Been here going on 6 plus years kid! Like the rest of your post you only got the parts you wanted and needed for some point you trying to prove. You should get the other part I said johny! I'm a sarcastic fella.
> *


that remark you made robert, the one he quoted shows us whats in your heart. you really need Jesus since you talk like that. you are posing for Christ. repent of your sins and accept him for real!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 31 2010, 06:35 AM~17652228
> *that remark you made robert, the one he quoted shows us whats in your heart. you really need Jesus since you talk like that. you are posing for Christ. repent of your sins and accept him for real!
> *


Beware! False prophet posting! Be gone ! Satin I renounce the!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 31 2010, 06:22 AM~17652182
> *Its not worth talking on this thread. Some theese kats just here to mis quote and throw mud.
> *


Amen man. I know you right. I was askin myself why im wasting my time once again typing on non-since Again knowing its going nowhere being for no Good benefit.
Thanks for the head up post tho bro


----------



## REPENTANCE

GODly Morning btw people. :angel:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 31 2010, 08:54 AM~17652288
> *Beware! False prophet posting! Be gone ! Satin I renounce the!!
> *


LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 31 2010, 07:30 AM~17652438
> *Amen man. I know you right. I was askin myself why im wasting my time once again typing on non-since Again knowing its going nowhere being for no Good benefit.
> Thanks for the head up post tho bro
> *


Every once in a while I say something haha. Back to morning and smile faces! Haha and pictures of my ride, work, and actually laying low!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+May 4 2010, 08:24 PM~17391838-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuez................... imma sock you foo*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 02:01 AM~17651642
> *Did i say i was going to beat you up? Hmmm... i doubt it but possibly. I believe i said meet, and u said you beat me up. But it dont matter like all of your words...
> 
> ........Jesus Christ........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@May 31 2010, 07:22 AM~17652182
> *Its not worth talking on this thread. Some theese kats just here to mis quote and throw mud.
> *


----------



## leo

:drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 31 2010, 08:50 AM~17652922
> *:drama:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 31 2010, 08:47 AM~17652900
> *
> *


So you still made "sock You" into beating u up? That repost LOOKS as it was written, a small joke. Just by the way its said aside of WHATS said. 
Anyway...


----------



## REPENTANCE

Happy Memorial Day folks. I Day to all who sacrificed their lives for ALL living in this country today in order to remain free, and Other countries as well.
God Bless it!


----------



## REPENTANCE

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 31 2010, 07:47 AM~17652527
> *LOL
> *


Sup dude, where u been!? :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

sup brothers and sisters


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 31 2010, 11:11 AM~17654070
> *sup brothers and sisters
> *


GOoD Day fam! :wave: :angel:
Hey do you got a linc to your rag Linc??


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 31 2010, 10:05 AM~17653050
> *Happy Memorial Day folks. I Day to all who sacrificed their lives for ALL living in this country today in order to remain free, and Other countries as well.
> God Bless it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aren's christians against soldiers? What happened to turn the other cheek?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 31 2010, 01:25 PM~17654992
> *Aren's christians against soldiers? What happened to turn the other cheek?
> *


Wrong! You still just posting fool! :wow:


----------



## yillo

BROS 
"WORRY WEN THEY ARENT TALKING ABOUT US AND DONT WORRY WHEN THEY ARE"

remember dat 
and leo and duez all i got to say guys por favor dont disrespect to be respected ........................ DIOS NOS AMA ,,,,,,,,,,,,,GOD LOVES AND PROTECTS ITS CHILDS


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by yillo_@May 31 2010, 05:01 PM~17656453
> *BROS
> "WORRY WEN THEY ARENT TALKING ABOUT US AND DONT WORRY WHEN THEY ARE"
> 
> remember dat
> and leo and duez all i got to say guys por favor dont disrespect to be respected ........................ DIOS NOS AMA ,,,,,,,,,,,,,GOD LOVES AND PROTECTS ITS CHILDS
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 31 2010, 01:25 PM~17654992
> *Aren's christians against soldiers? What happened to turn the other cheek?
> *


You have something to say for Everything.. Nothing good. Just bad circular theory.


----------



## King Daddy

ttt for Christ


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Said prayers , put kids to bed, lock up house, now its time to say good night! Tuck wife in too! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 31 2010, 09:35 PM~17659815
> *Said prayers , put kids to bed, lock up house, now its time to say good night! Tuck wife in too! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: God Bless! Enjoy your night brotha.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 25 2010, 07:09 PM~17598864
> *he is like a fly and won't respect this topic. but he has been warned and I have been granted permision to ban so it is only a matter of time. but he just don't give up. I would hate to IP ban but if it comes down to that then I must. I know alot of other members that have been baned for less then what he has done so its not like I am being a hater if he has been warned.I just don't like to be the bad guy
> *


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 29 2010, 02:41 PM~17639884
> *Alright why dont I tell you about one of my first expericences with your bunny love filled faith (in my fake life) :uh:
> 
> My mom decided to marry a christian man back in the 80s, we went to church every sunday.  She was married to this man from before I started elementary school untill I was in the secound grade.
> 
> He liked her to have sex with him weather or not she wanted to, you know
> If she wanted to back talk, well lets just say she didnt.
> 
> One time I was eatin my cherrios to loud, so he thought it would be great to play
> co ta kinta and use an extension cord on me, so I would not eat my ceral to loud, you dig :nicoderm:
> 
> When my mom reached out to the pastor of our church for help, He told her that my stepfather was the head of the house and that she should respect and obey him.
> 
> How you like them apples,
> 
> All religions hardens hearts and inslaves minds
> *




so you think because this 1 pastor did this then all chrisitan pastor's think like this???

you can't be serious....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 31 2010, 04:30 AM~17649811
> *You seem to find your way down to the o t
> *



:0


----------



## 66LOW

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 31 2010, 07:59 PM~17651632
> *x2 back at u! Amen :angel:
> *


you too Repentance :thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 1 2010, 12:30 AM~17661437
> *so you think because this 1 pastor did this   then all chrisitan pastor's think like this???
> 
> you can't be serious....
> *


It says right at the top, I will tell you about ONE of my first experenices.......

Of course not all of them think like this, Im sure there are some who think worse


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 1 2010, 05:25 AM~17662025
> *It says right at the top, I will tell you about ONE of my first experenices.......
> 
> Of course not all of them think like this, Im sure there are some who think worse
> *


Cool story bro. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

"All the darkness in the world cannot existinguish the light of a single candle."
You are that single candle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

this whole world is bad because of christians LOL LOL LOL Give me a break. I think I am done with this topic for a while.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 1 2010, 07:28 AM~17662455
> *this whole world is bad because of christians LOL LOL LOL Give me a break. I think I am done with this topic for a while.
> *


1st tell me how the party went. Pics?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jun 1 2010, 07:28 AM~17662455-->
> 
> 
> 
> this whole world is bad because of christians LOL LOL LOL Give me a break. I think I am done with this topic for a while.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, your not.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rzarock_@Jun 1 2010, 07:50 AM~17662593
> *1st tell me how the party went. Pics?
> *


 :0


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 30 2010, 11:52 AM~17646670
> *It also says that a woman is unclean for 7 days if she gives birth to a boy. 14 if it’s a girl. A boy up to age 5 is worth 5 shekels of silver. A girl the same age is only worth 3. If a man dies his son get all the inheritance. The girl gets nothing. A woman must remain a virgin until she is married. If she does not, she will be stoned to death. Men don’t have to abide by this rule. If a woman is raped she must marry her attacker. These are the words of god. There are many more examples.
> 
> The bible is full of statements that define women as being inferior to men. The passage I quoted states “Wives, be subject to your own husbands, as to the Lord.” Does that not imply a wife should submit to her husband as she would to the Jesus? That’s equating husband to Jesus when it comes to marriage. Also, to say “the husband is the head of the wife” means HE is in charge of HER. Of course it makes sense to respect your wife but why does one need to be in charge of the other? The bible defines marriage as man and woman becoming one flesh.
> 
> I think in biblical time respecting your wife meant something totally different than it does now. Things that would be considered respectful then would be considered horrible today.
> *


I found the best way to understand these laws was to immerse myself in Jewish tradition, culture and understanding of what the Torah means to todays Jewish family. The women is held is very high regard and some are even Rabbi's in contemporary settings. If your city is big enough they should have a temple of worship, services are usually on Fridays. They are very welcoming people. Shabot Shalom.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 1 2010, 07:03 AM~17662334
> *Cool story bro.  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 1 2010, 12:26 PM~17664967
> *:uh:
> *


I can double that! :uh: :uh:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 1 2010, 12:40 PM~17665098
> *I can double that!  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@May 31 2010, 09:23 PM~17659613
> *ttt for Christ
> *


YES ALWAYS :worship: :worship: :worship: THE LORD!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 1 2010, 01:58 PM~17665785
> *
> *


I see what you did there bro. :wow:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 1 2010, 06:34 PM~17668409
> *I see what you did there bro.  :wow:
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 1 2010, 09:49 AM~17663057
> *I found the best way to understand these laws was to immerse myself in Jewish tradition, culture and understanding of what the Torah means to todays Jewish family. The women is held is very high regard and some are even Rabbi's in contemporary settings. If your city is big enough they should have a temple of worship, services are usually on Fridays. They are very welcoming people. Shabot Shalom.
> *


Dont the jewish believe that Jesus was just a rabbi? Not like the son of a god, but just a normal everyday vato?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 1 2010, 08:28 AM~17662455
> *this whole world is bad because of christians LOL LOL LOL Give me a break. I think I am done with this topic for a while.
> *


A lot of bad comes from people being made to think that a higher power wants them to commit crimes. The promise of payment after death is an easy one to get out of too.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo+Jun 1 2010, 06:35 PM~17668418-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hot.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Jun 1 2010, 08:12 PM~17669515
> * Not like the son of a god, but just a normal everyday vato?
> *


I fell of the toilet with this comment. :biggrin:


----------



## bart7777

Bless to all my Brothers and Sisters in Christ.

PSALM 23

The Lord is my Shepherd, I shall not want.
He maketh me to lie down in green Pastures, he leadeth me beside the still waters.
He restoreth my soul, he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his names sake
Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for thou art with me, thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.
Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies, thou anointest my head with oil, my cup runneth over
Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life and I will dwell in the house of the Lord for ever Amen.


----------



## BigLazy903

with gods blessings im planning on going and getting my ged and getting back into school.. (college) and get a good job...


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 2 2010, 09:39 AM~17674226
> *with gods blessings im planning on going and getting my ged and getting back into school.. (college) and get a good job...
> *


PRAY IT WORKS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 2 2010, 09:53 AM~17674331
> *PRAY IT WORKS
> *


I need a love blessing or offering of 13/5.5 straight KO. Red in color. Or what ever you got collecting dust I'm not picky with a blessing. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Jun 2 2010, 09:36 AM~17674203
> *Bless to all my Brothers and Sisters in Christ.
> 
> PSALM 23
> 
> The Lord is my Shepherd, I shall not want.
> He maketh me to lie down in green Pastures, he leadeth me beside the still waters.
> He restoreth my soul, he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his names sake
> Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for thou art with me, thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.
> Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies, thou anointest my head with oil, my cup runneth over
> Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life and I will dwell in the house of the Lord for ever Amen.
> *


Thats whats up! Thanks for the post bro. Its such a soothing scripture!  Have a blessed day all!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 2 2010, 09:39 AM~17674226
> *with gods blessings im planning on going and getting my ged and getting back into school.. (college) and get a good job...
> *


Amen family. In God ALL things are possible! Dont doubt nada, go get dat! :yes: :h5:


----------



## REPENTANCE

A man went to a barbershop to have his hair cut and his beard trimmed.

As the barber began to work, they began to have a good conversation.

They talked about so many things and various subjects.

When they eventually touched on the subject of God, the barber said: 'I don't believe that God exists.'


'Why do you say that?' asked the customer. 'Well, you just have to go out in the street to realize that God doesn't exist.

Tell me, if God exists, would there be so many sick people? Would there be abandoned children?


If God existed, there would be neither suffering nor pain!

I can't imagine a loving God who would allow all of these things.'

The customer thought for a moment, but didn't respond because he didn't want to start an argument.

The barber finished his job and the customer left the shop.



Just after he left the barbershop, he saw a man in the street with long, stringy, dirty hair and an untrimmed beard.

He looked dirty and unkempt. The customer turned back and entered the barber shop again and he said to the barber:

'You know what? Barbers do not exist.'

'How can you say that?' asked the surprised barber.

'I am here, and I am a barber. And I just worked on you!'

'No!' the customer exclaimed. 'Barbers don't exist because if they did, there would be no people with dirty long hair and untrimmed beards, like that man outside.'


'Ah, but barbers DO exist! That's what happens when people do not come to me...'


'Exactly!' affirmed the customer. 'That's the point! God, too, DOES exist! That's what happens when people do not go to Him and don't look to Him for help.

That's why there's so much pain and suffering in the world.'


----------



## REPENTANCE

sup leo


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 2 2010, 01:06 PM~17675888
> *sup leo
> *


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 2 2010, 01:05 PM~17675883
> *A  man went to a barbershop to have his hair cut and his  beard trimmed.
> 
> As the barber began to work, they began  to have a good conversation.
> 
> They talked about so many  things and various subjects.
> 
> When they eventually  touched on the subject of God, the barber said: 'I don't  believe that God  exists.'
> 'Why  do you say that?' asked the customer. 'Well, you just have  to go out in the street to realize that God doesn't exist.
> 
> Tell me, if God exists, would there be so many sick  people?  Would there be abandoned  children?
> If  God existed, there would be neither suffering nor pain!
> 
> I can't imagine a loving God who would allow all of  these things.'
> 
> The  customer thought for a moment, but didn't respond because  he didn't want to start an argument.
> 
> The barber  finished his job and the customer left the  shop.
> Just  after he left the barbershop, he saw a man in the street  with long, stringy, dirty hair and an untrimmed beard.
> 
> He looked dirty and unkempt. The customer turned back  and entered the barber shop again and he said to the  barber:
> 
> 'You  know what? Barbers do not exist.'
> 
> 'How can you say  that?' asked the surprised barber.
> 
> 'I am here, and I  am a barber. And I just worked on you!'
> 
> 'No!' the  customer exclaimed. 'Barbers don't exist because if they  did, there would be no people with dirty long hair and  untrimmed beards, like that man outside.'
> 'Ah,  but barbers DO exist! That's what happens when people do  not come to  me...'
> 
> 
> 'Exactly!'  affirmed the customer. 'That's the point! God, too, DOES  exist! That's what happens when people do not go to Him  and don't look to Him for help.
> 
> That's why there's so  much pain and suffering in the  world.'
> *


I heard that one years back great to hear it again. Keep posting and always lift the Lord on High Amen to all.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Jun 2 2010, 01:11 PM~17675936
> *I heard that one years back great to hear it again. Keep posting and always lift the Lord on High  Amen to all.
> *


Ya i think i saw that one last year or before. It was titled "best answer yet", but I've seen better _examples_ in those  

But AMEN. I too love seeing those keeping the Lord lifted on high :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 2 2010, 01:10 PM~17675918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 2 2010, 01:19 PM~17675999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 2 2010, 01:23 PM~17676053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 2 2010, 03:00 PM~17676920
> *!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 2 2010, 03:11 PM~17676998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 2 2010, 02:05 PM~17675883
> *A  man went to a barbershop to have his hair cut and his  beard trimmed.
> 
> As the barber began to work, they began  to have a good conversation.
> 
> They talked about so many  things and various subjects.
> 
> When they eventually  touched on the subject of God, the barber said: 'I don't  believe that God  exists.'
> 'Why  do you say that?' asked the customer. 'Well, you just have  to go out in the street to realize that God doesn't exist.
> 
> Tell me, if God exists, would there be so many sick  people?  Would there be abandoned  children?
> If  God existed, there would be neither suffering nor pain!
> 
> I can't imagine a loving God who would allow all of  these things.'
> 
> The  customer thought for a moment, but didn't respond because  he didn't want to start an argument.
> 
> The barber  finished his job and the customer left the  shop.
> Just  after he left the barbershop, he saw a man in the street  with long, stringy, dirty hair and an untrimmed beard.
> 
> He looked dirty and unkempt. The customer turned back  and entered the barber shop again and he said to the  barber:
> 
> 'You  know what? Barbers do not exist.'
> 
> 'How can you say  that?' asked the surprised barber.
> 
> 'I am here, and I  am a barber. And I just worked on you!'
> 
> 'No!' the  customer exclaimed. 'Barbers don't exist because if they  did, there would be no people with dirty long hair and  untrimmed beards, like that man outside.'
> 'Ah,  but barbers DO exist! That's what happens when people do  not come to  me...'
> 
> 
> 'Exactly!'  affirmed the customer. 'That's the point! God, too, DOES  exist! That's what happens when people do not go to Him  and don't look to Him for help.
> 
> That's why there's so  much pain and suffering in the  world.'
> *


So you see some well groomed people, that could evidence of barbers existing. Show me the evidence of gods existing.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 2 2010, 06:54 PM~17678983
> *So you see some well groomed people, that could evidence of barbers existing. Show me the evidence of gods existing.
> *


Take a breath? Look up in the sky while you Cruz out. Punch your self. Its all proof.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 1 2010, 10:12 PM~17669515
> *Dont the jewish believe that Jesus was just a rabbi? Not like the son of a god, but just a normal everyday vato?
> *


yes


----------



## King Daddy

but not just a "everyday vato", he was a rabbi. An experienced teacher knowledgeable of the Torah and the true character of God the father.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 2 2010, 07:28 PM~17679344
> *Take a breath? Look up in the sky while you Cruz out. Punch your self. Its all proof.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 2 2010, 07:43 PM~17679482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see what you did there yet again. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 2 2010, 08:28 PM~17679344
> *Take a breath? Look up in the sky while you Cruz out. Punch your self. Its all proof.
> *


Explain. How does taking a breath come to the conclusion of a gods existence? Looking up also proves gods existence? What if I look down, does also mean god is real?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 2 2010, 08:38 PM~17679430
> *but not just a "everyday vato", he was a rabbi. An experienced teacher knowledgeable of the Torah and the true character of God the father.
> *


But not a being that could create billions of stars and planets in one day?


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 2 2010, 08:44 PM~17680127
> *I see what you did there yet again.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 2 2010, 07:28 PM~17679344
> *Take a breath? Look up in the sky while you Cruz out. Punch your self. Its all proof.
> *


evidence is not proof.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 2 2010, 09:01 PM~17680354
> *evidence is not proof.
> *


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Jun 2 2010, 07:28 PM~17679344-->
> 
> 
> 
> Take a breath? Look up in the sky while you Cruz out. Punch your self. Its all proof.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rzarock_@Jun 2 2010, 09:01 PM~17680354
> *evidence is not proof.
> *


Even if it was proof of a god; how is it proof of a personal, prayer answering, miracle performing, all loving, omniscient, omnipotent god that interferes with daily life on earth?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 2 2010, 09:11 PM~17680465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That kid is having a shit load of fun! Makes me want to put my 2 year old in his radio flyer and take it over some sweet jumps.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 2 2010, 09:40 PM~17680833
> *Even if it was proof of a god; how is it proof of a personal, prayer answering, miracle performing, all loving, omniscient, omnipotent god that interferes with daily life on earth?
> *


don't ask any one for proof.ask God for proof with all your heart he will some how will answer


----------



## jvasquez

GOD BLESS YOU BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN CHRIST.

Been really blessed to see so many people in my life lately who have come to me regarding concerns or questions in their life about GOD.

It's a blessing to share THE WORD with others.


----------



## jvasquez

One of our newest club members, _not a member of a church or gives the impression that he even has a relationship with GOD_, was going through a tough time in life.

He lost his job, was struggling to get side jobs to make ends meet and have money for gas...so he said he was trying to find work.

I talked to him and told him I would be praying for him. Within a week's time he was taking a drug test, had orientation and is now working and is making more hourly that he expected to be could making.

Call it coincidence, call it chance, but I call it an answer to prayer. GOD is GOOD!


----------



## HB WIRES

GOD is great....PEACE


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Jun 2 2010, 10:52 PM~17680985-->
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask any one for proof.ask God for proof with all your heart he will some how will answer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anybody know of anybody getting this proof from god?
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Jun 2 2010, 11:15 PM~17681295
> *One of our newest club members, not a member of a church or gives the impression that he even has a relationship with GOD, was going through a tough time in life.
> 
> He lost his job, was struggling to get side jobs to make ends meet and have money for gas...so he said he was trying to find work.
> 
> I talked to him and told him I would be praying for him. Within a week's time he was taking a drug test, had orientation and is now working and is making more hourly that he expected to be could making.
> 
> Call it coincidence, call it chance, but I call it an answer to prayer. GOD is GOOD!
> *


Call it filling out applications.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 2 2010, 11:20 PM~17681373
> *GOD is great....PEACE
> *


This is just blurting out nonsense. You have absolutely nothing to base that statement on.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 2 2010, 09:42 PM~17680867
> *That kid is having a shit load of fun! Makes me want to put my 2 year old in his radio flyer and take it over some sweet jumps.
> *


I know

:h5:


----------



## LUXURYKING

I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want. I can do everything through him who gives me strength. - Philippians 4:12-13 - NIV


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 2 2010, 09:42 PM~17680867
> *That kid is having a shit load of fun! Makes me want to put my 2 year old in his radio flyer and take it over some sweet jumps.
> *


Your sig's one of my fav movies of all time.Part 2's da best  I just watched all 3 in the last 3 days :biggrin:


----------



## bart7777

People who just dont care

Have you ever sat in the parking lot of a large store and just watched people? Watch as they unload groceries and just give the cart a shove into the next parking space or leave it beside another vehicle? 

Ever seen them leave fliers, diapers, drink bottles and other trash in the cart although their be a trash can just a few paces away? Seen them dump cigarettes butts right in the street with ashtrays right in front of the store, yet they would not take two steps out of their way to use them?

See their children throw toy wrappers on the ground before getting into the car and parents not make them pick it up or stoop down to get it for them? 

Ever watch them sit in the middle of the aisles waiting for someone to back out of a space while traffic backs up behind them because they won't walk any further than they must?

Have you ever walked through the store and noticed packages of frozen and cold items left everywhere but not brought back to the freezers or coolers? 

Ever looked at the restroom and seen the trash on the floor and paper towels all over the sink counters with a can right there in the corner?

Ever watch people get the monkey see monkey do bug? They see others do these things and actually follow suit with no thought whatsoever. 

What percentage of people actually pushed the cart back to a cart coral? How many used the trash cans? How many picked up the packages of meat and ice cream left melting and spoiling on shelves and took them to the store clerks? 

How many moved ahead to the next parking space to keep traffic moving even if it was a greater distance to the entrance? 


I estimated about ten percent one day. These are small things, I know. But when looked at through a bigger scope it shows the attitude at work. That personal indifference and carelessness permeates a large part of society as well as the body politic. As slovenly and apathetic in their own little sphere of influence as they are it does not surprise me that they have the same approach to deeper, more important matters. 

They don't care and most will never go to church to learn the truth We have all seen the lazy arguments for accepting the Darwins ideas. People have become dull and morose in their thinking. They seem to lack imagination as well as motivation. 

I leanred a lot about people just sitting in a parking lot waiting on a friend one day... May God bless you all in Jesus Name.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 3 2010, 04:09 PM~17687862
> *Your sig's one of my fav movies of all time.Part 2's da best  I just watched all 3 in the last 3 days  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. I like 1 the best. It's a classic. But 2 is awesome as well. Ever since then I've wanted a hover board. I thought 3 was kind of lame. :thumbsdown:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Jun 3 2010, 04:15 PM~17687926
> *People who just dont care
> 
> Have you ever sat in the parking lot of a large store and just watched people? Watch as they unload groceries and just give the cart a shove into the next parking space or leave it beside another vehicle?
> 
> Ever seen them leave fliers, diapers, drink bottles and other trash in the cart although their be a trash can just a few paces away? Seen them dump cigarettes butts right in the street with ashtrays right in front of the store, yet they would not take two steps out of their way to use them?
> 
> See their children throw toy wrappers on the ground before getting into the car and parents not make them pick it up or stoop down to get it for them?
> 
> Ever watch them sit in the middle of the aisles waiting for someone to back out of a space while traffic backs up behind them because they won't walk any further than they must?
> 
> Have you ever walked through the store and noticed packages of frozen and cold items left everywhere but not brought back to the freezers or coolers?
> 
> Ever looked at the restroom and seen the trash on the floor and paper towels all over the sink counters with a can right there in the corner?
> 
> Ever watch people get the monkey see monkey do bug? They see others do these things and actually follow suit with no thought whatsoever.
> 
> What percentage of people actually pushed the cart back to a cart coral? How many used the trash cans? How many picked up the packages of meat and ice cream left melting and spoiling on shelves and took them to the store clerks?
> 
> How many moved ahead to the next parking space to keep traffic moving even if it was a greater distance to the entrance?
> I estimated about ten percent one day. These are small things, I know. But when looked at through a bigger scope it shows the attitude at work. That personal indifference and carelessness permeates a large part of society as well as the body politic. As slovenly and apathetic in their own little sphere of influence as they are it does not surprise me that they have the same approach to deeper, more important matters.
> 
> They don't care and most will never  go to church to learn the truth  We have all seen the lazy arguments for accepting the Darwins ideas. People have become dull and morose in their thinking. They seem to lack imagination as well as motivation.
> 
> I leanred a lot about people just sitting in a parking lot waiting on a friend one day... May God bless you all in Jesus Name.
> *




Some have been to several churches

calling the kettle

I agree


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Jun 3 2010, 05:15 PM~17687926
> *People who just dont care
> 
> Have you ever sat in the parking lot of a large store and just watched people? Watch as they unload groceries and just give the cart a shove into the next parking space or leave it beside another vehicle?
> 
> Ever seen them leave fliers, diapers, drink bottles and other trash in the cart although their be a trash can just a few paces away? Seen them dump cigarettes butts right in the street with ashtrays right in front of the store, yet they would not take two steps out of their way to use them?
> 
> See their children throw toy wrappers on the ground before getting into the car and parents not make them pick it up or stoop down to get it for them?
> 
> Ever watch them sit in the middle of the aisles waiting for someone to back out of a space while traffic backs up behind them because they won't walk any further than they must?
> 
> Have you ever walked through the store and noticed packages of frozen and cold items left everywhere but not brought back to the freezers or coolers?
> 
> Ever looked at the restroom and seen the trash on the floor and paper towels all over the sink counters with a can right there in the corner?
> 
> Ever watch people get the monkey see monkey do bug? They see others do these things and actually follow suit with no thought whatsoever.
> 
> What percentage of people actually pushed the cart back to a cart coral? How many used the trash cans? How many picked up the packages of meat and ice cream left melting and spoiling on shelves and took them to the store clerks?
> 
> How many moved ahead to the next parking space to keep traffic moving even if it was a greater distance to the entrance?
> I estimated about ten percent one day. These are small things, I know. But when looked at through a bigger scope it shows the attitude at work. That personal indifference and carelessness permeates a large part of society as well as the body politic. As slovenly and apathetic in their own little sphere of influence as they are it does not surprise me that they have the same approach to deeper, more important matters.
> 
> They don't care and most will never  go to church to learn the truth  We have all seen the lazy arguments for accepting the Darwins ideas. People have become dull and morose in their thinking. They seem to lack imagination as well as motivation.
> 
> I leanred a lot about people just sitting in a parking lot waiting on a friend one day... May God bless you all in Jesus Name.
> *


Ever seen a christian preacher get on layitlow and make jokes about christian preachers molesting children?


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 2 2010, 10:58 PM~17680306
> *But not a being that could create billions of stars and planets in one day?
> *


That would be God, lets stay on one topic at a time to avoid confusion


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 3 2010, 07:02 PM~17688433
> *Thanks. I like 1 the best. It's a classic. But 2 is awesome as well. Ever since then I've wanted a hover board. I thought 3 was kind of lame.  :thumbsdown:
> *


That board cant go over water. You've got to have ppppooooowwwwweeeeerrrrrrr


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 3 2010, 10:05 PM~17689919
> *That would be God, lets stay on one topic at a time to avoid confusion
> *


:wave:


----------



## Boricua Customs

:wave:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 10:09 PM~17689972
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Jun 3 2010, 10:15 PM~17690027
> *:wave:
> *


RRRRRRRRiiiiiicccccccccoooooooo, what up brother


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 3 2010, 10:22 PM~17690107
> *RRRRRRRRiiiiiicccccccccoooooooo, what up brother
> *



Whats good Bro ?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 2 2010, 10:08 PM~17681202
> *GOD BLESS YOU BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN CHRIST.
> 
> Been really blessed to see so many people in my life lately who have come to me regarding concerns or questions in their life about GOD.
> 
> It's a blessing to share THE WORD with others.
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER JVASQUEZ :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## bart7777

:thumbsup: :worship: :wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 3 2010, 05:02 PM~17688433
> *Thanks. I like 1 the best. It's a classic. But 2 is awesome as well. Ever since then I've wanted a hover board. I thought 3 was kind of lame.  :thumbsdown:
> *


YA, THEY KILLED IT GOING IN THE PAST, ESPECIALLY THAT FAR. i want a pitbull! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 3 2010, 08:09 PM~17689963
> *That board cant go over water. You've got to have ppppooooowwwwweeeeerrrrrrr
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE

May God Bless this day for all, for we are All in need. In Jesus name, be it so :angel:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

god bless everyone....even the assholes who won't leave this topic


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

show me some proof blah blah blah

show me the evidence blah blah blah 

:uh: 

I guess it never gets old for them kinda like a little kid who keeps asking the same question over and over even though he gets an answer :uh:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 4 2010, 11:14 AM~17695862
> *god bless everyone....even the assholes who won't leave this topic
> *


Thanks...you're a nice guy too :thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 4 2010, 02:40 PM~17697492
> *Thanks...you're a nice guy too :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BigLazy903

i came in here looking for support.. and yet i got it, thanks alot for those who helped with the prayers!! i got me a pretty good job today, 100 $ a day and i got my own little work crew and truck


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 4 2010, 07:50 PM~17699279
> *i came in here looking for support.. and yet i got it, thanks alot for those who helped with the prayers!! i got me a pretty good job today, 100 $ a day and i got my own little work crew and truck
> *



I am glad to hear that God is good all the time...


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Jun 4 2010, 08:01 PM~17699366
> *I am glad to hear that God is good all the time...
> *


 :thumbsup: 

now im hoping for my school career.. even though im a felon i hope it helps out a whole lot.. but either way i still thank the man above!! :happysad:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 4 2010, 07:50 PM~17699279
> *i came in here looking for support.. and yet i got it, thanks alot for those who helped with the prayers!! i got me a pretty good job today, 100 $ a day and i got my own little work crew and truck
> *


Good for you, Glad you found work


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 4 2010, 08:42 PM~17699626
> *Good for you, Glad you found work
> *


thanks man!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 4 2010, 11:16 AM~17695882
> *show me some proof blah blah blah
> 
> show me the evidence blah blah blah
> 
> :uh:
> 
> I guess it never gets old for them kinda like a little kid who keeps asking the same question over and over even though he gets an answer :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Stop cursing locsta. Its true, but no need for that lol. This aint nada compared to persecution day, so be at peace. Remember its Christs final words He left us before His ascent. :biggrin: 
But it IS like talkin to everyday alcoholics.. or the super old. Repeditive ?'s and sayings...
But gotta just be like, bumper it. Cuz ..... they here! LoL aka It is wut it is.. and to me, its just part of the test. :happysad:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 4 2010, 07:50 PM~17699279
> *i came in here looking for support.. and yet i got it, thanks alot for those who helped with the prayers!! i got me a pretty good job today, 100 $ a day and i got my own little work crew and truck
> *


Thass wussup fam! You have wut cuz u asked for wut! :biggrin: 
Now!.... Pray for _ME_ for one!  :biggrin: Cuz aint CRAP in Vegas!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 5 2010, 08:48 AM~17701279
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Stop cursing locsta. Its true, but no need for that lol.  This aint nada compared to persecution day, so be at peace. Remember its Christs final words He left us before His ascent.  :biggrin:
> But it IS like talkin to everyday alcoholics.. or the super old. Repeditive ?'s and sayings...
> But gotta just be like, bumper it. Cuz ..... they here! LoL aka It is wut it is.. and to me, its just part of the test.  :happysad:
> *



i'm working on it, my wife is trying to get me to stop too....it's tough when you have been doing it most of your life


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 5 2010, 01:05 AM~17701315
> *i'm working on it, my wife is trying to get me to stop too....it's tough when you have been doing it most of your life
> *


YO, I KNOW!!! Im RE-dealin with it after slippin up last summer messin around with my old worldy homies for too long. :angry: You know i dont judge you my dude, shoot IM WITCHAZ! I was a darn good curser too! But now after being taught by a real called pastor, i understand Im literally "cursing" people I speak it to and that all things have meanings, so it helps me hold the tounge back. 
And its even harder when around these worldy street riders  They all my boys, but dang they love to curse(not CUSS) its like every 2nd word and in multiple languages, and it always arises the temptation, but God said it would.
But its good to see you in here like always bro. We already know we all sinners trying to live and remain repentant, so.... .............. ........... BUMPER CHEEEECC!! :biggrin:


----------



## leo

:ugh:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 4 2010, 07:50 PM~17699279
> *i came in here looking for support.. and yet i got it, thanks alot for those who helped with the prayers!! i got me a pretty good job today, 100 $ a day and i got my own little work crew and truck
> *


Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 5 2010, 08:14 AM~17702077
> *Congrats! :thumbsup:
> *


amen


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin: AFTERNOON! just swinging by.. took kids out to movies.. and dinner.. broke but they happy. lol..


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 5 2010, 02:52 PM~17703873
> *:biggrin: AFTERNOON! just swinging by.. took kids out to movies.. and dinner.. broke but they happy. lol..
> *


thats whats up man!! kiddos come first


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 4 2010, 07:50 PM~17699279
> *i came in here looking for support.. and yet i got it, thanks alot for those who helped with the prayers!! i got me a pretty good job today, 100 $ a day and i got my own little work crew and truck
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER GOD IS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 4 2010, 08:11 PM~17699432
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> now im hoping for my school career.. even though im a felon i hope it helps out a whole lot..  but either way i still thank the man above!!  :happysad:
> *


KEEP ON HAVING FAITH BROTHER & EVERYTHING THAT U WANT AND NEED GOD WILL PROVIDE. (GOD CAN DO ALL THINGS).


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

TTT FOR OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!

THANK YOU FATHER GOD FOR ANOTHER DAY AMEN :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

BLESS THE LORD! BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

CHURCH WAS SO GOOD TODAY A CHILD FELT THE HOLY SPIRIT, AND WAS PRAISING GOD WHILE HE WAS STANDING, AND GOT ON HIS KNEES PRAISING THE LORD, POURING HIS HEART OUT TO GOD. I WAS VERY BLESSED TO SEE THE SPIRIT OF GOD MOVE THROUGH THIS CHILD AMEN.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 6 2010, 12:06 PM~17709009
> *CHURCH WAS SO GOOD TODAY A CHILD FELT THE HOLY SPIRIT, AND WAS PRAISING GOD WHILE HE WAS STANDING, AND GOT ON HIS KNEES PRAISING THE LORD, POURING HIS HEART OUT TO GOD. I WAS VERY BLESSED TO SEE THE SPIRIT OF GOD MOVE THROUGH THIS CHILD AMEN.
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: :wave: :wave: 

MAY THE LORD BLESS U ALL TODAY :angel: 

HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

I just heard this song this weekend, and was really blessed by it. Turns out the original lead singer of Malo is the lead singer in this one and this is his CHRISTIAN GROUP, L-Rey. Good Stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## popejoy2010

Hello brothers and sisters in Christ, I need your help getting cars to come show at our annual March against Meth in merced, ca Hosted by (This Ain't Your Mama's community biker church, on september 25,2010... I will not let satan have the victory with no cars showing up, last year we only had (6) cars, so please help a christian sister be a servant to God and fullfill the task he has set before me, Any help or ideas on getting cars involved is greatly appreciated...Thank you & God Bless Your sister in Christ, Lisa popejoy
( I can do all things thro Christ who strengthens me )


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Jun 7 2010, 11:13 AM~17717041
> *Hello brothers and sisters in Christ, I need your help getting cars to come show at our annual March against Meth in merced, ca Hosted by (This Ain't Your Mama's community biker church, on september 25,2010...  I will not let satan have the victory with no cars showing up, last year we only had (6) cars, so please help a christian sister be a servant to God and fullfill the task he has set before me,  Any help or ideas on getting cars involved is greatly appreciated...Thank you & God Bless Your sister in Christ, Lisa popejoy
> ( I can do all things thro Christ who strengthens me )
> *


I will help by praying , Lord I come to you asking that you will provide in this matter I ask that you touch the hearts of the people who have Lowriders and who live around this area where are sister is having this event in Jesus name I ask help her out Lord Amen.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 4 2010, 12:36 PM~17695505
> *YA, THEY KILLED IT GOING IN THE PAST, ESPECIALLY THAT FAR. i want a pitbull! :biggrin:
> *


I liked that ZZ Top was playing at the town concert at night on 3.


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 12:28 PM~17716655
> *I just heard this song this weekend, and was really blessed by it. Turns out the original lead singer of Malo is the lead singer in this one and this is his CHRISTIAN GROUP, L-Rey. Good Stuff.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 6 2010, 12:06 PM~17709009
> *CHURCH WAS SO GOOD TODAY A CHILD FELT THE HOLY SPIRIT, AND WAS PRAISING GOD WHILE HE WAS STANDING, AND GOT ON HIS KNEES PRAISING THE LORD, POURING HIS HEART OUT TO GOD. I WAS VERY BLESSED TO SEE THE SPIRIT OF GOD MOVE THROUGH THIS CHILD AMEN.
> *


God bless you sis. THATS VERY GOOD. THE LORD IS AWESOME EVERYDAY ALL DAY, AND HIS WILL IS ALWAYS IN THE WORKS!! :biggrin: Praise Le Fatha :angel: AMEN!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Jun 7 2010, 11:13 AM~17717041
> *Hello brothers and sisters in Christ, I need your help getting cars to come show at our annual March against Meth in merced, ca Hosted by (This Ain't Your Mama's community biker church, on september 25,2010...  I will not let satan have the victory with no cars showing up, last year we only had (6) cars, so please help a christian sister be a servant to God and fullfill the task he has set before me,  Any help or ideas on getting cars involved is greatly appreciated...Thank you & God Bless Your sister in Christ, Lisa popejoy
> ( I can do all things thro Christ who strengthens me )
> *


Be It So sister. In Jesus name, you have my prayers. :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 6 2010, 01:06 PM~17709009
> *CHURCH WAS SO GOOD TODAY A CHILD FELT THE HOLY SPIRIT, AND WAS PRAISING GOD WHILE HE WAS STANDING, AND GOT ON HIS KNEES PRAISING THE LORD, POURING HIS HEART OUT TO GOD. I WAS VERY BLESSED TO SEE THE SPIRIT OF GOD MOVE THROUGH THIS CHILD AMEN.
> *


Gotta get the kids before they know better.  

Needs to be a law against that.


----------



## Duez

Pay attention to number 2.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 6 2010, 12:06 PM~17709009
> *CHURCH WAS SO GOOD TODAY A CHILD FELT THE HOLY SPIRIT, AND WAS PRAISING GOD WHILE HE WAS STANDING, AND GOT ON HIS KNEES PRAISING THE LORD, POURING HIS HEART OUT TO GOD. I WAS VERY BLESSED TO SEE THE SPIRIT OF GOD MOVE THROUGH THIS CHILD AMEN.
> *


And again i say, AMEN! :h5: :yes:


----------



## Chucks

i love this song more everytime i hear it. thank you Jesus

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HLPT6nucEdI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HLPT6nucEdI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 8 2010, 01:15 PM~17728836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention to number 2.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :uh: 

None of that applies to me.. But I know some bible thumpers that even claim to be vice Jesus and look down on me for my take on the bible and other religions..


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 9 2010, 04:38 AM~17735357
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :uh:
> 
> None of that applies to me.. But I know some bible thumpers that even claim to be vice Jesus and look down on me for my take on the bible and other religions..
> *


What is your take on the bible and other religions? Sounds interesting.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 6 2010, 12:06 PM~17709009
> *CHURCH WAS SO GOOD TODAY A CHILD FELT THE HOLY SPIRIT, AND WAS PRAISING GOD WHILE HE WAS STANDING, AND GOT ON HIS KNEES PRAISING THE LORD, POURING HIS HEART OUT TO GOD. I WAS VERY BLESSED TO SEE THE SPIRIT OF GOD MOVE THROUGH THIS CHILD AMEN.
> *


YES ISNT IT GREAT
:angel:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 8 2010, 12:33 PM~17728412
> *Gotta get the kids before they know better.
> 
> Needs to be a law against that.
> *


YOUR ALWAYS IN OUR PRAYS


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 9 2010, 07:05 AM~17735872
> *YOUR ALWAYS IN OUR PRAYS
> *


jesus asked me to tell you its prayers not prays.


----------



## popejoy2010

Thank you to all my Brothers and Sisters that sent prayers and helpful hints for the car show and the advice..You all are a blessed group of Lowriders & I pray that I might get the chance to personaly thank you..Untill we meet at a car show, my prayers and thanks go out to you all..May God continue to bless you & let your lowrider ministries prosper and grow, in Jesus name...Amen


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 8 2010, 12:33 PM~17728412
> *Gotta get the kids before they know better.
> 
> Needs to be a law against that.
> *


I see the Lord blessed you with another year of healthy living.. happy B day.. :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 8 2010, 12:33 PM~17728412
> *Gotta get the kids before they know better.
> 
> Needs to be a law against that.
> *


U JUST WORRY ABOUT UR SELF, BECAUSE GOD GOT ALL OF THE KIDS THAT BELIEVE IN HIM COVERED IN JESUS NAME.

NEED TO REBUKE THE ENEMY RIGHT NOW IN JESUS NAME.

PRAISE THE LORD FOR OUR KIDS KNOWING THE TRUTH, (THE WORD OF GOD) :angel: 

U HAVE A GOoD EVENING :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 9 2010, 07:03 AM~17735843
> *YES ISNT IT GREAT
> :angel:
> *


WONDERFUL GOD WE SERVE :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 6 2010, 09:12 PM~17712749
> *
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER 96ROADMASTER :thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 9 2010, 07:39 PM~17742867
> *PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER 96ROADMASTER  :thumbsup:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 9 2010, 02:20 PM~17739037
> *I see the Lord blessed you with another year of healthy living.. happy B day.. :biggrin:
> *


Healthy living my arse. The Hindu god damn near killed me this year. I had to have so many tests and take so many drugs this year, just to find out I'm intolerant to beef. Thank you though.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 9 2010, 08:05 AM~17735872
> *YOUR ALWAYS IN OUR PRAYS
> *


Dont waste your time.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo+Jun 9 2010, 08:02 PM~17743111-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Jun 10 2010, 02:16 AM~17746505
> *Healthy living my arse. The Hindu god damn near killed me this year. I had to have so many tests and take so many drugs this year, just to find out I'm intolerant to beef. Thank you though.
> *


Your still here though.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 10 2010, 02:16 AM~17746505
> *Healthy living my arse. The Hindu god damn near killed me this year. I had to have so many tests and take so many drugs this year, just to find out I'm intolerant to beef. Thank you though.
> *


No more carne asada burritos?! I'd be like :angry:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 10 2010, 04:33 AM~17746768
> *Your still here though.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 10 2010, 05:43 AM~17746958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 10 2010, 06:36 AM~17747124
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 10 2010, 06:36 AM~17747124
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:

Proverbs 3:7-8

7 Do not be wise in your own eyes;
fear the LORD and shun evil.

8 This will bring health to your body
and nourishment to your bones. 

:roflmao:

I've been quite healthy for the last few years.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 10 2010, 12:59 PM~17749629
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Proverbs 3:7-8
> 
> 7 Do not be wise in your own eyes;
> fear the LORD and shun evil.
> 
> 8 This will bring health to your body
> and nourishment to your bones.
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> I've been quite healthy for the last few years.
> *


----------



## King Daddy

Wellness goes well beyond mere physical health


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:

Sometimes I come in here and this is how I feel:

Psalm 74:10-11
10 How long will the enemy mock you, O God?
Will the foe revile your name forever?
11 Why do you hold back your hand, your right hand?
Take it from the folds of your garment and destroy them! 

================================

But then I am reminded of this verse and I pray for the fools who mock the existence of THE FATHER:

2 Peter 3:9
The Lord is not slow in keeping his promise, as some understand slowness. He is patient with you, not wanting anyone to perish, but everyone to come to repentance.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 10 2010, 02:36 PM~17750484
> * 10 How long will the enemy mock you, O God?
> Will the foe revile your name forever?
> 11 Why do you hold back your hand, your right hand?
> Take it from the folds of your garment and destroy them!
> *


Answer to that, is because there is nobody there to destroy us.


----------



## jvasquez

And just so it's clear, I didn't call anyone a fool, the Bible calls these people fools:

Psalm 14:1
The fool says in his heart, "There is no God." They are corrupt, their deeds are vile; there is no one who does good.

Psalm 53:1
The fool says in his heart, "There is no God." They are corrupt, and their ways are vile; there is no one who does good.


Confirmation of scripture:
Deuteronomy 19:15
One witness is not enough to convict a man accused of any crime or offense he may have committed. A matter must be established by the testimony of *two or three witnesses*.


----------



## Duez

So, anybody heard from god lately?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 10 2010, 01:40 PM~17750513
> *And just so it's clear, I didn't call anyone a fool, the Bible calls these people fools:
> 
> Psalm 14:1
> The fool says in his heart, "There is no God." They are corrupt, their deeds are vile; there is no one who does good.
> 
> Psalm 53:1
> The fool says in his heart, "There is no God." They are corrupt, and their ways are vile; there is no one who does good.
> Confirmation of scripture:
> Deuteronomy 19:15
> One witness is not enough to convict a man accused of any crime or offense he may have committed. A matter must be established by the testimony of two or three witnesses.
> *


Dont apologize to whom care not about their neighbor or even more important, the truth! These people you are clarifiying to are the some ones that come in here only to mock, curse and try and cause discord. They are owed Nothing, but what they have brought upon their Own lives as ALL of us.

Remain blessed brother.

~Jesus saved the saved~
If they "want answers", He's who they are to go ask, and they know where to look.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 10 2010, 04:14 PM~17750742
> *Dont apologize to whom care not about their neighbor or even more important, the truth! These people you are clarifiying to are the some ones that come in here only to mock, curse and try and cause discord. They are owed Nothing, but what they have brought upon their Own lives as ALL of us.
> 
> Remain blessed brother.
> 
> ~Jesus saved the saved~
> If they "want answers", He's who they are to go ask, and they know where to look.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## leo




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: :wave: :wave: 

MAY WE ALL KEEP THE WORD OF (GOD) GOING, NO MATTER WHAT MAY COME OUR WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## bart7777

How can we ever pay him for what he has done for us, we didnt deserved his Mercy but thats just to show us his Love to us.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Jun 10 2010, 05:20 PM~17752446
> *How can we ever pay him for what he has done for us, we didnt deserved his Mercy but thats just to show us his Love to us.
> *


make a list of all the peeps you have wronged and say sorry,
kinda like my name is earl tv show
you could start by sayin sorry to the kid who you wronged by wipeing your ass with his year book,  eh


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 10 2010, 01:14 PM~17750294


Dude come on!


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

tranzformed car & bike club

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj158/l...ss/IMG_0104.jpg


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

tranzformed bike club


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Jun 10 2010, 07:55 PM~17752741
> *tranzformed car & bike club
> 
> http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj158/l...ss/IMG_0104.jpg
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigLazy903

dammit if it aint one things its another, last night rained too damn hard and flooded my block and ruined our house and everything in it, it was knee high inside our house now we are at a hotel


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 10 2010, 02:11 PM~17750716
> *So, anybody heard from god lately?
> *



YOU AND ALL OF THE NON BELIVER, PLEASE LISTEN AND TRY TO READ TO THIS 

I HAD A STOKE 3 YEARS AGO (JULY 07) AT KASiER HOSP, FONTANA IN WHICH I HAD DIED FROM BLOOD CLOT ON MY LEFT SIDE OF MY HEAD.WELL THE DOCTOR SAID I WAS DIEING, BY THEN GOD HAD A MESSAGE FOR ME WE TALKED.GOD TOLD ME SOMETHING, AND I GOT TO SEE MY FRIENDS ,EX GIRL,EX WIFE FIGHTING AND MY LIL BROTHER TRY TO STOP THEM, IT WAS MAD HOUSE IN THE ICU , BUT I ASK GOD WHAT ABOUT MY SON,AND MY DAUGHTER CAUSE SEE THEY BOTH LIVED WITH ME!
DO I HAVE TO GO NOW?
WELL GOD TOLD ME I WAS READY TO END MY LIFE,BUT NOT RIGHT NOW!

I DO HAVE A ROOM ON HOLD UP THERE
IN THE PLACE WE CALL HEAVEN.......
THATS ONE OF MY REWARDS SO I DID COME OUT MY COMA AND ASKED THAT EVERYONE BE QUIT THERES SICK PEOPLE IN HEAR. THEY JUST LOOK AT ME AND CRYED,REMENBER HERE I LAYED IN A DEATH BED.AFTER 15 YEARS OF BEING DRUG FREE..
BUT A 2ND CHANCE OF LIFE WAS GIVEN TO ME .
NOW I CAN FIX LIFE'S WITH PRAYER
OH THEY TOOK ME TO GET A CAT SCAN OF THE BRAIN, AND IT WAS GONE, NO BLOOD,NO NOTHING. NOW IF THAT AINT A MIRACLE BY GOD! 
WELL AM NOT A PASTOR ! AM A SOLDER FOR CHRIST OF 2 YEARS
WHO HAS A NEW JOB AS A PERSON JUST LIKE YOU.
I FEED PEOPLE THEE WORD OF GOD! THAT IT AND THAT'S ALL ! IAM ON A MISSION TO SAVE PEOPLE LIVES 24/7 
WHATS IT GOING TO TAKE TO GET YOU MY BROTHER Lord Duez TO CHANGE> THE LORD DIED FOR YOU AND ME AND EVERYBODY IN THIS WORLD!!!
WELL I COULD GO THOUGHT THIS ALL NITE. . 
I HAVE NO WIFE!!!!! ANYMORE
BUT IM DOING BETTER THEN EVER, BUT I HAVE A SPECIAL PART INSIDE OF ME.THE LOVE.THE GREATLY AND BEST THING '' EVELYN THEE ANGEL""
AND MY KIDS!
GOD IS SO REAL LOVE YOU ALL


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 10 2010, 09:01 PM~17754606
> *dammit if it aint one things its another, last night rained too damn hard and flooded my block and ruined our house and everything in it, it was knee high inside our house now we are at a hotel
> *


WOW man DANG! Abba testin you hard right now homie, but nobody let me know how I was gonna be attacked by Satan as soon as I *truly *gave my heart and full attention to Christ. Just remember thats what it is your dealing with now homie. God will replace everything with much better things, I cant speak for pictures and things like that which cant be regained, but all else will be. You know your in our prayers tho mafya.
God bless and B-E-Z. Keep watchin for them signs, dont give up on em!

"This life is a test, and it is Only a test of the Lords emergency broadcast system. If this were an actual time to leave it, You wouldn't still be here able to read this!"


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 10 2010, 09:36 PM~17755067
> *YOU AND ALL OF THE NON BELIVER, PLEASE LISTEN AND TRY TO READ TO THIS
> 
> I HAD A STOKE 3 YEARS AGO (JULY 07) AT KASiER HOSP, FONTANA IN WHICH I HAD DIED FROM BLOOD CLOT ON MY LEFT SIDE OF MY HEAD.WELL THE DOCTOR SAID I WAS DIEING, BY THEN GOD HAD A MESSAGE FOR ME WE TALKED.GOD TOLD ME SOMETHING, AND I GOT TO SEE MY FRIENDS ,EX GIRL,EX WIFE FIGHTING  AND MY LIL BROTHER TRY TO STOP THEM, IT WAS MAD HOUSE IN THE ICU , BUT I ASK GOD WHAT ABOUT MY SON,AND MY DAUGHTER CAUSE SEE THEY BOTH LIVED WITH ME!
> DO I HAVE TO GO NOW?
> WELL GOD TOLD ME I WAS READY TO END MY LIFE,BUT NOT RIGHT NOW!
> 
> I DO HAVE A ROOM ON HOLD UP THERE
> IN THE PLACE WE CALL HEAVEN.......
> THATS ONE OF MY REWARDS  SO I DID COME OUT MY COMA  AND ASKED THAT EVERYONE BE QUIT THERES SICK PEOPLE IN HEAR. THEY JUST LOOK AT ME AND CRYED,REMENBER HERE I LAYED IN A DEATH BED.AFTER 15 YEARS OF BEING DRUG FREE..
> BUT A 2ND CHANCE OF LIFE WAS GIVEN TO ME .
> NOW I CAN  FIX LIFE'S WITH PRAYER
> OH  THEY TOOK ME TO GET A CAT SCAN OF THE BRAIN, AND IT WAS GONE,  NO BLOOD,NO NOTHING.    NOW IF THAT AINT A MIRACLE BY GOD!
> WELL AM NOT A PASTOR ! AM A SOLDER FOR CHRIST OF 2 YEARS
> WHO HAS A NEW JOB  AS A PERSON JUST LIKE YOU.
> I FEED PEOPLE THEE WORD OF GOD! THAT IT  AND THAT'S ALL !  IAM ON A MISSION TO SAVE PEOPLE LIVES 24/7
> WHATS IT GOING TO TAKE TO GET YOU MY BROTHER Lord Duez TO CHANGE>  THE LORD DIED FOR YOU AND ME AND EVERYBODY IN THIS WORLD!!!
> WELL I COULD GO THOUGHT THIS ALL NITE.  .
> I HAVE NO WIFE!!!!! ANYMORE
> BUT IM DOING BETTER THEN EVER, BUT I HAVE A SPECIAL PART INSIDE OF ME.THE LOVE.THE GREATLY  AND  BEST THING '' EVELYN THEE ANGEL""
> AND MY KIDS!
> GOD IS SO REAL  LOVE YOU ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We love you too brother. And thank you for sharing your testimony with ALL of us because ALL will learn from it, lost & found. To your family, we know that God is Alive and very real, and that your testimony of Gods miracle is something that we marvel at.
Keep preaching the Word 24/7 brother. Much love and respect!
-Otis :angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

I had a stroke 6 years ago. Does that prove the existence of a god, or a diet almost entirely made up of McDonalds?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 10 2010, 04:09 PM~17751215
> *PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> MAY WE ALL KEEP THE WORD OF (GOD) GOING, NO MATTER WHAT MAY COME OUR WAY :thumbsup:
> *


  Like an education.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 10 2010, 06:31 PM~17752548
> *make a list of all the peeps you have wronged and say sorry,
> kinda like my name is earl tv show
> you could start by sayin sorry to the kid who you wronged by wipeing your ass with his year book,   eh
> *


Haha.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 10 2010, 10:01 PM~17754606
> *dammit if it aint one things its another, last night rained too damn hard and flooded my block and ruined our house and everything in it, it was knee high inside our house now we are at a hotel
> *


That sucks. All part of gods plan though aye?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 10 2010, 11:01 PM~17754606
> *dammit if it aint one things its another, last night rained too damn hard and flooded my block and ruined our house and everything in it, it was knee high inside our house now we are at a hotel
> *


I knew a guy who decided he was going to start serving GOD and as soon as he started to do that and bring his tithe, his car broke down and his water heater broke and said, Well, I guess that tithing doesn't work.

In actuality, he was just reaping what he had been sowing in the past. Sometimes we have bad harvest in our life coming as a result of not doing the word.

But if we just start sowing good seed by doing the word and serving GOD, we'll begin to reap good harvests.

Don't give up Homie, the race is not given to the swift nor the battle to the strong.

Did you even get hooked up with a church out there in your area?


----------



## Duez

Sometimes people just build houses without adequate drainage.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 10 2010, 11:57 PM~17756458
> *I had a stroke 6 years ago. Does that prove the existence of a god, or a diet almost entirely made up of McDonalds?
> *


WELL PRAY FOR YOU, HE'LL BE ALRIGHT REAL SOON


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 10 2010, 11:56 PM~17756456
> *We love you too brother. And thank you for sharing your testimony with ALL of us because ALL will learn from it, lost & found. To your family, we know that God is Alive and very real, and that your testimony of Gods miracle is something that we marvel at.
> Keep preaching the Word 24/7 brother. Much love and respect!
> -Otis :angel:  :angel:
> *


AMEN VERY MUCH SO. GOD IS KING .GOD IS ALIVE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Jun 10 2010, 02:11 PM~17750716-->
> 
> 
> 
> So, anybody heard from god lately?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every day..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Jun 10 2010, 11:57 PM~17756458
> *I had a stroke 6 years ago. Does that prove the existence of a god, or a diet almost entirely made up of McDonalds?
> *


Thats was just stupidity.. God gives man sense and his own will to do harm to them self or others..


----------



## MRJ-AIR




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 11 2010, 08:33 AM~17758124
> *every day..
> Thats was just stupidity.. God gives man sense and his own will to do harm to them self or others..
> *


 God doesnt talk to you, your lying. I dont mean like, bird chirping is god saying hello. Does he talk to you in english? 

Keiths story of having a stroke because of his poor health and god keeping him alive was stupid?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 01:33 PM~17760998
> *God doesnt talk to you, your lying. I dont mean like, bird chirping is god saying hello. Does he talk to you in english?
> 
> Keiths story of having a stroke because of his poor health and god keeping him alive was stupid?
> *


ARE YOU FOR REALS  ILL TELL YOU WHAT " THE STREETS" YOURS FREE 12/14 MONTHS BECAUSE YOU NEED IT AND THATS WHAT AM HERE FOR GOD BLESS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 01:33 PM~17760998
> *God doesnt talk to you, your lying. I dont mean like, bird chirping is god saying hello. Does he talk to you in english?
> 
> Keiths story of having a stroke because of his poor health and god keeping him alive was stupid?
> *


You prove demons speak thru humans. 
:0 :biggrin: 

And let the man have his two seconds! Do RO members like you fear god? Or consider it to be hated on by some one of a higher power then Troy?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 11 2010, 02:43 PM~17761068
> *You prove demons speak thru humans.
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> And let the man have his two seconds!  Do RO members like you fear god? Or consider it to be hated on by some one of a higher power then Troy?
> *


So you have never actually spoken to a god. Why do you keep bring car clubs and Troy into a discussion of supernatural beings?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 02:37 PM~17761020
> *ARE YOU FOR REALS    ILL TELL YOU WHAT " THE STREETS" YOURS FREE 12/14 MONTHS  BECAUSE YOU NEED IT AND THATS WHAT AM HERE FOR  GOD BLESS
> *


I know it's english, but I still have no idea what your trying to say.


----------



## HolyRider

holyrider checkin n. pray 4 me brothers struggling


----------



## 81.7.TX.

*Lord Duez 1011<<<<< *
NIMSTER64 746 
REPENTANCE 682 
jvasquez 479 
FORGIVEN 456 
PEREZJ 441 
96ROADMASTER 335 
CERTIFIED AIGA 334 
servent of christ 283 

:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 11 2010, 02:43 PM~17761068
> *You prove demons speak thru humans.
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> And let the man have his two seconds!  Do RO members like you fear god? Or consider it to be hated on by some one of a higher power then Troy?
> *



Im a god fearing christian as well as my pRimO who is the president of our chapter. Most of the guys in our chapter consider themselves catholic. This discussion has nothing to do with RO. This is an argument between you guys and Duez. I do not agree with anything Duez says but again that has nothing to do with RO.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 11 2010, 01:43 PM~17761068
> *You prove demons speak thru humans.
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> And let the man have his two seconds!  Do RO members like you fear god? Or consider it to be hated on by some one of a higher power then Troy?
> *


BUT WHEN I SEE TROY AM GOING TO HAVE A LONG TALK WITH HIM, I SEEN HIM IN JAPAN A FEW YEARS BACK...HES A GOOD PEOPLE AS FAR AS WHY WOULD THEY FEAR HIM GOD BLESS YOU JUST KEEP DOING GODS WILL WE'LL FIGHT TO THE END


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 11 2010, 02:20 PM~17761408
> *Im a god fearing christian as well as my pRimO who is the president of our chapter. Most of the guys in our chapter consider themselves catholic. This discussion has nothing to do with RO. This is an argument between you guys and Duez. I do not agree with anything Duez says but again that has nothing to do with RO.
> *


BUT ITS DOES RO RIGHT IN HIS AVT... IT DOES AND PRAISE GOD THAT YOUR WALK- IN THE RIGHT WAY GOD BLESS


----------



## HB WIRES

DuezIsOmnipotent
Group Icon
Posts: 3,315
Joined: Feb 2009
From: 679,909,702,806,915,206,505
Car Club: RollerZ Only New.Mexico


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jun 11 2010, 04:20 PM~17761408
> *Im a god fearing christian as well as my pRimO who is the president of our chapter. Most of the guys in our chapter consider themselves catholic. This discussion has nothing to do with RO. This is an argument between you guys and Duez. I do not agree with anything Duez says but again that has nothing to do with RO.
> *


You're right, it has everything to do with respect. Something he obviously knows nothing about.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 11 2010, 02:03 PM~17761265
> *Lord Duez 1011<<<<<
> NIMSTER64 746
> REPENTANCE 682
> jvasquez 479
> FORGIVEN 456
> PEREZJ 441
> 96ROADMASTER 335
> CERTIFIED AIGA 334
> servent of christ 283
> 
> :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS A TUFF FIGHT BUT MY BROTHER WILL BE WITH US


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Jun 11 2010, 03:23 PM~17761433-->
> 
> 
> 
> BUT WHEN I SEE TROY AM GOING TO HAVE A LONG TALK WITH HIM, I SEEN HIM IN JAPAN A FEW YEARS BACK...HES A GOOD PEOPLE AS FAR AS WHY WOULD THEY FEAR HIM      GOD BLESS YOU JUST KEEP DOING GODS WILL  WE'LL FIGHT TO THE END
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 03:26 PM~17761469
> *BUT ITS DOES  RO  RIGHT IN HIS AVT...  IT DOES  AND PRAISE GOD THAT YOUR WALK- IN THE RIGHT WAY  GOD BLESS
> *


You guys are running out of argument. You cant prove your point, so you try to get somebody to make me quiet. Fact is, there is no god and nothing you guys have said would make me believe otherwise. People use the terms "god bless" or "god will get you through this" all the time. How is me saying "there is no god" or "your gonna have to fix this yourself" any different?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 11 2010, 03:28 PM~17761480
> *You're right, it has everything to do with respect. Something he obviously knows nothing about.
> *


I respectfully want you to stop pretending your in direct contact with an alien who can make planets.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 03:28 PM~17761478
> *DuezIsOmnipotent
> Group Icon
> Posts: 3,315
> Joined: Feb 2009
> From: 679,909,702,806,915,206,505
> Car Club: RollerZ Only New.Mexico
> *


hno: maybe I should pretend to talk to holy spirits because Im in a car club.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 02:30 PM~17761507
> *You guys are running out of argument. You cant prove your point, so you try to get somebody to make me quiet. Fact is, there is no god and nothing you guys have said would make me believe otherwise. People use the terms "god bless" or "god will get you through this" all the time. How is me saying "there is no god" or "your gonna have to fix this yourself" any different?
> *


YOU NEED TO BELIVE  YOU WANT TOO


----------



## Duez

Boo yaa. Problem solved. Now lets get back to why you guys feel the need to pretend someone in outer space watches everything you do.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 03:35 PM~17761552
> *YOU NEED TO BELIVE   YOU WANT TOO
> *


You shouldnt have to "believe" in stuff that's real.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 02:33 PM~17761539
> *hno: maybe I should pretend to talk to holy spirits because Im in a car club.
> *


AM IN A CLUB TOO 22YEARS ... LETS SEE WHAT TROY THINKS I KNOW HIS BROTHER LIVES IN FONTANA


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 02:33 PM~17761539
> *hno: maybe I should pretend to talk to holy spirits because Im in a car club.
> *


WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF YOU DID NT HAVE TO TAKE" ROLLERSONLY" DOWN, YOU SOULD BE AFRAID OF GOD, CAUSE HES COMING!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 03:41 PM~17761615
> *WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF  YOU DID NT HAVE TO TAKE" ROLLERSONLY" DOWN, YOU SOULD BE AFRAID OF GOD, CAUSE HES COMING!!!
> *


It's a cheap shot. "I dont like what you're saying, so I'm gonna tell on you."


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 02:35 PM~17761559
> *Boo yaa. Problem solved. Now lets get back to why you guys feel the need to pretend someone in outer space watches everything you do.
> *


JUST SET UP A FAKE NAME COME ON HOMES BUT I LOVE YOU, JESUS LOVES YOU 909-6099813 I GOT TO GO


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 03:37 PM~17761586
> *AM IN A CLUB TOO  22YEARS ... LETS SEE WHAT TROY THINKS  I KNOW HIS BROTHER LIVES IN FONTANA
> *


Why isn't it on your profile? Lets see what they think when they find out you still have an imaginary friend.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 03:42 PM~17761637
> *JUST SET UP A FAKE NAME  COME ON HOMES  BUT I LOVE YOU, JESUS LOVES YOU 909-6099813 I GOT TO GO
> *


Why do you say stuff like that? Nobody in here has ever spoken to Jesus. You have never spoken to Jesus. Even if you did, what did he say "I love Lord Duez from layitlow"?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 02:45 PM~17761668
> *Why do you say stuff like that? Nobody in here has ever spoken to Jesus. You have never spoken to Jesus. Even if you did, what did he say "I love Lord Duez from layitlow"?
> *


EVERYDAY I TALK WITH JESUS , AND GO SEE HIM......IVE BEEN THERE BELIVE ME LIKE I SAID THE BOOK " THE STREETS" WILL EXPLAIN IT ALL


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 03:51 PM~17761720
> *EVERYDAY I TALK WITH JESUS , AND GO SEE HIM......IVE BEEN THERE BELIVE ME LIKE I SAID THE BOOK  " THE STREETS" WILL EXPLAIN IT ALL
> *


He doesn't talk back. You should of realized by now that you're only talking to yourself.


----------



## HB WIRES

2 Anonymous Users!!!!
NOW TAKE A NON LORD NAME , AND YOULL BE LIKE THE REST
MR IMPALA. GOD BLESS YOU (KUTLESS/ STONG TOWER)


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 02:52 PM~17761731
> *He doesn't talk back. You should of realized by now that you're only talking to yourself.
> *


YOUR CRAZY YOU MUST BE 19 THAT WOULD EXPLAIN IT , JESUS DIED FOR YOU


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 03:54 PM~17761757
> *2 Anonymous Users!!!!
> NOW TAKE A NON LORD NAME , AND YOULL BE LIKE THE REST
> MR IMPALA.  GOD BLESS YOU  (KUTLESS/ STONG TOWER)
> *


 :0 Doesn't he work at bowtie connection? Are you gonna call John Kennedy and tell him that his employee doesn't pretend in god?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 02:42 PM~17761628
> *It's a cheap shot. "I dont like what you're saying, so I'm gonna tell on you."
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 02:57 PM~17761780
> *:0 Doesn't he work at bowtie connection? Are you gonna call John Kennedy and tell him that his employee doesn't pretend in god?
> *


WHOS THAT


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 03:56 PM~17761770
> *YOUR CRAZY YOU MUST BE 19 THAT WOULD EXPLAIN  IT  ,  JESUS DIED FOR YOU
> *


Without lying. What is the last thing god said to you? When was the last time you saw him? No never have heard from him or seen him, because it's not real. It's just a make believe story that people take way too seriously.


----------



## HB WIRES

ARE YOU GOING TO SUPER SHOW


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 03:56 PM~17761770
> *YOUR CRAZY YOU MUST BE 19 THAT WOULD EXPLAIN  IT  ,  JESUS DIED FOR YOU
> *


Would 19 be the age where people stop talking to an imaginary friend that never talks back? :happysad:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 04:00 PM~17761806
> *ARE YOU GOING TO SUPER SHOW
> *


I'm at almost every LRM show. I was in San Bernardino 4 days ago.


----------



## leo

:thumbsdown: Tattle tailing 

if you dont want to play just take your ball and go home


----------



## HB WIRES

HAY LEO CAN YOU TAKE OVER BROTHER .... HE;S READY


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 03:01 PM~17761821
> *HAY LEO  CAN YOU TAKE OVER BROTHER  .... HE;S READY
> *


TO MUCH COKE HOMEBOYZ CAUSE YOU :loco:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 04:01 PM~17761821
> *HAY LEO  CAN YOU TAKE OVER BROTHER  .... HE;S READY
> *


Leo didn't fall for the lies.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 11 2010, 03:03 PM~17761829
> *TO MUCH COKE HOMEBOYZ CAUSE YOU  :loco:
> *


COKE A COLA JESUS WAS TOLD HE WAS CRAZY


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 03:06 PM~17761870
> *COKE A COLA  JESUS WAS TOLD HE WAS CRAZY
> *


so now you think your jesus


----------



## Mr Impala

lord duez isnt me keef. i dont need a fake screen name i been your LIL arch enemy for 10 years now why change it up!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 02:30 PM~17761507
> *You guys are running out of argument. You cant prove your point, so you try to get somebody to make me quiet. Fact is, there is no god and nothing you guys have said would make me believe otherwise. People use the terms "god bless" or "god will get you through this" all the time. How is me saying "there is no god" or "your gonna have to fix this yourself" any different?
> *


Well why do you keep coming back!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 11 2010, 06:06 PM~17762766
> *Well why do you keep coming back!!
> *


Took you years to believe there was something there that you cant see. I'll remind you why you thought it wasn't there in the first place.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 05:50 PM~17763120
> *Took you years to believe there was something there that you cant see. I'll remind you why you thought it wasn't there in the first place.
> *


Not years! I started at birth going and attending church. Same thing I do to my kids.


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 10 2010, 05:31 PM~17752548
> *make a list of all the peeps you have wronged and say sorry,
> kinda like my name is earl tv show
> you could start by sayin sorry to the kid who you wronged by wipeing your ass with his year book,   eh
> *



Say leo you just dont understand the word remember I wasnt raised as a christian, I was raised as a rascal and a hustler but all thats behind the word of God says.

2 Corinthians 5-17

Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature old things are passed away, behold all things are become new. 

He has forgiven me for all my wrongs and thats why I praise the Lord cause he has made something Good out of me when I understand what a mean person I used to be. Ha ha ha


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 02:30 PM~17761507
> *You guys are running out of argument. You cant prove your point, so you try to get somebody to make me quiet. Fact is, there is no god and nothing you guys have said would make me believe otherwise. People use the terms "god bless" or "god will get you through this" all the time. How is me saying "there is no god" or "your gonna have to fix this yourself" any different?
> *


NO U GOT IT ALL WRONG, U ARE RUNNING OUT OF TIME, BECAUSE NO ONE HERE IS ARGUING, BUT U, BECAUSE THERE'S NOTHING TO ARGUE WITH U ABOUT THE WORD OF (GOD), BECAUSE IT IS THE TRUTH ANY HOW, RATHER U LIKE IT OR NOT. THERE IS A (GOD), AND ALWAYS WILL BE, TODAY, TOMORROW & FOREVER, U ARE GOING TO HAVE TO FIX YOURSELF, BECAUSE THE WORD OF (GOD SAY'S MY SPIRIT SHALL NOT ALWAYS STRIVE WITH MAN, FOR THAT HE ALSO IS FLESH.

SO U HAVE A GOoD EVENING DUEZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

what up sista


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Jun 11 2010, 07:18 PM~17763807
> *Say leo you just dont understand the word remember I wasnt raised as a christian, I was raised as a rascal and a hustler but all thats behind the word of God says.
> 
> 2 Corinthians 5-17
> 
> Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature old things are passed away, behold all things are become new.
> 
> He has forgiven me for all my wrongs and thats why I praise the Lord cause he has made something Good out of me when I understand what a mean person I used to be. Ha ha ha
> *


:uh: 
I wonder if that kid knows that god has forgiven you, when he looks back in his year book for fond memorys


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 10 2010, 01:59 PM~17749629
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Proverbs 3:7-8
> 
> 7 Do not be wise in your own eyes;
> fear the LORD and shun evil.
> 
> 8 This will bring health to your body
> and nourishment to your bones.
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> I've been quite healthy for the last few years.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## leo

Nim why anonymous ?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 10 2010, 03:36 PM~17750484
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Sometimes I come in here and this is how I feel:
> 
> Psalm 74:10-11
> 10 How long will the enemy mock you, O God?
> Will the foe revile your name forever?
> 11 Why do you hold back your hand, your right hand?
> Take it from the folds of your garment and destroy them!
> 
> ================================
> 
> But then I am reminded of this verse and I pray for the fools who mock the existence of THE FATHER:
> 
> 2 Peter 3:9
> The Lord is not slow in keeping his promise, as some understand slowness. He is patient with you, not wanting anyone to perish, but everyone to come to repentance.
> *


 Amen


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 11 2010, 10:05 PM~17764127
> *Nim why anonymous ?
> *


because if I am not then I get alot of pms being a mod. I am always anonomous. here and in every topic.  does it matter?  :dunno:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 11 2010, 08:07 PM~17764144
> *because if I am not then I get alot of pms being a mod. I am always anonomous. here and in every topic.   does it matter?   :dunno:
> *


No I guess not


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 11 2010, 04:03 PM~17761265
> *Lord Duez 1011<<<<<
> NIMSTER64 746
> REPENTANCE 682
> jvasquez 479
> FORGIVEN 456
> PEREZJ 441
> 96ROADMASTER 335
> CERTIFIED AIGA 334
> servent of christ 283
> 
> :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That only proves his desire to know our happyness and tranquility in this world. he wants to know who GOD is but he is still serching for him.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 04:29 PM~17761494
> *THATS A TUFF FIGHT BUT MY BROTHER WILL BE WITH US
> *


AMEN :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 11 2010, 10:09 PM~17764155
> *No I guess not
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 04:30 PM~17761507
> *You guys are running out of argument. You cant prove your point, so you try to get somebody to make me quiet. Fact is, there is no god and nothing you guys have said would make me believe otherwise. People use the terms "god bless" or "god will get you through this" all the time. How is me saying "there is no god" or "your gonna have to fix this yourself" any different?
> *


OK there is no GOD so why do you fear him and try to make everyone change there faith? HOMIE TO EACH THERE OWN :biggrin: LIVE ON BRO WHY DO YOU BOTHER? IF THERES NO GOD THEN WHY ARE YOU SCARED? LOL OUR GOD IS FAKE HE DOES NOT EXIST HE IS NO WHERE WE ARE DILUTIONAL. WE ARE ON DRUGS WE ARE TRIPPING THERES NO HELL. LOL NOW WILL YOU MOVE ON? LOL BYE HOMIE.lol WOW AND i AM SURPRISED THAT i AM STILL COMENTING ON YOUR POSTS LOL :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 04:35 PM~17761559
> *Boo yaa. Problem solved. Now lets get back to why you guys feel the need to pretend someone in outer space watches everything you do.
> *


WHO CARES? WHY DO YOU? :dunno: :twak: PENDEJO :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 04:41 PM~17761615
> *WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF  YOU DID NT HAVE TO TAKE" ROLLERSONLY" DOWN, YOU SOULD BE AFRAID OF GOD, CAUSE HES COMING!!!
> *


VERY SOON :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 04:42 PM~17761628
> *It's a cheap shot. "I dont like what you're saying, so I'm gonna tell on you."
> *


 THATS LAME I KNOW YOU GOT SOMETHING BETTER THEN THAT LOL COME ON DUEZ YOU CAN DO IT YOU SOUND LIKE A BROKEN RECORD HOMIE. :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 04:51 PM~17761720
> *EVERYDAY I TALK WITH JESUS , AND GO SEE HIM......IVE BEEN THERE BELIVE ME LIKE I SAID THE BOOK  " THE STREETS" WILL EXPLAIN IT ALL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 04:52 PM~17761731
> *He doesn't talk back. You should of realized by now that you're only talking to yourself.
> *


YOU NEVER DONE THAT? B/S IF YOU HAVEN'T THE ONLY DIFFRENCE IS THAT WE GET A SIGN AND AN ANSWER.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 1 2010, 09:50 AM~17662593
> *1st tell me how the party went. Pics?
> *


sorry homie here are the pics. LOL I sent these to your pm my bad :happysad: I just realised I said I was not posting in here no more LOL


----------



## leo

Looked like alot of fun for the kids :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 11 2010, 07:51 PM~17764033
> *what up sista
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER KING DADDY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 11 2010, 09:14 PM~17764189
> *That only proves his desire to know our happyness and tranquility in this world. he wants to know who GOD is but he is still serching for him.
> *


All I see in here is a bunch of despair. People looking for an imaginary person to fix things for them.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 11 2010, 09:25 PM~17764258
> *OK there is no GOD so why do you fear him and try to make everyone change there faith? HOMIE TO EACH THERE OWN  :biggrin:  LIVE ON BRO WHY DO YOU BOTHER? IF THERES NO GOD THEN WHY ARE YOU SCARED? LOL OUR GOD IS FAKE HE DOES NOT EXIST HE IS NO WHERE WE ARE DILUTIONAL. WE ARE ON DRUGS WE ARE TRIPPING THERES NO HELL. LOL  NOW WILL YOU MOVE ON? LOL BYE HOMIE.lol WOW AND i AM SURPRISED THAT i AM STILL COMENTING ON YOUR POSTS LOL :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I fear people that claim to be acting in behalf of an alien who makes men from dust. :loco:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 11 2010, 09:37 PM~17764337
> *YOU NEVER DONE THAT? B/S IF YOU HAVEN'T THE ONLY DIFFRENCE IS THAT WE GET A SIGN AND AN ANSWER.
> *


You dont get any answers or signs from god. You take common events and claim thats a god speaking to you. You have never spoken to a god, nor has a god ever intervened in your life. I know this, because gods are not real.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 11 2010, 04:44 PM~17762644
> *lord duez isnt me keef. i dont need a fake screen name i been your LIL arch enemy for 10 years now why change it up!
> *


ememy no i dont have ememys ,remender JESUS forgives even you god bless


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 11 2010, 09:32 PM~17764300
> *WHO CARES? WHY DO YOU? :dunno:  :twak:  PENDEJO  :roflmao:
> *


I hope you realize how dangerous it is to play make believe as an adult.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 10:56 PM~17764866
> *ememy  no  i dont have ememys  ,remender JESUS forgives even you  god bless
> *


Damn. :0 "Even you" He says. What did you mean by that?


----------



## HB WIRES

> I hope you realize how dangerous it is to play make believe as an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 11:56 PM~17764866
> *ememy  no  i dont have ememys  ,remender JESUS forgives even you  god bless
> *


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 11 2010, 10:14 PM~17764189
> *That only proves his desire to know our happyness and tranquility in this world. he wants to know who GOD is but he is still serching for him.
> *


:0


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 11 2010, 10:15 PM~17764194
> *AMEN :biggrin:
> *


So Be It!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 11 2010, 10:33 PM~17764314
> *VERY SOON :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 11 2010, 10:55 PM~17764437
> *sorry homie here are the pics. LOL I sent these to your pm my bad :happysad:  I just realised I said I was not posting in here no more LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 Good stuff Nim!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 11 2010, 07:06 PM~17762766
> *Well why do you keep coming back!!
> *


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 04:35 PM~17761552
> *YOU NEED TO BELIVE   YOU WANT TOO
> *


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 11 2010, 03:43 PM~17761068
> *You prove demons speak thru humans.
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> And let the man have his two seconds!  Do RO members like you fear god? Or consider it to be hated on by some one of a higher power then Troy?
> *


:0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## BigLazy903

and so it keeps going on, job got cut off, im on call... house got flooded, living in a hotel, a nice one thanks to american red cross, its just real bad, went by the house today and found a letter from the land lord that we need to have everything out by monday also my project ride, dont have tags and shes going to have it towed..  shits just real bad.. i dont know what else to do yo... the lady is a bitch... after all that happend she has a cold heart, things just seem to be real bad!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 11 2010, 11:22 PM~17765441
> *and so it keeps going on, job got cut off, im on call... house got flooded, living in a hotel, a nice one thanks to american red cross, its just real bad, went by the house today and found a letter from the land lord that we need to have everything out by monday also my project ride, dont have tags and shes going to have it towed..  shits just real bad.. i dont know what else to do yo...  the lady is a bitch... after all that happend she has a cold heart,  things just seem to be real bad!
> *


I will pray for you


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by HolyRider_@Jun 11 2010, 01:51 PM~17761138
> *holyrider checkin n. pray 4 me brothers struggling
> *


Help us hit it on the nail bro. Were down for you


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 02:30 PM~17761507
> *You guys are running out of argument. You cant prove your point, so you try to get somebody to make me quiet. Fact is, there is no god and nothing you guys have said would make me believe otherwise. People use the terms "god bless" or "god will get you through this" all the time. How is me saying "there is no god" or "your gonna have to fix this yourself" any different?
> *


There never was an argument. Just you being annoying and it continuiously let be known. No one is here to prove anything to you. Never were.


----------



## BigLazy903




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 11 2010, 03:00 PM~17761806
> *ARE YOU GOING TO SUPER SHOW
> *


No, he's not. Just like last year. 
Stop wasting your time bro. For real. Look through many pages back and you'll see all he wants to do is argue with anyone he possibly can, like a ghetto female with no life, that *Needs* drama to live and feels she has a life because she has everyone's attention, even though its purely made negative. He needs Jesus, we ALL know this, but the most he'd probably be convinced before His times is up is that he needs a shrink(which cant save his soul).
Leave him be and let the World continue to have its way with him as the Bible says to. Because He's down, he wants to bring you down with him. Just stop responding to him.

Leo and Rzarock are different. Their hearts are not completely hardened. Yes in time they too talk a lil ish, but they respectfully come back correct, so they deserve it too. As far as i view it. But Duez is just a like teenager online just realizing he can say all kinds of trash talk he wants and (so far) get away with it and not get broke off. So please, dont waist your time. And im sure the rest of the people in this room can/will back this.

Stay blessed homeboy  

Remember, the Devil is only out to steal kill and destroy. So give him *NO* place in your life as the Lord said. *And keep your God given Peace*. 
AMEN


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 11 2010, 10:06 PM~17764954
> *So Be It!
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 11 2010, 08:25 PM~17764258
> *OK there is no GOD so why do you fear him and try to make everyone change there faith? HOMIE TO EACH THERE OWN  :biggrin:  LIVE ON BRO WHY DO YOU BOTHER? IF THERES NO GOD THEN WHY ARE YOU SCARED? LOL OUR GOD IS FAKE HE DOES NOT EXIST HE IS NO WHERE WE ARE DILUTIONAL. WE ARE ON DRUGS WE ARE TRIPPING THERES NO HELL. LOL  NOW WILL YOU MOVE ON? LOL BYE HOMIE.lol WOW AND i AM SURPRISED THAT i AM STILL COMENTING ON YOUR POSTS LOL :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I've said it before And im STILL saying it... I've NEVER known _anyone_ who spends SO MUCH TIME DEVOTING THEIR LIFE to talking about something THAT _THEY_* CLAIM does NOT exsist! 
A child knows that doesn't add up! Someones scared of that Gap(GOD FILLED) they call not real...*


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 11 2010, 11:22 PM~17765441
> *and so it keeps going on, job got cut off, im on call... house got flooded, living in a hotel, a nice one thanks to american red cross, its just real bad, went by the house today and found a letter from the land lord that we need to have everything out by monday also my project ride, dont have tags and shes going to have it towed..  shits just real bad.. i dont know what else to do yo...  the lady is a bitch... after all that happend she has a cold heart,  things just seem to be real bad!
> *


Stop cursing homie. I know its hard and easier said than done homie. I've been through house fires, kidnappings, and then some. I know what your goin through homie. But you gotta remember now, its JUST a test loc! Just like when you got put on yo set, God started what gangs and the military copy today... testing to see whos really down before they can get in! I promise you mafya, i know it sucks what you are taking a loss on right now, but God doesn't forsake His!! You will get better in return! And it Aint really MY promise homie ITS GODS!
Dont break homie. Shoot loc, if you was in Vegas, I'd take you in and what ever i could hold for you till you got back up on your feet. But dont trip loco, Jesus has your FBSS!

Your in our prayers brotha. Keep checkin in wi us though, we all family padre.

May God bless you once again and much further this time. In King Yeshua's name WE ALL pray BE IT SO!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 12 2010, 01:11 AM~17765655
> *No, he's not. Just like last year.
> Stop wasting your time bro. For real. Look through many pages back and you'll see all he wants to do is argue with anyone he possibly can, like a ghetto female with no life, that Needs drama to live and feels she has a life because she has everyone's attention, even though its purely made negative. He needs Jesus, we ALL know this, but the most he'd probably be convinced before His times is up is that he needs a shrink(which cant save his soul).
> Leave him be and let the World continue to have its way with him as the Bible says to. Because He's down, he wants to bring you down with him. Just stop responding to him.
> 
> Leo and Rzarock are different. Their hearts are not completely hardened. Yes in time they too talk a lil ish, but they respectfully come back correct, so they deserve it too. As far as i view it. But Duez is just a like teenager online just realizing he can say all kinds of trash talk he wants and (so far) get away with it and not get broke off.  So please, dont waist your time. And im sure the rest of the people in this room can/will back this.
> 
> Stay blessed homeboy
> 
> Remember, the Devil is only out to steal kill and destroy. So give him NO place in your life as the Lord said. And keep your God given Peace.
> AMEN
> *


I was there last year. Im there every year. :dunno:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 12 2010, 01:28 AM~17765744
> *Stop cursing homie. I know its hard and easier said than done homie. I've been through house fires, kidnappings, and then some. I know what your goin through homie. But you gotta remember now, its JUST a test loc! Just like when you got put on yo set, God started what gangs and the military copy today... testing to see whos really down before they can get in!  I promise you mafya, i know it sucks what you are taking a loss on right now, but God doesn't forsake His!! You will get better in return! And it Aint really MY promise homie ITS GODS!
> Dont break homie. Shoot loc, if you was in Vegas, I'd take you in and what ever i could hold for you till you got back up on your feet. But dont trip loco, Jesus has your FBSS!
> 
> Your in our prayers brotha. Keep checkin in wi us though, we all family padre.
> 
> May God bless you once again and much further this time. In King Yeshua's name WE ALL pray BE IT SO!
> *


Send him money through paypal.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 12 2010, 01:20 AM~17765701
> *I've said it before And im STILL saying it... I've NEVER known anyone who spends SO MUCH TIME DEVOTING THEIR LIFE to talking about something THAT THEY CLAIM does NOT exsist!
> A child knows that doesn't add up! Someones scared of that Gap(GOD FILLED) they call not real...
> *


*Gotta get rid of these lies you fell for. *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 12 2010, 12:53 AM~17765562
> *I will pray for you
> *


Wont help. He needs money, send him some.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2010, 11:56 PM~17764871
> *I hope you realize how dangerous it is to play make believe as an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 12 2010, 03:56 AM~17765994
> *I was there last year. Im there every year. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you to the right or to the left? either way nice puting a face to a name. Nice meeting you homie.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903+Jun 11 2010, 11:22 PM~17765441-->
> 
> 
> 
> and so it keeps going on, job got cut off, im on call... house got flooded, living in a hotel, a nice one thanks to american red cross, its just real bad, went by the house today and found a letter from the land lord that we need to have everything out by monday also my project ride, dont have tags and shes going to have it towed..  shits just real bad.. i dont know what else to do yo...  the lady is a bitch... after all that happend she has a cold heart,  things just seem to be real bad!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some times we got to fall way down! then he'll bring you right back up and twice as nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 11:53 PM~17765562
> *I will pray for you
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Jun 11 2010, 11:56 PM~17765586
> *There never was an argument. Just you being annoying and it continuiously let be known. No one is here to prove anything to you. Never were.
> *


Truth..


----------



## popejoy2010

Therefore, putting away lying, "Let each of you speak truth with his neighbor," for we are members of one another. Ephesians 4:25

Brother, even tho you speak the truth about or Lord and Savior Jesus, their will be those that will not hear the word even if you drown them in it, Pray for them, but don't ever stop telling the truth to them..And remember if they hate you for your belief in Jesus ( they hated Him first )...
Praise God to all you homies keeping it real in the name of Jesus Christ..


----------



## jvasquez

Philippians 1:17-19 (Amplified Bible)

17But the former preach Christ out of a party spirit, insincerely [out of no pure motive, but thinking to annoy me], supposing they are making my bondage more bitter and my chains more galling.

18But what does it matter, so long as either way, whether in pretense [for personal ends] or in all honesty [for the furtherance of the Truth], Christ is being proclaimed? And in that I [now] rejoice, yes, and I shall rejoice [hereafter] also.

19For I am well assured and indeed know that through your prayers and a bountiful supply of the Spirit of Jesus Christ (the Messiah) this will turn out for my preservation (for the spiritual health and welfare of my own soul) and avail toward the saving work of the Gospel.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 12 2010, 09:30 AM~17766762
> *are you to the right or to the left? either way nice puting a face to a name. Nice meeting you homie.
> *


On the right. My picture is in a few topics. Thats Sleepy G on the left.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 12 2010, 02:48 PM~17768911
> *On the right. My picture is in a few topics. Thats Sleepy G on the left.
> *


Are you wearing holloween makeup. :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 12 2010, 04:08 PM~17768999
> *Are you wearing holloween makeup.  :cheesy:
> *


You wish. :naughty:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 12 2010, 12:11 AM~17765655
> *No, he's not. Just like last year.
> Stop wasting your time bro. For real. Look through many pages back and you'll see all he wants to do is argue with anyone he possibly can, like a ghetto female with no life, that Needs drama to live and feels she has a life because she has everyone's attention, even though its purely made negative. He needs Jesus, we ALL know this, but the most he'd probably be convinced before His times is up is that he needs a shrink(which cant save his soul).
> Leave him be and let the World continue to have its way with him as the Bible says to. Because He's down, he wants to bring you down with him. Just stop responding to him.
> 
> Leo and Rzarock are different. Their hearts are not completely hardened. Yes in time they too talk a lil ish, but they respectfully come back correct, so they deserve it too. As far as i view it. But Duez is just a like teenager online just realizing he can say all kinds of trash talk he wants and (so far) get away with it and not get broke off.  So please, dont waist your time. And im sure the rest of the people in this room can/will back this.
> 
> Stay blessed homeboy
> 
> Remember, the Devil is only out to steal kill and destroy. So give him NO place in your life as the Lord said. And keep your God given Peace.
> AMEN
> *



AMEN BROTHER REPENTANCE :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

Actually if this topic wasnt here, nobody would know my beliefs. It's christians that go out and preach there beliefs unprovoked. I have never made a topic saying "this is why there's no god". So the only reason you even see any of this is because you guys cant keep your beliefs to yourself. You wanna believe in holy ghosts in private, you welcome to. In public, your opinions will be questioned.


----------



## Duez

So if you think about it. It's not me who wont leave you guys alone, it's you guys who come on a lowrider website and try to push your religious beliefs. Maybe you guys should take your religion to a religious forum and close this topic.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 11 2010, 11:22 PM~17765441
> *and so it keeps going on, job got cut off, im on call... house got flooded, living in a hotel, a nice one thanks to american red cross, its just real bad, went by the house today and found a letter from the land lord that we need to have everything out by monday also my project ride, dont have tags and shes going to have it towed..  shits just real bad.. i dont know what else to do yo...  the lady is a bitch... after all that happend she has a cold heart,  things just seem to be real bad!
> *


I KNOW IT'S HARD BROTHER BIGLAZY903, ESPECIALLY IN THE ECONOMY THAT WE ARE IN NOW DAY'S, BUT BROTHER BIGLAZY903 LET'S JUST SHAME THE DEVIL & SAY THAT (IF GOD BEFORE US WHO CAN BE AGAINST US) NOTHING & NOBODY. 
BROTHER BIGLAZY903 DON'T LET NO ONE TAKE YOU OUT OF YOUR CHARACTER IN BELIEVING IN (GOD). KEEP ON PRAYING & GOD WILL DO THE REST.

BE BLESS MY BROTHER
BE BLESS WHERE EVER THIS LIFE LEADS YOU
LET ME ENCOURAGE YOU 
LET ME SPEAK LIFE TO YOU
U CAN DEPEND ON GOD TO SEE YOU THROUGH
U CAN DEPEND ON ME TO PRAY FOR YOU

I PRAY FOR YOU
YOU PRAY FOR ME
AND WATCH GOD CHANGE THINGS

BE BLESS BROTHER & STAY PRAYED UP :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE YOU THE LORD. O GIVE THANKS TO THE LORD; FOR HE IS GOOD: FOR HIS MERCY ENDURES FOR EVER. :angel:


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 12 2010, 09:05 PM~17771012
> *So if you think about it. It's not me who wont leave you guys alone, it's you guys who come on a lowrider website and try to push your religious beliefs. Maybe you guys should take your religion to a religious forum and close this topic.
> *


Remember this Forum is for Lowriders, and that also includes Christian Lowriders 
:thumbsup: Most people might think all lowriders are evil, or that every one is a cholo but thats not truth, its who ever has a car or had a car and wants to be in the lowrider movement. :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GALATIANS CHP.6 VERSE 7 & 8

7. BE NOT DECEIVED; GOD IS NOT MOCKED: FOR WHATSOEVER A MAN SOWS, THAT SHALL HE ALSO REAP.

8. FOR HE THAT SOWS TO HIS FLESH SHALL OF THE FLESH REAP CORRUPTION; BUT HE THAT SOWS TO THE SPIRIT SHALL OF THE SPIRIT REAP LIFE EVERLASTING.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 12 2010, 09:23 PM~17771140
> *PRAISE YOU THE LORD. O GIVE THANKS TO THE LORD; FOR HE IS GOOD: FOR HIS MERCY ENDURES FOR EVER. :angel:
> *


AMEN


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 12 2010, 09:05 PM~17771012
> *So if you think about it. It's not me who wont leave you guys alone, it's you guys who come on a lowrider website and try to push your religious beliefs. Maybe you guys should take your religion to a religious forum and close this topic.
> *


U GOT IT ALL WRONG DUEZ, BECAUSE IF U THINK ABOUT IT THE TOPIC NAME IS ( CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS CHECK IN! ) NOT FOR U TO BE IN HERE DOWN TALKING THE PEOPLE OF ( GOD ), BUT U KNOW WHAT UR BEING CONVICTED, BECAUSE WHY ELSE ARE U IN THIS TOPIC ALL THE TIME, WITH THE MOST POSTS ON HERE. IT'S A REASON FOR EVERY THING, AND I JUST THINK THAT DEEP DOWN INSIDE DUEZ U KNOW THAT THERE IS A ( GOD ), AND U JUST WON'T ADMIT IT. LAST BUT NOT LEAST IF YOUR NOT CONVICTED THEN, MAYBE U NEED TO START UP YOUR OWN TOPIC, AND STAY OFF OF THIS TOPIC, BECAUSE HONESTLY DUEZ ( THE WORD OF GOD ) KEEPS GOING & GOING & GOING. 

U HAVE A GOoD EVENING DUEZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Jun 12 2010, 10:36 PM~17771238
> *Remember this Forum is for Lowriders,  and that also includes Christian Lowriders
> :thumbsup: Most people might think all lowriders are evil, or that every one is a cholo but thats not truth, its who ever has a car or had a car and wants to be in the lowrider movement. :biggrin:
> *


I think christians are evil. All the negativity comes from you guys trying to share your evil ways on a lowrider website.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 12 2010, 11:02 PM~17771419
> *U GOT IT ALL WRONG DUEZ, BECAUSE IF U THINK ABOUT IT THE TOPIC NAME IS      ( CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS CHECK IN! ) NOT FOR U TO BE IN HERE DOWN TALKING THE PEOPLE OF ( GOD ), BUT U KNOW WHAT UR BEING CONVICTED, BECAUSE WHY ELSE ARE U IN THIS TOPIC ALL THE TIME, WITH THE MOST POSTS ON HERE. IT'S A REASON FOR EVERY THING, AND I JUST THINK THAT DEEP DOWN INSIDE DUEZ U KNOW THAT THERE IS A ( GOD ), AND U JUST WON'T ADMIT IT. LAST BUT NOT LEAST IF YOUR NOT CONVICTED THEN, MAYBE U NEED TO START UP YOUR OWN TOPIC, AND STAY OFF OF THIS TOPIC, BECAUSE HONESTLY DUEZ ( THE WORD OF GOD ) KEEPS GOING & GOING & GOING.
> 
> U HAVE A GOoD EVENING DUEZ :thumbsup:
> *


I think you keep coming to this topic because deep down you know there is no god. And you only want to read my posts.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 12 2010, 10:14 PM~17771066
> *I KNOW IT'S HARD BROTHER BIGLAZY903, ESPECIALLY IN THE ECONOMY THAT WE ARE IN NOW DAY'S, BUT BROTHER BIGLAZY903 LET'S JUST SHAME THE DEVIL & SAY THAT (IF GOD BEFORE US WHO CAN BE AGAINST US) NOTHING & NOBODY.
> BROTHER BIGLAZY903 DON'T LET NO ONE TAKE YOU OUT OF YOUR CHARACTER IN BELIEVING IN (GOD). KEEP ON PRAYING & GOD WILL DO THE REST.
> 
> BE BLESS MY BROTHER
> BE BLESS WHERE EVER THIS LIFE LEADS YOU
> LET ME ENCOURAGE YOU
> LET ME SPEAK LIFE TO YOU
> U CAN DEPEND ON GOD TO SEE YOU THROUGH
> U CAN DEPEND ON ME TO PRAY FOR YOU
> 
> I PRAY FOR YOU
> YOU PRAY FOR ME
> AND WATCH GOD CHANGE THINGS
> 
> BE BLESS BROTHER & STAY PRAYED UP  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Your "brother" just lost his house and his job. How are you gonna help your brother?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 12 2010, 10:05 PM~17771442
> *Your "brother" just lost his house and his job. How are you gonna help your brother?
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS HE & HIS FAMILY IS COVERED IN THE NAME OF JESUS :angel: 

PRAYERS GO UP & BLESSINGS COME DOWN ( HALLELUJAH ) :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 12 2010, 11:17 PM~17771529
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS HE & HIS FAMILY IS COVERED IN THE NAME OF JESUS :angel:
> 
> PRAYERS GO UP & BLESSINGS COME DOWN ( HALLELUJAH ) :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


He talks about god like prays all the time. Was his blessing a flooded house? Your logic is flawed, a god cant help him.


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 12 2010, 10:04 PM~17771435
> *I think you keep coming to this topic because deep down you know there is no god. And you only want to read my posts.
> *


THE DEVIL IS A LIAR AND SO ARE U.

THERE IS A ( GOD ) & ALWAYS WILL BE.

I CAN CARE LESS ABOUT WHAT U POST IN HERE, BUT IF U GOT THE MOST POSTS ON A CHRISTIAN TOPIC, THAT RIGHT THERE SHOULD TELL U SOMETHING :biggrin: ( THE WORD OF GOD IS TRUE ), AND YOUR JUST CURIOUS. LIKE I SAID A WHILE BACK ( DON'T HATE JUST PARTICIPATE ) ( GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN ), THE ( WORD OF GOD IS FOR EVERY BODY ) :wow: BECAUSE HIS MERCY ENDURES FOR EVER.

STOP TRYING TO DISCOURAGE PEOPLE IN THIS TOPIC, BECAUSE ( GOD IS NOT THE AUTHOR OF CONFUSION ) :no: . SO THE ONLY THING LEFT IS THE ENEMY WHO DISCOURAGES PEOPLE :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

NOTHING ELSE TO TALK ABOUT DUEZ, BUT ( PRAISE THE LORD! )...

GOoD EVENING


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 12 2010, 10:25 PM~17771581
> *
> *


PRIASE THE LORD BROTHER HOMEBOYZ :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS NIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HEY DUEZ U 2 HAVE A GOoD NIGHT.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 12 2010, 11:36 PM~17771653
> *THE DEVIL IS A LIAR AND SO ARE U.
> 
> THERE IS A ( GOD ) & ALWAYS WILL BE.
> 
> I CAN CARE LESS ABOUT WHAT U POST IN HERE, BUT IF U GOT THE MOST POSTS ON A CHRISTIAN TOPIC, THAT RIGHT THERE SHOULD TELL U SOMETHING  :biggrin:  ( THE WORD OF GOD IS TRUE ), AND YOUR JUST CURIOUS. LIKE I SAID A WHILE BACK ( DON'T HATE JUST PARTICIPATE ) ( GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN ), THE  ( WORD OF GOD IS FOR EVERY BODY  ) :wow:  BECAUSE HIS MERCY ENDURES FOR EVER.
> 
> STOP TRYING TO DISCOURAGE PEOPLE IN THIS TOPIC, BECAUSE ( GOD IS NOT THE AUTHOR OF CONFUSION )  :no: .  SO THE ONLY THING LEFT IS THE ENEMY WHO DISCOURAGES PEOPLE :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> NOTHING ELSE TO TALK ABOUT DUEZ, BUT ( PRAISE THE LORD! )...
> 
> GOoD EVENING
> *


The devil is make believe too. It's amazing that you guys think this stuff is real.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 12 2010, 11:42 PM~17771686
> *HEY DUEZ U 2 HAVE A GOoD NIGHT.
> *


WHY TYPE IN ALL CAPS EXCEPT FOR THE LETTER o? IS THE SECOND

LETTER o THE DEVIL OR SOMETHING?


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Jun 12 2010, 09:36 PM~17771238
> *Remember this Forum is for Lowriders,  and that also includes Christian Lowriders
> :thumbsup: Most people might think all lowriders are evil, or that every one is a cholo but thats not truth, its who ever has a car or had a car and wants to be in the lowrider movement. :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning. Storms passed! And all looks good out to ride to church this morning.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 13 2010, 05:40 AM~17772864
> *Morning. Storms passed! And all looks good out to ride to church this morning.
> *


amen


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

CHURCH WAS GOOD TODAY :yes: 

THE TOPIC WAS ( GOD IS A 3D DIMENSIONAL GOD ).

MEANING - FATHER, SON, & AND THE HOLY SPIRIT


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 13 2010, 06:02 AM~17771419
> *U GOT IT ALL WRONG DUEZ, BECAUSE IF U THINK ABOUT IT THE TOPIC NAME IS      ( CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS CHECK IN! ) NOT FOR U TO BE IN HERE DOWN TALKING THE PEOPLE OF ( GOD ), BUT U KNOW WHAT UR BEING CONVERTED, BECAUSE WHY ELSE ARE U IN THIS TOPIC ALL THE TIME, WITH THE MOST POSTS ON HERE. IT'S A REASON FOR EVERY THING, AND I JUST THINK THAT DEEP DOWN INSIDE DUEZ U KNOW THAT THERE IS A ( GOD ), AND U JUST WON'T ADMIT IT. LAST BUT NOT LEAST IF YOUR NOT CONVERTED THEN, MAYBE U NEED TO START UP YOUR OWN TOPIC, AND STAY OFF OF THIS TOPIC, BECAUSE HONESTLY DUEZ      ( THE WORD OF GOD ) KEEPS GOING & GOING & GOING.
> 
> U HAVE A GOoD EVENING DUEZ :thumbsup:
> *



fixed it :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## leo

:uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Jun 13 2010, 06:46 AM~17772994-->
> 
> 
> 
> amen
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CERTIFIED [email protected] 13 2010, 12:25 PM~17774606
> *CHURCH WAS GOOD TODAY :yes:
> 
> THE TOPIC WAS ( GOD IS A 3D DIMENSIONAL GOD ).
> 
> MEANING - FATHER, SON, & AND THE HOLY SPIRIT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ours was , your never to big to ask for help..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-leo_@Jun 13 2010, 05:13 PM~17776009
> *:uh:
> *


you made a choice to read and post here.. If you want you can kick rocks. :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 13 2010, 05:48 PM~17776202
> *
> Ours was , your never to big to ask for help..
> you made a choice to read and post here.. If you want you can kick rocks. :biggrin:
> *


 Im free to make coments as I feel, You did not have to read mine either, Im rolling my eyes at the change switch craft made, It was stated just fine the first time,

*Freedom of speech,* 

it was one of the things are founding fathers did not have when they escaped religious persecution and came here.

you are free to coment as well, or as you stated kick rocks


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 13 2010, 06:01 PM~17776293
> *Im free to make coments as I feel, You did not have to read mine either, Im rolling my eyes at the change switch craft made, It was stated just fine the first time,
> 
> Freedom of speech,
> 
> it was one of the things are founding fathers did not have when they escaped religious persecution and came here.
> 
> you are free to coment as well, or as you stated kick rocks
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! HALLELUJAH! PRAISE THE LORD! HALLELUJAH!

BROTHER'S & SISTER'S MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS NIGHT IN JESUS NAME :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 12 2010, 10:03 PM~17771428
> *I think christians are evil. All the negativity comes from you guys trying to share your evil ways on a lowrider website.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: DUEZ

1 CHRONICLES CHP. 16 VERSE 22

22. SAYING, TOUCH NOT MY ANOINTED, AND DO MY PROPHETS NO HARM.

KEEP YOUR :rant: OFF OF ( GOD'S ) PEOPLE.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

a photo shoot my wife and i did. these are quick proofs let me know what you all think I should do diffrent.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 13 2010, 10:42 PM~17778350
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  DUEZ
> 
> 1 CHRONICLES CHP. 16 VERSE 22
> 
> 22. SAYING, TOUCH NOT MY ANOINTED, AND DO MY PROPHETS NO HARM.
> 
> KEEP YOUR  :rant: OFF OF ( GOD'S ) PEOPLE.
> *


Is that what your evil book says? :wow:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 12 2010, 03:08 PM~17768999
> *Are you wearing holloween makeup.  :cheesy:
> *


Looks like Down Syndrome to me. (Not joking) :|


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jun 13 2010, 10:19 PM~17778735-->
> 
> 
> 
> a photo shoot my wife and i did. these are quick proofs let me know what you all think I should do diffrent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing pictures need is a real car in them (American rwd).. :cheesy: ( I have a 735il)  lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Jun 14 2010, 03:22 AM~17779964
> *Looks like Down Syndrome to me. (Not joking)  :|
> *


Hes a special littlee guy.. :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

BMW pics looks good Nim, she did a good job. So does the cupcake tower, with Mr. Bill at the bottom.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 14 2010, 07:59 AM~17780309
> *Only thing pictures need is a real car in them (American rwd).. :cheesy: ( I have a 735il)  lol
> Hes a special littlee guy.. :biggrin:
> *


LOL soon I will be photographing lowriders LOL. thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jun 14 2010, 09:36 AM~17780757
> *BMW pics looks good Nim, she did a good job. So does the cupcake tower, with Mr. Bill at the bottom.
> *


Thanks, I decorated those cupcakes LOL and it does look mr. Bill LOL it's supposed to be a scientist :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

:0


----------



## HB WIRES

YESTERDAY KICKIN AT THE GROUPE RIV CAR SHOW


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 14 2010, 03:29 PM~17783610
> * YESTERDAY KICKIN AT THE GROUPE RIV CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Jun 14 2010, 01:29 PM~17783610-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Jun 14 2010, 10:01 AM~17781909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So, who are all these people?


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 14 2010, 02:43 PM~17784260
> *So, who are all these people?
> *


The white guy with Rollerz only shirt, is Troy the national pres of R O, I dont know who the guy is with him, it sure dont look like Keith aka (homeboyz) if it is he has changed his apperance.

In the other pic *I think* the skinny tall brother is 96 roadmaster, and im not sure about the other guy.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Jun 14 2010, 01:29 PM~17783610-->
> 
> 
> 
> YESTERDAY KICKIN AT THE GROUPE RIV CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-leo_@Jun 14 2010, 02:53 PM~17784345
> *The white guy with Rollerz only shirt, is Troy the national pres of R O, I dont know who the guy is with him, it sure dont look like Keith aka (homeboyz) if it is he has changed his apperance.
> 
> In the other pic I think the skinny tall brother is 96 roadmaster, and im not sure about the other guy.
> *


 :nono: :nosad:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 14 2010, 11:01 AM~17781909
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's repentence on the right.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 14 2010, 02:29 PM~17783610
> * YESTERDAY KICKIN AT THE GROUPE RIV CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 14 2010, 04:48 PM~17785324
> *:biggrin:
> :nono:  :nosad:
> *


Thats why I bolded the (I THINK) part


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 14 2010, 03:29 PM~17783610
> * YESTERDAY KICKIN AT THE GROUPE RIV CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got da AIDS or something? You look rather sickly.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 14 2010, 01:13 AM~17776009
> *:uh:
> *



it's all good roll your eyes.....on a side note, nice monte bro! :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Pyrit_@Jun 14 2010, 05:07 PM~17785525
> *You got da AIDS or something? You look rather sickly.
> *


IT CALLED 24.7 SPORTS CLUB,AND I BEEN FASTING NO AIDS NO DRUGS 16 YEARS DRUG FREE :cheesy: ITS JUST THE LOVE THAT I HAVE FOR THE LORD


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE OF ( GOD ) :wave: :wave: :wave: 

BROTHER'S & SISTER'S MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 14 2010, 11:47 PM~17790595
> *IT CALLED 24.7 SPORTS CLUB,AND I BEEN FASTING  NO AIDS  NO DRUGS 16 YEARS DRUG FREE  :cheesy:  ITS JUST THE LOVE THAT I HAVE FOR THE LORD
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

TTT FOR OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

I think Zeus is mad at Jesus for trying to take credit for his work....... :0 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_lightning_strikes_jesus_statue









"MONROE, Ohio – A six-story-tall statue of Jesus Christ with his arms raised along a highway was struck by lightning in a thunderstorm Monday night and burned to the ground, police said."


----------



## Duez

-From Yahoo comments

"This is proof that THOR is the true God. Certainly "Jesus" would not strick down his own likeness nor would his father (or the third being - the holy spirit). Pray to THOR so you will be saved, before it is too late. What have you got to lose? If we are wrong and there is no Thor, then you just die. But if we are right, then you will have life after death with Thor (the true God)."


----------



## Duez

> *When my house burns down is that a sign from God that I shouls live outside?*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 14 2010, 10:01 AM~17781909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Repentance....That you?!?!











:roflmao: I'm just fukin with you mayne :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon. Thank all you guys for your prayers. I needed them today. Had to attend a good mans home going. It was very very hard! He will be missed.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:angel: J :angel: E :angel: S :angel: U :angel: S :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY BROTHERS & SISTER'S :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 16 2010, 10:13 AM~17803749
> *PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY BROTHERS & SISTER'S  :thumbsup:
> *


AM HEADED TO CHURCH RIGTH NOW TO PRAY FOR THE WORLD


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 16 2010, 10:20 AM~17803819
> *AM HEADED TO CHURCH RIGTH NOW TO PRAY FOR THE WORLD
> *



GOD IS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 6 2010, 05:34 PM~17412588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> BE BLESSED MY BROTHER
> BE BLESSED MY SISTER
> BE BLESSED WHERE EVER THIS LIFE LEAD'S U
> 
> LET ME ENCOURAGE U
> LET ME SPEAK LIFE TO U
> 
> U CAN DEPEND ON GOD TO SEE U THROUGH
> U CAN DEPEND ON ME TO PRAY FOR U
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 16 2010, 11:22 AM~17804324
> *[/size][/color]
> *


I play it at church.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 16 2010, 12:06 PM~17804715
> *I play it at church.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 14 2010, 11:47 PM~17790595
> *IT CALLED 24.7 SPORTS CLUB,AND I BEEN FASTING  NO AIDS  NO DRUGS 16 YEARS DRUG FREE  :cheesy:  ITS JUST THE LOVE THAT I HAVE FOR THE LORD
> *



Thats the light of God shining on us you can tell a person has changed May God bless you all brothers and sisters .


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Jun 16 2010, 01:13 PM~17804775
> *Thats the light of God shining on us you can tell a person has changed May God bless you all brothers and sisters .
> *


Was it the light of god that made him a drug addict 16 yeargs ago?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD IS GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Duez

What do people base the "god is great" phrase on. Nobody has ever met him, seend anything he has done, spoken to him. What makes him great?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 16 2010, 02:04 PM~17805812
> *What do people base the "god is great" phrase on. Nobody has ever met him, seend anything he has done, spoken to him. What makes him great?
> *


shut the fuck up!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:thumbsup: AWESOME GOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 16 2010, 03:11 PM~17805888
> *shut the fuck up!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Jun 16 2010, 12:13 PM~17804775
> *Thats the light of God shining on us you can tell a person has changed May God bless you all brothers and sisters .
> *


 ( IN JESUS NAME ).


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PROVERBS (CHP. 12 VERSES 12-28)

12. THE WICKED DESIRES THE NET OF EVIL MEN: BUT THE ROOT OF THE RIGHTEOUS YIELDS FRUIT.

13. THE WICKED IS SNARED BY THE TRANSGRESSION OF HIS LIPS: BUT THE JUST SHALL COME OUT OF TROUBLE.

14. A MAN SHALL BE SATISFIED WITH GOOD BY THE FRUIT OF HIS MOUTH: AND THE RECOMPENCE OF A MAN'S HANDS SHALL BE RENDERED TO HIM.

15. THE WAY OF A FOOL IS RIGHT IN HIS OWN EYES: BUT HE THAT HEARKENS TO COUNSEL IS WISE.

16. A FOOL'S WRATH IS PRESENTLY KNOWN: BUT A PRUDENT MAN COVERS SHAME.

17. HE THAT SPEAKS TRUTH SHOWS FORTH RIGHTEOUSNESS: BUT A FALSE WITNESS DECEIT.

18. THERE IS THAT SPEAKS LIKE THE PIERCINGS OF A SWORD: BUT THE TONGUE OF THE WISE IS HEALTH.

19. THE LIP OF TRUTH SHALL BE ESTABLISHED FOR EVER: BUT A LYING TONGUE IS BUT FOR A MOMENT.

20. DECEIT IS IN THE HEART OF THEM THAT IMAGINE EVIL: BUT TO THE COUNSELORS OF PEACE IS JOY.

21. THERE SHALL NO EVIL HAPPEN TO THE JUST: BUT THE WICKED SHALL BE FILLED WITH MISCHIEF.

22. LYING LIPS ARE ABOMINATION TO THE LORD: BUT THEY THAT DEAL TRULY ARE HIS DELIGHT.

23. A PRUDENT MAN CONCEALS KNOWLEDGE: BUT THE HEART OF FOOLS PROCLAIMS FOOLISHNESS.

24. THE HAND OF THE DILIGENT SHALL BEAR RULE: BUT THE SLOTHFUL SHALL BE UNDER TRIBUTE.

25. HEAVINESS IN THE HEART OF MAN MAKES IT STOOP: BUT A GOOD WORD MAKES IT GLAD.

26. THE RIGHTEOUS IS MORE EXCELLENT THAN HIS NEIGHBOR: BUT THE WAY OF THE WICKED SEDUCES THEM.

27. THE SLOTHFUL MAN ROASTS NOT THAT WHICH HE TOOK IN HUNTING: BUT THE 
SUBSTANCE OF A DILIGENT MAN IS PRECIOUS.

28. IN THE WAY OF RIGHTEOUSNESS IS LIFE; AND IN THE PATHWAY THEREOF THERE IS NO DEATH.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 16 2010, 03:51 PM~17806306
> *PROVERBS (CHP. 12 VERSES 12-28)
> 
> 12. THE WICKED DESIRES THE NET OF EVIL MEN: BUT THE ROOT OF THE RIGHTEOUS YIELDS FRUIT.
> 
> 13. THE WICKED IS SNARED BY THE TRANSGRESSION OF HIS LIPS: BUT THE JUST SHALL COME OUT OF TROUBLE.
> 
> 14. A MAN SHALL BE SATISFIED WITH GOOD BY THE FRUIT OF HIS MOUTH: AND THE RECOMPENCE OF A MAN'S HANDS SHALL BE RENDERED TO HIM.
> 
> 15. THE WAY OF A FOOL IS RIGHT IN HIS OWN EYES: BUT HE THAT HEARKENS TO COUNSEL IS WISE.
> 
> 16. A FOOL'S WRATH IS PRESENTLY KNOWN: BUT A PRUDENT MAN COVERS SHAME.
> 
> 17. HE THAT SPEAKS TRUTH SHOWS FORTH RIGHTEOUSNESS: BUT A FALSE WITNESS DECEIT.
> 
> 18. THERE IS THAT SPEAKS LIKE THE PIERCINGS OF A SWORD: BUT THE TONGUE OF THE WISE IS HEALTH.
> 
> 19. THE LIP OF TRUTH SHALL BE ESTABLISHED FOR EVER: BUT A LYING TONGUE IS BUT FOR A MOMENT.
> 
> 20. DECEIT IS IN THE HEART OF THEM THAT IMAGINE EVIL: BUT TO THE COUNSELORS OF PEACE IS JOY.
> 
> 21. THERE SHALL NO EVIL HAPPEN TO THE JUST: BUT THE WICKED SHALL BE FILLED WITH MISCHIEF.
> 
> 22. LYING LIPS ARE ABOMINATION TO THE LORD: BUT THEY THAT DEAL TRULY ARE HIS DELIGHT.
> 
> 23. A PRUDENT MAN CONCEALS KNOWLEDGE: BUT THE HEART OF FOOLS PROCLAIMS FOOLISHNESS.
> 
> 24. THE HAND OF THE DILIGENT SHALL BEAR RULE: BUT THE SLOTHFUL SHALL BE UNDER TRIBUTE.
> 
> 25. HEAVINESS IN THE HEART OF MAN MAKES IT STOOP: BUT A GOOD WORD MAKES IT GLAD.
> 
> 26. THE RIGHTEOUS IS MORE EXCELLENT THAN HIS NEIGHBOR: BUT THE WAY OF THE WICKED SEDUCES THEM.
> 
> 27. THE SLOTHFUL MAN ROASTS NOT THAT WHICH HE TOOK IN HUNTING: BUT THE
> SUBSTANCE OF A DILIGENT MAN IS PRECIOUS.
> 
> 28. IN THE WAY OF RIGHTEOUSNESS IS LIFE; AND IN THE PATHWAY THEREOF THERE IS NO DEATH.
> *


Read any other books lately?


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 16 2010, 02:51 PM~17806306
> *PROVERBS (CHP. 12 VERSES 12-28)
> 
> 12. THE WICKED DESIRES THE NET OF EVIL MEN: BUT THE ROOT OF THE RIGHTEOUS YIELDS FRUIT.
> 
> 13. THE WICKED IS SNARED BY THE TRANSGRESSION OF HIS LIPS: BUT THE JUST SHALL COME OUT OF TROUBLE.
> 
> 14. A MAN SHALL BE SATISFIED WITH GOOD BY THE FRUIT OF HIS MOUTH: AND THE RECOMPENCE OF A MAN'S HANDS SHALL BE RENDERED TO HIM.
> 
> 15. THE WAY OF A FOOL IS RIGHT IN HIS OWN EYES: BUT HE THAT HEARKENS TO COUNSEL IS WISE.
> 
> 16. A FOOL'S WRATH IS PRESENTLY KNOWN: BUT A PRUDENT MAN COVERS SHAME.
> 
> 17. HE THAT SPEAKS TRUTH SHOWS FORTH RIGHTEOUSNESS: BUT A FALSE WITNESS DECEIT.
> 
> 18. THERE IS THAT SPEAKS LIKE THE PIERCINGS OF A SWORD: BUT THE TONGUE OF THE WISE IS HEALTH.
> 
> 19. THE LIP OF TRUTH SHALL BE ESTABLISHED FOR EVER: BUT A LYING TONGUE IS BUT FOR A MOMENT.
> 
> 20. DECEIT IS IN THE HEART OF THEM THAT IMAGINE EVIL: BUT TO THE COUNSELORS OF PEACE IS JOY.
> 
> 21. THERE SHALL NO EVIL HAPPEN TO THE JUST: BUT THE WICKED SHALL BE FILLED WITH MISCHIEF.
> 
> 22. LYING LIPS ARE ABOMINATION TO THE LORD: BUT THEY THAT DEAL TRULY ARE HIS DELIGHT.
> 
> 23. A PRUDENT MAN CONCEALS KNOWLEDGE: BUT THE HEART OF FOOLS PROCLAIMS FOOLISHNESS.
> 
> 24. THE HAND OF THE DILIGENT SHALL BEAR RULE: BUT THE SLOTHFUL SHALL BE UNDER TRIBUTE.
> 
> 25. HEAVINESS IN THE HEART OF MAN MAKES IT STOOP: BUT A GOOD WORD MAKES IT GLAD.
> 
> 26. THE RIGHTEOUS IS MORE EXCELLENT THAN HIS NEIGHBOR: BUT THE WAY OF THE WICKED SEDUCES THEM.
> 
> 27. THE SLOTHFUL MAN ROASTS NOT THAT WHICH HE TOOK IN HUNTING: BUT THE
> SUBSTANCE OF A DILIGENT MAN IS PRECIOUS.
> 
> 28. IN THE WAY OF RIGHTEOUSNESS IS LIFE; AND IN THE PATHWAY THEREOF THERE IS NO DEATH.
> *



Live simply, so you can simply live


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jun 16 2010, 01:46 PM~17805613-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOD IS GREAT!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 16 2010, 02:11 PM~17805888
> *shut the fuck up!!!!
> *


Reminds me of this...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 16 2010, 03:04 PM~17806433
> *Read any other books lately?
> *


NO, JUST THE WORD OF (GOD) WHICH IS THE TRUTH FOR EVER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 16 2010, 03:05 PM~17806446
> *Live simply, so you can simply live
> *



LIVE FOR GOD & YOU WILL LIVE FOR EVER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1940chevy

GOD IS GOOD :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## laidlow62

One from Mississippi checking in.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Jun 16 2010, 05:08 PM~17807674
> *GOD IS GOOD  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *



ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by laidlow62_@Jun 16 2010, 05:54 PM~17808093
> *One from Mississippi checking in.
> *



WELCOME :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 16 2010, 04:57 PM~17807541
> *
> LIVE FOR GOD & YOU WILL LIVE FOR EVER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That quote directly contradicts the circle of life.
Everything has a start and a finish, and on a long enough time line, a human life is insignificant.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 16 2010, 02:11 PM~17805888
> *shut the fuck up!!!!
> *


thanks homie! now, dont curse anymore :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by laidlow62_@Jun 16 2010, 05:54 PM~17808093
> *One from Mississippi checking in.
> *


 :h5: Thats wut up! Please keep passing through fam! We in the Lord are all we got! :biggrin: And we in the Lord are all we need! :angel: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 16 2010, 06:17 PM~17808320
> *That quote directly contradicts the circle of life.
> Everything has a start and a finish, and on a long enough time line, a human life is insignificant.
> *


Shes referring to not having to have the second death, which is to Die in hell forever.
Which is why you have always heard that Jesus saves. Speaking of your soul. We all know the body dies, unfortunately ALL dont know thats Just the Body. The soul has another place to go once the body's dead.

The circle of life is mad made. Its called theory. Theory is a thought only/guess = worthless in reality, like using drugs.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 16 2010, 04:51 PM~17807467
> *Reminds me of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know just why he got pissed, from haters dissing someone having a good time living happy. Like your reactions to someone saying something disrespectful to you and yours would be a good reaction. 
....He's a man, just like the rest of us. Not Jesus Christ....
Finger pointing at any Christian or non-Christian is completely useless, being no one including Christians can EVER be perfect. And Christ (our follower if you still aint noticed) is the one that said so.

Move on with the wasteful comments. You know wussup already rza. You aint as dumb as the rest, but its jacked up you still cant be expected to pass respect.

"Live simply, so you can simply live" -Leo

How about "Live and let live" -God

Following either would actually result in friendly comments in this room at the least...

---In Lowriding, most know "Its all about respect"
In Christianity, its completely known, Its all about "Love"

Where is either?????????????????


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 16 2010, 06:46 PM~17808657
> *Shes referring to not having to have the second death, which is to Die in hell forever.
> Which is why you have always heard that Jesus saves. Speaking of your soul. We all know the body dies, unfortunately ALL dont know thats Just the Body. The soul has another place to go once the body's dead.
> 
> The circle of life is mad made. Its called theory. Theory is a thought only/guess = worthless in reality, like using drugs.
> *


Is not the bible written by a man, man made, or is it mad made :dunno:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 16 2010, 06:52 PM~17808712
> *You know just why he got pissed, from haters dissing someone having a good time living happy.  Like your reactions to someone saying something disrespectful to you and yours would be a good reaction.
> ....He's a man, just like the rest of us. Not Jesus Christ....
> Finger pointing at any Christian or non-Christian is completely useless, being no one including Christians can EVER be perfect. And Christ (our follower if you still aint noticed) is the one that said so.
> 
> Move on with the wasteful comments. You know wussup already rza. You aint as dumb as the rest, but its jacked up you still cant be expected to pass respect.
> 
> "Live simply, so you can simply live"  -Leo
> 
> How about "Live and let live"   -God
> 
> Following either would actually result in friendly comments in this room at the least...
> 
> ---In Lowriding, most know "Its all about respect"
> In Christianity, its completely known, Its all about "Love"
> 
> Where is either?????????????????
> *


I like it the way I stated it thx


----------



## leo

Repentance, Did your heritage beleave in christianity, seems to me as an african american you could apply this same logic,




There are people like the aborigines who do not know the word of the christian faith, because they are untouched, does that mean there souls are going to hell


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 16 2010, 06:42 PM~17808606
> *:h5:  Thats wut up! Please keep passing through fam! We in the Lord are all we got!  :biggrin:  And we in the Lord are all we need! :angel:  :angel:
> *


AMEN BROTHER REPENTANCE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 16 2010, 06:46 PM~17808657
> *Shes referring to not having to have the second death, which is to Die in hell forever.
> Which is why you have always heard that Jesus saves. Speaking of your soul. We all know the body dies, unfortunately ALL dont know thats Just the Body. The soul has another place to go once the body's dead.
> 
> The circle of life is mad made. Its called theory. Theory is a thought only/guess = worthless in reality, like using drugs.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 16 2010, 03:46 PM~17805613
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

Praise GOD for another day of life. I pray the scales would fall from the the eyes of those that are blinded by the god of this world.

I love it when people keep coming in here asking for answers...because I know they are searching. Every man has a GOD size void in his heart and is looking for answers. Only the truth of GOD's Word can help shed light on that and only GOD Himself can fill the void.

Blessing to all those brothers and sisters in the faith.


----------



## jvasquez

1 John 5:5
Who is it that overcomes the world? Only he who believes that Jesus is the Son of God.


----------



## jvasquez

Colossians 4:5
Behave yourselves wisely [living prudently and with discretion] in your relations with those of the outside world (the non-Christians), making the very most of the time and seizing (buying up) the opportunity.


----------



## jvasquez

Mark 11:23
For verily I say unto you, That whosoever shall say unto this mountain, Be thou removed, and be thou cast into the sea; and shall not doubt in his heart, but shall believe that those things which he saith shall come to pass; he shall have whatsoever he saith.


----------



## jvasquez

Luke 4:8
And Jesus answered and said unto him, Get thee behind me, Satan: for it is written, Thou shalt worship the Lord thy God, and him only shalt thou serve.


----------



## jvasquez

1 Samuel 16:7
But the LORD said to Samuel, "Do not consider his appearance or his height, for I have rejected him. The LORD does not look at the things man looks at. Man looks at the outward appearance, but the LORD looks at the heart."


----------



## jvasquez

Proverbs 12:23
A prudent man keeps his knowledge to himself, but the heart of fools blurts out folly.


----------



## jvasquez

Proverbs 19:21
Many are the plans in a man's heart, but it is the LORD's purpose that prevails.


----------



## jvasquez

Proverbs 27:19
As water reflects a face, so a man's heart reflects the man.


----------



## jvasquez

*John 3:16

For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.*


----------



## NIMSTER64

MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS HOW ABOUT WE JUST CHECK IN TO SAY HELLO AND TO SEE HOW GOD THE FATHER HAS BLESSED US. I THINK THAT WOULD BE A GREAT WAY TO APROACH THE TOPIC. IF SOME ONE HAS A QUESTION WE WILL PROVIDE A PM . OTHERWISE IT WILL BE DELETED. NOW LETS LOW RIDE CUS THE MOVEMENT IS DIEING OUT. DUEZ ITS TIME TO RIDE Lets all post our rides. Duez you start homie. we will follow. lets keep it lowriding home boy.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 17 2010, 12:28 AM~17811055
> *MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS HOW ABOUT WE JUST CHECK IN TO SAY HELLO AND TO SEE HOW GOD THE FATHER HAS BLESSED US. I THINK THAT WOULD BE A GREAT WAY TO APROACH THE TOPIC. IF SOME ONE HAS A QUESTION WE WILL PROVIDE A PM . OTHERWISE IT WILL BE DELETED. NOW LETS LOW RIDE CUS THE MOVEMENT IS DIEING OUT. DUEZ ITS TIME TO RIDE Lets all post our rides. Duez you start homie. we will follow. lets keep it lowriding home boy.
> *


Checking in from last weekend's events:

Supported Rollerz Only FTW Benefit, 3 shows and the EPIC CRUISE this weekend. Had fun doing it. 

Saturday, Rollerz Only Benefit


















Saturday LUX Show in Rockwall



























Saturday Night "Epic Cruise" (Thanks to Sin7 for the video) :thumbsup:





Sunday ULC Benefit Show









Sunday Cowboys Life CC Benefit Show


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 17 2010, 12:28 AM~17811055
> *MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS HOW ABOUT WE JUST CHECK IN TO SAY HELLO AND TO SEE HOW GOD THE FATHER HAS BLESSED US. I THINK THAT WOULD BE A GREAT WAY TO APROACH THE TOPIC. IF SOME ONE HAS A QUESTION WE WILL PROVIDE A PM . OTHERWISE IT WILL BE DELETED. NOW LETS LOW RIDE CUS THE MOVEMENT IS DIEING OUT. DUEZ ITS TIME TO RIDE Lets all post our rides. Duez you start homie. we will follow. lets keep it lowriding home boy.
> *


:thumbsup:

Checking in one more time:

Alright well, I got it back but still not done. It's definitely looking good, but want to get more done on the trunk to finish and that's it...once again. Mike Leal "Duke" from Mellow Kings CC in Garland, TX is the artist. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Psalm 14 

English Standard Version 

the internet is not coperating. but please read this chapter and coment on it. some one can post it. that would be great. God Bless.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 17 2010, 12:57 AM~17811363
> *Checking in from last weekend's events:
> 
> Supported Rollerz Only FTW Benefit, 3 shows and the EPIC CRUISE this weekend. Had fun doing it.
> 
> Saturday, Rollerz Only Benefit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday LUX Show in Rockwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Night "Epic Cruise" (Thanks to Sin7 for the video) :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday ULC Benefit Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Cowboys Life CC Benefit Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: God Bless homie :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 16 2010, 07:46 PM~17808657
> *Shes referring to not having to have the second death, which is to Die in hell forever.
> Which is why you have always heard that Jesus saves. Speaking of your soul. We all know the body dies, unfortunately ALL dont know thats Just the Body. The soul has another place to go once the body's dead.
> 
> The circle of life is mad made. Its called theory. Theory is a thought only/guess = worthless in reality, like using drugs.
> *


So man eating plants that grow especially well where dead men are buried is a man made theory? But going to outerspace after you die to live forever, is cold hard fact?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 16 2010, 11:28 PM~17811055
> *MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS HOW ABOUT WE JUST CHECK IN TO SAY HELLO AND TO SEE HOW GOD THE FATHER HAS BLESSED US. I THINK THAT WOULD BE A GREAT WAY TO APROACH THE TOPIC. IF SOME ONE HAS A QUESTION WE WILL PROVIDE A PM . OTHERWISE IT WILL BE DELETED. NOW LETS LOW RIDE CUS THE MOVEMENT IS DIEING OUT. DUEZ ITS TIME TO RIDE Lets all post our rides. Duez you start homie. we will follow. lets keep it lowriding home boy.
> *


Why dont you just leave the topic like it is, instead of changing to fit your views?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 17 2010, 12:54 AM~17812191
> *Why dont you just leave the topic like it is, instead of changing to fit your views?
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

That is what it is! And like normal you avoid a question! Post your ride dummy!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 17 2010, 05:33 AM~17812737
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> That is what it is! And like normal you avoid a question! Post your ride dummy!
> *


Your gonna have to put the question in bold for me. I'm not seeing it. 

My cars are posted elsewhere on this site.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Jun 16 2010, 06:52 PM~17808712-->
> 
> 
> 
> You know just why he got pissed, from haters dissing someone having a good time living happy.   Like your reactions to someone saying something disrespectful to you and yours would be a good reaction.
> ....He's a man, just like the rest of us. Not Jesus Christ....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re right. I do know why he got pissed off. But like him, I’m not Jesus either. So if that makes it OK for him then I guess it’s OK for me too. Additionally, how do we know Jesus never got pissed off? God sure did. Why not Jesus? Aren’t they both part of the trinity?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 06:52 PM~17808712
> *Finger pointing at any Christian or non-Christian is completely useless, being no one including Christians can EVER be perfect. And Christ (our follower if you still aint noticed) is the one that said so.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Christians were followers of Christ, not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 06:52 PM~17808712
> *Move on with the wasteful comments. You know wussup already rza. You aint as dumb as the rest, but its jacked up you still cant be expected to pass respect.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So being told to shut the fuck up is not a wasteful comment? You thanked him for it so I guess not. In all honesty I at least TRY to be respectful. I admit it doesn’t always happen but you can at least expect an effort from me. Dude’s saying how great god is in the same breath he’s telling others to shut the fuck up; and you’re applauding it. Is that respectful? I don’t care who that’s directed at…it’s disrespectful.
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Jun 16 2010, 06:52 PM~17808712
> *---In Lowriding, most know "Its all about respect"
> In Christianity, its completely known, Its all about "Love"
> *


And applauding someone when they tell others to shut the fuck up. When have I ever told someone in this topic that? When are YOU going to realize that just because I disagree with you and most of the people in here doesn’t mean don’t have respect for you all as human beings?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jun 16 2010, 10:01 PM~17810708-->
> 
> 
> 
> Colossians 4:5
> Behave yourselves wisely [living prudently and with discretion] in your relations with those of the outside world (the non-Christians), making the very most of the time and seizing (buying up) the opportunity.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Jun 16 2010, 10:09 PM~17810815
> *John 3:16
> 
> For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.
> *


How does God giving his son forgive sin (if you believe in Jesus)?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 16 2010, 07:25 PM~17808994
> *Repentance, Did your heritage beleave in christianity, seems to me as an african american you could apply this same logic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are people like the aborigines who do not know the word of the christian faith, because they are untouched, does that mean there souls are going to hell
> *


YES

I've brought this up before in here. Good deeds don't get you to heaven. Only accepting Jesus and repenting for you sins does. But, the aborigines don't believe in heaven or hell so, it doesn't matter to them. I guess the concept is that IF heaven/hell is real, will people like that go to hell. The answer is yes, along with Buddha, Lao Tzu, Mahatma Gahndi, newborn babies that die during child birth, etc.


----------



## leo

Im just going to get this out now, 

I dont have a problem with god. But I run into the same kind of christian people everwhere here in the USA.

That type of person is what draws me towards it negatively, In fact it makes me down right dislike and despite them. 

I also know that Im not innnocnet, But when I first came in here I was havin a little bit of honest fun wth some of the peeps, and then it turned nasty.

So if you want to blame me for originally comeing in here and startin stuff thats fine, but it has been certain peoples attiudes that has kept me.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 17 2010, 06:20 AM~17813060
> *Im just going to get this out now,
> 
> I dont have a problem with god. But I run into the same kind of christian people everwhere here in the USA.
> 
> That type of person is what draws me towards it negatively, In fact it makes me down right dislike and despite them.
> 
> I also know that Im not innnocnet, But when I first came in here I was havin a little bit of honest fun wth some of the peeps, and then it turned nasty.
> 
> So if you want to blame me for originally comeing in here and startin stuff thats fine, but it has been certain peoples attiudes that has kept me.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 17 2010, 04:44 AM~17812773
> *Your gonna have to put the question in bold for me. I'm not seeing it.
> 
> My cars are posted elsewhere on this site.
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Jun 17 2010, 06:54 AM~17813232-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not mad,
> But
> yes I do dislike you cause of coments like this,
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Jun 2 2010, 06:49 AM~17672970
> *Damn. Thought this thread was about making a woman cum hard on the cock. I'm black. So its easy to get cheese on the dick. Pull the dick out and. Cottage cheese be all over my ball hair and bottom of cock. Bitch be laid out from a good ass ***** fucking!
> *


and then you act like your somehow better or more faithful then others


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 17 2010, 08:20 AM~17813060
> *Im just going to get this out now,
> 
> I dont have a problem with god. But I run into the same kind of christian people everwhere here in the USA.
> 
> That type of person is what draws me towards it negatively, In fact it makes me down right dislike and despite them.
> 
> I also know that Im not innnocnet, But when I first came in here I was havin a little bit of honest fun wth some of the peeps, and then it turned nasty.
> 
> So if you want to blame me for originally comeing in here and startin stuff thats fine, but it has been certain peoples attiudes that has kept me.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 17 2010, 07:04 AM~17813283
> *Im not mad,
> But
> yes I do dislike you cause of coments like this,
> and then you act like your somehow better or more faithful then others
> *


I did nothing to you nor try to cram Jesus down your trought.. So go kick rocks!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 17 2010, 07:36 AM~17813525
> *I did nothing to you nor try to cram Jesus down your trought.. So go kick rocks!
> *


no


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 17 2010, 06:20 AM~17813060
> *Im just going to get this out now,
> 
> I dont have a problem with god. But I run into the same kind of christian people everwhere here in the USA.
> 
> That type of person is what draws me towards it negatively, In fact it makes me down right dislike and despite them.
> 
> I also know that Im not innnocnet, But when I first came in here I was havin a little bit of honest fun wth some of the peeps, and then it turned nasty.
> 
> So if you want to blame me for originally comeing in here and startin stuff thats fine, but it has been certain peoples attiudes that has kept me.
> *


Church...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

THIS IS WHAT MY HUSBAND & I ARE WORKING ON NOW 61 RAG :biggrin:

NEXT THE 59 RAG :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 17 2010, 09:12 AM~17814281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT MY HUSBAND & I ARE WORKING ON NOW 61 RAG :biggrin:
> 
> NEXT THE 59 RAG  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Beautiful work, love the color


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 17 2010, 10:16 AM~17814985
> *Beautiful work, love the color
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 17 2010, 10:17 AM~17814991
> *THANKS  :thumbsup:
> *


I did a simlar color on the trike I built for my neice,


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 17 2010, 11:12 AM~17814281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT MY HUSBAND & I ARE WORKING ON NOW 61 RAG :biggrin:
> 
> NEXT THE 59 RAG  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:wow: :thumbsup: Nice! GOD is GOOD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 17 2010, 10:22 AM~17815045
> *I did a simlar color on the trike I built for my neice,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY VERY NICE BROTHER LEO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK  

TO ME THE LIGHT COLORS STAND OUT ALOT :dunno:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 17 2010, 10:22 AM~17815053
> *:wow: :thumbsup: Nice! GOD is GOOD!
> *


THANKS BROTHER JVASQUEZ :thumbsup: 

YES, SIR GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 17 2010, 10:29 AM~17815123
> *THANKS BROTHER JVASQUEZ  :thumbsup:
> 
> YES, SIR GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME  :thumbsup:
> *


Did not know you where female! :biggrin: most time asume most these kats are guys unless they post.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 17 2010, 10:32 AM~17815168
> *Did not know you where female! :biggrin: most time asume most these kats are guys unless they post.
> *


YES, SIR SISTER IS WHAT I AM, ( GOD BLESS BROTHER 96ROADMASTER :thumbsup


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 17 2010, 10:27 AM~17815108
> *VERY VERY NICE BROTHER LEO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> 
> TO ME THE LIGHT COLORS STAND OUT ALOT :dunno:
> *


just depends, my monte is dark, but peeps notice it


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 17 2010, 10:22 AM~17815045
> *I did a simlar color on the trike I built for my neice,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you let her ride it? That paint scheme is nice.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 17 2010, 12:29 PM~17815123
> *THANKS BROTHER JVASQUEZ  :thumbsup:
> 
> YES, SIR GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 17 2010, 11:07 AM~17815477
> *Do you let her ride it? That paint scheme is nice.
> *


 I gave it to her so its actually at my brothers house. My bro said she dont really like riding it cause the seat is not level, I told him to level the seat then :uh: 

but all the toys I have built, the kids get to ride if they want, my baby buggy stroller is now all messed up due to wear.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 17 2010, 11:03 AM~17815450
> *just depends, my monte is dark, but peeps notice it
> *


THAT'S COOL BROTHER :thumbsup: AS LONG AS IT'S NOTICE THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk285/d...59showhb7-1.jpg
http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...ustom_trunk.jpg
http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...epresenting.jpg
http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...ala+montage.jpg
http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...+suspension.jpg
http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...pala+engine.jpg
http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...pala+owners.jpg
http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4121/picture3187py.jpg
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7072/my...latheforeo7.jpg


THIS IS MY 59 HARD TOP THAT I GOT RID OF BACK IN 2007 & GETTING READY TO BUILD A 59 RAG REAL SOON, AFTER WE FINISH WITH THE 61 RAG. IT WAS CALLED THE FORMULA.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 17 2010, 12:05 PM~17815947
> *http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk285/d...59showhb7-1.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...ustom_trunk.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...epresenting.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...ala+montage.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...+suspension.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...pala+engine.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...pala+owners.jpg
> THIS IS MY 59 HARD TOP THAT I GOT RID OF BACK IN 2007 & GETTING READY TO BUILD A 59 RAG REAL SOON, AFTER WE FINISH WITH THE 61 RAG. IT WAS CALLED THE FORMULA.
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 17 2010, 12:21 PM~17816065
> *Nice :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 17 2010, 12:05 PM~17815947
> *http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk285/d...59showhb7-1.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...ustom_trunk.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...epresenting.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...ala+montage.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...+suspension.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...pala+engine.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...pala+owners.jpg
> http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4121/picture3187py.jpg
> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7072/my...latheforeo7.jpg
> THIS IS MY 59 HARD TOP THAT I GOT RID OF BACK IN 2007 & GETTING READY TO BUILD A 59 RAG REAL SOON, AFTER WE FINISH WITH THE 61 RAG. IT WAS CALLED THE FORMULA.
> *


Got any more pics of the 61 rag?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 17 2010, 12:31 PM~17816145
> *Got any more pics of the 61 rag?
> *


WILL POST SOME LATER, GOT TO FIND CAMERA TO DOWN LOAD :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 17 2010, 12:05 PM~17815947
> *http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk285/d...59showhb7-1.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...ustom_trunk.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...epresenting.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...ala+montage.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...+suspension.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...pala+engine.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...pala+owners.jpg
> http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4121/picture3187py.jpg
> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7072/my...latheforeo7.jpg
> THIS IS MY 59 HARD TOP THAT I GOT RID OF BACK IN 2007 & GETTING READY TO BUILD A 59 RAG REAL SOON, AFTER WE FINISH WITH THE 61 RAG. IT WAS CALLED THE FORMULA.
> *


Super nice, I rember seeing it in the mag, the interior is my fav


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 17 2010, 12:33 PM~17816159
> *Super nice, I rember seeing it in the mag, the interior is my fav
> *


THANKS, I :tears: WHEN IT LEFT, BUT HEY MOVING ON TO A RAG :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 16 2010, 07:11 PM~17808880
> *Is not the bible written by a man, man made, or is it mad made :dunno:
> *


It was directed by God for a man to write.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 16 2010, 07:25 PM~17808994
> *Repentance, Did your heritage beleave in christianity, seems to me as an african american you could apply this same logic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are people like the aborigines who do not know the word of the christian faith, because they are untouched, does that mean there souls are going to hell
> *


No mans thoughts matter to what DOES actually matter, and it isn't a heritage. Humans are humans. Im mixed with 2 types of native american as well... which went through the same as african slaves(murder,rape etc) and Im still saying, it doesn't matter. What your referring to as well as every other complaint, is the feel to hate. I dont care what man did or will do, it wont matter.

Finally, Gods Word will reach every corner of the earth, all will be "touched". Then Christ Will return(as in come again to see us) and then more than what you or I have ever believed or knew as a fact will be surpassed. 
Man's words and promises dont mean much and hardly ever hold, but Gods words from the Holy Bile always have.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 16 2010, 09:55 PM~17810632
> *Praise GOD for another day of life. I pray the scales would fall from the the eyes of those that are blinded by the god of this world.
> 
> I love it when people keep coming in here asking for answers...because I know they are searching. Every man has a GOD size void in his heart and is looking for answers. Only the truth of GOD's Word can help shed light on that and only GOD Himself can fill the void.
> 
> Blessing to all those brothers and sisters in the faith.
> *



x2 AMEN


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 17 2010, 12:51 AM~17812173
> *So man eating plants that grow especially well where dead men are buried is a man made theory? But going to outerspace after you die to live forever, is cold hard fact?
> *


Heaven is in space, i thought u were told that multiple times already. And if you eat food where people are burried, i can now understand why you think the way you do. Cannibalism causes the same effects as inbreeding.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 17 2010, 12:51 AM~17812173
> *So man eating plants that grow especially well where dead men are buried is a man made theory? But going to outerspace after you die to live forever, is cold hard fact?
> *


Heaven is in space, i thought u were told that multiple times already. And if you eat food where people are burried, i can now understand why you think the way you do. Cannibalism causes the same effects as inbreeding.
:run: :loco: :banghead:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 17 2010, 05:57 AM~17812980
> *You’re right. I do know why he got pissed off. But like him, I’m not Jesus either. So if that makes it OK for him then I guess it’s OK for me too. Additionally, how do we know Jesus never got pissed off? God sure did. Why not Jesus? Aren’t they both part of the trinity?
> 
> I thought Christians were followers of Christ, not the other way around.
> 
> So being told to shut the fuck up is not a wasteful comment? You thanked him for it so I guess not. In all honesty I at least TRY to be respectful. I admit it doesn’t always happen but you can at least expect an effort from me. Dude’s saying how great god is in the same breath he’s telling others to shut the fuck up; and you’re applauding it. Is that respectful? I don’t care who that’s directed at…it’s disrespectful.
> 
> And applauding someone when they tell others to shut the fuck up. When have I ever told someone in this topic that? When are YOU going to realize that just because I disagree with you and most of the people in here doesn’t mean don’t have respect for you all as human beings?
> *


I thought you read the Bible. Jesus got mad plenty of times, at people acting dumb/sinning. Such as the sellers infront of the Church whos tables he turned over and yelled at etc.

I didn't say it made anything ok.(ring around the rosies we go) The differance is what he had to say verses what you and your buddies bring in here is plain disrespect and opposition for no reason(un-asked for and continiously asked to stop with), and his comments that go with the flow of the topic. And this is not a discussion room.

Him saying to stfu, you already said you know why he said it, but it was a profane word used the same as telling someone to shut up. Being it was profane I asked him not to curse again(as you obviously chose to disregard). So it was made obvious I too believe his comment was disrespectful. But yes I agreed with him on all of your negative comments needing to be kept to yourselves. (quite obvious) And no applause was given..

It was two seperate lines he made his comments, which would not be the same "breath" or time table in which he had felt the same way in this subject. (as well obvious... this is a boring game seriously)

Give respect to get it is your complaint, but as i said, i respect no one personally, i love.
And because Christ only loved, many were put on blast on a constant basis for what they were wrong for, but thats because HE'S the judge. Being a Christian or claiming to be one isn't saying "im just like jesus christ" its saying im trying to be Christ like.

I've already said a few times i understand you still differently than others, with the on and off of disrespect and as well with whats important.. your partly true care of want, to know. I care, but dont care when we agree or disagree, because I cant save you. you disagreeing with me or anyone else in this room doesn't change anything but whats to become of your own life, which is left up to you, by God.

I care that you go to heaven over hell, but in the mean time... i dont care for the rhetoric. Which is why you see me much less answering the circular questions known as "endless geneologies".


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 17 2010, 01:20 PM~17816517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


nice


----------



## REPENTANCE

sorry, looks like i possibly just broke code on silence. but i didnt see it till after the questions asked. mi bad .

!!Jesus Christ!!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 17 2010, 01:22 PM~17816547
> *I thought you read the Bible. Jesus got mad plenty of times, at people acting dumb/sinning. Such as the sellers infront of the Church whos tables he turned over and yelled at etc.
> 
> I didn't say it made anything ok.(ring around the rosies we go) The differance is what he had to say verses what you and your buddies bring in here is plain disrespect and opposition for no reason(un-asked for and continiously asked to stop with), and his comments that go with the flow of the topic. And this is not a discussion room.
> 
> Him saying to stfu, you already said you know why he said it, but it was a profane word used the same as telling someone to shut up. Being it was profane I asked him not to curse again(as you obviously chose to disregard). So it was made obvious I too believe his comment was disrespectful. But yes I agreed with him on all of your negative comments needing to be kept to yourselves. (quite obvious) And no applause was given..
> 
> It was two seperate lines he made his comments, which would not be the same "breath" or time table in which he had felt the same way in this subject. (as well obvious... this is a boring game seriously)
> 
> Give respect to get it is your complaint, but as i said, i respect no one personally, i love.
> And because Christ only loved, many were put on blast on a constant basis for what they were wrong for, but thats because HE'S the judge.   Being a Christian or claiming to be one isn't saying "im just like jesus christ" its saying im trying to be Christ like.
> 
> I've already said a few times i understand you still differently than others, with the on and off of disrespect and as well with whats important.. your partly true care of want, to know. I care, but dont care when we agree or disagree, because I cant save you. you disagreeing with me or anyone else in this room doesn't change anything but whats to become of your own life, which is left up to you, by God.
> 
> I care that you go to heaven over hell, but in the mean time... i dont care for the rhetoric. Which is why you see me much less answering the circular questions known as "endless geneologies".
> *


Out of all that.

This is what I got.

Its ok if its on my side of the argument.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 17 2010, 01:23 PM~17816550
> *nice
> *


bought in 95 :cheesy: right of truck. been in a garage since.. and all hwy miles..


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 17 2010, 02:01 PM~17816373
> *Heaven is in space, i thought u were told that multiple times already. And if you eat food where people are burried, i can now understand why you think the way you do. Cannibalism causes the same effects as inbreeding.
> :run:  :loco:  :banghead:
> *


Humans are made of carbon, nitrogen, oxygen and hydrogen. A dead one will make a plant grow.


"Just up here in heaven, chillen with my grandparents."


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 17 2010, 01:27 PM~17816589
> *Out of all that.
> 
> This is what I got.
> 
> Its ok if its on my side of the argument.
> *


?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 17 2010, 01:38 PM~17816720
> *Humans are made of carbon, nitrogen, oxygen and hydrogen. A dead one will make a plant grow.
> "Just up here in heaven, chillen with my grandparents."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## leo

"Just up here in heaven, chillen with my grandparents."








[/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 17 2010, 12:05 PM~17815947
> *http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk285/d...59showhb7-1.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...ustom_trunk.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...epresenting.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...ala+montage.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...+suspension.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...pala+engine.jpg
> http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/101755...pala+owners.jpg
> http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4121/picture3187py.jpg
> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7072/my...latheforeo7.jpg
> THIS IS MY 59 HARD TOP THAT I GOT RID OF BACK IN 2007 & GETTING READY TO BUILD A 59 RAG REAL SOON, AFTER WE FINISH WITH THE 61 RAG. IT WAS CALLED THE FORMULA.
> *


Is that Big Bear???? Thats the biz.. all them pics, but especially the one with yourself muralized on the Dayna!  Smooth!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 17 2010, 01:51 PM~17816876
> *Is that Big Bear????   Thats the biz.. all them pics, but especially the one with yourself muralized on the Dayna!    Smooth!
> *


YES, SIR THAT IS BEAR, & YEAH MY HUSBAND SUPRISED ME WITH THE ONE OF ME FROM MY WEDDING. :biggrin:

THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 17 2010, 12:31 PM~17816145
> *Got any more pics of the 61 rag?
> *

































HERE ARE A FEW PICTURES THAT I FOUND, WILL POST MORE SOON AS I GO TO THE PAINT SHOP & TAKE SOME MORE. :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Jun 17 2010, 01:22 PM~17816547-->
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you read the Bible. Jesus got mad plenty of times, at people acting dumb/sinning. Such as the sellers infront of the Church whos tables he turned over and yelled at etc.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought Jesus was perfect. Isn’t anger (wrath) one of the seven deadly sins?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Jun 17 2010, 01:22 PM~17816547
> *I care that you go to heaven over hell
> *


Whether or not heaven/hell is real, I understand what you’re saying and I appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 17 2010, 02:41 PM~17817309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE A FEW PICTURES THAT I FOUND, WILL POST MORE SOON AS I GO TO THE PAINT SHOP & TAKE SOME MORE. :biggrin:
> *


Looks like a good starting point. Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 17 2010, 02:51 PM~17817378
> *Looks like a good starting point. Can't wait to see it done!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 17 2010, 02:50 PM~17817373
> *But I thought Jesus was perfect. Isn’t anger (wrath) one of the seven deadly sins?
> Whether or not heaven/hell is real, I understand what you’re saying and I appreciate it. Thank you.
> *


No, He's the decider.. the judge member? God has everything in Him, He designed the tree of knowledge. He put the knowledge there which wasn't not to be our burden we cant handle. Vengance is the Lords. -If one of us says "go to hell" its the same as any other curse because thats what the intent of the word is. But God/Christ chooses who goes to hell and who doesn't, but that doesn't make Him a sinner, because His place is the Judge on High. Cant be guilty for doing what your supposed to do, its what we do wrong(being out of place with our choices) we are judged for.

I know I never got to answering you question about how Jesus death forgives sin, but its only due to my laziness of not wanting to write it all out because it would be long... but if you read about Christ going to hell and capturing the keys of Death from Satan, and match it with how He was killed, based on the knowledge that the God of Israel is a God of sacrifice, then I believe you will very openly see the answer. (Like I said, until I actually figured that part out myself.. i couldn't call myself a Christian, i was just a seeking Church attender.. but it paid off fo'sho! :biggrin: )

If i can keep it short... God only accepts sacrifice for appropriation of sin. Being Adam & Eve bit into the apple which caused the rest of us to be born in sin, we are cursed by them. So all of man born after them are corrupt, which is unacceptable to God. He only takes perfection as He himself is. Which so, is why He had to come down in the form of a man(Christ) and be sacrificed Himself, because the killing of bulls and goats could not/cannot cover us.
Satan believed that once Christ was killed, He had defeated Gods plan of redemption for mankind, being that it was always known that "a" savior would be created for us and come. Unknowing God was IN Christ, Satan only assisted God at winning.
-If you watch "Passion of The Christ", you can see the subliminal's that Mel Gibson inserted to help us see this exact thing. The evil little baby(satans knock of Christ), Satan walking behind the men who were yelling to persecute and scorage Jesus(as the evil spirit behind them), to the end where once Christ was Killed and he said "It is Accomplished", Satan is shown screaming in the pit of hell, being He lost and God has made appropriation to allow man back into heaven where Satan cannot ever go back to. 
No ones smarter than God. His plans for what is to happen for Him to always win and take the Glory, is already made with Him before schemes man can make as satan did, in attempt to win at anything over Him.

-Sorry again I am keeping it short, but the Book itself(God) says you cant fully understand anyway until you look with your own open heart yourself. Not with doubt. Come as a child He says. -Repent first(turn against all evil and doubt)

Nothing is more important to a Father than His children trusting %100 in Him.
This is why FAITH is the answer! Without it, you cannot please God/Abba=Father

(For 1st instance*the most poweful one to the Jews to this day* is Abraham ready to kill His son Isaac<---sacrifice!)

And _true_ Love *IS* Sacrifice. <--Ultimate sacrifice of a/THE perfect person, Jesus Christ/God.

-I could not understand the trinity until understanding that. Nor understand why Jesus was claimed as God.
But because I did listen, read & see, i now understand radiantly


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 17 2010, 03:06 PM~17817480
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Ya, sell it to me! :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 17 2010, 05:01 PM~17818412
> *Ya, sell it to me!  :biggrin:
> *


I THINK THIS IS A KEEPER, BECAUSE EVERY TIME WE START OR FINISH BUILDING A CAR, WE HAVE IT FOR A SHORT PERIOD OF TIME THEN SOME ONE COMES & CASH US OUT FOR IT. :dunno: WILL SEE :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

BLESS ALL OF YOU! JESUS IS COMING SO FAST! ARE YOU READY? NOW ITS BUNNING ITS CALL THE GREAT FIRE ON THE OCEAN . ILL PRAY WHO BELIVE AND THOSE WHO DONT BELIVE JUST LIKE GOD ITS DOESNT MATTER HE LOVES YOU , THATS ALL YOU HAVE TO DO . IS ASK HIM WITH YOUR OPEN HEART? THATS PRETTY EASY GOD BLESS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 17 2010, 04:54 PM~17818354
> *No, He's the decider.. the judge member?  God has everything in Him, He designed the tree of knowledge. He put the knowledge there which wasn't not to be our burden we cant handle. Vengance is the Lords.    -If one of us says "go to hell" its the same as any other curse because thats what the intent of the word is.  But God/Christ chooses who goes to hell and who doesn't, but that doesn't make Him a sinner, because His place is the Judge on High.  Cant be guilty for doing what your supposed to do, its what we do wrong(being out of place with our choices) we are judged for.
> 
> I know I never got to answering you question about how Jesus death forgives sin, but its only due to my laziness of not wanting to write it all out because it would be long... but if you read about Christ going to hell and capturing the keys of Death from Satan, and match it with how He was killed, based on the knowledge that the God of Israel is a God of sacrifice, then I believe you will very openly see the answer. (Like I said, until I actually figured that part out myself.. i couldn't call myself a Christian, i was just a seeking Church attender.. but it paid off fo'sho!  :biggrin:  )
> 
> If i can keep it short... God only accepts sacrifice for appropriation of sin. Being Adam & Eve bit into the apple which caused the rest of us to be born in sin, we are cursed by them. So all of man born after them are corrupt, which is unacceptable to God. He only takes perfection as He himself is. Which so, is why He had to come down in the form of a man(Christ) and be sacrificed Himself, because the killing of bulls and goats could not/cannot cover us.
> Satan believed that once Christ was killed, He had defeated Gods plan of redemption for mankind, being that it was always known that "a" savior would be created for us and come. Unknowing God was IN Christ, Satan only assisted God at winning.
> -If you watch "Passion of The Christ", you can see the subliminal's that Mel Gibson inserted to help us see this exact thing.    The evil little baby(satans knock of Christ), Satan walking behind the men who were yelling to persecute and scorage Jesus(as the evil spirit behind them), to the end where once Christ was Killed and he said "It is Accomplished", Satan is shown screaming in the pit of hell, being He lost and God has made appropriation to allow man back into heaven where Satan cannot ever go back to.
> No ones smarter than God. His plans for what is to happen for Him to always win and take the Glory, is already made with Him before schemes man can make as satan did, in attempt to win at anything over Him.
> 
> -Sorry again I am keeping it short, but the Book itself(God) says you cant fully understand anyway until you look with your own open heart yourself. Not with doubt. Come as a child He says.    -Repent first(turn against all evil and doubt)
> 
> Nothing is more important to a Father than His children trusting %100 in Him.
> This is why  FAITH    is the answer!  Without it, you cannot please God/Abba=Father
> 
> (For 1st instance*the most poweful one to the Jews to this day* is Abraham ready to kill His son Isaac<---sacrifice!)
> 
> And true Love IS Sacrifice.  <--Ultimate sacrifice of a/THE perfect person, Jesus Christ/God.
> 
> -I could not understand the trinity until understanding that. Nor understand why Jesus was claimed as God.
> But because I did listen, read & see, i now understand radiantly
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## REPENTANCE

sup yall :wave: :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

<span style='font-family:Geneva'> :angel: J :angel: E :angel: S :angel: U :angel: S :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 18 2010, 01:19 PM~17824991
> *"This is what happens when you die." -Christians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pertains to topic title as it reflects actual teachings of christianity. ^^^^
> *


Those kids sure do look happy for being dead. Maybe you guys are right and dieing takes you to "a better place."


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 18 2010, 03:56 PM~17826648
> *Those kids sure do look happy for being dead. Maybe you guys are right and dieing takes you to "a better place."
> *


Indeed! :cheesy: Now your getting it!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 17 2010, 02:51 PM~17817378
> *Looks like a good starting point. Can't wait to see it done!
> *


x2G! 61's bee ma' baaaaaybe'! :boink:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 18 2010, 05:39 PM~17827001
> *Indeed!  :cheesy:  Now your getting it!
> *


So, what's holdin ya back?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 18 2010, 05:13 PM~17827232
> *So, what's holdin ya back?
> *


Waiting for you to try it first. :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 18 2010, 06:52 PM~17827902
> *Waiting for you to try it first.  :cheesy:
> *


A TO THA MOTHA LOVIN MEN! :h5: 
"ALL FOUR CORNERS" homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 18 2010, 07:52 PM~17827902
> *Waiting for you to try it first.  :cheesy:
> *


Aint no outer space trip for me after death. You guys send me a postcard from Mars.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 18 2010, 07:10 PM~17828037
> *Aint no outer space trip for me after death. You guys send me a postcard from Mars.
> *


When the time comes for my name to be read. Trust me you won't even be on my mind! Ill be to happy enjoying my healthy new body, wings, and dancing on streets of gold!


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 18 2010, 10:13 PM~17828495
> *When the time comes for my name to be read. Trust me you won't even be on my mind! Ill be to happy enjoying my healthy new body, wings, and dancing on streets of gold!
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 18 2010, 08:13 PM~17828495
> *When the time comes for my name to be read. Trust me you won't even be on my mind! Ill be to happy enjoying my healthy new body, wings, and dancing on streets of gold!
> *


Thats what I'm talkin about! Hard to top that or compare. Im just with you on that one all the way long brother! :biggrin: :biggrin: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 18 2010, 09:13 PM~17828495
> *When the time comes for my name to be read. Trust me you won't even be on my mind! Ill be to happy enjoying my healthy new body, wings, and dancing on streets of gold!
> *


Damn.........






















































:loco:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 18 2010, 08:43 PM~17828702
> *Damn.........
> :loco:
> *


Your choice is your. Don't rally care nor tring to bible thump! But you come in here just to post count.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 18 2010, 10:20 PM~17828958
> *Your choice is your. Don't rally care nor tring to bible thump! But  you come in here just to post count.
> *


Post count? Your the one in here posting smileys.


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 18 2010, 11:20 PM~17828958
> *Your choice is your. Don't rally care nor tring to bible thump! But  you come in here just to post count.
> *


Your spelling is a sin.

























...against the English language!


----------



## Guest




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 18 2010, 11:26 PM~17829943
> *
> *


 :wave: sup Jee :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: REPENTANCE, homeboyz

Hey brotha! I see yuh! God bless you and yours and GODly Night! 
:angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## popejoy2010

To all my Brothers and Sisters,
Have a Blessed weekend :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac

:wow: JESUS IS LORD! :wow:


----------



## HB WIRES

I PUT ALL OF MY FAITH IN GOD, AND THATS WERE MY HEART IS FOREVER. JESUS IS ALL YOU NEED ? JUST ASK AND YOU WILL GET THE BEST EVER JESUS IS THE LORD


----------



## all the stars

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 18 2010, 08:13 PM~17828495
> *When the time comes for my name to be read. Trust me you won't even be on my mind! Ill be to happy enjoying my healthy new body, wings, and dancing on streets of gold!
> *


IF THERE WAS A HEAVEN, I HIGHLY DOUBT THEY WOULD LET NON-CHILD SUPPORT PAYING MAYATES IN. MAN YOU GOTS TO BE THE DUMBEST MOTHERFUCKER IN THE WORLD.


----------



## all the stars

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 18 2010, 09:20 PM~17828958
> *Your choice is your. Don't rally care nor tring to bible thump! But  you come in here just to post count.
> *


THE SIMPLE FACT THAT YOU WERE BORN AND ABLE TO FATHER CHILDREN IS PROOF THAT GOD DONT EXIST. PINCHE MAYATE.


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Jun 19 2010, 09:31 AM~17831656
> *To all my Brothers and Sisters,
> Have a Blessed weekend :biggrin:
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER POPEJOY2010 (LIKE WISE :thumbsup: ).


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 19 2010, 10:39 AM~17832063
> *I PUT ALL OF MY FAITH IN GOD, AND THATS WERE MY HEART IS FOREVER. JESUS IS ALL YOU NEED ? JUST ASK AND YOU WILL GET THE BEST EVER  JESUS IS THE LORD
> *


AMEN BROTHER :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 19 2010, 01:43 PM~17833031
> *TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR
> *


ALWAYS TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## HB WIRES

To the Best of Best Fathers, on are Day. but to the main Father in Heaven Lord Jesus. I thank you so much for everything you have given us! AMEN


----------



## REPENTANCE

HAPPY FATHERS DAY ABBA!! :angel:

AND HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO YOU GUYS!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Had a good service today.. got to walk over to the new church being built and sighned our names on floor with a key verse . carpet gets layed down monday. But the word will always be under our feet!! :biggrin: 


Almost had me stuck on the floor. Durn knees.. lol.. 



















cool


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

<span style=\'color:green\'>HAPPY FATHER'S DAY 2 ALL OF THE FATHERS & MANY MORE TO COME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 20 2010, 11:44 AM~17838739
> *Had a good service today.. got to walk over to the new church being built and sighned our names on floor with a key verse . carpet gets layed down monday. But the word will always be under our feet!!  :biggrin:
> Almost had me stuck on the floor. Durn knees.. lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool
> *


Thats dope! Our club shirts on the back's will have each members fav verse :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 20 2010, 12:44 PM~17838739
> *Had a good service today.. got to walk over to the new church being built and sighned our names on floor with a key verse . carpet gets layed down monday. But the word will always be under our feet!!  :biggrin:
> Almost had me stuck on the floor. Durn knees.. lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool
> *


Must be an eastern thing. All the churches in my neighborhood are going out of business.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 20 2010, 05:27 PM~17840304
> *Must be an eastern thing. All the churches in my neighborhood are going out of business.
> *


Well they must have been full of stuff rather then the holy spirit!!!  And Im the South!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 20 2010, 07:39 PM~17840717
> *Well they must have been full of stuff rather then the holy spirit!!!   And Im the South!!!
> *


You're actually more East than you are South.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 20 2010, 06:47 PM~17840775
> *You're actually more East than you are South.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You try so hard to disprove everything! I dare you to call a texan south!! they aint gona have that!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 20 2010, 07:56 PM~17840878
> *You try so hard to disprove everything! I dare you to call a texan south!! they aint gona have that!!
> *


Well quit being wrong and I wont have to correct you. :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 20 2010, 07:18 PM~17841068
> *Well quit being wrong and I wont have to correct you. :angry:
> *


you might the one thats wrong! :0


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Jun 19 2010, 11:02 AM~17832199
> *THE SIMPLE FACT THAT YOU WERE BORN AND ABLE TO FATHER CHILDREN IS PROOF THAT GOD DONT EXIST. PINCHE MAYATE.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave: BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 18 2010, 09:46 AM~17822979
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Whats Up Jesse???


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2010, 04:07 PM~17846668
> *Whats Up Jesse???
> *


Chillin' Homie...what you up to?


----------



## Duez

Check it out. You can go to heaven and come back now. Somebody bring back Tupac!!

http://www.virgingalactic.com/


----------



## jvasquez

:h5: Checkin' in.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 21 2010, 07:16 PM~17849492
> *:h5: Checkin' in.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Blessing Prayer
Heavenly Father, I ask You to Bless us when we come in. I ask You to bless us when we go out. I ask You to bless us in the city.  I ask You to bless us in the country.  I ask You to bless our service. I ask You to bless our day. I ask You to bless our home. I ask You to bless our schools. I ask You to bless and prosper everything we touch.  I ask You to cause our enemies to come at us in one direction but to flee from us in seven directions because greater are You who is in us than he that is in the world.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 21 2010, 04:10 PM~17846685
> *Chillin' Homie...what you up to?
> *


Just Working Jesse.. Waking Up in The Morning Is Alwayz Good :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy: 

Duece the duche must be busy today? Kind of slow in here..


----------



## HB WIRES

THEE STREETS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 22 2010, 10:43 AM~17855145
> *THEE STREETS
> *


All the time! Ridding and religion! Hand in hand. :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 22 2010, 12:07 PM~17855833
> *All the time! Ridding and religion! Hand in hand.  :biggrin:
> *


its my book and its cutting though alot of red tape


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 22 2010, 11:21 AM~17854956
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Duece the duche must be busy today? Kind of slow in here..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 22 2010, 04:36 PM~17858563
> *I needed my post count for the day!
> *


 :0


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 22 2010, 05:49 AM~17853261
> *Blessing Prayer
> Heavenly Father, I ask You to Bless us when we come in. I ask You to bless us when we go out. I ask You to bless us in the city.  I ask You to bless us in the country.  I ask You to bless our service. I ask You to bless our day. I ask You to bless our home. I ask You to bless our schools. I ask You to bless and prosper everything we touch.  I ask You to cause our enemies to come at us in one direction but to flee from us in seven directions because greater are You who is in us than he that is in the world.
> *



AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS NIGHT :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 22 2010, 09:01 PM~17861428
> *MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS NIGHT :angel:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

Good morning Brothers and sister in Jesus. Have a blessed day


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

gona bring this to the table for our praise team. Simple rips and movements . Very powerful message.. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## REPENTANCE

elo room :wave:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 22 2010, 05:49 AM~17853261
> *Blessing Prayer
> Heavenly Father, I ask You to Bless us when we come in. I ask You to bless us when we go out. I ask You to bless us in the city.  I ask You to bless us in the country.  I ask You to bless our service. I ask You to bless our day. I ask You to bless our home. I ask You to bless our schools. I ask You to bless and prosper everything we touch.  I ask You to cause our enemies to come at us in one direction but to flee from us in seven directions because greater are You who is in us than he that is in the world.
> *


AMEN


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 23 2010, 03:08 PM~17868032
> *elo room :wave:
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

THATS THE T SHIRTS,CD COVER AND THE BOOK COVER. WHAT DO YOU THINK?? BLK WITH SILVER...


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 22 2010, 12:43 PM~17855145
> *THEE STREETS
> *


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 24 2010, 02:57 AM~17873419
> *THATS THE T SHIRTS,CD COVER AND THE BOOK COVER.  WHAT DO YOU THINK??  BLK WITH SILVER...
> *


Are you writing a book?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## mrcadillac

sweet lord baby jesus!!!! :wow:


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I need you guys to keep me in your prayers!!!! I'm going thru it right now!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 24 2010, 12:22 PM~17875626
> *I need you guys to keep me in your prayers!!!!  I'm going thru it right now!!!!!!!
> *


What you going through partner?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 24 2010, 11:22 AM~17875626
> *I need you guys to keep me in your prayers!!!!  I'm going thru it right now!!!!!!!
> *


I talked to god earlier. He said to stop asking him to change his plan.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 24 2010, 08:41 AM~17874482
> *Are you writing a book?
> *


That book is gunna bee raelly hard to reed.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jun 24 2010, 10:22 AM~17875626-->
> 
> 
> 
> I need you guys to keep me in your prayers!!!!  I'm going thru it right now!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call on the name!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Jun 24 2010, 12:00 PM~17876406
> *I talked to god earlier. He said to stop asking him to change his plan.
> *


Go away!


----------



## jvasquez

:wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 23 2010, 06:50 PM~17869456
> *Had taco hell! My asshole on fire! Sitting here in the walmart stal reading all this bull shit.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 24 2010, 01:08 PM~17877020
> *:scrutinize:
> *


You try to hard. That was posted in a OT ! And what's the big deal? :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 24 2010, 10:33 AM~17875697
> *What you going through partner?
> *


man you don't wanna know!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 24 2010, 10:22 AM~17875626
> *I need you guys to keep me in your prayers!!!!  I'm going thru it right now!!!!!!!
> *


you got it.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 24 2010, 07:41 AM~17874482
> *Are you writing a book?
> *


yes i'm


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD PEOPLE OF GOD :angel:


----------



## 53BOMBA

nice topic...ive never seen this ...whats up Jesse! i see you homie


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Jun 25 2010, 12:49 PM~17885486
> *nice topic...ive never seen this ...whats up Jesse! i see you homie
> *


Yes sir...how you been Homie? :thumbsup:


----------



## bart7777

Just checking in may God bless you all 

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR OUR MIGHTY LORD HAS RIZEN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 25 2010, 10:14 PM~17889970
> *:h5:
> *


post count


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 25 2010, 10:50 PM~17890673
> *post count
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Jun 25 2010, 10:50 PM~17890673-->
> 
> 
> 
> post count
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ese Caqui_@Jun 25 2010, 10:51 PM~17890687
> *:cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 25 2010, 12:54 PM~17886494
> *TTT FOR OUR MIGHTY LORD HAS RIZEN
> *


! :0 ! nice grill!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 26 2010, 11:00 AM~17892535
> *! :0 ! nice grill!!!  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyman




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 26 2010, 01:09 AM~17890814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Duez

:wow:


----------



## HB WIRES

just seen richard andrew, what a show! did anyone go ?


----------



## Duez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Jun 27 2010, 01:06 AM~17897139-->
> 
> 
> 
> just seen richard andrew, what a show! did anyone go ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Jun 27 2010, 07:53 AM~17897651
> *
> *


Hey I see what you did there!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 27 2010, 11:46 AM~17898413
> *Who?
> Hey I see what you did there!
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 27 2010, 11:23 AM~17898567
> *:0
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 27 2010, 07:50 PM~17901090
> *
> *


 :around:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 27 2010, 11:52 PM~17904049
> *:around:
> *


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## popejoy2010

Thank You Heavenly Father for this day...May you all have a Blessed week..


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Jun 28 2010, 09:23 AM~17905764
> *Thank You Heavenly Father for this day...May you all have a Blessed week..
> *


I RECEIVE THAT IN THE NAME OF JESUS AMEN :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOD IS GOOD


----------



## popejoy2010

GOD is GOOD all the time..


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 28 2010, 10:30 AM~17905806
> *GOD IS GOOD
> *


With an o missing.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Jun 28 2010, 11:26 AM~17906292
> *GOD is GOOD all the time..
> *


Do you watch god all the time? How can you be sure of this?


----------



## MRJ-AIR




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 28 2010, 11:30 AM~17906849
> *With an o missing.
> *



 U ARE :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 28 2010, 11:31 AM~17906855
> *Do you watch god all the time? How can you be sure of this?
> *


Open up your mind , body , spirit, and you too could know the truth.. :cheesy:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 28 2010, 01:55 PM~17908091
> *Open up your mind , body , spirit, and you too could know the truth.. :cheesy:
> *


THE TRUTH IS THE ONLY WAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 28 2010, 04:40 PM~17909523
> *THE TRUTH IS THE ONLY WAY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 28 2010, 02:55 PM~17908091
> *Open up your mind , body , spirit, and you too could know the truth.. :cheesy:
> *


Read a book written since people lived indoors and you can know the truth.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 28 2010, 05:40 PM~17909523
> *THE TRUTH IS THE ONLY WAY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


The truth about an alien taking people to outerspace to live in a paradise?


----------



## Chucks

Good morning brothers


----------



## HB WIRES

theres is only ONE WAY ...REMENBER THAT,,,,,,,, JESUS


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 29 2010, 10:29 AM~17915663
> *theres is only ONE WAY ...REMENBER THAT,,,,,,,, JESUS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jun 29 2010, 08:30 AM~17915668
> *:thumbsup:
> *


AND IT FEELS SO GOOD.... 19 YEARS OF BEING BORN AGAIN 1991COR.STATE PRISON( OH I HAD ALOT OF SIN,TRAILS SINCE THEN) THEN I WAS SAVE IN A REAL WAY...... BUT I GOT HIM AND I CANT LET GO, HE IS MY LORD!!! I LOVE YOU JESUS


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 29 2010, 09:39 AM~17915737
> *AND IT FEELS SO GOOD.... 19 YEARS OF BEING BORN AGAIN 1991COR.STATE PRISON( OH I HAD ALOT OF SIN,TRAILS SINCE THEN) THEN I WAS SAVE IN A REAL WAY...... BUT I GOT HIM AND I CANT LET GO, HE IS MY LORD!!! I LOVE YOU  JESUS
> *


Fits my christians are ex-cons and drug addicts theory.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 29 2010, 09:53 AM~17916271
> *Fits my christians are ex-cons and drug addicts theory.
> *


Sad but Tru. But not all us need Jail to know whats up.. I was just born into it.. Grandma , parents dragged me to church , church functions , and other posotive stuff. Never set in till later in life.. :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 29 2010, 10:39 AM~17915737
> *AND IT FEELS SO GOOD.... 19 YEARS OF BEING BORN AGAIN 1991COR.STATE PRISON( OH I HAD ALOT OF SIN,TRAILS SINCE THEN) THEN I WAS SAVE IN A REAL WAY...... BUT I GOT HIM AND I CANT LET GO, HE IS MY LORD!!! I LOVE YOU  JESUS
> *


thats amazing bro :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 29 2010, 09:53 AM~17916271
> *Fits my christians are ex-cons and drug addicts theory.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

And you dont have to guess what your told. The action of repenting in or to be called a Christian is the first step of a life long rehabilitation process. Which states, church is rehab for the worst of the worst,... but not only.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 29 2010, 10:34 AM~17916588
> *Sad but Tru. But not all us need Jail to know whats up.. I was just born into it.. Grandma , parents dragged me to church , church functions , and other posotive stuff. Never set in till later in life.. :biggrin:
> *


What's interesting is that if you would have grown up in India, you would have probably been "dragged" to a Hindu temple and tought to worship Krishna (who's story is strikingly similar to Jesus', some believe). Your faith would have been in a completely different religion and you would swear that IT was the truth. Like most people, you were spoon fed something and latched on to it without even really considering or learning in depth about anything else. What is it that you "know whats up" about?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 29 2010, 04:14 PM~17919550
> *What's interesting is that if you would have grown up in India, you would have probably been "dragged" to a Hindu temple and tought to worship Krishna (who's story is strikingly similar to Jesus', some believe). Your faith would have been in a completely different religion and you would swear that IT was the truth. Like most people, you were spoon fed something and latched on to it without even really considering or learning in depth about anything else. What is it that you "know whats up" about?
> *


Acually! My parents never pushed it on me.. after I was in my own house I studied plenty other things and folks.. then came back .. Trust me i dont agree with half the Bull shit some these churches do!! And i am not one to push or bible thump!! My opinions are kind of off base towards some aspects of beleivers.. And like i said I do have ?z and normally have facts to back it up when i go toe to toe with some these preachers.. I AM NOT A MINDLESS LAMB!!!!


----------



## popejoy2010

I come in here and its so refreshing to see my brothers in Christ reaching out to others with prayer and fellowship, from gangs, prison, drugs, wrong turns in life its amazing to know how God touched so many people from different walks of life..Your testimonys are very uplifting...Thank you for the daily reminder of what God does in lives.......In the name of Jesus have a Blessed evening...


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Jun 29 2010, 10:34 AM~17916588-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was just born into it.. *Grandma , parents dragged me to church *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 04:31 PM~17919665
> *Acually! My parents never pushed it on me..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm confused...if you had to be dragged wouldn't that mean they forced it on you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 04:31 PM~17919665
> *Trust me i dont agree with half the Bull shit some these churches do!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you disagree with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 04:31 PM~17919665
> *My opinions are kind of off base towards some aspects of beleivers..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are your opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Jun 29 2010, 04:31 PM~17919665
> *And like i said I do have ?z and normally have facts to back it up when i go toe to toe with some these preachers..
> *


What do you question?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 29 2010, 08:39 AM~17915737
> *AND IT FEELS SO GOOD.... 19 YEARS OF BEING BORN AGAIN 1991COR.STATE PRISON( OH I HAD ALOT OF SIN,TRAILS SINCE THEN) THEN I WAS SAVE IN A REAL WAY...... BUT I GOT HIM AND I CANT LET GO, HE IS MY LORD!!! I LOVE YOU  JESUS
> *


AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 29 2010, 04:42 PM~17919768
> *I'm confused...if you had to be dragged wouldn't that mean they forced it on you?
> What do you disagree with?
> What are your opinions?
> What do you question?
> *


No! means my famly is very close. and we still are. we do outings and trips as a huge group.. Even have a praise team.. My kids too..

I dont like , Mans spin on what God has to say!! 

Dont agree with being so organized in the house! And preachers pushing money money money!!

I'm a man , I'll always have ?z..


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 29 2010, 04:56 PM~17919912
> *I dont like , Mans spin on what God has to say!!
> *


Having faith in ANY religion, including Christianity (whatever denomenation) requires you to accept some version of mans spin on what God has to say. Even if you are the man doing it out of disagreement. I know the bible is believed to have been man's writings inspired by god but even that is man's "spin". 







> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 29 2010, 04:56 PM~17919912
> *I'm a man , I'll always have ?z..
> *


That's the best thing I've heard from a believer in this topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY :angel:


----------



## bart7777

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jun 30 2010, 10:45 AM~17926687
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave:
> 
> MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY  :angel:
> *



Thanks and blessings to all also


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Jun 30 2010, 12:41 PM~17927574
> *PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Let ir rain!!! shower down on me!!


----------



## HB WIRES

brothers please read the book of "revelation" chapter 21 the new Jerusalen


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 30 2010, 03:53 PM~17928597
> *brothers please read the book of "revelation"  chapter 21  the new Jerusalen
> *


  Anything written by a dude who got banished to an island by his own people, and forced to live in a cave by himself while writing the book of revelation, has to be some good advice. Because he was obviously a man of good judgment.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 30 2010, 04:44 PM~17929436
> * Anything written by a dude who got banished to an island by his own people, and forced to live in a cave by himself while writing the book of revelation, has to be some good advice. Because he was obviously a man of good judgment.
> *


Explain?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 30 2010, 08:39 PM~17930357
> *Explain?
> *


your still listening to the homie duez? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 29 2010, 11:53 AM~17916271
> *Fits my christians are ex-cons and drug addicts theory.
> *


so what are you waiting for? :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 29 2010, 06:14 PM~17919550
> *What's interesting is that if you would have grown up in India, you would have probably been "dragged" to a Hindu temple and tought to worship Krishna (who's story is strikingly similar to Jesus', some believe). Your faith would have been in a completely different religion and you would swear that IT was the truth. Like most people, you were spoon fed something and latched on to it without even really considering or learning in depth about anything else. What is it that you "know whats up" about?
> *


well bro. in my church we have people that used to be Hindu, catholics,theres alot of people that used to be a different religion,muslim,buddhist,Scientologist. so I don't know that that is all true. Just my two cent


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 29 2010, 06:56 PM~17919912
> *No! means my famly is very close. and we still are. we do outings and trips as a huge group.. Even have a praise team.. My kids too..
> 
> I dont like , Mans spin on what God has to say!!
> 
> Dont agree with being so organized in the house! And preachers pushing money money money!!
> 
> I'm a man , I'll always have ?z..
> *


well the church is non for profit. the money comes from the congregation. I am sure you church is involved with the community like feed the homeless. take in single mother, help out the less fortunate? well all that comes from the congregation. its only 10% of what you make. hell the government takes more then that . has the church ever helped you out in time of need? if you never been there then That is great. but wouldn't it be nice to know that the church will help you out no questions asked? just wondering. the lights and the ac and the heat is not donated by the utility companies. they have to be paid as well as taxes and maintenance. plus allot more. so yes the church will push it because they depend on it.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 30 2010, 09:18 AM~17925234
> *Having faith in ANY religion, including Christianity (whatever denomenation) requires you to accept some version of mans spin on what God has to say. Even if you are the man doing it out of disagreement. I know the bible is believed to have been man's writings inspired by god but even that is man's "spin".
> That's the best thing I've heard from a believer in this topic.  :thumbsup:
> *


we all have ?'s I always said that and I question many things but not on here I go to some one that can give me there opinion and thats all it is there opinion. that does not mean that they are right. LIFE IS FULL OF QUESTIONS> thats how we learn. but now if you have a question and you don't get the answer you are looking for then that was not a question. I say when ever you have a question ask around and see what everyone says by quoting the Bible. the answer is in the bible. so the person answering the question has to quote the bible with it in hand and opened to the verse.


----------



## babycar

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 30 2010, 08:11 PM~17931205
> *we all have ?'s I always said that and I question many things but not on here I go to some one that can give me there opinion and thats all it is there opinion. that does not mean that they are right. LIFE IS FULL OF QUESTIONS> thats how we learn. but now if you have a question and you don't get the answer you are looking for then that was not a question. I say when ever you have a question ask around and see what everyone says by quoting the Bible. the answer is in the bible. so the person answering the question has to quote the bible with it in hand and opened to the verse.
> *


i have to say u are a great philosopher


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 30 2010, 08:50 PM~17930959
> *so what are you waiting for? :cheesy:
> *


What makes you think Im waiting for something?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 30 2010, 07:39 PM~17930357
> *Explain?
> *


Google it. Find out who wrote revelation and where.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 30 2010, 11:32 PM~17931989
> *What makes you think Im waiting for something?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Jun 30 2010, 11:43 PM~17932089
> *its on teh googlez???
> *


dude realy you don't need to be in here. don't make it hard on your self. now get out :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 30 2010, 10:41 PM~17932067
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 1 2010, 12:03 AM~17932270
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


 :run: :run:


----------



## 850-King

the troof is on teh googlez.com :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jun 30 2010, 07:48 PM~17930941-->
> 
> 
> 
> your still listening to the homie duez? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw. It was a trick to get him to read the good book. But like normal. Nos bla bla. He backs out a answer. Lol.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Jun 30 2010, 09:47 PM~17932120
> *dude realy you don't need to be in here. don't make it hard on your self. now get out :uh:
> *


Truth!
:biggrin:


----------



## 850-King

My dougie


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 30 2010, 09:47 PM~17932120
> *dude realy you don't need to be in here. don't make it hard on your self. now get out :uh:
> *


That was not very nice, :no:


----------



## 850-King

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 1 2010, 06:04 AM~17933913
> *That was not very nice, :no:
> *


x2


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 30 2010, 07:57 PM~17931042
> *well bro. in my church we have people that used to be Hindu, catholics,theres alot of people that used to be a different religion,muslim,buddhist,Scientologist. so I don't know that that is all true. Just my two cent
> *


There's also people in Hindu temples, Buddhist temples, Muslim temples, etc. that used to be Christian. People flip flop all the time. BTW, Catholicism is a christian denomination.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 1 2010, 08:04 AM~17933913
> *That was not very nice, :no:
> *


I erased the post that he posted up in here. this is not off topic that is why I said that. :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Jul 1 2010, 08:17 AM~17933962
> *x2
> *


GET OUT


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 1 2010, 08:50 AM~17934139
> *There's also people in Hindu temples, Buddhist temples, Muslim temples, etc. that used to be Christian. People flip flop all the time. BTW, Catholicism is a christian denomination.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 1 2010, 05:31 AM~17933698
> *Naw. It was a trick to get him to read the good book. But like normal. Nos bla bla. He backs out a answer. Lol.
> Truth!
> :biggrin:
> *


The book of revelation was written by a dude in a cave on an island, because he got banished from his home. On that island, he pretended to talk to to god so that his people would let him move back home.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 30 2010, 08:11 PM~17931205
> *we all have ?'s I always said that and I question many things but not on here I go to some one that can give me there opinion and thats all it is there opinion. that does not mean that they are right. LIFE IS FULL OF QUESTIONS> thats how we learn. but now if you have a question and you don't get the answer you are looking for then that was not a question. I say when ever you have a question ask around and see what everyone says by quoting the Bible. the answer is in the bible. so the person answering the question has to quote the bible with it in hand and opened to the verse.
> *


I agree with what you're saying however I don't believe your resources should be limited to the bible or other christians. I don't agree that complete knowledge is ONLY in the bible, if at all.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 1 2010, 09:03 AM~17934202
> *I agree with what you're saying however I don't believe your resources should be limited to the bible or other christians. I don't agree that complete knowledge is ONLY in the bible, if at all.
> *


And you are entitled to your opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 1 2010, 07:07 AM~17934223
> *And you are entitled to your opinion.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 1 2010, 06:55 AM~17934163
> *I erased the post that he posted up in here. this is not off topic that is why I said that. :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 1 2010, 08:07 AM~17934223
> *And you are entitled to your opinion.  :thumbsup:
> *


Unless you delete it. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 1 2010, 09:37 AM~17934403
> *Unless you delete it.  :0
> *


as long as it is not blasphemy i leave it alone. like I said befor you don't see me going into other topics and state my opinion and expect everyone to like it or expect for it to stay up. like if I went onto new mexico topic and started posting dumb opinions think about it. but any way I am not getting into it.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 30 2010, 10:03 PM~17932270
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

<span style=\'color:red\'>
22. SAYING, TOUCH NOT MY ANOINTED, AND DO MY PROPHETS NO HARM.

KEEP YOUR :rant: OFF OF GOD'S PEOPLE.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 1 2010, 08:52 AM~17934491
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>Tell christians that aliens didnt make them out of space dust!!
> 
> Keep your :rant: OFF LOGICAL PEOPLE.*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: :wave: :wave: 

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 1 2010, 08:57 AM~17934518
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


The Lord? As in the space alien that made you out of dirt?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 1 2010, 07:57 AM~17934516
> *
> GOD IS GOOD - ALL THE TIME - GOD IS GOOD </span>*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 1 2010, 08:04 AM~17934566
> *The Lord? As in the space alien that made you out of dirt?
> *


ONLY DIRT ON HERE IS U :biggrin: 

KEEP DOING U, BECAUSE I'M GOING TO KEEP PRAISING OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## 850-King

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 1 2010, 06:58 AM~17934185
> *The book of revelation was written by a dude in a cave on an island, because he got banished from his home. On that island, he pretended to talk to to god so that his people would let him move back home.
> *


post proof


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!

FATHER GOD, I HUMBLY COME BEFORE YOU TO GIVE YOU ALL THE HONOR AND GLORY THAT YOU DESERVE. FATHER GOD I PRAY THAT YOU WILL GUIDE & STRENGTHEN ALL OF MY BROTHERS & SISTERS TODAY TO KEEP MINISTERING YOUR WORD FATHER GOD NO MATTER WHAT COMES OUR WAY. FATHER GOD PLEASE FOR GIVE US FOR ALL OF OUR SINS, IN JESUS NAME I PRAY AMEN. :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 1 2010, 09:06 AM~17934585
> *ONLY DIRT ON HERE IS U  :biggrin:
> 
> KEEP DOING U, BECAUSE I'M GOING TO KEEP PRAISING OUR The bible says a space alien made you out of dirt. Do you not agree with the bible, is it not the "truth"?*


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 1 2010, 09:16 AM~17934661
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'><span style=\'color:green\'>SPACE ALIENS READING TEH LAYITLOWS?????*


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Jul 1 2010, 09:08 AM~17934598
> *post proof
> *


NO PROOF


ITS IN THE BIBLE.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 1 2010, 06:58 AM~17934185
> *The book of revelation was written by a dude in a cave on an island, because he got banished from his home. On that island, he pretended to talk to to god so that his people would let him move back home.
> *


 :uh: :uh: that's not all! Typical answer. Pick, chose, and post.


----------



## 850-King

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 1 2010, 08:31 AM~17934778
> *NO PROOF
> ITS IN THE BIBLE.
> *


then how do u kno he only preteded to talk to god


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Jul 1 2010, 10:38 AM~17935260
> *then how do u kno he only preteded to talk to god
> *


Because aliens dont eat pineapple.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 1 2010, 10:05 AM~17935040
> *:uh:  :uh: that's not all! Typical answer. Pick, chose, and post.
> *


Explain it then.


----------



## 850-King

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 1 2010, 09:54 AM~17935388
> *Because aliens dont eat pineapple.
> *


orly ?????


----------



## FORGIVEN

PRAISE OUR FATHER IN THE HEAVENS


----------



## 850-King

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 1 2010, 03:05 PM~17938062
> *PRAISE OUR FATHER IN THE HEAVENS
> *


how do u kno thats where he is???


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Jul 1 2010, 03:52 PM~17938603
> *how do u kno thats where he is???
> *


FAT ASS.. hope u get banned!

god dont like fat asses


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jul 1 2010, 04:06 PM~17938732
> *FAT ASS.. hope u get banned!
> 
> god dont like fat asses
> *


I dont think he likes town drunks either


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 1 2010, 04:16 PM~17938819
> *I dont think he likes town drunks either
> *


true that but atleast im not fat :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jul 1 2010, 05:36 PM~17939481
> *true that but atleast im not fat  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


I take offense to that,  No job havin [email protected]$$^#@%$^&^&(


----------



## 850-King

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 1 2010, 04:16 PM~17938819
> *I dont think he likes town drunks either
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh: 
Lord I pray to give nim! The strength to let his delete post fingers do some editing! Some trolls up in here!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 1 2010, 06:15 PM~17939768
> *:uh:
> Lord I pray to give nim! The strength to let his delete post fingers do some editing! Some trolls up in here!
> *


Well I guess you better go find your bridge then huh


----------



## 850-King

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 1 2010, 06:16 PM~17939773
> *Well I guess you better go find your bridge then huh
> *


 :0 :burn:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

AWESOME GOD WE SERVE :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

BROTHER'S & SISTER'S

PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY AMEN :angel: 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME AMEN :angel: </span>


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 2 2010, 09:10 AM~17943941
> *
> *


Thats what I thought, avoid the question.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 1 2010, 05:43 PM~17939529
> *I take offense to that,   No job havin [email protected]$$^#@%$^&^&(
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

iam currently on call u fuck!!!! lmao thats not the way to talk in the church topic :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## popejoy2010

Christ accepted you, so you should accept each other, which will bring glory to God..ROMANS 15:7

God never mentioned it would be easy , Brothers with that said ( don't let one bad apple spoil Gods barrel of fruit ) Have a Blessed day and weekend...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Jul 2 2010, 11:53 AM~17945140
> *Christ accepted you, so you should accept each other, which will bring glory to God..ROMANS 15:7
> 
> God never mentioned it would be easy , Brothers with that said ( don't let one bad apple spoil Gods barrel of fruit )  Have a Blessed day and weekend...
> *


 :loco:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jul 2 2010, 10:18 AM~17944834
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> iam currently on call u fuck!!!! lmao thats not the way to talk in the church topic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




I implied cursing, but I did not curse.


----------



## HB WIRES

GOD BLESS YOU ALL... AND I MEAN IT.. HAVE A HAPPY 4TH WEEKEND , EVEN THOUGHT I DONT SEE CLEARLY WITH THE @$$$!$%%^ its the best place to live


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 2 2010, 11:13 AM~17945320
> *GOD BLESS YOU ALL... AND I MEAN IT.. HAVE A HAPPY 4TH WEEKEND , EVEN THOUGHT I DONT SEE CLEARLY WITH THE @$$$!$%%^ its the best place to live
> *


 U :loco:


----------



## leo

Its friday christians, time to get your sin on . :cheesy:


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 2 2010, 04:28 PM~17948093
> *Its friday christians, time to get your sin on . :cheesy:
> *


so kill your self, your a living sin..





























jk



hope all have a good 4th of july weekend!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 2 2010, 04:28 PM~17948093
> *Its friday christians, time to get your sin on . :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64

HAPPY 4TH EVERYONE, BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 2 2010, 08:46 PM~17949623
> *HAPPY 4TH EVERYONE, BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN.
> *


LIKE WISE BROTHER NIMSTER64 :thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 2 2010, 07:22 PM~17949122
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903+Jul 2 2010, 07:21 PM~17949118-->
> 
> 
> 
> *so kill your self,* your a living sin..
> jk
> hope all have a good 4th of july weekend!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not to nice, who would provide for my family, your on call but cant afford to
> 
> all that nastyness over my coment vvvvvvvvvv
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 04:28 PM~17948093
> *Its friday christians, time to get your sin on . :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but yet in other topics you seem to enjoy sin just fine
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigLazy903_@Jul 2 2010, 07:44 PM~17949245
> *eat pussy,drink beer, eat fat foods, smoke/grill food, drink more beer, smoke weed ( but currently on probation ) umm do cocaine when i drink! and cheat on my wife
> *


shoot this topic that you posted in is even called "what else do yall do as a hobbie"


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 2 2010, 04:28 PM~17948093
> *Its friday christians, time to get your sin on . :cheesy:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: NOT 4 ME BROTHER LEO, BEEN THERE & DONE THAT, & THERE'S NOTHING 4 ME OUT THERE IN THE WORLD. 

ALL I CAN DO IS PRAISE THE LORD 4 WHAT HE HAS BROUGHT ME THROUGH :thumbsup: 

NO ONE IS PERFECT, BUT I STRIVE TO BE, BY NOT GOING BACK & DOING THE SINS THAT I USE TO DO.

MAY U HAVE A GOOD EVENING BROTHER LEO :thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 2 2010, 10:01 PM~17950116
> *:no:  :no:  :no: NOT 4 ME BROTHER LEO, BEEN THERE & DONE THAT, & THERE'S NOTHING 4 ME OUT THERE IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ALL I CAN DO IS PRAISE THE LORD 4 WHAT HE HAS BROUGHT ME THROUGH :thumbsup:
> 
> NO ONE IS PERFECT, BUT I STRIVE TO BE, BY NOT GOING BACK & DOING THE SINS THAT I USE TO DO.
> 
> MAY U HAVE A GOOD EVENING BROTHER LEO  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :0 :wave: 

You have a good night also,


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD AFTERNOON BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 3 2010, 01:40 PM~17953326
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 3 2010, 12:42 PM~17953335
> *:wow:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 3 2010, 01:53 PM~17953383
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:angel: G O D :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 3 2010, 12:55 PM~17953397
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 3 2010, 05:55 PM~17954514
> *
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

JESUS IS NOT AN ALIEN, BUT DUEZ IS.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 3 2010, 09:43 PM~17955585
> *JESUS WAS AN ALIEN
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 3 2010, 09:34 PM~17955950
> *:wow:
> *



DON'T BE PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH, BECAUSE U KNOW I DIDN'T SAY THAT, BUT NO NEED TO ARGUE WITH ANY ONE THAT DOES NOT HAVE COMMON SENSE :biggrin:, BECAUSE THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS IS GOD KNOWS THAT U WROTE THAT IN MY QUOTE BY MY NAME SAYING JESUS WAS AN ALIEN.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 3 2010, 09:34 PM~17955950
> *:wow:JESUS NAME.</span>*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

I'M GOING TO KEEP PRAISING THE LORD, NO MATTER WHAT COMES MY WAY :angel: </span>


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 1 2010, 03:05 PM~17938062
> *PRAISE OUR FATHER IN THE HEAVENS
> *


ALWAYS BROTHER FORGIVEN  :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

MAY U ALL HAVE A GOOD NIGHTS REST BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 4 2010, 12:01 AM~17956098
> *HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## NIMSTER64

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## NIMSTER64

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Have a safe day and night! The crazies are out during the holiday! And posting too! :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 4 2010, 06:49 AM~17957431
> *Have a safe day and night! The crazies are out during the holiday! And posting too! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 4 2010, 06:53 AM~17957442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 3 2010, 10:40 PM~17955991
> *
> DON'T BE PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH, BECAUSE U KNOW I DIDN'T SAY THAT, BUT NO NEED TO ARGUE WITH ANY ONE THAT DOES NOT HAVE COMMON SENSE  :biggrin:, BECAUSE THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS IS GOD KNOWS THAT U WROTE THAT IN MY QUOTE BY MY NAME SAYING JESUS WAS AN ALIEN.
> *


How was Jesus not an alien? He was born to human parents, but he wasnt human. Now he lives in outer space.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 4 2010, 08:25 AM~17957764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: and what's your piont?


----------



## unique1987

Come check out my Store in Garland, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE

MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST

FACEBOOK.COM/UNIQUK

SHOP # 214.664.0745


----------



## jvasquez

I wonder if the black lowriders page has to deal with racist remarks as much as this Christian Lowrider page has to deal with non-believers remarks.

Christian or non, black or brown, we're all riders, or at least claim to be, and one thing Real riders have is a respect for one another.

This topic has taken a wrong turn and some of you need to check yourself at the door.

Have some respect. Agree to disagree and go elsewhere.

:| and if you feel like Im talking to you, then I probably am. Grow up.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 4 2010, 12:08 PM~17959048
> *I wonder if the black lowriders page has to deal with racist remarks as much as this Christian Lowrider page has to deal with non-believers remarks.
> 
> Christian or non, black or brown, we're all riders, or at least claim to be, and one thing Real riders have is a respect for one another.
> 
> This topic has taken a wrong turn and some of you need to check yourself at the door.
> 
> Have some respect. Agree to disagree and go elsewhere.
> 
> :| and if you feel like Im talking to you, then I probably am. Grow up.
> *


why yes . LIL trolls do post dumb stuff and comments in the thread.. :angry: Just sad they do that to most good threads..


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 4 2010, 12:05 PM~17958632
> *:uh: and what's your piont?
> *


See the part about christians being more likely to torture a person?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 4 2010, 06:19 PM~17960595
> *See the part about christians being more likely to torture a person?
> *


and? Its a job those folks sighn up to do. Like I said. What's your point buddy.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 4 2010, 08:15 PM~17960799
> *and? Its a job those folks sighn up to do. Like I said. What's your point buddy.
> *


Torturing people is wrong buddy. :uh:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 4 2010, 01:17 PM~17959393
> *why yes . LIL trolls do post dumb stuff and comments in the thread.. :angry:  Just sad they do that to most good threads..
> *


Man them trolls be posting dumb coments like the cottage cheese coment :uh:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 4 2010, 12:08 PM~17959048
> *I wonder if the black lowriders page has to deal with racist remarks as much as this Christian Lowrider page has to deal with non-believers remarks.
> 
> Christian or non, black or brown, we're all riders, or at least claim to be, and one thing Real riders have is a respect for one another.
> 
> This topic has taken a wrong turn and some of you need to check yourself at the door.
> 
> Have some respect. Agree to disagree and go elsewhere.
> 
> :| and if you feel like Im talking to you, then I probably am. Grow up.
> *


How about be open to let people look in, if one is curious about your religion how is one going to get to no it if you shue them away when they disagree with somthing.

It does not mean they disagree with everything or that one does not beleave in somthing simlar, just because one doesnt beleave exactly the same as yourself.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 4 2010, 12:05 AM~17956662
> *X2 THE HIGHEST PRAISE!*


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 4 2010, 11:22 PM~17961335
> *How about be open to let people look in, if one is curious about your religion how is one going to get to no it if you shue them away when they disagree with somthing.
> 
> It does not mean they disagree with everything or that one does not beleave in somthing simlar, just because one doesnt beleave exactly the same as yourself.
> *


Kind of hard to answer a question when people don't agree with the source. That's just an excuse to make a foolish remark.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Jul 4 2010, 07:48 PM~17960942-->
> 
> 
> 
> Torturing people is wrong buddy.  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then take your own advise! Stop torturing this thread! And go kick rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 09:17 PM~17961315
> *Man them trolls be posting dumb coments like the cottage cheese coment :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Troll!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Jul 5 2010, 06:21 AM~17962747
> *Kind of hard to answer a question when people don't agree with the source. That's just an excuse to make a foolish remark.
> *


Yes!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 5 2010, 06:21 AM~17962747
> *Kind of hard to answer a question when people don't agree with the source. That's just an excuse to make a foolish remark.
> *


Well I guess thats your opinnion and you are entitled to it.

But when you speak your beliefs in a public forum you may find that you will get some coments back............


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 5 2010, 06:42 AM~17962804
> *Well then take your own advise! Stop torturing this thread! And go kick rocks!
> Troll!
> Yes!
> *












I really dont see much resemblance to myself other then the belly.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 4 2010, 02:08 PM~17959048
> *I wonder if the black lowriders page has to deal with racist remarks as much as this Christian Lowrider page has to deal with non-believers remarks.
> 
> Christian or non, black or brown, we're all riders, or at least claim to be, and one thing Real riders have is a respect for one another.
> 
> This topic has taken a wrong turn and some of you need to check yourself at the door.
> 
> Have some respect. Agree to disagree and go elsewhere.
> 
> :| and if you feel like Im talking to you, then I probably am. Grow up.
> *


x2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 5 2010, 08:21 AM~17963108
> *x2
> *


Use the magic finger! Poof. :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 5 2010, 09:40 AM~17963583
> *Use the magic finger! Poof.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats very interesting, Good thing for freedom of speech, You know one of those things are founding fathers beleived in when they came here escaping religous persecution.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 2 2010, 09:49 PM~17950016
> *Thats not to nice,  who would provide for my family, your on call but cant afford to
> 
> all that nastyness over my coment vvvvvvvvvv
> but yet in other topics you seem to enjoy sin just fine
> 
> shoot this topic that you posted in is even called "what else do yall do as a hobbie"
> *


i was being sarcastic :uh:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jul 5 2010, 02:29 PM~17965389
> *i was being sarcastic  :uh:
> *


Sometimes its hard to tell :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 5 2010, 03:59 PM~17965976
> *Sometimes its hard to tell :uh:
> *


 :0 rly?


----------



## EsePatJ

What´s the original purpose of this thread???
Cause Im Christian and Im a die hard LOWRIDER...
so... :happysad: :happysad:...
Everybody In my town can check at my clean Cutlass outside the Church... every saturday and Sunday... And kids in my sunday school class love to cruise with me...
So... I´ll keep cruisin to make some good influence, specially on the young people...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EsePatJ_@Jul 5 2010, 04:51 PM~17966344
> *What´s the original purpose of this thread???
> Cause Im Christian and Im a die hard LOWRIDER...
> so... :happysad:  :happysad:...
> Everybody In my town can check at my clean Cutlass outside the Church... every saturday and Sunday... And kids in my sunday school class love to cruise with me...
> So... I´ll keep cruisin to make some good influence, specially on the young people...
> *


Same here homie. Same here!
:biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Jul 5 2010, 04:38 PM~17966272-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 rly?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes,
> 
> and somtimes even when it may be sacarism it still in very poor taste
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Jul 5 2010, 11:29 AM~17964201
> *The only thing I blew , was a protiem shake down my baby moms throat! Then I shouted happy 4th bitch! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by EsePatJ_@Jul 5 2010, 06:51 PM~17966344
> *What´s the original purpose of this thread???
> Cause Im Christian and Im a die hard LOWRIDER...
> so... :happysad:  :happysad:...
> Everybody In my town can check at my clean Cutlass outside the Church... every saturday and Sunday... And kids in my sunday school class love to cruise with me...
> So... I´ll keep cruisin to make some good influence, specially on the young people...
> *


That's how I do it too...my Regal is parked in the church Parking Lot Sunday, Wednesday and Thursdays (Youth Service). Keep cruisin' and reppin' CHRIST.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

The Lord will watch over you
" the Lord will keep you from all harm-he willwatch over your life; the Lord will watch over your coming and going both now and forevermore. Ps 121:7-8


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by EsePatJ+Jul 5 2010, 04:51 PM~17966344-->
> 
> 
> 
> What´s the original purpose of this thread???
> Cause Im Christian and Im a die hard LOWRIDER...
> so... :happysad:  :happysad:...
> Everybody In my town can check at my clean Cutlass outside the Church... every saturday and Sunday... *And kids in my sunday school class love to cruise with me...*So... I´ll keep cruisin to make some good influence, specially on the young people...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]Jul 5 2010, 05:37 PM~17966687
> *Same here homie. Same here!
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Jul 5 2010, 09:24 PM~17969022
> *That's how I do it too...my Regal is parked in the church Parking Lot Sunday, Wednesday and Thursdays (Youth Service). Keep cruisin' and reppin' CHRIST.
> *


PLEASSSSE tell me that none of you are taking underage kids cruising with you in your car, alone, unsupervised, without their parents.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 5 2010, 05:52 PM~17966805
> *yes,
> 
> and somtimes even when it may be sacarism it still in very poor taste
> *


He’s respecting women just as much as the bible does.


Women should remain silent in the meetings. They are not allowed to speak. They must follow the lead of those who are in authority, as the Law says. 35 If they have a question about something, they should ask their own husbands at home. It is shameful for women to speak in church meetings. (Corinthians 14:34-35 NIV )


But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God. (Corinthians I 11:3 NIV)


The only thing I blew , was a protiem shake down my baby moms throat! Then I shouted happy 4th bitch! :biggrin: (96ROADMASTER LIL)


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by rzarock+Jul 6 2010, 07:17 AM~17971527-->
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASSSSE tell me that none of you are taking underage kids cruising with you in your car, alone, unsupervised, without their parents.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rzarock_@Jul 6 2010, 08:07 AM~17971741
> *He’s respecting women just as much as the bible does.
> Women should remain silent in the meetings. They are not allowed to speak. They must follow the lead of those who are in authority, as the Law says. 35 If they have a question about something, they should ask their own husbands at home. It is shameful for women to speak in church meetings. (Corinthians 14:34-35 NIV )
> But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God. (Corinthians I 11:3 NIV)
> The only thing I blew , was a protiem shake down my baby moms throat! Then I shouted happy 4th bitch! :biggrin: (96ROADMASTER LIL)
> *


 :uh:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17974514
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>LINK TO TOPIC*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=522174&st=180
> [/b]


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD EVENING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 6 2010, 05:36 PM~17975307
> *PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


AMEN! :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I feel good this morning! :cheesy:


----------



## popejoy2010

A man of knowledge uses words with restraint, and a man of understanding is even - tempered. Even a fool is thought wise if he keeps silent, and discerning if he holds his tongue..PROVERBS 17:27,28

I pray in the name of Jesus Christ that you all have a very blessed week..


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 7 2010, 05:38 AM~17981101
> *I feel good this morning!  :cheesy:
> *


PRAISE GOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 6 2010, 05:48 AM~17971143
> *The Lord will watch over you
> " the Lord will keep you from all harm-he willwatch over your life; the Lord will watch over your coming and going both now and forevermore. Ps 121:7-8
> 
> *


Explain why bad stuff happens then.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 7 2010, 07:00 PM~17986913
> *Explain why bad stuff happens then.
> *


Can you? How bought why good stuff happens. I know you'll just post up some stupid ass circle talk. But ill read the mess anyway.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 7 2010, 07:00 PM~17986913
> *Explain why bad stuff happens then.
> *


BECAUSE U ALLOW THEM 2 HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 6 2010, 05:48 AM~17971143
> *The Lord will watch over you
> " the Lord will keep you from all harm-he willwatch over your life; the Lord will watch over your coming and going both now and forevermore. Ps 121:7-8
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 7 2010, 08:08 PM~17987000
> *Can you? How bought why good stuff happens. I know you'll just post up some stupid ass circle talk. But ill read the mess anyway.
> *


Because it's all a hoax. There's no alien with super powers watching over you.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 7 2010, 11:39 PM~17989807
> *Because it's all a hoax. There's no alien with super powers watching over you.
> *


Must have took you all night for that one! :uh: 

The answer is. It just does. Its all in the master plan. Even your scientists can explain natural laws. Checks and balance. Its just on a grater leval then man can comprehend.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 7 2010, 07:00 PM~17986913
> *Explain why bad stuff happens then.
> *


Explain why you call yourself lord? Yet your not of royal blood nor was never knighted by one? 

You are a royal pain in the butt though! Lord pain in the buttocks!
:angry:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 8 2010, 08:47 AM~17991074
> *Explain why you call yourself lord? Yet your not of royal blood nor was never knighted by one?
> 
> You are a royal pain in the butt though! Lord pain in the buttocks!
> :angry:
> *


Why do you call yourself 96 roadmaster? You are not the master of the road, nor are you 96 of them.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 6 2010, 05:48 AM~17971143
> *The Lord will watch over you
> " the Lord will keep you from all harm-he willwatch over your life; the Lord will watch over your coming and going both now and forevermore. Ps 121:7-8
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 8 2010, 08:42 AM~17991045
> *Must have took you all night for that one! :uh:
> 
> The answer is. It just does. Its all in the master plan. Even your scientists can explain natural laws. Checks and balance. Its just on a grater leval then man can comprehend.
> *


So, he'll keep you from all harm, but it's the master plan to let harm be done to you?


----------



## HB WIRES

GOD BE WITH YOU ALL


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 8 2010, 07:42 AM~17991045
> *Must have took you all night for that one! :uh:
> 
> The answer is. It just does. Its all in the master plan. Even your scientists can explain natural laws. Checks and balance. Its just on a grater leval then man can comprehend.
> *


Then why do you claim to comprehend it?


----------



## leo

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Jul 8 2010, 08:02 AM~17991179-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call yourself 96 roadmaster? You are not the master of the road, nor are you 96 of them.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical circle talk. You never answerd the ? And I have a 96 buick ROADMASTER hence the name. Try again little buddy.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rzarock_@Jul 8 2010, 12:12 PM~17993346
> *Then why do you claim to comprehend it?
> *


When did I say I did?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 8 2010, 12:21 PM~17993434
> *When did I say I did?
> *


You claim to know that god has a master plan. You claim to know that Jesus is your lord and savior. You claim to know that burning in hell is punishment for not accepting Jesus. You claim to know that you will be enjoying a “healthy new body, wings, and dancing on streets of gold” when you die and apparently go to heaven. You claim to know why good and bad things happen…you said, “it just does”. Is this not saying you comprehend god?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 8 2010, 09:53 AM~17992197
> *GOD BE WITH YOU ALL
> *


I RECEIVED THAT IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup: 

THANKS BROTHER HOMEBOYZ :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 8 2010, 11:53 AM~17992197
> *GOD BE WITH YOU ALL
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 7 2010, 03:42 PM~17984022
> *PRAISE GOD  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 8 2010, 02:11 PM~17994363
> *:yes:
> *


YES SIR BROTHER JVASQUEZ :wave: ALWAYS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

yOULL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT! :biggrin: Even you lord pain in the butt!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

We are all finally getting the point. God bless you all :biggrin: no point in responding


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 8 2010, 08:31 PM~17996539
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 8 2010, 08:43 PM~17996653
> *:wave:
> *


how have you been my brother? lets get this topic back to what it was :biggrin: . God Bless carnal en Cristo


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 8 2010, 06:31 PM~17996539
> *We are all finally getting the point. God bless you all :biggrin: no point in responding
> *


thats what i say! god be with you


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 8 2010, 09:05 PM~17996862
> *thats what i say!  god be with you
> *


and with also AMEN :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 8 2010, 09:33 PM~17997260
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :h5: see how easy it is? :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 8 2010, 07:35 PM~17997288
> *:h5: see how easy it is?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 8 2010, 09:38 PM~17997328
> *:yes:
> *


so now we are all in agreement. with the topic title Christian Lowriders Check in!

If some one has a question about CHRIST have them go to there local church and ask all they want. I think it is better to get a answer when you take your time and go ask some one in your area like that you are face to face and not on line with no emotions. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

PRAISE GOD. thank you Jesus. we got this topic back. yes we all sin yes we are all human but no we don't all have Jesus in our heart so that's where the difference is. so no more trying to convert anyone on here. I think just tell them to go ask there nearest church. AMEN


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 8 2010, 09:05 PM~17996862
> *thats what i say!  god be with you
> *


Well...I got laid off. I been trusting GOD for direction...

I was given 18 weeks pay as a serverance package...now I have an interview and I'm basically been promised my Old Position at my same company making the same pay and keepin my seniority.

I'm basically getting a bonus and have 3 weeks off just for moving to my old job.

GOD is GOOD!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 8 2010, 10:51 PM~17998142
> *Well...I got laid off. I been trusting GOD for direction...
> 
> I was given 18 weeks pay as a serverance package...now I have an interview and I'm basically been promised my Old Position at my same company making the same pay and keepin my seniority.
> 
> I'm basically getting a bonus and have 3 weeks off just for moving to my old job.
> 
> GOD is GOOD!!!
> *


GOD BLESSES AMEN. PRAISE GOD


----------



## NIMSTER64

THANK YOU JESUS LORD ALMIGHTY AMEN AMEN HALELUJA


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 4 2010, 12:01 AM~17956098
> *HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 3 2010, 11:58 PM~17956079
> *I'M GOING TO KEEP PRAISING THE LORD, NO MATTER WHAT COMES MY WAY  :angel: </span>
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 1 2010, 05:05 PM~17938062
> *PRAISE OUR FATHER IN THE HEAVENS
> *


AMEN


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 10 2006, 08:46 PM~6736875
> *Gangs To Grace Car Club checking in....
> 
> Holding it down in So. Cal.
> 
> I know there are more Christian clubs here on LIL....
> 
> Where you at???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 8 2010, 10:59 PM~17998249
> *GOD BLESSES AMEN. PRAISE GOD
> *


HAHA, yeah I was concerned when they told me but I stayed in joy. Once I prayed and asked GOD to show me which direction to go, next thing you know I get a nice check and they even tell me about the new position. Turns out the guy who is hiring for the position is a former co-worker of mine and said, he wouldn't want anyone else but me in that position. My interview is Tuesday. I'm believing things will work out and I won't ever have to be on unemployment. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 12 2006, 04:21 PM~6748277
> *:wave:  :wave:i love the lord with all my heart and soul its just been hard for me these past months.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 8 2010, 11:03 PM~17998293
> *HAHA, yeah I was concerned when they told me but I stayed in joy. Once I prayed and asked GOD to show me which direction to go, next thing you know I get a nice check and they even tell me about the new position. Turns out the guy who is hiring for the position is a former co-worker of mine and said, he wouldn't want anyone else but me in that position. My interview is Tuesday. I'm believing things will work out and I won't ever have to be on unemployment. :biggrin:
> *


AMEN YES YES PAPA DIOS GRACIAS POR ESCUCHAR NUESTRAS HORASIONES(SP) THANK YOU JESUS AMEN AMEN.


----------



## NIMSTER64

AMEN


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 8 2010, 08:51 PM~17998142
> *Well...I got laid off. I been trusting GOD for direction...
> 
> I was given 18 weeks pay as a serverance package...now I have an interview and I'm basically been promised my Old Position at my same company making the same pay and keepin my seniority.
> 
> I'm basically getting a bonus and have 3 weeks off just for moving to my old job.
> 
> GOD is GOOD!!!
> *


AWESOME GOD WE SERVE :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 8 2010, 09:01 PM~17998269
> *THANK YOU JESUS LORD ALMIGHTY AMEN AMEN HALELUJA
> *


 :angel: AMEN BROTHER NIMSTER64 :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS NIGHT BROTHER'S & SISTERS :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 8 2010, 11:52 PM~17998825
> *
> *


Good Movie...I have the VHS. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

FOLLOW THREW HOMIES 5 IS NEXT I AM GOING TO SLEEP GOD BLESS


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 9 2010, 12:13 AM~17999104
> *Good Movie...I have the VHS. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

43nCkVJJUXs&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64

6NpNw8dKhW0&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64

aVPGPm9M3Zo&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64

LSGl78Xtg_o&feature


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: 

PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY AMEN. :angel:


----------



## Duez

Isn't pirating movies against one of the commandments? Thow shalt not pirate movies on the internet?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 9 2010, 02:29 PM~18002736
> *Isn't pirating movies against one of the commandments? Thow shalt not pirate movies on the internet?
> *


 :0


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Aftenoon. Don't feel like cooking. So hot dogs and fries or spaghetti. :biggrin: got some Nathans dogs though!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 9 2010, 12:17 PM~18002182
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S  :wave:
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY AMEN. :angel:
> *


AMEN SISTER :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 9 2010, 05:54 PM~18006026
> *AMEN SISTER :biggrin:
> *


GOD IS GOOD BROTHER NIMSTER64 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 9 2010, 08:14 PM~18006152
> *GOD IS GOOD BROTHER NIMSTER64 :thumbsup:
> *


HE IS AWSOME


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Asked for rain and we got it!! Tons of it last night.. bad storms came thru. Had to stay up all night with kids.. But checked in with other NC folks and we all doing good.. all our crops , grass and pools are topped of now. Bright sunny day today!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL TODAY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S IN JESUS NAME :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 10 2010, 07:58 AM~18009376
> *Asked for rain and we got it!! Tons of it last night.. bad storms came thru. Had to stay up all night with kids.. But checked in with other NC folks and we all doing good.. all our crops , grass and pools are topped of now. Bright sunny day today!! :biggrin:
> *


Hows that cure for cancer coming? :uh:


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## silent1503

:nicoderm:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by silent1503_@Jul 11 2010, 12:59 AM~18014579
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## silent1503

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 11 2010, 12:02 AM~18014602
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jul 10 2010, 10:49 PM~18014520-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 10:59 PM~18014579
> *:nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 11:02 PM~18014602
> *:nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-silent1503_@Jul 10 2010, 11:04 PM~18014615
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 8 2010, 10:51 PM~17998142
> *Well...I got laid off. I been trusting GOD for direction...
> 
> I was given 18 weeks pay as a serverance package...now I have an interview and I'm basically been promised my Old Position at my same company making the same pay and keepin my seniority.
> 
> I'm basically getting a bonus and have 3 weeks off just for moving to my old job.
> 
> GOD is GOOD!!!
> *


My interview is Tuesday. Believing the job will be mine and I can start next week. 

PRAISE GOD!

:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

I made some ramen and it came out delicious. God is good.


----------



## TEMPER909IE

:nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 11 2010, 10:19 PM~18021437
> *My interview is Tuesday. Believing the job will be mine and I can start next week.
> 
> PRAISE GOD!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lincolnfam

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 12 2010, 05:58 AM~18023051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Straight out of Canada looking to prospect the Toronto Majestics chapter.It's really good to see a Christian based topic/page on layitlow.This gonna be my comfort zone brothers!!!

Hope you get that job,I too know what it's like to be jobless and as a man it doesnt feel good,insecurities set in and wonder how things are gonna unfold.At the end of the day,God is good all the time,all the time God is gooood.He's in control!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lincolnfam_@Jul 12 2010, 10:53 AM~18024739
> *Straight out of Canada looking to prospect the Toronto Majestics chapter.It's really good to see a Christian based topic/page on layitlow.This gonna be my comfort zone brothers!!!
> 
> Hope you get that job,I too know what it's like to be jobless and as a man it doesnt feel good,insecurities set in and wonder how things are gonna unfold.At the end of the day,God is good all the time,all the time God is gooood.He's in control!!!
> *


Big ups to the big M in Canada! :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! :wave:


----------



## jvasquez

:biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

If anyone is in the area my church has blessed me to be able to do a show in the parking lot, please pray for a good outcome and good weather... trying to make this a big event so the people that away from God can here his word...


----------



## HB WIRES

THEE STREETS (SOLDIER TO SOLDIER IN CHRIST) ON THE FRONT IT SAY 
" WHAT WOULD JESUS DO" T-SHIRTS 12.00KIDS MED/LADYS MED MENS MED/LG MENS XL/XXL 15. HATS 20.00 GOD BLESS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 12 2010, 02:39 PM~18026751
> *If anyone is in the area my church has blessed me to be able to do a show in the parking lot, please pray for a good outcome and good weather... trying to make this a big event so the people that away from God can here his word...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool! Wish I was closer! That's what up!




And I might have to get one them hats Keith!


----------



## HB WIRES

THERE GOING TO FAST  I DIDNT ORDER TO MANY 2DOZ


----------



## HB WIRES

SAT JULY 11 2010


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 9 2010, 06:55 PM~18006435
> *HE IS AWSOME
> *


*All the time* :worship:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! Anther cloudy day here. But the suns still shining in me! :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 13 2010, 05:41 AM~18033148
> *Morning! Anther cloudy day here. But the  suns still shining in me! :biggrin:
> *


everyday my brother


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Jul 12 2010, 04:39 PM~18026751-->
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is in the area my church has blessed me to be able to do a show in the parking lot, please pray for a good outcome and good weather... trying to make this a big event so the people that away from God can here his word...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-homeboyz_@Jul 12 2010, 10:38 PM~18030560
> *THEE STREETS  (SOLDIER TO SOLDIER IN CHRIST)  ON THE FRONT IT SAY
> " WHAT WOULD JESUS DO" T-SHIRTS 12.00KIDS MED/LADYS MED MENS MED/LG  MENS XL/XXL 15.  HATS 20.00  GOD BLESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA

God bless!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 13 2010, 08:59 AM~18034272
> *God bless!
> *


THANKS :thumbsup: ALWAYS :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## Duez

Cleared up my athletes foot with a cream I bought. PRAISE THE LORD!! and THE GUYS WHO MAKE ATHLETES FOOT CREAM!!


----------



## jvasquez

Thanks for the prayers. Interview went VERY well. Without them actually saying I got the job, sounds like I'm starting next week. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 13 2010, 07:27 PM~18039884
> *Thanks for the prayers. Interview went VERY well. Without them actually saying I got the job, sounds like I'm starting next week. :biggrin:
> *


Cool! Don't forget your 10%. Keeps the blessings coming! :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

PRAISE HIM BROTHERS AND SISTER, HIS MERCY ENDURES FOREVER


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 13 2010, 09:27 PM~18039884
> *Thanks for the prayers. Interview went VERY well. Without them actually saying I got the job, sounds like I'm starting next week. :biggrin:
> *


AMEN PRAISE GOD ALL MIGHTY HE KNOWS WHATS BEST FOR US.  IN Jesus name You will get Great news I know it brother. follow his instincts


----------



## jvasquez

:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

PRAY FOR ME PLEASE BROTHERS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

devil is trying to get me but I won't let him!!!!!! get the behind me satan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duez

My new shirt has a cross on it.


----------



## Duez

Biblical scripture. hno:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 14 2010, 12:22 AM~18042534
> *PRAY FOR ME  PLEASE BROTHERS
> *


----------



## Duez

Luke 14:26 (New International Version)

26"If anyone comes to me and does not hate his father and mother, his wife and children, his brothers and sisters—yes, even his own life—he cannot be my disciple.


----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez

*Deuteronomy 21*

18 If a man has a stubborn and rebellious son who does not obey his father and mother and will not listen to them when they discipline him, 19 his father and mother shall take hold of him and bring him to the elders at the gate of his town. 20 They shall say to the elders, "This son of ours is stubborn and rebellious. He will not obey us. He is a profligate and a drunkard." 21 Then all the men of his town shall stone him to death. You must purge the evil from among you. All Israel will hear of it and be afraid.


----------



## Duez

"It is far better to grasp the universe as it really is than to persist in delusion, however satisfying and reassuring."
-Carl Sagan


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES+Jul 13 2010, 11:22 PM~18042534-->
> 
> 
> 
> PRAY FOR ME  PLEASE BROTHERS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 13 2010, 11:28 PM~18042570
> *devil is trying to get me but I won't let him!!!!!!  get the behind me satan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Call on the name! Don't be scared! Ask for what you want!


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS. GOD IS AWSOME. WHAT A GORGEOUS MORNING THANK YOU LORD FOR THIS WONDERFUL MORNING AND FOR GIVING ME ANOTHER DAY IN THIS WORLD YOU CREATED.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 14 2010, 08:53 AM~18043217
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS. GOD IS AWSOME. WHAT A GORGEOUS MORNING THANK YOU LORD FOR THIS WONDERFUL MORNING AND FOR GIVING ME ANOTHER DAY IN THIS WORLD YOU CREATED.
> *


Amen. :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin: afternoon. We just got our layilowz back up on line!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 14 2010, 06:53 AM~18043217
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS AND SISTERS. GOD IS AWSOME. WHAT A GORGEOUS MORNING THANK YOU LORD FOR THIS WONDERFUL MORNING AND FOR GIVING ME ANOTHER DAY IN THIS WORLD YOU CREATED.
> *



PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 14 2010, 12:07 PM~18044620
> *
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


Doing a good job sista. :thumbsup: Avoid the torture.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

The Lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear? The Lord is the stronghold of my life; of whom shall I be afraid? Though an army encamp against me, my heart shall not fear; though war rise up against me, yet I will be confident. (Psalm 27: 1, 3)

Those who seek the Lord lack no good thing. (Psalm 34:10b)

When the righteous cry for help, the Lord hears, and rescues them from all their troubles. (Psalm 34:17)

Trust in the Lord and do good; so you will live in the land, and enjoy security. Take delight in the Lord and he will give you the desires of your heart. Commit your way to the Lord; trust in him, and he will act. Be still before the Lord, and wait patiently for him. (Psalm 37:3-5, 7a)


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 14 2010, 11:35 AM~18044796
> *The Lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear? The Lord is the stronghold of my life; of whom shall I be afraid? Though an army encamp against me, my heart shall not fear; though war rise up against me, yet I will be confident. (Psalm 27: 1, 3)
> 
> Those who seek the Lord lack no good thing. (Psalm 34:10b)
> 
> When the righteous cry for help, the Lord hears, and rescues them from all their troubles. (Psalm 34:17)
> 
> Trust in the Lord and do good; so you will live in the land, and enjoy security. Take delight in the Lord and he will give you the desires of your heart. Commit your way to the Lord; trust in him, and he will act. Be still before the Lord, and wait patiently for him. (Psalm 37:3-5, 7a)
> *


AMEN


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 13 2010, 11:28 PM~18042570
> *devil is trying to get me but I won't let him!!!!!!  get the behind me satan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THERE YOU GO.....IN THE NAME OF JESUS


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 14 2010, 11:07 AM~18044620
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>
> XInfinity+Infinity :biggrin:*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

:biggrin:

I got an email from my old company where I went on my interview and originally they told me since I was just laid off but applying for a new postition I would not need to fill out an application. Well they sent me the application today so I could fill it out. I doubt they'd ask me to go through all this unless they had me in mind for the job. :biggrin:

Getting closer homies. Just waiting to hear the words, "You've got the job."

GOD is GOOD!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 15 2010, 08:00 AM~18052229
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I got an email from my old company where I went on my interview and originally they told me since I was just laid off but applying for a new postition I would not need to fill out an application. Well they sent me the application today so I could fill it out. I doubt they'd ask me to go through all this unless they had me in mind for the job. :biggrin:
> 
> Getting closer homies. Just waiting to hear the words, "You've got the job."
> 
> GOD is GOOD!!!
> *


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 15 2010, 08:00 AM~18052229
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I got an email from my old company where I went on my interview and originally they told me since I was just laid off but applying for a new postition I would not need to fill out an application. Well they sent me the application today so I could fill it out. I doubt they'd ask me to go through all this unless they had me in mind for the job. :biggrin:
> 
> Getting closer homies. Just waiting to hear the words, "You've got the job."
> 
> GOD is GOOD!!!
> *


Good Luck


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 13 2010, 09:05 PM~18041038
> *PRAISE HIM BROTHERS AND SISTER, HIS MERCY ENDURES FOREVER
> *


ALWAYS BROTHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels

OK MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS, I AM REACHING OUT FOR HELP!!!! MY LIL GODSON IS IN TREMENDOUS PAIN AFTER HIS SURGERY ON TUESDAY!! I ASK THE LORD TO GIVE HIM THE STRENTGH HE NEEDS TO DEAL WITH THIS PAIN, BUT IT IS EVEN HARDER CUZ HE IS ONLY 10YRS OLD! I DONT COME ON MUCH SO THAT SHOWS U HOW SERIOUS THIS IS TO ME!!! IN JESUS NAME AMEN!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 15 2010, 04:47 PM~18056444
> *OK MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS, I AM REACHING OUT FOR HELP!!!! MY LIL GODSON IS IN TREMENDOUS PAIN AFTER HIS SURGERY ON TUESDAY!! I ASK THE LORD TO GIVE HIM THE STRENTGH HE NEEDS TO DEAL WITH THIS PAIN, BUT IT IS EVEN HARDER CUZ HE IS ONLY 10YRS OLD! I DONT COME ON MUCH SO THAT SHOWS U HOW SERIOUS THIS IS TO ME!!! IN JESUS NAME AMEN!!!
> *


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 15 2010, 06:47 PM~18056444
> *OK MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS, I AM REACHING OUT FOR HELP!!!! MY LIL GODSON IS IN TREMENDOUS PAIN AFTER HIS SURGERY ON TUESDAY!! I ASK THE LORD TO GIVE HIM THE STRENTGH HE NEEDS TO DEAL WITH THIS PAIN, BUT IT IS EVEN HARDER CUZ HE IS ONLY 10YRS OLD! I DONT COME ON MUCH SO THAT SHOWS U HOW SERIOUS THIS IS TO ME!!! IN JESUS NAME AMEN!!!
> *


AMEN Homie, he's in my Prayers...

Isaiah 53:3-5 (King James Version)

3 He is despised and rejected of men; a man of sorrows, and acquainted with grief: and we hid as it were our faces from him; he was despised, and we esteemed him not.

4 *Surely he hath borne our griefs, and carried our sorrow*s: yet we did esteem him stricken, smitten of God, and afflicted.

5 But he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was upon him; *and with his stripes we are healed*.

THANK YOU LORD JESUS FOR REDEEMING US FROM THE CURSE OF THE LAW!!!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 15 2010, 07:22 PM~18056777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you don't feel this song, you heart is as hard as a stone. Circumsize your heart and receive CHRIST and know that HE's ABLE!!!

:thumbsup: Good Stuff Homie!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! I'm up and my mail box only had good news. :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 15 2010, 04:47 PM~18056444
> *OK MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS, I AM REACHING OUT FOR HELP!!!! MY LIL GODSON IS IN TREMENDOUS PAIN AFTER HIS SURGERY ON TUESDAY!! I ASK THE LORD TO GIVE HIM THE STRENTGH HE NEEDS TO DEAL WITH THIS PAIN, BUT IT IS EVEN HARDER CUZ HE IS ONLY 10YRS OLD! I DONT COME ON MUCH SO THAT SHOWS U HOW SERIOUS THIS IS TO ME!!! IN JESUS NAME AMEN!!!
> *


hes got my prays homie god is good


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 15 2010, 10:00 AM~18052229
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I got an email from my old company where I went on my interview and originally they told me since I was just laid off but applying for a new postition I would not need to fill out an application. Well they sent me the application today so I could fill it out. I doubt they'd ask me to go through all this unless they had me in mind for the job. :biggrin:
> 
> Getting closer homies. Just waiting to hear the words, "You've got the job."
> 
> GOD is GOOD!!!
> *


AMEN Brother.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 15 2010, 06:47 PM~18056444
> *OK MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS, I AM REACHING OUT FOR HELP!!!! MY LIL GODSON IS IN TREMENDOUS PAIN AFTER HIS SURGERY ON TUESDAY!! I ASK THE LORD TO GIVE HIM THE STRENTGH HE NEEDS TO DEAL WITH THIS PAIN, BUT IT IS EVEN HARDER CUZ HE IS ONLY 10YRS OLD! I DONT COME ON MUCH SO THAT SHOWS U HOW SERIOUS THIS IS TO ME!!! IN JESUS NAME AMEN!!!
> *


He is in my prayers. May he recover in Gods speed keep faith


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 15 2010, 04:47 PM~18056444
> *OK MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS, I AM REACHING OUT FOR HELP!!!! MY LIL GODSON IS IN TREMENDOUS PAIN AFTER HIS SURGERY ON TUESDAY!! I ASK THE LORD TO GIVE HIM THE STRENTGH HE NEEDS TO DEAL WITH THIS PAIN, BUT IT IS EVEN HARDER CUZ HE IS ONLY 10YRS OLD! I DONT COME ON MUCH SO THAT SHOWS U HOW SERIOUS THIS IS TO ME!!! IN JESUS NAME AMEN!!!
> *




HE IS IN OUR PRAYERS :angel: 

GOD BLESS BROTHER :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Punch

PUNCH IS CHECKING IN. :biggrin: god bless my lowriding brothers :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jul 17 2010, 04:47 PM~18069817
> *PUNCH IS CHECKING IN.  :biggrin: god bless my lowriding brothers :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Homeboy?!?! :h5:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

We finally got rain! and lots of it. Looks like my plants are taking off. Fresh peppers , lettice , maters , and cucumbuers. :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

FATHER GOD YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISED :worship: :worship: :worship: :angel: 

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! THANK YOU LORD! JESUS  :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 17 2010, 08:35 PM~18071089
> *FATHER GOD YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISED  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :angel:
> 
> HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! THANK YOU LORD! JESUS  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Does god get on layitlow.com to see this? Does he use a pc or mac?
:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night. youll have a good night rest , so you can get the word in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 17 2010, 10:13 PM~18071275
> *Night. youll have a good night rest , so you can get the word in the morning. :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## mr. warehouse

My sister, a devout Christian, can use your prayers / well wishes right now during her battle with cancer.

http://stephaniebfundraiser.com/


----------



## HB WIRES

YOU CANNOT DRINK THE CUP OF THE LORD & THE CUP OF THE DEMONS TOO;YOU CANNOT HAVE A PART IN BOTH THE LORDS TABLE &THE TABLE OF DEMONS 1 COR. 10;21
GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU,MAN I LOVE JESUS!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse+Jul 18 2010, 02:48 AM~18072992-->
> 
> 
> 
> My sister, a devout Christian, can use your prayers / well wishes right now during her battle with cancer.
> 
> http://stephaniebfundraiser.com/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HB WIRES_@Jul 18 2010, 08:07 AM~18073536
> *YOU CANNOT DRINK THE CUP OF THE LORD & THE CUP OF THE DEMONS TOO;YOU CANNOT HAVE A PART IN BOTH THE LORDS TABLE &THE TABLE OF DEMONS 1 COR. 10;21
> GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU,MAN I LOVE JESUS!
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 18 2010, 10:07 AM~18073536
> *YOU CANNOT DRINK THE CUP OF THE LORD & THE CUP OF THE DEMONS TOO;YOU CANNOT HAVE A PART IN BOTH THE LORDS TABLE &THE TABLE OF DEMONS 1 COR. 10;21
> GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU,MAN I LOVE JESUS!
> *


 :0 I am doing it wrong. thanks for the scripture I must read it. :happysad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 18 2010, 08:49 AM~18073679
> *:0  I am doing it wrong. thanks for the scripture I must read it. :happysad:
> *


We all guilty.


----------



## Duez

I am not guilty.


----------



## 65ragrider

BROTHERS i need you to pray for my family.i got divorce about 3 years ago i moved out of the house but a year ago my ex give me a chance to try things again.we got 3 kids together and about 15 years since we met.the thing is that things are not working out but i really love her and i don't want to give up on this.i know that if God brought me back home is for a reason.so please pray to our lord to keep this family together and keep the enemy[satan]away from us.thanks and God bless you all.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 18 2010, 08:06 PM~18077895
> *BROTHERS i need you to pray for my family.i got divorce about 3 years ago i moved out of the house but a year ago my ex give me a chance to try things again.we got 3 kids together and about 15 years since we met.the thing is that things are not working out but i really love her and i don't want to give up on this.i know that if God brought me back home is for a reason.so please pray to our lord to keep this family together and keep the enemy[satan]away from us.thanks and God bless you all.
> *


Got it. best bet is to listen and carry on a fight in the garage or in a shut car for kids sake. Things are not perfect! And tring to keep it that way will wear you out. Speek your peace. Then chill. Never go to bed mad ! And plan date nights separate from guys day out or car shows! 
:biggrin: 
Don't force church on each other either! It'll work out.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 18 2010, 08:06 PM~18077895
> *BROTHERS i need you to pray for my family.i got divorce about 3 years ago i moved out of the house but a year ago my ex give me a chance to try things again.we got 3 kids together and about 15 years since we met.the thing is that things are not working out but i really love her and i don't want to give up on this.i know that if God brought me back home is for a reason.so please pray to our lord to keep this family together and keep the enemy[satan]away from us.thanks and God bless you all.
> *


As a backup you should try counseling. Or if you want to keep in christian, Family Life offers christian based marraige seminar's that may be helpful to you. They are worth the money.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 18 2010, 08:18 PM~18077994
> *As a backup you should try counseling. Or if you want to keep in christian, Family Life offers christian based marraige seminar's that may be helpful to you. They are worth the money.
> *


The state offers free mediation too! With kid council too.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 18 2010, 10:06 PM~18077895
> *BROTHERS i need you to pray for my family.i got divorce about 3 years ago i moved out of the house but a year ago my ex give me a chance to try things again.we got 3 kids together and about 15 years since we met.the thing is that things are not working out but i really love her and i don't want to give up on this.i know that if God brought me back home is for a reason.so please pray to our lord to keep this family together and keep the enemy[satan]away from us.thanks and God bless you all.
> *


It takes work on both sides...that's for sure. My wife and I haven't had a real arguement in about 6 years, but she faithfully attends church and so do I. Mainly due to our understanding of forgiveness and Love.

I'm not saying anything negative about you or your situation, but I can say this...you will have what you say. If you keep talking about divorce and saying it might not work out, then you leave an open door for the enemy to come in and give him the legal right.

I'll be praying for you and your family, because what GOD has brought together let no one separate. Just keep speaking life (The WORD) over your wife and family and marriage. GOD will work it out, just let your hearts be open to do what he says. It will take sacrifices on both sides.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> Does god get on layitlow.com to see this? Does he use a pc or mac? NO HE USE'S HIS PEOPLE TO BRING FORTH THE TRUTH THE WORD OF GOD.
> 
> 
> duez U THE ONLY 1 :loco:
> 
> THE WORD OF GOD SAYS THIS
> 
> ZECHARIAH 4:6
> 
> 6. THEN HE ANSWERED AND SPOKE TO ME, SAYING, THIS IS THE WORD OF THE LORD TO ZE-RUB'BA-BEL, SAYING, NOT BY MIGHT, NOR BY POWER, BUT BY MY SPIRIT, SAYS THE LORD OF HOSTS.
> 
> 1 CORINTHIANS 2:10
> 
> 10. BUT GOD HAS REVEALED THEM TO US BY HIS SPIRIT: FOR THE SPIRIT SEARCHES ALL THINGS, YEA, THE DEEP THINGS OF GOD.
> 
> PSALM 139:7-8
> 
> 7. WHERE SHALL I GO FROM YOUR SPIRIT? OR WHERE SHALL I FLEE FROM YOUR PRESENCE?
> 
> 8. IF I ASCEND UP INTO HEAVEN, YOU ARE THERE: IF I MAKE MY BED IN HELL, BEHOLD, YOU ARE THERE.
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 18 2010, 06:53 PM~18077274
> *I am not guilty.
> *


U MAY SAY U NOT GUILTY, BUT :loco: :loco: :loco: 4 SURE :dunno: 

HOSEA CHP. 4:6

6. MY PEOPLE ARE DESTROYED FOR LACK OF KNOWLEDGE: BECAUSE YOU HAVE REJECTED KNOWLEDGE, I WILL ALSO REJECT YOU, THAT YOU SHALL BE NO PRIEST TO ME: SEEING YOU HAVE FORGOTTEN THE LAW OF YOUR GOD, I WILL ALSO FORGET YOUR CHILDREN.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

STAY BLESSED & STAY ENCOURAGED PEOPLE OF GOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 18 2010, 09:59 PM~18078977
> *STAY BLESSED & STAY ENCOURAGED PEOPLE OF GOD  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 18 2010, 09:57 PM~18078956
> *U MAY SAY U NOT GUILTY, BUT  :loco:  :loco:  :loco: 4 SURE  :dunno:
> 
> HOSEA CHP. 4:6
> 
> 6. MY PEOPLE ARE DESTROYED FOR LACK OF KNOWLEDGE: BECAUSE YOU HAVE REJECTED KNOWLEDGE, I WILL ALSO REJECT YOU, THAT YOU SHALL BE NO PRIEST TO ME: SEEING YOU HAVE FORGOTTEN THE LAW OF YOUR GOD, I WILL ALSO FORGET YOUR CHILDREN.
> *


Lack of knowledge? What do christians know that nobody else does? To follow Jesus? I could easily say you are without knowledge because you reject all other beliefs.



Since you follow the bible so explicitly I'm sure you know that you are not even allowed to have authority or teach a man. You are to remain silent!


Timothy 2:11-12
Let a woman learn in silence with all submission. And I do not permit a woman to teach or to have authority over a man, but to be in silence.


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 16 2010, 06:04 AM~18059868
> *hes got my prays homie  god is good
> *


GOD IS GR8!!!!!! GOD WILLING IF LIL MAN HEALS AT THE RATE HE IS GOIN, HE WILL BE OUT OF THE HOSPITAL IN 5 TO 6 WEEKS INSTEAD OF 2 MONTHS!!!! THANKS FO ALL DA PRAYERS!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 18 2010, 10:06 PM~18077895
> *BROTHERS i need you to pray for my family.i got divorce about 3 years ago i moved out of the house but a year ago my ex give me a chance to try things again.we got 3 kids together and about 15 years since we met.the thing is that things are not working out but i really love her and i don't want to give up on this.i know that if God brought me back home is for a reason.so please pray to our lord to keep this family together and keep the enemy[satan]away from us.thanks and God bless you all.
> *


may I suggest a christian marriage counselor. it will help to understand the problems better and you can work out the issues.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 18 2010, 10:18 PM~18077994
> *As a backup you should try counseling. Or if you want to keep in christian, Family Life offers christian based marraige seminar's that may be helpful to you. They are worth the money.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## popejoy2010

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 19 2010, 08:09 AM~18081569
> *may I suggest a christian marriage counselor. it will help to understand the problems better and you can work out the issues.
> *


No matter what your problems are give them to God, start praying as a couple even if you don't know what to say ( God knows before you even open your mouth as to what you need and he knows your heart...
So hold hands with your wife and say ( Heavenly Father, we come before you to ask for your help , Help us in our relationship, In the name of Jesus Christ Amen ) start with this pray together as a couple and I guarantee that by the end of the week you will have more of your own words to add to it....God does not fail & he does not want your marriage to be a failure either.... :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 19 2010, 07:53 AM~18081037
> *Lack of knowledge? What do christians know that nobody else does? To follow Jesus? I could easily say you are without knowledge because you reject all other beliefs.
> 
> U CAN BELIEVE WHAT U WANT TO BELIEVE, BUT FOR ME THERE'S NO OTHER BELIEFS THAT MATTER'S BESIDES THE WORD OF OUR GOD. ( THE TRUTH )
> 
> Since you follow the bible so explicitly I'm sure you know that you are not even allowed to have authority or teach a man. You are to remain silent!
> 
> THE BIBLE IS THE TRUTH & THE ONLY WAY. I'M NOT ON HERE TO TEACH ANY MAN, BUT THE BIBLE SAYS (MATTHEW CHP.5 VERSE 16) LET YOUR LIGHT SO SHINE BEFORE MEN, THAT THEY MAY SEE YOUR GOOD WORKS, AND GLORIFY YOUR FATHER WHICH IS IN HEAVEN.  MY LIGHT IS SHINNING FOR GOD ALWAYS.
> 
> Timothy 2:11-12
> Let a woman learn in silence with all submission. And I do not permit a woman to teach or to have authority over a man, but to be in silence.
> *


 :uh: DO YOU REALLY KNOW WHAT THIS SCRIPTURE MEANS :0 


COLOSSIANS CHP. 1 VERSE 10

10. THAT YOU MIGHT WALK WORTHY OF THE LORD TO ALL PLEASING, BEING FRUITFUL IN EVERY GOOD WORK, AND  GOD'S KNOWLEDGE :yes: 

HAVE A BLESS DAY BROTHER rzarock :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Jul 19 2010, 10:54 AM~18082353-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: DO YOU REALLY KNOW WHAT THIS SCRIPTURE MEANS  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CERTIFIED [email protected] 19 2010, 10:54 AM~18082353
> *COLOSSIANS CHP. 1 VERSE 10
> 10. THAT YOU MIGHT WALK WORTHY OF THE LORD TO ALL PLEASING, BEING FRUITFUL IN EVERY GOOD WORK, AND  GOD'S KNOWLEDGE  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good works won't get you into heaven.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 19 2010, 10:54 AM~18082353
> *HAVE A BLESS DAY BROTHER rzarock :thumbsup:
> *


You have a good day too.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 19 2010, 11:46 AM~18082713
> *Yes I do. :0
> 
> THAT'S GOOD & SO DO I
> 
> Good works won't get you into heaven.
> 
> MATTHEW CHP. 13 VERSE 24
> 
> 24. ANOTHER PARABLE PUT HE FORTH TO THEM, SAYING, THE KINGDOM OF HEAVEN IS LIKENED TO A MAN WHICH SOWED GOOD SEED IN HIS FIELD:
> 
> You have a good day too.
> *


LIKEWISE :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 19 2010, 09:00 AM~18081485
> *GOD IS GR8!!!!!!  GOD WILLING IF LIL MAN HEALS AT THE RATE HE IS GOIN, HE WILL BE OUT OF THE HOSPITAL IN 5 TO 6 WEEKS INSTEAD OF 2 MONTHS!!!! THANKS FO ALL DA PRAYERS!!!!!
> *


AWESOME GOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 18 2010, 08:14 PM~18077966
> *Got it. best bet  is to listen and carry on a fight in the garage or in a shut  car for kids sake.  Things are not perfect! And tring to keep it that way will wear you out. Speek your peace. Then chill. Never go to bed mad ! And plan date nights separate from guys day out or car shows!
> :biggrin:
> Don't force church on each other either! It'll work out.
> *


thanks homie your right.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by rzarock+Jul 18 2010, 08:18 PM~18077994-->
> 
> 
> 
> As a backup you should try counseling. Or if you want to keep in christian, Family Life offers christian based marraige seminar's that may be helpful to you. They are worth the money.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 08:24 PM~18078055
> *The state offers free mediation too! With kid council too.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Jul 18 2010, 08:27 PM~18078096
> *It takes work on both sides...that's for sure. My wife and I haven't had a real arguement in about 6 years, but she faithfully attends church and so do I. Mainly due to our understanding of forgiveness and Love.
> 
> I'm not saying anything negative about you or your situation, but I can say this...you will have what you say. If you keep talking about divorce and saying it might not work out, then you leave an open door for the enemy to come in and give him the legal right.
> 
> I'll be praying for you and your family, because what GOD has brought together let no one separate. Just keep speaking life (The WORD) over your wife and family and marriage. GOD will work it out, just let your hearts be open to do what he says. It will take sacrifices on both sides.
> *


thank you brothers


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 19 2010, 06:20 PM~18086061
> *thank you brothers
> *


just answer *"your right dear"* or *"you have a point"* without having to listen to her


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Jul 18 2010, 10:50 PM~18078897-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin- Duez
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 17 2010, 07:51 PM~18071165
> *
> Does god get on layitlow.com to see this? Does he use a pc or mac? *
> 
> 
> 
> NO HE USE'S HIS PEOPLE TO BRING FORTH THE TRUTH THE WORD OF GOD.
> duez U THE ONLY 1 :loco:
> 
> THE WORD OF GOD SAYS THIS
> 
> ZECHARIAH 4:6
> 
> 6. THEN HE ANSWERED AND SPOKE TO ME, SAYING, THIS IS THE WORD OF THE LORD TO ZE-RUB'BA-BEL, SAYING, NOT BY MIGHT, NOR BY POWER, BUT BY MY SPIRIT, SAYS THE LORD OF HOSTS.
> 
> 1 CORINTHIANS 2:10
> 
> 10. BUT GOD HAS REVEALED THEM TO US BY HIS SPIRIT: FOR THE SPIRIT SEARCHES ALL THINGS, YEA, THE DEEP THINGS OF GOD.
> 
> PSALM 139:7-8
> 
> 7. WHERE SHALL I GO FROM YOUR SPIRIT? OR WHERE SHALL I FLEE FROM YOUR PRESENCE?
> 
> 8. IF I ASCEND UP INTO HEAVEN, YOU ARE THERE: IF I MAKE MY BED IN HELL, BEHOLD, YOU ARE THERE.
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> [/b]
Click to expand...

All powerful, all knowing and all present yet you talk to him in prayer like he doesnt know exactly what you're telling him already. So I gues since he know everything and is everywhere, you really dont have to pray to him right? Still if you're typing this to him on a lowrider website, what kind of computer does he use to read it?


----------



## down_by_law




----------



## mashingbumper

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Jul 19 2010, 11:54 AM~18081859
> *No matter what your problems are give them to God, start praying as a couple even if you don't know what to say ( God knows before you even open your mouth as to what you need and he knows your heart...
> So hold hands with your wife and say ( Heavenly Father, we come before you to ask for your help , Help us in our relationship, In the name of Jesus Christ Amen ) start with this pray together as a couple and I guarantee that by the end of the week you will have more of your own words to add to it....God does not fail & he does not want your marriage to be a failure either.... :cheesy:
> *


Hey fellas I got something on my mind and I need yalls opinion , growing up in a Christian house hold my parents always told me that there was no problem too big or too small for God and to always give it to him and he will help you with it and that has always proven true for me , but here is the thing a couple of days ago my wife had made a coment to her mom about something that had happened the day before , well what I'm getting at is my mother-in-law looked at my wife and said "give it to God and get over it " in what was to me a very cold manner , to me i took it as my mother-in-law saying don't bother me with your problem get over it ,do yall think maybe I'm looking to much into this ? sorry i don't mean to rant but I really didn't know who else to ask and God has had yalls page on my heart all day thanks in advance fellas


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 19 2010, 08:53 PM~18088070
> *just answer "your right dear" or "you have a point" without having to listen to her
> *


That works too! I learned how to use my surround Nijha vision out in puplic. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Jul 20 2010, 01:03 AM~18090041
> *Hey fellas I got something on my mind and I need yalls opinion , growing up in a Christian house hold my parents always told me that there was no problem too big or too small for God and to always give it to him  and he will help you with it  and that has always proven true for me , but here is the thing  a couple of days ago my wife had made a coment to her mom about something that had happened the day before , well what I'm getting at is my mother-in-law looked at my wife and said  "give it to God and get over it " in what was to me a very cold manner , to me i took it  as my mother-in-law saying don't bother me with your problem get over it ,do yall think maybe  I'm looking to much into this ? sorry i don't mean to rant but I really didn't know who else to ask  and God has had yalls page on my heart all day thanks in advance fellas
> *


Hum? You might be looking into to much. And sounds like my mother in law. She done raising kids and that's the kind of answer she would give. Now my mother would say the same thing with a half hour speech if it was one on one. But mothers well parent in laws like to play the non middle card in front of both parties. Personally I would not take offense.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Galatians 6:7-8 (New International Version)

7Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. A man reaps what he sows. 8The one who sows to please his sinful nature, from that nature[a]will reap destruction; the one who sows to please the Spirit, from the Spirit will reap eternal life.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Jul 20 2010, 03:03 AM~18090041
> *Hey fellas I got something on my mind and I need yalls opinion , growing up in a Christian house hold my parents always told me that there was no problem too big or too small for God and to always give it to him  and he will help you with it  and that has always proven true for me , but here is the thing  a couple of days ago my wife had made a coment to her mom about something that had happened the day before , well what I'm getting at is my mother-in-law looked at my wife and said  "give it to God and get over it " in what was to me a very cold manner , to me i took it  as my mother-in-law saying don't bother me with your problem get over it ,do yall think maybe  I'm looking to much into this ? sorry i don't mean to rant but I really didn't know who else to ask  and God has had yalls page on my heart all day thanks in advance fellas
> *


I would probably let my wife know how that made me feel and see what she says. next time don't bring it up your mother in law and I bet she will ask and then let her know how she made you feel the last time something was brought to her attention. and you didn't want to bother her with it. but I wouln't sweat it.


----------



## leo

Good morning


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 20 2010, 07:19 AM~18090682
> *Galatians 6:7-8 (New International Version)
> 
> 7Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. A man reaps what he sows. 8The one who sows to please his sinful nature, from that nature[a]will reap destruction; the one who sows to please the Spirit, from the Spirit will reap eternal life.
> *


Wow. :wow: How did they know that god would be mocked and people would give you advice that could be perceived as deception? Could it be that they were lying and trying not to get caught?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Jul 20 2010, 02:03 AM~18090041
> *Hey fellas I got something on my mind and I need yalls opinion , growing up in a Christian house hold my parents always told me that there was no problem too big or too small for God and to always give it to him  and he will help you with it  and that has always proven true for me , but here is the thing  a couple of days ago my wife had made a coment to her mom about something that had happened the day before , well what I'm getting at is my mother-in-law looked at my wife and said  "give it to God and get over it " in what was to me a very cold manner , to me i took it  as my mother-in-law saying don't bother me with your problem get over it ,do yall think maybe  I'm looking to much into this ? sorry i don't mean to rant but I really didn't know who else to ask  and God has had yalls page on my heart all day thanks in advance fellas
> *


Ask god for an answer and if he answers (in english, not a bird passing by, or a lightning strike, but actual words from a god.) then give your problems to god. Otherwise realize that there is no god and your problems are your problems.  

On a side note: if you do hear words from a god, seek a mental health professional.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

afternoon! Hope all had a good lunch. Ready for a nap now! :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 20 2010, 06:19 AM~18090682
> *Galatians 6:7-8 (New International Version)
> 
> 7Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. A man reaps what he sows. 8The one who sows to please his sinful nature, from that nature[a]will reap destruction; the one who sows to please the Spirit, from the Spirit will reap eternal life.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

night! :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 20 2010, 10:33 AM~18092225
> *Ask god for an answer and if he answers (in english, not a bird passing by, or a lightning strike, but actual words from a god.) then give your problems to god. Otherwise realize that there is no god and your problems are your problems.
> 
> On a side note: if you do hear words from a god, seek a mental health professional.
> *


you are gonna burn in hell brotha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 20 2010, 06:30 PM~18096511
> *you are gonna burn in hell brotha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

The sad thing is I know a hole lot of super vice Jesus that are going to too!! 


But honestly a good Christain can not condem a person to hell nor heaven.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 20 2010, 06:41 PM~18096606
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> The sad thing is I know a hole lot of super vice Jesus that are going to too!!
> But honestly a good Christain can not condem a person to hell nor heaven.
> *


I'M NOT HE'S DOING IT HIM SELF  he's the only reason why i hardly come on this topic any more,this guy will never grow up he's annoying with his stupid comments.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 20 2010, 07:07 PM~18096867
> *I'M NOT HE'S DOING IT HIM SELF  he's the only reason why i hardly come on this topic any more,this guy will never grow up he's annoying with his stupid comments.
> *


Ya he is annoying as hell. We just post around him homie! Funny thing he is so pitiful he post in other topics against us! His comments are everywhere. He even started dposting in topics never even been too. He just wants attention. Now I do respond to him when be does his mess on other topics. Here he just speaks in the wind!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 20 2010, 06:21 PM~18096427
> *night!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 20 2010, 07:07 PM~18096867
> *I'M NOT HE'S DOING IT HIM SELF  he's the only reason why i hardly come on this topic any more,this guy will never grow up he's annoying with his stupid comments.
> *


HE WILL GET HIS BROTHER 65RAGRIDER ( IN DUE TIME :yes: ) JUDGMENT DAY IS NEAR FOR US ALL EVEN duez. :0 

BE ENCOURAGED BROTHER NEVER LET ANYBODY OR ANYTHING GET YOU OUT OF YOUR CHARACTER IN BEING A CHILD OF GOD. U KEEP COMING IN THIS TOPIC SO THAT WE CAN ALL BIND THE ENEMY TOGETHER, I KNOW IT'S HARD, BUT GOD'S WORK KEEPS ON GOING & GOING NO MATTER WHAT MAY COME OUR WAY.

U & YOUR FAMILY HAVE A BLESS NIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 20 2010, 06:30 PM~18096511
> *you are gonna burn in hell brotha
> *


yes we know,but forget about him brother


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 20 2010, 08:54 PM~18097977
> *HE WILL GET HIS BROTHER 65RAGRIDER ( IN DUE TIME  :yes: ) JUDGMENT DAY IS NEAR FOR US ALL EVEN duez.  :0
> 
> BE ENCOURAGED BROTHER NEVER LET ANYBODY OR ANYTHING GET YOU OUT OF YOUR CHARACTER IN BEING A CHILD OF GOD. U KEEP COMING IN THIS TOPIC SO THAT WE CAN ALL BIND THE ENEMY TOGETHER, I KNOW IT'S HARD, BUT GOD'S WORK KEEPS ON GOING & GOING NO MATTER WHAT MAY COME OUR WAY.
> 
> U & YOUR FAMILY HAVE A BLESS NIGHT :thumbsup:
> *


AMEN


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 20 2010, 07:26 PM~18097053
> *Ya he is annoying as hell. We just post around him homie! Funny thing he is so pitiful he post in other topics against us!  His comments are everywhere. He even started dposting in topics never even been too. He just wants attention. Now I do respond to him when be does his mess on other topics. Here he just speaks in the wind!
> *


----------



## mashingbumper

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Jul 20 2010, 07:40 AM~18090542-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hum? You might be looking into to much. And sounds like my mother in law. She done raising kids and that's the kind of answer she would give. Now my mother would say the same thing with a half hour speech if it was one on one. But mothers well parent in laws like to play the non middle card in front of both parties. Personally I would not  take offense.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Jul 20 2010, 08:26 AM~18090697
> *I would probably let my wife know how that made me feel and see what she says. next time don't bring it up your mother in law and I bet she will ask and then let her know how she made you feel the last time something was brought to her attention. and you didn't want to bother her with it. but I wouln't sweat it.
> *


Thanks fellas very much for your opinons but the real reason I asked is because it didn't so much affect me but my wife I honestly don't know what to say to her when this happens , it's hard to hear your wife cry in bed asking herself what she has to do to please her parents I feel so helpless , it wouldn't be so bad if there wasn't the famous Golden child syndrome but unfortuneatly that is the case . I wanna be able to make her feel better , Thanks again fellas


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

are you guys really believe 96 roadmaster hes in every topic runnin his mouth causing problems hes a clown and notice his avy he has a boy friend i dint know that was aloud as a christian seeing as my grand father and uncle are preachers fundi candy man all the names youve had cause you keep getting banned ur a clown and you will need everyone in this topic to pray for you when all of NC gets ahold of you leave these people alone and stop fonting theres nothin worse than a fake ur a clown


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Jul 20 2010, 11:54 PM~18099707
> *are you guys really believe 96 roadmaster hes in every topic runnin his mouth causing problems hes a clown and notice his avy he has a boy friend i dint know that was aloud as a christian seeing as my grand father and uncle are preachers  fundi  candy man all the names youve had cause you keep getting banned ur a clown and you will need everyone in this topic to pray for you when all of NC gets ahold of you leave these people alone and stop fonting theres nothin worse than a fake ur a clown
> *


HE;LL GET IT RIGHT , NOW WHAT ABOUT YOU YOUR FROM HELL??? MAYBE WE SOULD PRAY FOR YOU? WE'LL GOD BLESS


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 21 2010, 12:00 AM~18099731
> *HE;LL GET IT RIGHT  , NOW WHAT ABOUT YOU    YOUR FROM HELL???  MAYBE WE SOULD PRAY FOR YOU?  WE'LL GOD BLESS
> *


there fixed hahahaha like i said click his name find post then pray for him. have a good night


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Jul 20 2010, 11:54 PM~18099707
> *are you guys really believe 96 roadmaster hes in every topic runnin his mouth causing problems hes a clown and notice his avy he has a boy friend i dint know that was aloud as a christian seeing as my grand father and uncle are preachers  fundi  candy man all the names youve had cause you keep getting banned ur a clown and you will need everyone in this topic to pray for you when all of NC gets ahold of you leave these people alone and stop fonting theres nothin worse than a fake ur a clown
> *


What are you talking about. I had a name change! And that's a TV show. He was doing a funny act. Man wish you would grow up. I know a lot theese folks for a minute! And I only speak when spoke on. You called my ride out and my famly. Funny how when I push back you get all mad! Please leave. Becouse if they do click on they'll see I respond to ass clown comments you made first! So stop threatening me on line and in PMz. Your not that bright buddy! Thers like two or more mods that stay in this topic. Now I'm not going to waste more time on childish crap! Leave me , my famly , fellow ryderz , and beleivers out your drama!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 20 2010, 06:41 PM~18096606
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> The sad thing is I know a hole lot of super vice Jesus that are going to too!!
> But honestly a good Christain can not condem a person to hell nor heaven.
> *


What's a super vice Jesus?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Jul 20 2010, 11:54 PM~18099707
> *are you guys really believe 96 roadmaster hes in every topic runnin his mouth causing problems hes a clown and notice his avy he has a boy friend i dint know that was aloud as a christian seeing as my grand father and uncle are preachers  fundi  candy man all the names youve had cause you keep getting banned ur a clown and you will need everyone in this topic to pray for you when all of NC gets ahold of you leave these people alone and stop fonting theres nothin worse than a fake ur a clown
> *


Sounds like he's been talking with Leo :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by rzarock+Jul 21 2010, 06:59 AM~18100748-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's a super vice Jesus?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turm I heard a couple years ago for folks that think they are Jeses personal helper..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 07:00 AM~18100757
> *Sounds like he's been talking with Leo :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I talk too and respect all opinions.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Jul 21 2010, 07:11 AM~18100820
> *And bro you win I'm done. I'll see you shortly just don't bitch out please
> *


BYE ! BYE !


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 21 2010, 07:00 AM~18100757
> *Sounds like he's been talking with Leo :0
> *


 :wow: Hey Hey Hey, I dont know that guy,


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

BLESS THE LORD FOR ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL DAY :yes: 

MAY YOU ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 21 2010, 11:02 AM~18101889
> *BLESS THE LORD FOR ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL DAY :yes:
> 
> MAY  YOU ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup:
> *


amen to that


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Jul 21 2010, 12:02 PM~18101889-->
> 
> 
> 
> BLESS THE LORD FOR ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL DAY :yes:
> 
> MAY  YOU ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FORGIVEN_@Jul 21 2010, 02:47 PM~18103152
> *amen to that
> *


Amen x3 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

hope youll Had a good day. Took the kids out in my ride.  :biggrin: 

Got us some free Quaso from Moe's. Today go get the hook up!!


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 21 2010, 04:07 PM~18104755
> *hope youll Had a good day. Took the kids out in my ride.   :biggrin:
> 
> Got us some free Quaso from Moe's.  Today go get the hook up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave:


----------



## popejoy2010

The people in this forum might be able to give you advice, but only GOD can give you the answers....Praise God for all He Does in our lives....I pray in the name of Jesus Christ that you all have a Blessed day.....


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:

:wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Jul 22 2010, 11:27 AM~18112113
> *The people in this forum might be able to give you advice, but only GOD can give you the answers....Praise God for all He Does in our lives....I pray in the name of Jesus Christ that you all have a Blessed day.....
> *


I RECEIVE THAT IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 22 2010, 12:05 PM~18112505
> *I RECEIVE THAT IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup:
> *


AMEN


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 22 2010, 01:32 PM~18113335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today the father of Norma Lopez announced that the body found yesterday on Dracaea & Theodore was indeed his daughter Norma Lopez! May Jesus Christ be with the family in this heartbreaking moment. We should all take a moment to say a prayer for the family!
> 
> THERE WILL BE A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY MORNING FROM 8AM-12PM ON PERRIS AND DRACEA(IN MORENO VALLEY,CA . IN HONOR OF NORMA LOPEZ , MONEY IS TO HELP THE FAMILY , SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SHOW THE FAMILY SOME SUPPORT.
> ANYONE COMMING FROM LA AREA . 91 EAST TO THE 60/215 SOUTH , MERGE ONTO THE 60 TO BEAUMONT , EXIT PERRIS BLVD. MAKE A LEFT (OFF FREEWAY), ON PERRIS MAKE A RIGHT(AT THE LIGHT) GO TO DRACEA.
> 
> 10 TO THE 215 SOUTH TO THE 60/215 TO SAN DIEGO , MERGE ONTO THE 60 TO BEAUMONT EXIT PERRIS BLVD. MAKE A LEFT (OFF FREEWAY), ON PERRIS MAKE A RIGHT(AT THE LIGHT) GO TO DRACEA.
> 
> 60 FWY , STAY ON THE 60 TO BEAUMONT EXIT PERRIS BLVD. MAKE A LEFT (OFF FREEWAY), ON PERRIS MAKE A RIGHT(AT THE LIGHT) GO TO DRACEA.
> 
> COMMIN FROM PALM SPRINGS ETC ETC. EXIT PERRIS BLVD. MAKE A LEFT FROM THE FREEWAY , GO DOWN PERRIS UNTIL YOU GET TO DRACEA.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010+Jul 22 2010, 11:27 AM~18112113-->
> 
> 
> 
> The people in this forum might be able to give you advice, but only GOD can give you the answers....Praise God for all He Does in our lives....I pray in the name of Jesus Christ that you all have a Blessed day.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Jul 22 2010, 12:02 PM~18112477
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 22 2010, 04:41 PM~18115341
> *
> *


 IT'S SAD THAT NOW DAY'S YOU HAVE TO BE ON THE LOOK OUT WHERE EVER U & YOUR FAMILY GO. MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE LOPEZ FAMILY. 

MY NEPHEW GOES TO THAT SCHOOL & I LIVE LIKE 5 MINUTES AWAY & IN LAWS LIVE A FEW BLOCKS AWAY, WHERE NORMA'S BODY WAS FOUND.

WHAT HAS THIS WORLD COME 2? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

THANKS 4 THE INFO. BROTHER 65RAGRIDER :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

BE ENCOURAGED :yes: NEVER DISCOURAGED :nosad:


----------



## leo




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HELLO BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## HB WIRES

THE ONLY WAY TO OVERCOME
TEMPTATIONS THAT WE FACE,
IS TO BE FOCUSED ON THE LORD,
WHO STRENGTHENS BY HIS GRACE..


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 25 2010, 07:19 AM~18135087
> *THE ONLY WAY TO OVERCOME
> TEMPTATIONS THAT WE FACE,
> IS TO BE FOCUSED ON THE LORD,
> WHO STRENGTHENS BY HIS GRACE..
> *


Good judgment comes from bad experience ... and most of that comes from bad judgment


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES+Jul 25 2010, 07:19 AM~18135087-->
> 
> 
> 
> THE ONLY WAY TO OVERCOME
> TEMPTATIONS THAT WE FACE,
> IS TO BE FOCUSED ON THE LORD,
> WHO STRENGTHENS BY HIS GRACE..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-leo_@Jul 25 2010, 07:42 AM~18135156
> *Good judgment comes from bad experience ... and most of that comes from bad judgment
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 25 2010, 07:19 AM~18135087
> *THE ONLY WAY TO OVERCOME
> TEMPTATIONS THAT WE FACE,
> IS TO BE FOCUSED ON THE LORD,
> WHO STRENGTHENS BY HIS GRACE..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Jul 20 2010, 07:30 PM~18096511-->
> 
> 
> 
> you are gonna burn in hell brotha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Jul 20 2010, 08:07 PM~18096867
> *I'M NOT HE'S DOING IT HIM SELF  he's the only reason why i hardly come on this topic any more,this guy will never grow up he's annoying with his stupid comments.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

An alien with magic powers will save me!!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 25 2010, 12:26 PM~18136607
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> An alien with magic powers will save me!!!!!
> *


THE ONLY MAGIC POWER THAT ALIEN HAS IS TAKING YOU STRAIGHT TO HELL. :biggrin: I'M JUST KEEPING IT REAL duez.


----------



## King Daddy

Hey brothers and sisters, next week is camp for my 11 year old. Im the counsler for his cabin. Pray all goes well, its been difficult for him to make good friends since we moved.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 25 2010, 04:43 PM~18137555
> *THE ONLY MAGIC POWER THAT ALIEN HAS IS TAKING YOU STRAIGHT TO HELL.    :biggrin: I'M JUST KEEPING IT REAL duez.
> *


 hno: I'll just ride my unicorn out of hell.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 25 2010, 10:22 PM~18138745
> *hno: I'll just ride my unicorn out of hell.
> *


death bed repentance my man! You never know! Untill then I'll just try to be a good man and not worry about the scary book shit.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 25 2010, 04:09 PM~18137685
> *Hey brothers and sisters, next week is camp for my 11 year old. Im the counsler for his cabin. Pray all goes well, its been difficult for him to make good friends since we moved.
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU BROTHER KING DADDY THAT YOU AND YOUR SON WILL HAVE AN AMAZING & BLESS TIME NEXT WEEK AT CAMP. :thumbsup: 

GOD BLESS BROTHER :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 25 2010, 07:22 PM~18138745
> *hno: I'll just ride my unicorn out of hell.
> *


 :uh: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

IT'S YOUR CHOICE duez.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD BLESS FELLAS!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

took a ride to the park. Just me and two little ones. let the car get some hwy time before it sits back in garage for a week.. :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 25 2010, 10:05 PM~18139663
> *:uh:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> IT'S YOUR CHOICE duez.
> *


Unicorns are not real either. :no:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 26 2010, 10:23 AM~18142681
> *Unicorns are not real either. :no:
> *


acually they are. the story of the horse version was used to explain what sailors saw when navigating thru frozen waters of the Artic region.. ( Nor whale) .
:0 




See what i did there.. I call it the Duez.. it spins everything some one says.. :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 26 2010, 12:11 PM~18143095
> *acually they are. the story of the horse version was used to explain what sailors saw when navigating thru frozen waters of the  Artic region.. ( Nor whale) .
> :0
> See what i did there.. I call it the Duez.. it spins everything some one says.. :uh:
> *


I'd actually expect you to believe in unicorns.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

dinner for me and the wife.. :cheesy:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 26 2010, 05:08 PM~18146169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinner for me and the wife.. :cheesy:
> *


*Looks good...*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night! Say my prayers on a full belly. :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

TODAY AVOID SIN'S TEMPTING LURES
AND EVIL THOUGHTS SUBDUE,
OR SINFUL THINGS MAY TAKE CONTROL
AND SOMEDAY MASTER YOU! 

THINK ABOUT THAT, AND THEN ASK WHAT JESUS DO?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! HALLELUJAH! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

U-Turn to Forgiveness
 
Hide your face from my sins, and blot out all my iniquities.  Create in me a clean heart, O God, and put a new and right spirit within me. Ps 51:9-10
 
Prayer
I want to move in the directio nof your will, Lord. Please show me any U-turns I need to make today.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 26 2010, 11:09 AM~18142202
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S  :wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING GOD IS ALIVE AND HE IS COMING SOON. SOON AND VERY SOON WE ARE GOING TO SEE THE KING. HALLELUJAH


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 28 2010, 07:47 AM~18161641
> *GOOD MORNING GOD IS ALIVE AND HE IS COMING SOON. SOON AND VERY SOON WE ARE GOING TO SEE THE KING. HALLELUJAH
> *


how soon? Not being a jerk but I have been hearing this for 33 years and nothing. In the 80's people thought it was the "end times". Same for the 90's and the last decade. 

My grandma who was 90 when she died said they used to scare her and her sisters with that when they were kids. They would say that "Jesus is coming soon, you better not sin or he, who loves you, will cast you into an eternal state of absolute pain and suffering."


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 28 2010, 05:29 AM~18161799
> *how soon? Not being a jerk but I have been hearing this for 33 years and nothing. In the 80's people thought it was the "end times". Same for the 90's and the last decade.
> 
> My grandma who was 90 when she died said they used to scare her and her sisters with that when they were kids. They would say that "Jesus is coming soon, you better not sin or he, who loves you, will cast you into an eternal state of absolute pain and suffering."
> *


Nobody knows, not even the christians. Historically, that's how christians got people to convert. Through fear of punishment for sins because "the end is near" and you haven't accpeted Christ yet.



The bible (like most other religious text) predicts that near the end of the world, there will be kaos. A messiah will come to earth and judge everyone. Those chosen will ascend into heaven (or whatever that religion calls it). The difference between other religions and christianity is that other religions are based not only on faith, but on that persons good will. Meaning, even if you don't follow Krishna, Buddha, Mohammed....whatever, and are a good person you will be rewarded when you die. Christianity says, if you don't accept Christ you will burn in hell. Even if you did nothing but bad things throughout life, as long as you repent and accept Christ before you die you're good to go. 


It's amazing how much religion sounds like believing in Santa Claus.

He's makin a list...he's checkin it twice...gonna find out who's naughty or nice...messiah man (cough) Santa Claus is commin to town.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 28 2010, 07:37 AM~18162264
> *Nobody knows, not even the christians. Historically, that's how christians got people to convert. Through fear of punishment for sins because "the end is near" and you haven't accpeted Christ yet.
> The bible (like most other religious text) predicts that near the end of the world, there will be kaos. A messiah will come to earth and judge everyone. Those chosen will ascend into heaven (or whatever that religion calls it). The difference between other religions and christianity is that other religions are based not only on faith, but on that persons good will. Meaning, even if you don't follow Krishna, Buddha, Mohammed....whatever, and are a good person you will be rewarded when you die. Christianity says, if you don't accept Christ you will burn in hell. Even if you did nothing but bad things throughout life, as long as you repent and accept Christ before you die you're good to go.
> It's amazing how much religion sounds like believing in Santa Claus.
> 
> He's makin a list...he's checkin it twice...gonna find out who's naughty or nice...messiah man (cough) Santa Claus is commin to town.
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 28 2010, 04:47 AM~18161641
> *GOOD MORNING GOD IS ALIVE AND HE IS COMING SOON. SOON AND VERY SOON WE ARE GOING TO SEE THE KING. HALLELUJAH
> *


GOOD MORNING TO YOU 2 BROTHER NIMSTER64 & I RECEIVE THAT IN JESUS NAME AMEN :angel: 

 :worship: :worship: :worship: AWESOME GOD WE SERVE!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 28 2010, 05:29 AM~18161799
> *how soon? Not being a jerk but I have been hearing this for 33 years and nothing. In the 80's people thought it was the "end times". Same for the 90's and the last decade.
> 
> My grandma who was 90 when she died said they used to scare her and her sisters with that when they were kids. They would say that "Jesus is coming soon, you better not sin or he, who loves you, will cast you into an eternal state of absolute pain and suffering."
> *


GO TO MATTHEW CHP. 24 VERSE 3-44

TALKS ABOUT THE SIGNS OF THE SECOND COMING, & THE DAY AND HOUR UNKNOWN.

HERE'S ONE OF THE VERSE'S:

14. AND THIS GOSPEL OF THE KINGDOM SHALL BE PREACHED IN ALL THE WORLD FOR A WITNESS TO ALL NATIONS; AND THEN SHALL THE END COME.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 28 2010, 01:05 PM~18163578
> *GO TO MATTHEW CHP. 24 VERSE 3-44
> 
> TALKS ABOUT THE SIGNS OF THE SECOND COMING, & THE DAY AND HOUR UNKNOWN.
> 
> HERE'S ONE OF THE VERSE'S:
> 
> 14. AND THIS GOSPEL OF THE KINGDOM SHALL BE PREACHED IN ALL THE WORLD FOR A WITNESS TO ALL NATIONS; AND THEN SHALL THE END COME.
> *


He is very close if his word is being preached on Lay it Low :cheesy:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 28 2010, 11:09 AM~18163624
> *He is very close if his word is being preached on Lay it Low :cheesy:
> *


THAT'S WHAT IT SAY'S PREACHED IN ALL OF THE WORLD. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

SIGNS OF THE LAST DAY'S 

LUKE CHP. 21 VERSE 25-36

25. AND THERE SHALL BE SIGNS IN THE SUN AND IN THE MOON, AND IN THE STARS; AND UPON THE EARTH DISTRESS OF NATIONS, WITH PERPLEXITY; THE SEA AND THE WAVES ROARING;

26. MEN'S HEARTS FAILING THEM FOR FEAR, AND FOR LOOKING AFTER THOSE THINGS WHICH ARE COMING ON THE EARTH: FOR THE POWERS OF HEAVEN SHALL BE SHAKEN.

27. AND THEN SHALL THEY SEE THE SON OF MAN COMING IN A CLOUD WITH POWER AND GREAT GLORY.

28. AND WHEN THESE THINGS BEGIN TO COME TO PASS, THEN LOOK UP, AND LIFT UP YOUR HEADS; FOR YOUR REDEMPTION DRAWS NEAR.

29. AND HE SPOKE TO THEM A PARABLE; BEHOLD THE FIG TREE, AND ALL THE TREES;

30. WHEN THEY NOW SHOOT FORTH, YOU SEE AND KNOW OF YOUR OWN SELVES THAT SUMMER IS NOW NEAR AT HAND.

31. SO LIKEWISE YOU, WHEN YOU SEE THESE THINGS COME TO PASS, KNOW YOU THAT THE KINGDOM OF GOD IS NEAR AT HAND.

32. VERILY I SAY TO YOU, THIS GENERATION SHALL NOT PASS AWAY, TILL ALL BE FULFILLED.

33. HEAVEN AND EARTH SHALL PASS AWAY: BUT MY WORDS SHALL NOT PASS AWAY.

34. AND TAKE HEED TO YOURSELVES, LEST AT ANY TIME YOUR HEARTS BE OVERCHARGED WITH SURFEITING, AND DRUNKENNESS, AND CARES OF THIS LIFE, AND SO THAT DAY COME UPON YOU UNAWARES.

35. FOR AS A SNARE SHALL IT COME ON ALL THEM THAT DWELL ON THE FACE OF THE WHOLE EARTH.

36. WATCH YOU THEREFORE, AND PRAY ALWAYS, THAT YOU MAY BE ACCOUNTED WORTHY TO ESCAPE ALL THESE THINGS THAT SHALL COME TO PASS, AND TO STAND BEFORE THE SON OF MAN.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!

JUDGMENT BEGIN AT THE HOUSE OF GOD

1 PETER CHP. 4 VERSE 17-18

17. FOR THE TIME IS COME THAT JUDGMENT MUST BEGIN AT THE HOUSE OF GOD: AND IF IT FIRST BEGIN AT US, WHAT SHALL THE END BE OF THEM THAT OBEY NOT THE GOSPEL OF GOD?

18. AND IF THE RIGHTEOUS SCARCELY BE SAVED, WHERE SHALL THE UNGODLY AND THE SINNER APPEAR?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 28 2010, 08:37 AM~18162264
> *Nobody knows, not even the christians. Historically, that's how christians got people to convert. Through fear of punishment for sins because "the end is near" and you haven't accpeted Christ yet.
> The bible (like most other religious text) predicts that near the end of the world, there will be kaos. A messiah will come to earth and judge everyone. Those chosen will ascend into heaven (or whatever that religion calls it). The difference between other religions and christianity is that other religions are based not only on faith, but on that persons good will. Meaning, even if you don't follow Krishna, Buddha, Mohammed....whatever, and are a good person you will be rewarded when you die. Christianity says, if you don't accept Christ you will burn in hell. Even if you did nothing but bad things throughout life, as long as you repent and accept Christ before you die you're good to go.
> It's amazing how much religion sounds like believing in Santa Claus.
> 
> He's makin a list...he's checkin it twice...gonna find out who's naughty or nice...messiah man (cough) Santa Claus is commin to town.
> *


I receive this in Santa Claus' name Amen.


----------



## HB WIRES

headed to fill my tank up thats Jesus and its free.....


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 28 2010, 06:23 PM~18167455
> *headed to fill my tank up    thats Jesus  and its free.....
> *


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 28 2010, 06:23 PM~18167455
> *headed to fill my tank up    thats Jesus  and its free.....
> *


ummm....you're going to fill your tank with free Jesus?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 28 2010, 06:23 PM~18167455
> *headed to fill my tank up    thats Jesus  and its free.....
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER, I'M ALREADY ON A FULL TANK OF GAS. I JUST LEFT CHURCH FOR A WOMEN'S MEETING TONIGHT, AND IT WAS AWESOME.

KEEP ON GETTING YOUR TANK FILLED UP WITH JESUS, BECAUSE THAT'S THE ONLY WAY BROTHER HB WIRES :thumbsup: U HAVE A BLESS NIGHT :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 28 2010, 06:23 PM~18167458
> *HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!</span></span>*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

<span style=\'color:red\'>MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & GOOD NIGHT'S REST IN JESUS NAME :angel: </span>


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES+Jul 28 2010, 06:23 PM~18167455-->
> 
> 
> 
> headed to fill my tank up    thats Jesus  and its free.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 07:23 PM~18168117
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its top deep for you homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rzarock_@Jul 28 2010, 08:39 PM~18169004
> *ummm....you're going to fill your tank with free Jesus?
> *


Yup.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 28 2010, 09:26 PM~18169611
> *Same here!
> Its top deep for you homie!
> Yup.
> *


 :uh: 











Sounds like jebarish


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 28 2010, 09:39 PM~18169004
> *ummm....you're going to fill your tank with free Jesus?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It's scary to think some christians are decision makers.


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## NIMSTER64

THE BEST THING I LOVE IS THAT YOU ALL KEEP ON COMING BACK PRAISE THE KING OF KINGS I AM NOT A SAINT I AM A DRUNK BUT I LOVE MY SAVIOR GOD ALL MIGHTY PRAISE THE LORD OUT OF THOUSANDS OF LAY IT LOW MEMBERS YOU THREE ARE READY TO BE SAVED OH JESUS PRAISE THE LORD.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 28 2010, 11:32 PM~18170534
> *THE BEST THING I LOVE IS THAT YOU ALL KEEP ON COMING BACK PRAISE THE KING OF KINGS I AM NOT A SAINT I AM A DRUNK BUT I LOVE MY SAVIOR GOD ALL MIGHTY PRAISE THE LORD OUT OF THOUSANDS OF LAY IT LOW MEMBERS YOU THREE ARE READY TO BE SAVED OH JESUS PRAISE THE LORD.
> *


It's a good thing you drunk, drug addict, criminals keep trying to convince people to follow in your beliefs.


----------



## NIMSTER64

OH LORD JESUS THANK YOU GOD


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 29 2010, 12:34 AM~18170548
> *It's a good thing you drunk, drug addict, criminals keep trying to convince people to follow in your beliefs.
> *


AMEN SO NOW YOU SHOW ME WHAT YOU BELIVE IN.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 29 2010, 12:34 AM~18170548
> *It's a good thing you drunk, drug addict, criminals keep trying to convince people to follow in your beliefs.
> *


DID I EVER DENY IT? SO WHATS YOUR POINT? I WAS WORST THEN YOU!! HOW DO I KNOW BECAUSE YOU KEEP COMING BACK HOMIE I AM NOT TRING TO CHANGE YOU OR NO ONE ELS BUT RESPECT THE ONLY RELIGIOS TOPIC IN THIS HELL HOLE. GOD BLESS BROTHER.


----------



## NIMSTER64

cyFxArMeRDI&feature


----------



## NIMSTER64

HRjXBbtbEpM&feature


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 28 2010, 11:53 PM~18170771
> *AMEN SO NOW YOU SHOW ME WHAT YOU BELIVE IN.
> *


Does all the same stuff your god is given credit for doing, only you can see it and touch it, it is real.


----------



## NIMSTER64

vdq9Q8wJdjc&feature


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 29 2010, 12:16 AM~18171001
> *DID I EVER DENY IT? SO WHATS YOUR POINT? I WAS WORST THEN YOU!!  HOW DO I KNOW BECAUSE YOU KEEP COMING BACK HOMIE I AM NOT TRING TO CHANGE YOU OR NO ONE ELS BUT RESPECT THE ONLY RELIGIOS TOPIC IN THIS HELL HOLE. GOD BLESS BROTHER.
> *


I am not a drug addict or an alcoholic. Get rid of all that god nonsense and maybe you wont need to be either.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 29 2010, 01:43 AM~18171206
> *Does all the same stuff your god is given credit for doing, only you can see it and touch it, it is real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW YOU KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT OUR GOD. WHOS YOUR GOD? UM I THINK YOUR GOD IS GETTING CLOSE I THINK HE IS DOUBTING HIM SELF :dunno: THANKS FOR HANGING AROUND BRO. lOVE YOU BRO.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 29 2010, 01:46 AM~18171229
> *I am not a drug addict or an alcoholic. Get rid of all that god nonsense and maybe you wont need to be either.
> *


LOL dude relax i don't do drugs and am not an aditc and your point is? damn dawg let it go already hey fool jesus loves you carnal he realy does bro. segimos hablando homie whats holding you back? carnal?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 29 2010, 12:53 AM~18171269
> *NOW YOU KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT OUR GOD. WHOS YOUR GOD? UM I THINK YOUR GOD  IS GETTING CLOSE I THINK HE IS DOUBTING HIM SELF  :dunno: THANKS FOR HANGING AROUND BRO. lOVE YOU BRO.
> *


Nobody has a god. There are no gods.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 29 2010, 01:00 AM~18171295
> *LOL dude relax i don't do drugs and am not an aditc and your point is? damn dawg let it go already hey fool jesus loves you carnal he realy does bro. segimos hablando homie whats holding you back? carnal?
> *


When did Jesus tell you that he loved me? Did he say he loved that lord duez guy on layitlow? Do you guys discuss layitlow when he's not forming planets?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 29 2010, 12:00 AM~18171295
> *LOL dude relax i don't do drugs and am not an aditc and your point is? damn dawg let it go already hey fool jesus loves you carnal he realy does bro. segimos hablando homie whats holding you back? carnal?
> *


Go back to the plan! Let that fool talk to the wind! 

The only time he needs to be mention is. At home. Case in point. " honey" " lord, I just dropped a hudge duece, and would hold of on going in there, (bathroom) at least a good ten minutes! "


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 28 2010, 10:32 PM~18170534
> *THE BEST THING I LOVE IS THAT YOU ALL KEEP ON COMING BACK PRAISE THE KING OF KINGS I AM NOT A SAINT I AM A DRUNK BUT I LOVE MY SAVIOR GOD ALL MIGHTY PRAISE THE LORD OUT OF THOUSANDS OF LAY IT LOW MEMBERS YOU THREE ARE READY TO BE SAVED OH JESUS PRAISE THE LORD.
> *


Some of us do come in here looking for guidenance, some of us do come in here to edaucate are selfon the subject matter and some do come in out of curiousity.

But It seems that you all (genrally speaking) are a scared and very defensive people, That lash back with intense emotion and anger. It is easy to get caught up in poking the bear with the stick when you know he cant drop bombs on your house.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 29 2010, 05:31 AM~18172270
> *Go back to the plan! Let that fool talk to the wind!
> 
> The only time he needs to be mention is. At home. Case in point. " honey" " lord,  I just dropped a hudge duece, and would hold  of on going in there, (bathroom) at least a good ten minutes! "
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 29 2010, 07:31 AM~18172270
> *Go back to the plan! Let that fool talk to the wind!
> 
> The only time he needs to be mention is. At home. Case in point. " honey" " lord,  I just dropped a hudge duece, and would hold  of on going in there, (bathroom) at least a good ten minutes! "
> *


  yea but sometimes it hurts to see the lost and I just want all to be saved but the Bible says thats not going to happen. your right back to plan A for now God Bless


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 29 2010, 07:58 AM~18172320
> *Some of us do come in here looking for guidenance, some of us do come in here to edaucate are selfon the subject matter and some do come in out of curiousity.
> 
> But It seems that you all (genrally speaking) are a scared and very defensive people, That lash back with intense emotion and anger. It is easy to get caught up in poking the bear with the stick when you know he cant drop bombs on your house.
> *


not true when have I done that. maybe your self consciousness does that for you. dude your trying to hard I could careless but I don't you guys take any response we give as a lash or harsh respond but its the truth we don't cut corners homie.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 29 2010, 08:01 AM~18172327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: whats up Home Boy?


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 29 2010, 06:48 AM~18172465
> *not true when have I done that. maybe your self consciousness does that for you. dude your trying to hard I could careless but I don't you guys take any response we give as a lash or harsh respond but its the truth we don't cut corners homie.
> *


You have responed emtionaly, as Have I.

Im trying to hard, at what?

When you say you dont cut corners, is that your response to the bombing part of my statement?


----------



## leo

This was my orignal coment



> _Originally posted by leo+Jul 28 2010, 07:23 PM~18168117-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was in response to this coment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HB [email protected] 28 2010, 06:23 PM~18167455
> *headed to fill my tank up    thats Jesus  and its free.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and this was the response givin to me
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Jul 28 2010, 09:26 PM~18169611
> *Its top deep for you homie!
> *


Obivously an attempt to be little my intellagance bacause I was confused at what the man stated

You guys are so scared and defenseive (generally speaking) that you think everything is a slam or an attack,


----------



## jvasquez

Well today I take my drug test and sign the offer letter for my new job. Thanks for everyones prayers and support. GOD IS GOOD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

Well today I take my drug test and sign the offer letter for my new job. Thanks for everyones prayers and support. GOD IS GOOD!


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER JVASQUEZ :thumbsup: 

GOOD LUCK ON THE NEW JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 29 2010, 08:53 AM~18172488
> *You have responed emtionaly, as Have I.
> 
> Im trying to hard, at what?
> 
> When you say you dont cut corners, is that your response to the bombing part of my statement?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 29 2010, 08:59 AM~18172516
> *This was my orignal coment
> This was in response to this coment
> and this was the response givin to me
> Obivously an attempt to be little my intellagance bacause I was confused at what the man stated
> 
> You guys are so scared and defenseive (generally speaking) that you think everything is a slam or an attack,
> *


seems like your a lil on the defenseive side there budy. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 29 2010, 09:05 AM~18172534
> *Well today I take my drug test and sign the offer letter for my new job. Thanks for everyones prayers and support. GOD IS GOOD!
> *


GOD IS AWSOME GOD BLESS BROTHER.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: 

PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL DAY :thumbsup: 

MAY YOU ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 29 2010, 07:18 AM~18172586
> *:dunno:
> *


I guess if you dont understand what I wrote, then you just dont understand,

What most people fail to see about me is that I do beleave there is a ton of truth in the bible, I just dont agree with mans interpration of it, and generally how people of all faiths go about there beleifs.

Got to go take my son to school, I wish no bad things to any of you,


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 29 2010, 07:21 AM~18172602
> *seems like your a lil on the defenseive side there budy.  :thumbsup:
> *


I was be littled for showing confusion to a statement, that tends to do that to people


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 29 2010, 07:23 AM~18172612
> *I guess if you dont understand what I wrote, then you just dont understand,
> 
> What most people fail to see about me is that I do beleave there is a ton of truth in the bible, I just dont agree with mans interpration of it, and generally how people of all faiths go about there beleifs.
> 
> Got to go take my son to school, I wish no bad things to any of you,
> *



Jesus's story is not original. Neither is the trinity. Here's part 1 of an 11 part series defining the similarities between Jesus's story and other religious stories, all of which were around hundreds of years BEFORE Jesus was even born.








Could it be possible that Jesus is a variation of historical religious beliefs? The Muslims believe that God has revealed himself to man many times over the years. Abraham, Jesus, Mohammed and many others are among these men. This was an attempt to clarify God’s word as time went on since man corrupted it through translation and typical human behavior. Because of this they believe that there is no god but god, and only god is to be worshipped. Not his son or his prophets.


Your statement above reminds me of this quote by a great man who is burning in hell:
"I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ." 
-- Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 29 2010, 07:05 AM~18172534
> *Well today I take my drug test and sign the offer letter for my new job. Thanks for everyones prayers and support. GOD IS GOOD!
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 29 2010, 09:22 AM~18173350
> *Jesus's story is not original. Neither is the trinity. Here's part 1 of an 11 part series defining the similarities between Jesus's story and other religious stories, all of which were around hundreds of years BEFORE Jesus was even born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be possible that Jesus is a variation of historical religious beliefs? The Muslims believe that God has revealed himself to man many times over the years. Abraham, Jesus, Mohammed and many others are among these men. This was an attempt to clarify God’s word as time went on since man corrupted it through translation and typical human behavior. Because of this they believe that there is no god but god, and only god is to be worshipped. Not his son or his prophets.
> Your statement above reminds me of this quote by a great man who is burning in hell:
> "I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ."
> --  Mahatma Gandhi
> *


Very intersting, But I already told you my beleafs, and I told you because I felt you had not closed your mind, or were not blinded by your faith.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 29 2010, 09:55 AM~18173560
> *Very intersting, But I already told you my beleafs, and I told you because I felt you had not closed your mind, or were not blinded by your faith.
> *


  


I have faith that I don't know the answers....


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 29 2010, 09:23 AM~18172612
> *I guess if you dont understand what I wrote, then you just dont understand,
> 
> What most people fail to see about me is that I do beleave there is a ton of truth in the bible, I just dont agree with mans interpration of it, and generally how people of all faiths go about there beleifs.
> 
> Got to go take my son to school, I wish no bad things to any of you,
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 29 2010, 08:23 AM~18172610
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S  :wave:
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL DAY :thumbsup: </span></span>
> 
> MAY YOU ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN <span style=\'color:red\'>JESUS NAME.
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 29 2010, 10:09 AM~18173679
> *
> I have faith that I don't know the answers....
> *


(WHATSOEVER WE ASK)

1 JOHN CHP.3 VERSE 22

22. AND WHATSOEVER WE ASK, WE RECEIVE OF HIM, BECAUSE WE KEEP HIS COMMANDMENTS, AND DO THOSE THINGS THAT ARE PLEASING IN HIS SIGHT.

(ASK, AND YE SHALL RECEIVE)

JOHN CHP. 16 VERSE 24

24. UNTIL NOW HAVE YOU ASKED NOTHING IN MY NAME: ASK, AND YOU SHALL RECEIVE, THAT YOUR JOY MAY BE FULL.

SO U TO BROTHER RZAROCK CAN KNOW THE ANSWER'S TO, IF YOU WILL JUST ASK, & JUST RECEIVE HIM. ( THAT'S ALL IT TAKES ). 

HAVE A BLESS & AWESOME DAY BROTHER RZAROCK :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2010, 01:18 PM~18175275
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 29 2010, 02:45 PM~18175557
> *:wave:
> *


HELLO SISTER HOW ARE YOU? MAY GOD KEEP BLESSING YOU WITH EVERYTHING HE HAS PLAN FOR YOU. KEEP HIS WORD IN YOURE HEART AND YOU KNOW HE WILL REPAY YOU WITH ETERNAL LIFE  GOD BLESS YOU SISTER.

Every good and perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of the heavenly lights, who does not change like shifting shadows. - James 1:17 - NIV


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2010, 01:50 PM~18175616
> *HELLO SISTER HOW ARE YOU? MAY GOD KEEP BLESSING YOU WITH EVERYTHING HE HAS PLAN FOR YOU. KEEP HIS WORD IN YOURE HEART AND YOU KNOW HE WILL REPAY YOU WITH ETERNAL LIFE   GOD BLESS YOU SISTER.
> 
> Every good and perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of the heavenly lights, who does not change like shifting shadows. - James 1:17 - NIV
> *


LIKE WISE BROTHER FORGIVEN, I RECEIVE THAT IN JESUS NAME AMEN. :thumbsup: 

I'M VERY BLESS, & CONTINUE ON STAYING BLESS. MAY GOD BLESS YOU & YOUR FAMILY AS WELL BROTHER FORGIVEN. :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 29 2010, 03:53 PM~18176287
> *LIKE WISE BROTHER FORGIVEN, I RECEIVE THAT IN JESUS NAME AMEN. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'M VERY BLESS, & CONTINUE ON STAYING BLESS. MAY GOD BLESS YOU & YOUR FAMILY AS WELL BROTHER FORGIVEN. :angel:
> *


I RECIEVE THAT TOO SISTER, IN JESUS NAME AMEN........... HALLELUYAH PRAISE HIS NAME IN JESUS NAME AMEN............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 29 2010, 01:37 PM~18175450
> *HAVE A BLESS & AWESOME DAY BROTHER RZAROCK :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jul 29 2010, 02:37 PM~18175450
> *(WHATSOEVER WE ASK)
> 
> 1 JOHN CHP.3 VERSE 22
> 
> 22. AND WHATSOEVER WE ASK, WE RECEIVE OF HIM, BECAUSE WE KEEP HIS COMMANDMENTS, AND DO THOSE THINGS THAT ARE PLEASING IN HIS SIGHT.
> 
> (ASK, AND YE SHALL RECEIVE)
> 
> JOHN CHP. 16 VERSE 24
> 
> 24. UNTIL NOW HAVE YOU ASKED NOTHING IN MY NAME: ASK, AND YOU SHALL RECEIVE, THAT YOUR JOY MAY BE FULL.
> 
> SO U TO BROTHER RZAROCK CAN KNOW THE ANSWER'S TO, IF YOU WILL JUST ASK, & JUST RECEIVE HIM. ( THAT'S ALL IT TAKES ).
> 
> HAVE A BLESS & AWESOME DAY BROTHER RZAROCK :thumbsup:
> *


So answer this for me. Why were t-rex's teeth so sharp if he ate plants when god first "created" him. I dont think they have ever found teeth for a t-rex that would be suitable for eating plants. I mean only eating plants is the reason the t-rex and man were able to live side by side right, being as they were both created on the same day out of dust? Also, if man was created in gods image, what image was used to create the t-rex?


----------



## HB WIRES

GOD PUT US IN THIS DARKENED WORLD
TO SHINE AS SONS OF THE LIGHT
SO , LET US ALWAYS TEACH THE TRUTH
AND KEEP OUR COLORS BRIGHT,AMEN


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jul 30 2010, 03:16 AM~18183406
> *GOD PUT US IN THIS DARKENED WORLD
> TO SHINE AS SONS OF THE LIGHT
> SO , LET US ALWAYS TEACH THE TRUTH
> AND KEEP OUR COLORS BRIGHT,AMEN
> *


Sounds like an ad for laundry detergent.


----------



## HB WIRES




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord help me! Wife and shopping! I'm getting iritatated! :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 30 2010, 12:38 PM~18185446
> *Sounds like an ad for laundry detergent.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 30 2010, 01:02 PM~18186638
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## HB WIRES

CALL OUT TO THE JESUS 'NAME
WITH HANDS OF LOVE AND CARE
TO THOSE WHO ARE IN NEED
AND CAUGHT IN LIFE DESPAIR.
GOD BLESS ALL KEITH GATZ PINA


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## NIMSTER64

a few pics I took of a pig roast I made yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

Going to court today, for my nulity of marriage., annulment! please pray for for me god bless


----------



## leo

Good luck, Did you have Euro lowrider of the year back in the day?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 2 2010, 07:10 AM~18205219
> *Going to court today, for my nulity of marriage., annulment!  please pray for for me  god bless
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2010, 11:57 AM~18199319
> *a few pics I took of a pig roast I made yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 2 2010, 07:19 AM~18205272
> *Good luck, Did you have Euro lowrider of the year back in the day?
> *


1990 yes i did


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 2 2010, 07:55 AM~18205450
> *
> *


  well i got it but i took 60days because the wife and I have to talk about it with my wife, oh God I love you


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 2 2010, 09:12 PM~18212428
> *1990 yes i did
> *


 :0 
Little late but congradulations, thats no little acomplishment. I did not start lowriding until 96.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 2 2010, 09:15 PM~18212472
> * well i got it  but i took 60days  because the wife and I have to talk about it with my wife, oh God I love you
> *


Mediation? And ya hope it turns out okay. Will pray on it. If any kids will pray on that too. So when is the ( my wife aint getting nothing!) liquidation sale! Hook it up. (just kidding) :cheesy:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 2 2010, 09:12 PM~18212428
> *1990 yes i did
> *


pics? Give us some details...


----------



## NIMSTER64

a contest that is going on in chicago. for photographers to get into a book that gets published. if you guys like m y pics you can vote on them heres the link

http://mail.capturecontest.com/s/FGNahFZGRoOOS1CFmknD_w/h5


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 3 2010, 05:35 AM~18214614
> *Mediation? And ya hope it turns out okay. Will pray on it. If any kids will pray on that too.  So when is the ( my wife aint getting nothing!)  liquidation sale! Hook it up. (just kidding)  :cheesy:
> *


well more like God, i do love her,,well see thank you so very much


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 3 2010, 05:09 AM~18214535
> *:0
> Little late but congradulations, thats no little acomplishment. I did not start lowriding until 96.
> *


yes it was, but i need that out of evil when i though that was the right way to be!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 3 2010, 07:35 AM~18215079
> *yes it was, but i need that out of evil when i though that was the right way to be!
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

TTT :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 3 2010, 07:35 AM~18215079
> *yes it was, but i need that out of evil when i though that was the right way to be!
> *


I don't understand. Are you saying that car is evil?


Do you have pictures of it?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Duez

A dude wearing a religious car club's shirt stopped me today when I was driving and asked me if I had any drugs.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 4 2010, 11:04 AM~18226807
> *A dude wearing a religious car club's shirt stopped me today when I was driving and asked me if I had any drugs.
> *


Did you?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> A dude wearing a religious car club's shirt stopped me today when I was driving and asked me if I had any drugs.


You should have busted out your RO shirt on him. 




> Did you?


He's proby lieing to try to tell a cool story.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 4 2010, 01:09 PM~18227360
> *Did you?
> *


 :biggrin: No smoka la drogas.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 4 2010, 06:15 PM~18229960
> *He's proby lieing to try to tell a cool story.
> *


Wish I was. Dude was in a nice neighborhood too.


----------



## Punch

THE LORD IS GOOD AND HIS MERCY'S ENDURE FOREVER


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Aug 5 2010, 06:47 AM~18234537
> *THE LORD IS GOOD AND HIS MERCY'S ENDURE FOREVER
> *



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Aug 5 2010, 08:47 AM~18234537
> *THE LORD IS GOOD AND HIS MERCY'S ENDURE FOREVER
> *


God is good


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Aug 5 2010, 06:47 AM~18234537
> *THE LORD IS GOOD AND HIS MERCY'S ENDURE FOREVER
> *


ALWAYS & FOREVER


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Aug 5 2010, 02:07 PM~18237625
> *God is good
> *


AWESOME GOD WE SERVE :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night!


----------



## HB WIRES

:0 amen


----------



## Duez

:0 Ramen


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

1 minute sermon


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 6 2010, 02:31 PM~18246412
> *1 minute sermon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Worst rapper ever.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> Worst rapper ever.


Most annoying poster ever!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 6 2010, 04:38 PM~18247369
> *Most annoying poster ever!
> *


Most ugliest poster ever!!


----------



## leo

> Worst rapper ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Most annoying poster ever!
Click to expand...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> Most ugliest poster ever!!





> Most annoying poster ever!











[/quote]
I see whar you diud there!


----------



## TEMPER909IE

Whats up everyone? I did a couple songs for our father. Check em out and leave some feedback please...Thanks...BTW Im not a rapper, I juss write lyrics when I feel like I got something to say that I want people to hear. 

this should work, not sure:

http://www.myspace.com/roaddawgswestcoast


----------



## kiki

SUP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 8 2010, 07:51 AM~18255906
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 8 2010, 06:05 AM~18255967
> *whats up!
> *


Chillin! Post some them pictures up here.


----------



## imperialslow64

For those of you going through difficult times in your lives and in your walk. Here are a few Scriptures to encourage all of you:

*Psalm 27: 13 - 14*

I had fainted unless I had believed to see the goodness of the Lord and the land of the living. Wait on the Lord, be of good courage, and he shall strengthen your heart. But wait, I say, On the Lord.


*John 11: 25 -26*

I am the resurrection, and the life: He that believes in me, Though he were dead, yet shall he live. And whosoever lives and believes shall never die.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 8 2010, 06:05 AM~18255967
> *whats up!
> *



JESUS :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Hebrews 11 (King James Version)

Hebrews 11
1Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen. 

2For by it the elders obtained a good report. 

3Through faith we understand that the worlds were framed by the word of God, so that things which are seen were not made of things which do appear.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Luke 9
23 And he said to all, “If anyone would come after me, let him deny himself and take up his cross daily and follow me. 24 For whoever would save his life will lose it, but whoever loses his life for my sake will save it. 25 For what does it profit a man if he gains the whole world and loses or forfeits himself? 26 For whoever is ashamed of me and of my words, of him will the Son of Man be ashamed when he comes in his glory and the glory of the Father and of the holy angels. 27 But I tell you truly, there are some standing here who will not taste death until they see the kingdom of God.”


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE OF GOD :wave: 

PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL DAY :worship:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## socalconcepts

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Aug 7 2010, 07:49 PM~18254326
> *Whats up everyone? I did a couple songs for our father. Check em out and leave some feedback please...Thanks...BTW Im not a rapper, I juss write lyrics when I feel like I got something to say that I want people to hear.
> 
> this should work, not sure:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/roaddawgswestcoast
> *


you got some nice tracks any other would like hear them let me know keep up the firm work


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Aug 9 2010, 01:52 PM~18266257
> *you got some nice tracks any other would like hear them let me know keep up the firm work
> *


Thank You! If I do more tracks they'll go up there.


----------



## Duez

I've decided to take this 2000 year old idea and teach it to kids. I know we have the technology to disprove it, but Im gonna be ignorant to all that information and teach my flat earth idea to the next generation.  










FLAT EARTH TODAY TOMORROW FOREVER!!!!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 10 2010, 08:20 AM~18273745
> *I've decided to take this 2000 year old idea and teach it to kids. I know we have the technology to disprove it, but Im gonna be ignorant to all that information and teach my flat earth idea to the next generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAT EARTH TODAY TOMORROW FOREVER!!!!
> *


How thick is flat earth?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by rzarock+Aug 10 2010, 09:23 AM~18273776-->
> 
> 
> 
> How thick is flat earth?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know, but you better change your ways or you'll have to live on the other side when you die. hno:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Aug 10 2010, 04:14 PM~18276963
> *:uh:
> *


Don't wanna walk the earth plank. :angry:


----------



## monte carlo rider

INLAND IMPIRE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Aug 10 2010, 09:20 PM~18280821
> *INLAND IMPIRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That sounds fun!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night!


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 9 2010, 09:52 AM~18264191
> *GOOD MORNING PEOPLE OF GOD  :wave:
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL DAY  :worship:
> *


yes sir, bless everyone all around this world


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Get ready! Get ready! Get ready! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 12 2010, 09:00 AM~18291467
> *yes sir, bless everyone all around this world
> *


Keith thats a Lady :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 12 2010, 09:04 AM~18291478
> *Get ready! Get ready! Get ready!  :biggrin:
> *


REVELATIONS 3:15 brother. :yessad: 




GOD bless my brothers and sisters in this walk. Some times its hard but what defines us is our actions. Paul said to be Christian without ever saying it, but what we do say we must say it as though we were speaking with our savior present. For if we have made the choice to live a life of freedom in Christ then he does dwell within us. The more we seek him the closer he will draw to us.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 12 2010, 07:21 AM~18291559
> *Keith thats a Lady :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BROTHER NIMSTER64, IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 12 2010, 07:00 AM~18291467
> *yes SISTER  :biggrin: , bless everyone all around this world
> *


ALWAYS BROTHER HB WIRES :thumbsup: 

U & YOUR FAMILY HAVE A BLESS DAY IN JESUS NAME :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 12 2010, 11:37 AM~18293186
> *TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR
> *


ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Almost time to kids to head back to school! And this generation needs tons of prayer! The devil and his minions are very hard at work!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 12 2010, 07:47 PM~18297195
> *Almost time to kids to head back to school! And this generation needs tons of prayer! The devil and his minions are very hard at work!
> *


SCHOOL IS BACK IN FOR MY KIDS, THEY STARTED BACK YESTERDAY :yes: :thumbsup: 

PRAYERS 4 THE GENERATION THAT'S COMING UP NOW IS A MUST :yes: ALWAYS.


----------



## NIMSTER64

God Bless the world. we sure do need Gods Blessings


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 13 2010, 05:30 AM~18300026
> *God Bless the world. we sure do need Gods Blessings
> *


 :biggrin: 
And mercy!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 12 2010, 09:42 PM~18297698
> *SCHOOL IS BACK IN FOR MY KIDS, THEY STARTED BACK YESTERDAY :yes:  :thumbsup:
> 
> PRAYERS 4 THE GENERATION THAT'S COMING UP NOW IS A MUST  :yes: ALWAYS.
> *


Oxymoron?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 12 2010, 08:47 PM~18297195
> *Almost time to kids to head back to school! And this generation needs tons of prayer! The devil and his minions are very hard at work!
> *


 :yes: In school kids are taught that the world is older than 6000 years and aliens cant make people out of dust. :0


----------



## RagTreySS

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 11 2010, 03:51 PM~18286693
> *PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 13 2010, 12:44 PM~18302536
> * i'm a moron.
> *




:loco: d :loco: u :loco: e :loco: z :loco:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 13 2010, 12:46 PM~18302550
> *:yes: In school kids are taught that the world is older than 6000 years and aliens cant make people out of dust.  :0
> *


IN SCHOOL KIDS ARE ALSO TAUGHT NOT TO TALK TO STRANGERS :0 :0 :0 

YOUR POINT MEANS NOTHING :no: 

PRAISE OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 13 2010, 04:35 PM~18303655
> *IN SCHOOL KIDS ARE ALSO TAUGHT NOT TO TALK TO STRANGERS :0  :0  :0
> 
> YOUR POINT MEANS NOTHING  :no:
> 
> PRAISE OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :angel:
> *


Have you ever met Jesus in person? :0 You still talk to him(a stranger) even though he doesn't talk back.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 13 2010, 03:38 PM~18303673
> *Have you ever met Jesus in person?  :0 You still talk to him(a stranger) even though he doesn't talk back.
> *


HAVE U EVER MET ME IN PERSON? ( NO ).

U STILL TALK TO ME & I'M A ( STRANGER ).

OH YOUR WRONG HE TALKS TO ME ALL THE TIME. ( THANK YOU JESUS ).

YOU CHOSE NOT TO HAVE A RELATION SHIP WITH JESUS, SO THEREFOR YOU WILL NOT HEAR HIM TALKING 2 YOU, BECAUSE YOU BLANK HIM OUT.

I KEEP ON PUSHING THE WORD OF GOD FOURTH NO MATTER WHAT COMES MY WAY duez, BECAUSE THE BIBLE SAYS

MATTHEW CHP. 5 VERSE 44

44. BUT I SAY TO YOU, LOVE YOUR ENEMIES, BLESS THEM THAT CURSE YOU, DO GOOD TO THEM THAT HATE YOU, AND PRAY FOR THEM WHICH SPITEFULLY USE YOU, AND PERSECUTE YOU;

U HAVE A WONDERFUL & GOoD TIME OF DAY duez!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Aug 55 2012, 12:44 PM~18302536-->
> 
> 
> 
> im a moron.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 32 1852, 12:46 PM~18302550
> *I talk out my ass on all religious topics!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 13 2010, 03:35 PM~18303655
> *IN SCHOOL KIDS ARE ALSO TAUGHT NOT TO TALK TO STRANGERS :0  :0  :0
> 
> YOUR POINT MEANS NOTHING  :no:
> 
> PRAISE OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :angel:
> *


hahahha truth!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 13 2010, 05:13 PM~18303908
> *HAVE U EVER MET ME IN PERSON? ( NO ).
> 
> U STILL TALK TO ME & I'M A ( STRANGER ).
> 
> OH YOUR WRONG HE TALKS TO ME ALL THE TIME. ( THANK YOU JESUS ).
> 
> YOU CHOSE NOT TO HAVE A RELATION SHIP WITH JESUS, SO THEREFOR YOU WILL NOT HEAR HIM TALKING 2 YOU, BECAUSE YOU BLANK HIM OUT.
> 
> I KEEP ON PUSHING THE WORD OF GOD FOURTH NO MATTER WHAT COMES MY WAY duez, BECAUSE THE BIBLE SAYS
> 
> MATTHEW CHP. 5 VERSE 44
> 
> 44. BUT I SAY TO YOU, LOVE YOUR ENEMIES, BLESS THEM THAT CURSE YOU, DO GOOD TO THEM THAT HATE YOU, AND PRAY FOR THEM WHICH SPITEFULLY USE YOU, AND PERSECUTE YOU;
> 
> U HAVE A WONDERFUL & GOoD TIME OF DAY duez!!!
> *


JESUS HAS NEVER TALKED TO YOU

YOU'RE ONLY LYING TO YOURSELF

THE DUDE HAS BEEN DEAD FOR THOUSANDS OF YEARS

IN FACT, I DOUBT ANYBODY THAT HAS BEEN DEAD FOR THOUSANDS OF YEARS HAS EVER SPOKEN TO YOU

AND I TALK TO STRANGERS ALL THE TIME 

YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY aiga


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 14 2010, 12:02 PM~18308492
> *JESUS HAS NEVER TALKED TO YOU
> 
> YOU'RE ONLY LYING TO YOURSELF
> 
> THE DUDE HAS BEEN DEAD FOR THOUSANDS OF YEARS
> 
> IN FACT, I DOUBT ANYBODY THAT HAS BEEN DEAD FOR THOUSANDS OF YEARS HAS EVER SPOKEN TO YOU
> 
> AND I TALK TO STRANGERS ALL THE TIME
> 
> YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY aiga
> *


Cliff notes? I don't want to read all that bull sheet!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I'm ridding big!





































:biggrin:


----------



## CADDY CREW

praise the lord. had a blessed week, teaching @ vacation bible school. i thought i was there to teach the kids. but the lord used the kids to teach me. we learn about the parables that jesus taught. i was really blessed to be apart of the whole ministry. :biggrin: - RICH JR. OF THE CADDY CREW


----------



## monte carlo rider




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Aug 15 2010, 09:33 PM~18316891
> *praise the lord. had a blessed week, teaching @ vacation bible school. i thought i was there to teach the kids. but the lord used the kids to teach me. we learn about the parables that jesus taught. i was really blessed to be apart of the whole ministry. :biggrin: - RICH JR. OF THE CADDY CREW
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ASSTEK64

IM LOVIN THIS TOPIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 13 2010, 05:13 PM~18303908
> *HAVE U EVER MET ME IN PERSON? ( NO ).
> 
> U STILL TALK TO ME & I'M A ( STRANGER ).
> 
> OH YOUR WRONG HE TALKS TO ME ALL THE TIME. ( THANK YOU JESUS ).
> 
> YOU CHOSE NOT TO HAVE A RELATION SHIP WITH JESUS, SO THEREFOR YOU WILL NOT HEAR HIM TALKING 2 YOU, BECAUSE YOU BLANK HIM OUT.
> 
> I KEEP ON PUSHING THE WORD OF GOD FOURTH NO MATTER WHAT COMES MY WAY duez, BECAUSE THE BIBLE SAYS
> 
> MATTHEW CHP. 5 VERSE 44
> 
> 44. BUT I SAY TO YOU, LOVE YOUR ENEMIES, BLESS THEM THAT CURSE YOU, DO GOOD TO THEM THAT HATE YOU, AND PRAY FOR THEM WHICH SPITEFULLY USE YOU, AND PERSECUTE YOU;
> 
> U HAVE A WONDERFUL & GOoD TIME OF DAY duez!!!
> *


PRAISE GOD SISTER, KEEP YOUR FAITH HALLELUYAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHI-63

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 16 2010, 11:13 AM~18322174
> *PRAISE GOD SISTER, KEEP YOUR FAITH HALLELUYAH!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS BROTHER FORGIVEN, THAT'S ALL WE CAN DO IS HAVE FAITH IN OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST. :thumbsup: 

U & YOUR FAMILY HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY IN JESUS NAME :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 14 2010, 12:02 PM~18308492
> *JESUS HAS NEVER TALKED TO YOU
> 
> YOU'RE ONLY LYING TO YOURSELF
> 
> THE DUDE HAS BEEN DEAD FOR THOUSANDS OF YEARS
> 
> IN FACT, I DOUBT ANYBODY THAT HAS BEEN DEAD FOR THOUSANDS OF YEARS HAS EVER SPOKEN TO YOU
> 
> AND I TALK TO STRANGERS ALL THE TIME
> 
> YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY aiga
> *


U :loco: INDIVIDUAL :thumbsdown:


----------



## richards69impala




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

TTT


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Good morning brothers:
Shai Linne ~ free style


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Aug 18 2010, 04:52 AM~18341054
> *Good morning brothers:
> Shai Linne ~ free style
> *


PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 6 2010, 05:34 PM~17412588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS SONG
> 
> BE BLESSED MY BROTHER
> BE BLESSED MY SISTER
> BE BLESSED WHERE EVER THIS LIFE LEAD'S U
> 
> LET ME ENCOURAGE U
> LET ME SPEAK LIFE TO U
> 
> U CAN DEPEND ON GOD TO SEE U THROUGH
> U CAN DEPEND ON ME TO PRAY FOR U
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


BE ENCOURAGED BROTHER'S & SISTER'S NO MATTER WHAT COMES OUR WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!

THANK YOU JESUS! PRAISE THE LORD! GOD IS GOOD!

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 16 2010, 02:20 PM~18323354
> *THANKS BROTHER FORGIVEN, THAT'S ALL WE CAN DO IS HAVE FAITH IN OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST. :thumbsup:
> 
> U & YOUR FAMILY HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY IN JESUS NAME  :angel:
> *


amen


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Aug 16 2010, 01:34 PM~18322374
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up Homie? how you been?


----------



## NIMSTER64

Good afternoon Brothers and Sisters. may GOD Bless everyone


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 6 2010, 05:34 PM~17412588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS SONG
> 
> BE BLESSED MY BROTHER
> BE BLESSED MY SISTER
> BE BLESSED WHERE EVER THIS LIFE LEAD'S U
> 
> LET ME ENCOURAGE U
> LET ME SPEAK LIFE TO U
> 
> U CAN DEPEND ON GOD TO SEE U THROUGH
> U CAN DEPEND ON ME TO PRAY FOR U
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


I play that song for our praise team!! :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 18 2010, 05:04 PM~18346233
> *Good afternoon Brothers and Sisters. may GOD Bless everyone
> *


 :wave: LIKE WISE BROTHER NIMSTER64 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 18 2010, 05:17 PM~18346329
> *I play that song for our praise team!! :biggrin:
> *


AMEN BROTHER 96ROADMASTER :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night night!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD BLESS!!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave: RISE & SHINE BROTHER'S & SISTER'S, IT'S PRAISING THE LORD TIME :thumbsup: 

U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :angel:


----------



## RagTreySS

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 19 2010, 08:21 AM~18351543
> * :wave: RISE & SHINE BROTHER'S & SISTER'S, IT'S PRAISING THE LORD TIME :thumbsup:
> 
> U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :angel:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin: 
needed rain came today.


----------



## mrcadillac

:ugh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:nicoderm:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:worship: AWESOME GOD WE SERVE :angel:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 20 2010, 11:21 PM~18366590
> * :worship: AWESOME GOD WE SERVE :angel:
> *


God is Good 
:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 20 2010, 09:42 PM~18366737
> *God is Good
> :thumbsup:
> *


Yes He Is!


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOOD MORNING WORLD. GOD BLESS ALL


----------



## renegade1

I am new on here and a born again and just want 2 tell U I am glad 2 see this forum. It is the bright spot of my day. God Bless U all


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

how it going my brothers? God Bless You all...


----------



## FORGIVEN

LORD I LIFT YOUR NAME ON HIGH............


----------



## BIG BEAR63

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Aug 21 2010, 09:01 AM~18368695
> *I am new on here and a born again and just want 2 tell U I am glad 2 see this forum. It is the bright spot of my day. God Bless U all
> *


PRAISE THE LORD FAMILY, BE ENCOURAGED :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 21 2010, 01:36 PM~18370104
> *AMEN :thumbsup: </span></span>*


----------



## Edge 62

1 cross + 3 nails = 4 giveness 

:thumbsup: :angel: :h5:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 20 2010, 10:21 PM~18366590
> * :worship: AWESOME GOD WE SERVE :angel:
> *


People that advertise are dumb, if they want more business all they have to do is put their hands together and ask the planet maker.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 22 2010, 02:55 AM~18374366
> *People that advertise are dumb, if they want more business all they have to do is put their hands together and ask the planet maker.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bart7777

God bless you all my brothers and sisters its been a while that I havent visited layitlow or anyother web page since I started working, its been great , why cause God is good all the time. 

by the way saying hi to Duez love you in Jesus name


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 22 2010, 03:55 AM~18374366
> *People that advertise are dumb, if they want more business all they have to do is put their hands together and ask the planet maker.
> *


I put them together every day and ask. God has been very good to me. Thank You Lord For every thing dispite what Mr Duez says and thinks he is a lost person hoping to find his way to you my Lord.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 22 2010, 02:55 AM~18374366
> *People that advertise are dumb, if they want more business all they have to do is put their hands together and ask the planet maker.
> *


ROFL! I aint been here in months, and he STILL talkin that same $#!+ and still got no fans or followers!

U NEED HELP! JESUS +PSYCHIATRIC!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:

PRAISE GOD!!!


----------



## Duez

Anybody heard from god lately? Still nothing? That's odd.


----------



## Ese Caqui

Whats the religion where people get "The spirit" and start shaking and stuff?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Aug 23 2010, 12:44 AM~18381221-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody heard from god lately? Still nothing? That's odd.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every day. Just got to listen.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ese Caqui_@Aug 23 2010, 01:28 AM~18381303
> *Whats the religion where people get "The spirit" and start shaking and stuff?
> *


Any religion can do that. But us baptist do it right!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Aug 23 2010, 01:28 AM~18381303
> *Whats the religion where people get "The spirit" and start shaking and stuff?
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Aug 23 2010, 01:28 AM~18381303
> *Whats the religion where people get "The spirit" and start shaking and stuff?
> *


APOSTOLIC, AND I CAN SAY ITS WORKS "JESUS IS ALIVE"


----------



## HB WIRES

JESUS IS ALIVE AND ITS EVERY HOUSE THAT LOVES GOD,BECAUSE HE IS SO REAL,BE BLESSED AND YOU TOO CAN HAVE THE SAME JUST OPEN YOUR HEART AND ASK JESUS TO COME IN BE BLESSED


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 23 2010, 04:50 PM~18386032
> *JESUS IS ALIVE    AND ITS EVERY HOUSE THAT LOVES GOD,BECAUSE HE IS SO REAL,BE BLESSED  AND YOU TOO CAN HAVE THE SAME  JUST OPEN YOUR HEART AND ASK JESUS TO COME IN  BE BLESSED
> *


AMEN TO THAT MY BROTHER. HE LIVES HE LIVES HE LIVES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Amen to that Keith!!!!! God is great!!!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 22 2010, 02:55 AM~18374366
> *People that advertise are dumb, if they want more business all they have to do is put their hands together and ask the planet maker.
> *


THAT'S LIKE SAYING PEOPLE THAT DON'T KNOW WHO THERE LORD & SAVIOR IS, IS VERY DUMB duez.

HEY I DO PUT MY HANDS TOGETHER & GIVE ALL THE GLORY & PRAISE TO GOD FOR BLESSING MY SHOP & MY FAMILY EVERY DAY. :biggrin: 

LAST BUT NOT LEAST U SAID ASK THE PLANET MAKER, HOW DUMB CAN U BE, I DID ASK MY (GOD WHO IS THE CREATOR OF HEAVEN & EARTH), AND WHEN I ASK HE BLESSES ME. THANK YOU JESUS

NO MATTER WHAT COMES MY WAY, I PRAISE YOU FATHER GOD EVER DAY.

DON'T HATE duez PARTICIPATE IN JESUS. :biggrin: HAVE A GOoD DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 23 2010, 12:44 AM~18381221
> *Anybody heard from god lately? Still nothing? That's odd.
> *


have u heard from your GOD newton. :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 22 2010, 09:23 PM~18379887
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> PRAISE GOD!!!
> *


EVERY DAY BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Aug 23 2010, 01:28 AM~18381303
> *Whats the religion where people get "The spirit" and start shaking and stuff?
> *



THE SPIRIT OF GOD CAN MOVE THROUGH ANY BODY, THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS THE SPIRIT MOVING THROUGH A CERTAIN RELIGION, THE SPIRIT OF GOD CAN BE ANY WHERE, & AS LONG AS YOU RECEIVE HIM AS YOUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST, THAT'S ALL THAT MATTER'S, LAST BUT NOT LEAST ASK GOD TO BE FILLED WITH HIS SPIRIT, AND GOD WILL DO THE REST. AMEN.

MATTHEW CHP. 7 VERSE 7

7. ASK, AND IT SHALL BE GIVEN YOU; SEEK, AND YOU SHALL FIND; KNOCK, AND IT SHALL BE OPENED TO YOU:

BE BLESSED IN JESUS NAME :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 23 2010, 04:28 PM~18386382
> *have u heard from your GOD newton.  :0  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 owned.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 23 2010, 04:17 PM~18386294
> *Amen to that Keith!!!!!  God is great!!!!!!
> *


  JESUS IS THE ONLY WAY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Amen to that Keith!!!!! God is great!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! One more day of summer vacation :biggrin: . Then these kids get the H E double sticks away from me!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 23 2010, 10:32 AM~18383435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dont be nieve! That was try outs for the Stride flavor changing gum!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

A father watched his young daughter playing in the garden.


He smiled as he reflected on how sweet and pure his little girl was. 


Tears formed in his eyes as he thought about her seeing the wonders of nature through such innocent eyes.


Suddenly she just stopped and stared at the ground.


He went over to her to see what work of God had captured her attention.



He noticed she was looking at two spiders mating.


'Daddy, what are those two spiders doing?' she asked.


'They're mating,' her father replied.


'What do you call the spider on top?' she asked.


A Daddy Longlegs,' her father answered.


'So, the other one is a Mommy Longlegs?' the little girl asked.


As his heart soared with the joy of such a cute and innocent question he replied, 'No dear. Both of them are Daddy Longlegs.'


'The little girl, looking a little puzzled, thought for a moment, then lifted her foot and stomped them flat.


'Well", she said, "that may be OK in California , but we're not having any of that mess in North Carolina'.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave: PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S FOR ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL DAY :wave: 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Aug 23 2010, 08:46 PM~18389191
> *  JESUS IS THE ONLY WAY
> *


AMEN :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Matthew 7:6: “Give not that which is holy unto the dogs; neither cast your pearls before swine lest they trample them under their feet and turn again and lacerate you.” 

I believe he’s saying that you only need to present the gospel to a certain point and when then people become abusive and blasphemous, it’s time to cease at that point, at least, the offering. There is a limit.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 24 2010, 07:26 AM~18391975
> *Dont be nieve! That was try outs for the Stride flavor changing gum!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Nobody ever pays me in gum


----------



## RagTreySS

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 23 2010, 04:46 PM~18386541
> *
> THE SPIRIT OF GOD CAN MOVE THROUGH ANY BODY, THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS THE SPIRIT MOVING THROUGH A CERTAIN RELIGION, THE SPIRIT OF GOD CAN BE ANY WHERE, & CAN MOVE THROUGH ANY BODY AS WELL, AS LONG AS YOU RECEIVE HIM AS YOUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST, LAST BUT NOT LEAST ASK GOD TO BE FILLED WITH HIS SPIRIT, AND GOD WILL DO THE REST. AMEN.
> 
> MATTHEW CHP. 7 VERSE 7
> 
> 7. ASK, AND IT SHALL BE GIVEN YOU; SEEK, AND YOU SHALL FIND; KNOCK, AND IT SHALL BE OPENED TO YOU:
> 
> BE BLESSED IN JESUS NAME  :angel:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 24 2010, 11:44 AM~18393678
> *Nobody ever pays me in gum
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Yo my bro, im sorry for never answering the rest of your questions, i aint had the net in months(bigger bills)  , but i never forgot my man. ill get atcha! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 24 2010, 05:19 PM~18396428
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yo my bro, im sorry for never answering the rest of your questions, i aint had the net in months(bigger bills)   , but i never forgot my man. ill get atcha!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: I know how that goes.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave: PRAISE THE LORD PEOPLE OF GOD :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

BE BLESSED BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

EVERYDAY.........ITS YOU I LIVE FOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

AWESOME GOD WE SERVE :yes:


----------



## NIMSTER64

YES HE IS


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 10 2010, 10:15 AM~18273711
> *Heard the christians saying their god could beat up your god. :0
> *


could you believe this guy how low he has gone. :uh: he posted this in the muslim topic


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 27 2010, 08:45 AM~18419411
> *could you believe this guy how low he has gone. :uh: he posted this in the muslim topic
> *


Yup the this guy is a real trouble maker. Making a statment like that is total insanity
:0 :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Aug 27 2010, 07:45 AM~18419411-->
> 
> 
> 
> could you believe this guy how low he has gone. :uh: he posted this in the muslim topic
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya every topic that deals with religion hes top poster..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-renegade1_@Aug 27 2010, 08:52 AM~18419843
> *Yup the this guy is a real trouble maker. Making a statment like that is total insanity
> :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 27 2010, 10:01 AM~18419920
> *Ya every topic that deals with religion hes top poster..
> 
> *


Ya I guess he tries to make a point that no one is suppose to have religion in the world, no matter who, what, or how you believe


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

BE ENCOURAGED BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman

WUZ UP CHURCH FAM.... I C YALL IN HERE GIVING PRAISE TO THEE ONE AND ONLY GOD. (WALK BY FAITH.......AND NOT BY SIGHT)


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Aug 27 2010, 09:40 PM~18424695
> *WUZ UP CHURCH FAM.... I C YALL IN HERE GIVING PRAISE TO THEE ONE AND ONLY GOD. (WALK BY FAITH.......AND NOT BY SIGHT)
> *


You said it if you don't have faith what do you have but alot of nothing. God is the Way the Truth and the Life


----------



## o g switchman

CK OUT MY HOMIES FGM AND LIFESUPPORT FROM FLORIDA...........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK5dwfW2D88
GOTTA STAY ON THE GRIND.....


----------



## renegade1

I go to a church in the valley called Sheperd of the Hills Pastor Dudley has a site called www.CallOnJesus.com with the last 3 sermons on it. We have been studying different religions I thing alot of people including Mr Duez would find them interesting being he is saying what he does about the the different religions christianity be the most targeted. I hope some of you get a chance and give your feed back.   :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Aug 28 2010, 10:20 AM~18427204
> *I go to a church in the valley called Sheperd of the Hills Pastor Dudley has a site called http://www.CallOnJesus.com with the last 3 sermons on it. We have been studying different religions I thing alot of people including Mr Duez would find them interesting being he is saying what he does about the the different religions christianity be the most targeted. I hope some of you get a chance and give your feed back.     :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Aug 28 2010, 10:20 AM~18427204
> *I go to a church in the valley called Sheperd of the Hills Pastor Dudley has a site called www.CallOnJesus.com with the last 3 sermons on it. We have been studying different religions I thing alot of people including Mr Duez would find them interesting being he is saying what he does about the the different religions christianity be the most targeted. I hope some of you get a chance and give your feed back.     :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


MY FRIENDS GO TO THAT CHURCH  OF RENALDI RIGHT? WELL LETS KEEP PRAISING OUR FATHER IN JESUS NAME...........


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 27 2010, 09:20 PM~18424561
> *BE ENCOURAGED BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup:
> *


thanks I need it


----------



## GONZALES1P

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 28 2010, 09:28 AM~18427513
> *MY FRIENDS GO TO THAT CHURCH   OF RENALDI RIGHT? WELL LETS KEEP PRAISING OUR FATHER IN JESUS NAME...........
> *


thats a good church.....wow didnt know they had this post..nice.


----------



## GONZALES1P

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/ValleyCarShow10Frnt.jpg[/img]]vosfhttp://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/ValleyCarShow10Bk.jpg[/img]]1


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Aug 28 2010, 08:51 PM~18430085
> *http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/ValleyCarShow10Frnt.jpg[/img]]vosfhttp://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/ValleyCarShow10Bk.jpg[/img]]1
> *



NICE, I use to go to V.O. too. I miss it!!!!


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 28 2010, 11:28 AM~18427513
> *MY FRIENDS GO TO THAT CHURCH   OF RENALDI RIGHT? WELL LETS KEEP PRAISING OUR FATHER IN JESUS NAME...........
> *


Yes is is my brother.Lets all have an awsome day in the name of the LORD.
AMEN :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Childrens network of wayne county cook out! Kids choice.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 kindergarden!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave: PRAISE THE LORD PEOPLE OF GOD :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night! week two of school!!! :happysad:


----------



## GONZALES1P

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Aug 29 2010, 06:56 AM~18432270
> *NICE, I use to go to V.O. too. I miss it!!!!
> *


REALY...THATS NICE.IM SURE THEY MISS YOU AS WELL..


----------



## MaLosix6

God is Great! You can never Overdose on the Lord....The more you have the better you are! Ask him to forgive you for your sins and accept him as your saviour...then sit back and enjoy the ride!! IT WILL BE THE BEST CRUISE YOU'VE EVER TAKEN!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by MaLosix6_@Aug 29 2010, 07:40 PM~18436331
> *God is Great!  You can never Overdose on the Lord....The more you have the better you are!  Ask him to forgive you for your sins and accept him as your saviour...then sit back and enjoy the ride!!  IT WILL BE THE BEST CRUISE YOU'VE EVER TAKEN!
> *


I RECEIVE THAT IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

What is wrong with some folks on this sight. The more you do positive and build what you like. The more they come after you! Just stupid to sit at home and post count. Becouse you hate what the next kat is doing. I don't get it. I see why lowriding is dying. Stupid!


----------



## daddyfatsacs

to be honest with u roadmaster ,alot of your problems start with u


----------



## NIMSTER64

I need everyone to be in unison in prayer. My daughter left me to go live with her mom about 4 years ago. while she was over there her mother let her do what ever she wanted and my daughter is lost. she ended up in a psych hospital. she is diagnosed with schizophrenia and is bipolar. I have three other kids here with me my youngest is only 9. I have heard horror stories where people with this condition ended up killing family members and all. her mother let her get so involve with the worldly things that she is out of control. she is now 18 about to be 19 on the 1st of january. and i need everyone to pray and ask the Lord to help me and give me wisdom and strength on how to deal with her and how to help her become the precious lil girl I sent back to her mom.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs+Aug 31 2010, 08:09 AM~18449305-->
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest with u roadmaster ,alot of your problems start with u
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that? I only defend my self. Peaple car my work. Famly and freinds junk. Why do I need to stand there and take it. Your a idiot. You came here to get a picture and post it in the nc thread. Please leave! Don't want youlls mess over here. Go gang up on anther non white NC lil member!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Aug 31 2010, 08:15 AM~18449353
> *I need everyone to be in unison in prayer. My daughter left me to go live with her mom about 4 years ago. while she was over there her mother let her do what ever she wanted and my daughter is lost. she ended up in a psych hospital. she is diagnosed with schizophrenia and is bipolar. I have three other kids here with me my youngest is only 9. I have heard horror stories where people with this condition ended up killing family members and all. her mother let her get so involve with the worldly things that she is out of control. she is now 18 about to be 19 on the 1st of january. and i need everyone to pray and ask the Lord to help me and give me wisdom and strength on how to deal with her and how to help her become the precious lil girl I sent back to her mom.
> *


Durn! I feel ya. Got a wild 18yr just lost out there. Two. Walking around chips on shoulder and making threats. Ill pray both these lost kids find help or what they looking for.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Aug 27 2010, 09:16 PM~18424536
> *Ya I guess he tries to make a point that no one is suppose to have religion in the world, no matter who, what, or how you believe
> *


A world without made up gods and spirits would be a better place.  
No imaginary gods telling you to act on their behalf.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES+Aug 23 2010, 04:50 PM~18386032-->
> 
> 
> 
> JESUS IS ALIVE    AND ITS EVERY HOUSE THAT LOVES GOD,BECAUSE HE IS SO REAL,BE BLESSED  AND YOU TOO CAN HAVE THE SAME  JUST OPEN YOUR HEART AND ASK JESUS TO COME IN  BE BLESSED
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When is the last time you heard from Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 05:15 PM~18386272
> *AMEN TO THAT MY BROTHER. HE LIVES HE LIVES HE LIVES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does he live?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CERTIFIED [email protected] 23 2010, 05:28 PM~18386382
> *have u heard from your GOD newton.  :0  :0  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newton is not a god.
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Aug 23 2010, 07:17 PM~18387426
> *:0 owned.
> *


Backfired owned. :0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 31 2010, 09:15 AM~18449353
> *I need everyone to be in unison in prayer. My daughter left me to go live with her mom about 4 years ago. while she was over there her mother let her do what ever she wanted and my daughter is lost. she ended up in a psych hospital. she is diagnosed with schizophrenia and is bipolar. I have three other kids here with me my youngest is only 9. I have heard horror stories where people with this condition ended up killing family members and all. her mother let her get so involve with the worldly things that she is out of control. she is now 18 about to be 19 on the 1st of january. and i need everyone to pray and ask the Lord to help me and give me wisdom and strength on how to deal with her and how to help her become the precious lil girl I sent back to her mom.
> *


  

"Schizophrenia is a mental disorder that makes it difficult to tell the difference between real and unreal experiences, to think logically, to have normal emotional responses, and to behave normally in social situations." :0 

How very interesting the definition of Schizophrenia is though.


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

am back but this time ill try my best to build a car BUT the economy is jacked up. i got a new name. Was going 2 be str8ight bouncing but I'm going w/ NEW TESTAMENT CC LOCATION TAMPA FLORIDA What i didn't now then I'm GLADE I LEARNED IT NOW from my provides buildup up Thanks 2 my Faith and my haters that keep me pres sin my face in the LORD EYE'S


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 31 2010, 10:49 AM~18450707
> *When is the last time you heard from Jesus?
> Where does he live?
> Newton is not a god.
> Backfired owned. :0
> *


durn almost a whole day with out you! Oh well was nice while it lasted..


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 31 2010, 06:16 PM~18454556
> *<span style='font-family:Times'> :thumbsup: Praise the Lord*


----------



## MaLosix6

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 31 2010, 06:11 PM~18454520
> *durn almost a whole day with out you! Oh well was nice while it lasted..
> *



The devil will test you and try to pull you back from the lord anyway he can, he will use those non-believers that are lost to try and distract you and cloud your mind with darkness......just remember that "JESUS IS THE WAY, THE TRUTH & THE LIGHT....NO ONE WILL GET TO THE FATHER GOD EXCEPT THROUGH HIM" PUT YOUR FAITH IN THE LORD AND HE WILL SET YOU FREE!!

"LET'S NOT HATE THIS PERSON FOR HE IS OBVIOUSLY LOST AND KNOWS NOT WHAT HE IS SAYING....INSTEAD WE SHALL HATE HIS SINS AND BELIEFS AND PRAY HARD FOR HIM SO HE TOO CAN BE FORGIVEN.....JESUS LOVES EVERYONE!!"


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by MaLosix6_@Aug 31 2010, 11:39 PM~18457934
> *The devil will test you and try to pull you back from the lord anyway he can, he will use those non-believers that are lost to try and distract you and cloud your mind with darkness......just remember that "JESUS IS THE WAY, THE TRUTH & THE LIGHT....NO ONE WILL GET TO THE FATHER GOD EXCEPT THROUGH HIM"  PUT YOUR FAITH IN THE LORD AND HE WILL SET YOU FREE!!
> 
> "LET'S NOT HATE THIS PERSON FOR HE IS OBVIOUSLY LOST AND KNOWS NOT WHAT HE IS SAYING....INSTEAD WE SHALL HATE HIS SINS AND BELIEFS AND PRAY HARD FOR HIM SO HE TOO CAN BE FORGIVEN.....JESUS LOVES EVERYONE!!"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by MaLosix6_@Sep 1 2010, 12:39 AM~18457934
> *The devil will test you and try to pull you back from the lord anyway he can, he will use those non-believers that are lost to try and distract you and cloud your mind with darkness......just remember that "JESUS IS THE WAY, THE TRUTH & THE LIGHT....NO ONE WILL GET TO THE FATHER GOD EXCEPT THROUGH HIM"  PUT YOUR FAITH IN THE LORD AND HE WILL SET YOU FREE!!
> 
> "LET'S NOT HATE THIS PERSON FOR HE IS OBVIOUSLY LOST AND KNOWS NOT WHAT HE IS SAYING....INSTEAD WE SHALL HATE HIS SINS AND BELIEFS AND PRAY HARD FOR HIM SO HE TOO CAN BE FORGIVEN.....JESUS LOVES EVERYONE!!"
> *


  Because "lost" means not thinking a space alien can make people out of dust. :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 1 2010, 07:30 AM~18459097
> * Because "lost" means not thinking a space alien can make people out of dust. :thumbsup:
> *


Why don't you take another couple days vacation!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOoD MORNING PEOPLE OF GOD :wave: :wave: :wave: 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 1 2010, 08:38 AM~18459142
> *Why don't you take another couple days vacation!
> *


Pray for it.


----------



## MaLosix6

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 1 2010, 09:28 AM~18459847
> *Pray for it.
> *


I will instead pray for you, That your heart may be touched by the Lord and that he may guide you to the light for he is the light and your salvation. Believe in him and you will have enternal life in Heaven. Don't be scared, Jesus will forgive you!!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by MaLosix6_@Aug 31 2010, 11:39 PM~18457934
> *The devil will test you and try to pull you back from the lord anyway he can, he will use those non-believers that are lost to try and distract you and cloud your mind with darkness......just remember that "JESUS IS THE WAY, THE TRUTH & THE LIGHT....NO ONE WILL GET TO THE FATHER GOD EXCEPT THROUGH HIM"  PUT YOUR FAITH IN THE LORD AND HE WILL SET YOU FREE!!
> 
> "LET'S NOT HATE THIS PERSON FOR HE IS OBVIOUSLY LOST AND KNOWS NOT WHAT HE IS SAYING....INSTEAD WE SHALL HATE HIS SINS AND BELIEFS AND PRAY HARD FOR HIM SO HE TOO CAN BE FORGIVEN.....JESUS LOVES EVERYONE!!"
> *


What do you mean by "lost"?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by MaLosix6_@Sep 1 2010, 10:44 AM~18460472
> *I will instead pray for you, That your heart may be touched by the Lord and that he may guide you to the light for he is the light and your salvation. Believe in him and you will have enternal life in Heaven.  Don't be scared, Jesus will forgive you!!
> *


Mithra and Krishna were also called "the light". They were around thousands of years before Jesus. Hindu also has a trinity that is very similar to the Christian triune. Jesus's story was not original.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Sep 1 2010, 10:55 AM~18460583
> *Mithra and Krishna were also called "the light". They were around thousands of years before Jesus. Hindu also has a trinity that is very similar to the Christian triune. Jesus's story was not original.
> *


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Sep 1 2010, 10:55 AM~18460583
> *Mithra and Krishna were also called "the light". They were around thousands of years before Jesus. Hindu also has a trinity that is very similar to the Christian triune. Jesus's story was not original.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Sep 1 2010, 04:45 PM~18463311--><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *_
> [/b]_


_




Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 14 2010, 12:02 PM~18308492
*JESUS HAS NEVER TALKED TO YOU

YOU'RE ONLY LYING TO YOURSELF

THE DUDE HAS BEEN DEAD FOR THOUSANDS OF YEARS

IN FACT, I DOUBT ANYBODY THAT HAS BEEN DEAD FOR THOUSANDS OF YEARS HAS EVER SPOKEN TO YOU

AND I TALK TO STRANGERS ALL THE TIME 

YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY aiga
<!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER*

Click to expand...

_


> *@Aug 14 2010, 05:42 PM~18310083
> 
> Cliff notes? I don't want to read all that bull sheet!
> *


*

*[/quote]
You think my post is a story and Duez posted too much for you to read? Man, you really must have struggled getting past the 3rd grade.

Hope this isn't too much for you to read. Take a break if you need to.


----------



## renegade1

It blows me away that almost every day certain people have to get on this post and disrespect religion. I know that everyone in this country is intitled to there own opinion and freedom of speech, but were do you draw the line. The guys who started this topic just want to be able to show there feelings to the people that they belive,wether it be Jesus Christ or any other God they belive. So just show alittle respect to them and don't alway knock them because one day we are all going to be judged and brought acountable for the things we have done and it is not going to a pretty sight for alot of people in the world. Wether you like it or not.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Sep 2 2010, 09:51 AM~18469225
> *It blows me away that almost every day certain people have to get on this post and disrespect religion. I know that everyone in this country is intitled to there own opinion and freedom of speech, but were do you draw the line. The guys who started this topic just want to be able to show there feelings to the people that they belive,wether it be Jesus Christ or any other God they belive. So just show alittle respect to them and don't alway knock them because one day we are all going to be judged and brought acountable for the things we have done and it is not going to a pretty sight for alot of people in the world. Wether you like it or not.
> *


No you're not holmes. No aliens are gonna come here and decide which of us can live in outer space forever with wings. :no:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by MaLosix6_@Sep 1 2010, 11:44 AM~18460472
> *I will instead pray for you, That your heart may be touched by the Lord and that he may guide you to the light for he is the light and your salvation. Believe in him and you will have enternal life in Heaven.  Don't be scared, Jesus will forgive you!!
> *


Are you so scared of dying that you force yourself to believe that somebody from outer space will take you to a place made of gold when you die?


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

:uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Sep 2 2010, 08:58 AM~18469283-->
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not holmes. No aliens are gonna come here and decide which of us can live in outer space forever with wings. :no:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 2 2010, 09:04 AM~18469345
> *Are you so scared of dying that you force yourself to believe that somebody from outer space will take you to a place made of gold when you die?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coupe`s and Z's_@Sep 2 2010, 09:07 AM~18469370
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

<span style='font-family:Times'>BE ENCOURAGED & NOT DISCOURAGED BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup: 

BE BLESS PEOPLE OF GOD :angel:


----------



## MaLosix6

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 2 2010, 09:04 AM~18469345
> *Are you so scared of dying that you force yourself to believe that somebody from outer space will take you to a place made of gold when you die?
> *


No i am not scared at all of dying because i am a believer in CHRIST and i will not perish but instead shall be granted the gift of everlasting life. 

ASK HIM IN FAITH TO FORGIVE YOU FOR YOUR SINS AND HE WILL CLEANSE YOU AND OFFER YOU THE GIFT OF EVERLASTING LIFE IN HEAVEN.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by MaLosix6_@Sep 2 2010, 05:10 PM~18472728
> *No i am not scared at all of dying because i am a believer in CHRIST and i will not perish but instead shall be granted the gift of everlasting life.
> 
> ASK HIM IN FAITH TO FORGIVE YOU FOR YOUR SINS AND HE WILL CLEANSE YOU AND OFFER YOU THE GIFT OF EVERLASTING LIFE IN HEAVEN.
> *


What if I told you I got a better offer from somebody else, and he has his eye on you, MaLosix6 from layitlow.com. See you soon. hno:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS NIGHT BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :angel: </span>


----------



## ASSTEK64

I JUST FOUND THIS TOPIC....THANKS BRO ITS A BLESSING AND NICE CHANGE FROM OTHER TOPICS :biggrin:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by ASSTEK64_@Sep 2 2010, 09:51 PM~18475054
> *I JUST FOUND THIS TOPIC....THANKS BRO ITS A BLESSING AND NICE CHANGE FROM OTHER TOPICS :biggrin:
> *


Amen to that. It's like an oasis in the desert  Good to know that some Homies Love God and like Lowriders. I will be a LOWRIDER till the end


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Sep 3 2010, 03:42 AM~18476512
> *Amen to that. It's like an oasis in the desert   Good to know that some Homies Love God and like Lowriders. I will be a LOWRIDER till the end
> *


:0

Sup Homie?


----------



## jvasquez

:drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 2 2010, 05:50 PM~18472585
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>BE ENCOURAGED & NOT DISCOURAGED BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup:
> 
> BE BLESS PEOPLE OF GOD :angel:
> *


Amen Sister AMEN.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 3 2010, 10:51 AM~18477946
> *Amen Sister AMEN.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GLORIOUS & AWESOME GOD WE SERVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 3 2010, 08:51 AM~18477946
> *Amen Sister AMEN.
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 3 2010, 10:47 AM~18478701
> *:h5:
> *


GOD IS GOOD BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by ASSTEK64_@Sep 2 2010, 08:51 PM~18475054
> *I JUST FOUND THIS TOPIC....THANKS BRO ITS A BLESSING AND NICE CHANGE FROM OTHER TOPICS :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME BROTHER TO THIS TOPIC :wave:


----------



## ASSTEK64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 3 2010, 03:36 PM~18480770
> *WELCOME BROTHER TO THIS TOPIC :wave:
> *


i feel the love in the LORD allready :thumbsup: thanks for the friendly welcome


----------



## ASSTEK64

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Sep 2 2010, 08:51 AM~18469225
> *It blows me away that almost every day certain people have to get on this post and disrespect religion. I know that everyone in this country is intitled to there own opinion and freedom of speech, but were do you draw the line. The guys who started this topic just want to be able to show there feelings to the people that they belive,wether it be Jesus Christ or any other God they belive. So just show alittle respect to them and don't alway knock them because one day we are all going to be judged and brought acountable for the things we have done and it is not going to a pretty sight for alot of people in the world. Wether you like it or not.
> *


AMEN TO THAT...AS FOR ME I FEEL IVE EARNED A SPOT IN HEAVEN BECAUSE I WAS LITERALLY BROUGHT BACK FROM AFTER BEING CLINICALLY DEAD, SO YOU COULD SAY I WAS BORN AGAIN.AND ACCEPTED THE LORD JESUS CHRIST AS MY PERSONAL SAVIOR.,,, :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 2 2010, 04:50 PM~18472585
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>BE ENCOURAGED & NOT DISCOURAGED BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup:
> 
> BE BLESS PEOPLE OF GOD :angel:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by ASSTEK64_@Sep 3 2010, 10:03 PM~18483351
> *AMEN TO THAT...AS FOR ME I FEEL IVE EARNED A SPOT IN HEAVEN BECAUSE I WAS LITERALLY BROUGHT BACK FROM AFTER BEING CLINICALLY DEAD, SO YOU COULD SAY I WAS BORN AGAIN.AND ACCEPTED THE LORD JESUS CHRIST AS MY PERSONAL SAVIOR.,,, :biggrin:
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE LABOR DAY WEEKEND IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup: :


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOD IS GOOD :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 5 2010, 08:39 PM~18494664
> *GOD IS GOOD :yes:
> *


Ya but that red writting not on my eyes on this mini screen.. :biggrin:


----------



## yillo

hey guys watz going on well i i have fallen raza and i am having trouble to get up keep me in your prayers porfavor.....well on saturday the church had a concert we had G.O.D , Trio Dynamic, Esclavo De Cristo and some guy from Lincoln,Ne............it was nice

G.O.D---lil Kid
Trio Dynamic--Chino,Soren
Chino his my wife's cousins husband look for them over at myspace


----------



## yillo

http://www.myspace.com/godoverdemons
http://www.myspace.com/3riodynamik


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

what you city boys know!! Moms and pops threw down today..


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 6 2010, 06:04 PM~18500818
> *what you city boys know!! Moms and pops threw down today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What you know about Lipitor!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Sep 7 2010, 05:09 AM~18504647
> *What you know about Lipitor!
> *


 :uh: 
Nothing! Becouse we know portions! And fish is good for cholesterol !


----------



## 64 Manny

I JUST WENT TO A CHRISTIAN CHURCH FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS PAST SUNDAY AND I FELT LIKE A NEW MAN WHEN I LEFT. IM GLAD TO SEE THAT THERES CHRISTIAN BROTHERS IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE. IM LOOKING FORWARD TO FINALLY GETTING ON THE RIGHT PATH AND LEARNING ABOUT OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Sep 7 2010, 07:32 AM~18504883
> *I JUST WENT TO A CHRISTIAN CHURCH FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS PAST SUNDAY AND I FELT LIKE A NEW MAN WHEN I LEFT. IM GLAD TO SEE THAT THERES CHRISTIAN BROTHERS IN THE  LOWRIDER SCENE. IM LOOKING FORWARD TO FINALLY GETTING ON THE RIGHT PATH AND LEARNING ABOUT OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST.
> *


WOW That is fantastic my friend, If just more people would give it a try they would know the same feeling. Have faith in the Lord and he will show you the way.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Sep 7 2010, 08:32 AM~18504883
> *I JUST WENT TO A CHRISTIAN CHURCH FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS PAST SUNDAY AND I FELT LIKE A NEW MAN WHEN I LEFT. IM GLAD TO SEE THAT THERES CHRISTIAN BROTHERS IN THE  LOWRIDER SCENE. IM LOOKING FORWARD TO FINALLY GETTING ON THE RIGHT PATH AND LEARNING ABOUT OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST.
> *


Good place to start bro, this is a place of encouragement and prayer. As you draw closer to HIM, he will draw closer to you.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 7 2010, 09:39 AM~18505877
> *Good place to start bro, this is a place of encouragement and prayer. As you draw closer to HIM, he will draw closer to you.
> *


Your forgot one thing!


More demons will also try his new faith!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Sep 7 2010, 06:32 AM~18504883
> *I JUST WENT TO A CHRISTIAN CHURCH FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS PAST SUNDAY AND I FELT LIKE A NEW MAN WHEN I LEFT. IM GLAD TO SEE THAT THERES CHRISTIAN BROTHERS IN THE  LOWRIDER SCENE. IM LOOKING FORWARD TO FINALLY GETTING ON THE RIGHT PATH AND LEARNING ABOUT OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST.
> *


PRAISE THE LORD :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 6 2010, 06:04 PM~18500818
> *what you city boys know!! Moms and pops threw down today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: MOM'S & POP'S GOT DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Sep 7 2010, 07:32 AM~18504883
> *I JUST WENT TO A CHRISTIAN CHURCH FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS PAST SUNDAY AND I FELT LIKE A NEW MAN WHEN I LEFT. IM GLAD TO SEE THAT THERES CHRISTIAN BROTHERS IN THE  LOWRIDER SCENE. IM LOOKING FORWARD TO FINALLY GETTING ON THE RIGHT PATH AND LEARNING ABOUT OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST.
> *


 :rimshot: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 7 2010, 05:26 AM~18504683
> *:uh:
> Nothing! Becouse we know portions! And fish is good for cholesterol !
> *


Yeah, and a diet coke cancels out a cheeseburger.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Sep 7 2010, 07:32 AM~18504883
> *I JUST WENT TO A CHRISTIAN CHURCH FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS PAST SUNDAY AND I FELT LIKE A NEW MAN WHEN I LEFT. IM GLAD TO SEE THAT THERES CHRISTIAN BROTHERS IN THE  LOWRIDER SCENE. IM LOOKING FORWARD TO FINALLY GETTING ON THE RIGHT PATH AND LEARNING ABOUT OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST.
> *


 :0 PRAISE GOD BROTHER


----------



## ASSTEK64

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Sep 7 2010, 06:32 AM~18504883
> *I JUST WENT TO A CHRISTIAN CHURCH FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS PAST SUNDAY AND I FELT LIKE A NEW MAN WHEN I LEFT. IM GLAD TO SEE THAT THERES CHRISTIAN BROTHERS IN THE  LOWRIDER SCENE. IM LOOKING FORWARD TO FINALLY GETTING ON THE RIGHT PATH AND LEARNING ABOUT OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST.
> *


welcome ..you just opend the door to your heart as he knocked,,, now let him in :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

MATTHEW CHP. 7 VERSE 7 & 8

7. ASK, AND IT SHALL BE GIVEN YOU; SEEK, AND YOU SHALL FIND; KNOCK, AND IT SHALL BE OPENED TO YOU:

8. FOR EVERY ONE THAT ASKS RECEIVES; AND HE THAT SEEKS FINDS; AND TO HIM THAT KNOCKS IT SHALL BE OPENED.

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 7 2010, 12:40 PM~18506285
> *Your forgot one thing!
> More demons will also try his new faith!
> *


:biggrin: didn't forget it, just leaving out the most obvious. We can go on for a long time of pros AND the trials and tribulations that are turned into testimonies..


----------



## 64 Manny

THANKS BROTHERS. VERY MUCH EXCITED TO LEARN AS MUCH AS I CAN TO WALK ON THE RIGHTEOUS PATH AND GET CLOSER TO JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Sep 8 2010, 05:56 PM~18518631
> *THANKS BROTHERS. VERY MUCH EXCITED TO LEARN AS MUCH AS I CAN TO WALK ON THE RIGHTEOUS PATH AND GET CLOSER TO JESUS CHRIST.
> *


GOD IS GOOD BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## 3rd Degree

Very good topic to read thru. God bless u all.. Never too late to get on the right path!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

*ALL PRAISE N GLORY TO OUR KING...WE LOVE YOU N ADORE YOU, OUR HEAVENLY FATHER* :worship:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 9 2010, 06:25 AM~18523024
> *HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!
> 
> FATHER GOD U ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISED :worship: :worship: :worship: </span>*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOoD MORNING PEOPLE OF GOD, HOPE ALL IS GOoD.

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 9 2010, 09:02 AM~18523504
> *GOoD MORNING PEOPLE OF GOD, HOPE ALL IS GOoD.
> 
> MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :angel:
> *


AMEN..........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD IS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 9 2010, 04:03 PM~18527215
> *GOD IS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## ASSTEK64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Sep 8 2010, 05:56 PM~18518631
> *THANKS BROTHERS. VERY MUCH EXCITED TO LEARN AS MUCH AS I CAN TO WALK ON THE RIGHTEOUS PATH AND GET CLOSER TO JESUS CHRIST.
> *


you be so happy you did it


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY TO PRAISE HIM :angel:


----------



## ASSTEK64

:thumbsup: i praise him every day i wake :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by ASSTEK64_@Sep 10 2010, 11:54 AM~18534434
> *:thumbsup: i praise him every day i wake :thumbsup:
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER ASSTEK64 :thumbsup: 

MAY U AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A BLESS DAY IN JESUS NAME.


----------



## Punch

We had an AWESOME day in Church today. God bless all my Lowrider Homies.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave: GOoD MORNING PEOPLE OF GOD :wave: 

RISE & SHINE IT'S PRAISING THE LORD TIME :worship: 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

good morning everyone 

Just came back from a job interview for a bodyshop. Please pray for me that I get it. It is a brand new building with state of the art equipment. Uses all the latest technology.


----------



## FORGIVEN

Trust in the LORD with all your heart and do not lean on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge him,and he will make your paths straight. Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 13 2010, 12:58 PM~18555894
> *Trust in the LORD with all your heart and do not lean on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge him,and he will make your paths straight. Proverbs 3:5-6
> *


AMEN BROTHER FORGIVEN :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 13 2010, 02:17 PM~18556064
> *AMEN BROTHER FORGIVEN :thumbsup:
> *


Then Jesus told him, "Because you have seen me, you have believed; blessed are those who have not seen and yet have believed." John 20:29
HALLELUYAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAVE A BLESSED DAY SISTER


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 13 2010, 01:23 PM~18556122
> *Then Jesus told him, "Because you have seen me, you have believed; blessed are those who have not seen and yet have believed." John 20:29
> HALLELUYAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAVE A BLESSED DAY SISTER
> *


I RECEIVE THAT IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup: THANKS BROTHER :h5:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## GRUMPYDOGG




----------



## bart7777

Whats up to all my brothers ,its been a while that I havent been around here.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by bart7777_@Sep 14 2010, 10:10 PM~18569703
> *Whats up to all my brothers ,its been a while that I havent been around here.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :h5:


----------



## FORGIVEN

IM OFFICIALLY MARRIED TODAY :biggrin: PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 15 2010, 01:24 PM~18575146
> *IM OFFICIALLY MARRIED TODAY :biggrin: PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Congrats brother, he who finds a wife finds a good thing.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 15 2010, 11:24 AM~18575146
> *IM OFFICIALLY MARRIED TODAY :biggrin: PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HALLELUJAH! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 15 2010, 12:27 PM~18575165
> *Congrats brother, he who finds a wife finds a good thing.
> *


I RECIEVE THAT IN JESUS NAME AMEN  THANKS


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 15 2010, 11:27 AM~18575165
> *Congrats brother, he who finds a wife finds a good thing.
> *


AMEN THAT'S WHAT THE WORD OF GOD SAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Sep 15 2010, 12:41 PM~18575286-->
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 15 2010, 12:42 PM~18575298
> *HALLELUJAH!  :thumbsup:
> *


PRAISE GOD FOR MY BEAUTIFUL WIFE HE SEND ME


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 15 2010, 11:44 AM~18575314
> *:biggrin:
> PRAISE GOD FOR MY BEAUTIFUL WIFE HE SEND ME
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER FORGIVEN, & MAY THE LORD BLESS YOU & YOUR MARRIAGE WITH MANY, MANY YEARS TO COME, WITH YOUR WIFE IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 15 2010, 12:45 PM~18575330
> *PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER FORGIVEN, & MAY THE LORD BLESS YOU & YOUR MARRIAGE WITH MANY, MANY YEARS TO COME, WITH YOUR WIFE IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup:
> *


I RECIEVE THAT TOO IN JESUS NAME AMEN.........


----------



## Mack10

*GOD is GOOD :biggrin: *


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 15 2010, 11:24 AM~18575146
> *IM OFFICIALLY MARRIED TODAY :biggrin: PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Sep 15 2010, 04:34 PM~18577080
> *CONGRATS HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS BROTHER  FROM HOLLYWOOD :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 15 2010, 02:45 PM~18576693
> *YES HE IS :thumbsup: </span>*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOoD MORNING PEOPLE OF GOD :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 16 2010, 02:01 PM~18584191
> *PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


HALELLUYAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE IS ALIVE


----------



## 66LOW

Praise God for You All my switch hitting brothers


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 66LOW_@Sep 17 2010, 03:11 AM~18589210
> *Praise God for You All my switch hitting brothers
> *


SISTER'S CAN DO IT TO, BROTHER 66LOW :biggrin: :roflmao: 

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOW

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 18 2010, 11:05 AM~18593275
> *SISTER'S CAN DO IT TO, BROTHER 66LOW  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER :thumbsup:
> *


yes yes so true Aiga
Praise God for All my switch hitting Spiritual Brothers and Ssters


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

Where did all my posts go. :biggrin: scared of the truth much?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Sep 7 2010, 06:32 AM~18504883
> *I JUST WENT TO A CHRISTIAN CHURCH FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS PAST SUNDAY AND I FELT LIKE A NEW MAN WHEN I LEFT. IM GLAD TO SEE THAT THERES CHRISTIAN BROTHERS IN THE  LOWRIDER SCENE. IM LOOKING FORWARD TO FINALLY GETTING ON THE RIGHT PATH AND LEARNING ABOUT OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST.
> *


AMEN


----------



## joeycutlass

in our walk there are thing that are hard to let go of, but remember it is not you that does the change let him help and strength you. many time we don't all agree on issues but we must focus on him and die to self. self is the core of sin


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

:wave: i havnt been to chruch since i was 13. i know i need too go back now that i have 3 kids an about too be 4


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass+Sep 18 2010, 12:22 PM~18598264-->
> 
> 
> 
> in our walk there are thing that are hard to let go of, but remember it is not you that does the change let him help and strength you. many time we don't all agree on issues but we must focus on him and die to self. self is the core of sin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate yourself, only then can you be one of his disciples.
> <!--QuoteBegin-1980cutlasssupreme_@Sep 18 2010, 03:44 PM~18599143
> *:wave:  i havnt been to chruch since i was 13. i know i need too go back now that i have 3 kids an about too be 4
> *


Careful, kids these day are into getting an education. Don't let the devil schools teach them about the earth being billions of years old. Keep them away from teachers that tell them about light years and particle decay that contradict the teachings of the church. Make sure they know that we were created by a man from space out of dust that he had created a couple days earlier.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 18 2010, 03:15 PM~18599274
> *Hate yourself, only then can you be one of his disciples.
> Careful, kids these day are into getting an education. Don't let the devil schools teach them about the earth being billions of years old. Keep them away from teachers that tell them about light years and particle decay that contradict the teachings of the church. Make sure they know that we were created by a man from space out of dust that he had created a couple days earlier.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 18 2010, 09:53 AM~18597863
> *Where did all my posts go. Oh to hell. :biggrin: scared of the truth much?
> *


 :loco: :yes:


----------



## 66LOW

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 16 2010, 06:24 AM~18575146
> *IM OFFICIALLY MARRIED TODAY :biggrin: PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Congrats Braa... for your Wedding Covenant


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice out! Fin to go to church. Then roll out for a afternoon cruz.


----------



## joeycutlass

if you get a chance here is a tv program that has help me
http://www.3abntv.org/player_old.cfm


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 19 2010, 08:35 AM~18602863
> *Nice out! Fin to go to church. Then roll out for a afternoon cruz.
> *


Sounds like a productive day.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 19 2010, 08:19 AM~18603002
> *Sounds like a productive day.
> *


Very! Learn the word. Then go spread it! Lay, play, and pray buddy!


----------



## Duez

I heard this book explains everything from the formation of the first atom to the creation of god. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 19 2010, 11:04 AM~18603817
> *I heard this book explains everything from the formation of the first atom to the creation of god. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've read it and its quite boring and long winded.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD PEOPLE OF GOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 19 2010, 01:53 PM~18604273
> *I've read it and its quite boring and long winded.
> *


  I should be getting mine any day now. I've read a brief history of time twice and still can't set it down.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 19 2010, 05:05 PM~18605468
> *  I should be getting mine any day now. I've read a brief history of time twice and still can't set it down.
> *


How do you have time? Your on LIL debating all religions and such? :cheesy:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 19 2010, 03:42 PM~18605062
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'><span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>I will continue to praise our Lord, our God, our King... :biggrin: *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 19 2010, 10:55 PM~18608145
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>I will continue to praise our Lord, our God, our King... :biggrin: </span>
> *


Taxation without representation.


----------



## FORGIVEN

MY WEDDING PICS FROM YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 20 2010, 11:17 AM~18611430
> *MY WEDDING PICS FROM YESTERDAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 19 2010, 09:55 PM~18608145
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>I will continue to praise our Lord, our God, our King... :biggrin: </span>
> *


AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 20 2010, 01:17 PM~18611430
> *MY WEDDING PICS FROM YESTERDAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



congrats brother .


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Sep 20 2010, 01:01 PM~18611833-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Chucks_@Sep 20 2010, 01:48 PM~18612191
> *congrats brother .
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

BEAUTIFUL PICTURES BROTHER FORGIVEN :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

:wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 20 2010, 05:51 PM~18614823
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 20 2010, 11:17 AM~18611430
> *MY WEDDING PICS FROM YESTERDAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Brother!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE OF GOD :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Sep 20 2010, 04:22 PM~18613462-->
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL PICTURES BROTHER FORGIVEN :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS SISTER
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TEMPER909IE_@Sep 20 2010, 10:34 PM~18617478
> *Congrats Brother!
> *


----------



## socalconcepts

TTT FOR ARE FATHER
AND CONGRATS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 21 2010, 09:06 AM~18620529
> *GOOD MORNING PEOPLE OF GOD :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 Were you made out of dust by a dude from outer space too?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by idiot duez _@Sep 21 2010, 03:38 PM~18624553
> *Were you made out of dust by a dude from outer space too?
> *


I WILL NOT GET ON YOUR LEVEL OF :loco: :0 
( GOD IS GOOD ).


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 21 2010, 03:38 PM~18624553
> *:0 Were you made out of dust by a dude from outer space too?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mack10

*:biggrin: Praise God*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 21 2010, 05:08 PM~18624839
> *I WILL NOT GET ON YOUR LEVEL OF  :loco:  :0
> ( GOD IS GOOD ).</span>
> *



1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the *earth*. <--Means he's not from Earth.

7<span style=\'color:red\'> the LORD God formed the man from the dust of the ground and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life, and the man became a living being. 

According to the first 2 pages of the bible, we were all made out of dust by a space alien. :dunno:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: :wave: :wave: 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup: 

HALLELUJAH THANK YOU JESUS, LORD YOUR WORTHY OF ALL THE GLORY & ALL THE HONOR & ALL THE PRAISE, IT MAKES ME WANT SHOUT HALLELUJAH.


----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 22 2010, 07:48 AM~18630572
> *1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth. <--Means he's not from Earth.
> 
> 7 the LORD God formed the man from the dust of the ground and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life, and the man became a living being.
> 
> According to the first 2 pages of the bible, we were all made out of dust by a space alien. :dunno:
> *


1ST U SAY THE LORD GOD FORMED THE MAN FROM THE DUST & 2ND U SAY THAT WE WERE ALL MADE OUT OF DUST BY A SPACE ALIEN, U ARE :loco: :loco: :loco: 

WHICH ONE IS IT.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 22 2010, 09:58 AM~18631108
> *1ST U SAY THE LORD GOD FORMED THE MAN FROM THE DUST & 2ND U SAY THAT WE WERE ALL MADE OUT OF DUST BY A SPACE ALIEN, U ARE  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> 
> WHICH ONE IS IT.
> *


You dont get it? God isn't from earth because he made earth. Which means he came from outer space around earth (makes him a space alien). That same space alien is the one the bible claims made man out of dust. An alien made you and dinosaurs out of dust on Saturday. :loco:

Those are your beliefs, not mine.


----------



## popejoy2010

:cheesy: I just wanted to give all my brothers and sisters in Christ a big hello and let you know how good God is, Last tuesday I was in the hospital with lots of blockage in my heart and they scheduled me for surgry on friday to put in stents, my church family prayed over me and friday when they took me into surgry they could not find any blockage ( the power of prayer is real ) our God is a Healilng God, and He heals us when we ask...Give God all the praise and glory....GOD is so Good ALL THE TIME............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Sep 22 2010, 07:48 AM~18630572-->
> 
> 
> 
> 1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the *earth*. <--Means he's not from Earth.
> 
> 7 the LORD God formed the man from the dust of the ground and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life, and the man became a living being.
> 
> According to the first 2 pages of the bible, we were all made out of dust by a space alien. :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 22 2010, 08:43 AM~18630984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Sep 22 2010, 08:45 AM~18631003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Sep 22 2010, 12:06 PM~18632256
> *:cheesy: I just wanted to give all my brothers and sisters in Christ a big hello and let you know how good God is, Last tuesday I was in the hospital with lots of blockage in my heart and they scheduled me for surgry on friday to put in stents, my church family prayed over me and friday when they took me into surgry they could not find any blockage ( the power of prayer is real ) our God is a Healilng God, and He heals us when we ask...Give God all the praise and glory....GOD is so Good ALL THE TIME............
> *


So god gave you a huge hospital bill based on a misdiagnosis? Is that what you prayed for?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by idiot duez_@Sep 22 2010, 09:31 AM~18631415
> *I dont get it? isn't from earth because he made earth. Which means he came from outer space around earth (makes me a space alien). That same space alien is the one that claims made man out of dust. An alien made me and dinosaurs out of dust on Saturday. :loco:
> 
> 
> *


U ARE THE 1  :loco: AND DON'T GET IT. 

I'M NOT GOING TO SIT HERE AND ARGUE WITH YOU ABOUT GOD'S WORD, BECAUSE I KNOW THE TRUTH OF IT ALL IS THAT ( GOD'S WORD IS THE TRUTH ABOVE ALL THINGS ) AND THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS. :biggrin: 

FATHER GOD I PRAISE YOU NO MATTER WHAT COMES MY WAY HALLELUJAH :angel: 

AWESOME GOD! AWESOME GOD! AWESOME GOD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 22 2010, 11:34 AM~18632478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil'Chuko




----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Sep 22 2010, 01:11 PM~18633305-->
> 
> 
> 
> U ARE THE 1  :loco: AND DON'T GET IT.
> 
> I'M NOT GOING TO SIT HERE AND ARGUE WITH YOU ABOUT GOD'S WORD, BECAUSE I KNOW THE TRUTH OF IT ALL IS THAT ( *GOD'S WORD IS THE TRUTH ABOVE ALL THINGS* ) AND THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what the bible (god's word) says. God is an alien because he's from outer space. Why is this confusing? The two of you are finally in agreement! :0
> |
> |
> |
> V
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Sep 22 2010, 09:31 AM~18631415
> *An alien made you and dinosaurs out of dust on Saturday.
> *


----------



## rzarock

Now all we need is Roadmaster posting picutures of food.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:uh: NOW ALL WE NEED TO DO IS GIVE GOD ALL THE HONOR & PRAISE :yes: 

OUR GOD IS WORTHY TO BE :worship: :worship: :worship: ALWAYS. 

AWESOME GOD! AWESOME GOD! AWESOME GOD!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 23 2010, 10:06 AM~18641070
> * :uh:  NOW ALL WE NEED TO DO IS GIVE GOD ALL THE HONOR & PRAISE  :yes:
> 
> OUR GOD IS WORTHY TO BE :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ALWAYS.
> 
> AWESOME GOD! AWESOME GOD! AWESOME GOD!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 23 2010, 09:44 AM~18641864
> *:thumbsup:
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER JVASQUEZ :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 23 2010, 12:43 PM~18643409
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*All the time :biggrin: *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 23 2010, 12:46 PM~18643431
> *All the time :biggrin:
> *


YEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Sep 22 2010, 02:14 PM~18633881
> *Now all we need is Roadmaster posting picutures of food.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

been lazy lasy couple days.. instant food and take out..


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 23 2010, 09:06 AM~18641070
> *<span style='font-family:Times'><span style=\'color:red\'>What do you guys base this on? You have absolutely no reason to believe that.  *


----------



## Duez

THE MOON IS MADE OF CHEESE!!!! THE MOOOOOOONNNNN ISSS MAAAAADEEEEEE OOOOOOOFFF CHHHHEEEEEEESSSSSEEE!!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 23 2010, 04:51 PM~18645519
> *What do you guys base this on? You have absolutely no reason to believe that.
> *


THAT'S LIKE SAYING WHY DO YOU THINK NEWTON IS AWESOME & GREAT :0 YOU HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO REASON TO BELIEVE THAT AT ALL :nono:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 23 2010, 04:53 PM~18645532
> *DON'T HATE PARTICIPATE!!!! DON'T HATE PARTICIPATE!!! DON'T HATE PARTICIPATE!!!! DON'TTTTT HATEEEEE PARTICIPATEEEEE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: </span></span>*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 23 2010, 12:43 PM~18643409
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OH YES HE IS :thumbsup:


----------



## silverseven




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 23 2010, 06:03 PM~18645594
> *THAT'S LIKE SAYING WHY DO YOU THINK NEWTON IS AWESOME & GREAT  :0  YOU HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO REASON TO BELIEVE THAT AT ALL  :nono:
> *


Dont think I've ever heard somebody say that.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD NIGHT PEOPLE OF GOD


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 23 2010, 05:46 PM~18645979
> *Dont think I've ever heard somebody say that.
> *


U 2 duez GOOD NIGHT


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 23 2010, 04:51 PM~18645519
> *You can get it in either gold or chrome for your ride bruh.. :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 23 2010, 11:25 PM~18649125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it in either gold or chrome for your ride bruh.. :biggrin:
> *


ooh ooh ooh ooh! I want one!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## renegade1

Maybe it's just me but has anyone else thought maybe this Lord Duez guy is L.Ron Hubbard come back re-incarnated to make our life HARD doing the LORDS work here on earth


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:angel: J :angel: E :angel: S :angel: U :angel: S :angel:


----------



## Mack10

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 24 2010, 03:14 PM~18653826
> * :angel: J :angel: E :angel: S :angel: U :angel: S :angel:
> *


----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Sep 23 2010, 06:19 PM~18645712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


umm i think there's some truth to this .....just sayin.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Sep 24 2010, 10:49 PM~18657068
> *umm i think there's some truth to this .....just sayin.
> *


THat whole movie makes you think.....


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 26 2010, 02:02 PM~18664899
> *PRAISE THE LORD!
> *


AMEN SISTER.


----------



## NIMSTER64

reat concert I enjoyed it

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F....org%2F&h=1471e


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

RISE & SHINE BROTHER'S & SISTER'S IT'S PRAISING THE LORD TIME :yes: 

GOOD MORNING! GOOD MORNING! GOOD MORNING! PEOPLE OF GOD :wave:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Good Morning all!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La8my_6uUng


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## Duez

Im gonna pretend I can talk to a tree today. Im gonna ask it for something I need and if I dont get it, then that's just part of the tree's plan.

PRAISE THE TREE, PRAISE THE TREE, PRAISE THE TREE!!!


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 27 2010, 10:52 AM~18672257
> *Im gonna pretend I can talk to a tree today. Im gonna ask it for something I need and if I dont get it, then that's just part of the tree's plan.
> 
> PRAISE THE TREE, PRAISE THE TREE, PRAISE THE TREE!!!
> *


Ask it to keep giving you the oxygen you need to stay alive my friend. And if it does Wala God also answered you since he created that tree.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 27 2010, 01:25 PM~18673898
> * :yes: GREAT & AWESOME GOD WE SERVE :yes: *


----------



## ASSTEK64

my personal favorite "this is a day the lord has made,let us rejoice and be glad in it " :biggrin:


----------



## ASSTEK64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ASSTEK64

WHAT IS MISSING IN CH RCH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by renegade1+Sep 27 2010, 11:34 AM~18673011-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ask it to keep giving you the oxygen you need to stay alive my friend. And if it does Wala God also answered you since he created that tree.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 27 2010, 01:25 PM~18673898
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by ASSTEK64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:54 PM~18676146
> *my personal favorite "this is a day the lord has made,let us rejoice and be glad in it " :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Sep 27 2010, 12:34 PM~18673011
> *Ask it to keep giving you the oxygen you need to stay alive my friend. And if it does Wala God also answered you since he created that tree.
> *


The star fusing hydrogen had nothing to do with it? :dunno:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 27 2010, 02:25 PM~18673898
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!
> *


:loco:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by renegade1+Sep 27 2010, 11:34 AM~18673011-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ask it to keep giving you the oxygen you need to stay alive my friend. And if it does Wala God also answered you since he created that tree.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 27 2010, 01:25 PM~18673898
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!
> *


God also created child molesting priests. That wasn't so great.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE OF GOD :wave: MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME.


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 28 2010, 08:00 AM~18680477
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>AMEN, THIS IS THE DAY THAT THE LORD HAS MADE.....*


----------



## ASSTEK64

:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

Teach your kids that this is what happens when you die.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:uh: TEACH YOUR KIDS JESUS :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave: GOOD MORNING GOD'S PEOPLE :wave: 

PRAISE THE LORD 4 ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL DAY :yes:


----------



## Duez




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Sep 28 2010, 12:52 PM~18682720-->
> 
> 
> 
> Teach your kids that this is what happens when you die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have used that one a couple times! You breaking down!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 29 2010, 07:58 AM~18691330
> * :uh: TEACH YOUR KIDS JESUS  :yes:
> *


I don't nor will not. I teach and study the stories and good gestures to live with your fellow man. Jesus was just anther profit.


----------



## G2G_Al

Jesus is Lord!! The Son of God, The Alpha and the Omega, Emmanuel, The Light, Our Salvation, Our Hope.


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 29 2010, 11:21 PM~18698742
> *Jesus is Lord!!  The Son of God, The Alpha and the Omega, Emmanuel,  The Light, Our Salvation, Our Hope.
> *


Amen!!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 29 2010, 04:24 PM~18695029
> *I teach and study the stories  and good gestures to live with your fellow man. Jesus was just anther profit.
> *


Are you Muslim?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 29 2010, 05:24 PM~18695029
> *You have used that one a couple times! You breaking down!
> *


Bible hasn't changed. These people still think they were created by a space alien that is gonna take them back to outer space when they die, which is what Virgin Galactic is gonna do except you're alive when they take you to space. :wow: Maybe Richard Branson is Jesus. :worship:


----------



## Duez




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 29 2010, 11:21 PM~18698742
> *Jesus is Lord!!  The Son of God, The Alpha and the Omega, Emmanuel,  The Light, Our Salvation, Our Hope.
> *


AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Sep 30 2010, 07:32 AM~18700062-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> EVERY KNEE WILL BOW AND EVERY TOUNGE WILL CONFESS.... CHRIST LIVES AND IS KING, HE IS GOD IN THE FLESH.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G2G_Al_@Sep 29 2010, 11:21 PM~18698742
> *Jesus is Lord!!  The Son of God, The Alpha and the Omega, Emmanuel,  The Light, Our Salvation, Our Hope.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I just don't get it. LOL. why does everyone let him get under your skin?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by rzarock+Sep 30 2010, 05:47 AM~18699545-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Muslim?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na. Baptist. Open minded. Even a musician.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Sep 30 2010, 08:23 AM~18700357
> *I just don't get it. LOL. why does everyone let him get under your skin?
> *


Not mine. His attempts are getting just pitiful!


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:

*2 CORINTHIANS 4:3-6*

3 But if our gospel be hid, it is hid to them that are lost: 

4 In whom the god of this world hath blinded the minds of them which believe not, lest the light of the glorious gospel of Christ, who is the image of God, should shine unto them. 

5 For we preach not ourselves, but Christ Jesus the Lord; and ourselves your servants for Jesus' sake. 

6 For God, who commanded the light to shine out of darkness, hath shined in our hearts, to give the light of the knowledge of the glory of God in the face of Jesus Christ.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

FATHER GOD WE PRAISE YOU NO MATTER WHAT COMES OUR WAY :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 30 2010, 08:48 AM~18700540
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 2 CORINTHIANS 4:3-6
> 
> 3 But if our gospel be hid, it is hid to them that are lost:
> 
> 4 In whom the god of this world hath blinded the minds of them which believe not, lest the light of the glorious gospel of Christ, who is the image of God, should shine unto them.
> 
> 5 For we preach not ourselves, but Christ Jesus the Lord; and ourselves your servants for Jesus' sake.
> 
> 6 For God, who commanded the light to shine out of darkness, hath shined in our hearts, to give the light of the knowledge of the glory of God in the face of Jesus Christ.
> *


AMEN :thumbsup:


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Sep 30 2010, 09:50 AM~18700553
> *FATHER GOD WE PRAISE YOU NO MATTER WHAT COMES OUR WAY :yes:
> *


I believe that with all my heart. Especially when it comes to seeing what the non-believers post on this tread. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Sep 30 2010, 09:14 AM~18700298
> *:thumbsdown:
> EVERY KNEE WILL BOW AND EVERY TOUNGE WILL CONFESS.... CHRIST LIVES AND IS KING, HE IS GOD IN THE FLESH.
> :thumbsup:
> *


Where does he live? What's his phone number? It's almost like you have to close your eyes and pretend just to say this stuff.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Sep 30 2010, 10:17 AM~18700759
> *I believe that with all my heart. Especially when it comes to seeing what the non-believers post on this tread. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


You dont have to "believe" in things that are real.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 30 2010, 09:31 AM~18700411
> *Na. Baptist. Open minded. Even a  musician.
> Not mine. His attempts  are getting just pitiful!
> *


Open minded people aren't religious. If you took all the facts into consideration, you wouldn't think you made out of dust by aliens on Saturday 6000 years ago.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 29 2010, 06:24 PM~18695029
> *You have used that one a couple times! You breaking down!
> I don't nor will not. I teach and study the stories  and good gestures to live with your fellow man. Jesus was just anther profit. :angry:
> *


JESUS was not just a profit according to your supposed beliefs. Baptist follow Christ just as much as any other Judeo Christian religion. I strongly urge you to step back and really find a foundation for your beliefs and who Christ is to you. Christian is a label placed on the early church because they modeled Christ, THEIR SAVIOR. Today it is a label that apparently is loosely thrown around and adapted to what ever men want it to be sadly.Fundi you need to choose to not only say your live right on this topic but be the same person through out all you do.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!

I PRAISE THE LORD FOR ALL OF MY BROTHER'S ON THIS TOPIC, PUSHING THE WORD OF OUR GOD FORWARD, THANK YOU JESUS.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Sep 30 2010, 09:17 AM~18700759
> *I believe that with all my heart. Especially when it comes to seeing what the non-believers post on this tread. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



 :thumbsup: PRAISE GOD BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 30 2010, 08:23 AM~18700357
> *I just don't get it. LOL. why does everyone let him get under your skin?
> *


You know what i realised bro..... its better he's in here doing it with true cross bearing die hard Christians that he CANT phase even after over a year of trying... than with the weak or lost who dont know better.

He cant hurt us, but could screw up alot of other people.

The Bible plainly tells us that the spirit of Satan works harder in the church than any place else. The lost already belong to satan, so he doesn't have to work on gaining their souls.

So be happy the fool keeps comming, and im serious! This is our Lolow online safe haven, but for him, let it be his prison. All people should want to be in the presence of the Lord, and for people like him, this is the closest he can get without going to church due to his pride.

And remember, maybe none of us were as blind and hateful as he is (for any reason which WOULD NOT MATTER) we were ALL lost at a point.
Thats why its called being "reborn".

We battle against spirit, not flesh and blood. Dont be mad at a fool for being a fool.
Its part of the generational curse God promised to those who turned their backs on Him.
He was not raised right. Its not his fault. 
Now that he's grown, its all on HIM. NOW he IS responsible for his own actions and no excuses about the past matter. The Lord's not forcing Him. Yes it breaks our Father's heart, but it would be a contradiction for God to say He loves us and not give us a choice.

People outside of the Lord and some new commers always question why if God exsits, why he allows all of this destruction. But never think about it, because its actually VERY obvious! Because WE WERE NOT BORN TO BE ROBOTS OR SLAVES.

Our elder's (some) turned their hearts away from him, and they gave us all this crap we have today.

--Just focus on your job! Speaking the word 100% to those LIKE this guy and salvaging the souls left lost here so the Lord can return!
He has not returned because too many of us are not doing our job! 
He already let us know that not many will make it... 
And in knowing this, He's up their watching each one of us to see what we will do about that! How much we care like He does. SHOW YOUR LOVE. HE DID WHEN HE DIED FOR US.
We dont call each other brother and sister for nothing. And before the evil creation of money to become currency(current!) that was ALL we called each other because thats what we ARE. 
Now were are keeping a pure curse alive keeping "money" in existance. Now people(brothers and sisters!) wont farm, or make clothing or anything(JUST loving each other!) at ALL anymore because of a freakin status!

Theres no cousins or uncles, sons or daughters, nationalities or any of that man made crap(ALL JUST WORDS!) that through the world off. Its Just US! We are ALL Gods creation, but he refer's to us as his Children. 

-Theres much more important things in life to be thinking about and working on than a hater! Like........................ LOVING! 
Hating a hater = The Devils plan in effect. Check yourselves before trying to check anyone. This job aint easy, and is in NO way a joke. 

Pray, and remember what i already know you real Christians up in here CANT forget, that it doesn't matter what the lost, the fools, or even we SAVED THINK! GOD's doing what HE said! PERIOD! HE ALWAYS HAS! SO SMILE! NOW!

Our war is already won family. Be at peace.

GODly night.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 30 2010, 10:00 AM~18701056
> *Open minded people aren't religious. If you took all the facts into consideration, you wouldn't think you made out of dust by aliens on Saturday 6000 years ago.
> *


Then how the heaven did he become "religious"?? HMMM!?

Close minded people never learn. :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Sep 30 2010, 11:20 PM~18708117
> *im just saying there is books other than the bible to read, you all should try it sometime.
> *


YOU SEEM VERY LOST IM HAPPY IM NOT YOU GOD IS THE BEST THING THAT EVER HAPPEN TO ME AND THE BIBLE IS NOT JUST A BOOK I WILL PRAY FOR YOU YOU WILL NEED IT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Sep 30 2010, 10:20 PM~18708117
> *im just saying there is books other than the bible to read, you all should try it sometime.
> *


i pretend read lolowmag, but i just look at the pictures. I mean i read the setup info too, but why read whats not beneficial? 

if you read it(which its obvious u never have) you wouldnt be saying anything like that because you would know the effects ade upon your life just by intaking what it says. 
Because rather you want to believe it or not.... thats it. Gods words are permanent.

My words wont work alone. All im saying is what u would already know... dont knocc it before you KNOW ABOUT IT. and as i already explained, you WOULD KNOW IF you tried.

ps- if you figured out a way to take any of those words offensive, its because you already were against salvation and just came to hate.

Peace


----------



## G2G_Al

Brother Otis (REPENTANCE)

We are coming to Vegas on Nov 13th to do an outreach carshow concert. I will give you a call to see if you can help get the word out... I think I still have your ## if you've changed it PM me with it....


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 30 2010, 10:46 PM~18708327
> *and fuck you
> *


you coulda PM'd him that bro.  but then again, it was not necessary to go that far. No offense, im trying to defend this room for what it is. thats all.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 1 2010, 12:34 AM~18708808
> *Brother Otis (REPENTANCE)
> 
> We are coming to Vegas on Nov 13th to do an outreach carshow concert.  I will give you a call to see if you can help get the word out...  I think I still have your ##  if you've changed it PM me with it....
> *


Ill get it out there as soon as u give it to me brotha!!!! CANT WAIT!!! PM'd! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 1 2010, 01:33 AM~18708807
> *i pretend read lolowmag, but i just look at the pictures. I mean i read the setup info too, but why read whats not beneficial?
> 
> if you read it(which its obvious u never have) you wouldnt be saying anything like that because you would know the effects ade upon your life just by intaking what it says.
> Because rather you want to believe it or not.... thats it. Gods words are permanent.
> 
> My words wont work alone. All im saying is what u would already know... dont knocc it before you KNOW ABOUT IT. and as i already explained, you WOULD KNOW IF you tried.
> 
> ps- if you figured out a way to take any of those words offensive, its because you already were against salvation and just came to hate.
> 
> Peace
> *


Because being ignorant means making bad decisions. Take in as much information as you can and then make your decision, guarantee it wont be a spaceman.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 1 2010, 01:24 AM~18708786
> *Then how the heaven did he become "religious"?? HMMM!?
> 
> Close minded people never learn.  :scrutinize:
> *


Because he was taught at a young age the same make believe 2000 year old fairy tales that all of us were taught. Some people just never grow out of it.


----------



## Duez

I dont know how you guys see somebody teaching you the truth as hate. It was the person that taught you about space aliens that could make stars (a million times the size of earth) out of nothing that did you wrong. Me saying "stars are just hydrogen" does not make me the devils advocate.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Wow I missed alot! These clowns are really going at it. Must been raining everyday like on the east coast for the past week!!

And I do believe in God and a creator . Just think there is too much of mans spin on the profit Jesus. He was not white , Black , or a alien. He was a devoted follower just like Mose , Ruth , Noa ,Abraham , and the list goes on.. 

I also take into fact that WE can't go around being vice Gods . Slapping fools with the bible . Or betta yet find the word when your arse is pinched up! You cant count how many fools come out them gates with the word and there perfect now. Uhm it dont work like that folks! 

And This is also on my mind but my faith in mans so called , calling is very shackin right now! Can you say Priest! How about pastor LOng mister good night! And countless other mega churches that there leaders have so called callings BUT? Or should I say BUTT!!! Crap like this make me wonder. You dont need to have 5 offerings and love offerings. Yes I know we need AC and lights . But preacher and first lady don't need new Benz fund either! in some cases bentlies ( Long has 2)! 


Don't get me wrong and write up some page long response . I believe in God. !  Just not the human spin on things.


Now back to my. :cheesy: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 1 2010, 07:04 AM~18709904
> *I dont know how you guys see somebody teaching you the truth as hate. It was the person that taught you about space aliens that could make stars (a million times the size of earth) out of nothing that did you wrong. Me saying "stars are just hydrogen" does not make me the devils advocate.
> *


I know where there is a hudge ball of hot air in NM!! Just sitting there with nothing to do but destroy Thread oops I mean stuff!! :cheesy:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 1 2010, 07:54 AM~18710151
> *And This is also on my mind but my faith in mans so called , calling is very shackin right now! Can you say Priest! How about pastor LOng mister good night!  And countless other mega churches that there leaders have so called callings BUT?  Or should I say BUTT!!!
> *


uhh...what?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 1 2010, 08:02 AM~18710183
> *uhh...what?
> *


Look up Eddi Long.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Sep 29 2010, 04:24 PM~18695029-->
> 
> 
> 
> I teach and study the stories  and good gestures to live with your fellow man. Jesus was just anther profit.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 08:31 AM~18700411
> *Na. Baptist. Open minded. Even a  musician.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Oct 1 2010, 07:54 AM~18710151
> *And I do believe in God and a creator . Just think there is too much of mans spin on the profit Jesus. He was not white , Black , or a alien. He was a devoted follower just like Mose , Ruth , Noa ,Abraham , and the list goes on..
> *


You are a confused man. To be a Christian you must believe in Jesus' divinity (Jesus is the son of God). Not that he was "just a profit". That's what muslims believe. There’s a reason why it’s called CHRISTianity. It’s based on Christ’s divinity. He was not “just a prophet”…according to your religion. Tell your congregation that Jesus is “just a prophet”. See what they tell you. You contradict yourself on so many levels it past entertaining. It's embarrassing to watch (read). I’m not the only who has called you out on this.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 1 2010, 08:06 AM~18710204
> *Look up Eddi Long.
> *


The problem is, what you're typing makes zero sense. What are your even saying?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 1 2010, 08:21 AM~18710293
> *You are a confused man. To be a Christian you must believe in Jesus' divinity (Jesus is the son of God). Not that he was "just a profit". That's what muslims believe. There’s a reason why it’s called CHRISTianity. It’s based on Christ’s divinity. He was not “just a prophet”…according to your religion. Tell your congregation that Jesus is “just a prophet”. See what they tell you. You contradict yourself on so many levels it past entertaining. It's embarrassing to watch (read). I’m not the only who has called you out on this.
> *





> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 1 2010, 08:22 AM~18710303
> *The problem is, what you're typing makes zero sense. What are your even saying?
> *


 :uh: your not even a believer! Your imput means nothing. And fyi simple as this. There's too many false profets out to be lead blindly! Open a closed mind and take a look around.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 1 2010, 08:53 AM~18710536
> *:uh: your not even a believer! Your imput means nothing. And fyi simple as this. There's too many false profets out to be lead blindly! Open a closed mind and take a look around.
> *


You don't have to be a believer to understand how it works. You claim to be a believer and don't understand the fundamental beliefs of your own religion.

I applaud you for having beliefs of your own and not just falling in line but, you can't be baptist and say Jesus is not the son of god. That belief is the foundation of the christianity. You don't have to agree with those beliefs (obviously I don't) but you claim to be christian then say Jesus is just a prophet. I don't believe Jesus is the son of god, but I don't claim to be christian.

My mind is very open. That's why I choose not to follow a specific religion. I have my own beliefs. None of which align completely with any specific religion. None of the Abrahamic religions allow deviation from their core beliefs, which you are doing. That is fine, but that means you no longer agree with christianity. Once you've accepted Christianity (or any religion), you've closed your mind to the possibility that anything else is plausible. That's closed minded.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 1 2010, 10:22 AM~18710716
> *You don't have to be a believer to understand how it works. You claim to be a believer and don't understand the fundamental beliefs of your own religion.
> 
> I applaud you for having beliefs of your own and not just falling in line but, you can't be baptist and say Jesus is not the son of god. That belief is the foundation of the christianity. You don't have to agree with those beliefs (obviously I don't) but you claim to be christian then say Jesus is just a prophet. I don't believe Jesus is the son of god, but I don't claim to be christian.
> 
> My mind is very open. That's why I choose not to follow a specific religion. I have my own beliefs. None of which align completely with any specific religion. None of the Abrahamic religions allow deviation from their core beliefs, which you are doing. That is fine, but that means you no longer agree with christianity. Once you've accepted Christianity (or any religion), you've closed your mind to the possibility that anything else is plausible. That's closed minded.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 30 2010, 11:46 PM~18708327
> *and fuck you
> *


thats so christian! your awesome just like your god !!!lol


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 1 2010, 06:43 AM~18709788
> *Because being ignorant means making bad decisions. Take in as much information as you can and then make your decision, guarantee it wont be a spaceman.
> *


ok Stinkmeaner.

Ignorance means lack of knowledge. .

Quit trying to teach what you dont know. You will look better and make friends that way.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 1 2010, 06:45 AM~18709801
> *Because he was taught at a young age the same make believe 2000 year old fairy tales that all of us were taught. Some people just never grow out of it.
> *


He told you that? Or you just made that up too?


----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Oct 1 2010, 01:29 AM~18708797
> *YOU SEEM VERY LOST IM HAPPY IM NOT YOU GOD IS THE BEST THING THAT EVER HAPPEN TO ME AND THE BIBLE IS NOT JUST A BOOK I WILL PRAY FOR YOU YOU WILL NEED IT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks but no thanks... and don't get me wrong to those of you who have cleaned up your life through the church I'm glad. if it is the best thing to happen to you then great. I just think that people secure in they're beliefs should have a better argument than quoting the bible.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PEOPLE OF GOD BE ENCOURAGED & NOT DISCOURAGED WITH WHAT GOES ON IN THIS TOPIC.

BECAUSE I NOTICED THAT THE MORE WE PREACH THE GOSPEL, & WALK IN THE WILL OF OUR FATHER, THE ENEMY COMES TO KILL, STILL, & DESTROY US IN MANY MANY DIFFERENT WAY'S. WE AS PEOPLE OF GOD JUST HAVE TO REBUKE THE ENEMY AT ALL TIME'S & NOT FALL FOR HIS TRAP IN JESUS NAME.

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! HALLELUJAH!!!

PRAISING OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST 24 7 ALWAYS :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 1 2010, 07:54 AM~18710151
> *Wow I missed alot! These clowns are really going at it. Must been raining everyday like on the east coast for the past week!!
> 
> And I do believe in God and a creator . Just think there is too much of mans spin on the profit Jesus. He was not white , Black , or a alien. He was a devoted follower just like Mose , Ruth , Noa ,Abraham , and the list goes on..
> 
> I also take into fact that WE can't go around being vice Gods . Slapping fools with the bible . Or betta yet find the word when your arse is pinched up!  You cant count how many fools come out them gates with the word and there perfect now. Uhm it dont work like that folks!
> 
> And This is also on my mind but my faith in mans so called , calling is very shackin right now! Can you say Priest! How about pastor LOng mister good night!  And countless other mega churches that there leaders have so called callings BUT?  Or should I say BUTT!!! Crap like this make me wonder. You dont need to have 5 offerings and love offerings. Yes I know we need AC and lights . But preacher and first lady don't need new Benz fund either! in some cases bentlies ( Long has 2)!
> Don't get me wrong and write up some page long response . I believe in God. !  Just not the human spin on things.
> Now back to my. :cheesy:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Theory isnt a sin, we are'nt born with knowledge but with the spirit of God from the womb.

And what men and women do (under any label) has nothing to do with God. Again, Man's flaws have nothing to do with God. Like you buddies shirt talkin about man made god in his image.
People confuse themselves, not the Lord.

If you think He's just a profit still, you dont read. You dont seek. Thats why you are confused.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Oct 1 2010, 05:26 PM~18714241
> *thanks but no thanks... and don't get me wrong to those of you who have cleaned up your life through the church I'm glad. if it is the best thing to happen to you then great. I just think that people secure in they're beliefs should have a better argument than quoting the bible.
> *


How can you, when it was not you who fixed your life? That comment actually contradict's itself bro. If you want to hear what someone has to tell you, you should want & expect it to be the Truth.

Which is what "quotes from the bible" are.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 1 2010, 05:26 PM~18714243
> *PEOPLE OF GOD BE ENCOURAGED & NOT DISCOURAGED WITH WHAT GOES ON IN THIS TOPIC.
> 
> BECAUSE I NOTICED THAT THE MORE WE PREACH THE GOSPEL, & WALK IN THE WILL OF OUR FATHER, THE ENEMY COMES TO KILL, STILL, & DESTROY US IN MANY MANY DIFFERENT WAY'S. WE AS PEOPLE OF GOD JUST HAVE TO REBUKE THE ENEMY AT ALL TIME'S & NOT FALL FOR HIS TRAP IN JESUS NAME.
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! HALLELUJAH!!!
> 
> PRAISING OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST 24 7 ALWAYS :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Amen lady. Amen.

Making it to tha super show right?? tha fy9 gonna be ready?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## richards69impala

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 1 2010, 05:26 PM~18714243
> *PEOPLE OF GOD BE ENCOURAGED & NOT DISCOURAGED WITH WHAT GOES ON IN THIS TOPIC.
> 
> BECAUSE I NOTICED THAT THE MORE WE PREACH THE GOSPEL, & WALK IN THE WILL OF OUR FATHER, THE ENEMY COMES TO KILL, STILL, & DESTROY US IN MANY MANY DIFFERENT WAY'S. WE AS PEOPLE OF GOD JUST HAVE TO REBUKE THE ENEMY AT ALL TIME'S & NOT FALL FOR HIS TRAP IN JESUS NAME.
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! HALLELUJAH!!!
> 
> PRAISING OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST 24 7 ALWAYS :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


AMEN.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Same ole same ole! Night!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by silverseven+Sep 30 2010, 11:20 PM~18708117-->
> 
> 
> 
> im just saying there is books other than the bible to read, you all should try it sometime.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 01:33 AM~18708807
> * why read whats not beneficial?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Oct 1 2010, 06:24 PM~18714223
> *Ignorance means lack of knowledge. .
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 1 2010, 09:57 PM~18715892
> *
> *


i understand what your attempting to imply, but as i personally said. I've read what you believe to make your claimed form of a truth.

I dont read whats unnessecary, which is what at least you have shown to imply. Your funny pictures and all that.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 1 2010, 11:48 PM~18716375
> *i understand what your attempting to imply, but as i personally said. I've read what you believe to make your claimed form of a truth.
> 
> I dont read whats unnessecary, which is what at least you have shown to imply. Your funny pictures and all that.
> *



QUOTE(silverseven @ Oct 1 2010, 05:26 PM) *
thanks but no thanks... and don't get me wrong to those of you who have cleaned up your life through the church I'm glad. if it is the best thing to happen to you then great. I just think that people secure in they're beliefs should have a better argument than quoting the bible.


How can you, when it was not you who fixed your life? That comment actually contradict's itself bro. If you want to hear what someone has to tell you, you should want & expect it to be the Truth.

Which is what "quotes from the bible" are. wink.gif


----------



## HB WIRES

put your trust in god, every thing will work out fine


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Oct 2 2010, 11:28 AM~18718471
> *put your trust in god, every thing will work out fine
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Oct 2 2010, 12:28 PM~18718471
> *put your trust in god, every thing will work out fine
> *


  Trying at life is fo suckas.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Oct 2 2010, 11:28 AM~18718471
> *put your trust in God, every thing will work out fine
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 1 2010, 09:22 AM~18710716
> *You don't have to be a believer to understand how it works. You claim to be a believer and don't understand the fundamental beliefs of your own religion.
> 
> I applaud you for having beliefs of your own and not just falling in line but, you can't be baptist and say Jesus is not the son of god. That belief is the foundation of the christianity. You don't have to agree with those beliefs (obviously I don't) but you claim to be christian then say Jesus is just a prophet. I don't believe Jesus is the son of god, but I don't claim to be christian.
> 
> My mind is very open. That's why I choose not to follow a specific religion. I have my own beliefs. None of which align completely with any specific religion. None of the Abrahamic religions allow deviation from their core beliefs, which you are doing. That is fine, but that means you no longer agree with christianity. Once you've accepted Christianity (or any religion), you've closed your mind to the possibility that anything else is plausible. That's closed minded.
> *


As long as someone is responding to you, they are proving the opposite of that comment to you. The Bible(God) says that not many wil make it, including many that claimed His name AND even casted out demons. This is because many will fall away re-allowing false info back in destroying their own salvation. 

You cant talk to a close minded person, because they are'nt listening. If they are not listening, they ...... dont respond.

I love u still succa. how u been btw. makin out to the SS this year? Maybe we can catch up at some hops!!  <virgin joint

And u bes 4give a brotha for still not gettin back! Cuz you aint close minded!!!!!
(i only just returned to LIL)


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 3 2010, 01:40 AM~18722655
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ALL THE TIME! NOW TAKE YO SELF TO BED, AND PRAY FIRST!


----------



## 66LOW

let your lights keep shining Brightly Brothers...

a bright light in a dark place gets attention
and you defin8ly getting attention in a dark place

RESPECT


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 1 2010, 05:35 PM~18714301
> *Amen lady. Amen.
> 
> Making it to tha super show right??  tha fy9 gonna be ready?? :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER :thumbsup: 

MY HUSBAND & I WILL BE THERE, BUT NOT THE 9 STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave: BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

If we're all brothers and sisters, then are we all bastards? Since nobody has heard from our father in 2000 years.


----------



## Duez

Did god pay Mary child support?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 4 2010, 12:23 PM~18732310
> *Did god pay Mary child support?
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

ttt for da lawd


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 4 2010, 12:32 PM~18732384
> *ttt for da lawd
> *


I 2nd that BROTHER


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 4 2010, 12:04 PM~18732175
> *:wave: PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER :thumbsup:
> 
> MY HUSBAND & I WILL BE THERE, BUT NOT THE 9 STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION :biggrin:
> *


COO! Not bout tha 9, but COO! I'll be lookin 4 yall! :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 3 2010, 01:19 AM~18722598
> *As long as someone is responding to you, they are proving the opposite of that comment to you. The Bible(God) says that not many wil make it, including many that claimed His name AND even casted out demons. This is because many will fall away re-allowing false info back in destroying their own salvation.
> 
> You cant talk to a close minded person, because they are'nt listening. If they are not listening, they ...... dont respond.
> 
> I love u still succa. how u been btw. makin out to the SS this year?  Maybe we can catch up at some hops!!        <virgin joint
> 
> And u bes 4give a brotha for still not gettin back! Cuz you aint close minded!!!!!
> (i only just returned to LIL)
> *


Maybe our definitions of closed minded are different. When I say closed minded I mean that a person is in no way shape or form open to the possibility that anything other than their belief is correct or “truth”. 

You (Otis) may listen to what I’m saying and respond but your mind is closed to the possibility of anything other than the bible being truth, right? In your mind, nothing else (Islam, Hindu, Buddhism, Big Bang, Evolution, No god, non-understood god, etc.) could possibly be true. In that sense, your mind is closed to all other possibilities outside of the bible. All this is fine. Everyone is entitled to their beliefs. Your definition of closed minded sounds like it’s different.

I haven’t been to a lowrider show for decades and unfortunately, I won’t be attending the Super Show. With kids and work I just don’t have the desire to make that happen. Plus that’s not something I’d want to take my kids to. Lowrider shows are not what I consider family functions. Maybe they’ve changed. I don’t know. We just go to local shows and picnics. We’ll have to catch up some other time. Hope all is well. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Cook outs and last minute cruz inz how we roll! :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

JUST WANTED TO STOP BY HERE AND SAY WHATS UP, AND HOPE YALL DOIN WELL....I DONT GO TO CHURCH MUCH BUT I DO BELIEVE IN THE BIG MAN UPSTAIRS...AND I KNOW THAT WITHOUT HIM I WOULDNT BE WERE IM AT TODAY...MUCH RESPECT TO YALL. :thumbsup:


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 4 2010, 01:23 PM~18732310
> *Did god pay Mary child support?
> *


My friend why is it that you always have to make a mockerie of religion on this thread. If it is that important to you why don't you start your own thread for the non-believers and post all your comments there? I hate to tell you this but in the end you will be the loser if you don't have faith and that is a cold hard fact in the Bible and i'm sure others on this thread would agree.I wish you Well Lord Duez and one day we might just see you on this tread supporting instead of mocking it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Sorry I had to change the wording to don't have faith or he would have a field day with this post


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 4 2010, 05:17 PM~18734615
> *Maybe our definitions of closed minded are different. When I say closed minded I mean that a person is in no way shape or form open to the possibility that anything other than their belief is correct or “truth”.
> 
> You (Otis) may listen to what I’m saying and respond but your mind is closed to the possibility of anything other than the bible being truth, right? In your mind, nothing else (Islam, Hindu, Buddhism, Big Bang, Evolution, No god, non-understood god, etc.) could possibly be true. In that sense, your mind is closed to all other possibilities outside of the bible. All this is fine. Everyone is entitled to their beliefs. Your definition of closed minded sounds like it’s different.
> 
> I haven’t been to a lowrider show for decades and unfortunately, I won’t be attending the Super Show. With kids and work I just don’t have the desire to make that happen. Plus that’s not something I’d want to take my kids to. Lowrider shows are not what I consider family functions. Maybe they’ve changed. I don’t know. We just go to local shows and picnics. We’ll have to catch up some other time. Hope all is well.  :biggrin:
> *


Ya thats true, the shows have changed a bit and i cant myself say if for the better of taking kids or not. Dumb things to seem to keep happening around them. But i totally know what you mean having work and a fam to hold down :thumbsup: 
Sucks though, i wanted to get to shake your hand and back bumper on yo azz :biggrin:
jk, i aint even ready yet lol. 

Its not that my mind was ever closed to those theories. They used to be "possibilities" when i had the mind of ignorance(lacking the knowledge of the truth i have now).
I ventured through the different religions growing up, learning what they believed and taught, and going for what "members only" information was to be known. But I was always on the side of science. Infact, i still am.

And no, i dont disagree with the possibility God made any big bangs happen to start other planets, universes etc, the process of evolution either. Cuz it doesn't matter. Life in heaven or hell which is whats important is on a spiritual plane. What was molded to look how... in no way explains God does or does not exsist. Its a waste of time to think about, and i dont say that out of ignorance, i say that from living it and going all the directions to know. Besides, the claims of how this rock was in the book I follow without doubt now, backs itself everyday people try and disprove it much faster than those whom try to prove it. History shows that fact as well.
-No i never stopped listening to what people have to say(passing opinions)... I still listen, but its always a waste of time, because people do what they want to do as well as they want to believe.
You cannot just read the Bible and God just starts working in your life. Acceptance of Christ is not an object you can see, go pick up and buy. Its all spiritual. So talking about rocks and ooze goes absolutely no where.

All living beings will have this issue in mind of whats what. God Himself says in the word that those whom deny it are liars. We are all faulty and this is why in no way can we save ourselves and have to accept Christ. But that does not mean you accept Him because of fear. And yes that means accepting Him on the fear of death or whatever other "words" scared you, will not get you in. You have to know what your accepting, repenting from as well as not WHAT for but WHO for, just as baptism for children means NOTHING.

But i just gotta put it out there as well, that any person should beable to get it, that if you and I could sit here a decypher everything of God laying out absolutely everything of who He is, then He wouldn't only not just be God, but "A God" as non-believer's prefer to view life... WITH possibilities. So make them comfortable to choose from = furthest from reality you can get. Not believing in God.

---i hope all is good on your front to fam. mucho luvo still potna :thumbsup: now.... TELL ME YOU LOVE ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Oct 5 2010, 09:19 AM~18740391
> *My friend why is it that you always have to make a mockerie of religion on this thread. If it is that important to you why don't you start your own thread for the non-believers and post all your comments there? I hate to tell you this but in the end you will be the loser if you have faith and that is a cold hard fact in the Bible and i'm sure others on this thread would agree.I wish you Well Lord Duez and one day we might just see you on this tread supporting instead of mocking it. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


amen.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 4 2010, 01:29 PM~18732847
> *COO! Not bout tha 9, but COO! I'll be lookin 4 yall!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Oct 5 2010, 05:46 AM~18739285
> *JUST WANTED TO STOP BY HERE AND SAY WHATS UP, AND HOPE YALL DOIN WELL....I DONT GO TO CHURCH MUCH BUT I DO BELIEVE IN THE BIG MAN UPSTAIRS...AND I KNOW THAT WITHOUT HIM I WOULDNT BE WERE IM AT TODAY...MUCH RESPECT TO YALL. :thumbsup:
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Oct 5 2010, 09:19 AM~18740391
> *My friend why is it that you always have to make a mockerie of religion on this thread. If it is that important to you why don't you start your own thread for the non-believers and post all your comments there? I hate to tell you this but in the end you will be the loser if you don't have faith and that is a cold hard fact in the Bible and i'm sure others on this thread would agree.I wish you Well Lord Duez and one day we might just see you on this tread supporting instead of mocking it. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Sorry I had to change the wording to don't have faith or he would have a field day with this post
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Oct 5 2010, 10:19 AM~18740391
> *My friend why is it that you always have to make a mockerie of religion on this thread. If it is that important to you why don't you start your own thread for the non-believers and post all your comments there? I hate to tell you this but in the end you will be the loser if you don't have faith and that is a cold hard fact in the Bible and i'm sure others on this thread would agree.I wish you Well Lord Duez and one day we might just see you on this tread supporting instead of mocking it. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Sorry I had to change the wording to don't have faith or he would have a field day with this post
> *


Is that what the bible says? The same book that says humans and dinisaurs were made by aliens on saturday? Whatever will I do. There are very few facts in the bible,* it's a story book.* No, you cant make dinosaurs to live on a planet that you just created with stars circling it.


----------



## Duez

Spirituality :thumbsdown: 
Actuality :thumbsup:


----------



## renegade1

quote=Lord Duez,Oct 5 2010, 03:48 PM~18742964]
Is that what the bible says? The same book that says humans and dinisaurs were made by aliens on saturday? Whatever will I do. There are very few facts in the bible,* it's a story book.* No, you cant make dinosaurs to live on a planet that you just created with stars circling it.
[/quote]
Yes that what the Bible says you should read it sometime.
If you can show me were in the Bible it talks about aliens creating humans and dinasaurs then I will take you serious. 
As far as the facts in the Bible they are proven facts and quite a few and as far as a story book I agree but it is a religious storybook filled with stories of how Jesus was put on this world to die for sins commited by man and how one day he rose again. And how he will come back to take all that have accepted him. Can you prove to me that did not happen.
I'm sure you have read other history books in your life, so what you think that everything that happened back in those days was all fake too because you were not there to see it for your own eyes. We believe it did Just like we have faith in Gods word in the Bible


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1+Oct 5 2010, 05:36 PM~18743826-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 5 2010, 03:48 PM~18742964
> *
> Is that what the bible says? The same book that says humans and dinisaurs were made by aliens on saturday? Whatever will I do. There are very few facts in the bible, it's a story book. No, you cant make dinosaurs to live on a planet that you just created with stars circling it.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that what the Bible says you should read it sometime.
> If you can show me were in the Bible it talks about aliens creating humans and dinasaurs then I will take you serious.
> As far as the facts in the Bible they are proven facts and quite a few and as far as a story book I agree but it is a religious storybook filled with stories of how Jesus was put on this world to die for sins commited by man and how one day he rose again. And how he will come back to take all that have accepted him. Can you prove to me that did not happen.
> I'm sure you have read other history books in your life, so what you think that everything that happened back in those days was all fake too because you were not there to see it for your own eyes. We believe it did Just like we have faith in Gods word in the Bible
> [/b]
Click to expand...

First page of the bible says aliens made man and dinosaurs on saturday. Genesis 1.


----------



## renegade1

> Yes that what the Bible says you should read it sometime.
> If you can show me were in the Bible it talks about aliens creating humans and dinasaurs then I will take you serious.
> As far as the facts in the Bible they are proven facts and quite a few and as far as a story book I agree but it is a religious storybook filled with stories of how Jesus was put on this world to die for sins commited by man and how one day he rose again. And how he will come back to take all that have accepted him. Can you prove to me that did not happen.
> I'm sure you have read other history books in your life, so what you think that everything that happened back in those days was all fake too because you were not there to see it for your own eyes. We believe it did Just like we have faith in Gods word in the Bible


First page of the bible says aliens made man and dinosaurs on saturday. Genesis 1.
[/quote]
Don't know what kind of Bible your reading. Do me a favor a take a pick of the Bible and the passage that shows this and post it on this tread for me unless this is all in your mind


----------



## Duez

Genesis 1

1In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth. 

What do read there? A being not from this planet, creating earth? That's what I get too (alien).


25God made the (AD)beasts of the earth after their kind, and the cattle after their kind, and everything that creeps on the ground after its kind; and God saw that it was good.

26Then God said, "Let (AE)Us make (AF)man in Our image, according to Our likeness; and let them (AG)rule over the fish of the sea and over the birds of the sky and over the cattle and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creeps on the earth."

27God created man (AH)in His own image, in the image of God He created him; (AI)male and female He created them.

..... the sixth day. 


Yes that means that dinosaurs and men were both "created" by aliens on saturday. The bible also says that the earth is only 6000 years old. So dinosaurs were around 6000 years ago.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 5 2010, 08:08 PM~18745373
> *Genesis 1
> 
> 1In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.
> 
> What do read there? A being not from this planet, creating earth? That's what I get too (alien).
> 25God made the (AD)beasts of the earth after their kind, and the cattle after their kind, and everything that creeps on the ground after its kind; and God saw that it was good.
> 
> 26Then God said, "Let (AE)Us make (AF)man in Our image, according to Our likeness; and let them (AG)rule over the fish of the sea and over the birds of the sky and over the cattle and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creeps on the earth."
> 
> 27God created man (AH)in His own image, in the image of God He created him; (AI)male and female He created them.
> 
> ..... the sixth day.
> Yes that means that dinosaurs and men were both "created" by aliens on saturday. The bible also says that the earth is only 6000 years old. So dinosaurs were around 6000 years ago.
> *


Like I said it before and i'll say it again you belive in all the things that are written in history books right? You were not there to see if they were true but you belive they were because someone gave you a book to read and told you this was the way it was right? Why can't you come to grip with the Bible the same way. I was brought up in a Christian Family having faith in Jesus. I was not around back then but I have faith and I believe it was true, the same way I belive George Washington was our first President. Was not around then but I read it and I belive it to be true.


----------



## Duez

Dinosaurs were not discovered until 1800 years after the bible was written. That's why they didn't take into account that somebody would probably remember having to live around dinosaurs since the beginning of time. If it went as it says in the bible, the book "How to get away from T-Rex" would of greatly outsold the bible.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 5 2010, 08:31 PM~18745653
> *Dinosaurs were not discovered until 1800 years after the bible was written. That's why they didn't take into account that somebody would probably remember having to live around dinosaurs since the beginning of time. If it went as it says in the bible, the book "How to get away from T-Rex" would of greatly outsold the bible.
> *


There again how do you know this you were not there you read it in a book and you believe it because of this am I right or not. This could just be a so-called made up thing also but it is not. Because it is documented history the same as the Bible.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Oct 5 2010, 08:29 PM~18745624
> *Like I said it before and i'll say it again you belive in all the things that are written in history books right? You were not there to see if they were true but you belive they were because someone gave you a book to read and told you this was the way it was right? Why can't you come to grip with the Bible the same way. I was brought up in a Christian Family having faith in Jesus. I was not around back then but I have faith and I believe it was true, the same way I belive George Washington was our first President. Was not around then but I read it and I belive it to be true.
> *


We can see nucleosynthesis and supernovas taking place. These are responsible for the elements that the bible gives credit to a god for "creating". The whole idea of the earth even having a beginning is ridiculous.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Oct 5 2010, 08:38 PM~18745726
> *There again how do you know this you were not there you read it in a book and you believe it because of this am I right or not. This could just be a so-called made up thing also but it is not. Because it is documented history the same as the Bible.
> *


There is a dead dinosaur in a building 2 miles from my house. I have seen it. According to the christian history book, this dinosaur lived next to people when god first made them.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 5 2010, 10:08 PM~18745373
> *Genesis 1
> 
> 1In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.
> 
> What do read there? A being not from this planet, creating earth? That's what I get too (alien).
> 25God made the (AD)beasts of the earth after their kind, and the cattle after their kind, and everything that creeps on the ground after its kind; and God saw that it was good.
> 
> 26Then God said, "Let (AE)Us make (AF)man in Our image, according to Our likeness; and let them (AG)rule over the fish of the sea and over the birds of the sky and over the cattle and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creeps on the earth."
> 
> 27God created man (AH)in His own image, in the image of God He created him; (AI)male and female He created them.
> 
> ..... the sixth day.
> Yes that means that dinosaurs and men were both "created" by aliens on saturday. The bible also says that the earth is only 6000 years old. So dinosaurs were around 6000 years ago.
> *


glad you got that strait. Now to find petrified humans.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 5 2010, 10:43 PM~18745781
> *There is a dead dinosaur in a building 2 miles from my house. I have seen it. According to the christian history book, this dinosaur lived next to people when god first made them.
> *


you live by Old Town?


----------



## joeycutlass

read the first part of the bible but pray that the holyspirt the author of the bible translate it for you 7 days before that nothing existed my guess is the dinosaurs died in the flood of the bible


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 5 2010, 08:43 PM~18745781
> *There is a dead dinosaur in a building 2 miles from my house. I have seen it. According to the christian history book, this dinosaur lived next to people when god first made them.
> *


So whats your point because you can see a thing that could be a dinosaur your going to belive it. There are documented things that have been found and published that jesus exsisted on the earth so what your saying is having somthing next to your house a couple of miles away that you can go and see is different then published and documented things that you are able to pull up on the internet and view are any different.


----------



## MALO95

Firdt timer in this topic.Seems to be alot of people with much Faith in here,so I thought I'd share a prayer that helped me out when I was in a jam.

Dear Heart of Jesus,in the past I have asked for favors.This time I ask you this very special one(mention favor).Take it dear Jesus and place it within your own heart where your father sees it.Then in your meciful eyes it will become your favor not mine.Amen.Say this prayer for 3 days,promise publication and favor will be granted.Never known to fail.
G.G.


Hope it helps anyone that may need some help.God Bless.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Oct 5 2010, 09:49 PM~18746595
> *read the first part of the bible but pray that the holyspirt the author of the bible translate it for you 7 days before that nothing existed my guess is the dinosaurs died in the flood of the bible
> *


What Flood of the Bible are you talking about?


----------



## joeycutlass

flood of geneses noahs ark 

geneses 6:1 to 9:16


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Oct 5 2010, 10:08 PM~18746858
> *flood of geneses noahs ark
> 
> geneses 6:1 to 9:16
> *


Thanks for clearing that up for me. Did not make sense at first.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by MALO95_@Oct 5 2010, 09:54 PM~18746656
> *Firdt timer in this topic.Seems to be alot of people with much Faith in here,so I thought I'd share a prayer that helped me out when I was in a jam.
> 
> Dear Heart of Jesus,in the past I have asked for favors.This time I ask you this very special one(mention favor).Take it dear Jesus and place it within your own heart where your father sees it.Then in your meciful eyes it will become your favor not mine.Amen.Say this prayer for 3 days,promise publication and favor will be granted.Never known to fail.
> G.G.
> Hope it helps anyone that may need some help.God Bless.
> *


Oh I'm sure Mr Duez is going to have a field day with this one, lets wait and see. :drama: :drama:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Oct 5 2010, 11:49 PM~18746595
> *read the first part of the bible but pray that the holyspirt the author of the bible translate it for you 7 days before that nothing existed my guess is the dinosaurs died in the flood of the bible
> *


really? How long does it take for something to become petrified?


----------



## Lincolnfam

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Oct 5 2010, 08:49 PM~18746595
> *read the first part of the bible but pray that the holyspirt the author of the bible translate it for you 7 days before that nothing existed my guess is the dinosaurs died in the flood of the bible
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

What the hell is wrong with folks on this sight! All these no car clowns come on here just to start mess and belittle folks!  

Tired of this!!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Oct 6 2010, 12:24 AM~18747068
> *Thanks for clearing that up for me. Did not make sense at first.
> *


sounds like you are all over that book


----------



## WestsideRider

:wave:


----------



## Airborne

I have a question, a serious question for my church going homies...

Why is there so much emphasis put on the whole gay thing when it isn't even one of the Ten Commandments? I know people wo boned their neighbors wife, divorced, worked on unday, wanted thir neighbors car, Lied about it all etc and their parrents took them back in like nothing happened.

I also know people who came out of the closet and were friggin bannished from the family because the bible said it was wrong.

These people commint MORTAL sins and the family is cool but they go against (seldom mentioned by the way) the "gay" banning and they are going to hell with a oak tree up their ass.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Oct 5 2010, 07:29 PM~18745624
> *Like I said it before and i'll say it again you belive in all the things that are written in history books right? You were not there to see if they were true but you belive they were because someone gave you a book to read and told you this was the way it was right? Why can't you come to grip with the Bible the same way. *




History books don't make supernatural claims like the bible does. Nobody ever claimed Abe Lincoln walked on water. BTW, not all history books are correct either. History is written by the winners. Roughly 30% of the worlds population is christian. I'd say they're "winning" when it comes to religion. So, their history wins as well.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 6 2010, 10:53 AM~18749582
> *History books don't make supernatural claims like the bible does. Nobody ever claimed Abe Lincoln walked on water. BTW, not all history books are correct either. History is written by the winners. Roughly 30% of the worlds population is christian. I'd say they're "winning" when it comes to religion. So, their history wins as well.
> *


is that what Jesus meant?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Oct 5 2010, 07:29 PM~18745624
> *Like I said it before and i'll say it again you belive in all the things that are written in history books right? You were not there to see if they were true but you belive they were because someone gave you a book to read and told you this was the way it was right? Why can't you come to grip with the Bible the same way. I was brought up in a Christian Family having faith in Jesus. I was not around back then but I have faith and I believe it was true, the same way I belive George Washington was our first President. Was not around then but I read it and I belive it to be true.
> *


So, you agree that a space alien created dinasours and humans on a Saturday out of dust?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 6 2010, 07:57 AM~18749605
> *is that what Jesus meant?
> *


If Jesus was really what the bible describes him as, he'd be pretty disappointed with "christianity" as a whole....IMO.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Oct 5 2010, 08:52 PM~18746632
> *So whats your point because you can see a thing that could be a dinosaur your going to belive it. There are documented things that have been found and published that jesus exsisted on the earth so what your saying is having somthing next to your house a couple of miles away that you can go and see is different then published and documented things that you are able to pull up on the internet and view are any different.
> *


Nothing proves Jesus was the son of god. Even if he existed, so what. How does that prove his divinity?

It doesn't. Nothing does. His divinity exists in human faith. You can't prove faith. That's why it's called faith (the belief in something for which there is no proof).


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Oct 5 2010, 04:36 PM~18743826
> *Yes that what the Bible says you should read it sometime.
> If you can show me were in the Bible it talks about aliens creating humans and dinasaurs then I will take you serious.
> As far as the facts in the Bible they are proven facts and quite a few and as far as a story book I agree but it is a religious storybook filled with stories of how Jesus was put on this world to die for sins commited by man and how one day he rose again. And how he will come back to take all that have accepted him. Can you prove  to me that did not happen.I'm sure you have read other history books in your life, so what you think that everything that happened back in those days was all fake too because you were not there to see it for your own eyes. We believe it did Just like we have faith in Gods word in the Bible
> *


What facts?

Story books are not reference books. This is taught in elementary school.



The burden of proof lies with the people making the claims. In this case, christians.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 7 2010, 10:53 AM~17122985
> *The conflict is that, typically, proof of a concept or theory requires it to be verified by a third party outside that theory's originator. Most of the time that verification consists of a test that yields empirical data. That data is analyzed and a conclusion is made either confirming or denying that theory. For example, say me and 5 other guys write a book that says there is a midget breakdancer living at the top of Mt. Everest. You can test that by physically going to the top of Mt. Everest and looking for yourself. If you don't find him you can say that book is BS. But, what if I said, "my book says he's there, so it's true", then quoted a bunch of passages from my book and said "see, right here it says he lives there". All I'm doing is using my theory to prove my theory. Feelings and faith are not empirical. You cannot prove or disprove them. That is why no empirical evidence of god exists. TO SOME PEOPLE he exists because they have faith in the bible and are fine with taking that as truth. This is why historically, science and religion butt heads. In my opinion, there is a creator but NOBODY knows the details of that creator i.e. is it watching us, does it have a plan for us, is it judging us? This is MY agnostic (not atheist) opinion.
> 
> BTW, I'm not comparing your god to a breakdancing midget, I'm just trying to relate to you. Duez, like ALL of us, tends to respond with aggression and ridicule because this topic is frustrating, which is why everyone’s all pissed off but keep coming back for more. It’s like picking a scab.
> *


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 6 2010, 04:53 AM~18748887
> *What the hell is wrong with folks on this sight! All these no car clowns come on here just to start mess and belittle folks!
> 
> Tired of this!!
> *


Christian side hug?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 6 2010, 08:05 AM~18749644
> *If Jesus was really what the bible describes him as, he'd be pretty disappointed with "christianity" as a whole....IMO.
> *


This I agree with!



> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 6 2010, 08:28 AM~18749807
> *Christian side hug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Oct 5 2010, 11:19 AM~18740391
> *My friend why is it that you always have to make a mockerie of religion on this thread. If it is that important to you why don't you start your own thread for the non-believers and post all your comments there? I hate to tell you this but in the end you will be the loser if you don't have faith and that is a cold hard fact in the Bible and i'm sure others on this thread would agree.I wish you Well Lord Duez and one day we might just see you on this tread supporting instead of mocking it. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Sorry I had to change the wording to don't have faith or he would have a field day with this post
> *


 :thumbsup: he won't start a new thread. he said there's no point convincing non believers because they don't believe he this he will change one of our minds LOL. with his ignorant comments I highly doubt that will ever happen LOL.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 6 2010, 09:44 AM~18749533
> *I have a question, a serious question for my church going homies...
> 
> Why is there so much emphasis put on the whole gay thing when it isn't even one of the Ten Commandments? I know people wo boned their neighbors wife, divorced, worked on unday, wanted thir neighbors car, Lied about it all etc and their parrents took them back in like nothing happened.
> 
> I also know people who came out of the closet and were friggin bannished from the family because the bible said it was wrong.
> 
> These people commint MORTAL sins and the family is cool but they go against (seldom mentioned by the way) the "gay" banning and they are going to hell with a oak tree up their ass.
> *


Thats up to God to judge not me. I am not perfect nor will I ever be


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 6 2010, 12:38 PM~18750399
> *Thats up to God to judge not me. I am not perfect nor will I ever be
> *


sure, this is a reasonable stance but why are their so many "christians" that act te book was called, "Bible, the Gentile's guide to Homophobia"?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 6 2010, 12:04 PM~18750588
> *sure, this is a reasonable stance but why are their so many "christians" that act te book was called, "Bible, the Gentile's guide to Homophobia"?
> *


 :dunno: but are you tring to come out the closet? because its ok you know. if you like it like that.thats between you and God


----------



## NIMSTER64

:roflmao: :roflmao: just messing with you man


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 6 2010, 01:06 PM~18750611
> *:dunno: but are you tring to come out the closet? because its ok you know. if you like it like that.thats between you and God
> *


 :0 

No. I just don't get what the big deal is.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 6 2010, 12:08 PM~18750628
> *:0
> 
> No. I just don't get what the big deal is.
> *


I say to each there own. I have enough sins to be worring about another persons sins.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Praise Yeshua :angel:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 6 2010, 01:32 PM~18750820
> *I say to each there own. I have enough sins to be worring about another persons sins.
> *


is it a sin?


----------



## Mack10

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Oct 6 2010, 09:38 AM~18750399-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats up to God to judge not me. I am not perfect nor will I ever be
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good answer good answer!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Oct 6 2010, 10:04 AM~18750588
> *sure, this is a reasonable stance but why are their so many "christians" that act te book was called, "Bible, the Gentile's guide to Homophobia"?
> *


I agree. Even my church has vice Jesus and Ark angles! :uh: Judge and yap. In fact there more conflict in churches then out.. This is why im so frustrate right now..


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 6 2010, 01:03 PM~18751042
> *is it a sin?
> *


I have not read on it yet. but who am I to condemn anyone if it is then it is if it is not then maybe its just gross and nasty. if its in the bible then I say yes it is. if its not then no its not. I have not gotten there yet.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOD IS AWESOME BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 6 2010, 03:32 PM~18752181
> *GOD IS AWESOME BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :biggrin:
> *


AMEN


----------



## Mack10

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 6 2010, 01:32 PM~18752181
> *GOD IS AWESOME BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:

I pray one day non-believer's can experience a change of heart. Faith is exactly that, Faith. Once you experience and receive salvation you can have the scales removed from your eyes....(Paul on the road to Damascus).

It's real...get in The Word and ask GOD to speak to you. If you're genuine He'll honor that. I know no one church is perfect and not everyone is good at explaining the truths to the questions everyone asks, but like I said, If you come in Faith expecting to receive wisdom, you'll get it.

Be Blessed and May THE LORD Be Glorified!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 6 2010, 03:32 PM~18752181
> *GOD IS AWESOME BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :biggrin:
> *


Yes HE is! :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 6 2010, 09:20 PM~18756455
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> I pray one day non-believer's can experience a change of heart. Faith is exactly that, Faith. Once you experience and receive salvation you can have the scales removed from your eyes....(Paul on the road to Damascus).
> 
> It's real...get in The Word and ask GOD to speak to you. If you're genuine He'll honor that. I know no one church is perfect and not everyone is good at explaining the truths to the questions everyone asks, but like I said, If you come in Faith expecting to receive wisdom, you'll get it.
> 
> Be Blessed and May THE LORD Be Glorified!
> *



AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOoD MORNING PEOPLE OF GOD :wave: :wave: :wave: 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## ASSTEK64

:thumbsup:


----------



## ASSTEK64

LISTENING TO NON BELIEVERS MAKES MY FAITH STRONGER...JESUS LOVES ALL OF US


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by ASSTEK64_@Oct 7 2010, 10:49 PM~18763994
> *LISTENING TO NON BELIEVERS MAKES MY FAITH STRONGER...JESUS LOVES ALL OF US
> *


:yes:

Takes more faith to believe an explosion from billions of years ago created my brain and nervous system and placed our planet in the exact position in the solar system where life can exist....I choose to believe THE WORD and have experienced enough to know THAT JESUS is REAL. But to some, seeing is believing, but that's not FAITH. Without FAITH, no man can see THE FATHER.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 8 2010, 12:02 AM~18764574
> *:yes:
> 
> Takes more faith to believe an explosion from billions of years ago created my brain and nervous system and placed our planet in the exact position in the solar system where life can exist....I choose to believe THE WORD and have experienced enough to know THAT JESUS is REAL. But to some, seeing is believing, but that's not FAITH. Without FAITH, no man can see THE FATHER.
> *


Quoted for truth


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 7 2010, 10:02 PM~18764574
> *:yes:
> 
> Takes more faith to believe an explosion from billions of years ago created my brain and nervous system and placed our planet in the exact position in the solar system where life can exist....I choose to believe THE WORD and have experienced enough to know THAT JESUS is REAL. But to some, seeing is believing, but that's not FAITH. Without FAITH, no man can see THE FATHER.
> *


truth


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 7 2010, 11:02 PM~18764574
> *:yes:
> 
> Takes more faith to believe an explosion from billions of years ago created my brain and nervous system and placed our planet in the exact position in the solar system where life can exist....I choose to believe THE WORD and have experienced enough to know THAT JESUS is REAL. But to some, seeing is believing, but that's not FAITH. Without FAITH, no man can see THE FATHER.
> *


Wow


----------



## ASSTEK64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 8 2010, 07:25 AM~18765754
> *Wow
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 7 2010, 10:02 PM~18764574
> *:yes:
> 
> Takes more faith to believe an explosion from billions of years ago created my brain and nervous system and placed our planet in the exact position in the solar system where life can exist....I choose to believe THE WORD and have experienced enough to know THAT JESUS is REAL. But to some, seeing is believing, but that's not FAITH. Without FAITH, no man can see THE FATHER.
> *


Faith allows you to believe something without proof. It's not explicit to christianity (seeing "the father"). What you're saying is that you cannot see god unless you believe (have faith that) he exists. That's the case with anything. I can believe without proof that a dog in a space suit is orbiting earth so in my mind, that exists. Faith in christianity is what you need to "see the father", not just faith.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 8 2010, 01:52 PM~18767433
> *Faith allows you to believe something without proof. It's not explicit to christianity (seeing "the father"). What you're saying is that you cannot see god unless you believe (have faith that) he exists. That's the case with anything. I can believe without proof that a dog in a space suit is orbiting earth so in my mind, that exists. Faith in christianity is what you need to "see the father", not just faith.
> *


I have telepathically spoken to this space dog in orbit. He gives me what I need in life. DOG IS GREAT!!!!!


----------



## 66LOW

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 7 2010, 08:32 AM~18752181
> *GOD IS AWESOME BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :biggrin:
> *


All the Time!!


----------



## Malo38

Good to see that there are many lowriders out there living life with a God-driven purpose. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Malo38_@Oct 8 2010, 11:25 PM~18771027
> *Good to see that there are many lowriders out there living life with a God-driven purpose.  :thumbsup:
> *


*Yes Sir... :biggrin: *


----------



## jvasquez

John 4:47-49 (King James Version)

47 When he heard that Jesus was come out of Judaea into Galilee, he went unto him, and besought him that he would come down, and heal his son: for he was at the point of death. 

48 Then said Jesus unto him, Except ye see signs and wonders, ye will not believe.


----------



## jvasquez

JOHN CHAPTER 20

THOMAS KNEW JESUS, AND STILL DIDN'T BELIEVE HE WAS RISEN UNTIL HE SAW JESUS HIMSELF....
24 But Thomas, one of the twelve, called Didymus, was not with them when Jesus came. 

25 The other disciples therefore said unto him, We have seen the LORD. But he said unto them, Except I shall see in his hands the print of the nails, and put my finger into the print of the nails, and thrust my hand into his side, I will not believe. 

JESUS TOLD THOMAS....
29 Jesus saith unto him, Thomas, because thou hast seen me, thou hast believed: blessed are they that have not seen, and yet have believed. 

BELIEVE JESUS IS THE SON OF GOD, BELIEVE GOD'S WORD IS TRUE.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Malo38+Oct 9 2010, 12:25 AM~18771027-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that there are many lowriders out there living life with a God-driven purpose.  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad really.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jvasquez_@Oct 9 2010, 08:27 AM~18771703
> *JOHN CHAPTER 20
> 
> THOMAS KNEW JESUS, AND STILL DIDN'T BELIEVE HE WAS RISEN UNTIL HE SAW JESUS HIMSELF....
> 24 But Thomas, one of the twelve, called Didymus, was not with them when Jesus came.
> 
> 25 The other disciples therefore said unto him, We have seen the LORD. But he said unto them, Except I shall see in his hands the print of the nails, and put my finger into the print of the nails, and thrust my hand into his side, I will not believe.
> 
> JESUS TOLD THOMAS....
> 29 Jesus saith unto him, Thomas, because thou hast seen me, thou hast believed: blessed are they that have not seen, and yet have believed.
> 
> BELIEVE JESUS IS THE SON OF GOD, BELIEVE GOD'S WORD IS TRUE.
> *


Crazy how much they stress believing in something a rational person would see as unbelievable. Almost like they were thinking "nobody's gonna believe this stuff."


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:uh: HEY duez WE BELIEVE IN OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST ALWAYS :biggrin: 

U GO BACK TO BELIEVING YOUR NEWTON WHO YOU IDOL THE MOST :biggrin: & SEE WHERE THAT LEADS YOU :0 

THIS TOPIC WE PRAISE GOD, WE WORSHIP GOD, WE HONOR GOD 4 EVER :yes: SO GET WITH THE PROGRAM. NOT THAT HARD.

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Malo38_@Oct 9 2010, 01:25 AM~18771027
> *Good to see that there are many lowriders out there living life with a God-driven purpose.  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: GOD BLESS YOU!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 9 2010, 07:24 AM~18771690
> *John 4:47-49 (King James Version)
> 
> 47 When he heard that Jesus was come out of Judaea into Galilee, he went unto him, and besought him that he would come down, and heal his son: for he was at the point of death.
> 
> 48 Then said Jesus unto him, Except ye see signs and wonders, ye will not believe.
> *


 :thumbsup: GOD'S WORD MUST GO FORTH :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 9 2010, 07:27 AM~18771703
> *JOHN CHAPTER 20
> 
> THOMAS KNEW JESUS, AND STILL DIDN'T BELIEVE HE WAS RISEN UNTIL HE SAW JESUS HIMSELF....
> 24 But Thomas, one of the twelve, called Didymus, was not with them when Jesus came.
> 
> 25 The other disciples therefore said unto him, We have seen the LORD. But he said unto them, Except I shall see in his hands the print of the nails, and put my finger into the print of the nails, and thrust my hand into his side, I will not believe.
> 
> JESUS TOLD THOMAS....
> 29 Jesus saith unto him, Thomas, because thou hast seen me, thou hast believed: blessed are they that have not seen, and yet have believed.
> 
> BELIEVE JESUS IS THE SON OF GOD, BELIEVE GOD'S WORD IS TRUE.
> *


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER JVASQUEZ :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Wheres My Christian Brothers & Sisters at!???? Im out here every day lookin for ya'll at the super show! Hop off goin down in 30mins behind China Town!!! Lookin for a brotha in All Blue and White reppin them L.A. colors and a cross down the middle of my chest!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 9 2010, 10:53 PM~18774798
> *Wheres My Christian Brothers & Sisters at!????    Im out here every day lookin for ya'll at the super show! Hop off goin down in 30mins behind China Town!!!  Lookin for a brotha in All Blue and White reppin them L.A. colors and a cross down the middle of my chest!!  :biggrin:
> *


Do ya thang Homie. For me, maybe next year I can make it...little way til my ride is complete and I get it together to make it. But it's gonna happen. :thumbsup: 

Keep reppin' CHRIST! GOD BLESS YOU!!!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 9 2010, 09:16 PM~18773991
> *:uh: HEY duez WE BELIEVE IN OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST ALWAYS :biggrin:
> 
> U GO BACK TO BELIEVING
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!</span>
> *


what is with you people and Newton and Einstein?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 10 2010, 07:58 AM~18776071
> *what is with you people and Newton and Einstein?
> *


HEY IT AIN'T US THAT YOU NEED TO WORRY ABOUT, IT'S duez THAT IDOL'S THEM NOT US, WE PRAISE OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 10 2010, 01:21 PM~18777191
> *HEY IT AIN'T US THAT YOU NEED TO WORRY ABOUT, IT'S duez THAT IDOL'S THEM NOT US, WE PRAISE OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST. :biggrin:
> *


I dont feel the need to idolize anybody. That's a christian thing. Those people you mentioned did make it possible for you to make that comment to me though. That, or somebody prayed for a satellite.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 10 2010, 07:58 AM~18776071
> *what is with you people and Newton and Einstein?
> *


  I respect it all.


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

82 El Camino in St. Louis, Mo. Fully wrapped frame, adjustable trailing arms, slip yoke driveshaft, reinforced rearend, 305 2 bbl motor. Needs pipes, paint, and setup. Clean blue interior and straight body. Asking $1500 obo. PM me



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=552557&st=0


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 10 2010, 03:21 PM~18777191
> *HEY IT AIN'T US THAT YOU NEED TO WORRY ABOUT, IT'S duez THAT IDOL'S THEM NOT US, WE PRAISE OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST. :biggrin:
> *


why do you use it as an arguing point? What is wrong with thinking Newton made your life better? 

Don't say people worship him. That is the kind of garbage ignorant nut jobs say.

Do you people really sit around using that as a way to talk down on someone who wants to know why things are the way they are?


----------



## rzarock

Nobody's worshipping Newton or building churches to pray to Einstein. They were brilliant men who made discoveries that changed the world as we know it. They never stated they were gods or said they should be worshipped (like bible god does). I'd consider Jesus (if he existed) a martyr and a philanthropist who in my opinion was a great man as well.

Duez may say "praise Newton" but he's just screwing with you all. Guaranteed he's not saying a prayer to him before he goes to bed or worshipping him on Sunday mornings.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

EXODUS CHP.20 VERSE 3-5

3. YOU SHALL HAVE NO OTHER GODS BEFORE ME.

4. YOU SHALL NOT MAKE TO YOU ANY GRAVEN IMAGE, OR ANY LIKENESS OF ANY THING THAT IS IN HEAVEN ABOVE, OR THAT IS IN THE EARTH BENEATH, OR THAT IS IN THE WATER UNDER THE EARTH:

5. YOU SHALL NOT BOW DOWN YOURSELF TO THEM, NOR SERVE THEM: FOR I THE LORD YOUR GOD AM A JEALOUS GOD, VISITING THE INIQUITY OF THE FATHERS UPON THE CHILDREN TO THE THIRD AND FOURTH GENERATION OF THEM THAT HATE ME;


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 11 2010, 03:22 PM~18785135
> *why do you use it as an arguing point? What is wrong with thinking Newton made your life better?
> 
> Don't say people worship him. That is the kind of garbage ignorant nut jobs say.
> 
> Do you people really sit around using that as a way to talk down on someone who wants to know why things are the way they are?
> *


NO 1'S ARGUING , DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH NEWTON, HE MAY HAVE MADE YOUR LIFE BETTER, NOT MINE ( JESUS DID ).
PEOPLE CAN SAY OR WORSHIP WHO THEY WANT TO, I CAN'T CHANGE THAT, BECAUSE THEY ARE GOING 2 DO WHAT THEY WANT ANY WAY'S. ( I CAN PRAY THAT GOD'S WILL BE DONE OVER THERE LIVES & CHANGE THEM FOR THE BETTER ).
THE ONLY THING IGNORANT ON HERE IS THE ONE'S THAT MOCK & IS DISOBEDIENT TO THE WORD OF OUR GOD.

THE ONLY WAY THAT SOMEONE WHO WANTS TO KNOW WHY THINGS ARE THE WAY THEY ARE IS TO READ THE WORD, ACCEPT JESUS AS HIS OR HER SAVIOR & THAT HE DIED FOR OUR SINS & ROSE ON THE 3RD DAY, HAVE A RELATIONSHIP WITH HIM, THEN HOPEFULLY THAT SOMEONE CAN FIND ALL THE ANSWERS THAT HE OR SHE IS LOOKING FOR :biggrin: ( THE ONLY TRUTH ).

HOSEA CHP.4 VERSE 6

6. MY PEOPLE ARE DESTROYED FOR THE LACK OF KNOWLEDGE: BECAUSE YOU HAVE REJECTED KNOWLEDGE, I WILL ALSO REJECT YOU, THAT YOU SHALL BE NO PRIEST TO ME: SEEING YOU HAVE FORGOTTEN THE LAW OF YOUR GOD, I WILL ALSO FORGET YOUR CHILDREN.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S. :cheesy:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!

THANK YOU JESUS! THANK YOU JESUS!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

[/quote]
Duez may say "praise Newton" but he's just screwing with you all. Guaranteed he's not saying a prayer to him before he goes to bed or worshipping him on Sunday mornings.
[/quote]

THAT'S A GOOD THING , I JUST PRAY THAT HE IS DOING THE RIGHT THING, THAT'S ALL :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

AWESOME GOD WE SERVE :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 13 2010, 06:12 PM~18802803
> *THAT'S A GOOD THING , I JUST PRAY THAT HE IS DOING THE RIGHT THING, THAT'S ALL :biggrin:
> *


 You mean pretending I can speak telepathically to aliens? Yes I do that every chance I get. In fact.....

Praise the Aliens!! Praise the Aliens!! Praise the Aliens!! 

Thank you space dog!! Thank you space dog!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 13 2010, 06:04 PM~18802735
> *NO 1'S ARGUING , DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH NEWTON, HE MAY HAVE MADE YOUR LIFE BETTER, NOT MINE ( JESUS DID ).
> PEOPLE CAN SAY OR WORSHIP WHO THEY WANT TO, I CAN'T CHANGE THAT, BECAUSE THEY ARE GOING 2 DO WHAT THEY WANT ANY WAY'S. ( I CAN PRAY THAT GOD'S WILL BE DONE OVER THERE LIVES & CHANGE THEM FOR THE BETTER ).
> THE ONLY THING IGNORANT ON HERE IS THE ONE'S THAT MOCK & IS DISOBEDIENT TO THE WORD OF OUR GOD.
> 
> THE ONLY WAY THAT SOMEONE WHO WANTS TO KNOW WHY THINGS ARE THE WAY THEY ARE IS TO READ THE WORD, ACCEPT JESUS AS HIS OR HER SAVIOR & THAT HE DIED FOR OUR SINS & ROSE ON THE 3RD DAY, HAVE A RELATIONSHIP WITH HIM, THEN HOPEFULLY THAT SOMEONE CAN FIND ALL THE ANSWERS THAT HE OR SHE IS LOOKING FOR :biggrin: ( THE ONLY TRUTH ).
> 
> HOSEA CHP.4 VERSE 6
> 
> 6. MY PEOPLE ARE DESTROYED FOR THE LACK OF KNOWLEDGE: BECAUSE YOU HAVE REJECTED KNOWLEDGE, I WILL ALSO REJECT YOU, THAT YOU SHALL BE NO PRIEST TO ME: SEEING YOU HAVE FORGOTTEN THE LAW OF YOUR GOD, I WILL ALSO FORGET YOUR CHILDREN.
> *


 :uh: 
Well then stop using Newtons calculations to post this nonsense and speak to your christian "brothers" telepathically.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 13 2010, 05:52 PM~18803066
> *:uh:
> Well then stop using Newtons calculations to post this nonsense and speak to your christian "brothers" telepathically.
> *


And driving cars, flying in planes, taking medicine, hitting switches in your lowrider.....just become amish.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## IMPNRIVI

Not sure if you guys ever heard of my homeboy, T bone, but the dude raps the gospel hard. Thought you might enjoy one of his older videos. Has a few lowriders in it, but most important has a great message for brothers in our game.


----------



## Lincolnfam

Bless The Lord!!!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Lincolnfam_@Oct 16 2010, 07:42 PM~18829921
> *Bless The Lord!!!
> *


*It's been a few days since I've been on this topic... But everyday I speak with my Heavenly Father... GOD is GOOD!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 16 2010, 09:48 PM~18830377
> *It's been a few days since I've been on this topic... But everyday I speak with my Heavenly Father... GOD is GOOD!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


If he talks back, seek help. hno:


----------



## Lincolnfam

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 16 2010, 10:31 PM~18830969
> *If he talks back, seek help. hno:
> *


Seek help?Are you suggesting that it is not possible to hear back from The Lord?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lincolnfam_@Oct 17 2010, 05:15 AM~18831865
> *Seek help?Are you suggesting that it is not possible to hear back from The Lord?
> *


Yes I am. Next time an alien god talks to you, record it.


----------



## Lincolnfam

Ha!Your not serious.I take it your speaking from experience..lol!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lincolnfam_@Oct 17 2010, 12:03 PM~18833195
> *Ha!Your not serious.I take it your speaking from experience..lol!
> *


Experience in not speaking to aliens? Yes I do in fact have experience in not speaking to aliens? Do you?


----------



## Lincolnfam

Thats not what I was referring to.You were making it seem like those who hear from God are crazy and if they hear from God,its not God its an alien.Then thats when I said 'you must be talking from experience because you can hear from him.


----------



## Lincolnfam

And NO I havent spoken to an Alien before silly.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lincolnfam_@Oct 18 2010, 04:06 AM~18839529
> *Thats not what I was referring to.You were making it seem like those who hear from God are crazy and if they hear from God,its not God its an alien.Then thats when I said 'you must be talking from experience because you can hear from him.
> *


1st page of the bible says god is a space alien. I have never spoken to any aliens, neither have any of you. To say otherwise is lying to yourself.


----------



## Lincolnfam

Huh??What bible and scriptures are you reading or just acting a foo!?LOL


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lincolnfam_@Oct 18 2010, 06:37 PM~18844763
> *Huh??What bible and scriptures are you reading or just acting a foo!?LOL
> *


Read the bible, any bible. In fact read back a few pages in this topic where we explain what you're reading. You must of missed it. Christianity says you and dinosaurs were made out of dust on the same day by a space alien 6000 years ago on Saturday. Page 1 of any bible. Just read it for what it says without making excuses to fit reality.


----------



## jvasquez

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Lincolnfam

Will do!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOoD MORNING PEOPLE OF GOD :wave: :wave: :wave: 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 13 2010, 05:48 PM~18803039
> *You mean pretending I can speak telepathically to aliens? Yes I do that every chance I get. In fact.....
> 
> Praise the Aliens!! Praise the Aliens!! Praise the Aliens!!
> 
> Thank you space dog!! Thank you space dog!!
> 
> *


HEY U DO U duez, IN THE END U WILL BOW DOWN :worship:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lincolnfam_@Oct 16 2010, 07:42 PM~18829921
> *Bless The Lord!!!
> *



AMEN :thumbsup: ALWAYS & FOREVER :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 13 2010, 05:48 PM~18803039
> *You mean pretending I can speak telepathically to aliens? Yes I do that every chance I get. In fact.....
> 
> Praise the Aliens!! Praise the Aliens!! Praise the Aliens!!
> 
> Thank you space dog!! Thank you space dog!!
> 
> *


THE WORD OF GOD IS THE ONLY TRUTH FOREVER :biggrin: 

EXODUS CHP.20 VERSE 3-5

3. YOU SHALL HAVE NO OTHER GODS BEFORE ME.

4. YOU SHALL NOT MAKE TO YOU ANY GRAVEN IMAGE, OR ANY LIKENESS OF ANY THING THAT IS IN HEAVEN ABOVE, OR THAT IS IN THE EARTH BENEATH, OR THAT IS IN THE WATER UNDER THE EARTH:

5. YOU SHALL NOT BOW DOWN YOURSELF TO THEM, NOR SERVE THEM: FOR I THE LORD YOUR GOD AM A JEALOUS GOD, VISITING THE INIQUITY OF THE FATHERS UPON THE CHILDREN TO THE THIRD AND FOURTH GENERATION OF THEM THAT HATE ME;


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

FATHER GOD WE COME TO YOUR THRONE ROOM THIS MORNING WITH HONOR AND PRAISE, WE THANK YOU FOR ANOTHER DAY THAT IS GIVEN TO EACH ONE OF US TO PRAISE YOU FATHER GOD, WE PRAY THAT ANYTHING THAT IS NOT LIKE YOU FATHER GOD THAT IS ON THIS TOPIC, WE REBUKE IT RIGHT NOW IN THE NAME OF JESUS, I PRAY THAT YOU WILL EMPOWER & INFUSE YOUR PEOPLE TODAY FATHER GOD TO DO YOUR WILL, AND NOT OURS IN JESUS NAME, PLEASE FORGIVE US FOR ALL OF OUR SINS, AS WE FALL SHORT OF YOUR GLORY, IN YOUR PRECIOUS, AWESOME, WONDERFUL, & GLORIOUS SON JESUS NAME WE PRAY, & ALL YOUR PEOPLE OF GOD SAY'S AMEN...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

( NOTHING, NOTHING , NOTHING ).


----------



## Duez

You guys think your spaceman made any other people out of dust? Does the sun circle their planets as well? :ugh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 19 2010, 11:39 AM~18850994
> *NEWTON, NEWTON, He our man! If he cant explain universal gravitation, no one can!!*


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 19 2010, 11:35 AM~18850960
> *FATHER GOD WE COME TO YOUR THRONE ROOM THIS MORNING WITH HONOR AND PRAISE, WE THANK YOU FOR ANOTHER DAY THAT IS GIVEN TO EACH ONE OF US TO PRAISE YOU FATHER GOD, WE PRAY THAT ANYTHING THAT IS NOT LIKE YOU FATHER GOD THAT IS ON THIS TOPIC, WE REBUKE IT RIGHT NOW IN THE NAME OF JESUS, I PRAY THAT YOU WILL EMPOWER & INFUSE YOUR PEOPLE TODAY FATHER GOD TO DO YOUR WILL, AND NOT OURS IN JESUS NAME, PLEASE FORGIVE US FOR ALL OF OUR SINS, AS WE FALL SHORT OF YOUR GLORY, IN YOUR PRECIOUS, AWESOME, WONDERFUL, & GLORIOUS SON JESUS NAME WE PRAY, & ALL YOUR PEOPLE OF GOD SAY'S AMEN...
> *


NEWTON  I KNOW YOU'RE DEAD AND HAVE BEAN DEAD FOR A VERY LONG TIME, BESIDES THAT YOU DIDN'T SPEAK ENGLISH AND PROBABLY WOULDN'T GET ON A LOWRIDER SITE TO READ MESSAGES TO YOU IN A TOPIC ABOUT SPACE ALIENS THAT MAKE PLANETS OUT OF NOTHING, BUT NEED DUST TO CREATE A PERSON. IN ALL YOUR INTELLIGENCE, SOME PEOPLE REFUSE TO LEARN AND INSTEAD STICK TO 2000 YEAR OLD MIDDLE EASTERN TRADITION. DESPITE THE FACT THAT A LARGE NUMBER OF MIDDLE EASTERN PEOPLE WOULD LIKE TO SEE AMERICANS DEAD.


----------



## Duez

This is where your religion is from. One of the most dangerous places in the world. Admittedly, I would pretend a space alien was gonna give me wings too if I lived there.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 19 2010, 11:20 AM~18850834
> *HEY U DO U duez, IN THE END U WILL BOW DOWN :worship:
> *


All we are is dust in the wind. :0


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 19 2010, 04:20 PM~18853730
> *This is where your religion is from. One of the most dangerous places in the world. Admittedly, I would pretend a space alien was gonna give me wings too if I lived there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEN WHY IST THAT EVERY COUNTRY AROUND IT HATES THEM, ITS BECUASE THEY SERVE THE TRUE GOD


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 19 2010, 04:16 PM~18853703
> *NEWTON  I KNOW YOU'RE DEAD AND HAVE BEAN DEAD FOR A VERY LONG TIME, BESIDES THAT YOU DIDN'T SPEAK ENGLISH AND PROBABLY WOULDN'T GET ON A LOWRIDER SITE TO READ MESSAGES TO YOU IN A TOPIC ABOUT SPACE ALIENS THAT MAKE PLANETS OUT OF NOTHING, BUT NEED DUST TO CREATE A PERSON. IN ALL YOUR INTELLIGENCE, SOME PEOPLE REFUSE TO LEARN AND INSTEAD STICK TO 2000 YEAR OLD MIDDLE EASTERN TRADITION. DESPITE THE FACT THAT A LARGE NUMBER OF MIDDLE EASTERN PEOPLE WOULD LIKE TO SEE AMERICANS DEAD.
> *


DUEZE ISREAL IS NOT TRYING TO KILL AMERICANS LIKE THE COUNTRIES THAT SOROUND THEM,THEY WOULD LOVE TO SEE ISREAL DISTROYED JUST AS MUCH AS THEY WOULD LIKE TO SEE AMERICA DISTROYED.AND THATS BECASUE WE BELIEVE IN A TRUE AND LIVING GOD,


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 19 2010, 05:33 PM~18853805
> *THEN WHY IST THAT EVERY COUNTRY AROUND IT HATES THEM,  ITS BECUASE THEY SERVE THE TRUE GOD
> *


Of course. That, and thing like this "The Obama administration has repeatedly pressured the Israeli government led by Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to freeze the growth of Israeli settlements in the West Bank. In March 2009 US Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton traveled to Israel. She warned that Israeli settlements and demolition of Arab homes in East Jerusalem were "unhelpful" to the peace process."


----------



## Lincolnfam

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Oct 19 2010, 10:35 AM~18850960
> *FATHER GOD WE COME TO YOUR THRONE ROOM THIS MORNING WITH HONOR AND PRAISE, WE THANK YOU FOR ANOTHER DAY THAT IS GIVEN TO EACH ONE OF US TO PRAISE YOU FATHER GOD, WE PRAY THAT ANYTHING THAT IS NOT LIKE YOU FATHER GOD THAT IS ON THIS TOPIC, WE REBUKE IT RIGHT NOW IN THE NAME OF JESUS, I PRAY THAT YOU WILL EMPOWER & INFUSE YOUR PEOPLE TODAY FATHER GOD TO DO YOUR WILL, AND NOT OURS IN JESUS NAME, PLEASE FORGIVE US FOR ALL OF OUR SINS, AS WE FALL SHORT OF YOUR GLORY, IN YOUR PRECIOUS, AWESOME, WONDERFUL, & GLORIOUS SON JESUS NAME WE PRAY, & ALL YOUR PEOPLE OF GOD SAY'S AMEN...
> *


WOW WOw WOW!!!I got the shivers reading that my friend!!What a prayer enough said..Amen and Amen!!!WOW..I can't actually use the smiley faces on here cause am writting from my berry.


----------



## Lincolnfam

Oh it worked


----------



## Lincolnfam

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 19 2010, 04:49 PM~18853943
> *Of course. That, and thing like this "The Obama administration has repeatedly pressured the Israeli government led by Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to freeze the growth of Israeli settlements in the West Bank. In March 2009 US Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton traveled to Israel. She warned that Israeli settlements and demolition of Arab homes in East Jerusalem were "unhelpful" to the peace process."
> *


 There will never be peace in the east till the 2nd coming of Christ,forget what man say!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD IS GREAT!!!!


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 20 2010, 04:04 AM~18858371
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lincolnfam_@Oct 20 2010, 01:13 AM~18858269
> *There will never be peace in the east till the 2nd coming of Christ,forget what man say!
> *


Everybody thinking their story book character can beat up the others story book character. Hopefully their make believe gods never gives them the knowledge to build anything really dangerous.


----------



## Lincolnfam

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 20 2010, 07:55 AM~18859481
> *Everybody thinking their story book character can beat up the others story book character. Hopefully their make believe gods never gives them the knowledge to build anything really dangerous.
> *


:| Gods not a liar!!Do you attend the super show?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lincolnfam_@Oct 20 2010, 11:41 AM~18860722
> *:| Gods not a liar!!Do you attend the super show?
> *


Only missed twice in the last 12 years. Why wanna meet me?


----------



## Lincolnfam

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 20 2010, 02:00 PM~18862096
> *Only missed twice in the last 12 years. Why wanna meet me?
> *


LoL yeah and then we could reason right in the middle of the hop off.


----------



## servant of christ

*THANKS AGAING
*


----------



## Lincolnfam

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 20 2010, 09:25 PM~18866637
> *THANKS AGAING
> 
> *


You didnt write this whole list out???:0


----------



## servant of christ

LOL NO I RIGHT CLICK COPY.THEN PASTE :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

:wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 20 2010, 10:25 PM~18866637
> *THANKS AGAING
> 
> *


  Not to mention that 90% of the others posts were in response to something I said.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 19 2010, 07:16 PM~18853703
> *NEWTON  I KNOW YOU'RE DEAD AND HAVE BEAN DEAD FOR A VERY LONG TIME, BESIDES THAT YOU DIDN'T SPEAK ENGLISH </span>AND PROBABLY WOULDN'T GET ON A LOWRIDER SITE TO READ MESSAGES TO YOU IN A TOPIC ABOUT SPACE ALIENS THAT MAKE PLANETS OUT OF NOTHING, BUT NEED DUST TO CREATE A PERSON. IN ALL YOUR INTELLIGENCE, SOME PEOPLE REFUSE TO LEARN AND INSTEAD STICK TO <span style=\'color:red\'>2000 YEAR OLD MIDDLE EASTERN TRADITION. DESPITE THE FACT THAT A LARGE NUMBER OF MIDDLE EASTERN PEOPLE WOULD LIKE TO SEE AMERICANS DEAD.
> *


he was British homie


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 19 2010, 07:33 PM~18853805
> *THEN WHY IST THAT EVERY COUNTRY AROUND IT HATES THEM,  ITS BECUASE THEY SERVE THE TRUE GOD
> *


funny, those assholes say the same about you.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 21 2010, 08:39 AM~18869210
> *he was British homie
> *


  I dont speak british.


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 20 2010, 01:04 AM~18858371
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!
> *


 YES SIR :worship:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer




----------



## Lincolnfam

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 21 2010, 07:46 AM~18869248
> * I dont speak british.
> *


LOL British is an english speaking language.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lincolnfam_@Oct 21 2010, 01:59 PM~18871689
> *LOL British is an english speaking language.
> *


Obviously you have never tried watching a british movie. You need bloody subtitles.


----------



## b2sdad

Fresh Ink...

Romans 4:7
Blessed are they 
whose transgressions are FORGIVEN, 
whose sins are covered.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Oct 21 2010, 02:46 PM~18872538
> *Fresh Ink...
> 
> Romans 4:7
> Blessed are they
> whose transgressions are FORGIVEN,
> whose sins are covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!!!


----------



## b2sdad

Thanks Bro...


----------



## Lincolnfam

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 21 2010, 01:25 PM~18871879
> *Obviously you have never tried watching a british movie. You need bloody subtitles.
> *


Hahaha..British movies are the best,matter they have the most intelligent liteture known to man.They use one word to sum up a whole sentence I love that!!


----------



## Lincolnfam

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 21 2010, 01:27 AM~18868116
> *LOL NO I RIGHT CLICK COPY.THEN PASTE :biggrin:
> *


How the heck did you copy and paste it in that order..g!!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

lord dues has the most posts in this topic :roflmao:


----------



## Lincolnfam

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Oct 21 2010, 02:46 PM~18872538
> *Fresh Ink...
> 
> Romans 4:7
> Blessed are they
> whose transgressions are FORGIVEN,
> whose sins are covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That tats nice..the blooood!!


----------



## Punch

Asking for Prayers. Me and my Pastor will be headed to Panama, Central America the first 2 weeks in November. We will be going down there with a team to build shelters and Churches. Being that I am a welder they asked me to go because they were short of welders. Just wanted to ask my fellow Christian Lowrider Brothers to pray for a safe and productive missions trip. Thanks Guys! :nicoderm:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Oct 22 2010, 07:04 PM~18884083
> *Asking for Prayers. Me and my Pastor will be headed to Panama, Central America the first 2 weeks in November. We will be going down there with a team to build shelters and Churches. Being that I am a welder they asked me to go because they were short of welders. Just wanted to ask my fellow Christian Lowrider Brothers to pray for a safe and productive missions trip. Thanks Guys!  :nicoderm:
> *


*Prayers going out bruh... :angel: *


----------



## Lincolnfam

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Oct 22 2010, 07:04 PM~18884083
> *Asking for Prayers. Me and my Pastor will be headed to Panama, Central America the first 2 weeks in November. We will be going down there with a team to build shelters and Churches. Being that I am a welder they asked me to go because they were short of welders. Just wanted to ask my fellow Christian Lowrider Brothers to pray for a safe and productive missions trip. Thanks Guys!  :nicoderm:
> *


I second to that and Panama is a very beautiful counrty also has the most condos and 95% of the people are highly educated.All the best and God Bless your ministry!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lincolnfam_@Oct 23 2010, 01:26 AM~18886397
> *I second to that and Panama is a very beautiful counrty also has the most condos and 95% of the people are highly educated.All the best and God Bless your ministry!
> *


 :0 Only 5% think the world was made 6000 years ago on Saturday? :biggrin:


----------



## Malo38

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Oct 22 2010, 07:04 PM~18884083
> *Asking for Prayers. Me and my Pastor will be headed to Panama, Central America the first 2 weeks in November. We will be going down there with a team to build shelters and Churches. Being that I am a welder they asked me to go because they were short of welders. Just wanted to ask my fellow Christian Lowrider Brothers to pray for a safe and productive missions trip. Thanks Guys!  :nicoderm:
> *


All the prayers and props going out to you and your team for making a positive change in someone else's life...one weld at a time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

:biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos

Hello everyone...i am new to this topic but not new to lay it low. i am in a transition with my life right now. i am the President of CityWide C.C. Colorado Chapter and my name is Chris. I am not really sure what to expect from this topic (but since everything has a reason) I am drawn to this topic. I was baptized Catholic but raised in a Christian household. I have not been active in my faith for many years but I have not forgotten who Christ is...(unfortunately just blinded) Here lately I have felt the pull back to my roots...so here I am

thank you for letting me get that off my chest


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 24 2010, 06:11 PM~18895719
> *Hello everyone...i am new to this topic but not new to lay it low. i am in a transition with my life right now. i am the President of CityWide C.C. Colorado Chapter and my name is Chris. I am not really sure what to expect from this topic (but since everything has a reason) I am drawn to this topic. I was baptized Catholic but raised in a Christian household. I have not been active in my faith for many years but I have not forgotten who Christ is...(unfortunately just blinded) Here lately I have felt the pull back to my roots...so here I am
> 
> thank you for letting me get that off my chest
> *


College > church


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 24 2010, 05:17 PM~18895745
> *College > church
> *


Man shut up !


----------



## TEMPER909IE




----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Oct 21 2010, 02:46 PM~18872538
> *Fresh Ink...
> 
> Romans 4:7
> Blessed are they
> whose transgressions are FORGIVEN,
> whose sins are covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought the bible was against tatoos...



Leviticus 19:28

Do not cut your bodies for the dead or put tattoo marks on yourselves. I am the Lord.


----------



## 64 Manny

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS. I RECENTLY JOINED A CRISTIAN CHURCH BUT I HAVE A PROBLEM AND I NEED YOUR INPUT. HOW DO YOU BROTHERS MANAGE TO GO TO CHURCH AND GO TO SUNDAY SHOWS. ROLL IN TIME IS USUALLY EARLY MORNING. I MISS CHURCH LAST SUNDAY AND I JUST DIDNT FEEL GOOD ABOUT IT, BUT I ALSO WANT TO GO SUPPORT THE CLUB. ANY ADVICE?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Oct 25 2010, 08:34 AM~18901524
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS. I RECENTLY JOINED A CRISTIAN CHURCH BUT I HAVE A PROBLEM AND I NEED YOUR INPUT. HOW DO YOU BROTHERS MANAGE TO GO TO CHURCH AND GO TO SUNDAY SHOWS. ROLL IN TIME IS USUALLY EARLY MORNING. I MISS CHURCH LAST SUNDAY AND I JUST DIDNT FEEL GOOD ABOUT IT, BUT I ALSO WANT TO GO SUPPORT THE CLUB. ANY ADVICE?
> *


Easy. Church is the peaple not the building! Go Wends night. Or just go sunday school then bounce. I have to do that around spring time. Now if the show is out and about.. I'll just have a nice prayer and roll out.. But most time i show up in my dickies , car packed and roll after offering , some singing , and praying.. Unless im playing. Then I don't show. But cruz thru after church and hang the rest of the day. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Oct 25 2010, 09:34 AM~18901524
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS. I RECENTLY JOINED A CRISTIAN CHURCH BUT I HAVE A PROBLEM AND I NEED YOUR INPUT. HOW DO YOU BROTHERS MANAGE TO GO TO CHURCH AND GO TO SUNDAY SHOWS. ROLL IN TIME IS USUALLY EARLY MORNING. I MISS CHURCH LAST SUNDAY AND I JUST DIDNT FEEL GOOD ABOUT IT, BUT I ALSO WANT TO GO SUPPORT THE CLUB. ANY ADVICE?
> *


My advice is to spend time with real people at the shows and not sit in a building pretending you can speak telepathically to an alien that makes planets for fun.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 09:48 AM~18901627
> *Easy. Church is the peaple not the building! Go Wends night. Or just go sunday school then bounce. I have to do that around spring time. Now if the show is out and about.. I'll just have a nice prayer and roll out.. But most time i show up in my dickies , car packed and roll after offering , some singing , and praying.. Unless im playing. Then I don't show. But cruz thru after church and hang the rest of the day. :biggrin:
> *


Isn't it crazy how the dude can make a person out of dust, but still needs you to drop a little change in the basket? :wow: 

"Yeah I make people out of dust all the time. You got any spare change?" 

He should of spent his time learning how to make coins out of zinc.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Oct 25 2010, 08:34 AM~18901524
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS. I RECENTLY JOINED A CRISTIAN CHURCH BUT I HAVE A PROBLEM AND I NEED YOUR INPUT. HOW DO YOU BROTHERS MANAGE TO GO TO CHURCH AND GO TO SUNDAY SHOWS. ROLL IN TIME IS USUALLY EARLY MORNING. I MISS CHURCH LAST SUNDAY AND I JUST DIDNT FEEL GOOD ABOUT IT, BUT I ALSO WANT TO GO SUPPORT THE CLUB. ANY ADVICE?
> *


Put God first, go after service. We make it a point not to miss church. If it is a Big show then we will go. Usally we do one sunday show a month. But it up to you to make a desion for yourself. Pray on it and see. God is already pulling on your heart string or you would not feel this way.


----------



## Alex U Faka

_*T.T.T*_


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 25 2010, 11:07 AM~18901806
> *Isn't it crazy how the dude can make a person out of dust, but still needs you to drop a little change in the basket?  :wow:
> 
> "Yeah I make people out of dust all the time. You got any spare change?"
> 
> He should of spent his time learning how to make coins out of zinc.
> *


offerings collected at our church goes to help the needy,the hungry,the abused,and yes we can look at the paper work as well. bills need to get paid also. and it goes for student scholarships counseling if anyone needs it. etc.  and your not forced to do so. it is your free will to contribute if you want. as for tithing that's between you and GOD.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 26 2010, 06:15 AM~18910560
> *offerings collected at our church goes to help the needy,the hungry,the abused,and yes we can look at the paper work as well. bills need to get paid also. and it goes for student scholarships counseling if anyone needs it. etc.  and your not forced to do so. it is your free will to contribute if you want. as for tithing that's between you and GOD.
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 26 2010, 07:15 AM~18910560
> *offerings collected at our church goes to help the needy,the hungry,the abused,and yes we can look at the paper work as well. bills need to get paid also. and it goes for student scholarships counseling if anyone needs it. etc.  and your not forced to do so. it is your free will to contribute if you want. as for tithing that's between you and GOD.
> *


And stained glass windows/gigantic bronze statues outside of a building with marble floors. It's usually the needy giving money to these people because they think a made up god wants them to.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 26 2010, 08:57 AM~18911357
> *And stained glass windows/gigantic bronze statues outside of a building with marble floors. It's usually the needy giving money to these people because they think a made up god wants them to.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 26 2010, 11:57 AM~18911357
> *And stained glass windows/gigantic bronze statues outside of a building with marble floors. It's usually the needy giving money to these people because they think a made up god wants them to.
> *


A few churches in Burque are fucking outragous.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 26 2010, 10:01 AM~18911385
> *A few churches in Burque are fucking outragous.
> *


I know St. Bernadettes helped out a needy contractor with a couple million dollars a few years ago.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 26 2010, 09:01 AM~18911385
> *A few churches in Burque are fucking outragous.
> *


As long as they doing right. I have no issues. But I don't attend mega churchs.


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Oct 25 2010, 08:34 AM~18901524
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS. I RECENTLY JOINED A CRISTIAN CHURCH BUT I HAVE A PROBLEM AND I NEED YOUR INPUT. HOW DO YOU BROTHERS MANAGE TO GO TO CHURCH AND GO TO SUNDAY SHOWS. ROLL IN TIME IS USUALLY EARLY MORNING. I MISS CHURCH LAST SUNDAY AND I JUST DIDNT FEEL GOOD ABOUT IT, BUT I ALSO WANT TO GO SUPPORT THE CLUB. ANY ADVICE?
> *


for me, i have to pick and choose what shows to attend, i dont commit to every show, it is by grace that im even able to be part of the lowriding community. we can only serve one god, so as long as i attend church regularly and place christ on the top of my priority list, i dont feel convicted to miss a sunday here or there. my relationship with god, is a personal relationship that never stops, its not based on my attendance to church, for me church is a place to fellowship with the brothers, to praise and worship with gods people. hope that helps.... be blessed brother, grace and peace.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 26 2010, 10:20 AM~18911560
> *As long as they doing right. I have no issues. But I don't attend mega churchs.
> *


One church here has celebrities and musicians fly in to attract new people. They're like concert promoters without the tax liability and thousands of people just give them money every week. It's the perfect scam.


----------



## Duez

http://www.calvaryabq.org/

They show movies, they have bands, they sell shit. Huge criminal operation right out in the open, in the name of a god that doesn't exist.


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Oct 26 2010, 09:21 AM~18911570
> *for me, i have to pick and choose what shows to attend, i dont commit to every show, it is by grace that im even able to be part of the lowriding community. we can only serve one god, so as long as i attend church regularly and place christ on the top of my priority list, i dont feel convicted to miss a sunday here or there. my relationship with god, is a personal relationship that never stops, its not based on my attendance to church, for me church is a place to fellowship with the brothers, to praise and worship with gods people. hope that helps.... be blessed brother, grace and peace.
> *


THANKS BROTHER FOR THE ADVICE. VERY MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 25 2010, 01:17 PM~18903529
> *Put God first, go after service. We make it a point not to miss church. If it is a Big show then we will go. Usally we do one sunday show a month. But it up to you to make a desion for yourself. Pray on it and see. God is already pulling on your heart string or you would not feel this way.
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 26 2010, 09:41 AM~18911752
> *One church here has celebrities and musicians fly in to attract new people. They're like concert promoters without the tax liability and thousands of people just give them money every week. It's the perfect scam.
> *


I can't pass judgment. That's them. I can only worry about my personal salvation and influence my kids till they get grown. And still !


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Oct 26 2010, 10:41 AM~18912260
> *THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT :thumbsup:
> *


A L.A. Maniac lookin towards tha Lord! Yeeea! I messed up a few times bro, goin to the super show over church 2 times, and a few other lower end shows that all were NO good to put before church. These cars will always be around, always changing... but It wont be the same for us. Every show I've gone to that got in the way of church, I payed for in my spirit being in solid grief when i would be at the shows, and as well, the effect of missing the message God had prepared for me to receive at His home.

It was hard, really hard for the first 2 maybe 3 years. But now I learned, as much as I love lowriding, it in n way compares to the beauty of God. Pass Him up for NOTHING. Nothing compares or can make up for it. The shows will go on after church is over.

In every part of your life, you are going to be tested on your faith. But remember, the temptations of these tests are not put on you by the Lord, they are of Satan to detour you from WHATS REALLY IMPORTANT=HIM! 
(Although I said it was hard, truth is, im sure it somewhat still is for everyone of us.)

All God wants to see while were down here is who we love more. If you have a "what"(item/object) thats infront of the Lord over a "who"(person), then you are reeeeeeeally far from His face.

Just keep Him first Maniac, and soon your heart will be all rightly shapened. He is faithful :angel: :angel:


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 26 2010, 10:50 AM~18912306
> *I can't pass judgment. That's them. I can only worry about my personal salvation and influence my kids till they get grown. And still !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Quick question... what does the Bible say about protecting yourself and your family?


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 25 2010, 05:49 AM~18900814
> *I thought the bible was against tatoos...
> Leviticus 19:28
> 
> Do not cut your bodies for the dead or put tattoo marks on yourselves. I am the Lord.
> *



Before I answer...One Question, are you a brother in the Lord?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 26 2010, 02:06 PM~18913903
> *Quick question... what does the Bible say about protecting yourself and your family?
> *


to do it.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Oct 25 2010, 10:34 AM~18901524
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS. I RECENTLY JOINED A CRISTIAN CHURCH BUT I HAVE A PROBLEM AND I NEED YOUR INPUT. HOW DO YOU BROTHERS MANAGE TO GO TO CHURCH AND GO TO SUNDAY SHOWS. ROLL IN TIME IS USUALLY EARLY MORNING. I MISS CHURCH LAST SUNDAY AND I JUST DIDNT FEEL GOOD ABOUT IT, BUT I ALSO WANT TO GO SUPPORT THE CLUB. ANY ADVICE?
> *


Personally, I never have, and do not plan to ever miss church for ANY show...but that's just me. And still support A LOT OF EVENTS in my area. I am not in this for recognition, trophies, awards, points or personal gain. I enjoy cruisin' and hanging out at shows, I enjoy the environment and the opportunities it creates to allow my family to be together and for them to be creative and have fun. I have been in a CHRISTIAN Car Club and was helpful in understanding about Sunday shows. GOD First, Family Second, Everything else third.

All that being said, if you felt conviction, then you should pray about what you should do next. I left the CHRISTIAN Car Club I was with because they had a different agenda then just what I listed above. Lowriding is not a ministry of my church. This is me being who I am and enjoying the journey GOD has placed me on.

GOD BLESS YOU and I pray GOD would give you wisdom in your decisions Homie!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by b2sdad+Oct 26 2010, 02:52 PM~18914340-->
> 
> 
> 
> Before I answer...One Question, are you a brother in the Lord?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am and would like your take on this. I have tats. Getting more and I have piercings. But no church member has said anything. And I'm in the music pit.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Oct 26 2010, 04:50 PM~18915400
> *to do it.
> *


Ya! I got a nice pillow assc. .


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 26 2010, 03:06 PM~18913903
> *Quick question... what does the Bible say about protecting yourself and your family?
> *


Who cares. Dont let an old middle eastern book tell you not to protect your family. :uh:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Oct 26 2010, 02:52 PM~18914340
> *Before I answer...One Question, are you a brother in the Lord?
> *


I'm not Christian if that's what you're asking. Is your answer dependant on my beliefs? 

My brother in law actually had his tats removed because of this passage.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Oct 26 2010, 06:50 PM~18916514-->
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares. Dont let an old middle eastern book tell you not to protect your family. :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Church and state separate at my home. I have the right to bare arms. And lay hands on that ass!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rzarock_@Oct 26 2010, 09:26 PM~18918330
> *I'm not Christian if that's what you're asking. Is your answer dependant on my beliefs?
> 
> My brother in law actually had his tats removed because of this passage.
> *


I wouldn't. Bible also says come as you are!


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 26 2010, 06:40 PM~18916396
> *I am and would like your take on this. I have tats. Getting more and I have piercings. But no church member has said anything. And I'm in the music pit.
> Ya! I got a nice pillow assc. .
> *



The word of God does mention in Leviticus, not to mark or tattoo yourself...
which when most people read they take out of context....the children of Israel were tattooing themselves with pagan images or idols which was forbidden!

now Romans 14:23 states, "...everything that does not come from faith is sin." 

So when I decided to have my tat done, i took this scripture into consideration...because I believe with all my heart and soul...that I am forgiven. Which is my FAITH being demonstrated with ink.

Am I saying every christian should run out and get a tat...NO. But from what I gather having one DOES NOT exclude from heaven either!

I hope this helps...


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 26 2010, 09:26 PM~18918330
> *I'm not Christian if that's what you're asking. Is your answer dependant on my beliefs?
> 
> My brother in law actually had his tats removed because of this passage.
> *



No my answer is not dependent on what you believe...
I just didn't want to justify my answer with scripture, if scripture means nothing to you, that's all.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Oct 27 2010, 10:25 AM~18921924
> *No my answer is not dependent on what you believe...
> I just didn't want to justify my answer with scripture, if scripture means nothing to you, that's all.
> *


I'm not christian, or muslim, or hindu, or buddhist, or jewish.....but the scripture from all those religions means SOMETHING to me.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Oct 27 2010, 10:23 AM~18921913
> *The word of God does mention in Leviticus, not to mark or tattoo yourself...
> which when most people read they take out of context....the children of Israel were tattooing themselves with pagan images or idols which was forbidden!
> 
> now Romans 14:23 states, "...everything that does not come from faith is sin."
> 
> So when I decided to have my tat done, i took this scripture into consideration...because I believe with all my heart and soul...that I am forgiven. Which is my FAITH being demonstrated with ink.
> 
> Am I saying every christian should run out and get a tat...NO. But from what I gather having one DOES NOT exclude from heaven either!
> 
> I hope this helps...
> *


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 26 2010, 11:02 AM~18912413
> *A L.A. Maniac lookin towards tha Lord! Yeeea!    I messed up a few times bro, goin to the super show over church 2 times, and a few other lower end shows that all were NO good to put before church. These cars will always be around, always changing... but It wont be the same for us.  Every show I've gone to that got in the way of church, I payed for in my spirit being in solid grief when i would be at the shows, and as well, the effect of missing the message God had prepared for me to receive at His home.
> 
> It was hard, really hard for the first 2 maybe 3 years. But now I learned, as much as I love lowriding, it in n way compares to the beauty of God.  Pass Him up for NOTHING. Nothing compares or can make up for it.    The shows will go on after church is over.
> 
> In every part of your life, you are going to be tested on your faith. But remember, the temptations of these tests are not put on you by the Lord, they are of Satan to detour you from WHATS REALLY IMPORTANT=HIM!
> (Although I said it was hard, truth is, im sure it somewhat still is for everyone of us.)
> 
> All God wants to see while were down here is who we love more. If you have a "what"(item/object) thats infront of the Lord over a "who"(person), then you are reeeeeeeally far from His face.
> 
> Just keep Him first Maniac, and soon your heart will be all rightly shapened. He is faithful  :angel:  :angel:
> *


THANK YOU VERY MUCH BROTHER FOR YOUR ADVICE. I'M NEW TO THIS SO ALL ADVICE REALLY HELPS. THANKS AGAIN


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Oct 27 2010, 12:23 PM~18922817
> *THANK YOU VERY MUCH BROTHER FOR YOUR ADVICE. I'M NEW TO THIS SO ALL ADVICE REALLY HELPS. THANKS AGAIN
> *


4sho, much love brother! :angel: 
How's L.A. goin btw? I miss her!


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Oct 27 2010, 10:32 AM~18921963
> *I'm not christian, or muslim, or hindu, or buddhist, or jewish.....but the scripture from all those religions means SOMETHING to me.
> *



That was exactly my point....the word of God is the ONLY, scripture I go by! 

Acts 4:10-12
10then know this, you and all the people of Israel: It is by the name of JESUS CHRIST of Nazareth, whom you crucified but whom God raised from the dead, that this man stands before you healed.
11He is " 'the stone you builders rejected,
which has become the capstone. 12Salvation is found in no one else, for there is no other name under heaven given to men by which we must be saved."


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 27 2010, 12:25 PM~18922830
> *4sho, much love brother!  :angel:
> How's L.A. goin btw? I miss her!
> *


EVERYTHING IS ALL GOOD OUT HERE. YOU KNOW JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH THESE CARS OUT HERE. I'VE BEEN OUT THE GAME FOR ABOUT 15 YEARS AND NOW THAT I'M BACK THE BAR IS RAISED MUCH HIGHER.ITS NOT LIKE THE WAY IT WAS BACK IN THE 90'S BUT I'M ENJOYING IT. GLAD TO BE BACK.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 26 2010, 05:50 PM~18915400
> *to do it.
> *


Where does it say it in the Bible? I always hear that we should "turn the other cheeck". I'm sure I would kill a man who put me or my family harms way.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 28 2010, 04:12 PM~18933577
> *Where does it say it in the Bible? I always hear that we should "turn the other cheeck". I'm sure I would kill a man who put me or my family harms way.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

I'm trying to learn. Wouldn't you do the same?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 28 2010, 07:12 PM~18933577
> *Where does it say it in the Bible? I always hear that we should "turn the other cheeck". I'm sure I would kill a man who put me or my family harms way.
> *


why? You could just wing him.


----------



## Duez

Matt Damon talks about Sarah Palin and then christian beliefs.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 29 2010, 06:57 AM~18938618
> *why? You could just wing him.
> *


He might try come back later and get me with his other wing. I already know where you stand.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 29 2010, 06:59 AM~18938624
> *Matt Damon talks about Sarah Palin and then christian beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What the heck did that have to do with Christian beliefs?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 29 2010, 05:59 AM~18938624
> *Matt Damon talks about Sarah Palin and then christian beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm lost?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 29 2010, 10:09 AM~18938900
> *He might try come back later and get me with his other wing. I already know where you stand.
> *


no you don't. Untill you have to defend yoursel you don't know a thing about it.


----------



## rzarock

This was on NPR a few weeks ago. I thought it was a great topic. If you've got 30 minutes, take a listen.

http://www.npr.org/player/v2/mediaPlayer.h...173&m=130380156


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by renegade1+Oct 29 2010, 08:57 AM~18939495-->
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck did that have to do with Christian beliefs?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 09:07 AM~18939557
> *I'm lost?
> *


The reference to dinasours being around 4000 years ago....that's discussed in Genesis when god created everything.


----------



## b2sdad

wow...I'm now actually dumber for hearing that... at no point during that incoherent ramble of an attempt to sound informed, did Matt Damon even come close to making a point!

He said She was only Governor of Alaska for less than 2 years...?

Obama was NEVER a Governor of anything except maybe a teleprompter...

Having money doesn't equal having Brains...LOL


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Oct 29 2010, 01:58 PM~18941115
> *wow...I'm now actually dumber for hearing that... at no point during that incoherent ramble of an attempt to sound informed, did Matt Damon even come close to making a point!
> 
> He said She was only Governor of Alaska for less than 2 years...?
> 
> Obama was NEVER a Governor of anything except maybe a teleprompter...
> 
> Having money doesn't equal having Brains...LOL
> *


*Obama served three terms in the Illinois Senate from 1997 to 2004. *Following an unsuccessful bid against a Democratic incumbent for a seat in the U.S. House of Representatives in 2000, he ran for United States Senate in 2004.[4] Several events brought him to national attention during the campaign, including his victory in the March 2004 Democratic primary and his keynote address at the Democratic National Convention in July 2004. *He won election to the U.S. Senate in November 2004.* His presidential campaign began in February 2007, and *after a close campaign in the 2008 Democratic Party presidential primaries against Hillary Rodham Clinton, he won his party's nomination.* In the 2008 general election, he defeated Republican nominee John McCain and was inaugurated as president on January 20, 2009.


----------



## b2sdad

wow...so you know how to use Google!


----------



## Duez

Mayor of Wasilla

Motivated by concerns that revenue from a new Wasilla sales tax would not be spent wisely,[46] Palin ran for mayor of Wasilla in 1996, defeating incumbent mayor John Stein[54] * 651 to 440 votes *.

In 2006, running on a clean-government platform, Palin defeated incumbent Governor Frank Murkowski in the Republican gubernatorial primary.[90][91] Her running mate was State Senator Sean Parnell.

I think he made an excellent point. :dunno:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Oct 29 2010, 02:29 PM~18941315
> *wow...so you know how to use Google!
> *


Wow...you own a computer!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 29 2010, 10:09 AM~18939573
> *no you don't. Untill you have to defend yoursel you don't know a thing about it.
> *


I take it your stance is you don't believe in God and hate when others do. I have defended myself before and I'm sure would kill if need be to keep me and family safe.
But seriously, If you can't answer my original question could you move on.


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 29 2010, 01:31 PM~18941324
> *Wow...you own a computer!
> *



Several actually... :0


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 22 2010, 10:38 PM~18885386
> *Prayers going out bruh... :angel:
> *


THANK YOU, we leave in 1 week!


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by Lincolnfam_@Oct 23 2010, 01:26 AM~18886397
> *I second to that and Panama is a very beautiful counrty also has the most condos and 95% of the people are highly educated.All the best and God Bless your ministry!
> *


GRACIAS HERMANO


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by Malo38_@Oct 23 2010, 02:14 PM~18888678
> *All the prayers and props going out to you and your team for making a positive change in someone else's life...one weld at a time! :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you brother! Yeah I always wanted to help others and I wanted to give back to humanity.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 29 2010, 06:59 AM~18938624
> *Matt Damon talks about Sarah Palin and then christian beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Matt Damon is fool. Why would anyone listen to him? :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 30 2010, 07:52 AM~18946005
> *Matt Damon is fool. Why would anyone listen to him? :uh:
> *


So you do think dinosaurs were around 4000 years ago? :wow:


----------



## Duez

> *Adam lived, in all, 930 years; and then died,*


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 30 2010, 08:13 AM~18946084
> *So you do think dinosaurs were around 4000 years ago?  :wow:
> *


I believe God created everything. I also believe Matt Damon is fool. :wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 30 2010, 08:13 AM~18946084
> *So you do think dinosaurs were around 4000 years ago?  :wow:
> *


Oh yeah, I didn't get to see the Youtube clip, but he pretty consistant in saying foolish stuff. Just looking @ his still shot he is looking stupid as always. The Bibles says God created everything.... whats so hard to understand :dunno: ?


----------



## MxHispanic

HEY THIS IS A CHRISTIAN EVENT IN SanFrancisco IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED IN GOING!!! im in charge of bringing the lowriders. i need 2 really niice lowriders, paying 35.oo out of pocket and my friend said he'd help give some money too!

soo you wouldnt be coming out for nothing!










check out www.younglife.org


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 30 2010, 10:46 AM~18946871
> *Oh yeah, I didn't get to see the Youtube clip, but he pretty consistant in saying foolish stuff. Just looking @ his still shot he is looking stupid as always. The Bibles says God created everything.... whats so hard to understand :dunno: ?
> *


This is what the garden of Eden must of looked like. :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 30 2010, 12:57 PM~18947396
> *This is what the garden of Eden must of looked like. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those would be part of everything. Glad I could help! :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 29 2010, 04:50 PM~18941467
> *I take it your stance is you don't believe in God and hate when others do. I have defended myself before and I'm sure would kill if need be to keep me and family safe.
> But seriously, If you can't answer my original question could you move on.
> *


you are all kinds of wrong and stupid. What question mister spin?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

O


> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 30 2010, 08:25 PM~18949457
> *you are all kinds of wrong and stupid. What question mister spin?
> *


Aight Airborne clear it up for me if you can stay focused long enough to answer the question I'm asking you.. what is your stance on God, the Bible,and us who believe or trying to learn?
You spin pretty well yourself. Out of respect of this thread I won't start calling you names.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 30 2010, 10:52 PM~18949596
> *O
> Aight Airborne clear it up for me if you can stay focused long enough to answer the question I'm asking you.. what is your stance on God, the Bible,and us who believe or trying to learn?
> You spin pretty well yourself. Out of respect of this thread I won't start calling you names.
> *


I am open to all views when it comes to the Bible, Religion, social issues etc. I came in here to ask a few questions initially but all I got were Bible quotes and some of the most blatant intolerance I have ever seen.

I am sure it's an act, 'tis the interwebs. But there are real dangerous interpretations of Christianity in here and some ignorant and scary answers to some of the questions. Any time I see someone acting like a tough guy while they are defending their "religion" I call them on it. Christianity, the kind I read about and fallowed as a kid didn't teach hate or intolerance. I was specifically told not to look down on people who didn't believe the way we did. 

The "Door" and other so called fundamentalist "Christian" groups would walk around foaming at the mouth about how the Bible says the rest of us are going to hell because we don't have a mandatory "tithing" or because we watch TV.

I really only wanted ask a couple of questions about a couple of things but after a while I was disgusted with some of the hateful and wrong responses I was seeing.

I want everyone to be critical of the interpretation they hear and are forced to swallow when they are sitting in the pew. Questioning things is what makes us human. Not taking what the preacher says as THE word of God is not only OK but I am sure the creator himself has issues with the contradictions spouted in His name. 

Hope this tells you where I sit. If not then ask a more specific question about anything. To ask what my views are on God and the Bible are pretty broad and could fill the server with my responses.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 1 2010, 07:19 AM~18957304
> *I am open to all views when it comes to the Bible, Religion, social issues etc. I came in here to ask a few questions initially but all I got were Bible quotes and some of the most blatant intolerance I have ever seen.
> 
> I am sure it's an act, 'tis the interwebs. But there are real dangerous interpretations of Christianity in here and some ignorant and scary answers to some of the questions. Any time I see someone acting like a tough guy while they are defending their "religion" I call them on it. Christianity, the kind I read about and fallowed as a kid didn't teach hate or intolerance. I was specifically told not to look down on people who didn't believe the way we did.
> 
> The "Door" and other so called fundamentalist "Christian" groups would walk around foaming at the mouth about how the Bible says the rest of us are going to hell because we don't have a mandatory "tithing" or because we watch TV.
> 
> I really only wanted ask a couple of questions about a couple of things but after a while I was disgusted with some of the hateful and wrong responses I was seeing.
> 
> I want everyone to be critical of the interpretation they hear and are forced to swallow when they are sitting in the pew. Questioning things is what makes us human. Not taking what the preacher says as THE word of God is not only OK but I am sure the creator himself has issues with the contradictions spouted in His name.
> 
> Hope this tells you where I sit. If not then ask a more specific question about anything. To ask what my views are on God and the Bible are pretty broad and could fill the server with my responses.
> *


Cool. I read you were discouraged by ignorance and intolorence.... seems like you yourself "jump the gun" and judge almost more than anyone I've seen on this site. All I'm doing is asking questions too, so what your beef with me? My original question was what does the Bible say about protecting yourself and your family from someone trying to hurt or kill them. I know what I would do, but I was trying to see if someone could direct me to what it says in the Bible. Did that make me sound like a tuff guy to you? :uh:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 28 2010, 07:12 PM~18933577
> *Where does it say it in the Bible? I always hear that we should "turn the other cheeck". I'm sure I would kill a man who put me or my family harms way.
> *


This is the tough guy thing I was talking about.This shows premeditation. Weather it's true or not. People who say this kind of thing are trying to prove how cool or bad ass they are.

Self defense doesn't need to be defined by the Bible. It is (for the most part) a human response and not a spiritual matter. How you reflect on or handle the flood of emotions may come from your religious teaching or understanding of God's intent but killing in self defense, of course this is just my opinion and self defense to me includes defense of innocent people, is just fine. As long as you don't go around looking for people to kill.

Going around sayng you would kill someone is almost like wishing you could.

I may have gotten the wrong idea but that statement would, and has been cause for people to be prossecuted.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 1 2010, 10:13 AM~18958049
> *This is the tough guy thing I was talking about.This shows premeditation. Weather it's true or not. People who say this kind of thing are trying to prove how cool or bad ass they are.
> 
> Self defense doesn't need to be defined by the Bible. It is (for the most part) a human response and not a spiritual matter. How you reflect on or handle the flood of emotions may come from your religious teaching or understanding of God's intent but killing in self defense, of course this is just my opinion and self defense to me includes defense of innocent people, is just fine. As long as you don't go around looking for people to kill.
> 
> Going around sayng you would kill someone is almost like wishing you could.
> 
> I may have gotten the wrong idea but that statement would, and has been cause for people to be prossecuted.
> *


 Sorry Airborne but you got me wrong. I may have not explained my question enough. Looking for somebody to kill is the last thing I want to do. Hope I'm never faced with that. Yes I'm sure I would if me or my family were in mortal danger. Not because I'm some tuff guy, but because it would keep me and my family alive. I think most father/husbands would.
I can respect your opinion,(in fact I agree with you) but my question was what does the Bible say about this when protecting you and your family?


----------



## Airborne

The reason I avoid this direct subject is because it pretty much says the same thing the radical Muslims twist into Jihad.

These verses are what led the Crusaders to think they needed to convert or kill all "non believers" which is bullshit. I know that book pretty well and it is so contridictary on the subject it is friggin impossible to nail down a definitive answer to your question.

Romans 13:4 
For he is God's servant for your good. But if you do wrong, be afraid, for he does not bear the sword in vain. For he is the servant of God, an avenger who carries out God's wrath on the wrongdoer. 

Psalm 144:1
Of David. Blessed be the Lord, my rock, who trains my hands for war, and my fingers for battle.


Matthew 26:52-54 
Then Jesus said to him, “Put your sword back into its place. For all who take the sword will perish by the sword. Do you think that I cannot appeal to my Father, and he will at once send me more than twelve legions of angels? But how then should the Scriptures be fulfilled, that it must be so?” 

Exodus 21:24-25 
Eye for eye, tooth for tooth, hand for hand, foot for foot, burn for burn, wound for wound, stripe for stripe

Romans 13:1-14 
Let every person be subject to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those that exist have been instituted by God. Therefore whoever resists the authorities resists what God has appointed, and those who resist will incur judgment. For rulers are not a terror to good conduct, but to bad. Would you have no fear of the one who is in authority? Then do what is good, and you will receive his approval, for he is God's servant for your good. But if you do wrong, be afraid, for he does not bear the sword in vain. For he is the servant of God, an avenger who carries out God's wrath on the wrongdoer. Therefore one must be in subjection, not only to avoid God's wrath but also for the sake of conscience.


----------



## Airborne

Exodus 22:2 
If a thief is found breaking in and is struck so that he dies, there shall be no bloodguilt for him,


----------



## Airborne

I ran into some old favorites lately. Really, these are the exact things radical "Christians" are spouting about a certain other religion. Any one care to explain/ give their take on it?

1 Peter 3:7 
Likewise, husbands, live with your wives in an understanding way, showing honor to the woman as the weaker vessel, since they are heirs with you of the grace of life, so that your prayers may not be hindered. 

Romans 13:1-7 

Let every person be subject to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those that exist have been instituted by God. Therefore whoever resists the authorities resists what God has appointed, and those who resist will incur judgment. For rulers are not a terror to good conduct, but to bad. Would you have no fear of the one who is in authority? Then do what is good, and you will receive his approval, for he is God's servant for your good. But if you do wrong, be afraid, for he does not bear the sword in vain. For he is the servant of God, an avenger who carries out God's wrath on the wrongdoer. Therefore one must be in subjection, not only to avoid God's wrath but also for the sake of conscience. 

Deuteronomy 20:10-12 
“When you draw near to a city to fight against it, offer terms of peace to it. And if it responds to you peaceably and it opens to you, then all the people who are found in it shall do forced labor for you and shall serve you. But if it makes no peace with you, but makes war against you, then you shall besiege it. 

Deuteronomy 20:7 
And is there any man who has betrothed a wife and has not taken her? Let him go back to his house, lest he die in the battle and another man take her.’ 

Deuteronomy 7:1-26 
“When the Lord your God brings you into the land that you are entering to take possession of it, and clears away many nations before you, the Hittites, the Girgashites, the Amorites, the Canaanites, the Perizzites, the Hivites, and the Jebusites, seven nations more numerous and mightier than yourselves, and when the Lord your God gives them over to you, and you defeat them, then you must devote them to complete destruction. You shall make no covenant with them and show no mercy to them. You shall not intermarry with them, giving your daughters to their sons or taking their daughters for your sons, for they would turn away your sons from following me, to serve other gods. Then the anger of the Lord would be kindled against you, and he would destroy you quickly. But thus shall you deal with them: you shall break down their altars and dash in pieces their pillars and chop down their Asherim and burn their carved images with fire. 


Leviticus 24:17-22 
“Whoever takes a human life shall surely be put to death. Whoever takes an animal's life shall make it good, life for life. If anyone injures his neighbor, as he has done it shall be done to him, fracture for fracture, eye for eye, tooth for tooth; whatever injury he has given a person shall be given to him. Whoever kills an animal shall make it good, and whoever kills a person shall be put to death. ...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave: PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: 

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :yes:


----------



## b2sdad

Hey Airborne, if you got questions I would love to try and answer them for you, just send me a PM...


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 1 2010, 11:56 AM~18959137
> * :wave: PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S  :wave:
> 
> MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :yes:
> *



AMEN!! :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 1 2010, 03:07 PM~18959192
> *Hey Airborne, if you got questions I would love to try and answer them for you, just send me a PM...
> *


my questions are more about the sort of verses I posted. I want to know how we can wright most of these off as "fram back then" but have some, just as obscure, be so polorizing.


----------



## b2sdad

Have you accepted Jesus Christ as Savior and Lord of your life?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 1 2010, 03:14 PM~18959235
> *Have you accepted Jesus Christ as Savior and Lord of your life?
> *


where I come from that is a personal thing. And I don't know what that would have to do with it unless you are going to tell me that I shouldn't question anything because it is the word of God.


----------



## rzarock

Deuteronomy 7:1-26 
“When the Lord your God brings you into the land that you are entering to take possession of it, and clears away many nations before you, the Hittites, the Girgashites, the Amorites, the Canaanites, the Perizzites, the Hivites, and the Jebusites, seven nations more numerous and mightier than yourselves, *and when the Lord your God gives them over to you, and you defeat them, then you must devote them to complete destruction. You shall make no covenant with them and show no mercy to them. *You shall not intermarry with them, giving your daughters to their sons or taking their daughters for your sons, for they would turn away your sons from following me, to serve other gods. *Then the anger of the Lord would be kindled against you, and he would destroy you quickly*. But thus shall you deal with them: you shall break down their altars and dash in pieces their pillars and chop down their Asherim and burn their carved images with fire. 

I thought god was merciful and loved everyone?

Anger is one of the seven deadly sins. God...sinning?


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 1 2010, 12:21 PM~18959270
> *where I come from that is a personal thing. And I don't know what that would have to do with it unless you are going to tell me that I shouldn't question anything because it is the word of God.
> *



No it's not that...
I just wasn't sure if you were a believer or not?

Can you tell me if you attend church or not...? If so...What Kind?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 1 2010, 03:34 PM~18959332
> *No it's not that...
> I just wasn't sure if you were a believer or not?
> 
> Can you tell me if you attend church or not...? If so...What Kind?
> *


Born and raised Catholic.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Thanks Airborne. This is what I was asking for. At least I got something to start with. I'll get back with you when I get some real time to look these over. 
... but from what I remember radical Muslims what 4 things form unbelievers.

1.Slavery
2.Taxes to beleive what you want believe
3.Convert to Islam
4.Death

They not teaching this in my Church.


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 1 2010, 12:38 PM~18959355
> *Born and raised Catholic.
> *



Oh...Ok. That Helps!

I was to...


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Nov 1 2010, 03:41 PM~18959368
> *Thanks Airborne. This is what I was asking for. At least I got something to start with. I'll get back with you when I get some real time to look these over.
> ... but from  what I remember radical Muslims what 4 things form unbelievers.
> 
> 1.Slavery
> 2.Taxes to beleive what you want believe
> 3.Convert to Islam
> 4.Death
> 
> They not teaching this in my Church.
> *


I addressed most of this earlier. It is in the bible but most churches leave that out because modern, intelligent people would question it and a church can't survive when people start thinking for themselves.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 1 2010, 01:48 PM~18959396
> *I addressed most of this earlier. It is in the bible but most churches leave that out because modern, intelligent people would question it and a church can't survive when people start thinking for themselves.
> *


We go over _everything_ in Bible study, but I missed my chance to ask about protection because I missed it last week. I'll look over what you put up and ask about it. A majority of the things you post was from the Old Testament though.

What I was saying was my Church don't agree with anything like this:

*Radical Muslims want 4 things form unbelievers*.
*1.Slavery
2.Taxes to beleive what you want believe
3.Convert to Islam
4.Death*

...but were you saying I'm intelligent? Thanks! :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life

Christianity = the real modern day terrorist


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 1 2010, 01:52 PM~18959731
> *Christianity = the real modern day terrorist
> *



umm...yeah, OK, sure. Whatever you say...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Nov 1 2010, 01:41 PM~18959368
> *Thanks Airborne. This is what I was asking for. At least I got something to start with. I'll get back with you when I get some real time to look these over.
> ... but from  what I remember radical Muslims what 4 things form unbelievers.
> 
> 1.Slavery
> 2.Taxes to beleive what you want believe
> 3.Convert to Islam
> 4.Death
> 
> They not teaching this in my Church.
> *


They only teach the happy parts in church. The part of the bible that says to kill your wife with rocks,, on your wedding night if she cant prove she's a virgin, get's left out of the sermon all the time.


----------



## 66LOW

JC 
All day..
Everyday..
whether we admit it or not
he stil has our backz and is ready when we are


----------



## sdropnem

contrvrsy, no **** :angry: 

Tom Brown Ministries


http://tbm.org/homosexualschange.htm


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE OF GOD :wave: :wave: :wave: 

FATHER GOD WE THANK YOU FOR ANOTHER TO :worship: :worship: :worship: YOU.

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & BEAUTIFUL DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 1 2010, 03:20 PM~18959920
> *They only teach the happy parts in church. The part of the bible that says to kill your wife with rocks,, on your wedding night if she cant prove she's a virgin, get's left out of the sermon all the time.
> *


Well at least islam doesn't. :uh:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 1 2010, 02:52 PM~18959731
> *Christianity = the real modern day terrorist
> *


Huh?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

this HUGE debate is still going on are you serious wow


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 2 2010, 11:08 PM~18972217
> *this HUGE debate is still going on    are you serious  wow
> *


How you doing Brother? yea you know how the devil works.  . How have you been? dang we so close but still haven't met. some day some day  . God Bless


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 2 2010, 11:45 PM~18972486
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 66LOW_@Nov 1 2010, 07:12 PM~18961540
> *JC
> All day..
> Everyday..
> whether we admit it or not
> he stil has our backz and is ready when we are
> *


That is an excellent point. What was I thinking, you are completely right.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 2 2010, 10:20 PM~18972320
> *How you doing Brother? yea you know how the devil works.  . How have you been? dang we so close but still haven't met. some day some day  . God Bless
> *


 :uh: Space dog works in mysterious ways.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 3 2010, 01:05 PM~18976574
> *:uh: Space dog works in mysterious ways.
> *


 :uh: 

And demon posed lowrider fools still stay in here.. :cheesy:


----------



## Mixteco

*
A testimony for you brothers to keep the faith regardless...

John 16:33
“I have told you these things, so that in me you may have peace. In this world you will have trouble. But take heart! I have overcome the world.”





http://tweetmysong.com/98g2pb
*


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 3 2010, 03:05 PM~18976574
> *:uh: Space dog works in mysterious ways.
> *


hey homeboy this was not between me and you.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 4 2010, 03:00 AM~18981935
> *hey homeboy this was not between me and you.
> *


 how come when you edit it doesn't show?


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 3 2010, 12:19 AM~18972747
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Sup Nim? :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 4 2010, 01:00 AM~18981935
> *hey homeboy this was not between me and you.
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 66LOW_@Nov 1 2010, 06:12 PM~18961540
> *JC
> All day..
> Everyday..
> whether we admit it or not
> he stil has our backz and is ready when we are
> *


DON'T FORGET THAT THE BIBLE SAYS IN: ( GENESIS CHP. 6 VERSE 3 )

3. THEN THE LORD SAID, "MY SPIRIT WILL NOT PUT UP WITH HUMANS FOR SUCH A LONG TIME, FOR THEY ARE ONLY MORTAL FLESH. IN THE FUTURE, THEY WILL LIVE NO MORE THAN 120 YEARS."

SO IN DUE TIME BROTHER/SISTER IF WE ARE NOT DOING WHAT THE WORD OF GOD TELLS US TO DO, THEN WE WILL BE LEFT IN THE DARK.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD PEOPLE OF GOD!!! HALLELUJAH!!! THANK YOU JESUS!!!

BE ENCOURAGED BROTHER'S & SISTER'S WITH THE WORD OF OUR GOD.

WE LIFT YOUR NAME ON HIGH FATHER GOD IN THE NAME OF JESUS.

WE BIND, & DESTROY ALL THE WORKS OF SATAN THAT IS ON THIS TOPIC IN THE NAME OF OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 2 2010, 10:08 PM~18972217
> *this HUGE debate is still going on    are you serious  wow
> *


Im finished. No disrespect.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GALATIANS CHP. 6 VERSES 7 - 10

7. BE NOT DECEIVED; GOD IS NOT MOCKED: FOR WHATSOEVER A MAN SOWS, THAT SHALL HE ALSO REAP.

8. FOR HE THAT SOWS TO HIS FLESH SHALL OF THE FLESH REAP CORRUPTION; BUT HE THAT SOWS TO THE SPIRIT SHALL OF THE SPIRIT REAP LIFE EVERLASTING.

9. AND LET US NOT BE WEARY IN WELL DOING: FOR IN DUE SEASON WE SHALL REAP, IF WE FAINT NOT.

10 AS WE HAVE THEREFORE OPPORTUNITY, LET US DO GOOD TO ALL MEN, ESPECIALLY TO THEM WHO ARE OF THE HOUSEHOLD OF FAITH.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

ISAIAH CHP. 55 VERSE 17

17. NO WEAPON THAT IS FORMED AGAINST YOU SHALL PROSPER; AND EVERY TONGUE THAT SHALL RISE AGAINST YOU IN JUDGMENT YOU SHALL CONDEMN. THIS IS THE HERITAGE OF THE SERVANTS OF THE LORD, AND THEIR RIGHTEOUSNESS IS OF ME, SAYS THE LORD.


----------



## Duez

Duez Chapter 1:1 

Get an education and you wont have to think aliens make people.


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 4 2010, 10:49 AM~18984343
> *PRAISE THE LORD PEOPLE OF GOD!!! HALLELUJAH!!! THANK YOU JESUS!!!
> 
> BE ENCOURAGED BROTHER'S & SISTER'S WITH THE WORD OF OUR GOD.
> 
> WE LIFT YOUR NAME ON HIGH FATHER GOD IN THE NAME OF JESUS.
> 
> WE BIND, & DESTROY ALL THE WORKS OF SATAN THAT IS ON THIS TOPIC IN THE NAME OF OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.
> *





Amen....!


----------



## inkin ant

whatever you are beliving in god for you must put your faith into action make it happen thru your faith in god dont just sit around wondering when god is going to do somthing say god with no doubt i know you will do thid and it will happen and make the moves you need to make as well god will never force himself on us we must seek him as well :biggrin:


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 4 2010, 04:06 PM~18986313
> *Duez Chapter 1:1
> 
> Get an education and you wont have to think aliens make people.
> *


So my friend who do you think made you. Or are you going to grasp the theroy you evolved from apes or came here on a space ship


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 4 2010, 06:04 PM~18987699
> *So my friend who do you think made you. Or are you going to grasp the theroy you evolved from apes or came here on a space ship
> *


Have you seen a pic of him? hes about one gene short of being a ape. 



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 4 2010, 07:04 PM~18987699
> *So my friend who do you think made you. Or are you going to grasp the theroy you evolved from apes or came here on a space ship
> *


How exactly do you make a person? :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 4 2010, 09:42 AM~18982974
> * how come when you edit it doesn't show?
> *


its your imagination LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 4 2010, 12:19 PM~18984109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh boy


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by duez_@Nov 4 2010, 03:06 PM~18986313
> *duez Chapter 1:1 ( i'm the biggest idiot on here )
> 
> Get an education and you wont have to think aliens make people.
> *


HOSEA CHP. 4 VERSE 6

6. MY PEOPLE ARE DESTROYED FOR LACK OF KNOWLEDGE: BECAUSE YOU HAVE REJECTED KNOWLEDGE, I WILL ALSO REJECT YOU, THAT YOU SHALL BE NO PRIEST TO ME: SEEING YOU HAVE FORGOTTEN THE LAW OF YOUR GOD, I WILL ALSO FORGET YOUR CHILDREN.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 4 2010, 10:06 PM~18989909
> *HOSEA CHP. 4 VERSE 6
> 
> 6. MY PEOPLE ARE DESTROYED FOR LACK OF KNOWLEDGE: BECAUSE YOU HAVE REJECTED KNOWLEDGE, I WILL ALSO REJECT YOU, THAT YOU SHALL BE NO PRIEST TO ME: SEEING YOU HAVE FORGOTTEN THE LAW OF YOUR GOD, I WILL ALSO FORGET YOUR CHILDREN.
> *


Not talking about 2000 year old Israeli sitting in a tent with a candle type knowledge. :uh: Talking about actual modern day post electricity knowledge.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 4 2010, 09:21 PM~18989276
> *How exactly do you make a person? :wow:
> *


You answer my question first. Want to know your take on the theroy I know mine.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 5 2010, 10:33 AM~18993830
> *You answer my question first. Want to know your take on the theroy I know mine.
> *


The notion of a creator of anything suggests a beginning of something. Beginnings are never observed because they never happen. First law of thermodynamics. You were not made by anything, neither was anything else. It exists as it's always existed.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 5 2010, 12:46 PM~18994754
> *The notion of a creator of anything suggests a beginning of something. Beginnings are never observed because they never happen. First law of thermodynamics. You were not made by anything, neither was anything else. It exists as it's always existed.
> *


Sounds like you are talking in circles here you want to belive someone blew pixie dust and you were created. And how do you know that there was no beginning were you there? I know I wasn't but my faith in God and the bible shows me different.


----------



## b2sdad

2nd law of thermodynamics, everything is winding down...if such is the case, Someone had to wind it up! and Just in case, perhaps, maybe, possibly you were wondering who that someone is...that would be the Lord Jesus Christ! Just an FYI. :0


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 6 2010, 12:02 AM~18998323
> *2nd law of thermodynamics, everything is winding down...if such is the case, Someone had to wind it up! and Just in case, perhaps, maybe, possibly you were wondering who that someone is...that would be the Lord Jesus Christ! Just an FYI. :0
> *


I gotta say to be careful here homie. Physics and the people who KNOW it would be all over a comment like that. You make it sound like the entire universe started with Jesus.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 5 2010, 08:52 PM~18997805
> *Sounds like you are talking in circles here you want to belive someone blew pixie dust and you were created. And how do you know that there was no beginning were you there? I know I wasn't but my faith in God and the bible shows me different.
> *


Not circles, just harder to understand that nothing ever has a beginning. The christian idea that everything had to "start" at some point is what gives way to the idea that something had to start it. Never is a beginning or end ever observed. When you can see something actually being created or destroyed, not just changing form, then you have reason to think somebody is creating it.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 5 2010, 10:02 PM~18998323
> *2nd law of thermodynamics, everything is winding down...if such is the case, Someone had to wind it up! and Just in case, perhaps, maybe, possibly you were wondering who that someone is...that would be the Lord Jesus Christ! Just an FYI. :0
> *


The second law of thermodynamics is an expression of the finding that over time, differences in temperature, pressure, and chemical potential tend to equilibrate in an isolated physical system. It explains the phenomenon of irreversibility in nature. The second law may be expressed in many specific ways, but the first formulation is credited to the German scientist Rudolf Clausius.

In classical thermodynamics, the second law is a basic postulate applicable to any system involving measurable heat transfer, while in statistical thermodynamics, the second law is a fundamental postulate of the assumed randomness of molecular chaos. The second law defines the concept of thermodynamic entropy. :scrutinize: 

High energy meets low energy in the middle? :dunno: Dont know why that means there's a god?


----------



## diehardbomb

:biggrin:


----------



## b2sdad

LOL...you said I make it sound like it all started with Jesus....

It did!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 6 2010, 09:34 AM~19000459
> *LOL...you said I make it sound like it all started with Jesus....
> 
> It did!
> *


According to the bible, wasn't he born 4000 years after the earth was here and 2000 years after the age of dinosaurs?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 5 2010, 07:52 PM~18997805
> *Sounds like you are talking in circles here you want to belive someone blew pixie dust and you were created. And how do you know that there was no beginning were you there? I know I wasn't but my faith in God and the bible shows me different.
> *


Sounds pretty ridiculous doesn't it...oh wait a minute....that's exactly what the bible says happened.

Genesis 2:7
the Lord God formed the man from the dust of the ground and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life, and the man became a living being.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 5 2010, 09:02 PM~18998323
> *2nd law of thermodynamics, everything is winding down...if such is the case, Someone had to wind it up! and Just in case, perhaps, maybe, possibly you were wondering who that someone is...that would be the Lord Jesus Christ! Just an FYI. :0
> *


HUH?! The second law of thermodynamics deals with entropy which is the amount of energy not usable for work in a system. Entropy of one system cannot decrease unless the entropy of another system increases. This is per the first law of thermodynamics. This handoff takes place naturally since everything wants to be in equilibrium. Are you saying God made everything disorderly and the 2nd law of thermodynamics is proof that god exists because this disorder wants equilibrium? Is equilibrium "winding down"?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 5 2010, 09:02 PM~18998323
> *2nd law of thermodynamics, everything is winding down...if such is the case, Someone had to wind it up! and Just in case, perhaps, maybe, possibly you were wondering who that someone is...that would be the Lord Jesus Christ! Just an FYI. :0*


The bible says God created everything. Not Jesus. Jesus was created by god later. Which doesn't really make a lot sense. How can one thing create a third of itself?

Christianity is polytheistic. Islam and Judiasm are the only monotheistic religions.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## vaporizej

I did not receive it from any man, nor was I taught it; rather, I received it by revelation from Jesus Christ. Galatians 1:12


----------



## vaporizej

Colossians 1:21-23 (New International Version)

21 Once you were alienated from God and were enemies in your minds because of[a] your evil behavior. 22 But now he has reconciled you by Christ’s physical body through death to present you holy in his sight, without blemish and free from accusation— 23 if you continue in your faith, established and firm, and do not move from the hope held out in the gospel. This is the gospel that you heard and that has been proclaimed to every creature under heaven, and of which I, Paul, have become a servant.


----------



## vaporizej

Here is a good name for an Impala that glorifies God.
"Deuteronomy 6:4" Or The LORD our God is one LORD; or The LORD is our God, the LORD is one; or The LORD is our God, the LORD alone.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Nov 6 2010, 03:16 PM~19002171
> *Sounds pretty ridiculous doesn't it...oh wait a minute....that's exactly what the bible says happened.
> 
> Genesis 2:7
> the Lord God formed the man from the dust of the ground and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life, and the man became a living being.
> *


Believe me my brother I know what it says in the Bible. That was not the point did you see the words PIXIE DUST.I don't just read the Bible I study it also I am a firm believer in the word of God and no one on this forum especially this Duez fellow is going to change that. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 7 2010, 10:42 AM~19007032
> *Believe me my brother I know what it says in the Bible. That was not the point did you see the words PIXIE DUST.I don't just read the Bible I study it also I am a firm believer in the word of God and no one on this forum especially this Duez fellow is going to change that. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You believe that an alien made Adam live with dinosaurs 6000 years ago? :wow:


----------



## Duez

What the first page of the bible says. :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PEOPLE OF GOD :worship: :worship:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 8 2010, 12:08 PM~19016058
> *PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PEOPLE OF GOD :worship:  :worship:
> *


God is good! :worship:


----------



## regallowlow187

this topic :nosad:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Nov 8 2010, 03:16 PM~19017882
> *God is good! :worship:
> *



ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 8 2010, 08:58 PM~19020440
> *
> ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Prove it.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 8 2010, 10:11 PM~19021116
> *Prove it.
> *


Your still alive and posting on this thread aren't you


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 8 2010, 10:13 PM~19021148
> *Your still alive and posting on this thread aren't you
> *


The sky is blue. That proves god isn't good.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by renegade1+Nov 8 2010, 09:13 PM~19021148-->
> 
> 
> 
> Your still alive and posting on this thread aren't you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahahha.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Nov 9 2010, 09:21 AM~19024537
> *The sky is blue. That proves god isn't good.
> *


Yes it does. Could be full of fire and brim.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 9 2010, 10:21 AM~19024537
> *The sky is blue. That proves god isn't good.
> *


Blue is my favorite color YES it does prove it   He is good


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 9 2010, 10:48 AM~19024720
> *Blue is my favorite color YES it does prove it     He is good
> *


Proved he isn't good. Just like when dogs bark.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 8 2010, 09:11 PM~19021116
> *Prove it.
> *


DON'T HAVE TO PROVE ANYTHING TO U :no: 

BUT U PROVE THAT YOU ARE LOST, BUT WE SERVE AN AWESOME GOD THAT HE GUIDES US BACK 2 THE TRUTH, BUT IT'S UP TO YOU 2 RECEIVE HIM. :loco: 

GOD IS GOOD!!! GOD IS GOOD!!! GOD IS GOOD!!!


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 9 2010, 05:15 PM~19027512
> *Proved he isn't good. Just like when dogs bark.
> *


Boy you must be a very angry at the world kinda person


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 9 2010, 05:55 PM~19027806
> *Boy you must be a very angry at the world kinda person
> *


 :uh: Bible says you have to hate yourself and your family to be a disciple. You must be an angry person.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 9 2010, 09:07 PM~19029490
> *:uh: Bible says you have to hate yourself and your family to be a disciple. You must be an angry person.
> *


Nope loving life and my Lord and Savior. Sorry Duez not going to get me down. How about you whats your out take on life?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 9 2010, 09:34 PM~19029724
> *Nope loving life and my Lord and Savior. Sorry Duez not going to get me down. How about you whats your out take on life?
> *





> *Luke 14:26 (New International Version)
> 
> 26 “If anyone comes to me and does not hate father and mother, wife and children, brothers and sisters—yes, even their own life—such a person cannot be my disciple. *


 I'm with you. I dont listen to the bible either.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 10 2010, 08:53 AM~19032704
> *I'm with you. I dont listen to the bible either.
> *


What the heck are you talking about? Were did you pull that out of what I said :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## vaporizej

Look, arguing doesn't accomplish anything here- back up your statements with scripture. That is what is being sought- answers. And believe me, seek and you shall find.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 9 2010, 08:07 PM~19029490
> *:uh: Bible says you have to hate yourself and your family to be a disciple. You must be an angry person.
> *



TO EMPHASIZE THAT DISCIPLESHIP IS DIFFICULT, JESUS SAID THAT ONE MUST HATE HIS OWN FAMILY AND EVEN HIS OWN LIFE IN ORDER TO BE HIS DISCIPLE. LITERALLY HATING ONE'S FAMILY WOULD HAVE BEEN A VIOLATION OF THE LAW. SINCE JESUS ON SEVERAL OCCASIONS ADMONISHED OTHERS TO FULFILL THE LAW, HE MUST NOT HAVE MEANT HERE THAT ONE SHOULD LITERALLY HATE HIS FAMILY. THE STRESS HERE IS ON THE PRIORITY OF LOVE. ONE'S LOYALTY TO HIS FAMILY OR EVEN TO LIFE ITSELF. INDEED, THOSE WHO DID FOLLOW JESUS AGAINST THEIR FAMILIES DESIRES WERE PROBABLY THOUGHT OF AS HATING THEIR FAMILIES.

GALATIANS CHP. 6 VERSE 7&8

7. BE NOT DECEIVED; GOD IS NOT MOCKED: FOR WHATSOEVER A MAN SOWS, THAT SHALL HE ALSO REAP.

8. FOR THE THAT SOWS THE HIS FLESH SHALL OF THE FLESH REAP CORRUPTION; BUT HE THAT SOWS TO THE SPIRIT SHALL OF THE SPIRIT REAP LIFE EVERLASTING.

duez BEFORE YOU GET ON HERE AND START POSTING UP SCRIPTURES, YOU NEED TO ACTUALLY STUDY ON WHAT THEY REALLY MEAN, INSTEAD OF PUTTING IT ON HERE IN A BAD WAY. ( BECAUSE THE GOD WE SERVE IS NOT THE AUTHOR OF CONFUSION - BUT THE DEVIL IS THE AUTHOR OF CONFUSION ).

SO STOP BEING CONFUSED WITH THE ENEMY & CROSS OVER duez.

FATHER GOD WE THANK YOU FOR ANOTHER DAY TO SPEAK YOUR WORD ( IN JESUS NAME )...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! 

PEOPLE OF GOD PRAISE THE LORD!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

JESUS IS LORD!!! TODAY, TOMORROW, & FOREVER.

WE W :worship: O :worship: R :worship: S :worship: H :worship: I :worship: P :worship: YOU. HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

BE ENCOURAGED - NOT DISCOURAGED

BE BLESSED - NOT STRESSED

IF GOD BEFORE US WHO CAN BE AGAINST US PEOPLE OF GOD. ( NOTHING @ ALL ).

AWESOME GOD WE SERVE :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 10 2010, 01:57 PM~19034512
> *TO EMPHASIZE THAT DISCIPLESHIP IS DIFFICULT, JESUS SAID THAT ONE MUST HATE HIS OWN FAMILY AND EVEN HIS OWN LIFE IN ORDER TO BE HIS DISCIPLE. LITERALLY HATING ONE'S FAMILY WOULD HAVE BEEN A VIOLATION OF THE LAW. SINCE JESUS ON SEVERAL OCCASIONS ADMONISHED OTHERS TO FULFILL THE LAW, HE MUST NOT HAVE MEANT HERE THAT ONE SHOULD LITERALLY HATE HIS FAMILY. THE STRESS HERE IS ON THE PRIORITY OF LOVE. ONE'S LOYALTY TO HIS FAMILY OR EVEN TO LIFE ITSELF. INDEED, THOSE WHO DID FOLLOW JESUS AGAINST THEIR FAMILIES DESIRES WERE PROBABLY THOUGHT OF AS HATING THEIR FAMILIES.
> 
> GALATIANS CHP. 6 VERSE 7&8
> 
> 7. BE NOT DECEIVED; GOD IS NOT MOCKED: FOR WHATSOEVER A MAN SOWS, THAT SHALL HE ALSO REAP.
> 
> 8. FOR THE THAT SOWS THE HIS FLESH SHALL OF THE FLESH REAP CORRUPTION; BUT HE THAT SOWS TO THE SPIRIT SHALL OF THE SPIRIT REAP LIFE EVERLASTING.
> 
> duez BEFORE YOU GET ON HERE AND START POSTING UP SCRIPTURES, YOU NEED TO ACTUALLY STUDY ON WHAT THEY REALLY MEAN, INSTEAD OF PUTTING IT ON HERE IN A BAD WAY. ( BECAUSE THE GOD WE SERVE IS NOT THE AUTHOR OF CONFUSION - BUT THE DEVIL IS THE AUTHOR OF CONFUSION ).
> 
> SO STOP BEING CONFUSED WITH THE ENEMY & CROSS OVER duez.
> 
> FATHER GOD WE THANK YOU FOR ANOTHER DAY TO SPEAK YOUR WORD ( IN JESUS NAME )...
> *


Right what they mean, not actually what they say right? Because kill your wife with rocks could be taken the wrong way.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 10 2010, 09:31 AM~19032880
> *What the heck are you talking about? Were did you pull that out of what I said :0  :0
> *


Sorry. I thought you didn't hate your family and yourself like the bible says you should.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 10 2010, 12:34 PM~19034070
> *Look, arguing doesn't accomplish anything here- back up your statements with scripture.  That is what is being sought- answers.  And believe me, seek and you shall find.
> *


These people need to seek a library and find more than 1 book.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 10 2010, 04:12 PM~19035060
> *These people need to seek a library and find more than 1 book.
> *


Christians dont need to seek no more books in the library because we have thee book. And we serve The King of kings and the Lord of Lords, we know the way, the truth, and the life, and its all in the one only book we need.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 10 2010, 03:32 PM~19035217
> *Christians dont need to seek no more books in the library because we have thee book. And we serve The King of kings and the Lord of Lords, we know the way, the truth, and the life, and its all in the one only book we need.
> *


I don't be needing to no's scool stuff becuz i noes bible stuff, :uh:


----------



## Duez

Education can't hurt. Might even make you realize the foolishness of the bible.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 10 2010, 02:32 PM~19035217
> *Christians dont need to seek no more books in the library because we have thee book. And we serve The King of kings and the Lord of Lords, we know the way, the truth, and the life, and its all in the one only book we need.
> *


AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

SOMETIMES BROTHER WE JUST HAVE TO PRAY FOR THEM & LEAVE IT TO ( GOD ).

THE WORD OF GOD SAYS:

GENESIS CHP. 6 VERSE 3

3. THEN THE LORD SAID, " MY SPIRIT WILL NOT PUT UP WITH HUMANS FOR SUCH A LONG TIME, FOR THEY ARE ONLY MORTAL FLESH. IN THE FUTURE, THEY WILL LIVE NO MORE THAN 120 YEARS."

THE BOOK OF ETERNAL LIFE ( BIBLE - GOD'S WORD :worship: ). THE ONLY BOOK WE WILL EVER NEED...

HAVE A BLESS EVENING BROTHER IN JESUS NAME!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 10 2010, 05:46 PM~19036117
> *AMEN BROTHER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> SOMETIMES BROTHER WE JUST HAVE TO PRAY FOR THEM & LEAVE IT TO ( GOD ).
> 
> THE WORD OF GOD SAYS:
> 
> GENESIS CHP. 6 VERSE 3
> 
> 3. THEN THE LORD SAID, " MY SPIRIT WILL NOT PUT UP WITH HUMANS FOR SUCH A LONG TIME, FOR THEY ARE ONLY MORTAL FLESH. IN THE FUTURE, THEY WILL LIVE NO MORE THAN 120 YEARS."
> 
> THE BOOK OF ETERNAL LIFE ( BIBLE - GOD'S WORD :worship: ). THE ONLY BOOK WE WILL EVER NEED...
> 
> HAVE A BLESS EVENING BROTHER IN JESUS NAME!!!
> *


----------



## Duez




----------



## 1229

why the fuck do all those "christian" pieces of shit keep protesting at soldiers funerals???


holding up signs that say "THANK GOD FOR IED's" and shit like that??????????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Nov 10 2010, 02:36 PM~19035249-->
> 
> 
> 
> Education can't hurt. Might even make you realize the foolishness of the bible.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read more then just them bible stories! and highly educated too!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Nov 11 2010, 06:30 AM~19041224
> *why the fuck do all those "christian" pieces of shit keep protesting at soldiers funerals???
> holding up signs that say "THE GOD FOR IED's" and shit like that??????????
> *


I wish God would smite those foolz. Those are wolves in sheep cloths. Dem-ans like to pose as good folks too!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 11 2010, 10:12 AM~19041609
> *Those are wolves in sheep cloths.
> *


so are 99% of bible thumpers. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 11 2010, 08:28 AM~19041686
> *so are 99% of bible thumpers. :uh:
> *


well I cant say all that . And i don't bible thump. But there are some who over do the Jesus preaching and only learn about the bible when they get on lock down or when they need something.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 11 2010, 09:12 AM~19041609
> *I read more then just them bible stories! and highly educated too!
> I wish God would smite those foolz. Those are wolves in sheep cloths. Dem-ans like to pose as good folks too!!
> *


That's probably why you dont know how much hate is taught in the bible. :thumbsup: Good for you though. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 10 2010, 05:00 PM~19036217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LAUGH NOW & CRY LATER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 10 2010, 06:46 PM~19036117
> *AMEN BROTHER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> SOMETIMES BROTHER WE JUST HAVE TO PRAY FOR THEM & LEAVE IT TO ( GOD ).
> 
> THE WORD OF GOD SAYS:
> 
> GENESIS CHP. 6 VERSE 3
> 
> 3. THEN THE LORD SAID, " MY SPIRIT WILL NOT PUT UP WITH HUMANS FOR SUCH A LONG TIME, FOR THEY ARE ONLY MORTAL FLESH. IN THE FUTURE, THEY WILL LIVE NO MORE THAN 120 YEARS."
> 
> THE BOOK OF ETERNAL LIFE ( BIBLE - GOD'S WORD :worship: ). THE ONLY BOOK WE WILL EVER NEED...
> 
> HAVE A BLESS EVENING BROTHER IN JESUS NAME!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Nov 10 2010, 02:32 PM~19035217-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Christians dont need to seek no more books in the library because we have thee book.* And we serve The King of kings and the Lord of Lords, we know the way, the truth, and the life, and its all in the one only book we need.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 10 2010, 04:46 PM~19036117
> *THE BOOK OF ETERNAL LIFE ( BIBLE - GOD'S WORD :worship: ). THE ONLY BOOK WE WILL EVER NEED...
> *


So, are you referring to other religious books or all books (i.e. text books used in school, novels, biography’s, etc.)?

Are you saying that graduating from high school and getting a college degree is meaningless because studying the bible is a sufficient education?


----------



## rzarock

I think this is a good example that can be applied to ALL religions. 

http://www.wtol.com/Global/story.asp?S=13402440

Everyone is convinced they understand what is expected of them and what is required to make their "God" happy with them. But, at the end of the day, nobody knows what "God" is really all about, or what he/she/it is or isn't.

You can believe in "God" and still understand, scientifically, the world around you. It's ignorant to disregard the scientific achievements made over the years. If anything, religious people should embrace mans understanding of science as a gift from "God". The ability to understand such complex things as nature is not easy.


----------



## renegade1

All I know is that I Thank God and praise him every day for all that he has given me and done in my life through the rough times I have been going through. I know without him in my life I would have been lost. And I know no matter what others might think and I know you know who you are on this forum I give all my praise and Thanks to my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. AMEN. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 11:56 AM~19051650
> *All I know is that I Thank God and praise him every day for all that he has given me and done in my life through the rough times I have been going through. I know without him in my life I would have been lost. And I know no matter what others might think and I know you know who you are on this forum I give all my praise and Thanks to my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. AMEN. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I know what you mean. Without space dog, I wouldn't have my health, my family, who know. Praise you space dog. :worship:


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2010, 12:07 PM~19051739
> *I know what you mean. Without space dog, I wouldn't have my health, my family, who know. Praise you space dog. :worship:
> *


Come judgement day I can't wait to see if your so called space dog is going to help you


----------



## b2sdad

"The fool says in his heart there is no God"
Psalms 14:1

:wow:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 12 2010, 12:31 PM~19052344
> *"The fool says in his heart there is no God"
> Psalms 14:1
> 
> :wow:
> *


Why can this (Psalms 14:1) be interpreted literally but this (Luke 14:26) cannot?

Luke 14:26
If anyone comes to me and does not hate his father and mother, his wife and children, his brothers and sisters—yes, even his own life—he cannot be my disciple.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 12:10 PM~19051763
> *Come judgement day I can't wait to see if your so called space dog is going to help you
> *


Space dog brings the judgment. :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 12 2010, 01:31 PM~19052344
> *"The fool says in his heart there is no God"
> Psalms 14:1
> 
> :wow:
> *


No way. It says that in one book and nowhere else on the planet? Especially a 2000 year old book from Israel, then it must be accurate. :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 10:56 AM~19051650
> *All I know is that I Thank God and praise him every day for all that he has given me and done in my life through the rough times I have been going through. I know without him in my life I would have been lost. And I know no matter what others might think and I know you know who you are on this forum I give all my praise and Thanks to my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. AMEN. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


WE CONTINUE TO WORSHIP YOU, HALLELUJAH, HALLELUJAH, WE WORSHIP YOU FOR WHO YOU ARE, YOU ARE GOOD, ALL THE TIME, ALL THE TIME, YOU ARE GOOD...

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER, WE AS PEOPLE OF GOD WILL CONTINUE ON DOING WHAT THUS SAID THE LORD. DESPITE OF ANY DARKNESS ON THIS TOPIC. FATHER GOD YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE :worship: :worship: :worship: 

THANK YOU JESUS!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 12 2010, 05:58 PM~19054217
> *WE CONTINUE TO WORSHIP YOU, HALLELUJAH, HALLELUJAH, WE WORSHIP YOU FOR WHO YOU ARE, YOU ARE GOOD, ALL THE TIME, ALL THE TIME, YOU ARE GOOD...
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER, WE AS PEOPLE OF GOD WILL CONTINUE ON DOING WHAT THUS SAID THE LORD. DESPITE OF ANY DARKNESS ON THIS TOPIC. FATHER GOD YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> <span style='font-family:Geneva'>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>WHO ARE YOU TYPING TOO? DOES THIS JESUS GUY GET ON LAYITLOW?*


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2010, 02:00 PM~19052552
> *Space dog brings the judgment.  :wow:
> *


Maybe in your crazy mixed up little world but not mine sorry


----------



## Mack10

*Thank you Father for today.....Thank you for all the miracles that you provide for me and my family,... In the name of Jesus Christ.....AMEN*


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 07:18 PM~19054806
> *Maybe in your crazy mixed up little world but not mine sorry
> *


Nope, in your crazy mixed up world it's another alien in outer space that you can speak to telepathically.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2010, 06:17 PM~19054340
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco: WHO ARE YOU TYPING TOO? DOES THIS JESUS GUY GET ON LAYITLOW?
> *


Are you just an angry Christian sounds like you know alot about Christianity but you are always putting it down and sounding angry about it. Just wondering.


----------



## Duez

This is Jesus. Stop posting messages to me on this website. Go to my website www.howtomakeaplanet.com where my assistant spacedog and I will show you how to create a planet with dinosaurs and people on it in under 6 days.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2010, 09:53 PM~19055869
> *Nope, in your crazy mixed up world it's another alien in outer space that you can speak to telepathically.
> *


So who's this space dog guy you talk so highly about. Do you speak to him at all telepathically? Let me know so we can all pray for him as well as you OK.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by _Jesus__@Nov 12 2010, 10:00 PM~19055927
> *This is Jesus. Stop posting messages to me on this website. Go to my website www.howtomakeaplanet.com where my assistant spacedog and I will show you how to create a planet with dinosaurs and people on it in under 6 days.
> *


Get a life my friend


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 09:55 PM~19055886
> *Are you just an angry Christian sounds like you know alot about Christianity but you are always putting it down and sounding angry about it. Just wondering.
> *


People that say god is good and the bible is the truth, know very little about it. Anybody who has actually read the bible would see that it doesn't add up to what we observe everyday. The bible is fiction and the hate described in it could never be perceived as good by anybody who has read it.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 10:00 PM~19055931
> *So who's this space dog guy you talk so highly about. Do you speak to him at all telepathically? Let me know so we can all pray for him as well as you OK.
> *


Space dog is who created you 200 years ago, right after he made the planet out of dog chow.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2010, 10:03 PM~19055956
> *People that say god is good and the bible is the truth, know very little about it. Anybody who has actually read the bible would see that it doesn't add up to what we observe everyday. The bible is fiction and the hate described in it could never be perceived as good by anybody who has read it.
> *


So have you read it and again I ask you, Are you a anrgry Christian?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 10:56 AM~19051650
> *All I know is that I Thank God and praise him every day for all that he has given me and done in my life through the rough times I have been going through. I know without him in my life I would have been lost. And I know no matter what others might think and I know you know who you are on this forum I give all my praise and Thanks to my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. AMEN. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



*God is good.. N you know for all them nutty people who get on her talking crazy, especially on this topic, they r receiving the word. God is everywhere.. If he is in our hearts, then he is especially in this Forum/ Topic and in our lives.. All we have to do is ask him into our lives n he will be there...... :biggrin: *


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2010, 10:04 PM~19055965
> *Space dog is who created you 200 years ago, right after he made the planet out of dog chow.
> *


WOW what brand my dogs eat Pedigree?


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Nov 12 2010, 10:10 PM~19056021
> *God is good.. N you know for all them nutty people who get on her talking crazy, especially on this topic, they  r receiving the word.  God is everywhere.. If he is in our hearts, then he is especially in this Forum/ Topic and in our lives.. All we have to do is ask him into our lives n he will be there...... :biggrin:
> *


AMEN Brother all we can do is keep trying to save that which is lost or mislead


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 09:13 PM~19056036
> *AMEN Brother all we can do is keep trying to save that which is lost or mislead
> *


*Bruh, as sons of our Heavenly Father, all we can do is pray. It is on that individual to get themselves into Heaven..We can try to encourage them but the END result is on them *


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Nov 12 2010, 10:19 PM~19056102
> *Bruh, as sons of our Heavenly Father, all we can do is pray.  It is on that individual to get themselves into Heaven..We can try to encourage them but the END result is on them
> *


How well I know that. I Just know that come the day of Judgement I know were I will be and that is Heaven and know matter what anyone says that is what I believe and were my faith will be always


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 10:09 PM~19056000
> *So have you read it and again I ask you, Are you a anrgry Christian?
> *


I have read it. I am not a christian nor should you be.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Nov 12 2010, 10:10 PM~19056021
> *<span style='color:blue'>I teach you the words of your god. The words that you have to ignore in order to insist on him being good. Read the bible, dont just let somebody read the happy parts to you right before they ask you for money.*


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2010, 10:32 PM~19056192
> *I have read it. I am not a christian nor should you be.
> *


SO what does the truth hurt or do you just want to ignore it?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 10:11 PM~19056025
> *WOW what brand my dogs eat Pedigree?
> *


Sound stupid right? An alien in space that makes planets.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2010, 10:34 PM~19056210
> *I teach you the words of your god. The words that you have to ignore in order to insist on him being good. Read the bible, dont just let somebody read the happy parts to you right before they ask you for money.
> *


Ya just like everyone that fills out an entry form to show a car then pay to show it or is that different?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1+Nov 12 2010, 10:35 PM~19056212-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO what does the truth hurt or do you just want to ignore it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2010, 10:03 PM~19055956
> *People that say god is good and the bible is the truth, know very little about it. Anybody who has actually read the bible would see that it doesn't add up to what we observe everyday. The bible is fiction and the hate described in it could never be perceived as good by anybody who has read it.
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 10:37 PM~19056228
> *Ya just like everyone that fills out an entry form to show a car then pay to show it  or is that different?
> *


Eh what? Car show judges aren't promising you stuff that you'll get paid after you're dead.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 10:13 PM~19056036
> *AMEN Brother all we can do is keep trying to save that which is lost or mislead
> *


Lost is thinking that you're going to outer space after you die to live forever in a golden paradise with 80 virgins. :wow:


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2010, 10:38 PM~19056234
> *Eh what? Car show judges aren't promising you stuff that you'll get paid after you're dead.
> *


Hate to burst your bubble but God was around way before car club judges promising everlasting lfe to those who believe the the Lord Jesus Christ


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Mack10+Nov 12 2010, 08:07 PM~19055530-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU JESUS!!!</span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 11:47 AM~18959074
> *1 Peter 3:7
> Likewise, husbands, live with your wives in an understanding way, showing honor to the woman as the weaker vessel, since they are heirs with you of the grace of life, so that your prayers may not be hindered.
> 
> Romans 13:1-7
> 
> Let every person be subject to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those that exist have been instituted by God. Therefore whoever resists the authorities resists what God has appointed, and those who resist will incur judgment. For rulers are not a terror to good conduct, but to bad. Would you have no fear of the one who is in authority? Then do what is good, and you will receive his approval, for he is God's servant for your good. But if you do wrong, be afraid, for he does not bear the sword in vain. For he is the servant of God, an avenger who carries out God's wrath on the wrongdoer. Therefore one must be in subjection, not only to avoid God's wrath but also for the sake of conscience.
> 
> Deuteronomy 20:10-12
> “When you draw near to a city to fight against it, offer terms of peace to it. And if it responds to you peaceably and it opens to you, then all the people who are found in it shall do forced labor for you and shall serve you. But if it makes no peace with you, but makes war against you, then you shall besiege it.
> 
> Deuteronomy 20:7
> And is there any man who has betrothed a wife and has not taken her? Let him go back to his house, lest he die in the battle and another man take her.’
> 
> Deuteronomy 7:1-26
> “When the Lord your God brings you into the land that you are entering to take possession of it, and clears away many nations before you, the Hittites, the Girgashites, the Amorites, the Canaanites, the Perizzites, the Hivites, and the Jebusites, seven nations more numerous and mightier than yourselves, and when the Lord your God gives them over to you, and you defeat them, then you must devote them to complete destruction. You shall make no covenant with them and show no mercy to them. You shall not intermarry with them, giving your daughters to their sons or taking their daughters for your sons, for they would turn away your sons from following me, to serve other gods. Then the anger of the Lord would be kindled against you, and he would destroy you quickly. But thus shall you deal with them: you shall break down their altars and dash in pieces their pillars and chop down their Asherim and burn their carved images with fire.
> 
> Leviticus 24:17-22
> “Whoever takes a human life shall surely be put to death. Whoever takes an animal's life shall make it good, life for life. If anyone injures his neighbor, as he has done it shall be done to him, fracture for fracture, eye for eye, tooth for tooth; whatever injury he has given a person shall be given to him. Whoever kills an animal shall make it good, and whoever kills a person shall be put to death. ...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Nov 1 2010, 11:28 AM~18958934
> *These verses are what led the Crusaders to think they needed to convert or kill all "non believers"
> 
> Romans 13:4
> For he is God's servant for your good. But if you do wrong, be afraid, for he does not bear the sword in vain. For he is the servant of God, an avenger who carries out God's wrath on the wrongdoer.
> 
> Psalm 144:1
> Of David. Blessed be the Lord, my rock, who trains my hands for war, and my fingers for battle.
> 
> 
> Matthew 26:52-54
> Then Jesus said to him, “Put your sword back into its place. For all who take the sword will perish by the sword. Do you think that I cannot appeal to my Father, and he will at once send me more than twelve legions of angels? But how then should the Scriptures be fulfilled, that it must be so?”
> 
> Exodus 21:24-25
> Eye for eye, tooth for tooth, hand for hand, foot for foot, burn for burn, wound for wound, stripe for stripe
> *


----------



## rzarock

Yay for god killing everyone!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 10:45 PM~19056280
> *Hate to burst your bubble but God was around way before car club judges promising everlasting lfe to those who believe the the Lord Jesus Christ
> *


Car show judges dont do that. :wow:


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2010, 10:41 PM~19056253
> *Lost is thinking that you're going to outer space after you die to live forever in a golden paradise with 80 virgins.  :wow:
> *


No it's a place called Heaven and your right it will be paradise and the thing about 80 vigins well that might be in your own little fantasy world


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2010, 10:57 PM~19056367
> *Car show judges dont do that.  :wow:
> *


You got that right they dont do they. Only the Lord does


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Nov 12 2010, 10:54 PM~19056335
> *Yay for god killing everyone!!!
> *


Where did this come from?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 10:00 PM~19056395
> *Where did this come from?
> *


The bible


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Nov 12 2010, 11:01 PM~19056406
> *The bible
> *


So what you are saying God is a killer? And if so where does it quote that in the Bible. I think what you mean is that he gives people the choice or is that Satans work?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 10:13 PM~19056504
> *So what you are saying God is a killer? And if so where does it quote that in the Bible. I think what you mean is that he gives people the choice or is that Satans work?
> *


Did you not read any of the passages posted above the one where I said "yay for god killing everyone"? Have you really read the bible? There's more killing in that book than in a bad Arnie movie.


Yes the abrahamic (christian/jewish/muslim) god is a killer, he is jealous, he sins and does not love everyone. If there really is a god I hope it is nothing like the abrahamic god man has created.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Nov 12 2010, 11:22 PM~19056558
> *Did you not read any of the passages posted above the one where I said "yay for god killing everyone"? Have you really read the bible? There's more killing in that book than in a bad Arnie movie.
> Yes the abrahamic (christian/jewish/muslim) god is a killer, he is jealous, he sins and does not love everyone. If there really is a god I hope it is nothing like the abrahamic god man has created.
> *


Yes I do read the Bible and again were does it say that God is the one doing the killing. He did not even kill his son Jesus it was the Jews.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Nov 12 2010, 10:34 PM~19056210-->
> 
> 
> 
> I teach you the words of your god. The words that you have to ignore in order to insist on him being good. Read the bible, dont just let somebody read the happy parts to you right before they ask you for money.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 10:37 PM~19056228
> *Ya just like everyone that fills out an entry form to show a car then pay to show it  or is that different?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 12 2010, 10:38 PM~19056234
> *Eh what? Car show judges aren't promising you stuff that you'll get paid after you're dead.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 10:45 PM~19056280
> *Hate to burst your bubble but God was around way before car club judges promising everlasting lfe to those who believe the the Lord Jesus Christ
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 12 2010, 10:57 PM~19056367
> *Car show judges dont do that.  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-renegade1_@Nov 12 2010, 10:59 PM~19056386
> *You got that right they dont do they. Only the Lord does
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2010, 01:02 PM~19052565
> *No way. It says that in one book and nowhere else on the planet? Especially a 2000 year old book from Israel, then it must be accurate.  :wow:
> *


I think it's funny when I use this bible verse... Duez has something "profound" to say! 

So what's your alternative...
Let me guess, Aliens...., or maybe hope in "yourself" because you create your own destiny?
Jesus Christ offers eternal life.... He already paid the price!
All you have to do is believe! Jesus Christ did something in my heart when I accepted him as Lord in my life, before I used to be a gang member, drug dealer, and a very cruel person all the way around!


----------



## b2sdad

Fieldy from Korn gets saved...

All the brothers in the Lord should see this!


Yes sir.... :biggrin:


----------



## b2sdad

Also from Korn....Brian "Head" Welch

Another Testimony of the POWER of Jesus!


----------



## b2sdad

One more time for the JESUS Haters, in the house

Frome Biker to Born Again!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 13 2010, 09:57 AM~19058286
> *I think it's funny when I use this bible verse... Duez has something "profound" to say!
> 
> So what's your alternative...
> Let me guess, Aliens...., or maybe hope in "yourself" because you create your own destiny?
> Jesus Christ offers eternal life.... He already paid the price!
> All you have to do is believe! Jesus Christ did something in my heart when I accepted him as Lord in my life, before I used to be a gang member, drug dealer, and a very cruel person all the way around!
> *


If it was real, you wouldn't have to try so hard to "believe". 
Aliens making people is what christians (you) believe.
Most christians I've met are criminals, drug addicts, alcoholics, basically people that can't live their lives right.
Can't collect on your eternal life, because you'll be dead.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 13 2010, 11:10 AM~19058611
> *One more time for the JESUS Haters, in the house
> 
> Frome Biker to Born Again!
> *


Bikers are evil people. :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 13 2010, 11:00 AM~19058555
> *Fieldy from Korn gets saved...
> 
> All the brothers in the Lord should see this!
> Yes sir.... :biggrin:
> *


Another violent drug addict. Glad theirs a church right down the road that these violent drug addicts can meet at. :uh:


----------



## b2sdad

LOL....i bet you wouldn't say that to there face....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 13 2010, 02:13 PM~19059436
> *LOL....i bet you wouldn't say that to there face....
> *


Nope. I stay away from violent drug addicts that speak telepathically to aliens that make dinosaurs. hno:


----------



## b2sdad

Yeah, I thought so....lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

LIGHT & DARK DON'T MIX :no: 

LET YOUR LIGHT SO SHINE TO GLORIFY OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :angel: 

DARKNESS HAS NO LIGHT IN IT - SO IF YOU ARE IN THE DARK THAT'S BECAUSE YOU CHOOSE TO BE & THAT IS FLESH, SINS, & ALL THE THINGS OF THE ENEMY (DEVIL). 

BECAUSE IF THE KINGDOM OF GOD IS IN U & ME, WHICH IS THE LIGHT, THEN WE HAVE NO DARKNESS. 

CHOOSE WHOM U WILL SERVE THIS DAY ( YOU CAN'T SERVE GOD & THE DEVIL ).

AS FOR ME & MY FAMILY WE WILL SERVE THE LORD ALL THE WAY UNTIL HE RETURNS :worship: :worship: :worship: 

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## Duez

Light is nothing more than photons!!! Praise the frequency of light waves that are visible to human eyes!!!! <---If I chose red, the waves being fired into your eyes by your computer screen would be farther apart.


----------



## bigtroubles1

Um qUestion my people, I got brand new batteries. But after like 10 licks of the switch they're dead, what could be tha problem ?


----------



## Duez

Did you pray for god to charge them?


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 14 2010, 05:45 PM~19066550
> *Did you pray for god to charge them?
> *


come on bro its a serious question.. they were fully xharged


----------



## 1229

:uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 13 2010, 12:10 PM~19058611
> *One more time for the JESUS Haters, in the house
> 
> Frome Biker to Born Again!
> *


just because he got saved doesnt mean he isnt still doing what he loves (being a biker). :uh:


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 14 2010, 06:43 PM~19067333
> *just because he got saved doesnt mean he isnt still doing what he loves (being a biker). :uh:
> *



nobody said he wasn't....

but now he gets to tell others about Jesus, instead of using his name as a curse word.


----------



## b2sdad

Another Testimony about JESUS!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOD IS GOOD!

GOD IS ABLE!

GOD IS EVERLASTING!

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 14 2010, 09:10 PM~19067635
> *nobody said he wasn't....
> 
> but now he gets to tell others about Jesus, instead of using his name as a curse word.
> *


your the one that implied it, by saying "from biker to born again"


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 11 2010, 08:30 AM~19041224
> *why the fuck do all those "christian" pieces of shit keep protesting at soldiers funerals???
> holding up signs that say "THANK GOD FOR IED's" and shit like that??????????
> *


nobody has any answers??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Had a good weekend! celabrated our churchs annv. 



Also met brotha Byron Cage and heard him minister in song and praise..













































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBtjP31ZIlQ

cant get imbedder to work!!!! :angry:


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 15 2010, 08:46 AM~19071489
> *your the one that implied it, by saying "from biker to born again"
> *



No I didn't.... I am still a lowrider, and will always be! At the same time I am a born again Christian. I never said that, YOU did .


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 15 2010, 08:47 AM~19071494
> *nobody has any answers??
> *


What do you want to hear Jason. I mean they are crazy and I personally would throw bibles at them if they where doing that. Its not right. But so are a lot of other things.


----------



## b2sdad

"My soul was empty"

:biggrin:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Whats up believer's?


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Nov 16 2010, 12:16 PM~19082661
> *Whats up believer's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Well done! :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Thanks, Love Shai Linne's style and skill. God has blessed that man


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## b2sdad

I enjoyed it...very well said!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 15 2010, 01:48 PM~19072787
> *What do you want to hear Jason. I mean they are crazy and I personally would throw bibles at them if they where doing that. Its not right. But so are a lot of other things.
> *


like you are pretending to be a christian thats not right


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 14 2010, 07:10 PM~19067635
> *nobody said he wasn't....
> 
> but now he gets to tell others about Jesus, instead of using his name as a curse word.
> *


AMEN ON DAT 1 WITTA HAM SAMMICH!  :angel: :angel: Haters never prosper but Christ the Lord Forever Will. 

"Dont hate the player hate the game"

Well... "Dont hate the creater of Love, hate the creator of hate!" 

!Make---Since!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 17 2010, 02:18 PM~19093105
> *like you are pretending to be a christian thats not right
> *


How do you pretend to pretend you're in direct contact with telepathic space aliens? :wow:


----------



## b2sdad

Powerful Testimony


----------



## IMPNRIVI

I would like to ask all of my Christian brothers to please pray for my friend, Jesse Valadez, Sr. His cancer came back and is currently in the hospital getting ready to begin his chemo. This will be much appreciated.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

^^^ Sorry to hear man, you got it!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 18 2010, 12:57 PM~19100847
> *Powerful Testimony
> 
> 
> *


Yea, I have seen him before bro. Great man of God, thanks for sharing!


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Nov 18 2010, 11:17 AM~19101572
> *Yea, I have seen him before bro. Great man of God, thanks for sharing!
> *



Not a problem...


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by IMPNRIVI_@Nov 18 2010, 10:39 AM~19101228
> *I would like to ask all of my Christian brothers to please pray for my friend, Jesse Valadez, Sr. His cancer came back and is currently in the hospital getting ready to begin his chemo. This will be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Will do!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by IMPNRIVI_@Nov 18 2010, 10:39 AM~19101228
> *I would like to ask all of my Christian brothers to please pray for my friend, Jesse Valadez, Sr. His cancer came back and is currently in the hospital getting ready to begin his chemo. This will be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my prayers are with him


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## rzarock

Always liked this tune.


----------



## b2sdad

TTT, for the Lord!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 19 2010, 04:00 PM~19112348
> *TTT, for the Lord!
> *


  Thank You.


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by IMPNRIVI_@Nov 18 2010, 09:39 AM~19101228
> *I would like to ask all of my Christian brothers to please pray for my friend, Jesse Valadez, Sr. His cancer came back and is currently in the hospital getting ready to begin his chemo. This will be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



God willing, he will pull through!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Good mornin! ! :biggrin:


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 19 2010, 09:48 PM~19115038
> * Thank You.
> *



LOL....You thought I meant you... :cheesy: 

Get real...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## IMPNRIVI

One more prayer request for my christian brothers. I just found out that another good friend of mine from our club, David Montes, had a stroke over the weekend and is now partially paralyzed. He is in ICU. Please, please lift him up to the Lord. I was talking to him just last week and he was telling me how he is getting back on track with his relationship with the Lord. Thank you brothers!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by IMPNRIVI_@Nov 18 2010, 10:39 AM~19101228
> *I would like to ask all of my Christian brothers to please pray for my friend, Jesse Valadez, Sr. His cancer came back and is currently in the hospital getting ready to begin his chemo. This will be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES SIR WILL DO

ISAIAH CHP.53 VERSE 5

5. BUT HE WAS WOUNDED FOR OUR TRANSGRESSIONS, HE WAS BRUISED FOR OUR INIQUITIES: THE CHASTISEMENT OF OUR PEACE WAS UPON HIM; AND WITH HIS STRIPES WE ARE HEALED.

WE AS PEOPLE OF GOD ARE CLAIMING THAT BROTHER JESSE VALADEZ IS HEALED IN THE NAME OF OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST AMEN.

BROTHER IMPNRIVI, JUST CLAIM IT IN JESUS NAME, & IT WILL BE DONE.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 22 2010, 12:28 PM~19132667
> *YES SIR WILL DO
> 
> ISAIAH CHP.53 VERSE 5
> 
> 5. BUT HE WAS WOUNDED FOR OUR TRANSGRESSIONS, HE WAS BRUISED FOR OUR INIQUITIES: THE CHASTISEMENT OF OUR PEACE WAS UPON HIM; AND WITH HIS STRIPES WE ARE HEALED.
> 
> WE AS PEOPLE OF GOD ARE CLAIMING THAT BROTHER JESSE VALADEZ IS HEALED IN THE NAME OF OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST AMEN.
> 
> BROTHER IMPNRIVI, JUST CLAIM IT IN JESUS NAME, & IT WILL BE DONE.
> *


 :0 Did you seriously just cure cancer?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 22 2010, 12:03 PM~19132932
> *:0 Did you seriously just cure cancer?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by duez_@Nov 22 2010, 12:03 PM~19132932
> *:0 Did you seriously just cure cancer?
> *


OBVIOUSLY NOT ME, BUT MY LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST CAN DO ALL THINGS, & YOUR TIME IS NEAR :biggrin: .


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!

THANK YOU JESUS! PRAISE THE LORD! YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISED!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PEOPLE OF GOD DESPITE OF ANYTHING NEGATIVE ON HERE, JUST REMEMBER THAT GOD IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO.

BE ENCOURAGED PEOPLE OF GOD & NOT DISCOURAGED

GOD IS ABLE! GOD IS ABLE! GOD IS ABLE! GOD IS GOOD!!!


----------



## b2sdad

Yes, I agree. To God be all the glory! Church was awesome on Sunday! We are having a special Thanksgiving service this Wednesday!


----------



## leo

:wave:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 23 2010, 03:22 PM~19144287
> *OBVIOUSLY NOT ME, BUT MY LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST CAN DO ALL THINGS, & YOUR TIME IS NEAR :biggrin: .
> *


Still, that guy no longer has cancer because of your post on layitlow. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOD IS GOOD!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## b2sdad

Happy Thanksgiving ! Brothers and Sisters, may God bless and keep you this day, please remember to reflect on all that God has given to you... Health, Housing, jobs, and yes even your lowrider!

JESUS is Lord!


----------



## Duez

If your god would have answered their prayers, we wouldn't be having Thanksgiving.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 25 2010, 07:14 AM~19160283
> *If your god would have answered their prayers, we wouldn't be having Thanksgiving.
> *


Maybe he did by sending the smarter Natives to show them how to harvest for them self and live of the land.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 25 2010, 12:23 PM~19161497
> *Maybe he did by sending the smarter Natives to show them how to harvest for them self and live of the land.
> *


I know it's early but.......
96ROADMASTER Posted on: Yesterday, 07:02 PM 


lets chat! 


Group: Members
Posts: 4,035
Joined: Jun 2008
From: MexiCali to Goldsburro NC !
Member No.: 67,216


QUOTE(tooly @ Nov 24 2010, 12:56 PM) 
I want to wish yous a good thanksgiving! 

Don't eat to much! 


Whites should be thankful Natives and slave descendants don't raise up and beat the shit out of them!! 
Forum: Off Topic · Post Preview: #19155139 · Replies: 25 · Views: 137 

and he calls himself a christian


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 25 2010, 10:31 AM~19161553
> *I know it's early but.......
> 96ROADMASTER Posted on: Yesterday, 07:02 PM
> lets chat!
> Group: Members
> Posts: 4,035
> Joined: Jun 2008
> From: MexiCali to Goldsburro NC !
> Member No.: 67,216
> QUOTE(tooly @ Nov 24 2010, 12:56 PM)
> I want to wish yous a good thanksgiving!
> 
> Don't eat to much!
> Whites should be thankful Natives and slave descendants don't raise up and beat the shit out of them!!
> Forum: Off Topic · Post Preview: #19155139 · Replies: 25 · Views: 137
> 
> and he calls himself a christian
> *


 :uh:


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 25 2010, 11:23 AM~19161497
> *Maybe he did by sending the smarter Natives to show them how to harvest for them self and live of the land.
> *


Good for you Hommie. Well said


----------



## NIMSTER64

Hope everyone had a great day of giving thanks for everything the good the bad and the present. who are we to judge? God bless everyone that reads this post and there love ones. everyone be safe and God Bless.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 25 2010, 11:23 AM~19161497
> *Maybe he did by sending the smarter Natives to show them how to harvest for them self and live of the land.
> *


You're saying men have no free will and only do good if instructed by a god? :wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

:worship:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hope everyone's good.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 26 2010, 09:33 AM~19168209
> *Hope everyone's  good.
> *


WE ARE BLESSED IN THE NAME OF JESUS ON THIS END :yes: 

GOD IS GOOD! GOD IS GOOD! GOD IS GOOD! ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## b2sdad

Jesus is Lord!


----------



## laidlow62

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 27 2010, 02:01 AM~19173390
> *Jesus is Lord!
> *


YES HE IS!


----------



## Duez

Jesus was an ordinary jewish dude that died a long time ago!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 27 2010, 12:01 AM~19173390
> *Jesus is Lord!
> *


 :yes: ALWAYS & FOREVER :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning. Nice and sunny this morning! Cold though.


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 28 2010, 09:05 AM~19181291
> *Morning. Nice and sunny this morning! Cold though.
> *


YOU FORGOT TO MENTION THAT YOU ARE A FAKE CHRISTIAN THAT STEALS FROM THE OFFERING PLATES AND MOLESTS KIDS.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOD</span>


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 27 2010, 08:04 PM~19178366
> *Jesus was an ordinary jewish dude that died a long time ago!!!
> *



Your correct but you forgot to mention a few things...Jesus was Jewish, and yes He did die (for your sins and mine)...but on the third day he rose again! and sits at the right hand of the Father! Hallelujah!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 28 2010, 08:22 PM~19185313
> *Your correct but you forgot to mention a few things...Jesus was Jewish, and yes He did die (for your sins and mine)...but on the third day he rose again! and sits at the right hand of the Father! Hallelujah!!!
> *


He also goes to the North Pole sometimes and helps the elves make toys. :wow:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Nov 28 2010, 11:22 AM~19182191
> *YOU FORGOT TO MENTION THAT YOU ARE A FAKE CHRISTIAN THAT STEALS FROM THE OFFERING PLATES AND MOLESTS KIDS.
> *


and you seen him do all this .who are we to judge unless you know for a fact. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 29 2010, 08:31 AM~19188964
> *and you seen him do all this .who are we to judge unless you know for a fact. :uh:
> *


Morning. And ya him and that bud guys job is to post after everything I say. They on ignore so I don't even see it most the time. But its like post after post after post! 


Hope all you'll had a good weekend! Time to get back to the grind. Hahaha work that turkey , ham , pies, and all that goodness off!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 29 2010, 08:15 AM~19188908
> *He also goes to the North Pole sometimes and helps the elves make toys. :wow:
> *


 No such place.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 29 2010, 09:42 AM~19189013
> *No such place.
> *


Well you get presents on christmas don't you? :uh:


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 29 2010, 11:00 AM~19189374
> *Well you get presents on christmas don't you? :uh:
> *


No I don't. We as a family go to church a celebrate the birth of Jesus. How about you Duez I'm sure as a non-believer U get alot of presents don't you.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 29 2010, 12:00 PM~19189374
> *Well you get presents on christmas don't you? :uh:
> *


no even santa hates that dirty *****


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 29 2010, 10:00 AM~19189374
> *Well you get presents on christmas don't you? :uh:
> *


We go to church. Eat dinner. And exchange gifts for the kids and elders. But the main focus is famly time. Last year was a cross country trip. This year dinner. We swap every year. Trip / home. And only one fat man bring gifts to the kids! Lol.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 29 2010, 02:52 PM~19190588
> *We go to church. Eat dinner. And exchange gifts for the kids and elders. But the main focus is famly time. Last year was a cross country trip. This year dinner. We swap every year. Trip / home.  And only one fat man bring gifts to the kids! Lol.
> *


in your case 2 fat men you and your husband :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Our church also celebrates kwanza and new years.


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 29 2010, 10:31 AM~19188964
> *and you seen him do all this .who are we to judge unless you know for a fact. :uh:
> *


have you ever ACTUALLY seen god or jesus??


who are you to believe its real if you havent seen it...TYPICAL hypocrite "christian".


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 29 2010, 11:08 AM~19189440
> *No I don't. We as a family go to church a celebrate the birth of Jesus. How about you Duez I'm sure as a non-believer U get alot of presents don't you.
> *


Birth of Jesus is in September. You celebrate the same American holiday I do just without the presents.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD!!! ALWAYS & FOREVER!!! HALLELUJAH!!!


----------



## Duez

LALALALALALALALALALALALA.........


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 29 2010, 12:41 PM~19190513
> *no even santa hates that dirty *****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## b2sdad

What i can't seem to figure out is, for someone who thinks Jesus is just "some dude", you are pretty quick in attempting to discredit His LORDSHIP!

If you say we are incorrect, in our belief that Jesus is the son of God, that what is it that you bring to the table? 

This "dude" as you say was so prominent in history...HE changed the way time was to be recorded...FOREVER,

you know B.C (Before Christ) and A.D (Anno Domini) In the year of our Lord. So you mean to tell us that all the great Historians are wrong?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 29 2010, 09:21 PM~19194692
> *What i can't seem to figure out is, for someone who thinks Jesus is just "some dude", you are pretty quick in attempting to discredit His LORDSHIP!
> 
> If you say we are incorrect, in our belief that Jesus is the son of God, that what is it that you bring to the table?
> 
> This "dude" as you say was so prominent in history...HE changed the way time was to be recorded...FOREVER,
> 
> you know B.C (Before Christ) and A.D (Anno Domini) In the year of our Lord. So you mean to tell us that all the great Historians are wrong?
> *


There are many calendars, you should probably follow this one. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebrew_calendar


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 29 2010, 04:32 PM~19191759
> *Birth of Jesus is in September. You celebrate the same American holiday I do just without the presents.
> *


Come on Duez were does it say in the bible it was in September? You know as well as I do the bible gives no reffernce to a certain month. And what are you saying Christmas is just an American holiday?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Nov 29 2010, 10:43 PM~19195970
> *Come on Duez were does it say in the bible it was in September? You know as well as I do the bible gives no reffernce to a certain month. And what are you saying Christmas is just an American holiday?
> *


Says the sheep were grazing in Bethlehem or something. They dont do that in December. You can also follow a time line that leads you September.


----------



## Duez

http://biblelight.net/sukkoth.htm


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez

FreeBibleSociety.org

You guys should read this. Know what is says before you start believing bits and pieces of it.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:uh: :wow: 

FATHER GOD YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISED ALWAYS & FOREVER!!!


----------



## Duez

LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA!!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PEOPLE OF GOD MAY U ALL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT'S REST IN JESUS NAME!!!

duez night 2 u 2 :biggrin: IN DUE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Nov 29 2010, 08:21 PM~19194692
> *What i can't seem to figure out is, for someone who thinks Jesus is just "some dude", you are pretty quick in attempting to discredit His LORDSHIP!
> 
> If you say we are incorrect, in our belief that Jesus is the son of God, that what is it that you bring to the table?
> 
> This "dude" as you say was so prominent in history...HE changed the way time was to be recorded...FOREVER, you know B.C (Before Christ) and A.D (Anno Domini) In the year of our Lord. So you mean to tell us that all the great Historians are wrong?
> *


Jesus himself changed nothing with regard to recording time. His christian followers referenced his “birth” (which nobody knows exactly when that was but celebrates its on a random, commercialized day that doesn’t even intuitively coincide with events described in the bible or the timeline devisable by the bible) when dating Easter festivals hundreds of years after his death. BC and AD are Christian references not international references. Just because you and other Christians use these terms doesn’t mean the entire world does. It’s not like a 25th hour was added to each day in Jesus’ honor.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:worship: :worship: JESUS :worship: :worship:


----------



## b2sdad

I think the response from duez wins"lalalalalalalalala" very intelligent!

As i stated before, I'm really not seeking anyone persons approval in my decision to follow Christ, well other than Christ alone that is...

The beauty of the Gospel message is, well it's simplicity! Jesus came to save mankind from their sins by dyeing on the Cross, three days after his death, He rose again. 
If you believe in your heart that and confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord you to can be Saved. Period! 

If you don't believe, (or refuse to) you WONT, be saved...Simple!

John 3:16
For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Dec 1 2010, 02:06 PM~19210056
> *I think the response from duez wins"lalalalalalalalala" very intelligent!
> 
> As i stated before, I'm really not seeking anyone persons approval in my decision to follow Christ, well other than Christ alone that is...
> 
> The beauty of the Gospel message is, well it's simplicity! Jesus came to save mankind from their sins by dyeing on the Cross, three days after his death, He rose again.
> If you believe in your heart that and confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord you to can be Saved. Period!
> 
> If you don't believe, (or refuse to) you WONT, be saved...Simple!
> 
> John 3:16
> For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.
> *


Well said


----------



## King Daddy

Jesus was not born on december 25th nor was he buried and risen in April. These were set up by the Early Roman Catholic church to cover pagen holidays. BUT that is not the focus, date are irrelevent what matters is Christ purpose of hope and redemption through his sacrafice.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by b2sdad+Dec 1 2010, 12:06 PM~19210056-->
> 
> 
> 
> The beauty of the Gospel message is, well it's simplicity! *Jesus came to save mankind from their sins by dyeing on the Cross,* three days after his death, He rose again.
> John 3:16
> For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t understand how Jesus dying on the cross forgives sin. Can anyone explain this?
> 
> 
> Also, if bible god deeply and truly loves everyone why are only the ones that believe in Jesus’ divinity (son of god, resurrected, etc.) “saved”? That’s like me telling my kids “I love you but unless you are like this (insert characteristic here) I will punish you FOREVER. I don’t understand this. There are plenty of great people in the world who are not Christian. God punishing these people for eternity because they did not choose to believe what he wants seems like a jealous, arrogant, non-loving god to me. Why am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 12:06 PM~19210056
> *If you believe in your heart that and confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord you to can be Saved. Period!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does this actually do anything?
> I
> I
> I
> I
> V
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 29 2010, 06:16 PM~19193009
> *PRAISE THE LORD!!! ALWAYS & FOREVER!!! HALLELUJAH!!!
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Dec 1 2010, 01:06 PM~19210056
> *I think the response from duez wins"lalalalalalalalala" very intelligent!
> 
> As i stated before, I'm really not seeking anyone persons approval in my decision to follow Christ, well other than Christ alone that is...
> 
> The beauty of the Gospel message is, well it's simplicity! Jesus came to save mankind from their sins by dyeing on the Cross, three days after his death, He rose again.
> If you believe in your heart that and confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord you to can be Saved. Period!
> 
> If you don't believe, (or refuse to) you WONT, be saved...Simple!
> 
> John 3:16
> For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.
> *


That's funny. You like my impression of the hear no evil type christians? Agreed, not very intelligent. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR OUR LORD AND SAVIOR, JESUS CHRIST


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 6 2010, 05:22 PM~19255941
> *
> :yes: 4 JESUS :yes: HALLELUJAH!!! HALLELUJAH!!! HALLELUJAH!!!</span></span>*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Duez

TTT for adults playing make believe.


----------



## freddy915

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 7 2010, 05:16 AM~19260966
> *TTT for adults playing make believe.
> *


Yes Duez we are people trying to help make others believe  
Hows that for a good twist of events


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Dec 7 2010, 09:59 AM~19261940
> *Yes Duez we are people trying to help make others believe
> Hows that for a good twist of events
> *


make believe
vb
to pretend or enact a fantasy the children made believe they were doctors
n make-believe
1.
a. a fantasy, pretence, or unreality
b. (as modifier) a make-believe world
2. a person who pretends

Collins English Dictionary – Complete and Unabridged © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003


----------



## Duez

Pretty much sums up religion. "Let's all pretend there's a man in the sky, that we can talk to with our minds." :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Dec 7 2010, 08:59 AM~19261940
> *Yes Duez we are people trying to help make others believe
> Hows that for a good twist of events
> *


GOD IS GOOD BROTHER RENEGADE1 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S 

KEEP ON PRAISING OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 7 2010, 11:18 AM~19262509
> *Pretty much sums up religion. "Let's all pretend there's a man in the sky, that we can talk to with our minds." :wow:
> *


Hate to burst your bubble but he is in a place we like to call Heaven my man. And for the record we don't pretend he is there we know he is


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Dec 7 2010, 10:49 PM~19268711
> *Hate to burst your bubble but he is in a place we like to call Heaven my man. And for the record we don't pretend he is there we know he is
> *


 Where is this heaven you speak of? Past the moon? Because either it's far into outer space, or Neil Armstrong is an angel. :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Dec 7 2010, 10:49 PM~19268711
> *Hate to burst your bubble but he is in a place we like to call Heaven my man. And for the record we don't pretend he is there we know he is
> *


Here draw an arrow to heaven.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Dec 7 2010, 09:49 PM~19268711
> *Hate to burst your bubble but he is in a place we like to call Heaven my man. And for the record we don't pretend he is there we know he is
> *


At one point, you also *knew* that Santa Claus was real and lived in the North Pole. Just because someone has faith in something doesn't make it truth. I know in your heart it does but you're heart isn't absolute truth. By the same thinking, I can have faith that god doesn't exist. Does that faith make it truth? I bet you'd say no, so why is it any different for your faith?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## RagTreySS

For all those non-believers or so called atheists, pick up the book titled "I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH FAITH TO BE AN ATHIEST" by Norman L. Geisler and Frank Turek. Not saying that it will change your mind but it will make you think a little more.  

Small passage from the book:

_"The scientific evidence overwhelmingly confirms that the universe
exploded into being out of nothing. Either someone created
something out of nothing (the Christian view), or no one
created something out of nothing (the atheistic view). Which
view is more reasonable? The Christian view. Which view
requires more faith? The atheistic view."_

_The simplest life form contains the information-equivalent of
1,000 encyclopedias. Christians believe only an intelligent
being can create a life form containing the equivalent of 1,000
encyclopedias. Atheists believe nonintelligent natural forces
can do it. Christians have evidence to support their conclusion.
Since atheists don’t have any such evidence, their belief
requires a lot more faith._


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 9 2010, 11:28 AM~19283050
> *For all those non-believers or so called atheists, pick up the book titled "I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH FAITH TO BE AN ATHIEST" by Norman L. Geisler and Frank Turek.  Not saying that it will change your mind but it will make you think a little more.
> 
> Small passage from the book:
> 
> "The scientific evidence overwhelmingly confirms that the universe
> exploded into being out of nothing. Either someone created
> something out of nothing (the Christian view), or no one
> created something out of nothing (the atheistic view). Which
> view is more reasonable? The Christian view. Which view
> requires more faith? The atheistic view."
> 
> The simplest life form contains the information-equivalent of
> 1,000 encyclopedias. Christians believe only an intelligent
> being can create a life form containing the equivalent of 1,000
> encyclopedias. Atheists believe nonintelligent natural forces
> can do it. Christians have evidence to support their conclusion.
> Since atheists don’t have any such evidence, their belief
> requires a lot more faith.
> *


All I can say is WOW. You hit this right on the head. This one is for the Duez Man


----------



## painloc21




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 8 2010, 06:23 PM~19275308
> *At one point, you also knew that Santa Claus was real and lived in the North Pole. Just because someone has faith in something doesn't make it truth. I know in your heart it does but you're heart isn't absolute truth. By the same thinking, I can have faith that god doesn't exist. Does that faith make it truth? I bet you'd say no, so why is it any different for your faith?
> *


best post so far!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## painloc21




----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 9 2010, 10:28 AM~19283050
> *For all those non-believers or so called atheists, pick up the book titled "I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH FAITH TO BE AN ATHIEST" by Norman L. Geisler and Frank Turek.  Not saying that it will change your mind but it will make you think a little more.
> 
> Small passage from the book:
> 
> "The scientific evidence overwhelmingly confirms that the universe
> exploded into being out of nothing. Either someone created
> something out of nothing (the Christian view), or no one
> created something out of nothing (the atheistic view). Which
> view is more reasonable? The Christian view. Which view
> requires more faith? The atheistic view."
> 
> The simplest life form contains the information-equivalent of
> 1,000 encyclopedias. Christians believe only an intelligent
> being can create a life form containing the equivalent of 1,000
> encyclopedias. Atheists believe nonintelligent natural forces
> can do it. Christians have evidence to support their conclusion.
> Since atheists don’t have any such evidence, their belief
> requires a lot more faith.
> *


This is actually a good book. I liked it.


My issue IS NOT god’s existence (this is where Duez and I differ). I could think of arguments either way. My issue is that I refuse to believe that god belongs to any one religion. It bothers me tremendously that people of all religions believe whole heartedly that if you don’t conform to a specific set of beliefs you will be punished because a book written by men about their “god” says so. If there truly is a god I do not believe that ANY human being completely understands or has accurately documented what “god” is, was, wants from us, has done for us, has planned for us……or anything like that. 

I don’t believe that any one religion’s core beliefs align themselves with god any more than another’s. I have a problem with Jesus, Moses, Abraham, Mohammed, Krishna, Mithras, Brahma, Buddha, Joseph Smith, Ron Hubbard, David Koresh and any other human being that says they have communicated directly with god, is god, is a part of god or has been given guidelines by god that must be followed or they will punished for eternity. Man cannot be trusted. Religion has been defined, documented, taught, and interpreted by man. Even those who claim to be divine were still men.

Your Christian faith says great people who have done wonderful things, loved and contributed to the well being of mankind will go to hell because they do not accept Christ and good deeds don’t matter. Other faiths say you will be punished because you worship a man and not god, even if you too are a great and wonderful human being. Who’s right? I’d like to think that if there is a heaven and god does exist and he truly is an all loving god he will judge people for who they are not what they believed when it comes to a higher power (or didn’t). I’d also like to think that a true loving god would excuse any confusion that may exist in the world as to his existence and what his intent is or was without being consumed by jealously or anger because people may not have fallen in line with what he had in mind for them.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 9 2010, 11:28 AM~19283050
> *
> "The scientific evidence overwhelmingly confirms that the universe
> exploded into being out of nothing. Either someone created
> something out of nothing (the Christian view), or no one
> created something out of nothing (the atheistic view). Which
> view is more reasonable? The Christian view. Which view
> requires more faith? The atheistic view."
> *


Both of those are actually contradicting christian theory. Both are points of creation, atheists don't believe in creation and therefor have no need to assume a creator exists.


----------



## RagTreySS

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 9 2010, 01:37 PM~19284412
> *Both of those are actually contradicting christian theory. Both are points of creation, atheists don't believe in creation and therefor have no need to assume a creator exists.
> *


Right but atheists more often than not believe in evolution. That's were the belief is flawed. At the beginnng there was NOTHING so how does something evolve out of NOTHING?

Someone or something has to bring forth life.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 9 2010, 04:31 PM~19285775
> *Right but atheists more often than not believe in evolution. That's were the belief is flawed.  At the beginnng there was NOTHING so how does something evolve out of NOTHING?
> 
> Someone or something has to bring forth life.
> *


Many athiests don't believe there was a beginning. That's Duez's point.


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 9 2010, 10:11 PM~19288524
> *Many athiests don't believe there was a beginning. That's Duez's point.
> *


So what came first the chicken or the egg :uh: :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Dec 10 2010, 09:31 AM~19291436
> *So what came first the chicken or the egg :uh:  :uh:
> *


Too hard to grasp huh?. In reality, there was no first. Way easier to say a spaceman made the chickens and then they ate an apple.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Dec 10 2010, 08:31 AM~19291436
> *So what came first the chicken or the egg :uh:  :uh:
> *


Some atheists say there is no beginning. You are saying the same thing by saying bible god has no beginning. If everything has a beginning then who/what created god? Saying that god has no beginning or has always been there is same concept an atheist uses when saying the universe has no beginning so you should be able to relate to that mindset.

There are a couple of ideas behind the thought that the universe has no beginning. The first is that time is infinite, so if it's infinite in the future it's infinite in the past as well. There is no bounded timeline. This relates to the second idea that energy is conserved. You cannot create or destroy it (first law of thermodynamics). That would imply that the energy required to maintain the universe was and always will be there. It just changes form (kinetic, potential, thermal, etc). So, the big bang for example may have created the universe we now know but the energy was always there, just in a different form. You may say that form is god, others may say its heat or fusion or fission or kinetics or whatever (take your pick). If the energy has always been there maybe the universe has been regenerated over and over again through multiple explosions and compressions. Who knows….I don’t.


----------



## RagTreySS

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 9 2010, 09:11 PM~19288524
> *Many athiests don't believe there was a beginning. That's Duez's point.
> *


Everything has a beginning, religious or non religious. For example, say you have a completely open space. Nothing is going to grow in that space or originate from that space unless someone or something prompts it to. :dunno:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 8 2010, 04:23 PM~19275308
> *At one point, you also knew that Santa Claus was real and lived in the North Pole. Just because someone has faith in something doesn't make it truth. I know in your heart it does but you're heart isn't absolute truth. By the same thinking, I can have faith that god doesn't exist. Does that faith make it truth? I bet you'd say no, so why is it any different for your faith?
> *


My question was never answered.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 10 2010, 10:10 AM~19292120
> *Everything has a beginning, religious or non religious. For example, say you have a completely open space.  Nothing is going to grow in that space or originate from that space unless someone or something prompts it to.  :dunno:
> *


If everything has a beginning then what created that someone or something? Read my post above regarding conservation of energy.


----------



## RagTreySS

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 10 2010, 10:12 AM~19292142
> *If everything has a beginning then what created that someone or something? Read my post above regarding conservation of energy.
> *


I saw your post after I had posted mine. Very well articulated and very good points. 

I'm not a biblical scholar or physicist by any means, I am just a Christian and believe in God. From my limited knowledge of the Bible, it is understood that God is infinite like time, space and energy. 

Your question comparing faith to believe in Santa Clause and God is not a fair comparison because the bible is written by people that witnessed and lived at the time of Jesus Christ. I've yet to read a book about Santa Clause that is anywhere near comparable to the bible.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS+Dec 10 2010, 10:10 AM~19292120-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Everything has a beginning*, religious or non religious. For example, say you have a completely open space.  Nothing is going to grow in that space or originate from that space unless someone or something prompts it to.  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RagTreySS_@Dec 10 2010, 10:21 AM~19292202
> *I'm not a biblical scholar or physicist by any means, I am just a Christian and believe in God.  From my limited knowledge of the Bible, it is understood that God is infinite like time, space and energy.
> *



If something is infinite it is unbound and does not have a beginning or an end. You seem to imply initially that god is infinite but time and energy are not (god created energy and time?). Now you're saying all are infinite?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 10 2010, 10:21 AM~19292202
> *I saw your post after I had posted mine.  Very well articulated and very good points.
> 
> I'm not a biblical scholar or physicist by any means, I am just a Christian and believe in God.  From my limited knowledge of the Bible, it is understood that God is infinite like time, space and energy.
> 
> Your question comparing faith to believe in Santa Clause and God is not a fair comparison because the bible is written by people that witnessed and lived at the time of Jesus Christ.  I've yet to read a book about Santa Clause that is anywhere near comparable to the bible.
> *


I'm not comparing books about Santa Claus to the bible. I'm comparing the mindset in the two beliefs. My point is that belief in something doesn't make it absolute truth. People believe stuff all the time that is not true.

It's funny you bring up how the “bible is written by people that witnessed and lived at the time of Jesus Christ” though. If you recall the history of Santa Claus you’ll remember that he is a derivative of Saint Nicholas who was a real person and people witnessed and documented his gift giving. Thanks to human embellishment and storytelling, over time this man and his generosity transformed and became modern day Christmas. I can’t help but think that after thousands of years and multiple translations that the bible does not accurately depict Jesus. Keep in mind, the bible was written by humans. Not god. I know this is all just my opinion and again, I’m comparing human nature not Santa to Jesus.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 10 2010, 10:21 AM~19292202
> *I saw your post after I had posted mine.  Very well articulated and very good points.
> 
> I'm not a biblical scholar or physicist by any means, I am just a Christian and believe in God.  From my limited knowledge of the Bible, it is understood that God is infinite like time, space and energy.
> *


Ok, lets say god made everything. Why is Christianity the correct faith. Why not, Islam or Hindu or Judaism or Mormon or Pagan or Buddism or Taoism or any other religion?


----------



## RagTreySS

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 10 2010, 10:56 AM~19292508
> *Ok, lets say god made everything. Why is Christianity the correct faith. Why not, Islam or Hindu or Judaism or Mormon or Pagan or Buddism or Taoism or any other religion?
> *


I don't believe in "religion" or think Christianity is the one true correct faith. Religion and religious practices have been manipulated and interpreted in their own way by people as to what they think will benefit them or said religion. 

Example, Jehova Witnesses do not believe in celebtrating birthdays or thanksgiving. WHY? Why would God not want you to give thanks for another year of life and celebrate with friends and family over dinner? 

A Christian to me is someone that believes in God and goes to a bible based church and attempts to live their life as best as they can. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 10 2010, 11:19 AM~19292669
> *I don't believe in "religion" or think Christianity is the one true correct faith.
> *


I don’t understand this. How can you have faith in christianity (which is based on the bible which says it is the only truth) yet say it’s not the only truth?




> _Originally posted by RagTreySS+Dec 10 2010, 11:19 AM~19292669-->
> 
> 
> 
> Religion and religious practices have been manipulated and interpreted in their own way by people as to what they think will benefit them or said religion.
> 
> Example, Jehova Witnesses do not believe in celebtrating birthdays or thanksgiving.  WHY?  Why would God not want you to give thanks for another year of life and celebrate with friends and family over dinner?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn’t agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RagTreySS_@Dec 10 2010, 11:19 AM~19292669
> *A Christian to me is someone that believes in God and goes to a bible based church and attempts to live their life as best as they can.  Nothing more nothing less.
> *


You forgot one critical thing. In order to be Christian you have to believe in Jesus’ divinity and accept him as your personal lord and savior. Otherwise all this “attempts to live their life as best as they can” talk is meaningless according to scripture. 

Ephesians 2:8-9 
For it is by grace you have been saved, through faith—and this is not from yourselves, it is the gift of God not by works, so that no one can boast.

Lots of non christians who are good people are going to hell according to the bible.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 10 2010, 11:10 AM~19292120
> *Everything has a beginning, religious or non religious. For example, say you have a completely open space.  Nothing is going to grow in that space or originate from that space unless someone or something prompts it to.  :dunno:
> *


That's an assumption with no backing. There is no evidence that would make you think that, but there is evidence suggesting that nothing has a beginning.


----------



## FORGIVEN

OUR FATHERS LOVE LETTER........... ENJOY AND REJOICE BECAUSE HE HAS RIZON!!!!!! HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIspSTEHM2U&feature=related


----------



## RagTreySS

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 10 2010, 11:52 AM~19293001
> *I don’t understand this. How can you have faith in christianity (which is based on the bible which says it is the only truth) yet say it’s not the only truth?
> 
> You forgot one critical thing. In order to be Christian you have to believe in Jesus’ divinity and accept him as your personal lord and savior. Otherwise all this “attempts to live their life as best as they can” talk is meaningless according to scripture.
> 
> Ephesians 2:8-9
> For it is by grace you have been saved, through faith—and this is not from yourselves, it is the gift of God not by works, so that no one can boast.
> 
> Lots of non christians who are good people are going to hell according to the bible.
> *


I have faith in Christianity as it is written in the bible like you stated above "believe in Jesus' divinity and accept him as my personal lord and savior." I don't have faith in Christianity as a so called "religion" or "church." I'm not going to go to a Christian church that has its own agenda outside the scope of biblical teachings.

You seem like a very intelligent person that actually backs up what he is saying with actual thought so I guess we could back and forth for hours arguing eachothers points so I'll just say this to sum up my feelings; I would rather have faith in God and try to live my life right and find out that there is not God rather than not believe and find out that their is.




> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 10 2010, 12:01 PM~19293099
> *That's an assumption with no backing. There is no evidence that would make you think that, but there is evidence suggesting that nothing has a beginning.
> *


You didn't answer my question - if there is a complete open space, eventually there is going to be a "big explosion" in that space (with nothing causing it) and life forms will suddenly be there?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 10 2010, 02:09 PM~19294122
> *I have faith in Christianity as it is written in the bible like you stated above "believe in Jesus' divinity and accept him as my personal lord and savior."  I don't have faith in Christianity as a so called "religion" or "church."  I'm not going to go to a Christian church that has its own agenda outside the scope of biblical teachings.
> 
> You seem like a very intelligent person that actually backs up what he is saying with actual thought so I guess we could back and forth for hours arguing eachothers points so I'll just say this to sum up my feelings; I would rather have faith in God and try to live my life right and find out that there is not God rather than not believe and find out that their is.
> You didn't answer my question - if there is a complete open space, eventually there is going to be a "big explosion" in that space (with nothing causing it) and life forms will suddenly be there?
> *


 :thumbsup: 

see when I said that all Hell broke loose.. :uh:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 10 2010, 02:09 PM~19294122
> *I have faith in Christianity as it is written in the bible like you stated above "believe in Jesus' divinity and accept him as my personal lord and savior."  I don't have faith in Christianity as a so called "religion" or "church."  I'm not going to go to a Christian church that has its own agenda outside the scope of biblical teachings.
> 
> You seem like a very intelligent person that actually backs up what he is saying with actual thought so I guess we could back and forth for hours arguing eachothers points so I'll just say this to sum up my feelings; I would rather have faith in God and try to live my life right and find out that there is not God rather than not believe and find out that their is.
> *


I appreciate the kind words. Thank you.

I don’t have a problem with people believing in god or choosing one religion over another. I just feel that many times, they’re making these decisions without considering exactly what is being said. You even said yourself that you’re no bible scholar. WHY NOT?! It seems pretty important, at least to me, that accepting something as significant as the bible (or any other religious text) as truth and something to live your entire life by should be understood first. Don’t go to a few bible studies then say OK I’m in. Lots of people get caught up with all the promises and propaganda involved in a particular faith and overlook things that to me are HUGE red flags.

As far as your comment to believe just to be on the safe side, I hear that a lot and I think that’s a total cop out. You can’t convince me that you’re able to believe with all your heart in Jesus then tell me you also believe because you’d rather be safe than sorry. If you have true faith you’ll know in your heart without a doubt that you’re right.

If you can’t tell I’m very much an agnostic. I don’t know if there’s a god or if there was a big bang or if there was no beginning, but I love thinking about it. I have my own beliefs and potential theories and your right, we could go on for hours. So let me suggest some reading for you since you suggested some in a prior post:

“Spiritual Envy” by Michael Krasny
You can also listen to an interview with Michael here:

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.p...oryId=130380173


----------



## RagTreySS

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 10 2010, 04:04 PM~19295068
> *I appreciate the kind words. Thank you.
> 
> I don’t have a problem with people believing in god or choosing one religion over another. I just feel that many times, they’re making these decisions without considering exactly what is being said. You even said yourself that you’re no bible scholar. WHY NOT?! It seems pretty important, at least to me, that accepting something as significant as the bible (or any other religious text) as truth and something to live your entire life by should be understood first. Don’t go to a few bible studies then say OK I’m in. Lots of people get caught up with all the promises and propaganda involved in a particular faith and overlook things that to me are HUGE red flags.
> 
> As far as your comment to believe just to be on the safe side, I hear that a lot and I think that’s a total cop out. You can’t convince me that you’re able to believe with all your heart in Jesus then tell me you also believe because you’d rather be safe than sorry. If you have true faith you’ll know in your heart without a doubt that you’re right.
> 
> If you can’t tell I’m very much an agnostic. I don’t know if there’s a god or if there was a big bang or if there was no beginning, but I love thinking about it. I have my own beliefs and potential theories and your right, we could go on for hours. So let me suggest some reading for you since you suggested some in a prior post:
> 
> “Spiritual Envy” by Michael Krasny
> You can also listen to an interview with Michael here:
> 
> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.p...oryId=130380173
> *


I think we agree on more things than disagree. 

I believe in Christ and the bible wholeheartedly because of what I've learned and questions I've asked for many years. I am not a bible scholar but you don't have to be an expert on something to believe in it if you are continually reading on it and asking questions - enough to make an informed decision about said subject.

When red flags do pop up, in any religion or faith, that's when you need to get answers and if the answers you get are BS, you need to make a decision.

I'll definitely take a look at the link and the interview.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 10 2010, 03:09 PM~19294122
> *You didn't answer my question - if there is a complete open space, eventually there is going to be a "big explosion" in that space (with nothing causing it) and life forms will suddenly be there?
> *


You asking about the christian big bang theory? I dont know man you'd have to ask the priest that came up with it.

Here he is with Einstein, being told his theory is incorrect.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64

God Bless all................  I always say to each there own.. not every one will believe so I really don't get why is everyone trying to convince the non believers? As long as we let them know the truth what else are you tyring to do? convert them? LOL that will never happen. let them be don't waste your energy on them. if they want to hear more then they will ask. then hit them up on PM. just let it be. we are not God. More then half of us will not make it to heaven. worry about your salvation and your loved ones. yes it is sad that not every one believes but let them be. we did our part. now let God Judge them that's not our Job to do. We Did our part now lets move on. Lets concentrate on the people that want to know more about our Savior. and let the savage ones post. I am sure that from reading this topic they will wonder and want to know more about Jesus. we need to start quoting the Bible when we answer.


----------



## Duez

From christianity discussion to somebody coming in here and calling the posters names. If all you're gonna do is come in here and start calling people savages without contributing to the discussion, then maybe you should find another topic. :ugh:

This is not off topic.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 11 2010, 11:23 AM~19300510
> *From christianity discussion to somebody coming in here and calling the posters names. If all you're gonna do is come in here and start calling people savages without contributing to the discussion, then maybe you should find another topic. :ugh:
> 
> This is not off topic.
> *


God bless you to. I never mentioned any names. If you feel that way thats on you


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Dec 10 2010, 11:33 PM~19298785-->
> 
> 
> 
> *God Bless all*................   I always say to each there own.. not every one will believe so *I really don't get why is everyone trying to convince the non believers*? As long as we let them know the truth what else are you tyring to do? convert them? LOL that will never happen. *let them be don't waste your energy on them.* if they want to hear more then they will ask. then hit them up on PM. just let it be. we are not God. More then half of us will not make it to heaven. worry about your salvation and your loved ones. yes it is sad that not every one believes but let them be. we did our part. now let God Judge them that's not our Job to do. We Did our part now lets move on. *Lets concentrate on the people that want to know more about our Savior. and let the savage ones post.* I am sure that from reading this topic they will wonder and want to know more about Jesus. we need to start quoting the Bible when we answer.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Dec 11 2010, 12:40 PM~19301468
> *God bless you to. I never mentioned any names. If you feel that way thats on you
> *


You didn't have to mention any names. You basically called all non-believers savages and stated speaking to them is a waste of time. I just had a great conversation with RagtreySS who happens to be a christian. I've had several good conversations with other christains in this topic and even with their bible thumping comments, I never once felt it was a waste of time.

We could all use a little training in manners but comments like this don't help. BTW, starting a sentence with god bless doesn't excuse the BS comments.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 11 2010, 08:58 PM~19303537
> *You didn't have to mention any names. You basically called all non-believers savages and stated speaking to them is a waste of time. I just had a great conversation with RagtreySS who happens to be a christian. I've had several good conversations with other christains in this topic and even with their bible thumping comments, I never once felt it was a waste of time.
> 
> We could all use a little training in manners but comments like this don't help. BTW, starting a sentence with god bless doesn't excuse the BS comments.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 11 2010, 09:23 AM~19300510
> *From christianity discussion to somebody coming in here and calling the posters names. If all you're gonna do is come in here and start calling people savages without contributing to the discussion, then maybe you should find another topic. :ugh:
> 
> This is not off topic.
> *


duez THE ONLY THING YOU'RE CONTRIBUTING IS FALSE DISCUSSION ON THIS TOPIC, SO MAYBE YOU NEED TO FIND ANOTHER TOPIC OR START YOUR OWN. YOU MAY SAY YOU KNOW SCRIPTURES, ACTUALLY duez U NEED TO KNOW THE MEANING BEHIND THAT PARTICULAR SCRIPTURE, BECAUSE ANYONE CAN SAY THAT THEY KNOW SCRIPTURE, BUT IF YOU DON'T KNOW THE TRUE MEANING OF THAT SCRIPTURE, THEN GUESS WHAT, YOU SHOULDN'T BE ON HEAR SAYING ANYTHING AT ALL. JUST KEEPING IT REAL duez. (STOP MOCKING GOD)

GALATIANS CHP. 6 VERSE 7

7. BE NOT DECEIVED; GOD IS NOT MOCKED: FOR WHATSOEVER A MAN SOWS, THAT SHALL HE ALSO REAP.

BY THE WAY THERE IS NO NEED FOR US TO JOIN IN WITH ANY OF YOUR DISCUSSION, BECAUSE LIGHT AND DARK DON'T MIX.

GENESIS CHP.1 VERSE 4

4. AND GOD SAW THE LIGHT, THAT IT WAS GOOD: AND GOD DIVIDED THE LIGHT FROM THE DARKNESS.

2 CORINTHIANS CHP. 4 VERSE 6

6. FOR GOD, WHO COMMANDED THE LIGHT TO SHINE OUT OF DARKNESS, HAS SHINED IN OUR HEARTS, TO GIVE THE LIGHT OF THE KNOWLEDGE OF THE GLORY OF GOD IN THE FACE OF JE'SUS CHRIST.

PRAISE THE LORD! HALLELUJAH! THANK YOU JESUS! LORD YOU ARE WORTHY!


----------



## NIMSTER64

everyone post what ever they want so I posted what ever I wanted. now if you all are getting hurt well too bad. it is what it is.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HOSEA CHP. 4 VERSE 6

6. MY PEOPLE ARE DESTROYED FOR THE LACK OF KNOWLEDGE: BECAUSE YOU HAVE REJECTED KNOWLEDGE, I WILL ALSO REJECT YOU, THAT YOU SHALL BE NO PRIEST TO ME: SEEING YOU HAVE FORGOTTEN THE LAW OF YOUR GOD, I WILL ALSO FORGET YOUR CHILDREN.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR WORD FATHER :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 11 2010, 09:09 PM~19303604
> *duez THE ONLY THING YOU'RE CONTRIBUTING IS FALSE DISCUSSION ON THIS TOPIC, SO MAYBE YOU NEED TO FIND ANOTHER TOPIC OR START YOUR OWN. YOU MAY SAY YOU KNOW SCRIPTURES, ACTUALLY duez U NEED TO KNOW THE MEANING BEHIND THAT PARTICULAR SCRIPTURE, BECAUSE ANYONE CAN SAY THAT THEY KNOW SCRIPTURE, BUT IF YOU DON'T KNOW THE TRUE MEANING OF THAT SCRIPTURE, THEN GUESS WHAT, YOU SHOULDN'T BE ON HEAR SAYING ANYTHING AT ALL. JUST KEEPING IT REAL duez.  (STOP MOCKING GOD)
> 
> GALATIANS CHP. 6 VERSE 7
> 
> 7. BE NOT DECEIVED; GOD IS NOT MOCKED: FOR WHATSOEVER A MAN SOWS, THAT SHALL HE ALSO REAP.
> 
> BY THE WAY THERE IS NO NEED FOR US TO JOIN IN WITH ANY OF YOUR DISCUSSION, BECAUSE LIGHT AND DARK DON'T MIX.
> 
> GENESIS CHP.1 VERSE 4
> 
> 4. AND GOD SAW THE LIGHT, THAT IT  WAS GOOD: AND GOD DIVIDED THE LIGHT FROM THE DARKNESS.
> 
> 2 CORINTHIANS CHP. 4 VERSE 6
> 
> 6. FOR GOD, WHO COMMANDED THE LIGHT TO SHINE OUT OF DARKNESS, HAS SHINED IN OUR HEARTS, TO GIVE THE LIGHT OF THE KNOWLEDGE OF THE GLORY OF GOD IN THE FACE OF JE'SUS CHRIST.
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! HALLELUJAH! THANK YOU JESUS! LORD YOU ARE WORTHY!
> *


better put then what I was tring to say. this is my point exactly. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOD IS GOOD
GOD IS AWESOME 
GOD IS WORTHY
GOD IS THE SAME TODAY, TOMORROW & FOREVER


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 11 2010, 07:15 PM~19303642
> *better put then what I was tring to say. this is my point exactly.  :thumbsup:
> *


PRAISE OUR LORD & SAVIOR BROTHER NIMSTER64 :biggrin: 

NO WORRIES BROTHER, BECAUSE WHEN 2 ARE TOUCHING & AGREEING GOD IS IN THE MIX OF IT ALL, THE ENEMY WILL BOW DOWN IN THE NAME OF JESUS.

OUR GOD IS WORTHY TO BE PRAISED THROUGH GOOD TIMES & BAD TIMES HALLELUJAH :worship: :worship: :worship: 

IN DUE TIME BROTHER NIMSTER64 THE ENEMY & ALL OF HIS WORKERS WILL BOW DOWN TO THE HIGHEST, & MOST POWERFUL GOD WE SERVE OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :worship: :worship: :worship: 

STAY BLESS & KEEP THE GOSPEL FLOWING BROTHER NIMSTER64 NO MATTER WHAT COMES OUR WAY. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PEOPLE OF GOD MAY THE LORD BLESS EACH & EVERYONE OF YOU ALL & YOUR FAMILIES IN JESUS NAME AMEN...

BE ENCOURAGED & NOT DISCOURAGED :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 9 2010, 11:55 AM~19283224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Had a good service. nice CHRISTmas program!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 11 2010, 08:09 PM~19303604
> *duez THE ONLY THING YOU'RE CONTRIBUTING IS FALSE DISCUSSION ON THIS TOPIC, SO MAYBE YOU NEED TO FIND ANOTHER TOPIC OR START YOUR OWN. YOU MAY SAY YOU KNOW SCRIPTURES, ACTUALLY duez U NEED TO KNOW THE MEANING BEHIND THAT PARTICULAR SCRIPTURE, BECAUSE ANYONE CAN SAY THAT THEY KNOW SCRIPTURE, BUT IF YOU DON'T KNOW THE TRUE MEANING OF THAT SCRIPTURE, THEN GUESS WHAT, YOU SHOULDN'T BE ON HEAR SAYING ANYTHING AT ALL. JUST KEEPING IT REAL duez.  (STOP MOCKING GOD)
> 
> GALATIANS CHP. 6 VERSE 7
> 
> 7. BE NOT DECEIVED; GOD IS NOT MOCKED: FOR WHATSOEVER A MAN SOWS, THAT SHALL HE ALSO REAP.
> 
> BY THE WAY THERE IS NO NEED FOR US TO JOIN IN WITH ANY OF YOUR DISCUSSION, BECAUSE LIGHT AND DARK DON'T MIX.
> 
> GENESIS CHP.1 VERSE 4
> 
> 4. AND GOD SAW THE LIGHT, THAT IT  WAS GOOD: AND GOD DIVIDED THE LIGHT FROM THE DARKNESS.
> 
> 2 CORINTHIANS CHP. 4 VERSE 6
> 
> 6. FOR GOD, WHO COMMANDED THE LIGHT TO SHINE OUT OF DARKNESS, HAS SHINED IN OUR HEARTS, TO GIVE THE LIGHT OF THE KNOWLEDGE OF THE GLORY OF GOD IN THE FACE OF JE'SUS CHRIST.
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! HALLELUJAH! THANK YOU JESUS! LORD YOU ARE WORTHY!
> *


You right actually. This scripture tells me it's not only ok to own slaves, but to beat them to death. Please tell me what the true meaning of it is. 

"When a man strikes his male or female slave with a rod so hard that the slave dies under his hand, he shall be punished. If, however, the slave survives for a day or two, he is not to be punished, since the slave is his own property." Exodus 21:20-21 NAB


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 11 2010, 08:18 PM~19303665
> *GOD IS GOOD
> GOD IS AWESOME
> GOD IS WORTHY
> GOD IS THE SAME TODAY, TOMORROW & FOREVER
> *


God is so good in fact that he plans to slaughter people and scatter them like dung.

In that day those the LORD has slaughtered will fill the earth from one end to the other. No one will mourn for them or gather up their bodies to bury them. They will be scattered like dung on the ground. (Jeremiah 25:33 NLT)


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 11 2010, 12:33 AM~19298785
> *God Bless all................   I always say to each there own.. not every one will believe so I really don't get why is everyone trying to convince the non believers? As long as we let them know the truth what else are you tyring to do? convert them? LOL that will never happen. let them be don't waste your energy on them. if they want to hear more then they will ask. then hit them up on PM. just let it be. we are not God. More then half of us will not make it to heaven. worry about your salvation and your loved ones. yes it is sad that not every one believes but let them be. we did our part. now let God Judge them that's not our Job to do. We Did our part now lets move on. Lets concentrate on the people that want to know more about our Savior. and let the savage ones post. I am sure that from reading this topic they will wonder and want to know more about Jesus. we need to start quoting the Bible when we answer.
> *


 :wow: 
No one whose testicles have been crushed or whose penis has been cut off may be admitted into the community of the Lord. (Deuteronomy 23:2 NAB)


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 12 2010, 08:25 PM~19311001
> *:wow:
> No one whose testicles have been crushed or whose penis has been cut off may be admitted into the community of the Lord.  (Deuteronomy 23:2 NAB)
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Duez

KILL FOR GOD!!!!!

Cursed be he who does the Lords work remissly, cursed he who holds back his sword from blood. (Jeremiah 48:10 NAB)

Quoted from the christian bible. ↑↑


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

no scratches , and box locks with key.. 
for sale or trade.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 12 2010, 08:17 PM~19310922
> *You right actually. This scripture tells me it's not only ok to own slaves, but to beat them to death. Please tell me what the true meaning of it is.
> 
> "When a man strikes his male or female slave with a rod so hard that the slave dies under his hand, he shall be punished.  If, however, the slave survives for a day or two, he is not to be punished, since the slave is his own property."  Exodus 21:20-21 NAB
> *


WELL duez ALL I CAN SAY IS THIS 

MATTHEW CHP. 7 VERSE 7 & 8

7. ASK, AND IT SHALL BE GIVEN YOU; SEEK, AND YOU SHALL FIND; KNOCK, AND IT SHALL BE OPENED TO YOU:

8. FOR EVERY ONE THAT ASKS RECEIVES; AND HE THAT SEEKS FINDS; AND TO HIM THAT KNOCKS IT SHALL BE OPENED.

YOU CAN'T GO OFF OF THE KNOWLEDGE THAT I HAVE OF THE WORD OF GOD, YOU HAVE TO GET THE KNOWLEDGE YOURSELF, & HAVE A 1 ON 1 RELATIONSHIP WITH HIM IN ORDER TO UNDERSTAND THE TRUE MEANING OF THE BIBLE, ( HE IS THERE ALWAYS & IS WAITING ON YOU TO RECEIVE HIM AS YOUR SAVIOR, THEN EVERY THING ELSE WILL FALL INTO PLACE.)

GOD IS ABLE! GOD IS ABLE! GOD IS ABLE! GOD IS ABLE!

HE DID IT FOR ME - HE CAN DO IT FOR YOU - GOD IS ABLE!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

BLESS THE NAME OF OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Duez

A man or a woman who acts as a medium or fortuneteller shall be put to death by stoning; they have no one but themselves to blame for their death. (Leviticus 20:27 NAB)


----------



## Duez

I will leave your flesh on the mountains, and fill the valleys with your carcass. I will water the land with what flows from you, and the river beds shall be filled with your blood. When I snuff you out I will cover the heavens, and all the stars will darken; (Ezekiel 32:5-7 NAB)


----------



## Duez

Slaves, obey your earthly masters with deep respect and fear. Serve them sincerely as you would serve Christ. (Ephesians 6:5 NLT)


----------



## Duez

Women should listen and learn quietly and submissively. I do not let women teach men or have authority over them. Let them listen quietly. For God made Adam first, and afterward he made Eve. And it was the woman, not Adam, who was deceived by Satan, and sin was the result. But women will be saved through childbearing and by continuing to live in faith, love, holiness, and modesty. (1 Timothy 2:11-15 NLT)


----------



## Duez

As in all the churches of the holy ones, women should keep silent in the churches, for they are not allowed to speak, but should be subordinate, as even the law says. But if they want to learn anything, they should ask their husbands at home. For it is improper for a woman to speak in the church. (1 Corinthians 14:33-35 NAB)


----------



## Duez

*Then an evil spirit from the Lord* came upon Saul as he was sitting in his house with spear in hand and David was playing the harp nearby. Saul tried to nail David to the wall with the spear , but David eluded Saul, so that the spear struck only the wall, and David got away safe. (1 Samuel 19:9-10 NAB)


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 13 2010, 11:08 PM~19320399
> *BLESS THE NAME OF OUR TORTURER&MURDERER JESUS CHRIST  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Duez

This is why Chic Fil a is closed on Sundays :wow:

But if you do not listen to me and refuse to keep the Sabbath holy, and if on the Sabbath day you bring loads of merchandise through the gates of Jerusalem just as on other days, then I will set fire to these gates. The fire will spread to the palaces, and no one will be able to put out the roaring flames. (Jeremiah 17:27 NLT)


----------



## Duez

Watch your hands ladys.

If two Israelite men are fighting and the wife of one tries to rescue her husband by grabbing the testicles of the other man, her hand must be cut off without pity. (Deuteronomy 25:11-12 NLT)


----------



## Duez

I hope I can find this dude. :wow:


I will make Mount Seir utterly desolate, killing off all who try to escape and any who return. I will fill your mountains with the dead. Your hills, your valleys, and your streams will be filled with people slaughtered by the sword. I will make you desolate forever. Your cities will never be rebuilt. Then you will know that I am the LORD. (Ezekiel 35:7-9 NLT)


----------



## Duez

Keep your pimp hand strong. :wow:


You wives will submit to your husbands as you do to the Lord. For a husband is the head of his wife as Christ is the head of his body, the church; he gave his life to be her Savior. As the church submits to Christ, so you wives must submit to your husbands in everything. (Ephesians 5:22-24 NLT)


----------



## Duez

Hope nobody works on Sunday or turns their heater on. :wow:


On six days work may be done, but the seventh day shall be sacred to you as the Sabbath of complete rest to the Lord. Anyone who does work on that day, shall be put to death. You shall not even light a fire in any of your dwellings on the Sabbath day. (Exodus 35:2-3 NAB)


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 14 2010, 06:22 AM~19322254
> *As in all the churches of the holy ones, women should keep silent in the churches, for they are not allowed to speak, but should be subordinate, as even the law says.  But if they want to learn anything, they should ask their husbands at home.  For it is improper for a woman to speak in the church.  (1 Corinthians 14:33-35 NAB)
> *


 :biggrin: ima have to resurch this one. And whip it out when need be.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 10 2010, 04:04 PM~19295068
> *Lots of people get caught up with all the promises and propaganda involved in a particular faith and overlook things that to me are HUGE red flags.
> *


Duez’s bible quotes are exactly what I was talking about. What do these verses mean to you all?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

I am asking of The Low Rider World out there for your Help i am Currently seeking Donations to Help out 2 needy Families.in my Community. it was brought to my Attention from Our Local Headstart School. My Chapter is Trying to collect $200 dollars to help out these 2 Families have a NICE Christmas Dinner. I normally wouldn't do this My Club usually helps out. But being that times are hard for all of us. im turning to you all for your help if at all possible . This is not a scam i will post pics of the Dinners when Purchased and give ALL Donors their Thanks on the Support of this Cause. if you would like to search this website for all my posts and topics feel free to do so. im not about scaming anybody im about helping anybody i can. here is a link you can Donate on if you would like to help out.I Fully Understand Times are hard for all of us. Thanks for taking your time and reading this plea for help. $200.is our goal any Amt would be Highly Appreciated.MAy God Bless You & Yours this Holiday Season.
Rev.Joe
Founder & CEO of Prophecy B.C.T.Club de Tejas.
Donation Link on Facebook via Pay-Pal


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Dec 14 2010, 06:27 AM~19322268-->
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your hands ladys.
> 
> If two Israelite men are fighting and the wife of one tries to rescue her husband by grabbing the testicles of the other man, her hand must be cut off without pity.  (Deuteronomy 25:11-12 NLT)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 14 2010, 06:28 AM~19322276
> *Keep your pimp hand strong. :wow:
> You wives will submit to your husbands as you do to the Lord.  For a husband is the head of his wife as Christ is the head of his body, the church; he gave his life to be her Savior.  As the church submits to Christ, so you wives must submit to your husbands in everything.  (Ephesians 5:22-24 NLT)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Dec 14 2010, 06:30 AM~19322281
> *Hope nobody works on Sunday or turns their heater on. :wow:
> On six days work may be done, but the seventh day shall be sacred to you as the Sabbath of complete rest to the Lord.  Anyone who does work on that day, shall be put to death.  You shall not even light a fire in any of your dwellings on the Sabbath day.  (Exodus 35:2-3 NAB)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 14 2010, 06:24 AM~19322263
> *:wow:
> *



SOMETHING IS REALLY WRONG WITH YOU duez :loco: :loco: NO KNOWLEDGE WHAT SO EVER.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 14 2010, 11:28 AM~19324001
> *Duez’s bible quotes are exactly what I was talking about. What do these verses mean to you all?
> *


I WOULDN'T TAKE ANY ADVISE FROM SOME ONE THAT CAN SAY A SCRIPTURE, BUT DON'T KNOW WHAT IT REALLY MEANS AT ALL :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 

ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS SEEK IT FOR YOUR SELF & YOU WILL FIND OUT WHAT THE WORD OF GOD REALLY MEANS.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PEEKA BOO duez I SEE YOU - PRAISE THE LORD duez

GOD IS ABLE!!! GOD IS ABLE!!! GOD IS ABLE!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 14 2010, 06:13 PM~19326483
> *I WOULDN'T TAKE ANY ADVISE FROM SOME ONE THAT CAN SAY A SCRIPTURE, BUT DON'T KNOW WHAT IT REALLY MEANS AT ALL :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS SEEK IT FOR YOUR SELF & YOU WILL FIND OUT WHAT THE WORD OF GOD REALLY MEANS.
> *


Ask who? I'm asking. I posted a bunch of *your* scripture. Explain some of it to us, so it doesn't look like you guys are a bunch of lunatic murderers with slaves. :happysad:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 14 2010, 06:21 PM~19326528
> *Crazy christian.*


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 14 2010, 07:27 AM~19322273
> *I hope I can find this dude. :wow:
> I will make Mount Seir utterly desolate, killing off all who try to escape and any who return.  I will fill your mountains with the dead. Your hills, your valleys, and your streams will be filled with people slaughtered by the sword.  I will make you desolate forever. Your cities will never be rebuilt. Then you will know that I am the LORD.  (Ezekiel 35:7-9 NLT)
> *


Jesus loves you. :loco:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 14 2010, 05:23 PM~19326552
> *:wave:
> :wave: BLESS THE NAME OF THE LORD :wave: *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 14 2010, 05:24 PM~19326558
> *Jesus loves you. ALWAYS
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 14 2010, 06:25 PM~19326573
> *
> :wave: BLESS THE NAME OF THE LORD :wave: </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>Or else he'll freakin kill you!! :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 14 2010, 05:22 PM~19326539
> *Ask who? I'm asking. I posted a bunch of your scripture. Explain some of it to us, so it doesn't look like you guys are a bunch of lunatic murderers with slaves.  :happysad:
> *


U MAY HAVE POSTED SOME OF THE SCRIPTURES THAT I HAVE POSTED, BUT THERE'S A DIFFERENCE I KNOW WHAT THE MEANING OF THE SCRIPTURE IS BEFORE I POST IT ON HERE, BUT AS FOR YOU :dunno: SEARCH IT FOR YOUR SELF, THE BIBLE SAY'S IT'S EVERY MAN FOR HIMSELF, SO THERE FOR SEEK FOR YOUR SELF.

SAY ALL THAT YOU WANT TO SAY, BUT U ARE THE ONLY ONE ON HERE LOOKING LIKE A LOST CONFUSED INDIVIDUAL THAT NEEDS SOME ASSISTANCE ON GETTING BACK ON TRACK WITH THE LORD, TO WHOM YOU REALLY WANT TO SERVE WITH ALL OF YOUR HEART, BECAUSE THAT IS WHY YOU ARE ALWAYS ON HERE, WITH MANY ?'S, CONCERN'S & EVERYTHING ELSE.

JUST PRAISE THE LORD duez NOT THAT HARD & U CAN BE THE ONE THAT GOD CAN USE TO BRING THE OTHER ONE'S THAT ARE LOST TO OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.

 :worship: :worship: :worship: JESUS CHRIST :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 14 2010, 05:27 PM~19326589
> *Or else he'll BLESS you!! :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 14 2010, 05:27 PM~19326589
> *Or else he'll freakin kill you!! :wow:
> *


HEY duez STOP BEING SO MEAN :biggrin: 

STOP GETTING SO MAD EASY - IS IT THAT duez YOU WILL SOON SERVE THE LORD :thumbsup: ( DON'T STAY MAD, BE GLAD THAT GOD IS ABLE TO DO ALL THINGS ).

ISAIAH CHP. 45 VERSE 23

23. I HAVE SWORN BY MYSELF, THE WORD IS GONE OUT OF MY MOUTH IN RIGHTEOUSNESS, AND SHALL NOT RETURN, THAT TO ME EVERY KNEE SHALL BOW, EVERY TONGUE SHALL SWEAR.

GOD DOES NOT KILL US - WE KILL OUR SELVES duez ON THE CHOICES THAT WE MAKE IN OUR LIVES.

THANK YOU JESUS! THANK YOU JESUS! THANK YOU JESUS!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :angel: 

MAY U & ALL YOUR FAMILIES HAVE A BLESS NIGHT IN JESUS NAME :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin: lots of reading today.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Dec 14 2010, 05:13 PM~19326483-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rzarock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 14 2010, 11:28 AM~19324001
> *
> Duez’s bible quotes are exactly what I was talking about. What do these verses mean to you all?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I WOULDN'T TAKE ANY ADVISE FROM SOME ONE THAT CAN SAY A SCRIPTURE, BUT DON'T KNOW WHAT IT REALLY MEANS AT ALL :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:
> 
> ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS SEEK IT FOR YOUR SELF & YOU WILL FIND OUT WHAT THE WORD OF GOD REALLY MEANS.
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Uhhh. What?

I'm not asking for Duez's advice. I asked what it means to YOU ALL. Since you all are christian's I'd like to know what these verses mean to you.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> I WOULDN'T TAKE ANY ADVISE FROM SOME ONE THAT CAN SAY A SCRIPTURE, BUT DON'T KNOW WHAT IT REALLY MEANS AT ALL :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:
> 
> ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS SEEK IT FOR YOUR SELF & YOU WILL FIND OUT WHAT THE WORD OF GOD</span> REALLY MEANS.




Uhhh. What?

I'm not asking for Duez's advice. I asked what it means to YOU ALL. Since you all are christian's I'd like to know what these verses mean to you.
[/quote]


**********************************************************************

SAME THING I TOLD duez ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS ASK & YOU WILL UNDERSTAND THE WORD. JUST LIKE ME I CAN'T GO OFF OF ANY BODY ELSE'S UNDERSTANDING, BUT TO SEEK IT FOR MY SELF. (JUST PRAY FOR UNDERSTANDING OF THE WORD OF GOD & LIKE THE WORD SAY'S YOU WILL RECEIVE). ( CLOSE MOUTH DON'T GET FEED - MEANING IF YOU DON'T ASK YOU WILL NEVER KNOW - IT'S THAT SIMPLE.

<span style=\'color:red\'>MATTHEW CHP. 7 VERSE 7 & 8

7. ASK, AND IT SHALL BE GIVEN YOU; SEEK, AND YOU SHALL FIND; KNOCK, AND IT SHALL BE OPENED TO YOU:

8. FOR EVERY ONE THAT ASKS RECEIVES; AND HE THAT SEEKS FINDS; AND TO HIM THAT KNOCKS IT SHALL BE OPENED.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!

FOR ANOTHER DAY THAT HE HAS BLESSED US ALL WITH AMEN!!!

BROTHER'S & SISTER'S HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME!!!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA+Dec 15 2010, 02:23 PM~19334793-->
> 
> 
> 
> SAME THING I TOLD duez ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS ASK & YOU WILL UNDERSTAND THE WORD. JUST LIKE ME I CAN'T GO OFF OF ANY BODY ELSE'S UNDERSTANDING, BUT TO SEEK IT FOR MY SELF. (JUST PRAY FOR UNDERSTANDING OF THE WORD OF GOD & LIKE THE WORD SAY'S YOU WILL RECEIVE). ( CLOSE MOUTH DON'T GET FEED - MEANING IF YOU DON'T ASK YOU WILL NEVER KNOW - IT'S THAT SIMPLE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So…..you’re telling me that you “CAN’T GO OFF OF ANY BODY ELSE'S UNDERSTANDING” and to “SEEK IT FOR MY SELF” when it comes to Ephesians 6:5…………..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 14 2010, 06:21 AM~19322248
> *Slaves, obey your earthly masters with deep respect and fear.  Serve them sincerely as you would serve Christ.  (Ephesians 6:5 NLT)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if the true meaning is based on what an individual receives when seeking the word of god, why below are telling Duez his interpretation is wrong? My point is your answer to me is BS. You type away quote after quote of happiness and promises from the bible with confidence that it’s truth for you and everyone else but when probed about something questionable you back off and say well it’s up for interpretation. Why is Ephesians 6:5 up for interpretation but the quotes you post not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CERTIFIED [email protected] 11 2010, 07:09 PM~19303604
> *duez THE ONLY THING YOU'RE CONTRIBUTING IS FALSE DISCUSSION ON THIS TOPIC, SO MAYBE YOU NEED TO FIND ANOTHER TOPIC OR START YOUR OWN. YOU MAY SAY YOU KNOW SCRIPTURES, ACTUALLY duez U NEED TO KNOW THE MEANING BEHIND THAT PARTICULAR SCRIPTURE, BECAUSE ANYONE CAN SAY THAT THEY KNOW SCRIPTURE, BUT IF YOU DON'T KNOW THE TRUE MEANING OF THAT SCRIPTURE, THEN GUESS WHAT, YOU SHOULDN'T BE ON HEAR SAYING ANYTHING AT ALL. JUST KEEPING IT REAL duez.  (STOP MOCKING GOD)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 15 2010, 02:23 PM~19334793
> *IF YOU DON'T ASK YOU WILL NEVER KNOW - IT'S THAT SIMPLE.
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 15 2010, 03:11 PM~19335220
> *So…..you’re telling me that you “CAN’T GO OFF OF ANY BODY ELSE'S UNDERSTANDING” and to “SEEK IT FOR MY SELF” when it comes to Ephesians 6:5…………..
> But if the true meaning is based on what an individual receives when seeking the word of god, why below are telling Duez his interpretation is wrong? My point is your answer to me is BS. You type away quote after quote of happiness and promises from the bible with confidence that it’s truth for you and everyone else but when probed about something questionable you back off and say well it’s up for interpretation. Why is Ephesians 6:5 up for interpretation but the quotes you post not?
> *


HEY rzarock I HAVE NO PROBLEMS IN PREACHING THE GOSPEL, & SHARING THE TRUTH WITH ALL OF MY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S IN CHRIST, BUT WE CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH FOR THAT INDIVIDUAL THAT ALWAYS HAVE SOMETHING BAD TO SAY ABOUT GOD, ALL WE CAN DO IS PRAY AND KEEP IT PUSH IN, BECAUSE THE BIBLE SAYS IN ( GENESIS CHP. 6 VERSE 3 )

3. AND THE LORD SAID, MY SPIRIT SHALL NOT ALWAYS STRIVE WITH MAN, FOR THAT HE ALSO IS FLESH: YET HIS DAYS SHALL BE A HUNDRED AND TWENTY YEARS.

SO IF I'M TELLING YOU TO SEEK IT FOR YOURSELF FOR YOU TO GET THE UNDERSTANDING ON WHAT THE SCRIPTURES MEAN, IT'S NOT A BAD THING, ACTUALLY IT'S THE BEST THING THAT ANY BODY CAN EVER DO.

BY THE WAY rzarock YOU SAY THAT MY ANSWER TO YOU IS BS, ( MY POINT IS YOUR REPLY'S DON'T MEAN NOTHING, ALL THAT MATTERS IS GOD KNOWS & SEE'S EVERYTHING THAT IS GOING ON, HEY THE BIBLE ALSO SAYS ( 1 CHRONICLES CHP. 16 VERSE 22 )

22. SAYING, TOUCH NOT MY ANOINTED, AND DO MY PROPHETS NO HARM.

( MEANS KEEP YOUR MOUTH & EVERYTHING THAT YOU DO OFF OF GOD'S CHILDREN ).

NO ONE IS BACKING OFF - BUT IT SEEMS LIKE SOMEONE IS MAD BECAUSE YOUR NOT GETTING THE RESPONSE YOU WANT - LIKE I SAID SEEK IT FOR YOURSELF GOD IS THERE & ALWAYS WILL BE.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:uh: :uh: :uh: MOVING ALONG :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOD IS AWESOME! GOD IS GOOD! HALLELUJAH!

FATHER GOD YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 15 2010, 04:53 PM~19336002
> *HEY rzarock I HAVE NO PROBLEMS IN PREACHING THE GOSPEL, & SHARING THE TRUTH WITH ALL OF MY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S IN CHRIST, BUT WE CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH FOR THAT INDIVIDUAL THAT ALWAYS HAVE SOMETHING BAD TO SAY ABOUT GOD, ALL WE CAN DO IS PRAY AND KEEP IT PUSH IN, BECAUSE THE BIBLE SAYS IN ( GENESIS CHP. 6 VERSE 3 )
> 
> 3. AND THE LORD SAID, MY SPIRIT SHALL NOT ALWAYS STRIVE WITH MAN, FOR THAT HE ALSO IS FLESH: YET HIS DAYS SHALL BE A HUNDRED AND TWENTY YEARS.
> 
> SO IF I'M TELLING YOU TO SEEK IT FOR YOURSELF FOR YOU TO GET THE UNDERSTANDING ON WHAT THE SCRIPTURES MEAN, IT'S NOT A BAD THING, ACTUALLY IT'S THE BEST THING THAT ANY BODY CAN EVER DO.
> 
> BY THE WAY rzarock YOU SAY THAT MY ANSWER TO YOU IS BS, ( MY POINT IS YOUR REPLY'S DON'T MEAN NOTHING, ALL THAT MATTERS IS GOD KNOWS & SEE'S EVERYTHING THAT IS GOING ON, HEY THE BIBLE ALSO SAYS ( 1 CHRONICLES CHP. 16 VERSE 22 )
> 
> 22. SAYING, TOUCH NOT MY ANOINTED, AND DO MY PROPHETS NO HARM.
> 
> ( MEANS KEEP YOUR MOUTH & EVERYTHING THAT YOU DO OFF OF GOD'S CHILDREN ).
> 
> NO ONE IS BACKING OFF - BUT IT SEEMS LIKE SOMEONE IS MAD BECAUSE YOUR NOT GETTING THE RESPONSE YOU WANT - LIKE I SAID SEEK IT FOR YOURSELF GOD IS THERE & ALWAYS WILL BE.
> *


You are backing off like most people in here. My questions go unanswered more often than not. I'll repeat my question for you.

Why is Ephesians 6:5 up for interpretation but the quotes you post not? In addition, please preach to me about this passage.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 15 2010, 04:57 PM~19336034
> *
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: MOVING ALONG  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


And I'm the one getting mad?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 12 2010, 09:22 PM~19310968
> *God is so good in fact that he plans to slaughter people and scatter them like dung.
> 
> GOD IS AWESOME! GOD IS GOOD! HALLELUJAH!
> 
> FATHER GOD YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 15 2010, 05:01 PM~19336071
> *GOD IS AWESOME! GOD IS GOOD! HALLELUJAH!
> 
> FATHER GOD YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  
:wave:


----------



## Mijaz




----------



## RagTreySS

Belief requires assent not only of the mind but also of the will. While many non-Christians have honest intellectual questions, we have found that many more seem to have a volitional resistance to Christianity. In other words, it’s not that they don’t have evidence to believe, it’s that they don’t want to believe.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 16 2010, 12:02 PM~19343177
> *Belief requires assent not only of the mind but also of the will. While many non-Christians have honest intellectual questions, we have found that many more seem to have a volitional resistance to Christianity. In other words, it’s not that they don’t have evidence to believe, it’s that they don’t want to believe.
> *


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 16 2010, 11:02 AM~19343177
> *Belief requires assent not only of the mind but also of the will. While many non-Christians have honest intellectual questions, we have found that many more seem to have a volitional resistance to Christianity. In other words, it’s not that they don’t have evidence to believe, it’s that they don’t want to believe.
> *


Or they choose not to believe the evidence that has been presented to them. Remember, to some, evidence is not always proof. There's a difference between making choice after carefully considering available evidence and making a choice without considering any evidence. There are people on both sides that are guilty of the latter.

Christians are in some cases violently opposed but they also do their share opposing violently.


----------



## Duez

I have never seen any evidence of magic people making aliens. :wow:


----------



## RagTreySS

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 16 2010, 12:21 PM~19343734
> *I have never seen any evidence of magic people making aliens. :wow:
> *


You're alive aren't you?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 16 2010, 08:46 AM~19342065
> *
> :wave:
> *


GOD BLESS U & THE FAMILY BROTHER BIGSWANGA :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 15 2010, 05:44 PM~19336461
> *You are backing off like most people in here. My questions go unanswered more often than not. I'll repeat my question for you.
> 
> Why is Ephesians 6:5 up for interpretation but the quotes you post not? In addition, please preach to me about this passage.
> *


1ST PART OF EPHESIANS 6:5 

SERVANTS, BE OBEDIENT TO THEM THAT ARE YOUR MASTERS ACCORDING TO THE FLESH. 

= WHAT THIS MEANS IS SOMEONE THAT HAS AUTHORITY OVER YOU, WHEN TELLING YOU WHAT TO DO, LIKE A POLICE OFFICER, A JUDGE IN THE COURT ROOM, AND YOUR BOSS AT WORK, WHICH ARE IN THE FLESH, WHICH IS A HUMAN MAN OR WOMAN ON THE EARTH.

**********************************************************************

2ND PART OF THAT SCRIPTURE OF EPHESIANS 6:5

WITH FEAR AND TREMBLING, IN SINGLENESS OF YOUR HEART, AS UNTO CHRIST;

= WHAT THIS MEANS TO THE BELIEVERS IS, DO NOT BE MERELY A PEOPLE PLEASER AT WORK, SERVE THE LORD IN ALL YOU DO. RECOGNIZE THAT IT IS HE (WHICH IS GOD) WHO HAS ASSIGNED YOU TO THAT POST OF RESPONSIBILITY.

**********************************************************************

EPHESIANS 6:5

5. SERVANTS, BE OBEDIENT TO THEM THAT ARE YOUR MASTERS ACCORDING TO THE FLESH, WITH FEAR AND TREMBLING, IN SINGLENESS OF YOUR HEART, AS UNTO CHRIST;

HERE YOU GO BROTHER rzarock WHAT YOU REQUESTED. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 16 2010, 03:59 PM~19345437
> *You're alive aren't you?
> *


FATHER GOD, WE THANK YOU FOR ANOTHER DAY THAT YOU GIVEN US IN JESUS NAME :angel: 

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOD IS ABLE! GOD IS ABLE! GOD IS ABLE!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 16 2010, 04:59 PM~19345437
> *You're alive aren't you?
> *


Proves Oranges are blue at the same time. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 16 2010, 03:59 PM~19345437
> *You're alive aren't you?
> *


 :h5:


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 16 2010, 12:02 PM~19343177
> *Belief requires assent not only of the mind but also of the will. While many non-Christians have honest intellectual questions, we have found that many more seem to have a volitional resistance to Christianity. In other words, it’s not that they don’t have evidence to believe, it’s that they don’t want to believe.
> *



X76


----------



## Duez

Anyone arrogant enough to reject the verdict of the judge or of the priest who represents the LORD your God must be put to death. Such evil must be purged from Israel. (Deuteronomy 17:12 NLT)


----------



## Duez

At the wrath of the Lord of hosts the land quakes, and the people are like fuel for fire; No man spares his brother, each devours the flesh of his neighbor. (Isaiah 9:18)


----------



## Duez

Kill your first son!!

You shall not delay the offering of your harvest and your press. You shall give me the first born of your sons. You must do the same for your oxen and your sheep. (Exodus 22:28-29 NAB)


----------



## Duez

Hope there aren't any other religious topics on this site. hno:

Suppose a man or woman among you, in one of your towns that the LORD your God is giving you, has done evil in the sight of the LORD your God and has violated the covenant by serving other gods or by worshiping the sun, the moon, or any of the forces of heaven, which I have strictly forbidden. When you hear about it, investigate the matter thoroughly. If it is true that this detestable thing has been done in Israel, then that man or woman must be taken to the gates of the town and stoned to death. (Deuteronomy 17:2-5 NLT)


----------



## Duez

Maybe you can just send your cat to do it.


----------



## Duez

Hope nobody in here is doing some fornicating. :0 
A priest's daughter who loses her honor by committing fornication and thereby dishonors her father also, *shall be burned to death.* (Leviticus 21:9 NAB)


----------



## Duez

Everybody beat their kids today?

Withhold not chastisement from a boy; if you beat him with a rod he will not die. Beat him with the rod, and you will save him from the nether world. (Proverbs 23:13-14 NAB)


----------



## Duez

www.christiandaughtersforsale.com ??

When a man sells his daughter as a slave, she will not be freed at the end of six years as the men are. If she does not please the man who bought her, he may allow her to be bought back again. But he is not allowed to sell her to foreigners, since he is the one who broke the contract with her. And if the slave girl's owner arranges for her to marry his son, he may no longer treat her as a slave girl, but he must treat her as his daughter. If he himself marries her and then takes another wife, he may not reduce her food or clothing or fail to sleep with her as his wife. If he fails in any of these three ways, she may leave as a free woman without making any payment. (Exodus 21:7-11 NLT)


----------



## Duez

:wow: Stupid happy kids. 

Whoever spoils his son will bind up his wounds, and will suffer heartache at every cry. An unbroken horse turns out stubborn, and an unchecked son turns out headstrong. Pamper a child, and he will terrorize you; play with him, and he will grieve you. Do not laugh with him, or you will have sorrow with him, and in the end you will gnash your teeth. Give him no freedom in his youth, and do not ignore his errors. Bow down his neck in his youth, and beat his sides while he is young, or else he will become stubborn and disobey you, and you will have sorrow of soul from him. Discipline your son and make his yoke heavy, so that you may not be offended by his shamelessness. (Sirach 30:7-13 NRS)


----------



## Duez

How come Mexico city or Panama, none of those places were ever destroyed in the bible? "The Lord" did know about those places right?

"I will sweep away everything in all your land," says the LORD. "I will sweep away both people and animals alike. Even the birds of the air and the fish in the sea will die. I will reduce the wicked to heaps of rubble, along with the rest of humanity," says the LORD. "I will crush Judah and Jerusalem with my fist and destroy every last trace of their Baal worship. I will put an end to all the idolatrous priests, so that even the memory of them will disappear. For they go up to their roofs and bow to the sun, moon, and stars. They claim to follow the LORD, but then they worship Molech, too. So now I will destroy them! And I will destroy those who used to worship me but now no longer do. They no longer ask for the LORD's guidance or seek my blessings." (Zephaniah 1:2-6 NLT)


----------



## Duez

Stupid people going to hospitals when they're sick. They should go to a church!! 

Is any among you sick? Let him call for the elders of the church; and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord: and the prayer of faith shall save him that is sick, and the Lord shall raise him up; and if he have committed sins, it shall be forgiven him. (James 5:14-15 ASV)


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 16 2010, 06:05 PM~19346441
> *1ST PART OF EPHESIANS 6:5
> 
> SERVANTS, BE OBEDIENT TO THEM THAT ARE YOUR MASTERS ACCORDING TO THE FLESH.
> 
> = WHAT THIS MEANS IS SOMEONE THAT HAS AUTHORITY OVER YOU, WHEN TELLING YOU WHAT TO DO, LIKE A POLICE OFFICER, A JUDGE IN THE COURT ROOM, AND YOUR BOSS AT WORK, WHICH ARE IN THE FLESH, WHICH IS A HUMAN MAN OR WOMAN ON THE EARTH.
> 
> **********************************************************************
> 
> 2ND PART OF THAT SCRIPTURE OF EPHESIANS 6:5
> 
> WITH FEAR AND TREMBLING, IN SINGLENESS OF YOUR HEART, AS UNTO CHRIST;
> 
> = WHAT THIS MEANS TO THE BELIEVERS IS, DO NOT BE MERELY A PEOPLE PLEASER AT WORK, SERVE THE LORD IN ALL YOU DO. RECOGNIZE THAT IT IS HE (WHICH IS GOD) WHO HAS ASSIGNED YOU TO THAT POST OF RESPONSIBILITY.
> 
> **********************************************************************
> 
> EPHESIANS 6:5
> 
> 5. SERVANTS, BE OBEDIENT TO THEM THAT ARE YOUR MASTERS ACCORDING TO THE FLESH, WITH FEAR AND TREMBLING, IN SINGLENESS OF YOUR HEART, AS UNTO CHRIST;
> 
> HERE YOU GO BROTHER rzarock WHAT YOU REQUESTED.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.

Why are positive passages taken literally but negative ones not?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 17 2010, 07:48 AM~19350825
> *Stupid people going to hospitals when they're sick. They should go to a church!!
> 
> Is any among you sick?  Let him call for the elders of the church; and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord: and the prayer of faith shall save him that is sick, and the Lord shall raise him up; and if he have committed sins, it shall be forgiven him.  (James 5:14-15 ASV)
> *


I do both. And there's church any where you go. Church is not a building but thought and spirit. hence we can have church up in herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 16 2010, 07:11 PM~19346488
> *Able to make people kill their children. :wow:
> 
> Later on God tested Abraham's faith and obedience. "Abraham!" God called." Yes," he replied. "Here I am." "Take your son, your only son – yes, Isaac, whom you love so much – and go to the land of Moriah. Sacrifice him there as a burnt offering on one of the mountains, which I will point out to you." (Genesis 22:1-2 NLT)*


----------



## Duez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Trust in the LORD with all your heart, on your own *intelligence* rely not. (Proverbs 3:5 NAB)


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 17 2010, 09:48 AM~19350825
> *Stupid people going to hospitals when they're sick. They should go to a church!!
> 
> Is any among you sick?  Let him call for the elders of the church; and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord: and the prayer of faith shall save him that is sick, and the Lord shall raise him up; and if he have committed sins, it shall be forgiven him.  (James 5:14-15 ASV)
> *


My Mom was diagnose with breast cancer last month we had allot of churches praying and yesterday she went in for a check up and the doc. could not find anything. he did a ultrasound twice and said how could this be. there is nothing there. My mom told him that she has faith in the Lord. the doc looked at her all weired and said this is not possible. I don't see anything. so how do you explain that? Let me tell you how. it the power of GOD. a miracle


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 17 2010, 09:18 AM~19350986
> *My Mom was diagnose with breast cancer last month we had allot of churches praying and yesterday she went in for a check up and the doc. could not find anything. he did a ultrasound twice and said how could this be. there is nothing there. My mom told him that she has faith in the Lord. the doc looked at her all weired and said this is not possible. I don't see anything. so how do you explain that? Let me tell you how. it the power of GOD. a miracle
> *


You have doctors at your church? Or do you not have 100% faith in god? :wow:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 17 2010, 08:18 AM~19350986
> *My Mom was diagnose with breast cancer last month we had allot of churches praying and yesterday she went in for a check up and the doc. could not find anything. he did a ultrasound twice and said how could this be. there is nothing there. My mom told him that she has faith in the Lord. the doc looked at her all weired and said this is not possible. I don't see anything. so how do you explain that? Let me tell you how. it the power of GOD. a miracle
> *


I'm glad to hear your mom is doing alright. I hope she stays healthy.

So do you think there is no need to go to the doctor because prayer and faith will heal everything? I've known 4 women who have been diagnosed with breast cancer. Two passed away and two had their cancer disappear never to return. One that passed away was christain, had faith in the Lord and had several churches praying for her. The other was jewish. She also had prayer and faith. One that survied is atheist the other is catholic but isn't really practicing. My point is that there are plenty of prayers that go unanswered even though the people praying have deep faith. Some people in bad situations have faith and pray only to have their prayers not answered. Others don't have faith and don't pray and they are handed a "miracle". How do you explain that?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 17 2010, 10:40 AM~19351124
> *I'm glad to hear your mom is doing alright. I hope she stays healthy.
> 
> So do you think there is no need to go to the doctor because prayer and faith will heal everything? I've known 4 women who have been diagnosed with breast cancer. Two passed away and two had their cancer disappear never to return. One that passed away was christain, had faith in the Lord and had several churches praying for her. The other was jewish. She also had prayer and faith. One that survied is atheist the other is catholic but isn't really practicing. My point is that there are plenty of prayers that go unanswered even though the people praying have deep faith. Some people in bad situations have faith and pray only to have their prayers not answered. Others don't have faith and don't pray and they are handed a "miracle". How do you explain that?
> *


No I think that we need doctors. that would be stupid. but I do believe that God has the power to heal us if he wishes.People that think they don't need doctors are not all there. yes you need faith and all. but its a personal preference. I don't understand why Duez puts us all at the extremist. stereotyping.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 17 2010, 10:40 AM~19351124
> *I'm glad to hear your mom is doing alright. I hope she stays healthy.
> 
> So do you think there is no need to go to the doctor because prayer and faith will heal everything? I've known 4 women who have been diagnosed with breast cancer. Two passed away and two had their cancer disappear never to return. One that passed away was christain, had faith in the Lord and had several churches praying for her. The other was jewish. She also had prayer and faith. One that survied is atheist the other is catholic but isn't really practicing. My point is that there are plenty of prayers that go unanswered even though the people praying have deep faith. Some people in bad situations have faith and pray only to have their prayers not answered. Others don't have faith and don't pray and they are handed a "miracle". How do you explain that?
> *


thanks for the kind words


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 17 2010, 10:40 AM~19351124
> *I'm glad to hear your mom is doing alright. I hope she stays healthy.
> 
> So do you think there is no need to go to the doctor because prayer and faith will heal everything? I've known 4 women who have been diagnosed with breast cancer. Two passed away and two had their cancer disappear never to return. One that passed away was christain, had faith in the Lord and had several churches praying for her. The other was jewish. She also had prayer and faith. One that survied is atheist the other is catholic but isn't really practicing. My point is that there are plenty of prayers that go unanswered even though the people praying have deep faith. Some people in bad situations have faith and pray only to have their prayers not answered. Others don't have faith and don't pray and they are handed a "miracle". How do you explain that?
> *


I do belive that when God says its time to go it is time to go. he took the two that had faith. he let the ones that didn't have faith live so that maybe they can spread the word. and give them time. but Only GOD knows why he does things. I have no clue.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 17 2010, 10:19 AM~19350994
> *You have doctors at your church? Or do you not have 100% faith in god? :wow:
> *


you make no sense. who says we don't need doctors? dude you compare us all to the extremest. like the people that do bad and call them selves Christians. well let me tell you. I am no one to judge so be it.


----------



## socalconcepts

JUST WANTED TO GIVE A CONGRATS ON A GREAT SHOW THIS PAST SUNDAY GANG TO GRACE CAR CLUB AT THERE CHURCH IN POMONA, CA HERE IS THE LINK PICTURES ON PAGE 15 POSSITIVE SHOW FOR HIS GLORY GOD IS GOOD QUE-NO 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=562640&st=280


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 17 2010, 10:51 AM~19351617
> *you make no sense. who says we don't need doctors? dude you compare us all to the extremest. like the people that do bad and call them selves Christians. well let me tell you. I am no one to judge so be it.
> *


What Im saying is, when you pray for healing either it doesn't work, or god chooses not to heal you. Why then do you go to the doctor? Do you defy god in his judgment of who lives, or do you understand that telepathically speaking to aliens is insane?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

DESPITE OF ALL THAT GOES ON IN OUR LIVES ( OUR HEAVENLY FATHER IS STILL WORTHY TO BE PRAISED :worship: :worship: :worship: ).

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 17 2010, 07:50 AM~19350834
> *Thanks.
> 
> Why are positive passages taken literally but negative ones not?
> *


ANY TIME BROTHER :thumbsup: 

WELL, I CAN'T SPEAK FOR ANYBODY ELSE, BUT FOR ME I TRY TO LOOK AT BOTH SIDES OF THE PASSAGES, AND FIND OUT THE TRUE MEANING OF THAT PARTICULAR PASSAGE. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 17 2010, 08:18 AM~19350986
> *My Mom was diagnose with breast cancer last month we had allot of churches praying and yesterday she went in for a check up and the doc. could not find anything. he did a ultrasound twice and said how could this be. there is nothing there. My mom told him that she has faith in the Lord. the doc looked at her all weired and said this is not possible. I don't see anything. so how do you explain that? Let me tell you how. it the power of GOD. a miracle
> *



PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER NIMSTER64 ( GOD IS ABLE TO DO ALL THINGS AMEN ).

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS NIGHT IN JESUS NAME :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 17 2010, 05:35 PM~19355307
> * GOD IS ABLE TO DO ALL THINGS AMEN *


So why not praise him when he does terrible things :dunno:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Dec 17 2010, 11:03 PM~19358129
> *So why not praise him when he does terrible things :dunno:
> *


like what?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Dec 17 2010, 11:03 PM~19358129
> *So why not praise him when he does terrible things :dunno:
> *



I DON'T RECALL (GOD) DOING ANYTHING TERRIBLE AT ALL.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

FATHER GOD WE PRAISE YOU & MAGNIFY YOUR HOLY NAME :worship: :worship: 

PEOPLE OF GOD STAY BLESS IN JESUS NAME :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

BROTHER'S & SISTER'S 

MAY U & YOUR FAMILIES HAVE A BLESS & SAFE HOLIDAYS IN JESUS NAME :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

BLESS THE NAME OF OUR LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS :angel:


----------



## Duez

KILL YOUR CHILDREN IN JESUS NAME


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 18 2010, 10:01 PM~19364770
> *KILL YOUR CHILDREN IN JESUS NAME</span>
> *


 :uh: 

That was a test.


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Dec 17 2010, 11:17 PM~19358234
> *like what?
> *


I'll just cut to, I can't convey my message here without being seen as trolling 

What I mean is God should be infallible.
If you worship something (especially something you claim responsible for creating the universe) it would seem foolish to not agree with everything that deity does.

In other words: 
He sees you when you're sleeping ...He knows if you're awake ...He knows if you've been doubting his actions or not...So you'd better be blindly obedient for goodness sake
:dunno:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 19 2010, 08:43 PM~19370663
> *That was a test.
> *


Sounds like a good dude. :uh:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Dec 19 2010, 09:54 PM~19371899
> *I'll just cut to, I can't convey my message here without being seen as trolling
> 
> What I mean is God should be infallible.
> If you worship something (especially something you claim responsible for creating the universe) it would seem foolish to not agree with everything that deity does.
> 
> In other words:
> He sees you when you're sleeping ...He knows if you're awake ...He knows if you've been doubting his actions or not...So you'd better be blindly obedient for goodness sake
> :dunno:
> *


WE ARE NOT ROBOTS HE GIVE US FREE WILL YOU HAVE A CHOICE OF DOING GOOD OR BAD,BUT EVERYTHING HAS CONSEQUENCES YOU DO GOOD YOU'LL RECEIVE GOOD YOU DO BAD YOU WILL RECEIVE BAD.IT IS YOU WHO DECIDE.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 19 2010, 09:55 PM~19371914
> *Sounds like a good dude. :uh:
> *


WOW i haven't been in here for a while and i think you're getting more stupid :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 19 2010, 09:55 PM~19371914
> *Sounds like a good dude. :uh:
> *


Some of the bible is out there.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Dec 20 2010, 01:05 AM~19372894
> *WOW i haven't been in here for a while and i think you're getting more stupid  :uh:  :buttkick:
> *


And you're getting more ugly. :tongue:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Dec 20 2010, 12:03 AM~19372876
> *WE ARE NOT ROBOTS HE GIVE US FREE WILL YOU HAVE A CHOICE OF DOING GOOD OR BAD,BUT EVERYTHING HAS CONSEQUENCES YOU DO GOOD YOU'LL RECEIVE GOOD YOU DO BAD YOU WILL RECEIVE BAD.IT IS YOU WHO DECIDE.
> *


Do you think god has everyone's life planned out for them?


----------



## b2sdad

Merry Christmas to all...Remember JESUS is the reason for the season!


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 20 2010, 09:00 AM~19373985
> *Do you think god has everyone's life planned out for them?
> *


YA I do from the momment we are born until the day we pass on. I still have hopes that the plan is that all that don't belive will be saved and walk at the right had of God. Including U Duez. I know deep down inside you are a GOOD DUDE.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Dec 20 2010, 11:21 AM~19375186
> *YA I do from the momment we are born until the day we pass on. I still have hopes that the plan is that all that don't belive will be saved and walk at the right had of God. Including U Duez. I know deep down inside you are a GOOD DUDE.
> *


Why would he plan for bad things? Like violent deaths and cancer, drug abuse, child molestation, etc?


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Dec 20 2010, 03:06 PM~19376612
> *Why would he plan for bad things? Like violent deaths and cancer, drug abuse, child molestation, etc?
> *


What you think for a minute this is all Gods doing WRONG. Have you ever heard of a guy out there called SATAN did you ever come to think he might have something to do with it. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Dec 20 2010, 04:03 PM~19377446
> *What you think for a minute this is all Gods doing WRONG. Have you ever heard of a guy out there called SATAN did you ever come to think he might have something to do with it. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


You said you believe god has your life planned "from the momment we are born until the day we pass on." So does god plan for satan to intervene?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Dec 20 2010, 10:50 AM~19374569
> *Merry Christmas to all...Remember JESUS is the reason for the season!
> *


Christmas has nothing to do with Jesus.


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Dec 20 2010, 04:03 PM~19377446
> *What you think for a minute this is all Gods doing WRONG. Have you ever heard of a guy out there called SATAN did you ever come to think he might have something to do with it. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Where did this Satan person come from?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maddogg20/20

If an artist wants to create a painting of a scene that depicts misery & despair, that person would have to know what gloom and hopelessness is to be able to convey that message.
A person that lived a wonderful life free of all things "bad" would not make a very good melancholic artist.

Think of God as an artist, and everything he created (including Satan) is his art work. It is an undeniable fact that God understands what evil is, he created it.
So therefore God = Evil :dunno:


----------



## 66LOW

haha this thread rocks.. so many haters hahaha
stay up brothers

Jesus is Lord of All
:angel:


----------



## kiki

.....................AMEN............


----------



## G2G_Al

Merry Christmas to all my brothers and sisters on Lay it Low!! 

We know the real meaning of CHRISTmas, so let us not be hindered by those who don't know, may God Bless them and reveal Himself to them!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Dec 20 2010, 10:50 PM~19381395-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Happy holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 02:22 AM~19401172
> *haha this thread rocks.. so many haters hahaha
> stay up brothers
> 
> Jesus is Lord of All
> :angel:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kiki_@Dec 23 2010, 09:17 AM~19402292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....................AMEN............
> *


Nice! Very !


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 25 2010, 09:39 AM~19417157
> *Merry Christmas to all my brothers and sisters on Lay it Low!!
> 
> We know the real meaning of CHRISTmas, so let us not be hindered by those who don't know, may God Bless them and reveal Himself to them!!
> *


It's about celebrating the birth of Jesus 3 months after his birthday (or so it says in the bible). I really don't care when he was born, but I figured you bible thumpers would already know he wasn't born on christMAS. 

How many of you christians have ever read this book that you base your lives on?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 25 2010, 06:55 PM~19420061
> *It's about celebrating the birth of Jesus 3 months after his birthday (or so it says in the bible). I really don't care when he was born, but I figured you bible thumpers would already know he wasn't born on christMAS.
> 
> How many of you christians have ever read this book that you base your lives on?
> *


 :biggrin: I've read parts. Kind of boring at times. But I don't thump or whap folks with my opinion of the book.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 25 2010, 08:39 AM~19417157
> *Merry Christmas to all my brothers and sisters on Lay it Low!!
> 
> We know the real meaning of CHRISTmas, so let us not be hindered by those who don't know, may God Bless them and reveal Himself to them!!
> *


Initially, chirstians didn’t celebrate Jesus' birthday but in the 4th century church officials decided to make it a holiday. Since the bible doesn’t mention the date of Jesus’ birth, Pope Julius the 1st chose December 25 in an effort to absorb the Roman pagan holidays held in the weeks leading up to the winter solstice. Those holidays were Saturnilia and the birth of Mithra (December 25th). The Roman pagans also observed at that time a feast honoring the children of Rome (Juvenalia). By holding Christmas at the same time as traditional winter solstice festivals, christian church leaders increased the chances that Christmas would be popularly embraced.

Good marketing is the reason for the season.


----------



## joeycutlass

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Dec 20 2010, 10:50 PM~19381401
> *If an artist wants to create a painting of a scene that depicts misery & despair, that person would have to know what gloom and hopelessness is to be able to convey that message.
> A person that lived a wonderful life free of all things "bad" would not make a very good melancholic artist.
> 
> Think of God as an artist, and everything he created (including Satan) is his art work.  It is an undeniable fact that God understands what evil is, he created it.
> So therefore God = Evil :dunno:
> *




first you have to know what satan is then the mystery begins to make sense. the is an angel (massager of god) he has free will. he choose to rebel he said in his mind all or nothing. he lost the war at the cross he murdered an innocent man. by doing so death had no hold. this man came to model life as it was intended. to teach the world that there is a better way look around tell me if it's all good


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 26 2010, 07:54 AM~19422191
> *:biggrin: I've read parts. Kind of boring at times. But I don't thump or whap folks with my opinion of the book.
> *


But you base your life on it? You should check it out.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 26 2010, 11:28 AM~19423130
> *But you base your life on it? You should check it out.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bart7777

Whats up to all my brothers and sisters may God keep blessing us all Amen


----------



## Mijaz

LIKE CUZZIN TO THE OLDIEZ HITT ME UP N I WILL SEND U FREE MUSIC ...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 20 2010, 10:50 PM~19381395
> *GOD IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: AWESOME GOD WE SERVE :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 29 2010, 03:52 PM~19450130
> * :yes:  :yes:  :yes: AWESOME GOD WE SERVE :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


AMEN


----------



## RagTreySS




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Dec 29 2010, 02:52 PM~19450130
> * :yes:  :yes:  :yes: AWESOME GOD WE SERVE :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


My god can beat up your god. :yes: :yes: :yes: And he serves me. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 29 2010, 02:59 PM~19450172
> *AMEN
> *


Nero


----------



## Dirt422

Took my kids to see this guy in concert few weeks ago in L.A.
The dude is tight


----------



## 66LOW

a Safe and Prosperous New Year to all my Christian Brother Ridaz..
and the non Christian alike :thumbsup:


----------



## renegade1

> _Originally posted by 66LOW_@Dec 31 2010, 06:16 PM~19470144
> *a Safe and Prosperous New Year to all my Christian Brother Ridaz..
> and the non Christian alike  :thumbsup:
> *


AMEN TO THAT MY BROTHER


----------



## tropicalpunch

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL,MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILYS ALL HAVE A BLESSED AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEARS,AND ALWAYS GIVE PRAISE TO THE "KING OF KINGS" :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by 66LOW_@Dec 31 2010, 05:16 PM~19470144
> *a Safe and Prosperous New Year to all my Christian Brother Ridaz..
> and the non Christian alike  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## G2G_Al

What's up family!! Daily Bread had a good devotion yesterday. 
Trouble
1 Peter 4:12-19

Be Blessed!


----------



## Duez




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

~THANK YOU LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY~


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Jan 3 2011, 11:30 AM~19489840
> *~THANK YOU LORD FOR ANOTHER DAY~
> *


  No Problem.


----------



## stubborn4life

Greetings to all. Hope you had a Great Holiday Season

Just want to announce the launching of my website for 2011 with events updates from Car Shows, Concerts, Interviews, Music Videos Shoots, Exhibits....etc. 

I will be posting a Gallery page with pictures of the events. I will also be launching a new design for my clothing brand dedicated to the Lowriding scene. Stay tune for the pre-sale announcement.

Photography is also in the works. Hit me up for rates. 

Keep on riding!!!

Stubborn4Life

Stay Stubborn

Check out the website here… <a href=\'http://www.stubbornforlife.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Stubbornforlife</a>


----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 3 2011, 05:05 PM~19491309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my favorite movies ever


----------



## BRASIL

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Oct 2 2010, 02:28 PM~18718471
> *put your trust in god, every thing will work out fine
> *


so this is the his last post here on lil? 
what happened keith?


----------



## Duez

I was checking my credit score today and thought you guys might find this amusing.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 5 2011, 03:48 PM~19511575
> *I was checking my credit score today and thought you guys might find this amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL that funny


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by tropicalpunch_@Jan 1 2011, 08:46 PM~19478280
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL,MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILYS  ALL HAVE A BLESSED AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEARS,AND ALWAYS GIVE PRAISE TO THE "KING OF KINGS" :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


you know it! same to you :biggrin: GOD is Good!


----------



## 66LOW

:bump:
Jesus to the Top


----------



## Mack10

*God is Good :biggrin: *


----------



## maddogg20/20

Questions:

Gen 1:1 In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.
Gen 1:2* And the earth was without form, and void*; and darkness was upon the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God moved upon the face of the waters
* How can something be...if its non existent to begin with?*

Gen 1:26 And God said, Let us make man in *our image*, after *our likeness*: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth.
*Who did God say "our" to. Who were/is the other members of this faction that man was created in the likeness of?*

Gen 1:28 And God blessed them, and God said unto them, Be fruitful, and multiply, *and replenish the earth*, and subdue it: and have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over every living thing that moveth upon the earth.
*The prefix "re" means: again , and plenish means: to fill, stock, or supply. 
What were they suppose to REsupply the Earth with? *

Gen 2:4 These are the generations of *the heavens *and of the earth when they were created, in the day that the LORD God made the earth *and the heavens*
*So there's more than one heaven?*

Gen 3:1 Now the serpent was more subtil than any beast of the field which the LORD God had made. And he said unto the woman, Yea, hath God said, Ye shall not eat of every tree of the garden?
Gen 3:2 And the woman said unto the serpent, We may eat of the fruit of the trees of the garden:
Gen 3:3 But of the fruit of the tree which is in the midst of the garden, God hath said, Ye shall not eat of it, neither shall ye touch it, lest ye die.
Gen 3:6 And when the woman saw that the tree was good for food, and that it was pleasant to the eyes, and a tree to be desired to make one wise, she took of the fruit thereof, and did eat, and gave also unto her husband with her; and he did eat.
Gen 3:7 And the eyes of them both were opened, and they knew that they were naked; and they sewed fig leaves together, and made themselves aprons.
*They didn't die* :dunno:

Gen 3:14 And the LORD God said unto the serpent, Because thou hast done this, thou art cursed above all cattle, and above every beast of the field; upon thy belly shalt thou go,* and dust shalt thou eat all the days of thy life*
*Snakes eat dust* 

Gen 3:22 And the LORD God said, Behold, *the man is become as one of us*, to know good and evil: and now, lest he put forth his hand, and take also of the tree of life, and eat, and live for ever
*Who is "us" man has become as, and they were worried he would find the elixir of eternal life?*

Gen 4:1 And Adam knew Eve his wife; and she conceived, and bare Cain, and said, I have gotten a man from the LORD.
Gen 4:2 And she again bare his brother Abel. And Abel was a keeper of sheep, but Cain was a tiller of the ground.
Gen 4:8 And Cain talked with Abel his brother: and it came to pass, when they were in the field, that Cain rose up against Abel his brother, and slew him.
Gen 4:9 And the LORD said unto Cain, Where is Abel thy brother? And he said, I know not: Am I my brother's keeper?
Gen 4:10 And he said, What hast thou done? the voice of thy brother's blood crieth unto me from the ground.
Gen 4:11 And now art thou cursed from the earth, which hath opened her mouth to receive thy brother's blood from thy hand;
Gen 4:12 When thou tillest the ground, it shall not henceforth yield unto thee her strength; a fugitive and a vagabond shalt thou be in the earth.
Gen 4:13 And Cain said unto the LORD, My punishment is greater than I can bear.
Gen 4:14 Behold, thou hast driven me out this day from the face of the earth; and from thy face shall I be hid; and I shall be a fugitive and a vagabond in the earth; *and it shall come to pass, that every one that findeth me shall slay me.*
*Who is "everyone" that he's afraid may kill him? There's supposedly only two other people around...*

Gen 4:15 And the LORD said unto him, Therefore whosoever slayeth Cain, vengeance shall be taken on him sevenfold. And the LORD set a mark upon Cain, lest any finding him should kill him.
Gen 4:16 And Cain went out from the presence of the LORD, and dwelt in the land of Nod, on the east of Eden.
Gen 4:17 And Cain knew his wife; and she conceived, and bare Enoch: and he builded a city, and called the name of the city, after the name of his son, Enoch
*So a mark was put on Cain so the other people  that lived in Nod would know not to kill him, and he found his wife there? Where did these people come from?*

Gen 6:1 And it came to pass, when men began to multiply on the face of the earth, and daughters were born unto them,
Gen 6:2 That* the sons of God *saw the daughters of men that they were fair; and they took them wives of all which they chose.
*Jesus & his brothers?*

Gen 8:21 And the LORD smelled a sweet savour; and the LORD said in his heart, I will not again curse the ground any more for man's sake; for the imagination of man's heart is evil from his youth;* neither will I again smite any more every thing living, as I have done*.
*So no end of the world?* :cheesy: 

Gen 11:1 And the whole earth was of one language, and of one speech.
Gen 11:3 And they said one to another, Go to, let us make brick, and burn them throughly. And they had brick for stone, and slime had they for morter.
Gen 11:4 And they said, Go to, let us build us a city and a tower, whose top may reach unto heaven; and let us make us a name, lest we be scattered abroad upon the face of the whole earth.
Gen 11:5 And the LORD came down to see the city and the tower, which the children of men builded.
Gen 11:6 And the LORD said, Behold, the people is one, and they have all one language; and this they begin to do: and now nothing will be restrained from them, which they have imagined to do.
Gen 11:7 Go to,* let us go down*, and there confound their language, that they may not understand one another's speech.
*Us?*


----------



## Triple OG

To':All Christan and Believers in the"All Mighty God",Every thing that it is to do'
He Created It, an Gave It.!! Aint Nothing Wrong With "Lowriding"with JESUS' In,
Your Heart.!!! "God is the Greatest Builder I Know"!!, Oh What A Joy, an A Friend.!!
May Peace'Be Upon All "FAMILIES", In the Lowriding Nation' An Much Luv! 
Big Raymond 78'D'Elegance,Public Enemy#1 Car Club!! 4 Life'."PEASE"Out


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## bigbelly

Mark 11:24 my fav


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Jan 11 2011, 05:22 PM~19568516
> * Mark 11:24 my fav
> *


  Talks about killing a tree because it's fruit was out of season, and moving a mountain into the sea by yelling at it. 



> * 12 The next day as they were leaving Bethany, Jesus was hungry. 13 Seeing in the distance a fig tree in leaf, he went to find out if it had any fruit. When he reached it, he found nothing but leaves, because it was not the season for figs. 14 Then he said to the tree, “May no one ever eat fruit from you again.” And his disciples heard him say it.
> 
> 15 On reaching Jerusalem, Jesus entered the temple courts and began driving out those who were buying and selling there. He overturned the tables of the money changers and the benches of those selling doves, 16 and would not allow anyone to carry merchandise through the temple courts. 17 And as he taught them, he said, “Is it not written: ‘My house will be called a house of prayer for all nations’[c]? But you have made it ‘a den of robbers.’[d]”
> 
> 18 The chief priests and the teachers of the law heard this and began looking for a way to kill him, for they feared him, because the whole crowd was amazed at his teaching.
> 
> 19 When evening came, Jesus and his disciples[e] went out of the city.
> 
> 20 In the morning, as they went along, they saw the fig tree withered from the roots. 21 Peter remembered and said to Jesus, “Rabbi, look! The fig tree you cursed has withered!”
> 
> 22 “Have faith in God,” Jesus answered. 23 “Truly[f] I tell you, if anyone says to this mountain, ‘Go, throw yourself into the sea,’ and does not doubt in their heart but believes that what they say will happen, it will be done for them. 24 Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours. 25 And when you stand praying, if you hold anything against anyone, forgive them, so that your Father in heaven may forgive you your sins.” [26] [g] *


----------



## joeycutlass

the keys to unlocking scripture is first prayer, the holy spirit wrote the bible. to understand the new testament one must read the old testament. all the bible is a view into who god is and how he conducts his business. without the work of god on the cross you have nothing. the old testament points to the cross.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## Duez

:wow:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## matttatts




----------



## Duez

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Triple OG_@Jan 11 2011, 10:56 AM~19565975
> *To':All Christan and Believers in the"All Mighty God",Every thing that it is to do'
> He Created It, an Gave It.!! Aint Nothing Wrong With "Lowriding"with JESUS' In,
> Your Heart.!!! "God is the Greatest Builder I Know"!!, Oh What A Joy, an A Friend.!!
> May Peace'Be Upon All "FAMILIES", In the Lowriding Nation' An Much Luv!
> Big Raymond 78'D'Elegance,Public Enemy#1 Car Club!! 4 Life'."PEASE"Out
> *


I RECEIVE THAT IN JESUS NAME BROTHER TRIPLE OG :thumbsup: 

THE BIBLE SAYS: PHILIPPIANS CHP. 4 VERSE 7

7. AND THE PEACE OF GOD, WHICH PASSES ALL UNDERSTANDING, SHALL KEEP YOUR HEARTS AND MINDS THROUGH CHRIST JE'SUS .

VERSE IS TALKING ABOUT THE PEACE OF GOD TRANSCENDS ALL UNDERSTANDING, THAT IS, IT IS BEYOND MAN'S ABILITY TO COMPREHEND. THIS PEACE GUARDS THE BELIEVERS. GUARD TRANSLATES A MILITARY TERM WHICH MEANS " TO PROTECT OR GARRISON BY GUARDING." (EX.) LIKE SOLDIERS ASSIGNED TO WATCH OVER A CERTAIN AREA, GOD'S PEACE GARRISONS THE HEARTS AND MINDS, THAT IS THE EMOTIONS AND THOUGHTS, OF GOD'S CHILDREN.

PRAISE THE LORD FOR HIS PEACE OVER US ALL IN JESUS NAME. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :angel: 

GOD IS GOOD! GOD IS AWESOME! HALLELUJAH!

FATHER GOD YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISED :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

BE ENCOURAGED PEOPLE OF GOD :yes: 

NEVER DISCOURAGED :no: 

DON'T LET THE ENEMY TAKE YOU OUT OF YOUR CHARACTER IN WHO YOU ARE IN CHRIST JESUS - SO PEOPLE OF GOD LET YOUR LIGHT SHINE, SO THAT IT CAN GLORIFY THE FATHER, & DRAW IN THE PEOPLE OF THE WORLD INTO THE KINGDOM OF GOD.

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

MAY YOU ALL HAVE A BLESS NIGHT IN JESUS NAME :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 15 2011, 02:55 PM~19605903
> *THE EVIL FORCES ARE OUT TO GET YOU!!!!*


----------



## Duez

Go back to Israel with this nonsense. Looks like a nice place.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 16 2011, 12:17 PM~19612061
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> <span style='color:red'>THE DEVIL IS A LIAR FROM THE PIT OF HELL duez :thumbsdown: *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! HALLELUJAH! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 16 2011, 05:42 PM~19613484
> *THE DEVIL IS A LIAR FROM THE PIT OF HELL duez :thumbsdown:
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 16 2011, 06:32 PM~19614144
> *hno:  :biggrin:
> *


I'M NEVER SCARED BROTHER duez, I JUST PRAISE THE LORD ALWAYS & FOREVER :biggrin: 

? IS ARE U hno: IF SO WE CAN PRAY 4 U :thumbsup: 

U HAVE A GOOD NIGHT duez :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:angel: JESUS IS ABLE PEOPLE OF GOD :angel:


----------



## maddogg20/20

2Tim 4:2 : "Preach the Word; be prepared in season and out of season; correct, rebuke and encourage with great patience and careful instruction." 

I had some questions on the previous page....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 16 2011, 11:03 PM~19616284
> *I'M NEVER SCARED BROTHER duez, I JUST PRAISE THE LORD ALWAYS & FOREVER :biggrin:
> 
> ? IS ARE U  hno: IF SO WE CAN PRAY 4 U :thumbsup:
> 
> U HAVE A GOOD NIGHT duez :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: You're not god fearing? Actually I'm terrified of the ink in that one book you've read.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 16 2011, 07:42 PM~19613484
> *THE DEVIL IS A LIAR FROM THE PIT OF HELL duez :thumbsdown:
> *


was god's favorite angel.


----------



## matttatts

i encourage all of you that read to have a look at this link bellow. 

http://gordreynaudwrites.homestead.com/


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 17 2011, 08:04 AM~19618561
> *was god's favorite angel.
> *


YES HE WAS

THE BIBLE TEACHES THAT GOD DID NO CREATE SATAN AS WE KNOW HIM TODAY. SATAN, FORMELY KNOWN AS LUCIFER, WAS ONCE A HIGH-RANKING ANGELIC BEING. HE HELD A POSITION OF GREAT POWER AND INFLUENCE. SO WHAT WENT WRONG? 

1. LUCIFER HAD BEEN CREATED PERFECT - OF WISDOM AND BEAUTY. HAD THE SEAL OF PERFECTION, FULL OF WISDOM, PERFECT IN BEAUTY. CLEARLY LUCIFER WAS A MAGNIFICENT ANGELIC BEING.

2. LUCIFER HAD BEEN GIVEN A POSITION OF PRIVILEGE - NOT ONLY WAS LUCIFER A PICTURE OF PERFECTION, BUT HE HAD BEEN GIVEN A POSITION OF GREAT RESPONSIBILITY AND HONOR. HE WAS APPOINTED TO BE THE ANOINTED " GUARDIAN ANGEL." HE HAD ACCESS TO GOD, AND HE HAD SPECIAL ABILITIES.

3. LUCIFER'S FALL WAS ROOTED IN PRIDE - LUCIFER WAS NOT SATISFIED TO WORSHIP GOD. HE WANTED TO BE WORSHIP. SCRIPTURE SAYS THAT HE DESIRED TO "CLIMB TO THE HIGHEST HEAVENS AND BE LIKE THE MOST HIGH". INSTEAD OF BEING GRATEFUL FOR THE MANY BLESSINGS GOD HAD GIVEN HIM, HE SOUGHT TO USE THOSE BLESSINGS TO HIS OWN ADVANTAGE. AS A RESULT, HE LOST HIS POSITION IN HEAVEN AND WILL ONE DAY BE BROUGHT DOWN TO THE LOWEST DEPTHS OF THE PIT OF HELL (SEE ISAIAH 14:15, P. 586).

4. LUCIFER NOW WANTS TO CREATE AS MUCH HAVOC AS POSSIBLE - BECAUSE HE KNOWS HIS TIME IS LIMITED AND HIS SENTENCE SURE, SATAN IS DRAMATICALLY STEPPING UP HIS EFFORTS IN THESE LAST DAYS. IN FACT, THE BIBLE TELLS US THAT HIS IS TRYING TO LEAD PEOPLE AWAY FROM THE FAITH BY CAUSING THEM TO FOLLOW TEACHERS WITH " TEACHINGS THAT COME FROM DEMON". HE WANTS TO PULL DOWN AS MANY PEOPLE WITH HIM AS HE CAN.

WHAT ARE SATAN'S ABILITIES?

EVER SINCE SATAN LOST HIS PRIVILEGES AND WAS CAST TO THIS EARTH, HE HAS BEEN USING HIS ABILITIES TO OPPOSE THE WORK THAT GOD HAS BEEN SEEKING TO ACCOMPLISH.

1. HE IS THE GOD OF THIS WORLD
2. HE BLINDS THE MINDS OF UNBELIEVERS
3. HE IS A MASTER COUNTERFEITER

THAT'S WHY THE DEVIL IS A LIAR FROM THE PIT OF HELL.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 17 2011, 11:28 PM~19624616
> *YES HE WAS
> 
> THE BIBLE TEACHES THAT GOD DID NO CREATE SATAN AS WE KNOW HIM TODAY. SATAN, FORMELY KNOWN AS LUCIFER, WAS ONCE A HIGH-RANKING ANGELIC BEING. HE HELD A POSITION OF GREAT POWER AND INFLUENCE. SO WHAT WENT WRONG?
> 
> 1. LUCIFER HAD BEEN CREATED PERFECT - OF WISDOM AND BEAUTY. HAD THE SEAL OF PERFECTION, FULL OF WISDOM, PERFECT IN BEAUTY. CLEARLY LUCIFER WAS A MAGNIFICENT ANGELIC BEING.
> 
> 2. LUCIFER HAD BEEN GIVEN A POSITION OF PRIVILEGE - NOT ONLY WAS LUCIFER A PICTURE OF PERFECTION, BUT HE HAD BEEN GIVEN A POSITION OF GREAT RESPONSIBILITY AND HONOR. HE WAS APPOINTED TO BE THE ANOINTED " GUARDIAN ANGEL." HE HAD ACCESS TO GOD, AND HE HAD SPECIAL ABILITIES.
> 
> 3. LUCIFER'S FALL WAS ROOTED IN PRIDE - LUCIFER WAS NOT SATISFIED TO WORSHIP GOD. HE WANTED TO BE WORSHIP. SCRIPTURE SAYS THAT HE DESIRED TO "CLIMB TO THE HIGHEST HEAVENS AND BE LIKE THE MOST HIGH". INSTEAD OF BEING GRATEFUL FOR THE MANY BLESSINGS GOD HAD GIVEN HIM, HE SOUGHT TO USE THOSE BLESSINGS TO HIS OWN ADVANTAGE. AS A RESULT, HE LOST HIS POSITION IN HEAVEN AND WILL ONE DAY BE BROUGHT DOWN TO THE LOWEST DEPTHS OF THE PIT OF HELL (SEE ISAIAH 14:15, P. 586).
> 
> 4. LUCIFER NOW WANTS TO CREATE AS MUCH HAVOC AS POSSIBLE - BECAUSE HE KNOWS HIS TIME IS LIMITED AND HIS SENTENCE SURE, SATAN IS DRAMATICALLY STEPPING UP HIS EFFORTS IN THESE LAST DAYS. IN FACT, THE BIBLE TELLS US THAT HIS IS TRYING TO LEAD PEOPLE AWAY FROM THE FAITH BY CAUSING THEM TO FOLLOW TEACHERS WITH " TEACHINGS THAT COME FROM DEMON". HE WANTS TO PULL DOWN AS MANY PEOPLE WITH HIM AS HE CAN.
> 
> WHAT ARE SATAN'S ABILITIES?
> 
> EVER SINCE SATAN LOST HIS PRIVILEGES AND WAS CAST TO THIS EARTH, HE HAS BEEN USING HIS ABILITIES TO OPPOSE THE WORK THAT GOD HAS BEEN SEEKING TO ACCOMPLISH.
> 
> 1. HE IS THE GOD OF THIS WORLD
> 2. HE BLINDS THE MINDS OF UNBELIEVERS
> 3. HE IS A MASTER COUNTERFEITER
> 
> THAT'S WHY THE DEVIL IS A LIAR FROM THE PIT OF HELL.
> *


only people were granted free will. Lucifer could not have been prideful as that is a trait only had by man.


----------



## matttatts

> *1. HE IS THE GOD OF THIS WORLD
> 2. HE BLINDS THE MINDS OF UNBELIEVERS
> 3. HE IS A MASTER COUNTERFEITER
> 
> THAT'S WHY THE DEVIL IS A LIAR FROM THE PIT OF HELL.
> *


he is not the god of this world. jesus delt with the devil on the cross. 

-disobediant angels are locked in pits of darkness 2 peter 2:4

-jesus came to destroy the work of the devil 1 john 3:8

so hes not the god of this earth. jesus is.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 17 2011, 09:21 PM~19625406
> *he is not the god of this world. jesus delt with the devil on the cross.
> 
> -disobediant angels are locked in pits of darkness 2 peter 2:4
> 
> -jesus came to destroy the work of the devil 1 john 3:8
> 
> so hes not the god of this earth. jesus is.
> *



LET ME BREAK IT DOWN, WHAT I MEAN IS THAT THE DEVIL IS THE GOD TO ALL OF THE SINNERS, BUT ( GOD ) IS ( GOD ) TO ALL OF THE BELIEVERS AND ONLY ( GOD ).

1. HE IS THE GOD OF THIS WORLD - THIS BECOMES MORE AND MORE EVIDENT AS YOU SURVEY THE INCREASING WICKEDNESS AROUND YOU. WHILE CHRIST CONQUERED SIN AND DEATH AT THE CROSS, THIS WORLD IS STILL FLAWED AND EVIL. BUT SATAN WILL LOSE HIS REIGN IN THIS WORLD WHEN CHRIST RETURNS TO ESTABLISH HIS KINGDOM ON EARTH.

2. HE BLINDS THE MINDS OF UNBELIEVERS - ACCORDING TO THIS, SATAN WANTS TO KEEP THOSE WHO DO NOT HAVE A RELATIONSHIP WITH GOD FROM COMING TO GOD. THE UNBELIEVING MIND HAS A DIFFICULT TIME UNDERSTANDING THE MESSAGE OF THE GOSPEL BECAUSE SATAN HAS DARKENED OF BLINDED THAT PERSON'S MIND. YET CHRIST CAN BREAK THROUGH THAT BARRIER ( SEE TIMOTHY 2:24-26).

3. HE IS A MASTER COUNTERFEITER - ONE OF SATAN'S GREATEST ABILITIES IS DECEPTION. HE IS GOOD AT DECEPTION BECAUSE HE MAKES LIES LOOK LIKE THE TRUTH. PAUL DESCRIBES SATAN AS SOMEONE WHO DISGUISES HIMSELF AS AN ANGEL OF LIGHT. THAT IS HOW HE FOOLS PEOPLE BY MAKING THEM THINK THE LIES HE OFFERS ARE TRUTH. HIS LIES TAKE ON VARIOUS FORMS, SUCH AS CULTS AND FALSE DOCTRINES. BUT WE CAN DISCERN THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN TRUTH AND ERROR WHEN WE TEST THEM AGAINST WHAT IS FOUND IN GOD'S WORD.


HEY I TOTALLY AGREE WITH THE SCRIPTURES YOU TYPED IN, BECAUSE THE WORD OF GOD IS SO TRUE & ALWAYS WILL BE FOREVER.
(LIKE VERSE 8 IN 1 JOHN CHP.3 VERSE 8 SAYS - HE THAT COMMITS SIN IS OF THE DEVIL: FOR THE DEVIL SINNED FROM THE BEGINNING) SO THE ONE THAT COMMITS SIN THERE GOD IS THE DEVIL & THAT WAS MY POINT). :thumbsup: 

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 17 2011, 08:37 PM~19624729
> *only people were granted free will. Lucifer could not have been prideful as that is a trait only had by man.
> *



"FREE WILL"</span>. IT IS THE ABILITY TO CHOOSE BETWEEN RIGHT AND WRONG, GOOD AND EVIL, GOD AND SATAN, AND HEAVEN AND HELL. GOD WILL NOT FORCE HIS SALVATION AND FORGIVENESS UPON OUR LIVES. IT IS OUR CHOICE TO SAY YES OR NO. ANYONE WHO ENDS UP IN HELL IS THERE BECAUSE OF HIS OR HER WILLFUL AND DELIBERATE DECISION TO REJECT GOD'S OFFER OF FORGIVENESS.

BIBLE SAYS:

PROVERBS CHP. 11 VERSE 2

2. WHEN PRIDE COMES, THEN COMES SHAME: BUT WITH THE LOWLY IS WISDOM.

SO LUCIFER HAD HIS CHOICE


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

JESUS THE SAME TODAY!
JESUS THE SAME TOMORROW!
JESUS THE SAME FOREVER!

FATHER GOD YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISE :worship: :worship: :worship: 

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PEOPLE OF GOD MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS NIGHT IN THE NAME OF OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 17 2011, 06:41 AM~19618252
> *:wow: You're not god fearing? Actually I'm terrified of the ink in that one book you've read.
> *


DIDN'T SAY I WAS GOD FEARING, BECAUSE I CAN'T DO ANY THING WITH OUT GOD.

THE BIBLE SAYS:

PSALM CHP. 27 VERSE 1

1. THE LORD IS MY LIGHT AND MY SALVATION; WHOM SHALL I FEAR? THE LORD IS THE STRENGTH OF MY LIFE; OF WHOM SHALL I BE AFRAID?

WE SHOULD ALL FEAR THE LORD OUR GOD


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 17 2011, 10:03 PM~19625987
> *JESUS THE SAME TODAY!
> JESUS THE SAME TOMORROW!
> JESUS THE SAME FOREVER!
> 
> FATHER GOD YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISE :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 18 2011, 12:59 AM~19625940
> *"FREE WILL"</span>. IT IS THE ABILITY TO CHOOSE BETWEEN RIGHT AND WRONG, GOOD AND EVIL, GOD AND SATAN, AND HEAVEN AND HELL. GOD WILL NOT FORCE HIS SALVATION AND FORGIVENESS UPON OUR LIVES. IT IS OUR CHOICE TO SAY YES OR NO. ANYONE WHO ENDS UP IN HELL IS THERE BECAUSE OF HIS OR HER WILLFUL AND DELIBERATE DECISION TO REJECT GOD'S OFFER OF FORGIVENESS.
> 
> BIBLE SAYS:
> 
> PROVERBS CHP. 11 VERSE 2
> 
> 2. WHEN PRIDE COMES, THEN COMES SHAME: BUT WITH THE LOWLY IS WISDOM.
> 
> SO LUCIFER HAD HIS CHOICE
> *


But pride comes from free will and the angels weren't givin free will.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 18 2011, 07:46 AM~19628289
> *But pride comes from free will and the angels weren't givin free will.
> *


PSALMS CHP.10 VERSES 2

2. THE WICKED IN HIS PRIDE DOES PERSECUTE THE POOR: LET THEM BE TAKEN IN THE DEVICES THAT THEY HAVE IMAGINED.

3. FOR THE WICKED BOASTS OF HIS HEART'S DESIRE, AND BLESSES THE COVETOUS, WHOM THE LORD ABHORS.

4. THE WICKED, THROUGH THE PRIDE OF HIS COUNTENANCE, WILL NOT SEEK AFTER GOD: GOD IS NOT IN ALL HIS THOUGHTS.

PRIDE GET'S IN THE WAY - THEN YOUR TELLING GOD THAT HE IS A LIAR & THAT HE CAN'T HANDLE YOUR SITUATION THAT YOU HAVE SO MUCH PRIDE IN. THE ENEMY PUFFS YOU UP WITH SO MUCH PRIDE THINKING THAT YOU CAN HANDLE YOUR SITUATION ON YOUR OWN, AND GUEST WHAT IT NEVER TURNS OUT THE WAY THAT YOU WANTED IT TO BE, BECAUSE OF YOUR PRIDE IN THE WAY OF ALLOWING OUR GOD TO MOVE THROUGH YOUR SITUATION.

JUST REMEMBER BROTHER AIRBORNE GOD CAN DO ALL THINGS, BUT WE CAN'T DO NOTHING WITH OUT GOD. :thumbsup: 

YOU HAVE A BLESS DAY :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

RISE & SHINE PEOPLE OF GOD IT'S PRAISING THE LORD TIME :worship: :worship: :worship: 

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY IN JESUS NAME :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Jan 17 2011, 11:06 PM~19626712
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



PRAISE THE LORD CAROL CITY - GOD IS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## heavenzgate87

hey guys/gals just thought ide say whats up to my fellow christans! just got back from my first day of school i better get crackin on these books, god bless and have a wounderful day!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by heavenzgate87_@Jan 18 2011, 10:20 AM~19628790
> *hey guys/gals just thought ide say whats up to my fellow christans! just got back from my first day of school i better get crackin on these books, god bless and have a wounderful day!!!
> *


:wow: Heavenzgate? 









http://www.heavensgate.com/


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by heavenzgate87_@Jan 18 2011, 09:20 AM~19628790
> *hey guys/gals just thought ide say whats up to my fellow christans! just got back from my first day of school i better get crackin on these books, god bless and have a wounderful day!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

Here's a little advice I gave some homies. Considering your beliefs, I think this is important. 

If anybody does talk to god or experiences any miracles he performs, make sure you alert the church. I am sure they would like to document it for when they write the bible that talks about his return. Anything, no matter how small it is and make sure they have your name so it can go in the book.


----------



## Duez

Here's a good test for your priest, or pastor or whatever though. If he truly believes in the second coming of christ, he will need to make note of your name, your father's and grandfather's names and will need to know exactly what god did or said, so that it can be taught to future generations. If he simply says "oh good, I'm glad" then you know, that he knows, speaking to a god is impossible.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 18 2011, 07:54 PM~19632803
> *Here's a good test for your priest, or pastor or whatever though. If he truly believes in the second coming of christ, he will need to make note of your name, your father's and grandfather's names and will need to know exactly what god did or said, so that it can be taught to future generations. If he simply says "oh good, I'm glad" then you know, that he knows, speaking to a god is impossible.
> *


Why is that Duez?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jan 18 2011, 11:22 PM~19635674
> *Why is that Duez?
> *


It's how it was written the last time a god was said to be talking to people.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 duez still fishing I see.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 18 2011, 09:11 AM~19628727
> *
> PRAISE THE LORD CAROL CITY - GOD IS GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


AMEN!!!! PAGE 5 20


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 19 2011, 01:41 AM~19636479
> *It's how it was written the last time a god was said to be talking to people.
> *


there is already a book on that though... its called the book of revelations. it also explains why as true believers we will never deny christ as our savior.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jan 19 2011, 12:49 PM~19639185
> *there is already a book on that though... its called the book of revelations. it also explains why as true believers we will never deny christ as our savior.
> *


I getcha. So what happens next will be the new testament of revelations.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jan 19 2011, 12:49 PM~19639185
> *there is already a book on that though... its called the book of revelations. it also explains why as true believers we will never deny christ as our savior.
> *


Or are you thinking the world will just end and there will be nobody to teach today's history to?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 18 2011, 12:07 PM~19628716
> *PSALMS CHP.10 VERSES 2
> 
> 2. THE WICKED IN HIS PRIDE DOES PERSECUTE THE POOR: LET THEM BE TAKEN IN THE DEVICES THAT THEY HAVE IMAGINED.
> 
> 3. FOR THE WICKED BOASTS OF HIS HEART'S DESIRE, AND BLESSES THE COVETOUS, WHOM THE LORD ABHORS.
> 
> 4. THE WICKED, THROUGH THE PRIDE OF HIS COUNTENANCE, WILL NOT SEEK AFTER GOD: GOD IS NOT IN ALL HIS THOUGHTS.
> 
> PRIDE GET'S IN THE WAY - THEN YOUR TELLING GOD THAT HE IS A LIAR & THAT HE CAN'T HANDLE YOUR SITUATION THAT YOU HAVE SO MUCH PRIDE IN. THE ENEMY PUFFS YOU UP WITH SO MUCH PRIDE THINKING THAT YOU CAN HANDLE YOUR SITUATION ON YOUR OWN, AND GUEST WHAT IT NEVER TURNS OUT THE WAY THAT YOU WANTED IT TO BE, BECAUSE OF YOUR PRIDE IN THE WAY OF ALLOWING OUR GOD TO MOVE THROUGH YOUR SITUATION.
> 
> JUST REMEMBER BROTHER AIRBORNE GOD CAN DO ALL THINGS, BUT WE CAN'T DO NOTHING WITH OUT GOD. :thumbsup:
> 
> YOU HAVE A BLESS DAY :angel:
> *


Belive me, I know the book. I just don't know how this explains it. I would like, if it's possible without a quoted verse, to have the "lucifer" and free will thing explained. It is impossible according to the rolls of the Angels.


----------



## RA-RA

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

why is it that everytime I listen to Gospel I feel dirty, wrong?


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 19 2011, 07:07 PM~19642855
> *why is it that everytime I listen to Gospel I feel dirty, wrong?
> *


It could be (if this occurs whenever you _hear_ gospel music rather than purposefully listen to it) that at a young age you suffered from some sort of trauma while organ/gospel music was playing in the background and the experience was so great that your mind suppressed these memories but they are now emerging from your subconscious whenever this type of music is being played :dunno:

If not, why would a person want to listen/watch/do something that makes them feel bad?
If you purposefully listen to gospel music knowing that it makes you feel "dirty" ,for whatever the reason may be, your trouble may be a sign of the masochistic personality disorder . I know that sounds terrible, but it's not really uncommon. Most people have masochistic tendencies and IMO that's why a lot of people like going to church. They enjoy hearing about hell, sin, and experiencing the _fear_ of God.

My advice: listen to some pre-WWII Blues music instead


----------



## IMPNRIVI

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 19 2011, 08:07 PM~19642855
> *why is it that everytime I listen to Gospel I feel dirty, wrong?
> *


It's called "conviction" brother!

Romans 2:14-15 (New Living Translation)
Even when Gentiles, who do not have God's written law, instinctively follow what the law says, they show that in their hearts they know right from wrong.

They demonstrate that God's law is written within them, for their own consciences either accuse them or tell them they are doing what is right.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jan 20 2011, 04:35 AM~19646963
> *It could be (if this occurs whenever you hear gospel music rather than purposefully listen to it) that at a young age you suffered from some sort of trauma while organ/gospel music was playing in the background and the experience was so great that your mind suppressed these memories but they are now emerging from your subconscious whenever this type of music is being played :dunno:
> 
> If not, why would a person want to listen/watch/do something that makes them feel bad?
> If you purposefully listen to gospel music knowing that it makes you feel "dirty" ,for whatever the reason may be, your trouble may be a sign of the masochistic personality disorder .  I know that sounds terrible, but it's not really uncommon.  Most people have masochistic tendencies and IMO that's why a lot of people like going to church.  They enjoy hearing about hell, sin, and experiencing the fear of God.
> 
> My advice: listen to some pre-WWII Blues music instead
> *


lol bro im 15.... but i figured it outt...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## G2G_Al

Thank You Jesus for your Grace and Mercy!!


----------



## renegade1

Glad to see that people are still posting on this thread. I thought Mr Duez scared everyone off.
Glory be to God in the highest


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Jan 31 2011, 11:48 AM~19745427
> *Glad to see that people are still posting on this thread. I thought Mr Duez scared everyone off.
> Glory be to God in the highest
> *


 :loco:
I've missed this thread. Need to get my "you guys are crazy" posts in.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 31 2011, 11:15 AM~19745166
> *Thank You Jesus for your Grace and Mercy!!
> *


Jesus got banned for posting newds.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 31 2011, 10:15 AM~19745166
> *Thank You Jesus for your Grace and Mercy!!
> *


AMEN


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jan 31 2011, 02:42 PM~19746681
> *AMEN
> *


What world are you from exactly? :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Been a minute. But I'm still praying and riddin.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 02:49 PM~19746740
> *Been a minute. But I'm still praying and riddin.
> *


Hopefully not at the same time. :wow: 10 & 2 Vato.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 31 2011, 03:05 PM~19747408
> *Hopefully not at the same time. :wow: 10 & 2 Vato.
> *


  actually I said ridding not driving.. :biggrin:


----------



## renegade1

Hey God bless you Duez glad to see your still around mocking us good old Christian people. Keep up the good work cause we are not going to give into you my friend. The power of faith is way stronger then anything you can dish out. SORRY    


> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 31 2011, 02:14 PM~19746487
> *:loco:
> I've missed this thread. Need to get my "you guys are crazy" posts in.
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Jan 31 2011, 08:28 PM~19749984
> *Hey God bless you Duez glad to see your still around mocking us good old Christian people. Keep up the good work cause we are not going to give into you my friend. The power of pretends is way stronger then anything you can dish out. SORRY
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jan 31 2011, 01:42 PM~19746681
> *AMEN
> *


Did you ever send this guy his rims?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...568426&hl=keith

Thou shalt not steal.... :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning!


----------



## freddy915

:biggrin:


----------



## renegade1

So Duez are we feeling alittle insecure that you had to go and change my post to suit yourself. Sorry its not going to work this way. But God bless you anyway  

Duez version:Hey God bless you Duez glad to see your still around mocking us good old Christian people. Keep up the good work cause we are not going to give into you my friend. The power of pretends is way stronger then anything you can dish out. SORRY 



> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 1 2011, 12:48 AM~19753424
> *:wow:
> *


Renegade1 version:Hey God bless you Duez glad to see your still around mocking us good old Christian people. Keep up the good work cause we are not going to give into you my friend. The power of faith is way stronger then anything you can dish out. SORRY


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 31 2011, 12:14 PM~19746487
> *:loco:
> I've missed this thread. Need to get my "you guys are crazy" posts in.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Feb 1 2011, 10:47 AM~19755529
> *So Duez are we feeling alittle insecure that you had to go and change my post to suit yourself. Sorry its not going to work this way. But God bless you anyway
> 
> Duez version:Hey God bless you Duez glad to see your still around mocking us good old Christian people. Keep up the good work cause we are not going to give into you my friend. The power of pretends is way stronger then anything you can dish out. SORRY
> Renegade1 version:Hey God bless you Duez glad to see your still around mocking us good old Christian people. Keep up the good work cause we are not going to give into you my friend. The power of faith is way stronger then anything you can dish out. SORRY
> *


Tell your god to change it back. :wow:


----------



## renegade1

Don't need to I did the job myself   


So Duez are we feeling alittle insecure that you had to go and change my post to suit yourself. Sorry its not going to work this way. But God bless you anyway 

Duez version:Hey God bless you Duez glad to see your still around mocking us good old Christian people. Keep up the good work cause we are not going to give into you my friend. The power of pretends is way stronger then anything you can dish out. SORRY 
Renegade1 version:Hey God bless you Duez glad to see your still around mocking us good old Christian people. Keep up the good work cause we are not going to give into you my friend. The power of faith is way stronger then anything you can dish out. SORRY





> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 1 2011, 11:25 AM~19755829
> *Tell your god to change it back.  :wow:
> *


----------



## EL63LEGEND

christian lowrider here,from the city of sharks....residing in stockton califas!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION

just wanna say what up to all the Christian riders. Good job rollin for Jesus. Im a Christian believer, And I pray for my family to make it to heaven when time comes. I wanted to start a club back in the days with the Lord. But you cant do these things when your not a Saint. Its a big Thing what you all do. I see some of your clubs as a way out for people to get back on track, but still have the hood connection. And thats What its all about. I see Jesus putting you guys to work and saving lives in the streets. 1 luv I dig it. Keep doin what your doin. God will bless you, and one day you might be able to touch another brother so he wont be left behind too. 
1 luv Christian bro's. keep up the good work. And if it meens anything commin from a person who is not a Saint.....Well God bless anyway.


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 1 2011, 01:42 PM~19757215
> *just wanna say what up to all the Christian riders. Good job rollin for Jesus. Im a Christian believer, ..*


 BELIEVE - : to have a firm conviction as to the goodness, efficacy, or ability of something, 
: to accept something as true, genuine, or real ,
: to hold an opinion 

Why would anyone want to label themselves as a believer in anything? A person either knows something, doesn't know something, or has a belief.
Conviction, acceptance, and opinions can all be based on falseness. Nowhere in that definition does it state that what is to be believed must be true & factual, just accepted as true.
I've always thought whenever someone said they believed in God it was their way of unconsciously admitting that they knew their ideals were too goofy to take seriously. Have you ever met anyone that was a believer in gravity?


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Feb 1 2011, 05:40 PM~19759315
> *BELIEVE - : to have a firm conviction as to the goodness, efficacy, or ability of something,
> : to accept something as true, genuine, or real ,
> :  to hold an opinion
> 
> Why would anyone want to label themselves as a believer in anything? A person either knows something, doesn't know something, or has a belief.
> Conviction, acceptance, and opinions can all be based on falseness.  Nowhere in that definition does it state that what is to be believed must be true & factual, just accepted as true.
> I've always thought whenever someone said they believed in God it was their way of unconsciously admitting that they knew their ideals were too goofy to take seriously.  Have you ever met anyone that was a believer in gravity?
> *


See... Now this is where I get pissed and the devil feeds back into me. I try to do something good and someone gotta twist it. Its all good. Maybe im overdoin it. Right? Because, Why should I get bent over someone with a name like Maddogg 20/20. Like if that is a cool name. Its stupid. Kid shit. You must of heard your elders talk about Mad Dog and now you think you know bout it. So I tell you this Youngsta...... Get in where you fit in, Or get the F out. 
.
Oh yeah, also find a Real Name. Not a Drink that you can buy at the Dollar store. :uh:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Feb 1 2011, 05:40 PM~19759315
> *BELIEVE - : to have a firm conviction as to the goodness, efficacy, or ability of something,
> : to accept something as true, genuine, or real ,
> :  to hold an opinion
> 
> Why would anyone want to label themselves as a believer in anything? A person either knows something, doesn't know something, or has a belief.
> Conviction, acceptance, and opinions can all be based on falseness.  Nowhere in that definition does it state that what is to be believed must be true & factual, just accepted as true.
> I've always thought whenever someone said they believed in God it was their way of unconsciously admitting that they knew their ideals were too goofy to take seriously.  Have you ever met anyone that was a believer in gravity?
> *


Hay maddog? Look at your quote you post on your screen. You gonna have the Best huuh?.....lol. Mad Dog is not the best..... Try again youngsta...lol :no:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## renegade1

You just keep doing your thing my Man. There will be a day when all will be judged for our actions then we as believers in christ will shine.   

QUOTE(maddogg20/20 @ Feb 1 2011, 05:40 PM) 
BELIEVE - : to have a firm conviction as to the goodness, efficacy, or ability of something, 
: to accept something as true, genuine, or real ,
: to hold an opinion 

Why would anyone want to label themselves as a believer in anything? A person either knows something, doesn't know something, or has a belief.
Conviction, acceptance, and opinions can all be based on falseness. Nowhere in that definition does it state that what is to be believed must be true & factual, just accepted as true.
I've always thought whenever someone said they believed in God it was their way of unconsciously admitting that they knew their ideals were too goofy to take seriously. Have you ever met anyone that was a believer in gravity?





> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 2 2011, 08:45 AM~19765310
> *See... Now this is where I get pissed and the devil feeds back into me. I try to do something good and someone gotta twist it. Its all good. Maybe im overdoin it. Right? Because, Why should I get bent over someone with a name like Maddogg 20/20. Like if that is a cool name. Its stupid. Kid shit. You must of heard your elders talk about Mad Dog and now you think you know bout it. So I tell you this Youngsta...... Get in where you fit in, Or get the F out.
> .
> Oh yeah, also find a Real Name. Not a Drink that you can buy at the Dollar store. :uh:
> *


:worship:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 1 2011, 02:42 PM~19757215
> *just wanna say what up to all the Christian riders. Good job rollin for Jesus. Im a Christian believer, And I pray for my family to make it to heaven when time comes. I wanted to start a club back in the days with the Lord. But you cant do these things when your not a Saint. Its a big Thing what you all do. I see some of your clubs as a way out for people to get back on track, but still have the hood connection. And thats What its all about. I see Jesus putting you guys to work and saving lives in the streets. 1 luv I dig it. Keep doin what your doin. God will bless you, and one day you might be able to touch another brother so he wont be left behind too.
> 1 luv Christian bro's. keep up the good work. And if it meens anything commin from a person who is not a Saint.....Well God bless anyway.
> *


I hope my family goes to outerspace and grows wings where there is no air to even use wings too. A fart would be a more effective means of propulsion in space than wings.


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 2 2011, 10:04 AM~19766091
> *I hope my family goes to outerspace and grows wings where there is no air to even use wings too. A fart would be a more effective means of propulsion in space than wings.
> *


man I thought you where dead, I havent seen you post any thing in a long time.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 2 2011, 08:45 AM~19765310
> *See... Now this is where I get pissed and the devil feeds back into me. I try to do something good and someone gotta twist it. Its all good. Maybe im overdoin it. Right? Because, Why should I get bent over someone with a name like Maddogg 20/20. Like if that is a cool name. Its stupid. Kid shit. You must of heard your elders talk about Mad Dog and now you think you know bout it. So I tell you this Youngsta...... Get in where you fit in, Or get the F out.
> .
> Oh yeah, also find a Real Name. Not a Drink that you can buy at the Dollar store. :uh:
> *


Wow you need science in your life. :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Feb 2 2011, 11:05 AM~19766099
> *man I thought you where dead, I havent seen you post any thing in a long time.
> *


I haven't worked in a month. I'm on here 10 hours a day. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Feb 2 2011, 10:30 AM~19765849
> *You just keep doing your thing my Man. There will be a day when all will be judged for our actions then we as believers in christ will shine.
> 
> QUOTE(maddogg20/20 @ Feb 1 2011, 05:40 PM)
> BELIEVE - : to have a firm conviction as to the goodness, efficacy, or ability of something,
> : to accept something as true, genuine, or real ,
> :  to hold an opinion
> 
> Why would anyone want to label themselves as a believer in anything? A person either knows something, doesn't know something, or has a belief.
> Conviction, acceptance, and opinions can all be based on falseness.  Nowhere in that definition does it state that what is to be believed must be true & factual, just accepted as true.
> I've always thought whenever someone said they believed in God it was their way of unconsciously admitting that they knew their ideals were too goofy to take seriously.  Have you ever met anyone that was a believer in gravity?
> :worship:
> *


Ask Jesus how to use the multi-qoute feature. :wow:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 2 2011, 10:05 AM~19766104
> *Wow you need science in your life. :wow:
> *


Wow. another shit disturber. Seems like Layitlow is made of these kids. One trying to out shit talk the other....lol. F'in Kids. Its all good. Im sure your Mother is proud of our dumb ass. Wake up and grow up. If u are a man, Act like one.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Feb 2 2011, 10:04 AM~19766091-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my family goes to outerspace and grows wings where there is no air to even use wings too. A fart would be a more effective means of propulsion in space than wings.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :x:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Glassed Out_@Feb 2 2011, 10:05 AM~19766099
> *man I thought you where dead, I havent seen you post any thing in a long time.
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 2 2011, 12:21 PM~19766702
> *Wow. another shit disturber. Seems like Layitlow is made of these kids. One trying to out shit talk the other....lol. F'in Kids. Its all good. Im sure your Mother is proud of our dumb ass. Wake up and grow up. If u are a man, Act like one.
> *


Grow up? You're one pretending in a space man that can read your mind. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 2 2011, 02:23 PM~19768076
> *Grow up? You're one pretending in a space man that can read your mind.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And u still talk shit.... Like a lil kid. Probably cause you cant do it face to face like a man. You might get slapped like a BI*%H. Its all good. I understand. I would hide behind that Maddogg 20/20 label too.... If I was a punk. I see you..... Your fake and not a man. 
Im sorry if I post words I shouldnt in here, But Maddogg and lots of other cats in Layitlow are Lil Bitches. Its funny how People like to get others angry in here. I bet your lil kid ass wont do it at a Car show or the Blvd. Cause People like me would put you in check, in front of your homies and you wouldnt do shit bout it.


----------



## maddogg20/20

Perhaps you should read my statement about beliefs again.
My citing of the dictionary wasn't intended to anger anyone, instead it was an attempt to fortify the religious understandings of members here by forcing (through the use of logic and an understanding of the English language) the abandonment of their belief in the existence of God/Christ/etc and replace it with _knowing_ he/she/they/it exists. I find it funny how improper words are often used  




> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 2 2011, 07:48 AM~19765323
> *Hay maddog? Look at your quote you post on your screen. You gonna have the Best huuh?.....lol. Mad Dog is not the best..... Try again youngsta...lol :no:
> *


That's an Evel Knievel quote, and no I don't want to have the best:
1John 2:16
Philippians 2:3
Proverbs 23:20-21 
Proverbs 23:6


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 2 2011, 03:49 PM~19768253
> *And u still talk shit.... Like a lil kid. Probably cause you cant do it face to face like a man. You might get slapped like a BI*%H. Its all good. I understand. I would hide behind that Maddogg 20/20 label too.... If I was a punk. I see you..... Your fake and not a man.
> Im sorry if I post words I shouldnt in here, But Maddogg and lots of other cats in Layitlow are Lil Bitches. Its funny how People like to get others angry in here. I bet your lil kid ass wont do it at a Car show or the Blvd. Cause People like me would put you in check, in front of your homies and you wouldnt do shit bout it.
> *


You get kicked out of school for being that angry? Is that why you think you were made by aliens? :wow:


----------



## hotstuff5964

Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
Poster Posts
*Lord Duez 1394*
NIMSTER64 894
REPENTANCE 744
CERTIFIED AIGA 695
96ROADMASTER 637
jvasquez 563
FORGIVEN 488
PEREZJ 441
65ragrider 289


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 2 2011, 05:11 PM~19768977
> *Who posted in: Christian Lowriders Check in!
> Poster  Posts
> Lord Duez  1394
> NIMSTER64  894
> REPENTANCE  744
> CERTIFIED AIGA  695
> 96ROADMASTER  637
> jvasquez  563
> FORGIVEN  488
> PEREZJ  441
> 65ragrider  289
> 
> *


  You wanna know about christianity, I'm the man to ask.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 2 2011, 04:17 PM~19769053
> * You wanna know about christianity, I'm the man to ask.
> *


How bought getting back in good with the bROtherhood..


----------



## freddy915

Ask me, and I will tell you things that you don't know and can't find out. 
Jeremiah 33:3

I AM AN ALIEN CREATED BY THE GREATEST ALIEN GOD OF ALLTIME MY FATHER MY LORD JESUS CHRIST AMEN...RIDING TO HEAVEN TILL MY KNOCKOFFS FALL OFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## freddy915

:biggrin:


----------



## freddy915




----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 2 2011, 04:01 PM~19768855
> *You get kicked out of school for being that angry? Is that why you think you were made by aliens?  :wow:
> *


I dropped out when I was 15. But I made it through life just fine. I know god gave me my hustle and Boldness to work with my hands, to provide for my family. He delivered me from the gutter so I can raise my children right. I use to go to church steady for a minute. Till one Sunday after church, I was arested for another persons actions. I was locked up for a couple seasons. I was pissed and full of anger. How can I be the one goin to jail If I didnt do it and I just got out of church? I lost faith for a lil while. Till I got out and saw that my family was still ok and my children still had faith. I will continue to have my kids go to church and Believe in God. You can believe what u want. Because when its your turn to lay in your death bed...... Most come back to him. I have seen it with homies and family. I just buried my Gma 2 weeks ago. Im going to my buddies daughters funeral on Sat..... she died at 20 yrs old. They belived in God. So do I, so maybe one day we all can be reunited again. 
You can Believe what you want, say what you want, do what you want...... just dont miss the train because you chose the wrong track. let me tell you something. When I got out of jail, I was still all pissed off and not going to church, saying F everything. I was sleeping one day in my bed with my wife. I had a dream of near death. Then I was speaking to a voice, just a voice in my dream. Nobody was there, just a voice. I woke up. And I still hear a voice clear as crystal in my room. It said " It will be ok, but you know what you have to do". I thought someone was in my house. I ran through the whole house, checked all the room and also outside. Someone spoke to me in my dreams and when I woke up. So I prayed that night to forgive me of my sins and to protect this house. I told my pastor and he said God wants you to get back on track....soon. So do I believe, have faith? Yes I do. And after all this writing with you and This Christian topic. I think Im gonna go back. Thanks Bro.


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Feb 2 2011, 06:00 PM~19768838
> *Perhaps you should read my statement about beliefs again.
> My citing of the dictionary wasn't intended to anger anyone, instead it was an attempt to fortify the religious understandings of members here by forcing (through the use of logic and an understanding of the English language) the abandonment of their belief in the existence of God/Christ/etc and replace it with knowing he/she/they/it exists.  I find it funny how improper words are often used
> That's an Evel Knievel quote, and no I don't want to have the best:
> 1John 2:16
> Philippians 2:3
> Proverbs 23:20-21
> Proverbs 23:6
> *


That shit was well-played. People are so ready for their beliefs to be question that they don't know how to react when someone makes a post to get into the real grit of what beliefs are.


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by Pyrit_@Feb 3 2011, 08:11 AM~19776077
> *That shit was well-played. People are so ready for their beliefs to be question that they don't know how to react when someone makes a post to get into the real grit of what beliefs are.
> *


So the right thing to do it Knock people for it.... Right? Because that is the right thing... Right? :happysad: uuuuhhhhhhh ok :happysad:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2011, 08:50 AM~19775956
> *I dropped out when I was 15. But I made it through life just fine. I know god gave me my hustle and Boldness to work with my hands, to provide for my family. He delivered me from the gutter so I can raise my children right. I use to go to church steady for a minute. Till one Sunday after church, I was arested for another persons actions. I was locked up for a couple seasons. I was pissed and full of anger. How can I be the one goin to jail If I didnt do it and I just got out of church? I lost faith for a lil while. Till I got out and saw that my family was still ok and my children still had faith. I will continue to have my kids go to  church and Believe in God. You can believe what u want. Because when its your turn to lay in your death bed...... Most come back to him. I have seen it with homies and family. I just buried my Gma 2 weeks ago. Im going to my buddies daughters funeral on Sat..... she died at 20 yrs old. They belived in God. So do I, so maybe one day we all can be reunited again.
> You can Believe what you want, say what you want, do what you want...... just dont miss the train because you chose the wrong track. let me tell you something. When I got out of jail, I was still all pissed off and not going to church, saying F everything. I was sleeping one day in my bed with my wife. I had a dream of near death. Then I was speaking to a voice, just a voice in my dream. Nobody was there, just a voice. I woke up. And I still hear a voice clear as crystal in my room. It said " It will be ok, but you know what you have to do". I thought someone was in my house. I ran through the whole house, checked all the room and also outside. Someone spoke to me  in my dreams and when I woke up. So I prayed that night to forgive me of my sins and to protect this house. I told my pastor and he said God wants you to get back on track....soon.  So do I believe, have faith? Yes I do. And after all this writing with you and This Christian topic. I think Im gonna go back. Thanks Bro.
> *


We all talk to ourselves. If you drop a plate of food in your lap at a holiday gathering, you might think to yourself, "Boy, what a jerk I am." But you know you have a medical problem if a mysterious voice in your head suddenly replies, "Yes, you are."

*"Hearing voices can be a serious symptom of psychosis or neurological impairment. *It shouldn't be taken lightly," says Paul Fink, M.D., chairman of psychiatry at Albert Einstein Medical Center in Philadelphia. 


Seriously vato, you need medical help. <---Not talking shit.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by freddy915_@Feb 3 2011, 02:59 AM~19775052
> *Ask me, and I will tell you things that you don't know and can't find out.
> Jeremiah 33:3
> 
> I AM AN ALIEN CREATED BY THE GREATEST ALIEN GOD OF ALLTIME MY FATHER MY LORD JESUS CHRIST AMEN...RIDING TO HEAVEN TILL MY KNOCKOFFS FALL OFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Ask that dude how to escape from fossil fuel dependency. :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2011, 09:56 AM~19776348
> *So the right thing to do it Knock people for it.... Right? Because that is the right thing... Right?  :happysad: uuuuhhhhhhh ok :happysad:
> *


The right thing to do is get an american education and put these middle eastern traditions of ghosts and magic behind you. 

United States > Israel


----------



## RAIDER NATION

Seems like there are alot of Christians that think They are all knowing in here.....lol. Maybe you should give back to Brother hood, kindness, and helpin others out, other than tryin to make someone feel like shit. Too many Fake Christians, fake brothers, fake riders..... too much fake. Get some real in yuuh. Lol.... Now its gettin kinda funny to me to see a bunch of people that know the word, but dont really apply it....lol. funny


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 3 2011, 09:03 AM~19776389
> *We all talk to ourselves. If you drop a plate of food in your lap at a holiday gathering, you might think to yourself, "Boy, what a jerk I am." But you know you have a medical problem if a mysterious voice in your head suddenly replies, "Yes, you are."
> 
> "Hearing voices can be a serious symptom of psychosis or neurological impairment. It shouldn't be taken lightly," says Paul Fink, M.D., chairman of psychiatry at Albert Einstein Medical Center in Philadelphia.
> Seriously vato, you need medical help. <---Not talking shit.
> *


u are talkin shit. its all good thou. I know what it was an I Believe it. You believe in you crap and see where it gets yuuh  hope u get some get right soon


----------



## RAIDER NATION

You Non Believers should go and post somethin in the prayers for the homie. Its on this forum. about 2 down. See what happens...... Since your disrespectfull anywayz.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2011, 09:10 AM~19776440
> *Seems like there are alot of Christians that think They are all knowing in here.....lol. Maybe you should give back to Brother hood, kindness, and helpin others out, other than tryin to make someone feel like shit. Too many Fake Christians, fake brothers, fake riders..... too much fake. Get some real in yuuh. Lol.... Now its gettin kinda funny to me to see a bunch of people that know the word, but dont really apply it....lol. funny
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2011, 10:18 AM~19776496
> *u are talkin shit. its all good thou. I know what it was an I Believe it. You believe in you crap and see where it gets yuuh  hope u get some get right soon
> *


Bro there is no god, you have to "believe in it" because it isn't real. If you honestly heard voices in your head, it's because you have a serious medical condition ans you should get help for it. Until then, don't do anything the voices tell you to do.


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 3 2011, 01:56 PM~19778553
> *Bro there is no god, you have to "believe in it" because it isn't real. If you honestly heard voices in your head, it's because you have a serious medical condition ans you should get help for it. Until then, don't do anything the voices tell you to do.
> *


Alright homie. If your a non Believer, why are you on this post? To try and make people think there is no God? We dont believe you, So leave. It makes me mad that people like you, do what you do. One day you might need God. Cause all that shit you talk might make a person like me mad and beat that ass. Then I would pray for forgivness and you would be askin for gods help to stop this crazy mexican. And God would forgive me because I knocked some God in your life.....lol. I can save you by kickin your ass Brother....lol...... just kidding.
All shit aside. Believe your thoughts and I will keep my faith and believe...... Brother.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2011, 03:35 PM~19778800
> *Alright homie. If your a non Believer, why are you on this post? To try and make people think there is no God? We dont believe you, So leave. It makes me mad that people like you, do what you do. One day you might need God. Cause all that shit you talk might make a person like me mad and beat that ass. Then I would pray for forgivness and you would be askin for gods help to stop this crazy mexican. And God would forgive me because I knocked some God in your life.....lol. I can save you by kickin your ass Brother....lol...... just kidding.
> All shit aside. Believe your thoughts and I will keep my faith and believe...... Brother.
> *


Have faith in the library brother, leave that make believe to the kids. I trust that you atleast read the christian bible before you based your life on it?


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 3 2011, 03:08 PM~19779032
> *Have faith in the library brother, leave that make believe to the kids. I trust that you atleast read the christian bible before you based your life on it?
> *


I dont have time to read. I do whats right and what I believe. And Im not a Saint bro. I have my flaws. But I try to balance with good. I have a bad mouth, I can fight if the right person pisses me off. I have been involved in shit that would put people to the dirt, an make ur momma cry. So I pray that my shitty past will be forgivin and I try to do right. Raise my kids right, help my friends and family. But hearing some of the stories out the bible, some of those cats had a lifestyle like mine and worse and were forgivin and worked for God. So I believe and hope that it will happen to me too.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2011, 04:23 PM~19779148
> *I dont have time to read. I do whats right and what I believe. And Im not a Saint bro. I have my flaws. But I try to balance with good. I have a bad mouth, I can fight if the right person pisses me off. I have been involved in shit that would put people to the dirt, an make ur momma cry. So I pray that my shitty past will be forgivin and I try to do right. Raise my kids right, help my friends and family. But hearing some of the stories out the bible, some of those cats had a lifestyle like mine and worse and were forgivin and worked for God. So I believe and hope that it will happen to me too.
> *


Well let me summarize the bible for you. First page says that 6000 years ago an alien came from outer space and created the earth. Five days later that same alien created both man and dinosaurs that lived together. It later goes on to teach people to beat their children almost to the point of their death if you love them. It says that raping a woman is obligating yourself to marry her. It condones slavery and teaches slaves to be good to their masters. Genocide is accepted in the bible. Take it from somebody that reads the bible everyday, it is not real and the teachings in it make you a bad person, not a good person. You wanna be a good person, first understand that the earth is billions of years older than the 6000 years Genesis describes.


----------



## freddy915

:biggrin:


----------



## freddy915

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 3 2011, 09:05 AM~19776404
> *Ask that dude how to escape from fossil fuel dependency.  :wow:
> *


WHY DONT U ASK HIM DIRECTLY AS FOR ME THE BIBLE IS THE TRUTH GOOD LUCK.........RIDING TO HEAVEN TILL MY KNOCKOFFS FALL OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! P.S QUICK QUESTION DUEZ HOW IS IT THAT NOAHS ARK HAS BEEN FOUND PLAIN AND SIMPLE BELIEVE AND DONT GET BLIND BY THE LIER LUCIFIER..A LOS RATZ HOMIE:. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

I had went to a Rosery last night for a close friends daughter. It was sad, she was 20 yrs old. Church was full and family was taking it very well. Because they have Faith that she is in a better place. If it was all a lie of the Jesus rise, It must of had been the biggest lie of all. But for the Millions of Chistian and Catholic belivers we have in this world, I think not. 
There was no way that one man could have been beatin and slashed like Jesus did. Then carry a cross on his back through town and out of town. Unless something inside of him was keepin him going.....God.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by freddy915_@Feb 4 2011, 03:52 AM~19785114
> *WHY DONT U ASK HIM DIRECTLY AS FOR ME THE BIBLE IS THE TRUTH GOOD LUCK.........RIDING TO HEAVEN TILL MY KNOCKOFFS FALL OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! P.S QUICK QUESTION DUEZ HOW IS IT THAT NOAHS ARK HAS BEEN FOUND PLAIN AND SIMPLE BELIEVE AND DONT GET BLIND BY THE LIER LUCIFIER..A LOS RATZ HOMIE:. :biggrin:
> *


It's been found 100 times. :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 4 2011, 08:50 AM~19785854
> *I had went to a Rosery last night for a close friends daughter. It was sad, she was 20 yrs old. Church was full and family was taking it very well. Because they have Faith that she is in a better place. If it was all a lie of the Jesus rise, It must of had been the biggest lie of all. But for the Millions of Chistian and Catholic belivers we have in this world, I think not.
> There was no way that one man could have been beatin and slashed like Jesus did. Then carry a cross on his back through town and out of town. Unless something inside of him was keepin him going.....God.
> *


Actually the story of Jesus the god of Israel rising from the dead, was taken from the Egyptians and their god Horus. Horus (the son of god, born to virgin mother) rose from the dead and ascended into heaven 3 days after being executed, 1500 years before Jesus. So that lie has been told way longer than most people think, it just had a different gods name.


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 4 2011, 10:39 AM~19786929
> *Actually the story of Jesus the god of Israel rising from the dead, was taken from the Egyptians and their god Horus. Horus (the son of god, born to virgin mother) rose from the dead and ascended into heaven 3 days after being executed, 1500 years before Jesus. So that lie has been told way longer than most people think, it just had a different gods name.
> *


Mithra


----------



## painloc21

Praise god for another wonderful day!


----------



## freddy915

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME

:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 4 2011, 03:21 PM~19789028
> *Praise god for another wonderful day!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 6 2011, 07:37 PM~19804160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrotero

HERE FROM DA VALLE IMPE ROLLIN IN "EL VIVO"....96 LINCOLN TOWN CAR PROJECT...ROMANS 8:37


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 6 2011, 10:12 PM~19804881
> *HERE FROM DA VALLE IMPE ROLLIN IN "EL VIVO"....96 LINCOLN TOWN CAR PROJECT...ROMANS 8:37
> *


Romans 8:36 
“For your sake we face death all day long;
we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered.”


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 4 2011, 03:21 PM~19789028
> *Praise god for another wonderful day!
> *



HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Feb 4 2011, 08:02 AM~19785910
> *:angel:  :angel:
> GOD IS WORTHY TO BE PRAISED  :angel: :angel: :angel: </span></span>*


----------



## freddy915

Ephesians 6:10-18

Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge him, and he will make your paths straight.

Matthew 16: 26

No one can serve two masters. Either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve both God and Money.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by freddy915_@Feb 9 2011, 03:11 AM~19825015
> *Ephesians 6:10-18
> 
> Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge him, and he will make your paths straight.
> 
> Matthew 16: 26
> 
> No one can serve two masters. Either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve both God and Money.
> *


I will take that evil money off your hands homie. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 9 2011, 08:48 AM~19826043
> *I will take that evil money off your hands homie. :wow:
> *


I get my checks blessed.. :biggrin:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 9 2011, 10:57 AM~19826125
> *I get my checks from welfare.. :biggrin:
> *


FIXT

YOU SHOULD PRACTICE WHAT YOU PREACH. YOU JUST A TYPICAL HYPOCRITE. OR DID YOU JOIN A CHURCH TO SEEK FORGIVENESS FOR THE LIES YOU TELL AND THE DONUTS YOU STEAL?


----------



## freddy915




----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by HB WIRES_@Jan 31 2011, 01:42 PM~19746681
> *AMEN
> *


I'm curious, did God give you a pass to steal from me?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Wow . the better you feel. The harder the demons try to bring you down!!  

Need prayers. Mini me ,in kids ward. MRI scan and they still looking for stuff. Hope for negative results. My first born so famly taking it hard. :angry:


----------



## renegade1

Isn't that the truth. They all say the closer you get to the Lord Jesus the more Satan tries to steer you away. Will say my prayers for you my man.  



> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 10 2011, 12:08 PM~19836165
> *Wow . the better you feel. The harder the demons try to bring you down!!
> 
> Need prayers. Mini me ,in kids ward. MRI scan and they still looking for stuff. Hope for negative results. My first born so famly taking it hard. :angry:
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Feb 10 2011, 12:24 PM~19836268
> *Isn't that the truth. They all say the closer you get to the Lord Jesus the more Satan tries to steer you away. Will say my prayers for you my man.
> *


Who will you pray for? 96Roadmaster on layitlow.com? Maybe you should pray for his social security number so god doesn't help the wrong dude. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 10 2011, 05:23 PM~19838614
> *Who will you pray for? 96Roadmaster on layitlow.com? Maybe you should pray for his social security number so god doesn't help the wrong dude.  :wow:
> *


Either way it'll get to me. With some left over for you. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

TTT for the beggars.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 13 2011, 06:04 PM~19860338
> *TTT for the beggars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## renegade1

These from the wall of your club house Duez   




> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 13 2011, 07:04 PM~19860338
> *TTT for the beggars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Feb 14 2011, 10:25 AM~19865730
> *These from the wall of your club house Duez
> *


My nephews elementary school. :angry:


----------



## renegade1

Even worse, so what are you saying your nephews school are a bunch of little beggars? :wow: :wow: 



> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 14 2011, 04:44 PM~19868711
> *My nephews elementary school.  :angry:
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Feb 15 2011, 10:04 AM~19874729
> *Even worse, so what are you saying your nephews school are a bunch of little beggars? :wow:  :wow:
> *


Yes, he is taught by a bunch of beggars that teach people to love children by chastising them. They charge a fortune for this stupidity too.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

thanks for the prayers kats! Daughter got out hospital Sat night and at home running and talking on pone like a tween again.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 15 2011, 06:40 PM~19878290
> *
> 
> thanks for the prayers kats! Daughter got out hospital Sat night and at home running and talking on pone like a tween again.
> *


That's good to hear. Wonder which one worked. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 15 2011, 09:23 PM~19880467
> *That's good to hear. Wonder which one worked.  :wow:
> *


all. proof prayer does work, :0


----------



## renegade1

Yes it does no matter what some people think. And I'm sure you know who I am reffering too. :cheesy: :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 15 2011, 10:44 PM~19880672
> *all. proof prayer does work, :0
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Feb 15 2011, 10:44 PM~19880672-->
> 
> 
> 
> all. proof prayer does work, :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-renegade1_@Feb 15 2011, 11:15 PM~19881031
> *Yes it does no matter what some people think. And I'm sure you know who I am reffering too. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Then why pay the hospital? If you believed what you're saying than prayer would of worked for a whole lot cheaper than the doctors.


----------



## maddogg20/20

If you're tired of skimming through the Bible, may I suggest researching Carl Jung's thoughts on the collective unconscious and archetypes.


----------



## freddy915




----------



## freddy915

JESUS, ON NONBELIEVERS - John 3:18 (NIV)
"Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because he has not believed in the name of God's one and only Son."

JESUS, ON NONBELIEVERS - John 15:6 (KJV)
"If a man abide not in me, he is cast forth as a branch, and is withered; and men gather them, and cast them into the fire, and they are burned."

JESUS, ON INSULTS - Matthew 5:11
"Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me."

AMEN....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by freddy915_@Feb 17 2011, 03:43 AM~19890779
> *JESUS, ON NONBELIEVERS - John 3:18 (NIV)
> "Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because he has not believed in the name of God's one and only Son."
> 
> JESUS, ON NONBELIEVERS - John 15:6 (KJV)
> "If a man abide not in me, he is cast forth as a branch, and is withered; and men gather them, and cast them into the fire, and they are burned."
> 
> JESUS, ON INSULTS - Matthew 5:11
> "Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me."
> 
> AMEN....
> *


Why would an actual person have to worry about people not believing he's real? Does anybody not believe in me?


----------



## Cheech Marin




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## Mack10

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## Duez

*MAN RODE ON DINOSAURS 4000 YEARS AGO!!!

TTT*


----------



## freddy915

:0


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 7 2011, 06:32 PM~19811989
> *Romans 8:36
> “For your sake we face death all day long;
> we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered.”
> *


jejeje chistoso trying to get smart wit wat ppl gotta say on dis forum pero mira yo se a kien le sirvo es a un Dios vivo ke por fe en el yo soy MAS QUE VENCEDOR!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 19 2011, 03:21 AM~19908012
> *jejeje chistoso trying to get smart wit wat ppl gotta say on dis forum pero mira yo se a kien le sirvo es a un Dios vivo ke por fe en el yo soy MAS QUE VENCEDOR!!!
> *


AMEN HERMANO. :cheesy:  QUE DIOS REPRENEDA EL DIABLO


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 18 2011, 07:38 PM~19904202
> *MAN RODE ON DINOSAURS 4000 YEARS AGO!!!
> 
> TTT
> *


homie can you start quoting from your bible? all your doing is quoting Gods Word. lets see what yours has to say carnal.it is obvious we are reading the same book. now show us where you are coming from my brother show us diffrent carnal. teach us where you are coming from carnal I want to learn as well. we are all brothers and sisters and I want to hear what you have to say my brother carnal.take your time and be ready to answer alot of questions.


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## Duez

Genesis 1
The Beginning
1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth. 2 Now the earth was formless and empty, darkness was over the surface of the deep, and the Spirit of God was hovering over the waters.

3 And God said, “Let there be light,” and there was light. 4 God saw that the light was good, and he separated the light from the darkness. 5 God called the light “day,” and the darkness he called “night.” And there was evening, and there was morning—the first day.

6 And God said, “Let there be a vault between the waters to separate water from water.” 7 So God made the vault and separated the water under the vault from the water above it. And it was so. 8 God called the vault “sky.” And there was evening, and there was morning—the second day.

9 And God said, “Let the water under the sky be gathered to one place, and let dry ground appear.” And it was so. 10 God called the dry ground “land,” and the gathered waters he called “seas.” And God saw that it was good.
11 Then God said, “Let the land produce vegetation: seed-bearing plants and trees on the land that bear fruit with seed in it, according to their various kinds.” And it was so. 12 The land produced vegetation: plants bearing seed according to their kinds and trees bearing fruit with seed in it according to their kinds. And God saw that it was good. 13 And there was evening, and there was morning—the third day.

14 And God said, “Let there be lights in the vault of the sky to separate the day from the night, and let them serve as signs to mark sacred times, and days and years, 15 and let them be lights in the vault of the sky to give light on the earth.” And it was so. 16 God made two great lights—the greater light to govern the day and the lesser light to govern the night. He also made the stars. 17 God set them in the vault of the sky to give light on the earth, 18 to govern the day and the night, and to separate light from darkness. And God saw that it was good. 19 And there was evening, and there was morning—the fourth day.

20 And God said, “Let the water teem with living creatures, and let birds fly above the earth across the vault of the sky.” 21 So God created the great creatures of the sea and every living thing with which the water teems and that moves about in it, according to their kinds, and every winged bird according to its kind. And God saw that it was good. 22 God blessed them and said, “Be fruitful and increase in number and fill the water in the seas, and let the birds increase on the earth.” 23 And there was evening, and there was morning—the fifth day.

24 And God said, “Let the land produce living creatures according to their kinds: the livestock, the creatures that move along the ground, and the wild animals, each according to its kind.” And it was so. 25 *God made the wild animals*(including dinosaurs) according to their kinds, the livestock according to their kinds, and all the creatures that move along the ground according to their kinds. And God saw that it was good.
26 Then God said, “Let us make mankind in our image, in our likeness, so that they may rule over the fish in the sea and the birds in the sky, over the livestock and all the wild animals,[a] and over all the creatures that move along the ground.”

27 So God created mankind in his own image, <---Same day as dinosaurs.
in the image of God he created them;
male and female he created them.

28 God blessed them and said to them, “Be fruitful and increase in number; fill the earth and subdue it. Rule over the fish in the sea and the birds in the sky and over every living creature that moves on the ground.”
29 Then God said, “I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for food. 30 And to all the beasts of the earth and all the birds in the sky and all the creatures that move along the ground—everything that has the breath of life in it—I give every green plant for food.” And it was so.
31 God saw all that he had made, and it was very good. And there was evening, and there was morning—the sixth day.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 19 2011, 02:21 AM~19908012
> *jejeje chistoso trying to get smart wit wat ppl gotta say on dis forum pero mira yo se a kien le sirvo es a un Dios vivo ke por fe en el yo soy MAS QUE VENCEDOR!!!
> *


Just quoted the bible. The one book that christians have to not read in order to keep their faith.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 19 2011, 03:02 AM~19908083
> *AMEN HERMANO.  :cheesy:    QUE DIOS REPRENEDA EL DIABLO
> *


The boogeyman lives in your closet. :wow:


----------



## Duez

History according to the bible.


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 19 2011, 11:26 AM~19909758
> *Just quoted the bible. The one book that christians have to not read in order to keep their faith.
> *


when trying to correct someone its not enough to just quote the Bible...one needs to know why they are giving that scripture...my MOM taught me the importance of that verse...Romans 8:37...that's wat our congregation was based on...


----------



## renegade1

Sorry Duez I just opened my closet and you were not there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 19 2011, 12:28 PM~19909766
> *The boogeyman lives in your closet. :wow:
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 20 2011, 06:49 PM~19918080
> *when trying to correct someone its not enough to just quote the Bible...one needs to know why they are giving that scripture...my MOM taught me the importance of that verse...Romans 8:37...that's wat our congregation was based on...
> *


Who tried to correct somebody? I just quoted the bible, you know, the book of your beliefs.


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 21 2011, 11:18 AM~19923270
> *Who tried to correct somebody? I just quoted the bible, you know, the book of your beliefs.
> *


Y TU K LEES SATANAS??? GO TO A CULT OR SUMTIN N GET OF DIS FORUM...ESTO ES PARA LOS VERDADEROS BELIEVERS OF CHRIST!!! NOT TO B TALKING SMACK OR TRYING TO GET SMART CUZ U THINK UR BETTER THAN SOMEONE ELSE...PARA TODOS LOS HERMANOS CRISTIANOS WHO R INTO LOWRIDING...KEEP RIDING HIGH N UR RIDE AND IN UR FAITH CUZ W ALL KNOW WHO IS NUMBER ONE!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 21 2011, 02:51 PM~19924277
> *Y TU K LEES SATANAS??? GO TO A CULT OR SUMTIN N GET OF DIS FORUM...ESTO ES PARA LOS VERDADEROS BELIEVERS OF CHRIST!!! NOT TO B TALKING SMACK OR TRYING TO GET SMART CUZ U THINK UR BETTER THAN SOMEONE ELSE...PARA TODOS LOS HERMANOS CRISTIANOS WHO R INTO LOWRIDING...KEEP RIDING HIGH N UR RIDE AND IN UR FAITH CUZ W ALL KNOW WHO IS NUMBER ONE!!!
> *


GO SPEAK THAT LANGUAGE BACK IN ISRAEL!! THIS IS AMERICA, WE ADULTS DON'T PLAY MAKE BELIEVE HERE!!


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 21 2011, 03:38 PM~19925021
> *GO SPEAK THAT LANGUAGE BACK IN ISRAEL!! THIS IS AMERICA, WE ADULTS DON'T PLAY MAKE BELIEVE HERE!!
> *


then y r u playing here...dont act like u dont know wat im talking about...thinking dat ur omnipotente...wat country do u liv in while believing in dat??? solamente el Senor de Senores is omnipotent...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 21 2011, 09:10 PM~19927585
> *then y r u playing here...dont act like u dont know wat im talking about...thinking dat ur omnipotente...wat country do u liv in while believing in dat??? solamente el Senor de Senores is omnipotent...
> *


I guarantee I am just as omnipotent as Jesus was.


----------



## renegade1

Now your crossing the line Duez. Don't even go there Homie   



> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 21 2011, 11:56 PM~19929762
> *I guarantee I am just as omnipotent as Jesus was.
> *


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 21 2011, 10:56 PM~19929762
> *I guarantee I am just as omnipotent as Jesus was.
> *


u wish u were but u probably can b if u BOW DOWN to da one n only JESUCRISTO!!! n receive him as ur Lord n Savior... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## freddy915

:biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

Jesus is omnipotent.....hmmmm

Can he make a rock so heavy he can't lift it?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Feb 22 2011, 12:47 AM~19930206
> *Now your crossing the line Duez. Don't even go there Homie
> *


I could probably beat Jesus' malnourished ass.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 22 2011, 01:25 AM~19930421
> *u wish u were but u probably can b if u BOW DOWN to da one n only JESUCRISTO!!! n receive him as ur Lord n Savior... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I would only receive Jesus as the dude who would fix my cabinets. But, one word about his dad being a god and he's fired.


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 22 2011, 08:19 AM~19931531
> *I would only receive Jesus as the dude who would fix my cabinets. But, one word about his dad being a god and he's fired.
> *


wats ur religion or r u a satanist???


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 22 2011, 12:00 PM~19932517
> *wats ur religion or r u a satanist???
> *


Satanist is a christian buddy. People don't even know what a satan is outside of Israel.


----------



## renegade1

I guess they should call him Duez  



> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 22 2011, 12:38 PM~19932733
> *Satanist is a christian buddy. People don't even know what a satan is outside of Israel.
> *


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Feb 22 2011, 11:48 AM~19932808
> *I guess they should call him Duez
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## freddy915

:nicoderm:


----------



## freddy915

JESUS ON EVIL, ENEMIES, NONBELIEVERS, INSULTS
JESUS, ON EVIL AND SELF PROTECTION - Matthew 5:38-39 (KJV)
"You have heard that it hath been said, An eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth. But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil; and whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also."

JESUS, ON ENEMIES - Matthew 5:43-44
"You have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love they neighbor, and hate thine enemies. But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you."

JESUS, ON ENEMIES - Matthew 23:27
"Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye are like unto whited sepulchres which indeed appear beautiful outward, but are within full of dead men's bones, and of all uncleanliness."

JESUS, ON ENEMIES - Matthew 23:33
"Ye serpents, ye generation of vipers, how can ye escape the damnation of hell?"

JESUS, ON ENEMIES - Luke 6:35 (NIV)
"But love your enemies, do good to them, and lend to them without expecting to get anything back. Then your reward will be great, and you will be sons of the Most High, because he is kind to the ungrateful and wicked."

JESUS, ON NONBELIEVERS - John 3:18 (NIV)
"Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because he has not believed in the name of God's one and only Son."

JESUS, ON NONBELIEVERS - John 15:6 (KJV)
"If a man abide not in me, he is cast forth as a branch, and is withered; and men gather them, and cast them into the fire, and they are burned."

JESUS, ON INSULTS - Matthew 5:11
"Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me."


----------



## Duez

Smart people on Christianity.


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by freddy915_@Feb 23 2011, 02:34 AM~19939203
> *JESUS, ON ENEMIES - Matthew 5:43-44
> "You have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love they neighbor, and hate thine enemies. But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you."
> 
> *


Imagine If we had a commander-in-chief that that didn't just pretend to be a christian but honestly followed the teachings of Christ.
That's why we need an atheist President.


----------



## mrotero

SO EVERYBODY DATS TRULY CHRISTIAN PLEASE STAND UP, DEN BOW DOWN TO JESUCRISTO Y DARLE GRACIAS POR SACAR A SUS VIDAS POR DELANTE...


----------



## Duez

Please stand up and walk to the nearest school for an education.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 21 2011, 10:56 PM~19929762
> *I guarantee I am just as omnipotent as Jesus was.
> *


I hope not. Couse that means when you die your arse will raise back up and continue to troll in this topic! :uh: :ugh: :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 23 2011, 06:59 PM~19943926
> *I hope not. Couse that means when you die your arse will raise back up and continue to troll in this topic! :uh:  :ugh:  :banghead:  :nosad:
> *


How could you kill something that can alter reality with thought? I'm not buying the whole "my dad made the universe in under a week, but I'm just gonna bleed to death on a piece of wood to make a point" crap.


----------



## painloc21

Praise god for another blessed day!


----------



## Duez

This dude's funny. He's arguing for christianity. I think he makes a mistake saying that the T-Rex bone was from a couple hundred years ago. I think more people would of wrote about them if they bumped into one a couple hundred years ago.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 23 2011, 08:49 PM~19945617
> *How could you kill something that can alter reality with thought? I'm not buying the whole "my dad made the universe in under a week, but I'm just gonna bleed to death on a piece of wood to make a point" crap.
> *


Thats the whole point. He didnt have to go through it, but He did it so we can be saved even you


----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Feb 23 2011, 10:57 PM~19946453
> *Thats the whole point. He didnt have to go through it, but He did it so we can be saved  even you
> *


Sure he did buddy. "I can get off this cross anytime I want to." Hahaha


----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez

He actually talks bad about the christian big bang theory.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 23 2011, 09:59 PM~19946478
> *Sure he did buddy. "I can get off this cross anytime I want to." Hahaha
> *


Glad to see you recognize it!

You cant get enough of Him, keep checking in everyday

Hes working on you  :angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Feb 23 2011, 11:17 PM~19946673
> *Glad to see you recognize it!
> 
> You cant get enough of Him, keep checking in everyday
> 
> Hes working on you    :angel:  :angel:
> *


I read the bible every single day. I hope you do to. I'm working on you.


----------



## freddy915




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 23 2011, 10:38 PM~19946861
> *I read the bible every single day. I hope you do to. I'm working on you.
> *


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 23 2011, 10:38 PM~19946861
> *I read the bible every single day. I hope you do to. I'm working on you.
> *


if u do read da bible every single day den stop talking smack n giv us an inspirational preaching instead of som idiotic pics u get from da net...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 24 2011, 11:04 AM~19949446
> *if u do read da bible every single day den stop talking smack n giv us an inspirational preaching instead of som idiotic pics u get from da net...
> *


  Here you go brother, praise the lord.

"Then I heard the LORD say to the other men, "Follow him through the city and kill everyone whose forehead is not marked. Show no mercy; have no pity! Kill them all – old and young, girls and women and little children. But do not touch anyone with the mark. Begin your task right here at the Temple." So they began by killing the seventy leaders. "Defile the Temple!" the LORD commanded. "Fill its courtyards with the bodies of those you kill! Go!" So they went throughout the city and did as they were told." (Ezekiel 9:5-7 NLT)


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 24 2011, 11:04 AM~19949446
> *if u do read da bible every single day den stop talking smack n giv us an inspirational preaching instead of som idiotic pics u get from da net...
> *


We gotta raise our kids right, killing them if necessary.  


"Suppose a man has a stubborn, rebellious son who will not obey his father or mother, even though they discipline him. In such cases, the father and mother must take the son before the leaders of the town. They must declare: 'This son of ours is stubborn and rebellious and refuses to obey. He is a worthless drunkard.'* Then all the men of the town must stone him to death. *In this way, you will cleanse this evil from among you, and all Israel will hear about it and be afraid." (Deuteronomy 21:18-21 NLT)


Are you inspired? This is why I encourage people to read the people. So they can see how evil and just plain stupid it is.


----------



## Duez

Death to gay people!!! 

"If a man lies with a male as with a women, both of them shall be put to death for their abominable deed; they have forfeited their lives."
(Leviticus 20:13 NAB)


----------



## Duez

A priest's daughter who loses her honor by committing fornication and thereby dishonors her father also, shall be burned to death. (Leviticus 21:9 NAB)


----------



## Duez

But if this charge is true (that she wasn't a virgin on her wedding night), and evidence of the girls virginity is not found, they shall bring the girl to the entrance of her fathers house and there *her townsman shall stone her to death,* because she committed a crime against Israel by her unchasteness in her father's house. Thus shall you purge the evil from your midst. (Deuteronomy 22:20-21 NAB)

Who's feeling inspired? I know I am.


----------



## Ese Caqui




----------



## Duez

Anybody ever have to work on Sunday? If you did, you should be put to death. Not only that, but it is your duty to kill everyone at every store that is open on Sunday. Looks like you have a busy weekend ahead of you. Enjoy christians. 

Exodus 35:2 Six days shall work be done, but on the seventh day there shall be to you an holy day, a sabbath of rest to the LORD: whosoever doeth work therein shall be *put to death.*


----------



## Duez

From there Elisha went up to Bethel. While he was on his way, some small boys came out of the city and jeered at him. "Go up baldhead," they shouted, "go up baldhead!" The prophet turned and saw them, and he cursed them in the name of the Lord. Then two shebears came out of the woods and *tore forty two of the children to pieces. * (2 Kings 2:23-24 NAB)


----------



## Duez

Make ready to slaughter his sons for the guilt of their fathers; Lest they rise and posses the earth, and fill the breadth of the world with tyrants. (Isaiah 14:21 NAB)


----------



## Duez

If even then you remain hostile toward me and refuse to obey, I will inflict you with seven more disasters for your sins. I will release wild animals that will kill your children and destroy your cattle, so your numbers will dwindle and your roads will be deserted. (Leviticus 26:21-22 NLT)

hno:


----------



## Duez

Anyone who is captured will be run through with a sword. *Their little children will be dashed to death* right before their eyes. Their homes will be sacked and *their wives raped by the attacking hordes.* For I will stir up the Medes against Babylon, and no amount of silver or gold will buy them off. The attacking armies will *shoot down the young people* with arrows. They will have *no mercy on helpless babies* and will show no compassion for the children. (Isaiah 13:15-18 NLT)


----------



## Duez

Read it before you base your life on it, and think it makes you a "good" person.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

how do you find time to build , yet alone ride a lowrider if your second job is posting in this topic Duece?

:cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 24 2011, 03:18 PM~19951367
> *how do you find time to build  , yet alone ride a lowrider if your second job is posting in this topic Duece?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


I have barely worked this year. Layitlow and working on cars is all I do.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 24 2011, 11:27 PM~19956217
> *I have barely worked this year. Layitlow and working on cars is all I do.
> *


Sounds like my year!


----------



## Johnny562

Now I know there is no God when a city named "Christchurch" gets hit by a big ass earthquake.


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 24 2011, 10:27 AM~19950085
> *Read it before you base your life on it, and think it makes you a "good" person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF!!! Maybe this is a good read after all.........
19 Yet she increased her whoring, remembering the days of her youth, when she played the whore in the land of Egypt 
20 and lusted after her paramours there, whose members were like those of donkeys, and whose issue was like that of horses.
Ezekiel 23:19-20


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 24 2011, 11:10 AM~19949974
> *We gotta raise our kids right, killing them if necessary.
> "Suppose a man has a stubborn, rebellious son who will not obey his father or mother, even though they discipline him. In such cases, the father and mother must take the son before the leaders of the town. They must declare: 'This son of ours is stubborn and rebellious and refuses to obey. He is a worthless drunkard.' Then all the men of the town must stone him to death. In this way, you will cleanse this evil from among you, and all Israel will hear about it and be afraid."  (Deuteronomy 21:18-21 NLT)
> Are you inspired? This is why I encourage people to read the people. So they can see how evil and just plain stupid it is.
> *


all i c is dat u read sripture pero u dont giv no teachings...mayb dis just isnt ur calling...so just kick back relax n get back to lowriding...cuz dats all u really know cuz in n e thing else u dont know SQUAT...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 25 2011, 10:31 PM~19962958
> *all i c is dat u read sripture pero u dont giv no teachings...mayb dis just isnt ur calling...so just kick back relax n get back to lowriding...cuz dats all u really know cuz in n e thing else u dont know SQUAT...
> *


Man it's hard to understand anything you type. :wow: 

Maybe you should read this book first.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 26 2011, 05:40 PM~19968034
> *Yo ***** it's hard ta dig' anythin` ya type.  :wow:
> 
> Maybe ya should read dis here book first Ya' dig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here I used an English-Ebonics translator just in case. 

http://joel.net/EBONICS/Translator


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 26 2011, 04:40 PM~19968034
> *Man it's hard to understand anything you type.  :wow:
> 
> Maybe you should read this book first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohh believe me i know how to type...and about ur other post...i'm not black, soy chicano...i type da way every1 types now a days...not every1 types correctly up in here n u know dis...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 26 2011, 09:40 PM~19969284
> *ohh believe me i know how to type...and about ur other post...i'm not black, soy chicano...i type da way every1 types now a days...not every1 types correctly up in here n u know dis...
> *


1z dis h0w da OG'z b t1pein?


----------



## jvasquez

Praise GOD we are no longer under the law. We live under Grace. The only command we have is to love each other the way CHRIST loved us.

GOD knew we would live a day such as this. When JESUS came and defeated the enemy HE delivered us from all those thing by which life was governed by in the Law.

So all that stuff about baldhead and sabbath day was done away with. PRAISE GOD!

(If you want to speak on a subject, make sure you read up on more than just one small part. Scripture proves scripture.)

Put in some research dues...they haven't all been paid as you've proven by your ignorant comments. And don't get mad or think I'm upset...ignorance merely means lack of knowledge. God said my people are destroyed due to lack of knowledge. Amos 4:6


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 27 2011, 12:57 AM~19970440
> *Praise GOD we are no longer under the law. We live under Grace. The only command we have is to love each other the way CHRIST loved us.
> 
> GOD knew we would live a day such as this. When JESUS came and defeated the enemy HE delivered us from all those thing by which life was governed by in the Law.
> 
> So all that stuff about baldhead and sabbath day was done away with. PRAISE GOD!
> 
> (If you want to speak on a subject, make sure you read up on more than just one small part. Scripture proves scripture.)
> 
> Put in some research dues...they haven't all been paid as you've proven by your ignorant comments. And don't get mad or think I'm upset...ignorance merely means lack of knowledge. God said my people are destroyed due to lack of knowledge. Amos 4:6
> *


 :wow: Enlighten me. Quote the same book I quoted.


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 27 2011, 12:57 AM~19970440
> *Praise GOD we are no longer under the law. We live under Grace. The only command we have is to love each other the way CHRIST loved us.
> 
> GOD knew we would live a day such as this. When JESUS came and defeated the enemy HE delivered us from all those thing by which life was governed by in the Law.
> 
> So all that stuff about baldhead and sabbath day was done away with. PRAISE GOD!
> 
> (If you want to speak on a subject, make sure you read up on more than just one small part. Scripture proves scripture.)
> 
> Put in some research dues...they haven't all been paid as you've proven by your ignorant comments. And don't get mad or think I'm upset...ignorance merely means lack of knowledge. God said my people are destroyed due to lack of knowledge. Amos 4:6
> *



X76 and a big Amen! God bless everyone this beautiful Sunday morning!


----------



## Duez

Its Sunday. Lots of people to kill today, aye Christians? Wouldn't want to miss out on growing wings.


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm: Even the enemy can quote scripture...but he takes it out of contents...he tried it with Jesus and he tries it with us to this very day....but we are not ignorant of his devices. Let the Word of GOD be established in the mouth of 2 or 3 witnesses!

Matthew 4

 1Then was Jesus led up of the Spirit into the wilderness to be tempted of the devil.

 2And when he had fasted forty days and forty nights, he was afterward an hungred.

 3And when the tempter came to him, he said, If thou be the Son of God, command that these stones be made bread.

 4But he answered and said, It is written, Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God.

 5Then the devil taketh him up into the holy city, and setteth him on a pinnacle of the temple,

 6And saith unto him, If thou be the Son of God, cast thyself down: for it is written, He shall give his angels charge concerning thee: and in their hands they shall bear thee up, lest at any time thou dash thy foot against a stone.

 7Jesus said unto him, It is written again, Thou shalt not tempt the Lord thy God.

 8Again, the devil taketh him up into an exceeding high mountain, and sheweth him all the kingdoms of the world, and the glory of them;

 9And saith unto him, All these things will I give thee, if thou wilt fall down and worship me.

 10Then saith Jesus unto him, Get thee hence, Satan: for it is written, Thou shalt worship the Lord thy God, and him only shalt thou serve.

 11Then the devil leaveth him, and, behold, angels came and ministered unto him.


----------



## cbone63

Didn't know a Christian Lowrider exist here, good work and keep the Lowrider brothers informed  :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

How do you take "people who work on Sunday are to be killed" out of context? It's a statement, there is no context.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S

GOD IS GOOD! GOD IS AWESOME! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!

BE ENCOURAGED & NEVER DISCOURAGED IN JESUS NAME!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 27 2011, 11:40 PM~19977591
> *How do you take "people who work on Sunday are to be killed" out of context? It's a statement, there is no context.
> *


I think I'm starting to see the light bROtha duez..













na just playing.. :cheesy:


----------



## freddy915




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## Duez

:cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 2 2011, 11:14 AM~19997409
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## Duez

:run: :run:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Just checking in. how is everyone doing. God is great. Love this weather.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 3 2011, 06:43 PM~20009278
> *Just checking in. how is everyone doing. God is great. Love this weather.
> *


Yes sir....it's been good.


----------



## jvasquez

:worship: Praise The Lord! :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 5 2011, 12:31 PM~20021803
> *:worship: Praise The Lord! :biggrin:
> *


If you see him, kill him before he kills you!! :guns:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Mar 6 2011, 05:58 PM~20029383
> *:angel:  :angel:
> *


Is that for the people you killed today? :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 6 2011, 04:59 PM~20029400
> *Is that for the people you killed today? :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## renegade1

God Bless you too Hater   



> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 6 2011, 05:59 PM~20029400
> *Is that for the people you killed today? :wow:
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Mar 7 2011, 02:11 AM~20033001
> *God Bless you too Hater
> *


 :wow: I don't kill people on Sunday.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 7 2011, 01:18 AM~20033021
> *:wow: I don't kill people on Sunday.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## Duez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 7 2011, 05:49 PM~20037731
> *
> *


Smoking is bad for you.. :0


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 5 2011, 11:31 AM~20021803
> *:worship: Praise The Lord! :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: ALWAY'S & FOREVER PRAISE THE LORD :worship:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 7 2011, 08:21 PM~20038435
> *Smoking is bad for you.. :0
> *


What you talking about? Means I can go to outer space and grow wings faster.


----------



## chenchen2

I have always wanted to know about this subject. I wish there where sum around here.. cool.gif I rep at church all the time. Me and the fam




-----------------------------
one one haarproducten ghd world ......two two ghd person .....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by chenchen2_@Mar 8 2011, 07:50 PM~20045599
> *I have always wanted to know about this subject. I wish there where sum around here.. cool.gif I rep at church all the time. Me and the fam
> -----------------------------
> one one haarproducten ghd world ......two two ghd person .....
> *


Lot of good information in this topic.


----------



## 66LOW

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Mar 1 2011, 02:50 PM~19983781
> *PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S
> 
> GOD IS GOOD! GOD IS AWESOME! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!
> 
> BE ENCOURAGED & NEVER DISCOURAGED IN JESUS NAME!!!
> *




:yes: :angel: :yes:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 8 2011, 10:46 PM~20047165
> *Lot of good information in this topic.
> *


Yeah there is. I wish people would read it instead of just posting smilys.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Feb 28 2011, 07:50 PM~19983781
> *PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER'S & SISTER'S
> 
> GOD IS GOOD! GOD IS AWESOME! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!
> 
> BE ENCOURAGED & NEVER DISCOURAGED IN JESUS NAME!!!
> *


~AMEN~ :angel: :angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 17 2011, 12:07 AM~20111412
> *Yeah there is. I wish people would read it instead of just posting smilys.
> *


----------



## 66LOW

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 17 2011, 07:07 PM~20111412
> *Yeah there is. I wish people would read it instead of just posting smilys.
> *


 :yes: :yessad: :yes:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## Duez

Well this is a good topic for anybody that cant open the smileys window.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 21 2011, 09:34 AM~20141858
> *Well this is a good topic for anybody that cant open the smileys window.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Duez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

I would like to personally invite you to our Mens breakfast on April 2nd, our pastor challenged us to have as many car club members show up. He had said if at least 5 member from the same club show up wearing there club shirt it would be free for that club. I am saying anyone showing up with a car club shirt will be free. Even if I have to cover it. Please come and make this the biggest breakfast we have had to date. Please let me know if you can make it..
Thank you,
Al
Gangs To Grace CC


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

~THANK YOU FATHER FOR ANOTHER DAY~


----------



## Mack10

*I'm checkn in.. God is Good *:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 22 2011, 10:20 PM~20157484
> *I would like to personally invite you to our Mens breakfast on April 2nd, our pastor challenged us to have as many car club members show up.  He had said if at least 5 member from the same club show up wearing there club shirt it would be free for that club.  I am saying anyone showing up with a car club shirt will be free. Even if I have to cover it.  Please come and make this the biggest breakfast we have had to date.  Please let me know if you can make it..
> Thank you,
> Al
> Gangs To Grace CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  If i was closer it would be on.. We need to do stuff (lowrider guys) like this over here. I try but they scared to come out to church or ride they cars on a nice day around here.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 25 2011, 04:24 PM~20179564
> * If i was closer it would be on.. We need to do stuff (lowrider guys) like this over here. I try but they scared to come out to church or ride they cars on a nice day around here.
> *


It's not that we are scarred or don't ride our cars. It's because none of us like you. You are a liar and a thief. You are not a christian. You are on probation for stealing so what kind of Christian are you?


----------



## Samoan64

*Romans 10:9 *"That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him fom the dead, thou shalt be saved."

*Romans 10:13* "For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved."


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Mar 25 2011, 08:40 AM~20176804
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> ~THANK YOU FATHER FOR ANOTHER DAY~
> *


 You don't want to go to heaven? :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 25 2011, 09:45 AM~20177201
> *I'm checkn in.. God is Good  :biggrin:
> *


My god's gooder than your god. :angry:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2011, 10:43 PM~20182762
> *My god's gooder than your god. :angry:
> *


Thank you Lord Mister Taco for blessing me with a layitlow account so that I might serve you in this topic.  

:worship:


----------



## Duez

Tengo un sombrero!!</span>


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 22 2011, 11:20 PM~20157484
> *I would like to personally invite you to our Mens breakfast on April 2nd, our pastor challenged us to have as many car club members show up.  He had said if at least 5 member from the same club show up wearing there club shirt it would be free for that club.  I am saying anyone showing up with a car club shirt will be free. Even if I have to cover it.  Please come and make this the biggest breakfast we have had to date.  Please let me know if you can make it..
> Thank you,
> Al
> Gangs To Grace CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have to pretend that the bread you're eating is some dudes skin? :wow:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 2 2011, 04:17 PM~19769053
> * You wanna know about christianity, I'm the man to ask.
> *


If atheist are non believers then why does it bother them so much.


----------



## 214Tex

I once had a conversation with a young woman and somehow in the talk she asked me to read the curon bible ( how ever you spell it ) I mentioned to her in a polite way that I was more in favor of the Christian bible. Well to make a long story short there was no disagreement between us 

But there was one thing that was very clear to both of us and that was that one of us was(is) right in our beliefs and one of us was(is) wrong in our beliefs and we were not gonna know whom was right or wrong until we reach the end of our life span.

I believe as she does that I was right


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 26 2011, 12:08 AM~20182956
> *I once had a conversation with a young woman and somehow in the talk she asked me to read the curon bible ( how ever you spell it ) I mentioned to her in a polite way that I was more in favor of the Christian bible. Well to make a long story short there was no disagreement between us
> 
> But there was one thing that was very clear to both of us and that was that one of us was(is) right in our beliefs and one of us was(is) wrong in our beliefs and we were not gonna know whom was right or wrong until we reach the end of our life span.
> 
> I believe as she does that I was right
> *


EPIC TALE OLE CHAP.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 25 2011, 10:08 PM~20182956
> *I once had a conversation with a young woman and somehow in the talk she asked me to read the curon bible ( how ever you spell it ) I mentioned to her in a polite way that I was more in favor of the Christian bible. Well to make a long story short there was no disagreement between us
> 
> But there was one thing that was very clear to both of us and that was that one of us was(is) right in our beliefs and one of us was(is) wrong in our beliefs and we were not gonna know whom was right or wrong until we reach the end of our life span.
> 
> I believe as she does that I was right
> *


How can someone be right if there's no diagreement? If you've never read the Quran how can you be more in favor of the bible?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 25 2011, 11:08 PM~20182956
> *I once had a conversation with a young woman and somehow in the talk she asked me to read the curon bible ( how ever you spell it ) I mentioned to her in a polite way that I was more in favor of the Christian bible. Well to make a long story short there was no disagreement between us
> 
> But there was one thing that was very clear to both of us and that was that one of us was(is) right in our beliefs and one of us was(is) wrong in our beliefs and we were not gonna know whom was right or wrong until we reach the end of our life span.
> 
> I believe as she does that I was right
> *


You were both wrong. If it was the truth, then you wouldn't have to force yourself to believe it.


----------



## 214Tex

There was no disagreement between us sharing each others beliefs,

I have never read the Quran to be honest with you but I have witnessed what I believe are very true miracles that would make one(me) wonder how could it be, with that said I have to say that I will take my chances and continue to believe that what I'm understanding is true.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 25 2011, 11:48 PM~20183321
> *There was no disagreement between us sharing each others beliefs,
> 
> I have never read the Quran to be honest with you but I have witnessed what I believe are very true miracles that would make one(me) wonder how could it be, with that said I have to say that I will take my chances and continue to believe that what I'm understanding is true.
> *


Why not question it and make sure it's true? If it really is the truth, then it won't matter how many times you question it.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2011, 10:38 PM~20183220
> *You were both wrong. If it was the truth, then you wouldn't have to force yourself to believe it.
> *


No one can force anyone to believe in anything that they don't want to believe in. It is up to me whether I see it as true or false


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 25 2011, 11:57 PM~20183399
> *No one can force anyone to believe in anything that they don't want to believe in. It is up to me whether I see it as true or false
> *


You could check for yourself before believing anything.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2011, 09:45 PM~20182774
> *Thank you Lord Mister Taco for blessing me with a layitlow account so that I might serve you in this topic.
> 
> :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good night brothers and others

Taco Bless You


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

TOP PRIORITY car club checking in....to GOD be the glory! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Mar 26 2011, 11:54 PM~20189789
> *TOP PRIORITY car club checking in....to GOD be the glory! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Amen


----------



## OneTruthBeliever

was sup everyone just checking in with peeps of like faith...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Mar 26 2011, 09:54 PM~20189789
> *TOP PRIORITY car club checking in....to GOD be the glory! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AMEN! :angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

TTT


----------



## REPENTANCE

GODly Morning family and the lost! 

WHAT THAT CHRISTIAN LIFE LIKE!? :angel: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 25 2011, 10:57 PM~20183399
> *No one can force anyone to believe in anything that they don't want to believe in. It is up to me whether I see it as true or false
> *


Well, something like that. The Lord says those who know the truth know Him. Its His undeniable gift to those truly seeking His heart.  

Its only our choice to ignore it or not. And while we are down here, its the test of all time of each living persons life. 

So ride Faith over the negativity/evil in this world/life that comes by. And all seekers of actual truth know the outcome of doing so :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 25 2011, 09:58 PM~20182858
> *If atheist are non believers then why does it bother them so much.
> *


Resposibility is always on the heart. Its whats needed to be kept alive. And each life living having this naturally taking place within them automatically lets each person on their own know that if they have to fight to stay alive, then being created can no way be caused by anything else but "a" GOD. Science remains to prove this today by not proving any way to be right(as its Always been).

Being He breathed HIS breath of Life into us, we are naturally apart of Him. 

Fact showing: although there are multiple religions created by various cultures around the world, the are all seperated by oceans but all knew there was something greater than themselves and what they see around them, all knowing THERE IS A GOD.
And remember, this was before communication and travel was anything as it is today.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 30 2011, 11:26 AM~20218161
> *Resposibility is always on the heart. Its whats needed to be kept alive. And each life living having this naturally taking place within them automatically lets each person on their own know that if they have to fight to stay alive, then being created can no way be caused by anything else but "a" GOD. Science remains to prove this today by not proving any way to be right(as its Always been).
> 
> Being He breathed HIS breath of Life into us, we are naturally apart of Him.
> 
> Fact showing: although there are multiple religions created by various cultures around the world, the are all seperated by oceans but all knew there was something greater than themselves and what they see around them, all knowing THERE IS A GOD.
> And remember, this was before communication and travel was anything as it is today.
> *


Haha people used to be dumb......wait.

Christian Lowriders Check in!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Mar 30 2011, 10:26 AM~20218161-->
> 
> 
> 
> Resposibility is always on the heart. Its whats needed to be kept alive.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you explain what you’re trying to say here? Responsibility keeps me alive. So if I’m not responsible I will physically die? Is it like running out of oxygen dead or my life will slowly dwindle and be meaningless without responsibility leading to (for example) drug addiction, alcoholism, homelessness, etc. dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 10:26 AM~20218161
> *Being He breathed HIS breath of Life into us, we are naturally apart of Him.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Jesus = God = Holy Spirit all of which humans contain?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Mar 30 2011, 10:26 AM~20218161
> *Fact showing: although there are multiple religions created by various cultures around the world, the are all seperated by oceans but all knew there was something greater than themselves and what they see around them, all knowing THERE IS A GOD.
> And remember, this was before communication and travel was anything as it is today.
> *


There’s a big difference between advocating for the existence of A GOD and saying, like you do, that your Christian beliefs about god are correct, all others are wrong. You’re leveraging off the world’s religions to justify your belief in god when your beliefs also says that those other world religions are false, and those who follow them are such horrible people that they should be punished for all of eternity in the fiery pits of hell.

It makes no sense to say that humans from all around the world have developed a belief in a higher power (ie. God) and therefore your belief in bible god is justified. I understand the point you’re trying to make and that point is valid when considering the existence of A god but the existence of A god is way different then the existence of bible god (jesus).


----------



## freddy915

Proverbs 3:5-7 Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and do not lean on your own understanding. In all your ways acknowledge him, and he will make straight your paths. Be not wise in your own eyes; fear the Lord, and turn away from evil.Corinthians 15:33 Do not be deceived: “Bad company ruins good morals.” 
Corinthians 6:14 Do not be unequally yoked with unbelievers. For what partnership has righteousness with lawlessness? Or what fellowship has light with darkness?Matthew 7:21-23 “Not everyone who says to me, ‘Lord, Lord,’ will enter the kingdom of heaven, but the one who does the will of my Father who is in heaven. On that day many will say to me, ‘Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in your name, and cast out demons in your name, and do many mighty works in your name?’ And then will I declare to them, ‘I never knew you; depart from me, you workers of lawlessness.’


----------



## 214Tex

Yeah what he said :biggrin: one thing for sure GOD has given us life but he will NEVER force us to serve obey or to choose his spiritual ways , it is a personal choice to do so. This world we are in has to have evil duel on it in order to separate good from bad.

On the other hand when people say that we are born into sin I always use this as an example ;

Put 2 one year old kids on the floor and throw a toy or candy in the mix and just watch what happens. Now one would have to ask whom has shown these  two innocent children how to fight at such a young age ????!!!!

This puzzles me even to this day.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## G2G_Al

F-You all!! 





:biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## jvasquez

Today is National Athiest Day, April 1st. The FOOL has said in his heart, there is no God. Psalm 53:1


----------



## Duez

Everyday is atheist day in the educated parts of the country.


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

One love for al my brothers....GOD bless us all


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Apr 2 2011, 09:10 PM~20245206
> *One love for al my brothers....GOD bless us all
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Apr 2 2011, 09:10 PM~20245206
> *One love for al my brothers....GOD bless us all*


Even the Jeffrey Dahmer types?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Apr 3 2011, 11:13 AM~20248068
> *Even the Jeffrey Dahmer types?
> *


THOSE EVEN MORE! :angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Apr 3 2011, 02:35 PM~20248731
> *THOSE EVEN MORE!  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Criminals and addicts.


----------



## renegade1

Ya and even the you Duez   



> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 3 2011, 10:51 PM~20252176
> *Criminals and addicts.
> *


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 3 2011, 09:51 PM~20252176
> *Criminals and addicts.
> *


Thugs and rethugs also :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## painloc21

God bless everyone posting in this thread and on this site.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 5 2011, 03:17 PM~20266471
> *God bless everyone posting in this thread and on this site.
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Apr 5 2011, 06:28 PM~20268052
> *:angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## Duez

Good page. Lots of interesting reading.


----------



## REPENTANCE

sup yall.  what that savior like?


----------



## 66LOW

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 6 2011, 10:17 AM~20266471
> *God bless everyone posting in this thread and on this site.
> *


Like wise, Believers or not

'Be Blessed'


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 66LOW_@Apr 6 2011, 11:09 PM~20279513
> *Like wise, Believers or not
> 
> 'Be Blessed'
> *


What if you believe in science? :wow:

"Be realistic"


----------



## 66LOW

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 7 2011, 06:21 PM~20280134
> *What if you believe in science? :wow:
> 
> "Be realistic"
> *



haha even if you believe in science or secular humanism for that fact..

'Be Blessed' realistically


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## jvasquez

A little music to lighten the mood for my brothers and sisters in the Faith. GOD Bless!!!


----------



## 214Tex

Wasup there JV :biggrin: you got me diggin in dem crates again 
Peace out bro






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq38-iyUslc...be_gdata_player


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 9 2011, 11:05 PM~20300609
> *Wasup there JV  :biggrin: you got me diggin in dem crates again
> Peace out bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq38-iyUslc...be_gdata_player
> *


Cool....come post up in the christian rap thread and check some of the videos I posted.


----------



## Duez

Faith is fo suckas.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 9 2011, 11:55 PM~20301036
> *Faith is fo suckas.
> *


So be sure to get paid up front from now on because if you do work for some one, you have faith they're going to pay you after you do your job.....Faith is what you believe....you have faith in Science, I have Faith in JESUS....for your sake, I hope you're right.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 9 2011, 09:55 PM~20301036
> *Faith is fo suckas.
> *


^^^^ 
| | | |

One of the few one of the proud one of the last men standing :happysad:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 9 2011, 11:01 PM~20301085
> *So be sure to get paid up front from now on because if you do work for some one, you have faith they're going to pay you after you do your job.....Faith is what you believe....you have faith in Science, I have Faith in JESUS....for your sake, I hope you're right.
> *


I don't have faith in anything. Science has to be proven before it's taken as truth. Faith is a lack of that proof. =Faith is fo suckas.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 9 2011, 09:55 PM~20301036
> *Faith is fo suckas.
> *


So why you here faithfully? Sucka!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 10 2011, 06:52 PM~20305196
> *So why you here faithfully? Sucka!
> *


WHY YOU ON PROBATION FOR STEALING? SUCKA!


Man you need to quit trying so hard. You're a thief, don't pay child support and even been questioned by the police because someone blamed you for inapropriate touching of a child. So why do u try to claim you r a christian?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh: if I did all that it would be public record. And I pretty shure some one would have. Posted my info like they. Did that other kat. So f off and stoP troll following me around. Post up proof ass whipe or gtf on! 

Sorry guys but this demon. Is a big time troll !


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 10 2011, 10:02 PM~20306547
> *:uh: if I did all that it would be public record.  And I pretty shure some one would have. Posted my info like they. Did that other kat. So f off and stoP troll following me around. Post up proof ass whipe or gtf on!
> 
> Sorry guys but this demon. Is a big time troll !
> *


so your trying to say you didnt get taking in for questioning for touching a 12 year old boy :dunno:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 10 2011, 10:02 PM~20306547
> *:uh: if I did all that it would be public record.  And I pretty shure some one would have. Posted my info like they. Did that other kat. So f off and stoP troll following me around. Post up proof ass whipe or gtf on!
> 
> Sorry guys but this demon. Is a big time troll !
> *


You know it true. You ARE on probation for stealing from dunkin donuts and u know it. And it was posted on here already PROOF that you had warrants for not paying child support.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 6 2011, 11:21 PM~20280134
> *What if you believe in science? :wow:
> 
> "Be realistic"
> *


TRUE!!!..RELIGION IS A CRUTCH!..some people need it,others dont!..religion is addicting,just like heroin and tobacco..dont be fooled by conditioning and scare tacticts...use you're head!


----------



## be thankful

to think its 2011 and people still believe in fairytales!!..who would want to be associated with any kind of "god" that lets much war,hate,hunger,oppression and ignorance exist in todays society???...he is so "almighty"??...the church is full of greed,lies,child molesters and scare tactics...more people are seeing it,dont be fooled!!..the truth about religion will eventually surface like oil on water....


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 11 2011, 03:57 AM~20308989
> *to think its 2011 and people still believe in fairytales!!..who would want to be associated with any kind of "god" that lets much war,hate,hunger,oppression and ignorance exist in todays society???...he is so "almighty"??...the church is full of greed,lies,child molesters and scare tactics...more people are seeing it,dont be fooled!!..the truth about religion will eventually surface like oil on water....
> *


Son, if you ever plan to run for President, you have my support. Everything you just said is 100% true. Unlike the bible which is in fact a fairy tale. Anyone that believes a man can part a sea with a walking stick is delusional. Yet peeps be believing this stuff going around quoting scriptures like its all truth.



FYI, the virgin Mary got knocked up by some dude, but she was ashamed and lied about it. And Noah was on a boat full of hoes, not animals."boat and hoes, boats and hoes".


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh: be gone with you lies and determination Satan! Your not welcome here!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2011, 06:15 AM~20309091
> *:uh: be gone with you lies and determination Satan! Your not welcome here!
> *


Just go away already. You lying ass thief.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 11 2011, 03:57 AM~20308989
> *the church is full of greed,lies,child molesters and scare tactics...*


robert knows all about greed lies and child molesting.greed robert goes to church and steals from the collection platter.he even stole doughnuts from his old job but got cought  then for lies and child molesting he got taking in for questioning for fonling a 12 year old boy but he lied pretty good and got away with it


----------



## Duez

"I do not feel obliged to believe that the same God who has endowed us with sense, reason, and intellect has intended us to forgo their use." 
- Galileo Galilei


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2011, 04:15 AM~20309091
> *:uh: be gone with you lies and determination Satan! Your not welcome here!
> *


why would you want satan to be gone?.."satan" has kept the church machine in business for hundreds of years!!..anyway..im not trying to offend my fellow lowriders,just trying to get people to start using their brains instead of thinking with their hearts and emotions...its a dawn of a new era,and people are seeing the ugly truth..."RELIGION IS LIKE A BAD DIET..YOU WILL NEVER GET RESULTS...BUT ITS EASY TO STICK TO"......now im gonna go roll my 68' impala!!..keep it low n sloooow...


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 11 2011, 01:40 AM~20308974
> *TRUE!!!..RELIGION IS A CRUTCH!..some people need it,others dont!..religion is addicting,just like heroin and tobacco..dont be fooled by conditioning and scare tacticts...use you're head!
> *


Sooooo let's just say you are facing a severe illness (which is common in every body made of flesh sometimes it's unavoidable) or let's just say you know you have lived your life to the fullest and now your facing death before your eyes. Your God and Your Satan appear before you and god says believe in me for a little more time and I will give you rest, Satan says believe in me for a little more time and then your own your own and you believe them both to be liars ,,, what would be your choice !!!!!

This is not a scare tactic I am simply asking what would be your honest choice?


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 9 2011, 09:55 PM~20301036
> *Faith is fo suckas.
> *


Don't be ignorant, know one every said you get faith by attending a church or religion, faith is a simple word in reards to believing .

Any person church or no church has faith in them again it just a transparent word for " I believe "


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 11 2011, 01:57 AM~20308989
> *to think its 2011 and people still believe in fairytales!!..who would want to be associated with any kind of "god" that lets much war,hate,hunger,oppression and ignorance exist in todays society???...he is so "almighty"??...the church is full of greed,lies,child molesters and scare tactics...more people are seeing it,dont be fooled!!..the truth about religion will eventually surface like oil on water....
> *


Ask your grand parents about this fairytale , I'm sure they no more than you

One thing I know is very true GOD does not owe us anything, I repeat for all that do not know,,,, GOD does not owe us anything whatsoever it is earned by you what ever it may be.

If you have life today that is your blessing , now get up and do something good with your day instead of wrecking everyones day around you instilling hate in their hearts . Be thankful some scientist made oxygen today so that you can have hate in your heart again,,,,,!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 11 2011, 09:17 AM~20309935
> *Sooooo let's just say you are facing a severe illness (which is common in every body made of flesh sometimes it's unavoidable) or let's just say you know you have lived your life to the fullest and now your facing death before your eyes. Your God and Your Satan appear before you and god says believe in me for a little more time and I will give you rest, Satan says believe in me for a little more time and then your own your own and you believe them both to be liars ,,, what would be your choice !!!!!
> 
> This is not a scare tactic I am simply asking what would be your honest choice?
> *


You would take the anti-delusional medicine your doctor is giving you because neither god nor satan are real.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 11 2011, 09:24 AM~20309988
> *Don't be ignorant, know one every said you get faith by attending a church or religion, faith is a simple word in reards to believing .
> 
> Any person church or no church has faith in them again it just a transparent word for " I believe "
> *


Here because I hate to see people use the term "ignorant" improperly. 

*ig·no·rance   
[ig-ner-uhns] Show IPA
–noun
the state or fact of being ignorant; lack of knowledge, learning, information, etc*.

You cannot have religion without ignorance, so you don't be ignorant.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 11 2011, 09:46 AM~20310108
> *Ask your grand parents about this fairytale , I'm sure they no more than you
> 
> One thing I know is very true GOD does not owe us anything, I repeat for all that do not know,,,, GOD does not owe us anything whatsoever it is earned by you what ever it may be.
> 
> If you have life today that is your blessing , now get up and do something good with your day instead of wrecking everyones day around you instilling hate in their hearts . Be thankful some scientist made oxygen today so that you can have hate in your heart again,,,,,!
> *


Yeah because people around before the internet are way smarter than people with access to it. Same goes for books, I'm sure people were way smart before books.


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:

JESUS is LORD!

Get right or get left.....

Luke 24:47 (Amplified Bible)

47 And that repentance [with a view to and as the condition of] forgiveness of sins should be preached in His name to all nations, beginning from Jerusalem.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 11 2011, 09:54 AM~20310169
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> JESUS is LORD!
> 
> Get right or get left.....
> 
> Luke 24:47 (Amplified Bible)
> 
> 47 And that repentance [with a view to and as the condition of] forgiveness of sins should be preached in His name to all nations, beginning from Jerusalem.
> *


Same one book, that no other book of the time agrees with. Had you read any other book before this one, you would have a completely new set of forced beliefs and be in here arguing against the christian god.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 11 2011, 08:51 AM~20310146
> *Here because I hate to see people use the term "ignorant" improperly.
> 
> ig·no·rance
> [ig-ner-uhns]  Show IPA
> –noun
> the state or fact of being ignorant;  lack of knowledge, learning, information, etc.
> 
> You cannot have religion without ignorance, so you don't be ignorant.
> *


Let me break it down for you 

Your are practicing faith right now by believing there is no god or Satan . That's what you believe and you stick to it  so I would call that faith in so many words 

Sucka :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 11 2011, 10:00 AM~20310198
> *Let me break it down for you
> 
> Your are practicing faith right now by believing there is no god or Satan . That's what you believe and you stick to it  so I would call that faith in so many words
> 
> Sucka  :uh:
> *


Here because I hate to see people use the term faith incorrectly. 

faith   
[feyth] Show IPA
–noun
1.
confidence or trust in a person or thing: faith in another's ability.
2.
*belief that is not based on proof:* He had faith that the hypothesis would be substantiated by fact.


----------



## painloc21

God bless everyone in this thread and on this site!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 11 2011, 08:54 AM~20310169
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> JESUS is LORD!
> 
> Get right or get left.....
> 
> Luke 24:47 (Amplified Bible)
> 
> 47 And that repentance [with a view to and as the condition of] forgiveness of sins should be preached in His name to all nations, beginning from Jerusalem.
> *



HALLELUJAH! BROTHER JVASQUEZ HALLELUJAH!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!

BROTHER'S & SISTER'S STAY UP IN JESUS NAME

JUST A REMINDER THE MORE WE MOVE FORWARD WITH OUR GOD, THE MORE THE ENEMY COMES TO TRY TO ATTACK US ANY WAY HE CAN TO TRY TO MAKE US LOSE OUR FAITH IN THE ONE & ONLY JESUS CHRIST OUR LORD & SAVIOR AMEN, BUT THE ENEMY IS A LIAR FROM THE PIT OF HELL, & WE THE BELIEVERS, THE DISCIPLES, OF GOD CANCEL ANY AND ALL OF THE ASSIGNMENTS THAT THE ENEMY CAME TO DO ON THIS TOPIC IN THE NAME OF JESUS AMEN.

BE ENCOURAGED BROTHER'S & SISTER'S - GOD IS STILL IN CONTROL

NEVER DISCOURAGED - THAT IS THE ENEMY

FATHER WE PRAY THAT YOUR WILL BE DONE IN THIS TOPIC, EVEN FOR THE ONE'S THAT ARE DOUBTING YOU OH GOD, YOUR WILL BE DONE IN THERE LIVES AS WELL, DO A TRANSFORMATION IN THEM, THAT THEY MAY SEE YOU OH GOD, & GIVE YOU PRAISE, AND HONOR THAT IS DUE TO YOU AMEN.

BELIEVERS WE ALL HAVE AN ASSIGNMENT - PREACH THE GOSPEL & LET'S KEEP IT PUSHING FOR CHRIST AS HE KEPT IT PUSHING FOR US GOING TO THE CROSS SO THAT WE MAY ALL BE SAVED. 

LET US NOT HAVE THE ENEMY GET US OUT OF OUR CHARACTER AT ALL, BECAUSE THAT'S HIS JOB, & IF WE DO THEN HE WINS THE FIGHT, BUT IF WE ARE BELIEVERS HOW CAN WE LOSE IN ANY BATTLE'S IF WE HAVE GOD ON OUR SIDES AMEN.

BE BLESSED PEOPLE OF GOD & LET'S JUST PRAY FOR THE REST 
:thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:worship: :worship: JESUS YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISED :worship: :worship:


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 11 2011, 02:25 PM~20311806
> *PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> 
> BROTHER'S & SISTER'S STAY UP IN JESUS NAME
> 
> JUST A REMINDER THE MORE WE MOVE FORWARD WITH OUR GOD, THE MORE THE ENEMY COMES TO TRY TO ATTACK US ANY WAY HE CAN TO TRY TO MAKE US LOSE OUR FAITH IN THE ONE & ONLY JESUS CHRIST OUR LORD & SAVIOR AMEN, BUT THE ENEMY IS A LIAR FROM THE PIT OF HELL, & WE THE BELIEVERS, THE DISCIPLES, OF GOD CANCEL ANY AND ALL OF THE ASSIGNMENTS THAT THE ENEMY CAME TO DO ON THIS TOPIC IN THE NAME OF JESUS AMEN.
> 
> BE ENCOURAGED BROTHER'S & SISTER'S - GOD IS STILL IN CONTROL
> 
> NEVER DISCOURAGED - THAT IS THE ENEMY
> 
> FATHER WE PRAY THAT YOUR WILL BE DONE IN THIS TOPIC, EVEN FOR THE ONE'S THAT ARE DOUBTING YOU OH GOD, YOUR WILL BE DONE IN THERE LIVES AS WELL, DO A TRANSFORMATION IN THEM, THAT THEY MAY SEE YOU OH GOD, & GIVE YOU PRAISE, AND HONOR THAT IS DUE TO YOU AMEN.
> 
> BELIEVERS WE ALL HAVE AN ASSIGNMENT - PREACH THE GOSPEL & LET'S KEEP IT PUSHING FOR CHRIST AS HE KEPT IT PUSHING FOR US GOING TO THE CROSS SO THAT WE MAY ALL BE SAVED.
> 
> LET US NOT HAVE THE ENEMY GET US OUT OF OUR CHARACTER AT ALL, BECAUSE THAT'S HIS JOB, & IF WE DO THEN HE WINS THE FIGHT, BUT IF WE ARE BELIEVERS HOW CAN WE LOSE IN ANY BATTLE'S IF WE HAVE GOD ON OUR SIDES AMEN.
> 
> BE BLESSED PEOPLE OF GOD & LET'S JUST PRAY FOR THE REST
> :thumbsup:
> *



X76 amen!!!!!


----------



## Duez

This topic always goes from a discussion to a bunch of random rants. :loco:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

What do you wana discuss duece?


----------



## be thankful

the big picture is that its no ones fault they believe in what they were raised to believe in,its just human conditioning past on from generation from generation.if you were born in japan,you might be raised on buddahism..or raised in a muslim country..you would believe in allah.no one has a choice in their religion,race or place you were born at...its just instilled into you and you are "programmed" to think there is a santa clause,tooth fairy,and a god or devil.god is a imaginary friend you call upon when he is needed....but just because free thinkers stand on their own and dont need a god or religion..it dont make them bad people.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 11 2011, 02:07 PM~20312062
> *This topic always goes from a discussion to a bunch of random rants. :loco:
> *


..makes me feel like heaven would be kind of an annoying place to be.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 11 2011, 08:17 AM~20309935
> *Sooooo let's just say you are facing a severe illness (which is common in every body made of flesh sometimes it's unavoidable) or let's just say you know you have lived your life to the fullest and now your facing death before your eyes. Your God and Your Satan appear before you and god says believe in me for a little more time and I will give you rest, Satan says believe in me for a little more time and then your own your own and you believe them both to be liars ,,, what would be your choice !!!!!
> 
> This is not a scare tactic I am simply asking what would be your honest choice?
> *


thats a hard one,because i believe in a god and satan,as much as i believe in the energizer bunny,and the tooth fairy...i do believe that bad people are bad people no matter what their gods and beleifs are.i guess like all of us..i will cross that bridge when it happens.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 11 2011, 02:55 PM~20312447
> *thats a hard one,because i believe in a god and satan,as much as i believe in the energizer bunny,and the tooth fairy...i do believe that bad people are bad people no matter what their gods and beleifs are.i guess like all of us..i will cross that bridge when it happens.
> *


 :uh: I don't believe in the Tooth Fairy ; reason being





I still have all my teeth :biggrin:


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 11 2011, 08:46 AM~20310108
> *Ask your grand parents about this fairytale , I'm sure they no more than you
> 
> One thing I know is very true GOD does not owe us anything, I repeat for all that do not know,,,, GOD does not owe us anything whatsoever it is earned by you what ever it may be.
> 
> If you have life today that is your blessing , now get up and do something good with your day instead of wrecking everyones day around you instilling hate in their hearts . Be thankful some scientist made oxygen today so that you can have hate in your heart again,,,,,!
> *


wow!..you dont even know me and already judging me?..not very "christian"if you think someone is full of hate just because they dont agree with you ...then again im not suprised.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2011, 02:24 PM~20312199
> *What do you wana discuss duece?
> *


Thank you Lord Mister Taco for blessing me with a layitlow account so that I might serve you in this topic.  

:worship:









I think :

 how the taco went from being soft hearted to crunchy


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 11 2011, 03:42 PM~20312739
> *wow!..you dont even know me and already judging me?..not very "christian"if you think someone is full of hate just because they dont agree with you ...then again im not suprised.
> *


I'm not judging you bro I include myself as well our grand parents knew something that the generations have lost and as time goes on we are losing the real truth . Again what was right back then is so wrong today and what was wrong back then 


Well it seems to be the normal these days


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2011, 03:24 PM~20312199
> *What do you wana discuss duece?
> *


The Bible, roadmopper.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 11 2011, 06:04 PM~20313723
> *The Bible, roadmopper.
> *


I know some bought the bible. But my thoughts are it just a book to live by. I believe in God! Just think the good book is a man made guide. :cheesy:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 6 2010, 05:34 PM~17412588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS SONG
> 
> BE BLESSED MY BROTHER
> BE BLESSED MY SISTER
> BE BLESSED WHERE EVER THIS LIFE LEAD'S U
> 
> LET ME ENCOURAGE U
> LET ME SPEAK LIFE TO U
> 
> U CAN DEPEND ON GOD TO SEE U THROUGH
> U CAN DEPEND ON ME TO PRAY FOR U
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:uh: lots of drama in a positive thread


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## 801jessejames

AMEN brothers,God Bless.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Apr 11 2011, 09:01 PM~20315535
> *:uh: lots of drama in a positive thread
> *


how about the drama religion is having on a world wide scale???????...you can see it on the news any givin night..religious wars,corrupt priest,scandals,adultry...my ex was a stripper,and would dance for a few local ""priest"...i wonder where the $$ came from?......try preaching christianity in a muslim country..see what happens. :0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2011, 08:23 PM~20314423
> *I know some bought the bible. But my thoughts are it just a book to live by. I believe in God! Just think the good book is a man made guide.  :cheesy:
> *


So which god do you believe in, if not the biblical god?


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 11 2011, 10:27 PM~20316479
> *how about the drama religion is having on a world wide scale???????...you can see it on the news any givin night..religious wars,corrupt priest,scandals,adultry...my ex was a stripper,and would dance for a few local ""priest"...i wonder where the $$ came from?......try preaching christianity in a muslim country..see what happens. :0
> *


I agree.. many messed up things, even I don't agree with church due to the shadiness. They got these big ass churches and they can't let people come off the streets and sleep at night? im not saying all churches are bad, just from what ive seen is corrupt. 

I just try to live my life doing the right things in life, everyday is a blessing to me.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Apr 11 2011, 10:59 PM~20316730
> *I agree.. many messed up things, even I don't agree with church due to the shadiness. They got these big ass churches and they can't let people come off the streets and sleep at night? im not saying all churches are bad, just from what ive seen is corrupt.
> 
> I just try to live my life doing the right things in life, everyday is a blessing to me.
> *


AGREED..=)


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2011, 09:23 PM~20314423
> *I know some bought the bible. But my thoughts are it just a book to live by. I believe in God! Just think the good book is a man made guide.  :cheesy:
> *


I'm pretty sure the bible says not to steal. So why is it that you are on probation for stealing from Dunkin Donuts?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Apr 11 2011, 10:44 PM~20316619-->
> 
> 
> 
> So which god do you believe in, if not the biblical god?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See response quote below.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8 Klownin_@Apr 11 2011, 10:59 PM~20316730
> *I agree.. many messed up things, even I don't agree with church due to the shadiness. They got these big ass churches and they can't let people come off the streets and sleep at night? im not saying all churches are bad, just from what ive seen is corrupt.
> 
> I just try to live my life doing the right things in life, everyday is a blessing to me.
> *


There's your answer duece!


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2011, 09:23 PM~20314423
> *I know some bought the bible. But my thoughts are it just a book to live by. I believe in God! Just think the good book is a man made guide.  :cheesy:
> *


can you tell me where in the bible it says to go around and steal from the collection plate or fondle a 12 year old boy like you have done


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 05:51 AM~20317662
> *See response quote below.
> There's your answer duece!
> *


You dont believe in an actual god? Like a dude you can speak to personally? That's interesting mopper. :wow:


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2011, 08:23 AM~20318530
> *You dont believe in an actual god? Like a dude you can speak to personally? That's interesting mopper.  :wow:
> *


funny how everyone talks to "god" or the "invisible man in the sky"..when they are in trouble or in desperate need of something..but he never seems to respond back??...i guess he's to busy saving the world.


----------



## 214Tex

With all due respect , my opinion is my opinion and should not reflect on anyone what so ever


That goes to show us all that no one is perfect . God loves and cares for all sinners ,,, including me. It's a sin just waking up and I say this because the moment one wakes up the spirits of Satan are waiting for us and waiting to fondle our minds with thoughts and images and yesterdays problems ,,,, Etc; I think that is why one should wake up with an immediate minute of prayer.

You are saying your ex was a stripper and would dance for a priest, whom has more fault here? , the priest for going and viewing her and then praising god and asking for forgiveness or your girlfriend whom was causing the lust and fornication in the minds of not just one man but several men every time she  stripped that clothes off .

The priest was probably using his money and your girlfriend was receiving it , in a way they are both equally responsible for what they are doing. You cannot knock the priest and forget that your girlfriend is the reason he is there. I've seen many women try hard to show themselves and thats in public and honestly I feel that they pay double the cost for doing so.

My thoughts on prayer ;

If your prayers are 1 and 2 and 5 minutes long than you have a 1 and 2 and 5 minute God 

If your prayers are 15 minutes 20-45 minutes long that's because you know your god and how powerful your father is no question on that . 

One of the reasons people don't attend church or pray is because we feel that god owes us something every time we pray or call out his name and when one feels that there prayer wasn't answered they instantly rebel . 

Pray without expecting anything in return and watch how things work out better for us , Hope this makes sense to someone , all it takes is one


----------



## NIMSTER64

good morning Brothers and sisters.Blessed be this day that the Lord has made.enjoy it because once it is gone it will never come back.


----------



## be thankful

You are saying your ex was a stripper and would dance for a priest, whom has more fault here? , the priest for going and viewing her and then praising god and asking for forgiveness or your girlfriend whom was causing the lust and fornication in the minds of not just one man but several men every time she stripped that clothes off .

....not priest, priests (plural)..i think you are missing the point.my exes took their clothes off for 20 nickels,because they needed the money ,and they were dirty whores..they were not hiding anything nor they never led a secret life. the filthy whores did not go to the pastors house.. the pastors came to them!..what a suprise!...the pastors hold people greatest hopes and dreams in the palm of his hands..then to go out later and watch some naked whore shake her donut in front of his face for 20 nickels?....cmon.


----------



## 214Tex

20 nickles times what 100-200 a couple of lap dances doesnt matter they are both there however one of them works there and the other is on a secret mission of lust they are both reaching out to many.  Little self esteem for one and an even greater mistake for the other who is who? One would not be there if it weren't for the other but that's the world we are in and it will remain this way until time or death appears before us

I'm sure they both have hearts and souls and feelings towards what they are doing but do they both repent or just one , no one knows this answer but them . 

Got to get to work brothers cause imma get fired sitting here being on gods side I need my job


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 12 2011, 09:32 AM~20319013
> *good morning Brothers and sisters.Blessed be this day that the Lord has made.enjoy it because once it is gone it will never come back.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 12 2011, 10:32 AM~20319013
> *good morning Brothers and sisters.Blessed be this day that the Lord has made.enjoy it because once it is gone it will never come back.
> *


Not true either. Time is relative to the observer. Another reason religion is dangerous, had you launched a satellite with that philosophy, it could crash into a city and kill people.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 12 2011, 11:10 AM~20319316
> *20 nickles times what 100-200 a couple of lap dances doesnt matter they are both there however one of them works there and the other is on a secret mission of lust they are both reaching out to many.  Little self esteem for one and an even greater mistake for the other who is who? One would not be there if it weren't for the other but that's the world we are in and it will remain this way until time or death appears before us
> 
> I'm sure they both have hearts and souls and feelings towards what they are doing but do they both repent or just one , no one knows this answer but them .
> 
> Got to get to work brothers cause imma get fired sitting here being on gods side I need my job
> *


 :wow: Draw me a picture of a soul.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2011, 01:34 PM~20319446
> *:wow: Draw me a picture of a soul.
> *


ive heard scientists say that when they take all the materials, fluids, etc that make up the human body and weigh it all and figure out what each part represents as far as a percentage goes, they say there is always something missing and some say its the weight of the soul.






id be willing to bet, its just some backed up farts lingering around inside us. :biggrin:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 12 2011, 01:46 PM~20319509
> *ive heard scientists say that when they take all the materials, fluids, etc that make up the human body and weigh it all and figure out what each part represents as far as a percentage goes, they say there is always something missing and some say its the weight of the soul.
> id be willing to bet, its just some backed up farts lingering around inside us. :biggrin:
> *


in 96ROADMASTERs case, its just his foul odor.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2011, 10:34 AM~20319446
> *:wow: Draw me a picture of a soul.
> *


I cannot do that cause I dont know what you look like,,,, BUT 

Take a minute to look in the mirror that's what god sees as the soul of your image


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 12 2011, 12:00 PM~20319610
> *I cannot do that cause I dont know what you look like,,,, BUT
> 
> Take a minute to look in the mirror that's what god sees as the soul of your image
> *


That's deep. And ridiculous.


----------



## painloc21

Praise god for another beautiful day! God is great!


----------



## be thankful

praise all the "free thinkers" for this beautiful day,and getting fed up with people shoving their imaginary friends down our throats!..although there are a billion christians, there are over 2 million free thinkers/athiest and another 4 million who are on the fence about religion..but we are growing stronger as time goes on..the truth will eventually surface like oil on water my friends.


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 12 2011, 01:51 PM~20320490
> *praise all the "free thinkers" for this beautiful day,and getting fed up with people shoving their imaginary friends down our throats!..although there are a billion christians, there are over 2 million free thinkers/athiest and another 4 million who are on the fence about religion..but we are growing stronger as time goes on..the truth will eventually surface like oil on water my friends.
> *


  
God loves you brother. You have a blessed day I'm praying for you and all my fellow riders.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 12 2011, 11:07 AM~20319672
> *That's deep. And ridiculous.
> *


Lord Duez the the almighty scientist when you come back in your reincarnated state what you wanna be :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 12 2011, 02:55 PM~20320930
> *Lord Duez the the almighty scientist when you come back in your reincarnated state what you wanna be  :biggrin:
> *


Carbon, hydrogen, nitrogen and oxygen.


----------



## be thankful

ALL RELIGIOUS B.S TO THE SIDE..HERE MY 68'!!!! NON BELIEVER CHECKIN IN!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 12 2011, 09:32 AM~20319013
> *good morning Brothers and sisters.Blessed be this day that the Lord has made.enjoy it because once it is gone it will never come back.
> *



AMEN BROTHER NIMSTER64 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 12 2011, 01:24 PM~20320727
> *
> God loves you brother. You have a blessed day I'm praying for you and all my fellow riders.
> *


AMEN BROTHER THAT'S ALL WE CAN DO, & LET GOD DO THE REST :thumbsup:


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 12 2011, 05:37 PM~20322510
> *AMEN BROTHER THAT'S ALL WE CAN DO, & LET GOD DO THE REST :thumbsup:
> *


just curious if you would think different about religion, if you were one of the hundreds of kids that got molested by pastors/priest over the past 20 years???..just saying.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night. With gods grace well all talk or post tomarrow!


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 12 2011, 06:34 PM~20322982
> *just curious if you would think different about religion, if you were one of the hundreds of kids that got molested by pastors/priest over the past 20 years???..just saying.
> *


Bro is there any certain religion that you can agree with I mean you knocking all of them it seems like.,, yesterday you said you believe in god and Satan the energizer bunny the tooth fairy what is it about the god you believe in That you believe??


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 12 2011, 09:07 PM~20324790
> *Bro is there any certain religion that you can agree with I mean you knocking all of them it seems like.,, yesterday you said you believe in god and Satan the energizer bunny the tooth fairy what is it about the god you believe in That you believe??
> *


thats a hard one,because i believe in a god and satan,as much as i believe in the energizer bunny,and the tooth fairy...if you read again..it was a sarcastic remark..i dont believe in any of it!..i DO believe religion is very dangerous on a world wide scale (the 911 bombings is just one example)its a nation wide epidemic, based on corruption,deception,lies,scare tactics and immorality...very sad on so many levels.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 12 2011, 09:32 PM~20325073
> *thats a hard one,because i believe in a god and satan,as much as i believe in the energizer bunny,and the tooth fairy...if you read again..it was a sarcastic remark..i dont believe in any of it!..i DO believe religion is very dangerous on a world wide scale (the 911 bombings is just one example)its a nation wide epidemic, based on corruption,deception,lies,scare tactics and immorality...very sad on so many levels.
> *


Bull. Its individuals. Christianity is not a religion. Its a one on one personal relationship with Jesus Christ. It has nothing to do with grouping or following man or their orders or opinions/thoughts. The church of Christ exsists because the people that love Christ choose to group and share what they know or want to know more about Christ... such as what this room was created for. -Not negative remarks.

The only thing sad is how many people that live lacking knowledge and choose to live with self motivated hate towards what they simply dont understand. Ignorance isn't bliss, its a choice... which is free to everyone. 

God bless yoooooou!


----------



## REPENTANCE

Its about that time believer's to go ahead and fully ignore the dumbness others bring in here. Hold your peace Christ left you with. Stop giving it up to those claiming they "know" there isn't a God, when they constantly come in here day after day showing it to be an obvious issue on there hearts.

If it were not, they would not be steadily acknowledging it day after day to year after year.

-Someone last asked me to explain when I was in here, how responsibility in every human life is an automatic sign of God... lol... again, they prove it everyday comming in here attempting to detour you from the truth that they dont understand... Not Cant, just dont, because they choose to be negative and deliver BS to you because they cant to someone on the street. 
If they wanted to be responsible and get their lives together, they would be taking their arguments straight to the source and not us.

People dont waste time day after day talking about something they dont believe/fear.

They only think if they can detour 1, then they might fell better inside proving themselves right.. which will never happen. If they choose, they will be hagg'z till they die. Leave them be, its their own choice, NO one is or can force them. And THAT is why bad things happen in this world such as 9/11 or anything else, because God gave each person the freedom to do so, so when they die and Have to meet Him face to face, they cant blame a flippin thing on Him...

GODly night ALL.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Why ignore them. Maybe one day the light will shine in them. This is a major issue among even us Christians! I can kick it and dish it. Still get a beer and wings with them kats! :biggrin:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 10:10 PM~20323414
> *Night. With gods grace well all talk or post tomarrow!
> *


If Jesus knew he was dying to save someone like you, I bet he would have shoved that cross up someone's ass and walked away. You're a fake christian and need to die.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Apr 13 2011, 07:58 AM~20326765-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why ignore them. Maybe one day the light will shine in them. This is a major issue among even us Christians! I can kick it and dish it. Still get a beer and wings with them kats!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical fake ass Christian. How can you claim you a christian when you write shit like this...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 10:15 PM~20323463
> *Post your ride rucukis or shut the fuck up!  You just here to stir shit up! No ride having wana be keyboard ***** nut Ryder!
> *




No wonder so many people hate you.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 09:10 PM~20323414
> *Night. With gods grace well all talk or post tomarrow!
> *


with gods grace you dont wake up and we dont have to smell you one more day


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Apr 13 2011, 01:43 AM~20326544-->
> 
> 
> 
> -Someone last asked me to explain when I was in here, how responsibility in every human life is an automatic sign of God... lol... again, they prove it everyday comming in here attempting to detour you from the truth that they dont understand...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a serious question. Why so defensive? What's your logic behind this correlation between god and responsibility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 01:43 AM~20326544
> *Not Cant, just dont, because they choose to be negative and deliver BS to you because they cant to someone on the street.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying I should be talking random people on the street about this?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Apr 13 2011, 01:43 AM~20326544
> *If they wanted to be responsible and get their lives together, they would be taking their arguments straight to the source and not us.
> *


What makes you think my "life's not together"? Plenty of non-christians are doing just fine. It's the staple of christianity to pride yourself on associating with people who DO NOT have their lives together (ie. addicts, theifs, criminals, etc). What you're implying is that christianity frowns upon those people.




> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 13 2011, 01:43 AM~20326544
> *People dont waste time day after day talking about something they dont believe/fear.
> *


I don't think jesus would ignore those who question him. Aren't christians supposed to strive to be "christ like"?





WOW! It's talk like this that results in tragedy's like 9/11 REPENTANCE, not non-christians. BTW, christians have a lengthy list of their own terrorist groups. You're basically saying that your belief is truth. All those who do not believe in what you do are not only wrong but "hagg's" and fill everyone with hate and will be punished and are "less worthy" than you. That kind of belief from all world religions (Yes REPENTANCE, christianity is a religion) is what leads to wars. You're guilty of it REPENTANCE. You spread hate with your posts (remember your posts on Islam?). I ask questions that I legitimately want to hear YOUR answer too. Can you have a respectful disagreement?


----------



## painloc21

Praise god for another wonderful day! I pray every one has a good and fruitful day!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## be thankful

If they wanted to be responsible and get their lives together, they would be taking their arguments straight to the source and not us.
so peoples lifes are not together,because they dont think like you?..i own a home in beautiful so cal,own a business with employees for 12 years,i have a smokin tattooed model girlfriend,i havnt touch drugs in over 20 years,i dont drink or smoke,i eat and live a healthy lifestyle,teach martial arts to police officers,own a black belt and fought in 8 submission tournaments,i traveled to multiple countries..etc. so all is missing is god i guess?..typical christianity ideology,there is never room for debate..its always "my way of thinking"..or you are a loser so go burn in hell.. :wow:


----------



## be thankful

now lets see some rides,this is a lowrider forum after all..i put mine up. :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

http://www.harvest.org/crusades/2010/chica...ast/friday.html

STRENGHT WILL RISE AS WE WAIT UPON THE LORD..... YOU ARE THE EVERLASTING GOD....


----------



## NIMSTER64

PRAISE OUR GOD...


----------



## 214Tex

I honestly think some of you fellas are talking at the mouth now you talk as if you have experienced it and if you have and for you it was a bad moment than you have every right to knock religion off it's base I'm not talking to you .

But some of y'all if you haven't experienced one day whatsoever ever in tryin to find out for your self then all your comments are just as fake as those you say are fake Christians 

Everyones experience in religion of any type is different than the next person only because some worship with truth and some worship with half truth some worship with honesty some just worship to see what they can receive from it some of y'all hate religion because as a little kid maybe your parents forced you to go to church when it wasn't what you really wanted ,,,,  hell some go just to wreck the little good others have left in them

If you are talking just on here-say from what others are telling you than you are the same puppet you claim religious people to be. Get it right if you make no effort to examine it fully then  don't knock others for trying


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 13 2011, 07:50 AM~20327462
> *If they wanted to be responsible and get their lives together, they would be taking their arguments straight to the source and not us.
> so peoples lifes are not together,because they dont think like you?..i own a home in beautiful so cal,own a business with employees for 12 years,i have a smokin tattooed model girlfriend,i havnt touch drugs in over 20 years,i dont drink or smoke,i eat and live a healthy lifestyle,teach martial arts to police officers,own a black belt and fought in 8 submission tournaments,i traveled to multiple countries..etc.  so all is missing is god i guess?..typical christianity ideology,there is never room for debate..its always "my way of thinking"..or you are a loser so go burn in hell.. :wow:
> *


  



> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 13 2011, 07:58 AM~20327515
> *now lets see some rides,this is a lowrider forum after all..i put mine up. :cheesy:
> *


benn posting my non lowriders for years up in here. :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 13 2011, 08:16 AM~20327619
> *Everyones experience in religion of any type is different than the next person only because some worship with truth and some worship with half truth
> *


What is truth and what is half truth?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 13 2011, 07:50 AM~20327462
> *If they wanted to be responsible and get their lives together, they would be taking their arguments straight to the source and not us.
> so peoples lifes are not together,because they dont think like you?..i own a home in beautiful so cal,own a business with employees for 12 years,i have a smokin tattooed model girlfriend,i havnt touch drugs in over 20 years,i dont drink or smoke,i eat and live a healthy lifestyle,teach martial arts to police officers,own a black belt and fought in 8 submission tournaments,i traveled to multiple countries..etc.  so all is missing is god i guess?..typical christianity ideology,there is never room for debate..its always "my way of thinking"..or you are a loser so go burn in hell.. :wow:
> *


ITS GREAT THAT YOU ARE "THANKFUL" HE HAS BLESSED YOU ALOT 
:angel: :angel:


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Apr 13 2011, 09:29 AM~20328141
> *ITS GREAT THAT YOU ARE "THANKFUL" HE HAS BLESSED YOU ALOT
> :angel:  :angel:
> *


yes hard work..."im thankful for what i got"


----------



## be thankful

IF HEAVEN IS SUCH A GREAT PLACE..WHY DONT YOU JUST KILL YOURSELVES?


----------



## be thankful

maybe if there were no religions..people would not be scared to death to get on an airplane these days. :wow:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 13 2011, 07:50 AM~20327462
> *If they wanted to be responsible and get their lives together, they would be taking their arguments straight to the source and not us.
> so peoples lifes are not together,because they dont think like you?..i own a home in beautiful so cal,own a business with employees for 12 years,i have a smokin tattooed model girlfriend,i havnt touch drugs in over 20 years,i dont drink or smoke,i eat and live a healthy lifestyle,teach martial arts to police officers,own a black belt and fought in 8 submission tournaments,i traveled to multiple countries..etc.  so all is missing is god i guess?..typical christianity ideology,there is never room for debate..its always "my way of thinking"..or you are a loser so go burn in hell.. :wow:
> *


Man, that made me feel bad because I wish I could experience everything you have sounds like a wonderful life to be living especially the hot wife - without the smoke of course - , but it's not like that for me an others I have had to struggle most of my life do to this and that and it has lead me and us where we find ourselves today. It sounds like your struggle ended 12 years ago and it's good that you can Boast about it with pride. 

But after turning the hand over I know that i know that I know that I may have something that you pride runners don't which could be more valuable than everything yall have . But I also have to believe that if I were in your shoes I would probably be viewing life as you do with no concern what so ever about the little guy.

ALL good thing will come to and end an even you know that be proud and not boastful try and understand the little guy for the sake of his suffering. When it's all over and done with you may wonder what was it that you didn't accomplish ,,,,


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 13 2011, 11:52 AM~20328795
> *IF HEAVEN IS SUCH A GREAT PLACE..WHY DONT YOU JUST KILL YOURSELVES?
> *


I've asked that before. All christians have doubt about heavens existence. The one's that have 100% faith in christianity make the news for killing themselves.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 13 2011, 12:06 PM~20328901
> *Man, that made me feel bad because I wish I could experience everything you have sounds like a wonderful life to be living especially the hot wife - without the smoke of course - , but it's not like that for me an others I have had to struggle most of my life do to this and that and it has lead me and us where we find ourselves today. It sounds like your struggle ended 12 years ago and it's good that you can Boast about it with pride.
> 
> But after turning the hand over I know that i know that I know that I may have something that you pride runners don't which could be more valuable than everything yall have . But I also have to believe that if I were in your shoes I would probably be viewing life as you do with no concern what so ever about the little guy.
> 
> ALL good thing will come to and end an even you know that be proud and not boastful try and understand the little guy for the sake of his suffering. When it's all over and done with you may wonder what was it that you didn't accomplish ,,,,
> *


Man that sucks. And I can understand why you would pretend that talking to the sky helps you solve your problems. Why thinking that "god has a plan for you", gives meaning to your suffering. But I hope you realize soon that only you can change things, not some invisible person that never talks back.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 13 2011, 11:06 AM~20328901
> *Man, that made me feel bad because I wish I could experience everything you have sounds like a wonderful life to be living especially the hot wife - without the smoke of course - , but it's not like that for me an others I have had to struggle most of my life do to this and that and it has lead me and us where we find ourselves today. It sounds like your struggle ended 12 years ago and it's good that you can Boast about it with pride.
> 
> But after turning the hand over I know that i know that I know that I may have something that you pride runners don't which could be more valuable than everything yall have . But I also have to believe that if I were in your shoes I would probably be viewing life as you do with no concern what so ever about the little guy.
> 
> ALL good thing will come to and end an even you know that be proud and not boastful try and understand the little guy for the sake of his suffering. When it's all over and done with you may wonder what was it that you didn't accomplish ,,,,
> *


..it wasnt boasting,it was a response to "get my life together"..i grew up 25 years in compton/long beach varrios..it wasnt easy street for me either.im not here to belittle anyone..or target an individual.


----------



## 214Tex

Oh please dont get me wrong 

I have a home a couple of cars a woman and a successful car unlocking business here in Dallas but it did not come without struggling . I don't boast about it because I know the next guy can come and take it all away in a minute.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 13 2011, 10:52 AM~20328795
> *IF HEAVEN IS SUCH A GREAT PLACE..WHY DONT YOU JUST KILL YOURSELVES?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## painloc21

God is great! Bless everyone and your familys!


----------



## be thankful




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 13 2011, 11:06 AM~20328903
> *I've asked that before. All christians have doubt about heavens existence. The one's that have 100% faith in christianity make the news for killing themselves.
> *


Wrong! And you could , to prove your point , but then I know only one person that came back to tell the greatness of heaven! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21

And if it seems evil to you to serve the Lord, choose for yourselves this day whom you will serve, whether the gods which your fathers served that were on the other side of the River, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land you dwell. But as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord.”


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 14 2011, 01:41 AM~20335846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


" If you have life today that is your blessing , now get up and do something good with your day instead of wrecking others day instilling hate in their hearts . Be thankful some scientist made oxygen today so that you can have hate towards christians once again,,,,,! "

" IF HEAVEN IS SUCH A GREAT PLACE..WHY DONT YOU JUST KILL YOURSELVES "

I give you credit for trying Sir,


----------



## Duez

AAAAAWWWWWW 4000 years ago people had these in their front yards!!!! -The bible


----------



## Wajiro

In God we trust.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 13 2011, 07:50 AM~20327462
> *If they wanted to be responsible and get their lives together, they would be taking their arguments straight to the source and not us.
> so peoples lifes are not together,because they dont think like you?..i own a home in beautiful so cal,own a business with employees for 12 years,i have a smokin tattooed model girlfriend,i havnt touch drugs in over 20 years,i dont drink or smoke,i eat and live a healthy lifestyle,teach martial arts to police officers,own a black belt and fought in 8 submission tournaments,i traveled to multiple countries..etc.  so all is missing is god i guess?..typical christianity ideology,there is never room for debate..its always "my way of thinking"..or you are a loser so go burn in hell.. :wow:
> *


umm yea. obviouslt.. because you still seek us out to bitch.

but im glad you got it down right, but more so at the same time sad because you choose to live life walkin str8 towards a cliff... thinking if you come in here to nagg you will be filled with joy. Obviously all those "things" you say you have aren't enough!

material's cant fullfill or save any soul. Again.. if so, you would'nt be in here... none of us would. PEEEACE!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 13 2011, 06:09 AM~20326968
> *It was a serious question. Why so defensive? What's your logic behind this correlation between god and responsibility?
> Are you saying I should be talking random people on the street about this?
> What makes you think my "life's not together"? Plenty of non-christians are doing just fine. It's the staple of christianity to pride yourself on associating with people who DO NOT have their lives together (ie. addicts, theifs, criminals, etc). What you're implying is that christianity frowns upon those people.
> I don't think jesus would ignore those who question him. Aren't christians supposed to strive to be "christ like"?
> WOW! It's talk like this that results in tragedy's like 9/11 REPENTANCE, not non-christians. BTW, christians have a lengthy list of their own terrorist groups. You're basically saying that your belief is truth. All those who do not believe in what you do are not only wrong but "hagg's" and fill everyone with hate and will be punished and are "less worthy" than you. That kind of belief from all world religions (Yes REPENTANCE, christianity is a religion) is what leads to wars. You're guilty of it REPENTANCE. You spread hate with your posts (remember your posts on Islam?). I ask questions that I legitimately want to hear YOUR answer too. Can you have a respectful disagreement?
> *


You are all still seeking. Its the most obvious answer to all of your questions/the provided proof without needing to ask...

Im not ignoring... im just bored of repeating the same old stuff you guys dont want to understand. And it really dont matter to me because its your God given choice. If He's not going to force you, why would I waste my time. I've got too much to gain than sitting behind arguing with those that wanna play dumb. Not saying that you in particular are, because you alone I actually dont think so. But im just not gonna "bible bounce" or argue about "religion" for another year+... its boring and I'd rather get paid, build my rides and show my kids the right way to live (without sinceless anger). 
You may have your opinion and I'll have what you look at as just my "opinion". I dont expect the whole world to turn to Christ and go to heaven when its all over, so im certainly not gonna die worrying about it when whom is asking truly isn't. That's just common since.

This room was made for daily celebration for particular individuals. It helped maintain our happiness.. but that was too much for SOME people to take. Now it just stinks. Now take it as street or bible talk... but thats just some str8 up hater ish yall brought in here(un-asked). Keep it real.

ps- I still help many non-believers hit the bumper.. and no... i dont make them pay more


----------



## painloc21

The thing is if you put people on ignore and refuse to play their game they lose. point blank. That's not to say that they will go away or stop trying but they will no longer get what they want. And its obvious what they want. They search us out to ridicule us. What does that say about their character? God is good and i truly do pray for everyone on this site almost every day. have a blessed day.


----------



## Duez

I think you guys got the atheist all wrong. You should be mad at the guy who convinced you to do what he wanted and promised you wings and eternal life. That's the guy that hustled you. Dead people can't collect. You do exactly as the Israelis tell you and when you're dead, you're just dead. No gold streets, no wings in outer space.


----------



## Duez

This is what happens on your holy land. Where's the god of Israel at?


----------



## Duez

This is Israel. This is what a country without atheists looks like.


----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez

*GOoD TO KNOW WE HAVE AMERICANS SUPPORTING THESE PEOPLE!!*


----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez




----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 14 2011, 08:42 PM~20342358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this one!!... :cheesy:


----------



## be thankful




----------



## 214Tex

But your wrong again !


----------



## be thankful

..i really like the D.J guy!!!


----------



## be thankful

..i really like the D.J guy!!!


----------



## maddogg20/20




----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 14 2011, 09:42 PM~20342811
> *..i really like the D.J guy!!!
> *


----------



## be thankful

^..interesting maddog ,but kind of boring...even non-believers have attention span limits! :uh:


----------



## be thankful

anyone been to the vatican/sintinth chapel?..i went few months ago,actually dug it!...charged me 12$ to go in there (where does that money go?)..and you can actually drink beer in there!!..(its all about makin that paper right?) overall very impressed..i would definetly recommend it...


----------



## REPENTANCE

spending all that time to post that = gay. Get lives.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 14 2011, 03:14 PM~20339805
> *The thing is if you put people on ignore and refuse to play their game they lose. point blank. That's not to say that they will go away or stop trying but they will no longer get what they want. And its obvious what they want. They search us out to ridicule us. What does that say about their character? God is good and i truly do pray for everyone on this site almost every day. have a blessed day.
> *


x2

Good night adults.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 14 2011, 02:28 PM~20339345
> *You are all still seeking. Its the most obvious answer to all of your questions/the provided proof without needing to ask...
> 
> Im not ignoring... im just bored of repeating the same old stuff you guys dont want to understand.  And it really dont matter to me because its your God given choice. If He's not going to force you, why would I waste my time. I've got too much to gain than sitting behind arguing with those that wanna play dumb. Not saying that you in particular are, because you alone I actually dont think so. But im just not gonna "bible bounce" or argue about "religion" for another year+... its boring and I'd rather get paid, build my rides and show my kids the right way to live (without sinceless anger).
> You may have your opinion and I'll have what you look at as just my "opinion".    I dont expect the whole world to turn to Christ and go to heaven when its all over, so im certainly not gonna die worrying about it when whom is asking truly isn't. That's just common since.
> 
> This room was made for daily celebration for particular individuals. It helped maintain our happiness.. but that was too much for SOME people to take. Now it just stinks. Now take it as street or bible talk... but thats just some str8 up hater ish yall brought in here(un-asked). Keep it real.
> 
> ps- I still help many non-believers hit the bumper.. and no... i dont make them pay more
> *


So, are you building hoppers now? What are you working on?


----------



## painloc21

Proverbs 4:14-17 NKJV

Do not enter the path of the wicked, 
And do not walk in the way of evil. Avoid it, do not travel on it; 
Turn away from it and pass on. For they do not sleep unless they have done evil; 
And their sleep is taken away unless they make someone fall. For they eat the bread of wickedness, 
And drink the wine of violence.


----------



## 214Tex

Good day brothers and others :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 14 2011, 11:38 PM~20343283
> *spending all that time to post that = gay. Get lives.
> *


Then I guess you have to kill whoever posted it. :wow: 

Leviticus 20:13 (New International Version, ©2011)

13 “‘If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.


----------



## painloc21




----------



## painloc21




----------



## be thankful

one of my good friends used to roadie for brian/korn,said he was a complete weirdo..thats why they threw him out of the band..and vitor just got kicked in the face by anderson silva about a month ago...with one of the most devasting knockouts in UFC history,not saying it has anything to do with christianity, just saying.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 14 2011, 10:38 PM~20343283
> *spending all that time to post that = gay. Get lives.
> *


you obviuosly read it..then why respond?..if you dont agree it must be "gay"..? typical.:wow:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 15 2011, 09:40 AM~20345289
> *you obviuosly read it..then why respond?..if you dont agree it must be  "gay"..? typical.:wow:
> *


Be Thankless

   I knew you would be back for some more religious love from the brothers. Couldn't stay away huh, you give the brothers something to pray about. Makes me think you want to be god fearing I bet you just woke up and the Christian thread was the first thing that called you out .

Thank god your alive again so that you can come back here and criticize the religious and to make yourself sound rediculious , we are all waiting to here your 10th grade grammar once again only because you make yourself look foolish and some of us will laugh at you again , I hope you can feel the laughter .


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 15 2011, 09:51 AM~20345359
> *Be Thankless
> 
> I knew you would be back for some more religious love from the brothers. Couldn't stay away huh, you give the brothers something to pray about. Makes me think you want to be god fearing I bet you just woke up and the Christian thread was the first thing that called you out .
> 
> Thank god your alive again so that you can come back here and criticize the religious and to make yourself sound rediculious , we are all waiting to here your 10th grade grammar once again only because you make yourself look foolish and some of us will laugh at you again , I hope you can feel the laughter .
> *


looks like i got a secret admirer....say my name ..say my name. :biggrin:


----------



## be thankful

im not interested tex,but there are plenty of "christian" dating sites..just google some..thx anyway :cheesy:


----------



## 214Tex

:uh: lately you been more wrong than right 



Try again :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

:uh:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 15 2011, 05:41 AM~20344322
> *Good day brothers and others  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## painloc21




----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 14 2011, 03:14 PM~20339805
> *The thing is if you put people on ignore and refuse to play their game they lose. point blank. That's not to say that they will go away or stop trying but they will no longer get what they want. And its obvious what they want. They search us out to ridicule us. What does that say about their character? God is good and i truly do pray for everyone on this site almost every day. have a blessed day.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex

That's :uh:


----------



## painloc21

I've put him on ignore as well. This whole page is filled with "you have chosen to ignore ......" you have no idea how much that helps


----------



## maddogg20/20

I agree with the poster above. Ignoring people and censoring one's own informational input of ideas that may conflict with their current understandings and/or require serious thought and evaluation can greatly reduce the amount of stress a person has to deal with. It has worked very well for me  
Since mental stress is known to physically affect a person, and because we all know the body is (1 Corinthians 6:19-20) a temple of God, we must strive to live stress free happy lives like feral children living in Siberia.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 15 2011, 10:51 AM~20345359
> *Be Thankless
> 
> I knew you would be back for some more religious love from the brothers. Couldn't stay away huh, you give the brothers something to pray about. Makes me think you want to be god fearing I bet you just woke up and the Christian thread was the first thing that called you out .
> 
> Thank god your alive again so that you can come back here and criticize the religious and to make yourself sound rediculious , we are all waiting to here your 10th grade grammar once again only because you make yourself look foolish and some of us will laugh at you again , I hope you can feel the laughter .
> *


2ignorantTex 

I knew you would be back to here some more information about the true origin of Earth. If you haven't noticed I have more posts in here than most of the other people's posts combined. This topic is lead by atheists and the common goal of educating christians that still pretend they can talk to an Israeli god with their minds. 

We hope your imaginary friend can teach you some elementary education so you don't pass on the big bang theory to future generations. I hope you realize how much christians get laughed at on a daily basis.


----------



## Duez

Here's some cartoons for you guys with childish beliefs.


----------



## Duez

This one is pretty damn accurate as proven by this topic.


----------



## Duez

Without christians, the world would be less entertaining. Hahaha


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 17 2011, 09:19 AM~20357729
> *This one is pretty damn accurate as proven by this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!..good one!


----------



## Duez




----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 17 2011, 09:11 AM~20357695
> *2ignorantTex
> 
> I knew you would be back to here some more information about the true origin of Earth. If you haven't noticed I have more posts in here than most of the other people's posts combined. This topic is lead by atheists and the common goal of educating christians that still pretend they can talk to an Israeli god with their minds.
> 
> We hope your imaginary friend can teach you some elementary education so you don't pass on the big bang theory to future generations. I hope you realize how much christians get laughed at on a daily basis.
> *


thanx duez..i think tex pays more attention to me than my own chick!..lol..i keep telling him this is not a dating site..hope everyone (believers and non-believers) are having a great weekend!


----------



## Duez

This one illustrates both views of our origin.


----------



## be thankful

EVEN THE DEVIL,COULDNT KEEP THIS ONE IN BUSINESS!!!..MAYBE THEY JUST RAN OUT OF "SUCKERS"?


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 17 2011, 09:27 AM~20357777
> *This one illustrates both views of our origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## painloc21

Good morning brothers and sisters. I have a prayer request for you all once you get home from Sunday morning service. Please pray for myself and my kids. We are all sick and missing service this morning.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Prayers goin out brother. God bless and take care.

God bless all who want His best for them!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 15 2011, 05:40 AM~20344321
> *Proverbs 4:14-17 NKJV
> 
> Do not enter the path of the wicked,
> And do not walk in the way of evil.  Avoid it, do not travel on it;
> Turn away from it and pass on.  For they do not sleep unless they have done evil;
> And their sleep is taken away unless they make  someone  fall.  For they eat the bread of wickedness,
> And drink the wine of violence.
> *


Aint that the sad truth  

Praise Yeshua!!! :cheesy:


----------



## be thankful

:0


----------



## Duez

Does anybody in here actually speak aramaic? Why use single aramaic translations? If your gonna refer to somebody in that language, why wouldn't you make your whole sentence in aramaic?


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 17 2011, 10:10 AM~20358037
> *Does anybody in here actually speak aramaic? Why use single aramaic translations? If your gonna refer to somebody in that language, why wouldn't you make your whole sentence in aramaic?
> *


because its all just "quotes" from the bible..i like to make "quotes" from fridays the movie.!! DEEBO="what you got on my 40 homie"?


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 17 2011, 10:53 AM~20357953
> *Prayers goin out brother. God bless and take care.
> 
> God bless all who want His best for them!!!
> *


Thanks bRO! God bless you and your family as well.


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 17 2011, 09:53 AM~20357953
> *Prayers goin out brother. God bless and take care.
> 
> God bless all who want His best for them!!!
> *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 17 2011, 09:34 AM~20357832
> *Good morning brothers and sisters. I have a prayer request for you all once you get home from Sunday morning service. Please pray for myself and my kids. We are all sick and missing service this morning.
> *



*May God Bless u n your Home... *


----------



## NIMSTER64

THANK YOU JESUS..... THANK YOU FATHER ALMIGHTY GOD. I AM NOT WORTHY TO BE IN YOUR PRECENCE LORD FOR GIVE ME FOR I HAVE SINNED AND WILL ALWAYS BE A SINNER. THANK YOU JESUS FOR DIEING ON THE CROSS FOR MY SINS AND EVERYONE ELS WHO ACCEPTED YOU INTO THERE HEART. i LOVE YOU LORD. AND THANK YOU FOR NEVER LETING ME DOWN. THANK YOU FOR PROVIDING AND THANK YOU FOR BEING THERE FOR US BELIVERS. GOD BLESS EVERYONE WHO READS THIS POST. I LOVE LIFE WITH GOD... WITH OUT GOD WE ARE NOTHING.......


----------



## NIMSTER64

i RATHER BELIVE IN MY GOD THEN IN FAMILY GUY LOL THATS FUNNY HOW NON BELIVERS RATHER BELIVE IN A CARTOON LOL. ACTUALY THE FUNIEST PART IS THAT THE CARTOON TALKS ABOUT A REAL GOD AND EVOLUTION AND THE FISH TURNS INTO A DINASOURD LOL .. NOW THATS FUNNY...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 17 2011, 11:19 AM~20357729
> *This one is pretty damn accurate as proven by this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUNNY YOU SAY THAT. BECAUSE AFTER THE IDIOTS THAT KILL AND DON'T BELIEVE IN OUR SAVIOR GET THROWN INTO THE SYSTEM AND THEN THEY THINK THEY ARE HOLY. :uh: FOOLS GOT CAUGHT UP TO EACH THERE OWN FOOL. SO THEY THINK JUST BECAUSE THEY FOUD A EASY WAY OUT THEY ARE CLEAR AND FREE???? I DON'T THINK SO. THERE IS AND WILL BE... OH WAIT WHY AM I WORRIED ABOUT WHAT YOU THINK HOMIE?  WE ALL NEED TO CHILL IN THIS BREATH OF LIFE AND NOT WORRY ABOUT YOUR FUTURE OR MINE HOMIE. GOD BLESS. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

BE THANKFUL TO EACH ITS OWN i DON'T THINK ANYONE CARES WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY SO MOVE ON MY BROTHER......... SHORTY GO WITH YOUR FEELINGS NOT WITH LEADERS. = )


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2011, 09:29 PM~20361860
> *BE THANKFUL TO EACH ITS OWN i DON'T THINK ANYONE CARES WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY SO MOVE ON MY BROTHER......... SHORTY GO WITH YOUR FEELINGS NOT WITH LEADERS.  = )
> *


nimster try..CHRISTIANSINGLES.COM :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2011, 10:00 PM~20361567
> *i RATHER BELIVE IN MY GOD THEN IN FAMILY GUY LOL THATS FUNNY HOW NON BELIVERS RATHER BELIVE IN A CARTOON LOL. ACTUALY THE FUNIEST PART IS THAT THE CARTOON TALKS ABOUT A REAL GOD AND EVOLUTION AND THE FISH TURNS INTO A DINASOURD LOL .. NOW THATS FUNNY...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I would love to hear your thoughts on antibiotics.


----------



## be thankful

"Ridicule is the only weapon which can be used against unintelligible propositions" - Thomas Jefferson


----------



## NIMSTER64

I will be there looking at you my brothers and wishing I could help you. but that will be too late. I never deny where I came from. and who really cares Lord Duez is not salvation LOL. that's like the videos he posted. LOL. is that not funny that he believes in cartoons LOL. pinche Duez your funny bro. but yea who ever wants to know about God hit up the topic starter. and work you way down the line. it will not be easy because you might not like what you here but I will put it all on the line that it is worth it. = )


----------



## NIMSTER64

Thanks Duez for the atheist knowledge. because of your post there have been over a 1,000 believers. thanks my brother. keep this topic going= ) thats why I have not been in here because your converting readers to CHRIST. = )


----------



## NIMSTER64

i always said that GOD works in mysterious ways :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Thank you God father


----------



## NIMSTER64

Lord Duez your a good man. God bless


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 18 2011, 12:43 AM~20362527
> *"Ridicule is the only weapon which can be used against unintelligible propositions"  - Thomas Jefferson
> 
> *


YOUR SILLY LOL....


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2011, 12:28 AM~20362791
> *I will be there looking at you my brothers and wishing I could help you. but that will be too late. I never deny where I came from. and who really cares Lord Duez is not salvation LOL. that's like the videos he posted. LOL. is that not funny that he believes in cartoons LOL. pinche Duez your funny bro. but yea who ever wants to know about God hit up the topic starter. and work you way down the line. it will not be easy because you might not like what you here but I will put it all on the line that it is worth it. = )
> *


Wow I have no idea what's going down cause I put a gang of people on ignore but praise god for you Nimster and everyone who prayed for me today. God bless the non belivers I pray for you too.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2011, 09:29 PM~20361860
> *BE THANKFUL TO EACH ITS OWN i DON'T THINK ANYONE CARES WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY SO MOVE ON MY BROTHER......... SHORTY GO WITH YOUR FEELINGS NOT WITH LEADERS.  = )
> *


OG NIM!!! WHAT UP BRO!!!! :cheesy: Long time homie!! Hope all is blessed and thriving out there mang! Good to see you again ha! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2011, 08:55 PM~20361522
> *THANK YOU JESUS..... THANK YOU FATHER ALMIGHTY GOD. I AM NOT WORTHY TO BE IN YOUR PRECENCE LORD FOR GIVE ME FOR I HAVE SINNED AND WILL ALWAYS BE A SINNER. THANK YOU JESUS FOR DIEING ON THE CROSS FOR MY SINS AND EVERYONE ELS WHO ACCEPTED YOU INTO THERE HEART. i LOVE YOU LORD. AND THANK YOU FOR NEVER LETING ME DOWN. THANK YOU FOR PROVIDING AND THANK YOU FOR BEING THERE FOR US BELIVERS. GOD BLESS EVERYONE WHO READS THIS POST. I LOVE LIFE WITH GOD... WITH OUT GOD WE ARE NOTHING.......
> *


 :happysad: :yes: :yes: :yes: :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 12:34 AM~20362459
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I would love to hear your thoughts on antibiotics.
> *


they work greatI thank God humans invented it :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 18 2011, 03:54 AM~20363175
> *OG NIM!!! WHAT UP BRO!!!!  :cheesy:  Long time homie!! Hope all is blessed and thriving out there mang! Good to see you again ha! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


like wise bro. I been biting my tongue for a while.But I love the way Duez keeps this topic # 1 just like the Bible is # 1 book sold for years = ) so I don't want to interrupt his mission :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 17 2011, 12:22 PM~20358116
> *because its all just "quotes" from the bible..i like to make "quotes" from fridays the movie.!!  DEEBO="what you got on my 40 homie"?
> *


your trying to hard LOL Not even Duez cares......


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 15 2011, 09:21 AM~20344653
> *Then I guess you have to kill whoever posted it. :wow:
> 
> Leviticus 20:13 (New International Version, ©2011)
> 
> 13 “‘If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.
> *


I love that you know The Bible so well.... I think I will let God judge us all since he did make me and you in his image. so here on earth we are all equal but when it is time we will all bw juged.I hope to see you there brother.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 15 2011, 09:21 AM~20344653
> *Then I guess you have to kill whoever posted it. :wow:
> 
> Leviticus 20:13 (New International Version, ©2011)
> 
> 13 “‘If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.
> *


I love that you know The Bible so well.... I think I will let God judge us all since he did make me and you in his image. so here on earth we are all equal but when it is time we will all bw juged.I hope to see you there brother.


----------



## Duez

Nimsters trying to get his post cost up.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2011, 07:21 AM~20363513
> *they work greatI thank God humans invented it :biggrin:
> *


And it's not like the bacteria that survives antibiotic treatment evolves into stronger bacteria that resist antibiotics. That's why doctors give you them at any sign of a runny nose.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2011, 12:34 AM~20362821
> *Thanks Duez for the atheist knowledge. because of your post there have been over a 1,000 believers. thanks my brother. keep this topic going= ) thats why I have not been in here because your converting readers to CHRIST. = )
> *


There's more useful knowledge in here than biblical nonsense. :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2011, 10:29 PM~20361860
> *BE THANKFUL TO EACH ITS OWN i DON'T THINK ANYONE CARES WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY SO MOVE ON MY BROTHER......... SHORTY GO WITH YOUR FEELINGS NOT WITH LEADERS.  = )
> *


To each his own, unless somebody is gay or works on Sunday. Than you must kill that person. :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2011, 12:28 AM~20362791
> *I will be there looking at you my brothers and wishing I could help you. but that will be too late. I never deny where I came from. and who really cares Lord Duez is not salvation LOL. that's like the videos he posted. LOL. is that not funny that he believes in cartoons LOL. pinche Duez your funny bro. but yea who ever wants to know about God hit up the topic starter. and work you way down the line. it will not be easy because you might not like what you here but I will put it all on the line that it is worth it. = )
> *


Pray for the voices in your head to stop. :loco: By "pray" I mean take medication.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2011, 12:43 AM~20362852
> *Thank you God father
> *


Now you're in the mob? :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2011, 12:50 AM~20362876
> *Lord Duez your a good man. God bless
> *


Nimster you could be a smart man. Einstein teach.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2011, 07:27 AM~20363529
> *like wise bro. I been biting my tongue for a while.But I love the way Duez keeps this topic # 1 just like the Bible is # 1 book sold for years = ) so I don't want to interrupt his mission :biggrin:
> *


Why does god need money if he can make a planet out of nothing at all? :wow: 
Maybe he doesn't want you to have the bible. If anybody talks to god today, ask him why his words are sold, rather than just given to the people created in his image. Funny how he can create a life, but not a book. And ask him why it's in a different language, why don't we all speak the language of our creator? While you're on the subject, why were people in other countries created by a different god? Did he not want to create the people of Egypt? Just Israel? How many of you are Israeli?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2011, 07:37 AM~20363558
> *I love that you know The Bible so well.... I think I will let God judge us all since he did make me and you in his image. so here on earth we are all equal but when it is time we will all bw juged.I hope to see you there brother.
> *


I wish you all knew the bible as well as I do. Then you would put all this "I can talk to a dude in space with my mind" stuff behind you.


----------



## renegade1

Just outa curiousity are U a pastor of an Atheist church?



> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 08:33 AM~20363765
> *I wish you all knew the bible as well as I do. Then you would put all this "I can talk to a dude in space with my mind" stuff behind you.
> *


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 15 2011, 07:21 AM~20344653
> *Leviticus 20:13
> 
> If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.
> *


Christians, how do you guys determine what to take literally and what not to?

How do you justify bible god breaking his own commandments?

These are serious questions, not trash talk.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Apr 18 2011, 09:39 AM~20364114
> *Just outa curiousity are U a pastor of an Atheist church?
> *


Isn't an atheist church just a college? Then no, I'm a just a member.


----------



## be thankful




----------



## rcwood66

The Bible is a book to be studied not read, u don't just pic it up and read like the a novel or even this post. 

Knowing what to take literally comes from Studying.

God breaking his own commandments? What do you mean?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by rcwood66_@Apr 18 2011, 12:47 PM~20365211
> *The Bible is a book to be studied not read, u don't just pic it up and read like the a novel or even this post.
> 
> Knowing what to take literally comes from Studying.
> 
> God breaking his own commandments? What do you mean?
> *


So when it says "god" is that to be taken literally?
What about when it says to kill your wife if she's not a virgin when you marry her?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 18 2011, 12:16 PM~20365047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's such a scary ass movie. Hard to sit there and watch all those religious people say they're trying to acquire nuclear weapons to do gods work. hno:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 12:18 PM~20365476
> *So when it says "god" is that to be taken literally?
> What about when it says to kill your wife if she's not a virgin when you marry her?
> *



If you don't agree with the topic and have nothing good to say about it, just leave and start your own topic. We'll see how many people follow you.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2011, 01:29 PM~20365576
> *If you don't agree with the topic and have nothing good to say about it, just leave and start your own topic. We'll see how many people follow you.
> 
> *


Christians are my topic, and everything I say in here is to help them. A topic full of people that don't need help and only sit around agreeing with eachother would get no replies.


----------



## Duez

Nobody cares more than I do. This isn't including the hundreds of posts that have been deleted by mods.


Lord Duez	1525
NIMSTER64	915
REPENTANCE	758
CERTIFIED AIGA	705
96ROADMASTER	672
jvasquez	577


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 12:32 PM~20365610
> *Nobody cares more than I do.
> Lord Duez	1525
> NIMSTER64	915
> REPENTANCE	758
> CERTIFIED AIGA	705
> 96ROADMASTER	672
> jvasquez	577
> *


What makes this whole ordeal about faith or no faith funny is that Christians or religious people rarely rag on a non believer because he or she does not believe in religion . Most cases they just ignore it.

But the non believer or atheists will will go out of there way even to embarrass themselves just to do everything possible to ridicule and make fun of the religious which seems to be your standard of living. Why not just leave it alone ?.

I'll  ask again so this time answer my question don't dodge it Dush , if the non believers or atheist ( which ever you prefer ) do not believe in any type of religion what so ever and just science harmony and love, WHY does it bother y'all so much ? The atheist of these days do not want the word god on the currency do not want god in the pledge of allegiance does not want god in the morning pledge at school. Its apparent that it troubles the atheist for some reason .

You are in a Christian thread and here you are and yet you are a non believer or so you say. Why does it bother you so much?? 

 The worst a faith person would say is 
" God,, bless them with understanding " and we are in a world that requires money to survive religion or no religion and the least your kids could get from the word god at school is a " D "

This is my personal opinion and I am curious and I want to know !!!!!!!! 

 If Christianity religion is a scare tactic as you call it , guess what It works because it makes worst people bad and it makes bad people better and it makes better people greater


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 18 2011, 12:43 PM~20365672
> *What makes this whole ordeal about faith or no faith funny is that Christians or religious people rarely rag on a non believer because he or she does not believe in religion . Most cases they just ignore it.
> 
> You are in a Christian thread and here you are and yet you are a non believer or so you say. Why does it bother you so much??
> 
> If Christianity religion is a scare tactic as you call it , guess what It works because it makes worst people bad and it makes bad people better and it makes better people greater
> *


Very well said, 214.
If it bothers a person so much to believe in God, then why come into a topic and attempt to sway others with his opinion? We all know we evolved from somewhere. If you think we came from apes, well so be it, that's you opinion, AND I AM NO APE. If you believe what the divine scriptures state, then let us be. 
You and I will both be judged one day, whether or not you believe this, will be your choice.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 12:29 PM~20365567
> *That's such a scary ass movie. Hard to sit there and watch all those religious people say they're trying to acquire nuclear weapons to do gods work. hno:
> *


for sure!!..both times i seen this in the theatres (own the DVD and loan it out frequently) it got a full round of applause,when was the last time that happened in a theatre?..funny how mahr talks with evidence and logical theorys,and the christians just quote the bible over, and over, and over..almost like robots.......kind of like this place.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Apr 18 2011, 07:33 AM~20363765-->
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all knew the bible as well as I do.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-be thankful_@Apr 18 2011, 01:15 PM~20365824
> *for sure!!.. and the christians just quote the bible over, and over, and over.........
> *


Are you sure? Just check out who is speaking more about the Bible or Christians, the non-believers....................over and over and over again.


----------



## Koon G da Butler

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 11:32 AM~20364751
> *Isn't an atheist church just a college? Then no, I'm a just a member.
> *


Yo dis da shizzy

It aint kool to fallow a fool dat would lead ya to da water instead of da father. He might make ya fall den who ya gonna call ? So dont frowns like dem clowns cause ya might drown. Be neat and show dem teeth :biggrin: let dis be real and dats tha deal ya huuuur :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 09:18 AM~20363699
> *Nimsters trying to get his post cost up.
> *


 :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2011, 02:29 PM~20365576
> *If you don't agree with the topic and have nothing good to say about it, just leave and start your own topic. We'll see how many people follow you.
> 
> *


he won't I have asked him to do so many times and he wont.LOL


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2011, 12:29 PM~20365576
> *If you don't agree with the topic and have nothing good to say about it, just leave and start your own topic. We'll see how many people follow you.
> 
> *


what topic????..im the only one posting his ride up here lately!!...besides swinging off the invisible man in the sky, and duez,what else would you guys be posting about?..really? :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 18 2011, 04:00 PM~20366129
> *what topic????..im the only one posting his ride up here lately!!...besides swinging off the invisible man in the sky, and duez,what else would you guys be posting about?..really? :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Koon G da Butler

Did ya know  

Nauw , this da shizzy he just atheist !

ATHEISTS

Arrogant
Transparent 
Humans
Experiencing
Ignorant 
Self 
Taught 
Science

ig·no·rance   
[ig-ner-uhns] Show IPA
–noun
the state or fact of being ignorant; lack of knowledge, learning, information, etc

It is wat it is Maiyne


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 18 2011, 01:43 PM~20365672
> *What makes this whole ordeal about faith or no faith funny is that Christians or religious people rarely rag on a non believer because he or she does not believe in religion . Most cases they just ignore it.
> 
> But the non believer or atheists will will go out of there way even to embarrass themselves just to do everything possible to ridicule and make fun of the religious which seems to be your standard of living. Why not just leave it alone ?.
> 
> I'll  ask again so this time answer my question don't dodge it Dush , if the non believers or atheist ( which ever you prefer ) do not believe in any type of religion what so ever and just science harmony and love, WHY does it bother y'all so much ? The atheist of these days do not want the word god on the currency do not want god in the pledge of allegiance does not want god in the morning pledge at school. Its apparent that it troubles the atheist for some reason .
> 
> You are in a Christian thread and here you are and yet you are a non believer or so you say. Why does it bother you so much??
> 
> The worst a faith person would say is
> " God,, bless them with understanding " and we are in a world that requires money to survive religion or no religion and the least your kids could get from the word god at school is a " D "
> 
> This is my personal opinion and I am curious and I want to know !!!!!!!!
> 
> If Christianity religion is a scare tactic as you call it , guess what It works because it makes worst people bad and it makes bad people better and it makes better people greater
> *


Christians go door to door to teach their nonsense. You've never seen an atheist riders check in topic because we don't have to talk about our origins to reconfirm our faith everyday.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Koon G da Butler_@Apr 18 2011, 03:04 PM~20366153
> *Did ya know
> 
> Nauw , this da shizzy he just atheist !
> 
> ATHEISTS
> 
> Arrogant
> Transparent
> Humans
> Experiencing
> Ignorant
> Self
> Taught
> Science
> 
> ig·no·rance
> [ig-ner-uhns] Show IPA
> –noun
> the state or fact of being ignorant; lack of knowledge, learning, information, etc
> 
> It is wat it is Maiyne
> *


please read the definition of ignorant again. Then read your second book.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2011, 02:29 PM~20365936
> *Are you sure?  Just check out who is speaking more about the Bible or Christians, the non-believers....................over and over and over again.
> 
> *


if you're gonna base your life on a book, you should probably read it first.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 04:32 PM~20367109
> *Christians go door to door to teach their nonsense. You've never seen an atheist riders check in topic because we don't have to talk about our origins to reconfirm our faith everyday.
> *



Those are jehovas.......now there's a messed up cult.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 04:36 PM~20367133
> *if you're gonna base your life on a book, you should probably read it first.
> *


Who said I'm basing my life on a book :dunno: ?
BTW, I have read it, numerous times. Would you like to join me sometime so I can enlighten you and show you the error of your ways?


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2011, 04:36 PM~20367136
> *Those are jehovas.......now there's a messed up cult.
> *


they are CHRISTIANS too!!..they come to my house spreading their poison,i tell them to give me their adresses so i can bang on their door at 8am!...you would think they got something better to do?..the same christians are on the corner with bull horns "repent or go to hell"!!...as i said before...heaven seems like it would be kind of annoying. :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2011, 05:39 PM~20367157
> *Who said I'm basing my life on a book :dunno: ?
> BTW, I have read it, numerous times. Would you like to join me sometime so I can enlighten you and show you the error of your ways?
> 
> *


I didn't :dunno:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 18 2011, 04:48 PM~20367224
> *they are CHRISTIANS too!!..they come to my house spreading their poison,i tell them to give me their adresses so i can bang on their door at 8am!...you would think they got something better to do?..the same christians are on the corner with bull horns "repent or go to hell"!!...as i said before...heaven seems like it would be kind of annoying. :uh:
> *


Based on your IP address, they must only do that in the Los Angeles area. 
We Catholics don't go door to door where I live at. We allow you to believe in what you want, even in nothing.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 04:36 PM~20367133
> *if you're gonna base your life on a book, you should probably read it first.
> *



Here ya go, you said it.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2011, 06:16 PM~20367377
> *Here ya go, you said it.
> 
> *


To somebody else.


----------



## Duez

Here's an idea. Lets stick to talking about cars on layitlow.com. nobody mention their religious beleifs on this car site and I wont preach my atheism. Delete this topic and lets just discuss cars. Gauranteed that wont happen because Christians are like gay people in that want everybody to know they're gay. Keep it to yourself and you wont hear from me again.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Apr 18 2011, 05:13 PM~20367358-->
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 05:21 PM~20367410
> *To somebody else.
> *



Like I said, YOU SAID IT.
 

No one is attacking your belief, therfore you should do the same and accept that others do not agree with you and your concept. No need to clown others because the have the right to believe in whatever they want.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 04:32 PM~20367109
> *Christians go door to door to teach their nonsense. You've never seen an atheist riders check in topic because we don't have to talk about our origins to reconfirm our faith everyday.
> *


Your right y'all go straight to the court house and the government and the schools and the TV stations. you teach your kids how to be atheists minded and don't give them there rightful choice to choose what they would prefer. Just because it's not for you what right do you have to justify your Childs imagination what a parent 

Is that what bothers you ? so you just take it out on people you don't know , then why don't you keep your comments ready for your door instead of posting them here . Who even says you have to open up and listen why don't you do like most just don't answer . I've been reading this topic for months and no one has knocked on your door here yet. You make yourself available here as far as I know you check in here and this ain't no door so what's your point with that answer 

I thought you were smarter than that and could offer something more of a reason . That was a weak answer


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 18 2011, 06:48 PM~20367224
> *they are CHRISTIANS too!!..they come to my house spreading their poison,i tell them to give me their adresses so i can bang on their door at 8am!...you would think they got something better to do?..the same christians are on the corner with bull horns "repent or go to hell"!!...as i said before...heaven seems like it would be kind of annoying. :uh:
> *


"Choosing not to believe in the devil doesn't protect you from him."


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 05:26 PM~20367442
> *Here's an idea. Lets stick to talking about cars on layitlow.com. nobody mention their religious beleifs on this car site and I wont preach my atheism. Delete this topic and lets just discuss cars. Gauranteed that wont happen because Christians are like gay people in that want everybody to know they're gay. Keep it to yourself and you wont hear from me again.
> *


Man you sound silly that idea was for you all these forums to choose from and look where your at silly 

Forums
 -Announcements
Main:
 -Lowrider General
 -Shows & Events
 -Post Your Rides
  -Project Rides
 -Regional Lowriders
 -Car Clubs
 -Art & Music
Tech:
 -Hydraulics
 -Air Suspensions
 -Wheels & Tires
 -Custom Interiors
 -Paint & Body
 -Car Stereo
 -Maintenance & Repair
Bikes & Models:
 -Lowrider Bikes
 -Model Cars
Classifieds:
 -Vehicles For Sale
 -Vehicle Parts
 -Other Items
 -Feedback
Miscellaneous:
 -Off Topic
Tech
Hydraulic Help
Wire Wheel Help
Car Audio Help
Lowriders
Featured ride
Newest rides
90's and up
1980's
1970's
1960's
59 and earlier
Projects
Caddy Fest
Impala Fest
Bicycles
Lowrider Ladies
Store
Music
Gear
Information
Events
Clubs
Links
Magazines
Hydro Companies
Wire Wheel Companies
Polls
Help
Search LayItLow.com
Contact Info
Advertising Info


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 05:26 PM~20367442
> *Here's an idea. Lets stick to talking about cars on layitlow.com. nobody mention their religious beleifs on this car site and I wont preach my atheism. Delete this topic and lets just discuss cars. Gauranteed that wont happen because Christians are like gay people in that want everybody to know they're gay. Keep it to yourself and you wont hear from me again.
> *


Here's an idea. Delete this topic and lets just discuss cars. Gauranteed that wont happen because Atheists are like --- people in that want everybody to know they're Atheists. Keep it to yourself and you wont hear from half of these folks either.

Typical Atheist ( Delete this topic--- you see how you tremble there's no need to your safe here )


----------



## Koon G da Butler

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 05:34 PM~20367121
> *please read the definition of ignorant again. Then read your second book.
> *


Yup Yup   ,

Ya make ya self look half minded , almost like a one way sign wit no arrow on it. So ya just stay there cause ya don't know which way to go so if it ain't left or right den it might be up or down dat I know.

 You gots to understand it fully cause right now ya say ya do but ya bring it to dis thread like a bully. Ain't no hatin on ya game but 1575 hits dang you outta be smooth and try to do da same. 

Yo , try to earn yo respect on dis thread and let the religious be and if ya can't see it like dat or ya disagree den maybe it's time to saylavi  .


Smooth shizzy on that scripp


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 18 2011, 07:16 PM~20367806
> *Here's an idea. Delete this topic and lets just discuss cars. Gauranteed that wont happen because Atheists are like --- people in that want everybody to know they're Atheists. Keep it to yourself and you wont hear from half of these folks either.
> 
> Typical Atheist ( Delete this topic--- you see how you tremble there's no need to your safe here )
> *


Well then quit complaining about this topic and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2011, 06:53 PM~20367647
> *"Choosing not to believe in the devil doesn't protect you from him."
> *


Same goes for the chupacabra. hno:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Koon G da Butler_@Apr 18 2011, 07:56 PM~20368138
> *Yup Yup   ,
> 
> Ya make ya self look half minded , almost like a one way sign wit no arrow on it. So ya just stay there cause ya don't know which way to go so if it ain't left or right den it might be up or down dat I know.
> 
> You gots to understand it fully cause right now ya say ya do but ya bring it to dis thread like a bully. Ain't no hatin on ya game but 1575 hits dang you outta be smooth and try to do da same.
> 
> Yo , try to earn yo respect on dis thread and let the religious be and if ya can't see it like dat or ya disagree den maybe it's time to saylavi  .
> Smooth shizzy on that scripp
> *


I have no idea what you're trying to say.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 18 2011, 06:48 PM~20367615
> *Your right y'all go straight to the court house and the government and the schools and the TV stations. you teach your kids how to be atheists minded and don't give them there rightful choice to choose what they would prefer. Just because it's not for you what right do you have to justify your Childs imagination what a parent
> 
> Is that what bothers you ? so you just take it out on people you don't know , then why don't you keep your comments ready for your door instead of posting them here . Who even says you have to open up and listen why don't you do like most just don't answer . I've been reading this topic for months and no one has knocked on your door here yet. You make yourself available here as far as I know you check in here and this ain't no door so what's your point with that answer
> 
> I thought you were smarter than that and could offer something more of a reason . That was a weak answer
> *


Using your imagination is fine as a child, but come on put the boogey man behind you.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 14 2011, 10:38 PM~20343283
> *spending all that time to post that = gay. Get lives.
> *


This is crazy!  some folks!

Checking in from NC! All is well. saw hail and the heavens open up. Storms all around me and lost some trees and almost my couch rv.. But all is well..Thank God!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2011, 06:38 PM~20367540
> *Like I said, YOU SAID IT.
> 
> 
> No one is attacking your belief, therfore you should do the same and accept that others do not agree with you and your concept. No need to clown others because the have the right to believe in whatever they want.
> 
> *


I've said it to a lot of people. I'm glad you've read it. The fact that it claims dinosaurs didn't survive the last 6000 years and one man and one woman did, yet you still defend it is kind of frightening.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 18 2011, 08:59 PM~20368713
> *This is crazy!   some folks!
> 
> Checking in from NC! All is well. saw hail and the heavens open up. Storms all around me and lost some trees and almost my couch rv.. But all is well..Thank God!!
> *


The heavens opened up? Did my grandma fall out? :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 08:03 PM~20368767
> *The heavens opened up? Did my grandma fall out? :wow:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 05:26 PM~20367442
> *Here's an idea. Lets stick to talking about cars on layitlow.com. nobody mention their religious beleifs on this car site and I wont preach my atheism. Delete this topic and lets just discuss cars. Gauranteed that wont happen because Christians are like gay people in that want everybody to know they're gay. Keep it to yourself and you wont hear from me again.
> *


Here's an Idea, just LEAVE... We are not out preaching in other topic, we use this topic to keep in touch, just like car club topics. You come in just to talk crap, no one invited you or want you in this topic. Just leave....


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 05:26 PM~20367442
> *Here's an idea. Lets stick to talking about cars on layitlow.com. nobody mention their religious beleifs on this car site and I wont preach my atheism. Delete this topic and lets just discuss cars. Gauranteed that wont happen because Christians are like gay people in that want everybody to know they're gay. Keep it to yourself and you wont hear from me again.
> *


You see bro asking to have this topic removed you have caught the interest of the topic originator now you have him asking you to leave...... It's either ignorance or something but it is lack of understanding and that's for sure!

I bet if you continue you may just get banned all together from LIL. Why would you care what others think or not think it's not like you can change any of it or for that matter it doesn't effect you in any way shape or fashion right ?  

Just let it be and if it's not of your interest post your own topic like you were asked too and roll with that .


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 18 2011, 08:01 PM~20368743
> *I've said it to a lot of people. I'm glad you've read it. The fact that it claims dinosaurs didn't survive the last 6000 years and one man and one woman did, yet you still defend it is kind of frightening.
> *


LOL, You say Dino's were here 6000 years ago. Let me school you a little Homie. I can only assume that you know what BC and AD mean. In case you do not understand, BC stands for Before Christ, and it means the number of years before the time of Jesus Christ. That was about 2000 years ago, so the date 552 B.C. means 2552 years ago. Just a little history you may not know of.


----------



## stuntn65ss

!!!!!!!!PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2011, 05:53 PM~20367647
> *"Choosing not to believe in the devil doesn't protect you from him."
> *


..i been to hell and back..nothing new.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 18 2011, 08:18 PM~20368887
> *Here's an Idea, just LEAVE...  We are not out preaching in other topic, we use this topic to keep in touch, just like car club topics.  You come in just to talk crap, no one invited you or want you in this topic.  Just leave....
> *


im curious to see what this topic will become after duez is banned/leaves...more "praise jesus hugs"?


----------



## be thankful

my attacks were aimed at religion ,as a world wide epidemic.it was never meant on a personel level.i was not here not to make enemys ,but to shed some light on different beliefs...it can sometimes "sting" when someone says something you dont really agree with,i said what i wanted to say and thanks for the reading.sometimes "a patient cannot be cured,if they dont know they are sick" i will leave my fellow lowriders to enjoy the jesus machine..keep it low n slow......see you guys on the boulavard....


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 18 2011, 12:43 PM~20365672
> *What makes this whole ordeal about faith or no faith funny is that Christians or religious people rarely rag on a non believer because he or she does not believe in religion . Most cases they just ignore it.
> *


What are you basing this on? You've never been handed a free bible and asked "do you know where you're going when you die?" What about the no blasphemy law in some middle eastern countries? Religious groups including christianity are just as guilty as any other group for pimping their beliefs whether you're interested or not.



> _Originally posted by 214Tex+Apr 18 2011, 12:43 PM~20365672-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll  ask again so this time answer my question don't dodge it Dush , if the non believers or atheist ( which ever you prefer ) do not believe in any type of religion what so ever and just science harmony and love, WHY does it bother y'all so much ? *The atheist of these days do not want the word god on the currency do not want god in the pledge of allegiance does not want god in the morning pledge at school. Its apparent that it troubles the atheist for some reason .*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These things trouble atheists for the same reasons getting rid of it troubles you. Think about why deleting these things bothers you and you'll answer your own question.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214Tex_@Apr 18 2011, 12:43 PM~20365672
> * The worst a faith person would say is
> " God,, bless them with understanding "
> *


How can you speak for every "faith person"? Just read through this topic over the last few YEARS and you'll see that not all christians just politely ignore people with different beliefs. They can be just as shitty and anyone else so don't act like christian shit don't stink.




This is my problem with religion and more specifically, christianity.


> _Originally posted by rzarock+Apr 27 2010, 01:34 PM~17319613-->
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my personal problem with Christianity or any religion for that matter is arrogance. It’s the thought that people of faith have some bit of factual information that I don’t; or that “I just don’t get it”. Religious groups don’t have any facts about the world that I don’t have. They don’t have any special powers that I don’t have. They haven’t figured out some magical thing. Neither have I. None of us know anything when it comes to absolute truth, so when I hear “well I used to believe that way but now I’m saved” or “It’s their fault they’re going to hell because they didn’t believe” it really pisses me off because those statements are arrogant. The bottom line is that ALL religion demands that there be no room for debate. You either believe or you don’t. And if you don’t you will be punished. I understand that concept is OK with you Repentance and many others in here but that concept only divides people even further. It creates more tension in the world and ultimately, wars. You (Christians) all honestly think I’m lost because I don’t accept Jesus as my lord. You think you have a truth that I do not see. That makes me inferior to you because you assume that “I don’t get it” and that I’m “lost”. I do get it. I just think it’s wrong.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rzarock_@Apr 20 2010, 12:58 PM~17248904
> *Help me understand this. Assuming heaven is a real place, the only way to get in is to have a personal relationship with God through His Son Jesus Christ. This is done by accepting Jesus as your Lord and Savior then living for him by putting your faith in him, repenting for your sins, confessing Jesus as Lord to others, being baptized and to live “Christ Like”. This relationship is independent of obeying the Ten Commandments, going to church, doing more good things than bad or just believing in god (these things alone DO NOT get you into heaven…correct?). You can do those things and still not get into heaven. If this is true then lots of people who have done great things for humanity (much like people claim Jesus did) will not be heaven material simply because they didn’t accept Jesus as Lord and Savior. Men like Mahatma Gandhi who regarded Jesus as a great teacher of humanity, but did not regard him as the only begotten son of God, would be sentenced to eternal torture because he was Hindu. However, child molesting catholic cardinals could still get to heaven because they repented for their sins (per the Pope). Gandhi was more “Christ Like” than any of those douches but he’d be burning in hell while they are kickin it with god in paradise. Hell, if the Virgin Mary would have died during child birth she would have gone to hell. Babies that die during or soon after child birth are burning is hell. The thought that bible god would punish great people just for not accepting his “son” as their Lord and Savior (by choice or by ignorance) seems pretty arrogant and is hardly a characteristic that something deemed so omnipotent would have.
> 
> PLEASE RESPOND TO THIS AND CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG ABOUT ANY OF THIS!!
> *


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by rcwood66_@Apr 18 2011, 11:47 AM~20365211
> *The Bible is a book to be studied not read, u don't just pic it up and read like the a novel or even this post.
> 
> Knowing what to take literally comes from Studying.
> 
> God breaking his own commandments? What do you mean?
> *


So human judgement is what determines what is to be taken literally and what is to be deemed outdated thinking. Do you think this is reliable?

The 6th commandment states simply not to kill. However, god defines many reasons for people to kill others in the bible and instructs them to do so.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 18 2011, 09:54 PM~20369911
> *So human judgement is what determines what is to be taken literally and what is to be deemed outdated thinking. Do you think this is reliable?
> 
> The 6th commandment states simply not to kill. However, god defines many reasons for people to kill others in the bible and instructs them to do so.
> *


1. Actually, it's common sence that will determine what you want to believe, 
PERIOD. Common sence and good sound professional judgement has kept me 
alive for many years.

2.The sixth commandments actually states the following: 
*You shall not commit adultery*. You have heard that it was said, "You 
shall not commit adultery." But I say to you that every one who looks at a 
woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart.[ 

Info Only, I just had to correct you because I have read the Bible and most Athiests have not.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 18 2011, 09:43 PM~20369796
> *What are you basing this on? You've never been handed a free bible and asked "do you know where you're going when you die?" What about the no blasphemy law in some middle eastern countries? Religious groups including christianity are just as guilty as any other group for pimping their beliefs whether you're interested or not.
> These things trouble atheists for the same reasons getting rid of it troubles you. Think about why deleting these things bothers you and you'll answer your own question.
> How can you speak for every "faith person"? Just read through this topic over the last few YEARS and you'll see that not all christians just politely ignore people with different beliefs. They can be just as shitty and anyone else so don't act like christian shit don't stink.
> This is my problem with religion and more specifically, christianity.
> *


Really, I could care less where the word god is placed whether on money in a pledge on a wall your forehead I could care less because to me it's a personal thing not public and that kinda stuff doesn't effect me like some . I agree it should not be boasted on anyone unless someone shows interest in it . And even at that it should be a conversation not a demandment .

 Everyone has there right to be judgmental or speak how they want or push it on you if they like they have to deal with the consequences of it, not me therefore I really don't care and the non believers should not care either but they do and it's for no reason at all since they don't believe so why make a big fuss about it really.

What I do care about is my own dealing and how I deal with it and how I receive others whom wish to apply it towards me . I believe what I believe and that's that who is going to change me but me?! Really , I often say I'm a believer whether I am or not that's up to me to determine and that's pretty much the end of that they move on to the next person . That's how you deal with it try it sometime it works instead of getting all bent out of shape.

As far as this topic goes I was here to enjoy others whom have similar beliefs maybe not the same but the same general direction and really i think that if it says Christian low-riders check in , it is speaking to a certain crowd and if it does not pertain to you then why would you come in and disrespect the thread. You shouldn't be upset when you get what you get out of it 

Is that pretty clear to you cause it is to me


----------



## FORGIVEN

Hello brothers in christ :wave: :wave: :wave: its been a miute since ived been here, PRAISE THE MIGHTY LORD


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 18 2011, 10:33 PM~20370227
> *Hello brothers in christ :wave:  :wave:  :wave: its been a miute since ived been here, PRAISE THE MIGHTY LORD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 18 2011, 09:43 PM~20369795
> *my attacks were aimed at religion ,as a world wide epidemic.it was never meant on a personel level.i was not here not to make enemys ,but to shed some light on different beliefs...it can sometimes "sting" when someone says something you dont really agree with,i said what i wanted to say and thanks for the reading.sometimes "a patient cannot be cured,if they dont know they are sick" i will leave my fellow lowriders to enjoy the jesus machine..keep it low n slow......see you guys on the boulavard....
> *


I respect where your at and your views, See you on the Blvd!! At least we agree on something!! :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2011, 10:25 PM~20370160
> *1. Actually, it's common sence that will determine what you want to believe,
> PERIOD.  Common sence and good sound professional judgement has kept me
> alive for many years.
> 
> 2.The sixth commandments actually states the following:
> You shall not commit adultery. You have heard that it was said, "You
> shall not commit adultery." But I say to you that every one who looks at a
> woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart.[
> 
> Info Only, I just had to correct you because I have read the Bible and most Athiests have not.
> 
> *


1. I'm not talking about common sense being used in life. Of course that's the way is should be. My point is that why if the bible is the word of god should you need to filter what should be taken seriously or not. God says don't commit adultery, and don't kill, honor your parents....he also says to kill homosexuals and women who are not virgins on their wedding night. The bible also says to forgoe your own thoughts and just listen to it. To some, that's not using common sense.

2. The adultery is the 7th commandment. Nevertheless, do you think it makes sense for god to tell you not to kill then give reasons to kill?


----------



## painloc21

Praise god for another day!


----------



## 214Tex

Good morning brothers and others of your desired faith. Looks like another great day to be alive. Let's do right and live friendly and that should be sufficient for this day . Hope everyone has a great breakfast with all the goodies . It's going to be warm day again in certain areas please consider the elderly ones


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2011, 10:05 PM~20369403
> *LOL, You say Dino's were here 6000 years ago. Let me school you a little Homie.  I can only assume that you know what BC and AD mean. In case you do not understand, BC stands for Before Christ, and it means the number of years before the time of Jesus Christ. That was about 2000 years ago, so the date 552 B.C. means 2552 years ago. Just a little history you may not know of.
> 
> *


LOL, The bible says dinosaurs were here 6000 years ago. Any 10 year old kid in public school knows thats not true. But explain to me why not to take Genesis literally.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2011, 11:25 PM~20370160
> *1. Actually, it's common sence that will determine what you want to believe,
> PERIOD.  Common sence and good sound professional judgement has kept me
> alive for many years.
> 
> 2.The sixth commandments actually states the following:
> You shall not commit adultery. You have heard that it was said, "You
> shall not commit adultery." But I say to you that every one who looks at a
> woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart.[
> 
> Info Only, I just had to correct you because I have read the Bible and most Athiests have not.
> 
> *


So common sense tells you to believe that a dude came from outerspace 6000 years ago, created the entire universe in 5 days(even though we can see stars farther than 6000 light years from here), and made man on Saturday, the same day he made T-rex? 

Maybe you shouldn't trust your "common sense"? :dunno:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 19 2011, 07:49 AM~20371632
> *Good morning brothers and others of your desired faith. Looks like another great day to be alive. Let's do right and live friendly and that should be sufficient for this day . Hope everyone has a great breakfast with all the goodies . It's going to be warm day again in certain areas please consider the elderly ones
> *


faith   
[feyth] Show IPA
–noun
1.
confidence or trust in a person or thing: faith in another's ability.
2.
*belief that is not based on proof*: He had faith that the hypothesis would be substantiated by fact.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 19 2011, 05:48 AM~20371425
> *1. I'm not talking about common sense being  used in life. Of course that's the way is should be. My point is that why if the bible is the word of god should you need to filter what should be taken seriously or not. God says don't commit adultery, and don't kill, honor your parents....he also says to kill homosexuals and women who are not virgins on their wedding night. The bible also says to forgoe your own thoughts and just listen to it. To some, that's not using common sense.
> *


*Show me what is being "filtered". All of us are sinners , including yourself, when we truly realize that what we have done, we may ask for forgiveness. There are times when you are justified in taking the life of another, self-defense being one of them, you would not be disobeying the Bible. Read this very well, it's in the Bible. When others attack what they do not understand, it gives them a sense of false satisfaction, making them think they have justified their knowledge and their belief. 




> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Apr 19 2011, 07:54 AM~20371946-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, The bible says dinosaurs were here 6000 years ago. Any 10 year old kid in public school knows thats not true. But explain to me why not to take Genesis literally.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Bible told you dino's were here 6000 yrs ago? SHOW ME.
> Most ten year old kids only have one thing on their mind, RECESS.
> Genesis, The Beginning. I would truly need more time and spcae, to explain this to explain this on this forum. Try reading the Bible and get back to with what you learned.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2011, 07:59 AM~20371979
> *So common sense tells you to believe that a dude came from outerspace 6000 years ago, created the entire universe in 5 days(even though we can see stars farther than 6000 light years from here), and made man on Saturday, the same day he made T-rex?  Maybe you shouldn't trust your "common sense"? :dunno:
> *


*No one ever told me to believe in a "DUDE" that came from outer space, LOL, this is not "Lost in Space" (an old TV show from the 60's), LOL.
Ever heard of Divine Intervention? Some things are just not answerable, but you accept them because it happens. Stars, yes I like stars, but do you seriously beleive they have been here for 6000 years? Unless you were here, it would be hard to believe, don't ya think? You base this on scientific fact..........then should we really believe the man who told you this? 
In the end, we all believe in something, including you.


----------



## 214Tex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sONfxPCTU0...be_gdata_player


:happysad:  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 19 2011, 10:16 AM~20372430
> *
> 
> *Show me what is being "filtered". All of us are sinners , including yourself, when we truly realize that what we have done, we may ask for forgiveness. There are times when you are justified in taking the life of another, self-defense being one of them, you would not be disobeying the Bible. Read this very well, it's in the Bible.  When others attack what they do not understand, it gives them a sense of false satisfaction, making them think they have justified their knowledge and their belief.
> *The Bible told you dino's were here 6000 yrs ago?  SHOW ME.
> Most ten year old kids only have one thing on their mind, RECESS.
> Genesis, The Beginning.  I would truly need more time and spcae, to explain this to explain this on this forum.  Try reading the Bible and get back to with what you learned. The very first page of the bible speaks about the 7 days of creation. Google biblical age of earth and you'll get the explanation for why this occurred 6000 years ago. 25 God made the wild animals according to their kinds, the livestock according to their kinds, and all the creatures that move along the ground according to their kinds. And God saw that it was good.
> 26 Then God said, “Let us make mankind in our image, in our likeness. Read the bible again and tell me it doesn't say that.
> *No one ever told me to believe in a "DUDE" that came from outer space, LOL, this is not "Lost in Space" (an old TV show from the 60's), LOL.
> Ever heard of Divine Intervention? Some things are just not answerable, but you accept them because it happens. Stars, yes I like stars, but do you seriously beleive they have been here for 6000 years? We can accurately measure the speed of light. Because of this, we can determine a stars age because of the time needed for it's light to reach Earth(it's longer than the 6000 year age of the universe).  Unless you were here, it would be hard to believe, don't ya think?  You base this on scientific fact..........then should we really believe the man who told you this?
> In the end, we all believe in something, including you.
> *


Everything I believe has been tested and proven. Prove the universe didn't exist 6001 years ago.


----------



## Duez

I know a lot of people don't know what stars are. I've even heard of people thinking that stars are between here and the other planets in our solar system. So here is a picture of the sun(a very small star) and the other planets in our solar system. 












Here is a picture of canis majoris and our star(the sun).


----------



## Duez

Nope, still no heaven up there.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2011, 10:12 AM~20372771
> *Everything I believe has been tested and proven. Prove the universe didn't exist 6001 years ago.
> *



And prove to me it wasn't 6002 years ago.
 

Unless you were there, we can only rely on man's interpertation....but no man, without a reasonable doubt, really knows.


----------



## Duez

Our Milky Way Galaxy</span>

<img src=\'http://www.astronomy-pictures.net/milky-way-galaxy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Observation data
Type	SBc (barred spiral galaxy)
Diameter	100,000 light years[1] <span style=\'color:red\'><---Stupid astrophysicists, that's 94,000 years longer than the age of the entire universe. 
Thickness	1,000 light years[1]
Number of stars	200–400 billion (2–4×1011) [2][3]
Oldest known star	13.2 billion years[4]
Mass	7.0×1011 M☉ (1.4×1042 kg)
Sun's distance to galactic center	26,400±1,600 light years[5][6][7][8][9]
Sun's galactic rotation period	250 million years (negative rotation)[9]
Spiral pattern rotation period	50 million years[10]
Bar pattern rotation period	15 to 18 million years[10]
Speed relative to CMB rest frame	552 km/s[


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 19 2011, 11:30 AM~20372900
> *And prove to me it wasn't 6002 years ago.
> 
> 
> Unless you were there, we can only rely on man's interpertation....but no man, without a reasonable doubt, really knows.
> 
> *


You can rely on measurements. Being there wouldn't help you unless you had a clock. If you had a clock than you wouldn't have to be there.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 19 2011, 11:30 AM~20372900
> *And prove to me it wasn't 6002 years ago.
> 
> 
> Unless you were there, we can only rely on man's interpertation....but no man, without a reasonable doubt, really knows.
> 
> *


Wait what? So you don't believe in the bible that explains exactly how it happened and when? :wow:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2011, 10:25 AM~20372870
> *Nope, still no heaven up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



And I still don't see any of these on our planet, so who's to say they did not exists. DID YOU ACTUALLY SEE THEM?


----------



## servant of christ

DUEZ YOU KNOW WHO RICHARD DAWKINS IS


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 19 2011, 06:36 AM~20371581
> *Praise god for another day!
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 19 2011, 11:35 AM~20372937
> *And I still don't see any of these on our planet, so who's to say they did not exists. DID YOU ACTUALLY SEE THEM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah. There's one a couple miles from my house. I took a picture with it. :uh:


----------



## 214Tex

Question: does god really exists

Answer:
This sort of question is based upon a common theological argument known as Pascal’s Wager: if the believer is wrong and God doesn’t exist, then nothing has been lost; on the other hand, if the atheist is wrong and God does exist, then the atheist risks going to ----. Therefore, it is smarter to take a chance on believing than to take a chance on not believing, and the atheist is in a bad spot.

Another problem is the assumption that there are only two options: either the believer is wrong or the atheist is wrong. In fact, both could be wrong because there could be a god, but not the god of the believer. Perhaps it is an entirely different god — indeed, it could be a god which objects to people who believe because of arguments like the above but which doesn’t really mind the doubt of atheists. Perhaps we are both in trouble and taking a risk. Perhaps neither of us in trouble or taking a risk.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2011, 10:31 AM~20372909
> *Our Milky Way Galaxy</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.astronomy-pictures.net/milky-way-galaxy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> Observation data
> Type	SBc (barred spiral galaxy)
> Diameter	100,000 light years[1] <span style=\'color:red\'><---Stupid astrophysicists, that's 94,000 years longer than the age of the entire universe.
> Thickness	1,000 light years[1]
> Number of stars	200–400 billion (2–4×1011) [2][3]
> Oldest known star	13.2 billion years[4]
> Mass	7.0×1011 M☉ (1.4×1042 kg)
> Sun's distance to galactic center	26,400±1,600 light years[5][6][7][8][9]
> Sun's galactic rotation period	250 million years (negative rotation)[9]
> Spiral pattern rotation period	50 million years[10]
> Bar pattern rotation period	15 to 18 million years[10]
> Speed relative to CMB rest frame	552 km/s[
> *



From lowriders, to religion, to planets. I always thought the Milkyway was a candy bar.
:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 19 2011, 11:38 AM~20372964
> *Question: does god really exists
> 
> Answer:
> This sort of question is based upon a common theological argument known as Pascal’s Wager: if the believer is wrong and God doesn’t exist, then nothing has been lost; on the other hand, if the atheist is wrong and God does exist, then the atheist risks going to ----. Therefore, it is smarter to take a chance on believing than to take a chance on not believing, and the atheist is in a bad spot.
> 
> Another problem is the assumption that there are only two options: either the believer is wrong or the atheist is wrong. In fact, both could be wrong because there could be a god, but not the god of the believer. Perhaps it is an entirely different god — indeed, it could be a god which objects to people who believe because of arguments like the above but which doesn’t really mind the doubt of atheists. Perhaps we are both in trouble and taking a risk. Perhaps neither of us in trouble or taking a risk.
> *


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2011, 10:37 AM~20372949
> *Yeah. There's one a couple miles from my house. I took a picture with it.  :uh:
> *



Well becareful, I understand they were carnivious.
:uh:


----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 19 2011, 11:40 AM~20372978
> *From lowriders, to religion, to planets.  I always thought the Milkyway was a candy bar.
> :biggrin:
> *


And Betelgeuse was a guy that appeared when you said his name three times?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 19 2011, 11:41 AM~20372985
> *Well becareful, I understand they were carnivious.
> :uh:
> *


God gave me control over all the animals on land. Gotta go now, taking my lion for a walk.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2011, 10:25 AM~20372870
> *Nope, still no heaven up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Speakin of proof 

You know I get the expression that you will do everything you can to prove to the believers that you are right all the way til the end of your time. But once you get there will you be able to come back and prove to the believer whether in fact you were right ????

I would love to see that happen !


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2011, 10:43 AM~20373009
> *And Betelgeuse was a guy that appeared when you said his name three times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHO? 
I never said that guys name three times, there you go assuming again.
:uh:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2011, 10:25 AM~20372870
> *Nope, still no heaven up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I get it now !!!!!

The reason you don't believe in the son of god is because when you read the bible where it said on the 3rd day Jesus arose from the dead  and when you read where it said they went back to the tomb and it was empty :

That's where you lost it and became a scientist . Oh great pics by the way . When I was in science class back in school my chemistry mixing always ended up with a bunch of Dush .


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex+Apr 19 2011, 11:47 AM~20373029-->
> 
> 
> 
> Speakin of proof
> 
> You know I get the expression that you will do everything you can to prove to the believers that you are right all the way til the end of your time. But once you get there will you be able to come back and prove to the believer whether in fact you were right ????
> 
> I would love to see that happen !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What besides the bible would ever give you the idea that time has an end? Name one thing that ends. Not changes form, ends.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TopDogg_@Apr 19 2011, 11:47 AM~20373033
> *WHO?
> I never said that guys name three times, there you go assuming again.
> :uh:
> *


It was a question, and more of a joke. If you didn't think that, than the correct answer is no.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2011, 11:41 AM~20373439
> *What besides the bible would ever give you the idea that time has an end? Name one thing that ends. Not changes form, ends.
> *


you in this earth 
and he is talking about the time you have on earth.


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2011, 11:41 AM~20373439
> *It was a question, and more of a joke. If you didn't think that, than the correct answer is no.
> *



You assume too much, by thinking the answer is NO, in reality, you truly need to reevalute what you currrently believe. You might come to the understanding that you really are wrong. Sleep on it and call me in the morning.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 19 2011, 01:01 PM~20373585
> *You assume too much, by thinking the answer is NO, in reality, you truly need to reevalute what you currrently believe.  You might come to the understanding that you really are wrong.  Sleep on it and call me in the morning.
> 
> *


Here, I'll type real slow for you. You made a comment about the milky way being a candy bar. I made a comment about beetlejuice being both a movie about a guy that appears when you say his name and a star. There was no assumption made. At all.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2011, 12:08 PM~20373633
> *Here, I'll type real slow for you. You made a comment about the milky way being a candy bar. I made a comment about beetlejuice being both a movie about a guy that appears when you say his name and a star. There was no assumption made. At all.
> *



LOL, I see I hit a nerve with you, LOL. You made both comments first and brought up both the stars and the planets, not I. So you see, you need not type slow, I read pretty fast. Unlike you, I know fact from fiction, and trust me when I say that beetlejuice was fiction.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2011, 11:41 AM~20373439
> * Name one thing that ends. Not changes form, ends.
> 
> It was a question, and more of a joke.
> *


Your criticism 

Brother I'm very thankful that I don't think as well as you do. I wouldn't dare test the patience of the holy spirit as you . It would be easy for the faithful father to make a quick example of you and me to be exact in front of many just to show us both the unseen existence and extreme power in that hand. But as I believe whom I believe I can bet that the holy spirit is not quite like that it would rather take another chance on us again tomorrow just maybe just maybe you would reconsider saying something good about it's blessing over your life or just being a little more neutral. 

And if not tomorrow than perhaps the next day or the day after that but always keep in mind sooner than later the one you don't really know the holy spirit will end it's patience with you and just go ahead and decipline your actions. The unseen deceiver could be given permission to harm you however the faithful father is in control even of that by demanding that your life be spared .

Bro I know you don't believe and thats quite alright theres no need to convince one to another this world we are in gives us that right of option but what if your wrong at least about half of what you saying ? It's okay to be a non believer there are several in my family and like they say to each there own . I just don't think it's right to harm yourself with words that could come back to you on a day that you might think is so safe.

Bro I really want to know tomorrow your with this group and on this thread . I can except your criticism but it's not for me to determine ,,,,,


----------



## 214Tex

This is my opinion and only my opinion and should not reflect on anyone. I myself could be wrong or even more wrong than you maybe Ill get the shorter end of the stick and therefore I hold myself responsible for my mouth and me as a non believer or believer I have to watch also what comes out of this trash mouth I have no question about that


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 19 2011, 12:54 PM~20373935
> *Your criticism
> 
> Brother I'm very thankful that I don't think as well as you do. I wouldn't dare test the patience of the holy spirit as you . It would be easy for the faithful father to make a quick example of you and me to be exact in front of many just to show us both the unseen existence and extreme power in that hand. But as I believe whom I believe I can bet that the holy spirit is not quite like that it would rather take another chance on us again tomorrow just maybe just maybe you would reconsider saying something good about it's blessing over your life or just being a little more neutral.
> 
> And if not tomorrow than perhaps the next day or the day after that but always keep in mind sooner than later the one you don't really know the holy spirit will end it's patience with you and just go ahead and decipline your actions. The unseen deceiver could be given permission to harm you however the faithful father is in control even of that by demanding that your life be spared .
> 
> Bro I know you don't believe and thats quite alright theres no need to convince one to another this world we are in gives us that right of option but what if your wrong at least about half of what you saying ? It's okay to be a non believer there are several in my family and like they say to each there own . I just don't think it's right to harm yourself with words that could come back to you on a day that you might think is so safe.
> 
> Bro I really want to know tomorrow your with this group and on this thread . I can except your criticism but it's not for me to determine ,,,,,
> *


not a brother and i woulnd't even put that tittle on him


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 19 2011, 09:16 AM~20372430
> *
> 
> *Show me what is being "filtered". All of us are sinners , including yourself, when we truly realize that what we have done, we may ask for forgiveness. There are times when you are justified in taking the life of another, self-defense being one of them, you would not be disobeying the Bible. Read this very well, it's in the Bible.  When others attack what they do not understand, it gives them a sense of false satisfaction, making them think they have justified their knowledge and their belief.
> *


Of course everybody is guilty of doing bad things (sinning). It’s ridiculous to think otherwise. Nobody’s saying that.

If some things are taken literally and others are not, those that are not have been filtered. Typically all the happy good things in the bible are taken literally. For example: don’t steal, don’t kill, respect your parents, etc. Additionally, most christains literally believe that god created all living things on the same day; that a rib was removed from Adam’s body and from that rib Eve was created; that Mary was a virgin; and many many other things as you know. However, Christians TYPICALLY don’t take literally the bad things detailed in the bible. Like murdering people for homosexual behavior or murdering your wife because she lied about being a virgin or being willing to kill your own son to prove your faith in god and so on. It’s obvious that the murdering should not be taken literally because these are horrible things not to mention illegal. But, these are things god asks of his people. So, if you’re supposed to do what god says why are the “bad” things not followed up on? Why are they filtered?

Now, I completely agree with you that there are times when murder is justified. However, I can’t justify taking my wife’s life if she lied about being a virgin, or taking a lesbian’s life for engaging in homosexual behavior. I understand that times were different back then and maybe these passages are taken out of context because of the current times we live in but couldn’t that be applied the entire bible? If being asked to kill your son to prove your faith in god is outdated maybe believing god created all living things in the same day is too.

BTW, I’ve read the bible and other religious texts many times. Just because I don’t agree with it doesn’t mean I don’t understand it. I could easily say that you don’t understand my beliefs so your attacks give you a sense of false satisfaction, making you think you have justified your knowledge in your belief. Is that true?


----------



## 70impala68

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 12 2006, 02:21 PM~6748277
> *:wave:  :wave:i love the lord with all my heart and soul its just been hard for me these past months.
> *


just keep up your faith bro everything will work out right just dont take your eyes off of god like peter did when he was walking on the sea when peter took his eyes off the lord and started focusing on himself and what he was doing (walking on the sea) thats when he started to sink thats because he stop focusing on the lord


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 18 2011, 10:33 PM~20370227
> *Hello brothers in christ :wave:  :wave:  :wave: its been a miute since ived been here, PRAISE THE MIGHTY LORD
> *


AMEN BRO.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 70impala68_@Apr 19 2011, 05:02 PM~20375224
> *just keep up your faith bro everything will work out right just dont take your eyes off of god like peter did when he was walking on the sea when peter took his eyes off the lord and started focusing on himself and what he was doing (walking on the sea) thats when he started to sink thats because he stop focusing on the lord
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ

RICHARD DAWKINS doesn't beleave in GOD yet he admitts to an Intelligence design


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 19 2011, 05:47 PM~20375831
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yaup just what I thought there still working on it but they'll get back to us I'm sure 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFjoEgYOgRo...be_gdata_player


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 19 2011, 03:40 PM~20375079
> *Of course everybody is guilty of doing bad things (sinning).
> For example: don’t steal, don’t kill, respect your parents, etc.  Christians TYPICALLY don’t take literally the bad things detailed in the bible Like murdering people for homosexual behavior or murdering your wife because she lied about being a virgin or being willing to kill your own son to prove your faith in god and so on. It’s obvious that the murdering should not be taken literally because these are horrible things not to mention illegal. But, these are things god asks of his people.
> 
> 
> *I don't know about you, but God has never asked me to do any of the things you wrote about. One must understand that any person can interpret the Bible how they see fit. This is why I say, take the time to actually read it and understand what the meaning behind it is. Lose your Anit Christ demeanor and really take a few days out of your busy schedule and you might understand.
> 
> 
> BTW, I’ve read the bible and other religious texts many times. Just because I don’t agree with it doesn’t mean I don’t understand it. I could easily say that you don’t understand my beliefs so your attacks give you a sense of false satisfaction, making you think you have justified your knowledge in your belief. Is that true?
> *



*You don't have to believe any anything you want. You can even agree to disagree with most members on this Forum. Knowledge is power.

*In regards to the highlighted statement you made, You did easily just say it  
Once again, you can believe any anything you want.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 19 2011, 06:55 PM~20376331
> *Yaup just what I thought there still working on it but they'll get back to us I'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFjoEgYOgRo...be_gdata_player
> *


this is a good one 214tex :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 19 2011, 12:14 PM~20373667
> *LOL, I see I hit a nerve with you, LOL.  You made both comments first and brought up both the stars and the planets, not I.  So you see, you need not type slow, I read pretty fast.  Unlike you, I know fact from fiction, and trust me when I say that beetlejuice was fiction.
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Facts dont mean a thing to these perps. They are here for "entertainment" they get from pissing happy people off. Its the internet... go figure LOL! Police academy must have said NO! So no revenge that route! :roflmao: All they got left is the internet.. I know its more sad than funny.. but they think its us that keep comming back for more, when they are the only ones losing any form of faith in what keeps them "grounded" <--LOL!!! Next he'll just start posting pics and talking about his fart gas creating his imaginary friends.. ok im getting more sad now :happysad:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Always GOoD to see the Lord's people filling this room back up!! Take GOoD care family! Christ remains the 1 true Lord and savior!!!

GOD Bless ALL, and NEVER STOP PRAYING!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

:biggrin: Bump Bump Pass :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

TTT


----------



## Forgiven 63

:cheesy: 

Hey everyone ! :wave: 


*ALL GLORY BE TO GOD ! ! ! ! *


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Apr 19 2011, 07:22 PM~20376563-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't know about you, but God has never asked me to do any of the things you wrote about.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God didn’t say “TOP DOGG, FOLLOW THE 10 COMMANDMENTS”, but I’m assuming you choose to follow them…right? If you want to get specific, according to the bible he was speaking to the Israelites from Egypt, not you TOP DOGG from lay it low. God also specifically states, again to the Israelites, that your wife must be stoned to death if she’s not a virgin when you get married; and that lesbians should be put to death for engaging in homosexual behavior. There are many more, I just picked these for convenience. Why do you choose to follow the 10 commandments but not Deuteronomy? Either way god wasn’t directly talking to you but both are the word of the lord. Seriously bro, I’m not trying to talk trash with this one. I want to understand the reasoning behind this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 07:22 PM~20376563
> *One must understand that any person can interpret the Bible how they see fit.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a problem when every person interpreting the bible says their interpretation is the truth. I mean, look at all the different denominations of Christianity. Which is the truth? Living humans will never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 07:22 PM~20376563
> *This is why I say, take the time to actually read it and understand what the meaning behind it is.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I don’t understand it? You said above that everyone can interpret the bible how they see fit. My understanding and interpretation is different than yours. As a result the meaning is different but you’re implying my understanding is wrong because it means something different to you. You’re contradicting yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 07:22 PM~20376563
> *Lose your Anit Christ demeanor and really take a few days out of your busy schedule and you might understand.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not anti-christ as far as his character goes. I think a lot of what he preaches is good stuff. I just don’t think he was god’s only begotten son born of the virgin mary.
> 
> I’ve taken plenty of days out of my busy schedule to learn about many world religions. Are you suggesting that if I take a few more days I’ll “understand” like you do?
> 
> May I suggest you take a few days and ask yourself the tough question regarding some the questionable things in the bible?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TopDogg_@Apr 19 2011, 07:22 PM~20376563
> **In regards to the highlighted statement you made, You did easily just say it
> *


LOL this statement reminds of White Goodman from that movie Dodgeball….”NOBODY MAKES BE BLEED MY OWN BLOOD!”

My point was your identical statement was an attempt to discredit some the things said by non-christians but this same statement can be made about you. It’s hypocrisy.


The bottom line is that I don’t know the real truth. This is based on the saying there’s my story, your story and truth. Any of the world religions could be right. Any of the scientific theories could be right. But, all these things could also be wrong meaning nobody fully understands what the hell is going on. Statistically, everyone has the same chances of being right.


----------



## 214Tex

That's true and the only reason Christianity is one of the preferred religions in the united states is because here is where were at and here it is taught . Now if you were from the middle east than the preferred religion would be the Kuron bible just as in china probably budisom  you follow .

The bible is a basic instruction book that cannot change for it's own reasons ask god why cause I don't know. Now the killing of the son as you stated was no more than a test of the father of the son to determine whether in fact the father would bare all cost as he said to fallow Christ . Look closely at all religions and look how the followers act toward it , I would say that the ones that love share help lend give provide don't kill as much must be some truth behind it.

As far as the virgin goes if indeed one were not spiritual enough to determine whom would be the best wife for them than I can see how one could not determine that but reading the bible without praying over what one has read then how can you receive insight over it . Just reading the bible will not get you far . They both work hand in hand . One could pray there eyes out and not read the bible and same consiquensis 

Now back to forgiveness , god gives forgiveness to all especially sinners of any type regardless. It says repent and you shall be forgiven of your sins . Go and sin no more. God truly understands what we face and the times in days we are in and forgiveness may take 70000 times to get it right and these days more than ever I can believe that no matter what,,,, the MOST important thing now days is a simple open communication with the father Jesus has a major say in this . I believe that back then it was pure bible but now days everything we face it has to be an open communication spiritually.

Now I could be wrong but I can also bet that if you make memory of the price that was paid for forgiveness  in your prayer you will bring humbleness to the fathers eyes only because you have understood what the real price was and that is a son given to the cross for at least one whom would repent.

It's okay to remarry, it's okay to marry a woman with kids that has been divorced because you don't know her real facts . The bible states that a woman or man can divorce due to  a cheating spouse. It's all okay god understands everyone deserves a second chance just like forgiveness .

As far as lesbians and man on man well it's not a topic for me but I don't think they should be killed either 

This is my personal opinion and only my opinion and should not reflect on anyone but be


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 20 2011, 07:31 AM~20379878
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Hey everyone !    :wave:
> ALL GLORY BE TO GOD ! ! ! !
> *


AMEN


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 20 2011, 09:26 AM~20380567
> *That's true and the only reason Christianity is one of the preferred religions in the united states is because here is where were at and here it is taught . Now if you were from the middle east than the preferred religion would be the Kuron bible just as in china probably budisom  you follow .
> 
> The bible is a basic instruction book that cannot change for it's own reasons ask god why cause I don't know. Now the killing of the son as you stated was no more than a test of the father of the son to determine whether in fact the father would bare all cost as he said to fallow Christ . Look closely at all religions and look how the followers act toward it , I would say that the ones that love share help lend give provide don't kill as much must be some truth behind it.
> 
> As far as the virgin goes if indeed one were not spiritual enough to determine whom would be the best wife for them than I can see how one could not determine that but reading the bible without praying over what one has read then how can you receive insight over it . Just reading the bible will not get you far . They both work hand in hand . One could pray there eyes out and not read the bible and same consiquensis
> 
> Now back to forgiveness , god gives forgiveness to all especially sinners of any type regardless. It says repent and you shall be forgiven of your sins . Go and sin no more. God truly understands what we face and the times in days we are in and forgiveness may take 70000 times to get it right and these days more than ever I can believe that no matter what,,,, the MOST important thing now days is a simple open communication with the father Jesus has a major say in this . I believe that back then it was pure bible but now days everything we face it has to be an open communication spiritually.
> 
> Now I could be wrong but I can also bet that if you make memory of the price that was paid for forgiveness  in your prayer you will bring humbleness to the fathers eyes only because you have understood what the real price was and that is a son given to the cross for at least one whom would repent.
> 
> It's okay to remarry, it's okay to marry a woman with kids that has been divorced because you don't know her real facts . The bible states that a woman or man can divorce due to  a cheating spouse. It's all okay god understands everyone deserves a second chance just like forgiveness .
> 
> As far as lesbians and man on man well it's not a topic for me but I don't think they should be killed either
> 
> This is my personal opinion and only my opinion and should not reflect on anyone but be
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 214Tex+Apr 20 2011, 09:26 AM~20380567-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's true and the only reason Christianity is one of the preferred religions in the united states is because here is where were at and here it is taught . Now if you were from the middle east than the preferred religion would be the Kuron bible just as in china probably budisom  you follow .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it alarm you that for the most part a person’s faith is determined by where they live? As you said if you lived in the middle east you’d be campaigning for Islam just as much as you are now for Christianity. I would think absolute truth would be the same everywhere. You know what typically spreads regionally?…folk tales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 09:26 AM~20380567
> *Now the killing of the son as you stated was no more than a test of the father of the son to determine whether in fact the father would bare all cost as he said to fallow Christ .
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING will come before my two sons lives. NOTHING! If there is a god I would hope he’d not be so vain as to test me by asking me to even think about choosing between him or my son’s lives. I would gladly spend an eternity in hell for this one not only to save my son’s lives but to be as far away as possible from this type of god.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214Tex_@Apr 20 2011, 09:26 AM~20380567
> *As far as lesbians and man on man well it's not a topic for me but I don't think they should be killed either
> *


God thinks they should be killed does he not?
Leviticus 20:13 
If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.

Don’t get me wrong, I don’t condone homosexual behavior but I don’t want them killed. Why don’t you follow this part of the bible?


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 19 2011, 11:44 PM~20378880
> *Always GOoD to see the Lord's people filling this room back up!! Take GOoD care family! Christ remains the 1 true Lord and savior!!!
> 
> GOD Bless ALL, and NEVER STOP PRAYING!!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 20 2011, 11:56 AM~20381600
> *Does it alarm you that for the most part a person’s faith is determined by where they live? As you said if you lived in the middle east you’d be campaigning for Islam just as much as you are now for Christianity. I would think absolute truth would be the same everywhere. You know what typically spreads regionally?…folk tales.
> 
> if we lived in the middle east and proclaimed our christian faith we be killed
> 
> NOTHING will come before my two sons lives. NOTHING! If there is a god I would hope he’d not be so vain as to test me by asking me to even think about choosing between him or my son’s lives. I would gladly spend an eternity in hell for this one not only to save my son’s lives but to be as far away as possible from this type of god.
> 
> i couldn't do that Either but this type of GOD gave his son for us . `
> 
> God thinks they should be killed does he not?
> Leviticus 20:13
> If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I don’t condone homosexual behavior but I don’t want them killed. Why don’t you follow this part of the bible?
> we dont live under that law.
> *


1. *THE CONTENT OF THE MOSAIC LAW*
A. Codex 1 - the moral law; 10 commandments - Ex. 20
B. Codex 2 - the Shadow Christology ; the coming of Christ -Ex. 25-31
C. Codex 3 - the social law - Ex. 21-23
2. *THE LAW WAS GIVEN TO ISRAEL 0NLY*
Ex. 19:3; Lev. 26:46; Rom. 3:19, 9:4 The Law was never given to Gentiles -
Deut. 4:8 Rom. 2:12-14
3.* CHRISTIANS ARE NOT UNDER THE LAW*
Acts 15:5, 24; Rom. 6:14; Gal. 2:19
A. Why aren't Christians not under the Law:
1. Matt. 5:17 Christ fulfilled the Law
a. Codex 1 - by living a perfect life
b. Codex 2 - by dying on the cross, burial, resurrection,
and ascension
c. Codex 3 - by living a perfect life
2. Rom. 10:4 Christ is the end of the Law to all that believe -
Gal. 5:18-23
3. A New Law has been substituted - Rom. 8:2-4
a. The Law of the indwelling of the Holy Spirit
b. The Law of GRACE
4. The present purpose of the Law is directed towards the unbeliever to prove to
him that he is a sinner and needs a Savior - Rom. 3:20; I Tim. 1:9-10; Gal.
3:23-24
5. *THE LIMITATIONS OF THE LAW*
A. The Law cannot justify - Gal. 2:16 Rom. 3:20 Gal. 3:10 Phil. 3:9
B. The Law cannot give life - Gal. 3:21
C. The Law cannot provide the H.S. Gal. 3:2 D. The Law cannot
produce miracles Gal. 3:5
6. The filling of the Holy Spirit fulfills the Law - Rom. 8:4; Gal. 5:18;23, 5:22-
*we dont live under the law as in the old testement talks about thats why we dont stone and kill.unlike the middle east islam they still stone and kill weman and homosexuals and what ever law they live under.*


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 70impala68+Apr 19 2011, 05:02 PM~20375224-->
> 
> 
> 
> just keep up your faith bro everything will work out right just dont take your eyes off of god like peter did when he was walking on the sea when peter took his eyes off the lord and started focusing on himself and what he was doing (walking on the sea) thats when he started to sink thats because he stop focusing on the lord
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMEN TO THAT BROTHER
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-servent of christ_@Apr 19 2011, 06:43 PM~20375801
> *AMEN BRO.
> *


HOW ARE YOU DOING BROTHER,


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2011, 01:14 PM~20382088
> *AMEN TO THAT BROTHER
> HOW ARE YOU DOING BROTHER,
> *


im doing good bro and your self.long time no hear from you homie


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 20 2011, 11:56 AM~20381600
> *Does it alarm you that for the most part a person’s faith is determined by where they live? As you said if you lived in the middle east you’d be campaigning for Islam just as much as you are now for Christianity. I would think absolute truth would be the same everywhere. You know what typically spreads regionally?…folk tales.
> NOTHING will come before my two sons lives. NOTHING! If there is a god I would hope he’d not be so vain as to test me by asking me to even think about choosing between him or my son’s lives. I would gladly spend an eternity in hell for this one not only to save my son’s lives but to be as far away as possible from this type of god.
> God thinks they should be killed does he not?
> Leviticus 20:13
> If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I don’t condone homosexual behavior but I don’t want them killed. Why don’t you follow this part of the bible?
> *


That's a negative SIR !

Sir you have done well making decisions for you why would you exclude religion? Would it alarm you that only you or your wife makes that determination for yourself. I said Christianity was 1 of the religions of the united states not the religion. . If thats the case there are many non believers in the U S how would you answer for that  ? Who determined their faith ? Hindu Christianity catholic Krishna budism including that silly rabbit it's still your choice.

 Would it surprise you that it would take 3-4-5 different churches before you found the one that you know is for your family , the same can be said for religion and no no one should mind because you are trying to establish yourself. 

Brother you continue to be the best parent you can and if you here any voice of any god asking you to kill your kids you best start with him or it first.

( In regards to Homosexuality )
Kill and death can be explained please don't get them confused , I have never read where god has said kill now put to death yes and it would be in the form of sickness of health death by spirit and absence of the holy presence , " death "


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 20 2011, 02:06 PM~20382020
> *1. THE CONTENT OF THE MOSAIC LAW
> A. Codex 1 - the moral law; 10 commandments - Ex. 20
> B. Codex 2 - the Shadow Christology ; the coming of Christ -Ex. 25-31
> C. Codex 3 - the social law - Ex. 21-23
> 2. THE LAW WAS GIVEN TO ISRAEL 0NLY
> Ex. 19:3; Lev. 26:46; Rom. 3:19, 9:4 The Law was never given to Gentiles -
> Deut. 4:8 Rom. 2:12-14
> 3. CHRISTIANS ARE NOT UNDER THE LAW
> Acts 15:5, 24; Rom. 6:14; Gal. 2:19
> A. Why aren't Christians not under the Law:
> 1. Matt. 5:17 Christ fulfilled the Law
> a. Codex 1 - by living a perfect life
> b. Codex 2 - by dying on the cross, burial, resurrection,
> and ascension
> c. Codex 3 - by living a perfect life
> 2. Rom. 10:4 Christ is the end of the Law to all that believe -
> Gal. 5:18-23
> 3. A New Law has been substituted - Rom. 8:2-4
> a. The Law of the indwelling of the Holy Spirit
> b. The Law of GRACE
> 4. The present purpose of the Law is directed towards the unbeliever to prove to
> him that he is a sinner and needs a Savior - Rom. 3:20; I Tim. 1:9-10; Gal.
> 3:23-24
> 5. THE LIMITATIONS OF THE LAW
> A. The Law cannot justify - Gal. 2:16 Rom. 3:20 Gal. 3:10 Phil. 3:9
> B. The Law cannot give life - Gal. 3:21
> C. The Law cannot provide the H.S. Gal. 3:2 D. The Law cannot
> produce miracles Gal. 3:5
> 6. The filling of the Holy Spirit fulfills the Law - Rom. 8:4; Gal. 5:18;23, 5:22-
> we dont live under the law as in the old testement talks about thats why we dont stone and kill.unlike the middle east islam they still stone and kill weman and homosexuals and what ever law they live under.
> *



I've explained this to people for years. They just don't want to listen.


----------



## servant of christ

*When we give someone the gospel and they reject it, you are to shake the dust off your feet and go on because you have done all that God has required of you to do for that person. You are then not responsible for their not knowing about God. It is up to us to tell them, then they have the responsibility for their own decisions after .*


----------



## servant of christ

*If they don't accept you, then you aren't supposed to go back to that home or that city. The bible says for us not to give that which is holy to the dogs. "Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you."


You're not to talk about religion to those who don't want to hear it, and don't give your goods away by arguing with them,

*


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 20 2011, 03:51 PM~20382334
> *I've explained this to people for years. They just don't want to listen.
> *


X2's :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Apr 20 2011, 04:01 PM~20382385-->
> 
> 
> 
> *When we give someone the gospel and they reject it, you are to shake the dust off your feet and go on because you have done all that God has required of you to do for that person. You are then not responsible for their not knowing about God. It is up to us to tell them, then they have the responsibility for their own decisions after .*</span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-servent of christ_@Apr 20 2011, 04:03 PM~20382396
> *If they don't accept you, then you aren't supposed to go back to that home or that city. The bible says for us not to give that which is holy to the dogs. "<span style=\'color:red\'>Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you."
> You're not to talk about religion to those who don't want to hear it, and don't give your goods away by arguing with them,
> 
> **
> *


Amen, not calling anyone a pig, but just as a pig doesn't understand the value of a $10k stran of pearls or a worthless stran of rocks, they tromple on them both just the same.


----------



## servant of christ

Philippians 2

3
Do nothing out of selfishness or out of vainglory; rather, humbly regard others as more important than yourselves,
4
each looking out not for his own interests, but (also) everyone for those of others.
5
Have among yourselves the same attitude that is also yours in Christ Jesus, 2 
6
Who, 3 though he was in the form of God, did not regard equality with God something to be grasped. 4 
7
Rather, he emptied himself, taking the form of a slave, coming in human likeness; 5 and found human in appearance,
8
he humbled himself, becoming obedient to death, even death on a cross. 6 
9
Because of this, God greatly exalted him and bestowed on him the name 7 that is above every name,
10
that at the name of Jesus every knee should bend, 8 of those in heaven and on earth and under the earth,
11
and every tongue confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, 9 to the glory of God the Father.


----------



## 214Tex

Brother (servant of christ) 

Good looking out you got my eyes open


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 20 2011, 02:06 PM~20382412
> *Amen, not calling anyone a pig, but just as a pig doesn't understand the value of a $10k stran of pearls or a worthless stran of rocks, they tremple on them both just the same.
> *


AMEN


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 20 2011, 09:31 AM~20379878
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Hey everyone !    :wave:
> ALL GLORY BE TO GOD ! ! ! !
> *


Yes sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 20 2011, 02:08 PM~20382420
> *Brother (servant of christ)
> 
> Good looking out you got my eyes open
> *


BROTHER 214TEX thnx im just quoting the word of GOD.


----------



## Forgiven 63

u have a e mail... text me back......


----------



## Blue Gum




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

The devils a liar!


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 20 2011, 03:03 PM~20382396
> *If they don't accept you, then you aren't supposed to go back to that home or that city. The bible says for us not to give that which is holy to the dogs. "Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you."
> You're not to talk about religion to those who don't want to hear it, and don't give your goods away by arguing with them,
> 
> 
> *


Exactly why I simply put all these people on ignore. I don't even see what the write to be compelled to respond.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Apr 20 2011, 03:14 PM~20382908
> *Exactly why I simply put all these people on ignore. I don't even see what the write to be compelled to respond.
> *


thats why i dont come in here as much as i use to.this people come in here and whant us to believe what they post up in here .they call us closed minded christians .they call us fools .but its ok .becuase every time they mocks us curse at us and try there hardes or their best to belittle us on our beleave, GOD BLESSING'S is upon us.so i dont pay to much attention to them,just think what our LORD JESUS CHRIST went threw in his time on earth.he paid the altedment price for my soul.i will never deny my LORD JESUS CHRIST .so let this guys say want they want they have the free will to choose life or death.their souls future is in there hands.not ours we are all going to have too give an account of our lifes on earth.


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 20 2011, 04:12 PM~20382454
> *u have a e mail... text me back......
> *


:thumbsup: Done!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 20 2011, 04:01 PM~20382828
> *The church a liar!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Titus 3

3For we ourselves also were sometimes foolish, disobedient, deceived, serving divers lusts and pleasures, living in malice and envy, hateful, and hating one another.

4But after that the kindness and love of God our Saviour toward man appeared,

5Not by works of righteousness which we have done, but according to his mercy he saved us, by the washing of regeneration, and renewing of the Holy Ghost;

6Which he shed on us abundantly through Jesus Christ our Saviour;

7That being justified by his grace, we should be made heirs according to the hope of eternal life.

8This is a faithful saying, and these things I will that thou affirm constantly, that they which have believed in God might be careful to maintain good works. These things are good and profitable unto men.

9But avoid foolish questions, and genealogies, and contentions, and strivings about the law; for they are unprofitable and vain.

10A man that is an heretick after the first and second admonition reject;

11Knowing that he that is such is subverted, and sinneth, being condemned of himself.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 21 2011, 02:18 AM~20387256
> *Titus 3
> 
> 3For we ourselves also were sometimes foolish, disobedient, deceived, serving divers lusts and pleasures, living in malice and envy, hateful, and hating one another.
> 
> 4But after that the kindness and love of God our Saviour toward man appeared,
> 
> 5Not by works of righteousness which we have done, but according to his mercy he saved us, by the washing of regeneration, and renewing of the Holy Ghost;
> 
> 6Which he shed on us abundantly through Jesus Christ our Saviour;
> 
> 7That being justified by his grace, we should be made heirs according to the hope of eternal life.
> 
> 8This is a faithful saying, and these things I will that thou affirm constantly, that they which have believed in God might be careful to maintain good works. These things are good and profitable unto men.
> 
> 9But avoid foolish questions, and genealogies, and contentions, and strivings about the law; for they are unprofitable and vain.
> 
> 10A man that is an heretick after the first and second admonition reject;
> 
> 11Knowing that he that is such is subverted, and sinneth, being condemned of himself.
> *


Now back to fully focusing on OUR FATHER WHOM ARTS IN HEAVEN! :biggrin: :angel: :angel: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Christ’s Last Supper

Exodus 12:1-39

The Last Supper, which took place hours before the Lord’s crucifixion—was a Seder(Passover observance). Previously, the feast’s symbols had only pointed back to the Hebrews’ redemption from Egypt. But that Thursday night, Jesus revealed the messianic significance of two symbols: bread and wine.

In a Seder, a cloth bag with separate compartments holds three sheets of matzoh, or unleavened bread. The middle matzoh is removed and split. One half is broken and distributed; the other is wrapped in a napkin, hidden, and bought back after it is found.

Breaking the bread, Jesus said, “Take, eat; this is My body” (Matt. 26:26). In Scripture, leaven symbolizes sin, so bread without yeast represents holy God. In the divided bag, matzohs are unified yet distinct—a picture of the Trinity. The middle bread signifies the Son, who left His Father’s side to dwell among us (Gal. 4:4) and was broken for mankind (Isa. 53:5), wrapped in a burial cloth (Matt. 27:59), hidden in a tomb (v. 60), and resurrected (28:6). Our redemption was, indeed, costly (1 Cor. 6:20).

Wine, the other symbol Jesus highlighted, is poured four times at a Seder. Scholars believe it is the third cup—known as the cup of redemption—that He called “My blood of the covenant, which is poured out for many for forgiveness of sins” (Matt. 26:27-28).

When speaking about Jesus, follow His example of meeting people where they are in their understanding and then leading them to deeper awareness. And as you next take Communion, look back on what Christ did for you, look forward to His return, and remember He is our Passover (1 Cor. 5:7).

For more biblical teaching and resources from Dr. Charles Stanley, please visit www.intouch.org.

Watch Online Videos of Dr. Charles Stanley and In Touch Ministries at LightSource.com
and
Listen to Dr. Charles Stanley Online Broadcasts at OnePlace.com. :angel:


----------



## 214Tex

Good morning  to all



:biggrin: Bump Bump pass :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

THANK YOU FATHER FOR ANOTHER DAY!

HAVE A BLESSED DAY EVERYBODY 

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 214Tex

Michigan cops use " Extractor " device to read cell phones 

That's almost like RFID chips in humans

And I ask -------  for what purpose 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P9xs2yyv8Q...be_gdata_player


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 20 2011, 06:01 PM~20382828
> *The devils a liar!
> *


You are a liar. How many lies have you been caught in?

Lying about having a motorcycle
Lying about being a nurse
Lying about why Dunkin Donuts fired you
Lying about the reason RO wouldnt let you join
Lying about your parents owning the land you live on
Lying about paying child support
Lying about owning a tour bus

All you do is lie.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 20 2011, 06:01 PM~20382828
> *The devils a liar!
> *



Going to Church won't make you a Christian any more than standing in a garage will make you a BMW.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 10:01 AM~20388826
> *Going to Church won't make you a Christian any more than standing in a garage will make you a BMW.
> *


But I have a BMW in my garage? :wow:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 02:00 PM~20389188
> *But I have a BMW in my garage?  :wow:
> *


I bet its as nice as your roadmaster too.


----------



## 214Tex

Something to think about . 

 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09XNHrGlTB0...be_gdata_player


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

Is this acceptable for a christian to say? I'm curious to hear some of your christian opinions on the matter.




> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 06:02 PM~20390784
> *:uh:  ill kick you dead in yo back. Slap your fat bitch of a wife. Take your 4 doorz keys and drive it to cynco! Hopefully crash that garbage into the stage when little Rob gets on stage! Therfor once again saving the day and getting rid of yet a 4 door box lowrider and a Mexican rapper !
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 05:19 PM~20391786
> *Is this acceptable for a christian to say? I'm curious to hear some of your christian opinions on the matter.
> *


Im not perfect. But i will drop kick your ass and say a prayer after! i'm tired of talk. time for action. be a man use your real name or shut up! Coward.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 08:29 PM~20391878
> *Im not perfect. But i will drop kick your ass and say a prayer after! i'm tired of talk. time for action. be a man use your real name or shut up! Coward.
> *


talking big online will only get u beat down worse. I already tried to fight you and you ran like the fat Steve Urkle looking bitch boy you are.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 05:35 PM~20391914
> *talking big online will only get u beat down worse. I already tried to fight you and you ran like the fat Steve Urkle looking bitch boy you are.
> *


 :uh: no you didn't you smiled like a demon all in a mans face/ then acted like a MYspace chic on LIL that night. besides I can't run. My legs and meds won't allow it. So fail. Liar!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 05:35 PM~20391914
> *talking big online will only get u beat down worse. I already tried to fight you and you ran like the fat Steve Urkle looking bitch boy you are.
> *


Then you stole all our club dues and bought stuff that had nothing to do with the CC!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 08:37 PM~20391925
> *:uh:  no you didn't you smiled like a demon all in a mans face/ then acted like a MYspace chic on LIL that night. besides I can't run. My legs and meds won't allow it. So fail. Liar!
> *


Your gonna need meds after I stomp your face in the dirt.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 08:39 PM~20391942
> *Then you stole all our club dues and bought  stuff that had nothing to do with the CC!
> *


Are you scarred to tell everyone who I am then?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 05:43 PM~20391965
> *Are you scarred to tell everyone who I am then?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 08:47 PM~20392005
> *:uh:
> *


Typical fake christian.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 06:05 PM~20392165
> *Typical fake christian.
> *


typical LIL troll. :uh:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 09:18 PM~20392269
> *typical LIL troll. :uh:
> *


Typical child rapist.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 22 2011, 01:38 AM~20394651
> *Typical child rapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why do you keep post that pic? Seems you have the pedo problem?


----------



## 214Tex

T G I F folks :biggrin: looks like a great day in Dallas 






 Bump Bump Pass


----------



## Duez

Happy Earth Day everybody!!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Apr 20 2011, 01:06 PM~20382020-->
> 
> 
> 
> if we lived in the middle east and proclaimed our christian faith we be killed
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad but true. Christianity had their moments as well though. The crusades where not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by servent of [email protected] 20 2011, 01:06 PM~20382020
> *i couldn't do that Either but this type of GOD gave his son for us .
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is serious question. Can you explain to me how this works? How does Jesus living a perfect life, dying on the cross, being buried and then resurrected forgive sin? Did his body soak up all sin and take it away when he ascended? From the outside it looks like god made a deal with himself to send a third of himself on a suicide mission so he could allow himself to forgive those who believed in the death and resurrection of this one third of himself.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-servent of christ_@Apr 20 2011, 01:06 PM~20382020
> *we dont live under that law.
> *


Ahhhhh, the handoff from Mosaic Law to Grace…I was wondering when someone would bring this up. You know as well as I do that the role the Mosaic Law plays in everyday Christian life is an ongoing debate dating all the way back to biblical times. There are plenty of verses people can choose to determine whether to be for or against obeying it, and denominations to facilitate their choice. That’s not the point I was trying to make. My point is that regardless of what part of the Mosaic Law you choose to follow, a choice was made on your behalf. Was that choice made by faith in certain biblical verses or because you agree that some of the Mosaic laws are not justified? Based on your responses it seems like a little of both. If you think the Mosaic laws are not justified that would imply you disagree with god’s judgment as a lawmaker so how can you trust his judgment with regard to the law of grace?

I doubt god changed. I doubt he got softer or less jealous or nicer. He created the Mosaic Law with all the respecting and loving and murdering and stoning. Then he gave his son to forgive all sin so now some christians think that they don’t have to follow some (or any) of the Mosaic laws. It’s like Jesus was an amendment to the Mosaic Law and that amendment is now being interpreted differently by everyone. Why would god amend his law if it was perfect? Maybe the law Grace will one day be amended. 

At the end of the day the god who defined the law of grace is the same god that justified the murder of men, women and children under the Mosaic Law. I doubt his views on topics addressed in the Mosaic law have changed…maybe they have, I haven’t asked him. Maybe I will and see what he says. Maybe some of you can do the same and post up what he tells you.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 20 2011, 01:32 PM~20382206
> *Kill and death can be explained please don't get them confused , I have never read where god has said kill now put to death yes and it would be in the form of sickness of health death by spirit and absence of the holy presence , " death "
> *


Deuteronomy 22:20 
If, however, the charge is true and no proof of the young woman’s virginity can be found, 21 she shall be brought to the door of her father’s house and there the men of her town shall stone her to death. 


How does a town stone someone to sickness of health; or stone them to absence of the holy presence? Are rocks like holy spirit kryptonite?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 20 2011, 02:06 PM~20382020
> *if we lived in the middle east and proclaimed our christian faith we be killed
> *


You are practicing a middle eastern culture. Your god is not the god of America, he is refered to in the bible as the god of Israel. These are your people.


----------



## 214Tex

I could be wrong and please correct me is so 


That's the old law fast forward to the year 2011, surely you wouldn't do that now . The gift from god was Jesus and the gift from Jesus is the holy spirit that all that believe by faith shall be saved . If we are indeed saved by faith we should act like it . If we choose to ignore the holy spirit than it is there yet absent in us and therefore we are dead in spirit .

There are severe consiquensis for lying with a man whether you are a believer or not and if your not a believer there are still consiquensis for that type of behavior


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2011, 09:18 AM~20396020
> *You are practicing a middle eastern culture. Your god is not the god of America, he is refered to in the bible as the god of Israel. These are your people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look at little Duez trying to be a hero


----------



## be thankful

so i guess not much has changed here..the only thing keeping this topic alive are the "free thinkers"......free yourself from the chains of religion..it really is liberating...to "believe is easy..to doubt takes knowledge" :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 22 2011, 10:46 AM~20396174
> *Look at little Duez trying to be a hero
> *


You wanna act like a middle easterner, go do it there. Enjoy your holy wars.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 22 2011, 09:56 AM~20396226
> *so i guess not much has changed here..the only thing keeping this topic alive are the "free thinkers"......free yourself from the chains of religion..it really is liberating...to "believe is easy..to doubt takes knowledge" :cheesy:
> *


You are more than happy to take your father Richard Dawkins place here and prove your science theory . I am open to knowledge and understanding towards it 

Thank you Sir


----------



## FORGIVEN

A PRAYER FOR TODAY Father God, thank You for Your resurrection power at work in my life. Today, I give You my broken dreams, disappointments, failures and setbacks and trust that You will breathe Your life into me. I trust that You have a good plan for my future and are leading me into total victory! In Jesus' Name.Amen.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2011, 10:46 AM~20396472
> *A PRAYER FOR TODAY Father God, thank You for Your resurrection power at work in my life. Today, I give You my broken dreams, disappointments, failures and setbacks and trust that You will breathe Your life into me. I trust that You have a good plan for my future and are leading me into total victory! In Jesus' Name.Amen.
> *


AMEN!! 
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 22 2011, 09:09 AM~20395985
> *Deuteronomy 22:20
> If, however, the charge is true and no proof of the young woman’s virginity can be found, 21 she shall be brought to the door of her father’s house and there the men of her town shall stone her to death.
> How does a town stone someone to sickness of health; or stone them to absence of the holy presence? Are rocks like holy spirit kryptonite?
> *


It is up to you to make the final determination if this is accurate 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PrZeqhsdqE...be_gdata_player


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 22 2011, 09:46 AM~20396174
> *Look at little Duez trying to be a hero
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214Tex

It is up to you to make the final determination if this is accurate 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0donCN_IUhI...be_gdata_player


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2011, 11:46 AM~20396472
> *A PRAYER FOR TODAY Father God, thank You for Your resurrection power at work in my life. Today, I give You my broken dreams, disappointments, failures and setbacks and trust that You will breathe Your life into me. I trust that You have a good plan for my future and are leading me into total victory! In Jesus' Name.Amen.
> *


Jesus got banned from Layitlow for posting newds.


----------



## REPENTANCE

GOOOOOD FRIIIDAAAAAY UUUUP!!!! THANK YOU LORD JESUS CHRIST FOR GIVING YOU LIFE FOR ALL SINNERS(THE WHOLE WORLD!)!!!! THIS IS THE TIME CHRIST GAVE IT UP EVEN IN HELL!! SIR THEEN SOOOME!!! PRAISE CHRIST!! THATS ULTIMATE SKILL!!!! SUNDAY ITS ON ABBA!!!!! THIS IS HISTORY THAT MATTERS!!! GOD BLESS'ED US ALL AT HIS HIGHEST FOR MANKIND TODAY! THIS DAY HE GAVE US THE KEYS WHICH OPENED THE DOORS TO SALVATION! GIVE IT UP FAMILY, BECAUSE HE DID IT FIRST!! SOO BEEE IIIT!!!!!(AMEN)!! :angel:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 22 2011, 04:29 PM~20398149
> *GOOOOOD FRIIIDAAAAAY UUUUP!!!! THANK YOU LORD JESUS CHRIST FOR GIVING YOU LIFE FOR ALL SINNERS(THE WHOLE WORLD!)!!!! THIS IS THE TIME CHRIST GAVE IT UP EVEN IN HELL!!  SIR THEEN SOOOME!!! PRAISE CHRIST!! THATS ULTIMATE SKILL!!!!  SUNDAY ITS ON ABBA!!!!!      THIS IS HISTORY THAT MATTERS!!!  GOD BLESS'ED US ALL AT HIS HIGHEST FOR MANKIND TODAY! THIS DAY HE GAVE US THE KEYS WHICH OPENED THE DOORS TO SALVATION! GIVE IT UP FAMILY, BECAUSE HE DID IT FIRST!!    SOO BEEE IIIT!!!!!(AMEN)!!  :angel:
> *


----------



## Blue Gum

amen broher  



> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 22 2011, 04:29 PM~20398149
> *GOOOOOD FRIIIDAAAAAY UUUUP!!!! THANK YOU LORD JESUS CHRIST FOR GIVING YOU LIFE FOR ALL SINNERS(THE WHOLE WORLD!)!!!! THIS IS THE TIME CHRIST GAVE IT UP EVEN IN HELL!!  SIR THEEN SOOOME!!! PRAISE CHRIST!! THATS ULTIMATE SKILL!!!!  SUNDAY ITS ON ABBA!!!!!      THIS IS HISTORY THAT MATTERS!!!  GOD BLESS'ED US ALL AT HIS HIGHEST FOR MANKIND TODAY! THIS DAY HE GAVE US THE KEYS WHICH OPENED THE DOORS TO SALVATION! GIVE IT UP FAMILY, BECAUSE HE DID IT FIRST!!    SOO BEEE IIIT!!!!!(AMEN)!!  :angel:
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 22 2011, 01:44 PM~20397384
> *It is up to you to make the final determination if this is accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PrZeqhsdqE...be_gdata_player
> *


G'STAAAAA!!!!!!!(GOD'stafied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
HOOOME RUUUUUUUUUN!!! GOOD LORD THIS BROTHAZ PASSES BEING BLESSED! HAHAAA!!! Nailed EVERYTHING NON-REEEADING+NON-BELIEVERS Just Cant Understand!(BECAUSE THEY DONT READ- without having auto-discord in mind!!) AGAIN, WISDOM comes from GOD. AGAIN, GOD ALONE! And this CANNOT, be gained living in the world/"WORLDY"! ---The Lord does not alow disernment of is covenant Word without following all of His commands(for 1st start, congregating with TRUE FOLLOWERS OF CHRIST!, !NOT! "religious christians-for AGAIN, CHRISTIANITY IS NOT A RELIGION! CHRISTIANITY is having a 1on 1 relationship with Jesus Christ!! <-THIS IS WHAT A TRUE FOLLOWER OF CHRIST IS AND ALWAYS WAS! -Following Does NOT take a "click" or "group" effort... it takes YOU opening to HIS KNOCK at YOUR DOOR, & *letting Him *IN YOUR HEART!

I've notice PURE SILENCIO after this post from the down talkers/HATERZ(OF TRUTH!) Man!!! 214TEX, AWESOME JOB BROTHA!!!

This post summed up ALL negative talk towards our faith we see in this room EVERYDAY. And bottom line, WE ALL KNOW ITS BASED ON HATE due to ignorance(absence of knowledge).


To all those whom personally want to knock me and my personal thoughts, that video Tex dropped backs up my words of saying why i dont waste time typing. IT TAKES TOO LONG :uh: :biggrin: And That 15min video dumped out PURE DEAD ON, UNDENIABLE FACT!</span>
-Which AS I'VE OFFERED... the opportunity to drop at shows. <-Now...SAY IT AINT SO!!!!! :0 :scrutinize:

Now lets keep it TRUE... if you didnt get that, ITS BECAUSE YOU DIDNT WANT IT TO SO YOU IGNORED IT IN YOUR HEART FIRST, AND THEN WITH YOUR EARS!!

-THE LORD DONT LIE; LOST! !!CHRIST SIDE UP!! :0 :thumbsup: :angel: 

And dont get it wrong Lost, this aint a war between the saved and yourselves, because its already WON as stated in the video by the creator. Theres nothing to Win living in denial, only to Lose your soul. So thank(ful YOU TOO with that false booty name!) all the brothers and sisters in here that goahead and speak to you about our Faith/(adopted)Heritage in our/thier NEW LIVES. Becuase their posts are of *TRUE CARE+LOVE*,<span style=\'color:red\'> Not for your evil wanted warfare. They love you as Christ did while you knock us on a daily basis...
-God bless ya'llz cakes! TRULY


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2011, 10:46 AM~20396472
> *A PRAYER FOR TODAY Father God, thank You for Your resurrection power at work in my life. Today, I give You my broken dreams, disappointments, failures and setbacks and trust that You will breathe Your life into me. I trust that You have a good plan for my future and are leading me into total victory! In Jesus' Name.Amen.
> *


That some real talk homie. AMEN!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 22 2011, 04:39 PM~20398213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lacking knowledge still I see. I'll pray for u bro. Forgot about u honestly! Im sorry!


----------



## 214Tex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LciSDLDAHW4...be_gdata_player


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Apr 22 2011, 06:18 PM~20398432
> *That some real talk homie. AMEN!!
> *


 God bless you brother


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2011, 06:24 PM~20398742
> *  God bless you brother
> *


God bless you as well, and god bless all my brothers and sisters out there as well. I pray for everyone, even those who don't believe in a higher power. I don't judge nobody and either does god. Everybody be safe and enjoy this great weekend.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 22 2011, 05:27 PM~20398477
> *Lacking knowledge still I see.  I'll pray for u bro. Forgot about u honestly! Im sorry!
> *


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 23 2011, 06:16 AM~20401584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's pretty sad 3 against 1 !


----------



## puentegab

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2011, 10:46 AM~20396472
> *A PRAYER FOR TODAY Father God, thank You for Your resurrection power at work in my life. Today, I give You my broken dreams, disappointments, failures and setbacks and trust that You will breathe Your life into me. I trust that You have a good plan for my future and are leading me into total victory! In Jesus' Name.Amen.
> *


Amen ..Brother


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2011, 10:46 AM~20396472
> *A PRAYER FOR TODAY Father God, thank You for Your resurrection power at work in my life. Today, I give You my broken dreams, disappointments, failures and setbacks and trust that You will breathe Your life into me. I trust that You have a good plan for my future and are leading me into total victory! In Jesus' Name.Amen.
> *


AMEN

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Apr 22 2011, 06:43 PM~20398841
> *God bless you as well, and god bless all my brothers and sisters out there as well. I pray for everyone, even those who don't believe in a higher power. I don't judge nobody and either does god. Everybody be safe and enjoy this great weekend.
> *



AMEN! AMEN! AMEN!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOD IS ABLE PEOPLE OF GOD

BE ENCOURAGE & NOT DISCOURAGED

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 23 2011, 06:08 PM~20404471
> *
> AMEN! AMEN! AMEN!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 23 2011, 06:10 PM~20404482
> *GOD IS ABLE PEOPLE OF GOD
> 
> BE ENCOURAGE & NOT DISCOURAGED
> 
> HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!
> *


This SOUL secounds THAT! :yes: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 23 2011, 07:10 PM~20404482
> *GOD IS ABLE PEOPLE OF GOD
> 
> BE ENCOURAGE & NOT DISCOURAGED
> 
> HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!
> *


What is he able to do? So me anything a figment of your imagination can do.


----------



## NIMSTER64

*HE HAS RISEN LORD OF ALL AMEN THANK YOU JESUS *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Apr 23 2011, 08:10 PM~20404482
> *AMEN*


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2011, 12:46 PM~20396472
> *A PRAYER FOR TODAY Father God, thank You for Your resurrection power at work in my life. Today, I give You my broken dreams, disappointments, failures and setbacks and trust that You will breathe Your life into me. I trust that You have a good plan for my future and are leading me into total victory! In Jesus' Name.Amen.
> *


AMEN... AMEN PRAISE THE LORD... THANK YOU GOD. THANK YOU JESUS FOR DIEING ON THE CROSS FOR US SINNERS THANK YOU LORD....


----------



## NIMSTER64

LETS KEEP THIS ON TOP OUR SAVIOR HAS RISSEN FROM THE DEAD. I BOW DOWN TO YOU LORD TEARS AND ALL THANK YOU JESUS OH THANK YOU FORGIVE ME OF ALL MY SINS LORD I LOVE YOU SO... THANK YOU....


----------



## NIMSTER64

PRAISE THE LORD.. GOD ALL MIGHTY.... HIS SON WHO DIED FOR OUR SINS.... PRAISE HIM... LIFT HIS NAME HIGHER AND HIGHER..... OH LORD THANK YOU YOU. THANK YOU JESUS........


----------



## NIMSTER64

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!! PRAISE YOU LORD. THANK YOU JESUS... THANK YOU LORD I BOW DOWN TO YOU OH LORD THANK YOU LORD JESUS...HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! PRAISE HIM..... PRIASE HIM....


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

111 more pages and this topic will be great.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 24 2011, 02:42 AM~20406871
> *LETS KEEP THIS ON TOP OUR SAVIOR HAS RISSEN FROM THE DEAD. I BOW DOWN TO YOU LORD TEARS AND ALL THANK YOU JESUS OH THANK YOU FORGIVE ME OF ALL MY SINS LORD I LOVE YOU SO... THANK YOU....
> *


*Tell him to call me. *:wow: :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 24 2011, 02:50 AM~20406895
> *HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!! PRAISE YOU LORD. THANK YOU JESUS... THANK YOU LORD I BOW DOWN TO YOU OH LORD THANK YOU LORD JESUS...HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! PRAISE HIM..... PRIASE HIM....
> *


:loco:


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 24 2011, 02:50 AM~20406895
> *HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!! PRAISE YOU LORD. THANK YOU JESUS... THANK YOU LORD I BOW DOWN TO YOU OH LORD THANK YOU LORD JESUS...HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! PRAISE HIM..... PRIASE HIM....
> *


Praise god!


----------



## NIMSTER64

Matthew 28:5-8 
The angel said to the women, “Do not be afraid, for I know that you are looking for Jesus, who was crucified.He is not here; he has risen, just as he said.Come and see the place where he lay.Then go quickly and tell his disciples: ‘He has risen from the dead and is going ahead of you into Galilee.There you will see him.’ Now I have told you.”


----------



## NIMSTER64

be thankful not in here dude go to off topic but not in here....


----------



## Los 210

AMEN TO THAT


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 24 2011, 09:05 AM~20407845
> *be thankful not in here dude go to off topic but not in here....
> *


in atheist forums,christian debates are NEVER deleted..at least answer,before you delete..typical christian.


----------



## be thankful

its no wonder that latest census were christianity dropped 15% last year,and atheism is on the rise.."ITS BEDTIME FOR RELIGION" :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 24 2011, 10:35 AM~20408070
> *its no wonder that latest census were christianity dropped 15% last year,and atheism is on the rise.."ITS BEDTIME FOR RELIGION" :cheesy:
> *


Thw rest of the world just has to see the light and quit being ignorant brother be thankful. Praise Newton :worship:


----------



## Duez

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/College


----------



## renegade1

If you want to see a good Easter service go to http://www.theshepherd.org/easter
It is the church we go to in Porter Ranch,Ca. Wonderful church. Even you should watch this Duez


----------



## FORGIVEN

HAPPY RESSURECTION DAY BROTHERS AND SISTERS.......... HE DIED FOR OUR SINS SO WE GET TO CHOOSE TO BELIEVE OR NOT. I BELIEVE WITH ALL MY HEART AND SOUL, THATS WHY I LIFT MY HANDS TO YOU FATHER AND RECIEVE YOUR PRESENCE WITH ME EVERYWHERE I GO IN JESUS NAME I PRAY AMEN....


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 24 2011, 11:27 AM~20408012
> *in atheist forums,christian debates are NEVER deleted..at least answer,before you delete..typical christian.
> *


grow up kid you said why we on each others nuts. grow up


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 24 2011, 11:35 AM~20408070
> *its no wonder that latest census were christianity dropped 15% last year,and atheism is on the rise.."ITS BEDTIME FOR RELIGION" :cheesy:
> *


good night


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 24 2011, 12:20 PM~20408323
> *HAPPY RESSURECTION DAY BROTHERS AND SISTERS.......... HE DIED FOR OUR SINS SO WE GET TO CHOOSE TO BELIEVE OR NOT. I BELIEVE WITH ALL MY HEART AND SOUL, THATS WHY I LIFT MY HANDS TO YOU FATHER AND RECIEVE YOUR PRESENCE WITH ME EVERYWHERE I GO IN JESUS NAME I PRAY AMEN....
> *


Amen


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 24 2011, 11:26 AM~20408373
> *Amen
> *


HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 24 2011, 12:29 PM~20408401
> *HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER
> *


Hanging in there...


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 24 2011, 10:24 AM~20408352
> *grow up kid you said why we on each others nuts. grow up
> *


sorry,well someone had to say it....why should i grow up?..you are the one preaching fairytales... :wow:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Happy Resurrection Day ALL
:angel: :angel: 
For He IS Risen!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 24 2011, 11:38 AM~20408760
> *sorry,well someone had to say it....why should i grow up?..you are the one preaching fairytales... :wow:
> *


Would be the biggest fairytail story with life like and proven accuracy ever done. And at what you think of as a premative time. Crazier part would be how many believe it, copies are printed and how long its lasted.

be thankful you know about it, so still have a chance to actually learn about it, realize its the full written Truth of God and may be saved. Im thankful for you  

God bless whom ever you are. :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Good sermon! Good food! Good lord !


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 24 2011, 01:38 PM~20408760
> *sorry,well someone had to say it....why should i grow up?..you are the one preaching fairytales... :wow:
> *


LOl :biggrin: God Bless.....


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 24 2011, 04:45 PM~20409712
> *Would be the biggest fairytail story with life like and proven accuracy ever done. And at what you think of as a premative time. Crazier part would be how many believe it, copies are printed and how long its lasted.
> 
> be thankful you know about it, so still have a chance to actually learn about it, realize its the full written Truth of God and may be saved. Im thankful for you
> 
> God bless whom ever you are. :angel:
> *


AMEN...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 24 2011, 04:41 PM~20409686
> *Happy Resurrection Day ALL
> :angel:  :angel:
> For He IS Risen!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 24 2011, 03:45 PM~20409712
> *Would be the biggest fairytail story with life like and proven accuracy ever done. And at what you think of as a premative time. Crazier part would be how many believe it, copies are printed and how long its lasted.
> 
> be thankful you know about it, so still have a chance to actually learn about it, realize its the full written Truth of God and may be saved. Im thankful for you
> 
> God bless whom ever you are. :angel:
> *


People in Utah can tell you how the world began in Missouri and God comes from another planet to pick you up when you die. :wow:


----------



## be thankful

"THE INTERNET WILL BE THE DEATH OF RELIGION"........ :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 24 2011, 10:07 PM~20412768
> *People in Utah can tell you how the world began in Missouri and God comes from another planet to pick you up when you die. :wow:
> *


Thats your problem. You listen to so many stories you are just simply confused on what to believe because you cant understand through the clutter. Sorry that happened to you. Just remember, even X-Files tells you the truth is out there.

And its the Bible aka the greatest "story" ever told. Accuracy counts for proving fact.

-I chose to listen to God, not "people" from all over. people are still just people and always will be just people. Anyone can make up a story, no one could make up the bible.

Anyway.. God bless you still


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Apr 24 2011, 07:01 PM~20410036-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good sermon! Good food! Good lord !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Apr 24 2011, 10:15 PM~20411259
> *Post your ride! Or shut the fuck up!
> *


I bet your preacher wishes you would die. I'm sure god is embarrassed that you even go to church.


----------



## servant of christ

*RICHARD DAWKINS* doesn't beleave in *GOD* yet he admits to an *Intelligence design*
*be thankful and Duez **this is the person you guys look up too this is your idol.*


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 24 2011, 10:08 PM~20412771
> *"THE INTERNET WILL BE THE DEATH OF RELIGION"........ :biggrin:
> *


( Be Thankful ) " wow!..you dont even know me and already judging me?..not very "christian"if you think someone is full of hate just because they dont agree with you ...then again im not surprised "

Then please don't be surprised when it seems like you get Judged because you are worthy to be judged your opinion is a rightful option how ever that's not what you offer you offer an opinionated mentality of hate.

( Be Thankful ) " my attacks were aimed at religion ,as a world wide epidemic.it was never meant on a personel level.i was not here not to make enemys ,but to shed some light on different beliefs...it can sometimes "sting" when someone says something you dont really agree with,i said what i wanted to say and thanks for the reading.sometimes "a patient cannot be cured,if they dont know they are sick" i will leave my fellow lowriders to enjoy the jesus machine..keep it low n slow......see you guys on the "

We can all agree to disagree . Your attacks seem personal though to many here but it appears that your not intelligent enough to recognize that , you think it's an opinion. You go ahead and shed some light on your different beliefs,  But also have some strength within to stay away like you stated . It's apparent that all you seek is attention and you choose to have it here . Enemies you have but here it could be different . What's your purpose really ,,,, do you even know !!

   I knew you would be back for some more religious love from the brothers. Couldn't stay away huh, you give the brothers something to pray about .Thank god your alive again so that you can come back here and criticize the religious and make yourself sound like a  Ridiculous human


----------



## purecandy az




----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 23 2011, 09:35 PM~20405767
> *What is he able to do? So me anything a figment of your imagination can do.
> *


Challenge Your criticism
 
I am very thankful god has blessed the minds of many in this topic with better sense than that . I wouldn't dare test the patience of the holy spirit like you . It would be easy for the faithful father to make a quick example of you in front of your family just to prove to you how wrong you are . But I am going to believe that the holy spirit is not quite ready for that YET and would rather take another chance on you again tomorrow just maybe you would reconsider saying something good about it's blessing over your life . 

Always keep in mind sooner than later the one you hate so much (the holy spirit) will end it's patience with you and just go ahead and decipline your actions on a day you least expect . Bro I wish you no harm and believe that , and you have every right to be critical to people of faith however I don't think you should continue with harsh words that could come back to you on a day that you might think nothing could go wrong for you .


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 25 2011, 07:15 AM~20413721
> *Challenge Your criticism
> 
> I am very thankful god has blessed the minds of many in this topic with better sense than that . I wouldn't dare test the patience of the holy spirit like you . It would be easy for the faithful father to make a quick example of you in front of your family just to prove to you how wrong you are . But I am going to believe that the holy spirit is not quite ready for that YET and would rather take another chance on you again tomorrow just maybe you would reconsider saying something good about it's blessing over your life .
> 
> Always keep in mind sooner than later the one you hate so much (the holy spirit) will end it's patience with you and just go ahead and decipline your actions on a day you least expect . Bro I wish you no harm and believe that , and you have every right to be critical to people of faith however I don't think you should continue with harsh words that could come back to you on a day that you might think nothing could go wrong for you .
> *


Your imaginary person cant hurt me. :wow: 



































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 25 2011, 03:43 AM~20413444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> RICHARD DAWKINS doesn't beleave in GOD yet he admits to an Intelligence design
> be thankful and  Duez this is the person you guys look up too  this is  your idol.
> *


why would this be my idol?...because his views on religion?.thats really a shortcut to thinking on your part.should i put you in the same category as other christians,just because you have similiar beliefs?..up until two weeks ago,i never even heard of the guy.why do you post the same video anyway,post some of his other videos,see if you get the same "cheers" from your fellow christians....


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 25 2011, 06:10 AM~20413708
> *( Be Thankful ) " wow!..you dont even know me and already judging me?..not very "christian"if you think someone is full of hate just because they dont agree with you ...then again im not surprised "
> 
> Then please don't be surprised when it seems like you get Judged because you are worthy to be judged your opinion is a rightful option how ever that's not what you offer you offer an opinionated mentality of hate.
> 
> ( Be Thankful ) " my attacks were aimed at religion ,as a world wide epidemic.it was never meant on a personel level.i was not here not to make enemys ,but to shed some light on different beliefs...it can sometimes "sting" when someone says something you dont really agree with,i said what i wanted to say and thanks for the reading.sometimes "a patient cannot be cured,if they dont know they are sick" i will leave my fellow lowriders to enjoy the jesus machine..keep it low n slow......see you guys on the "
> 
> We can all agree to disagree . Your attacks seem personal though to many here but it appears that your not intelligent enough to recognize that , you think it's an opinion. You go ahead and shed some light on your different beliefs,  But also have some strength within to stay away like you stated . It's apparent that all you seek is attention and you choose to have it here . Enemies you have but here it could be different . What's your purpose really ,,,, do you even know !!
> 
> I knew you would be back for some more religious love from the brothers. Couldn't stay away huh, you give the brothers something to pray about .Thank god your alive again so that you can come back here and criticize the religious and make yourself sound like a  Ridiculous human
> *


tex,i know i said i dont like to go personel,but YOU seem to like the attention the most...seems like you got a little crushy,but i told you once,i will tell you again...i dont swing that way!!!!..i will keep posting, so you will have something to read,but try google gay christian friend finder...maybe thats where you should spend your energy?..do you even own a lowrider? :wow:


----------



## be thankful

hope everyone had a great easter..i sure did...CHEERS! :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

The bible teaches you:

The world is 6000 years old and men lived with dinosaurs. Genesis 1
Hate yourself and your family. Luke 14:26
Beat your children. Proverbs 19:18
Kill people of other religions Exodus 22:19
Kill non virgins that get married Deuteronomy 22:20-21
Kill people that go to work on Sunday Exodus 31:12-15
Kill gay people Leviticus 20:13
Kill psychics Leviticus 20:27
Charge people to rape your daughters Deuteronomy 22:28-29

I'm sure all of these teachings you guys follow make you excellent members of the community especially in this country.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 25 2011, 07:56 AM~20414158
> *tex,i know i said i dont like to go personel,but YOU seem to like the attention the most...seems like you got a little crushy,but i told you once,i will tell you again...i dont swing that way!!!!..i will keep posting, so you will have something to read,but try google gay christian friend finder...maybe thats where you should spend your energy?..do you even own a lowrider? :wow:
> *


Oohhh did I hit a nerve ?


Perhaps you are since your the wrestler--- acting like you some kinda G I Floe liven that sunny life talking about Tap Tap Low , I'm still wondering how you say you got that doe but my conclusion is you sucked it off a buddy name Joe



Sucka


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 25 2011, 07:44 AM~20414120
> *Your imaginary person cant hurt me.  :wow:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


This is for you since your science teacher claims y'all are distant cousins of chimpanzees !! Pic a name and roll with it 


CHIMP NAMES

Arfur
Ash
Athena
Bart
Ben
Beth
Bixa
Bryan
Busta
Butch
Buxom
Carli
Cathy
Charlie
Chatta
Cherri
Cindy
Clin
Eddi
Eveline
Freddy
Gamba
Grisby
Gypsy
Hananya
****
Honey
Jess
Jestah
Jimmy
Johni
Kay
Kuki
Kyko
Lola
Lulu
Marjoline
Micky
Mojo
Pacito
Paco
Paddy
Patricia
Peggy
Peppa
Pip
Rocky
Rodders
Sally
Sammy
Seamus
Semach
Simon
Susie
Tikko
Trudy
Tutti
Valerie
Zeynep
Zoe
Post reply 4  out of 6 found this valuable. I know you Do !!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 25 2011, 09:07 AM~20414215
> *This is for you since your science teacher claims y'all are distant cousins of chimpanzees !! Pic a name and roll with it
> CHIMP NAMES
> 
> Arfur
> Ash
> Athena
> Bart
> Ben
> Beth
> Bixa
> Bryan
> Busta
> Butch
> Buxom
> Carli
> Cathy
> Charlie
> Chatta
> Cherri
> Cindy
> Clin
> Eddi
> Eveline
> Freddy
> Gamba
> Grisby
> Gypsy
> Hananya
> ****
> Honey
> Jess
> Jestah
> Jimmy
> Johni
> Kay
> Kuki
> Kyko
> Lola
> Lulu
> Marjoline
> Micky
> Mojo
> Pacito
> Paco
> Paddy
> Patricia
> Peggy
> Peppa
> Pip
> Rocky
> Rodders
> Sally
> Sammy
> Seamus
> Semach
> Simon
> Susie
> Tikko
> Trudy
> Tutti
> Valerie
> Zeynep
> Zoe
> Post reply 4  out of 6 found this valuable. I know you Do !!!
> *


Google nucleosynthesis. You would really trip out if you knew we were made out of stars. :wow:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 25 2011, 08:28 AM~20414320
> *Google nucleosynthesis. You would really trip out if you knew we were made out of stars.  :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

No SIR you are a distant cousin of a chimpanzee remember Sir that's what the scientist believe and I won't knock you for thinking so Sir

Plus you know what space is made out of ,,, particles and dush matter

A Star came to earth and waist became matter, matter turned into insects the insect ate the bug bugs turned into worms the worm became a butterfly and it was smart enough to fly away. So here comes the fish, fish ended up walking on earth then was eaten by a mammal it turned into a crocodile in turn became an alligator which ate the monkey and became a chimp ( here's the beginning of Duez ) and ran into the dinosaur whom ate it which in turn was killed by the apes which learned how to speak . Got a haircut went to school didnt learn a dang thing dropped out and here you are !!! My theory of Duez sounds ridiculous does in it?,,,,


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 214Tex+Apr 25 2011, 08:07 AM~20414215-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is for you since your science teacher claims y'all are distant cousins of chimpanzees !! Pic a name and roll with it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evolution doesn’t claim humans evolved FROM apes, monkeys or chimpanzees. It claims that these species are from the same gene pool meaning humans evolved WITH apes, monkeys and chimpanzees not from them. That means these species share SIMILAR characteristics which is not to say a human was made from a chimp. Long story short, millions of years ago many gene pools existed. From a specific gene pool several species of mammals evolved based their ability to adapt to their surroundings and survive. These groups of species included early forms of humans and chimpanzees (among others). These groups then evolved over time IN PARALLEL (not from one another) based on characteristics each individual organism had. Each group took different paths. For example, say there was a group of 100 early humans all of which need to eat. Those that happened to stand a little taller could hunt for food better because they could run faster, see further, etc. As a result they ate and lived while those who were hunched over and couldn’t hunt as well died off. The survivors reproduced and off spring would contain the same traits their surviving parents had. Over time humans began to stand up straighter. This is just one example. Evolution claims all living organisms were created this way. I believe evolution occurs but I’m not convinced it’s completely accurate and answers all question regarding the beginning of life.
> 
> But if I did own a Monkey and had to choose a name from your list, I’d pick Paco. Paco the Chimp…kind of like $horty the Pimp…BIIIEEAATCH!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214Tex_@Apr 22 2011, 01:44 PM~20397384
> *It is up to you to make the final determination if this is accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PrZeqhsdqE...be_gdata_player
> *


See post 11053. I’ve heard this all before. For me this raises more questions than answers. Questions like:

If god is omnipotent why would he need to kill people for hundreds of years under the Mosaic Law just to build up to one moment…the birth of jesus? Why didn’t he anticipate all this stuff occurring. Did he plan on genocide from the beginning? Why not just put jesus in the picture earlier and start with the Law of Grace. I would think that would be more in line with a loving god. 

If under the Mosaic Law god hates non-virgin women so much that he has them killed then according to this video he still hates them and wants them killed because the old testament god is the same as the new testament god (which was my point in post 11053). How many of you married a virgin? Do you think god hates your wife and wants her dead? Yes I understand god will forgive her if she repents and accepts jesus as her savior but did everyone marry a Christian? If not, she’s screwed.

In the video, Screech mentions god created everything therefore he owns everything which justifies his destruction of anything he wants. If that’s the case, did god create evil? If so he owns it and can destroy it like he did the humans he destroyed because he was worried about them obstructing the birth of jesus. I mean, if he’s really concerned about devil beings blockading the birth jesus why not just go after the true source; evil. Killing humans to fight evil is a bandaid fix. Not a permanent solution.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 22 2011, 05:15 PM~20398412
> *G'STAAAAA!!!!!!!(GOD'stafied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> HOOOME RUUUUUUUUUN!!!    GOOD LORD THIS BROTHAZ PASSES BEING BLESSED! HAHAAA!!! Nailed EVERYTHING NON-REEEADING+NON-BELIEVERS Just Cant Understand!(BECAUSE THEY DONT READ- without having auto-discord in mind!!)  AGAIN, WISDOM comes from GOD. AGAIN, GOD ALONE!  And this CANNOT, be gained living in the world/"WORLDY"!    ---The Lord does not alow disernment of is covenant Word without following all of His commands(for 1st start, congregating with TRUE FOLLOWERS OF CHRIST!, !NOT! "religious christians-for AGAIN, CHRISTIANITY IS NOT A RELIGION! CHRISTIANITY is having a 1on 1 relationship with Jesus Christ!! <-THIS IS WHAT A TRUE FOLLOWER OF CHRIST IS AND ALWAYS WAS!  -Following Does NOT take a "click" or "group" effort... it takes YOU opening to HIS KNOCK at YOUR DOOR, & letting Him IN YOUR HEART!
> 
> I've notice PURE SILENCIO after this post from the down talkers/HATERZ(OF TRUTH!)  Man!!!  214TEX, AWESOME JOB BROTHA!!!
> *


Look at this cheerleader doing the Ickey Shuffle endzone dance. Your posts are entertaining. Otis is like the LIL BEEKER (reference off topic) of christian check in.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 25 2011, 09:54 AM~20414496
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> No SIR you are a distant cousin of a chimpanzee remember Sir that's what the scientist believe and I won't knock you for thinking so Sir
> 
> Plus you know what space is made out of ,,, particles and dush matter
> 
> A Star came to earth and waist became matter, matter turned into insects the insect ate the bug bugs turned into worms the worm became a butterfly and it was smart enough to fly away. So here comes the fish, fish ended up walking on earth then was eaten by a mammal it turned into a crocodile in turn became an alligator which ate the monkey and became a chimp ( here's the beginning of Duez ) and ran into the dinosaur whom ate it which in turn was killed by the apes which learned how to speak . Got a haircut went to school didnt learn a dang thing dropped out and here you are !!! My theory of Duez sounds ridiculous does in it?,,,,
> *


Right but we can with absolute certainty that a space alien came here 6000 years ago and made people and dinosaurs at the same time out of nothing. 

How about we admit science and the bible is bullshit and we all say we dont know? :wow:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 25 2011, 11:00 AM~20415305
> *Right but we can with absolute certainty that a space alien came here 6000 years ago and made people and dinosaurs at the same time out of nothing.
> 
> How about we admit science and the bible is bullshit and we all say we dont know? :wow:
> *


It's kool with me I don't really give a flip and while your at it let's stick to the thread 

CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS Check - In 

that's why I'm here because of similarities I may disagree with some but still I ain't blowin hot air at anyone who ain't asking for it . Remember your disrespecting me too


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 25 2011, 12:18 PM~20415399
> *It's kool with me I don't really give a flip and while your at it let's stick to the thread
> 
> CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS Check - In
> 
> that's why I'm here because of similarities I may disagree with some but still I ain't blowin hot air at anyone who ain't asking for it . Remember your disrespecting me too
> *


Ok good, so nobody here is believing the bible, so there's really no reason to have a christian topic. Mods please delete this topic.  

You can go ahead and delete any topics pertaining to scientific theories of our origin as well.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 25 2011, 11:22 AM~20415431
> *Ok good, so nobody here is believing the bible, so there's really no reason to have a christian topic. Mods please delete this topic.
> 
> You can go ahead and delete any topics pertaining to scientific theories of our origin as well.
> *


No sorry I only speak for myself you will have to ask the topic originator and again why does it bother you so much it's not like lay it low belongs to you does it ? Don't disrespect me and I'll do the same


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 25 2011, 12:28 PM~20415465
> *No sorry I only speak for myself you will have to ask the topic originator and again why does it bother you so much it's not like lay it low belongs to you does it ? Don't disrespect me and I'll do the same
> *


Ok well don't disrepect other by trying to force your beliefs on them. This topic's existence is disrespectful to smart people. :angry:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 25 2011, 01:09 PM~20416052
> *Ok well don't disrepect other by trying to force your beliefs on them. This topic's existence is disrespectful to smart people.  :angry:
> *



I hope you got my point !!


----------



## be thankful

tex are you even 18?...because you sound kind of under-developed?...and no lowrider of course.. :uh: christian lowrider check out..


----------



## 214Tex

I asked him nicely :biggrin: not to disrespect me and he didn't listen let him speak for himself 

Let me get back to my office and I will post up my last 5 cars in the last 5 years and then don't cry cause they out shine your purple haze


----------



## 214Tex

1998 chevy s10 built 
1976 cutlass Salon built
184 Buick regal built
1998 Lincoln TC bought
1984 Monte Hopper bought
 
These are all I can post the music is not fitted for this topic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nZfFzYPQqU...be_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuIe62FJ3K4...be_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RYp2X0Fl88...be_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUemNIOX0xE...be_gdata_player


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 25 2011, 01:09 PM~20416052
> *Ok well don't disrepect other by trying to force your beliefs on them. This topic's existence is disrespectful to smart people.  :angry:
> *


i guess your not smart sence you have the highest posting num## in this thread.
Lord Duez	1572.that say's it all


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 25 2011, 04:19 PM~20417191
> *1998 chevy s10 built
> 1976 cutlass Salon built
> 184 Buick regal built
> 1998 Lincoln TC bought
> 1984 Monte Hopper bought
> 
> These are all I can post the music is not fitted for this topic
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nZfFzYPQqU...be_gdata_player
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuIe62FJ3K4...be_gdata_player
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RYp2X0Fl88...be_gdata_player
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUemNIOX0xE...be_gdata_player
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## GMCTROCA




----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 25 2011, 04:19 PM~20417191
> *1998 chevy s10 built
> 1976 cutlass Salon built
> 184 Buick regal built
> 1998 Lincoln TC bought
> 1984 Monte Hopper bought
> 
> These are all I can post the music is not fitted for this topic
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nZfFzYPQqU...be_gdata_player
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuIe62FJ3K4...be_gdata_player
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RYp2X0Fl88...be_gdata_player
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUemNIOX0xE...be_gdata_player
> *


----------



## be thankful

1951 chevy chopped/bagged/shaved/flamed..painted/pinstriped/etch glass-chrome 

1956 buick century conv/hydros/flamed/shaved

1968 impala/hydros/custom patterns/etched glass..


----------



## 214Tex

Are those spark plugs in the pipes or titanium blocks . I tried for ever to find red blocks for the regal when I was rolling it and never could find some











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_smKn7JPQU...be_gdata_player


----------



## 214Tex

AFTER[/size]









   


I was gone 5 minutes and I come back to this


----------



## be thankful

just regular steel blocks,welded to the frame..titanium is known to catch fire,be careful.i had spark plugs (flamethrowers) on my 56'..different effect ,not as cool...unless you hook up nitrous. :cheesy:


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 25 2011, 08:47 PM~20419629
> *Are those spark plugs in the pipes or titanium blocks . I tried for ever to find red blocks for the regal when I was rolling it  and never could find some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_smKn7JPQU...be_gdata_player
> *


----------



## 214Tex

Always curious when you ride low and throw sparks does it burn off the inner chrome on the bumper ?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 25 2011, 06:59 PM~20417929
> *i guess your not smart sence you have the highest posting num## in this thread.
> Lord Duez 1572.that say's it all
> *


Good one. :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 25 2011, 10:02 PM~20419751
> *Always curious when you ride low and throw sparks does it burn off the inner chrome on the bumper ?
> *


Not unless it's god will for your bumper chrome to burn. :wow:


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 25 2011, 09:02 PM~20419751
> *Always curious when you ride low and throw sparks does it burn off the inner chrome on the bumper ?
> *


guess i never thought of it..probably does tho. ..its all about image.


----------



## 214Tex

Good morning uuurrbody 

rzarock , be thankful , Lord Duez , servant of christ , Carol City , REPENTANCE  , CERTIFIED AIGA , NIMSTER64 , Uncle Ruckus , painloc21 ,  214Tex , jvasquez and everyone else 

Have a great lunch hour


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 25 2011, 09:25 PM~20419986
> *Good one. :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

HAVE A BLESSED DAY

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## epperson36

I didn't go thru every page but love the topic I am building a 78 Cadillac sedan deville and am located in monmouth oregon would like to know if their is a christian club close


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Apr 26 2011, 10:23 AM~20423067
> *HAVE A BLESSED DAY
> 
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 26 2011, 08:49 AM~20422498
> *Good morning uuurrbody
> 
> rzarock , be thankful , Lord Duez , servant of christ , Carol City , REPENTANCE  , CERTIFIED AIGA , NIMSTER64 , Uncle Ruckus , painloc21 ,  214Tex , jvasquez and everyone else
> 
> Have a great lunch hour
> *


thanks 214tex have a blessed day


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by epperson36_@Apr 26 2011, 01:12 PM~20424113
> *I didn't go thru every page but love the topic I am building a 78 Cadillac sedan deville and am located in monmouth oregon would like to know if their is a christian club close
> *


dont know but maybe if you google christian car club in oregon something might pop out or just start one your serlf


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 26 2011, 08:49 AM~20422498
> *Good morning uuurrbody
> 
> rzarock , be thankful , Lord Duez , servant of christ , Carol City , REPENTANCE  , CERTIFIED AIGA , NIMSTER64 , Uncle Ruckus , painloc21 ,  214Tex , jvasquez and everyone else
> 
> Have a great lunch hour
> *


 :wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE

GOoDly Day ALL

Anyone got a verse of the day for me? I been cleaning so much I've not read yet, only listen to sermons.

-GOD 1st- yall


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 26 2011, 09:32 PM~20427738
> *GOoDly Day ALL
> 
> Anyone got a verse of the day for me?  I been cleaning so much I've not read yet, only listen to sermons.
> 
> -GOD 1st-  yall
> *


A PRAYER FOR TODAY Father God, thank You for giving me influence with the people in my life. Thank You for equipping me to help others rise higher. Reveal to me the potential You have deposited in the people around me and show me ways to help them so we can win at life together. In Jesus’ Name. Amen.


----------



## Mexican Heaven

has anybody heard this website www.theseason.org its a great site that breaks down the bible highly recommend it


----------



## servant of christ

"The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly. I am the good shepherd: the good shepherd giveth his life for the sheep." 

John 10:10-11


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 26 2011, 11:38 PM~20429414
> *A PRAYER FOR TODAY Father God, thank You for giving me influence with the people in my life. Thank You for equipping me to help others rise higher. Reveal to me the potential You have deposited in the people around me and show me ways to help them so we can win at life together. In Jesus’ Name. Amen.
> *


IN AGREMENT AMEN


----------



## Mexican Heaven

has anybody heard of the illuminati and there plan to establish a new world order and make a false rapture?? :angry:


----------



## 214Tex

Good morning uuurrrbody   


rzarock , be thankful , Lord Duez , servant of christ , Carol City , REPENTANCE  , CERTIFIED AIGA , NIMSTER64 , Uncle Ruckus , painloc21 ,  214Tex , jvasquez , epperson36 , 96ROADMASTER , Str8 Klownin , FORGIVEN , MEXICAN HEAVEN , and everyone else 

Have a great morning and a wonderful lunch hour , it's great to be blessed with another day of life that brings many choices .


----------



## FORGIVEN

A PRAYER FOR TODAY Father God, thank You for blessing me with everything I need to be successful in this life. I receive Your Word today which is truth and life to my soul. Help me keep my mind stayed on You as I meditate on Your goodness. In Jesus’ Name. Amen.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Job 33:14 For God speaks in one way, and in two, though man does not perceive it.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Isaih 26:20 Come, my people, enter your chambers,
and shut your doors behind you;
hide yourselves for a little while
until the fury has passed by.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Apr 27 2011, 05:18 AM~20429970
> *has anybody heard of the illuminati and there plan to establish a new world order and make a false rapture?? :angry:
> *


 :wow: 
:nosad:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 27 2011, 06:03 AM~20430107
> *Good morning uuurrrbody
> rzarock , be thankful , Lord Duez , servant of christ , Carol City , REPENTANCE  , CERTIFIED AIGA , NIMSTER64 , Uncle Ruckus , painloc21 ,  214Tex , jvasquez , epperson36 , 96ROADMASTER , Str8 Klownin , FORGIVEN , MEXICAN HEAVEN , and everyone else
> 
> Have a great morning and a wonderful lunch hour , it's great to be blessed with another day of life that brings many choices .
> *


Thanks homie, my daily prayers go out to everyone. I thank the lord for giving me strength to deal with the daily demons, and struggles. Life's been rough, but things always work out for me. I know someone up their is pulling strings for me, guiding me.

I hope everyone is having a blessed day


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Apr 27 2011, 05:18 AM~20429970
> *has anybody heard of the illuminati and there plan to establish a new world order and make a false rapture?? :angry:
> *


lol ya... too much youtube bro. :cheesy:

It just shows that we have to remember what we as believers are called to do. Go out and tell/*preach* the truth of the gospel to those that are lost, and will see these evil schemes satan will create(as he has in the past) to deceive those lost in the world, waiting for a sign without ever seeking the truth to know it when they see/hear it. 
-Lets not worry, lets just do our part. God cant lose, and neither can we with Him working in and through us. God Bless! :thumbsup:

ps- Good sigs!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Apr 27 2011, 10:35 AM~20431613
> *Thanks homie, my daily prayers go out to everyone. I thank the lord for giving me strength to deal with the daily demons, and struggles. Life's been rough, but things always work out for me. I know someone up their is pulling strings for me, guiding me.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a blessed day
> *


x2. My prayers go out to you and yours fam. Remain blessed with the Holy Spirit!! :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 26 2011, 11:38 PM~20429414
> *A PRAYER FOR TODAY Father God, thank You for giving me influence with the people in my life. Thank You for equipping me to help others rise higher. Reveal to me the potential You have deposited in the people around me and show me ways to help them so we can win at life together. In Jesus’ Name. Amen.
> *


AMEN!! GOD IS GREAT! EVERY DAY ALL DAY!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Mexican Heaven

> :wow:
> :nosad:
> EyuyeIVbwOM&sns=em
> 
> there also putting it in the music :wow: I believe it theres a government within a government  just do a research on youtube but you must hurry because they delete videos every day
> 
> =Otti-82jEAc&sns=


----------



## be thankful

> :wow:
> :nosad:
> EyuyeIVbwOM&sns=em
> 
> there also putting it in the music :wow: I believe it theres a government within a government  just do a research on youtube but you must hurry because they delete videos every day
> 
> =Otti-82jEAc&sns=
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt even the tip of the iceberg,satanic/mason symbols all over the US currency,secret symbols on daily US goods,secret societys within the government,CIA/UFO cover-ups etc. the list is a mile long...more conspiracies than religious in my opinion. :0
Click to expand...


----------



## epperson36

Check out our church website proclaimhim.org


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 26 2011, 08:49 AM~20422498
> *Good morning uuurrbody
> 
> rzarock , be thankful , Lord Duez , servant of christ , Carol City , REPENTANCE  , CERTIFIED AIGA , NIMSTER64 , Uncle Ruckus , painloc21 ,  214Tex , jvasquez and everyone else
> 
> Have a great lunch hour
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 27 2011, 04:50 PM~20433940
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


X 2 bro it was a good day . Cloudy mostly but the sun burned thru . The sun just set itself , it's all west from here . 

Peace out bro


----------



## E

May the lord jesus christ bless u all


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 27 2011, 11:30 AM~20431960
> *x2. My prayers go out to you and yours fam. Remain blessed with the Holy Spirit!!  :angel:
> *


Thanks  :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

Saw God at the Piggly Wiggly today. Took his lunch money.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 27 2011, 09:48 AM~20430904
> *Job 33:14 For God speaks in one way, and in two, though man does not perceive it.
> *


He doesn't understand you guys either because you pray in English, like from England. He is the god of Israel, speak to him in Israeli. :uh:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2011, 07:08 PM~20435028
> *Saw God at the Piggly Wiggly today. Took his lunch money.
> *


wow JON .your funny


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2011, 07:10 PM~20435048
> *He doesn't understand you guys either because you pray in English, like from England. He is the god of Israel, speak to him in Israeli.  :uh:
> *


JON he created us he understands us so dont you wurry about that .he even under stands my misspelling.. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@Apr 27 2011, 08:36 PM~20435328
> *JON he created us he understands us so dont you wurry about that .he even under stands my misspelling.. :biggrin:
> *


Well than why did he create another language? Maybe he doesn't want you to speak to his people. :wow: 

-Jon Salazar of Albuquerque, New Mexico


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@Apr 27 2011, 08:33 PM~20435296
> *wow JON .your funny
> *


If you see god, tell him I'm looking for him. So are 5 billion other people who have never seen or heard him. :uh:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 27 2011, 07:46 PM~20433909
> *this isnt even the tip of the iceberg,satanic/mason symbols all over the US currency,secret symbols on daily US goods,secret societys within the government,CIA/UFO cover-ups etc. the list is a mile long...more conspiracies than religious in my opinion. :0
> *


 Wuz up fam in christ? I watch the one with MJ, tupac, and jz. It sad too ememy using these guys. We must pray and put god first! always!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

Listen to the whole thing before you knock!





GOoDly NIGHT!! :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@Apr 27 2011, 07:36 PM~20435328
> *JON he created us he understands us so dont you wurry about that .he even under stands my misspelling.. :biggrin:
> *


LOWEL! DAS WUT OM TAWKIN ABOWT! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 27 2011, 07:56 PM~20435542
> *If you see god, tell him I'm looking for him. So are 5 billion other people who have never seen or heard him.  :uh:
> *


If you know Jesus, you know God the father. But... you dont/wont read. So stop whining. THERES NO CRYING IN LOWRIDING!!! AND CERTAINLY NOT IN HEAVEN!

Even your false "secret" movie tells you that! keep having a bad attitude and outlook and life, and thats where you'll remain in it! the secret the "secret" doesn't know, is its also where you'll find yourself on the other side! Get right before you go night night!!

 :angel:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 01:45 AM~20437838
> *LOWEL! DAS WUT OM TAWKIN ABOWT!  :biggrin:
> *












Maaaan , who taught you how to spoke :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

Good morning uuurrrbody 


rzarock , be thankful , Lord Duez , servant of christ , Carol City , REPENTANCE  , CERTIFIED AIGA , NIMSTER64 , Uncle Ruckus , painloc21 ,  214Tex , jvasquez , epperson36 , 96ROADMASTER , Str8 Klownin , FORGIVEN , mexican heaven , E , o g switchman , and everyone else 

Great day to have life once again , I tell y'all it looks like a wonderful Thursday . I'm blessed I can see a day full of choices .


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 28 2011, 06:19 AM~20438368
> *Good morning uuurrrbody
> rzarock , be thankful , Lord Duez , servant of christ , Carol City , REPENTANCE  , CERTIFIED AIGA , NIMSTER64 , Uncle Ruckus , painloc21 ,  214Tex , jvasquez , epperson36 , 96ROADMASTER , Str8 Klownin , FORGIVEN , mexican heaven , E , o g switchman , and everyone else
> 
> Great day to have life once again , I tell y'all it looks like a wonderful Thursday . I'm blessed I can see a day full of choices .
> *


GOD IS GOOD!! 

HAVE A BLESSED DAY EVERYBODY 

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mexican Heaven

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 28 2011, 07:19 AM~20438368
> *Good morning uuurrrbody
> rzarock , be thankful , Lord Duez , servant of christ , Carol City , REPENTANCE  , CERTIFIED AIGA , NIMSTER64 , Uncle Ruckus , painloc21 ,  214Tex , jvasquez , epperson36 , 96ROADMASTER , Str8 Klownin , FORGIVEN , mexican heaven , E , o g switchman , and everyone else
> 
> Great day to have life once again , I tell y'all it looks like a wonderful Thursday . I'm blessed I can see a day full of choices .
> *


good morning god bless :angel: :wave:


----------



## Mexican Heaven

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 27 2011, 05:46 PM~20433909
> *this isnt even the tip of the iceberg,satanic/mason symbols all over the US currency,secret symbols on daily US goods,secret societys within the government,CIA/UFO cover-ups etc. the list is a mile long...more conspiracies than religious in my opinion. :0
> *


have you seen the blue beam project you know how in the bible it says well meet him in the clouds well they are starting yo project jesus on the cross in the sky they are trying to make a false rapture so if someone has to tell you that jesus is here don't believe it for you will know


----------



## 214Tex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEiWg8T0n1o...be_gdata_player







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zTt8jnEIaM...be_gdata_player


I apologize for posting this but it moved me in a very unusual way last night . I know I have seen pictures in the clouds but not quite like this . Does anyone feel that this might be a hoax ??


----------



## DIPN714

> BIG AL SAID IT</span>


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 28 2011, 08:46 AM~20438677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEiWg8T0n1o...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zTt8jnEIaM...be_gdata_player
> I apologize for posting this but it moved me in a very unusual way last night . I know I have seen pictures in the clouds but not quite like this . Does anyone feel that this might be a hoax ??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Jesus was in my toast this morning. :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 02:52 AM~20437843
> *If you know Jesus, you know God the father. But... you dont/wont read. So stop whining. THERES NO CRYING IN LOWRIDING!!! AND CERTAINLY NOT IN HEAVEN!
> 
> Even your false "secret" movie tells you that! keep having a bad attitude and outlook and life, and thats where you'll remain in it! the secret the "secret" doesn't know, is its also where you'll find yourself on the other side!   Get right before you go night night!!
> 
> :angel:
> *


So what you're saying is, no I cant speak to him and neither can anybody else. Doesn't anybody have a phone number for this god guy. Email address? Blackberry pin?


----------



## FORGIVEN

A PRAYER FOR TODAY Heavenly Father, thank You for Your favor and blessing in my life. Thank You for cleansing me and making me new. Your Word says that You will withhold no good thing from me because I walk blamelessly before You by the blood of Jesus. I receive it by faith and thank You for Your goodness. In Jesus’ Name, Amen.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 28 2011, 07:46 AM~20438677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEiWg8T0n1o...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zTt8jnEIaM...be_gdata_player
> I apologize for posting this but it moved me in a very unusual way last night . I know I have seen pictures in the clouds but not quite like this . Does anyone feel that this might be a hoax ??
> *


im glad you posted this tex,extreme religious fanatics at its best...and yes,the "devil" image was proven to be a photoshopped..


----------



## be thankful

BTW..we are all born "atheist"..its conditioning,surroundings and they way you were raised, makes you who you are today..


----------



## Mexican Heaven

Otti-82jEAc&sns

I believe it :angry:  since I watched this video I stopped listening to mainstream radio nothing but jesus music :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 28 2011, 08:17 AM~20438862
> *So what you're saying is, no I cant speak to him and neither can anybody else. Doesn't anybody have a phone number for this god guy. Email address? Blackberry pin?
> *


NoooNonono noooo. Thats not what I or He said at all. All you have to do is give Him a moment of silence, completely focus you body, spirit, and mind on Him, (best to get on your knee's) and simply PRAY to Him. Confess your sins, and ask for forgiveness, and ask for Jesus Christ to come into your heart... after that, make known to Him what it is you need(biggest, that you say you want to know Him, because thats what He as well wants Most!). When you pray, MEAN IT!

-But when you are done, BE PATIENT, and you must have Faith. If you do not give Him a chance, you really aren't giving yourself a chance. And trust me, you WILL get an answer.. you probably wont be ready for it! Live day by day expecting Him to be revealed to you. Then you will see ..hehe... :cheesy: were not crazy after all :biggrin: 

God Bless you fam.

ps- Nothing works faster than prayer. The Holy Spirit is faster that sound, electricity, or even thought alone.
-Nothing is more important to God(THE FATHER) than His children trusting in Him. Faith is your only way of proving you do love Him and trust in Him. Jesus has made the way. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 28 2011, 09:23 AM~20439296
> *BTW..we are all born "atheist"..its conditioning,surroundings and they way you were raised, makes you who you are today..
> *


really? how can you disclaim something you dont know about? being you believe people only learn of God being alive through word of the next mans mouth?

Read the Bible dude, and learn what the spirit is. Not wikipedia, i said THE BIBLE.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Ephesians 3

14For this cause I bow my knees unto the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ,

15Of whom the whole family in heaven and earth is named,

16That he would grant you, according to the riches of his glory, to be strengthened with might by his Spirit in the inner man;

17That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye, being rooted and grounded in love,

18May be able to comprehend with all saints what is the breadth, and length, and depth, and height;

19And to know the love of Christ, which passeth knowledge, that ye might be filled with all the fulness of God.

20Now unto him that is able to do exceeding abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that worketh in us,

21Unto him be glory in the church by Christ Jesus throughout all ages, world without end. Amen.

Oooh wEee! :angel: :angel: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Apr 28 2011, 10:22 AM~20439665
> *Otti-82jEAc&sns
> 
> I believe it  :angry:   since I watched this video I stopped listening to mainstream radio nothing but jesus music  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :yes: :angel: 

x2! I was doin real bad with music again for that last "few"(more) months, and just the other day had to erase it ALL, and rebuild mi library with all that new good stuff. Lecrae's new CD is cool, cant wait till Trip Lee drops a new one! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@Apr 28 2011, 10:36 AM~20439766


OOP! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 28 2011, 09:15 AM~20439245
> *A PRAYER FOR TODAY Heavenly Father, thank You for Your favor and blessing in my life. Thank You for cleansing me and making me new. Your Word says that You will withhold no good thing from me because I walk blamelessly before You by the blood of Jesus. I receive it by faith and thank You for Your goodness. In Jesus’ Name, Amen.
> *


Amen. :angel:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 10:41 AM~20439793
> *READ THE BIBLE MAN.. DANG! ALL THE  ANSWERS YOU NEED ARE IN THERE!!! THAT ANSWERS IN THE BEGINNING OF IT!   :biggrin:
> *


repentance read the name on the quote you just posted.


----------



## Mexican Heaven

> NbxjYFVlZcc&sns
> 
> lecrae is the bomb !! this jam makes me repent of my sins each timei hear it because this was me at a certain time in my life :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@Apr 28 2011, 10:50 AM~20439839
> *repentance read the name on the quote you just posted.
> *



AWW SNAPPLE! MY BAD BRO LOL!


----------



## guacamole61

http://youtu.be/aJeSi1Eh_V0 THIS SONG IS SLAPPIN!!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> BIG AL SAID IT</span>
> 
> 
> 
> YOYOYOYOYOOOOO WUT UP BIG AL! :wave: When yo gonna come back out to Vegas and serve somethin mang!?? I dont got my camera no more, but I still got my eyes lol.
> ANGELBOY's waitin for you! BIG-0 SAID IT! HAHA!
> 
> Build anotha hopper to brotha! I know you got the loot!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Apr 28 2011, 11:58 AM~20440235
> *http://youtu.be/aJeSi1Eh_V0 THIS SONG IS SLAPPIN!!!!!
> *


Coo! thanks for the link mafia! Never heard of this bro b4. Always glad to have something new to slam and dip out to, IN THE NAAAME OF YESHUA!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Apr 28 2011, 11:58 AM~20440235
> *http://youtu.be/aJeSi1Eh_V0 THIS SONG IS SLAPPIN!!!!!
> *


You just guided me to my new fav rapper bro! His songs are on point!!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 10:26 AM~20439691
> *ps-  Nothing works faster than prayer. The Holy Spirit is faster that sound, electricity, or even thought alone.
> *


How fast is the holy spirit?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 10:28 AM~20439704
> *really? how can you disclaim something you dont know about? being you believe people only learn of God being alive through word of the next mans mouth?
> 
> Read the Bible dude, and learn what the spirit is. Not wikipedia, i said THE BIBLE.
> *


So instead they learn of god being alive through word of the next man's pen?...how is that any different? Gospels were written by men then hand picked by men to become what is now the holy bible. The bible is man written words. You're basing your life on words that men wrote down.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 28 2011, 06:10 AM~20438343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maaaan , who taught you how to spoke  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 10:28 AM~20439704
> *really? how can you disclaim something you dont know about? being you believe people only learn of God being alive through word of the next mans mouth?
> 
> Read the Bible dude, and learn what the spirit is. Not wikipedia, i said THE BIBLE.
> *


what am i disclaiming?....are you saying you were "born' christian?..i dont "wikipedia" anything!. and the bible is irrelevant to the statement,can you answer from you're mind,and not a book full of fairytales?. :wow:


----------



## guacamole61

http://youtu.be/DsHFjXhBRiI CHECK OT BIZZLE. GOD OVER MONEY!


----------



## guacamole61

http://youtu.be/RZoSiDDja0Y THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE SONGS FOR THE SUMMER!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 28 2011, 12:35 PM~20440480
> *So instead they learn of god being alive through word of the next man's pen?...how is that any different? Gospels were written by men then hand picked by men to become what is now the holy bible. The bible is man written words. You're basing your life on words that men wrote down.
> *


^--That... is what.. YOU, think.

Im cool trying to explain man. Its like talking to a washing machine. You dont care, you just want to toss everything around and scramble it up. I still love you tho. So ill still be praying for you.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 28 2011, 12:50 PM~20440598
> *what am i disclaiming?....are you saying you were "born' christian?..i dont "wikipedia" anything!. and the bible is irrelevant to the statement,can you answer from you're mind,and not a book full of fairytales?. :wow:
> *


Athiesm is dis-claiming God "or" a religion that believes in God. Everyone is born with a spirit, which provides since. Look as i said, try reading instead of pulling dumb claims like that out your uncleaned butt. Seriously that was a retarded statement.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 12:07 PM~20440285
> *You just guided me to my new fav rapper bro!  His songs are on point!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 01:08 PM~20440713
> *^--That... is what.. YOU, think.
> 
> Im cool trying to explain man. Its like talking to a washing machine. You dont care, you just want to toss everything around and scramble it up. I still love you tho. So ill still be praying for you.
> *


Was the bible written by men? YES OR NO. 


Do you think it magically appeared, completed and ready to read? YES OR NO.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 01:12 PM~20440746
> *Athiesm is dis-claiming God "or" a religion that believes in God. Everyone is born with a spirit, which provides since. Look as i said, try reading instead of pulling dumb claims like that out your uncleaned butt. Seriously that was a retarded statement.
> *


retarded statements?..try reading yours again!..making fun of others,wont make you pretty..


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 02:12 PM~20440746
> *Athiesm is dis-claiming God "or" a religion that believes in God. Everyone is born with a spirit, which provides since. Look as i said, try reading instead of pulling dumb claims like that out your uncleaned butt. Seriously that was a retarded statement.
> *


It's sense, since has to do with time.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 10:28 AM~20439704
> *really? how can you disclaim something you dont know about? being you believe people only learn of God being alive through word of the next mans mouth?
> 
> Read the Bible dude, and learn what the spirit is. Not wikipedia, i said THE BIBLE.
> *


is that you're answer to everything "read the bible"!..i dont believe in it so why would i read it?..im not telling you to read an atheist book right?..do you not get that part? :happysad:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 11:26 AM~20439691
> *NoooNonono noooo.  Thats not what I or He said at all.  All you have to do is give Him a moment of silence, completely focus you body, spirit, and mind on Him, (best to get on your knee's) and simply PRAY to Him. Confess your sins, and ask for forgiveness, and ask for Jesus Christ to come into your heart... after that, make known to Him what it is you need(biggest, that you say you want to know Him, because thats what He as well wants Most!).      When you pray, MEAN IT!
> 
> -But when you are done, BE PATIENT, and you must have Faith. If you do not give Him a chance, you really aren't giving yourself a chance. And trust me, you WILL get an answer.. you probably wont be ready for it!    Live day by day expecting Him to be revealed to you. Then you will see ..hehe... :cheesy:  were not crazy after all :biggrin:
> 
> God Bless you fam.
> 
> ps-  Nothing works faster than prayer. The Holy Spirit is faster that sound, electricity, or even thought alone.
> -Nothing is more important to God(THE FATHER) than His children trusting in Him. Faith is your only way of proving you do love Him and trust in Him. Jesus has made the way. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Electricity and thought are the same thing, neither of which are very fast. 

You have never spoken to god. The only people that have, are lying about it or delusional. You can speak to a character in a book, but you cannont get a reply. This is why you have never been spoken to by a god.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 28 2011, 10:15 AM~20439245
> *A PRAYER FOR TODAY Heavenly Father, thank You for Your favor and blessing in my life. Thank You for cleansing me and making me new. Your Word says that You will withhold no good thing from me because I walk blamelessly before You by the blood of Jesus. I receive it by faith and thank You for Your goodness. In Jesus’ Name, Amen.
> *


Say that in Aramaic please.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 28 2011, 01:32 PM~20440870
> *Was the bible written by men? YES OR NO.
> Do you think it magically appeared, completed and ready to read? YES OR NO.
> *


BY GODLY men in the time of GOD and JESUS and then the holy spirit that's how it became to be . 

Before tv , radio ,  Internet and word of mouth by people you have no confidence in . There is a difference in reading studying and learning it and allowing the holy spirit to speak to you instead of being a word of mouth  believer in everything one here's  . I could tell you your holy and saved but that doesn't mean it's true or your going to believe it !!  

Why ??? Because you don't know me and you have no confidence in my words


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 28 2011, 02:03 PM~20441097
> *retarded statements?..try reading yours again!..making fun of others,wont make you pretty..
> *


I wasn't making fun, i was again stating the truth. And im not gay, i dont want to be pretty...


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 28 2011, 02:25 PM~20441237
> *Electricity and thought are the same thing, neither of which are very fast.
> 
> You have never spoken to god. The only people that have, are lying about it or delusional. You can speak to a character in a book, but you cannont get a reply. This is why you have never been spoken to by a god.
> *



Aint my issue I tried. Like the rest of my comment FOR you said, your not giving yourself a chance. Why stay in a room of delusional people? Whats your purpose in here? what is your supposing gain of trying to make us believe in nothing? 
Get a life=Have a point. Not making fun.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 28 2011, 02:21 PM~20441211
> *is that you're answer to everything "read the bible"!..i dont believe in it so why would i read it?..im not telling you to read an atheist book right?..do you not get that part?  :happysad:
> *


I understand you are claiming you dont believe in what you dont know. What makes it retarded, is your also showing your ignorance in knocking what you dont know about either. You dont get your OWN parts.

---Prayers commencing for you RIGHT NOW---


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 28 2011, 02:25 PM~20441237
> *Electricity and thought are the same thing, neither of which are very fast.
> 
> You have never spoken to god. The only people that have, are lying about it or delusional. You can speak to a character in a book, but you cannont get a reply. This is why you have never been spoken to by a god.
> *


( Electricity and thought are NOT the same thing, of which one is very fast ) 

WET YOUR FINGER AND THEN STICK IT IN THE ELECTRIC OUTLET ,,, if you survive let me know what you think .

( This is why you have never been spoken to by a god )

I have everyday , I get spoken too on a daily basis ,perhaps it's you that hasn't been spoken to WHY , your not in the right frame of mind that would attract the spirit to speak to you .

Not to offend you but he that seeks it finds it and that is very common sense


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 28 2011, 01:32 PM~20440870
> *Was the bible written by men? YES OR NO.
> Do you think it magically appeared, completed and ready to read? YES OR NO.
> *



ugghhhh...

the 10 COMMANDMENTS.. WERE WRITTEN BY THE FINGER OF GOD ON STONE, WHICH WAS SAID TO BE IN A FLAME.

THE WORD OF GOD, !!HOLY BIBLE!! WAS WRITTEN BY MORE THAN 1 MAN, WITH THE SPIRIT OF GOD.

MOST OF WHICH NEVER MET, AND WERE SEPERATED BY HUNDREDS OF YEARS OF LIFE... SUPRISING HOW ALL MATCHES UP AND SEEMS THE SAME. ACCURACY IS A MOTHA FOR PROOF AINT IT?? 
"BUT IM SUURE YOU ALREADY KNEW THAAAT!" -Ace Ventura

Too bad for you knockers its the ONLY book that for tells the past and the future without a miss.

How fast is the Spirit? Well while the people you follow are still trying to figure out how to stop time and time travel, God's shaking his head at you wondering what makes you feel you can control what He created.
As i already said. Its faster than your thoughts.

Ill post THE SCRIPTURE backing MY words to you LATER. I gotta go get my gifts from GOD now... MY KIDS!! BYE!


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 28 2011, 08:16 AM~20438851
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Jesus was in my toast this morning.  :wow:
> *


You know bread is dry you should be very thankful you didn't croke over today when you were eating Jesus this morning.

Would you like me to give you a Prophecy ? This topic is like a chapter full of pages and me and you know already which page your going to make the biggest fool out of yourself


----------



## be thankful

we can debate all day long.bottom line christianity dropped 15% last year,and atheist (which i am not) is on the rise...just stating FACTS,nothing more...


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Apr 28 2011, 02:53 PM~20441426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ugghhhh...
> 
> the 10 COMMANDMENTS.. WERE WRITTEN BY THE FINGER OF GOD ON STONE, WHICH WAS SAID TO BE IN A FLAME.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 10 commandments isn't the bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 02:53 PM~20441426
> *THE WORD OF GOD, !!HOLY BIBLE!! WAS WRITTEN BY MORE THAN 1 MAN, WITH THE SPIRIT OF GOD.
> 
> MOST OF WHICH NEVER MET, AND WERE SEPERATED BY HUNDREDS OF YEARS OF LIFE... SUPRISING HOW ALL MATCHES UP AND SEEMS THE SAME. ACCURACY IS A MOTHA FOR PROOF AINT IT??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COME ON OTIS! You know it matches up because the Romans voted on what the holy bible would contain. You know better then that. The bible wasn't published in heaven and it didn't magically appear completed on earth. Do you think it's possible the god inspired men misinterpreted the spirit of god?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 02:53 PM~20441426
> *How fast is the Spirit?  Well while the people you follow are still trying to figure out how to stop time and time travel, God's shaking his head at you wondering what makes you feel you can control what He created.
> As  i already said. Its faster than your thoughts.
> *


What does the speed of the holy spirit have to do with time travel and stopping time? Why can't you ever just answer a simple question? I'll write it again:

HOW FAST IS THE HOLY SPIRIT? Choose your units (miles/hr, km/hr, ft/sec, etc.)

You claim to know that it's faster that the speed of sound which has been measured. Basically, I'm calling you're bluff. You have no idea how fast the holy spirit is. Nowhere is it defined so you're statement that it's faster than everything is human spin.

As far as me "following" people trying to figure out time travel goes, I'm not sure what you're trying to say. Do you think I'm worshipping them like you worship jesus?

If I seem like a washing machine it's because I don't get an answer to my question. I get round about bullshitting full of accusations and banter. Remember...you don't have to answer since you're not here for that. I'm calling you out on that too though. I think you are.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex+Apr 28 2011, 03:50 PM~20441402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ( Electricity and thought are NOT the same thing, of which one is very fast )
> 
> WET YOUR FINGER AND THEN STICK IT IN THE ELECTRIC OUTLET ,,, if you survive let me know what you think .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think electricity can kill you? It's because it takes the place of the precise electrical current used by your brain to tell your organs to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 28 2011, 03:25 PM~20441237
> *Electricity and thought are the same thing, neither of which are very fast.
> 
> You have never spoken to god. The only people that have, are lying about it or delusional. You can speak to a character in a book, but you cannont get a reply. This is why you have never been spoken to by a god.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214Tex_@Apr 28 2011, 03:50 PM~20441402
> *I have everyday , I get spoken too on a daily basis ,perhaps it's you that hasn't been spoken to WHY , your not in the right frame of mind that would attract the spirit to speak to you .
> 
> Not to offend you but he that seeks it finds it and that is very common sense
> *


 Which one are you?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 03:53 PM~20441426
> *ugghhhh...
> 
> the 10 COMMANDMENTS.. WERE WRITTEN BY THE FINGER OF GOD ON STONE, WHICH WAS SAID TO BE IN A FLAME.
> 
> THE WORD OF GOD, !!HOLY BIBLE!! WAS WRITTEN BY MORE THAN 1 MAN, WITH THE SPIRIT OF GOD.
> 
> MOST OF WHICH NEVER MET, AND WERE SEPERATED BY HUNDREDS OF YEARS OF LIFE... SUPRISING HOW ALL MATCHES UP AND SEEMS THE SAME. ACCURACY IS A MOTHA FOR PROOF AINT IT??
> "BUT IM SUURE YOU ALREADY KNEW THAAAT!" -Ace Ventura
> 
> Too bad for you knockers its the ONLY book that for tells the past and the future without a miss.
> 
> How fast is the Spirit?  Well while the people you follow are still trying to figure out how to stop time and time travel, God's shaking his head at you wondering what makes you feel you can control what He created.
> As  i already said. Its faster than your thoughts.
> 
> Ill post THE SCRIPTURE backing MY words to you LATER. I gotta go get my gifts from GOD now... MY KIDS!! BYE!
> *


 :biggrin: People arent trying to figure out time travel. It's been documented. Proven, not theory.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 01:12 PM~20440746
> *Athiesm is dis-claiming God "or" a religion that believes in God. Everyone is born with a spirit, which provides since. Look as i said, try reading instead of pulling dumb claims like that out your uncleaned butt. Seriously that was a retarded statement.
> *





> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 02:39 PM~20441326
> *I wasn't making fun, i was again stating the truth. And im not gay, i dont want to be pretty...
> *


i wasnt calling you gay..you were the one talking about guys butts...not me.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 28 2011, 03:54 PM~20441836
> *we can debate all day long.bottom line christianity dropped 15% last year,and atheist (which i am not) is on the rise...just stating FACTS,nothing more...
> *


..choose you're religion wisely...


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 28 2011, 04:20 PM~20442006
> *Why do you think electricity can kill you? It's because it takes the place of the precise electrical current used by your brain to tell your organs to work.
> Which one are you?
> *


The one your NOT :biggrin: 

I dare you to stick your finger in the electric outlet


----------



## 214Tex

I hate to agree with you bro but really that is true . The decline in Christianity is getting smaller and smaller . But even that was the given plan I'm sure otherwise it wouldn't have been written ,,, Many are called but few are chosen  ,,,, we will all get our chance to know . 

I hope to be gone when the government RFID arrives otherwise known as the ( GPS i know where your at ) human chip is forced upon me . For those left behind no need to worry folks about bad credit cause that tracker chip will definitely give you good credit . Remember it will be government and bank operated . There will be no late payments , next week aaaauuh no immediate deductions so there good credit folks you may not eat but yo bills will be caught up  :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 28 2011, 05:54 PM~20442222
> *I dare you to stick your finger in the electric outlet
> *


I heard from a bunch of east Texans that if you stick a fork in the dryer outlet, you get to meet god. Tell him I say hello. :wave:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 28 2011, 05:56 PM~20442236
> *I hate to agree with you bro but really that is true . The decline in Christianity is getting smaller and smaller . But even that was the given plan I'm sure otherwise it wouldn't have been written ,,, Many are called but few are chosen  ,,,, we will all get our chance to know .
> 
> I hope to be gone when the government RFID arrives otherwise known as the ( GPS i know where your at ) human chip is forced upon me . For those left behind no need to worry folks about bad credit cause that tracker chip will definitely give you good credit . Remember it will be government and bank operated . There will be no late payments , next week aaaauuh no immediate deductions so there good credit folks you may not eat but yo bills will be caught up  :biggrin:
> *


What kind of ancient cell phone do you have that either Google or Apple aren't tracking your every move? :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 28 2011, 02:28 PM~20441259
> *Say that in Aramaic please.
> *


Would you accept it or understand it better? :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 28 2011, 07:28 PM~20442893
> *Would you accept it or understand it better?  :uh:
> *


Makes sense to speak to somebody in their own language.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 28 2011, 06:43 PM~20443012
> *Makes sense to speak to somebody in their own language.
> *


God speaks all languages! 



Christianity Score one! Duece fail!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

NC checking in (storms and tornadoes!) we broke and dented ! But not beaten! Keep us eastern and mid states in your prayers!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 28 2011, 09:31 PM~20444670
> *NC checking in (storms and tornadoes!) we broke and dented ! But not beaten! Keep us eastern and mid states in your prayers!
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## freddy915

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 28 2011, 10:31 PM~20444670
> *NC checking in (storms and tornadoes!) we broke and dented ! But not beaten! Keep us eastern and mid states in your prayers!
> *


What you talkin about? God has a plan for you and it includes storms and tornadoes. You really gonna tell god how to do his job? :wow:


----------



## be thankful




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 28 2011, 11:32 PM~20445522
> *What you talkin about? God has a plan for you and it includes storms and tornadoes. You really gonna tell god how to do his job? :wow:
> *


Might be. All I ask is mercy and grace! And so far. My famly has got it! Who knows. 
Christian score 2 !


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 29 2011, 07:42 AM~20446119
> *Might be. All I ask is mercy and grace! And so far. My famly has got it! Who knows.
> Christian score 2 !
> *


So you come on this website, talk shit and say "fuck you" to people, talk about fighting people, you steal, etc. And then ask for mercy and grace and you expect it to be OK.


I'm sure when something bad happens to your family your gonna know its because you are a fake christian, typical hypocrite piece of garbage.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Accually. My famly has had it bad. Mom just got healed and my legs been shutting down. I just don't harp on that! And NC topic is bar talk! If you ever go to a show. You would know that! So kick rocks troll - demon!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 29 2011, 07:57 AM~20446136
> *Accually. My famly has had it bad. Mom just got healed and my legs been shutting down. I just don't harp on that! And NC topic is bar talk! If you ever go to a show. You would know that! So kick rocks troll - demon!
> *


It's not bar talk you moron. A lot of those guys really want to hurt you, myself included. I've been to PLENTY of shows and you have been hiding over a year. I am at 99.9% of all NC, SC, VA & TN shows. You haven't been to any lately, and trust me when I say this, at just about every show at least one person is looking for you to fight you. Now u trying to use your legs as an excuse or to get sympathy, ain't gonna work tho. I hope you show up at cinco. 


Here's an idea, get a job, stop being a fat slob and your legs will quit trying to commit suicide.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lie! Use real name then demon!


----------



## Mexican Heaven

HMc38lt9e80&feature
good morning brothas !! praise him !!


----------



## 214Tex

Just in case you didn't know let me tell you what the biggest laugh of the week was :

To all you so called non-believers
To you so called non-religious folks 
To all you so called atheists
( and it's okay with me it's a choice )

It's so funny










That when you mock god you still have his name in your mouth , when your on the Internet searching for something to use to humiliate god you still have  his name in your mouth . When you get up in this thread to talk about others and there god you still have his name in your mouth . Because you are such non believers you have more of his name in your mouth than a believer .










When Jesus appears in your toast guess what ,,,, you still have his name in your mouth 

So come on back today and talk about the god you hate so much , mock his name and game 

PUT HIS MEMORY AND HIS FAME BACK IN YOUR MOUTH - God ,,, thank you for using them to  bless us the faith believers


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 29 2011, 08:38 AM~20446239
> *Lie! Use real name then demon!
> *


The only lies are told by you.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 29 2011, 07:08 AM~20446524
> *Just in case you didn't know let me tell you what the biggest laugh of the week was :
> 
> To all you so called non-believers
> To you so called non-religious folks
> To all you so called atheists
> ( and it's okay with me it's a choice )
> 
> It's so funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That when you mock god you still have his name in your mouth , when your on the Internet searching for something to use to humiliate god you still have  his name in your mouth . When you get up in this thread to talk about others and there god you still have his name in your mouth . Because you are such non believers you have more of his name in your mouth than a believer .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Jesus appears in your toast guess what ,,,, you still have his name in your mouth
> 
> So come on back today and talk about the god you hate so much , mock his name and game
> 
> PUT HIS MEMORY AND HIS FAME BACK IN YOUR MOUTH - God ,,, thank you for using them to  bless us the faith believers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hahaha!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 29 2011, 08:08 AM~20446524
> *Just in case you didn't know let me tell you what the biggest laugh of the week was :
> 
> To all you so called non-believers
> To you so called non-religious folks
> To all you so called atheists
> ( and it's okay with me it's a choice )
> 
> It's so funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That when you mock god you still have his name in your mouth , when your on the Internet searching for something to use to humiliate god you still have  his name in your mouth . When you get up in this thread to talk about others and there god you still have his name in your mouth . Because you are such non believers you have more of his name in your mouth than a believer .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Jesus appears in your toast guess what ,,,, you still have his name in your mouth
> 
> So come on back today and talk about the god you hate so much , mock his name and game
> 
> PUT HIS MEMORY AND HIS FAME BACK IN YOUR MOUTH - God ,,, thank you for using them to  bless us the faith believers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I discuss religion everyday with anybody who will listen to it, I also read the bible every day. :dunno:


----------



## be thankful

not a huge stern fan,but this is golden...


----------



## 214Tex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvP69zssMvs...be_gdata_player

he he he it's fun catching fish . You know Sir Jesus caught fish too Sir he used it to bless his people with it .

 Saved overnight Sir ? It's okay no need to fairytale Sir no one is going to be mad at you,,,, you can say his name as many times as you want Sir . :biggrin:


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 29 2011, 12:35 PM~20448314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvP69zssMvs...be_gdata_player
> 
> he he he it's fun catching fish . You know Sir Jesus caught fish too Sir he used it to bless his people with it .
> 
> Saved overnight Sir ? It's okay no need to fairytale Sir no one is going to be mad at you,,,, you can say his name as many times as you want Sir .  :biggrin:
> *


is the video in reverse?..the splash at the end was too obvious.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@Apr 29 2011, 01:37 PM~20448687
> *is the video in reverse?..the splash at the end was too obvious.
> *


 :biggrin: it's fishermans magic


----------



## FORGIVEN

A PRAYER FOR TODAY Heavenly Father, I bless You and thank You for Your goodness and faithfulness in my life. I receive Your promises as truth, no matter what is going on around me. Fill me with joy and peace as I hold fast to Your promises for me. In Jesus’ Name. Amen


----------



## rzarock




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 28 2011, 04:22 PM~20442019
> *:biggrin: People arent trying to figure out time travel. It's been documented. Proven, not theory.
> *











your silly


----------



## Mexican Heaven

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 29 2011, 05:22 PM~20449675
> *A PRAYER FOR TODAY Heavenly Father, I bless You and thank You for Your goodness and faithfulness in my life. I receive Your promises as truth, no matter what is going on around me. Fill me with joy and peace as I hold fast to Your promises for me. In Jesus’ Name. Amen
> *


Amen !


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 29 2011, 06:22 PM~20449675
> *A PRAYER FOR TODAY Heavenly Father, I bless You and thank You for Your goodness and faithfulness in my life. I receive Your promises as truth, no matter what is going on around me. Fill me with joy and peace as I hold fast to Your promises for me. In Jesus’ Name. Amen
> *


IN JESUS NAME Amen and all of Gods people say AMEN.... = ) :biggrin: :cheesy:  :werd: :nicoderm: :h5: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mexican Heaven_@Apr 30 2011, 01:20 AM~20452418
> *Amen !
> *


 :biggrin: JESUS IS ALIVE..... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I LOVE YOU LORD GOD ALL MIGHTY. THANK YOU JESUS FOR DIEING ON THE CROSS FOR MY SINS.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Apr 28 2011, 10:41 AM~20439793-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by servant of [email protected] 28 2011, 10:36 AM~20439766
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOP! :0 :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REPENTANCE_@Apr 28 2011, 11:58 AM~20440233
> *AWW SNAPPLE! MY BAD BRO LOL!
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 29 2011, 07:40 PM~20450386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your silly
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 30 2011, 12:57 AM~20452583-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: JESUS IS *ALIVE*..... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Apr 30 2011, 01:06 AM~20452611
> *I LOVE YOU LORD GOD ALL MIGHTY. THANK YOU JESUS FOR DIEING ON THE CROSS FOR MY SINS.
> *


 :squint:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 29 2011, 04:22 PM~20449675
> *A PRAYER FOR TODAY Heavenly Father, I bless You and thank You for Your goodness and faithfulness in my life. I receive Your promises as truth, no matter what is going on around me. Fill me with joy and peace as I hold fast to Your promises for me. In Jesus’ Name. Amen
> *


AMEN!!


----------



## servant of christ

Galatians 6:7-8 

7 Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. A man reaps what he sows. 8 Whoever sows to please their flesh, from the flesh will reap destruction; whoever sows to please the Spirit, from the Spirit will reap eternal life.


----------



## servant of christ

Give me eyes to see, O God, all the many wonderful ways you are providing for me and graciously providing the abundance you have poured into my life. I confess that my vision is shortsighted and narrow. I need to see the panoramic view of your graciousness. Yet the "little" part of your blessings that I am able to recognize is lavish, gracious, and fulfilling. I know you have blessed me with many more things that I do not see. Thank you for being so generous! In Jesus' name! Amen.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@Apr 30 2011, 10:52 AM~20454081
> *Galatians 6:7-8
> 
> 7 Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. A man reaps what he sows. 8 Whoever sows to please their flesh, from the flesh will reap destruction; whoever sows to please the Spirit, from the Spirit will reap eternal life.
> *


uhhh huh! Christ on mine!! :0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@Apr 30 2011, 11:09 AM~20454160
> *Give me eyes to see, O God, all the many wonderful ways you are providing for me and graciously providing the abundance you have poured into my life. I confess that my vision is shortsighted and narrow. I need to see the panoramic view of your graciousness. Yet the "little" part of your blessings that I am able to recognize is lavish, gracious, and fulfilling. I know you have blessed me with many more things that I do not see. Thank you for being so generous! In Jesus' name! Amen.
> *


AMEN! :worship: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@Apr 30 2011, 12:09 PM~20454160
> *Give me eyes to see, O God, all the many wonderful ways you are providing for me and graciously providing the abundance you have poured into my life. I confess that my vision is shortsighted and narrow. I need to see the panoramic view of your graciousness. Yet the "little" part of your blessings that I am able to recognize is lavish, gracious, and fulfilling. I know you have blessed me with many more things that I do not see. Thank you for being so generous! In Jesus' name! Amen.
> *



Amen :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Need prayer for USA! They got what. And who they been looking for! Now let's hope and pray for peace! Please!


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOD BLESS JESUS IS ALIVE :cheesy:


----------



## alonzo




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 30 2011, 11:26 AM~20453778
> *:squint:
> *


 :biggrin: HE LIVES INOUR HEARTS :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 1 2011, 10:00 PM~20462793
> *Need prayer for USA! They got what. And who they been looking for! Now let's hope and pray for peace! Please!
> *


What you talking about. They killed somebody who did the work of god. Right now those dudes that flew the planes are in paradise with a bunch of virgins. :uh:


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 1 2011, 10:10 PM~20463567
> *What you talking about. They killed somebody who did the work of god. Right now those dudes that flew the planes are in paradise with a bunch of virgins. :uh:
> *


..sad but true. :happysad:


----------



## be thankful

RELIGIOUS AND POLITICAL BELIEFS TO THE SIDE..ITS NICE TO SEE THE HOME TEAM SCORE A HOMERUN...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 1 2011, 10:10 PM~20463567
> *What you talking about. They killed somebody who did the work of god. Right now those dudes that flew the planes are in paradise with a bunch of virgins. :uh:
> *


His god was in his own mind!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 1 2011, 10:10 PM~20463567
> *What you talking about. They killed somebody who did the work of god. Right now those dudes that flew the planes are in paradise with a bunch of virgins. :uh:
> *


His god was in his own mind!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 2 2011, 12:10 AM~20463567
> *What you talking about. They killed somebody who did the work of god. Right now those dudes that flew the planes are in paradise with a bunch of virgins. :uh:
> *


Your so silly.LOL....


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 1 2011, 11:37 PM~20463775
> *His god was in his own mind!
> *


Yep that where gods are.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 1 2011, 11:46 PM~20463819
> *Your so silly.LOL....
> *


Right because growing wings and living in outer space with your ancestors makes way more sense.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 2 2011, 12:37 AM~20463775
> *His god was in his own mind!
> *


DUDE REALLY? YOUR SELF RIGHTOUS ALSO. STOP LIEING TO YOUR SELF.. YOU NEED TO CHECK YOUR OWN SELF HOMEBOY. STOP TRYING TO PLEASE EVERYONE.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 2 2011, 12:49 AM~20463839
> *Right because growing wings and living in outer space with your ancestors makes way more sense.
> *


LOL I love it.... Maybe I will see you there... just maybe if you accept JESUS into your heart..... just maybe homie...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@May 2 2011, 12:14 AM~20463615
> *RELIGIOUS AND POLITICAL BELIEFS TO THE SIDE..ITS NICE TO SEE THE HOME TEAM SCORE A HOMERUN...
> *


dudes been dead. Obama trying to get votes. not mine thats for sure.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 2 2011, 01:58 AM~20463918
> *DUDE REALLY? YOUR SELF RIGHTOUS ALSO. STOP LIEING TO YOUR SELF.. YOU NEED TO CHECK YOUR OWN SELF HOMEBOY. STOP TRYING TO PLEASE EVERYONE.
> *


96ROADMASTER is obviously one of gods mistakes, he is the ONLY person who doesn't see him as an annoying screw up and nothing more than a burden on society.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 1 2011, 10:58 PM~20463918
> *DUDE REALLY? YOUR SELF RIGHTOUS ALSO. STOP LIEING TO YOUR SELF.. YOU NEED TO CHECK YOUR OWN SELF HOMEBOY. STOP TRYING TO PLEASE EVERYONE.
> *


 :uh: go judge yourself! I just made a comment didn't say anything about being vise Jesus!


----------



## kiki

HI................


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 2 2011, 06:22 AM~20464685
> *:uh:  go judge yourself! I just made a comment didn't say anything about being vise Jesus!
> *


I am not judging you I am just comenting on your stupidity.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 2 2011, 07:34 AM~20464979
> *I am not judging you I am just comenting on your stupidity.
> *


Kettle > Pot


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 2 2011, 12:02 AM~20463954
> *dudes been dead. Obama trying to get votes. not mine thats for sure.
> *


Doesn't really matter right? We don't need to vote because if it's god's will than Obama will be president. :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 2 2011, 12:00 AM~20463935
> *LOL I love it.... Maybe I will see you there... just maybe if you accept JESUS into your heart..... just maybe homie...
> *


Muslims - Go to paradise and live forever with 72 virgins.
Christians - Go to heaven and live forever with wings. 
Mormons - Become a god and rule over your own planet. 

As far as what happens when you die, I think the mormons are winning this fantasy.


----------



## Koon G da Butler

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 2 2011, 09:25 AM~20465517
> *Muslims - Go to paradise and live forever with 72 virgins.
> Christians - Go to heaven and live forever with wings.
> Mormons - Become a god and rule over your own planet.
> 
> You forgots one
> Noun Believers - Meet da maker of all EVIL
> 
> As far as what happens when you die, I think the mormons are winning this fantasy.
> *


----------



## renegade1

And were are you going Duez being an atheist? Or should I even ask




> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 2 2011, 09:25 AM~20465517
> *Muslims - Go to paradise and live forever with 72 virgins.
> Christians - Go to heaven and live forever with wings.
> Mormons - Become a god and rule over your own planet.
> 
> As far as what happens when you die, I think the mormons are winning this fantasy.
> *


----------



## 214Tex

Thank you God for blessing me with two wonderful parents that believed in you so much it changed my outlook . Thank you for marking my heart and changing the story of my life at the feet of your son Jesus. Thank you for knowing my name and placing it on a drop of blood that your son shed at the cross .

I know i am not perfect and yet I am very grateful to you that I don't think with a worthless heart . I am so grateful to you that I know better than to believe that life is empty , dead and with no meaning , bless those that choose not to know you and have mercy on them in the day you make your face known .

 Amen Amen and in the name of your son Jesus, Amen


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 2 2011, 08:25 AM~20465517
> *Muslims - Go to paradise and live forever with 72 virgins.
> Christians - Go to heaven and live forever with wings.
> Mormons - Become a god and rule over your own planet.
> 
> As far as what happens when you die, I think the mormons are winning this fantasy.
> *


hell-(religions ultimate scare tactic)whores,drugs,fire...and a guy with a pitchfork. ..me and all my friends are taking a party bus there.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@May 2 2011, 09:24 AM~20466013
> *hell-(religions ultimate scare tactic)whores,drugs,fire...and a guy with a pitchfork. ..me and all my friends are taking a party bus there.
> *


have fun. :uh:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 2 2011, 08:25 AM~20465517
> *Muslims - Go to paradise and live forever with 72 virgins.
> Christians - Go to heaven and live forever with wings.
> Mormons - Become a god and rule over your own planet.
> 
> As far as what happens when you die, I think the mormons are winning this fantasy.
> *


who said we are goin to have wings. :uh:


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 1 2011, 11:02 PM~20463954
> *dudes been dead. Obama trying to get votes. not mine thats for sure.
> *


yea probably true,the government has always been decietful!!.funny how they magically get osama,right after the birth certificate drama.the christian groups are claiming jesus for this victory,not the U.S troops!!? if so...why did it take him 10 years to do it? (he all powerful and stuff?)..obama isnt getting my vote either...i think we can do better.. agreed.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@May 2 2011, 09:25 AM~20466020
> *have fun. :uh:
> *


you too..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@May 2 2011, 09:27 AM~20466031
> *who said we are goin to have wings. :uh:
> *


Just himself. He makes up everything as he goes along..


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@May 2 2011, 09:34 AM~20466093
> *you too..
> *


oh i know i will be having fun.with my GOD in HAVEN. :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 2 2011, 09:34 AM~20466100
> *Just himself. He makes up everything as he goes along..
> *


he sure does.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 1 2011, 10:46 PM~20463819
> *Your so silly.LOL....
> *


Thats what i said..


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Koon G da Butler+May 2 2011, 09:33 AM~20465583-->
> 
> 
> 
> You forgots one
> Noun Believers - Meet da maker of all EVIL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't believe in nouns? :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-renegade1_@May 2 2011, 09:39 AM~20465634
> *And were are you going Duez being an atheist? Or should I even ask
> *


I am made of Carbon, Nitrogen, Hydrogen & Oxygen. I always will be right here on earth made of these same elements.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@May 2 2011, 10:27 AM~20466031
> *who said we are goin to have wings. :uh:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 2 2011, 09:50 AM~20465723
> *Thank you God for blessing me with two wonderful parents that believed in you so much it changed my outlook . Thank you for marking my heart and changing the story of my life at the feet of your son Jesus. Thank you for knowing my name and placing it on a drop of blood that your son shed at the cross .
> 
> I know i am not perfect and yet I am very grateful to you that I don't think with a worthless heart . I am so grateful to you that I know better than to believe that life is empty , dead and with no meaning , bless those that choose not to know you and have mercy on them in the day you make your face known .
> 
> Amen Amen and in the name of your son Jesus, Amen
> *


Are you speaking to the god of England? The Christian god is the god of Israel. Speak in his language. :uh:


----------



## Duez

Thank you father for keeping the aliens that you created from invading earth. :worship:


----------



## FORGIVEN

good morning brothers  have a blessed day today


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 2 2011, 10:08 AM~20466334
> *good morning brothers  have a blessed day today
> *


Amen brother you too


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 2 2011, 10:07 AM~20466324
> *Thank you father for keeping the aliens that you created from invading earth. :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you realy think that hurts us .it doesn't.by the way you play on the tennis courts.at your apartments.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+May 2 2011, 09:34 AM~20466100-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by servant of [email protected] 2 2011, 09:27 AM~20466031
> *
> who said we are goin to have wings. :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just himself. He makes up everything as he goes along..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Otis you were all about the wings when roadmaster was talking about it. No wings anymore huh.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 08:15 PM~17828520
> *<!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jun 18 2010, 08:13 PM~17828495
> 
> When the time comes for my name to be read. Trust me you won't even be on my mind! Ill be to happy enjoying my healthy new body, wings, and dancing on streets of gold!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Thats what I'm talkin about! Hard to top that or compare. Im just with you on that one all the way long brother! :biggrin: :biggrin: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## be thankful

if it wasnt for duez and bible quotes,what else would you guys have to talk about?..im off to europe for a few weeks..you kids play nice.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@May 2 2011, 11:00 AM~20466767
> *if it wasnt for duez and bible quotes,what else would you guys have to talk about?..im off to europe for a few weeks..you kids play nice.
> *


duez is your idol now i see.your hero.... :uh:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@May 2 2011, 11:00 AM~20466767
> *if it wasnt for duez and bible quotes,what else would you guys have to talk about?..im off to europe for a few weeks..you kids play nice.
> *


we would be doing the same thing before he came in this thread.duhhhhhhhhh :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@May 2 2011, 11:28 AM~20466470
> *do you realy think that hurts us .it doesn't.by the way you play on the tennis courts.at your apartments.
> *


 :scrutinize: I can't live in an apartment, they wouldn't let me run 220 out to the parking lot.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 2 2011, 01:16 PM~20467790
> *:scrutinize: I can't live in an apartment, they wouldn't let me run 220 out to the parking lot.
> *


That parking lot ain't your problem , the 220 where your soul ends up that might be the problem .


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 2 2011, 01:16 PM~20467790
> *:scrutinize: I can't live in an apartment, they wouldn't let me run 220 out to the parking lot.
> *


 :biggrin: your bill would be higher then all the other units :wow:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 2 2011, 03:10 PM~20468193
> *That parking lot ain't your problem , the 220 where your soul ends up that might be the problem .
> *


I traded my soul for a plasma cutter. Dude got ripped off.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 2 2011, 08:19 AM~20465473
> *Kettle > Pot
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I acually agree!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 2 2011, 05:27 PM~20469525
> *
> *


You on vacation? quite up in here last day or so.


----------



## 214Tex

It's funny how one goes on vacation and the other one is soooo quiet there after











Is it me or is it a conspiracy :0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 4 2011, 08:02 PM~20486098
> *You on vacation? quite up in here last day or so.
> *


Busy doing Newtons work. :worship:


----------



## renegade1

FIG NEWTON? :wow: 



> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2011, 09:12 AM~20489486
> *Busy doing Newtons work. :worship:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+May 5 2011, 08:12 AM~20489486-->
> 
> 
> 
> Busy doing Newtons work. :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 You can do both.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-renegade1_@May 5 2011, 08:50 AM~20489686
> *FIG NEWTON?  :wow:
> *


He eats a pack a day.. :0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> Just himself. He makes up everything as he goes along..


Otis you were all about the wings when roadmaster was talking about it. No wings anymore huh.....  
Thats what I'm talkin about! Hard to top that or compare. Im just with you on that one all the way long brother! :biggrin: :biggrin: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:
[/quote]
[/quote]

Eh? Im confused. and sorry im days late. in the process of moving. i guess i see what you thought... but usually im simply being down with the agreement of giving it up to God(celebrating). But nah, i never thought we'd actually have wings, but it would be dope to me if so. Were not angel's and we have our differences for a purpose.
Either way i'd be cool. All i care about is getting to meet the father son and holy ghost and be in %100 presence. 
I dont care about items like gold roads, tall gates or any of it really. a mansion, thats cool... but not what im personally looking foward to. Nothing more than i want that to see the face of the Lord.

And Im SURE everyone in this room wants the same. Non-believers more because all you guys want is to know if your wrong(and feel alive with suprises)... but of course "if" so,without the judgment.
Believer's not so much, only because we already know its the case(that He IS), so it wouldn't be as much of a suprise. The suprise would only be to know what He looks like. For we are "To seek His face"  ahhh AMEN! :biggrin: 

Wiiings!! :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@May 2 2011, 11:00 AM~20466767
> *if it wasnt for duez and bible quotes,what else would you guys have to talk about?..im off to europe for a few weeks..you kids play nice.
> *


Exactly what we were before El Duex, and still do when speaking to people besides him in the room. Silly question wabbit.  Enjoy europe loc.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Dope dumps!


----------



## REPENTANCE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: REPENTANCE, rzarock

sup bruh!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 5 2011, 09:47 PM~20494908
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: REPENTANCE, rzarock
> 
> sup bruh!
> *


Just checkin in...where you moving too?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 5 2011, 09:53 PM~20494938
> *Just checkin in...where you moving too?
> *


dang sorry man, my flippin connection stalled out! im staying here in Vegas, just moving back to the much better westside, away from the east. dang, i did just realize though im gonna be alot farther away from the hangout spot for us Lowlife's out here. and the shop!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 5 2011, 09:58 PM~20494954
> *dang sorry man, my flippin connection stalled out!  im staying here in Vegas, just moving back to the much better westside, away from the east. dang, i did just realize though im gonna be alot farther away from the hangout spot for us Lowlife's out here. and the shop!
> *


Good luck.

So what's up with this shop? You doing installs now?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 5 2011, 10:03 PM~20494986
> *Good luck.
> 
> So what's up with this shop? You doing installs now?
> *


yea been learnin/helpin out the homie angelboy out here. dude gets more biz out here than Ron at blackmagic. i got alot of both of those dudes goin at it in my old vids. now he's got his builds all over bigfish/rollin etc. alot of youtube vids. he's the caliriders president. 

i wanna get my butt up in a welding class and get licensed and start doin my own builds. i did IT crap for ever and it just aint where my heart is as far as the work field goes. I'd rather build these babies till i croak. mainly hoppers tho. :biggrin: 

hows life where you at? the sceen big?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 5 2011, 10:08 PM~20495020
> *yea been learnin/helpin out the homie angelboy out here. dude gets more biz out here than Ron at blackmagic.  i got alot of both of those dudes goin at it in my old vids. now he's got his builds all over bigfish/rollin etc. alot of youtube vids. he's the caliriders president.
> 
> i wanna get my butt up in a welding class and get licensed and start doin my own builds. i did IT crap for ever and it just aint where my heart is as far as the work field goes. I'd rather build these babies till i croak. mainly hoppers tho. :biggrin:
> 
> hows life where you at? the sceen big?
> *


It's decent. I don't get out much though. Work and family take up most of my free time. I work on my car when I get a chance but don't get to shows. Plus, for the most part lowrider shows aren't very kid friendly. So, we just go work on our own cars and cruise.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 5 2011, 10:20 PM~20495081
> *It's decent. I don't get out much though. Work and family take up most of my free time. I work on my car when I get a chance but don't get to shows. Plus, for the most part lowrider shows aren't very kid friendly. So, we just go work on our own cars and cruise.
> *


Yea thats true. Thats cool your already at that level tho, that you and your fam do your own work and can enjoy dippin what you guys put together under family pride  
How many kids you got? I've got 3 dudes. 3 5 & 7 year old. all lolow heads :biggrin:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 5 2011, 09:28 PM~20493425
> *:0 You can do both.
> I eats a dick a day.. :0
> *


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 5 2011, 10:29 PM~20495140
> *Yea thats true. Thats cool your already at that level tho, that you and your fam do your own work and can enjoy dippin what you guys put together under family pride
> How many kids you got? I've got 3 dudes. 3 5 & 7 year old. all lolow heads :biggrin:
> *


I got 2 boys (3 and 7). We're all into anything with wheels...not just lowriders. I gave up drag racing about 2 years ago but still build motors for friends. My oldest races motocross and just built his first lowrider bike. My youngest loves monster trucks and hoppers. They both help me with my current lowrider build. It's a 64 Chevy Nova. We also have a 65 Pontiac Catalina and 60 Olds Dynamic on the back burner. I think it's great you're learning how to build cars. It's more fun if you build it yourself.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@May 6 2011, 11:34 AM~20497380
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Angels don't have wings. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 6 2011, 10:36 AM~20497393
> *Angels don't have wings.  :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 6 2011, 10:36 AM~20497393
> *Angels don't have wings.  :wow:
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hope all enjoyed Sunday with moms!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 9 2011, 07:26 PM~20517245
> *Hope all enjoyed Sunday with moms!
> *


  Killed a couple people who didn't respect the lords day of rest.


----------



## 214Tex

You could wreck the world :angry: 








Jesus saves :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 9 2011, 09:57 PM~20519445
> * Killed a couple people who didn't respect the lords day of rest.
> *


 :0


----------



## Mack10

:angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

:guns: :angel:


----------



## renegade1

Now thats alittle un-called for dont you think.


> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 11 2011, 07:30 AM~20528459
> *:guns:  :angel:
> *


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 11 2011, 06:30 AM~20528459
> *:guns:  :angel:
> *




















EXCUSE ME Lord for dumping a DUEZ  :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 11 2011, 06:30 AM~20528459
> *:guns:  :angel:
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@May 11 2011, 09:32 AM~20529061
> *Now thats alittle un-called for dont you think.
> *


Grow up.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 11 2011, 09:43 AM~20529101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCUSE ME Lord for dumping a DUEZ    :biggrin:
> *


Childish buts fits this fantasyland topic.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 11 2011, 01:35 PM~20530497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So God likes when people suffer and die in large numbers?


----------



## Koon G da Butler

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 11 2011, 05:38 PM~20532109
> *So God likes when people suffer and die in large numbers?
> *


Global warmin playa . By tha time all dem Jesús folks be gone y'all gonna be sweating it 

A test of time can you handle it dem boys gonna be in da sky livin life . Thats in da screp ya huur


----------



## renegade1

I think the one that needs to grow up my friend is you posting something like you did. We dont post pictures of shooting Issac Newton do we   



> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 11 2011, 05:35 PM~20532093
> *Grow up.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@May 11 2011, 09:32 PM~20534563
> *I think the one that needs to grow up my friend is you posting something like you did. We dont post pictures of shooting Issac Newton do we
> *


Isaac newton is full of Fig :cheesy: 
I got a question for the great scientist, what's 1 plus 1?











If you said two your wrong the correct answer is 2 Juans :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 12 2011, 08:51 AM~20536672
> *Isaac newton is full of Fig  :cheesy:
> I got a question for the great scientist, what's 1 plus 1?
> 
> 
> If you said two your wrong the correct answer is 2 Juans  :biggrin:
> *


Being as that joke is based off the listener misinterpreting the word "Juan" for "one", it doesn't really work when you type it aye?


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 12 2011, 08:53 AM~20536963
> *Being as that joke is based off the listener misinterpreting the word "Juan" for "one", it  doesn't really work when you type it aye?
> *


 :0 :0 

Newton is still full of fig


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 11 2011, 04:36 PM~20532099
> *Childish buts fits this fantasyland topic.
> *


The sons of the forefathers of science beliefs are leading us the united states into this direction 

One world government , one world currency , mandatory swine flue vaccine , RFID human chip and big brother tracking most or all to be introduced by the end of this current decade . 

You say you don't believe in biblical theology how much of this as an American will you except


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 12 2011, 03:48 PM~20539215
> *The sons of the forefathers of science beliefs are leading us the united states into this direction
> 
> One world government , one world currency , mandatory swine flue vaccine , RFID human chip and big brother tracking most or all to be introduced by the end of this current decade .
> 
> You say you don't believe in biblical theology how much of this as an American will you except
> *


:dunno: Whats bad about one government, one currency? My location and identification is carried in my pocket right now and if I had access to the H1N1 vac, I would get it.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 2 2011, 05:27 PM~20469525
> *I traded my soul for a plasma cutter. Dude got ripped off.
> *







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKlOhpZS1_k...be_gdata_player


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 12 2011, 06:40 PM~20540443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKlOhpZS1_k...be_gdata_player
> *


Damnit. That's not a real website. My soul is up for sale again. Interested? Paypal.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

~PSALMS 23~

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## painloc21

God is good !


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 18 2011, 12:47 PM~20579067
> *God is good !
> *


EVERY DAY - ALL DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 12 2011, 05:53 PM~20540547
> *Damnit. That's not a real website. My soul is up for sale again. Interested? Paypal.
> *


Best thing about you, is how much attention you give to God. Stay up lil homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

2 Members: REPENTANCE, Spdmky

Glad to have you brother! Just know, where the Lord is working, the devil will follow to attempt to .. you know what.. so yes, we have a few down talkers that show up.. actually more than us faithful, but that just goes to show, we are truly representing our faith, without fail! 

God Bless fam!


----------



## Duez

God is teh ghey.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 18 2011, 03:13 PM~20580089
> *God is teh ghey.
> *


He's not a man my friend!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 18 2011, 03:13 PM~20580089
> *God is teh ghey.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gordo86

:angel:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 18 2011, 04:15 PM~20580110
> *He's not a man my friend!
> *


Than he's teh lesbian.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 18 2011, 05:50 PM~20580290
> *:wow:
> *


 :burn: :scrutinize:


----------



## servant of christ

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## freddy915

"I will give you the treasures of darkness And hidden wealth of secret places, So that you may know that it is I, The LORD, the God of Israel, who calls you by your name.<< Isaiah 45:3 >>
:biggrin:


----------



## freddy915

JESUS, ON INSULTS - Matthew 5:11
"Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me."

JESUS, ON NONBELIEVERS - John 3:18 (NIV)
"Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because he has not believed in the name of God's one and only Son." 

JESUS, ON NONBELIEVERS - John 15:6 (KJV)
"If a man abide not in me, he is cast forth as a branch, and is withered; and men gather them, and cast them into the fire, and they are burned."

 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by freddy915_@May 19 2011, 05:57 AM~20583968
> *JESUS, ON INSULTS - Matthew 5:11
> "Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me."
> 
> JESUS, ON NONBELIEVERS - John 3:18 (NIV)
> "Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because he has not believed in the name of God's one and only Son."
> 
> JESUS, ON NONBELIEVERS - John 15:6 (KJV)
> "If a man abide not in me, he is cast forth as a branch, and is withered; and men gather them, and cast them into the fire, and they are burned."
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by freddy915_@May 19 2011, 04:57 AM~20583968
> *JESUS, ON INSULTS - Matthew 5:11
> "Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me."
> 
> JESUS, ON NONBELIEVERS - John 3:18 (NIV)
> "Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because he has not believed in the name of God's one and only Son."
> 
> JESUS, ON NONBELIEVERS - John 15:6 (KJV)
> "If a man abide not in me, he is cast forth as a branch, and is withered; and men gather them, and cast them into the fire, and they are burned."
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Does anybody not believe I'm a real person. Funny how this guy knew people would be skeptical of his of makinh the planet.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 19 2011, 04:31 PM~20587957
> *Does anybody not believe I'm a real person. Funny how this guy knew people would be skeptical of his of makinh the planet.
> *


None of what you say matters. The world is ending on Saturday. See you hell! :cheesy: 

http://abcnews.go.com/US/judgment-day-21-2...ory?id=13565617


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 19 2011, 04:31 PM~20587957
> *Does anybody not believe I'm a real person. Funny how this guy knew people would be skeptical of his of makinh the planet.
> *


I believe ,,,










Your half Anti half Duez :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

pray for those along the Mississippi RV!


----------



## painloc21

Praise god for another day!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 19 2011, 06:24 PM~20588292
> * pray for those along the Mississippi RV!
> *


God knows what he's doing. :uh:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 19 2011, 06:02 PM~20588131
> *None of what you say matters. The world is ending on Saturday. See you hell!  :cheesy:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/judgment-day-21-2...ory?id=13565617
> *


That's sad, that so many people can be out their goddamn minds like that. :loco:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 19 2011, 05:02 PM~20588131
> *None of what you say matters. The world is ending on Saturday. See you hell!  :cheesy:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/judgment-day-21-2...ory?id=13565617
> *


*However, no one knows the day or hour when these things will happen, not even the angels in heaven or the Son himself. Only the Father knows.*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/wan/2391642976.html

:uh:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@May 20 2011, 03:30 AM~20591641
> *However, no one knows the day or hour when these things will happen, not even the angels in heaven or the Son himself. Only the Father knows.
> *


This is the problem with humans interpreting something that they believe to be from god. The faith these people have in their interpretation of what bible says is the same faith you have in your interpretation of the bible says. Meaning, they believe this just as you believe in what you do. You saying they're wrong is like me saying you're wrong. I understand the bible says nobody knows but I also understand that the bible contains the words these people are taking so seriously. Both are in the bible. Both are an interpretation. Who's right?



More on this for your listening pleasure.

http://www.npr.org/player/v2/mediaPlayer.h...488&m=136432483


----------



## 214Tex

Believe me when I say , and I'll say it again believe what you want you will know at the end of each ones life span if indeed you were right or wrong 










And that includes me too


----------



## Mexican Heaven




----------



## Duez

Believe the facts. Because believing lies doesn't make any cents. <---Intentional to fit in with you constantly misspelling, uneducated folk. 
















No insult intended.


----------



## be thankful

..i quit my job,and killed my dog..im ready for the rapture!! take me oh mighty one!!...APRAISE CHEESUS! :cheesy:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@May 20 2011, 12:54 PM~20593071
> *..i quit my job,and killed my dog..im ready for the rapture!! take me oh mighty one!!...APRAISE CHEESUS!  :cheesy:
> *


 :h5: I killed all the nieghbour's dogs and took a shit on my boss' desk this morning


----------



## Mr Mejia

So here’s my prediction: May 21, 2011 will be a beautiful day. Enjoy it with your loved ones. Take a moment to pray for the sick and those less fortunate than you, and remind yourself that the key to life is to die happy.


----------



## 66LOW

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 20 2011, 04:07 PM~20590153
> *Praise god for another day!
> *


Yes Sir 
Thanks Father for another day, judgement day n all =)


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by 66LOW_@May 20 2011, 09:58 AM~20593112
> *Yes Sir
> Thanks Father for another day, judgement day n all =)
> *


AMEN!!

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Duez

Thank you Mr. Taco for this air I'm breathing.


----------



## be thankful

It's not that atheists and agnostics know more about religion.... but its those who know more about religion, become atheist﻿ and agnostic. =)


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@May 20 2011, 03:30 AM~20591641
> *However, no one knows the day or hour when these things will happen, not even the angels in heaven or the Son himself. Only the Father knows.
> *


If the father, son and holy spirit are all a part of the trinity why would one know something that the others wouldn't? This would imply that christianity is a polytheistic religion.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 20 2011, 06:13 AM~20591932
> *This is the problem with humans interpreting something that they believe to be from god. The faith these people have in their interpretation of what bible says is the same  faith you have in your interpretation of the bible says. Meaning, they believe this just as you believe in what you do. You saying they're wrong is like me saying you're wrong. I understand the bible says nobody knows but I also understand that the bible contains the words these people are taking so seriously. Both are in the bible. Both are an interpretation. Who's right?
> More on this for your listening pleasure.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/player/v2/mediaPlayer.h...488&m=136432483
> *


you need to understand one thing and that the person going around saying this is the same person that said the same thing in 1994.i believe the bible


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 20 2011, 12:53 PM~20593946
> *If the father, son and holy spirit are all a part of the trinity why would one know something that the others wouldn't? This would imply that christianity is a polytheistic religion.
> *


well you beleave what you want.i will continual in my beleaves in the word of GOD


----------



## Koon G da Butler

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 19 2011, 06:02 PM~20588131
> *None of what you say matters. The world is ending on Saturday. See you hell!  :cheesy:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/judgment-day-21-2...ory?id=13565617
> *



Yo Shizz , at least yu honest about wuur yu goin and who ya gonna see there . Some of dis boys up in here need sum of dat honesty you gots


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@May 20 2011, 01:35 PM~20594134
> *you need to understand one thing and that the person going around saying this is the same person that said the same thing in 1994.i believe the bible
> *


What makes you think I don't understand that? The links I posted state that right off the bat.

He believes the bible too. He thinks he's right...just like you. Don't get me wrong, I don't think anything is going to happen tomorrow. My point is that a persons faith in something doesn't make it correct.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by servant of christ_@May 20 2011, 01:36 PM~20594147
> *well you beleave what you want.i will continual in my beleaves in the word of GOD
> *


If jesus is part of the trinity how does he not know what the father knows?


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2011, 09:45 PM~20182774
> *Thank you Lord Mister Taco for blessing me with a layitlow account so that I might serve you in this topic.
> 
> :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



















نينفحسسنسدكبهحص سنسحقخب


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 20 2011, 03:25 PM~20594439
> *نينفحسسنسدكبهحص سنسحقخب
> *


Good to see you embracing your own culture.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Mr Mejia+May 20 2011, 09:56 AM~20593091-->
> 
> 
> 
> So here’s my prediction: May 21, 2011 will be a beautiful day. Enjoy it with your loved ones. Take a moment to pray for the sick and those less fortunate than you, and remind yourself that the key to life is to die happy.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-servant of christ_@May 20 2011, 01:35 PM~20594134
> *you need to understand one thing and that the person going around saying this is the same person that said the same thing in 1994.i believe the bible
> *


----------



## freddy915

:wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by vivian_@May 20 2011, 11:59 PM~20597160
> *Hi all my name vivian  i come from florida  happy to meet all here
> *


good bye spammer.


----------



## painloc21

God bless everyone in this topic especially my bROthers and sisters in Christ


----------



## be thankful

i guess all the "christians" went to heaven...if you didnt make the cut,try harder next time...


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 21 2011, 04:34 PM~20600548
> *God bless everyone in this topic especially my bROthers and sisters in Christ
> *


*God Bless you bruh*


----------



## Mack10




----------



## Mack10

*So it wasn't the end of the world... LOL.. GOD is good and we won't need to calculate numbers to know when the end is near *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 21 2011, 04:34 PM~20600548
> *God bless everyone in this topic especially my bROthers and sisters in Christ
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@May 21 2011, 06:34 PM~20600548
> *God bless everyone in this topic especially my bROthers and sisters in Christ
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@May 21 2011, 07:04 PM~20600660
> *i guess all the "christians" went to heaven...if you didnt make the cut,try harder next time...
> *


see thats whats funny. read the Bible. so just because a human said something its going to happen? Be Thankfoo..


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 22 2011, 12:37 AM~20602248
> *So it wasn't the end of the world... LOL.. GOD is good and we won't need to calculate numbers to know when the end is near
> *


only God knows when it is going to happen.


----------



## NIMSTER64

good night everyone and God Bless.


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 22 2011, 12:15 AM~20602645
> *only God knows when it is going to happen.
> *


X2.....TTT for the big man upstairs.... :worship: :worship:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 21 2011, 11:37 PM~20602248
> *So it wasn't the end of the world... LOL.. GOD is good and we won't need to calculate numbers to know when the end is near
> *


Find the beginning first, then you'll know if there will be an end.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 22 2011, 01:15 AM~20602645
> *only God knows when it is going to happen.
> *


Actually, I can tell you, you just won't listen. :wow:


----------



## ADS1984

ASDFGHJKL.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 22 2011, 12:13 AM~20602641
> *see thats whats funny. read the Bible. so just because a human said something its going to happen? Be Thankfoo..
> *


now that there is no rape-ture,its funny how "bible junkies" try to seperate from other bible junkies..typical christian ideology.."WHIMPSTER"..


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@May 22 2011, 03:32 AM~20602901
> *X2.....TTT for the big man upstairs.... :worship:  :worship:
> *


..the 'little man' downstairs..pocketed over $60 million,from the big man upstairs from the rape-ture..i smell a scam..


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 22 2011, 12:17 AM~20602653
> *good night everyone and God Bless.
> *


when someone agrees with you..you praise them.when someone disagrees,you downplay and name call..not very christian..or is it?..honestly,sometimes i think my life would be simpler if i was a christian too.


----------



## 214Tex

Christianity is in ones heart not in the hands of another or some pastor or church . Not every Christian thinks as the next one . That's why some believed in yesterdays rapture and more than many didn't .

Me personally I would never sell my soul to be an atheist as they are all alike . A Christian has many ways to believe in there faith all atheists believe as one and that is that they don't believe ; which makes them think as one and it would be right to think they are all alike


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 22 2011, 01:18 PM~20604238
> *Christianity is in ones heart not in the hands of another or some pastor or church . Not every Christian thinks as the next one . That's why some believed in yesterdays rapture and more than many didn't .
> 
> Me personally I would never sell my soul to be an atheist as they are all alike . A Christian has many ways to believe in there faith all atheists believe as one and that is that they don't believe ; which makes them think as one and it would be right to think they are all alike
> *


  There is only one truth, not different interpretations of it. Double


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 22 2011, 08:19 AM~20603388
> *Actually, I can tell you, you just won't listen.  :wow:
> *


Now that's funny 









Because you don't even know your last day and the scientology theory can't even prove it themselves .

Now let me get this right evolution knows how the earth became but out of all that blabber not one has said how it ends. I guess a magic science pill and you are here forever ??


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 22 2011, 01:41 PM~20604314
> *Now that's funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don't even know your last day and the scientology theory can't even prove it themselves .
> 
> Now let me get this right evolution knows how the earth became but out of all that blabber not one has said how it ends. I guess a magic science pill and you are here forever ??
> *


 :biggrin: I don't have as last day. Neither do you, my carbon based friend.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2011, 09:45 PM~20182774
> *Thank you Lord Mister Taco for blessing me with a layitlow account so that I might serve you in this topic.
> 
> :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your Taco Lord is full of it , hold the tomatoes please :biggrin: even he has an end put him in front of me and it's bye bye Taco


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 22 2011, 02:21 PM~20604472
> *Your Taco Lord is full of it , hold the tomatoes please  :biggrin: even he has an end put him in front of me and it's bye bye Taco
> *


Not the end of the taco, it's comes out the other side. :uh: Taco's don't disappear when you eat them. The tacos you eat today are the same tacos the dinosaurs ate and shitted millions of years ago.


----------



## be thankful

i wish the rape-sure took all the X-tians..and give us back randy savage!....


----------



## 214Tex

Say no to the Devils Sugar :uh: 





Cocaine kills just ask Randy Oh wait you can't


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@May 22 2011, 11:50 AM~20603681
> *now that there is no rape-ture,its funny how "bible junkies" try to seperate from other bible junkies..typical christian ideology.."WHIMPSTER"..
> *


LOL thats a good one


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 22 2011, 12:41 PM~20604314
> *Now that's funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don't even know your last day and the scientology theory can't even prove it themselves .
> 
> Now let me get this right evolution knows how the earth became but out of all that blabber not one has said how it ends. I guess a magic science pill and you are here forever ??
> *


Do you think people who study science follow scientology? Like, the study of science is called scientology?


----------



## leo




----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 22 2011, 08:51 PM~20606950
> *Do you think people who study science follow scientology? Like, the study of science is called scientology?
> *


The word Scientology literally means "the study of truth." It comes from the Latin word "scio" meaning "knowing in the fullest sense of the word" and the Greek word "logos" meaning "study of." 

And your answer is I don't care :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

Summarizing, every would-be scientist needs: Five qualities required to be a Scientist…


1. Raw brain power
2. Dedication to finish long-term projects
3. Communication skills (writing, speaking)
4. Curiosity
5. Attention to detail

I read it , I said it , I guess I'm a scientist


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 22 2011, 10:28 PM~20607300
> *Summarizing, every would-be scientist needs: Five qualities required to be a Scientist…
> 1. Raw brain power
> 2. Dedication to finish long-term projects
> 3. Communication skills (writing, speaking)
> 4. Curiosity
> 5. Attention to detail
> 
> I read it , I said it , I guess I'm a scientist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You would also need a job with the title scientist in it.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 22 2011, 09:10 PM~20607101
> *The word Scientology literally means "the study of truth." It comes from the Latin word "scio" meaning "knowing in the fullest sense of the word" and the Greek word "logos" meaning "study of."
> 
> And your answer is I don't care  :biggrin:
> *


Scientology is another crazy religion that a science fiction writer came up with in the 50's. My point is that it's not a "theory" that scientists follow.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 22 2011, 09:28 PM~20607300
> *Summarizing, every would-be scientist needs: Five qualities required to be a Scientist…
> 1. Raw brain power
> 2. Dedication to finish long-term projects
> 3. Communication skills (writing, speaking)
> 4. Curiosity
> 5. Attention to detail
> 
> I read it , I said it , I guess I'm a scientist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uhhhhh....OK. Are you looking for a pat on the back?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

THANK YOU FATHER FOR ANOTHER DAY!!

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## be thankful

GODBOTS= :uh:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 23 2011, 05:38 AM~20608885
> *Scientology is another crazy religion that a science fiction writer came up with in the 50's. My point is that it's not a "theory" that scientists follow.
> *


Your right they don't follow it i just posted the meaning of the word . Scientist make ginny pigs out of you and me for example energy drinks only a fool would believe RedBull gives u wings and I've tried one how about you :biggrin: 

Further more everyone here seems to think all religions are crazy so I ask which religion do you follow and if you say you don't I would say that's another crazy religion for you ,,, go figure :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

The LANGOLIERS are coming :biggrin: 













To eat your souls :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 23 2011, 12:33 PM~20610635
> *Your right they don't follow it i just posted the meaning of the word . Scientist make ginny pigs out of you and me for example energy drinks only a fool would believe RedBull gives u wings and I've tried one how about you  :biggrin:
> 
> Further more everyone here seems to think all religions are crazy so I ask which religion do you follow and if you say you don't I would say that's another crazy religion for you ,,, go figure :biggrin:
> *


Try a Redline. :sprint:


----------



## be thankful

not having ANY religion in you're life....is a luxury. :cheesy:


----------



## painloc21

What a wonderful day our lord has made! Praise god!


----------



## 214Tex

I wonder how many non believers in Joplin Missouri mocked the Saturday rapture ? And I wonder if it has changed there minds any or will they continue to believe life without personal religion is still some kind of luxury .

Don't get me wrong no-one believer or non believer deserved that to have happened to them but it takes these type of horrible scenes to change the opinions and minds of many. God bless them thru the hands of all there neighbors 

Enjoy your beer in Ireland  president Obama


----------



## be thankful

i think after recent events,most are questioning their faith...


----------



## 214Tex

There's no need to question faith it's all about the ozone movement . Too much heat causes much of what you see  :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 23 2011, 03:30 PM~20611987
> *I wonder how many non believers in Joplin Missouri mocked the Saturday rapture ? And I wonder if it has changed there minds any or will they continue to believe life without personal religion is still some kind of luxury .
> 
> Don't get me wrong no-one believer or non believer deserved that to have happened to them but it takes these type of horrible scenes to change the opinions and minds of many. God bless them thru the hands of all there neighbors
> 
> Enjoy your beer in Ireland  president Obama
> *


 :0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 23 2011, 08:48 PM~20613936
> *There's no need to question faith it's all about the ozone movement . Too much heat causes much of what you see  :uh:
> *


You believe in ozone? Did god make it? :wow:


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 23 2011, 03:30 PM~20611987
> *I wonder how many non believers in Joplin Missouri mocked the Saturday rapture ? And I wonder if it has changed there minds any or will they continue to believe life without personal religion is still some kind of luxury .
> 
> Don't get me wrong no-one believer or non believer deserved that to have happened to them but it takes these type of horrible scenes to change the opinions and minds of many. God bless them thru the hands of all there neighbors
> 
> Enjoy your beer in Ireland  president Obama
> *


you would think god is so powerful,he would of not tore down his own churches?....maybe he works in mysterious ways.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 23 2011, 10:15 PM~20615494
> *You believe in ozone? Did god make it? :wow:
> *


I believe so much heat bouncing down from the sun with no wind to push it out rises up an mixes with the upper cold air can cause clouds to make rain . Rain in return could cause much of what the weather does . If you can control it Lord Duez be my guess save the planet why don't you . Come on Ju can doit my little carbon neutron oxygen amigo  :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@May 23 2011, 10:23 PM~20615576
> *you would think god is so powerful,he would of not tore down his own churches?....maybe he works in mysterious ways.
> *


I guess you believe in a god after all ??

How can you blame it on god if you dont believe in one ,,,,. Perhaps it's the works of Satan the deceiver. The way i look at it the damage gets done and people blame it on a god and turn away from religion and the deceiver wins in what his goal is !,,,, notice that a cross was still standing while everything around it was tore down . I have seen that take place several times while reporters are out taking pictures. Life comes and goes living on earth is what it is we will all pass away. No one I've heard has ever said we get to pick how we depart.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 24 2011, 07:05 AM~20617280
> *I guess you believe in a god after all ??
> 
> How can you blame it on god if you dont believe in one ,,,,. Perhaps it's the works of Satan the deceiver. The way i look at it the damage gets done and people blame it on a god and turn away from religion and the deceiver wins in what his goal is !,,,, notice that a cross was still standing while everything around it was tore down . I have seen that take place several times while reporters are out taking pictures. Life comes and goes living on earth is what it is we will all pass away. No one I've heard has ever said we get to pick how we depart.
> *


i think i would rather believe in "no god",then one that is moody,and cant seem to get his priorities straight..i get it...so twenty churches get wiped out,a few are left with a cross standing,take a picture..and call it a sign from above?..you cant even make this stuff up!!..."defenders of all things jesus"..i love it!..


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 24 2011, 07:05 AM~20617280
> *I guess you believe in a god after all ??
> 
> How can you blame it on god if you dont believe in one ,,,,. Perhaps it's the works of Satan the deceiver. The way i look at it the damage gets done and people blame it on a god and turn away from religion and the deceiver wins in what his goal is !,,,, notice that a cross was still standing while everything around it was tore down . I have seen that take place several times while reporters are out taking pictures. Life comes and goes living on earth is what it is we will all pass away. No one I've heard has ever said we get to pick how we depart.
> *


i seen a house get burned down,and the chimney was still standing..i think santa clause gets credit for that one!..


----------



## 214Tex

My point exactly what makes every non believer think that it has anything to do with any god ??? Now give us your opinion on the version of satan 


 









Sorry to say but a burned down house is not going to knock down the chimney bricks are heat treated  :biggrin: 


As far as the cross goes the point on that is you can blow everything down but in the midst of it all it had enough strength to stand why ? Perhaps it was made that way , the j bolts were strong enough , good concrete , it was planted firmly , what ever it was it didn't get knocked down


----------



## 214Tex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBEU_-uELMw

Let do it for the kids let them have a chance at life daug gonit . Got to go







I have a date with Lord Taco  :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 24 2011, 07:05 AM~20617280
> *I guess you believe in a god after all ??
> 
> How can you blame it on god if you dont believe in one ,,,,. Perhaps it's the works of Satan the deceiver. The way i look at it the damage gets done and people blame it on a god and turn away from religion and the deceiver wins in what his goal is !,,,, notice that a cross was still standing while everything around it was tore down . I have seen that take place several times while reporters are out taking pictures. Life comes and goes living on earth is what it is we will all pass away. No one I've heard has ever said we get to pick how we depart.
> *


 :0


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

and let it be known


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 24 2011, 07:51 AM~20617222
> *I believe so much heat bouncing down from the sun with no wind to push it out rises up an mixes with the upper cold air can cause clouds to make rain . Rain in return could cause much of what the weather does . If you can control it Lord Duez be my guess save the planet why don't you . Come on Ju can doit my little carbon neutron oxygen amigo  :biggrin:
> *


The ozone layer is just the top of oxygen. It has nothing to do with heat or rain. Energy from the sun can't just magically desipate into space.


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@May 24 2011, 03:16 PM~20620033
> *and let it be known
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


..it would be nice if camping and his godbots focus more on securing our future..instead of ending it..


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@May 24 2011, 04:59 PM~20620606
> *..it would be nice if camping and his godbots focus more on securing our future..instead of ending it..
> *












I hope you live forever but ask Omnipotent to fix you a magic pill so you don't end up like this  :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 24 2011, 04:46 PM~20620495
> *The ozone layer is just the top of oxygen. It has nothing to do with heat or rain. Energy from the sun can't just magically desipate into space.
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex

Dallas FtWorth getting slammed with hail and tornados through out the metroplex ask I speak . High winds and golf ball size hail in downtown Dallas with electric transformers blowin . You can hear sirens through out the city
:angry: :uh:


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 24 2011, 06:55 PM~20621471
> *Dallas FtWorth getting slammed with hail and tornados through out the metroplex ask I speak . High winds and golf ball size hail in downtown Dallas with electric transformers blowin . You can hear sirens through out the city
> :angry:  :uh:
> *


all beliefs to the side..be safe out there.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@May 24 2011, 07:39 PM~20621878
> *all beliefs to the side..be safe out there.
> *


Bro preciate that concern it's tuff living on the side of tornado alley. It got ruff hail was super large around here bigger than most people have seen in a while . Yo thanks for not taking my smack to heart . Even though we believe in different ways I come to realize your real people .


----------



## Koon G da Butler




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Mack10

*God is Good.. God bless all my fellow riders out there.. *


----------



## 214Tex

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Duez




----------



## 214Tex




----------



## Duez




----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 25 2011, 10:14 AM~20625538
> *Bro preciate that concern it's tuff living on the side of tornado alley. It got ruff hail was super large around here bigger than most people have seen in a while . Yo thanks for not taking my smack to heart . Even though we believe in different ways I come to realize your real people .
> *


yes,we are real people..just with different ideologies and beliefs. =)


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 26 2011, 05:30 PM~20635707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 26 2011, 05:20 PM~20635675
> *
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 27 2011, 07:16 AM~20639663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 27 2011, 08:16 AM~20639663


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+May 27 2011, 07:37 AM~20639750-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214Tex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 27 2011, 08:16 AM~20639663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

So now you believe in a GOD? You flip[ flopping. :chuck:


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+May 27 2011, 07:37 AM~20639750-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214Tex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 27 2011, 08:16 AM~20639663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...



This is from my god to yours :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 27 2011, 08:46 AM~20639776
> *So now you believe in a GOD? You flip[ flopping.  :chuck:
> *


Mr Taco is our lord and savior. Beg him for forgiveness and he will grant you heartburn. :worship:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 27 2011, 01:12 PM~20640564
> *Mr Taco is our lord and savior. Beg him for forgiveness and he will grant you heartburn. :worship:
> *


i hear that


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Taco









Son of Lord Taco









 Grand Son of Lord Taco









Great Grand Son after Evolution

 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: :angel:


----------



## be thankful

..DONT MISS THE NEXT 'JESUS BUS"...OCT 21 2011


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 27 2011, 01:17 PM~20641305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Now you're posting christians with explosives strapped to them? That writing on their clothes is Israeli.


----------



## freddy915

When Will Jesus Come Again?

The Bible tells of many events that will occur before the Second Coming and which will be signs that the end is near. There will be wars, famines, earthquakes, false prophets, persecutions, and an increase in wickedness. The Gospel must first be preached to all nations. The temple at Jerusalem would be destroyed. (The temple was in fact destroyed by the Romans in 70 A.D.)

Many of Jesus' followers expected Him to return within their lifetimes, and that expectation was supported by several passages such as:

"Truly I say to you, this generation will not pass away until all things take place. Heaven and earth will pass away, but My words will not pass away." (NAS, Luke 21:32-33)

On the other hand, passages such as this one place the Second Coming much farther in the future:

"And this gospel of the kingdom shall be preached in the whole world for a witness to all the nations, and then the end shall come." (NAS, Matthew 24:14)

No completely satisfactory resolution of these differences in the Bible has ever been found, and the timing of the Second Coming has been a subject of hot debate within Christianity from the beginning. Jesus, Himself, said no one would be able to predict exactly when He would return:

"No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father. Be on guard! Be alert! You do not know when that time will come." (NIV, Mark 13:32-33)

The event, when it happens, will be swift and unexpected:

So you also must be ready, because the Son of Man will come at an hour when you do not expect him. (NIV, Matthew 24:43-44)

Over the past 2000 years there have been countless attempts to interpret current events according to the signs in the Bible. There have been innumerable predictions that the Second Coming was imminent. All have been wrong.

:biggrin:


----------



## freddy915

Matthew 16: 26

No one can serve two masters. Either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve both God and Money.

Matthew 6: 24

Jesus answered, “I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.


----------



## be thankful

THIS IS HOW THEY CALCULATE..


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 27 2011, 10:56 PM~20645013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Now you're posting christians with explosives strapped to them? That writing on their clothes is Israeli.
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!

:worship: :worship: :worship: GOD U ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISED!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by freddy915_@May 28 2011, 03:35 AM~20645549
> *Matthew 16: 26
> 
> No one can serve two masters. Either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve both God and Money.
> 
> Matthew 6: 24
> 
> Jesus answered, “I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.
> 
> 
> *


BLESS THE NAME OF THE LORD (AMEN)


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

> _Originally posted by be thankful_@May 28 2011, 07:51 AM~20645988
> *THIS IS HOW THEY CALCULATE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY CAN CALCULATE ALL THEY WANT, BUT THE ONLY CALCULATIONS THAT MATTER'S IS 
WONDERFUL GOD! AWESOME GOD! ALMIGHTY GOD!</span>


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

JESUS LOVE'S YOU GUY'S & SO DO I...

STAY BLESSED PEOPLE OF GOD...


----------



## be thankful

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 29 2011, 12:35 PM~20651798
> *JESUS LOVE'S YOU GUY'S & SO DO I...
> 
> STAY BLESSED PEOPLE OF GOD...
> *


you are well disciplined.. =)


----------



## be thankful

should you guys even be using a computer or have a facebook account...since mark zuckerberg and bill gates are both atheist?....WWJD? :uh:


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@May 29 2011, 01:35 PM~20651798
> *JESUS LOVE'S YOU GUY'S & SO DO I...
> 
> STAY BLESSED PEOPLE OF GOD...
> *



Amen!!!!!


----------



## Duez

be thankful said:


> should you guys even be using a computer or have a facebook account...since mark zuckerberg and bill gates are both atheist?....WWJD? :uh:


Most technological advancements were made by atheists. If the world was run by christains, it would look worse than Israel does now.


----------



## 214Tex

:thumbsdown: say no to bombs :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## be thankful

..im getting ready to etch the glass on the '68..hope everyone had a great memorial weekend..


----------



## 214Tex

be thankful said:


> ..im getting ready to etch the glass on the '68..hope everyone had a great memorial weekend..


It was fun down here . How did them windows come out post a pic if possible  what you think about the new layitlow , me


----------



## be thankful

yea,not feeling the new layout...i seen this hundreds of times,usually new formats bring less traffic and post..we shall see.:ugh:


----------



## reynaldo

Praise The LORD, praise The LORD representing all the way from Vancouver,BC!!


----------



## Duez

reynaldo said:


> Praise The LORD, praise The LORD representing all the way from Vancouver,BC!!


They allow Israelites in Canada? :wow:


----------



## reynaldo

yes they do.


----------



## Duez

So in history class, we were learning that in 1619, the whities wouldn't enslave christians. Only christianity didn't exist in Africa, so the first Africans brought to the US were baptized on the ship and made indentured servants when they got to the US rather than slaves. Interesting because it shows the threat of lifelong slavery used to force christian beliefs on Africans. It would even guarantee future generations of Africans would be brought up as christians to avoid their children becoming slaves.  Way to go christians. :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> So in history class, we were learning that in 1619, the whities wouldn't enslave christians. Only christianity didn't exist in Africa, so the first Africans brought to the US were baptized on the ship and made indentured servants when they got to the US rather than slaves. Interesting because it shows the threat of lifelong slavery used to force christian beliefs on Africans. It would even guarantee future generations of Africans would be brought up as christians to avoid their children becoming slaves.  Way to go christians. :thumbsup:











Your today's hero , you really don't have to be that confused, all you have to do is ask one of your family members they can help you out some 

Just a suggestion :thumbsup:


----------



## reynaldo

yes they do.


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


> Your today's hero , you really don't have to be that confused, all you have to do is ask one of your family members they can help you out some
> 
> Just a suggestion :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


> Your today's hero , you really don't have to be that confused, all you have to do is ask one of your family members they can help you out some
> 
> Just a suggestion :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


> Your today's hero , you really don't have to be that confused, all you have to do is ask one of your family members they can help you out some
> 
> Just a suggestion :thumbsup:


Nope, no heaven here.


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


> Your today's hero , you really don't have to be that confused, all you have to do is ask one of your family members they can help you out some
> 
> Just a suggestion :thumbsup:


Must be farther than the moon.....


----------



## be thankful

lol!!!..you guys are crazy.


----------



## reynaldo

Praise The LORD, praise The LORD representing all the way from Vancouver,BC!!

Hahaha, yes they do
Be blessed.


----------



## reynaldo

Man i can't figure this thing out. Either i've been away for too long i don't remember or there's been some changes on here that i'm not aware of.


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


>


Nice Cadillacs :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> So in history class, we were learning that in 1619, the whities wouldn't enslave christians. Only christianity didn't exist in Africa, so the first Africans brought to the US were baptized on the ship and made indentured servants when they got to the US rather than slaves. Interesting because it shows the threat of lifelong slavery used to force christian beliefs on Africans. It would even guarantee future generations of Africans would be brought up as christians to avoid their children becoming slaves.  Way to go christians. :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> Nope, no heaven here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know saw you pass by on my telescope*


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


> Lord Duez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no heaven here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know saw you pass by on my telescope*
> 
> 
> 
> What is all that crap? People's grandmas?
Click to expand...


----------



## 214Tex

it was hot today


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Good afternoon to all.


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## Duez

:worship: taco


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> :worship: taco


Morning. Last night I killed 5 of your false taco gods!


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Morning. Last night I killed 5 of your false taco gods!


On Sunday I killed 10 people who denied the lords command for a day of rest.


----------



## joeycutlass

the lords day od rest is the sabbath 7th day od the week saturday. for years i counted monday tuesday wednsday thursday friday saturday sunday. but in reality sunday is the first day 


but the lord honers sunday if your heart is in the right place


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> On Sunday I killed 10 people who denied the lords command for a day of rest.



















the lords day of rest is the sabbath 7th day of the week saturday. for years i counted monday tuesday wednsday thursday friday saturday sunday. but in reality sunday is the first day:biggrin:


----------



## be thankful

i think most priest prefer to molest small children mon thru wed,brainwash weak minded people thurs,court on fri,,then take you're hard earned money on sunday...so they can go to the strip club later that night....and dont forget to pray,because it wont help.:thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Wow you guys are wild!


----------



## 66LOW

Jesus is Lord of All..


----------



## wfclassics

ON THE CHECK IN!!


----------



## Duez

66LOW said:


> Jesus is Lord of All..


 The lord of buttsehks? :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

wfclassics said:


> ON THE CHECK IN!!


Ya been quite in here. You think going mobile. Broz would be all up in hererrrrrr!


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Ya been quite in here. You think going mobile. Broz would be all up in hererrrrrr!


 Maybe people grew up. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I grew up , in , and around the Lords word!


----------



## 208ragtime

the lord is my savior!!!!!!! victory outreach ministries find one nere you! god bless homies


----------



## 66LOW

Lord Duez said:


> The lord of buttsehks? :wow:


Haa them too :biggrin:


----------



## motoman

Lord Duez said:


> The lord of buttsehks? :wow:


THE LORD OF ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duez

Lord Duez said:


> The lord of buttsehks?





motoman said:


> THE LORD OF ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boink:





208ragtime said:


> the lord is my savior!!!!!!! :boink:


 :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> :wow:


Keep tring!


----------



## 214Tex

What they Said


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Fin to partake in the good word this morning! Then dinner at mom and pops!


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Keep tring!


I would, but I don't know what tring is?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> I would, but I don't know what tring is?


Pray on it! You'll figure it out!


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Pray on it! You'll figure it out!


 Lord Taco, I ask that you give these christians spell check so that I can understand them.  :worship:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> Lord Taco, I ask that you give these christians spell check so that I can understand them.  :worship:


I see your false god didn't answer you! ( kapow! )


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> Lord Taco, I ask that you give these christians spell check so that I can understand them.  :worship:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Start the day off with some excellent news

http://www.pressdemocrat.com/articl...ture-preacher-suffers-stroke-at-East-Bay-home

so you see $100 million spent for no fucking reason

way to go christians!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

And non Christians are perfect I guess!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

96ROADMASTER said:


> And non Christians are perfect I guess!


nope, but they dont claim to be


----------



## 214Tex

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Start some excellent news
> 
> 
> so you see $1 million reasons to go christian!


Is this what you ment


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice day out!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

214Tex said:


> Is this what you ment



no.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Good morning! Nice out!


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> And non Christians are perfect I guess!


AND NEITHER ARE FAKE CHRISTIANS LIKE YOURSELF.


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

214Tex said:


>


I believe in karma! Lol


----------



## 19jaquez84

:naughty: TTT for teh christian women :boink:


----------



## Duez

"I assert most unhesitatingly, that the religion of the south is a mere covering for the most horrid crimes, -a justifier of the most appealing barbarity,-a sanctifier of the most hateful frauds,-and a dark shelter under which the darkest, foulest, grossest, and most infernal deeds of slaveholders find the strongest protection." -Frederick Douglas


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> "I assert most unhesitatingly, that the religion of the south is a mere covering for the most horrid crimes,-a sanctifier of the most hateful frauds,-and a dark shelter under which the darkest, foulest, grossest, and most infernal deeds of slaveholders find the strongest protection." -Frederick Douglas


Now qoute the rest instead of the tad bit. You wana show!


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Now qoute the rest instead of the tad bit. You wana show!


 The next paragraph says, "Were I again be reduced to the chains of slavery, next to that of enslavement, I should regard being the slave of a religious master the greatest calamity that could befall me."


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Was a nice day out. Hopefully. Every one got a ride in. After Monday work!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Chilling. Enjoying life and kids. Ya summer!


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Chilling. Enjoying life and kids. Ya summer!


 Did you mistake this for Facebook? Can we expect a picture of yourself, aimed down from a high angle?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> Did you mistake this for Facebook? Can we expect a picture of yourself, aimed down from a high angle?


Nope happy to be here. And see another day! Thanks to our God !


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Nope happy to be here. And see another day! Thanks to our God !


No, thanks to my god!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> No, thanks to my god!


As long as his son name was Jesus!


----------



## 66LOW

96ROADMASTER said:


> As long as his son name was Jesus!


T T T


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

96ROADMASTER said:


> As long as his son name was Jesus!


douche


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning!


----------



## be thankful

why do godbots always think their "path" is the best???....this place still wreaks of stupidity..sad.


----------



## 214Tex

When you fall , get back up


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

be thankful said:


> why do godbots always think their "path" is the best???....this place still wreaks of stupidity..sad.


And your post is really educated I take it? But I'm not here to bible thumb. I use to post pics and share with other church going ryderz.


----------



## Duez

Mr. Taco, we come to you here today and ask that you educate this christians on the importance of quality cheeses on tacos. We ask that you bless us with colbyjack, and bring death to those that use an imitation cheese. :worship: 

Praise you Taco


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> And your post is really educated I take it? But I'm not here to bible thumb. I use to post pics and share with other church going ryderz.


 Why segregate yourself from non-church going "ryderz"? Are they not equal to his holyness' "ryderz"?


----------



## be thankful

96ROADMASTER said:


> And your post is really educated I take it? But I'm not here to bible thumb. I use to post pics and share with other church going ryderz.


all you do is "praise this" and "jesus that"..but you dont bible thump?...why do you think you're god is superior to other gods?..the only one to post pics here in the past few months is tex and me?..no wonder this thread only got 1 star..


----------



## 214Tex

be thankful said:


> .no wonder this thread only got 1 star..












Jesus


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> Jesus


true!..the star of the biggest magical, mystery show known to mankind,get your tickets fast..leave you're brain at home,you wont need it..:worship:


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S IN CHRIST:wave:

MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN _JESUS NAME:angel:_


----------



## Duez

Thank you for this day lord taco. May all my mother's in Mexican food have day full of delicious nachos. In the name of the taco. :worship:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S IN CHRIST:wave:
> 
> MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN _JESUS NAME:angel:_


Morning


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Its Sunday!


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord help to heal my mind and body! Demons are at it hard in my house hold and I'm tired! Give me strenth and health! Thanks aman!


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Lord help to heal my mind and body! Demons are at it hard in my house hold and I'm tired! Give me strenth and health! Thanks aman!


I'm busy right now. Ask the taco.


----------



## 66LOW

Lord Duez said:


> I'm busy right now. Ask the taco.


mmm tacoz'
Haaa


----------



## 66LOW

96ROADMASTER said:


> Lord help to heal my mind and body! Demons are at it hard in my house hold and I'm tired! Give me strenth and health! Thanks aman!


the enemy only targets those that are a threat to his works
Stay the Course Brother :guns:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

66LOW said:


> the enemy only targets those that are a threat to his works
> Stay the Course Brother :guns:


Thanks! Its a battle. I need the broz couse I'm getting a MRI in a few minutes. I've had horrible back spasm and leg spasms last month and literary like a child tring to walk. Hopefully they find something fixable. Or a better starting point.


----------



## 214Tex

66LOW said:


> the enemy only targets those that are a threat to his works
> Stay the Course Brother :guns:


X2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice afternoon. After a day of needed rain here. It cool calm and peacfull out side.


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Thanks! Its a battle. I need the broz couse I'm getting a MRI in a few minutes. I've had horrible back spasm and leg spasms last month and literary like a child tring to walk. Hopefully they find something fixable. Or a better starting point.


WHAT? A MRI? Now you want science to save you? Where's your god at? Pray for it.


----------



## Duez

66LOW said:


> the enemy only targets those that are a threat to his works
> Stay the Course Brother :guns:


 What enemy you crazy? Youre not at war.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> WHAT? A MRI? Now you want science to save you? Where's your god at? Pray for it.


Shows what you know! God works thru health care workers hands! And minds! Its a gifte to take care of folks. And this I know personally. 20yrs exp. In health care!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> What enemy you crazy? Youre not at war.


Yes we are! War of demonic spirits looking for our health , kids, and loved ones! All you got to do is look around!


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Shows what you know! God works thru health care workers hands! And minds! Its a gifte to take care of folks. And this I know personally. 20yrs exp. In health care!


Ok than god works through smarts too. He wants me to tell you to put away those childish beliefs.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> Ok than god works through smarts too. He wants me to tell you to put away those childish beliefs.


Dought it. Your heart is not open to the message. Now satin talks to all fools!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

christians


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

ONE8SEVEN said:


> christians


But yet you keep coming back and reading better yet posting on this thread! Lol! Lol!


----------



## 214Tex

ONE8SEVEN said:


> christians


Yeah ! Christians


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

96ROADMASTER said:


> But yet you keep coming back and reading better yet posting on this thread! Lol! Lol!


I could never understand how people can follow any religion

let alone one that is based on population control and war mongering

i guess the weakest minds are the easiest to control


----------



## Airborne

“Religion is regarded by the common people as true, by the wise as false, and by the rulers as useful.” --Seneca, mid 1st century 



​


----------



## Airborne

“Religion is regarded by the common people as true, by the wise as false, and by the rulers as useful.” --Seneca, mid 1st century ​


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Airborne said:


> “Religion is regarded by the common people as true, by the wise as false, and by the rulers as useful.” --Seneca, mid 1st century
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Christianity is the most perverted system that ever shone upon man - Thomas Jefferson

Lighthouses are more useful than churches - Benjamin Franklin

This would be the best of all possible worlds if there were no religion in it - John Adams

As I understand the Christian religion, it was, and is, a revelation. But how it has happened that millions of fables, tales, legends have been blended with both Jewish and Christian revelation that have made them the most bloody religion that ever existed - John Adams


----------



## 214Tex

Your today's hero


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

214Tex said:


> Your today's hero


:wave:


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> Mr. Taco, we come to you here today and ask that you educate this christians on the importance of quality cheeses on tacos. We ask that you bless us with colbyjack, and bring death to those that use an imitation cheese. :worship:
> 
> Praise you Taco


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Dought it. Your heart is not open to the message. Now satin talks to all fools!


Satin does? What about polyester and cotton? :wow:


----------



## be thankful

96ROADMASTER said:


> Thanks! Its a battle. I need the broz couse I'm getting a MRI in a few minutes. I've had horrible back spasm and leg spasms last month and literary like a child tring to walk. Hopefully they find something fixable. Or a better starting point.


why would you need an MRI?....just pray harder!!dont you believe in miracles?...god works in mysterious ways dont you know!


----------



## be thankful

96ROADMASTER said:


> Dought it. Your heart is not open to the message. Now satin talks to all fools!


why would SATAN talk to me?..you are the one that believes in fictional characters!..you can have you're own beliefs...you just cant have you're own facts..sorry.:twak:


----------



## be thankful

SUPERFICIAL GODS WILL ONLY BRING YOU SUPERFICIAL RESULTS..:ugh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Durn its been busy.


----------



## 214Tex

I still wonder who the short minded individual was that said all Christians are perfect*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

214Tex said:


> I still wonder who the short minded individual was that said all Christians are perfect*


Never herd that said or preached. Your info is wrong.


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

214Tex said:


>


I'd roll that to church!


----------



## 214Tex

T God I F


----------



## 66LOW

96ROADMASTER said:


> I'd roll that to church!


i'd rather walk..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

66LOW said:


> i'd rather walk..


to far for me!


----------



## 66LOW

96ROADMASTER said:


> to far for me!


 haa me too but i'd get there either way..
walkin or rollin
Respec


----------



## 19jaquez84

:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Need prayer! I'm spiritualy éxasted! My body and heart is in limbo. I just wana curse god! Please pray for my demons. I need it bad!


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Need prayer! I'm spiritualy éxasted! My body and heart is in limbo. I just wana curse god! Please pray for my demons. I need it bad!


There you go. Did it work? Did my magic sky man fix your problems when I spoke to him telepathically? :rollseyes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> There you go. Did it work? Did my magic sky man fix your problems when I spoke to him telepathically? :rollseyes:


I'm at the point I don't know bRO! Just exahuasted! But I'm keep running this very hard race! Its hard. Very hard!


----------



## 66LOW

96ROADMASTER said:


> I'm at the point I don't know bRO! Just exahuasted! But I'm keep running this very hard race! Its hard. Very hard!


stay the course bro.. Prayers going up..

dont worry about the haters, we should expect to be percecuted
shows we're on the right path


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> There you go. Did it work? Did my magic sky man fix your problems when I spoke to him telepathically? :rollseyes:


----------



## 214Tex

96ROADMASTER said:


> I'm at the point I don't know bRO! Just exahuasted! But I'm keep running this very hard race! Its hard. Very hard!


Speak It*
Believe It*
Decree It*
Receive It

Give thanks


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Thanks guys. Your post and pmz have helped me a whole lot!


----------



## illmatic 63

MALE PUPPIES FOR SALE $4000-$3000
DAD IS CHAMPION ''MC HAMMER''
MOM IS TOP SECRET


----------



## illmatic 63

MALE PUPPIES FOR SALE $4000-$3000
DAD IS CHAMPION ''MC HAMMER''
MOM IS TOP SECRET


----------



## Duez

66LOW said:


> stay the course bro.. Prayers going up..
> 
> dont worry about the haters, *we should expect to be percecuted*
> shows we're on the right path


:loco:


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


>


----------



## stuntn65ss

checkin in brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!! !PRAISE GOD!


----------



## 66LOW

214Tex said:


>


haa can they see tacoman..


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

stuntn65ss said:


> checkin in brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!! !PRAISE GOD!


Its been a hard painful week. But ima try! I ask why me! You do right. And bad still happens! 

- wana thank all for prayer and there pmz! It helps.


----------



## servant of christ

there are some that come in this thread and say we believe on a fictional GOD.but yet you probably teach your kids to beleave on* santa claus* .or the *easter bunny*....:ugh::uh::scrutinize:


----------



## be thankful

servant of christ said:


> there are some that come in this thread and say we believe on a fictional GOD.but yet you probably teach your kids to beleave on* santa claus* .or the *easter bunny*....:ugh::uh::scrutinize:


..EXACTLY,because we were all conditioned to think that way,from the cradle...but as you grow up and mature,you are suppose to know the difference between "family traditions"...and being a mental slave to an invisible sky daddy..:loco:


----------



## be thankful




----------



## servant of christ

YES THE FANTASY OF THERE BEEN A SANTA CLUAS OR A EASTER BUNNY GOES AWAY .BUT MY BELEAVE IN GOD AND JESUS AND THE HOLY SPIRIT WILL NEVER FADE AWAY FOR ME .AND YES YOU CAN SAY HIS MY SKY DADDY .BUT ARENT YOU A MENTAL SLAVE YOUR SELF BY FOLLOWING OTHERS THAT DONT BELEAVE ,IT EXCITES YOU TO TALK TRASH ABOUT OUR BELEAVES IN OUR GOD AND SON AND SPIRIT.BUT I WILL NEVER TRY TO FORCE SOMETHING THAT YOU DONT WANT TO BELEAVE IN SO WHY TRY TO CHANGE OURS.ITS YOUR FREE WILL TO CHOOSE .BUT DO YOU REALY THINK ALL THAT YOU AND YOUR BUDDY DUESE AND ALL OTHERS POST ON THIS THREAD HURT ME NO, YOU SEE ITS PEOPLE LIKE YOU AND ALL OTHERS LIKE YOU THAT WE ON JUDGEMENT DAY WILL BE LOOKING AT WHEN YOU WILL BE JUDGE FOR ALL THE TRASH YOU GUYS HAVE POSTED ABOUT GOD AND OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST.LIKE I SAID ITS YOUR FREE WILL TO DO SO ,


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

be thankful said:


>


:roflmao:


As bad as this week is I needed a little satire laugh. That flyer is just Funny in a way.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! Hope every one has a Good day to look forward too. :inout:


----------



## Airborne

servant of christ said:


> there are some that come in this thread and say we believe on a fictional GOD.but yet you probably teach your kids to beleave on* santa claus* .or the *easter bunny*....:ugh::uh::scrutinize:


 so judging is part of the faith now?

Jesus Christ (the Son of God) said--"Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye? Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye." (Matthew 7:1-5) 
​


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Airborne said:


> so judging is part of the faith now?
> 
> Jesus Christ (the Son of God) said--"Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye? Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye." (Matthew 7:1-5)
> ​


Bored this morning?


----------



## 214Tex

be thankful said:


>


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## servant of christ

96ROADMASTER said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> As bad as this week is I needed a little satire laugh. That flyer is just Funny in a way.


96ROADMASTER YOU REALLY THINK WHAT BE THANKFUL POSTED ON THOSE FLYERS ARE IN A WAY FUNNY .HOMIE YOU BETTER CHECK YOUR SELF.HOW CAN SOMETHING THAT MOCK OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST BE FUNNY AT ALL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

servant of christ said:


> TTT


I don't think it mocking anything really. I mean i do have a sense of humour at times. I know its in bad taste. But geez I'm not a saint. I love Sat night live , def jam , dirty music. But I also know How to Be real and not let that stuff affect my mind and body. Right now I'm being tested! My my body shutting down , House hold is in shambles , and Just a bunch on excuse my French. BULLSHIT!!! So a little chuckle at a silly flyer some fool made up aint gona hurt nothing. Some times you got to sit back and laugh. I been going in the closet and crying all week.. so I need a break Bro!


----------



## Duez

servant of christ said:


> there are some that come in this thread and say we believe on a fictional GOD.but yet you probably teach your kids to beleave on* santa claus* .or the *easter bunny*....:ugh::uh::scrutinize:


 My son doesn't. He has a periodic table in his room.


----------



## Duez

be thankful said:


>


Both of those places sound pretty shitty.


----------



## Duez

servant of christ said:


> 96ROADMASTER YOU REALLY THINK WHAT BE THANKFUL POSTED ON THOSE FLYERS ARE IN A WAY FUNNY .HOMIE YOU BETTER CHECK YOUR SELF.HOW CAN SOMETHING THAT MOCK OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST BE FUNNY AT ALL


Better check yourself. Nobody is reading your mind. :loco:


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


>


----------



## Duez

servant of christ said:


> YES THE FANTASY OF THERE BEEN A SANTA CLUAS OR A EASTER BUNNY GOES AWAY .BUT MY BELEAVE IN GOD AND JESUS AND THE HOLY SPIRIT WILL NEVER FADE AWAY FOR ME .AND YES YOU CAN SAY HIS MY SKY DADDY .BUT ARENT YOU A MENTAL SLAVE YOUR SELF BY FOLLOWING OTHERS THAT DONT BELEAVE ,IT EXCITES YOU TO TALK TRASH ABOUT OUR BELEAVES IN OUR GOD AND SON AND SPIRIT.BUT I WILL NEVER TRY TO FORCE SOMETHING THAT YOU DONT WANT TO BELEAVE IN SO WHY TRY TO CHANGE OURS.ITS YOUR FREE WILL TO CHOOSE .BUT DO YOU REALY THINK ALL THAT YOU AND YOUR BUDDY DUESE AND ALL OTHERS POST ON THIS THREAD HURT ME NO, YOU SEE ITS PEOPLE LIKE YOU AND ALL OTHERS LIKE YOU THAT WE ON JUDGEMENT DAY WILL BE LOOKING AT WHEN YOU WILL BE JUDGE FOR ALL THE TRASH YOU GUYS HAVE POSTED ABOUT GOD AND OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST.LIKE I SAID ITS YOUR FREE WILL TO DO SO ,


 You don't have to believe in things that are real. <---Get that and then reconsider your "beliefs".


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


>


That's a funny GIF. Lol


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

All you'll have a good night!


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## 214Tex




----------



## ONE8SEVEN

96ROADMASTER said:


> I don't think it mocking anything really. I mean i do have a sense of humour at times. I know its in bad taste. But geez I'm not a saint. I love Sat night live , def jam , dirty music. But I also know How to Be real and not let that stuff affect my mind and body. Right now I'm being tested! My my body shutting down , House hold is in shambles , and Just a bunch on excuse my French. BULLSHIT!!! So a little chuckle at a silly flyer some fool made up aint gona hurt nothing. Some times you got to sit back and laugh. *I been going in the closet and crying all week*.. so I need a break Bro!


:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl: pussy


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl: pussy


No not really. I dont want my kids to see me upset . So I go hide it and then walk the world with a smile. Like nothing wrong. No shame in my game Homie. But its been very hard. And I will continue to cry!


----------



## be thankful

servant of christ said:


> 96ROADMASTER YOU REALLY THINK WHAT BE THANKFUL POSTED ON THOSE FLYERS ARE IN A WAY FUNNY .HOMIE YOU BETTER CHECK YOUR SELF.HOW CAN SOMETHING THAT MOCK OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST BE FUNNY AT ALL


"slave to christ"..you should lighten up,let me guess, you not allowed to have a sense of humor in heaven either?
i guess you are a perfect angel?..no drinking/drugs/tattoos..or sex out of wedlock?..besides you can still get in heaven..just press "accept god'..then "edit settings"...WALLAH!!


----------



## Duez

be thankful said:


> "slave to christ"..you should lighten up,let me guess, you not allowed to have a sense of humor in heaven either? i guess you are a perfect angel?*..no drinking/drugs/tattoos..or sex out of wedlock?.*.besides you can still get in heaven..just press "accept god'..then "edit settings"...WALLAH!!


that's Duez. Besides the sex part.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Remember fellas, when you tell people you're a Christian, you will automatically put under a microscope. People will hold you to a standard they themselves could not meet. The reason... Hope. 
They want to see someone who is living for Christ, but is still "cool" even though they don't curse, listens to music without negative messeges and foul language, someone who displays patience and doesn't speak bad to or about anyone.... Is it a lot to ask, OH YEAH!! We _are _still human. Christians are not sinless, but we should try to sin less. Pray, and take it one day at a time.


----------



## Mixteco

a new song the homeboy UNI
http://youtu.be/Ih866LjqavM

http://youtu.be/Ih866LjqavM


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice out! Hope you'll get out And about!


----------



## Duez

GHOST RIDER said:


> Remember fellas, when you tell people you're a Christian, you will automatically put under a microscope. People will hold you to a standard they themselves could not meet. The reason... Hope.
> They want to see someone who is living for Christ, but is still "cool" even though they don't curse, listens to music without negative messeges and foul language, someone who displays patience and doesn't speak bad to or about anyone.... Is it a lot to ask, OH YEAH!! We _are _still human. Christians are not sinless, but we should try to sin less. Pray, and take it one day at a time.


Couldn't care less if a christian was sinless. It's their lack of an education that bothers me.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> Couldn't care less if a christian was sinless. It's their lack of an education that bothers me.


 Plenty of us are educated just fine. In fact I got one or two degrees myself! So bla bla bla.


----------



## be thankful

GHOST RIDER said:


> Remember fellas, when you tell people you're a Christian, you will automatically put under a microscope. People will hold you to a standard they themselves could not meet. The reason... Hope.
> They want to see someone who is living for Christ, but is still "cool" even though they don't curse, listens to music without negative messeges and foul language, someone who displays patience and doesn't speak bad to or about anyone.... Is it a lot to ask, OH YEAH!! We _are _still human. Christians are not sinless, but we should try to sin less. Pray, and take it one day at a time.


..or you could just live a happy "god-free" life,without all the restraints.living without religion is a luxury,for people that dont need a crutch to fall back on...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

be thankful said:


> ..or you could just live a happy "god-free" life,without all the restraints.living without religion is a luxury,for people that dont need a crutch to fall back on...


Geez.


----------



## 214Tex

" Better Slave than Sorry " there is no such thing as a God Free life and if so it must be a fools paradise*


----------



## Duez

God free=educated


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> God free=educated


How you figure? Give me one you long drawn out boring ole explanations please !


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> " Better Slave than Sorry " there is no such thing as a God Free life and if so it must be a fools paradise*


..how would you know about it,if you never lived it?..there are millions living religion-free.let me guess,if you dont agree..it must be wrong.


----------



## 214Tex

Sounds like a sinful time for a God Free Followers! Why do they always tell me bless you after I sneeze


----------



## 214Tex

In Memory of *








*

Did a 187 on a family of six , smothered them with government cheese just in case , then did a drive by at sonics ;






Had a BLAST !


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

214Tex said:


> Sounds like a sinful time for a God Free Followers! Why do they always tell me bless you after I sneeze


 Because during the 1800's folks use to think if you sneezed you had or where trying to exhale demons from your body..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

214Tex said:


> In Memory of *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Did a 187 on a family of six , smothered them with government cheese just in case , then did a drive by at sonics ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a BLAST !


----------



## be thankful

96ROADMASTER said:


> Because during the 1800's folks use to think if you sneezed you had or where trying to exhale demons from your body..


thats just another fairy tale roadmaster...truth is people say "bless you" because you're heart stops when you sneeze.


----------



## be thankful

96ROADMASTER said:


> How you figure? Give me one you long drawn out boring ole explanations please !


..no B.S, a recent study put atheist against christians in a test about religion,not only did the atheist score higher.,but had better basic knowledge over all of current events,human behavior,history etc....atheist/free thinkers are constantly being challenged on a daily basis,so they need to know what they are talking about in debates.christians just have to sit back and agree with everthing they are told...just saying.


----------



## steveocerda

its kind of funny hearing people who dont know what is is to be a christian, speak out of their rear end....its only those who seek the lord who know what they have missed out on....the lord is more than good to those that love and seek his will for their lives....unbelievers do not know what blessings are....the lord just blessed me with my childhood dream "my first cherry 2 tone 64" god is good.....


----------



## steveocerda

just because ur a christian, doesnt mean ur the smartest person in the world, but ur smarter than an athiest, because you use common sense, and that is alot more than an atiest does....if atiests are so smart, why dont they realize that history has more than proven the bible is accurate and true....i want to see the faces of athiests on the day of the rapture when they find out they were wrong about us believers, and JESUS CHRIST....dont be left behind. the day of reckoning is comming, what side do you want to be on. forgiven by grace, or do you want to try to count on the fact ur a good person. good luck on that one, because we are all wreched sinners, deserving of death, god offers us forgiveness of all our sins, all you have to do is call on his name and and ask for forgiveness. he does the rest. dont let athiests make the discision for you, because believe it or not you will answer to god one day....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

THANK YOU GOD FOR THIS BEAUTIFULL DAY AND ALL MY BLESSINGS


----------



## 214Tex

be thankful said:


> thats just another fairy tale roadmaster...truth is people say "bless you" because you're heart stops when you sneeze.


 Hey wait a minute ,,, that's a fairtale also


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! Seems I went to bed to early last night! Lol.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

steveocerda said:


> *just because ur a christian, doesnt mean ur the smartest person in the world, but ur smarter than an athiest, because you use common sense*, and that is alot more than an atiest does....if atiests are so smart, why dont they realize that history has more than proven the bible is accurate and true....i want to see the faces of athiests on the day of the rapture when they find out they were wrong about us believers, and JESUS CHRIST....dont be left behind. the day of reckoning is comming, what side do you want to be on. forgiven by grace, or do you want to try to count on the fact ur a good person. good luck on that one, because we are all wreched sinners, deserving of death, god offers us forgiveness of all our sins, all you have to do is call on his name and and ask for forgiveness. he does the rest. dont let athiests make the discision for you, because believe it or not you will answer to god one day....


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 214Tex

96ROADMASTER said:


> Morning! Seems I went to bed to early last night! Lol.


 You didn't miss nothing , same old 6 and 7 but you know who's on top


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

had a decent day today. Still a battle but im chugging along!


----------



## 66LOW

96ROADMASTER said:


> had a decent day today. Still a battle but im chugging along!


Awesome!


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> Hey wait a minute ,,, that's a fairtale also


..maybe it is a myth,its what ive always been told...im not 100% positive...hmmmm...sound familiar?


----------



## be thankful

steveocerda said:


> just because ur a christian, doesnt mean ur the smartest person in the world, but ur smarter than an athiest, because you use common sense, and that is alot more than an atiest does....if atiests are so smart, why dont they realize that history has more than proven the bible is accurate and true....i want to see the faces of athiests on the day of the rapture when they find out they were wrong about us believers, and JESUS CHRIST....dont be left behind. the day of reckoning is comming, what side do you want to be on. forgiven by grace, or do you want to try to count on the fact ur a good person. good luck on that one, because we are all wreched sinners, deserving of death, god offers us forgiveness of all our sins, all you have to do is call on his name and and ask for forgiveness. he does the rest. dont let athiests make the discision for you, because believe it or not you will answer to god one day....


...i dont even know where to start..ugh.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

be thankful said:


> ...i dont even know where to start..ugh.


Then don't . Walk away from the keyboard:rimshot:.


----------



## be thankful

96ROADMASTER said:


> Then don't . Walk away from the keyboard:rimshot:.


..thats exactly what i did..but i wanted to leave something for you to comment on..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

be thankful said:


> ..thats exactly what i did..but i wanted to leave something for you to comment on..


 Ha ha funny Jerry Seinfield!


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


> Sounds like a sinful time for a God Free Followers! Why do they always tell me bless you after I sneeze


Same reason Americans are killed by terrorists. A large percentage of the United States primarily supports Israel and their beliefs.


----------



## Duez

steveocerda said:


> its kind of funny hearing people who dont know what is is to be a christian, speak out of their rear end....its only those who seek the lord who know what they have missed out on....the lord is more than good to those that love and seek his will for their lives....unbelievers do not know what blessings are....the lord just blessed me with my childhood dream "my first cherry 2 tone 64" god is good.....


Sweet, did the lord bless you with the job you used to pay for it? Did he also bless you with the factory used to produce those vehicles? Did he also bless you with chines sweat shop your wheels were made in? Crediting an imaginary friend with your accomplishments is ridiculous.


----------



## Duez

steveocerda said:


> just because ur a christian, doesnt mean ur the smartest person in the world, but ur smarter than an athiest, because you use common sense, and that is alot more than an atiest does....if atiests are so smart, why dont they realize that *history has more than proven the bible is accurate and true*....i want to see the faces of athiests on the day of the rapture when they find out they were wrong about us believers, and JESUS CHRIST....dont be left behind. the day of reckoning is comming, what side do you want to be on. forgiven by grace, or do you want to try to count on the fact ur a good person. good luck on that one, because we are all wreched sinners, deserving of death, god offers us forgiveness of all our sins, all you have to do is call on his name and and ask for forgiveness. he does the rest. dont let athiests make the discision for you, because believe it or not you will answer to god one day....


Like the first page where it say dinosaurs lived with people? :wow:


----------



## Duez

steveocerda said:


> just because ur a christian, doesnt mean ur the smartest person in the world, but ur smarter than an athiest, because you use common sense, and that is alot more than an atiest does....if atiests are so smart, why dont they realize that history has more than proven the bible is accurate and true....i want to see the faces of athiests on the day of the rapture when they find out they were wrong about us believers, and JESUS CHRIST....dont be left behind. the day of reckoning is comming, what side do you want to be on. forgiven by grace, or do you want to try to count on the fact ur a good person. good luck on that one, because we are all wreched sinners,* deserving of death,* god offers us forgiveness of all our sins, all you have to do is call on his name and and ask for forgiveness. he does the rest. dont let athiests make the discision for you, because believe it or not you will answer to god one day....


Be on your way then. :wow:


----------



## Duez

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> THANK YOU LORD TACO FOR THIS SOUR CREAM AND ALL MY HOT SAUCE


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


> In Memory of *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Did a 187 on a family of six , smothered them with government cheese just in case , then did a drive by at sonics ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a BLAST !


The Taco forgives you my brother. He wants you to not be hungry. :worship:


----------



## Duez

> “Since the October War in 1973, Washington has provided Israel with a level of support dwarfing the amounts provided to any other state. It has been the largest annual recipient of direct U.S. economic and military assistance since 1976 and the largest total recipient since World War ll. Total direct U.S. aid to Israel amounts to well over $140 billion in 2003 dollars. *Israel receives about $3 billion in direct foreign assistance each year,* which is roughly one-fifth of America's entire foreign aid budget. In per capita terms, the United States gives each Israeli a direct subsidy worth about $500 per year. This largesse is especially striking when one realizes that Israel is now a wealthy industrial state with a per capita income roughly equal to South Korea or Spain.”


GooD job christians. Not like the US is in a financial crisis.


----------



## Airborne

Lord Duez said:


> GooD job christians. Not like the US is in a financial crisis.


no shit


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> GooD job christians. Not like the US is in a financial crisis.


 Couldn't have done it without all the god free life followers . They are so educated it's stupid that they can't get it right already


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I thank God for another day! Tring as these last months have been on my mind and body I'm still moving! Its spiritual warfare and its in full bloom brothaz!!


----------



## Chicity

God gave us life and put me in Chicagoland I have 7 kids and love cars


----------



## Duez

Chicity said:


> God gave us life and put me in Chicagoland I have 7 kids and love cars


 God was your realtor? :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> God was your realtor? :wow:


Can be. You never know where you will get sent too Or what direction your being led! Lord knows my walk has been turned upside down and around this month. Even cousing me to question why me! But ima stead fast. As long as I can.


----------



## be thankful

Chicity said:


> God gave us life and put me in Chicagoland I have 7 kids and love cars


..which god?..let me guess..the god that is on "your" team right?.


----------



## be thankful

96ROADMASTER said:


> I thank God for another day! Tring as these last months have been on my mind and body I'm still moving! Its spiritual warfare and its in full bloom brothaz!!


why dont you try jumping off a bridge (pray first of course)...and if god catches you (remember he is all powerful)..then you were right this whole time..if not....better luck next time.


----------



## be thankful

‎"You believe in a book that has talking animals, wizards, witches, demons, sticks turning into snakes, burning bushes, food falling from the sky, people walking on water, and all sorts of magical, absurd and primitive stories, and you say that we are the ones that need help?" 
...— Mark Twain


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## 214Tex

The chimpanzee said no , not even he agrees with yalls theory


----------



## 66LOW

be thankful said:


> why dont you try jumping off a bridge (pray first of course)...and if god catches you (remember he is all powerful)..then you were right this whole time..if not....better luck next time.


hahaa funny az.. why dont you after prayin to the Taco and see how you fair


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

be thankful said:


> why dont you try jumping off a bridge (pray first of course)...and if god catches you (remember he is all powerful)..then you were right this whole time..if not....better luck next time.


God gives us common sense! Only a fool would do that. Or one posed by personal demons and spirits!


----------



## 214Tex

I'm glad common sense is free ,



Otherwise I'd be a fool trying to make it with a magic stick


----------



## Duez

66LOW said:


> hahaa funny az.. why dont you after prayin to the Taco and see how you fair


Try the same with your god. :wow: 

Newton actually explains why jumping off bridges is a bad idea.


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


> I'm glad common sense is free ,
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I'd be a fool trying to make it with a magic stick


Common sense says a man in outer space is hearing your thoughts? :wow:


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> Common sense says a man in outer space is hearing your thoughts? :wow:


 Sounds silly , but it's sillier to think a taco can save you . Even 2 PAC said " only god can save me now "


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Give me the strength to run this race! Lord knows my heart. But my body and soul are in a spiritual battle here on earth!


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


> Sounds silly , but it's sillier to think a taco can save you . Even 2 PAC said " only god can save me now "


 Oh tupac? The PhD? Or the convicted rapist who studied poetry and therefore is an expert on earths origin. glad we agree it sounds silly


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> Oh tupac? The PhD? Or the convicted rapist who studied poetry and therefore is an expert on earths origin. glad we agree it sounds silly


Your pretty much silly all the time! Lol.


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> Oh tupac? The PhD? Or the convicted rapist who studied poetry and therefore is an expert on earths origin. glad we agree it sounds silly


 



Sorry but I don't feel saved I'll stick to 2-PAC theory ,,,." Only god can save me now "


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

214Tex said:


> Sorry but I don't feel saved I'll stick to 2-PAC theory ,,,." Only god can save me now "


:ugh:


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


>


Troll


----------



## be thankful

.sooooo..let me guess,the wack job CHRISTIAN from norway is NOT going to heaven with you guys now???..or he was never "really" a christian....or whats the excuse this time?..makes you think heaven is going to be an annoying and violent place. Acording to revelations you'll spend eternity on your knees chanting...if you don't show enough enthusiasm the people around you will probably turn on you like wild dogs...praise the lord.:guns:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Crazyness up in here.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

be thankful said:


> .sooooo..let me guess,the wack job CHRISTIAN from norway is NOT going to heaven with you guys now???..or he was never "really" a christian....or whats the excuse this time?..makes you think heaven is going to be an annoying and violent place. Acording to revelations you'll spend eternity on your knees chanting...if you don't show enough enthusiasm the people around you will probably turn on you like wild dogs...praise the lord.:guns:



LOL


----------



## 214Tex

I dont think he was really Christian minded*. Looks like a facebook breech of information that portrays a secular mind to be Christian right wing .


On the real a life without any mental and physical problems could be called heaven . This present life with all its complications is the journey there as far as I hope this is the only " hell " believers in christ will have to endure .*

Heaven or Where ever*
It's the separation of good from bad


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord help me to hold out ! Untill this race is won!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord! Help to make this life changing decision today! Let it be the right one . And the path you have chosen for me. I don't quite see why your putting me through such turmoil and heart break. But I guess it your will!


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Lord! Help to make this life changing decision today! Let it be the right one . And the path you have chosen for me. I don't quite see why your putting me through such turmoil and heart break. But I guess it your will!


God wants you to paypal me all your monies.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> God wants you to paypal me all your monies.


 False prophets can wear mask too! And speak to you. I don't have any money anyway. So jokes on you!


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> God wants you to paypal me all your monies.


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> False prophets can wear mask too! And speak to you. I don't have any money anyway. So jokes on you!


Ok, but you're not going to heaven if you don't.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> Ok, but you're not going to heaven if you don't.....


Fool! I won't need it if I'm going over yonder! All world posetions will be left here on earth! I won't even need my cloths. Couse ima have a new choir robe!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

96ROADMASTER said:


> Give me the strength to run this race! Lord knows my heart. But my body and soul are in a spiritual battle here on earth!


:worship:


----------



## be thankful

96ROADMASTER said:


> Lord! Help to make this life changing decision today! Let it be the right one . And the path you have chosen for me. I don't quite see why your putting me through such turmoil and heart break. But I guess it your will!


..you are obviously not intelligent enough to stand on you're own two feet, and think for yourself.i know there is very little skills needed to be a godbot,but you sound a little underdeveloped..im guessing you are about 15 years old?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

be thankful said:


> ..you are obviously not intelligent enough to stand on you're own two feet, and think for yourself.i know there is very little skills needed to be a godbot,but you sound a little underdeveloped..im guessing you are about 15 years old?


:inout:


----------



## 66LOW

96ROADMASTER said:


> :inout:


:inout:


----------



## 66LOW

:inout:


96ROADMASTER said:


> :inout:


----------



## 66LOW

:inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout:


----------



## 66LOW

be thankful said:


> ..I am obviously not intelligent enough to stand on my own two feet, and think for myself.i have very little skills needed to be a godbot,and I sound a little underdeveloped.. ?


:rimshot::drama::around:hno::buttkick:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:ugh:


----------



## 214Tex

I heard something interesting from a prosecutor today while watching In Session. When bad comes to worse there is no atheist in a fox hole.


I know what she ment but could it be true?, just askin ,,,,,,


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


> I heard something interesting from a prosecutor today while watching In Session. When bad comes to worse there is no atheist in a fox hole.
> 
> 
> I know what she ment but could it be true?, just askin ,,,,,,


She meant that in desperation, people will sometimes ask imaginary sky men to save them. However, people not in dire situations should refrain from speaking to invisible people.


----------



## Gsusthatswhy

We got the place if you bring the rides 
Stockton car show thurs aug 25 6 pm
Community BBQ , Live music
We need cars!!!!
Church grand opening looking for down brothers to come out and light up the block


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Thank some you real kats for prayers and PM. I'm doing better. And home life is on the up and up! Keep praying though! Devil is still trying to run thangs!


----------



## 66LOW

:yes::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 66LOW

:nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

The devils at it again! This week starting off challenging!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

96ROADMASTER said:


> The devils at it again! This week starting off challenging!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

*PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
GOD IS STILL IN CONTROL! GOD IS ABLE! GOD IS LOVING!
GOD IS ALL KNOWING! GOD IS ALL POWERFUL!GOD IS ALL PRESENT!
GOD IS ALL MERCIFUL! GOD IS THE GREAT I AM! KING OF KINGS!
LORD OF LORDS! BEGINNING & THE END! GOD IS THE HEALER!
GOD IS THE PROVIDER! EVERLASTING GOD! HALLELUJAH!!!


JUST A REMINDER TO ALL, EVERY ONE WILL BOW TO THE LORD IN THE END, BELIEVERS, NON-BELIEVERS, WHO EVER U ARE U WILL KNOW THAT CHRIST IS LORD...


ISAIAH CHP.45 VERSE 23 (THE NEW LIVING TRANSLATION BIBLE )

23.I HAVE SWORN BY MY OWN NAME, AND I WILL NEVER GO BACK ON MY WORD: EVERY KNEE WILL BOW TO ME, AND EVERY TONGUE WILL CONFESS ALLEGIANCE TO MY NAME."

ROMANS CHP.14 VERSE 11 ( THE KING JAMES VERSION BIBLE )

11.FOR IT IS WRITTEN, AS I LIVE, SAYS THE LORD, EVERY KNEE SHALL BOW TO ME, AND EVERY TONGUE SHALL CONFESS TO GOD.

TO ALL MY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S IN CHRIST JESUS BE ENCOURAGED & NEVER DISCOURAGED, HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY IN JESUS NAME AMEN...
*


----------



## be thankful

96ROADMASTER said:


> The devils at it again! This week starting off challenging!


..at some point you have to take responsibility for yourself,and your actions.stop worshipping one invisible character...and blaming another...


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> *PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!
> GOD IS STILL IN CONTROL! GOD IS ABLE! GOD IS LOVING!
> GOD IS ALL KNOWING! GOD IS ALL POWERFUL!GOD IS ALL PRESENT!
> GOD IS ALL MERCIFUL! GOD IS THE GREAT I AM! KING OF KINGS!
> LORD OF LORDS! BEGINNING & THE END! GOD IS THE HEALER!
> GOD IS THE PROVIDER! EVERLASTING GOD! HALLELUJAH!!!
> 
> 
> JUST A REMINDER TO ALL, EVERY ONE WILL BOW TO THE LORD IN THE END, BELIEVERS, NON-BELIEVERS, WHO EVER U ARE U WILL KNOW THAT CHRIST IS LORD...
> 
> 
> ISAIAH CHP.45 VERSE 23 (THE NEW LIVING TRANSLATION BIBLE )
> 
> 23.I HAVE SWORN BY MY OWN NAME, AND I WILL NEVER GO BACK ON MY WORD: EVERY KNEE WILL BOW TO ME, AND EVERY TONGUE WILL CONFESS ALLEGIANCE TO MY NAME."
> 
> ROMANS CHP.14 VERSE 11 ( THE KING JAMES VERSION BIBLE )
> 
> 11.FOR IT IS WRITTEN, AS I LIVE, SAYS THE LORD, EVERY KNEE SHALL BOW TO ME, AND EVERY TONGUE SHALL CONFESS TO GOD.
> 
> TO ALL MY BROTHER'S & SISTER'S IN CHRIST JESUS BE ENCOURAGED & NEVER DISCOURAGED, HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY IN JESUS NAME AMEN...
> *


..insecurities are getting the best of you.


----------



## BIGSCOTTY100

AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..insecurities are getting the best of you.


No insecurities here brother, I just know that the WORD OF GOD is so true, and in the end whether good or bad, we will all bow down, and every tongue will confess that CHRIST IS LORD. So why not bow now? (You have a Bless night)
Last but not least the only thing getting the best of me is_* JESUS*_ that's it that's all.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

*May you all have a Bless night in Jesus name:angel:*


----------



## dawgcatcher

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> *May you all have a Bless night in Jesus name:angel:*


You as well...:biggrin:


----------



## dawgcatcher

96ROADMASTER said:


> View attachment 345574



nice roadmaster :thumbsup:


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> *May you all have a Bless night in Jesus name:angel:*


..what happens on the nights that dont get "blessed"?


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> No insecurities here brother, I just know that the WORD OF GOD is so true, and in the end whether good or bad, we will all bow down, and every tongue will confess that CHRIST IS LORD. So why not bow now? (You have a Bless night)
> Last but not least the only thing getting the best of me is_* JESUS*_ that's it that's all.


..which "god" are we talking about?...there are hundreds of them.let me guess your god is better than all the rest?...gotcha.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..which "god" are we talking about?...there are hundreds of them.let me guess your god is better than all the rest?...gotcha.


_*
There might be many different Gods, but The God of the Bible is the One, True God, he is ( The Eternal One without beginning and without end. The uncreated One who created everything and everyone. He is One yet He reveals Himself to us as three in One: God the Father, God the Son, and God the Holy Spirit. He is characterized by His creative work, the grace of His loving mercy, His intolerance of sin, His forgiveness of people who turn from sin and trust Him, and His guidance for quality living. The way to come to know God the Father and God the Spirit is to come to know God the Son, who is Jesus Christ. God is all-powerful, all-knowing, all-present, and all loving.

I'm not on here to tell anyone that my God is better than any other God, because that's not my job to do, my job is to be the best servant that God has called me to be & God does the rest. (The truth is that there are some things only GOD can do such as cleanse us of our sin, forgive us, and justify us. At the same time, there are some things only we can do such as come to him, believe in him, and repent of our sins. While God does indeed love everyone he has given us a wonderful but dangerous gift. That gift is call "free will." It is the ability to choose between right and wrong, good and evil, God and Satan, and heaven and hell. God will not force his salvation and forgiveness upon our lives. It is our choice to say yes or no.).

BE ENCOURAGED & NEVER DISCOURAGED PEOPLE OF GOD ( GOD IS STILL IN CONTROL )... 

DEUTERONOMY CHP. 31:6 (THE KING JAMES VERSION)

6. BE STRONG AND OF GOOD COURAGE, FEAR NOT, NOR BE AFRAID OF THEM: FOR THE LORD THY GOD, HE IT IS THAT DOTH GO WITH THEE; HE WILL NOT FAIL THEE, NOR FORSAKE THEE.*
_*
GOD IS ALWAYS WITH HIS CHILDREN, NO MATTER WHAT HE IS THERE.*

_*MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME:angel:*_


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*
> There might be many different Gods, but The God of the Bible is the One, True God, he is ( The Eternal One without beginning and without end. The uncreated One who created everything and everyone. He is One yet He reveals Himself to us as three in One: God the Father, God the Son, and God the Holy Spirit. He is characterized by His creative work, the grace of His loving mercy, His intolerance of sin, His forgiveness of people who turn from sin and trust Him, and His guidance for quality living. The way to come to know God the Father and God the Spirit is to come to know God the Son, who is Jesus Christ. God is all-powerful, all-knowing, all-present, and all loving.
> 
> I'm not on here to tell anyone that my God is better than any other God, because that's not my job to do, my job is to be the best servant that God has called me to be & God does the rest. (The truth is that there are some things only GOD can do such as cleanse us of our sin, forgive us, and justify us. At the same time, there are some things only we can do such as come to him, believe in him, and repent of our sins. While God does indeed love everyone he has given us a wonderful but dangerous gift. That gift is call "free will." It is the ability to choose between right and wrong, good and evil, God and Satan, and heaven and hell. God will not force his salvation and forgiveness upon our lives. It is our choice to say yes or no.).
> 
> BE ENCOURAGED & NEVER DISCOURAGED PEOPLE OF GOD ( GOD IS STILL IN CONTROL )...
> 
> DEUTERONOMY CHP. 31:6 (THE KING JAMES VERSION)
> 
> 6. BE STRONG AND OF GOOD COURAGE, FEAR NOT, NOR BE AFRAID OF THEM: FOR THE LORD THY GOD, HE IT IS THAT DOTH GO WITH THEE; HE WILL NOT FAIL THEE, NOR FORSAKE THEE.*
> _*
> GOD IS ALWAYS WITH HIS CHILDREN, NO MATTER WHAT HE IS THERE.*
> 
> _*MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME:angel:*_


were you born with this ideology,or do you think your upbringing & surroundings have anything to do with this?..if you were born in japan or iran,do you think you would still think this way...be honest.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> were you born with this ideology,or do you think your upbringing & surroundings have anything to do with this?..if you were born in japan or iran,do you think you would still think this way...be honest.


_*
Thanks for the response, but I know what the truth is & that's the WORD OF GOD, why are you that mad to call someone & idiot, it's cool, because when I didn't have CHRIST JESUS in my life I was an idiot, but now that I have him as my LORD & SAVIOR I'm far from an idiot, I am a child of GOD now & forever I'll be. Honestly all I can say is we all have a CHOICE to do what it is that we want to do. My choice is to serve the all Mighty GOD. Have a Bless day!!!*_


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!_


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*
> Thanks for the response, but I know what the truth is & that's the WORD OF GOD, why are you that mad to call someone & idiot, it's cool, because when I didn't have CHRIST JESUS in my life I was an idiot, but now that I have him as my LORD & SAVIOR I'm far from an idiot, I am a child of GOD now & forever I'll be. Honestly all I can say is we all have a CHOICE to do what it is that we want to do. My choice is to serve the all Mighty GOD. Have a Bless day!!!*_


..you totally dodged a simple question...have a blessed day.


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..you totally dodged a simple question...have a blessed day.


There's no one dodging anything here, but your dodging the TRUTH OF GOD, like I wrote before if you didn't understand what I wrote, than all you have to do is ask & you shall receive, seek & you shall find, and knock and will be open, but in your case, you seem to lean on your own understanding, but the WORD OF GOD say's in (PROVERBS CHP. 3 VERSE 5 TRUST IN THE LORD WITH ALL YOUR HEART; LEAN NOT TO YOUR OWN UNDERSTANDING.) but it's your choice not mine, and (YES I MAY SAY THAT I HAVE BEEN HAVING A BLESS DAY IN JESUS NAME, THANKS FOR ASKING, YOU HAVE A BLESS EVENING MR.THANKFUL:thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_BLESS NIGHT EVERYONE IN JESUS NAME :angel:_


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _BLESS NIGHT EVERYONE IN JESUS NAME :angel:_


:h5:


Woke up this morning and the storms had passed! bright sunny monday!


----------



## 214Tex

be thankful said:


> ..what happens on the nights that dont get "blessed"?


 Be Blessed , you don't want the boogy man to come talk in your ear when your asleep :drama:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*RISE & SHINE BROTHER'S & SISTER'S IT'S PRAISING OUR LORD & SAVIOR TIME:yes:*_

_*U ALL HAVE A BLESS DAY TODAY:thumbsup:*_


----------



## HOTSHOT956

HEY BROTHERS.I REALLY NEED PRYERS TO SAVE ME FROM EVIL THAT HAS ME ON THE EDGE OF FREEDOM OR PRISON.IM GOING THRU A FALSE CASE THAT GOD KNOWS I DIDNT DO.PLEASE MY BROTHERS HELP ME.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HOTSHOT956 said:


> HEY BROTHERS.I REALLY NEED PRYERS TO SAVE ME FROM EVIL THAT HAS ME ON THE EDGE OF FREEDOM OR PRISON.IM GOING THRU A FALSE CASE THAT GOD KNOWS I DIDNT DO.PLEASE MY BROTHERS HELP ME.


*
LET'S PRAY ( HEAVENLY FATHER, I COME TO YOU THIS AFTERNOON TOUCHING & AGREEING WITH WHAT MY BROTHER HOTSHOT956 IS PRAYING FOR, FOR YOUR WORD SAY'S IN MATTHEW CHP. 18 VERSE 19 AGAIN I SAY UNTO YOU, THAT IF TWO OF YOU SHALL AGREE ON EARTH AS TOUCHING ANY THING THAT THEY SHALL ASK, IT SHALL BE DONE FOR THEM OF MY FATHER WHICH IS IN HEAVEN. FATHER SO WE KNOW THAT YOU ARE LISTENING AND WE LIFT THIS SITUATION UP TO YOU RIGHT NOW, IN THE NAME OF JESUS CHRIST, THAT IT IS DONE IN MY BROTHER'S SAKE, AND MY BROTHER IS FREE FROM THIS SITUATION, FOR WE STAND ON YOUR POWER, YOUR AUTHORITY, & YOUR PROMISES IN JESUS NAME AMEN... 

NO MORE WORRIES BROTHER GOD IS IN CONTROL OF YOUR SITUATION, BECAUSE IF GOD BEFORE US WHO CAN BE AGAINST US (NO BODY) NOT EVEN THE DEVIL OR PRISON, UNLESS YOU ALLOW IT TO TAKE OVER YOU, BUT JUST REMEMBER BROTHER WHEN CHRIST DIED ON THE CROSS OF CALVARY WE THEN BECAME FREE FROM THE LAW OF BONDAGE TO SIN. YOU & I ARE FREE IN CHRIST JESUS.:thumbsup:*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

THANK MY BROTHER FOR THE PRYER. I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH TO THANK YOU.THE POWER OF GOD I SEEK IN THIS EVIL WORLD.I HAVE BEEN READING THE BIBLE NONE STOP EVERY DAY AND CONNECTING WITH OTHERS THAT BELIEVE IN THE LORD.I PRY EVERY DAY THAT I GET A ANWSER FROM GOD THAT KNOWS I DIDNT DO SUCH A THING.PLEASE MY LORD HELP ME GET OVER THIS SAFE SO I CAN GET BACK TO MY WIFE AND CHILD AND NOT AS A CRIMENAL WHICH I AM NOT. I ASK YOU PROTECTION TO MY GOOD BROTHER CERTIFIED AIGA AND HIS FAMILY.IN JESUS NAME AMEN.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HOTSHOT956 said:


> THANK MY BROTHER FOR THE PRYER. I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH TO THANK YOU.THE POWER OF GOD I SEEK IN THIS EVIL WORLD.I HAVE BEEN READING THE BIBLE NONE STOP EVERY DAY AND CONNECTING WITH OTHERS THAT BELIEVE IN THE LORD.I PRY EVERY DAY THAT I GET A ANWSER FROM GOD THAT KNOWS I DIDNT DO SUCH A THING.PLEASE MY LORD HELP ME GET OVER THIS SAFE SO I CAN GET BACK TO MY WIFE AND CHILD AND NOT AS A CRIMENAL WHICH I AM NOT. I ASK YOU PROTECTION TO MY GOOD BROTHER CERTIFIED AIGA AND HIS FAMILY.IN JESUS NAME AMEN.


Well, brother all I can say is GOD already has this situation in his care, have FAITH brother & be STRONG in the LORD, because there's something on the other side of this situation that you are going through right now, and what I mean brother is that GOD is about to release a blessing over your situation in the name of JESUS. GOD will never allow his children to go through anything that we can not handle, so there fore brother GOD knows that you can handle it, GOD is guiding you through brother & he will always be there no matter what, don't let the enemy deceive you brother, because he is a liar from the pit of hell. BE BLESSED (1 LUV & THAT'S CHRIST JESUS... AMEN ) 

I YOUR SISTER IN CHRIST RECEIVE WHAT YOU SAID ABOUT ME, ABOUT THE PROTECTION OVER ME & MY FAMILIES LIVES, I THANK YOU MY BROTHER IN CHRIST HOTSHOT956. HAVE A BLESS EVENING:angel:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> Well, brother all I can say is GOD already has this situation in his care, have FAITH brother & be STRONG in the LORD, because there's something on the other side of this situation that you are going through right now, and what I mean brother is that GOD is about to release a blessing over your situation in the name of JESUS. GOD will never allow his children to go through anything that we can not handle, so there fore brother GOD knows that you can handle it, GOD is guiding you through brother & he will always be there no matter what, don't let the enemy deceive you brother, because he is a liar from the pit of hell. BE BLESSED (1 LUV & THAT'S CHRIST JESUS... AMEN )
> 
> I YOUR SISTER IN CHRIST RECEIVE WHAT YOU SAID ABOUT ME, ABOUT THE PROTECTION OVER ME & MY FAMILIES LIVES, I THANK YOU MY BROTHER IN CHRIST HOTSHOT956. HAVE A BLESS EVENING:angel:


THANK YOU MY SISTER FOR PRYING FOR ME THIS PAST FEW DAYS. LORD DID HEAR OUR PRYERS AND IS TAKEING CARE OF THE EVIL THAT IS TRYING TO PUT A END ON ME.YESTERDAY THE VICTIM WENT TO THE DA OFFICE AND CAME OUT WITH THE TRUTH.SHE TOLD THE DA THAT IT WAS ALL A LIE WHEN THEY CAME AFTER ME (COPS) DA TOLD ME THAT MY CHARGES ARE GETTING DROP HOPEFULLY BY THE END OF THIS MONTH.THAT IM NOT GOING TO DO TIME IN PRISON.GOD IS OUT THERE AND THIS IS A BLESSING FROM GOD WITH HELP OF MY FELLOW EARTH ANGELS LIKE MY SISTER CERTIFIED AIGA. BUT YET I AM NOT A FREE MEN JUST YET. I WILL KEEP PRYING AND HOPEFULLY GOD WILL CLOSES THIS CASE.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HOTSHOT956 said:


> THANK YOU MY SISTER FOR PRYING FOR ME THIS PAST FEW DAYS. LORD DID HEAR OUR PRYERS AND IS TAKEING CARE OF THE EVIL THAT IS TRYING TO PUT A END ON ME.YESTERDAY THE VICTIM WENT TO THE DA OFFICE AND CAME OUT WITH THE TRUTH.SHE TOLD THE DA THAT IT WAS ALL A LIE WHEN THEY CAME AFTER ME (COPS) DA TOLD ME THAT MY CHARGES ARE GETTING DROP HOPEFULLY BY THE END OF THIS MONTH.THAT IM NOT GOING TO DO TIME IN PRISON.GOD IS OUT THERE AND THIS IS A BLESSING FROM GOD WITH HELP OF MY FELLOW EARTH ANGELS LIKE MY SISTER CERTIFIED AIGA. BUT YET I AM NOT A FREE MEN JUST YET. I WILL KEEP PRYING AND HOPEFULLY GOD WILL CLOSES THIS CASE.


_*PRAISE THE LORD & HALLELUJAH FOR THE GOODNESS OF OUR GOD AMEN:angel:
WELL, BROTHER WHEN PRAISES GO UP THE BLESSINGS COME DOWN SO EASY, SO LET'S JUST KEEP ON PRAISING GOD SO THAT HE WILL RELEASE ALL OF THE BLESSINGS THAT HE HAS FOR YOUR FAMILY & MY FAMILY IN JESUS NAME...

HAVE A BLESS DAY BROTHER ( 1 LUV FROM MY FAMILY TO YOURS ).*_


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave:GOOD MORNING BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave: U ALL HAVE A BLESS & COOL DAY TODAY:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

SAME TO YOU MY SISTER.HAVE A BLESS DAY.:angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*THANK YOU JESUS!*_*!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_:wave:GOOD MORNING PEOPLE OF GOD:wave:_

_BE BLESS IN THE NAME OF JESUS TODAY:angel:_


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*HAVE A BLESS EVENING EVERY BODY*_:angel:


----------



## Duez

HOTSHOT956 said:


> THANK YOU MY SISTER FOR PRYING FOR ME THIS PAST FEW DAYS. LORD DID HEAR OUR PRYERS AND IS TAKEING CARE OF THE EVIL THAT IS TRYING TO PUT A END ON ME.YESTERDAY THE VICTIM WENT TO THE DA OFFICE AND CAME OUT WITH THE TRUTH.SHE TOLD THE DA THAT IT WAS ALL A LIE WHEN THEY CAME AFTER ME (COPS) DA TOLD ME THAT MY CHARGES ARE GETTING DROP HOPEFULLY BY THE END OF THIS MONTH.THAT IM NOT GOING TO DO TIME IN PRISON.GOD IS OUT THERE AND THIS IS A BLESSING FROM GOD WITH HELP OF MY FELLOW EARTH ANGELS LIKE MY SISTER CERTIFIED AIGA. BUT YET I AM NOT A FREE MEN JUST YET. I WILL KEEP PRYING AND HOPEFULLY GOD WILL CLOSES THIS CASE.


 Your blessing from God is being jailed and charged for a crime you didn't commit? Maybe you should find a new God..


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

*BROTHER HOTSHOT956 YOU STAY FOCUS ON GOD THAT'S IT THAT'S ALL, BECAUSE THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S THIS* _*( MATTHEW CHP. 6 VERSE 33 = BUT SEEK YOU FIRST THE KINGDOM OF GOD, AND HIS RIGHTEOUSNESS; AND ALL THESE THINGS SHALL BE ADDED TO YOU.*_

*THE WORD OF GOD IS TRUE BROTHER, DON'T PAY NO MINE TO THE DECEIVER THE* (devil)*, BECAUSE THAT'S HE'S JOB, BUT OUR JOB AS SERVANTS OF GOD IS TO PREACH THE GOSPEL:angel: & KEEP ON GOING NO MATTER WHAT COMES OUR WAY. 

BE STRONG IN THE LORD BROTHER HOTSHOT956 BECAUSE HE IS WITH YOU ALWAYS BROTHER:yes:*

_*PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!*_


----------



## HOTSHOT956

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> *BROTHER HOTSHOT956 YOU STAY FOCUS ON GOD THAT'S IT THAT'S ALL, BECAUSE THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S THIS* _*( MATTHEW CHP. 6 VERSE 33 = BUT SEEK YOU FIRST THE KINGDOM OF GOD, AND HIS RIGHTEOUSNESS; AND ALL THESE THINGS SHALL BE ADDED TO YOU.*_
> 
> *THE WORD OF GOD IS TRUE BROTHER, DON'T PAY NO MINE TO THE DECEIVER THE* (devil)*, BECAUSE THAT'S HE'S JOB, BUT OUR JOB AS SERVANTS OF GOD IS TO PREACH THE GOSPEL:angel: & KEEP ON GOING NO MATTER WHAT COMES OUR WAY.
> 
> BE STRONG IN THE LORD BROTHER HOTSHOT956 BECAUSE HE IS WITH YOU ALWAYS BROTHER:yes:*
> 
> _*PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!*_



I WILL ALWAYS STAY TRUE TO THE LORD AND SPRED HIS WORD ON A DAILY BASES.YES YOUR RIGHT MY SISTER I CANT LOSE FOCUS IN THE LORD. MY LIFE HAS BEEN VERY POSTIVE SINCE I HAVE CALLED FOR HIS HELP AND HE DID ANWSER MY PRYERS.FOR THAT I WANT TO SAY THAT I AM A TRUE BELIEVER IN THE LORDS POWER.X2 PRAISE THE LORD MY SISTER.:angel:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Lord Duez said:


> Your blessing from God is being jailed and charged for a crime you didn't commit? Maybe you should find a new God..


THATS RIGHT EVIL TRYED TO GET ME AT MY WEAKEST MOMENT BUT HE FORGOT ABOUT ONE THING. HE WAS MESSING AROUND WITH ONE OF GOD'S TRUE BELIEVER. EVIL WILL ALWAYS BE NO ONE IF YOU BELIEVE IN THE LORD.FOR THAT I WILL NEVER LEAVE HIS SIDE.JUST OPEN THE BIBLE AND TELL ME WHAT HAS NOT HAPPEN THAT IS IN THERE?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

HOTSHOT956 said:


> I WILL ALWAYS STAY TRUE TO THE LORD AND SPRED HIS WORD ON A DAILY BASES.YES YOUR RIGHT MY SISTER I CANT LOSE FOCUS IN THE LORD. MY LIFE HAS BEEN VERY POSTIVE SINCE I HAVE CALLED FOR HIS HELP AND HE DID ANWSER MY PRYERS.FOR THAT I WANT TO SAY THAT I AM A TRUE BELIEVER IN THE LORDS POWER.X2 PRAISE THE LORD MY SISTER.:angel:


_*AMEN BROTHER!!! GOD IS GOOD!!! 

HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!*_


----------



## joeycutlass

we serve a god whos love we can not earn, its already ours. we don't serve our god in fair weather. no matter what we are totally sold out for jesus. do we serve to get things no brother. his way is the only way.

the ten commandments are called the ten promises by god in simple words if no one else loves you i will says the lord


----------



## Duez

HOTSHOT956 said:


> THATS RIGHT EVIL TRYED TO GET ME AT MY WEAKEST MOMENT BUT HE FORGOT ABOUT ONE THING. HE WAS MESSING AROUND WITH ONE OF GOD'S TRUE BELIEVER. EVIL WILL ALWAYS BE NO ONE IF YOU BELIEVE IN THE LORD.FOR THAT I WILL NEVER LEAVE HIS SIDE.JUST OPEN THE BIBLE AND TELL ME WHAT HAS NOT HAPPEN THAT IS IN THERE?


Go to the first page and tell me when men lived alongside dinosaurs.


----------



## be thankful

with hundreds of different "christian " denominations..how do you know if you are choosing the right one?..how do you know which "god",is your god?...if your god already has a plan for you,why even bother praying, and hoping you will hit the jesus lottery?..:ugh:


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> *BROTHER HOTSHOT956 YOU STAY FOCUS ON GOD THAT'S IT THAT'S ALL, BECAUSE THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S THIS* _*( MATTHEW CHP. 6 VERSE 33 = BUT SEEK YOU FIRST THE KINGDOM OF GOD, AND HIS RIGHTEOUSNESS; AND ALL THESE THINGS SHALL BE ADDED TO YOU.*_
> 
> *THE WORD OF GOD IS TRUE BROTHER, DON'T PAY NO MINE TO THE DECEIVER THE* (devil)*, BECAUSE THAT'S HE'S JOB, BUT OUR JOB AS SERVANTS OF GOD IS TO PREACH THE GOSPEL:angel: & KEEP ON GOING NO MATTER WHAT COMES OUR WAY.
> 
> BE STRONG IN THE LORD BROTHER HOTSHOT956 BECAUSE HE IS WITH YOU ALWAYS BROTHER:yes:*
> 
> _*PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!*_


..why do you feel it is so important for people to follow these words?..what are the benefits of being a christian,instead of just a muslim,jew or even a atheist?..do you feel you have special powers that others do not.do you think others are incomplete if they do not believe what you believe?...


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> Your blessing from God is being jailed and charged for a crime you didn't commit? Maybe you should find a new God..


 Stay away from the one Duez serves.


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> Go to the first page and tell me when men lived alongside dinosaurs.


 You should thank his god for not putting a tail behind you like most of the evolution creatures :drama:


----------



## rcwood66

Checking from Antioch Cali.....where they called them christians Acts 11:26


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Lord Duez said:


> Go to the first page and tell me when men lived alongside dinosaurs.


LOOKING AND NOTHING WHERE DID YOU READ THAT?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

214Tex said:


> You should thank his god for not putting a tail behind you like most of the evolution creatures :drama:


VERY GOOD POINT.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I see someDd fools back from vacation!


----------



## 214Tex

:drama:*


----------



## Duez

HOTSHOT956 said:


> LOOKING AND NOTHING WHERE DID YOU READ THAT?


 Genesis. God created all animals and man on the sixth day 6000 years ago.


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


> You should thank his god for not putting a tail behind you like most of the evolution creatures :drama:


 Have you never seen a fetus? We all start off with tails.


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


> Stay away from the one Duez serves.


 Yeah, you might get a PhD. hno:


----------



## be thankful

any of you 'CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS" get cars yet?...or let me guess..somewhere in the bible it says you are not allowed to own lowriders!...or does "GOD HAVE A PLAN"?:uh:


----------



## be thankful

why does god hate amputees?....:dunno:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..why do you feel it is so important for people to follow these words?..what are the benefits of being a christian,instead of just a muslim,jew or even a atheist?..do you feel you have special powers that others do not.do you think others are incomplete if they do not believe what you believe?...


THE BENEFITS OF BEING A CHRISTIANS = CHRIST LIKE TO TAKE UP HIS CROSS & FOLLOW HIM, IN ALL HIS WAY'S
NO ONE HERE HAS THE POWER TO DO ANYTHING AT ALL, BUT ONLY GOD IS THE ONLY ONE WITH ALL THE POWERS, SO IT AIN'T ME thankful IT'S THE JESUS THAT DWELLS IN ME, _*ACTS CHP1 VERSE 8 BUT YOU SHALL RECEIVE POWER, AFTER THAT THE HO'LY GHOST IS COME UPON YOU:( I DON'T THINK OTHERS ARE INCOMPLETE IF THEY DON'T BELIEVE WHAT I BELIEVE, I'M JUST A SERVANT FOR GOD, I'M NOT GOD, BUT I KNOW 1 THING YOU ARE INCOMPLETE IF YOU DON'T HAVE GOD IN YOUR LIFE )*_. I SAID IT ONCE & I WILL SAY IT AGAIN thankful IT'S A CHOICE THAT YOU MAKE, ON WHOM YOU SERVE. IT'S NOT THAT HARD.

YOU HAVE GOoD NIGHT REST & BE THANKFUL...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> why does god hate amputees?....:dunno:


LET'S NOT GET IT TWISTED thankful, (GOD DON'T HATE ANYBODY). (HE CREATED EVERY BODY & EVERY THING IN IT)

*THE REAL ??? IS WHY DO YOU HATE GOD:dunno:* 

JOHN CHP 3. VERSE 15-16

15.THAT WHOSOEVER BELIEVES IN HIM SHOULD NOT PERISH, BUT HAVE ETERNAL LIFE.

16.FOR GOD SO LOVED THE WORLD, THAT HE GAVE HIS ONLY BEGOTTEN SON, THAT 
WHOSOEVER BELIEVES IN HIM SHOULD NOT PERISH, BUT HAVE EVERLASTING LIFE.
_*
HE LOVES US, HE LOVES US, HE LOVES US, HE LOVES US!!!*_


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> THE BENEFITS OF BEING A CHRISTIANS = CHRIST LIKE TO TAKE UP HIS CROSS & FOLLOW HIM, IN ALL HIS WAY'S
> NO ONE HERE HAS THE POWER TO DO ANYTHING AT ALL, BUT ONLY GOD IS THE ONLY ONE WITH ALL THE POWERS, SO IT AIN'T ME thankful IT'S THE JESUS THAT DWELLS IN ME, _*ACTS CHP1 VERSE 8 BUT YOU SHALL RECEIVE POWER, AFTER THAT THE HO'LY GHOST IS COME UPON YOU:( I DON'T THINK OTHERS ARE INCOMPLETE IF THEY DON'T BELIEVE WHAT I BELIEVE, I'M JUST A SERVANT FOR GOD, I'M NOT GOD, BUT I KNOW 1 THING YOU ARE INCOMPLETE IF YOU DON'T HAVE GOD IN YOUR LIFE )*_. I SAID IT ONCE & I WILL SAY IT AGAIN thankful IT'S A CHOICE THAT YOU MAKE, ON WHOM YOU SERVE. IT'S NOT THAT HARD.
> 
> YOU HAVE GOoD NIGHT REST & BE THANKFUL...


..first off,thanx for replying...second i AM thankful,thankful for what i have, and have become in my life...now,it seems you are just speaking from what ,and how you been conditioned to think since you were young.we are all force feed religion,just like eating at mcdonalds from when we were small children.but how do you think people are incomplete without god?..i own property,a business,traveled the world,date models and loved by all my friends etc...what makes you better than me,because YOU think so because you are team jesus??..give me a break! YOU do not possess special powers that i do not.who picked you to be a servant of god?..yourself,or is it a job on craiglist?..if you take all the mumbo jumbo,big bold letters and scriptures out of your response,there is not much left..good nite rest to you too..


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> LET'S NOT GET IT TWISTED thankful, (GOD DON'T HATE ANYBODY). (HE CREATED EVERY BODY & EVERY THING IN IT)
> 
> *THE REAL ??? IS WHY DO YOU HATE GOD:dunno:*
> 
> JOHN CHP 3. VERSE 15-16
> 
> 15.THAT WHOSOEVER BELIEVES IN HIM SHOULD NOT PERISH, BUT HAVE ETERNAL LIFE.
> 
> 16.FOR GOD SO LOVED THE WORLD, THAT HE GAVE HIS ONLY BEGOTTEN SON, THAT
> WHOSOEVER BELIEVES IN HIM SHOULD NOT PERISH, BUT HAVE EVERLASTING LIFE.
> _*
> HE LOVES US, HE LOVES US, HE LOVES US, HE LOVES US!!!*_


....just say.."i dont know why god hates amputees"...its that simple.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Lord Duez said:


> Genesis. God created all animals and man on the sixth day 6000 years ago.


KOOL ILL READ IT AGIAN MORE CAREFULLY AND SEE IF THIS TIME I CAN FIND WHAT YOUR SAYING.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

be thankful said:


> any of you 'CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS" get cars yet?...or let me guess..somewhere in the bible it says you are not allowed to own lowriders!...or does "GOD HAVE A PLAN"?:uh:



LOL ON THE CAR THING NO NOT RIGHT NOW BUT I WILL SOON AND NO IN THE BIBLE IT DOESNT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT NOT HAVEING LOWRIDERS OR ANY PLAN LAYED OUT FOR US BUT THE PATH TO CHOOSE HIM OR EVIL THATS FOR DAM SURE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ITS SAD HOW FOO'S TREAT OTHER PEOPLE THAT BLEED JUST LIKE THEM. SOME HOW THEY THINK THERE SOME KIND OF A SPECIAL DEMON.IF YOU HATE GOD THEN SO BE IT HOMEBOY DO YOUR THING AND FALLOW YOUR OWN STEPS DONT TRIP OR BE MAD CUZ YOU DONT FEEL LOVED.


----------



## 214Tex

I AM SO GLAD I WAS BORN










NOW ,,,,,,, IF I COULD ONLY TALK.


----------



## 214Tex

be thankful said:


> why does god hate amputees?....:dunno:


 I dont understand, which god ?


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


> I AM SO GLAD I WAS BORN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW ,,,,,,, IF I COULD ONLY TALK.


 And comprehend the periodic table.


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> I see someDd fools back from vacation!


 Without me, you guys might actually spread this invisible man nonsense. False hope for desperate people. :ugh:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..first off,thanx for replying...second i AM thankful,thankful for what i have, and have become in my life...now,it seems you are just speaking from what ,and how you been conditioned to think since you were young.we are all force feed religion,just like eating at mcdonalds from when we were small children.but how do you think people are incomplete without god?..i own property,a business,traveled the world,date models and loved by all my friends etc...what makes you better than me,because YOU think so because you are team jesus??..give me a break! YOU do not possess special powers that i do not.who picked you to be a servant of god?..yourself,or is it a job on craiglist?..if you take all the mumbo jumbo,big bold letters and scriptures out of your response,there is not much left..good nite rest to you too..


_*GOOD MORNING 2 U thankful, WELL, NO ONE PICKED ME TO BE GOD'S SERVANT I CHOOSE TO BE GOD'S SERVANT, I'M NOT BETTER THAN ANYBODY ON HERE AT ALL, BUT THE GOD THAT I SERVE IS ABOVE ALL THINGS, HE WORK'S THROUGH ME TO SHOW OTHER'S THAT IF HE CAN CHANGE ME, AS A EX-GANG MEMBER, EX-ROBBER, EX-DRUG DEALER, EX-DRUG USER, EX-STEALER, AND MUCH MORE, THEN OTHER'S WILL BE DRAWN TO, FOR GOD TO DO THE SAME FOR THEM,(ONLY SOME WILL RECEIVE & SOME WON'T) AND HE CAN DO IT FOR ANY BODY, BUT YOU HAVE TO RECEIVE HIM AS YOUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.*_
*
I HOPE THE BEST FOR YOU thankful IN ALL THE CHOICE'S THAT YOU MAKE IN LIFE* *(REMEMBER THIS WE ARE NOT FORCED TO SERVE GOD, BUT GIVEN A GIFT OF FREE WILL, TO SERVE WHO WE WANT TO SERVE*, *GOD OR SATAN, HEAVEN OR HELL, LIGHT OR DARKNESS, SO IT'S YOUR CHOICE)*.

*HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY:thumbsup:*


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> Without me, you guys might actually spread this invisible man nonsense. False hope for desperate people. :ugh:










You carry the most post you christian


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

214Tex said:


> I dont understand, which god ?


THE ONLY ONE TRUE GOD IS THE GOD OF THE BIBLE
HEY BROTHER 214TEX, HOW I GOT TO UNDERSTAND IS BY READING THE WORD OF GOD FOR MYSELF AND THAT'S THE (BIBLE), AND I STARTED PRAYING, AND ASKING GOD FOR HIS UNDERSTANDING, AND JUST FOCUSING ON GOD, AND A LOT OF THE TIMES WE DON'T UNDERSTAND THE THINGS THAT ARE GOING ON IN LIFE, & WHAT TO BELIEVE AND SO FORTH, BUT BROTHER I'M HERE TO LET YOU KNOW, JUST READ THE BIBLE FOR YOUR SELF & YOU WILL FIND OUT THE GOODNESS OF GOD, INSTEAD OF GOING OFF OF WHAT PEOPLE SAY OR THINK. FIND THE TRUTH FOR YOURSELF & THAT'S ONLY IN THE WORD OF GOD (BIBLE), I CAN SPEAK FOR ME, BUT NOT FOR ALL. BE ENCOURAGE & HAVE A BLESS DAY:angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*GOD IS ABLE!!!*_ :yes::yes:


----------



## rcwood66

If you didn't have the property, the business, the travel, the models, or the love of your family what state of mind would you be in? And you right some have been force feed religion which is wrong! Just like anything else in life if the choice is made for you rebellion usually follows.


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*GOOD MORNING 2 U thankful, WELL, NO ONE PICKED ME TO BE GOD'S SERVANT I CHOOSE TO BE GOD'S SERVANT, I'M NOT BETTER THAN ANYBODY ON HERE AT ALL, BUT THE GOD THAT I SERVE IS ABOVE ALL THINGS, HE WORK'S THROUGH ME TO SHOW OTHER'S THAT IF HE CAN CHANGE ME, AS A EX-GANG MEMBER, EX-ROBBER, EX-DRUG DEALER, EX-DRUG USER, EX-STEALER, AND MUCH MORE, THEN OTHER'S WILL BE DRAWN TO, FOR GOD TO DO THE SAME FOR THEM,(ONLY SOME WILL RECEIVE & SOME WON'T) AND HE CAN DO IT FOR ANY BODY, BUT YOU HAVE TO RECEIVE HIM AS YOUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST.*_
> *
> I HOPE THE BEST FOR YOU thankful IN ALL THE CHOICE'S THAT YOU MAKE IN LIFE* *(REMEMBER THIS WE ARE NOT FORCED TO SERVE GOD, BUT GIVEN A GIFT OF FREE WILL, TO SERVE WHO WE WANT TO SERVE*, *GOD OR SATAN, HEAVEN OR HELL, LIGHT OR DARKNESS, SO IT'S YOUR CHOICE**HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY:thumbsup:*


*)*...well at least you left out most of the mumbo jumbo robotic scriptures this time!...soooooooo is it safe to say heaven will be full of ex-dope fiends,ex-cons,and ex-alcoholics?...guess what MILLIONS of people including myself, have done these same things..in fact everyone on this site fits into one of those catagories,its a very easy road to go down,but some just never turned to religion for a crutch to fill the gap!.soooooo what happens to all the child molesting,decietful,money grubbing, preachers and pastors..will they be sitting next to you in heaven also?..or are they not real christians?
..


----------



## be thankful

rcwood66 said:


> If you didn't have the property, the business, the travel, the models, or the love of your family what state of mind would you be in? And you right some have been force feed religion which is wrong! Just like anything else in life if the choice is made for you rebellion usually follows.


not sure if im reading this right,but i would guess i would be lost,without all these things in my life and turn to something else (maybe religion or drugs)..yes force feed religion is a form of child abuse,i always turned to the mcdonalds analogy...if you were never force feed happy meals when you were young and impressionable how would you ever know what it taste like?.. would you ever yearn for those french fries and special toy?...NO!...religion is the same thing!...its not our fault how we are taught to think and act. what we are conditioned and told by our parents or elders always seems right at the time..


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> I dont understand, which god ?


..it really depends on who you ask right?...ask any raider fan what football team is best.


----------



## be thankful

anyone got any pics of jesus in his teens?..how about a birth certificate?..just askin.


----------



## Duez

be thankful said:


> anyone got any pics of jesus in his teens?..how about a birth certificate?..just askin.


Nobody gave a shit about him until 50 years after he died, then everybody tried to remember everything he said. Now people swear by the words people think he may have said at one point. ]


----------



## 214Tex

If the stories they say about Jesus or god are just stories like parting the red sea walking on water healing sickness' turning water into wine and so forth well I have to say he probably the winner in all this.

Show us a story or an act of kindness of any other god that can compare to that ,,,,, I'm just saying cause everyone picking on god cause he got the best stories going .


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> *)*...well at least you left out most of the mumbo jumbo robotic scriptures this time!...soooooooo is it safe to say heaven will be full of ex-dope fiends,ex-cons,and ex-alcoholics?...guess what MILLIONS of people including myself, have done these same things..in fact everyone on this site fits into one of those catagories,its a very easy road to go down,but some just never turned to religion for a crutch to fill the gap!.soooooo what happens to all the child molesting,decietful,money grubbing, preachers and pastors..will they be sitting next to you in heaven also?..or are they not real christians? ..


 (GOD'S WORD IS TRUE - IT'S NOT MUMBO JUMBO LIKE U SAY, PEOPLE ARE JUST STUCK ON BEING DUMBO : ) ). I'M NOT HERE TO ARGUE WITH YOU thankful, BUT IT DON'T MATTER WHAT YOU DONE IN YOUR PAST OR WHAT YOUR DOING NOW, BECAUSE GOD FORGIVES & HE AND ONLY HE CAN CHANGE THE HEARTS OF MAN, WHETHER IF YOU WERE A CHILD MOLESTER, MONEY GRABBING PREACHERS LIKE YOU SAY, AS LONG AS THEY TURN FROM THERE WICKED WAY'S & TURN TO GOD & LIVE ACCORDING TO HOW GOD TELLS US ALL HOW TO LIVE, THEN WE SHOULDN'T HAVE A PROBLEM IN MAKING IT IN TO HEAVEN, BUT WE HAVE TO BE BORN AGAIN, & WHAT I MEAN IS GIVE OUR LIVES BACK TO CHRIST SO THAT WE CAN BECOME A NEW CREATION IN CHRIST & GOD WILL DO THE REST. IT'S A PROCESS IT DOESN'T HAPPEN OVER NIGHT BUT GOD KNOWS. WE NEED TO ALLOW GOD'S WILL TO BE DONE NOT OURS. GOOD DAY!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

214Tex said:


> If the stories they say about Jesus or god are just stories like parting the red sea walking on water healing sickness' turning water into wine and so forth well I have to say he probably the winner in all this.
> 
> Show us a story or an act of kindness of any other god that can compare to that ,,,,, I'm just saying cause everyone picking on god cause he got the best stories going .


_*:thumbsup: BROTHER 214TEX, THAT'S BECAUSE THEY KNOW THAT THERE'S NO OTHER GOD, THAT CAN TAKE THE PLACE OF (GOD THE FATHER, GOD THE SON, & GOD THE HOLY SPIRIT) :thumbsup:*_


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

*PRAISE THE LORD! U ALL HAVE A BLESS DAY:angel:*


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*GOD IS ABLE!!!*_ :yes::yes:


..able to do what?..we all know what he's NOT able to do..


----------



## rcwood66

You're right religion is the same thing religious leaders conspired against Christ, so when you look at religion it can be a selfish thing in which those that don't believe like you are mad to feel less. A Christian is not or should not be religious but, is to show the relationship that he or she has with God through there actions and or behavior. Just as you rep for family by how you live...we rep God the by how we live.


----------



## be thankful

rcwood66 said:


> You're right religion is the same thing religious leaders conspired against Christ, so when you look at religion it can be a selfish thing in which those that don't believe like you are mad to feel less. A Christian is not or should not be religious but, is to show the relationship that he or she has with God through there actions and or behavior. Just as you rep for family by how you live...we rep God the by how we live.


..so kind of like an imaginary friend that "has your back" and is "pulling for you"?..i think not even needing to rep or believe in the imaginary sky daddy in the first place,is a luxory in your life. we are all BORN atheist,what changes our views???..one size fits all...never fits anybody.


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> (GOD'S WORD IS TRUE - IT'S NOT MUMBO JUMBO LIKE U SAY, PEOPLE ARE JUST STUCK ON BEING DUMBO : ) ). I'M NOT HERE TO ARGUE WITH YOU thankful, BUT IT DON'T MATTER WHAT YOU DONE IN YOUR PAST OR WHAT YOUR DOING NOW, BECAUSE GOD FORGIVES & HE AND ONLY HE CAN CHANGE THE HEARTS OF MAN, WHETHER IF YOU WERE A CHILD MOLESTER, MONEY GRABBING PREACHERS LIKE YOU SAY, AS LONG AS THEY TURN FROM THERE WICKED WAY'S & TURN TO GOD & LIVE ACCORDING TO HOW GOD TELLS US ALL HOW TO LIVE, THEN WE SHOULDN'T HAVE A PROBLEM IN MAKING IT IN TO HEAVEN, BUT WE HAVE TO BE BORN AGAIN, & WHAT I MEAN IS GIVE OUR LIVES BACK TO CHRIST SO THAT WE CAN BECOME A NEW CREATION IN CHRIST & GOD WILL DO THE REST. IT'S A PROCESS IT DOESN'T HAPPEN OVER NIGHT BUT GOD KNOWS. WE NEED TO ALLOW GOD'S WILL TO BE DONE NOT OURS. GOOD DAY!!!


..im not here arguing,just asking questions.i think you feel threatened with debates that dont go your way so you reinforce with big fancy letters....keep yelling to get your point across, it works,just like having faith...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..able to do what?..we all know what he's NOT able to do..


 _*DON'T SPEAK FOR OTHER'S, BUT SPEAK FOR YOUR SELF. ( HE'S ABLE TO DO ALL THINGS ). HERE ARE SOME POINTERS: PLAIN AND SIMPLE JUST FOR YOU thankfuL 1. YOUR ALIVE 2. YOUR BREATHING 3. YOUR LIVING IN A HOME 4. YOUR EATING 5. YOU HAVE CLOTHES ON YOUR BACK THE LIST GOES ON AND ON & KEEP ON GOING ON...... (WOW AWESOME GOD)
*_
*HE'S ABLE TO TURN UNGRATEFUL PEOPLE INTO REAL THANKFUL PEOPLE*...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..im not here arguing,just asking questions.i think you feel threatened with debates that dont go your way so you reinforce with big fancy letters....keep yelling to get your point across, it works,just like having faith...


HEY, IT'S GOOD TO ASK ?S, I DON'T HAVE TO YELL TO GET ANYTHING ACROSS, & THE DEVIL IS A LIAR, BECAUSE GOD'S CHILDREN DON'T FEEL THREATENED AT ALL, WE FEEL VERY BLESSED IN JESUS NAME, YOUR THINKING IS WAY OFF BECAUSE YOU JUST MIGHT BE TALKING ABOUT YOUR SELF & I THINK YOU ARE THE ONE THREATENED, BECAUSE EVERY TIME I QUOTE GOD'S WORD YOU GET VERY MAD, HEY IF YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND IT, ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS ASK FOR HIS UNDERSTANDING OF IT AND KEEP ON READING THE WORD (BIBLE) & U WILL UNDERSTAND IT, BECAUSE WHY ELSE WOULD YOU BE ON THIS TOPIC ASKING SO MANY ?'S :wow:, YOU ARE A CONCERNED INDIVIDUAL. *JUST FOR U thankful HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

rcwood66 said:


> You're right religion is the same thing religious leaders conspired against Christ, so when you look at religion it can be a selfish thing in which those that don't believe like you are mad to feel less. A Christian is not or should not be religious but, is to show the relationship that he or she has with God through there actions and or behavior. Just as you rep for family by how you live...we rep God the by how we live.


_*
:thumbsup:THANK YOU JESUS:thumbsup:*_


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*DON'T SPEAK FOR OTHER'S, BUT SPEAK FOR YOUR SELF. ( HE'S ABLE TO DO ALL THINGS ). HERE ARE SOME POINTERS: PLAIN AND SIMPLE JUST FOR YOU thankfuL 1. YOUR ALIVE 2. YOUR BREATHING 3. YOUR LIVING IN A HOME 4. YOUR EATING 5. YOU HAVE CLOTHES ON YOUR BACK THE LIST GOES ON AND ON & KEEP ON GOING ON...... (WOW AWESOME GOD)..*_*HE'S ABLE TO TURN UNGRATEFUL PEOPLE INTO REAL THANKFUL PEOPLE*...


*i have all these things because of an awesome god??..YOU ARE RIGHT!!,its starting to make sense now,this whole time, i thought it was my hard work,mental focus and a passion to live a healthy life!..what was i thinking?..thank you for enlightening me with your greatness..i will be down at my local church,,with my checkbook (of course) ASAP!!...and get in on all this magical information that i been missing..APPRAISE JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> *i have all these things because of an awesome god??..YOU ARE RIGHT!!,its starting to make sense now,this whole time, i thought it was my hard work,mental focus and a passion to live a healthy life!..what was i thinking?..thank you for enlightening me with your greatness..i will be down at my local church,,with my checkbook (of course) ASAP!!...and get in on all this magical information that i been missing..PRAISE JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


_
IT'S ALL UP TO YOU, AND BY THE WAY IT'S THE GREATNESS OF *GOD* THAT ENLIGHTENS THINGS UP NOT ME, IT'S ALL GOOD UP TIL THE MAGICAL INFORMATION IT'S (ETERNAL INFORMATION FOR YOUR SOUL), SO *PRAISE GOD*, & BY THE WAY APPRAISE YOUR THOUGHT'S._:thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!*_

* :worship:J:worship:E:worship:S:worship:U:worship:S:worship:*


----------



## 214Tex

Don't be mad cause your still atheist . Just cause some graduated to Christianity and you got left behind is no reason for you to get your feelings hurt.

Will it help if I said " Jesus still loves You"*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

214Tex said:


> Don't be mad cause your still atheist . Just cause some graduated to Christianity and you got left behind is no reason for you to get your feelings hurt.
> 
> Will it help if I said " Jesus still loves You"*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

*WELL, BLESS EVENING TO ALL & TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT:angel:*


----------



## Duez

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*DON'T SPEAK FOR OTHER'S, BUT SPEAK FOR YOUR SELF. ( HE'S ABLE TO DO ALL THINGS ). HERE ARE SOME POINTERS: PLAIN AND SIMPLE JUST FOR YOU thankfuL 1. YOUR ALIVE 2. YOUR BREATHING 3. YOUR LIVING IN A HOME 4. YOUR EATING 5. YOU HAVE CLOTHES ON YOUR BACK THE LIST GOES ON AND ON & KEEP ON GOING ON...... (WOW AWESOME GOD) *_ *HE'S ABLE TO TURN UNGRATEFUL PEOPLE INTO REAL THANKFUL PEOPLE*...


  WHAT OF THOSE WHO ARE NOT ALIVE? WHO ARE NOT BREATHING? WHO ARE NOT LIVING IN A HOME? WHO ARE NOT EATING? WHO DONT CLOTHES ON THEIR BACK? WHY IS YOUR GOD UNABLE TO HELP THEM? PERHAPS BECAUSE HES NOT REAL?


----------



## 214Tex

I wonder sometimes what an atheist funeral is like. Does anyone ever get that look








when someone slips at the tongue and mention GOD, I'm just saying must be kinda awkward.*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

Lord Duez said:


> WHAT OF THOSE WHO ARE NOT ALIVE? WHO ARE NOT BREATHING? WHO ARE NOT LIVING IN A HOME? WHO ARE NOT EATING? WHO DONT CLOTHES ON THEIR BACK? WHY IS YOUR GOD UNABLE TO HELP THEM? PERHAPS BECAUSE HE IS REAL?


_*duez GOD HELP'S ANY AND EVERY BODY (GOD DOES HE'S PART ALWAY'S), BUT YOU HAVE TO WANT TO BE HELP, BECAUSE HE'S NOT GOING TO FORCE HIM SELF ON YOU. LAST BUT NOT LEAST (GOD IS REAL) (JESUS IS REAL) (HOLY SPIRIT IS REAL), U ARE THE ONE THAT'S NOT REAL. YOUR CHOICE *_


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*RISE & SHINE BROTHER'S & SISTER'S IT'S PRAISING THE LORD TIME:yes:

HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY PEOPLE OF GOD:angel:*_


----------



## Duez

214Tex said:


> I wonder sometimes what an atheist funeral is like. Does anyone ever get that look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when someone slips at the tongue and mention GOD, I'm just saying must be kinda awkward.*


 They're 100% about the person and their life. I find Christian funerals to be disrespectful in they ramble on about some dude that died 2000 years ago, rather then the one lying dead next to the priest. Weddings are different too.


----------



## Duez

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*duez GOD HELP'S ANY AND EVERY BODY (GOD DOES HE'S PART ALWAY'S), BUT YOU HAVE TO WANT TO BE HELP, BECAUSE HE'S NOT GOING TO FORCE HIM SELF ON YOU. LAST BUT NOT LEAST (GOD IS REAL) (JESUS IS REAL) (HOLY SPIRIT IS REAL), U ARE THE ONE THAT'S NOT REAL. YOUR CHOICE *_


  IM NOT REAL? HAS GOD EVER POSTED ON LAYITLOW?


----------



## rcwood66

okay i don't get "i think not even needing to rep or believe in the imaginary sky daddy if the first place, is a luxory in your life? 
:dunno:

But, cmon everybody is born atheist. I don't think you really believe that. Maybe agnostic you might have an arguement but atheist? But can you clarify Be Thankful what does that mean?


----------



## be thankful

rcwood66 said:


> okay i don't get "i think not even needing to rep or believe in the imaginary sky daddy if the first place, is a luxory in your life?
> :dunno:
> 
> But, cmon everybody is born atheist. I don't think you really believe that. Maybe agnostic you might have an arguement but atheist? But can you clarify Be Thankful what does that mean?


..yes.i believe it is a luxory,not to be a mental slave to a fictional character.we were born "no god"..or "religious beliefs",then spoon fed the church machine.as we grow into adult hood,you either stay on the path that was layed before you,or you start to question and evolve.as far as "agnostic" it can have many different meanings,you can be agnostic about sports,or roofing etc. its just saying you dont have an opinion either way...and rcwood,it seems you are far more intelligent than most on here,i think they know who they are...to obey is simple,to doubt takes knowledge.:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> HEY, IT'S GOOD TO ASK ?S, I DON'T HAVE TO YELL TO GET ANYTHING ACROSS, & THE DEVIL IS A LIAR, BECAUSE GOD'S CHILDREN DON'T FEEL THREATENED AT ALL, WE FEEL VERY BLESSED IN JESUS NAME, YOUR THINKING IS WAY OFF BECAUSE YOU JUST MIGHT BE TALKING ABOUT YOUR SELF & I THINK YOU ARE THE ONE THREATENED, BECAUSE EVERY TIME I QUOTE GOD'S WORD YOU GET VERY MAD, HEY IF YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND IT, ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS ASK FOR HIS UNDERSTANDING OF IT AND KEEP ON READING THE WORD (BIBLE) & U WILL UNDERSTAND IT, BECAUSE WHY ELSE WOULD YOU BE ON THIS TOPIC ASKING SO MANY ?'S :wow:, YOU ARE A CONCERNED INDIVIDUAL. *JUST FOR U thankful HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!*


AMEN AMEN


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

Lord Duez said:


> IM NOT REAL? *OKAY*duez *YOUR FAK**E..* HAS GOD EVER POSTED ON LAYITLOW?


 *GOD DOESN'T HAVE TO PROVE HIMSELF TO ANYBODY ESPECIALLY TO FAKE PEOPLE*

_*DON'T BE A HATTER BE A PARTICIPATOR *_

*HAVE A GO*o*D DAY!!!*


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

214Tex said:


> I wonder sometimes what an atheist funeral is like.


LOL no bullshit sad music, and sometimes an open bar


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> *GOD DOESN'T HAVE TO PROVE HIMSELF TO ANYBODY ESPECIALLY TO FAKE PEOPLE*
> 
> _*DON'T BE A HATTER BE A PARTICIPATOR *_
> 
> *HAVE A GO*o*D DAY!!!*


if this was a court of law, would god exist?


answer = no


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

NIMSTER64 said:


> AMEN AMEN


_*:wave:GOD BLESS BROTHER NIMSTER64:wave:*_


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

ONE8SEVEN said:


> if this was a court of law, would god exist?
> 
> 
> answer = yes


*GOD IS ALL KNOWING*:yes: *GOD IS ALWAYS PRESENT:yes: GOD IS ALL POWERFUL:yes:*

WOULD YOU BE IN THE COURT OF LAW? ANSWER _*NO*_


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> *GOD DOESN'T HAVE TO PROVE HIMSELF TO ANYBODY ESPECIALLY TO FAKE PEOPLE*
> 
> _*DON'T BE A HATTER BE A PARTICIPATOR *_
> 
> *HAVE A GO*o*D DAY!!!*


..certified,i do at least give you credit for being passionate about what you believe in.. passion and our character ultimately defines our destination.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..certified,i do at least give you credit for being passionate about what you believe in.. passion and our character ultimately defines our destination.


It's all good thankful, no hating on my end, just excited about the *GOD* that I serve & how he's done a lot for me and my family, many many years now, and steadily blessing us as well physically, financially, & spiritually, & he can do it for any body else to, but you have to want him to, that's all it takes. Well mr. thankful you have a bless remainder of the day:h5:. *GOD *get's all the credit not me :thumbsup:


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> I wonder sometimes what an atheist funeral is like. Does anyone ever get that look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when someone slips at the tongue and mention GOD, I'm just saying must be kinda awkward.*


an atheist funeral,is no different than a buddist,muslim,jewish,non-religious or non-denominational funeral.custom tailored to fit the individual.you never seen car clubs members blaze their fellow friends caskets with club insignias? i went to a buddihist friends funeral,and it had monks chanting,it was amazing and it wasnt hijacked by religion.it was about him and respect for his beliefs and the great life he lived..why would an atheist funeral be any different? believe it or not,it happens on a daily basis.


----------



## 214Tex

How can you say this isn't a religion also


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> How can you say this isn't a religion also


a baphomet pentagram symbol?..yes,satanism is a religion i guess but, what does that got to do with me?..actually you should know more about this then me,try google maybe?..any other brainless questions you want to ask?..what is the capitol of nebraska?


----------



## Duez

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> *GOD DOESN'T HAVE TO PROVE HIMSELF TO ANYBODY ESPECIALLY TO FAKE PEOPLE* _*DON'T BE A HATTER BE A PARTICIPATOR *_ So if I'm fake, are you admitting that you talk to fake people?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

Lord Duez said:


> CERTIFIED AIGA said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GOD DOESN'T HAVE TO PROVE HIMSELF TO ANYBODY ESPECIALLY TO FAKE PEOPLE* _*DON'T BE A HATTER BE A PARTICIPATOR *_ So if I'm fake, are you admitting that you talk to fake people?
> 
> 
> 
> duez come on now, I talk to anybody, whether fake, real, non-believer, or believer, atheist what every you want to call it (_*JESUS*_ sat & ate with sinners), so who am I to say that I can't or can talk to fake people or any other kinds of people. (Sharing is Caring so just sharing the GOOD NEWS the GOSPEL of _*JESUS CHRIST*_) ALWAYS.:yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*HAVE A BLESS NIGHT 2 ALL:angel:*_


----------



## Duez

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> Lord Duez said:
> 
> 
> 
> duez come on now, I talk to anybody, whether fake, real, non-believer, or believer, atheist what every you want to call it (_*JESUS*_ sat & ate with sinners), so who am I to say that I can't or can talk to fake people or any other kinds of people. (Sharing is Caring so just sharing the GOOD NEWS the GOSPEL of _*JESUS CHRIST*_) ALWAYS.:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what its called when you talk to people who are not real? :loco:
Click to expand...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

Lord Duez said:


> CERTIFIED AIGA said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what its called when you talk to people who are not real? :loco:
> 
> 
> 
> *WOW 1 CONCERNED INDIVIDUAL:wow:, YES U GOT THAT RIGHT duez CRAZY ABOUT JESUS, BUT AS FAR AS TALKING TO PEOPLE THAT AREN'T REAL, I HAVE NO PROBLEMS, BECAUSE I'M A PARTICIPATOR & NOT A HATTER. (LET'S BE REAL HERE JESUS CHRIST IS THE REAL DEAL HERE & FOREVER WILL BE).
> 
> I'M :loco:ABOUT JESUS CHRIST YEAH!!!
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## 214Tex

be thankful said:


> a baphomet pentagram symbol?..yes,satanism is a religion i guess but, what does that got to do with me?..actually you should know more about this then me,try google maybe?..any other brainless questions you want to ask?..what is the capitol of nebraska?


 That's what I say when you concern yourself with the next mans religion .*Non believer is just that - non believer.Why try and discourage a brother with your words ( sky daddy delusional magic man godbots slave to Christ )*Last I checked a non believers world was very risky for ones mind and flesh and offered nothing more than what i consider cardinal pleasure.*So let a brother watch his steps :dunno:


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> That's what I say when you concern yourself with the next mans religion .*Non believer is just that - non believer.Why try and discourage a brother with your words ( sky daddy delusional magic man godbots slave to Christ )*Last I checked a non believers world was very risky for ones mind and flesh and offered nothing more than what i consider cardinal pleasure.*So let a brother watch his steps :dunno:


..understood,and point well taken.i have no problem letting people believe in whatever they feel necessary to fill the hole in their lives.believe in god,santa clause,allah,tooth fairy,tinker bell..but it just bothers me when people praise a religion/religions that has slaughtered millions,raped thousands of innocent children, munipulated peoples minds for thousands of years..and eventually will be the death of humanity.:tears:


----------



## be thankful

Lord Duez said:


> CERTIFIED AIGA said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GOD DOESN'T HAVE TO PROVE HIMSELF TO ANYBODY ESPECIALLY TO FAKE PEOPLE* _*DON'T BE A HATTER BE A PARTICIPATOR *_ So if I'm fake, are you admitting that you talk to fake people?
> 
> 
> 
> ..if GOD was so powerful..why dont he just get rid of the devil completely?..does anyone got a LOGICAL answer?
Click to expand...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> Lord Duez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..if GOD was so powerful..why dont he just get rid of the devil completely?..does anyone got a LOGICAL answer?
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> Well thankful, the devil has already been defeated by GOD & this is why
> 
> The Word of GOD say's that GOD did not create satan as we know him today. Satan, formely known as Lucifer, was once a high-ranking angelic being. According to the passage EZEKIEL chp. 25 verses 12-19, he held a position of great power and infulence. So what what went wrong? This text shows at least 4 revealing facts regarding the devil and his irreversible fall from glory:
> 
> 1. Lucifer had been created perfect. verse 12 says that he was "the perfection of wisdom and beauty." Another way of interpreting this verse is, "You had the seal of perfection. You were full of wisdom, perfect in beauty."Clearly Lucifer was a magnificent angelic being.
> 
> 2. Lucifer had been given a position of privilege. Not only was Lucifer a picture of perfection, but he had been given a position of great responsibility and honor. He was appointed to be the anointed "guardian angel." Moreover, he had access to GOD, and he had special abilities.
> 
> 3. Lucifer's Fall was rooted in Pride. Lucifer was not satisfied to worship GOD. He wanted to be worshiped. Scripture says that he desired to "climb to the highest heavens and be like the Most High". Instead of being grateful for the many blessings GOD had given him, he sought to use those blessings to his own advantage. As a result, he lost his position in heaven and will one day be brought down to the lowest depths of the pit of hell.
> 
> 4. Lucifer now wants to create as much havoc as possible. Because he knows his time is limited and his sentence sure, satan is dramatically stepping up his efforts in these last days. In fact, the Bible tells us that he is trying to lead people away from the faith by causing them to follow teachers with "teachings that come from demon"(1 Timothy 4:1).He wants to pull down as many people with him as he can.
> 
> Ever since satan lost his privileges and was cast to this earth, he has been using his abilities to oppose the work that GOD has been seeking to accomplish.
> 
> 1.He satan is the god of this world ( to all of the sinners, any one not serving GOD).
> 2.He satan blinds the minds of unbelievers
> 3.He satan is a master counterfeiter*_
Click to expand...


----------



## 214Tex

There you go 















Can't wait to here your answer. I bet it's got something to do with " your not a believer "


----------



## little bull

checking in


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

little bull said:


> checking in


_*:thumbsup:WELCOME:thumbsup:*_


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> be thankful said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> Well thankful, the devil has already been defeated by GOD & this is why
> 
> The Word of GOD say's that GOD did not create satan as we know him today. Satan, formely known as Lucifer, was once a high-ranking angelic being. According to the passage EZEKIEL chp. 25 verses 12-19, he held a position of great power and infulence. So what what went wrong? This text shows at least 4 revealing facts regarding the devil and his irreversible fall from glory:
> 
> 1. Lucifer had been created perfect. verse 12 says that he was "the perfection of wisdom and beauty." Another way of interpreting this verse is, "You had the seal of perfection. You were full of wisdom, perfect in beauty."Clearly Lucifer was a magnificent angelic being.
> 
> 2. Lucifer had been given a position of privilege. Not only was Lucifer a picture of perfection, but he had been given a position of great responsibility and honor. He was appointed to be the anointed "guardian angel." Moreover, he had access to GOD, and he had special abilities.
> 
> 3. Lucifer's Fall was rooted in Pride. Lucifer was not satisfied to worship GOD. He wanted to be worshiped. Scripture says that he desired to "climb to the highest heavens and be like the Most High". Instead of being grateful for the many blessings GOD had given him, he sought to use those blessings to his own advantage. As a result, he lost his position in heaven and will one day be brought down to the lowest depths of the pit of hell.
> 
> 4. Lucifer now wants to create as much havoc as possible. Because he knows his time is limited and his sentence sure, satan is dramatically stepping up his efforts in these last days. In fact, the Bible tells us that he is trying to lead people away from the faith by causing them to follow teachers with "teachings that come from demon"(1 Timothy 4:1).He wants to pull down as many people with him as he can.
> 
> Ever since satan lost his privileges and was cast to this earth, he has been using his abilities to oppose the work that GOD has been seeking to accomplish.
> 
> 1.He satan is the god of this world ( to all of the sinners, any one not serving GOD).
> 2.He satan blinds the minds of unbelievers
> 3.He satan is a master counterfeiter*_
> 
> 
> 
> ..that is HILARIOUS!!...most christians actually tell me the exact opposite!??..i guess with hundreds of denominations,its hard to tell what story to follow (i guess the one you were taught right?)..or christians that dont share your views,are not real christians?can you ever answer a question without looking thru the bible for scriptures and safety?..what if someone ask you a question on the street?..do you carry a pocket-bible?...anyway,thanx for the good laugh...cant blame you for at least giving it your best shot.
Click to expand...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Good morning! 
Get ready ! Get ready! Get ready! And let's pray for us on the east states! Storm to pass!


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## be thankful

96ROADMASTER said:


> Good morning!
> Get ready ! Get ready! Get ready! And let's pray for us on the east states! Storm to pass!


let me guess..if people die "its the devils doing"..if people survive "its a sign from god"?....


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*Wassup Christian Lowriders

Shout Out From
*_


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> be thankful said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> Well thankful, the devil has already been defeated by GOD & this is why
> 
> The Word of GOD say's that GOD did not create satan as we know him today. Satan, formely known as Lucifer, was once a high-ranking angelic being. According to the passage EZEKIEL chp. 25 verses 12-19, he held a position of great power and infulence. So what what went wrong? This text shows at least 4 revealing facts regarding the devil and his irreversible fall from glory:
> 
> 1. Lucifer had been created perfect. verse 12 says that he was "the perfection of wisdom and beauty." Another way of interpreting this verse is, "You had the seal of perfection. You were full of wisdom, perfect in beauty."Clearly Lucifer was a magnificent angelic being.
> 
> 2. Lucifer had been given a position of privilege. Not only was Lucifer a picture of perfection, but he had been given a position of great responsibility and honor. He was appointed to be the anointed "guardian angel." Moreover, he had access to GOD, and he had special abilities.
> 
> 3. Lucifer's Fall was rooted in Pride. Lucifer was not satisfied to worship GOD. He wanted to be worshiped. Scripture says that he desired to "climb to the highest heavens and be like the Most High". Instead of being grateful for the many blessings GOD had given him, he sought to use those blessings to his own advantage. As a result, he lost his position in heaven and will one day be brought down to the lowest depths of the pit of hell.
> 
> 4. Lucifer now wants to create as much havoc as possible. Because he knows his time is limited and his sentence sure, satan is dramatically stepping up his efforts in these last days. In fact, the Bible tells us that he is trying to lead people away from the faith by causing them to follow teachers with "teachings that come from demon"(1 Timothy 4:1).He wants to pull down as many people with him as he can.
> 
> Ever since satan lost his privileges and was cast to this earth, he has been using his abilities to oppose the work that GOD has been seeking to accomplish.
> 
> 1.He satan is the god of this world ( to all of the sinners, any one not serving GOD).
> 2.He satan blinds the minds of unbelievers
> 3.He satan is a master counterfeiter*_
> 
> 
> 
> .. he defeated the devil,but just cant seem to cure evil,global warming,world hunger,nuclear war,oppression,child abuse,natural disasters,atheism,buddist,pagans,juddism,satanism,muslims,the rising homeless population,amputess,pedophiles,the struggling economy,crooked politicians,universal healthcare,animal abuse..or the decline in the belief of fictional characters...?:dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## 214Tex

Dang you act as if that's the Christian Gods job. No wonder you support a hopeless religion you expect to much. Most Christians believe there's an after life for the spiritual it's a shame what's left is your inheritance*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> CERTIFIED AIGA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..that is HILARIOUS!!...most christians actually tell me the exact opposite!??..i guess with hundreds of denominations,its hard to tell what story to follow (i guess the one you were taught right?)..or christians that dont share your views,are not real christians?can you ever answer a question without looking thru the bible for scriptures and safety?..what if someone ask you a question on the street?..do you carry a pocket-bible?...anyway,thanx for the good laugh...cant blame you for at least giving it your best shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your the one on here asking ???s, so guess what you get the right answers, which is the WORD of GOD. It's hard for you to tell what story to believe, because your a follower and not a leader, if you don't want to believe the TRUTH of GOD, then search for the answers for yourself to see, and stop getting on here lost, it's your choice & you choose to be lost, and get laughed at, oh by the way I own many big bibles, but not a pocket bible, but when I hit the streets I already have the WORD of GOD in my heart ready to serve always. Stop getting so but hurt with GOD'S WORD, because HEBREWS CHP. 13:8 JESUS CHRIST IS THE SAME YESTERDAY, TODAY, AND FOREVER. GOD'S WORD the TRUTH was spoken yesterday, spoken today, and will forever be spoken no matter what.
Click to expand...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> CERTIFIED AIGA said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. he defeated the devil,but just cant seem to cure evil,global warming,world hunger,nuclear war,oppression,child abuse,natural disasters,atheism,buddist,pagans,juddism,satanism,muslims,the rising homeless population,amputess,pedophiles,the struggling economy,crooked politicians,universal healthcare,animal abuse..or the decline in the belief of fictional characters...?:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> GOD does his part & always will, he does his part in the life of the believers,the one's that believe in him,the one's that seek him, the one's that calls on him, the one's that serve's him and much more, because GOD is the one that changes the hearts of man not man himself, but in your case your heart is harden & just can't get that through your lost mind, so it's man's fault for where they are at in life, and what they go through, not GOD, I'm going to leave you with this every body goes through trials & tribulation no one is perfect, but if you don't have GOD on your side then guess what you will keep on going through what your going through. ( you blame GOD for the bad things WHAT ABOUT THE GOOD THINGS? ).
> 
> STOP BEING A DECEIVER & BE A BELIEVER you find out that your much smarter this way, then your own way.
Click to expand...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*AWESOME GOD!!!*_


----------



## 214Tex

be thankful said:


> CERTIFIED AIGA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..that is HILARIOUS!!...most christians actually tell me the exact opposite!?
> 
> 
> 
> What I wanna know is are the kids gonna get gifts this year for christmas or are you gonna give them another IOU for January :drama: You know them kids they really don't care about daddys religion
Click to expand...


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> be thankful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I wanna know is are the kids gonna get gifts this year for christmas or are you gonna give them another IOU for January :drama: You know them kids they really don't care about daddys religion
> 
> 
> 
> ..what does santa clause have to do with religion??..geez,its like feeding the poor around here.
Click to expand...


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> be thankful said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOD does his part & always will, he does his part in the life of the believers,the one's that believe in him,the one's that seek him, the one's that calls on him, the one's that serve's him and much more, because GOD is the one that changes the hearts of man not man himself, but in your case your heart is harden & just can't get that through your lost mind, so it's man's fault for where they are at in life, and what they go through, not GOD, I'm going to leave you with this every body goes through trials & tribulation no one is perfect, but if you don't have GOD on your side then guess what you will keep on going through what your going through. ( you blame GOD for the bad things WHAT ABOUT THE GOOD THINGS? ).
> 
> STOP BEING A DECEIVER & BE A BELIEVER you find out that your much smarter this way, then your own way.
> 
> 
> 
> ..im not "blaming" god,im just asking if he was "awesome" and "powerful" you would think this world would be a better place to live?..christians are more worried about death and heaven..what about life and our planet we live on?...if you think religion has done more good then bad,then just watch the nighty news....im outta here for awhile,you kids play nice
Click to expand...


----------



## Ole School 97

I just stumbled on this page and read around. I see,this is like a AA/NA for the spineless that need their hand held. Its just as much bs in here as in the other rooms. The only thing here is that you use GOD as your personal shield. Yall suckkas praise well now..


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> CERTIFIED AIGA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..im not "blaming" god,im just asking if he was "awesome" and "powerful" you would think this world would be a better place to live?..christians are more worried about death and heaven..what about life and our planet we live on?...if you think religion has done more good then bad,then just watch the nighty news....im outta here for awhile,you kids play nice
> 
> 
> 
> *
> GOD IS THE ONLY ONE THAT DID THE BEST (GOOD) THING EVER, AND THAT WAS*_ (JOHN CHP. 3 VERSE 16 = FOR GOD SO LOVE THE WORLD THAT HE GAVE HIS ONLY BEGOTTEN SON, THAT WHOEVER BELIEVES IN HIM SHOULD NOT PERISH BUT HAVE EVERLASTING LIFE.) *WOW SOUNDS LIKE THE BEST THING THAT EVER HAPPEN TO THIS WORLD, SO THAT WE MAY BE FREE FROM ALL SINS. THANK YOU JESUS!!! NOTHING ELSE CAN EVER REPLACE WHAT GOD DID FOR ALL OF US, SO IF YOU CHOOSE TO BELIEVE THEN PRAISE THE LORD, IF YOU CHOOSE NOT TO BELIEVE THEN *_:dunno:. _*I PRAY THE TIME THAT YOUR GONE, GOD CHANGES YOUR HEART & GIVES YOU REVELATION ABOUT THE ONLY WAY TO GO IS HIS WAY.*_ _TALK TO YOU SOON thankful..._
Click to expand...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

1SEXY80 said:


> _*Wassup Christian Lowriders
> 
> Shout Out From
> *_
> View attachment 354373


:thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## 53BOMBA

Sup my brothas ! God bless


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

53BOMBA said:


> Sup my brothas ! God bless


_*LIKE WISE BROTHER, ALWAYS GOD BLESS:angel:*_


----------



## richards69impala

God gave people free will.Thats why there is so much hardship in this world.You can Pull people out of the slums but can you pull the slums out of people?No one realy can!Maybe thats why god put us on this earth.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

richards69impala said:


> _*God gave people free will*_.Thats why there is so much hardship in this world.You can Pull people out of the slums but can you pull the slums out of people?No one realy can!Maybe thats why god put us on this earth.


:thumbsup:YES HE DID:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex

Bump Bump Pass


----------



## treoe

[h=2]The San Diego Low Rider Gospelfest 2011[/h] http://thesandiegolowridergospelfest.com/1.html 

Want to formally invite anyone that is interested in reaching out to the community 

Every THURSDAY we have meetings to involve and find people... 

We already got the San Diego Low Rider Counsel to sanction the event

It will be held on OCT 22nd

We are an outreach trying to reach the lost (Gang Members/ Drug Addicts)

All the info is on the website above.

Please if you would like to help or just come out and enjoy the event..

more info to come..

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Sa...46431635433637

General meetings are being held every Thursday, at the San Diego Police Department (MidCity Division) located at 4310 Landis St, San Diego 92105. Sign ins begin promptly @ 6:30pm followed by out general meetings @ 7pm

for more info call 619-384-6579​


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

thanks for the prayers and Emails ! We made it thru the storm all good. The trees that did up root and fall missed the house!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

96ROADMASTER said:


> thanks for the prayers and Emails ! We made it thru the storm all good. The trees that did up root and fall missed the house!


_*PRAISE GOD!!!:thumbsup:*_


----------



## 66LOW

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*PRAISE GOD!!!:thumbsup:*_


:h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## UCETAH

CLICK LINK BELOW TO GO TO TOPIC.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-any-latter-day-saints-lds-mormon-riders.html


----------



## be thankful

godbots where are you:dunno:??


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> :angel::angel::angel:


..i knew you couldnt resist temptation...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..i knew you couldnt resist temptation...


:wow: :loco: _*U NEED TO START TAKING LONGER BRAKES OFF OF THIS TOPIC*_, (OOPS LET ME TAKE THAT BACK U JUST COULDN'T STOP THINKING OF THIS _*CHRISTIAN*_ CHECK IN LOWRIDER TOPIC, HUMM SOUNDS LIKE A CHANGE OF HEART MAYBE, DID YOU MISS YOUR GODLY FRIENDS). :yes:


----------



## Duez

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*PRAISE GOD!!!:thumbsup:*_


what are you talking about? god almost killed his family with a hurricane? do you not lile fundi for some reason? does god not like him?


----------



## 214Tex

SUNDAY SERVICE today at Lord Duez and Be Thankful house


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> SUNDAY SERVICE today at Lord Duez and Be Thankful house


..tex you pay more attention to me & duez then anyone on here,but like i told you in the past, try GAYCHRISTIANSINGLES.COM...maybe you will have better luck..good luck


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> :wow: :loco: _*U NEED TO START TAKING LONGER BRAKES OFF OF THIS TOPIC*_, (OOPS LET ME TAKE THAT BACK U JUST COULDN'T STOP THINKING OF THIS _*CHRISTIAN*_ CHECK IN LOWRIDER TOPIC, HUMM SOUNDS LIKE A CHANGE OF HEART MAYBE, DID YOU MISS YOUR GODLY FRIENDS). :yes:


...i know a longer break is better,but i thought i would post something,to give you X-tians something to do,since you LOVE to respond to dysfunction...and maybe even make you're lives a little more exiting...


----------



## be thankful

here you go tex...
[h=3]Gay dating with gay-christian-singles.com - Front page[/h] www.*gay-christian-singles.com*/ - Cached
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
*gay*-*christian*-*singles.com* - Discreet and anonymous dating website for married people, looking for that bit extra they don't get at home.


----------



## 214Tex

Dang can't you take a joke without getting all gentle. You gotta take it too if not take another week off


----------



## 214Tex

be thankful said:


> here you go.[h=3]Gay dating with gay-christian-singles.com - Front page[/h] www.*gay-christian-singles.com*/ - CachedYou +1'd this publicly. Undo*gay*-*christian*-*singles.com* - Discreet and anonymous dating website for married people, looking for that bit extra they don't get at home.










Ju one funny amigo


----------



## treoe




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

Lord Duez said:


> what are you talking about? god almost killed his family with a hurricane? do you not lile fundi for some reason? does god not like him?


_*GOD PROTECTS WHAT'S HIS EVEN HIS CHILDREN*_, BUT YOU WOULDN'T KNOW ANY THING ABOUT THAT, BECAUSE YOU KEEP DENYING HIM, SO GUESS WHAT YOUR CHOICE... U SO :loco:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ...i know a longer break is better,but i thought i would post something,to give you X-tians something to do,since you LOVE to respond to dysfunction...and maybe even make you're lives a little more exiting...


THE ONLY X THING ON HERE IS X-thankful people like you & your buddy duez, WE LOVE TO RESPOND IN JESUS NAME ON THIS END :yes:, SO IT DON'T MATTER HOW LONG YOU BREAK, YOU STILL COME BACK TO HEAR THE WORD OF GOD ON HERE :biggrin:. LAST BUT NOT LEAST YOUR NOT MAKING ANYTHING EXCITING ON HERE BESIDES SHOWING HOW DYSFUNCTIONAL YOU REALLY ARE :loco:, THE ONLY EXCITING THING ON HERE IS TALKING ABOUT OUR _*( LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST )*_...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*WE STILL REPRESENTING JESUS CHRIST AS OUR LORD & SAVIOR!!!

DON'T HATE PARTICIPATE!!!

DON'T HATE CONGRATULATE!!!*_

_*BLESS EVENING 2 ALL*_ :wave: _*GOOD NIGHT*_


----------



## 214Tex

G







D


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## be thankful




----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT:angel:


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## joeycutlass

the road is narrow few will find it


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT!! :worship:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

WWW.CALLFORMERCY.COM WWW.CALLFORMERCY.COM WWW.CALLFORMERCY.COM

Wuz up my brothers! I got baptized last week and I feel Great!! 

The reason for this post is to ask all of you to help a muslim turned Christian, single mom of 2,

she is in jail and sentenced to death for our faith. But she is not backing down. 

She needs a million signatures by october so her sentence can be suspended

so far she has around 350,000 so lets spread the word

WWW.CALLFORMERCY.COM WWW.CALLFORMERCY.COM WWW.CALLFORMERCY.COM 

HAVE A BLESSED DAY!!


----------



## 214Tex

Wasup peeps


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> WWW.CALLFORMERCY.COM WWW.CALLFORMERCY.COM WWW.CALLFORMERCY.COM
> 
> Wuz up my brothers! I got baptized last week and I feel Great!!
> 
> The reason for this post is to ask all of you to help a muslim turned Christian, single mom of 2,
> 
> she is in jail and sentenced to death for our faith. But she is not backing down.
> 
> She needs a million signatures by october so her sentence can be suspended
> 
> so far she has around 350,000 so lets spread the word
> 
> WWW.CALLFORMERCY.COM WWW.CALLFORMERCY.COM WWW.CALLFORMERCY.COM
> 
> HAVE A BLESSED DAY!!


LOL no


----------



## 214Tex

Another disgusting violent act.*

Dallas woman killed on way home from church

by REBECCA LOPEZ
Bio | Email
WFAA
Posted on September 22, 2011 at 8:14 PM

Related:
Senseless murder frustrates Dallas victim's family
Arrests made in Dallas stabbing case
Police investigating Dallas stabbings as related
Police search for suspect in North Dallas woman's fatal stabbing
Dallas police investigate armed robberies, stabbing death connection
Gallery
SEE ALL 3 PHOTOS »
Fatal Stabbing

DALLAS - A North Dallas woman was killed after returning home from church.
*
Shearl Bennett spent every Wednesday night praying at Pilgrim Rest Missionary Baptist Church.
*
Her friends said she was a faithful woman who spent her life helping others.
*
“Shearl was a wonderful person and she really did love the Lord and she really loved her church and her church family," said Patricia Bradford, who went to church with Bennett.
*
Wednesday night after a prayer meeting, Bennett headed to her condominium on Royal Lane, but never made it.
As she walked to her front door, she was attacked.
*
“I think she was just at the wrong place and the wrong time," a neighbor said.
*
Bennett was stabbed to death. Sources told News 8 her purse is missing. Robbery appears to the motive.
*
“If they wanted her purse, they could have taken her purse, but they didn't have to take her life," Bradford said.
*
Police say they don't believe she knew her attacker and her friends say she had no enemies.

The 50-year-old woman sang in the church choir and served food at church functions with a meek and humble spirit.
*
"[Bennett was] a person who didn't have an ill feeling about anybody," Bradford said. "A person who loved Jesus. And I just hope [the perpetrator] will see this interview and realize what they did and what they took from us."
**
Dallas police say the suspect is probably someone who has a history of robbing people in the area. Until the murderer is found, Bennett's friends take comfort that she spent her last night in prayer.


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> Another disgusting violent act.*
> 
> Dallas woman killed on way home from church
> 
> by REBECCA LOPEZ
> Bio | Email
> WFAA
> Posted on September 22, 2011 at 8:14 PM
> 
> Related:
> Senseless murder frustrates Dallas victim's family
> Arrests made in Dallas stabbing case
> Police investigating Dallas stabbings as related
> Police search for suspect in North Dallas woman's fatal stabbing
> Dallas police investigate armed robberies, stabbing death connection
> Gallery
> SEE ALL 3 PHOTOS »
> Fatal Stabbing
> 
> DALLAS - A North Dallas woman was killed after returning home from church.
> *
> Shearl Bennett spent every Wednesday night praying at Pilgrim Rest Missionary Baptist Church.
> *
> Her friends said she was a faithful woman who spent her life helping others.
> *
> “Shearl was a wonderful person and she really did love the Lord and she really loved her church and her church family," said Patricia Bradford, who went to church with Bennett.
> *
> Wednesday night after a prayer meeting, Bennett headed to her condominium on Royal Lane, but never made it.
> As she walked to her front door, she was attacked.
> *
> “I think she was just at the wrong place and the wrong time," a neighbor said.
> *
> Bennett was stabbed to death. Sources told News 8 her purse is missing. Robbery appears to the motive.
> *
> “If they wanted her purse, they could have taken her purse, but they didn't have to take her life," Bradford said.
> *
> Police say they don't believe she knew her attacker and her friends say she had no enemies.
> 
> The 50-year-old woman sang in the church choir and served food at church functions with a meek and humble spirit.
> *
> "[Bennett was] a person who didn't have an ill feeling about anybody," Bradford said. "A person who loved Jesus. And I just hope [the perpetrator] will see this interview and realize what they did and what they took from us."
> **
> Dallas police say the suspect is probably someone who has a history of robbing people in the area. Until the murderer is found, Bennett's friends take comfort that she spent her last night in prayer.


..death is always a tragedy no matter what the beliefs.it is ironic how many people die coming home from a simple church service.few months ago,blocks from my house, a car flipped over and killed three out of the five people in the van.they made a statement on the news,saying the two that lived,was a sign from god...*shakes head*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning.


----------



## 66LOW

96ROADMASTER said:


> Morning.


mornin 96 :h5:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Been a minute since I have posted in here. First I would like to say Thank you to all that helped with prayers , financial , and motivation in the situation I was going thru! thank you from all my heart. I love all you"ll . today was a very hard day but God is good!! And i can fall down on one knee and testify to this!:worship:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

66LOW said:


> mornin 96 :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## joeycutlass




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Just came upon this thread.Reading the negative things these non believers say.I was one of them Laughing at Christians saying Dumb things.Didnt want to hear anything It was easier for me to walk away and deny.Well Glory to Father God.One day I stopped and listened.I'm now Saved it was the best day of my life.I Love walking with The Lord.And I now know.The Devils a LIER.So Remember Brothers Walk in Love.And Pray for them.It takes some of us longer than others.Were on Gods time and his timing is always perfect.God Bless You All..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


Richiecool69elka said:


> Just came upon this thread.Reading the negative things these non believers say.I was one of them Laughing at Christians saying Dumb things.Didnt want to hear anything It was easier for me to walk away and deny.Well Glory to Father God.One day I stopped and listened.I'm now Saved it was the best day of my life.I Love walking with The Lord.And I now know.The Devils a LIER.So Remember Brothers Walk in Love.And Pray for them.It takes some of us longer than others.Were on Gods time and his timing is always perfect.God Bless You All..


----------



## G2G_Al

:wave:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Anyone know anything about the Gospelfest tomorrow in San Diego? Have any of you ever been there?Thanks God Bless.


----------



## Bear

amen brothers on the thread.. no matter what gotta put God 1st!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Bear said:


> amen brothers on the thread.. no matter what gotta put God 1st!


AMEN! :angel:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

amen brothers on the thread.. no matter what gotta put God 1st* AMEN*


----------



## 805to702

anyone in vegas ???


----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## 66LOW

Richiecool69elka said:


> amen brothers on the thread.. no matter what gotta put God 1st* AMEN*


Gen1:1 In the beginning God =]
Amen Brothers =]


----------



## NIMSTER64

:wave:


----------



## 214Tex

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


 That sounds so ancient you know ,,, like history


----------



## be thankful

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


..yeeep!..i was there last year.$15/person..over 10,000 visitors daily,not including profits from t-shirts,yo-yo's,lil boys underwear..well you get the picture.at least they sell beer there (more $$)...i got a nice buzz,then went to the colossium.party party!!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

LOWRIDER STYLE VEGAS CHAPTER CHECKING IN


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

YES SIR LOWRIDER STYLE VEGAS CHAPTER


805to702 said:


> anyone in vegas ???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

enjoying this nice fall weather..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

96ROADMASTER said:


> View attachment 384725
> View attachment 384727
> 
> 
> 
> enjoying this nice fall weather..


 Nice enjoying Gods Creation.


----------



## 805to702

praise God,thats cool,just moved here from so cal,had to sell my rides b4 i moved but will be lookin to pick up a 62-66 impala next year to hit the blvd and spread the word of God,im sure we will meet up soon


----------



## Detailers

Praise the lord...for he has blessed us with all that we have and all that we are. 
2 Timothy 4:7 I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith...Amen!


----------



## G2G_Al

Richiecool69elka said:


> amen brothers on the thread.. no matter what gotta put God 1st* AMEN*


What's up Rich, Is that you??? How's the family?? You going to Traffic? Wantta roll with us?? Get at me\.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

805to702 said:


> praise God,thats cool,just moved here from so cal,had to sell my rides b4 i moved but will be lookin to pick up a 62-66 impala next year to hit the blvd and spread the word of God,im sure we will meet up soon


 Where you at?


Detailers said:


> Praise the lord...for he has blessed us with all that we have and all that we are.
> 2 Timothy 4:7 I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith...Amen!


:h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Richiecool69elka said:


> Just came upon this thread.Reading the negative things these non believers say.I was one of them Laughing at Christians saying Dumb things.Didnt want to hear anything It was easier for me to walk away and deny.Well Glory to Father God.One day I stopped and listened.I'm now Saved it was the best day of my life.I Love walking with The Lord.And I now know.The Devils a LIER.So Remember Brothers Walk in Love.And Pray for them.It takes some of us longer than others.Were on Gods time and his timing is always perfect.God Bless You All..


X2 GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER:angel:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Neva really thought about posting here b/c I see myself unfit to be a represtative of the christian religion publicly, but ya know, that's most folks problem anywayz right? Feel like I cuss too much, give in to being human too much on this forum but I have to be honest and say after "payfred" said it in Blak lowriders. God is DEFINATELY good! I started 15, 16 selling bud, 17 18 moved to coke and xanax. Between 16 and 21 I spent over a year in jail prolly way more even a few birthdays waking up with thousands one day to wake up the next day in a cell with nothing. FEb. 2010 I stared management at McDonalds as a "first step" at a legal lifestyle. Stepping out on faith on the only life I knew for a try at a more conservative one was one of the best. Things were okay but at 8 an hour you're still broke living wit mom. One day I snapped on a kid who stole something of mine at work, hurt him and a few of his cousins that tried to jump me. Satan casted a line and caught me all the way back up hook line and sinker.

As I was losing my job for hurting several people that day when in reality I was the one stolen from and I was the one who almost got jumped for defending what was rightfully mine! He was working on me. That week I found out I'd be a father soon and had already had my own place for a few months so even had bills to pay. Again, stepped out on faith and even when my ol lady was giving up thinking we failed at a home, a job, and a family, my prayers were answered. I was working for a cooperate Mcd's, when franchise heard I was an open agent, I was hired and givin a raise instantly. I was very good at what I did. Been blessed with the abilty to work good with my hands and with people.. After a few months at that job, I was blessed yet again from my sunday school teacher from when I was young 10 years earlier with a job apprenticing in the optical field. 2 jobs when there were none.

Worked both til that little girl came and am now a full time licensed optician w/ 2 offices one of them brand new! When people talked bad, said I fell off, wouldn't mess wit me no more b/c I didn't have the connect on powder and zannies he was there. Baby momma is 19 yrs old. a Child. He's been there though or fights struggles and made our young immature family a very buisnessminded functioning praying church going family, alot like the one my mother and grand parents taught me to be a part of even b4 I could talk. Never understood christianity completely, I still don't but they made sure I knew who my father in heaven was. Made sure I knew who paid to cost for me to have a chance. And I thank them unconditionally for that. I believe through my faith in God my lifes been completely turned around and until you try and have it happen for you, I don't think many would EVER understand. You sorta have to go through something, be tired and see just how much God loves you. See just how far he'll brign ya, b4 you wanna submit and start turning your lifestyle into one more suitable for his will. Shouldn't have to be like that, but thats when for me and most the others I see start seeing this thing for what it really is and adknowledging that God IS real and DOES love his children. You just gotta love him too!

I know I put the whole story dirty laundry and all on here for the world to see but Idon't care. If another young brother or sistah reads dis and even for a lil while believes that what I'm saying is true and believe it can happen for them too, then the seeds been planted and my jobs done! It's hard, theres alot of hatas, and you'll be your very own #1 hater for all you know you've done wrong and continue to do wrong but that's the beauty in it. He came back for us. THe sinners. The gentiles. He still loves us, and aas long as it's mutual, he'll even forgive you for your shortcomings, and still continue to love you, show mercy and take care of your situation. Just ask. Try it foryaself. Doesn't fall in your lap, have to go get it. Maturing has and is taking a long time but it's been more than an honor to have him by myside the whole ride!

God bless ya'll layitlow, for those trying, keep ya faith up, it'll be aight. He wouldn't put you though nothing you can't bear,, not even building your dream lowrider!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

G2G_Al said:


> What's up Rich, Is that you??? How's the family?? You going to Traffic? Wantta roll with us?? Get at me\.....


Whats Up Alex.Yes its me Brother.Long time No Hear.All is Good and My Family is Great.Yes I am Planning on going to the Traffic Show.Gonna take The Car and The Bikes My daughter wants to Show the purple one and Her Little Tiger.I will call you.Hope everything is going well with The Cars your working on.Tell Your Wife I said Hello and I hope your both doing well.God Bless....


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Detailers said:


> Praise the lord...for he has blessed us with all that we have and all that we are.
> 2 Timothy 4:7 I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith...Amen!


Amen Brother...God Bless You....


----------



## jvasquez

G2G_Al said:


> :wave:





NIMSTER64 said:


> :wave:


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## be thankful

Lowridingmike said:


> Neva really thought about posting here b/c I see myself unfit to be a represtative of the christian religion publicly, but ya know, that's most folks problem anywayz right? Feel like I cuss too much, give in to being human too much on this forum but I have to be honest and say after "payfred" said it in Blak lowriders. God is DEFINATELY good! I started 15, 16 selling bud, 17 18 moved to coke and xanax. Between 16 and 21 I spent over a year in jail prolly way more even a few birthdays waking up with thousands one day to wake up the next day in a cell with nothing. FEb. 2010 I stared management at McDonalds as a "first step" at a legal lifestyle. Stepping out on faith on the only life I knew for a try at a more conservative one was one of the best. Things were okay but at 8 an hour you're still broke living wit mom. One day I snapped on a kid who stole something of mine at work, hurt him and a few of his cousins that tried to jump me. Satan casted a line and caught me all the way back up hook line and sinker.
> 
> As I was losing my job for hurting several people that day when in reality I was the one stolen from and I was the one who almost got jumped for defending what was rightfully mine! He was working on me. That week I found out I'd be a father soon and had already had my own place for a few months so even had bills to pay. Again, stepped out on faith and even when my ol lady was giving up thinking we failed at a home, a job, and a family, my prayers were answered. I was working for a cooperate Mcd's, when franchise heard I was an open agent, I was hired and givin a raise instantly. I was very good at what I did. Been blessed with the abilty to work good with my hands and with people.. After a few months at that job, I was blessed yet again from my sunday school teacher from when I was young 10 years earlier with a job apprenticing in the optical field. 2 jobs when there were none.
> 
> Worked both til that little girl came and am now a full time licensed optician w/ 2 offices one of them brand new! When people talked bad, said I fell off, wouldn't mess wit me no more b/c I didn't have the connect on powder and zannies he was there. Baby momma is 19 yrs old. a Child. He's been there though or fights struggles and made our young immature family a very buisnessminded functioning praying church going family, alot like the one my mother and grand parents taught me to be a part of even b4 I could talk. Never understood christianity completely, I still don't but they made sure I knew who my father in heaven was. Made sure I knew who paid to cost for me to have a chance. And I thank them unconditionally for that. I believe through my faith in God my lifes been completely turned around and until you try and have it happen for you, I don't think many would EVER understand. You sorta have to go through something, be tired and see just how much God loves you. See just how far he'll brign ya, b4 you wanna submit and start turning your lifestyle into one more suitable for his will. Shouldn't have to be like that, but thats when for me and most the others I see start seeing this thing for what it really is and adknowledging that God IS real and DOES love his children. You just gotta love him too!
> 
> I know I put the whole story dirty laundry and all on here for the world to see but Idon't care. If another young brother or sistah reads dis and even for a lil while believes that what I'm saying is true and believe it can happen for them too, then the seeds been planted and my jobs done! It's hard, theres alot of hatas, and you'll be your very own #1 hater for all you know you've done wrong and continue to do wrong but that's the beauty in it. He came back for us. THe sinners. The gentiles. He still loves us, and aas long as it's mutual, he'll even forgive you for your shortcomings, and still continue to love you, show mercy and take care of your situation. Just ask. Try it foryaself. Doesn't fall in your lap, have to go get it. Maturing has and is taking a long time but it's been more than an honor to have him by myside the whole ride!
> 
> God bless ya'll layitlow, for those trying, keep ya faith up, it'll be aight. He wouldn't put you though nothing you can't bear,, not even building your dream lowrider!


..same o' broken record...not trying to be a jerk,but the i turned my life around because of "fill in blank here" really starts to smell..makes you wonder if heaven will just be full of ex-dopefiends,ex-alcoholics & felons?..there are millions who have done great accomplishments without god,im one of them.just ask bill gates or mark zuckerberg how much god has done for their accomplishments...


----------



## 214Tex

Be proud my friend pat yourself on the back you bill mark and the millions deserve it.

However a world without religion is no fun as a world solely of religion is no fun , thank god they both exist as one so that we are free to choose .*


----------



## 66LOW

:wave::h5::wave:


----------



## Lowridingmike

be thankful said:


> ..same o' broken record...not trying to be a jerk,but the i turned my life around because of "fill in blank here" really starts to smell..makes you wonder if heaven will just be full of ex-dopefiends,ex-alcoholics & felons?..there are millions who have done great accomplishments without god,im one of them.just ask bill gates or mark zuckerberg how much god has done for their accomplishments...


Anybody that's been in jail any amount of time knows exactly who you're talking about. All about what you do now that you're free and have the opportunity to make your change have an effect on th epeople around your as well as yourself. I've been out for lil while with help and mercy o fthe lord, everythings changing slowly but everyday something new. Didn't even wanna reply to feed in to your message but you're right, there are people out there that go holy when they himmed up then get out doin the same thang biz as usual. BUt I'm one that didn't, and it has EVERYTHING to do with what God wanted for my family and my own lives. I'd only be halfway through my bid sitting in the pen of it werent for his mercy and being a God of a second chance kinfolk! I'd be ashamed if I took credit for dat!


----------



## Lowridingmike

reason I think it's a broken record is because that's how humans are. You have to get brought to your lowest ring to show your true colors. You real, gonna give faith a try? Or shy out to who you are and always was? It's just always "fill in the blank" when the humans ho-card is pulled. Who are you really under that front? If you was raised in church, know right from wrong, Have jesus in your heart, even if you the baddest you gonna revert to what you know is right. Now soon as they stop tuggin the ho-card, same rules don't apply anymore. It's your choice to do whats right or go back to what you were doing. The real ones shouldn't changed wether the card is pulled or not. SHould ALWAYS be what you know is right. Not just a front until..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*The Devils A Lier*.


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

Richiecool69elka said:


> Whats Up Alex.Yes its me Brother.Long time No Hear.All is Good and My Family is Great.Yes I am Planning on going to the Traffic Show.Gonna take The Car and The Bikes My daughter wants to Show the purple one and Her Little Tiger.I will call you.Hope everything is going well with The Cars your working on.Tell Your Wife I said Hello and I hope your both doing well.God Bless....


Cool, tell everyone I said Hello!! I guess Traffic is going to be delayed a few months, we have our Toy Drive Dec 3 hope to see you and the fam there!!!!


----------



## Hialeah56

I'm sending mine out 

IN GOD WE TRUST
 



CHRISTIANS EVERYWHERE: 

What a clever idea! Yes, Christmas cards. This is coming early so that you can get ready to include an important address to your list. 

Want to have some fun this CHRISTMAS? 

*Send the ACLU a CHRISTMAS CARD this year.* 

As they are working so very hard to get rid of the CHRISTMAS part of this holiday, we should all send them a nice, card to brighten up their dark, sad, little world. Make sure it says "Merry Christmas" on it. 

Here's the address, just don't be rude or crude: 
*ACLU 
125 Broad Street , 18th Floor 
New York , NY 10004* 

Two tons of Christmas cards would freeze their operations because they wouldn't know if any were regular mail containing contributions. So spend 44 cents and tell the ACLU to leave Christmas alone. Also tell them that there is no such thing as a " Holiday Tree". It's always been called a CHRISTMAS TREE! 

And pass this on to your email lists. We really want to communicate with the ACLU! They really DESERVE us!! 
*
For those of you who aren't aware of them, the ACLU, (the American Civil Liberties Union) is the one suing theU.S. Government to take God, Christmas or anything religious away from us. They represent the atheists and others in this war. Help put Christ back in Christmas!* 

** Suggestion: Pass this on to your church, co-workers, family, and friends. What do you have to lose but 44 cents, what do you have to gain --- more than you may ever know possible.













​












​


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Yes Keep Christ in CHRISTMAS.


----------



## 66LOW

:wave:


----------



## be thankful

... Christmas actually started as a *pagan festival. *Nobody knows what day or month Christ was born. People claim that Christmas has now been turned into a Christian festival but the problem is that it is mainly not Christian. In fact, many of the things involved with Christmas are pagan or Satanic. ....KNOW YOU'RE FACTS..


----------



## 66LOW

:drama:


----------



## MrSilent

Bless me father... For you've sinned against me
It's been one week... since you've raped me
holy Father, your spirit inside me
Holy Father, robbed my virtue
Holy Mary, mother of Christ
The fruit of thy womb has poisoned me

Our father who aren't in heaven
Inside of me, my soul is lost
My manhood, so miniscule, was stolen
I hailed Mary...Over and over again...You've failed Mary!

You've walked beside me... but I was alone
You've walked on top of me... crushing me
My innocence and my emotions were wiped away and you didn't care... You just hid behind your collar
The hardest time... I was helpless... And it was too late... much too late
Touch me I'm warm, but not alive
Feel my hot breath, but I'm not living
Dead inside, Alone forever!


----------



## 214Tex

Dang homeboy , I hope your kidding cause I be the first to tell you PICK YO SELF UP !


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*Hmmm...What if THE BIBLE is TRUE? John 1:1*


----------



## be thankful

Richiecool69elka said:


> *Hmmm...What if THE BIBLE is TRUE? John 1:1*


.. It always amazes me how many times this God orders the killing of innocent people even after the Ten Commandments said _“Thou shall not kill”_. For example, God kills 70,000 innocent people because David ordered a census of the people (1 Chronicles 21). God also orders the destruction of 60 cities so that the Israelites can live there. He orders the killing of all the men, women, and children of each city, and the looting of all of value (Deuteronomy 3). He orders another attack and the killing of _“all the living creatures of the city: men and women, young, and old, as well as oxen sheep, and asses”_ (Joshua 6). In Judges 21, He orders the murder of all the people of Jabesh-gilead, except for the virgin girls who were taken to be forcibly raped and married. When they wanted more virgins, God told them to hide alongside the road and when they saw a girl they liked, kidnap her and forcibly rape her and make her your wife! Just about every other page in the Old Testament has God killing somebody! In 2 Kings 10:18-27, God orders the murder of all the worshipers of a different god in their very own church! In total God kills 371,186 people directly and orders another 1,862,265 people murdered. 
The God of the Bible also allows slavery, including selling your own daughter as a sex slave (Exodus 21:1-11), child abuse (Judges 11:29-40 and Isaiah 13:16), and bashing babies against rocks (Hosea 13:16 & Psalms 137:9). 
true or false?


----------



## be thankful

*Top Ten Signs You're a Fundamentalist Christian*​*10* - You vigorously deny the existence of thousands of gods claimed by other religions, but feel outraged when someone denies the existence of yours.

*9* - You feel insulted and "dehumanized" when scientists say that people evolved from other life forms, but you have no problem with the Biblical claim that we were created from dirt.

*8 *- You laugh at polytheists, but you have no problem believing in a Triune God.

*7* - Your face turns purple when you hear of the "atrocities" attributed to Allah, but you don't even flinch when hearing about how God/Jehovah slaughtered all the babies of Egypt in "Exodus" and ordered the elimination of entire ethnic groups in "Joshua" including women, children, and trees!

*6* - You laugh at Hindu beliefs that deify humans, and Greek claims about gods sleeping with women, but you have no problem believing that the Holy Spirit impregnated Mary, who then gave birth to a man-god who got killed, came back to life and then ascended into the sky.

*5* - You are willing to spend your life looking for little loopholes in the scientifically established age of Earth (few billion years), but you find nothing wrong with believing dates recorded by Bronze Age tribesmen sitting in their tents and guessing that Earth is a few generations old.

*4* - You believe that the entire population of this planet with the exception of those who share your beliefs -- though excluding those in all rival sects - will spend Eternity in an infinite Hell of Suffering. And yet consider your religion the most "tolerant" and "loving."

*3* - While modern science, history, geology, biology, and physics have failed to convince you otherwise, some idiot rolling around on the floor speaking in "tongues" may be all the evidence you need to "prove" Christianity.

*2* - You define 0.01% as a "high success rate" when it comes to answered prayers. You consider that to be evidence that prayer works. And you think that the remaining 99.99% FAILURE was simply the will of God.

*1* - You actually know a lot less than many atheists and agnostics do about the Bible, Christianity, and church history - but still call yourself a Christian.


----------



## memo

*Christian clubs in AZ????*

I just bought me a hopper that came out of Glendale and there are no Christian clubs where I live and was wondering if there any out in Tucson area?


----------



## 214Tex

DONT FORGET THE OTHER TEN
Top Ten Signs You're a Fundamentalist Atheist

1. You vigorously deny the existence of God, yet you frequently blame him for all the "evils" in the world, all the natural disasters, and everything else under the sun that is wrong in modern society.

2. You think that it is possible to talk meaningfully about "good and evil" "right and wrong" when criticizing the sins of Christians while simultaneously subscribing to the notion that neither sin nor good and evil exist as ultimate categories but only as personal and social constructs.

3. You think that human beings are merely the products of blind, uncaring, evolution but when it comes to human reason (a product of the same process) we can believe in it without question!

4. You believe that when the Founders are framing the Constitution, they're staunch non-Christians, but when they're beating their slaves, they're Bible-believing Christians.

5. When you use a historical point to prove Christianity is false, history is objective truth. When a Christian uses historical evidence to prove you false, history was written by subjective men and therefore cannot be trusted.

6. You insist that "Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence", then claim that Jesus never existed.

7. You accuse Christians of being intolerant, judgmental and hateful, while you foam at the mouth calling them lunatics, ignorant, weak-minded, and stupid.

8. You think atheists are treated like second-class citizens. Then you spend most of your day belittling Christians and other religious people on JWN.

9. You think "freethought" and "thinking for yourself" automatically means adopting an atheist viewpoint.

10. You adamantly refuse to recognise the historical fact that "scientific atheism" was both a foundational philosophical position and an actual policy of the Soviet Union and other atheist states from the time of Lenin on, and responsible for massive persecution, torture, suffering, humiliation and death far in excess of the numbers of the "victims" of Christianity.


----------



## MrSilent

be thankful said:


> .. It always amazes me how many times this God orders the killing of innocent people even after the Ten Commandments said _“Thou shall not kill”_. For example, God kills 70,000 innocent people because David ordered a census of the people (1 Chronicles 21). God also orders the destruction of 60 cities so that the Israelites can live there. He orders the killing of all the men, women, and children of each city, and the looting of all of value (Deuteronomy 3). He orders another attack and the killing of _“all the living creatures of the city: men and women, young, and old, as well as oxen sheep, and asses”_ (Joshua 6). In Judges 21, He orders the murder of all the people of Jabesh-gilead, except for the virgin girls who were taken to be forcibly raped and married. When they wanted more virgins, God told them to hide alongside the road and when they saw a girl they liked, kidnap her and forcibly rape her and make her your wife! Just about every other page in the Old Testament has God killing somebody! In 2 Kings 10:18-27, God orders the murder of all the worshipers of a different god in their very own church! In total God kills 371,186 people directly and orders another 1,862,265 people murdered.
> The God of the Bible also allows slavery, including selling your own daughter as a sex slave (Exodus 21:1-11), child abuse (Judges 11:29-40 and Isaiah 13:16), and bashing babies against rocks (Hosea 13:16 & Psalms 137:9).
> true or false?


Theres been more killing in the name of god then any other through out history. 

I find it humorous that the Christians bend and change words to fit there own needs. 
Murdering people in the past for "being one with the devil" or accusing them of witchcraft because they "had a vision" or did something out of the ordinary. Only god was to posses these kinds of powers back then. But now a days everyone is a psychic and speaks to the dead, and this is because god has given them a gift. (hypocrites)

They took on pagan rituals and celebrations, that continue today, just to try to convert pagans to Christianity. How Meany still throw a coin into a fountain and make a wish? This was another pagan ritual, an sacrificial offering that Meany do not knowing it's origin.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Wow. People hate my father so much. And waht for, he has nothing but love for you. Just be willing to accept it. I dunno what happened in those days, and learn somehting new about the bible er time I read it. All I know is he's never forsaken me yet, has been a most wise father knowing what his children can withstand and what to do to get a lesson or blessing across. 22 years of real life experience puts you demons 22 min ramble in tha trash can brah. See ya'll at the snack bar. even if I burn in this life for what I've done personally, it's still been a blessing to serve him and others in this life in his name.. AMEN!


----------



## 66LOW

:h5:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

memo said:


> I just bought me a hopper that came out of Glendale and there are no Christian clubs where I live and was wondering if there any out in Tucson area?


Where in Tucson do you live Brother? I used to live on the east side off of Golf Links and Pantano.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel:


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> DONT FORGET THE OTHER TEN
> Top Ten Signs You're a Fundamentalist Atheist
> 
> 1. You vigorously deny the existence of God, yet you frequently blame him for all the "evils" in the world, all the natural disasters, and everything else under the sun that is wrong in modern society.
> 
> 2. You think that it is possible to talk meaningfully about "good and evil" "right and wrong" when criticizing the sins of Christians while simultaneously subscribing to the notion that neither sin nor good and evil exist as ultimate categories but only as personal and social constructs.
> 
> 3. You think that human beings are merely the products of blind, uncaring, evolution but when it comes to human reason (a product of the same process) we can believe in it without question!
> 
> 4. You believe that when the Founders are framing the Constitution, they're staunch non-Christians, but when they're beating their slaves, they're Bible-believing Christians.
> 
> 5. When you use a historical point to prove Christianity is false, history is objective truth. When a Christian uses historical evidence to prove you false, history was written by subjective men and therefore cannot be trusted.
> 
> 6. You insist that "Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence", then claim that Jesus never existed.
> 
> 7. You accuse Christians of being intolerant, judgmental and hateful, while you foam at the mouth calling them lunatics, ignorant, weak-minded, and stupid.
> 
> 8. You think atheists are treated like second-class citizens. Then you spend most of your day belittling Christians and other religious people on JWN.
> 
> 9. You think "freethought" and "thinking for yourself" automatically means adopting an atheist viewpoint.
> 
> 10. You adamantly refuse to recognise the historical fact that "scientific atheism" was both a foundational philosophical position and an actual policy of the Soviet Union and other atheist states from the time of Lenin on, and responsible for massive persecution, torture, suffering, humiliation and death far in excess of the numbers of the "victims" of Christianity.


..i actually agree with most of these quotes..i would still rather be a atheist,than a hypocrite christian.


----------



## be thankful

MrSilent said:


> Theres been more killing in the name of god then any other through out history.
> 
> I find it humorous that the Christians bend and change words to fit there own needs.
> Murdering people in the past for "being one with the devil" or accusing them of witchcraft because they "had a vision" or did something out of the ordinary. Only god was to posses these kinds of powers back then. But now a days everyone is a psychic and speaks to the dead, and this is because god has given them a gift. (hypocrites)
> 
> They took on pagan rituals and celebrations, that continue today, just to try to convert pagans to Christianity. How Meany still throw a coin into a fountain and make a wish? This was another pagan ritual, an sacrificial offering that Meany do not knowing it's origin.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS


----------



## jvasquez

:inout:


----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez

ttt for the ignorant who still think science agrees with religion.


----------



## be thankful

Praying to the gods: 
Prayer answered – Praise (Insert your favorite god here)!!! 
Prayer answered in time – I knew (Insert your favorite god here) would eventually pull through. Praise (Insert your favorite god here)!!! 
Prayer unanswered – Well, I guess (Insert your favorite god here) knows best. Praise (Insert your favorite god here)!!!


----------



## 214Tex

Are you confused cause I am pic a side already and run with it *:drama:

You speak so much theory that you swear to it and yet christianity seems to always be in the front of your mind. It takes time to find all that scripture you post all the bible quotes and verses you be postin from google . Im thinking god will have his time with you any way he can get it*:biggrin:


----------



## MrSilent

Lowridingmike said:


> Wow. People hate my father so much. And waht for, he has nothing but love for you. Just be willing to accept it. I dunno what happened in those days, and learn somehting new about the bible er time I read it. All I know is he's never forsaken me yet, has been a most wise father knowing what his children can withstand and what to do to get a lesson or blessing across. 22 years of real life experience puts you demons 22 min ramble in tha trash can brah. See ya'll at the snack bar. even if I burn in this life for what I've done personally, it's still been a blessing to serve him and others in this life in his name.. AMEN!


Nothing but love for the Innocent children that have been raped/murdered, right! I'm sure they withstood a lot while learning a lesson and was blessed with death. 
But i guess that's "gods Plan", "there in a better place", there parents should just "turn the other check" and learn to live with out there children.
And those not blessed with death get to live life mentally fucked forever, passably doing the same to others. Great plan!


----------



## MrSilent

214Tex said:


> Are you confused cause I am pic a side already and run with it *:drama:
> 
> You speak so much theory that you swear to it and yet christianity seems to always be in the front of your mind. It takes time to find all that scripture you post all the bible quotes and verses you be postin from google . Im thinking god will have his time with you any way he can get it*:biggrin:


Learning both sides of a story makes you that much more knowledgeable on the subject. Picking one side when you don't know what the other has to offer seems kinda like fallowing the herd. like cattle, doing what your where taught to do.


----------



## memo

I live in Safford which is 2 hrs away from Tucson. I am in Tucson more than Phx and might consider moving my family over there and would love to hang with other Christian lowriders. A dream of mine would be to go to a church that had a car show right after service. Any in Tucson that you know of?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hello. Just catching up. See same ole same ole!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

memo said:


> I live in Safford which is 2 hrs away from Tucson. I am in Tucson more than Phx and might consider moving my family over there and would love to hang with other Christian lowriders. A dream of mine would be to go to a church that had a car show right after service. Any in Tucson that you know of?


Victory Outreach.The Pastor is Sal Perez.He has a 63 Impala He also Made a Christian Oldies CD.I went there till I moved back to Califas.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning!


----------



## memo

Richiecool69elka said:


> Victory Outreach.The Pastor is Sal Perez.He has a 63 Impala He also Made a Christian Oldies CD.I went there till I moved back to Califas.


Is that the big church off of ruthroff. I went to a mens conference there once.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

memo said:


> Is that the big church off of ruthroff. I went to a mens conference there once.


Its on the west side.West of the 10 fwy.When I went there it was small.That was 6 years ago.It was on the corner.605 N.Grande Ave.


----------



## memo

Richiecool69elka said:


> Its on the west side.West of the 10 fwy.When I went there it was small.That was 6 years ago.It was on the corner.605 N.Grande Ave.


OK yea I looked it up online and it does look firme. Thx homie


----------



## Richiecool69elka

memo said:


> OK yea I looked it up online and it does look firme. Thx homie


Your Welcome..GOD BLESS Brother.....


----------



## Duez

Richiecool69elka said:


> Your Welcome..GOD BLESS Brother.....


God bless is such an offensive term. With two words, you imply that a person is homophobic, homicidal, chauvinistic and uneducated to the point that he believes he can speak to a man in outer space with his mind.


----------



## NIMSTER64

wow this is funny... still the same in here i see lol...


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> God bless is such an offensive term. With two words, you imply that a person is homophobic, homicidal, chauvinistic and uneducated to the point that he believes he can speak to a man in outer space with his mind.


Chale holmz it's all in your head . Them numbers and letters you go by got you lil confused


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> God bless is such an offensive term. With two words, you imply that a person is homophobic, homicidal, chauvinistic and uneducated to the point that he believes he can speak to a man in outer space with his mind.


 que? I believe you have smoked and typed your self silly!


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> Chale holmz it's all in your head . Them numbers and letters you go by got you lil confused


..its in the BIBLE!..you are CONFUSED holmzzzz.


----------



## be thankful

96ROADMASTER said:


> que? I believe you have smoked and typed your self silly!


...or maaaybe YOU should read the bible?..its all in there..QUE?:dunno:


----------



## be thankful

Richiecool69elka said:


> Your Welcome..GOD BLESS Brother.....


..it is quite amusing when people still say this quote to each other in 2011, without even really knowing what the hell it really even means,"its just something i was taught to say"..(and isnt that just like religion)..


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

LOWRIDER STYLE LAS VEGAS CHAPTER CHECKIN IN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night! Did a group prayer for all us to start the week off good! Times are ruff! Need it!


----------



## Duez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Night! Did a group prayer for all us to start the week off good! Times are ruff! Need it!


Did you fix the economy? Tell him that times are rough, maybe he's so busy making galaxys that he didn't notice...


----------



## 214Tex

Lord Duez said:


> God bless is such an offensive term. With two words, you imply that a person is homophobic, homicidal, chauvinistic and uneducated to the point that he believes he can speak to a man in outer space with his mind.


God Bless*God Bless*God Bless*God Bless*God Bless*God Bless*God Bless*God Bless*God Bless*God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless*God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless*God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless*God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless God Bless


YOU !!!!!!*


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*JESUS is the faithful one.The one who go's after The one who is Lost.*


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*GOD BLESS You All.....*


----------



## be thankful

Richiecool69elka said:


> *GOD BLESS You All.....*


..santa claus and the easter bunny blesses you too!!:rofl:


----------



## be thankful

96ROADMASTER said:


> Night! Did a group prayer for all us to start the week off good! Times are ruff! Need it!


..oddly enough,"not praying" will get you the same results..weird huh?


----------



## 214Tex

be thankful said:


> ..santa claus and the easter bunny blesses you too!!:rofl:


The Easter bunny is fun,,,,,,,, Santa might need a background check :dunno:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Q-Vo My Brothers in Christ.Since this is the CHRISTIAN LOWRIDERS CHECK IN! THREAD and its heading off Topic.I will start this over again.... *Christsiders from Califas checking in......*Have A Blessed Day!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez

:wave: Checking in.


----------



## goldspokes

Lord Duez said:


> God bless is such an offensive term. With two words, you imply that a person is homophobic, homicidal, chauvinistic and uneducated to the point that he believes he can speak to a man in outer space with his mind.


 God Bless you Duez!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duez

Richiecool69elka said:


> *JESUS is the faithful one.The one who go's after The one who is Lost.*


Does your mom know you're on the internet?


----------



## 214Tex

" Don't Mess With Texas "

Are what the people*are saying in Athens, Texas . The Freedom from Religion folks are on the prowl again acting religious requesting the Wisconsin office of space and matter to take action against the city and there Christmas display .

Nationally every religion has the right to display what ever it is you celebrate on Christmas . What's the big deal ? Seems offensive to one family but yet the city says turn and look the other way. Hmmmmm seems like a choice to me ,,,,


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Lord Duez said:


> Does your mom know you're on the internet?


Funny Guy.


----------



## 66LOW

:h5:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

What up! God is good !


----------



## 66LOW

96ROADMASTER said:


> What up! God is good !


All the time Brother!!
:h5:


----------



## 214Tex

ITS NEVER TO EARLY TO SEND YOU WISHES MAY THE VERY BEST BE WITH YOU AND YOURS. MERRY CHRISTMAS OR HAPPY HOLIDAYS*


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> " Don't Mess With Texas "
> 
> Are what the people*are saying in Athens, Texas . The Freedom from Religion folks are on the prowl again acting religious requesting the Wisconsin office of space and matter to take action against the city and there Christmas display .
> 
> Nationally every religion has the right to display what ever it is you celebrate on Christmas . What's the big deal ? Seems offensive to one family but yet the city says turn and look the other way. Hmmmmm seems like a choice to me ,,,,


i actually agree here,they are taking down x-mas displays here in calif too.the FFRF has been really putting in work this last year.i could really care less,i think there are bigger fish to fry,instead of tearing down some religious displays that are temporary.but wouldnt a muslim,satanic or buddist display be offensive to christians?...some might think so,to me its kind of petty. happy holidays.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*SISTER IN CHRIST CHECKING IN :wave:*_ *PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! *_*PRAISE THE LORD!*_

_*PSALM CHP.22 VERSE 4

4.YEA, THOUGH I WALK THROUGH THE VALLEY OF THE SHADOW OF DEATH, I WILL FEAR NO EVIL: FOR YOU ARE WITH ME; YOUR ROD AND YOUR STAFF THEY COMFORT ME.*_
_*
THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S I WALK THROUGH, PEOPLE OF GOD REMEMBER THAT IN ALL OF OUR SITUATIONS, DRAMAS, ISSUE'S,CIRCUMSTANCES, WHAT EVER YOU CALL IT, JUST REMEMBER WE WALK THROUGH IT, THE WORD OF GOD DOESN'T SAY CAMP THERE, OR STAY THERE, BUT I WALK THROUGH, SO THE TRIALS & TRIBULATION'S THAT YOU AND I GO THROUGH IS TO WALK THROUGH IT & KNOW THAT GOD IS ALWAYS WITH US. 

BE ENCOURAGED BROTHER'S & SISTER'S NEVER DISCOURAGED...*_
_*PEOPLE OF GOD STAY STRONG & KNOW THAT GOD IS ABLE TO DO ALL THINGS...AMEN*_

_*HAVE A BLESS NIGHT TO ALL:angel: (IN JESUS NAME)...*_


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*SISTER IN CHRIST CHECKING IN :wave:*_ *PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! *_*PRAISE THE LORD!*_
> 
> _*PSALM CHP.22 VERSE 4
> 
> 4.YEA, THOUGH I WALK THROUGH THE VALLEY OF THE SHADOW OF DEATH, I WILL FEAR NO EVIL: FOR YOU ARE WITH ME; YOUR ROD AND YOUR STAFF THEY COMFORT ME.*_
> _*
> THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S I WALK THROUGH, PEOPLE OF GOD REMEMBER THAT IN ALL OF OUR SITUATIONS, DRAMAS, ISSUE'S,CIRCUMSTANCES, WHAT EVER YOU CALL IT, JUST REMEMBER WE WALK THROUGH IT, THE WORD OF GOD DOESN'T SAY CAMP THERE, OR STAY THERE, BUT I WALK THROUGH, SO THE TRIALS & TRIBULATION'S THAT YOU AND I GO THROUGH IS TO WALK THROUGH IT & KNOW THAT GOD IS ALWAYS WITH US.
> 
> BE ENCOURAGED BROTHER'S & SISTER'S NEVER DISCOURAGED...*_
> _*PEOPLE OF GOD STAY STRONG & KNOW THAT GOD IS ABLE TO DO ALL THINGS...AMEN*_
> 
> _*HAVE A BLESS NIGHT TO ALL:angel: (IN JESUS NAME)...*_


..can you say anything ,without hiding behind googled biblical passages?..you have a brain..use it.


----------



## Duez

Goddamnit its blessed. You cant have a bless. At least talk to yourself with proper grammar.


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

I thought this was the Christian Lowriders thread? 

Why then has it been hijacked by a couple of peckerwood, mouth-breathing, atheists who probably live in their mother's basement?

Why do they feel the need to come into a thread and bash peoples' beliefs? Is it because they're socially inept? Are they so insecure about their own beliefs (or lack thereof) that they have to bash others?



An idea: if rock worshiping, shit spewing atheists need a thread to bash other people's beliefs, then they should start their own thread.


Till then, vaya con Dios.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lord Duez said:


> Does your mom know you're on the internet?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



Cleveland_Steamer said:


> :tears::tears::tears::tears::tears:.


its ok brah, jebus loves u


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*SISTER IN CHRIST CHECKING IN :wave:*_ *PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! *_*PRAISE THE LORD!*_
> 
> _*PSALM CHP.22 VERSE 4
> I
> 4.YEA, THOUGH I WALK THROUGH THE VALLEY OF THE SHADOW OF DEATH, I WILL FEAR NO EVIL: FOR YOU ARE WITH ME; YOUR ROD AND YOUR STAFF THEY COMFORT ME.*_
> _*
> THE WORD OF GOD SAY'S I WALK THROUGH, PEOPLE OF GOD REMEMBER THAT IN ALL OF OUR SITUATIONS, DRAMAS, ISSUE'S,CIRCUMSTANCES, WHAT EVER YOU CALL IT, JUST REMEMBER WE WALK THROUGH IT, THE WORD OF GOD DOESN'T SAY CAMP THERE, OR STAY THERE, BUT I WALK THROUGH, SO THE TRIALS & TRIBULATION'S THAT YOU AND I GO THROUGH IS TO WALK THROUGH IT & KNOW THAT GOD IS ALWAYS WITH US.
> 
> BE ENCOURAGED BROTHER'S & SISTER'S NEVER DISCOURAGED...*_
> _*PEOPLE OF GOD STAY STRONG & KNOW THAT GOD IS ABLE TO DO ALL THINGS...AMEN*_
> 
> _*HAVE A BLESS NIGHT TO ALL:angel: (IN JESUS NAME)...*_


Morning!


----------



## jvasquez

:h5: GOD IS GOOD! Been a blessed year. To all my brothers and sisters in CHRIST, Merry CHRISTmas!!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

96ROADMASTER said:


> Morning!


:wave:GOOD MORNING TO YOU, AND FAMILY AS WELL BROTHER 96ROADMASTER:wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

jvasquez said:


> :h5: GOD IS GOOD! Been a blessed year. To all my brothers and sisters in CHRIST, Merry CHRISTmas!!


LIKE WISE BROTHER JVASQUEZ MERRY CHRISTmas TO YOU & FAMILY AS WELL, GOD IS GOOD! ALL THE TIME!!!
_*AWESOME & AMAZING GOD!*_


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..can you say anything ,without hiding behind googled biblical passages?..you have a brain..use it.


DON'T HATE unthankful, YOU OR YOUR unthankful friends CAN'T STOP THE WORD OF GOD MOVING FORWARD, SO GET THAT OUT OF YOUR unthankful little brain, AND GET OVER IT. BY THE WAY PS DON'T USE YOUR BRAIN, AND ASK GOD TO CHANGE YOURS.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave:_*RISE AND SHINE PEOPLE OF GOD IT'S PRAISING THE LORD TIME!!!*_:wave:
:angel:_*MAY U ALL HAVE A BLESS & SAFE DAY TODAY IN JESUS NAME!!!*_:angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*TO ALL,

JESUS LOVE'S U*_


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*TO ALL WHO ARE :loco:

ACCEPT GOD = RECEIVE THE BENEFITS OF GOD

DON'T ACCEPT GOD = DON'T RECEIVE THE BENEFITS OF GOD

EXAMPLE: FOR THE :loco:

IT'S LIKE GOING TO WORK AND CLOCKING IN AND OUT = YOU HAVE TO WORK TO GET PAID & TO GET THE BENEFITS.

BUT IF YOU CLOCK IN AND NOT DO THE WORK = YOU GET FIRED AND NOT GET PAID, AND NOT GET BENEFITS.

SO IN ORDER TO GET THE BENEFITS OF GOD, YOU HAVE TO DO WHAT IT IS THAT HE HAS CALLED YOU TO DO,BUT ALOT OF THE TIME PEOPLE WANTS GOD'S BENEFITS, BUT DON'T WANT TO DO THE JOB, BUT IT DOESN'T WORK LIKE THAT.

WAKE UP PEOPLE! WAKE UP!

GOD IS CALLING US ALL TO CLOCK IN & GET PAID FOR ETERNITY...AMEN*_


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!*_


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*TO ALL WHO ARE :loco:
> 
> ACCEPT GOD = RECEIVE THE BENEFITS OF GOD
> 
> DON'T ACCEPT GOD = DON'T RECEIVE THE BENEFITS OF GOD
> 
> EXAMPLE: FOR THE :loco:
> 
> IT'S LIKE GOING TO WORK AND CLOCKING IN AND OUT = YOU HAVE TO WORK TO GET PAID & TO GET THE BENEFITS.
> 
> BUT IF YOU CLOCK IN AND NOT DO THE WORK = YOU GET FIRED AND NOT GET PAID, AND NOT GET BENEFITS.
> 
> SO IN ORDER TO GET THE BENEFITS OF GOD, YOU HAVE TO DO WHAT IT IS THAT HE HAS CALLED YOU TO DO,BUT ALOT OF THE TIME PEOPLE WANTS GOD'S BENEFITS, BUT DON'T WANT TO DO THE JOB, BUT IT DOESN'T WORK LIKE THAT.
> 
> WAKE UP PEOPLE! WAKE UP!
> 
> GOD IS CALLING US ALL TO CLOCK IN & GET PAID FOR ETERNITY...AMEN*_


..did you think this up all by yourself..or did jesus help you?:rofl:


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> DON'T HATE unthankful, YOU OR YOUR unthankful friends CAN'T STOP THE WORD OF GOD MOVING FORWARD, SO GET THAT OUT OF YOUR unthankful little brain, AND GET OVER IT. BY THE WAY PS DON'T USE YOUR BRAIN, AND ASK GOD TO CHANGE YOURS.


..maybe if you werent frustrated,and trying to make fun of someones "user name"..people might take your post a little more serious ?


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> LIKE WISE BROTHER JVASQUEZ MERRY CHRISTmas TO YOU & FAMILY AS WELL, GOD IS GOOD! ALL THE TIME!!!
> _*AWESOME & AMAZING GOD!*_


..before you get all "warm n fuzzy"..maybe google the origins of X-mas???..you might even learn something???..you can have you're own beliefs,just not you're own facts..imagine that.


----------



## be thankful

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> I thought this was the Christian Lowriders thread?
> 
> Why then has it been hijacked by a couple of peckerwood, mouth-breathing, atheists who probably live in their mother's basement?
> 
> Why do they feel the need to come into a thread and bash peoples' beliefs? Is it because they're socially inept? Are they so insecure about their own beliefs (or lack thereof) that they have to bash others?
> 
> 
> 
> An idea: if rock worshiping, shit spewing atheists need a thread to bash other people's beliefs, then they should start their own thread.
> 
> 
> Till then, vaya con Dios.


..so besides this BRAINLESS rant about atheist,you have contributed what to this forum??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon. I see the devil busy now!


----------



## dameon

jesus is a role model and his goal is to make you like him. problem is you this is sin. you are the problem. he said love your enemy who is your enemy every piece of shit that messes with you. treat others as thow they were you. this is the key to salvation. you need to die to self and let go of the act you put forth. live it don't act good. be good in doing so you will heal mentally.


----------



## 214Tex

96ROADMASTER said:


> Afternoon. I see the devil busy now!


Very busy I would hate to here them all at one time


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..did you think this up all by yourself..or did jesus help you?:rofl:


_*
WOW YOUR FINALLY USING YOUR little BRAIN, IT'S ALL OF GOD, SO YOU DO KNOW THAT THERE IS A GOD & THAT HE HELPS OUT IN ALL THAT WE DO. WOW thankful WOULDN'T YOU SAY THAT HE IS AN AMAZING HELPFUL GOD.:biggrin:

GOD I THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP IN MINE & MY FAMILIES LIVES EVERYDAY...*_


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..maybe if you werent frustrated,and trying to make fun of someones "user name"..people might take your post a little more serious ?


*YOU GOT IT WRONG, NOT FRUSTRATED *:no:*, BUT VERY BLESSED IN JESUS NAME *:yes:*...*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..before you get all "warm n fuzzy"..maybe google the origins of X-mas???..you might even learn something???..you can have you're own beliefs,just not you're own facts..imagine that.


IMAGINE THIS IF YOU WAS THANKFUL:dunno: YOU WOULD BE THANKING GOD, INSTEAD OF THE OPPOSITE.YOU WILL LEARN SO MUCH MORE ON HOW TO BE THANKFUL, IF YOU WOULD JUST READ THE BIBLE AND FIND OUT, IT'S THERE FOR EVERYONE.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

96ROADMASTER said:


> Afternoon. I see the devil busy now!


_*
:wave: HE CAN BE BUSY ALL HE WANT, BUT HE HAS ALREADY BEEN DEFEATED IN JESUS NAME.:thumbsup:*_


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

dameon said:


> jesus is a role model and his goal is to make you like him. problem is you this is sin. you are the problem. he said love your enemy who is your enemy every piece of shit that messes with you. treat others as thow they were you. this is the key to salvation. you need to die to self and let go of the act you put forth. live it don't act good. be good in doing so you will heal mentally.


:thumbsup:


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> *YOU GOT IT WRONG, NOT FRUSTRATED *:no:*, BUT VERY BLESSED IN JESUS NAME *:yes:*...*


.yes very frustrated,thats why you feel the need to type in all caps,and make your message in big colorful jumbo letters...any way you slice it,its all just B.S..


----------



## be thankful

dameon said:


> jesus is a role model and his goal is to make you like him. problem is you this is sin. you are the problem. he said love your enemy who is your enemy every piece of shit that messes with you. treat others as thow they were you. this is the key to salvation. you need to die to self and let go of the act you put forth. live it don't act good. be good in doing so you will heal mentally.


..puff puff give..uffin:


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> IMAGINE THIS IF YOU WAS THANKFUL:dunno: YOU WOULD BE THANKING GOD, INSTEAD OF THE OPPOSITE.YOU WILL LEARN SO MUCH MORE ON HOW TO BE THANKFUL, IF YOU WOULD JUST READ THE BIBLE AND FIND OUT, IT'S THERE FOR EVERYONE.


..maybe YOU should be reading the bible,instead of trying to defend your faith and trolling the internet all day...or maybe you should be in church,picketing some abortion clinic,or sitting on the corner with one of those "jesus saves" signs?..let me guess sitting on a lowrider site is gods plan for you?..:buttkick:


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> LIKE WISE BROTHER JVASQUEZ MERRY CHRISTmas TO YOU & FAMILY AS WELL, GOD IS GOOD! ALL THE TIME!!!
> _*AWESOME & AMAZING GOD!*_


if he is so amazing,why not just go be with him?..why are you still here on earth? (i cant wait for this answer)..


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

be thankful said:


> ..so besides this BRAINLESS rant about atheist,you have contributed what to this forum??


Looking at your continued trolling in this thread, I've come to the conclusion that you are socially inept. You must get off on this shit. Hahah this guy.... sits in his mother's basement and bashes other people's beliefs so he can feel better about himself. If you're 15 or someshit, then you have somewhat of an excuse. But if you're an adult, you're really a joke. 

U mad?


----------



## 214Tex

be thankful said:


> .yes very frustrated,thats why you feel the need to type in all caps,and make your message in big colorful jumbo letters...any way you slice it,its all just B.S..


B/S homeboy 

Dang you lettin that shadow of darkness ride you ugly homeboy


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> .yes very frustrated,thats why you feel the need to type in all caps,and make your message in big colorful jumbo letters...any way you slice it,its all just B.S..


I TYPE IN ALL CAPS SO THAT U AND ALL OF YOUR UNGRATEFUL FRIENDS MAY UNDERSTAND:roflmao: THERE'S NO NEED TO GET ON YOUR LEVEL OF FRUSTRATION, BY THE WAY ONLY BS ON HERE IS U AND ALL OF YOUR unthankful friends:biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..maybe YOU should be reading the bible,instead of trying to defend your faith and trolling the internet all day...or maybe you should be in church,picketing some abortion clinic,or sitting on the corner with one of those "jesus saves" signs?..let me guess sitting on a lowrider site is gods plan for you?..:buttkick:


HEY, unthankful ARE YOU THANKFUL FOR BEING DUMBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB.:biggrin: IN THE END YOU WILL BE THANKFUL & BOW DOWN...


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> if he is so amazing,why not just go be with him?..why are you still here on earth? (i cant wait for this answer)..


*
WOW, NO NEED TO GO BE WITH HIM, THE KINGDOM OF GOD IS ALREADY IN ME.

THE REAL ? IS WHY ARE U STILL HERE unthankful? BECAUSE OF GOD*

_*unthankful BIG AND COLORFUL JUST FOR U :roflmao:*_


----------



## dameon

i once hurd a preacher say you are the only bible people will read, the way act, the way you live, the way you treat others. i am guilty of living wrong, but he makes the changes not you. you will fail everytime. he opens up the way for your change you enter a relationship with god throw jesus. thats why he calls you the church his bride.


----------



## be thankful

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Looking at your continued trolling in this thread, I've come to the conclusion that you are socially inept. You must get off on this shit. Hahah this guy.... sits in his mother's basement and bashes other people's beliefs so he can feel better about himself. If you're 15 or someshit, then you have somewhat of an excuse. But if you're an adult, you're really a joke.
> 
> U mad?


..so besides this BRAINLESS rant about atheist,you have contributed what to this forum??


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> HEY, unthankful ARE YOU THANKFUL FOR BEING DUMBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB.:biggrin: IN THE END YOU WILL BE THANKFUL & BOW DOWN...


..i guess your answer to my question is "duh"..


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> *
> .....WOW, NO NEED TO GO BE WITH HIM, THE KINGDOM OF GOD IS ALREADY IN ME....
> 
> 
> 
> THE REAL ? IS WHY ARE U STILL HERE unthankful? BECAUSE OF GOD*
> 
> _*unthankful BIG AND COLORFUL JUST FOR U :roflmao:*_


*how deeeep is he in you?..maybe a few catholic priest too?:roflmao:*
:roflmao:


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> *
> WOW, NO NEED TO GO BE WITH HIM, THE KINGDOM OF GOD IS ALREADY IN ME.
> 
> THE REAL ? IS WHY ARE U STILL HERE unthankful? BECAUSE OF GOD*
> 
> _*unthankful BIG AND COLORFUL JUST FOR U :roflmao:*_


..oh yea make those letters bigger for cheesus!!..i have faith in you.


----------



## Duez

dameon said:


> jesus is a role model and his goal is to make you like him. problem is you this is sin. you are the problem. he said love your enemy who is your enemy every piece of shit that messes with you. treat others as thow they were you. this is the key to salvation. you need to die to self and let go of the act you put forth. live it don't act good. be good in doing so you will heal mentally.


First grade has failed you. Your writing is extremely hard to understand.


----------



## Duez

dameon said:


> i once hurd a preacher say you are the only bible people will read, the way act, the way you live, the way you treat others. i am guilty of living wrong, but he makes the changes not you. you will fail everytime. he opens up the way for your change you enter a relationship with god throw jesus. thats why he calls you the church his bride.


That's because nobody actually reads the bible. 
Assuming what Jesus wants and said is nothing new either. He was dead for 93 years before people tried to remember what he said to somebody, that one time. Making it even more difficult to know what Jesus wanted is the fact that nobody who wrote about him, even met him. So what you're left with is a managerial tactic of pretending commands are coming from "the higher ups", who just happen to be unavailable to hear your concerns.


----------



## Duez

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Looking at your continued trolling in this thread, I've come to the conclusion that you are socially inept. You must get off on this shit. Hahah this guy.... sits in his mother's basement and bashes other people's beliefs so he can feel better about himself. If you're 15 or someshit, then you have somewhat of an excuse. But if you're an adult, you're really a joke.
> 
> U mad?


Do you have anything insightful to add, or do you just come in here to talk shit? This is a topic about christianity, lets keep the focus on our knowledge of the supernatural.


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Lord Duez said:


> Do you have anything insightful to add, *or do you just come in here to talk shit?*


It's funny _you_ say that.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*GOoD MORNING TO ALL:wave:*_
_*PRAISE THE LORD! PEOPLE OF GOD*_:yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*HEAVENLY FATHER WE LIFT YOU ON HIGH THIS MORNING, FOR YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISED.GOD I THANK YOU FOR WHO YOU ARE IN MY LIFE, I THANK YOU FOR YOUR PROMISES UPON YOUR CHILDREN, I THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOU HAVE DONE, AND CONTINUE TO DO IN MY LIFE,I THANK YOU FOR YOUR POWER & AUTHORITY THAT YOU HAVE GIVEN TO YOUR CHILDREN TO MOVE FORWARD IN DOING WHAT IT IS THAT YOU HAVE CALLED US TO DO, GOD I ALSO THANK YOU FOR THE PEOPLE THAT YOU SEND IN OUR WAY, WEATHER GOOD OR BAD, I KNOW THAT THERE IS A REASON FOR IT, AND GOD I JUST PRAY THAT YOU HAVE YOUR WAY IN EACH AND EVERY ONE OF OUR LIVES TODAY, IN THE MIGHTY AND AWESOME AND ALL POWERFUL NAME OF OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST NAME I PRAY, HALLELUJAH & AMEN...*_:angel:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_WE AS PEOPLE OF GOD, CANCEL ANY AND ALL ASSIGNMENTS THAT THE ENEMY HAS FOR US TODAY IN JESUS NAME AMEN..._

_*WE GOT THE VICTORY THROUGH CHRIST JESUS*_:yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..i guess your answer to my question is "your right"..


_*I'LL PRAY FOR U, THAT'S ALL I CAN DO ON MY PART, AND GOD WILL DO THE REST.*_


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*I'LL PRAY FOR U, THAT'S ALL I CAN DO ON MY PART, AND GOD WILL DO THE REST.*_


Word!


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> *how deeeep is he in you?..maybe a few catholic priest too?:roflmao:*
> :roflmao:


----------



## Meskin

Lord Duez said:


> Do you have anything insightful to add, or do you just come in here to talk shit? This is a topic about christianity, lets keep the focus on our knowledge of the supernatural.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night. I'm ready to hear the word in the morning!


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night. Nice out today and good sermon.


----------



## Richiecool69elka




----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*I'LL PRAY FOR U, THAT'S ALL I CAN DO ON MY PART, AND GOD WILL DO THE REST.*_


..why would you need to pray for me?..if gawd has a plan,why would you want to change that?..why not just pray for starving children in africa instead?.what even makes you think he is EVEN listening to you??.are you that self-absorbed?


----------



## be thankful

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*HEAVENLY FATHER WE LIFT YOU ON HIGH THIS MORNING, FOR YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISED.GOD I THANK YOU FOR WHO YOU ARE IN MY LIFE, I THANK YOU FOR YOUR PROMISES UPON YOUR CHILDREN, I THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOU HAVE DONE, AND CONTINUE TO DO IN MY LIFE,I THANK YOU FOR YOUR POWER & AUTHORITY THAT YOU HAVE GIVEN TO YOUR CHILDREN TO MOVE FORWARD IN DOING WHAT IT IS THAT YOU HAVE CALLED US TO DO, GOD I ALSO THANK YOU FOR THE PEOPLE THAT YOU SEND IN OUR WAY, WEATHER GOOD OR BAD, I KNOW THAT THERE IS A REASON FOR IT, AND GOD I JUST PRAY THAT YOU HAVE YOUR WAY IN EACH AND EVERY ONE OF OUR LIVES TODAY, IN THE MIGHTY AND AWESOME AND ALL POWERFUL NAME OF OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST NAME I PRAY, HALLELUJAH & AMEN...*_:angel:


..you sound lonely & insecure.


----------



## be thankful

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Looking at your continued trolling in this thread, I've come to the conclusion that you are socially inept. You must get off on this shit. Hahah this guy.... sits in his mother's basement and bashes other people's beliefs so he can feel better about himself. If you're 15 or someshit, then you have somewhat of an excuse. But if you're an adult, you're really a joke.
> 
> U mad?


funny how you think people that dont believe in the same things you believe in are beneath you? ex; "you must live in your moms basement or socially inept"?..how about the fact christians make up the highest percentage of the prison population & have the highest divorce rates of all the different faiths?..maybe know some facts before you spout your poison...typical godbot.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

hey christians,

is masturbation considered abortion?


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!*_


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

be thankful said:


> ..you sound lonely & insecure.


HEY ( your not thankful ), SOUNDS LIKE YOUR THE ONE LONELY, ALWAYS ON HERE WITH YOUR NONSENSE.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> HEY ( your not thankful ), SOUNDS LIKE YOUR THE ONE LONELY, ALWAYS ON HERE WITH YOUR NONSENSE.


Word! This dude spends his days mocking others and moderating this thread. Lol


----------



## 214Tex

:nicoderm: *:yes:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

96ROADMASTER said:


> Word! This dude spends his days mocking others and moderating this thread. Lol


:yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

214Tex said:


> :nicoderm: *:yes:


Matrimonio de Navidad!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

_*:wave: BROTHER'S & SISTER'S :wave:
GOD IS GOOD! ALL THE TIME! GOD IS GOOD!*_

_*HAVE A BLESS DAY IN JESUS NAME!*_


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Word! Afternoon Ryder's.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

96ROADMASTER said:


> Word! Afternoon Ryder's.


:wave:WHAT GOES ON BROTHER 96ROADMASTER, U HAVE A BLESS DAY:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

My imaginary friend can beat up you imaginary friend. 

HAVE A TACO DAY!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lord Duez said:


> My imaginary friend can beat up you imaginary friend.
> 
> HAVE A TACO DAY!!!


Happy holidays to you and the other mods!


----------



## 502Regal

Fa Sho! TTT for my christian ridahs. Knockin down satans temptations one lefty at a time!


----------



## jvasquez

Couple pics from our Toy Drive Saturday. Later Homies!


----------



## 214Tex

jvasquez said:


> Couple pics from our Toy Drive Saturday. Later Homies!


man how a brotha gonna but the regal and you hopping it


----------



## jvasquez

214Tex said:


> man how a brotha gonna but the regal and you hopping it




Man we just having fun over here Homie!! :biggrin:
Where you at Mando??


----------



## 214Tex

Fun sounds like fun ,, I remember .


I'm in town headed to Oak Cliff gonna get with June real quick . Yo


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice rides!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

jvasquez said:


> Couple pics from our Toy Drive Saturday. Later Homies!


Nice Rides.Low and Slow For Jesus....


----------



## jvasquez

214Tex said:


> Fun sounds like fun ,, I remember .
> 
> 
> I'm in town headed to Oak Cliff gonna get with June real quick . Yo


Orale, hit me up...I'm on vacation. GOD Bless. PM your number and I'll send you mine.


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

*BROTHER'S & SISTER'S

HAVE A BLESS NIGHT IN JESUS NAME:angel:*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning and bump for the original topic! Let's pray and stir there's demons up!


----------



## 214Tex

Man X 2 ,


I read an open invitation to just come over to this topic by a well know lefty.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS




----------



## 66LOW

Merry Christmas Loco's

Take Care out there and 
'Be Blessed'


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

LAS VEGAS CHECKING IN:nicoderm:


----------



## baldylatino

Ttt


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Happy holidays. Only one fat man brings stuff to my house! Lol!


----------



## jvasquez

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Rides.Low and Slow For Jesus....


Amen, thank you Homie. GOD Bless!


----------



## jvasquez

Merry CHRISTMAS Homies!!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Merry CHRISTmas Everyone.God Bless....


----------



## Richiecool69elka

jvasquez said:


> Amen, thank you Homie. GOD Bless!


Your Welcome.Nice Plaques By The Way...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hope everyone's day went well! Have a great night!


----------



## 66LOW

96ROADMASTER said:


> Hope everyone's day went well! Have a great night!


:h5:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


AMEN Sister.God Bless....


----------



## 214Tex

Morning Bump 

T G I Wednesday :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Yup clear skies and lord woke me up!


----------



## 214Tex

Yup sunshine here as well

It's a great thing to have


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Supposed to be in the 70's Here in Califas..


----------



## GT 702 RIDER




----------



## GT 702 RIDER

:thumbsup:


jvasquez said:


> Amen, thank you Homie. GOD Bless!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night you'll. Was awesome day today even got to ride my gal and low rider today!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


AMEN!! :angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*HEAVENLY FATHER WE LIFT YOU ON HIGH THIS MORNING, FOR YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISED.GOD I THANK YOU FOR WHO YOU ARE IN MY LIFE, I THANK YOU FOR YOUR PROMISES UPON YOUR CHILDREN, I THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOU HAVE DONE, AND CONTINUE TO DO IN MY LIFE,I THANK YOU FOR YOUR POWER & AUTHORITY THAT YOU HAVE GIVEN TO YOUR CHILDREN TO MOVE FORWARD IN DOING WHAT IT IS THAT YOU HAVE CALLED US TO DO, GOD I ALSO THANK YOU FOR THE PEOPLE THAT YOU SEND IN OUR WAY, WEATHER GOOD OR BAD, I KNOW THAT THERE IS A REASON FOR IT, AND GOD I JUST PRAY THAT YOU HAVE YOUR WAY IN EACH AND EVERY ONE OF OUR LIVES TODAY, IN THE MIGHTY AND AWESOME AND ALL POWERFUL NAME OF OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST NAME I PRAY, HALLELUJAH & AMEN...*_:angel:


:angel::angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Back at all you'll! Good morning!


----------



## 214Tex

T G I Thursday 

It's great to have another day a little humor for this morning


----------



## jvasquez

214Tex said:


> T G I Thursday
> 
> It's great to have another day a little humor for this morning


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lol that's a funny one!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

:wave:_*RISE & SHINE BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S IT'S PRAISING THE LORD TIME*_:wave:

_* HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!*_

_*2 ALL HAVE A BLESS DAY IN JESUS NAME*_:angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> :wave:_*RISE & SHINE BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S IT'S PRAISING THE LORD TIME*_:wave:
> 
> _* HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!*_
> 
> _*2 ALL HAVE A BLESS DAY IN JESUS NAME*_:angel:


AMEN!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon! Nice out hope all enjoyed this day.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> :wave:_*RISE & SHINE BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S IT'S PRAISING THE LORD TIME*_:wave:
> 
> _*HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!*_
> 
> _*2 ALL HAVE A BLESS DAY IN JESUS NAME*_:angel:


Amen.God Bless.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

God bless all you'll. And have a safe night?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

96ROADMASTER said:


> God bless all you'll. And have a safe night


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Good morning! Lord be it we here another year! Amen Ryder's! Let's ride safe and saved this year! Love all you'll even the pop in posters!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

96ROADMASTER said:


> Good morning! Lord be it we here another year! Amen Ryder's! Let's ride safe and saved this year! Love all you'll even the pop in posters!


PRAISE THE LORD BROTHER 96ROADMASTER:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

In the book of Phillipians Paul worshipped in Shackels,Rejoiced in Persecution and Walked Joyfully Through Lifes Darkest times.May We follow in His steps as we start this New Year.Much Love,Grace and Mercy....


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

Richiecool69elka said:


> In the book of Phillipians Paul worshipped in Shackels,Rejoiced in Persecution and Walked Joyfully Through Lifes Darkest times.May We follow in His steps as we start this New Year.Much Love,Grace and Mercy....


AMEN BROTHER:thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon!


----------



## crown town baller

To a great new year god bless all of the riders


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

TTt! Good afternoon Ryder's!


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

crown town baller said:


> View attachment 416084
> To a great new year god bless all of the riders



:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

:inout:


----------



## bigtroubles1

*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 
*
*
WHEN- (TOMORROW )SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE - CRUISE BEGINS AT CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM ( WE WILL CRUISE THE BLVD TO FAIRMONT PARK) DIRECTIONS ARE BELOW)
WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

TACOS WILL BE SERVED FOR 1 DOLLAR.. JUMPER... DJ..PHOTOGRAPHER AND A VENDER WILL BE PRESENT ALSO 
*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon TTt for saved Ryder's!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

QVO Brothers and Sisters.God Bless You All.


----------



## jvasquez

Sup Family. GOD Bless. :wave:


----------



## 214Tex

Bump Bump:biggrin:





Sounds like not a good day for you , hope it gets better:thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOW

:h5::run::nicoderm::roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Let's ride!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! It's mid week. Need prayers. This been a long week!


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez

Blessings Homies!! Keep riding' with a purpose. Let The Lord use you to reach someone. GOD Bless!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Holla!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

jvasquez said:


> Keep Cruising


Keep Cruising for CHRIST.Brothers.Looks like Christian Lowriders Checking In.God Bless You All..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Not perfect. But I got god on my side!


----------



## baldylatino

Some people do whatever it takes for attention, how lame.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

baldylatino said:


> Some people do whatever it takes for attention, how lame.


Really?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

MAKIN MONEY said:


>


Ok. I believe in god. Not gay!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

96RAPEMASTER said:


> Ok. I believe in god. Not gay!


Does god forgive u 4 being a molester?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Does god forgive u 4 being a molester?


Um ya your info is stupid. Couse I'd be on a list or public record. Try again silly. Best to just be gone. Okay.


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> Um ya your info is stupid. Couse I'd be on a list or public record. Try again silly. Best to just be gone. Okay.


The world would be great if you were gone. How are u so dumb that u can't figure out no one likes u.


----------



## LayItLow

Hey all... this topic has grown very large and with that has been some requests to move it to the Off Topic forum, see this thread:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/37-support-center/322805-can-i-get-thread-moved.html

If you feel the same way or have a different opinion, please reply to that thread. I probably won't get a chance to read many of your your replies on that matter in here, so please post them to the thread linked above instead.

Thanks!


----------



## jvasquez

All the off topic Homie....ALRATO. This is CHRISTIAN LOWRIDER Check-In. You're not CHRISTIAN, you're not talking Lowriders....aye te wacho Homie.

www.forgivenmcc.org
Ministry over Car Club


----------



## jvasquez

jvasquez said:


>


Sup Homies?


----------



## jvasquez

Check out this one Homies....that's my Regal hittin' a couple switches in this video.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugOy9DoWaTg&feature=share*


----------



## jvasquez

MAKIN MONEY said:


>


That has nothing to do with this thread ese.


----------



## jvasquez

baldylatino said:


> Some people do whatever it takes for attention, how lame.


Clado, like posting up something like this que no ^^^^ ?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

jvasquez said:


> Check out this one Homies....that's my Regal hittin' a couple switches in this video.
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugOy9DoWaTg&feature=share*


Looks Good Brother.CHRISTIAN LOWRIDER CHECKING IN....


----------



## jvasquez

*My City - Christian Rap Video*






*FORGIVEN Ministry Car Club - Chosen 86 Regal hittin' a couple switches in this one.*


----------



## rcwood66

LOVE IT!:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

LayItLow said:


> Hey all... this topic has grown very large and with that has been some requests to move it to the Off Topic forum, see this thread:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/37-support-center/322805-can-i-get-thread-moved.html
> 
> If you feel the same way or have a different opinion, please reply to that thread. I probably won't get a chance to read many of your your replies on that matter in here, so please post them to the thread linked above instead.
> 
> Thanks!


Glad I seen this, as the OP It needs to stay. Lets keep the BS out, if you here to debate religion start your own topic, this topic was and is for christians that lowride to come together and talk about whats going on in there groups. All my christian brothers if other come in and start talking crap or debating just ignore it or start another topic to debate, lets keep this about what we are doing in our communities.. If this topic offends you I am sorry, just dont come in here the title says it all. It does not say we are better or come in and debate it says Christian lowriders check in, plain and simple... Thank you!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

G2G_Al said:


> Glad I seen this, as the OP It needs to stay. Lets keep the BS out, if you here to debate religion start your own topic, this topic was and is for christians that lowride to come together and talk about whats going on in there groups. All my christian brothers if other come in and start talking crap or debating just ignore it or start another topic to debate, lets keep this about what we are doing in our communities.. If this topic offends you I am sorry, just dont come in here the title says it all. It does not say we are better or come in and debate it says Christian lowriders check in, plain and simple... Thank you!!


Well Said!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

Back to the topic at hand...

Gangs to Grace CC posted up at the IELA New Years day picnic!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon! Had a gold sermon today!


----------



## jvasquez

Went cruisin' today and while we were out I ran into a Homie from a club here in Dallas. When I pulled up he asked me to pray for his dad, because they had just had a death in the family and he was on his way out the door to leave to Mexico. 

So I got off and went to pray with him and he wanted to ask me about my car and what not. I told him, let's get to the business. Let me pray for you.

No joke as soon as I touched his shoulder he broke down, and as we had our head bowed and I was praying I heard his wife crying and my Homie. Man the power of GOD touched them right there in the driveway Homie.

You guys keep ridin' for a purpose. The cars are something GOD allows us to have, but it's more than just for our own gratification.

Be Blessed. :biggrin:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

G2G_Al said:


> Back to the topic at hand...
> 
> Gangs to Grace CC posted up at the IELA New Years day picnic!!


Looking Good G2G.Cant wait till your Cruise Nights Start Up in May Again.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

jvasquez said:


> Went cruisin' today and while we were out I ran into a Homie from a club here in Dallas. When I pulled up he asked me to pray for his dad, because they had just had a death in the family and he was on his way out the door to leave to Mexico.
> 
> So I got off and went to pray with him and he wanted to ask me about my car and what not. I told him, let's get to the business. Let me pray for you.
> 
> No joke as soon as I touched his shoulder he broke down, and as we had our head bowed and I was praying I heard his wife crying and my Homie. Man the power of GOD touched them right there in the driveway Homie.
> 
> You guys keep ridin' for a purpose. The cars are something GOD allows us to have, but it's more than just for our own gratification.
> 
> Be Blessed. :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

Richiecool69elka said:


> Looking Good G2G.Cant wait till your Cruise Nights Start Up in May Again.


If you look closely you can see Rich sitting under the tree....


----------



## Richiecool69elka

G2G_Al said:


> If you look closely you can see Rich sitting under the tree....


My Car will Be in The Next Pic with You All.Probably TRAFFIC Show.Cant wait for that one.It's A Good Show.Maybe I will Win Another 100 Dollars.:thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOW

G2G_Al said:


> Back to the topic at hand...
> 
> Gangs to Grace CC posted up at the IELA New Years day picnic!!


:h5:


----------



## jvasquez

:inout:

FORGIVEN Ministry Car Club checking-in on the brothers. GOD bless and be safe this week!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

shit topic


----------



## jvasquez

ONE8SEVEN said:


> shit topic


Hey Homie, there's no need for that in here. Be blessed! JESUS loves you!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

jvasquez said:


> Hey Homie, there's no need for that in here. Be blessed! JESUS loves you!


----------



## jvasquez

You should repent for that non-sense and for trying to change the meaning of this topic.....you have your beliefs. Be blessed.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

i have a question why at funerals do we pray and act like the persons going with god and to heaven. but they didnt care about god or did bad shit there whole life till the end never asked to be forgiven and have taken there own life. most of the people dont even know the person their praying for their just related some how.


----------



## jvasquez

i don't know...but the Bible says, those who call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved. That person could have asked GOD to save them with their dying breathe. We won't know. Which is why I feel so compelled to reach as many people as I can with The GOSPEL (The Good News). 

*2 Peter 3:9*
The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should *perish*, but that all should come to *repentance*.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

jvasquez said:


> i don't know...but the Bible says, those who call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved. That person could have asked GOD to save them with their dying breathe. We won't know. Which is why I feel so compelled to reach as many people as I can with The GOSPEL (The Good News).
> 
> *2 Peter 3:9*
> The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should *perish*, but that all should come to *repentance*.


 sounds good but when u take a bullit in the back of ur head i dont think u have time or function to repent.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon! You'll be blessed. Spring coming up. Time to get my Cruz on! And Sunday drive.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

96RAPEMASTER said:


> Afternoon! You'll be blessed. Spring coming up. Time to get my Rape on! At the Sunday school.


wtf....


----------



## Richiecool69elka

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> sounds good but when u take a bullit in the back of ur head i dont think u have time or function to repent.


You do Have time.You can do that Now.Everyone Has Time or a Chance to Repent.But People Choose to Wait or Not do it.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Richiecool69elka said:


> You do Have time.You can do that Now.Everyone Has Time or a Chance to Repent.But People Choose to Wait or Not do it.


repenting is for *******


----------



## jvasquez

ONE8SEVEN said:


> repenting is for *******


Hey Homie, you the one dissin' the thread and trying to get it moved for "bs"...why you in here. This is CHRISTIAN Lowrider check in....you want OFF TOPIC? They will welcome your slander and trash talk. Be blessed on your way out. :wave: (bye)


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

jvasquez said:


> Hey Homie, you the one dissin' the thread and trying to get it moved for "bs"...why you in here. This is CHRISTIAN Lowrider check in....you want OFF TOPIC? They will welcome your slander and trash talk. Be blessed on your way out. :wave: (bye)


fuck this topic, its not about lowriding, its about sheep


----------



## Meskin

ONE8SEVEN said:


> fuck this topic, its not about lowriding, its about sheep


I see your over hear crying like a little girl , they got a topic for Christians in off topic so why you crying


----------



## Meskin

ONE8SEVEN said:


> fuck this topic, its not about lowriding, its about sheep


Why you over here YOU SHEEP


----------



## Richiecool69elka

ONENEEDSAVEN said:


> Great topic


:thumbsup:God Bless You.


----------



## G2G_Al

I see what you did there.....


----------



## jvasquez

:biggrin:

Just did a video shoot with some footage of my Regal. It's a Christian Rap video....coming soon!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

jvasquez said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Just did a video shoot with some footage of my Regal. It's a Christian Rap video....coming soon!!!


Make Shure you post link! When done. Nothing like positive light on low riding!


----------



## jvasquez

96ROADMASTER said:


> Make Shure you post link! When done. Nothing like positive light on low riding!


You know it!


----------



## jvasquez

jvasquez said:


> Check out this one Homies....that's my Regal hittin' a couple switches in this video.
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugOy9DoWaTg&feature=share*


TTT


----------



## jvasquez

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al

How's my brothers doing? What are the plans for this weekend?


----------



## jvasquez

G2G_Al said:


> How's my brothers doing? What are the plans for this weekend?


Work. 

I have a Homie out in Amarillo, TX putting together a Christian Car show at the arena out there. Normally pretty big event. I'll post the flyer once they have it ready.

FORGIVEN Ministry wants to make 2 road trips for Christian Car Shows this summer so keep us posted on anything that comes up.


----------



## jvasquez

Oh by the way, Shout out to FORGIVEN Ministry Car Club - FLORIDA Chapter. Jason just started a chapter out there this year!!! GOD is GOOD!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Good afternoon! Nice here in nc. Crazy weather!


----------



## King Daddy

How you doing brothers and sisters, haven't been on lil for a while. Hope all are well.


----------



## jvasquez

King Daddy said:


> How you doing brothers and sisters, haven't been on lil for a while. Hope all are well.


Amen what's up Homie?


----------



## lowridersfinest

hittin switches for the man above! hallelujah!!! praise him...yes lord:bowrofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Day by day all I can say! It's a test I believe!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

lowridersfinest said:


> hittin switches for the man above! hallelujah!!! praise him...yes lord:bowrofl:


:thumbsup:....


----------



## Richiecool69elka

G2G_Al said:


> I see what you did there.....


...:biggrin:....


----------



## King Daddy

Been good bro, busy with family and school. Hadn't been on here for a while, it got repetitive. Had to get on here, I had been missing all the San Antonio shows.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

This is a Good Show to Go to Brothers.Check it out.GOD BLESS.....


----------



## Richiecool69elka

This is A Good Show to Go to Brothers.In Califas or other States.Check it Out.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Sorry Brothers.Didnt mean to Post it Twice.Guess I dont know what I'm doing yet.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You down for the king!


----------



## 214Tex

:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## jvasquez

King Daddy said:


> Been good bro, busy with family and school. Hadn't been on here for a while, it got repetitive. Had to get on here, I had been missing all the San Antonio shows.


Have you heard about the "Hombres De Valor" conference happening Feb. 4th Homie? It's gonna be a Pastor Jimmy's Church, Last Chance Ministries. I'll post a flyer.


----------



## jvasquez

Check this out Homies....that's my Regal in the video. This dude is an Honorary Member of our Ministry. It's a jam for real.

[h=6]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B9rfIZigmA[/h]


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## westcoastlowrider

hey watsup guys :wave:we are having a big LA whittier blvd cruise and ending at a drive in movie We would like to see you and all your homies show up at this we wanna show how we do it in LA with a big turn out. Bring the whole fam with you, CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR ALL THE INFO

1st annual "Drifting on a Memory" Cruise on Whittier Blvd


----------



## littlerascle59

Not sure if anyone has posted this already but please be sure to check out a movie called, 'Courageous' it's a must see for men who wanna become a better spiritual leader in their homes and/or neighborhoods. They have it at most stores now such as Wal Mart, Wal Greens, & CVS. They even have it at redbox. Trust me it's not like a boring Christian movie either, it has a great storyline and all.


----------



## jvasquez

littlerascle59 said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this already but please be sure to check out a movie called, 'Courageous' it's a must see for men who wanna become a better spiritual leader in their homes and/or neighborhoods. They have it at most stores now such as Wal Mart, Wal Greens, & CVS. They even have it at redbox. Trust me it's not like a boring Christian movie either, it has a great storyline and all.


Amen, I agree. Best movie I've ever seen.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Will check it out for our fellowship movie night. " lettes to god was awesome " the other night we showed it!


----------



## littlerascle59

96ROADMASTER said:


> Will check it out for our fellowship movie night. " lettes to god was awesome " the other night we showed it!


Gonna have to look that up. thanks


----------



## littlerascle59

jvasquez said:


> Amen, I agree. *Best movie I've ever seen.*


x2 :h5:

I went and bought the Men's Resolution book that goes along with the movie yesterday. They also sell the 'resolution' that the dad's signed in the movie too.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

littlerascle59 said:


> x2 :h5:
> 
> I went and bought the Men's Resolution book that goes along with the movie yesterday. They also sell the 'resolution' that the dad's signed in the movie too.


I saw trailer and Gona go get the movie for our youth movie night. Might have check them books out too. Thanks! 


You'll have a bless night!


----------



## littlerascle59

Trust me, you'll be glad you did. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

littlerascle59 said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this already but please be sure to check out a movie called, 'Courageous' it's a must see for men who wanna become a better spiritual leader in their homes and/or neighborhoods. They have it at most stores now such as Wal Mart, Wal Greens, & CVS. They even have it at redbox. Trust me it's not like a boring Christian movie either, it has a great storyline and all.


Great Movie.Saw it with My Wife.Make Sure You Bring Some Tissue.The Guy also has a few more Movies that are Good.FIREPROOF,FLYWHEEL,and Another One Cant remember The Name has to do with a High School Football Team.Enjoy The Movie.God Bless You Brothers.


----------



## littlerascle59

Yeah I must admit and this is hard for me to do but my eyes did get watery. I've seen fireproof before, it was ok too.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! Nice out! On way to church to hear the word!


----------



## Highgeared

I'll be there with my Camera.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I'm a jesus follower and I'm a rider too whats up fellas


----------



## jvasquez

Shout out to the homies who ride for JESUS and unashamed of the Gospel.


----------



## BarneyRubble

jvasquez said:


> Shout out to the homies who ride for JESUS and unashamed of the Gospel.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

jvasquez said:


> Shout out to the homies who ride for JESUS and unashamed of the Gospel.


What up! All good here on the east coast!


----------



## jvasquez

BarneyRubble said:


>


Hey Homie, maybe you haven't heard lately, but if you're not here to respect the topic, keep your comments in off topic. THis is not a place for non-sense. GOD Bless you!


----------



## jvasquez

96ROADMASTER said:


> What up! All good here on the east coast!


Amen Homie. Keep ridin'. Got some stuff in the works for this year to bring JESUS to the block in a radical way.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

jvasquez said:


> Amen Homie. Keep ridin'. Got some stuff in the works for this year to bring JESUS to the block in a radical way.


That'll be cool. Ims try a little harder to get these guys to stop acting so gangster and roll to church with me this spring. Most go. But it's there alter ego. I'm me. Lowrider and all parked out front of church and events. Sunday drive after.


----------



## Boy.HighClass

BarneyRubble said:


>


Lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon! Hope all enjoying dinner with the famly!


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> That'll be cool. Ims try a little harder to get these guys to stop acting so gangster and roll to church with me this spring. Most go. But it's there alter ego. I'm me. Lowrider and all parked out front of church and events. Sunday drive after.


You don't own a lowrider.


----------



## Noe's Mom

Lmao


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Jack Bauer said:


> You don't own a lowrider.


What is a Lowrider? Post up your ride?


----------



## CREATING CURRENCY




----------



## jvasquez

:wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon was nice! Friday Cruz an some grill and gal time.


----------



## jvasquez

One of our members went out to Hombres de Valor in San Antonio. Keep him in your prayer.


----------



## 214Tex

Bump:worship:Bump for homeboy*




Yo I have a spot for you on march 3rd Rollin Oldies car show in west Dallas. We gonna have 3 parking lots and would like to have your ride with us cruising Singleton Blvd.

Great for another one of them Christian videos, Sir I think you will enjoy this day with us


----------



## jvasquez

214Tex said:


> Bump:worship:Bump for homeboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo I have a spot for you on march 3rd Rollin Oldies car show in west Dallas. We gonna have 3 parking lots and would like to have your ride with us cruising Singleton Blvd.
> 
> Great for another one of them Christian videos, Sir I think you will enjoy this day with us


Really? I thought it was only for cars 1975 and older. That's why I didn't try to get in.....BUT I'M DOWN FOR IT!!! Let me know what I need to do. Thanks!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

214Tex said:


> Bump:worship:Bump for homeboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo I have a spot for you on march 3rd Rollin Oldies car show in west Dallas. We gonna have 3 parking lots and would like to have your ride with us cruising Singleton Blvd.
> 
> Great for another one of them Christian videos, Sir I think you will enjoy this day with us


Looks good ! Wish I was close. I'd support you'll.


----------



## jvasquez

Be blessed today brothers/sisters. :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59

My ole lady and I are reading these, men I extremely suggest y'all read, 'The Resolution for Men'. Awesome book so far.


----------



## mademan9

Christan Lowrider from Louisiana checking in.Reppin LOW4LIFE. Whats up homies


----------



## G2G_Al

Good to see everyone being blessed. If in SoCal area Gangs to Grace is having a 20yr Reunion on Feb 18 from 1 - 4pm. Shofar will be performing with special guest. Open to everyone just a special time for those that were part of or partnered with G2G.


----------



## jvasquez

littlerascle59 said:


> My ole lady and I are reading these, men I extremely suggest y'all read, 'The Resolution for Men'. Awesome book so far.


:thumbsup: I'll check it out.


----------



## littlerascle59

jvasquez said:


> :thumbsup: I'll check it out.


Please do, if you thought 'Courageous' was great then you'll love how this book will challenge you to be a man of God.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Books look good! And congrats guys on your reunion! That's blessed thing!


----------



## Mr Buckworth

Prayze da lawd mayne.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! It's Friday!


----------



## 214Tex

T T T

For that Friday:thumbsup:

Have a great weekend folks


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Fin to go to bed. And get ready for the word in the morning!


----------



## jvasquez

Hey Homies...tune in to www.destine2rise.com. New station started up and has alot of good rider music for thsoe who love CHRIST. You will like it. 
www.facebook.com/GODZRadioNetwork


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

jvasquez said:


> Hey Homies...tune in to www.destine2rise.com. New station started up and has alot of good rider music for thsoe who love CHRIST. You will like it.
> www.facebook.com/GODZRadioNetwork


Will check it out.


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> Fin to go to bed. And get ready for the word in the morning!


Good luck with the collection plate. I know how you like stealing


----------



## PlaqueWerkz

Have a blessed day everyone. Just listen to an awsome Sermon.:thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

PlaqueWerkz said:


> Have a blessed day everyone. Just listen to an awsome Sermon.:thumbsup:


Same here! " how god created us in his image" hence you act ugly or call some one ugly. Your speaking against god!


----------



## littlerascle59

We had a sermon about maintaining faith through trying times. Last week it was about forgiving those who had wronged you.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

littlerascle59 said:


> We had a sermon about maintaining faith through trying times. Last week it was about forgiving those who had wronged you.


Sound good. We on a 4 week sermon in psalm.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hope every one enjoyed a day of love , peace , prayer , and togetherness !


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## rcwood66

HAVE A BLESSED DAY!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rcwood66

THE BATTLE CONTINUES !!!!:h5:


----------



## 214Tex

I take wings any day:ninja:









:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

rcwood66 said:


> HAVE A BLESSED DAY!!!!:thumbsup:


Back at you.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

rcwood66 said:


> HAVE A BLESSED DAY!!!!:thumbsup:


:angel::angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

It's all good here homies!


----------



## jvasquez

Sup Brothers/Sisters? :wave:


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## Lowrider_Mike

jvasquez said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones

]







[/QUOTE]:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

THANK YOU GOD FOR ANOTHER DAY!! HAVE A BLESSED FRIDAY YALL :angel:


----------



## jvasquez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CTmrVoqbd4&sns=em
Sorry I can't embed I'm on my iPhone...please pass it on!! GOD Bless You Homies!!


----------



## littlerascle59

Me and some more church brothers signing our RESOLUTION at church two weeks ago.


----------



## jvasquez

littlerascle59 said:


> Me and some more church brothers signing our RESOLUTION at church two weeks ago.


Amen Homie!


----------



## PlaqueWerkz

This is Mark with Plaquewerkz, just want to say I feel very blessed to have God in my life. Hope you all feel the same way I do:worshipraise the Lord.


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex

jvasquez said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CTmrVoqbd4&sns=em
> Sorry I can't embed I'm on my iPhone...please pass it on!! GOD Bless You Homies!!







What's in my bible case,,,,,,



King James Version !

Man brotha that's a tight LiL video


I see y'all blessed the prison bus when it came thru:biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

PlaqueWerkz said:


> This is Mark with Plaquewerkz, just want to say I feel very blessed to have God in my life. Hope you all feel the same way I do:worshipraise the Lord.


AMEN....


----------



## littlerascle59

Thanking HIM for waking me up this morning. :worship:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

littlerascle59 said:


> Thanking HIM for waking me up this morning. :worship:


Amen!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: ~JUST WAKIN' UP IN THA MORNIN' GOTTA THANK GOD~ :angel:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

:wave:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: HAVE A BLESSED WEEKEND :angel:


----------



## jvasquez

214Tex said:


> What's in my bible case,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> King James Version !
> 
> Man brotha that's a tight LiL video
> 
> 
> I see y'all blessed the prison bus when it came thru:biggrin:


AMEN HOMIE, WE BLESSED MANY PEOPLE THAT DAY. FELT GOOD TO BE OUT THERE AND SHARE THE GOSPEL WITH ALL THE PEOPLE WHO WE TALKED TO, AND THE ONES WE DIDN'T TALK TO, THEY SAW WE LOVE JESUS AND WE LOVE REPPIN' HIM EVERYWHERE WE GO.


----------



## jvasquez

MY HOMIE NATE G JUST RELEASED A NEW ALBUM AND IT'S FREE TO DOWNLOAD.

GO TO: NATEGMUSIC.COM AND GET IT.

HE HAS 2 OTHER ALBUMS AND THOSE ARE FREE TOO. GO CHECK IT OUT HOMIES!!!!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER




----------



## 214Tex

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


>


FIRME ROLLA HOMEBOY
:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> [/QUOTE What does this Video Have to do with Christian? Just Asking...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## Ese Caqui

How religious leader Kenneth Copeland rolls. Eff rolling 13s this crook got hard working Christians for $17.5 million dollars


----------



## DIPN714

GOT JESUS;;;;


----------



## Ese Caqui

Man. My chicks family is super into church. They do a big annual thing and her dad (which is super cool) called and invited me specifically. Now I feel obligated to go...


----------



## jvasquez

Ese Caqui said:


> Man. My chicks family is super into church. They do a big annual thing and her dad (which is super cool) called and invited me specifically. Now I feel obligated to go...


Amen. I pray GOD would speak through whoever is teaching and The Spirit of GOD reveal himself to you. GOD Bless!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Ese Caqui said:


> Man. My chicks family is super into church. They do a big annual thing and her dad (which is super cool) called and invited me specifically. Now I feel obligated to go...


----------



## jvasquez

DIPN714 said:


> GOT JESUS;;;;


:yes:


----------



## jvasquez

Ese Caqui said:


> How religious leader Kenneth Copeland rolls. Eff rolling 13s this crook got hard working Christians for $17.5 million dollars


Amen, Praise GOD. I know he's been serving GOD and ministering for 30 years, spoken to thousands of people every week, and countless people have been blessed by his ministry.

I know a few people who came to CHRIST at the conference he holds every year. One guy specifically is my Homie Nate G, www.nategmusic.com, who is one of the most inspirational Christian artists in Dallas / Ft. Worth.

I've seen people who are well off bless my fellow brothers in CHRIST. I've even been on the receiving end of financial blessings. So I say, "GOD is GOOD!"


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

jvasquez said:


> Amen, Praise GOD. I know he's been serving GOD and ministering for 30 years, spoken to thousands of people every week, and countless people have been blessed by his ministry.
> 
> I know a few people who came to CHRIST at the conference he holds every year. One guy specifically is my Homie Nate G, www.nategmusic.com, who is one of the most inspirational Christian artists in Dallas / Ft. Worth.
> 
> I've seen people who are well off bless my fellow brothers in CHRIST. I've even been on the receiving end of financial blessings. So I say, "GOD is GOOD!"


----------



## jvasquez

jvasquez said:


> Amen, Praise GOD. I know he's been serving GOD and ministering for 30 years, spoken to thousands of people every week, and countless people have been blessed by his ministry.
> 
> I know a few people who came to CHRIST at the conference he holds every year. One guy specifically is my Homie Nate G, www.nategmusic.com, who is one of the most inspirational Christian artists in Dallas / Ft. Worth.
> 
> I've seen people who are well off bless my fellow brothers in CHRIST. I've even been on the receiving end of financial blessings. So I say, "GOD is GOOD!"


The thing is, society views it "acceptable" when a celebrity or sports figure has an excess of money, or even people who are in medical practice or inventors who patent inventions and collect royalties, and even musicians, any of those can be financial blessed, society gives all them a pass, but let a man of GOD, someone of integrity, who makes a living off of being there to help people, who pours into people's life everyday (no weekends, no vacations, no sleep---I've been all of these and more), on-call 24/7, gets invited to go across the world to preach the Gospel and give people hope and comfort through the WORD of GOD which is able to save their soul....let them get some money or have someone bless them with a gift or anything financial and society has a problem.

It's all good. What's done in the dark will be brought to the light so if they are stealing money or not appropriating funds correctly in their ministry, it will be made known and as a result a lot of people have issues with "church" or "religion" as a whole.

I pray one day my ministries will be half as effective as Kenneth Copeland and many others who are TRULY reaching people with the Gospel. That's my goal, is to reach people for CHRIST. I'm out here all day everyday so if you all need some WORD in you, let me know and we can dialogue on PM or the phone. 

GOD Bless!!!


----------



## jvasquez

JESUS IS LORD!!!

HAPPY RESURRECTION WEEKEND!!!

ON THE 3RD DAY HE WAS RISEN, SO THAT YOU CAN SPEND ETERNITY WITH HIM!!!

(OK, I'm done "preaching" for now.) Just encourage all the brothers and sisters in CHRIST to be about The Father's Bizness and share CHRIST with someone today!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

jvasquez said:


> The thing is, society views it "acceptable" when a celebrity or sports figure has an excess of money, or even people who are in medical practice or inventors who patent inventions and collect royalties, and even musicians, any of those can be financial blessed, society gives all them a pass, but* let a man of GOD, someone of integrity*, who makes a living off of being there to help people, who pours into people's life everyday (no weekends, no vacations, no sleep---I've been all of these and more), on-call 24/7, gets invited to go across the world to preach the Gospel and give people hope and comfort through the WORD of GOD which is able to save their soul....let them get some money or have someone bless them with a gift or anything financial and society has a problem.
> 
> It's all good. What's done in the dark will be brought to the light so if they are stealing money or not appropriating funds correctly in their ministry, it will be made known and as a result a lot of people have issues with "church" or "religion" as a whole.
> 
> I pray one day my ministries will be half as effective as Kenneth Copeland and many others who are TRULY reaching people with the Gospel. That's my goal, is to reach people for CHRIST. I'm out here all day everyday so if you all need some WORD in you, let me know and we can dialogue on PM or the phone.
> 
> GOD Bless!!!


annnnddddd thats where i stopped reading :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Ese Caqui

Gotta be troll


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Ese Caqui said:


> Gotta be troll


x2 no one is that stupid


----------



## jvasquez

ONE8SEVEN said:


> annnnddddd thats where i stopped reading :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


AMEN.


----------



## jvasquez

THE STEREO TYPE PLACED UPON CHRISTIANS IS JUST AS BAD AS THOSE SET UPON LOWRIDERS.

I HAPPEN TO BE BOTH SO PRAISE GOD. I WELCOME THE RIDICULE. I'VE BEEN SERVING GOD FOR 12 YEARS HOMIES. THIS IS PAR FOR THE COURSE FOR ME. I'M PRAYING FOR YOU THAT COME IN HERE TO HEAR THE GOSPEL.

*Matthew 12:33*
Either make the *tree* good, and his *fruit* good; or else make the *tree* corrupt, and his *fruit* corrupt: for the *tree* is known *by* his *fruit*.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

jvasquez said:


> THE STEREO TYPE PLACED UPON CHRISTIANS IS JUST AS BAD AS THOSE SET UPON LOWRIDERS.
> 
> I HAPPEN TO BE BOTH SO PRAISE GOD. I WELCOME THE RIDICULE. I'VE BEEN SERVING GOD FOR 12 YEARS HOMIES. THIS IS PAR FOR THE COURSE FOR ME. I'M PRAYING FOR YOU THAT COME IN HERE TO HEAR THE GOSPEL.
> 
> *Matthew 12:33*
> Either make the *tree* good, and his *fruit* good; or else make the *tree* corrupt, and his *fruit* corrupt: for the *tree* is known *by* his *fruit*.


u should recruit all the christians to live in texas with u, the rest of the world would be a better place


----------



## jvasquez

WE TRYING HOMIE. THIS IS WHAT WE DO. NOT EVERYONE IS WITHIT, ALOT OF CHURCH PEOPLE COME AGAINST US, BUT WE'RE TRYING TO DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.

WE'LL BE OUT IN LANCASTER THIS WEEKEND HELPING THE TORNADO VICTIMS AND SPREADING THE GOSPEL. BRING OUT THE RIDES FOR THE KIDS TO HAVE SOME FUN AND TRY TO BRING A SMILE TO SOME FACES AND BRING JESUS TO THEIR LIFE. HE'S THE ONE DOING ALL THE GOOD, WE'RE JUST A VESSEL.

CHECK US OUT AND BE BLESSED HOMIE. 
https://www.facebook.com/FORGIVENMinistryCC


----------



## be thankful




----------



## be thankful

funny how religion gives comfort to people,in a world torn apart by religion...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I think we should respect all beliefs.:thumbsup:I m Catholic but I dont force it on anyone,even have a few atheist friends.Im not here to judge anyone,that will come to us at the end.


----------



## jvasquez

Religion is one thing. Knowledge and faith in JESUS CHRIST and following HIM is another. Religion is traditions of man.

But anyway, praise GOD for another blessed week. Celebrated the 1 year anniversary of FORGIVEN Ministry TEXAS Chapter, and we also celebrate this year, the 5th Anniversary of FORGIVEN Ministry founded in California. We had a picnic and went out and ministered to a few people and prayed with them. 

This year we are focusing on discipling our leadership so they are equipped with The Word to help others. We don't do fundraisers for our cars, we don't promote our church, we just reach out to people and let our cars draw certain people. We enjoy the cars but our focus is ministry.

ALL-NEW Website coming soon. www.forgivenmcc.org


----------



## Cathleen81

I wish there where sum around here.


----------



## jvasquez

ALL-NEW WEBSITE UP. www.forgivenmcc.org

Notice the FORGIVEN TV Link, (http://forgivenmcc.org/FORGIVEN_TV/default.html). Some of our members are setting up a schedule to come on once a week to minister the word and take prayer requests and questions. 

GO check out the website and let me know what you think.


----------



## 53BOMBA

word up !


----------



## 66LOW

:h5:


----------



## baldylatino




----------



## GT 702 RIDER

A MUST SEE VIDEO!!


----------



## My95

jvasquez said:


> THE STEREO TYPE PLACED UPON CHRISTIANS IS JUST AS BAD AS THOSE SET UPON LOWRIDERS.
> 
> I HAPPEN TO BE BOTH SO PRAISE GOD. I WELCOME THE RIDICULE. I'VE BEEN SERVING GOD FOR 12 YEARS HOMIES. THIS IS PAR FOR THE COURSE FOR ME. I'M PRAYING FOR YOU THAT COME IN HERE TO HEAR THE GOSPEL.
> 
> *Matthew 12:33*
> Either make the *tree* good, and his *fruit* good; or else make the *tree* corrupt, and his *fruit* corrupt: for the *tree* is known *by* his *fruit*.


Been here a awhile and I here you bro! Nice thread. Keep up the good !


----------



## reynaldo

The problem is not "religion" all in itself but mankind and what mankind has done to the true faith in GOD. That is why all you see is death, suffering and destruction, religion's just an excuse for mankind to fulfill it's inner most desires. Jesus was right in saying; " For from withing, out of the heart of men, proceed evil thoughts, adulteries, fornications, murders, thefts, covetousness, wickedness, deceit, lasciviciousness, an evil eye, blasphemy, pride, foolishness" Mark 7:21

Peace and blessings.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> _*HEAVENLY FATHER WE LIFT YOU ON HIGH THIS MORNING, FOR YOU ARE WORTHY TO BE PRAISED.GOD I THANK YOU FOR WHO YOU ARE IN MY LIFE, I THANK YOU FOR YOUR PROMISES UPON YOUR CHILDREN, I THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOU HAVE DONE, AND CONTINUE TO DO IN MY LIFE,I THANK YOU FOR YOUR POWER & AUTHORITY THAT YOU HAVE GIVEN TO YOUR CHILDREN TO MOVE FORWARD IN DOING WHAT IT IS THAT YOU HAVE CALLED US TO DO, GOD I ALSO THANK YOU FOR THE PEOPLE THAT YOU SEND IN OUR WAY, WEATHER GOOD OR BAD, I KNOW THAT THERE IS A REASON FOR IT, AND GOD I JUST PRAY THAT YOU HAVE YOUR WAY IN EACH AND EVERY ONE OF OUR LIVES TODAY, IN THE MIGHTY AND AWESOME AND ALL POWERFUL NAME OF OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST NAME I PRAY, HALLELUJAH & AMEN...*_:angel:


:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOW

:wave::h5::nicoderm::wave:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Religion is one thing. Knowledge and faith in JESUS CHRIST and following HIM is another. Religion is traditions of man.

AMEN!! :angel:


----------



## marquis_on_3

:barf:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Religion is one thing. Knowledge and faith in JESUS CHRIST and following HIM is another. Religion is traditions of man.
> 
> AMEN!! :angel:


I AGREE:h5:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

66LOW said:


> :wave::h5::nicoderm::wave:


:wave:


----------



## Est.1979

:h5:keep up the good workz...


----------



## jvasquez

reynaldo said:


> The problem is not "religion" all in itself but mankind and what mankind has done to the true faith in GOD. That is why all you see is death, suffering and destruction, religion's just an excuse for mankind to fulfill it's inner most desires. Jesus was right in saying; " For from withing, out of the heart of men, proceed evil thoughts, adulteries, fornications, murders, thefts, covetousness, wickedness, deceit, lasciviciousness, an evil eye, blasphemy, pride, foolishness" Mark 7:21
> 
> Peace and blessings.


AMEN HOMIE. MAN IS A SINFUL CREATURE. WITHOUT THE KNOWLEDGE OF GOD AND A HEART OF REPENTANCE MANY OF US WILL CAUSE OTHERS TO STRAY AWAY.

GOD BLESS EVERYONE AND BE BLESSED THIS WEEKEND. CONSIDER PRAYING WITH SOMEONE, AT A PARK OR AT THE STORE. YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT GOD WILL DO WITH THAT UNTIL YOU BE OBEDIENT TO IT.


----------



## be thankful

just seems funny most of you were messed up on gangs and drugs..now you are just messed up on jesus..call it what it is.:facepalm:


----------



## andres18954

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Trevor Barrientos

uffin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

be thankful said:


> just seems funny most of you were messed up on gangs and drugs..now you are just messed up on jesus..call it what it is.:facepalm:


if heaven is real i wanna go to hell, no one wants to hang with ppl that back pedal their way thru life


----------



## Meskin

ONE8SEVEN said:


> if heaven is real i wanna go to hell, no one wants to hang with ppl that back pedal their way thru life


----------



## andres18954

TTT


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: ~BLESSINGS TO ALL THE RIDERS~ :angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:wave:...


----------



## 214Tex

Some Sunday jams


----------



## FirmeJoe

On teh real this topic is full of lolz some white man got a gang a sheep


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Peace on Sunday afternoon:angel:


----------



## reynaldo

God does not send people to hell. People choose to go to hell on their own will instead of accepting God's gift of eternal life. God is good! So good that He lets us have what we want. If you are breathing right now it's solely because of God's grace. Let's be thankful with the one who gives life. Peace


----------



## reynaldo

be thankful said:


> just seems funny most of you were messed up on gangs and drugs..now you are just messed up on jesus..call it what it is.:facepalm:



"They that are whole have no need of the physician, but they that are sick: I(Jesus) came not to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance" Mark 2:17


----------



## jvasquez

Saw this event on Facebook...sharing it with everyone. GOD Bless.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...39404466_1000771070_32659608_1468136680_n.jpg


----------



## T SHIRT RIDER

:worship:


----------



## reynaldo

T SHIRT RIDER said:


> :worship:


Welcome to Layitlow!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

reynaldo said:


> God does not send people to hell. People choose to go to hell on their own will instead of accepting God's gift of eternal life. God is good! So good that He lets us have what we want. If you are breathing right now it's solely because of God's grace. Let's be thankful with the one who gives life. Peace


:angel:


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> God does not send people to hell. People choose to go to hell on their own will instead of accepting God's gift of eternal life. God is good! So good that He lets us have what we want. If you are breathing right now it's solely because of God's grace. Let's be thankful with the one who gives life. Peace


do you know anyone that has been to hell and came back?(no)..do you know anyone that has been to heaven and came back? (no)..do you have special powers that i dont have? (no)...is your life any better than a non-believer? (no)..are you brainwashed into childish scare tactics? (yes)...is your family the same religion as you? (yes).....


----------



## MaLosix6

be thankful said:


> do you know anyone that has been to hell and came back?(no)..do you know anyone that has been to heaven and came back? (no)..do you have special powers that i dont have? (no)...is your life any better than a non-believer? (no)..are you brainwashed into childish scare tactics? (yes)...is your family the same religion as you? (yes).....


Bro, let me ask you, are you in this thread to make peace or to break peace?? Because the bible teaches that God is love and that the devil is wicked and causes strife. So you are either of God or the devil...which is it? 

I mean this thread was started for christian brothers to check in but yet you checked in sounding off, so either you checked in with conviction wanting to reach out to the Lord but don't know how, or you just don't believe in the bible (which is the word of God) and therefore are of satin....find a bible and Read 1 JOHN: 4 

To answer your questions above: (1.) Yes. the devil has been to hell and is one day going to return. (2.) Yes. Jesus Christ has come and will come again. (3.) Yes. We have the power of the Holy Spirit which lives inside of us through Christ Jesus! (4.) Yes. for we have been born again of the Holy Spirit and given the promise of eternal life in heaven through Christ Jesus... again it will tell you that we are greater in 1 JOHN 4:4 (5.) If you call the Love of God a scare tactic, then you haven't seen scarry yet! (6.) No. as a matter of fact, most of my family is catholic and i was raised catholic and like most catholics stuck on religion...now i am not religious but rather now i have a personal love relationship with Christ Jesus!! 
religion will just blind you from the truth which is Jesus Christ!...JOHN 14:6

Seek the Lord because He loves you!....and really be thankful! God bless! :angel:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

MaLosix6 said:


> Bro, let me ask you, are you in this thread to make peace or to break peace?? Because the bible teaches that God is love and that the devil is wicked and causes strife. So you are either of God or the devil...which is it?
> 
> I mean this thread was started for christian brothers to check in but yet you checked in sounding off, so either you checked in with conviction wanting to reach out to the Lord but don't know how, or you just don't believe in the bible (which is the word of God) and therefore are of satin....find a bible and Read 1 JOHN: 4
> 
> To answer your questions above: (1.) Yes. the devil has been to hell and is one day going to return. (2.) Yes. Jesus Christ has come and will come again. (3.) Yes. We have the power of the Holy Spirit which lives inside of us through Christ Jesus! (4.) Yes. for we have been born again of the Holy Spirit and given the promise of eternal life in heaven through Christ Jesus... again it will tell you that we are greater in 1 JOHN 4:4 (5.) If you call the Love of God a scare tactic, then you haven't seen scarry yet! (6.) No. as a matter of fact, most of my family is catholic and i was raised catholic and like most catholics stuck on religion...now i am not religious but rather now i have a personal love relationship with Christ Jesus!!
> religion will just blind you from the truth which is Jesus Christ!...JOHN 14:6
> 
> Seek the Lord because He loves you!....and really be thankful! God bless! :angel:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> do you know anyone that has been to hell and came back?(no)..do you know anyone that has been to heaven and came back? (no)..do you have special powers that i dont have? (no)...is your life any better than a non-believer? (no)..are you brainwashed into childish scare tactics? (yes)...is your family the same religion as you? (yes).....


you sound very lost homie


----------



## Richiecool69elka

MaLosix6 said:


> Bro, let me ask you, are you in this thread to make peace or to break peace?? Because the bible teaches that God is love and that the devil is wicked and causes strife. So you are either of God or the devil...which is it?
> 
> I mean this thread was started for christian brothers to check in but yet you checked in sounding off, so either you checked in with conviction wanting to reach out to the Lord but don't know how, or you just don't believe in the bible (which is the word of God) and therefore are of satin....find a bible and Read 1 JOHN: 4
> 
> To answer your questions above: (1.) Yes. the devil has been to hell and is one day going to return. (2.) Yes. Jesus Christ has come and will come again. (3.) Yes. We have the power of the Holy Spirit which lives inside of us through Christ Jesus! (4.) Yes. for we have been born again of the Holy Spirit and given the promise of eternal life in heaven through Christ Jesus... again it will tell you that we are greater in 1 JOHN 4:4 (5.) If you call the Love of God a scare tactic, then you haven't seen scarry yet! (6.) No. as a matter of fact, most of my family is catholic and i was raised catholic and like most catholics stuck on religion...now i am not religious but rather now i have a personal love relationship with Christ Jesus!!
> religion will just blind you from the truth which is Jesus Christ!...JOHN 14:6
> 
> Seek the Lord because He loves you!....and really be thankful! God bless! :angel:


Amen.:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

MaLosix6 said:


> Bro, let me ask you, are you in this thread to make peace or to break peace?? Because the bible teaches that God is love and that the devil is wicked and causes strife. So you are either of God or the devil...which is it?
> 
> I mean this thread was started for christian brothers to check in but yet you checked in sounding off, so either you checked in with conviction wanting to reach out to the Lord but don't know how, or you just don't believe in the bible (which is the word of God) and therefore are of satin....find a bible and Read 1 JOHN: 4
> 
> To answer your questions above: (1.) Yes. the devil has been to hell and is one day going to return. (2.) Yes. Jesus Christ has come and will come again. (3.) Yes. We have the power of the Holy Spirit which lives inside of us through Christ Jesus! (4.) Yes. for we have been born again of the Holy Spirit and given the promise of eternal life in heaven through Christ Jesus... again it will tell you that we are greater in 1 JOHN 4:4 (5.) If you call the Love of God a scare tactic, then you haven't seen scarry yet! (6.) No. as a matter of fact, most of my family is catholic and i was raised catholic and like most catholics stuck on religion...now i am not religious but rather now i have a personal love relationship with Christ Jesus!!
> religion will just blind you from the truth which is Jesus Christ!...JOHN 14:6
> 
> Seek the Lord because He loves you!....and really be thankful! God bless! :angel:


:angel::angel:


----------



## 48rag

SORRY GUYS LOWRIDING IS ABOUT " SWITCH AND BITCHES " not god


----------



## jaimef702

Lowrideing is for who ever want to ride. U could lowride and have God in ur heart. U could lowride and hit switches and get bitches. Everyone in this world carry them self like they want that my opinion. If u want to be positive ur positive if u want to be negative ur negative that part of life.


----------



## 48rag

jaimef702 said:


> Lowrideing is for who ever want to ride. U could lowride and have God in ur heart. U could lowride and hit switches and get bitches. Everyone in this world carry them self like they want that my opinion. If u want to be positive ur positive if u want to be negative ur negative that part of life.


How can you compare god to bitches ???


----------



## Loko Grumps

MaLosix6 said:


> Bro, let me ask you, are you in this thread to make peace or to break peace?? Because the bible teaches that God is love and that the devil is wicked and causes strife. So you are either of God or the devil...which is it?
> 
> I mean this thread was started for christian brothers to check in but yet you checked in sounding off, so either you checked in with conviction wanting to reach out to the Lord but don't know how, or you just don't believe in the bible (which is the word of God) and therefore are of satin....find a bible and Read 1 JOHN: 4
> 
> To answer your questions above: (1.) Yes. the devil has been to hell and is one day going to return. (2.) Yes. Jesus Christ has come and will come again. (3.) Yes. We have the power of the Holy Spirit which lives inside of us through Christ Jesus! (4.) Yes. for we have been born again of the Holy Spirit and given the promise of eternal life in heaven through Christ Jesus... again it will tell you that we are greater in 1 JOHN 4:4 (5.) If you call the Love of God a scare tactic, then you haven't seen scarry yet! (6.) No. as a matter of fact, most of my family is catholic and i was raised catholic and like most catholics stuck on religion...now i am not religious but rather now i have a personal love relationship with Christ Jesus!!
> religion will just blind you from the truth which is Jesus Christ!...JOHN 14:6
> 
> Seek the Lord because He loves you!....and really be thankful! God bless! :angel:


Good Words....:angel:


----------



## jaimef702

48rag said:


> How can you compare god to bitches ???


I'm not comparing I'm just saying everyone ghas there on way of thinking


----------



## be thankful

MaLosix6 said:


> Bro, let me ask you, are you in this thread to make peace or to break peace?? Because the bible teaches that God is love and that the devil is wicked and causes strife. So you are either of God or the devil...which is it?
> 
> I mean this thread was started for christian brothers to check in but yet you checked in sounding off, so either you checked in with conviction wanting to reach out to the Lord but don't know how, or you just don't believe in the bible (which is the word of God) and therefore are of satin....find a bible and Read 1 JOHN: 4
> 
> To answer your questions above: (1.) Yes. the devil has been to hell and is one day going to return. (2.) Yes. Jesus Christ has come and will come again. (3.) Yes. We have the power of the Holy Spirit which lives inside of us through Christ Jesus! (4.) Yes. for we have been born again of the Holy Spirit and given the promise of eternal life in heaven through Christ Jesus... again it will tell you that we are greater in 1 JOHN 4:4 (5.) If you call the Love of God a scare tactic, then you haven't seen scarry yet! (6.) No. as a matter of fact, most of my family is catholic and i was raised catholic and like most catholics stuck on religion...now i am not religious but rather now i have a personal love relationship with Christ Jesus!!
> religion will just blind you from the truth which is Jesus Christ!...JOHN 14:6..
> 
> Seek the Lord because He loves you!....and really be thankful! God bless! :angel:


so ,let me get this straight,this is a public forum but if i dont agree with you,im "breaking peace"?..but if im a brainless sheep,im peaceful?..why would i believe in satin,if i dont believe in god?..why do you think you are so great that god will return in "your" lifetime?..you are a typical boring godbot that cherry picks bible quotes that fit your own needs...ive read the babble,thats why im atheist..have you read it?..do you have tattoos?..LEVITICUS 19:28?...you are not religious,but you love god?..i dont like coke..but i love soda.uffin:


----------



## be thankful

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> you sound very lost homie


..lost because i dont think like you?.if i was muslim,buddhist or jewish would i still be lost?...


----------



## MaLosix6

48rag said:


> How can you compare god to bitches ???


Well by your first comment, i would have to ask you the same thing! From what you wrote, it clearly shows who is the priority in your life and it also shows the lack of knowledge you have...not only biblically, but also about lowriding. I am not trying to offend you bro, i am just saying to put your trust in God first!...not in things of the world. Jesus tells us that in the book of Matthew.. 
*
Matthew 6:19-21*

*“Do not lay up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy and where thieves break in and steal; but lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal. For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.*

Put your heart in God, bro...not switches! God bless!


----------



## be thankful

MaLosix6 said:


> Well by your first comment, i would have to ask you the same thing! From what you wrote, it clearly shows who is the priority in your life and it also shows the lack of knowledge you have...not only biblically, but also about lowriding. I am not trying to offend you bro, i am just saying to put your trust in God first!...not in things of the world. Jesus tells us that in the book of Matthew..
> *
> Matthew 6:19-21*
> 
> *“Do not lay up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy and where thieves break in and steal; but lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal. For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.*
> 
> Put your heart in God, bro...not switches! God bless!


..you can have your own beliefs,just not your own facts..


----------



## MaLosix6

be thankful said:


> so ,let me get this straight,this is a public forum but if i dont agree with you,im "breaking peace"?..but if im a brainless sheep,im peaceful?..why would i believe in satin,if i dont believe in god?..why do you think you are so great that god will return in "your" lifetime?..you are a typical boring godbot that cherry picks bible quotes that fit your own needs...ive read the babble,thats why im atheist..have you read it?..do you have tattoos?..LEVITICUS 19:28?...you are not religious,but you love god?..i dont like coke..but i love soda.uffin:


Let me just ask you this....If you do not believe in God, then who would you say created the earth and all that lives in it? and also what is your passion in life??...very simple questions, without bashing or getting all up tight, just answer the them truthfully. 

Oh by the way, I know lots of people that drink soda but hate coke! lol! God bless brother!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

be thankful said:


> ..you can have your own beliefs,just not your own facts..


well virgin women i can see, mary prob took it in teh ass like a champ and then got cream pie'd into her cunt without actually being penetrated

therefore virgin birth


----------



## be thankful

MaLosix6 said:


> Let me just ask you this....If you do not believe in God, then who would you say created the earth and all that lives in it? and also what is your passion in life??...very simple questions, without bashing or getting all up tight, just answer the them truthfully.
> 
> Oh by the way, I know lots of people that drink soda but hate coke! lol! God bless brother!


no need for uptight or bashing here,typical questions,with typical answers..either you believe in evolution(what the majority of scientist believe in) or creationism (the all mighty sky daddy(s)...my passion of life is life itself!..i dont need crutches..nicotine,drugs,religion etc. because i am strong enough to stand on my own two feet.thats not to hard to understand right? here is two SIMPLE questions for you..how do you know out of the thousands of gods,you are choosing the right one?..and do you still think you have your beliefs if you were born in iran or japan?..i like when people say "god bless"..like you are doing me a favor or something,just buy me a damm beer instead...may the force be with you!!!


----------



## be thankful

ONE8SEVEN said:


> well virgin women i can see, mary prob took it in teh ass like a champ and then got cream pie'd into her cunt without actually being penetrated
> 
> therefore virgin birth


..thats pretty funny actually.good one!


----------



## 214Tex

I tell you , it's worth a laugh to think that you atheist are so special you consider yourselves sinless people. Even a dumb @$$ knows there's fault and error I'm him


----------



## reynaldo

be thankful said:


> do you know anyone that has been to hell and came back?(no)..do you know anyone that has been to heaven and came back? (no)..do you have special powers that i dont have? (no)...is your life any better than a non-believer? (no)..are you brainwashed into childish scare tactics? (yes)...is your family the same religion as you? (yes).....


Jesus is not a religion and so neither am I religious. Jesus said: " I am the way,the truth and the life, no one comes to The Father but by me" John 14:6


----------



## reynaldo

be thankful said:


> do you know anyone that has been to hell and came back?(no)..do you know anyone that has been to heaven and came back? (no)..do you have special powers that i dont have? (no)...is your life any better than a non-believer? (no)..are you brainwashed into childish scare tactics? (yes)...is your family the same religion as you? (yes).....


Hell is a real place, and once you go there u can never come back. You only get one chance in this life so please search the truth. There's more to life than what we see. Going to work, going home or hanging out, sleep then you grow old and die, that's not life that's depressing. There's more to life than that, the universe is a testimony of God's great design and God wants hi's greatest creation (humanity) to live life to the fullest, even after the separation of the spirit from the body (death) God does not use scare tactics, fear is the result of our sin and shame because we're afraid of the truth and the light. Satan is the author of fear through evil but When you find the truth, the truth will set you free!


----------



## reynaldo

MaLosix6 said:


> Bro, let me ask you, are you in this thread to make peace or to break peace?? Because the bible teaches that God is love and that the devil is wicked and causes strife. So you are either of God or the devil...which is it?
> 
> I mean this thread was started for christian brothers to check in but yet you checked in sounding off, so either you checked in with conviction wanting to reach out to the Lord but don't know how, or you just don't believe in the bible (which is the word of God) and therefore are of satin....find a bible and Read 1 JOHN: 4
> 
> To answer your questions above: (1.) Yes. the devil has been to hell and is one day going to return. (2.) Yes. Jesus Christ has come and will come again. (3.) Yes. We have the power of the Holy Spirit which lives inside of us through Christ Jesus! (4.) Yes. for we have been born again of the Holy Spirit and given the promise of eternal life in heaven through Christ Jesus... again it will tell you that we are greater in 1 JOHN 4:4 (5.) If you call the Love of God a scare tactic, then you haven't seen scarry yet! (6.) No. as a matter of fact, most of my family is catholic and i was raised catholic and like most catholics stuck on religion...now i am not religious but rather now i have a personal love relationship with Christ Jesus!!
> religion will just blind you from the truth which is Jesus Christ!...JOHN 14:6
> 
> Seek the Lord because He loves you!....and really be thankful! God bless! :angel:


Amen Brother!


----------



## Meskin




----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Meskin said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> Jesus is not a religion and so neither am I religious. Jesus said: " I am the way,the truth and the life, no one comes to The Father but by me" John 14:6


..why dont you you use other bible quotes, like the ones about rape,bigotry and murder? have you even read the bible?..or you just a typical cherry picker?...and why would someone quote a book from 2000 years ago,by 40 different authors anyway?..do you use medical books from that time?..


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


>


..i miss all the fun sometimes.:tears:


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> Hell is a real place, and once you go there u can never come back. You only get one chance in this life so please search the truth. There's more to life than what we see. Going to work, going home or hanging out, sleep then you grow old and die, that's not life that's depressing. There's more to life than that, the universe is a testimony of God's great design and God wants hi's greatest creation (humanity) to live life to the fullest, even after the separation of the spirit from the body (death) God does not use scare tactics, fear is the result of our sin and shame because we're afraid of the truth and the light. Satan is the author of fear through evil but When you find the truth, the truth will set you free!


.prove it.simple right?


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> I tell you , it's worth a laugh to think that you atheist are so special you consider yourselves sinless people. Even a dumb @$$ knows there's fault and error I'm him


who said atheist dont "sin"?..anyway,most non believers dont even believe in that silly word.think about it,its a word probably made up by the church machine thousands of years ago to keep the herd in line.everyone sins everyday..just the believers are brainwashed into asking for forgiveness..(probably why religious people make up 90% of the prison population)but really at the end of the day who cares,just try to be a good person.


----------



## Mystro




----------



## ars!n

Mystro said:


>


You should change the caption to "Ladies loved Jesus cause they heard we was hung like this...."


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ars!n said:


> You should change the caption to "Ladies loved Jesus cause they heard we was hung like this...."



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## Mystro

ONE8SEVEN said:


> View attachment 495890




:burn:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## playboi13

MaLosix6 said:


> Bro, let me ask you, are you in this thread to make peace or to break peace?? Because the bible teaches that God is love and that the devil is wicked and causes strife. So you are either of God or the devil...which is it? I mean this thread was started for christian brothers to check in but yet you checked in sounding off, so either you checked in with conviction wanting to reach out to the Lord but don't know how, or you just don't believe in the bible (which is the word of God) and therefore are of satin....find a bible and Read 1 JOHN: 4 To answer your questions above: (1.) Yes. the devil has been to hell and is one day going to return. (2.) Yes. Jesus Christ has come and will come again. (3.) Yes. We have the power of the Holy Spirit which lives inside of us through Christ Jesus! (4.) Yes. for we have been born again of the Holy Spirit and given the promise of eternal life in heaven through Christ Jesus... again it will tell you that we are greater in 1 JOHN 4:4 (5.) If you call the Love of God a scare tactic, then you haven't seen scarry yet! (6.) No. as a matter of fact, most of my family is catholic and i was raised catholic and like most catholics stuck on religion...now i am not religious but rather now i have a personal love relationship with Christ Jesus!! religion will just blind you from the truth which is Jesus Christ!...JOHN 14:6Seek the Lord because He loves you!....and really be thankful! God bless! :angel:


 Catholicism is Jesus' Church. Its the church He started. The Catholic mass is the same mass today that Jesus Christ gave to his disciples and people. Just like The Last Supper, we today can recieve the Body and Blood of Jesus Christ., just as Jesus' disciples did. its directly linked to Jesus Christ himself passed down over 2000 years of history. God said, one God, one Church. The Holy Sacraments of the Catholic Church are the same as they were. Baptism, Eucharist, and Confirmation. I was recently confirmed, in the exact same way as they did over 1000 years ago. And I am in no way blind to Jesus Christ.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

playboi13 said:


> Catholicism is Jesus' Church. Its the church He started. The Catholic mass is the same mass today that Jesus Christ gave to his disciples and people. Just like The Last Supper, we today can recieve the Body and Blood of Jesus Christ., just as Jesus' disciples did. its directly linked to Jesus Christ himself passed down over 2000 years of history. God said, one God, one Church. The Holy Sacraments of the Catholic Church are the same as they were. Baptism, Eucharist, and Confirmation. *I was recently confirmed, in the exact same way as they did over 1000 years ago.* And I am in no way blind to Jesus Christ.



was the pastor charged with rape or were u willing?


----------



## ars!n

ONE8SEVEN said:


> was the pastor charged with rape or were u willing?


heard he got a designer purse out of it


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ars!n said:


> heard he got a designer purse out of it


even poses for pics with it


----------



## ars!n

ONE8SEVEN said:


> even poses for pics with it
> 
> View attachment 495944


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## playboi13

ONE8SEVEN said:


> even poses for pics with it
> View attachment 495944


like a boss


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

playboi13 said:


> like a boss


wahahahahaha


----------



## ars!n

playboi13 said:


> like a bitch


that seems to be a bit more accurate


----------



## OMAR TRECE

48rag said:


> SORRY GUYS LOWRIDING IS ABOUT " SWITCH AND BITCHES " not god


POST A PIC THEN TALK ABOUT CARS


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## Meskin




----------



## be thankful




----------



## 214Tex

I'm so glad I get to choose 
:nicoderm: *:yes:


----------



## jvasquez

Sup Mando? How you been homeboy?

GOD bless you brothers. Come check out the website. www.forgivenmcc.org. Playing some cool music and videos. I come on every Tuesday night at 9pm central time. Check it out some time. 

To the vatos still talking down, GOD Bless. No one can change your mind, but GOD can change your life. Just gotta be ready to put down the pride and take off the mask thinking your too cool or to tough to let anyone speak to your heart. That's where change happens first. I remember the kids at school always making fun of others because they believe in Jesus or go to church....some people never grow up. Nobody's perfect, so if you're looking at another minister and using them as your guide for Christianity, you already messed up. JESUS is our example. HE won't be mocked either. 

It's all good. GOD still loves you and so will I. GOD won't let you say HE didn't send people to try to help you Homie.

FORGIVEN Ministry Car Club
Have a blessed weekend Homies!!


----------



## be thankful

jvasquez said:


> Sup Mando? How you been homeboy?
> 
> GOD bless you brothers. Come check out the website. www.forgivenmcc.org. Playing some cool music and videos. I come on every Tuesday night at 9pm central time. Check it out some time.
> 
> To the vatos still talking down, GOD Bless. No one can change your mind, but GOD can change your life. Just gotta be ready to put down the pride and take off the mask thinking your too cool or to tough to let anyone speak to your heart. That's where change happens first. I remember the kids at school always making fun of others because they believe in Jesus or go to church....some people never grow up. Nobody's perfect, so if you're looking at another minister and using them as your guide for Christianity, you already messed up. JESUS is our example. HE won't be mocked either.
> 
> It's all good. GOD still loves you and so will I. GOD won't let you say HE didn't send people to try to help you Homie.
> 
> FORGIVEN Ministry Car Club
> Have a blessed weekend Homies!!


what about people who have "outgrown" the fairytales and scare tactics,and a living a great life without the chains of religion?..are they bad people because they do not believe in what you believe?...are the child butt rapist priest good people?..im sure you do not have magical powers,and are not living a better life than any non-believer...ask yourself,would you kill for jesus?..do you even know the answer?:ugh:


----------



## 214Tex

Oh sweet jealousy:wave:





Lack of discipline


----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## El Caballo

Don't understand all the hate here.  Does blasting people's faith make you any better?


----------



## FirmeJoe




----------



## be thankful

El Caballo said:


> Don't understand all the hate here. Does blasting people's faith make you any better?


does it bother you when people blast all the faiths or just yours?


----------



## be thankful

ONE8SEVEN said:


> View attachment 497577


this ones a classic example of hypocrisy at its finest...just like.."money is the root of all evil,so give it to the church"


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> Oh sweet jealousy:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of discipline


..whats to be jealous of???..oh man,i gotta hear this one.


----------



## be thankful

It always amazes me how many times this God orders the killing of innocent people even after the Ten Commandments said _“Thou shall not kill”_. For example, God kills 70,000 innocent people because David ordered a census of the people (1 Chronicles 21). God also orders the destruction of 60 cities so that the Israelites can live there. He orders the killing of all the men, women, and children of each city, and the looting of all of value (Deuteronomy 3). He orders another attack and the killing of _“all the living creatures of the city: men and women, young, and old, as well as oxen sheep, and asses”_ (Joshua 6). In Judges 21, He orders the murder of all the people of Jabesh-gilead, except for the virgin girls who were taken to be forcibly raped and married. When they wanted more virgins, God told them to hide alongside the road and when they saw a girl they liked, kidnap her and forcibly rape her and make her your wife! Just about every other page in the Old Testament has God killing somebody! In 2 Kings 10:18-27, God orders the murder of all the worshipers of a different god in their very own church! In total God kills 371,186 people directly and orders another 1,862,265 people murdered.

The God of the Bible also allows slavery, including selling your own daughter as a sex slave (Exodus 21:1-11), child abuse (Judges 11:29-40 and Isaiah 13:16), and bashing babies against rocks (Hosea 13:16 & Psalms 137:9).


----------



## El Caballo

be thankful said:


> does it bother you when people blast all the faiths or just yours?


I didn't say mine, just faith.

The quote about money is used and abused, it is the love of money that is evil.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you

and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.

Jeremiah 29:11 :angel:


----------



## jvasquez

Amen.


----------



## jvasquez

*2 Timothy 2:23*
But *foolish* and unlearned questions avoid, knowing that they do gender strifes.


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## Meskin




----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> It always amazes me how God Loves Me but yet orders the killing of innocent people even after the Ten Commandments said _“Thou shall not kill”_. For example, God kills 70,000 innocent people because David ordered a census of the people (1 Chronicles 21). God also orders the destruction of 60 cities so that the Israelites can live there. He orders the killing of all the men, women, and children of each city, and the looting of all of value (Deuteronomy 3). He orders another attack and the killing of _“all the living creatures of the city: men and women, young, and old, as well as oxen sheep, and asses”_ (Joshua 6). In Judges 21, He orders the murder of all the people of Jabesh-gilead, except for the virgin girls who were taken to be forcibly raped and married. When they wanted more virgins, God told them to hide alongside the road and when they saw a girl they liked, kidnap her and forcibly rape her and make her your wife! Just about every other page in the Old Testament has God killing somebody! In 2 Kings 10:18-27, God orders the murder of all the worshipers of a different god in their very own church! In total God kills 371,186 people directly and orders another 1,862,265 people murdered.
> 
> The God of the Bible also allows slavery, including selling your own daughter as a sex slave (Exodus 21:1-11), child abuse (Judges 11:29-40 and Isaiah 13:16), and bashing babies against rocks (Hosea 13:16 & Psalms 137:9).


----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## be thankful

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you
> 
> and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.
> 
> Jeremiah 29:11 :angel:


i know you are a GODBOT,but instead of quoting from a book,can you speak from your mind sometime?..god gave you a brain right?.


----------



## be thankful

jvasquez said:


> *2 Timothy 2:23*
> But *foolish* and unlearned questions avoid, knowing that they do gender strifes.


why dont you ever quote from the koran?..because you werent spoonfed the koran,thats why!..remember..you dont pick a religion..it picks you!...make sense?


----------



## be thankful

El Caballo said:


> I didn't say mine, just faith.
> 
> The quote about money is used and abused, it is the love of money that is evil.


why do you think faith is good?..if the love of money is evil..why does the church always lust for money? funny how they are tax exempt,but are run like a business.:dunno:


----------



## El Caballo

be thankful said:


> why do you think faith is good?..if the love of money is evil..why does the church always lust for money? funny how they are tax exempt,but are run like a business.:dunno:


Without getting into a bunch of personal stuff you wouldn't want to hear, it has helped me and many people I know. There was a time when I thought it just didn't apply to the real world and the BS that I was going through. Also I have seen the good works of the church and later came to participate myself, locally and overseas. Every journey in faith is personal and unique, just as I am sure you have your personal reasons for not liking religion, I have mine. I chose to be religious, I put down what I considered to be a burden a while ago, all of my anger and hate. It changed me for the good, that is my experience.

As for money, it is a tool, just like the ratchet set out in the garage. Reality dictates that people need it to keep a roof over their heads and food in the belly. Churches aren't any different.

I hope that helps some.


----------



## El Caballo

Christianity recognizes the Old Testament as the prophesy of the coming of Christ. The new covenant with God was embodied with Jesus, He can be found in the New Testament. I could give you the catechism explaining everything but you seem to be smart enough to do your own research, plus I have a sore throat and am generally pooped right now.


----------



## 66LOW

:wave: Rejoice in the Lord always'


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

El Caballo said:


> Christianity recognizes the Old Testament as the prophesy of the coming of Christ. The new covenant with God was embodied with Jesus, He can be found in the New Testament. I could give you the catechism explaining everything but you seem to be smart enough to do your own research, *plus I have a sore throat and am generally pooped right now*.


kinda ****..... :burn:


----------



## El Caballo

LOL, if that is what came to your mind first then it says more about you than me.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

El Caballo said:


> LOL, if that is what came to your mind first then it says more about you than me.


im not the one supporting an organization that molests children and covers it up

:dunno:


----------



## be thankful

El Caballo said:


> Without getting into a bunch of personal stuff you wouldn't want to hear, it has helped me and many people I know. There was a time when I thought it just didn't apply to the real world and the BS that I was going through. Also I have seen the good works of the church and later came to participate myself, locally and overseas. Every journey in faith is personal and unique, just as I am sure you have your personal reasons for not liking religion, I have mine. I chose to be religious, I put down what I considered to be a burden a while ago, all of my anger and hate. It changed me for the good, that is my experience.
> 
> As for money, it is a tool, just like the ratchet set out in the garage. Reality dictates that people need it to keep a roof over their heads and food in the belly. Churches aren't any different.
> 
> I hope that helps some.


well at least you are speaking your mind,and not shoving 2,000 year old scriptures down everyones throat.i do believe the church has done good things for you,but what about humanity as a whole??.corruption,brainwashing,child indoctrination,child molestation,bigotry and deception..so would you be part of a car club like this?


----------



## Meskin




----------



## El Caballo

be thankful said:


> well at least you are speaking your mind,and not shoving 2,000 year old scriptures down everyones throat.i do believe the church has done good things for you,but what about humanity as a whole??.corruption,brainwashing,child indoctrination,child molestation,bigotry and deception..so would you be part of a car club like this?


I'm not alone in having been aided by the church and as far as being part of the structure of the church, I am convinced they mean well for all. The problems you are talking about are bad people using a good organization for their own ends. There are charities, businesses, governments, car clubs, etc. that are in and of themselves good organizations, somebody is going to use that and will tarnish the image of everyone involved. I was an altar boy back in the day for seven years, never once approached, cajoled, or touched in any way, shape, or form. Personally, I'm all for castration of any sex offender, they simply cannot be fixed. I'd buy a carton of smokes every month and be sure Father McFeely's celly got them and gave the pedo a few reminders every month of why he was there. Not very nice of me, but hey... 

My relationship with God is mine and I'm not inclined to let what other people do get between me and God. I appreciate the fact that I can talk to you about this and that you haven't dismissed what I have said out of hand and its been civil. Thanks.


----------



## Meskin

El Caballo said:


> I'm not alone in having been aided by the church and as far as being part of the structure of the church, I am convinced they mean well for all. The problems you are talking about are bad people using a good organization for their own ends. There are charities, businesses, governments, car clubs, etc. that are in and of themselves good organizations, somebody is going to use that and will tarnish the image of everyone involved.


I wonder if this includes atheists:dunno: 

Just sayin....


----------



## Chicity

God is good 100 everyone


----------



## El Caballo

Meskin said:


> I wonder if this includes atheists:dunno:
> 
> Just sayin....


Yes. There are good people who are atheists. Having faith in God is not the only requirement for being a good person.


----------



## be thankful

El Caballo said:


> I'm not alone in having been aided by the church and as far as being part of the structure of the church, I am convinced they mean well for all. The problems you are talking about are bad people using a good organization for their own ends. There are charities, businesses, governments, car clubs, etc. that are in and of themselves good organizations, somebody is going to use that and will tarnish the image of everyone involved. I was an altar boy back in the day for seven years, never once approached, cajoled, or touched in any way, shape, or form. Personally, I'm all for castration of any sex offender, they simply cannot be fixed. I'd buy a carton of smokes every month and be sure Father McFeely's celly got them and gave the pedo a few reminders every month of why he was there. Not very nice of me, but hey...
> 
> My relationship with God is mine and I'm not inclined to let what other people do get between me and God. I appreciate the fact that I can talk to you about this and that you haven't dismissed what I have said out of hand and its been civil. Thanks.


spoken like a true gentleman.do you think if you were born in a different country you would just have a relationship with another god?..i think a god picks you,you dont pick the god (usually the same god that is spoonfed to you as a child)..so in a nutshell you are saying (insert magical name here) has helped you through bad times (very typical story).sort of like a "crutch"...just like nicotine,alcohol,drugs etc are a crutch too right?..why do you think people do drugs,shoot,stab,rape and murder then "find" gawd,ask for forgiveness..and they get a clean slate?..what about the victims?..does this sound right?..religion is kind of like a bad diet that is easy to stick to..but with no real results.


----------



## be thankful

Top Ten Signs You're a Fundamentalist Christian

10 - You vigorously deny the existence of thousands of gods claimed by other religions, but feel outraged when someone denies the existence of yours.

9 - You feel insulted and "dehumanized" when scientists say that people evolved from other life forms, but you have no problem with the Biblical claim that we were created from dirt.
... 
8 - You laugh at polytheists, but you have no problem believing in a Triune God.

7 - Your face turns purple when you hear of the "atrocities" attributed to Allah, but you don't even flinch when hearing about how God/Jehovah slaughtered all the babies of Egypt in "Exodus" and ordered the elimination of entire ethnic groups in "Joshua" including women, children, and trees!

6 - You laugh at Hindu beliefs that deify humans, and Greek claims about gods sleeping with women, but you have no problem believing that the Holy Spirit impregnated Mary, who then gave birth to a man-god who got killed, came back to life and then ascended into the sky. And you have no problem voting for a man running for President that believes that he HIMSELF will be a god and live on the planet Kolub when he dies.

5 - You are willing to spend your life looking for little loopholes in the scientifically established age of Earth (few billion years), but you find nothing wrong with believing dates recorded by Bronze Age tribesmen sitting in their tents and guessing that Earth is a few generations old.

4 - You believe that the entire population of this planet with the exception of those who share your beliefs -- though excluding those in all rival sects -- will spend Eternity in an infinite Hell of Suffering. And yet consider your religion the most "tolerant" and "loving."

3 - While modern science, history, geology, biology, and physics have failed to convince you otherwise, some idiot rolling around on the floor speaking in "tongues" may be all the evidence you need to "prove" Christianity.

2 - You define 0.01% as a "high success rate" when it comes to answered prayers. You consider that to be evidence that prayer works. And you think that the remaining 99.99% FAILURE was simply the will of God.

1 - You actually know a lot less than many atheists and agnostics do about the Bible, Christianity, and church history -- but still call yourself a Christian...


----------



## jvasquez

So why you vatos keep coming in here posting stuff not related to this thread? Gracias.

www.forgivenmcc.org


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> Top Ten Signs You're a Fundamentalist Christian
> 
> 10 - You vigorously deny the existence of thousands of gods claimed by other religions, but feel outraged when someone denies the existence of yours.
> 
> 9 - You feel insulted and "dehumanized" when scientists say that people evolved from other life forms, but you have no problem with the Biblical claim that we were created from dirt.
> ...
> 8 - You laugh at polytheists, but you have no problem believing in a Triune God.
> 
> 7 - Your face turns purple when you hear of the "atrocities" attributed to Allah, but you don't even flinch when hearing about how God/Jehovah slaughtered all the babies of Egypt in "Exodus" and ordered the elimination of entire ethnic groups in "Joshua" including women, children, and trees!
> 
> 6 - You laugh at Hindu beliefs that deify humans, and Greek claims about gods sleeping with women, but you have no problem believing that the Holy Spirit impregnated Mary, who then gave birth to a man-god who got killed, came back to life and then ascended into the sky. And you have no problem voting for a man running for President that believes that he HIMSELF will be a god and live on the planet Kolub when he dies.
> 
> 5 - You are willing to spend your life looking for little loopholes in the scientifically established age of Earth (few billion years), but you find nothing wrong with believing dates recorded by Bronze Age tribesmen sitting in their tents and guessing that Earth is a few generations old.
> 
> 4 - You believe that the entire population of this planet with the exception of those who share your beliefs -- though excluding those in all rival sects -- will spend Eternity in an infinite Hell of Suffering. And yet consider your religion the most "tolerant" and "loving."
> 
> 3 - While modern science, history, geology, biology, and physics have failed to convince you otherwise, some idiot rolling around on the floor speaking in "tongues" may be all the evidence you need to "prove" Christianity.
> 
> 2 - You define 0.01% as a "high success rate" when it comes to answered prayers. You consider that to be evidence that prayer works. And you think that the remaining 99.99% FAILURE was simply the will of God.
> 
> 1 - You actually know a lot less than many atheists and agnostics do about the Bible, Christianity, and church history -- but still call yourself a Christian...


Whats your point in waisting your time typing this homie once your with the lord jesus christ theres no turning back and no non believer is going to tell us what to believe in or wy not to believe all i can say is i know the LORD and he keeps me on my feet every day GOD IS GOOD


----------



## Llerenas1960s

And also you keep saying spoon fed this and that savez ke if your a grown man you make your own choices


----------



## be thankful

jvasquez said:


> So why you vatos keep coming in here posting stuff not related to this thread? Gracias.
> 
> www.forgivenmcc.org


 probably because its a public forum?..if i quote (yawn)bible versuses,will that make you feel all warm and fuzzy?


----------



## be thankful

ok..since some of you are getting buttsore,i will leave you guys alone for awhile.too bad none of you would debate me (besides maybe el caballo)..and who knows you might even of learn something?.so make sure you follow the bible,go to church every sunday,and god forbid..no sinning or tattoos (leviticus 19:28)...may the force be with you,and godless...i mean god bless.:wave:


----------



## El Caballo

Later man. 

He may not read this, but all I have to say is that I appreciate he has asked questions and asked me to question what I believe. Atheists like to cling to the OT as their justification for everything and don't seem to delve into the NT. If they did then they would have to question the way they think. There is nothing to be afraid of there and it offers up hope. The whole point of being a Christian is to be Christ-like, not Christ, meaning following the ways of, and acting like Jesus did. I'd like for the atheists to understand that God loves them and waits for the joyous moment when they accept Him. You DO NOT have to be perfect to return to God and accept salvation, as a matter of fact, people who think so are heretical, commiting heresy. Just return the love and let God handle the rest. When I had my moment of rapture it changed me forever. I hope these guys will experience it as well, nothing like it. 

Forgiveness comes through repentance, you can't fake it 'til you make it there. I was raised in my faith and you have a point, it was by rote for me and that is why I left. As I got older and experienced life some, I decided to go back after having examined other faiths, even ones that are opposed to mine. I don't see it as a crutch, but a life plan. Just for the sake of argument, lets say I was wrong; at least I would had turned around what was an impending train wreck. But I don't think I'm wrong. 

be thankful has a point, when people come back with dogmatic responses and Bible verses, the atheist takes this as both a challenge and a uninspired answer. The followers of Christ here need to reflect Christ's example and welcome them, even if it hurts to read some of this stuff, even if one is then inspired to look again or even accept Christ, we have done our job.

Good one: ...may the force be with you,and godless...i mean god bless.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## 214Tex

be thankful said:


> ok..since some of you are getting buttsore,i will leave you guys alone for awhile.too bad none of you would debate me (besides maybe el caballo)..and who knows you might even of learn something?.so make sure you follow the bible,go to church every sunday,and god forbid..no sinning or tattoos (leviticus 19:28)...may the force be with you,and godless...i mean god bless.:wave:











Take your time dont hurry back !


----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## jvasquez

I think the point was made a while back that people coming in here changing the point of this thread. It's not off-topic. It's CHRISTIAN LOWRIDER CHECK-IN. Gracias. Have a good day godless...I mean GOD Bless.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

jvasquez said:


> I think the point was made a while back that people coming in here changing the point of this thread. It's not off-topic. It's CHRISTIAN LOWRIDER CHECK-IN. Gracias. Have a good day godless...I mean GOD Bless.


layitlow is off-topic


----------



## 66LOW

:h5:


----------



## Meskin

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


Oh sweet rejection!


Pray a little harder maybe next time:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## jvasquez

:inout:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel:


----------



## falcon65

REDEEMED CC PHOENIX AZ CHEKING IN ...GOD BLESS


----------



## 66LOW

:h5:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Thank you Lord for this amazing sunday!! :angel::angel:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## Mack10

*GOD IS GOOD!!!
*


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Mack10 said:


> *GOD IS GOOD!!!
> *


AMEN TO THAT PLAYA :angel::angel:


----------



## Ariztlan

*Xavier The X-Man's 10th Annual Cruise For The Cause Car Show August 11, 2012 Chula Vista, CA. 

OVERVIEW:* I put this show & shine together 10 years ago to help a little boy who desperately needed a bone marrow match . I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donating Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it has turned into a great CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had close to 25,000 people show up and over 535 vehicles registered. 

This is a PRE-REGISTRATION EVENT ONLY. Go online and register at www.Magic925.com 

We will be having a Beer garden this year brought to you by Chalada and the King of Beers. Bar opens at 10 a.m. Out of town riders are welcome and we will have trailer parking for you.

Also, I will be handing over the keys to a lucky winner of a *1963 Chevy Impala Super Sport*. You can enter to win online at www.Magic92.com or buy raffle tickets day of the show. The money from the raffle goes to help kids with cancer. Thanks for your support.

*FREE to the Public & Very Family Friendly!!! *


----------



## 66LOW

Mack10 said:


> *GOD IS GOOD!!!
> *


yes Sir... All the time =]


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## jvasquez

falcon65 said:


> REDEEMED CC PHOENIX AZ CHEKING IN ...GOD BLESS


AMEN!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

THANK YOU LORD FOR THIS BEAUTIFUL DAY :angel:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

:wave:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## jvasquez

Hey what's up brothers and sisters. FORGIVEN Ministry Car Club was featured in this new video that was released Tuesday, check it out and subscribe to the Homie Ceezy's Youtube channel. He has some good music on his mixtape. You can download it for FREE at www.forgivenmcc.org. 

GOD Bless!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

jvasquez said:


> Hey what's up brothers and sisters. FORGIVEN Ministry Car Club was featured in this new video that was released Tuesday, check it out and subscribe to the Homie Ceezy's Youtube channel. He has some good music on his mixtape. You can download it for FREE at www.forgivenmcc.org.
> 
> GOD Bless!!


Man that was tight!! :angel::angel:


----------



## jvasquez

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Man that was tight!! :angel::angel:


Praise GOD Homie. That was my Regal in the video and I also did all the recording and editing for this video. Be sure to check out the website for more about the ministry. www.forgivenmcc.org


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Amen!! You did a great job 

I know the Lord will continue to bless your ministry, it dont stop! :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

http://www.180movie.com/


----------



## NIMSTER64

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7y2KsU_dhwI#!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## 214Tex

jvasquez said:


> Hey what's up brothers and sisters. FORGIVEN Ministry Car Club was featured in this new video that was released Tuesday, check it out and subscribe to the Homie Ceezy's Youtube channel. He has some good music on his mixtape. You can download it for FREE at www.forgivenmcc.org.
> 
> GOD Bless!!


Nice:h5:

What's up with the Dallas video Sir?


----------



## jvasquez

214Tex said:


> Nice:h5:
> 
> What's up with the Dallas video Sir?


One day.......I'm already moving on some other big projects.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: THANK YOU LORD :angel:


----------



## Ariztlan

Superior Present's The 4th Annual Fiesta's Custom Car Show on September 15, 2012 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. Discount for Early Paid Registration. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Joe Castaneda at 520-827-0865 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## Richiecool69elka

:wave:...


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## hoppn cubanito

Just wanted to jump in and say hi to my fellow christian brothers . Im new to the lowrider scene still getting used to working on these cars.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

hoppn cubanito said:


> Just wanted to jump in and say hi to my fellow christian brothers . Im new to the lowrider scene still getting used to working on these cars.


Welcome Brother.GOD Bless.:nicoderm:...


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## and1

noth carolina in here give me jesus or give me death


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: BLESSINGS TO ALL THE RIDERS :angel:


----------



## Mr.Andres

what up everybody ? just checking in.:wave:


----------



## Royal Status 85

I AM G LAD TO SEE THAT THEIR ARE CRISTIAN CAR CLUBS OUT THEIR. I TO AM TRYING TO GET ONE STARTED BUT ITS HARD CAUSE NOT EVERY REFLECTS CHRIST LIKE THEY SHOULD AND THATS MOST IMPORTANT TO ME. GOD BLESS. KEEP REPIN


----------



## EmilioGorlami

:angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Royal Status 85 said:


> I AM G LAD TO SEE THAT THEIR ARE CRISTIAN CAR CLUBS OUT THEIR. I TO AM TRYING TO GET ONE STARTED BUT ITS HARD CAUSE NOT EVERY REFLECTS CHRIST LIKE THEY SHOULD AND THATS MOST IMPORTANT TO ME. GOD BLESS. KEEP REPIN


----------



## dat620

hello and greetings to all my christian brothers and sisters out there, ckin in from sticker city(phx az), props to Redeemed Car Club and all my fellow christian peeps in az, good to see every one holding it together out there, just stopped in to say hey, Praise GOD and keep the Faith, cked out this whole post/thread and am very pleased to see so many brothers and sisters out there, as one of my friends in Redeemed told me one time, the car/truck is just a tool, use it for the Glory of GOD to help all the lowriders see that we can Praise GOD and have the best cars/trucks out there. And to all remember, we are all bought with a price so Praise and Worship GOD with your body and your spirit for they are his, 1Cor6:20, Rev. Tom Yatarola from JESUS FAITH CENTER and JUST US MINIS Phx Az. GOD Bless to every one.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

dat620 said:


> hello and greetings to all my christian brothers and sisters out there, ckin in from sticker city(phx az), props to Redeemed Car Club and all my fellow christian peeps in az, good to see every one holding it together out there, just stopped in to say hey, Praise GOD and keep the Faith, cked out this whole post/thread and am very pleased to see so many brothers and sisters out there, as one of my friends in Redeemed told me one time, the car/truck is just a tool, use it for the Glory of GOD to help all the lowriders see that we can Praise GOD and have the best cars/trucks out there. And to all remember, we are all bought with a price so Praise and Worship GOD with your body and your spirit for they are his, 1Cor6:20, Rev. Tom Yatarola from JESUS FAITH CENTER and JUST US MINIS Phx Az. GOD Bless to every one.


AMEN Brother.GOD Bless....Welcome.:nicoderm:...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

dat620 said:


> hello and greetings to all my christian brothers and sisters out there, ckin in from sticker city(phx az), props to Redeemed Car Club and all my fellow christian peeps in az, good to see every one holding it together out there, just stopped in to say hey, Praise GOD and keep the Faith, cked out this whole post/thread and am very pleased to see so many brothers and sisters out there, as one of my friends in Redeemed told me one time, the car/truck is just a tool, use it for the Glory of GOD to help all the lowriders see that we can Praise GOD and have the best cars/trucks out there. And to all remember, we are all bought with a price so Praise and Worship GOD with your body and your spirit for they are his, 1Cor6:20, Rev. Tom Yatarola from JESUS FAITH CENTER and JUST US MINIS Phx Az. GOD Bless to every one.


:angel:


----------



## FirmeJoe

bump fo teh sheep


----------



## Dough_Boy

Ottawa Ontario Canada checkin' in Reppin Never Enough C.C and The Ottawa Church of God ... Be true and richeous in all you do and may the glory be to God


----------



## dat620

amen to you all in Canada, and yes always all the Glory goes to GOD, for with out him, none of this would be possible, Matt 19:26


----------



## G2G_Al

Gangs to Grace Car Club still holding it down. Showed 6 cars at Soboba IE Super Show, 5 cars placed! Thank You Jesus! We had a great fellowship!


----------



## jvasquez

Royal Status 85 said:


> I AM G LAD TO SEE THAT THEIR ARE CRISTIAN CAR CLUBS OUT THEIR. I TO AM TRYING TO GET ONE STARTED BUT ITS HARD CAUSE NOT EVERY REFLECTS CHRIST LIKE THEY SHOULD AND THATS MOST IMPORTANT TO ME. GOD BLESS. KEEP REPIN


With this area of Ministry, and just like most churches in America now a days, if you want to build a "BIG" ministry you will have to give people what they want. That will often times cause you to compromise your guidelines to make them happy and you will have to compromise The Gospel.

DON'T DO IT!!!

I'll tell you right now, no matter how hard you try, no matter what you do, if it's going to maintain the agenda of THE FATHER (Reaching people with The Gospel) it will remain in a "small" stage, but don't be discouraged. Not everyone will have your vision or motivation. You have to know when to draw the line and stand for The Gospel, not being a people pleasure and giving them what they want to hear just so you can "grow" the ministry.

In the end the only thing that matters is reaching people, if your more concerned with numbers or competition, you already have the wrong motivation and it's no longer about ministry, it's about being a bunch of Christians trying to compete with everyone else.

That's as real as I can keep it, because I've seen it for years. It all depends on what you want. GOD will send you the right people with the right heart. Be encouraged. If it's about ministry HE will help you.

If there is anything I can do to help in any way, let me know. 

GOD Bless!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dat620

hey all, just ckin in, keep the Faith n keep up with the Praise unto GOD, joshua 24:15 as for me and my house we will serve the Lord, amen...


----------



## jvasquez

Our website plays Christian Rap and Oldies all day and night if anyone wants to tune in and check it out. Hit us up and let us know if you want to hear something. GOD Bless!

www.forgivenmcc.org


----------



## dat620

good morning my brothers and sisters, how are all my family doing, we are holdin it up for JESUS here in phx az, jhn 1:1 in the begining was the word...and the word was JESUS thru him all things were made...he is the written and the spoken word, he is King of Kings and Lord of Lords, he is all Encompassing and all Glorious, and worthy of all our PRAISE, for soon every knee will bow and every tongue will confess, JESUS CHRIST IS LORD OF ALL...AMEN


----------



## jvasquez

dat620 said:


> good morning my brothers and sisters, how are all my family doing, we are holdin it up for JESUS here in phx az, jhn 1:1 in the begining was the word...and the word was JESUS thru him all things were made...he is the written and the spoken word, he is King of Kings and Lord of Lords, he is all Encompassing and all Glorious, and worthy of all our PRAISE, for soon every knee will bow and every tongue will confess, JESUS CHRIST IS LORD OF ALL...AMEN


AMEN!!


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## dat620

Good Morning, shouts out to all my christian homies, how is every one doin, the weather has cooled off a little bit here, gettin real tired of 100+ degree heat, i know, i know, i live in az, n yea you would think after bein here most of my life i might be used to it, NO WAY, i don't care if it's a dry heat or not, it's been real bad, and the humidity from the monsoons don't help much either, but besides all that, GOD Bless to you all, n have a great friday, all Praise and Worship unto GOD on high...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dat620

hey all, just ckin in, how was every ones week end, finally got some time to work on the project truck, days n nites are coolin of here finally!!! GOD Bless to you all, n have a great day.


----------



## dat620

HEY WHERE IS EVERY ONE, just ckin in, GOD Bless to u all


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

dat620 said:


> HEY WHERE IS EVERY ONE, just ckin in, GOD Bless to u all


:h5: God bless you too! :angel:


----------



## omar.soto96

god bless u all...:drama:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

omar.soto96 said:


> god bless u all...:drama:


:angel:


----------



## dat620

GOOD MORNING AND HELLO TO ALL MY CHRISTIAN BROS N SIS'S OUT THERE HAVE A VERY BLESSED DAY, AND AS ALWAYS ALL GLORY AND HONOR TO GOD ON HIGH....AMEN


----------



## 66LOW

:cheesy:


----------



## dat620

hey all, hope every one had a blessed week end, have a fantastic week n remember work as if you were workin for the LORD, cause you are...Amen


----------



## dat620

GOOD MORNING TO ALL, HAVE A VERY BLESSED DAY, AND ENJOY, fOR THIS IS THE DAY THAT THE LORD HAS MADE AND WE ARE GLAD AND REJOICING IN IT...AMEN


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## dat620

GOOD MORNING ALL, HAVE A GREAT FRIDAY N REMEMBER TO PRAISE GOD IN ALL U DO, AMEN


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

dat620 said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL, HAVE A GREAT FRIDAY N REMEMBER TO PRAISE GOD IN ALL U DO, AMEN


Amen! :angel:


----------



## jvasquez

Amen. Sup Homies?


----------



## 66LOW

:drama:


----------



## dat620

hey whats up y'all, shouts out to all my bros and sis's, had a great week end, got alot accomplished on my project truck, killed the "honey do list" n had a great service yesterday at church, couldn't ask for any thing better, oh yea and the weather cooled off out here, GOD Bless all


----------



## Big Papi

I live in Murrieta, California and I would like to know if there are any Christian lowrider clubs in or near my area. Thanks and God bless.


----------



## dat620

WELL, ACCORDING TO THE NEWS ON FOX 10 THE WEATHER IS SUPPOSED TO START DIPPIN DOWN INTO THE 90'S, BOUT TIME, NOW I CAN START WORKIN ON THE TRUCKS IN THE EVENING TIME, ALL GLORY AND HONOR TO GOD ON HIGH, C'MON PEEPS START CKIN IN, LETS KEEP THIS THREAD GOIN...AMEN


----------



## dat620

back to the top, got some more work done on the project truck, weather is cooling off here a bit, evenings are gettin nicer, all glory and honor unto GOD, for his mercy endures forever, amen...


----------



## dat620

it's friday and it's a brand new day, not like any other day, for this is the day that the LORD has made and i am glad and rejoicing in it, GOD Bless all...


----------



## jvasquez

Amen. :inout:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Praise Jesus! :angel:


----------



## dat620

AMEN...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dat620

good morning all, hey its friday eve, woo hoo, lets give all honor and glory unto GOD for it is our duty to do so, for he so loved the world that he gave himself for us...amen


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

dat620 said:


> good morning all, hey its friday eve, woo hoo, lets give all honor and glory unto GOD for it is our duty to do so, for he so loved the world that he gave himself for us...amen


:angel:


----------



## dat620

WELL Y'ALL ITS FRIDAY, THANK GOD FOR ANOTHER PRODUCTIVE WEEK AT WORK AND HOME, REMEMBER IN ALL YOU DO, DO IT AS IF YOU WERE DOING IT FOR GOD, BECAUSE YOU ARE, AND HAVE A GREAT WEEK END EVERY ONE...GOD BLESS


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## dat620

nice regal, i'm diggin the cross on the grill, man i miss my regal...GOD Bless..


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

jvasquez said:


>


----------



## G2G_Al

Big Papi said:


> I live in Murrieta, California and I would like to know if there are any Christian lowrider clubs in or near my area. Thanks and God bless.


Gangs To Grace Car Club is Based out of the IE.


----------



## dat620

good morning all, have a very Blessed day, n remember to always give Praise unto GOD on high, for he is worthy of all our Praise and Worship...amen...


----------



## dat620

WOW, is this ever the slowest i've seen this thread and i've only been on this site for bout a month, GOD Bless every one, have a great day, PRAISE GOD!!!!


----------



## OG_HOODLUM

Whats up brother "LOWRIDERS" please take a look at my post on "LOWRIDER" politics and help slove common goals as "LOWRIDERS" We need your support "God Bless You All


----------



## Ariztlan

Q-Vo Everyone I hope all is well. Here is a few picks I took from the United Car Show this month with Redeemed Car Club. God Bless and have a great day.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

:wave:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

VOTE YES ON PROP 34. THIS WILL STOP THE DEATH PENALTY IN CALIFORNIA.


VOTE YES ON PROP 36. THIS WILL REFORM THE 3 STRIKES LAW BRINGING BACK EVERYONE THAT GOTVSTRUCK OUT ON MINOR PETTY THEFT CHARGES, OR MINOR DRUG OFFENSES. REHABILITATION, NOT LIFE IN PRISON.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Ariztlan said:


> Q-Vo Everyone I hope all is well. Here is a few picks I took from the United Car Show this month with Redeemed Car Club. God Bless and have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 556017
> View attachment 556021


Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## dat620

hey every one have a Blessed week end and remember to Praise GOD in all you do...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

dat620 said:


> hey every one have a Blessed week end and remember to Praise GOD in all you do...


Amen! :angel:


----------



## dat620

HEY ALL, IT'S MONDAY, HAVE A BLESSED WEEK, N DO EVERY THING AS IF DOIN IT UNTO THE LORD, CAUSE YOU ARE...


----------



## dat620

two for tuesday, GOD Bless to all n pay it forward to some one, help those that need help, have compassion on all others and remember to love all as u love yourself, amen..


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

BLESSINGS TO ALL THE RIDERS :angel:


----------



## dat620

ITS HUMP DAY, MIDDLE OF THE WEEK WORKIN HARD, OR HARDLY WORKIN, EITHER WAY GIVIN ALL THE GLORY AND HONOR UP UNTO GOD!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:rimshot::rimshot::angel::rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## dat620

IT'S FRIDAY EVE(THURSDAY AFTERNOON), GETTIN READY FOR THE WEEK END, GIVIN ALL THE GLORY UNTO GOD, FOR WITH HIM ALL THINGS ARE POSSIBLE, AMEN..


----------



## dat620

it's friday, have a great weekend to every one, and my the good Lord Bless you n yours in all u do, amen


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshotRAISE :angel: JESUS:rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## dat620

hey every one, hope ya'll had a good monday, mine was great and now it's time to leave the office and fight the traffic to get home, have a Blessed evening, catch ya'll tomorrow...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dat620

rise n shine, the Lord GOD has Blessed us with another beautiful day, n say a prayer for those that are devistated from the hurricane sandy, Lord i lift up all those that have suffered loses at the hands of the storm and that u let them know u are there with them to help them thru...amen


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

dat620 said:


> rise n shine, the Lord GOD has Blessed us with another beautiful day, n say a prayer for those that are devistated from the hurricane sandy, Lord i lift up all those that have suffered loses at the hands of the storm and that u let them know u are there with them to help them thru...amen


Amen! :angel:


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> rise n shine, the Lord GOD has Blessed us with another beautiful day, n say a prayer for those that are devistated from the hurricane sandy, Lord i lift up all those that have suffered loses at the hands of the storm and that u let them know u are there with them to help them thru...amen


first off,since "nothing fails like prayer",why dont you just donate some money to the hurricane relief funds instead?..second,since people have died,thousands are homeless & nation wide devestation,how come the "all mighty" lord couldnt just prevent it in the first place?..c'mon,is he just weak..or a just a jerk..please explain..i would love to hear this one,


----------



## dat620

first of all, whether you believe it or not prayer does work, n second i/we my self and my church have donated to the relief funds to help victims and do send material items also, and third quit hiding behind your illusion of false belief, i'm not up in your face about how you feel or believe, so get out of mine, you believe what you want and so will i, that is called choice, and we are all given that option in all we do, we all choose right or wrong every day, and why does it bother you so much if we chose to believe in GOD and you don't, let it be and just go on your merry way and enjoy your life as i enjoy mine, and as far as you believin that GOD is weak or a jerk go look in a mirror and get over your self..peace


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> first off,since "nothing fails like prayer",why dont you just donate some money to the hurricane relief funds instead?..second,since people have died,thousands are homeless & nation wide devestation,how come the "all mighty" lord couldnt just prevent it in the first place?..c'mon,is he just weak..or a just a jerk..please explain..i would love to hear this one,


Tell us how you really feel... :wave::wave:
I assume you're a grown ass man so i would advise you to speak with a alot more respect about your Creator.
It sounds to me like you are angry at Him, it happens, specially when we dont understand why things like that hurricane occur and so many people get hurt.
If you read the Bible {i need to read more my self, im no Jimmy Swaggart} it talks about everything that is going on in the world today and its our sin that has brought us here,
we cant blame God for that, He gave us a mind so we can make our own decisions, believe or dont believe, its your choice. Its not that hard, we make it complicated when we choose not to believe and do things on our own instead of following His guidance. God uses those that are willing to serve Him and even those who are not, He touches peoples hearts and thats how He moves. Now that the storm passed and so many people need help, you are going to see His hand hard at work in the form of donations, volunteers, help, etc.. etc.. 
If we lived in a perfect world then He couldn't show off, everything would be a given. I guaratee you that atleast 98% of the people affected by the storm will be saying this... when they receive any kind of help they need... THANK GOD!!!!!! Thus giving GLORY to one and only Mighty Creator... God Bless You playa :biggrin: 
Keep It G... o.d! :angel:


----------



## dat620

AND TO ALL MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS AND SISTERS, HAVE A BLESSED DAY AND HONOR GOD IN ALL YOU DO, FOR HE IS WORTHY OF OUR PRAISE, AMEN


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> first off,since "nothing WORKS like prayer",why dont you just donate some money to the hurricane relief funds instead?..second,since people have died,thousands are homeless & nation wide devestation,how come the "all mighty" lord couldnt just prevent it in the first place?..c'mon,is he just weak..or a just a jerk..please explain..i would love to hear this one,


Pray to Him and ask Him to come into your heart and you will begin to see what you cant now. Just have faith in Him and remember faith is believing without seeing not seeing to believe, otherwise it would be too easy


----------



## dat620

AMEN, GOTTA HAVE FAITH TO BELIEVE, GO BY WHAT IS NOT SEEN, NOT BY WHAT IS SEEN, I HAVE WITNESSED PERSONALY FAMILY MEMBERS AND FRIENDS HEALED OF DECEASES AND THE DOCTORS SAYIN "WE DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED BUT" WELL I'M HERE TO TELL YOU PRAYER DOES WORK, BECAUSE THEY WERE ALL HEALED BY A MIRACLE, AND THERE IS NO SIGN OF THIER CANCER ANY WHERE IN THIER BODIES, AND THEY WERE ALL GIVIN A VERY SHORT TIME TO LIVE, AND ALL WERE SEEN BY SEVERAL DIFFERANT SPECIALISTS, SO PRAYER DOES WORK, YOU JUST HAVE TO BELIEVE IN WHAT YOU ARE PRAYING FOR...AND IF YOU DO PRAY AS CAROL CITY SUGGESTED DO SO WITH AN EXPECTING HEART AND MIND, DON'T GO BY WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO YOU OR OTHERS AROUND YOU, YOU CAN ONLY HELP YOURSELF FIRST THEN SHOW OTHERS WHAT THE LORD GOD HAS DONE FOR YOU AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT, HE DOES AND WILL ANSWER PRAYERS, JUST REMEBER TO ASK FOR WHAT YOU NEED NOT WHAT YOU WANT, GOD DOES NOT WORK ON YOUR TIME HE WORKS ON HIS, HE IS ALWAYS THERE AND ALWAYS SEE'S WHAT IS GOIN ON, I HOPE AND PRAY THAT SOME OF THIS OR ALL OF THIS HELPS, AND NO MATTER WHAT REMEMBER JESUS LOVES YOU AND SO DO I, ENJOY YOUR LIFE EITHER WAY, AND BY ALL MEANS IF YO WOULD LIKE TO DISCUSS MORE HIT ME UP IN A PM, I WILL ALWAYS BE GLAD TO TRY AND HELP...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

dat620 said:


> AMEN, GOTTA HAVE FAITH TO BELIEVE, GO BY WHAT IS NOT SEEN, NOT BY WHAT IS SEEN, I HAVE WITNESSED PERSONALY FAMILY MEMBERS AND FRIENDS HEALED OF DECEASES AND THE DOCTORS SAYIN "WE DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED BUT" WELL I'M HERE TO TELL YOU PRAYER DOES WORK, BECAUSE THEY WERE ALL HEALED BY A MIRACLE, AND THERE IS NO SIGN OF THIER CANCER ANY WHERE IN THIER BODIES, AND THEY WERE ALL GIVIN A VERY SHORT TIME TO LIVE, AND ALL WERE SEEN BY SEVERAL DIFFERANT SPECIALISTS, SO PRAYER DOES WORK, YOU JUST HAVE TO BELIEVE IN WHAT YOU ARE PRAYING FOR...AND IF YOU DO PRAY AS CAROL CITY SUGGESTED DO SO WITH AN EXPECTING HEART AND MIND, DON'T GO BY WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO YOU OR OTHERS AROUND YOU, YOU CAN ONLY HELP YOURSELF FIRST THEN SHOW OTHERS WHAT THE LORD GOD HAS DONE FOR YOU AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT, HE DOES AND WILL ANSWER PRAYERS, JUST REMEBER TO ASK FOR WHAT YOU NEED NOT WHAT YOU WANT, GOD DOES NOT WORK ON YOUR TIME HE WORKS ON HIS, HE IS ALWAYS THERE AND ALWAYS SEE'S WHAT IS GOIN ON, I HOPE AND PRAY THAT SOME OF THIS OR ALL OF THIS HELPS, AND NO MATTER WHAT REMEMBER JESUS LOVES YOU AND SO DO I, ENJOY YOUR LIFE EITHER WAY, AND BY ALL MEANS IF YO WOULD LIKE TO DISCUSS MORE HIT ME UP IN A PM, I WILL ALWAYS BE GLAD TO TRY AND HELP...


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> first of all, whether you believe it or not prayer does work, n second i/we my self and my church have donated to the relief funds to help victims and do send material items also, and third quit hiding behind your illusion of false belief, i'm not up in your face about how you feel or believe, so get out of mine, you believe what you want and so will i, that is called choice, and we are all given that option in all we do, we all choose right or wrong every day, and why does it bother you so much if we chose to believe in GOD and you don't, let it be and just go on your merry way and enjoy your life as i enjoy mine, and as far as you believin that GOD is weak or a jerk go look in a mirror and get over your self..peace


..sounds like a struck a nerve?..its ok,maybe your "faith" isnt as strong as you thought?..btw,dont inbox me with your brainless thoughts anymore,this is not a dating site..try gaychristiansingles.com....you might have better luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## dat620

the only nerve you struck is your own bad life decision to banter people about thier beliefs and way of life, as i stated before, have a nice life, and no it did not make me question myself, it made me question what happened to you that you are so stone hearted cold and so hateful to others, besides this post is for christian lowriders, not people that want to banter others for what they believe,if you dont lke how we treat each other or how we talk and bless each other then stay off this post, but again its your decision to do what ever you want to, and as far as your" gay" comments you must be that insecure that you need to banter and bully others who do not agree with you, and as for my faith it is stronger then you will ever know... as i stated earlier have a nice day and life...


----------



## dat620

hello all have a great day, and give all the glory unto GOD on high, and remember to pay it forward and show others that JESUS does love them, and so should we, no matter the cicumstances...amen


----------



## Bugsy 68

Good mornnig to all the brothers on this thread. Ive poped in and out of here from time to time to check out whats popin with other Christian riders. One thing i notice was every time i came in there was always someone on here bashing for the faith we have. So i never replied, but my hats off to you who stood your ground and came back with love and not hate. Its easy to get dragged into the world and fall faster than we think. So it was a blessing to read all the comments you guys posted in responce to the neggitive remarks. GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## Richiecool69elka

He's Back....This Person comes here once in awhile to Start Stuff.Theres a couple of His Internet Tough Guys that come in here also and Start running there Mouths.Seems like these Guys have nothing better to do than Run there mouths.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

be thankful said:


> ..sounds like a struck a nerve?..its ok,maybe your "faith" isnt as strong as you thought?..btw,dont inbox me with your brainless thoughts anymore,this is not a dating site..try gaychristiansingles.com....you might have better luck...:thumbsup:


Seems Like The Only Nerve That was Struck was yours.By The Way How would you know about gaychristiansingles.com? Were you in there Looking?:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Richiecool69elka said:


> He's Back....This Person comes here once in awhile to Start Stuff.Theres a couple of His Internet Tough Guys that come in here also and Start running there Mouths.Seems like these Guys have nothing better to do than Run there mouths.


Its cool! let them keep coming back, they're thirsty for knowledge, but its easier to bash what we dont understand than to accept it but every dog has its day :angel:


----------



## Bugsy 68

R U talking about me????


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Bugsy 68 said:


> R U talking about me????


No Talking Bout Be Thankful


----------



## jvasquez

My Brother in CHRIST setting up to go out and help rebuild in the Upper East Coast. Check out the video. Do as you feel led to do.






www.hogmob.com
www.forgivenmcc.org


----------



## jvasquez

CHECK OUT THE LINK FOR THE EVENT:
[h=5]https://www.facebook.com/events/418469668218336/[/h]


----------



## dat620

GOOD DAY ALL, HOPE EVERY ONE HAS A BLESSED WEEK END, I WILL, MY GREAT NIECE IS COMING TO STAY WITH US AGAIN THIS WEEK END, AND SHE IS ALWAYS A BLESSING, REALLY ENJOY HAVIN A LITTLE ONE IN THE HOUSE AGAIN, AS MINE ARE FULL GROWN ADULTS AND MY GRAND DAUGHTER LIVES IN TEXAS WITH HER MOM, HAVE A GREAT WEEK END AND REMEMBER ALL GLORY AND HONOR UNTO GOD FOR HE IS EVER DESERVING OF OUR PRAISE, JER:17:7, BLESSED IS THE MAN WHO TRUSTS IN THE LORD AND WHOSE HOPE IS IN THE LORD, KEEP THE FAITH EVERY ONE, GOD BLESS YA'LL


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dat620

well ya'll it's monday, time to start off another great week in this life we've been Blessed with, enjoy and have a great day, matt 19:26 with man this is impossible, but with GOD all things are possible!!!


----------



## dadysgirl

Beautifully said


----------



## dadysgirl

Acts 2:38 I dare you to ask God to fill your soul with the Holy Ghost and to wash away your sins in the Baptism in Jesus Name, for all have sinned and come short. St. John 3 Chapter says that we must be born again to have life. St.John 3:16 says that God so loved the world that he gave his only begotten son so that we may have life. When we put on Christ, we have life and life more abundantly. How do I put on Christ, we must be BORN AGAIN of the water and spirit.


----------



## dat620

AMEN!!!


----------



## playboi13

Who knows who the first Christian was.


----------



## dat620

JESUS CHRIST, BECAUSE HE WAS BAPTISED BY WATER THEN THE DOVE OF THE HOLY SPIRIT DESENDED UPON HIM


----------



## playboi13

The Blessed Virgin Mary was the first when she accepted to be the mother of Gods only son Jesus Christ.


----------



## dat620

hope every one is havin a blessed day, mine started off good, then as time went on things started to happen, but as always all praise and honor and glory unto GOD, for with him all things are possible...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dat620

hey ya'll how's every one doin? it's thursday, weekend is almost here, have a Blessed day and do unto others as you would have them do unto you, put your best foot forward and keep steppin, GOD will get you thru it all, he never said it would be easy, he said he will take us thru, amen


----------



## dat620

tgif, thats right, tgif thank GOD it's friday, n every one have a blessed day, hope ya'll enjoy your week end, i know i will...praise GOD


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Thank you Lord for this beautiful morning!! Service was great, hope yall enjoyed it as well :angel::angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dat620

yep, had a great service and good fellowship afterwards, then went to the pastors house(my father in law) and had a great lunch, all in all had a great day...GOD bless all


----------



## playboi13

Yes , mass was great, its a beautiful thing to be able to have the exact same mass that Jesus Christ gave nearly 2thousand years ago.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

dat620 said:


> JESUS CHRIST, BECAUSE HE WAS BAPTISED BY WATER THEN THE DOVE OF THE HOLY SPIRIT DESENDED UPON HIM


jesus was a jew u simple fucker


----------



## dat620

n your point is? why has every thing got to evolve around every one using profanity to try and get a point accross, n who r u to say what i am, have u looked in a mirror lately, i know he was a jew, and yes he was born in bethlahem, and in the country of isreal, soooooo, what is ur point, the fact that u don't know or the fact that u think u know it all....have a great day


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

dat620 said:


> n your point is? why has every thing got to *evolve *around every one using profanity to try and get a point accross, n who r u to say what i am, have u looked in a mirror lately, i know he was a jew, and yes he was born in bethlahem, and in the country of isreal, soooooo, what is ur point, the fact that u don't know or the fact that u think u know it all....have a great day


thought u christians didnt believe in that devil talk?


----------



## dat620

cmon, lets be adult about this, why do you want to revert back to childish word games, look up evolve in the dictionary, n i bet it has several meanings, besides what has my or any one elses personal beliefs got to do with you, the thread is titled christain lowriders, if you want to banter some one why not pick on the project rides thread or on the club registration thread, or i know, it's because we don't believe in the same things as you do, correct, have i ever said any thng to you or" preached" to you about my beliefs i don't think so, my suggestion is to you" grow up" n become an adult and quit tryin to banter, bully, degrade or what ever else you want to call it, those that believe differant than u...again have a great day...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

dat620 said:


> cmon, lets be adult about this, why do you want to revert back to childish word games, look up evolve in the dictionary, n i bet it has several meanings, besides what has my or any one elses personal beliefs got to do with you, the thread is titled christain lowriders, if you want to banter some one why not pick on the project rides thread or on the club registration thread, or i know, it's because we don't believe in the same things as you do, correct, have i ever said any thng to you or" preached" to you about my beliefs i don't think so, my suggestion is to you" grow up" n become an adult and quit tryin to banter, bully, degrade or what ever else you want to call it, those that believe differant than u...again have a great day...


no.


----------



## dat620

to all my brothers and sisters out there, today is two for tuesday, remember to pay it forward and help and bless some one, GOD bless and have a great day...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=6zgb9TSfcNo


----------



## dat620

hey all, it's hump day, middle of the week, hope every one has a great day, GOD bless all, don't work to hard, but always work as if your doin it for the Lord, cause you are...


----------



## playboi13

R ther any cursillistas in here, De Colores, I just got done working my fifth cursillo and sponsoring another candidate.. as always it was a beatiful experience.. very touching and strengthened my faith.


----------



## dat620

hey all, it's friday, how you all doin, i'm lookin forward to the week end how bout you, psa 19:10 more to be desired are GOD's laws than gold...food for thought..have a blessed week end, i know i will.


----------



## G2G_Al

I am Thankful this week that I am not the same old person, I have been washed by the blood of the Lamb. Been on this journey of Grace since '93. Thank you Jesus! What are you Thankful for this week?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

G2G_Al said:


> I am Thankful this week that I am not the same old person, I have been washed by the blood of the Lamb. Been on this journey of Grace since '93. Thank you Jesus! What are you Thankful for this week?


Amen Brother


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dat620

thankful for the love and mercy of our Lord JESUS CHRIST, 1cor620, u were bought with a price, therefore honor GOD with your spirit n body for they are his...amen


----------



## playboi13

Cool fact... what is modernly known as a printer/ copyingmachine was invented or helped in inventing by a Catholic man in the early 15th century for the purpose of printing the Bible.. previous to which Catholic monks dedicated their lives to hand scribe the Bible in order to spread the Word of God..


----------



## dat620

WOW, good to know, thx


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## hueyblack

Hello to all the Christian Lowriders.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone by the way.


----------



## dat620

hope every one had a great holiday, n remembered to thank the Lord GOD for every thing we have, i had an enjoyable weekend, spent alot of time with the family, got to hang with some cousins i haven't seen for some time n really enjoyed the family get togethers...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dat620

GOD's timeless message of hope is waiting to be received, enjoy the holidays and remember why we celebrate them...


----------



## dat620

matt 25:6, at midnite a cry went out, the bridegroom cometh, are you ready like the 5 ladies that were prepared, or are you not ready like the other 5 ladies, for he cometh when no man knows...food for thought, pass it on...


----------



## jvasquez

www.utmost.org

One of the best daily devotionals you will read. GOD Bless.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT !


----------



## dat620

WOO HOO it's FRIDAY, any one got any plans for the week end, col 3:12, put on tender mercies, kindness, humility, meekness, longsuffering, and remember to thank GOD for all you do...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dat620

good morning all, hope every one had a Blessed week end, i did, n got alot done on my project truck and around the house, mrk 10:27, with GOD all things are possible, we also had a very good service at our church, GOD Bless all, have a great day and week..


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## be thankful

playboi13 said:


> Cool fact... what is modernly known as a printer/ copyingmachine was invented or helped in inventing by a Catholic man in the early 15th century for the purpose of printing the Bible.. previous to which Catholic monks dedicated their lives to hand scribe the Bible in order to spread the Word of God..


cool fact....the internet,facebook and IPHONE,were all created by atheist..you all use these daily,yet none are mentioned in the bible???can you say "HYPOCRITES"? 
cool fact...dinosaurs are never mentioned in the bible either...but most X-tians believe they existed??...
cool fact..you are probably share the same religious beliefs as your parents..


----------



## dat620

well lets see, in the bible it states, the end is near when knowledge increases( ie, internet, telephone, television) and it spreads world wide, dinosaurs i will find out when i die and go to heaven, and my parents are catholic, i'm a christian minister, so 1 out of 3 isn't bad, now your point is? why you do keep denying that GOD exists and keep tryin to banter those that believe differant than you, do i get up in your face with all this smack you post on here, or do any of the other believers do it to you, no i don't think so, just get on with your life and so will we, and when the end comes we will all see whats what, and do us all a favor, grow up and become a real adult, and quit tryin to play these childish games just to see who you can offend, because it's really gettin old, do you still live your life as if your in grade school pickin on those that are differant than you, or do you not know any better, that is one reason this world is so messed up, because people are mislead into thinking that those that are differant then them are wierd or strange, very wrong attitude to have... just accept things as they are, we believe in GOD and you don't thats all there is to it.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

be thankful said:


> cool fact....the internet,facebook and IPHONE,were all created by atheist..you all use these daily,yet none are mentioned in the bible???can you say "HYPOCRITES"?
> cool fact...dinosaurs are never mentioned in the bible either...but most X-tians believe they existed??...
> cool fact..you are probably share the same religious beliefs as your parents..


dont respond to that guy, his car looks like a purse


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

dat620 said:


> well lets see, in the bible it states, the end is near when knowledge increases( ie, internet, telephone, television) and it spreads world wide, dinosaurs i will find out when i die and go to heaven, and my parents are catholic, i'm a christian minister, so 1 out of 3 isn't bad, now your point is? why you do keep denying that GOD exists and keep tryin to banter those that believe differant than you, do i get up in your face with all this smack you post on here, or do any of the other believers do it to you, no i don't think so, just get on with your life and so will we, and when the end comes we will all see whats what, and do us all a favor, grow up and become a real adult, and quit tryin to play these childish games just to see who you can offend, because it's really gettin old, do you still live your life as if your in grade school pickin on those that are differant than you, or do you not know any better, that is one reason this world is so messed up, because people are mislead into thinking that those that are differant then them are wierd or strange, very wrong attitude to have... just accept things as they are, we believe in GOD and you don't thats all there is to it.


there is only 1 true God, have you been touched by his noodly appendage?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> cool fact....the internet,facebook and IPHONE,were all created by atheist..you all use these daily,yet none are mentioned in the bible???can you say "HYPOCRITES"?
> cool fact...dinosaurs are never mentioned in the bible either...but most X-tians believe they existed??...
> cool fact..you are probably share the same religious beliefs as your parents..


Lets just be thankful that we have the power to choose what we want to believe.
Thanks for the cool facts n for taking the time n effort to go out of your way to visit this thread even though you are not a believer n sharing your knowledge.
You are welcome any time! God Bless you! :angel:


----------



## dat620

thank you carol, and for your compassion and grace towards others, and as carol said, thx for the knowledge you shared..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

dat620 said:


> thank you carol, and for your compassion and grace towards others, and as carol said, thx for the knowledge you shared..


but can you see why kids love cinnamon toast crunch?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

dat620 said:


> thank you O, and for your compassion and grace towards others, and as O said, thx for the knowledge you shared..


Fixed  :angel:


----------



## dat620

k, cool thx again..


----------



## HeavyChevykidd910




----------



## HeavyChevykidd910

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Your name says it all... kidd, lower case k and double d to let everybody know how much of a kid you are huh? :roflmao::roflmao:
Thank you for visiting, Jesus Loves you too! :angel:


----------



## phatboyz

Jesus died for sins. A thing that no other God has even claimed. I am grateful.
And He rose from the grave. (Bhudda & Mohammed are still there)
He sent us His Spirit. Goodness and mercy followed us, but now signs and wonders!


----------



## phatboyz

Bump


----------



## phatboyz

Double bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka

phatboyz said:


> Jesus died for sins. A thing that no other God has even claimed. I am grateful.
> And He rose from the grave. (Bhudda & Mohammed are still there)
> He sent us His Spirit. Goodness and mercy followed us, but now signs and wonders!


Amen


----------



## dat620

AMEN, AMEN,praise GOD for loving us that much...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

phatboyz said:


> Jesus died for sins. A thing that no other God has even claimed. I am grateful.
> And He rose from the grave. (Bhudda & Mohammed are still there)
> He sent us His Spirit. Goodness and mercy followed us, but now signs and wonders!


Amen!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dat620

isa 55:8, my thoughts are not your thoughts, nor are your ways my ways, thats how far above and beyond the Lord GOD is to us, he knows exactly what we are doin and has a path for us, it is us that screw up and deviate from his glory and honor for us, we chose the good or bad not him, and that is how we end up in such situations that we need to depend upon GOD to help and change us, all we have to do is ask, he will answer, jer 33:3, call unto me and i will answer you, and show you mighty things...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dat620

good morning to all my brothers and sisters, luke 2:10, i bring you good tidings of great joy which will be to all people...it's wednesday 12-12-12, do good unto others as you would have them do unto you..


----------



## westcoastlowrider

watup my christian brothers, my homie has started his own christian based new clothing and hat brand called Blessed Faith if you guys wanna check out his website and support and spread the word. It is taking off like wildfire so get your stuff before its all gone. Heres his twitter https://twitter.com/BlessedFaithLA And then also his actual website http://blessedfaithla.com/ 

Thanks guys if you guys buy anything tweet on his twitter than you seen and heard about it on layitlow.com


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## jvasquez

Check out some footage from our CAR SHOW and TOY DRIVE on December 8th. Hosted by FORGIVEN Ministry Car Club - TEXAS Chapter
www.forgivenmcc.org

youtube.com/4givenministry


----------



## FirmeJoe

If im trying to find jesus where do i start


----------



## FirmeJoe

I was told at home depot


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

FirmeJoe said:


> I was told at home depot


:yes: Do as u were told...


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:rimshot:


----------



## TORONTO

FirmeJoe said:


> I was told at home depot


What section of the store is he in? I went twice today but couldnt find him anywhere :dunno:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

TORONTO said:


> What section of the store is he in? I went twice today but couldnt find him anywhere :dunno:


hes out front, finished building my deck yesterday


----------



## dat620

"they will mock and persecute you in my name", thank you Lord GOD for the insight that you have for told, and Lord bless those that do not understand.


----------



## TORONTO

ONE8SEVEN said:


> hes out front, finished building my deck yesterday


Hahhahahahaa!!!! Did he ride in the back of your pickup truck all the way back to your house?


----------



## dat620

open the eyes of all our hearts Lord GOD and help us all to understand your mercy and grace toward us, and help us all through out this holiday season, let those that have lost family members and friends know and understand you thru their time of grief, thank you Lord GOD


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dat620

psm 8:4, what is man that you are mindful of him?


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> open the eyes of all our hearts Lord GOD and help us all to understand your mercy and grace toward us, and help us all through out this holiday season, let those that have lost family members and friends know and understand you thru their time of grief, thank you Lord GOD


the lord is so mighty, he needs you to do his internet P.R work?..the connecticut shooter,timothy mcveigh,hitler,jeffrey dahmer & hundreds of other mass murders and pedophile priests also share these same views...you must be very proud.:facepalm:


----------



## be thankful

ALL religions think they are the "chosen ones"...you are not original,neither is the christianity story...try judaism,besides you worship a jew right?.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> the lord is so mighty, he needs you to do his internet P.R work?..the connecticut shooter,timothy mcveigh,hitler,jeffrey dahmer & hundreds of other mass murders and pedophile priests also share these same views...you must be very proud.:facepalm:


None of the people you mentioned were encouraged or sent by God to do what they did. He gave us a mind so we can choose, they made theirs and obviously they chose not to follow and got caught slippin. 
Im sure you fucked up when you were younger, and if you had a normal father/mother they didnt encourage you to do it but you made your choices. The same principal applies, stop worrying about what somebody else did and dont let their actions keep you from getting close to God, once you do He will reveal to you the things you dont understand now. God bless you playa


----------



## FirmeJoe




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 584946


:roflmao::h5:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:h5:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

GOD BLESS EVERYONE


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

SALVADO 67 said:


> GOD BLESS EVERYONE


:angel:


----------



## richards69impala

God bless merry christmas.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

richards69impala said:


> God bless merry christmas.


:angel::thumbsup:


----------



## dat620

hope every one had a great christmas, n remember to always give GOD the honor and glory for every thing...have a great day.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

*FOR ALL MY CHRISTIAN RIDERS MY HOMIE HAS HIS OWN CHRISTIAN BRAND "BLESSED FAITH" STARTING WITH HATS AND GEARS SO GET YOURS WHILE THEY ARE IN STOCK

*


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez

Video from our Toy Drive drop-off. Had a blessed time and sent over 28 MP3 players with Christian Music already loaded up on them. GOD Bless!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## ChongoCito

Can you christians telll me how i can telll god is real?


----------



## sdropnem

Happy New Year!







He forever lives!


----------



## dat620

how can you tell if he is real, sit down where you have peace and quit, and open your heart and mind and submit yourself unto him fully, don't test him, submit yourself unto him, ask him to enter into your life/heart and show himself to you, that is the only real way to see his honor and glory, but you have to mean it from your heart...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

dat620 said:


> how can you tell if he is real, sit down where you have peace and quit, and open your heart and mind and submit yourself unto him fully, don't test him, submit yourself unto him, ask him to enter into your life/heart and show himself to you, that is the only real way to see his honor and glory, but you have to mean it from your heart...


sounds **** brah


----------



## dat620

and why do you think that, because real men don't cry or admit they are wrong, or what, i pray and hope that some day you and every one else who is now denouncing the true and mighty Lord GOD see the errors of thier ways and really need him and turn to him in that hour, minute, second of need, and then fully realize that he is the one true GOD and is/has been there for us all, it is us that forsake him...we all have the right to choose and believe how we want, and as for me and my house we choose to love honor and obey the Lord GOD...have a great day!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

dat620 said:


> how can you tell if he is real, sit down where you have peace and quit, and open your heart and mind and *submit yourself unto him fully, don't test him, submit yourself unto him, ask him to enter into your life/heart and show himself to you, that is the only real way to see his honor and glory, but you have to mean it from your heart*...


sounds ****, espically because its from a religion of child molesters



dat620 said:


> and why do you think that, because real men don't cry or admit they are wrong, or what, i pray and hope that some day you and every one else who is now denouncing the true and mighty Lord GOD see the errors of thier ways and really need him and turn to him in that hour, minute, second of need, and then fully realize that he is the one true GOD and is/has been there for us all, it is us that forsake him*...we all have the right to choose and believe how we want*, and as for me and my house we choose to love honor and obey the Lord GOD...have a great day!


i believe in santa claus and the easter bunny


----------



## dat620

as i said we are all free to believe as we want, and i beg your pardon but i am a christian minister not a catholic priest, and i will neither defend or debate what they did, i do as i believe and i do not believe in **** sexualality, to each thier own and those that do as you stated will face GOD in the end and will be justly punished... and do not go off on a rant about how i believe about homosexuality, as i stated to each their own beliefs, that is why we are given the choice of what we do, right or wrong we choose, it's funny how every time some one says something you and all the others jump in and only quote partial statements and use it to your advantage, why not just go about your own beliefs and start a thread that says non christians ck in here, and bash all you want, oh i know why, because you and all the others think it's great fun to bash/bully the believers, am i correct, or is there any other reason... i'm sorry but i do not understand why in this day and age that if we don't believe as you do we are wrong...can you see the irony in this, you are mixing things up the way it suits you just so you and all the others can use it as you need to defend your selves, and to try and prove a point, and you are doing what you say we are doing, but do you see me or any of the other christians bashing any one else any where else on this web site, no i think not, so do me and every one else a favor and voice your opions else where, as it is stated this thread is for christain believers...thx and have a great day


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

dat620 said:


> *as i said we are all free to believe as we want, and i beg your pardon but i am a christian minister not a catholic priest*, and i will neither defend or debate what they did, i do as i believe and i do not believe in **** sexualality, to each thier own and those that do as you stated will face GOD in the end and will be justly punished... and do not go off on a rant about how i believe about homosexuality, as i stated to each their own beliefs, that is why we are given the choice of what we do, right or wrong we choose, it's funny how every time some one says something you and all the others jump in and only quote partial statements and use it to your advantage, why not just go about your own beliefs and start a thread that says non christians ck in here, and bash all you want, oh i know why, because you and all the others think it's great fun to bash/bully the believers, am i correct, or is there any other reason... i'm sorry but i do not understand why in this day and age that if we don't believe as you do we are wrong...can you see the irony in this, you are mixing things up the way it suits you just so you and all the others can use it as you need to defend your selves, and to try and prove a point, and you are doing what you say we are doing, but do you see me or any of the other christians bashing any one else any where else on this web site, no i think not, so do me and every one else a favor and voice your opions else where, as it is stated this thread is for christain believers...thx and have a great day


first sentence is complete bullshit, which resulted in me not reading the rest of your post

christians ministers rape kids all the time, ur prob one of them


----------



## dat620

i do not feel the need to explain or discuss any more of this topic with you, as i can clearly see you are not ever going to have a positive thing to say or write, and also as i can see, you and the others only read what you want and then formulate your little stories and antics against all of us christains based off of solo'ed out individuals and what they have done, what about the rest of society and all the wacko's out there, lets just leave it at this, you think/believe how you want, and i will do the same as i want, remember one thing thou, we all choose right or wrong...and as for your last statement, belive however you want, GOD knows the truth, have a great day


----------



## dat620

and to all my christain brothers and sisters out there, have a Blessed week and enjoy the day, for this is the day that the Lord has made, let us be glad and rejoice in it...


----------



## Llerenas1960s

dat620 said:


> and to all my christain brothers and sisters out there, have a Blessed week and enjoy the day, for this is the day that the Lord has made, let us be glad and rejoice in it...


:h5:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

HAVE A BLESSED WEEK EVERYBODY :h5:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> HAVE A BLESSED WEEK EVERYBODY :h5:


\
:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

dat620 said:


> and to all my christain brothers and sisters out there, have a Blessed week and enjoy the day, for this is the day that the Lord has made, let us be glad and rejoice in it...


Amen.


----------



## FunkaholiC

CERTIFIED AIGA said:


> LIGHT & DARK DON'T MIX :no:
> 
> LET YOUR LIGHT SO SHINE TO GLORIFY OUR LORD & SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST :angel:
> 
> DARKNESS HAS NO LIGHT IN IT - SO IF YOU ARE IN THE DARK THAT'S BECAUSE YOU CHOOSE TO BE & THAT IS FLESH, SINS, & ALL THE THINGS OF THE ENEMY (DEVIL).
> 
> BECAUSE IF THE KINGDOM OF GOD IS IN U & ME, WHICH IS THE LIGHT, THEN WE HAVE NO DARKNESS.
> 
> CHOOSE WHOM U WILL SERVE THIS DAY ( YOU CAN'T SERVE GOD & THE DEVIL ).
> 
> AS FOR ME & MY FAMILY WE WILL SERVE THE LORD ALL THE WAY UNTIL HE RETURNS :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE THE LORD!


Amen bro! Finally i found a forum that talks about lowriders and God.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

FunkaholiC said:


> Amen bro! Finally i found a forum that talks about lowriders and God.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dat620

great to have you here, jump in any time, col 3:23, work as if you are working for the Lord, because you are, in every thing you do, amen...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## dat620

hey all, it's friday, hope every one had a great week, enjoy the day, for this is the day that the Lord has made, let us be glad and rejoice in it...


----------



## JOVEN619

Any lowridin JESUS freaks in the north east?


----------



## G2G_Al

Gangs to Grace Checking in!! Good to see this topic still alive and well!! Be blessed and keep it low!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## stinking lincoln

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nje-WdUE5os&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

:angel:


----------



## dat620

good morning all my christain family, heres hopin and prayin you all had a great week, john 16:33, in the world you will have tribulation: but be of good cheer, i have overcome the world...have a great week end ya'll, and much love to ya'll...


----------



## MR.P

ONE8SEVEN said:


> sounds **** brah


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## Meskin

The walking dead always amaze me.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Meskin said:


> The walking dead always amaze me.


x2 look at this zombie


----------



## MR.P

ONE8SEVEN said:


> x2 look at this zombie



:rofl: u killing me bro :rofl:


----------



## MR.P

ONE8SEVEN said:


>



Do you know when this festival is held????? i plan to go :ugh:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## G2G_Al

MC Blvd is hosting a car show at The Gate Church in Victorville


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

MR.P said:


> Do you know when this festival is held????? i plan to go :ugh:


i go every year


----------



## dat620

luke 2:10, i bring you good tidings of great joy which will be to all people, so every one have a great day, and great week, enjoy...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## phatboyz

*Yup*




Meskin said:


> The walking dead always amaze me.


----------



## phatboyz

A man had died and went up to heaven. An angel was there and showed him around. He saw people in serenity, playing music, having a nice 
time. Then he says, "Now I'll show you Hell" He gets there, he's sees a lot of people drinking, smoking, partying & having fun. He also noticed a lot of his friends there. The devil is there leading the huge crowd. He gets back to heaven and the angel asks "Which 
place do you want to go?" 
He thinks for a second and says, "I'll go to hell, It looks cool down there!" He goes back, but this time, people are 
screaming in pain, gnashing their teeth and being heavily tortured. Realizing that he can't come back he says to the devil, "It wasn't like 
this yesterday!"

The devil says, "Yesterday was the day of recruitment, Today is the day of employment!"


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## dat620

hey all how you all doing, 1pet 2:17, honor all people, love the brotherhood, fear GOD, honor the king JESUS...amen


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 214Tex

100% T.T.T. For a lowrider brother

:angel::thumbsup: R.I.P sir


----------



## dat620

met orlie many years ago when i lived in texas at a show, he sold me my first set up for my 78 cutlass, single pump 2 dumps, 4 cylinders, front and back and pancake, mind you this was 1986, then later on i bought my tilt bed system for one of my 620's from him, when i had my shop in san diego i used to sell alot of thier product and car accessories, i would stop by the shop once in awile and hang out for a bit here in phx, i was'nt able to go to his memorial or the funeral, but he will be missed, he would always take time to hang out and talk about the old days, RIP carnal, a true low rider legend...


----------



## jesseosuna

*:facepalm:RIP

PRIMERO DIOS *


----------



## sdropnem

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


He was correct because it's all over the globe now! :angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

HAVE A BLESSED WEEK :angel:


----------



## sdropnem

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...en-off-intruder-chanting-jesus-014559212.html


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> hey all how you all doing, 1pet 2:17, honor all people, love the brotherhood, fear GOD, honor the king JESUS...amen


a bible quote to get your point across?..how intriguing.


----------



## be thankful

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


the pedophile nazi,who wears a funny hat and a dress..then tells you whats wrong with your life..:ugh:


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> luke 2:10, i bring you good tidings of great joy which will be to all people, so every one have a great day, and great week, enjoy...


since you are the o'mighty bible thumper..im curious,how many other religions/faiths have you studied?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> a bible quote to get your point across?..how intriguing.


 Wuz up!! You havent visited in a while. Youre always welcomed :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Bump for Jesus!


----------



## be thankful

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Wuz up!! You havent visited in a while. Youre always welcomed :wave:


thanx man!!..nice to see a friendly face.been over in europe for a few weeks..i see not much has changed here,but isnt that just like religion?...jajaja..i know ive been missed


----------



## be thankful

trippy,i actually stopped in sweden for a few days,swedes are some of the nicest,friendliest and down to earth people ive meet...(been to 14 countries)..not to mention the beautiful women.universal healthcare & minumum wage starts at 15$/hr. the tour bus actually mentioned it is a "secular" country,with 80% of the population "godless"...only 2% attend church regularly,and they pay taxes to the church to do so....**why dont you just move there**???..if it wasnt so cold,,i probably would...:biggrin:


----------



## 67 chevy impala

Hello my brothers in God !!!


----------



## CokeZero

Awesome to see Lowriders keeping their faith in God.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> thanx man!!..nice to see a friendly face.been over in europe for a few weeks..i see not much has changed here,but isnt that just like religion?...jajaja..i know ive been missed


Nice! you're right about religion, it actually pushes people away. We gotta :guns: the middle man and deal directly with Jesus


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> trippy,i actually stopped in sweden for a few days,swedes are some of the nicest,friendliest and down to earth people ive meet...(been to 14 countries)..not to mention the beautiful women.universal healthcare & minumum wage starts at 15$/hr. the tour bus actually mentioned it is a "secular" country,with 80% of the population "godless"...only 2% attend church regularly,and they pay taxes to the church to do so....**why dont you just move there**???..if it wasnt so cold,,i probably would...:biggrin:


It sounds nice but I couldnt do the cold either, I like the cold but not to the point you cant come out the house. Im in Miami so I rather deal with some of the savages here and enjoy the year round summer weather  
But that 2% are definitely living a bomb ass worry n fear free life full of love n joy with the Lord. Thats what is all about :rimshot:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

CokeZero said:


> Awesome to see Lowriders keeping their faith in God.


X Eternity 
"USED TO SERVE DOPE FIENDS NOW I SERVE JESUS" Unknown


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Nice! you're right about religion, it actually pushes people away. We gotta :guns: the middle man and deal directly with Jesus


nuke em all and start fresh


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## sdropnem

http://www.cbn.com/media/player/index.aspx?s=/mp4/SB144v1_WS


You probably didn't know they are CHRISTian !!!


----------



## phatboyz

Nice vid!


----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> http://www.cbn.com/media/player/index.aspx?s=/mp4/SB144v1_WS
> 
> 
> You probably didn't know they are CHRISTian !!!


so what does it mean now that the 49ers loss?..didnt pray hard enough?..god liked the ravens more?..if they have so much faith in god,why bother practicing or wearing safety equipment at all?...please explain this angle,its this kind of ideology that really boggles the senses..:dunno:


----------



## be thankful

what about the "scientology" commercial during the stupid bowl?...not very christian was it:tears: ..


----------



## Meskin

^^


----------



## sdropnem

be thankful said:


> so what does it mean now that the 49ers loss?..didnt pray hard enough?..god liked the ravens more?..if they have so much faith in god,why bother practicing or wearing safety equipment at all?...please explain this angle,its this kind of ideology that really boggles the senses..:dunno:


They said WIN OR Lose the important thing is to Glorify God!


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> They said WIN OR Lose the important thing is to Glorify God!


if he cant even win you a damm football game..then i guess it really doesnt matter what "god" you glorify then right?...


----------



## dat620

and your point is...that for some reason you are so upset and distraught with GOD that you have to look for various reasons to try and make others believe as you do, come on as stated before grow up and be an adult, we believe as we want and you believe as you want, and when the end comes for us we will all find out whats up, there is no reason to get all hurt and defensive about it all, just do as you want and so will we, now if you want to discuss other things concerning this mable we all call home great, just quit tryin to prove who is right or wrong cause that fight has been going on for years....thousands of years...and as before have a great day, also to answer your previous comment about me doin GOD's work, yep i am his worker here on earth and i am very proud to do as he wants me to, for he is the one true GOD, later...


----------



## sdropnem

WRONG.....Notice Ray Lewis said those Rings (Super Bowl) will eventually tarnish but his relationship with the Lord is forever!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

be thankful said:


> if he cant even win you a damm football game..then i guess it really doesnt matter what "god" you glorify then right?...


YOUR NOT GONNA GET EVERYTHING YOU PRAY FOR. YOU MAY NOT BE READY FOR IT. HE MAY BE TESTING YOUR FAITH ....


----------



## KERTWOOD

I never knew this thread existed here on Layitlow. Glad I found it, now I can drop in from time to time. God bless each and everyone of you. Stay strong, won't be long!


----------



## dat620

good to see you found us, thx for lookin n droppin by, GOD bless to u too


----------



## be thankful

Lowrider Style CC said:


> YOUR NOT GONNA GET EVERYTHING YOU PRAY FOR. YOU MAY NOT BE READY FOR IT. HE MAY BE TESTING YOUR FAITH ....


well at least you make sense,"you dont get everything you ask for"..actually its lower than 10%.if everything is "gods plan"..why change it by praying?..are you saying god is being lazy? forget starving children in africa..lets pray for a game win..not very x-tian.:facepalm:


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> and your point is...that for some reason you are so upset and distraught with GOD that you have to look for various reasons to try and make others believe as you do, come on as stated before grow up and be an adult, we believe as we want and you believe as you want, and when the end comes for us we will all find out whats up, there is no reason to get all hurt and defensive about it all, just do as you want and so will we, now if you want to discuss other things concerning this mable we all call home great, just quit tryin to prove who is right or wrong cause that fight has been going on for years....thousands of years...and as before have a great day, also to answer your previous comment about me doin GOD's work, yep i am his worker here on earth and i am very proud to do as he wants me to, for he is the one true GOD, later...


oh geez..here you go cryin in your cheerios again!..NEVER answering questions,only accusations.who is hurt?..who is defensive?im looking for answers,just like you.so because i state a couple facts,im trying to convince everyone to think like me? arent you the one posting bible versus,spreading propaganda?..did god tell you to do work on layitlow? what makes you think you are the chosen one?...usually when people get mad for telling the truth..they are probably living a lie...peeace.


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> and your point is...that for some reason you are so upset and distraught with GOD that you have to look for various reasons to try and make others believe as you do, come on as stated before grow up and be an adult, we believe as we want and you believe as you want, and when the end comes for us we will all find out whats up, there is no reason to get all hurt and defensive about it all, just do as you want and so will we, now if you want to discuss other things concerning this mable we all call home great, just quit tryin to prove who is right or wrong cause that fight has been going on for years....thousands of years...and as before have a great day, also to answer your previous comment about me doin GOD's work, yep i am his worker here on earth and i am very proud to do as he wants me to, for he is the one true GOD, later...


if you cant intelligently answer questions,just say so...not a big deal


----------



## 214Tex

be thankful said:


> if you cant intelligently answer questions,just say so...not a big deal


If you can't intelligently accept another persons beliefs , just say so..... Not a big deal:buttkick:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## dat620

so then intelligance to you is bashig others beliefs...wow, and don't try to demoralize me by saying i'm not intelligent, i don't really care what you think or say, and your worldly travels are probably a make believe thing also , so maybe next time you might want to consider what and who you ask questions to and about, because there really is no reasoning with you and i don't see that it matters either, so once again have a great day...


and to all my christian brothers and sisters have a great weekend and Praise GOD for all we have...amen


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> well at least you make sense,"you dont get everything you ask for"..actually its lower than 10%.if everything is "gods plan"..why change it by praying?..are you saying god is being lazy? forget starving children in africa..lets pray for a game win..not very x-tian.:facepalm:


We dont come to this earth to live happily ever after nor to live like a king homie but to get the chance to be forgiven and to get the chance to receive salvation to live in iternal life this world is a copy of heaven give GOD a chance while you can homie alrato


----------



## sdropnem

*Repent!*


----------



## sdropnem

*the Day of the Lord* *is **Near!!!*


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## ONE8SEVEN

214Tex said:


> If you can't intelligently accept another persons beliefs , just say so..... Not a big deal:buttkick:


dont have such funny beliefs if u dont like it


----------



## jvasquez

www.forgivenmcc.org


----------



## 214Tex

ONE8SEVEN said:


> dont have such funny beliefs if u dont like it


All you do is stick your dead nose in other peoples business , why should you care anyways ? You atheists will always make me laugh always , because you say you don't believe in any gods but guess what here you are in a Christian thread acting like you do. 

If your going to be atheist then act like it just like these folks thy believe in god ,,, you see there acting like they do!


----------



## dat620

psa 90:12, teach us to number our days, that we may gain a heart of wisdom...very good words to live by, to all on this post, we may all have our differant out looks at the things in this world, but we can all conclude we should be willing to help each other out as needed, when needed, if you see some one that needs help, give it, whether it be a meal, clothes, ride to some where, what ever it may be, pay it forward with out having to be asked, step up and ask them, and see how far that little bit of kindness can go...ck you all later...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

214Tex said:


> All you do is stick your dead nose in other peoples business , why should you care anyways ? You atheists will always make me laugh always , because you say you don't believe in any gods but guess what here you are in a Christian thread acting like you do.
> 
> If your going to be atheist then act like it just like these folks thy believe in god ,,, you see there acting like they do!


LOL u sad bro?


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> If you can't intelligently accept another persons beliefs , just say so..... Not a big deal:buttkick:


i just ask questions,and respond with facts.what do you bring to this forum tex,an occasional smart-ass remark and a picture of a mediocre lowrider we seen 1000s times?..you NEVER bring content,only fluff.if you were confident in your faith & beliefs,why does it even bother you sooooooo much?..if god gave me a brain,i will use it,unlike a programmed robot like yourself..sorry if you are offended,times have changed its 2013..grow a pair.


----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> *Repent!*


scare tactics are for children.


----------



## be thankful

SALVADO 67 said:


> We dont come to this earth to live happily ever after nor to live like a king homie but to get the chance to be forgiven and to get the chance to receive salvation to live in iternal life this world is a copy of heaven give GOD a chance while you can homie alrato


..so all the pedophile priest & murderous muslim terrorist should be forgiven too?..or just christians?..or just depends on your religious views?


----------



## sdropnem

be thankful said:


> scare tactics are for children.


Hell is for adults.


----------



## be thankful

214Tex said:


> All you do is stick your dead nose in other peoples business , why should you care anyways ? You atheists will always make me laugh always , because you say you don't believe in any gods but guess what here you are in a Christian thread acting like you do.
> 
> If your going to be atheist then act like it just like these folks thy believe in god ,,, you see there acting like they do!


tex,the problem is you have a few things working against you... the 1st amendment,logical facts & an open forum on the internet..sooo if you are "offended" by an atheist or just people that dont think like you..isnt that kind of YOUR problem?..just log off..problem solved..:thumbsup:


----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> Hell is for adults.


hell (metaphor)...is where all the interesting people will be...


----------



## 214Tex

Reality Check

It seems that none of these Christians here really show that they care about your atheism quite as much as you show how much you care about these Christians . 

You dig:nicoderm::yes:


Why do you care so much when everyone else shows you they don't give a flip about what you think


----------



## 214Tex

be thankful said:


> trippy,i actually stopped in sweden for a few days,swedes are some of the nicest,friendliest and down to earth people ive meet...(been to 14 countries)..not to mention the beautiful women.universal healthcare & minumum wage starts at 15$/hr. the tour bus actually mentioned it is a "secular" country,with 80% of the population "godless"...only 2% attend church regularly,and they pay taxes to the church to do so....**why dont you just move there**???..if it wasnt so cold,,i probably would...:biggrin:


.02 Cents would have been just fine but Nooooo you have to give the whole dollar


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

sdropnem said:


> Hell is for adults.


bwahahahahahaha but can you see why kids love cinnamon toast crunch?



214Tex said:


> Reality Check
> 
> It seems that none of these Christians here really show that they care about your atheism quite as much as you show how much you care about these Christians .
> 
> You dig:nicoderm::yes:
> 
> 
> Why do you care so much when everyone else shows you they don't give a flip about what you think


they see me trollin, they hatin


----------



## sdropnem

The Ark of the Covenant was discovered and blood was found that appeared to have dripped from the cross site above, this was recorded in the scriptures how the earth opened and closed again, the blood was analyzed and found to have 24 chromosomes, 23 from the mother, and one extra 'y' chromosome to make Jesus male

Quote:

 One reason that there isn't much said about the Ark is that Ron has died. Another is that most of the rest of the info is being kept quiet until the Ark's unveiling unveiling to help convince the Jews that Jesus is who He said He is. The ark cannot come out until God is ready for it (remember, everything in God's perfect timing).

But HERE'S the clincher folks. Remember Ron had samples of the blood from along the cracks in the rocks above the cavern and from the Mercy Seat itself below the crack in the cavern ceiling. What he found was amazing to say the least. This is very similar to the Shroud of Turin story. The significance of the Shroud was not known until the age of photography and a negative of the Shroud revealed all the detail God had placed there for us. Well in the 1990's a man named Mason in France came up with an electron microscope that could make out detail in microns; a millionth of a meter, and he made a discovery that blood never dies. No matter how old it is, how battered ,whatever it's condition - it never dies. There are things called somatids in blood that are alive forever. These are like 1/10 of a micron in size but looking at them under this extremely powerful microscope, you could definitely see the activity and the fact there was life there. Well, in the US another gentleman picked up where Mr. Mason left off and made an even better micron microscope. Somehow he got wind of Ron's work and came to see him. Ron took some of this dried blood he had been saving for several years in for testing using this gentleman's super microscope. They reconstituted some of the blood and sure enough, the somatids appeared on screen and very active. The microscope was so powerful it could also see the genetic structure of the chromosones on the DNA molecules.

Humans are made up of a certain number of chromosomes (46). You get 23 from each parent, right? Well, this blood was very unique. It was identified as human blood for sure but there was a difference. This blood only had 24 chromosomes! What this means is that there was 23 from one parent (Mary) and one additional "y" chromosone gene to make Him a him! Sounds confusing but think about it and it should help you to understand. You can hear the story for yourself in a video from Ron's archeology group called "Ark of the Covenant Update" ; www.prophecyclub.com has it also. This finding disproves all the non believers who claimed Mary was impregnated by the high priest Gabriel at the Temple School before being handed over to Joseph in marriage. This DOES prove the immaculate conception and that Jesus WAS fathered by the holy spirit. 
 
http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com...e_covenant.htm


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> ..so all the pedophile priest & murderous muslim terrorist should be forgiven too?..or just christians?..or just depends on your religious views?


I think the pope and the catholics are nothing but evil so are all these religions i dont believe in religion and no they shouldnt be forgiven


----------



## Llerenas1960s

THE ONLY REASON RELIGIONS HAVE SO MUCH POWER IS BECAUSE THE DEVIL GIVES IT TO THEM IT CLEARLY SAYS IN THE BIBLE CHURCH IS SATURDAY KNOWN AS SABATH DAY WICH CATHOLICS TURN SHIT AROUND BECAUSE THEY WORSHIP THE SUNGOD TAMUZ THE T FROM TAMUZ IS WHERE THE CROSS ORIGINATED FROM


----------



## Llerenas1960s

IF THEY KILLED JESUS WITH A GUN WOULD YOU BE WEARING A ROSERIE OR HANGING UP GUNS THE CROSS WAS USED TO KILL JESUS ROMAN CATHOLICS ARE WORKIN FOR THE DEVIL


----------



## sdropnem

be thankful said:


> ..so all the pedophile priest & murderous muslim terrorist should be forgiven too?..or just christians?..or just depends on your religious views?


Muslims and those into terrorism are also being converted!


----------



## Lowdoza

Jesus only rolled on 13 D's!! :worship:


----------



## sdropnem

Matthew 12:30-32!


----------



## dat620

1 corinth4:20, the kingdom of GOD is not in word but in power...our words need actions behind them...prayer, allow us Lord, to demonstrate our faith by what we do, so that the Gospel can be seen, by those who seek you...amen


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> 1 corinth4:20, the kingdom of GOD is not in word but in power...our words need actions behind them...prayer, allow us Lord, to demonstrate our faith by what we do, so that the Gospel can be seen, by those who seek you...amen


dont forget....The God of the Bible also allows slavery, including selling your own daughter as a sex slave (Exodus 21:1-11), child abuse (Judges 11:29-40 and Isaiah 13:16), and bashing babies against rocks (Hosea 13:16 & Psalms 137:9)...dat 620 cherry picking versus again?...shame.


----------



## dat620

good morning to you too be thankful, do you understand half of the things you quote, or is it that you do it to make your self feel better, i fully understand the things that the bible says, do you, or is it beyond your inteligence level, open your mind and your heart and receive the word of the Lord GOD and maybe just maybe you will understand his ways are above our ways and his thoughts are above our thoughts, as stated before keep going on in the direction you are going and in the end we will all find out what is really going to happen, as for me and my house we will serve the Lord GOD, for he is most high, and deserves all the Praise and Glory, and as always have a great day, and remember any one can quote things out of the bible to justify what they want, but when i quote it is to lift up and give hope to who ever needs, not to degrade and belittle...see the differance...


----------



## Meskin

Your waisting your time




He works for the red daddy:sprint:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

dat620 said:


> good morning to you too be thankful, do you understand half of the things you quote, or is it that you do it to make your self feel better, i fully understand the things that the bible says, do you, or is it beyond your inteligence level, open your mind and your heart and receive the word of the Lord GOD and maybe just maybe you will understand his ways are above our ways and his thoughts are above our thoughts, as stated before keep going on in the direction you are going and in the end we will all find out what is really going to happen, as for me and my house we will serve the Lord GOD, for he is most high, and deserves all the Praise and Glory, and as always have a great day, and remember any one can quote things out of the bible to justify what they want, but when i quote it is to lift up and give hope to who ever needs, not to degrade and belittle...see the differance...


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13

SALVADO 67 said:


> I think the pope and the catholics are nothing but evil so are all these religions i dont believe in religion and no they shouldnt be forgiven


so the most charitable orginzation in the world is evil. The church that builds hospitals everywhere, that feeds orphanages worldwide, etc etc... huh.. that makes alot of sense.


----------



## playboi13

SALVADO 67 said:


> IF THEY KILLED JESUS WITH A GUN WOULD YOU BE WEARING A ROSERIE OR HANGING UP GUNS THE CROSS WAS USED TO KILL JESUS ROMAN CATHOLICS ARE WORKIN FOR THE DEVIL


.. Catholics idolize Jesus on the cross because that is Gods gift to humanity, he sacrificed his only begotten son so that our sins may be forgiven. Jesus on the cross represents sacrifice, and forgiveness, and salvation. The Catholic Church is Jesus' Church. It is the Church that Jesus himself began.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

playboi13 said:


> so the most charitable orginzation in the world is evil. The church that builds hospitals everywhere, that feeds orphanages worldwide, etc etc... huh.. that makes alot of sense.


hitler did alot of charity work........


----------



## playboi13

and i bet all the guys in here bashing on Christianity still celebrate all the Catholic holidays like Easter, Christmas, Mardi Gras etc.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

playboi13 said:


> and i bet all the guys in here bashing on Christianity still celebrate all the Catholic holidays like Easter, Christmas, Mardi Gras etc.


yea, and people on welfare still sell drugs

whats your point?


----------



## dat620

187, your comparision is bunk, he asked if you celebrate christian holidays, you replied with a statement that has no meaning in answering his question, as i understood it you said you celebrate all the christian holidays, if so that means you observe the birth of JESUS CHRIST n the death and resurection of CHRIST as well as the rest of us christians, so... what has that got to do with peeps on welfare sellin drugs, can you also not answer a question straight out with out skirtin around the issue at hand, the question was do you celebrate the fore mentioned christian holidays...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

dat620 said:


> 187, your comparision is bunk, he asked if you celebrate christian holidays, you replied with a statement that has no meaning in answering his question, as i understood it you said you celebrate all the christian holidays, if so that means you observe the birth of JESUS CHRIST n the death and resurection of CHRIST as well as the rest of us christians, so... what has that got to do with peeps on welfare sellin drugs, can you also not answer a question straight out with out skirtin around the issue at hand, the question was do you celebrate the fore mentioned christian holidays...


wow u fuckin stoopid

humans are opportunists (because you seem slow - http://www.thefreedictionary.com/opportunist) meaning, an athiest will accept christmas presents because they are free, not because he believes in a magical space man or flying rain deer

so yes, athiests accepting christmas presents can be compared directly to someone on welfare selling drugs

because no fucks are given towards the organized religion or establishment 

thank you

have a nice day


----------



## dat620

WOW, really i'm as you say stoopid, gee thanx for clearin that up, i mean really, thats the best you got, i know little kids that can give a better comparision, if it hurts you that much that you can't see the forrest thru the trees, get the heck outta here, thats what i've been sayin all along, if we don't see it the way you do, and if you can't man up, then we/christians are stoopid as you say n ignorant and lost sheep n whatever you all say, gee thanks for clearin that up, i mean WOW, i didn't realize i am that bad a person, and ignorant too...again you too have a nice day...oh, by the way GOD still loves you and us both, so maybe get back in touch, you may be really suprised and quit doubtin the existance of the one true, forgiving Lord GOD, for he does exist whether you believe or not, and i would be real careful of how n what you say to bash GOD, because as you all state he does have vengence and wrath and he usually takes it out on those that do not believe and make fun of him, just sayin, ck out the bible n see who he really punishes and for what reason, then maybe think it over again...but once again to each their own, later


----------



## Meskin

I laugh at atheists because I like it:yes:

I tell you, they are are some fake people one thing for sure they will quote a bible verse quicker than a Christian:roflmao:


----------



## dat620

I HERE YA ON THAT, N THEY ARE SAYIN THAT IM CHERRY PICKIN VERSES, WOW, AND HOW THEY TRY TO RELATE TWO DIFFERANT SUBJECTS AS BEIN THE SAME, ALL I CAN SAY IS THEY GET REAL DEFENSIVE WHEN WE GIVE THEM FEED BACK, YET WHEN YOU TRY TO TALK TO THEM THEY PUT US DOWN, WHY IS THAT? FEAR...I THINK SO, AFRAID THAT THEY MAY/MIGHT BE WRONG AND WE MAY/MIGHT BE RIGHT, GEE I WONDER IF THAT COULD BE IT, SOME THING THAT I GUESS WE WILL FIND OUT LATER...HAVE A BLESSSED DAY YOU ALL AND REMEMBER ALL GLORY AND HONOR TO THE LORD GOD, n sorry bout the caps, just realized it was on, to much to retype...


----------



## Meskin

What I see is that they always pick from the old testament as if they are dumb to the fact that times have changed

" The God of the Bible also allows slavery, including selling your own daughter as a sex slave (Exodus 21:1-11), child abuse (Judges 11:29-40 and Isaiah 13:16), and bashing babies against rocks (Hosea 13:16 & Psalms 137:9)...dat 620 cherry picking versus again?...shame. "

You never here any of them here get into the new testament because I think they might recognize themselves a little more clear


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

FUCK YEA CAPS LOCK


----------



## dat620

wow, that was a great reply...


----------



## Richiecool69elka




----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> What I see is that they always pick from the old testament as if they are dumb to the fact that times have changed
> 
> " The God of the Bible also allows slavery, including selling your own daughter as a sex slave (Exodus 21:1-11), child abuse (Judges 11:29-40 and Isaiah 13:16), and bashing babies against rocks (Hosea 13:16 & Psalms 137:9)...dat 620 cherry picking versus again?...shame. "
> 
> You never here any of them here get into the new testament because I think they might recognize themselves a little more clear


.. The Christian Bible has two sections, the Old Testament and the New Testament. The Old Testament is the original Hebrew Bible, the sacred scriptures of the Jewish faith, written at different times between about 1200 and 165 BC. The New Testament books were written by Christians in the first century between 50-150 AD..are you saying the old testament is wrong,and follow the newer 50-150 AD modern version?..would you want a medical doctor to diagnose you, based on medical journals from hundreds of years ago too?...geez.


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> I laugh at atheists because I like it:yes:
> 
> I tell you, they are are some fake people one thing for sure they will quote a bible verse quicker than a Christian:roflmao:


you could laugh at atheist but the funny thing is,at one time most were just like you..and yes,most atheist are more informed about bible versus than christians.


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> WOW, really i'm as you say stoopid, gee thanx for clearin that up, i mean really, thats the best you got, i know little kids that can give a better comparision, if it hurts you that much that you can't see the forrest thru the trees, get the heck outta here, thats what i've been sayin all along, if we don't see it the way you do, and if you can't man up, then we/christians are stoopid as you say n ignorant and lost sheep n whatever you all say, gee thanks for clearin that up, i mean WOW, i didn't realize i am that bad a person, and ignorant too...again you too have a nice day...oh, by the way GOD still loves you and us both, so maybe get back in touch, you may be really suprised and quit doubtin the existance of the one true, forgiving Lord GOD, for he does exist whether you believe or not, and i would be real careful of how n what you say to bash GOD, because as you all state he does have vengence and wrath and he usually takes it out on those that do not believe and make fun of him, just sayin, ck out the bible n see who he really punishes and for what reason, then maybe think it over again...but once again to each their own, later


replace "god" with "santa clause"...then read it again,thats exactly how much weight your argument holds to someone with basic common sense.


----------



## be thankful

playboi13 said:


> and i bet all the guys in here bashing on Christianity still celebrate all the Catholic holidays like Easter, Christmas, Mardi Gras etc.


CHRISTMAS WAS A PAGAN HOLIDAY..Although the whole world celebrates Christmas as a "Christian" holiday, including millions of non-Christians, is Christmas really "Christian" at all? Consider this fact: Look high and low throughout the pages of the Bible, and you will find not ONE WORD of "Christmas" being celebrated by any of YEHOVAH's people! It is not even mentioned once! Neither the Messiah nor any of his apostles ever observed this holiday, nor the New Testament Church! 
Yet on the other hand the pagan, heathen world observed this day for thousands of years before the Messiah was even born!..KNOW YOUR FACTS. :dunno:


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> good morning to you too be thankful, do you understand half of the things you quote, or is it that you do it to make your self feel better, i fully understand the things that the bible says, do you, or is it beyond your inteligence level, open your mind and your heart and receive the word of the Lord GOD and maybe just maybe you will understand his ways are above our ways and his thoughts are above our thoughts, as stated before keep going on in the direction you are going and in the end we will all find out what is really going to happen, as for me and my house we will serve the Lord GOD, for he is most high, and deserves all the Praise and Glory, and as always have a great day, and remember any one can quote things out of the bible to justify what they want, but when i quote it is to lift up and give hope to who ever needs, not to degrade and belittle...see the differance...


so you at least admit you are still cherry picking versus to uplift & give hope right? ..so theeeen why do you think christians have the highest rankings in prison population,spousal abuse,divorce,abortions and chemical dependencies???. ..answer>dat20


----------



## FirmeJoe




----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> .. The Christian Bible has two sections, the Old Testament and the New Testament. The Old Testament is the original Hebrew Bible, the sacred scriptures of the Jewish faith, written at different times between about 1200 and 165 BC. The New Testament books were written by Christians in the first century between 50-150 AD..are you saying the old testament is wrong,and follow the newer 50-150 AD modern version?..would you want a medical doctor to diagnose you, based on medical journals from hundreds of years ago too?...geez.


Geeeez ,


then go sell your daughter to the sex slaves
Child abuse your kids then 
Throw your babies against the rocks 
Damn 


Live up to it why don't you


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> so you at least admit you are still cherry picking versus to uplift & give hope right? ..so theeeen why do you think christians have the highest rankings in prison population,spousal abuse,divorce,abortions and chemical dependencies???. ..answer>dat20


Sir , from now on why don't you share with us some new testament verses I see your real good at that bible stuff
:facepalm:


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> Sir , from now on why don't you share with us some new testament verses I see your real good at that bible stuff
> :facepalm:


....dont get mad at me for exposing some truth & logic, (something christians dont like)..obviously "christians" dont follow their own book of morals & ethics..


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> Geeeez ,
> 
> 
> then go sell your daughter to the sex slaves
> Child abuse your kids then
> Throw your babies against the rocks
> Damn ..why dont you?..its your book of morals,not mine silly.
> 
> 
> Live up to it why don't you


why dont you?..its your book of morals,not mine silly.


----------



## Richiecool69elka




----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> ....dont get mad at me for exposing some truth & logic, (something christians dont like)..obviously "christians" dont follow their own book of morals & ethics..


Mad:nono: laughing at you:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> so you at least admit you are still cherry picking versus to uplift & give hope right? ..so theeeen why do you think christians have the highest rankings in prison population,spousal abuse,divorce,abortions and chemical dependencies???. ..answer>dat20


Man you aint got no brain:buttkick: people don't go into prison as Christians they come out


----------



## Meskin

By now we all know your Christian , quit faken that atheism red daddy gonna stone you


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> By now we all know your Christian , quit faken that atheism red daddy gonna stone you


*you're..not "your"...


----------



## dat620

be thankful, we are still human, and GOD knows this, we are not perfect, no one is, except GOD, and i never said we were/are, people as a whole all make mistakes, and the quotes you made about the divorce rates, murders, drugs etc, is that just hear say or actual facts, mind you i'm not denying(spelling) or admitting it, but you seem to have all the facts, let me know where i can see this, back to what you asked, i may cherry pick verses, but as stated that is to keep faith and uplift others faith, on the up side thou, GOD still forgives those that come to him or back to him, thats the grace that he shows us each day, that is why JESUS died on the cross, so that we may be forgiven of our sins/trespasses, GOD knows that we can't all live a sin free life that is why he gave his only begotten son to set us free, and i know the next question, then why did he kill/murder all those innocents in the old testament, the answer is because they did not follow the rules and commandments that the Lord GOD gave to them, even thou they were warned many times by prophets and angels of GOD, not all people are the children of GOD, but all are born as the children of man...only those that come to GOD asking for forgiveness become the children of GOD, but you should know that as well versed as you are in the verses of the bible ... again have a great day, and good conversing with you...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka




----------



## FunkaholiC

TTT


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## sdropnem




----------



## dat620

Good Morning my brothers and sisters, here's hoping every one had a great week last week and that this one is even better for you all, Praise GOD in all you do....


----------



## Mixteco

TTT


----------



## MinieMe209

ONE8SEVEN said:


> FUCK YEA CAPS LOCK


:roflmao:


----------



## sdropnem

[h=1]Earthquakes turn water into gold[/h]







Heritage Auctions 
The tyrannosaur of the minerals, this gold nugget in quartz weighs more than 70 ounces (2 kilograms).


_*By Becky Oskin, OurAmazingPlanet*_
Earthquakes have the Midas touch, a new study claims.
Water in faults vaporizes during an earthquake, depositing gold, according to a model published in the March 17 issue of the journal Nature Geoscience. The model provides a quantitative mechanism for the link between gold and quartz seen in many of the world's gold deposits, said Dion Weatherley, a geophysicist at the University of Queensland in Australia and lead author of the study.
When an earthquake strikes, it moves along a rupture in the ground — a fracture called a fault. Big faults can have many small fractures along their length, connected by jogs that appear as rectangular voids. Water often lubricates faults, filling in fractures and jogs.
About 6 miles (10 kilometers) below the surface, under incredible temperatures and pressures, the water carries high concentrations of carbon dioxide, silica and economically attractive elements like gold.
*Shake, rattle and gold*
During an earthquake, the fault jog suddenly opens wider. It's like pulling the lid off a pressure cooker: The water inside the void instantly vaporizes, flashing to steam and forcing silica, which forms the mineral quartz, and gold out of the fluids and onto nearby surfaces, suggest Weatherley and co-author Richard Henley, of the Australian National University in Canberra.
While scientists have long suspected that sudden pressure drops could account for the link between giant gold deposits and ancient faults, the study takes this idea to the extreme, said Jamie Wilkinson, a geochemist at Imperial College London in the United Kingdom, who was not involved in the study.
"To me, it seems pretty plausible. It's something that people would probably want to model either experimentally or numerically in a bit more detail to see if it would actually work," Wilkinson told OurAmazingPlanet.
Previously, scientists suspected fluids would effervesce, bubbling like an opened soda bottle, during earthquakes or other pressure changes. This would line underground pockets with gold. Others suggested minerals would simply accumulate slowly over time.
Weatherley said the amount of gold left behind after an earthquake is tiny, because underground fluids carry at most only one part per million of the precious element. But an earthquake zone like New Zealand's Alpine Fault, one of the world's fastest, could build a mineable deposit in 100,000 years, he said.
Surprisingly, the quartz doesn't even have time to crystallize, the study indicates. Instead, the mineral comes out of the fluid in the form of nanoparticles, perhaps even making a gel-like substance on the fracture walls. The quartz nanoparticles then crystallize over time. [Gold Quiz: From Nuggets to Flecks]
Even earthquakes smaller than magnitude 4.0, which may rattle nerves but rarely cause damage, can trigger flash vaporization, the study finds.
"Given that small-magnitude earthquakes are exceptionally frequent in fault systems, this process may be the primary driver for the formation of economic gold deposits," Weatherley told OurAmazingPlanet.
*The hills have gold*
Quartz-linked gold has sourced some famous deposits, such as the placer gold that sparked the 19th-century California and Klondike gold rushes. Both deposits had eroded from quartz veins upstream. Placer gold consists of particles, flakes and nuggets mixed in with sand and gravel in stream and river beds. Prospectors traced the gravels back to their sources, where hard-rock mining continues today.
But earthquakes aren't the only cataclysmic source of gold. Volcanoes and their underground plumbing are just as prolific, if not more so, at producing the precious metal. While Weatherley and Henley suggest that a similar process could take place under volcanoes, Wilkinson, who studies volcano-linked gold, said that's not the case.
"Beneath volcanoes, most of the gold is not precipitated in faults that are active during earthquakes," Wilkinson said. "It's a very different mechanism."
Understanding how gold forms helps companies prospect for new mines. "This new knowledge on gold-deposit formation mechanisms may assist future gold exploration efforts," Weatherley said.
In their quest for gold, humans have pulled more than 188,000 tons (171,000 metric tons) of the metal from the ground, exhausting easily accessed sources, according to the World Gold Council, an industry group.
_Email Becky Oskin or follow her @beckyoskin. Follow us @OAPlanet, Facebook or Google+. __Original article on __LiveScience's OurAmazingPlanet._


50 Amazing Facts About Earth
Image Gallery: This Millennium's Destructive Earthquakes
What Is Fool's Gold?
 _Copyright 2013 LiveScience, a TechMediaNetwork company. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._



http://science.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/03/17/17348660-earthquakes-turn-water-into-gold#commentshttp://science.nbcnews.com/earthquakes








[h=2][/h]


----------



## gr_1

Hey friends. My name is Andrew I'm a Pastor / Singer songwriter. I'm new to the scene based out of Vancouver canada. I love that this topic was formed. Any Christian clubs Representing Canada? I'd love to meet some of you  
Also just released a new record. 

www.andrewmarcusmusic.com


----------



## Richiecool69elka

gr_1 said:


> Hey friends. My name is Andrew I'm a Pastor / Singer songwriter. I'm new to the scene based out of Vancouver canada. I love that this topic was formed. Any Christian clubs Representing Canada? I'd love to meet some of you
> Also just released a new record.
> 
> www.andrewmarcusmusic.com


Welcome.:thumbsup:


----------



## MinieMe209

gr_1 said:


> Hey friends. My name is Andrew I'm a Pastor / Singer songwriter. I'm new to the scene based out of Vancouver canada. I love that this topic was formed. Any Christian clubs Representing Canada? *I'd love to meat some of you *:naughty:
> Also just released a new record.
> 
> www.andrewmarcusmusic.com


God don't love ******* GTFO!


----------



## gr_1

MinieMe209 said:


> God don't love ******* GTFO!



You actually went in changed the way I typed the word 'meet' 
So you could make that joke? Hah! Hilarious!!


----------



## MinieMe209

gr_1 said:


> You actually went in changed the way I typed the word 'meet'
> So you could make that joke? Hah! Hilarious!!


I knoe right :h5:?


----------



## gr_1

MinieMe209 said:


> I knoe right :h5:?


Haha 
Anyways thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## gr_1

Any Christian lowrider clubs plaques?


----------



## MinieMe209

gr_1 said:


> Any Christian lowrider **** want to meat up for some nsa m4m?


Foreal though you're going to hell. .


----------



## dat620

welcome, and don't be scared of our local clowns, they think that by belittling us that they are correct in all they say and do, no car club plaques or logos, just a few of us brothers and sisters sharin the good word, the word of the Lord GOD, have a blessed day to every one out there...


----------



## MinieMe209

God bless you to my brother :wave:. .


----------



## dat620

well, GOD bless u too, n all of you have a great day..all Glory unto GOD the most high, amen..


----------



## MinieMe209

dat620 said:


> well, GOD bless u too, n all of you have a great day..all Glory unto *GOD the most high*, amen..


Bwahahahahahahahaaha!

Didn't knoe god hit the reefer pipe?


----------



## Meskin

I think you hitting the reefer



You want to buy a " w " for that comment


----------



## MinieMe209

Meskin said:


> I think you hitting the reefer
> 
> 
> 
> You want to buy a " w " for that comment


For knoe?

Your education level's starting to show. .


----------



## dat620

i think you may want to rethink that," know" is spelled know, not knoe...is your education level showing? on another note, every one have a Blessed day and enjoy all we have.


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> i think you may want to rethink that," know" is spelled know, not knoe...is your education level showing? on another note, every one have a Blessed day and enjoy all we have.


a guy named "dat 620" is giving grammer advice?..just stick to being a brainwashed godbot...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

gr_1 said:


> Hey friends. My name is Andrew I'm a Pastor / Singer songwriter. I'm new to the scene based out of Vancouver canada. I love that this topic was formed. Any Christian clubs Representing Canada? I'd love to meet some of you
> Also just released a new record.
> 
> www.andrewmarcusmusic.com


:|


----------



## MinieMe209

be thankful said:


> a guy named "dat 620" is giving grammer advice?..just stick to being a brainwashed godbot...


^^THIS!


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> a guy named "dat 620" is giving grammer advice?..just stick to being a brainwashed godbot...


This thread welcomes all ATHEISTS 











To stop by and make a fool of yourselves:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## dat620

what would make you think that making jest of my on screen name has in any way any thing to do with my education, and if believing in GOD maskes me a "godbot" as you say, then your non belief, does that make you a worldbot, or maybe a foolbot for always wanting to play the part of the jester(fool)...food for thought, now enough of the formalities, how is every one doing, having a Blessed week so far i hope, and again to all the atheists on here, have a great day, week, month and year, enjoy...


and for you be thankful, if you knew any thing about me, by reading any of my other posts in the mini truckin area of this site, you might figure out that my screen name represents the type of vehicle i prefer to own and customize, datsun 620 pick ups, so how does that reflect on my education...got any more stupid thoughts as you and your fellow followers all have called me...duh !


----------



## 67 chevy impala

Hey everybody we have a new POPE and he is Hispanic for the first time somebody of non uropean descendent is up in the trone.... Have a bless day...


----------



## sdropnem

wolves in sheeps clothing throwing up the Satan sign :thumbsdown:


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> what would make you think that making jest of my on screen name has in any way any thing to do with my education, and if believing in GOD maskes me a "godbot" as you say, then your non belief, does that make you a worldbot, or maybe a foolbot for always wanting to play the part of the jester(fool)...food for thought, now enough of the formalities, how is every one doing, having a Blessed week so far i hope, and again to all the atheists on here, have a great day, week, month and year, enjoy...
> 
> 
> and for you be thankful, if you knew any thing about me, by reading any of my other posts in the mini truckin area of this site, you might figure out that my screen name represents the type of vehicle i prefer to own and customize, datsun 620 pick ups, so how does that reflect on my education...got any more stupid thoughts as you and your fellow followers all have called me...duh !


..i actually like "logicbot"..or "bullshit detector"..would be great!..and you started the grammer police thing,so dont get mad at me.i was just assuming, because most of your post are boring,exhausting bible quotes,you probably didnt know how to spell either..sorry.


----------



## dat620

umm, last time i cked, this post/thread is about as you call it, christians and bible quotes, no where does it say all atheists chime in here, and if you are so bored by what i or others write, STAY OUT, other wise just go with the flow and be BORED as you say, almost all of your so called life experiances are boring too, and on another note as always have a great day, and why is it that you only chime in at the wee hours of the morning/night, is it because you have no life or are you to afraid to post when all the rest of us do, maybe we might find a little some thing out about you, and why do you think you have to try and belittle and degrade christians, are you to scared to face reality and truth...also you know what is said when you ASSUME...thanks for admitting your incorrect thoughts about my education, and you might want to ck who started the grammer police issue, one post above mine, meskin asked the question first, pay attention to the details before you ASSUME or return replies...again, have a great day!


----------



## sdropnem

67 chevy impala said:


> Hey everybody we have a new POPE and he is Hispanic for the first time somebody of non uropean descendent is up in the trone.... Have a bless day...


Hispanics are partially European, but anyway the new Pope's parents are Italians......don't believe it..google it! But at least he speaks Spanish and was raised in South America!


----------



## OTRAVEZ

*1 Peter 2:24
He personally carried our sins in his body on the cross 
so that we can be dead to sin and live for what is right. 
By his wounds you are healed.*

*[SUP]John 3:16
[/SUP]For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, 
that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.
*


----------



## dat620

amen, and same to you, every one have a great week end and remember he rose from the dead for our justifacation and sanctifacation...enjoy all...


----------



## sdropnem

OTRAVEZ said:


> *1 Peter 2:24
> He personally carried our sins in his body on the cross
> so that we can be dead to sin and live for what is right.
> By his wounds you are healed.*
> 
> *[SUP]John 3:16
> [/SUP]For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son,
> that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.
> *
> 
> View attachment 625961


 Amen


----------



## gr_1

What a beautiful weekend. Thanking God for Jesus. Happy Easter he has risen!!


----------



## bribri1

Bless it be the name of the LORD lets give praise to our LORD JESUS for when the praises go up the blessing come down blessing to all my brothers in Christ,FORGIVEN MINISTRY C.C.NOR*CAL CHAPTER.


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> umm, last time i cked, this post/thread is about as you call it, christians and bible quotes, no where does it say all atheists chime in here, and if you are so bored by what i or others write, STAY OUT, other wise just go with the flow and be BORED as you say, almost all of your so called life experiances are boring too, and on another note as always have a great day, and why is it that you only chime in at the wee hours of the morning/night, is it because you have no life or are you to afraid to post when all the rest of us do, maybe we might find a little some thing out about you, and why do you think you have to try and belittle and degrade christians, are you to scared to face reality and truth...also you know what is said when you ASSUME...thanks for admitting your incorrect thoughts about my education, and you might want to ck who started the grammer police issue, one post above mine, meskin asked the question first, pay attention to the details before you ASSUME or return replies...again, have a great day!


..so hilarious,i love how you mostly respond to the atheist dysfunctional post (besides of course your mind boggling bible quotes)..really shows your intelligence level and lets your insecurities shine thru...im trying not to pick on you,but you are such an easy target..keep praying,and god bless you.


----------



## Charger_on_22's

I'm Catholic and I proudly rep Jesus and God! Peace homies!


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## OTRAVEZ

Charger_on_22's said:


> I'm Catholic and I proudly rep Jesus and God! Peace homies!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

It's not the Religion
It's the Relationship Brother.

It dont matter if your Catholic, Protestant, Baptist of what
If you have Jesus in your life your CHRISTIAN.....

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

x2


----------



## OTRAVEZ

:wave:*Good Morning Brothers*:wave:
*:thumbsup: Have A Blessed Day :thumbsup:*


----------



## dat620

AMEN... you too...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel:


----------



## gr_1

I'm thinking about starting a christian car club. 
Interested? PM me


----------



## Richiecool69elka




----------



## gr_1

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 630042


Amen bro that's awesome


----------



## Richiecool69elka

gr_1 said:


> I'm thinking about starting a christian car club.
> Interested? PM me


Theres A Few Christian Car Clubs Here In Cali..


----------



## lowridercrazy

Deeproducer Lowriders & Music full lenght DVD. I need all the christian lowriders to support this DVD by purchasing a copy. Thanks!


----------



## playboi13

http://www.ourcatholicfaith.org/thechurch.html


----------



## G2G_Al

What's up Brothers GTG show this weekend. Be Blessed


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

PRAISE JESUS :worship::angel:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

G2G_Al said:


> What's up Brothers GTG show this weekend. Be Blessed


:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez

Preciate the love Homie. GOD Bless! 


Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 630042


----------



## sdropnem

Found on youtube


----------



## Richiecool69elka

jvasquez said:


> Preciate the love Homie. GOD Bless!


No Problem Brother..I Really Like Your Plaques.


----------



## playboi13

One God, One Son, One Holy Spirit, One Church - THE BIBLE


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Thank you Lord for getting me through this difficult day 
PRAISE JESUS!!! :worship::angel: :worship:


----------



## dcntone

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> PRAISE JESUS :worship::angel:


Yesss...He is truly worthy of all the praise and glory!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

dcntone said:


> Yesss...He is truly worthy of all the praise and glory!


AMEN! :angel:


----------



## OTRAVEZ

*It is the VETERAN, not the preacher, 
who has given us freedom of religion. 

It is the **VETERAN**, not the reporter, 
who has given us freedom of the press.

It is the **VETERAN**, not the poet, 
who has given us freedom of speech.

It is the **VETERAN**, not the campus organizer, 
who has given us freedom to assemble. 

It is the **VETERAN**, not the lawyer, 
who has given us the right to a fair trial. 

It is the **VETERAN**, not the politician, 
Who has given us the right to vote. *

*Going forward for this Memorial Day 
Please Remember our **VETERANS** 
who gave all for this Country we so much Love.*
*So we could have our FREEDOM**S*
*GOD BLESS AMERICA*


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## playboi13

I disagree with those that say it don't matter what religion you are, as long as you believe in Jesus Christ.. There are new age religions that believe in Jesus but worship the devil.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

playboi13 said:


> I disagree with those that say it don't matter what religion you are, as long as you believe in Jesus Christ.. There are new age religions that believe in Jesus but worship the devil.


Cant serve 2 masters.. JESUS the one and ONLY! :angel:


----------



## HanSoloC10

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Cant serve 2 masters.. JESUS the one and ONLY! :angel:


Amen!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

GOD IS GOOD! :angel:


----------



## OTRAVEZ

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> GOD IS GOOD! :angel:


:angel: *All the Time* :worship:


----------



## Duez

We rode dinosaurs to work 6000 years ago.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel:


----------



## dat620

hey all, been off for a bit, how are all my friends doin, yea even those that don't believe, just cause we don't see eye to eye on a few things don't mean we can't be friends, hope every one had a good memorial day week end, gotta give it up for those that served and are serving now, and yes I know it was started for the civil war vets, but really any one who has served or is servin in my eyes are all heros, all the military n police n fire depts. every where, THANK YOU, GOD bless America, and all the freedoms we enjoy... have a great day...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## Meskin

Fixed


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lord Duez said:


>





Lord Duez said:


>


and this is why murica is being flushed down the toilet daily


----------



## MinieMe209

Lord Duez said:


> We rode dinosaurs to work 6000 years ago.


According to the bible,

Isn't the earth barely around 6 thousand years old?


----------



## MinieMe209

ONE8SEVEN said:


> and this is why murica is being flushed down the toilet daily


Bwahahaha! 

I just realized that says 4th grade Science quiz!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## Meskin

I know a lot of atheist who are crack heads and drunk drivers willing to steal and kill other people*


----------



## stevechaos13

That page was from a religious school test, but it's still sad none the less.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Meskin said:


> I know a lot of atheist who are crack heads and drunk drivers willing to steal and kill other people*


because smoking crack, stealing and killing are not always wrong


----------



## MinieMe209

Meskin said:


> I know a lot of atheist who are crack heads and drunk drivers willing to steal and kill other people*


Hahaha! 

Do you have any idea what the Christian Inmate population is in the US?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

MinieMe209 said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Do you have any idea what the Christian Inmate population is in the US?


its something like 100,000x what the atheist prison population is


----------



## Meskin

MinieMe209 said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Do you have any idea what the Christian Inmate population is in the US?


Doesn't really matter,,, it was created by atheists ! You can be blind to the fact like dead87 and it won't change the fact . Get all the prison population together from around the states and atheists still outweigh any religious group there


----------



## Meskin

Atheist always point to the prisons why is that ,,,, I mean crack heads rapists drunk drivers dope sellers child molesters thieves robbers dumb a$$es doing crime is that what you consider Christians 


If you do you are more childish in your head than what we thought you atheists are


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Meskin said:


> Doesn't really matter,,, it was created by atheists ! You can be blind to the fact like dead87 and it won't change the fact . Get all the prison population together from around the states and atheists still outweigh any religious group there





Meskin said:


> Atheist always point to the prisons why is that ,,,, I mean crack heads rapists drunk drivers dope sellers child molesters thieves robbers dumb a$$es doing crime is that what you consider Christians
> 
> 
> If you do you are more childish in your head than what we thought you atheists are


really? lol


----------



## playboi13

MinieMe209 said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Do you have any idea what the Christian Inmate population is in the US?


 do you have any idea what the US inmate population percentage vs the rest of the world is?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

playboi13 said:


> do you have any idea what the US inmate population percentage vs the rest of the world is?


murica is an evil cuntry built on the satanic religion of christianity


----------



## playboi13

ONE8SEVEN said:


> murica is an evil cuntry built on the satanic religion of christianity


 you are an idiot


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

playboi13 said:


> you are an idiot



ok miss drives-a-purse

point out where i was wrong


----------



## playboi13

ONE8SEVEN said:


> ok miss drives-a-purse
> 
> point out where i was wrong


for one, the fact the you believe in satan also means you believe in Christ. Therefore, your not really an atheist. although you can be considered slightly correct, since some religious sects that worship satan or Lucifer believe in Christ, which technically makes them Christian. That's why there should only be one Church. Jesus died on the cross for your sins too, Its never to late to be forgiven and to walk the righteous path into the Kingdom of Heaven, even for Canadians.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

playboi13 said:


> for one, the fact the you believe in satan also means you believe in Christ. Therefore, your not really an atheist. although you can be considered slightly correct, since some religious sects that worship satan or Lucifer believe in Christ, which technically makes them Christian. That's why there should only be one Church. Jesus died on the cross for your sins too, Its never to late to be forgiven and to walk the righteous path into the Kingdom of Heaven, even for Canadians.


I don't believe in satan or christ, I was just trolling,

and as for church, none of them are useful in any way. the idea of having a god and something to believe in is great for the weak minded, but at the same time the people who are true "believers" are the ones that are stupid enough to fill the collection plates and donate money they don't have to people that don't need it

if you were raised in another environment u most likely would believe in another "god" or multiple "gods". just because you were raised to believe in the easter bunny and santa claus, dosent mean u have to keep that ridiculous shit up when you are an adult


----------



## playboi13

ONE8SEVEN said:


> I don't believe in satan or christ, I was just trolling,
> 
> and as for church, none of them are useful in any way. the idea of having a god and something to believe in is great for the weak minded, but at the same time the people who are true "believers" are the ones that are stupid enough to fill the collection plates and donate money they don't have to people that don't need it
> 
> if you were raised in another environment u most likely would believe in another "god" or multiple "gods". just because you were raised to believe in the easter bunny and santa claus, dosent mean u have to keep that ridiculous shit up when you are an adult


 in my life, the strongest men ive ever come across are devout Christians. In my Church, we are the largest true charitable organization in the world, the Church I attend donates all collections to run an orphanage in argentina, Yes the money really goes there. As for your last comment. The longer ive lived, the more ive experienced, the more ive researched, the stronger my faith has become.


----------



## Meskin

ONE8SEVEN said:


> I don't believe in satan or christ, I was just trolling,
> 
> and as for church, none of them are useful in any way. the idea of having a god and something to believe in is great for the weak minded, but at the same time the people who are true "believers" are the ones that are stupid enough to fill the collection plates and donate money they don't have to people that don't need it
> 
> if you were raised in another environment u most likely would believe in another "god" or multiple "gods". just because you were raised to believe in the easter bunny and santa claus, dosent mean u have to keep that ridiculous shit up when you are an adult


:roflmao: preach it brother atheist


You know.,,,,, I sometimes think you were the go to man for the priest cause you be hatin dem Christians so much


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

charities keep 80% of donations, im finna open 1 up


----------



## ROBLEDO

ONE8SEVEN said:


> *I don't believe in satan or christ,* *I was just trolling,*
> 
> and as for church, none of them are useful in any way. the idea of having a god and something to believe in is great for the weak minded, but at the same time the people who are true "believers" are the ones that are stupid enough to fill the collection plates and donate money they don't have to people that don't need it
> 
> if you were raised in another environment u most likely would believe in another "god" or multiple "gods". just because you were raised to believe in the easter bunny and santa claus, dosent mean u have to keep that ridiculous shit up when you are an adult


sounds good. you're white, which ='s white devil. :rofl:

GTFO here and leave these people alone.


----------



## Caballo

ONE8SEVEN said:


> I don't believe in...Christ...The idea of having a God and something to believe in is great for the weak minded.



If you don't believe in God, then how do you explain a person's soul, or spirit? In that case, why don't bodies just rise up from the dead and start walking around? They can't. They require something beyond worldly science. They need something the earth cannot and does not provide. They need something divine to intervene and imbue a body with a living spirit. That is God. God is all around us, yet many are blind to his works.


----------



## stevechaos13

ONE8SEVEN said:


> and as for church, none of them are useful in any way. the idea of having a god and something to believe in is great for the weak minded, but at the same time the people who are true "believers" are the ones that are stupid enough to fill the collection plates and donate money they don't have to people that don't need it


Here I was always taught that it's the weak minded one's who are overly concerned with bashing on others. Just pointing out the obvious man. If you're really an atheist then what's your purpose in attacking religious people? Do we all need to forge our identities on what we don't believe in? Shit man, that's an awfully long list for most of us. See, I'm not a Christian either, but I don't get some sort of elation by going around trying to make an ass out of them, and trying my damnedest to elevate myself over them based on shit that I can't prove either. 
And you're wrong by the way, a lot of people would beg to differ on the useful-ness of organized religious institutions in their times of need. Shit man, I'm one of them! When I was laid up with nearly 100k in medical bills I couldn't pay because of some emergency surgeries it was a faith-based organization that helped me out. I didn't seem to have any atheist organizations reaching out to me, despite the fact that at the time I was a hardcore atheist...

[/QUOTE]if you were raised in another environment u most likely would believe in another "god" or multiple "gods". just because you were raised to believe in the easter bunny and santa claus, dosent mean u have to keep that ridiculous shit up when you are an adult[/QUOTE]
You're absolutely right, there are millions of different faiths around the world that reflect the lifestyles and cultures of the people who follow them. Funny thing is that when you actually study them you start to see a lot of common themes and stories. Kinda like a lot of different people were trying to say the same thing, but influenced by what they knew.


----------



## RI82REGAL

GOT IS GOOD


----------



## Duez

ONE8SEVEN said:


> charities keep 80% of donations, im finna open 1 up


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Duez

Caballo said:


> If you don't believe in God, then how do you explain a person's soul, or spirit? In that case, why don't bodies just rise up from the dead and start walking around? They can't. They require something beyond worldly science. They need something the earth cannot and does not provide. They need something divine to intervene and imbue a body with a living spirit. That is God. God is all around us, yet many are blind to his works.


Draw me a picture of a "soul" please. Is it located near the kidneys?


----------



## Caballo

Lord Duez said:


> Draw me a picture of a "soul" please. Is it located near the kidneys?


Yours might be centered below your kidneys. About a foot below, on the backside.


----------



## playboi13

stevechaos13 said:


> Here I was always taught that it's the weak minded one's who are overly concerned with bashing on others. Just pointing out the obvious man. If you're really an atheist then what's your purpose in attacking religious people? Do we all need to forge our identities on what we don't believe in? Shit man, that's an awfully long list for most of us. See, I'm not a Christian either, but I don't get some sort of elation by going around trying to make an ass out of them, and trying my damnedest to elevate myself over them based on shit that I can't prove either.
> And you're wrong by the way, a lot of people would beg to differ on the useful-ness of organized religious institutions in their times of need. Shit man, I'm one of them! *When I was laid up with nearly 100k in medical bills I couldn't pay because of some emergency surgeries it was a faith-based organization that helped me out.* I didn't seem to have any atheist organizations reaching out to me, despite the fact that at the time I was a hardcore atheist...


if you were raised in another environment u most likely would believe in another "god" or multiple "gods". just because you were raised to believe in the easter bunny and santa claus, dosent mean u have to keep that ridiculous shit up when you are an adult[/QUOTE]
You're absolutely right, there are millions of different faiths around the world that reflect the lifestyles and cultures of the people who follow them. Funny thing is that when you actually study them you start to see a lot of common themes and stories. Kinda like a lot of different people were trying to say the same thing, but influenced by what they knew.[/QUOTE]yup, here in Phoenix, if you cant pay your rent, its St. Vincent De Paul Catholic Church that helps all creeds. The Catholic Church has built schools and hospitals all over the world, to say churches don't do nothing is just an ignorant comment.


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez

Hopefully things like this will change the minds of people regarding what the LOVE of GOD is all about. We will be sharing stories from real people who's lives have been changed by GOD.

We like to say things like only GOD can judge me but as we talk about christians based on past experiences, what does that say about us? 

We are no one to judge. Once you allow JESUS CHRIST in to your heart, you too will never be the same.

GOD is Real and HE loves you Homies. 

www.forgivenmcc.org


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ROBLEDO said:


> sounds good. you're white, which ='s white devil. :rofl:
> 
> GTFO here and leave these people alone.


thats really racist brah


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: PRAISE JESUS!! :angel:

HAVE A BLESSED WEEKEND :rimshot:


----------



## RI82REGAL

GOD IS GOOD HAVE A BLESSED WEEKEND EVERY ONE


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## RI82REGAL

:angel:


----------



## RI82REGAL

:wave:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::rimshot:


----------



## Duez




----------



## Meskin




----------



## RI82REGAL

GOD IS GOOD :angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

AMEN! :angel::angel:


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> I know a lot of atheist who are crack heads and drunk drivers willing to steal and kill other people*


.CHRISTians have the highest percent of the U.S.prison population,divorce rate,abortions,chemical dependencies,gang membership & spousal abuse..congradulations..keep up the great work..


----------



## be thankful

RI82REGAL said:


> GOD IS GOOD :angel:


mass murders.rape.cancer,child abuse,homelessness,torture,hurricanes,tornadoes,viruses,diseases,drug addicts,amputees,animal abuse,crack babies,war,mindless violence,gang warfare,unemployement and the constant fear of death??...if god is so good,why cant he just stop any of this and be done with it already?


----------



## be thankful

playboi13 said:


> if you were raised in another environment u most likely would believe in another "god" or multiple "gods". just because you were raised to believe in the easter bunny and santa claus, dosent mean u have to keep that ridiculous shit up when you are an adult


You're absolutely right, there are millions of different faiths around the world that reflect the lifestyles and cultures of the people who follow them. Funny thing is that when you actually study them you start to see a lot of common themes and stories. Kinda like a lot of different people were trying to say the same thing, but influenced by what they knew.[/QUOTE]yup, here in Phoenix, if you cant pay your rent, its St. Vincent De Paul Catholic Church that helps all creeds. The Catholic Church has built schools and hospitals all over the world, to say churches don't do nothing is just an ignorant comment.[/QUOTE].you should ask how many homeless people are allowed to sleep in those giant empty churches too!...BTW,there are also plenty of NON-faith based organizations that do the same thing,the difference is the church ALWAYS has hidden agendas behind their motives..like probably getting private funding for their many butt-raping child abuse cases pending..


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> mass murders.rape.cancer,child abuse,homelessness,torture,hurricanes,tornadoes,viruses,diseases,drug addicts,amputees,animal abuse,crack babies,war,mindless violence,gang warfare,unemployement and the constant fear of death??...if god is so good,why cant he just stop any of this and be done with it already?


Wuz up playa, hope everything is good with you. Have a Blessed weekend


----------



## be thankful

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Wuz up playa, hope everything is good with you. Have a Blessed weekend


..all good thanx,just trying to stay above water like everyone else,hope all is well with you too..have a great weekend too.


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> .CHRISTians have the highest percent of the U.S.prison population,divorce rate,abortions,chemical dependencies,gang membership & spousal abuse..congradulations..keep up the great work..


Blablablablabla


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> Blablablablabla


*YOU'RE..


----------



## Meskin

I knew you were gonna say something about that 







Because " you're " ,,,,, so perfect


----------



## RI82REGAL

:angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> I knew you were gonna say something about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because " you're " ,,,,, so perfect


im not perfect,its just hard to take you seriously,when you obviously only have a fifth grade level education.


----------



## RI82REGAL

:angel:


----------



## RI82REGAL

:angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

He who has no rule over his own spirit is like a city that is broken down and without walls. Proverbs 25:28

:angel:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> im not perfect,its just hard to take you seriously,when you obviously only have a fifth grade level education.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree with you about how churches are but you know wy its that way the devil goes into the churches and uses them like killing two birds with one stone homie it makes the true believers look bad and makes God look bad also like hes the evil one those people you know of are not Gods chosen ones all churches are false now days and are following satan


----------



## RI82REGAL

[h=1]Jeremiah 29 11-14 [SUP]11 [/SUP]For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the Lord, thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope. [SUP]12 [/SUP]Then you will call upon Me and go and pray to Me, and I will listen to you. [SUP]13 [/SUP]And you will seek Me and find _Me,_ when you search for Me with all your heart. [SUP]14 [/SUP]I will be found by you, says the Lord, and I will bring you back from your captivity; I will gather you from all the nations and from all the places where I have driven you, says the Lord, and I will bring you to the place from which I cause you to be carried away captive.[/h]


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> im not perfect,its just hard to take you seriously,when you obviously only have a fifth grade level education.


Oh yeah ,,, well I say it's just smart enough to know that atheist aint the way to go:facepalm:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

RI82REGAL said:


> *Jeremiah 29 11-14 [SUP]11 [/SUP]For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the Lord, thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope. [SUP]12 [/SUP]Then you will call upon Me and go and pray to Me, and I will listen to you. [SUP]13 [/SUP]And you will seek Me and find Me, when you search for Me with all your heart. [SUP]14 [/SUP]I will be found by you, says the Lord, and I will bring you back from your captivity; I will gather you from all the nations and from all the places where I have driven you, says the Lord, and I will bring you to the place from which I cause you to be carried away captive.*


:angel:


----------



## RI82REGAL

:angel:


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> Oh yeah ,,, well I say it's just smart enough to know that atheist aint the way to go:facepalm:


..maybe i should be a christian then?.....*Top Ten Signs You're a Fundamentalist Christian*​*10* - You vigorously deny the existence of thousands of gods claimed by other religions, but feel outraged when someone denies the existence of yours.

*9* - You feel insulted and "dehumanized" when scientists say that people evolved from other life forms, but you have no problem with the Biblical claim that we were created from dirt.

*8 *- You laugh at polytheists, but you have no problem believing in a Triune God.

*7* - Your face turns purple when you hear of the "atrocities" attributed to Allah, but you don't even flinch when hearing about how God/Jehovah slaughtered all the babies of Egypt in "Exodus" and ordered the elimination of entire ethnic groups in "Joshua" including women, children, and trees!

*6* - You laugh at Hindu beliefs that deify humans, and Greek claims about gods sleeping with women, but you have no problem believing that the Holy Spirit impregnated Mary, who then gave birth to a man-god who got killed, came back to life and then ascended into the sky.

*5* - You are willing to spend your life looking for little loopholes in the scientifically established age of Earth (few billion years), but you find nothing wrong with believing dates recorded by Bronze Age tribesmen sitting in their tents and guessing that Earth is a few generations old.

*4* - You believe that the entire population of this planet with the exception of those who share your beliefs -- though excluding those in all rival sects - will spend Eternity in an infinite Hell of Suffering. And yet consider your religion the most "tolerant" and "loving."

*3* - While modern science, history, geology, biology, and physics have failed to convince you otherwise, some idiot rolling around on the floor speaking in "tongues" may be all the evidence you need to "prove" Christianity.

*2* - You define 0.01% as a "high success rate" when it comes to answered prayers. You consider that to be evidence that prayer works. And you think that the remaining 99.99% FAILURE was simply the will of God.

*1* - You actually know a lot less than many atheists and agnostics do about the Bible, Christianity, and church history - but still call yourself a Christian.


----------



## be thankful

im almost positive you guys are on the internet,cell phone and laptops daily..yet none was mentioned in the almighty bible...why not?..if there was a god,why would we need modern medicine,surgeons,vaccines,doctors,seat belts,car insurance,flood insurance,helmets etc..its 2013..think and stop being gullible....peace.


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> ..maybe i should be a christian then?.....*Top Ten Signs You're a Fundamentalist Christian*​*10* - You vigorously deny the existence of thousands of gods claimed by other religions, but feel outraged when someone denies the existence of yours.
> 
> *9* - You feel insulted and "dehumanized" when scientists say that people evolved from other life forms, but you have no problem with the Biblical claim that we were created from dirt.
> 
> *8 *- You laugh at polytheists, but you have no problem believing in a Triune God.
> 
> *7* - Your face turns purple when you hear of the "atrocities" attributed to Allah, but you don't even flinch when hearing about how God/Jehovah slaughtered all the babies of Egypt in "Exodus" and ordered the elimination of entire ethnic groups in "Joshua" including women, children, and trees!
> 
> *6* - You laugh at Hindu beliefs that deify humans, and Greek claims about gods sleeping with women, but you have no problem believing that the Holy Spirit impregnated Mary, who then gave birth to a man-god who got killed, came back to life and then ascended into the sky.
> 
> *5* - You are willing to spend your life looking for little loopholes in the scientifically established age of Earth (few billion years), but you find nothing wrong with believing dates recorded by Bronze Age tribesmen sitting in their tents and guessing that Earth is a few generations old.
> 
> *4* - You believe that the entire population of this planet with the exception of those who share your beliefs -- though excluding those in all rival sects - will spend Eternity in an infinite Hell of Suffering. And yet consider your religion the most "tolerant" and "loving."
> 
> *3* - While modern science, history, geology, biology, and physics have failed to convince you otherwise, some idiot rolling around on the floor speaking in "tongues" may be all the evidence you need to "prove" Christianity.
> 
> *2* - You define 0.01% as a "high success rate" when it comes to answered prayers. You consider that to be evidence that prayer works. And you think that the remaining 99.99% FAILURE was simply the will of God.
> 
> *1* - You actually know a lot less than many atheists and agnostics do about the Bible, Christianity, and church history - but still call yourself a Christian.


Dude , foreal !:roflmao:

That sounds like it came out of some dumb atheist comeback catalog , but on the real ,,,,,.my face turns red laughing so much at you


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> im almost positive you guys are on the internet,cell phone and laptops daily..yet none was mentioned in the almighty bible...why not?..if there was a god,why would we need modern medicine,surgeons,vaccines,doctors,seat belts,car insurance,flood insurance,helmets etc..its 2013..think and stop being gullible....peace.


BECAUSE TIMES HAVE CHANGED !

Do you still talk to the spaghetti or do you eat it now ?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

PRAISE THE ONE AND ONLY ALL MIGHTY LORD :rimshot::angel:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Sorry you think that way all you listed about what we have in our daily lifes are ment to happen its part of how the world is growing more and more wicked everyday and those daily life things will get people that are weak from there spirit to not believe there's a God but yet all physical tell your athiast science buddy to create life lets see if they can


----------



## Llerenas1960s

The Bible had already talked about things that scientist later discoverd


----------



## Llerenas1960s

God is the beginning and the End


----------



## playboi13

be thankful said:


> im almost positive you guys are on the internet,cell phone and laptops daily..yet none was mentioned in the almighty bible...why not?..if there was a god,why would we need modern medicine,surgeons,vaccines,doctors,seat belts,car insurance,flood insurance,helmets etc..its 2013..think and stop being gullible....peace.


ya you're right and 6 billion people and 2000 years of history are wrong.


----------



## be thankful

SALVADO 67 said:


> The Bible had already talked about things that scientist later discoverd


..like the world is flat,you should marry your rapist,slavery is ok..or you shouldnt shave or get tattooed..which part of the bible are you talking about?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> ..like the world is flat,you should marry your rapist,slavery is ok..or you shouldnt shave or get tattooed..which part of the bible are you talking about?


The one and only holy Bible homie never does it say anything about tattoos or that the world is flat he clearly says the world is on thing air held by nothing


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Thin air


----------



## Llerenas1960s

show me threw the holy Bible where it says rape is ok and also you are confused we are all slaves of sin what part does God say he has slaves aslong as were sinners were slaves of sin your satans slave working so hard for him God bless you homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Proverbs chapter 28 verse 4 TO REJECT THE LAW IS TO PRAISE THE WICKED TO OBEY THE LAW IS TO FIGHT THEM 

5 EVIL PEOPLE DON'T UNDERSTAND JUSTICE BUT THOSE WHO FOLLOW THE LORD UNDERSTAND EVERYTHING


----------



## Duez

SALVADO 67 said:


> show me threw the holy Bible where it says rape is ok and also you are confused we are all slaves of sin what part does God say he has slaves aslong as were sinners were slaves of sin your satans slave working so hard for him God bless you homie


He's talking about Deuteronomy 22:28-29 where it says that if you rape a woman, you have to pay her father, marry her and never divorce her. The bible also teaches child abuse, murder, and slavery, but that whole side of the planet is crazy. Here in the US we don't have sex with little kids, and kill people that can't talk to our invisible friends.


----------



## be thankful

SALVADO 67 said:


> The one and only holy Bible homie never does it say anything about tattoos or that the world is flat he clearly says the world is on thing air held by nothing


"'Do not cut your bodies for the dead or put tattoo marks on yourselves. I am the LORD.LEVITICUS 19:28...

Isaiah 11:12 "And he shall set up an ensign for the nations, and shall assemble the outcasts of Israel, and gather together the dispersed of Judah from the *four corners* of the earth." ..you should READ your own bible.


----------



## Meskin

Lord Duez said:


> He's talking about atheist , Here in the US we have sex with little kids, and kill people that can talk to our invisible friends when we drink and smoke crack and do meth because a needle is an atheists friend


FIXED


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> "'Do not cut your bodies for the dead or put tattoo marks on yourselves. I am the LORD.LEVITICUS 19:28...
> 
> Isaiah 11:12 "And he shall set up an ensign for the nations, and shall assemble the outcasts of Israel, and gather together the dispersed of Judah from the *four corners* of the earth." ..you should READ your own bible.


A true Christian atheist


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> FIXED


,,is that why christians have the highest percent of U.S prisoners,rapist, gang bangers,alcoholics and drug users?..meskin,i know you are not the brightest bulb,but you do know how to type in "GOOGLE" right?


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> A true Christian atheist


..yes,most atheist know more about the bible then most christians..good lookin out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

be thankful said:


> ..yes,most atheist know more about the bible then most christians..good lookin out.:thumbsup:


Agreed. Atheists read more in general. Nobody that's educated would think that people rode on dinosaurs 6000 years ago when time started. Anybody with google would know that the big bang is a christian belief too, not scientific, for those christians that would attack their own big bang theory. It was proposed by a preist when Genesis was proven to be false.


----------



## RI82REGAL

:angel:


----------



## RI82REGAL

[h=3]Psalm 1[/h]New King James Version (NKJV)

[h=2]BOOK ONE: Psalms 1—41[/h][h=3]The Way of the Righteous and the End of the Ungodly[/h]1 Blessed _is_ the man
Who walks not in the counsel of the ungodly,
Nor stands in the path of sinners,
Nor sits in the seat of the scornful;
[SUP]2 [/SUP]But his delight _is_ in the law of the Lord,
And in His law he meditates day and night.
[SUP]3 [/SUP]He shall be like a tree
Planted by the rivers of water,
That brings forth its fruit in its season,
Whose leaf also shall not wither;
And whatever he does shall prosper.

[SUP]4 [/SUP]The ungodly _are_ not so,
But _are_ like the chaff which the wind drives away.
[SUP]5 [/SUP]Therefore the ungodly shall not stand in the judgment,
Nor sinners in the congregation of the righteous.

[SUP]6 [/SUP]For the Lord knows the way of the righteous,
But the way of the ungodly shall perish.


----------



## be thankful

RI82REGAL said:


> *Psalm 1*
> 
> New King James Version (NKJV)
> 
> *BOOK ONE: Psalms 1—41*
> 
> *The Way of the Righteous and the End of the Ungodly*
> 
> 1 Blessed _is_ the man
> Who walks not in the counsel of the ungodly,
> Nor stands in the path of sinners,
> Nor sits in the seat of the scornful;
> [SUP]2 [/SUP]But his delight _is_ in the law of the Lord,
> And in His law he meditates day and night.
> [SUP]3 [/SUP]He shall be like a tree
> Planted by the rivers of water,
> That brings forth its fruit in its season,
> Whose leaf also shall not wither;
> And whatever he does shall prosper.
> 
> [SUP]4 [/SUP]The ungodly _are_ not so,
> But _are_ like the chaff which the wind drives away.
> [SUP]5 [/SUP]Therefore the ungodly shall not stand in the judgment,
> Nor sinners in the congregation of the righteous.
> 
> [SUP]6 [/SUP]For the Lord knows the way of the righteous,
> But the way of the ungodly shall perish.


...and dont forget....
_Leviticus_ 20:9​If anyone curses his father or mother, he must be put to death.20:10If a man commits adultery with another man’s wife—with the wife of his neighbor—both the adulterer and the adulteress must be put to death.20:13If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death._Deuteronomy_ 22:20-1If, however, the charge is true and no proof of the girl’s virginity can be found, she shall be brought to the door of her father’s house and there the men of her town shall stone her to death. She has done a disgraceful thing in Israel by being promiscuous while still in her father’s house. _Exodus _35:2​For six days, work is to be done, but the seventh day shall be your holy day, a Sabbath of rest to the LORD. Whoever does any work on it must be put to death.


----------



## playboi13

be thankful said:


> ...and dont forget....
> 
> _Leviticus_ 20:9​If anyone curses his father or mother, he must be put to death.
> 20:10
> If a man commits adultery with another man’s wife—with the wife of his neighbor—both the adulterer and the adulteress must be put to death.
> 20:13
> If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death.
> _Deuteronomy_ 22:20-1
> If, however, the charge is true and no proof of the girl’s virginity can be found, she shall be brought to the door of her father’s house and there the men of her town shall stone her to death. She has done a disgraceful thing in Israel by being promiscuous while still in her father’s house.
> 
> _Exodus _35:2​For six days, work is to be done, but the seventh day shall be your holy day, a Sabbath of rest to the LORD. Whoever does any work on it must be put to death.


you need to get a life. 95% of your posts are in this thread and you're not Christian. So you just come here to talk shit. Either you're a 15yr old kid or a grown man who needs a life.


----------



## be thankful

playboi13 said:


> you need to get a life. 95% of your posts are in this thread and you're not Christian. So you just come here to talk shit. Either you're a 15yr old kid or a grown man who needs a life.


..so what you really mean is your faith cannot give some answers to some basic questions?..i have a great life,just because i rattle your cage and im not a sheep,means i dont have a life???.very christian of you..ok,you kids play nice,,,chow


----------



## Richiecool69elka

playboi13 said:


> you need to get a life. 95% of your posts are in this thread and you're not Christian. So you just come here to talk shit. Either you're a 15yr old kid or a grown man who needs a life.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Meskin

playboi13 said:


> you need to get a life. 95% of your posts are in this thread and you're not Christian. So you just come here to talk shit. Either you're a 15yr old kid or a grown man who needs a life.


I think he's 15 with no sense , but I now see why,,,,,





Somebody gave him half a bible , foreal - all his quotes are from the old testiment*:sprint:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

GOD IS GOOD!! :angel::rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Meskin said:


> I think he's 15 with no sense , but I now see why,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody gave him half a bible , foreal - all xhis quotes are from the old testiment*:sprint:


X2


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> .
> .so what you really mean is your faith cannot give some answers to some basic questions?..i have a great life,just because i rattle your cage and im not a sheep,means i dont have a life???.very christian of you..ok,you kids play nice,,,chow


that was the law of moses the old testament for if you didn't know were living in the new testament
the law of Christ those who commit sin now and do not repent will die spiritually in hell


----------



## Llerenas1960s

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> GOD IS GOOD!! :angel::rimshot::rimshot:


Amen homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s

This vato might find god hanging around these parts


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

SALVADO 67 said:


> This vato might find god hanging around these parts


AMEN TO THAT :angel:


----------



## Duez

be thankful said:


> ...and dont forget....
> _Leviticus_ 20:9​If anyone curses his father or mother, he must be put to death.20:10If a man commits adultery with another man’s wife—with the wife of his neighbor—both the adulterer and the adulteress must be put to death.20:13If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death._Deuteronomy_ 22:20-1If, however, the charge is true and no proof of the girl’s virginity can be found, she shall be brought to the door of her father’s house and there the men of her town shall stone her to death. She has done a disgraceful thing in Israel by being promiscuous while still in her father’s house. _Exodus _35:2​For six days, work is to be done, but the seventh day shall be your holy day, a Sabbath of rest to the LORD. Whoever does any work on it must be put to death.


I be puttin mufuggas to death like a good christian. :guns:


----------



## RI82REGAL

[h=3]Psalm 2[/h]New King James Version (NKJV)

[h=3]The Messiah’s Triumph and Kingdom[/h]2 Why do the nations rage,
And the people plot a vain thing?
[SUP]2 [/SUP]The kings of the earth set themselves,
And the rulers take counsel together,
Against the Lord and against His Anointed, _saying,_
[SUP]3 [/SUP]“Let us break Their bonds in pieces
And cast away Their cords from us.”

[SUP]4 [/SUP]He who sits in the heavens shall laugh;
The Lord shall hold them in derision.
[SUP]5 [/SUP]Then He shall speak to them in His wrath,
And distress them in His deep displeasure:
[SUP]6 [/SUP]“Yet I have set My King
On My holy hill of Zion.”

[SUP]7 [/SUP]“I will declare the decree:
The Lord has said to Me,
‘You _are_ My Son,
Today I have begotten You.
[SUP]8 [/SUP]Ask of Me, and I will give _You_
The nations _for_ Your inheritance,
And the ends of the earth _for_ Your possession.
[SUP]9 [/SUP]You shall break[SUP][a][/SUP] them with a rod of iron;
You shall dash them to pieces like a potter’s vessel.’”

[SUP]10 [/SUP]Now therefore, be wise, O kings;
Be instructed, you judges of the earth.
[SUP]11 [/SUP]Serve the Lord with fear,
And rejoice with trembling.
[SUP]12 [/SUP] Kiss the Son,[SUP][b][/SUP] lest [SUP][c][/SUP] He be angry,
And you perish _in_ the way,
When His wrath is kindled but a little.
Blessed _are_ all those who put their trust in Him.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Lord Duez said:


> I be puttin mufuggas to death like a good christian. :guns:


You Arent Gonna Do Anything :nono: and Your Not Christian.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: PRAISE JESUS :angel:


----------



## DIPN714

BORN AGAIN AND FILLED WITH THE HOLLY GHOST;;


----------



## playboi13

DIPN714 said:


> BORN AGAIN AND FILLED WITH THE HOLY GHOST;;


----------



## Duez

DIPN714 said:


> BORN AGAIN AND FILLED WITH THE HOLLY GHOST;;


Eww


----------



## be thankful

SALVADO 67 said:


> that was the law of moses the old testament for if you didn't know were living in the new testament
> the law of Christ those who commit sin now and do not repent will die spiritually in hell


..do you even know the difference between the two testaments?..so you can murder,rape,tourture and then ask for forgiveness and you will go to heaven,if you are atheist,buddhist,muslim or pagan,its an automatic ticket to the hot place?...cmon.


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> I think he's 15 with no sense , but I now see why,,,,,
> 
> are you saying the old testament doesnt apply anymore,or just certain parts?
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody gave him half a bible , foreal - all his quotes are from the old testiment*:sprint:


are you saying the old testament doesnt apply anymore,or just certain parts?


----------



## RI82REGAL

:angel: PRAISE GOD :angel:


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> are you saying the old testament doesnt apply anymore,or just certain parts?


What I'm saying is ,,,,, for you to think you are so smart that sure is a dumb question you asked


I see you working with only half a bible I can see why you are atheist


----------



## Duez

Meskin said:


> What I'm saying is ,,,,, for you to think you are so smart that sure is a dumb question you asked
> 
> 
> I see you working with only half a bible I can see why you are atheist


I'm atheist because I have read way more than one book. If you read more than one book, you would be atheist too. It's only the uneducated that "believe" in stuff.


----------



## playboi13

Lord Duez said:


> I'm atheist because I have read way more than one book. If you read more than one book, you would be atheist too. It's only the uneducated that "believe" in stuff.


So you know what you're talking about, and thousands of years of history is wrong, as well as educated experts who agree that Jesus Christ existed.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Lord Duez said:


> I'm atheist because I have read way more than one book. If you read more than one book, you would be atheist too. It's only the uneducated that "believe" in stuff.


You could read all you want doesn't mean you understand the Bible I know for a fact you didn't understand everything written in thr Bible only God himself could reveal that


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> are you saying the old testament doesnt apply anymore,or just certain parts?


t
Your trying to interpret the Bible in your own way but your way wrong about read it from front to back you will not understand it


----------



## Duez

playboi13 said:


> So you know what you're talking about, and *thousands of years of history* is wrong, as well as educated experts who agree that Jesus Christ existed.


As in 6000? Like when time began, which means every spectrum analysis ever taken has been incorrect because we could not see anything farther than 6000 light years unless it was there before time began? The bible isn't a history book, it's a story book for gullible people. There are no reindeer at the North Pole. If Jesus, king of the Jews, existed, his wife was full of shit when somebody said, that she said, she saw him come back to life.


----------



## Duez

SALVADO 67 said:


> t
> Your trying to interpret the Bible in your own way but your way wrong about read it from front to back you will not understand it


Do you understand that on the first page it says that dinosaurs were created on the same 6th day as men? 










Do you understand what a "day" is, and how silly it seems that he wouldn't just work on the side of the planet facing the sun until he was finished? Or why a god would even spin it in the first place while he was working on it?


----------



## playboi13

Lord Duez said:


> As in 6000? Like when time began, which means every spectrum analysis ever taken has been incorrect because we could not see anything farther than 6000 light years unless it was there before time began? The bible isn't a history book, it's a story book for gullible people. There are no reindeer at the North Pole. If Jesus, king of the Jews, existed, his wife was full of shit when somebody said, that she said, she saw him come back to life.


no, as in the last few thousand years of history. So you are saying that experts who dedicate their lives to researching this are wrong. experts from different backgrounds, Christian, jewish, muslim, atheist, etc.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

GOD is Good..Nice To See Him Getting So Much Attention.:wave:


----------



## Ariztlan

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Ariztlan said:


> Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA.
> 
> I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day.
> 
> Here is an overview on my annual car show.
> 
> OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation).
> 
> Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered.
> 
> This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer.
> 
> ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough.
> 
> Musical guest TBA
> 
> This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer.
> 
> *Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013
> 
> Thanks for your help & God Bless,
> 
> Xavier The X-Man
> www.XManShow.com


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> ..do you even know the difference between the two testaments?..so you can murder,rape,tourture and then ask for forgiveness and you will go to heaven,if you are atheist,buddhist,muslim or pagan,its an automatic ticket to the hot place?...cmon.


Its that easy... But not just ask for forgiveness, we have to repent and accept Jesus as our Lord and Savior I did. Thats what He died on the cross for. Just gotta open your heart n believe


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> ...and dont forget....
> _Leviticus_ 20:9​If anyone curses his father or mother, he must be put to death.20:10If a man commits adultery with another man’s wife—with the wife of his neighbor—both the adulterer and the adulteress must be put to death.20:13If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death._Deuteronomy_ 22:20-1If, however, the charge is true and no proof of the girl’s virginity can be found, she shall be brought to the door of her father’s house and there the men of her town shall stone her to death. She has done a disgraceful thing in Israel by being promiscuous while still in her father’s house._Exodus _35:2​For six days, work is to be done, but the seventh day shall be your holy day, a Sabbath of rest to the LORD. Whoever does any work on it must be put to death.


God's law is perfect either you were right or you were wrong, thats why Jesus came so we can have a chance if we believe


----------



## Duez

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> God's law is perfect either you were right or you were wrong, thats why Jesus came so we can have a chance if we believe


If you think killing your wife with rocks because she didn't bleed on your wedding night is right, you have no place in the United States. Pack your shit and head to the middle east where other nutjobs like you kill women for no reason.


----------



## hotstuff5964

lol


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Damn you guys need mental help it seems like you just can't understand things bottom line God does exist don't be ignorant and closed minded think outside the earth look at how the earth is created and everything that's in it including good and evil God will come back to destroy the earth and judge us poor souls some more ignorant then others


----------



## Llerenas1960s

some things in the Bible are written a certain way so we could see the reality of the sin from a spiritual point of view


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Lord Duez said:


> If you think killing your wife with rocks because she didn't bleed on your wedding night is right, you have no place in the United States. Pack your shit and head to the middle east where other nutjobs like you kill women for no reason.


 Like I said that stopped when Jesus came. We no longer live by the law we live by his grace


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> What I'm saying is ,,,,, for you to think you are so smart that sure is a dumb question you asked
> 
> 
> I see you working with only half a bible I can see why you are atheist


,,its a dumb question because you cant answer it correctly?..what do you mean HALF the bible??..i think you are over your head on this one.


----------



## be thankful

playboi13 said:


> So you know what you're talking about, and thousands of years of history is wrong, as well as educated experts who agree that Jesus Christ existed.


educated experts?...is that why 99.9% of scientist believe in EVOLUTION????..you seem to talk alot,but really you just blow smoke..im not trying to be mean,but google before you speak and it might save you some embarrassement...peace.


----------



## be thankful

SALVADO 67 said:


> Damn you guys need mental help it seems like you just can't understand things bottom line God does exist don't be ignorant and closed minded think outside the earth look at how the earth is created and everything that's in it including good and evil God will come back to destroy the earth and judge us poor souls some more ignorant then others


mental help?..like the highest percent of prisoners,divorces,alcoholics & drug addicts are christian?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> educated experts?...is that why 99.9% of scientist believe in EVOLUTION????..you seem to talk alot,but really you just blow smoke..im not trying to be mean,but google before you speak and it might save you some embarrassement...peace.


And how do you think evolution started ?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> mental help?..like the highest percent of prisoners,divorces,alcoholics & drug addicts are christian?


People change there life around that's the people that have repented of there sins your telling me you never do nothing wrong? Your more of a sinner then a murder since your athiast


----------



## MinieMe209

Lord Duez said:


> I be puttin mufuggas to death like a good christian. :guns:


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## epperson36

There are some great points on this forum and some really shollow stupid ones


----------



## MinieMe209

epperson36 said:


> There are some great points on this forum and some really shollow stupid ones


Shallow*


----------



## playboi13

be thankful said:


> educated experts?...is that why 99.9% of scientist believe in EVOLUTION????..you seem to talk alot,but really you just blow smoke..im not trying to be mean,but google before you speak and it might save you some embarrassement...peace.


Lol, I was thinking the same bout you. Google Jesus Christ and see for yourself


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: HAVE A BLESSED SUNDAY :angel:


----------



## be thankful

SALVADO 67 said:


> And how do you think evolution started ?


lets try this again?..you either believe in creationism (everything god)or evolution (science)..you cant have both.ready ..and ..go.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> lets try this again?..you either believe in creationism (everything god)or evolution (science)..you cant have both.ready ..and ..go.


Without the Creator there would be no science


----------



## be thankful

SALVADO 67 said:


> People change there life around that's the people that have repented of there sins your telling me you never do nothing wrong? Your more of a sinner then a murder since your athiast


yes, people change their life,and i think its great.but must just grab a different crutch..religion,sex,nicotine,gym etc...its all just another vice for people not strong enough to stand on their own two feet.yes,i have done bad things ,who hasnt? difference is i dont think im above other people and preach on the street corners or bang on peoples doors spreading poisonous scare tactics.to say an atheist is more of a sinner than a christian,shows how delusional you really are..


----------



## be thankful

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Without the Creator there would be no science


..so there was nothing..then god appeared??.what SOLID evidence do you have carol city?


----------



## be thankful

playboi13 said:


> Lol, I was thinking the same bout you. Google Jesus Christ and see for yourself


..well i give logical questions/answers..most people on here wont debate,just post more copy/paste bible versus,or the typical..i dont have an answer..so "everything jesus"..or "repent or go to hell"..how ground breaking..:facepalm:


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> lets try this again?..you either believe in creationism (everything god)or evolution (science)..you cant have both.ready ..and ..go.


And that advise is coming from you ?! One whom says he's atheist but spends all his free time on a Christian thread , 


Yeah , way to go you atheist


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> ..well i give logical questions/answers..most people on here wont debate,just post more copy/paste bible versus,or the typical..i dont have an answer..so "everything jesus"..or "repent or go to hell"..how ground breaking..:facepalm:


And that is coming from you ?! One whom has nothing else to refer to but prison this and prison that, drug rapists murderers . Logic is people go to prison murderers and rapist with an atheist mentality , they can't help that in prison they realize their mistakes. One thing for sure 50% of them leave prison and return to the same old tactics of being an atheist nutjob


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> ..so there was nothing..then god appeared??.what SOLID evidence do you have carol city?


Solid evidence is you are here debating it because if you didn't believe in it your post count wouldn't be so high in one particular tread 
( Christian Lowriders Check-In ):nicoderm::yes:


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> And that advise is coming from you ?! One whom says he's atheist but spends all his free time on a Christian thread ,
> 
> 
> Yeah , way to go you atheist


 *advice...how can anyone take you serious bud?


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> Solid evidence is you are here debating it because if you didn't believe in it your post count wouldn't be so high in one particular tread
> ( Christian Lowriders Check-In ):nicoderm::yes:


its called an open forum,im not debating because no one will debate me,just more brainwashed jibberish.all the proof i need is if there was a god,he would tell me..not you..checkmate.


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> And that is coming from you ?! One whom has nothing else to refer to but prison this and prison that, drug rapists murderers . Logic is people go to prison murderers and rapist with an atheist mentality , they can't help that in prison they realize their mistakes. One thing for sure 50% of them leave prison and return to the same old tactics of being an atheist nutjob


..i just report the facts,dont be mad..that one burns a little dont it?,,


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> And that advise is coming from you ?! One whom says he's atheist but spends all his free time on a Christian thread ,
> 
> 
> Yeah , way to go you atheist


the USA/america is not in no way,shape or form mentioned in the bible..meskin,if you are such a jesus freak,wouldnt you want to move to the middle east were jesus lived,walked and performed all his miracles?..no?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

be thankful said:


> mental help?..like the highest percent of prisoners,divorces,alcoholics & drug addicts are christian?


Were They Christian Before Or After There Mistakes?


----------



## Duez

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Without the Creator there would be no science


Thats just dumb.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Lord Duez said:


> Im just dumb.


You just dont understand yet  
Science studies everything created by Him.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> ..so there was nothing..then god appeared??.what SOLID evidence do you have carol city?


He is the begining and the end. nothing before him nothing after him. As for solid evidence? the Bible says we were created to His image we just gotta look in the mirror


----------



## MinieMe209

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> He is the begining and the end. nothing before him nothing after him. As for solid evidence? the Bible says we were created to His image we just gotta look in the mirror


Holy fuck,





















I'M GOD!















Worship me bitches :guns:


----------



## be thankful

Richiecool69elka said:


> Were They Christian Before Or After There Mistakes?


actually a good question,i would think the surveys are usually being done during counciling,after the mistake.


----------



## be thankful

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> He is the begining and the end. nothing before him nothing after him. As for solid evidence? the Bible says we were created to His image we just gotta look in the mirror,,,SO I HAVE NO EVIDENCE,AND I AM A SHEEP.


..so "all things bible" answer again.


----------



## Duez

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> He is the begining and the end. nothing before him nothing after him. As for solid evidence? the Bible says we were created to His image we just gotta look in the mirror


Who's image was this bad mufugga created in? T-rex would eat jesus.


----------



## Duez

MinieMe209 said:


> Holy fuck,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M GOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worship me bitches :guns:


Can I have wings when I die? And golden streets too, even though they're probably slippery as shit when it rains. :worship:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Lord Duez said:


> Can I have wings when I die? And golden streets too, even though they're probably slippery as shit when it rains. :worship:


Keep a tight grip so the 5.20s dont slip


----------



## Meskin

Atheist will always think Christian


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Lord Duez said:


> Who's image was this bad mufugga created in? T-rex would eat jesus.


Funny Guy


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> Atheist will always think Christian


funny,you might be a christian now,but you are BORN atheist/agnostic!..then you were programmed to your present beliefs..ever wonder why GOD is atheist?..but you have no problem worshipping him right?..derp.


----------



## playboi13

be thankful said:


> yes, people change their life,and i think its great.but must just grab a different crutch..religion,sex,nicotine,gym etc...its all just another vice for people not strong enough to stand on their own two feet.yes,i have done bad things ,who hasnt? difference is i dont think im above other people and preach on the street corners or bang on peoples doors spreading poisonous scare tactics.to say an atheist is more of a sinner than a christian,shows how delusional you really are..


the strongest men and women I Know are devoted Christians. So you cant say its a crutch. And not all Christians preach on the corner and bang on doors. Those are jehovahs witness' or others. I will agree that there are some crazy off the charts so called Christian churches, however, those are not Christians at all. Just like the westboro Baptist church, they plan to attend the funeral for the 19 firefighters who lost their lives in the AZ fire to protest because they believe God killed those firefighters as an example to show people the evils of the world and to punish us for gay marriage. That is not a real Baptist church, and that church would be considered a cult.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

be thankful said:


> actually a good question,i would think the surveys are usually being done during counciling,after the mistake.


Thanks.I Have More.Have You Always Been Athiest Or Were You Ever A Christian or Ever Believed In GOD? And Something Happen? Im Asking This Question With Respect And Man To Man.I Know Someone On Here Will Read It And Say Something Stupid..


----------



## be thankful

playboi13 said:


> the strongest men and women I Know are devoted Christians. So you cant say its a crutch. And not all Christians preach on the corner and bang on doors. Those are jehovahs witness' or others. I will agree that there are some crazy off the charts so called Christian churches, however, those are not Christians at all. Just like the westboro Baptist church, they plan to attend the funeral for the 19 firefighters who lost their lives in the AZ fire to protest because they believe God killed those firefighters as an example to show people the evils of the world and to punish us for gay marriage. That is not a real Baptist church, and that church would be considered a cult.


i like that you at least are willing to debate playboi,unlike most that just say "everything jesus".and yes there are strong christians,but guess what?..there are strong people in EVERY religion!..so why are the jehovas & westboro wrong,but christianity is right?..who is to say they arent a real baptist church?..they all have the same mindset as you!!!..you cant all be right..but you can all be wrong...just saying.


----------



## be thankful

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks.I Have More.Have You Always Been Athiest Or Were You Ever A Christian or Ever Believed In GOD? And Something Happen? Im Asking This Question With Respect And Man To Man.I Know Someone On Here Will Read It And Say Something Stupid..


man to man..everyone is born nuetral/atheist/agnostic,,then depending what religion your family is,it usually gets handed down from generations.just like everyone else here,i was conditioned at a young age."pray to the invisible empire or go to hell"...im sure everyone here has done enough dirty shit to get us to the hot place!.as i got older (young teens)lots of shit didnt make sense..paying money to the church machine,and being judged every sunday,because i will never be "good enough" just wasnt my idea of fun...so i broke free from the chains ever since..religion is like a bad diet,you dont get results..but its very easy to stick to...


----------



## playboi13

be thankful said:


> i like that you at least are willing to debate playboi,unlike most that just say "everything jesus".and yes there are strong christians,but guess what?..there are strong people in EVERY religion!..so why are the jehovas & westboro wrong,but christianity is right?..who is to say they arent a real baptist church?..they all have the same mindset as you!!!..you cant all be right..but you can all be wrong...just saying.


they are extremists. they do not have the same mindset as me. and you're right we cant all be right. that's why Jesus created his Church and said a divided kingdom is no kingdom at all. But as time goes on, people decided they didn't agree with certain aspects of the Church and branched off. 1500 years later, you have many Christian based churches, and everyday someone thinks they will start their own.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

be thankful said:


> man to man..everyone is born nuetral/atheist/agnostic,,then depending what religion your family is,it usually gets handed down from generations.just like everyone else here,i was conditioned at a young age."pray to the invisible empire or go to hell"...im sure everyone here has done enough dirty shit to get us to the hot place!.as i got older (young teens)lots of shit didnt make sense..paying money to the church machine,and being judged every sunday,because i will never be "good enough" just wasnt my idea of fun...so i broke free from the chains ever since..religion is like a bad diet,you dont get results..but its very easy to stick to...


Thanks.


----------



## Meskin

Lord Duez said:


> Can I have wings when I die? And golden streets too, even though they're probably slippery as shit when it rains. :worship:


I don't see why not , you probably have gold teeth


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> funny,you might be a christian now,but you are BORN atheist/agnostic!..then you were programmed to your present beliefs..ever wonder why GOD is atheist?..but you have no problem worshipping him right?..derp.


You ever heard the saying god knew you before you were born ? 

Ever wonder why your atheist and not other,,,,


----------



## Zeeto

I read a few pages at the beginning of this thread and really enjoyed what I was reading, as I look to the last number of pages, it has turned into a battle of who is right and who is wrong. I know there are many who are against Christ and have their reasons for it, but I am a strong believer that as a moral standard, weather believer or not, neither side should feel the need to go and attack the other group in a thread made to share what they believe. I don't believe in a non-believer coming to a Christian thread to argue a point, and on the same note, I don't believe a Christian should go into a non-believers thread and bash them for not believing. I do believe in sharing the Gospel and making disciples, but I believe that should be with respect, in kindness, and most of all, with Love. I say leave this thread to those that believe and start your own to share your beliefs. The word of God tells us *2 Timothy 2:14 (NLT) 
*[SUP]14 [/SUP] Remind everyone about these things, and command them in God’s presence to stop fighting over words. Such arguments are useless, and they can ruin those who hear them. *2 Timothy 2:23-25 (NLT) 
*[SUP]23 [/SUP] Again I say, don’t get involved in foolish, ignorant arguments that only start fights. 
[SUP]24 [/SUP] A servant of the Lord must not quarrel but must be kind to everyone, be able to teach, and be patient with difficult people. 
[SUP]25 [/SUP] Gently instruct those who oppose the truth. Perhaps God will change those people’s hearts, and they will learn the truth. * I know I am new to this site, but I felt like I should share. God Bless, and may EVERYONE have a great day. Keep the thread going, in a positive and helpful way.*


----------



## be thankful

Zeeto said:


> I read a few pages at the beginning of this thread and really enjoyed what I was reading, as I look to the last number of pages, it has turned into a battle of who is right and who is wrong. I know there are many who are against Christ and have their reasons for it, but I am a strong believer that as a moral standard, weather believer or not, neither side should feel the need to go and attack the other group in a thread made to share what they believe. I don't believe in a non-believer coming to a Christian thread to argue a point, and on the same note, I don't believe a Christian should go into a non-believers thread and bash them for not believing. I do believe in sharing the Gospel and making disciples, but I believe that should be with respect, in kindness, and most of all, with Love. I say leave this thread to those that believe and start your own to share your beliefs. The word of God tells us *2 Timothy 2:14 (NLT)
> *[SUP]14 [/SUP]Remind everyone about these things, and command them in God’s presence to stop fighting over words. Such arguments are useless, and they can ruin those who hear them. *2 Timothy 2:23-25 (NLT)
> *[SUP]23 [/SUP]Again I say, don’t get involved in foolish, ignorant arguments that only start fights.
> [SUP]24 [/SUP]A servant of the Lord must not quarrel but must be kind to everyone, be able to teach, and be patient with difficult people.
> [SUP]25 [/SUP]Gently instruct those who oppose the truth. Perhaps God will change those people’s hearts, and they will learn the truth. *I know I am new to this site, but I felt like I should share. God Bless, and may EVERYONE have a great day. Keep the thread going, in a positive and helpful way.*


unless i missed the sign that said "no atheist or logical thinkers are allowed"..this is an open forum correct?shouldnt your faith withstand some debating?.thats one of the problems with religion/christians is the "above all" attitude.i have plenty of christian/catholic friends,we get along great.im not trying to bash,just asking questions?..what are you bringing to the table?..more copy/paste bible versus from google?.ironic, that the internet isnt even in the bible... amazing.


----------



## be thankful

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks.


anytime..i used to work in whittier/SFS/norwack area..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Zeeto said:


> I read a few pages at the beginning of this thread and really enjoyed what I was reading, as I look to the last number of pages, it has turned into a battle of who is right and who is wrong. I know there are many who are against Christ and have their reasons for it, but I am a strong believer that as a moral standard, weather believer or not, neither side should feel the need to go and attack the other group in a thread made to share what they believe. I don't believe in a non-believer coming to a Christian thread to argue a point, and on the same note, I don't believe a Christian should go into a non-believers thread and bash them for not believing. I do believe in sharing the Gospel and making disciples, but I believe that should be with respect, in kindness, and most of all, with Love. I say leave this thread to those that believe and start your own to share your beliefs. The word of God tells us *2 Timothy 2:14 (NLT)
> *[SUP]14 [/SUP]Remind everyone about these things, and command them in God’s presence to stop fighting over words. Such arguments are useless, and they can ruin those who hear them. *2 Timothy 2:23-25 (NLT)
> *[SUP]23 [/SUP]Again I say, don’t get involved in foolish, ignorant arguments that only start fights.
> [SUP]24 [/SUP]A servant of the Lord must not quarrel but must be kind to everyone, be able to teach, and be patient with difficult people.
> [SUP]25 [/SUP]Gently instruct those who oppose the truth. Perhaps God will change those people’s hearts, and they will learn the truth. *I know I am new to this site, but I felt like I should share. God Bless, and may EVERYONE have a great day. Keep the thread going, in a positive and helpful way.*


Well Said...:thumbsup:


----------



## be thankful

playboi13 said:


> they are extremists. they do not have the same mindset as me. and you're right we cant all be right. that's why Jesus created his Church and said a divided kingdom is no kingdom at all. But as time goes on, people decided they didn't agree with certain aspects of the Church and branched off. 1500 years later, you have many Christian based churches, and everyday someone thinks they will start their own.


true dat!..with hundreds of different christian denominations,with different goals,,how do you know whos right?..some churches are for gays,abortion,condoms etc.some are against it??...just seems the big picture is,a pastor is just making it up as he sees fit..the rest just follow.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

be thankful said:


> anytime..i used to work in whittier/SFS/norwack area..


Cool.If Your Ever In The Area Again.I Would Like To Invite You To The Church I Attend.Dont Worry You Wont Be Judged.You Dont Have To Give Any Money.


----------



## Zeeto

be thankful said:


> unless i missed the sign that said "no atheist or logical thinkers are allowed"..this is an open forum correct?shouldnt your faith withstand some debating?.thats one of the problems with religion/christians is the "above all" attitude.i have plenty of christian/catholic friends,we get along great.im not trying to bash,just asking questions?..what are you bringing to the table?..more copy/paste bible versus from google?.ironic, that the internet isnt even in the bible... amazing.


 I never said you should not come in and have a conversation. I also have many, actually more friends, family, acquaintances in my life that don't believe. That does not change how I treat them or who I am. I do believe that what you call "debating" is actually bashing, you can take the many pages before this as proof. (No, I don't mean just you). Either way, "debating" over this topic is useless, out of 658 page, has anyone changed their mind? Do the non- believers believe in God more after reading all this "debating"? Do Christians believe any less because of this "debate"? The beginning of this thread is what can change people, Christian or non-Christian helping eachother. I really enjoy this Forum and its clubs, Christian or non- Christian. A lot of them do good things for the community and/or are out to enjoy a nice cruise or show with one another. Keep it going. :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13

be thankful said:


> true dat!..with hundreds of different christian denominations,with different goals,,how do you know whos right?..some churches are for gays,abortion,condoms etc.some are against it??...just seems the big picture is,a pastor is just making it up as he sees fit..the rest just follow.


 that's why I go with the Church that Jesus Christ started himself, the one true Holy and Apostolic Church.


----------



## be thankful

playboi13 said:


> that's why I go with the Church that Jesus Christ started himself, the one true Holy and Apostolic Church.


well of course you think yours is the one true church!..ask any bronco fan,who has the best football team..same theory.


----------



## Meskin

You must feel special knowing there's only one atheist church


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel: GOD IS GOOD :angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## 1964dippin

Amen,ttt, bump,


----------



## La Skzanoma

Check!


----------



## Zeeto

13*Be on your guard; stand firm in the faith; be courageous; be strong. 14*Do everything in love. 1 Corinthians 16:13-14 (NIV)


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## RI82REGAL

:angel:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## sdropnem

the unbelievers are always on the Cover Up! :facepalm:


----------



## MinieMe209

playboi13 said:


> that's why I go with the Church that *Jesus Christ started himself*, the one true Holy and Apostolic Church.


:roflmao::roflmao: Which version of the virgin birth did you get this from? The one 2k years before his jewish birth? The one 500 years before? Or the newest one around 2k years ago?


----------



## be thankful

MinieMe209 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: Which version of the virgin birth did you get this from? The one 2k years before his jewish birth? The one 500 years before? Or the newest one around 2k years ago?


..give playboi a minute to google the answer for you...


----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> the unbelievers are always on the Cover Up! :facepalm:


kind of interesting & boring video..my question,if god is so powerful & great beyond all means...why would you need youtube to do his public relations work?...:facepalm:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> kind of interesting & boring video..my question,if god is so powerful & great beyond all means...why would you need youtube to do his public relations work?...:facepalm:


We are called to spread His word so that those that dont know Him get to know Him, and if we didnt you wouldnt have this topic to come in n ask questions :angel:


----------



## Zeeto

Good morning everyone, may you all have a blessed day. Encouragement for the day, Romans 8:31*What, then, shall we say in response to these things? If God is for us, who can be against us?


----------



## sdropnem

be thankful said:


> kind of interesting & boring video..my question,if god is so powerful & great beyond all means...why would you need youtube to do his public relations work?...:facepalm:



:facepalm:




He is the TRUTH.......and the truth always comes out / everywhere.........not just on youtube!


----------



## be thankful

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> We are called to spread His word so that those that dont know Him get to know Him, and if we didnt you wouldnt have this topic to come in n ask questions :angel:


he called you to spread the word personally?.wow!!!..you must either be amazing, with magical powers..or delusional...you ever notice the ones that embrace faith the most,are usually the ones with low self esteem or lacking the most in their life?....just saying.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> he called you to spread the word personally?.wow!!!..you must either be amazing, with magical powers..or delusional...you ever notice the ones that embrace faith the most,are usually the ones with low self esteem or lacking the most in their life?....just saying.


You can't see beyond physical proof could you let me ask you something how could you believe in wind if you can't see it


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> he called you to spread the word personally?.wow!!!..you must either be amazing, with magical powers..or delusional...you ever notice the ones that embrace faith the most,are usually the ones with low self esteem or lacking the most in their life?....just saying.


Yes, personally. Thats what we all doing here dog.
I am amazing.. now that Im walking with the Lord but there is always room for improvement. 
I agree with you, but isnt that what humans do when we need something? we go n look for it, right? In my case I wasnt lacking anything material at all when I started going to church, n I was full of self esteem... But I had a cold empty heart that needed to be restored n only the word of God can do that. We just have to let Him


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> he called you to spread the word personally?.wow!!!..you must either be amazing, with magical powers..or delusional...you ever notice the ones that embrace faith the most,are usually the ones with low self esteem or lacking the most in their life?....just saying.


To any Christian reading your posts it would appear that it is coming straight out of a fools mouth . By now everyone knows that you are comfortable with your daily sin what ever it may be . You tend to forget the real meaning of being atheist you havent won over not one soul yet for your red god . 

I can clearly understand Christians debating gods but an atheist !!!! You are so fake with it


----------



## Zeeto

Good morning everyone, encouragement for the day. 1*God is our refuge and strength,
an ever-present help in trouble.
2*Therefore we will not fear, though the earth give way
and the mountains fall into the heart of the sea,
3*though its waters roar and foam
and the mountains quake with their surging.[c] Psalm 46:1-3


----------



## MrSix3

Zeeto said:


> Good morning everyone, encouragement for the day. 1*God is our refuge and strength,
> an ever-present help in trouble.
> 2*Therefore we will not fear, though the earth give way
> and the mountains fall into the heart of the sea,
> 3*though its waters roar and foam
> and the mountains quake with their surging.[c] Psalm 46:1-3


:thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL

:angel:


----------



## Zeeto

Good morning everyone, encouragement for the day. 9*Let us not become weary in doing good, for at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up. Galations 6:9


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Zeeto said:


> Good morning everyone, encouragement for the day. 9*Let us not become weary in doing good, for at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up. Galations 6:9


Amen


----------



## Zeeto

Encouragement for the day. 2*My help comes from the Lord,
the Maker of heaven and earth.
3*He will not let your foot slip—
he who watches over you will not slumber. Psalms 121:2-3


----------



## be thankful

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Yes, personally. Thats what we all doing here dog.
> I am amazing.. now that Im walking with the Lord but there is always room for improvement.
> I agree with you, but isnt that what humans do when we need something? we go n look for it, right? In my case I wasnt lacking anything material at all when I started going to church, n I was full of self esteem... But I had a cold empty heart that needed to be restored n only the word of God can do that. We just have to let Him


so would i be correct in saying most godbots would be lost without their faith?..instead of feeding into religion,couldnt you just buy a puppy to fill the gaps?


----------



## Zeeto

Happy Sunday Everyone! 24*This is the day the Lord has made;We will rejoice and be glad in it. Psalm 118:24


----------



## RI82REGAL

*Psalm 23 (New King James Version)*




New King James Version (NKJV)

*The Lord the Shepherd of His People*

*A Psalm of David.*

23 The Lord _is_ my shepherd;
I shall not want.
[SUP]2 [/SUP]He makes me to lie down in green pastures;
He leads me beside the still waters.
[SUP]3 [/SUP]He restores my soul;
He leads me in the paths of righteousness
For His name’s sake.

[SUP]4 [/SUP]Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
I will fear no evil;
For You _are_ with me;
Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me.

[SUP]5 [/SUP]You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies;
You anoint my head with oil;
My cup runs over.
[SUP]6 [/SUP]Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me
All the days of my life;
And I will dwell[SUP][a][/SUP] in the house of the Lord
Forever.


----------



## Zeeto

RI82REGAL said:


> *Psalm 23 (New King James Version)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New King James Version (NKJV)
> 
> *The Lord the Shepherd of His People*
> 
> *A Psalm of David.*
> 
> 23 The Lord _is_ my shepherd;
> I shall not want.
> [SUP]2 [/SUP]He makes me to lie down in green pastures;
> He leads me beside the still waters.
> [SUP]3 [/SUP]He restores my soul;
> He leads me in the paths of righteousness
> For His name’s sake.
> 
> [SUP]4 [/SUP]Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
> I will fear no evil;
> For You _are_ with me;
> Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me.
> 
> [SUP]5 [/SUP]You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies;
> You anoint my head with oil;
> My cup runs over.
> [SUP]6 [/SUP]Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me
> All the days of my life;
> And I will dwell[SUP][a][/SUP] in the house of the Lord
> Forever.


:h5:


----------



## dat620

hey all, been out of touch for a while, I had to have 3 micro ear surgeries in the last month, then last Tuesday my dad went home to heaven, so it's been pretty hectic in our house hold, but I know that the Lord GOD gave me the strength to make it thru, as quoted above in psa 23, I walk thru the valley of the shadow of death... walk thru, not camp out or live there, walk thru, no matter what GOD will always get you thru, he never promised it would be easy, he just said he would get us thru, amen... take care all n GOD Bless, have a great day!


----------



## Zeeto

dat620 said:


> hey all, been out of touch for a while, I had to have 3 micro ear surgeries in the last month, then last Tuesday my dad went home to heaven, so it's been pretty hectic in our house hold, but I know that the Lord GOD gave me the strength to make it thru, as quoted above in psa 23, I walk thru the valley of the shadow of death... walk thru, not camp out or live there, walk thru, no matter what GOD will always get you thru, he never promised it would be easy, he just said he would get us thru, amen... take care all n GOD Bless, have a great day!


 Hello dat620, I am fairly new here so we have not spoken before, but I am sorry for the things that you are dealing with. I am sure it is not a easy thing to get through, I pray that you will be strengthened in this difficult time and that you and your family will find comfort with Christ. I like what you said, we are to go through struggles and we are well aware that we are not free from going through them. The difference is that through that struggle we can find comfort knowing that just as when the storm hit the disciples and they thought it was all over, Christ was there with them to get them through it and calm the storm. Again, sorry for your loss, it is a long process of heart ache, but you don't have to deal with it alone. God Bless.


----------



## dat620

zeeto, thx for the comforting words, yes he will get us thru, as he told his desciples let us go to the other side, but being flesh and not thinking in the spirit they all got scared by the circumstances surrounding them instead of keeping their faith and eyes upon the Lord, we too will go thru things but I know GOD will get us thru... GOD Bless all and have a great day..


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> hey all, been out of touch for a while, I had to have 3 micro ear surgeries in the last month, then last Tuesday my dad went home to heaven, so it's been pretty hectic in our house hold, but I know that the Lord GOD gave me the strength to make it thru, as quoted above in psa 23, I walk thru the valley of the shadow of death... walk thru, not camp out or live there, walk thru, no matter what GOD will always get you thru, he never promised it would be easy, he just said he would get us thru, amen... take care all n GOD Bless, have a great day!


..sorry about your loss,no matter your beliefs (or non-beliefs)losing a loved one is never easy..stand strong.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

be thankful said:


> ..sorry about your loss,no matter your beliefs (or non-beliefs)losing a loved one is never easy..stand strong.


Yuuup.My Mom Passed Away 2 Months Ago.I Miss Her So Much.


----------



## dat620

thanks to you all for the kind words, it is really comforting to hear from every one, and as be thankful said it doesn't matter if we believe or not family loss hurts, again thx all and have a great day...


----------



## playboi13

:angel:


----------



## Zeeto

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yuuup.My Mom Passed Away 2 Months Ago.I Miss Her So Much.


Sorry for your loss.
Prayers for you and your family as well.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Zeeto said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> Prayers for you and your family as well.


Thanks Brother..GOD Bless..


----------



## dcntone

be thankful said:


> its called an open forum,im not debating because no one will debate me,just more brainwashed jibberish.all the proof i need is if there was a god,he would tell me..not you..checkmate.


u are exactly right...until God calls u all this will be jibberish to u...however solid evidence for is my changed lifestyle which no one can debate...to GOD only be the glory.:wave:


----------



## Zeeto

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks Brother..GOD Bless..


:thumbsup: God bless you too. Encouragement for the day. [SUP]28 [/SUP]“Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. [SUP]29 [/SUP]Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. [SUP]30 [/SUP]For my yoke is easy and my burden is light.” Mathew 11:28-30


----------



## be thankful

dcntone said:


> u are exactly right...until God calls u all this will be jibberish to u...however solid evidence for is my changed lifestyle which no one can debate...to GOD only be the glory.:wave:


since there are hundreds of "gods" to choose from,i assume you are talking about the one and only "true god" that was spoon fed to you..correct?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> since there are hundreds of "gods" to choose from,i assume you are talking about the one and only "true god" that was spoon fed to you..correct?


Its scientifically proven jesus Christ existed and did what he did what other god do you know of that came and did what jesus did


----------



## Meskin

Every time I read that vatos posts I ask myself why is that atheist so persistant with his words 

Dude you are as fake as they come , i know some atheist that have more self respect than you . You make people think the things they do about atheist and then you wonder why. For sure a Christian has more respect for your religion than you will ever have for another mans belief:buttkick:


----------



## dcntone

be thankful said:


> since there are hundreds of "gods" to choose from,i assume you are talking about the one and only "true god" that was spoon fed to you..correct?[/QUOTE you absolutely correct again... whenever god is spelled with a lower case "g" or a "s" is added for plural its reffering to something inferior to the ALMIGHTY GOD!


----------



## dat620

hey richiecool69elko, sorry to hear about your loss also, just remember we all will suffer loss, but we all too will bask in his Glory soon, keep strong and walk in faith and all will be good, we mourn in flesh, but we glory in spirit for we know where they have gone


----------



## Richiecool69elka

dat620 said:


> hey richiecool69elko, sorry to hear about your loss also, just remember we all will suffer loss, but we all too will bask in his Glory soon, keep strong and walk in faith and all will be good, we mourn in flesh, but we glory in spirit for we know where they have gone


Amen..Thank You.


----------



## dat620

good morning and GOD Bless, hoping every one has a great day, remember its Hump Day!


----------



## sdropnem

EL ESE 67 said:


> Its scientifically proven jesus Christ existed and did what he did what other god do you know of that came and did what jesus did


----------



## dat620

here's a little tid bit of info for ya'll, i read a couple years ago that the head of medical science and the Harvard university medical school claimed he had discovered and proved that 1 sq inch in our flesh and bone are equal to and contain the same exact amount of vitamins, nutrients and chemical compounds as a table spoon of dirt/earth, thus proving that we are/were created of the dust of the earth, and that from a non believer, hence forth he studied the scriptures and became a believer , I believe his name was/is Robert Jackson/Johnson, i'm going off memeory, if some one wants to ck it out...HAVE A GREAT DAY AND GOD BLESS ALL !!!


----------



## Highgeared

Who cares if science can prove anything in the bible or not? Who cares if science can prove Jesus Christ existed or not? It is a matter of faith. 

*1st Corintians 2:5  "That your faith** should not stand in the wisdom of men, but in the power of God." 
*Hebrews 11:1* "**Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.**"* 

One can not argue faith, nobody can offer physical scientific proof of God. It is a matter of faith. 
On the other side of the coin the atheist can not offer physical scientific proof that god does not exist. He has placed his faith in the philosophy of men. 
It is all a matter of faith and where the individual has placed it. 


Personally, I see no conflict between science and god. God is science, he has given us our knowledge of science. He commands and organizes the particles of the universe to combine and create planets, solar systems, galixies and bodies of flesh and blood. His works are never ending. 

Don't contend with those who want to derail your faith, it is fruitless. Contention, conflict, name calling, disparaging remarks, only have one author, and that author is not god. 

Kindness, love, fellowship, charity...these come from god.


----------



## playboi13

saw on tv yesterday that archeologists believe they found the actual cross that Jesus Christ died for our sins on. uffin:


----------



## dat620

hey highgeared, I wasn't tryin to say any thing positive about science discovering any thing bout GOD or our belief in GOD, I was just sayin that an atheist science leader proved to him self that GOD and creation are real, and that he was coverted to a Christian thru his discovery, before you condemn and say who cares, ck out the positive effect of the story...have a good day !


----------



## playboi13

dat620 said:


> hey highgeared, I wasn't tryin to say any thing positive about science discovering any thing bout GOD or our belief in GOD, I was just sayin that an atheist science leader proved to him self that GOD and creation are real, and that he was coverted to a Christian thru his discovery, before you condemn and say who cares, ck out the positive effect of the story...have a good day !


most people who search for the Truth, end up believing or strengthening their Faith


----------



## Highgeared

Buddy, Im not condemning you or anyone or anything. My post wasn't even in reply to yours. I've been reading many of the back threads and see this atheist guy trying to stir people up into argument and some trying to offer archeological evidence. I've run into many Christians who tell me they believe because of evidence they have seen in documentaries, programs etc. 

All I'm saying is we don't need proof, we need faith. archeological evidence is fantastic and interesting, but it only bolsters my faith, it is not the reason I believe. 

Peace out brother.


----------



## Zeeto

Easy gentlemen, yes we should live by faith and not by sight but it sure is cool to listen to stories of people who have tried to disprove God and turn into believers.I also don't agree with all the "I can disprove your beliefs" going on and would rather this thread turn into into what it started as so... With that said God bless and hope everyone has great rest of the day.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Highgeared said:


> Buddy, Im not condemning you or anyone or anything. My post wasn't even in reply to yours. I've been reading many of the back threads and see this atheist guy trying to stir people up into argument and some trying to offer archeological evidence. I've run into many Christians who tell me they believe because of evidence they have seen in documentaries, programs etc.
> 
> All I'm saying is we don't need proof, we need faith. archeological evidence is fantastic and interesting, but it only bolsters my faith, it is not the reason I believe.
> 
> Peace out brother.


Whats Up Highgear? Did You Guys Ever Do That Book?


----------



## Highgeared

Richiecool69elka said:


> Whats Up Highgear? Did You Guys Ever Do That Book?


The publisher fired my editor and cancelled my book contract. So, making lemonade out of Lemons, It will very soon be available as an iBook. I'm almost 100% done with it. I'll announce it on the board when it is officially up on iTunes and available for download.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Zeeto

21*“His master replied, ‘Well done, good and faithful servant! You have been faithful with a few things; I will put you in charge of many things. Come and share your master’s happiness!’ Mathew 25:21 Have a great day everyone.


----------



## dat620

VERY GOOD BRO, I CONCUR, EVERY ONE HAVE A GREAT DAY, IT'S Friday, THE WEEKEND IS UPON US...WOO HOO


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

HAVE A BLESSED WEEKEND BROTHERS :angel::angel:


----------



## Zeeto

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Highgeared said:


> The publisher fired my editor and cancelled my book contract. So, making lemonade out of Lemons, It will very soon be available as an iBook. I'm almost 100% done with it. I'll announce it on the board when it is officially up on iTunes and available for download.


Ok Thanks.Looking Forward To It.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## Zeeto

:h5: Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## be thankful

Highgeared said:


> Who cares if science can prove anything in the bible or not? Who cares if science can prove Jesus Christ existed or not? It is a matter of faith.
> 
> *1st Corintians 2:5 "That your faith** should not stand in the wisdom of men, but in the power of God."
> *Hebrews 11:1* "**Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.**"*
> 
> One can not argue faith, nobody can offer physical scientific proof of God. It is a matter of faith.
> On the other side of the coin the atheist can not offer physical scientific proof that god does not exist. He has placed his faith in the philosophy of men.
> It is all a matter of faith and where the individual has placed it.
> 
> 
> Personally, I see no conflict between science and god. God is science, he has given us our knowledge of science. He commands and organizes the particles of the universe to combine and create planets, solar systems, galixies and bodies of flesh and blood. His works are never ending.
> 
> Don't contend with those who want to derail your faith, it is fruitless. Contention, conflict, name calling, disparaging remarks, only have one author, and that author is not god.
> 
> Kindness, love, fellowship, charity...these come from god.


 //One can not argue faith, nobody can offer physical scientific proof of God. It is a matter of faith//you are correct but "Faith is having belief in something even if there is no proof or evidence" right??.just because you believe in something,it doesnt make it any more real..no one can prove/disprove bigfoot.// I see no conflict between science and god//..actually there is,either you believe in the big bang theory/modern technology/science or you believe god/creationism..you cant have your cake and eat it too.// He commands and organizes the particles of the universe to combine and create planets, solar systems, galixies and bodies of flesh and blood//. again,reality is there is no evidence on the planet that will back that up.//Kindness, love, fellowship, charity...these come from god//..why is there religious wars & terrorism in gods name?..even your own bible say he murdered 2,821,364 people?..ummmmmm?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> //One can not argue faith, nobody can offer physical scientific proof of God. It is a matter of faith//you are correct but "Faith is having belief in something even if there is no proof or evidence" right??.just because you believe in something,it doesnt make it any more real..no one can prove/disprove bigfoot.// I see no conflict between science and god//..actually there is,either you believe in the big bang theory/modern technology/science or you believe god/creationism..you cant have your cake and eat it too.// He commands and organizes the particles of the universe to combine and create planets, solar systems, galixies and bodies of flesh and blood//. again,reality is there is no evidence on the planet that will back that up.//Kindness, love, fellowship, charity...these come from god//..why is there religious wars & terrorism in gods name?..even your own bible say he murdered 2,821,364 people?..ummmmmm?


Look in the mirror for physical scientific proof that God is real, wether you believe it or not? thats where you have to make a choice and stick with it.
About the 2,821,364 people that He had to give life to first to then take it? Lets see, when you were a kid and and put something together with your legos, no matter how long it took you or how raw it was you still took it apart, why? because you felt like it because it was your set of legos. He can do whatever He wants plain n simple


----------



## Meskin

I think most of us here all want to know one thing about you ,,, who do you give credit to for transforming you from that monkey you were to an all out human figure . I mean foreal you could have been a pig a donkey a cow ;etc . From what I know space matter is not that smart or does it care what you end up as


----------



## Highgeared

I think it best not to argue with him. He thrives off of it. All he wants to do is tear down what we believe. He won't listen to anyones testimony about God and his son. He places his belief in the ever changing philosophy of men, and thats fine, he has his free will to do so. Pray for him, and pray for our country that people will turn to god for answers.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Highgeared said:


> I think it best not to argue with him. He thrives off of it. All he wants to do is tear down what we believe. He won't listen to anyones testimony about God and his son. He places his belief in the ever changing philosophy of men, and thats fine, he has his free will to do so. Pray for him, and pray for our country that people will turn to god for answers.


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Highgeared said:


> I think it best not to argue with him. He thrives off of it. All he wants to do is tear down what we believe. He won't listen to anyones testimony about God and his son. He places his belief in the ever changing philosophy of men, and thats fine, he has his free will to do so. Pray for him, and pray for our country that people will turn to god for answers.


Hes cool..  it will all make sense to him one day :angel:


----------



## playboi13

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/08/07/angel-crash-missouri/2630227/ 

:angel:


----------



## EBAY2

:thumbsup:


----------



## be thankful

Highgeared said:


> I think it best not to argue with him. He thrives off of it. All he wants to do is tear down what we believe. He won't listen to anyones testimony about God and his son. He places his belief in the ever changing philosophy of men, and thats fine, he has his free will to do so. Pray for him, and pray for our country that people will turn to god for answers.


whos arguing?.just say you have no answers to logical questions,im fine with that.im not trying to pick on anyone,nor tear down beliefs..just asking questions..if everything is all part of gods plan,why would you pray for me to change my views?...peace,logic & freethinking


----------



## be thankful

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Hes cool..  it will all make sense to him one day :angel:


..you are cool too.. fairytales are for kids,but thank you for lookin out.


----------



## Highgeared

Peace to you Mr be thankful.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Amen


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> ..you are cool too.. fairytales are for kids,but thank you for lookin out.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## dat620

good day all, hope every one has a greatly Blessed day, for this is the day that the Lord has made, let us be glad and rejoice in it.. enjoy all...


----------



## be thankful

Highgeared said:


> Peace to you Mr be thankful.


..thank you.same to you sir.peace,freethinking & logic.


----------



## be thankful

hope all my fellow lowridaz are doing well..


----------



## dat620

hey all, how is it going for every one, hope all is good, GOD Bless and have a great day and a great week...


----------



## NIMSTER64

GOD IS AWESOME THANK YOU FATHER


----------



## playboi13




----------



## jvasquez

Check out this video Homies. You will like it. Good brother in CHRIST. www.nategmusic.com


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ariztlan

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:wave:


----------



## Duez

dat620 said:


> good day all, hope every one has a greatly Blessed day, for this is the day that the Lord has made, let us be glad and rejoice in it.. enjoy all...


 You're welcome. If you need anymore days (rotations of the rock you're standing on) let me know.


----------



## Duez

NIMSTER64 said:


> GOD IS AWESOME THANK YOU FATHER


Did your father create you 6000 years ago, and then leave town forever? I bet that son of a bitch can't even stop by on christmas. :machinegun:


----------



## Duez

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Look in the mirror for physical scientific proof that God is real, wether you believe it or not? thats where you have to make a choice and stick with it.
> About the 2,821,364 people that He had to give life to first to then take it? Lets see, when you were a kid and and put something together with your legos, no matter how long it took you or how raw it was you still took it apart, why? because you felt like it because it was your set of legos. He can do whatever He wants plain n simple


:loco:


----------



## Zeeto

Hello everyone, I hope you all had a great 3 day weekend but for those that only had the regular 2 days, no worries, only 4 days to go. God bless, :thumbsup:


----------



## Meskin

What do you call an atheist standing by a cross ?


----------



## Duez

Meskin said:


> What do you call an atheist standing by a cross ?


Arsonist.


----------



## Ariztlan

This is what my Pastor shared with me. Have a great Blessed Day.

Hello Gabe, Romans 8 starting with Verse 35 tells us that in the midst of trouble, hardship, persecution, famine, nakedness, danger, or the sword, we are more than conquerors in Christ Jesus. Notice our more than conqueror status isn’t activated until we are vulnerable. You see, you can’t be a conqueror if there is no trouble. Without trouble you’re just some dude sitting on the couch or a girl doing her nails. It’s when things get tricky that we have the opportunity to show off what’s in us. I call it “the squeeze.” When you get squeezed, what comes out? That plastic bottle of ketchup in your fridge, you can tip it over, but nothing comes out until you squeeze it. According to this scripture God has placed “win” inside of us, and that win is supposed to come out when the squeeze comes. What many people do when the squeeze comes is they quit. But if you refuse to quit in the squeeze, then winning will come out. It may come out slower than you like, but it is in there. Persevere, don’t give up, hold on, and let the squeeze bring out the conqueror of Christ that is in you. God bless you, Pastor Jason Anderson


----------



## Highgeared

Remember that just because you pray for problems to be taken away, does not mean god will take them away. Quite often he will give you a stronger back that makes you able to lift your burdens, rather than have them crush you. In time our strength will increase ( if we continue to rely on him and ask for his help, daily) until we are able to cast our burdens to the side.


----------



## Zeeto

If only there was a like button like on facebook.


----------



## rc4life

Me cago en Dios


----------



## Duez

Highgeared said:


> Remember that just because you pray for problems to be taken away, does not mean god will take them away. Quite often he will give you a stronger back that makes you able to lift your burdens, rather than have them crush you. In time our strength will increase ( if we continue to rely on him and ask for his help, daily) until we are able to cast our burdens to the side.


Or absolutely nothing happens because talking to an imaginary person in the sky couldn't possibly fix any problem.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

jvasquez said:


> Check out this video Homies. You will like it. Good brother in CHRIST. www.nategmusic.com


:nicoderm:


----------



## Highgeared

God Bless you Lord Duez.


----------



## sdropnem

Ariztlan said:


> This is what my Pastor shared with me. Have a great Blessed Day.
> 
> Hello Gabe, Romans 8 starting with Verse 35 tells us that in the midst of trouble, hardship, persecution, famine, nakedness, danger, or the sword, we are more than conquerors in Christ Jesus. Notice our more than conqueror status isn’t activated until we are vulnerable. You see, you can’t be a conqueror if there is no trouble. Without trouble you’re just some dude sitting on the couch or a girl doing her nails. It’s when things get tricky that we have the opportunity to show off what’s in us. I call it “the squeeze.” When you get squeezed, what comes out? That plastic bottle of ketchup in your fridge, you can tip it over, but nothing comes out until you squeeze it. According to this scripture God has placed “win” inside of us, and that win is supposed to come out when the squeeze comes. What many people do when the squeeze comes is they quit. But if you refuse to quit in the squeeze, then winning will come out. It may come out slower than you like, but it is in there. Persevere, don’t give up, hold on, and let the squeeze bring out the conqueror of Christ that is in you. God bless you, Pastor Jason Anderson


 *Victory 17*


----------



## RI82REGAL

[h=3]John 3:16[/h]New King James Version (NKJV)

[SUP]16 [/SUP]For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.


----------



## RI82REGAL

[h=3]Jeremiah 29:11[/h]New King James Version (NKJV)

[SUP]11 [/SUP]For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the Lord, thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## MinieMe209

OMG lay it low community is so immature seriously :/


----------



## littlerascle59

RI82REGAL said:


> [h=3]John 3:16[/h]New King James Version (NKJV)
> 
> [SUP]16 [/SUP]For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.


Amen
:h5:


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel:


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

Ariztlan said:


> This is what my Pastor shared with me. Have a great Blessed Day.
> 
> Hello Gabe, Romans 8 starting with Verse 35 tells us that in the midst of trouble, hardship, persecution, famine, nakedness, danger, or the sword, we are more than conquerors in Christ Jesus. Notice our more than conqueror status isn’t activated until we are vulnerable. You see, you can’t be a conqueror if there is no trouble. Without trouble you’re just some dude sitting on the couch or a girl doing her nails. It’s when things get tricky that we have the opportunity to show off what’s in us. I call it “the squeeze.” When you get squeezed, what comes out? That plastic bottle of ketchup in your fridge, you can tip it over, but nothing comes out until you squeeze it. According to this scripture God has placed “win” inside of us, and that win is supposed to come out when the squeeze comes. What many people do when the squeeze comes is they quit. But if you refuse to quit in the squeeze, then winning will come out. It may come out slower than you like, but it is in there. Persevere, don’t give up, hold on, and let the squeeze bring out the conqueror of Christ that is in you. God bless you, Pastor Jason Anderson


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe




----------



## 70monte805

FirmeJoe said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angelRAISE JESUS:angel:


----------



## dat620

whats up y'all, how is every one doin, and before any one starts bashin, yep i'm typin in slang, hope every one is havin a great day, GOD Bless y'all n have a great day!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## FirmeJoe

if we all god children what makes jesus so special?


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## littlerascle59

FirmeJoe said:


> if we all god children what makes jesus so special?


Jesus was God in the flesh. Jesus sacrificed/shed His blood for us. Why? Because He was the perfect sacrifice..., think of it, a perfect sacrifice, theirs nothing wrong with it because it's PERFECT. Might sound kinda crazy in human logic but when you look at it from the point of view as God reincarnated into flesh on earth, had to go thru the same troubles as men, faced with the same temptations, face the elements of hot/weather and etc but still live a perfect/sinless life then that's beyond extraordinary. Jesus for the most was hated because He was perfect, not because He did anything wrong, not because He condemn people or whatnot but because He was the perfect example of love, humbleness & selflessness. People so wrapped into the ways of the world or flawed human logic couldn't grasp that because of the opposite..., selfishness, pride & strife.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

littlerascle59 said:


>


AMEN!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

littlerascle59 said:


> Jesus was God in the flesh. Jesus sacrificed/shed His blood for us. Why? Because He was the perfect sacrifice..., think of it, a perfect sacrifice, theirs nothing wrong with it because it's PERFECT. Might sound kinda crazy in human logic but when you look at it from the point of view as God reincarnated into flesh on earth, had to go thru the same troubles as men, faced with the same temptations, face the elements of hot/weather and etc but still live a perfect/sinless life then that's beyond extraordinary. Jesus for the most was hated because He was perfect, not because He did anything wrong, not because He condemn people or whatnot but because He was the perfect example of love, humbleness & selflessness. People so wrapped into the ways of the world or flawed human logic couldn't grasp that because of the opposite..., selfishness, pride & strife.


----------



## dat620

very good, and GOD created man and said it is VERY GOOD!!!! have a great weekend


----------



## MinieMe209

littlerascle59 said:


> Jesus was God in the flesh. Jesus sacrificed/shed His blood for us. Why? Because He was the perfect sacrifice..., think of it, a perfect sacrifice, theirs nothing wrong with it because it's PERFECT. Might sound kinda crazy in human logic but when you look at it from the point of view as God reincarnated into flesh on earth, had to go thru the same troubles as men, faced with the same temptations, face the elements of hot/weather and etc but still live a perfect/sinless life then that's beyond extraordinary. Jesus for the most was hated because He was perfect, not because He did anything wrong, not because He condemn people or whatnot but because He was the perfect example of love, humbleness & selflessness. People so wrapped into the ways of the world or flawed human logic couldn't grasp that because of the opposite..., selfishness, pride & strife.


----------



## littlerascle59

MinieMe209 said:


>


I can't be mean to you in dis thread. :banghead:
See you on Facebook tuff guy!


----------



## MinieMe209

littlerascle59 said:


> I can't be mean to you in dis thread. :banghead:
> See you on Facebook tuff guy!


:guns::machinegun:


----------



## FirmeJoe

littlerascle59 said:


> Jesus was God in the flesh. Jesus sacrificed/shed His blood for us. Why? Because He was the perfect sacrifice..., think of it, a perfect sacrifice, theirs nothing wrong with it because it's PERFECT. Might sound kinda crazy in human logic but when you look at it from the point of view as God reincarnated into flesh on earth, had to go thru the same troubles as men, faced with the same temptations, face the elements of hot/weather and etc but still live a perfect/sinless life then that's beyond extraordinary. Jesus for the most was hated because He was perfect, not because He did anything wrong, not because He condemn people or whatnot but because He was the perfect example of love, humbleness & selflessness. People so wrapped into the ways of the world or flawed human logic couldn't grasp that because of the opposite..., selfishness, pride & strife.


----------



## littlerascle59

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 756858


Well...., you asked.


----------



## ~esjmami~

littlerascle59 said:


> I can't be mean to you in dis thread. :banghead:
> See you on Facebook tuff guy!


Guess I'll be joining this family soon :happysad:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel:


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> very good, and GOD created man and said it is VERY GOOD!!!! have a great weekend


//GOD created man //what ACTUAL proof do you have????????????????..if god is so great,why doesnt anyone want to kill themselves to be with him in heaven?


----------



## be thankful

littlerascle59 said:


> Jesus was God in the flesh. Jesus sacrificed/shed His blood for us. Why? Because He was the perfect sacrifice..., think of it, a perfect sacrifice, theirs nothing wrong with it because it's PERFECT. Might sound kinda crazy in human logic but when you look at it from the point of view as God reincarnated into flesh on earth, had to go thru the same troubles as men, faced with the same temptations, face the elements of hot/weather and etc but still live a perfect/sinless life then that's beyond extraordinary. Jesus for the most was hated because He was perfect, not because He did anything wrong, not because He condemn people or whatnot but because He was the perfect example of love, humbleness & selflessness. People so wrapped into the ways of the world or flawed human logic couldn't grasp that because of the opposite..., selfishness, pride & strife.


do you think its ironic youre posting these fairytales on the internet,computer,iphone..when they are all created by atheist?..cmon..


----------



## be thankful

littlerascle59 said:


> I can't be mean to you in dis thread. :banghead:
> See you on Facebook tuff guy!


wouldnt that make you a hypocrite,since the owner of facebook,mark zuckerberg is an atheist?


----------



## be thankful

besides religious wars,mental terrorism,child brainwashing,abortion clinic bombings,pedo priest,scare tactics,corruptive pastors,gay bashing and a confused catholic church..what has religion done for humanity lately?..take your time.


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> //GOD created man //what ACTUAL proof do you have????????????????..if god is so great,why doesnt anyone want to kill themselves to be with him in heaven?


For you to consider yourself such an intelligent atheist that sure is a stupid comment


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> do you think its ironic youre posting these fairytales on the internet,computer,iphone..when they are all created by atheist?..cmon..


For you to consider yourself such an intelligent atheist that sure is another stupid comment


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> wouldnt that make you a hypocrite,since the owner of facebook,mark zuckerberg is an atheist?


Auhhhhh should we pat him on the back ,,,,, you'll believe anything won't you


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> besides religious wars,mental terrorism,child brainwashing,abortion clinic bombings,pedo priest,scare tactics,corruptive pastors,gay bashing and a confused catholic church..what has religion done for humanity lately?..take your time.


What a distorted view you have , instead of blaming others you don't know you should blame your mommy and daddy for grabbing you by the ear every Sunday when you were little and forcing you to be the priest go to boy:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## Meskin

By the way,, isn't this your page you know how you love that number:worship:


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> For you to consider yourself such an entelligent atheist that sure is a stupid comment


* *intelligent..*


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> What a distorted view you have , instead of blaming others you don't know you should blame your mommy and daddy for grabbing you by the ear every Sunday when you were little and forcing you to be the priest go to boy:nicoderm::yes:


..just say "i dont know"..or "i dont have an answer"..its much easier for you not to look so underdeveloped.


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> By the way,, isn't this your page you know how you love that number:worship:


you are the religious nut paying attention to it,and it obviously bothers you,so that would be your problem right?:facepalm:


----------



## Highgeared

One question Mr be thankful, lets say for the sake of argument you are right; there is no god, no afterlife, no morals, no standards to follow, no nothing. 

If that is the case, whichever direction a human being takes their life is the correct course, since there is no divine lawgiver, no divine compass the natural course one follows or pursues is always the right course. 

If there is nothing to measure yourself against then the measurments each human being plots for themselves is correct. Nobody can tell them that their numbers are incorrect, since there is no real standard other than what society dictates. Correct? 

Currently society dictates that whatever you believe is ok, if it makes you feel good then it is ok. 

If whatever you believe makes you feel good then do it. If it makes you feel good to be the best atheist you can be then I personally encourage you do be that person. Be the greatest atheist you can imagine. In that same equation let others be the greatest Christian, Buddhist, Muslim, Hindu that they can imagine. Since we all end up dead and nothing but dirt, and there is no god as per your claim, what difference does it make in any scheme of things if a person chooses to believe in Atom or Adam if we all die anyway and it makes no difference? 

Is it difficult for you to let others live their life, however wrong and misguided it may appear to you? Is it difficult for you to let others follow their own life's compass and steer their own course, even though you may not agree with it?

Im not trying to argue with you you or convince you that god exists, I don't want to pull you from a belief that has brought you such happiness, but am trying to understand if your statements and comments are honest, or if you are dishonest and just delight in arguing with others that you perceive as weak-minded fools.


----------



## lowdude13

Bump


----------



## Meskin

He's just as weak as those he condemns just on the other side of the equation , he's the same sheep as those he condemns just on the other side of the equation the only difference here is he carries more sin than those he condemns !

If a person chooses to ask the so called sky daddy for forgiveness so what why does it effect you so much ? It's like I said I know atheists that have more decency and respect for their fellow man than you. As an atheist SIR you are a real joke:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## Zeeto

What a beautiful day! The weather is changing, hopefully no more 100 degree weather here. Blessed?... Yes Blessed we are. Have a great Day everyone!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

That ***** Be thankful is gonna be a great preacher one day, and everything written here is gonna be testimony that The Lord is n will continue to change his life. 
Like I said before he is always welcome here


----------



## be thankful

Highgeared said:


> One question Mr be thankful, lets say for the sake of argument you are right; there is no god, no afterlife, no morals, no standards to follow, no nothing.
> 
> If that is the case, whichever direction a human being takes their life is the correct course, since there is no divine lawgiver, no divine compass the natural course one follows or pursues is always the right course.
> 
> If there is nothing to measure yourself against then the measurments each human being plots for themselves is correct. Nobody can tell them that their numbers are incorrect, since there is no real standard other than what society dictates. Correct?
> 
> Currently society dictates that whatever you believe is ok, if it makes you feel good then it is ok.
> 
> If whatever you believe makes you feel good then do it. If it makes you feel good to be the best atheist you can be then I personally encourage you do be that person. Be the greatest atheist you can imagine. In that same equation let others be the greatest Christian, Buddhist, Muslim, Hindu that they can imagine. Since we all end up dead and nothing but dirt, and there is no god as per your claim, what difference does it make in any scheme of things if a person chooses to believe in Atom or Adam if we all die anyway and it makes no difference?
> 
> Is it difficult for you to let others live their life, however wrong and misguided it may appear to you? Is it difficult for you to let others follow their own life's compass and steer their own course, even though you may not agree with it?
> 
> Im not trying to argue with you you or convince you that god exists, I don't want to pull you from a belief that has brought you such happiness, but am trying to understand if your statements and comments are honest, or if you are dishonest and just delight in arguing with others that you perceive as weak-minded fools.


[h=2]







[/h]//One question Mr be thankful, lets say for the sake of argument you are right; there is no god, no afterlife, no morals, no standards to follow, no nothing.//....great response..first,.i never said i was right did i?..im just asking questions.remember atheism is a DEFAULT position.no morals?..so you are saying without being guided by a "god" you have no morals? how do you even know you are following the right god in the first place?..have you even studied other gods/religions?

//If there is nothing to measure yourself against then the measurments each human being plots for themselves is correct. Nobody can tell them that their numbers are incorrect, since there is no real standard other than what society dictates. Correct?//...again,why would you measure up against a bronze age book that condones slavery,murder,tourture and still thinks the earth is flat?

//Currently society dictates that whatever you believe is ok, if it makes you feel good then it is ok.//
not true,try pushing christianity,judism or buddhism in egypt or any other muslim based country,,see what happens.

//If whatever you believe makes you feel good then do it. If it makes you feel good to be the best atheist you can be then I personally encourage you do be that person. Be the greatest atheist you can imagine. In that same equation let others be the greatest Christian, Buddhist, Muslim, Hindu that they can imagine. Since we all end up dead and nothing but dirt, and there is no god as per your claim, what difference does it make in any scheme of things if a person chooses to believe in Atom or Adam if we all die anyway and it makes no difference?//.....i just dont think you get the big picture of religion,its not a personel attack..religious wars,911,pedo priest,mental brainwashing,arranged marriges,scare tactics & child conditioning are all based from religion as a whole..not someone being a great christian.

//Is it difficult for you to let others live their life, however wrong and misguided it may appear to you? Is it difficult for you to let others follow their own life's compass and steer their own course, even though you may not agree with it?

Im not trying to argue with you you or convince you that god exists, I don't want to pull you from a belief that has brought you such happiness, but am trying to understand if your statements and comments are honest, or if you are dishonest and just delight in arguing with others that you perceive as weak-minded fools.[/QUOTE]//... how am i not letting someone from living their lives?..am i stopping anyone from going to church?.ami stopping someone from reading a bible and praying?.if someone gets offended from a few questions,maybe their faith isnt as strong as they think...this is the internet & open forum you can always just skip past what you dont want to read right?.....whos arguing?..peace.​


----------



## be thankful

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> That ***** Be thankful is gonna be a great preacher one day, and everything written here is gonna be testimony that The Lord is n will continue to change his life.
> Like I said before he is always welcome here


thank you carol city..i will be a great preacher,because i probably know more about the bible than most christians ..:wave:


----------



## be thankful

the fact people speak of "arguments for" the existance of god,rather than "evidence of" the existance of god is very telling..remember,the burden of proof is on you ..not me.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> thank you carol city..i will be a great preacher,because i probably know more about the bible than most christians ..:wave:


Preach on playa! :angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Above all guard your heart, for everything you do flows from it. Proverbs 4:23


----------



## Highgeared

Ok Mr be thankful, I have an honest question for you. 

Do you have parents, a mother and father? Do you have a wife or children? Do you love your parents? Do you love your wife and children? Are you happy with them?


----------



## Highgeared

Im not offended by you at all, be thankful, but I do notice you have a politician like ability to not answer direct questions. Trust me , I am not even close to offended by you, I do see you as a person who loves to argue, a person who makes wide sweeping assumptions without facts to support your claim, then in a very self serving manner throws it back at the person he is debating and says it must be you not me. 

I have lived more an done more than you can imagine. I have studded with Hindu's, Jews, Christians, Mormons, Jehovas witnesses, Catholics, black rocking holy ghost churches and am currently reading the Koran and have attended a local Mosque a few times. I want to know what others believe, I'm not threatened by belief systems different from my own, I like people, I like finding out what I have in common with others, I like forming friendships with others who don't think like me, believe like me, or look like me, but share common goals. 

That is what I find beautiful in life the common tie that binds humanity.

Now with that said I ask again....

Do you have parents, a mother and father? Do you have a wife or children? Do you love your parents? Do you love your wife and children? Are you happy with them?


----------



## dat620

well said highgeared, i too have been involved in both sides of the street , as you I also have read and discussed many other beliefs as you have, I also have been on the wrong side of the law, and then realized that I was very mistaken in all the things I was doin, be thankful, you very well may know the bible, but does the bible know you, do you read it as any other book, or do you take time to research and study as to why GOD does the things that he does or did, try it some time


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## Meskin

I asked him the other day if he has ever heard they saying 
" god knew you before you were born ? " and asked him does he ever wonder why he is atheist ? And as usual ,,,, the atheist never answered

I can't see how he says he knows more of the bible than a Christian:buttkick:


----------



## be thankful

Highgeared said:


> Im not offended by you at all, be thankful, but I do notice you have a politician like ability to not answer direct questions. Trust me , I am not even close to offended by you, I do see you as a person who loves to argue, a person who makes wide sweeping assumptions without facts to support your claim, then in a very self serving manner throws it back at the person he is debating and says it must be you not me.
> 
> I have lived more an done more than you can imagine. I have studded with Hindu's, Jews, Christians, Mormons, Jehovas witnesses, Catholics, black rocking holy ghost churches and am currently reading the Koran and have attended a local Mosque a few times. I want to know what others believe, I'm not threatened by belief systems different from my own, I like people, I like finding out what I have in common with others, I like forming friendships with others who don't think like me, believe like me, or look like me, but share common goals.
> 
> That is what I find beautiful in life the common tie that binds humanity.
> 
> Now with that said I ask again....
> 
> Do you have parents, a mother and father? Do you have a wife or children? Do you love your parents? Do you love your wife and children? Are you happy with them?


..lmao..duuuuude??...whos arguing?..you came at me remember??..you wanted my attention,so i gave it to ya..i asked a few questions on an open forum..this is the internet right???.no,you are not offended by me.sorry if i struck a cord...


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> well said highgeared, i too have been involved in both sides of the street , as you I also have read and discussed many other beliefs as you have, I also have been on the wrong side of the law, and then realized that I was very mistaken in all the things I was doin, be thankful, you very well may know the bible, but does the bible know you, do you read it as any other book, or do you take time to research and study as to why GOD does the things that he does or did, try it some time


..i dont think the bible knows me..but there are so many contradictions in the magical book,i dont think it knows itself..it might dawn on you that most atheist/agnostics/free thinkers were once like you,you are just not there yet..peace.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Post pics of your lowlo be thankful


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## Highgeared

I ask again....

Do you have parents, a mother and father? Do you have a wife or children? Do you love your parents? Do you love your wife and children? Are you happy with them?


----------



## dat620

be thankful, trust me to quote an old phrase, been there done that, for years I did as I wanted with total disreguard for others, not sayin that's you just sayin my eyes got opened real wide at the lowest point in my life, when I thought there was nothing else, it was then that I allowed the Holy Spirit of GOD to enter into my life and I turned all my worries and cares over to the Lord GOD, no pressure from any one but myself, no brain washing as you say, just my personal wanting to change my life, that's when GOD came thru for me...


----------



## be thankful

EL ESE 67 said:


> Post pics of your lowlo be thankful










..just sold it tho..on its way to sweden.


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> be thankful, trust me to quote an old phrase, been there done that, for years I did as I wanted with total disreguard for others, not sayin that's you just sayin my eyes got opened real wide at the lowest point in my life, when I thought there was nothing else, it was then that I allowed the Holy Spirit of GOD to enter into my life and I turned all my worries and cares over to the Lord GOD, no pressure from any one but myself, no brain washing as you say, just my personal wanting to change my life, that's when GOD came thru for me...


for sure,but how do you know what god changed your life?..if you lived in japan,wouldnt it just be a different god that rescued you ?..just sayin.


----------



## be thankful

Highgeared said:


> I ask again....
> 
> Do you have parents, a mother and father? Do you have a wife or children? Do you love your parents? Do you love your wife and children? Are you happy with them?


is this lay it low or christian mingle?..you will give me the same answer no matter what i tell you,but just to make you feel like you accomplished something,,yes parents that i love,child i love..and FUCK NO on marriage.,,that shits for suckas.


----------



## be thankful

isnt this better than reading conveyor belt bible quotes all day..have a good day my prayer warriors.:cheesy:


----------



## Highgeared

be thankful said:


> yes parents that i love,child i love


Prove it, prove to me that you love your parents, I can't see it, touch it, feel it, or taste it. I can't measure it, or put it into a container. All I have is your word only, the burden of proof is on you.


----------



## be thankful

Highgeared said:


> Prove it, prove to me that you love your parents, I can't see it, touch it, feel it, or taste it. I can't measure it, or put it into a container. All I have is your word only, the burden of proof is on you.


ummm,,nice try,,but the problem with your theory is..i can touch,feel & have daily conversations with my family..if you are having daily conversations with god,its called *Schizophrenia.. *


----------



## Highgeared

ummm,,nice try,,but the problem with your response is, didn't mention anything about _conversations_ I said *LOVE*, so prove it to me. Prove to me there is love. The burden of proof is still on you.


----------



## playboi13

man, be thankful still in here ..lolz... what is your motivation to constantly be in here if you do not believe. Why waste your time on us.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v179/GilbertTorres/4c37cd35-03
> 32-47fc-a297-913b858da1ae.jpg..just sold it tho..on its way to sweden.


Can't see pic


----------



## dat620

the picture is of a really nice 68 impala fast back, purple with patterns, sweet lookin ride, looks like its on rockets or supremes


----------



## Meskin

playboi13 said:


> man, be thankful still in here ..lolz... what is your motivation to constantly be in here if you do not believe. Why waste your time on us.


Just more proof that some atheist get lonely and confused and need that Christian connection which ever way they can get it . Man I know plenty of real atheists don't even bother putting themselves in the position this vato does.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> for sure,but how do you know what god changed your life?..if you lived in japan,wouldnt it just be a different god that rescued you ?..just sayin.


:facepalm:Lol dog, there is one n only God n that is Jehova the one from the Bible. you pretty much get the same answer from everybody, you just dont want to believe but you will. I know you are searching and thats good but start by believing n your spiritual eyes will be open n then all your questions will be answered. I know you believe in air/wind even though you cant see it, but because you can feel it. When you open your heart to Jesus you will feel Him.
Post the pic of the ride again, I couldnt see it


----------



## be thankful

Highgeared said:


> Prove it, prove to me that you love your parents, I can't see it, touch it, feel it, or taste it. I can't measure it, or put it into a container. All I have is your word only, the burden of proof is on you.


youre argument is invalid.you are talking in circles.but at least youre trying..:thumbsup:


----------



## be thankful

playboi13 said:


> man, be thankful still in here ..lolz... what is your motivation to constantly be in here if you do not believe. Why waste your time on us.


its an open forum on the internet right?.why waste your time responding either?..you dont have to read or respond to anything right?..what if im a christian testing your faith?


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> Just more proof that some atheist get lonely and confused and need that Christian connection which ever way they can get it . Man I know plenty of real atheists don't even bother putting themselves in the position this vato does.


you must be even lower than me,if all you do is respond to my post.you keep saying you know "plenty of atheist"..so what!!..so do i..does that makes you a better person or something?..really,who cares bra???.besides another under developed response,what have you contributed to this group???..wheres your car?..


----------



## be thankful

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> :facepalm:Lol dog, there is one n only God n that is Jehova the one from the Bible. you pretty much get the same answer from everybody, you just dont want to believe but you will. I know you are searching and thats good but start by believing n your spiritual eyes will be open n then all your questions will be answered. I know you believe in air/wind even though you cant see it, but because you can feel it. When you open your heart to Jesus you will feel Him.
> Post the pic of the ride again, I couldnt see it


..of course there is only one god,the one you BELIEVE inright?..ask any dodger fan.he will tell you there is only one baseball team too..cmon,you can respond better than that.


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> the picture is of a really nice 68 impala fast back, purple with patterns, sweet lookin ride, looks like its on rockets or supremes


,,thank you,it was a three year build.2 pumps,4 switches,etched glass,deep reverse supremes.full kandy patterned paint that took 2 weeks that i painted myself.all my rides are a 60's style...in my opinion,just a better era for lowriding.


----------



## be thankful

EL ESE 67 said:


> Can't see pic


yea just saw that,having problems with photobucket,and forgot my password...ha.


----------



## be thankful

ok my friends,im outta here for awhile..gonna go back to europe,checkin out germany,france & belgium this round..till next time,keep your head up,stay focused on friends & family... and keep the conveyor belt of bible passages rollin....peace.uffin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

be thankful said:


> ok my friends,im outta here for awhile..gonna go back to europe,checkin out germany,france & belgium this round..till next time,keep your head up,stay focused on friends & family... and keep the conveyor belt of bible passages rollin....peace.uffin:


Have a Blessed trip


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Off to service, have a Blessed day :angel:


----------



## Highgeared

be thankful said:


> youre argument is invalid.you are talking in circles.but at least youre trying..:thumbsup:


Invalid how? Offer proof or your circular logic is just that. Prove to me that love his real, can you do it? Prove to me my argument is invalid, don't just say it, offer real proof! Prove to me your system of belief is superior, the only thing that I see you do is deflect questions, just like a politician.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

be thankful said:


> its an open forum on the internet right?.why waste your time responding either?..you dont have to read or respond to anything right?..what if im a christian testing your faith?


I dont think your a Christian testing faith.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Have a Blessed weekend playas!! :angel:


----------



## dat620

gonna have to ck this picnic/show out seein as how it's local, every one have a great weekend and remember to keep Praisin the Lord for every thing and everyone, amen


----------



## Ariztlan

*FX RiSE 2013*
*November 7-10 *With guests Jeremy Pearsons, Leon Fontaine, Casey Treat, John Bevere, Israel Houghton and Jake Hamilton. *[url]www.FXRiSE2013.com*[/URL]

http://www.fxrise2013.com/


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Ariztlan said:


> *FX RiSE 2013*
> *November 7-10 *With guests Jeremy Pearsons, Leon Fontaine, Casey Treat, John Bevere, Israel Houghton and Jake Hamilton. *[URL="http://www.FXRiSE2013.com"]www.FXRiSE2013.com*[/URL]


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dat620

good morning all,hope every one had a great week end, we had a great service at church yesterday,Praise GOD for every thing we have and do,amen...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

dat620 said:


> good morning all,hope every one had a great week end, we had a great service at church yesterday,Praise GOD for every thing we have and do,amen...


Amen....


----------



## RI82REGAL

:wave:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## BaggedOutHoe

So Cal here checking in with Christian Lowriders.

Any others from So Cal?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

BaggedOutHoe said:


> So Cal here checking in with Christian Lowriders.
> 
> Any others from So Cal?


Im from Miami but welcome!


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## Richiecool69elka

BaggedOutHoe said:


> So Cal here checking in with Christian Lowriders.
> 
> Any others from So Cal?


:yes:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I need a favor, don't hate me but can you guys go vote for my daughter Kayla WHITNER she is up for athlete of the week please spread the word this is huge for her!! It is over Thursday at noon so vote as many times as you can thank you!!!
http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports thank u


----------



## dat620

REMEMBER ALL, IT'S NOT WHAT YOU EAT THAT DEFILES A MAN, BUT WHAT YOU SAY, CHOOSE WISELY N DON'T LET YOUR INIQUITIES LEAD YOU,GOD BLESS ALL,SORRY BOUT THE CAPS JUST NOTICED


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## phatboyz

RI82REGAL said:


> :wave:


And Let's go Clippers!


----------



## dat620

hey all, happy hump day, weeks almost over, keep in mind with Christ all things are possible, GOD Bless, have a great hump day...


----------



## Ariztlan

Redeemed 20th Anniversary Celebration Car Show & Toy Drive 2013 Picks. Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## dat620

NICE!!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Nice pics


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice Pics Bro..:nicoderm: Thanks GOD Bless..:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13

Ariztlan said:


> Redeemed 20th Anniversary Celebration Car Show & Toy Drive 2013 Picks. Have a great Blessed Day.
> 
> View attachment 853785
> View attachment 853793
> View attachment 853801
> View attachment 853809
> View attachment 853817
> View attachment 853825
> View attachment 853833
> View attachment 853841
> View attachment 853857
> View attachment 853865


que onda gabe.. i missed that show.. looked good uffin:


----------



## dat620

hey all, it's FRIDAY....have a good week end, GOD Bless, have a great day!!!


----------



## RI82REGAL

KEEP MY BOSS IN PRAYER FOR PEACE LORD KNOWS WHAT HE IS GOING THROUGH THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## Richiecool69elka

RI82REGAL said:


> KEEP MY BOSS IN PRAYER FOR PEACE LORD KNOWS WHAT HE IS GOING THROUGH THANKS EVERYONE


:thumbsup:


----------



## dat620

bretheren, I leave you with this, the greatest commandment of all, love the Lord thy GOD with all your being, and love thy neighbor as thy self...


----------



## dat620

AND FOR ALL OF US, I REFER BACK TO A FORTUNE COOKIE I ONCE RECEIVED, IN THE END ALL WILL BE REVEALED...ooops sorry bout the caps...


----------



## Llerenas1960s

what day did GOD say to keep holy


----------



## Ariztlan

*Living Word Bible Church*
3520 E. Brown Rd.
Mesa, AZ 85213
(480) 964-4463
*LivingWordOnline.org*










*Grace Reset*
*Sunday at 8, 9:15 & 11am*
Regular church services - no registration required.










*Israel Houghton Concert*
*Sunday at 7pm
*Pre-service Show at 6pm Register for FX to attend
*www.FXRiSE2013.com*






Hello Gabe,

As Jesus is getting ready to head over and heal a little girl at her house, some guys come tell them that the little girl has died. So, Jesus says to the father, "Don't be afraid; just believe." Now, Jesus goes to the house, and He sends everyone out of the house, except the father and mother, and Peter, James and John. Then, He tells the little girl to "Get up," and she does. Wow! It’s a miracle. Score a point for Team Jesus, right? But notice that He kicked all the doubters out of the house and only kept the parents. Notice what He told the father right when He heard she had died. “Don't be afraid; just believe.” Fear, doubt and worry come sometimes–it’s normal–but God doesn't call us to be ordinary, He calls us to be extraordinary. It seems that Jesus is saying that what we believe can change the outcome. And if everyone around you is speaking fear and doubt, then do like Jesus, and get ‘em out for now. Get away from fear and doubt, stand in faith, pray and believe. Your God is greater, He is bigger and He is mighty to save. So what’s going on today…? "Don't be afraid; just believe." 

God bless you, 

Pastor Jason Anderson

*FX Weekend Update: IMPORTANT!*
The Saturday Date Night (5:00pm) service with Leon Fontaine is our regular Saturday Date Night service; it is not part of the FX RiSE Conference, therefore you do not have to register to attend. The FX RiSE Conference continues at 7:00pm, following the 5:00pm service. Sunday morning Dr. Tom will be teaching at 8:00, 9:15 and 11:00am, followed by Jeremy Pearsons at 12:45pm. These are also our regular weekend services and are not part of the FX RiSE Conference, so again, you do not have to register to attend these services. The FX RiSE Conference continues Sunday night at 7:00pm with the Israel Houghton and New Breed concert, including special guest, Brian Weaver leading worship. Registration is necessary to attend the 7:00pm Sunday service. 
*Listen to last week's message **Prayer Request/Praise Report*




*Scripture of the Week*
_Let us then approach God’s throne of grace with confidence, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to help us in our time of need._
*Hebrews 4:16*
*Wisdom Wins*
Don't let others destroy your hopes and dreams. You can accomplish them. You are more than an overcomer through Jesus Christ.
*-Dr. Tom Anderson*

 











*Leon Fontaine*
*This Saturday, November 9 5pm* - Date Night service, no registration required.











*Jeremy Pearsons*
*This Sunday, November 10 12:45pm* - Regular service, no registration required.











*Apostle Fred Price*
*Sunday, December 8 at the 11am service only* - Join us for this special guest.


 









 


----------



## Ariztlan

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## reynaldo

Yes I actually have read the bible and still read it along with other religious books like the Vedic, Quranic scriptures and historical books. There's rape, bigotry and murder in the Bible because it's a book about humanity and where there's humanity there's rape, bigotry and murder. The Bible is a book about the the world and Mankind, it's about where we came from and where we're headed, plain and simple.


----------



## reynaldo

be thankful said:


> ..why dont you you use other bible quotes, like the ones about rape,bigotry and murder? have you even read the bible?..or you just a typical cherry picker?...and why would someone quote a book from 2000 years ago,by 40 different authors anyway?..do you use medical books from that time?..


I have read the bible and still do. There's rape , bigotry and murder in the bible because it's a book about humanity and where there's humanity there's rape, bigotry, murder and destruction. The bible is the story of mankind, where we came from and where we're headed.


----------



## Highgeared

People, don't forget to pray for the people in the Philippines and donate a couple of extra dollars to a reputable relief organization to help our fellow human beings out in this dire time. 

It's Thanksgiving time, let us show our gratitude and help others abroad and at home. Even small and simple acts of kindness and charity can bring about great results.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Highgeared said:


> People, don't forget to pray for the people in the Philippines and donate a couple of extra dollars to a reputable relief organization to help our fellow human beings out in this dire time.
> 
> It's Thanksgiving time, let us show our gratitude and help others abroad and at home. Even small and simple acts of kindness and charity can bring about great results.


Hello Mike,Were Gonna Be Having A Car Show Dec,7th.If you would Like To come down and Take Pics..Its at Los Nietos Middle School.PM Me if you need more info..


----------



## Duez

reynaldo said:


> I have read the bible and still do. There's rape , bigotry and murder in the bible because it's a book about humanity and where there's humanity there's rape, bigotry, murder and destruction. The bible is the story of mankind, where we came from and where we're headed.


Its a book about talking snakes and 7 headed dragons. How is that a book about humanity?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel: PRAISE JESUS :angel::angel:


----------



## Duez

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> :angel::angel: PRAISE JESUS :angel::angel:


That jewish dude that gave blowjobs to babies?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

^^^ If that is what you know Him for...
I know Him for dying for your sins n mine :angel:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Lord Duez said:


> Its a book about talking snakes and 7 headed dragons. How is that a book about humanity?


What an idiot :h5: dumbass of the day


----------



## Duez

EL ESE 67 said:


> What an idiot :h5: dumbass of the day


I would respond to your hatering, but I have to go feed my dinosaur that was created on the same day that I was.


----------



## RI82REGAL

:wave:


----------



## Ariztlan

*Rachael Lampa*
*Sunday, November 24th at 9:15 & 11am
*It's our regular church service, so no ticket required!

*Living Word Scottsdale*
8620 E McDonald Drive
Scottsdale, Arizona 85250
(480) 964-4463
*LivingWordScottsdale.com*


----------



## sdropnem

Ariztlan said:


> *Living Word Bible Church*
> 3520 E. Brown Rd.
> Mesa, AZ 85213
> (480) 964-4463
> *LivingWordOnline.org*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grace Reset*
> *Sunday at 8, 9:15 & 11am*
> Regular church services - no registration required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Houghton Concert*
> *Sunday at 7pm
> *Pre-service Show at 6pm Register for FX to attend
> *www.FXRiSE2013.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Gabe,
> 
> As Jesus is getting ready to head over and heal a little girl at her house, some guys come tell them that the little girl has died. So, Jesus says to the father, "Don't be afraid; just believe." Now, Jesus goes to the house, and He sends everyone out of the house, except the father and mother, and Peter, James and John. Then, He tells the little girl to "Get up," and she does. Wow! It’s a miracle. Score a point for Team Jesus, right? But notice that He kicked all the doubters out of the house and only kept the parents. Notice what He told the father right when He heard she had died. “Don't be afraid; just believe.” Fear, doubt and worry come sometimes–it’s normal–but God doesn't call us to be ordinary, He calls us to be extraordinary. It seems that Jesus is saying that what we believe can change the outcome. And if everyone around you is speaking fear and doubt, then do like Jesus, and get ‘em out for now. Get away from fear and doubt, stand in faith, pray and believe. Your God is greater, He is bigger and He is mighty to save. So what’s going on today…? "Don't be afraid; just believe."
> 
> God bless you,
> 
> Pastor Jason Anderson
> 
> *FX Weekend Update: IMPORTANT!*
> The Saturday Date Night (5:00pm) service with Leon Fontaine is our regular Saturday Date Night service; it is not part of the FX RiSE Conference, therefore you do not have to register to attend. The FX RiSE Conference continues at 7:00pm, following the 5:00pm service. Sunday morning Dr. Tom will be teaching at 8:00, 9:15 and 11:00am, followed by Jeremy Pearsons at 12:45pm. These are also our regular weekend services and are not part of the FX RiSE Conference, so again, you do not have to register to attend these services. The FX RiSE Conference continues Sunday night at 7:00pm with the Israel Houghton and New Breed concert, including special guest, Brian Weaver leading worship. Registration is necessary to attend the 7:00pm Sunday service.
> *Listen to last week's message **Prayer Request/Praise Report*
> 
> 
> 
> *Scripture of the Week*
> _Let us then approach God’s throne of grace with confidence, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to help us in our time of need._
> *Hebrews 4:16**Wisdom Wins*
> Don't let others destroy your hopes and dreams. You can accomplish them. You are more than an overcomer through Jesus Christ.
> *-Dr. Tom Anderson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leon Fontaine*
> *This Saturday, November 9 5pm* - Date Night service, no registration required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jeremy Pearsons*
> *This Sunday, November 10 12:45pm* - Regular service, no registration required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apostle Fred Price*
> *Sunday, December 8 at the 11am service only* - Join us for this special guest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Meskin

Lord Duez said:


> I would respond to your hatering, but I have to go feed my dinosaur that was created on the same day that I was.












I see you still got #1 spot in the dumb ass book


----------



## sdropnem

Good day Brothers, Sisters & non-believers! Todays Daily Bible; quote Galatians 1;10 . Have a Blessed Day, Salud!


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> I see you still got #1 spot in the dumb ass book


..i love when christians,,act so un-christian..keep up the great work.


----------



## be thankful

just wanted to say whats up to da holy rollers..besides the typical,boring conveyor belt of copy/paste bible quotes..seems not much has changed around here,but isnt that just like religion anyways..peace.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Bored again there buddy


----------



## RI82REGAL

GOD BLESS


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> ..i love when christians,,act so un-christian..keep up the great work.


I love when atheist act like Christians shows what a fake atheist you are , keep up the great fake


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*" HAPPY THANKSGIVING " **Everyone*..*GOD Bless You All...*:thumbsup:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

Whats going on brothers, much love from Maryland. we serve a mighty God, a loving God and a God that can deliver us from any harm, any pain and any struggles we have. Its a blessing by itself...litterally to know that even though the world may have felt like it was caving in on me, that God opened up his arms and everything, from hostility,pain and hurt was gone. Ive seen the posts of people saying completely absurd things and its solely because when you speak the truth of God, his word, your testimonies...the devil will be mad..let him be mad. cause my God is so Good. God Bless you all!


----------



## RI82REGAL

Good morning everyone have a blessed day thank the lord for another day


----------



## Richiecool69elka

4pump_caddy said:


> Whats going on brothers, much love from Maryland. we serve a mighty God, a loving God and a God that can deliver us from any harm, any pain and any struggles we have. Its a blessing by itself...litterally to know that even though the world may have felt like it was caving in on me, that God opened up his arms and everything, from hostility,pain and hurt was gone. Ive seen the posts of people saying completely absurd things and its solely because when you speak the truth of God, his word, your testimonies...the devil will be mad..let him be mad. cause my God is so Good. God Bless you all!


Amen..GOD Bless.:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

For those of you in So Cal, come on out!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

G2G_Al said:


> For those of you in So Cal, come on out!!


Yes Brothers.. *GANGS TO GRACE *Puts On A Good Toy Drive Car Show.The Entertainment Is Good And The Food Is Great..:thumbsup: *TOO...THE...TOP... *For *G2G...*


----------



## Duez

I FOUND JESUS!!! THAT MUFUGGA'S BEEN IN HOLLYWOOD THIS WHOLE TIME, HANGING OUT WITH SUPERMAN!!!


----------



## Duez

_I BELIEVE IN SUPERMAN!!!!!_


----------



## sdropnem

so called Superman hasn't risen…..Yeshua has!


----------



## be thankful

Lord Duez said:


> _I BELIEVE IN SUPERMAN!!!!!_


..i believe in spiderman,because the comic book told me so..checkmate!!


----------



## be thankful

if jesus was a jew,and the jews are the "chosen ones"..with no mention of the USA or america in the bible,what makes you guys so special?..just saying.:dunno:


----------



## be thankful

if god dissapeared suddenly forever,how would you know?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

HAVE A BLESSED WEEKEND!! :angel:


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> so called Superman hasn't risen…..Yeshua has!


So says his wife. Probably just trying to scam social security or some shit.


----------



## sdropnem

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> HAVE A BLESSED WEEKEND!! :angel:


 You too!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> if jesus was a jew,and the jews are the "chosen ones"..with no mention of the USA or america in the bible,what makes you guys so special?..just saying.:dunno:


Romans 2 verse 28-29 A person is not a Jew who is one only outwardly, nor is circumcision merely outward and physical. 29 No, a person is a Jew who is one inwardly; and circumcision is circumcision of the heart, by the Spirit, not by the written code. Such a person's praise is not from other people, but from God.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

1 john 4 verse 15 If anyone acknowledges that Jesus is the son of God God lives in them and they in God 16 And so we know and rely on the love God has for us. God is love whoever lives in love lives in GOD


----------



## Meskin

Dumb or dumber will have a reply pretty soon , can't wait to here it:x:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

sdropnem said:


> You too!


----------



## be thankful

EL ESE 67 said:


> Romans 2 verse 28-29 A person is not a Jew who is one only outwardly, nor is circumcision merely outward and physical. 29 No, a person is a Jew who is one inwardly; and circumcision is circumcision of the heart, by the Spirit, not by the written code. Such a person's praise is not from other people, but from God.


....sooooo you answered a simple question with a bible quote??..how amazing!..so is it saying no such thing as jews?...only an outwardly jew?this is coming from a book,when written...thought the earth was flat?...the same book that allows slavery, including selling your own daughter as a sex slave (Exodus 21:1-11), child abuse (Judges 11:29-40 and Isaiah 13:16), and bashing babies against rocks (Hosea 13:16 & Psalms 137:9)...unfortunetly..i can play bible wars too..


----------



## Llerenas1960s

God spoke in parables nuff said homie just because you see it writtin a certain way does not mean thats what he means know what I mean


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

http://rudejude.tumblr.com/post/58447163/the-best-christian-song-ever


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> ....sooooo you answered a simple question with a bible quote??..how amazing!..so is it saying no such thing as jews?...only an outwardly jew?this is coming from a book,when written...thought the earth was flat?...the same book that allows slavery, including selling your own daughter as a sex slave (Exodus 21:1-11), child abuse (Judges 11:29-40 and Isaiah 13:16), and bashing babies against rocks (Hosea 13:16 & Psalms 137:9)...unfortunetly..i can play bible wars too..


you take the bible and interpret it in your own way those are physical situations from the old testament that have spiritual meaning in the new testament and it just goes to show you to not go against God


----------



## be thankful

EL ESE 67 said:


> God spoke in parables nuff said homie just because you see it writtin a certain way does not mean thats what he means know what I mean


..god spoke in parables?.and let me guess,you know this personely right?..since the OT was written in hebrew,and the NT written in greek..and written by MAN,not god..how would you know what he means at all?


----------



## be thankful

EL ESE 67 said:


> you take the bible and interpret it in your own way those are physical situations from the old testament that have spiritual meaning in the new testament and it just goes to show you to not go against God


how am i interpreting it in my own way??..its in YOUR book,why dont you READ the bible yourself then?.christians say to ignore the OT,but isnt that where the 10 commandments come?.why doesnt the 10 commandments include rape or child abuse??.. you cling to the bronze age bible so much,but yet you use science,modern technology & modern medicine daily..hypocritical much?..just sayin.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

I can see your closed minded and have no truth in you you only see things from a physical point of view YOUR SPIRIT is blind you cant see and you will stumble in darkness


----------



## be thankful

EL ESE 67 said:


> I can see your closed minded and have no truth in you you only see things from a physical point of view YOUR SPIRIT is blind you cant see and you will stumble in darkness


that is very christian of you,im sure your optimistic,sky daddy would be proud..i know faith in jesus brings you comfort,,but you should probably do less bible thumping,and more bible reading..peace.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> that is very christian of you,im sure your optimistic,sky daddy would be proud..i know faith in jesus brings you comfort,,but you should probably do less bible thumping,and more bible reading..peace.


What saying your closed minded God speakes of people in that way your blind a fool that will stumble God himself will judge you one day with a wrath you think Gods not coming with anger


----------



## Ariztlan

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Meskin

Some atheist can't help but to be jealous ,,,, you can be a chosen one if you wanted too they say you just have to believe.





Yet they gripe and complain about something they don't believe in, go figure


----------



## reynaldo

be thankful said:


> ....sooooo you answered a simple question with a bible quote??..how amazing!..so is it saying no such thing as jews?...only an outwardly jew?this is coming from a book,when written...thought the earth was flat?...the same book that allows slavery, including selling your own daughter as a sex slave (Exodus 21:1-11), child abuse (Judges 11:29-40 and Isaiah 13:16), and bashing babies against rocks (Hosea 13:16 & Psalms 137:9)...unfortunetly..i can play bible wars too..



You can play bible wars and you also misuse scripture by taking verses out of context to prove your point. I don't know wether you just enjoy arguing with people or if you just think you know everything there is to know...Including the bible, or both. The passage in the book of Romans is simply speaking of spiritual things. You can be a Jew by blood but a true Jew is one who believes and lives in the promises of God through Christ, one who is "circumcised from the heart" which is something spiritual that happens to one who believes, which an unbeliever does not understand. As for your comment on the earth being flat, the bible actually speaks of the earth being round Isaiah 40:22. All your other bible passages are just irrelevant to your point as all they do is demonstrate what happens in this fallen world we live in. We are fallen creatures who are born with a rebellious heart towards GOD and death is the result of that, but there is hope and that hope has been given to us by the same God who we rebel against. God is slow to anger, seek him while there is still time!


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> You can play bible wars and you also misuse scripture by taking verses out of context to prove your point. I don't know wether you just enjoy arguing with people or if you just think you know everything there is to know...Including the bible, or both. The passage in the book of Romans is simply speaking of spiritual things. You can be a Jew by blood but a true Jew is one who believes and lives in the promises of God through Christ, one who is "circumcised from the heart" which is something spiritual that happens to one who believes, which an unbeliever does not understand. As for your comment on the earth being flat, the bible actually speaks of the earth being round Isaiah 40:22. All your other bible passages are just irrelevant to your point as all they do is demonstrate what happens in this fallen world we live in. We are fallen creatures who are born with a rebellious heart towards GOD and death is the result of that, but there is hope and that hope has been given to us by the same God who we rebel against. God is slow to anger, seek him while there is still time!


 how am i taking anything out of context? and whos arguing?..does that mean "dont challenge my faith"?.. "Daniel 4:10-11. In Daniel, the king “saw a tree of great height at the centre of the earth...reaching with its top to the sky and visible to the earth's farthest bounds.” Only with a flat earth could tall tree be visible from “the earth's farthest bounds,” — this is impossible on a spherical earth!!...i guess im just taking this out of context too.your scare tactics are for children..BTW,you are an atheist about all gods but your own.."mithra,odin,zeus,allah" are all slow to anger also..seek them while there is still time...lol..geez.


----------



## KingsWood

I believe in God. But I have also flown across the atlantic during sunrise on a non cloudy morning. Earth is round homie lol...


----------



## reynaldo

be thankful said:


> how am i taking anything out of context? and whos arguing?..does that mean "dont challenge my faith"?.. "Daniel 4:10-11. In Daniel, the king “saw a tree of great height at the centre of the earth...reaching with its top to the sky and visible to the earth's farthest bounds.” Only with a flat earth could tall tree be visible from “the earth's farthest bounds,” — this is impossible on a spherical earth!!...i guess im just taking this out of context too.your scare tactics are for children..BTW,you are an atheist about all gods but your own.."mithra,odin,zeus,allah" are all slow to anger also..seek them while there is still time...lol..geez.


Again, this passage saying that the tree could be seen "from the earth's does not imply that the earth is flat" that is just your assumption. Isaiah 40:22 clearly gives us a hint on this subject. im not trying to scare u, you're entitled to your own opinnion. No other god deals with the problem with humanity like the God of Israel, u just cant compare.


----------



## Meskin

reynaldo said:


> I don't know wether you just enjoy arguing with people or if you just think you know everything there is to know...Including the bible, or both.
> 
> 
> As for your comment on the earth being flat


Atheists are like that ,,, they get hot under the callor especially around Christmas . CNN asked an atheist the other day why does it bother them so much and just like a true atheist he dodged the question !

I'm surprised his world ain't round ,,, I mean he goes in circles over here in this thread tryin to prove a pointless point. You don't see anyone here trying to change his atheism but he sure can't stand one to be Christian


----------



## reynaldo

Well said brother, well said.


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> Again, this passage saying that the tree could be seen "from the earth's does not imply that the earth is flat" that is just your assumption. Isaiah 40:22 clearly gives us a hint on this subject. im not trying to scare u, you're entitled to your own opinnion. No other god deals with the problem with humanity like the God of Israel, u just cant compare.


so typical,when you quote the bible its LITERAL,when someone else quotes its FIGURATIVE..gotcha!.this is not my opinion,they are facts.most fairytale stories are not even in the bible at all..where in the bible does its say jesus was born dec.25th?..where does it say the story about the three wise men?..out of 7.2 billion people on the planet,there are 5.2 billion that are non-christians (hell will be very crowded). hopefully out of the 41,000 different christian denominations & 2,870 different gods...you are lucky enough to pick the right path...


----------



## reynaldo

be thankful said:


> so typical,when you quote the bible its LITERAL,when someone else quotes its FIGURATIVE..gotcha!.this is not my opinion,they are facts.most fairytale stories are not even in the bible at all..where in the bible does its say jesus was born dec.25th?..where does it say the story about the three wise men?..out of 7.2 billion people on the planet,there are 5.2 billion that are non-christians (hell will be very crowded). hopefully out of the 41,000 different christian denominations & 2,870 different gods...you are lucky enough to pick the right path...



Yeah, you really got me there! You can know the bible from front to back but not understand it, I know many people like that. Some things are hard to understand and you might even have to learn some of the original language to truly understand the meaning of the passage. Many times you'll find sayings that are figurative in nature and other times literal like you said, and to be able to know you have to know the kind of language they're using and understand the culture, its not an easy thing to do. you just talk a lot of nonsense, that's all, and you throw bible verses around without understanding and add your ignorant comments to them that just make you sound silly. Who said the bible said Jesus was born on the 25th? anyone with biblical knowledge will tell you Jesus wasn't born on Dec 25th, this is just a tradition. No one knows when Jesus was born for sure and the story of the wise men can be found In the book of Matthew chapter 2. Yes there are may gods but there's only one true GOD, yes there are many ways, but only one will lead you to eternal life. If truth is relevant to you then you can think and do whatever you want to and not accept the fact that there are consequences when in fact there are. You see, truth does not belong to us because there is no truth in us. Truth comes from an objective force, Hitler thought he was justified in killing thousands of people, that was his truth. George bush thought starting a war in the middle east was the right thing to do, that was his truth. 

Do you see what I mean? we can't rely on ourselves to make choices.


----------



## reynaldo

The choices we make will lead us to ruin, just look at the state of this world, but hey you know what? ultimately if we as human beings don't want to believe in something we'll just deny it and justify our denial with nonsense even wen the facts are in front of us.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

be thankful said:


> so typical,when you quote the bible its LITERAL,when someone else quotes its FIGURATIVE..gotcha!.this is not my opinion,they are facts.most fairytale stories are not even in the bible at all..where in the bible does its say jesus was born dec.25th?..where does it say the story about the three wise men?..out of 7.2 billion people on the planet,there are 5.2 billion that are non-christians (hell will be very crowded). hopefully out of the 41,000 different christian denominations & 2,870 different gods...you are lucky enough to pick the right path...


Yes hell will be very crowded so are you having trouble on what to believe? Mathew ch7 verse 13-14


----------



## reynaldo

And you can thank God for giving us the gift of choice.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

the only times i see be thankful post up is in this topic fake account maybe?


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> And you can thank God for giving us the gift of choice.


//Do you see what I mean? we can't rely on ourselves to make choices.// < contradict yourself much?..if he gave us the gift of choice,why is everything part of "gods devine plan" then??..keep trying.


----------



## be thankful

EL ESE 67 said:


> the only times i see be thankful post up is in this topic fake account maybe?


you are worried about a fake account,but have no problem with talking snakes,virgin births,noahs ark & the man who lived in a whales mouth?


----------



## be thankful

EL ESE 67 said:


> Yes hell will be very crowded so are you having trouble on what to believe? Mathew ch7 verse 13-14


just the fact you are trying to prove a point with a 2000 year old scripture on the internet in the year 2013.. sort of makes it invalid.,,dont you think?


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> The choices we make will lead us to ruin, just look at the state of this world, but hey you know what? ultimately if we as human beings don't want to believe in something we'll just deny it and justify our denial with nonsense even wen the facts are in front of us.


well said,i was going to tell you the exact same thing.


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> Yeah, you really got me there! You can know the bible from front to back but not understand it, I know many people like that. Some things are hard to understand and you might even have to learn some of the original language to truly understand the meaning of the passage. Many times you'll find sayings that are figurative in nature and other times literal like you said, and to be able to know you have to know the kind of language they're using and understand the culture, its not an easy thing to do. you just talk a lot of nonsense, that's all, and you throw bible verses around without understanding and add your ignorant comments to them that just make you sound silly. Who said the bible said Jesus was born on the 25th? anyone with biblical knowledge will tell you Jesus wasn't born on Dec 25th, this is just a tradition. No one knows when Jesus was born for sure and the story of the wise men can be found In the book of Matthew chapter 2. Yes there are may gods but there's only one true GOD, yes there are many ways, but only one will lead you to eternal life. If truth is relevant to you then you can think and do whatever you want to and not accept the fact that there are consequences when in fact there are. You see, truth does not belong to us because there is no truth in us. Truth comes from an objective force, Hitler thought he was justified in killing thousands of people, that was his truth. George bush thought starting a war in the middle east was the right thing to do, that was his truth.
> 
> Do you see what I mean? we can't rely on ourselves to make choices.


well five million christians think jesus was born on christmas,and even think its in the bible.and there is NO "three wise men" in the bible,maybe you should read it again...since there is only one true god,how many other gods have you studied to know this is true??. by the way hitler roasted over 6 MILLION jews,and he was catholic...


----------



## KingsWood

My God is a warrior, he is also very jealous he does not want you to worship anyone other than him. In his book it tells us he would be furious over the fact of religions like Buddhist worship golden statues of themselves. God states not to make resemblance of him to worship. There is where our faith steps in. There are others Gods just as the bible say


----------



## sdropnem

http://www.tbm.org/whatdoes.htm


----------



## RI82REGAL

God bless


----------



## sdropnem

HalleluYah
What does Jesus really look like?
by Tom Brown







By the grace of God I was privileged to see Jesus Christ in a vision. This vision took place when I was visiting a nursing home in El Paso, Texas. It occurred during the early 1980s. I had come to preach and minister to the elderly. On this day, I was rather discouraged.
As the people were singing songs, I closed my eyes and asked, "Lord, is it worth me coming to this nursing home to visit and preach to the people? They don’t seem to be improving." After praying this simple prayer, I opened my eyes, and to my astonishment I saw the Lord.
I didn’t see Him in his traditional garments; instead I saw Him sitting in a wheelchair with a blanket over His legs. There was suppose to be an elderly man sitting there, but instead it was the Lord. As I looked across the room, all I could see was Jesus. I saw Jesus in the place of all the people. He wore a nurse’s uniform. He sat in a chair where there was a lady supposed to have sat. I could not see anyone’s face. I only saw the Lord.
As I looked in astonishment, I heard the Lord say, "Whatever you have done for one of the least of these, you have done unto me." The vision ended.
I knew that the Lord was telling me to continue to visit these wonderful people, because it was like visiting the Lord. Everywhere I’ve gone I have tried to have this same attitude. Whoever I preach to, I see Christ in them.
People have wanted to know exactly what the Lord looked like. I really can’t tell you how tall he was, since most of the time he was sitting down, but I will never forget His face, especially His piercing eyes. I never tried to get anyone to draw a portrait of Him from my account.
Recently, I stumbled across a portrait of Jesus that looked closely like the vision I saw. It was this portrait.
 I was amazed when I saw it. It was the portrait drawn by the acclaimed portrait artist Stan Stevenson. He drew the portrait using computer-enhanced photographs of the Shroud of Turin. He drew the portrait exactly as the man would have looked before the beating.
I never put much stock into the Shroud of Turin, because at first the shroud looked to me as a different man that I remembered seeing in the vision. Of course it did; it was Jesus after His beating.
The Bible says that He was beaten beyond recognition. So I didn’t recognize Jesus in the shroud. I even told people that it wasn’t Jesus; it did not remind me of my vision. But when I saw the enhanced portrait of what the man in the shroud would have looked like before the beating, I said to myself, "That’s the man I saw. That’s Jesus." This is my testimony to what I saw.
*Email from readers who agrees*

_"I had a vision of Jesus two years ago. In my vision he looked very much like the picture you have on your website. At the time I was hurting because of a tumor inside my spinal cord. A group of Christians were praying for me at the church during the Wednesday night service. Jesus appeared to me and was rubbing my back while looking at me in a very kind and understanding way. His eyes reassured me that I was going to be o.k. The pain went away for a while and a peace came over me. The next week my surgery was successful and I was at peace going into surgery knowing Jesus was with me." K. Stone _

_"I have to say that when I saw this picture of what Jesus looked like, it threw me back, because I saw this very face in my dream." Name withheld_
_"I've seen this portrait time and again. Jesus was of Aramaic decent. I happen to be Arabic, from Iraq. I am not dark at all, and my hair is a naturally light brown, my Mum, in fact, has brothers with red hair. Arabic people are not all dark haired and brown. Also sometimes, people tend to forget that Jesus was a Jewish man. The portrait doesn't hold a man with blond hair and sparking baby blues. It very well looks like an Arabic man." S. Lazar_
*Email from a reader who disagrees*
_"I truly believe that you saw what you saw, and I hate to belittle the argument of Jesus’ race, but really, Jesus was of Aramaic descent and there is no way that European representation should be posted as an ideal of what our Lord and Savior looked like. I know it was not your aim to say that He was white but all my life growing up I was presented with a white Jesus and it wasn’t until I became an adult and researched His people, did I realize that it is hard for many to imagine Him looking like those we sometimes fear and hate the most, Arabics.”—Lakeisha _
*Response by Tom Brown*
Many people through the years who have also had visions of Christ have emailed me to confirm that the portrait of Christ is similar to theirs. There have also been many who do not believe that Christ could look like this because to their opinion this portrait looks more like a European man than an Arab or Middle Easterner.
Even though I am not particularly interested in making a big deal over the physical features of Christ, it should be noted that Jesus was a Jew. According to anthropologists, Jews belong to the Caucasian race, which includes all those throughout Europe, the Middle East, and north of the Sahara. What some commonly call the Jewish, Arab, or European race is really a misnomer. Those would be ethnic groups within the same race, thus they may share similar features. In fact, sometimes, a person within an ethnic group may be mistaken as being part of another ethnic group.
Can you always tell who is a German, an Englishman, an Iranian, or a Spaniard? I have seen many light skin, light hair Iraqis and on the contrary I’ve seen many dark skin, dark hair Romanians. To think that an ethnic group must always resemble certain features is ludicrous.
Ask this important question: are there many modern-day Jews that would fit the profile of this portrait? Of course!
To the artist’s credit, he made the skin darker, assuming that Christ would have lived much of His life outdoors, and thus His skin darkened by the hot sun. You will notice that the hair is dark, not blonde, which corresponds to the vision I saw of Christ. In my opinion, this portrait does not depict a light skin, blonde-hair European. Of course, people’s opinion might differ from mine. I only showed this portrait, for I thought people would be interested in knowing what I saw in the vision.
Let me make another point: we should not be offended or exalted by the simple fact that Christ was born a Jew. That’s the facts of the scriptures. This does not make one race or ethnic group more important than the others. Christ had to come through one race, and one ethnic group, and through one family. Race and ethnicity does not matter to God.
Finally, your faith does not stand or fall based on your belief in my vision. We must simply believe in the gospel, not one’s visions.








Send your comments  
Tell a friend about this article


----------



## reynaldo

be thankful said:


> //Do you see what I mean? we can't rely on ourselves to make choices.// < contradict yourself much?..if he gave us the gift of choice,why is everything part of "gods devine plan" then??..keep trying.


Choices apart from God's will. The choices we make without our creator will ultimately lead us to ruin. We are born with the option of believing in our true creator or not, choosing to live in his will or not, if we choose to believe in him and his promises we then become part of his "divine plan" for us.


----------



## reynaldo

be thankful said:


> just the fact you are trying to prove a point with a 2000 year old scripture on the internet in the year 2013.. sort of makes it invalid.,,dont you think?


Hey, your beliefs go back just as far. Did you know that modern society has been greatly influenced by philosophers like Plato, Epicurus and others....


----------



## reynaldo

be thankful said:


> well said,i was going to tell you the exact same thing.


Please explain.


----------



## reynaldo

"Some say that truth is relevant to understanding. If this false premise were so, then truth would be limited to our feeble ability to comprehend the unknowable. Indeed, there would be no truth that could transcend the inadequate knowledge of mankind. Since understanding is disbursed among us on an unequal basis, there would be no absolute truth, and every man should have the unalienable right to pursue that, which is right in his own eyes. However, when the counterfeit premise is reversed it correctly proclaims that understanding is relevant to truth. This means that our capacity to understand is limited only by our refusal to accept truth as an independent certainty. Truth exists with or without our permission, our knowledge, or our understanding. On the other hand, without truth, there is no knowledge, and no possibility of accurate understanding. Truth declares what is right. It is up to man to seek understanding.
Sometimes we have only a part of the truth. As such, the truth may sometimes appear to change. Yet any correct application of the situation recognizes that it is merely our understanding that changed". 
RMHarrington.


----------



## sdropnem

You Decide......


----------



## Llerenas1960s

sdropnem said:


> You Decide......


NO


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## reynaldo

G2G_Al said:


>


MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!


----------



## bluebyrd86

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY CHRISTIAN RIDERS!


----------



## sdropnem

*X7*


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## sdropnem

Some here may already know this but for those that don't........






Bob Marley converted to Christianity over a year before he passed


----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> Some here may already know this but for those that don't........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Marley converted to Christianity over a year before he passed


yes that is correct,but it doesnt change the fact all his music was produced when he was a rastafarian.. would you have posted this video if he converted to judiasm or islam?.why even bother practicing christianity,if you can just convert on your death bed two weeks before you cash in your chips?


----------



## sdropnem

It was over a year before he passed and the importance is he repented for the truth!!! HalleluYah


----------



## dat620

hey all, happy new Year, hope every ones new year was Blessed and that all year long is a Blessing for all of us...k


----------



## SKReeCH

what up i reckon this would have been more suitable for offtopic but id rather get a serious answer for my question. im on a 7 day fast, no food only water , i have 2days to go, keep in mind ive never done a fast this extreme b4, what is the best things to eat when i come off?


----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> It was over a year before he passed and the importance is he repented for the truth!!! HalleluYah


..um..hitler did the same thing..so whats your point?


----------



## SKReeCH

smh bob is dead he excepted christ b4 he died so whats the fuss? i come up here with a serious question about my fast and y'all skip past it, its cool though i got my answer from another source


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo

SKReeCH said:


> smh bob is dead he excepted christ b4 he died so whats the fuss? i come up here with a serious question about my fast and y'all skip past it, its cool though i got my answer from another source


Sorry Skreech, I read your post but have never fasted longer than a day so I really can't say. I also really don't care about Bob Marley. So I left that alone too.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

SKReeCH said:


> what up i reckon this would have been more suitable for offtopic but id rather get a serious answer for my question. im on a 7 day fast, no food only water , i have 2days to go, keep in mind ive never done a fast this extreme b4, what is the best things to eat when i come off?


Dont be boasting about it and pray about it


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> why even bother practicing christianity,if you can just convert on your death bed two weeks before you cash in your chips?


I can bet money when it comes down to it you are going to do the same thing.. When you are on the same bed


----------



## be thankful

EL ESE 67 said:


> Dont be boasting about it and pray about it


..how come praying with your hands is ok..but praying to a washing machine is considered crazy?..does your hands send secret radio signals to heaven?


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> I can bet money when it comes down to it you are going to do the same thing.. When you are on the same bed


yea that actually sounds like a great idea..i will sin for the next fifty years,then right before i cash out..i will repent..thank you for the advice..


----------



## be thankful

SKReeCH said:


> what up i reckon this would have been more suitable for offtopic but id rather get a serious answer for my question. im on a 7 day fast, no food only water , i have 2days to go, keep in mind ive never done a fast this extreme b4, what is the best things to eat when i come off?


you cant just ask for advice around here..these are the "chosen ones"..kind of like a secret society.you need at least "10 god bless you's" or "5 hail marys" to get noticed..a few bible versus (of your choice) will get you some points too..just saying.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

be thankful said:


> you cant just ask for advice around here..these are the "chosen ones"..kind of like a secret society.you need at least "10 god bless you's" or "5 hail marys" to get noticed..a few bible versus (of your choice) will get you some points too..just saying.:thumbsup:


You Havent Done That.And You Have Been Noticed.Just Saying.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

be thankful said:


> yea that actually sounds like a great idea..i will sin for the next fifty years,then right before i cash out..i will repent..thank you for the advice..


If You Get A Chance To Repent Be Thankful.


----------



## sdropnem

be thankful said:


> yea that actually sounds like a great idea..i will sin for the next fifty years,then right before i cash out..i will repent..thank you for the advice..


No one knows the Year, day nor hour HE is to Judge nor is the flesh promised tomorrow.


----------



## sdropnem

take heed


----------



## Ariztlan

Greeting’s Christians, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo

Just curious how many Christian incorporated their believe into their cars for ministry? I named my car Anaweza. It means "He is able" in Swahili. Also plan on painting my tank and punstriping a cross on it.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel::angel:


----------



## damo

Checking in, disappointed that Bill Nye turned out to be a raging Anti-Christ


----------



## Richiecool69elka

71_MonteCarlo said:


> Just curious how many Christian incorporated their believe into their cars for ministry? I named my car Anaweza. It means "He is able" in Swahili. Also plan on painting my tank and punstriping a cross on it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## be thankful

71_MonteCarlo said:


> Just curious how many Christian incorporated their believe into their cars for ministry? I named my car Anaweza. It means "He is able" in Swahili. Also plan on painting my tank and punstriping a cross on it.


funny that there was no automobiles in biblical times,nor are they mentioned anywhere in the bible..you should thank modern technology for that..not bronze age myths and an imaginary sky fairy..


----------



## be thankful

damo said:


> Checking in, disappointed that Bill Nye turned out to be a raging Anti-Christ


i would say anti-bullshit & stupidity..bill brought facts and ken ham brought a book full of fairytales,bigotry,slavery and brainwashing..even pat robertson thinks creationism is bullshit..cmon..:twak:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

I Thank God for another day..........


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Midwest Ridaz said:


> I Thank God for another day..........


Amen


----------



## be thankful

Midwest Ridaz said:


> I Thank God for another day..........


thank technology & modern science ..so you can "thank god" on the internet in 2014...


----------



## KingsWood

be thankful said:


> thank technology & modern science ..so you can "thank god" on the internet in 2014...


I think you have some issues. You go out of your way to keep up with this thread


----------



## be thankful

KingsWood said:


> I think you have some issues. You go out of your way to keep up with this thread


..anything is better than living in kentucky!!..thanx for keeping up with me..but try christianmingle.com..you might have better luck.


----------



## sdropnem

be thankful said:


> ..anything is better than living in kentucky!


 *Hell is Worse!*


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> *Hell is Worse!*


really?..how would you know what hell is like,besides what your parents spoon fed you your whole life?..have you ever been to hell? "no"..do you know anyone whos been to hell? "no"..sooo wouldnt it be safe to say that you dont know what fook you are talking about???


----------



## sdropnem

I don't wish Hell on anybody and I would like to never find out for myself. Everyone is a sinner and we are all doomed to go there but Jesus the blemish free lamb shed his blood for you and I so that we could choose him and not the enemy and stay out of that GOD forsaken place. Plenty of people have been to hell and back and have shared their testimonies, such as people that were confirmed deceased by Doctors and were brought back to life......







Everyone deep down in their heart knows Jesus is real but some choose to fight the feeling, I pray you choose the light! God Bless


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> I don't wish Hell on anybody and I would like to never find out for myself. Everyone is a sinner and we are all doomed to go there but Jesus the blemish free lamb shed his blood for you and I so that we could choose him and not the enemy and stay out of that GOD forsaken place. Plenty of people have been to hell and back and have shared their testimonies, such as people that were confirmed deceased by Doctors and were brought back to life......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone deep down in their heart knows Jesus is real but some choose to fight the feeling, I pray you choose the light! God Bless


:loco:


----------



## Duez

damo said:


> Checking in, disappointed that Bill Nye turned out to be a raging Anti-Christ


He has a PhD. No shit he's anti-christ. There's no such thing as a smart "believer". Like an educated person is gonna think there was dinosaurs walking around a couple thousand years ago.


----------



## Duez

be thankful said:


> thank technology & modern science ..so you can "thank god" on the internet in 2014...


Thank you scientists for another day.


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> really?..how would you know what hell is like,besides what your parents spoon fed you your whole life?..have you ever been to hell? "no"..do you know anyone whos been to hell? "no"..sooo wouldnt it be safe to say that you dont know what fook you are talking about???


I see you are eating from the same spoon your parents did , like father like son . Ever heard the saying God knew you from before you were born ? Ever wonder why you are atheist and not other ? Go figure ,,,,


----------



## Meskin

Duez said:


> He has a PhD. No shit he's anti-christ. There's no such thing as a smart "believer". Like an educated person is gonna think there was dinosaurs walking around a couple thousand years ago.


I beg to differ , you and your double seem to think yall are right coming in here as atheists trying to convince the Christians that they are wrong. Sin on ,,,,,,


----------



## mr gonzalez

actually people have been to hell and come bac to testify about..... it on you tube.


----------



## be thankful

mr gonzalez said:


> actually people have been to hell and come bac to testify about..... it on you tube.


..well if its on youtube it has to be right..lol!!..tell that to a judge,see how well it works for ya.agreed,most people have had traumatic experiences & out of body mental experiences..but wheres the real proof? pictures,videos etc...?..most that have been to "hell" are either in mental wards,prison or leading church sermons....


----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> I don't wish Hell on anybody and I would like to never find out for myself. Everyone is a sinner and we are all doomed to go there but Jesus the blemish free lamb shed his blood for you and I so that we could choose him and not the enemy and stay out of that GOD forsaken place. Plenty of people have been to hell and back and have shared their testimonies, such as people that were confirmed deceased by Doctors and were brought back to life......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone deep down in their heart knows Jesus is real but some choose to fight the feeling, I pray you choose the light! God Bless


if jesus died for our sins,and not believing in him is a sin..doesnt it just cancel each other out??


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> I beg to differ , you and your double seem to think yall are right coming in here as atheists trying to convince the Christians that they are wrong. Sin on ,,,,,,


we have to keep sinning..or else he died for nothing right?..i know you are not the sharpest tree on the elevator ..but even you can figure that one out meskin.


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> I see you are eating from the same spoon your parents did , like father like son . Ever heard the saying God knew you from before you were born ? Ever wonder why you are atheist and not other ? Go figure ,,,,


i guarantee, you are on the internet more than you read the bible!!!..sin on HYPOCRITE.


----------



## be thankful

damo said:


> Checking in, disappointed that Bill Nye turned out to be a raging Anti-Christ


One fact that concerns some Christians and elates some atheists is that 93 percent of the members of the National Academy of Sciences, one of the most elite scientific organizations in the United States, do not believe in God. Atheist Sam Harris says that, “This suggests that there are few modes of thinking less congenial to religious faith than science is.”...but i guess lay it low christians know more that 93% leading scientist..checkmate.


----------



## KingsWood

sdropnem said:


>


Ive been in that same exact spot


----------



## KingsWood

be thankful said:


> ..anything is better than living in kentucky!!..thanx for keeping up with me..but try christianmingle.com..you might have better luck.


I live just fine. And i dont have to be thankful i got away from my religious childhood molestor and decide to take it out on anyone who believes. And btw im not keeping up with anyone but me. Ive visited this thread only a handful of times. Its not hard to figure out someone like you when you are on every page


----------



## reynaldo

Welcome back "be thankful" its nice to only find you in the Christian threads.


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> i guarantee, you are on the internet more than you read the bible!!!..sin on HYPOCRITE.


Atheist and psychic ,,, ooooooooooo I bet your post count on this one thread out numbers any true Christian up in here


----------



## sdropnem

be thankful said:


> if jesus died for our sins,and not believing in him is a sin..doesnt it just cancel each other out??


 NO


----------



## reynaldo

sdropnem said:


> NO


SD, dont waste your time with "be thankful"
He simply just has a twisted understanding and logic
And is not interested in our opinions and answers wether they be true or false, his mind is made up and he has an agenda. Period!


----------



## Duez

reynaldo said:


> SD, dont waste your time with "be thankful"
> He simply just has a twisted understanding and *logic*
> And is not interested in our opinions and answers wether they be true or false, his mind is made up and he has an agenda. Period!


I lol'd at that. Like "logically" an invisible man in the sky that you talk to with your mind created the universe 6000 years ago.


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> Welcome back "be thankful" its nice to only find you in the Christian threads.


hey thanks reynaldo..looks like you ,meskin and kingswood are becoming my little fan club..you guys should worship me instead of that hippy jew on a stick dude..no really..


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> Atheist and psychic ,,, ooooooooooo I bet your post count on this one thread out numbers any true Christian up in here


we both know you are on the internet and watch porn..waaay more than you read the bible or go to church..dont lie to yourself,its a sin..and god will punish you for eternity dude..


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> SD, dont waste your time with "be thankful"
> He simply just has a twisted understanding and logic
> And is not interested in our opinions and answers wether they be true or false, his mind is made up and he has an agenda. Period!


i am well versed in the bible and have understanding of many religions..not just yours.im always ready to answer any questions..not just quote a magical book.if something doesnt fit into your agenda they must be "twisted"..you are just a run of the mill christian thats it..nothing more.:dunno:


----------



## reynaldo

be thankful said:


> i am well versed in the bible and have understanding of many religions..not just yours.im always ready to answer any questions..not just quote a magical book.if something doesnt fit into your agenda they must be "twisted"..you are just a run of the mill christian thats it..nothing more.:dunno:


I'd rather be a "run of the mill christian" with peace, love and hope than psychotic, angry and hateful atheist any day. Goodbye Rome!


----------



## sdropnem

What are your thoughts on Obama and his claims to Christianity? At least twice he's claimed that he has accepted Jesus Christ as his Lord and Savior......2011 & 2014. I'm not buying it. ........jmo


----------



## sdropnem

Duez said:


> I lol'd at that. Like "logically" an invisible man in the sky that you talk to with your mind created the universe 6000 years ago.


----------



## reynaldo

Obama is a liar. He's not a Christian, hes a Muslim. Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo

reynaldo said:


> Obama is a liar. He's not a Christian, hes a Muslim. Actions speak louder than words.


What does one's religious beliefs matter in politics? Almost Half the country was about elect a Mormon to the oval office. It should be bases on one's abilities to bring people together and is strong minded and can think on their feet.


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> we both know you are on the internet and watch porn..waaay more than you read the bible or go to church..dont lie to yourself,its a sin..and god will punish you for eternity dude..


I see your confessing your life ,,... Hey but at least your atheist enough to admit it


----------



## Duez

reynaldo said:


> Obama is a liar. He's not a Christian, hes a Muslim. Actions speak louder than words.


I would hope hes not a christian. There's not much worse.


----------



## sdropnem

:werd: :loco:


----------



## reynaldo

71_MonteCarlo said:


> What does one's religious beliefs matter in politics? Almost Half the country was about elect a Mormon to the oval office. It should be bases on one's abilities to bring people together and is strong minded and can think on their feet.


Obiously you don't know much about Islam my friend. Islam is a threat to the west, it is a virus, just look at muslim countries. Can you imagine America becoming a Muslim country or even controlled by Islam belief system? it would be chaos and we would lose all the freedom that was brought about through the Judeo-Christian beliefs.


----------



## reynaldo

Duez said:


> I would hope hes not a christian. There's not much worse.


How can you compare the two? Christianity at is core is love, peace and the good news (The Goslpel) Islam is to "submit to the will of Allah" and to conquer by the sword. Why do you think there is so much chaos in Islamic country? Jihad means struggle, struggle for what you may ask, well, the struggle against the unbelievers. The struggle to force the unbeliever to submit. So please think twice before making those comments and do a little more research on Islam before comparing it to Christianity.


----------



## reynaldo

71_MonteCarlo said:


> What does one's religious beliefs matter in politics? Almost Half the country was about elect a Mormon to the oval office. It should be bases on one's abilities to bring people together and is strong minded and can think on their feet.


Personally I don't agree with the Mormons and their religious beliefs, but I prefer a Mormon in office as supposed to a muslim. At least Mormons are not killing each other and killing others that disagree with them for the sake of "God", they are very nice people with strong moral ethics which will do more good for the world than any Muslim.


----------



## Duez

reynaldo said:


> How can you compare the two? Christianity at is core is love, peace and the good news (The Goslpel) Islam is to "submit to the will of Allah" and to conquer by the sword. Why do you think there is so much chaos in Islamic country? Jihad means struggle, struggle for what you may ask, well, the struggle against the unbelievers. The struggle to force the unbeliever to submit. So please think twice before making those comments and do a little more research on Islam before comparing it to Christianity.


What bible are you reading? How about picking it up and opening it before you join a discussion on christianity. The whole thing is about killing beating and oppressing.


----------



## reynaldo

Duez said:


> What bible are you reading? How about picking it up and opening it before you join a discussion on christianity. The whole thing is about killing beating and oppressing.


Is that coming from you or from what you've been told? Just because there's killing and oppression in the Bible does not mean that it is ok. There is killing and oppression and suffering in the Bible because the Bible is about the story of humanity and whenever you have people you will have suffering. killing and corruption. The Bible tells the story from beginning to end, it is about where we came from and where we're headed, the problem and the solution. Just to say that "The whole thing is about killing beating and oppressing" is a little vague and lacks perspective. When you read the Bible you gotta remember that youre dealing with thousand years of history and different nations.


----------



## 71_MonteCarlo

reynaldo said:


> Obiously you don't know much about Islam my friend. Islam is a threat to the west, it is a virus, just look at muslim countries. Can you imagine America becoming a Muslim country or even controlled by Islam belief system? it would be chaos and we would lose all the freedom that was brought about through the Judeo-Christian beliefs.


Really? Obviously you don't know any Muslims. I know quite a few and I am consider all the ones I know as good and if not better caliber of person than a lot of Christians I know. I think you are afraid of the extremists. And they come in all walks of life. 

Personally I do not have anything against Islam. I choose to believe Jesus is the son of God.


----------



## reynaldo

71_MonteCarlo said:


> Really? Obviously you don't know any Muslims. I know quite a few and I am consider all the ones I know as good and if not better caliber of person than a lot of Christians I know. I think you are afraid of the extremists. And they come in all walks of life.
> 
> Personally I do not have anything against Islam. I choose to believe Jesus is the son of God.


I actually know a lot of Muslims and some of them are actually very nice people, but that doesn't change the facts about Islam and what its all about. Many Muslims call themselves Muslims simply because they were born into a Muslim family and don't really know or understand Islam, then a lot of others simply don't understand the true
meaning of Islam and fall into the lie of Islam being a "religion of peace" and so when they see all the terrorism around the world caused by Islam, well then they decide that they themselves are "moderate Muslims" but according to the Qur'an there is no such thing. Believe me, I read the Qur'an for yourself and you'll see what I mean. Also, look up answering-islam.org


----------



## reynaldo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re1uaxjFdcQV
Video


----------



## reynaldo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re1uaxjFdcQ


----------



## sdropnem

reynaldo said:


> Is that coming from you or from what you've been told? Just because there's killing and oppression in the Bible does not mean that it is ok. There is killing and oppression and suffering in the Bible because the Bible is about the story of humanity and whenever you have people you will have suffering. killing and corruption. The Bible tells the story from beginning to end, it is about where we came from and where we're headed, the problem and the solution. Just to say that "The whole thing is about killing beating and oppressing" is a little vague and lacks perspective. When you read the Bible you gotta remember that youre dealing with thousand years of history and different nations.


 Amen


----------



## Caballo

reynaldo said:


> The Bible tells the story from beginning to end, it is about where we came from and where we're headed.


:h5:


----------



## RI82REGAL

PRAISE THE LORD


----------



## RI82REGAL

[h=3]Verse of the Day[/h] Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email 


For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the Lord, thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope. Then you will call upon Me and go and pray to Me, and I will listen to you. And you will seek Me and find _Me,_ when you search for Me with all your heart. Jeremiah 29:11-13 NKJV


----------



## RI82REGAL

[h=3]Jeremiah 29:11[/h]New King James Version (NKJV)

[SUP]11 [/SUP]For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the Lord, thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope.


----------



## be thankful

Jeremiah 11:22-23 God will kill the young men in war and starve their children to death.

Jeremiah 19:7-9 God will make parents eat their own children, and friends eat each other.

Lamentations 2:20-22 God gets angry and mercilessly torments and kills everyone, young and old. He even causes women to eat their children.

..and yes "old testament"..just like the ten commandments.


----------



## be thankful

such a wonderful religion...
1 Samuel 15:3 God commands the death of helpless _"suckling"_ infants. This literally means that the children god killed were still nursing.
Psalms 135:8 & 136:10 Here god is praised for slaughtering little babies.
Psalms 137:9 Here god commands that infants should be _“dashed upon the rocks”_.


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> Is that coming from you or from what you've been told? Just because there's killing and oppression in the Bible does not mean that it is ok. There is killing and oppression and suffering in the Bible because the Bible is about the story of humanity and whenever you have people you will have suffering. killing and corruption. The Bible tells the story from beginning to end, it is about where we came from and where we're headed, the problem and the solution. Just to say that "The whole thing is about killing beating and oppressing" is a little vague and lacks perspective. When you read the Bible you gotta remember that youre dealing with thousand years of history and different nations.


although i agree with you on the islamic threat to society.but why do do you think christianity is so much better than mormonism?..if you were born into a mormon family you wouldnt be saying that at all.where in the bible does it say where we are headed?..it was written in hebrew thousands of years ago,when they thought the world was flat,..ask yourself,why do you use modern technology,modern science & modern medicince ..if none of it is in the bible..why even use a cell phone or internet at all?..wouldnt that be hypocritical to your core beliefs?


----------



## La Skzanoma

Every religion has a basic understanding of the same thing, whether you call him God, Allah, Yahweh, or Zeus. There is one almighty, and He wants us to love, and obey Him, by free will, not forced belief. I claim Praise God thru Jesus His son. To each his own, good luck!


----------



## be thankful

La Skzanoma said:


> Every religion has a basic understanding of the same thing, whether you call him God, Allah, Yahweh, or Zeus. There is one almighty, and He wants us to love, and obey Him, by free will, not forced belief. I claim Praise God thru Jesus His son. To each his own, good luck!


meh,,its not that simple,all gods have different ideologies & theories."god" is the abrahamic god or monotheism diety and the trinity,"yahweh" is the god of isreal & judaism,"allah" is a single diety and the god of islam..and "zeus" is the god of the sky..or god of gods..if there was ONE almighty,why is there so many different gods & religions?..with over 2,800 different dieties..(just like a football team)..choose wisely..good luck!


----------



## Meskin

I think you're mad because your god didn't have the balls to stand up and claim he is the way the truth and the light !

I can't help but laugh ,,,, you the only one working extra hard on dis thread:roflmao:


----------



## La Skzanoma

be thankful said:


> ..if there was ONE almighty,why is there so many different gods & religions?..with over 2,800 different dieties..


I'm saying, all have the same principle of The One True God. The details are lost in translation among different cultures and their understanding of it.


----------



## sdropnem

be thankful said:


> Jeremiah 11:22-23 God will kill the young men in war and starve their children to death.
> 
> Jeremiah 19:7-9 God will make parents eat their own children, and friends eat each other.
> 
> Lamentations 2:20-22 God gets angry and mercilessly torments and kills everyone, young and old. He even causes women to eat their children.
> 
> ..and yes "old testament"..just like the ten commandments.


Better to have YAHWEH as your Elohim!


----------



## reynaldo

Meskin said:


> I think you're mad because your god didn't have the balls to stand up and claim he is the way the truth and the light !
> 
> I can't help but laugh ,,,, you the only one working extra hard on dis thread:roflmao:



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## reynaldo

La Skzanoma said:


> I'm saying, all have the same principle of The One True God. The details are lost in translation among different cultures and their understanding of it.


But that's just it! We were created to have a relationship with our creator, but because of the fall of mankind (sin) that connection to our maker was lost and so now we have a thwarted and corrupted way of seeking the one true GOD and instead we follow our own believes and desires wether it be a belief in ourselves as gods or a deity or something else.....hence all the religions in the world. You see, religion is just our way of trying to please God, but that'll take us no where and wont accomplish anything. God has reached out to us out of his own mercy and grace to save us from ourselves and our destructive path to bring us back to him. He has made it so that we can find Him as He truly is. Praise The Lord YAHWEH!


----------



## nocaddydaddy

good evening all been gone for a while but figured id stop here first and post with like minded people. God is good all the time


----------



## La Skzanoma

nocaddydaddy said:


> good evening all been gone for a while but figured id stop here first and post with like minded people. God is good all the time


AMEN.


----------



## Ariztlan

*Iron Men Conference at the Mesa Church*
*Huddle Up - February 28 at 7pm, Tailgate Party at 5:30pm
*With some of the NFL's top Pro Bowl and Hall of Fame players.* 

FREE *event at the Mesa Church.
*
Living Word Bible Church*
3520 E. Brown Rd.
Mesa, AZ 85213
(480) 964-4463

*LivingWordOnline.com*


----------



## nocaddydaddy

Good morning brothers and sisters not a lot of action in this thread ill keep stoping by. God is good


----------



## sdropnem

Ariztlan said:


> *Iron Men Conference at the Mesa Church*
> *Huddle Up - February 28 at 7pm, Tailgate Party at 5:30pm
> *With some of the NFL's top Pro Bowl and Hall of Fame players.*
> 
> FREE *event at the Mesa Church.
> *
> Living Word Bible Church*
> 3520 E. Brown Rd.
> Mesa, AZ 85213
> (480) 964-4463
> 
> *LivingWordOnline.com*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## RI82REGAL

[SUP]25 [/SUP]Jesus said to her, “I am the resurrection and the life. He who believes in Me, though he may die, he shall live. [SUP]26 [/SUP]And whoever lives and believes in Me shall never die. Do you believe this?


----------



## reynaldo

RI82REGAL said:


> [SUP]25 [/SUP]Jesus said to her, “I am the resurrection and the life. He who believes in Me, though he may die, he shall live. [SUP]26 [/SUP]And whoever lives and believes in Me shall never die. Do you believe this?


That's deep man!


----------



## Duez

RI82REGAL said:


> [SUP]25 [/SUP]Jesus said to her, “I am the resurrection and the life. He who believes in Me, though he may die, he shall live. [SUP]26 [/SUP]And whoever lives and believes in Me shall never die. Do you believe this?


Ghey


----------



## reynaldo




----------



## reynaldo




----------



## sdropnem

reynaldo said:


>




Haven't heard it in a minute. ........Def going to listen to that more often


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## Richiecool69elka

A T-Shirt Design My Friend Did..


----------



## Richiecool69elka




----------



## sdropnem

Beam fm World Trade


----------



## La Skzanoma

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Good Morning Bump.. *GOD is Good...*


----------



## reynaldo

Richiecool69elka said:


> A T-Shirt Design My Friend Did..
> View attachment 1116361


I like this!


----------



## reynaldo




----------



## sdropnem

TTT


----------



## sdropnem

reynaldo said:


>


 Powerful


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## Richiecool69elka

reynaldo said:


> I like this!


Thanks Bro.He's Got A Website If Your Interested In Ordering One.Let Me know and I will give You the site.:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

GOD IS GOOD :angel:


----------



## Duez

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> GOD IS GAY :angel:


That's why they killed him.


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> Beam fm World Trade


That's fucked up. Some assholes killed thousands of people so they can walk on streets of gold and this dickhead has the nerve to that shit?


----------



## Caballo

sdropnem said:


>


One time I bought a Hillsongs CD just as a pure guess. It turned out to be fantastic.


----------



## reynaldo

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks Bro.He's Got A Website If Your Interested In Ordering One.Let Me know and I will give You the site.:thumbsup:


Yeah, whats the website?
Thanks!


----------



## stubborn4life




----------



## Richiecool69elka

reynaldo said:


> Yeah, whats the website?
> Thanks!


RGMDESIGNZ


----------



## sdropnem

Duez said:


> That's fucked up. Some assholes killed thousands of people so they can walk on streets of gold and this dickhead has the nerve to that shit?


 YAHWEH is against homosexuality and terrorist murderers.......This County has its foundations in the Judeo Christian belief beginning with Christo pher Columbus. .........so stop hating


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> YAHWEH is against homosexuality and terrorist murderers.......This County has its foundations in the Judeo Christian belief beginning with Christo pher Columbus. .........so stop hating


This country was here before Christopher Columbus got here and started killing people. And the bible says to kill for your religious beliefs which is exactly what took place. The United States was not based off Christian beliefs when it was taken from Britain.


----------



## sdropnem

The land was here………..but there was no country just individual warring tribes


----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> YAHWEH is against homosexuality and terrorist murderers.......This County has its foundations in the Judeo Christian belief beginning with Christo pher Columbus. .........so stop hating


..i know this isnt the smartest group,but dont embarrass yourselves.. do your research of the "christian country" you are so proud of..... 

"The United States in is no sense founded upon the Christian religion." George Washington 

"Revealed religion has no weight with me." Benjamin Franklin 

"I do not find in Christianity one redeeming feature." Thomas Jefferson 

"This could be the best of all possible worlds if there were no religion in it." John Adams 

"I disbelieve all holy men and holy books." Thomas Paine 

"Religions are all alike, founded upon fables and myths." Thomas Jefferson 

"In no instance have churches been the guardians of the liberties of the people." James Madison 

"The Christian god is cruel, vindictive, capricious, and unjust." Thomas Jefferson 

"What has been Christianity's fruits? Superstition, bigotry, and persecution." James Madison 

Whenever we read the obscene stories, the voluptuous debaucheries, the cruel and tortuous executions, the unrelenting vindictiveness with which more than half the Bibleis filled, it would be more consistent that we call it the word of a demon than the word of God. It is a history of wickedness that has served to corrupt and brutalize 
mankind." Thomas Paine 


"The Bible is not my book, nor Christianity my profession." 
Abraham Lincoln 

If Tyranny and Oppression come to this land, it will be in the guise 
of fighting a foreign enemy. 
--James Madison 

"I distrust those people who know so well what God wants them to do because I notice it always coincides with their own desires." Susan B. Anthony 


"If we look back into history for the character of the present sects in Christianity, we shall find few that have not in their turns been persecutors, and complainers ofpersecution. The primitive Christians thought persecution extremely wrong in the Pagans, but practiced it on one another. The first Protestants of the Church of England blamed persecution in the Romish Church, but practiced it upon the Puritans. They found it wrong in Bishops, but fell into the practice themselves both here (England) and in New England." 
-Franklin 

"I looked around for God's judgments, but saw no signs of them." 
-Franklin 

"Millions of innocent men, women and children, since the introduction of Christianity, have been burnt, tortured, fined, imprisoned; yet we have not advanced an inch 

towards uniformity. What has been the effect of coercion? To make one half the world fools, and the other half hypocrites. To support roguery and error all over the earth." 
-Jefferson 

"Experience witnesseth that ecclesiastical establishments, instead of maintaining the purity and efficacy of religion, have had a contrary operation. During almost fifteen 

centuries has the legal establishment of Christianity been on trial. What has been its fruits? More or less, in all places, pride and indolence in the clergy; ignorance and servility in the laity; in both, superstition, bigotry and persecution." 
-Madison 

"As I understand the Christian religion, it was, and is, a revelation. But how has it happened that millions of fables, tales, legends, have been blended with both Jewish and Christian revelation that have made them the most bloody religion that ever existed?" 
-Adams 

"America/USA" was never in the bible.."god" is a judgemental fictional character that lives in the clouds,"jesus" (fictional) was a hippie arab jew,who performed miracles and never spoke a word of english....


----------



## reynaldo

Duez said:


> This country was here before Christopher Columbus got here and started killing people. And the bible says to kill for your religious beliefs which is exactly what took place. The United States was not based off Christian beliefs when it was taken from Britain.


Show me where the bible says to kill for your religious beliefs.


----------



## sdropnem

be thankful said:


> ..i know this isnt the smartest group,but dont embarrass yourselves.. do your research of the "christian country" you are so proud of.....
> 
> "The United States in is no sense founded upon the Christian religion." George Washington
> 
> "Revealed religion has no weight with me." Benjamin Franklin
> 
> "I do not find in Christianity one redeeming feature." Thomas Jefferson
> 
> "This could be the best of all possible worlds if there were no religion in it." John Adams
> 
> "I disbelieve all holy men and holy books." Thomas Paine
> 
> "Religions are all alike, founded upon fables and myths." Thomas Jefferson
> 
> "In no instance have churches been the guardians of the liberties of the people." James Madison
> 
> "The Christian god is cruel, vindictive, capricious, and unjust." Thomas Jefferson
> 
> "What has been Christianity's fruits? Superstition, bigotry, and persecution." James Madison
> 
> Whenever we read the obscene stories, the voluptuous debaucheries, the cruel and tortuous executions, the unrelenting vindictiveness with which more than half the Bibleis filled, it would be more consistent that we call it the word of a demon than the word of God. It is a history of wickedness that has served to corrupt and brutalize
> mankind." Thomas Paine
> 
> 
> "The Bible is not my book, nor Christianity my profession."
> Abraham Lincoln
> 
> If Tyranny and Oppression come to this land, it will be in the guise
> of fighting a foreign enemy.
> --James Madison
> 
> "I distrust those people who know so well what God wants them to do because I notice it always coincides with their own desires." Susan B. Anthony
> 
> 
> "If we look back into history for the character of the present sects in Christianity, we shall find few that have not in their turns been persecutors, and complainers ofpersecution. The primitive Christians thought persecution extremely wrong in the Pagans, but practiced it on one another. The first Protestants of the Church of England blamed persecution in the Romish Church, but practiced it upon the Puritans. They found it wrong in Bishops, but fell into the practice themselves both here (England) and in New England."
> -Franklin
> 
> "I looked around for God's judgments, but saw no signs of them."
> -Franklin
> 
> "Millions of innocent men, women and children, since the introduction of Christianity, have been burnt, tortured, fined, imprisoned; yet we have not advanced an inch
> 
> towards uniformity. What has been the effect of coercion? To make one half the world fools, and the other half hypocrites. To support roguery and error all over the earth."
> -Jefferson
> 
> "Experience witnesseth that ecclesiastical establishments, instead of maintaining the purity and efficacy of religion, have had a contrary operation. During almost fifteen
> 
> centuries has the legal establishment of Christianity been on trial. What has been its fruits? More or less, in all places, pride and indolence in the clergy; ignorance and servility in the laity; in both, superstition, bigotry and persecution."
> -Madison
> 
> "As I understand the Christian religion, it was, and is, a revelation. But how has it happened that millions of fables, tales, legends, have been blended with both Jewish and Christian revelation that have made them the most bloody religion that ever existed?"
> -Adams
> 
> "America/USA" was never in the bible.."god" is a judgemental fictional character that lives in the clouds,"jesus" (fictional) was a hippie arab jew,who performed miracles and never spoke a word of english....


 You're not very smart because this thread reads "Christian Lowriders Check In." You obviously can't read! Our currency reads "In GOD We Trust." From the Superior all the way down there's a King James Bible in every courtroom. ...etc., etc, etc. Wake up blind guy or go join a Christian hater club or something.


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## Lownslow302

Im glad i dont believe in this dumbass religion All praise the Dude!


----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> You're not very smart because this thread reads "Christian Lowriders Check In." You obviously can't read! Our currency reads "In GOD We Trust." From the Superior all the way down there's a King James Bible in every courtroom. ...etc., etc, etc. Wake up blind guy or go join a Christian hater club or something.


awwww..did someone take away your wittle bottle?..why you mad?..is your faith not strong enough to withstand a few facts?.not a very loving christian attitude from you..(mark 12:31).yes a christian group..ON A OPEN FORUM ON THE INTERNET!!..heres more facts for you.."in god we trust " wasnt added until 1957..and most religious symbols are being taken out of courtrooms,as well as prayer meetings.christianity will be the minority in years to come,its just a matter of time..knowledge will be your best weapon.


----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


>


one of the greatest movies of all time....great scene when joker takes a stand against the sergeant about the virgin mary, then promoted to squad leader for standing his ground.:thumbsup:


----------



## Meskin

You sound like a disgruntled atheist always up in here trying to prove a pointless point ! You give the impression that you have your nose all up in Christianity picking and choosing anything and everything that you can cling too to satisfy that scientific non sense you preach . 

Big spoon you eat from


----------



## sdropnem

be thankful said:


> awwww..did someone take away your wittle bottle?..why you mad?..is your faith not strong enough to withstand a few facts?.not a very loving christian attitude from you..(mark 12:31).yes a christian group..ON A OPEN FORUM ON THE INTERNET!!..heres more facts for you.."in god we trust " wasnt added until 1957..and most religious symbols are being taken out of courtrooms,as well as prayer meetings.christianity will be the minority in years to come,its just a matter of time..knowledge will be your best weapon.


 Thank you. .....your comments just proved my point. ........This is and has been a Christian Nation and will continue to be 1 for as long as YAHWEH the ALMIGHTY allows!


----------



## sdropnem

be thankful said:


> one of the greatest movies of all time....great scene when joker takes a stand against the sergeant about the virgin mary, then promoted to squad leader for standing his ground.:thumbsup:


 You sound like a true Ex Christian!


----------



## Duez

reynaldo said:


> Show me where the bible says to kill for your religious beliefs.


2 Chronicles 15:12-13

English Standard Version (ESV)

12*And they entered into a covenant to seek the*Lord, the God of their fathers, with all their heart and with all their soul,*13*but that whoever would not seek the*Lord, the God of Israel,*should be put to death, whether young or old, man or woman.


----------



## Duez

Duez said:


> 2 Chronicles 15:12-13
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> 12*And they entered into a covenant to seek the*Lord, the God of their fathers, with all their heart and with all their soul,*13*but that whoever would not seek the*Lord, the God of Israel,*should be put to death, whether young or old, man or woman.


Explain to me why you homicidal maniacs feel the need to recruit good people into your cult?


----------



## sdropnem

Sounds like more non Christian riders checking in again. :facepalm:


----------



## reynaldo

Duez said:


> 2 Chronicles 15:12-13
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> 12*And they entered into a covenant to seek the*Lord, the God of their fathers, with all their heart and with all their soul,*13*but that whoever would not seek the*Lord, the God of Israel,*should be put to death, whether young or old, man or woman.


Ok.....READ what it says.... 12. "And THEY entered into a covenant to seek The LORD GOD of their fathers" THEY made a covenant between themselves to do this, not GOD and The reason THEY did this was because there was a lot of problems going on at that time in Judah and the people wanted to restore Israel to a former state of peace. Besides that, if you read the Bible as a whole and understand it you would not come to the conclusion that it tells you to kill for your beliefs, especially if you read The New Testament. You obviously either don't understand it or you're simply stating your ignorant assumptions with complete disregard to truth or both.


----------



## Duez

Wait, so THEY wanted to restore Israel to a former state of peace by killing everybody who doesn't share THEIR beLIEfs? The old testament is the only reason any of you knew to wait for a messiah, you can't just say you don't believe the old testament because the new testament is better. :ugh:


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> Sounds like more non Christian riders checking in again. :facepalm:


Finally some good people in this topic full of child molesting murderers.


----------



## reynaldo

Duez said:


> Wait, so THEY wanted to restore Israel to a former state of peace by killing everybody who doesn't share THEIR beLIEfs? The old testament is the only reason any of you knew to wait for a messiah, you can't just say you don't believe the old testament because the new testament is better. :ugh:


Yeah, THEY, not GOD. GOD did not command them to do this nor did he make it a law. As Ive said before, the old testament is full of history and it demonstrates the flaws in mankind, the problem and the solution. U dont haveto be a religious person to commit crimes such as rape and murder , all it takes is for u to be human, a sinner which is what you dont want to admit and dont realize you are and until you do, you wont look for the solution which is only found in God, not religion.


----------



## Duez

reynaldo said:


> Yeah, THEY, not GOD. GOD did not command them to do this nor did he make it a law. As Ive said before, the old testament is full of history and it demonstrates the flaws in mankind, the problem and the solution. U dont haveto be a religious person to commit crimes such as rape and murder , all it takes is for u to be human, a sinner which is what you dont want to admit and dont realize you are and until you do, you wont look for the solution which is only found in God, not religion.


So what you're saying is the bible teaches people to kill for their religious beliefs?


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> You're not very smart because this thread reads "Christian Lowriders Check In." You obviously can't read! Our currency reads "In GOD We Trust." From the Superior all the way down there's a King James Bible in every courtroom. ...etc., etc, etc. Wake up blind guy or go join a Christian hater club or something.


Google why our currency says that. It was to justify the killing of communist countries. Way to go Christian murderers.


----------



## reynaldo

Duez said:


> So what you're saying is the bible teaches people to kill for their religious beliefs?


Wow, you're driving towards a concrete wall at a 150 mph and ignoring the warning signs!


----------



## Caballo

Duez said:


> Way to go Christian murderers.


Who are your "duez" paid up to? Allah?

You're always posting in a thread you're saying you don't believe in. Dissatisfied with your life eh?


----------



## Meskin

From what I see everyday on the news people killing people over drug deals , drunk drivers killing innocent people minding their own business, teenagers committing suicide , predators and perverts molesting children all indicating atheist mentalities and not one screaming out*

PRAISE GOD OUR FATHER !!!!!! Before during or after doing so. How dumb calling Christians the crazy ones ,,,


----------



## sdropnem

Praise YAHWEH the Eternal 1 the ALMIGHTY forever! 

Do check in Christian Riders!


----------



## Caballo

Meskin said:


> PRAISE GOD OUR FATHER !!!!!!





sdropnem said:


> Praise the ALMIGHTY forever!


:h5:


----------



## Duez

Caballo;Shepard9 said:


> Who are your "duez" paid up to? Allah?
> 
> You're always posting in a thread you're saying you don't believe in. Dissatisfied with your life eh?


Just trying to shephard you lost sheep. That voice in your head means you're crazy, not that there's an invisible man waiting to take you to outer space when you die.


----------



## Duez

Meskin said:


> From what I see everyday on the news people killing people over drug deals , drunk drivers killing innocent people minding their own business, teenagers committing suicide , *predators and perverts molesting children* all indicating atheist mentalities and not one screaming out*
> 
> PRAISE GOD OUR FATHER !!!!!! Before during or after doing so. How dumb calling Christians the crazy ones ,,,


 bible says to take a wife as soon as she's of child bearing age genius. Are you atheist or a child molesting christian?


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> From what I see everyday on the news people killing people over drug deals , drunk drivers killing innocent people minding their own business, teenagers committing suicide , predators and perverts molesting children all indicating atheist mentalities and not one screaming out*
> 
> PRAISE GOD OUR FATHER !!!!!! Before during or after doing so. How dumb calling Christians the crazy ones ,,,


pooor meskin stomping your feet in the corner again?..i will give you some attention you yearn for so much...since you are obviously on the internet more than you read the bible..there is a search engine called "google"..its not in the bible,but you might of heard of it?..it will tell you FACTS like.... christians have the highest percent of drug use,DUI's,death row murderers,suicides,spousal abuse,gang membership,domestic violence,divorce,felons..but child molestation?..well,i think the catholic church cornered the market on that one..
..again dont embarrass yourself and check yo self!!! ... edumacation is the key sucka!


----------



## be thankful

Caballo said:


> Who are your "duez" paid up to? Allah?
> 
> You're always posting in a thread you're saying you don't believe in. Dissatisfied with your life eh?


why do you use modern technology,modern medincine,cell phones,drive automobiles or use the internet on a daily basis?..dissatisfied with the bible eh?


----------



## reynaldo

Duez said:


> Just trying to shephard you lost sheep. That voice in your head means you're crazy, not that there's an invisible man waiting to take you to outer space when you die.


You come in here trying to break the peace with your ignorance and for what? so you can fuel your hatred and anger with our comments? If you want war you should join Islam, they hate everybody who's not Muslim, *especially Christians*
You will accomplish absolutely nothing here but Waste of time.


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> You come in here trying to break the peace with your ignorance and for what? so you can fuel your hatred and anger with our comments? If you want war you should join Islam, they hate everybody who's not Muslim, *especially Christians*
> You will accomplish absolutely nothing here but Waste of time.


you are right about that!..over time other religions,not athiest, will be your biggest enemies!!!..but reynaldo, heres some tips to abolish those pesty athiest infidels..
1)you can make the group private (because your faith is weak)
2)you can ban people who will disagree with you (because you are a waa waa)
3)you can stop posting on the internet (because you cant handle other peoples views)
..just a thought.


----------



## Caballo

The interesting thing about atheists is their over-the-top defense, of nothing.


----------



## Meskin

Duez said:


> bible says to take a wife as soon as she's of child bearing age genius. Are you atheist or a child molesting christian?


Man if you believe that you are a straight out pervert bro , straight out perv ! No one in their right mind would roll like that but one who posts it or believes it ,,,,,,


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> since you are obviously on the internet more than you read the bible..there is a search engine called "google"..its not in the bible,but you might of heard of it?..it will tell you FACTS like.... christians have the highest percent of drug use,DUI's,death row murderers,suicides,spousal abuse,gang membership,domestic violence,divorce,felons..but child molestation



NUT JOB !!!!!! you think google is facts,,,,, now I understand bro now i understand and that's weak


----------



## Meskin

That's right there is no point !


----------



## Caballo

Meskin said:


> That's right there is no point !


The door to door guy sums up Duez and whoever is using the 'be thankful' account perfectly.


----------



## sdropnem

It's all about *EL SHADDAI*


----------



## reynaldo

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
Some of the comments from these atheists just crack me up!


----------



## reynaldo




----------



## Duez

Meskin said:


> Man if you believe that you are a straight out pervert bro , straight out perv ! No one in their right mind would roll like that but one who posts it or believes it ,,,,,,


I say fuck the bible and it's teachings, but if you wanna follow it, go get your underage wife, chomo.


----------



## Duez

Meskin said:


> NUT JOB !!!!!! you think google is facts,,,,, now I understand bro now i understand and that's weak


I don't even know how to respond to your denouncement of the sum of human intelligence.


----------



## Caballo

Disregard what "Duez" says. Whenever I come across his posts (in any part of LiL), they're usually about bashing something positive.

Whenever I met anyone mad at the world, I always learned later they were dissatisfied with something in their life, due to some shortcoming.


----------



## Duez

Caballo said:


> Disregard what "Duez" says. Whenever I come across his posts (in any part of LiL), they're usually about bashing something positive.
> 
> Whenever I met anyone mad at the world, I always learned later they were dissatisfied with something in their life, due to some shortcoming.


I don't bash positive things. :dunno: unless you consider the chastising of children and murder of innocent people positive, then yes I do condemn those actions.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Duez said:


> I don't bash positive things. :dunno: unless you consider the chastising of children and murder of innocent people positive, then yes I do condemn those actions.


So Do You Only Believe Certain Things In The Bible? Or Just Pick and Choose Like Your Other Athiestbot Friend? You Either Believe or Dont Believe.Which Is It.:dunno:


----------



## reynaldo

Richiecool69elka said:


> So Do You Only Believe Certain Things In The Bible? Or Just Pick and Choose Like Your Other Athiestbot Friend? You Either Believe or Dont Believe.Which Is It.:dunno:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:
Atheistbot friend!!!! That's hilarious!!!


----------



## be thankful

Caballo said:


> Disregard what "Duez" says. Whenever I come across his posts (in any part of LiL), they're usually about bashing something positive.
> 
> Whenever I met anyone mad at the world, I always learned later they were dissatisfied with something in their life, due to some shortcoming.


just for you caballo...but since its the SAME five mundane guys or "the chosen ones"..defending the good lawd,..i thought you all might want to see whos on top of the survey..and well..we know whos on the bottom right?..have a blessed weekend fellow infidels..


----------



## Meskin

Must be a google thing right I mean type it up how you want the answer to come out and then believe what it tells you ? Cool bro real Cool:thumbsup: !!!!!!!!


Sorry bro but you can't fool anyone anymore we all know you get all your facts from google and by the way if god isn't real why do you spend so much time disputing it


----------



## reynaldo

Google, the ignorant atheist's best friend and main source of information. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo

If a person searches for negativity, they will always find results. It's easy. The only problem is God (and society) place very little value in negativity. Multiple times Jesus tells us to "celebrate." He is passing the positive word of God to all of us. We should seek being positive and spread it as part of God's message.

In my life I've met many positive people, from all walks of life, and steps in the social ladder. Some of them were 4-star Generals, others were 0 stripe basic training recruits. All seemed to be doing well. Also in my life I met many negative people. None achieved any positions of leadership, and none seemed happy. That was my life lesson about which side to be on.


----------



## reynaldo




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Come Show Support For The Kids In The Area.:thumbsup:​


----------



## jvasquez

www.forgivenmcc.org


----------



## sdropnem

*YAHWEH - RAPHA*



:worship:


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## Duez

reynaldo said:


> You come in here trying to break the peace with your ignorance and for what? so you can fuel your hatred and anger with our comments? If you want war you should join Islam, they hate everybody who's not Muslim, *especially Christians*
> You will accomplish absolutely nothing here but Waste of time.


Bible says to kill everybody who is not Christian. You either hate me or you're not a real Christian, I'm hoping for the latter.


----------



## Duez

reynaldo said:


> Google, the ignorant atheist's best friend and main source of information. :thumbsup:


Ignore the sum of human intelligence, ignorance is christianity.


----------



## sdropnem

:buttkick:


----------



## sdropnem

Back on topic..........*El De'ot *


The GOD of Knowledge


----------



## OTRAVEZ

*Please Pray for a Blessing on this day.*


----------



## sdropnem

Have a blessed day!


----------



## stubborn4life




----------



## sdropnem

Caballo said:


> If a person searches for negativity, they will always find results. It's easy. The only problem is God (and society) place very little value in negativity. Multiple times Jesus tells us to "celebrate." He is passing the positive word of God to all of us. We should seek being positive and spread it as part of God's message.
> 
> In my life I've met many positive people, from all walks of life, and steps in the social ladder. Some of them were 4-star Generals, others were 0 stripe basic training recruits. All seemed to be doing well. Also in my life I met many negative people. None achieved any positions of leadership, and none seemed happy. That was my life lesson about which side to be on.


Negative People Need Jesus!


----------



## Ariztlan

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show Hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## sdropnem

As of the 25th of March.......Happy Birthday on earth to The Lord Jesus Christ of Nazareth

According to some Bible Scholars

http://thelightofascension.weebly.c...den-truth-about-jesus-real-date-of-birth.html


March 27 Julian


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## sdropnem

So I went to Urgent Care the other day and was asked to scan my right hand on this 



well none of my info came out because I didn't even know that existed because I've never enrolled in that before. Anyway I've seen it in 2 different hospitals now. I think it reads your Palm print but I don't know. First they get you to do that. ...then they're putting a chip in your right hand! Be careful brothers and sisters


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Thank God for another day.....


----------



## sdropnem

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Thank God for another day.....


 X2


----------



## reynaldo

sdropnem said:


> So I went to Urgent Care the other day and was asked to scan my right hand on this
> 
> 
> 
> well none of my info came out because I didn't even know that existed because I've never enrolled in that before. Anyway I've seen it in 2 different hospitals now. I think it reads your Palm print but I don't know. First they get you to do that. ...then they're putting a chip in your right hand! Be careful brothers and sisters


Weird stuff.


----------



## sdropnem

Prophecy from the Bible coming to reality......it was written in the neighborhood of 2000 yrs ago


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## lowdude13

:wave:


----------



## reynaldo

sdropnem said:


>


YASHUA HA MASHIACH


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## RI82REGAL

:wave:


----------



## Ariztlan

I heard a song on mainstream radio that has a line about “praying to a God that I don’t believe in.” It’s a strange statement. Why pray if you don’t believe? We should send that dude a letter and tell him about Jesus. You know, many who don’t believe in God have nowhere to turn when they need a miracle. When you need a prayer answered, what you believe in matters. Jesus said in Mark 11:24, “Whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours.” There are many important keys to effective prayer, and believing is one of them. When Peter tried to walk on water and fell in, Jesus blamed it on his lack of faith. Many times, as Jesus healed, He would tell them that it was their faith that had healed them. Faith is what you believe. Do you think that Jesus knew something about praying? Yeah, me too! Well, in this scripture the key is to believe. If Jesus taught us how to pray more effectively, it means He wants your prayers to be successful. What are you praying for? Now, start believing that you have received it.

God Bless You, 

Pastor Jason Anderson


----------



## Apokiliptik1

God is good!


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## lugo

The King of Kings.


----------



## lugo

He deserves all the glory.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

lugo said:


> He deserves all the glory.


Amen


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Thank God for another day........


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> Negative People Need Jesus!


I need Jesus to clean my pool. If you talk to him tell him to shoot me a PM.


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> So I went to Urgent Care the other day and was asked to scan my right hand on this
> 
> 
> 
> well none of my info came out because I didn't even know that existed because I've never enrolled in that before. Anyway I've seen it in 2 different hospitals now. I think it reads your Palm print but I don't know. First they get you to do that. ...then they're putting a chip in your right hand! Be careful brothers and sisters


If I was you I would just stay away from hospitals all together. It's a well known fact that most scientists are atheists. You dont want to be around those false healers; if you get sick just pray to get better.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Duez said:


> I need Jesus to clean my pool. If you talk to him tell him to shoot me a PM.


Funny Guy.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Top Priority Car Club from Miami!
Showing Proudly the God is our Top Priority!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

95rangeron14z said:


> Top Priority Car Club from Miami!
> Showing Proudly the God is our Top Priority!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## reynaldo

HE IS RISEN!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*"HAPPY RESURRECTION DAY"






*


----------



## 95rangeron14z

A SHOW WITH A GOOD CAUSE!!! 
PLENTY OF TIME TO GET YOUR CARS READY!!!


----------



## sdropnem

Richiecool69elka said:


> *"HAPPY RESURRECTION DAY"
> View attachment 1190354
> *


 Yessir. .:worship:


----------



## Caballo

Duez said:


> If I was you I would just stay away from hospitals all together.


Or department of corrections medical staff in your case.


----------



## Duez

Caballo said:


> Or department of corrections medical staff in your case.


Maybe when I was a child. Bureau of Prisons now buddy.


----------



## sdropnem

1 John 2:15-17 

15*Do not love the world or the things in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him. 16*For all that is in the world—the desires of the flesh and the desires of the eyes and pride in possessions—is not from the Father but is from the world. 17*And the world is passing away along with its desires, but whoever does the will of God abides forever.


----------



## Westcoast_Edge

*Another Christian brother right here bro*


----------



## Duez

Westcoast_Edge said:


> *Another Christian brother right here bro*


gtfo


----------



## sdropnem

Westcoast_Edge said:


> *Another Christian brother right here bro*


 Welcome brother in Christ!


----------



## Duez




----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Duez said:


>


I can understand if a person is atheist or whatever, but it seems as though you aren't atheist as much as you are anti christ. Now before you misconstrue it by saying that I'm trying to call you "the" antichrist, let me clarify it. You go out your way to bash anybody christian all day long on a LOWRIDER site, instead of doing what it is you're supposed to be doing which is LOWRIDING. If I don't agree or with or believe in something I don't bash it, I simply keep it pushing, OR state my opinion in a sensible, grown up fashion. Then again, these types of values come with maturity.


----------



## Duez

I didn't start this discussion and would be content if it didn't exist, but for these assholes to come on a lowrider website and brag about their beliefs in child molestation, rape, torture and murder, they deserve all the bashing we can give them. This site is about LOWRIDING. Please take you religious beliefs to another site. You are not welcome here.


----------



## Caballo

Happy Sunday to all the brothers that love the Lord and lowriding too.


----------



## sdropnem

Jesus Christ is the TRUTH

& they say the truth hurts! 

There is No darkness in him


----------



## juspassinthru

Jesus is the way, the truth, and the life. No one comes to the father except through him!
John 14:6


PRAISE THE LORD AND PRAISE THE LOWERED!


----------



## Apokiliptik1

Just saw Kirk Cameron in town for a marriage thing "Love worth fighting for" it was pretty awesome!!


----------



## RI82REGAL

KEEP ME IN PRAYER


----------



## jvasquez

http://forgivenmcc.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Duez

I've been watching this for a few days now and I haven't seen any of your grandmothers. Just saying. 

http://www.iflscience.com/space/eyes-earth-iss-hd-earth-viewing-experiment


----------



## Caballo

Duez said:


> I've been watching this for a few days now and I haven't seen any of your grandmothers. Just saying.
> 
> http://www.iflscience.com/space/eyes-earth-iss-hd-earth-viewing-experiment




We got it. You hate (or don't believe in) God.

We'll see how that works out for you.


----------



## Duez

Caballo said:


> We got it. You hate (or don't believe in) God.
> 
> We'll see how that works out for you.


Heaven made sense before ancient people knew better. Those are cameras looking down from where your heaven is supposed to be.


----------



## sdropnem

24*"What do you want with us, Jesus of Nazareth? Have you come to destroy us? I know who you are--the Holy One of God!"*25*"Be quiet!"*said Jesus sternly."Come out of him!"*26*The evil spirit shook the man violently and came out of him with a shriek.*27*The people were all so amazed that they asked each other, "What is this? A new teaching--and with authority! He even gives orders to evil spirits and they obey him."28*News about him spread quickly over the whole region of Galilee.Jesus Heals Many1:29-31pp -- Mt 8:14,15; Lk 4:38,39 1:32-34pp -- Mt 8:16,17; Lk 4:40,4129*As soon as they left the synagogue, they went with James and John to the home of Simon and Andrew.30*Simon's mother-in-law was in bed with a fever, and they told Jesus about her.*31*So he went to her, took her hand and helped her up. The fever left her and she began to wait on them.*32*That evening after sunset the people brought to Jesus all the sick and demon-possessed.*33*The whole town gathered at the door,34*and Jesus healed many who had various diseases. He also drove out many demons, but he would not let the demons speak because they knew who he was.


----------



## Duez

:loco:


----------



## Meskin

Disgruntled atheist !


----------



## Caballo




----------



## Duez

^^^Sounds more like your big bang theory than what atheists recognize as our origins.


----------



## RI82REGAL

GOD IS GOOD


----------



## Duez

RI82REGAL said:


> EDUCATION IS GOOD


 :yes:


----------



## Caballo




----------



## Duez




----------



## sdropnem

RI82REGAL said:


> GOD IS GOOD


That's right only HE is good........HalleluYah


----------



## RI82REGAL

HAVE A BLESSED DAY EVERYONE PRAISE GOD


----------



## Duez




----------



## LURCH63

Duez said:


>


you still angry cause your mom n pop forced you to attend mass every Sunday till you were 19? Let it go man.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

LURCH63 said:


> you still angry cause your mom n pop forced you to attend mass every Sunday till you were 19? Let it go man.


No tellin' what he went through as a kid that has him.this bent. I actually enjoyed his build thread. Idk if he fell on hard times or what, but it's a waste of energy bashing something to this extent.


----------



## Caballo




----------



## be thankful

Caballo said:


>


..question?..according to the charts..why would youre great faith not be in the top five?..ever notice the poorest, lowest IQ and highest teen pregnancies are states in the bible belt??..why do xtians have the highest prison population,most divorces,most abortions & highest gang affiliation?...all part of gods plan?


----------



## sdropnem

What your saying is your opinion........not fact


----------



## be thankful

Caballo said:


>


..how ignorant do you sound?..do you know facebook,iphone,the internet,APPLE,HTML & the modern day computer were all created by non-believers?.why dont you log off,and go read the bible in the holy land instead?. hypocrite much?


----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> What your saying is your opinion........not fact


..look it up...im sure you know how to at least use a computer.


----------



## Caballo




----------



## Duez

LURCH63 said:


> you still angry cause your mom n pop forced you to attend mass every Sunday till you were 19? Let it go man.


 Believing in this stuff if fine as a child but as grown men you really need to let this go. Grow up, you don't have an invisible friend that can read your mind.


----------



## Duez

ATM_LAunitic said:


> No tellin' what he went through as a kid that has him.this bent. I actually enjoyed his build thread. Idk if he fell on hard times or what, but it's a waste of energy bashing something to this extent.


 Being well educated is what makes me against your "faith" in the supernatural. Saying time began 6000 years ago when we can see stars more than 6000 light years away in an insult to anybody that made it through high school science class. Your religion perpetuates ignorance and oppression. Take it somewhere else and let's keep this site about lowriding.


----------



## Duez

Caballo said:


>


 GTFO an atheist didnt start this thread.


----------



## LURCH63

Duez said:


> GTFO an atheist didnt start this thread.


the thread starters also are not asking/forcing you to be here.


----------



## Duez

LURCH63 said:


> the thread starters also are not asking/forcing you to be here.


 So they come to a forum I'm on and say I don't have to be here? GTFO and take this topic with you.


----------



## LURCH63

Duez said:


> So they come to a forum I'm on and say I don't have to be here? GTFO and take this topic with you.


this thread not the entire website moron


----------



## Duez

LURCH63 said:


> this thread not the entire website moron


This entire site is for lowriding. Don't let the door hit you or your imaginary friend on the way out.


----------



## be thankful

LURCH63 said:


> the thread starters also are not asking/forcing you to be here.


if you feel intimidated..1)stop responding ...2)ignore this thread....3)pray harder...


----------



## LURCH63

Duez said:


> This entire site is for lowriding. Don't let the door hit you or your imaginary friend on the way out.


if your here for lowriders then why you constantly in this thread for? For someone who don't believe in god/hates him you sure seem pretty bent out of shape over him.


----------



## sdropnem

Caballo said:


> QUOTE
> 
> X2000000


----------



## Caballo




----------



## Duez

How does one hate something that doesn't exist? You're making stuff up, but I guess that's why we're having this discussion in the first place, you guys playing make believe.


----------



## LURCH63

You tell me, you're the one in here constantly and I mean constantly spewing all kinds of hate and bs.


----------



## LURCH63

Anybody can see through all your negative posts, you ain't fooling anyone youre full of hate.


----------



## Caballo

be thankful said:


> ..how ignorant do you sound?..do you know facebook,iphone,the internet,APPLE,HTML & the modern day computer were all created by non-believers?.why dont you log off,and go read the bible in the holy land instead?. hypocrite much?



I'm not going into the "atheist lowriders check in" thread and attacking anyone.

Oh, that's right. There's little or no brotherhood among atheists. That thread wouldn't likely survive.


----------



## be thankful

Caballo said:


> I'm not going into the "atheist lowriders check in" thread and attacking anyone.
> 
> Oh, that's right. There's little or no brotherhood among atheists.


..just stating some facts that you might like to know for future reference..


----------



## be thankful

Caballo said:


>


..meh,thats a flawed (and desperate) argument..people hate spongebob and spiderman too...they are also fictional characters.


----------



## Duez

Caballo said:


> I'm not going into the "atheist lowriders check in" thread and attacking anyone.
> 
> Oh, that's right. There's little or no brotherhood among atheists. That thread wouldn't likely survive.


You're preaching your hate on a LOWRIDER site. Go to molestitchristian.com and leave layitlow to lowriding.


----------



## Duez

LURCH63 said:


> Anybody can see through all your negative posts, you ain't fooling anyone youre full of hate.


I don't hate you, I just think you're a nutjob for thinking you're in direct contact with the dude that invented the universe.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Duez said:


> I don't hate you, I just think you're a nutjob for thinking you're in direct contact with the dude that invented the universe.


I just think it's sad that you can't enjoy life without negativity. It says a lot about the lack if peace in your life. But since you don't believe in God(genuinely hate him) I guess I'll mention how in my communications class(higher education is a great thing-wink) my professor talked about okayness of attitude. You know, I'm okay, you're okay. Or in your case, Im not okay, you're not okay. The fact that you feel.the need to.go out your way everyday to bash a group of people says that validation is heavily sought after in your life. People like you can be associated with racists and other people who tend to truly follow ignorance and take solace in the accomplishments or philosophies of others because they're either incapable, afraid or simply scarred to live anyother way. Maybe you're already aware of this quality(or flaw I should say :dunno: ) and you need to bash people who aren't living the same way you arr as a means to feel some sort of satisfaction or self worth for who you are. Either way, the cloak is rapidly unraveling as the days pass


----------



## 8t4mc

Mr duez

its very clear by your comments that your not a believer..So be it..its your life ..do as you want..Its apparent you have a desire to banter back and forth when no ones forcing anything on you or anybody..You can simply avoid this particular thread as I avoid threads that I have no interest in..Lifes to short to worry about what the next mans doing ..Do you and take care of yours as you wish.


----------



## 8t4mc

ATM_LAunitic said:


> I just think it's sad that you can't enjoy life without negativity. It says a lot about the lack if peace in your life. But since you don't believe in God(genuinely hate him) I guess I'll mention how in my communications class(higher education is a great thing-wink) my professor talked about okayness of attitude. You know, I'm okay, you're okay. Or in your case, Im not okay, you're not okay. The fact that you feel.the need to.go out your way everyday to bash a group of people says that validation is heavily sought after in your life. People like you can be associated with racists and other people who tend to truly follow ignorance and take solace in the accomplishments or philosophies of others because they're either incapable, afraid or simply scarred to live anyother way. Maybe you're already aware of this quality(or flaw I should say :dunno: ) and you need to bash people who aren't living the same way you arr as a means to feel some sort of satisfaction or self worth for who you are. Either way, the cloak is rapidly unraveling as the days pass


very well said.


----------



## Duez

ATM_LAunitic said:


> I just think it's sad that you can't enjoy life without negativity. It says a lot about the lack if peace in your life. But since you don't believe in God(genuinely hate him) I guess I'll mention how in my communications class(higher education is a great thing-wink) my professor talked about okayness of attitude. You know, I'm okay, you're okay. Or in your case, Im not okay, you're not okay. The fact that you feel.the need to.go out your way everyday to bash a group of people says that validation is heavily sought after in your life. People like you can be associated with racists and other people who tend to truly follow ignorance and take solace in the accomplishments or philosophies of others because they're either incapable, afraid or simply scarred to live anyother way. Maybe you're already aware of this quality(or flaw I should say :dunno: ) and you need to bash people who aren't living the same way you arr as a means to feel some sort of satisfaction or self worth for who you are. Either way, the cloak is rapidly unraveling as the days pass


Your bible says to kill gays, to kill atheists, to chastise and rape children, to purchase women from their fathers. I am not the hate group, I am the one that letting you know that your hate group is not welcome here. Please keep this site about lowriding and not about perpetuating your hate.


----------



## Duez

8t4mc said:


> Mr duez
> 
> its very clear by your comments that your not a believer..So be it..its your life ..do as you want..Its apparent you have a desire to banter back and forth when no ones forcing anything on you or anybody..You can simply avoid this particular thread as I avoid threads that I have no interest in..Lifes to short to worry about what the next mans doing ..Do you and take care of yours as you wish.


It's Mr. Paid. Duez is my first name. Can I remind you that is christian thread on a lowriding website, not a lowriding thread on a christian website. There are places where your kind is accepted. Go there.


----------



## LURCH63

Duez said:


> I don't hate you, I just think you're a nutjob for thinking you're in direct contact with the dude that invented the universe.


only a chick worries herself with others business to the extent which you do in this thread. You don't believe in god, fine good for you. Keep out of this here thread and you'll be a happier person or is it that you just need attention? You want a cookie?


----------



## Duez

LURCH63 said:


> only a chick worries herself with others business to the extent which you do in this thread. You don't believe in god, fine good for you. Keep out of this here thread and you'll be a happier person or is it that you just need attention? You want a cookie?


Why do you come in here just to talk shit about me? Get a life, loser.


----------



## LURCH63

Why do you come in here, just to talk down on people and their beliefs? You get a life bozo


----------



## sdropnem

Duez said:


> Your bible says to kill gays, to kill atheists, to chastise and rape children, to purchase women from their fathers. I am not the hate group, I am the one that letting you know that your hate group is not welcome here. Please keep this site about lowriding and not about perpetuating your hate.


 So you're a gay athiest........GOD still loves you, he hates your Sin and wants you to Repent!


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> So you're a gay athiest........GOD still loves you, he hates your Sin and wants you to Repent!


 If I was gay would you kill me like your god tells you to? Psycho. :loco:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Duez said:


> If I was gay would you kill me like your god tells you to? Psycho. :loco:


It Dont Matter..You Dont Believe In GOD or The Bible Anyways.Oh Wait Do You? You say things that are in there but you dont believe..:banghead:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

be thankful said:


> ..question?..according to the charts..why would youre great faith not be in the top five?..ever notice the poorest, lowest IQ and highest teen pregnancies are states in the bible belt??..why do xtians have the highest prison population,most divorces,most abortions & highest gang affiliation?...all part of gods plan?


Welcome Back Be Thankful.Were these People Christian Before they made there mistakes or after? Does your chart say? GOD Bless You and Remember I still extend an invite to you to visit the church I attend.Oh another thing are you and dues the same person?


----------



## sdropnem

Jesus is the truth and he has never gave orders to murder

Murder and kill are two different things or else duu hickey would've been gone a long time ago. You got us confused with the enemy and the koran


----------



## Caballo

Duez said:


> I don't hate you, I just think you're a nutjob for thinking you're in direct contact with the dude that invented the universe.



Ok, so you deny the existence of God/Jesus. Well how do you know that Napoleon or Caesar existed? How do you know? Were you there? Did you see them? No. It was recorded by ancient historians, and you likely just accepted it. All their amazing accomplishments and everything.

It's no different for people that wrote that Jesus walked the earth, and had many followers, healed them, and told them to love God and love others as you would yourself.

We are merely followers of the Lord and have faith to see us through our lives. If it's magic or hocus-pocus you're wondering about, then Christians won't be able to help you.


----------



## Duez




----------



## Duez

Caballo said:


> Ok, so you deny the existence of God/Jesus. Well how do you know that Napoleon or Caesar existed? How do you know? Were you there? Did you see them? No. It was recorded by ancient historians, and you likely just accepted it. All their amazing accomplishments and everything.
> 
> It's no different for people that wrote that Jesus walked the earth, and had many followers, healed them, and told them to love God and love others as you would yourself.
> 
> We are merely followers of the Lord and have faith to see us through our lives. If it's magic or hocus-pocus you're wondering about, then Christians won't be able to help you.


 The bible was written 60 years after Jesus' death by people that never met him. Not the same thing as a history book, but assuming it was a history of actual events taking place then 6000 years ago when time began men live with dinosaurs and talking snakes. hno:


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> Jesus is the truth and he has never gave orders to murder
> 
> Murder and kill are two different things or else duu hickey would've been gone a long time ago. You got us confused with the enemy and the koran


 yeah because those Muslimsare the crazy ones. You really can telepathically communicate with a guy in outer space.


----------



## Duez

Richiecool69elka said:


> It Dont Matter..You Dont Believe In GOD or The Bible Anyways.Oh Wait Do You? You say things that are in there but you dont believe..:banghead:


 Im educated. Plus unlike christians, Ive actually read the bible.


----------



## be thankful

Richiecool69elka said:


> Welcome Back Be Thankful.Were these People Christian Before they made there mistakes or after? Does your chart say? GOD Bless You and Remember I still extend an invite to you to visit the church I attend.Oh another thing are you and dues the same person?


,,oh man..you are really reaching on this one bud..it doesnt take a brain surgeon to know most religious people have the lowest IQs,live in the poorest countries and the prison system is over flowing with "the chosen ones"..you usually dont see atheist/non believers in gangs because they are strong enough to stand an their own two feet..thanks but,you dont need to god bless me..1)im fine without it 2)it weirds me out that you are thinking of me..maybe some day when im at my lowest,need a self esteem boost and my ego stroked i will hit you up on the church thingy..and thanks for welcoming me back...cheers & logical thinking.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

be thankful said:


> ,,oh man..you are really reaching on this one bud..it doesnt take a brain surgeon to know most religious people have the lowest IQs,live in the poorest countries and the prison system is over flowing with "the chosen ones"..you usually dont see atheist/non believers in gangs because they are strong enough to stand an their own two feet..thanks but,you dont need to god bless me..1)im fine without it 2)it weirds me out that you are thinking of me..maybe some day when im at my lowest,need a self esteem boost and my ego stroked i will hit you up on the church thingy..and thanks for welcoming me back...cheers & logical thinking.


Dont get it twisted.I wasnt thinking of you.


----------



## sdropnem

:roflmao: he really thinks highly of himself! 


That's why there's a bible in every courtroom in this country........from the most humble all the way up to the Supreme Court!


----------



## Duez

sdm898 said:


> :roflmao: he really thinks highly of himself!
> 
> 
> That's why there's a bible in every courtroom in this country........from the most humble all the way up to the Supreme Court!


 No there isnt. youre making stuff up again.


----------



## sdropnem

Do you swear to tell the truth....the whole truth so help you GOD?


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> Do you swear to tell the truth....the whole truth so help you GOD?


 That's only in 80's movies. Now they say, " you lie and you're going to jail."


----------



## sdropnem

You're so full of bull

You're not a Christian Lowrider so Check Out


----------



## sdropnem

You proved my point.........and proved yours wrong that even educated well to do people believe in GOD / Jesus

You're not a Christian Lowrider so Check Out


----------



## reynaldo

I've met lawyers, doctors and psychiatrists who are Christians. Theres also scientists who are Christian so this nonsense about education making you superior to religion is just that! Nonsense!


----------



## Caballo

Duez said:


> Im educated. Plus unlike christians, Ive actually read the bible.




Alrighty then. Since you and "Be Thankful" continue to rely on the "Christians aren't educated" argument, what exactly is your education?

Mine:
1--Bachelor's in Mathematics, University of Arizona, 1992
2--Master's in Computer Science, Troy University, 2002


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> I've met lawyers, doctors and psychiatrists who are Christians. Theres also scientists who are Christian so this nonsense about education making you superior to religion is just that! Nonsense!


first off..i think everyone on here can agree most lawyers are just slimey scumbags...atheist have the highest percent of scientist.biologist & philosophers.and of course there are doctors of different faiths..if its an indian doctor,he is most likely hindu,buddhist etc,..if he is a muslim doctor,most likely allah will be his diety of choice..but what ALL doctors have in common they use PROVEN scientific methods of modern medicine to treat a patient..not prayer & faith..dont get mad,they are just facts..


----------



## be thankful

Caballo said:


> Alrighty then. Since you and "Be Thankful" continue to rely on the "Christians aren't educated" argument, what exactly is your education?
> 
> Mine:
> 1--Bachelor's in Mathematics, University of Arizona, 1992
> 2--Master's in Computer Science, Troy University, 2002


well you got me beat..congrats on your accomplishments.i barely finished high school,i am now self employed and traveled to over twenty countries.i think the survey is a generalization on the worlds population,not just a specific person...there are highly intelligent people of faith and the flipside,there are 12 year old atheist..facts are christians rank overall highest in prison,divorces.spousal abuse,abortions,felons and the religious (unfortunetly)live in some of the poorest countries in the world..


----------



## jjarez79

All I have to say is that when im asked, I say yes, im a Christian; as for being the best, educated Christian, far from it. But being a Christian to me is a relationship whith someone who I know is there but physically not, yet I respect him like my own real father. I doubt God is going to test you on how smart you are and how much of the bible you know. As long as you lived for Him and had full faith in Him with respect, is key.I dont bash on people that dont believe in God cuz its my duty thru testimony that should lead the person to Him....I have no problem sitting with alcaholics, drug users, murderers, gang bangers...but when they ask or compare their life to mine and ask what they need to do different, I try to lead them to church. ..church is the best clinic, a&a, rehab, hospital anyone can go to...cuz everyone cares about you...not like your insurance that just cares about your money.


----------



## jjarez79

I also consider (dont fully believe) that God made the world and its animals twice....first time around explains cave men and dinasaurs...THEN the big bang theory...then made man to be PERFECT...Cuz why didnt the bible just say it made man...why did it have to star that he was perfect?


----------



## Duez

reynaldo said:


> I've met lawyers, doctors and psychiatrists who are Christians. Theres also scientists who are Christian so this nonsense about education making you superior to religion is just that! Nonsense!


 A christian scientist either doesn't understand christianity, or doesn't understand science. That's why there's so few of them. If a doctor truly beLIEved in god he would have no reason to be a doctor.


----------



## Duez

Caballo said:


> Alrighty then. Since you and "Be Thankful" continue to rely on the "Christians aren't educated" argument, what exactly is your education?
> 
> Mine:
> 1--Bachelor's in Mathematics, University of Arizona, 1992
> 2--Master's in Computer Science, Troy University, 2002


 I'm about to start my fourth year of my B.S. in Chemical Physics from the University of California, San Diego. I'm surprised as a math major that you never studied Uranium/Lead dating and half-lifes.


----------



## playboi13

Even the big bang theory was first theorized by a catholic monk, top experts across the world agree that Jesus Christ existed.


----------



## Caballo

Duez said:


> I'm about to start my fourth year of my B.S. in Chemical Physics from the University of California, San Diego. I'm surprised as a math major that you never studied Uranium/Lead dating and half-lifes.


Congrats on your upcoming degree. That's an enormous accomplishment.

Since you're studying physics, you're likely already familiar with one of the most influential and (possibly) greatest physicists/mathematicians of all time: Blaise Pascal (1623 - 1662).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blaise_Pascal

In addition to creating Pascal's Law (physics) and Pascal's Triangle (mathematics), he is also renowned for philosophizing about the existence of God. One of his more famous constructs is known as "Pascal's Wager," in which he created a simple matrix showing the relative benefit (or penalty) associated with belief in God (or Atheism).











Ultimately logic lead to his conclusion that "It is safer to believe in God, even if there is no proof that one exists." -Pascal

In the end, most Christians don't need all this logic and philosophy to accept God. However, it's reassuring to know that serving God is the only path that leads to reward. Atheism on the other hand is at best case a dead end, and has the potential to get (much) worse.


----------



## Meskin

Disgruntled atheists !


----------



## Meskin

My dog is atheist and I don't ever here him complain about being around religious people


----------



## Duez

playboi13 said:


> Even the big bang theory was first theorized by a catholic monk, top experts across the world agree that Jesus Christ existed.


The big bang theory is a replacement for genesis because genesis is so easy to dismiss. Its not a scientific theory and Einstein called it "the most beautiful explanation of creation he had ever heard." He also told the catholic priest, "your calculations are correct, but your grasp of physics is abominable."


----------



## Duez

"It is safer to believe in God, even if there is no proof that one exists." -Pascal

That sounds to me like somebody that doesn't believe, but pretends to because of his fears. I hope that's what you guys are doing, pretending to believe, because only a child could truly believe he has a friend who can read his thoughts that nobody else can see.


----------



## be thankful

Caballo said:


> Congrats on your upcoming degree. That's an enormous accomplishment.
> 
> Since you're studying physics, you're likely already familiar with one of the most influential and (possibly) greatest physicists/mathematicians of all time: Blaise Pascal (1623 - 1662).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blaise_PascalIn addition to creating Pascal's Law (physics) and Pascal's Triangle (mathematics), he is also renowned for philosophizing about the existence of God. One of his more famous constructs is known as "Pascal's Wager," in which he created a simple matrix showing the relative benefit (or penalty) associated with belief in God (or Atheism).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately logic lead to his conclusion that "It is safer to believe in God, even if there is no proof that one exists." -Pascal
> 
> In the end, most Christians don't need all this logic and philosophy to accept God. However, it's reassuring to know that serving God is the only path that leads to reward. Atheism on the other hand is at best case a dead end, and has the potential to get (much) worse.


meh..pascals wager has been debunked over & over again.the main problem with its theory is that you can only believe in a single god (usually the same one your parents believed in),,but you can easily dismiss the other thousands of gods?..why?..hinduism has been around way before christianity,whats wrong with that religion?..there are about 4.5 billion non-christians in the world,are they all going to the lake of fire because they arent like you?.


----------



## playboi13

Are you aware that most atheists who try to refute the existence of God end up becoming some of the strongest believers and go on to pursue and teach others of his divine existence. I encourage you to do the research if you dare.you are in this thread because God wants us to pursue him, which you are doing.


----------



## be thankful

playboi13 said:


> Are you aware that most atheists who try to refute the existence of God end up becoming some of the strongest believers and go on to pursue and teach others of his divine existence. I encourage you to do the research if you dare.you are in this thread because God wants us to pursue him, which you are doing.


source?..i would have to disagree with you,its actually the opposite..guaranteed everyone here is on the internet,way more than they read the bible or go to church,real christians right? never stopping to think the more smart phones & computers they buy,the more they are giving into technology & science. people are leaving religion behind and unchaining themselves from the brainwashing dogma,scare tactics & bronze age superstitions by the thousands..religion is on the downward spiral because of the megachurch scandals,catholic pedophiles,religious terrorist & mental oppression..but tides are turning and the internet will eventually be the death of religion...thank god.


----------



## playboi13

do your research, the more i research , the stronger my faith becomes.

read a book called "surprised by joy" 

just one book from a previous atheist who tried to refute the existence and ended up falling to his knees to the Lord.


----------



## sdropnem

*HalleluYah*

Forever and ever


----------



## Duez

playboi13 said:


> do your research, the more i research , the stronger my faith becomes.
> 
> read a book called "surprised by joy"
> 
> just one book from a previous atheist who tried to refute the existence and ended up falling to his knees to the Lord.


 Read some non-fiction books.


----------



## Caballo

be thankful said:


> meh..pascals wager has been debunked over & over again.the main problem with its theory is that you can only believe in a single god (usually the same one your parents believed in),,but you can easily dismiss the other thousands of gods?..why?..hinduism has been around way before christianity,whats wrong with that religion?..there are about 4.5 billion non-christians in the world,are they all going to the lake of fire because they arent like you?.


Pascal's Wager does not become illogical because there are multiple religions. It applies equally to all beliefs. Including atheism. You're statement indicates you don't fully understand the application of logic. Pascal didn't dictate which religion is correct. He only concluded that atheism is at best case a "no gain" religion, and worst case for atheism is unspeakable.

You are are only choosing to see the conclusion you already made in your mind.


----------



## Caballo

But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness,...

Galatians 5:22


----------



## Duez

Let this topic die already and let's get back to low riding


----------



## sdropnem

Caballo said:


> But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness,...
> 
> Galatians 5:22


 Truth nothing but the truth


----------



## reynaldo

Jesus Christ is the truth.


----------



## reynaldo

Thats why He was killed, because the world doesnt want the truth.


----------



## Duez

reynaldo said:


> Thats why He was killed, because the world doesnt want the truth.


 believing in talking snakes and 7 headed monsters prevents you from understanding the truth.


----------



## Meskin

Calm Dooowwwwnnn atheist !


Oh ,,,, by the way science and technology shows that the most post on this Christian thread are from atheists !

Just / sayin


----------



## Meskin

Same sex marriage !



The Atheist Agenda


----------



## Duez

Meskin said:


> Same sex marriage !
> 
> 
> 
> The Atheist Agenda


Whoa, are you a bigot? Don't bring your hate to this website. This website is about lowriding not bashing each other for our lifestyles.


----------



## be thankful

Caballo said:


> Pascal's Wager does not become illogical because there are multiple religions. It applies equally to all beliefs. Including atheism. You're statement indicates you don't fully understand the application of logic. Pascal didn't dictate which religion is correct. He only concluded that atheism is at best case a "no gain" religion, and worst case for atheism is unspeakable.
> 
> You are are only choosing to see the conclusion you already made in your mind.


youre saying pascal wager applies to multiple religions?..but only if you pick your god of choice?..so basically it doesnt make sense,you are still screwed if you pick the wrong god!.you seem to not understand BASIC logic..btw..atheism is a conclusion,not a religion...i think you need to get off the internet and read up on your religious propaganda..christianity is like the lotto..you cant win,if you dont play..amirite?


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> Jesus Christ is the truth.


..what does that mean..can you explain?


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> Same sex marriage !
> 
> 
> 
> The Atheist Agenda


wrong AGAIN..atheism is just a lack of a belief in a god or diety..it has nothing to do with sexual orientation..i myself,i could care less who gets married its none of my business..i think everyone has the right to be miserable.since its always the christians whining & obsessing about the gays..maybe you are part of the problem?..and maybe a long hard look in the mirror might just do you some good,,:dunno:


----------



## sdropnem

Without Jesus Christ when one dies, 

one will be toast forever, literally.


----------



## sdropnem

FOREVER! The choice is yours


----------



## RI82REGAL

sdropnem said:


> FOREVER! The choice is yours


AMEN TO THAT YES IT IS FOR THE BIBLE SAYS ONE DAY EVERY TONGUE WILL CONFESS


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> Without Jesus Christ when one dies,
> 
> one will be toast forever, literally.


 However one dies

one will be carbondioxide and water, just like everything else organic.


----------



## Duez

RI82REGAL said:


> AMEN TO THAT YES IT IS FOR THE BIBLE SAYS ONE DAY EVERY TONGUE WILL CONFESS


 The bible says a bunch of stupid stuff.


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> FOREVER! The choice is yours


 Only if you approach the speed of light and stay away from gravitational fields.


----------



## sdropnem

That's what he thought at 1 time also


----------



## Caballo

be thankful said:


> wrong AGAIN.


You do not know whether God exists or not. To make your absolute claims (that he does not exist) shows you know nothing. What your statements reveal is that you yourself have not witnessed God, and therefore because you have not seen him yourself, he must not exist. In other words, your personal viewpoint overrides everything.

What if for his own reasons, God hasn't revealed himself? If he's God, then he doesn't have to prove anything to anyone....me or you. No one can say they know 100% for sure. To do that is a sure sign of arrogance and ignorance.

Because no living man knows for sure, Christians keep faith. We accept Jesus and the Bible, and our lives are better for it. So if your true goal is to cause Christians to reject God, then just come out and say so. Because all you've done so far is show how little you comprehend.

I suspect you're going to reference dinosaurs or monkey bones next, and say that's solid proof there is no God. However, that evidence is just as easily used to show creationism. If man today thinks they know everything, then ask a man 1000 years from now what we actually knew. He'll likely tell you we didn't know shit.


----------



## jjarez79

Caballo said:


> You do not know whether God exists or not. To make your absolute claims (that he does not exist) shows you know nothing. What your statements reveal is that you yourself have not witnessed God, and therefore because you have not seen him yourself, he must not exist. In other words, your personal viewpoint overrides everything.
> 
> What if for his own reasons, God hasn't revealed himself? If he's God, then he doesn't have to prove anything to anyone....me or you. No one can say they know 100% for sure. To do that is a sure sign of arrogance and ignorance.
> 
> Because no living man knows for sure, Christians keep faith. We accept Jesus and the Bible, and our lives are better for it. So if your true goal is to cause Christians to reject God, then just come out and say so. Because all you've done so far is show how little you comprehend.
> 
> I suspect you're going to reference dinosaurs or monkey bones next, and say that's solid proof there is no God. However, that evidence is just as easily used to show creationism. If man today thinks they know everything, then ask a man 1000 years from now what we actually knew. He'll likely tell you we didn't know shit.


CHURCH!


----------



## Duez

We can be sure there is no god because of the fact that the bible is the only evidence you have of gods existance and so much of the bible can be disproven. Dinosaurs are a strong argument against creation because they were discovered in the 1800s, well after the bible was written and therefore not mentioned because the writers had no clue they existed. We know genesis is false because we can measure the speed of light and see stars farther away than the 6000 light years we would expect if time began 6000 years ago like the bible says. Jesus was determined to be the mesiah by his brother many years after his execution and none of his action were recorded until then because nobody thought he was anything other than a Jewish prophet. Even if you did accept the bible's claims the fact that only Jesus' wife saw him come back from the dead, and this is the story told decades after his death, seems suspicious and unreliable. The fact is that the bible provides inaccurate absolute claims and that discourages research. If you accept the earth as 6000 years old, than you are wrong and the bible would have you be wrong. It limits your intelligence by preventing you from questioning things. Your faith makes people dumber. Aside from the bible encouraging you to descriminate against others, that is the most dangerous part of your beliefs.


----------



## sdropnem

The Universe and everything in it is of intelligent design
YAHWEH created it all including your unappreciative self


----------



## Heath V

OK first off that spider is creepy! Second you guys need to quit feeding the trolls. Duez you only come in here to be the antagonist and quite frankly you're making yourself look bad with the constant harassment. You're not a believer I get it, no need to keep at it again and again. If you don't like it move on. If there was a BS evolution or atheist thread I sure as hell wouldn't harass them. You've got nothing to prove and trust and believe that when its all said and done you will be humbled one way or the other. No need to respond to me either, I'm out.


----------



## Meskin

I find it very funny that atheist only seem to get mad at Christians . You should take out your aggression on your own god for not having the balls to stand up and defend himself against a man who claimed 

He is the way the truth and the light !


----------



## Meskin

I looked in the mirror and all I saw was 

Real recognized real !


----------



## LURCH63

Heath V said:


> OK first off that spider is creepy! Second you guys need to quit feeding the trolls. Duez you only come in here to be the antagonist and quite frankly you're making yourself look bad with the constant harassment. You're not a believer I get it, no need to keep at it again and again. If you don't like it move on. If there was a BS evolution or atheist thread I sure as hell wouldn't harass them. You've got nothing to prove and trust and believe that when its all said and done you will be humbled one way or the other. No need to respond to me either, I'm out.


he seeks attention


----------



## Heath V

LURCH63 said:


> he seeks attention


No doubt, its actually kind of embarrassing. I work with people like him, Their goal is to spread negativity and bring others down due to short comings in their own lives that they'll never admit to.


----------



## playboi13

Caballo said:


> You do not know whether God exists or not. To make your absolute claims (that he does not exist) shows you know nothing. What your statements reveal is that you yourself have not witnessed God, and therefore because you have not seen him yourself, he must not exist. In other words, your personal viewpoint overrides everything.
> 
> What if for his own reasons,* God hasn't revealed himself?* If he's God, then he doesn't have to prove anything to anyone....me or you. No one can say they know 100% for sure. To do that is a sure sign of arrogance and ignorance.
> 
> Because no living man knows for sure, Christians keep faith. We accept Jesus and the Bible, and our lives are better for it. So if your true goal is to cause Christians to reject God, then just come out and say so. Because all you've done so far is show how little you comprehend.
> 
> I suspect you're going to reference dinosaurs or monkey bones next, and say that's solid proof there is no God. However, that evidence is just as easily used to show creationism. If man today thinks they know everything, then ask a man 1000 years from now what we actually knew. He'll likely tell you we didn't know shit.


very well said my brother, but i would like to add:

Look throughout the major world religions and you'll find that Buddha, Muhammad, Confucius and Moses all identified themselves as teachers or prophets. None of them ever claimed to be equal to God. Surprisingly, Jesus did. That is what sets Jesus apart from all the others. He said God exists and you're looking at him. Though he talked about his Father in heaven, it was not from the position of separation, but of very close union, unique to all humankind. Jesus said that anyone who had seen Him had seen the Father, anyone who believed in him, believed in the Father.He said, "I am the light of the world, he who follows me will not walk in darkness, but will have the light of life." He claimed attributes belonging only to God: to be able to forgive people of their sin, free them from habits of sin, give people a more abundant life and give them eternal life in heaven. Unlike other teachers who focused people on their words, Jesus pointed people to himself. He did not say, "follow my words and you will find truth." He said, "I am the way, the truth, and the life, no one comes to the Father but through me."


----------



## sdropnem

Heath V said:


> OK first off that spider is creepy! Second you guys need to quit feeding the trolls. Duez you only come in here to be the antagonist and quite frankly you're making yourself look bad with the constant harassment. You're not a believer I get it, no need to keep at it again and again. If you don't like it move on. If there was a BS evolution or atheist thread I sure as hell wouldn't harass them. You've got nothing to prove and trust and believe that when its all said and done you will be humbled one way or the other. No need to respond to me either, I'm out.


He is fm Trollers Only after all 

Just :rimshot: around homies


----------



## playboi13

Duez said:


> *We can be sure there is no god because of the fact that the bible is the only evidence you have of gods existance *and so much of the bible can be disproven. Dinosaurs are a strong argument against creation because they were discovered in the 1800s, well after the bible was written and therefore not mentioned because the writers had no clue they existed. We know genesis is false because we can measure the speed of light and see stars farther away than the 6000 light years we would expect if time began 6000 years ago like the bible says. Jesus was determined to be the mesiah by his brother many years after his execution and none of his action were recorded until then because nobody thought he was anything other than a Jewish prophet. Even if you did accept the bible's claims the fact that only Jesus' wife saw him come back from the dead, and this is the story told decades after his death, seems suspicious and unreliable. The fact is that the bible provides inaccurate absolute claims and that discourages research. If you accept the earth as 6000 years old, than you are wrong and the bible would have you be wrong. It limits your intelligence by preventing you from questioning things. Your faith makes people dumber. Aside from the bible encouraging you to descriminate against others, that is the most dangerous part of your beliefs.


im curious as to how you would explain miracles.


----------



## Duez

playboi13 said:


> im curious as to how you would explain miracles.


 show me one.


----------



## Duez

Heath V said:


> No doubt, its actually kind of embarrassing. I work with people like him, Their goal is to spread negativity and bring others down due to short comings in their own lives that they'll never admit to.


 If you guys would open your minds a little you would see that I'm the one helping you by telling you the truth. Everybody that tells you you're gonna live forever in outer space on streets made of gold is controlling you by offering you something you can't collect on.


----------



## Duez

Meskin said:


> I looked in the mirror and all I saw was
> 
> Real recognized real !


 Are you high?


----------



## Duez

Heath V said:


> OK first off that spider is creepy! Second you guys need to quit feeding the trolls. Duez you only come in here to be the antagonist and quite frankly you're making yourself look bad with the constant harassment. You're not a believer I get it, no need to keep at it again and again. If you don't like it move on. If there was a BS evolution or atheist thread I sure as hell wouldn't harass them. You've got nothing to prove and trust and believe that when its all said and done you will be humbled one way or the other. No need to respond to me either, I'm out.


 We would never make a topic because we don't discriminate against people. This thread shouldn't exist. If you'd stop posting in it, I'll stop posting in it and we can all go on believing whatever it is we want yo believe.


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> The Universe and everything in it is of intelligent design
> YAHWEH created it all including your unappreciative self


 You used to be a star. Science is way more fascinating than fiction.


----------



## playboi13

Duez said:


> show me one.


google it... they're everywhere, witnessed by many people, christians, atheists, and all other religions.


----------



## G2G_Al

Duez said:


> We would never make a topic because we don't discriminate against people. This thread shouldn't exist. If you'd stop posting in it, I'll stop posting in it and we can all go on believing whatever it is we want yo believe.


This topic is Christian Lowrider clubs Check in.. we promoting our clubs to one another.. Its not about discussing or argueing our faith with an ass like you. You need to kick rocks, this topic has every right to be here just like any other topic and the Mods have agreed.. kick rocks and move on..


----------



## LURCH63

Duez said:


> We would never make a topic because we don't discriminate against people. This thread shouldn't exist. If you'd stop posting in it, I'll stop posting in it and we can all go on believing whatever it is we want yo believe.


sounding like an angry little girl with this one:rofl:


----------



## Duez

G2G_Al said:


> This topic is Christian Lowrider clubs Check in.. we promoting our clubs to one another.. Its not about discussing or argueing our faith with an ass like you. You need to kick rocks, this topic has every right to be here just like any other topic and the Mods have agreed.. kick rocks and move on..





LURCH63 said:


> sounding like an angry little girl with this one:rofl:


 Why do you guys resort to name calling like bitches?


----------



## be thankful

typical mob christian mentality.. can you feel that christian love??..why so much whining?..no one is stopping you from posting anything,no one is stopping you from going to church or reading the bible right?..is low self esteem getting the best of you guys?.is this group a mirror image of your true colors?...maybe your faith isnt as strong as you thought?. the last ten pages are just "defending the faith" from non-believers,but really there is not much else to this deluded topic..,,im out for a few..i hope you guys find god,because you obviously need him..peace.


----------



## Ariztlan

Romans 4:20-21 tells us that “Abraham did not waver at the promise of God through unbelief, but was strengthened in faith, giving glory to God, and being fully convinced that what God had promised God was also able to perform.” Everyone has access to God’s promises for our lives through our faith in Jesus Christ. But you know, we don’t all experience the promises. But Abraham did, and a secret is given to us from his example. Abraham did not waver in unbelief, but he was fully convinced that God would do what He said. I don’t know what is going on in your life today, but sometimes life brings us some stink. And stink can bring us fear and doubt. So this wisdom is for you. Keep the faith. Don’t accept everything you see, but instead, stick with what God has said. Don’t let that unbelief creep in, and don’t accept things that aren’t what God has promised. Instead, today, be fully convinced of God’s promises for your life. He promises that you are blessed―blessed in the city and the country, blessed coming in and going out. You are more than an overcomer, and no weapon formed against you will prosper. But don’t take my word for it, take His word for it.

God Bless You, 

Pastor Jason Anderson
*
**Living Word Scottsdale*
8620 E McDonald Drive
Scottsdale, Arizona 85250
(480) 964-4463
*LivingWordScottsdale.com*


----------



## sdropnem

*Church*


----------



## LURCH63

Duez said:


> Why do you guys resort to name calling like bitches?


hypocrite much?


----------



## Duez

LURCH63 said:


> hypocrite much?


 Haha did you like that?


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> *Chomo*


:ugh:


----------



## LURCH63

Duez said:


> Haha did you like that?


you come in here constantly calling everyone all kinds of names, your name calling shenanigans don't bother me the littlest bit cause I do it to. I'm simply pointing out your hypocritical tendencies when you start whining.


----------



## reynaldo

Praise God!


----------



## Duez

LURCH63 said:


> you come in here constantly calling everyone all kinds of names, your name calling shenanigans don't bother me the littlest bit cause I do it to. I'm simply pointing out your hypocritical tendencies when you start whining.


 You do realize I was intentionally being hypocritical right? Maybe I should type slower next time.


----------



## Duez

reynaldo said:


> Praise God!


^^ Random rant.


----------



## sdropnem

Duez said:


> You do realize I am a hypocritical ****? Maybe I should type slower next time.


:facepalm:


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> :facepalm:


Again with the bigotry. That's exactly why you're not welcome here.


----------



## sdropnem

Homie. .....I'm just messing around with your quote like you messed with mine! I didn't think you'd get all butt hurt about it


----------



## LURCH63

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Childers


----------



## Duez

LURCH63 said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Childers


Alcoholic drug addicted smuggler with a stripper wife giving life advice to little kids?


----------



## LURCH63

Duez said:


> Alcoholic drug addicted smuggler with a stripper wife giving life advice to little kids?


spoken like a true bitch made hater, u should learn to pay attention dump truck, he's doing way more than that.


----------



## Duez

LURCH63 said:


> spoken like a true bitch made hater, u should learn to pay attention dump truck, he's doing way more than that.


Suck a dick hoe. That's exactly what the link you posted said.


----------



## LURCH63

Duez said:


> Suck a dick hoe. That's exactly what the link you posted said.


Sure it does jerk, you're taking from the link what you want to and ignoring the rest. Typical cry baby atheist movida, go play in traffic I insist.


----------



## sdropnem

http://biblehub.com/1_peter/5-8.htm


----------



## REPENTANCE

Bacc on da blocc! Repent!


----------



## REPENTANCE

Duez u still failing for satan maaaan. Lol.. years later.. keep up da bad work foo. This still Christ up! Repent El Dookie! ;D


----------



## REPENTANCE

See.. ollllld news this guy lol



G2G_Al said:


> Been a while, how's all my bros doing :biggrin:
> 
> Stay Blessed!!!
> 
> Q-vo Lord Duez still coming to see how the other side lives... stay blessed homie, God will have his way...


----------



## Duez

REPENTANCE said:


> Duez u still failing for satan maaaan. Lol.. years later.. keep up da bad work foo. This still Christ up! Repent El Dookie! ;D


 ?? Habla the English?


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez

http://forgivenmcc.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Duez

jvasquez said:


> http://forgivenmcc.bandcamp.com/


Lol


----------



## Richiecool69elka

REPENTANCE said:


> See.. ollllld news this guy lol


Yup Satan keeps trying.


----------



## Meskin

REPENTANCE said:


> Duez u still failing for satan maaaan. Lol.. years later.. keep up da bad work foo. This still Christ up! Repent El Dookie! ;D


Lol yup ! It sucks to be known like that


----------



## Duez

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yup Santa keeps trying.


:wow:


----------



## Duez

Meskin said:


> Lol yup ! It sucks to be known like that


<--known for having the smarts. :wow:


----------



## jvasquez

Already given away 1000 copies of this album on the street and got support all over the country buying them at $1 each to give away in their community. 

Anyone need a copy go to our website and download. www.forgivenmcc.bandcamp.com


----------



## 8t4mc

Those shirts are bad to the bone..where do I get one?


----------



## be thankful

REPENTANCE said:


> Bacc on da blocc! Repent!


nice,,, gang bangin xtian lingo..


----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> http://biblehub.com/1_peter/5-8.htm


human sacrafice (exodus 13:2, judges 11:29-40) slavery (leviticus 25:44-46) rape (judges 21:10-24) ..maybe you guys should get off the internet and read your own loving book sometime eh?


----------



## be thankful

REPENTANCE said:


> Duez u still failing for satan maaaan. Lol.. years later.. keep up da bad work foo. This still Christ up! Repent El Dookie! ;D


the only thing worse than having an imaginary friend..is having an imaginary enemy..LMAO!:facepalm:


----------



## Caballo

8t4mc said:


> Those shirts are bad to the bone..where do I get one?


me too


----------



## sdropnem

This is Christian Lowriders Check In
Yet Athiest are all up in here :facepalm: Nobody here is going to turn their back on Jesus Christ!


----------



## jvasquez

8t4mc said:


> Those shirts are bad to the bone..where do I get one?


www.forgivenmcc.bandcamp.com or catch up with my on the street Homie. I keep a few in the car at all times.


----------



## jvasquez

Caballo said:


> me too


www.forgivenmcc.bandcamp.com 

Thanks Homie.


----------



## Peezy_420

Duez said:


> You do realize I was intentionally being hypocritical right? Maybe I should type slower next time.


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Peezy_420

:bowrofl: @ this whole thread


----------



## 8t4mc

jvasquez said:


> www.forgivenmcc.bandcamp.com or catch up with my on the street Homie. I keep a few in the car at all times.


Are you going to be at the majestic picnic this weekend?


----------



## jvasquez

8t4mc said:


> Are you going to be at the majestic picnic this weekend?


I doubt it.


----------



## Duez

Sick christian fucks.


----------



## sdropnem

They're not LowriderS and they aren't Christians because Christ is Love

http://www.openbible.info/topics/jesus_love

He even loves you Athiest that deny him!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Duez said:


> Sick christian fucks.


Where in here does it say they were Christian?Just because you read the bible dont mean your Christian you have read it and your not.


----------



## Caballo

When Jesus spoke again to the people, he said, “I am the light of the world. Whoever follows me will never walk in darkness, but will have the light of life.”

John 8:12


----------



## Meskin

Richiecool69elka said:


> Where in here does it say they were Christian?Just because you read the bible dont mean your Christian you have read it and your not.


That's a very good point 


Straight up !


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## ATM_LAunitic

So, I'm ready for Christians to start ignoring these guys, how are your projects going? Who's doing what to their rides?


----------



## reynaldo

Thanks for asking Lunatic, im currently working 
On a 87 Brougham from scratch. Im only at the engine part right now.


----------



## reynaldo

Its got a 307 Olds with an engine knock but it runs nice so ima pull it and see whats going on inside and then decide what im going to do with it.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Np, and word? People wabt those 307s a lot more. Esp in the last 2-3 years. You know? I say rebuild it and flip it to a Hurst purist lol.


----------



## jvasquez

This song been killing me the last couple days.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Happy Fathers Day brothers


----------



## REPENTANCE

sdropnem said:


> This is Christian Lowriders Check In
> Yet Athiest are all up in here :facepalm: Nobody here is going to turn their back on Jesus Christ!


They have no lives. Where else would you go to get a life? The life provider. Christians are only door steps or greeters if you will to Abbas house. 
Be happy for them.. they are actually doing what they need to be. Just like we are


----------



## sdropnem

Amen,

and Happy Fathers Day Brothers


----------



## jvasquez

*Keep Recognizing Jesus*

www.utmost.org

. . . Peter . . . walked on the water to go to Jesus. But when he saw that the wind was boisterous, he was afraid . . . —Matthew 14:29-30


The wind really was boisterous and the waves really were high, but Peter didn’t see them at first. He didn’t consider them at all; he simply recognized his Lord, stepped out in recognition of Him, and “walked on the water.” Then he began to take those things around him into account, and instantly, down he went. Why couldn’t our Lord have enabled him to walk at the bottom of the waves, as well as on top of them? He could have, yet neither could be done without Peter’s continuing recognition of the Lord Jesus.
We step right out with recognition of God in some things, then self-consideration enters our lives and down we go. If you are truly recognizing your Lord, you have no business being concerned about how and where He engineers your circumstances. The things surrounding you _are_ real, but when you look at them you are immediately overwhelmed, and even unable to recognize Jesus. Then comes His rebuke, “. . . why did you doubt?” (Matthew 14:31). Let your actual circumstances be what they may, but keep recognizing Jesus, maintaining complete reliance upon Him.
If you debate for even one second when God has spoken, it is all over for you. Never start to say, “Well, I wonder if He really did speak to me?” Be reckless immediately— totally unrestrained and willing to risk everything— by casting your all upon Him. You do not know when His voice will come to you, but whenever the realization of God comes, even in the faintest way imaginable, be determined to recklessly abandon yourself, surrendering everything to Him. It is only through abandonment of yourself and your circumstances that you will recognize Him. You will only recognize His voice more clearly through recklessness— being willing to risk your all.


----------



## reynaldo

Wow, thanks for that message bother! it spoke to my soul.


----------



## reynaldo

[/URL]


----------



## Duez

REPENTANCE;20 54 said:


> They have no lives. Where else would you go to get a life? The life provider. Christians are only door steps or greeters if you will to Abbas house.
> Be happy for them.. they are actually doing what they need to be. Just like we are


Get out of here weirdo. Theres no kids to molest here.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## jvasquez

reynaldo said:


> Wow, thanks for that message bother! it spoke to my soul.


Amen, you can check out the website, www.utmost.org. It has a new reading every day. Very challenging and encouraging stuff from Oswald Chambers.


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## sdropnem

*an Ex Iranian Muslim turns to Jesus Christ the living GOD*

Powerful message


----------



## Duez

sdropnem said:


> Powerful message


That's like going from one dumb to another. :banghead:


----------



## sdropnem

*​Matthew 23:12*


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## Heath V

TTT..


----------



## Duez

Ariztlan said:


>


 Good show to support.  Money goes straight to science.


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## Richiecool69elka

G2G_Al said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL

HAVE A BLESSED NIGHT


----------



## jvasquez

https://soundcloud.com/caleb_juarez/francis-chan-dersire-suffering


----------



## Duez

You sick fucks.


----------



## pancho pistolas

they don't represent the community as a whole , as for you , your worse than a pregnant woman. como chingas


----------



## FirmeJoe

Duez said:


> You sick fucks.


 bible school aint no joke


----------



## FirmeJoe

pancho pistolas said:


> they don't represent the community as a whole , as for you , your worse than a pregnant woman. como chingas


 wow what a hypocrite you are I thought your supposed to turn the other cheek


----------



## pancho pistolas

FirmeJoe said:


> wow what a hypocrite you are I thought your supposed to turn the other cheek


don't be ignorant not all believers are perfect Holy Rollers , so don't judge me, Mr. Firme Joe , you like to say wow , lol wow


----------



## be thankful

pancho pistolas said:


> they don't represent the community as a whole , as for you , your worse than a pregnant woman. como chingas


well of course it doesnt,but you dont hear atheist or satanist molesting children on a weekly basis do you?..if they did it would be headline news & "guilty with life sentences" would be the verdict..but since its just pastors doing it..its just "christianity". ..90% of US prisoners are christians..its just doesnt represent the community as a whole..derp..


----------



## be thankful

pancho pistolas said:


> don't be ignorant not all believers are perfect Holy Rollers , so don't judge me, Mr. Firme Joe , you like to say wow , lol wow


"dont judge me"..but i believe that a cosmic jewish zombie who was his own father can make you live forever if you symbolically eat his flesh and telepathically tell him you accept him as your master,so he can remove an evil force from your soul that is present in humanity...,because a ribbed woman was convinced by a talking snake to eat from a magical tree..???..haha..but the atheist are wrong correct?:facepalm:


----------



## pancho pistolas

Didn't even finish reading above rant ^^ im out , see ya


----------



## Heath V

pancho pistolas said:


> Didn't even finish reading above rant ^^ im out , see ya


You didn't miss anything trust me..


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## RI82REGAL

[h=1]Galatians 5[/h][SUP]16 [/SUP]I say then: Walk in the Spirit, and you shall not fulfill the lust of the flesh. [SUP]17 [/SUP]For the flesh lusts against the Spirit, and the Spirit against the flesh; and these are contrary to one another, so that you do not do the things that you wish. [SUP]18 [/SUP]But if you are led by the Spirit, you are not under the law.
[SUP]19 [/SUP]Now the works of the flesh are evident, which are: adultery,[SUP][c][/SUP] fornication, uncleanness, lewdness, [SUP]20 [/SUP]idolatry, sorcery, hatred, contentions, jealousies, outbursts of wrath, selfish ambitions, dissensions, heresies, [SUP]21 [/SUP]envy, murders,[SUP][d][/SUP] drunkenness, revelries, and the like; of which I tell you beforehand, just as I also told _you_ in time past, that those who practice such things will not inherit the kingdom of God.
[SUP]22 [/SUP]But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, [SUP]23 [/SUP]gentleness, self-control. Against such there is no law. [SUP]24 [/SUP]And those _who are_ Christ’s have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires. [SUP]25 [/SUP]If we live in the Spirit, let us also walk in the Spirit. [SUP]26 [/SUP]Let us not become conceited, provoking one another, envying one another.


----------



## FirmeJoe

be thankful said:


> "dont judge me"..but i believe that a cosmic jewish zombie who was his own father can make you live forever if you symbolically eat his flesh and telepathically tell him you accept him as your master,so he can remove an evil force from your soul that is present in humanity...,because a ribbed woman was convinced by a talking snake to eat from a magical tree..???..haha..but the atheist are wrong correct?:facepalm:


 bwahahahaha nikka said cosmic jewish zombie


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Duez said:


> You sick fucks.


Yes Thank GOD These People Got Caught. *GOD IS GOOD...:thumbsup:*


----------



## jjarez79

Duez said:


> You sick fucks.


Funny how people expect pastors and preachers to be saints an NEVER do nothing wrong....there still regular people everyone..thats why I dont speak my sins to a priest- there still sinners...I can talk to God myself.


----------



## Meskin

Atheist always consider themselves intelligent people but just listen to the garbage that comes out of their mouth and one will see that some are pretty dumb in thought,,,,,

I can bet money that 9 out of 10 child preditors are atheist .
( people who don't go to church don't listen to right and wrong and don't know any better )

I can bet money that 9 out of 10 people in prison refuse to attend any church service wether it be Christian or satanic. ( the majority of prisoners do not seek change , the majority of them Re just as atheist as when they walked in )

I can bet money that 9 out of 10 gay and lesbian people are atheist and they like it that way ( show me in any religious book where a god , any god tells a man "" hurry , go and take your man and enjoy him ! "


----------



## be thankful

Heath V said:


> You didn't miss anything trust me..


i forgot you are christians..i will post big colorful pictures next time...


----------



## be thankful

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yes Thank GOD These People Got Caught. *GOD IS GOOD...:thumbsup:*


"god is good" because police caught gods pastors that were abusing a small innocent children???,,why couldnt he just prevent it in the first place..?..take all the time you need..


----------



## sdropnem

Judgement day is near 4 all


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> Atheist always consider themselves intelligent people but just listen to the garbage that comes out of their mouth and one will see that some are pretty dumb in thought,,,,,
> 
> I can bet money that 9 out of 10 child preditors are atheist .
> ( people who don't go to church don't listen to right and wrong and don't know any better )
> 
> I can bet money that 9 out of 10 people in prison refuse to attend any church service wether it be Christian or satanic. ( the majority of prisoners do not seek change , the majority of them Re just as atheist as when they walked in )
> 
> I can bet money that 9 out of 10 gay and lesbian people are atheist and they like it that way ( show me in any religious book where a god , any god tells a man "" hurry , go and take your man and enjoy him ! "


very ignorant..even by christian standards


----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> Judgement day is near 4 all


how groundbreaking..you are so wise,when is the big day?


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


>


*means i have no answer*


----------



## be thankful

all part of gods plan...BishopAccountability puts the figure at more than $3 billion in 2012.[SUP][49][/SUP][SUP][80][/SUP][h=3]United States[edit][/h]Main article: Settlements and bankruptcies in Catholic sex abuse cases
BishopAccountability.org, an "online archive established by lay Catholics," reports that over 3,000 "civil lawsuits have been filed against the church" in the United States, some of these cases have resulted in multi-million dollar settlements with many claimants.[SUP][80][/SUP]
The Roman Catholic Diocese of Dallas paid $30.9 million in 1998 to twelve victims of one priest.[SUP][81][/SUP] In July 2003 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Louisville paid $25.7 million to "settle child sexual-abuse allegations made in 240 lawsuits naming 34 priests and other church workers."[SUP][81][/SUP]
In 2003 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Boston also settled a large case for $85 million with 552 alleged victims.[SUP][99][/SUP]
In 2004, the Roman Catholic Diocese of Orange settled nearly 90 cases for $100 million.[SUP][100][/SUP]
In April 2007 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Portland in Oregon agreed to a $75 million settlement with 177 claimants and the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Seattle agreed to a $48 million settlement with more than 160 victims.[SUP][101][/SUP]
In July 2007 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Los Angeles reached a $660 million agreement with more than 500 alleged victims, in December 2006, the archdiocese had a settlement of 45 lawsuits for $60 million.[SUP][83][/SUP][SUP][102][/SUP]
In September 2007 the Roman Catholic Diocese of San Diego reached a $198.1 million "agreement with 144 childhood sexual abuse victims."[SUP][103][/SUP]
In July 2008 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Denver agreed "to pay $5.5 million to settle 18 claims of childhood sexual abuse."[SUP][104][/SUP] The Associated Press estimated the total from settlements of sex abuse cases from 1950-2007 to be more than $2 billion.[SUP][83][/SUP] According to BishopAccountability reports that figure reached more than $3 billion in 2012.[SUP][49][/SUP][SUP][80][/SUP]
Most sex abuse cases are subject to the law of each state. As of April 2010 many sex abusers associated with the Church in several countries have been tried by secular authorities and some convicted and sentenced to imprisonment.
Addressing "a flood of abuse claims" five dioceses (Tucson, Arizona; Spokane, Washington; Portland, Oregon.; Davenport, Iowa, and San Diego) got bankruptcy protection.[SUP][83][/SUP] Eight Catholic diocese have declared bankruptcy due to sex abuse cases from 2004-2011.[SUP][84][/SUP]


----------



## sdropnem

You'll know the answer when you're in Heaven with the Lord or down in the pits in flames for eternity…..Just because you don't believe in him, doesn't mean he doesn't exist!

2.2 Billion Christians on earth and growing


----------



## FirmeJoe

sdropnem said:


> You'll know the answer when you're in Heaven with the Lord or down in the pits in flames for eternity…..Just because you don't believe in him, doesn't mean he doesn't exist!
> 
> 2.2 Billion Christians on earth and growing


 sounds like a cult :drama:


----------



## Caballo

be thankful said:


> *means i have no answer*





FirmeJoe said:


> sounds like a cult :drama:



You two are on here more than anyone.


----------



## sdropnem

They love Christ, they can't help it


----------



## Caballo

sdropnem said:


> They love Christ, they can't help it


Maybe. However, I think they're not 100% comfortable with whatever choices they're making in their lives. That's why they keep returning over and over. You wouldn't keep at something unless there was some kind of issue that's concerning you. There's an internal crisis of confidence going on with each of them.

Christians or not. I have goodwill toward them. I've had my own conflicted thoughts in my life. I'm no stranger to it.

Peace, ese.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

be thankful said:


> "god is good" because police caught gods pastors that were abusing a small innocent children???,,why couldnt he just prevent it in the first place..?..take all the time you need..


It doesnt say the Police caught them.But they did arrest them.Thank GOD..He didnt Prevent it For the same reason He is not stopping you from running your mouth in this thread.Why are you in here trying to convince us anyways? Take All The Time You Need..It dont Matter what you say.I Have My beliefs and You have yours.:biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem

Where'd the newbie go :dunno:


----------



## RI82REGAL

How is everyone doing have a blessed day god is good all the time


----------



## 95rangeron14z




----------



## bluebyrd86

Bury my body
Lord, I don't care where they
Bury my body
Lord, I don't care where they
Bury my body
'Cause my soul is gonna live
With God, Oh-oh-oh yeah

Bury my body
Lord, I don't care where they
Bury my body
Lord, I don't care where they
Bury my body
'Cause my soul is gonna live
With God, Oh-oh-oh yeah

Lead me Jesus, lead me
Why don't you lead me in the middle of the air
And if my wings should fail me
Won't you provide me with another pair

Please God I don't care where they
Bury my body
Lord, I don't care where they
Bury my body
'Cause my soul is gonna live
With God, Oh-oh-oh yeah
I said alright
You know it's alright
Alright

Bury my body
Lord, I don't care where they
Bury my body
Lord, I don't care where they
Bury my body
'Cause my soul is gonna live
With God, Oh-oh-oh yeah

Lead me Jesus, lead me
Why don't you lead me in the middle of the air
And if my wings should fail me
Won't you provide me with another pair

Please God I don't care where they
Bury my body
Lord, I don't care where they
Bury my body
'Cause my soul is gonna live
With God, Oh-oh-oh yeah
I said alright
My soul, my soul, my soul
Is gonna live, with God


----------



## G2G_Al

Amen Blue Bird!!


----------



## Meskin

Cry baby atheist on Fox News this morning ,,,,,,

Atheist say the cross beams in the symbol of a cross at the 911 museum causes them stress headache and indigestion .

Really !!!!!!!!!! Which one is it ? You either believe in god or you don't because if you don't it really shouldn't matter


----------



## dat620

AMEN TO THAT, MUST BE THE GUILT FEELING THEY ARE GETTING FROM THE PRESENCE OF THE LORD GOD... GO FIGURE


----------



## Duez

Meskin said:


> Cry baby atheist on Fox News this morning ,,,,,,
> 
> Atheist say the cross beams in the symbol of a cross at the 911 museum causes them stress headache and indigestion .
> 
> Really !!!!!!!!!! Which one is it ? You either believe in god or you don't because if you don't it really shouldn't matter


Fuck religious people for knocking down those buildings and then putting up their symbol at the museum.


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> Cry baby atheist on Fox News this morning ,,,,,,
> 
> Atheist say the cross beams in the symbol of a cross at the 911 museum causes them stress headache and indigestion .
> 
> Really !!!!!!!!!! Which one is it ? You either believe in god or you don't because if you don't it really shouldn't matter


you are really reaching desperately on this one..not only was this months ago,but many different faiths do not want this cross up,not just atheist.believe it or not many different people died on 911,not just christians.since you have the IQ of a third grader,there is a thing called seperation of church & state,,you might want to google it,so you at least know what you are talking about.you should also put down the xbox and turn on the news and watch the muslims,jews & christians killing each other in record numbers in the "holy land"..but we wont talk about that right?..


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> AMEN TO THAT, MUST BE THE GUILT FEELING THEY ARE GETTING FROM THE PRESENCE OF THE LORD GOD... GO FIGURE


where was the "lord"?????...BishopAccountability puts the figure at more than $3 billion in 2012.[SUP][49][/SUP][SUP][80][/SUP]*United States[edit]*

Main article: Settlements and bankruptcies in Catholic sex abuse cases
BishopAccountability.org, an "online archive established by lay Catholics," reports that over 3,000 "civil lawsuits have been filed against the church" in the United States, some of these cases have resulted in multi-million dollar settlements with many claimants.[SUP][80][/SUP]
The Roman Catholic Diocese of Dallas paid $30.9 million in 1998 to twelve victims of one priest.[SUP][81][/SUP] In July 2003 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Louisville paid $25.7 million to "settle child sexual-abuse allegations made in 240 lawsuits naming 34 priests and other church workers."[SUP][81][/SUP]
In 2003 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Boston also settled a large case for $85 million with 552 alleged victims.[SUP][99][/SUP]
In 2004, the Roman Catholic Diocese of Orange settled nearly 90 cases for $100 million.[SUP][100][/SUP]
In April 2007 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Portland in Oregon agreed to a $75 million settlement with 177 claimants and the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Seattle agreed to a $48 million settlement with more than 160 victims.[SUP][101][/SUP]
In July 2007 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Los Angeles reached a $660 million agreement with more than 500 alleged victims, in December 2006, the archdiocese had a settlement of 45 lawsuits for $60 million.[SUP][83][/SUP][SUP][102][/SUP]
In September 2007 the Roman Catholic Diocese of San Diego reached a $198.1 million "agreement with 144 childhood sexual abuse victims."[SUP][103][/SUP]
In July 2008 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Denver agreed "to pay $5.5 million to settle 18 claims of childhood sexual abuse."[SUP][104][/SUP] The Associated Press estimated the total from settlements of sex abuse cases from 1950-2007 to be more than $2 billion.[SUP][83][/SUP] According to BishopAccountability reports that figure reached more than $3 billion in 2012.[SUP][49][/SUP][SUP][80][/SUP]
Most sex abuse cases are subject to the law of each state. As of April 2010 many sex abusers associated with the Church in several countries have been tried by secular authorities and some convicted and sentenced to imprisonment.
Addressing "a flood of abuse claims" five dioceses (Tucson, Arizona; Spokane, Washington; Portland, Oregon.; Davenport, Iowa, and San Diego) got bankruptcy protection.[SUP][83][/SUP] Eight Catholic diocese have declared bankruptcy due to sex abuse cases from 2004-2011.[SUP][84][/SUP]​


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> you are really reaching desperately on this one..not only was this months ago,but many different faiths do not want this cross up,not just atheist.believe it or not many different people died on 911,not just christians.since you have the IQ of a third grader,there is a thing called seperation of church & state,,you might want to google it,so you at least know what you are talking about.you should also put down the xbox and turn on the news and watch the muslims,jews & christians killing each other in record numbers in the "holy land"..but we wont talk about that right?..


Yesterday , today or tomorrow makes no difference you atheist are still cry babies over something you say you don't believe in but y'all sure like to make an ass out of y'alls self publicly . There's better ways to seek attention like joining lay it low and making a fool of yourself on the Christian lowrider check in thread:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## Meskin

Check your IQ cause when you pull verses from the old testament makes me think you still in daycare ,,,,:dunno:


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> where was the "lord"?????...BishopAccountability puts the figure at more than $3 billion in 2012.[SUP][49][/SUP][SUP][80][/SUP]*United States[edit]*
> 
> Main article: Settlements and bankruptcies in Catholic sex abuse cases
> BishopAccountability.org, an "online archive established by lay Catholics," reports that over 3,000 "civil lawsuits have been filed against the church" in the United States, some of these cases have resulted in multi-million dollar settlements with many claimants.[SUP][80][/SUP]
> The Roman Catholic Diocese of Dallas paid $30.9 million in 1998 to twelve victims of one priest.[SUP][81][/SUP] In July 2003 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Louisville paid $25.7 million to "settle child sexual-abuse allegations made in 240 lawsuits naming 34 priests and other church workers."[SUP][81][/SUP]
> In 2003 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Boston also settled a large case for $85 million with 552 alleged victims.[SUP][99][/SUP]
> In 2004, the Roman Catholic Diocese of Orange settled nearly 90 cases for $100 million.[SUP][100][/SUP]
> In April 2007 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Portland in Oregon agreed to a $75 million settlement with 177 claimants and the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Seattle agreed to a $48 million settlement with more than 160 victims.[SUP][101][/SUP]
> In July 2007 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Los Angeles reached a $660 million agreement with more than 500 alleged victims, in December 2006, the archdiocese had a settlement of 45 lawsuits for $60 million.[SUP][83][/SUP][SUP][102][/SUP]
> In September 2007 the Roman Catholic Diocese of San Diego reached a $198.1 million "agreement with 144 childhood sexual abuse victims."[SUP][103][/SUP]
> In July 2008 the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Denver agreed "to pay $5.5 million to settle 18 claims of childhood sexual abuse."[SUP][104][/SUP] The Associated Press estimated the total from settlements of sex abuse cases from 1950-2007 to be more than $2 billion.[SUP][83][/SUP] According to BishopAccountability reports that figure reached more than $3 billion in 2012.[SUP][49][/SUP][SUP][80][/SUP]
> Most sex abuse cases are subject to the law of each state. As of April 2010 many sex abusers associated with the Church in several countries have been tried by secular authorities and some convicted and sentenced to imprisonment.
> Addressing "a flood of abuse claims" five dioceses (Tucson, Arizona; Spokane, Washington; Portland, Oregon.; Davenport, Iowa, and San Diego) got bankruptcy protection.[SUP][83][/SUP] Eight Catholic diocese have declared bankruptcy due to sex abuse cases from 2004-2011.[SUP][84][/SUP]​


Probably preparing the final outcome


----------



## Duez

Meskin said:


> Yesterday , today or tomorrow makes no difference you atheist are still cry babies over something you say you don't believe in but y'all sure like to make an ass out of y'alls self publicly . There's better ways to seek attention like joining lay it low and making a fool of yourself on the Christian lowrider check in thread:nicoderm::yes:


 fuck christians.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Duez said:


> fuck christians.


:rofl: hating an entire religion bc of your insecurities? Oh wow. I hope you know this type of immaturity doesn't make you seem tough or like a rebel or even like you're standing for something. You just look like a little boy with a tantrum. I've seen people argue that poverty, child death and war are reasons God probably doesn't exist, but all you've done is show us with your dedication to this topic that you in fact DO believe in him, you just have a quarrel or beef with him. Only you n him know why.


----------



## Caballo

Duez said:


> fuck christians.


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> Yesterday , today or tomorrow makes no difference you atheist are still cry babies over something you say you don't believe in but y'all sure like to make an ass out of y'alls self publicly . There's better ways to seek attention like joining lay it low and making a fool of yourself on the Christian lowrider check in thread:nicoderm::yes:


again you are wrong,christians are the ones bombarding the news about having their rights/prayer meetings/crosses etc. taken away...if you want to get technical,you ever think the planes that brought the buildings are shaped like crosses too?..like always you sound intellectually lazy..


----------



## be thankful

Meskin said:


> Check your IQ cause when you pull verses from the old testament makes me think you still in daycare ,,,,:dunno:


so are you saying the 10 commandments,noah,moses,adam & eve and the great flood are not important to christianity?..those are aslo in the OT,are you christian or not?..you cant cherry pick your personel religious beliefs from the bible..:banghead:


----------



## DuezPaid

ATM_LAunitic said:


> :rofl: hating an entire religion bc of your insecurities? Oh wow. I hope you know this type of immaturity doesn't make you seem tough or like a rebel or even like you're standing for something. You just look like a little boy with a tantrum. I've seen people argue that poverty, child death and war are reasons God probably doesn't exist, but all you've done is show us with your dedication to this topic that you in fact DO believe in him, you just have a quarrel or beef with him. Only you n him know why.


 Thats a lot of assumptions made from my two word post.


----------



## FirmeJoe

DuezPaid said:


> Thats a lot of assumptions made from my two word post.


bwahahahahahahahahaha no shit


----------



## Meskin

Duez said:


> fuck christians.


Duez is christian , I mean he's always up in here enough said:facepalm:


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> so are you saying the 10 commandments,noah,moses,adam & eve and the great flood are not important to christianity?


NO ! I'm saying atheist are cry babies about anything religion and yet they and you claim you don't believe in gods I bet an atheist would loose his mind if they took the " A " out of the word atheist , go figure,,,,


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> Iif you want to get technical,you ever think the planes that brought the buildings are shaped like crosses too


That's funny you should mention that because an atheist can't stand the cross symbol but they sure will ride one everyday:roflmao:


----------



## Duez

Meskin said:


> Duez is christian , I mean he's always up in here enough said:facepalm:


 Delusional, but not unexpectedly.


----------



## sdropnem

http://images.huffingtonpost.com/2014-08-10-1005882_10201160464311689_86884851_n-thumb.jpg


----------



## RI82REGAL

God is good


----------



## sdropnem

1 Peter 1:24-25 


24 For


“All flesh is like grass
and all its glory like the flower of grass.
The grass withers,
and the flower falls,
25 but the word of the Lord remains forever.”


And this word is the good news that was preached to you.


----------



## bluebyrd86

Whos rollin to harvest this weekend. . Calvary Chapel el monte wil be in the casa tommorow gettin blessed!


----------



## dat620

just a quick question, if you guy's are claiming to be ATHEIST, why do you say that you hate GOD and Christians if you don't believe in GOD or believe GOD exists, how can you hate something you believe does not exist, that's what confuses me, there's things that I know don't exist and I don't hate them, if you don't believe and GOD doesn't exist to you, then whats the problem, go about your business and quite tryin to cause problems about something you don't believe in or that doesn't exist, other wise all of you all have a great day


----------



## sdropnem

Church


----------



## Richiecool69elka

dat620 said:


> just a quick question, if you guy's are claiming to be ATHEIST, why do you say that you hate GOD and Christians if you don't believe in GOD or believe GOD exists, how can you hate something you believe does not exist, that's what confuses me, there's things that I know don't exist and I don't hate them, if you don't believe and GOD doesn't exist to you, then whats the problem, go about your business and quite tryin to cause problems about something you don't believe in or that doesn't exist, other wise all of you all have a great day


Be Thankful and Duez.Probably The Same Person.What Is Your Answer To That? You also dont believe in The Bible Right? So Why do you bring up stuff in The Bible If You dont believe.:dunno: Now I hope you Can Answer The Question without insulting anyone.:nicoderm:


----------



## Heath V

A lot of angry, embarrassing and flat out non believers in here. Grow up, you idiots troll this thread like your life depended on it. My advice to everyone else, quit feeding the trolls..


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> just a quick question, if you guy's are claiming to be ATHEIST, why do you say that you hate GOD and Christians if you don't believe in GOD or believe GOD exists, how can you hate something you believe does not exist, that's what confuses me, there's things that I know don't exist and I don't hate them, if you don't believe and GOD doesn't exist to you, then whats the problem, go about your business and quite tryin to cause problems about something you don't believe in or that doesn't exist, other wise all of you all have a great day


first off..are we talking about a god,or just your god??..why do you despise the devil so much?


----------



## be thankful

Richiecool69elka said:


> Be Thankful and Duez.Probably The Same Person.What Is Your Answer To That? You also dont believe in The Bible Right? So Why do you bring up stuff in The Bible If You dont believe.:dunno: Now I hope you Can Answer The Question without insulting anyone.:nicoderm:


so everyone that doesnt agree with you must be the same person right???..well since atheist seem to be the only ones that read the bible these days..do i believe the bible is real?..yes!..do i think its all bullshit?..yes!..can i ask you a question?..if you love the bible so much,why dont you just move to where it was first written??..see how long you last..that will just show you how brainwashed on bronze age superstitions you really are..:worship:


----------



## be thankful

Heath V said:


> A lot of angry, embarrassing and flat out non believers in here. Grow up, you idiots troll this thread like your life depended on it. My advice to everyone else, quit feeding the trolls..


,,sounds like your faith isnt as strong as you thought?..maybe you should get off the internet and go to church instead..and stop feeding the trolls..god bless.


----------



## dat620

be thankful, I don't hate the devil, I just have no use/need for him, and I'm talking about the one and only true GOD, the only GOD, that's the one I'm talking about, I know you are very smart and educated as you have said, and I agree you are, but maybe the next time you decide to ck out or read the Bible, new or old testament try reading and studying it, not just reading it like a book, and/or using it as a reference guide for all the "bad" or "mean" things that you think are so wrong that GOD did, what about all the warnings that those people were given by GOD before that happened, and we both know that we can go on and on about it, but it still doesn't answer the question, how can you hate or despise some thing/ some one you don't believe exists, or that you don't believe in, what happened to you that you feel this way about GOD ?


----------



## sdropnem

He believes in the 1 & only Almighty but he chooses to oppose him.


----------



## dat620

I hear you on that...,


----------



## FirmeJoe




----------



## sdropnem

GOD doesn't hate homosexuals, as a matter of fact he loves them! He loves the Sinner/ hates the Sin(s) & that goes for all Sinners!


----------



## dat620

amen to that, it's not the people he hates it's the choices we make and do that he hates, he gives us freedom of choice, but also reminds us that what we chose can condemn us, or save us...and that I know and believe, a lot of you don.t know me and what I used to be and do, then I found the Lord JESUS n the rest is history, so to you non believers out there, GOD is good all the time, we are the bad ones...


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> be thankful, I don't hate the devil, I just have no use/need for him, and I'm talking about the one and only true GOD, the only GOD, that's the one I'm talking about, I know you are very smart and educated as you have said, and I agree you are, but maybe the next time you decide to ck out or read the Bible, new or old testament try reading and studying it, not just reading it like a book, and/or using it as a reference guide for all the "bad" or "mean" things that you think are so wrong that GOD did, what about all the warnings that those people were given by GOD before that happened, and we both know that we can go on and on about it, but it still doesn't answer the question, how can you hate or despise some thing/ some one you don't believe exists, or that you don't believe in, what happened to you that you feel this way about GOD ?


well of course you are talking about "your" god..because its the one you were conditioned to worship since birth.if you were born in japan or iraq,you would just be worshipping a different god all together.why do you think out of the 2,800+ gods you choose the correct one?..there are 2.5 billion christians in the world out of the 7 billion people on the planet..so obviously the majority of people think your god is the wrong one..i also think youre confusing "hating"' god..with rejecting the concept of a god or gods..ive read the bible more than you..have you read the koran,torah or the god delusion?..ive never said i was smart or educated,im just not delusional as most jesus junkies are ...its not personel,remember atheist reject all gods.not just the one the lives in your head..


----------



## be thankful

sdropnem said:


> GOD doesn't hate homosexuals, as a matter of fact he loves them! He loves the Sinner/ hates the Sin(s) & that goes for all Sinners!


the buy-bull is clearly against homosexuality,it mentions that at least twice,but also mentions you shouldnt eat shrimp/seafood six times...its also firmly against shaving,tattoos,women menstual cycle,cursing,eating pork and wearing mixed fabrics..you should at least know about the cult you follow


----------



## sdropnem

You obviously know nothing about Christianity except the lies you buy from Satan the ultimate word bender. Theres a New Covenant that Jesus Christ has with us you may want to educate yourself on it before coming on here and sounding like the anti Christ


----------



## Richiecool69elka

be thankful said:


> so everyone that doesnt agree with you must be the same person right???..well since atheist seem to be the only ones that read the bible these days..do i believe the bible is real?..yes!..do i think its all bullshit?..yes!..can i ask you a question?..*if you love the bible so much,why dont you just move to where it was first written??..*see how long you last..that will just show you how brainwashed on bronze age superstitions you really are..:worship:


ZZZZZZZZZ Yawn.Yeah Ok.I'm All Packed Up and Ready To Go.:sprint:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

be thankful said:


> the buy-bull is clearly against homosexuality,it mentions that at least twice,but also mentions you shouldnt eat shrimp/seafood six times...its also firmly against shaving,tattoos,women menstual cycle,cursing,eating pork and wearing mixed fabrics..you should at least know about the cult you follow


you obviously care to know more about God, and how awesome he is, that you had to make a fake name and take the time to stay on this topic. This is a free forum you can go on any other topic. If you are so against it, just go somewhere else.

God is the Most High!! And no matter what, His name I proclaim!

Amen!!


----------



## sdropnem

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 1378233


----------



## dat620

once again be thankful you have managed to avoid the entire question by trying to turn it back to me, and as I stated, no one on here knows any thing about me or my past, so don't try and say that I'm pre-programed as that is clearly not the case, you see you try to put to much together to try and take the moment off you, and you may want to go back a few pages to last year where you told me you were/are an educated man and a world traveler, correct me if I'm wrong but that's what you put in black and white on this very thread...so hence forth I will do as you and lump you in with the rest of the atheist on here and do as you do and call us names and presume we know all about you and your beliefs/disbeliefs when you don't have a clue who we are, other than what you have been pre-programed to believe we are, so don't worry about me n my beliefs and I too will let you go on with your beliefs/non beliefs and as for who is correct or not I guess we all will find out in the end...


----------



## FirmeJoe

sdropnem said:


>


 idgaf about dem **** or you **** or dat ****** jesus


----------



## sdropnem

:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## FirmeJoe

:machinegun::guns:


----------



## sdropnem

U mad bro


----------



## FirmeJoe

:werd:


----------



## Caballo

When people are mad at God, it's because there's a shortcoming in their life. True story.


----------



## KERTWOOD

Today is the day the Lord has made. Let's rejoice and be glad in it..


----------



## dat620

AMEN...GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME, AND ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD...


----------



## FirmeJoe

Do yall **** really believe in this


----------



## sdropnem

FaggotJoe said:


> Yall Brothers really believe in this and it is Correct


:burn:


----------



## FirmeJoe

bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Meskin

be thankful said:


> well of course you are talking about "your" god..because its the one you were conditioned to worship since birth.if you were born in japan or iraq,you would just be worshipping a different god all together.why do you think out of the 2,800+ gods you choose the correct one?..there are 2.5 billion christians in the world out of the 7 billion people on the planet..so obviously the majority of people think your god is the wrong one..i also think youre confusing "hating"' god..with rejecting the concept of a god or gods..ive read the bible more than you..have you read the koran,torah or the god delusion?..ive never said i was smart or educated,im just not delusional as most jesus junkies are ...its not personel,remember atheist reject all gods.not just the one the lives in your head..


^ CONFUSED ATHEIST !


----------



## be thankful

Caballo said:


> When people are mad at God, it's because there's a shortcoming in their life. True story.


why do christians have the highest percentage of prisoners,felons,divorces,abortions,spousal abuse,substance abuse,gang affiliations and porn actors?..the highest religious countries are the most violent,have the highest poverty & the lowest IQ?..no one seems to have a simple answer for that..who has the shortcomings now?.true story.


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> AMEN...GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME, AND ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD...


if your god has to threaten to burn you alive forever in order to convince you to believe in him,instead of helping starving children,stopping religious wars,natural disasters and preventing priest from molesting children,then thats just more proof your god & brainwashing religion is just delusional bullshit..and is a plague to modern society.:thumbsdown:


----------



## be thankful

KERTWOOD said:


> Today is the day the Lord has made. Let's rejoice and be glad in it..


,,because god sending himself, to sacrafice himself to himself, to save us from himself..is a bit much for any logical person..:rofl:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

be thankful said:


> why do christians have the highest percentage of prisoners,felons,divorces,abortions,spousal abuse,substance abuse,gang affiliations and porn actors?..the highest religious countries are the most violent,have the highest poverty & the lowest IQ?..no one seems to have a simple answer for that..who has the shortcomings now?.true story.


 I asked you before.Were they this before they became Christians? Can you answer this time? Also you say the highest religious countries are the most violent,have the highest poverty and lowest IQ.So I ask you.Are you talking religion or Christians? There are different religions.Some of those countries your talking about are killing Christians for not changing there faith.I'm sure you like that since you hate Christians so much.My answer to your question is Satan is just as Real as GOD.and it looks like He is working on you.Oh wait you dont believe there is a GOD so you probably dont believe there is Satan.So yeah there isnt a simple answer for your question cause your probably gonna disagree on any answer they give you anyways especially since you think you know so much.GOD Bless You. *WORTHY IS THE LAMB...*


----------



## Heath V

KERTWOOD said:


> Today is the day the Lord has made. Let's rejoice and be glad in it..


For sure!

TTT


----------



## sdropnem

Final NUN (SEED): {n} the interplay between cosmic energies (symbolized by male and female) leading to greater creation.

*Page 700!*

Bless YAHWEH


----------



## RI82REGAL

God is good one day every knee will bow and every tougue will confess he is lord


----------



## dat620

AMEN...


----------



## Caballo




----------



## sdropnem

X2


----------



## sdropnem

http://military.com/daily-news/2014...-god-to-enlistment-oath.html?ESRC=airforce.nl


----------



## dat620

Good Morning all, hope every one has a very Blessed Day, this is the day that the Lord has made...


----------



## dat620

WOW A WHOLE WEEK HAS GONE BY AND THERE ARE NO POSTS OR REPLIES, wow 
hoping every one has a great and Blessed week end, c u l8r


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

AMEN!!!!!!!


----------



## phatboyz

I think therefore I am.
I remember therfore I was...
I am saved, therfore I shall be!


----------



## Duez

Dumb shits.


----------



## Duez

Caballo said:


> When people are mad at God, it's because there's a shortcoming in their life. True story.


 I mad at the boogieman under my bed because of a shortcoming in my life.


----------



## RobLBC

Where are the pics of the cars?


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez

FORGIVEN MINISTRY CAR CLUB DALLAS GOT SOME NEW STUFF COMING UP...............SNEAK PEEK


----------



## dat620

Good Morning all, hope all is well for every one out there, im just livin the dream here in paradise, it's another beautiful day here in Phx Az, GOD Bless ya'll...


----------



## reyrey1967

Ttt for anyone believes in The Lord


----------



## Egypt

reyrey1967 said:


> Ttt for anyone believes in The Lord


For any and for all!

The Lord has blessed us all.


----------



## sdropnem

*Pg. 701*


----------



## dat620

hello my Christian bro's, does any one on here listen to klove radio station, if so they are having their fall pledge drive and if you listen you know they have no commercials, they are totally funded by our gifts to them, my challenge so to say is to those that listen to klove is to pledge a gift to them say maybe 10, 20 30 40 dollars a month to help them meet their goal, I know that I have been very Blessed by their radio station and the songs they play, if you can't give a pledge, lift them up in prayer so that they can reach the goal of being 100 percent funded by the end of the week, I have pledge 25 dollars a month and have been doing so for several years, pay it forward so that some one else can benefit from it, GOD Bless all...also as you know any gifts/tithes given to any of the ministries of our Lord JESUS will be returned unto you pressed down and shaken together and returned a hundred fold, so what are you waiting for...


----------



## dat620

2cor12:11, when I am weak , I am strong, hope every one has a great week end, GOD Bless all !!!


----------



## reyrey1967

Ttt for my Christian brothas.....keep up thw GOOD work carnales


----------



## reynaldo

Please pray for our brothers and sisters in Christ living in the middle east, this is a very hard time for them. Thousands have been killed and displaced by demon possessed soldiers of satan.


----------



## reynaldo

Please visit barenakedislam.com and be informed. Thank you and God bless.


----------



## be thankful

reynaldo said:


> Please pray for our brothers and sisters in Christ living in the middle east, this is a very hard time for them. Thousands have been killed and displaced by demon possessed soldiers of satan.


actually they are being slaughtered by muslims,not satan..muslims have the same passion for their faith,just a different god.


----------



## be thankful

dat620 said:


> 2cor12:11, when I am weak , I am strong, hope every one has a great week end, GOD Bless all !!!


since the bible was first written in the middle east thousands of years before america was even discovered ..when did god/jesus learn to speak english?..or who did the translation?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

Where you from, what kind of lowrider do you have. Do you have a plaque for your club..post it up brother.


----------



## dat620

it was translated to latin way back, n no I don't know exactly when, then later from latin to English by the priests in the english church for king james, n if you know otherwise correct me, I didn't know this was a quiz, havea great and Blessed day...n what I quoted was not the full scripture, just the part that applied, much like you do...


----------



## bart7777

Just wanted to invite every person living in Dallas and Fortworth Texas and around this areas to a Rap Christian Concert heir is all the info.


----------



## dat620

hey all, wasssup, just ckin in, have a Greatly Blessed and Glorious day, peace out every one...


----------



## dat620

hey all, almost a full week has gone by and no hits on this thread, hope every one has a great week end...GOD Bless


----------



## sdropnem

GOD above all brother be blessed!


----------



## reyrey1967

sdropnem said:


> GOD above all brother be blessed!


:boink::yessad::yes::worship: AMEN BROTHA AMEN


----------



## sdropnem

You're wrong man! Wow :facepalm::twak:


----------



## sdropnem

http://www.bible.ca/tracks/delk-track.htm

*The Alvis Delk Track:
New fossil human with dinosaur footprint










Video that explains the whole process of the CT scan


This spectacular fossil footprint was found in July of 2000 by amateur archaeologist, Alvis Delk of Stephenville, Texas and is now on display at the Creation Evidence Museum, Glen Rose, TX. Mr. Delk found the loose slab against the bank of the Paluxy River, about one mile north of Dinosaur Valley State Park. He flipped over the rock and saw an excellent dinosaur track, so he took it home where it sat in his living room for years, with hundreds of other fossils.
Early in 2008 he had a devastating accident. He fell off of a roof incurring damage that required months of hospitalization. He still has a dangerous blood clot in his brain.
When he returned to his home, he decided he would sell the dinosaur track, thinking Dr. Carl Baugh of the nearby Creation Evidence Museum would pay a few hundred dollars for it. He began to clean the rock, and that was when he discovered the fossil human footprint underneath the dried clay!
The human footprint had been made first, and shortly thereafter (before the mud turned to stone), a dinosaur stepped in the mud with its middle toe stepping on top of the human track. You can actually see the displaced mud from the dinosaur's middle toe inside the human footprint.
Spiral CT scans are used to generate images of the inside of an object from a large series of two-dimensional X-ray images taken around a single axis of rotation. This technology provides an effective means of analyzing fossil footprints without physically destroying them. It allows us to see inside the rock, specifically, under the footprint.

(click photo for high resolution)
The slab was taken to the Glen Rose medical center where spiral CT scans were performed on the rock. Over 800 X-ray images document density changes within the rock that correspond precisely with the fossil footprints. Of course, carvings would show no corresponding structures beneath them. The existence of following contours beneath the fossil footprints dramatically demonstrate the authenticity of both tracks.
According to evolutionary theory, the dinosaur tracks at Glen Rose, TX were made at least 100 million years before humans were supposed to have evolved. Of course dinosaurs and humans cannot be stepping in each other's footprint if they are millions of year apart. These footprints provide profound evidence refuting the evolutionary myth.
Click here for a video that explains the whole process of the CT scan


*


----------



## dat620

good morning to all the Christians and every one else out there, hope all is well for every one, GOD Bless and have a great day...


----------



## dat620

good morning to all the Christians and every one else out there, hope all is well, GOD Bless and have a great day...


----------



## sdropnem

Good afternoon brother!


----------



## reyrey1967

Wut it dew brothas


----------



## dat620

here's wishin you all a very Happy Thanksgiving, and may GOD Bless you all...


----------



## reyrey1967

Ttt for my christian carnales


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## Duez

Dumbshits


----------



## reyrey1967

Duez said:


> Dumbshits


 Com on bro really? I aint no saint but I believe God and the son of God homie....


----------



## dat620

here's to every one out there, I'm prayin n hopin every one's Christmas is grand and glorious, and that we all find the peace of mind, body and spirit we all are lookin/searchin for, to all my Christian brothers and sisters out there, all Praises and Glory to the most high, our Lord and savior JESUS CHRIST, amen...much love to you all...


----------



## sdropnem

Yahweh hasn't given everyone over to Jesus so just pray for those that aren't his sheep

http://www.adguk-blog.com/2013/07/ark-of-covenant-found-according-to.html


----------



## sdropnem

dat620 said:


> here's to every one out there, I'm prayin n hopin every one's Christmas is grand and glorious, and that we all find the peace of mind, body and spirit we all are lookin/searchin for, to all my Christian brothers and sisters out there, all Praises and Glory to the most high, our Lord and savior JESUS CHRIST, amen...much love to you all...


Amen


----------



## jefe de jefes




----------



## Duez

Loser ass losers


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Just thought I would drop in here and say hello to my brothers and sisters! 

Unashamed 
Romans 1:16


----------



## G2G_Al

GTG celebrating our 10yr Anniversary!! Praise God.. 2004-2014.. 10yrs down..


----------



## dat620

amen, way to go...


----------



## reyrey1967

:thumbsup:


G2G_Al said:


> GTG celebrating our 10yr Anniversary!! Praise God.. 2004-2014.. 10yrs down..


----------



## jvasquez

G2G_Al said:


> GTG celebrating our 10yr Anniversary!! Praise God.. 2004-2014.. 10yrs down..


Amen.


----------



## sdropnem

http://www.realdiscoveries.com/

Enjoy fellow Believers


----------



## G2G_Al

Good Friday tomorrow, Easter Sunday.. Praise God He is Risen!!


----------



## reyrey1967

Amen brother


----------



## Richiecool69elka

G2G_Al said:


> Good Friday tomorrow, Easter Sunday.. Praise God He is Risen!!


Amen..:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967

Hope to see my dfw christian brothers there next week end.......


----------



## jvasquez

reyrey1967 said:


> Hope to see my dfw christian brothers there next week end.......


I'll be there bro! Bringing my son's bike. My Rivi is still under construction.


----------



## Heath V

TTT!


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Went to AZ supershow on the 28th...unless I missed them, didn't see any Christian clubs representing...what Christian clubs are there here in AZ?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

This Saturday Come Down and Support Los Nietos Middle School In The City Of Whittier.Gonna Have Good Food..Also Gonna Have *RGM Designs and Destiny Apparrel *:thumbsup: Selling Christian T Shirts and They Have Some Nice Stuff...


----------



## G2G_Al

What's up brother!!


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT4JC


----------



## reyrey1967

:h5:


----------



## Marty McFly

Hey I'm a Christian Lowrider and my name is Jesus :rimshot:


----------



## jvasquez

Marty McFly said:


> Hey I'm a Christian Lowrider and my name is Jesus :rimshot:


Hey, that was a joke......I get it.......Hey-Zeus.


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## menacekustoms

I'm new around here and I'm excited to see there's some good Christian cruising going on. I'm from the High Desert in So Cal, the Victorville area. Anything going on around my area?


----------



## G2G_Al

menacekustoms Victorville is always got good things going on.. we have a few members out there..


----------



## sdropnem

http://www.charismanews.com/world/50749-genetics-expert-confirms-the-reality-of-adam-and-eve


----------



## menacekustoms

G2G_Al said:


> menacekustoms Victorville is always got good things going on.. we have a few members out there..


I'd love to know where some members are cruising at.


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo

Are there any christian lowrider clubs in San Jose


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo

I would love to join one near me


----------



## bart7777

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAWM-Pte6Yg


----------



## bart7777




----------



## DuezPaid

What up all you uneducated talk to dead people mufuggas. :hi:


----------



## klasick83

1:16 riders out of Hickory nc


----------



## jvasquez

DuezPaid said:


> What up all you uneducated talk to dead people mufuggas. :hi:


That's where you're wrong. CHRIST is still alive.


----------



## sdropnem

I'm sure he has plenty of family members that know the Lord!


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## jvasquez

About to raise the streets form the dead with the GOOD NEWS, coming soon to the DFW.


----------



## jvasquez

klasick83 said:


> 1:16 riders out of Hickory nc


:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967

Look GOOD J


jvasquez said:


> About to raise the streets form the dead with the GOOD NEWS, coming soon to the DFW.
> 
> View attachment 1799330


----------



## jvasquez

reyrey1967 said:


> Look GOOD J


Gracias Rey! I'm gonna be looking to trade it for a 67 fastback one day.


----------



## bart7777




----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Thank You God for Your Grace and Mercy....


----------



## NIMSTER64

https://www.facebook.com/ChristianHipHopHitsJustasHard/videos/10153268775401658/?theater


----------



## NIMSTER64

https://www.facebook.com/ChristianHipHopHitsJustasHard/videos/10153268775401658/?theater


----------



## NIMSTER64

Love all these videos... How are all MY BROTHERS IN CHRIST????


----------



## NIMSTER64

bart7777 said:


>


 nice


----------



## NIMSTER64

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHK810GQFOU


----------



## NIMSTER64

Please pray for me My Brothers... I am lost ... I am a shy so it is hard to talk to people...


----------



## NIMSTER64

excused my foul mouth


----------



## NIMSTER64

G2G_Al said:


> Gangs To Grace Car Club checking in....
> 
> Holding it down in So. Cal.
> 
> I know there are more Christian clubs here on LIL....
> 
> Where you at???


 TBT GOD BLESSSS


----------



## Mixteco

Blessings brothers, check out this video


----------



## reyrey1967

Hope everyone enjoyed the Lord's birthday...


----------



## G2G_Al

Keep it low for the Lord.. got a lot of Christian clubs coming out.. praise God kep it real brothers..


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Finally got our Shirts.

Top Priority!
Miami FL


----------



## seppaku64

Roll Call...checkin in


----------



## reyrey1967

Real talk.....


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Happy Resurrection Day everyone!!!! Hope everyone has a blessed day with friends and family!


----------



## oklas405

Same to you!


----------



## Heath V

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Mixteco




----------



## Duez

Dorks


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT.. stay Blessed


----------



## FirmeJoe

Jesus said "its 35 dollars to cut the front lawn 55 for front and back." so now im out 55 bucks


----------



## sdropnem

http://youtu.be/YcHZaoffGCo



YcHZaoffGC


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT


----------



## Mixteco

Something for when cruising for Jesus brothers


----------



## Duez

Dorks


----------



## Mr2low

Peace and blessings to everyone from The Lord Jesus Christ, our saviour!


----------



## G2G_Al

Still Lowriding for Christ!! Gangs to Grace CC


----------



## G2G_Al

:rimshot:


----------



## G2G_Al

Still at it!! TTT for the Lord Jesus!!


----------



## G2G_Al

GTG Still at it... Praise the Lord!!


----------



## G2G_Al

Gangs To Grace CC ~ So Califas ~ Riding low for the Lord!! Y-Que!


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT for Jesus! The Lord not the gardener...


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## NIMSTER64

😎


----------



## G2G_Al

Gangs To Grace going into 2023 still repp'n Jesus until the wheels come off...


----------

